# (HILO CERRADO) Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV (HILO CERRADO)



## bmbnct (24 Sep 2018)

Abro nuevo "Hilo oficial" porque el anterior ya esta muy cargado y los que lo seguimos por Tapatalk ya no nos funciona.

Venimos de:

Economía: Hilo oficial bitcoin (I)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (II)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (III)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IV)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (V)
http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/497459-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-vi.html
http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/610897-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-vii.html
http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/675253-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-viii.html
http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bu...ficial-del-bitcoin-ix-ahora-mas-burbujas.html
http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bu...7-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-x-to-the-moon.html
http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bu...o-oficial-del-bitcoin-xi-shitcoiners-out.html
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/896169-hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xii.html
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/953872-hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xiii.html

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 10:53 ----------

Dejo esto por si a alguien le puede interesar. Es un curso (campamento) gratuito no presencial de cuatro semanas que empieza el 1 de Octubre enfocado a personas que les interese el desarrollo en Bitcoin. Los temas de cada semana no pueden ser mas interesantes:







Como requisito piden tener conocimientos de Python.

Para apuntarse: https://buidlbootcamp.com/

https://www.criptonoticias.com/even...mara-desarrolladores-bitcoin-manera-gratuita/


----------



## Pirro (24 Sep 2018)

Bueno, por tocar los cojones hago la pole. No me miréis así, alguien tenía que hacerlo.


----------



## Curiosity (24 Sep 2018)

Vendo Harley Davidson. Acepto BTC. Info privado.


----------



## tastas (24 Sep 2018)

Curiosity dijo:


> Vendo Harley Davidson. Acepto BTC. Info privado.



AynRandiano2 niano da las gracias por tu mensaje.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (24 Sep 2018)

Un par de diapositivas de una charla de Giacomo Zucco


----------



## Divad (25 Sep 2018)

Para dar la bienvenida a todos los lectores que no tienen ni puta idea de cryptos.

Lo primero que debes de comprender es que bitcoin está obsoleto y aunque sea el abuelo a tener en referencia te lo tienes que quitar de la cabeza por mucho que hayas leído o te hayan hecho creer...
In Wake of 'Major' Failure, Bitcoin Code Review Comes Under Scrutiny - CoinDesk

El otro gran problema que tiene es el derroche energético, no puede ser que la realidad que compartimos se esté encaminando en reducir la contaminación y bitcoin pase a ser el listo de la clase que debe de pasar a ser el que más contamine... 

Si lo que quieres es hacer dinero... buscarás la crypto que más se revalorice y para lo que resta de año eos tiene muchos boletos.



Spoiler



TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC!


----------



## Geldschrank (25 Sep 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Para dar la bienvenida a todos los lectores que no tienen ni puta idea de cryptos.
> 
> Lo primero que debes de comprender es que bitcoin está obsoleto y aunque sea el abuelo a tener en referencia te lo tienes que quitar de la cabeza por mucho que hayas leído o te hayan hecho creer...
> In Wake of 'Major' Failure, Bitcoin Code Review Comes Under Scrutiny - CoinDesk
> ...



Bueno, tenemos al desinformador, así que ya estamos todos.

Novatos, ni caso a éste.


----------



## Divad (25 Sep 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Bueno, tenemos al desinformador, así que ya estamos todos.
> 
> Novatos, ni caso a éste.



:XX::XX::XX:


VW’s Porsche drops diesel for good


Los bitcoñeros os venden que llegará a los 100k... pero no os dicen que será para 2022 :: 

Quitar paréntesis
https://cdn.discordapp.com/att()ach...47800074/a101a1750942d198beadab3a70be4b29.png

De verdad, si queréis haceros ricos tenéis que invertir en la crypto que más chapas os de (REVALORIZACIÓN); no es lo mismo comprar 1 btc a $6k que 1200 eos a $5.

Los 1200 eos con solo subir a $50 = $60k, mientras que con btc tendrías que esperar a 2021 ::

Hacer lo mismo con cualquier crypto del top y calcular hasta su ATH... veréis que con cualquiera obtendréis una rentabilidad mayor.

A los bitcoñeros llevan años vendiendo la moto de satoshi naka*MOTO*, presumen de que los minaron o que los compraron a $10... pero viven en el foro... totalmente coherente y encima el abuelo lleva dos años con un bug que ya solo le falta que se descubra que se han creado bitcoins de la nada y acabe siendo la estocada que necesitaba :XX:


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (25 Sep 2018)

Divad dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> VW’s Porsche drops diesel for good
> ...



q mal llevas no haber comprado bitcoins a tiempo. tienes q estar muy jodido.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Sep 2018)

Divad dijo:


> De verdad, si queréis haceros ricos tenéis que invertir en la crypto que más chapas os de (REVALORIZACIÓN); no es lo mismo comprar 1 btc a $6k que 1200 eos a $5.
> 
> Los 1200 eos con solo subir a $50 = $60k, mientras que con btc tendrías que esperar a 2021 ::




Pues si el criterio a seguir es comprar lo que esté más barato ya que es lo que da mas revalorizacion entonces deberias comprar satoshis.

Fijate, 1 satoshi = $0.000065, que barato !! Con que solo se pongan a $1... echa tu la cuenta si eso.


PD: eres muuuuuuuuuuy tonto


----------



## Divad (25 Sep 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues si el criterio a seguir es comprar lo que esté más barato ya que es lo que da mas revalorizacion entonces deberias comprar satoshis.
> 
> Fijate, 1 satoshi = $0.000065, que barato !! Con que solo se pongan a $1... echa tu la cuenta si eso.
> 
> ...



Os encanta manipular y encima os quedáis retratados :XX:



> De verdad, si queréis haceros ricos tenéis que invertir en la crypto que más chapas os de (REVALORIZACIÓN); no es lo mismo comprar 1 btc a $6k que 1200 eos a $5.
> 
> Los 1200 eos con solo subir a $50 = $60k, mientras que con btc tendrías que esperar a 2021
> 
> *Hacer lo mismo con cualquier crypto del top y calcular hasta su ATH... veréis que con cualquiera obtendréis una rentabilidad mayor.*



Eso sí, os calláis como putas para no reconocer que vuestra mierda está llena de agujeros :: In Wake of 'Major Failure,' Bitcoin Code Review Comes Under Scrutiny - CoinDesk

Claro, como vais a tirar piedras sobre vuestro propio tejado si el objetivo es que las gacelas compren bitcoñitos y no se muevan hasta que valga 0 :XX:

Tendríais que ser denunciados por estafadores y solo es cuestión de tiempo que veamos un hilo lleno de burbujeros cagándose en vosotros por haberse creído vuestros cuentos to the moon... pero para entonces vuestra misión ya habrá concluido :Aplauso:


----------



## bmbnct (25 Sep 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Os encanta manipular y encima os quedáis retratados :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se te ve escocidisimo Divad, el otro día me pase por tu Discord y hasta ahí te ignoran, que triste vida la tuya cantando 'Mojon, mojon' a diario; no te respetan ni en tu casa. 

Debes de vivir además en una dimensión paralela, cada vez en más grupos y foros los usuarios de las diferentes shitcoins se están dando un buen golpe de realidad respecto a estas y no les está quedando otra que admitir lo que algunos llevamos repitiendo años y que tu, a regañadientes, también admitiras; que sólo existe bitcoin.
Asumelo cuanto antes o será tarde y te llevarás un buen mojon


----------



## louis.gara (25 Sep 2018)

El muy subnormal ya no menciona ethereum ni la dominancia, se ve que ha palmado los 4000 euros de ganancia.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Sep 2018)

louis.gara dijo:


> El muy subnormal ya no menciona ethereum ni la dominancia, se ve que ha palmado los 4000 euros de ganancia.



No, ahora su gran descubrimiento ha sido el ver que el software puede tener (como Bitcoin Core) bugs. Y eso va tarareando por ahí . Es ridículo a más no poder.

EOS dice iluminado... todo un ejemplo de descentralización, la siguiente a recomendar cual será? Ripple?


----------



## DEREC (25 Sep 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues si el criterio a seguir es comprar lo que esté más barato ya que es lo que da mas revalorizacion entonces deberias comprar satoshis.
> 
> Fijate, 1 satoshi = $0.000065, que barato !! Con que solo se pongan a $1... echa tu la cuenta si eso.
> 
> ...



Menudo ZASCA¡¡¡ :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## LOLEANTE (25 Sep 2018)

Yo voy a invertir en la pesoe, tener una cartera tan grande de payasos tiene que dar rentabilidad.


----------



## Divad (25 Sep 2018)

Os veo sacando espuma por la boca :XX::: no os ha sentado bien que saliera en primera página desmotando el timo que tenéis montado para las gacelas inocentes que se puedan pasear por aquí... eh! :XX:

Ya sería divertido que algún lector se animase a preguntaros:

Si tantos bitcoins tenéis y supuestamente estáis forrados... qué hacéis viviendo en el foro todos los días? 

Estos Community Manager (Come Mierdas) no fueron aptos para recibir un máster porque superan en deficiencia mental a la de Rajao :XX:
[youtube]J_iTld4ap6U[/youtube]

Llevan años aquí repitiendo el mismo mantra: compra bitcoin y guardalos, compra bitcoin que se acaban, compra bitcoins to the moon, compra bitcoins que es el más (in)seguro In Wake of 'Major Failure,' Bitcoin Code Review Comes Under Scrutiny - CoinDesk ,...

Se han creado su cortijo donde lamerse el cipote y cualquiera que no tenga ni puta idea caerá en la trampa, perderá su dinero y no podrá hacer nada porque hizo caso a unos come mierdas de un foro...

Cada post mío y de cualquiera que tenga huevos de mearse en la cara de los come mierdas será una alarma para que el lector siga aprendiendo sobre cryptos y con un poco de mates saber lo que le sale más rentable para el día de la fiesta 
Bitfinex revela detalles sobre EOSfinex, lanzamiento beta en septiembre | Criptomonedas e ICOs

Antes del rally queda un último mojón hasta los $5600 y el ETF que está por llegar debería de ser aprobado que haría rebotar con fuerza criptolandia... veremos si nos tienen preparado alguna sorpresa el creador y lo acaban denegando llevandolo a los $3000 bitcoin.


----------



## Focus in (26 Sep 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Os encanta manipular y encima os quedáis retratados :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu que monedas estas comprando ahora?


----------



## Divad (26 Sep 2018)

Focus in dijo:


> tu que monedas estas comprando ahora?




Ahora le estoy dando a xlm






Coinbase
Coinbase is Exploring Cardano, Basic Attention Token, Stellar Lumens, Zcash, and 0x

Es la que menos fiesta llevaba de las elegidas, espero que no me pille la corrección general para poder salirme en positivo ::

Tengo otro paquete en bitmex; estoy en corto x3 con eos pendiente de la bajada para cobrar 

Cualquier crypto que tenga volumen me sirve para hacer pasta...


----------



## Curiosity (26 Sep 2018)

tastas dijo:


> AynRandiano2 niano da las gracias por tu mensaje.
> 
> Taptap



No lo pillé..


----------



## bmbnct (26 Sep 2018)

¿Por aqui todo el mundo que tiene un nodo con Bitcoin Core ha actualizado ya a la versión 0.16.3?
Recordad que es muy importante hacerlo cuanto antes; son dos minutos hacerlo.


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2018)

Curiosity dijo:


> No lo pillé..



Ayn Randiano es un forero enemigo jurado de las motos, con varios hilos abiertos al respecto pletóricos de estadísticas, vídeos y análisis varios destacando su peligrosidad.

También servía el chiste si querías vender un Tesla o una vacuna cualquiera.


----------



## tastas (26 Sep 2018)

Twitter

Martes 2, Fundación Rafael del Pino, Madrid.
Presentación del libro El Patrón Bitcoin, a cargo del mismo Saifedean Ammous. El miercoles en BCN en l'Institut d'Estudis Financers.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Sep 2018)

Ya están aquí las drivechain: Drivechain despliega su red de pruebas para cadenas laterales de Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Sep 2018)

¿Algún youtuber recomendable?

¿_Papá bitcoin y criptos_ por el "resumen de prensa"?


----------



## bmbnct (27 Sep 2018)

Tengo pendiente probarlo, pero si alguno se anima, esta guía explica paso a paso con imágenes y de forma muy sencilla como mandar Bitcoins de la cadena principal a la drivechain y viceversa.

Drivechain Usage Tour | Drivechain: Enabling Bitcoin Sidechains

A ver si saco tiempo y lo pruebo.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Sep 2018)

Prueba realizada en la red LN con c-lightning; 250 transacciones por segundo entre dos nodos. 10000 pagos en 40 segundos.

Twitter

---------- Post added 27-sep-2018 at 23:03 ----------

Conversación entre Paul Sztorc (desarrollador de la primera Drivechain) y Jorge Timón (desarrollador de Bitcoin Core y cofundador de Blockstream) muy crítico con estas ya que en su opinión no son seguras. 

https://0bin.net/paste/6WQAUpquC+nspVR+#d5C9kpdssSOh82-JxxSBwzbOL+nZt3S2UUlAfo4lDki

Por lo que tengo entendido, desde Bitcoin Core le han propuesto hacer cambios para aprobar los bips respecto a 2waypeg pero Paul las desoyó. 

Veremos como evolucionan las drivechain.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Sep 2018)

El año pasado por estas fechas, el precio del BTC era la mitad que el que tenemos a día de hoy.

Y justo empezó el burbujote mítico de los 20.000$ (Con el pico 17 de Diciembre).

A ver que tal le sienta el otoño.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Sep 2018)

Creo que ni de coña vamos a vivir lo del diciembre pasado.
Quizás toca estar laterales una buena temporada.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Sep 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Creo que ni de coña vamos a vivir lo del diciembre pasado.
> Quizás toca estar laterales una buena temporada.




Si ese es el sentimiento de mercado entonces hay una probabilidad elevada de alcanzar un nuevo ATH


----------



## bmbnct (29 Sep 2018)

Opennode, interesante proyecto que se me había pasado por alto:

Introducing OpenNode

OpenNode


----------



## Edu.R (29 Sep 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Creo que ni de coña vamos a vivir lo del diciembre pasado.
> Quizás toca estar laterales una buena temporada.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.

El BTC tiene toda la pinta que a largo plazo es alcista. De hecho si uno va mirando año a año, sin momentos 'peak' se ve la subida. A veces se acelera demasiado y pasa lo del último cuarto de 2017, pero luego vuelve a su sitio. 

Este año ha habido algunos rallies con bajadas igualmente intensas, pero al final se ha quedado más o menos donde estaba. Eso si, con un valor más alto que antes del burbujote.

Lo bueno es que técnicamente el avance de BTC de este año es más que notable, y eso a medio y largo plazo aumenta el valor intrínseco.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Sep 2018)

La cartera Samourai retira la conversión a fiat en su última actualización.

Los motivos en su blog:

Samourai Wallet - 0.98.87 - Welcome new international users, and...


----------



## bmbnct (1 Oct 2018)

Hilo de Reddit con las principales noticias del pasado mes de septiembre:

r/Bitcoin recap - September 2018 : Bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (1 Oct 2018)

Ya disponible la version 0.17 del cliente Bitcoin Core.

Tags · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub


----------



## tastas (2 Oct 2018)

Ya se puede comprar en castellano "El Patrón Bitcoin" de Saifedean Ammous. A mitad de precio en su versión ebook :vomito: EL PATRÓN BITCOIN | SAIFEDEAN AMMOUS | Comprar libro 9788423429714

En una hora presentación del libro en Madrid y mañana en Barcelona


----------



## bmbnct (3 Oct 2018)

Alguien quiere 310 Bitcoins?

Bitcoin Challenge


----------



## bmbnct (3 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya disponible la version 0.17 del cliente Bitcoin Core.
> 
> Tags · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub



Ahora tambien compilado para los diferentes sistemas operativos:

Index of /bin/bitcoin-core-0.17.0/

Principales cambios: Bitcoin Core :: Bitcoin Core 0.17.0

Bitcoin Core 0.17.0 Is Released: Here


----------



## bmbnct (3 Oct 2018)

goTenna y Samourai confirman transacciones fuera de línea en testnet de bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2018)

Al parecer grandes inversores están comprando BTCs por la puerta de atrás. 


Big Institutional Investors are Buying Large Amounts of Bitcoin in OTC Market


----------



## barborico (3 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Alguien quiere 310 Bitcoins?
> 
> Bitcoin Challenge



¿Como se verifica ese mensaje? En bitcoin core sale que la dirección no contiene una clave.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Como se verifica ese mensaje? En bitcoin core sale que la dirección no contiene una clave.




Pues en principio se verifica asi:


```
bitcoin@raspberrypi:~ $ bitcoin-cli verifymessage "39uAUwEFDi5bBbdBm5ViD8sxDBBrz7SUP4" "H03LFItN9jUXus+nwJd9wriCvTxXki2WxiQ5v5qWXbMjW1gPzK6BGmr4wAm0xsT2Is0/Qv0rXg+OSnehP1e4TvA=" "https://bitcoinchallenge.codes/"
error code: -3
error message:
Address does not refer to key
```
Pero parece ser que no pasa la verificacion...


----------



## bmbnct (3 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues en principio se verifica asi:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Pues no la pasa no... ::

Menudo capullo soy, tenia que haberlo probado antes de perder el tiempo con la imagen de marras! Perdon si se lo he hecho perder a alguien más.
Le he escrito un email a ver si me responde.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pues no la pasa no... ::
> 
> Menudo capullo soy, tenia que haberlo probado antes de perder el tiempo con la imagen de marras! Perdon si se lo he hecho perder a alguien más.
> Le he escrito un email a ver si me responde.




No pasa nada tranqui... si total esos puzzles no hay dios que los resuelva. Yo creo que aun seria mas facil descubrir la piedra filosofal que resolver esos puzzles.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No pasa nada tranqui... si total esos puzzles no hay dios que los resuelva. Yo creo que aun seria mas facil descubrir la piedra filosofal que resolver esos puzzles.



Tienes razón, ya intente otro rompecabezas de estos hace tiempo y son complicadisimos.

De todas formas, SI pasa la verificación; donde no la pasa es en Bitcoin Core, pero en la última versión de Electrum si que lo hace:






Creo que es porque Bitcoin Core no es capaz de verificar un mensaje firmado con Segwit.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Tienes razón, ya intente otro rompecabezas de estos hace tiempo y son complicadisimos.
> 
> De todas formas, SI pasa la verificación; donde no la pasa es en Bitcoin Core, pero en la última versión de Electrum si que lo hace:
> 
> ...



Sí, confirmado, es por eso.

Bitcoin Core todavía no ha implementado ni firmar ni verificar con direcciones segwit.

bitcoin/release-notes-0.16.0.md at master · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub


----------



## bmbnct (4 Oct 2018)

ACINQ recauda $1,7 millones para seguir desarrollando Lightning Network | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sí, confirmado, es por eso.
> 
> Bitcoin Core todavía no ha implementado ni firmar ni verificar con direcciones segwit.
> 
> bitcoin/release-notes-0.16.0.md at master · bitcoin/bitcoin · GitHub




Pues no se como tomarme eso... Bitcoin Core que es el desarrollador de SW, la implementacion de referencia, y que no haya implementado la firma y verificacion con direcciones SW... no se, o algo se me escapa o es una gran cagada.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues no se como tomarme eso... Bitcoin Core que es el desarrollador de SW, la implementacion de referencia, y que no haya implementado la firma y verificacion con direcciones SW... no se, o algo se me escapa o es una gran cagada.



Ya te entiendo. Pero Bitcoin Core va a rebufo en cuanto a avances; es una cartera más centrado en la seguridad. No sólo Electrum contiene más novedades, mira Samourai, soporta la integración de hw wallets, cuando Bitcoin Core aun no (han sacado un parche para la versión 0.17 que algo se puede hacer, pero nada oficial)


----------



## bmbnct (6 Oct 2018)

Polémica cadena de twitts de Charlie Lee:

1/ On-chain Bitcoin and Litecoin payments are not peer-to-peer. Payments are sent from sender to miners, who record it on a distributed ledger. The recipient receives the payment when it's recorded. BUT, this is facilitated by a p2p network where transactions are broadcasted.

2/ The broadcast network IS p2p, but strictly speaking payments are not p2p. The sender can ignore the p2p network and directly communicate the transaction to miners to send payments. The sender doesn't have to have any communication with the recipient in any p2p manner at all!

3/ This is actually a good thing as the recipient doesn't have to be online to receive payments. Ironically, on chain payments resembles more closely to a hub and spoke model where the mining pools are the hubs and users just need to connect to those hubs to send payments.

4/ Lightning network payments, on the other hand, are p2p payments. They are sometimes direct p2p, sometimes indirect p2p. LN payments have to be sent from peer to peer to get from the sender to the recipient. Both have to be online, just like other p2p networks like BitTorrent.

5/ Because LN payments are peer-to-peer, they can work if the peers involved are disconnected from the rest of the internet. The sender can even send payments directly to the recipient by just having a direct connection without relying on any other parties at all.

6/ Bitcoin with Lightning Network more closely fits the Bitcoin whitepaper's title: "A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System." This is Satoshi's Vision.

PS. Early Bitcoin clients had a send to IP feature (in addition to send to address) that lets you make p2p payments. This was removed in subsequent clients. LN actually brings back p2p payments to Bitcoin, while making it more scalable, more flexible, more private, and cheaper!

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (7 Oct 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Ya se puede comprar en castellano "El Patrón Bitcoin" de Saifedean Ammous. A mitad de precio en su versión ebook :vomito: EL PATRÓN BITCOIN | SAIFEDEAN AMMOUS | Comprar libro 9788423429714
> 
> En una hora presentación del libro en Madrid y mañana en Barcelona



La presentación de Saifedean doblada al castellano:

Saifedean Ammous - VersiÃ³n en espaÃ±ol - YouTube


En inglés con subtitulos automáticos: Saifedean Ammous - English version - YouTube



---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 08:55 ----------

Statechains, otra solución de capa 2 para 'evitar' transacciones onchain:

statechains

El paper: Microsoft services

Presentación en Scalingbitcoin: Statechains Presentation - Presentaciones de Google


----------



## bmbnct (7 Oct 2018)

Video que muestra como difundir una transacción bitcoin sin conexión a internet utilizando goTenna y la cartera Samourai:

Broadcasting a transaction over mesh network - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (9 Oct 2018)

Yang Zuoxing, diseñador de chips en Bitmain hasta 2016, dejo el trabajo para, un mes después, fundar su propia empresa de chips y minería, MicroBT. Ahora asegura que su empresa es igual o mejor que Bitmain.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

"MicroBT has raised the equivalent of $22 million from individual investors and is in talks with institutional money managers in China for additional funding, Yang said. He’s considering filing for an IPO next year, joining a race to tap public equity markets that also includes Chinese rivals Canaan Inc. and Ebang International Holdings Inc."

"MicroBT’s flagship Whatsminer M10 can deliver better power efficiency than Bitmain’s S9i, Yang said, adding that MicroBT is working on upgrades to stay competitive as Bitmain rolls out new products."

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 15:22 ----------

Arqueología en Bitcointalk..

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (9 Oct 2018)

Electrum integrará transacciones con Lightning Network | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## bmbnct (10 Oct 2018)

Liquid, la primera cadena lateral de aplicación comercial desarrollada por Blockstream y enfocada a casas de cambio, procesadores de pago... ya está operativa; el 27 de septiembre se creó el primer bloque. 
23 grandes de la industria participaron en el lanzamiento:

Altonomy, Atlantic Financial, Bitbank, Bitfinex, Bitmax, BitMEX, Bitso, BTCBOX, BTSE, Buull Exchange, DGroup, Coinone, Crypto Garage, GOPAX (operated by Streami), Korbit, L2B Global, OKCoin, The Rock Trading, SIX Digital Exchange, Unocoin, Xapo, XBTO, y Zaif

Blockstream - The Launch of the Liquid Network


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Liquid, la primera cadena lateral de aplicación comercial desarrollada por Blockstream y enfocada a casas de cambio, procesadores de pago... ya está operativa; el 27 de septiembre se creó el primer bloque.
> 23 grandes de la industria participaron en el lanzamiento:
> 
> Altonomy, Atlantic Financial, Bitbank, Bitfinex, Bitmax, BitMEX, Bitso, BTCBOX, BTSE, Buull Exchange, DGroup, Coinone, Crypto Garage, GOPAX (operated by Streami), Korbit, L2B Global, OKCoin, The Rock Trading, SIX Digital Exchange, Unocoin, Xapo, XBTO, y Zaif
> ...




No estoy seguro de cuanto beneficia esto a los usuarios de bitcoin en general. Entiendo que beneficia a los usuarios de los exchanges participantes ya que pueden mover sus saldos de bitcoin entre los diferentes exchanges de forma mas rapida y barata que enviando directamente sus bitcoins.

Asi a bote pronto se me ocurre que la mejora que vamos a experimentar los usuarios de bitcoin sera una descongestion de la red ya que supongo que una parte de las transacciones que se hacen actualmente onchain corresponden a usuarios moviendo sus fondos entre exchanges.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No estoy seguro de cuanto beneficia esto a los usuarios de bitcoin en general. Entiendo que beneficia a los usuarios de los exchanges participantes ya que pueden mover sus saldos de bitcoin entre los diferentes exchanges de forma mas rapida y barata que enviando directamente sus bitcoins.
> 
> Asi a bote pronto se me ocurre que la mejora que vamos a experimentar los usuarios de bitcoin sera una descongestion de la red ya que supongo que una parte de las transacciones que se hacen actualmente onchain corresponden a usuarios moviendo sus fondos entre exchanges.



Sí, básicamente se va a usar para eso; Liquid es una sidechain federada para transferencias más rápidas y privadas entre exchanges y otros clientes. Y ojo, no es gratis, en Liquid los que firman los bloques no son pagados, pagan por ello; Es una sidechain con la que Blockstream generará ingresos.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Alguien quiere 310 Bitcoins?
> 
> Bitcoin Challenge



Pocos días después, el de 310 bitcoins, alguien ya lo ha resuelto.

Introducing the 310 BTC Bitcoin Challenge : Bitcoin

Queda uno, el de 0.31 btc aun sin resolver.

Vídeo que muestra la solución para las de 0.1 y 0.2 bitcoins:

310 BITCOIN CHALLENGE ($$$ 2 MILLION DOLLARS) 0.1 & 0.2 BTC VIDEO SOLUTION - YouTube


----------



## tastas (11 Oct 2018)

Y no crees que es mejor comprar otras criptomonedas, por si btc cae?

¯_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Nico (12 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Yang Zuoxing, *diseñador de chips en Bitmain hasta 2016*, dejo el trabajo para, un mes después, *fundar su propia empresa* de chips y minería, MicroBT. *Ahora asegura que su empresa es igual o mejor que Bitmain.*
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?




O el chino* Jihan Wu* es muy miserable, o empezó de modo improvisado y no tuvo buen asesoramiento legal-corporativo.

A un *personal CLAVE* de tu empresa, lo tienes que *HACER SOCIO* y hacer firmar los correspondientes convenios de *NO COMPETENCIA*.

Incluso con *CLAUSULAS DE PAGO* (no podrás competir aunque te vayas mientras te pague un millón al año).

El joven Yang Zuoxing, o bien aprendió todo en Bitmain o bien fue el artífice de sus equipos y, al final, descubrió que hacía más negocios "yéndose afuera".

Hoy* Jihan Wu* tiene un COMPETIDOR -que, para peor, lo conoce de adentro-.

Una cosa es que cambies (o dejas que se vaya) tu secretaría o el muchacho que contesta los emails y otra muy diferente que tu "diseñador de chips" (que es a lo que se dedica tu empresa) no tenga un contrato "blindado" de no competencia.

Reconozco que a veces uno empieza un negocio muy desde abajo y no tiene en cuenta estos detalles pero, cuando CRECES (y Bitmain si creció) no puedes seguir llevando tu negocio como si fuera un estanco de tabaco.

Mala suerte * Jihan Wu*... a disfrutar lo "ahorrado" (en sueldos, contratos y abogados)


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2018)

Nico dijo:


> O el chino* Jihan Wu* es muy miserable, o empezó de modo improvisado y no tuvo buen asesoramiento legal-corporativo.
> 
> A un *personal CLAVE* de tu empresa, lo tienes que *HACER SOCIO* y hacer firmar los correspondientes convenios de *NO COMPETENCIA*.
> 
> ...



Malo tal vez para Jihan, para el Bitcoin es bueno.


----------



## LPMCL (12 Oct 2018)

Txabales, ya podéis darle vida al tema o me temo que os vais para abajo, abajo.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Oct 2018)

Bitcoñeros estaría bien que os revisarais el vídeo que os dejo más abajo. Bitcoin tiene varios problemas graves pero uno es el de la minería centralizada en china, lo cual sirve l como argumento para los detractores de la tecnología blockchain, porque como bien dice Nouriel Roubini quien va a confiar en un sistema que está controlado en un 75% por la minería china. Y lo que no por rusos, bielorusos y demás gobiernos totalitarios.

Senate Banking Committee Holds Hearing on Crypto - Oct. 11, 2018 - YouTube

Como defensor de los DLT públicos os pido a los bitcoñeros que hagáis una profunda reflexión sobre si merece la pena apoyar a un proyecto caduco controlado por gobiernos totalitarios.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (12 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bitcoñeros estaría bien que os revisarais el vídeo que os dejo más abajo. Bitcoin tiene varios problemas graves pero uno es el de la minería centralizada en china, lo cual sirve l como argumento para los detractores de la tecnología blockchain, porque como bien dice Nouriel Roubini quien va a confiar en un sistema que está controlado en un 75% por la minería china. Y lo que no por rusos, bielorusos y demás gobiernos totalitarios.
> 
> Senate Banking Committee Holds Hearing on Crypto - Oct. 11, 2018 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Un crack Roubini, en cierto modo me recuerda a muchos trolls que pululais por aquí. 

Con la de tiempo que llevas en este mundillo y sigues utilizando en la misma frase "confiar" y "bitcoin"; no entiendes nada y te empeñas en demostrarlo cada vez que abres tu vocaza. 

Los mineros chinos o quienes sean minaran e incluirán las transacciones realizadas por los usuarios en los bloques porque son recompensados por ello; si los chinos abandonan esa tarea, llegarán otros que gustosamente cogerán el trozo de pastel. Y si por mineros te refieres a pools, los que minan para ellas tardan dos minutos en cambiar a otra.

Mirate lo que ocurrió en 2017 con el UASF y a ver si así dejas de repetir el mismo fud todas las semanas.

Este es un twitt de tu amigo Roubini en 2013:


----------



## easyridergs (12 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Un crack Roubini, en cierto modo me recuerda a muchos trolls que pululais por aquí.
> 
> Con la de tiempo que llevas en este mundillo y sigues utilizando en la misma frase "confiar" y "bitcoin"; no entiendes nada y te empeñas en demostrarlo cada vez que abres tu vocaza.
> 
> ...



Lo que tu llamas interesadamente FUD, es para la mayoría objetivamente una realidad. Nadie en su sano juicio confiará en una red controlada mayoritariamente por gobiernos dictatoriales. Negar la evidencia no hace más que hundir un proyecto que nació para la libertad, y que tu con cuatro especuladores más estáis matando. Y sí, Roubini es un pirata pero vosotros no hacéis más que darle argumentos defendiendo lo indefendible. Libertad y Bitcoin son cada vez conceptos más antagónicos.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (12 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas interesadamente FUD, es para la mayoría objetivamente una realidad. Nadie en su sano juicio confiará en una red controlada mayoritariamente por gobiernos dictatoriales. Negar la evidencia no hace más que hundir un proyecto que nació para la libertad, y que tu con cuatro especuladores más estáis matando. Y sí, Roubini es un pirata pero vosotros no hacéis más que darle argumentos en pos a la especulación pura y dura. Libertad y Bitcoin son cada vez conceptos más antagónicos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk



Nadie confía en nadie, es lo que te niegas a entender "interesadamente". Si el gobierno chino perjudica a los mineros chinos, peor para ellos, a mi cómo usuario me da igual que quien incluya la transacción en el bloque sea un chino o un mongol. Te lo repito, si el gobierno chino cierra el chiringuito a los mineros chinos, ya cogerán otros el testigo.


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Los mineros chinos o quienes sean minaran e incluirán las transacciones realizadas por los usuarios en los bloques porque son recompensados por ello; si *los chinos abandonan esa tarea, llegarán otros que gustosamente cogerán el trozo de pastel*. Y si por mineros te refieres a pools, los que minan para ellas tardan dos minutos en cambiar a otra.



Esto NO es así...

Si a las grandes minerías chinas llega el gobierno chino y les apunta con una pistola en la cabeza para que no incluyan transacciones en una lista negra de direcciones, las minerías chinas no lo harán, y como son el 75% del hashrate, seguirán construyendo una cadena más larga que cualquiera en el mundo de bloques válidos según el protocolo Bitcoin, con lo que a ti te quedará hacer un fork del protocolo y la cadena.

Este escenario es teóricamente posible aunque prácticamente muy difícil. Primero formaría parte de una escalada de conflicos mayor, en donde el comercio ya estuviera afectado a un nivel mucho más fundamental de las tarifas Trump. Segundo el gobierno debería confeccionar una lista negra de direcciones, una tarea que puede ser ardua y con un menos impacto del previsto por ellos. Tercero, si el público se entera de este hecho el valor del Bitcoin caerá, y esto va en contra del interés económico no sólo de las minerías chinas, sino posiblemente de elementos dentro del gobierno chino.

Ya digo que este escenario, aunque muy poco probable, es posible. Las minerías chinas producirían bloques que no incluyen tus transacciones, y producirían una cadena más larga que la que produzcan los mineros no chinos que sí incluyan las transacciones, y esto es así por el protocolo aunque no te guste. Una solución consistiría en penalizar bloques que contengan transacciones jóvenes habiendo otras más viejas en el mempool, aunque esto seguramente traería imprevistos en el consenso. Así es la vida...


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Oct 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Las minerías chinas producirían bloques que no incluyen tus transacciones, y producirían una cadena más larga que la que produzcan los mineros no chinos que sí incluyan las transacciones, y esto es así por el protocolo aunque no te guste.




No funciona así la cosa. Los mineros no chinos añadirán mi transacción a un bloque que siga la cadena creada por los chinos. No hay ningún fork.

A estas alturas del partido y aun no tener eso claro... ::

Pero es que aun asi, los mineros chinos no dejaran de añadir transacciones que paguen mas comisiones que otras. Son chinos pero no son tontos. Y si no las cogen el resto de mineros estarán encantados.


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No funciona así la cosa. Los mineros no chinos añadirán mi transacción a un bloque que siga la cadena creada por los chinos. No hay ningún fork.
> 
> A estas alturas del partido y aun no tener eso claro... ::
> 
> Pero es que aun asi, los mineros chinos no dejaran de añadir transacciones que paguen mas comisiones que otras. Son chinos pero no son tontos. Y si no las cogen el resto de mineros estarán encantados.



Qué crees que pasa cuando tienes el 75% del hashpower *bajo las condiciones que he mencionado antes*? Lo enfatizo tanto porque no sé si es maximalismo lo que resta atención.

Imaginemos que el gobierno chino les dice a los mineros: si un bloque tuyo confirma transacciones de la cuenta 1F0A320..20A0 (bien incluyendolas en tu bloque o bien referenciando un bloque que las incluya)... te vuelo los sesos. Si no lo haces podrás vivir feliz con tu juguete.

Pues los mineros chinos minarán sobre una cadena que no incluya transacciones de esa dirección, por muy altas las fees que pague, siempre ignorando bloques que contengan dichas transacciones. Con un 75% del hashpower, los chinos van 3 veces más veloces que el resto en media, en especial si se les pone en coalición. Puede que momentaneamente alguien haga unos cuantos bloques más que ellos pero en media siempre se recuperarían.

De acuerdo que no tiene sentido económico sin esas (extremadamente improbables y extremas) condiciones, pero es un escenario teórico válido, es decir, puede que alguien coloque un bloque (B) encima de uno chino (A) con esa transacción, pero los chinos lo van a ignorar y a construir bloques (B') sobre el ultimo bloque chino (A), eventualmente su cadena (B') siempre ganará a la que salga de (B), que quedará huérfana eventualmente a menos que hagas un fork para evitar este ataque.

No llevo mucho en esto y me puedo equivocar perfectamente, si es así ruego que se me corrija, pero creo sinceramente que mi lógica no tiene fallos (repito mi ruego por una corrección si estoy equivocado).


----------



## bmbnct (12 Oct 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Qué crees que pasa cuando tienes el 75% del hashpower *bajo las condiciones que he mencionado antes*? Lo enfatizo tanto porque no sé si es maximalismo lo que resta atención.
> 
> Imaginemos que el gobierno chino les dice a los mineros: si un bloque tuyo confirma transacciones de la cuenta 1F0A320..20A0 (bien incluyendolas en tu bloque o bien referenciando un bloque que las incluya)... te vuelo los sesos. Si no lo haces podrás vivir feliz con tu juguete.
> 
> ...



Hay muchos tipos de ataques cómo el que comentas, el mismo Jihan estuvo minando hace unos días bloques vacios ralentizando las confirmaciones o como a finales del año pasado que inundó la mempool de spam encareciendo las comisiones. Son ataques que duran lo que duran porque son caros de mantener, y cuanto más alta este la cotización de bitcoin más caro es.

Pero, por otro lado, en el caso que comentas, que les impide a los mineros cambiar de pool? La mayoría de mineros no tienen un nodo completo y es la pool la que lo tiene; si el gobierno chino va a la pool, con irse a otra salvarían el problema.


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de ataques cómo el que comentas, el mismo Jihan estuvo minando hace unos días bloques vacios ralentizando las confirmaciones o como a finales del año pasado que inundó la mempool de spam encareciendo las comisiones. Son ataques que duran lo que duran porque son caros de mantener, y cuanto más alta este la cotización de bitcoin más caro es.
> 
> *Pero, por otro lado, en el caso que comentas, que les impide a los mineros cambiar de pool?* La mayoría de mineros no tienen un nodo completo y es la pool la que lo tiene; si el gobierno chino va a la pool, con irse a otra salvarían el problema.



Soldados del Ejército Popular apostados en sus casas y software en sus equipos para dar la orden de decorar las paredes con los sesos del propietario del hashrate en caso de que no cumpla.

De hecho, bajo estos supuestos, la estrategia óptima para un minero chino es obedecer esta orden, ya que sabe que, con muy alta probabilidad, los demás mineros chinos también la seguirán y juntos alcanzarán 3/4 del hashrate total, confirmándose bloques los unos a los otros. La alternativa es exponerse a ser fusilado por unos bloques que quedarán huérfanos con alta probabilidad.

Repito que para que un cambio tan brusco en las reglas de juego pueda darse, deberían existir estas condiciones extremas. Un abuso por parte del gobierno chino (un blacklist grande molesto para una cantidad no despreciable de usuarios de Bitcoin) implicaría inmediatamente una pérdida del valor de Bitcoin, lo que resultaría o bien en un fork con una enmienda al protocolo o bien en un declive de Bitcoin y la quiebra de los mineros chinos.

Por tanto estas condiciones extremas son altamente improbables, es decir, prácticamente imposibles, no deberían constituír ningún peligro ni preocupación para usuarios o inversores en Bitcoin. Sólo quería hablar del escenario teórico.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Oct 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Soldados del Ejército Popular apostados en sus casas y software en sus equipos para dar la orden de decorar las paredes con los sesos del propietario del hashrate en caso de que no cumpla.
> 
> De hecho, bajo estos supuestos, la estrategia óptima para un minero chino es obedecer esta orden, ya que sabe que, con muy alta probabilidad, los demás mineros chinos también la seguirán y juntos alcanzarán 3/4 del hashrate total, confirmándose bloques los unos a los otros. La alternativa es exponerse a ser fusilado por unos bloques que quedarán huérfanos con alta probabilidad.
> 
> ...



Más me preocuparía si, como pretenden los de Bcash, los nodos completos se centralizasen en los mineros y los usuarios carecieran del poder de validar las transacciones; si esto fuera así el problema seria mucho peor, ya que podrían, por ejemplo, incluir transacciones falsas y realizar el ataque que comentas (bloquear indefinidamente ciertas tx) indefinidamente.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Oct 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Qué crees que pasa cuando tienes el 75% del hashpower *bajo las condiciones que he mencionado antes*? Lo enfatizo tanto porque no sé si es maximalismo lo que resta atención.




Esas condiciones como tú dices son muy improbables. No se me ocurre ningun motivo por el que alguien que haya hecho una gran inversion para obtener un alto poder de hashrate iba a dejar de ganar dinero vetando transacciones. Al fin y al cabo ha hecho esa inversion para ganar dinero y vetando transacciones no solo no gana si no que pierde. Tampoco se me ocurre ningun motivo para que el gobierno chino quiera obligar a sus ciudadanos a hacerlo. Tampoco creo que realmente pudiera hacerlo y si lo hicieran las grandes empresas no tardarían en marcharse del país o quedarse obsoletas. No olvidemos tampoco que aunque los pools esten en China, los mineros que forman parte de ese pool no tienen por que estarlo y estos podrian cambiarse de pool sin problema.

Pero dado el mas que improbable caso que mencionas, no seria dificil ponerle solucion. Una vez detectado que un pool actua de forma maliciosa solo hace falta que los nodos de la red lo baneen y no acepten sus bloques. Algo similar al UASF que ya se hizo el año pasado. En realidad ni siquiera hizo falta hacerlo, bastó con hacerles ver la amenaza para que desistieran en su intento.

Basicamente tu escenario es similar al de que un grupo decidiera cambiar las reglas de consenso. No exactamente porque el consenso da libertad para incluir las transacciones que el minero quiera. Pero en el fondo es lo mismo, se forkearia la red, ellos irian por un lado y el resto de la red por otro.

Tambien podrias ver esa situacion que mencionas como un ataque DoS. Basicamente es eso, estas denegando a una wallet en concreto que pueda hacer transacciones. Y los ataques DoS puedes realizarlos durante un periodo de tiempo pero no los puedes mantener indefinidamente.


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> *Esas condiciones como tú dices son muy improbables*. No se me ocurre ningun motivo por el que alguien que haya hecho una gran inversion para obtener un alto poder de hashrate iba a dejar de ganar dinero vetando transacciones. Al fin y al cabo ha hecho esa inversion para ganar dinero y vetando transacciones no solo no gana si no que pierde. Tampoco se me ocurre ningun motivo para que el gobierno chino quiera obligar a sus ciudadanos a hacerlo. Tampoco creo que realmente pudiera hacerlo y si lo hicieran las grandes empresas no tardarían en marcharse del país o quedarse obsoletas. No olvidemos tampoco que aunque los pools esten en China, los mineros que forman parte de ese pool no tienen por que estarlo y estos podrian cambiarse de pool sin problema.



No he hecho más que repetirlo. El escenario es sólo teórico.



> Pero dado el mas que improbable caso que mencionas, no seria dificil ponerle solucion. Una vez detectado que un pool actua de forma maliciosa solo hace falta que los nodos de la red lo baneen y no acepten sus bloques. Algo similar al UASF que ya se hizo el año pasado. En realidad ni siquiera hizo falta hacerlo, bastó con hacerles ver la amenaza para que desistieran en su intento.



Es decir, una enmienda al protocolo con su fork.



> Basicamente tu escenario es similar al de que *un grupo decidiera cambiar las reglas de consenso*. No exactamente porque el consenso da libertad para incluir las transacciones que el minero quiera. Pero en el fondo es lo mismo, se forkearia la red, ellos irian por un lado y el resto de la red por otro.



No, los bloques producidos serían perfectamente válidos en el protocolo actual. Para evitarlo debe haber un fork con un protocolo enmendado para contemplar este caso.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Oct 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> No, los bloques producidos serían perfectamente válidos en el protocolo actual. Para evitarlo debe haber un fork con un protocolo enmendado para contemplar este caso.




Por eso decia que es *similar *a un cambio de consenso.

En mi ultima edicion del mensaje anterior, que no se si leiste, decia que mas bien es un un DoS y que los ataques DoS no pueden ser sostenidos en el tiempo, por el elevado coste que tienen y porque se toman medidas para evitarlos.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Oct 2018)

Me parece que no lo habeis entendido, además de la mayoría del poder de minado, en china el gobierno tiene el control de las fuentes de energía necesarias y lo más importante, el poder sobre las personas, ya sabéis como funcionan esos países. Así que aunque ahora os parezca difícil, ya no es cuestión de que sea posible, porque como habéis explicado lo es, solo hace falta que el gobierno chino quiera para que se haga, porque tienen todo el control sobre la minería y sus recursos asociados y aunque pueda ser costoso si controlas todos los recursos solo es cuestión de voluntad. Además existe el agravante de que otra gran cantidad de hash restante está en paises afines a la órbita china-rusia, una llamadita y listo. Así que está claro, cuando China quiera Bitcoin muere. Es gracioso ver como un proyecto que nació para la libertad a acabado en manos de dictadores.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (13 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me parece que no lo habeis entendido, además de la mayoría del poder de minado, en china el gobierno tiene el control de las fuentes de energía necesarias y lo más importante, el poder sobre las personas, ya sabéis como funcionan esos países. Así que aunque ahora os parezca difícil, ya no es cuestión de que sea posible, porque como habéis explicado lo es, solo hace falta que el gobierno chino quiera para que se haga, porque tienen todo el control sobre la minería y sus recursos asociados y aunque pueda ser costoso si controlas todos los recursos solo es cuestión de voluntad. Además existe el agravante de que otra gran cantidad de hash restante está en paises afines a la órbita china-rusia, una llamadita y listo. Así que está claro, cuando China quiera Bitcoin muere. Es gracioso ver como un proyecto que nació para la libertad a acabado en manos de dictadores.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



El repetir una mentira 1000 veces no la convierte en verdad.

Los mineros no deciden ninguna regla de consenso de bitcoin, la eligen los usuarios; por lo tanto, si incumplen alguna, se produce un fork y se les expulsa de la red.
¿Que los mineros deciden salirse del redil y minar bloques vacios, spamear la mempool, no incluir ciertas transacciones...? Lo pueden hacer y ya lo han hecho en otras ocasiones y aquí estamos, son ataques temporales.

¿Puedes echar de nuevo los dados del FUD a ver que te sale? Que ya aburre repetir lo mismo...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2018)

El FUD del minado ya aburre bastante sobretodo porque, lo que antes de agosto de 2017 era un simple ejercicio teórico, se demostró que era cierto: los mineros están al servicio de los usuarios y no al revés.

El UASF ocurrió ese 1 de agosto de 2017 y los mineros tuvieron que doblegarse al imperativo de los usuarios o verse separados a un fork inútil de la cadena y que únicamente les proporciona pérdidas.

No es algo teórico, ni un deseo de Satoshi, ni algo hipotético. Es real... y ya ha ocurrido en el pasado. Los mineros han de someterse a la voluntad de la inmensa mayoría de los usuarios, así como también los usuarios deben ser cuidadosos de respetar las normas del protocolo si quieren ver sus transacciones incluidas en los bloques. ¡Ojo! deben someterse al cumplimiento de las normas del protocolo, no a los deseos de los mineros, que es algo muy diferente.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2018)

Imaginemos un escenario de paulatina adopción de Bitcoin, llegamos al año 2020 y un 50% de empresas y población de Europa y EEUU ya tienen Bitcoins. En octubre de ese mismo año pasa lo que probablemente va a acabar pasando, acabamos sumidos en la hyperinflacción con una recesión brutal debido a la escandalosa deuda existente en occidente, entonces en ese momento la gente y las empresas acaban de pasar todos sus pocos ahorros a Bitcoin para no perder lo poco que tienen. Mientras, durante este dos años, China con Rusia y sus países satélites han continuado haciendo lo mismo que hacen hasta ahora, acumular poder de hash. Agravado gracias a que en EEUU y Europa cada vez hay más trabas para el minado debido a su altísimo consumo energético y la huella medioambiental que genera. En este momento en el que casi todos los paises Europeos y EEUU ya han volcado todo a Bitcoin y los chinos, rusos y aliados ya tienen el 90% del minado, esto último ya pasa hoy, el eje China/Rusia decide que los mineros deben apagar todas sus granjas ya, fusil en mano, y que además no se va a suministrar ningun asic para poder minar bitcoin (China es la lider mundial en suministro de Hardware de minado, por si no era suficiente con todo lo demás), es más, ordena destruirlos. A ver, en ese momento quien cojones iba a poder mover un puto bitcoin, con la red de minado destrozada, claro que no dejaría de existir bitcoin, pero no se podrían gastar y sin posibilidad de generar una nueva red de minado todos los Bitcoin de occidente quedarían inutilizados. Es el escenario perfecto para que China y aliados se hagan con el control de occidente. Entonces, decidme que empresa o persona en su sano juicio iba a confiar en una moneda centralizada en China y países afines, os lo digo yo, nadie. En diciembre de 2017 se tardaba un confirmar hasta dos días una transacción de Bitcoin, y eso que lo utilizaban cuatro gatos con respecto al total de la población, pero hubo un bumb especulativo y aumento su uso. Imaginarios en el escenario que os he planteado antes, todo el mundo quiere usar Bitcoin y de repente la red en un 90% se para y se destruye, para que iba a servir Bitcoin? para nada, semanas para pagar un café, meses para llenar el depósito, un desastre vamos. Y no, lightining no iba a servirnos de nada en ese escenario. ¿Quién en su sano juicio, habitante de Europa o EEUU iba a confiar en una moneda controlada por el eje China/Rusia? NADIE.


TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Oct 2018)

Ahora voy a poner yo el escenario hipotético para que la estafa de IOTA pase a valer su valor REAL (0 euros):

- El departamento de justicia de los EEUU envia un "cease & desist" a la IOTA foundation. FIN.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ahora voy a poner yo el escenario hipotético para que la estafa de IOTA pase a valer su valor REAL (0 euros):
> 
> - El departamento de justicia de los EEUU envia un "cease & desist" a la IOTA foundation. FIN.



Pobre Mojón, que putada no tener argumentos para defender tu Bitcoin, como no se que decir, venga a atacar IOTA, que por cierto que ya has dejado claro que no entiendes como funciona. Bien sabido es vuestro ridículo FUD sobre el COO y el internet de las cosas y que cuando se os argumentan sobre sus fundamentos no tenéis ni idea de contestar, claro eso de poder entender una cripto pensada para el uso masivo se os escapa, y eso de que no dependa más que de la propia comunidad no lo podéis tolerar. Pero venga, ya no te pido que aprendas como funciona IOTA, pero va, haz un intento por entender Bitcoin y no entregues toda tu pasta a los chinos. ¿Pero tu no defendías la libertad? Umm, no se, me parece que no, al final veo eres un comunista más.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Imaginemos un escenario de paulatina adopción de Bitcoin, llegamos al año 2020 y un 50% de empresas y población de Europa y EEUU ya tienen Bitcoins. En octubre de ese mismo año pasa lo que probablemente va a acabar pasando, acabamos sumidos en la hyperinflacción con una recesión brutal debido a la escandalosa deuda existente en occidente, entonces en ese momento la gente y las empresas acaban de pasar todos sus pocos ahorros a Bitcoin para no perder lo poco que tienen. Mientras, durante este dos años, China con Rusia y sus países satélites han continuado haciendo lo mismo que hacen hasta ahora, acumular poder de hash. Agravado gracias a que en EEUU y Europa cada vez hay más trabas para el minado debido a su altísimo consumo energético y la huella medioambiental que genera. En este momento en el que casi todos los paises Europeos y EEUU ya han volcado todo a Bitcoin y los chinos, rusos y aliados ya tienen el 90% del minado, esto último ya pasa hoy, el eje China/Rusia decide que los mineros deben apagar todas sus granjas ya, fusil en mano, y que además no se va a suministrar ningun asic para poder minar bitcoin (China es la lider mundial en suministro de Hardware de minado, por si no era suficiente con todo lo demás), es más, ordena destruirlos. A ver, en ese momento quien cojones iba a poder mover un puto bitcoin, con la red de minado destrozada, claro que no dejaría de existir bitcoin, pero no se podrían gastar y sin posibilidad de generar una nueva red de minado todos los Bitcoin de occidente quedarían inutilizados. Es el escenario perfecto para que China y aliados se hagan con el control de occidente. Entonces, decidme que empresa o persona en su sano juicio iba a confiar en una moneda centralizada en China y países afines, os lo digo yo, nadie. En diciembre de 2017 se tardaba un confirmar hasta dos días una transacción de Bitcoin, y eso que lo utilizaban cuatro gatos con respecto al total de la población, pero hubo un bumb especulativo y aumento su uso. Imaginarios en el escenario que os he planteado antes, todo el mundo quiere usar Bitcoin y de repente la red en un 90% se para y se destruye, para que iba a servir Bitcoin? para nada, semanas para pagar un café, meses para llenar el depósito, un desastre vamos. Y no, lightining no iba a servirnos de nada en ese escenario. ¿Quién en su sano juicio, habitante de Europa o EEUU iba a confiar en una moneda controlada por el eje China/Rusia? NADIE.
> 
> 
> TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC




Vives anclado en el pasado y repitiendo como un lorito lo que tus amigos Roubini & Co. les dicen que digan. Trata de avanzar y pensar por ti mismo que das penita; te lo voy a poner con guiones para ver si así lo vas pillando:

- Por muchos ataques que realicen los mineros, las reglas de consenso no las deciden ellos con todo lo que ello implica; por lo tanto nadie controla Bitcoin, son las reglas de consenso elegidas por los usuarios las que lo hacen. Cada validación de una transaccion y un bloque por un full node lo reafirma.

- Las pools mineras no son más que gente minando, aunque la pool puede ser china, los mineros pueden estar en cualquier lugar del planeta; si no están contentos con la pool, no tienen más que cambiar a otra.

- El monopolio de Bitmain esta en descomposición y mas fabricantes están entrando y entraran al tablero de juego, incrementando la competencia y la eficiencia.

- Las granjas mineras se están expandiendo alrededor del globo y se está potenciando el uso de fuentes de energias verdes revirtiendo positivamente al ecosistema; por ejemplo: Twitter

- Un apagado repentino del 90% de la minería provocaría que los bloques se resuelvan más lentamente, en vez de cada 10 min, cada 50min o una hora, probablemente saturando la mempool. El funcionamiento de la red bitcoin se recuperaría en un par de semanas ajustandose a la baja. El principal perdedor aqui serían los mineros ya que el apagado de sus equipos les supondría un coste de oportunidad altísimo.

- La saturación de la mempool del año pasado se debió a ataques SPAM por parte de la minería, de igual forma que sucedió en verano de 2017, cuando se puso encima de la mesa el UASF; no son más que pataletas por parte de la minería.

- La red Lightning Network y otras soluciones como la sidechain Liquid, Segwit... por su puesto que ayudarían y funcionarían en el escenario hipotetico y poco probable que planteas, es más, su uso se dispararía, no es complicado deducir el porque.


----------



## barborico (14 Oct 2018)

A ver, imbécil bocachancla:
- Bitcoin NO va a sustituir a las monedas estatales, simplemente les está quitando poder.



> altísimo consumo energético y la huella medioambiental que genera.



Falso, pero ya sé que ahora traerás nosecuantas noticias de empresas de minería malas malosas que se van adonde la electricidad es mas barata, e incluso restauran viejas centrales hidroeléctricas ya cerradas para ello (esa noticia no la traerás, no).



> se tardaba un confirmar hasta dos días una transacción de Bitcoin



Y aprende a escribir, que lo de bocachancla no es un insulto, es una definición.


----------



## Arctic (14 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pobre Mojón, que putada no tener argumentos para defender tu Bitcoin, como no se que decir, venga a atacar IOTA, que por cierto que ya has dejado claro que no entiendes como funciona. Bien sabido es vuestro ridículo FUD sobre el COO y el internet de las cosas y que cuando se os argumentan sobre sus fundamentos no tenéis ni idea de contestar, claro eso de poder entender una cripto pensada para el uso masivo se os escapa, y eso de que no dependa más que de la propia comunidad no lo podéis tolerar. Pero venga, ya no te pido que aprendas como funciona IOTA, pero va, haz un intento por entender Bitcoin y no entregues toda tu pasta a los chinos. ¿Pero tu no defendías la libertad? Umm, no se, me parece que no, al final veo eres un comunista más.



Por curiosidad, cuánto le palmas ya a esa maravilla que es IOTA?


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Oct 2018)

Otro que viene a dar discursos apocalipticos sin saber como funciona. Lo del ajuste de dificultad ya si eso lo dejamos para otro dia. Y lo de que lightning no necesita de los mineros mas que para abrir y cerrar canales tambien...


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2018)

Arctic y barborico impresionante vuestro conocimiento sobre bitcoin.

Por otro lado la vinculación de las granjas de mineros a china y sus satélites es un hecho que ya demostré aquí mismo con gráficos que además cualquiera puede comprobar, ya no solo hablamos de pools, pero es que es normal debido al coste de la energía. Además, en occidente cada vez está peor visto y por mucho que utilicen energías verdes, como en Islandia, a las granjas no las pueden ver porque acaparan con la mayoría de los recursos de la zona.

Las únicas competencias de Bitmain son chinas, así que más da, estamos en lo mismo. Si el gran jefe chino dice que no hay hardware de minado pues no habrá. Y con esto, si se apaga el 90% de la red, y la adopción ya ha sido importante, la red ya no podrá ser restituida de ninguna manera porque ni habrá hardware ni lugares disponibles para establecerse y el colapso será total aunque bitcoin no desaparezca. Y no será cuestión de semanas, será cuestión de nunca.

Por lo que pasó en diciembre todavía peor me lo pones, la red saturada, no da más de 5 tps, costes de transacción por las nubes, y encima la superseguridad de bitcoin puesta a prueba por sus mineros jodiendo al personal. Y vamos que fue un ataque de mierda, spameo de cuatro chinitos, si el ataque viene del chino grande ...., ¿Pero no era tan seguro?

Dejaros de pardilladas, bitcoin depende de la minería sí o sí, se revelan cuando les sale de los huevos, cada vez tienen más poder, el consumo enérgico es aberrante, no se sabe como gestionar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques. ¿Quién en su sano juicio confiaría en chinacoin? Os lo digo yo, NADIE.


TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC



Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 16:00 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Otro que viene a dar discursos apocalipticos sin saber como funciona. Lo del ajuste de dificultad ya si eso lo dejamos para otro dia. Y lo de que lightning no necesita de los mineros mas que para abrir y cerrar canales tambien...



Sino hay red, como no se ajusten la dificultad a los c****s. Y así suma y sigue.

Bitcoñeros ¿No sufriréis de síndrome de Estocolmo? ¿Os gusta ser rehenes del comunismo?

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC


Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (14 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> BLABLABLABLABLABLANOTENGONIPUTAIDEADELOQUEDIGOPEROAMIMESUENABIENBLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLAPOR UNLADOMEENTRAPOROTROMESALEBLABKABLABLABLABLABLAROUBINIESMIPASTORNADAMEFALTABLABLABLABKA



Para tontería este videoclip:

LITTLE BIG â€“ SKIBIDI (official music video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 16:21 ----------

Debate entre Roubini, el amigo de easyridergs, y Tone Bays:

Nouriel Roubini vs Tone Vays - Highlights from Block Show - YouTube


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Oct 2018)

Llevamos ya 3 ó 4 años con el mismo FUD de los mineros. Ya ni argumentos nuevos se les ocurren.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2018)

Sí creéis que defiendo a Roubini estáis bien equivocados. Defiendo la libertad, esperaba que vosotros tambien, aunque veo que os sentís más a gusto bajo el amparo de la economía planificada.

Vuestra postura da alas a las tesis de Roubini. Romped vuestro yugo y caminad hacia la libertad.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (14 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Sí creéis que defiendo a Roubini estáis bien equivocados. Defiendo la libertad, esperaba que vosotros tambien, aunque veo que os sentís más a gusto bajo el amparo de la economía planificada.
> 
> Vuestra postura da alas a las tesis de Roubini. Romped vuestro yugo y caminad hacia la libertad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Tu que coño vas a defender, eres un nocoiner atrapado en IOTA (defiende la libertad pero aplaude con las orejas cada nueva supuesta asociacion de la fundacion IOTA ) y sin tener ni puta idea de como funciona Bitcoin; y lo que es peor sin querer aprender.

Puestos a decir tonterias, ¿que me dices de los pollos? Tienen familia, personalidad y no quieren morir:

Twitter


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Tu que coño vas a defender, eres un nocoiner atrapado en IOTA (defiende la libertad pero aplaude con las orejas cada nueva supuesta asociacion de la fundacion IOTA ) y sin tener ni puta idea de como funciona Bitcoin; y lo que es peor sin querer aprender.
> 
> Puestos a decir tonterias, ¿que me dices de los pollos? Tienen familia, personalidad y no quieren morir:
> 
> Twitter



Igual te has equivocado, estamos en el hilo de Bitcoin, no el de IOTA.

Ah vale, que no tenéis argumentos y os preocupa si gano o pierdo pasta. Os agradezco el interés pero no hace falta, puede que vosotros estéis desesperados y necesitéis embaucar a más gente con el engaño que es bitcoin, yo tengo suerte de ganarme bien la vida, no necesito de las criptos para vivir.

Edito que me dejo lo más importante:
TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## bmbnct (14 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Igual te has equivocado, estamos en el hilo de Bitcoin, no el de IOTA.
> 
> Ah vale, que no tenéis argumentos y os preocupa si gano o pierdo pasta. Os agradezco el interés pero no hace falta, puede que vosotros estéis desesperados y necesitéis embaucar a más gente con el engaño que es bitcoin, yo tengo suerte de ganarme bien la vida, no necesito de las criptos para vivir.
> 
> ...



Haces bien, sigue con tu vida de esclavo y deja al resto que se forme y tome sus propias decisiones sin esparcir tu FUD.

Por cierto, aquí no se embauca a nadie a que invierta en nada, yo no al menos.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 17:30 ----------

Estoy releyendo tus post y acabo de caer por tu forma de escribir que estoy discutiendo con un crio. Por mi parte lo dejo aquí, se te han dado argumentos de sobra y me he esforzado en que entiendas el funcionamiento básico de bitcoin; si no te entra, ya es problema tuyo.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Haces bien, sigue con tu vida de esclavo y deja al resto que se forme y tome sus propias decisiones sin esparcir tu FUD.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí no se embauca a nadie a que invierta en nada, yo no al menos.
> 
> ...



Muy bien, ahora tu argumento es que soy un crío. Me da que eso poco ayuda a bitcoin, pero si así eres feliz, adelante. Continúa con tus descalificaciones, imagino que es normal cuando empiezas a asumir que vives sumergido en un engaño. Tranki, no todos caeremos en vuestros engaños comunistas, yo no dejaré mi dinero en manos de los chinos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (14 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Las únicas competencias de Bitmain son chinas, así que más da, estamos en lo mismo. Si el gran jefe chino dice que no hay hardware de minado pues no habrá. Y con esto, si se apaga el 90% de la red, y la adopción ya ha sido importante, la red ya no podrá ser restituida de ninguna manera porque ni habrá hardware ni lugares disponibles para establecerse y el colapso será total aunque bitcoin no desaparezca. Y no será cuestión de semanas, será cuestión de nunca.



Al mercado le importa una puta mierda lo que diga el gran jefe chino.

El gran jefe chino dijo que no habría cocacola y el mercado no tenía la misma opinión.

No tienes ni puta idea de como funcionan las cosas en china. 



easyridergs dijo:


> Por lo que pasó en diciembre todavía peor me lo pones, la red saturada, no da más de 5 tps, costes de transacción por las nubes, y encima la superseguridad de bitcoin puesta a prueba por sus mineros jodiendo al personal. Y vamos que fue un ataque de mierda, spameo de cuatro chinitos, si el ataque viene del chino grande ...., ¿Pero no era tan seguro?



FUD estándar ya rebatido.



easyridergs dijo:


> Dejaros de pardilladas, bitcoin depende de la minería sí o sí, se revelan cuando les sale de los huevos, cada vez tienen más poder, el consumo enérgico es aberrante, no se sabe como gestionar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques. ¿Quién en su sano juicio confiaría en chinacoin? Os lo digo yo, NADIE.



FUD estándar ya rebatido.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Imaginemos un escenario de paulatina adopción de Bitcoin, llegamos al año 2020 y un 50% de empresas y población de Europa y EEUU ya tienen Bitcoins. En octubre de ese mismo año pasa lo que probablemente va a acabar pasando, acabamos sumidos en la hyperinflacción con una recesión brutal debido a la escandalosa deuda existente en occidente, entonces en ese momento la gente y las empresas acaban de pasar todos sus pocos ahorros a Bitcoin para no perder lo poco que tienen. Mientras, durante este dos años, China con Rusia y sus países satélites han continuado haciendo lo mismo que hacen hasta ahora, acumular poder de hash. Agravado gracias a que en EEUU y Europa cada vez hay más trabas para el minado debido a su altísimo consumo energético y la huella medioambiental que genera. En este momento en el que casi todos los paises Europeos y EEUU ya han volcado todo a Bitcoin y los chinos, rusos y aliados ya tienen el 90% del minado, esto último ya pasa hoy, el eje China/Rusia decide que los mineros deben apagar todas sus granjas ya, fusil en mano, y que además no se va a suministrar ningun asic para poder minar bitcoin (China es la lider mundial en suministro de Hardware de minado, por si no era suficiente con todo lo demás), es más, ordena destruirlos. A ver, en ese momento quien cojones iba a poder mover un puto bitcoin, con la red de minado destrozada, claro que no dejaría de existir bitcoin, pero no se podrían gastar y sin posibilidad de generar una nueva red de minado todos los Bitcoin de occidente quedarían inutilizados. Es el escenario perfecto para que China y aliados se hagan con el control de occidente. Entonces, decidme que empresa o persona en su sano juicio iba a confiar en una moneda centralizada en China y países afines, os lo digo yo, nadie. En diciembre de 2017 se tardaba un confirmar hasta dos días una transacción de Bitcoin, y eso que lo utilizaban cuatro gatos con respecto al total de la población, pero hubo un bumb especulativo y aumento su uso. Imaginarios en el escenario que os he planteado antes, todo el mundo quiere usar Bitcoin y de repente la red en un 90% se para y se destruye, para que iba a servir Bitcoin? para nada, semanas para pagar un café, meses para llenar el depósito, un desastre vamos. Y no, lightining no iba a servirnos de nada en ese escenario. ¿Quién en su sano juicio, habitante de Europa o EEUU iba a confiar en una moneda controlada por el eje China/Rusia? NADIE.
> 
> 
> TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC



Inflación querrás decir, no inflacción, que eso no existe.
Antes de meterte en sesudos análisis económicos...aprende el básico.
Nuestros hojos no yorarán, y te harás un favor


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Al mercado le importa una puta mierda lo que diga el gran jefe chino.
> 
> El gran jefe chino dijo que no habría cocacola y el mercado no tenía la misma opinión.
> 
> ...



Realidades nunca rebatidas. Solo medias argumentaciones sin asumir la realidad, bitcoin es chino. Si lo que digo es mentira ignorarme, de lo contrario es que os preocupan las realidades que explico. Total soy un crio, pasad de mi.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 19:10 ----------




Seronoser dijo:


> Inflación querrás decir, no inflacción, que eso no existe.
> Antes de meterte en sesudos análisis económicos...aprende el básico.
> Nuestros hojos no yorarán, y te harás un favor



Si este es tu nivel de argumentación, felicidades por no tener argumentos. Desesperados estáis revisando mi ortografía y mi forma de escribir. La realidad es dura, lo se, bitcoin es una herramienta comunista.

Me despido del hilo por hoy, sois muy aburridos. Buenas tardes a todos los hombres y mujeres de bien.

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (14 Oct 2018)

Si bitcoin es chino, entonces tú eres muy inteligente.

Como no lo es, tú eres muy tonto.

Venga ahora dime que estás en lo cierto porque te respondo con un ad hominem payaso


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2018)

Un poco de humor. Es de junio:

Gonzalo Bernardos: Â«No se compliquen la vida; las oportunidades de negocio se encuentran aquÃ* mismoÂ» - YouTube

Este señor es uno de los gurús económicos del gobierno.


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (14 Oct 2018)

si los chinos dejan de minar btc me pongo yo a minarlos en mi casa )


----------



## Divad (14 Oct 2018)

Sacrificarán btc tras bajarlo a 4.1? ::









Spoiler



TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC!


----------



## bmbnct (14 Oct 2018)




----------



## tastas (15 Oct 2018)

Nos hemos levantado bastante palotes hoy.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Oct 2018)

Ahora viene el fostión ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Oct 2018)

Pumpazo divino jojojo


----------



## bmbnct (15 Oct 2018)

Bryan Bishop, desarrollador de Bitcoin Core ficha por Beam, una altcoin que implementará Mimblewimble a finales de este año. 

Bryan Bishop x BEAM Advisory Announcement

Beam (https://www.beam-mw.com/) es como Grin (Grin, the Tech | Simple, privacy-focused, scalable MimbleWimble chain implementation.), son implementaciones de MimbleWimble, la intención es ver como integrarlo despues en Bitcoin, si eso es posible. El entorno de pruebas de Bitcoin suele ser Litecoin(asi fue con Segwit o con LN por ejemplo) pero ni en bitcoin ni en litecoin es sencillo implementarlo.


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (16 Oct 2018)

pensemos en la inevitable proxima crisis bursatil. habria que ponerse en la piel de los grandes inversores, los inmensamente ricos. tienen el oro como valor refugio, pero el oro no esta barato. ahora tb tienen cryptos. ¿pero cuales? las que les ofrezcan mas seguridad.

la tecnologia en q se basa cada una de ellas es lo de menos, por que lo que funciona en una crypto se puede implementar en otra. asi que enzarzarse a discutir que mi monedita hace mas cosas que la tuya, me parece un dialogo de autenticos retarded.

la cuestion es la distribucion, quienes las controlan y la infraestructura que las soporta. no sirven las preminadas, ni las centralizadas, ni las de codigo cerrado, ni las que tienen una red de nodos demasiado pequeña.

por ejemplo para que xrp fuera un valor refugio deberia dejar de ser xrp y convertirse en otra cosa radicalmente distinta, los mismo pasa con iota o con bch, deberian cambiar tanto su razon de ser que cualquier parecido con lo que son hoy en dia seria pura coincidencia.

tampoco sirven las que no ofrecen un limite maximo de emision, como ethereum, pero eso lo pueden cambiar facilmente sus programadores.


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (16 Oct 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ooooohhh sooopreeesa!!!! Has llegado a la conclusión de que es bitcoin... :XX: ... Tantas dudas en el hilo de si comprar bitcoins y ahora ya estás todo decidido )



para nada estoy decidido


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

Venganza_reloaded dijo:


> para nada estoy decidido



A ver si te acaba de decidir la gráfica que te dejo más abajo de la concentración del Hash. Puedes hacer una pequeña búsqueda de cada empresa y verás que el hash queda acumulado por conglomerados chinos en un 80%, son datos actuales que los puedes verificar en Distribución de tasas de hash de Bitcoin - Blockchain.info. La conclusión es que un POW mal diseñado como el de Bitcoin lleva a que las granjas de minería se concentren donde la energía es más barata produciendo un proceso de centralización. Con el agravante que en este caso la centralización es un país que digamos no es muy democrático.


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (16 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> La conclusión es que un POW mal diseñado como el de Bitcoin lleva a que las granjas de minería se concentren donde la energía es más barata produciendo un proceso de centralización. Con el agravante que en este caso la centralización es un país que digamos no es muy democrático.



la mineria siempre se va a concentrar donde la energia este mas barata. Hecharle la culpa al POW es un argumento un tanto infantil.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

Venganza_reloaded dijo:


> la mineria siempre se va a concentrar donde la energia este mas barata. Hecharle la culpa al POW es un argumento un tanto infantil.



No hablo del POW en general, hablo del POW de bitcoin, que es diferente.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (16 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver si te acaba de decidir la gráfica que te dejo más abajo de la concentración del Hash. Puedes hacer una pequeña búsqueda de cada empresa y verás que el hash queda acumulado por conglomerados chinos en un 80%, son datos actuales que los puedes verificar en Distribución de tasas de hash de Bitcoin - Blockchain.info. La conclusión es que un POW mal diseñado como el de Bitcoin lleva a que las granjas de minería se concentren donde la energía es más barata produciendo un proceso de centralización. Con el agravante que en este caso la centralización es un país que digamos no es muy democrático.



No entiendo ese miedo a que esté concentrado el Bitcoin. Ellos serían los que más tendrían que perder si hubiese algún escándalo. El Bitcoin a día de hoy va a valer lo que la gente quiera pagar por él. Y si se ve que se manipula su valor va a ser 0.
Ya cuando esté más asumido y repartido (que es cuando se querría o interesaría manipular) ya no tendrán tantos Bitcoins.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> No entiendo ese miedo a que esté concentrado el Bitcoin. Ellos serían los que más tendrían que perder si hubiese algún escándalo. El Bitcoin a día de hoy va a valer lo que la gente quiera pagar por él. Y si se ve que se manipula su valor va a ser 0.
> Ya cuando esté más asumido y repartido (que es cuando se querría o interesaría manipular) ya no tendrán tantos Bitcoins.



Es que claro, aquí está la gracia, si occidente y sus empresas invierten fuertemente en Bitcoin por un descalabro de la monedas occidentales, dígase Euro/Dollar, entonces si China como pasa hasta ahora controla la red, en cualquier momento se puede hacer con Bitcoin y todos los activos occidentales invertidos en Bitcoin quedarían inutilizados por chinos y rusos, que también van fuerte en el minado, quedando como monedas hegemónicas el Yuan y el Rublo. Es que ya no es que China controle el minado, sino que controla el hardware de minado, lo controla absolutamente todo. Por eso, es que es una aberración poner la pasta en algo que tu no controlas ni en parte. Y la gran gracia de una blockchain es que una parte no pueda controlar a la otra, que haya un poder de consenso distribuido, y que sea seguro e inmutable todo lo que en la red se plasme, pero eso deja de serlo cuando un actor se hace con la gran mayoría del control de la red. Claro, para el que controla la red no hay problema, pero para el que no la controla las cosas cambian, por eso las empresas occidentales dificilmente invertirán en masa en Bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ....
> Y la gran gracia de una blockchain es que una parte no pueda controlar a la otra, que haya un poder de consenso distribuido...



Dice que no le va la vida en las criptos y venga a querer vender su estampita :XX:

Al que escribe aquí arriba, como a su amigo Roubini, les da lo mismo tener o tener razón, lo que les importa es repetir cienes de veces SU narrativa. Se le ha desmentido su cuento chino en numerosas ocasiones, pero le es lo mismo, es un pillado con IOTA y la va metiendo por aquí y por allá con calzador.

Los principales argumentos que se niega a enteder son (copio/pego de un post anterior):

- Por muchos ataques que realicen los mineros, las reglas de consenso no las deciden ellos con todo lo que ello implica; por lo tanto nadie controla Bitcoin, son las reglas de consenso elegidas por los usuarios las que lo hacen. Cada validación de una transaccion y un bloque por un full node lo reafirma; por lo tanto, si incumplen alguna, se produce un fork y se les expulsa de la red (como ya paso hace poco más de un año con Bcash)

- Las pools mineras no son más que gente minando, aunque la pool puede ser china, los mineros pueden estar en cualquier lugar del planeta; si no están contentos con la pool, no tienen más que cambiar a otra o crearse ellos una nueva.

- El monopolio de Bitmain esta en descomposición y mas fabricantes están entrando y entraran al tablero de juego, incrementando la competencia y la eficiencia.

- Las granjas mineras se están expandiendo alrededor del globo y se está potenciando el uso de fuentes de energias verdes revirtiendo positivamente al ecosistema.

- Un apagado repentino del 90% de la minería provocaría que los bloques se resuelvan más lentamente, en vez de cada 10 min, cada 50min o una hora, probablemente saturando la mempool. El funcionamiento de la red bitcoin se recuperaría en un par de semanas ajustandose a la baja. El principal perdedor aqui serían los mineros ya que el apagado de sus equipos les supondría un coste de oportunidad altísimo.

- La saturación de la mempool del año pasado se debió a ataques SPAM por parte de la minería, de igual forma que sucedió en verano de 2017, cuando se puso encima de la mesa el UASF; no son más que pataletas por parte de la minería.

- La red Lightning Network y otras soluciones como la sidechain Liquid, Segwit... por su puesto que ayudarían y funcionarían en el escenario hipotetico y poco probable que planteas, es más, su uso se dispararía, no es complicado deducir el porque.


Por otra parte, la foto de la repartición de hash entre diferentes pools que va poniendo repetidamente, demuestra lo contrario de lo que el nuevo payasete quiere dar a entender; si se observa su evolucion de unos meses hasta ahora, se ve que cada vez está menos centralizada.


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (16 Oct 2018)

aqui el personal se le va la pinza mucho, el problema no es la vulnerabilidad de bitcoin, que parece la crypto mas segura. el problema es q otras monedas lleguen a ser tan seguras como la red bitcoin. nada impide que el dinero gordo de verdad se vaya a otra crypto en vez de a bitcoin.

pero hoy por hoy la cryptomoneda mas "robusta" es bitcoin. p q tiene la 2º red mas grande, detras de la de ethereum. pero ethereum no parece q este pensada para ser reserva de valor sino para otras cosas. ademas desde el punto de vista energetico es mucho mas ineficiente q la red btc.

otro punto a favor de bitcoin es q nacio en los EEUU y por tanto , los mayores tenedores de btc son ciudadanos de los EEUU. si el bitcoin necesita a internet y USA domina internet , es mejor apostar por una moneda repaldada por dinero americano, me parece.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Dice que no le va la vida en las criptos y venga a querer vender su estampita :XX:
> 
> Al que escribe aquí arriba, como a su amigo Roubini, les da lo mismo tener o tener razón, lo que les importa es repetir cienes de veces SU narrativa. Se le ha desmentido su cuento chino en numerosas ocasiones, pero le es lo mismo, es un pillado con IOTA y la va metiendo por aquí y por allá con calzador.
> 
> ...



Te voy a contestar por encima porque repites los mismos mantras como un loro. Menos mal que al final reconoces que está centralizada, no ves, si poco a poco igual lo pillas. Claro que está menos centralizada, ha pasado del 81% al 80%.

Es mentira que cada vez hay más mineros fuera de china porque simplemente no los quieren por el derroche de energía.

Que un ataque de una parte de la minería en el 17 provocó el colapso de la red es una realidad reconocida por ti mismo. Si es el 90% porque viene del gobierno y se prohibe la producción del hardware de minado tu que crees que va a pasar. Eso no se recupera ni en un día ni en un año. 

La competencia de bitmain es también china, así que tanto monta, monta tanto. No engañas a nadie. Además si el gobierno chino las cierra se acabó el hardware de minado.

Lightning no sirve sin minería ya que de ese canal no pueden salir los btc sin los mineros, así que más bulos.

Y no sigo, ya cansas con los mismos mantras. Nunca has contestado si tenéis respuesta para el consumo de energía, para la centralización, para la gestión del tamaño de la cadena de bloques.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Oct 2018)

¿Pero qué dices, inútil?

En 2017 precísamente se demostró que los mineros están sometidos a los designios de los usuarios y no al revés.

Lo que tú crees que es un "ataque" por parte de los mineros mediante spameo de la mempool, no es más que un regalo de dinero desde los mineros "díscolos" hacia los mineros diligentes. Les cuesta una pasta de sostener y no altera en absoluto el normal funcionamiento de la red.

Todo lo que ha ocurrido con el UASF, con Jihan Wu y con la debacle económica que está sufriendo Bitmain ahora mismo es una prueba irrefutable de que los ingeniosos mecanismos de contrapoderes y de control que Satoshi implantó en Bitcoin funcionan como un reloj suizo.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices, inútil?
> 
> En 2017 precísamente se demostró que los mineros están sometidos a los designios de los usuarios y no al revés.
> 
> ...



Venga, a insultar que de eso sí sabes.

A ver si os aclarais, lo de ataque lo ha dicho vuestro propio compañero de la secta bmbnct ese, o como se diga, y la red atrapada hasta que se pudo solucionar, imagínate un ataque del chino gordo.

Es que no puedo, me parto con vosotros, ni una puta respuesta coherente sobre la concentración china, ni sobre nada. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 17:56 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todo lo que ha ocurrido con el UASF, con Jihan Wu y con la debacle económica que está sufriendo Bitmain ahora mismo es una prueba irrefutable de que los ingeniosos mecanismos de contrapoderes y de control que Satoshi implantó en Bitcoin funcionan como un reloj suizo.



Reloj suizo tarao, claro, claro, por eso china tiene el 80% del hash. Es que eres tan gracioso. 



Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (16 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Venga, a insultar que de eso sí sabes.
> 
> A ver si os aclarais, lo de ataque lo ha dicho vuestro propio compañero de la secta bmbnct ese, o como se diga, y la red atrapada hasta que se pudo solucionar, imagínate un ataque del chino gordo.
> 
> ...



Se te han explicado, rebatido y argumentado tus tonterías más que a cualquier troll que haya pasado por aquí; razonas en círculos y así es imposible avanzar contigo. 
Creo que no queda nadie en este hilo que no piense que el problema lo tienes tu porque o eres tonto de remate o como te he dicho antes te importa una mierda lo que te digamos y solo quieres repetir tu mantra para ver si algún despistado te hace caso.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Se te han explicado, rebatido y argumentado tus tonterías más que a cualquier troll que haya pasado por aquí; razonas en círculos y así es imposible avanzar contigo.
> Creo que no queda nadie en este hilo que no piense que el problema lo tienes tu porque o eres tonto de remate o como te he dicho antes te importa una mierda lo que te digamos y solo quieres repetir tu mantra para ver si algún despistado te hace caso.



Bien, ahora repites mis palabras y además me insultas. No te frustres por no tener argumentos. 

Tranquilo, a estas alturas a la mayoría de gente, gracias en parte a ti, le ha quedado claro que bitcoin tiene un problema con la minería china. El estar abducido te lleva a que a veces lo reconozcas como cuando tu mismo dices que está centralizada, pero a veces lo niegues como cuando me atacas con insultos.

Espero que algún día seas capaz de reconocer de forma sincera, y así poder contestar, sobre los problemas intrínsecos que padece bitcoin.

Te deseo una pronta recuperación, aunque la abdución sectaria es muy difícil de curar. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (16 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bien, ahora repites mis palabras y además me insultas. No te frustres por no tener argumentos.
> 
> Tranquilo, a estas alturas a la mayoría de gente, gracias en parte a ti, le ha quedado claro que bitcoin tiene un problema con la minería china. El estar abducido te lleva a que a veces lo reconozcas como cuando tu mismo dices que está centralizada, pero a veces lo niegues como cuando me atacas con insultos.
> 
> ...



Que va !! La mayoría de este hilo tenemos muy claro lo que es Bitcoin, porque empezó y adonde se dirige. Si te fijas, vamos por el volumen XIV y hemos VIVIDO el FUD que tu y Roubini (porque repites como un lorito lo que el dice, por ejemplo: Twitter) intentáis meter en diferentes sitios.

Cuando te canses, el mercado se recupere y Bitcoin actúe en modo agujero negro con tu shitcoin, desaparecerás cómo ya han hecho otros trolls; a ver si tienes al menos los cojones de venir por aquí a decir que estabas equivocado.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Que va !! La mayoría de este hilo tenemos muy claro lo que es Bitcoin, porque empezó y adonde se dirige. Si te fijas, vamos por el volumen XIV y hemos VIVIDO el FUD que tu y Roubini (porque repites como un lorito lo que el dice, por ejemplo: Twitter) intentáis meter en diferentes sitios.
> 
> Cuando te canses, el mercado se recupere y Bitcoin actúe en modo agujero negro con tu shitcoin, desaparecerás cómo ya han hecho otros trolls; a ver si tienes al menos los cojones de venir por aquí a decir que estabas equivocado.



No pasa nada, si estoy equivocado pagas tu las birras, sino las pago yo. O al revés, me da igual.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Oct 2018)

Genial, otro puto tarado en el hilo que esconderá el rabo entre las piernas y no volverá a aparecer por aquí en cuanto su shitcoin-estafa se vaya al sumidero. Yo cuento con este a cinco ya (keinur, tixel, digipl y zz00zz son los cuatro "desaparecidos" anteriores)


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Genial, otro puto tarado en el hilo que esconderá el rabo entre las piernas y no volverá a aparecer por aquí en cuanto su shitcoin-estafa se vaya al sumidero. Yo cuento con este a cinco ya (keinur, tixel, digipl y zz00zz son los cuatro "desaparecidos" anteriores)



Tu continúa insultado que por lo visto es lo único que sabes decir.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Oct 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Genial, otro puto tarado en el hilo que esconderá el rabo entre las piernas y no volverá a aparecer por aquí en cuanto su shitcoin-estafa se vaya al sumidero. Yo cuento con este a cinco ya (keinur, tixel, digipl y zz00zz son los cuatro "desaparecidos" anteriores)




Sera por tarados... te olvidas a aquel que escribía en rojo, al otro que decia no se que de la barrera INFRANQUEABLE de los $2800... hasta había uno que decia que QuarkCoin era el futuro...


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Sera por tarados... te olvidas a aquel que escribía en rojo, al otro que decia no se que de la barrera INFRANQUEABLE de los $2800... hasta había uno que decia que QuarkCoin era el futuro...



Os veo bien, eh ¡¡¡¡. Vuestros únicos argumentos son la mofa y el insulto, pero argumentos y explicaciones lógicas ninguna.

Por mucho que giréis la cabeza no va a cambiar que bitcoin esté controlado por china.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (16 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Sera por tarados... te olvidas a aquel que escribía en rojo, al otro que decia no se que de la barrera INFRANQUEABLE de los $2800... hasta había uno que decia que QuarkCoin era el futuro...



El que escribia en rojo era Cuesco o algo asi, el de la barrera infranqueable Caphplam pero el de QuarkCoin no me suena; QuarkCoin la estuvo shileando Max Keiser pero fue un truño que ni siquiera pumpeo.


----------



## zz00zz (16 Oct 2018)

Mojón

No estoy desaparecido, simplemente no participo en exposiciones y discusiones esteriles que acabaran siendo anacronicas.

No soy un adorador del becerro de oro de la blockchain, 

Sin duda que volveré cuando esta empiece a ser superada volviendose obsoleta con esta duplicación de datos monstruosa y los talibanes del BTC ridiculizados.

Hasta Pronto.)


----------



## bmbnct (16 Oct 2018)




----------



## ninfireblade (16 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Os veo bien, eh ¡¡¡¡. Vuestros únicos argumentos son la mofa y el insulto, pero argumentos y explicaciones lógicas ninguna.
> 
> Por mucho que giréis la cabeza no va a cambiar que bitcoin esté controlado por china.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk




Se te han dado mil argumentos y sigues con tu libro del cuento chino, cuando ya se te ha explicado que no es asi. Lo que no vamos a hacer es entrar en bucle. Por mi parte estas a un paso de entrar en el ignore.


----------



## tastas (16 Oct 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Mojón
> 
> No estoy desaparecido, simplemente no participo en exposiciones y discusiones esteriles que acabaran siendo anacronicas.
> 
> ...



Vamos que estás desaparecido y es muy probable que no vuelvas.

Taptap


----------



## Nasus (16 Oct 2018)

Opiniones sobre Tether? Seguís confiando en Bitfinex?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Oct 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Mojón
> 
> No estoy desaparecido, simplemente no participo en exposiciones y discusiones esteriles que acabaran siendo anacronicas.
> 
> ...



Ah, vale, que son discusiones estériles cuando te demuestran mediante física y teoría de la información que la shitcoin que adorabas no es más que un castillo de naipes.

Casi dos años ya llevamos desde aquellas "discusiones estériles" en el hilo sobre la estafa de Maidsafe y todavía no has tenido los santos huevos de reconocer, ni tú ni digipl, que os han engañado.

Hace unos pocos días posteé allí mi respuesta sobre el vergonzoso paper que publicaron. Creo que se llamaba PARSEC o algo parecido. Dos años llevamos ya desde que os dijimos que no había forma de defender el sistema frente a ataques sybil y de doble gasto sin tener que recurrir sí o sí al encadenamiento de pruebas de trabajo o a la centralización.

A los dos años publican un paper reconociendo precísamente eso, que no pueden hacer otra cosa que recurrir a una blockchain "federada".

Allí lo tienes todo en el hilo de Maidsafe y sigo esperando que lo reconozcáis. Dos años esperando en ese hilo. Un año casi ya esperando también en el de IOTA y el coordinador sigue funcionando.

Es como tener el síndrome de Casandra, macho. Maidsafe, Bcrash, IOTA... estafas todas. Una tras otra. Lo comentas con la gente, les explicas por qué no puede funcionar apelando a la física básica y ellos erre que erre con que es el nuevo paradigma y que Bitcoin "está anticuado"

Manda cojones.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Se te han dado mil argumentos y sigues con tu libro del cuento chino, cuando ya se te ha explicado que no es asi. Lo que no vamos a hacer es entrar en bucle. Por mi parte estas a un paso de entrar en el ignore.



Sí, es verdad, se me han dado mil argumentos, pero todos falsos. ¿Sabes por qué? Porque la realidad es otra, y queda reflejada aquí:

Distribución de tasas de hash de Bitcoin - Blockchain.info

Una rápida consulta a esta página revela que ha día de hoy mas del 80% del minado está en China. Así que podréis mentir, manipular, insultar, menospreciar, atacar otras cryptos, pero la realidad es que Bitcoin está en manos del gobierno Chino, y que a Bitcoin no lo quieren en occidente.

A esta granja de Bitcoin la amenazan con cortarle la luz: consume tanto que no hay energía suficiente para los ciudadanos

La única fuerza que todavía os da Bitcoin es que su valor no es 0, porque los fundamentales de la moneda son horribles como se ha demostrado, pero tranquilos que en no mucho tendréis ese 0 ya que como Abraham Lincolm dijo “Se puede engañar a todo el mundo algún tiempo…se puede engañar a algunos todo el tiempo…pero no se puede engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo”


----------



## Divad (17 Oct 2018)

Bonito zasca a los putos paios :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## barborico (17 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Una rápida consulta a esta página revela que ha día de hoy mas del 80% del minado está en China. Así que podréis mentir, manipular, insultar, menospreciar, atacar otras cryptos, pero la realidad es que Bitcoin está en manos del gobierno Chino, y que a Bitcoin no lo quieren en occidente.



Tengo un minero apuntando a Antpool, bocachancla.

Hash 100% español en una pool china.

"En manos del gobierno chino..." "en china"... :: Lo que hay que oír


----------



## easyridergs (17 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Tengo un minero apuntando a Antpool, bocachancla.
> 
> Hash 100% español en una pool china.
> 
> "En manos del gobierno chino..." "en china"... :: Lo que hay que oír



Poco a poco os váis quitando las caretas. Osea, tanto insultar y disfrazar la realidad porque tu sustento se basa en la minería, eres de esos secuestradores de la libertad. Claro, te fastidia que te jodan el negocio de cobrar ingentes comisiones a los que hacen un pago con bitcoin. Es que no es normal mentir tanto sino te juegas que se te desmonte el chiringuito que tienes montado.

Explícanos a quién robas la electricidad. Seguro que tienes la cara dura de robársela a tu padre. La gente como tu que vivís a cuesta de los demás sois de la peor calaña.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (17 Oct 2018)

Seguro que eres NM2000 y con esa mierda de potencia te estás comiendo bien los mocos :XX:






SOLO Ranking - Antpool

La luz te sale gratis porque la pagan tus padres paio :XX:


----------



## Arctic (17 Oct 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Bonito zasca a los putos paios :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



El día que hagas caso a tu firma y sigas la enseñanza de Sócrates, asegurate de mirar bien antes de saltar por el balcón, no vayas a salpicar a alguien.


----------



## Divad (17 Oct 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> El día que hagas caso a tu firma y sigas la enseñanza de Sócrates, asegurate de mirar bien antes de saltar por el balcón, no vayas a salpicar a alguien.



Si acaso pásate, te meo y te suelto un mojón para que te lo comas :XX: pero no me pidas más que sino me emociono y te tiro de todo :XX: 

Mierda de paios teníais que ser :XX:


----------



## barborico (17 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Poco a poco os váis quitando las caretas. Osea, tanto insultar y disfrazar la realidad porque tu sustento se basa en la minería, eres de esos secuestradores de la libertad. Claro, te fastidia que te jodan el negocio de cobrar ingentes comisiones a los que hacen un pago con bitcoin. Es que no es normal mentir tanto sino te juegas que se te desmonte el chiringuito que tienes montado.
> 
> Explícanos a quién robas la electricidad. Seguro que tienes la cara dura de robársela a tu padre. La gente como tu que vivís a cuesta de los demás sois de la peor calaña.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



He mentido para dejarte en evidencia subnormal. Ooootra vez, y van...


----------



## Divad (17 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> *He mentido *para dejarte en evidencia subnormal.* Ooootra vez, y van...*



Así son los hdps de los paios... Compañeros del foro, si queréis pasta meterla en cualquiera del top que no sea bitcoin, por REVALORIZACIÓN obtendréis más dinero. Si queréis cagaros en la madre que parieron a los paios del hilo meterla en bitcoin y después crearéis el club


----------



## easyridergs (17 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> He mentido para dejarte en evidencia subnormal. Ooootra vez, y van...



Eso, eso, explícanos cuantas veces has mentido. A ver, déjame que lo adivine, Toda las veces ¡¡¡ Cada vez queda más claro que sois una panda de farsantes. Y mientras por hacer cuatro perras dejáis que algo que podría haber sido bueno quede en manos de China. Por lo menos no te aproveches de tus padres, es que no respetas ni eso.


----------



## barborico (17 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Eso, eso, explícanos cuantas veces has mentido. A ver, déjame que lo adivine, Toda las veces ¡¡¡ Cada vez queda más claro que sois una panda de farsantes. Y mientras por hacer cuatro perras dejáis que algo que podría haber sido bueno quede en manos de China. Por lo menos no te aproveches de tus padres, es que no respetas ni eso.



Hombre, dedicarme no me dedico a la minería. Pero que PUEDO CONECTAR DESDE ESPAÑA un minero A UN POOL CHINO, eso es cierto.

Que todos los mineros conectados a un pool chino son chinos, es falso.

Que todos los mineros conectados a un pool chino los controla el gobierno chino, es falso.

Que todos los pool chinos los controla el gobierno chino es falso.

Solo he mentido en un mensaje, no en todos como vosotros acostumbráis.

Y cuidado con la bilis, que el exceso es malo.

Por cierto, cuando he dicho oootra vez, me refería a dejarte en evidencia, no a mentir, súcnor

Si vas a contestar que el gobierno chino es el dios todopoderoso de china, cállate, así no seguirás quedando en evidencia.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Hombre, dedicarme no me dedico a la minería. Pero que PUEDO CONECTAR DESDE ESPAÑA un minero A UN POOL CHINO, eso es cierto.
> 
> Que todos los mineros conectados a un pool chino son chinos, es falso.
> 
> ...



En lugar de continuar diciendo mentiras, deberías pedir disculpas a todos los que intervienen en este foro.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (17 Oct 2018)

Vamos a explicarlo otra vez pero pero desde un punto de vista diferente. 

*Que no pueden hacer nunca los mineros en ningún caso aunque tengan la mayor parte del poder de hash:*

*- Romper la seguridad de bitcoin:* 
- Tiempo necesario:
Para romper sha256 serían necesario procesar 2^256 hashes por segundo.
El poder de hash de Bitcoin ahora mismo son 50M TH/s; es decir (50 * 10^6 * 10^12) hashses por segundo.
Si dividimos los hashses por segundo necesarios para romper bitcoin entre los que actualmente se computan: 
2^256 / (50 * 10^6 * 10^12) s = 
= 2^256 / (5 * 10^18) s
> 2^256 / (2^3 * 2^60) s
= 2^256 / 2^63 a
= 2^193 segundos
Son 2^193 segundos lo que se tardaría en romper la seguridad con la potencia actual.

- Energía necesaria: 
Con los mineros actuales, el Antminer S9 por ejemplo que rinde a 13TH/s con un consumo de 1300W, tiene una eficiencia de 10^9 hashes / Joule.
El sol emite ~4 * 10^26 W; energía suficiente para generar 4 * 10^35 hashes / s.
Mismo calculo que antes:
2^256 / ( 4 * 10^35) s
> 2^256 / 2^122 s
= 2^134 s

Es decir como 2^134 es menor que 2^193, con la energía del sol y la eficiencia actual no sería suficiente para romper sha256.

*- Robar los bitcoins que uno posee.* Como se ha explicado en varios hilos ya, lo peor que un atacante puede hacer es durante un tiempo limitado y a un coste elevadisimo, dobles gastos o no añadir transacciones a un bloque.

*- Cambiar las reglas de bitcoin.* Explicado hasta la saciedad, los mineros no deciden las reglas, ni pueden generar nuevas, si lo hacen se produce automáticamente un hard fork y salen expulsados de la cadena original.

*- Atacar la red sin atacarse a ellos mismos.* Un ataque de la minería incurre en un coste de oportunidad muy elevado, y si por ejemplo se produce un intento de gastar 2 veces un mismo input en un bloque, el bloque sería inválido y el nodo emisor iría a la blacklist del resto de nodos invalidandole partipar en la red.


----------



## p_pin (17 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Poco a poco os váis quitando las caretas. Osea, tanto insultar y disfrazar la realidad porque tu sustento se basa en la minería, eres de esos secuestradores de la libertad. Claro, te fastidia que te jodan el negocio de cobrar ingentes comisiones a los que hacen un pago con bitcoin. Es que no es normal mentir tanto sino te juegas que se te desmonte el chiringuito que tienes montado.
> 
> Explícanos a quién robas la electricidad. Seguro que tienes la cara dura de robársela a tu padre. La gente como tu que vivís a cuesta de los demás sois de la peor calaña.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



jo jo jo.... este mensaje es lo más ridículo que he leído en este hilo. Ni puta idea de lo que habla, y viene a dar lecciones de moral. Menudo trol de mierda (¿cuanta pasta habrá perdido en su shitcoin?)

Metiéndose con un "supuesto" minero, que se habría gastado su dinero en un hardware que valen un pastón, además del gasto energético y la atención que requiere

Además el retard, que no le interesa BTC, pero postea aquí más que en ningún otro sitio, nos quiere hacer creer que un minero, es el que decide cual es la comisión, FALSO, nos dice que se lleva las comisiones, FALSO (se llevan la parte proporcional del bloque según su poder minero en el pool, evidentemente si el pool es el que tira el bloque), que viven de los demás? FALSO (te juegas tú dinero invertido), nos dice que el poder minero está en China por que la empresa que tiene el pool es China, (es como decir que yo soy de USA por que uso google, o que como tengo un bmw, soy alemán)

Y debe ser tan infantil que se inventa cosas como que los mineros son personas que viven con sus padres y les roban la electricidad :XX: Es un puto chiste, un payaso para hacernos pasar el rato

No nos dejes trol, que eres tan tonto que ni te darán 20 céntimos por trolear, lo haces por vocación y eso no está "pagao"

Venga, una vez más, responde que sólo sabemos insultar, hazte la víctima mientras vuelves a repetir lo mismo, copiapega de nuevo la tasa de hash.... en definitiva, sigue troleando :bla: :XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Vamos a explicarlo otra vez pero pero desde un punto de vista diferente.
> 
> *Que no pueden hacer nunca los mineros en ningún caso aunque tengan la mayor parte del poder de hash:*
> 
> ...



Buen post.

Ahora te lo completo yo con lo que costaría tumbar una shitcoin como IOTA:

-Envío de "cease & desist" por parte del departamento de justicia de los EEUU a la IOTA foundation por burofax =$20. Coste energético irrisorio. FIN.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> He mentido para dejarte en evidencia subnormal. Ooootra vez, y van...



Lo siento, ya es tarde para que lo podáis arreglar. Mentira tras mentira habéis perdido toda credibilidad. Volver a incidir en lo mismo no va a ocultar la verdad de la centralización porque esta está a la vista de todos.

Por favor, si aún os queda algo de dignidad pedid disculpas por todas las mentiras y manipulaciones que habéis contado.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 12:16 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Buen post.
> 
> Ahora te lo completo yo con lo que costaría tumbar una shitcoin como IOTA:
> 
> -Envío de "cease & desist" por parte del departamento de justicia a la IOTA foundation por burofax $20. Coste energético irrisorio. FIN.



¿Cuantas veces has repetido esto? ¿Tiene algo que ver con Bitcoin? Mejor que te preocupes de los problemas que tienes en tu casa. Pero ya sabemos, mentir para vosotros se ha convertido en un deporte.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 12:17 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> jo jo jo.... este mensaje es lo más ridículo que he leído en este hilo. Ni puta idea de lo que habla, y viene a dar lecciones de moral. Menudo trol de mierda (¿cuanta pasta habrá perdido en su shitcoin?)
> 
> Metiéndose con un "supuesto" minero, que se habría gastado su dinero en un hardware que valen un pastón, además del gasto energético y la atención que requiere
> 
> ...



Muy bien, más mentiras ¿Cuantas llevas ya?

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Oct 2018)

No generalices, subnormal


----------



## p_pin (17 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Muy bien, más mentiras ¿Cuantas llevas ya?



¿Tan perjudicado estás por tus pérdidas en IOTA? demuestra cuánto vale tu palabra y dime una sola mentira de mi anterior mensaje (tu palabra no es una fuente confiable)


----------



## easyridergs (17 Oct 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No generalices, subnormal



Sobran los comentarios.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (17 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Sobran los comentarios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk



Precisamente los tuyos, pero dinos ¿Cuánto has perdido con IOTA?


----------



## bmbnct (17 Oct 2018)

Acabo de migrar todos los nodos que tengo a Bitcoin Core 017.
Los que tengaís nodo Bitcoin Core con txindex activado y venís de una versión anterior (0.16.3 por ejemplo), sabed que al rearrancar el nodo una vez actualizado, se produce una migración de la base de datos de txindex y se queda "Verifying blocks..." durante aproximadamente 2 horas (depende de la maquina donde este montado).
Se puede ver el progreso de la migración, mirando el archivo "debug.log" (esta en .bitcoin) con el comando "tail debug.log" en caso de que lo tengamos montado en linux.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Oct 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> ¿Tan perjudicado estás por tus pérdidas en IOTA? demuestra cuánto vale tu palabra y dime una sola mentira de mi anterior mensaje (tu palabra no es una fuente confiable)



Debido a que ha quedado demostrado por vosotros mismos que no os importa mentir e insultar para mantener el engaño que es Bitcoin, no voy a comentar más vuestras intervenciones, sean alusiones o no a mi persona. A partir de ahora me limitaré a seguir informando sobre la concentración de poder chino en Bitcoin, y como sobre todo los mineros, intentan sostener la farsa que representa Bitcoin para el mundo occidental.


----------



## p_pin (17 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Debido a que ha quedado demostrado por vosotros mismos que no os importa mentir e insultar para mantener el engaño que es Bitcoin, no voy a comentar más vuestras intervenciones, sean alusiones o no a mi persona. A partir de ahora me limitaré a seguir informando sobre la concentración de poder chino en Bitcoin, y como sobre todo los mineros, intentan sostener la farsa que representa Bitcoin para el mundo occidental.



Tonto! que eres muuu tonto


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 Oct 2018)

eToro presents: Not Investment Advice (Featuring Kristian Nairn) - YouTube


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Acabo de migrar todos los nodos que tengo a Bitcoin Core 017.
> Los que tengaís nodo Bitcoin Core con txindex activado y venís de una versión anterior (0.16.3 por ejemplo), sabed que al rearrancar el nodo una vez actualizado, se produce una migración de la base de datos de txindex y se queda "Verifying blocks..." durante aproximadamente 2 horas (depende de la maquina donde este montado).
> Se puede ver el progreso de la migración, mirando el archivo "debug.log" (esta en .bitcoin) con el comando "tail debug.log" en caso de que lo tengamos montado en linux.




Esas 2 horas que dices que tarda en migrar es en una rpi ?


----------



## bmbnct (17 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esas 2 horas que dices que tarda en migrar es en una rpi ?



No, la raspberry me tardo bastante más, 6 horas si no recuerdo mal.
Las dos horas son en un PC i7, 6GB de RAM y disco hdd.
Luego tengo otro nodo montado en un i7, con 16 GB de RAM y con disco SSD que ha tardado menos de 30 minutos:







El cuello de botella esta en los discos, el cambio que marca un disco SSD es brutal.


----------



## Academy90 (17 Oct 2018)

Alguien se ha planteado la opción de minar con una mini hidroelectrica en España?

Hoy me puse a hacer números y me salen estas cuentas:

Las mini hidros venden a unos 5 cent El Kwh.

Se firma un ppa de unos 0,06 cent El kwh por 120,000 KWh/BTC. Sale a unos 7200 euros el BTc.

También está la opción de rehabilitar una mini hidro abandonada de Asturias y Cantabria.

Sí el BTC vuelve a subir salen buenos números, alguien se lo ha mirado o tenéis información sobre viabilidad de minería? 

Saludos!


----------



## DEREC (17 Oct 2018)

...............


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Oct 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Alguien se ha planteado la opción de minar con una mini hidroelectrica en España?
> 
> Hoy me puse a hacer números y me salen estas cuentas:
> 
> ...




Parece un proyecto interesante, aunque por como lo cuentas parece que los numeros no salen...


----------



## bmbnct (17 Oct 2018)

Parece que a Bitmain le está costando levantar cabeza; las pruebas con los chips de 7nm muestran que no funcionan bien y los inversores empiezan a cuestionarse cosas.

"Breaking: our insider tells Bitmain 7nm chip is not working well!!! Very bad yield and TSMC limited capacity. Jihan shout in the meeting it was disaster to let Dr.Yang of Bitiwei leave! Also investors and @HKEXGroup ask why company put “launch 7 nm chip” when results not good ?"

Twitter


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> No, la raspberry me tardo bastante más, 6 horas si no recuerdo mal.
> Las dos horas son en un PC i7, 6GB de RAM y disco hdd.
> Luego tengo otro nodo montado en un i7, con 16 GB de RAM y con disco SSD que ha tardado menos de 30 minutos:
> 
> ...



Yo la tengo en SSD en uno de los nodos (i5 viejuno) y ha sido bastante rápido, si. En el otro ni lo he mirado, lo tenía por remoto.

Cuanto nodos tenéis?? Yo de momento llevo 3 y espero montar un cuarto en breve.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Oct 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Yo la tengo en SSD en uno de los nodos (i5 viejuno) y ha sido bastante rápido, si. En el otro ni lo he mirado, lo tenía por remoto.
> 
> Cuanto nodos tenéis?? Yo de momento llevo 3 y espero montar un cuarto en breve.



Tengo los tres que he indicado con Linux + Bitcoin Core 0.17 + LND en dos ubicaciones diferentes:

En una tengo:
- Un i7 con ventilación pasiva, 16 GB de RAM y SSD de 1 TB. (Si te interesa dime y te paso el modelo por privado).

- La raspberry que uso para pruebas con Tor.

En otro sitio:
- PC en formato servidor, i7, 6GB y hdd.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Oct 2018)

Una pregunta para Bitcoñeros expertos.
El precio en Bitfinex está en 5800 euros y en Coinbase y Kraken en 5600 más o menos. Saldría rentable hacer arbitraje? .No sé como está el rollo de Bitfinex con lo que ha pasado,se pueden hacer ventas,depósitos y envíos de Bitcoin con normalidad?


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Una pregunta para Bitcoñeros expertos.
> El precio en Bitfinex está en 5800 euros y en Coinbase y Kraken en 5600 más o menos. Saldría rentable hacer arbitraje? .No sé como está el rollo de Bitfinex con lo que ha pasado,se pueden hacer ventas,depósitos y envíos de Bitcoin con normalidad?



Creo que no se puede meter ni sacar FIAT en Bitfinex. La cuestión es que cuando se pueda supongo que bajará el precio allí. Se puede uno poner corto en bitfinex?? Ahí supongo que se podrá ganar pasta.


----------



## tastas (18 Oct 2018)

https://www.defensaexili.org/

Resulta curioso que Puigdemont no prefiera cobrar en colaus sino en bitcoins.
Aunque el forero medio seguro que está deseando aportar a la causa, no envíeis dinero. Yo mientras no vea a Puigdemont haciéndose una foto en r/bitcoin para verificar la dirección btc no me creería nada.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Oct 2018)

Norwegian Man Brutally Murdered Following In-Person Bitcoin Trade

Cuidado pues...


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (18 Oct 2018)

digo yo una cosa, en la proxima crisis bursatil, cuando el dinero cobarde se refugie en el oro y el dinero arriesgado en bitcoin y multiplique su valor x5 x10 x20... los troles q vais a hacer ¿seguireis posteando q el btc es cosa de chinos etc? os pegareis un tiro? q teneis pensado?


----------



## bmbnct (18 Oct 2018)

Esta vez toca ajuste a la baja.


----------



## tastas (18 Oct 2018)

'Yes, You' Need a Bitcoin Hardware Wallet: Ledger Reveals 1.3 Million Units Sold - Bitcoinist.com

Los vendedores de Hardware wallets al parecer se están poniendo las botas.


----------



## tastas (19 Oct 2018)

Coinffeine ha vuelto.
Coinffeine - Home

Y dicen que son capaces de hacer emparejamiento automático de órdenes de manera descentralizada, reduciendo el proceso de intercambio a unos minutos.
Me cuesta creerlo, sinceramente. Y en la web, aunque sí que el soft parece de código abierto, no dicen prácticamente nada de cómo lo consiguen.

Si alguien me pudiera decir si Advcash (el único medio de pago que utilizan) es irreversible, me quedarían bastantes cosas claras. Es raro que ese sea el único medio de pago que hayan decidido de inicio.


----------



## p_pin (19 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Una pregunta para Bitcoñeros expertos.
> El precio en Bitfinex está en 5800 euros y en Coinbase y Kraken en 5600 más o menos. Saldría rentable hacer arbitraje? .No sé como está el rollo de Bitfinex con lo que ha pasado,se pueden hacer ventas,depósitos y envíos de Bitcoin con normalidad?



Para hacer arbitraje necesitas que el exchange tenga "vía de salida" que materialice la ganancia, bien a fiat u otra criptomoneda rentable en el cambio. Lo de fiat está claro que bitfinex no tiene, lo de otro criptomoneda tendrías que ver con qué exchanges trabajas y que tengan alguna cripto comun, y ver si igual que el bitcoin está aproximadamente en un 3% más de cotización, el resto de coins también lo estarán? si alguna de ellas no lo está, (tiene misma cotización por ejemplo en kraken que bitfinex), entonces podrías hacerlo.

Ocurre que no sé si es realmente rentable por apenas un 3%, como mucho, por que con las comisiones se reduce el beneficio, y a parte el riesgo de hacer tantos movimientos, con los tiempos de espera y dependencia de los exchanges

Yo una vez traté de hacer un cambio de este tipo, y como el mundo de las criptos es (o era) tan volátil, en las horas que tardó el exchange en enviar las criptos, el mercado se movió y perdí la ganancia






Geldschrank dijo:


> Creo que no se puede meter ni sacar FIAT en Bitfinex. La cuestión es que cuando se pueda supongo que bajará el precio allí. Se puede uno poner corto en bitfinex?? Ahí supongo que se podrá ganar pasta.



Bitfinex creo que tiene cortos, en el llamado "margin trading". Pero no tiene por que ser rentable en la situación que comentas. 

Sí, si el mercado cae, podemos pensar que el precio caería más, pero si no ha caído hasta ahora, por qué debería hacerlo? Es decir, si pensamos que el precio se va a igualar por "abajo" es más rentable un corto en bitfinex... pero hay varias posibilidades, y la forma de ganar más en bitfinex, es que la caída de la cotización en bitfinex sea superior a la de otro exchange. No basta con que el mercado caiga, si no lo hace más en bitfinex, dará igual que el corto lo abras ahí o en otro lado


----------



## Geldschrank (19 Oct 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Sí, si el mercado cae, podemos pensar que el precio caería más, pero si no ha caído hasta ahora, por qué debería hacerlo? Es decir, si pensamos que el precio se va a igualar por "abajo" es más rentable un corto en bitfinex... pero hay varias posibilidades, y la forma de ganar más en bitfinex, es que la caída de la cotización en bitfinex sea superior a la de otro exchange. No basta con que el mercado caiga, si no lo hace más en bitfinex, dará igual que el corto lo abras ahí o en otro lado



Cierto, a ver qué pasa cuando abran la mano.

Saludos.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esta vez toca ajuste a la baja.



Es el gobierno chino que ya ha empezado a ponerle la pistola en la cabeza a los mineros chinos para que dejen de minar y hacerse con el control mundial.


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (19 Oct 2018)

esta noticia, sin entrar a fondo en ella no significa nada. por otra parte, ni que tener bitcoins fuera un delito. no tendria ningun problema en declarar, siempre q estubiera obligado ha hacerlo. pareceis giles.


----------



## Pablo Villa (23 Oct 2018)

BAKKT BEGINS: DECEMBER 12: Bakkt Will Begin Trading Bitcoin Daily Futures Contracts Dec. 12 

BAKKT BEGINS: DECEMBER 12: Bakkt Will Begin Trading Bitcoin Daily Futures Contracts Dec. 12 - Abacus Journal - Cryptocurrency News

"It all begins on December 12, 2018. And as the firm and exchange quickly spool up their partners will become more and more visible. For example, Bakkt has partnered with Starbucks to process payments via Bitcoin on the coffee company’s mobile app. You may be interested in this fact: Starbucks occupies the largest mobile app payments ecosystem in the United States. Bigger than Apple Pay, Google Pay, and Samsung Pay – with 23.4 million users...."


----------

You won’t need to look for an exchange anymore. It is in your Trezor Wallet.

You won


----------



## tastas (23 Oct 2018)

Cuántos días pueden faltar para que el guano bursátil y de deuda gubernamental se refleje en gloriosas subidas del btc?
El oro ya empieza a desperezarse.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (23 Oct 2018)

Elon Musk publica un tweet sobre comprar Bitcoin y Twitter bloquea su cuenta


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 Oct 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Cuántos días pueden faltar para que el guano bursátil y de deuda gubernamental se refleje en gloriosas subidas del btc?
> El oro ya empieza a desperezarse.
> 
> Taptap




Los mercados en épocas de crisis suelen buscar refugios en sitios que lo han sido siempre,,donde saben que van a meter la pasta todos los demáshasta que escampe,así hay menos riesgo,no más,en tiempo de crisis el mercado no gusta de arriesgar.El cryptoworld es un riego más,nos están vendiendo la quimera de que en un crash ,mucho fiat irá para acá,pero yo más bien pienso que irá para donde siempre...,oro y monedas refugio..,yenes,francos suizos...


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (24 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Los mercados en épocas de crisis suelen buscar refugios en sitios que lo han sido siempre,,donde saben que van a meter la pasta todos los demáshasta que escampe,así hay menos riesgo,no más,en tiempo de crisis el mercado no gusta de arriesgar.El cryptoworld es un riego más,nos están vendiendo la quimera de que en un crash ,mucho fiat irá para acá,pero yo más bien pienso que irá para donde siempre...,oro y monedas refugio..,yenes,francos suizos...



pues nada tu compra yenes, francos suizos, que yo compraré más bitcoins. luego me cuentas.


----------



## tastas (24 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Los mercados en épocas de crisis suelen buscar refugios en sitios que lo han sido siempre,,donde saben que van a meter la pasta todos los demáshasta que escampe,así hay menos riesgo,no más,en tiempo de crisis el mercado no gusta de arriesgar.El cryptoworld es un riego más,nos están vendiendo la quimera de que en un crash ,mucho fiat irá para acá,pero yo más bien pienso que irá para donde siempre...,oro y monedas refugio..,yenes,francos suizos...



Algunos ven que este crash está causado por la corrupción de la moneda estatal y ante la posibilidad de que nos llevemos algun susto en forma de megainflación e incluso desaparición de monedas como el euro, actúan en consecuencia pillando oro los más precavidos y btc los más arriesgados.

Taptap


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (24 Oct 2018)

SEC discute aplicaciones para ETF de bitcoin con 3 firmas de inversión

La Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de los Estados Unidos (SEC) sostuvo una reunión con cinco representantes de las empresas SolidX, CBOE y VanEck, para tratar aspectos relacionados con la solicitud pendiente de aprobación para el Fondo de Inversión Cotizado (ETF) basados en bitcoin. De acuerdo con un memorándum publicado en la página del organismo regulador, el encuentro se realizó el martes 9 de octubre.

La reunión, según el documento de 12 páginas, estuvo encabezada por el comisionado Elad Roisman y asistieron Dan Gallancy (SolidX), Dimitri Nemirovsky (SolidX), Laura Morrison (CBOE), Kyle Murray (CBOE) y Adam Phillips (VanEck).

El Fondo que se mantiene bajo escrutinio de la SEC es el denominado VanEck SolidX Bitcoin Trust, que cotizaría en el Chicago Board Options Exchange (Cboe). El informe, recoge la presentación efectuada por los ejecutivos a Roisman, en la que explicaron por qué el ETF que promueven debe ser autorizado para su comercialización. En ella explicaron cuáles son los “cambios significativos en el producto, la estructura del mercado” y las nuevas “circunstancias generales” desde el rechazo de su solicitud en marzo de 2017.

Sobre este aspecto puntualizaron que ahora existen multiples mercados de derivados regulados por la CFTC para bitcoins. Además, el fondo usará los precios de intercambio de bitcoin en OTC (over-the-counter o extrabursátil) y no estará disponible para minoristas,* pues el precio será de aproximadamente 200.000 dólares (se podrá negociar un paquete de 25 BTC).*

Los inversionistas señalaron, además, que “se han mitigado las preocupaciones en torno a la manipulación de precios” e hicieron especial hincapié en que “las reglas de CBOE están diseñadas para vigilar la posible manipulación del Fondo” y que promoverán la “protección al inversionista”.

Sobre esta solicitud en conjunto, introducida el pasado mes de junio, la SEC abrió un proceso de consulta pública con 18 preguntas para pulsar los puntos de vista de todas las personas que quisieran emitir una opinión.

25 btc...

el camino de adopcion sigue su curso inexorable: 1) pioneros > 2) oportunistas > 3) instituciones- profesionales > 4) plebe

estamos en la fase 2) y gestandose la 3)

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 12:50 ----------

el bitcoin sigue el camino del oro

primer el futuro basado en el oro: 1974, despues el primer ETF basado en oro: 2003

el 1974 el oro bajo de $750 a $500 onza

en 2003 el oro valia $400 onza, siete años mas tarde, $2000

pero yo voy a seguir los consejos de los trol-mongols y abrirme una cuenta a plazo fijo q me asegure un dinerillo, q el bitcoin es de frikis y fantasiosos q no tienen los pies en el suelo.


----------



## Academy90 (24 Oct 2018)

Buenas, en los últimos meses invertí en una shitcoin cuyo equipo ha engañado y manipulado al público.

Es una empresa Australiana. Alguien tiene alguna recomendación de qué hacer? Conocéis algun abogado que me pueda ayudar? He palmado bastante pasta..

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Oct 2018)




----------



## tastas (24 Oct 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Buenas, en los últimos meses invertí en una shitcoin cuyo equipo ha engañado y manipulado al público.
> 
> Es una empresa Australiana. Alguien tiene alguna recomendación de qué hacer? Conocéis algun abogado que me pueda ayudar? He palmado bastante pasta..
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



De antemano tenías que haber leído este hilo y no haber invertido ahí. Ahora te toca aprender en carne propia. No creo que haya nadie que te pueda ayudar aquí, el sistema judicial lo tiene jodido con estos temas.


----------



## Academy90 (25 Oct 2018)

tastas dijo:


> De antemano tenías que haber leído este hilo y no haber invertido ahí. Ahora te toca aprender en carne propia. No creo que haya nadie que te pueda ayudar aquí, el sistema judicial lo tiene jodido con estos temas.



Bueno, por preguntar nose pierde nada. La empresa ha sido muy deshonesta así que si alguien tiene algo de info sobre si es posible abordar por la vía judicial se agradece 

Obviamente que si pudiera volver atras no habría invertido en su proyecto pero a veces uno cae en el engaño..


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Oct 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Buenas, en los últimos meses invertí en una shitcoin cuyo equipo ha engañado y manipulado al público.
> 
> Es una empresa Australiana. Alguien tiene alguna recomendación de qué hacer? Conocéis algun abogado que me pueda ayudar? He palmado bastante pasta..
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



¿Llevas pos aquí desde el 2014 y no has aprendido que solo hay que meterse en BTC y olvidarse de las shitcoins?


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Oct 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Llevas pos aquí desde el 2014 y no has aprendido que solo hay que meterse en BTC y olvidarse de las shitcoins?




Tampoco seas tan duro con el. Ha picado en el engaño y ya esta. Creo que a estas alturas ya sabe que al margen de Bitcoin, practicamente todo lo demas es scam (y sin practicamente). Por lo menos que le sirva a los demás aunque por desgracia no va a ser el ultimo.


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Oct 2018)

Venganza_reloaded dijo:


> SEC discute aplicaciones para ETF de bitcoin con 3 firmas de inversión
> 
> La Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de los Estados Unidos (SEC) sostuvo una reunión con cinco representantes de las empresas SolidX, CBOE y VanEck, para tratar aspectos relacionados con la solicitud pendiente de aprobación para el Fondo de Inversión Cotizado (ETF) basados en bitcoin. De acuerdo con un memorándum publicado en la página del organismo regulador, el encuentro se realizó el martes 9 de octubre.
> 
> ...



La SEC es como una chica que rechaza a un pretendiente que no hace más que insistir e insistir. Un día a la chica le empieza a caer bien y le deja meterle mano. Como las palomas y los palomos.

Enhorabuena a los promotores de los ETFs, con esa insistencia, la SEC es vuestra. Es cuestión de tiempo.

Por cierto, entiendo que VanEck/SolidX es un ETF spot, qué hace negociándose en CBOE options market? Que yo sepa CBOE presenta otro ETF basado en sus propios futuros, no se habrá hecho un lío el periolisto?


----------



## Academy90 (25 Oct 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Llevas pos aquí desde el 2014 y no has aprendido que solo hay que meterse en BTC y olvidarse de las shitcoins?



Que ostias te pasa a ti nunca te han enganiado o que?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Oct 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> Que ostias te pasa a ti nunca te han enganiado o que?



El dinero es algo bastante delicado como para experimentar con él. Cuando uno hace una inversión ha de informarse a fondo sobre lo que va a comprar. Sí me han engañado, pero si no dices cuánta pasta has perdido no podemos valorar bien el asunto.


----------



## Academy90 (25 Oct 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El dinero es algo bastante delicado como para experimentar con él. Cuando uno hace una inversión ha de informarse a fondo sobre lo que va a comprar. Sí me han engañado, pero si no dices cuánta pasta has perdido no podemos valorar bien el asunto.



He palmado unos 40k USD, por eso quiero encontrar asistencia legal.Ha sido un engano porque la empresa no ha cumplido con su palabra, directamente han mentido sobre la criptomoneda, enganian en el grupo de Telegram, han esparcido noticias falsas, es un puto cachondeo.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Oct 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> He palmado unos 40k USD, por eso quiero encontrar asistencia legal.Ha sido un engano porque la empresa no ha cumplido con su palabra, directamente han mentido sobre la criptomoneda, enganian en el grupo de Telegram, han esparcido noticias falsas, es un puto cachondeo.




Pues supongo que lo tienes bastante jodido. Entiendo que la empresa de la que hablas esta fuera de España, con lo cual si tu vives en España lo tienes aun mas complicado. Demandar te supone muchos gastos que no se si por $40k te compensa, teniendo en cuenta que posiblemente ni demandando consigas recuperarlos.

Mi recomendacion es que busques un grupo de afectados. Si sois bastantes podreis aunar esfuerzos y compartir gastos con lo que os saldra mas economico.

De todas formas, la tematica de este hilo tampoco es para discutir estas cosas. Quizas haya algun otro mas adecuado.


----------



## Academy90 (25 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues supongo que lo tienes bastante jodido. Entiendo que la empresa de la que hablas esta fuera de España, con lo cual si tu vives en España lo tienes aun mas complicado. Demandar te supone muchos gastos que no se si por $40k te compensa, teniendo en cuenta que posiblemente ni demandando consigas recuperarlos.
> 
> Mi recomendacion es que busques un grupo de afectados. Si sois bastantes podreis aunar esfuerzos y compartir gastos con lo que os saldra mas economico.
> 
> De todas formas, la tematica de este hilo tampoco es para discutir estas cosas. Quizas haya algun otro mas adecuado.



Es verdad esta totalmente offtopic esto aqui, es que llevo unos dias jodido y lo he puesto en el unico hilo que sigo en el foro. De todas formas gracias por las sugerencias.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Oct 2018)

Hola amigos, por si alguien tiene dudas de que el bitcoin es chino, las universidades de Princeton y Florida también piensan lo mismo. ¿De verdad creéis que el dinero de empresas e instituciones europeas y americanas van a ir a Bitcoin? Cada vez está más claro que no. 

Could Centralized Mining in China be Bitcoin

Descrito como el "adversario más poderoso" de bitcoin, un nuevo documento de investigación conjunto de la Universidad de Princeton y la Universidad Internacional de Florida examina cómo el gobierno chino puede impactar directamente en la red descentralizada de bitcoin al dirigir las operaciones mineras que se encuentran en gran parte en el país.
“La minería de Bitcoin se ha vuelto fuertemente centralizada debido a los avances en hardware especializado que hace que el hardware básico se vuelva obsoleto. Como resultado, los mineros se han congregado en la minería Pools: consorcios de mineros que trabajan juntos y comparten ganancias. A partir de junio de 2018, más del 80% de la minería de Bitcoin se lleva a cabo en seis grupos mineros, y cinco de esos seis grupos son administrados por individuos u organizaciones ubicadas en China ".
La investigación encuentra que los individuos en China han constituido más de la mitad del poder total de hash de la red desde 2015. En la actualidad, alrededor del 74% del poder de hash de la red de bitcoin se origina en grupos mineros administrados por China. Aunque los participantes en el grupo de minería pueden ser globales, los gerentes están ubicados en China y, por lo tanto, ellos y sus grupos están sujetos al control chino.
"Debido a que los gerentes son responsables de asignar trabajos de minería y propagar bloques completados, controlan las entradas y salidas de sus mineros, lo que permite a las autoridades chinas el control indirecto sobre ese poder de hash".
La centralización de las operaciones mineras en China también ha llevado a un desequilibrio en la participación total de las redes del poder de hash "Los bloques encontrados en China ya están próximos a una parte mayoritaria del poder de hash, por lo que pueden alcanzar un consenso más rápidamente que los bloques encontrados en otros lugares".
“Con respecto a la centralización, el control centralizado de los nodos o las conexiones entre ellos pueden afectar la imparcialidad del protocolo. Por ejemplo, si un minero controla suficientes nodos, puede favorecer sus propios bloques para ganar las horquillas y ganar la recompensa del bloque. De manera similar, si alguien puede censurar la red, puede evitar que los bloques y las transacciones se propaguen. Por lo tanto, para garantizar la estabilidad y la equidad, Bitcoin requiere una red de baja latencia, descentralizada y no censurable ".
De la investigación se desprende claramente que las autoridades chinas no solo han aprovechado la minería centralizada, sino que también han tenido éxito en la manipulación del mercado de bitcoins. "Han implementado varias rondas de regulaciones restrictivas que han afectado a los mercados de Bitcoin globales y nacionales ... La vigilancia de Internet en China ha afectado el rendimiento de las transacciones".
Hay dos niveles de centralización en juego aquí. Por un lado está solo la centralización de la minería; y, por otro lado, está la centralización de las autoridades del gobierno chino. La única forma de combatir este lugar creciente de minería y manipulación centralizada es aumentar y apoyar las operaciones mineras fuera de China. Cuanto más descentralizada esté la red, más costosa será para una sola entidad manipularla. Por lo tanto, al hacer que las operaciones mineras sean más globales, disminuye considerablemente la capacidad del gobierno chino, o de cualquier otro gobierno, de ejercer una influencia significativa en la red de bitcoin.


El BITCOIN CHINO, PARA LOS CHINOS ¡¡¡¡¡¡

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (27 Oct 2018)

Ethereum ya tiene su sideshitchain de Bitcoin del todo a 100:

A New Token Is Coming To Ethereum

---------- Post added 27-oct-2018 at 09:21 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Realmente cuando se hacen este tipo de preguntas lo único que se responde es con un giipollesco optismismo ¿y cómo escalará bitcoin? "Pues porque sí", ¿y por qué las instituciones americanas van a ponerse en manos de China? "Pues porque sí" :-D... Y ya está, con dos cojonazos. Eso sí, esto no es una inversión de alto riesgo ehhh, que es SEGURO que en 10 años costará 1 millón de euros cada uno... ¿por qué? "Pues porque sí", faltaría más, es como una puta religión de fanáticos.



Claro que si, si hasta lo dice Carlos Matos 

Twitter

Bitconeeeeeect!!!

---------- Post added 27-oct-2018 at 09:23 ----------

Volumen de transacciones en LocalBitcoins por naciones


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ethereum ya tiene su sideshitchain de Bitcoin del todo a 100:
> 
> A New Token Is Coming To Ethereum
> 
> ...



¿Eso de la sidechain del Eth que cojones es? ¿Van a sacar tokens de ethereum tipo tether que respalden el valor de BTC? 

Ya sería la última broma que nos faltaba por ver...


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Oct 2018)

Veo una tendencia últimamente a utilizar bitcoin como sistema de reserva. Ya tenemos un nuevo caso de uso.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Oct 2018)

¿Compras y vendes criptomonedas? Hacienda te va a pedir que lo declares

Ahí lo dejo, pero sigo pensando que es mejor no declarar nada y no delatarse.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Oct 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Eso de la sidechain del Eth que cojones es? ¿Van a sacar tokens de ethereum tipo tether que respalden el valor de BTC?
> 
> Ya sería la última broma que nos faltaba por ver...



Sí, en ETH ya no saben que inventar para evitar usar bitcoin y que se use su cadena. Es un burdo intento de copia de Liquid u otra sidechain pero sin lo bueno de estas y totalmente trusted.
De todas forma tampoco me tomaría el proyecto muy en serio.


----------



## kikepm (27 Oct 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Compras y vendes criptomonedas? Hacienda te va a pedir que lo declares
> 
> Ahí lo dejo, pero sigo pensando que es mejor no declarar nada y no delatarse.



Voy corriendo a declarar la moneda libre, descentralizada e inconfiscable que apareció como consecuencia directa de la falta de libertad y la falsificación, aka expansión monetaria estatal, que empobrece a todos los ahorradores, para regocijo de las cigarras corruptas.


POR MIS COJONES. 

Antes me las tendrán que quitar de mis manos frías y muertas.

GUERRA AL ESTADO Y A LOS PUTOS FASCISTAS QUE LO CONTROLAN,


----------



## barborico (27 Oct 2018)

China’s Merchants are Legally Allowed to Accept Bitcoin and Crypto


----------



## easyridergs (27 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> China’s Merchants are Legally Allowed to Accept Bitcoin and Crypto



Absolutamente todo cuadra:

“La corte china confirma que Bitcoin está protegido por la ley.*El Tribunal de Arbitraje Internacional de Shenzhen dictaminó un caso relacionado con criptos.*Dentro del veredicto: la ley de la NC no prohíbe poseer y transferir bitcoins, que deben estar protegidos por la ley debido a su naturaleza de propiedad y valor económico ".

No hablamos de Noruega, no hablamos de Alemania, no hablamos de una pais occidental, hablamos de CHINA, el país amo y señor de Bitcoin.

En fin, otra noticia más que nos indica que Bitcoin es un instrumento financiero CHINO.

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Curiosity (27 Oct 2018)

Y si empiezan a comprar los chinos? Solo con eso ya suficiente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Oct 2018)

Chinos, chinos, veo chinos por todas partes. Bitcoin es chino y controlado por chinos y por eso Jihan Wu de Bitmain se hizo con el control de Bitcoin el 1 de agosto de 2017 mediante un golpe perfectamente planificado y orquestado... oh, wait... que no, que le dimos una patada en los cojones a él y a todos los imbéciles incapaces de comprender quién ostenta realmente el poder en Bitcoin.

Meanwhile in shitwolrd (IOTA):

Reddit - Iota - Why is the coordinator source code not public?

Ya no es que IOTA esté centralizado mediante el coordinador que controlan los de la IOTA foundation. Es que, además, el código del coordinador ni siquiera es público.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Oct 2018)

Curiosity dijo:


> Y si empiezan a comprar los chinos? Solo con eso ya suficiente.



Ni mucho menos, los chinos quieren a través de BTC aumentar todavía más el control sobre su población, y principalmente secuestrar la mayor cantidad posible de fondos occidentales. China está comprando el mundo, no se lo pongáis en bandeja dejando que controle vuestro dinero mediante Bitcoin.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Melloni (27 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Veo una tendencia últimamente a utilizar bitcoin como sistema de reserva. Ya tenemos un nuevo caso de uso.



Eso ya esta muy de moda, tambien se lo usa como plato fuerte al holdear en las carteras


----------



## bmbnct (27 Oct 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Chinos, chinos, veo chinos por todas partes. Bitcoin es chino y controlado por chinos y por eso Jihan Wu de Bitmain se hizo con el control de Bitcoin el 1 de agosto de 2017 mediante un golpe perfectamente planificado y orquestado... oh, wait... que no, que le dimos una patada en los cojones a él y a todos los imbéciles incapaces de comprender quién ostenta realmente el poder en Bitcoin.
> 
> Meanwhile in shitwolrd (IOTA):
> 
> ...



Algo que sin duda ayudaria al aumento de la descentralización de la minería en bitcoin seria que saliese adelante la propuesta de Matt Corallo para descargar de poder a la pool en favor del minero.

Este es el bip:

bips/bip-XXXX.mediawiki at betterhash · TheBlueMatt/bips · GitHub

En resumen, el protocolo BetterHash que propone Matt da a la persona que tiene el poder de computación (minero) la capacidad de gestionar su propio bloque. En el protocolo Stratum, el más extendido hasta ahora en pools, es el operador de la pool el que decide qué transacciones entran en el bloque; BetterHash da la oportunidad al minero de decidir que entra en el bloque en caso de ser el que solucione el POW.
BetterHash se compone de 2 protocolos Work y Pool, el primero es el que permite que el minero construya su propio bloque y el segundo es el que le conecta a la pool.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2018)

El protocolo BetterHash todavía provocaría una concentración mayor de la minería física en China, debido al monopolio manufacturero chino de hardware de minado y a los bajos costes de la energía en varias regiones chinas. Esto relegaría a la desaparición de los mineros que todavía quedan fuera de China ya que les sería imposible competir con las granjas de mineros chinas.

Asúmanlo, el modelo POW de Bitcoin está agotado. Hay que avanzar en dirección a un modelo en el que el propio usuario asegure la red.

Más adelante os explicaré la farsa de Bakkt y el dinero institucional en el Bitcoin Chino.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (28 Oct 2018)

Este artículo con opinión de varias firmas de inversión cifra en un 1% los inversores institucionales que alguna vez han invertido en criptos, y una estimación de no más del 2% de su capital.

Además dice, lo que alguna vez se comentó por aquí, que estamos aun en fase temprana, "en pañales", que hay incertidumbre, y no demasiada facilidad para invertir, por lo que los "instrumentos financieros" tipo futuros o etf, facilitarían la inversión, que ven una "eclosión" a dos o tres años vista


Así eligen los inversores institucionales cómo colocar su dinero en el bitcoin - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## tastas (28 Oct 2018)

Que me llamen ignorante si quieren:
A mi todavía me tienen que convencer de que pillar participaciones en un etf de btc es invertir en btc.

Not your keys, not your bitcoins.

Taptap


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ni mucho menos, los chinos quieren a través de BTC aumentar todavía más el control sobre su población, y principalmente secuestrar la mayor cantidad posible de fondos occidentales. China está comprando el mundo, no se lo pongáis en bandeja dejando que controle vuestro dinero mediante Bitcoin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



No te sofoques, que ya sea mediante bitcoins, tomandote un solisimbra en un bar paco o comprandote un samsung fabricado en Guangzhou, tu cash acabara en manos chinas.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2018)

Hola amigos, os voy a explicar desde mi punto de vista lo que va a suponer Bakkt para Bitcoin. Primero voy a explicar como pretende funcionar Bakkt para que cada uno pueda sacar sus propias conclusiones.

Bakkt va a vender contratos de futuros sobre Bitcoins, pero en este caso respaldos sobre Bitcoins físicos. Suena bien, pero el problema viene cuando empiezas a investigar y te das cuenta que el inversor nunca a va comprar ese Bitcoin físico, el inversor compra en realidad la exposición al movimiento de los precios de Bitcoin, no el Bitcoin en sí. Los BTC van a estar custodiados en una cuenta omnibus, es decir combinada, que siempre va a ser propiedad de Bakkt, y Bakkt va a otorgar una participación al inversionista sobre una parte de esa cuenta combinada. Esto se hace para que los inversionistas no tengan que lidiar con claves públicas, wallets ni historias del mundo cripto, será como un producto financiero más.

Por otro lado, todos los contratos son prefinanciados, lo que significa que Bakkt en realidad compra el Bitcoin primero y luego permite a los inversionistas comprar exposición. Como he explicado antes esos BTC estarán en la cuenta combinada. 

Y todo esto que va a suponer para BTC, pues desde mi punta de vista como mínimo:

1- Una nueva centralización basada en un tercer actor que va a controlar una enorme cartera de BTC y que van a ser tratados como un producto más de la banca de inversión.

2- El tratamiento de la criptomoneda con técnicas de banca de reserva fraccionaria que va en contra de la razón por la que supuestamente se creó Bitcoin.

3- Proceso de rehipotecación por el cual un prestamista recibe un activo como garantía para un préstamo, y luego promete esa garantía para cubrir su propia exposición a una parte separada, que luego promete esa misma garantía a otra parte, etc. 

4- Una posible explosión a corto del precio de BTC, aunque este punto está menos claro debido a que Bakkt puede proveerse de BTC en el mercado OTC, de manera que la provisión de BTC para su cartera omnibus no se vea reflejada en el precio de los exchanges.

No se como lo veréis vosotros, pero yo veo otro grave problema de centralización añadido al consabido problema de centralización de la minería china.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hola amigos, os voy a explicar desde mi punto de vista lo que va a suponer Bakkt para Bitcoin. Primero voy a explicar como pretende funcionar Bakkt para que cada uno pueda sacar sus propias conclusiones.
> 
> Bakkt va a vender contratos de futuros sobre Bitcoins, pero en este caso respaldos sobre Bitcoins físicos. Suena bien, pero el problema viene cuando empiezas a investigar y te das cuenta que el inversor nunca a va comprar ese Bitcoin físico, el inversor compra en realidad la exposición al movimiento de los precios de Bitcoin, no el Bitcoin en sí. Los BTC van a estar custodiados en una cuenta omnibus, es decir combinada, que siempre va a ser propiedad de Bakkt, y Bakkt va a otorgar una participación al inversionista sobre una parte de esa cuenta combinada. Esto se hace para que los inversionistas no tengan que lidiar con claves públicas, wallets ni historias del mundo cripto, será como un producto financiero más.
> 
> ...



En realidad hay poco que podamos hacer al respecto. Siempre que el ser humano ha conseguido inventar algo valioso, han surgido "listos" que se han ofrecido a "custodiarlo", "protegerlo", "gestionarlo", "invertirlo", "explotarlo", etc. Es ley de vida. Un tonto y su dinero andan poco tiempo juntos.

Quien, a estas alturas, no comprenda que "not your keys, not your bitcoins", tendrá bien merecido lo que le suceda.

De todos modos, yo tengo esperanza de que la gente pierda un poco de su subnormalidad cuando se acerque al mundillo de Bitcoin porque las cualidades que ofrece Bitcoin son muy claras y muy disruptivas, así que para los usuarios tiene que ser bastante sencillo diferenciar lo que es un Bitcoin respecto a cualquier otra cosa.

Incluso en el caso de los más ceporros, la forma de acertar es bastante simple: un bitcoin será aquello que la red Bitcoin diga que es un bitcoin. Más sencillo ya yo no sé cómo explicarlo.

Un bitcoin no es lo que te diga Morgan Stanley, o JP Morgan, o Mycellium, o Blockchain.info, o Bitmain. Un bitcoin es lo que el conjunto de la red Bitcoin determina periódicamente. No es tan difícil.


----------



## TequilaFandango (28 Oct 2018)

Gastad vuestros Bitcoins comprando cosas,por ejemplo ddesde Coinbase,que ahora te lo facilita.Ha salido hasta en la Sexta

TECNOXPLORA | Coinbase, la tarjeta que te permite pagar con bitcoin en cualquier tienda que acepte VISA

Creéis qque el precio va a subir? ,no coño!,bajará ppara que ésas eempresas puedan venderlo barato,con la promesa de que algún ddia valió lla hostia.Pero para hostia la que os vais a pegar los holders.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Oct 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Gastad vuestros Bitcoins comprando cosas,por ejemplo ddesde Coinbase,que ahora te lo facilita.Ha salido hasta en la Sexta
> 
> TECNOXPLORA | Coinbase, la tarjeta que te permite pagar con bitcoin en cualquier tienda que acepte VISA
> 
> Creéis qque el precio va a subir? ,no coño!,bajará ppara que ésas eempresas puedan venderlo barato,con la promesa de que algún ddia valió lla hostia.Pero para hostia la que os vais a pegar los holders.




"[Bitcoin] bajará para que esas empresas puedan venderlo barato"

O sea que según tú esas empresas comprarán bitcoin para luego venderlo barato. Vaya, que modelo de negocio más bueno el suyo, compran caro para luego vederlo más barato.

¿ Vosotros leeis lo que escribis o simplemente aporreais el teclado y que salga lo que salga ?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Oct 2018)

Lo que está claro es que con estas iniciativas tipo Bakkt y Coinbase se están cargando más la descentralización. Ahora resulta que tus BTC deberán estar en la wallet de Coinbase para poder comprar el pan ¿Estamos locos o que? Quién contribuya a esa mierda es que está gilipollas.

A bote pronto es una ataque a Lightning en toda regla. Lightning lo veo un churro, pero esto es mucho peor, otra vez el poder en manos de los mismos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (28 Oct 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Gastad vuestros Bitcoins comprando cosas,por ejemplo ddesde Coinbase,que ahora te lo facilita.Ha salido hasta en la Sexta
> 
> TECNOXPLORA | Coinbase, la tarjeta que te permite pagar con bitcoin en cualquier tienda que acepte VISA
> 
> Creéis qque el precio va a subir? ,no coño!,bajará ppara que ésas eempresas puedan venderlo barato,con la promesa de que algún ddia valió lla hostia.Pero para hostia la que os vais a pegar los holders.



Que baje o suba es una circunstancia secundaria ajena a la funcionalidad de BTC.

Valga 1$ o valga 100K$, BTC ha permitido por primera vez crear seres humanos un poco más libres, y eso, hoy en día es un acontecimiento escaso y extraordinario en el universo.

Alegrarse por el fracaso de BTC es como alegrarse por la extinción de la humanidad...pero la evolución dictará sus leyes, y veremos por dónde salimos.

Un saludo.


----------



## MIP (28 Oct 2018)

Lo he puesto en el hilo de Dash pero lo pongo aquí por si le interesa a alguien el tema de firmas Schnorr, secret sharing y demás familia.

BLS signatures: better than Schnorr

Secret Sharing and Threshold Signatures with BLS


----------



## TequilaFandango (29 Oct 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> "[Bitcoin] bajará para que esas empresas puedan venderlo barato"
> 
> O sea que según tú esas empresas comprarán bitcoin para luego venderlo barato. Vaya, que modelo de negocio más bueno el suyo, compran caro para luego vederlo más barato.
> 
> ¿ Vosotros leeis lo que escribis o simplemente aporreais el teclado y que salga lo que salga ?




Ésas eempresas no van a necesitar comprar Bitcoin para vendértelo. Ahí radica el problema.Y es más ggrave de lo que podáis imaginar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Ésas eempresas no van a necesitar comprar Bitcoin para vendértelo. Ahí radica el problema.Y es más ggrave de lo que podáis imaginar.



Un bitcoin es lo que la red determine que sea un bitcoin y esa empresa no puede crearlo de la nada. Not your keys, not your bitcoins.

Esa empresa puede decir a los cuatro vientos que posee X reservas de bitcoins... como puedes decirlo tú mismo. En realidad cualquiera puede decir misa. Pero, al final, lo único que importa es aquello que la red Bitcoin pueda corroborar.


----------



## Divad (29 Oct 2018)

Al final todas las mierdas pasarán por el aro, mientras no nos obliguen a ponernos el chip en la frente podremos vivir tranquilos en el nuevo juego...

Si el abuelo llega a saturarse cuando vuelvan a volcar la pasta... Saturarse en el sentido de volver a pegar sablazos por mover una tx mientras se espera horas y días ::

TODAS las mierdas van a pasar por la red ETH. Solo tenéis que ver los puentes tendidos del fiat, criptoparaisos (dash con tenx), plataformas (neo, qtum, eos,...) conectados a eth...

Vuelven los Beres a imponer un realidad transparente, centralizada y justa para todos :XX:






Se les llenará el bolsillo de dinero a los que se suban al barco ahora. Los que se queden mirando lo perderán todo, menos los bienes registrados que podrán vender o alquilar dentro de criptolandia para obtener chapas :XX: si depositas las chapas en X crypto te renta Y%, si te gusta los juegos, incluso jugar por el móvil o visualizar como juegan.. ganarás pasta, si llevas publicidad ganarás pasta, si haces el paripé ganarás pasta, si no haces nada también recibirás pasta :XX:

BIENVENIDOS A CRIPTOLANDIA! :XX:


----------



## tastas (29 Oct 2018)

Bitstamp acquired by NXMH, a Belgium-based investment company

Los peces grandes se comen a los pequeñines.
Alguno se atragantará.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (29 Oct 2018)

Otro proyecto para seguir de cerca:

Payla, una cartera bitcoin de código abierto, diseño amigable y con soporte lightning que permite enviar y recibir pagos de tus contactos.

Payla â€“ Bitcoin Wallet âš¡ï¸


----------



## bmbnct (29 Oct 2018)

Ya esta Jihan de nuevo poniendo a prueba los incentivos económicos de Bitcoin

Jihan no longer includes segwit transactions (last 4 days) : Bitcoin

¿que puede salir mal?


----------



## easyridergs (30 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Otro proyecto para seguir de cerca:
> 
> Payla, una cartera bitcoin de código abierto, diseño amigable y con soporte lightning que permite enviar y recibir pagos de tus contactos.
> 
> Payla â€“ Bitcoin Wallet âš¡ï¸



Vaya, que novedad, eso es más viejo que el cagar.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30-oct-2018 at 07:40 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Ya esta Jihan de nuevo poniendo a prueba los incentivos económicos de Bitcoin
> 
> Jihan no longer includes segwit transactions (last 4 days) : Bitcoin
> 
> ¿que puede salir mal?



De momento que te tarde días en hacer una transacción y que además te cueste a precio de oro. Vosotros id quitándole importancia a los chinos y ya os lo encontraréis.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (30 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya esta Jihan de nuevo poniendo a prueba los incentivos económicos de Bitcoin
> 
> Jihan no longer includes segwit transactions (last 4 days) : Bitcoin
> 
> ¿que puede salir mal?



Se puede ser más subnormal?
Normalmente decimos que las pools no es lo mismo que mineros, pero en el caso de Jihan tengo mis dudas.
Cómo si no se entiende que haya mineros que traguen no incluir las transacciones más rentables?

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Oct 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ]De momento que te tarde días en hacer una transacción y que además te cueste a precio de oro. Vosotros id quitándole importancia a los chinos y ya os lo encontraréis.



Ese escenario ya ha ocurrido en el pasado, cuando Jihan intentaba coaccionar a los usuarios para que aceptasen el vergonzoso acuerdo de Neva York del 2X.

¿Qué consiguió? Que los desarrolladores sacasen el SegWit y que los usuarios apoyasen masivamente su implantación mediante el UASF.


----------



## tastas (30 Oct 2018)

Creo que en realidad están promocionando el uso de segwit y LN. Las bajas tasas de minado reducían el incentivo de utilizar estos métodos más eficientes de usar btc.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (30 Oct 2018)

Desarrollan prototipo para mensajería instantánea por Lightning Network | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## bmbnct (30 Oct 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Al final todas las mierdas pasarán por el aro, mientras no nos obliguen a ponernos el chip en la frente podremos vivir tranquilos en el nuevo juego...
> 
> Si el abuelo llega a saturarse cuando vuelvan a volcar la pasta... Saturarse en el sentido de volver a pegar sablazos por mover una tx mientras se espera horas y días ::
> 
> ...



Pues si todas las mierdas van a pasar por ETH, van a ser mierdas pinchadas en un palo. 

Parece que en Julio de este año, hicieron algo que provocó un fork y ninguna (NINGUNA!!!) versión de Geth es capaz de validar toda la cadena.

Full Sync fails on block 3804607 with BAD BLOCK ERROR: invalid gas used · Issue #17261 · ethereum/go-ethereum · GitHub

Jameson Lopp lo ha intentado con un "maquinon" y le ha cascado en el mismo punto:

Twitter

Así que solo es posible validar la cadena de ETH en modo Fast Sync. 

Increíble que haya alguien que aún le de algo de crédito a ETH.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pues si todas las mierdas van a pasar por ETH, van a ser mierdas pinchadas en un palo.
> 
> Parece que en Julio de este año, hicieron algo que provocó un fork y ninguna (NINGUNA!!!) versión de Geth es capaz de validar toda la cadena.
> 
> ...



Curiosa noticia. ¿Hay alguien que, ahora mismo, esté rulando un "full node" de forkthereum? A ver si resulta que esa red ha dejado de ser "trustless"


----------



## bmbnct (30 Oct 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Curiosa noticia. ¿Hay alguien que, ahora mismo, esté rulando un "full node" de forkthereum? A ver si resulta que esa red ha dejado de ser "trustless"



ETH desde hace tiempo que para mi no es trustless, desde que tiene la mayoría de los nodos completos en Infura.

El que tuviese un nodo geth probablemente en el momento de ese bloque sería correcto, por lo que no hubo ningún problema y seguirán sincronizados. En la versión de julio metieron algo que hizo que ese bloque no cumpliera con el consenso, es decir todos los nodos geth de esa versión para adelante no pueden validar desde el principio.

Pero si un nodo geth sincronizado y actualizado a una versión afectada hiciera un reindex la cagaría.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Oct 2018)

¿Qué es infura?


----------



## bmbnct (30 Oct 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Qué es infura?



Infura gestiona la mayoría de los nodos de Ethereum poniendo en riesgo la descentralización | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## Divad (30 Oct 2018)

bitcoin es solo un experimento
[youtube]Uhu2R2YnuJ0[/youtube]

la comparativa en derroche energético no se tiene que hacer sobre lo viejo... sino con las diferentes cryptos y solo así se verá más claro que el futuro de bitcoin es que acabe valiendo 0 o como mucho será hacer la gracia ver en los mercadillos de segunda mano a Mojón y compañía intercambiando el genésis de bitcoin (HDD) ::

[youtube]ev_oizhrx0w[/youtube]
Le hace un guiño a EOS, pero podría seguir comparándolo con otras cryptos. Le he dejado un mensaje al bitcoñito 

Tan difícil es ver que el derroche energético que hacen los bancos y gobierno será suprimido por las cryptos? la extracción de metales y funcionamiento de empresas será reemplazada por energía sostenible... Por lo tanto el bitcoin no puede acabar siendo el listillo de la clase que se ponga a contaminar como un hdp y menos mal que las cryptos están al alcance de una minoría, sino veríamos la red saturada durante horas/días y pagando sablazos... ::

Van a matarlo lentamente, para que no duela tanto la ostia...


----------



## bmbnct (31 Oct 2018)

Hoy se cumplen 10 años desde que Satoshi anunció Bitcoin.


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (31 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hoy se cumplen 10 años desde que Satoshi anunció Bitcoin.



me maldigo a mi mismo por no haber comprado cuando valia poco mas de un dolar. si por aquel entonces hubiera leido los foros y hubiera visto la cantidad de infelices hablando mal de bitcoin lo hubiera comprado sin dudar.


----------



## tastas (31 Oct 2018)

Happy Birthday, Bitcoin! A Letter From Ross Ulbricht | Bitcoin Magazine

Ross Ulbricht se une a la celebración.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (31 Oct 2018)




----------



## Divad (31 Oct 2018)

Esos bitcoñitos forrados... ya no regalan birras a los burbujarras en el principal? ::

Están pobres? No tienen nada? ::


----------



## bmbnct (31 Oct 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Esos bitcoñitos forrados... ya no regalan birras a los burbujarras en el principal? ::
> 
> Están pobres? No tienen nada? ::



Venga va, no estoy forrado ni mucho menos pero estamos de celebracion; genera un pago en LND y te pago la birra.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Oct 2018)

¿Qué os parece el proyecto Grin?

GitHub - mimblewimble/grin: Minimal implementation of the MimbleWimble protocol.

Es una implementación del famoso protocolo Mimblewimble (transacciones confidenciales).

En su día se habló mucho de este protocolo pero parece que nadie le hace caso.
Yo creo que estas cosas son fundamentales, resolver los dos problemas principales que tiene ahora Bitcoin: escalabilidad (LN) y privacidad (¿Grin? ¿Bulletproof?).


----------



## bmbnct (31 Oct 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece el proyecto Grin?
> 
> GitHub - mimblewimble/grin: Minimal implementation of the MimbleWimble protocol.
> 
> ...



Grin es similar a Beam (https://www.beam.mw/); son implementaciones de Mimble Wimble, la intención es ver como implementar luego eso en Bitcoin si es posible.

No esta parado su desarrollo; en Beam hace poco entro Bryan Bishop, el desarrollador de Bitcoin Core: Bryan Bishop x BEAM Advisory Announcement

Lo que ocurre es que, sino me equivoco (lo leí hace tiempo), Mimblewimble no es sencillo aplicarlo en bitcoin por alguna incompatibilidad con script y no es posible probarlo con Litecoin; así que están testandolo en otras.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 22:16 ----------

Nuevo libro, esta vez de Jimmy Song, que tiene pinta de ser uno que hay que tener si o si junto con Mastering Bitcoin y Bitcoin Standard.

Para reservarlo: Programming Bitcoin: Learn How to Program Bitcoin from Scratch: Jimmy Song: 9781492031499: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Oct 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Venga va, no estoy forrado ni mucho menos pero estamos de celebracion; genera un pago en LND y te pago la birra.




Que triste la vida de estos tios. Se pasan la vida hablando mal de bitcoin y sin embargo no tienen problema en rebajarse pediendo limosnas en bitcoin.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Nov 2018)

Internet se inventó en 1969.

Si estamos en el Internet de 1980 con BTC, hay margen de maniobra.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Nov 2018)

Ayer se hizo el CoinJoin más largo de la historia bitcoin: 

https://www.smartbit.com.au/tx/940ee6db84456b34a419112f71394f81c236873fbc5262ae2398e29a1171475f

Se hizo con la cartera Wasabi. 

Esta inforgrafia muestra como realiza Wasabi el CoinJoin:







Wasabi Wallet - Reclaim your privacy


----------



## bmbnct (2 Nov 2018)

Nuevo ATH en el hashrate de bitcoin. 

Primera vez por encima de los 60 Exahash/s


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Nov 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nuevo ATH en el hashrate de bitcoin.
> 
> Primera vez por encima de los 60 Exahash/s




Hasta que finalice el ciclo y se ajuste la dificultad ese dato no es fiable. Acabamos de empezar un nuevo ciclo y la varianza influye mucho. Segun donde lo mires te da un valor u otro. En btc.com esta a 52.75 EH/s


----------



## Kukulkam (2 Nov 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Grin es similar a Beam (https://www.beam.mw/); son implementaciones de Mimble Wimble, la intención es ver como implementar luego eso en Bitcoin si es posible.
> 
> No esta parado su desarrollo; en Beam hace poco entro Bryan Bishop, el desarrollador de Bitcoin Core: Bryan Bishop x BEAM Advisory Announcement
> 
> ...



Esto que comentais ya lo ha desarrollado la plataforma NIX, mediante el ghostprotocol podreis privatizar vuestros BTC
NIX Platform | Commitment Key Packs (Zerocoin Deposits) - YouTube

Twitter


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Nov 2018)

creo que en días próximos vamos a ver un barrido de stop loss seguido de una subida maja. tiene pinta de que vamos a repetir patrones pasados.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Nov 2018)

Bitmain finalmente anuncia los nuevos mineros de 7nm; tras la noticia mucha especulación detrás ya que se produce días antes del fork de Bcash, no indica especificaciones ni precio:

Twitter


----------



## tastas (6 Nov 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitmain finalmente anuncia los nuevos mineros de 7nm; tras la noticia mucha especulación detrás ya que se produce días antes del fork de Bcash, *no indica especificaciones ni precio:*
> 
> Twitter



Que es como no anunciar nada más allá de crear hype. Selling secured.


----------



## p_pin (6 Nov 2018)

Que buen mensaje de respuesta sobre los mineros de Bitmain en tuita

_"The Bitmain Promise: We''ve already been mining with these for the past 6 months to ensure we ROI, so you don't have to"_


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Nov 2018)

Posiblemente ese sea uno de los motivos por el que los ultimos meses ha venido subiendo la dificultad ininterrumpidamente. Ahora que en los ultimos 2 ciclos vemos un estancamiento puede ser debido a que ya hayan terminado de desplegar sus propios mineros y sea el momento de ponerlos en venta.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Nov 2018)

El whitepaper de Satoshi Nakamoto explicado en forma de viñetas de cómic, mola:

Bitcoin White Paper Webcomic | CoinSpice


----------



## easyridergs (6 Nov 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitmain finalmente anuncia los nuevos mineros de 7nm; tras la noticia mucha especulación detrás ya que se produce días antes del fork de Bcash, no indica especificaciones ni precio:
> 
> Twitter



BTC más chino que nunca, todavía más monopolio chino. Jajajaja que es descentralizado dicen, me parto chavales.

BITCOIN = CHINA

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC....

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (6 Nov 2018)

Superwog Series - Ep 5 The Power Trip - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (6 Nov 2018)

Blockstream lanza su explorador de bloques. Según indican, sin scripts que analicen las consultas ni seguimientos. Soporte nativo para Segwit, bech32, Tor Onion...

Más información: Blockstream - Blockstream Block Explorer is Now Live
El explorador: Bitcoin Explorer


----------



## bmbnct (7 Nov 2018)

Es un poco offtopic pero no veo donde ponerlo sino:

Cómo emular un Trezor con la raspberry:

Trezor Emulator on Raspberry Pi · Pavol Rusnak


----------



## ertitoagus (7 Nov 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El whitepaper de Satoshi Nakamoto explicado en forma de viñetas de cómic, mola:
> 
> Bitcoin White Paper Webcomic | CoinSpice



semejante currele de comic y las donaciones las pide en bcash? ::::::::


----------



## tastas (7 Nov 2018)

ertitoagus dijo:


> semejante currele de comic y las donaciones las pide en bcash? ::::::::



Sabe que es más fácil que le den la moneda mala.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Nov 2018)

ertitoagus dijo:


> semejante currele de comic y las donaciones las pide en bcash? ::::::::



A parte de eso al final de todo hay un link al Reddit de btc que son los evangelistas de bcrash. En fin, hay que pasar de todo eso y quedarse con las viñetas que es lo interesante.


----------



## bmbnct (7 Nov 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ayer se hizo el CoinJoin más largo de la historia bitcoin:
> 
> https://www.smartbit.com.au/tx/940ee6db84456b34a419112f71394f81c236873fbc5262ae2398e29a1171475f
> 
> ...



Nuevo récord, un CoinJoin de 743 BTC!!

https://www.smartbit.com.au/tx/71de16fcab70ab252813914dc56e9a4a36cd9c0e8f1d6f2de6c78dee114dfa03

Sí no lo habéis probado, os animo a hacerlo; es sencillisimo, se transfieren un mínimo de 0.1 BTC a la cartera y en la pestaña 'coinjoin' se añaden para realizarlo.






Tarda un rato hasta que hay 49 usuarios y cuando está hecho te avisa coloreando el escudo en verde:


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (8 Nov 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC más chino que nunca, todavía más monopolio chino. Jajajaja que es descentralizado dicen, me parto chavales.
> 
> BITCOIN = CHINA
> 
> ...



que personaje mas penoso...


----------



## easyridergs (8 Nov 2018)

Para todos esos carcas Bitcoñeros anclados en el pasado, os dedico la siguiente instantánea de la presentación de uno de los jefazos de Fujitsu. Pero nada, el que quiera seguir anclado al BTC chino adelante.



DE NADA



Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2018)

IIIª Edición ¿Cómo invertir en Criptomonedas y qué es el Blockchain? - YouTube

Nos podemos echar unas risas, creo que no hace falta registro previo para verlo desde ya, en directo. El plato fuerte es Falciani presentando su bodrio centralizado que ha decidido llamar TABU.
El nivel de los teloneros también suele ser desternillante.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Nov 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Curioso que todos los de los hilos de shitcoins vengan al hilo de Bitcoin a promocionar su mierda de turno. En cambio al revés nunca pasa. A buen entendedor...


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2018)

Desde bit2me están hablando sobre ciberpunks, Hal Finney etc y que el dinero es lo que un grupo de personas dice que es dinero. Eso a un auditorio repleto de traders, en el que hace 5 minutos alguien decía estar atrapado en lo que para mí olía a lejos a estafa de minería en la nube.

Me gustaría ver la cara que se les pone cuando les digan NYKNYB.

"Bitcoin es lo importante, no Blockchain". Crack.

Pese a algunos errores técnicos porque quiere abarcar demasiado, va camino de ser la mejor conferencia sobre btc en castellano del año.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (8 Nov 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Curioso que todos los de los hilos de shitcoins vengan al hilo de Bitcoin a promocionar su mierda de turno. En cambio al revés nunca pasa. A buen entendedor...



Menudas tonterías hay que leer, si os pasáis la vida troleando en los hilos de las altcoins. Ya sabía que barborico y mojon estaban tarados, ahora también tú. Bueno, que se puede pedir a adoradores de l BTC chino, pues nada.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2018)

La charla sobre cómo proteger tus claves privadas también ha sido buena y fundamental para la audiencia a la que se dirige.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (8 Nov 2018)

tastas dijo:


> La charla sobre cómo proteger tus claves privadas también ha sido buena y fundamental para la audiencia a la que se dirige.
> 
> Taptap



Se esta grabando o se publicará en algún medio?


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Se esta grabando o se publicará en algún medio?



Es de rankia y creo haber puesto el link al directo, en Youtube.
En unos minutos Falciani.
De todas manera imagino que quedará colgado.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2018)

Ya he comentado mi atajo mental en criptomonedas: si no entiendo lo que me estás contando seguramente me estés contando una tontería.
Con la exposición de Falciani echaba mano de eso. Ya ha sido al final que ha comparado criptomonedas y Ponzi y me lo ha confirmado.
Se vaya a tomar por culo el chivato.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2018)

El horo es lo más mejor, y tal, y Pascual:


----------



## bmbnct (9 Nov 2018)

Ayer se cumplio un año desde que la comunidad Bitcoin le dio la patada a Segwit2X: 

[Bitcoin-segwit2x] Segwit2x Final Steps

---------- Post added 09-nov-2018 at 15:27 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El horo es lo más mejor, y tal, y Pascual:



Para pagos es mejor utilizar PayPal.

Oooops....


----------



## bmbnct (11 Nov 2018)

Giacomo Zucco sobre Bitcoin como protocolo. 

Giacomo Zucco, "Bitcoin is an open source protocol to be developed on" - The Cryptonomist


----------



## bmbnct (13 Nov 2018)

Supongo que es un intento de lavado de cara por la IPO que Bitmain tiene próximamente, pero la noticia es relevante:

Bitmain No Longer Under Influence of Jihan Wu, Says Lawyer - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## Pimlico (13 Nov 2018)

Llevo meses sin entrar en mi cuenta de bittrex. Hoy entro y veo que ahora se llama international bittrex y cuando voy a mi wallet esta vacio. A alguien mas le ha pasado?


----------



## bmbnct (13 Nov 2018)

La red Lightning Network sigue sumando capacidad y ha hecho un nuevo ATH, sobrepasando los 118 BTC.







Grafana

---------- Post added 13-nov-2018 at 21:52 ----------

Buen artículo de Pierre Rochard que trata de mostrar una guía con enlaces y referencias para comprender la parte más técnica de bitcoin.

Understanding the Technical Side of Bitcoin


----------



## louis.gara (13 Nov 2018)

Acabo de entrar a comprobarlo dado que tengo ahí una shitcoin y si es verdad que han modificado la web sin embargo mi wallet sigue igual que antes.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2018 at 22:09 ----------




Pimlico dijo:


> Llevo meses sin entrar en mi cuenta de bittrex. Hoy entro y veo que ahora se llama international bittrex y cuando voy a mi wallet esta vacio. A alguien mas le ha pasado?



Lo dicjo arriba, mírate el historial de retiradas.


----------



## Pimlico (13 Nov 2018)

Gracias.

No me aparece nada en el historial de retiradas...


----------



## tastas (14 Nov 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Llevo meses sin entrar en mi cuenta de bittrex. Hoy entro y veo que ahora se llama international bittrex y cuando voy a mi wallet esta vacio. A alguien mas le ha pasado?



Tranquilo, lo de entrar a un exchange y que ya no esté tu dinero o no te lo quieran dar por cualquier excusa (o ninguna) es un caso aislado.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2018)

Se ha marcado un hundimiento express de un 10% que a mi me gustaría saber porque siguen pasando estas cosas. :XX:


----------



## tastas (14 Nov 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se ha marcado un hundimiento express de un 10% que a mi me gustaría saber porque siguen pasando estas cosas. :XX:



A comprar.


----------



## Divad (14 Nov 2018)

El fin para el abuelo está cerca ::



Spoiler



TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC! TIC! TAC!



Spoiler



Gracias a naka





:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tastas (14 Nov 2018)

Twitter

Roger Ver quiere obligar a los mineros de bitcoinpuntocom minen la versión de bch que él quiere, incluso a los mineros de bitcoin.
Que te puedan hacer minar bch pensando que estás minando bitcoin, a qué se debe?


----------



## Aksturiax (14 Nov 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Roger Ver quiere obligar a los mineros de bitcoinpuntocom minen la versión de bch que él quiere, incluso a los mineros de bitcoin.
> Que te puedan hacer minar bch pensando que estás minando bitcoin, a qué se debe?



Mientras pague lo mismo o más que por minar BTC, y lo pague en BTC, a los mineros de la pool solo les afectará el ver que ellos solo venden potencia de cálculo y que lo que se hace con ella no lo controlan, se puede redirigir.

Está juntando hasrate para preparar un ataque del 51% al fork rival? Supongo que será en el inicio el momento más vulnerable y propicio.

Roger Ver: 51% from multiple pools and miners from around the world isn't an attack, it's the longest chain. : btc


----------



## bmbnct (15 Nov 2018)

Subidon a 138 bitcoins: Grafana

Un 20% en 24h horas.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Nov 2018)

La explicación más sensata que he leído a la caída de ayer de Bitcoin:

"There's no specific cause for the price fall today. Articles will point to bullshit reasons, most will claim it's because of the BCH dumpster fire but it's not. 

It's just bitcoin being bitcoin. Learn to enjoy it. Until adoption increases, it will continue to be highly volatile."

Twitter


----------



## tastas (15 Nov 2018)

Timetwister dijo:


> Jode más porque se siga viendo como algo volátil (y por lo tanto la gente se ría cuando les propones pagarles en BTC) que por lo que he perdido por culpa de la bajada.



Se sigue viendo como algo volátil porque lo es pero ya reirán de nuevo en un par de años cuando vean hacia dónde ha ido esa volatilidad.

Taptap


----------



## Divad (15 Nov 2018)

Tengo que reconocer que dejar escapar 300k€ por no vender unas mierdas es una putada... pero los bitcoñitos que llevan desde el nacimiento con sus decenas, cientos o incluso dicen que uno tiene miles de btcs no hayan vendido en máximos porque hold/hodl es más sano y que lo importante es la tecnología... pues la verdad, que no me lo quiero ni imaginar cada vez que se miran al espejo ::

50 btc en ath (20k) = $1.000.000
100 btc " = $2.000.000
500 btc " = $10.000.000
1000 btc " = $20.000.000

Tantos años esperando para hacerse rico y las cantidades anteriores les sabía a poco? :XX: vamos! no jodáis! habéis dejado escapar semejante burrada de pasta porque os mola la tecnología y por preferir estando horas en un foro???

El de la pizza seguirá llorando sangre desde principios de 2017 como mínimo :: Cuando dos pizzas costaban 10.000 bitcoins: hoy equivaldrían a 70 millones de euros Estos sí que le dieron importancia a la tecnología haciendo uso de ella, ahora preguntaos que habéis hecho vosotros por la tecnología? 8:

Podíais haber optado por quedar como los putos amos indicando que os largáis del mercado a usdt/euros en una exchange y el monumento que os habrían hecho todos los burbujarras afortunados de seguir la jugada (yo incluido) sería monumental... pero desgraciadamente no fue así... :XX:

Ahora os toca rezar para que los amos del juego no acaben sacrificando al abuelete bitcoin :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (15 Nov 2018)

"Recientemente se me ha concedido una patente sobre Sistema de almacenamiento de claves privadas encriptadas en tamaño micro sobre soporte físico Nueva generación de monedas Casascius! Yeah!

http://consultas2.oepm.es/InvenesWeb/detalle?referencia=P201500735

#BITCOIN
#HODL https://t.co/wGJrbS7HNB"

Twitter


----------



## bmbnct (17 Nov 2018)




----------



## tastas (17 Nov 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


>



Esta ya empieza a ser muy fuerte. Vale que es Ron Paul, al que le siguen muchos libertarios y que es Twitter, reino de bots.
Pero el porcentaje en 100.000 votos es apabullante y lo uno a una encuesta de ing donde salían otros datos de encuesta que daban miedo, y hace poco también vi otro estudio supuestamente serio en la misma dirección.

Taptap


----------



## p_pin (17 Nov 2018)

Creéis que puede haber alguna relación entre la última caída del precio y el follón que está habiendo con Bcrash?


----------



## Foreto (17 Nov 2018)

Ya me he enterado.


----------



## tastas (17 Nov 2018)

Foreto dijo:


> Por favor, alguien podría explicarme que es el BCH?
> 
> He entrado en mi cuenta, hacía un año que no lo hacía, y tengo lo mismo que antes pero ahora unos 700€ en BCH y no se ni lo que es ni por qué los tengo.
> 
> ...



Será un fork de Bitcoin, vete a la casa de cambio en la que estés y ahí quedará claro de cual moneda se trata. Por lo que he mirado puede tratarse de una tal B Hot o de B cash.
Mi consejo es que las cambies por btc o euros cuánto antes posible y retires el dinero que el exchange tiene en tu nombre.



Taptap


----------



## Foreto (17 Nov 2018)

Gracias por responder.

No he entrado en un año pero eso no quiere decir que no siguiera su cotización.

Se que llegó a eso (del BCH no tenía ni idea, no sabía ni que tenía), a toro pasado claro que hubiera vendido, pero mi idea era: "o me cambia la vida o sigo como estoy". Con 40.000€ mi vida seguiría igual (tendría que madrugar igual, seguir pagando hipoteca, etc) y sigo pensando lo mismo.

O millonaria o lonchafinista, no hay termino medio.

Lo máximo que puedo perder son 400€, que es lo que puse.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Nov 2018)

Brutal crecimiento de la red LN.







Parece que tenemos un nuevo actor en el juego "LNbig.com". Son varios nodos con canales al máximo de capacidad (0.16), conectados entre si y a otros.


----------



## easyridergs (19 Nov 2018)

¿Se acerca el ostia definitiva? Nadie lo sabe. Pero que se puede esperar de BTC, totalmente controlado por China y secuestrado por los futuros. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arctic (19 Nov 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ¿Se acerca el ostia definitiva? Nadie lo sabe. Pero que se puede esperar de BTC, totalmente controlado por China y secuestrado por los futuros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk




No soy capaz de entender como sigues escribiendo aquí. Palmas hasta la camisa en IOTA y no vas a recuperar ni de coña y sigues erre que erre. Te hace sentir mejor? Crees que alguien te hace caso? No tienes a nadie más a quién dar la murga? 

Tiene que ser duro ser un perdedor, no seas también un cansino.


----------



## tastas (19 Nov 2018)

Twitter

Esta también es una buena encuesta. Al parecer solo en España somos más de 15000.
Y todos acojonados de por dónde nos pueden salir.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Nov 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Esta también es una buena encuesta. Al parecer solo en España somos más de 15000.
> Y todos acojonados de por dónde nos pueden salir.
> ...




Hay que meter miedo...


----------



## easyridergs (19 Nov 2018)

Arctic dijo:


> No soy capaz de entender como sigues escribiendo aquí. Palmas hasta la camisa en IOTA y no vas a recuperar ni de coña y sigues erre que erre. Te hace sentir mejor? Crees que alguien te hace caso? No tienes a nadie más a quién dar la murga?
> 
> Tiene que ser duro ser un perdedor, no seas también un cansino.



Para tu desgracia no palmo ni un céntimo. Iota no depende de la cotización frente al dolar, los mineros de BTC sí. Que mala es la ignorancia.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Nov 2018)

Por lo que veo en Reddit, Faketoshi y los que le apoyan, están perdiendo hasta la camisa porque su shitcoin se está desplomando de cotización en los shitxchangers y Jihan Wu y Roger Ver están perdiendo un pastizal con cada minuto que pasa porque han derivado un montón de potencia de hashing desde Bitcoin a su devaluada shitcoin Bcrash para poder ganar su estúpida guerra con Faketoshi.

Es una pelea de retras en la que compiten para ver quién se arruina más tarde.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (19 Nov 2018)

> Continuando con el tema hay que saber en que punto especulativo está el precio, después de una caída acusada entre el 40 y el 50% el bitcoin ha hecho las llamadas trampas aclistas, que viene a ser una subida del precio bastante importente, pero que en realidad es una corrección de la misma caída anterior. Normalmente los que no tienen ni puta idea de especular entran en compra al final de esa subida. Entonces el precio cae hasta el quinto infierno, para el bitcoin en la cotización del exchange bitfinex podría ser una subida hasta 17000 aprox. para luego caer hasta 4000 aprox. después de eso a saber porque bitcoin fue la primera crypto si se pudo hacer una se podrá hacer otra 1000 veces mejor, ahí será cuando desaparezca.



Bueno un año después de comentar esto aparezco para reírme en la cara de todos esos que iban de listillos. En su día les recomendé la venta a tiempo pero su ignorancia sumada a su avaricia se lo impidió ver. Por ahora hemos tocado los 5k a nada de esos 4k, en estos momentos las probabilidades de un short squeeze o long squeeze son altísimas así que cuidadín aquellos que no sepan mucho de temas de bolsa y tradeen a corto plazo.

Saludos y aun espero esos owned que me harían a futuro sobre mis predicciones jeje


----------



## easyridergs (19 Nov 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por lo que veo en Reddit, Faketoshi y los que le apoyan, están perdiendo hasta la camisa porque su shitcoin se está desplomando de cotización en los shitxchangers y Jihan Wu y Roger Ver están perdiendo un pastizal con cada minuto que pasa porque han derivado un montón de potencia de hashing desde Bitcoin a su devaluada shitcoin Bcrash para poder ganar su estúpida guerra con Faketoshi.
> 
> Es una pelea de retras en la que compiten para ver quién se arruina más tarde.



No se si tu mismo entiendes lo que escribes. Yo de ti reflexionaría sobre tus mismas palabras. Que dos personajes como los que mencionas puedan provocar el efecto que provocan desde las mismas entrañas de BTC indica que a la larga BTC morirá. Será por uno de ellos, será por el gobierno Chino, o por alguien que todavía no conocemos, pero BTC está en manos de la mafia minera con sus pools y eso constituirá su muerte. Es la crónica de una muerte anunciada.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (19 Nov 2018)

https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/new-approach-thwarting-selfish-bitcoin-miners/

Sobre el minado egoísta.

Taptap


----------



## p_pin (19 Nov 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por lo que veo en Reddit, Faketoshi y los que le apoyan, están perdiendo hasta la camisa porque su shitcoin se está desplomando de cotización en los shitxchangers y Jihan Wu y Roger Ver están perdiendo un pastizal con cada minuto que pasa porque han derivado un montón de potencia de hashing desde Bitcoin a su devaluada shitcoin Bcrash para poder ganar su estúpida guerra con Faketoshi.
> 
> Es una pelea de retras en la que compiten para ver quién se arruina más tarde.



Buen resumen

En realidad y siguiendo la cotización de Bitfinex, ambas se están desplomando, a un nivel superior al resto de criptos:

Babc (jihan+ver): -20%
Bsv (fakesatoshi): -30%
La suma de ambas 231+83 = 314$

BTC a 5230$
314/5.230 = 0.06 BTC por Bcrash, la cotización más baja desde Octubre de 2017.... y con esa cotización están minando como cabrones... es decir perdiendo dinero con relación a BTC

Los que compraron, por que "con los fork puedes sacar el doble"... se han lucido

---------- Post added 19-nov-2018 at 18:07 ----------

Sobra las comisiones en BTC, una transferencia a un cold wallet valorada en 600 millones de dólares por unos 7 dólares en comisiones:







_



La otra* transacción* a la cual hicimos referencia anteriormente es la que fue marcada por Antoine Le Calvez de CoinMetrics.io, y es que esta fue más grande por lo cual generó mayor revuelo y fue más evidente, *ya que estamos hablando de $ 600 millones* que se registraron en el momento de su envío, y esto hace que sea la transacción no gastada, considerada la más grande en la actualidad.

Esta segunda transacción, fue realizada *en el bloque 550155* varias horas antes, comprendía 5981 bytes, pero *le costó al intercambio gigante un poco más de $ 7*.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Binance envió $ 600 millones en Bitcoin por solo $ 7


----------



## bmbnct (19 Nov 2018)

Los clientes de eToro siguen acumulando:

Twitter






---------- Post added 19-nov-2018 at 19:27 ----------

Correcciones históricas de Bitcoin desde el 2012.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Nov 2018)

Parece que vamos a perder los 5.000 jeje


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (19 Nov 2018)

Lo bueno que te la saques por algo que dijiste hace meses y los detractores dogmáticos sigan en las cuevas rezando a su dios inventado.


----------



## Divad (19 Nov 2018)

Brillante estrategia esa del hodl y su puta madre :: 







Y si al final sacrifican bitcoin por otras cryptos? 8:


----------



## Divad (19 Nov 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Señores yo de Bitcoin ni puta idea, pero lo de las transacciones pendientes que se esta montando no lo veo normal.
> 
> ¿A que puede ser debido? o no tiene mayor importancia.
> 
> Johoe's Bitcoin Mempool Size Statistics



Añade que está perdiendo potencia
Hash Rate - Blockchain

:XX::XX::XX:

Al final será: yo estuve aquí y vi a bitcoñitos forrarse con los bitcoins y por no moverlos a usdt o sacarlos se quedaron sin dinero 8: 

Eso sí, los hdd con la tecnología bitcoin no se los quitará nadie :XX:


----------



## sirpask (19 Nov 2018)

Desde Octubre las grandes manos se estan poniendo en liquidez de todo (Nasdaq, DJ, Ibex..). Y si lo hacen, ya sabemos lo que hacen luego.... Comprar barato una vez que las gacelas han mal vendido todo.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (20 Nov 2018)

Acabo de cargar


----------



## Capitán Rarito (20 Nov 2018)

¿es buen momento para comprar ahora entonces?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Nov 2018)

Todavía puede ir mas pabajo.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (20 Nov 2018)

¿comprar qué? la última subida como comenté hace un año se debía a la publicidad dada entre la mayoría de personas de a pie cuyo único fin era el especulativo. Cuando ves a gente que pregunta cosas como hasta dónde puede subir que he pedido un préstamo para apalancarlo y quitarme de trabajar (sobre los 19000) era el momento perfecto para vender como expliqué. 

Aquí la pregunta es en qué momento se vendió el marketing y empezó a inflarse de verdad,desde mi perspectiva, eso ocurrió más o menos en el entorno de los 2000 y 3000, a partir de ahí entró la masa, antes de esos niveles sobre los 1000 y 2000 entró el smart money que luego le dio la publicidad para inflarse. Los que ganaron con esto ya salieron como es lógico, ahora se quedan atrapados los 4 gatos que querían quitarse de trabajar. ¿subirá alguna vez? eso dependerá si quieren darle bombo de nuevo, pero después de la primera oleada la segunda será más débil por lo que ni merecerá la pena.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2018)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A ver Sota de Espadas ¿no iban a salvarte los traders? )



Mira el volumen. La gente está comprando a mansalva, pero obviamente no todos compran a la vez, los traders están esperando a que toque fondo de verdad y recargar. Nadie coge un cuchillo que se cae.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Nov 2018)

Desarrolladores de Lightning Network estudian 30 mejoras para la red | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Nov 2018)

Por cada bitcoin que se vende hay un bitcoin que se compra.

Uno de los dos no está equivocado. ¿ Quien de los dos será ? Yo lo tengo bastante claro XDD


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2018)

Ojalá baje a 1.000 $ y lo digo en serio, porque ahí me animaría a volver a comprar.


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (20 Nov 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Mira el volumen. La gente está comprando a mansalva, pero obviamente no todos compran a la vez, los traders están esperando a que toque fondo de verdad y recargar. Nadie coge un cuchillo que se cae.



Que bocanada ha soltado jajaja, efectivamente por cada contrato hay una compra y una venta, lo que difiere es el precio al que se está dispuesto a coger dicha compra. Cuando hay más presión vendedora que compradora el precio se desplaza hacia abajo para encontrar esos compradores, y de ahí el movimiento bajista.

El que te ha dicho que están comprando a mansalva te está estafando. 

Y lo dicho el 22 de diciembre de 2017 dije que antes de 2018 tocaríamos los 4000 y ahí está, me saco el nardo ante esos que se rieron jajajaja


----------



## p_pin (21 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Creéis que puede haber alguna relación entre la última caída del precio y el follón que está habiendo con Bcrash?



Recupero esta pregunta de hace unos días. La caída se ha visto más pronunciada

Es una paja mental, aviso 

La que más cae es BCrash.... yo veo cierta relación... recordemos semanas atrás los informes de Bitmain, de bajada de rentabilidad, de que tenían una millonada en BCrash, que no podían vender por la excasa liquidez de la altcoin, de sus bajadas en la posesión de BTC (que liquidaban para sostener bcrash).... quizá con el fork pretendían captar pasta, y lo que ha resultado es en una pelea de dos bandos, con mucho poder, minado y pasta, ¿es posible que uno de ellos haya decidido "liquidar" posiciones y salir del mundillo? con eso de "para lo que me queda en el convento...."


----------



## Geldschrank (21 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Recupero esta pregunta de hace unos días. La caída se ha visto más pronunciada
> 
> Es una paja mental, aviso
> 
> La que más cae es BCrash.... yo veo cierta relación... recordemos semanas atrás los informes de Bitmain, de bajada de rentabilidad, de que tenían una millonada en BCrash, que no podían vender por la excasa liquidez de la altcoin, de sus bajadas en la posesión de BTC (que liquidaban para sostener bcrash).... quizá con el fork pretendían captar pasta, y lo que ha resultado es en una pelea de dos bandos, con mucho poder, minado y pasta, ¿es posible que uno de ellos haya decidido "liquidar" posiciones y salir del mundillo? con eso de "para lo que me queda en el convento...."



En el subforo de especulación de bitcointalk se habla de eso precisamente, que ha sido el Ver y el Wright los que están echando un pulso y se han puesto cortos en bitcoin para tratar de ganar la pasta que están perdiendo con bitcoin crash.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Nov 2018)

Gran hilo en Twitter de gente echando la toalla:

Twitter


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Nov 2018)

VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes dijo:


> Que bocanada ha soltado jajaja, efectivamente por cada contrato hay una compra y una venta, lo que difiere es el precio al que se está dispuesto a coger dicha compra. Cuando hay más presión vendedora que compradora el precio se desplaza hacia abajo para encontrar esos compradores, y de ahí el movimiento bajista.
> 
> El que te ha dicho que están comprando a mansalva te está estafando.
> 
> Y lo dicho el 22 de diciembre de 2017 dije que antes de 2018 tocaríamos los 4000 y ahí está, me saco el nardo ante esos que se rieron jajajaja





A ti lo de mirar billeteras de BTC ahora mismo acumulando más y más como que no se te da bien no?


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2018)

Geldschrank dijo:


> En el subforo de especulación de bitcointalk se habla de eso precisamente, que ha sido el Ver y el Wright los que están echando un pulso y se han puesto cortos en bitcoin para tratar de ganar la pasta que están perdiendo con bitcoin crash.



Si así fuera el único modo de compensar las perdidas totales y terminar con beneficio, sería estar en el movimiento correcto pero de manera apalancada,

Para tirar el precio actuando sobre el mercado real, y no sobre el "sensacionalista de las noticias fake y similares", hace falta vender BTC en este caso, cuanto más vendas más baja el precio es evidente, pero hay que apalancarse corto para recuperar la perdida que genera la venta masiva de un activo que posees.

¿Dónde se ha apalancado y de que modo con la liquidez necesaria para cubrir en una semana una perdida del 40% con un volumen de millones de $?

Y si ha logrado eso, ahora viene el siguiente movimiento, ¿va a comprar BCHABC (o como se escriba), y no volverá a recomprar los BTC soltados en mercado con el cash obtenido?

La otra opción, que es la más probable, es que lo que ha ido soltando a mercado para tirar el precio, lo ha ido recomprando a la baja según lo soltaba, y para esto, ha de contar con el beneplácito y ayuda de al menos 3 exchangers de los más grandes...si posee esa ayuda, sí, logrará seguir con el mismo número de BTC, y habrá ganado al ponerse corto en toda la bajada...es la jugada perfecta.

Pero ojo, para que salga la jugada has de contar que no aparezcan terceros actores que te quiten tus ventas a mercado, por que si aparecen, te habrás quedado sin los BTC y si los quieres recuperar, es posible que lo que has ganado en la bajada al abrir los puts, no te llegue para recomprar lo soltado, y acabarás con menos activos que al principio.

Un saludo


----------



## Registrador (21 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Creéis que puede haber alguna relación entre la última caída del precio y el follón que está habiendo con Bcrash?



Yo creo que la caida de la ultima semana ha estado provocada por el follon en el Bcash: me da que tanto Ver, Fakesatoshi como el Chino han estado vendiendo Bitcoins para poder financiar su estupida guerra por los escombros de Bcash. A mi me parece una noticia cojonuda para el Bitcoin cuanto menos peso tengan estos 3 (cuantos menos bitcoins) mejor para todos.


----------



## Divad (22 Nov 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Os veo sacando espuma por la boca :XX::: no os ha sentado bien que saliera en primera página desmotando el timo que tenéis montado para las gacelas inocentes que se puedan pasear por aquí... eh! :XX:
> 
> Ya sería divertido que algún lector se animase a preguntaros:
> 
> ...



Ya solo queda llegar a los $3000 :: pero antes rebotará para reventar cortos y cuando entren los largos se los follarán bajando hasta los $3000 :XX:

Un especulador te ayudará siempre a ganar dinero... los fans de la tecnología les importa una mierda tu dinero, solo saben decir compra, compra, compra ya esté subiendo o bajando :XX:::


----------



## ciberobrero (22 Nov 2018)

Sabéis qué es esto del ataque del Segwit que dice el psicópata este de Faketoshi?

Twitter

Lo he escuchado también de fuentes independientes




bmbnct dijo:


> Gran hilo en Twitter de gente echando la toalla:
> 
> Twitter



Bitcoin ha hecho suelo.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Nov 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Sabéis qué es esto del ataque del Segwit que dice el psicópata este de Faketoshi?
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




Un simple intento de FUD para pumpear su shitcoin.


----------



## tastas (23 Nov 2018)

Por favor, si a alguien le quedan bitcoins para vender, que se conecte a Bisq.
Bisq Markets
3% a su favor. Eso es un campo de hodlers.

Roger, aún te quedan Bitcoins de esos de los de blockstream? A Tixel no lo himboco que seguro que ya se deshizo a tiempo.


----------



## p_pin (23 Nov 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Sabéis qué es esto del ataque del Segwit que dice el psicópata este de Faketoshi?
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Lo he escuchado también de fuentes independientes



Sin duda ese tipo es peligroso

-Suelta la declaración
-Le preguntan ¿de qué está hablando sr?
Y replica "que no somos los suficientemente inteligentes para darnos cuenta"

También dice "cuando nosotros matemos Babc"... juas debe de estar rabiendo por su shitcoin


----------



## tastas (23 Nov 2018)

De Faketoshi, si me dijeran que no sabe montar una wallet y que no ha tenido Bitcoin ni nada parecido en su vida, me lo creo.
Menudo personaje, no entiendo por qué hay gente que le sigue riendo las gracias.


----------



## Speculo (23 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Sin duda ese tipo es peligroso
> 
> -Suelta la declaración
> -Le preguntan ¿de qué está hablando sr?
> ...



Tampoco es tan diferente de las respuestas que leo habitualmente en este mismo foro cuando alguien lleva la contraria a un "creyente" de bitcoin.
Que aquí sólo los que han adoptado bitcoin saben perfectamente de lo que hablan.


----------



## rujtt (23 Nov 2018)

Otras gentes de otros lugares que preguntan que ¿sabeis alguna manera segura de conseguir los btc diamond del fork?


----------



## tastas (23 Nov 2018)

Bitcoin Close to Overtaking MasterCard in Daily Transfers

Que se va a empezar a mover más valor diario vía btc que vía MasterCard...

Taptap


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Bitcoin Close to Overtaking MasterCard in Daily Transfers
> 
> Que se va a empezar a mover más valor diario vía btc que vía MasterCard...
> 
> Taptap



Pero es una estafa piramidal, ¿queda claro?

Yo creo que puede aun bajar algo más su cotización, de hecho es cierto que lo de 2017-2018 tiene muchas semejanzas con lo de 2013-2014. En un x10 de escala aprox, pero es más o menos lo mismo. Burbujote, estabilización y pequeña pérdida que lo hace estar por debajo del valor pre-burbuja. 

Yo solo temo por el miembro viril de McAfee. Se le agota el tiempo y lo del millón tiene muy mala pinta :XX:.


----------



## tastas (23 Nov 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo solo temo por el miembro viril de McAfee. Se le agota el tiempo y lo del millón tiene muy mala pinta :XX:.



Otro como Faketoshi que ha quemado su reputación. Ha dicho demasiadas gilipolleces para tomarle en serio. Ni puto caso.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (23 Nov 2018)

Overstock surges 26% after CEO says it will sell retail business and go all in on crypto business by February

Overstock venderá su parte retail y se queda con el blockchain.
No me atrevo a decir que hayan hecho mal viendo que el regalo está hiper competido. El movimiento es valiente y el tiempo dirá si es una locura.

Taptap

---------- Post added 23-nov-2018 at 22:44 ----------

Overstock surges 26% after CEO says it will sell retail business and go all in on crypto business by February

Overstock venderá su parte retail y se queda con el blockchain.
No me atrevo a decir que hayan hecho mal viendo que el regalo está hiper competido. El movimiento es valiente y el tiempo dirá si es una locura.

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (24 Nov 2018)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo solo temo por el miembro viril de McAfee. Se le agota el tiempo y lo del millón tiene muy mala pinta :XX:.



Es muy sencillo, sólo tiene que comprar un bitcoin por un millón de dólares y arreglao. Lo de cortársela tiene peor arreglo.


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> No hay nada como una buena noticia una mañana de sábado. Mis Ravencoin a cerca de 0,015$ no pueden estar más dichosas.
> 
> En serio, que los capullos que "crearon" la mayor "inversión" que mantengo en esto, se dediquen a tomar decisiones absurdas centradas en la blockchain, aun perdiendo dinero en su nicho tradicional, me congratula enormemente.
> 
> En el peor de los casos, somos un grupo de gilipollas muy motivados.



Pues sí, no sabía lo de overstock y Ravencoin. Después de leer esto CEO de Overstock pone 'millones de dólares' en monedas desconocidas, en comparación con Bitcoin me parece que es otra compañía más que no sabe muy bien lo que hace.
Lo de que se merecen crédito por ser de los primeros en aceptar btc también me parece de risa. No hacían un acto humanitario sino que sabían que accedían a clientes únicos.

Taptap


----------



## VendoBitcoins&Tulipanes (24 Nov 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> A ti lo de mirar billeteras de BTC ahora mismo acumulando más y más como que no se te da bien no?



Mirar billeteras inútiles no se me da bien, pero al mirar el precio y predecir con meses de antelación que va a hacer(cosa que se puede constatar aquí mismo) se me da de puta madre así que si una persona como tú no es capaz de comprender lo que es contrato de compra venta qué coño importa que te explique todo lo demás.

Cómete esa bajada y tus billeteras que no serán las últimas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Nov 2018)

Esto cae a 50 euros en poco tiempo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Nov 2018)

Es curioso que mucha gente entra a reírse de las bajadas, a llamarnos pardillos, que si es un timo pìramidal y toda la retórica habitual, pero al mismo tiempo dicen "bueno si bajah igual me comproh unoh cuantoh bitcoñitos de esos". ¿Se puede ser más hipócrita? En realidad son nocoiners que llegaron tarde y quieren que baje para comprar cuantos más BTC posibles y pegar el pelotazo.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (24 Nov 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Es curioso que mucha gente entra a reírse de las bajadas, a llamarnos pardillos, que si es un timo pìramidal y toda la retórica habitual, pero al mismo tiempo dicen "bueno si bajah igual me comproh unoh cuantoh bitcoñitos de esos". ¿Se puede ser más hipócrita? En realidad son nocoiners que llegaron tarde y quieren que baje para comprar cuantos más BTC posibles y pegar el pelotazo.



Tambien no falla que siempre son cuentas creadas no hace mucho, por que cuando vuelve el precio a maximos historicos siempre abandonan las cuentas. Cuando el precio vuelve a caer (en un suelo mas alto que el anterior) vuelven a crearse otra cuenta y asi infinitamente. Calculo que para cuando lleguemos a las 6 cifras empezaran los primeros suicidios por arrepentimiento :XX:


----------



## Vilux (24 Nov 2018)

Perdidos los 4000, las seis cifras están a la vuelta de las esqiuna.


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2018)

Se perderá el nivel del oro. Ya nos vaticinaron que era una barrera infranqueable.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Nov 2018)

Llegan los tiempos interesantes porque este es el precio límite de rentabilidad del S9, así que todo el año y medio que llevan Jihan y otros mineros tocando los cojones, bloqueando iniciativas legítimas, intentando pumpear scamcoins y pugnando con otros estafadores por declarar su propia scamcoin como "hegemónica", ha conducido hasta aquí.

A partir de ahora, todos los actores pierden, incluidos los mineros que eran los que todavía no incurrían en pérdidas directas.

Pero, como casi todo en el diseño de Bitcoin, hay un contrapeso. Ahora empieza a resultar bastante más rentable el adquirir los bitcoins mediante compra que mediante minado.

Cuanto más tiempo pase el precio sumergido por debajo del coste de minado, más castigo se le estará transmitiendo (merecidamente) al sector de la minería y más se les conmina a que adquieran bitcoins en lugar de minarlos si realmente quieren seguir apoyando el sistema.


----------



## Vilux (24 Nov 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> todo el año y medio que llevan Jihan y otros mineros tocando los cojones, bloqueando iniciativas legítimas, intentando pumpear scamcoins y pugnando con otros estafadores por declarar su propia scamcoin como "hegemónica", ha conducido hasta aquí.



Jajaja! y este el mismo que se llena el bocón a diairio con la palabra "descentralización". :XX:



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> más se les conmina a que adquieran bitcoins en lugar de minarlos si realmente quieren seguir apoyando el sistema.



Lo que quieren es lo mimsmo que querían, ganar pasta, idiota, no quemarla. Comprar, dice el bobalicón... :XX:


----------



## rujtt (24 Nov 2018)

Otras gentes de otros lugares que preguntan que ¿sabeis alguna manera segura de conseguir los btc diamond del fork?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Nov 2018)

Putin, pasas a ignorado.


----------



## eugenio (25 Nov 2018)

vaya ostiazo,
al final se cumple como quien no quiere la cosa las palabras de faketoshi en su twitter:

To all BTC miners... If you switch to mine BCH, we may need to fund this with BTC, if we do, we sell for USD and, well... we think BTC market has no room... it tanks. Think about it. We will sell A Lot! Consider that.... And, have a nice day (BTC to 1000 does not phase me)

Cuantos btc tiene???


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2018)

eugenio dijo:


> vaya ostiazo,
> al final se cumple como quien no quiere la cosa las palabras de faketoshi en su twitter:
> 
> To all BTC miners... If you switch to mine BCH, we may need to fund this with BTC, if we do, we sell for USD and, well... we think BTC market has no room... it tanks. Think about it. We will sell A Lot! Consider that.... And, have a nice day (BTC to 1000 does not phase me)
> ...



Los que tenga, da igual. Su cabezonería y subnormalidad están haciendole perderlos a mayor velocidad que a cualquiera del mundillo. Está quemándolos más rápido incluso que Jihan, que ya es decir.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Nov 2018)

Esta noche algunos no duermen !!!!!

Estaremos viviendo el fin de las criptomonedas ???


Almenos de estas.....


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2018)

eugenio dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da igual los que tenga, se Le terminarán acabando. Es como tratar de frenar la subida de la marea. Al ser una manipulación forzada es cuestión de tiempo que el mercado Le absorva. 

Él no es el mercado, es un participe más y por lo tanto sus reglas y sobre lo que se sustentan no son las reglas del mercado. 

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2018)

Viva el hold/hodl y al hdp que lo inicio ::


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Nov 2018)

*3.878,0 -641,8 -14,20%*


----------



## easyridergs (25 Nov 2018)

Ostia Mojón lo tuyo es de manual, menudo retraso mental tienes. No te das cuenta que haces el ridículo una y otra vez. De verdad, búscate una vida. Igual te adoptan en un circo, de bufonete lo harías muy bien.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tolomeo (25 Nov 2018)

Siempre lo mismo, todos los troles subnormales vertiendo sus deposiciones en cuanto baja. Cuando vuelva a 20 mil a ver si os pasáis por aquí 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ako (25 Nov 2018)

La Fe en el PRECIO del bitcoin recuerda mucho al precio del metro cuadrado de algunos zulos, tal vez algun forero antiguo lo recuerde, las nuevas ordas forodecaentes confunden valor y precio.
No se habla de que el bitcoin sea un mal invento si no que esta BURBUJEADO!!!..si compraste a 20 usd enhorabuena pero el que compro a mas de 100usd y no vendió mala suerte...el que compro a 10.000 pensado llegar a 100.000 porque lo escucho de un tipo y se lo creyo eres un fucking CRYPTOPEPITO..asumelo.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Nov 2018)

Como siga así la cosa al final podréis minar hasta con un spectrum de cassette. Menudos borregos.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (25 Nov 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Siempre lo mismo, todos los troles subnormales vertiendo sus deposiciones en cuanto baja.* Cuando vuelva a 20 mil a ver si os pasáis por aquí *



Volver a 20000? Muy optimista te veo........de momento lo veo mas bien en 300$ en medio año al ritmo que va.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Nov 2018)

ako dijo:


> La Fe en el PRECIO del bitcoin recuerda mucho al precio del metro cuadrado de algunos zulos, tal vez algun forero antiguo lo recuerde



Menudo fail te has marcado con ese ejemplo. No debes de estar muy al tanto del precio de los zulitos de hoy en dia.


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2018)

Madre mía bitcoineros, os dan por culo, y a algunos parece que os gusta.


----------



## tastas (25 Nov 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Madre mía bitcoineros, os dan por culo, y a algunos parece que os gusta.



Qué esperabas, que nos pusiéramos a llorar? Qué vendiéramos? Que fuéramos al Estado a quejarnos?
Muchos compramos antes de 2017, otros vendimos parte por encima de 12000, y la gran mayoría asumimos una gran volatilidad y tenemos una cantidad que nos podemos permitir perder.

Taptap


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2018)

Que volatilidad ni que historias, esto es un derrumbe total de la cotización.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Que volatilidad ni que historias, esto es un derrumbe total de la cotización.



¿Tienes prisa o qué? ¿Sabes que, aun con todo, llevamos una revalorización del 70.000% desde el 2012, verdad?

Pongamos todo esto en perspectiva:


----------



## tastas (25 Nov 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Que volatilidad ni que historias, esto es un derrumbe total de la cotización.



Como las otras 3 o 4 que ha vivido Bitcoin anteriormente.

Taptap


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Como las otras 3 o 4 que ha vivido Bitcoin anteriormente.
> 
> Taptap



Primero aprende lo que es la volatilidad, y luego das lecciones.

Esto es un pinchazo de un burbujón de manual. Y muchos os estáis cagando en todo lo que se parió, por no haber vendido en enero. 

A seguir holdeando.


----------



## Vilux (25 Nov 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pongamos todo esto en perspectiva:



Cualquier instrumento especulativo tiene esa gráfica respecto al oro, idiota. 

Ahora el dolor anal os está educando en el concepto de riesgo, eso que estabais asumiendo al comprar BTC sin daros cuenta de que lo estabais haciendo.

Con tu patrimonio en oro duermes tranquilo, para hacer lo mismo con tu patrimonio BTC necesitas toneladas de Valium.


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2018)

El sathosicismo es como el judaísmo. Los creyentes en la fe del código sólo tienen un mesias al que todos veneran, pero que no termina de aparecer.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Nov 2018)

Comprad, comprad, que las instituciones y corporaciones nos los quitan de las manos.


TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC



Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (25 Nov 2018)

El Nocoinismo consiste en pensar que esta es la burbuja que llevará el precio a 0. Y fallar una y otra vez pero está es la buena.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Nov 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Primero aprende lo que es la volatilidad, y luego das lecciones.
> 
> Esto es un pinchazo de un burbujón de manual. Y muchos os estáis cagando en todo lo que se parió, por no haber vendido en enero.
> 
> A seguir holdeando.




Tranquilo que a nosotros no nos veras llorar, ni abrir plataformas de afectados ni cosas por el estilo.


----------



## Pirro (25 Nov 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ostia Mojón lo tuyo es de manual, menudo retraso mental tienes. No te das cuenta que haces el ridículo una y otra vez. De verdad, búscate una vida. Igual te adoptan en un circo, de bufonete lo harías muy bien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk



Sr.Mojón, al menos que yo tenga constancia lleva difundiendo Bitcoin en este foro desde principios de 2013, cuando apenas costaba cada unidad unos $10. Muchos han hecho Dinero -con mayúsculas- gracias a Mojón y sin tener ninguna necesidad real de hacerlo, lleva a lo tonto 6 años resolviendo dudas altruista y pacientemente a todo aquel que le ha preguntado. 

Así que a callar.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (25 Nov 2018)

Esto ya lo hemos vivido antes. Algunos mas de tres veces.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Sr.Mojón, al menos que yo tenga constancia lleva difundiendo Bitcoin en este foro desde principios de 2013, cuando apenas costaba cada unidad unos $10. Muchos han hecho Dinero -con mayúsculas- gracias a Mojón y sin tener ninguna necesidad real de hacerlo, lleva a lo tonto 6 años resolviendo dudas altruista y pacientemente a todo aquel que le ha preguntado.
> 
> Así que a callar.



Gracias. Me conformo con que la gente comprenda en qué consiste realmente Bitcoin y lo importante que puede llegar a ser lo que ofrece. Lo del precio es secundario.

A mi no me eriza los pelos el ver subidas del 200%. A mi lo que me eriza los pelos es ver una entrevista a modo de prueba de vida de Julian Assange con un blockexplorer de Bitcoin en segundo plano para demostrar de modo innegable que está emitiéndose en tiempo real.

O cuando un colega me dice que la única forma que ha tenido de sacar dinero de Argentina ha sido mediante Bitcoin.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Nov 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Sr.Mojón, al menos que yo tenga constancia lleva difundiendo Bitcoin en este foro desde principios de 2013, cuando apenas costaba cada unidad unos $10. Muchos han hecho Dinero -con mayúsculas- gracias a Mojón y sin tener ninguna necesidad real de hacerlo, lleva a lo tonto 6 años resolviendo dudas altruista y pacientemente a todo aquel que le ha preguntado.
> 
> Así que a callar.



Gente como tu y Mojon estan haciendo que Bitcoin se vaya a la mierda. No será ahora, tranquilos, pero vuestra mente cuadriculada es lo que lentamente está provocando. No estáis entendiendo nada de lo que está pasando, vosotros mismos, no será porque no estáis avisados.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Gracias. Me conformo con que la gente comprenda en qué consiste realmente Bitcoin y lo importante que puede llegar a ser lo que ofrece. *Lo del precio es secundario.*
> 
> A mi no me eriza los pelos el ver subidas del 200%. A mi lo que me eriza los pelos es ver una entrevista a modo de prueba de vida de Julian Assange con un blockexplorer de Bitcoin en segundo plano para demostrar de modo innegable que está emitiéndose en tiempo real.
> 
> O cuando un colega me dice que la única forma que ha tenido de sacar dinero de Argentina ha sido mediante Bitcoin.



Con esa afirmación ya habría salido por patas :XX:

Igual veremos un doble y hasta triple suelo en criptolandia... pero tengo mis dudas si no le acaban dando las gracias a bitcoin por sus servicios prestados y los de bakkt le clavan la estocada al quitarla de la cesta de la compra...

Las cuentas nuevas cargadas con btc no es por la entrada de capital, sino porque los listos están reagrupando los btcs en nuevas carteras dando esa sensación que queréis para sentiros tranquilos... Podéis seguir el rastro de los btcs y veréis como solo están moviendo los btcs de un lado a otro para crear un volumen falso de btcs. 

Me sabe mal por los que pierdan la pasta, pero aquellos que hayan venido a ganar dinero... no lo va a dar bitcoin por revalorización, son mates simples.

Tanto les gusta ayudar... que ni recomendaron vender en máximos para volver a comprar en mínimos... claro, para ellos bitcoin se está vendiendo hasta en otras dimensiones ::

Si al menos tuvieran un equipo que diera la cara (REAL) con una hoja de ruta a seguir... pues igual tendría mis dudas, pero hasta los devs que están detrás son frikis anónimos que solo saben decir compra y hold :XX:


----------



## Pirro (25 Nov 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Gente como tu y Mojon estan haciendo que Bitcoin se vaya a la mierda. No será ahora, tranquilos, pero vuestra mente cuadriculada es lo que lentamente está provocando. No estáis entendiendo nada de lo que está pasando, vosotros mismos, no será porque no estáis avisados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Bitcoin no se está yendo a la mierda hombre. Quienes se van a la mierda son los que sufren como consecuencia de sus brutales oscilaciones de precio, y confunden lo que es algo meramente accidental -su precio en un momento dado- con su verdadera finalidad. 

La salud de Bitcoin es independiente de su precio. Y ahora mismo Bitcoin goza de una salud excelente hasta el punto de poder sostener sin temor a equivocarme que Bitcoin seguirá existiendo cuando de todos los que aquí estamos no quede ni el recuerdo.


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Con esa afirmación ya habría salido por patas :XX:
> 
> Igual veremos un doble y hasta triple suelo en criptolandia... pero tengo mis dudas si no le acaban dando las gracias a bitcoin por sus servicios prestados y los de bakkt le clavan la estocada al quitarla de la cesta de la compra...
> 
> ...



Cierto. Yo me acuerdo posts de mojon y cía, recomendando comprar en mayo o por ahí. Y despreciando a todos los que defendían que se iba a los infiernos. :XX::XX:

El precio es lo de menos. :XX:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Bitcoin no se está yendo a la mierda hombre. Quienes se van a la mierda son los que sufren como consecuencia de sus brutales oscilaciones de precio, y confunden lo que es algo meramente accidental -su precio en un momento dado- con su verdadera finalidad.
> 
> La salud de Bitcoin es independiente de su precio. Y ahora mismo Bitcoin goza de una salud excelente hasta el punto de poder sostener sin temor a equivocarme que Bitcoin seguirá existiendo cuando de todos los que aquí estamos no quede ni el recuerdo.



Pues la realidad es que, diez años despues, ni como moneda ni como blockchain (que creo que eran sus verdaderas finalidades) lo utiliza ni el tato.

Ahorrarse los cuatro links de telegram a startups que van a transformar todo en un "nuevo paradigma" mediante sus inacabables proyectos de blockchain.

En todo caso, tambien yo puedo sostener sin temor a equivocarme que napster seguira existiendo cuando todos los de aqui seamos polvo de estrellas.

Home | Napster


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2018)

Y que vengan aquí a mofarse, gente que va perdiendo pasta gansa en las alt-coins... tiene huevos ajajaj

Y luego están los que dedican gran parte de su vida a postear en este tema (y poco más que en este tema), el de encima mía... siempre criticando, tratando de ahuyentar a la gente que viene a informarse o a curiosear ¿pueden ser más lamentables?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Nov 2018)

Richard Stallman quiere crear una criptomoneda que mejore todo lo malo de Bitcoin, pero no quiere llamarla criptomoneda


----------



## Geldschrank (26 Nov 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Richard Stallman quiere crear una criptomoneda que mejore todo lo malo de Bitcoin, pero no quiere llamarla criptomoneda



Demasiada hierba en ese cuerpo. Pro-sistema a tope!!


----------



## tastas (26 Nov 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Richard Stallman quiere crear una criptomoneda que mejore todo lo malo de Bitcoin, pero no quiere llamarla criptomoneda



Porque no será una criptomoneda. Sin haberme informado, estoy seguro de que tratará de evitar el mercado y sin mercado no hay btc.

Taptap


----------



## Pablo Villa (26 Nov 2018)

Ohio Set To Be First US State To Accept Bitcoin For Taxes, WSJ Report | Zero Hedge

Ohio será el primer estado de EE. UU. En aceptar Bitcoin para impuestos, informe de WSJ


-----

Pregunta a los expertos: Que escenarios se contemplan si la cotización es inferior al precio de rentabilidad del minado durante mucho tiempo??


----------



## Mopois (26 Nov 2018)

Yo no soy experto pero la dificultad está bajando, los tiempos de bloque deben ser siempre los mismos asi que se baja la dificultad.

Eso si, el algoritmo no lo hace de modos instantáneo, y necesita un tiempo para establecer una dificultad acorde al premio y hashrate global. Lo mismo pasa cuando sube...

Si se llegara a un punto en el que no fuera rentable minar (que lo dudo) los tiempos se harían cada vez más grandes y a menos dificultad, más factible un ataque del 51%


----------



## Vilux (26 Nov 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y litecoin, y dogecoin, con que alguien guarde una semilla seguirán existiendo todos ... :XX: Todos con una gran "salud tecnológica" y ¿el valor? Da igual.:rolleye:



No acabo yo de ver la utilidad de semejante "revolución tecnológica" (básicamente una máquina de votar lenta, ineficiente y sobredimensionada) y el mundo tampoco.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> No acabo yo de ver la utilidad de semejante "revolución tecnológica" (básicamente una máquina de votar lenta, ineficiente y sobredimensionada) y el mundo tampoco.




El mundo tampoco :bla::bla:

Por eso el mundo paga miles de dolares por 1 bitcoin


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> No acabo yo de ver la utilidad de semejante "revolución tecnológica" (básicamente una máquina de votar lenta, ineficiente y sobredimensionada) y el mundo tampoco.



Por cierto, tú eras el que llamaba fungibilidad a la divisibilidad. ¿ Has aprendido ya la diferencia ? Con ese nivel no me extraña que no veas la utilidad de la "revolucion tecnológica" :XX::XX:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Y que vengan aquí a mofarse, gente que va perdiendo pasta gansa en las alt-coins... tiene huevos ajajaj
> 
> Y luego están los que dedican gran parte de su vida a postear en este tema (y poco más que en este tema), el de encima mía... siempre criticando, tratando de ahuyentar a la gente que viene a informarse o a curiosear ¿pueden ser más lamentables?



Hamijo, te recuerdo que esto es un foro que se llama *Burbuja*.

Y el btc y todos sus subproductos finacieros (como si las alt-coins fueran otra cosa que no tiene nada que ver), han sido una burbuja de manual de la que algunos "lamentables" llevamos meses hablando en este foro llamado idem.

O prefieres que la gente que ha estado entrando por aqui a informarse o a curiosear, hubiera leido unicamente que "el bitcoin va a alcanzar los 200k en el 2019?


----------



## Vilux (26 Nov 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El mundo tampoco :bla::bla:
> 
> Por eso el mundo paga miles de dolares por 1 bitcoin



Bueno, al argumento de Forum y Afinsa, que una bola de idiotas compran tulipanes a precio de oro es porque son utilíííísimos.


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Hamijo, te recuerdo que esto es un foro que se llama *Burbuja*.
> 
> Y el btc y todos sus subproductos finacieros (como si las alt-coins fueran otra cosa que no tiene nada que ver), han sido una burbuja de manual de la que algunos "lamentables" llevamos meses hablando en este foro llamado idem.
> 
> O prefieres que la gente que ha estado entrando por aqui a informarse o a curiosear, hubiera leido unicamente que "el bitcoin va a alcanzar los 200k en el 2019?



En este hilo los que más hablan de la cotización son los no-coiners, vienen cuando baja, y desaparecen cuando sube


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> En este hilo los que más hablan de la cotización son los no-coiners, vienen cuando baja, y desaparecen cuando sube



Igual que cuando estaba a 18k aqui no se cabia de los _coiners_ que habia y ahora parece el desierto de Sonora a las dos de la tarde.

La naturaleza humana es asi de voluble.


----------



## Arctic (26 Nov 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Igual que cuando estaba a 18k aqui no se cabia de los _coiners_ que habia y ahora parece el desierto de Sonora a las dos de la tarde.
> 
> La naturaleza humana es asi de voluble.



No te confundas. Aquí ya no se escribe porque no vale la pena, no hay más que envidia e ignorancia por doquier. Ya hay montones de páginas en los hilos oficiales de bitcoin donde el que de verdad quiera aprender puede hacerlo. Podéis seguir esparciendo vuestra mierda a gusto. En el pecado llevaréis la penitencia.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Nov 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Igual que cuando estaba a 18k aqui no se cabia de los _coiners_ que habia y ahora parece el desierto de Sonora a las dos de la tarde.
> 
> La naturaleza humana es asi de voluble.




Por lo menos cuando estaba a 18k aun tenia sentido que los poseedores de bitcoin comentaran la situacion en este hilo ya que era algo que les afectaba personalmente.

¿ Pero que vengan los nocoiners por aqui solo cuando bitcoin baja ? Si aun me dijeras que se pusieron cortos y ganaron con la bajada pues aun lo entiendo pero por lo general no son mas que haters con una vida tan triste que se alegran cuando alguien pierde aunque ellos no se lleven nada.


----------



## rujtt (26 Nov 2018)

Otras gentes de otros lugares que preguntan que ¿sabeis alguna manera segura de conseguir los btc diamond del fork?


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Por lo menos cuando estaba a 18k aun tenia sentido que los poseedores de bitcoin comentaran la situacion en este hilo ya que era algo que les afectaba personalmente.
> 
> ¿ Pero que vengan los nocoiners por aqui solo cuando bitcoin baja ? Si aun me dijeras que se pusieron cortos y ganaron con la bajada pues aun lo entiendo pero por lo general no son mas que haters con una vida tan triste que se alegran cuando alguien pierde aunque ellos no se lleven nada.



Personalmente lo que más pena da, no es el precio, o las mofas que se hagan cuando baja...eso está dentro del guion de cualquier producto cotizado (si mañana Apple, Google... caen un 80% aparecerán iluminados por todos lados diciendo que ellos ya lo sabían) 

Lo triste, es que no se entienda que con BTC, se ha abierto una puerta que no exitista para el ciudadano, y que le proporciona alternativas positivas para actuar sobre la movilidad de sus capitales (independientemente de que se piense o no como inversión)

Ayer mismo hablaba con un escapado de Venezuela, y me comenta que no sabemos la fortuna que tenemos de momento de poder ir al supermercado y usar lo ganado para vivir...el no puede ni realizar una transferencia a sus familiares sin que la "castren", y el único modo del que ha logrado hacerles llegar esperanza en forma de recursos económicos es usando BTC&Cia.

No entendemos que si BTC desaparece (no hablo de precio, si no de su existencia como medio), todos habremos perdido algo que nos podría beneficiar en algún momento de nuestras vidas.

Que muchos se alegren de desgracias ajenas os recuerdo, que lo único que denota es carencia de empatía, pero principalmente lo que demuestra es padecer un fuerte síndrome de Salomón, y eso, evitará ser relativamente feliz o autorrealizarse en muchas facetas de la vida.

De los errores se aprende, no se mofa uno, ya sean propios o ajenos.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (27 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Personalmente lo que más pena da, no es el precio, o las mofas que se hagan cuando baja...eso está dentro del guion de cualquier producto cotizado (si mañana Apple, Google... caen un 80% aparecerán iluminados por todos lados diciendo que ellos ya lo sabían)
> 
> Lo triste, es que no se entienda que con BTC, se ha abierto una puerta que no exitista para el ciudadano, y que le proporciona alternativas positivas para actuar sobre la movilidad de sus capitales (independientemente de que se piense o no como inversión)
> 
> ...



Para enmarcar.


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

Mira si la solución es muy sencilla, una criptomoneda anclada a algún indice que refelje el crecimiento económico global, el número de bitcoins que se crean estará ligado al % de creciemiento de ese indice global económico, y ya está, tienes las mismas ventajas y tendría posibilidades de convertirse en una moneda de verdad, de las de usar para ir a comprar el pan, pero claro le quitarías la cualodad de escasez y entonces no subiría y bajaría como la espuma y no habría especulación.

Pero no, es un artilugio para especular con él, y esa es su principal cualidad, os pongais como os pongais.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Mira si la solución es muy sencilla, una criptomoneda anclada a algún indice que refelje el crecimiento económico global, el número de bitcoins que se crean estará ligado al % de creciemiento de ese indice global económico, y ya está, tienes las mismas ventajas y tendría posibilidades de convertirse en una moneda de verdad, de las de usar para ir a comprar el pan, pero claro le quitarías la cualodad de escasez y entonces no subiría y bajaría como la espuma y no habría especulación.
> 
> Pero no, es un artilugio para especular con él, y esa es su principal cualidad, os pongais como os pongais.



Eso es absurdo, en una moneda descentralizada el precio lo ponen los participantes, no se puede dictar.


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Eso es absurdo, en una moneda descentralizada el precio lo ponen los participantes, no se puede dictar.



No se dicta el precio, se elimina la escasez, que es lo que alimenta la especulación.

Al no existir un limite total de esa moneda sino que se crea moneda según va aumentado la necesidad de mas moneda porque crece la economía global, no existe el incentivo de holdear para tener unas moneda que tiene un límite y por tanto es escasa.
Además habría que conseguir que fuera barato de producir o casi gratis, el límite lo pondría el creciemiento real de la economia global.

Porque eso es para lo que sirve una moneda, para representar la riqueza, no tiene que tener valor en si misma.

Por cada venezolano que ha sacado dinero hay otro de cualquier otro lugar al que le han timado con el bitcoin, así que no me vengas con el cuento del buen samaritano que no cuela.


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Eso es absurdo, en una moneda descentralizada el precio lo ponen los participantes, no se puede dictar.



Una moneda descentralizada es una moneda que no es creada por el estado y está al margen de hacienda, lo del absurdo es pensar que una moneda tiene valor porque se compra la propia moneda es como decir que el euro tiene valor porque la gente compra euros. El euro tiene valor porque la respalda la economía de la eurozona. Lo que pasa es que hay personas que solo piensan en el patrón de los metales y no se han enterado que usar metales como monedas hace tiempo que desapareció. Pero siguen con lo mismo el bitcoin ha intentado emular los metales por completo (toda la chorrada de los mineros y la escasez) y por eso es un bodrio y no sirve para nada más que para especular y su uso como moneda es inexistente.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2018 at 10:26 ----------

Hay gente con un cacao tremendo las economías modernas basan el respaldo de su moneda en centenares de miles de fábricas echando humos en millones de personas trabajando produciendo bienes y servicios, no en tener oro, plata o mierda envasada. el bitcoin la cagó pero bien emulando los metales.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2018 at 10:31 ----------

Hay dos tipos de gente que se acercaron al bitcoin especuladores de cualquier cosa desde bolsa, materias primas etc, y sin un puto duro (la mayoría del foro), y otra gente millonarios, narcos o gente normal etc para mover dinero al margen del estado con un precio fijo. el bitcoin tal como está configurado solo es carne para los especuladores y no vale nada para los segundos, como los que metieron 12.000 $ y ahora tienen 3000 $.


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

Hacer una criptomoneda referida al crecimiento económico global cumpliría con el cometido de moneda descentralizada y global, etc, pero claro no habría especulación, y eso no mola ¿verdad?
Lo que mola es sentarte en el sofa y ver crecer tu monedita sin trabajar ni dar un palo al agua, sólo porque "yo llegué primero".

El único punto discutible es el índice de referencia para determinar cuanta moneda crear, se podría determinar en base al dinero fiat existente, habría que determinar qué dinero entra y cual no, si M0, M1, M2, M3, M4, que se yo se podría buscar un índice que sirviera para representar el crecimiento/decrecimiento de la riqueza global.

Masa monetaria y dinero ¿qué son M0, M1, M2, M3 y M4?


En el gráfico adjunto se ve la evolución de cada uno de los agregados monetarios en España en el último decenio.


----------



## barborico (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Mira si la solución es muy sencilla, una criptomoneda anclada a algún indice que refelje el crecimiento económico global, *el número de bitcoins que se crean estará ligado al % de creciemiento de ese indice global económico, y ya está,* tienes las mismas ventajas y tendría posibilidades de convertirse en una moneda de verdad, de las de usar para ir a comprar el pan, pero claro le quitarías la cualodad de escasez y entonces no subiría y bajaría como la espuma y no habría especulación.



Claro, claro. ¿Y quién decide como se mide el crecimiento económico global?
Eso nos lleva al mamoneo, que es de donde salimos.
Ah, ¿que no habías pensado en el posible mamoneo en las altas esferas? Igual es porque te beneficia y por eso lo defiendes.
Y de hablar sobre quién recibiría y como se distribuirían los btc creados, ni hablar, que igual llegas a la conclusión de que tendería al mamoneo dar la creación de dinero a un grupo de humanos.


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Claro, claro. ¿Y quién decide como se mide el crecimiento económico global?
> Eso nos lleva al mamoneo, que es de donde salimos.
> Ah, ¿que no habías pensado en el posible mamoneo en las altas esferas? Igual es porque te beneficia y por eso lo defiendes.
> Y de hablar sobre quién recibiría y como se distribuirían los btc creados, ni hablar, que igual llegas a la conclusión de que tendería al mamoneo dar la creación de dinero a un grupo de humanos.



Es que chico lo siento, no hay solución, el mamoneo es intrínseco al ser humano, a ver si te das ya cuenta, no hay sistema 100% justo y perfecto y vas a tener que vivir con ello.

Incluso en vuestro maravilloso bitcoin descentralizado hay ballenas "moviendo" precios y haciendo acuerdos bajo cuerda y mamoneo a toneladas.

Limitar la moneda a nose cuantos mil minolles no soluciona el problema (solo crea un artefacto especulativo absurdo, como los sellos o los tulipanes) y vuestro algoritmo para crear moneda consumiendo electricidad tampoco.

A mí no me beneficia nada, soy un currito con nómina, pero no soy un flipao comedoritos reinventando el mundo otra vez, volviendo a pasar por donde ya hemos pasado por decimocuarta vez.


Probablemente la mejor solución sería referenciarlo a cuánta moneda fiat existe, esas estadisticas supongo que son lo mas preciso y "neutro" que se puede sacar para estimar crecimiento, o al menos para competir con esas monedas y darle "seriedad" al asunto y que una moneda global triunfe.

Mantendrías el anonimato, y mantendrías la tecnología, y seria global, y no estaría centralizada, lo cual es bastante de lo que demandais y cualidades que apreciais, y se eliminaria la especulación y la escasez con lo que podría triunfar REALMENTE como moneda.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> lo del absurdo es pensar que una moneda tiene valor porque se compra la propia moneda es como decir que el euro tiene valor porque la gente compra euros. El euro tiene valor porque la respalda la economía de la eurozona.



Lo que tu no entiendes es que ese respaldo solo es posible mediante intervención monetaria de una autoridad, ajustando la cantidad de euros en circulación, los tipos de interés, el crédito, la fiscalidad, etc. pero sobre todo la OBLIGATORIEDAD de usar dicha moneda.

Una moneda descentralizada no es de uso obligatorio para empezar, por lo que su uso dependerá más del interés de la gente (especialmente la codicia - especulación) que del estado de la economía. En esas condiciones no puede haber respaldo de ningun tipo.



workforfood dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que hay personas que solo piensan en el patrón de los metales y no se han enterado que usar metales como monedas hace tiempo que desapareció.



El desuso de los metales preciosos como medio de pago no es consecuencia del desinterés de la gente, que sigue viendo en ellos algo muy valioso y un recurso para el ahorro (ya sean monedas o joyas que empeñar), sino consecuencia de la imposición del papel moneda por parte de los gobiernos del mundo.

Cuando este papel moneda fracasa por incompetencia de los gobiernos, la gente regresa a los metales preciosos como estamos viendo en Venezuela, Zimbabwe, etc. 

Casa en Colinas de Unare. Puerto Ordaz. 04123545058

_*ACEPTAMOS oro como forma de pago*, Casa en colinas de unare. 04123545058

CASA EN COLINAS DE UNARE.
3 Habitaciónes Con Closeth
4 Baños
Sala Comedor Cocina Emamposteria
Lavadero
Toda De Platabanda Para 2do Nivel
Garaje 1 Vehículo
Toda Cercada_

Grupo pÃºblico El perolero guasipati - callao | Facebook

_Tengo 2 teléfonos J2 PRo 2018

Totalmente nuevos a estrenar!!! Memoria interna de 16GB!! Flash trasero y delantero (*OJO SOLO ACEPTAMOS ORO* ) más inf 04242542913_

maquina limpia inyectores scanner y caja de herramientas craftsman - Compras en General en Lara

_vendo maquina limpia inyectores importada marca launch, scanner obdii ultima tecnologia para todas las marcas de carros y una caja de herramientas marca craftsman de 260 piezas garantia de por vida todo pro 55.000 acepto vehiculo como parte de pago y tambien *aceptamos oro* llame y monta tu propio taller telefonos 0426-8592211 y 0412-1544188, posible financiamiento llame no se arrepentira persana seria_

Cambio computadoras por oro en Venezuela [OFERTAS agosto] | Clasf computacion

_cambio computadoras lapto, tablet, de escritorio, mini lapto, *por oro* roto,prendas de oro, oro minero, monedas de oro._​


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> El desuso de los metales preciosos como medio de pago no es consecuencia del desinterés de la gente, que sigue viendo en ellos algo muy valioso y un recurso para el ahorro (ya sean monedas o joyas que empeñar), sino consecuencia de la imposición del papel moneda por parte de los gobiernos del mundo.



Y una mierda.

El oro es reserva de valor pero no es moneda y no lo es porque no puede serlo, no por ningún gobierno.

Ningún gobierno te impide pagar con oro o transformarlo en dinero.

Y sí claro, como el dinero, la moneda venezolana es representación de la riqueza de ese pais, esta hecha una mierda, exactamente igual que el pais y su economía, por eso no la quiere nadie.


----------



## tastas (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Mira si la solución es muy sencilla, una criptomoneda anclada a algún indice que refelje el crecimiento económico global, el número de bitcoins que se crean estará ligado al % de creciemiento de ese indice global económico, y ya está, tienes las mismas ventajas y tendría posibilidades de convertirse en una moneda de verdad, de las de usar para ir a comprar el pan, pero claro le quitarías la cualodad de escasez y entonces no subiría y bajaría como la espuma y no habría especulación.
> 
> Pero no, es un artilugio para especular con él, y esa es su principal cualidad, os pongais como os pongais.



Has tenido una idea fantástica, abre una página web y convence a otras personas para desarrollarla.


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Has tenido una idea fantástica, abre una página web y convence a otras personas para desarrollarla.



Sabes lo que pasa, que probablemente como no sería una moneda especulativa, no tirunfaría porque la realidad es que salvo 4 mataos o 4 enteraos que trabajan en negro casi nadie demanda una moneda anónima y al margen del estado, porque la mayoría de la gente tiene una puta nómina y vive dentro del estado.

Y si no es una moneda especulativa, el aliciente que queda es sólo el anonimato y el estar fuera del estado y no creo que sea suficiente para que triunfe.

Pero vamos si alguien se anima!!! yo la parte tecnica ni puta idea


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2018)

Si es mucho más fácil creas una moneda digital referenciada a la media del índice de las mayores economías del mundo dólar, euro, yen, yuan y la rupia. Con eso creas un índice de lo que vale la criptomoneda digital. Ah que no puedo especular con ella, que con eso no meto 1 € y gano 10.000 $, que eso no puede ser que son los estados que crean moneda, bla, bla, bla..... mira tienes 1 € y el año que viene tienes 0.98 € y eso no mola compré a 20.000 $ y en el mismo año tengo 2000 $. No ves que el bitcoin funciona muy bien y las monedas creadas por el estado muy mal. 

Todos los que se metieron en el bitcoin eran especuladores oficiales que se metieron en burbuja a dar la matraca 24/7 para que metieran dinero fiat en el tulipán. Por favor la gente no quiere eso como moneda digital.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2018 at 12:36 ----------




2 años dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasa, que probablemente como no sería una moneda especulativa, no tirunfaría porque la realidad es que salvo 4 mataos o 4 enteraos que trabajan en negro casi nadie demanda una moneda anónima y al margen del estado, porque la mayoría de la gente tiene una puta nómina y vive dentro del estado.
> 
> Y si no es una moneda especulativa, el aliciente que queda es sólo el anonimato y el estar fuera del estado y no creo que sea suficiente para que triunfe.
> 
> Pero vamos si alguien se anima!!! yo la parte tecnica ni puta idea



Sí tiunfaría la mayoría de la gente no vive en las mayores economías del mundo como la eurozona. Hay mucha gente que tiene monedas de mierda porque sus economías son mierda, y esa gente podría meter perectamente el dinero que gana en moneda digital estable. 

El problema es que los especuladores no quieren saber nada de ello.


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Sí tiunfaría la mayoría de la gente no vive en las mayores economías del mundo como la eurozona. Hay mucha gente que tiene monedas de mierda porque sus economías son mierda, y esa gente podría meter perectamente el dinero que gana en moneda digital estable.
> 
> El problema es que los especuladores no quieren saber nada de ello.



Pues es verdad.

Bueno tiene la pega de que hace falta hinternec y eso, que en esos sitios es precaria cara etc, y bueno competiría con los trapicheos con el dolar y eso...

Desde luego de tener que ser de alguna manera tendría que ser así, cualquier otra cosa es un tocomocho.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Si es mucho más fácil creas una moneda digital referenciada a la media del índice de las mayores economías del mundo dólar, euro, yen, yuan y la rupia. Con eso creas un índice de lo que vale la criptomoneda digital.



Pero alma cándida, cuéntamen qué mecanismo has inventado para que la gente respete el precio de compraventa que da el índice y no el que ellos consideren que vale en cada momento?


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2018)

No hay que darle más vueltas cuando ves que la mayoría de especuladores no tienen conocimientos básicos de economía poco podían predecir que el bitcoin se iba a hundir el mismo año que se predecía que iba a a valer 100.000 $.
Lo máximo que te van a decir es que el bitcoin ya ha caído varias veces, lo que no saben es que antes del 2016 el bitcoin no lo conocía ni su padre, que caiga por los suelos cuando lo anunciaban por la tele que es algo muy diferente y es lo mismo que los sellos afinsa y los tulipanes.


----------



## tastas (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasa, que probablemente como no sería una moneda especulativa, no tirunfaría porque la realidad es que salvo 4 mataos o 4 enteraos que trabajan en negro casi nadie demanda una moneda anónima y al margen del estado, porque la mayoría de la gente tiene una puta nómina y vive dentro del estado.
> 
> Y si no es una moneda especulativa, el aliciente que queda es sólo el anonimato y el estar fuera del estado y no creo que sea suficiente para que triunfe.
> 
> Pero vamos si alguien se anima!!! yo la parte tecnica ni puta idea



Qué pena. Quizá si el estado estuviera de acuerdo en promover esta moneda saldría adelante.


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Pero alma cándida, cuéntamen qué mecanismo has inventado para que la gente respete el precio de compraventa que da el índice y no el que ellos consideren que vale en cada momento?



Los índices de cada moneda son públicos y actualizados al segundo, por eso existen de siempre las casas de cambio has visto alguien quejarse por ello. No te estoy hablando del índice del bolívar que es parecido al bitcoin o los ejemplos que pones siempre de monedas de mierda, sino de monedas fuertes que tienen el respaldo de miles de fábricas y trabajadores produciendo valor y riqueza.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> El oro es reserva de valor pero no es moneda y no lo es porque no puede serlo, no por ningún gobierno.



Pero alma de dios, ser reserva de valor es una propiedad del buen dinero. El euro y el dólar son buenas monedas porque conservan bien su valor. Todo dios te acepta como pago una buena reserva de valor, es de cajón. Otra cosa es que prefieras gastar antes el dinero malo (Ley de Gresham), pero en caso de necesidad hay que tirar de reserva de valor.



2 años dijo:


> Ningún gobierno te impide pagar con oro o transformarlo en dinero.



El gpbierno obliga indirectamente porque solo acepta su dinero como pago de impuestos. Hablamos de mas del 60% de los ingresos entre IVA, IRPF, etc. Si cobrases en oro te verías obligado a cambiar el 60% a papelitos para pagar impuestos, sí o sí. Ese es el factor principal de que los metales preciosos no sean prácticos. 

De hecho los billetitos empezaron siendo promesas de pago en oro, de otra forma JAMÁS se hubiesen podido implantar.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2018 at 12:56 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Los índices de cada moneda son públicos y actualizados al segundo, por eso existen de siempre las casas de cambio has visto alguien quejarse por ello.



Nanzanas traigo. 

No te pregunté si los índices son públicos o secretos, sino como pretendes que la gente compre y venda la moneda al precio que marca tu formulita y no al que ellos crean que vale.

Y cuando hablo de precio no solo me refiero a cotización en otras monedas, sino a poder adquisitivo de bienes y servicios también. Hoy te pido cuatro mortadelos y mañana por lo mismo diez.


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Pues es verdad.
> 
> Bueno tiene la pega de que hace falta hinternec y eso, que en esos sitios es precaria cara etc, y bueno competiría con los trapicheos con el dolar y eso...
> 
> Desde luego de tener que ser de alguna manera tendría que ser así, cualquier otra cosa es un tocomocho.



No te creas en el tercer mundo tienen bastantes infraestructura de internet y telefonía, un negro no puede tener para comer pero todos tienen móvil en áfrica es muy popular pagar todo con móvil.


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Pero alma cándida, cuéntamen qué mecanismo has inventado para que la gente respete el precio de compraventa que da el índice y no el que ellos consideren que vale en cada momento?



La clave es cuanta moneda se deja "imprimir", el precio ya lo pondrán los compradores, pero lo que realmente hay que hacer es un sistema que permita que se cree moneda al mismo ritmo que crece la economia global sin que nadie tenga el monopolio total ni único y evitando en lo `posible los mamoneos.

La ventaja de utilizar algún sistema o indice ya creado y digamos "Oficial"es que si maniplan ese índice, o indices, pues tú vas de la mano con ellos, quiero decir están manipulando el indice y la economía, y tu moneda global anonima, descentralizada, pues va de la mano y compite en las mismas condiciones con el resto de monedas.

El rollo es encontrar el índice o índices, y el algoritmo para ajustar el ritmo de crecimiento o esas cosas...habría que estudiarlo en profundidad para que sea algo real no una mierda porque sí y porque yo lo valgo, o porque pi al cuadrado da 33.
pero ya sería un buen comienzo, el coste de creación de una unidad monetaria sería igual al valor de esa unidad en el mercado y si no hay crecimiento no puedes crear una nueva o algo así.


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Pero alma de dios, ser reserva de valor es una propiedad del buen dinero. El euro y el dólar son buenas monedas porque conservan bien su valor. Todo dios te acepta como pago una buena reserva de valor, es de cajón. Otra cosa es que prefieras gastar antes el dinero malo (Ley de Gresham), pero en caso de necesidad hay que tirar de reserva de valor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo ninguna formulita simplemente lo referencio siempre a los tipos de cambio vigentes que en economías fuertes y desarrollados varían muy poco un dólar o un yuan prácticamente valen lo mismo que hace 5 años.

Y los bienes y servicios que puedas comprar serán prácticamente los mismos mis mortadelos solo se referencian con monedas fuertes.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> lo que realmente hay que hacer es un sistema que permita que se cree moneda al mismo ritmo que crece la economia global sin que nadie tenga el monopolio total ni único y evitando en lo `posible los mamoneos.



En ese mundo de piruleta la economía solo "crece"... en la vida real también puede encoger y entonces tendrías que destruir moneda. Como?

Qué aceptación crees que tendría una moneda destruible a distancia?  

Qué "sistema" podría hacer desaparecer mis monedas de oro atesoradas?


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> En ese mundo de piruleta la economía solo "crece"... en la vida real también puede encoger y entonces tendrías que destruir moneda. Como?
> 
> Qué aceptación crees que tendría una moneda destruible a distancia?
> 
> Qué "sistema" podría hacer desaparecer mis monedas de oro atesoradas?



Bajaría el precio.

Probablemente como sería una moneda ya de uso común se prestaría, y los impagados son moneda destruida.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> No tengo ninguna formulita simplemente lo referencio siempre a los tipos de cambio vigentes que en economías fuertes bla.. bla... bla..



Dices "lo referencio" ... como si yo referencio un cagarro fresco al precio del dia del COMEX. Quién va respetar mi referenciación? Me pagarán oro por mi cagarro solo porque yo así lo he referenciado?

Por dios, como anda el patio...



2 años dijo:


> Bajaría el precio.



Si no puedes destruir moneda se te jodió el mecanismo. En una contracción económica habría más moneda para menos bienes y servicios. Inflación.



2 años dijo:


> Probablemente como sería una moneda ya de uso común se prestaría, y los impagados son moneda destruida.



Los impagos solo son moneda destruida en un sistema de *reserva fraccionaria*. En otro sistema una moneda prestada ya no está en tu bolsillo, está en el de otro. No se destruye nada.

Luego la pregunta del millón: Como conseguirás que esa moneda, sin la parte de "aceptación obligatoria", sea de uso común?


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> La clave es cuanta moneda se deja "imprimir", el precio ya lo pondrán los compradores, pero lo que realmente hay que hacer es un sistema que permita que se cree moneda al mismo ritmo que crece la economia global sin que nadie tenga el monopolio total ni único y evitando en lo `posible los mamoneos.
> .



La moneda no se imprime vuelves a caer en la trampa de esta gente y lo has explicado tú mismo decenas de veces, la creación de dinero es profundamente descentralizado el dinero se crea mediante los préstamos para crear bienes y servicios y así se crean los €, el BCE no crea ni el 2% de moneda. No hay que imprimir ni crear dinero de la NADA tú tienes dinero fiat y yo te lo cambio por mi mortadelo digital según cambio establecido ya en el mercado forex, no tengo que hacer fórmulas de nada y en el momento de que vendas esos mortadelos digitales te los pagaré al cambio oficial.


El bitcoin se puede tumbar con un movimiento de 50.000 monedas es peor que el bolívar.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2018 at 13:09 ----------

Vamos a ver mis mortadelos no están limitados por cifras infantiles inventadas como 20 millones o la mierda que sea, mis mortaledos están referenciados a las monedas de las mayores economías del mundo por lo tanto solo se crean si tú en la vida real produces un bien o servicio te pagan en dienro fiat y luego los quieras en formato mortadelo digital no te voy a regalar mortadelos por la cara, porque el mortadelo no es un tulipán, ni esquema ponzi alguno es una moneda electrónica anónima y fuerte.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2018 at 13:14 ----------




Vilux dijo:


> En ese mundo de piruleta la economía solo "crece"... en la vida real también puede encoger y entonces tendrías que destruir moneda. Como?
> 
> Qué aceptación crees que tendría una moneda destruible a distancia?
> 
> Qué "sistema" podría hacer desaparecer mis monedas de oro atesoradas?



No tengo que crear ni destruir nada, solo le cambio de precio. Como pasa con cualquier moneda fiat o es que se te destruyen los billetes y monedas que tienes, unos argumentos de niño de primaria.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> ... mis mortaledos *están referenciados* a las monedas de las mayores economías del mundo por lo tanto solo se crean si tú en la vida real produces un bien o servicio te pagan en dienro fiat y luego los quieras en formato mortadelo digital no te voy a regalar mortadelos por la cara, porque el mortadelo no es un tulipán, ni esquema ponzi alguno es una moneda electrónica anónima y fuerte.



Ya habías dicho que "los referencias", lo que no has explicado es como pretendes imponer a la gente tu referenciación. 

Vale, que solo vendes tus "fuertes" cagarros a $1300 la onza o los quemas. Es eso? Así aprenderán! :XX:

Ya somos mayorcitos para creer que se pueden fijar precios sin centralización e intervención. Y ni aun así (Venezuela, al URSS...)


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Ya habías dicho que "los referencias", lo que no has explicado es como pretendes imponer a la gente tu referenciación.
> 
> Vale, que solo vendes tus "fuertes" cagarros a $1300 la onza o los quemas. Es eso? Así aprenderán! :XX:
> 
> Ya somos mayorcitos para creer que se pueden fijar precios sin centralización e intervención. Y ni aun así (Venezuela, al URSS...)



Mis cagarros fuertes no tienen precios fijos están referenciados a las mayores economías del mundo en base a los índices de precios de sus monedas, como se hizo el € con las monedas que sustituyó. Es un cagarro que hoy vale un € mañana 1,1 € o 0.98 €, pero no hoy 1 € mañana 1000 € y otro día 0.001 céntimos de €, va parejo con la economía mundial. Por lo tanto para depreciarse un 50% tendrían que depreciar el 50% del PIB del planeta.


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> La moneda no se imprime vuelves a caer en la trampa de esta gente y lo has explicado tú mismo decenas de veces, la creación de dinero es profundamente descentralizado el dinero se crea mediante los préstamos para crear bienes y servicios y así se crean los €, el BCE no crea ni el 2% de moneda. No hay que imprimir ni crear dinero de la NADA tú tienes dinero fiat y yo te lo cambio por mi mortadelo digital según cambio establecido ya en el mercado forex, no tengo que hacer fórmulas de nada y en el momento de que vendas esos mortadelos digitales te los pagaré al cambio oficial.



Efectivamente, tienes razón, es tal como dices. Me estaba equivocando.
THX


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Mis cagarros fuertes no tienen precios fijos están referenciados a las mayores economías del mundo en base a los índices de precios de sus monedas, como se hizo el € con las monedas que sustituyó.



El € lo pudo hacer porque es de aceptación obligatoria y una autoridad central dicta los tipos de interés, la cantidad que se produce, el coeficiente de reserva fraccionaria etc. etc.

Sin este nivel de control no puedes referenciar tu cagarro a nada, la gente pagará por él lo que le parezca, un dia $1 y al otro $100.000.

Referenciar no es solo declarar una equivalencia de palabra y esperar a que se haga la "magia", joder, es increible lo infantiloides que sois.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El oro es una gran mierda para pagar por diversos motivos:
> 
> 1) la dificultad para determinar su calidad
> 2) la dificultad de ajustar la cantidad a lo que se quiere comprar.



Esto es una negación en toda regla de 3000 años de historia de las civilizaciones. Hay que tener lo huevos cuadrados para afirmar que todas las civilizaciones tenian grandes dificultades para determinar la calidad del oro y de la plata y para ajustar la cantidad al precio exigido.

Los pagos en moneda de oro y plata se ajustan de la misma forma que los pagos en moneda fiduciaria simplemente emitiendo diversas denominaciones (pesos, en este caso).

La calidad: solo el color ya delata su pureza. La prueba de blandura "al dente" también. El sonido al girar sobre una mesa es inimitable. Ningún metal común se le acerca en densidad. No hace falta tecnología, a nadie que haya tenido monedas de oro y plata en sus manos se le puede ya engañar.


----------



## plus ultra (27 Nov 2018)

A "los listos" le da por menospreciar,criticar,reírse... del BTC y sus inversores mientras "los tontos" continúan a lo suyo con sus negocios.

Nasdaq lanzara futuros de bitcoin en el primer trimestre de 2019


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Nov 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Por lo menos cuando estaba a 18k aun tenia sentido que los poseedores de bitcoin comentaran la situacion en este hilo ya que era algo que les afectaba personalmente.
> 
> ¿ Pero que vengan los nocoiners por aqui solo cuando bitcoin baja ? Si aun me dijeras que se pusieron cortos y ganaron con la bajada pues aun lo entiendo pero por lo general no son mas que haters con una vida tan triste que se alegran cuando alguien pierde aunque ellos no se lleven nada.




Jamas me reiria de nadie que haya perdido su dinero, me da igual que me creas o no (bueno, si es Paquirrin a lo mejor si). Pero no me cansare de repetirlo, hace un año y ahora: venimos a hablar de la *burbuja de los crypto-tulipanes.*

Esto se llama Foroburbuja, sabe usted? Para lamerse los ciruelos entre audaces himbersionistas, ya esta Rankia y los grupos de telegram de las shitcoins.


----------



## barborico (27 Nov 2018)

2 años dijo:


> Es que chico lo siento, no hay solución, el mamoneo es intrínseco al ser humano, a ver si te das ya cuenta, no hay sistema 100% justo y perfecto y vas a tener que vivir con ello.



Claro, claro, el ser humano es malo por naturaleza...
Eso es una verdad que depende del contexto.
La verdad global es: el ser humano en un ser capaz de lo peor y de lo mejor... aunque si ocupar tierra y echar a otras especies de ella respetando ciertos límites lo ves algo malo... apaga y vamonos.



2 años dijo:


> Incluso en vuestro maravilloso bitcoin descentralizado hay ballenas "moviendo" precios y haciendo acuerdos bajo cuerda y mamoneo a toneladas.



Y están en su derecho. 
Tengo la seguridad de que esos bitcoins no son "mamoneados", si sigo las transaciones hasta su origen veo como se han generado. No como con el otro lado del par. Un lado tiene límites y el otro no.




2 años dijo:


> Limitar la moneda a nose cuantos mil minolles no soluciona el problema (solo crea un artefacto especulativo absurdo, como los sellos o los tulipanes) y vuestro algoritmo para crear moneda consumiendo electricidad tampoco.



Te compro lo de crear moneda consumiendo electricidad. 

Ni de coña te compro lo de que limitar la moneda no soluciona el problema. Lo que pasa es que nunca se ha hecho de verdad.




2 años dijo:


> A mí no me beneficia nada, soy un currito con nómina, pero no soy un flipao comedoritos reinventando el mundo otra vez, volviendo a pasar por donde ya hemos pasado por decimocuarta vez.



Claro, claro... como yo, que casualidad.




2 años dijo:


> Probablemente la mejor solución sería referenciarlo a cuánta moneda fiat existe, esas estadisticas supongo que son lo mas preciso y "neutro" que se puede sacar para estimar crecimiento, o al menos para competir con esas monedas y darle "seriedad" al asunto y que una moneda global triunfe.



Referenciar a algo que dependa de decisiones de personas = mal asunto, lo mismo de siempre.
Con la minería sucede lo mismo, al final por economía de escala toda ella tenderá a centralizarse. Pero es mi opinión, claro.


2 años dijo:


> Mantendrías el anonimato, y mantendrías la tecnología, y seria global, y no estaría centralizada, lo cual es bastante de lo que demandais y cualidades que apreciais, y se eliminaria la especulación y la escasez con lo que podría triunfar REALMENTE como moneda.



Existen, pero mamoneizables y no anónimos: derechos especiales de giro - Buscar con Google


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

Aquí el único que dice auténticas sandeces de barra de bar eres tú, siempre te sales por la tangente con tonterías y diciendo que si pero no.

Na, mira yo discuto de esto porque me ayuda a pensar sobre ello y me divierte, pero andar con esas historietas de filosofía de andar por casa a estas alturas como que no.

Y respecto a la referencia ya me corrigió woorrfood o como se diga y bien acepte su corrección y le di las gracias.

Referencia a las principales monedas y listo. 

En la economía no hay nada más que decisiones personales, referenciar a un algoritmo de mierda que ajusta vete tu a saber cómo una dificultad también es una decisión, de mierda por cierto.

Ahora que se os demuestra que las monedas fluctúan en un mercado descentralizado, que las crea la gente descentralizadamente y que compiten en un mercado entre ellas, ahora resulta que eso es malo, vaya por Dios...


----------



## barborico (27 Nov 2018)

Pa una cosa que me arrepiento de escribir...


----------



## 2 años (27 Nov 2018)

Y lo de que limitar la cantidad de moneda impide que circule u favorece la especulación es algo que entiende de manera intuitiva un niño de 5 años


----------



## shitcoin (27 Nov 2018)

$3,721.34


----------



## barborico (27 Nov 2018)

Don erre que erre: Twitter


----------



## ako (28 Nov 2018)

La competencia de los bancos - Economía Directa en Economia directa en mp3(27/11 a las 11:10:19) 01:26:49 30345214 - iVoox


A partir del minuto 30:40


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2018)

Creo que una importante noticia.
En Bitfinex han anunciado que Tether tendrá su par con fiat; USD-USDT y EUR-EURT. Es decir se podrá pasar fiat a tether y viceversa, así como ingresar, comerciar o retirar tanto fiat como tether.


----------



## tastas (28 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Creo que una importante noticia.
> En Bitfinex han anunciado que Tether tendrá su par con fiat; USD-USDT y EUR-EURT. Es decir se podrá pasar fiat a tether y viceversa, así como ingresar, comerciar o retirar tanto fiat como tether.



Seguirá siendo la misma mierda de moneda que siempre,aunque atraerá algunas miradas de los dueños del USD y con suerte se acabe ya este esperpento.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (28 Nov 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A "los listos" le da por menospreciar,criticar,reírse... del BTC y sus inversores mientras "los tontos" continúan a lo suyo con sus negocios.
> 
> Nasdaq lanzara futuros de bitcoin en el primer trimestre de 2019



en lo que va de año, los top 100 acumulan 500.000 bitcoins mas. superforrados pero mongolos.


----------



## rujtt (28 Nov 2018)

Otras gentes de otros lugares que preguntan que ¿sabeis alguna manera segura de conseguir los btc diamond del fork?


----------



## barborico (28 Nov 2018)

¿Rebote del gato muerto? ¿Cuantos btcs llevará el gato?


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (28 Nov 2018)

shitcoin dijo:


> $3,721.34



hombre ¿HYdra multinick? marcando minimos una vez mas


yo de ti compraba, yo cada vez que posteas un minimo compro un poco mas.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2018)

Siempre a largo plazo, lo dicen los expertos.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Nov 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> hombre ¿HYdra multinick? marcando minimos una vez mas
> 
> 
> yo de ti compraba, yo cada vez que posteas un minimo compro un poco mas.




Es que no falla una el tio, menudo crack


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (30 Nov 2018)

el que compro BTC en maximos en 2014, tiene un 180% de debeneficio, el que compro acciones de telefonica, un 30% de perdidas. 

hasta los torpes entre los torpes ganan dinero con btc.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Es que no falla una el tio, menudo crack



Debería preocuparse más por su viogen, no por Bitcoin, no parece muy listo. En el pecado lleva la penitencia.


----------



## tastas (30 Nov 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> el que compro BTC en maximos en 2014, tiene un 180% de debeneficio, el que compro acciones de telefonica, un 30% de perdidas.
> 
> hasta los torpes entre los torpes ganan dinero con btc.



Tener acciones de telefónica no es de torpes. Directamente no tiene nombre.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Nov 2018)

Bitcoin's fundamentals are strengthening despite price decline


----------



## barborico (30 Nov 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto's Page - P2P Foundation


----------



## tastas (30 Nov 2018)

https://www.criptonoticias.com/infraestructura/kaspersky-panorama-criptomonedas-bitcoin/

Esta noticia la traigo porque la tuitea Alberto Toribio después de haberle vendido el blockchain a Bankia y ponerse a revivir coinffeine.

Se ve que Kaspersky dice que las empresas no le ven rentabilidad a sus proyectos con el blockchain.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Dic 2018)

tastas dijo:


> https://www.criptonoticias.com/infraestructura/kaspersky-panorama-criptomonedas-bitcoin/
> 
> Esta noticia la traigo porque la tuitea Alberto Toribio después de haberle vendido el blockchain a Bankia y ponerse a revivir coinffeine.
> 
> ...




Por fin se han dado cuenta que para aplicaciones privadas y centralizadas hay tecnologías infinitamente mas eficientes que una blockchain.

La gente empieza a entender el FUD de los últimos años que decían "lo importante no es bitcoin, lo importante es la tecnologia que hay detrás de bitcoin, blockchain"

Una gran mentira para desprestigiar bitcoin. En este mismo hilo ya se ha dicho varias veces que blockchain sin bitcoin no sirve para prácticamente nada.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Dic 2018)

En el reddit inglés están a punto de conseguir 1 millón de suscritos, es cuestión de horas:

Bitcoin - The Currency of the Internet


----------



## tastas (3 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En el reddit inglés están a punto de conseguir 1 millón de suscritos, es cuestión de horas:
> 
> Bitcoin - The Currency of the Internet









Yo me he desuscrito para ver si se puede volver a celebrar.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Dic 2018)

Nueva versión de Bisq. Lo han rediseñado todo, desde la web hasta la aplicación misma:

Bisq - The decentralized Bitcoin exchange


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Nueva versión de Bisq. Lo han rediseñado todo, desde la web hasta la aplicación misma:
> 
> Bisq - The decentralized Bitcoin exchange



Lo más importante es que comienza la DAO en pruebas (testnet Bitcoin). 
Si no me equivoco, los BSQ son la aplicación más avanzada y seria de coloured coins en Bitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (5 Dic 2018)

Que siga bajando, todos sabiamos que despues de todo solo van a perdurar un puñado de no mas de 5 criptos que aporten algo, cuando antes desaparezca la morralla mejores proyectos seran construidos en las que queden


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2018)

Los anarquistas estáis encantados con bitcoin por razones políticas. Pero bitcoin no romperá el poder de los estados, ni de las instituciones financieras globales. Más bien se dará por parte de los estados un proceso de absorción de la tecnología Blockchain, y será aplicada a los Estados de forma masiva. Habrá criptos asociadas a cada moneda global, y estas criptos sí que gozarán de confianza real de los consumidores.

Vuestras fantasías anarquistas y cyberpunk, son solo eso, mitología para teneros entretenidos mientras veis como el estado se apropia de esta tecnología.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Los anarquistas estáis encantados con bitcoin por razones políticas. Pero bitcoin no romperá el poder de los estados, ni de las instituciones financieras globales.




Es posible, pero al menos tenemos una alternativa. Si yo quiero vender algo en bitcoins y el comprador también está interesado entonces podemos hacerlo. Eso es libertad, pero entiendo que una mente esclava no lo comprenda.


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Es posible, pero al menos tenemos una alternativa. Si yo quiero vender algo en bitcoins y el comprador también está interesado entonces podemos hacerlo. Eso es libertad, pero entiendo que una mente esclava no lo comprenda.



Los esclavos (sic) también podemos comprar y vender lo que queramos en euros, y de forma mucho más práctica y sencilla. Pero vosotros sois los defensores de la libejtá.


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Los esclavos (sic) también podemos comprar y vender lo que queramos en euros, y de forma mucho más práctica y sencilla. Pero vosotros sois los defensores de la libejtá.



Utilizando un dinero en efectivo en proceso de extinción, puede que sí. Como se te ocurra comprar por internet en Euros tienes más ojos encima de ti que en una webcam porno.


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Utilizando un dinero en efectivo en proceso de extinción, puede que sí. Como se te ocurra comprar por internet en Euros tienes más ojos encima de ti que en una webcam porno.



Lo que está en extinción es el MODO DE PAGO, pero no la moneda en sí. 

He comprando por internet miles de productos en euros, y no he tenido nunca ningún problema. Y me dan igual esos ''ojos'' , no tengo nada que ocultar.

Y tu? Te crees alguien tan relevante para ser espiado? :XX::XX: Cuando seguramente a nadie le interese un comino tu vida.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2018 at 20:29 ----------


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Los esclavos (sic) también podemos comprar y vender lo que queramos en euros, y de forma mucho más práctica y sencilla. Pero vosotros sois los defensores de la libejtá.




Estás en tu derecho de hacerlo si quieres, no seré yo quien te diga que no lo hagas. Pero parece que os escuece que otros no lo hagan.


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Estás en tu derecho de hacerlo si quieres, no seré yo quien te diga que no lo hagas. Pero parece que os escuece que otros no lo hagan.



Tu cuando vas al supermercado pagas en bitcoin? Los bitcomaniacos os creeis que estáis fuera de la civilización, y la realidad es que estáis tan metidos como a los que llamáis esclavos.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Tu cuando vas al supermercado pagas en bitcoin?




¿ Que no pague con bitcoin en un sitio concreto quiere decir que ya no puedo hacer en ninguno ? 

De verdad que cortitos sois algunos...


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Que no pague con bitcoin en un sitio concreto quiere decir que ya no puedo hacer en ninguno ?
> 
> De verdad que cortitos sois algunos...



Tú única realidad es que pagas más con ''moneda esclava'' (facturas, comida, alquiler) que con ''moneda libre''. Ergo eres un esclavo.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Tú única realidad es que pagas más con ''moneda esclava'' (facturas, comida, alquiler) que con ''moneda libre''. Ergo eres un esclavo.




Si, pero menos de lo que pagaba ayer y más de lo que pagaré mañana.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Dic 2018)

Gracias por la chincheta amado lidellll!!


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Tú única realidad es que pagas más con ''moneda esclava'' (facturas, comida, alquiler) que con ''moneda libre''. Ergo eres un esclavo.



Todos somos esclavos.

La diferencia es que hay esclavos conscientes, que no desean estar bajo el yugo de nadie, y que promueven formas de salir de su esclavitud, como los propietarios de BTC, y miserables que viven alegres de su servidumbre voluntaria y creen deseable que sus congéneres tengan su misma condición, como tu.


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Todos somos esclavos.
> 
> La diferencia es que hay esclavos conscientes, que no desean estar bajo el yugo de nadie, y que promueven formas de salir de su esclavitud, como los propietarios de BTC, y miserables que viven alegres de su servidumbre voluntaria y creen deseable que sus congéneres tengan su misma condición, como tu.



Más que esclavos conscientes, os llamaría utópicos. Siempre habéis existido, sois entrañables.

La república catalana bien enrique? :XX:


----------



## skandy (6 Dic 2018)

Si has minado tu esos bitcoin claro, si los has comprado en un exchange tendrás que usar dinero para ello, por lo que eres igual de esclavo y encima tonto por alimentar el esquema PONZi del bitcoin


ninfireblade dijo:


> Es posible, pero al menos tenemos una alternativa. Si yo quiero vender algo en bitcoins y el comprador también está interesado entonces podemos hacerlo. Eso es libertad, pero entiendo que una mente esclava no lo comprenda.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Dic 2018)

skandy dijo:


> Si has minado tu esos bitcoin claro, si los has comprado en un exchange tendrás que usar dinero para ello, por lo que eres igual de esclavo y encima tonto por alimentar el esquema PONZi del bitcoin




No amigo, estas muy equivocado. Comprarlos solo hay que hacerlo una vez. A partir de ahi la cadena de pagos se puede hacer indefinidamente sin tener que volver a pasar a fiat.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2018)

La única que aguanta todo esté tinglado a corto plazo es Bitcoin SV.

Para mi está clarísimo que siguen guerreando los de los fork. A corto plazo es una putada, pero al final se ve como todos los forks se acaban devaluando.

BTG llegó a los 474$. Hoy vale 14$.
BCH llegó a los 4300$. Hoy vale 115$.

BSV pues ahora vale 103$, aunque ha llegado a los 240$. Ya veremos si acaba valiendo un doble dígito dentro de un año.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Dic 2018)

Bitcoin va a caer a 0, una pena pero es asi...


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Más que esclavos conscientes, os llamaría utópicos. Siempre habéis existido, sois entrañables.
> 
> La república catalana bien enrique? :XX:



Siempre mejor esclavos conscientes de su condición que intentan cambiar su futuro, y a fe que el hecho de os opongais con tanto interés a ello es que vamos por el buen camino, que reos que abrazan la servidumbre voluntaria y que esperan unas migajas del sistema para seguir sobreviendo.


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que está en extinción es el MODO DE PAGO, pero no la moneda en sí.
> 
> He comprando por internet miles de productos en euros, y no he tenido nunca ningún problema. Y me dan igual esos ''ojos'' , no tengo nada que ocultar.
> 
> ...





Los comercios están hasta los cojones de chargebacks. Algunos usuarios también están jodidos porque les roban y se dan cuenta de que el banco lo quiere saber nada cuando ellos pensaban (equivocadamente) que estaba todo cubierto.
Y negocios tan "yonotengonadaqueocultar" como las webcams porno, periodistas incómodos o políticos disidentes son censurados de las redes bancarias a golpe de click, demostrando que el dinero fiat digital no puede ser considerado propio.

Taptap


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Siempre mejor esclavos conscientes de su condición que intentan cambiar su futuro, y a fe que el hecho de os opongais con tanto interés a ello es que vamos por el buen camino, que reos que abrazan la servidumbre voluntaria y que esperan unas migajas del sistema para seguir sobreviendo.



Que recibáis tan mal las críticas que os hacen, solo quiere decir una cosa, que estáis completamente ciegos y fanatizados con una idea.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2018 at 01:05 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Los comercios están hasta los cojones de chargebacks. Algunos usuarios también están jodidos porque les roban y se dan cuenta de que el banco lo quiere saber nada cuando ellos pensaban (equivocadamente) que estaba todo cubierto.
> Y negocios tan "yonotengonadaqueocultar" como las webcams porno, periodistas incómodos o políticos disidentes son censurados de las redes bancarias a golpe de click, demostrando que el dinero fiat digital no puede ser considerado propio.
> 
> Taptap



Pues tan mal no les debe de ir, cuando siguen con el mismo sistema, y no se fían del blockchain.

La realidad es que las criptos hoy solo se usan comercialmente de forma 'masiva' para actividades ilegales, narcotráfico, trata de blancas, extorsión etc.. Esa es la triste realidad del bitcoin hoy.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Dic 2018)

La peña está liquidando criptos para pagar las compras de black friday y navidad y aquí el personal se pone trascendente.

A bitcoin todavía le queda un alza especulativa que es la implantación masiva de las lightning networks y esa toca este año. Así que yo aprovecharía las rebajas.


----------



## uhnitas (7 Dic 2018)

Tuttle dijo:


> La peña está liquidando criptos para pagar las compras de black friday y navidad y aquí el personal se pone trascendente.
> 
> A bitcoin todavía le queda un alza especulativa que es la implantación masiva de las lightning networks y esa toca este año. Así que yo aprovecharía las rebajas.



Ya, Navidad y Black Friday son en los años pares entonces, no?


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues tan mal no les debe de ir, cuando siguen con el mismo sistema, y no se fían del blockchain.
> 
> La realidad es que las criptos hoy solo se usan comercialmente de forma 'masiva' para actividades ilegales, narcotráfico, trata de blancas, extorsión etc.. Esa es la triste realidad del bitcoin hoy.



La triste realidad de internet en 1990 es que solo se usa para actividades ilegales y los comercios no se fian. Tendrá un impacto para la economía mundial como el del fax, más o menos.
Por cierto, el uso masivo en actividades perseguidas por gobiernos es de fiat. Normalmente en efectivo, pero si te buscas un buen amigo banquero, no solo.

HSBC draws line under Mexican cartel case after five-years on probation | Reuters


Taptap


----------



## rujtt (7 Dic 2018)

Otras gentes de otros lugares que preguntan que ¿sabeis alguna manera segura de conseguir los btc diamond del fork?


----------



## cagabandurrias (7 Dic 2018)

Algunos aún podéis liquidar los bitcoños y comprar algún piso. Las viviendas siguen baratas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Dic 2018)

Estoy deseando que baje a 1.000 para volver a comprar pero me parece que no caerá esa breva.

Y cambiando de tema tras casi 2 años siendo bitcoñeto me he decidido a montarme un nodo. No se me da bien linux, terminal y todo eso así que lo montaré en Windows y el cliente oficial de Core. Siempre tengo el PC encendido por H o por B así que el nodo estará siempre operativo.

Todo bitcoñero debería tener un nodo, si tenéis en casa un portátil o PC viejo que no uséis qué mejor forma que darle un poco de vidilla y convertirlo en nodo, y ahora más que nunca que el BTC va a cumplir 10 años.


----------



## barborico (7 Dic 2018)

La virgen que zanganazo


----------



## tastas (9 Dic 2018)

Keiser Report: Hold On To Your Private Keys (E1316) - YouTube

La segunda parte. Creo que en el programa anterior también la entrevistan.

Taptap


----------



## Digamelon (10 Dic 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bitcoin va a caer a 0, una pena pero es asi...



Si cae a 0 los compro TODOS.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (10 Dic 2018)

Digamelon dijo:


> Si cae a 0 los compro TODOS.



y yo!!!

solo un cateto redomando puede creer que btc va a valer 0. Btc es 

una reserva de valor en paises con inflacion galopante, 
el metodo mas sencillo para pagos internacionales en la mayoria de paises que no pueden usar paypal ni visa. 
un banco portatil, 
un cheque de viaje. 

el que no vea eso es que esta ciego.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Dic 2018)

Digamelon dijo:


> Si cae a 0 los compro TODOS.



TODOS los que estén a la venta.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (10 Dic 2018)

mc afee empieza a recular:

_"If the worst comes and I lose my Bitcoin bet (keep in mind I promised to eat my dick. The cutting it off first was added by the media), I will probably subcontract the task to a relay team of Bangkok prostitutes with instructions to carry out the task slowly, finishing as I exit"_

esto es violencia de genero, propongo que se le oblige a ceñirse a lo prometido al pie de la letra.


----------



## Vilux (10 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> y yo!!!
> 
> solo un cateto redomando puede creer que btc va a valer 0. Btc es
> 
> ...



En paises donde no se puede usar paypal ni visa los bancos, si existen, son una puta mierda y tampoco te servirán para que los exchanges te transfieran la MONEDA LOCAL (otra puta mierda) en que te paguen tus bitcoins.

Sin una banca funcional no hay bitcoin que valga, y con ella es superfluo porque hay muchas opciones más rápidas y fiables de pagar.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (10 Dic 2018)

por al boca muere el trol:

LocalBitcoins.com - bitcoin statistics

*Exchangers in 248 countries and 16506 cities*

Bangladesh

Cities with cash trade (total 785)

Rajshahi Division (7)
Jessore (2)
Bangladesh (3)
Barisal Division (2)
Lakshmipur Sadar Upazila (1)
Cox's Bazar (1)
Mymensingh Division (2)
Rangpur Division (4)
Moulvibazar (1)
Rajshahi (3)
Rangpur (2)
ঢাকা (1)
Kushtia (1)
Chaugachha Upazila (1)
Gaibandha (1)
Chandpur (1)
Khulna (3)
Rangamati (1)
Narayanganj (1)
Dhaka (238)
Khulna Division (12)
Bangladesh, Bangladesh (4)
Chittagong (7)
Sylhet Division (9)
Sylhet (2)
Comilla (5)
Bogra (1)
Chittagong Division (20)
Brahmanbaria (1)
Gaibandha Sadar Upazila (1)
Darshana (1)
Hemayetpur (1)
Pabna (3)
Dhaka Division (39)
Jalsukha (1)
Kasba (1)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Bangladesh
Sell bitcoins online in Bangladesh

Belgium

Cities with cash trade (total 1861)

Roeselare (7)
Wevelgem (1)
Torhout (1)
Verviers (1)
Ninove (2)
Woluwe-Saint-Pierre (1)
Zottegem (2)
Arlon (1)
Tessenderlo (2)
Tienen (4)
Waregem (1)
Schaerbeek (4)
Antwerp, Belgium (1)
Maasmechelen (3)
Lessines (2)
Mol (2)
Brussels (312)
Oudenaarde (1)
Binche (1)
City of Brussels (2)
Diest (2)
Saint Vith (1)
Geel (3)
Groenplaats (1)
Wavre (3)
Durbuy (1)
Charleroi (20)
Kontich (1)
Châtelet (1)
Tremelo (1)
Brecht (1)
Geraardsbergen (6)
Mons (14)
Fleurus (9)
Spa (1)
Menen (1)
Liège (50)
Leopoldsburg (1)
Hasselt (21)
Walloon Region (4)
 Schoten (2)
Gembloux (4)
Schilde (4)
Septon (1)
Etterbeek (4)
Koekelberg (1)
Grimbergen (1)
Belgium, Belgium (1)
Beringen (3)
Aalst (7)
Heist-op-den-Berg (2)
Brussel (3)
Zaventem (1)
Wervik (1)
Belœil (1)
Leuven (32)
Marche-En-Famenne (1)
Blankenberge (3)
Jemeppe-sur-Sambre (1)
Ypres (4)
De Haan (1)
Mettet (3)
Sint-Niklaas (1)
Knokke-Heist (5)
Izegem (2)
Halle (1)
Brugge Koolkerke (1)
Saint-Gilles (1)
Jette (4)
Evergem (1)
Kasterlee (1)
Forest (1)
Genk (2)
Diepenbeek (1)
Vilvoorde (6)
Bruges (20)
Evere (2)
Heusden-Zolder (4)
Lokeren (5)
Bütgenbach (1)
Belgium (12)
Seraing (4)
Braine-l'Alleud (1)
Asse (2)
Nieuwpoort (1)
Zedelgem (1)
Gent (10)
Ostend (3)
Mortsel (1)
Sint-Genesius-Rode (1)
Flanders (2)
Malle (3)
Bastogne (6)
Anderlecht (1)
Antwerpen (10)
Middelkerke (1)
Lichtervelde (1)
Sint-Truiden (8)
Lier (5)
Laarne (1)
Malmedy (1)
Deinze (1)
Braine-le-Château (1)
Zoutleeuw (1)
La Louvière (4)
Kalmthout (5)
Pont-a-Celles (1)
Tournai (3)
Antwerp (130)
Lommel (4)
Zemst (3)
Eupen (1)
Koksijde (2)
Mouscron (5)
Dendermonde (4)
Turnhout (10)
Brasschaat (5)
Ghent (62)
Brugge (2)
Herentals (1)
Welkenraedt (1)
Namur (23)
Herstal (1)
Oostende (1)
Ath (1)
Ottignies-Louvain-la-Neuve (3)
Wijnegem (1)
Olen (1)
Ixelles (4)
Bilzen (4)
Beveren (2)
Rumst (1)
Wachtebeke (1)
Woluwe-Saint-Lambert (2)
Bruxelles (12)
Kortrijk (7)
St Vith (1)
Dilbeek (4)
Uccle (2)
Mechelen (5)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Belgium
Sell bitcoins online in Belgium

Burkina Faso

Cities with cash trade (total 34)

Banfora (1)
Ouagadougou (7)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Burkina Faso
Sell bitcoins online in Burkina Faso

Bulgaria

Cities with cash trade (total 650)

Sliven (2)
Haskovo (3)
Blagoevgrad (2)
София (6)
Burgas (11)
Bansko (1)
Yambol (1)
Dobrich (2)
Sunny Beach (6)
Kyustendil (2)
Razgrad (2)
Veliko Tarnovo (6)
Pazardzhik (1)
Nessebar (1)
Silistra (3)
Kardzali (1)
Sofia-city (4)
Sofia (150)
София / Sofija (2)
Montana (1)
Vratsa (1)
Pleven (1)
Bulgaria (3)
Svilengrad (1)
Shumen (1)
Bulgaria Service (1)
Bulgariapuls (1)
Ruse (9)
Svishtov (2)
Petrich (1)
Varna (25)
Plovdiv (39)
Пазарджик / Pazardzhik (1)
Sandanski (1)
Smolyan (1)
Stara Zagora (4)
Vidin (1)
Pernik (1)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Bulgaria
Sell bitcoins online in Bulgaria

Bosnia and Herzegovina

Cities with cash trade (total 136)

Sanski Most (1)
Bukovica (1)
Prijedor (1)
Zenica (1)
Federacija Bosne i Hercegovine (1)
Velika Kladuša (2)
Mostar (1)
Tuzla (2)
Sarajevo (30)
Bihac (1)
Bijeljina (1)
Boranovići (2)
Bosanski Petrovac (1)
Banja Luka (11)
Gradiška (1)
Orašje (1)
Tomislavgrad (1)
Gradačac (2)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Bosnia and Herzegovina
Sell bitcoins online in Bosnia and Herzegovina

Barbados

Cities with cash trade (total 42)

Christ Church (2)
Oistins (1)
Bridgetown (9)
Holetown (1)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Barbados
Sell bitcoins online in Barbados

Saint Barthélemy

Cities with cash trade (total 6)

Gustavia (1)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Saint Barthélemy
Sell bitcoins online in Saint Barthélemy

Bermuda

Cities with cash trade (total 39)

Hamilton Parish (1)
St.George's (1)
Hamilton (6)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Bermuda
Sell bitcoins online in Bermuda

Brunei Darussalam

Cities with cash trade (total 73)

Kuala Belait (2)
Belait District (1)
Brunei Darussalam (1)
Brunei-Muara District (8)
Brunei-Muara (4)
Bandar Seri Begawan (8)
BSB (1)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Brunei Darussalam
Sell bitcoins online in Brunei Darussalam

Bolivia

Cities with cash trade (total 396)

Oruro Department (1)
Bolivia, Bolivia (2)
Cochabamba (25)
Oruro Dept (1)
La Paz Dept (1)
Santa Cruz Department (2)
La Paz Department (6)
Nuestra Señora de La Paz (16)
Santa Cruz de la Sierra (84)
Sucre (10)
Tarija (6)
Santa Cruz (3)
Oruro (6)
El Alto (2)
Cochabamba Department (4)
Bolivia (4)
La Paz (37)
Quillacollo (1)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Bolivia
Sell bitcoins online in Bolivia

Bahrain

Cities with cash trade (total 176)

Bahrain (1)
Riffa (4)
المنامة (1)
Madinat Hamad‎ (1)
Muharraq (3)
Bahrain, Bahrain (1)
Muharraq Governorate (3)
Manama (38)
Southern Governorate (1)
Al Janabiyah (1)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Bahrain
Sell bitcoins online in Bahrain

Burundi

Cities with cash trade (total 36)

Bujumbura (6)
Burundi, Burundi (1)
Bujumbura Mairie (1)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Burundi
Sell bitcoins online in Burundi

Benin

Cities with cash trade (total 76)

Littoral (1)
Abomey Calavi (2)
Porto Novo (5)
Parakou (6)
Cotonou (33)

Online trade

Buy bitcoins online in Benin
Sell bitcoins online in Benin


----------



## Vilux (10 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> por al boca muere el trol:



Me demuestras que en cualquier ciudad, ya sea de Holanda o de Bangladesh, hay entre 0 y 7 individuos dispuestos a aceptar bitcoins por cash y viceversa. :bla: En algunos estercoleros excepcionalmente llegan a 70.

Ya lo sabía. 

Jran rebolusión. Ya solo queda convencer al 99,9999% restante. :XX:


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (10 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Me demuestras que en cualquier ciudad, ya sea de Holanda o de Bangladesh, hay entre 0 y 7 individuos dispuestos a aceptar bitcoins por cash y viceversa. :bla: En algunos estercoleros excepcionalmente llegan a 70.
> 
> Ya lo sabía.
> 
> Jran rebolusión. Ya solo queda convencer al 99,9999% restante. :XX:



algunos no son individuos , son empresas. 

tu decias que en el tercer mundo la gente no tiene acceso a bitcoin, seguidamente yo te dejo con el culo al aire y tu dondedije digo digo diego.

has quedao retratao como lo que eres: un trolaco del copon, realemente no sabes ni de lo que estas hablando.


----------



## Vilux (11 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> tu decias que en el tercer mundo la gente no tiene acceso a bitcoin, seguidamente yo te dejo con el culo al aire y tu dondedije digo digo diego.



Recurres a la falacia de la excepcionalidad. 

Si afirmo que los seres humanos tenemos una cabeza me "rebates" con el individuo excepcional que tiene dos... qué espabilado eres :bla:

En fin, tontico, ya han pasado 10 años y nada. Sigue esperando a que la gente acepte en masa el tulipán mientras lo ves caer, pero no esperes de pie.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (11 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Recurres a la falacia de la escepcioanlodad.
> 
> Si digo que los seres humanos tenemos una cabeza me "rebates" con el individuo excepcional que tiene dos...
> 
> En fin, tontico, ya han pasado 10 años y nada. Sigue esperando a que la gente acepte en masa el tulipán mientras lo ves caer, pero no esperes de pie.



no me limito a esperar. cada vez que baja compro un pokito mas.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> algunos no son individuos , son empresas.
> 
> tu decias que en el tercer mundo la gente no tiene acceso a bitcoin, seguidamente yo te dejo con el culo al aire y tu dondedije digo digo diego.
> 
> has quedao retratao como lo que eres: un trolaco del copon, realemente no sabes ni de lo que estas hablando.




Ya ha quedado retratado múltiples veces como lo que es. Como cuando usa palabras de las que no conoce su significado como decir que las monedas son fungibles porque se pueden partir en trocitos mas pequeños. Un ignorante con el que ya no vale la pena perder el tiempo.


----------



## shitcoin (11 Dic 2018)

*$3,333.05*


----------



## p_pin (11 Dic 2018)

shitcoin dijo:


> *$3,333.05*



Hydra? eres tú?


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Dic 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Hydra? eres tú?




Coño pues si es Hydra es señal de compra clarísima, el tio clava todos los minimos. All in !!!


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (12 Dic 2018)

2 preguntas para los entendidos

¿cuantos bitcoins han cambiado de manos en el ultimo año?

¿siempre quedara reflejado en la cadena de bloques?


----------



## vpsn (12 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> 2 preguntas para los entendidos
> 
> ¿cuantos bitcoins han cambiado de manos en el ultimo año?
> 
> ¿siempre quedara reflejado en la cadena de bloques?



A la segunda, si, stodos los movimientos siempre quedan reflejados en la cadena, de hecho esa es la gracia de Blockchain. La primera tendria que mirarlo, mira a ver en blockchain.info si encuentras alguna estadistica.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2018 at 09:19 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Coño pues si es Hydra es señal de compra clarísima, el tio clava todos los minimos. All in !!!



El problema esque cada vez los clava mas abajo xD


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Dic 2018)

¿Alguien ha aprovechado las rebajas para comprar?

Parecía que el 2018 iba a ser el año de las LN pero no ha sido así, tienen que madurar mucho todavía, testearse a fondo e integrarse en monederos y exchanges.

Luego está el tema de la privacidad, que hay varias propuestas sobre la mesa pero nada a corto plazo.

Si algo he aprendido es que el BTC es capaz de cualquier cosa, desde pegar un pumpazo que te deja con el culo torcido (20.000 $ en las Navidades pasadas) hasta pegar un bajón brutal en el que todo el mundo lo da por muerto (3.500 $ ahora). No sirven análisis técnicos ni fundamentales, no sirven predicciones ni corazonadas, ni pálpitos ni "yo creo que". Con el BTC todo es posible.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha aprovechado las rebajas para comprar?
> 
> Parecía que el 2018 iba a ser el año de las LN pero no ha sido así, tienen que madurar mucho todavía, testearse a fondo e integrarse en monederos y exchanges.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en el último párrafo; y en lo que respecta al primero, si te refieres a que 2018 no ha sido el año de LN porque no se a adoptado masivamente, también lo estoy; pero si ha sido el año de LN respecto a su desarrollo, ha evolucionado muchísimo, lo sigo practicamente día a día y es impresionante la calidad técnica de sus desarrolladores y como problema tras problema se va solventando. LN ha hecho sentirme como lo hizo bitcoin cuando lo conocí en 2013, quedan escollos por solventar como el backup de los canales o el control de fraude en los canales a nodos inactivos, pero en ambos casos ya hay también solución en camino. De hecho, próximamente se van a centrar en soluciones para proyectar LN a producción (autopilot mejorado, diseño "user-friendly", backups individuales de canales, soluciones para aumentar la capacidad de la red...), dando por zanjados otros aspectos funcionales que previamente había que darles solución.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2018 at 21:50 ----------




KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> ......
> 
> ¿siempre quedara reflejado en la cadena de bloques?



NO:

- Si yo te doy un papel con una clave privada que contiene 1 btc, ese saldo ha cambiado de manos y no queda reflejado.

- Opendime. 
- El saldo entre canales LN, al cerrarlos queda reflejado el balance final, pero mientras tanto, un canal puede permenecer abierto meses o años (pago de una nómina, TV de pago, un comercio...) y solo se reflejará el saldo en la blockchain cuando se cierre.
- Sidechains cómo Liquid o RSK.
- Intercambio de BTC en un exchange 
- ....


----------



## micromachista (12 Dic 2018)

*3033 dolares right now*







---------- Post added 12-dic-2018 at 23:58 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha aprovechado las rebajas para comprar?
> 
> Parecía que el 2018 iba a ser el año de las LN pero no ha sido así, tienen que madurar mucho todavía, testearse a fondo e integrarse en monederos y exchanges.
> 
> ...



de una estupidez todo es posible, pero siempre acaba mal a la larga


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (13 Dic 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2018 at 21:50 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero eso no ofrece seguridad ¿puedo cambiar la clave privada sin que qede reflejado en la blockchain?


----------



## bmbnct (13 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> pero eso no ofrece seguridad ¿puedo cambiar la clave privada sin que qede reflejado en la blockchain?



No puedes cambiar la clave privada, quede o no reflejado en la blockchain; era un ejemplo absurdo para que se entendiera porque no. Pero si el objetivo es ese, puedes usar Opendime, donde ninguna de las partes conoce la clave privada.


----------



## MIP (13 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> . No sirven análisis técnicos ni fundamentales




El análisis técnico funciona de hecho bastante bien con BTC, existe un volumen suficiente y las tendencias dibujadas son bastante diáfanas. 

Si crees que no es así es porque quizá no sabes aún lo suficiente de la materia. 

También hay que pensar que no se comporta como una acción, sino más como una commodity, en lo que se refiere a la volatilidad.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (13 Dic 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> No puedes cambiar la clave privada, quede o no reflejado en la blockchain; era un ejemplo absurdo para que se entendiera porque no. Pero si el objetivo es ese, puedes usar Opendime, donde ninguna de las partes conoce la clave privada.



pregunto directamente, ¿pueden o estan cambiando de manos grandes cantidades de bitcoins sin que se refleje en la blockchain?


----------



## tastas (13 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> pregunto directamente, ¿pueden o estan cambiando de manos grandes cantidades de bitcoins sin que se refleje en la blockchain?



Sí que se puede. Por ejemplo, mediane apuntes contables en un exchange. En algún momento esos cambios se reflejan en la cadena de bloques, pero no tienes por qué saber la cuantía; yo puedo ir retirando poco a poco mis fondos de un exchange o también puede parecer que hay un gran intercambio cuando en realidad es un exchange agrupando direcciones en un proceso de redistribución de sus propios fondos.
También hay otras maneras de hacer intercambio de grandes cantidades sin que quede reflejado en la cadena de bloques, como por ejemplo mediante los ya comentados Opendimes, pero aquí mi percepción es que el volumen que se moverá es bastante bajo.


----------



## digipl (13 Dic 2018)

MIP dijo:


> El análisis técnico funciona de hecho bastante bien con BTC, existe un volumen suficiente y las tendencias dibujadas son bastante diáfanas.
> 
> Si crees que no es así es porque quizá no sabes aún lo suficiente de la materia.
> 
> También hay que pensar que no se comporta como una acción, sino más como una commodity, en lo que se refiere a la volatilidad.



¿Y que haces posteando en esta mierda de foro lleno de comedoritos voxeros?

Porque si el análisis técnico te funciona con BTC, supongo que ya serás multimillonario y estarás en el caribe con tu yate lleno de putas ucranianas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Dic 2018)

MIP dijo:


> El análisis técnico funciona de hecho bastante bien con BTC, existe un volumen suficiente y las tendencias dibujadas son bastante diáfanas.
> 
> Si crees que no es así es porque quizá no sabes aún lo suficiente de la materia.
> 
> También hay que pensar que no se comporta como una acción, sino más como una commodity, en lo que se refiere a la volatilidad.



¿Entonces cómo nadie que se dedica al análisis técnico predijo el bajón a los 3.500 $? Todo el mundo daba por sentado que los 6.500 $ eran el suelo y que solo podía ir hacia arriba.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Dic 2018)

Y añado, todos los fondos de inversión gestionados por grandes gurús del análisis técnico, todos, han terminado en bancarrota. No hay ni uno solo que haya aguantado en el medio/largo plazo. Obviamente en el corto plazo cualquier método puede funcionar, hasta el lanzar una moneda al aire para decidir si compro o vendo.

Curiosamente todos estos gurús del AT se dedican a vender libros y a dar cursos por los que cobran una pasta por enseñar "su método". ¿ Si tú tienes un método, por qué lo vendes en vez de directamente utilizarlo ? La excusa que ponen es que así ganan dinero por duplicado, utilizando el método por un lado y vendiéndolo por otro lado. Pero cualquiera que sepa un poco de teoría de juegos sabe que eso no es posible ya que cuanta más gente haya usando el mismo método hace que sea menos rentable e incluso perdedor. Además, si supuestamente tienes un método con el que ganar dinero no necesitas venderlo.


----------



## Geldschrank (13 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Entonces cómo nadie que se dedica al análisis técnico predijo el bajón a los 3.500 $? Todo el mundo daba por sentado que los 6.500 $ eran el suelo y que solo podía ir hacia arriba.



Yo sí que vi en bitcointalk esas predicciones. E incluso de 1500-2000$. Y cuando hay mucha gente haciéndolas siempre se cumplen.

En el subforo de especulación. Ahí hay gente que pilota mucho.


----------



## MIP (13 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Entonces cómo nadie que se dedica al análisis técnico predijo el bajón a los 3.500 $? Todo el mundo daba por sentado que los 6.500 $ eran el suelo y que solo podía ir hacia arriba.





A ver que algunos tenéis una idea errónea de lo que es AT, que no es una bola de cristal que lo adivina todo y te da superpoderes, es solamente una herramienta estadística de análisis de tendencias en base al precio y al volumen históricos. 

El AT entendida como teoría Dow no es especialmente bueno prediciendo o proyectando niveles, ni tampoco es bueno anticipando movimientos, ya que su maxima es la de confirmar tendencias, no la de predecirlas. 

Otra cosa es que algunos se inventen pajas mentales y lo llamen AT. 



ninfireblade dijo:


> Y añado, todos los fondos de inversión gestionados por grandes gurús del análisis técnico, todos, han terminado en bancarrota.



Que tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra. El que acabes en bancarrota lo único que dice es que no tienes un método de control de riesgo efectivo. Independiente de tu metodología. 




ninfireblade dijo:


> Curiosamente todos estos gurús del AT se dedican a vender libros y a dar cursos por los que cobran una pasta por enseñar "su método". ¿ Si tú tienes un método, por qué lo vendes en vez de directamente utilizarlo ?




Yo te lo explico, es muy sencillo. Lo hacen porque su método funcionó en el pasado, pero al cabo de unos meses el mercado tiende a “absorber” o eliminar las ineficiencias en las que estaba basado (y mucho más desde que usan robots con IA para los cálculos adaptativos). 

Cuando los métodos dejan de funcionar, al gurú se le ocurre ganar dinero haciendo un libro y vendiéndolo. Obviamente no sirve ni una mierda. 

Que es parecido a los que venden ASICS, que te los venden a ti cuando llevan 6 meses minando ellos y ya tienen la siguiente generación lista.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Dic 2018)

Cuando hay previsiones de todos los tipos pues es lógico que alguna se tiene que cumplir ya que todas las posibilidades están cubiertas. 

También había predicciones de que bitcoin no pasaría de los $95. O que los 2800 eran una barrera infranqueable.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Dic 2018)

Vaya historia: Twitter


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Dic 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Vaya historia: Twitter



Estoy bastante de acuerdo con el punto 12:



> 12/ If there is another bull run and you make a bunch of cash then remember to take profits. Don't overstretch yourself. People say don't invest what you can't afford to lose, well don't keep in Crypto profits which will change your life.



Es lo que hemos comentado varias veces por aquí, si consigues una cantidad que te permita vivir sin trabajar y gozar de la dolce vita no es descabellado venderlo todo. Siempre puedes recomprar algo para protegerte de la inflación.


----------



## tastas (13 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Estoy bastante de acuerdo con el punto 12:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No vendo todos mis btc ni de coña. Y no es por avaricia, es por principio.
Si btc te ha hecho rico siguiendo un camino, por qué deberías salirte y deshacerte de ellos?

Es que acaso se te ha olvidado que 1 btc = 1 btc y las propiedades del mejor dinero jamás inventado en la historia del hombre? Cuando se gana mucho dinero en el corto plazo, el largo plazo ya no importa?
Vender una parte es comprensible y más cuando hablamos de multiplicar X10 con lo cual puedes tener la tranquilidad de ir en free ride y que te importe menos una caída del 50%. Vender todo tiene menos sentido a menos que estés aquí atraído por la alta volatilidad y el corto plazo. Estos twits en 3 años serán recordados por los hodlers y el autor reconocerá que lo mejor era haberse quedado quieto.
Correrte juergas e ir en primera cuando no se tiene una entrada de dinero estable que te lo permita hacer (y aún así), es de idiotas. Con o sin btc.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Dic 2018)

tastas dijo:


> No vendo todos mis btc ni de coña. Y no es por avaricia, es por principio.
> Si btc te ha hecho rico siguiendo un camino, por qué deberías salirte y deshacerte de ellos?
> 
> Es que acaso se te ha olvidado que 1 btc = 1 btc y las propiedades del mejor dinero jamás inventado en la historia del hombre? Cuando se gana mucho dinero en el corto plazo, el largo plazo ya no importa?
> ...



Yo pensaba igual que tú, holdear a muerte, pero es que llevo 2 años y medio en paro y no encuentro nada ni creo que nunca nadie me contrate jamás, así que cada vez me atrae más la idea de vender todo y despreocuparme para siempre.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (13 Dic 2018)

me autocito y prefiero preguntar aqui por que el hilo de las ALT parece una secta



KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> una pregunta para los tecnicos
> 
> ¿existen hard forks no amistosos de cryptos no minables? os agradeceria si me poneis algun ejemplo





---------- Post added 13-dic-2018 at 22:06 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo pensaba igual que tú, holdear a muerte, pero es que llevo 2 años y medio en paro y no encuentro nada ni creo que nunca nadie me contrate jamás, así que cada vez me atrae más la idea de vender todo y despreocuparme para siempre.



vende la mitad o 2/3, pero no lo vendas todo


----------



## tastas (13 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo pensaba igual que tú, holdear a muerte, pero es que llevo 2 años y medio en paro y no encuentro nada ni creo que nunca nadie me contrate jamás, así que cada vez me atrae más la idea de vender todo y despreocuparme para siempre.



Mientras gastes poco, si tienes que vender para cubrir gastos no es ninguna vergüenza.
Te recomiendo ampliar fronteras en la búsqueda de trabajo. No sé dónde estás ni tu edad, pero si puedes, recuerda que hay vida y seguramente gente dispuesta a aceptar lo que tengas que ofrecer más allá de donde estés.

Taptap

---------- Post added 13-dic-2018 at 22:10 ----------




KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> me autocito y prefiero preguntar aqui por que el hilo de las ALT parece una secta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues más secta somos en este hilo. Bastante nos costó que nos dejaran en paz con las alts y ahora nos vienes con preguntas sobre monedas no PoW...
Los forks que recuerdo son porque se rompió la moneda, como en nxt que pasó a llamarse de otra manera e incluso aprovecharon para inflar la masa monetaria. Más bien hicieron algo así como una actualización.

Taptap


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (14 Dic 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Pues más secta somos en este hilo. Bastante nos costó que nos dejaran en paz con las alts y ahora nos vienes con preguntas sobre monedas no PoW...
> Los forks que recuerdo son porque se rompió la moneda, como en nxt que pasó a llamarse de otra manera e incluso aprovecharon para inflar la masa monetaria. Más bien hicieron algo así como una actualización.
> 
> Taptap



es que he repasado todos los hard forks no amistosos y creo que solo se han dado en cryptos minables. 

quiero decir, en caso de hard fork, en monedas POW siempre tus monedas se multiplican por 2. pero en monedas no POW creo que no tiene por que darse.

creo q eso es vital, la duplicidad de monedas en caso de hard fork es lo que hace a bitcoin y otras cryptos POW un dinero democratico. en caso de conflicto el usuario siempre tendra al menos dos opciones donde elegir. 

por ejemplo, pongamos que el equipo de bitcoin core decidiera eliminar el halving cada 4 años, como es logico, la mayoria de usuarios se opondrian y tendria lugar un hard fork y casi todo el mundo venderia el bitcoin devaluado y conservaria la nueva moneda. 

la posibilidad de un hard fork en caso de conflicto es lo que crea confianza en una crypto.


----------



## skandy (14 Dic 2018)

Democrático dice... El hard fork es la forma más simple de timar a los pequeños insensatos , por parte de los grandes acumuladores de bitcoin


KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> es que he repasado todos los hard forks no amistosos y creo que solo se han dado en cryptos minables.
> 
> quiero decir, en caso de hard fork, en monedas POW siempre tus monedas se multiplican por 2. pero en monedas no POW creo que no tiene por que darse.
> 
> ...


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (14 Dic 2018)

agradeceria que alguno q sepa en verdad del tema me sacara de dudas.


----------



## tastas (14 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> es que he repasado todos los hard forks no amistosos y creo que solo se han dado en cryptos minables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los que tendrían que hacer un hard fork para eliminar el halving son los que quisieran esa medida, la "mayoría de usuarios" no tendría que hacer nada más que seguir en la versión actual.

Nada impide un hard fork que acabe con dos cadenas paralelas compitiendo entre sí en monedas PoS.

Taptap


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (14 Dic 2018)

perdon por mi insistencia, pero y en monedas sin POw ni POs como iota, xrp etc?

supongo que en ese caso no tiene sentido plantearlo


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Dic 2018)

Bitcoin no lo usa nadie, me lo ha dicho un iluminado que pasaba por aqui.

PD: 300.000 transacciones diarias de uso real


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Bitcoin no lo usa nadie, me lo ha dicho un iluminado que pasaba por aqui.
> 
> PD: 300.000 transacciones diarias de uso real



Además el taxi al lado informa de la cotización: 3.400 :XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2018)

Finales de verano de 2017. Un buen grupo de conocidos, sin relación entre ellos me empiezan a preguntar muy interesados para entrar en Bitcoin. Después de unas cuantas llamadas la respuesta era común...entrar y salir en medio plazo 6-8 meses.
Extrapolando la situación, es de suponer que en esas fechas, por algún motivo: Publicidad, influencers, consejos interesados entró mucha gente disparando el precio. (Parece que el gráfico lo corrobora). Ahora estamos a precio de esas fechas, con gente sudando tinta....la salida es estrecha y mucha gente para salir. Ya sabemos como terminan estas cosas. 
Los listos ya están fuera. (Si en una partida de Póker no detectas al pardillo en las dos primeras manos, el pardillo eres tú)

Suerte y personalmente creo que el precio se estabilizará por debajo de los 1000$. Con mucha gente perdiendo dinero, y unos pocos que ya lo han ganado.


----------



## Vilux (14 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> PD: 300.000 transacciones diarias de uso real



Fuente o te llevas lefada en la cara.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Dic 2018)

Perdón, me equivocado.

No son 300.000 pagos por día... son mas de 400.000 y subiendo :Aplauso:

Pero oye, que Bitcoin no lo usa nadie...


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Fuente o te llevas lefada en la cara.



Si es a nivel global no es ninguna barbaridad, al contrario es una cifra marginal. Sobre el número global de frikis criptotecnomod es un porcenteje reducido, y sobre las transacciones globales diarias es insignificante. Y no hablamos de que ha aparecido hace dos días, ya lleva tiempo como para tener un uso más extendido que esos cientos de miles de transacciones. 
Por ejemplo Paypal gestionó en 2017 ...7.500 millones de pagos.


----------



## Vilux (14 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Perdón, me equivocado.
> 
> No son 300.000 pagos por día... son mas de 400.000 y subiendo :Aplauso:
> 
> Pero oye, que Bitcoin no lo usa nadie...




Jajaja! pero a quién crees que engañas, mocoso?

Esa web MEZCLA los gastos en servicios con las transacciones de los EXCHANGES para que sea imposible conocer el uso monetario (si lo hubiese).





Todo alrededor de ester truño es falso! Putos estafadores de mierda!


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Jajaja! pero a quién crees que engañas, mocoso?
> 
> Esa web MEZCLA los gastos en servicios con las transacciones de los EXCHANGES para que sea imposible conocer el uso monetario (si lo hubiese).
> 
> ...



Cualquier empresa seria de estadísticas financieras te muestra los datos en millones de transacciones, con Bitcoin la medida base son miles. Con ese dato basta....::


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Dic 2018)

En la deep web todo se paga con BTC, ahí tenéis un uso real 24/7.


----------



## Vilux (14 Dic 2018)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En la deep web todo se paga con BTC, ahí tenéis un uso real 24/7.



Nadie discute que haya uso real pero es anecdótico, joder, igual que las putas que se cobran en tabaco.


----------



## MIP (14 Dic 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Puede que sí tenga un uso en países inestables, ahí sí... Realmente es el escenario donde las criptomonedas sí puede que triunfen, en contextos de inestabilidad social - política donde las monedas nacionales son como el papel higiénico,




Ese es el escenario que manejan los defensores de BTC... incluidos en ese saco de monedas basura el $ o el €. 

No es que la situación de deuda estatal inasumible en ambas zonas invite a la tranquilidad, y en caso de debacle a nivel mundial el escenario de hiperbitcoinizacion es solamente uno de los muchos posibles. 

Yo por si acaso me quedo más tranquilo combinando un poco de BTC, un poco de metales preciosos y algo de terrenos e inmuebles. Lo mismo me vienen bien todos ellos o ninguno, así está el horizonte de oscuro.


----------



## Vilux (14 Dic 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Puede que sí tenga un uso en países inestables, ahí sí... Realmente es el escenario donde las criptomonedas sí puede que triunfen, en contextos de inestabilidad social - política donde las monedas nacionales son como el papel higiénico.



Hasta el papel higiénico es más estable el bitcoin. Pobres los tercermundistas que suman la inestabilidad del pais a la inestablidad del tulipán, es saltar de la sartén directo al fuego. Los inteligentes siempre tendrán oro y plata.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2018)

El otro día, en un partido de la Bundesliga de Alemania. Es una captura de un video, no he encontrado una foto. La valla de publicidad de la derecha.







Patrocinador del Mainz 05. Hasta en el fútbol.


----------



## Samadhi (15 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> mc afee empieza a recular:
> 
> _"If the worst comes and I lose my Bitcoin bet (keep in mind I promised to eat my dick. The cutting it off first was added by the media), I will probably subcontract the task to a relay team of Bangkok prostitutes with instructions to carry out the task slowly, finishing as I exit"_
> 
> esto es violencia de genero, propongo que se le oblige a ceñirse a lo prometido al pie de la letra.



Lo que el McAffo quiso decir es que con lo que iba a sacar timando a "criptoLimpiabotas", le iban a comer la polla "cienes y cienes" de "chortinas"...


----------



## LPMCL (15 Dic 2018)

Txabales, después de leer intermitentemente vuestros varios foros BTCeros, con vuestro permiso me decido a dar mi opinión, for what it’s worth.
Creo que vuestra mente millenial, llena de videojuegos y demás consumibles inculcados, no os deja ver fuera del bosque. Vuestra generación es lo más tonto que ha habido en tiempo, pero no es vuestra culpa. Por eso voy a basar mi argumentación en un ejemplo, suficientemente corto para que entre en vuestros slots cerebrales marcados por FB e Instagram.

Un día viajando por USA, paré en una gasolinera a echar caldo y vi lo siguiente: si pagas con una moneda USD pre-1965, te damos por cada half-dollar coin 2.5 galones (7 litros y pico). ¿Como? Os preguntareis… medio dólar = 7 litros de gasofa?? Sabía que en USA está más barata, pero… ¿tanto?

Los dólares pre-1965 tenían un 90% plata pura y 10% cobre. El valor nominal es el mismo, medio puto dólar, pero el valor de compra es múltiplos eso. 

OK, una historia muy bonita, pero ¿a dónde quieres ir a parar?... Os preguntareis. Muy sencillo.

El USD, EUR, RMB… son papel fiduciario, deuda, que sin el legal tender no valdrían nada. El oro y la plata son (desde hace 3000+ años) la mosca cojonera de gobiernos y demás “inventores de monedas”, que no hace mas que sacarles los colores y mantenerse constante mientras otros experimentos van y vienen. 

Y os ahorro el suspense: BTC también. No es numerario de nada, es la capa superior, un vehículo más que siempre necesitará referenciarse a algo; como el USD nominal (face value de la moneda) vs su valor real (contenido físico de la misma). El metal no está diseñado ni su valor decidido por decreto. Condiciones indispensables para la aceptación y durabilidad de algo en el mundo monetario.

Nuestro punto de encuentro metalero-BTCero es librarnos de las garras de la creación arbitraria de moneda, lo sé. Pero os falta bagaje, conocimientos monetarios y os sobra ingenuidad: todo lo basáis en tecnología que es lo menos importante en estas lides. Una prueba: al preguntaros si veis BTC como la futura moneda reserva mundial, todos levantáis la mano y decís SIIII. Cuando os dicen donde se van a invertir los excedentes de los particulares/instituciones/países que acumulan BTC, cual será el futuro mercado de deuda, bonos etc… no tenéis ni idea de lo que os hablan (siendo la condición n1 de una moneda reserva y por lo que los exaltados que apuntan al RMB como futuro sustituto del USD no se enteran; el mercado chino de deuda es circunstancial y no hay rule of law que garantice nada). Empezad a estudiar la relación USD-Petróleo-Oro y dejad de escribir tonterías en el móvil.

Termino el panfleto compartiendo también el hastío que todos tenemos de la dominación yankee/USD, de tener que aguantar su imperialismo y de que sean tan chuloputas con el resto. Además de mentirosos compulsivos hollywoodianos. Ahora bien, entre una dominación USA y una China, prefiero mil veces estar subyugado a los 1ros. Los putos chinos y su mentalidad de masa, su poca sofisticación y cutrería es mil veces peor que la mierda protestante del Mayflower que ahora mismo rige occidente. El estado de vigilancia que están creando los chinos es digno de black mirror (van a una sociedad basada en puntos que se otorgan a cada uno, y serás valorado socialmente en consecuencia)

BTC llegara a 300USD. Yo en la subida, propuse a la persona equivocada entrar bastante fuerte (cotizaba a 400USD), nunca con la idea de mantener, siempre tuve claro que no es metal, nunca lo seria. Era para echar unas risas… Y bien que nos hubiéramos reído a 5000USD (a ese nivel me quemaría, mas no lo hubiera aguantado). Decidiendo como y la mejor forma de quitárnoslos de las manos. Rápido.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Dic 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> [...] Una prueba: al preguntaros si veis BTC como la futura moneda reserva mundial, todos levantáis la mano y decís SIIII. [...]




Error. Ningún partidario de bitcoin tiene ese planteamiento. Ni siquiera vemos que vaya a sustituir al fiat. Y tampoco todos somos millenials.

Es decir, que has basado todo tu post en varias premisas, todas incorrectas, por lo cual cualquier conclusión sacada será incorrecta.


----------



## tastas (15 Dic 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Txabales, después de leer intermitentemente vuestros varios foros BTCeros, con vuestro permiso me decido a dar mi opinión, for what it’s worth.
> 
> Creo que vuestra mente millenial, llena de videojuegos y demás consumibles inculcados, no os deja ver fuera del bosque. Vuestra generación es lo más tonto que ha habido en tiempo, pero no es vuestra culpa. Por eso voy a basar mi argumentación en un ejemplo, suficientemente corto para que entre en vuestros slots cerebrales marcados por FB e Instagram.
> 
> ...









Taptap

---------- Post added 15-dic-2018 at 17:36 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Error. Ningún partidario de bitcoin tiene ese planteamiento. Ni siquiera vemos que vaya a sustituir al fiat. Y tampoco todos somos millenials.
> 
> 
> 
> Es decir, que has basado todo tu post en varias premisas, todas incorrectas, por lo cual cualquier conclusión sacada será incorrecta.



Yo veo más probable que sea reserva mundial a que sustituya a monedas estatales.
Y le doy un porcentaje alto de que ocurra, por lo lo menos un 5% en 20 años.

Taptap


----------



## LPMCL (15 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y tampoco todos somos millenials.



Entonces lo tuyo tiene mas delito todavia

---------- Post added 15-dic-2018 at 20:18 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El valor del oro es social, está cortado por la especulación, por la cultura, por la historia, por procesos económicos/tecnológicos/científicos complejos... en sí mismo no tiene "valor"



Eso que dices es cierto. El único valor que tiene es monetario, mínimas aplicaciones fuera de ello. 
Las teorías del valor, desde Ricardo pasando por Marx y terminando en Menger aquí no aplican. No os enteráis. Tenéis algo que se citaba ya en el antiguo testamento, por lo que la humanidad todavía se embelesa y no sabéis el porqué. ¿Como vais a saber la deriva del BTC?
Vuestras decisiones de inversión son puramente emocionales.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Por eso en realidad es irrelevante que el bitcoin sean bits o una clave privada y una clave pública y un acceso a una red global... Es tan "cultural" el precio del oro como el precio de un bitcoin... Y si vale nada como dices, compra un bitcoin por 1 céntimo de euro :rolleye: ... Ahhh, que nadie te lo vende...



Si, todo tiene su day in the sun… fue bueno mientras duro. Ahora el declive.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo también podría decir que el precio de la onza de oro según mi parecer está sustentado pro especuladores y gente que está acumulando, que para mí vale en realidad 10 dólares, pero nadie me va a vender una onza de oro a 10 dólares...



Tu opinión es irrelevante (como la mía). Es el Lindy effect de Taleb lo que cuenta. BTC no ha demostrado nada; especialmente aguante en una crisis económica, que no ha pasado por ninguna. Esa será la prueba de fuego, ver quien se agarra a BTC cuando el resto se vende. Nos vamos a reír.


----------



## Vilux (16 Dic 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Deberías hacerte una pregunta ¿cómo se comportaría el ser humano moderno ante el oro si nunca lo hubiese conocido?



¿Cómo se comportaría mi abuela si tuviese ruedas? Como una bicicleta.

El oro ya ha sido descubierto por el mercado como el producto más aceptable en los intercambios comerciales (definición de dinero). Y subrayo descubierto frente a impuesto por una autoridad. Es tan imposible ya "desdescubrirlo" como desdescubrir la rueda.

Que el bitcoin no haya sido descubierto como dinero no lo deja en mejor posición que cualquier otra cosa que aún no sea dinero, puede seguir ahí milenios si que el mercado lo descubra. 

Peor aún, el bitcoin fue concebido como imitación de los metales preciosos, pero como ya tenemos metales preciosos, ¿quién va a aceptar una cutre imitación?


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Peor aún, el bitcoin fue concebido como imitación de los metales preciosos, pero como ya tenemos metales preciosos, ¿quién va a aceptar una cutre imitación?




Cada vez ya os molestais menos en inventaros cosas para atacar bitcoin. Ahora resulta que el bitcoin fue concebido como imitación de los metales preciosos :XX::XX:

Claro, claro, porque los metales preciosos se pueden transferir a través de Internet (si, esa cosa moderna que no usa casi nadie, solo 4 frikis)


----------



## Vilux (16 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Cada vez ya os molestais menos en inventaros cosas para atacar bitcoin. Ahora resulta que el bitcoin fue concebido como imitación de los metales preciosos















ninfireblade dijo:


> Claro, claro, porque los metales preciosos se pueden transferir a través de Internet (si, esa cosa moderna que no usa casi nadie, solo 4 frikis)



Para eso ya está MasterCard, ni siquiera eso imitáis bien.

Tampoco se puede viajar por internet, o follar por internet. Chaturbate es a bitcoin lo que al oro es una mujer. 

Hay cosas básicas que no se pueden sustituir por bits, cojones! Una de ellas es el dinero.

.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (16 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Hay cosas básicas que no se pueden sustituir por bits, cojones! Una de ellas es el dinero.
> 
> .



la mayor parte del dinero del mundo no son mas que bits. 

como podeis perder el tiempo discutiendo con este analfabeto funcional.


----------



## Vilux (16 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> la mayor parte del dinero del mundo no son mas que bits.



Eso son títulos de deuda, ignorante. Bitcoin ni siquiera llega a eso.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> como podeis perder el tiempo discutiendo con este analfabeto funcional.




La verdad es que suelo ignorarlo pero hay veces que dice tonterías tan grandes que no me puedo contener.


----------



## Vilux (16 Dic 2018)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La verdad es que ...



La verdad es que un tulipán aunque valga cero seguirá siendo una flor, pero bitcoin es nada^256.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Dic 2018)

A eso me referia...


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (16 Dic 2018)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Finales de verano de 2017. Un buen grupo de conocidos, sin relación entre ellos me empiezan a preguntar muy interesados para entrar en Bitcoin. Después de unas cuantas llamadas la respuesta era común...entrar y salir en medio plazo 6-8 meses.



un ataque agudo de _yalodeciayoismo_, tomate un vasito de agua que se te pasa enseguida...

---------- Post added 16-dic-2018 at 16:30 ----------

el dinero es deuda dicen por ahi, 

probad a cobrar toda la deuda al mismo tiempo, a ver que pasa.


----------



## barborico (16 Dic 2018)

El oro es mal dinero desde que no tiene divisibilidad infinita sin pérdidas de valor y para mejorarla tengo que confiar en los papeles que me da a cambio un tercero (goldsmith & co), lo que posibilita el mamoneo a gran escala.

La "moneda" de bitcoin es el satoshi, pero podría ser 10^-15 btc perfectamente si fuera necesario.

Bitcoin y oro físico: diferencias y similitudes frente al dinero fíat


----------



## Vilux (16 Dic 2018)

barborico dijo:


> La "moneda" de bitcoin es el satoshi, pero podría ser 10^-15 btc perfectamente si fuera necesario.



La divisibilidad infinita del bitcoin es tan teórica como la del oro, prueba a pagar un satoshi y me cuentas cuanto te piden los "mineros" (metáfora del oro) de comisión, imberbe.

El oro en de mano a mano no tiene ninguna comisión, sea el peso que sea.


----------



## barborico (16 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> La divisibilidad infinita del bitcoin es tan teórica como la del oro, prueba a pagar un satoshi y me cuentas cuanto te piden los "mineros" (metáfora del oro) de comisión, imberbe.
> 
> El oro en de mano a mano no tiene ninguna comisión, sea el peso que sea.



Sí que la tiene. La pagas al tener que dividirlo para usarlo como dinero, no al hacer la transacción, como es evidente, tontaco.

Siempre podré intercambiar 30 kg de oro mano en mano fácilmente para pagar una casa... ah espera, no. :: Igual va a ser más fácil cambiar de nombre algún registro de alguna empresa dedicada al custodio de oro eh ::
O el registro de la propiedad de algunos btcs y no hace falta fiarse de nadie.

Y no se necesitan mineros para pagar un satoshi.

Espera que ahora monto una red de ábacos certificados sobre los tenedores de oro de forma instantánea (lo que sería la LN y BTC) emmm... no ::


----------



## Disolvente (16 Dic 2018)

A las puertas de los 10 años del nacimiento del bitcoin ( 3/1/2009 ), dicha efeméride no puede presentarse en los mass media de otra forma que no sea con un cadáver de la criatura. Es una fecha importante y debe estar acompañada de su correspondiente marcha fúnebre.

Veremos a ver por la mismas fechas de 2020.


----------



## Vilux (16 Dic 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Sí que la tiene. La pagas al tener que dividirlo para usarlo como dinero, no al hacer la transacción, como es evidente, tontaco.



No, idiota, los costes de extracción y manipulación están por debajo de la cotización, de otra forma no es rentable producir oro. Sale al mercado a precio de cotización.

El diferencial de compra-venta es para cubrir el riesgo de la cotización, y es menor que para cualquier otra divisa en circulación porque es la más estable de todas.

Son costes que además solo se incurren una sola vez, al contrario de BTC que necesita de un gasto continuo por el mero hecho de existir mas otro gasto por cada transacción.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (16 Dic 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Sí que la tiene. La pagas al tener que dividirlo para usarlo como dinero, no al hacer la transacción, como es evidente, tontaco.
> 
> Siempre podré intercambiar 30 kg de oro mano en mano fácilmente para pagar una casa... ah espera, no. :: Igual va a ser más fácil cambiar de nombre algún registro de alguna empresa dedicada al custodio de oro eh ::
> O el registro de la propiedad de algunos btcs y no hace falta fiarse de nadie.
> ...



¿No se necesitan mineros para validar la transacción de un satoshi?


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> un ataque agudo de _yalodeciayoismo_, tomate un vasito de agua que se te pasa enseguida...
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-dic-2018 at 16:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Supongo que eres uno de los que me pagan los cubatas...nos vemos por debajo de 1000 $

E


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (16 Dic 2018)

​


MarketMaker dijo:


> Supongo que eres uno de los que me pagan los cubatas...nos vemos por debajo de 1000 $
> 
> E




si baja de 1000 compro mas bitcoins, merluzo

ademas, no pretendo que bitcoin me pague los cubatas, sino un chalet en Zahara de los Atunes. 

Anda, vete a tomarte el cola cao.


----------



## barborico (16 Dic 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> No, idiota, los costes de extracción y manipulación están por debajo de la cotización, de otra forma no es rentable producir oro.



Sí, claro, cuando compras un lingote tienes un cupo infinito de divisiones/refundiciones.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2018 at 22:04 ----------




mugriento dijo:


> ¿No se necesitan mineros para validar la transacción de un satoshi?



Se necesitan para validar la transacción que abre/cierra el canal que permite intercambiar satoshis a bajo coste.

Eso sería la "red de ábacos" ::


----------



## Vilux (16 Dic 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Sí, claro, cuando compras un lingote tienes un cupo infinito de divisiones/refundiciones.



Efectivamente


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (16 Dic 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Se necesitan para validar la transacción que abre/cierra el canal que permite intercambiar satoshis a bajo coste.
> 
> Eso sería la "red de ábacos" ::



Ah, vale, hablas de LN, entiendo.


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Dic 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> No puedes cambiar la clave privada, quede o no reflejado en la blockchain; era un ejemplo absurdo para que se entendiera porque no. Pero si el objetivo es ese, puedes usar Opendime, donde ninguna de las partes conoce la clave privada.




No es tan absurdo. Las Casascius, con todas sus variantes, o los monederos opendime de un solo uso, pueden intercambiarse así, externamente.
A Casascius porque le fastidiaron el negocio, si no podría haberse expandido ese tipo de venta de Bitcoin. Miremos a nuestro alrededor, Mucha gente no tiene problema en confiar en un tercero y le gusta tener algo físico en el bolsillo.


----------



## Lateralus (17 Dic 2018)

A ver si baja un poco más y compro mis primero bitcoins.

Trolls madafackas!


----------



## Pablo Villa (17 Dic 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Txabales, después de leer intermitentemente vuestros varios foros BTCeros, con vuestro permiso me decido a dar mi opinión, for what it’s worth.
> Creo que vuestra mente millenial, llena de videojuegos y demás consumibles inculcados, no os deja ver fuera del bosque. Vuestra generación es lo más tonto que ha habido en tiempo, pero no es vuestra culpa. Por eso voy a basar mi argumentación en un ejemplo, suficientemente corto para que entre en vuestros slots cerebrales marcados por FB e Instagram.
> 
> Un día viajando por USA, paré en una gasolinera a echar caldo y vi lo siguiente: si pagas con una moneda USD pre-1965, te damos por cada half-dollar coin 2.5 galones (7 litros y pico). ¿Como? Os preguntareis… medio dólar = 7 litros de gasofa?? Sabía que en USA está más barata, pero… ¿tanto?
> ...




A ti , también te sobra ingenuidad...

"...El oro y la plata son (desde hace 3000+ años)... la mosca cojonera de gobiernos..." NIET.....diras +3000 años- menos los 47 últimos años!

Los metales eran el canario de la mina como indicador de inflación....esa propiedad de los metales ha sido neutralizada y secuestrada por los bancos y gobiernos desde hace años. Y esta por ver, que la recuperen pronto.
Si los gobiernos decidiesen volver a recuperarlos y reintroducir los metales como activo monetario para respaldar sus monedas, será con precio a conveniencia, posiblemente en cryptos centralizadas, y con una supuesta convertibilidad, donde tú nunca veras el oro.

Así pues, Btc bajara o subirá, pero de momento fluctúa a libre mercado. La malintencionada manipulación del precio, si la hay, será siempre temporal.

Btc , no es solo la tecnología, ....es la disposición y equilibrio entre las partes (nodos, mineros, comunidad) que hacen muy interesante la descentralización.

Supongamos que eres un particular con 10 Mill.de dólares que deseas poner a resguardo. Donde compras ese oro?? No lo hay. Y si fueras un banco que haces? Te pones a comprar yuanes convertibles, en plena guerra comercial?? De locos.....!

PD.- Por cierto, aquí de millenians veras pero pocos. La mayoría tenemos los huevos negros hace décadas! Ahórrate los prejuicios y el tiempo en escribirlos.


----------



## halt_no_function (17 Dic 2018)

Ha pasado aproximadamente un año desde aquel máximo absoluto de 19891$ por cada BTC.
Ahora mismo, las variaciones con respecto al año anterior del top 15:

BTC/USD: 3352 (-82,73%)
XRP/USD: 0,28812 (-61,27%, pero ha llegado a valer 3,28)
ETH/USD: 88,26 (-87,3%)
XLM/USD: 0,09703 (-58,52%, pero ha llegado a valer 0,9199)
USDT/USD: 0,99734 (-0,258%)
EOS/USD: 2,0132 (-76,38%, pero ha llegado a valer 23)
LTC/USD: 27,14 (-91,7%)
BCH/USD: 80,38 (-95,7%)
BSV/USD: 76,34 (apareció el 15 de Noviembre de 2018, bloques de 128 MB, parece una evolución de BCH)
TRX/USD: 0,01311 (-63,72%, pero ha llegado a valer 0,229112)
ADA/USD: 0,030098 (-92,6%)
XMR/USD: 40,15 (-87,82%)
IOTA/USD: 0,23077 (-93,68%)
BNB/USD: 4,7975 (-0,02%, pero ha llegado a valer 24,64, el único descenso relativo menos acusado)
DASH/USD: 67,52 (-93,69%)

Y como anécdota:
BitConnect, BCC/USD: 0 (-100%).

A los bitcoiners os queda el consuelo de que vuestra criptomoneda no se ha visto desplazada hasta la fecha por ninguna otra cripto y que ha sido la más estable y menos volátil (tether no lo cuento por razones obvias).
Y que dentro de las alt-coins, las más publicitadas en el hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IOTA, Bitcoin Cash, etc,) han sido de las que peor comportamiento han tenido.

Por cierto, echo en falta este par de gifs, bastante ilustrativos del momento .


----------



## popit (17 Dic 2018)

The bottom is near. Lo huelo. Eso no significa que vayamos para arriba. Esto va a quedarse "muerto" un largo tiempo. Hasta que pensemos que ya no vale para nada... Entonces despegará como un puto rayo. xD


----------



## MIP (17 Dic 2018)

popit dijo:


> The bottom is near. Lo huelo. Eso no significa que vayamos para arriba. Esto va a quedarse "muerto" un largo tiempo. Hasta que pensemos que ya no vale para nada... Entonces despegará como un puto rayo. xD



Yo que soy más de análisis técnico (es lo unico que me ha funcionado medianamente bien en los ultimos 12 años de trading) estoy más por la repetición de la famosa "cup and handle", figura idolatrada por muchos frikis del AT, la cual por cierto ya hemos visto en BTC en ocasiones anteriores. 

Según esa suposición lo del "despegue como un rayo" habría que dejarlo para dentro de 2-3 años, ya que ahora mismo nos encontramos viajando al fondo de la "copa".

Pero no deja de ser una suposición, realmente el precio puede hacer y hará lo que le salga de las gónadas, lo dejo solo como comentario anecdótico.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Dic 2018)

Blockstream - Blockstream Satellite Asia-Pacific Phase 2 Coverage And Upcoming API Launch


----------



## bmbnct (18 Dic 2018)

En el último capítulo del podcast de Stephan Livera, Adam Back explica, entre otras cosas, la nueva funcionalidad de mensajería a través de sus satelites con pago Lightning

SLP42 Adam Back, CEO of Blockstream


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (18 Dic 2018)

mensaje de marzo 2013 1 BTc = $50



GenEgoista dijo:


> Gráfico de las fases de una burbuja. Mirad lo que pone en la cima justo antes de explotar: *Un Nuevo Paradigma!!!*
> 
> Insensatos los que no vendáis.


----------



## Arctic (18 Dic 2018)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> mensaje de marzo 2013 1 BTc = $50



No esperes que reconozcan su error, ni este mega retrasado de 2.013 ni los de ahora. Un día desaparecerán dejando atrás toda la basura que han escrito y seguirán con sus grises vidas, tratando de desinformar a la gente no sea que les vaya bien. Qué pena.


----------



## tastas (18 Dic 2018)

Yo creo que estamos volviendo a esa barrera psicológica infranqueable que era el valor de 1 onza de oro.
Bitcoin nunca superará esa barrera y tal.
Quizá se refería al lingote.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Dic 2018)

He leído que los de Blockstream están lanzando más satéllites-nodo. Brutal hamijos, nodos en el puto espacio.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Dic 2018)

Casi 4.000 pipazos, buen pumpeo nocturno.


----------



## vpsn (20 Dic 2018)

Tu da muuuuuuuun


----------



## Ponlastuyasaremojar (24 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mirando desde más atrás



Eso son muchos ceros de Dios, NF.


----------



## Pirro (24 Dic 2018)

A todos los bitcoñeros y shitcoñeros, a los creyentes y a los descreídos, a los inversores a largo y a los especuladores a corto, a toros y a osos y hasta a los nocoiners recalcitrantes les deseo Feliz Navidad y un próspero año nuevo.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (24 Dic 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> A todos los bitcoñeros y shitcoñeros, a los creyentes y a los descreídos, a los inversores a largo y a los especuladores a corto, a toros y a osos y hasta a los nocoiners recalcitrantes les deseo Feliz Navidad y un próspero año nuevo.



se nota que lso CM y lso troles estan de vacaciones de naavidad, q remanso de paz


----------



## DEREC (27 Dic 2018)

*CUIDADO USUARIOS DE ELECTRUM*

Ya han robado hoy mas de 200 BTC. Parece que mientras no hagas transacciones no hay riesgo.

Mas info:

when broadcasting transaction, error message from server is displayed as is · Issue #4968 · spesmilo/electrum · GitHub


----------



## Vilux (28 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> A primera vista
> 
> ...
> 
> Mirando desde más atrás


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta confundido ....
> A ver ...no mateis al mensajero . Pero si vais a hacer demagogia barata pues
> oye hagamosla todos . Ahora , que el cryptotulipan 1 cae a plomo
> vamos , que se hunde en la miseria , sorry ...que hunde en la miseria
> ...



Cuba tampoco será lo que es hoy. Será usana, estas jodido igualmente


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2018)

En unas pocas horas toca nuevo ajuste de dificultad y será de un +8.5%

Como siempre, el sistema funcionando como un reloj de precisión.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Dic 2018)

He ido a abrir el Electrum y el Windows me lo ha detectado como malware y me lo ha puesto en cuarentena. Quiero pensar que ha sido así por el reciente ataque pishing que está sufriendo Electrum.


----------



## Corcho (31 Dic 2018)

Pero no faltaba un año para eso?

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 09:29 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> En unas pocas horas toca nuevo ajuste de dificultad y será de un +8.5%
> 
> Como siempre, el sistema funcionando como un reloj de precisión.



No faltaba un año para eso?


----------



## MIP (31 Dic 2018)

Corcho dijo:


> No faltaba un año para eso?




Eso es para el halving de recompensa. El recalculo de la dificultad viene cada 2016 bloques.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Dic 2018)

¿Qué es REALMENTE un Bitcoin? - YouTube


----------



## bmbnct (31 Dic 2018)

Las transacciones en Bitcoin se disparan y están en máximos de los últimos 10 meses (315000tx/día on-chain)

Bitcoin Transactions chart


----------



## bmbnct (31 Dic 2018)

Subida del 10% en la dificultad de bitcoin:

https://twitter.com/BtcBlockBot/status/1079789821898473473?s=19


----------



## tastas (1 Ene 2019)

No son infalibles. No fue en 2018, pero será en 2019.

Taptap


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ene 2019)

Vires in Numeris
Feliz 2019


----------



## Arctic (3 Ene 2019)

Feliz décimo aniversario, señores. Larga vida al rey.


----------



## tastas (3 Ene 2019)

Van los de bitmex y ponen un anuncio en The Times para celebrar el aniversario.

Bitcoin featured in "The Times" paper on its 10th Anniversary : Bitcoin

Qué bueno.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Ene 2019)

Brutal el regalo que nos hizo a toda la humanidad hace justo hoy 10 años. Grande Satoshi y grande Bitcoin.

Me pido para reyes una GUI amigable para LND y que se implementen las Schnorr Signatures, con eso me conformo para el 2019.


----------



## tastas (3 Ene 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Brutal el regalo que nos hizo a toda la humanidad hace justo hoy 10 años. Grande Satoshi y grande Bitcoin.
> 
> Me pido para reyes una GUI amigable para LND y que se implementen las Schnorr Signatures, con eso me conformo para el 2019.



Entiendo que los 25k algodoncitos/btc en adelante los das por hechos...

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ene 2019)

Se confirma la decadencia de Bitmain. Según he leído han despedido al 50% de la plantilla y cerrados varios centros de minería. Esto ultimo ya lo habíamos visto con el descenso de su hashrate durante los últimos meses.

Una vez más ha quedado demostrado que el que va en contra de los intereses generales de Bitcoin, a la larga termina perdiendo y arruinado. Por muy poderoso que seas y por mucho dinero que tengas (como era el caso de Bitmain, que era un gigante) aunque inicialmente eso te de la capacidad de atacar a la red, a la larga estás muerto.

Para el que no esté puesto en el tema, recordarles que Bitmain fue el principal responsable de que hubiéramos tardado tanto en tener implementado SEGWIT. Posteriormente se descubrieron sus motivos: ASICBoost, the reason why Bitmain blocked Segwit.

También son responsables de la bifurcacion y creacion de bcash, que no es mas que otro ataque a la cadena principal para hacerse con el control de Bitcoin. Y el último que conozco ha sido el fork del fork con su guerra interna que ha provocado la ultima caida de precios.

Con la desaparición de Bitmain se habrá conseguido una buena limpieza del sistema.


----------



## kikepm (3 Ene 2019)

10 años para soñar en cambiar este sistema PUTREFACTO que quieren que suframos todos los esclavos voluntarios y sus dueños.


PUES LES VA A DAR POR EL CULO A TODOS ELLOS


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Ene 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Entiendo que los 25k algodoncitos/btc en adelante los das por hechos...
> 
> Taptap



Sobre el precio creo que hasta el próximo halving no veremos grandes pumpeos pero quién sabe.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Ene 2019)

Floreros, estoy buscando una predicción del precio que rulaba por la Internec hace ya tiempo, por el 2016 o 2017 sería. Básicamente simulaba varios escenarios, algo así:

-Bitcoin se establece como moneda principal para las compras online: el precio por BTC sería X
-Bitcoin hace lo anterior + depósito de valor sustituyendo al oro: el precio por BTC sería X
-Bitcoin hace todo lo anterior + todas las compras del día a día se hacen con BTC: el precio por BTC sería X
-Bitcoin se posiciona como único medio de pago a nivel mundial: el precio por BTC sería X

La simulación se basaba más o menos en eso que os pongo, pero no logro encontrar el artículo o noticia donde salía. ¿Alguien recuerda los datos?


----------



## Arctic (5 Ene 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Floreros, estoy buscando una predicción del precio que rulaba por la Internec hace ya tiempo, por el 2016 o 2017 sería. Básicamente simulaba varios escenarios, algo así:
> 
> -Bitcoin se establece como moneda principal para las compras online: el precio por BTC sería X
> -Bitcoin hace lo anterior + depósito de valor sustituyendo al oro: el precio por BTC sería X
> ...



Hay muchas, no sé si se puede considerar alguna mejor que otra... Aquí te dejo una bastante antigua que acabo de buscarte:

Aviso de redirección

Perdon por ser tan torpe con los links, si pinchas en la imagen se ve bien.


Aquí hacia el final de la página igual lo ves mejor:

Crypto Hero SG


----------



## fjsanchezgil (5 Ene 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Floreros, estoy buscando una predicción del precio que rulaba por la Internec hace ya tiempo, por el 2016 o 2017 sería. Básicamente simulaba varios escenarios, algo así:
> 
> -Bitcoin se establece como moneda principal para las compras online: el precio por BTC sería X
> -Bitcoin hace lo anterior + depósito de valor sustituyendo al oro: el precio por BTC sería X
> ...



Futuro precio del bitcoin: entre 47 millones y 143.000 dÃ³lares

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Ene 2019)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Futuro precio del bitcoin: entre 47 millones y 143.000 dÃ³lares
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk



Sííííí, ese era el link. El artículo original es inglés y está aquí: Datavetaren

Hay que tener en cuenta que esas previsiones se hicieron a finales de 2015, ahora las cosas han cambiado e igual habría que rehacer los cálculos.


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2019)

En relación a los ataques a ETC, se me ha ocurrido:
Los exchanges suelen pedir X confirmaciones para que te dejen operar después de una transacción. El usuario tiene alguna manera de solicitar un número mínimo de confirmaciones cuando retira una criptomoneda de un exchange?

Taptap


----------



## MIP (8 Ene 2019)

tastas dijo:


> En relación a los ataques a ETC, se me ha ocurrido:
> Los exchanges suelen pedir X confirmaciones para que te dejen operar después de una transacción. El usuario tiene alguna manera de solicitar un número mínimo de confirmaciones cuando retira una criptomoneda de un exchange?




No tiene sentido. Cuando pides la retirada registran una petición en una cola de trabajo y una tarea programada se pasa, la lee y conecta con la wallet por RPC para hacer la transferencia on chain.

A partir de ahí al Exchange se la sopla lo que pase porque no depende ya de ellos, salvo que estuvieran en un fork inválido y tengan que repetir la operación (lo reclamas abriendo un ticket o repitiendo la petición)


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2019)

Y digo yo...todas las POW que tengan menos de


> un grupo minero privado había logrado aumentar su poder de hash a 3.263 GH/s.



en el 50%, ¿no deberian ser bloqueadas de todos los exchanges?


----------



## tastas (9 Ene 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Y digo yo...todas las POW que tengan menos de en el 50%, ¿no deberian ser bloqueadas de todos los exchanges?



La rentabilidad de un ataque depende del poder de minado y del valor de la red/moneda.
Si la moneda vale un euro, por muchos PH que tenga no los voy a emplear en atacar algo que me va a dar tan poco beneficio.
Si hay un exchange que juzga insegura una moneda y la de lista pues bien por ellos. Seguramente haya otra casa de cambio que la liste si hay gente dispuesta a comprarla y venderla. Al final es responsabilidad de cada uno juzgar el riesgo que asumimos cuando nos metemos en Bitcoin o en alguna shitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Y digo yo...todas las POW que tengan menos de en el 50%, ¿no deberian ser bloqueadas de todos los exchanges?




Si un exchange quita una moneda de su listado va a dejar de ganar dinero a base de comisiones, que al fin y al cabo es su negocio. Mientras haya volumen negociado suficiente que les deje un buen pellizco no les interesa quitarlas del listado.

Lo que hacen es aumentar el numero de confirmaciones necesarias para considerar valida la transaccion onchain enviada para realizar el deposito. Como en cualquier blockchain, cada confirmacion (nuevo bloque) es seguridad añadida a las transacciones anteriores y mas costosa de revertir.

En cualquier caso, el 99.99% de las shitcoins terminarán desapareciendo, la gente entenderá que la única que tiene valor es Bitcoin y el resto simples copias malas.


----------



## pernales (9 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> SATOSHI : apellido japones ...
> 
> NAKAMOTO : apellido japones ...
> 
> ...



Sr Martin Alonso Lopez.



Sr Cosme Martin

Sr martin Cosme

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/06/article-2575067-1C1726D900000578-491_306x423.jpg


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maestro, ¿pero ha necesitado Vd 10 años para llegar a esa brillante conclusión?


----------



## pernales (10 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> Tu eres bobo de nacimiento o estas vacilando al clapham ?
> ERES BOBO ...
> 
> Satoshi es un apellido , no es un nombre . El que no sabe japones le da igual Osaka que Kioto . Nakamoto es un apellido , no es un nombre .
> ...



Tu eres el que pone la comparacion con los apellidos españoles.

El pernales cree que el clampan es tonto.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Ene 2019)

Ha bajado de golpe 200$, se me esfuma la himbersión!

Coñas a parte, supongo que ha tenido que ver con lo del ataque 51% del Ethereum Classic?


----------



## skandy (10 Ene 2019)

Bueno ahora ya 500


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ene 2019)

skandy dijo:


> Bueno ahora ya 500




Tranquilo, estamos al mismo precio que hace unas semanas. Lo que pasa es que no viniste por aquí a avisarnos de la subida.


----------



## tastas (11 Ene 2019)

Parece que al chino cudeiro le están dando su ración de "skin in the game". Las bajadas brutales de la cotización tienen estos efectos colaterales positivos.
Bitcoin se nutre de aire fresco tras apartar a las manzanas podridas.

Bitmain Replaces CEO Jihan Wu After Bitcoin Cash Gamble Fails - Bitcoinist.com

Taptap


----------



## Registrador (11 Ene 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Parece que al chino cudeiro le están dando su ración de "skin in the game". Las bajadas brutales de la cotización tienen estos efectos colaterales positivos.
> Bitcoin se nutre de aire fresco tras apartar a las manzanas podridas.
> 
> Bitmain Replaces CEO Jihan Wu After Bitcoin Cash Gamble Fails - Bitcoinist.com
> ...



El Karma es muy cabron y al chinorris le esta viendo ahora el castigo por toda la mierda que hizo en los ultimos años. que se joda, esperemos que el siguente sea la mierda andante de Ver, que ascazo me da.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ene 2019)

La banca (BTC) siempre gana


----------



## Antonius Block (11 Ene 2019)

Un año y medio y un fork han hecho falta para que quedara el tema claro. La mayoría aquí lo veíais transparente desde el principio, chapó.

Como solución técnica BCH era y es una castaña, pero la presión a la que ha sido sometido el sistema btc (manipulación especulativa, guerra de noticias en Internet, trolleo de la red con transacciones spam...) me hacía dudar acerca de un eventual sorpaso.

Ya poco sentido tiene dudar de la prevalencia, si bien ahí sigue el dominio bitcoin.com.

Bitcoin sale fortalecido porque ha quedado demostrada en la práctica la teoría de juegos que es la esencia de la red.

En cuanto a la cotización, si hay que buscar alguna ventaja, es que ha estrangulado el mercado hasta un rango de precios que dudaba ver de nuevo hace un año. Oportunidad para entrar a quien le convenza quiero decir, aunque algunos me tiréis piedras.

Todo esto observando los acontecimientos con filosofía. El punto de vista especulativo es diametralmente opuesto claro.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ene 2019)

Ayer se cumplieron 10 años desde el primer twitt que hizo referencia a Bitcoin:

Twitter

Escrito por Hal Finney.

Esto escribió Hal, cuatro años después sobre Bitcoin: 

Bitcoin and me (Hal Finney)


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ene 2019)

Estaba haciendo arqueología por el foro; una pregunta, sabéis si la dirección de Bitcoñero (usuario mítico de este foro) es esta: 

Bitcoin Address 1FxbRtYxccn9UyRmXuqmQ3oHbTAc6R18cC


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ene 2019)

NICK SZABO: CENTRAL BANKS MIGHT SWITCH FROM ‘PHYSICALLY VULNERABLE’ GOLD TO BITCOIN

Nick Szabo: Central Banks Might Switch From 'Physically Vulnerable' Gold to Bitcoin - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (14 Ene 2019)

¿cuanto bitcoins atesoraran los rockefeller, roshchild, la reserva federal etc?


----------



## 2 años (14 Ene 2019)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> ¿cuanto bitcoins atesoraran los rockefeller, roshchild, la reserva federal etc?



Los que tu te quieras imaginar, como todo lo referente al bitcoin.

Ejto eh asín.


----------



## tolomeo (14 Ene 2019)

2 años dijo:


> Los que tu te quieras imaginar, como todo lo referente al bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ejto eh asín.



Apuesto tu cuenta a que tienen más que tú, niño rata 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Ene 2019)

*Rusia se prepara para comprar hasta 10.000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin para eludir las sanciones de EE.UU.*

*Russia Prepares To Buy Up To $10 Billion In Bitcoin To Evade US Sanctions*

(Traducido con deepl)

*Rusia se prepara para comprar hasta 10.000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin para eludir las sanciones de EE.UU.*

Mientras que el mercado se ha centrado cada vez más en los vientos en contra de la economía mundial en general, y en la desaceleración económica de China en particular, mientras que los medios de comunicación se obsesionan con las revelaciones diarias de que Trump puede o no haber coludido con Rusia para ser elegido, en el último año se ha producido un cambio mucho más crítico, si bien no informado.

Como informamos en junio, ya sea debido a la preocupación por las draconianas sanciones occidentales y la confiscación de activos tras el envenenamiento del ex oficial militar ruso Sergei Skripal, o simplemente porque quería diversificarse y alejarse del dólar, Rusia liquidó prácticamente todas sus tenencias del Tesoro a finales de la primavera y principios del verano, en el proceso que desencadenó una importante reevaluación de los precios del Tesoro de los EE.UU. de 10 años de antigüedad, cuyo rendimiento saltó del 2,70% a principios de abril a un máximo del 3,10% en mayo, una medida que los economistas estaban luchando por explicar en ese momento.







La siguiente pregunta obvia es qué hizo Rusia con las ganancias, y no fue una sorpresa que, como escribimos en julio, como Rusia estaba vendiendo casi 100.000 millones de dólares en Treasurys, estuviera comprando oro de forma agresiva.







Además del oro, el Kremlin también dio instrucciones al Ministerio de Hacienda ruso para que cargara yuan, algo que observamos a finales de septiembre, cuando mostramos el aumento de las reservas asignadas al yuan chino.







Como parte de su reasignación fuera del dólar, Rusia también compró una cantidad sustancial de otras monedas distintas del dólar, y según un informe reciente, el dinero retirado de las reservas en dólares se redistribuyó para aumentar la participación del euro al 32%, el yuan al 14,7%, y otro 14,7% de la cartera se invirtió en otras monedas, entre ellas la libra esterlina británica (6,3%), el yen japonés (4,5%), así como en dólares canadienses (2,3%) y australianos (1%).

Y ahora, la última pieza que falta de la masiva reasignación de capital de Rusia fuera de los petrodólares ha surgido, después de que el Telegraph informara que Moscú está preparando una inversión en Bitcoin en un intento de abordar las sanciones de EE.UU., según un economista ruso con estrechos vínculos con el Kremlin.

Según Vladislav Ginko, economista de la Academia Presidencial Rusa de Economía Nacional y Administración Pública, financiada por el Estado, el gobierno está tomando medidas para minimizar el impacto de las sanciones estadounidenses que han golpeado al rublo ruso al reemplazar algunas de sus reservas de dólares estadounidenses por la criptocurrencia más popular del mundo.

Citado por The Telegraph, Ginko dijo que cree que la decisión de desdolarización de Rusia es fundamentalmente un movimiento para "proteger sus intereses nacionales" debido a una posible interrupción de los "flujos de pagos nominados por EE.UU. para el petróleo y el gas ruso" y afirma que la inversión en bitcoin podría llegar a los 10.000 millones de dólares (7.800 millones de libras esterlinas); una cantidad material suficiente para que el precio de las monedas de bitcoin suba considerablemente.

¿Cuándo tendrá lugar la próxima reasignación de capital de Rusia? Según el economista ruso, las compras podrían comenzar el próximo mes. Las criptocurrencias han despertado un gran interés en Rusia, donde el Presidente Putin ha manifestado su interés por los activos digitales en los últimos meses. Ginko cree que Bitcoin y la industria de criptocurrency en general representan ahora el 8% del PIB de Rusia, y que la inversión para reforzar las reservas del país con Bitcoin podría comenzar tan pronto como en febrero.

"El gobierno ruso está a punto de dar un paso para empezar a diversificar las reservas financieras en Bitcoin, ya que Rusia se ve obligada por las sanciones de los EE.UU. a deshacerse de los bonos del Tesoro de los EE.UU. y[recuperar] los dólares estadounidenses", dijo Ginko.

"Estas sanciones y la voluntad de adoptar tecnologías financieras modernas llevan a Rusia a invertir sus reservas en Bitcoin."

Si bien el Banco Central de Rusia aún no ha confirmado o negado el informe y aún no ha publicado los planes oficiales, dijo en una declaración al The Daily Telegraph que "publica información sobre la gestión de activos extranjeros con un desfase de seis meses". Como se ha señalado anteriormente, un país que ha estado desdolarizando agresivamente sus posiciones en el euro, el renminbi chino y el yen japonés esperaría que se produjera una reasignación de activos.

Al hablar con The Telegraph, el analista principal de mercado de eToro, Mati Greenspan, dijo que existe "definitivamente un interés por parte del gobierno[ruso] en hacer esto".

Lo que más sorprende es el tamaño de la reasignación propuesta por Rusia: el supuesto plan de invertir en el activo digital haría que el Estado adquiriera casi una sexta parte de la flota mundial de Bitcoin, aunque, dado que la orden de compra elevaría considerablemente el precio y la valoración, eso reduciría el poder adquisitivo de Rusia.

Además, dado que el gobierno ruso no podría abrir una cuenta con un cambio para comprar criptocurrency, cualquier plan de inversión podría implicar la creación de una "criptocurrency intermediaria" que pueda ser cambiada por Bitcoin. La nueva criptocurrency tendría que ser ofrecida por un corredor como Sberbank, un banco de propiedad estatal, y actuaría como lo que se conoce como un token de utilidad.

"La propuesta que entiendo que está en el escritorio del ministro de finanzas en este momento es crear algún tipo de criptocurrency intermediario", dijo Greenspan.

Putin ha sido un fanático de los criptos durante años, después de haberse reunido personalmente con Vitalik Buterin, el fundador ruso de 24 años de edad de cryptocurrency Ethereum en 2017 para discutir las posibilidades en el sector, y también se ha reunido personalmente con el jefe de Ethereum en los últimos meses, según The Telegraph.

"Sabemos que Vladimir Putin es un gran defensor de la tecnología de las cadenas de bloqueo", dijo Greenspan.

"Obviamente no le gustan las sanciones que se le han impuesto y ya ha dicho que este tipo de sanciones van a llevar a la desdolarización. Esta es más o menos la dirección que está tomando el gobierno ruso".

Las noticias de la posible reasignación rusa proporcionaron un fuerte impulso a los precios de los criptógrafos esta mañana, que han reanudado su tendencia en la última semana después de que bitcoin una vez más cayera por debajo de los 4.000 dólares con muchos expertos, los mismos que nunca anticiparon que bitcoin podría alcanzar los 20.000 dólares en diciembre de 2017, prediciendo que el espacio criptográfico está condenado.







Si Putin realmente planea comprar casi el 20% de la flotilla de bitcoin pendiente, no sólo los informes sobre la inminente muerte de bitcoin resultarán ser muy exagerados, sino que si el mercado intentara adelantarse a Rusia y/o si la flotilla total se redujera drásticamente, se desataría la tercera y más grande burbuja criptográfica hasta ahora, algo que probablemente se verá facilitado por las salidas de capital chino que, como informamos anteriormente, parecerían haber regresado, tal como lo hicieron poco antes de que bitcoin estallara de $200 a $20.000.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2019)

BlueArrow dijo:


> *Rusia se prepara para comprar hasta 10.000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin para eludir las sanciones de EE.UU.*




Es imposible invertir semejante cantidad en Bitcoin, no hay tantos a la venta.

Con muchísimo menos que eso ya se llevaría el precio muy por encima del ultimo ATH...


----------



## Vilux (14 Ene 2019)

BlueArrow dijo:


> *Rusia se prepara para comprar hasta 10.000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin para eludir las sanciones de EE.UU.*
> 
> *Russia Prepares To Buy Up To $10 Billion In Bitcoin To Evade US Sanctions*



Los pobrecitos rusos no tienen con qué pagar si no es en dólares. El BTC es su último recurso y además tiene más aceptación y hay miles de exportadores de todo el mundo que aceptan alegremente bitcoins.


----------



## MIP (14 Ene 2019)

No se Rick... lo de los rusos parece falso.


----------



## pernales (14 Ene 2019)

Encantado de verlo por aquí señor blues.

Me alegro de leerlo


----------



## fjsanchezgil (15 Ene 2019)

pernales dijo:


> Encantado de verlo por aquí señor blues.
> 
> Me alegro de leerlo



Idem.

Que poco se prodiga por estas tierras, con lo que se le echa en falta!!!!

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (15 Ene 2019)

MIP dijo:


> No se Rick... lo de los rusos parece falso.



Pues parece que se confirman los rumores: Twitter

Edito. El vídeo es fake.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ene 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pues parece que se confirman los rumores: Twitter




¿ Y lo anuncian antes de comprar para que suba el precio y les salga más caro ?

Yo no le veo ningún sentido...


----------



## bmbnct (15 Ene 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y lo anuncian antes de comprar para que suba el precio y les salga más caro ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no le veo ningún sentido...



Ni yo. Pero Putin es un estratega nato; o ya ha comprado o es parte de un plan del que supongo que ya nos esteraremos.

Edito. El vídeo es fake. Pone que el kremlin tiene un referido en bitrex.


----------



## Antonius Block (16 Ene 2019)

El único motivo por el que los estados acumulan oro para garantizar la estabilidad y fortaleza de su economía es porque son conocedores que millones de particulares cambiarían bienes y servicios por el mismo.

Los estados podrían empezar a estar interesados en acumular btc en sus reservas cuando este demuestre tener un punto crítico de demanda en la población mundial. Primero huevo, después gallina.

Es honesto reconocer que estamos lejos de ese punto crítico.


----------



## deepbones (16 Ene 2019)

A mi gusto, una de las mejores exposiciones de Andreas Antonopoulos que he visto. Le he pegado los subtitulos y subido a Google Drive.

Las historias que contamos acerca del dinero.mp4 - Google Drive

Saludos a BlueArrow.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Ene 2019)

¿Creéis que ya hemos tocado fondo con los 3.500 $?
Me parece una buena cifra para entrar si alguien se lo está pensando.


----------



## tastas (17 Ene 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Creéis que ya hemos tocado fondo con los 3.500 $?
> Me parece una buena cifra para entrar si alguien se lo está pensando.



Yo creo que en un par de años nos reiremos de este post y más de uno quedará deseando haber comprado a 7000 porque estaba muy barato.

Taptap


----------



## uhnitas (17 Ene 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> A mi gusto, una de las mejores exposiciones de Andreas Antonopoulos que he visto. Le he pegado los subtitulos y subido a Google Drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando dudo, siempre recurro a Andreas.
También a Jameson, Bent, Nic Carter, Pierre Rochard, McCormack, Mahmudov, Hasu, Odell, Elmandrja, Mezinskis, Pompliano, Zucco, Goldstein, Withemore, woodfine... Y también a sus contrarios. Y comparo.
Mano de santo.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Ene 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> A mi gusto, una de las mejores exposiciones de Andreas Antonopoulos que he visto. Le he pegado los subtitulos y subido a Google Drive.
> 
> Las historias que contamos acerca del dinero.mp4 - Google Drive
> 
> Saludos a BlueArrow.



Gracias. Interesante.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ene 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Creéis que ya hemos tocado fondo con los 3.500 $?
> Me parece una buena cifra para entrar si alguien se lo está pensando.



Espérate a cuando meta el dinero Rusia, hombre :XX: :XX:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Ene 2019)

Por reddit un tipo dice que las Schnorr Signatures:

- Testnet release of Schnorr signature - Jun 2019

- Mainnet release of Schnorr signature - Dec 2019

I'm trying to put together a list of what's coming out this year. Have this very simple list so far. Anyone care to add anything or suggest some better dates? : Bitcoin

Pensaba que se implementarían más pronto.


----------



## MIP (19 Ene 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por reddit un tipo dice que las Schnorr Signatures:
> 
> - Testnet release of Schnorr signature - Jun 2019
> 
> ...




Yo también lo pensaba. Si no me equivoco Dash ya ha metido las firmas BLS (que intenta lograr algo similar a las Schnorr) en su última versión, no se si se usa ya en toda su extensión o solamente como prueba de concepto. 

Tampoco veo mal que anden con pies de plomo en el cliente core de Bitcoin, mejor ir sobre seguro que aquí se está jugando bastante dinero.


----------



## Esse est deus (19 Ene 2019)

Twitter


----------



## DEREC (19 Ene 2019)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Twitter




La LN es la OSTIA.


¿que extension usa para el pago?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Ene 2019)

Ahora Jihan Who quiere trabajar para Blockstream XD

Twitter


----------



## barborico (20 Ene 2019)

:XX:


----------



## labibliadelasmaterias (20 Ene 2019)

https://www.criptonoticias.com/adopcion/red-quioscos-estados-unidos-vendera-cupones-bitcoins/

Por aquí puede llegar la nueva vía de adopción.Se están instalando cajeros en los quioscos de EEUU,facilitando la compra de Bitcoins a quién no estaba muy familiarizado con el tema.

https://*******/2Ho84cZ

También Francia se ha sumado a la tendencia,pues la empresa KeplerK empieza a vender cupones de Bitcoin en los estancos franceses.

Teniendo en cuenta que,la base de usuarios y compradores de Bitcoin es muy exigua respecto al porcentaje de población mundial,esta nueva venta podría suponer una multiplicación de sus compradores.A partir de ahora,gente ajena a los mundillos de la especulación y la tecnología,podrían participar en el mundo del Bitcoin sin tener grandes conocimientos.

Esto vulnera el principio del Bitcoin de tener soberanía sobre tu propio dinero...pero hay que tener en cuenta que si el ecosistema en los últimos tiemposse ha vuelto corrupto de cojones

Dejo esto aquí para quién quiera más información

LA BIBLIA DE LAS CRIPTOMONEDAS: Una guía para principiantes eBook: Miguel Iglesias: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


----------



## DEREC (21 Ene 2019)

Nueva funcon en Bluewallet: Lapps

BlueWallet introduces Lapp Browser and Lapp Marketplace

Se incorpora el estandar webLN, con en cual es posible pagar con 1 click en cualquier web que lo tenga implementado. No hace falta ni invoice ni nada, solo un click. ))


----------



## bmbnct (23 Ene 2019)

Articulo que detalla varios ataques de falsa participación en algunas monedas basadas en PoS.

"These vulnerabilities have affected 26+ Proof-of-Stake cryptocurrencies in total and would allow a network attacker with a very small amount of stake to crash any of the network nodes running the corresponding software. We began a coordinated disclosure in October 2018 to notify development teams of affected cryptocurrencies ahead of this public release. The majority of them (weighted by marketcap) have already deployed mitigations."

"In a permissionless cryptocurrency network, peers must not be trusted. So, to prevent against resource exhaustion attacks, Bitcoin nodes first check the PoW for any received blocks before committing more resources, such as storing the block in RAM or on disk. However, it turns out that checking a Proof-of-Stake is a lot more complicated and context-sensitive than validating a Proof-of-Work."


https://medium.com/@dsl_uiuc/fake-s...-proof-of-stake-cryptocurrencies-b8b05723f806


----------



## tastas (23 Ene 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Articulo que detalla varios ataques de falsa participación en algunas monedas basadas en PoS.
> 
> "These vulnerabilities have affected 26+ Proof-of-Stake cryptocurrencies in total and would allow a network attacker with a very small amount of stake to crash any of the network nodes running the corresponding software. We began a coordinated disclosure in October 2018 to notify development teams of affected cryptocurrencies ahead of this public release. The majority of them (weighted by marketcap) have already deployed mitigations."
> 
> ...



Menuda biblioteca de casos aislados de fallos de la PoS.

Taptap


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (23 Ene 2019)

¡creeis q 3500 es el fondo o bajara mas? veis btc en 2000 antes de la primavera?


----------



## Acredito (23 Ene 2019)

Yo voto que los 3000 los vemos.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Ene 2019)

Entrevista a Nicolas Dorier (creador de BTCPayServer) 

Nicolas Dorier: Bitcoin concede la soberanía financiera que ninguna otra moneda ofrece | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas

---------- Post added 25-ene-2019 at 14:37 ----------

Artículo sobre Taproot (permitirá crear Smart Contracts mas complejos y eficientes sobre bitcoin)

Taproot Is Coming: What It Is, and How It Will Benefit Bitcoin | Bitcoin Magazine


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (25 Ene 2019)

realmente la caida de precio de bitcoin se debe en gran medida al pinchazo de la burbuja de las altcoins.

el sobreprecio de 10.000 a 20.000 dolares fue para comprar alts cuyo valor se va aproximando a 0


----------



## louis.gara (25 Ene 2019)

954334 confirmaciones de que el Clapham lleva el retraso de serie.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Imposible, la LN hace que sea una operación en segundos  ...




Peras y manzanas.

LN hace las transacciones en segundos, pero curiosamente no hace que puedas ir de Barcelona a Madrid en segundos.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Ene 2019)

Bitcoin ATM usage is surging, especially in Latin America, where Venezuelan refugees and others are seeking ad hoc banking solutions.

Bitcoin ATM Startups Say They're Booming, Thanks in Part to Venezuela - CoinDesk

---------- Post added 26-ene-2019 at 09:06 ----------

“Not your keys, not your coins”

U.K. Denied Maduro’s Bid to Pull $1.2 Billion of Gold From Bank of England

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ene 2019)




----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (29 Ene 2019)

comparacion de las dos burbujas a escala logaritmica, hasta ahora muy parecidas:




si continua el parecido (que no tiene por que) nos quedan 6 meses de estancamiento y dos años para multiplicar por 200 :rolleye:


----------



## pernales (29 Ene 2019)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> comparacion de las dos burbujas a escala logaritmica, hasta ahora muy parecidas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 85514
> 
> ...



No se ve bien.


----------



## Sink Opero (29 Ene 2019)

KA3UMUPOBUU dijo:


> comparacion de las dos burbujas a escala logaritmica, hasta ahora muy parecidas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 85514
> 
> ...



¿Por 200? ¿desde que precio? Porque sinceramente, el btc no lo veo a no ser que baje mucho más de como está ahora mismo.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (29 Ene 2019)

yo creo q la mayoria careceis de comprension lectora. habeis pasao la ESO a lo justito.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Ene 2019)

Está el reddit inglés que arde por un problema de Kraken:

$312,000 Kraken Account being Close - I'm being forced to Buy Bitcoin With the Cash Within 24 hours : Bitcoin

Un tío quiere sacar 312.000 $ dólares y Kraken le dice que no puede, le obligan a comprar BTC en menos de 24 horas. Según leo en los comentarios sospechan que Kraken sea insolvente, o que se hayan puesto en marcha más restricciones del tipo KYC/AML.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ene 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Está el reddit inglés que arde por un problema de Kraken:
> 
> $312,000 Kraken Account being Close - I'm being forced to Buy Bitcoin With the Cash Within 24 hours : Bitcoin
> 
> Un tío quiere sacar 312.000 $ dólares y Kraken le dice que no puede, le obligan a comprar BTC en menos de 24 horas. Según leo en los comentarios sospechan que Kraken sea insolvente, o que se hayan puesto en marcha más restricciones del tipo KYC/AML.



Esta es la respuesta del CEO de Kraken.

$312,000 Kraken Account being Close - I'm being forced to Buy Bitcoin With the Cash Within 24 hours : Bitcoin

Es rara la historia, no se quien tendrá razón.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2019 at 22:46 ----------

Comparacion de la distribución del Hashrate en los diferentes pools


----------



## matias331 (30 Ene 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Está el reddit inglés que arde por un problema de Kraken:
> 
> $312,000 Kraken Account being Close - I'm being forced to Buy Bitcoin With the Cash Within 24 hours : Bitcoin
> 
> Un tío quiere sacar 312.000 $ dólares y Kraken le dice que no puede, le obligan a comprar BTC en menos de 24 horas. Según leo en los comentarios sospechan que Kraken sea insolvente, o que se hayan puesto en marcha más restricciones del tipo KYC/AML.



En los últimos días he visto hasta tres eventos de problemas de cuentas con criptos, ....para pensarlo ehhh....


----------



## vpsn (30 Ene 2019)

matias331 dijo:


> En los últimos días he visto hasta tres eventos de problemas de cuentas con criptos, ....para pensarlo ehhh....



El problema es del tio que tiene las cuentas de su banco bloqueadas por algun tipo de delito y no puede hacer transferencias. Kraken le dice que se largue del exchange, ya que no cumple los requisitos para operar en el ,
que coja bitcoin o algo y los pase a su wallet. Chungo seria si Kraken se hubiese quedado la pasta pero no es el caso.


----------



## skandy (30 Ene 2019)

Hay mucho descerebrado que confía en los exchanges y los usa como almacén de sus bitcoin o dinero en efectivo, cómo si un exchange fuese un banco!. 

Cualquier persona que tenga bitcoin y dos dedos de frente debería descargar la blockchain montando un nodo de bitcoin (tan fácil como instalar el software de bitcoin, abres los puertos para una descarga más efectiva de la cadena de bloques, unos 200 gbyte), te creas una cold wallet con tus claves privadas a buen recaudo y transfieres a esa cartera tus bitcoin, cuando los quieras convertir en FIAT acudes a un exchange, pasas de esa cold wallet los bitcoin que quieras negociar para tratar de pasarlos a FIAT y transfieres el efectivo a tu cuenta bancaria.

Nunca confiéis en terceros para crearos una cold wallet hacerlo vosotros mismos con el software oficial de bitcoin.



vpsn dijo:


> El problema es del tio que tiene las cuentas de su banco bloqueadas por algun tipo de delito y no puede hacer transferencias. Kraken le dice que se largue del exchange, ya que no cumple los requisitos para operar en el ,
> que coja bitcoin o algo y los pase a su wallet. Chungo seria si Kraken se hubiese quedado la pasta pero no es el caso.


----------



## matias331 (30 Ene 2019)

vpsn dijo:


> El problema es del tio que tiene las cuentas de su banco bloqueadas por algun tipo de delito y no puede hacer transferencias. Kraken le dice que se largue del exchange, ya que no cumple los requisitos para operar en el ,
> que coja bitcoin o algo y los pase a su wallet. Chungo seria si Kraken se hubiese quedado la pasta pero no es el caso.



El tio esta pidiendo una transferencia de efectivo a su cuenta, es mas insiste en ello, no quiere bitcoin, encima lo hace publico.....seria loco de pedirlo e insistir si sus cuentas bancarias estuvieran bloquedas.........


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Ene 2019)

Un poco raro sí que huele, pero en este caso más por parte de ese usuario que por parte del exchange.


----------



## tastas (30 Ene 2019)

O hay embargo de ese dinero por parte de la ley o no lo hay. Si hubiera embargo tampoco podría cambiarlo a btc y mucho menos sacarlo. Decirle que tiene que cambiarlo y sacarlo en btc es una arbitrariedad por parte del banco/exchange (un banco y una casa de cambio es prácticamente lo mismo) in tolerable.
Bueno, aunque si toleramos lo de los bancos, por qué no íbamos a tolerar esto?

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Ene 2019)

tastas dijo:


> O hay embargo de ese dinero por parte de la ley o no lo hay. Si hubiera embargo tampoco podría cambiarlo a btc y mucho menos sacarlo. Decirle que tiene que cambiarlo y sacarlo en btc es una arbitrariedad por parte del banco/exchange (un banco y una casa de cambio es prácticamente lo mismo) in tolerable.
> Bueno, aunque si toleramos lo de los bancos, por qué no íbamos a tolerar esto?
> 
> Taptap




Porque cabe la posibilidad de que Kraken haya recibido la orden por parte de algún gobierno de bloquear las retiradas de efectivo de ese usuario y no le queda más remedio que hacerles caso si no quiere tener represalias legales.

De hecho puede estar haciendole un favor al usuario permitiendole la retirada de bitcoins si el requerimiento por parte de dicho gobierno no dice nada al respecto.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ene 2019)

Una cosilla...

Twitter

¿Que es el CT este del que hablan para añadirlo a BTC a través de un SF?

Están ahi Luke y Todd discutiendo y no me entero.

Gracias.


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2019)

Quesos El Pilar

Por si alguien quiere comprar queso usando LN


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Ene 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Una cosilla...
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




Confidential Transactions: [bitcoin-dev] Confidential Transactions as a soft fork (using segwit)


----------



## skandy (31 Ene 2019)

Tu sigue pensando que las casas de cambio de criptomonedas son bancos..., Y que ahí los criptoactivos están seguros, me descojono.



ninfireblade dijo:


> Porque cabe la posibilidad de que Kraken haya recibido la orden por parte de algún gobierno de bloquear las retiradas de efectivo de ese usuario y no le queda más remedio que hacerles caso si no quiere tener represalias legales.
> 
> De hecho puede estar haciendole un favor al usuario permitiendole la retirada de bitcoins si el requerimiento por parte de dicho gobierno no dice nada al respecto.


----------



## tastas (31 Ene 2019)

skandy dijo:


> Tu sigue pensando que las casas de cambio de criptomonedas son bancos..., Y que ahí los criptoactivos están seguros, me descojono.



Las casas de cambio son bancos, tengan o no licencia bancaria.
Cogen dinero de otras personas y lo guardan, así como facilitan el intercambio entre monedas haciendo de intermediarios en el comercio entre pares de monedas.

No tengo ninguna razón para confiar en que no estén actuando como los bancos, con reserva fraccionaria. Lo que sí que estoy convencido es de que no habrá manera de inflar la oferta monetaria para pagar en btc a los que se queden pillados por un pánico bancario o un hackeo.

Si lo que quieres decir es que los bancos son mucho más serios que las casas de cambio de btc, pues habrá de todo. No me extrañaría que más de una casa de cambio sea mucho más seria que muchos otros bancos, y tengan unas cuentas más claras y un modelo de negocio más viable que algunos bancos ya que no cuentan con que cuando las cosas vayan mal vaya a venir el estado a rescatarlos 

Taptap


----------



## xxxWRATHxxx (31 Ene 2019)

yo lo veo muerto. 
pero no venderé porque soy un romántico.

dixit


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Feb 2019)

La media de dumpeos gordos está en el -84'62% desde máximos, es decir que podría decirse que ya hemos tocado fondo y ahora sería un buen momento para comprar.


----------



## skandy (1 Feb 2019)

Claro claro... como bitfinex, cuando se destape toda "la mierda transparente" de ese exchange vas a flipar.




tastas dijo:


> Las casas de cambio son bancos, tengan o no licencia bancaria.
> Cogen dinero de otras personas y lo guardan, así como facilitan el intercambio entre monedas haciendo de intermediarios en el comercio entre pares de monedas.
> 
> No tengo ninguna razón para confiar en que no estén actuando como los bancos, con reserva fraccionaria. Lo que sí que estoy convencido es de que no habrá manera de inflar la oferta monetaria para pagar en btc a los que se queden pillados por un pánico bancario o un hackeo.
> ...


----------



## tastas (1 Feb 2019)

skandy dijo:


> Claro claro... como bitfinex, cuando se destape toda "la mierda transparente" de ese exchange vas a flipar.



He dicho que hay casos y casos, y que seguramente haya exchanges con balances más saneados que el DB.
Nada más. Cuanto más lejos de los bancos, mejor.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Feb 2019)

Los exchanges son para hacer un mete-saca rapidito y adios. Tanto de fiat como de bitcoin.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Feb 2019)

Bitcoin no surgió de la nada, es el resultado de casi 40 años de investigación y desarrollo:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Feb 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bitcoin no surgió de la nada, es el resultado de casi 40 años de investigación y desarrollo:



¿Habéis visto el nombre del paper de 1998 del tal "Wei Dai"? Se llama "b-money, an anonymous, distributed electronic cash system"

Por el título del paper y el asunto, parece que podría dar pistas sobre quién es Satoshi. ¿Alguno lo ha leído?

Edito he encontrado el artículo aquí.

http://www.weidai.com/bmoney.txt

Leyendo en la wikipedia he visto que el artículo de B-money de Wei Dai y el de HashCash de Hal Finney se publicaron en el mismo grupo de email de cypherpunks. Así que, si Satoshi no es uno de los dos, no debe andarles muy lejos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Feb 2019)

Yo también me he quedado alucinado con lo que hizo Wei Dai, creó un Bitcoin primigenio y a penas se habla de ello.


----------



## tastas (2 Feb 2019)

Esta semana leía este libro Biblioteca Digital - Libros MetaBiblioteca: Internet, hackers y software libre de 2004 que recoge algunos artículos muy interesantes sobre software libre y cyberpunks, y desde luego Bitcoin no fue inventado por serendipia. Había una definición del problema que se quería resolver y quien lo inventara tenía muy claro qué quería conseguir. Unas muestras de este libro:

_Debemos tener verdadera libertad de comercio. Debemos poder vender lo que hacemos y comprar lo que queremos - de y a cualquiera- para poder mantenernos y poder conseguir las cosas que queremos conseguir en este mundo. Es importante que podamos tener verdadera privacidad financiera porque los bienes y la información cuestan dinero. Cuando compras o vendes o te comunicas, va a haber dinero cambiando de manos. Si pueden rastrear el dinero, pueden rastrear el intercambio y la comunicación, y perdemos la privacidad entorno a él._ *John Gilmore, Privacidad, Tecnología y Sociedad abierta. 1991.*

_Por eso, en una sociedad abierta la privacidad requiere sistemas de transacción anónima. Hasta ahora, los billetes fueron ese sistema. Un sistema de transacción anónima no es un sistema de transacción secreta. Un sistema anónimo da la posibilidad a las personas de revelar su identidad cuando quieren y sólo cuando quieren; esa es la esencia de la privacidad.
...
Debemos defender nuestra privacidad si queremos contar con ela. Debemos unirnos y crear sistemas que permitan las transacciones anónimas. Durante siglos las personas han defendido su privacidad con murmullos, oscuridad, sobres, puertas cerradas, señas y mensajeros. Las tecnologías del pasado no permitían una privacidad sólida, pero las tecnologías electrónicas sí.
...
Las leyes contra la criptografía alcanzan sólo hasta el borde de una nación y donde llega el brazo de su violencia. La criptografía se propagará indefectiblemente por todo el mundo, y con ella el sistema de transacciones anónimas que lo hace posible._ *Eric Hughes, manifiesto cripto-hacker. 1993.*

_"Con el tiempo, cuando las redes de computadoras ofrezcan una forma sencialla de mandar un poco de dinero a alguien, toda la base para restringir la copia literal desaparecerá. Si le gusta un libro y aparece una ventanita de su computadora que dice: -Clique aquí para dar un dólar al autor-, ¿no lo haría? El copyright para libros y música, aplicado a la distribución de copias literales no modificadas, se volverá totalmente obsoleto. ¡Y ni un segundo antes!"_* Richard Stallman, Libertad, ¿o copyright?, 2000.*


----------



## kikepm (2 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto el nombre del paper de 1998 del tal "Wei Dai"? Se llama "b-money, an anonymous, distributed electronic cash system"
> 
> Por el título del paper y el asunto, parece que podría dar pistas sobre quién es Satoshi. ¿Alguno lo ha leído?
> 
> ...



Hace un tiempo lei un artículo sobre esto, y efectivamente se especulaba con esta posibilidad, que alguno de ellos fuera Satoshi.


----------



## tastas (2 Feb 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Hace un tiempo lei un artículo sobre esto, y efectivamente se especulaba con esta posibilidad, que alguno de ellos fuera Satoshi.



Lo más curioso de este asunto es que Nick Szabo no sea mencionado en el paper de Satoshi, cuando desarrolló la idea de Bit Gold en 1998.


----------



## DEREC (3 Feb 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Hace un tiempo lei un artículo sobre esto, y efectivamente se especulaba con esta posibilidad, que alguno de ellos fuera Satoshi.



Habia un relato por ahi, supongo que de ficcion, escrito en primera persona por Satoshi, donde va explicando como se creo Bitcoin y de que fuentes saca cada idea.

La verdad es que estaba interesante y pese a ser en Ingles y bastante largo me lo lei de un tiron. He intentado buscarlo pero me ha sido imposible.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Feb 2019)

Artículo sobre la fascinante figura de Wei Dai:

https://medium.com/blockwhat/98-wei-dai-who-dat-f93c4e4bcfc9



> While writing his Bitcoin whitepaper, Satoshi Nakamoto reached out to Adam Back, who then recommend him to talk to Wei Dai about his b-money concept (which by the way was never actually realized).
> 
> Satoshi wanted some advice and feedback from Dai about his new Bitcoin idea, but Dai actually never responded. Which is a bummer, because Dai knew very well that Bitcoin’s money supply system was designed in a rather bad way if it should function as an actual currency.


----------



## skandy (4 Feb 2019)

El gestor de un fondo bitcoin se lleva a la tumba 166M de...


----------



## tastas (4 Feb 2019)

skandy dijo:


> El gestor de un fondo bitcoin se lleva a la tumba 166M de...



Me tengo dicho que no se leen artículos sobre btc escritos por periodistas, pero caigo a menudo en el error.

"Y si finalmente es imposible recuperar el acceso a estos monederos, la capitalización de nitcoin se reduciría entre un 13% y un 22%."

Taptap


----------



## MIP (4 Feb 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Hace un tiempo lei un artículo sobre esto, y efectivamente se especulaba con esta posibilidad, que alguno de ellos fuera Satoshi.





Para mi Finney es Satoshi, son demasiadas casualidades.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Feb 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Para mi Finney es Satoshi, son demasiadas casualidades.



Para mi también.


----------



## skandy (5 Feb 2019)

Bitfinex is facing a new set of insolvency rumours | finder.com.au


----------



## matias331 (5 Feb 2019)

matias331 dijo:


> En los últimos días he visto hasta tres eventos de problemas de cuentas con criptos, ....para pensarlo ehhh....



Puse lo de encima el 30 de Enero.........hoy a 4 días otro casito........huele muy mal las criptos.......se murio con las claves..........

Muere el fundador de una criptobolsa y los clientes no pueden acceder a 190 millones de dólares - RT


----------



## tastas (5 Feb 2019)

matias331 dijo:


> Puse lo de encima el 30 de Enero.........hoy a 4 días otro casito........huele muy mal las criptos.......se murio con las claves..........
> 
> 
> 
> Muere el fundador de una criptobolsa y los clientes no pueden acceder a 190 millones de dólares - RT



Sí, huele muy mal porque ahora tendremos que rescatar a los criptoinversores imprimiendo más criptomonedas y la capitalización de nitcoin se reducirá entre un 13 y un 21%.

Taptap


----------



## skandy (5 Feb 2019)

Tidbits: Kraken CEO Offers Help in Quadrigacx Case, Iranian Bitcoiner Learns Expensive Lesson - Bitcoin News


----------



## Registrador (5 Feb 2019)

matias331 dijo:


> Muere el fundador de una criptobolsa y los clientes no pueden acceder a 190 millones de dólares - RT



Casi seguro que no esta muerto, el tio tenia 30 años y murio en un viaje a la India!

Seguro que ha fingido su muerte porque ese exchange tenia problemas de liquidez desde hace un año por lo menos.


----------



## tastas (5 Feb 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Casi seguro que no esta muerto, el tio tenia 30 años y murio en un viaje a la India!
> 
> 
> 
> Seguro que ha fingido su muerte porque ese exchange tenia problemas de liquidez desde hace un año por lo menos.



Las causas son un culebrón pero es lo de menos.
El asunto de fondo es que no tiene mucho sentido que alguien atesore tus btc ya que con muy fáciles de mover, puedes contar con las mismas medidas de seguridad que tengan ellos y ni siquiera te van a dar un depósito a la vista al 0.1% como premio a tonto del mes.

Taptap


----------



## MIP (5 Feb 2019)

El muerto ese está en las Bahamas en un yate enorme relleno hasta las trancas de putas y daikiris


----------



## skandy (5 Feb 2019)

A ver si por fin la lección hace que nadie deje FIAT o criptomonedas en su monedero en la casa de cambio, como si de una cuenta corriente de Banco se tratase... , Y se limitan a usar las casas de cambio como meros intermediarios y una vez concluida la operación retiran su FIAT o criptomonedas.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Feb 2019)

Jack Dorsey, cofundador de Twitter y fundador de square, la empresa de cashapp, la app que consiguió la licencia para vender Bitcoin en USA:

- Twitter














- Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey receives Lightning torch, passes it to Elizabeth Stark | Crypto Insider


----------



## DEREC (6 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Jack Dorsey, cofundador de Twitter y fundador de square, la empresa de cashapp, la app que consiguió la licencia para vender Bitcoin en USA:
> 
> - Twitter
> 
> ...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Feb 2019)

skandy dijo:


> Cualquier persona que tenga bitcoin y dos dedos de frente debería descargar la blockchain montando un nodo de bitcoin (tan fácil como instalar el software de bitcoin, abres los puertos para una descarga más efectiva de la cadena de bloques, unos 200 gbyte), te creas una cold wallet con tus claves privadas a buen recaudo y transfieres a esa cartera tus bitcoin, cuando los quieras convertir en FIAT acudes a un exchange, pasas de esa cold wallet los bitcoin que quieras negociar para tratar de pasarlos a FIAT y transfieres el efectivo a tu cuenta bancaria.



Joer, veo una futura aceptacion del sistema btc por parte de la mayoria de la poblacion, brutal.


----------



## Karlio (7 Feb 2019)

Para mí es una cuestión muy importante si vender las monedas o esperar la subida del precio? necesito dinero urgentemente pero tengo miedo de perder


----------



## tastas (7 Feb 2019)

Karlio dijo:


> Para mí es una cuestión muy importante si vender las monedas o esperar la subida del precio? necesito dinero urgentemente pero tengo miedo de perder



Si necesitas gastar dinero hoy no estás perdiendo nada, estás cambiando una cosa por otra según tus preferencias.
Mi idea es que a largo plazo subirá mucho más del precio actual. Si ese largo plazo es un trimestre o 4 años ya no te sé decir.

Ten en Bitcoin lo que puedas permitirte perder.


Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Feb 2019)

Karlio dijo:


> Para mí es una cuestión muy importante si vender las monedas o esperar la subida del precio? necesito dinero urgentemente pero tengo miedo de perder



El miedo a la pérdida es inherente al ser humano. Nadie sabe qué va a ocurrir en el futuro y cualquier decisión económica, al incluir un coste de oportunidad, termina tratándose al fin y al cabo de una apuesta.

¿Me compro un ordenador ahora, me espero un año a que vendan un ordenador cuántico comercial o ya si eso me espero del todo hasta que el agente Smith calcule toda la incertidumbre por mi a cambio de la energía que mi cuerpo emita en una granja de Matrix?

¿Me compro un coche ahora, me espero un año a que vendan coches voladores o ya si eso me espero del todo hasta que IKEA ofrezca cabinas de teletransporte asequibles?

¿Adquiero algo de bitcoins ahora, me espero a que supere alguna shitcoin PoS la capitalización de Bitcoin o ya si eso me espero del todo a que aparezca la maravillosa quantumcoin sin prueba de trabajo, sin blockchain, sin conexión a pares, sin riesgo ASIC y que te hace una paja cada vez que firmas una transacción?

Decisiones, decisiones...


----------



## tastas (7 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El miedo a la pérdida es inherente al ser humano. Nadie sabe qué va a ocurrir en el futuro y cualquier decisión económica, al incluir un coste de oportunidad, termina tratándose al fin y al cabo de una apuesta.
> 
> ¿Me compro un ordenador ahora, me espero un año a que vendan un ordenador cuántico comercial o ya si eso me espero del todo hasta que el agente Smith calcule toda la incertidumbre por mi a cambio de la energía que mi cuerpo emita en una granja de Matrix?
> 
> ...



La coprocoin, la shitcoin te hace pajas y te cibercaga el alma.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Feb 2019)

El Windows Defender me ha vuelto a detectar el Electrum como malware, me lo he tenido que volver a descargar e instalar.

Por cierto llevamos justo un mes estancados en los 3.500$, curiosa la estabilidad.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Feb 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú fíjate en los que andan por aquí, fueron de 1000 a 20000, y después de 20.000 a 3000 , aquí prisas las justas... Hay que llevarlo con calma hasta el siguiente ciclo logarítmo en el millón de dólares




Te equivocas. Algunos fueron de 5 a 20000. Y ahora a casi 4000. Not bad.


----------



## pernales (13 Feb 2019)

Viva foro libre


----------



## tastas (14 Feb 2019)

link-https://www.vozpopuli.com/economia-y-finanzas/clientes-chinos-protestan-bbva-cierre-cuentas_0_1218179118.html-link

10.000 votos más para btc.

La misma mierda de foro de siempre, o peor, con cara nueva. Gracias Calopez!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Feb 2019)

Los 3.800 $ son los nuevos 3.500 $.


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Feb 2019)

_Lo primero que debes de comprender es que bitcoin está obsoleto y aunque sea el abuelo a tener en referencia te lo tienes que quitar de la cabeza por mucho que hayas leído o te hayan hecho creer... 

Lo primero que hay que saber es que Divaq lleva diciendo eso desde que Bitcoin estaba a 800$._


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Feb 2019)

¡Esto va p'arriba!


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Feb 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¡Esto va p'arriba!



No lo entiendo !! No decian que estaba obsoleto ?


----------



## tastas (18 Feb 2019)

Blockchain and Trust - Schneier on Security

Uno de los grandes criptógrafos vivos, contrario a Bitcoin. Bueno, el lo llama blockchain.



> Honestly, cryptocurrencies are useless. They're only used by speculators looking for quick riches, people who don't like government-backed currencies, and criminals who want a black-market way to exchange money.



Es tan "useless" que solo sirve a especuladores, gente a la que no le gusta el Fiat y criminales que creen en el mercado negro.


----------



## DEREC (18 Feb 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Blockchain and Trust - Schneier on Security
> 
> Uno de los grandes criptógrafos vivos, contrario a Bitcoin. Bueno, el lo llama blockchain.
> 
> ...




No lo ha inventado el, luego es una mierda, gñe.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Feb 2019)

Las firmas Schnorr cada vez más cerca:

Blockstream Releases Test Code for Proposed Bitcoin Tech Upgrade Schnorr - CoinDesk


----------



## tastas (18 Feb 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> No lo ha inventado el, luego es una mierda, gñe.



Mejor aún, la blockchain es un mecanismo de consenso distribuido pero centralizado, porque solo hay una blockchain. Gñe

Que si lo dice en 2017 vale pero lo dice hoy, con la LN funcionando.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2019)

Es una pena que Schneier no entienda realmente la valía de Bitcoin.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (19 Feb 2019)

Ya queda menos para hacerme minollario. Quiero un chalet al lao del que tiene el coletas y su parienta.


----------



## Speculo (19 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es una pena que Schneier no entienda realmente la valía de Bitcoin.



La entiende a la perfección, creo yo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> La entiende a la perfección, creo yo.



Nah. Cae en los mismos tópicos en los que caen muchas de las grandes mentes que rechazan a Bitcoin. Mira esto que dice en su artículo:



> Much has been written about blockchains and how they displace, reshape, or eliminate trust. But when you analyze both blockchain and trust, you quickly realize that there is much more hype than value. *Blockchain solutions are often much worse than what they replace*. [...]
> 
> [...]
> Consensus protocols have been studied in distributed systems for more than 60 years. Append-only data structures have been similarly well covered. They're blockchains in name only, and -- as far as I can tell -- the only reason to operate one is to ride on the blockchain hype.
> ...



Y es que todos pecan de escasa visión a largo plazo y de obviar intencionadamente aquellas aplicaciones que son EXCLUSIVAS de las criptomonedas y que nunca pudieron haber sido posibles ANTES de 2009.

El claro ejemplo que siempre pongo es el de la eliminación de cualquier barrera de entrada a la hora de utilizar el sistema. Gracias a la combinación de atributos de la cadena de bloques + el algortimo de consenso + la unidad de cuenta, ahora es posible acceder a la utilización de una divisa electrónica sin ninguna barrera de entrada. No hay que introducir códigos, ni resolver captchas, ni escribir contraseñas, ni dobles autentificaciones, ni claves enviadas por mensaje SMS, ni usuario, ni cumplimentar formularios KyC, ni cumplimentar formularios AML, ni tener que asistir presencialmente a una ventanilla en horario de oficina, etc.

¿Y qué consigue esta eliminación completa de barreras de entrada? Pues permite que cualquier software pueda enviar pagos, recibirlos y tomar decisiones económicas de forma autónoma sin la intermediación de un ser humano.

Esto es algo increíblemente disruptivo, que ni siquiera somos capaces de anticipar a dónde nos va llevar y que TODOS los cerebritos que escriben artículos aparentemente neutrales (pero que esconden el rechazo implícito a esta nueva tecnología) obvian intencionadamente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2019)

Por cierto, la segunda parte del artículo de Schneier, la que habla sobre la confianza, es muy buena (aunque yo estoy bastante en desacuerdo con algunos puntos que él remarca) pero da para un debate muy largo y constructivo. Yo estoy en desacuerdo con lo que él dice de que Bitcoin no pueda eliminar la necesidad de depositar confianza en alguno de los "cuatro pilares" que él remarca (moral, reputación, instituciones y seguridad). Yo mismo he llegado a programar transacciones de "destrucción mutua asegurada" para realizar una compra-venta de horo de tal forma que la necesidad de depositar confianza en la contraparte de la transacción, o en algún árbitro, o en alguna institución, era innnecesaria.

Así que Schneier, y me jode mucho decirlo, se equivoca


----------



## MIP (19 Feb 2019)

Blockstream publica código de prueba basado en Schnorr para la actualización de la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin


----------



## tastas (20 Feb 2019)

Sin el beneplácito estatal no se pueden ofrecer estos servicios? Con el beneplácito no hay errores ni fraudes? 
Quizá no sea imprescindible tener una licencia bancaria para ofrecer servicios bancarios. Quizá, como hemos visto con los taxis, las licencias ni hacen más que entorpecer la prestación de servicios en favor de los licenciados y de los que conceden las licencias.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Feb 2019)

¿ Habéis visto tippin.me ? Una ideaza que ha tenido un tio, español además, para integrar tips en twitter a través de LN.

Consiste en un plugin para el navegador que cuando accedes a twitter te añade un nuevo boton en cada tweet que permite hacer un pago a la persona que hizo ese tweet mediante LN. Cuando alguien hace ese pago, quien lo recibe realmente es el nodo de tippin.me y posteriormente el usuario puede hacer un withdraw tambien mediante LN.

La verdad es que es una muy buena idea que permite integrarse en cualquier red social, Youtube, Facebook, etc sin necesidad de que la propia pagina haga nada.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Habéis visto tippin.me ? Una ideaza que ha tenido un tio, español además, para integrar tips en twitter a través de LN.
> 
> Consiste en un plugin para el navegador que cuando accedes a twitter te añade un nuevo boton en cada tweet que permite hacer un pago a la persona que hizo ese tweet mediante LN. Cuando alguien hace ese pago, quien lo recibe realmente es el nodo de tippin.me y posteriormente el usuario puede hacer un withdraw tambien mediante LN.
> 
> La verdad es que es una muy buena idea que permite integrarse en cualquier red social, Youtube, Facebook, etc sin necesidad de que la propia pagina haga nada.



Y en los foros también molaría, que cuando alguien te de un Thanks al mismo tiempo le envíes un céntimo o algo así.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Feb 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Y en los foros también molaría, que cuando alguien te de un Thanks al mismo tiempo le envíes un céntimo o algo así.



En un foro es un poco mas complicado porque para ello se necesitaria que tuviera un sistema de autentificacion que se pueda compartir con la pagina de tippin.me ya que es la forma que tiene de identificar al usuario para que posteriormente pueda hacer las retiradas. Tendria que ser un foro en el que el usuario se logara con su id de Google, Twitter, FB, Amazon, etc


----------



## tastas (20 Feb 2019)

No hay libertad si no se respeta tu propiedad. Y la principal (única?) propiedad del ser humano es su cuerpo y su mente.


----------



## tastas (20 Feb 2019)

Bitcoin va a estimular la demanda agregada y crear empleo público a base de robar al contribuyente e imprimir moneda sin ningún esfuerzo, forzará tipos de cambio y si le das tiempo hasta pedirá prestados sus ahorros a los chipriotas.


----------



## tastas (20 Feb 2019)

Te recomiendo leer El Patrón Bitcoin de Saifedean Ammous. Lo que estás diciendo son teorías económicas mal explicadas en el caso del liberalismo y erróneas en el caso del keinesianismo, que creo que tampoco entiendes.
Cavar una zanja puede crear valor o no en función de la utilidad que tenga esa zanja, no es lo mismo hacer una zanja para una obra que intentar retransmitirlo por televisión compitiendo con la Champions Lesgue. Lo mismo con btc. Si mantiene estable btc, la minería valdrá la pena, los mineros se verán recompensados y seguirán minando. Si minar no es apreciado por el mercado por las razones que sean, los mineros libremente dejarán de hacer esa actividad.


----------



## DEREC (20 Feb 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Habéis visto tippin.me ? Una ideaza que ha tenido un tio, español además, para integrar tips en twitter a través de LN.
> 
> Consiste en un plugin para el navegador que cuando accedes a twitter te añade un nuevo boton en cada tweet que permite hacer un pago a la persona que hizo ese tweet mediante LN. Cuando alguien hace ese pago, quien lo recibe realmente es el nodo de tippin.me y posteriormente el usuario puede hacer un withdraw tambien mediante LN.
> 
> La verdad es que es una muy buena idea que permite integrarse en cualquier red social, Youtube, Facebook, etc sin necesidad de que la propia pagina haga nada.



Yo lo tenia antes en la firma e incluso algun forero me envio 1 sat. Ahora no se que anda el Calopez que ya no veo ninguna firma.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Feb 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Habéis visto tippin.me ? Una ideaza que ha tenido un tio, español además, para integrar tips en twitter a través de LN.
> 
> Consiste en un plugin para el navegador que cuando accedes a twitter te añade un nuevo boton en cada tweet que permite hacer un pago a la persona que hizo ese tweet mediante LN. Cuando alguien hace ese pago, quien lo recibe realmente es el nodo de tippin.me y posteriormente el usuario puede hacer un withdraw tambien mediante LN.
> 
> La verdad es que es una muy buena idea que permite integrarse en cualquier red social, Youtube, Facebook, etc sin necesidad de que la propia pagina haga nada.



Sí, yo lo uso con Chrome y Twitter y va genial. Es como habéis dicho con custodia. 

Para Telegram esta el bot '@lntxbot', que es también con custodia.

Y ahora estoy mirando los macaroon de LND, en concreto el macaroon.invoice. Con el es posible, por ejemplo, insertar un sistema de propinas en una web ubicada en un VPS y al crear un invoice hace una petición utilizando curl a mi nodo de casa (API Rest) , este genera la invoice y responde. Seria un sistema sin intermediarios. Se podria utlizar una interface similar a esta: robclark56/lightningtip-PHP


----------



## bmbnct (21 Feb 2019)

Este twitt me ha recordado a ciertos personajes que pululaban por aquí hace año, año y medio:


----------



## tastas (21 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Este twitt me ha recordado a ciertos personajes que pululaban por aquí hace año, año y medio:



A ver si hay otra ola de subida de tasas para darle un empujoncito más a SW y LN.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Feb 2019)

tastas dijo:


> A ver si hay otra ola de subida de tasas para darle un empujoncito más a SW y LN.



De acuerdo contigo, pero en LN es critico que antes de que se incremente su uso y con ello aumenten las actualizaciones de los canales, solucionen el tema de backups de los canales ya que a día de hoy no hay solución fiable de backup del saldo que se tenga en los mismos.

Aquí se explica bastante bien el problema que hay con los backups: rootzoll/raspiblitz


----------



## tastas (21 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo, pero en LN es critico que antes de que se incremente su uso y con ello aumenten las actualizaciones de los canales, solucionen el tema de backups de los canales ya que a día de hoy no hay solución fiable de backup del saldo que se tenga en los mismos.
> 
> Aquí se explica bastante bien el problema que hay con los backups: rootzoll/raspiblitz



Mientras se tenga claro que hoy por hoy la LN es una cartera de fiabilidad como el efectivo en tu cartera cuando vas por los pajaritos, tampoco veo que sea algo crítico, aunque todo aumento en la seguridad de la LN es bienvenida.


----------



## ertitoagus (21 Feb 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Mientras se tenga claro que hoy por hoy la LN es una cartera de fiabilidad como el efectivo en tu cartera cuando vas por los pajaritos, tampoco veo que sea algo crítico, aunque todo aumento en la seguridad de la LN es bienvenida.



Pero tal cual, eso hay que tenerlo clarinete.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Feb 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Mientras se tenga claro que hoy por hoy la LN es una cartera de fiabilidad como el efectivo en tu cartera cuando vas por los pajaritos, tampoco veo que sea algo crítico, aunque todo aumento en la seguridad de la LN es bienvenida.



Ya, ya... pero hay mucho hype con LN y a nadie le gusta perder dinero por poco que sea. Veo los backups como algo básico que quizás se tenían que haber priorizado desde el principio.


----------



## DEREC (21 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya, ya... pero hay mucho hype con LN y a nadie le gusta perder dinero por poco que sea. Veo los backups como algo básico que quizás se tenían que haber priorizado desde el principio.



Aun asi, entiendo que a dia de hoy, ante una perdida total de tu nodo, te acabarian cerrando los canales y con la seed recuperarias el saldo onchain no?

Leyendo el articulo creo que lo mejor seria recuperar el nodo con la seed y no hacer nada, incluso manteniendolo desconectado, para forzar asi el cierre de canales por la otra parte y usar el backup de los canales solo en el caso de que alguna contraparte no te ciere el canal en un tiempo prudencial.

Para no estar tan pulido el tema, hay nodos con un monton de pasta, se me ocurre que podrian tener algun sistema dual, dos nodos redundantes que conmutan cuando uno falla.


----------



## Esse est deus (21 Feb 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Habéis visto tippin.me ? Una ideaza que ha tenido un tio, español además, para integrar tips en twitter a través de LN.
> 
> Consiste en un plugin para el navegador que cuando accedes a twitter te añade un nuevo boton en cada tweet que permite hacer un pago a la persona que hizo ese tweet mediante LN. Cuando alguien hace ese pago, quien lo recibe realmente es el nodo de tippin.me y posteriormente el usuario puede hacer un withdraw tambien mediante LN.
> 
> La verdad es que es una muy buena idea que permite integrarse en cualquier red social, Youtube, Facebook, etc sin necesidad de que la propia pagina haga nada.



Acabo de leer este artículo y lo he integrado en mi twitter, sencillo y para toda la familia. Estamos llegando a la fase de adopción masiva del BTC.

Receive tips on Twitter using Lightning Network – Coinmonks – Medium


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Feb 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Aun asi, entiendo que a dia de hoy, ante una perdida total de tu nodo, te acabarian cerrando los canales y con la seed recuperarias el saldo onchain no?
> 
> Leyendo el articulo creo que lo mejor seria recuperar el nodo con la seed y no hacer nada, incluso manteniendolo desconectado, para forzar asi el cierre de canales por la otra parte y usar el backup de los canales solo en el caso de que alguna contraparte no te ciere el canal en un tiempo prudencial.
> 
> Para no estar tan pulido el tema, hay nodos con un monton de pasta, se me ocurre que podrian tener algun sistema dual, dos nodos redundantes que conmutan cuando uno falla.




El problema de esto es que el otro nodo puede broadcastear un estado anterior que le beneficie y al estar tú offline no puedes responder con la "justice transaction". Si contrataste algun servicio de watch tower entonces ya lo harian por ti y estarias a salvo. Pero claro, esto ya seria depender de que el otro nodo cierre el canal y se puede dar el caso de que el otro nodo nunca vuelva a estar online.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Feb 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Aun asi, entiendo que a dia de hoy, ante una perdida total de tu nodo, te acabarian cerrando los canales y con la seed recuperarias el saldo onchain no?
> 
> Leyendo el articulo creo que lo mejor seria recuperar el nodo con la seed y no hacer nada, incluso manteniendolo desconectado, para forzar asi el cierre de canales por la otra parte y usar el backup de los canales solo en el caso de que alguna contraparte no te ciere el canal en un tiempo prudencial.
> 
> Para no estar tan pulido el tema, hay nodos con un monton de pasta, se me ocurre que podrian tener algun sistema dual, dos nodos redundantes que conmutan cuando uno falla.



Lo que usaran en nodos que tengan bastante capacidad serán discos en RAID, que lo que hace es que estén todos sincronizados de tal forma que se escriba en todos a la vez el estado del canal. Así si uno casca solo tienes que sustituirlo por otro e incluso no sería necesario ni parar el nodo.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Feb 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El problema de esto es que el otro nodo puede broadcastear un estado anterior que le beneficie y al estar tú offline no puedes responder con la "justice transaction". Si contrataste algun servicio de watch tower entonces ya lo harian por ti y estarias a salvo. Pero claro, esto ya seria depender de que el otro nodo cierre el canal y se puede dar el caso de que el otro nodo nunca vuelva a estar online.



No tengo claro que si el nodo te casca solo con la seed recuperes porque te cierren los canales.
Si el nodo te ha cascado estas offline; por lo tanto la otra parte no tiene más remedio que hacer un force para cerrar el canal que tiene contigo, esto activaria el timelock. Cuando activas el timelock necesitas un nonce que está en el channel.db para una vez pasado dicho timelock poder recuperar los fondos, la otra parte puede recuperar los suyos porque cuando esté online tiene el nonce para hacer el sweep, tú, al tener corrupto el channel.db no tienes ese nonce.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Feb 2019)

Bitcoin Transactions Per Second Approaching All-Time High - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## Arctic (22 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin Transactions Per Second Approaching All-Time High - Bitcoinist.com




Y con las comisiones a años luz de lo que se pagaba en el anterior All-Time High. Muere así toda esperanza de los imitadores y de los profetas de estafas como bcrash. Todo marcha sobre ruedas, solo falta que acompañe el precio. Y tal como avanza todo no creo que tarde mucho en animarse.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Feb 2019)

He aprovechado el bajón de precios para comprar un poco y ya ando preparándome para la próxima burbuja, que intuyo que va a ser la buena, la que nos quite de trabajar a muchos. Pensad que ya tendremos LN, Schnorr, Sidechains, Smart Contracts, etc, es decir unos fundamentales muy fuertes.


----------



## tastas (22 Feb 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> He aprovechado el bajón de precios para comprar un poco y ya ando preparándome para la próxima burbuja, que intuyo que va a ser la buena, la que nos quite de trabajar a muchos. Pensad que ya tendremos LN, Schnorr, Sidechains, Smart Contracts, etc, es decir unos fundamentales muy fuertes.



Por este barrio también comenzará pronto el QE de btc. 
Compraremos whatever it takes, and believe me. It will be enough.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No tengo claro que si el nodo te casca solo con la seed recuperes porque te cierren los canales.
> Si el nodo te ha cascado estas offline; por lo tanto la otra parte no tiene más remedio que hacer un force para cerrar el canal que tiene contigo, esto activaria el timelock. Cuando activas el timelock necesitas un nonce que está en el channel.db para una vez pasado dicho timelock poder recuperar los fondos, la otra parte puede recuperar los suyos porque cuando esté online tiene el nonce para hacer el sweep, tú, al tener corrupto el channel.db no tienes ese nonce.



Ayer un colega y yo estuvimos probando esto y confirmo lo comentado. Si el nodo te casca y únicamente tienes la semilla de la cartera (no tienes el channel.db o esta corrupto), los fondos de los canales no los recuperas simplemente esperando. El motivo es que necesitas el nonce del channel.db. La otra parte, el que ha cerrado forzosamente (porque veía al nodo offline) recuperaría su parte.


----------



## tastas (23 Feb 2019)

Pasándose la LN torch. También habían de la JPM coin.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Feb 2019)

Pumpazo brutal de 200 $.


----------



## paketazo (23 Feb 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pumpazo brutal de 200 $.



Pues no es ninguna broma para algunos... Bitcoñero tiene 1110BTC que ahora valen 200$ más si se los quieren comprar...o sea, que ha obtenido en pocas horas una revalorización de 222.000$ ... calderilla … un cuartillo de millón de dólares de ná


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2019)

Acordarse que McAfee dijo que si no llegábamos al millón de dolares en 2020, se comía su miembro viril. XD


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Acordarse que McAfee dijo que si no llegábamos al millón de dolares en 2020, se comía su miembro viril. XD



Creo que lo que nos interesa aquí es la repercusión que podría tener el sistema BTC sobre la economía en caso de vivir un capítulo similar al del 2008 o incluso peor.

Recordemos que países del primer mundo como Grecia, Chipre, e incluso España estuvieron al borde de una quiebra técnica del sistema (no podrían cumplir con sus presupuestos, ni con el pago de los intereses de su deuda)

¿podría suceder algo así antes del 2020?

La implantación sana y progresiva de BTC y otras alts es evidente, negar esto es absurdo... cada vez se extiende más su uso, y es aceptado como pago entre otras cosas, pero esto no hará que en dos años valga lo que pronostica McAfee

Recordemos lo que pasó con el oro, que es un mercado menos estrecho que el de BTC y la subida en pocos meses que sufrió... 

Siendo realistas y trasladando un escenario perfecto para que BTC se demande como si no hubiera un mañana, dudo que lo veamos por encima de 40.000$ en los próximos dos años... McAfee lo que debió de hacer no fue poner su miembro en juego...yo no gano nada si se lo corta, pero quizá si hubiera poyado sus palabras con una apuesta abierta dónde todos pudiéramos apostar, y en esa apuesta hubiera puesto 10 millones de $ del momento avalados en BTC le prestaría más atención.

BTC ya no pillará a casi nadie desprevenido, y no hablo de tenedores minoristas de media docena de unidades...o incluso de un par de cientos...como recuerdo siempre, si grandes carteras que pudieron cambiar una parte a cash en el pasado y no lo hicieron, ¿por que lo harían ahora?

Para entender a los holder fuertes de BTC hay que entender a los grandes holders de acciones y fondos internacionales...Vanguard o Blackrock poseen acciones compradas a centavos hace años que ahora valen cientos de dólares...¿por que no vendieron al hacer un 2X o un 3X?

¿Qué vale más hacer algo de dinero, o poseer poder de decisión sobre algo que afecta al mundo entero?

Lo comentábamos estos días en el foro del oro ¿por que JP compra plata y no la vende?...¿por que grandes carteras acumulan BTC y no se venden?

La respuesta es sencilla y no se trata solo de dinero.

Buen domingo a todos, y un slaudo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Feb 2019)

Qué hostia, qué hostia, como dijo aquella.


----------



## Geldschrank (24 Feb 2019)

Voto por los 5k para mayo, se me hacía muy cuesta arriba ésta subida...


----------



## tastas (24 Feb 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues no es ninguna broma para algunos... Bitcoñero tiene 1110BTC que ahora valen 200$ más si se los quieren comprar...o sea, que ha obtenido en pocas horas una revalorización de 222.000$ ... calderilla … un cuartillo de millón de dólares de ná



@Sota_de_espadas Hay que empezar a acostumbrarse a ahablar en %.
Este movimiento tampoco era para tanto.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (24 Feb 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Qué hostia, qué hostia, como dijo aquella.



Ya ves, ha bajado unos 300$ de golpe. Un 7% o así.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Feb 2019)

Sé que no es mucho pero se agradece ver algo de vidilla en los precios, el estancamiento es aburrido.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Feb 2019)

Muy buena entrada la publicada en wiki sobre la privacidad de Bitcoin; vaya trabajazo se ha pegado el autor ():

Privacy - Bitcoin Wiki


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Muy buena entrada la publicada en wiki sobre la privacidad de Bitcoin; vaya trabajazo se ha pegado el autor ():
> 
> Privacy - Bitcoin Wiki



Ciertamente, el autor de esa entrada se ha pegado una buena currada.


----------



## martin chaide (25 Feb 2019)

no os fijeis mucho en el precio, fijaros en el crecimiento de la tecnologia que repalda bitcoin:


----------



## tastas (25 Feb 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> no os fijeis mucho en el precio, fijaros en el crecimiento de la tecnologia que repalda bitcoin:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 87456



Yen la décimo quinta viga de apuntalamiento que va a necesitar el sistema financiero mundial, que es con quién de verdad compite btc.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Feb 2019)

Cómo esta el patio!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Cómo esta el patio!



Por favor, que alguien tenga la bondad de instruir a este imbécil antes de hablar sobre las criptomonedas, que no sabe ni por dónde le sopla el aire.


----------



## Registrador (26 Feb 2019)

Alguna explicacion de por que el precio del Bitcoin y las altcoins van de la mano?

Es algo que no soy capaz de entender.


----------



## tastas (26 Feb 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Cómo esta el patio!



Lo que ha sudado para no decir Bitcoin contrasta con el descaro para vender humo preelectoral cibernético.



Registrador dijo:


> Alguna explicacion de por que el precio del Bitcoin y las altcoins van de la mano?
> 
> Es algo que no soy capaz de entender.



El mercado parece indicar que aún hat quien piensa que btc y las alts son lo mismo si bien según tendencia de medio plazo, Bitcoin es un poco más igual que las alts.Lo que ha sudado el hombre para no decir la palabra Bitcoin contrasta con su caradura para vender un humo que ni él mismo entiende.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Alguna explicacion de por que el precio del Bitcoin y las altcoins van de la mano?
> 
> Es algo que no soy capaz de entender.



Porque únicamente existe Bitcoin en realidad y el resto de shitcoins son un mero precio-espejismo en los libros de órdenes de un par de shitxchangers.


----------



## barborico (26 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Porque únicamente existe Bitcoin en realidad y el resto de shitcoins son un mero precio-espejismo en los libros de órdenes de un par de shitxchangers.



Excepto Obyte.

O los puntos de certidumbre son creados gracias al "principio entrópico",
O son creados gracias a entes "externos" al sistema.

Esos "entes" externos pueden ser, desde el propio software (checkpoints hardcodeados, por ejemplo) pasando por nodos maestros (nodos de desarrolladores) hasta testigos elegidos cuidadosamente para crear el equilibrio de Nash apropiado (deben tener mucho que perder externo al sistema y mínimos poderes sobre éste).

Ninguna "shit" está fuera de alguno de estos dos conjuntos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Feb 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Excepto Obyte.
> 
> O los puntos de certidumbre son creados gracias al "principio entrópico",
> O son creados gracias a entes "externos" al sistema.
> ...



Byteball (=Obyte) sigue siendo otra shitcoin como todas las demás.

Por cierto, si te fijas en la explicación que has dado, que es bastante acertada, el único valor "externo al sistema" que es fácil de enviar, verificar, validar y registrar en una cadena de bloques, es la prueba de trabajo. El resto que nombras, como el prestigio, los nodos desarrolladores "elegidos cuidadosamente" con mucho que perder y mínimos poderes, etc, son referencias externas que sólamente pueden ser verificadas a través de medios o canales de comunicación seguros externos al propio sistema de la criptomoneda, lo que imposibilita el que pueda ser empleada por software autónomo.

Esto en el futuro va a ser un hándicap brutal, puesto que sólamente las criptomonedas que incorporan la prueba de trabajo en su protocolo de búsqueda de consenso son las que contienen su propio canal de comunicación "seguro" (=alta certidumbre) en caso de que sufrieran un ataque, que sería la propia cadena de bloques.


----------



## barborico (26 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Byteball (=Obyte) sigue siendo otra shitcoin como todas las demás.



Si consideras que todas las del segundo grupo son shitcoins, entonces te doy la razón. Yo no lo veo así.
La única que no es shitcoin del primer grupo es Bitcoin.
La única que no es shitcoin del segundo es Obyte.

En cualquier caso, este no es el hilo apropiado para discutir esto, y lo sabes.


----------



## barborico (26 Feb 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por cierto, si te fijas en la explicación que has dado, que es bastante acertada, el único valor "externo al sistema" que es fácil de enviar, verificar, validar y registrar en una cadena de bloques, es la prueba de trabajo.



Más concretamente, el hecho de que la energía se degrada en formas cada vez menos aprovechables. Si no fuera así, la prueba de trabajo no tendría validez alguna (los mineros siempre podrían reaprovechar la energía "quemada"). Y todos tendríamos unicornios voladores.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El resto que nombras, como el prestigio, los nodos desarrolladores "elegidos cuidadosamente" con mucho que perder y mínimos poderes, etc, son referencias externas que sólamente pueden ser verificadas a través de medios o canales de comunicación seguros externos al propio sistema de la criptomoneda, lo que imposibilita el que pueda ser empleada por software autónomo.
> 
> Esto en el futuro va a ser un hándicap brutal, puesto que sólamente las criptomonedas que incorporan la prueba de trabajo en su protocolo de búsqueda de consenso son las que contienen su propio canal de comunicación "seguro" (=alta certidumbre) en caso de que sufrieran un ataque, que sería la propia cadena de bloques.



Si un evento catastrófico hace que el 99% del hashrate sea destruido (bloques cada 60000s, recalculo de dificultad a las 200 semanas) entonces sí.
En tal caso, surgirían presiones para que se sacara una actualización para bajar la dificultad ex profeso. ¿Adivinas por donde se coordinaría la comunidad para ello? No a través de una cadena de bloques casi-parada, eso seguro.


----------



## tolomeo (28 Feb 2019)

Corriendo a crear cuenta en coinbase para detallarle a la "ene ese a" , quien soy, mis direcciones bitcoin y donde vivo


----------



## bmbnct (2 Mar 2019)

#DeleteCoinbase

Usuarios de Coinbase ejecutan campaña contra la plataforma por compra de Neutrino | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## bmbnct (2 Mar 2019)

Bolt-a-thon: primera conferencia y hackathon global de Lightning Network | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## 2 años (3 Mar 2019)

Timetwister dijo:


> En realidad mucho mejor que se quede quieto, cuanto más estable sea, más está la gente dispuesta a aceptarlo como forma de pago. En cualquier caso, no es algo que podamos elegir... Seguramente queda aún mucha volatilidad por delante (y para arriba en general), aún falta para que sea algo estable.




Si la gente lo adopta como forma de pago o para lo que sea, da igual, sube de precio y se rompe la estabilidad.
Y si sube de precio, volverá al modo burbuja, porque la gente no lo moverá (no pagará con él), lo acaparará esperando que suba más y más y no será medio de pago.
Hasta que se alcance un precio en el que la gente ya no entre más.
Y caerá.

Si ya ha pasado, no os enteráis de nada, menuda pedrá tenéis.

Ahora esta estable porque los taraos del bitcoin seguís con el Hold a muerte. Los que entraron durante la subida ya han salido escaldados.
Y los cuatro tontos que picaron no hace mucho (llegaron muy tarde) y todavía siguen esperando recuperar perdidas.
No entra ni sale nadie.

Cualquier acontecimiento y el prietas las filas! se resquebraja, empieza a haber deserciones entre los holders y se va a pique.

Tal y como esta construído, no se puede esperar mas que eso, mas tarde o mas temprano.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Mar 2019)

2 años dijo:


> Si la gente lo adopta como forma de pago o para lo que sea, da igual, sube de precio y se rompe la estabilidad.
> Y si sube de precio, volverá al modo burbuja, porque la gente no lo moverá (no pagará con él), lo acaparará esperando que suba más y más y no será medio de pago.
> Hasta que se alcance un precio en el que la gente ya no entre más.
> Y caerá.
> ...



Diez años ya y todavía no has aprendido nada.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Mar 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Diez años ya y todavía no has aprendido nada.




Algunos son lentitos. Dale tiempo, igual algún día termina aprendiendo.


----------



## 2 años (4 Mar 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Diez años ya y todavía no has aprendido nada.



Qué no he aprendido.

No puede convertirse en medio de pago generalizado sin que suba de precio, porque que sea medio de pago implica mucha demanda, luego aumento de precio.
Pero a su vez que suba de precio implica que sea mejor guardarlo y no emplearlo como medio de pago.

Así que no puede ser medio de pago generalizado.

Y como reserva de valor, pues hombre, el precio máximo se ha alcanzado en época de "bonanza" dentro de que estamos en medio de una crisis sistémica pero el año pasado no fué malo, todos los indicadores eran positivos.
Es decir, la gente metió el dinero que le sobraba.

En una recesión...yo creo que la gente no se va a arriesgar, es más creo que muchos holders van a intentar convertir sus bitcoins en fiat, por que no les quede mas remedio (pura necesidad de dinero) o porque mejor dinero calentito y del que usa la gente y vale para todo.

La única vía para que suba es que en una recesión se convierta en reserva de valor, pero lo dudo mucho, la verdad.
Hasta el momento no ha sido así.
Ha subido cuando a la gente le sobraba algo de dinero, no cuando le faltaba.


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2019)

2 años dijo:


> Qué no he aprendido.
> 
> No puede convertirse en medio de pago generalizado sin que suba de precio, porque que sea medio de pago implica mucha demanda, luego aumento de precio.
> Pero a su vez que suba de precio implica que sea mejor guardarlo y no emplearlo como medio de pago.
> ...



Diez años no son un largo plazo demasiado determinante en los mercados mundiales, y menos si hablamos de divisas, y mucho menos si hablamos de una divisa o medio de intercambio de valor que jamás había existido antes.

Desde que sigo este fenómeno me he dado cuenta que en general cometemos un magno error los occidentales al tratar de entender este nuevo sistema, ya que damos por sentado que por ejemplo euros, o dólares son un decente método de pago, amén de credit cards o pay pal...

Sin embargo, el mundo es lo suficientemente grande y poblado como para que realmente los occidentales y su prepotencia en divisas sea una minoría humana a pesar de ser una mayoría en riqueza.

Es posible que si fuéramos Venezolanos, Nigerianos, Chinos, incluso Rusos o Vietnamitas, nuestro modo de ver BTC fuera muy diferente al que tenemos...incluso si por ejemplo mañana mismo los estados tratasen de estrujar más al ciudadano mediante impuestos injustificados, sería sencillo desplazar un porcentaje de la riqueza líquida hacia BTC para evitar de algún modo esa confiscación inmediata a golpe de ratón.

No es necesario que BTC sea un medio de pago, simplemente es necesario que sea un medio de confianza y veracidad.

Tu haces una escritura ante notario y le pagas un buen pico por darte veracidad, no vas al vecino a decirle que te otorgue veracidad sobre algo...pues BTC te permite verificar que posees algo determinado en un lugar de su memoria...da igual que caigan estados, que cambies de país, o que estalle una gran guerra...tu información seguirá allí...algo dudoso con cualquier otro método actual centralizado de reserva de valor.

Por eso no hace falta pagar millones de cafés con BTC, del mismo modo que no usamos un fondo de inversión, o uno de pensiones para dicho menester...con la diferencia de estos últimos...que si fuera necesario, sí podríamos pagar el café de manera relativamente sencilla.

Buena semana


----------



## Clap Moment (4 Mar 2019)

El pelotazo del bitcoin ya pasó, el momento de entrar fue hace 6 o 7 años, ahora es una locura, no va a pasar de anécdota en un futuro, los bancos centrales no van a permitir que se imponga como alternativa a su producto, y la gente siempre va a confiar más en la divisa de un país importante, garantizada por un país importante, que en una red clientelar mundial de crédito en la nube.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (4 Mar 2019)

2 años dijo:


> Ha subido cuando a la gente le sobraba algo de dinero, no cuando le faltaba.



Yo creo que aquí tiene razón. A día de hoy, bitcoin se está usando como un activo más, como el que compra acciones o un fondo de inversión. Con más riesgo, más volátil, eso sí.

A largo plazo puede que triunfe por otros motivos pero a día de hoy se usa como un activo más.


----------



## tolomeo (4 Mar 2019)

Por favor, antes de poner las majaderías que estáis poniendo en los últimos mensajes, estaría bien que os informaseis un poco. Por ejemplo, podéis comenzar por el hilo oficial del bitcoin volumen uno


----------



## 2 años (5 Mar 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Por favor, antes de poner las majaderías que estáis poniendo en los últimos mensajes, estaría bien que os informaseis un poco. Por ejemplo, podéis comenzar por el hilo oficial del bitcoin volumen uno



Solo tienes que rebatir con argumentos.

Han borrado un mensaje bueno que hacía mucha pupa, supongo que el mismo que lo ha creado...espero

En fin, sois unos cantamañas protegiendo vuestra "himbersion", poco se puede discutir aquí.


----------



## barborico (5 Mar 2019)

Que algo funcione como dinero (dinero estatal) no significa que sea dinero. Dinero es lo que tiene las características del dinero, ser impreso arbitrariamente por la autoridad/las entidades que la autoridad diga no es una de ellas.

La autoridad no te dirá lo que es el dinero, simplemente te obligará a utilizar esa cosa que ella quiere que funcione como dinero.

Tranquilo, lo hacen por nuestro bien, faltaría más.


----------



## tolomeo (5 Mar 2019)

2 años dijo:


> Solo tienes que rebatir con argumentos.
> 
> Han borrado un mensaje bueno que hacía mucha pupa, supongo que el mismo que lo ha creado...espero
> 
> En fin, sois unos cantamañas protegiendo vuestra "himbersion", poco se puede discutir aquí.



Todos tus argumentos están rebatidos decenas de veces, repetidamente, a lo largo de los 14 hilos oficiales.
Por eso te remití al primero para que releas, majadero.


----------



## 2 años (5 Mar 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Todos tus argumentos están rebatidos decenas de veces, repetidamente, a lo largo de los 14 hilos oficiales.
> Por eso te remití al primero para que releas, majadero.



Qué si, que si... jajajaja
Ahora me releo la filosofía esa economíca de andar por casa...




NO


----------



## halmeria (5 Mar 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Todos tus argumentos están rebatidos decenas de veces, repetidamente, a lo largo de los 14 hilos oficiales.
> Por eso te remití al primero para que releas, majadero.



Pero que es lo que hay que volver a leer? El precio actual del Bitcoin SOLO responde mayoritáriamente a su valor como 'inversion' y quizá mínimamente a su valor tecnológico, por aquello de que parece algo mágico como diria Clarke


----------



## 2 años (6 Mar 2019)

Seguro que la cadena de bloques se va a utilizar para muchas cosas.
Y el bitcoin podría desaparecer por completo y seguirían existiendo todas esas aplicaciones de la cadena de bloques.


----------



## martin chaide (6 Mar 2019)

2 años dijo:


> Seguro que la cadena de bloques se va a utilizar para muchas cosas.
> Y el bitcoin podría desaparecer por completo y seguirían existiendo todas esas aplicaciones de la cadena de bloques.



el nuevo mantra de los palurdos


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (6 Mar 2019)

No se como puedes soltar semejante trola y quedarte tan ancho. El euro está más o menos como estaba respecto del dólar después de 20 años de su nacimiento.

Todo el mundo puede googlearlo y verá que lo que dices es falso.

Aunque no se ni por qué me sorprendo después de ver tanto iluminado por este hilo.


----------



## tastas (6 Mar 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> No se como puedes soltar semejante trola y quedarte tan ancho. El euro está más o menos como estaba respecto del dólar después de 20 años de su nacimiento.
> 
> Todo el mundo puede googlearlo y verá que lo que dices es falso.
> 
> Aunque no se ni por qué me sorprendo después de ver tanto iluminado por este hilo.



Ambas tienden a no valer nada a largo plazo, este error tampoco cambia mucho el planteamiento general.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (6 Mar 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Ambas tienden a no valer nada a largo plazo, este error tampoco cambia mucho el planteamiento general.



Sí pero va de listo y ha soltado una falsedad fácilmente comprobable.


----------



## martin chaide (6 Mar 2019)

no existe tecnologia invulnerable, sino tecnologias mas seguras que otras
ya es altamente escalable, más de lo necesario incluso


----------



## tastas (6 Mar 2019)

Decir que una tecnología es demasiado escalable es como decir que un coche es demasiado eficiente.

Esta gráfica me ha parecido muy buena. Btc ejerciendo de agujero negro más allá del precio.


----------



## mrbrainwash (6 Mar 2019)

¿Alguien ha visto a clapham? Me preocupa...


----------



## vpsn (6 Mar 2019)

La red esta lentisima, mas de una hora oara una transaccion


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (6 Mar 2019)

Euro/usd el 3 de abril de 1998: 1,07.

En 20 años a penas ha variado.


----------



## uhnitas (6 Mar 2019)

¿Qué opináis de lo que dice éste excéptico?
No parece un cualquiera.

Betting on Dystopia | by Kenneth Rogoff


----------



## Geldschrank (7 Mar 2019)

No parece que se entere de gran cosa... FUD de calidad, eso si.


----------



## martin chaide (7 Mar 2019)

si bitcoin esta acabado por que?

0-las manos fuertes tienen mas bitcoins que hace un año
1- hay mas full nodes que nunca
2- hay mas carteras que nunca
3-hay mas cajeros que nunca

a ver si algun listo nos responde


----------



## barborico (7 Mar 2019)

Hasta aquí he leído:


> It is no coincidence that dysfunctional Venezuela is the first issuer of a state-backed cryptocurrency (the “Petro”).



¿Se cree que somos gilipollas o qué? No solo por considerar petro como criptomoneda, también por el enlace que ha puesto a cmc.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Mar 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> si bitcoin esta acabado por que?
> 
> 0-las manos fuertes tienen mas bitcoins que hace un año
> 1- hay mas full nodes que nunca
> ...



Acabado como dinero; como producto especulativo ahi esta.

Y esta acabado porque despues de 10 años, la peor crisis economica en un siglo por medio y habiendo llegado hace un año a todos los rincones del planeta, aun no lo usa ni el tato.

En Nigeria lo ven diferente, dice el otro. Pues vete a Lagos cargado de btc en tu movil, a ver que comes. 

En todo caso, si alguien conoce a diez hombres buenos de su ciudad que hayan intercambiado bienes y servicios por btc en el ultimo mes, que me lo haga saber.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Mar 2019)

SanStalin dijo:


> Acabado como dinero; como producto especulativo ahi esta.
> 
> Y esta acabado porque despues de 10 años, la peor crisis economica en un siglo por medio y habiendo llegado hace un año a todos los rincones del planeta, aun no lo usa ni el tato.



El dinero papel tardó cientos de años en imponerse como dinero. El dinero plástico tardó décadas.

¿Cuándo fue la última vez que viste a dos personas intercambiar bienes o servicios por horo?


----------



## martin chaide (7 Mar 2019)

entonces no esta acabado. me das la razon.


----------



## 2 años (7 Mar 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> el nuevo mantra de los palurdos



Otro no-argumento para contestar...

se os acaban los circunloquios sobre lo que es dinero y no es y lo que es cualquier cosa y lo que no según vaya usted a saber qué o quién...o que os pasa, ¿Ya no soltais rollos de esos infumables?

Qué decepción.


tastas dijo:


> Decir que una tecnología es demasiado escalable es como decir que un coche es demasiado eficiente.
> 
> Esta gráfica me ha parecido muy buena. Btc ejerciendo de agujero negro más allá del precio.



Si aumentan


tastas dijo:


> Decir que una tecnología es demasiado escalable es como decir que un coche es demasiado eficiente.
> 
> Esta gráfica me ha parecido muy buena. Btc ejerciendo de agujero negro más allá del precio.



Si no hay subida de precio es que son los mismos moviendo dinero de un sitio a otro.

Lo cual no significa nada


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero papel tardó cientos de años en imponerse como dinero. El dinero plástico tardó décadas.
> 
> ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que viste a dos personas intercambiar bienes o servicios por horo?




Y el euro lo adoptamos de un día para otro.

Siempre andáis con las mismas historias...


----------



## tastas (7 Mar 2019)

SanStalin dijo:


> Acabado como dinero; como producto especulativo ahi esta.
> 
> Y esta acabado porque despues de 10 años, la peor crisis economica en un siglo por medio y habiendo llegado hace un año a todos los rincones del planeta, aun no lo usa ni el tato.
> 
> ...



Entonces en Venezuela quizá el ansia antiespeculadora del Chavismo funcione con todo menos con Bitcoin.
La gente ya no especula con nada. Ni alimentos, ni pisos, ni electricidad ni papel higiénico. En cambio, localbitcoins cada vez hay más transacciones especulativas en una Venezuela que está muy cerca de implantar el socialismo revolucionario que acabe con la especulación y, si les dejas un poco más, con la tiranía del estado.


----------



## martin chaide (7 Mar 2019)

"evidente" dice, evidente que es justo al reves de lo que dices

cuanto mas capitalizada este una crytpomoneda basada en prueba de trabajo, mas dificil es falsificar su cadena de bloques.


----------



## martin chaide (7 Mar 2019)

2 años dijo:


> Otro no-argumento para contestar...
> 
> se os acaban los circunloquios sobre lo que es dinero y no es y lo que es cualquier cosa y lo que no según vaya usted a saber qué o quién...o que os pasa, ¿Ya no soltais rollos de esos infumables?
> 
> ...



venga te contesto, segun tú:

si el precio fluctua: btc es inestable, no sirve como moneda

si el precio no fluctua "es que son los mismos moviendo dinero de un sitio a otro"

pase lo que pase, nunca es algo bueno

me descojono contigo


----------



## uhnitas (7 Mar 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> venga te contesto, segun tú:
> 
> si el precio fluctua: btc es inestable, no sirve como moneda
> 
> ...



Yo lo que no veo fácil es la manera de salir del bucle huevo-gallina para llegar a ser SOV. Obviamente para conseguirlo ha de reducir su volatilidad. 

Pero Bitcoin no es adoptado porque es muy volátil y es muy volátil porque no es adoptado.

Sólo se me ocurre que existan sucesivos ciclos de gartner iniciados por algún chispazo manipulador que alimenten la avaricia y el Fomo y que la mejora de la calidad y difusión de las narrativas dejen poso de Holders of last resort .


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Mar 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> venga te contesto, segun tú:
> 
> si el precio fluctua: btc es inestable, no sirve como moneda
> 
> ...




Es que para *ser moneda universal*, tendrian que *cumplirse las dos premisas a la vez*: ser estable al mismo tiempo que millones de personas diferentes lo mueven de un sitio a otro continuamente.

En serio es tan complicado de entender?


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Mar 2019)

Por las UTXO se puede ver aquí como anda el ciclo de acumulación de BTC: 

An Objective Argument To End The Cryptocurrency Bear Market


----------



## paketazo (8 Mar 2019)

Todo eso no lo hace por culpa del sector privado, si no por causa del sector público ineficiente con cerca de 3 millones de empleados...ellos mismos saben que dejarán de cobrar si no aprueban este tipo de medidas.

No tengo nada en contra del funcionariado local, provincial, regional, nacional o europeo...pero esas nóminas y sus subidas hay que pagarlas...evidentemente si la productividad de los países baja (sector primario, secundario y terciario), es imposible derivar vía recaudación impositiva, tasas, sanciones...el monto necesario para atender a la clase funcionarial...amén de pensionistas (casi 9 millones en nuestra España y evidentemente...creciendo)

Si quiebra la UE los más afectados van a ser estos sectores, que ahora vive en teoría semi protegido y respaldado por los presupuestos. No tengáis dudas de que la UE está quebrada...si de una empresa privada se tratase, sus balances hace años que la habrían llevado a la banca rota.

Un saludo y buen día


----------



## tastas (8 Mar 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo eso no lo hace por culpa del sector privado, si no por causa del sector público ineficiente con cerca de 3 millones de empleados...ellos mismos saben que dejarán de cobrar si no aprueban este tipo de medidas.
> 
> No tengo nada en contra del funcionariado local, provincial, regional, nacional o europeo...pero esas nóminas y sus subidas hay que pagarlas...evidentemente si la productividad de los países baja (sector primario, secundario y terciario), es imposible derivar vía recaudación impositiva, tasas, sanciones...el monto necesario para atender a la clase funcionarial...amén de pensionistas (casi 9 millones en nuestra España y evidentemente...creciendo)
> 
> ...



De verdad crees que se dará la situación donde una crisis deje en peor situación a los empleados públicos y pensionistas que a los dependientes del sector privado?

Yo creo que el sector público tiene fuerza para rato y que en el guano, se llevarán todo lo que encuentren a su paso para mantenerse.


----------



## paketazo (8 Mar 2019)

tastas dijo:


> De verdad crees que se dará la situación donde una crisis deje en peor situación a los empleados públicos y pensionistas que a los dependientes del sector privado?
> 
> Yo creo que el sector público tiene fuerza para rato y que en el guano, se llevarán todo lo que encuentren a su paso para mantenerse.



Sí, estoy bastante seguro que de suceder una gran crisis de la deuda, el sector publico se verá más afectado que el sector privado.

Tienes el reciente ejemplo de Grecia, con despidos masivos durante la última crisis de funcionarios.

[URL="http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/07/18/economia/1374105930.html[/URL]"]www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/07/18/economia/1374105930.html[/URL]

Los países en situación precaria (no hablo de crisis pasajera, si no de guano largoplacista) poseen un sector público nulo o muy escaso.

Hemos de entender que para que exista un fuerte sector funcionarial, el país ha de poseer crecimientos del PIB por encima del 3% para que esa masa poblacional pueda subsistir y aportar al resto de sectores.

Si por ejemplo la deuda publica europea deja de demandarse (ya no se demanda, si no que se autocompra con políticas monetarias expansivas), nadie financiará a ese sector público desde el exterior, y menos con los tipos de interés insultantes que pretenden colocar.

La empresa privada, lo pasará mal, pero resurgirá, como pasa siempre a lo largo de la historia...el pan y el vino siempre tendrán demanda...pero un supervisor de viñas o grano de trigo, contratado con fondos públicos es prescindible.

La duda la tengo en si se alcanzará el guano o no, pero de alcanzarse, no me gustaría tener mi vida ligada a un sueldo publico, eso lo tengo muy claro.

Un saludo


----------



## martin chaide (8 Mar 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por las UTXO se puede ver aquí como anda el ciclo de acumulación de BTC:
> 
> An Objective Argument To End The Cryptocurrency Bear Market



lo q veo arriba, entre 15-10-16 y 15-12-17 las manos fuertes colocaron unos 3 millones de bitcoin, lo que hizo subir el precio de $1000 a $19000

simplificando el grafico eso quiere decir que el coeficiente multiplicador entre el crecimiento del market cap y el dinero invertido podia estar en torno a 15:1, esa relacion creo que es similar a la existente en otras burbujas. como la punto com

hoy en dia la capitalizacion del mercado de valores es de 70 trillones de dolares, la capitalizacion de bitcoin de 70 billones

en la proxima crisis bursatil, con tal de que un misero 2% del dinero que escape de la quema vaya a parar a las cryptos, 1% a bitcoin. supone al llegada de 10 billones de dolares a bitcoin. lo que podria multiplicar el precio por 150, hasta sobrepasar el medio millon de dolares/BTC

esto no es wisful thinking, son matematicas simples.


----------



## tastas (8 Mar 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Sí, estoy bastante seguro que de suceder una gran crisis de la deuda, el sector publico se verá más afectado que el sector privado.
> 
> Tienes el reciente ejemplo de Grecia, con despidos masivos durante la última crisis de funcionarios.
> 
> ...



Me gusta tu optimismo pero creo que lo de Grecia también dejó muy jodido al sector privado y por tanto no es algo deseable. Es lo que tiene ser un rehén, que disparen contra tu captor tampoco es lo ideal.
Pero hay que tener en mente que el estado no va a estar siempre ahí, para que cuando oigas que los bonos estatales no tienen riesgo o que solo compres piso si eres funcionario puedas pensartelo un poco mejor.

Yo soy más pesimista y me fijo en Venezuela. Ahí o huyes o estás mejor de la mano del gobierno (como en cualquier dictadura).


----------



## sirpask (8 Mar 2019)

vpsn dijo:


> La red esta lentisima, mas de una hora oara una transaccion



¿Eso no se puede corregir subiendo las Comisiones?


----------



## paketazo (8 Mar 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Me gusta tu optimismo pero creo que lo de Grecia también dejó muy jodido al sector privado y por tanto no es algo deseable. Es lo que tiene ser un rehén, que disparen contra tu captor tampoco es lo ideal.
> Pero hay que tener en mente que el estado no va a estar siempre ahí, para que cuando oigas que los bonos estatales no tienen riesgo o que solo compres piso si eres funcionario puedas pensartelo un poco mejor.
> 
> Yo soy más pesimista y me fijo en Venezuela. Ahí o huyes o estás mejor de la mano del gobierno (como en cualquier dictadura).



La pregunta sería ¿Qué sucedería si Grecia no hubiera aceptado el soborno de la UE para refinanciar sus agujeros provocados por la promesa de deuda futura?

Tenemos que distanciarnos de a pie de calle y ver todo desde perspectiva.

Venezuela se ha ido al guano por el poder del dólar, y los embargos económicos creados por y para usurpar el oro negro de aquel país...

[URL="http://www.businessinsider.es/10-paises-mayores-reservas-petroleo-mundo-249164[/URL]"]www.businessinsider.es/10-paises-mayores-reservas-petroleo-mundo-249164[/URL]

Tu realmente te crees todo el circo mediático, y que un país con las reservas petrolíferas, mineras, de recursos naturales... que posee Venezuela, es posible que el país se vaya al guano. (ingeniería social y de comunicación de medios para hacernos creer lo de siempre "en Hollywood se hacen las mejores películas")

Todo lleva orquestándose tiempo, ya Bush y el Chávez iniciaron una "guerra fría" en su día, y hoy...se ven las consecuencias.

Irak, Libia, Afganistán (por ser ruta del oleoductos)…y si pudieran Irán y Rusia...pero no les resultaría fácil.

No ensuciaré más este hilo, pues es del BTC, todo esto solo lo comento para entender que si llegase un día D y una hora H sin vuelta tras, y dónde los cimientos de la civilización actual se resquebrajasen, habría muy pocos medios de preservar valor, o al menos de hacerlo líquido, ya que el concepto de liquidez tal y como hoy lo entendemos sería una total laguna.

Todo hoy se basa en el dólar, por los motivos encubiertos que casi todos por aquí entendemos, dudo que veamos (esta generación), su final, pero al menos, poseer BTC como posible llave futura, es una opción que no teníamos hace años.

No recomiendo un "all in" en nada, pues todo es cuestionable, pero si recomendaría un "divide y vencerás"


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Mar 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> lo q veo arriba, entre 15-10-16 y 15-12-17 las manos fuertes colocaron unos 3 millones de bitcoin, lo que hizo subir el precio de $1000 a $19000




O yo no te sigo o estás interpretando mal la gráfica. No se si con "colocar" te refieres a vender. Si es asi, esas ventas bajarian el precio, no lo subirian. Además si por manos fuertes te refieres a los que en esa gráfica se ven como hodlers desde hace 2-3 años atrás y que efectivamente movieron sus bitcoins (previsiblemente para venderlos aunque no tiene por que ser el caso, no al menos el 100%) estamos hablando de una caida de un 18% a un 8% del total de bitcoins con lo que estariamos hablando de unos 1.6M de btc asi a ojo, por lo que lo que dices de los 3M tampoco me cuadra.


----------



## martin chaide (8 Mar 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> O yo no te sigo o estás interpretando mal la gráfica. No se si con "colocar" te refieres a vender. Si es asi, esas ventas bajarian el precio, no lo subirian.



es q la literatura no es mi fuerte, lo q tenia q haber escrito es q distribuyeron 3 millones de btc a nuevos compradores



ninfireblade dijo:


> Además si por manos fuertes te refieres a los que en esa gráfica se ven como hodlers desde hace 2-3 años atrás y que efectivamente movieron sus bitcoins (previsiblemente para venderlos aunque no tiene por que ser el caso, no al menos el 100%) estamos hablando de una caida de un 18% a un 8% del total de bitcoins con lo que estariamos hablando de unos 1.6M de btc asi a ojo, por lo que lo que dices de los 3M tampoco me cuadra.



entonces mejor todavia


----------



## Pirro (8 Mar 2019)

El dinero es un medio de cambio. Allá donde Bitcoin se use como medio de cambio, el Bitcoin será dinero. Allá donde Bitcoin se use como mercancía, Bitcoin será mercancía. Allá donde se use como un instrumento probatorio, Bitcoin será un instrumento probatorio.

Bitcoin es dinero, es mercancía y es un instrumento de prueba. Que el 95% de su uso sea como mercancía con la que especular, ciertamente no le quita la condición de dinero.


----------



## uhnitas (8 Mar 2019)

Uyyyy como huele eso a blockchain not bitcoin.

Blockchain es una base de datos distribuída costosa e ineficiente. Una herramienta al servicio de una idea mayor.
Un pilar junto a la POW y el algoritmo de cálculo de dificultad. Nada más nada menos.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Mar 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Blockchain es una base de datos distribuída costosa e ineficiente.



Una blockchain costosa puede ser pero ineficiente depende de para lo que se use. Una cosa es eficiente cuando se realiza usando los mínimos recursos posibles. Si usas una blockchain para algo que podrías hacer con una simple base de datos entonces si que es ineficiente. Pero si la usas como medio de consenso distribuido en el que no existe confianza entre las partes, como es el caso de Bitcoin, entonces si que es eficiente porque no hay forma de hacerlo usando menos recursos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Mar 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Uyyyy como huele eso a blockchain not bitcoin.
> 
> Blockchain es una base de datos distribuída costosa e ineficiente. Una herramienta al servicio de una idea mayor.
> Un pilar junto a la POW y el algoritmo de cálculo de dificultad. Nada más nada menos.



Y la maravillosa manera de diseñar el sistema de contrapoderes que logra hacer que a ningún agente que participe en la red le sea rentable el actuar de forma maliciosa


----------



## bmbnct (9 Mar 2019)

La cartera para LN Bluewallet registra más de 16000 usuarios activos diarios.

February on Bluewallet


----------



## martin chaide (10 Mar 2019)

deberiamos comentar mas esta grafica, segun ninfireblade, se compraron 1,6 millones de btc entre $1000-$19000, suponiendo que se compraron de forma mas o menos lineal, sin grandes saltos en el tiempo, no se podria hacer un calculo aproximado de cuanto dinero nuevo entro? ¿no existen datos por ahi?


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Mar 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> deberiamos comentar mas esta grafica, segun ninfireblade, se compraron 1,6 millones de btc entre $1000-$19000, suponiendo que se compraron de forma mas o menos lineal, sin grandes saltos en el tiempo, no se podria hacer un calculo aproximado de cuanto dinero nuevo entro? ¿no existen datos por ahi?



Yo tampoco he dicho eso exactamente. Respondia a tu mensaje donde decias que las manos fuertes vendieron 3M en un periodo determinado y me preguntaba si por manos fuertes de referias a hodlers con 2-3 años de antiguedad lo cual en el grafico eso representa aprox 1.6M en dicho periodo. Pero sigo sin saber a que te referias por manos fuertes. Además en la gráfica solo se ven las variaciones de UTXOs, las cuales pueden representar ventas pero no tienen por que serlo. Por si fuera poco alguien podria tener 1000 BTC sin mover con una antiguedad de 3 años, mover 1 solo BTC de esos 1000 a un exchange y en la grafica se verian reflejados como movidos los 1000.


----------



## martin chaide (10 Mar 2019)

lo q prentendo es saber es si hay por ahi informacion aproximada de cuanto dinero neto entro durante la burbuja de 2017, o si hay manera aproximada de calcularlo a partir de las graficas.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Mar 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> lo q prentendo es saber es si hay por ahi informacion aproximada de cuanto dinero neto entro durante la burbuja de 2017, o si hay manera aproximada de calcularlo a partir de las graficas.



Eso es imposible de saber. Son datos internos de los exchanges y cada uno sabra sus datos pero no los de los demas. Y a eso sumale los OTC que solo son conocidos por las partes interesadas.


----------



## martin chaide (11 Mar 2019)

pero en todas las burbujas existe n mul


ninfireblade dijo:


> Eso es imposible de saber. Son datos internos de los exchanges y cada uno sabra sus datos pero no los de los demas. Y a eso sumale los OTC que solo son conocidos por las partes interesadas.



ya, pero en todas las burbujas existe un multiplicador entre el dinero invertido y el market cap. tiene que haber una cifra minima, por no encuentro nada. lei alguna vez algo sobre eso pero no recuerdo donde.


----------



## Antonius Block (11 Mar 2019)

Entiendo que te interesa saber cuánto fiat tuvo que transferirse a los exchanges para llegar a tocar los 20.000 dólares, independientemente de la capitalización, que no es más que multiplicar el número de tokens existentes por el precio por el que se ha vendido el último.

En primer lugar creo que partes de un enfoque erróneo... pero respondiendo a tu cuestión, el elemento que te interesa es el volumen. Bitcoin no es una acción, no es una empresa en la que "entre" dinero que se pueda ver reflejado en libros contables. Aquí cada dólar que entra por una puerta sale por otra: uno compra porque otro vende.

Por tanto el enfoque que procede es el de fijarse en el volumen que hubo en los meses burbujísticos de la segunda mitad del 2017. Esto es, el número de bitcoins que cambiaron de manos por unidad de tiempo.

Y eso lo puedes ver en muchos sitios... coinmarketcap o bitcoinity por ejemplo.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Mar 2019)

El volumen no es un dato válido porque un bitcoin se puede comprar y vender múltiples veces. Por ejemplo supongamos un exchange en el que una persona ingresa 1000€ y otra persona ingresa 1 BTC. Si ahora realizan 10 operaciones y se lo intercambian 10 veces, tendrás un volumen de 10.000€, sin embargo la entrada de dinero ha sido solo de 1000€


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2019)

El último debate en bitcoin lo está protagonizando el BIP157 del cliente Bitcoin Core que permitiría usar Neutrino en el cliente:


Recordatorio sobre que es Neutrino:

Neutrino implementa un mecanismo de comprensión llamado Golomb mediante la creación de una serie de filtros que representan de forma comprimida cada bloque de la cadena. 
Si disponemos de un dispositivo con capacidad reducida, un móvil por ejemplo, en lugar de tener que descargar todo el bloque ira a consultar a un nodo full que soporte Neutrino y éste lo que hará es responder con el filtro comprimido que pesará alrededor de 15 k por bloque. En LND ya se incluye desde la versión 0.5 creo y falta que bitcoind lo haga para poder responder con los filtros de bloques comprimidos.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (11 Mar 2019)

Btc es de homofracasados


----------



## MIP (11 Mar 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> El último debate en bitcoin lo está protagonizando el BIP157 del cliente Bitcoin Core que permitiría usar Neutrino en el cliente:
> 
> 
> Recordatorio sobre que es Neutrino:
> ...



¿Y que ventaja tiene este mecanismo respecto a una cartera deterministica BIP39 en un movil, que se baja solo las cabeceras de los bloques y las transacciones propias usando filtros Bloom? 

¿Para que se quiere esa información de bloque comprimida?


----------



## p_pin (11 Mar 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El volumen no es un dato válido porque un bitcoin se puede comprar y vender múltiples veces. Por ejemplo supongamos un exchange en el que una persona ingresa 1000€ y otra persona ingresa 1 BTC. Si ahora realizan 10 operaciones y se lo intercambian 10 veces, tendrás un volumen de 10.000€, sin embargo la entrada de dinero ha sido solo de 1000€




Respecto al ejemplo, no es tan claro que ese intercambio cuente como volúmen

Y lo digo por un ejemplo práctico
Hace bastante tiempo un determinado exchange, expulsaba a las alt-coins que no consiguieran determinado volúmen, así que se empezaron algunos usuarios a hacer ese tipo de intercambio, yo te vendo a ti , y luego tu a mi para llegar a ese mínimo, al final ese exchange tomó medidas y ese tipo de intercambio dejó de computar para el volúmen

Por otra parte, si alguien vende un BTC, y otro lo compra... y a continuación fluctua el precio y ese btc se vuelve a vender y lo compra un tercero, y así sucesivamente, ese mercadeo sí me parece real y que deba contabilizarse.

Pongo estos datos, según investing:

En Noviembre-2017 se negociaron 4,0 millones dólares en BTC
En Diciembre-2017 se negociaron 5,1 millones dólares en BTC
En Enero-2018 se negociaron 4,8 millones dólares en BTC

Total 13,9 millones dólares en BTC
El precio pasó de 6.449 (principio de Noviembre) a 10.265 (final de Enero) con un máximo de cotización de 19.870 (Diciembre)

Edito, modifico las cifras, que son en dólares no btc


----------



## bmbnct (11 Mar 2019)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Y que ventaja tiene este mecanismo respecto a una cartera deterministica BIP39 en un movil, que se baja solo las cabeceras de los bloques y las transacciones propias usando filtros Bloom?
> 
> ¿Para que se quiere esa información de bloque comprimida?



Neutrino esta enfocado principalmente para ser cliente ligero en LN, que yo sepa es la única propuesta que hay (descontando otras implementaciones como Blue Wallet que usan SPV), sino LN requiere de un nodo completo para funcionar; es una mejora al actual spv y hará mas sencillo programar wallets para Lightning.

Y ahí es donde está el debate, sería promocionar una solución que no incluya un nodo completo.

Esta opción que propone Damian es interesante tambien:


----------



## TORREVIEJO (11 Mar 2019)

Frikisssss


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Mar 2019)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Y que ventaja tiene este mecanismo respecto a una cartera deterministica BIP39 en un movil, que se baja solo las cabeceras de los bloques y las transacciones propias usando filtros Bloom?
> 
> ¿Para que se quiere esa información de bloque comprimida?




Por privacidad. Los Bloom filters tienen el inconveniente de que el nodo servidor obtiene informacion sobre las direcciones que maneja el light client. Con Neutrino se evita eso.


----------



## tastas (12 Mar 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Respecto al ejemplo, no es tan claro que ese intercambio cuente como volúmen
> 
> Y lo digo por un ejemplo práctico
> Hace bastante tiempo un determinado exchange, expulsaba a las alt-coins que no consiguieran determinado volúmen, así que se empezaron algunos usuarios a hacer ese tipo de intercambio, yo te vendo a ti , y luego tu a mi para llegar a ese mínimo, al final ese exchange tomó medidas y ese tipo de intercambio dejó de computar para el volúmen
> ...



Lo de siempre, un exchange que no cobra por transacción, aunque sea un poquito, da pie a que los traders alteren el volumen.
Luego está el hecho de que los exchanges tradicionales por muy transparentes que sean lo tienen muy fácil para colorear órdenes falsas creadas por ellos mismos, ya que operan con apuntes contables.


----------



## MIP (12 Mar 2019)

Gracias por las respuestas, lo de la privacidad me vale, aunque dudo que un full node malicioso pueda sacar nada en limpio de un SPV que le pregunte con un bloom filter.

Lo de necesitarlo para un LN si que me cuadra más, aunque ahora tengo curiosidad de cómo se las pueden apañar con un dato comprimido a 15K de un bloque que podría ser potencialmente de más de 1MB.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Mar 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, lo de la privacidad me vale, aunque dudo que un full node malicioso pueda sacar nada en limpio de un SPV que le pregunte con un bloom filter.



Pues no lo dudes porque es el un problema discutido por la comunidad de desarrolladores desde hace tiempo.



MIP dijo:


> Lo de necesitarlo para un LN si que me cuadra más, aunque ahora tengo curiosidad de cómo se las pueden apañar con un dato comprimido a 15K de un bloque que podría ser potencialmente de más de 1MB.



Porque la compresión no es bidireccional sino que se hace mediante un sistema de digests.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Mar 2019)

Hoy la World Wide Web cumple 30 años, básicamente ese es el tiempo que costó desde su creación hasta que fuera usable hasta para una abuelilla de 80 años. Algo similar pasará con Bitcoin, lo que no podemos esperar es que un software que está todavía en fase beta y que todavía tiene que solucionar problemas de escalabilidad, privacidad y usabilidad sea usado masivamente, esto lo digo por todos aquellos que dicen "bitcoin está muerto porque no lo usa nadie" o "bitcoin nunca será medio de pago universal porque no tiene esto o lo otro". Solo hay que darle tiempo a que evolucione, veremos en 2040 quién se come a quién.


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hoy la World Wide Web cumple 30 años, básicamente ese es el tiempo que costó desde su creación hasta que fuera usable hasta para una abuelilla de 80 años. Algo similar pasará con Bitcoin, lo que no podemos esperar es que un software que está todavía en fase beta y que todavía tiene que solucionar problemas de escalabilidad, privacidad y usabilidad sea usado masivamente, esto lo digo por todos aquellos que dicen "bitcoin está muerto porque no lo usa nadie" o "bitcoin nunca será medio de pago universal porque no tiene esto o lo otro". Solo hay que darle tiempo a que evolucione, veremos en 2040 quién se come a quién.



Añadiría que esta vez todo irá más rápido, ya que BTC es un derivado directo de internet, mientras que internet realmente partió de cero en casi todo le mundo.

Me explico:

Hoy en día la tecnología BTC está al alcance de un celular, portátil, PC, incluso un paper wallet …

Internet tuvo que lidiar con la tecnología física, amén del software, y eso costó mucho, ya que a nivel personal o familiar en las primeras etapas suponía un gran desembolso...luego sumarle la dependencia del operador de telecomunicaciones, que en la primera etapa eran casi nulos, y los que ofrecían datos, los cobraban a precio de cinco jotas por minuto.

BTC tiene dos factores de su parte, uno, es que la autovía ya está construida, y el segundo, para mi más importante, es que cualquier programador de nivel medio alto que entienda una blockchain a fondo, sabrá que es la alternativa a la mediocridad...y ellos, los programadores, son realmente quienes están construyendo el presente y futuro de esta sociedad...el anhelado esperanto perdido décadas atrás, se llama ahora código de programación... y quienes lo dominan y entienden son nuestros profetas.

No hará falta esperar 20 años, te vas a sorprender antes de lo que piensas.


----------



## tastas (14 Mar 2019)

Interesante, aún así: NYKNYB

Abrimos Bit2Me OTC, un servicio de compra y venta para grandes inversores y fondos institucionales -


----------



## martin chaide (18 Mar 2019)

por fin encontre lo de la inversion neta y el market cap:

What were some of the cash flows into the coin market last year?

*What were some of the cash flows into the coin market last year?*

Posted on January 11, 2018 

2 


A few independent reports have trickled in regarding the amount of real money that came into the cryptocurrency market last year.
One estimate is from Nikolaos Panigirtzoglou at JP Morgan entitled “Flows & Liquidity: The emergence of cryptocurrencies.” According to his analysis:
The net flow into cryptocurrencies is very much a function of coin creation which is controlled by computer algorithms and in the case of bitcoin is diminishing over time. Figure 6 shows the net amount of money invested every year since 2009. The cumulative amount has totaled around $6bn since 2009, well below the current market cap of $300bn.
He illustrates this over time with the bar chart below:

A cumulative $6 billion figure is a little less than the next estimate below.
Note: that Panigirzoglou’s analysis above was published last month. It is unclear how much his calculation(s) may adjust upward given the fervent energy through the holiday season.
Robin Wigglesworth, a reporter with the _Financial Times_, posted a new note from Citi research about a week ago entited: “Cryptocurrencies are the answer; what is the question?” A couple bullet points from the note:

In 2017, cryptocurrencies grew from a market cap of less than $20bn to around $500bn. We estimate this surge was driven by net inflows of less than $10bn.
We think current prices require inflows of approximately $25bn/year to be sustainable. For 2018, this seems likely to be exceeded. We would expect bitcoin to continue to make gains but for larger alt-coins, particularly ripple and ethereum, to outperform.
They don’t give a range, but less than $10 billion could sync with the JP Morgan analysis depending on which spot exchanges and OTC service providers they spoke with (in addition to the market data they may have used).
I typically don’t write about price action, however, the price of bitcoin has been especially volatile the past few weeks. It has declined about $5,000 (~25%) since its most recent all-time high last month. And both ether and XRP have recently seen new highs. Will this last throughout the rest of the year?
Note: I was quoted in _The Wall Street Journal_ last month saying this is some kind of bubble:
The most recent moves brought bitcoin’s year-to-date gain to about 1,560%. For many skeptics, though, that is proof that bitcoin is a massive bubble.
“It’s clear that people are putting money in simply because they think other people are going to put in money,” said Tim Swanson, the founder and research director at Post Oak Labs, a San Francisco advisory firm. “We’re seeing the actual illustration of speculation. Somebody should take a snapshot of this and put it in the dictionary.”
Let’s check back in a few months to see if there are any more cash flow estimates.
*Update:* Chainalysis posted an explanation for the post-December price decline which looks at ‘net inflow’ at exchanges. See also: J.P. Morgan Perspectives: “Decrypting Cryptocurrencies: Technology, Applications and Challenges” (pdf)


----------



## martin chaide (18 Mar 2019)

la relacion fue de 1x50 segun este de JP morgan, ahora bien no se si dicha relacion podra mantenerse en una burbuja que tednria que ser mucho mas grande que la anterior, la de las punto com creo que fue de unos 1x15, segun wikipedia. pero tardo unos 5 años en formarse. no se si el tiempo que tarda en formarse la burbuja influye, tampoco la influencia de la cantidad de btc vendido OTC.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Mar 2019)

Estudio realizado por JPMorgan... no me creo ni media palabra de lo que cuenten en relacion a bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (19 Mar 2019)

Fujitsu to distribute “KAMIKAZE” 7nm bitcoin mining chip from TRIPLE-1


----------



## tastas (19 Mar 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Fujitsu to distribute “KAMIKAZE” 7nm bitcoin mining chip from TRIPLE-1



Qué callado se lo tenían. Fujitsu siempre trabajando en silencio.

(Foto de Matías Prats)

Taptap


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 Mar 2019)

Bitcoin Volume Collapsed During Venezuelan Blackout

".....Un Redditor venezolano , con el control ImViTo, explicó cómo todo *el sector bancario se detuvo durante los apagones*. Según ImViTos, algunos entusiastas de los criptógrafos en todo el país utilizaban generadores y aún podían conectarse a las líneas telefónicas para luego transmitir WiFi a una pequeña área geográfica donde las personas podían realizar transacciones de monedas digitales en sus teléfonos inteligentes.

Las transacciones de Bitcoin de uso intensivo de energía no pueden soportar cortes de energía generalizados. En el caso de Venezuela, los datos mostraron a los lectores de Zerohedge que* el volumen de transacciones se estrelló cuando se cortó la electricidad, pero para algunos, que tenían generadores y acceso a Internet, todo funcionaba como siempre*. Tal vez un futuro estudio de caso se escribirá en este evento...."

"El poder en Venezuela se redujo.
La gente no tenía acceso a su $$.
Los cajeros automáticos no funcionaban.
Los bancos estaban abajo.

Pero Bitcoin estaba corriendo.
Siempre se está ejecutando.

Bitcoin es simplemente dinero superior. https: // www. reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comm ents / b2otaq / my_whole_country_didnt_had_electricity_all_banks /? utm_medium = android_app & utm_source = share ...
1,569
3:39 AM - 19 de marzo de 2019
Twitter anuncios de información y privacidad


----------



## bmbnct (20 Mar 2019)

Los BOLT (Basis of Lightning Technology, lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc) en 200 diapositivas, un trabajo realizado por René Pickhardt:

Introduction to the Lightning Network Protocol and the Basics of Lightning Technology (BOLT aka Lightning-rfc)


----------



## bmbnct (22 Mar 2019)

Lo he puesto en el hilo del taller, pero creo que es significativo ponerlo aquí también; Loop, el nuevo proyecto de Ligthninglabs, favorece en buena medida la adopción de LN ya que, gracias al intercambio atómico de fondos "offchain" (canal) a "onchain" (cartera bitcoin), siempre se van a poder recibir pagos por este medio. Para los comercios, por ejemplo, imprescindible ya que no tienen que estar pendientes de tener saldo en su contra.

Taller - Montar un nodo Bitcoin


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Mar 2019)

¿Cómo véis el mercado?
Quizás es pronto para decir esto pero tiene pinta de que el bear market ha terminado.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Mar 2019)

Subida de 5,11% en la dificultad de minado.


----------



## Registrador (25 Mar 2019)

> *La Bolsa de Chicago abandona los futuros sobre Bitcoin*
> *La segunda casa de futuros de EEUU adoptó esta decisión después de que el volumen de intercambio de contratos de bitcoin cayó del 55% en enero de 2018 a un 20% en junio*
> 
> 
> ...



Como veis esto?


----------



## tastas (25 Mar 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Como veis esto?



Solo lo he leído en ese medio y es raro que con lo que les costó abrirla ahora decidan cerrarla por muy bajo que sea el volumen.

Pero vaya que NYKNYB

Taptap


----------



## halmeria (26 Mar 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Añadiría que esta vez todo irá más rápido, ya que BTC es un derivado directo de internet, mientras que internet realmente partió de cero en casi todo le mundo.
> 
> Me explico:
> 
> ...




Cuanto daño ha hecho la versión romántica usana del programador.

Y dejad ya de usar la palabra 'mediocridad', es el nuevo cuñao de los foros.


----------



## paketazo (27 Mar 2019)

halmeria dijo:


> Cuanto daño ha hecho la versión romántica usana del programador.
> 
> Y dejad ya de usar la palabra 'mediocridad', es el nuevo cuñao de los foros.



OK lo que Vd diga don Cervantes. Hágame una lista con lo que se puede decir y lo que no en este foro, la estudiaré concienzudamente antes de postear algo, no vaya a ser que le ofenda nuevamente.

Su ultimo aporte a este foro, será recordado por habernos abierto los ojos y la mente al empaparnos de tanto conociendo.

Por cierto, estamos en Marzo y hace apenas tres meses los enviados del futuro vaticinaban que por Mayo BTC a 2500$... sigo diciendo lo mismo... el que apueste, que lo haga con convicción y se juegue su pasta.

Buen día


----------



## bmbnct (27 Mar 2019)

Op Ed: With Bitcoin, Anarchy Is the Point, Not the Problem


----------



## halmeria (27 Mar 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> OK lo que Vd diga don Cervantes. Hágame una lista con lo que se puede decir y lo que no en este foro, la estudiaré concienzudamente antes de postear algo, no vaya a ser que le ofenda nuevamente.
> 
> Su ultimo aporte a este foro, será recordado por habernos abierto los ojos y la mente al empaparnos de tanto conociendo.
> 
> ...



Que cosas, me acusas a mí de ofendido siendo tú un ofendido mayor... cosas de internet supongo.


----------



## paketazo (27 Mar 2019)

halmeria dijo:


> Que cosas, me acusas a mí de ofendido siendo tú un ofendido mayor... cosas de internet supongo.



Te cito de nuevo por si no te habías leído:

_"Y dejad ya de usar la palabra 'mediocridad', es el nuevo cuñao de los foros."_

Has aludido mi mensaje y mi manera de expresarme, por consiguiente yo te he contestado...se suele hacer eso en los foros de internet.

Dejo esta conversación basura, BTC y sus seguidores no se la merece...y por si te sirve de algo, tienes la razón en todo lo que escribas a partir de ahora.

Un saludo


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Mar 2019)

Modeling Bitcoin’s Value with Scarcity

¿ Qué os parece el modelo estadístico que propone el autor de ese articulo ? La verdad es que encaja perfectamente con la realidad y el hecho de que el precio del oro y de la plata también se ajuste al mismo modelo no puede ser casualidad.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Mar 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Modeling Bitcoin’s Value with Scarcity
> 
> ¿ Qué os parece el modelo estadístico que propone el autor de ese articulo ? La verdad es que encaja perfectamente con la realidad y el hecho de que el precio del oro y de la plata también se ajuste al mismo modelo no puede ser casualidad.



A ver que opinan los que entienden más (que yo) de este tipo de articulos, pero en mi opinión estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que expone; leí este comentario al respecto el cual también me parece acertado:


----------



## tastas (27 Mar 2019)

Estamos a un mes de sacar de la testnet de la DAO de Bisq.



Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (27 Mar 2019)

Nodos completos de Bitcoin registran incremento de 42% en dos semanas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## tastas (28 Mar 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nodos completos de Bitcoin registran incremento de 42% en dos semanas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas



Un aumento tan drástico no es buena señal, a mí me hace desconfiar de posibles ataques sybil, no?

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Mar 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Un aumento tan drástico no es buena señal, a mí me hace desconfiar de posibles ataques sybil, no?
> 
> Taptap




Contra esto lo mejor es que añadais a la banlist la lista de nodos maliciosos que periodicamente publica Greg Maxwell: https://people.xiph.org/~greg/banlist.cli.txt


----------



## bmbnct (28 Mar 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Un aumento tan drástico no es buena señal, a mí me hace desconfiar de posibles ataques sybil, no?
> 
> Taptap



Podría ser, pero visto en perspectiva no es para tanto, han ocurrido otras subidas similares:




Bitcoin Node Count History


----------



## martin chaide (28 Mar 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Modeling Bitcoin’s Value with Scarcity
> 
> ¿ Qué os parece el modelo estadístico que propone el autor de ese articulo ? La verdad es que encaja perfectamente con la realidad y el hecho de que el precio del oro y de la plata también se ajuste al mismo modelo no puede ser casualidad.



muy interesante el articulo. recordar ademas que el precio bitcoin avanza a base de sucesivas burbujas, quiero decir que la cotizacion adelantara en varios factores al 'valor' en la proxima burbuja, auque sea para caer por debajo meses despues. habra que estar atentos.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Mar 2019)

La cartera la Lightning Network, Eclair permite pagos entrantes en la red principal (mainnet):



Cuidado HitBTC, han dejado su uso sin KYC y ahora están pidiendo documentación a sus usuarios y mientras tanto les bloquean los fondos.


----------



## tastas (29 Mar 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> La cartera la Lightning Network, Eclair permite pagos entrantes en la red principal (mainnet):
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado HitBTC, han dejado su uso sin KYC y ahora están pidiendo documentación a sus usuarios y mientras tanto les bloquean los fondos.



Poder enviar y recibir pagos LN en clientes ligeros pone a BTC en otro nivel.
Lo estoy probando ahora mismo pero tiene muy buena pinta, parece sencillo.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (29 Mar 2019)

Estas son las gráficas que de verdad importan. Y no tienen en cuenta el crecimiento brutal que esta teniendo la LN.



Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (29 Mar 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Poder enviar y recibir pagos LN en clientes ligeros pone a BTC en otro nivel.
> Lo estoy probando ahora mismo pero tiene muy buena pinta, parece sencillo.
> 
> Taptap



¿Has probado Bitcoin Lightning Wallet (BLW)?, es una de las que más avanzada esta. Permite auto rebalancear canales sumando la cantidad necesaria entre ellos para realizar un pago, en el caso de que no puedas hacerlo con un canal:



Y han añadido además recientemente conectar con tu propio nodo.


----------



## p_pin (31 Mar 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Estas son las gráficas que de verdad importan. Y no tienen en cuenta el crecimiento brutal que esta teniendo la LN.
> Ver archivo adjunto 95318
> 
> 
> Taptap




Pues sí, el uso de BTC en máximos, 4,62 tx por segundo, en este momento,, y la mempool casi vacía, desde luego que esa hecatombe que los haters nos decían que era el SEGWIT han quedado retratados y por eso ya no están por aquí


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Mar 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues sí, el uso de BTC en máximos, 4,62 tx por segundo, en este momento,, y la mempool casi vacía, desde luego que esa hecatombe que los haters nos decían que era el SEGWIT han quedado retratados y por eso ya no están por aquí




Pero si bcash era el auténtico bitcoin, nos lo dijo Tixel... como es posible ?


----------



## tastas (2 Abr 2019)

Menudo palote, a ger si aguanta.

Taptap


----------



## p_pin (2 Abr 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Menudo palote, a ger si aguanta.
> 
> Taptap



Hacía tiempo que no se veían,,,, ya hay un troll que abre un hilo sobre manipulación del precio... pero sólo cuando sube


----------



## catoshi (2 Abr 2019)

Alguien sigue usando el metodo halcash para sacar pequeñas cantidades mensuales? 300€ o asi. Segun recuerdo, en localbitcoins habia una forma de que te pasaran el codigo y ir a sacar a un cajero todo esto sin dejar rastro. Sigue siendo fiable hoy en dia?


----------



## pernales (2 Abr 2019)

catoshi dijo:


> Alguien sigue usando el metodo halcash para sacar pequeñas cantidades mensuales? 300€ o asi. Segun recuerdo, en localbitcoins habia una forma de que te pasaran el codigo y ir a sacar a un cajero todo esto sin dejar rastro. Sigue siendo fiable hoy en dia?



Yo lo he utilizado en bit2me (ya se que son unos ladrones)
El sistema me encanta, es rapido y fácil


----------



## tolomeo (3 Abr 2019)

catoshi dijo:


> Alguien sigue usando el metodo halcash para sacar pequeñas cantidades mensuales? 300€ o asi. Segun recuerdo, en localbitcoins habia una forma de que te pasaran el codigo y ir a sacar a un cajero todo esto sin dejar rastro. Sigue siendo fiable hoy en dia?



Localbitcoins es KYC, hay que verificarse 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Abr 2019)

Cada vez que sube el precio este subforo se llena de subnormales descubriendo la rueda, véase la cantidad de hilos que hay abiertos ahora y la cantidad de gente nueva que ha entrado, con lo tranquilos que estábamos.

En fin parece que el bear market se ha terminado.


----------



## bauldepetete (3 Abr 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Cada vez que sube el precio este subforo se llena de subnormales descubriendo la rueda, véase la cantidad de hilos que hay abiertos ahora y la cantidad de gente nueva que ha entrado, con lo tranquilos que estábamos.
> 
> En fin parece que el bear market se ha terminado.



Hola Espadas, llevo desde noviembre 2017 en este subforo desde las sombras,
tienes toda la razon, auguro que dentro de poco se llenará esto de gurús recomendando comprar cierta moneda como el Juli u otro que decia de hacer surf , otra hasta que se vuelva a alcanzar el próximo pico, mira el lado bueno es un marcador para cuando salirse.
Un saludo.


----------



## p_pin (3 Abr 2019)

Bit2me, si quieres privacidad yo me olvidaría


----------



## tastas (3 Abr 2019)

Comodidad, privacidad, seguridad.

Hay grados, pero por lo general hay que elegir 2.

Taptap


----------



## martin chaide (4 Abr 2019)

que muerto esta esto, pumpazo del 20% e indiferencia general


----------



## kikepm (4 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> que muerto esta esto, pumpazo del 20% e indiferencia general



Los bitcoiners no nos despeinamos con pumpazos por debajo del 50%...


----------



## DEREC (4 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> que muerto esta esto, pumpazo del 20% e indiferencia general



La pasta nos da igual, estamos todos aquí por la tecnología.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Abr 2019)

Hasta que no llegue a los 20.000 $ ni nos inmutamos.
A partir de ahí la cosa ya se pondría interesante por motivos obvios.


----------



## barborico (4 Abr 2019)




----------



## Digamelon (5 Abr 2019)

Por menos de 1 millón de dólares por bitcoin no me molesto ni en recoger un bitcoin que me encuentre por el suelo.


----------



## McNulty (5 Abr 2019)

Clapham queremos de saberrrrrr donde estásssss

''Sisi seiñores el bitcoin bajará a 500 dólares, me lo han dicho mis contactos en la embajada de kazajistán''


----------



## Seronoser (5 Abr 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Clapham queremos de saberrrrrr donde estásssss
> 
> ''Sisi seiñores el bitcoin bajará a 500 dólares, me lo han dicho mis contactos en la embajada de kazajistán''



Pregúntale a su multi Negrofuturo.
Probablemente se le ha olvidado la contraseña de su otro usuario


----------



## McNulty (5 Abr 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pregúntale a su multi Negrofuturo.
> Probablemente se le ha olvidado la contraseña de su otro usuario



No, negrofuturo es solo un pesao del foro de toda la vida, que se cree que alguien se toma en serio sus análisis técnicos porque le dan thanks a los mensajes que nadie lee.
Son estilos muy diferentes.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Abr 2019)

Trezor está trabajando en añadir coinjoin:

Add support for coinjoin / Wasabi · Issue #465 · trezor/trezor-core


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Trezor está trabajando en añadir coinjoin:
> 
> Add support for coinjoin / Wasabi · Issue #465 · trezor/trezor-core



Buenísima noticia.


----------



## DEREC (6 Abr 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Buenísima noticia.



Yo soy mas partidario de hw wallets minimalistas, no me gusta nada este tendencia de incluirles mil historias que necesitan actualizacion continua. Me gustaria un wallet con lo justo para enviar y recibir y una version de firmware congelada para siempre, si es posible. Con los ahorros de la gente es mejor no andar jugando, para eso ya estan los sw wallets.


----------



## martin chaide (8 Abr 2019)

pa cuando el 'desacoplamiento' de bitcoin?

el bull run de 2017 fue por el boom de las alts, pues hacian falta bitcoins para comprar alts

ahora la subira esta de 3000 a 5000 es la misma mierda, bitcoin sube por que hay nuevas y viejas alts q suben

para que bitcoin llegue de verdad a cotizaciones estratosfericas tiene que crecer en solitario, por ejemplo la segunda en capitalziacion ethereum: casi todos los ethereum fueron minados en el primer bloque, la tercera, ripple. la compañia se reserva el derecho de emitir nuevos ripples para 'estabilizar el precio' manda cojones q tengan tanta jeta y haya quien les crea.y el resto de alts tres caurtos de lo mismo la mayoria o no tiene prueba de trabajo o sus hashrate es tan diminuto q no ofrecen seguridad alguna.

a estas alturas sobran las explicaciones, ahi solo va a meter su dinero tontos del haba o especuladores a corto plazo, el dinero listo y cobarde de los peces gordos nunca se va a refugiar en cosas asi.

mientras bitcoin no se libere de ese lastre , cualquier subida a 5000, 10000, o incluso otra vez 20,000 no signfican una puta mierda.

la verdad estoy decepcionado, como en la proxima crisis bursatil no veamos despuntar de verda a bitcoin tengo serias dudas de su futuro uso.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Abr 2019)

La siguiente versión de Bitcoin Core traerá soporte completo para carteras hardware:

Next Bitcoin Core Release to Finally Let Hardware Wallets Connect to Full Nodes - CoinDesk


----------



## Arctic (9 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> pa cuando el 'desacoplamiento' de bitcoin?
> 
> el bull run de 2017 fue por el boom de las alts, pues hacian falta bitcoins para comprar alts
> 
> ...




Te veo un poco confuso. Primero, creo que confundes causa y efecto en el tema de las alts. En absoluto sube bitcoin porque suban las alts. Es justo lo contrario. Sube bitcoin y arrastra a toda la morralla donde, como bien dices, solo entran especuladores y tolais. Esto no debería preocuparte en exceso si entiendes bitcoin, por lo que te recomiendo que les des una vueltecilla al tema. Así, conseguirás además que no te preocupe en exceso lo que pase con la próxima crisis bursátil y no relacionarlo con las posibilidades de bitcoin o su futuro uso. Lo que haga la bolsa está muy bien, pero el dinero que entre en bitcoin huyendo de una corrección bursátil no te aporta nada. Creo que tienes que cavar un poco más profundo y obviar lo que haga la bolsa a corto plazo, mirando mejor el panorama en su conjunto. La bolsa es solo el escaparate del sistema basado en dinero fiduciario y su impresión descontrolada por los bancos centrales. Ahí es donde tienes la razón de ser de bitcoin y es de lo que de verdad tienes que buscar refugio. 

Un saludo.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Abr 2019)

*Bitcoin se convertirá en una necesidad global cuando surjan futuras aplicaciones, dice Andreas Antonopoulos*

Bitcoin se convertirá en una necesidad global cuando surjan futuras aplicaciones, dice Andreas Antonopoulos


----------



## bmbnct (9 Abr 2019)

Novedad! 

China wants to ban bitcoin mining, traders say move not a surprise


----------



## bmbnct (9 Abr 2019)

Adjunto el primer numero de "The Bitcoin Times". Merece la pena echarle un vistazo.

The Bitcoin Times


----------



## tastas (9 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Novedad!
> 
> China wants to ban bitcoin mining, traders say move not a surprise



Lo que nos vamos a reír cuando salga que (de manera más o menos subrepticia) el aparato de gobierno chino está metido hasta las trancas en la minería de BTC

Taptap


----------



## DEREC (9 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Adjunto el primer numero de "The Bitcoin Times". Merece la pena echarle un vistazo.
> 
> The Bitcoin Times



Tiene buena pinta. Me lo guardo para leer mañana en el curro.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Abr 2019)




----------



## bmbnct (10 Abr 2019)

Interesante hilo sobre las diferentes formas de mantener a Bitcoin trustless:

Thread by @SomsenRuben: "1/9 Blocks WILL be full sooner or later. We're not making smart use of block space, so we're likely to experience a bumpy fee ride until peo […]"


----------



## martin chaide (11 Abr 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Te veo un poco confuso. Primero, creo que confundes causa y efecto en el tema de las alts. En absoluto sube bitcoin porque suban las alts. Es justo lo contrario. Sube bitcoin y arrastra a toda la morralla donde, como bien dices, solo entran especuladores y tolais. Esto no debería preocuparte en exceso si entiendes bitcoin, por lo que te recomiendo que les des una vueltecilla al tema. Así, conseguirás además que no te preocupe en exceso lo que pase con la próxima crisis bursátil y no relacionarlo con las posibilidades de bitcoin o su futuro uso. Lo que haga la bolsa está muy bien, pero el dinero que entre en bitcoin huyendo de una corrección bursátil no te aporta nada. Creo que tienes que cavar un poco más profundo y obviar lo que haga la bolsa a corto plazo, mirando mejor el panorama en su conjunto. La bolsa es solo el escaparate del sistema basado en dinero fiduciario y su impresión descontrolada por los bancos centrales. Ahí es donde tienes la razón de ser de bitcoin y es de lo que de verdad tienes que buscar refugio.
> 
> Un saludo.



bueno es cierto lo que dices, no tiran las alts de bitcoin, sino al reves, lo p q pasa es q se me olvida q el precio de las alts se fija en bitcoins, luego si sube btc respecto al dolar tb suben las alts. 

si estubieran comprandose alts subiria el dominio de las alts respecto de bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Abr 2019)

Colateralización de bitcoins a través de smart contracts para poder ofrecer la exposición a variaciones de precio de activos (acciones de bolsa, otras criptos, bienes raíces, etc.). El truco consiste en lograr poder ofrecer un activo "sintético" que poder incluir en el smart contract gracias a una combinación de posiciones largas de abra y cortas del usuario con respecto a su precio

Abra's collateralized contracts

Es uno de los usos no monetarios de Bitcoin que podría, perfectamente, desplazar el uso monetario de Bitcoin a algo testimonial (enviando, claro está, su demanda a Saturno). A destacar la parte del final de la charla donde el tío cuenta que la limitación en el actual precio de Bitcoin hace que sólo muy pocos activos puedan colateralizarse y que, si su servicio tiene éxito, el precio de Bitcoin va a tener que dispararse para poder dar cabida a la negociación de algunos de los activos que pretenden ofrecer.

También hay un momento de la charla que cuenta que han llegado a emplear el 1% de las transacciones de la cadena de bloques para su negocio.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (11 Abr 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Colateralización de bitcoins a través de smart contracts para poder ofrecer la exposición a variaciones de precio de activos (acciones de bolsa, otras criptos, bienes raíces, etc.). El truco consiste en lograr poder ofrecer un activo "sintético" que poder incluir en el smart contract gracias a una combinación de posiciones largas de abra y cortas del usuario con respecto a su precio
> 
> Abra's collateralized contracts
> 
> ...



No soy experto como usted, estimado forero.

Con las smart contracts, ¿el sector financiero en su máxima expresión va ser el que use el blockchain como respaldo tecnológico para su operativa diaria gracias a las virtudes que tiene el uso monetario, bitcoin, como es la transparencia de las operaciones?.

Es que un % pequeño del actual sector financiero demande para su trabajo el blockchain, el BTC como dice estimado forero, hará que el precio se dispare. 


Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (11 Abr 2019)

Mirando cuantos bloques quedan para el halving de Bitcoin y por curiosidad el de bcash, veo que el de bcash se va a dar antes:




CoinSalad ($272.96 BCH) | Bitcoin Cash (BCH) Halving Countdown Clock 

El de Bitcoin:




Bitcoin Block Reward Halving Countdown 


Por lo tanto, en el halvening de bcash, Bitcoin va a ser muchísimo más rentable y se adelantará su halvening. Esos días en los que minar Bitcoin sea mucho más rentable que bcash, a no ser que Ver y compañia se saquen un chanchullo de la chistera, podría ser su final.


----------



## uhnitas (11 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Mirando cuantos bloques quedan para el halving de Bitcoin y por curiosidad el de bcash, veo que el de bcash se va a dar antes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 98503
> 
> ...



Perdona, no entiendo que vaya a adelantarse el halving de bitcoin, poniéndonos en el caso más extremo de que todo el minado de bcash va a bitcoin por ser más rentable, a los 2016 bloques se ajusta la dificultad con un salto enorme y a seguir funcionando, no?


----------



## bmbnct (11 Abr 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Perdona, no entiendo que vaya a adelantarse el halving de bitcoin, poniéndonos en el caso más extremo de que todo el minado de bcash va a bitcoin por ser más rentable, a los 2016 bloques se ajusta la dificultad con un salto enorme y a seguir funcionando, no?



2016 bloques son unas dos semanas, los bloques se minaran más rápido en ese periodo, por eso se adelantaría el halving.


----------



## martin chaide (11 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Mirando cuantos bloques quedan para el halving de Bitcoin y por curiosidad el de bcash, veo que el de bcash se va a dar antes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 98503
> 
> ...



p q su final?, a menos competencia reajustaran la dificultad y ya. 

por esa misma regla de tres si china prohibe minar acaso seria el fin de btc?


----------



## MIP (11 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Novedad!
> 
> China wants to ban bitcoin mining, traders say move not a surprise


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> p q su final?, a menos competencia reajustaran la dificultad y ya.
> 
> por esa misma regla de tres si china prohibe minar acaso seria el fin de btc?



Aunque se reajuste la dificultad seguirá siendo menos rentable minar bcash a no ser que se doble el precio, ya que la recompensa es de la mitad.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Abr 2019)

Lo recaudado por la antorcha de LN ya ha sido donado.


----------



## Geldschrank (11 Abr 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Aunque se reajuste la dificultad seguirá siendo menos rentable minar bcash a no ser que se doble el precio, ya que la recompensa es de la mitad.



Si el chino y el otro están por pumpear para duplicar el precio, igual habría que comprar algo por si sale bien la jugada.


----------



## martin chaide (11 Abr 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Aunque se reajuste la dificultad seguirá siendo menos rentable minar bcash a no ser que se doble el precio, ya que la recompensa es de la mitad.





ninfireblade dijo:


> Aunque se reajuste la dificultad seguirá siendo menos rentable minar bcash a no ser que se doble el precio, ya que la recompensa es de la mitad.



no te entiendo

el beneficio de los mineros es recompensa - costes

si baja la recompensa a la mitad, bajara la competencia entre mineros (se iran a minar btc) y bajaran los costes energeticos hasta que vuelva a equilibrarse todo en poco tiempo.


es de primero de blockchain

el unico problema q le veo es que seria mas barato hacer un ataque de doble gasto de BCH


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> no te entiendo
> 
> el beneficio de los mineros es recompensa - costes
> 
> ...




Precisamente de eso es de lo que estamos hablando, que se adelantará la fecha de halving prevista de Bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Abr 2019)

Bye bye BCHSV...


----------



## martin chaide (12 Abr 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Precisamente de eso es de lo que estamos hablando, que se adelantará la fecha de halving prevista de Bitcoin.



no, de lo que se estaba hablando es de que podria ser el fin de BCH y no veo porque, tampoco es que me importe demasiado si desaparece BCH o no.


----------



## martin chaide (12 Abr 2019)

donde estan los trolacos anti-bitcoin ¿se han aburrido? ¿ya no les pagan?


----------



## DEREC (12 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Adjunto el primer numero de "The Bitcoin Times". Merece la pena echarle un vistazo.
> 
> The Bitcoin Times



Después de leerlo te queda como una extraña sensación, una necesidad interna. Compras más bitcoins y ya se te va pasando la cosa.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (12 Abr 2019)

Realmente BCH no se mina por ser más rentable, nunca lo ha sido salvo pequeñísimas excepciones puntuales.
Lo que sí podría darse, es un pumpeo, en el que el precio cubra la parte de menor recompensa por bloque


----------



## tastas (12 Abr 2019)

Sí. Los mineros seguramente estarían a favor de decidir ellos cual es su remuneración y así tener la posibilidad de crear dinero a su antojo.
Los usuarios de la moneda en cambio no quieren ver cómo su dinero se diluye en la inflación.

Hay quien dice que el ritmo de emisión es un fallo. Para mí no lo es, y habiendo opciones inflacionarias como por ejemplo dogecoin, pues podemos dejar que el mercado decida qué prefiere.

Lo cierto es que los mineros ganan mucho más por bloque que cuando se minaban 50 btc por bloque. Lo que de verdad importa en btc es que tenga demanda, el valor de la moneda (actual o esperado en el futuro) es lo que llama a la gente a minar.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (12 Abr 2019)

El oro también se basa en la confianza. Hoy nadie duda de que el oro tiene unas cualidades como moneda muy buenas, pero han pasado milenios para ello.
Que el oro tenga otros usos aparte del monetario es irrelevante para el uso que de verdad le queremos dar, que es el monetario. Que se pueda fumar no hace mejor ni peor usar cigarrillos como dinero (pasa en las prisiones y durante guerras).

Taptap


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2019)

En freebitco.in han puesto una opción de apuesta para poder ganar (O perder) BTCs. Se puede apostar por el precio del BTC.

Para Nochevieja de 2020, la favorita es 50.000$, y luego la siguiente es 1 millón de $.  Me parece una sobrada, pero ahi lo dejo.


----------



## hugococa (15 Abr 2019)

Lo he compartido en otro hilo pero creo que está mejor aquí. 
Las reflexiones del Ceo de xapo sobre btc sus posibilidades de éxito o fracaso y su capacidad para ayudar a gente en determinadas situaciones,compartís sus opiniones o no estáis de acuerdo? 
https://www.kanaandkatana.com/valua...11/the-case-for-a-small-allocation-to-bitcoin


----------



## hugococa (15 Abr 2019)

Por cierto, los temores de que el sistema se apropie del blockchain en términos económicos para controlarnos todavía más, pueden empezar a ser más que una simple hipótesis 

IMF and World Bank Launch Quasi-Cryptocurrency in Exploration of Blockchain Tech


----------



## martin chaide (15 Abr 2019)

esto me lo pongo en al firma:

"It would be irresponsible to have an exposure to Bitcoin that one cannot afford to lose because the risk of losing the principal is very real. But it would be almost as irresponsible to not have any exposure at all."

de todos modos mi exposicion no es del 1% sino del 25%, y me parece poco


----------



## martin chaide (15 Abr 2019)

"Bitcoin is not an asset. It does not produce earnings or dividends and it does not generate interest. And Bitcoin has no intrinsic value. Bitcoin is simply money and most forms of good money have no intrinsic value. "

otra frase para espantar mongolos y troles


----------



## hugococa (15 Abr 2019)

Pregunto, en vuestra opinión seguirán aumentando el uso de blockchain privadas?

Tendrán algún beneficio para el usuario o solo permitirá a las empresas mejorar procesos dentro de su infraestructura y entre varias de ellas, o solamente utilizar el hype de añadir la palabra blockchain a sus proyectos?


----------



## bmbnct (15 Abr 2019)

Binance Will Delist BCHSV


----------



## uhnitas (15 Abr 2019)

hugococa dijo:


> Pregunto, en vuestra opinión seguirán aumentando el uso de blockchain privadas?
> 
> Tendrán algún beneficio para el usuario o solo permitirá a las empresas mejorar procesos dentro de su infraestructura y entre varias de ellas, o solamente utilizar el hype de añadir la palabra blockchain a sus proyectos?



Para mi la 2. Blockchain sin POW suficiente para hacer cuasi-inmutable la Blockchain no tiene sentido. No se si habrá algo que necesite esa inmutabilidad más que el dinero.
Sin POW es descentralizar, sí, pero sin asegurar inmutabilidad, robustez, resistencia a la censura o manipulación. O sea, pa na, para tener una base de datos molona, cara e ineficiente.


----------



## uhnitas (15 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Binance Will Delist BCHSV
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 99480



Que buena el chino. Vaya golpe. Aúpa Holdnaut.


----------



## uhnitas (15 Abr 2019)

¿Alguien tiene una web a mano donde seguir el hashrate que la mía lleva 19 días sin actualizarse?

Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom


----------



## bmbnct (15 Abr 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene una web a mano donde seguir el hashrate que la mía lleva 19 días sin actualizarse?
> 
> Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom



Bitcoin Hashrate chart


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Que buena el chino. Vaya golpe. Aúpa Holdnaut.



Le di dos dólares vía LN. Perdéis un hodler pero ganáis un mecenas del SXXI.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> "Bitcoin is not an asset. It does not produce earnings or dividends and it does not generate interest. And Bitcoin has no intrinsic value. Bitcoin is simply money and most forms of good money have no intrinsic value. "
> 
> otra frase para espantar mongolos y troles



Con esa afirmación demuestra que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando. Bitcoin NO es dinero.


----------



## barborico (15 Abr 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con esa afirmación demuestra que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando. Bitcoin NO es dinero.



Y si no es dinero, ¿qué es?

No vale decir "El derecho a anotar en el registro público infalsificable información" o algo por el estilo.

La realidad es que Bitcoin es lo que los usuarios quieren que sea. ¿Si tu tuvieras un registro público infalsificable, lo usarías para apuntar... el qué?


----------



## tolomeo (15 Abr 2019)

Yo diría que bitcoin es más que dinero, pero uno de sus posibles usos es transferencia de valor 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Abr 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con esa afirmación demuestra que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando. Bitcoin NO es dinero.




Hombre yo creo que Bitcoin sí que es dinero. Es también muchas otras más cosas, algunas que aun están por descubrir pero dinero es también una de ellas.


----------



## hugococa (15 Abr 2019)

Yo soy nuevo en esto(desde 2017)pero es interesante saber que ni entre los que llevan años exista un consenso sobre lo que es o puede ser btc(con minúscula) 

Quizá solamente el incentivo económico necesario para que funcione el protocolo BTC(con mayúsculas)


----------



## bmbnct (15 Abr 2019)

Votad!!


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Votad!!




Votado


----------



## hugococa (15 Abr 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Para mi la 2. Blockchain sin POW suficiente para hacer cuasi-inmutable la Blockchain no tiene sentido. No se si habrá algo que necesite esa inmutabilidad más que el dinero.
> Sin POW es descentralizar, sí, pero sin asegurar inmutabilidad, robustez, resistencia a la censura o manipulación. O sea, pa na, para tener una base de datos molona, cara e ineficiente.



Pero en términos empresariales compartir o descentralizar bases de datos puede suponer un gran ahorro, aunque a nosotros no nos suponga ningún beneficio. 

Por otra parte la posibilidad de tokenizar valor y programarlo a través de contratos inteligentes para que haga determinadas cosas, abre posibilidades de nuevos marcos de negocio. 

El asunto es identificar cuáles son para poder invertir en alguno de ellos,mirar este vídeo, es de principios de 2018 en plena burbuja, uno de los fundadores de alastria que es una plataforma blockchain sin crypto moneda a nivel español, el mismo habla de que blockchain es una tecnología genial pero que lo auténticamente disruptivo es bitcoin, sin embargo si vas al minuto 60 escuchas como sugiere algún caso de uso, y como los modelos de negocio pueden cambiar. 

Es interesantisimo el video, porque los oyentes de la charla son representantes de empresas, y te das cuenta del desconocimiento existente sobre esta tecnología en el mundo empresarial y como el intenta explicarla de una manera simple pero accesible.


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Votad!!



Digo yo... Por más que a uno le disguste ese fork, no basta con tener los datos de volumen para decidir si se deslista o no? Todavía para listar habría que ver si la potencial demanda es real, calidad técnica de la moneda, pero una vez que la has metido tienes un dato cojonudo de primera mano para decidir.
Y si encima un rival ha decidido deslistarla, tienes una oportunidad magnífica.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Abr 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Digo yo... Por más que a uno le disguste ese fork, no basta con tener los datos de volumen para decidir si se deslista o no? Todavía para listar habría que ver si la potencial demanda es real, calidad t cónica de la moneda, pero una vez que la has metido tienes un dato cojonudo de primera mano para decidir.
> Y si encima un rival ha decidido deslistarla, tienes una oportunidad magnífica.
> 
> Taptap




Aqui la cuestion está en ver si si bcash, sv y toda esa mierda constituye un ataque a bitcoin en forma de fork contencioso o no. Y si es o no un ataque debe de ser juzgado por los usuarios ya sea siguiendo una cadena o la otra. Y los usuarios tambien pueden votar en encuestas para expresar su opinion.

Y no olvidemos que una de las causas del ultimo crash ha sido ocasionada por la guerra entre Ver y Fakesatoshi por ver quien la tenia mas grande.


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Aqui la cuestion está en ver si si bcash, sv y toda esa mierda constituye un ataque a bitcoin en forma de fork contencioso o no. Y si es o no un ataque debe de ser juzgado por los usuarios ya sea siguiendo una cadena o la otra. Y los usuarios tambien pueden votar en encuestas para expresar su opinion.
> 
> Y no olvidemos que una de las causas del ultimo crash ha sido ocasionada por la guerra entre Ver y Fakesatoshi por ver quien la tenia mas grande.



Votar en Twitter no vale para nada. Vender e ignorar los shitforks, sí.
Incluso también le veo sentido a boicotear exchanges que incluyan monedas inseguras, aunque más que boicot le llamaría sentido común.

El último crash pasó durante la guerra de forks, pero soy más de pensar que la burbuja tenía que pinchar fuera por un motivo u otro.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Abr 2019)

Si el voto sirve para delistar un scam entonces si que sirve de algo votar. No olvidemos que hay gente que por ignorancia ha comprado bcash cuando realmente lo que querian era comprar bitcoin, simplemente porque alguien ha querido apropiarse del nombre bitcoin, por eso digo que es un scam.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Abr 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si el voto sirve para delistar un scam entonces si que sirve de algo votar. No olvidemos que hay gente que por ignorancia ha comprado bcash cuando realmente lo que querian era comprar bitcoin, simplemente porque alguien ha querido apropiarse del nombre bitcoin, por eso digo que es un scam.



Ahora que comentas esto, ayer entre en la web de bitcoin(.)com para curiosear.

Le dices que quieres comprar Bitcoin y te abre una web para comprar Bcash. Es decir,
le das aqui:







Y te abre:







Y luego se quejan de que se les llamen scammers y que se les censura.

Con todo esto de las votaciones y deslistar, se esta continuamente dando propaganda a bcashSV, ya que se habla de el y lo mejor sería ignorarlo, pero hay veces que es complicado callar, sobre todo con ese tipo de gente.
Otra cosa que se esta logrando es que Ver a su lado sea un santo.

EMO. Binance y Kraken están usando BcashSV para darse también propaganda entre los de la comunidad.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Abr 2019)

Otro más:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Abr 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hombre yo creo que Bitcoin sí que es dinero. Es también muchas otras más cosas, algunas que aun están por descubrir pero dinero es también una de ellas.



Bitcoin será lo que consigas programar con él.
Si programas tus transacciones para que recreen las cualidades del dinero, pues será dinero. Pero podría ocurrir que, en el futuro, ese uso se vea desplazado por otros mucho más valiosos y exclusivos.


----------



## martin chaide (16 Abr 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin será lo que consigas programar con él.
> Si programas tus transacciones para que recreen las cualidades del dinero, pues será dinero. Pero podría ocurrir que, en el futuro, ese uso se vea desplazado por otros mucho más valiosos y exclusivos.



Sin acritud:

"Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System"
Satoshi Nakamoto

a ver si vamos a ser ahora mas papistas que el PAPA, amigo.


----------



## tastas (16 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> Sin acritud:
> 
> "Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System"
> Satoshi Nakamoto
> ...



Decir que Bitcoin no es una moneda me parece muy radical, entre otras cosas porque es mucho más fácil entender que es una moneda que una máquina de crear confianza de manera descentralizada u otra explicación similar.
Ahora, también estoy de acuerdo en que, pese a que Satoshi buscaba resolver un problema concreto, esa solución se puede emplear en resolver otros problemas, problemas que antes ni nos planteábamos porque no teníamos la más mínima noción de cómo se podrían llegar a resolver. Y esos usos, es decir, esas soluciones a problemas que no concebíamos, pueden llegar a eclipsar el uso monetario de btc.


----------



## barborico (16 Abr 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin será lo que consigas programar con él.
> Si programas tus transacciones para que recreen las cualidades del dinero, pues será dinero. Pero podría ocurrir que, en el futuro, ese uso se vea desplazado por otros mucho más valiosos y exclusivos.



Te lo vuelvo a preguntar Mojon, ¿si tu tuvieras un registro público infalsificable, lo usarías para apuntar... el qué? ¿Cualquier cosa? ¿O quizás solo lo más importante? Pues esa es la razón por la cual yo creo que el uso "principal" siempre será reserva de valor.


----------



## paketazo (16 Abr 2019)

No entiendo lo del bitcoin del fake Satoshi y Binance… me parece todo una estupidez supina en plan berrinche de niños de parvulario.

El mercado es soberano... podrás engañarlo un día, un mes o incluso años... pero todo retoma el cauce natural.

Para mi Binance, Kraken, Coinbase… y todas estas pasarelas de entrada salida, deberían acabar desapareciendo a largo plazo. Para lo único que sirven es para pumpear y dumpear coins, publicitar lo que les interesa, y distorsionar el mercado y sobre todo uso real fuera de los exchanges.

Sacar BitcoinSV habiendo morralla a patadas y peor distribuida, me parece absurdo...la lucha no es contra Bitcoinfake la lucha es contra el poder que están acaparando los exchanges.

Uso final para Bitcoin sin pasarelas de pago y veréis como cada vez los volúmenes en exchanges van disminuyendo. Recordad que una pasarela de cambio vive de las comisiones, y le interesa que el mercado de muchos vuelcos en uno u otro sentido, si por ejemplo Binance domina el 50% del volumen negociado de crypto y fiat, tiene la capacidad de distorsionar para su beneficio propio los precios y general esa volatilidad tan deseada por exchanges.

Un saludo


----------



## tastas (16 Abr 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a preguntar Mojon, ¿si tu tuvieras un registro público infalsificable, lo usarías para apuntar... el qué? ¿Cualquier cosa? ¿O quizás solo lo más importante? Pues esa es la razón por la cual yo creo que el uso "principal" siempre será reserva de valor.



De hecho si no se mantiene el valor, no se puede construir nada sobre ello. Otra cosa es que en un futuro haya más transacciones de btc representando acciones de empresas o contratos de seguros que pagos de cafés.


----------



## martin chaide (16 Abr 2019)

tastas dijo:


> De hecho si no se mantiene el valor, no se puede construir nada sobre ello. Otra cosa es que en un futuro haya más transacciones de btc representando acciones de empresas o contratos de seguros que pagos de cafés.



osea algo asi como firmar un contrato de 500 euros sobre un billete de 500 euros, pero en vez de usar un boli usas la cadena de bloques


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Abr 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a preguntar Mojon, ¿si tu tuvieras un registro público infalsificable, lo usarías para apuntar... el qué? ¿Cualquier cosa?



Cualquiera que fuese el uso que quisiera darle a ese registro público, tendría que competir en igualdad de condiciones con el uso que el resto de usuarios quisiesen darle.

A la hora de asignar recursos no existe forma mejor de hacerse que el libre mercado.



barborico dijo:


> ¿O quizás solo lo más importante? Pues esa es la razón por la cual yo creo que el uso "principal" siempre será reserva de valor.



"Lo más importante" para ti, puede no ser "lo más importante" para el resto de usuarios. Cada uno somos libres de buscar y encontrar usos diferentes para Bitcoin. Es un símbolo de libertad. ¿O acaso conoes algún organismo o institución más adecuado para determinar cuál es el uso "más importante" (o principal) al que dedicar el espacio de la cadena de bloques?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> Sin acritud:
> 
> "Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System"
> Satoshi Nakamoto
> ...



¿Qué me quieres decir con eso? Satoshi Nakamoto no tenía ni puta idea de lo que estaba inventando en realidad, ni mucho menos, las implicaciones que iba a tener ni el uso que se le iba a dar.

Mira esto:

Information Management: A Proposal

Es el paper de Tim Berners Lee para crear la World Wide Web. Mira lo que pone justo debajo del título.



> _This proposal concerns the management of general information about accelerators and experiments at CERN_



Ale, ahora dile a toda la gente que utiliza la World Wide Web que están haciendo un uso no adecuado de la hinternec porque no están hablando de aceleradores de partículas ni de los experimentos que se están llevando a cabo en el CERN.

Una vez sacas el genio de la lámpara es imposible volver a meterlo dentro y la gente no tiene por qué emplear tu invento para las cosas que creías que iban, o debían, hacerlo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Abr 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Decir que Bitcoin no es una moneda me parece muy radical, entre otras cosas porque es mucho más fácil entender que es una moneda que una máquina de crear confianza de manera descentralizada u otra explicación similar.



Pues la máquina descentralizada de crear confianza es una definición muchísimo más acertada. De la misma forma que hinternec no es el email, Bitcoin no es dinero.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Abr 2019)

tastas dijo:


> De hecho si no se mantiene el valor, no se puede construir nada sobre ello. Otra cosa es que en un futuro haya más transacciones de btc representando acciones de empresas o contratos de seguros que pagos de cafés.



¿Y qué es lo que daría ese "valor" a Bitcoin? Pues la cantidad de usos que se le esté dando y, también, el grado de exclsividad que tengan esos usos.


----------



## barborico (16 Abr 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿O acaso conoces algún organismo o institución más adecuado para determinar cuál es el uso "más importante" (o principal) al que dedicar el espacio de la cadena de bloques?



¿Como harías que la gente puje por ese espacio sin utilizar BTC como moneda? Ya te lo digo yo, no se puede.

Por tanto, Bitcoin es dinero y del bueno. Tiene que serlo, sino no puede dar la suficiente confianza como para que se puedan construir otros sistemas sobre él.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Abr 2019)

Palomitas...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Abr 2019)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Como harías que la gente puje por ese espacio sin utilizar BTC como moneda? Ya te lo digo yo, no se puede.
> 
> Por tanto, Bitcoin es dinero y del bueno. Tiene que serlo, sino no puede dar la suficiente confianza como para que se puedan construir otros sistemas sobre él.



Vale, ya entiendo por dónde vas y estoy de acuerdo. La única forma verdaderamente segura y descentralizada de poder pujar por ese espacio es emplear las unidades de cuenta del propio sistema. Y esas unidades de cuenta que maneja el sistema tienen cualidades monetarias excepcionales.

Sí. Estoy de acuerdo y, precísamente para evitar estos conflictos, se diferencia entre Bitcoin (con mayúscula y que se refiere al sistema completo) y bitcoins (con minúscula y que se refiere a las unidades de cuenta del sistema)

A ver si vamos a estar aquí discutiendo por una nimiedad como esa.

Pero, vamos, que reconozco que las unidades de cuenta sí que son dinero porque el sistema les confiere cualidades monetarias (infalsificabilidad, sencillez de validación, alta concentración de valor, globalidad, etc) y porque siempre han sido utilizadas como dinero. Pero yo a eso siempre le he llamado bitcoin con minúscula.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No entiendo lo del bitcoin del fake Satoshi y Binance… me parece todo una estupidez supina en plan berrinche de niños de parvulario.
> 
> El mercado es soberano... podrás engañarlo un día, un mes o incluso años... pero todo retoma el cauce natural.
> 
> ...



Es juego de mafiosos, Jihan se llevará bien con su amigo chino de Binance y mandan a la mierda a un rival mafioso. De todos modos me alegro, fakesatoshi me parece un payaso.


----------



## kikepm (16 Abr 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin será lo que consigas programar con él.
> Si programas tus transacciones para que recreen las cualidades del dinero, pues será dinero. Pero podría ocurrir que, en el futuro, ese uso se vea desplazado por otros mucho más valiosos y exclusivos.



Dada la crisis monetaria que vivimos, el mundo está ávido de dinero fuerte imposible de falsificar o confiscar. Por lo que BTC. al hacer tan bien de dinero, en mi opinión creo que su principal función en el medio plazo va a ser reserva de valor.

La gente (pensante) está hasta los cojones de que le roben en su cara.


----------



## tastas (16 Abr 2019)

Ayer por fin se generó el bloque génesis de BSQ, moneda coloreada BTC sobre la que se sostiene la DAO de Bisq.
Este artículo es muy completo.

Bisq DAO for Bitcoin Maximalists

Aún así yo sigo muy verde y no sé ni cómo usar mis BSQ para pagar menos tasas al hacer intercambios, no digamos ya una propuesta de compensación.

Taptap


----------



## martin chaide (17 Abr 2019)

hablando con gente en el desayuno, son un poco frikis, gente que maneja ordenadores etc, los dos coinciden en su opinion sobre bitcoin, frases que he oido salir de sus bocas: estafa piramidal, va a bajar, perder el dinero, ya es tarde para comprar, si pierdes las claves te quedas sin nada.

me parece que ese es el sentimiento general, creo que bitcoin necesita al sistema financiero y a los inversores profesionales para crecer más. fuera del "sistema" a llegado a su tope de crecimiento.


----------



## ertitoagus (17 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> hablando con gente en el desayuno, son un poco frikis, gente que maneja ordenadores etc, los dos coinciden en su opinion sobre bitcoin, frases que he oido salir de sus bocas: estafa piramidal, va a bajar, perder el dinero, ya es tarde para comprar, si pierdes las claves te quedas sin nada.
> 
> me parece que ese es el sentimiento general, creo que bitcoin necesita al sistema financiero y a los inversores profesionales para crecer más. fuera del "sistema" a llegado a su tope de crecimiento.



El 95% de los compañeros del sector informático con los que comparto profesión son unos totales analfabetos en cuanto a temas economicos/financieros se trata.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> hablando con gente en el desayuno, son un poco frikis, gente que maneja ordenadores etc, los dos coinciden en su opinion sobre bitcoin, frases que he oido salir de sus bocas: estafa piramidal, va a bajar, perder el dinero, ya es tarde para comprar, si pierdes las claves te quedas sin nada.
> 
> me parece que ese es el sentimiento general, creo que bitcoin necesita al sistema financiero y a los inversores profesionales para crecer más. fuera del "sistema" a llegado a su tope de crecimiento.




- Estafa piramidal: no, quien dice esto o no sabe lo que es bitcoin ni como funciona o no sabe lo que es una estafa piramidal.
- va a bajar: quien sabe
- perder el dinero: solo si vas en contra del mercado. Si ellos "saben" que va a bajar, que abran cortos y no solo no perderan sino que ganaran dinero.
- ya es tarde para comprar: lo saben porque vienen del futuro ?
- si pierdes las claves te quedas sin nada: pues igual que si pierdes un billete de 500€ con la diferencia que las claves puedes tenerlas bien guardadas y con copias de seguridad.


----------



## tastas (17 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> hablando con gente en el desayuno, son un poco frikis, gente que maneja ordenadores etc, los dos coinciden en su opinion sobre bitcoin, frases que he oido salir de sus bocas: estafa piramidal, va a bajar, perder el dinero, ya es tarde para comprar, si pierdes las claves te quedas sin nada.
> 
> me parece que ese es el sentimiento general, creo que bitcoin necesita al sistema financiero y a los inversores profesionales para crecer más. fuera del "sistema" a llegado a su tope de crecimiento.



Cuando dices que BTC necesita al sistema financiero supongo que te refieres a que hay que seguir desvirtuando moneda, concediendo créditos impagables, pidiendo rescates, congelando cuentas y castigando el uso de dinero en efectivo para que así la gente se interese por BTC, verdad?
En Venezuela, Argentina, China, Chipre, India y Turquía el sistema financiero está promoviendo el uso y conocimiento de btc estupendamente.

Recuerda que esa gente que hoy habla de estafa piramidal mañana te hablará de que Bitcoin está mal repartido.
Y que te llamarán especulador por tener btc pese a que son ellos los que piensan que va a bajar y que ya es tarde para entrar.

Taptap


----------



## martin chaide (17 Abr 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Cuando dices que BTC necesita al sistema financiero supongo que te refieres a que hay que seguir desvirtuando moneda, concediendo créditos impagables, pidiendo rescates, congelando cuentas y castigando el uso de dinero en efectivo para que así la gente se interese por BTC, verdad?



es que no es lo mismo sistema fianciero q sistema monetario, el sistema financiero capitalista tiene siglos, el sistema monetario 48 años.

yo creo q bitcoin pude llegar a remplazar al petrodolar como moneda de reserva, pero se me hace dificil que llegue a remplazar a la banca. la gente se fia menos de su mujer y de sus hijos q de su banco.


----------



## tastas (17 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> es que no es lo mismo sistema fianciero q sistema monetario, el sistema financiero capitalista tiene siglos, el sistema monetario 48 años.
> 
> yo creo q bitcoin pude llegar a remplazar al petrodolar como moneda de reserva, pero se me hace dificil que llegue a remplazar a la banca. la gente se fia menos de su mujer y de sus hijos q de su banco.



El sistema financiero y el monetario van de la mano. La moneda es la herramienta del sistema financiero. Trabajan con ella y lo que han hecho ha sido desvirtuarla en conjunto con el poder, dificultando a los demás salirse de sus normas.
Tambiénbien es cierto que no es nada nuevo (en Roma las monedas perdían peso de oro para esconder las vergüenzas del emperador) pero hay gente que no solo es que esté convencida de que esta vez es diferente, es que están convencidos de que un sistema monetario honrado no puede funcionar porque lo deja todo en manos de los avariciosos mercados.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Abr 2019)

No existe BTH, supongo que te refieres al BCH, que es Bitcoin Cash, un fork de Bitcoin que ocurrió a mediados de 2017 si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2019)

Es una división de la moneda. Si no te gustan las normas de consenso de btc puedes ponerte a minar desde un punto dado otra versión, con otras normas, y ver si tienes apoyo.
Sería algo así como las escisiones en un partido político.

BCH sigue clamando que es el auténtico BTC pero lo único que han conseguido es hacer perder dinero a más de uno, y engañar a otros.
Eso y demostrar que no tienen ni capacidad técnica ni propuestas viables para solucionar el problema que decían querer solucionar.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (18 Abr 2019)

Nuevo reporte de Tuur Demeester. "Bitcoin in Heavy Accumulation"

DocSend Document


----------



## hijodepantera (21 Abr 2019)

Estoy interesado en profundizar mas en esto de las cripto y como mi mente ya no esta tan fresca como antaño he pensado en hacer un curso.
¿ recomendaos alguien en BCN?
¿que tal la AIP?


----------



## Pablo Villa (21 Abr 2019)

Afghanistan, Tunisia to Issue Sovereign Bonds in Bitcoin, Bright Future Ahead


----------



## tastas (22 Abr 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Estoy interesado en profundizar mas en esto de las cripto y como mi mente ya no esta tan fresca como antaño he pensado en hacer un curso.
> ¿ recomendaos alguien en BCN?
> ¿que tal la AIP?



Lee los hilos, tienes para rato.
Luego ya decides si ese curso te vale la pena, yo no lo conozco de nada aunque la media de lo que te puedan enseñar en una academia creo que es hasta contraproducente.

Taptap


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Abr 2019)

Gracias a los que me han contestado.
Necesito algo presencial ya que me cuesta mucho por razones de... gritos de crios,vista cansadisima,muchisimo curro, un chihuahua pesadisimo etc etc
En fin que comprar bitcoin ya se hacerlo pero quiero saber mucho más. 
Necesitaría algun tipo de academia.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Abr 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Gracias a los que me han contestado.
> Necesito algo presencial ya que me cuesta mucho por razones de... gritos de crios,vista cansadisima,muchisimo curro, un chihuahua pesadisimo etc etc
> En fin que comprar bitcoin ya se hacerlo pero quiero saber mucho más.
> Necesitaría algun tipo de academia.




Si quieres aprender sobre Bitcoin nada mejor que el libro de Antonopoulos.

Aquí lo tienes bitcoinbook/bitcoinbook aunque tambien puedes comprarlo impreso.

Dudo que en ninguna academia te vayan a enseñar nada sobre bitcoin que no esté en ese libro.


----------



## tastas (23 Abr 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Gracias a los que me han contestado.
> Necesito algo presencial ya que me cuesta mucho por razones de... gritos de crios,vista cansadisima,muchisimo curro, un chihuahua pesadisimo etc etc
> En fin que comprar bitcoin ya se hacerlo pero quiero saber mucho más.
> Necesitaría algun tipo de academia.



Si por lo de la vista te cuesta el libro, las charlas de Antonopoulos también son muy buenas.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Abr 2019)

Tocamos fondo con 3.200 $ a mediados de diciembre, nunca un bear market fue tan prolongado, prácticamente un año se tiró dumpeando.
Pero todo eso ya terminó, ahora toca ir p'arriba


----------



## tastas (23 Abr 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tocamos fondo con 3.200 $ a mediados de diciembre, nunca un bear market fue tan prolongado, prácticamente un año se tiró dumpleando.
> Pero todo eso ya terminó, ahora toca ir p'arriba



Amén.


----------



## martin chaide (23 Abr 2019)

btc acercadose a los 6000. troles ocultos sus madrigueras hasta nueva orden. en verdad son entrañables, se les echa de menos.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2019)

“Lightning is Only the Beginning: The Emerging Bitcoin Stack” 

Lightning is Only the Beginning: The Emerging Bitcoin Stack


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2019)

El desarrollo de la cartera Wasabi 'nopara'


----------



## martin chaide (26 Abr 2019)

lo mas interesante es que la dominancia no para de subir, ya roza el 55%


----------



## ertitoagus (26 Abr 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> lo mas interesante es que la dominancia no para de subir, ya roza el 55%



Si, la verdad es que de un tiempo a esta parte es muy claro como poco a poco se va la pasta de las alts hacia el BTC.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Abr 2019)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que de un tiempo a esta parte es muy claro como poco a poco se va la pasta de las alts hacia el BTC.




Solo puede quedar una. Y no hace falta ser muy listo para saber cual va a ser.


----------



## Pirro (26 Abr 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Solo puede quedar una. Y no hace falta ser muy listo para saber cual va a ser.



En el largo plazo no lo dudo, en el corto y medio sigue habiendo partido en lo que a rentabilidades se refiere. Más que nada porque siempre habrá gente que quiera ser más “lista” que los bitcoñeros primigenios y eso en un mercado brutalmente alcista llevó -y llevará en la próxima burbuja- a muchos a entrar en proyectos alternativos por mierderos que fueran en un intento de superar la rentabilidad de Bitcoin. Así es la naturaleza humana.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Abr 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> En el largo plazo no lo dudo, en el corto y medio sigue habiendo partido en lo que a rentabilidades se refiere. Más que nada porque siempre habrá gente que quiera ser más “lista” que los bitcoñeros primigenios y eso en un mercado brutalmente alcista llevó -y llevará en la próxima burbuja- a muchos a entrar en proyectos alternativos por mierderos que fueran en un intento de superar la rentabilidad de Bitcoin. Así es la naturaleza humana.




A corto puede pasar cualquier cosa. Incluso puedes hacer un all-in en el casino al numero 7 en la ruleta y tocarte el gordo. Pero lo más probable es que si sigues esa estrategia al final lo acabes perdiendo todo.


----------



## martin chaide (29 Abr 2019)

es un chiste?


----------



## martin chaide (29 Abr 2019)

es un mercado no regulado, pero no deja de ser un mercado.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Abr 2019)

Las leyes de la oferta y la demanda. Cuando una orden de compra y una orden de venta se cruzan, ahí queda fijado el precio del BTC en USD. El precio se fija según la última compraventa, y como hay decenas de compraventas por segundo, pues el precio va variando también cada segundo. Todo esto ocurre en los Exchanges, por eso en cada Exchange verás que el BTC tiene un precio algo diferente, pero bueno todos tienden hacia un mismo valor, la variación es poca.


----------



## tastas (29 Abr 2019)

Los mismos que "fijan" los precios del trigo, el pan, las casas, el cobalto, los yenes, el felpudo de mi casa, los servicios sexuales, los coches y la porcelana china:

Ofertantes y demandantes.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Abr 2019)

En ningun libre mercado se puede evitar que alguien con mucho dinero compre una cantidad grande haciendo subir el precio ni que alguien con mucha cantidad del producto en cuestion lo venda en un plazo corto de tiempo haciendo caer los precios. Eso no es manipulación, son las reglas del juego.

El hecho de que haya muchos exchanges es algo positivo ya que evita que uno en particular pueda manipular los precios. Los únicos que establecen los precios son los compradores y vendedores cada vez que llegan a un acuerdo en el precio.


----------



## sansmith (29 Abr 2019)

Buenas amigos, he abierto un blog en Rankia sobre inversiones con enfoque medioambiental pero también quiero compartir análisis del Bitcoin por considerarlo una oportundiad única de inversión y un cambio paradigmático del sistema monetario.

Hace un par de meses compartí un artículo sobre la sostenibildiad del sistema y acabo de publicar uno sobre proyecciones de precios basado en el trabajo del twittero PlanB.

Bitcoin: Escasez, energía y sostenibilidad. (II) 

Bitcoin: Escasez, energía y sostenibilidad. 

Un saludo!


----------



## tastas (29 Abr 2019)

En cada intercambio de btc se está manipulando el precio. Cuando compraste esos btc que ahora holdeas y aceptaste un precio que no estabas obligado a pagar, estabas manipulando el precio de btc.

Manipulador!

Negándote a vender ahora estás manipulando el precio ya que hay gente que quiere comprar y por culpa de gente como tú no puede permitirse comprar un Bitcoin

Manipulador!

Los que compran futuros y demás derivados de btc no tienen Bitcoin, tienen promesas de btc. No engañarán a muchos durante mucho tiempo: promesas de btc no son lo mismo que btc.

Taptap


----------



## martin chaide (29 Abr 2019)

acaso buscas altas rentabilidades con riesgos bajos? eso ni existe ni puede existir


----------



## tastas (29 Abr 2019)

Los mercados de futuros y otros derivados de btc (y de cualquier otro bien) son inevitables.
Si yo te digo que en una semana te traeré una barra de pan si me pagas hoy 50 céntimos y aceptas, habremos hecho un contrato de futuros.

Taptap


----------



## kikepm (29 Abr 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En ningun libre mercado se puede evitar que alguien con mucho dinero compre una cantidad grande haciendo subir el precio ni que alguien con mucha cantidad del producto en cuestion lo venda en un plazo corto de tiempo haciendo caer los precios. Eso no es manipulación, son las reglas del juego.



Pues NO. Precisamente en un libre mercado es donde más complicado es sostener precios artificialmente. LA mayor parte de la manipulación de los mercados es realizada con medios públicos, ya sea el oro por los bancos centrales, que con dinero creado de la nada venden futuros sobre oro, como la propia expansión monetaria consecuencia de la monetización de deuda y de los tipos nulos, que tiende a apreciar todo tipo de activos creando burbujas especulativas.

Justo es al contrario de lo que expresas, mercados NO INTERVENIDOS por el estado son los MENOS MANIPÛLADOS.


Ahora, sobre lo que dices que alguien con músculo financiero puede sostener precios artificiales, esto solo es posible parcialmente en MERCADOS MUY ILÍQUIDOS Y PEQUEÑOS.

Que intente el banco de Inglaterra sostener (MANIPULAR) el precio de la libra esterlina en el mercado forex, que lo intente (de nuevo)...

Una pena que alguien metido en BTC exprese sin autocrítica las mentiras que la izquierda y la derecha sostienen sobre el mercado libre y los precios.


----------



## barborico (29 Abr 2019)

No te das cuenta de que el propio concepto de dinero lleva implícito el de especulación.

Si no quieres que se especule, entonces tienes que definir todo lo que el mundo necesita. Es decir, planificar centralmente todo. Como bien sabrás, es imposible.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Abr 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Pues NO. Precisamente en un libre mercado es donde más complicado es sostener precios artificialmente. LA mayor parte de la manipulación de los mercados es realizada con medios públicos, ya sea el oro por los bancos centrales, que con dinero creado de la nada venden futuros sobre oro, como la propia expansión monetaria consecuencia de la monetización de deuda y de los tipos nulos, que tiende a apreciar todo tipo de activos creando burbujas especulativas.
> 
> Justo es al contrario de lo que expresas, mercados NO INTERVENIDOS por el estado son los MENOS MANIPÛLADOS.
> 
> ...




Relee de nuevo mi mensaje porque creo que lo has entendido al revés. Decía lo mismo que dices tú: NO hay manipulación en un libre mercado, lo cual no quita que puntualmente alguien con mucho músculo pueda hacer variar el precio en el corto plazo.


----------



## bmbnct (2 May 2019)

Mapa estacional de bitcoin:


----------



## bmbnct (2 May 2019)

Compras de bitcoin en el primer trimestre únicamente con la app Cashapp 

Square's Bitcoin Revenue Jumped to $65.5 Million in Q1, Its Highest Ever - CoinDesk


----------



## bmbnct (2 May 2019)

Bitcoin Core 0.18 ya disponible:

[bitcoin-core-dev] Bitcoin Core 0.18.0 released


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 May 2019)

Se está hablando mucho últimamente de Bitfinex y no bien precisamente.
Dicen que puede tener problemas y el precio del BTC ahí se ha disparado más que en otros exchanges.
Decir que Bitfinex es uno de los más grandes y antiguos exchanges, pero al final todos pueden caer.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 May 2019)

Bitfinex está haciendo el canto del cisne


----------



## tastas (3 May 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se está hablando mucho últimamente de Bitfinex y no bien precisamente.
> Dicen que puede tener problemas y el precio del BTC ahí se ha disparado más que en otros exchanges.
> Decir que Bitfinex es uno de los más grandes y antiguos exchanges, pero al final todos pueden caer.



Los usuarios de Bitcoin haremos lo que haga falta para que no caiga Bitfinex. Y creednos, será suficiente.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (3 May 2019)

Llevo escuchando la misma cantinela de Bitfinex desde hace 5 años


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 May 2019)

Me da la sensación de que esta es la buena


----------



## uhnitas (3 May 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que esta es la buena



Leo del tema pero en diagonal, ¿En qué pensáis, hackeo, insolvencia, scam?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 May 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Leo del tema pero en diagonal, ¿En qué pensáis, hackeo, insolvencia, scam?



Yo recibí hace poco un mail de Bitfinex y lo que más destaca es esto:



> In particular, we want to assure you that the allegation that we have “lost” $850 million is categorically false. We have been advised that these amounts – whether in whole or in substantial part – are, in fact, seized and safeguarded in several jurisdictions, including Poland, Portugal, the United Kingdom, and the United States.


----------



## bmbnct (3 May 2019)

Yo también diría que este lío de Bitfinex es más gordo que otras veces, esta la fiscalia de NY en el asunto.


----------



## ertitoagus (3 May 2019)

si cae bitfinex se llevará consigo un gran % de las shitcoins al limbo con ella.


----------



## tastas (3 May 2019)

Podéis pasar algún enlace?
A menos que haya jueces de por medio obligando a auditar cuentas, la insolvencia de Bitfinex difícilmente se hará visible en un mercado alcista.

Una vez dicho esto, no diré que deseo que caiga otro exchange, pero lo deseo.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 May 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Podéis pasar algún enlace?
> A menos que haya jueces de por medio obligando a auditar cuentas, la insolvencia de Bitfinex difícilmente se hará visible en un mercado alcista.
> 
> Una vez dicho esto, no diré que deseo que caiga otro exchange, pero lo deseo.
> ...



Bitfinex Allegedly Covers $850 Million Loss With Tether Funds

NYAG Accusations ‘Filled With Inaccuracies,’ Says Bitfinex Letter to Users


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 May 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Leo del tema pero en diagonal, ¿En qué pensáis, hackeo, insolvencia, scam?



Las tres cosas son Dios Padre, Hijo y el Espíritu Santo.

Primero fue un "hackeo", que como la mayoría de los hackeos son todo trabajos internos, bien de trabajadores descontentos, bien de los propios jefes. A raíz de ese "hackeo" se llegó a la insolvencia y, para mantenerse a flote desde la insolvencia, esperar a que prescriban los delitos y disponer de más tiempo/medios para blanquear la pasta, montaron la shitcoin (=scamcoin) de tether.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 May 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Podéis pasar algún enlace?
> A menos que haya jueces de por medio obligando a auditar cuentas, la insolvencia de Bitfinex difícilmente se hará visible en un mercado alcista.
> 
> Una vez dicho esto, no diré que deseo que caiga otro exchange, pero lo deseo.
> ...



Leí por reddit que no solamente están analizando insolvencia sino que ya han detenido a algún testaferro que operaba cuentas bancarias en el HSBC en nombre de bitfinex. Si no recuerdo mal, también había una orden de búsqueda para otro testaferro israelí. Parece que no va a tardar ya mucho en salir todo el "mantecao" a flote.


----------



## Ojodelince (4 May 2019)

Joer, cómo se mueve esto. Me acerqué al frigo a prepararme la merienda y cuando vuelvo... ya estamos en el hilo oficial del bitcoin XIV. Manda huevos.

En fin, y con el tema este de bitfinex todo lo que se dice es muy interesante pero... ¿por qué tiene el precio del BTC 300 usd por encima de la media? ¿Están intentando acaparar guita que entra a saco con esos precios y así parar las patas a la fiscalía de NY? Demasiado heavy si es así. ¿Otra explicación?

Por cierto, me imagino que aquí habrán matado al bitcoin como medio millón de veces desde la última vez que pase por el "hilo oficial bitcoin I"... No sé si alguien lleva la cuenta y me puede informar.

Y otra cosa

¿Qué os parece este gráfico? Estamos entrando en la zona prehalving y de momento lo está clavando.





Saludos a todas y a todos y a todes... menos los que van a salir insultando que serán automáticamente baneados, escupidos, y arrojados al fuego eterno de mi water doméstico.


----------



## Ojodelince (4 May 2019)

Bueno... yo mismo me voy a responder, ya que me he enterado de cuál es la movida del Bitfinex ese

Visto lo visto que está hablándose del Tether, sus tenedores los están soltando a mansalva... lo cual parece una actitud muy lógica si lo que se rumorea es que no existe un respaldo 100% de USD de esa stablecoin, y eso es lo que está empujando el precio para arriba especialmente en ese exchange... (no sé si esto lo había comentado alguien en el foro previamente... pero me da una pereza terrible repasar páginas y páginas  )

Ciao señoritas y caballeros del foro. Nos vemos en el criptouniverso.


----------



## p_pin (4 May 2019)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Bueno... yo mismo me voy a responder, ya que me he enterado de cuál es la movida del Bitfinex ese
> 
> Visto lo visto que está hablándose del Tether, sus tenedores los están soltando a mansalva... lo cual parece una actitud muy lógica si lo que se rumorea es que no existe un respaldo 100% de USD de esa stablecoin, y eso es lo que está empujando el precio para arriba especialmente en ese exchange... (no sé si esto lo había comentado alguien en el foro previamente... pero me da una pereza terrible repasar páginas y páginas  )
> 
> Ciao señoritas y caballeros del foro. Nos vemos en el criptouniverso.




Pero si los sueltan, que nos referimos a una compra, lo que hay es un intercambio... el comprador se deshace de Tether para comprar BTC, y el vendedor, se deshace de BTC para obtener los tether.... y precisamente ese es el uso de Tether

Otra cuestión es que nadie estuviera dispuesto a aceptar los tether, pero si se dice "el precio va para arriba" es que se están produciendo intercambios.

Según datos de coinmarket, el tether está practicamente en máximos de capitalización, hay más tether que nunca, y teniendo en cuenta que tether no aumenta su capitalización por su cotización si no por número de "tokens", nunca hubo tantos como hay ahora, parece lo contrario a lo que comentas
Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Ojodelince (4 May 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero si los sueltan, que nos referimos a una compra, lo que hay es un intercambio... el comprador se deshace de Tether para comprar BTC, y el vendedor, se deshace de BTC para obtener los tether.... y precisamente ese es el uso de Tether
> 
> Otra cuestión es que nadie estuviera dispuesto a aceptar los tether, pero si se dice "el precio va para arriba" es que se están produciendo intercambios.
> 
> ...



Pues a las fuentes me remito, extraído de cointelegraph tal cual;

"A medida que los tenedores de Tether comenzaron a vender la stablecoin por bitcoin -anticipando que la stablecoin perdería su paridad con el dólar estadounidense, es posible que haya impulsado la demanda del activo sobre el papel. Los inversores que compran bitcoin para mantener sus fondos en bitcoin o para venderlos a un precio fijo podrían haber alimentado el impulso del activo. "

Bitcoin sobrepasa los USD 5,700 en horas: Los expertos explican los factores del repunte nocturno

Qué sentido tiene que la gente compre tokens de tether si es una cripto sobre el que planea el buitre de la insolvencia... la verdad es que no tiene lógica. La lógica se la veo al argumento de cointelegraph... si eres usuario de bitfinex, tienes tether que están diciendo que no tiene el respaldo que debería... ¿qué haces? quitarte los tether de encima cuanto antes y acudes a la cripto por excelencia, el BTC.

Y por otro lado, el gráfico de coinmarket es incontestable: la capitalización sube y cómo el valor es el mismo... ¿aumenta el número de tokens justo en plena rebambaramba? Pues así debe ser.
La verdad es que estas cosas increíbles solo pasan en dos sitios; en el universo cuántico y en el mundo cripto.

Y cómo decían en la disco cuando el dj te pinchaba el último tema: Mañana más


----------



## Arctic (5 May 2019)

A mi lo que me tiene hablando solo, es pensar en quién coño se mete en tether. Tiene lo malo del fiat, ya que no varía en precio respecto al moribundo dólar y lo malo del cripto cutre, que es la opacidad. Cualquier cosa que pase ahí, bien merecida está.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 May 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> A mi lo que me tiene hablando solo, es pensar en quién coño se mete en tether. Tiene lo malo del fiat, ya que no varía en precio respecto al moribundo dólar y lo malo del cripto cutre, que es la opacidad. Cualquier cosa que pase ahí, bien merecida está.



En un bear market tiene más sentido, con el riesgo que conlleva, pero en un mercado alcista lo veo absurdo.


----------



## tastas (6 May 2019)

Reíros de las burbujas que se pueden montar cuando a Joe le metan btc en su plan de pensiones.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Por cierto este rumor sería cohetero en otros tiempos y hoy pasa sin pena ni gloria. Hemos madurado ya?

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (6 May 2019)

Propuesta para Taproot por Pieter Wuille:

[bitcoin-dev] Taproot proposal

Taproot hará indistinguibles transacciones normales de otras "especiales" (cualquier Smart contract) como multifirma, lo que añade privacidad al usuario.

Más sobre Taproot: Taproot Is Coming: What It Is, and How It Will Benefit Bitcoin


----------



## Corcho (7 May 2019)

Cuando va a corregir? O ya vamos directos a 200k? Lo de bitfinex no afecta??


----------



## bmbnct (7 May 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Cuando va a corregir? O ya vamos directos a 200k? Lo de bitfinex no afecta??



Yo a quien me pregunta siempre respondo lo mismo, que compre poco a poco todos los meses (o cuando pueda) sin mirar el precio. Creo que es la manera más sensata de promediar; la media nunca sera la más baja, pero tampoco habrás comprado todo en los picos.


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2019)

Pasan los años y siempre movidas en los exchanges. Al final los intercambios más que ayudar a distribuir las monedas para su adopción y otorgar liquidez al sistema, lo que están logrando es sembrar desconfianza y servir como excusa para afirmar que el sistema fiat es más seguro.

Si la lian en el mayor de los intercambios, que no podrán hacer con los chiringuitos pequeños.

Palomitas


----------



## bmbnct (8 May 2019)

No pasa nada, el chino de Binance ha decidido no reorganizar la cadena . Se ha dado cuenta ahora que es la más inmutable del planeta


----------



## barborico (8 May 2019)

Y esa es la razón por la cual solo han robado BTC.

Si hubieran robado culaquier otra crapcoin ya estaría hecho el rollback.

"explore the posibility of how bitcoin network would deal with situations like these" Que cachondo el tío pensando que Bitcoin es otra más.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 May 2019)

"cons: 4 While it is a very expensive lesson for us, it is nevertheless a lesson. it was our responsibility to safe guard user funds. We should own up it. We will learn and improve."


Mis dies para el chino. Se ha ganado mi respeto con esas declaraciones.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 May 2019)

Por cierto, faltan el cons 2 y el cons 3. Los ha borrado ?


----------



## martin chaide (8 May 2019)

a lmercado ya se la trae f


Corcho dijo:


> Cuando va a corregir? O ya vamos directos a 200k? Lo de bitfinex no afecta??



eso demuestra que los pardillos ya vendieron sus bitcoins en 2018, 

es como si atracaran el banco de Santander en madrid y la gente le echara la culpa al euro. ese tipo de 'razonamientos' ya no cuelan.


----------



## bmbnct (9 May 2019)

Manual en castellano sobre como hacer transacciones offline con Coldcart a través de Electrum. 

Cómo hacer transacciones offline con Coldcard Wallet a través de Electrum.


----------



## sirpask (9 May 2019)

Super Mario, el dueño de la maquina... Hablando de criptocurrencys...


----------



## Arctic (9 May 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Super Mario, el dueño de la maquina... Hablando de criptocurrencys...



Este video ha de ser recordado y en unos años ser revisionado periódicamente. Tendrá la trascendencia del "que te pego leche de Ruiz-Mateos" o incluso de la teta de Sabrina en aquella nochevieja.


----------



## Geldschrank (9 May 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Este video ha de ser recordado y en unos años ser revisionado periódicamente. Tendrá la trascendencia del "que te pego leche de Ruiz-Mateos" o incluso de la teta de Sabrina en aquella nochevieja.



Me he guardado el enlace.


----------



## ertitoagus (10 May 2019)

habrá que ir desempolvando los memes de Vegeta antes de lo previsto?


----------



## Geldschrank (10 May 2019)

Siempre me ha parecido que estábamos siguiendo una senda similar a la de 2013-2017, que por tanto llegaríamos para mayo a unos 5.000 y para noviembre a 10.000. Aún sigo esperando que corrija, pero no lo tengo tan claro.
Desde hace un tiempo llevo dándole vueltas al tarro sobre si ésta subida no será como el año 2013, con una primera burbuja de primavera que correspondería a 2017 y una segunda de diciembre que vendría ahora.
De acuerdo con ésta proporción se iría a unas cuatro veces el ATH anterior, unos 100k, bastante menos que el hipotético 17x que sería si hiciera una burbuja de cuatro años.
En fin, a ver qué pasa...


----------



## bmbnct (10 May 2019)

FinCEN advierte que si operas en un DEX, operas una dApp, un mixer o intervienes en la transmisión de dinero, necesitas una licencia de Money Services Business (MSB) y cumplir con AML/KYC. Y los usuarios de estos servicios deberán ser identificados. 




https://bico.media/1f8e0c5f47b470f3df0f06f3d2939adccc1f2b7dafa0b4a32a69663cda2c6760.pdf


----------



## MIP (10 May 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> FinCEN advierte que si operas en un DEX, operas una dApp, un mixer o intervienes en la transmisión de dinero, necesitas una licencia de Money Services Business (MSB) y cumplir con AML/KYC. Y los usuarios de estos servicios deberán ser identificados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 107670
> 
> ...



Puertas, campo.


----------



## tastas (10 May 2019)

En algún momento habrá que frenar el crecimiento, la pregunta es cuándo. Y más utilizando el USD como barra de medir.

Hay mucha basura que tragar.


----------



## tastas (10 May 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> FinCEN advierte que si operas en un DEX, operas una dApp, un mixer o intervienes en la transmisión de dinero, necesitas una licencia de Money Services Business (MSB) y cumplir con AML/KYC. Y los usuarios de estos servicios deberán ser identificados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 107670
> 
> ...



Esto quiere decir que lo de "be your own bank" se lo han tomado en serio las autoridades reguladoras, y que cualquier persona que tenga btc tendrá que aplicar para una licencia bancaria si quiere moverlos?


----------



## Geldschrank (10 May 2019)

Correcto, como experto que no soy, no me atrevo a decir cual va a ser el factor de multiplicación, ni el punto en el que nos encontramos si es una curva de adopción en forma de S. Ojalá nos sorprenda.


----------



## Geldschrank (10 May 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Esto quiere decir que lo de "be your own bank" se lo han tomado en serio las autoridades reguladoras, y que cualquier persona que tenga btc tendrá que aplicar para una licencia bancaria si quiere moverlos?



Esta gente va a tener un contacto bastante brusco con la realidad en no mucho tiempo.


----------



## martin chaide (10 May 2019)

q alguien traduzca esto al cristiano pf



bmbnct dijo:


> FinCEN advierte que si operas en un DEX, operas una dApp, un mixer o intervienes en la transmisión de dinero, necesitas una licencia de Money Services Business (MSB) y cumplir con AML/KYC. Y los usuarios de estos servicios deberán ser identificados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 107670
> 
> ...


----------



## tastas (10 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> q alguien traduzca esto al cristiano pf



Pues no sé, intervenir en transmisión es vender una barra de pan? Dar cambio de un billete de 20 en la cafetería es delito? Si llevo una cartera de btc instalada en mi móvil con 2 btc y cruzo por la frontera francesa, estoy moviendo dinero entre fronteras?
Necesito licencia bancaria antes de firmar una transacción multifirma donde poseo 1/10 parte de las firmas necesarias para mover a 20 direcciones diferentes los bitcoins que mi tía deja en herencia?

La traducción mas sencilla al cristiano es "si vis pacem, para guerra". Entramos en la fase del "then, they fight you".

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (11 May 2019)

Entiendo que tiene que corregir ésto en algún momento, para nada me esperaba ésto, sino tocar los 5000 o así y bajar a menos de 4000 otra vez.
Vaya locura.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 May 2019)

Yo no veo que el precio esté subiendo de forma exagerada, a veces conviene hacer un "zoom out" en la gráfica y entonces se ve que la subida actual no es para tanto. Nos queda un largo y duro camino hasta tocar el pico anterior de 20.000 $, apartir de ahí la cosa ya se pondría interesante.


----------



## Arctic (12 May 2019)

Es una cuestión de “cuando”, no de “si”. La paciencia va a pagar muy generosamente, no tengas duda.


----------



## Ojodelince (12 May 2019)

Una subida de 1000 usd/día en estos momentos en casi todos los exchanges (habrá que ver cómo queda después de la corrección) como en los viejos tiempos.
¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## p_pin (12 May 2019)

Buf la subida muy bruta


----------



## melchor rodriguez (12 May 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Buf la subida muy bruta



Espero fuerte corrección. 

Por cierto: ¿cómo van las pendientes aprobaciones ETF?. 



Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ertitoagus (12 May 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo no veo que el precio esté subiendo de forma exagerada, a veces conviene hacer un "zoom out" en la gráfica y entonces se ve que la subida actual no es para tanto. Nos queda un largo y duro camino hasta tocar el pico anterior de 20.000 $, apartir de ahí la cosa ya se pondría interesante.




mira que es simple y no te va a hacer caso ni dios jejejeje


----------



## ninfireblade (12 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> El tema es que aquellos que perdieron hasta la camisa, y se jugaron más de lo que debían, no volverán a entrar, primero porque no tienen pasta, y segundo porque están escaldados. Por tanto, no sé de dónde está saliendo el dinero, si de los tether y demás bazofia de los exchanges, o de dinero institucional. Pero algo está pasando, desde luego. Y no creo que sea dinero fresco de nuevos pardos.
> Veremos




Para mover los precios en un mercado, hacia arriba en este caso, tan importante es la entrada de dinero fresco como la falta de bitcoins puestos a la venta. Lo que no sabría decirte es si lo que está pasando es el primer caso o el segundo. O ambos.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2019)

Acaba de subir 300 dólares en menos de un segundo, de 7200 a 7500.
Muy normal no parece esta subida.
Qué está ocurriendo???

Edito: En 30 segundos ha subido de 7200 a 7800.


----------



## Geldschrank (13 May 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Para mover los precios en un mercado, hacia arriba en este caso, tan importante es la entrada de dinero fresco como la falta de bitcoins puestos a la venta. Lo que no sabría decirte es si lo que está pasando es el primer caso o el segundo. O ambos.



Eso es fácil de ver mirando el volumen. Y está disparado.


----------



## tastas (13 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Acaba de subir 300 dólares en menos de un segundo, de 7200 a 7500.
> Muy normal no parece esta subida.
> Qué está ocurriendo???
> 
> Edito: En 30 segundos ha subido de 7200 a 7800.



Modo sputnik activado.

Taptap


----------



## Muad'dib (13 May 2019)

La razón de la subida creo que es esta:

Today, we’re pleased to update you on the launch of bitcoin futures contracts developed by Bakkt in collaboration with ICE Futures U.S. and ICE Clear U.S.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2019)

Muad'dib dijo:


> La razón de la subida creo que es esta:
> 
> Today, we’re pleased to update you on the launch of bitcoin futures contracts developed by Bakkt in collaboration with ICE Futures U.S. and ICE Clear U.S.



Efectivamente, en Reddit comentan esta noticia, y también otra fake sobre ebay aceptando pagos.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2019)

Lo que está claro es que estas subidas han destrozado a los especuladores que iban a cortos. Su ostia ha debido ser tremenda


----------



## ninfireblade (13 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que estas subidas han destrozado a los especuladores que iban a cortos. Su ostia ha debido ser tremenda




Y yo que me alegro.


----------



## martin chaide (13 May 2019)

no quiero especuladores comprando futuros, los quiero comprando bitcoin ETFs o bitcoin sin mas.


----------



## kikepm (13 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Acaba de subir 300 dólares en menos de un segundo, de 7200 a 7500.
> Muy normal no parece esta subida.
> Qué está ocurriendo???
> 
> Edito: En 30 segundos ha subido de 7200 a 7800.



Pues cuando valga 1.344.231 $ ni te cuento que pasará 

Van a tener que disminuir el nominal de los "futuros" de BTC a 0.01, 0.001...


----------



## littlebit (13 May 2019)

Veo los 50.000 € antes del fin de este año, como un buen punto de parada...


----------



## Parlakistan (13 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que estas subidas han destrozado a los especuladores que iban a cortos. Su ostia ha debido ser tremenda



El dinero de esa gente acaba en manos de bitfinex y les sirve de combustible para impulsar el precio, pero también van luego a liquidar a los que están en largo. A la gente le gusta complicarse mucho y lo más fácil es holdear.


----------



## Ojodelince (14 May 2019)

En este alegre momento guardemos un minuto de silencio por todos aquellos youtubers y bloggers que hasta antes de ayer hablaban del BCT en 1.500 USD... todos esos canales de noticias, DEP.


----------



## martin chaide (14 May 2019)

dominancia de bitcoin 60% y subiendo, y eso que es una antigualla tecnológica.


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2019)

Yo he usado hace poco (2 semanas) bitrefill con Dash, y todo listo en 15 segundos. Con BTC me consta que va igual de bien... Algo más lento.

Mirate las cards que tengan... Yo tuve que pillar de 250€ no quedaban de menos.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2019)

Acabo de regalar ahora mismo un gift de Amazon de 50€...así que va OK... No eran 15 segundos... Ha sido un segundo


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 May 2019)

Se acerca el dia de poder pagarme el barco y las putah. Si sube a 1 minolle de USD me llegaría pa la coca de calidac.

A ver si para antes de fin de año recupera el picazo de 20000 usd. Estaría guapo. Las gráficas con los smileys de @Negrofuturo me ponen muy palote.


----------



## bmbnct (15 May 2019)

Un trozo de historia de bitcoin; las vende el de Litecoin satoshi lite, así que entiendo que son fiables.

[Auction] Casascius 1 BTC (Series 1 & 2) and 5 BTC (S1) ICG MS67 graded coins!


----------



## bmbnct (15 May 2019)

Articulo sobre bitcoin y el consumo de energía: Bitcoin y el despilfarro de energía


----------



## Paradise_man (15 May 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Un trozo de historia de bitcoin; las vende el de Litecoin satoshi lite, así que entiendo que son fiables.
> 
> [Auction] Casascius 1 BTC (Series 1 & 2) and 5 BTC (S1) ICG MS67 graded coins!



Aun me acuerdo de esas monedas....Eran de la época de MtGox y demas......que buenos tiempos


----------



## bmbnct (15 May 2019)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Aun me acuerdo de esas monedas....Eran de la época de MtGox y demas......que buenos tiempos



Hubo algunos foreros que las ofrecieron por aquí también; en su día no le vi el sentido adquirir una y me arrepentí poco después. Si no estoy equivocado, creo que en el 2017 se vendían por más de 25k $.


----------



## Paradise_man (16 May 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hubo algunos foreros que las ofrecieron por aquí también; en su día no le vi el sentido adquirir una y me arrepentí poco después. Si no estoy equivocado, creo que en el 2017 se vendían por más de 25k $.



habia de 1 btc,de 0.5 btc y otras denominaciones....por detras tenía la clave privada para sacar los btc


----------



## Tars (16 May 2019)

Alguien me recomienda una manera fácil y sencilla de comprar Bitcoin sin que lo sepa hacienda? O en la renta del año que viene me vendrá la sorpresa?

Gracias


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2019)

Buen vídeo de Keiser Report en la Magical Crypto Conference 2019 en NY:


----------



## martin chaide (16 May 2019)

*QUIERO NUEVO ATH ANTES DE UN MES*

ya se que lo que importa es la tecnologia que ha detrás y tal...


----------



## kikepm (16 May 2019)

Tars dijo:


> Alguien me recomienda una manera fácil y sencilla de comprar Bitcoin sin que lo sepa hacienda? O en la renta del año que viene me vendrá la sorpresa?
> 
> Gracias



Bisq, y quizás también Changelly, aunque este último no lo se seguro.

En todo caso hacienda te dará el susto cuando vendas con ganancias.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 May 2019)

Tars dijo:


> Alguien me recomienda una manera fácil y sencilla de comprar Bitcoin sin que lo sepa hacienda? O en la renta del año que viene me vendrá la sorpresa?
> 
> Gracias



Bisq es lo que buscas:

Bisq - The decentralized Bitcoin exchange


----------



## halmeria (16 May 2019)

Esta esto muy parado para el petardazo que ha pegado en los ultimos dias, no?


----------



## Tars (16 May 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Bisq, y quizás también Changelly, aunque este último no lo se seguro.
> 
> En todo caso hacienda te dará el susto cuando vendas con ganancias.



Lo que quiero evitar es que hacienda me diga que he operado con criptos y que las declare cuando no las he pasado a efectivo. Cómo voy a tributar por unas ganancias que no se han hecho efectivas? Gracias!!



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bisq es lo que buscas:
> 
> Bisq - The decentralized Bitcoin exchange



Gracias!!


----------



## martin chaide (16 May 2019)

Tars dijo:


> Alguien me recomienda una manera fácil y sencilla de comprar Bitcoin sin que lo sepa hacienda? O en la renta del año que viene me vendrá la sorpresa?
> 
> Gracias



si no vendes no hay nada que declarar. al contrario, si saben que compraste ya no tienes que justificar la procedencia del dinero, si algun dia vendes, preocupacion de muchos aqui.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> *QUIERO NUEVO ATH ANTES DE UN MES*
> 
> ya se que lo que importa es la tecnologia que ha detrás y tal...



Eso no va a ser, el mercado tiene sus tiempos, a final de año si lo veo posible.


----------



## martin chaide (16 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso no va a ser, el mercado tiene sus tiempos, a final de año si lo veo posible.



JODER, ERES EL PUTO NOSTRADAMUS?


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> JODER, ERES EL PUTO NOSTRADAMUS?



No hace falta ser Nostradamus para ver que esto lleva un proceso, no puede llegar a 20k tan rápido, mira el anterior mercado bajista, en un mes no supera Ath ni de broma.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 May 2019)

No hay subidas sostenidas sin correcciones, decía remonster.


----------



## Edu.R (16 May 2019)

En mayo de 2017, 1 BTC valia unos 1500$ y llegó al picazo ese de los 20000$ (a finales de Septiembre llegó a estar solo a 3500$, que es cuando empezó el ATH mítico que culminó antes de Navidades). Ahora que estamos cerca de 8000$ y en mayo, pues es que todo es posible. Además con una criptomoneda con notables avances técnicos que no existian hace 2 años.

Los designios del BTC son inexpugnables, los que los tengan son simples pasajeros. Hostión o 'to the moon', pero no valen medias tintas.


----------



## SHARKHAN (16 May 2019)

Tars dijo:


> Alguien me recomienda una manera fácil y sencilla de comprar Bitcoin sin que lo sepa hacienda? O en la renta del año que viene me vendrá la sorpresa?
> 
> Gracias



Yo desde el famoso aviso de hacienda he adquirido btc a través de cupones comprados en efectivo en el carrefour. Pagas más comision pero merece muchísimo la pena quitarte a los sanguijuelas de hacienda de encima.


----------



## tastas (16 May 2019)

Tars dijo:


> Alguien me recomienda una manera fácil y sencilla de comprar Bitcoin sin que lo sepa hacienda? O en la renta del año que viene me vendrá la sorpresa?
> 
> Gracias



No es muy sencillo pero es altísimamente improbable de que alguien se entere: intercambios cara a cara. Bisq lo ofrece aunque con volumen muy bajo. No requiere identificación previa.

Ya con un punto menos de privacidad pero con bastante volumen, hacerlo vía transferencia sepa en Bisq.

Taptap


----------



## ertitoagus (16 May 2019)

comprando un boli en amazon.com con bitcoin:

I just bought a Pen. On Amazon. With BITCOIN.


----------



## bmbnct (16 May 2019)




----------



## SHARKHAN (16 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Habrás pagado en efectivo, espero



Jajajaja soy monguer pero a tanto no llego


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 May 2019)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Jajajaja soy monguer pero a tanto no llego



Qué sobreprecio vienen a tener esas tarjetas del carrefour sobre el precio de, pongamos, Bitstamp. ¿Lo calculaste por curiosidad?


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Qué sobreprecio vienen a tener esas tarjetas del carrefour sobre el precio de, pongamos, Bitstamp. ¿Lo calculaste por curiosidad?



A ver si responde el forero, pero por lo que tengo oído, el sobreprecio con las tarjetas Bitnovo es brutal, ademas de haber multitud de quejas sobre que no responden si algo va mal.


----------



## SHARKHAN (17 May 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> A ver si responde el forero, pero por lo que tengo oído, el sobreprecio con las tarjetas Bitnovo es brutal, ademas de haber multitud de quejas sobre que no responden si algo va mal.



Lo he comparado con bit2me tarifa online, y sale como 200 euros más caro obtener 1 btc a través de cupones que online. Merece la pena el sobrecoste a mi juicio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2019)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Lo he comparado con bit2me tarifa online, y sale como 200 euros más caro obtener 1 btc a través de cupones que online. Merece la pena el sobrecoste a mi juicio.



Al precio de kraken en euros viene a ser poquito más de un 3%. Si es cierto, lo veo un precio muy bueno.


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2019)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Lo he comparado con bit2me tarifa online, y sale como 200 euros más caro obtener 1 btc a través de cupones que online. Merece la pena el sobrecoste a mi juicio.



¿Pero los has convertido a bitcoin? ¿Los tienes en tu wallet? Porque ellos se quedan con una parte, no solo es la compra de las tarjetas.
Es más que nada por confirmar, es una opción que si 'solo' es eso, es bastante aceptable.


----------



## bmbnct (17 May 2019)

The Bitcoin virus continues to spread. 732,982 Bitcoin addresses now own more than 1 BTC


----------



## tastas (17 May 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> The Bitcoin virus continues to spread. 732,982 Bitcoin addresses now own more than 1 BTC



Me contenta conocer que la gente ya no reutiliza sus direcciones de cambio ¬¬


----------



## Thundercat (18 May 2019)

Pero si tienes cripto y pagas con tarjetas como wirex? Hacienda no puede hacer nada no?


----------



## luisarias102019 (19 May 2019)

Hola amigos gracias por aceptarme


----------



## dosuno (19 May 2019)

Tars dijo:


> Alguien me recomienda una manera fácil y sencilla de comprar Bitcoin sin que lo sepa hacienda? O en la renta del año que viene me vendrá la sorpresa?
> 
> Gracias



Te voy a comentar una idea diferente a las que ya te han comentado para que valores:

El famoso "chivatazo" se sabe ya seguro que han sido las entidades bancarias españolas que han contestado al requerimiento de nuestra querida "Agencia Tribu-Aria" acerca de transferencias a exchanges famosos de criptos.

La idea está en simplemente no usarlas, ya que ellas están obligadas a responder a la "agencia" española, de cualquier chorrada en que se empecinen. Pero las extranjeras no.
Por lo tanto, abrir cuenta en entidades extranjeras (hay decenas posibles, incluso no tienen porque ser "bancarias", tipo revolut por ej.) que tengan transferencias sepa gratuitas y sean poco conocidas, hacer las transferencias desde el banco Español a ellas, después entre ellas por si quieres marear un poco (sin que quede constancia de esa segunda o tercera cuenta extranjera) y finalmente de ahí al exchange.
Hay un detalle a tener en cuenta y es que las alemanas exigen una "identificación" más estricta (Iban alemán a kraken por ej.).

Aún así, también pienso que como venta en mano o bisq no hay nada, a pesar de las pegas.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 May 2019)

dosuno dijo:


> Te voy a comentar una idea diferente a las que ya te han comentado para que valores:
> 
> El famoso "chivatazo" se sabe ya seguro que han sido las entidades bancarias españolas que han contestado al requerimiento de nuestra querida "Agencia Tribu-Aria" acerca de transferencias a exchanges famosos de criptos.
> 
> ...




Tampoco veo la necesidad de hacer eso para comprar bitcoin. Yo hago una transferencia de mi banco español a Kraken o cualquier otro exchange para comprar bitcoin y de ahi lo envio a mi wallet. Mi banco se chiva a hacienda de que he enviado dinero a un exchange, ok, el año siguiente hacienda me manda una carta diciendo que he operado con criptomonedas pero eso no quiere decir que tenga que pagarles nada ya que de momento y mientras no venda no he obtenido ninguna plusvalia.


----------



## sirpask (19 May 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tampoco veo la necesidad de hacer eso para comprar bitcoin. Yo hago una transferencia de mi banco español a Kraken o cualquier otro exchange para comprar bitcoin y de ahi lo envio a mi wallet. Mi banco se chiva a hacienda de que he enviado dinero a un exchange, ok, el año siguiente hacienda me manda una carta diciendo que he operado con criptomonedas pero eso no quiere decir que tenga que pagarles nada ya que de momento y mientras no venda no he obtenido ninguna plusvalia.



SI el problema yo creo que no es ese, incluso no veo mal que alguien que opera con Bitcoins lo haga de forma "legal" para luego justificarte ante el fisco. El problema es que estamos metidos ya en unas listas de usuario de Bitcoin. Y no se como puede usar Hacienda, el Gobierno de turno o los bancos esa informacion.


----------



## martin chaide (19 May 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> SI el problema yo creo que no es ese, incluso no veo mal que alguien que opera con Bitcoins lo haga de forma "legal" para luego justificarte ante el fisco. El problema es que estamos metidos ya en unas listas de usuario de Bitcoin. Y no se como puede usar Hacienda, el Gobierno de turno o los bancos esa informacion.



pero amijo, me temo q ese es un camino inevitable si keremos q bicoin llegue a ser moneda de uso comun

ademas a unas malas tiene la ventaja de que eres tu el ke decide si cumples con hacienda o no. bicoin es inconfiscable.


----------



## dosuno (20 May 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tampoco veo la necesidad de hacer eso para comprar bitcoin. Yo hago una transferencia de mi banco español a Kraken o cualquier otro exchange para comprar bitcoin y de ahi lo envio a mi wallet. Mi banco se chiva a hacienda de que he enviado dinero a un exchange, ok, el año siguiente hacienda me manda una carta diciendo que he operado con criptomonedas pero eso no quiere decir que tenga que pagarles nada ya que de momento y mientras no venda no he obtenido ninguna plusvalia.



Si te molestas algo en leer, serás capaz de darte cuenta por ti mismo que yo he contestado a algo concreto que se había preguntado, indiferentemente de opiniones propias y/o ajenas.

Tú en cambio estás hablando por hablar sin aportar nada que tenga algo que ver con el tema cuestionado... soltando una gilipollez obvia para cualquier retrasado y que presupones te hará quedar bien, en plan "que guay y fenómeno soy".



martin chaide dijo:


> pero amijo, me temo q ese es un camino inevitable si keremos q bicoin llegue a ser moneda de uso comun
> 
> ademas a unas malas tiene la ventaja de que eres tu el ke decide si cumples con hacienda o no. bicoin es inconfiscable.



Bitcoin moneda de uso común? menuda tontería acabas de soltar... lo de "a unas malas" con hacienda... otra tontería más a la misma altura. No tienes ni puta idea de Bitcoin, ni de la hacienda española y te pones a "opinar" y soltar soplapolleces?

Este foro se está llenando de cuñados mongolos o qué leches? me empiezo a explicar porqué se han pirado los buenos hace tiempo


----------



## Mopois (20 May 2019)

¿Inconfiscable?

Hacienda: Dame las claves privadas o te comes unos años a lo sombra.
Yo: Tomen ustedes


----------



## tastas (20 May 2019)

Mopois dijo:


> ¿Inconfiscable?
> 
> Hacienda: Dame las claves privadas o te comes unos años a lo sombra.
> Yo: Tomen ustedes



Meterte en la cárcel es mucho más costoso que envisr una carta al banco.

Taptap


----------



## uhnitas (20 May 2019)

Mopois dijo:


> ¿Inconfiscable?
> 
> Hacienda: Dame las claves privadas o te comes unos años a lo sombra.
> Yo: Tomen ustedes



Las perdí.


----------



## tastas (20 May 2019)

ATH







Taptap


----------



## martin chaide (20 May 2019)

tastas dijo:


> ATH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahora ponlo en bolivares...


----------



## martin chaide (20 May 2019)

dosuno dijo:


> Este foro se está llenando de cuñados mongolos o qué leches? me empiezo a explicar porqué se han pirado los buenos hace tiempo


----------



## tastas (20 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


>



Los buenos están o en foros serios desarrollando btc y su ecosistema o en barcos disfrutando de las olas y la compañía.

Taptap


----------



## Ojodelince (21 May 2019)

Leo por ahí que bitcoin SV ha duplicado su valor en unas pocas horas. ¿Eso cómo se come? Me refiero a que tengo entendido que varios de los principales exchanges han dejado fuera a esta altcoin ( el Craig haciendo amigos). Me imagino que habrán pumpeado el precio hasta donde habrán podido pero... ¿hay algo que me esté perdiendo?


----------



## tastas (21 May 2019)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Leo por ahí que bitcoin SV ha duplicado su valor en unas pocas horas. ¿Eso cómo se come? Me refiero a que tengo entendido que varios de los principales exchanges han dejado fuera a esta altcoin ( el Craig haciendo amigos). Me imagino que habrán pumpeado el precio hasta donde habrán podido pero... ¿hay algo que me esté perdiendo?



Hay un hilo de altcoins y un subforo de criptomonedas con gente deseosa de hablar de shitcoins.


----------



## bmbnct (21 May 2019)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Leo por ahí que bitcoin SV ha duplicado su valor en unas pocas horas. ¿Eso cómo se come? Me refiero a que tengo entendido que varios de los principales exchanges han dejado fuera a esta altcoin ( el Craig haciendo amigos). Me imagino que habrán pumpeado el precio hasta donde habrán podido pero... ¿hay algo que me esté perdiendo?



También puedes mirar en el hilo de "troleos mongolos", ahí puedes ver el motivo tan racional de la subida.


----------



## bmbnct (21 May 2019)

Con lo sencillo que sería demostrar quien está detrás de Satoshi... 
Solo los muy cortitos se creen ya las mentiras de CW.


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2019)

Hoy es el Pizza day, en 2010 Laszlo Hanyecz compró dos pizzas de Domino por 10000 bitcoins. Es la primera compra documentada realizada con bitcoin.

Pizza for bitcoins?


----------



## ertitoagus (22 May 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hoy es el Pizza day, en 2010 Laszlo Hanyecz compró dos pizzas de Domino por 10000 bitcoins. Es la primera compra documentada realizada con bitcoin.
> 
> Pizza for bitcoins?



Creo que las pizzas eran de Papa John's (otra cadena diferente al domino's pizza) pero vamos, que este tio va a estar enmarcado por toda la eternidad.


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2019)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Creo que las pizzas eran de Papa John's (otra cadena diferente al domino's pizza) pero vamos, que este tio va a estar enmarcado por toda la eternidad.



Lo de que eran de Domino's Pizza lo he sacado de aquí: Laszlo Hanyecz - Bitcoin Wiki 

Pero puede estar equivocado.

Laszlo, además ser de conocido por esto, fue el primero en minar con GPU, le envió un mail a Satoshi explicando lo que había conseguido y Satoshi le pidió que lo mantuviera en secreto.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 May 2019)

Tengo unos cuantos BTC en un paper wallet escondido a buen recaudo. Me recomendáis pillarme un hard wallet o sigo con el papelito? No tengo pensado mover los BTC en mucho tiempo, voy a HODLear , si sale bien cojonudo, si peta, pues que le vamos a hacer.


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Tengo unos cuantos BTC en un paper wallet escondido a buen recaudo. Me recomendáis pillarme un hard wallet o sigo con el papelito? No tengo pensado mover los BTC en mucho tiempo, voy a HODLear , si sale bien cojonudo, si peta, pues que le vamos a hacer.



Si tu intención es no moverlos, no le veo sentido comprar un hard wallet. En todo caso evaluaría adquirir una de estas o similar:

Cryptosteel • Master of All Backups

Aquí tienes más info: ▷ Cryptosteel Review 2019 - the ultimate backup tool for your wallet - Hardware-Wallets.NET


----------



## ninfireblade (22 May 2019)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Creo que las pizzas eran de Papa John's (otra cadena diferente al domino's pizza) pero vamos, que este tio va a estar enmarcado por toda la eternidad.



En realidad lo que hizo no es muy diferente que lo que que hicieron otros comprando las pizzas y pagando con dólares. El que pagó $20 por un par de pizzas podía haber usado esos $20 en comprar 10k bitcoins. 

Por lo menos este tio tiene la tranquilidad de que aun habiendose gastado 10k bitcoins, solo supone una pequeña cantidad de bitcoins respecto a los que mantiene en su wallet.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 May 2019)

Curioso cómo Laszlo define a Satoshi:

*"Satoshi Nakamoto era raro, paranoico y mandón", según el estadounidense que compró dos pizzas por 10.000 BTC*

"Satoshi Nakamoto era raro, paranoico y mandón", según el estadounidense que compró dos pizzas por 10.000 BTC


----------



## Mopois (22 May 2019)

Lo raro sería ser criptógrafo y no paranoico xD


----------



## ertitoagus (22 May 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo de que eran de Domino's Pizza lo he sacado de aquí: Laszlo Hanyecz - Bitcoin Wiki
> 
> Pero puede estar equivocado.
> 
> Laszlo, además ser de conocido por esto, fue el primero en minar con GPU, le envió un mail a Satoshi explicando lo que había conseguido y Satoshi le pidió que lo mantuviera en secreto.



En la foto de ese link se ve que las pizzas son de papa's y no de domino's perfectamente pero bueno que es una chorrada jeje


----------



## bmbnct (22 May 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En realidad lo que hizo no es muy diferente que lo que que hicieron otros comprando las pizzas y pagando con dólares. El que pagó $20 por un par de pizzas podía haber usado esos $20 en comprar 10k bitcoins.
> 
> Por lo menos este tio tiene la tranquilidad de que aun habiendose gastado 10k bitcoins, solo supone una pequeña cantidad de bitcoins respecto a los que mantiene en su wallet.



Este hilo de hace un año de Miguel Vidal explica el sentido que tuvo la venta de esos 10k bitcoins. Tiene relación con que fuera pionero en minar con GPU:


----------



## Ojodelince (23 May 2019)

Bueno... ¿y a todas estas se sabe quién fue el afortunado pizzero? con diez mil btc ahora la daría para "tapar un par de agujeros"... como suele decirse


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 May 2019)

He aquí el mítico hilo de la pizza, que siempre se habla de él pero nunca nadie lo cuelga:

Pizza for bitcoins?


----------



## bmbnct (23 May 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> He aquí el mítico hilo de la pizza, que siempre se habla de él pero nunca nadie lo cuelga:
> 
> Pizza for bitcoins?



Lo puse 12 post más atrás (en el 1244)


----------



## tastas (25 May 2019)

Hay que ser gilipollas para discutir sobre datos infalsificables. Especialmente el que perdió la apuesta.

Taptap


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (25 May 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tampoco veo la necesidad de hacer eso para comprar bitcoin. Yo hago una transferencia de mi banco español a Kraken o cualquier otro exchange para comprar bitcoin y de ahi lo envio a mi wallet. Mi banco se chiva a hacienda de que he enviado dinero a un exchange, ok, el año siguiente hacienda me manda una carta diciendo que he operado con criptomonedas pero eso no quiere decir que tenga que pagarles nada ya que de momento y mientras no venda no he obtenido ninguna plusvalia.



Siempre que no tradees esos bitcoins por otra cripto porque entonces aunque no lo pases a fiat tendrías que declarar lo que has ganado en la operación de comprar bitcoin fon fiat y vender bitcoin por otra cripto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 May 2019)

400 $ diría yo, se echaban en falta pumpazos así.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 May 2019)

Redios esto no para, hay fomo?


----------



## Seronoser (26 May 2019)

Esperemos a que los coreanos se levanten, a ver si se mantiene o se desinfla


----------



## Kelbek (26 May 2019)

Me meto a cryptos y a los 2 días pega este subidon, debe ser una señal.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 May 2019)

A ver si deja de subir esto un poco que ya empiezo a echar de menos a los troles.


----------



## Ojodelince (27 May 2019)

Leo por ahí que acaban de vencer los contratos de futuros de la CME y que eso suele acarrear movimiento en el btc... pero a mí que me lo expliquen que no lo pillo...

Vencimiento de futuros de CME generan volatilidad en bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## Bimbo (27 May 2019)

Abrochense los cinturones, vamos a despegar


----------



## martin chaide (27 May 2019)

bitcoin acercandose peligrosamente a los 10.000 dolares y el personal tan trankilo, ya no os impresiona nada., q aplomo.


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2019)

Bitcoin Threatens To 'Take Power' From The U.S. Federal Reserve

Un recordatorio para los que se sientan libres usando la moneda "oficial"

Perdón si ya se puso, pero lo acabo de leer en el foro del oro.

Un saludo


----------



## tastas (27 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> bitcoin acercandose peligrosamente a los 10.000 dolares y el personal tan trankilo, ya no os impresiona nada., q aplomo.



Mientras no se acerque a los 10.000 bolívares por mí que siga así.

Taptap


----------



## Seronoser (27 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> bitcoin acercandose peligrosamente a los 10.000 dolares y el personal tan trankilo, ya no os impresiona nada., q aplomo.



Cuando caiga de 120.000 a 40.000 nos parecerá un pequeño tropezón.
Al tiempo


----------



## Seronoser (28 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Bitcoin Threatens To 'Take Power' From The U.S. Federal Reserve
> 
> Un recordatorio para los que se sientan libres usando la moneda "oficial"
> 
> ...



Muchos nervios.
Han intentado hundir a BTC, incluso antes de ser global. Están perdiendo la batalla, sin que aún se haya declarado la guerra


----------



## kikepm (28 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Muchos nervios.
> Han intentado hundir a BTC, incluso antes de ser global. Están perdiendo la batalla, sin que aún se haya declarado la guerra



Y no solo es eso. Al tener BTC tan buenas propiedades y resolver los problemas que resuelve, (casi (*) ) cada persona que lee y pasa a comprender sobre BTC se convierte en un convencido más de sus bondades. El propio stablishment se debate entre el amor y el odio hacia él. Por eso no se atreven a hacer lo que deberían en verdad para evitar la revolución monetaria que asoma y que redefinirá las relaciones individuo-estado.

Jugamos con esa ventaja, la economía global se beneficiará enormemente de su existencia. Es imposible prohibirlo como fue inútil prohibir los libros de ciencia. El saber científico, dentro del cual se inscribe BTC, no puede dar marcha atrás.



(*) Sólo los zoquetes y los estatistas más acérrimos no ven valor en él.


----------



## Periplo (28 May 2019)

Q monedero recomendáis para tener guardados los Btc fuera de el exchange?


----------



## deepbones (28 May 2019)

Periplo dijo:


> Q monedero recomendáis para tener guardados los Btc fuera de el exchange?



Como no aclaras si es para poca o mucha cantidad, te recomiendo que leas estos enlaces:

Las 11 mejores aplicaciones y hardware de monedero Bitcoin 2019

Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin

Saludos.


----------



## orbeo (28 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> bitcoin acercandose peligrosamente a los 10.000 dolares y el personal tan trankilo, ya no os impresiona nada., q aplomo.



Los antiguos 10.000 son los nuevos 100.000


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 May 2019)

Periplo dijo:


> Q monedero recomendáis para tener guardados los Btc fuera de el exchange?



Trezor o la ledger nano.

Ambas son hardware wallets


----------



## SHARKHAN (28 May 2019)

Uso ledger nano S y la verdad muy contento. Trae la app nativa ledger live para guardar cientos de criptos de forma 100% segura.


----------



## Arctic (28 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Muchos nervios.
> Han intentado hundir a BTC, incluso antes de ser global. Están perdiendo la batalla, sin que aún se haya declarado la guerra




Yo creo que este va a ser el catalizador definitivo.
Los países funcionan en el fondo como un cártel (definición para el que la necesite Cartel (economía) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ).
Todos miran al de al lado a la hora de fijar sus políticas monetarias y de momento solo se salen de lo establecido cuando revientan e implosiona su moneda, tipo Venezuela, Argentina, Zimbabwe, etc..

Los cárteles han existido siempre y su principal debilidad es que hay enormes incentivos para que un miembro lo abandone y haga la guerra por su cuenta. Ya pasó mismamente en España cuando Emilio Botín rompió la baraja y sacó su supercuenta bancaria remunerada (igual se llamaba la Supercuenta o la superlibreta del elefante o algo así, han pasado 30 años y no me acuerdo exactamente). A raíz de eso, se llevó una gran parte del pastel del pasivo en España y sentó las bases del crecimiento posterior del banco.

Con bitcoin va a pasar algo parecido. El cártel seguirá negándolo hasta que un miembro, un país, decida salirse del rebaño. Sus incentivos son brutales. No hay suficientes bitcoins para esos clientes tan grandes. El primero en acceder a ellos lo hará a un precio varias veces menor que los siguientes. Y lo que es seguro es que como uno dispare, el resto van detrás. Cuándo y cómo pasará? Pues seguramente cuando un país tenga problemas derivados de las políticas monetarias y del repudio de su divisa. Vamos, que puede empezar en cualquier momento.

Y en cualquier caso, ya podemos hablar de una "generación Bitcoin". Gente que comienza a estudiar teoría económica, macroeconomía etc en un entorno de tipos de interés negativos, QEs y demás aberraciones y que ve que hay una cosa que se llama Bitcoin. Cuál será la conclusión que extraiga su joven mente, libre de los prejuicios que arrastran sus mayores sobre "valor intrínseco" o "respaldo institucional"? Está claro. Igual de claro que un día serán ellos los que tomen las decisiones en grandes empresas, ministerios y bancos centrales.


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Yo creo que este va a ser el catalizador definitivo.
> Los países funcionan en el fondo como un cártel (definición para el que la necesite Cartel (economía) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ).
> Todos miran al de al lado a la hora de fijar sus políticas monetarias y de momento solo se salen de lo establecido cuando revientan e implosiona su moneda, tipo Venezuela, Argentina, Zimbabwe, etc..
> 
> ...



Es una teoría con bastante sustento. En economía la competencia "desleal" entre países es la tónica general desde siempre...los acuerdos bilaterales, uniones aduaneras, y todas esas pantomimas son solo tiras y aflojas dónde siempre pierde el consumidor final y el productor.

Ahora está en el candelero el rifirafe entre China y USA, en materia de comercio internacional...esos dos países están condenados a entenderse, pero no a respetarse, y es posible que el bloque oriental, tome decisiones en la dirección que tu comentas a medio o largo plazo.

¿que haría USA y occidente si por ejemplo China decide aceptar BTC en transacciones internacionales?

Es evidente que la noticia no se dará de este modo tan directo, pero, como bien indicas, el primero en dar el paso, se comerá más pastel y a mejor precio...y es algo, que pasará, no cabe duda...salvo que le manden un misil nuclear directo por tal osadía...

La eterna partida de ajedrez está en un momento interesante, quizá muchos peones que se pensaba en sacrificar acaben tornándose figuras de "mayor" categoría.

Buen día


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2019)

En 10000 se meterán los no coiners.


----------



## tastas (28 May 2019)

Me hace gracia, y no lo digo sólo por este hilo sino que es algo general, leer especulaciones sobre qué pasaría si China empezara a comprar btc cuando prácticamente todas las monedas se han producido, se producen y se producirán allí.

Lo único que no sabemos es qué parte de esas monedas controla el Estado chino, pero siendo un Estado muy fuerte me temo que ahí no se mina sin darles parte, y eso en el mejor de los casos.

Taptap


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Me hace gracia, y no lo digo sólo por este hilo sino que es algo general, leer especulaciones sobre qué pasaría si China empezara a comprar btc cuando prácticamente todas las monedas se han producido, se producen y se producirán allí.
> 
> Lo único que no sabemos es qué parte de esas monedas controla el Estado chino, pero siendo un Estado muy fuerte me temo que ahí no se mina sin darles parte, y eso en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> Taptap



No suelo creer en las casualidades, y que china no venda su oro extraído y a mayores importe todo el que puede permitirse, nos da una idea de lo que podría estar sucediendo con BTC.

Es muy complicado dar lecciones de economía a un Chino...muy complicado...suele suceder al revés.

Un saludo


----------



## bizardu (28 May 2019)

Me da que Japón va a ser la chispa del bitcoin. Hundido en una deuda elevadisima, mucho tiempo sin crecer, estancado y es el pais donde mas se utilizan los bitcoins. Creo que va a tirar por ahi, para reflotar y será el primer pais en crear una legislacion seria sobre los bitcoins. A partir de ahí to the moon.


----------



## tastas (28 May 2019)

bizardu dijo:


> Me da que Japón va a ser la chispa del bitcoin. Hundido en una deuda elevadisima, mucho tiempo sin crecer, estancado y es el pais donde mas se utilizan los bitcoins. Creo que va a tirar por ahi, para reflotar y será el primer pais en crear una legislacion seria sobre los bitcoins. A partir de ahí to the moon.



- Satoshi Nakamoto.
- Población formada en tecnología.
- Varias décadas imprimiendo moneda.

También está Korea del Sur, como país del primer mundo, sin demasiados seísmos, donde btc puede ser muy usado.

Y por supuesto China y sus controles de capitales. 

Taptap


----------



## hijodepantera (28 May 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Trezor o la ledger nano.
> 
> Ambas son hardware wallets



¿ como se pasan de la exchange al monedero?
¿que razón puede haber para que desde la caixa no me autoricen comprar litecoins?


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Me hace gracia, y no lo digo sólo por este hilo sino que es algo general, leer especulaciones sobre qué pasaría si China empezara a comprar btc cuando prácticamente todas las monedas se han producido, se producen y se producirán allí.
> 
> Lo único que no sabemos es qué parte de esas monedas controla el Estado chino, pero siendo un Estado muy fuerte me temo que ahí no se mina sin darles parte, y eso en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> Taptap



Las malas lenguas dicen que es estado chino es uno de los traders más grandes de cryptomonedas. A mi no me sorprenderia nada eso que comentas.


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿ como se pasan de la exchange al monedero?
> *¿que razón puede haber para que desde la caixa no me autoricen comprar litecoins?*



No sé que razón te darán, pero yo te puedo dar una...si tu dinero es tuyo, puedes usarlo como, cuando y dónde sea aceptado...si no es tuyo realmente, pueden limitar su uso.

Pregunta en la Caixa si autorizan el uso de Bitcoins, o también te los pueden "capar"?

Espero solucionaras el problema, y ayudes a los que no entienden que el dinero bancario primero es del banco, luego del estado, y finalmente de tus acreedores...¡ah!...se me olvidaba...si queda algo es tuyo.


----------



## hijodepantera (29 May 2019)

Desde el Santander me deja desde la Caixa no, mañana preguntaré. 
¿ puedo pasar mis criptos desde coinbase a trezor y allí hacerlos anónimos?
¿ puedo comprar criptos anónimos?


----------



## MIP (29 May 2019)

Ir a comprar criptos a un banco es como ir de putas y descubrir que la dirección del piso es la casa de tu madre.


----------



## Thundercat (29 May 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Desde el Santander me deja desde la Caixa no, mañana preguntaré.
> ¿ puedo pasar mis criptos desde coinbase a trezor y allí hacerlos anónimos?
> ¿ puedo comprar criptos anónimos?



En la red Tor (deepweb) hay un exchange que mueve bastante, pero infórmate bien. Yo no lo he usado.


----------



## hijodepantera (29 May 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Ir a comprar criptos a un banco es como ir de putas y descubrir que la dirección del piso es la casa de tu madre.



No me has entendido, siempre con mi visa de la caixa habia comprado en coinbase pero ahora no me deja,en cambió la del Santander si.


----------



## ertitoagus (30 May 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> No me has entendido, siempre con mi visa de la caixa habia comprado en coinbase pero ahora no me deja,en cambió la del Santander si.



dejame adivinar, la caixa te dirá "que es por tu bien"


----------



## bmbnct (30 May 2019)

Otro "Satoshi" más, es un circo...

Who Is Wei Liu? Second Copyright Filing Appears for Bitcoin White Paper - CoinDesk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 May 2019)

¿Lo habéis visto? Se han tocado fugazmente los 9.000 pipazos, ha vuelto Vegeta.


----------



## Geldschrank (30 May 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Lo habéis visto? Se han tocado fugazmente los 9.000 pipazos, ha vuelto Vegeta.



Y luego un dumpeo del bueno. Qué curioso.


----------



## easyridergs (30 May 2019)

Creer que BTC va a ser divisa internacional entre estados es de una ingenuidad mayúscula. Ningún estado que se precie va a dejar que sus activos queden a merced de las mafias mineras chinas, a excepción de China claro, ya que ésta controla a los mineros.


----------



## Thundercat (30 May 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Creer que BTC va a ser divisa internacional entre estados es de una ingenuidad mayúscula. Ningún estado que se precie va a dejar que sus activos queden a merced de las mafias mineras chinas, a excepción de China claro, ya que ésta controla a los mineros.



Estados Unidos seguramente prohibirá todas las cripto, ellos han creado el dólar y el fiat y no van a renunciar a ello. Europa creará su blockchain privada para controlarte, se dice que los de Ethereum están envueltos en ello. Y china pues bueno, tiene el horo.


----------



## uhnitas (30 May 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Estados Unidos seguramente prohibirá todas las cripto, ellos han creado el dólar y el fiat y no van a renunciar a ello. Europa creará su blockchain privada para controlarte, se dice que los de Ethereum están envueltos en ello. Y china pues bueno, tiene el horo.



Qué información más interesante. Cuéntame más por favor.


----------



## bmbnct (30 May 2019)

Actulizacion de la cartera Wasabi Wallet. Con esta actualización es posible utilizar @Trezor One en @wasabiwallet, además de @ledger nano S, @Trezor Model T y @COLDCARDwallet 

Wasabi Wallet - Reclaim your privacy


----------



## martin chaide (30 May 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Estados Unidos seguramente prohibirá todas las cripto, ellos han creado el dólar y el fiat y no van a renunciar a ello. Europa creará su blockchain privada para controlarte, se dice que los de Ethereum están envueltos en ello. Y china pues bueno, tiene el horo.



estados unidos no ha creado el fiat ni tampoco el dolar, lo que a creado a sido bitcoin. los primeros 9 millones de bitcoin fueron minados casi todos en EEUU y los segundos 9 millones casi todos en china.

en un mundo imaginario donde btc fuera moneda mundial adivina quienes tendrian las mayores reservas.


----------



## easyridergs (31 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> estados unidos no ha creado el fiat ni tampoco el dolar, lo que a creado a sido bitcoin. los primeros 9 millones de bitcoin fueron minados casi todos en EEUU y los segundos 9 millones casi todos en china.
> 
> en un mundo imaginario donde btc fuera moneda mundial adivina quienes tendrian las mayores reservas.



Nada más lejos de la realidad. El dinero FIAT se inventó hace siglos y quien lo relanzó fue USA en el 71 porque no podía sustentar su gasto en gran media debido a la guerra de Vietnam. Desde el fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, en los acuerdos de Bretton Woods se estableció el patrón ORO, al estar anclada la emisión de moneda al ORO, los estados no podían emitir la cantidad de moneda que les diese la gana. Como he dicho al inicio esto se lo carga EEUU en el 71 con el abandono del patrón ORO y adopción del dinero FIAT. Así que lo haya inventado o no poco tiene que ver, si es EEUU lo que es a día de hoy es por dinero FIAT que se inventa de la nada, bueno el único sustento que tiene es el petrodólar. 

Así mismo, el BTC se haya inventado donde se haya inventado es lo de menos, actualmente está centralizado su control por los pools mafiosos chinos de minería, y estos a su vez pertenecen al gobierno chino, como todo en china. En este escenario EEUU institucionalmente no va a meter un duro BTC ya que no va a dejar que su dinero esté e expensas del gobierno chino. 

No os engañéis, BTC a día de hoy está tan centralizado como GOOGLE o FACEBOOK.


----------



## martin chaide (31 May 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Nada más lejos de la realidad. El dinero FIAT se inventó hace siglos y quien lo relanzó fue USA en el 71 porque no podía sustentar su gasto en gran media debido a la guerra de Vietnam. Desde el fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, en los acuerdos de Bretton Woods se estableció el patrón ORO, al estar anclada la emisión de moneda al ORO, los estados no podían emitir la cantidad de moneda que les diese la gana. Como he dicho al inicio esto se lo carga EEUU en el 71 con el abandono del patrón ORO y adopción del dinero FIAT. Así que lo haya inventado o no poco tiene que ver, si es EEUU lo que es a día de hoy es por dinero FIAT que se inventa de la nada, bueno el único sustento que tiene es el petrodólar.
> 
> Así mismo, el BTC se haya inventado donde se haya inventado es lo de menos, actualmente está centralizado su control por los pools mafiosos chinos de minería, y estos a su vez pertenecen al gobierno chino, como todo en china. En este escenario EEUU institucionalmente no va a meter un duro BTC ya que no va a dejar que su dinero esté e expensas del gobierno chino.
> 
> No os engañéis, BTC a día de hoy está tan centralizado como GOOGLE o FACEBOOK.



EEUU no fue el primero en abandonar el patron oro. fue el ultimo. te has enterao de la pelicula al reves. 

y la centralizacion China se termina en un segundo, se cambia una linea de codigo y todos los Asic a hacer puñetas.


----------



## easyridergs (31 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> EEUU no fue el primero en abandonar el patron oro. fue el ultimo. te has enterao de la pelicula al reves.
> 
> y la centralizacion China se termina en un segundo, se cambia una linea de codigo y todos los Asic a hacer puñetas.



Ni mucho menos, sería bueno que revisaras un poco la historia de los 70 de EEUU. Con la afirmación que acabas de hacer de autodescalificas. EEUU abandonó el patrón ORO y se abrazó al FIAT porque no podía sustentar su gasto y tenía que dar a la impresora sin fin. Para sustentar ese incremento de masa monetaria sin que se disparase la inflación obligó a Arabia Saudí a que este y todos los paises de la OPEP obligarán a comprar su petróleo con dólares, así surgió el petrodólar. Te recomiendo que estudies un poco de historia y no hables de lo que no sabes.

Por otro lado, si fuera tan fácil acabar con la centralización de BTC ya se habría hecho, si es tan fácil, por qué no lo haces tú? Ah, que no puedes, pues claro que no. Solo puede la mafia China minera que lo controla y mientras no les interese no lo van a hacer.


----------



## barborico (31 May 2019)

A mi plin, mientras no impriman más de lo que el protocolo establece, como si tiene los mineros perico de los palotes


----------



## easyridergs (31 May 2019)

barborico dijo:


> A mi plin, mientras no impriman más de lo que el protocolo establece, como si tiene los mineros perico de los palotes



Hombre amigo, todavía llevas esa mierda de Byteball? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (31 May 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hombre amigo, todavía llevas esa mierda de Byteball?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Llevo poco, solo sigo el proyecto. Creo que me columpié al ponerla al mismo nivel que BTC...


----------



## martin chaide (31 May 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hombre amigo, todavía llevas esa mierda de Byteball?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



hombre amigo todavia llevas esa mierda de IOTa?



easyridergs dijo:


> Pero si esto le da emoción, con respecto a IOTA lo tengo claro, o me quedo a cero o me da para jubilarme, y creo que va a pasar lo último. Quien venda se va a arrepentir y mucho ¡¡¡¡¡



esto lo dijiste el 6-12-2017 cuando una iota valia $4,7 ahora vale $0,47. a lo mejor te hago caso y compro unas pocas ahora q estan baratitas.


----------



## easyridergs (31 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> hombre amigo todavia llevas esa mierda de IOTa?
> 
> 
> 
> esto lo dijiste el 6-12-2017 cuando una iota valia $4,7 ahora vale $0,47. a lo mejor te hago caso y compro unas pocas ahora q estan baratitas.



Vaya, vaya, y que le ha pasado ha BTC, que ha llegado a perder casi el 90% de su valor, y le ha pasado en repetidas ocasiones, y vosotros por aquí diciendo cuando estaba en 20k que había que comprar. 

Basarlo todo en el precio, a no ser que te dediques exclusivamente el trading, es un error garrafal. Por esa regla de tres comprar ahora BTC es una mierda ya que hay gente que lo compro a dólar. Y si nos basamos en el precio es muchísimo mejor llevar IOTAS a 5$ que BTCs a 20000. Extrapolando ese precio al nivel de desarrollo de la tecnología comprar BTC es un error enorme. El consenso de Nakamoto de 2009 que da lugar al BTC está más que amortizado y exceptuando por las artimañas manipuladoras de precio que realizan los exchanges y los mineros a BTC no le queda más ganancia de valor, BTC se ha convertido en un nido de ratas que ya no aportan nada tecnológicamente, el único aporte destacable, además del consenso de Nakamoto que es lo verdaderamente importante, ha sido lightning y es totalmente centralizado y fuera de la cadena. 

IOTA sin embargo conceptualmente es única y está apenas sin explotar. Por aquí muchos decían que un DAG no podría funcionar sin coordinador y ahora mismo tienen una testnet haciéndolo correr sin coordinador. Y con el nuevo consenso basado en shimmer y el maná generado por los nodos en base a su comportamiento han conseguido resolver el trilema de la seguridad, escalabilidad y descentralización. Todo esto sin fees que hace que los mineros te bloqueen las transacciones a su antojo. 

Estando como está IOTA en sus inicios, con toda la tecnología que está aportando y su visión estratégica dentro del contexto internacional (crisis energética, crisis de deuda, cambio climático, big data), prefiero llevar IOTAs a 20 que BTC a 1000. Lo malo de comprar arriba es que puedes acumular menos, pero ese arriba puede ser un muy abajo en unos años.

Pd.
Estaría bien que te informaras un poco y no te cegasen las cifras de cotización. Igual que no tienes ni idea de lo que es el dinero Fiat no sabes que es una criptomoneda y así no se puede debatir.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 May 2019)

Ya vienen los shitcoiners de nuevo. Se les oye llegar.


----------



## Registrador (31 May 2019)

En este hilo se habla de Bitcoins, por favor hay hilo abierto para Iotas. Asi que por favor no enredemos. Gracias.


----------



## bmbnct (31 May 2019)

Recomiendo esta serie de podcasts en castellano sobre bitcoin: L21: Bitcoin Incensurable con Adrián Verde by Lunaticoin • A podcast on Anchor 

Están haciendo ahora una miniserie hablando sobre sus cualidades.


----------



## easyridergs (31 May 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> En este hilo se habla de Bitcoins, por favor hay hilo abierto para Iotas. Asi que por favor no enredemos. Gracias.



Yo no quería pero es que barborico me ha tentado con la chorrada que escrito. Mis disculpas.


----------



## bmbnct (31 May 2019)

Una web con "10 horas" de contenido para empezar a entender Bitcoin. Buen recurso para aquel que se acerca por primera vez a Bitcoin.

10 Hours of Bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (31 May 2019)

Wasabi y CoinMarket reciben un donativo para desarrollo de privacidad en Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## tastas (31 May 2019)

Este es sin duda el mejor curso que se puede hacer en España sobre Bitcoin. De lejos. Los 60 euros son muy pocos.

Bitcoin, criptomonedas y tecnología Blockchain

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (1 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Este es sin duda el mejor curso que se puede hacer en España sobre Bitcoin. De lejos. Los 60 euros son muy pocos.
> 
> Bitcoin, criptomonedas y tecnología Blockchain
> 
> Taptap



Si, he oído hablar de el, buena recomendación. Una pena que sea asistencial, si me quedara más cerca iría.


----------



## remonster (2 Jun 2019)

Qué tal vamos gente? Ya hemos recargado para la próxima burbuja? Cómo va el indicador de los trolls?


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Jun 2019)

Hola @remonster ! ¿Que tal las Seychelles?
Oye, a ver si actualizas el hilo del valor estimado de Bitcoin.


----------



## tastas (2 Jun 2019)

remonster dijo:


> Qué tal vamos gente? Ya hemos recargado para la próxima burbuja? Cómo va el indicador de los trolls?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk



Hace poco trajeron iota al hilo. 
Solo es cuestión de tener paciencia para ver hasta dónde subirá.

Taptap


----------



## deepbones (2 Jun 2019)

Robert Kiyosaki asegura que el dólar será reemplazado por las criptomonedas


----------



## Ojodelince (2 Jun 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> Robert Kiyosaki asegura que el dólar será reemplazado por las criptomonedas



Bueno, la verdad, me parece una afirmación muy bruta que las criptos se coman al FIAT.

El dinero FIAT tiene una utilidad clara, con sus limitaciones y sus desventajas (Por ejemplo, ahorrar en FIAT es perder dinero, todos lo tenemos claro por una cosa que se llama inflación). Y si comparamos el FIAT con las criptos... 

Que en el futuro el dinero FIAT tenga el formato critpo, por supuesto, pero claro que seguirá existiendo, no lo dudemos. Los Estados imprimirán billetes y seguirán emitiendo deuda pública para que todo vaya tirando: pagar a sus funcionarios, mantenimiento de infraestructuras, obra pública... y por supuesto, para colocar a los amigotes hace falta FIAT. 

Ningún Estado podría pagar a nadie con oro, Bitcoins ,o cualquier altcoin porque no podría comprarla indefinidamente. El "estado del bienestar" en el que vivimos requiere de la existencia a perpetuidad de la "deuda pública", - nunca debió de cambiarse el nombre de bonos del estado a deuda pública porque el concepto "deuda" induce a error- ... y la deuda pública requiere una fábrica de FIAT sí o sí.

Y dicho esto me reafirmo en mi fe inquebrantable en que el universo cripto es una revolución financiera de primer orden... una excelente alternativa para diversificar patrimonio, ahorrar... y por supuesto, allá donde puede haber precios variables, especular - (esto último no hay Dios que lo evite, como con todo en esta vida).


----------



## tastas (2 Jun 2019)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Bueno, la verdad, me parece una afirmación muy bruta que las criptos se coman al FIAT.
> 
> El dinero FIAT tiene una utilidad clara, con sus limitaciones y sus desventajas (Por ejemplo, ahorrar en FIAT es perder dinero, todos lo tenemos claro por una cosa que se llama inflación). Y si comparamos el FIAT con las criptos...
> 
> ...



Tendrás una fe enorme en las cripto pero no acabas de entender lo que son. Pensar que los estados no aceptarán Bitcoin y harán su propia cripto lo demuestra. Los estados ya tienen su moneda protegida por criptografía y amparada por leyes redactada en parlamentos, se llaman euro, dólar, etc, y son en su infinita mayoría presentadas en formato digital.
Bitcoin nació para separar estado y moneda. Que Kiyosaki, un tío que se hizo rico especulando con inmuebles y vendiendo libros sobre finanzas personales, y al que no veo inclinaciones anarcocapitalistas, opine que lo conseguirá, es todo un elogio.

Taptap


----------



## remonster (3 Jun 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Hola @remonster ! ¿Que tal las Seychelles?
> Oye, a ver si actualizas el hilo del valor estimado de Bitcoin.





El cálculito actual nos da lo siguiente:

13 x 38941254/45200 x 10498000/17735863 = 6.629 $

El modelo está seguramente desfasado y da una cotización inferior a la más objetiva por 2 razones esenciales:

(1) Ahora hay mucha más abundancia de wallets que hace años, y blockchian.info ya no representa la misma proporción importante de wallets usados (luego se queda corto como proxy del crecimiento del ecosistema)

(2) Habría que tener en cuenta los bitcoins perdidos que ascienden a varios millones.

A ojo de buen cubero la estimación objetiva debe de estar por encima de 11k$


----------



## deepbones (4 Jun 2019)

Grayscale Investments lanzará comercial Pro-Bitcoin (‘suelta el oro’) en las redes sociales y Televisión pública.

"De acuerdo con el comunicado de prensa, los anuncios de "Drop Gold" están programados para ser publicados en redes sociales y plataformas digitales, así como en programas de televisión pública, dirigidos a sectores demográficos clave en las principales ciudades de los Estados Unidos."

Fuente: Grayscale to Launch Pro-Bitcoin Ads ‘Drop Gold’ on Social Media, Linear TV


----------



## barborico (4 Jun 2019)

New Evidence Suggests Satoshi Nakamoto Is Paul Solotshi, The Creator of Encryption Software E4M and TrueCrypt


----------



## Geldschrank (4 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> New Evidence Suggests Satoshi Nakamoto Is Paul Solotshi, The Creator of Encryption Software E4M and TrueCrypt



Huele a FUD que mata. Cosa de CSW fijo.


----------



## martin chaide (4 Jun 2019)

en este interesante articulo de hace un año (actualizado) Bitcoin Uses a Lot of Energy, But Gold Mining Uses More se compara el gasto energetico de la mineria bitcoin y la mineria del oro

para calcular la electricidad que gasta la red bitcoin el autor promedia entre un maximo y un minimo

el maximo se basa en el hashrate y la potencia de los asic = 7000Mwh

el minimo en el dinero que sacan los mineros (la cotizacion media de bitcoin * numero de bitcoin generados en el periodo estudiado*0,3) = 1700 Mwh

(el 0,3 es por que el autor calcula un 30% de gasto electrico y un 70% en amortizar equipos, mantenimiento, beneficios etc)

como se ve, el gasto electrico de la mineria es casi 4 veces superior del dinero que se supone que van a sacar.no se como sera el resto del tiempo, por que el rendimiento de los ASic influye en el hash rate tanto como el precio.

pero si esta es la tonica general significa que *los mineros chinos minan bitcoins en perdidas.* ¿como se come eso?

extrapolando me sale que los mineros solo obtienen beneficio en la burbuja de finales de 2017 el resto del tiempo estan en perdidas, hasta he hecho una tablita. el rendimiento es para los asic de bitmain y lo he sacao de bitcoin wiki. no se si esta bien, mis conocimientos no dan para mas.


hashrateperformance*pricegasto 1gasto 2jul17​5​0,75​2500​531,25​933,333333​enero18​15​1​14300​3038,75​2100​jul18​37​1​6600​1402,5​5180​enero19​41​1​3800​807,5​5740​junio19​50​1​8000​1700​7000​


----------



## p_pin (4 Jun 2019)

Viendo el promedio que hace, de ese mínimo y máximo, salen beneficios, respecto a la recompensa total:

Según su estimación el gasto total promedio son 4.300 millones
Según sus cuentas los ingresos por bloque (6 bloques hora a 7.500$ x 12,5 btc bloque) por 24 horas x 365 dias = 4.927,5 millones (se le olvidan las comisiones.... que son otro pellizco)

Pero es mucho suponer, la minería está muy "profesionalizada" y el coste de los mineros (asic) y la electricidad pueden ser mucho menores, entre otras cosas muchos fabricantes minan antes de sacarlos a la venta, aprovechando la subida de potencia y mejora obtienen beneficios de la minería y de la venta... Lo cierto es que no creo que haya mucha gente dispuesta a perder dinero en un negocio... al menos durante mucho tiempo


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Jun 2019)

No entiendo los datos de esa tabla que pones pero hace no mucho el coste de minado estaba en unos 3k-4k dolares por bitcoin. Evidentemente depende de la eficiencia del minero, de cuanto le cueste la electricidad y otros factores pero la media era esa. Así que con un precio de bitcoin por encima de esos 3k-4k estarían obteniendo beneficios.


----------



## martin chaide (4 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Viendo el promedio que hace, de ese mínimo y máximo, salen beneficios, respecto a la recompensa total:
> 
> Según su estimación el gasto total promedio son 4.300 millones
> Según sus cuentas los ingresos por bloque (6 bloques hora a 7.500$ x 12,5 btc bloque) por 24 horas x 365 dias = 4.927,5 millones (se le olvidan las comisiones.... que son otro pellizco)





ninfireblade dijo:


> No entiendo los datos de esa tabla que pones pero hace no mucho el coste de minado estaba en unos 3k-4k dolares por bitcoin. Evidentemente depende de la eficiencia del minero, de cuanto le cueste la electricidad y otros factores pero la media era esa. Así que con un precio de bitcoin por encima de esos 3k-4k estarían obteniendo beneficios.



el tio del enlace hace una media entre 7000 mwh y 1700 mwh y le sale unos 4000 mwh. pero la cuestion no es esa, la cuestion es que el maximo gasto electrico lo obtiene a partir del hashrate de la red y el minimo a partir de la cotizacion de bitcoin y entiendo que deberian ser ambas cifras parecidas , no una 4 veces mayor que la otra. o algo se me escapa o el articulo esta mal o los mineros tienen perdidas.

los datos de la tabla: los de junio son los del enlace que puse, ahi el tio explica detalladamante como llego a esas cifras. sus calculos se basan en un hashrate de 50 exahashes y 1 btc = $7500. los otros datos los extrapole a partir de esos, segun el hashrate y la cotizacion en cada momento. el rendimiento lo considere igual =1 menos para julio 2017 que lo considere= 0,75. ya que segun _bitcoin wiki_ bitmain no saca un nuevo asic desde 2017, no se si eso es correcto.


----------



## barborico (4 Jun 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Huele a FUD que mata. Cosa de CSW fijo.



Mola, es como una novela. Ahora resulta que CW en teoría tiene las claves privadas del supuesto satoshi, cifradas con el algoritmo creado por el supuesto satoshi.


----------



## Geldschrank (4 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Mola, es como una novela. Ahora resulta que CW en teoría tiene las claves privadas del supuesto satoshi, cifradas con el algoritmo creado por el supuesto satoshi.



Si fuese cierto podría hacer una transacción de un wallet a otro y firmarla como él mismo. Es un mierdas.


----------



## tastas (4 Jun 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Si fuese cierto podría hacer una transacción de un wallet a otro y firmarla como él mismo. Es un mierdas.



No según el artículo.
Faketoshi tendría las claves privadas "robadas" del disco duro de Satoshi, pero encriptadas mediante TrueCrypt y por tanto no podría firmar nada.

Taptap


----------



## kikepm (4 Jun 2019)

remonster dijo:


> (2) Habría que tener en cuenta los bitcoins perdidos que ascienden a varios millones...



¿Hay alguna forma de corroborar esto? Me parece una pasada que en solo 10 años se haya esfumado una parte significativa de todos los BTCs.


----------



## kpik (4 Jun 2019)

También llevas BTC?


----------



## kpik (5 Jun 2019)

Joder compi no te lo tomes a mal que iba a buenas (en serio), simplemente te leo en el hilo de altcoins y la verdad eres uno de los foreros a los que más atención presto, y justo ayer escribí que dudaba en diversificar parte de mis IOTAS por algo de BTC, y al leerte en este hilo pues todavía me has hecho dudar más (a ver si me explico, si tu que eres uno de los mayores defensores de IOTA también llevas BTC, pues reafirma mi postura de sacrificar unas cuantas a cambio de un poco del bicho). 

Saludos y disculpa si te ha molestado.


----------



## Geldschrank (5 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> No según el artículo.
> Faketoshi tendría las claves privadas "robadas" del disco duro de Satoshi, pero encriptadas mediante TrueCrypt y por tanto no podría firmar nada.
> 
> Taptap



Ya, pero al fin y al cabo es como no tener nada. No hay ninguna prueba de tal cosa más que la palabra del "investigador". Ya digo, me parece simplemente una forma más de emporcar la imagen de bitcoin.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Jun 2019)

Eso que en un principio parece un problema, no lo es en absoluto. Fíjate por ejemplo en el € o el $, hay una minoría de multimillonarios que tienen en su haber casi toda la riqueza, y luego están los ciudadanos normales, curritos rasos, que tienen las migajas, en el principal se ha hablado varias veces de la pasta que tiene la gente en el banco y la mayoría no tienen ni 3.000 míseros euros. ¿Acaso esta distribución desigual impide que sigamos usando el € o el $? No, en absoluto. Pues con el BTC pasará igual, los primeros en minar o comprar ostentarán la mayor parte de la riqueza porque fueron los primeros en llegar y apostar por ello, el resto simplemente recibirán las migajas o los satoshis.

Y bueno es cierto que ahora mismo las grandes ballenas hacen fluctuar mucho el precio, pero es normal en los inicios de capitalización de un activo, cuando el BTC no sea algo tan ilíquido ocurrirá mucho menos.


----------



## tastas (5 Jun 2019)

Que tú no compraras o no minaras cuando creías que Bitcoin no tiene futuro no hace a Bitcoin ni peor ni mejor moneda.

A nadie le han regalado los bitcoins, y nadie sabía a ciencia cierta cuanto iban a valer en el futuro.

Las ballenas no me van a hacer vender ni me van a hacer instalar una versión de btc con la que no esté de acuerdo.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (5 Jun 2019)

Lleváis años secuestrados por los mineros chinos y su gobierno, estando BTC totalmente centralizado, pagando más por las comisiones que lo que vale la transacción. ¿Alguna solución o lo dais así por bueno?

Algún fork más con guerra de mineros incluida ?

Al que le interese seguir el proceso de centralización de BTC lo puede seguir aquí Distribución de tasas de hash. Los chinos a tope.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Jun 2019)

- Uttrexo. Permitirá empezar a utilizar un nodo completo de manera casi inmediata. Ahora el IBD (initial Blockchain Download) tarda varias horas.

Lightning Co-Creator Releases Code for Bitcoin Scaling Concept - CoinDesk

- Artículo que explica las statechains, una manera de transferir el control de un UTXO sin pasar por la cadena:

Statechains: Non-custodial Off-chain Bitcoin Transfer

RubenSomsen/rubensomsen.github.io


----------



## martin chaide (6 Jun 2019)

yo sigo con mi rollo energetico, espero esta vez ser mas clarito:

1) dinero producido por la mineria bitcoin en una hora

$7 500/btc*12.5 bct/block*6 block/h = $ 562 000 /h

2) energia consumida en una hora al precio del kw en china (segun leo por ahi)

$ 562 000/h*12kwh/$ = 7 000 000 kwh

3) hashrate = 50 EH/s = 50 000 000 TH/s

4) numero de antminer s9 necesarios (14 TH/s) = 50 M/ 14 = 3 750 000

5) potencia empleada = 1.320 kw *3 750 000 = 4 950 000 kw

6) energia gastada en una hora = 5 000 000 kwh

como se ve el gasto energetico generado por la mineria es inferior al que se puede comprar con el dinero generado.

sin embargo, no hemos tenido en cuenta el precio de los equipos que a los dos o tres años quedan obsoletos
un antminer s9 cuesta 2100 $, es el precio mas barato que he encontrado.

pongamos mil dias de vida util (rentable)

7) energia gastada en 1000 dias

1.320 kw * 24 * 365 horas = 11 563 kwh

8 ) dinero gastado

11 563 kwh * 0.084 $/kwh = $ 972

eso quiere decir que por cada 1000 dolares que gastan los mineros en energia se gastan +2000 en hardware , teniendo en cuenta otros gastos (imprevistos, personal, instalaciones) el gasto electrico de los mineros nunca va a llegar al 25%. aunque consiguieran el hardware a mitad de precio aun seria menos de un 40%

punto 2) * 0,4 = 2 800 000 kwh muy inferior a 6) 5 000 000 kwh

por lo tanto, o los mineros reciben la energia casi regalada o no les importa perder dinero.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Jun 2019)

Increíble que aún andemos así.. 

Coinbase CEO Confirms Batched Transactions Coming ‘in a Few Months’


----------



## tastas (6 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> yo sigo con mi rollo energetico, espero esta vez ser mas clarito:
> 
> 1) dinero producido por la mineria bitcoin en una hora
> 
> ...



Pues estos números nos indicarían que China subvenciona la minería, pues los estados son expertos manteniendo negocios a pérdidas.
O eso o los mineros son hiperbullish, y aún así les saldría más barato comprar.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Jun 2019)

Recuerdo que hace mucho tiempo Andreas Antonopoulos trató de explicar por qué la minería estaba tan centralizada en China, y dijo más o menos que allí hay muchas centrales energéticas en zonas rurales y que no les sale a cuenta parar todas las maquinarias y luego volverlas a arrancar según sea la demanda, así que las dejan enchufadas 24/7 al mismo tiempo que otros minan BTC cerca de la central, formando así una simbiosis entre centrales eléctricas y mineros. Deduzco que la energía les sale baratísima.

PD: encontré el vídeo:


----------



## easyridergs (6 Jun 2019)

Increíble que después de 10 años de creación de BTC y estando cada día más y más centralizado aún pueda haber alguien que lo defienda. Y lo peor es que no hay ningún plan para solucionarlo. Bueno ya no engañáis a nadie.

Mientras, otros proyectos como IOTA avanzando en dirección a la descentralización real y total, The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology. Nada de mafias mineras, de malbaratar recursos, nada de control por los más pudientes, solo libertad total. Los buenos actores podrán utilizar la red con los mínimos recursos, los malos actores simplemente no podrán y todo gracias a un enfoque modular de seguridad totalmente descentralizado.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Jun 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Recuerdo que hace mucho tiempo Andreas Antonopoulos trató de explicar por qué la minería estaba tan centralizada en China, y dijo más o menos que allí hay muchas centrales energéticas en zonas rurales y que no les sale a cuenta parar todas las maquinarias y luego volverlas a arrancar según sea la demanda, así que las dejan enchufadas 24/7 al mismo tiempo que otros minan BTC cerca de la central, formando así una simbiosis entre centrales eléctricas y mineros. Deduzco que la energía les sale baratísima.



Ya no es solo la electricidad barata, el hardware de minado es de producción exclusivamente china. Por algún motivo se ha dejado que China sea dueña y señora de BTC y lo raro es que nadie lo intenta solucionar, habría que reflexionar que intereses ocultos hay detrás.


----------



## p_pin (6 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> yo sigo con mi rollo energetico, espero esta vez ser mas clarito:
> 
> 1) dinero producido por la mineria bitcoin en una hora
> 
> ...




Ya lo dije más atrás, estás obviando muchas cosas, que son reales, y seguramente otras que ni conocemos:

No incluyes la comisiones, que también se las llevan los mineros, y suelen oscilar entre 0,01 a 1 BTC por bloque
No incluyes que los propios fabricantes minan, y luego venden, es decir obtienen ingresos por minería de equipos más potentes de media que los existentes en el mercado. Y ese beneficio es a precio de coste, no de venta
No incluyes que también se alquilan equipamientos, por lo tanto se puede minar sin comprar ni tener gasto eléctrico (aunque hay que hacer bien los cálculos para que no te timen)
No incluyes que un equipo anticuado sirve para minar otras shitcoins en un momento dado
Y por supuesto, se puede minar a ligeras pérdidas esperando que esos BTC se aprecian en un futuro
...


----------



## tastas (6 Jun 2019)

Lo spameo también aquí porque es muy interesante.
Félix Moreno hablando sobre Bisq.

L22: Bisq con Félix Moreno - Parte 1



Taptap


----------



## Edu.R (6 Jun 2019)

Pablo Echenique tiene BTC y LTC, el fin está cerca.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pablo Echenique tiene BTC y LTC, el fin está cerca.



Lo peor no es que los tenga, es que el muy imbécil lo declara, ergo no tiene ni puta idea de lo que son


----------



## martin chaide (6 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Ya lo dije más atrás, estás obviando muchas cosas, que son reales, y seguramente otras que ni conocemos:
> 
> No incluyes la comisiones, que también se las llevan los mineros, y suelen oscilar entre 0,01 a 1 BTC por bloque
> No incluyes que los propios fabricantes minan, y luego venden, es decir obtienen ingresos por minería de equipos más potentes de media que los existentes en el mercado. Y ese beneficio es a precio de coste, no de venta
> ...



ya, pero tampoco incluyo que los rendimientos de las maquinas son a condiciones optimas y si incluyo q los propios fabricantes minan. y las comisiones son un porcentaje despreciable, si no nadie usaria bitcoin. y no es cuestion de potencia sino de eficiencia etc


----------



## martin chaide (6 Jun 2019)

"bitcoin colapsara" eso q significa exactamente?

el hash rate se ajusta segun la competencia, a menos ganancia menos competencia asi de simple.

segun tu "razonamiento" en el halving anterior de 25 btc/bloque un bitcoin tenia q haber valido 2.500 para que bitcoin no colapsara...


----------



## p_pin (6 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> ya, pero tampoco incluyo que los rendimientos de las maquinas son a condiciones optimas y si incluyo q los propios fabricantes minan. y las comisiones son un porcentaje despreciable, si no nadie usaria bitcoin. y no es cuestion de potencia sino de eficiencia etc



Buff, vamos a ver, no hay condiciones óptimas... si se mina a una tasa = una dificuldad, si se mina a menor tasa, se ajusta la dificultad, tal como le has dicho a otro forero... la media a largo plazo, son 6 bloques hora
-------------

Comisiones despreciable? tantos números...
A una media de 0.33 BTC por bloque tenemos unas comisiones anuales de 141.391.656 euros (a una cotización actual).... o lo que es lo mismo, un beneficio superior a 9 empresas del Ibex35

Ranking por beneficio neto real de las empresas del IBEX 35 en 2018 (corregido)


----------



## martin chaide (6 Jun 2019)

perdon por el tono es q te confundi com un trol habitual


----------



## sirpask (6 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> yo sigo con mi rollo energetico, espero esta vez ser mas clarito:
> 
> 1) dinero producido por la mineria bitcoin en una hora
> 
> ...



Va os a ver, China es comunista, no hay empresas que no dependan del gobierno. El gobierno es el dueño de la energia.

Por lo tanto, los chinos usan su excedente para minar, por lo tanto la energia les sale a coste 0.

¿Que problema tiene esto? Que cuando es muy rentable la mineria... Mas o menos cuando pasa de 10.000$. Hay centrales que no solo usan el excedente, si no que usan la energia de los pueblos, y estos se quedan a 2 velas (literal), hace un par de años el gobierno chino ya sacó una circular sobre esta mala practis.

Por eso tus cuentas no valen para nada en china. Imaginate que aquí todo el excedente de la Eolica, Solar e Hidrologica se usara para minar, no entiendo como REE no ha hecho como minimo un estudio sobre eso...
Aunque me imsgino por que, aqui seriamos tan quilipollas de regalar el excedente a Francia para que minaran por la patilla ellos.

Veremos como evoluciona el tema energetico entre Blockchains y coches electricos... El que instale plantas nucleares, va a tener una ventaja estrategica muy importante.

Sobre un post que he leido por aqui de que el Bitcoin va a suplantar al Fiat... Si, solo si, vas un dia al cajero y te dice... Lo siento, ya no expendemos billetes, use tu plastiquito cuadrado de Mastercard.

Estonces, si que empezará la fiesta de verdad.


----------



## martin chaide (6 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Buff, vamos a ver, no hay condiciones óptimas... si se mina a una tasa = una dificuldad, si se mina a menor tasa, se ajusta la dificultad, tal como le has dicho a otro forero... la media a largo plazo, son 6 bloques hora
> -------------



eso no tiene que ver, creo q la dificultad son 50 EH/s actualmente. si el rendimiento de las maquinas no es optimo hacen falta mas de 5 000 000 de kwh

Comisiones despreciable? tantos números...
A una media de 0.33 BTC por bloque tenemos unas comisiones anuales de 141.391.656 euros (a una cotización actual).... o lo que es lo mismo, un beneficio superior a 9 empresas del Ibex35

Ranking por beneficio neto real de las empresas del IBEX 35 en 2018 (corregido)
[/QUOTE]

100x0.33/12.5 = 2. 64% eso no cambia mucho los calculos


----------



## martin chaide (6 Jun 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Va os a ver, China es comunista, no hay empresas que no dependan del gobierno. El gobierno es el dueño de la energia.
> 
> Por lo tanto, los chinos usan su excedente para minar, por lo tanto la energia les sale a coste 0.
> 
> ...



entonces es lo q yo sospechaba, estan minando para cubrir el coste de las maquinas y poco mas. tb decian por aqui q puede ser es un modo de acaparar cientos de miles de bitcoins sin hacer q suba el precio. puede ser?


----------



## p_pin (6 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> eso no tiene que ver, creo q la dificultad son 50 EH/s actualmente. si el rendimiento de las maquinas no es optimo hacen falta mas de 5 000 000 de kwh
> 
> 100x0.33/12.5 = 2. 64% eso no cambia mucho los calculos



Confundes la dificultad con la tasa de hash

2,64%... menuda cuenta acabas de hacer... mira el neto anual que apunté y comparalo con los beneficios de empresas, es muchísimo dinero, otra cosa es que quieras minimizarlo con un % con poco rigor, pues la relación entre las comisiones respecto a los btc por bloque no es relevante


----------



## uhnitas (7 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> yo sigo con mi rollo energetico, espero esta vez ser mas clarito:
> 
> 1) dinero producido por la mineria bitcoin en una hora
> 
> ...



Cost of Bitcoin Mining | CoinShares


----------



## ertitoagus (7 Jun 2019)

no faltarían los impuestos en esas cifras? es donde está el gran robo/timo eléctrico...


----------



## martin chaide (7 Jun 2019)

pero es que no podran hacer lo que quieran, tandran que suministrar energia electrica a la poblacion, digo yo...


----------



## ajortizs (8 Jun 2019)

¿Y porque no invertie en FOREX? Invertir en Forex Online - Salon Forex - Salon de Robots Forex automatizados EA Forex


----------



## bmbnct (9 Jun 2019)

Desmintiendo mitos sobre Bitcoin – Nivel avanzado (Parte I) | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas

Desmintiendo mitos sobre Bitcoin – Nivel avanzado (Parte II) | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## Speculo (10 Jun 2019)

Tú supones que hay personas, fuera de los mundos de Yupi, que realmente ven bitcoin como una alternativa. Por eso no entiendes (haciendo además una comparativa ridícula) cómo es posible que alguien venda la electricidad a otro alguien en lugar de ponerse a minar ¡Qué aberración, por dios! Que alguien vaya a decírselo ya a esas pobres personas ¿Cómo es posible que sean tan ignorantes?


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jun 2019)

Los futuros de bitcoin dejan de ofrecerse en la CBOE.

Bitcoin Futures Will No Longer Be Traded On CBOE | Coinspeaker


----------



## Corcho (10 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Los futuros de bitcoin dejan de ofrecerse en la CBOE.
> 
> Bitcoin Futures Will No Longer Be Traded On CBOE | Coinspeaker



Esto es bueno o malo?


----------



## Thundercat (10 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Los futuros de bitcoin dejan de ofrecerse en la CBOE.
> 
> Bitcoin Futures Will No Longer Be Traded On CBOE | Coinspeaker



Por la salida de los bakkt será no? que están respaldados por btc reales


----------



## bmbnct (11 Jun 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Esto es bueno o malo?



En mi opinión es positivo. Bitcoin no necesita de futuros, ni ETF ni otros mecanismos que no son más que herramientas de los de siempre para manipular el precio.

De todas formas, según el artículo, quitan los de la CBOE pero los de la CME han aumentado de volumen.


----------



## Corcho (11 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> En mi opinión es positivo. Bitcoin no necesita de futuros, ni ETF ni otros mecanismos que no son más que herramientas de los de siempre para manipular el precio.
> 
> De todas formas, según el artículo, quitan los de la CBOE pero los de la CME han aumentado de volumen.



Hombre los etc inyectarian mucho dinero de gente nueva


----------



## martin chaide (11 Jun 2019)

en verdad eso es señal de que en china minan por debajo del precio de coste o aprovechando la energia q no utilizan


----------



## bmbnct (11 Jun 2019)

Bitcoin, el 'berserker' hecho software

Destaco:

"¿Por qué Bitcoin es antifrágil? Bitcoin es posiblemente la mayor piñata de la historia de la humanidad. Más de 100.000 millones de dólares totalmente expuestos al entorno más hostil posible. Bitcoin es la cucaracha que se hace resistente a todo tipo de infección o veneno, es el berserker hecho software. Está totalmente abierta y continuamente expuesta al escrutinio y a todo tipo de ataques, por lo tanto, cada día que pasa sin fracasar se hace más fuerte. Cada error detectado que no sea fatal es corregido de forma inmediata por aquellos que tienen un interés económico (skin in the game) en Bitcoin. Incluso un error fatal, posiblemente retrasaría su adopción, pero no impediría que resurgiera aún más fuerte si el mercado la sigue demandando. Bitcoin es un concepto que podrá estar mejor o peor materializado en un programa informático, pero como concepto no es distinto a la contabilidad por partida doble o al teorema de Pitágoras, que una vez está ampliamente distribuido no se puede “desaprender”."


----------



## martin chaide (11 Jun 2019)

copiado de lo anterior : 

"En 1984 el gran Friedrich Hayek anticipó lo siguiente acerca del dinero:




> No creo que volvamos a tener un buen dinero hasta que se lo quitemos al gobierno de las manos, es decir, no podemos quitárselo violentamente, todo lo que podemos hacer es introducirlo astutamente de tal forma que no lo puedan parar."


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> En mi opinión es positivo. Bitcoin no necesita de futuros, ni ETF ni otros mecanismos que no son más que herramientas de los de siempre para manipular el precio.
> 
> De todas formas, según el artículo, quitan los de la CBOE pero los de la CME han aumentado de volumen.



Los futuros además me parece que son sintéticos, así que mejor que no haya. Los ETF no son necesarios, pero la ventaja que tienen, es que los habrá que necesitarán tener los BTC "físicamente".


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jun 2019)

Como lleváis el descubrir que BTC es un ponzi POS?


----------



## hijodepantera (12 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Como lleváis el descubrir que BTC es un ponzi POS?



No es, de hecho muchos deseamos que se consolide y sea un valor real de una vez en lugar de ir especulando con él.


----------



## tastas (12 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Como lleváis el descubrir que BTC es un ponzi POS?



A qué viene este rebuzno?

Taptap


----------



## ilustrado (12 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Como lleváis el descubrir que BTC es un ponzi POS?



Yo he descubierto que es un sistema de venta Multinivel de tipo pirámide invertida


----------



## martin chaide (12 Jun 2019)

es curioso, en la massmedia y en los foros el 99% de las criticas siempre son a bitcoin, casi nunca a otras cryptos por mierdosas q sean.


----------



## Ojodelince (12 Jun 2019)

Parece que el BCE prepara el terreno para la llegada de los tipos de interés negativos... cobrar un tanto por ciento por tener el dinerito depositado en el banco. Una forma de incentivar el consumo y la inversión... o eso dicen.

Pero claro, el que tenga su dinero en el banco lo sacará y lo meterá bajo el colchón, o se comprará una casita en la playa, o cambiará el coche deportivo por uno eléctrico... ooooo ¡invertirá en bitcoin! 

Desde luego si se confirma la llegada de tipos negativos las criptos se van a convertir en artículo de primera necesidad. Quién lo diría.

Pagar por prestar: el BCE ultima el andamiaje para los tipos negativos


----------



## tolomeo (12 Jun 2019)

Jose24 dijo:


> Er biycoin es mi mejon amigo y m paso toflo el dia n el foro defebdiendolo y todasss las otrams criptossm son malas malosas k le kieren hace daño a mi bitcoincito bueno bueno de guanzhou. El hetereum es homosexual y el riplle me come el cipote y el iota es para idiotas juajuajuajuajauajuajaua



He aquí el tio más listo del foro


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> A qué viene este rebuzno?
> 
> Taptap



Porque BTC es POS, y la mayoría del stake está en China en manos de una persona. A caso puedes demostrar que no es cierto?

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (12 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Porque BTC es POS, y la mayoría del stake está en China en manos de una persona. A caso puedes demostrar que no es cierto?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



De una persona dice hay que ser burro. Creo que vamos abocados a transpasar los 10.000 con el nivel de los últimos posts.

Aunque fuera cierto lo que dices, podrían demostrarte matemáticamente que la única manera que ha tenido esa persona es trabajando para la red, así que no tendría nada que objetar.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> De una persona dice hay que ser burro. Creo que vamos abocados a transpasar los 10.000 con el nivel de los últimos posts.
> 
> Aunque fuera cierto lo que dices, podrían demostrarte matemáticamente que la única manera que ha tenido esa persona es trabajando para la red, así que no tendría nada que objetar.
> 
> Taptap



Esa persona se llama Xi Jinping y prácticamente no le ha costado nada hacerse con casi todo el POS de BTC. Cuando el quiera hace que BTC se quede en una mera anécdota. Pero tu tranquilo, confiale tu dinero.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tolomeo (12 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Esa persona se llama Xi Jinping y prácticamente no le ha costado nada hacerse con casi todo el POS de BTC. Cuando el quiera hace que BTC se quede en una mera anécdota. Pero tu tranquilo, confiale tu dinero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



No se si trolleas a propósito o eres así de tonto tio


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jun 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> No se si trolleas a propósito o eres así de tonto tio



Joder, si esto tan básico no lo pillas eres muy cortito macho. Es muy fácil darse cuenta que BTC es POS.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ojodelince (13 Jun 2019)

*Coinbase habilita para España su tarjeta de débito respaldada en criptomonedas*

Otra noticia que viene bien.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2019)

Las transacciones mezcladas (mixed tx) por Coinjoin supusieron un 4,09% de todas las transacciones en Abril. Un aumento del 300% en solo 9 meses.

Lo siguiente en llegar son las firmas Schnorr, que agregan múltiples firmas en una sola mejorando asi la escalabilidad de bitcoin; esto también añadiría mejor privacidad y servicios de mezclas (mixing services), como coinjoin, más baratos.

Is Bitcoin's Increasing Anonymity a Threat to Privacy Coins?

Si alguno tiene bitcoins comprados en exchanges con kyc o simplemente quiere agregar privacidad a los que tiene, recomendaria usar coinjoin ahora que las comisiones están baratas; la cartera Wasabi permite usar Coinjoin de forma muy sencilla.


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2019)

Se acercan las últimas rebajas en criptolandia y me paso a informar a las gacelas que no se han enterado o han sido engañadas por los bitcoñitos

Todos los nuevos comienzan comprando bitcoin porque es lo único que les suena y porque los maximalistas lo defienden a muerte. Pero tú tienes que demostrar ser más inteligente y hacer las cuentas...

1 BTC = 7.000€ ATH = 20.000€
1 ETH = 214€ ATH = 1200€
1 EOS = 5,54€ ATH = 20€
1 IOTA = 0.37€ ATH = 5€
1 QTUM = 2,77€ ATH = 100€
1 DENT = 0,001642€ ATH = 0.10€

Con 7000€ obtendrías lo siguiente:
ETH = 32,71
EOS = 1263,53
IOTA = 18.918,91
QTUM = 2.527
DENT = 4.263.093

Con solo llegar a su máximo marcado [ATH] (ten por seguro que acabará subiendo mucho más como ya habrás leído que BTC supuestamente llegará a los 100k, 300k,... todas las demás cryptos también subirán).

Revalorización:

Con 1 BTC comprado a 7000€ obtendrías de beneficio 13.000€ una vez llegue a los 20k€
ETH = 39.252€
EOS = 25.270€
IOTA = 94.594,05€
QTUM = 252.700€
DENT = 426.309,3‬€

Bitcoin tiene detrás a su creador Satoshi Nakamoto



Spoiler












Mientras que ETH tiene a corporaciones, bancos,... la judiada clásica de toda la vida...
EEA MEMBERS - Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

IOTA por tecnología está por encima de blockchain y tiene a importantes empresas detrás...
IOTΛ Archive: the ecosystem tracker

Encuentra tu felicidad financiera allí donde más te llene tú bolsillo y no te dejes engañar por los timadores bitcoñitos, si estuviesen forrados no se pasarían la vida en un foro incitando a comprar bitcoin






TIC-TAC-TIC-TAC-TIC-TAC


----------



## pldordyuk (13 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Se acercan las últimas rebajas en criptolandia y me paso a informar a las gacelas que no se han enterado o han sido engañadas por los bitcoñitos
> 
> Todos los nuevos comienzan comprando bitcoin porque es lo único que les suena y porque los maximalistas lo defienden a muerte. Pero tú tienes que demostrar ser más inteligente y hacer las cuentas...
> 
> ...



y dash donde está en esa lista?


----------



## Arctic (13 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Se acercan las últimas rebajas en criptolandia y me paso a informar a las gacelas que no se han enterado o han sido engañadas por los bitcoñitos
> 
> Todos los nuevos comienzan comprando bitcoin porque es lo único que les suena y porque los maximalistas lo defienden a muerte. Pero tú tienes que demostrar ser más inteligente y hacer las cuentas...
> 
> ...




De verdad que eres tonto de remate. Además de un tieso, como ya vimos cuando ganaste la friolera de 4000 eurazos y estabas eufórico, ahora vienes con esta mierda de argumento. Tu razonamiento no pasa el corte ni en el parvulario y pretender que el valor de algo lo determina lo caro que estuvo en el pasado no se le ocurre ni al majadero de tixel. Mi consuelo es que vas a ser un desgraciado toda tu miserable vida y que la gente que nos lee ya no pica con tus lamentables teorías.


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2019)

pldordyuk dijo:


> y dash donde está en esa lista?



Te animo a que la completes tu mismo 



Arctic dijo:


> De verdad que eres tonto de remate. Además de un tieso, como ya vimos cuando ganaste la friolera de 4000 eurazos y estabas eufórico, ahora vienes con esta mierda de argumento. Tu razonamiento no pasa el corte ni en el parvulario y pretender que el valor de algo lo determina lo caro que estuvo en el pasado no se le ocurre ni al majadero de tixel. Mi consuelo es que vas a ser un desgraciado toda tu miserable vida y que la gente que nos lee ya no pica con tus lamentables teorías.



Brillantes son tus argumentos para defender tu mierda btc... Así reaccionan cuando se le dan en toda la boca con simples matemáticas básicas. Algunas gacelas pueden ser fácilmente manipuladas, pero basta ese ejercicio básico de mates para saber que crypto le va a llenar su bolsillo.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Se acercan las últimas rebajas en criptolandia y me paso a informar a las gacelas que no se han enterado o han sido engañadas por los bitcoñitos
> 
> Todos los nuevos comienzan comprando bitcoin porque es lo único que les suena y porque los maximalistas lo defienden a muerte. Pero tú tienes que demostrar ser más inteligente y hacer las cuentas...
> 
> ...



Hombre Divad, cuanto tiempo...mola la idea de dividir máximos entre precio actual...mola la leche.

Yo lo hacía hace años con las acciones del nasdaq y OTC, pillaba una acción que venía de ostiarse de 10$ y cotizaba a 0,05$...hacía mis números y me salía un 200X si regresaba a máximos...metía 1000$, y al poco tiempo con suerte tenía 500$.

La regla que pones como evidentemente sabrás, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, y es inviable se mire como se mire, y supongo que lo pondrás un poco de coña y cachondeo para animar al personal.

Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, es de 1º de inversiones para "paketazos"

Un saludo y te deseo suerte...déjate leer de vez en cuando, siempre animabas el cotarro con tus simposios.


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2019)

Buenas @paketazo No es comparable todo producto financiero creado en el timofiat con el nuevo paradigma que está por salir al escenario. Digamos que todavía está en la incubadora siendo alimentada por la judiada de siempre (que no quepa duda que seguirán siendo los ricos de toda la vida, ni en nuestros mejores sueños veríamos a un judío despistado que no estuviera dentro  ).

La capitalización global en criptolandia es una risa, no representa ni el 1% de todo el timofiat que está pendiente de cambiarse de barco. Ojo! Tengo mis dudas y puede que no entre todo el dinero falso, sino que hagan un corte, una congelación y digan solo entrará X cantidad y por revalorización d las cryptos sería absurdo querer cambiar euros que ya no valen nada. 

ETH va a sacar 2.0, otras cryptos también sacan actualizaciones para sincronizar la subida vertical que vamos a ver. 

Por lo tanto, rentabilidades pasadas auguran mayores rentabilidades futuras. El cuento de la purga no se lo cree nadie, cierto es que hay algunas estafas pero esas estafas se operan en ligas que pocos profesionales se dedican a operar ya que están a la caza de pelotazos. No es lo mismo entrarle a una crypto cerca de 0 y que gracias al chino de binancio la mete en su gueto llevándote un buen pastizal... a entrar en la crypto cuando el chino la lista y te la vende a precio de oro  

Buena parábola @Negrofuturo la tecnología está en constante evolución y para que naciera IOTA como muchas otras cryptos que han regalado y van a regalar mucha pasta hacía falta que naciera el fantasma vende motos justo un año después de la caída de LB. Los listos sabían que no podían hacer un reset si antes no contaban con una vía de escape y así es como se sacaron de la manga BTC. Pero claro, tenían que etiquetarlo de un "juego" de frikis, mercado negro, hackers y terroristas... las gacelas solo creían que existía BTC y cegadas como quien se queda admirando un caballo de troya... por detrás acabaron creando ETH, IOTA y cientos de cryptos ligadas a la judiada que acabarán devorando al padre Saturno.

Cualquiera que siga noticias de cryptos verá como se está expandiendo su uso en otros países, comparadlo con españistán y veréis como aquí tratan de retrasados o timo a quien se le ocurra entrar en las cryptos. No interesa que la sociedad hispanistaní se enriquezca porque ello conllevaría a que viajar a españistán sea más caro y para eso ya está Mónaco o Suiza. 

Qué medidas usan los listos para reducir los ricos? Se les manipula por los massmierda haciendo pestes o dando una de arena y otra de cal. También están los manipuladores maximalistas bitcoñitos que si bien crees que las cryptos son el futuro te ayudan a entrar y te enseñan a hacer hold para que tus beneficios sean menores A la que sales de btc los ves sacando bilis y como aprendas a especular (comprar barato y vender caro) ya se ponen a llorar porque no amas la tecnología sino que eres un interesado en llenar tus bolsillos


----------



## DEREC (13 Jun 2019)

y Bitconnect, no os olvideis de Bitconneeeect, cuando llegue a ATH mas 100000000000 % trillones de rentabilidad. Ahi lo dejo


----------



## MIP (13 Jun 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> He aquí el tio más listo del foro



10 a 1 a que ademas de listo es putero.


----------



## Costa2439 (13 Jun 2019)

Pues bien, el indicador de trolls parece estar apuntando hacia arriba al maximo, debe de ser hora de entrar con todo a Btc

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ninoshka (13 Jun 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> De verdad que eres tonto de remate. Además de un tieso, como ya vimos cuando ganaste la friolera de 4000 eurazos y estabas eufórico, ahora vienes con esta mierda de argumento. Tu razonamiento no pasa el corte ni en el parvulario y pretender que el valor de algo lo determina lo caro que estuvo en el pasado no se le ocurre ni al majadero de tixel. Mi consuelo es que vas a ser un desgraciado toda tu miserable vida y que la gente que nos lee ya no pica con tus lamentables teorías.



Vaya, vaya!... si que llevas veneno en el alma para hablar asi, relaja un poco tu agresividad hombre!.. qué pasa contigo? Mamá no te dio teta de pequeño?

Cierto es que por la dominancia demostrada del BTC en el mercado, hasta ahora podría "avalar" tus ideas. Sin embargo, eso no quiere decir que permanezcan constantes.
La gran masa de personas cuando les hablas de criptomonedas sólo te dice " oh si Bitcoin" su espectro mental no va más allá porque en su mayoría sólo se alimentan de lo que dicen los medios "de comunicación", cierto es también que existe un gran miedo ante lo nuevo que no se van atrever a ir más allá. Es como cuando preguntas sobre Opera a cualquiera y sólo suele venir a su mente por lo general Pavarotti o hasta cosas como "el sistema operativo" jeje..

Existen si muchos elementos que sólo quieren que veas Bitcoin y no te "ayudan" a ver más allá porque precisamente viven de eso, o sea porque minan o sea porque tienen una red de mercadeo o cuántas razones más habrá en su conveniente y limitado razonamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2019)

@DEREC bcc dejó de existir iluminado 
@Costa2439 compra ahora que se ha marcado un pico y el sábado te comes el mojón 
@Ninoshka cuando me puse a informarme solo leía compra btc y hold, todos repitiendo el mismo mantra. Dije no puede ser que tantas moscas coman la misma mierda sin rechistar y evidentemente en el ambiente se notaba el tufillo... Me informé sobre ETH y cuando vi que detrás estaban los bancos y otros tantos judíos... dije coño! Aquí al menos hay caras visibles cosa que el vende motos no hace... le metí a ETH estando $8 (01/17), en Junio ya tenia más de $20k. Por revalorización no habría tenido las mismas ganancias aunque me hubiese quedado en el timobtc hasta su ATH.

Si alguien está en btc por estar, porque le sobra la pasta y le da igual... que lo invierta en mi y le doy un 10% semanal de lo invertido durante el tiempo que desee y puede retira el capital invertido cuando le salga de las pelotas. Quien quiera aprender a especular le aportaré toda la información necesaria para que sepa bailar en el juego fractal creado, también tendrá acceso a discord donde estamos más personas compartiendo información.

Quienes llevan tiempo habrán aprendido que hacer hold es sentenciarse a muerte, solo sirve si vas a largo plazo y aprendes a sacar el dinero... no como los bitcoñitos que se dan golpes en el pecho mientras sube y se comen la mierda cuando baja... Cuando el mercado sube no lo hace porque tira btc, desde el 8 de febrero que se inició la subida ha sido LTC quien ha estado marcando el ritmo (será por el halving que tiene en julio), es decir, el riego en criptolandia es general y no porque los bitcoñitos se crean que todo es obra del abuelo bitcoin...

Cuando empecé creía que necesitaría un máster para saber moverme en criptolandia... y a medida que me estuve formando aprendí que estaba equivocado, que el mejor libro para aprender como moverse es Wyckoff (lo podéis descargar aquí), Luego solo tendrías que comprender a leer las gráficas; velas, figuras, localizar a los bots tochos en el OB, indicadores (RSI, pivote, estocástico, konkorde, WT_CROSS_LB,...), para que tú mismo con lo que ya sabes sepas intuir las siguientes velas.

Para seguir la evolución del nuevo sistema hay que seguir los proyectos por twitter, telegram, discord y reddit. Se tiene un contacto directo con los creadores del proyecto y así serías el primero en informarte de cualquier avance o contratiempo (para que puedas posicionarte en largo o corto).

También están los contraindicadores, los massmierda cuando dicen que sube es el momento de salirse del mercado a USDXZY, DAI, €,... pero no volver el dinero a tu CC del banco, sino que hay pares para refugiarte de las caídas y comprar en suelo para aprovechar el rebote y vender (el clásico; comprar barato y vender caro).


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Por la salida de los bakkt será no? que están respaldados por btc reales



Mira, pues puedes tener razón: 



Las dos noticias han coincidido en tiempo, así que puede ser.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2019)

La empresa de pagos Square, cofundada por Jack Dorsey (CEO de Twitter) acaba de contratar a su primer empleado para la división de criptodivisas.

Jack Dorsey's Crypto Team Just Got its First Member

Su nombre es Steve Lee, extrabajador en Google y ha tuiteado refiriéndose a su contratación:

"Bitcoin, not Blockchain".


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> @DEREC bcc dejó de existir iluminado
> @Costa2439 compra ahora que se ha marcado un pico y el sábado te comes el mojón
> @Ninoshka cuando me puse a informarme solo leía compra btc y hold, todos repitiendo el mismo mantra. Dije no puede ser que tantas moscas coman la misma mierda sin rechistar y evidentemente en el ambiente se notaba el tufillo... Me informé sobre ETH y cuando vi que detrás estaban los bancos y otros tantos judíos... dije coño! Aquí al menos hay caras visibles cosa que el vende motos no hace... le metí a ETH estando $8 (01/17), en Junio ya tenia más de $20k. Por revalorización no habría tenido las mismas ganancias aunque me hubiese quedado en el timobtc hasta su ATH.
> 
> ...




Cuando empieza a subir la cotización de las cryptos...salen los entendidos, como las cucarachas.
Sólo falta el famoso juli para recomendarnos otras tantas mierdas variadas


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando empieza a subir la cotización de las cryptos...salen los entendidos, como las cucarachas.
> Sólo falta el famoso juli para recomendarnos otras tantas mierdas variadas



No os podéis quejar, podéis vender vuestros mierdas btc a buen precio y si todavía seguís cegados por esa FE los compráis más baratos el fin de semana. 

Parecéis nuevos, las "buenas" noticias que han salido es para atraer a las gacelas y el fin de semana acabarán desplumadas. 

Tanto os jode que se informe correctamente a los lectores?


----------



## uhnitas (14 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> No os podéis quejar, podéis vender vuestros mierdas btc a buen precio y si todavía seguís cegados por esa FE los compráis más baratos el fin de semana.
> 
> Parecéis nuevos, las "buenas" noticias que han salido es para atraer a las gacelas y el fin de semana acabarán desplumadas.
> 
> Tanto os jode que se informe correctamente a los lectores?



¿Qué tal va el surfeo en el discord? ¿Ya te has forrado o estás aún más tieso Mr. 4000?


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> No os podéis quejar, podéis vender vuestros mierdas btc a buen precio y si todavía seguís cegados por esa FE los compráis más baratos el fin de semana.
> 
> Parecéis nuevos, las "buenas" noticias que han salido es para atraer a las gacelas y el fin de semana acabarán desplumadas.
> 
> Tanto os jode que se informe correctamente a los lectores?



A mi lo que dices no me jode.
Es un problema de los demás que te crean a tí, y a otros que pululan por los foros al caloret de los cryptos.

Yo me metí en cryptos para evitar a la ladrona de Hacienda y su 720, y me ha salido de puta madre. No necesito nada más.
El resto para vosotros.


----------



## Divad (14 Jun 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va el surfeo en el discord? ¿Ya te has forrado o estás aún más tieso Mr. 4000?



No te digo nada y te lo digo todo


Spoiler









Bien que hiciste @Seronoser la pasta la van a regalar igual, solo depende de si te pones a bailar en la pista (especulando) o te dedicas a mirar estando dentro.


----------



## uhnitas (14 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> No te digo nada y te lo digo todo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Jajajaja, pero tronco que tu mensaje es del 6 Febrero de 2018 'la recuperación empieza en 2 días' decías, justo antes del -75% y me has puesto una gráfica del 2019. Madre mía que nivel. Tienes que estar arruinado.


----------



## uhnitas (14 Jun 2019)

Para todo aquel que piense dejarse guiar por estos charlatanes, mucho cuidado.

Si estás perdido o si piensas contrario trabaja esto:
Bitcoin Learning Master List

Generareis argumentos sólidos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (14 Jun 2019)

Predicción del fin del infierno un año antes, quien lo diría jajajaja

y semanas antes del 8 de febrero volví a tener la intuición


----------



## Divad (14 Jun 2019)

Tanto seguir a la judiada que decidieron hacer el inicio de la recuperación el día de mi cumpleaños  más causalidades no podían currarse los cabrones


----------



## Divad (14 Jun 2019)

Digamos que los veo venir, porque si digo que criptolandia lo controlo o me obedecen es tener el EGO demasiado subido y os preguntaréis que coño hago en un foro dándole en toda la cara a los bitcoñitos 





Para el próximo ATH espero que lo clavemos todos


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

"goTenna propone mejorar sus redes de comunicación con incentivos de Lightning Network

La idea es incentivar las redes de malla con pequeños pagos en BTC para sus operadores.

La nueva propuesta de goTenna depende de las firmas Schnorr para ser ejecutada."

goTenna propone mejorar sus redes de comunicación con incentivos de Lightning Network | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

Pagina donde introduces el país, el tipo de pago y te ofrece exchanges "de confianza" donde comprar bitcoins:

21+ Ways to Buy Bitcoins Online 2019 (Trusted Exchanges)

En castellano: Comprar Bitcoin en cualquier lugar

Una pega, no aparece Bisq (Bisq - The decentralized Bitcoin exchange) como opción.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

Quiero dar las gracias a Mojon porque en un ejercicio de sinceridad, raro en el por cierto, ha reconocido que BTC no vale para IOT ni pagos entre máquinas.

Gracias Mojon por ser por una vez sincero.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Quiero dar las gracias a Mojon porque en un ejercicio de sinceridad, raro en el por cierto, ha reconocido que BTC no vale para IOT ni pagos entre máquinas.
> 
> Gracias Mojon por ser por una vez sincero.



¿Donde dice eso? 

¿Sabes lo que es LN?

¿Sabes que la red Lightning Network está basada en smart contracts de Bitcoin (si, bitcoin tiene Smart Contracts) de direcciones multifirma? Es decir, respaldados en la seguridad que la blockchain de bitcoin ofrece.

¿A quien pretendes engañar?

Anda vuelve al hilo de alts o al de tu shitcoin a cazar pardillos.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Donde dice eso?
> 
> ¿Sabes lo que es LN?
> 
> ...



Mírate el hilo de las alts y lo verás. Según Mojon si es fuera de la cadena no vale para transmitir valor entre máquinas. Vuestra solución para M2M y IOT es LN y es offchain, y que es offchain no es discutible. Se añade que BTC es POS entrópico que lo inutiliza para IOT y M2M onchain por costes, lentitud y demás. Blanco y en botella, BTC es incompatible con IOT y M2M según Mojon, y lo bueno es que está en lo cierto.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

Amigos, una muestra más del secuestro Chino de BTC

Podéis ir sumando el poder de hash que acumula la minería china, yo cuando he sobrepasado el 60% ya me he cansado. Quien no vea que esto se ha convertido en una estafa china es que está muy ciego o es muy tondo.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mírate el hilo de las alts y lo verás. Según Mojon si es fuera de la cadena no vale para transmitir valor entre máquinas. Vuestra solución para M2M y IOT es LN y es offchain, y que es offchain no es discutible. Se añade que BTC es POS entrópico que lo inutiliza para IOT y M2M onchain por costes, lentitud y demás. Blanco y en botella, BTC es incompatible con IOT y M2M según Mojon, y lo bueno es que está en lo cierto.



El problema de discutir contigo es que no entiendes bitcoin ni su funcionamiento; fallas en la base de tus planteamientos precisamente por esto (como el cuento de los mineros chinos, cuando no son ellos los quienes deciden que es bitcoin ni sus reglas, si dejan de minar ya minaran otros, no te preocupes), la cara de la gente que te lea y que lo entienda tiene que ser un poema. 

Pero sigamos...

Cuando se crea un canal, el saldo de los fondos pasan a la cadena de bloques y es necesaria la firma de ambos participantes para desbloquearlos (smart contract multifirma) y para que se reflejen los saldos finales; los smart contract de bitcoin no son turing completos precisamente para evitar bucles o fallos. 

Cuando el canal está creado, el saldo de ambos participantes se firma con cada transacción y cuando uno de los dos quiere, puede reflejar ese saldo en la blockchain. Además, con los intercambios atómicos es posible reflejar el saldo en la cadena de bloques sin tener que cerrar el canal. Por lo tanto, los participantes pueden programar, por ejemplo, que cuando haya cierto saldo a favor, se pase a la cadena de bloques, o que cuando no haya se rellene.

Y todo ello puede funcionar en un dispositivo como una raspberry 0 de menos de 20$.

Ahora me responderás con otra milonga tuya, pero al menos espero que le sirva a algún lector que tenga intención de informarse.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

Vamos añadir algo más a la afirmación de Mojón de que BTC no es válido para IOT.


bmbnct dijo:


> El problema de discutir contigo es que no entiendes bitcoin ni su funcionamiento; fallas en la base de tus planteamientos precisamente por esto (como el cuento de los mineros chinos, cuando no son ellos los quienes deciden que es bitcoin ni sus reglas), la cara de la gente que te lea y que lo entienda tiene que ser un poema.
> 
> Pero sigamos...
> 
> ...



Como siempre te gustan las verdades a medias. Copiado y pegado de wikipedia, yo no pongo ni quito nada:
"Las transacciones que se tramitan a través de los canales de pagos son _off chain_, es decir, no se registran en la cadena de bloques o blockchain. Cada entidad que mantenga abierto un canal de pagos tiene la responsabilidad de guardar el estado asociado a la última transacción que haya enviado o recibido a través de ese canal, desechando por innecesarias cualquier otra transacción que haya recibido previamente.2 De esta manera, los dispositivos adaptados para el internet de las cosas pueden tramitar miles de transacciones con unos requisitos de hardware mínimos, tanto en capacidad de procesamiento como en almacenamiento de datos."

Bien clarito, pagos OFF CHAIN, y deja bien claro "NO SE REGISTRAN EN LA CADENA DE BLOQUES". Al final de todo se pueden llegar a reflejar el saldo final del computo total de transacciones, pero solo eso, el resultado de las sumas y las restas, Y PUNTO. Después dice que es la solución para el IOT. MENUDA SOLUCIÓN DE MIERDA, VAYA CHAPUZA.

Esto da igual que funcione con una raspberry de 20, 10 o de 0€. ES UNA ESTAFA.

Yo es que me parto chavales, pero que pensáis, que somos todos idiotas o qué? Es una vergüenza, por lo menos Mojón lo reconoce.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vamos añadir algo más a la afirmación de Mojón de que BTC no es válido para IOT.
> 
> Como siempre te gustan las verdades a medias. Copiado y pegado de wikipedia, yo no pongo ni quito nada:
> "Las transacciones que se tramitan a través de los canales de pagos son _off chain_, es decir, no se registran en la cadena de bloques o blockchain. Cada entidad que mantenga abierto un canal de pagos tiene la responsabilidad de guardar el estado asociado a la última transacción que haya enviado o recibido a través de ese canal, desechando por innecesarias cualquier otra transacción que haya recibido previamente.2 De esta manera, los dispositivos adaptados para el internet de las cosas pueden tramitar miles de transacciones con unos requisitos de hardware mínimos, tanto en capacidad de procesamiento como en almacenamiento de datos."
> ...



De al final del todo nada, el saldo puede registrarse en la cadena de bloques cuando se quiera sin ser necesario cerrar el canal, para eso están los intercambios atómicos.
Ves como no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas? Son verdades a medias para ti porque "las medias" son lo que no entiendes. 

Y por mucho que grites y pongas palabras en mayúsculas, la verdad es testaruda y se impone. No seas cabezón e infórmate un poquito anda, que da pena verte perder el tiempo repitiendo siempre lo mismo.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> De al final del todo nada, el saldo puede registrarse en la cadena de bloques cuando se quiera sin ser necesario cerrar el canal, para eso están los intercambios atómicos.
> Ves como no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas? Son verdades a medias para ti porque "las medias" son lo que no entiendes.
> 
> Y por mucho que grites y pongas palabras en mayúsculas, la verdad es testaruda y se impone. No seas cabezón e infórmate un poquito anda, que da pena verte perder el tiempo repitiendo siempre lo mismo.



A ver chico, te repito, no somos idiotas. Se ha hecho esta solución OFF CHAIN para que se vayan pasando saldos a intervalos determinados, es indiferente que se cierre el canal o no, es lo de menos. Nunca se va a pasar cada transacción de forma individual porque entonces no tendría sentido alguno, el juego aquí está en agrupar las transacciones e ir pasando los cálculos a intervalos, agrupaciones de sumas y restas en su resultado de cálculo final. Eso es totalmente opuesto a pasar todas y cada una de las transacciones que sucedan en el canal de forma inmediata, y esto sí que sería ON CHAIN. Pero claro, eso es imposible porque atascaría la cadena de bloques ya que solo se pueden procesar de 7 y 8 tps en la cadena. 

Para que todo el mundo lo entienda, se pasa a la cadena el resultado de los cálculos de las transacciones, si hay 100tx de ida y 75tx de ida el resultado final de estas, nunca las transacciones individualizadas, y todo ese proceso es OFF CHAIN hasta que llega el vuelco del RESULTADO FINAL, solo eso, RESULTADO FINAL. Esto se lleva por la borda el requisito fundamental para el IOT Y M2M que bien explicó Mojón, toda transmisión de valor entre máquinas debe ser en la cadena de bloques.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver chico, te repito, no somos idiotas. Se ha hecho esta solución OFF CHAIN para que se vayan pasando saldos a intervalos determinados, es indiferente que se cierre el canal o no, es lo de menos. Nunca se va a pasar cada transacción de forma individual porque entonces no tendría sentido alguno, el juego aquí está en agrupar las transacciones e ir pasando los cálculos a intervalos, agrupaciones de sumas y restas en su resultado de cálculo final. Eso es totalmente opuesto a pasar todas y cada una de las transacciones que sucedan en el canal de forma inmediata, y esto sí que sería ON CHAIN. Pero claro, eso es imposible porque atascaría la cadena de bloques ya que solo se pueden procesar de 7 y 8 tps en la cadena.
> 
> Para que todo el mundo lo entienda, se pasa a la cadena el resultado de los cálculos de las transacciones, si hay 100tx de ida y 75tx de ida el resultado final de estas, nunca las transacciones individualizadas, y todo ese proceso es OFF CHAIN hasta que llega el vuelco del RESULTADO FINAL, solo eso, RESULTADO FINAL. Esto se lleva por la borda el requisito fundamental para el IOT Y M2M que bien explicó Mojón, toda transmisión de valor entre máquinas debe ser en la cadena de bloques.



¿Quien ha dicho que se vaya a pasar cada transacción de forma individual? He escrito que cuando quieras puedes pasar el saldo a la blockchain, cuando quieras es cuando se haya acumulado cierto saldo, un número concreto de transacciones o lo que el programador quiera, pero es importante recalcar que se puede sacar onchain el saldo que se desee del canal, no tienes porque sacarlo todo, como si quieres sacar un solo satoshi. Y claro que es importante lo de hacerlo sin cerrar el canal, porque cuando se cierra, ya no hay comunicación y todo el saldo pasa a la blockchain. 

Leyendo así no me extraña que no te enteres.

Sabes cual es la principal diferencia entre lo que escribes tu con lo que yo escribo? Que yo lo que pongo lo he probado y tú miras en la wikipedia. 

Mira tío lo dejo, no me vas a robar más tiempo. Cuando leas los post que escribo y los asimiles, si quieres seguimos; pero así no.


----------



## barborico (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para que todo el mundo lo entienda, se pasa a la cadena el resultado de los cálculos de las transacciones, si hay 100tx de ida y 75tx de ida el resultado final de estas, nunca las transacciones individualizadas, y todo ese proceso es OFF CHAIN hasta que llega el vuelco del RESULTADO FINAL, solo eso, RESULTADO FINAL. Esto se lleva por la borda el requisito fundamental para el IOT Y M2M que bien explicó Mojón, toda transmisión de valor entre máquinas debe ser en la cadena de bloques.





> La cadena de bloques es la única (repito con mayúsculas) *LA ÚNICA forma verdaderamente autónoma* que existe de comunicar valor entre dos máquinas sin necesidad de la intervención



Solo tú entiendes que "única forma verdaderamente autónoma" es lo mismo que "única forma".

Venga, vete a descansar, campeón


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Quien ha dicho que se vaya a pasar cada transacción de forma individual? He escrito que cuando quieras puedes pasar el saldo a la blockchain, cuando quieras es cuando se haya acumulado cierto saldo, un número concreto de transacciones o lo que el programador quiera, pero es importante recalcar que se puede sacar onchain el saldo que se desee del canal, no tienes porque sacarlo todo, como si quieres sacar un solo satoshi. Y claro que es importante lo de hacerlo sin cerrar el canal, porque cuando se cierra, ya no hay comunicación y todo el saldo pasa a la blockchain.
> 
> Leyendo así no me extraña que no te enteres.
> 
> ...



Lo has dejado claro, solo se pasan los SALDOS y todo el resto es OFF CHAIN. Gracias por reconocer que todo pasa fuera de la cadena de bloques hasta un punto en concreto que se vuelca el resultado final. Se carga el principio básico de IOT y M2M.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo has dejado claro, solo se pasan los SALDOS y todo el resto es OFF CHAIN. Gracias por reconocer que todo pasa fuera de la cadena de bloques hasta un punto en concreto que se vuelca el resultado final. Se carga el principio básico de IOT y M2M.



¿El principio básico de IOT y M2M es que todo pasa dentro de la cadena de bloques?

Entonces tu shitcoin también se lo carga, no?


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿El principio básico de IOT y M2M es que todo pasa dentro de la cadena de bloques?
> 
> Entonces tu shitcoin también se lo carga, no?



No se si BTC es tuyo, pero yo no tengo ninguna shitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No se si BTC es tuyo, pero yo no tengo ninguna shitcoin.



Según tu principio, lo que estáis buscando para IOT y M2M es BcashSV. Ahí si que queda todo registrado en la blockchain. Quieren hacer una súper base de datos con todo en la blockchain.



Igual es lo que estas buscando


----------



## tastas (14 Jun 2019)

SE DESMONTA EL TIMO DEL BITCOIN.

Científicos españoles descubren que se están haciendo transacciones sin el uso de el blockchain.
Al parecer, los farsantes de blockstream están realizando transacciones de Bitcoin offchain a través de la red LN o Litecoin Nuevo. El equipo español ha aportado enlaces a la Wikipedia como prueba.
Les mantendremos informados, también se está estudiando si Andreas Antonopoulos es en realidad Binyamín Netenyahu, conocido por ser el creador de otro timo de la burbuja dotcom, el buscador yahoo.com.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

La gracia de la cadena de bloques es que es un tipo de DLT (Distributed Ledger Technology), es decir, un libro de registro digital descentralizado, por eso le da Mojon tanta importancia a que el IOT y el M2M necesita la cadena de bloques, porque necesita ser descentralizado, no centralizado como LN de BTC. El asunto llega cuando la cadena de bloques siendo un tipo de DLT, queda superado por DAG (Directed Acyclic Graph), que es otro tipo evolucionado de DLT. Y cuando ese DAG sigue el consenso SHIMMER que le permite ser escable, seguro, sin comisiones y realmente descentralizado ya sabemos lo que quería decir Mojon. El IOT y M2M descentralizado solo es posible bajo IOTA, todo lo demás son estafas.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> SE DESMONTA EL TIMO DEL BITCOIN.
> 
> Científicos españoles descubren que se están haciendo transacciones sin el uso de el blockchain.
> Al parecer, los farsantes de blockstream están realizando transacciones de Bitcoin offchain a través de la red LN o Litecoin Nuevo. El equipo español ha aportado enlaces a la Wikipedia como prueba.
> ...



Vosotros mismos habéis confirmado que es OFF CHAIN y solo registra saldos, no transacciones. Bueno, si estar contentos y engañados os hace feliz, adelante.


----------



## tastas (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vosotros mismos habéis confirmado que es OFF CHAIN y solo registra saldos, no transacciones. Bueno, si estar contentos y engañados os hace feliz, adelante.



Yo hasta la investigación de científicos españoles no sabía que la LN fueran transacciones offchain.
Ahora ya sí. Gracias.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Yo hasta la investigación de científicos españoles no sabía que la LN fueran transacciones offchain.
> Ahora ya sí. Gracias.
> 
> Taptap



Es bueno que poco a poco reconozcáis que BTC es CENTRALIZADO, por algo se empieza.


----------



## tastas (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es bueno que poco a poco reconozcáis que BTC es CENTRALIZADO, por algo se empieza.



He usado la palabra centralizado?

Solo he dicho que me acabo de enterar de que LN es offchain.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> He usado la palabra centralizado?
> 
> Solo he dicho que me acabo de enterar de que LN es offchain.
> 
> Taptap



No hace falta que lo digas, es implícito, al ser OFF CHAIN es centralizado, CADA ENTIDAD con canal abierto de LN tiene la responsabilidad de guardar el estado asociado a la última transacción enviada o recibida en el canal. Eso es CENTRALIZACIÓN ya que ese estado de la última transacción no se pasa a la DLT, se la guarda cada parte del canal CENTRALIZANDO LN.


----------



## tastas (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No hace falta que lo digas, es implícito, al ser OFF CHAIN es centralizado, CADA ENTIDAD con canal abierto de LN tiene la responsabilidad de guardar el estado asociado a la última transacción enviada o recibida en el canal. Eso es CENTRALIZACIÓN ya que ese estado de la última transacción no se pasa a la DLT, se la guarda cada parte del canal CENTRALIZANDO LN.



Razonamiento de niño de tres años.
El oro también debe de ser centralizado porque se hacen transacciones offchain.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Razonamiento de niño de tres años.
> El oro también debe de ser centralizado porque se hacen transacciones offchain.
> 
> Taptap



No entiendes nada macho, menudos bitcoñeros, piensa un poco anda.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Razonamiento de niño de tres años.
> El oro también debe de ser centralizado porque se hacen transacciones offchain.
> 
> Taptap



Es de traca 
He rebatido hace tiempo propaganda de bcash que acusaban a LN de centralización por grandes hubs y tal, pero esta nueva 'centralización' no tiene sentido 

@easyridergs ¿Si no tienes npi de bitcoin ni de LN, quien te mete esas ideas? Es propaganda antibitcoin promovida por algún foro de retrasados? La gestais en ese grupo que maneja el maestro de las mates Divad?


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Es de traca
> He rebatido hace tiempo propaganda de bcash que acusaban a LN de centralización por grandes hubs y tal, pero esta nueva 'centralización' no tiene sentido
> 
> @easyridergs ¿Si no tienes npi de bitcoin ni de LN, quien te mete esas ideas? Es propaganda antibitcoin promovida por algún foro de retrasados? La gestais en ese grupo que maneja el maestro de las mates Divad?



Joder, no pensaba que fueras tan cortito o tan mala persona, no se que pensar. Que cada integrante del canal tenga la responsabilidad de guardar por separado el estado de la última transacción del canal emitida o recibida es una centralización de traca. No hay transparencia ni trazabilidad ninguna.

Que no lo quieras aceptar es una clara actitud de engaño con respecto a los demás. Es algo muy básico.

Mira que íbamos bien empezando a aceptar que BTC está CENTRALIZADO.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

Spectrum, nuevo proyecto de código libre con el objetivo de crear tokens en capas superiores sobre bitcoin usando el estándar RGB de monedas coloreadas. Complementaria a las sidechains como Liquid.

Tiene el apoyo de varios inversores como "Fulgur Ventures" y "Poseidon Group", así como las startups Bitrefill y Chainside; también cuenta con el soporte de Bitfinex.

Según indica el artículo el objetivo es acelerar la experimentación sobre bitcoin.


A Protocol for Issuing Tokens Launches on Bitcoin’s Lightning Network - CoinDesk


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Joder, no pensaba que fueras tan cortito o tan mala persona, no se que pensar. Que cada integrante del canal tenga la responsabilidad de guardar por separado el estado de la última transacción del canal emitida o recibida es una centralización de traca. No hay transparencia ni trazabilidad ninguna.
> 
> Que no lo quieras aceptar es una clara actitud de engaño con respecto a los demás. Es algo muy básico.
> 
> Mira que íbamos bien empezando a aceptar que BTC está CENTRALIZADO.



Vas bien, te falta centrar el tiro, pero lo vas pillando. 

Que no haya trazabilidad ni la transparencia que deseas es lo que le da a Lightning Network un plus de privacidad a los pagos.
Supongo que ya cuando te enteres que el protocolo de enrutamiento es por Onion, donde solo el origen y destino conocen quien paga y quien recibe el pago (mientras los nodos que enrutan no), te echarás las manos a la cabeza, no?
Además si te digo que hay un número creciente de nodos que se conectan a la red tor ocultando así su IPs publicas, te explotará ya la cabeza .

Lo que tu llamas centralización es en realidad una red con una privacidad cojonuda para los que participan en ella.

Y aún hay más...

Cuando estén las firmas Schnorr, se podrá realizar coinjoin usando la red LN.

CoinJoinXT: Using the LN to Hide Bitcoin Transactions in Plain Sight

Que de centralización!! 

Venga va, a ver cuál es la siguiente memez que sueltas.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Vas bien, te falta centrar el tiro, pero lo vas pillando.
> 
> Que no haya trazabilidad ni la transparencia que deseas es lo que le da a Lightning Network un plus de privacidad a los pagos.
> Supongo que ya cuando te enteres que el protocolo de enrutamiento es por Onion, donde solo el origen y destino conocen quien paga y quien recibe el pago (mientras los nodos que enrutan no), te echarás las manos a la cabeza, no?
> ...



Pues me estás dando la razón, eso no sirve para IOT ni M2M, así que tú mismo. Y precisamente por lo que dices es una red centralizada. Servirá para ocultar pero no para lo que estamos hablando, queda clarísimo.


----------



## tastas (14 Jun 2019)

Hablando de bitcoins coloreados.

L23: Bisq Liderazgo descentralizado - Parte 2 L23: Bisq Liderazgo descentralizado - Parte 2

Taptap


----------



## tolomeo (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues me estás dando la razón, eso no sirve para IOT ni M2M, así que tú mismo. Y precisamente por lo que dices es una red centralizada. Servirá para ocultar pero no para lo que estamos hablando, queda clarísimo.



Eres un pesado y un bocachanla tío, 
Antes de abrir la boca, aprende a diferenciar que es POW y POS.
Luego te lees la descentralizacion de los nodos de la red bitcoin, y la influencia relativa que tienen los nodos mineros para el funcionamiento del sistema.
Una vez comprendas eso, si eres capaz, podremos comenzar a debatir cosas


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues me estás dando la razón, eso no sirve para IOT ni M2M, así que tú mismo. Y precisamente por lo que dices es una red centralizada. Servirá para ocultar pero no para lo que estamos hablando, queda clarísimo.



Yo ya dudo que sepas que tiene que servir y que no para IOT; ¿que tiene que ver usar onion y tor (esto es opcional) con que sea incompatible? Onion apenas consume recursos, y tor no es más que conectarse por TCP/IP a un proxy tor. 

Si se usara alguna implementación Lightning Network que se esta desarrollando para IOT, esta añadiría privacidad a los pagos, solo sería incompatible si los fabricantes se decantan por otro estándar (lo comentado ayer con @Parlakistan), aunque eso está por ver.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jun 2019)

offchain-bitcoins.com
Otro proyecto para la compraventa de bitcoins sin necesidad de realizar kyc, pagando con Fiat, oro etc. 
Sin custodias, es una plataforma que une compradores y vendedores para que se comuniquen en canales privados.
Informan que pronto estarán online.


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2019)

Se confirma que @Sr.Mojón acaba de mover su último paquete de 12,999 BTC que no movía desde 2015 y que amansó en 2012 para comprar IOTA. Al final a hincado la rodilla para servir y hacerse asquerosamente rico con lo último en tecnología.

Whale Alert | Transaction Details
Bitcoin Address 162dsmsG6h1b7T1DLPvTRXBzb9eGYpZgqy

2012
Bitcoin Address 1Kf33BbrJDuAVC91w9ACtRgf6KJrLWSkHV

Enhorabuena por dar el paso!


----------



## easyridergs (15 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Yo ya dudo que sepas que tiene que servir y que no para IOT; ¿que tiene que ver usar onion y tor (esto es opcional) con que sea incompatible? Onion apenas consume recursos, y tor no es más que conectarse por TCP/IP a un proxy tor.
> 
> Si se usara alguna implementación Lightning Network que se esta desarrollando para IOT, esta añadiría privacidad a los pagos, solo sería incompatible si los fabricantes se decantan por otro estándar (lo comentado ayer con @Parlakistan), aunque eso está por ver.



Yo ya dudo que sepas lo que es una blockchain descentralizada. Desde luego no tienes ni idea de IOT.


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo ya dudo que sepas lo que es una blockchain descentralizada. Desde luego no tienes ni idea de IOT.



No le pagan para pensar y ni mucho menos para defender una tecnología que no sea bitcoin. Con lo que cuesta encontrar trabajo hoy en día... no ves que puede acabar en el paro o ni eso, porque está de falso autónomo y podría acabar debajo de un puente.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Jun 2019)

Es divertido ver cómo quedáis impresionados por nombres técnicos que no sabéis que quieren decir pero al mismo tiempo no entendéis los fundamentos básicos de una red distribuida y descentralizada. 

BTC se salta por los aires todos esos fundamentos porque se ha diseñado para que dependa de terceros, la red principal depende de los mineros concentrados en China. 

LN depende de que los demás participantes del canal guarden individualmente el estado de su última transacción, así que el saldo final dependerá de lo que terceros tengan guardado de forma individual, no distribuida, dinamitando otra vez los principios básicos de la descentralización y veracidad.

El no entender estos principios básicos implica el no saber que es un DLT, una blockchain o un DAG. No os parece extraño que después de 10 años de su creación BTC solo lo utilicen cuatro especuladores y no tenga el mínimo atisbo de uso real. Está claro que para la mayoría, como para mí, es una estafa de manual.


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2019)

Antes frecuentaban los parques y tenían pintas de macarras... hasta que vino el estado y les dijo si querían ganar dinero fácil con solo repetir siempre lo mismo; comprar bitcoin, hold y pegar noticias de bitcoin que vayan saliendo. 

Así se esfumaron la mitad del grupo del parque, la otra mitad que no sabía ni que era un ordenador están de antidisturbios (estos ya habéis visto que ejecutan órdenes más simples)


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jun 2019)

Statechains, una manera de transferir el control de un UTXO sin pasar por la cadena. Muy resumidamente lo que logra es en vez de pasar bitcoins (utxos) se pasan firmas privadas a través de la blockchain. Esto se realiza de forma segura mediante direcciones multifirma.

Este artículo lo explica bastante bien con ejemplos:

Bitcoin Magazine


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2019)

No quiere debatir porque sabe que a nivel tecnológico IOTA está por encima de BTC en todos los sentidos. Además, más arriba puse un post simple de mates y ni sumar saben... pues imagina, igual estamos hablando con putos bots jajajaja

Mojón y sus palmeros bitcoñitos a su rollo


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> No quiere debatir porque sabe que a nivel tecnológico IOTA está por encima de BTC en todos los sentidos. Además, más arriba puse un post simple de mates y ni sumar saben... pues imagina, igual estamos hablando con putos bots jajajaja
> 
> Mojón y sus palmeros bitcoñitos a su rollo



Contigo, el maestro samurái de las mates y con easyridergs, el señor Wikipedia, no es posible debatir; uno porque no ve más haya de la especulación y el otro porque tiene la capacidad lectora y de comprensión de una ameba. 
No voy a perder el tiempo de un sábado en el hilo bitcoin con quien no le interesa bitcoin lo más mínimo; eso si, por respeto al foro y al hilo, os pediría que si vais a hablar de IOTA, facebookcoin u otra shitcoin, lo hagáis en el hilo correspondiente.


----------



## Costa2439 (15 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> @DEREC bcc dejó de existir iluminado
> @Costa2439 compra ahora que se ha marcado un pico y el sábado te comes el mojón
> @Ninoshka cuando me puse a informarme solo leía compra btc y hold, todos repitiendo el mismo mantra. Dije no puede ser que tantas moscas coman la misma mierda sin rechistar y evidentemente en el ambiente se notaba el tufillo... Me informé sobre ETH y cuando vi que detrás estaban los bancos y otros tantos judíos... dije coño! Aquí al menos hay caras visibles cosa que el vende motos no hace... le metí a ETH estando $8 (01/17), en Junio ya tenia más de $20k. Por revalorización no habría tenido las mismas ganancias aunque me hubiese quedado en el timobtc hasta su ATH.
> 
> ...



Estamos a sabado

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Contigo, el maestro samurái de las mates y con easyridergs, el señor Wikipedia, no es posible debatir; uno porque no ve más haya de la especulación y el otro porque tiene la capacidad lectora y de comprensión de una ameba.
> No voy a perder el tiempo de un sábado en el hilo bitcoin con quien no le interesa bitcoin lo más mínimo; eso si, por respeto al foro y al hilo, os pediría que si vais a hablar de IOTA, facebookcoin u otra shitcoin, lo hagáis en el hilo correspondiente.



Tan mal te pagan las horas extras? Nunca se te ha pasado dejar el trabajo de mierda que llevas?

Igual no te has enterado que estás en un foro que se llama burbuja y que induce a todo timo económico que nos han creado y nos siguen creando unos listos para que las gacelas caigan para ser desplumadas. Al menos reconoces indirectamente que no estás por la pasta, sino hubieras sido inteligente de vender en máximos y comprar a $3k.... pero como siempre, pongo en duda que tengáis algún bitcoin. Hay otros foros más especializados para frikis, pero claro, también podría ser que muchos frikis sean solo aficionados que no tienen dinero y esos como que poco se les va a desplumar... Aquí en burbuja hay mucha variedad y cada gacela desplumada vale x1000 frikis.

Así da gusto leeros, reconociendo que estáis aquí para estafar a la gente vendiendo humo.


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2019)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Estamos a sabado
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Aunque el HCH ha salido bastante amorfo... quedan 14h. Debe de seguir un plan divino para reventar cortos y después largos


----------



## Costa2439 (15 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Aunque el HCH ha salido bastante amorfo... quedan 22h. Debe de seguir un plan divino para reventar cortos y después largos



El ojo lo tengo guardado desde 2011, no como miserables como tu

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (15 Jun 2019)

Divad, aqui se habla de bitcoin, tienes un hilo entero para hablar de iota todo lo que quieras. Por favor no enmierdes el hilo. Gracias


----------



## louis.gara (15 Jun 2019)

Cuando los Trolls vuelven por aquí ya sabéis lo q pasa, nos vamos en breve a 10000 y puede que del tirón a 12000. 

Yo también tengo IOTAS y sin ser un experto veo que su evolución es muy lenta, en pañales, con falsas promesas en cuanto a desarrollo y en cuanto a cotización muy estancada desde hace un tiempo, más bien parada en este rally reciente casi cualquier cripto sale más rentable. De todas maneras le deseo el bien, no es una amenaza a Bitcoin sino más bien un complemento.


----------



## MIP (15 Jun 2019)

Lo que pasa es que siempre se acuso a Bitcoin de quedarse anticuado tecnológicamente respecto a otros proyectos y al final se está viendo que todo aquello era humo en muchos casos y que irónicamente el yayo está resultando ser el más moderno de todos y el que más innovaciones presenta.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Contigo, el maestro samurái de las mates y con easyridergs, el señor Wikipedia, no es posible debatir; uno porque no ve más haya de la especulación y el otro porque tiene la capacidad lectora y de comprensión de una ameba.
> No voy a perder el tiempo de un sábado en el hilo bitcoin con quien no le interesa bitcoin lo más mínimo; eso si, por respeto al foro y al hilo, os pediría que si vais a hablar de IOTA, facebookcoin u otra shitcoin, lo hagáis en el hilo correspondiente.



Cuando ya solo te queda la descalificación, es que ya no tienes argumentos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (15 Jun 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Divad, aqui se habla de bitcoin, tienes un hilo entero para hablar de iota todo lo que quieras. Por favor no enmierdes el hilo. Gracias



Los primeros que no tenéis respeto sois vosotros los bitcoñeros. No paráis de entrar en hilos de otros proyectos y decir que son estafas. Ahora resulta que con argumentos se explica bien claro la estafa que es BTC y os ofendéis. Sois unos hipócritas.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Jun 2019)

Que alegria ver por aqui a los trolls de nuevo. Es una de las mejores señales alcistas para el bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jun 2019)

Video de Andreas Antonopolus hablando sobre privacidad en las transacciones, Coinjoin...

Esto comenta sobre Wasabi: "Wasabi is one of the most effective Coinjoin wallet"


----------



## Ninoshka (15 Jun 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que alegria ver por aqui a los trolls de nuevo. Es una de las mejores señales alcistas para el bitcoin.



*Error!* los que buscaron joder fueron ustedes comenzando a manchar otro hilo, además de andar engañando a medio mundo diciendo que btc es lo mejor del Universo! jeje...
Muchas gracias @easyridergs por tus aportes respecto a las grandes debilidades del btc, no tenía idea respecto a "*OFF CHAIN que solo registra saldos* " éste tipo de cosas te sirven para decidir correctamente y medir los riesgos potenciales.
@Divad, están cegados por la fantasía e ilusión, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver o "que se resiste a ver lo evidente".

Saludos


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jun 2019)

Ninoshka dijo:


> ...grandes debilidades del btc, no tenía idea respecto a "*OFF CHAIN que solo registra saldos* " éste tipo de cosas te sirven para decidir correctamente y medir los riesgos potenciales....



Venga ya!! 

Esto que es? A ver quién la suelta más gorda? 

Si tienes alguna pregunta sobre el funcionamiento de bitcoin hazla, pero no 'eructes' lo primero que te pasa por la cabeza. 

Vaya nivel de trolls [/b]


----------



## DEREC (15 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Venga ya!!
> 
> Esto que es? A ver quién la suelta más gorda?
> 
> ...




El nivel de patetismo de Tixel y cia era dificil de superar, pero creo esta vez lo estan consiguiendo.

El tiempo dara y quitara razones y pondra a cada uno en su sitio. 

No hay mas que ver la grafica IOT/BTC para ver por donde van los tiros.


----------



## hijodepantera (15 Jun 2019)

He comprado un anchor safe-t.
Pregunto, cuándo abro la wallet electrum me da a escoger entre tres opciones de noseque seagway ¿ eso que es?


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2019)

Criptolandia se ha levantado con ganas de subidas... el abuelo a 4h ya está avisando que va a soltar mojón 





En futuros tiene un gap a 7200 pendiente de cerrar, si queremos tener 6-8 meses de subidas estaría bien un buen mojón para cerrarlo y que comience el festival... 



Recordad gacelas las matemáticas son muy importantes si queréis pasta


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2019)

Ninoshka dijo:


> *Error!* los que buscaron joder fueron ustedes comenzando a manchar otro hilo, además de andar engañando a medio mundo diciendo que btc es lo mejor del Universo! jeje...
> Muchas gracias @easyridergs por tus aportes respecto a las grandes debilidades del btc, no tenía idea respecto a "*OFF CHAIN que solo registra saldos* " éste tipo de cosas te sirven para decidir correctamente y medir los riesgos potenciales.
> @Divad, están cegados por la fantasía e ilusión, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver o "que se resiste a ver lo evidente".
> 
> Saludos



Ya empiezan hasta los multi de los trolls...menos mal que lo del ignore es mano de santo


----------



## Divad (16 Jun 2019)

El top subiendo y estaremos otra vez con los indicadores en el semanal lamiendo el techo.

Crearán incertidumbre de bajada para follarse los cortos y el amo le seguirá metiendo palos hasta los 12k, 14k 

Qué le follen al gap en 7200 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

Las 10 principales ciudades buscando bitcoin en google:

1. Lagos, Nigeria

2. Vienna, Austria

3. San Jose, California

4. Los Angeles, California

5. Toronto, Canada

6-10. Munich, New York, Berlin, Singapore, Sydney

Top 10 Biggest Cities Now Googling For 'Bitcoin' - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

En el exchange BTX500, el cual permite apalancamiento 500x en bitcoin, ha pasado el precio de 8800$ a 85000$, para luego caer a 6$

De locos


----------



## paketazo (16 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> El top subiendo y estaremos otra vez con los indicadores en el semanal lamiendo el techo.
> 
> Crearán incertidumbre de bajada para follarse los cortos y el amo le seguirá metiendo palos hasta los 12k, 14k
> 
> ...



Yo no lo veo así, el top salvo excepción, está subiendo en dólares pero bajando respecto a BTC. Supongo que habrá una reestructuración en breve y probablemente muchas recuperen respecto a BTC, pero perderán respecto al $, así que al menos en esta salida por encima de los 9000 especulativamente hablando el "win" se lo lleva BTC


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> En el exchange BTX500, el cual permite apalancamiento 500x en bitcoin, ha pasado el precio de 8800$ a 85000$, para luego caer a 6$
> 
> De locos



A algún bot se le han quemado los circuitos.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> He comprado un anchor safe-t.
> Pregunto, cuándo abro la wallet electrum me da a escoger entre tres opciones de noseque seagway ¿ eso que es?



¿Que es un anchor safe-t? ¿Alguna hardwallet?

Supongo que te refieres a Segwit, es una dirección bitcoin que cumple con el bip141, para mejorar la maleabilidad y escalabilidad.

Qué es SegWit o Testigo Segregado | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains


----------



## hijodepantera (16 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Que es un anchor safe-t? ¿Alguna hardwallet?
> 
> Supongo que te refieres a Segwit, es una dirección bitcoin que cumple con el bip141, para mejorar la maleabilidad y escalabilidad.
> 
> Qué es SegWit o Testigo Segregado | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains



Si Si un hardwallet, gracias por contestar tío, ¿ como paso mis cryptos de coinbase al anchor?
Pero para tontos please.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Si Si un hardwallet, gracias por contestar tío, ¿ como paso mis cryptos de coinbase al anchor?
> Pero para tontos please.



Ahora no estoy delante de un PC con Electrum; te contesto a la tarde-noche con pantallazos o si alguno de por aquí te puede contestar, perfecto.


----------



## hijodepantera (16 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ahora no estoy delante de un PC con Electrum; te contesto a la tarde-noche con pantallazos o si alguno de por aquí te puede contestar, perfecto.



Gracias,esperare a la noche.
Hay cosas que voy deduciendo.
Siempre en coinbase:
El icono del avión de papel ¿ es mi clave privada?
La dirección bitcoin con el qr ¿ es mi clave pública?
Si yo tengo apuntado en un papel mi dirección bitcoin,el dinero relacionado a el número esra ahí?


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Gracias,esperare a la noche.
> Hay cosas que voy deduciendo.
> Siempre en coinbase:
> El icono del avión de papel ¿ es mi clave privada?
> ...



En coinbase no controlas tu las claves, ni la pública ni la privada. Solo conoces la dirección, pero pertenece a Coinbase porque ellos tienen su clave privada.

Para que los bitcoins que has comprado sean tuyos 'de verdad', debes de controlar tu las claves, con la dirección únicamente no haces nada.


----------



## hijodepantera (16 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> En coinbase no controlas tu las claves, ni la pública ni la privada. Solo conoces la dirección, pero pertenece a Coinbase porque ellos tienen su clave privada.
> 
> Para que los bitcoins que has comprado sean tuyos 'de verdad', debes de controlar tu las claves, con la dirección únicamente no haces nada.



Hostias, ¿ y que sean mías es lo que dices que intentaras enseñarme a la noche?


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Hostias, ¿ y que sean mías es lo que dices que intentaras enseñarme a la noche?



Si .

De todas formas, no se cual es tu intención con los bitcoins que has comprado; si lo que quieres es poder usarlos para pronto venderlos, comprar bienes o servicios... lo suyo es moverlos a la hardwallet que tienes (aunque no la conozco). Pero en cambio, si tu intención es ir acumulando bitcoin poco a poco (o como sea) sin intención de moverlos en el corto plazo, quizás mejor sería moverlos a una cartera de papel (un papel con la clave privada y la dirección bitcoin); esta cartera se genera estando desconectado de internet para mayor seguridad. Y cuando quieras moverlos, importas los bitcoins al hardwallet.


----------



## MIP (16 Jun 2019)

No son activos comparables. El BTC depende de una infraestructura de red, y el oro no tiene riesgo de contrapartida. 

Cada uno tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes y por eso lo más prudente es tener un poco de los dos (o los tres si añadimos la plata)


----------



## remonster (16 Jun 2019)

El troll indicator se comporta bien.


----------



## louis.gara (16 Jun 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> No hay mas que ver la grafica IOT/BTC para ver por donde van los tiros.



La has visto tú, lumbreras? Un iota vale la mitad que hace seis meses respecto a Bitcoin, si nos vamos a un año no vale ni la tercera parte. Vaya troll retarded que estás hecho.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

louis.gara dijo:


> La has visto tú, lumbreras? Un iota vale la mitad que hace seis meses respecto a Bitcoin, si nos vamos a un año no vale ni la tercera parte. Vaya troll retarded que estás hecho.



@DEREC no es troll, creo que le has entendido mal.


----------



## louis.gara (16 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> @DEREC no es troll, creo que le has entendido mal.



Cierto, entre la maraña de trolls lo he interpretado justo al revés, mis disculpas Derec!


----------



## p_pin (16 Jun 2019)

Los futuros de BTC, (que sólo cotizan de Lunes a Viernes) cerraron el viernes en 8.477$.... espero equivocarme, pero en varias ocasiones que durante el finde el precio se aprecia... al final acabó visitando la zona de cierre de futuros


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

@hijodepantera he creado este hilo para generar una cartera de papel:

Bitcoin - Como crear cartera una cartera de papel (cold wallet)

Una vez la tengas creada, puedes transferir los bitcoins de Coinbase a una de sus direcciones; como ves, en cada una de las que creas, tienes su clave privada.

Si simplemente quieres transferir los bitcoins de Coinbase a Electrum debes ir a la pestaña de "Recibir" y transferir los bitcoins de Coinbase a la dirección que aparezca:




Donde pone "Request expires" selecciona "never".


----------



## bmbnct (16 Jun 2019)

Fiat Market Capitalizations | FiatMarketCap


----------



## MIP (17 Jun 2019)

Jose24 dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente que eso no es verdad. Y no contento con ello vienes aquí, al foro, a crear crispación. Solo para regodearte de las respuestas que obtengas, evidentemente en contra de tu posicionamiento que sabes erróneo.
> 
> No, esto no es gracioso. Tu falta de sensibilidad hacia este tema hace que mucha gente se sienta mal. De acuerdo que eso es Burbuja, pero hay cosas que pueden traspasar la pantalla del ordenador y herir el orgullo de quien te lea. Tú has pasado una barrera que no debías y por eso me causas poco menos que repugnancia.
> 
> Voy a respetarte a nivel personal, porque sé que en definitiva, solo tratas de divertirte a costa ajena, aunque con dudoso gusto. Por otra parte, te agradecería de que dejaras de considerarte amigo mío. Un saludo, espero que recapacites y no vuelvas a hacerlo.



Jajaja que troll de mierda mas malo.

Hala te vas al mismo lugar que tu inexistente dignidad.

Y el otro subnormal del floodeo en todos los hilos de criptos tambien a hacerte compañia.


----------



## hijodepantera (17 Jun 2019)

Espectacular el trabajo del forero bmbnct, de verdad, mil gracias ya que esto del bitcoin es una pasada pero al principio un poco lioso.
La primera vez que obtengo ayuda real en el foro cryptos.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Jun 2019)

Tabla que muestra bitcoin en números (y sin precio):
- BTC minados/por minar
- Hasta cuando se minarán
- Qué % de crecimiento tendrá cada halving
- Recompensa por bloque
- Solo 0,16 BTC minables en los últimos 20 años






Hoy, "@lunaticoin" graba un nuevo pod hablando de eso mismo:


----------



## hijodepantera (17 Jun 2019)

¿el tal Pablo Martín Lazare es un pesado de los cojones?


----------



## Ninoshka (17 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Venga ya!!
> 
> Esto que es? A ver quién la suelta más gorda?
> 
> ...



y tu deja de "*ERUCTAR" *tu intolerancia por el simple hecho que no pienso igual que tu. Bravucón.
Que te voy a preguntar si lo primero que se te viene a la mente es tu negativo salvajismo involutivo.

Gracias!


----------



## bmbnct (17 Jun 2019)

Ninoshka dijo:


> y tu deja de "*ERUCTAR" *tu intolerancia por el simple hecho que no pienso igual que tu. Bravucón.
> Que te voy a preguntar si lo primero que se te viene a la mente es tu negativo salvajismo involutivo.
> 
> Gracias!



Yo si entro a un foro y tengo dudas acerca de la temática que se esta hablado (comentas que te enteras que bitcoin es offchain) y veo que los participantes habituales están llamando trolls a un par de individuos, o pregunto educada y humildemente las dudas que puedo tener o me callo e intento formarme una opinión sobre esos trolls leyendo aportes de páginas atras; así, si optas por preguntar, lo más seguro, es que la respuesta que obtengas, sea en el mismo tono. 
En vez de eso, les seguiste el juego a los que más te convenía por razones obvias, porque vienes del mismo sitio que ellos dos y eres igual de troll.

De nada!


----------



## bmbnct (17 Jun 2019)

Aquí tienes el número 23 sobre Bisq:

L23: Bisq Liderazgo descentralizado - Parte 2 by Lunaticoin • A podcast on Anchor

En la misma página más abajo están los otros 22. Si quieres escuchar el de hoy, suele tardar unos días en subirlo.


----------



## Divad (18 Jun 2019)

Un par de ejemplos de porque el bitcoin puede acabar valiendo 0:

Antes existía VHS vs BETA; BETA era mejor pero se impuso VHS...
Linux vs Windows; Todo el mundo sabe que un listo de apellido Gate (puerta) que le pone Windows (ventana) a su mierda.... es para salir corriendo y pese a eso se ha impuesto en el mercado... Ahora lo vemos promocionando 


Spoiler








Con las consolas ha sucedido lo mismo Videoconsola - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre las primeras se fueron actualizando (tal como han hecho las cryptos) hasta que acaban triunfando las que al amo de turno le interese...

Aunque salgan al escenario todos los bitcoñitos defendiendo la mierda de bitcoin no tiene ningún respaldo serio detrás como sí lo tiene ETH o IOTA, incluso muchos otras cryptos.

Si os gusta la tecnología, pues me parece muy bien conservar bitcoin porque es la primera generación... pero si os interesa llenar vuestros bolsillos, yates, fiestas, resolver la vida de varias generaciones,.... entonces sabréis en que cryptos estar para obtener una mayor revalorización.


----------



## uhnitas (18 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Un par de ejemplos de porque el bitcoin puede acabar valiendo 0:
> 
> Antes existía VHS vs BETA; BETA era mejor pero se impuso VHS...
> Linux vs Windows; Todo el mundo sabe que un listo de apellido Gate (puerta) que le pone Windows (ventana) a su mierda.... es para salir corriendo y pese a eso se ha impuesto en el mercado... Ahora lo vemos promocionando
> ...



Digital predictable stricted scarcity. Iguálamelo.


----------



## Divad (18 Jun 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Digital predictable stricted scarcity. Igualamelo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk





Spoiler


----------



## bmbnct (18 Jun 2019)

Ya está disponible Whirlpool, la versión beta* de la implementación de coinjoin para la cartera Samourai:

Samourai-Wallet/Whirlpool

Algunas imágenes obtenidas de pruebas antes de que saliera la beta:











Algo que me gustó es que cuando depositas los UTXO la pool cobra la comisión, una vez que haces mix del UTXO puedes repetir todas las veces que quieras sin pagar. En cambio Wasabi, te cobra una pequeña comisión en cada mix.


*Whirlpool is currently in a public beta state. While we are confident in the architecture and the core functionality, it is essential to keep Whirlpool up to date throughout the development cycle. Bug reports and other issues can be relayed to support@samouraiwallet.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Jun 2019)

¿Me lo parece a mi o el hilo de Bitcoin se ha llenado de subnormales estafados con el culo en llamas de IOTA? Deben andar jodidillos, porque anda que nos les estuvimos avisando de la estafa...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Un par de ejemplos de porque el bitcoin puede acabar valiendo 0:
> 
> Antes existía VHS vs BETA; BETA era mejor pero se impuso VHS...



La diferencia con las estafas de las shitcoins es que ANTES existían VHS, BETA, video 2000... y hoy en día únicamente existe Bitcoin. El resto de mierdas son estafas manifiestas, como vuestro culo está empezando a notar con IOTA ya después de un par de añitos de mete-saca.

Y voy a describir siguiendo tu ejemplo lo que pasa hoy en día.

Hoy en día tenemos una tecnología de video VHS (Bitcoin) que, sin ser perfecta, funciona de puta madre y ofrece algo absolutamente novedoso que no teníamos hasta ahora. Y años después de que se pusiera a disposición del público dicha tecnología, surgieron copias de mierda iniciadas por estafadores que ofrecían ver la televisión con tecnología de hologramas pero sin la necesidad de conectar el reproductor de video a la corriente eléctrica (anunciando que la termodinámica no va con ellos).

Así que ahora tenemos un montón de sistemas de reproducción de video que son simples estafas diseñadas para captar la atención de novatos avariciosos porque anuncian que pueden ofrecer los mismito que los videos VHS pero sin la engorrosa necesidad de obedecer a la termodinámica, así que sus videos "funcionan" sin conectarlos a la corriente eléctrica (IOTA, Maidsafe y demás mierdas PoS).

Luego tenemos un conjunto de compañías de video por cable que anuncian la comodidad de no tener que irse al videoclub a tener que alquilar películas y en la que todos los individuos que desean utilizarlas tienen que conectarse al cable de la compañia y que no son conscientes en realidad de que, en el momento en que al presidente de la compañía le salga de los cojones, desconecta el chiringuito y los deja a todos con el fundido en negro. Son el Procono de las criptomonedas (centralización) como por ejemplo ocurre con Ethereum, Ripple y una larga lista de shitcoins (PoW) que, aunque lo nieguen hasta la saciedad, están centralizadas bien a nivel de infraestructuras o bien a nivel de fundaciones de desarrolladores/inventores.

Y por útimo tenemos a los del canal plus, que están emitiendo películas porno codificadas (las criptomonedas que ofrecen alto grado de anonimato y privacidad), que se trata de un producto de mucha demanda, pero que empiezan ya a tener sudores fríos al observar cómo los inventores de la reproducción de video están empezando a hacer pruebas con algo llamado "hinternec" y donde algún pajarito ya está insinuando que va a poderse ver algún que otro video picante.

Ese es el verdadero símil que tenemos ahora mismo.


----------



## tastas (18 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya está disponible *Whirlpool*



Y no se van a quejar los de las lavadoras? Lo habrán hecho por los loles?


----------



## bmbnct (18 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Y no se van a quejar los de las lavadoras? Lo habrán hecho por los loles?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 119275



Parece que la han puesto con el programa de carga máxima, burbujas eco, prelavado y más. 

Desde que esta la beta disponible no para:



Lleva más de 71 bitcoins que salen relucientes de la lavadora.


----------



## Divad (19 Jun 2019)

No hace falta citarlos todos, basta con saber que han habido cosas mil veces mejor y se han impuesto lo que es peor y está controlado por los amos de siempre.

Ahora lo vemos con el bitcoin, porque sea el primero en nacer se le ha de hacer creer al rebaño que es el mejor, más rápido, más seguro, escalable y detrás están los amos apoyándolo.... cuando cualquiera que se informe sabrá que es el más lento, menos seguro al estar la minería en manos de China, no es escalable ya que obliga a usar LN (el 95% de la población no está para saber como montarse LN  estos bitcoñitos son unos flipados  la sociedad solo quiere consumir y vivir en paz [pan y circo]) y detrás tienen al fantasma Satoshi NakaMOTO que nadie sabe quien es... Mientras tanto, están creciendo ETH, IOTA, EOS,... proyectos 100% respaldados por los amos y dando la cara que están avanzando para que la cadena de bloques y tangle sea rápido, seguro y escalable.

Nadie garantiza que suba a los 100k, 300k o 1M, pero según una línea que se sacan de la manga lo demuestra... Supongamos que sube, pero acaso no van a subir el resto de cryptos? Por ello digo que si uno quiere ganar pasta por revalorización BTC es la que MENOS PASTA DA Y CON MATES NIVEL BÁSICO lo puede ver y comprender cualquiera.

A los bitcoñitos no les interesa que ganes dinero, sino que te quedes en btc y no te muevas (hold). Con éste mensaje ya deberías de oler a mierda a km... tecnológicamente es una mierda y por revalorización es una mierda al cuadrado pero todavía sigue siendo top 1 porque es la primera pasarela más usada para criptolandia.

Muchos ya sabéis de libra, fidelity, bakkt, jp morgan,... van a entrar en tromba creando su propio cortijo (mierda estable) y btc ya no tendrá sentido su uso. Se jubilará y estoy al 99% convenido de que los bitcoñitos desaparecerán de burbuja con los deberes hechos. El dinero que entre por las mierdas estables saltarán a las cryptos de utilidad y mucho dinero volverá a la mierda o no se habrá movido porque no tienen ni puta idea de criptolandia.


----------



## sirpask (19 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Parece que la han puesto con el programa de carga máxima, burbujas eco, prelavado y más.
> 
> Desde que esta la beta disponible no para:
> 
> ...



¿Que es esto de las lavadoras?


----------



## bmbnct (19 Jun 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Que es esto de las lavadoras?



El coinjoin que hace la cartera Samourai se llama Whirlpool (agrupa y mezcla las transacciones de bitcoin a través de varias billeteras para ocultar el origen de los fondos):

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV

Y lo de las lavadoras es un chiste que hizo @tastas


----------



## bmbnct (19 Jun 2019)

Banco Sabadell restringiendo las TX a coinbase:

"Referente a las transferencias, como el beneficiario CP PAYMENTTS LTD , se dedica al negocio de criptomonedas y si las transferencias están relacionado con inversión en criptomonedas, no se puede realizar este tipo de operativa con la cuenta en Banco Sabadell.

En caso que se trata de otro concepto, agradecería ampliación de la información.

Saludos cordiales,"


Sabadell me pide explicaciones de transferencias a Coinbase [TEMA SERIO] - ForoCoches


----------



## tastas (19 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Banco Sabadell restringiendo las TX a coinbase:
> 
> "Referente a las transferencias, como el beneficiario CP PAYMENTTS LTD , se dedica al negocio de criptomonedas y si las transferencias están relacionado con inversión en criptomonedas, no se puede realizar este tipo de operativa con la cuenta en Banco Sabadell.
> 
> ...



A ver quién nos LIBRA de los bancos.
Le han hecho un favor muy grande, por partida triple. Le hacen ir a un banco diferente al Sabadell, y ya habría que elegir mal para ir a uno peor, y fortalecen el convencimiento en Bitcoin y en no utilizar exchanges centralizados.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Banco Sabadell restringiendo las TX a coinbase:
> 
> "Referente a las transferencias, como el beneficiario CP PAYMENTTS LTD , se dedica al negocio de criptomonedas y si las transferencias están relacionado con inversión en criptomonedas, no se puede realizar este tipo de operativa con la cuenta en Banco Sabadell.
> 
> ...



Jaja, no puedes comprar cryptos, te lo prohibimos, saludos cordiales!


----------



## MIP (19 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Banco Sabadell restringiendo las TX a coinbase:
> 
> "Referente a las transferencias, como el beneficiario CP PAYMENTTS LTD , se dedica al negocio de criptomonedas y si las transferencias están relacionado con inversión en criptomonedas, no se puede realizar este tipo de operativa con la cuenta en Banco Sabadell.
> 
> ...



Sera de hace poco porque yo pude mandar a finales de 2018 sin problemas.

Pero vamos que la mando a la de N26 y de ahi a CB y me rio de estos subnormales.


----------



## deepbones (20 Jun 2019)

*Microsoft incorpora a Bitcoin dentro del listado de monedas manejadas por Excel*


"*Ahora los usuarios podrán expresar saldos y balances en la criptomoneda, tal y como lo harían si se tratase de cualquier otra moneda fiat contemplada dentro del programa de hojas de cálculo.*

La compañía tecnológica propietaria de algunos de los softwares más utilizados en todo el mundo, _Microsoft,_ formalizó la incorporación de _Bitcoin_ como una moneda entre las opciones se su programa _Excel._


De acuerdo con informes publicados por diversos medios digitales, el programa para el diseño de hojas de cálculo ya integró en su versión más reciente a _Bitcoin_ dentro de su listado de divisas habilitadas, figurando junto a varias de las monedas más reputadas en todo el mundo como la libra esterlina, el dolar estadounidense, el euro y el yen.

Así mismo lo informaron varios usuarios a través de la red social _Twitter,_ quienes publicaron algunas capturas de pantalla en las que mostraban la incorporación de _Bitcoin_ dentro del listado."

Fuente: https://www.diariobitcoin.com/index...o-del-listado-de-monedas-manejados-por-excel/



*Bancos adoptarán criptomonedas en 5 años, dijo directora del Fondo Monetario Internacional*


*"La representante del FMI considera que el interés de las instituciones financieras en adoptar esas tecnologías digitales será con el fin de llegar a nuevos mercados*

No fue hace más de tres años que íconos del mundo, como el _Wall Street Journa_l y el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) ignoraban completamente a _Bitcoin_ y al mundo de las monedas digitales. Está claro que estas innovaciones y avances financieros, como la tecnología _Blockchain_ de _Bitcoin_, no se pueden ignorar más.

_The Wall Street Journal_ realizó una entrevista de pregunta-respuesta de 20 minutos con una de las ejecutivas financieras más poderosos del mundo, Christine Lagarde, directora gerente del FMI, para hablar de muchos temas que afectan al mundo económico en el que vivimos. Entre las preguntas planteadas por los lectores que enviaron sus dudas al editor de Economía de _WSJ,_ Sudeep Reddy, estuvo incluida una acerca de cómo las monedas digitales como _Bitcoin_ afectarían el futuro del crecimiento económico. Lagarde dio una respuesta positiva:



> «_En última instancia, creo que va a estar en el interés de las instituciones financieras el adoptar esas tecnologías digitales (monedas), porque, como cualquier actor económico en ese campo, quieren llegar a nuevos mercados. Ellos quieren no sólo mantener su base de mercado, sino expandirlo. Y la manera de ampliarlo es llegando a nuevos territorios_«."



Fuente: Bancos adoptarán criptomonedas en 5 años, dijo directora del Fondo Monetario Internacional - DiarioBitcoin


----------



## MIP (20 Jun 2019)

Lo del excel tampoco es para matarse, pones el formato de celda con 8 decimales y listo.


----------



## tastas (20 Jun 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> *Microsoft incorpora a Bitcoin dentro del listado de monedas manejadas por Excel*



Es ahora cuando aparece easyrider a decirnos que el mismísimo Deepbones ha dicho que Bitcoin está centralizado porque está manejado en un Excel?


----------



## sirpask (20 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Banco Sabadell restringiendo las TX a coinbase:
> 
> "Referente a las transferencias, como el beneficiario CP PAYMENTTS LTD , se dedica al negocio de criptomonedas y si las transferencias están relacionado con inversión en criptomonedas, no se puede realizar este tipo de operativa con la cuenta en Banco Sabadell.
> 
> ...



Esto no es un corralito? Un banco no me deja comprar algo con mi dinero... Manda huevos.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Jun 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Esto no es un corralito? Un banco no me deja comprar algo con mi dinero... Manda huevos.



Hombre, comprar drogas, armas y todas esas cosas me parece que tampoco te dejan, ¿no?

Es muy mentalidad 2010, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## sirpask (20 Jun 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, comprar drogas, armas y todas esas cosas me parece que tampoco te dejan, ¿no?
> 
> Es muy mentalidad 2010, pero es lo que hay.



Que cojones tiene que ver Bitcoin con las armas y las drogas? Actualmente se compran mas con dolares que con Bitcoin.


----------



## Divad (21 Jun 2019)

No insistas, en criptolandia no está ni el 1% de la población de la Tierra, bitcoin no es escalable y nunca lo será por muy pesados que os pongáis con la Linterna Mágica que ni los frikis van a usar, salvo 4 flipados que se deben de creer que por defender btc saldrá nakaMOTO a regalarles btc


----------



## Divad (21 Jun 2019)

Mira que eres un iluso, eh! 

Ethereum Blockchain as a Service now on Azure | Blog | Microsoft Azure



> *¿Por qué Ethereum?*
> El Grupo de Socios Empresariales en Microsoft está en la primera línea con algunos de nuestros clientes más grandes. Todos, especialmente los servicios financieros, están interesados en la tecnología Blockchain. Si bien una plataforma como Bitcoin tiene muchos usos excelentes específicamente como Criptomoneda,* Ethereum proporciona la flexibilidad y la extensibilidad que muchos de nuestros clientes estaban buscando. Con el lanzamiento de Frontier el verano pasado, Ethereum es real y tiene una comunidad vibrante de desarrolladores, entusiastas y empresas participantes.*


----------



## deepbones (21 Jun 2019)

Bitcoin es descentralizado, si desapareciera China, *no desaparecería Bitcoin*. A lo sumo podría llegar a ralentizar la salida de bloques en su blockchain y sólo durante un *máximo* de 2 semanas (si fuera verdad, como algunos dicen, que la mayor parte de la minería se realiza allí).


----------



## bmbnct (21 Jun 2019)

Bitcoin ya es la octava moneda más grande del mundo


----------



## Edu.R (21 Jun 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Que cojones tiene que ver Bitcoin con las armas y las drogas? Actualmente se compran mas con dolares que con Bitcoin.



He dicho que era mentalidad muy 2010 porque hay expertos que siguen pensando cosas malas del BTC. Era por matar dos pájaros de un tiro con el comentario, pero en tu caso no lo has entendido.
[automerge]1561121092[/automerge]


sirpask dijo:


> Que cojones tiene que ver Bitcoin con las armas y las drogas? Actualmente se compran mas con dolares que con Bitcoin.



He dicho que era mentalidad muy 2010 porque hay expertos que siguen pensando cosas malas del BTC. Era por matar dos pájaros de un tiro con el comentario, pero en tu caso no lo has entendido.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin ya es la octava moneda más grande del mundo



Y huele a cinco cifras. Para celebrar el solsticio de verano.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Jun 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> Bitcoin es descentralizado, si desapareciera China, *no desaparecería Bitcoin*. A lo sumo podría llegar a ralentizar la salida de bloques en su blockchain y sólo durante un *máximo* de 2 semanas (si fuera verdad, como algunos dicen, que la mayor parte de la minería se realiza allí).



El realidad el máximo tiempo de reajuste no serian 2 semanas sino el tiempo necesario para minar 2016 bloques. Al ritmo normal de 1 bloque cada 10 minutos eso son 2 semanas pero en un escenario donde la potencia de hash baje se incrementaría proporcionalmente el tiempo de reajuste.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Jun 2019)

Bitcoin está muerto, decían.


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Jun 2019)

Estamos de vuelta!


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Jun 2019)

jujuju, ya estamos ahi!!!!


----------



## Pirro (22 Jun 2019)

El indicador troll se ha movido levemente, pero nada en comparación con lo que vivimos hace un par de años. Por su parte en el principal, poca referencia a Bitcoin. En el hilo de las alts, seguimos escribiendo sustancialmente los mismos.

Hemos presenciado como Bitcoin ha triplicado su precio en 6 meses sin ninguna corrección significativa, algo no visto en la burbuja anterior. Quizá -y pueda estar columpiándome- esto signifique que hay menos compradores que en la burbujilla del 17 metiendo mucha más carne en el asador que en el 17. Institucionales.

Supongo que la masa volverá a entrar cuando se rompa el ATH anterior. En cualquier caso no estaré eufórico de verdad hasta que vea un hilo del Freedomfighter alertando de la “estafa” de Bitcoin.

Enhorabuena a todos. El puto mercado, una vez más, dándonos la razón.


----------



## deepbones (22 Jun 2019)

Cryptocurrency market capitalization, prices on widget – COIN360°


----------



## tastas (22 Jun 2019)

A quien le molen las rebajas, ahora mismo en Bisq hay una oferta de sepa EUR al 7% de descuento. Venden 0.1 BTC a 8777 eur/btc, y en ese lado de la oferta es casi imposible estafar ya que los btc se retienen en multifirma 2 de 3.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Es ahora cuando aparece easyrider a decirnos que el mismísimo Deepbones ha dicho que Bitcoin está centralizado porque está manejado en un Excel?



Me encanta que penséis en mi.


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> En cualquier caso no estaré eufórico de verdad hasta que vea un hilo del Freedomfighter alertando de la “estafa” de Bitcoin.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Jun 2019)

cojan sus shitcoins favoritas del top 20 y pa' alante. Mirad NEO, nadie sabe pa que sirve y +20%. Encima es tongo de chinos no?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Jun 2019)

Ya hay iluminados en el principal advirtiendo a la gente de la estafa, véase el mensaje 33 de este jilo:

Brote verde: - Bitcoin sube 700 dólares en cuestión de horas



> El momento de comprar Bitcoin fue cuando costaba 100 euros hace casi una década, ahora el que se meta es subnormal, básicamente porque en cuanto les salga de los cojones a los que mandan, lo devalúan a la nada, el que crea que el Bitcoin va a competir contra el dinero fiduciario, ya sabéis, ese que controlan los que controlan el sistema es que sois muy naive, ingenuos.


----------



## mancuerna_de_4kg (22 Jun 2019)

Llevo algo de bitcoin desde los 5100. Estaba pensando en meter algo mas y, por diversificar, habia pensado en meterlo en ethereum. Es buena idea o mejor incremento posicion en btc cuando retroceda algo?


----------



## sansmith (22 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> cojan sus shitcoins favoritas del top 20 y pa' alante. Mirad NEO, nadie sabe pa que sirve y +20%. Encima es tongo de chinos no?



No se yo ee, hay que ser bastante inepto para meter dinero en Altcoins con la que se viene en BTC en los próximos meses: Halving en Mayo, Probable ETF en Febrero, Lighting Network etc..


----------



## Rauxa (22 Jun 2019)

Ahora en agosto hay un halving en litecoin, no?


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jun 2019)

Mejor dicho imposible.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jun 2019)

Los discapacitados de IOTA con su shitcoin/estafa para subnormales, que no falten.

No sé qué cojones hacéis aquí. En este hilo se respeta la termodinámica.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los discapacitados de IOTA con su shitcoin/estafa para subnormales, que no falten.
> 
> No sé qué cojones hacéis aquí. En este hilo se respeta la termodinámica.



Podemos decir lo que queramos aquí, no vengáis entonces a nuestro hilo.

Por cierto, a ver si arreglais esta mierda...


----------



## Divad (23 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Podemos decir lo que queramos aquí, no vengáis entonces a nuestro hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, a ver si arreglais esta mierda...


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los discapacitados de IOTA con su shitcoin/estafa para subnormales, que no falten.
> 
> No sé qué cojones hacéis aquí. En este hilo se respeta la termodinámica.



Aquí escribimos lo que nos da la gana. Las estafas tienen que salir a La Luz y BTC es una ESTAFA CHINA.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Podemos decir lo que queramos aquí, no vengáis entonces a nuestro hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, a ver si arreglais esta mierda...



Pero que mierda es esto, ah es BTC. Más que 40k transacciones paralizadas y con las comisiones por las nubes. Menuda basura de cadena de bloques y aquí no paráis de vendernos la moto. Es la puta estafa más centralizada que existe. Ademas ahora los propios Exchanges y mineros manipulando al alza el precio para atraer a incautos y desplumarlos, es penoso.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2019)

BTC es un diseño obsoleto y mafioso. En poco tiempo va a desparecer, quien quiera saber cual es la DLT del futuro y pronto del presente, que se lea el siguiente artículo en el que IOTA claramente es la mejor posicionada.



Do you think any cryptocoin is capable of knocking Bitcoin off its #1 position in the next three years and if so why? - Quora


----------



## Azkenchack (23 Jun 2019)

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2019)

También me gustaría dejaros esta bonita canción: SHIMMER


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Podemos decir lo que queramos aquí, no vengáis entonces a nuestro hilo.
> 
> Por cierto, a ver si arreglais esta mierda...



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.

¿Cuánta certidumbre mantiene la estafacoin IOTA de que las transacciones que se han producido en la red van a mantenerse inalteradas en el tiempo?. NINGUNA. Ahí tienes la comparación con Bitcoin. Ahora mismo nosotros tenemos una fracción irrisoria de transacciones pendientes de "sepultar" en nuestra cadena de certidumbre. Las vuestras son del 100%, puesto que ni las que ahora circulan por la red de la estafacoin IOTA, ni las que lo hicieron en el pasado, tendrán jamás la posibilidad de recibir certidumbre matemática de irreversibilidad.

En Bitcoin las transacciones compiten por algo valioso, la certidumbre matemática. En IOTA las transacciones no tienen, ni nunca tendrán, nada valioso por lo que competir.

Mira si hay diferencia. ¿Que nos quedan transacciones pendientes de confirmar y que puede que jamás accedan a la certidumbre? Por supuesto... y a mucha honra.


----------



## Bellabella (23 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC es un diseño obsoleto y mafioso. En poco tiempo va a desparecer, quien quiera saber cual es la DLT del futuro y pronto del presente, que se lea el siguiente artículo en el que IOTA claramente es la mejor posicionada.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think any cryptocoin is capable of knocking Bitcoin off its #1 position in the next three years and if so why? - Quora



Que os pasa con IOTA, debes ir bien cargado de IOTA y eso que yo tengo un 50% btc, 30% eth, 10% iota y 10% ETC, pero no se puede pensar en derrocar a BTC cuando NEO y ETC (atlantis) están a nada de sacarla del top 20, un poco de respeto al algoritmo obsoleto por favor que BTC es como el Real Madrid e IOTA está en tercera división, con buen proyecto, pero en tercera.


----------



## p_pin (23 Jun 2019)

Juas ya están los alarmistas de las comisiones y las transacciones... apenas han bastado unas horas para que su argumento se vaya a tomar por culo, las transacciones sin confirman rondan las 3.000

Y las comisiones, en el último bloque , que cualquiera puede comprobar, hay montones de transacciones a 1S por byte.... se puede tranferir BTC por 3 céntimos de euro

https://btc.com/0000000000000000001c1633d2b100bcfb32ff759f1f05a6818d7df321a87d0e


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Juas ya están los alarmistas de las comisiones y las transacciones... apenas han bastado unas horas para que su argumento se vaya a tomar por culo, las transacciones sin confirman rondan las 3.000
> 
> Y las comisiones, en el último bloque , que cualquiera puede comprobar, hay montones de transacciones a 1S por byte.... se puede tranferir BTC por 3 céntimos de euro
> 
> https://btc.com/0000000000000000001c1633d2b100bcfb32ff759f1f05a6818d7df321a87d0e



Si ahora hay 4 gatos... ¿Qué va a suceder si la usan 2000 millones de personas? El embudo es el mismo.


----------



## MIP (23 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si ahora hay 4 gatos... ¿Qué va a suceder si la usan 2000 millones de personas? El embudo es el mismo.



Para eso se hizo la LN. Habrá que ver si responde a las expectativas de escalabilidad y de accesibilidad, pero aún tiene mucho margen de mejora y se verá con el tiempo.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.
> 
> ¿Cuánta certidumbre mantiene la estafacoin IOTA de que las transacciones que se han producido en la red van a mantenerse inalteradas en el tiempo?. NINGUNA. Ahí tienes la comparación con Bitcoin. Ahora mismo nosotros tenemos una fracción irrisoria de transacciones pendientes de "sepultar" en nuestra cadena de certidumbre. Las vuestras son del 100%, puesto que ni las que ahora circulan por la red de la estafacoin IOTA, ni las que lo hicieron en el pasado, tendrán jamás la posibilidad de recibir certidumbre matemática de irreversibilidad.
> 
> ...



¿Y que crees que va a suceder si no se logra romper el sistema de IOTA? ¿Estás seguro de que podrán romperlo? Mientras no haga nadie logre hacer doble gasto es palabrería vacía. 
Supongo que es todo como decir que la ico de IOTA es fraudulenta y resulta que lo que hubo fue un split de monedas o comparar a maidnadie o decir que sus sistema es POS, aunque sea otra cosa. O decir que no se podría quitar el coordinador, o que bosch, Fujitsu y compañía tendría cada uno su propio coordinador, etc. Por no hablar del aberrante argumento de lightning don't work y el iot, donde ahí sí saliste trasquilado con Easyriders y donde me parece que vosotros sois los que no tenéis ni puta idea. 

Todo ese tipo de falsedades, manipulaciones y vaguedades me han hecho desconfiar bastante de la comunidad que habita en este hilo. 

¿Seguro que el Bitcoin está preparado para un uso masivo? El embudo del cuello de botella es el mismo para 1 millón de personas que para 5000 millones. ¿Habrá que esperar 1 año para ver confirmada una trasferencia?


----------



## p_pin (23 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si ahora hay 4 gatos... ¿Qué va a suceder si la usan 2000 millones de personas? El embudo es el mismo.



Como no existe un problema presente, propones un problema futuro....

Igual hace unos meses eras de los que pensaba que el testigo segregado no iba a solucionar nada... y aquí estamos, bloques llenos, transacciones cerca de máximos (4 gatos y algún que otro perro), y se puede transferir BTC por menos de 10 céntimos de euro


----------



## paketazo (23 Jun 2019)

De momento pasan los años, y quién manda es BTC, aquí y ahora eso es innegable...¿mañana?...pues quizá no haya mañana, eso no es relevante, y menos para la masa borreguil, que le da igual lo que suceda con tal de llenar la panza y ver netflix ... no importa el contenido, importa el continente.

Por otra parte tampoco veo un motivo alarmante en que del maximalismo de BTC aparezcan soluciones por parte de otras personas y equipos...es más, considero eso algo necesario en todo ecosistema competitivo.

Si BTC no tuviera competencia o al menos quienes señalaran sus defectos, sería probable que sus hitos se ralentizasen en el tiempo.

Imaginad una sola marca de vehículos en el mundo...o una sola marca de ropa... la competencia como todos sabemos a nivel social favorece a las mayorías, tanto en calidad como en precio.

Si a mi me cuesta mover mis BTC X, y usando LTC me cuesta 1/X , pues usaré LTC, pero si por ejemplo es más seguro almacenar en la red BTC que en la red LTC grandes cantidades de "dinero", pues usaré la red BTC

IOTA tiene todo por demostrar...o gran parte de lo prometido, y es evidente que a los holders de momento, les toca achantar y esperar...yo llevo un puñado por que la idea me gusta, pero admito que veo muchas complicaciones en lograr hitos o que funcione de manera coordinada...pero asumo que la ecuación riesgo recompensa me merece un %...pero no es la única que llevo, veo potencial en otras cosillas...

¿me equivoco?...probablemente, ya que es el pan de cada día en mi vida...pese a ello, aquí sigo, aprendiendo...hasta que deje de aprender. Y añado que en este foro en concreto, he aprendido al menos el 70% de lo que sé de BTC, así que al menos para mi. ha sido de gran ayuda.

Un saludos


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2019)

Lo que todos hemos podido comprobar es que con 4 gatos y un perro BTC se atasca y las comisiones se van al cielo. Y no es la primera vez, a la mínima que aumenta un poquito su demanda la cadena se atasca, siempre pasa y siempre pasará.

Ya no vamos a tocar el tema de cuando los mineros se ponen tocapelotas y te dejan las transacciones secuestradas porque quieren cobrar más comisiones, es patético.

Lo mejor es cuando la solución planteada es Lightning. Lighting ha quedado meridianamente demostrado es que CENTRALIZADA y OFFCHAIN, así que me río de esa mierda de solución.

A BTC solo le queda morir o morir. Quizás en unos meses veamos superado su ATH, y quizás después de eso ya tenga firmada su sentencia de muerte. Recuerdo que es habitual que las estafas revienten justo después de haber alcanzado su máximo valor, lo que tengo claro es que a mi no me pillará.


----------



## Ojodelince (23 Jun 2019)

Los nervios no ayudan a convencer a nadie.
Dicen por ahí que IOTA es la leche... pero desde luego los mercados, la gente, no parece creérselo demasiado. Con un ROI del -26% está claro que parece que desde su salida ha perdido más que ganado. Sí, muchos compraremos unos cuantos token por si pega un respingo especulativo como a finales del 2017 - bueno, salvo que vengan a insultarme que entonces sí que se me quitan las ganas - pero si tiene que desbancar al BTC... le queda mucho camino, por no decir que la idea parece por completo imposible.

De todas formas el BTC ya se ha metido en una senda en la que no va a tener competencia. Para mí está claro que se ha convertido en la divisa reserva de valor del mundo cripto, un trono del que va a ser difícil de desbancar. Con ese poder da igual que las comisiones sean un poco altas o se tarde un minuto más o menos en validar una operación. Eso será lo de menos. Si el BTC llega a valer lo que muchos intuyen poco importarán esas bagatelas.

IOTA y otras altcoin con quien van a competir de verdad son con proyectos como el de Facebook, - que a mi no me gusta un pelo -y otras multinacionales que sacarán sus criptos arrasando en el actual panorama de altcoins como un huracán. Y aunque podamos decir que Facebook utiliza tus datos, te espía y te manipula... ahí sigue la gente enganchada a la red social, así que su token triunfará sí o sí. Ese es el verdadero adversario de IOTA... y todas las demás alts. Cualquier cripto que pretenda ser medio de pago tiene que tener un valor estable (y se ve que en Facebook han hecho los deberes para llegar a esa conslución) y para mí tiene más futuro Tether o Libra que muchas de esas altcoins que cada día tienen un valor distinto. Cuando algo varía tanto de precio al final no te compras ni un café con una moneda así.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2019)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Los nervios no ayudan a convencer a nadie.
> Dicen por ahí que IOTA es la leche... pero desde luego los mercados, la gente, no parece creérselo demasiado. Con un ROI del -26% está claro que parece que desde su salida ha perdido más que ganado. Sí, muchos compraremos unos cuantos token por si pega un respingo especulativo como a finales del 2017 - bueno, salvo que vengan a insultarme que entonces sí que se me quitan las ganas - pero si tiene que desbancar al BTC... le queda mucho camino, por no decir que la idea parece por completo imposible.
> 
> De todas formas el BTC ya se ha metido en una senda en la que no va a tener competencia. Para mí está claro que se ha convertido en la divisa reserva de valor del mundo cripto, un trono del que va a ser difícil de desbancar. Con ese poder da igual que las comisiones sean un poco altas o se tarde un minuto más o menos en validar una operación. Eso será lo de menos. Si el BTC llega a valer lo que muchos intuyen poco importarán esas bagatelas.
> ...



IOTA es para la economía m2m, no para gilipolleces de gente mandandose dinero en una red social cutre.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Y que crees que va a suceder si no se logra romper el sistema de IOTA? ¿Estás seguro de que podrán romperlo? Mientras no haga nadie logre hacer doble gasto es palabrería vacía.



Hay muchas criptomonedas igual de vulnerables que IOTA y la gente ni siquiera se molesta en atacarlas porque no merecen la pena. Y tienes un buen ejemplo de ello cuando hackean un shitxchanger y la única cripto que se llevan es Bitcoin, fundamentalmente porque es lo único verdaderamente valioso que hay allí.

¿Significa eso que el resto de shitcoins son invulnerables al hackeo/robo? No. Significa que no valen para nada. Ni siquiera valen para ser robadas.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Supongo que es todo como decir que la ico de IOTA es fraudulenta y resulta que lo que hubo fue un split de monedas o comparar a maidnadie o decir que sus sistema es POS, aunque sea otra cosa. ,



Ahora es un sistema absolutamente centralizado y vais a cambiar el sistema a uno DPoS (delegated proof of stake), que cualquiera puede comprobar leyéndose los cambios que queréis implementar.



Parlakistan dijo:


> O decir que no se podría quitar el coordinador, o que bosch, Fujitsu y compañía tendría cada uno su propio coordinador, etc.



Te lo repito, vais a pasar del sistema centralizado actual a un sistema DPoS.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Por no hablar del aberrante argumento de lightning don't work y el iot, donde ahí sí saliste trasquilado con Easyriders y donde me parece que vosotros sois los que no tenéis ni puta idea.



Defiendes verdaderas estafas y eres incapaz de comprender dónde reside el valor de un criptomoneda. Me alegro de que te estén violando analmente con la cotización de la shitcoin IOTA.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Todo ese tipo de falsedades, manipulaciones y vaguedades me han hecho desconfiar bastante de la comunidad que habita en este hilo.



Pues ale, sigue con tu historia de éxito de IOTA, triunfador.



Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Seguro que el Bitcoin está preparado para un uso masivo? El embudo del cuello de botella es el mismo para 1 millón de personas que para 5000 millones. ¿Habrá que esperar 1 año para ver confirmada una trasferencia?



Bitcoin nació ya preparada para el uso masivo. Lo usen 1000 personas, o 1000 millones, ya Satoshi dejó bien clarito desde el whitepaper de que habría que competir por la certidumbre del espacio en la cadena de bloques.

Eso lo entendimos muchos usuarios desde el comienzo excepto los mermados como tú.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay muchas criptomonedas igual de vulnerables que IOTA y la gente ni siquiera se molesta en atacarlas porque no merecen la pena. Y tienes un buen ejemplo de ello cuando hackean un shitxchanger y la única cripto que se llevan es Bitcoin, fundamentalmente porque es lo único verdaderamente valioso que hay allí.
> 
> ¿Significa eso que el resto de shitcoins son invulnerables al hackeo/robo? No significa que no valen para nada. Ni siquiera valen para ser robadas.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja... Venga hasta luego.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> IOTA es para la economía m2m, no para gilipolleces de gente mandandose dinero en una red social cutre.



Precísamente el machine 2 machine requiere de la eliminación total de las barreras de entrada al sistema y de que el propio sistema sea capaz de establecer un canal seguro de comunicación, cosa que sólamente puede hacerse encadenando pruebas de trabajo.

Cuando empiecen a atacar mediante DDoS los nodos del sistema DPoS y la gente empiece a buscar en foros alternativos las nuevas direcciones IP de dichos nodos, ¿sabes lo que harán esas machine 2 machine? Efectivamente, dejarán de funcionar.

¿Y cuando pongan algún sistema de captchas para impedir los ataques de denegación de servicio a los nodos, sabes lo que harán esas "machines"? Dejarán de funcionar.

¿Y cuando los estados en los que buena parte de esos nodos "delegados" se encuentren ubicados exijan la implantación de un sistema de AML y KyC sabes lo que les pasará a esas "machines"? Pues que dejarán de funcionar.

Eso es algo que en Bitcoin no puede ocurrir porque la red Bitcoin es el propio canal de comunicación seguro, porque las comisiones impiden los ataques de SPAM y porque la cadena de bloques es la única forma de acceso libre, transparente y sin barreras de entrada a un sistema descentralizado.

Si no hay cadena de bloques con prueba de trabajo encadenada, entonces tienes que loguearte, resolver captchas, introducir ususarios y contraseñas, usar tarjetas de coordenadas, responde SMSs a móviles, etc. Sin ella no hay comunicación de valor posible entre máquinas de forma completamente autónoma.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Precísamente el machine 2 machine requiere de la eliminación total de las barreras de entrada al sistema y de que el propio sistema sea capaz de establecer un canal seguro de comunicación, cosa que sólamente puede hacerse encadenando pruebas de trabajo.
> 
> Cuando empiecen a atacar mediante DDoS los nodos del sistema DPoS y la gente empiece a buscar en foros alternativos las nuevas direcciones IP de dichos nodos, ¿sabes lo que harán esas machine 2 machine? Efectivamente, dejarán de funcionar.
> 
> ...



No sé puede atacar de ese modo, hay un gasto de energía, una pequeña prueba de trabajo para prevenirlo y como ya se ha comentado, los nodos que se comporten maliciosamente perderán el maná y serán eliminados del sistema.


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay muchas criptomonedas igual de vulnerables que IOTA y la gente ni siquiera se molesta en atacarlas porque no merecen la pena. Y tienes un buen ejemplo de ello cuando hackean un shitxchanger y la única cripto que se llevan es Bitcoin, fundamentalmente porque es lo único verdaderamente valioso que hay allí.
> 
> ¿Significa eso que el resto de shitcoins son invulnerables al hackeo/robo? No. Significa que no valen para nada. Ni siquiera valen para ser robadas.
> 
> ...



Me parto con todas las chorradas que dices, mientes de una forma tan descarada que das pena. Los únicos nodos delegados son los de BTC con sus mineros.

Ya sabemos todos por aquí que eres un mentiroso estafador. Lo más POS que hay es BTC CENTRALIZADO CHINO.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me parto con todas las chorradas que dices, mientes de una forma tan descarada que das pena.
> 
> Ya sabemos todos por aquí que eres un mentiroso estafador. Lo más POS que hay es BTC CENTRALIZADO CHINO.



Quiero puntualizar otra mentira que dice, Shimmer no es Dpos, aquí no se eligen a unos cuantos nodos por votación como validadores, simplemente su reputación se basa en el maná que ganan por comportamiento honesto.


----------



## StalkerTlön (23 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los discapacitados de IOTA con su shitcoin/estafa para subnormales, que no falten.
> 
> No sé qué cojones hacéis aquí. En este hilo se respeta la termodinámica.



A ver Mojón, ya que te veo tan puesto con la termodinámica, ¿que piensas sobre el "Demonio de Maxwell"?. ¿Como explican las leyes de la termodinámica la existencia de la vida? Te aseguro que las leyes fisicas de hoy serán obsoletas el dia de mañana, y como siempre ha ocurrido, irán avanzando y terminarán acabando con muchos dogmas académicos actuales.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jun 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> A ver Mojón, ya que te veo tan puesto con la termodinámica, ¿que piensas sobre el "Demonio de Maxwell"?. ¿Como explican las leyes de la termodinámica la existencia de la vida? Te aseguro que las leyes fisicas de hoy serán obsoletas el dia de mañana, y como siempre ha ocurrido, irán avanzando y terminarán acabando con muchos dogmas académicos actuales.



Esas dos sí que son preguntas interesantes e importantes. No te conozco, ni te he visto mucho postear por aquí, pero yo soy de los que opina que uno se define más por las preguntas que realiza que por las respuestas, así que te has definido muy bien.

Las leyes de la termodinámica no explican el surgimiento de la vida, como tampoco pueden explicar el surgimiento de las estrellas. De hecho, ambas cosas son, en aparencia, absolutamente contrarias a cómo la termodinámica nos dice que funciona el universo.

Aunque estoy seguro de que tú esto ya lo sabías, porque tienes pinta de haberme hecho la pregunta ya sabiendo la respuesta. ;D

Empiezo por las estrellas: Si la termodinámica nos dice que el Universo tiende de forma natural a incrementar la entropía, es imposible entonces que la materia, de forma natural, haya formado las estrellas. Y para más inri, resulta que la mayoría de la materia visible de las galaxias forma parte de dichas estrellas. ¿Cómo puede ser posible que, si el Universo tiende a maximizar la entropía, se formen naturalmente estructuras que parecen contravenir este principio?

Pues (y ahora viene una especulación) porque probablemente esa organización aparente de la materia en forma de estrella, aunque suponga una isla de "reducción de la entropía", esté forzando a que el resto del Universo acelere su entropía de forma mayor que la que tendríamos por el mero azar.

Ojo, todo esto es una teoría. Aunque yo la creo firmemente.

Pues la vida es exactamente lo mismo, pero en lugar de estar hablando de la materia/energía (que es lo mismo, tal y como dedujo Einstein), estaríamos hablando de información.

Probablemente la vida no es más que una forma de "reducción local de la entropía de la información" que estaría logrando acelerar la entropía de la información que se daría en el resto del Universo por el simple azar.

Y ya puestos a especular, si la materia visible vulnera (ya hemos dicho que aparentemente) el principio del incremento de la entropía del Universo en tantas y tantas estrellas, yo supongo que por la misma razón, la información debe estar igualmente presente en forma de vida de manera muy numerosa por todo el Universo.

Qué opinas tú?


----------



## Edu.R (23 Jun 2019)

mancuerna_de_4kg dijo:


> Llevo algo de bitcoin desde los 5100. Estaba pensando en meter algo mas y, por diversificar, habia pensado en meterlo en ethereum. Es buena idea o mejor incremento posicion en btc cuando retroceda algo?



Es lo que se dice siempre. Es una inversión de riesgo, cualquier cripto. Porque te compres 3-4 ETH y los tengas, pues puedes palmar 1000€, pero alomejor sin querer te doblas.

Si uno se hubiera comprado 100 ETH cuando valian 10$, pues ahora tendría 30000$ al cambio. Y no fue hace tantísimo.

---

En otro orden de cosas, se está moviendo más pasta en BTC que cuando el burbujote de los 20.000$. En aquella época hubo picos de 23-24k millones de $ al día. Estos dias ha habido picos de casi 35k millones de $ al día.


----------



## remonster (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me parto con todas las chorradas que dices, mientes de una forma tan descarada que das pena. Los únicos nodos delegados son los de BTC con sus mineros.
> 
> Ya sabemos todos por aquí que eres un mentiroso estafador. Lo más POS que hay es BTC CENTRALIZADO CHINO.



Ya lo vimos con el UASF. A mamarla a Parla.

Que penoso el nivel de los trolls, no conocen ni la historia de BTC de menos de 2 años.


----------



## StalkerTlön (24 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esas dos sí que son preguntas interesantes e importantes. No te conozco, ni te he visto mucho postear por aquí, pero yo soy de los que opina que uno se define más por las preguntas que realiza que por las respuestas, así que te has definido muy bien.
> 
> Las leyes de la termodinámica no explican el surgimiento de la vida, como tampoco pueden explicar el surgimiento de las estrellas. De hecho, ambas cosas son, en aparencia, absolutamente contrarias a cómo la termodinámica nos dice que funciona el universo.
> 
> ...



Creo que existe cierta incertidumbre al respecto.Todo depende del ámbito del sistema que evaluemos o de nuestra percepción del mismo, un sistema cerrado en teoría se rige por las leyes de la termodinámica, pero ¿realmente podemos decir que existe un "sistema cerrado"?. Los estudiosos del energía del punto cero tienen ideas interesantes al respecto y exploran otras posibilidades. Adjunto un video documental por si alguien está interesado, hablan cientificos del MIT, y gente de lo mas diversa, muy recomendable: 

Por otro lado te cito algunos pensadores y científicos y una hipótesis:

“La entropía no aumenta porque se añada algo físico al Universo. Un aumento de la entropía refleja el desorden creciente del mundo, es decir, la reducción de la calidad de su cantidad de energía. No hay una fuente cósmica externa de entropía. El aumento en la entropía es sencillamente el aumento del desorden de la energía y de la materia que ya tenemos”
ATKINS, Peter. “El dedo de Galileo”.

“El que con el tiempo aumente el desorden o la entropía del mundo es un ejemplo de lo que se llama flecha del tiempo. Hay al menos tres flechas del tiempo diferentes. Primeramente, está la flecha termodinámica, que es la dirección del tiempo en la que el desorden o la entropía aumentan. Luego está la flecha psicológica. Esta es la dirección en la que nosotros sentimos
que pasa el tiempo, la dirección en la que recordamos el pasado pero no el futuro. Finalmente, está la flecha cosmológica. Esta es la dirección en la que el universo está expandiéndose en vez de contrayéndose”.
HAWKINGS, Stephen W. “Historia del tiempo”.


James Clerk Maxwell y su célebre demonio indican el carácter informativo de todo lo que existe en el mundo mediante un continuo intercambio de datos que provoca los desequilibrios necesarios hacia los sistemas evolutivos... ¿la vida?

Como hipótesis: ¿Podemos pensar quizás que BTC e IOTA son sistemas vivos? Como ya comenté en alguna ocasión Bitcoin me recuerda al funcionamiento del ADN e IOTA a una red neuronal del cerebro, ambos existen en las formas de vida. Suponemos que los que tienen redes neuronales y cerebros son más avanzados y sofisticados, pero quizás una bacteria puede ser más resistente ante el paso del tiempo si hay un evento catastrófico. En todo caso, creo que no son incompatibles y cada uno tiene cualidades diferentes.


----------



## barborico (24 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Empiezo por las estrellas: Si la termodinámica nos dice que el Universo tiende de forma natural a incrementar la entropía, es imposible entonces que la materia, de forma natural, haya formado las estrellas. Y para más inri, resulta que la mayoría de la materia visible de las galaxias forma parte de dichas estrellas. ¿Cómo puede ser posible que, si el Universo tiende a maximizar la entropía, se formen naturalmente estructuras que parecen contravenir este principio?
> 
> [..]
> 
> ...



La vida existe debido a que las constantes universales son las que son + principio de mínima acción: Principio de mínima acción - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La energía tiende siempre a "acumularse" en puntos concretos porque siempre habrá puntos concretos donde se pueda acumular con la menor acción posible (sería una explicación parecida a la isla de estabilidad), excepto cuando sea el final del universo, donde la entropía será la más alta posible y dejará de tener sentido seguir ejecutando el simulador:


Bueno, me voy a comer


----------



## easyridergs (24 Jun 2019)

Es muy lamentable ver a personas que cuando no tienen respuestas reales a problemas reales que se les plantea se dedican a dar respuestas estrambóticas y fuera del contexto del tema planteado.

Ni la termodinámica ni la entropía justifican la lentitud de BTC, el que la mayoría del hash minero esté en China, el que las comisiones sean aleatorias y desorbitadas, el que no se hayan planteado la gestión del crecimiento de la base de datos, el que se confíe en una solución OFFCHAIN centralizada para resolver la falta de escalabilidad, más tantos y tantos temas negativos.

Aunque todos estemos afectados por la termodinámica al final ésta nos importa nada, porque las personas y en breve las máquinas demandamos soluciones reales a problemas reales y en el asunto que nos ocupa, que son los DLT, la termodinámica y la entropia en los términos que Mojon nos las plantean han solucionado absolutamente nada. Solo han servido para crear una red controlada por terceros, con un enorme gasto de energía, totalmente ineficiente e ineficaz, cargándose de raíz lo fundamental de un DLT que es la confianza.

BTC precisamente lo que no aporta es confianza, porque nadie puede confiar en una red en la que de un día para otro un gobierno puede hacer que todo lo que tienes, todo por lo que has luchado por conseguir, te sea arrebatado. Esto es lo que ha conseguido la termodinámica y entropía de Mojon.

Está claro que los intereses de estas personas que nos animan a confiar en el sistema mafioso de BTC lo único que buscan es arrebatarnos todos nuestros bienes. 

Será Mojon un agente chino? Cada vez pinta más que SÍ.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> ....una red en la que de un día para otro un gobierno puede hacer que todo lo que tienes, todo por lo que has luchado por conseguir, te sea arrebatado.



Es gracioso leer a un fanboy de IOTA soltar semejante magufada y en cambio que no le importe decir que la shitcoin en la que confía tiene CEO, empresas promotoras, reglas en el protocolo que las cambia y decide una fundación, etc. 

Y luego está lo que no dice, que por decisión de la fundación, te pueden arrebatar los fondos que tengas y hacerte pasar un KYC para recuperarlos (como así paso en 2017). Aún hay gente que aparece en el discord de IOTA (apartado reclaim) pidiendo información de cómo recuperarlos.

Es obvio que tu intención es la de crear polémica para dar publicidad y que se hable de tu shitcoin, pero me encantaría que expusieses, a ser posible sin magufadas, lo que cito de tu shitpost, como podría arrebatar un gobierno a alguien sus bitcoins.

Es obvio que, como en otras ocasiones, tus planteamientos estarán errados y que como ha comentado @remonster no tienes npi del pasado de bitcoin (ni de su tecnología, ni de teoría de juegos... pero eso es otro tema); pero mira, igual se abre un debate en el que a base de 'zascas' aprendes algo.


----------



## uhnitas (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es muy lamentable ver a personas que cuando no tienen respuestas reales a problemas reales que se les plantea se dedican a dar respuestas estrambóticas y fuera del contexto del tema planteado.
> 
> Ni la termodinámica ni la entropía justifican la lentitud de BTC, el que la mayoría del hash minero esté en China, el que las comisiones sean aleatorias y desorbitadas, el que no se hayan planteado la gestión del crecimiento de la base de datos, el que se confíe en una solución OFFCHAIN centralizada para resolver la falta de escalabilidad, más tantos y tantos temas negativos.
> 
> ...



Es fácil reconocer a los iguales. Dejas a las claras que no tienes nivel para seguirle el debate a Mojón y Stalkertlon. No entiendes lo que hablan, te viene grande. Aprende, no te pongas en evidencia. Juega en tu contra de cara a seguir shilleando tus shits. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (24 Jun 2019)

El que no entiende nada es el que confunde termodinámica con un libro digital distribuido, el que no entiende nada es el que confunde una empresa con una fundación, el que no entiende nada es el que no sabe que IOTA es OPEN SOURCE y todo su código es revisable y auditable por CUALQUIERA y CUALQUIERA puede aportar al mismo, el que no entiende nada es el que no quiere reconocer que BTC tiene un problemón con la escalabilidad, con las comisiones, con los mineros, con la centralización.

El que quiera entender algo que mire el gráfico adjunto, a día de hoy ni un 2% de la población utiliza BTC, en esta situación de ínfima utilización hay picos de casi 70000 transacciones pendientes, gente con su dinero atrapado por los mineros y sin poder hacer nada. Esto es lo que hay que entender y lo malo es que no quieren solucionarlo ¿Sabéis por qué? Porque QUIEREN QUEDARSE CON VUESTRO DINERO, así de fácil.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2019)

Madre mía pero que tonto es el tío este, no se cansa de hacer el ridículo. Como se nota que nos estamos acercando a nuevos máximos y sus shitcoins están quedando en evidencia y tienen que salir de sus cuevas a promocionarlas.


----------



## barborico (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> El que no entiende nada es el que confunde termodinámica con un libro digital distribuido, el que no entiende nada es el que confunde una empresa con una fundación, el que no entiende nada es el que no sabe que IOTA es OPEN SOURCE y todo su código es revisable y auditable por CUALQUIERA y CUALQUIERA puede aportar al mismo, el que no entiende nada es el que no quiere reconocer que BTC tiene un problemón con la escalabilidad, con las comisiones, con los mineros, con la centralización.
> 
> El que quiera entender algo que mire el gráfico adjunto, a día de hoy ni un 2% de la población utiliza BTC, en esta situación de ínfima utilización hay picos de casi 70000 transacciones pendientes, gente con su dinero atrapado por los mineros y sin poder hacer nada. Esto es lo que hay que entender y lo malo es que no quieren solucionarlo ¿Sabéis por qué? Porque QUIEREN QUEDARSE CON VUESTRO DINERO, así de fácil.



Si hay tanta gente que quiere usarlo, por algo será... que tendrá tendrá... esa cosa anquilosada y prehistórica... a lo mejor es que se siente sólido, no como el humo


----------



## easyridergs (24 Jun 2019)

¿Vuestra argumentación en contra a que hay decenas de miles de transacciones pendientes es que hago el ridículo?

¿Qué lo quiere usar tanta gente cuando no lo usa ni el 2% de la población?

Si queréis entramos en los tiempos de confirmación, QUE ES DE HORAS y puede llegar hasta a DÍAS.

A ver, ¿Quien hace el ridículo aquí?

Explicad ¿Quien os paga, a quien os debéis, a que pool de minería estáis enganchados? Si no vuestro NEGACIONISMO no se entiende.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> El que no entiende nada es el que confunde termodinámica con un libro digital distribuido, el que no entiende nada es el que confunde una empresa con una fundación, el que no entiende nada es el que no sabe que IOTA es OPEN SOURCE y todo su código es revisable y auditable por CUALQUIERA y CUALQUIERA puede aportar al mismo, el que no entiende nada es el que no quiere reconocer que BTC tiene un problemón con la escalabilidad, con las comisiones, con los mineros, con la centralización.
> 
> El que quiera entender algo que mire el gráfico adjunto, a día de hoy ni un 2% de la población utiliza BTC, en esta situación de ínfima utilización hay picos de casi 70000 transacciones pendientes, gente con su dinero atrapado por los mineros y sin poder hacer nada. Esto es lo que hay que entender y lo malo es que no quieren solucionarlo ¿Sabéis por qué? Porque QUIEREN QUEDARSE CON VUESTRO DINERO, así de fácil.



Aquí lo único que está demostrado porque ya ha pasado es que IOTA puede mover los fondos de usuarios a direcciones de la fundación cuando quieran y el que quiera recuperarlos debe pasar un proceso kyc con una EMPRESA. Desmientelo o sino cierra el bocón. 

Bitcoin tiene soluciones de la capa 0 para mejorar su escalabilidad que están cerca de salir; soluciones al nivel de lo que supuso el testigo segregado como son las firmas Schnorr que serán un reemplazo para las firmas ECDSA. Y como sabes es también escalable en capas como LN o Liquid.

Sigo esperando tu respuesta a como un gobierno puede robarte los bitcoins.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Aquí lo único que está demostrado porque ya ha pasado es que IOTA puede mover los fondos de usuarios a direcciones de la fundación cuando quieran y el que quiera recuperarlos debe pasar un proceso kyc con una EMPRESA. Desmientelo o sino cierra el bocón.
> 
> Bitcoin tiene soluciones de la capa 0 para mejorar su escalabilidad que están cerca de salir; soluciones al nivel de lo que supuso el testigo segregado como son las firmas Schnorr que serán un reemplazo para las firmas ECDSA. Y como sabes es también escalable en capas como LN o Liquid.



Lo que dices de IOTA es rotundamente FALSO y se ha desmentido en este mismo foro en varias ocasiones, animo a la gente a que lo compruebe. Es más, animo a la gente a que lo investigue por ella misma fuera de este foro y verá que es otra manipulación más de los mafiosos de BTC. Lo grave es que SABES QUE ES MENTIRA y que mezclas cosas deliberadamente para MENTIR una vez más. Haces como Mojon y su entropía, MENTIR y MENTIR, MEZCLAR, CONFUNDIR, MENTIR ... Es un bucle que no para y en el que estáis instalados PARA ROBAR.

La única solución de BTC para la capa 0 es aumentar el tamaño de bloques, no hay ninguna más y también lo sabes. Esa solución no soluciona nada porque ya se ha probado y lo único que aumenta es el coste de operación de la red de forma desproporcionada en relación al aumento de las transacciones. Las demás soluciones son OFFCHAIN y no me voy a cansar de repetirlo porque es la REALIDAD.

Es una pena que BTC se conduzca a la desaparición gracias a NEGACIONISTAS MENTIROSOS como TÚ.

Me reitero, ¿A quien os debéis, quien os paga, de que pool de minería dependéis? Si no, no se entiende tanto engaño.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Aquí lo único que está demostrado porque ya ha pasado es que IOTA puede mover los fondos de usuarios a direcciones de la fundación cuando quieran y el que quiera recuperarlos debe pasar un proceso kyc con una EMPRESA. Desmientelo o sino cierra el bocón.
> 
> Bitcoin tiene soluciones de la capa 0 para mejorar su escalabilidad que están cerca de salir; soluciones al nivel de lo que supuso el testigo segregado como son las firmas Schnorr que serán un reemplazo para las firmas ECDSA. Y como sabes es también escalable en capas como LN o Liquid.
> 
> Sigo esperando tu respuesta a como un gobierno puede robarte los bitcoins.



Eso pasó cuando al principio hubo usuarios que realizaron doble gasto, ya que las direcciones en IOTA de momento no son reutilizables, se hizo para proteger sus fondos (por cierto, lo de las direcciones sirve para proteger de la computación cuántica, algo que por aquí no interesa mucho).

Lo cierto es que una vez se quité el coordinador ya no habrá vuelta atrás y no se podrá revertir nada. 

Yo lo que creo es que al final aumentarán los de core el bloque y dirán donde dije digo digo Diego. La cadena principal debe usarse si o si, y Easyriders creo que se equivoca en la estadística, hoy en día me parece que andábamos no ya por un 2% de personas que usan cryptos, sino por un 0.3% o algo así...


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso pasó cuando al principio hubo usuarios que realizaron doble gasto, ya que las direcciones en IOTA de momento no son reutilizables, se hizo para proteger sus fondos (por cierto, lo de las direcciones sirve para proteger de la computación cuántica, algo que por aquí no interesa mucho).
> 
> Lo cierto es que una vez se quité el coordinador ya no habrá vuelta atrás y no se podrá revertir nada.
> 
> Yo lo que creo es que al final aumentarán los de core el bloque y dirán donde dije digo digo Diego. La cadena principal debe usarse si o si, y Easyriders creo que se equivoca en la estadística, hoy en día me parece que andábamos no ya por un 2% de personas que usan cryptos, sino por un 0.3% o algo así...



Curioso que uno diga que si y el otro diga que no. Yo se que SI porque a un conocido mío le paso y me conozco todo el proceso por el que tuvo que pasar al dedillo. Cambio el formato de la semilla y los usuarios que no la actualizaron a tiempo se quedaron sin sus iotas por un largo tiempo, cerca de un año.

Eso es así, puedo recuperar emails, nombre de la empresa que realizó el KYC, pantallazos del discord y lo que queráis. Pero creo que no es necesario porque es algo comprobable por cualquiera, aunque si lo queréis lo pongo en el hilo de IOTA, no tengo problema.

Cuando quiten el coordinador, hablamos, pero ahora es lo que hay.


----------



## barborico (24 Jun 2019)

Venga, vamos a sacar algo positivo:


> Es muy lamentable ver a personas que cuando no tienen respuestas reales a problemas reales que se les plantea se dedican a dar respuestas estrambóticas y fuera del contexto del tema planteado.
> 
> Nada justifica un proyecto como IOTA, el que la mayoría de sus tokens estén en manos de la fundación, el que el operador del clúster diferente de cero pueda crear IOTA de la nada, el que no se hayan planteado que no se pueden almacenar los datos gratis, el que se confíe en una miríada de personas por presentarse como expertos, más tantos y tantos temas negativos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Curioso que uno diga que si y el otro diga que no. Yo se que SI porque a un conocido mío le paso y me conozco todo el proceso por el que tuvo que pasar al dedillo. Cambio el formato de la semilla y los usuarios que no la actualizaron a tiempo se quedaron sin sus iotas por un largo tiempo, cerca de un año.
> 
> Eso es así, puedo recuperar emails, nombre de la empresa que realizó el KYC, pantallazos del discord y lo que queráis. Pero creo que no es necesario porque es algo comprobable por cualquiera, aunque si lo queréis lo pongo en el hilo de IOTA, no tengo problema.
> 
> Cuando quiten el coordinador, hablamos, pero ahora es lo que hay.



Bien, pero no es exactamente como lo has contado, el coo puede bloquear los fondos, pero no moverlos a otro lado. En cualquier caso pronto dará igual.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me reitero, ¿A quien os debéis, quien os paga, de que pool de minería dependéis? Si no, no se entiende tanto engaño.



No me debo a nadie, yo elijo lo que es bitcoin, es a lo que @remonster se refería, por mucho que los mineros intenten modificar las reglas de consenso (como lo intentaron cuando se dio el UASF), somos los usuarios los que las elegimos usando uno u otro cliente. Si los mineros cambian el límite de 21 millones a 50 millones, se crea un nuevo bitcoin que nadie seguiría y acabaría abandonado. 

Pero es obvio que alguien como tú no lo va a entender, al menos en el estado de 'ojetecalor' en el que estás. Toma aire e inténtalo.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2019)

Pero si es muy sencillo, vosotros los shitcoiners, comprad todos los mierdIOTAS que queráis. Yo no os lo voy a impedir, como si quereis hipotecar vuestra casa para comprar más. Yo me quedo con mis BITCOINS. Y de aquí a un par de años cuando estáis durmiendo debajo de un puente porque vuestra shitcoin no vale nada, volvéis otra vez por aquí y nos volveis a contar lo buena que es.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bien, pero no es exactamente como lo has contado, el coo puede bloquear los fondos, pero no moverlos a otro lado. En cualquier caso pronto dará igual.



Quizás por el paso del tiempo este errado en este detalle, yo juraría que los fondos se movieron a una dirección de la fundación y que un paso previo a recuperarlos era darles la seed vieja para luego seguir el proceso kyc. Pero igual es eso, que se congelaron y necesitaban la seed para desbloquearlos. 

En cualquier caso no quiero echar más mierda en IOTA, ya somos mayorcitos para saber en qué nos metemos, pero si el trolete con el culo en llamas ataca con descalificaciones y mentiras mil veces refutadas volveré a la carga


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Quizás por el paso del tiempo este errado en este detalle, yo juraría que los fondos se movieron a una dirección de la fundación y que un paso previo a recuperarlos era darles la seed vieja para luego seguir el proceso kyc. Pero igual es eso, que se congelaron y necesitaban la seed para desbloquearlos.
> 
> En cualquier caso no quiero echar más mierda en IOTA, ya somos mayorcitos para saber en qué nos metemos, pero si el trolete con el culo en llamas ataca con descalificaciones y mentiras mil veces refutadas volveré a la carga



Bien, se agradece que tu tengas educación. Suerte en todo caso con las inversiones, que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## StalkerTlön (24 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Si hay tanta gente que quiere usarlo, por algo será... que tendrá tendrá... esa cosa anquilosada y prehistórica... a lo mejor es que se siente sólido, no como el humo



El humo y las nubes tienen propiedades que no tienen los relojes: "Karl Popper nos avisa de la necesidad del estudio de las nubes frente a los relojes por la posesión de propiedades homogéneas y constantes en la variacion de su forma. Esto las confiere características energéticas más cercanas al funcionamiento de lo real que de las de corte mecánico utilizadas hasta el presente". 

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...FjACegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw1wQ9dZtSB4VOX_GsKFdZXT


----------



## easyridergs (24 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Quizás por el paso del tiempo este errado en este detalle, yo juraría que los fondos se movieron a una dirección de la fundación y que un paso previo a recuperarlos era darles la seed vieja para luego seguir el proceso kyc. Pero igual es eso, que se congelaron y necesitaban la seed para desbloquearlos.
> 
> En cualquier caso no quiero echar más mierda en IOTA, ya somos mayorcitos para saber en qué nos metemos, pero si el trolete con el culo en llamas ataca con descalificaciones y mentiras mil veces refutadas volveré a la carga



Di lo que quieras, las únicas mentiras son las tuyas. Lo que has mal explicado fue al inicio del todo y para que la gente no perdiera su dinero por error suyo. Se bloquearon de forma cautelar los fondos de gente que había reutilizado direcciones cosa que no se debe hacer en IOTA debido a su seguridad cuántica y que ahora es imposible de reutilizar con la wallet DESCENTRALIZADA TRINITY. Nunca se han quitado fondos porque sencillamente es imposible. Claro después había que demostrar la pertenencia de esa dirección. De eso a decir que IOTA es una empresa es otra manipulación de las tuyas y más que quitaron fondos, otra MENTIRA.

Del COO no te preocupes, que pronto va a ser historia y no va a ser la chapuza que se ha hecho con BTC.

Y ya que sale el tema del COO, porque no explicas la polémica de los Checkpoints de BTC, que al final era una solución similar al COO. Veo que se le ha dado una “bonita” solución, centralizar toda la minería en China.


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2019)

Trol lo lol


----------



## Pirro (24 Jun 2019)

Si algo he aprendido en la especulación de criptomierdas los últimos años es que quienes asumen un proyecto como si fuera propio, tomándose a lo personal las críticas que se hacen a ese proyecto son personas que:

A) Han invertido lo máximo que podrían permitirse perder o más.

B) Acaban perdiendo, inexorablemente, pues ese "vínculo emocional" -que no es más que puta codicia aderezada con pseudociencia- siempre es explotado por el mercado. Cuando hay pump no venden porque seguirá subiendo, cuando hay dump no venden porque el mercado se está equivocando.

C) Hacen de los foros, los grupos de Telegram, los Discord de turno una especie de diván donde hablan para sí mismos autoafirmándose en sus decisiones.

Al final lo de siempre, codicia. Nubla el sentido crítico y lleva a la gente a cometer estupideces.


----------



## barborico (24 Jun 2019)




----------



## easyridergs (24 Jun 2019)

Desde luego que de momento nadie ha podido refutar con pruebas nada de lo que dicho. Solo aportáis descalificaciones personales, esto hace un flaco favor a BTC.

El NEGACIONISMO no va a poder evitar que BTC desparezca, la centralización lo va a hacer desaparecer, de hecho le queda muy poco.



PD. Mañana os daré más datos, que se que os gustan.


----------



## tolomeo (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Desde luego que de momento nadie ha podido refutar con pruebas nada de lo que dicho. Solo aportáis descalificaciones personales, esto hace un flaco favor a BTC.
> 
> El NEGACIONISMO no va a poder evitar que BTC desparezca, la centralización lo va a hacer desaparecer, de hecho le queda muy poco.
> 
> ...



Eres un pesado tío. 
Ya te lo han explicado 40 veces, pero te lo repito otra vez:
Si mañana se funden todos los mineros chinos, en pocos días la dificultad de cálculo de la red se auto-modula para que sea rentable minar a los nodos mineros que queden (y que surjan aprovechando la oportunidad). 
Como mucho bajaría el precio de forma circunstancial pero nada más. 
El punto fuerte, o mejor dicho los puntos, son los miles de nodos completos distribuidos por los 5 continentes que validan y transmiten las transacciones


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jun 2019)

Un AMA a un empleado de Chainanalysis (empresa que se dedica al análisis de blockchain)

Desde el móvil no me deja pegar bien el enlace, para verlo, quitad el guión que hay en la palabra 'red-dit'.

https://www.red-dit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/c4so58/i_am_a_current_or_former_employee_of_chainalysis/

Pego algunos pantallazos de preguntas y respuestas. Esta siendo bastante interesante, echadle un ojo si podéis.


----------



## Divad (25 Jun 2019)

PABLO MARTIN LAZARE dijo:


> EN EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL HABRA UN LIDER MUNDIAL UNICO (EL ANTICRISTO) eso NO esta en discusión, lo que también esta claro es que como etapa intermedia a la MONEDA MUNDIAL UNICA, habra 10 una por cada SUPER-ESTADO (TIPO LA UNION EUROPEA), uno ya existe que es el EURO, otro esta avanzado, el AFRO y se habla fuertemente del AMERO (EEUU, Mexico y Canada), el UNASUR tendra el suyo y asi cada uno de estos (ver a partir de pagina 168 de Folleto ILLUMINATI y CONSPIRACION DEL ANTICRISTO). Luego todas estas se unificaran en una sola que bien puede ser el BITCOIN (o alguna otra criptomoneda que cumpla los requisitos)
> Una hipótesis muy posible es que EL SMARTPHONE tan popular en estos días servirá como medio de pago (ya lo es) y para desbloquearlo estará el CHIP-RFID (se puede buscar en Youtube como esto ya existe)
> Respecto a la MONEDA MUNDIAL UNICA no importa como se llame, pero que va a existir, va a existir.
> 
> ...



Te irá mejor si te dedicas a especular, sacas pasta y te pagas el bunker para sobrevivir eternamente


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Un AMA a un empleado de Chainanalysis (empresa que se dedica al análisis de blockchain)
> 
> Desde el móvil no me deja pegar bien el enlace, para verlo, quitad el guión que hay en la palabra 'red-dit'.
> 
> ...



Twitt que cuestiona lo respondido ayer por Chainanalysis sobre la cartera Wasabi 

Creo que esa duda estuvo en cabeza de muchos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Jun 2019)

Haciendo un zoom out se aprecia una subida bastante vertical, casi como la del burbujote de finales de 2017.
¿Qué os parece?


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2019)

- La red LightningNetwork supera por primera vez los 10 millones de dolares:



- Nuevo record en el hashrate de bitcoin:


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> - La red LightningNetwork supera por primera vez los 10 millones de dolares:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero hay 5000 transacciones que han pagado un satoshi de comisión y aún no han entrado a la cadena de bloques, y además ya nadie habla de segwit porque debió de ser otra estafa de blockstream. Si a eso le añadimos que Facebook ya les ha copiado la idea, podemos decir que Bitcoin está muerto.

----

Será hoy que tengamos nuestro it's over 10.000 regional?


----------



## barborico (25 Jun 2019)

Alguien sabe donde está este meme, no lo encuentro:
- dos tias peleando, sobre una pone Libra, sobre la otra central banks o algo así
- otra tía mirando desde el fondo mientras fuma de un bong sobre la que pone bitcoiners


----------



## uhnitas (25 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde está este meme, no lo encuentro:
> - dos tias peleando, sobre una pone Libra, sobre la otra central banks o algo así
> - otra tía mirando desde el fondo mientras fuma de un bong sobre la que pone bitcoiners


----------



## barborico (25 Jun 2019)

Joder, he debido mirar todo menos reddit


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Jun 2019)

El reddit del bitcoin es el paraíso de los memes.


----------



## species8472 (25 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Twitt que cuestiona lo respondido ayer por Chainanalysis sobre la cartera Wasabi
> 
> Creo que esa duda estuvo en cabeza de muchos.



En unos meses vais a tener la Flarewallet que usando Sigma, Tor y enrutación con DEXes va a permitir privatizar BTC o cambiarlos de manera total y absolutamente privadas.


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2019)

Pues sí que ha sido hoy.

Ahora que los especuladores han puesto el Bitcoin en 10.000 euros ya podemos dar por muerto Bitcoin.



Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Pues sí que ha sido hoy.
> 
> Ahora que los especuladores han puesto el Bitcoin en 10.000 euros ya podemos dar por muerto Bitcoin.
> Ver archivo adjunto 121536
> ...



No quites mérito a los trolls, que el trollometo ha estado en rojo. He echado de menos a Tixel y a Keinur, sin ellos no se si podremos romper los 20k.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jun 2019)

Voy a tener que meter otros 100 tordocs en Amazon .


----------



## Lord Vader (25 Jun 2019)

¿Que ha sido del trollaco de Hydra?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jun 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Que ha sido del trollaco de Hydra?



Fué derroido por sus propias culebras mentales, y si no recuerdo mal tambien sufrió un gran escárnio al contar en el floro su viogenización.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Twitt que cuestiona lo respondido ayer por Chainanalysis sobre la cartera Wasabi
> 
> Creo que esa duda estuvo en cabeza de muchos.




Menudo leveleo.

Lo subo a: "Si chainanalysis estuviese preocupada por el AMA de ayer sacaria un comunicado diciendo que si chainalalysis hubiese descubierto un metodo para tracear las transacciones de wassabi estaria bien abrir un AMA para que los usuarios empiecen a usarlo y esperar a que los usuarios lo usen"

PD: Dudo muchisimo que puedan rastrear esas transacciones.


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Menudo leveleo.
> 
> Lo subo a: "Si chainanalysis estuviese preocupada por el AMA de ayer sacaria un comunicado diciendo que si chainalalysis hubiese descubierto un metodo para tracear las transacciones de wassabi estaria bien abrir un AMA para que los usuarios empiecen a usarlo y esperar a que los usuarios lo usen"
> 
> PD: Dudo muchisimo que puedan rastrear esas transacciones.



Pues sí, ese twit me parece FUD de calidad.
El estilo Gila de "alguien ha vulnerabilizado a alguien..." funciona a la perfección para decir cosas sin decirlas así que puede que sean así, o no porque yo no he dicho tal cosa.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Menudo leveleo.
> 
> Lo subo a: "Si chainanalysis estuviese preocupada por el AMA de ayer sacaria un comunicado diciendo que si chainalalysis hubiese descubierto un metodo para tracear las transacciones de wassabi estaria bien abrir un AMA para que los usuarios empiecen a usarlo y esperar a que los usuarios lo usen"
> 
> PD: Dudo muchisimo que puedan rastrear esas transacciones.



Hay bastante pique entre Wasabi y Samourai, vamos que no se llevan; en los grupos de Telegram están continuamente criticandose. No me extrañaría tampoco que fuese FUD de los de Samourai. 
La duda que tengo es que si hubiera 5000 soluciones de coinjoin, pues vale, no tiene sentido nombrarlas todas, pero realmente hay 2 buenas en funcionamiento, wasabi y whirlpool. No veo sentido a no mencionar una de las 2.


----------



## bizardu (25 Jun 2019)

Que es eso de wasabi?


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2019)

bizardu dijo:


> Que es eso de wasabi?



Wasabi Wallet, el monedero de Bitcoin [BTC] centrado en la privacidad - Crypto Economy


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2019)

Lo que comenta Nicolas Dorier en este hilo puede ser la razón por la que Chainanalysis se ha decantado por Wasabi y no por Samourai:


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo que comenta Nicolas Dorier en este hilo puede ser la razón por la que Chainanalysis se ha decantado por Wasabi y no por Samourai:




Eso es una cita de una respuesta del AMA de ayer.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Eso es una cita de una respuesta del AMA de ayer.



Me refiero a la respuestas de Nicolas Dorier, no a lo que dice el que abre el hilo.


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> La subida también está sustentada en la caída del dólar este mes de junio. Curiosamente frente al euro sólo se ha depreciado un 2%. Pero contra rublo y otras monedas, la caída, que tiene pinta de no parar, es de casi un 5%



Así es, no es btc que se haga fuerte sino el fiat devaluándose. El oro también contrasta lo anterior.

Taptap


----------



## p_pin (25 Jun 2019)

Lo que me parece extraño, es que el precio de los futuros está claramente por encima como 300 euros... suele ser al revés, que vaya ligeramnte por debajo del precio de los exchanges


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo que me parece extraño, es que el precio de los futuros está claramente por encima como 300 euros... suele ser al revés, que vaya ligeramnte por debajo del precio de los exchanges



A mí lo que me resulta extraño es que habiendo tocado los 10.000 euros, tecleas en google...y no aparecen casi noticias en español, y las únicas que aparecen son de cuando tocó los 10.000 hace dos años...cuando se desató la locura por las criptos y se llegó a los 20.000 dólares (16.800 euros).

Pero es que ahora mismo BTC está "tan sólo", a 6.000 euros de su récord histórico, de diciembre del 17. 
Y el dólar tiene pinta de que va a seguir desangrándose.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (25 Jun 2019)




----------



## MIP (25 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo que me parece extraño, es que el precio de los futuros está claramente por encima como 300 euros... suele ser al revés, que vaya ligeramnte por debajo del precio de los exchanges



Los futuros como su nombre indica, no dan el precio de hoy (contado) sino el que prevén que habrá el día del vencimiento. 

Por ej si hoy está a 10000€ y consideran que hay un 50% de posibilidades de que cierre a 10600€ el día de vencimiento, cotizara a 10300€ (es más complicado que esto pero es por poner un ejemplo rápido)


----------



## bmbnct (25 Jun 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> A mí lo que me resulta extraño es que habiendo tocado los 10.000 euros, tecleas en google...y no aparecen casi noticias en español, y las únicas que aparecen son de cuando tocó los 10.000 hace dos años...cuando se desató la locura por las criptos y se llegó a los 20.000 dólares (16.800 euros).
> 
> Pero es que ahora mismo BTC está "tan sólo", a 6.000 euros de su récord histórico, de diciembre del 17.
> Y el dólar tiene pinta de que va a seguir desangrándose.



Según Google Trends, el FOMO aún no habría empezado.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Según Google Trends, el FOMO aún no habría empezado.



Por eso lo digo...y a un 35% del máximo histórico en euros...con el oro disparado...algo se está cocinando a nivel mundial


----------



## p_pin (25 Jun 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Los futuros como su nombre indica, no dan el precio de hoy (contado) sino el que prevén que habrá el día del vencimiento.
> 
> Por ej si hoy está a 10000€ y consideran que hay un 50% de posibilidades de que cierre a 10600€ el día de vencimiento, cotizara a 10300€ (es más complicado que esto pero es por poner un ejemplo rápido)



Gracias, aunque ya sé cómo funcionan los futuros

A lo que me refería, es que los futuros suelen ser más "precavidos", y suelen ir "detrás de la cotización de exchanges"
Y estamos hablando de una diferencia que ronda los 300 euros por BTC, casi un 3%.... recordemos que hay maquinitas que se dedican al arbitraje por bastante menos


----------



## MIP (25 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Gracias, aunque ya sé cómo funcionan los futuros
> 
> A lo que me refería, es que los futuros suelen ser más "precavidos", y suelen ir "detrás de la cotización de exchanges"
> Y estamos hablando de una diferencia que ronda los 300 euros por BTC, casi un 3%.... recordemos que hay maquinitas que se dedican al arbitraje por bastante menos



Vuelve a leer mi post por favor. Está claro que no sabes cómo funcionan los mercados de futuros. 

Si el mercado anticipa un precio más bajo a vencimiento que a contado entonces el futuro estará “por detrás” del contado como dices, y si anticipa que estará por encima estará “por delante”. 

El arbitraje no es posible porque el contado sucede hoy y el futuro es dentro de unos días, salvo que tengas un delorean claro entonces si puedes arbitrar. 

Solo puedes arbitrar de contado a contado (por ej entre dos exchanges) o de un futuro a otro futuro de igual vencimiento. 

En bienes físicos puedes arbitrar de contado a futuro cuando la diferencia temporal se explica por el coste de almacenamiento del bien, el seguro y el coste de financiación durante esa diferencia temporal.

También puede existir una posibilidad de arbitraje entre contado y futuro o dos futuros distintos, en circunstancias extraordinarias como falta de liquidez en uno de los dos mercados o dificultades de extracción en unos de los dos mercados, aunque estos casos son precisamente eso, anómalos.


----------



## p_pin (25 Jun 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Vuelve a leer mi post por favor. Está claro que no sabes cómo funcionan los mercados de futuros.
> 
> Si el mercado anticipa un precio más bajo a vencimiento que a contado entonces el futuro estará “por detrás” del contado como dices, y si anticipa que estará por encima estará “por delante”.
> 
> ...



Corrígeme si me equivoco.

Pero una posición de futuros se puede cerrar antes de vencimiento, por tanto en las actuales circunstancias
Cierras posición en 11.670$
Compras un BTC en un exchange a 11.356$
Ganas 314$ por la diferencia (comisiones a parte)


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2019)

Y que el precio de los futuros tienda a subir puede estar relacionado con una reducción de la oferta de BTCs futuros ya que sobre estos precios la mayoría de mineros prevean rentabilidad y prefieran guardar btc a cubrirse de un posible desplome?
Cuando se creó este mercado se hablaba de la importancia que tenía para los mineros de cara a controlar su rentabilidad reduciendo volatilidad, con lo cual intuyo que deben ser un jugador muy importante.
Sigue siendo prever el precio del mercado del futuro, lo cual los mineros tampoco conocen, pero si ven números verdes pueden verse con un renovado optimismo que les lleve a tomar estas decisiones.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Jun 2019)

El fomo vendrá cuando se alcancen los 20.000$, cifra psicológica muy importante.


----------



## MIP (25 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Corrígeme si me equivoco.
> 
> Pero una posición de futuros se puede cerrar antes de vencimiento, por tanto en las actuales circunstancias
> Cierras posición en 11.670$
> ...



No puedes cerrar una posición que no has abierto y si la has abierto tienes que decir a que precio la abriste y cuando para saber si ganas o pierdes de verdad. Es decir la operación que mencionas no se puede hacer. 

Ahora bien, si te refieres a vender hoy un futuro a vencimiento 1 mes a $11356 y comprar 1BTC al contado por $11042, ten en cuenta que no ganas nada por ahora, solo tienes dos posiciones abiertas, una comprada a contado y otra vendida a futuro.

De aquí a un mes pueden pasar muchas cosas tanto en el contado como en el futuro, algunas te pueden llevar a ganar y otras a perder pasta. Lo único seguro es que cuanto mas nos acerquemos al día del vencimiento, mas confluyen los dos precios, hasta coincidir el ultimo día. 

Piensa que el mundo de los mercados de contado y el de los futuros es como dos realidades regidas por dinámicas distintas. 

Se puede ganar dinero arbitrando pero no como crees.


----------



## p_pin (26 Jun 2019)

MIP dijo:


> No puedes cerrar una posición que no has abierto y si la has abierto tienes que decir a que precio la abriste y cuando para saber si ganas o pierdes de verdad. Es decir la operación que mencionas no se puede hacer.
> 
> Ahora bien, si te refieres a vender hoy un futuro a vencimiento 1 mes a $11356 y comprar 1BTC al contado por $11042, ten en cuenta que no ganas nada por ahora, solo tienes dos posiciones abiertas, una comprada a contado y otra vendida a futuro.
> 
> ...



A ver, evidentemente para cerrar una posición debe de existir una abierta.... no pensé que tuviera que decir tal obviedad, del mismo modo que BTC está en máximos de hace meses.... lo que es otra obviedad, y por tanto cualquier largo estará en beneficios

Claro que pueden pasar muchas cosas, pero los precios de contado y futuros suelen estar muy parejos, y es sencillo de entender al menos según mi criterio, el mercado es el mismo, son los mismos inversores, si se piensa que BTC va a subir: 1 - se compran BTC, y, 2 - se abren largos en los futuros. Que si, que quizá algunos operen más en "intradia" y se suban y bajen más por el camino al vencimiento.

A lo que me refería en mi primer post que nos ha traído aquí, es que yo al menos, no había visto una diferencia de ese 3% nunca a favor de la cotización de los futuros respecto al "contado", eso a mi me parece "anómalo", y por buscar una explicación, yo diría que va a venir un movimiento muy fuerte, por que en mi opinión, el peso de los futuros en la cotización de BTC (exchange) es muy muy importante (aunque no me guste), así que intuyo que tal entrada de pasta (que a elevado el precio más que el de contado) significa algo

Gráfico de la cotización de BTC "contado" en dorado (cotización de exchange) respecto a cotización de futuros (morado)
Los escalones son los fines de semana, el círculo en verde marca ese distanciamiento del que hablo, la línea morada se despega

En gráfico 4 horas, antes del círculo que marqué, las dos líneas casi juntas







Mientras acabo de escribir, los futuros a punto de tocar los 12.000


----------



## deepbones (26 Jun 2019)




----------



## MIP (26 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver, evidentemente para cerrar una posición debe de existir una abierta.... no pensé que tuviera que decir tal obviedad, del mismo modo que BTC está en máximos de hace meses.... lo que es otra obviedad, y por tanto cualquier largo estará en beneficios



Lo que intentaba transmitir es que es muy fácil ganar dinero con futuros sobre el papel y luego en la práctica intentas hacer la operación y ya no es tan sencillo. 

Hay que comprar 5 Bitcoin porque ese es el tamaño del futuro (o tienes $60000 en cash o lo pides prestado=intereses) lo mandas al exchange, esperas, llega, compras. 

Para el futuro tienes barreras de entrada, a mi mi broker me pide ingresos de al menos $100000 y net worth de $200000, mas rellenar mil formularios de disclaimer. 

Una vez ahí para vender el futuro te piden una burrada de margen en la cuenta, $40000 para venta y $200000 para compra. Los tienes? Yo no. 

Y así todo. Por eso la regla número 1 de los mercados de futuros nadie regala duros a 4 pesetas. Si los quieres tendrás que pelear duro. 



p_pin dijo:


> A lo que me refería en mi primer post que nos ha traído aquí, es que yo al menos, no había visto una diferencia de ese 3% nunca a favor de la cotización de los futuros respecto al "contado", eso a mi me parece "anómalo", y por buscar una explicación, yo diría que va a venir un movimiento muy fuerte, por que en mi opinión, el peso de los futuros en la cotización de BTC (exchange) es muy muy importante (aunque no me guste), así que intuyo que tal entrada de pasta (que a elevado el precio más que el de contado) significa algo



Efectivamente la explicación es como dices. Posibilidad de fuerte subida más posibles cuellos de botella en los puntos de entrada y salida de las operaciones, es la única explicación para explicar este fenómeno “forward”


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Lo que intentaba transmitir es que es muy fácil ganar dinero con futuros sobre el papel y luego en la práctica intentas hacer la operación y ya no es tan sencillo.
> 
> Hay que comprar 5 Bitcoin porque ese es el tamaño del futuro (o tienes $60000 en cash o lo pides prestado=intereses) lo mandas al exchange, esperas, llega, compras.
> 
> ...



Ahí lo tienes, cerca de los 13.000 $, 11.200 €.


----------



## DEREC (26 Jun 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 121808




Los memes se quedan obsoletos en nada. Da gusto levantarse asi por la mañana. 

Saludos a los trolls.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Jun 2019)

La SEC comienza a aceptar comentarios públicos sobre ETF respaldados por Bitcoin y T-Bills.

https://www.coindesk.com/sec-begins-accepting-public-comments-on-etf-backed-by-bitcoin-and-t-bills


----------



## tastas (26 Jun 2019)

Compren BTC al 10% de descuento en Bisq con Revolut. Nos los quitan de las manos señora!


----------



## Edu.R (26 Jun 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> A mí lo que me resulta extraño es que habiendo tocado los 10.000 euros, tecleas en google...y no aparecen casi noticias en español, y las únicas que aparecen son de cuando tocó los 10.000 hace dos años...cuando se desató la locura por las criptos y se llegó a los 20.000 dólares (16.800 euros).
> 
> Pero es que ahora mismo BTC está "tan sólo", a 6.000 euros de su récord histórico, de diciembre del 17.
> Y el dólar tiene pinta de que va a seguir desangrándose.



A mi no me resulta nada extraño. Las noticias en la prensa son como los anti-BTC. Solo salen o vienen cuando hay una corrección, sobretodo si es dura. Este post es bien representativo.

Voy a ponerte un ejemplo, imagina que llega a 30.000$ y corrige a 15.000$. Pues entonces saldrán noticias de que "la burbuja ha pinchado" y vendrá gente aquí a reirse. Hemos visto gente venir a reirse cuando bajaba de 6.000$, que era un valor que hace 3-4 años parecía impensable.

Mientras va llegando a valores muy altos, de los más de su historia, aquí hay 4 gatos. Eso si, discutiendo aspectos técnicos, interesantes, que casi siempre da gusto leer. No esperes nada hasta que, o llegue a 20.000$ o corrija duramente (Sobretodo el 2° caso).


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2019)

Ahora los bitcoñitos se lamen el cipote por la subida  aprovechar en mover las chapas a la exchange y vender antes del fin de semana. Cuando la cajaboba se ponga a crear FOMO; Bitcoin por encima de los 11.000€ ethereum 300€,...corred insensatos que se acaban y tus timoeuros no valdrán nada....

Será el momento de vender y esperar al mojón del 30-40% El amo quiere llevarse la extra de las gacelas jajajaja

No seáis tontos y vender para comprar más barato aunque sea la mierda btc... pero ahora el riego pasa a las alts y después lo dicho, sale mojón a joderlo todo. Entrada para finales de la semana que viene y que siga la fiesta


----------



## MIP (26 Jun 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ahí lo tienes, cerca de los 13.000 $, 11.200 €.



Lo mismo pasa a veces en futuros de commodities en el sentido contrario, por ej cuando el petroleo subió a $140, los futuros marcaban $120, porque se descontaba que eso iba a bajar como un tiro. 

Por eso cuando crees que se puede arbitrar, en la práctica siempre hay algo que te lo impide, salvo que seas más listo que los demás y tengas la pistola cargada, pero claro, en caso de la operacion de futuros de BTC que comentaba el compañero, significa tener $100000 parados y listos para en unas horas poder hacer un arbitraje, que en el mejor de los casos te va a dar $300*5 = $1500. 

Ahí es donde está la trampa, y creedme, en el mundo de los futuros SIEMPRE hay una trampa.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Según Google Trends, el FOMO aún no habría empezado.



Otro indicador que confirma que bitcoin aún no interesa


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2019)

Normal que no interese... más de 46k transacciones pendientes de confirmar... 




46566 Transacciones sin Confirmar

2 aviso, vayan moviendo su mierda para la exchange y venderla en el siguiente pico... luego nos os dará tiempo porque se os quedará en el limbo o tendréis que pagar un sablazo y no os saldrá a cuenta... Además, igual que sube, bajará...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Normal que no interese... más de 46k transacciones pendientes de confirmar...



Si te parecen demasiadas transacciones sin confirmar, es que has configurado erroneamente tu nodo.

En mi nodo son muchísimas menos.

En menos de 1 hora seguro que te puedo encontrar por la red algún script para lograr conseguir que la transacciones que tú piensas que están pendientes de confirmar aumenten a 1 millón y sin coste.

¿Ves como no entiendes el funcionamiento de Bicoin?


----------



## p_pin (26 Jun 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Lo mismo pasa a veces en futuros de commodities en el sentido contrario, por ej cuando el petroleo subió a $140, los futuros marcaban $120, porque se descontaba que eso iba a bajar como un tiro.
> 
> Por eso cuando crees que se puede arbitrar, en la práctica siempre hay algo que te lo impide, salvo que seas más listo que los demás y tengas la pistola cargada, pero claro, en caso de la operacion de futuros de BTC que comentaba el compañero, significa tener $100000 parados y listos para en unas horas poder hacer un arbitraje, que en el mejor de los casos te va a dar $300*5 = $1500.
> 
> Ahí es donde está la trampa, y creedme, en el mundo de los futuros SIEMPRE hay una trampa.



Hombre lo del arbitraje, que es en lo que te estás centrando, eso sólo un comentario dentro de mi comentario (el arbitraje llevado a cabo es un beneficio seguro, mientras aventurar que hará el precio es jugar con las probabilidades)

Mi post inicial se basaba, como comenté, en que ese comportamiento del precio en los futuros, parecía indicar un movimiento brusco.... y resulta que hoy tenemos la mayor subida en muchos meses; 15,03%


----------



## Nailuj2000 (26 Jun 2019)

Parece q bitcoinwisdom y bitcoinity andan un poco petados 
Alguna alternativa recomendable?


----------



## tolomeo (26 Jun 2019)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Parece q bitcoinwisdom y bitcoinity andan un poco petados
> Alguna alternativa recomendable?



Cryptowatch - live Bitcoin price charts

https://cryptowat.ch/markets/bitstamp/btc/usd


----------



## Edu.R (26 Jun 2019)

Esta subida es una salvajada. Tiene que corregir.

A nivel de movimiento ya se han roto máximos y el valor... pues a este paso lo conseguirá en julio. Pero lo lógico es que antes corrija y respire. Aunque uno ya se cree cualquier cosa.

La dominancia ha vuelto a superar el 60%, que es un valor bastante bueno.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Jun 2019)

Pues viendo dónde están puestas las órdenes de venta creo que puede pumpear más todavía, esto es una locura.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2019)

El problema es que mucha gente está pillada entre 15k y 20k y seguramente una parte importante saldrá por patas cuando lleguen a la par.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Jun 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente está pillada entre 15k y 20k y seguramente una parte importante saldrá por patas cuando lleguen a la par.



Bueno "mucha gente"... siempre tiene que haber gente que compre en máximos y venda en mínimos. Es verdad que estos valores no se rozaban desde hace un año y medio, pero es que todos los burbujotes, con el tiempo, se han hundido en la gráfica. Vamos, es que el de 2013 ni se ve y aquello fue un escándalo. 

Es decir, no veo que si alguien hubiera metido muchísima pasta en máximos, ahora que vuelve a rozarlos, lo saque todo. Salvo que ese alguien fuera tan subnormal de invertir dinero que necesita y haya estado 18 meses a base de cuencoarrocismo.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Jun 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente está pillada entre 15k y 20k y seguramente una parte importante saldrá por patas cuando lleguen a la par.



No sé yo, igual piensan que "esta es la buena".


----------



## ertitoagus (26 Jun 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno "mucha gente"... siempre tiene que haber gente que compre en máximos y venda en mínimos. Es verdad que estos valores no se rozaban desde hace un año y medio, pero es que todos los burbujotes, con el tiempo, se han hundido en la gráfica. Vamos, es que el de 2013 ni se ve y aquello fue un escándalo.
> 
> Es decir, no veo que si alguien hubiera metido muchísima pasta en máximos, ahora que vuelve a rozarlos, lo saque todo. Salvo que ese alguien fuera tan subnormal de invertir dinero que necesita y haya estado 18 meses a base de cuencoarrocismo.



si no han tocado la pasta en año y medio no creo que lo hagan ahora que tiene pinta de ir como un cohete.....


----------



## golden graham (26 Jun 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente está pillada entre 15k y 20k y seguramente una parte importante saldrá por patas cuando lleguen a la par.



Pero quien va a vender? Nadie va a vender cuando esta subiendo asi,


----------



## Edu.R (26 Jun 2019)

La verdad que los datos 'objetivos' (Bien cada vez más escaso, bien cada vez más demandado) sugieren que se tiene que revalorizar a largo plazo si o si. Evidentemente hay un límite teórico, su valor no puede ser infinito; pero si los bancos y los paises usan reservas de oro 'como soporte' en 2019, ¿por qué no van a usar algo que tiene casi todo lo que ofrece el oro, y además varias ventajas más?

Estas subidas tan salvajes no son 4 frikis comprando un par de BTC, y lo sabemos todos. Está entrando un caudal de pasta que para el 99% de los mortales es difícil de visualizar.

Yo no sé si va a ser el BTC, pero que las criptomonedas se van a quedar en la sociedad del futuro... vamos, no voy a decir que es evidente, pero la probabilidad es altísima.


----------



## Arctic (26 Jun 2019)

Yo tengo el corazón partío. No sé si me gusta más ver subir el bitcoin o ver que la gente va entendiendo la basura que son las shitcoins y ya suben menos que el jefe.

Es grave, doctor?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Jun 2019)

golden graham dijo:


> Pero quien va a vender? Nadie va a vender cuando esta subiendo asi,



Bueno siempre hay gente que vende. Se me ocurre algún inversor minorista que a poco que saque un 20 o 30 % se diga a sí mismo "más vale pájaro en mano" y venda todo. A los bitcoñeros un 30% nos puede parecer poco, pero para alguien que venga de operar en bolsa un 30% le parecerá mucho y vende sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Jun 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> El valor en dólares te refieres...el ATH en euros está tan solo a un par de estirones más...



Creo que en €uros fueron unos 17.000€/BTC, ahora mismo está a 12.000€. 

No creo que haya mucha diferencia, honestamente, si llega a máximos es cuestion de finura, alomejor necesita 19.500$ para llegar al máximo en €uros.

Pero claro, si sube un 20% en 24h , pues parece que todo el monte es orégano, cuando es una subida totalmente insostenible.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (26 Jun 2019)

Estuve buscando pero no encuentro la capitalización actualizada del mercado del Oro. 

¿Alguno lo sabe y a cuánto la unidad de BTC se alcanzaría?.

¿El BTC puede a medio plazo alcanzarlo?.

¿Si se logra alcanzar la capitalización del mercado del Oro los fondos institucionales serían los que marcarían el precio aunque a cambio se estabilizaría la cotización, no sería tan volátil?.

Es una locura la reciente subida del BTC. Mi teoría: la FED anunció que puede bajar los tipos aunque con calma dijo el Jefe máximo del Banco Central de EE.UU. el momento de tomar la decisión. Se especula con una gravosa caída del dólar y el Oro como el BTC reflejan miedo. Hay búsqueda de refugios seguros. Hay demasiada liquidez en el sistema. Se busca lugares seguros. Ya lo vemos en los bonos soberanos VIPS donde hay casos aberrantes. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2019)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Estuve buscando pero no encuentro la capitalización actualizada del mercado del Oro.
> 
> ¿Alguno lo sabe y a cuánto la unidad de BTC se alcanzaría?.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, el oro va a seguir fortaleciéndose...pero el dolar también.
Está pasando ya. El oro toca máximos respecto a muchas divisas, pero aún no respecto al dólar.

Cuando la gente ve que vienen curvas, se agarra a lo que cree seguro. Y el dólar, para muchos, lo es, sobre todo en paises emergentes. Cuando trabajas fuera y cobras en otras monedas...en cuanto ves que la cosa se pone fea, vendes tu mierda moneda nacional, y te vas corriendo a por dólares.

Y cuando ya se hayan despeñado todas esas fiat mierder, le tocará al dolar...porque la gente se dará cuenta de que aun teniendo dólares...puede comprar menos y tiene menos poder adquisitivo que si tuviera oro o btc...

Por eso oro y btc debe ser una obligación en cualquier cartera, sí o sí.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Jun 2019)

Ya corrige. ¿Por qué no habéis vendido hace 30 minutos?   

41.000 millones de $ movidos en 24h, de momento ahi queda el máximo.


----------



## Valorimaginario (26 Jun 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya corrige. ¿Por qué no habéis vendido hace 30 minutos?
> 
> 41.000 millones de $ movidos en 24h, de momento ahi queda el máximo.



Pues el que ha vendido ya se está arrepientiendo.


----------



## MIP (26 Jun 2019)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Estuve buscando pero no encuentro la capitalización actualizada del mercado del Oro.
> 
> ¿Alguno lo sabe y a cuánto la unidad de BTC se alcanzaría?.



Aproximadamente 375.000€ para alcanzar la capitalización del oro, todo con datos a día de hoy.


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si te parecen demasiadas transacciones sin confirmar, es que has configurado erroneamente tu nodo.
> 
> En mi nodo son muchísimas menos.
> 
> ...



Menudo iluso eres creyéndote que cualquiera que entre se va a poner a estudiar como funciona bitcoin y resto de criptolandia para así ser el listo de la clase usando LN... 

El 99% de la población va a sudar de bitcoin, solo quieren un medio para pagar y seguir disfrutando de la vida o tocarse los cojones... 

Para cuando comenzáis a regalar el kit hdd+raspberry pi y configurado para que sea P&P? Acaso te crees que todo el mundo nace informático o quiere serlo porque a ti se te antoje que todo mundo tiene que participar en crearse su propio nodo??? 

Tras tanto subir 



Os debe de doler la boca por no vender    

Bitcoin es una mierda y basta con ver lo fácil que es meterle una hostia para que baje jajajaja


----------



## Edu.R (27 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Tras tanto subir
> 
> Os debe de doler la boca por no vender
> 
> Bitcoin es una mierda y basta con ver lo fácil que es meterle una hostia para que baje jajajaja



Este es el perfecto ejemplo de comentario demagogo que mencionamos antes. Hace dos semanas, el BTC andaba por los 7500$. Llega a tocar a media tarde hoy los 13.500$ y silencio. Baja de 13.500$ a 12.500$ donde se estabiliza momentaneamente y 'el BTC es una mierda', 'os debe doler no haber vendido'.


----------



## PatrickBateman (27 Jun 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Este es el perfecto ejemplo de comentario demagogo que mencionamos antes. Hace dos semanas, el BTC andaba por los 7500$. Llega a tocar a media tarde hoy los 13.500$ y silencio. Baja de 13.500$ a 12.500$ donde se estabiliza momentaneamente y 'el BTC es una mierda', 'os debe doler no haber vendido'.



Yo sigo manteniendo los mios , no pienso venderlos hasta 2024 o 2025, los compré hace 2 años con esa intención, estoy loco o es una buena inversión?


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2019)

Llego el listo de los cojones... típico que llega sin leer y dice la primera gilipollez que se le pasa por la cabeza...

Si vais a largo plazo no se que coño hacéis en un foro... si os da igual lo que haga... Pero vamos, seguís en vuestra línea, manipular y engatusar a las gacelas para que ganen menos dinero.



Edu.R dijo:


> Este es el perfecto ejemplo de comentario demagogo que mencionamos antes. Hace dos semanas, el BTC andaba por los 7500$. Llega a tocar a media tarde hoy los 13.500$ y silencio. Baja de 13.500$ a 12.500$ donde se estabiliza momentaneamente y 'el BTC es una mierda', 'os debe doler no haber vendido'.





Divad dijo:


> Ahora los bitcoñitos se lamen el cipote por la subida  aprovechar en mover las chapas a la exchange y vender antes del fin de semana. Cuando la cajaboba se ponga a crear FOMO; Bitcoin por encima de los 11.000€ ethereum 300€,...corred insensatos que se acaban y tus timoeuros no valdrán nada....
> 
> Será el momento de vender y esperar al mojón del 30-40% El amo quiere llevarse la extra de las gacelas jajajaja
> 
> No seáis tontos y vender para comprar más barato aunque sea la mierda btc... pero ahora el riego pasa a las alts y después lo dicho, sale mojón a joderlo todo. Entrada para finales de la semana que viene y que siga la fiesta





Divad dijo:


> Normal que no interese... más de 46k transacciones pendientes de confirmar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 121951
> 
> ...


----------



## MrDurden (27 Jun 2019)

Por aquí uno que ha vendido en 12.500 USD. Recargaré en la próxima bajada a 5k


----------



## Hasta los... (27 Jun 2019)

MrDurden dijo:


> Por aquí uno que ha vendido en 12.500 USD. Recargaré en la próxima bajada a 5k



Disculpa mi ignorancia...

¿Y cómo lo haces?
¿Compras tehthers de esos y esperas a la bajada?


----------



## MrDurden (27 Jun 2019)

Hasta los... dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia...
> 
> ¿Y cómo lo haces?
> ¿Compras tehthers de esos y esperas a la bajada?



He vendido directamente por euros en Kraken.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si te parecen demasiadas transacciones sin confirmar, es que has configurado erroneamente tu nodo.
> 
> En mi nodo son muchísimas menos.
> 
> ...



Sr. Mojón, 

gracias a ti (y alguno más que andaba por aquí antes) aprendí el funcionamiento de bitcoin.

Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por ese foro porque fue pasto de los troles, 
así que desconozco tu opinión (y me interesa conocerla) sobre el tema del tamaño del bloque: 

limitarlo + SW + LN 
vs
aumentarlo
vs 
eliminarlo

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## louis.gara (27 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Llego el listo de los cojones... típico que llega sin leer y dice la primera gilipollez que se le pasa por la cabeza...
> 
> Si vais a largo plazo no se que coño hacéis en un foro... si os da igual lo que haga... Pero vamos, seguís en vuestra línea, manipular y engatusar a las gacelas para que ganen menos dinero.



Volvió el paleto que subió fotos de un jacuzzi para mostrar el poderío que tiene por haber ganado 4000 euros a decir que el Bitcoin ha bajado después de haber triplicado su valor en dos meses mientras sus criptomierdas no han subido una mierda.

Aún llevas guppys y monacoins? Con el 19% que has pagado a hacienda cuanto te ha sobrado de tus ventas? Lo justo pa invertir en algún proyecto de esos de chichinabo que te gastas? Mejor desaparece por un tiempo y así cuando vuelvas activas nuevamente el indicador troll.


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2019)

louis.gara dijo:


> Volvió el paleto que subió fotos de un jacuzzi para mostrar el poderío que tiene por haber ganado 4000 euros a decir que el Bitcoin ha bajado después de haber triplicado su valor en dos meses mientras sus criptomierdas no han subido una mierda.
> 
> Aún llevas guppys y monacoins? Con el 19% que has pagado a hacienda cuanto te ha sobrado de tus ventas? Lo justo pa invertir en algún proyecto de esos de chichinabo que te gastas? Mejor desaparece por un tiempo y así cuando vuelvas activas nuevamente el indicador troll.



Se te ha quedado bien grabado la imagen, eh! Te escuece que tan joven esté disfrutando de la pasta que regala criptolandia (especulando) en vez de hacer el paleto esperando a vender en no se sabe cuando porque cuando llegue si es que llega ese día serás el puto amo.... no?

Hacienda no huele nada con las tarjetas flipado y eso que hice gastos superiores a 3k€ e incluso un total de +9k€ en 3 meses  

Debes de estar amargado, todos los días rezando para que BTC subiera  


Recuerda cateto que otras mierdas también subirán de valor y por revalorización se obtendrá más que con la mierda de bitcoin....


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Comisiones vs precio







Charts - Coin Metrics

El impacto que ha tenido Segwit es innegable. Tambien LN, que el chino Jihan Wu ha dejado de spamear la red, el batching de las tx de los exchanges... influye.
Y con las firmas Schnorr la eficiencia del tamaño de bloque mejorará y las comisiones se contendrán.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Caída repentina del precio de bitcoin coincide con fallas en casas de cambio | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas

La oferta de nuevos mineros de bitcoin no satisface la alta demanda | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Sr. Mojón,
> 
> gracias a ti (y alguno más que andaba por aquí antes) aprendí el funcionamiento de bitcoin.
> 
> ...



En mi opinion, la descentralización es lo que permite que Bitcoin sea permissionless, resistente a la censura, inmutable... y aumentar el tamaño del bloque juega en su contra; no se debería ceder descentralizacion a cambio de espacio o comisiones mas bajas.

Aumentar el tamaño de bloque, con hardware constante, es una variable que perjudica la descentralización. Luke Dashjr, por ejemplo, es un defensor de bajar su tamaño; los requisitos para tener un nodo completo bajarían y la sincronización inicial de un nodo sería más rápida desde el punto de la bajada.

Por ahora hay encima de la mesa desarrollos para hacer más eficiente el uso de los bloques, como las firmas schnorr o segundas capas como la red LN, donde su desarrollo avanza a gran velocidad y su capacidad va aumentando de igual forma.

En el futuro, una vez agotadas las soluciones para hacer más eficiente el tamaño actual y cuando los bloques vayan llenos, lo que habría que ver es qué tamaño máximo es el más confortable para la mayoría de usuarios de la red, porque bloques llenos más pequeños suponen comisiones más altas, y las dos son variables que se oponen, costes de uso de la red frente a los costes de mantenerte independiente.


----------



## tastas (27 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Comisiones vs precio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que ha tenido un efecto innegable pero poco más conocido es tener que pagar una tasa variable en función de la demanda para meter rápidamente tus transacciones en la cadena de bloques.
ESO y no otra cosa es lo que ha llevado a que se demanden y utilicen las soluciones que expones y ha impedido que tengan éxito esos supuestos ataques de spam.

No subestimamos el poder de los precios.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Sr. Mojón,
> 
> gracias a ti (y alguno más que andaba por aquí antes) aprendí el funcionamiento de bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Como dice el compañero bmbcnt justo arriba, yo soy un purista y me veo más afín a los planteamientos de Luke DashJr que a los de los bigblockers. Quizás no tanto como llegar al extremo de solicitar la reducción de tamaño de bloque a 300kB como pide él pero, desde luego, no aumentarlo por ahora.

Luego ya, en un futuro, cuando se implementen las propuestas de anonimización y privacidad en la capa0 y, si la demanda se dispara, pues ya veremos (aunque soy muy reacio).


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Dedicado a los trolls que pululan por aquí:



Aunque estas correcciones me parecen más adecuadas:


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Portada del Financial Times de Londres:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Si Bitcoin se dispara en cotización, las shitcoins caen.

Si Bitcoin cae en cotización, las shitcoins caen todavía más.

Me nutre :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si Bitcoin se dispara en cotización, las shitcoins caen.
> 
> Si Bitcoin cae en cotización, las shitcoins caen todavía más.
> 
> Me nutre :XX:



Esta pagina seguro que te gustará para ver su cotización y la dominancia de bitcoin entre otros.

Bitcoin Market Capitalization | CoinMarketCrap


----------



## barborico (27 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esta pagina seguro que te gustará para ver su cotización y la dominancia de bitcoin entre otros.
> 
> Bitcoin Market Capitalization | CoinMarketCrap



¡No puedo creer que lo hayan inventado! 

EDITO: como mola, si quieres donar en shitcoins, te comes un mojon


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Como dice el compañero bmbcnt justo arriba, yo soy un purista y me veo más afín a los planteamientos de Luke DashJr que a los de los bigblockers. Quizás no tanto como llegar al extremo de solicitar la reducción de tamaño de bloque a 300kB como pide él pero, desde luego, no aumentarlo por ahora.
> 
> Luego ya, en un futuro, cuando se implementen las propuestas de anonimización y privacidad en la capa0 y, si la demanda se dispara, pues ya veremos (aunque soy muy reacio).




Gracias, Sr. Mojón

Tengo entendido que el código inicial no tenía límite del tamaño de bloque.
Es eso cierto?


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> En mi opinion, la descentralización es lo que permite que Bitcoin sea permissionless, resistente a la censura, inmutable... y aumentar el tamaño del bloque juega en su contra; no se debería ceder descentralizacion a cambio de espacio o comisiones mas bajas.
> 
> Aumentar el tamaño de bloque, con hardware constante, es una variable que perjudica la descentralización. Luke Dashjr, por ejemplo, es un defensor de bajar su tamaño; los requisitos para tener un nodo completo bajarían y la sincronización inicial de un nodo sería más rápida desde el punto de la bajada.
> 
> ...




Qué es descentralización, para tí?


----------



## tastas (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Gracias, Sr. Mojón
> 
> Tengo entendido que el código inicial no tenía límite del tamaño de bloque.
> Es eso cierto?



Sí, el límite del tamaño de bloque era una medida temporal.
The hardfork will make Gavincoin plummet to zero
Personalmente me parece que controlar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques es fundamental para mantener la descentralización y habiendo soluciones de segunda capa, ser hiperconservador en la capa principal y mantener este límite es positivo.
Más allá de la broma de bcash, tenemos el ejemplo de Ethereum, donde el crecimiento del tamaño de la cadena de bloques hace casi imposible mantener un nodo completo.


----------



## uhnitas (27 Jun 2019)

El espacio en cada bloque tiene un valor y si quieres usar la red, has de pagarlo.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Qué es descentralización, para tí?



Pregunta compleja la que planteas, para no extenderme demasiado, escribo las ideas que primero me vienen acerca de la descentralización:

- En una red P2P, como los nodos de bitcoin, se refiere a la falta de un servidor central, es decir, todos los nodos son iguales entre si. Esto hace que la red sea resistente a ataques ya que no hay un nodo central que tumbar.

- Validación de las reglas de consenso. Cada nodo completo las valida sin que un ente central decida cuales lo son, cuales no y tenga el poder de cambiarlas.

- Equilibrio en el campo de los incentivos (teoría de juegos) para que si algún participante, usuario, minero, negocio... lo rompé sea castigado (economicamente hablando). Es decir descentralización en la cuota de poder desincentivando atacar la red.

- La "polemica" descentralización del minado. Que se va adaptando gracias a los incentivos, coste de electricidad, eficiencia del minero... En este campo me parece importantisima la propuesta de Matt Corallo llamada Betterhash (TheBlueMatt/bips), el cual quitaría poder a los pools sobre la gestión de bloques y se lo daría a la persona que tiene el poder de computación (minero), da la oportunidad al minero de decidir que entra en el bloque en caso de ser el que solucione el POW.

- La descentralización del desarrollo, que personalmente no lo considero tan importante, siempre y cuando los cambios en el protocolo se puedan "votar" por los nodos.

Para acabar comentar que la descentralización es algo sumamente complicado de conseguir; en mi opinion dentro de la descentralización habría grados, es decir, si cumples con el requisito de tener todos los elementos descentralizados podemos hablar de que el proyecto en si es descentralizado y entraríamos a valorar el grado de descentralización de los diferentes elementos. 
Una decisión como aumentar el tamaño de bloque, eliminar nodos completos, fijar o eliminar comisiones... se la cargaría haciendo muy complicado o imposible volver al punto anterior.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pregunta compleja la que planteas, para no extenderme demasiado, escribo las ideas que primero me vienen acerca de la descentralización:
> 
> - En una red P2P, como los nodos de bitcoin, se refiere a la falta de un servidor central, es decir, todos los nodos son iguales entre si. Esto hace que la red sea resistente a ataques ya que no hay un nodo central que tumbar.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta.

Te lo preguntaba porque buscando en el whitepaper la palabra descentralización no aparece ni una sola vez.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Te lo preguntaba porque buscando en el whitepaper la palabra descentralización no aparece ni una sola vez.



No me parece relevante, tampoco aparece la palabra blockchain.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No me parece relevante, tampoco aparece la palabra blockchain.



La descentralización es un argumento de peso para no aumentar el tamaño de bloque, según has explicado.

Si el whitepaper explica el funcionamiento de bitcoin, y en la descripción del funcionamiento de bitcoin en el whitepaper no aparece ni "descentralización" ni "límite del tamaño del bloque".

No alcanzo a entender por qué es tan relevante para el funcionamiento de bitcoin que haya una descentralización que es asegurada por un límite del tamaño del bloque.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> La descentralización es un argumento de peso para no aumentar el tamaño de bloque, según has explicado.
> 
> Si el whitepaper explica el funcionamiento de bitcoin, y en la descripción del funcionamiento de bitcoin en el whitepaper no aparece ni "descentralización" ni "límite del tamaño del bloque".
> 
> No alcanzo a entender por qué es tan relevante para el funcionamiento de bitcoin que haya una descentralización que es asegurada por un límite del tamaño del bloque.



Porque si quieres que Bitcoin sea "trustless", es requisito indispensable que también sea "decentralized" aunque no lo nombre en el texto. No hay lo uno, sin lo otro.


----------



## Pirro (27 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Se te ha quedado bien grabado la imagen, eh! Te escuece que tan joven esté disfrutando de la pasta que regala criptolandia (especulando) en vez de hacer el paleto esperando a vender en no se sabe cuando porque cuando llegue si es que llega ese día serás el puto amo.... no?
> 
> Hacienda no huele nada con las tarjetas flipado y eso que hice gastos superiores a 3k€ e incluso un total de +9k€ en 3 meses
> 
> ...



Fardando de no pagar impuestos en un foro público, publicando tu careto en Discord y entrando en un hilo a insultar a todo el mundo.

Se te ve una persona muy inteligente


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> La descentralización es un argumento de peso para no aumentar el tamaño de bloque, según has explicado.
> 
> Si el whitepaper explica el funcionamiento de bitcoin, y en la descripción del funcionamiento de bitcoin en el whitepaper no aparece ni "descentralización" ni "límite del tamaño del bloque".
> 
> No alcanzo a entender por qué es tan relevante para el funcionamiento de bitcoin que haya una descentralización que es asegurada por un límite del tamaño del bloque.



Hablar de la "idea original" de Satoshi Nakamoto o basar bitcoin en lo que pone en el white paper es como hablar del verdadero evangelio de Jesucristo. Las leyes que seguimos están basadas en las de los tiempos romanos y no por ello seguimos utilizandolas al pie de la letra.

Las ideas originales pivotan, ya hemos explicado por aquí muchas veces que Satoshi no podía ni imaginar lo que estaba inventado.

Por mi parte creo que ya he explicado la importancia de la descentralización y como afecta un aumento en el tamaño de bloque, seguro que algo me he dejado porque es un concepto muy amplio, pero espero que se haya entendido.


----------



## Registrador (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> No alcanzo a entender por qué es tan relevante para el funcionamiento de bitcoin que haya una descentralización que es asegurada por un límite del tamaño del bloque.



Sin descentralización no hay Bitcoin es asi de simple. El bitcoin no deja de ser un mercado perfecto, en el momento que hay un agente que tiene mas poder que el resto, la eficiencia del mercado desaparece. Es por ese montivo que la planificacion central de los comunistas falla continuamente, porque nadie por muy listo que sea es capaz de tener mas informacion que la suma de los individuos que forma un mercado.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Porque si quieres que Bitcoin sea "trustless", es requisito indispensable que también sea "decentralized" aunque no lo nombre en el texto. No hay lo uno, sin lo otro.



La descentralización, entonces, es causa o efecto??

El minero, que es el tiene copia del registro único de transacciones y que lucha por actualizarlo, tiene un estímulo por estar conectado de la manera más eficiente posible a TODOS los otros mineros por si consigue firmar un bloque. Eso genera como efecto una red distribuida (no descentralizada).

Ese estímulo no lo tiene el "nodo relay" que no mina. Éste no tiene prisa por transmitir los nuevos bloques, "pasa" de tener una conexión rápida y no necesita conectarse al máximo número posible de mineros (yo mismo soy un ejemplo de esto mismo...). Se pierde ahí el efecto de obtener una red distribuida, y lo que se obtiene es una red de peor calidad (descentralizada).

Lo que quiero decir es que, con la descripción del funcionamiento de bitcoin según el whitepaper, se obtiene como efecto una red distribuida, que es mejor que una red descentralizada.

Por eso es que no entiendo que se use la descentralización como argumento (causa) para hacer cambios en la reglas, cuando dejándolo como está se obtiene como efecto un red distribuida (mejor).

No sé si me explico bien...


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2019)

El abuelo se colapsa  



90533 Transacciones sin Confirmar


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Fardando de no pagar impuestos en un foro público, publicando tu careto en Discord y entrando en un hilo a insultar a todo el mundo.
> 
> Se te ve una persona muy inteligente



Ya están tardando en venir los GEOS con Hacienda detrás para querer cobrar jajajaja


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Jun 2019)

Satoshi sí que mencionó la descentralización en su whitepaper, concretamente en el título:

A *peer-to-peer* electronic cash system.

Lo que marco en negrita no es más que un sinónimo de "descentralizado".


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Satoshi sí que mencionó la descentralización en su whitepaper, concretamente en el título:
> 
> A *peer-to-peer* electronic cash system.
> 
> Lo que marco en negrita no es más que un sinónimo de "descentralizado".



"Peer to peer" significa "de igual a igual". 
Es decir, "de mí a tí".
Es decir, directamente entre tú y yo.
Es decir, sin intermediarios.

No entiendo de dónde sacas que "peer to peer" sea sinónimo de "descentralizado".


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Jun 2019)

Lo que yo entiendo por peer-to-peer, a parte de lo obvio, es que no hay un punto central donde se coordine todo, por lo tanto es descentralizado, pero bueno igual son cosas mías.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> El minero, que es el tiene copia del registro único de transacciones y que lucha por actualizarlo, tiene un estímulo por estar conectado de la manera más eficiente posible a TODOS los otros mineros por si consigue firmar un bloque. Eso genera como efecto una red distribuida (no descentralizada).
> 
> Ese estímulo no lo tiene el "nodo relay" que no mina. Éste no tiene prisa por transmitir los nuevos bloques, "pasa" de tener una conexión rápida y no necesita conectarse al máximo número posible de mineros (yo mismo soy un ejemplo de esto mismo...). Se pierde ahí el efecto de obtener una red distribuida, y lo que se obtiene es una red de peor calidad (descentralizada).



Esto no es así.

Los nodos tienen también incentivos muy poderosos para conservar actualizada una copia de la cadena de bloques y participar en la red, exactamente igual que los mineros.

Los nodos con copia de la cadena de bloques sirven para imponer las reglas de consenso que crees adecuadas en el sistema, para acceder sin requerir de confianza en un tercero a la red Bitcoin y para maximizar la privacidad y anonimicidad de tu operativa.

Los intereses de los agentes participantes en el sistema convergen porque está bien diseñado. Es barato y sencillo participar de forma apropiada, pero complicado y caro el intentar participar de forma inapropiada.


----------



## Registrador (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> "Peer to peer" significa "de igual a igual".
> Es decir, "de mí a tí".
> Es decir, directamente entre tú y yo.
> Es decir, sin intermediarios.
> ...



Creo que te estas ahogando en un vaso de agua. "peer to peer" significa "descentralizado". Cuando existe algun elemento en el sistema que es central entonces ese elemento tiene mas poder que el resto y creas por lo tanto dos clases, por una parte el master y por otra los servidores.







VS


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> "Peer to peer" significa "de igual a igual".
> Es decir, "de mí a tí".
> Es decir, directamente entre tú y yo.
> Es decir, sin intermediarios.
> ...



Para que exista el concepto "de igual a igual", hace falta reducir al máximo las barreras de entrada/salida al sistema para que cualquiera pueda acceder y marcharse, de forma prácticamente libre y anónima, siempre y cuando esté dispuesto a aceptar las reglas de consenso.

Si consigues esto, todos los nodos del sistema tendrán la misma importancia y entonces "serán iguales". Y esto sólo se logra descentralizando la construcción y la verificación de la cadena de bloques.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Sí, el límite del tamaño de bloque era una medida temporal.
> The hardfork will make Gavincoin plummet to zero
> Personalmente me parece que controlar el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques es fundamental para mantener la descentralización y habiendo soluciones de segunda capa, ser hiperconservador en la capa principal y mantener este límite es positivo.
> Más allá de la broma de bcash, tenemos el ejemplo de Ethereum, donde el crecimiento del tamaño de la cadena de bloques hace casi imposible mantener un nodo completo.



Tengo entendido que el límite de 1 MB fue propuesto por Hal Finney para evitar el crecimiento desmesurado del registro único (y dificultad de sincronización para nuevos participantes) mientras bitcoin no tuviese valor de mercado. Y resultó muy útil por entonces.

Pero hace ya años que bitcoin tiene valor de mercado. Y si alguien quiere bombardear con cientos de miles de transacciones, y paga comisión por cada una de ellas, pues más estímulo para los mineros, no?


----------



## Registrador (27 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> El abuelo se colapsa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 122289
> 
> 90533 Transacciones sin Confirmar



Que haya transacciones sin confirmar (debido a que ofrecen pagar comisiones por debajo del precio de mercado) es algo positivo. Y eso lo entiende cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente.

Ahora mismo en una ciudad como Madrid cuanta gente crees que hay a las que le gustaria pagar 1 centimo por una barra de pan? 100.000? 1 millon?

Que los panaderos de Madrid se nieguen a vender barras de pan que a ellos les cuesta producir 30 centimos por 1 centimo es una prueba de que el sistema funciona. Un sistema que garantice que todos los que quieran pagar 1 centimo por algo que cuesta 30 centimos de producir puedan comprarlo, esta destinado al fracaso (por ejemplo cuando el socialista de turno tipo Maduro intenta fijar precio por decreto).

Ahora mismo hay exactamente 0 transacciones sin confirmar en bitcoin si ofrecen precios de mercado a los mineros por validar su transaccion.

Es el precio lo importante, el precio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el límite de 1 MB fue propuesto por Hal Finney para evitar el crecimiento desmesurado del registro único (y dificultad de sincronización para nuevos participantes) mientras bitcoin no tuviese valor de mercado. Y resultó muy útil por entonces.
> 
> Pero hace ya años que bitcoin tiene valor de mercado. Y si alguien quiere bombardear con cientos de miles de transacciones, y paga comisión por cada una de ellas, pues más estímulo para los mineros, no?



No.

Al final es una forma también de consensuar con qué periodicidad la red hace un "checkpoint" sobre la situación del sistema.

En Bitcoin ese acuerdo es el de realizar un "checkpoint" cada diez minutos como promedio, de manera que no puedes construir bloques de transacciones cuyo tiempo de verificación pudiese superar esos diez minutos.

De ahí la necesidad de limitar el tamaño de los bloques. Y sabiendo el grado de complejidad que pueden alcanzar los scripts de las firmas, no puede crecer mucho más del tamaño que tenemos ahora. Quizás un 2x ó un 4x, pero no más.

Acordáos del asunto ese del incremento cuadrático en el tiempo de verificación de las firmas y de los problemas que pueden surgir si algún gracioso se pone a anidar firmas y scripts en muchas transacciones de un bloque.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Para que exista el concepto "de igual a igual", hace falta reducir al máximo las barreras de entrada/salida al sistema para que cualquiera pueda acceder y marcharse, de forma prácticamente libre y anónima, siempre y cuando esté dispuesto a aceptar las reglas de consenso.
> 
> Si consigues esto, todos los nodos del sistema tendrán la misma importancia y entonces "serán iguales". Y esto sólo se logra descentralizando la construcción y la verificación de la cadena de bloques.



"De igual a igual" son mi abuelo que paga directamente a la frutera. 

Para ello mi abuelo sólo necesita una app que le permita firmar una transacción y transmitirla a la frutera. 

Y es la frutera la que está interesada en transmitir la transacción firmada por mi abuela rápidamente a los mineros. La frutera sólo necesita una app sencilla que reciba la transacción firmada y la retransmita a los mineros para que entre en un bloque.

En cuanto a los mineros, no entiendo por qué tienen que ser iguales. Su función es evitar el doble gasto de mi abuelo firmando bloques que cumplan las reglas de juego. La minería es competencia pura y dura. Todo lo contrario a ser iguales.

Si hubiese un solo minero, y que cumple las reglas, la red funciona. Es insegura pero funciona.
Si un nuevo minero se suma a la red, ya tenemos dos. Si también cumple las reglas, tenemos el doble de seguridad que con uno solo.
Cuantos más mineros se sumen a la red, mejor. Especialmente cuando todavía hay pocos.


----------



## tastas (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el límite de 1 MB fue propuesto por Hal Finney para evitar el crecimiento desmesurado del registro único (y dificultad de sincronización para nuevos participantes) mientras bitcoin no tuviese valor de mercado. Y resultó muy útil por entonces.
> 
> Pero hace ya años que bitcoin tiene valor de mercado. Y si alguien quiere bombardear con cientos de miles de transacciones, y paga comisión por cada una de ellas, pues más estímulo para los mineros, no?



No, porque entonces, con el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, hasta a los mineros les acabaría saliendo más a cuenta dejar que otros tengan la copia de la cadena de bloques. Esto ya pasa hoy, ya que los mineros dejan a la pool encargarse de la transmisión y validación de transacciones y ellos solo tratan de encontrar bloques. Pero como hay nodos que quieren validar por sí mismos las transacciones, tenemos más de 10.000 nodos. De lo contrario, acabaría habiendo un centenar de copias de la cadena de bloques y el usuario de a pie no tendría a su disposición verificar el estado de la cadena. Entenderás que ese es el sueño para cualquiera que quiera acabar o controlar la red.
Si no hubiera soluciones de segunda capa factibles entiendo que se debiera dar manga ancha a los mineros para encontrar el óptimo de transacciones por bloque. Personalmente creo que lo mejor que le ha pasado a Bitcoin es que haya habido una bifurcación de la red donde las teorías de que es mejor dejar a los mineros decidir cuál es el mejor tamaño de bloque es lo mejor que le ha podido pasar a Bitcoin. Lo único con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con que siguieran utilizando el nombre de Bitcoin cuando se ha visto que no es una opción muy deseada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Que haya transacciones sin confirmar (debido a que ofrecen pagar comisiones por debajo del precio de mercado) es algo positivo. Y eso lo entiende cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente.
> 
> Ahora mismo en una ciudad como Madrid cuanta gente crees que hay a las que le gustaria pagar 1 centimo por una barra de pan? 100.000? 1 millon?
> 
> ...



Dios mío, es horroroso. ¡En España hay un millón de transacciones para comprar el pan pendientes de confirmar!


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No.
> 
> Al final es una forma también de consensuar con qué periodicidad la red hace un "checkpoint" sobre la situación del sistema.
> 
> ...



Si un minero generase un bloque así tendría más posibilidades de quedar huérfano.
De ser así, la próxima vez se lo pensará mejor y no incluirá esa anidación de transacciones a no ser que la comisión fuese tan sustanciosa que le mereciese la pena el riesgo.

Otra cosa sería mi "nodo relay que no firma bloques" montado sobre una Raspberry Pi. Si ese bloque es aceptado por los mineros y mi Raspberry Pi se cuelga al intentar verificarlo, mi Raspberry Pi deja de ser útil a la red. Y eso demuestra que no hace ninguna falta porque la red seguirá funcionando perfectamente.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto no es así.
> 
> Los nodos tienen también incentivos muy poderosos para conservar actualizada una copia de la cadena de bloques y participar en la red, exactamente igual que los mineros.
> 
> ...



O sea que tú entiendes que nos nodos no mineros son importantes porque pueden conseguir cambiar las reglas?

Y por qué crees que es necesario cambiar las reglas???

Qué impide que los Rothschild monten 10.000 mineros para conseguir cambiar las reglas y convertir Bitcoin en una basura???


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> "De igual a igual" son mi abuelo que paga directamente a la frutera.
> 
> Para ello mi abuelo sólo necesita una app que le permita firmar una transacción y transmitirla a la frutera.



Muy bien, ahora pon a tu abuelo en Cuenca y a la frutera en Hokaido y ahora me explicas cómo consigues que la transacción comercial se siga efectuando "entre iguales" y sin requerir de deposita confianza en un tercero.



Kennedy dijo:


> Y es la frutera la que está interesada en transmitir la transacción firmada por mi abuela rápidamente a los mineros. La frutera sólo necesita una app sencilla que reciba la transacción firmada y la retransmita a los mineros para que entre en un bloque.



Falso. Lo frutera está interesada en que la transacción llegue a los mineros, sí, pero también está interesada en que, una vez los mineros la han incorporado a un bloque de la cadena, este bloque que le llega cumpla con las reglas de consenso del sistema en el que participa también la frutera. Y esto la única forma de hacerlo (de nuevo "entre iguales") y sin requerir de la participación de la confianza en un tercero, es que la frutera estuviese haciendo funcionar su propio nodo de la red y validando el nuevo bloque allí.



Kennedy dijo:


> En cuanto a los mineros, no entiendo por qué tienen que ser iguales. Su función es evitar el doble gasto de mi abuelo firmando bloques que cumplan las reglas de juego. La minería es competencia pura y dura. Todo lo contrario a ser iguales.
> 
> Si hubiese un solo minero, y que cumple las reglas, la red funciona. Es insegura pero funciona.
> Si un nuevo minero se suma a la red, ya tenemos dos. Si también cumple las reglas, tenemos el doble de seguridad que con uno solo.
> Cuantos más mineros se sumen a la red, mejor. Especialmente cuando todavía hay pocos.



No entiendo a dónde quieres llegar. Las reglas son para todos mineros igual y el acceso/abandono al sistema de minería es libre y transparente.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Sin descentralización no hay Bitcoin es asi de simple. El bitcoin no deja de ser un mercado perfecto, en el momento que hay un agente que tiene mas poder que el resto, la eficiencia del mercado desaparece. Es por ese montivo que la planificacion central de los comunistas falla continuamente, porque nadie por muy listo que sea es capaz de tener mas informacion que la suma de los individuos que forma un mercado.



Si aceptas las nuevas reglas de un Sanedrín de sabios, eso no es planificación central???


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy bien, ahora pon a tu abuelo en Cuenca y a la frutera en Hokaido y ahora me explicas cómo consigues que la transacción comercial se siga efectuando "entre iguales" y sin requerir de deposita confianza en un tercero.



Mi abuelo tiene que leerse (y entender) línea por línea el código fuente del Core para confiar???

Así pensamos llegar a la adopción universal???


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Si un minero generase un bloque así tendría más posibilidades de quedar huérfano.
> De ser así, la próxima vez se lo pensará mejor y no incluirá esa anidación de transacciones a no ser que la comisión fuese tan sustanciosa que le mereciese la pena el riesgo.



¿Y cómo diseñas entonces un sistema que permita al hardware del nodo promedio el poder validar cada checkpoint en los 10 minutos consensuados? No habría forma. El único modo es imponer un límite razonable de espacio que, al fin y al cabo, es un límite de tiempo en la validación.

Si das ese margen de libertad, entonces también debes dárnoslo al resto de nodos de aceptar o no un bloque si lo encontramos "demasiado farragoso" de validar, incluso aunque el bloque cumpliese las reglas de consenso. ¿No?

Y entonces el sistema se atomizaría.



Kennedy dijo:


> Otra cosa sería mi "nodo relay que no firma bloques" montado sobre una Raspberry Pi. Si ese bloque es aceptado por los mineros y mi Raspberry Pi se cuelga al intentar verificarlo, mi Raspberry Pi deja de ser útil a la red. Y eso demuestra que no hace ninguna falta porque la red seguirá funcionando perfectamente.



Al imponer un límite de tamaño de bloque ahora existe una referencia bastante clara del hardware que necesitarás para que, en el peor de los escenarios, tu nodo pueda mantenerse en funcionamiento.

Si no existiese este límite, nunca podrías tener la certidumbre de que tu nodo pudiese validar los bloques que le llegan.


----------



## Registrador (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Si aceptas las nuevas reglas de un Sanedrín de sabios, eso no es planificación central???



Hay coaccion? hay violencia? Si hay coaccion o violencia entonces es planificación central.

En un Mercado libre nadie puede obligar a nadie a comprar o vender. En el bitcoin no hay violencia y por lo tanto no hay planificacion central.

PD: Cuando oigas a alguien hablar de la "dictadura de los mercados", que no te quepa duda que esa persona es un imbecil profundo.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Falso. Lo frutera está interesada en que la transacción llegue a los mineros, sí, pero también está interesada en que, una vez los mineros la han incorporado a un bloque de la cadena, este bloque que le llega cumpla con las reglas de consenso del sistema en el que participa también la frutera. Y esto la única forma de hacerlo (de nuevo "entre iguales") y sin requerir de la participación de la confianza en un tercero, es que la frutera estuviese haciendo funcionar su propio nodo de la red y validando el nuevo bloque allí.



Esto es absurdo si pretendemos llegar a una aceptación universal.

Mi abuela confiará en su app. Confiará si recibe los 10€ que le envío. Y confiará si puede pagar 5 euros por unas chirimoyas a la frutera y ésta los recibe.

Punto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> O sea que tú entiendes que nos nodos no mineros son importantes porque pueden conseguir cambiar las reglas?
> 
> Y por qué crees que es necesario cambiar las reglas???
> 
> Qué impide que los Rothschild monten 10.000 mineros para conseguir cambiar las reglas y convertir Bitcoin en una basura???



La minería no impone las reglas del protocolo. Los nodos sí. Son los nodos los que les dicen a los mineros si el gasto energético que realizan periódicamente lo ha sido conforme a las reglas de consenso o no.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Esto es absurdo si pretendemos llegar a una aceptación universal.
> 
> Mi abuela confiará en su app. Confiará si recibe los 10€ que le envío. Y confiará si puede pagar 5 euros por unas chirimoyas a la frutera y ésta los recibe.
> 
> Punto.



No hay problema. Te montas una granja de minado y construyes tus bloques de 2MB de capacidad. No podemos impedírtelo.

O te montas un nodo y le cambias los parámetros para aceptar únicamente bloques de 2MB de tamaño. Tampoco podemos impedírtelo, chico.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Hay coaccion? hay violencia? Si hay coaccion o violencia entonces es planificación central.
> 
> En un Mercado libre nadie puede obligar a nadie a comprar o vender. En el bitcoin no hay violencia y por lo tanto no hay planificacion central.
> 
> PD: Cuando oigas a alguien hablar de la "dictadura de los mercados", que no te quepa duda que esa persona es un imbecil profundo.



Y qué pasa con los que no acepten las nuevas reglas? Que se jodan??

Si creas nuevas reglas estás creando una nueva red, así que deberías llamar a tu nueva red de otra manera, como hizo litecoin.


----------



## barborico (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Y qué pasa con los que no acepten las nuevas reglas? Que se jodan??
> 
> Si creas nuevas reglas estás creando una nueva red, así que deberías llamar a tu nueva red de otra manera, como hizo litecoin.



Como hizo bcash querrás decir.

Litecoin inició un nuevo bloque génesis


----------



## homer69 (27 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Llego el listo de los cojones... típico que llega sin leer y dice la primera gilipollez que se le pasa por la cabeza...
> 
> Si vais a largo plazo no se que coño hacéis en un foro... si os da igual lo que haga... Pero vamos, seguís en vuestra línea, manipular y engatusar a las gacelas para que ganen menos dinero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Y qué pasa con los que no acepten las nuevas reglas? Que se jodan??
> 
> Si creas nuevas reglas estás creando una nueva red, así que deberías llamar a tu nueva red de otra manera como hizo litecoin.



Mira, a mi me jode mucho que la gente reutilice direcciones o que emplee direcciones "vanity" en su operativa (porque daña todavía más la, ya de por sí, maltrecha privacidad del sistema), pero he de joderme porque no puedo imponerles nuevas reglas y ellos no han incumplido las mías, así que me aguanto porque las reglas que acepté al instalarme libremente el software eran perfectamente claras.

Bitcoin es un marco normativo y todo el que participa en él, o está de acuerdo al 100% con sus reglas, o no puede participar. Y esas normas sólo pueden cambiarse si la mayoría de los agentes participantes se pone de acuerdo. Es lo lógico y lo mejor para todos.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La minería no impone las reglas del protocolo. Los nodos sí. Son los nodos los que les dicen a los mineros si el gasto energético que realizan periódicamente lo ha sido conforme a las reglas de consenso o no.



Perdona, pero esto no tiene nada que ver con bitcoin.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mira, a mi me jode mucho que la gente reutilice direcciones o que emplee direcciones "vanity" en su operativa (porque daña todavía más la, ya de por sí, maltrecha privacidad del sistema), pero he de joderme porque no puedo imponerles nuevas reglas y ellos no han incumplido las mías, así que me aguanto porque las reglas que acepté al instalarme libremente el software eran perfectamente claras.
> 
> Bitcoin es un marco normativo y todo el que participa en él, o está de acuerdo al 100% con sus reglas, o no puede participar. Y esas normas sólo pueden cambiarse si la mayoría de los agentes participantes se pone de acuerdo. Es lo lógico y lo mejor para todos.



Si cambias las reglas, ponte un nuevo nombre y empieza de cero. Como hizo Litecoin.


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Como hizo bcash querrás decir.
> 
> Litecoin inició un nuevo bloque génesis



Si cambias las reglas, el nuevo protocolo ya no es bitcoin.
Es una nueva alt. Y, sí, será necesario un nuevo bloque génesis.
Si el mercado la acepta por encima del bitcoin original, chapó!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Perdona, pero esto no tiene nada que ver con bitcoin.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el límite de 1 MB fue propuesto por Hal Finney para evitar el crecimiento desmesurado del registro único (y dificultad de sincronización para nuevos participantes) mientras bitcoin no tuviese valor de mercado. Y resultó muy útil por entonces.
> 
> Pero hace ya años que bitcoin tiene valor de mercado. Y si alguien quiere bombardear con cientos de miles de transacciones, y paga comisión por cada una de ellas, pues más estímulo para los mineros, no?




Si no entiendes el problema que supone incrementar el tamaño de los bloques Luke Dashjr te lo explica:


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

Snowden opina que necesario implantar medidas de privacidad en el protocolo.

Snowden: 'The Most Important Thing Bitcoin Is Missing Right Now Is Privacy' - CoinDesk


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Snowden opina que necesario implantar medidas de privacidad en el protocolo.
> 
> Snowden: 'The Most Important Thing Bitcoin Is Missing Right Now Is Privacy' - CoinDesk




Pues si eso es lo más importante y teniendo en cuenta que en breve estará solucionado con todas los desarrollos que hay a punto de salir mas todos los que ya han salido como coinjoin y LN parece que esto es imparable.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jun 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues si eso es lo más importante y teniendo en cuenta que en breve estará solucionado con todas los desarrollos que hay a punto de salir mas todos los que ya han salido como coinjoin y LN parece que esto es imparable.



Creo que Snowden se refiere a lo que @Sr.Mojón llama capa0, es decir a la privacidad por defecto, sin usar coinjoin o soluciones de otras capas. Como por ejemplo Taproot que hará indistinguibles smart contracts avanzados de los simples, no solo a nivel de firmas, por ejemplo también ocultaría timelocks, hashlocks....


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Creo que Snowden se refiere a lo que @Sr.Mojón llama capa0, es decir a la privacidad por defecto, sin usar coinjoin o soluciones de otras capas. Como por ejemplo Taproot que hará indistinguibles smart contracts avanzados de los simples, no solo a nivel de firmas, por ejemplo también ocultaría timelocks, hashlocks....




Lo que quiero decir es que si ese es el mayor problema la cosa pinta muy bien ya que es algo no solo con facil solucion sino que incluso las soluciones ya estan marcha.

Y conste que estoy de acuerdo, el tema de la privacidad es muy importante y ya vimos en el AMA del otro dia que hay gente ahi fuera muy poderosa, incluso gobiernos, traceando las transacciones y asociandolas a personas con nombres y apellidos.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Jun 2019)

Divad dijo:


> El abuelo se colapsa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 122289
> 
> 90533 Transacciones sin Confirmar



TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC que poquito queda.

Que las transacciones dependan de la mafia minera china es de risa.



TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## Kennedy (28 Jun 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si no entiendes el problema que supone incrementar el tamaño de los bloques Luke Dashjr te lo explica:



He visto el vídeo, y todavía lo entiendo menos que antes.

Basándose en simulaciones de las que no da ninguna pista de cómo se han realizado, y sin presentar ninguna evidencia científica basada en stress tests reales, el hombre llega a la conclusión de que hay que bajar el tamaño del bloque a 300kB !?!?! para que los mineros puedan ser anónimos y los nodos-que-no-minan puedan llevarse en el móvil... a saber qué se habrá fumao...

Hay alguna evidencia científica seria que demuestre que el aumento del tamaño del bloque sería desastroso?


----------



## Divad (28 Jun 2019)

Además, el amado líder tiene una puerta trasera abierta para el CNI,
Mojón creándose otra cuenta para decir gilipolleces  

Menuda falta de respeto que no me hayan metido en la lista 
Esta es la nueva lista de morosos de Hacienda: 4.028 deudores y la mora baja a 14.100 millones

Con las ganas que tengo en decir que Sr. Mojón y sus bitcolitos ayudan a defraudar a Hacienda  



easyridergs dijo:


> TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC que poquito queda.
> 
> Que las transacciones dependan de la mafia minera china es de risa.
> 
> ...






Los chinos estarán de huelga... dejan las transacciones en el limbo para que aumente la comisión por mover la mierda


----------



## Kennedy (28 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es un marco normativo y todo el que participa en él, o está de acuerdo al 100% con sus reglas, o no puede participar. Y esas normas sólo pueden cambiarse si la mayoría de los agentes participantes se pone de acuerdo. Es lo lógico y lo mejor para todos.



No, las reglas no deben cambiar:

“The nature of Bitcoin is such that once version 0.1 was released, the core design was set in stone for the rest of its lifetime”. 

Si no te gustan, lanzas una nueva moneda, nuevo bloque génesis, y a competir.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> He visto el vídeo, y todavía lo entiendo menos que antes.
> 
> Basándose en simulaciones de las que no da ninguna pista de cómo se han realizado, y sin presentar ninguna evidencia científica basada en stress tests reales, el hombre llega a la conclusión de que hay que bajar el tamaño del bloque a 300kB !?!?! para que los mineros puedan ser anónimos y los nodos-que-no-minan puedan llevarse en el móvil... a saber qué se habrá fumao...
> 
> Hay alguna evidencia científica seria que demuestre que el aumento del tamaño del bloque sería desastroso?



Pues yo mejor que ese video no te lo voy a poder explicar a no ser que no lo entiendas debido al idioma. 

Las simulaciones tampoco hay necesidad de decir de donde las ha sacado, son simples cálculos que cualquiera podria hacer con una hoja de excel.

A modo de resumen, el mayor problema de bloques grandes es que generan blockchains grandes y es muy costoso hacer la sincronizacion inicial, es decir, montar un nuevo nodo que se tiene que descargar la cadena completa y validar desde el principio. Ya ahora mismo con los 250 GB a una raspberry le cuesta mas de un mes sincronizarse. Eso dificulta la creacion y mantenimiento de nodos y cuantos menos nodos mas vulnerable es la red.



Kennedy dijo:


> Si no te gustan, lanzas una nueva moneda, nuevo bloque génesis, y a competir.



O bifurcas y dejas que la gente elija libremente en qué cadena prefiere estar.


----------



## tastas (28 Jun 2019)

Iglesia y Estado en Irán es casi lo mismo. Las naciones han empezado a minar aprovechando la energía "gratis".

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (28 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> No, las reglas no deben cambiar:
> 
> “The nature of Bitcoin is such that once version 0.1 was released, the core design was set in stone for the rest of its lifetime”.
> 
> Si no te gustan, lanzas una nueva moneda, nuevo bloque génesis, y a competir.



Con estos post y citando continuamente el white paper, me haces dudar de tus intenciones. Veo que desde días atrás en otras plataformas, están de nuevo apareciendo bcashianos y cuando aparecen en un lado, suelen aparecer aquí también. 

Aquí te hemos intentado explicar la relación que tiene la descentralización con aumentar el tamaño del bloque, si no la ves y no te fias, cosa que me parece bien, puedes intentar montar tu propio nodo en una raspberry, pc que tenga 5 o 6 años... y compruebas por ti mismo lo que tarda en validar la blockchain desde 0. Como dice @ninfireblade se tira más de un mes con la raspberry 3 (ahora está la 4 por cierto ), imagina ahora validar un bloque de un giga o más como quieren llegar en BcashSV. Por cierto estos ahora se dedican a llenar sus bloques con predicciones meteorológicas (Informe: 98% de las transacciones BSV son utilizadas para escribir datos meteorológicos en la cadena de bloques)


----------



## easyridergs (28 Jun 2019)

Jajajaja, ahora discutiendo que si el bloque más grande, que si el bloque más pequeño. No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que habláis. Sencillamente ni más grande ni más pequeño, vuestras cadenas de bloques están agonizando, simplemente ya no sirven, BTC y sus derivados están obsoletos y no sirven para lo que fueron creados. Es que me hace gracia que hasta no sabéis ni cómo lidiar con el tamaño de la cadena de bloques, y eso que ahora casi no la utiliza nadie, que sería con un uso masivo, os lo digo yo, el desastre y la PÉRDIDA DE FONDOS TOTAL.


----------



## Arctic (28 Jun 2019)

Ah, mi Españita. Lo mismo te encuentras a un obeso mórbido llamando paquete a Benzema en la tele del bar que a un anormal arruinado por invertir en shitcoins dando consejos de inversión y criticando a bitcoin. Cómo no te voy a querer!


----------



## Registrador (28 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Con estos post y citando continuamente el white paper, me haces dudar de tus intenciones. Veo que desde días atrás en otras plataformas, están de nuevo apareciendo bcashianos y cuando aparecen en un lado, suelen aparecer aquí también.
> 
> Aquí te hemos intentado explicar la relación que tiene la descentralización con aumentar el tamaño del bloque, si no la ves y no te fias, cosa que me parece bien, puedes intentar montar tu propio nodo en una raspberry, pc que tenga 5 o 6 años... y compruebas por ti mismo lo que tarda en validar la blockchain desde 0. Como dice @ninfireblade se tira más de un mes con la raspberry 3 (ahora está la 4 por cierto ), imagina ahora validar un bloque de un giga o más como quieren llegar en BcashSV. Por cierto estos ahora se dedican a llenar sus bloques con predicciones meteorológicas (Informe: 98% de las transacciones BSV son utilizadas para escribir datos meteorológicos en la cadena de bloques)



Si, solo espero que los 20 centimos por mensaje no se los paguen en Bcash.


----------



## Kennedy (28 Jun 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues yo mejor que ese video no te lo voy a poder explicar a no ser que no lo entiendas debido al idioma.
> 
> Las simulaciones tampoco hay necesidad de decir de donde las ha sacado, son simples cálculos que cualquiera podria hacer con una hoja de excel.
> 
> ...



Una moneda que pretende adopción total mundial tiene que poderse procesar en una Raspberry Pi???


----------



## Kennedy (28 Jun 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> O bifurcas y dejas que la gente elija libremente en qué cadena prefiere estar.



No. Si cambias las reglas tienes que ponerte otro nombre y empezar desde un nuevo bloque genesis.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Jun 2019)

- Mejoras técnicas que se implantaran en breve en la red Lightning:



- Infografía sobre privacidad: Confidential Transactions and Bulletproofs


----------



## Kennedy (28 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Con estos post y citando continuamente el white paper, me haces dudar de tus intenciones.



Tú realmente crees que los bancos centrales tras la aparición de bitcoin en 2009 se han quedado cruzados de brazos??
Si tú fueras banco central, cómo atacarias Bitcoin? Lo primero que harías sería intentar frenar la adopción a toda costa, presuponiendo una inescalabilidad onchain (no testeada científicamente) que llevase a toda esta dialéctica de mantener los bloques enanos y necesitar nodos-que-no-minan en procesadores arcaicos. No te parece?

Edito para añadir que eso mismo hicieron con el oro: quitarlo de la circulación para meterlo en cámaras acorazadas. Tras unas décadas de uso de fiat y desuso del oro, qué impedía que la conversión 1:1? Nada!! Qué impedía la simple conversión? Nada!
Lo mismo es lo que harían con bitcoin: quitarlo de la circulación (altísimas comisiones y una inescalabilidad onchain no demostrada), haciendo que la gente use IOU de bitcoin (lo que circula en las cadenas laterales). Cuando la gente lleve años usando IOUs de bitcoin, ¿QUÉ IMPEDIRÁ QUE CREEN LOS QUE DESEEN?

Mi abuelo nunca convertirá sus 100 € de "IOU de bitcoin" en bitcoin reales si la comisión es escandalosa.
Si se llegase al punto de que todos los bitcoins reales pasasen a ser IOUs, y las comisiones onchain fuesen escandalosas, BITCOIN NO HARIA NINGUNA FALTA !!! De hecho, molestaría!
Tras años de uso de IOUs de bitcoin, y de desuso de bitcoin reales ¿Qué impide la no redimibilidad 1:1? NADA!! ¿Qué impide la simple no redimibilidad? NADA!!


----------



## bmbnct (28 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Tú realmente crees que los bancos centrales tras la aparición de bitcoin en 2009 se han quedado cruzados de brazos??
> Si tú fueras banco central, cómo atacarias Bitcoin? Lo primero que harías sería intentar frenar la adopción a toda costa, presuponiendo una inescalabilidad onchain (no testeada científicamente) que llevase a toda esta dialéctica de mantener los bloques enanos y necesitar nodos-que-no-minan en procesadores arcaicos. No te parece?



No. Lo que haría sería crear los bloques más grandes posibles, para así eliminar del juego a la mayoría de los nodos, pondría dos o tres súper nodos míos, convencería a la gente sobre usar nodos SPV y de esta forma podría alterar el protocolo según mis intereses. 

¿Te suena la jugada? Es lo que Bitmain, Fakesatoshi, Ayre... llevan tiempo intentando hacer.


----------



## Kennedy (28 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No. Lo que haría sería crear los bloques más grandes posibles, para así eliminar del juego a la mayoría de los nodos, pondría dos o tres súper nodos míos, convencería a la gente sobre usar nodos SPV y de esta forma podría alterar el protocolo según mis intereses.
> 
> ¿Te suena la jugada? Es lo que Bitmain, Fakesatoshi, Ayre... llevan tiempo intentando hacer.



Cómo puedes saber a quién pertenecen los "nodos-que-no-minan"?
Cómo puedes saber que la mayoría de "nodos-que-no-minan" no son ya de los Rothschilds y bancos centrales???


----------



## Edu.R (28 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajajaja, ahora discutiendo que si el bloque más grande, que si el bloque más pequeño.* No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que habláis.* Sencillamente ni más grande ni más pequeño, vuestras cadenas de bloques están agonizando, simplemente ya no sirven, *BTC y sus derivados están obsoletos* y no sirven para lo que fueron creados. Es que me hace gracia que hasta no sabéis ni cómo lidiar con el tamaño de la cadena de bloques, y eso que ahora casi no la utiliza nadie, que sería con un uso masivo, os lo digo yo, el desastre y la PÉRDIDA DE FONDOS TOTAL.


----------



## Kennedy (28 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No. Lo que haría sería crear los bloques más grandes posibles, para así eliminar del juego a la mayoría de los nodos, pondría dos o tres súper nodos míos, convencería a la gente sobre usar nodos SPV y de esta forma podría alterar el protocolo según mis intereses.
> 
> ¿Te suena la jugada? Es lo que Bitmain, Fakesatoshi, Ayre... llevan tiempo intentando hacer.



Si unos mineros (mayoría o no) decidiesen cambiar las reglas también tendrían que poner otro nombre y crear un nuevo bloque génesis.


----------



## tastas (28 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Una moneda que pretende adopción total mundial tiene que poderse procesar en una Raspberry Pi???



Y en un teléfono móvil, por qué no? Don't trust, verify.


Kennedy dijo:


> Tras años de uso de IOUs de bitcoin, y de desuso de bitcoin reales ¿Qué impide la no redimibilidad 1:1? NADA!! ¿Qué impide la simple no redimibilidad? NADA!!



Cómo que nada? Ahí está Bcash para impedir que los usuarios de Bitcoin caigamos en la trampa que los banqueros nos están tendiendo.
Larga vida a Bcash!


----------



## tastas (28 Jun 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Si unos mineros (mayoría o no) decidiesen cambiar las reglas también tendrían que poner otro nombre y crear un nuevo bloque génesis.



Pueden hacer eso (litecoin) o no (bcash) y otras mierdas como bgold etc. Los shitforks son el nuevo shitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Jun 2019)

Solo un apunte, se ha dicho varias veces en los ultimos post que los nodos andan por 10000 (en esta pagina se pueden consultar: Global Bitcoin nodes distribution), pero como ya se sabe, estos unicamente son nodos que aceptan conexiones entrantes y no estan en TOR. Aqui su distribución basandose en la IP que anuncian:



Bitcoin Network Monitor - DSN Research Group, KASTEL @ KIT

La cantidad total es complicada de calcular ya que los nodos tienen diferentes configuraciones, en la web de Luke Dashjr hay unos datos bastante fiables del total: Bitcoin Node Services



Kennedy dijo:


> Cómo puedes saber a quién pertenecen los "nodos-que-no-minan"?
> Cómo puedes saber que la mayoría de "nodos-que-no-minan" no son ya de los Rothschilds y bancos centrales???



No puedes saber a quien pertenece un nodo, de los 10000 nodos que anuncian su IP y tienen los puertos abiertos, solo puedes "saber" (si no hacen NAT, están detrás de un proxy, vpn...) su IP. En los más de 60000 restantes, ni eso.
Pero, si hubiese "Rothschilds y bancos centrales", el ataque NYA2x (un grupo de personas decidiendo y programando un aumento a 2 MB del tamaño del bloque) hubiese tenido éxito, no lo tuvo porque cada usuario con su nodo decidió que reglas de consenso seguir. Es así de sencillo, al final es el operador del nodo el que toma la decisión de forzar unas u otras reglas de consenso.


----------



## p_pin (28 Jun 2019)

Yo me hice un nodo UASF en su día para mandar a tomar por culo a Jihan... y lo volveré a hacer cuando sea necesario


----------



## Registrador (28 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo me hice un nodo UASF en su día para mandar a tomar por culo a Jihan... y lo volveré a hacer cuando sea necesario



Por cierto que paso con Jihan?, lo ultimo que oi de el es que lo echaron de bitmain por su cagada pro-bcash y su manera estupida de palmar pasta spameando Bitcoin.

Alguien sabe a que se dedica ahora?


----------



## p_pin (28 Jun 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto que paso con Jihan?, lo ultimo que oi de el es que lo echaron de bitmain por su cagada pro-bcash y su manera estupida de palmar pasta spameando Bitcoin.
> 
> Alguien sabe a que se dedica ahora?



Eso que comentas es lo que sé


----------



## bmbnct (28 Jun 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto que paso con Jihan?, lo ultimo que oi de el es que lo echaron de bitmain por su cagada pro-bcash y su manera estupida de palmar pasta spameando Bitcoin.
> 
> Alguien sabe a que se dedica ahora?



De Jihan ni idea, pero estoy más o menos siguiendo el juicio de faketoshi (Craig Wright no escapa de demanda billonaria en tribunal estadounidense) y hoy entraba tal que asi (atención a los calcetines):



Además por lo que cuentan ha llorado y todo..



Hoy testificaba por esto:


Perlas que va soltando:

"I was ashamed of my invention" 
-Craig S Wright


Are you satoshi? - yes
Do you recognize this White Paper? - I wrote it
Why did you leave BTC and disassociated with Satoshi? - My invention was used for bad things *crying*. They created #silkroad and #hydra. It was used to fund child pornography


----------



## tastas (29 Jun 2019)

Slashdot

Ojo, que se requisen las máquinas no quiere decir que no vayan a ser usadas. Aunque sin electricidad "gratis" seguramente lo mejor sea comprar bitcoins, no creo que sean mineros muy rentables.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (29 Jun 2019)

Faketoshi admite en el juicio de ayer que no tiene acceso a las carteras que se atribuyen a Satoshi Nakamoto.


Craig Wright Admits Not Having Access To Bitcoin Fortune in Court - Toshi Times


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Faketoshi admite en el juicio de ayer que no tiene acceso a las carteras que se atribuyen a Satoshi Nakamoto.
> 
> 
> Craig Wright Admits Not Having Access To Bitcoin Fortune in Court - Toshi Times



Vaya por Dios. :XX:

Yo tengo como mascota un dragón en el garaje, pero sólo es visible cuando nadie lo mira.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Jul 2019)

Kenichi Kurimoto, el CEO de la empresa Nayuta, la cual ha estado trabajando en su implementación de Lightning Network para el IoT, estará como tertuliano en la Asia Blockchain Summit de Taipei. Esta empresa lleva trabajando con bitcoin, su tecnología e IoT desde el 2015. Habrá que estar atentos sobre lo que dice.

Lightning Network x IoT(LoT); Potential, challenges and solutions

Why Lightning Network matters for IoT
The benefits of Lightning Network applied to IoT(LoT) have been laid out by BitFury’s Lightning Peach team in this post. According to them, “the innovative payment structure of the Lightning Network is well-suited to the infrastructure of the Internet of Things. The Lightning Network can provide the efficiency and security that the IoT currently lacks, as well as a better framework for our digital device ecosystem.”


----------



## bmbnct (1 Jul 2019)

Información sobre las statechains (transferir el control de un UTXO sin pasar por la cadena)

More on #statechains

Medium article: Statechains: Non-custodial Off-chain Bitcoin Transfer
Breaking Bitcoin: Breaking Bitcoin
Mailing list: [bitcoin-dev] Formalizing Blind Statechains as a minimalistic blind	signing server
Coredev: 2019-06-07-statechains
Paper: RubenSomsen/rubensomsen.github.io
Scaling Bitcoin: Scaling Bitcoin 2018 "Kaizen" Day 2 Part 3
Reddit: r/Bitcoin - Blind Statechains – moving UTXOs without touching the chain (Ruben Somsen @ Breaking Bitcoin 2019) https://t.co/AnIyEXsaYO


----------



## bmbnct (1 Jul 2019)

Recopilación del pasado mes de Junio en bitcoin:


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (2 Jul 2019)

Parece que el "pumpeo" ya ha pasado y vuelve a los 8500 merkels. Casi na, 3000€ menos que hace unos cuantos dias. Mis dies a los que hayan vendido a 11000 y pico.


----------



## p_pin (2 Jul 2019)

Pues sí, yo ya dije en su día que me extrañaría que el hueco en la cotización de los futuros por el fin de semana del 14-17 Junio se quedara sin tapar


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Jul 2019)

En España el BTC sigue sin ser considerado dinero:

¿Es dinero el Bitcoin? El Tribunal Supremo considera que no en la primera condena por estafa con esta criptomoneda


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jul 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Parece que el "pumpeo" ya ha pasado y vuelve a los 8500 merkels. Casi na, 3000€ menos que hace unos cuantos dias. Mis dies a los que hayan vendido a 11000 y pico.



Han sido dias para los especuladores a corto plazo, ha habido un pumpeo con su corrección y varios sube-baja. Veremos si es algo aislado o una erupción nocturna antes de orgasmos más potentes (Para bien o para mal).


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jul 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> Parece que el "pumpeo" ya ha pasado y vuelve a los 8500 merkels. Casi na, 3000€ menos que hace unos cuantos dias. Mis dies a los que hayan vendido a 11000 y pico.



No te creas. Es más una cuestión de posiciones cortas en dólares que otra cosa.
Fíjate en el par oro-dolar desde hace dos días. Voilá


----------



## bmbnct (2 Jul 2019)

Página que muestra el consumo estimado de la minería de Bitcoin. Lo llama el CBECI (Cambridge Bitcoin Electricity Consumption Index)

Cambridge Bitcoin Electricity Consumption Index (CBECI)

Más info:


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (2 Jul 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> No te creas. Es más una cuestión de posiciones cortas en dólares que otra cosa.
> Fíjate en el par oro-dolar desde hace dos días. Voilá



Pues tiene ustec razón..


----------



## tastas (2 Jul 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En España el BTC sigue sin ser considerado dinero:
> 
> ¿Es dinero el Bitcoin? El Tribunal Supremo considera que no en la primera condena por estafa con esta criptomoneda



Incluso aunque no se considere dinero (lo cual es curioso cuando hay sentencias que dicen que es algo que se le parece mucho) no entiendo por qué no le devuelven los bitcoins.
Si yo te dejo un cuadro o invierto en tu timo y tú aceptas ese cuadro, me tendrás que devolver ese cuadro si lo tienes en tu poder, y si no entonces ya sí que hablaríamos de que me compensarías monetariamente.
A menos que quedara muy muy claro que en el momento del trato se estaba pagando una cantidad de btc que equivalen a X euros no me parece que la sentencia sea correcta.
Y ya sí encima el juez dice que no considera btc dinero, pues con más razón.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (3 Jul 2019)




----------



## bmbnct (3 Jul 2019)

El Comité de Servicios Financieros del Congreso piden oficialmente a Facebook que abandonen el desarrollo de Libra. 

Cosas de la centralización, han encontrado rápido su punto de débil.


----------



## Black Hammer (3 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> El Comité de Servicios Financieros del Congreso piden oficialmente a Facebook que abandonen el desarrollo de Libra.
> 
> Cosas de la centralización, han encontrado rápido su punto de débil.



Que lo intenten con Bitcoin 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Que lo intenten con Bitcoin
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Está buscando la dirección para enviar la carta, en páginas amarillas


----------



## Registrador (4 Jul 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Está buscando la dirección para enviar la carta, en páginas amarillas



Que se la manden a Craig Wright no? no es el que creo Bitcoin?


----------



## tastas (4 Jul 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Que se la manden a Craig Wright no? no es el que creo Bitcoin?



Como un juez diga que sí es Satoshi, el siguiente paso es meterle en la cárcel o algo peor por atacar el sacrosanto monopolio del USD.
Por favor, que los jueces sean tan justos y diligentes como acostumbran y no lo metan en la cárcel o algo peor.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Jul 2019)

Nuevo podcast de Lunaticoin:

Huérfanos de Satoshi con Rodolfo Andragnes. Repasamos sucesos relevantes de Bitcoin entre 2011-2013:
- El nuevo líder post Satoshi
- MtGox
- Silk Road
- FBI
- La primer burbuja

L26: Huérfanos de Satoshi con Rodolfo Andragnes by Lunaticoin • A podcast on Anchor


----------



## Rajoy (5 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> El Comité de Servicios Financieros del Congreso piden oficialmente a Facebook que abandonen el desarrollo de Libra.
> 
> Cosas de la centralización, han encontrado rápido su punto de débil.



No se si se está calibrando  bien la importancia de esta noticia. A mi me parece una noticia de tremendo calado.
Todos aquellos que no tienen clara la diferencia entre una cripto descentralizada (Bitcoin) y una centralizada (todas las demás ...), harían bien en tomar muy buena nota de esta comunicación. Deberían de reflexionar en toda su amplitud lo que significa.
Los EEUU no están dispuestos a dejar que nada amenace su negocio: el dólar. Y si pueden con facebook, pueden con cualquier otra organización ...

Y digo que descentralizada solo existe bitcoin porque todas las demás experimentan un grado más o menos elevado de centralización (su punto de mayor vulnerabilidad, el que puede ser más fácilmente atacado) en uno u otro aspecto:
- Tienen un equipo reducido y localizado de desarrolladores o
- Dependen de una organización determinada situada en un país concreto y con responsables concretos (el caso de facebook) o
- El número de nodos en el que se replica su blockchain es reducido o
- El número de servidores en el que se almacena su blockchain o su BBDD es reducido y está localizado o
- Cualquier otro tipo de centralización ...

Tenedlo en cuenta porque, por ejemplo, ethereum (la supuesta número dos) es una de esas altcoins. Si acaba molestando la barrerán como una mota de polvo.


----------



## bizardu (5 Jul 2019)

Rajoy dijo:


> No se si se está calibrando  bien la importancia de esta noticia. A mi me parece una noticia de tremendo calado.
> Todos aquellos que no tienen clara la diferencia entre una cripto descentralizada (Bitcoin) y una centralizada (todas las demás ...), harían bien en tomar muy buena nota de esta comunicación. Deberían de reflexionar en toda su amplitud lo que significa.
> Los EEUU no están dispuestos a dejar que nada amenace su negocio: el dólar. Y si pueden con facebook, pueden con cualquier otra organización ...
> 
> ...



Ya esta echo las elites se van a cargar el dolar, el cual es una simple ficha como EEUU para tener el control del dinero que es lo que realmente importa. Si verdaderamente les molestara el tema cripto ya lo habrian hundido hace tiempo pero no, es un mecanismo para establecer un nuevo orden. El bitcoin, el cual tiene que ser fuerte para soportar ataques, es la puerta de entrada a este nuevo modelo el cual se quedará en una simple reserva de valor dura. Despues crearon ethereum que es el sistema para cambiar el modelo social, es verdaderamente donde las elites se estan focalizando. Pero paso a paso todo llegará


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Jul 2019)

Sé que muchos usan Electrum y esta noticia les gustará:

Electrum Wallet Is Adding Support for Bitcoin's Lightning Network - CoinDesk



> This is going to happen in the coming weeks until the end of July, and it means that the next major release will have lightning support.



Lo curioso es que no usarán lnd ni c-lightning ni nada existente, han estado meses y meses desarrollando su propio software de LN.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Jul 2019)

Bitcoin ya consume más energía que Suiza: por qué su validez como sistema de pagos es discutible


----------



## p_pin (6 Jul 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bitcoin ya consume más energía que Suiza: por qué su validez como sistema de pagos es discutible



¿Es muy cara una transacción de BTC?, en el último bloque, la mayoría de las mismas son inferiores a 5 céntimos de euro... más baratas que las VISA, que suponen alrededor del 0,5% de comisión (para el que recibe el pago)

https://btc.com/0000000000000000001...8ec73be6ef7a110dfa0?page=1&asc=1&order_by=fee

El dinero que pierde un pequeño comercio cuando pagas con tarjeta


----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> ¿Es muy cara una transacción de BTC?, en el último bloque, la mayoría de las mismas son inferiores a 5 céntimos de euro... más baratas que las VISA, que suponen alrededor del 0,5% de comisión (para el que recibe el pago)
> 
> https://btc.com/0000000000000000001...8ec73be6ef7a110dfa0?page=1&asc=1&order_by=fee
> 
> El dinero que pierde un pequeño comercio cuando pagas con tarjeta



Esos 5 cent han sido muy afortunados, fácilmente te cobran varios € de comisión, y si no les gusta la comisión la transacción parada. Lo típico en BTC, la mafia minera mientras se carga el planeta se queda tú pasta. VIVA LA CENTRALIZACIÓN BTC.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Jul 2019)

¿Cómo llevas el ojete, easyrider?

¿Ya han descubierto por fin la forma de contravenir la termodinámica básica los desarrolladores de IOTA o cómo está el asunto?


----------



## p_pin (7 Jul 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Esos 5 cent han sido muy afortunados, fácilmente te cobran varios € de comisión, y si no les gusta la comisión la transacción parada. Lo típico en BTC, la mafia minera mientras se carga el planeta se queda tú pasta. VIVA LA CENTRALIZACIÓN BTC.



Pero mira los bloques, la mayoría de operaciones paga muy pocos céntimos de euros:

https://btc.com/0000000000000000002...b226e0dced91e283569?page=1&asc=1&order_by=fee

Incluso pagos de cantidades pequeñas, menores de 20$

https://btc.com/5754bf6505585b63fbc28cedc0029fb8eedc2bc246ae63706f5641e2c10bab96


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero mira los bloques, la mayoría de operaciones paga muy pocos céntimos de euros:
> 
> https://btc.com/0000000000000000002...b226e0dced91e283569?page=1&asc=1&order_by=fee
> 
> ...




No hace falta que le muestres esas pruebas. Él ya lo sabe pero tiene que hablar mal de Bitcoin, mintiendo, para promocionar su shitcoin.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No hace falta que le muestres esas pruebas. Él ya lo sabe pero tiene que hablar mal de Bitcoin, mintiendo, para promocionar su shitcoin.



No hace falta que diga nada, 20$ de comisión, y eso que ha habido suerte, es una barbaridad. Pero nada, si sois felices así adelante.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Jul 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No hace falta que diga nada, 20$ de comisión, y eso que ha habido suerte, es una barbaridad. Pero nada, si sois felices así adelante.




Esos $20 no son la comisión, son la cantidad a pagar. La comisión por hacer un pago de esos $20 fueron 0.00000182 BTC, es decir unos $0.02

En una cosa sí que has acertado: cuando dices "no hace falta que diga nada". En eso te doy la razón, para decir las tonterías que dices mejor que no digas nada.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esos $20 no son la comisión, son la cantidad a pagar. La comisión por hacer un pago de esos $20 fueron 0.00000182 BTC, es decir unos $0.02
> 
> En una cosa sí que has acertado: cuando dices "no hace falta que diga nada". En eso te doy la razón, para decir las tonterías que dices mejor que no digas nada.



Se han pagado miles de veces 20$ de comisión y mucho más por transacciones de poco valor, con tiempos de espera de días por la retención de los mineros. No hace falta que lo diga yo, el explorador lo revela todo. Pero vamos, repito, si sois felices pagando comisiones en la red CENTRALIZADA CHINA BTC adelante. Ah claro, que sois vosotros parte de la mafia minera y sois los que cobráis, a mi y a la mayoría de gente no engañáis, BTC no lo usa ni dios, ni lo van a usar nunca.

Y que bonito el consumo de energía, tanto como toda Suiza, para confirmar las transacciones de cuatro gatos, es patético. BTC representa todo lo contrario a lo que se necesita a día de hoy que es eficiencia energética, rapidez y cero coste en las transacciones, por eso pronto morirá.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Jul 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Se han pagado miles de veces 20$ de comisión y mucho más por transacciones de poco valor, con tiempos de espera de días por la retención de los mineros. No hace falta que lo diga yo, el explorador lo revela todo. Pero vamos, repito, si sois felices pagando comisiones en la red CENTRALIZADA CHINA BTC adelante. Ah claro, que sois vosotros parte de la mafia minera y sois los que cobráis, a mi y a la mayoría de gente no engañáis, BTC no lo usa ni dios, ni lo van a usar nunca.



Hostias nos has descubierto. Somos mineros y nos forramos con las comisiones que paga la gente. Oh wait pero no decias que la mineria estaba centralizada en China ??? A ver si te aclaras.



easyridergs dijo:


> Y que bonito el consumo de energía, tanto como toda Suiza, para confirmar las transacciones de cuatro gatos, es patético. BTC representa todo lo contrario a lo que se necesita a día de hoy que es eficiencia energética, rapidez y cero coste en las transacciones, por eso pronto morirá.



Pues mira, ojalá el consumo fuera aun mayor. A mayor consumo mayor seguridad. A estas alturas y aun sigues sin entender que el consumo no es para validar transacciones sino para aportar seguridad a la red. Si el consumo es tanto como toda Suiza eso quiere decir que para atacar la red hace falta un consumo al menos del doble de toda Suiza. En cambio el que quiera atacar una shitred como la de IOTA lo tiene infinitamente más fácil.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Jul 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hostias nos has descubierto. Somos mineros y nos forramos con las comisiones que paga la gente. Oh wait pero no decias que la mineria estaba centralizada en China ??? A ver si te aclaras.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues mira, ojalá el consumo fuera aun mayor. A mayor consumo mayor seguridad. A estas alturas y aun sigues sin entender que el consumo no es para validar transacciones sino para aportar seguridad a la red. Si el consumo es tanto como toda Suiza eso quiere decir que para atacar la red hace falta un consumo al menos del doble de toda Suiza. En cambio el que quiera atacar una shitred como la de IOTA lo tiene infinitamente más fácil.



Cuando el consumo está centralizado en más de 80% en China atacar la red es gratis, bueno el coste de una llamada de Xi Jinping.

Los mineros como tú fuera de China sois testimoniales. De todas formas, con que tu padre te apague el minero ya he ha jodido, en tu caso todavía es más fácil.

Para el pesar de vosotros los mafiosos, dentro de poco ni con toda la energía del mundo podrás atacar a IOTA, además siendo respetuosa con el medio ambiente, aunque esto ya se que no te importa.


----------



## p_pin (7 Jul 2019)

Todos los mensajes iguales, asustaviejas que repite desde hace meses? noo, años!!!! el mismo mantra, se ha creído su propia mentira de tanto repetirla....

BTC seguirá adelante, y este asustaviejas desaparecerá de este hilo... es cuestión de tiempo, no puede haber alguien tan gilipollas... por tanto tiempo

Empezó en Noviembre de 2017 con la cantinela... El BTC cotizaba 7.853,57$, y estaba a punto de escalar a sus máximos históricos, en Diciembre....





Hoy BTC cotiza casi un 50% más (11.330$ aprox)... pero para el iba a morir... "sí o sí"...

Mientras que sus *iota:*
Cotizaban por entonces, *16 NOV 2017 a 0,7926$*
Sin embargo, hoy *07 Julio 2019* cotiza a *0,3920$*
Cotizan a la mitad.... de hace dos años...

Datos comprobables en :
IOTA (MIOTA) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Todos los mensajes iguales, asustaviejas que repite desde hace meses? noo, años!!!! el mismo mantra, se ha creído su propia mentira de tanto repetirla....
> 
> BTC seguirá adelante, y este asustaviejas desaparecerá de este hilo... es cuestión de tiempo, no puede haber alguien tan gilipollas... por tanto tiempo
> 
> ...




Madre mía menudo zasca, se ha escuchado hasta en la China, allí donde dice que están los mineros centralizados XDD


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Todos los mensajes iguales, asustaviejas que repite desde hace meses? noo, años!!!! el mismo mantra, se ha creído su propia mentira de tanto repetirla....
> 
> BTC seguirá adelante, y este asustaviejas desaparecerá de este hilo... es cuestión de tiempo, no puede haber alguien tan gilipollas... por tanto tiempo
> 
> ...



Era un novato avaricioso por aquel entonces y ahora sigue siendo un novato avaricioso... pero con el culo en llamas.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Jul 2019)

No podéis ser más cortitos. Después de 10 años desde su creación BTC no lo utiliza prácticamente nadie, ha conseguido que más del 80% de la minería esté centralizada en China y no ha conseguido la más mínima alianza empresarial importante. 

Solo se le puede reconocer una cosa, la subida de su cotización en base a los especuladores mineros y los exchanges con volúmenes totalmente artificiales.

No pasa nada, toda cae por su propio peso, un sistema centralizado como BTC, no escalable, con un consumo desorbitado de energía y totalmente controlado por el régimen totalitario Chino solo tiene un futuro que es su desaparición.

Aunque venga, vale, vamos a basarnos solo en la cotización, emplazo a la gente a que compre a día de hoy BTC a 11000$, yo mientras compraré IOTA a 39 cents. Ya veremos de aquí a 5 años cual obtiene más revalorización.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (8 Jul 2019)

No es el primer caso que veo de foreros que la cagan en sus predicciones y en vez de reconocer el error, entran en un bucle infinito de posts chorras. Para mi no es un caso de trolleo (ie: alguien que quiere interrumpir el debate en un foro) si no de algún tipo de mecanismo psicológico que lleva a alguien querer ser voluntariamente el bufón del foro. 
En bitcointalk había un caso muy parecido, un tal Proudhon, o algo así, que no dejaba de recibir hostias por todas partes, y el tío masoquista seguía erre con erre con sus patochadas. Al final acabo reconociendo que se había acabado creyendo el papel. Lo hizo en un post muy interesante que intentaré encontrar si puedo (es de hace varios años).


----------



## paketazo (8 Jul 2019)

Uno de los modos de defensa del ser humano, es la negación de la realidad. En muchos casos esto hace soportable la existencia.

Solo pensad en la humanidad, 1/3 de la vida dormidos, 1/3 currando en cosas que no suelen ser del agrado de quién las desempeña, y el otro dedicado a cumplir metas artificiales orientadas hacia un consumo que promete la liberación del ser (coches, viajes, películas, navidades, semana santa, cena en el restaurante de moda, sexo, drogas...)

El auto engaño es necesario, ya que si no la existencia y su destino cierto nos lleva al suicidio o a la imposibilidad de vivir en sociedad.

¿con las crypto?

Quién diga que no sucede esto, creo que se engaña a si mismo, ya sea la crypto 1000 o la número 1... del mismo modo que nos encariñamos de un perro que solo come, caga, ladra, llena todo de pelos y babas,y tenemos que sacar a deshora a pasear...como no nos vamos a encariñar el nuevo paradigma económico.

Si hasta yo me enamoro fácilmente de un soberano, un kruger... no me voy a enamorar de mi ledger nano!!

La cordura hoy en día discurre por una linea tan fina que quizá todos nosotros estemos en su lado opuesto.

De todos modos, el comentario de @Filósofo Hardcore , daría para relatar un buen libro.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2019)

No es novedad aunque yo lo desconocía: 

Bitstamp se esta preparando para integrar Lighning Network:

https://www.bitstamp.net/lightning-network-node/


----------



## easyridergs (8 Jul 2019)

Os acordáis de Galileo Galilei, este señor que vivió del 1564 al 1642 es considerado como el padre de la astronomía y física moderna. En su tiempo tuvo grandes enfrentamientos con la Inquisición romana de la iglesia católica, y su trabajo se consideró como una ruptura de las teorías asentadas de la física Aristotélica. A este señor, por desmontar con evidencias reales científicas la falsedad de los dogmas sobre los que se sostenían las mafias religiosas y económicas dominantes en la época, fue humillado, arrestado e injuriado hasta la saciedad y a día de hoy se presenta como un ejemplo de conflicto entre religión y ciencia.

Ahora con BTC pasa lo mismo, a cualquier voz disonante que pone de manifiesto que BTC es Proof of Stake, que ese POS mal diseñado ha hecho que BTC acabe centralizado en China, que se necesita un consumo desorbitado de energía para confirmar las transacciones, que no tiene soluciones descentralizadas para la escalabilidad, que no sabe como lidiar con el crecimiento del tamaño de la cadena de bloques, etc, etc, a estas voces disonantes, se las calumnia y ridiculiza solo con el fin de seguir haciendo lo que hacía la inquisición católica en el siglo XVII, que es engañar dogmáticamente para apropiarse del patrimonio de los demás con el único interés de beneficio propio.

Se que voy a recibir muchas ostias, pero con el conocimiento de que todo lo que expongo sobre BTC es real como la vida misma, también se que al final triunfará la verdad que es que BTC ES UNA ESTAFA. Solo espero que de este engaño salga el menor número de personas perjudicada.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (8 Jul 2019)

Coge el tío y se compara con Galileo Galilei. Con dos cojones !


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No es novedad aunque yo lo desconocía:
> 
> Bitstamp se esta preparando para integrar Lighning Network:
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/lightning-network-node/



Hay gente que pronostica que la próxima burbuja podría ser jodida de tradear por culpa de las comisiones tal y como ocurrió en diciembre de 2017. Sería muy interesante que los grandes exchanges implementaran la LN y que todo fluyera con más suavidad, ahora que parece que la LN ya está algo más madura. O quizá las comisiones se dispararon porque el chino spammeaba la red y en esta nueva burbuja no haya problemas de comisiones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Jul 2019)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Coge el tío y se compara con Galileo Galilei. Con dos cojones !



La madre que lo parió :XX: :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hay gente que pronostica que la próxima burbuja podría ser jodida de tradear por culpa de las comisiones tal y como ocurrió en diciembre de 2017. Sería muy interesante que los grandes exchanges implementaran la LN y que todo fluyera con más suavidad, ahora que parece que la LN ya está algo más madura. O quizá las comisiones se dispararon porque el chino spammeaba la red y en esta nueva burbuja no haya problemas de comisiones.



Ademas de LN, también pueden implementar cadenas laterales como Liquid:
Ya está activa Liquid: una nueva cadena lateral de Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No es novedad aunque yo lo desconocía:
> 
> Bitstamp se esta preparando para integrar Lighning Network:
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/lightning-network-node/



Twitt de Bitstamp:

ELECTRIFIED: We believe the Lightning Network has the potential to unlock a whole new level of utility for Bitcoin. We’ve set up our own #LN node to help grow the network and encourage other companies to get on board. Learn more or connect to our node: ️" target="_blank" class="link link--external" data-proxy-href="/inmobiliaria/proxy.php?link=https%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FPwvwYGWTNd%5Bemoji298%5D%EF%B8%8F&hash=cfb785fe85203fa10a55b1a61a5e8f65" rel="nofollow noopener">https://t.co/PwvwYGWTNd️ https://t.co/YebaPBwnQp


----------



## tastas (8 Jul 2019)

Trabajador de Shit Bank se lleva lo único de valor



Taptap


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Jul 2019)

El otro día me llegó mi trezor y pasé los btcs del paper wallet sin ningún problema, un poco de sudor frio esperando que llegara la transfer y las 6 confirmaciones pero todo ok.

La verdad que el cacharro es cojonudo, parece robusto y me dió cero problemas, lo recomiendo si teneis una cantidad que empieza ya a ser considerable de bitcoin.

Ahora a ver donde guardo la semilla de palabras...


----------



## Registrador (8 Jul 2019)

VotoMasivoBrutal dijo:


> El otro día me llegó mi trezor y pasé los btcs del paper wallet sin ningún problema, un poco de sudor frio esperando que llegara la transfer y las 6 confirmaciones pero todo ok.
> 
> La verdad que el cacharro es cojonudo, parece robusto y me dió cero problemas, lo recomiendo si teneis una cantidad que empieza ya a ser considerable de bitcoin.
> 
> Ahora a ver donde guardo la semilla de palabras...



Tatuatelo en la polla menos la ultima y la segunda palabra


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Jul 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Tatuatelo en la polla menos la ultima y la segunda palabra



LOL pues no es mala idea, en un QR en la puntal glande Xddd


----------



## tastas (8 Jul 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Tatuatelo en la polla menos la ultima y la segunda palabra



Yo la tengo tatuada entera, nadie va a mirar ahí XD

Una buena manera de guardar la clave es mediante secretos de Shamir. Por ejemplo, partiendo en secreto en por ejemplo 2 de 3 partes. Dos las escondes en sitios separados y la otra se la dejas a alguien querido.
Shamir Secret Sharing Scheme
Para reducir el tamaño de la semilla, recuerdo que basta con las cuatro primeras letras de cada palabra.



Taptap


----------



## p_pin (9 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No es novedad aunque yo lo desconocía:
> 
> Bitstamp se esta preparando para integrar Lighning Network:
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/lightning-network-node/



Mas info en español
Bitstamp ahora posee un nodo propio de Lightning Network | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## bmbnct (9 Jul 2019)

Por si no tenéis nada que leer en verano, adjunto la transcripción de Faketoshi en el juicio (es un zip que contiene un pdf).

Es un continuo circo de mentiras:
- Faketoshi muestra la compra de una empresa en 2014 que aparece como beneficiaria en 2011.
- Mensajes de mediados de 2012 en Bitmessage cuando la app no existía todavía. 
- Faketoshi tuvo que ir al juicio porque no obedeció al juez que pidió una lista de las direcciones de Bitcoin que controla. Se lo pidió varias veces y nada. Faketoshi en la vista le está soltando al abogado de Kleiman palabrería, el juez le interrumpe y le pregunta 
"Está diciendo bajo juramento que no tiene acceso a las direcciones?"
Faketoshi : si
"Tampoco tenía acceso el 24 de febrero, primera vez que se le solicito?"
Faketoshi: no
"Tampoco tenía acceso el 5 de mayo, segunda vez que se le solicito?"
Faketoshi: no
El juez " gracias"

Un articulo que indica que puede estar cometiendo perjurio: Proof-of-Perjury? - SeekingSatoshi - Medium


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## bmbnct (9 Jul 2019)

Impresionante explorador de bloques 3D en tiempo real:

https://symphony.iohk.io/


----------



## digipl (9 Jul 2019)

Para los usuarios de Trezor o clones mirar sin falta este artículo de Donjon. 

Unfixable Seed Extraction on Trezor - A practical and reliable attack

Y los que no usáis una passphrase o es débil plantearos cambiar lo antes posible.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jul 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Para los usuarios de Trezor o clones mirar sin falta este artículo de Donjon.
> 
> Unfixable Seed Extraction on Trezor - A practical and reliable attack
> 
> Y los que no usáis una passphrase o es débil plantearos cambiar lo antes posible.



Resumen:



> From our understanding, *there’s no way to patch it*, there is only one mitigation: the use of a long passphrase. In this context, as the seed itself can be considered as public, the passphrase should be long enough to prevent brute-force or dictionary attacks.


----------



## Arctic (9 Jul 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Para los usuarios de Trezor o clones mirar sin falta este artículo de Donjon.
> 
> Unfixable Seed Extraction on Trezor - A practical and reliable attack
> 
> Y los que no usáis una passphrase o es débil plantearos cambiar lo antes posible.



Gracias por la info. 

Menuda decepción con Trezor. No solo por el fallo, que es gordo, si no que sabiéndolo desde diciembre han seguido vendiendo los cacharros. Yo mismo he recomendado varios en este tiempo y ahora me va a tocar avisar del problema a los compradores.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jul 2019)

¿Eso también afecta a Ledger Nano?


----------



## tastas (9 Jul 2019)

La respuesta de trezor es del 4 julio. Dicen que el principal vector de ataque del que protegen es de los remotos y que con contraseñas vamos bastante bien.



Me parece una respuesta floja. Creo que los diseñadores de hardware wallets afectados deberían pagar la recompensa a quien haya encontrado estos fallos y trabajar en una solución. De hecho, imagino que ya estarán en ello y cuando tengan algo razonable publicarán un nuevo modelo, porque si realmente querían que pusiéramos un password fuerte no harían falta para nada las 4-9 cifras de acceso al monedero.
Lo del password es genial para el tema de la denegabilidad plausible, pero no se pensó como medida de seguridad por si te robaban el cacharro. Para eso estaban las 4-9 cifras y el aumento exponencial del tiempo de espera en caso de que no introduzcas correctamente el password.

Por cierto, os acordáis del tío que no se acordaba de su password, no tenía la semilla y tenía muchos bitcoins ahí? Pues bien, ahora podrá recuperarlos.
‘I Forgot My PIN’: An Epic Tale of Losing $30,000 in Bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (9 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Trabajador de Shit Bank se lleva lo único de valor
> Ver archivo adjunto 125720
> 
> 
> Taptap



Pues parece que finalmente no tenían nada que ver con el DB y eran unos sastres.

Bitcoin Bag Guy Explains 'That' Deutsche Bank Photo | CryptoGlobe


----------



## tastas (9 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pues parece que finalmente no tenían nada que ver con el DB y eran unos sastres.
> 
> Bitcoin Bag Guy Explains 'That' Deutsche Bank Photo | CryptoGlobe



Si ya es difícil creerse que eran unos que pasaban por ahí, aún menos creíble es que esa foto y no la de otros sastres que pasaban por ahí estén en las noticias sobre el tema de varios medios de comunicación. Entre ellos, por ejemplo, el Financial Times.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Si ya es difícil creerse que eran unos que pasaban por ahí, aún menos creíble es que esa foto y no la de otros sastres que pasaban por ahí estén en las noticias sobre el tema de varios medios de comunicación. Entre ellos, por ejemplo, el Financial Times.



Si, entiendo tu punto de vista, puede ser.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## bmbnct (9 Jul 2019)

Bitcoin, el geriátrico monetario


----------



## deepbones (9 Jul 2019)

Creo que deberiamos ir preparando los memes de cohetes para los proximos días...


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

The resolution of the Bitcoin experiment


----------



## tolomeo (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> The resolution of the Bitcoin experiment



Estás un poco desactualizado
The resolution of the Big Block experiment - DigitalAssetResearch - Medium


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2019)

- Para los novatos que no lo sepan, es posible comprar fracciones de Bitcoin:







- Si todos los días 1 de mes comenzando el 1 de Diciembre de 2017 hubiesemos comprado $250, el 1 de Junio nos encontraríamos que tenemos 1,56 BTC comprados a $6079 de media:




-El indicador de recesión de la Fed de New York está tan alto como en el año 2008


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2019)

Pagina que muestra a cuantos satoshis equivale un dolar.

7,679 sats


----------



## deepbones (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Edu.R (10 Jul 2019)

A ver, la gente que se alegra tantísimo de los bajonazos, es gente que lamenta profundamente haber negado la realidad y no haber comprado. Si baja, entonces se sienten aliviados porque no han dejado pasar la oportunidad, y lo celebran. En cambio, si sube, ven como podrían haber hecho una inversión más o menos fácil (Con mucho riesgo, claro), y al no hacerla, se sienten muy mal.

Es como la teoría de la gente que es tan homófoba, que realmente es gente homosexual que no se acepta. Esto es lo mismo. Si eres tan Bitcoinhater, es porque en el fondo querrías ser Bitcoiner, pero te negaste a ti mismo y necesitas soltar esa frustración.

Y esto es lo de siempre. O se estabiliza, o se marca un ATH, o baja de precio. Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Estás un poco desactualizado
> The resolution of the Big Block experiment - DigitalAssetResearch - Medium



No da ni un solo argumento científico de por qué no de puede escalar onchain.

Un argumento científico que sigue sin aparecer por ninguna parte...


----------



## tolomeo (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> No da ni un solo argumento científico de por qué no de puede escalar onchain.
> 
> Un argumento científico que sigue sin aparecer por ninguna parte...



Esto está discutido hace 3 años ya, mirate los hilos


----------



## Geldschrank (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> No da ni un solo argumento científico de por qué no de puede escalar onchain.
> 
> Un argumento científico que sigue sin aparecer por ninguna parte...



Lee otra vez, que igual no lo has visto. Yo he visto varios, pero bueno, igual son imaginaciones mías.


----------



## tastas (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> No da ni un solo argumento científico de por qué no de puede escalar onchain.
> 
> Un argumento científico que sigue sin aparecer por ninguna parte...



Hay una moneda llamada Bcash que está tratando de comprobar empíricamente la posibilidad de la "escalabilidad" onchain, es muy interesante. Le crearon un hilo, creo que @tixel te puede ayudar.
BITCOIN CASH (BCH). El hilo definitivo.


----------



## tastas (10 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin, el geriátrico monetario



Qué buen artículo!

"Bitcoin parece ir contra el sentido común sacrificando descaradamente cualquier atisbo de eficiencia, en particular es ineficiente en dos facetas:



Procesa muy pocas transacciones por segundo
La comunicación se realiza por difusión masiva (_broadcast_).
¿Cuántas veces hacemos una actividad de forma más lenta a propósito, cuando sabemos hacerlo de forma más rápida? ¿En qué trabajo vamos contando a todo el planeta todas y cada una de las tareas que vas realizando a cada segundo que pasa? 


Para hacer todo esto todavía más demencial si cabe, no solo tú tienes que ser lento, todos los demás también deben serlo. Y no solo tú tienes que gritar lo que haces a todo el mundo, todos los demás también te gritan a ti."

Parece que el IJM no se quiere quedar en la edad de oro.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Qué buen artículo!
> 
> .....



Si, Manual Polavieja también escribió este otro en bisq:

Bitcoin and the Store of Value Narrative

Y, por si se te despistó, hace unos días puse este otro que también me pareció muy bueno:

Bitcoin y el despilfarro de energía


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Esto está discutido hace 3 años ya, mirate los hilos



Discutido, sí.
Demostrado científicamente, no.


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Hay una moneda llamada Bcash que está tratando de comprobar empíricamente la posibilidad de la "escalabilidad" onchain, es muy interesante. Le crearon un hilo, creo que @tixel te puede ayudar.
> BITCOIN CASH (BCH). El hilo definitivo.



Dónde está la prueba empírica de la imposibilidad de la "escalabilidad" onchain ???


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Lee otra vez, que igual no lo has visto. Yo he visto varios, pero bueno, igual son imaginaciones mías.



Estaré encantado de leer cualquiera de esas "varias" pruebas que has visto. Links?


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

Los desarrolladores dijeron que bitcoin no podía escalar, no debía escalar, y luego decidieron que no lo escalarían.
A falta de una prueba científica que lo demuestre, eso los convierte en reyes. 
Y eso es centralización.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Estaré encantado de leer cualquiera de esas "varias" pruebas que has visto. Links?



Block verification time - Bitcoin Stack Exchange
New Bitcoin vulnerability: A transaction that takes at least 3 minutes to verify

Límites tiene que haber siempre. O limitas el tamaño de bloque, o limitas el tamaño de las transacciones, o limitas la complejidad de los scripts de las firmas... O limitas (por seguridad) las tres cosas a la vez, tal y como tenemos hoy en día. Pensar otra cosa es absolutamente naif.


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Los desarrolladores dijeron que bitcoin no podía escalar, no debía escalar, y luego decidieron que no lo escalarían.
> A falta de una prueba científica que lo demuestre, eso los convierte en reyes.
> Y eso es centralización.



Que los desarrolladores del protocolo 
puedan conspirar para forzar un consenso centralizado 
es peor que la centralización, 
porque parece descentralización de cara al público, 
pero está centralizado donde nadie puede verlo.


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

Gracias por los links, pero ninguno es una prueba cienfífica, empírica, de que no se pueda escalar onchain.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Block verification time - Bitcoin Stack Exchange



"providing equitable access to very fast propagation is essential to avoiding creating an advantage for larger miners."

Y quién es el desarrollador para decidir que un minero que ha dedicado más recursos que el resto no pueda tener ventaja?
Eso estimula al resto a ponerse las pilas. Competencia pura. Eso es bitcoin.




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> New Bitcoin vulnerability: A transaction that takes at least 3 minutes to verify



El bloque que incluya una transacción "maliciosa" como esa tiene muchas más probabilidades de quedar huérfano.

Así que es el minero el que debe decidir si le vale la pena el riesgo de
ganar la comisión por incluir esa transacción en un bloque
vs
que su bloque quede huérfano.


----------



## tastas (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Que los desarrolladores del protocolo
> puedan conspirar para forzar un consenso centralizado
> es peor que la centralización,



La conspiración está en tu cabeza. Eres libre de forkear Bitcoin, y hasta de ponerle cualquier nombre extravagante que se te pase por la cabeza. Nosotros fuimos libres de instalar el software de Shaolinfry para llevar a cabo la BIP148.
Ya se ha hecho el fork, no ha tenido ninguna relevancia, y sigues con la cantinela de que necesitamos bloques más grandes mientras Segwit no ha destrozado la red y LN ya está empezando a funcionar en exchanges.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Gracias por los links, pero ninguno es una prueba cienfífica, empírica, de que no se pueda escalar onchain.



La prueba empírica es que Bcash no vale ni para tomar por culo. ¿Quieres más pruebas empíricas?



Kennedy dijo:


> "providing equitable access to very fast propagation is essential to avoiding creating an advantage for larger miners."
> 
> Y quién es el desarrollador para decidir que un minero que ha dedicado más recursos que el resto no pueda tener ventaja?
> Eso estimula al resto a ponerse las pilas. Competencia pura. Eso es bitcoin.



El desarrollador "propone" y somos los usuarios los que decidimos incorporar el cambio o no. Eso es Bitcoin.

Los usuarios alquilamos las máquinas de los mineros para que nos entreguen prueba de trabajo, no para que nos intercalen transacciones maliciosas que perjudiquen el desempeño de otros mineros competidores. Ese es un juego de gilipollas y los usuarios seríamos gilipollas si estuviésemos dispuestos a aceptarlo.




Kennedy dijo:


> El bloque que incluya una transacción "maliciosa" como esa tiene muchas más probabilidades de quedar huérfano.



No es cierto. La probabilidad de quedar huérfano no es tan alta (uno o dos bloques cada 24h suelen quedar huérfanos). Lo que sí es muy alta es la probabilidad de joder al 100% de los nodos y al 100% de los usuarios. Esa sí que es alta y por eso no cedemos a la presión de los que defendéis los bloques grandes. Al fin y al cabo, el que paga, manda. Y resulta que los que pagamos por el servicio de la minería somos los usuarios/nodos, así que ya lo tenéis clarito...



Kennedy dijo:


> Así que es el minero el que debe decidir si le vale la pena el riesgo de
> ganar la comisión por incluir esa transacción en un bloque
> vs
> que su bloque quede huérfano.



Y los nodos deben decidir si les vale la pena cambiar el software que llevan corriendo en su máquina por otro que apenas les va a suponer una mejora, pero que permitirá que algún minero desaprensivo ralentice el funcionamiento del 100% de los nodos e, incluso, que pueda tostar alguno de ellos repercutiendo inevitablemente en la descentralización del sistema.

Yo, desde luego tendría clara mi elección.


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La prueba empírica es que Bcash no vale ni para tomar por culo. ¿Quieres más pruebas empíricas?



No, eso no es una prueba empírica.




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El desarrollador "propone" y somos los usuarios los que decidimos incorporar el cambio o no. Eso es Bitcoin.
> 
> Los usuarios alquilamos las máquinas de los mineros para que nos entreguen prueba de trabajo, no para que nos intercalen transacciones maliciosas que perjudiquen el desempeño de otros mineros competidores. Ese es un juego de gilipollas y los usuarios seríamos gilipollas si estuviésemos dispuestos a aceptarlo.



¿Y qué pasa con los que deciden no incorporar el cambio?
¿Que se jodan ???

Si yo firmo una transacción para que se ejecute en 2025 y, entretanto, decidís cambiar el protocolo de forma que mi transacción no sea válida en 2025, ¿me tengo que joder?
¿Qué clase de dinero es ese?

Las reglas del juego no pueden estar cambiando constantemente en beneficio de un grupo y en perjuicio del resto.
Las reglas de juego tienen que estar claras desde el principio, y no deben cambiarse.




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No es cierto. La probabilidad de quedar huérfano no es tan alta (uno o dos bloques cada 24h suelen quedar huérfanos). Lo que sí es muy alta es la probabilidad de joder al 100% de los nodos y al 100% de los usuarios. Esa sí que es alta y por eso no cedemos a la presión de los que defendéis los bloques grandes. Al fin y al cabo, el que paga, manda. Y resulta que los que pagamos por el servicio de la minería somos los usuarios/nodos, así que ya lo tenéis clarito...



Si un minero decide incorporar esa transacción "maliciosa" en un bloque, y ese bloque NO queda huérfano, significa que el resto de mineros sí tienen capacidad de procesarla. Y significa que los "nodos que no minan" y no son capaces de procesarla son una carga para la red y, por tanto, no aportan nada.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2019)

Hablando del poder de los nodos:

"Un bloque de Bitcoin rechazado porque el minero ha tratado de inflar su recompensa. Extraído de los logs de mi pequeño nodo completo. Como el mío, otras decenas de miles de nodos lo han rechazado igualmente. El minero ha hecho un enorme gasto para nada. Teoría de juegos en vivo."








Estoy muestra la importancia de lo nodos validadores para mantener la seguridad del consenso manteniendo los mineros a raya.


----------



## barborico (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> No, eso no es una prueba empírica.



¿Y como haces una demostración formal de que "no se puede escalar onchain"?

Se tiene que dejar opción a que cualquiera ejecute su nodo y verifique las transacciones. SI NO, NO ES BITCOIN.

Aumentar el tamaño de bloque reducirá la probabilidad aun más si cabe de que eso siga sucediendo en el futuro en el futuro (52,5 GB al año con bloques de 1MB llenos).

Supongamos que quitamos el límite de 1MB. Entonces el límite lo marcaría el tamaño máximo de mensaje (32 MB). Suponiendo bloques llenos, 1,7 TB al año. No, gracias, no quiero tener que comprarme un disco duro al año para poder ejecutar mi nodo, y mucho menos depender de un tercero para recibir/enviar btc en capa base.

Por esa razón la escalabilidad debe hacerse en capas superiores siempre que se pueda. Porque no tienen porqué quedar registrados todos los pagos del mundo, es inviable, sería como pagar con oro directamente en el día a día.

Se terminarían usando "papelitos" de oro SEGURO, y esa historia nos la sabemos y llega hasta ahora, donde estamos discutiendo si joder el invento porque cuatro muertos de hambre no pueden hacer transacciones onchain baratas. Pues a joderse, *las transacciones onchain tienen mucho más valor que las comisiones que pagamos, debido a que no tienen riesgo de contraparte. *

Adivinad a quienes les interesa que todos los pagos queden registrados/joder el invento. No a mí, desde luego.

Una cosa más: aquí veo subidas y bajadas:
mempool.space - Bitcoin mempool visualizer

Cuando allí vea xk transacciones permanentemente, entonces será momento de subir a 2MB IMO. O si prefieres, cuando nunca se confirmen las transacciones por debajo de x sat por byte. Yo creo que es un buen indicador.


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Estoy muestra la importancia de lo nodos validadores para mantener la seguridad del consenso manteniendo los mineros a raya.



Vaya chorrada...

Los mineros se mantienen a raya ellos mismos.
Si un minero genera un bloque como ése, el resto de mineros están incentivados a rechazar el bloque.


----------



## Kennedy (10 Jul 2019)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Y como haces una demostración formal de que "no se puede escalar onchain"?



Esa demostración la tiene que hacer quien quiere cambiar el protocolo.




barborico dijo:


> No, gracias, no quiero tener que comprarme un disco duro al año para poder ejecutar mi nodo, y mucho menos depender de un tercero para recibir/enviar btc en capa base




Tu nodo no aporta nada a la seguridad ni de la red, ni a la tuya.

No dependes de un tercero para enviar o recibir un pago bitcoin, porque los pagos de tí a mi son directos.
Yo firmo la transacción y te la doy a tí.
Yo o tú transmitimos la transacción a la red (a un minero, o a varios mineros, o a todos los mineros)
Tú no la aceptas como válida mientras no haya las confirmaciones que tú quieras, para asegurarte de que no voy a hacer un doble gasto.
Punto.

Para comprobar que la transacción ha sido aceptada en un bloque no necesitas descargarte toda la blockchain.
Basta con un cliente ligero que se conecte a la red (a un minero, o a varios mineros, o a todos los mineros si quieres estar 100% seguro) o basta con consultar alguno o algunos de los blockexplorers que hay por internet.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Vaya chorrada...
> 
> Los mineros se mantienen a raya ellos mismos.
> Si un minero genera un bloque como ése, el resto de mineros están incentivados a rechazar el bloque.



El que??
Si dependiese de los mineros el consenso (o de unos nodos controlados por ellos) hace tiempo que se harían trampas como esta, entre ellos no se van a pisar.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Esa demostración la tiene que hacer quien quiere cambiar el protocolo.



Lo bueno de bitcoin es que cualquiera puede cambiar el protocolo. No necesita demostrar nada ni pedir permiso a nadie.

¿ Quieres bloques más grandes ? Impleméntalo, nadie te lo impide. Es más, vas a tener suerte porque alguien ya te ha hecho el trabajo, se llama bcash. 

Lo que no puedes hacer es obligarnos a los demás a utilizar tu implementación, intenta convencernos de que es buena y el que te crea la usará.

La realidad es que afortunadamente la mayoría de los usuarios entienden el problema de escalar onchain, tienen claro que bloques más grandes dificulta la creación de nodos (lógico ya que aumentan los requisitos tanto de hardware como de conexión de red y por tanto es más caro) y cuantos menos nodos mayor centralización.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Esa demostración la tiene que hacer quien quiere cambiar el protocolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y luego el que escribo chorradas soy yo 
¿Os dan algún tipo de curso a los bigblockers o alguna guía tipo? Es que me resulta curioso, no ya que penséis que es posible escalar todo onchain (haya cada cual) sino que todos barreis hacia los mineros argumentando quitar poder al usuario para dárselo a estos. ¿Como se yo que la transacción que me has dado cumple el protocolo bitcoin?, ¿me tengo que fiar del nodo de un minero?, si me das la tx en un papel ¿como se que hay utxos?, ¿me tengo que fiar de un explorador de bloques de un tercero? etc, etc.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Y, por si se te despistó, hace unos días puse este otro que también me pareció muy bueno:
> 
> Bitcoin y el despilfarro de energía




Lo acabo de leer y es un buen artículo. En el fondo estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dice salvo que comete un error cuando dice:

"Explicado de forma muy simple, para poder tener una certeza razonable de que el registro de transacciones de Bitcoin se mantiene íntegro es necesario que existan muchas copias distribuidas de dicho registro por todo el planeta y que además todas esas copias estén siempre actualizadas y sean idénticas en todo momento. De esa forma podemos controlar que nadie haga trampa gastando más de una vez las mismas Bitcoins. 

Para conseguir esa distribución e integridad hace falta algún incentivo que motive a muchas personas a poner a disposición de la red sus equipos informáticos para mantener copias de ese registro. Ese incentivo es el proceso que popularmente se conoce como “minería”, y consiste básicamente en premiar con una cantidad determinada de Bitcoin a aquellos que decidan ayudar a añadir transacciones y mantener el registro, siempre cumpliendo las reglas del sistema."

La primera frase del segundo párrafo es incorrecta. Los mineros no reciben dicho incentivo por mantener copias del registro (blockchain). Como ya sabemos, eso lo puede hacer cualquier nodo sin necesidad de minar. Los mineros ademas de mantener una copia del registro añaden nuevas transacciones a dicho registro y es por eso por lo que reciben el incentivo. En la segunda frase aclara esto que acabo de decir pero no quita el error anterior.


----------



## barborico (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Esa demostración la tiene que hacer quien quiere cambiar el protocolo.



He preguntado como, no quién.



Kennedy dijo:


> Tu nodo no aporta nada a la seguridad ni de la red, ni a la tuya.



Mi nodo me aporta no tener que depender de nadie externo.



Kennedy dijo:


> No dependes de un tercero para enviar o recibir un pago bitcoin, porque los pagos de tí a mi son directos.
> Yo firmo la transacción y te la doy a tí.
> Yo o tú transmitimos la transacción a la red (a un minero, o a varios mineros, o a todos los mineros)
> *Tú no la aceptas como válida mientras no haya las confirmaciones que tú quieras, para asegurarte de que no voy a hacer un doble gasto.*
> Punto.



Nunca la aceptaré como válida sin mi copia de la cadena de bloques.



Kennedy dijo:


> Para comprobar que la transacción ha sido aceptada en un bloque no necesitas descargarte toda la blockchain.
> Basta con un cliente ligero que se conecte a la red (a un minero, o a varios mineros, o a todos los mineros si quieres estar 100% seguro) o basta con consultar alguno o algunos de los blockexplorers que hay por internet.



Los mineros están cogidos por las pelotas, no pueden mear fuera del tiesto gracias precisamente a "esos inútiles nodos no-mineros".


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer y es un buen artículo. En el fondo estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dice salvo que comete un error cuando dice:
> 
> "Explicado de forma muy simple, para poder tener una certeza razonable de que el registro de transacciones de Bitcoin se mantiene íntegro es necesario que existan muchas copias distribuidas de dicho registro por todo el planeta y que además todas esas copias estén siempre actualizadas y sean idénticas en todo momento. De esa forma podemos controlar que nadie haga trampa gastando más de una vez las mismas Bitcoins.
> 
> ...



Pues si, lo he leído un par de veces por si cabia otra interpretación, pero parece un error del autor.

Si tenéis Twitter podéis escribirle: @ManuelPolavieja


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Tu nodo no aporta nada a la seguridad ni de la red, ni a la tuya.



Si que aporta seguridad a la red ya que mantiene una copia de la blockchain y la distribuye a quien se la pida. Si no existieran dichos nodos un minero malicioso podría reescribir la cadena y realizar doble gasto



Kennedy dijo:


> No dependes de un tercero para enviar o recibir un pago bitcoin, porque los pagos de tí a mi son directos.



No, no son directos. Las transacciones las firma quien hace el envio y las distribuye a la red para que un minero la procese y la incluya en un bloque.
Pagos directos como los que tu dices precisamente son los que se hacen con LN.



Kennedy dijo:


> Yo firmo la transacción y te la doy a tí.



NO



Kennedy dijo:


> Yo o tú transmitimos la transacción a la red (a un minero, o a varios mineros, o a todos los mineros)
> Tú no la aceptas como válida mientras no haya las confirmaciones que tú quieras, para asegurarte de que no voy a hacer un doble gasto.
> Punto.



Para ver si hay confirmaciones sin depender de un tercero necesito mi propio nodo.



Kennedy dijo:


> Para comprobar que la transacción ha sido aceptada en un bloque no necesitas descargarte toda la blockchain.
> Basta con un cliente ligero que se conecte a la red (a un minero, o a varios mineros, o a todos los mineros si quieres estar 100% seguro) o basta con consultar alguno o algunos de los blockexplorers que hay por internet.



Servidor al que se conecta el cliente ligero = Blockexplorer = tercero


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jul 2019)

Buen hilo para reflexionar, seguro que con algún punto más de uno se ve identificado, leer todos los twitts:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> No, eso no es una prueba empírica.



Me parece a mi que, aparte del funcionamiento de Bitcoin, también demuestras que no tienes ni puta idea sobre cómo funciona el empirismo.

El empirismo es un procedimiento basado en la experiencia y en la observación de los hechos. Y no se me ocurre nada más empírico que lo que hicísteis los big blockers subnormales: forkear el código de Bitcoin, aumentar el tamaño de bloque y observar qué pasa.

Bien, pues ahí tienes tu prueba empírica basada en la experiencia y en la observación: Bcrash no sirve ni para tomar por culo.

Ale, ahora ya sabes lo que significa "empírico".



Kennedy dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa con los que deciden no incorporar el cambio?
> ¿Que se jodan ???



Si el cambio que se propone es incompatible con las reglas anteriores, se produce una bifurcación permanente en la cadena de bloques siempre que continúen existiendo mineros y nodos funcionando con el software anterior. Es lo que hicísteis los big blockers cuando os dimos en los hocicos con el UASF, os forkeásteis y terminásteis montando el bcrash. Vuestras nuevas normas eran incompatibles con las del resto de los usuarios que nos mantuvimos con las normas de siempre.



Kennedy dijo:


> Si yo firmo una transacción para que se ejecute en 2025 y, entretanto, decidís cambiar el protocolo de forma que mi transacción no sea válida en 2025, ¿me tengo que joder?
> ¿Qué clase de dinero es ese?



¿Ves como no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas?

Si tú firmas una transacción que no puede ser incorporada a la cadena de bloques antes de 2025 (que ni siquiera sabes lo que escribes, puesto que sí sería válida, tanto ahora como luego, solo que no puede ser incorporada todavía por el timelock) ocurrirán varias cosas:

1 Que la inmensa mayoría de los nodos la eliminarán de su mempool porque ahí no pinta nada, ocupa espacio y faltarán años para que un minero la mine, así que se considera como transacción "no standar" (que es muy distinto que el "no válida" que has nombrado tú erroneamente) y los nodos la descartaremos. Ojo, descartarla de la mempool no significa que sea inválida. Lo que ocurre es que, al ser no standar, los nodos no la conservaremls en la mempool, pero no nos quejaremos si la vemos incorporada en un bloque, puesto que es válida.

2 Que, o bien es tu propio nodo el que la publica en la red cuando las condiciones sean las adecuadas (por ejemplo cuando la condición del timelock ya se haya cumplido) o encuentra el modo de incentivar a algún minero de la red para que la haya mantenido durante todos estos años la transacción en la mempool y, ahora que ha llegado el año 2025 y era la condición para poder ser incorporada en la cadena, la mine en su bloque.

Así que, volviendo a tus preguntas te diré que sí, te jodes. Te jodes además por varios motivos. El primero es por no tener ni putísima idea sobre cómo funciona Bitcoin, como ya te he demostrado. Y el segundo es que, si supieras un mínimo de Bitcoin y hubieras escarmentado con lo que os ha sucedido a los big blockers después del UASF ya te habrías dado cuenta de que, si tu transacción se construyó de forma válida hoy y la gente continua instalando actualizaciones que son "retrocompatibles" para evitar posibles forks... tu transacción siempre será válida en cualquier momento futuro.

Y si en algún momento un grupo de imbéciles (ehem, ehem) decidiesen correr otro software con otras reglas distintas que provocasen un fork en el futuro... a ti debería serte absolutamente indiferente porque, al fin y al cabo, lo que estarían diciendo esos imbéciles (ehem, ehem) es que no están dispuestos a seguir las normas que, en algún momento del pasado, consesuaron contigo. Así que mejor ellos por su lado y tú, con aquellos que sí estàn dispuestos a respetar las normas que compartíais en el pasado, por el vuestro.



Kennedy dijo:


> Las reglas del juego no pueden estar cambiando constantemente en beneficio de un grupo y en perjuicio del resto.
> Las reglas de juego tienen que estar claras desde el principio, y no deben cambiarse.



Te informo de que la versión que estamos haciendo rodar en nuestros nodos (los bitcoineros de este hilo) es la versión más retrocompatible que existe hoy en día de Bitcoin.

Y las reglas han estado perfectamente claras desde el comienzo: Bitcoin es y será aquellos que los usuarios de Bitcoin quieran que sea.

Por ahora queremos que Bitcoin siga siendo lo que lleva siendo desde el principio. Ni más, ni menos.



Kennedy dijo:


> Si un minero decide incorporar esa transacción "maliciosa" en un bloque, y ese bloque NO queda huérfano, significa que el resto de mineros sí tienen capacidad de procesarla. Y significa que los "nodos que no minan" y no son capaces de procesarla son una carga para la red y, por tanto, no aportan nada.



Los nodos dictan las reglas que rigen en la red Bitcoin. De hecho son los nodos los que velan por que los mineros no alteren el ritmo deflacionario de incorporación de monedas a la circulación, que los bloques mantengan la dificultad adecuada según la frecuencia de 10 minutos de promedio, etc. Y sí, también velamos para que los mineros no se excedan en sus funciones, como la de incorporar transacciones maliciosas sobrepasando el tamaño máximo de bloque que intentasen perjudicar a otros agentes del sistema o incluso colapsarlo.

Mira si somos importantes. Faltaría más.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jul 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si que aporta seguridad a la red ya que mantiene una copia de la blockchain y la distribuye a quien se la pida. Si no existieran dichos nodos un minero malicioso podría reescribir la cadena y realizar doble gasto
> 
> 
> No, no son directos. Las transacciones las firma quien hace el envio y las distribuye a la red para que un minero la procese y la incluya en un bloque.
> ...



Es alucinante que, a estas alturas, todavía haya que explicar esto.


----------



## sirpask (10 Jul 2019)

A ver @Sr.Mojón que estoy un poco-bastante oxidao.
Sobre este tuit:



El nodo ha rechazado el bloque por que el minero ha sido muy avaricioso y ha metido mas datos o comisiones o transacciones dentro del bloque.

Yo creia que ese proceso de añadir cosas al nodo solo tenia limite de espacio, ¿Pero de comisiones? No entiendo la finalidad de esto, y como lo hacen.
Minan el bloque y justo en ese momento "algo" añade transacciones segun feeds, ¿No tener programado un limitador de feeds no es un error muy grave para un minero?

Un saludo.


----------



## tastas (10 Jul 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> A ver @Sr.Mojón que estoy un poco-bastante oxidao.
> Sobre este tuit:
> 
> 
> ...



No son demasiadas tasas de minería, sino que quería llevarse demasiada recompensa por bloque. Por lo que veo este minero quería que en vez de los 12.5 btc que se pueden generar por bloque tras el segundo halving, llevarse 13.265 btc. En cuanto un nodo honesto ve eso dice "esta no es mi cadena" y sigue un camino diferente esperando a que otro minero encuentre un bloque acorde a sus normas.

No hay límite para las tasas de minado, de hecho se dieron casos de pagar varios btc en tasas de minado (y el minero devolvió al menos parte de esas tasas erróneas a la dirección original, actuando de buena fe).

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Jul 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> A ver @Sr.Mojón que estoy un poco-bastante oxidao.
> Sobre este tuit:
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy grave. Probablemente ese minero o ese pool haya metido la pata en su software propio de minado y le ha costado 12'5 bitcoins la broma.

Pero con esos ejemplos se demuestra que el sistema funciona.

Si no fuera por los nodos, los mineros intentarían engañar al sistema alterando artificialmente la dificultad del minado de bloque, modificando los límites de bitcoins a incorporar en cada bloque, metiendo transacciones sin verificar en sus bloques (para no perder tiempo de minado en comprobarlas) o incorporando transacciones maliciosas que pudieran dificultar la verificación por parte de otros mineros que, al fin y al cabo, son sus competidores.


----------



## Kennedy (11 Jul 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me parece a mi que, aparte del funcionamiento de Bitcoin, también demuestras que no tienes ni puta idea...



El que está demostrando que no tiene "ni puta idea" del funcionamiento de bitcoin eres tú.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> lo que hicísteis los big blockers subnormales





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bien, pues ahí tienes tu prueba empírica basada en la experiencia y en la observación: Bcrash no sirve ni para tomar por culo.



Sólo un "subnormal" aceptaría eso como prueba.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> el resto de los usuarios que nos mantuvimos con las normas de siempre



Falso. Las normas de siempre están bien claritas desde 2008.
Los usuarios de BTC cambiásteis las normas al sacar las firmas de los bloques (SW)



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ves como no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas?



Ves como tienes "ni puta idea" de compresión lectora?
Vuelve a leer lo que he escrito.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si tú firmas una transacción que no puede ser incorporada a la cadena de bloques antes de 2025 (que ni siquiera sabes lo que escribes, puesto que sí sería válida, tanto ahora como luego, solo que no puede ser incorporada todavía por el timelock)





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> si tu transacción se construyó de forma válida hoy y la gente continua instalando actualizaciones que son "retrocompatibles" para evitar posibles forks



Si estáis cambiando las reglas cada dos por tres, ni yo ni nadie puede tener la certeza absoluta de que la transacción será válida para "vuestra red" en 2025. Eso hace que sea un dinero de mierda. Las reglas no pueden estar cambiando. Las reglas deben permanecer inalterables.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por ahora queremos que Bitcoin siga siendo lo que lleva siendo desde el principio. Ni más, ni menos.





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es y será aquellos que los usuarios de Bitcoin quieran que sea.



Las reglas de bitcoin están bien claritas en el whitepaper de 2008.
Si las cambias, pues ya no es bitcoin. Es otra cosa.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los nodos dictan las reglas que rigen en la red Bitcoin.





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho son los nodos los que velan por que los mineros no alteren el ritmo deflacionario de incorporación de monedas a la circulación, que los bloques mantengan la dificultad adecuada según la frecuencia de 10 minutos de promedio, etc. Y sí, también velamos para que los mineros no se excedan en sus funciones, como la de incorporar transacciones maliciosas sobrepasando el tamaño máximo de bloque que intentasen perjudicar a otros agentes del sistema o incluso colapsarlo.



No, los "nodos que no minan" no dictan las reglas en la red bitcoin.
En bitcoin los "nodos que no minan" no velan por nada, ni controlan a los mineros.
De hecho el "nodo que no mina" es una figura que ni siquiera existe en el whitepaper de 2008. 
Porque el "nodo que no mina" no tiene ningún estímulo económico para no engañar a la red, por lo que no sirve para nada.
Mientras que un minero (que sí es un "nodo" de la red, porque mina) tiene un estímulo económico para no engañar a la red.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El primero es por no tener ni putísima idea sobre cómo funciona Bitcoin, como ya te he demostrado



Quien demuestra que no tiene "ni putísima idea" sobre cómo funciona bitcoin eres tú.
Eres muy conocedor de BTC. No lo dudo.
Pero deja de engañar a la gente diciendo que BTC es bitcoin.
BTC no es bitcoin.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> El que está demostrando que no tiene "ni puta idea" del funcionamiento de bitcoin eres tú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, no soy pro BTCRASH pero menuda machacada le has metido al enfermo de Mojon, vaya humillación. Otra vez más demuestra que no sabe de nada.


----------



## barborico (11 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Si estáis cambiando las reglas cada dos por tres, ni yo ni nadie puede tener la certeza absoluta de que la transacción será válida para "vuestra red" en 2025. Eso hace que sea un dinero de mierda. Las reglas no pueden estar cambiando. Las reglas deben permanecer inalterables.



Ayer:


Kennedy dijo:


> Los desarrolladores dijeron que bitcoin no podía escalar, no debía escalar, y luego decidieron que no lo escalarían.
> A falta de una prueba científica que lo demuestre, eso los convierte en reyes.
> Y eso es centralización.



¿Entonces el límite de 1MB debe permanecer inalterable o no? Porque para escalar onchain HAY QUE CAMBIAR LAS REGLAS. ¿Cada día cambias de opinión? No te aclaras chico...

Precisamente el hecho de que exista SW es la demostración de que los mineros no tienen el poder completo sobre el sistema. Al final sirven de algo los "inútiles nodos que no minan"...

Resumen: FUD estándar


----------



## bmbnct (11 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> El que está demostrando que no tiene "ni puta idea" del funcionamiento de bitcoin eres tú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien, ya te ha costado quitarte la careta, entraste preguntando fundamentos de bitcoin cual novato y no eres más que otro tarado de Bcash, de la rama BcashSV ni más ni menos, porque sino sabrías que Bcash ha implementado, copiando a Wuille, un desarrollador de Bitcoin, las firmas schnorr y por lo tanto ahora es compatible con lightning network. Deduzco que tampoco estas de acuerdo en Pay to script hash (P2SH) o Avalanche de Bcash. Como ya te han dicho, este hilo es de bitcoin, del bitcoin que tiene más prueba de trabajo y del que los usuarios con sus nodos han elegido que sea y que por cierto los mineros se han unido; para hablar del evangelio original satoshi vision, eres libre de abrir un hilo al respecto.

Siguiendo tu planteamiento del evangelio original según Satoshi, supongo que te parecerá terrible que Nokia en sus inicios fuera una empresa papelera y acabara vendiendo móviles o que Colgate comenzara vendiendo jabón, velas y almidón antes que dentífricos. Como ya te comente una vez, las ideas pivotan y evolucionan.

Por cierto, Segwit fue un softfork (compatible con las versiones anteriores), si no hubiera habido consenso se hubiese producido un harfork, por lo tanto, si un minero mina bloques sin segwit todos los nodos lo aceptan, los anteriores al softfork y los posteriores. 

¿Sabias que la primera versión del cliente de bitcoin solo era compatible con Windows? Los que usan un cliente de bitcoin o de BcashSV en Mac o Linux están incumpliendo las reglas originales? Si vuestra idea es volver a la version 0.1, solo sera para Windows Vista y anteriores?


----------



## tastas (11 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Pero deja de engañar a la gente diciendo que BTC es bitcoin.
> BTC no es bitcoin.



Por favor vete al hilo del verdadero Bitcoin. O ya que no te molan los auténticos Bitcoins a los que no se les ha hecho mucho caso, haz tu propio fork, llámalo BKC Bitcoin Kennedy Coin y ábrele hilo. Eso o empezaremos a pensar que tixel te ha robado la cuenta.
Joder que parece que hayamos regresado a 2017.


----------



## ertitoagus (11 Jul 2019)

el indicador troll parece que empieza a dar señales de movimientos en próximas fechas....


----------



## bmbnct (11 Jul 2019)




----------



## Speculo (11 Jul 2019)

Muy buenas.

Aunque mi opinión al respecto de bitcoin no ha variado en demasía y llevo tiempo sin intervenir en este hilo por falta de interés y novedades, el otro día me surgió un asunto interesante al respecto de una transacción contractual y me interesaría saber cómo puede afrontarse la misma desde el punto de vista de bitcoin (o de los seguidores de bitcoin).

La transacción no es más que un contrato de alquiler entre dos partes donde, como es habitual, surgen las dudas y las perspicacias entre ellas.

Bitcoin es un producto especulativo y un buen medio para realizar transacciones entre dos intervinientes que no se conocen y donde no hay figuras que arbitren el devenir de los acontecimientos. Pero ¿sirve para algo más? Este uso (el segundo) es ciertamente muy limitado porque se circunscribe al ámbito de cuatro gatos. El resto sigue operando con normalidad en un mercado donde el proveedor de un producto, si quiere seguir vendiendo dicho producto, velará porque el cliente quede satisfecho con toda la cadena por la cual transcurre la transacción. Aquí no hace falta bitcoin para nada. 

Entonces ¿cómo se comporta bitcoin en una transacción como el contrato de alquiler donde los árbitros que hay son una porquería que no velan por nada? ¿Qué sucede con la ley? Bitcoin está al margen de la ley, pero la ley también está al margen de bitcoin, y si alguien incumple su parte ¿qué sucede? ¿Tendría validez bitcoin o sus mecanismos ante una sentencia judicial?

No hablo de que te paguen el alquiler con bitcoin, hablo de la seguridad que puede ofrecer bitcoin en este tipo de transacciones. Un caso real donde el uso de bitcoin se comporta ¿cómo? Como una moneda cualquiera, sin garantía alguna o como algo más. Y si es como algo más ¿Cómo se consiguen esas garantías mediante bitcoin?


----------



## bmbnct (11 Jul 2019)

Hilo que, tal y como se ha comentado por aquí también, muestra que en la última subida de bitcoin no han participado apenas pequeños inversores.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Jul 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> ¿Cómo se consiguen esas garantías mediante bitcoin?



¿Con la DMA (destrucción mutua asegurada)?


----------



## DEREC (11 Jul 2019)

Jode con el nivel de los trolls, vienen aquí a sentar cátedra y no saben ni lo mas básico de como funciona Bitcoin.


----------



## Speculo (11 Jul 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Con la DMA (destrucción mutua asegurada)?



Correcto, pero entonces ¿Qué aporta bitcoin a una transacción de este tipo que no aporte un aval bancario normal y corriente? ¿Y qué cantidad aporta cada cual para asegurar la transacción? ¿Un año de alquiler? ¿Cuándo se libera esa cantidad? 

No veo que aquí el MAD sea de aplicación. Esto puede ser útil para una compra/venta, pero en el caso de un alquiler no tiene mucho sentido la MAD ¿no?


----------



## kikepm (12 Jul 2019)

Precisamente quien garantiza que sus ahorros no valgan en 10 años es el estado.

Menudas soplapolleces te calzas.


----------



## kikepm (12 Jul 2019)

Menudo ejemplo chorra has puesto. Para no responder nada.

Tu como buen fascista vas a defender al estado a capa y espada. Pero la realidad es que los venezolanos sufren gracias al estado, que imprime. Si algo o alguien garantiza sus pérdidas es precisamente el estado.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Jul 2019)

*Policía española: Los cajeros automáticos de Bitcoin son un punto ciego para las leyes de blanqueo de dinero*








Las fuerzas de seguridad españolas señalaron que los cajeros automáticos (ATM) de Bitcoin (BTC) muestran una laguna en las regulaciones de la Unión Europea contra el Lavado de Dinero (AML), informa Bloomberg el 11 de julio.
Según el informe, la policía española descubrió una banda local que utilizó los cajeros automáticos de Bitcoin para transferir más de 9 millones de euros (USD 10 millones) para traficantes de drogas en Colombia y otros países.
Bloomberg cita a representantes anónimos de la Guardia Civil (un tipo de fuerzas de seguridad españolas) que alegan que el grupo contrató dos máquinas de plataformas comerciales y las instaló en una oficina en Madrid.
La oficina en cuestión se disfrazó de centro para el comercio de remesas y divisas. Según se informa, el grupo utilizó el centro para transferir dinero de cuentas bancarias a plataformas de comercio para completar los cajeros automáticos con activos digitales. Las criptomonedas obtenidas de esta manera terminarían siendo enviadas a los traficantes de drogas antes mencionados.
Según se informa, la policía también incautó los dos cajeros automáticos de Bitcoin, cuatro billeteras frías y 20 billeteras en línea. Bloomberg señala además que los fiscales están tratando de probar una correlación entre los cajeros automáticos y los activos digitales confiscados.
Como Cointelegraph informó a principios de junio, la ciudad de Vancouver, Canadá, está considerando la posibilidad de prohibir los cajeros automáticos de bitcoin debido a problemas de lavado de dinero.
Por otra parte, a principios de este mes el exchange canadiense Coinsquare anunció que ha adquirido un software que permite a los cajeros automáticos tradicionales vender criptomonedas.


Policía española: Los cajeros automáticos de Bitcoin son un punto ciego para las leyes de blanqueo de dinero


----------



## bmbnct (12 Jul 2019)

El presidente Donald Trump comenta por primera vez sobre Libra, Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas - Noticias Bitcoin


----------



## tastas (12 Jul 2019)

Taptap


----------



## tastas (12 Jul 2019)

Más fuerte que nunca dice el pelucas. Qué cachondo. Si solo falta que latinoamérica cree el Amero para darle la patada a los papelitos usanos!


----------



## paketazo (12 Jul 2019)

El dolar el la moneda más fuerte por que se respalda en poder nuclear, la flota bélica más potente y la tecnología aeronáutica de vanguardia. 

Imaginemos una clase con 20 niños que cada uno crea una moneda con papelitos de colores para comprar cosas entre ellos en el patio...uno de esos niños ha tripitido, y dobla en tamaño al siguiente más grande así como en fuerza y pillería.

¿que papelitos de colores serán los más aceptados en el patio?

Pues eso es el dólar, una imposición a nivel mundial...imposición para comercio internacional de petroleo, metales preciosos, y casi todas las grandes partidas del comercio internacional.

Sus días están contados, y a medida que más países aumenten su poder militar, el dolar sufrirá la competencia de nuevas divisas a medio plazo, acabando todas ellas en unas décadas, hiperinflacionadas y siendo usadas para limpiar letrinas.

El valor está en la energía, y cuanto más cuesta crear/obtener algo a nivel energético, más probable es que mantenga su valor en el tiempo.

Lo que diga el político de turno sea en el país que sea, ha sido, es, y será solo palabrería para convencer del engaño orquestado a las masas...lo que no quita, que a un porcentaje de esas masas, le convenga que se imponga ese engaño.

Buen día


----------



## bmbnct (12 Jul 2019)

Se está preparando el nuevo teatrillo de FUD para la siguiente burbuja, pasamos de "China bans bitcoin" a "Trump bans bitcoin"


----------



## kikepm (12 Jul 2019)

Estas chorradas se fulminan con un bonito gráfico:


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2019)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *Policía española: Los cajeros automáticos de Bitcoin son un punto ciego para las leyes de blanqueo de dinero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se enteran de nada, ni la Guardia Civil ni los ejjjjpertos.
Yo debo ser un traficante de drogas y armas entonces. He usado los cajeros en Panamá, Dominicana, Usa, Rusia, Ucrania, Colombia, Bahamas y algún otro sitio que no recuerdo ahora jojojo. Que me detengan. Vivo donde dice mi ip. Follow the rabbit.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> El dolar el la moneda más fuerte por que se respalda en poder nuclear, la flota bélica más potente y la tecnología aeronáutica de vanguardia.
> 
> Imaginemos una clase con 20 niños que cada uno crea una moneda con papelitos de colores para comprar cosas entre ellos en el patio...uno de esos niños ha tripitido, y dobla en tamaño al siguiente más grande así como en fuerza y pillería.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en claro desacuerdo.
Desde mi punto de vista, el dólar es moneda refugio en la mitad del mundo. Por tanto, antes de caer el dólar, que lo hará, primero caerán el 80% de las divisas restantes. Y por ello veremos antes un "resurgir" del dolar, vs resto de divisas mierder.

Y después, cuando haya fagocitado al resto de divisas (como está haciendo BTC con las altcoins, por cierto), caerá estrepitosamente frente al Oro.

Para mí es el escenario más probable. Aunque posiblemente me equivoque, así que hay que llevar un poco de todo por si acaso.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Jul 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Correcto, pero entonces ¿Qué aporta bitcoin a una transacción de este tipo que no aporte un aval bancario normal y corriente? ¿Y qué cantidad aporta cada cual para asegurar la transacción? ¿Un año de alquiler? ¿Cuándo se libera esa cantidad?
> 
> No veo que aquí el MAD sea de aplicación. Esto puede ser útil para una compra/venta, pero en el caso de un alquiler no tiene mucho sentido la MAD ¿no?



Imagino que se diseñarán smart contracts específicos para cada nicho de negocio, en este caso para alquileres.
Lo que aporta es rapidez, creo yo, y seguridad de que se va a cumplir lo que matemáticamente se haya diseñado en el smart contract.
No puedo dar más detalles porque desconozco como serán las cosas en el futuro, pero intuyo que los contratos en papel serán visto como antiguallas igual que ahora vemos el correo postal, en el futuro todo irá mediante smart contracts.

En los alquileres serán especialmente útiles, ya que como sabes hay mucho mamoneo tanto por parte de inquilinos (morosidad, destrozos) como caseros (me quedo la fianza por el morro).


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Jul 2019)

Como si el tráfico de drogas y otras actividades ilegales no usaran dólares americanos también. Y no veo que salgan estos políticos a decir que por ese motivo el USD sea algo malo. Este FUD es muy viejo ya.


----------



## tastas (12 Jul 2019)

Un exchange japonés invierte 32m USD en una campaña publicitaria a favor de un uso responsable de Bitcoin.
Se titula NYKNYB: Not Your Keys, Not Your Bitcoins y parece que la financiarán sus clientes.

Hackers Steal USD 32M in Crypto from BITpoint Japan


----------



## MIP (12 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hilo que, tal y como se ha comentado por aquí también, muestra que en la última subida de bitcoin no han participado apenas pequeños inversores.



En términos bursátiles esto es un patrón habitual de acumulacion, cuando los peces gordos cargan abajo, en oposición a los pringuis que compran cerca de maximos, lo que los peces gordos sueltan. 

Lo que no sabemos es que entienden los peces gordos por "maximos" para el próximo ciclo.


----------



## deepbones (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## sansmith (12 Jul 2019)

Ahora que el SP500 avanza hacia máximos históricos conviene recordar que en dinero real (BTC), los índices contínuan desplomandose.


----------



## orbeo (12 Jul 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo estoy en claro desacuerdo.
> Desde mi punto de vista, el dólar es moneda refugio en la mitad del mundo. Por tanto, antes de caer el dólar, que lo hará, primero caerán el 80% de las divisas restantes. Y por ello veremos antes un "resurgir" del dolar, vs resto de divisas mierder.
> 
> Y después, cuando haya fagocitado al resto de divisas (como está haciendo BTC con las altcoins, por cierto), caerá estrepitosamente frente al Oro.
> ...



El dólar no es moneda reserva de medio mundo ni de nada.

Es la moneda de obligatorio uso en el comercio internacional.

Cualquier transacción internacional, primero pasa a $ antes de pasar de nuevo a la moneda final.

Además de la cantidad de deuda que hay en $, lo que aumenta la demanda de $ para devolver $.

Y al que rechiste, le pongo un porta aviones delante y un par de embargos económicos hasta que volvamos a llevarnos bien.


----------



## orbeo (12 Jul 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y quién ha dicho que sea moneda reserva??
> 
> Primero aprenda a leer, luego a leer entre líneas, y luego más adelante, dé su opinión sobre lo que escriben otros.
> Sé que le costará, pero intentelo.



"Desde mi punto de vista, el dólar es moneda refugio en la mitad del mundo."

Vale al escribir rápido y en vez de refugio, escribí reserva. Pues lo mismo que puse pero cambiando una palabra por la otra.


----------



## orbeo (12 Jul 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> "Desde mi punto de vista, el dólar es moneda refugio en la mitad del mundo."
> 
> Vale al escribir rápido y en vez de refugio, escribí reserva. Pues lo mismo que puse pero cambiando una palabra por la otra.



Y no hace falta que me trates de usted, que eso no te hace más educado, formado o inteligente.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Speculo (13 Jul 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En los alquileres serán especialmente útiles, ya que como sabes hay mucho mamoneo tanto por parte de inquilinos (morosidad, destrozos) como caseros (me quedo la fianza por el morro).



Por esto mismo lanzo la cuestión que lanzo.
En este caso no sé cómo podría bitcoin establecer una medida de seguridad novedosa que evite lo que dices tú.
Ahora mismo se minimizan los daños mediante garantías (avales / avalistas). Bitcoin viene a aportar lo mismo que ya existe. No veo dónde está la novedad. Tampoco es un avance significativo el hecho de que se aporte una rapidez que no es necesaria. 

El alquiler de una vivienda es un acto cotidiano donde se utiliza el intercambio de bienes por dinero, donde bitcoin debería demostrar que ha venido para quedarse, porque aportará una capa de seguridad que hará inevitable su uso. Y sin embargo, no veo que sea capaz de aportar cosa alguna al sistema actual de las cosas. 

Ni en este caso concreto ni en muchos otros igualmente cotidianos e indispensables.


----------



## Arctic (13 Jul 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Por esto mismo lanzo la cuestión que lanzo.
> En este caso no sé cómo podría bitcoin establecer una medida de seguridad novedosa que evite lo que dices tú.
> Ahora mismo se minimizan los daños mediante garantías (avales / avalistas). Bitcoin viene a aportar lo mismo que ya existe. No veo dónde está la novedad. Tampoco es un avance significativo el hecho de que se aporte una rapidez que no es necesaria.
> 
> ...




Llevas ya una temporadita por el hilo y sigues sin ver utilidad a Bitcoin. Cuando viene una subida fuerte de precio vuelves al hilo, sueltas unas preguntas o pones todo en duda y te vuelves a ir. 

Ahora parece que un bicho de doscientos mil millones de dólares (y lo que le queda) tiene que valer para no sé qué parto de un alquiler para ser útil. Esa estrechez de miras te va a costar una fortuna, tenlo presente.

Si no has visto ya la utilidad de Bitcoin, no creo que vayas a verla a tiempo. Y menos aún si lo único que buscas es reafirmar tu tesis sobre lo poco que aporta. Pero ten claro que verla, la verás.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Jul 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Por esto mismo lanzo la cuestión que lanzo.
> En este caso no sé cómo podría bitcoin establecer una medida de seguridad novedosa que evite lo que dices tú.
> Ahora mismo se minimizan los daños mediante garantías (avales / avalistas). Bitcoin viene a aportar lo mismo que ya existe. No veo dónde está la novedad. Tampoco es un avance significativo el hecho de que se aporte una rapidez que no es necesaria.
> 
> ...



Si no estás familiarizado con lenguajes de programación es difícil que lo imagines y lo visualices, pero bueno ahí va un ejemplo:







Eso está pensado para alquileres, pero las posibilidades son infinitas, hay muchos nichos por cubrir.


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Jul 2019)

66 Bitcoins equivale a
652.222 euros


----------



## Divad (14 Jul 2019)

Ahora que llega el mojón os laméis el cipote tirando del pasado? Siempre la misma jugada, incluso la de asusta viejas con la mierda de tether para que te quedes como un retrasado haciendo hold y veas como baja el precio...

Comprad y guardarlo en un nano, ni se os ocurre tenerlo en una exchange... así no estaréis tentados a especular e ir sacando rentabilidad. Si hay mayor interés en especular salen los CM de Hacienda para acojonar al personal por especular... y luego machacan con que tether es dinero falso, va a petar.

Las gacelas os da las gracias por no enseñarles a comprar barato y vender caro.


----------



## Pirro (14 Jul 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Ahora que llega el mojón os laméis el cipote tirando del pasado? Siempre la misma jugada, incluso la de asusta viejas con la mierda de tether para que te quedes como un retrasado haciendo hold y veas como baja el precio...
> 
> Comprad y guardarlo en un nano, ni se os ocurre tenerlo en una exchange... así no estaréis tentados a especular e ir sacando rentabilidad. Si hay mayor interés en especular salen los CM de Hacienda para acojonar al personal por especular... y luego machan con que tether es dinero falso, va a petar.
> 
> Las gacelas os da las gracias por no enseñarles a comprar barato y vender caro.



Gracias por tus consejos de mierda. Todos esos desgraciados que te siguieron en 2018 están contentísimos con un Bitcoin rumbo al 70% de dominancia, campeón.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jul 2019)

Nuevo artículo acerca de Betterhash que incluye video con presentación del autor; con esta propuesta de Matt Corallo los mineros podrán controlar su propio hashpower y los pools coordinarse con ellos para distribuir las recompensas.






BetterHash: Decentralizing Bitcoin Mining With New Hashing Protocols


----------



## p_pin (14 Jul 2019)

Abrieron los futuros... y menudo desacople hay ahora mismo, una diferencia de casi 1.200 $ entre cotización de futuros y de los exchanges
Futuros: 11.845$
Exchanges: 10.697$

Ok, EDITO, ya vino el bajón de los futuros, y se "igualó" el precio


----------



## Divad (15 Jul 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Gracias por tus consejos de mierda. Todos esos desgraciados que te siguieron en 2018 están contentísimos con un Bitcoin rumbo al 70% de dominancia, campeón.



Si no estuviéramos tan contaminados por gentuza como vosotros leyendo una y otra vez las mismas gilipolleces de compra bitcoin y hold es lo más seguro... diría que de burbuja habrían salido muchos millonarios... pero como sois unas putas ratas del sistema que se dedican a joder a los que tienen dinero para que hagan el canelo y no ganen nada o ganen poco... pues solo hay una minoría que se habrá salido y no son precisamente los bitcoñitos... no, estos siguen viviendo en el foro hasta que se haga efectivo el cambio del sistema. Se os acabará el contrato y diréis que ya habéis jodido todo lo posible y que os marcháis del foro.

Tanto presumir de que estáis forrados que no regaláis ni birras por burbuja... ratas judías... que os jode invitar a birras porque la mierda que estáis defendiendo pega sablazos por solo mover satos que hasta llegaría para que los burbujarras recibieran una mamada.

Enseñáis a que las gacelas se instalen una jodida baliza diciendo su ubicación para que sean robados. Bitcoin no es anónimo porque la IP va dejando rastro, lerdos! Putas ratas judías retrasadas amargadas arrastrándoos en la mierda que ni matemáticas de EGB habéis aprobado Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV *[REVALORIZACIÓN]*

Es demencial ver bajar todo criptolandia, incluyendo btc y vosotros tirando de post del pasado para lameros el cipote y así engatusar a las gacelas de que teníais toda la razón... Pero ni por asomo se os ha ocurrido decir en su día que se comprase ETH (cuando la EEA mostró claramente que bancos y corporaciones apoyan el proyecto) o cualquier otra mierda existente del 2016 que estaba regalada para comprar miles... no... pues gracias a que veía a tantos retrasados lamerse el cipote con btc... compré eth a $8 en Enero 17... vaya pelotazo me llevé y gracias por llevaros la contraria.

Muchos no vendimos las mierdas tipo dent, dentacoin y toda mierda existente de criptolandia... pero algunos sí lo hicieron y se han llevado su pastizal. El 2018 pese a ser un año de tragar mierda a paladas, algunos se llevaron sus pelotazos con mierdas de idex. Cada uno ha sobrevivido como ha podido en éste nuevo timo de trileros... pero vosotros bitcoñitos... que os habéis comido toda la bajada y venís aquí a sacar pecho??? Claro, os aferráis que comprasteis o minasteis hace 8 años y como que no lo tocáis, que todavía no es el momento...

Ya nos avisaron de vuestro trabajo


Id preparando el discurso para cuando baje a los 9k...


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Jul 2019)

Como deben de estar los trolls de desesperados que ya ni cuando bitcoin baja vienen por aquí a anunciarlo con letras rojas y mayúsculas. Se ve que ya aprendieron que cuando bitcoin baja luego sube más fuerte.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jul 2019)

Podcast de Lunaticoin hablando con Maria Rodes, una cantante "nocoiner", sobre Bitcoin y sus aspectos económicos.

L27: NoCoiner 101 con Maria Rodes by Lunaticoin • A podcast on Anchor


----------



## Tin Rope (16 Jul 2019)

Dominancia:
Bitcoin ~67% del total de capitalización y subiendo. 

Desde hace más de dos años que no había una dominancia tan clara. La confianza en criptoestafas disminuye, y dicho está "a perro flaco todo son pulgas".
¡Sólo puede quedar uno!


----------



## Speculo (16 Jul 2019)

Gracias por la gráfica. Pero lo que no veo es en qué se diferencia ese procedimiento que pones ahí con un contrato actual de alquiler (ese en concreto que pones es hasta más inseguro si cabe, pues no sé qué garantías ofrece en caso de impago, salvo que se termina el contrato, cosa a todas luces ineficiente). 

Bitcoin sirve para dar seguridad a ciertas personas en situaciones muy concretas, pero al final se supedita, entre otras cosas, a la ley imperante, que no sólo no se puede saltar sino que puede terminar con el protocolo de un plumazo en cuanto interese hacerlo. Y ya puede venir aquí el que le de la gana a decir misa, que esto, de momento, es así. 



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Si no estás familiarizado con lenguajes de programación es difícil que lo imagines y lo visualices, pero bueno ahí va un ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barborico (16 Jul 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Bitcoin sirve para dar seguridad a ciertas personas en situaciones muy concretas, pero al final se supedita, entre otras cosas, a la ley imperante, que no sólo no se puede saltar sino que puede terminar con el protocolo de un plumazo en cuanto interese hacerlo. Y ya puede venir aquí el que le de la gana a decir misa, que esto, de momento, es así.



Se puede crear una dirección multifirma 2 de 2 donde el inquilino deposite el alquiler de un año, así el casero sabe que va a cobrar. O 2 de 3 con árbitro imparcial si es entre personas menos civilizadas.
¿Donde entra la ley imperante aquí? ¿Que poder tiene la ley para "requisar los fondos" de esa dirección?


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Se puede crear una dirección multifirma 2 de 2 donde el inquilino deposite el alquiler de un año, así el casero sabe que va a cobrar. O 2 de 3 con árbitro imparcial si es entre personas menos civilizadas.
> ¿Donde entra la ley imperante aquí? ¿Que poder tiene la ley para "requisar los fondos" de esa dirección?



En una 2 de 2 no lo veo, a menos que quede una parte que el arrendatario tenga que recuperar. Si solo se pone el alquiler de un año, el arrendatario ya ha vivido en tu casa y da el dinero por perdido y puede decidir no liberarlo ya que le da lo mismo que el casero cobre o no.
Multifirma 2 de 3 sí tiene más sentido. Hoy a veces se le da todo el dinero a ese tercero de confianza, sea la agencia inmobiliaria o una entidad pública.

La ley imperante entra en que como se enteren de que estás alquilando "tu" casa sin pagar impuestos y sin cumplir la ley de alquiler te van a meter una multa en la cual lo mismo te quedas definitivamente sin casa.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

I like Bitcoin


Taptap


----------



## SOY (16 Jul 2019)

Menuda hostia. Próxima parada los 7700.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Jul 2019)

Uala ca pasao?


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2019)

La típica caida de un 20% semanal, no hay de qué preocuparse. Bitcoin sigue funcionando mejor que siempre.

Taptap


----------



## bigplac (16 Jul 2019)

No tocaba esta subida en estos meses del año, ha sido una rareza por la guerra china y to facebook. Ahora que las aguas vuelven a su cauce BTC volvera a la normalidad, hasta noviembre


----------



## Divad (16 Jul 2019)




----------



## Speculo (17 Jul 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Se puede crear una dirección multifirma 2 de 2 donde el inquilino deposite el alquiler de un año, así el casero sabe que va a cobrar. O 2 de 3 con árbitro imparcial si es entre personas menos civilizadas.
> ¿Donde entra la ley imperante aquí? ¿Que poder tiene la ley para "requisar los fondos" de esa dirección?



Eso, de toda la vida, se llama fianza. No veo qué tiene que aportar bitcoin como novedad/seguridad. 

La ley actual no permite que alguien deposite un año de fianza. Tampoco permite alquilar un piso y no declararlo. Igual los fondos no te los pueden requisar, pero la multa la vas a pagar con lo que saque hacienda cuando te embargue el piso ¿O también hay una manera de esconder la propiedad de una vivienda en la blockchain?


----------



## Arctic (17 Jul 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso, de toda la vida, se llama fianza. No veo qué tiene que aportar bitcoin como novedad/seguridad.
> 
> La ley actual no permite que alguien deposite un año de fianza. Tampoco permite alquilar un piso y no declararlo. Igual los fondos no te los pueden requisar, pero la multa la vas a pagar con lo que saque hacienda cuando te embargue el piso ¿O también hay una manera de esconder la propiedad de una vivienda en la blockchain?



Se estrecha el círculo sobre Satoshi Nakamoto. De momento ya sabemos que no era comercial de tecnocasa.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (17 Jul 2019)

Parece que va a bajar de los 9000 USD, si se pone en 8000 y algo a lo mejor me pillo unos satoshis mas.


----------



## Divad (17 Jul 2019)

Preparad la boca hamijo bitcoñeros ::


----------



## Divad (17 Jul 2019)

Seguid repitiendo: bitcoin siempre sube, bitcoin es lo mejor ::


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Jul 2019)

Ya viene la caballería, tranquilos


----------



## tastas (17 Jul 2019)

La nueva manera de venderte que Bitcoin está bien pero el blockchain mola más es decir que alguien tiene que controlar todo esto porque sino hay algunos que se quedan detrás. Vamos, que nos van a meter una EUcoin que ríete de la Libra, y lo peor de todo es que va a haber gente muy progresista y moderna que aplauda la iniciativa de los bancos porque los impuestos son buenos y tú eres muy egoísta.

En el video está el ceo de alastria.


Papers and articles | EUBlockchain


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Jul 2019)

os lo he dicho, si o no? 
pillar cacho que esto se va al 10.000


----------



## Divad (17 Jul 2019)

bullish consensus dijo:


> os lo he dicho, si o no?
> pillar cacho que esto se va al 10.000


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Jul 2019)

Tu dinero nunca duerme: Invertir en Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas

Luis Fernando Quintero y Manuel Llamas hablan de bitcoin y otras criptomonedas con Félix Moreno, Luis Alberto Iglesias y Domingo Soriano.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Jul 2019)

El momento “shitcoin” en el Congreso de EE. UU. que enloqueció a los bitcoiners en Twitter | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## Edu.R (18 Jul 2019)

10 añitos... ¿estará BTC todavía como Internet en 1979?

A saber.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> El momento “shitcoin” en el Congreso de EE. UU. que enloqueció a los bitcoiners en Twitter | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas



Es que se está cocinando ya hace tiempo un cambio radical. Lo de facebook ha sido un amago.
Y han intentado tumbar nuevamente la cotización de BTC, y lo han conseguido, hasta los 9000, aunque ya vuelve a superar los 10500.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Jul 2019)

Proyecto "The Million Channels", una red LN simulada para detectar problemas de escalado a nivel de red y a nivel de código.

Letting a Million Channels Bloom - Blockstream Engineering Blog - Medium


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2019)

Ojo a la crisis Irán-Piratas ingleses.
Ojo a los metales y a las criptos como todo se ponga feo


----------



## tastas (22 Jul 2019)

La Libra ni es ni será como el Bitcoin

"¿Quién vigila a los vigilantes? Nadie: solo nos queda confiar en ellos. De ahí que, de momento,* Libra dependa de nuestra confianza en la Asociación Libra*, y no del consenso de toda la red de usuarios."

"Por todo ello, creer que *la Libra será la tumba del Bitcoin* es no entender ni qué es la Libra ni qué es el *Bitcoin*. Vivimos tiempos fascinantes en términos de innovación monetaria que pueden conducirnos a cotas de libertad económica muy superiores a las actuales: Bitcoin y Libra son solo algunas de las diversas propuestas competitivas que pueden terminar configurando la arquitectura monetaria del siglo XXI. En este caso no rivalizan, sino que pueden terminar complementándose."


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2019)

Iran Recognizes Bitcoin and Crypto as an Official Industry, Says MP

Traducción google:

_La Comisión Económica del gobierno iraní aprobó un mecanismo de minería de criptomonedas en el país, según un anuncio de la Cámara de Comercio, Industrias, Minas y Agricultura de Irán el 22 de julio.
La Comisión Económica de Irán aprueba el "mecanismo" de la minería criptográfica

El gobernador del Banco Central de Irán (CBI), Abdolnaser Hemmati, dijo que "un mecanismo para extraer monedas digitales fue aprobado por la comisión económica del gobierno y luego se someterá a debate en una reunión del Gabinete".

Inicialmente, las autoridades iraníes anunciaron que planean autorizar Bitcoin y la minería de criptomonedas a principios de julio, cuando el gobernador de la CBI, Abdol Hemmati, afirmó que el gobierno iraní había aprobado algunas partes de una ley ejecutiva que autorizaría la minería de criptomonedas en Irán.

En ese momento, Hemmati argumentó que los mineros de la moneda digital en Irán deberían contribuir a la economía del país, en lugar de permitir que Bitcoin (BTC) extraído se escape al extranjero.

Además, en la última reunión de la Comisión, su jefe, Elyas Hazrati, dijo que la criptomoneda ahora es reconocida como oficial por el gobierno, y agregó:

"Creemos que la industria de la criptomoneda debe ser reconocida como una industria oficial en Irán para permitirle al país aprovechar sus ingresos fiscales y aduaneros".

Crypto industria minera toma forma en Irán

Las noticias de hoy también siguen a la finalización de un esquema de tarifas para los mineros de criptomonedas por parte de la Comisión el 21 de julio. El ministro de Energía, Homayoon Ha'eri, no especificó el esquema de precios exacto, pero declaró que el precio depende de factores del mercado como los precios del combustible Golfo pérsico.

También ayer, el vicepresidente de la Administración de Aduanas de la República Islámica de Irán (IRICA), Jamal Arounaghi, anunció que la agencia aún no ha emitido licencias para la importación de equipos de minería de criptomoneda. El ministro dijo que si el gobierno autoriza la importación de crypto miners, IRICA desarrollará directivas relacionadas.

En contraste, un panel del gobierno de la India recomendó hoy prohibir las criptomonedas e imponer sanciones por cualquier trato que involucre cripto activos en el país. _


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2019)

Y también:

Las autoridades palestinas consideran que las criptomonedas reemplazarán al shekel israelí

_El primer ministro palestino, Mohammad Shtayyeh, reiteró que su gobierno está considerando utilizar las criptomonedas como una alternativa a la moneda fiduciaria del shekel israelí, según informan los medios locales en idioma inglés Al-Monitor, el 22 de julio.

Shtayyeh dijo en la inauguración del Centro Palestino para la Respuesta de Emergencia Informática en Ramallah, el 9 de julio, que considerará cada posibilidad de mejorar la libertad de la economía palestina que Israel no podrá bloquear.

Durante su primera aparición en Palestine TV, luego de asumir el cargo en abril, dijo:_


> _"La economía palestina tiene alrededor de 25 mil millones de shekels [USD 7 mil millones] que circulan en la economía local, pero no estamos obligados a seguir dependiendo del shekel"._


----------



## bmbnct (23 Jul 2019)

Aumentan los Bitcoins "sin tocar" hasta cuatro millones durante los ultimos 5 años:







Mas info: Coin Metrics' State of the Network: Issue 9


----------



## bmbnct (23 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Aumentan los Bitcoins "sin tocar" hasta cuatro millones durante los ultimos 5 años:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es castellano: Bitcoins sin movimientos en 5 años alcanzan máximo histórico | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## deepbones (25 Jul 2019)

Venezuela: Se podrá pagar en las tiendas Traki con criptomonedas




El comercio recibirá pagos en Bitcoin, Dash y Litecoin a través del servicio para el procesamiento de pagos auspiciado por Cryptobuyer, CBPAY.


Una de las cadenas minoristas más grande en territorio venezolano, Traki, anunció que a partir de esta semana comenzará a aceptar pagos con criptomonedas en uno de sus locales ubicados en la ciudad de Caracas.

Esta medida fue posible gracias a una alianza entre la tienda y la compañía proveedora de servicios para criptomonedas, Cryptobuyer, la cual puso a disposición de Traki su servicio para aceptar pagos con monedas digitales conocido como CBPAY.

De acuerdo con un comunicado enviado por Cryptobuyer a sus usuarios, Traki ahora aceptará pagos en saldos Bitcoin, Dash y Litecoin por concepto de los productos comercializados en su tienda. Para ello, el comercio cuenta con un punto de venta diseñado por la compañía a través del cual podrá recibir las transacciones respectivas con cualquiera de las criptomonedas antes mencionadas.

De momento esta modalidad de pagos solo está habilitada para el local de Traki ubicado en el Centro Comercial El Recreo en la avenida Casanova de Sabana Grande, Caracas. Tanto Cryptobuyer como la tienda minorista tienen planes para extender esta posibilidad a las otras 48 sucursales distribuidas en territorio nacional en las próximas semanas.
Pagos con criptomonedas

La medida implementada por Traki con apoyo de Cryptobuyer pone en evidencia lo prácticos y útiles que pueden resultar los pagos con criptomonedas para los residentes del país, quienes en este momento sufren las secuelas derivadas de los problemas económicos que vive la nación caribeña. Uno de los problemas de la gente es no poder acceder a efectivo, o los cupos mínimos que tienen en sus tarjetas de crédito o débito para poder pagar. Ante ello las criptos pueden ser una solución.

Las monedas digitales cada día registran una mayor adopción entre los ciudadanos venezolanos, ya que constituyen un mecanismo de fácil acceso para proteger sus ahorros frente a la devaluación que afectan a la moneda de circulación nacional. Resulta cada vez más común encontrar a operadores de servicios y comerciantes que aceptan monedas digitales como mecanismo de pago. Por ejemplo tenemos el caso de Church’s Chicken, Papa John’s y Subway, franquicias de comida rápida muy populares que acepta pagos con saldos Dash.
Limitaciones estructurales

Pese a la popularidad de las monedas digitales como elementos para almacenar valor y como medio de pago por productos y servicios, en estos momentos la nación sudamericana presenta ciertos problemas que dificultan el libre uso de las criptomonedas.

Uno de ellos es la situación del sistema eléctrico, el cual afronta serias dificultades que desencadenan apagones de muchas horas que afectan al menos al 80% del territorio nacional, comprometiendo otros servicios como el acceso a internet y el abastecimiento de agua potable.

Por otra parte está la situación de inseguridad que viven los ciudadanos, lo cual dificulta que las personas puedan hacer libre uso de sus teléfonos inteligentes fuera de sus hogares para realizar pagos con criptomonedas, justamente por temor a ser víctimas de hurtos y robos.

Sin embargo esto no parece restar popularidad al comercio de monedas digitales. Datos reseñados por LocalBitcoins indican que el país sudamericano figura como la nación que registra el mayor volumen de operaciones comerciales con Bitcoin en Latinoamérica.

Fuente:
https://www.diariobitcoin.com/index...pagar-en-las-tiendas-traki-con-criptomonedas/


----------



## Noeliia (25 Jul 2019)

He leído por un economista que el bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, que contamina mucho, que está controlado por chinos, y que la burbuja sirvió para un blanqueo.

Decía que existen mejores criptomonedas y cuando los gobiernos emitan leyes que se va a ver una gran pérdida en su precio.
Que opinan ustedes. Mejor esperar y comprar alguna de esas nuevas monedas?


----------



## Corcho (25 Jul 2019)

Noeliia dijo:


> He leído por un economista que el bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, que contamina mucho, que está controlado por chinos, y que la burbuja sirvió para un blanqueo.
> 
> Decía que existen mejores criptomonedas y cuando los gobiernos emitan leyes que se va a ver una gran pérdida en su precio.
> Que opinan ustedes. Mejor esperar y comprar alguna de esas nuevas monedas?



Cuentame mas sobre el cv de ese economista, no digo que sea bueno o malo es curiosidad para valorar su aportacion


----------



## Kennedy (25 Jul 2019)

Satoshi, 29-07-2010

*The current system where every user is a network node is not the intended configuration for large scale*. That would be like every Usenet user runs their own NNTP server. The design supports letting users just be users. *The more burden it is to run a node, the fewer nodes there will be. Those few nodes will be big server farms.* The rest will be client nodes that only do transactions and don't generate.

See the snack machine thread, I outline how a payment processor could verify payments well enough, actually really well (much lower fraud rate than credit cards), in something like 10 seconds or less. *If you don't believe me or don't get it, I don't have time to try to convince you, sorry*.


----------



## tastas (25 Jul 2019)

Noeliia dijo:


> He leído por un economista que el bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, que contamina mucho, que está controlado por chinos, y que la burbuja sirvió para un blanqueo.
> 
> Decía que existen mejores criptomonedas y cuando los gobiernos emitan leyes que se va a ver una gran pérdida en su precio.
> Que opinan ustedes. Mejor esperar y comprar alguna de esas nuevas monedas?



Si el economista da a entender que no tienes que comprar bitcoins yo no necesitaría más razones.

Edit: Ah vale no es el diario. Pues tienes todo este hilo para responderte, el economista está equivocado o algo peor.

Taptap


----------



## deepbones (26 Jul 2019)

Noeliia dijo:


> He leído por un economista que el bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, que contamina mucho, que está controlado por chinos, y que la burbuja sirvió para un blanqueo.
> 
> Decía que existen mejores criptomonedas y cuando los gobiernos emitan leyes que se va a ver una gran pérdida en su precio.
> Que opinan ustedes. Mejor esperar y comprar alguna de esas nuevas monedas?



Preguntas más frecuentes - Bitcoin

por el resto de las preguntas, recorre el hilo y las encontrarás respondidas, incluso más de una vez.


----------



## deepbones (26 Jul 2019)

Kennedy dijo:


> Satoshi, 29-07-2010
> *The current system where every user is a network node is not the intended configuration for large scale*. That would be like every Usenet user runs their own NNTP server. *The design supports letting users just be users. * *The more burden it is to run a node, the fewer nodes there will be. Those few nodes will be big server farms.* *The rest will be client nodes that only do transactions and don't generate.*
> See the snack machine thread, I outline how a payment processor could verify payments well enough, actually really well (much lower fraud rate than credit cards), in something like 10 seconds or less. *If you don't believe me or don't get it, I don't have time to try to convince you, sorry*.





Supongo que sabrás que actualmente se han separado los modulos de minería y de verificación de las transacciones.
También supongo que esos nodos clientes que "sólo hacen trasacciones y no minería" te has dado cuenta que son los que en este hilo llamamos "nodos" a secas.

Y que además el diseño modular permite otimizar los recursos, tanto para el que quiera minar o ser "solo cliente que no hace minería".

En definitiva, es y fue SIEMPRE el USUARIO el que decide que función cumplir en la red. No veo cuál es el inconveniente con esto.

Como punto adicional, cuando empiezen a venir los nodos incluidos en ROUTERS y FIREWALLS de consumo masivo, la "configuración" de dichos nodos van a ser tan complicados como configurar el wifi.


----------



## vpsn (26 Jul 2019)

Noeliia dijo:


> He leído por un economista que el bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, que contamina mucho, que está controlado por chinos, y que la burbuja sirvió para un blanqueo.
> 
> Decía que existen mejores criptomonedas y cuando los gobiernos emitan leyes que se va a ver una gran pérdida en su precio.
> Que opinan ustedes. Mejor esperar y comprar alguna de esas nuevas monedas?



Hola Noelia, donde has liedo eso en la cosmopolitan.es o en instagram, en el post de tu influencer favorita?


----------



## Noeliia (26 Jul 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Cuentame mas sobre el cv de ese economista, no digo que sea bueno o malo es curiosidad para valorar su aportacion



Un tal Roubini norteamericano.


----------



## Noeliia (26 Jul 2019)

vpsn dijo:


> Hola Noelia, donde has liedo eso en la cosmopolitan.es o en instagram, en el post de tu influencer favorita?



Pues fue en la Shangai y luego un especial en la CromosomaX.


----------



## Noeliia (26 Jul 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> Preguntas más frecuentes - Bitcoin
> 
> por el resto de las preguntas, recorre el hilo y las encontrarás respondidas, incluso más de una vez.



Ya leí un poco y no lo veo claro, un día cotiza 20mil y al otro 10mil lo que decía ese economista tenía sentido. Y luego hay tropecientos mil que hacen lo mismo. Adoptarlo en una tienda online como otra forma de pago parece arriesgado las ventas pueden llevar a pérdidas, y no le vemos mucha ventaja solo publicitaria.


----------



## deepbones (26 Jul 2019)

Noeliia dijo:


> Ya leí un poco y no lo veo claro, un día cotiza 20mil y al otro 10mil lo que decía ese economista tenía sentido. Y luego hay tropecientos mil que hacen lo mismo. Adoptarlo en una tienda online como otra forma de pago parece arriesgado las ventas pueden llevar a pérdidas, y no le vemos mucha ventaja solo publicitaria.



Respecto de la volatilidad, es algo normal cuando la cantidad de moneda no se puede imprimir bajo demanda y a la vez, el mercado de ésta es muy pequeño comparado con las demás.

Ese economista que mencionaste va "asiduamente" al foro de Davos, osea que es parte de la elite que domina el mundo financiero actual.

Adoptarlo en una tienda, no tiene por qué llevar a pérdidas, buscas un procesador de pagos como por ejemplo bitpay y ellos te convierten al instante (por una comisión más pequeña que las que te cobran las tarjetas de crédito) el btc en fiat.

Lo importante es que no me creas "porque soy economista o un experto", ni a mí ni a nadie, sigue investigando y sobre todo investiga qué es el dinero. Cómo se crea. Quienes se benefician.

Te dejo un video para empezar:


----------



## kikepm (26 Jul 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> Te dejo un video para empezar:



El video iba genial hasta que dicen que la FED es un banco privado.

Por eso fue creado con una ley especial, sus directivos son nombrados por el gobierno y sus beneficios van en un 95% al Tesoro.

En fin...


----------



## deepbones (26 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> El video iba genial hasta que dicen que la FED es un banco privado.
> 
> Por eso fue creado con una ley especial, sus directivos son nombrados por el gobierno y sus beneficios van en un 95% al Tesoro.
> 
> En fin...



Si lo que dices se aplicara, cómo se entiende la siguiente noticia?

Trump arremete contra Powell: la política de la Fed es de "enloquecedora" | El Cronista


----------



## kikepm (26 Jul 2019)

deepbones dijo:


> Si lo que dices se aplicara, cómo se entiende la siguiente noticia?
> 
> Trump arremete contra Powell: la política de la Fed es de "enloquecedora" | El Cronista



Disputas entre facciones del gobierno. No resultan tan difíciles de entender.

El gobierno de Trump no es tonto, y sabe que normalizar tipos supondrá quiebras de empresas con niveles de deuda importantes, lo que puede ser el detonante para un cataclismo global.

Powell ya ha dado marcha atrás con la normalización. La discusión se limita a ver en que medida y a que velocidad se revierte la subida de tipos.


Pero es que estos detalles son IRRELEVANTES. La clave es quien designó a Powell, o antes a Yellen.

La respuesta a esta pregunta desmiente la afirmación de que la FED es privada.


----------



## paketazo (26 Jul 2019)

Noeliia dijo:


> He leído por un economista que el bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, que contamina mucho, que está controlado por chinos, y que la burbuja sirvió para un blanqueo.
> 
> Decía que existen mejores criptomonedas y cuando los gobiernos emitan leyes que se va a ver una gran pérdida en su precio.
> Que opinan ustedes. Mejor esperar y comprar alguna de esas nuevas monedas?



Conozco a docenas de economistas, he estudiado con montones de ellos, y tan siquiera saben diferenciar el modelo keynesiano del modelo austriaco... simplemente por que este segundo modelo suele ignorarse u omitirse en las facultades.

Juzgar un modelo como BTC como ponzi sin conocer sus entresijos reales (decirlo es fácil pero ahondar en ello no lo es tanto), es como decir que todos los negros la tienen grande, o que los alemanes son todos nazis.

Bien pensado, ¿que mayor ponzi que el de imaginar que mañana en nivel global todo ciudadano con una cuenta corriente quisiera disponer de sus fondos a la vista en efectivo (papel moneda)?

¿Como resolvemos la reserva fraccionaria?

¿hay mayor ponzi capitalizado a nivel global?

La clave para evitar el ponzi, es intercambiar valor por energía...el petróleo posee energía intrínseca, el oro la que ha precisado para ser extraído, un ser humano las horas de vida que le restan y puede convertirlas en productividad...¿pero que coño de energía contiene la emisión de dinero mediante expansiones monetarias?...

Moriremos inmersos en el mayor timo jamás creado por el hombre, y lo sabemos, pero lo asumimos como borregos cuando poseemos alternativas claras y eficaces...nuestros antepasados eran más astutos en este aspecto que la masa social actual.

Incluso siendo BTC un esquema ponzi, su uso, es opcional, es una alternativa a la quimioterapia y radioterapia de la gran asociación bancos centrales / estado... que esa alternativa termine curando o matando al enfermo terminal será cuestión de tiempo. Ahora mismo, reitero que BTC es una elección.

¡¡Economistas...!! mi ma...


----------



## Corcho (27 Jul 2019)

Que ha pasao


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jul 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Que ha pasao



Que el cofundador de bitcoin deja la junta directiva.


----------



## Corcho (27 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Que el cofundador de bitcoin deja la junta directiva.



Quien? Solo sabía que se fue el tío de iota, no sabía que había cofundadores en Bitcoin, me estarás trillando imagino


----------



## bmbnct (27 Jul 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Quien? Solo sabía que se fue el tío de iota, no sabía que había cofundadores en Bitcoin, me estarás trillando imagino



Si, era una coña, no te lo tomes a mal.


----------



## Corcho (27 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Si, era una coña, no te lo tomes a mal.



No me lo tomo a mal, podía ser que te refieres a alguna empresa privada tipo "blockchain.com" y en las inversiones prefiero preguntar de más y parecer tonto que de menos y serlo


----------



## p_pin (27 Jul 2019)

Recupero este post de 16 Junio, que acompaño con gráfico actualizado:









p_pin dijo:


> Los futuros de BTC, (que sólo cotizan de Lunes a Viernes) cerraron el viernes en 8.477$.... espero equivocarme, pero en varias ocasiones que durante el finde el precio se aprecia... *al final acabó visitando la zona de cierre de futuros*



Es decir, visitar los 8.400$ (donde puse el círculo)


----------



## Corcho (27 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Recupero este post de 16 Junio, que acompaño con gráfico actualizado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevo tiempo esperando a que llegue a los 8600 dólares al menos para comprar


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Jul 2019)

¿Qué aburrida está la cosa no hamijos?
Leí hace tiempo que las Schnorr Signatures llegarían a finales de este año, pero ya no he vuelto a ver más noticias al respecto.
¿Alguien sabe si se está trabajando en ello, si se llegarán a implementar pronto?


----------



## Patanegra (29 Jul 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> El video iba genial hasta que dicen que la FED es un banco privado.
> 
> Por eso fue creado con una ley especial, sus directivos son nombrados por el gobierno y sus beneficios van en un 95% al Tesoro.
> 
> En fin...



los accionistas, que es lo que importa, son bancos privados.


----------



## kikepm (29 Jul 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> los accionistas, que es lo que importa, son bancos privados.



No.

Los accionistass no deciden la política del banco, sus directivos si, y estos son elegidos todos por el presidente y el congreso y senado.

Finalmente, los beneficios de la FED van a parar al Tesoro.

Esos accionistas simplemente son convidados de piedra.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Jul 2019)

Buen hilo acerca de la solidez del dinero:

1/ Una de las funciones del dinero es la de ser reserva de valor. Y para que conserve su valor es necesario que la oferta del mismo no aumente de forma radical. La dificultad que entraña producir nuevas unidades monetarias determina la solidez del dinero.

2/ Una moneda cuya oferta es difícil de aumentar es conocida como moneda fuerte (hard money), mientras que una moneda débil es aquella cuya oferta se presta a grandes incrementos (por ejemplo lo que pasa con el dinero fiat, ya que no es dificil producirlo)

3/ La fortaleza de una moneda mediante la comprensión de dos indicadores diferenciados relativos a la oferta del bien: 1) Stock, que es toda la oferta de un bien almacenado en el pasado, y 2) Flujo, que es la producción adicional que se llevará a cabo en el siguiente periodo.

4/ Cuanto mayor es la ratio existencias/flujo mayor es la probabilidad que un bien mantenga su valor en el tiempo, y pueda ser vendible en un futuro. Cuelgo foto del 'stock to flow' (SF) de algunos metales. El valor se obtiene de la división entre stock y flujo.






5/ El oro tiene el SF 62 más alto, se necesitan 62 años de producción para obtener el stock de oro actual. La plata ocupa el segundo lugar con SF 22. Este alto SF los convierte en bienes monetarios.

6/ Bitcoin actualmente tiene un stock de 17.5m de monedas y un suministro de 0.7m / año = SF 25. El valor de mercado de Bitcoin es de 170 mil millones $

7/La producción anual de bitcoins se va a ver reducida a la mitad a partir de Mayo de 2020. Por tanto el SF de Bitcoin será de 50 y estará muy cerca del oro (su SF es de 62). Y en 2024 el SF de Bitcoin será de 100, doblando al oro. Bitcoin será pronto el bien mas escaso del mundo


----------



## tastas (30 Jul 2019)

Y qué me decís a este, que nos recuerda que se van a cumplir los cuatro años en que Gavin Andreesen pronosticó que BTC moriría? Ojo que Gavin tiene la jeta de responder:


----------



## MIP (30 Jul 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


>



Para ser reserva de valor, primero hay que tener un valor que reservar. El argumento de la escasez es necesario, pero no es suficiente, y sobre todo, no es prueba ninguna de la solidez de algo como dinero.

La solidez te la da las cualidades intrínsecas (fiabilidad, resistencia a la falsificación, portabilidad, uso real, riesgo de contrapartida...) y la aceptación universal de ese candidato a dinero.


----------



## Arctic (31 Jul 2019)

Hoy hay muchas papeletas, por no decir todas, para que nuestro querido Bitcoin asista a su primera bajada de tipos de la FED. Da gusto ver que se nos va haciendo mayor y ya puede ver la pornografía en la que se han convertido las políticas monetarias alrededor del globo. Cuando cumpla otros diez años, a nadie le importarán ya los bancos centrales ni los sinvergüenzas que los manejan. Brindo por ello.


----------



## sirpask (1 Ago 2019)

Primera subida de tipos del BTC. Y el Intradia dió un buen empujón. Pero vamos un 2%. Tampoco le tendria que afectar a corto plazo lo que alguien diga por la tele.

Veremos lo que pasa este fin de año... Palomitas


----------



## sortega (1 Ago 2019)

Qué?


sirpask dijo:


> Primera subida de tipos del BTC.


----------



## sirpask (1 Ago 2019)

sortega dijo:


> Qué?



Primera subida de tipos de la FED con el Bitcoin operativo.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ago 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Primera subida de tipos de la FED con el Bitcoin operativo.



Subida no, bajada.


----------



## tastas (1 Ago 2019)

2 años del UASF y de la implementación en el mercado de la propuesta de los Bigbrothers Bigblockers. Parece que el mercado prefiere Bitcoin.


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> 2 años del UASF y de la implementación en el mercado de la propuesta de los Bigbrothers Bigblockers. Parece que el mercado prefiere Bitcoin.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 133678




Y ya casi la mitad de las transacciones son SEGWIT
transactionfee.info


----------



## tastas (1 Ago 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Y ya casi la mitad de las transacciones son SEGWIT
> transactionfee.info



Pero si es inseguro y vaporguare nadie lo usa. Gñe

Taptap


----------



## Registrador (1 Ago 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Y ya casi la mitad de las transacciones son SEGWIT
> transactionfee.info



Una pregunta: ¿es seguro/posible enviar bitcoins desde una direccion con segwit a una no segwit? Y viceversa? Hay algún tipo de riesgo?


----------



## bmbnct (4 Ago 2019)

Es buen momento y sobre todo suelen serlo los fines de semana donde la mempool está bastante libre, para aprovechar a anonimizar nuestras transacciones de bitcoins que hayamos adquirido en exchanges o que sean fácilmente rastreables y no queremos que lo sean. Para ello se puede utilizar coinjoin y es posible realizarlo utilizando los siguientes servicios:

- Suite Samourai, que incluye Dojo (nodo completo basado en bitcoin core), cartera Samourai y aplicacion Whirlpool donde conectarte a los pool y realizar coinjoin. Se puede realizar coinjoin a partir de 0.01 btc (hay pools de 0.01, 0.05 y 0.5 btc) y solo se paga una comisión del primer utxo, el resto son gratis. 

- Cartera Wasabi, mínimo 0.1 btc para realizar el coinjoin y se paga cada utxo de la transacción.

- Joinmarket, es un servicio de terceros y las comisiones son mas caras que Wasabi o Samourai. 

Por mi parte he probado las dos primeras y personalmente me gusta más Samourai por ser una solución más completa y no depender en nada de terceros; aunque si por sencillez de instalación se refiere (Samourai requiere Dojo para ser totalmente anónimo) seria Wasabi.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Ago 2019)

Vuelven los 11.000, hamijos.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (4 Ago 2019)

Cortos en mínimos, y de momento no ha podido con la resistencia en 11k. A ver qué hace...


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Ago 2019)

Al subir el precio de bitcoin aumenta la rentabilidad del minado y eso hace que mineros que habian apagado sus maquinas las vuelvan a encender. No tiene mayor misterio. Cuando se ajuste de nuevo la dificultad algunos tendrán que dejarlo de nuevo y otros se quedarán.

Y a eso siempre hay que añadirle los fabricantes de ASICS que estarán "probando" una version mejorada de sus mineros antes de sacarlos al mercado.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Ago 2019)

Ayer 11.000 y ahora 12.000 casi, se mueven mil pipazos de un día para otro y ni nos inmutamos, cuando hace un par de años esto habría sido el locurón.

Cambiando de tema, recordaréis que hace poco se anunció que en julio Electrum iba a sacar una nueva versión que llevaría incorporada la LN, pues bien todavía no la han sacado, pero veo en su github que falta poco, unos 7 commits que arreglar:

spesmilo/electrum


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ago 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ayer 11.000 y ahora 12.000 casi, se mueven mil pipazos de un día para otro y ni nos inmutamos, cuando hace un par de años esto habría sido el locurón.



No soy de la creencia esta logarítmica, pero hace 3-4 años una subida de 100$ era un notición y una locura. Ahora 1000$, como dices tu, es casi anecdótico. Alomejor en 2022, 10.000$ de variación en un par de dias nos parece una chufa, a saber.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Ago 2019)

"Scamming Bitcoin Scammers For Charity", como sacar 50$ en Bitcoin a alguien que te intenta timar 

Post | Learn About Bitcoin | BTC Sessions | Calgary


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Ago 2019)

12200 USD, esto va p'arriba, lo de los chinorris y la devaluación del yuan le está dando un empujón.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Ago 2019)

Comparativa entre los Coinjoin de la cartera Wasabi y Whirlpool (Samourai)


----------



## kikepm (6 Ago 2019)

Esta gráfica me parece fantástica:


----------



## bizardu (7 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta gráfica me parece fantástica:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 136015



No entiendo nada... esta echo con paint?


----------



## tastas (7 Ago 2019)

bizardu dijo:


> No entiendo nada... esta echo con paint?



Valorando Bitcoin en función de su escasez.

Aquí lo explican en castellano. Yo que conozco el stack to flow ratio tampoco entiendo muy bien ese gráfico.


----------



## Arctic (7 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Valorando Bitcoin en función de su escasez.
> 
> Aquí lo explican en castellano. Yo que conozco el stack to flow ratio tampoco entiendo muy bien ese gráfico.



Es por los colores? Eso puede ser algo más lioso, pero es muy interesante para ver el efecto del halving en la cotización. Te muestra que llegas al precio teórico con un decalaje respecto al halving. De ahí que los puntos rojos (justo después del halving) se queden por debajo de la recta.

El resto del gráfico lo ves claro? Es una recta de regresión sin mucha complicación, si hace falta la comentamos.

El resultado es muy interesante. Nos da un precio por bitcoin sobre los 55.000$ unos meses (entre 10 y 20) después del halving de mayo 2.020. Con un R2 de 95. Hay que ser muy hombre, pero mucho mucho para apostar contra eso. 

Un abrazo para tixel, clapham y los otros valerosos trolls que son suficientemente valientes para hacerlo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ago 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta gráfica me parece fantástica:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 136015



Ya se ha hablado muchas veces de esto. La escasez no tiene valor per se. Ni mucho menos da valor a una moneda. Es la infalsificabilidad, la sencillez de autentificación, la perdurabilidad, la sencillez de intercambio, etc la que dan valor a una moneda... exactamente igual que dan valor a un soporte de información.

¿Casualidad? En absoluto. El dinero es información. Es la forma que tienen la sociedades expresar información sobre el valor. De ahí que las mismas cualidades que valoramos en un soporte de información, sean las que valoramos en el dinero.

La escasez no vale para nada. La escasez no compra nada.


----------



## Registrador (7 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado muchas veces de esto. La escasez no tiene valor per se. Ni mucho menos da valor a una moneda. Es la infalsificabilidad, la sencillez de autentificación, la perdurabilidad, la sencillez de intercambio, etc la que dan valor a una moneda... exactamente igual que dan valor a un soporte de información.



No estoy de acuerdo con esto, imagina una moneda con todas esas caracteristicas que mencionas (infalsificabilidad, la sencillez de autentificación, la perdurabilidad, la sencillez de intercambio) pero que tuviera un suministro infinito: no valdria nada. O dicho de manera mas precisa: su precio de mercado sería 0.

El agua del mar tiene una utilidad evidente (sobre ella navegan los barcos o los peces que consumimos los humanos la necesitan para sobrevivir, por poner dos ejemplos) pero cual es su precio? Cero. Su falta de escasez hace que precio de mercado del agua salada sea 0.

La economía no es otra cosa que el estudio de la escasez.


----------



## Black Hammer (7 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado muchas veces de esto. La escasez no tiene valor per se. Ni mucho menos da valor a una moneda. Es la infalsificabilidad, la sencillez de autentificación, la perdurabilidad, la sencillez de intercambio, etc la que dan valor a una moneda... exactamente igual que dan valor a un soporte de información.



Ese modelo de valoración es para activos con esas cualidades, y a partir de ahí se mide el stock disponible con el flow (emisión) esperable y se extrapola una valoración concreta. 

Creo que se entiende bien si se lee el artículo completo.


----------



## tastas (7 Ago 2019)

La escasez es parte de la información que se procesa para dar valor monetario a algo.
Si la escasez no valiera para nada sería muy raro lo bien que funciona el stack to flow.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> La economía no es otra cosa que el estudio de la escasez.



Falso. La economía es el estudio de la elección.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> La escasez es parte de la información que se procesa para dar valor monetario a algo.
> Si la escasez no valiera para nada sería muy raro lo bien que funciona el stack to flow.
> 
> Taptap



Correlación no implica causalidad


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> El agua del mar tiene una utilidad evidente (sobre ella navegan los barcos o los peces que consumimos los humanos la necesitan para sobrevivir, por poner dos ejemplos) pero cual es su precio? Cero. Su falta de escasez hace que precio de mercado del agua salada sea 0.



Muy rápido sacas tú conclusiones. Pregunta al Estado de Bolivia a ver si el agua salada vale realmente 0, tal y como aseguras.


----------



## Arctic (7 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Correlación no implica causalidad



Si existiesen el doble de bitcoin que existen hoy y todo lo demás fuese igual, no crees que cada bitcoin valdría la mitad?


----------



## Registrador (7 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy rápido sacas tú conclusiones. Pregunta al Estado de Bolivia a ver si el agua salada vale realmente 0, tal y como aseguras.



Entonces me estas dando la razón no? El agua del mar vale mas en Bolivia q en otras partes precisamente por que en Bolivia el agua del mar es muy escasa ya q Bolivia no tiene acceso sl mar.

Si de repente el millón de Bitcoins de Shatoshi saliese al mercado, que crees q pasaría por el precio de mercado del bitcoin ? Subiría o bajaría? 

No se, esto me parece tan evidente que me parece q es lo q llamaban los griegos una realidad cataléptica (algo tan evidente que se impone a los sentidos)


----------



## p_pin (7 Ago 2019)

Pues me váis a perdonar pero yo creo que decís lo mismo

La escasez por sí sola no compra nada, tiene que estar acompañada de algo más


----------



## Black Hammer (8 Ago 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> La escasez por sí sola no compra nada, tiene que estar acompañada de algo más



Es que eso nadie lo ha dicho, si te lees el artículo verás que el ratio stock/flow sirve para valorar un activo valioso y deseado por una serie de cualidades únicas (bien mencionadas por Mojón) como el que sea infalsificable, fácilmente transmitible, perdurable... Ahí entran metales preciosos, como el oro o la plata, o el bitcoin. 

Sin esas cualidades previas, no hay nada que valorar.


----------



## p_pin (8 Ago 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Es que eso nadie lo ha dicho, si te lees el artículo verás que el ratio stock/flow sirve para valorar un activo valioso y deseado por una serie de cualidades únicas (bien mencionadas por Mojón) como el que sea infalsificable, fácilmente transmitible, perdurable... Ahí entran metales preciosos, como el oro o la plata, o el bitcoin.
> 
> Sin esas cualidades previas, no hay nada que valorar.



Me refería específicamente al debate entre SrMojon y Registrador

Respecto al SF que comenta el artículo.... me parece una manera interesante y moderna de explicar algo viejo: de cómo la escasez limita la oferta disponible, y por tanto la demanda se ocupa de incrementar el precio...


----------



## bmbnct (9 Ago 2019)

Blockstream anuncia su propio pool de minería: Announcing Blockstream Mining and Pool

El primero en utilizar el protocolo Betterhash!!




Aunque ya se ha puesto varias veces de que trata el protocolo, creo que la ocasión merece recordarlo ya que es un paso importante para la descentralización de la mineria: 

"El protocolo BetterHash que propone Matt da a la persona que tiene el poder de computación (minero) la capacidad de gestionar su propio bloque, en el protocolo Stratum, el más extendido hasta ahora en pools, es el operador de la pool el que decide qué transacciones entran en el bloque, BetterHash da la oportunidad al minero de decidir que entra en el bloque en caso de ser el que solucione el POW.
BetterHash se compone de 2 protocolos Work y Pool, el primero es el que permite que el minero construya su propio bloque y el segundo es el que le conecta a la pool."


----------



## tastas (9 Ago 2019)

Un artículo como este hubiera movido un 50% la cotización diaria de hace unos 5 años. No solo el artículo, los bancos centrales también ayudan con sus tiros al pie.
How Ray Dalio-And A Politicized Fed-Could Catalyze A New Generation Of Bitcoin Investors


----------



## bmbnct (9 Ago 2019)

A raiz del anuncio de la granja de Blockstream empiezan los memes...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ago 2019)

Dominancia del BTC al 70%. Hacía unos 2 años y medio que no alcanzaba un valor tan alto.

A largo plazo, las alts no mantienen el pulso.


----------



## tastas (9 Ago 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dominancia del BTC al 70%. Hacía unos 2 años y medio que no alcanzaba un valor tan alto.
> 
> A largo plazo, las alts no mantienen el pulso.



Hasta que no explote la próxima burbuja de btc no me atrevo a decir que la dominancia se mantendrá en estos niveles, de hecho el nivel actual es la anomalía respecto a lo que venía siendo.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (10 Ago 2019)

Hilo que trata la entropía y como usarla para evaluar la privacidad de las transacciones de bitcoin.

1. What is entropy & how can it be used to evaluate your Bitcoin transaction “privacy”?

Entropy is defined as:
A measure of disorder or randomness in a closed system.

It has many applications in dynamic systems and is most often used in physics but also applies to information. https://t.co/JYvSwj0s1I

2. Claude Shannon solidified the field of scientific research known as Information Theory in his 1948 paper entitled: A Mathematical Theory of Communication

His original paper can be found here:
https://t.co/gln0zuIu7o

3. Shannon quantified the amount of information content in a message as ‘entropy’. Showing that the more a message resembles random noise, the more information it can hold. https://t.co/28QRe64vwV







4. Entropy is a way to quantify the uncertainty in a system which can be used to directly evaluate the expense of determining the information in a message.

Source: Shannon Entropy and Information Gain https://t.co/uiVS5aufYj







5. Ok, but what does this actually mean in plain English?

Entropy is the average number of YES/NO questions required to obtain all the information (in the correct order) in a given message.

Mathematically, entropy is the log2(probability) of guessing the information in a message. https://t.co/K3vQtYCKrk







6. In the case of bitcoin transactions, LaurentMT combined the work of Claude Shannon and Kristov Atlas to quantify the computational expense of evaluating a bitcoin transaction in Botlzmann.

Introducing Boltzmann

7. The number of interpretations of a transaction is quantified using CoinJoin Sudoku and the linkability matrix of a transactions inputs and outputs.

kristovatlas/coinjoin-sudoku

8. The interpretations are used to determine the entropy of the transaction.

E = log2(N)

Where:
E = entropy of the transaction
N = number of combinations (mapping of inputs to outputs)

Samourai-Wallet/boltzmann
Bitcoin Transactions & Privacy (part 2)

9. “Privacy” on the blockchain is a misleading term.

It’s open, we can see everything.

I think the term privacy or anonymity should be substituted for uncertainty or computational expense.

But good luck with that.

10. Entropy does not include other factors affecting privacy which are more subjective including:

Clustering
Transaction graph analysis
Merging of inputs
Timing attacks

But entropy is a decent evaluation of the computational expense of evaluating just the transaction itself.

11. So for a bitcoin transaction:

with a constant number of inputs and outputs,

the more uniform the inputs and outputs are,

the more computationally expensive it is to analyze,

the more “private” it is.

/end https://t.co/WDnvyHMYIs







Fuente:


----------



## MIP (10 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La escasez no vale para nada. La escasez no compra nada.



La escasez per se no vale nada efectivamente, salvo que vaya acompañado de una utilidad. 

Ya sea por la utilidad física (commodities, metales) o por la de proporcionar un servicio apreciado (aquí podrían entrar las utilidades no monetarias y el poder notarizador del bitcoin), un bien que pretende cubrir ademas el papel adicional del dinero se puede ver catapultado gracias a la escasez. 

Pero van ambos en combinacion.


----------



## tastas (12 Ago 2019)

How Bitcoin Is Taking Flight With Norwegian Air

Norwegian tenía problemas financieros.
Me pregunto si los directivos de esta empresa son early adopters y les da igual que los bancos les cierren el crédito.
Tenía agencia de viajes favorita, y ahora tengo aerolínea favorita.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ago 2019)

Cuidado con el procesador de pagos Bitpay; si se compra algo en un sitio web que lo use, se pedirá identificación si el pago es superior a $3000 o si se solicita una devolución de más de $1000.




Recordar que, para quien tenga un sitio web en el que quiera implementar pagos en Bitcoin, esta el procesador "BTCPay Server" (BTCPay Server), que además es gratuito, sin comisiones, de código abierto, sin custodia de terceros... y sin KYC.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Ago 2019)

Página que muestra cuantas confirmaciones de otras shitcoins son el equivalente a 6 confirmaciones de Bitcoin:

How Many Confs?


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ago 2019)

Se llama miedo.
Lo hueles?


----------



## tastas (15 Ago 2019)

Alguna vez ha caído por el subforo que si estás tarjetas ofrecen privacidad y tal...
Al menos las de bitnovo parece que no, aunque digan lo contrario.

Taptap


----------



## digipl (16 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Alguna vez ha caído por el subforo que si estás tarjetas ofrecen privacidad y tal...
> Al menos las de bitnovo parece que no, aunque digan lo contrario.
> 
> Taptap



Ninguna tarjeta ofrece privacidad ya que todas las funcionales en la UE necesitan estar verificadas. Pero además es del genero idiota usar, con criptos, la tarjeta de una empresa española.....


----------



## kilerz (17 Ago 2019)

https://medium.com/bakkt-blog/cleared-to-launch-8dfc3e6f9ed0

BOOOOM!!!! Bakkt arrancará en septiembre.


----------



## Corcho (17 Ago 2019)

kilerz dijo:


> Cleared to Launch
> 
> BOOOOM!!!! Bakkt arrancará en septiembre.



Por qué no está subiendo con esta noticia?


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Por qué no está subiendo con esta noticia?



¿ Y por qué habría de subir ? Nada ha cambiado, todo sigue funcionando igual que siempre. Y respecto a Bakkt ya debe de ser la 245345 vez que anuncian su salida para el próximo mes.


----------



## kilerz (17 Ago 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y por qué habría de subir ? Nada ha cambiado, todo sigue funcionando igual que siempre. Y respecto a Bakkt ya debe de ser la 245345 vez que anuncian su salida para el próximo mes.



Esta vez es la buena . Press Release - August 16, 2019: Financial Services Superintendent Linda A. Lacewell Announces DFS Grants Charter to Bakkt


----------



## asilei (17 Ago 2019)

Analisis muy interesante sobre la concentración o no de nodos en la LN
Them Lightning Network Nodes Sure Do Look Centralized To Me! What Gives?


----------



## zyro (19 Ago 2019)

alguno sigue la historia de este otro Satoshi Nakamoto? no veo que lo comentéis, yo lo estoy leyendo ahora:

Satoshi Nakamoto Renaissance Holdings – The Reveal of Satoshi Nakamoto

Bueno, en el 2º capítulo pasa a decir que perdió el acceso a sus 980k BTC, ya me empieza a oler raro.


----------



## Registrador (20 Ago 2019)

Los tipos de interes en la zona euro están fijados por los burocratas al 0%. 

Alguien sabe cual es el tipo de interes del bitcoin que es un mercado libre?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Ago 2019)

Bitcoin no es emitido por una entidad que le aplique un tipo de interés, así que no lo tiene.

Los 21 millones de bitcoins fueron ya creados y entregados a la humanidad en 2009 sin ningún coste añadido o tipo de interés. Por cómo funciona el protocolo, de muchos de ellos ya conocemos las claves privadas que permiten su uso, del resto todavía no. Pero no hay ningún coste oculto.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ago 2019)

zyro dijo:


> alguno sigue la historia de este otro Satoshi Nakamoto? no veo que lo comentéis, yo lo estoy leyendo ahora:
> 
> Satoshi Nakamoto Renaissance Holdings – The Reveal of Satoshi Nakamoto
> 
> Bueno, en el 2º capítulo pasa a decir que perdió el acceso a sus 980k BTC, ya me empieza a oler raro.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Ago 2019)

Miniscript, un nuevo lenguaje para programar Smart Contract en Bitcoin que han desarrollado Wuille, Andrew Poelstra y Sanket Sanjalkar. Trabajaría en una capa superior a 'script' (lenguaje nativo de bitcoin) facilitando, por ejemplo, los desarrollos de scripts en carteras, aplicaciones para Lightning Network...

Pieter Wuille Unveils 'Miniscript,' A New Smart Contract Language for Bitcoin - CoinDesk


----------



## bmbnct (21 Ago 2019)

Matt Corallo, desarrollador de Bitcoin, antes cofundador de Blockstream e ingeniero de Chaincodelabs ficha ahora por Square (empresa de pagos por movil que está enfocada también a Bitcoin), la startup de Jack Dorsey, CEO de Twitter.


----------



## barborico (21 Ago 2019)

Satoshi Nakamoto Renaissance Holdings – The Reveal of Satoshi Nakamoto

TL;DR; James Bilal Khalid Caan

Sin btc


----------



## Registrador (21 Ago 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Satoshi Nakamoto Renaissance Holdings – The Reveal of Satoshi Nakamoto
> 
> TL;DR; James Bilal Khalid Caan
> 
> Sin btc



Podemos dejar de hablar del payaso ese por favor?


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2019)

Bitcoin News

Gracias al gobierno, las monedas recien salidas del minero se están vendiendo con un 20% de premium, según este artículo. Necesitamos buenas soluciones para mejorar la fungibilidad de Bitcoin.


----------



## tastas (22 Ago 2019)

Más, relacionadas con la fungibilidad de Bitcoin. Aún así, creo que Bitcoin se sigue demostrando incensurable, y eso es muy importante.

US Treasury Blacklists Bitcoin, Litecoin Addresses of Chinese 'Drug Kingpins' - CoinDesk

Comunicas que estras direcciones están apestadas, pero si no puedes bloquearlas de poco te sirve.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Ago 2019)

El próximo firmware de Trezor será solo para Bitcoin:


----------



## tastas (22 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> El próximo firmware de Trezor será solo para Bitcoin:



Ya han dado suficiente tiempo a la gente para deshacerse de sus shitforks.


----------



## Baubens2 (23 Ago 2019)

Ayer bajo a 32 centavos por una caída


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ago 2019)

BrotherBaubens dijo:


> Ayer bajo a 32 centavos por una caída



Claro que sí... y cuantos dices que compraste a ese precio ?


----------



## MIP (23 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Más, relacionadas con la fungibilidad de Bitcoin. Aún así, creo que Bitcoin se sigue demostrando incensurable, y eso es muy importante.
> 
> US Treasury Blacklists Bitcoin, Litecoin Addresses of Chinese 'Drug Kingpins' - CoinDesk
> 
> Comunicas que estras direcciones están apestadas, pero si no puedes bloquearlas de poco te sirve.



Imagino que cualquier salida generada en una transacción con entradas procedentes de estas direcciones, también quedará “marcada”.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Cuidado con el procesador de pagos Bitpay; si se compra algo en un sitio web que lo use, se pedirá identificación si el pago es superior a $3000 o si se solicita una devolución de más de $1000.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 138960
> 
> ...



Más motivos para huir de cualquier página que use el procesador de pagos BitPay:

$100K Crypto Donation to Amazon Rainforest Charity Blocked By BitPay - CoinDesk

Y también de blockchain(.)info:

Blockchain Will Integrate BitPay's Payments System For Wallet Payments - CoinDesk


----------



## bmbnct (24 Ago 2019)

Correo de Hal Finney del 2009, una semana despues del lanzamiento de la versión 0.1 de Bitcoin, donde calcula el valor de un bitcoin en 10 millones de doláres.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Ago 2019)

10 millones en el año 2009, pero teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de dinero que se ha creado de la nada desde entonces, la cosa aumenta.
Allá por el 2015 se hizo una predicción similar y se dio la cifra de 47 millones de dólares por BTC:

Futuro precio del bitcoin: entre 47 millones y 143.000 dólares

Han pasado ya 4 años y se ha seguido dándole al manubrio de la impresora, así que esto va p'arriba.


----------



## Acheron (24 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Correo de Hal Finney del 2009, una semana despues del lanzamiento de la versión 0.1 de Bitcoin, donde predice el valor de un bitcoin en 10 millones de doláres.



No predice nada de eso, de hecho dice que las posibilidades de que ocurra son remotas.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Ago 2019)

Acheron dijo:


> No predice nada de eso, de hecho dice que las posibilidades de que ocurra son remotas.



Corregido, lo siento...


----------



## Arctic (24 Ago 2019)

Acheron dijo:


> No predice nada de eso, de hecho dice que las posibilidades de que ocurra son remotas.



Gracias por el aviso. Qué tal te fue con la iniciativa Q?


----------



## tastas (24 Ago 2019)

Lo de hal Finney, que ya vi have tiempo y ahora ha vuelto, implica algo que ya sabíamos: que más de un early adopter ha tenido algo más que suerte.
En el caso de Finney seguramente hubiera preferido no saber de btc y seguir vivo.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (26 Ago 2019)

Buen artículo de Juan Ramon Rallo

Fiat: Bitcoin, ¿una alternativa al dólar?


----------



## bmbnct (26 Ago 2019)

Craig Wright, aka Faketoshi, pierde el juicio contra Kleiman.


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Craig Wright, aka Faketoshi, pierde el juicio contra Kleiman.



Alguien nos hace un resumen? Gracias!


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2019)

El siguiente twitt contiene un video que muestra como usar la wallet LN para darse de alta en una web gracias a 'lnurl-login' (estándar para la interacción entre LN y webs)



De su Github:

"lnurl is a bech32-encoded HTTPS query string which is supposed to help payer interact with payee and thus simplify a number of standard scenarios such as requesting incoming channels, withdrawing funds, logging in etc.
An example lnurl:

https://service.com/api?q=3fc3645b439ce8e7f2553a69e5267081d96dcd340693afabe04be7b0ccd178df

would be bech32-encoded as:

LNURL1DP68GURN8GHJ7UM9WFMXJCM99E3K7MF0V9CXJ0M385EKVCENXC6R2C35XVUKXEFCV5MKVV34X5EKZD3EV56NYD3HXQURZEPEXEJXXEPNXSCRVWFNV9NXZCN9XQ6XYEFHVGCXXCMYXYMNSERXFQ5FNS"


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Alguien nos hace un resumen? Gracias!



Es un juicio entre Ira Kleiman y Craig Wright. Ira, hermano del fallecido David Kleiman, reclama a Craig la mitad del valor de mercado de los bitcoins que Craig y Dave supuestamente minaron juntos durante los primeros meses de existencia de Bitcoin. También le pide los derechos de propiedad intelectual de su hermano.

Durante el juicio Faketoshi ha falseado múltiples documentos presentados como pruebas:

Nuevas pruebas sugieren que Craig Wright falsificó documentos que le vinculan con su ex socio, Dave Kleiman - DiarioBitcoin

Hay varios artículos por internet que resumen la sentencia, aquí lo tienes muy resumido:

Federal court reportedly finds Craig Wright perjured himself; awards Kleiman Estate IP and bitcoins - The Block

En resumen, Craig Wright no tiene ningún Bitcoin de Satoshi.


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Es un juicio entre Ira Kleiman y Craig Wright. Ira, hermano del fallecido David Kleiman, reclama a Craig la mitad del valor de mercado de los bitcoins que Craig y Dave supuestamente minaron juntos durante los primeros meses de existencia de Bitcoin. También le pide los derechos de propiedad intelectual de su hermano.
> 
> Durante el juicio Faketoshi ha falseado múltiples documentos presentados como pruebas:
> 
> ...



Entonces Craig Wright esta obligado por un juez de EEUU a devolver al hermano de Kleiman 500.000 bitcoins? Que pasa si no se los devuelve? Va a la carcel? le embargan? Porque medio millon de bitcoins son un kiloton de dolares no?


----------



## tastas (27 Ago 2019)

Tiene pinta de que el próximo twit de CSW será desde la cárcel, ya que no puede pagar la multa que le han puesto, sea en btc o en dólares.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Entonces Craig Wright esta obligado por un juez de EEUU a devolver al hermano de Kleiman 500.000 bitcoins? Que pasa si no se los devuelve? Va a la carcel? le embargan? Porque medio millon de bitcoins son un kiloton de dolares no?



Si, tiene que pagar al rededor de 5000 millones de dólares en bitcoin y ya solo por la falsificación de documentos debería pisar la cárcel.
Una entrevista tras el juicio: EXCLUSIVE: First interview with Craig Wright after judge orders him to pay $5 billion in bitcoin | Modern Consensus.


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Si, tiene que pagar al rededor de 5000 millones de dólares en bitcoin y ya solo por la falsificación de documentos debería pisar la cárcel.
> Una entrevista tras el juicio: EXCLUSIVE: First interview with Craig Wright after judge orders him to pay $5 billion in bitcoin | Modern Consensus.




Esto es lo relevante IMO:



> *But how will you actually get the money? We’ve talked over the years and I’ve always tried to respect your privacy. Just because it’s none of my business how much someone else is holding. But now you’ll have to break the Tulip Trust to transfer the coins.*
> 
> If the court makes an order, I will comply with the order. And the court has made an order. It’s that simple.



Segun dice Craig, va a transferir 480.000 BTC. Os lo creeis?


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Esto es lo relevante:
> 
> 
> 
> Segun dice Craig, va a transferir 480.000 BTC. Os lo creeis?



Veremos, yo no lo creo.


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Veremos, yo no lo creo.



Y para aclararme este millon de bitcoins es el que se supone que tenia "satoshi nakamoto"? Si mueve ese medio millon de bitcoins seria la prueba definitiva que Craig es satoshi nakamoto o al menos una parte de satoshi nakamoto? o estamos hablando de otro millon de bitcoins?


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Y para aclararme este millon de bitcoins es el que se supone que tenia "satoshi nakamoto"? Si mueve ese medio millon de bitcoins seria la prueba definitiva que Craig es satoshi nakamoto o al menos una parte de satoshi nakamoto? o estamos hablando de otro millon de bitcoins?



Depende de donde saque los bitcoins, si lo hace de una de las direcciones de Satoshi si, sino, no; viendo como ha ido el juicio tengo claro que no.
Creo que se sacará alguna excusa para no hacerlo ahora y dar largas diciendo que lo hará a lo largo del 2020.


----------



## tastas (27 Ago 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Segun dice Craig, va a transferir 480.000 BTC. Os lo creeis?



Si Craig dice que me llamo tastas, voy a calópez a comprobarlo.


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Si Craig dice que me llamo tastas, voy a calópez a comprobarlo.



Pues entonces ira a la trena o le embargaran porque no creo que tenga 480.000 bitcoins entre los cojines del sofa. Aunque venda todos sus Bcash y Bcash SV no llega ni para comprar 3 cuartos de un bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2019)

Otro resumen del caso: Craig Wright pierde millones en bitcoin en el caso contra Kleiman | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ago 2019)

[_Editor’s note: Dave Kleiman died on April 26, 2013. At the time, bitcoins traded for roughly $5.10. Thus the amount in question was valued at just under $3 million, well below the $5 million federal estate tax exemption that year._]


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ago 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> [_Editor’s note: Dave Kleiman died on April 26, 2013. At the time, bitcoins traded for roughly $5.10. Thus the amount in question was valued at just under $3 million, well below the $5 million federal estate tax exemption that year._]



Eso son los impuestos que tendría que pagar Ira.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Eso son los impuestos que tendría que pagar Ira.



Sí pero es que un principio se decia que era un 40% de los 5 mil millones, es decir 2 mil millones. Si se valoran a la fecha de la muerte de Kleiman no llegaría ni a 3 millones.

Pero vamos que en el fondo da igual, no me creo que este fantoche tenga acceso a esos bitcoins.


----------



## species8472 (28 Ago 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Imagino que cualquier salida generada en una transacción con entradas procedentes de estas direcciones, también quedará “marcada”.



Flarewallet puede eliminar el historial de los BTCs


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2019)

Stop obsessing about price, Bitcoin today is stronger than ever


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> Flarewallet puede eliminar el historial de los BTCs



Yo recomendaría usar Coinjoin en Wasabi por facilidad de uso o, la que es ahora mismo para mi la mejor solución, la suite de Samourai (Whirlpool + cartera Samourai + nodo completo Dojo).


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Stop obsessing about price, Bitcoin today is stronger than ever



"Given that Bitcoin’s hash rate is now 15x higher compared to 2 years ago, this makes it exponentially more difficult for bad actors to hack the protocol and gather the resources needed to conduct a 51% attack. "

Esto no es del todo cierto. Si el incremento del hash rate se produjera porque se incorporan nuevos mineros (ya sean nuevas personas fisicas o que los antiguos compren mas maquinas) entonces sí podría ser cierto. Pero el incremento de hashrate tambien se da simplemente porque aparece hardware nuevo, mas potente y mas eficiente. En este caso no hay tal aumento de seguridad porque el atacante tambien puede disponer de ese nuevo hardware que antes no tenia disponible.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> "Given that Bitcoin’s hash rate is now 15x higher compared to 2 years ago, this makes it exponentially more difficult for bad actors to hack the protocol and gather the resources needed to conduct a 51% attack. "
> 
> Esto no es del todo cierto. Si el incremento del hash rate se produjera porque se incorporan nuevos mineros (ya sean nuevas personas fisicas o que los antiguos compren mas maquinas) entonces sí podría ser cierto. Pero el incremento de hashrate tambien se da simplemente porque aparece hardware nuevo, mas potente y mas eficiente. En este caso no hay tal aumento de seguridad porque el atacante tambien puede disponer de ese nuevo hardware que antes no tenia disponible.



No te creas. La ley de rendimientos decrecientes es mucho más poderosa que la ley de Moore así que, acercarse tanto al límite de la capacidad de la producción de mineros, nos beneficia frente a un posible ataque de alguien poderoso (lo hace todavía más costoso).


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2019)

Andreas Antonopolus anuncia su próximo libro "Mastering the Lightning Network"


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2019)

No es una noticia directamente sobre Bitcoin, aunque como ya sabemos LTC ha sido habitualmente un campo de pruebas para Bitcoin.

David Burkett (Desarrollador de Grin) y Charlie Lee (Creador de Litecoin) están trabajando para añadir fungibilidad a Litecoin integrando MimbleWimble.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2019)

A raíz de la noticia de los lingotes de oro con marcas falsificadas:

Exclusive: Fake-branded bars slip dirty gold into world markets

Se originan las opiniones que recoge el siguiente artículo:

Gold forgery crisis demonstrates the need for Bitcoin


----------



## Pablo Villa (29 Ago 2019)

World's First Licensed Crypto Bank Seen As Game-Changer For Switzerland


----------



## tastas (29 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> A raíz de la noticia de los lingotes de oro con marcas falsificadas:
> 
> Exclusive: Fake-branded bars slip dirty gold into world markets
> 
> ...



También demuestra la necesidad de guardar tus propias monedas. El particular raramente guarda sus propios lingotes de 1kg (+ de 40.000 euros).
Las monedas por lo que se ve son mucho más difíciles de falsificar y las comprobaciones son más sencillas.
También en el artículo de Reuters se muestra que en algunos casos (no dice cuántos) la falsificacion es más bien una demostración de la fungibilidad del oro, ya que lo que hacen no es mezclar oro con otros metales sino ponerle el sello de una casa reconocida para facilitar el movimiento del oro, evitando así leyes de contrabando por las típicas sanciones a venezuela, irán etc.
Sería el equivalente a pasar por un mixer los bitcoins, solo que indicando de manera fraudulenta que esos bitcoins/lingotes han sido cagados por la mismísima reina de Inglaterra y por tanto son completamente puros.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2019)

Firmas multidispositivo de forma sencilla mediante un asistente:



Explicacion en castellano:

Un educador de de Bitcoin revela teaser de interfaz de usuario multisig para monederos hardware y nodos completos


----------



## Digamelon (29 Ago 2019)

1. ¿Qué pensáis de la bajada de precio de estos días?
2. ¿Qué opinías de la sentencia de Faketoshi? ¿Si no tiene acceso a los BTC por no ser Satoshi cómo coño va a pagar?


----------



## tastas (31 Ago 2019)

Trezor fa la opción de usar Shamir Shared Secret para su semilla.
Ahora podrás dividir tu semilla en por ejemplo 2 de 3 archivos y dificultar que te la birlen.
Parece que solo es en el último modelo por ahora, pero Shamir me parece una gran idea y me alegra que se den facilidades para su uso.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Trezor fa la opción de usar Shamir Shared Secret para su semilla.
> Ahora podrás dividir tu semilla en por ejemplo 2 de 3 archivos y dificultar que te la birlen.
> Parece que solo es en el último modelo por ahora, pero Shamir me parece una gran idea y me alegra que se den facilidades para su uso.
> 
> Taptap



A mi también me parece una muy buena idea Shamir, pero aunque no lo ofrezca en otros modelos, puedes usarlo igual, no? Coges la semilla del trezor, te descargas la web de Shamir para hacer el proceso offline y encriptas en los trozos que quieras la semilla. Supongo que, ya que lo publicita, Trezor ofrecerá algo más. Voy a buscar algo más de info, que suena interesante.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Sep 2019)

Vale, aquí viene el proceso para crear el backup con Shamir
User manual:Creating a wallet with Shamir Backup

Y aquí para restaurarlo:

User manual:Recovering a wallet with Shamir Backup

Es interesante el que lo hayan implementado en el dispositivo, así no es necesario usar el PC para generar/restaurar el backup de la semilla, realizándose el proceso de forma sencilla en el propio Trezor.


----------



## bmbnct (1 Sep 2019)

Ya que estamos hablando de hardware wallets, Coldcard va a sacar nueva versión de su cartera; si se reserva ahora, se recibe un descuento de 20$:


----------



## tastas (1 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya que estamos hablando de hardware wallets, Coldcard va a sacar nueva versión de su cartera; si se reserva ahora, se recibe un descuento de 20$:



Entiendo que lo que dicen que han arreglado es que ya no se puede extraer la semilla con un hardware de 100usd y un par de minutos de acceso al dispositivo, porque habrán parcheado las vulnerabilidades que se señalaron hace un par de meses.
Espero que Trezor también lo haga. La explicación que dieron (nuestro producto sigue siendo invulnerable a ataques a distancia) no fue de líder de mercado sino excusas de mal perdedor.


Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Sep 2019)

La dominancia amigos, la dominancia:


----------



## bmbnct (4 Sep 2019)




----------



## tastas (4 Sep 2019)

Venezuela: Disputas en LocalBitcoins por controlar la tasa de precio en BTC/VES

Bitcoin utilizado para buscar el precio del bolívar. Se corrobora la hiperinflación.

Creo que el modelo aunque es interesante, falla porque no tiene en cuenta que el mercado no es suficientemente líquido y dentro de Venezuela puede haber más demanda de bitcoin que fuera, o viceversa, y precios anormales en esa triangulación solo significa que faltan árbitros dando liquidez e igualando precios.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (4 Sep 2019)

There'll be no Twitcoin: Twitter founder says he won't release own currency

"Twitter founder Jack Dorsey has declared he has no interest in creating a digital currency similar to Facebook's Libra, instead promoting the use of traditional cryptocurrency Bitcoi."

"I think [Bitcoin's] the best bet because it's been the most resilient, it's around for 10 years, it has a great brand and it's been tested a bunch," 

"As I look at all cryptocurrencies that could fill that role of being the native currency for the internet, [Bitcoin is] a pretty high probability."


----------



## bmbnct (5 Sep 2019)

Bitcoin energy consumption is becoming rapidly more efficient, new data shows as hash rate continues to hit record highs.

Bitcoin Is Using Less Energy Despite Record Hash Rate, New Data Shows


----------



## bmbnct (5 Sep 2019)

Nuevo artículo con gráficos que sitúan a Bitcoin en cifras mareantes:

Bitcoin’s natural long-term power-law corridor of growth


----------



## bmbnct (5 Sep 2019)

Me ha gustado el ejemplo de Apple con los calendarios para explicar el consenso de los 21 millones de bitcoin:

¿Podría un banco central comprar todos los bitcoins en circulación?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nuevo artículo con gráficos que sitúan a Bitcoin en cifras mareantes:
> 
> Bitcoin’s natural long-term power-law corridor of growth



El precio de BTC opino que es impredecible, pero ese artículo dice algo curioso, que las burbujas cada vez se distancian más en el tiempo unas de otras, la próxima la sitúa más o menos en 2021 y la siguiente en 2028. Otros dicen que toca una burbuja cada 4 años por aquello del halving.


----------



## Geldschrank (5 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Nuevo artículo con gráficos que sitúan a Bitcoin en cifras mareantes:
> 
> Bitcoin’s natural long-term power-law corridor of growth



Me da que veremos el bitcoin a 100k mucho antes. Entre el próximo halving y el siguiente va a haber sangre por conseguir bitcoins.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Sep 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Me da que veremos el bitcoin a 100k mucho antes. Entre el próximo halving y el siguiente va a haber sangre por conseguir bitcoins.



Me has recordado este twitt que leí hace unos días:


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Me ha gustado el ejemplo de Apple con los calendarios para explicar el consenso de los 21 millones de bitcoin:
> 
> ¿Podría un banco central comprar todos los bitcoins en circulación?



Cita final del artículo



> _No creo que volvamos a tener un buen dinero hasta que se lo quitemos al Gobierno de las manos, es decir, no podemos quitárselo violentamente, todo lo que podemos hacer es introducirlo astutamente de tal forma que no lo puedan parar.
> F.A. Hayek, 1984_


----------



## barborico (6 Sep 2019)




----------



## bmbnct (6 Sep 2019)

Se mueven 94505 btc a una dirección que se esta especulando que sea de Bakkt (aunque puede ser cualquier exchange consolidando UTXOs, o cualquier otro motivo)

Bitcoins worth $1 billion just moved to an unknown wallet - The Block


----------



## bmbnct (6 Sep 2019)

@Broadcastnow1 , una cuenta de Twitter que avisa cuando poder hacer una transacción de 10 sat/vByte o menos y que por ello, con alta probabilidad, se te resgistre en el siguiente bloque (10 min. aprox.)


----------



## bmbnct (6 Sep 2019)

Bueno, para el usuario que lo utilice no mucho, aunque se me ocurren varios usos:
sirve para que carteras SPV se conecten, para ayudar a que otros se descarguen la cadena de bloques, para instalar un explorador de bloques y realizar las consultas sobre tu propio nodo sin tener que confiar en terceros...
Seguro que hay más usos y me dejo alguno, pero si, el más importante es validar tus propias transacciones.

Como ya he repetido en varias ocasiones, a mi me encanta la solución de Samourai; con Dojo, que es un nodo completo basado en Bitcoin Core y con la cartera Samourai, puedes enviar y recibir transacciones a través de tu nodo completo estés donde estés sin confiar en terceros ya que la conexión se realiza por Tor.
Estoy pensando en realizar una pequeña guía con pantallazos, comandos... para que, a quien le interese, lo pueda tener montado.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Sep 2019)

Artículo sobre las altcoins. 
Me parece que por fin la gente se da cuenta de lo que son las shitcoins; no habrá altseason por lo menos hasta que vengan nuevos a los que engañar

Alt Season: Scamming Noobs Since 2013

"I have two goals for this little ditty: (A) for the reader to better understand the term “Alt Season,” and (B) to make the reader think twice before buying altcoins. I hope an ancillary benefit of this article is to give Bitcoiners a few more talking points when educating Precoiners (and a few laughs too)"

"What exactly is an altcoin?
An altcoin is a digitized piece of feces."


----------



## bmbnct (6 Sep 2019)

Abiertos los depósitos de custodia de Bakkt, el 23 de Septiembre lanzan los futuros.


----------



## walkerheras (6 Sep 2019)

Buenas, algún libro sobre bitcoin,que sea instructivo e interesante. Alguna recomendacion.

gracias


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Sep 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> Buenas, algún libro sobre bitcoin,que sea instructivo e interesante. Alguna recomendacion.
> 
> gracias



The internet of money.

Y si quieres mucho más avanzado, el de Mastering Bitcoin.

Y por último este: El patrón Bitcoin: La alternativa descentralizada a los bancos centrales


----------



## bmbnct (6 Sep 2019)

walkerheras dijo:


> Buenas, algún libro sobre bitcoin,que sea instructivo e interesante. Alguna recomendacion.
> 
> gracias



Yo me he pedido este que espero que me llegue la próxima semana. Hablan muy bien de el y de su traducción al castellano:

Inventemos Bitcoin: La explicación sobre el primer dinero verdaderamente escaso y descentralizado: Amazon.es: Yan Pritzker, Nicholas Evans, Adolfo Contreras: Libros

Según creo esta orientado para todos los públicos y apto para gente que no haya tenido contacto aún con Bitcoin. Si me gusta lo regalaré a algún familiar, amigo... que le pique la curiosidad.


----------



## tastas (6 Sep 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> The internet of money.
> 
> Y si quieres mucho más avanzado, el de Mastering Bitcoin.
> 
> Y por último este: El patrón Bitcoin: La alternativa descentralizada a los bancos centrales



Están hablando maravillas de inventando Bitcoin, lo acaban de traducir y dice que sirve tanto para novatos como para ya conocedores de Bitcoin. Aún no lo he leído pero seguramente lo haga.

Mi favorito es Patrón Bitcoin, trata muy bien los aspectos monetarios de Bitcoin aunque quizá pueda desconcertar que se pase 2/3 partes del libro sin tratar sobre Bitcoin.

Edit: Tengo que leerme todos los mensajes antes de contestar


----------



## Pirro (6 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Artículo sobre las altcoins.
> Me parece que por fin la gente se da cuenta de lo que son las shitcoins; no habrá altseason por lo menos hasta que vengan nuevos a los que engañar
> 
> Alt Season: Scamming Noobs Since 2013
> ...



El artículo no tiene desperdicio, pero hay que leer entre líneas:



> “To have any hope of offloading those bags you’ve carried with you since 2017, you will have to wait for fresh money to enter the market. Unfortunately for you, fresh retail money is not likely to come into the market until after Bitcoin makes a new ATH. *And even then, fresh (smart) money is more likely to gravitate to Bitcoin — the hardest asset known to mankind — and fresh (dumb) money is more likely to be attracted to the fresh new shitcoins being hyped at the time and not the old shitcoin detritus from the past”*



*



“Will we have another alt season? Do greed and stupidity still exist in the world?”

Hacer clic para expandir...


*El mensaje está claro...


----------



## easyridergs (7 Sep 2019)

El POS de BTC es una estafa, solo sirve para consumir recursos y robar el dinero de occidente. Hay que ser muy tonto para darle tu dinero a los que llevan a años cargándose la economía de occidente.


----------



## asilei (7 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> El POS de BTC es una estafa, solo sirve para consumir recursos y robar el dinero de occidente. Hay que ser muy tonto para darle tu dinero a los que llevan a años cargándose la economía de occidente.



Claro que si guapi! aqui tienes mandanga buena: 9 Most Profitable Proof Of Stake (POS) Cryptocurrencies

Y de postre una peliculita


----------



## p_pin (7 Sep 2019)

Invertir en BTC ahora más fácil para los fondos de cobertura, los que más dinero mueven en el mundo de las inversiones
El inversor no adquiere los BTC con sus claves, como aquí se recomienda, pero este tipo de inversión en ETF es inversión en BTC, la liquidez llega al mercado según haya demanda del producto

Nace el primer ETF sobre bitcoin, dirigido a inversores institucionales

_VanEck y SolidX, dos administrados de activos, han ideado la manera de lanzar *el primer ETF de bitcoin*, aunque se trata de una versión limitada. La regla 144A de la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EEUU (SEC por sus siglas en inglés) es lo que les ha permitido ofrecer este fondo de inversión cotizado, en el que se puede entrar desde el pasado jueves.

Esta norma exime del registro de valores a las acciones, por lo que solo pueden venderse a determinados inversores institucionales. En concreto, la ley expone que la adquisición de estos valores privados solo podrá realizarse por parte de "compradores institucionales calificados". Es decir, este activo está* dirigido a bancos y fondos de cobertura.*

Ambas entidades niegan haber renunciado a su principal objetivo, que es el de tener un ETF de bitcoin al que puedan acceder también los *inversores minoristas*. _


----------



## easyridergs (7 Sep 2019)

asilei dijo:


> Claro que si guapi! aqui tienes mandanga buena: 9 Most Profitable Proof Of Stake (POS) Cryptocurrencies
> 
> Y de postre una peliculita



BTC es POS de manual, lo ha reconocido hasta Mojon. Ahora el 80% del POS de BTC lo tiene China. Estáis en manos de Xi Jinping.


----------



## bmbnct (7 Sep 2019)

No sigáis alimentando al troll @easyridergs , es un personaje triste y lleno de mala uva; incapaz de hacer marketing de su shitcoin sin echar mierda sobre Bitcoin e incapaz también de comprender el cambio de paradigma que este supone. De vez en cuando deja su cagadita en este hilo demostrando su incapacidad y lo mejor que se puede hacer es ignorarlo (ya perdimos mucho tiempo discutiendo obviedades con el y no le da para más, lo malo es que algún novato piense que tiene algún tipo de criterio)


----------



## easyridergs (7 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No sigáis alimentando al troll @easyridergs , es un personaje triste y lleno de mala uva; incapaz de hacer marketing de su shitcoin sin echar mierda sobre Bitcoin e incapaz también de comprender el cambio de paradigma que este supone. De vez en cuando deja su cagadita en este hilo demostrando su incapacidad y lo mejor que se puede hacer es ignorarlo (ya perdimos mucho tiempo discutiendo obviedades con el y no le da para más, lo malo es que algún novato piense que tiene algún tipo de criterio)



Os jode oir la verdad. Ver como el POS mal diseñado de BTC ha llevado a la centralización de la minería, ver como BTC ha dejado de ser resistente a la censura. Jode, pero es así, de lo contrario BTC ya valdría 100k$ o más, pero no, no es el caso y nunca lo será, porque BTC ha pasado a ser una herramienta China para incautar la riqueza de occidente mientras destroza el medioambiente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC es POS de manual, lo ha reconocido hasta Mojon. Ahora el 80% del POS de BTC lo tiene China. Estáis en manos de Xi Jinping.



¿Qué dices, subnormal?

Te estás mereciendo mucho lo que te está pasando, por no hacer caso a la gente que sí que sabe de qué va el asunto. Ahora te jodes y te aguantas. Yo todo lo que tenía que decir sobre la shitcoin-estafa que promueves, ya lo dije a su debido momento (las primeras páginas del primer hilo de la estafa de IOTA). El tiempo ya nos ha puesto a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Sep 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Qué dices, subnormal?
> 
> Te estás mereciendo mucho lo que te está pasando, por no hacer caso a la gente que sí que sabe de qué va el asunto. Ahora te jodes y te aguantas. Yo todo lo que tenía que decir sobre la shitcoin-estafa que promueves, ya lo dije a su debido momento (las primeras páginas del primer hilo de la estafa de IOTA). El tiempo ya nos ha puesto a cada uno en su sitio.



Que tiempo, tontaco. También tienes el poder de parar el tiempo? Mira, como no lo puedas parar BTC se va a ir a la mierda, ya ha dado todo lo que tenía que dar de si, no tiene desarrollo, no tiene nada más que 4 cabrones que queréis estafar a la población occidental, eres un neocomunista de mierda. Cualquier persona que aprecie la libertad y esté en contra de la censura debe permanecer muy lejos de BTC y su secta pro china y pri neocomunista.


----------



## bmbnct (7 Sep 2019)

Blog de Blockstream sobre Miniscript, el nuevo lenguaje de programación para Bitcoin propuesto por Peter Wuille que es compatible con el código original y que busca ampliar las capacidades de programación para desarrolladores en Bitcoin.

Miniscript: Streamlined Bitcoin Scripting


----------



## Digamelon (8 Sep 2019)

¿Y el BTC a 1 millón de lereles pa cuando?


----------



## bmbnct (8 Sep 2019)

ATH en el buscador de Google:

Google Searches For BTC Suddenly Spike to Huge All Time High


----------



## bmbnct (8 Sep 2019)

La cartera hardware COLDCARD elimina Litecoin en su nuevo firmware: 

Trezor también informó que eliminaría las altcoins en un próximo update.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Sep 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Y el BTC a 1 millón de lereles pa cuando?


----------



## bmbnct (8 Sep 2019)

Bitcoin Halving — Everything You Need to Know

Bitcoin Halving — Everything You Need to Know


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2019)

Es imposible ensuciar algo que ya de por sí es una mierda. Pero si hablamos de ensuciar mejor hablemos de BTC, que solo hace que ensuciar el medioambiente con emisiones de CO2 y chatarra procedente de las granjas de mineros. Y todo para hacer 5tps, hacer ricos a 4 chinos y además darles el control de vuestro dinero.


----------



## bizardu (8 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


>



Cuando el dollar no valga una mierda y no puedas comprar nada con esos dolares ya que todo el mundo querra btc


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Sep 2019)

easyridergs no escribe para nosotros, escribe para él mismo, trata de convencerse a sí mismo de que sus shitcoins son mejores que BTC, pero en el fondo sabe que no es así. Caerás, igual que cayeron todos los trollecitos que promocionaban Bcrash.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin Halving — Everything You Need to Know
> 
> Bitcoin Halving — Everything You Need to Know



Se cumpla o no se cumpla lo que dice, el análisis parece estar bastante currado.
Dice que la próxima burbuja nos podría llevar a precios que oscilan entre los 385.000 $ y los 425.000 $ por BTC. Ahora nos puede parecer descabellado, pero ha ocurrido otras veces y puede volver a ocurrir.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Sep 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> easyridergs no escribe para nosotros, escribe para él mismo, trata de convencerse a sí mismo de que sus shitcoins son mejores que BTC, pero en el fondo sabe que no es así. Caerás, igual que cayeron todos los trollecitos que promocionaban Bcrash.



BTC es la shitcoin POS madre de todas la shitcoin POS. Con un sistema paralelo Lightning centralizado que lo ha reconocido hasta Mojon.


----------



## Geldschrank (8 Sep 2019)

Eso sería un halving en condiciones normales, si al final empieza ha entrar dinero institucional y la gente empieza a darse de la estafa del dinero fiat y además tenemos un escenario de crisis e hiperinflación en algunos países, puede ser la tormenta perfecta.

Ahora, el reventón de la burbuja también sería glorioso.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Sep 2019)

No hay mayor indicador alcista que la vuelta de los trolls al hilo. En breve velote verde a por nuevos máximos anuales.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## Digamelon (9 Sep 2019)

Interesante Q&A de alguien contrario a las cryptos:
Louigi Verona's Workshop

EDITO: No defiendo su Q&A, simplemente lo he encontrado interesante. En general creo que muchos de sus argumentos quedan invalidados con la aplicación de LN o similares, pero me gustaría la opinión de los EJPERTOS como Sr. Mojón & company.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

Página donde se recogen algunos proyectos de hardware 'diy' (hazlo tú mismo):

DIY Bitcoin Hardware

Hay cosas interesantes, como el Trezor, el cajero que convierte monedas al instante en bitcoin...


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> ATH en el buscador de Google:
> 
> Google Searches For BTC Suddenly Spike to Huge All Time High



Falsa alarma: Hay un misterio detrás de un repentino repunte en las búsquedas de “BTC” relacionadas con el huracán Dorian


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> La cartera hardware COLDCARD elimina Litecoin en su nuevo firmware:
> 
> Trezor también informó que eliminaría las altcoins en un próximo update.



Firmware de Trezor ya disponible, con este el soporte queda exclusivamente para Bitcoin:

Sources Say “Orange Coin Good!” New Bitcoin-Only Firmware Now Available


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

BTC está enfangado en la cotización, me da que más que buscar los 100k va a buscar el 0.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

Será por su centralización, será porque está en manos de China, será porque ya es público que los mineros van a censurar las transacciones en función de la localización, será por eso que tiende a 0.


----------



## Arctic (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC está enfangado en la cotización, me da que más que buscar los 100k va a buscar el 0.



Que eres un pobre hombre ya nadie lo duda. Ten la decencia de quedarte en tu hilo de IOTA donde puedes soltar a gusto tus sandeces sobre la tecnología punta (hilarante, sin duda) y engañarte a ti mismo. Aquí tus gilipolleces son lluvia sobre mojado y no engañas a nadie. Antes que tú estuvieron Kuesko, Tixel, Clapham, Keinur... Ellos tuvieron la gallardía de desaparecer en silencio admitiendo así su error.

El que quiera estar en BTC no va a cambiar de opinión por lo que diga un perdedor como tú y sobra decir que de tus aportaciones no se puede sacar aprendizaje alguno. Así que, hazte un favor y no te humilles más. Cuando tengas ganas de venir aquí a enseñarnos algo, mira tu cuenta de resultados y verás como se te pasa.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Será por su centralización, será porque está en manos de China, será porque ya es público que los mineros van a censurar las transacciones en función de la localización, será por eso que tiende a 0.



Esta es nueva "Censurar las transacciones en función de la localización" Deja de hacer el ridículo por favor. ¿Como puede saber nadie la ubicación de una transacción?

Ya has demostrado tu nivel de incompetencia en el hilo de IOTA y has abandonado la posibilidad de discutir tus mentiras una por una. ¿O te vas dignar en explicar porque LN es centralizada?

Menudo troll más cansino estas hecho.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

BTC no está orientado a la privacidad, las transacciones se caracterizan por su trazabilidad y los wallets son geolocalizables con facilidad. Existe un amplio consenso internacional de que la minería va a censurar transacciones por regiones geográficas, cosa que ya puede hacer, según órdenes del gobierno chino. Esto frena su avance en la cotización ya que se descarta como reserva de valor debido a su censurabilidad.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC no está orientado a la privacidad, las transacciones se caracterizan por su trazabilidad y los wallets son geolocalizables con facilidad. Existe un amplio consenso internacional de que la minería va a censurar transacciones por regiones geográficas, cosa que ya puede hacer, según órdenes del gobierno chino. Esto frena su avance en la cotización ya que se descarta como reserva de valor debido a su censurabilidad.



¿Hay que creerte porque si? 
Ya que no aportas nada ni explicas nada, ¿puedes al menos indicar un artículo que explique ese amplio consenso internacional sobre la censura de las transacciones y como van a realizar esa censura basándose en regiones geográficas? 
Es que me da la risa solo el escribirlo.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

3 datos que probablemente no sabías de bitcoin


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Hay que creerte porque si?
> Ya que no aportas nada ni explicas nada, ¿puedes al menos indicar un artículo que explique ese amplio consenso internacional sobre la censura de las transacciones y como van a realizar esa censura basándose en regiones geográficas?
> Es que me da la risa solo el escribirlo.



Tu ya los conoces, ahora no te hagas el tonto, que aquí nos conocemos todos. Precisamente tu mismo has aportado hoy mismo herramientas para intentar evitar censuras, aunque sabes que son inútiles. No todo vale para vivir sin trabajar y más cuando sabes que china va a censurar transacciones.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tu ya los conoces, ahora no te hagas el tonto, que aquí nos conocemos todos. Precisamente tu mismo has aportado hoy mismo herramientas para intentar evitar censuras, aunque sabes que son inútiles. No todo vale para vivir sin trabajar y más cuando sabes que china va a censurar transacciones.



¿Y el artículo? ¿Donde esta el amplio consenso internacional? ¿Donde esta la explicación sobre como censurar transacciones de una ubicación geográfica? ¿Yo he aportado herramientas para evitar la censura en base a localización geográfica?

¿De nuevo no vas a aportar nada?


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

Uno de tantos, por ejemplo este de Princeton:

“El estudio exploró otras formas a disposición de China para debilitar la criptomoneda, entre las cuales se encuentran una serie de acciones regulatorias y técnicas. Una opción reguladora vívida implicaría la vigilancia de IP dirigida a los usuarios de Bitcoin para evitar que "cometan transacciones en la cadena de bloques". Otra opción a disposición del país es la desanonimización de los usuarios de bitcoin, vinculándolos con entidades del mundo real e interrumpiendo las actividades de la competencia. grupos mineros para "consolidar su control" sobre Bitcoin.

El análisis final en el estudio se centró en la capacidad de China de usar Bitcoin como arma para debilitar a las naciones que han encontrado una influencia económica al usar la criptomoneda como una alternativa a los instrumentos económicos nativos.

"Para ejercer influencia en un país extranjero donde Bitcoin está en uso, China puede intentar debilitar o incluso destruir totalmente Bitcoin. Esto podría hacerse atacando a usuarios o mineros específicos para el ataque o debilitando generalmente el consenso para aumentar la volatilidad hasta un punto de ruptura ”, anotaron los investigadores. “

Pero nada, vosotros meted allí la pasta. Vuestra ignorancia no tiene límites.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Uno de tantos, por ejemplo este de Princeton:
> 
> “El estudio exploró otras formas a disposición de China para debilitar la criptomoneda, entre las cuales se encuentran una serie de acciones regulatorias y técnicas. Una opción reguladora vívida implicaría la vigilancia de IP dirigida a los usuarios de Bitcoin para evitar que "cometan transacciones en la cadena de bloques". Otra opción a disposición del país es la desanonimización de los usuarios de bitcoin, vinculándolos con entidades del mundo real e interrumpiendo las actividades de la competencia. grupos mineros para "consolidar su control" sobre Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Cualquier cartera para el movil permite conectarse a través de un proxy o incluso, si hiciese falta con Tor a un nodo Bitcoin.

Esta es una captura de la cartera SPV Green Wallet de Blockstream:






Y en las de PCs que tienen por lo general opciones más avanzadas permiten incluso seleccionar la IP del nodo completo al que conectarse.

Pensaba que te referías a algo con más fundamento, no a filtrar en base a la IP. Hoy en día cualquier niño se salta ese tipo de bloqueos.

Pero de nuevo pones algo (sin enlace) donde no dice nada de como se haría, parece que lo hayas escrito tu y soy yo el que aporto una captura de como se evitaría eso. 
El artículo se equivoca de base, en el año 2017 hubo un intento de ataque al consenso por parte de los mineros y gracias a los nodos no se llevó a cabo. Y no, la mayor parte de los nodos no están en china. Esta mucho mejor distribuido que las pools mineras (que no los mineros).
A ver si vamos aprendiendo algo y dejamos de dar vueltas a lo mismo.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Cualquier cartera para el movil permite conectarse a través de un proxy o incluso, si hiciese falta con Tor a un nodo Bitcoin.
> 
> Esta es una captura de la cartera SPV Green Wallet de Blockstream:
> 
> ...



Vaya, sabes más que los investigadores de Princeton, demuestras una vez más tu supina ignorancia y falta de visión. No hablamos de que no haya herramientas puntuales para evitar la geolocalización, estamos hablando de que el consenso está comprometido por la censura arbitraria de la centralización minera china, y esto por diseño intrínseco de BTC no se puede evitar, es más, se agrava. Este fallo impide totalmente su adopción ya que el usuario no debería defenderse de la red que se supone le debe brindar seguridad y libertad. Pero repito, no pasa nada, dale tu dinero a los chinos, tampoco espero que lo entiendas.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vaya, sabes más que los investigadores de Princeton, demuestras una vez más tu supina ignorancia y falta de visión. No hablamos de que no haya herramientas puntuales para evitar la geolocalización, estamos hablando de que el consenso está comprometido por la censura arbitraria de la centralización minera china, y esto por diseño intrínseco de BTC no se puede evitar, es más, se agrava. Este fallo impide totalmente su adopción ya que el usuario no debería defenderse de la red que se supone le debe brindar seguridad y libertad. Pero repito, no pasa nada, dale tu dinero a los chinos, tampoco espero que lo entiendas.



Falacia ad hominem de libro. Las ideas valen o no por si mismas, no por quién las diga. Si lo que dicen esos investigadores es que el bloqueo se realiza en base a la IP, si, es una parida. El ISP de mi país puede cortarme el acceso a la red Bitcoin, pero con TOR, con una VPN, con un proxy... se salta ese bloqueo. Y si hay un nodo al que me conecto que está bloqueado, lo mismo, cambio de nodo y listo. Es que es sencillísimo.

El resto es de nuevo dar círculos a lo mismo, los mineros no deciden ni pintan nada en el consenso, son los usuarios con sus nodos quienes deciden (como ya se demostró cuando los mineros quisieron unilateralmente ampliar el tamaño de bloque y los usuarios dijimos que no). Te empeñas en mezclar consenso con mineros y así no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

Es verdad, no hay nada que pueda salvar al BTC basado en POS chino de la centralización. El que quiera regalar pasta a china ya lo sabe, que meta pasta en BTC.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Falacia ad hominem de libro. Las ideas valen o no por si mismas, no por quién las diga. Si lo que dicen esos investigadores es que el bloqueo se realiza en base a la IP, si, es una parida. El ISP de mi país puede cortarme el acceso a la red Bitcoin, pero con TOR, con una VPN, con un proxy... se salta ese bloqueo. Y si hay un nodo al que me conecto que está bloqueado, lo mismo, cambio de nodo y listo. Es que es sencillísimo.
> 
> El resto es de nuevo dar círculos a lo mismo, los mineros no deciden ni pintan nada en el consenso, son los usuarios con sus nodos quienes deciden (como ya se demostró cuando los mineros quisieron unilateralmente ampliar el tamaño de bloque y los usuarios dijimos que no). Te empeñas en mezclar consenso con mineros y así no hay nada que hacer.



Solo se puede afirmar que los mineros no tienen que ver con el consenso si se es inútil, retrasado, tonto, subnormal o imbécil. Elige lo que quieras pero yo paso de hablar con ladrones como tú.

BYE


----------



## barborico (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> BYE



No caerá esa breva.



easyridergs dijo:


> Es verdad, no hay nada que pueda salvar al BTC basado en POS chino de la centralización. El que quiera regalar pasta a china ya lo sabe, que meta pasta en BTC.



Prefiero darsela a china que a la iota foundation.

No tontico, no te estoy dando la razón, solo me río en tu cara.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> No caerá esa breva.
> 
> 
> Prefiero darsela a china que a la iota foundation.
> ...



Tranquilo que no me voy del hilo. Seguiré informando pero sin entrar en debates con ladrones como tú y los de tu secta.


----------



## barborico (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tranquilo que no me voy del hilo. Seguiré informando pero sin entrar en debates con ladrones como tú y los de tu secta.



Que pena eh, te he desactivado la contestación que tenias programada.


> No tontico, no te estoy dando la razón, solo me río en tu cara.



Descuida, desde que entraste tú, esto ha dejado de ser un debate a ser un circo.

Gracias por las risas.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Solo se puede afirmar que los mineros no tienen que ver con el consenso si se es inútil, retrasado, tonto, subnormal o imbécil. Elige lo que quieras pero yo paso de hablar con ladrones como tú.
> 
> BYE



Explicacion para cortitos: la función de los mineros es realizar la prueba de trabajo y entregarla a los usuarios para que validemos con nuestros nodos que el bloque resuelto y sus transacciones cumplen el consenso. Si los mineros minan un bloque que no lo cumple, este no es aceptado por los nodos y se deshecha. Así que ya ves tu en que queda la función de la minería, acatar el consenso o realizar un fork con un bloque fuera de el.
Da igual lo que quieran hacer los mineros, subir el tamaño de bloque, aumentar el techo de los 21 millones... que si no cuentan con el apoyo de los usuarios con sus nodos no pueden hacer nada.

Pero esto ya es un viejo debate, parece mentira estar hablando de esto en el 2019.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Sep 2019)

En el consenso de Nakamoto del que nace BTC el consenso se basa en la prueba de trabajo que realizan los mineros, sino hay mineros no hay prueba de trabajo y no hay consenso. Se pueden decir chorradas de nodos validadores y mandangas varias pero sin mineros no existe BTC.

El que desvincule mineros del consenso es un ladrón mentiroso.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tranquilo que no me voy del hilo. Seguiré informando pero sin entrar en debates con ladrones como tú y los de tu secta.



Nunca has entrado en debates con nadie, ni aquí ni en el hilo de IOTA cuando te limitas a esparcir FUD, te limitas a repetir una y otra vez lo mismo de siempre sin aportar ninguna prueba ni documento ni explicación, NADA. Esto es un foro, nunca planteas un debate constructivo, siempre hablar contigo es una metadiscusion, esto no es Twitter donde pones tu máxima y se acabó, si no tienes intención de enriquecer este hilo debatiendo y aportando, te pediría que dejaras de participar en el activamente.


----------



## bmbnct (9 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> En el consenso de Nakamoto del que nace BTC el consenso se basa en la prueba de trabajo que realizan los mineros, sino hay mineros no hay prueba de trabajo y no hay consenso. Se pueden decir chorradas de nodos validadores y mandangas varias pero sin mineros no existe BTC.
> 
> El que desvincule mineros del consenso es un ladrón mentiroso.



Nunca he dicho que BTC pueda existir sin mineros, no te inventes lo que digo. Por supuesto que BTC necesita a los mineros, pero su función se limita a resolver la prueba de trabajo y entregarla a los usuarios. Es algo muy básico @easyridergs . Al principio si que todos los mineros eran nodos, pero eso ya es historia que por lo que veo desconoces. Ahora cada pool (con cientos o miles de mineros) tiene unos pocos nodos que son los rncargados de validar el bloque y propagarlo al resto de nodos, que como digo si este no cumple con el consenso del resto, se descarta y se realiza un fork. 
Pensaba que este mínimo lo tendrías claro. Ahora entiendo porque sueltas tantas sandeces.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Sep 2019)

Voy a echar de menos al easytroll este cuando desaparezca.

A ver si se pasan por aqui a saludar tixel, claphan y compañia. Seguiran vivos ? Habrán podido soportar su tremenda cagada al apostar por shitcoins como bcash, dash, etc en vez de bitcoin ?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Sep 2019)

Dos años hace ya que en el hilo de IOTA empezamos a desenmascarar la estafa que es esa mierda y ahí tienes a verdaderos retrasados mentales como el easyrider, perdiendo hasta la camisa. Que le den por el culo, que se lo tiene bien merecido.

Anda que no se le avisó de que el espacio de almacenamiento descentralizado no es infinito (ni barato) y de que la teoría de la información y la termodinámica básica no apoyan las absurdas afirmaciones que hacen los desarrolladores de IOTA.

Y ahí los tienes a los muy gilipollas, con su coordinador, sin un puñetero paper que les indique cómo pueden defenderse de un ataque sybil sin encadenar pruebas de trabajo y celebrando como si ganasen un mundial cada vez que alguna empresa utiliza la ignorancia de sus usuarios para iniciar una campaña de publicidad por las redes sociales.

Encima van diciendo que si los bitcoineros les cantamos las verdades de la barquera, es porque les hemos cogido manía y los empezamos a considerar una amenaza.

NO, SUBNORMALES, NO. No sois más especiales que cualquier subnormal recién salido del cotolengo. Y, por supuesto, no sois una amenaza nada más que para vosotros mismos (y vuestros ahorros).

Os corregimos porque hacéis afirmaciones que son verdaderas aberraciones de la física, no porque os consideremos una amenaza para la hegemonía de Bitcoin, exactamente igual que hicimos antes con los deficientes mentales de Maidsafe o los de BitcoinCrash, cuyos "paladines del retraso" ya apenas se dejan caer por aquí después de años de ridículo.

Y lo peor de todo es que esto es como lo de Sísifo con la piedra. El cuento de nunca acabar. Ridiculizas a unos subnormales, dejan de postear y, a los pocos meses, llegan subnormales nuevos con afirmaciones incluso más inverosímiles que los anteriores a ocupar su lugar y echándote en cara que no te lees los foros de sus desarrolladores, que no has probado su mierdimoneda, que su coordinador sólo les está metiendo la puntita y que ahora chupan un poquito pero luego les avisará, que si los masternodes están muy bien diseñados y ubicados y eso no se había conseguido hacer antes, que si tal desarrollador está desarrollando una "termodinámica nueva" XX... 

Las mismas polleces que algunos de aquí llevamos AÑOS escuchando ya.

No, no me he leído la mierda de paper que el estafador de turno del desarrollador de una shitcoin ha sacado, ni me la voy a leer. No, no me voy a instalar la shitcoin que tú y algún amigo gilipollas que tengas estaréis intercambiando en algún shitxchanger de mala muerte. Y no, no voy a leerme la "nueva termodinámica" que algún iluminado te esté intentando vender, gilipuertas. Lo hice en el pasado, pero no lo voy a hacer más porque me he cansado y detrás de esta oleada de subnormales vendréis otra, y luego otra, y luego otra.

Así que, como ya me he dado cuenta de que subnormales, novatos avariciosos y desarrolladores desaprensivos nunca vais a faltar, pues dejo que cerréis el círculo del "ecosistema del retraso" sobre vosotros mismos y me limitaré a reírme de mientras observo desde fuera.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

Mediante el Consenso de Nakamoto se da a luz a BTC, conocer ese consenso es fundamental. Se basa en la prueba de trabajo y esta prueba de trabajo la deben realizar los mineros. Si los mineros se ven comprometidos, apartados o manipulados el consenso se ve dramáticamente comprometido. Sin mineros no hay consenso, esa es la única verdad. Separar a los mineros del consenso es MENTIR y cuando esa MENTIRA se reitera una y otra vez en el tiempo se convierte en una ESTAFA CONTINUADA.

Lo peor de todo es que no hay planes para que los mineros puedan desvincularse del POS de ENERGIA BARATA y HW ESPECÍFICO MONOPOLIZADO que necesitan para realizar la prueba de trabajo. Esto hace que los mineros por ellos mismos o por influencias de terceros puedan censurar transacciones, inmovilizar fondos, cobrar comisiones desorbitadas, revertir la cadena de bloques o realizar un fork a su antojo.

Confiar tu dinero en BTC es confiar en mafias mineras que destruyen el medio ambiente.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dos años hace ya que en el hilo de IOTA empezamos a desenmascarar la estafa que es esa mierda y ahí tienes a verdaderos retrasados mentales como el easyrider, perdiendo hasta la camisa. Que le den por el culo, que se lo tiene bien merecido.
> 
> Anda que no se le avisó de que el espacio de almacenamiento descentralizado no es infinito (ni barato) y de que la teoría de la información y la termodinámica básica no apoyan las absurdas afirmaciones que hacen los desarrolladores de IOTA.
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo que has demostrado que no tienes los conocimientos técnicos para debatir sobre DLTs. Dedícate a la meditación, serás más feliz y te encontrarás mejor contigo mismo.


----------



## kikepm (10 Sep 2019)

A mi me da vergûenza ajena. Pura lástima.

Alguien puede genocidar a este niño, creo que sufriría menos.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

No es mi culpa, se lo dices a Satoshi Nakamoto. Lo triste es que no conozcas el protocolo de consenso.


----------



## uhnitas (10 Sep 2019)

No demuestras ningún conocimiento.
Ningún párrafo o idea reseñable.

Flojo hasta para un troll.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

No es mi palabra, es la de Satashi Nakamoto y su consenso basado en prueba de trabajo. Sin prueba de trabajo no hay consenso y sin mineros que la realicen tampoco. No hay que ser un lince para entenderlo.

Pero buenos, sois libres de entregar vuestro dinero a las mafias mineras.


----------



## Pirro (10 Sep 2019)

Supongo que @easyridergs habrá abierto cortos contra BTC y tiene su boca donde está su dinero...


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No es mi palabra, es la de Satashi Nakamoto y su consenso basado en prueba de trabajo. Sin prueba de trabajo no hay consenso y sin mineros que la realicen tampoco. No hay que ser un lince para entenderlo.
> 
> Pero buenos, sois libres de entregar vuestro dinero a las mafias mineras.




Venga, ahora dilo otra vez pero sin llorar.


----------



## YanderCenteno (11 Sep 2019)

Analista de Bitcoin: el patrón actual indica una oportunidad de compra para un nuevo rally.

Analistas de Bitcoin: el patrón actual indica una oportunidad de compra.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Sep 2019)

YanderCenteno dijo:


> Analista de Bitcoin: el patrón actual indica una oportunidad de compra para un nuevo rally.
> 
> Analistas de Bitcoin: el patrón actual indica una oportunidad de compra.



Que bueno, la gráfica final parece de las de negrofuturo, tan pronto la pinta pabajo, como parriba, todo basado segun la paja mental del día.


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que bueno, la gráfica final parece de las de negrofuturo, tan pronto la pinta pabajo, como parriba, todo basado segun la paja mental del día.







Partiendo de la base de que el volumen mayoritario de BTC se mueve en exchanges para inflar y desinflar al antojo de estos creadores de mercado, y con un fin que desconocemos (¿acumulación o distribución?)... los períodos de subidas y bajadas generalmente, y no solo en este activo, van acompañados de pistas volumétricas.

Ahora mismo como se puede ver el volumen está en tendencia bajista y parece que necesitará unos meses más para concluir esta fase, quizá finales de año se podría tener una mejor foto.

Nada va a subir con estos precios si no entra mucho cash nuevo...no es lo mismo pasar de 2000 a 10.000 que de 10.000 a 15.000 eso ya lo sabéis...la cuesta arriba cada vez se hace con más carga a las espaldas.

Suerte con ello y un saludo


----------



## Digamelon (11 Sep 2019)

Faltan 3 años para el nuevo ATH. Relax.


----------



## Geldschrank (12 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 152418
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que una instantánea del precio y el volumen indiquen nada, puede empezar Bakkt en diez días y subir el volumen y el precio o bajar. No sé siquiera si el análisis técnico sirve para algo. En éste caso los fundamentales si que cuentan y creo que ahí nosotros lo tenemos claro.

Saludos!!


----------



## easyridergs (12 Sep 2019)

Sí, por fundamentales tiende a 0.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Sep 2019)

Estoy bien, gracias.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Sep 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> Faltan 3 años para el nuevo ATH. Relax.



Y de aquí 3, 3 más, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Pirro (12 Sep 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> Faltan 3 años para el nuevo ATH. Relax.



Pues este no es un escenario nada descartable.

Veo mucho fomo con el tema de Bakkt, y cuando ya ves a medios meter la puntita, cuando ya hay CONSENSO en torno a que sucederá algo, la experiencia me dice que suele suceder lo contrario, al menos en las cosas de especular.

Por otro lado tenemos un precedente bastante inmediato, la entrada de los futuros sobre BTC fue el hito que marcó su ATH y posterior pinchazo. Cuando el sector financiero mete la zarpa no lo hace precisamente pensando en que converjan sus intereses con los de un holder.

Quizá quepa plantearse la posibilidad de que ante la indestructibilidad de BTC, la estrategia sea emplear todos los artificios financieros para intentar al menos durante unos cuantos años contener su precio y mientras tanto, seguir acumulando.

Dicho esto, ojalá me equivoque y se ponga a $100.000 el año que viene.


----------



## tastas (12 Sep 2019)

Ya tenemos el logo de BTC en la Premier.
Me parece muy relevante que una empresa pague antes para anunciar BTC que su propia empresa.

Let's go Wattford!

Un equipo inglés de fútbol llevará el logo de Bitcoin en su uniforme | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas

Y un jugador (de los buenos) de la NFL está diciendo a sus compañeros que pidan dinero de verdad. No sé hasta qué punto es algo mediado por algún patrocinador, pero ahí está. El enemigo en casa.

Russell Okung: De súper estrella de la NFL a educador de Bitcoin en 2 años

@Pirro "ojalá te equivoques no", te equivocas. Marcadme para owned: antes de un año hemos superado ATH. Y estoy siendo conservador.
La economía tradicional va demasiado mal y cada vez más gente habla de Bitcoin. Solo hay que ver cómo se están poniendo los metales preciosos para darse cuenta de que se han metido un tiro en el pie y la gente con dinero está cada vez más nerviosa. Buffet nunca ha tenido tanto dinero en efectivo.
La tecnología está respondiendo, cada vez hay más gente produciendo para el ecosistema y se resuelven los problemas más rápido (el tsunami de innovación del que hablaba Antonopoulos). Lo gordo o está perdido o en manos de hodlers que no venderán a cualquier precio, y la inflación tras el halving de abril/mayo será ridícula, con suerte llegará a cubrir las monedas perdidas.
La artillería financiera, contra algo tan robusto como Bitcoin, les estallará en la cara.
Solo les queda prohibir su uso, y los países que más lo persigan lo tendrán mucho peor en un par de décadas.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Sep 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues este no es un escenario nada descartable.
> 
> Veo mucho fomo con el tema de Bakkt, y cuando ya ves a medios meter la puntita, cuando ya hay CONSENSO en torno a que sucederá algo, la experiencia me dice que suele suceder lo contrario, al menos en las cosas de especular.
> 
> ...




Es cierto que cuando algo se sabe con antelación no hace falta que llegue la fecha para que se produzca una variación en la cotización porque en ese momento ya está descontado. Sin embargo con Bakkt veo una clara diferencia y es que abre las puertas a la llegada de dinero institucional que antes de la fecha de salida no es posible que entre. Está claro que siempre hay insiders y se adelantarán si no es que se han adelatando ya, recordemos que no hace mucho tiempo que bitcoin cotizaba 3 veces menos de lo que cotiza ahora.


----------



## Divad (18 Sep 2019)

ya nadie quiere al abuelo




 

Al final se hará realidad, veremos al Sr. Mojón por los mercadillos de frikis traficando con sus HDD diciendo que tiene el génesis de Bitcoin y muchos btcs  y no los venderá porque no vale nada pero el los guardará porque lo importante es la tecnología   









Spoiler



OS LO DIJE 




ETH está cogiendo una bonita parabólica


----------



## sirpask (18 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Ya tenemos el logo de BTC en la Premier.
> Me parece muy relevante que una empresa pague antes para anunciar BTC que su propia empresa.
> 
> Let's go Wattford!
> ...



Yo ahora mismo si tuviera pasta de sobra, y viendo que los depositos no dan nada... No me lo pensaba. Me pillaba unos btc, este momento huele a bueno, muy bueno.


----------



## Divad (18 Sep 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo si tuviera pasta de sobra, y viendo que los depositos no dan nada... No me lo pensaba. Me pillaba unos btc, este momento huele a bueno, muy bueno.



Pide a los nazis que te garanticen la fiesta  no sea que tras vender tanto tiempo sus ideas hagan como los listos nazis que se fueron al bando enemigo y el amo Hitler se retiró en Argentina... solo el rebaño que se creyeron las ideas fueron saqueados, torturados, violados y asesinados  

ETHBTC | Buy Ethereum | Binance


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Sep 2019)

*15 May 2020 11:49:50*

The Bitcoin block mining reward halves every 210,000 blocks, the coin reward will decrease from 12.5 to 6.25 coins.

240 dias faltan para el recorte de monedas...


----------



## Costa2439 (18 Sep 2019)

Interesante articulo sobre como destruir btcs

How to destroy bitcoins?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (18 Sep 2019)

Se recuerda al lector lo siguiente:

ya nadie quiere al abuelo 









> CoinDesk
> 
> *✔*@coindesk
> https://twitter.com/coindesk/status/1174075754142998531
> ...



https://twitter.com/coindesk/status/1174075754142998531


Al final se hará realidad, veremos al Sr. Mojón por los mercadillos de frikis traficando con sus HDD diciendo que tiene el génesis de Bitcoin y muchos btcs  y no los venderá porque no vale nada pero el los guardará porque lo importante es la tecnología


----------



## sirpask (18 Sep 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Se recuerda al lector lo siguiente:
> 
> ya nadie quiere al abuelo
> 
> ...



Pero que cansinos sois...


----------



## Divad (18 Sep 2019)

Esto estaba muerto desde el 12 de septiembre hasta que he llegado... venís a soltar gilipolleces y no habláis de lo que implica la noticia


----------



## paketazo (18 Sep 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Se recuerda al lector lo siguiente:
> 
> ya nadie quiere al abuelo
> 
> ...



Mojón ya está en el olimpo, junto a remonster, quebraoctubre, filósofo hardcore, bitcoñero...y seguro que Nico que aun que fuera al despiste un par de cientos debió de pillar.

Los espabilados que rondamos por aquí no nos comemos un mojón...estos descubrieron la beta madre, nosotros estamos rascando polvillo dorado a ver si juntamos algo.


----------



## asilei (18 Sep 2019)

Análisis de efectos monetarios en el futuro. Cryptonomics:

Hyperbitcoinization | Satoshi Nakamoto Institute


----------



## Divad (19 Sep 2019)

El abuelo está condenado, los




han dicho que no lo quieren. Solo quedan gacelas afortunadas saliendo por patas.

El abuelo es la red más segura por hash, pero no sirve de nada si es la más lenta, no escalable, cara, contamina más que algunos países, minería controlada por China, mineros cobrando la mitad por bloque hasta que acaben minando gratis con tal de mantener la codicia de los creyentes




hace algo el abuelo por mejorar? sí, tapar los agujeros críticos que tienen






https://es.cointelegraph.com/news/bitcoin-lightning-network-fails-that-can-cost-user-funds


----------



## orbeo (19 Sep 2019)

Divad dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 156021
> 
> 
> El abuelo está condenado, los
> ...



Pero si está caída es igual que la de finales del año pasado, tras la bajada se evapora la volatilidad y velote rojo...para luego seguir subiendo


----------



## Divad (19 Sep 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero si está caída es igual que la de finales del año pasado, tras la bajada se evapora la volatilidad y velote rojo...para luego seguir subiendo



Amago de subida y más abajo que lo veremos  

 

ETH/BTC


----------



## Digamelon (21 Sep 2019)

Joder qué cansinos con la muerte del Bitcoin.

¿Es que no habéis visto las pelis de Halloween o de Jason?


----------



## Divad (21 Sep 2019)

El abuelo se va a marcar un Nokia o Motorola y las gacelas no se han enterado  

Phones sold per vendor

Toda tecnología acaba siendo reemplaza por la que avanza y se adapta a los cambios. Los abuelos de Terra deben de estar esperando el x1000


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Sep 2019)

Las carteras más gordas y nutridas:


----------



## kilerz (23 Sep 2019)

Ojo, arrancará Bakkt a las 01:00 hora Londres.
Bakkt Bitcoin (USD) Daily Futures Contract | ICE


----------



## Costa2439 (23 Sep 2019)

Bakkt launch - Countdown

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (23 Sep 2019)

kilerz dijo:


> Ojo, arrancará Bakkt a las 01:00 hora Londres.
> Bakkt Bitcoin (USD) Daily Futures Contract | ICE



Menudo arranque de mierda. 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (23 Sep 2019)

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (23 Sep 2019)

Sabes que me voy a descojonar cuando la judiada suelte un buen

?


----------



## easyridergs (23 Sep 2019)




----------



## easyridergs (24 Sep 2019)

Estamos asistiendo a la lenta pero anunciada muerte de BTC. Ni una noticia especulativa como la de Bakkt lo reanima. Sí BTC no soluciona los problemas de centralización china, la falta de escalabilidad y el elevado consumo energético simplemente ya solo le queda morir.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Sep 2019)

Llevaba semanas todo muy estable, le ha dado por bajar. Ya volverá.


----------



## Arctic (24 Sep 2019)

Tsunami de caca en las alts que nos salpica los pies. Si es para que desaparezcan esas estafas para siempre, como si hay que caer a 1.500 dólares.


----------



## Tuttle (24 Sep 2019)

Parece ser que alguien desenchufó unas cuantas ASICs.

Bitcoin Tumbles After Network Hash-Rate Mysteriously Flash-Crashes By 40%

Una muestra más de la centralización que padece.


----------



## Tuttle (24 Sep 2019)

Lo que no pillo es porqué venden también BTG cuando esta moneda está diseñada para evitar que esto le pase...


----------



## p_pin (25 Sep 2019)

Cerrado el hueco del 19/Junio en la cotización de futuros que hablé en su día


----------



## Pirro (25 Sep 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues este no es un escenario nada descartable.
> 
> Veo mucho fomo con el tema de Bakkt, y cuando ya ves a medios meter la puntita, cuando ya hay CONSENSO en torno a que sucederá algo, la experiencia me dice que suele suceder lo contrario, al menos en las cosas de especular.
> 
> ...



Está feo decirlo, pero en cierto modo, lo sabía, pues es algo ya visto a principios de 2018.

Bitcoin ya está en una fase en la que es un indicador económico global y un bitcoin alto manifiesta de manera demasiado evidente la farsa que supone el sistema monetario que tenemos. Yo creo que está más que claro que durante unos años harán todo lo que esté en sus manos para mantener el precio de BTC "domado". Y lo mismo me equivoco y para año nuevo estamos rompiendo ATH -y lo celebraría-, pero creo, siento, percibo que el ATH aunque inexorable, está aún lejano en el tiempo -años-

En cualquier caso, pensando más allá de términos puramente especulativos y profundamente egoístas en los que soy parte interesada, el escenario que se contempla no es malo en absoluto. Si hay lateralidad prolongada en el tiempo, la gente que se aproxime a Bitcoin y a toda la mierda que lo rodea ya lo hará pensando un poco más en las cualidades y soluciones que aporta la cosa y un poco menos en que la cosa lo saque de pobre.

Un saludo.


----------



## Divad (25 Sep 2019)

Espero que todos aquellos que no hayáis vendido vuestros btc os hicierais la foto    

@Sr.Mojón venga a dar la cara y explica a los bitcoñitos que ha sucedido... sobretodo la desconexión del 40% del hashrate demostrando claramente que está controlado/manipulado por unos listos 







Va a ser gracioso ver una plataforma de afectados bitcoñitos por todo el mundo jajajaja tantas burbujas vividas yahoo, terra, motorola, nokia,.... y ahora el abuelo Bitcoin por no actualizarse a PoS u otro invento que NO CONTAMINE. Pero ya lo dije; Bitcoin es el caballo de troya, la tapadera que todo el mundo tiene que ver y meterse para que los amos tejan su red tranquilamente (no les hace gracia que existan nuevos ricos).

El (cuento) cambio climático es la estocada que le acabarán metiendo al abuelo por pasarse de listo cuando nos están encaminando en la realidad que compartimos a uno eléctrico, donde TODO estará conectado gracias también a IoT. 

Las plataformas (2 generación) le quedan unos 7-8 años de vida, después será el turno IoT (3 generación) por ahora está IOTA y la nueva mierda que han sacado Hedera (veremos como evoluciona, aunque podría ser de la 3.5 y 4 generación).

Una señal recién sacada del horno.





Recordad que lo llevo diciendo desde siempre: ETH caballo ganador de la judiada y todo criptolandia es controlada por los mismos


Spoiler


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (25 Sep 2019)

Ha vuelto a petar por 37483847 vez, el horror!  

Alguna info mas en concreto de la bajada del hashrate? Han apagado los chinorris los antminers de golpe?


----------



## Digamelon (25 Sep 2019)

Está haciendo lo que debe hacer. El siguisnte ATH de la hosia lo veremos en entre 2 y 4 años (me inclino máa por los 4).


----------



## paketazo (25 Sep 2019)

Sigo pensando en que el cáncer de todo esto está dentro y arraigando de manera peligrosa para el ecosistema.




El volumen del USDT y de otras "stable coins" sigue en aumento, con este caballo de troya que todos dan por "bueno", es sencillo manipular en la dirección deseada el chiringuito.

En los anteriores ATH de BTC el volumen de USDT era ridículo y los mercados hicieron ATH...ahora con el teórico montón de USDT que hay circulando el mercado sufre buenos golpes y no levanta cabeza del bear market.





La manipulación empieza a rozar los absurdos, y no lo digo por que baje, que eso es normal en un mercado sano, lo digo por que es posible que mediante las falsas stable coins se esté dominando el mercado y acaparando casi a costo 0 lo que podría tener valor en un futuro para mantenerlo reprimido por tiempo indefinido.

La teórica aceptada de "ya subirá" no tiene por que ser correcta si tenemos una manera de comprar todo a costo 0 tirándolo al mercado, y recomprándolo de nuevo repitiendo la operación sin realmente arriesgar gran cosa.

Creo que los mercados de futuros son un nuevo "cáncer" para el sector, ya que la manipulación gratuita de cryptolandia con USDT se convierte facilmente en USD en el mercado de derivados.

Es solo una idea, pero nunca me gusto que se aceptase lo que se denomina "stable coins" como algo necesario, sobre todo cuando hay tanta opacidad al respecto...y esos volúmenes no delatan algo corelacionado con BTC u otras alts, que sería la justificación del incremento de la masa monetaria de USDT. 

Un saludo


----------



## tolomeo (25 Sep 2019)

Tengo 5 Ethereums para jugarme con quien quiera apostar a que de aquí a un año Bitcoin está a más del doble que ahora mismo, 8340$ en Bitstamp

A ver los bocachanclas que tan seguro están.

PD: por supuesto que los BTC no me los juego


----------



## tastas (25 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Sigo pensando en que el cáncer de todo esto está dentro y arraigando de manera peligrosa para el ecosistema.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 158565
> 
> ...



Las stable coins son una farsa. Ya les llegará su momento MT gox.
Mientras tanto los que estemos convencidos de esto, deberíamos estar comprando BTC.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Sep 2019)

Divad dijo:


> @Sr.Mojón venga a dar la cara y explica a los bitcoñitos que ha sucedido...



Hablar del precio es un absurdo. ¿Por qué centrarse en una caída de doble dígito de ayer y no en un incremento de tres dígitos con respecto a enero (o con respecto al resto de shitcoins)?



Divad dijo:


> sobretodo la desconexión del 40% del hashrate demostrando claramente que está controlado/manipulado por unos listos



Por ahora es simple variabilidad estadística. Sólo con el transcurso del tiempo se podrá saber si se ha desconectado algún pool de minado y va a descender la cantidad de hashrate de la red.




Divad dijo:


> El (cuento) cambio climático es la estocada que le acabarán metiendo al abuelo por pasarse de listo cuando nos están encaminando en la realidad que compartimos a uno eléctrico, donde TODO estará conectado gracias también a IoT.



IOTA no es más que una estafa para retrasados mentales incapaces de comprender la termodinámica básica y la teoría de información.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Las stable coins son una farsa. Ya les llegará su momento MT gox.
> Mientras tanto los que estemos convencidos de esto, deberíamos estar comprando BTC.
> 
> Taptap



Opino igual que tú. Cuando toda esta farsa del Tether termine y baje la marea, veremos que mucha gente está en esta playa sin bañador. La gente no es consciente de que Tether no es más que una maniobra completamente ilegítima que Bitfinex orquestó para salvarse de la bancarrota cuando fueron hackeados y que el único respaldo que tiene esa falsa stable coin es el de un exchanger vaciado por un "hackeo" (=trabajo interno) que desarrolla prácticas ilegales para salvarse de la quiebra.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2019)

¡Qué casualidad! Cae el Hashrate un 40% el día que estaba cerrándose el triangulo y justo tiran el precio. Bueno, habrá sido una casualidad con epicentro en Pekin...


----------



## Registrador (25 Sep 2019)

@Divad cuando el BTC valga dentro de 3 meses un 30%, vas a venir a aqui para pedir disculpas por el retraso? Cuantas veces has anunciando la muerte del bitcoin? No te cansas de equivocarte una y otra vez? Das mucha pereza.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2019)

Del triangulo de consolidación de precio que se estaba terminando de formar.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Sep 2019)

Son las cosas que pasan cuando algo está fuertemente centralizado. He avisado por activa y por pasiva que BTC está controlado por las mafias mineras chinas. Una caída repentina del 40% del hashrate es imposible sino hay un actor que controle la mayoría de la minería. Y vuelvo a avisar, esto es solo el principio, la manipulación va ir a más y está reducción abrupta y repentina del hashrate va a quedar en anécdota en comparación con todo lo negativo que está por venir, avisados estáis.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Sep 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hablar del precio es un absurdo. ¿Por qué centrarse en una caída de doble dígito de ayer y no en un incremento de tres dígitos con respecto a enero (o con respecto al resto de shitcoins)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mojón no tienes ni idea de cómo funciona la ley de la termodinámica. Sí entendieras algo del tema no meterías ni un euro en algo que precisamente la ley de la termodinámica lo penaliza tan gravemente y de forma exponencial.


----------



## p_pin (25 Sep 2019)

Por qué la supuesta caída del hash no se ha traducido en un incremento de la mempool o de las comisiones¿


----------



## paketazo (25 Sep 2019)

El análisis técnico es simple estadística con esto podemos intentar predecir el futuro en base al pasado... si yo te pongo una serie de número por ejemplo : " 1, 2, 4, 8... " y te pregunto cual será el siguiente, es posible que me digas 16, ya que te basas en la serie anterior para predecir la posterior...pero nada asegura que sea 16 el número siguiente.

Eso es el análisis técnico, una herramienta que considero aceptable, sobre todo para identificar ciclos, y cuanto más nos distanciemos mejor se verá...¿fiable, o predictiva?... pues tanto como la propia economía y sus economistas, que generalmente entre sus predicciones y la realidad hay tanto parecido como entre un mandril y un aguacate.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2019)

No es en absoluto científico, pero hay zonas que si el precio rompe con fuerza cae muy abajo o se va muy arriba. En Bitmain parece que también se dedican a tirar shorts...


----------



## easyridergs (25 Sep 2019)

Pérdona? Ahora nos vamos a pelear por un3% de diferencia ? Te has fijado que ese 37% de caida ha sido en 24H ? Te parece normal? El hashrate si fuera distribuido no debería tener esos picos tan pronunciados que hace la gráfica, pero ya un 37% en 24H es de traca. El pico final del día 24 es tremendo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Sep 2019)

Una tímida bajada y los del principal ya están sentando cátedra "ya lo decía yo":

Hilo mitico: 24 septiembre: se hunden todas las criptos


----------



## easyridergs (25 Sep 2019)

El problema es que movimientos así sean posibles. Este tipo de comportamientos condicionan la seguridad y usabilidad de la red. 

Si BTC quiere ser reserva de valor lo primero que tiene que hacer es atacar la concentración geográfica de la minería, mientras eso no se haga la red está comprometida. Y no vale con atacar solamente la capacidad administrativa del pool, que efectivamente es una grave problema, ya que actualmente el hash físico se concentra peligrosamente en China y sospechosamente nadie trata de solucionarlo.

El aferrarse a posibles ganancias futuras avaladas por ganancias pasadas es un grave error de los inversores de BTC tardíos. A BTC le han surgido fallos y problemas que difícilmente posibilitaran la repetición de los provechosos escenarios pasados.


----------



## DEREC (25 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pérdona? Ahora nos vamos a pelear por un3% de diferencia ? Te has fijado que ese 37% de caida ha sido en 24H ? Te parece normal? El hashrate si fuera distribuido no debería tener esos picos tan pronunciados que hace la gráfica, pero ya un 37% en 24H es de traca. El pico final del día 24 es tremendo.




Parece mentira que estáis aquí continuamente echando mierda al Bitcoin y ni siquiera sepáis como funciona algo tan básico como el hash rate.

Infórmate un poquito antes de venir a berrear, anda


----------



## easyridergs (25 Sep 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Parece mentira que estáis aquí continuamente echando mierda al Bitcoin y ni siquiera sepáis como funciona algo tan básico como el hash rate.
> 
> Infórmate un poquito antes de venir a berrear, anda



Buena entrada has hecho para no decir nada. Es lo que pasa cuando no se tienen argumentos. Pero si te está bien que BTC lo controle China, pues nada adelante.


----------



## Tuttle (25 Sep 2019)

La cuestión de que se concentre la minería en China no da problemas de tipo técnico y probablemente tampoco de seguridad, la cuestión es que si el gobierno chino, el gobierno autoritario de mayor poder en el planeta, tiene el control sobre el bitcoin, la moneda solo es útil para transacciones relativamente pequeñas y anónimas y le impide entrar en el juego de las grandes divisas y el oro como reserva de valor lo que limita su precio a los 10.000 porque el dinero de los estados y grandes fondos no se atreve a entrar.

Para que crezca mas tiene que descentralizarse en serio, pero los mineros lo impiden, ya que tienen descomunales inversiones en hardware e infraestructura y por eso se hizo el fork del bitcoin gold.


----------



## Tuttle (25 Sep 2019)

Los mineros son los que crean la cadena de bloques transacción por transacción y por ello el gobierno chino tiene capacidad de modificar el registro de transacciones.

Lo de BTG me llama la atención que haya tenido tan poca repercusión, es un proyecto que empezó con mal pié pero ahora la organización parece gente seria y el proyecto sigue en continuo desarrollo.


----------



## Divad (25 Sep 2019)

@paketazo las mierdas estables son las que inflan y desinflan criptolandia, lo reflejas en la misma captura que has puesto. El espejo de las estables en el timofiat sería la FED, BCE,... van a entrar más mierdas estables de los listos para crear dinero>crypto de la nada te guste o no.

Con la blockchain también me hacía mis pajas mentales creyendo que si toda la humanidad se uniese bajo una misma crypto se le haría un jaque mate al creador... pero no, las estables van a servir para mantener el equilibrio, favorecer y tumbar lo que al amo le salga de las pelotas.

@Sr.Mojón cuando sube bien que los bitcoñitos se pasan a darse golpes en el pecho, pero cuando baja se dice que el valor da igual, que hay que esperar años... ya no sabéis ni por donde salir con la cara de hormigón   Si Paco vuelve a pisar el cable y se cae el 40% de hashrate, ya sabes que es la señal de salirse a la cueva.

Seguramente algunos se estén cagando en vuestras familias por seguir la regla de comprar y hold/hodl... estas personas lo que necesitan es formarse en AT (wyckoff) y especular como cabrones para obtener beneficios. Es muy fácil decir: los tengo minados o comprados desde 2012 y te da igual el valor... si no sacas provecho ni estando a 20k, lo tuyo y la manada de come mierdas estaríais mejor en un foro de frikis por la tecnología. Por no mencionar que no habéis demostrado que tenéis btc, solo os hicistéis pajas con el club de los 13  

Cuando las plataformas estén listas se comerán la primera generación (BTC), la realidad que compartimos está en constante evolución y el abuelo no está haciendo nada...


----------



## tolomeo (25 Sep 2019)

Yo sigo esperando a los agoreros que se jueguen sus preciosos etéreos para respaldar sus predicciones, si tan seguros están...


----------



## Divad (25 Sep 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Yo sigo esperando a los agoreros que se jueguen sus preciosos etéreos para respaldar sus predicciones, si tan seguros están...



ETH tiene un aval detrás que el abuelo no tiene 
EEA MEMBERS - Enterprise Ethereum Alliance


----------



## Divad (25 Sep 2019)

No hace falta que digas en que te gastas el timofiat... pero además también lo usas para pagarte Internet y así escribes gilipolleces sin sentido. Salvo que sea tu trabajo de come mierda y te paguen por mantener la moral bitcoñita  

Un bitcoñito nunca te dirá que el Bitcoin actual no tiene nada que ver con el original de Satoshi NakaMOTO ya que unos listos se follaron la cadena para meterle SegWit; la linterna mágica que esperan con ilusión que todo el mundo tenga uno en su casa y lleve otro en la mochila para ir haciendo pagos  

En el futuro quedarán los que se arruinaron con bitcoin y los que se cambiaron de barco a ETH y demás plataformas...

To the moon también lo decían con Yahoo, Terra, Motorola, Nokia,... y no cabe duda que volverá a suceder lo mismo  eso sí, luego dirán que cada uno debe de hacerse responsable de sus acciones tomadas y que no pueden echar la culpa a los frikis bitcoñitos que leía en el foro


----------



## Divad (26 Sep 2019)

Ethereum es el caballo ganador por tener toda la judiada detrás. lo mío es especular (comprar barato y vender caro). Lo vuestro es comprar y nunca vender... tan sobrados de pasta que se pasan toda la vida en el foro


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Los mineros son los que crean la cadena de bloques transacción por transacción y por ello el gobierno chino tiene capacidad de modificar el registro de transacciones.



Me sorprende leer de alguien como tú una afirmación así de errónea. Ni el gobierno chino ni siquiera el conjunto de los mineros tienen la capacidad de modificar el registro de transacciones. Afirmar esto es un error común entre la gente que no entiende cómo funciona la prueba de trabajo.

"Modificar el registro de transacciones" implica un esfuerzo exponencial con cada bloque que intentes profundizar, lo que hace que muy pronto te encuentres con la imposibilidad energética de lograrlo antes de que el resto de la red de mineros incluya un nuevo bloque y den al traste con todo el trabajo de falsificación que estás intentando.

Como ya digo, no se puede modificar sustancialmente el registro de transacciones pasado, pero lo que sí que se puede hacer es crear (secreta o públicamente) un registro alternativo.

Pero somos los nodos los que, si nos presentan un registro alternativo, hemos de decidir cómo actuar y a quién creer. Por lo tanto somos nosotros, los usuarios (=nodos), los que en última instancia decidimos.

La acción descentralizada de la minería suele presentar a la red de Bitcoin versiones LIGERAMENTE distintas del registro de transacciones casi a diario, como por ejemplo cuando un bloque es minado casi a la vez por dos mineros distintos ubicados topológicamente bastante alejados entre sí. Cuando esto se da, los nodos somos suficientemente flexibles como para aceptar este tipo de divergencias porque sabemos de matemáticas y sabemos que este tipo de divergencias es muy improbable que se trate de un ataque de la minería al sistema.

Si la divergencia entre versiones se mantuviese durante dos bloques... bueno, los nodos seguimos creyendo que, probabilísticamente, esto puede ocurrir con alguna frecuencia.

Si la divergencia entre versiones fuera de tres bloques, las matemáticas nos dirían que es un evento de alta improbabilidad.

¿Cuándo una divergencia entre versiones de la cadena es "demasiado improbable" como para empezar a temer un ataque? Pues como casi todo lo que ocurre en Bitcoin, es una decisión particular de cada uno.

Lo que está claro es que, al final, somos los nodos los que decidimos cuál de las versiones de la cadena que nos presentan los mineros es la correcta, como no podría ser de otra manera.

Quien quiera aprender más sobre esto puede leer sobre la reorganización de cadena que hubo en marzo de 2013 cuando la versión 0'8 de Bitcoind introdujo un cambio en la estructura de la base de datos que almacenaba las transacciones en el software de Bitcoin y surgieron dos versiones muy diferentes de la cadena de bloques, ambas válidas para dos versiones de software distintas que corrían los nodos.

En aquel suceso, cuando las distintas versiones de la cadena mostraron divergencias incompatibles con la probabilidad, saltaron las alarmas en todo el sistema y se demostró que las fuerzas que mantienen la convergencia de los intereses de los nodos, mineros y desarrolladores es muy potente y los tres participantes colaboraron para consensuar una versión del historial.

Pero en el caso de que un grupo de mineros mantuviese una actitud hostil y se negase a consensuar una única versión, serían los otros dos colectivos (desarrolladores y nodos) los que aplicarían el rodillo y terminarían provocando un cisma que separaría del sistema a los mineros díscolos.

Y lo mejor de todo es que, lo contrario, que un grupo de nodos o que un grupo de desarrolladores intenten atacar el consenso de Bitcoin, también ha ocurrido antes con idénticos resultados. Los otros agentes participantes del sistema les han dado una patada en el culo y los han apartado por la vía rápida.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Sep 2019)

Divad dijo:


> @Sr.Mojón cuando sube bien que los bitcoñitos se pasan a darse golpes en el pecho, pero cuando baja se dice que el valor da igual, que hay que esperar años...



Yo no suelo hablar del precio de Bitcoin. Anda que no ha habido veces en que se ha disparado el precio de Bitcoin (o hundido el de las shitcoins con respecto a él) y esto ha estado desierto durante días.



Divad dijo:


> Seguramente algunos se estén cagando en vuestras familias por seguir la regla de comprar y hold/hodl... estas personas lo que necesitan es formarse en AT (wyckoff)



Apoyas shitcoins PoS y crees en el análisis técnico. Aún es poco es lo que te pasa.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Sep 2019)

Actualmente y como está concentrada la minería en China, el gobierno chino puede censurar transacciones, retrasar el consenso de forma global, forkear la red, es más, hasta hacer un ataque del 51%. Para un estado con el poder de China no representaría nada, y más si tienen más del 70% de la minería física en su país y más del 80% del poder de administración de pools. Todo lo demás es simplemente mentira.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Sep 2019)

EEUU no va a meter un duro en BTC porque lo controla su gran enemigo China. Si la minería estuviera físicamente en EEUU la cosa cambiaría, pero no es ni remotamente el caso.

Además, China tiene para los pagos a Wechat que es obra de Tencent. Para el control ciudadano tiene a Alibaba Group que es el que controla el crédito social. Entre estas dos plataformas tiene un control total sobre la población. China permite la existencia de BTC mientras no le moleste, es más, de hecho lo dejar correr ya que su propio algoritmo POW hace que se centralice cada vez más, y si hay suerte y parte de occidente metiera sus fondos en BTC China tendría control directo de su propia población a través de sus plataformas y de occidente a través de BTC.

No hay que olvidar que el POW de BTC no es más que un POS de energía barata y hardware de minado. En China que no se tienen en cuenta los más mínimos criterios medioambientales se consigue ese POS de forma barata, así el gobierno totalitario chino sin hacer nada consigue el control absoluto de BTC y la esperanza de controlar los fondos de occidente.


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2019)

Supongo que realmente el problema no es que china apague las ASICs , ya que el poder de hash una vez recalculada la dificultad podría desplazarse a terceros países más rentables...lo importante y que ignoro como afectará al futuro de BTC es realmente quienes toman las decisiones relevantes, y si tras cada decisión trascendente para el futuro de BTC (cambio de algoritmo, tamaño de bloque...) está condenada a convertirse en un nuevo fork.

A nadie le agrada la idea de pasar una y otra vez por el mismo escenario, pero entendamos que la alternativa común (dinero FIAT), sí que está realmente centralizada tanto en la toma de decisiones como en la capacidad de emisión o expropiación...

¿que hay monedas con mejores conceptos?...es posible que así sea, pero mientras quién de liquidez al chiringuito sea BTC poco hay que discutir, y esa supremacía, puede durar días o décadas, y mientras tanto el tiempo pasa y peinamos canas...que ya va para 11 años

Un saludo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No hay que olvidar que el POW de BTC no es más que un POS de energía barata y hardware de minado.



Menudo montón de mierda eres capaz de soltar.

El proof of stake sólo es un encadenamiento de firmitas y no supone demostración de nada, por lo tanto tampoco cuesta nada de alterar.

El proof of work es la demostración encadenada de que se ha ido gastando energía. Cuesta energía crearla y, al ser una prueba encadenada, alterarla supone un esfuerzo exponencial.

Mira si hay diferencia entre ambas cosas.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Sep 2019)

IOTA no tiene nada que ver ETH, se le parece lo que un huevo a una castaña. IOTA no es POS como ETH o BTC, tampoco es como la estafa de hashgraph que es DPOS. En unos meses vamos a ver de lo que es capaz IOTA, si al final no consigue nada yo seré el primero en decirlo, pero de momento es bueno tener una alternativa a BTC con un planteamiento serio. Este otoño - invierno va a ser muy apasionante, recomiendo que estéis atentos.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Sep 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Menudo montón de mierda eres capaz de soltar.
> 
> El proof of stake sólo es una acumulación de firmitas y no supone demostración de nada, por lo tanto tampoco cuesta nada de alterar.



Solo con esto ya indicas que o eres un mentiroso o no entiendes nada. El POS supone una acumulacion de recursos, sean de activos economicos monetarios o de activos fisicos, afirmar lo contrario es de mentiroso o de ignorantes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Sep 2019)

¿Todavía a estas alturas seguimos sin comprender el problema del "nothing at stake"?

No sé dónde estabas tú en 2014, pero yo incluso antes ya sabía del problema del nothing at stake y que no costaban nada de atacar las shitcoins sin respaldo de prueba de trabajo. Como ejemplo dejo aquí este hilo de bitcointalk de 2014 en el que ya se habla de que vericoin y navajocoin, dos shitcoins proof of stake, habían ya sido atacadas por aquel entonces debido a que el PoS no sirve para nada.

Are PoS coins secure and reliable?

De aquellos polvos, estos lodos en los que nuevas mierdas PoS o derivadas, como por ejemplo IOTA, están absolutemente centralizadas para evitar ser atacadas debido al problema del "nothing at stake".


----------



## Tuttle (26 Sep 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me sorprende leer de alguien como tú una afirmación así de errónea. Ni el gobierno chino ni siquiera el conjunto de los mineros tienen la capacidad de modificar el registro de transacciones. Afirmar esto es un error común entre la gente que no entiende cómo funciona la prueba de trabajo.
> ....



Igual me expresé mal, los mineros son los que crean la cadena de bloques, si un gobierno autoritario tiene bajo su control la mayor parte de la minería y la industria que fabrica las minadoras puede hacer lo que le de la gana con la cadena de bloques porque que yo sepa los nodos no proveen un interfaz para decidir que fork es el correcto.

Añado: De todas formas un pulso entre más del 51% de los mineros y los nodos acabaría con el proyecto.


----------



## p_pin (26 Sep 2019)

Yo lo vuelvo a preguntar,... si de verdad y durante 24h hubo una caida de 40% de poder de minado, 

por qué no hubo un atasco en la mempool?
por qué no hubo un incremento sustancial en las comisiones?

Lo que me lleva a preguntarme, es cierto que bajó el poder de minado? o fue una nueva fake news para esto:

Bitcoin Price ‘Manipulated’ Before Futures Settlement Dates: Research - Buscar con Google


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Igual me expresé mal, los mineros son los que crean la cadena de bloques, si un gobierno autoritario tiene bajo su control la mayor parte de la minería y la industria que fabrica las minadoras puede hacer lo que le de la gana con la cadena de bloques porque que yo sepa los nodos no proveen un interfaz para decidir que fork es el correcto.



Pues te equivocas. Ya te he explicado lo que ocurrió cuando se forkeó la cadena accidentalmente. El proceso fue transparente y forzó a todos los participantes a actuar de buena fé y a alcanzar rápidamente un consenso.

En el caso de que buena parte de los mineros forkeasen la cadena y mantuviesen una actitud hostil, incluso aunque lo hiciesen de forma secreta, lo único que estarían forzando es a que el resto de agentes del sistema los expulsase desarrollando un software con modificaciones en las reglas de consenso e imponiéndolo a través de los nodos.

De hecho, ya hicimos algo parecido con el UASF.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Sep 2019)

Ando últimamente bastante desconectado del foro y otras redes sociales, pero dejo aquí esta entrevista realizada a Javier Dominguez que me ha parecido excelente:

Primera parte: 
Segunda parte: 

Que la disfrutéis!


----------



## bmbnct (26 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo lo vuelvo a preguntar,... si de verdad y durante 24h hubo una caida de 40% de poder de minado,
> 
> por qué no hubo un atasco en la mempool?
> por qué no hubo un incremento sustancial en las comisiones?
> ...



Con un nodo completo o incluso con uno SPV observando las cabeceras de los bloques puedes calcular el hashrate. La caída fue cierta, yo lo verifique y existió; igual que su posterior recuperación.
Si no hubo incremento en las comisiones es porque no produjo una demanda mayor, no hay más vuelta.


----------



## tastas (26 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo lo vuelvo a preguntar,... si de verdad y durante 24h hubo una caida de 40% de poder de minado,
> 
> por qué no hubo un atasco en la mempool?
> por qué no hubo un incremento sustancial en las comisiones?
> ...



Mi explicación es que la cantidad de transacciones a procesar (y las tasas de minado que acompañan) son suficientemente bajas como para que la bajada de cantidad de bloques por hora en ese día (a partir de la cual se calcula el hashrate) no llegaran a sufrir una subida notable.
Que ese día se produjeran menos bloques de los esperados es un hecho, nada que ver con fake news. La conclusión de que producir menos bloques se debe a que un pool o una parte de China ha apagado los cacharros sí que es precipitada. Se puede explicar por pura varianza.
Incluso la bajada de más de un 10% de la cotización diaria, algo no tan extraño en Bitcoin, se puede explicar sin el tema del hashrate. Por ejemplo, por la desesperación que ha podido traer a algunos inversores ver que bakkt no hacía subir el precio o el hueco previo que dejó el mercado de futuros.
Tratar de explicar las variaciones a corto plazo del mercado es algo muy difícil, no digamos a priori, sino incluso a posteriori.


----------



## tastas (26 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Con un nodo completo o incluso con uno SPV observando las cabeceras de los bloques puedes calcular el hashrate. La caída fue cierta, yo lo verifique y existió; igual que su posterior recuperación.



¿El hashrate no se estima a partir de cuántos bloques se encuentran en una determinada cantidad de tiempo?
¿Cómo hace la red para saber cuántos hashes fallidos (que no han dado con la solución del problema) se han calculado?


----------



## Tuttle (26 Sep 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues te equivocas. Ya te he explicado lo que ocurrió cuando se forkeó la cadena accidentalmente. El proceso fue transparente y forzó a todos los participantes a actuar de buena fé y a alcanzar rápidamente un consenso.
> 
> En el caso de que buena parte de los mineros forkeasen la cadena y mantuviesen una actitud hostil, incluso aunque lo hiciesen de forma secreta, lo único que estarían forzando es a que el resto de agentes del sistema los expulsase desarrollando un software con modificaciones en las reglas de consenso e imponiéndolo a través de los nodos.
> 
> De hecho, ya hicimos algo parecido con el UASF.



Vamos, hacer un fork con otro algoritmo de hash, digase BTG, que es poner la teja antes que salga la gotera.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> ¿Cómo hace la red para saber cuántos hashes fallidos (que no han dado con la solución del problema) se han calculado?



No lo sabe.

Hace un cálculo estimado, si la dificultad determina que hacen falta x pruebas para resolver el POW en 10 minutos y se ha resuelto en 12 es que hay menos hash.



tastas dijo:


> ¿El hashrate no se estima a partir de cuántos bloques se encuentran en una determinada cantidad de tiempo?



Como he comentado, el cálculo no es exacto. Cuanto menos sea el tiempo de muestra mayor error. 
Estos son los resultados, por orden, desde el cambio de dificultad, 1 día, 1 semana, 12 horas, 2 horas (aprox)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Sep 2019)

@Tuttle

De todos modos, en estos casi once años de vida de Bitcoin, se ha puesto a prueba el sistema muchas veces y su resiliencia es enorme. El mecanismo que fuerza a los agentes a converger intereses es casi a prueba de bombas. Pongo ejemplos:

- Desarrolladores la cagan: si algunos o muchos de los desarrolladores la cagan, los nodos y los mineros hacen caso omiso del nuevo software y dejan en ridículo a los responsables del nuevo software, quedando en el ostracismo. Ejemplo claro de esto fue cuando el todopoderoso Gavin Andresen entró en "modo subnormal" y se le invitó amablemente a que se jubilase haciendo caso omiso al software y propuestas de cambios que fue planteando.

- Nodos la cagan: si algunos o muchos nodos empiezan a hacer el subnormal, desarrolladores y mineros colusionan e imponen cambios que penalizan fuertemente las acciones hostiles de los nodos, como por ejemplo cuando impusieron las comisiones mínimas de transacción para evitar posibles espameos.

- Mineros la cagan: si algunos o muchos mineros entran en "modo subnormal", se les alecciona severamente mediante la colusión de nodos y desarrolladores. Ejemplo claro de esto fue el UASF.

- Todos la cagan: si todos la cagan, aún existen incentivos claros para forzar a los agentes del sistema a alcanzar un consenso por vías externas al sistema, como ocurrió en marzo de 2013 cuando los desarrolladores implementaron peligrosos cambios en la estructura de la base de datos, los nodos no instalaron el nuevo software en tiempo y forma y muchos mineros se pusieron a introducir transacciones en la cadena que vulneraban las reglas de buena parte de los nodos. Fue una "cagada en común" y, aun así, se pudo salir del paso.


----------



## tastas (26 Sep 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No lo sabe.
> 
> Hace un cálculo estimado, si la dificultad determina que hacen falta x pruebas para resolver el POW en 10 minutos y se ha resuelto en 12 es que hay menos hash.
> 
> ...



Vale es justo lo que explicaba yo en el post anterior, casi a la vez que el tuyo, pero más complejo. Con lo de mirar en las cabeceras del bloque entendía como si hubiera un dato en cada bloque donde se dijera cuántos hashes se han utilizado hasta encontrar con la respuesta adecuada al problema, y me parecía rarísimo.


----------



## Tuttle (26 Sep 2019)

@Sr.Mojón 

Nadie dice que bitcoin no sea cojonudo, por eso ronda los 10.000 que es mucho dinero desde el punto de vista microeconómico, pero es despreciable desde el punto de vista macro, por eso los chinos lo dejan ir a ver qué es lo que pasa. 

Lo que yo digo es que el dinero de inversores más conservadores, lo que le permitiría saltar la barrera de los 100.000, no va a entrar al proyecto mientras exista un sensible riesgo a que el gobierno chino pueda atacarlo, cuando se convierta en un riesgo al sistema establecido por ellos, ya que políticamente bitcoin está en las antípodas de la ideología imperante en el partido comunista chino.

Vamos, que desde mi punto de vista los 10.000 son un techo de cristal que solo se superará si se descentraliza la minería.


----------



## tastas (26 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @Sr.Mojón
> 
> Nadie dice que bitcoin no sea cojonudo, por eso ronda los 10.000 que es mucho dinero desde el punto de vista microeconómico, pero es despreciable desde el punto de vista macro, por eso los chinos lo dejan ir a ver qué es lo que pasa.
> 
> ...



La minería está descentralizadísima en el momento en que puedes enchufarte con un minero o con tu portátil en cualquier momento.
Que la industria china cope la industria de Bitcoin no es una anomalía, sino lo normal teniendo en cuenta el avance tecnológico y económico de ese país. Te recuerdo que el mismo miedo que, según tú, tienen los inversores conservadores a que el gobierno chino la líe, es tanto como el miedo que tienen todos los que han invertido en la industria de la minería Bitcoin. Quiero decir, que tener un minero de Bitcoin, en China o en cualquier lado, no garantiza ganancias.


----------



## Tuttle (26 Sep 2019)

@tastas

La directriz del partido comunista chino es hacerse con el control de la mayor parte de mercados posibles, desde la tierras raras a la minería de bitcoin, tanto minando como fabricando los mejores minadores. 

El flashcrash del otro día fue de un 40% de la capacidad de hash de la red. Un nefasto síntoma de centralización demasiado cercano al 51%.

Aprovechad ahora que están baratos y pillar un puñado de BTG.


----------



## tastas (26 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @tastas
> 
> La directriz del partido comunista chino es hacerse con el control de la mayor parte de mercados posibles, desde la tierras raras a la minería de bitcoin, tanto minando como fabricando los mejores minadores.
> 
> ...



Abre hilo de BTG y debatimos allí.

Taptap


----------



## p_pin (26 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Mi explicación es que la cantidad de transacciones a procesar (y las tasas de minado que acompañan) son suficientemente bajas como para que la bajada de cantidad de bloques por hora en ese día (a partir de la cual se calcula el hashrate) no llegaran a sufrir una subida notable.
> *Que ese día se produjeran menos bloques de los esperados es un hecho, nada que ver con fake news. La conclusión de que producir menos bloques se debe a que un pool o una parte de China ha apagado los cacharros sí que es precipitada.* Se puede explicar por pura varianza.
> Incluso la bajada de más de un 10% de la cotización diaria, algo no tan extraño en Bitcoin, se puede explicar sin el tema del hashrate. Por ejemplo, por la desesperación que ha podido traer a algunos inversores ver que bakkt no hacía subir el precio o el hueco previo que dejó el mercado de futuros.
> Tratar de explicar las variaciones a corto plazo del mercado es algo muy difícil, no digamos a priori, sino incluso a posteriori.



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas. Pero que a la vez que no se resuelven bloques, aparezca una noticia-rumor sí que lo considero el FUD para tirar el precio

Bloques minados por día:

22: 595997 a 596162 = 166
23: 596163 a 596276 = 114
24: 596277 a 596433 = 157
25: 596434 a 596589 = 156

La media de bloques por dia: 6 por hora *24h = 144
En esos 4 días, anterior y posterior, se han resuelto bloques por encima de la media, aunque el día 23 esté por debajo, los otros tres días están por encima, así como la media total de los 4 días

En este gráfico de esta página que ofrece varias estadísticas se puede ver que lo ocurrido no es tan "anormal"
fork.lol


----------



## Arctic (26 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @tastas
> 
> La directriz del partido comunista chino es hacerse con el control de la mayor parte de mercados posibles, desde la tierras raras a la minería de bitcoin, tanto minando como fabricando los mejores minadores.
> 
> ...




En BTG sí que va a entrar el dinero institucional, sí. De verdad que algunos decís unas cosas que es que hasta me salta el antivirus.


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2019)

Siendo admirador de la tecnología que subyace tras BTC y del BTC mismo como punto de partida de una nueva era económica, tengo que admitir que lo que dice Tuttle tiene mucha lógica.

Pensad que solo se han desenchufado unas maquinitas y todos hemos salido de dudas de quienes tienen el poder de hash...algo que ya sabíamos realmente, pero el quiz de la cuestión es pensar que estamos confiando en un grupo organizado y localizado el hash de este paradigma económico.

No digo que sea malo, pero tampoco puedo asentir que sea bueno...estaría más tranquilo si la distribución de ese hash fuera más descentralizada al menos a nivel global...luego que ya los poseedores de las granjas sean violadores nigerianos, asesinos rusos o manipuladores yankees, sería indiferente en cuanto a distribución equitativa del hash.

La energía barata marca el umbral de la rentabilidad, y simplemente pensad cuantos de vosotros os dedicaríais a vivir del minado si la energía en España fuera un 90% más barata.

Es un monopolio energético, y contra eso de momento no podemos luchar, solo espero que no haya daños colaterales graves no solo hacia BTC, si no hacia el resto de coins minadas en el país amarillo, que son un alto porcentaje.

En cuanto a tu idea de BTG... no sé que será mejor, centralizar y ganar poder de hash o descentralizar y mirar esta gráfica:

Bitcoin Gold Hashrate chart

Un saludo


----------



## Tuttle (26 Sep 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> En BTG sí que va a entrar el dinero institucional, sí. De verdad que algunos decís unas cosas que es que hasta me salta el antivirus.



Lo que digo es que la rama de BTG es la buena y a la larga la cadena que sobreviva será la que las instituciones invertirán como valor seguro.


----------



## p_pin (26 Sep 2019)

En este artículo hablan del tema:

Pistas para explicar el colapso repentino de la tasa de hash de Bitcoin de ayer

Pongo algún extracto:

_“PSA: la tasa de hash #bitcoin no es una medida conocida. Solo se puede estimar a partir de intervalos de bloque anteriores. Los tiempos de bloque están distribuidos por Poisson, lo que a veces causa una gran variación en los intervalos de bloque. Si ocurren seguidamente varios bloques lentos, esto hace que estas estimaciones disminuyan”. _

_Para evitar lecturas supuestamente erróneas de esta naturaleza, Bendiksen abogó por usar un promedio de 7 o 14 días para leer las estimaciones de la tasa de hash, agregando:
_


> _"Esta es la razón exacta por la cual el protocolo Bitcoin utiliza el promedio de 2016 bloques (2 semanas a 10 millones de bloques) en su Algoritmo de ajuste de dificultad"._



_
Un lector aportó esta opinión que trata sobre la actualización de "mineros" de cara al próximo nivel de dificultad

“El próximo aumento de la diff [dificultad] en 2 días hará que las generaciones anteriores de S9 (aproximadamente el 50% de la red) funcionen por debajo de la rentabilidad. La semana pasada se publicó un firmware sin restricciones para los S9 y cada operador de grandes granjas está trabajando a un ritmo frenético para actualizar aproximadamente 3 millones de máquinas. El nuevo firmware tiene optimizaciones que exprimen el último bit de eficiencia del S9, reduciendo los vatios/thash-seg de 96W a ~ 80W. Algunas máquinas pueden funcionar sin degradación de la velocidad, mientras que las máquinas más antiguas deben reducir el rendimiento en ~ 30% para lograr los mismos resultados". _


----------



## Tuttle (26 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ....
> 
> En cuanto a tu idea de BTG... no sé que será mejor, centralizar y ganar poder de hash o descentralizar y mirar esta gráfica:
> 
> ...



BTG nació en plena burbuja con todos los excesos asociados a ella, ahora tiene que encontrar su suelo que lo tiene porque hay bastante incondicional del proyecto. 

Seguimos la discusión aquí: Bitcoin Gold, descentralizando la minería de bitcoin


----------



## tastas (26 Sep 2019)

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Dice Bloomberg que venezuela tiene BTC y no sabe qué hacer con ellos.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

Venezuela ahora mismo pertenece a Rusia y sobre todo a China. Venezuela hará con los supuestos BTC que tiene lo que quiera China, ya que de no ser así los mineros del gobierno chino les bloquearán las transacciones.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

BTC cada día más muerto, la computación cuantica es otra amenaza a la que no le queda mucho para ser una realidad.

El ordenador cuántico de Google habría abierto la puerta al colapso de Bitcoin


----------



## barborico (27 Sep 2019)

Que sí, que Bitcoin está muerto y enterrado

Ale a descansar que ya ha salido el sol


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

Claro, claro, como es una amenaza a BTC pues ale no existe y punto. Todo es bueno para blanquear a BTC. A ver si asumís que BTC hace aguas por todos los sitios.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

Este es solo para empezar y espera que mejoren su desarrollo, pero sí, existen y no son solo teoría.

IBM presenta IBM Q System One, el primer ordenador cuántico para uso comercial


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

Si te gusta vivir engañado pues felicidades. Pero no dudes de que cuando quieran reventar BTC lo harán y sin demasiado esfuerzo.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si te gusta vivir engañado pues felicidades. Pero no dudes de que cuando quieran reventar BTC lo harán y sin demasiado esfuerzo.



Reventar BTC no lo van a hacer, pero si que van a hacer pruebas sobre mangar pasta de un monedero grande y olvidado de esos de 2009... 

Memento mori


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2019)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Reventar BTC no lo van a hacer, pero si que van a hacer pruebas sobre mangar pasta de un monedero grande y olvidado de esos de 2009...
> 
> Memento mori



Es que si hacen eso ya está reventado.

Pero volvemos a lo mismo...si se logra al climax de los ordenadores cuánticos, la duda no es BTC, ya que a los que andamos por aquí BTC nos parece el centro del universo, pero hay cosas más rentables que hacer con esa computadora que andar saltando claves de billeteros para trasferir a otros, y de ahí a una cuenta en las Cayman, y luego testaferros para sacar la pasta por medio mundo...

Con un ordenador capaz de eso, mejor entrar en los archivos del Santander luego en los de hacienda, cambiar 4 cosillas y ponernos unos ceros en la cuenta...o mejor aún...modificamos los cobros estatales y desviamos el 0,1% a nuestra cuenta corriente a nombre de la identidad que nos apetezca tener, ya que solo hay que modificar unos cuantos registros para ello.


Supongo que la computación cuántica valdrá tanto para romper claves como para crear claves irrompibles...yo no me preocuparía por eso... pienso más en el ahora.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (27 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Es que si hacen eso ya está reventado.
> 
> Pero volvemos a lo mismo...si se logra al climax de los ordenadores cuánticos, la duda no es BTC, ya que a los que andamos por aquí BTC nos parece el centro del universo, pero hay cosas más rentables que hacer con esa computadora que andar saltando claves de billeteros para trasferir a otros, y de ahí a una cuenta en las Cayman, y luego testaferros para sacar la pasta por medio mundo...
> 
> ...



Para lo k vale ese bulo es para un KYC a capa y espada y de obligada confirmación para toda tx... k relegue las priv keys a pachanguita verbenera. Por nuestra seguridá y tal.

Yo tengo un tío en Graná.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Es que si hacen eso ya está reventado.
> 
> Pero volvemos a lo mismo...si se logra al climax de los ordenadores cuánticos, la duda no es BTC, ya que a los que andamos por aquí BTC nos parece el centro del universo, pero hay cosas más rentables que hacer con esa computadora que andar saltando claves de billeteros para trasferir a otros, y de ahí a una cuenta en las Cayman, y luego testaferros para sacar la pasta por medio mundo...
> 
> ...



Lo de los bancos no lo veo.... 

Sin embargo en BTC toda la info es pública, y si mangan de monederos no destruyen BTC, destruyen la tecnología actual de claves de los monederos, no? 

O podrían modificar bloques intermedios del blockchain en varios puntos a la vez?

Memento mori


----------



## p_pin (27 Sep 2019)

Joer se ha convertido en el hilo de las pajas mentales ajjaj


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2019)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Lo de los bancos no lo veo....
> 
> Sin embargo en BTC toda la info es pública, y si mangan de monederos no destruyen BTC, destruyen la tecnología actual de claves de los monederos, no?
> 
> ...



Tu cuando haces una trasferencia bancaria que haces?

Pues metes tus claves privadas...unas claves que suelen ser mucho más simples que las claves de BTC... pues imagina ahora romper todas las claves privadas personales de la banca en cuestión de minutos.

Trasfieres el monto que quieras a un banco en un lugar que sea paraíso fiscal y punto.

Es evidente que lo puedes hacer con BTC, robas los BTC y luego los pasas a fiat en un exchange por ejemplo, y de ahí a una cuenta offshore... ambas opciones son similares, aun que quizá en la primera el pánico general sería bastante mayor al segundo caso con lo que los medios mundiales tratarían de joderte más y mejor.

En cuanto a modificar la cadena, pienso que para eso hace falta atacar el 51%, no veo otra forma de introducir nuevos datos falsos en ella que sean aceptados por la mayoría de mineros.


----------



## tastas (27 Sep 2019)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Lo de los bancos no lo veo....
> 
> Sin embargo en BTC toda la info es pública, y si mangan de monederos no destruyen BTC, destruyen la tecnología actual de claves de los monederos, no?
> 
> ...



Si pueden hacerlo de una clave antigua, pueden hacerlo con cualquier cuenta así que Bitcoin, como cualquier sistema que dependa de la criptografía actual, estaría seriamente compromentido. Aún así, creo haber leído que por mucho ordenador cuántico que se desarrolle, solo las direcciones que han sido reutilizadas serían realmente vulnerables.
Los números astronómicos que dan posibilidad a una dirección bitcoin son ddemasiado grandes incluso para la computación cuántica.


----------



## Pablo Villa (27 Sep 2019)

¿En serio estais diciendo que google esta comercializando un ordenador cuántico que puede reventar los códigos de lanzamiento de los silos de misiles nucleares?


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2019)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> ¿En serio estais diciendo que google esta comercializando un ordenador cuántico que puede reventar los códigos de lanzamiento de los silos de misiles nucleares?






En cuanto terminen de cargar el código se iniciará la cuenta atrás. Rezad los que seáis creyentes, el resto... estamos condenados.


----------



## Arctic (27 Sep 2019)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> ¿En serio estais diciendo que google esta comercializando un ordenador cuántico que puede reventar los códigos de lanzamiento de los silos de misiles nucleares?



Y al mismo tiempo que compres IOTA y Bitcoin Gold. Menuda colección de subnormales.


----------



## tastas (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Joer se ha convertido en el hilo de las pajas mentales ajjaj



Estamos hablando de lo que se prepara para la próxima década. La táctica del avestruz no te va a servir para nada. Dejaros de aferraros al pasado, hay que prepararse en el presente para el futuro y en ese futuro próximo me temo que no habrá sitio para Bitcoin.


----------



## bizardu (27 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Estamos hablando de lo que se prepara para la próxima década. La táctica del avestruz no te va a servir para nada. Dejaros de aferraros al pasado, hay que prepararse en el presente para el futuro y en ese futuro próximo me temo que no habrá sitio para Bitcoin.



Para que habra sitio?


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

bizardu dijo:


> Para que habra sitio?



De aquí a final de año lo vamos a ver, no te preocupes. Lo que está claro que para BTC no.

Ah, otro frente más para BTC, los activistas del cambio climático. Con toda la manipulación mediática que están metiendo a la población, con el mero hecho de asociar Bitcoin al consumo desmesurado de energía y la alta generación de CO2, no lo van a tocar ni con un palo. Los milenials y la generación Z desde luego que lo van a rechazar de plano por antiecológico. BTC es un producto de los años 10 de nuestro siglo, pero no tiene lugar para la siguiente década, es apostar a caballo perdedor.


----------



## p_pin (27 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Estamos hablando de lo que se prepara para la próxima década. La táctica del avestruz no te va a servir para nada. Dejaros de aferraros al pasado, hay que prepararse en el presente para el futuro y en ese futuro próximo me temo que no habrá sitio para Bitcoin.



Deja de molestar

Este no es el hilo de magufos, es el de BTC, si de verdad quieres hablar del futuro, abre un hilo en conspiraciones (y no olvides el gorro de albal)


----------



## easyridergs (27 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Deja de molestar
> 
> Este no es el hilo de magufos, es el de BTC, si de verdad quieres hablar del futuro, abre un hilo en conspiraciones (y no olvides el gorro de albal)



Hubo un tiempo en el que BTC podía parecer producto de una retorcida teoría conspiranoica, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, aquí lo tenemos desde hace 10 años. Los ordenadores cuánticos, la manipulación mediática, Greta Thunberg, la incapacidad de BTC para escalar, la centralización minera china, no son conspiraciones, son realidades como el BTC mismo.


----------



## Tuttle (27 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> De aquí a final de año lo vamos a ver, no te preocupes. Lo que está claro que para BTC no.
> 
> Ah, otro frente más para BTC, los activistas del cambio climático. Con toda la manipulación mediática que están metiendo a la población, con el mero hecho de asociar Bitcoin al consumo desmesurado de energía y la alta generación de CO2, no lo van a tocar ni con un palo. Los milenials y la generación Z desde luego que lo van a rechazar de plano por antiecológico. BTC es un producto de los años 10 de nuestro siglo, pero no tiene lugar para la siguiente década, es apostar a caballo perdedor.



Es cierto que el mercado eléctrico del siglo XXI va a ser muy diferente del del siglo XX y eso claramente afecta al bitcoin porque la filosofía será sacar el mayor jugo a la red mediante las redes eléctricas inteligentes (smart grids) y no habrá excedentes que permita los hashes de hoy en día.


----------



## TequilaFandango (27 Sep 2019)

Va siendo hora de comprar Ethereum y vender los Bitcoin.Sabeis que es lo más lógico, aquí no valen los sentimientos,hay pasta de por medio.


----------



## p_pin (27 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Es cierto que el mercado eléctrico del siglo XXI va a ser muy diferente del del siglo XX y eso claramente afecta al bitcoin porque la filosofía será sacar el mayor jugo a la red mediante las redes eléctricas inteligentes (smart grids) y no habrá excedentes que permita los hashes de hoy en día.



Puff... por cuánto se ha multiplicado la eficiencia de los mineros en 10 años?
Decir eso es pasarse por los huevos toda la evolución de la minería
No sé a qué te refieres con lo de siglo XXI, término poco preciso, pero yo tengo claro que a 5-10 años vista, habrá mayores tasas de minado, más baratos que los actuales, y con menor consumo eléctrico


----------



## Tuttle (28 Sep 2019)

@p_pin 

En 10 años habrá mejor hardware, pero la humanidad necesitará la electricidad para hacer otras cosas que ahora se hacen con otras formas de energía.


----------



## p_pin (28 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @p_pin
> 
> En 10 años habrá mejor hardware, pero la humanidad necesitará la electricidad para hacer otras cosas que ahora se hacen con otras formas de energía.



Demagogia

Siempre habrá lugares donde "la humanidad" necesita recursos que no puede disponer

La minería existe entre otras cosas por que es rentable.

Y es una chorrada que digas que "habrá mejor hardware" pero la humanidad necesitará la electricidad... siendo una contradicción, para que haya mejor hardware debería haber inversión, y en qué contexto habría más inversión si BTC está "muerto"?

De hecho es sorprendente que apoyes BTG, cuya minería seguramente sea más cara-ineficiente en rendimiento y coste eléctrico. Y si tuviera el volumen de negocio de BTC, tendría mayor inversión y por tanto la minería se profesionalizaría más y se crearían grandes granjas con miles de rigs, que gastarían más electricidad con menor potencia.... pero no pasa ¿por qué? pues como con todo NO ES RENTABLE


----------



## Tuttle (28 Sep 2019)

@p_pin 

La minería es rentable en localizaciones muy específicas por razones geográficas y/o políticas, el automóvil eléctrico y todos los procesos que ahora se nutren de otras fuentes no renovables como el gas irán aumentando la demanda de energía eléctrica a un nivel global, reduciendo los márgenes de los mineros.

La minería de BTG si llega a la escala que ahora tiene BTC la realizarán centros de procesos de datos que usen la minería como forma de rentabilizar los periodos muertos entre trabajo de cálculo y trabajo de cálculo, también servirían los clusters de servidores que ofrezcan videojuegos en streaming mientras esperan jugadores, por ejemplo. Las asics solo sirven para una cosa y es un derroche de recursos.


----------



## p_pin (28 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @p_pin
> 
> La minería es rentable en localizaciones muy específicas por razones geográficas y/o políticas, el automóvil eléctrico y todos los procesos que ahora se nutren de otras fuentes no renovables como el gas irán aumentando la demanda de energía eléctrica a un nivel global, reduciendo los márgenes de los mineros.
> 
> La minería de BTG si llega a la escala que ahora tiene BTC la realizarán centros de procesos de datos que usen la minería como forma de rentabilizar los periodos muertos entre trabajo de cálculo y trabajo de cálculo, también servirían los clusters de servidores que ofrezcan videojuegos en streaming mientras esperan jugadores, por ejemplo. Las asics solo sirven para una cosa y es un derroche de recursos.



Te vuelves a contradecir, si sabes como funciona la minería y dices estar según tus palabras "en contra de la centralización", cómo catalogarías que grandes servidores minaran BTG, a qué nivel de dificultad de minado se llegaría? qué recompensa o posibilidad de resolver un bloque tendría un tipo minando en su casa con una Nvidia? 

Llevas dos contradicciones en tus últimos dos mensajes: 
1- Dices estar en contra de BTC por que es caro de minar y despilfarra energía (tu propuesta BTG es aun más cara y despilfarrador por menos eficiente)
2- Y dices estar en contra de BTC por estar centralizado y ofreces como respuesta que grandes servidores minarán en sus "tiempo muertos" (no es eso una mayor centralización?)


----------



## Tuttle (28 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Te vuelves a contradecir, si sabes como funciona la minería y dices estar según tus palabras "en contra de la centralización", cómo catalogarías que grandes servidores minaran BTG, a qué nivel de dificultad de minado se llegaría? qué recompensa o posibilidad de resolver un bloque tendría un tipo minando en su casa con una Nvidia?
> 
> Llevas dos contradicciones en tus últimos dos mensajes:
> 1- Dices estar en contra de BTC por que es caro de minar y despilfarra energía (tu propuesta BTG es aun más cara y despilfarrador por menos eficiente)
> 2- Y dices estar en contra de BTC por estar centralizado y ofreces como respuesta que grandes servidores minarán en sus "tiempo muertos" (no es eso una mayor centralización?)



No me contradigo omito lo evidente que es que el hardware de minado serían computadoras de uso común y omnipresentes en un siglo XXI en el cual la computación es alrededor de lo que orbitan la economía, sociedad y gobierno. Cada país para ser soberano necesitará una gran capacidad de cálculo. Más los jugadores y empresas que pongan a funcionar la minería cuando la red eléctrica inteligente le avise de la posibilidad de beneficio.

La dificultad de minado varía en función de la capacidad de cómputo del hardware que corre el algoritmo, por muchos hashes que haga un asic si no corre el algoritmo requerido de nada le vale al minero. 

Los mineros independientes se unen en pools como toda la vida que parece que hay que explicarlo todo y la dificultad como es obvio dependerá de la cantidad de hardware esté minando en ese momento.

1. No digo que es caro de minar, lo que he dicho es que se mina donde existe un excedente energético y eso en el siglo XXI va a ser mucho menos común de lo que está siendo en estos momentos por la crisis energética asociada al final de los recursos energéticos no renovables. Mi propuesta es que se mine en función de un mercado continuo de electricidad controlado por las redes eléctricas inteligentes que serán las que arranquen y paren los sistemas de minado. El consumo eléctrico por tanto no dependerá de la arquitectura del minador si no de la operación de la red eléctrica.

2. Los centros de proceso de datos serán muy comunes en una economía/sociedad donde la computación será indispensable para su funcionamiento por lo tanto, todos los bloques geopolíticos serán autónomos en materias de cálculo y la minería estaría distribuida globalmente, no como sucede ahora en que el mayor bloque económico controlado por un partido comunista tiene el control de la computación de hashes que es uno de los sustentos del siguiente paso en la evolución del sistema capitalista.


----------



## kikepm (28 Sep 2019)

No se a que tanta tontería con el (mal)gasto de energía de BTC (pero no generalmente sobre cualesquiera otras actividades humanas). Al final, deberán ser los propios interesados los que decidan si (mal)gastan energía en BTC, o en otros usos.

Porque si lo que se pretende decir es que terceras partes son los que debieran decidir sobre quien gasta cuanta energía en según qué, esto no es otra cosa que fascismo encubierto.

La única forma en que puede determinarse si un gasto energético es eficiente es el mercado, y este por ahora dictamina que BTC es útil, eficiente y rentable.

Lo demás, comeduras de tarro para criticar a BTC (pero por supuesto, no para criticar nada más). Así son los argumentos ad hoc, no pueden hacerse extensibles a otros temas porque reflejarían la verdadera intencionalidad de todos estos "críticos".


----------



## DEREC (28 Sep 2019)

Parece que los mineros chinos atacan de nuevo. Lo único que esta vez lo hacen subiendo el Hash Rate a un nuevo ATH.
Están locos estos chinos !!

Hash Rate


----------



## p_pin (28 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> No me contradigo omito lo evidente que es que el hardware de minado serían computadoras de uso común y omnipresentes en un siglo XXI en el cual la computación es alrededor de lo que orbitan la economía, sociedad y gobierno. Cada país para ser soberano necesitará una gran capacidad de cálculo. Más los jugadores y empresas que pongan a funcionar la minería cuando la red eléctrica inteligente le avise de la posibilidad de beneficio.
> 
> La dificultad de minado varía en función de la capacidad de cómputo del hardware que corre el algoritmo, por muchos hashes que haga un asic si no corre el algoritmo requerido de nada le vale al minero.
> 
> ...



No, no omites lo evidente, directamente te lo pasas por el forro

Es falso que se mine donde existe excedente energético, se mina donde hay rentabilidad e inversión
Lugares donde la energía es barata no minan, por qué? no hay inversión

Si es rentable habrá minado, y si es muy rentable habrá especialización y profesionalización, en BTC lo hay, en BTG NO
La diferencia es la rentabilidad y la inversión en cada una

La dificultad de minado se adapta al poder de minado, y en la "sociedad que describes", si todos tienen mayor capacidad de minado, por los avances tecnológicos, la dificultad aumentará, pero siempre, SIEMPRE que haya la posibilidad de mayor rentabilidad, habrá alguien con la CARTERA MAS GRANDE para invertir, y absorverá mayor parte del pastel minero, ese aumento se traducirá en mayor dificultad de minado para los pequeños-mineros, que serán expulsados de la minería. Y repito, si ésto no se ha producido, es por que BTG no es tan rentable de minar, nadie ha decidido invertir lo suficiente para que esto pase, por que no es lo suficientemente rentable. Si el precio de BTG se multiplicara x10 x50 x100 empezarían a a aparecer granjas profesionalizadas con miles de rigs, que gastarían mucha más energía que BTC, por que un asic es específico para ser eficiente: minar muchos y gastar poco... pero una Nvidia NO o un pc NO


----------



## Tuttle (28 Sep 2019)

@p_pin 

El precio de la electricidad es el determinante para el cálculo de la rentabilidad ya que los otros costos son casi fijos, para montar una granja.

Pero no se mina solo buscando una rentabilidad. Se puede minar por el interés de que un proyecto salga a delante, como hizo mismamente Satoshi, pueden pasar años sin que un proyecto sea rentable tan solo por el interés de sus impulsores.

La centralización en China de la minería va a poner un techo de cristal a la cotización del BTC y eso a la larga va a hacer que la gente los liquide, es decir, cuando se vea claramente en el análisis técnico que el bitcoin ha tocado techo será el momento de pensar en alternativas con mayor visión de futuro.

Bitcoin es un proyecto anarco-capitalista y en China no van a dejarle desarrollar su potencial para crear una sociedad más libre.


----------



## p_pin (28 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @p_pin
> 
> El precio de la electricidad es el determinante para el cálculo de la rentabilidad ya que los otros costos son casi fijos, para montar una granja.
> 
> ...



Los otros costes que no sean energéticos también son determinantes cuando hay inversión, es lo que ha permitido que un asic haya multiplicado x10 su rendimiento. Eso no pasa en BTG por que no hay innovación, se sigue minando con "máquinas" cuya utilidad-función para las que fueron creadas, no es minar. Y por eso la minería de BTG es más cara e ineficiente,.... tú minas?

Repito, y van 3 veces ya, si BTG se apreciara hasta un límite en el que es rentable invertir (y cuando digo invertir me refiero a peces gordos), entrarían desarrolladores y grandes fortunas para crear granjas con miles de rigs, momento en el que los pequeños mineros serían expulsados por el aumento de la dificultad.

No sé cómo será el futuro, sé que si BTC fracasa por un problema con la minería, todas las cripto-copias del mismo seguirán el mismo camino


----------



## Tuttle (28 Sep 2019)

@p_pin

Lo que no terminas de entender es que no son comparables el numero de hashes por segundo de dos algoritmos diferentes, uno con ASICS y otro con GPU. Cada uno tiene que competir en su campo con su tecnología, los hashes no es un producto que luego vendas si no que los algoritmos de cálculo de dificultad se ajustan a la potencia de hash instalada. Y el consumo eléctrico depende exclusivamente del numero de maquinas por su consumo individual independientemente de la potencia de hash producida.

Y tampoco pillas que la cuestión de usar GPUs no es evitar la entrada de grandes capitales, si no que lo que busca es quitarle a China la posición de fuerza en el minado de criptodivisas por las razones expuestas en mi post anterior. Y las GPUs tanto NVidia como AMD son empresas occidentales, de manera que el minado se puede hacer en occidente con ventajas frente a los chinos que igual tienen que pagar aranceles para hacerse con las tarjetas y poder minar monedas como BTG.


----------



## p_pin (28 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @p_pin
> 
> Lo que no terminas de entender es que no son comparables el numero de hashes por segundo de dos algoritmos diferentes, uno con ASICS y otro con GPU. Cada uno tiene que competir en su campo con su tecnología, los hashes no es un producto que luego vendas si no que los algoritmos de cálculo de dificultad se ajustan a la potencia de hash instalada. Y el consumo eléctrico depende exclusivamente del numero de maquinas por su consumo individual independientemente de la potencia de hash producida.
> 
> Y tampoco pillas que la cuestión de usar GPUs no es evitar la entrada de grandes capitales, si no que lo que busca es quitarle a China la posición de fuerza en el minado de criptodivisas por las razones expuestas en mi post anterior. Y las GPUs tanto NVidia como AMD son empresas occidentales, de manera que el minado se puede hacer en occidente con ventajas frente a los chinos que igual tienen que pagar aranceles para hacerse con las tarjetas y poder minar monedas como BTG.




Yo no he dicho nada de lo que comentas, entiendo la minería por que yo sí he minado, y tú minas?

No son comparables, los algoritmos, pero tienen algo en común, mayor potencia de minado = mayor dificultad.
En eso se basan mis comentarios

Yo no he dicho que el uso de gpus tenga el objetivo de evitar la entrada de grandes capitales, he dicho, y de manera muy clara, que si BTG fuera lo suficientemente rentable, entrarían grandes capitales, pero por qué no entran?

Se busca quitar a China el qué? a mi me parece peligroso esos que dicen quien puede y quien no puede invertir y en qué... son los que van de libegales y son los peores y más rancios socialistas

Has dicho en varios post que la minería de BTC es insostenible en el futuro... pero reitero que la minería con GPUs es mucho peor, más gasto energético por la falta de eficiencia

Pregunto por tercera vez ¿Tú minas? dinos cuánto gasta tu equipo de minado?
Aquí tenemos una calculadora de minado de BTG, será fácil echar cuentas del gasto energético para "la humanidad"
BitcoinGold (BTG) Mining Profit Calculator - WhatToMine


----------



## Geldschrank (28 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @p_pin
> 
> El precio de la electricidad es el determinante para el cálculo de la rentabilidad ya que los otros costos son casi fijos, para montar una granja.



La electricidad bajará y mucho de precio. Las renovables están tiradas, el único problema son los oligopolios, una vez que se solucione el "problema" va a bajar como nunca.


----------



## p_pin (28 Sep 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> La electricidad bajará y mucho de precio. Las renovables están tiradas, el único problema son los oligopolios, una vez que se solucione el "problema" va a bajar como nunca.



Y mucha parte de la culpa de que en España paguemos más por la electricidad es de nuestros "democratas" políticos, aplicando impuestos y poniendo obstáculos a implantar renovables... así que yo voy a dudar bastante que en España baje la electricidad.... pero los malos son los chinos jajaja


----------



## Tuttle (28 Sep 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nada de lo que comentas, entiendo la minería por que yo sí he minado, y tú minas?
> 
> No son comparables, los algoritmos, pero tienen algo en común, mayor potencia de minado = mayor dificultad.
> En eso se basan mis comentarios
> ...



Yo soy Ingeniero de Minas y si he minado en su momento.

Porque BTG es una amenaza para aquellos que minan con ASICs y no hacen más que sembrar FUD en su contra.

El problema con China es que tienen capacidad de hacer un ataque 51% al BTC y la forma de evitarlo es usando una tecnología hash que ellos no monopolicen, en este caso las GPUs

Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que la minería de BTC sea insostenible, lo que yo entiendo es que están expuestos a un ataque del 51% por parte de los chinos.

No es falta de eficiencia si no que son procesadores de propósito general (antes sus fines eran exclusivamente gráficos) y pueden generar valor haciendo otras cosas que no sea minar monedas como son correr modelos complejos, visión artificial, inteligencia artificial.

El programilla está anticuado ahora utilizan otro algoritmo de hash Equihash-BTG: Our New PoW Algorithm | Bitcoin Gold


----------



## tastas (28 Sep 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Parece que los mineros chinos atacan de nuevo. Lo único que esta vez lo hacen subiendo el Hash Rate a un nuevo ATH.
> Están locos estos chinos !!
> 
> Hash Rate



Nos quieren robar nuestros bitcoins sacándolos todos ya.
Malditos chinos!

Taptap


----------



## tastas (29 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Yo soy Ingeniero de Minas y si he minado en su momento.
> 
> Porque BTG es una amenaza para aquellos que minan con ASICs y no hacen más que sembrar FUD en su contra.
> 
> ...



Qué impide a los no-chinos fabricar sus propios chips o comprarlos y ponerse a minar? Si los chinos (como si, a menos que estén controlados por un gobierno actuando al unísono) tuvieran todos el mismo interés de cargarse Bitcoin y poder usar sus chips de pisapapeles.
Si los no-chinos no tienen acceso a energía barata es su problema... Los chinos tienen energía barata porque no han quemado antes tanta energía, han hecho obras de ingeniería enormes y sobretodo porque están consiguiendo rentabilizar enormemente la energía que producen. Por ejemplo, minan Bitcoin en vez de minar otra cosa. O hacen funcionar fábricas en vez de alimentar parásitos.
Qué impide a los chinos utilizar su energía barata en hacer un ataque del 51% en BTG? Acaso no tienen ya esos chips para jugar al WoW, con los que les sería aún más fácil llevarlo a cabo que si tuvieran que comprar material específico?

Yo tampoco acabo de ver el argumento de falta de eficiencia. La PoW solo pide que hagas trabajo, una cantidad variable en función de lo fácil o difícil que te sea. Si te resulta fácil se te complica. Si te resulta difícil, se facilita. Al tratar de impedir la especialización minera lo único que se consigue es que el problema sea más fácil, lo que no afecta a la productividad de un minero, medido en hash/segundo/energía empleada.
Ese minero va a buscar la rentabilidad y yo no veo que haya más o menos rentabilidad tratando de impedir la especialización de la minería.
Si se le impide la rentabilidad de la minería, lo que tendremos será una moneda de poco valor, ya que la seguridad de esa moneda dependerá de aficionados y de la buena voluntad y atino de los desarrolladores a la hora de implementar un nuevo algoritmo de minado vía hard fork.

Ah, y que los chips de propósito general puedan hacer otras cosas está genial para sus dueños ya que así pueden jugar al fortnite con su equipo, pero es completamente irrelevante para la minería de una criptomoneda.
Es aún mas irrelevante que el hecho de que el oro se use en joyería y microelectrónica para su uso como patrón monetario.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (29 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Nos quieren robar nuestros bitcoins sacándolos todos ya.
> Malditos chinos!
> 
> Taptap



No te van a robar nada, van a hacer que no valgan nada. Va a ser lo mismo que tangas uno que mil que cero, van a valer cero.



Geldschrank dijo:


> La electricidad bajará y mucho de precio. Las renovables están tiradas, el único problema son los oligopolios, una vez que se solucione el "problema" va a bajar como nunca.



Eso de que las renovables están tiradas no se de donde lo sacas. En Alemania que han apostado fuerte por la renovables el precio de la energía no ha hecho más que subir y subir. Ahora con el apagón de las nucleares se están dedicando a quemar carbón como si no hubiera un mañana simplemente porque con la renovables es imposible dar oferta para toda la demanda de energía existente. En Alemania se está dando la paradoja de que con la renovables se ha aumentado la generación de CO2.

Un futuro en base a las renovables solo es posible mediante el uso de smart grids con un balanceo activo en tiempo real entre producción y almacenamiento y comercialización descentralizada instantánea entre los diversos actores implicados. En ese futuro la minería no va a tener lugar ya que la eficiencia en el consumo energético va a ser vital y no van a existir excendentes para dicha labor. La minería de criptomonedas no tiene cabina en un sociedad sostenible. El que tiene una instalación en base a renovables, que se encuentra desconectado de la red y guarda su excendente en baterías, sabe muy bien que no se puede permitir los excesos de las personas que viven conectadas a la red eléctrica general. En la red eléctrica general es muy fácil, si falta energía quemas combustible fósil hasta equilibrar la demanda, con las renovables eso es imposible, la demanda se tiene que ajustar a la oferta ya que ésta es difícilmente ajustable, la única opción para hacer esto son las smart grids pero con unos costes y unas limitaciones que harán que el precio de la energía suba considerablemente, a no ser que se consiga tal eficiencia energética que la demanda descienda notablemente.


----------



## MIP (29 Sep 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Parece que los mineros chinos atacan de nuevo. Lo único que esta vez lo hacen subiendo el Hash Rate a un nuevo ATH.
> Están locos estos chinos !!
> 
> Hash Rate



Para mi esta claro lo que ha pasado, alguien tiene nuevos juguetitos y han apagado los viejos para colocar y enchufar los nuevos.


----------



## Tuttle (29 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Qué impide a los no-chinos fabricar sus propios chips o comprarlos y ponerse a minar? Si los chinos (como si, a menos que estén controlados por un gobierno actuando al unísono) tuvieran todos el mismo interés de cargarse Bitcoin y poder usar sus chips de pisapapeles.
> Si los no-chinos no tienen acceso a energía barata es su problema... Los chinos tienen energía barata porque no han quemado antes tanta energía, han hecho obras de ingeniería enormes y sobretodo porque están consiguiendo rentabilizar enormemente la energía que producen. Por ejemplo, minan Bitcoin en vez de minar otra cosa. O hacen funcionar fábricas en vez de alimentar parásitos.
> Qué impide a los chinos utilizar su energía barata en hacer un ataque del 51% en BTG? Acaso no tienen ya esos chips para jugar al WoW, con los que les sería aún más fácil llevarlo a cabo que si tuvieran que como material específico?
> 
> ...



Hacer un ataque del 51% no solo sirve para cargarte la moneda, sirve para controlarla, para bloquear transacciones y al final lo que busca el gobierno chino es poder meter mano en todos los mercados que pueda, las criptomonedas igual. Los chinos tienen excedentes de todo porque la directriz era crecer económicamente a todo trapo.

Un algoritmo PoW que solo se pueda minar con GPUs es más fácil usando la medida de hashes/s pero como no hay alternativa más potente no es un problema, la minería será igual de rentable porque se generará un bloque cada 10 minutos. La especialización de la minería se logra vía software.

Un centro de datos cargado de GPUs vale para muchas más cosas que jugar al Fortnite.


----------



## tastas (29 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Hacer un ataque del 51% no solo sirve para cargarte la moneda, sirve para controlarla, para bloquear transacciones y al final lo que busca el gobierno chino es poder meter mano en todos los mercados que pueda, las criptomonedas igual. Los chinos tienen excedentes de todo porque la directriz era crecer económicamente a todo trapo.
> 
> Un algoritmo PoW que solo se pueda minar con GPUs es más fácil usando la medida de hashes/s pero como no hay alternativa más potente no es un problema, la minería será igual de rentable porque se generará un bloque cada 10 minutos. La especialización de la minería se logra vía software.
> 
> Un centro de datos cargado de GPUs vale para muchas más cosas que jugar al Fortnite.



Bloquear transacciones y controlar una criptomoneda es cargártela. 
Todos los gobiernos tienen como objetivo crecer a todo trapo.
Entonces BTG es la moneda que de verdad va a conseguir que no se mine con chips más potentes y todos estarán siempre en igualdad de condiciones? No sé por qué pero no me lo acabo de creer. 
Para Bitcoin es irrelevante que los GPUs se usen para jugar al fortnite o para curar el sida.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (29 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Bloquear transacciones y controlar una criptomoneda es cargártela.
> Todos los gobiernos tienen como objetivo crecer a todo trapo.
> Entonces BTG es la moneda que de verdad va a conseguir que no se mine con chips más potentes y todos estarán siempre en igualdad de condiciones? No sé por qué pero no me lo acabo de creer.
> 
> Taptap



La filosofía del gobierno Chino no es machacar al capitalista, es dejarlo hacer pero controlar su actividad y en caso de suponer un riesgo para el sistema ponerlo en su sitio. Bitcoin es una tecnología que te permite operar fuera del sistema y eso a los chinos no les debe de gustar mucho pero han preferido seguir el camino de controlar la minería a base de tecnología y crédito y ya lo han conseguido.

BTG es una alternativa entre muchas, la diversificación de tecnología en el mundo de las cryptos es su fortaleza.


----------



## tastas (29 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> La filosofía del gobierno Chino no es machacar al capitalista, es dejarlo hacer pero controlar su actividad y en caso de suponer un riesgo para el sistema ponerlo en su sitio. Bitcoin es una tecnología que te permite operar fuera del sistema y eso a los chinos no les debe de gustar mucho pero han preferido seguir el camino de controlar la minería a base de tecnología y crédito y ya lo han conseguido.
> 
> BTG es una alternativa entre muchas, la diversificación de tecnología en el mundo de las cryptos es su fortaleza.



Por la naturaleza de Bitcoin, a menos que se pongan en modo Norkoreano, China lo va a tener muy complicado para controlar la sus mineros y no digamos para llevar el minado de Bitcoin más allá de los límites protocolo sin salir trasquilados.

BTG no aporta nada, pues cambios en la PoW ya los han planteado otras monedas y no ha servido para mucho más que dar una alegría económica a sus desarrolladores. La fortaleza en el mundo de las cryptos la da la estabilidad de Bitcoin. Sin esa estabilidad, todas las cryptos no valdrían nada, al menos durante un tiempo hasta que el descalabro de BTC fuera corregido.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (29 Sep 2019)

@tastas 

¿Tu te crees que los chinos se chupan el dedo? Para permitir el desarrollo de esta industria, que amenaza la estabilidad del sistema bancario tradicional sobre el que opera el gobierno chino, tienen personal de confianza trabajando y a expertos analizando y desarrollando. Lo que vayan a hacer con su poder sobre el bitcoin solo ellos lo saben pero el comunismo está en las antípodas del anarco -capitalismo que es la ideología fundacional del Bitcoin.

Lo del BTG te lo respondo en su hilo.


----------



## tastas (29 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @tastas
> 
> Lo que vayan a hacer con su poder sobre el bitcoin solo ellos lo saben pero el comunismo está en las antípodas del anarco -capitalismo que es la ideología fundacional del Bitcoin.
> 
> .



Precisamente el anarcocapitalismo permite integrar a comunistas... Siempre que cumplan con las normas establecidas entre las partes implicadas.
Si China o los mineros, da igual el país, rompen las normas de consenso, se arriesgan a acabar muy jodidos.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (29 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Precisamente el anarcocapitalismo permite integrar a comunistas... Siempre que cumplan con las normas establecidas entre las partes implicadas.
> Si China o los mineros, da igual el país, rompen las normas de consenso, se arriesgan a acabar muy jodidos.
> 
> Taptap



Están los chinos temblando.


----------



## paketazo (29 Sep 2019)

¿Creéis posible que en algún punto de la linea de tiempo pasada del minado BTC se haya producido un ataque del 51% redistribuyendo un alto % de la riqueza en unas manos concretas, sin levantar sospechas y dejando creer al mundo que nada ha pasado?

En unos años con un BTC más estable y afianzado esos BTC se descongelan poco a poco y van cumpliendo su función de medio de pago y al fin y al cabo de control y poder...evidentemente no hablo de un par de cientos...hablo de un % relativo del total de lo minado 5% 10%.

Un saludo


----------



## tastas (29 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Creéis posible que en algún punto de la linea de tiempo pasada del minado BTC se haya producido un ataque del 51% redistribuyendo un alto % de la riqueza en unas manos concretas, sin levantar sospechas y dejando creer al mundo que nada ha pasado?
> 
> En unos años con un BTC más estable y afianzado esos BTC se descongelan poco a poco y van cumpliendo su función de medio de pago y al fin y al cabo de control y poder...evidentemente no hablo de un par de cientos...hablo de un % relativo del total de lo minado 5% 10%.
> 
> Un saludo



A ver si te respondo bien, que no estoy seguro:
Un ataque del 51% solo puede hacer dobles gastos, no hacer transacciones de direcciones que han estado quietas. Para conocer claves privadas de direcciones que han estado quietas necesitas una potencia de cálculo inimaginable hoy en día, tener una capacidad de minado del 51% no ayuda en nada a eso.
Si la única manera de llegar a hacerte con BTC mediante un ataque del 51% es reordenando bloques, esto se notaría por bloques huérfanos y, especialmente, porque habría alguien esperando una transacción que pese a tener una, dos o más confirmaciones (no muchas más) al final se queda sin controlar ese saldo.
Si encima estamos hablando de hacer esto para un 10% de lo minado sin que nadie dé la voz de alarma, sería muy complicado.

La razón por la que algunos desarrolladores (seguramente todos en BTC) desconfíen de las zero proof es porque si se produce algo raro es muy difícil darse cuenta antes de que sea demasiado tarde. La transparencia de BTC, aunque es un incordio para la privacidad, hace la red más segura.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Creéis posible que en algún punto de la linea de tiempo pasada del minado BTC se haya producido un ataque del 51% redistribuyendo un alto % de la riqueza en unas manos concretas, sin levantar sospechas y dejando creer al mundo que nada ha pasado?
> 
> En unos años con un BTC más estable y afianzado esos BTC se descongelan poco a poco y van cumpliendo su función de medio de pago y al fin y al cabo de control y poder...evidentemente no hablo de un par de cientos...hablo de un % relativo del total de lo minado 5% 10%.
> 
> Un saludo



Tenéis que repasar en qué consiste un ataque 51%.

Un ataque 51% no redistribuye nada, ni roba bitcoins de direcciones ricas, ni nada por el estilo.

Un ataque 51%, o bien deja los bloques en blanco, o bien hace un doble gasto de alguna transacción efectuada por el atacante. Nada más. Ni puede sustraer bitcoins, ni puede crear bitcoins de la nada.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

A ver, con un ataque del 51% se pueden CENSURAR TRANSACCIONES, el atacante podría negarse a incluir determinadas transacciones en los nuevos bloques.

Con un ataque del 51% se puede REVERTIR TRANSACCIONES, el atacante podría usar sus criptoactivos para generar una transacción de gasto válida, luego revertir la transacción, lo que daría la impresión de que todavía posee las criptomonedas que acaba de gastar.

El resultante sería que BTC estaría muerto. Si tenemos en cuenta que ahora mismo en China físicamente se dispone de un 70% aproximado del total del HASH, resuta que el gobierno chino se ha convertido en amo y señor de BTC y que va a hacer lo que quiera con todos los fondos depositados en BTC.

Pero a ver, vosotros creeis que las grandes instituciones occidentales no están al caso de esto ? Si BTC realmente fuera libre y descentralizado ya estaría cotizando el millón de dólares. Pero nada más lejos de la realidad, es un instrumento que crearon los cyberpunks que ha quedado en manos del gobierno chino.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver, con un ataque del 51% se pueden CENSURAR TRANSACCIONES, el atacante podría negarse a incluir determinadas transacciones en los nuevos bloques.



Es correcto. El que encuentra el bloque decide (o mejor dicho ya ha decidido previamente cuando lo encuentra) las transacciones que pone en él.


easyridergs dijo:


> Con un ataque del 51% se puede REVERTIR TRANSACCIONES, el atacante podría usar sus BTC para generar una transacción de gasto válida, luego revertir la transacción, lo que daría la impresión de que todavía posee las criptomonedas que acaba de gastar.



No es correcto. Podría usar SUS RECURSOS (hardware de minado y energía) para crear una cadena alternativa a un coste muy alto (y después efectuar tal ataque). Los BTC que tenga el atacante no influyen para nada en las variables del ataque.

Se te ha olvidado decir que la dificultad para hacer ese ataque (es decir la cantidad de recursos necesarios) crece exponencialmente conforme se van añadiendo bloques. Por eso para transacciones gordas se recomienda esperar 6 confirmaciones.



easyridergs dijo:


> El resultante sería que BTC estaría muerto. Si tenemos en cuenta que ahora mismo en China físicamente se dispone de un 70% aproximado del total del HASH, resuta que el gobierno chino se ha convertido en amo y señor de BTC y que va a hacer lo que quiera con todos los fondos depositados en BTC.



Resulta que no tienes ni puta idea de como funcionan las cosas en China y te crees que funciona como Venezuela, en la que el bobierno mina con aparatos robados a la población para tener BTC para poder hacer transferencias internacionales.



easyridergs dijo:


> Pero a ver, vosotros creeis que las grandes instituciones occidentales no están al caso de esto ? Si BTC realmente fuera libre y descentralizado ya estaría cotizando el millón de dólares. Pero nada más lejos de la realidad, es un instrumento que crearon los cyberpunks que ha quedado en manos del gobierno chino.



Gñeee xi jinping dueño y señor de China gñeee


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Es correcto. El que encuentra el bloque decide (o mejor dicho ya ha decidido previamente cuando lo encuentra) las transacciones que pone en él.
> 
> No es correcto. Podría usar SUS RECURSOS (hardware de minado y energía) para crear una cadena alternativa a un coste muy alto (y después efectuar tal ataque). Los BTC que tenga el atacante no influyen para nada en las variables del ataque.
> 
> ...



Lo que está claro que más del 70% del minado se encuentra físicamente en China, además más del 80% de los pool son administrados por 4 empresas Chinas. Aquí ya no hablamos de si es caro, barato, posible o imposible, aquí avisamos de que BTC está en poder de China y pueden hacer lo que quieran, ya no una ataque del 51%, pueden hacer uno del 60, del 70 o del 80. Los grandes fondos occidentales lo saben y por eso no lo van tocar ni con uña palo. Botón de ejemplo es Bakkt, todo el mundo flipándosela con Bakkt y está siendo un truño monumental.

Mira, cada uno se engaña como quiere, pero la realidad es tozuda y lo peor es que no se está haciendo nada para cambiarla.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que está claro que más del 70% del minado se encuentra físicamente en China, además más del 80% de los pool son administrados por 4 empresas Chinas. Aquí ya no hablamos de si es caro, barato, posible o imposible, aquí avisamos de que BTC está en poder de China y pueden hacer lo que quieran, ya no una ataque del 51%, pueden hacer uno del 60, del 70 o del 80.



¿Y un ataque del 95% o 100% porqué no? Si, como dices, el invento está en poder de china...

Oh, wait, que estás mintiendo. Ootra vez. Y van...


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Y un ataque del 95% o 100% porqué no? Si, como dices, el invento está en poder de china...
> 
> Oh, wait, que estás mintiendo. Ootra vez. Y van...



Muy fácil, porque todavía no han conseguido tanta concentración. Creo que será muy difícil que pasen del 85% mientras siga rentable minar en países con Islandia o Argentina. El problema sería si bloquearan la distribución de nuevas generaciones de ASICS fuera de China, entonces sí que se quedarían sin competencia ya que las viejas no podrían competir en rendimiento con las nuevas.

Hay que ponerse en la cabeza que ya no es problema de costos, es problema de voluntad y oportunidad política.


----------



## Tuttle (30 Sep 2019)

@barborico 

Todos hemos visto como se las gastan los chinos cuando entran en un sector: urbanismo, móviles, paneles solares...

Tienen todos los recursos para generar más del 51% de potencia de hash, electricidad barata, fabricantes, diseñadores, y un acceso al crédito brutal.

Si tenían el 50% de la producción de acero, esto que es una ganga en comparación con la industria pesada es de imaginar que ya tienen el 51% o más.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Muy fácil, porque todavía no han conseguido tanta concentración. Creo que será muy difícil que pasen del 85% mientras siga rentable minar en países con Islandia o Argentina.



¿Pero tiene China poder sobre Bitcoin o no tiene, o solo un poquito, o solo la mayoría? 
Y si es la mayoría, ¿eso significa que se lo pueden follar cuando quieran? ¿eso significa que China puede hacer lo que quiera con Bitcoin?



easyridergs dijo:


> El problema sería si bloquearan la distribución de nuevas generaciones de ASICS fuera de China, entonces sí que se quedarían sin competencia ya que las viejas no podrían competir en rendimiento con las nuevas.



¿Y porqué no lo hacen? Que tontos estos chinos, pudiendo hacer ataques del 100% y no hacerlos.

Entonces cuando decías esto:


> Aquí ya no hablamos de si es caro, barato, posible o imposible, aquí avisamos de que *BTC está en poder de China* y pueden hacer lo que quieran, ya no una ataque del 51%, pueden hacer uno del 60, del 70 o del 80.



Estabas mintiendo. OK, ya no tengo ninguna duda.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Pero tiene China poder sobre Bitcoin o no tiene, o solo un poquito, o solo la mayoría?
> Y si es la mayoría, ¿eso significa que se lo pueden follar cuando quieran? ¿eso significa que China puede hacer lo que quiera con Bitcoin?
> 
> 
> ...



Para de hacer el ridículo, está todo bien clarito explicado, léete el texto con tranquilidad, investiga un poco por tu cuenta y reflexiona.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Todos hemos visto como se las gastan los chinos cuando entran en un sector: urbanismo, móviles, paneles solares...
> 
> Tienen todos los recursos para generar más del 51% de potencia de hash, electricidad barata, fabricantes, diseñadores, y un acceso al crédito brutal.
> 
> Si tenían el 50% de la producción de acero, esto que es una ganga en comparación con la industria pesada es de imaginar que ya tienen el 51% o más.



Hay algo que se os escapa: el diseño de Bitcoin.

Bitcoin está diseñado para que, si vas a su favor, tengas todas las de ganar, si intentas ir en su contra, tienes todas las de perder.

Es decir, al gobierno chino le va a resultar mucho más rentable ir a su favor que ir en su contra.

Por una sencilla razón:
- Ponerse corto en BTC, ¿cual el es máximo que se puede ganar? El 100%.
- Ponerse largo en BTC, ¿cual el es máximo que se puede ganar? ...

Bitcoin es una nueva arma geopolítica.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para de hacer el ridículo, está todo bien clarito explicado, léete el texto con tranquilidad, investiga un poco por tu cuenta y reflexiona.



Claro, claro, tu eres el experto, faltaría más


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Hay algo que se os escapa: el diseño de Bitcoin.
> 
> Bitcoin está diseñado para que, si vas a su favor, tengas todas las de ganar, si intentas ir en su contra, tienes todas las de perder.
> 
> ...



Pareces un político, decir eso y nada es lo mismo, son palábras vacías.

El gobierno chino no necesita para nada BTC, cuando quiera le da puerta.


----------



## Tuttle (30 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Hay algo que se os escapa: el diseño de Bitcoin.
> 
> Bitcoin está diseñado para que, si vas a su favor, tengas todas las de ganar, si intentas ir en su contra, tienes todas las de perder.
> 
> ...



A los chinos les sale el dinero por las orejas, a ellos lo que les interesa es la estabilidad política del régimen, y el bitcoin, y otras cryptos, pueden ser usadas para financiar a la disidencia, pero tampoco les interesa quedarse atrás en una tecnología incipiente que puede dar lugar a un sistema financiero mucho más eficiente que el que tenemos montado.

Yo apuesto a que ya tienen los protocolos y el código implementado para hacer las modificaciones a la cadena de bloques que consideren necesarias cuando la cosa amenace de salirse de madre.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2019)

Yo apuesto a que usarán Bitcoin para follarse al dólar.

Me lo imagino: el precio en USD de BTC subiendo y en yuanes... totalmente estable o subiendo mucho menos.

En fin, a saber que pasará


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> El gobierno chino no necesita para nada BTC, cuando quiera le da puerta.



Entonces especulas que todavía no le han dado puerta porque...


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Entonces especulas que todavía no le han dado puerta porque...



Porque a nivel global BTC no representa nada. Si algún día fuera importante y tu y todos hubieramos confiado en BTC, China podrá disponer de nuestros fondos como les de la gana. Hasta que llegue ese día ¿Para que se van cargar BTC? el botín todavía es demasiado pequeño, y mientras los mineros chinos ganan pasta.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver, con un ataque del 51% se pueden CENSURAR TRANSACCIONES, el atacante podría negarse a incluir determinadas transacciones en los nuevos bloques.




Pero a ver, ignorante de la vida, si no tienes ni puta idea de como funciona bitcoin mejor estate callado y no demuestres tu ignorancia.

Un ataque del 51% no puede censurar transacciones. Como mucho puede decidir no incluir las transacciones que no desee en los bloques que mine, igual que puede hacer alguien que tenga un 1% o un 99%. Y no pasa absolutamente nada, si no lo hace él ya lo hará el otro 49%.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero a ver, ignorante de la vida, si no tienes ni puta idea de como funciona bitcoin mejor estate callado y no demuestres tu ignorancia.
> 
> Un ataque del 51% no puede censurar transacciones. Como mucho puede decidir no incluir las transacciones que no desee en los bloques que mine, igual que puede hacer alguien que tenga un 1% o un 99%. Y no pasa absolutamente nada, si no lo hace él ya lo hará el otro 49%.



Veo que te desespera la verdad y pasas al insulto. El ataque del 51%, en este caso pude ser mayor porque China acumula el 70% directo de hash, hace que el atacante pueda confirmar sus bloques más rápido que los de otros participantes de la red. Esto conllevará la CENSURA de la transacciones que el atacante considere, así de claro, no hay más vuelta de hoja.


----------



## Tuttle (30 Sep 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero a ver, ignorante de la vida, si no tienes ni puta idea de como funciona bitcoin mejor estate callado y no demuestres tu ignorancia.
> 
> Un ataque del 51% no puede censurar transacciones. Como mucho puede decidir no incluir las transacciones que no desee en los bloques que mine, igual que puede hacer alguien que tenga un 1% o un 99%. Y no pasa absolutamente nada, si no lo hace él ya lo hará el otro 49%.



Si puede hacerlo porque aunque los otros minero vuelvan a incluir la transacción, con el 51% puedes forkear la cadena antes de que se incluyera la transacción, y reminarlo todo otra vez sin incluir la transacción. Esto está sacado del libro de Andreas pagina 255.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hasta que llegue ese día ¿Para que se van cargar BTC? el botín todavía es demasiado pequeño, y mientras los mineros chinos ganan pasta.



La pregunta es: ¿para qué se lo van a cargar si les beneficia más ir a su favor que lo contrario?

Otra pregunta también muy curiosa: ¿se lo van a cargar si el 70% de la minería -tal y como dices- esta en su país? No creo, eh


----------



## easyridergs (30 Sep 2019)

barborico dijo:


> La pregunta es: ¿para qué se lo van a cargar si les beneficia más ir a su favor que lo contrario?
> 
> Otra pregunta también muy curiosa: ¿se lo van a cargar si el 70% de la minería -tal y como dices- esta en su país? No creo, eh



Para cargárselo necesitan que la mayoría de la minería esté en su país, esto ya lo tienen.

Cuando les interese ir en su contra lo harán, simplemente porque pueden. Repito, ahora no tienen prisa en cargárselo, pero no dudes que si todos acabamos confiando en BTC lo harán, o simple mente lo dejarán correr, porque como lo controlan serán los dueños de lo suyo y de lo nuestro, y solo podrás hacer lo que ellos quieran.


----------



## tastas (30 Sep 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si puede hacerlo porque aunque los otros minero vuelvan a incluir la transacción, con el 51% puedes forkear la cadena antes de que se incluyera la transacción, y reminarlo todo otra vez sin incluir la transacción. Esto está sacado del libro de Andreas pagina 255.



Encontrando uno de cada dos bloques de media podrían intentarlo hacer una vez, hacerlo más sería muy arriesgado.
¿Y si el 49% restante, por puro azar, encuentra 5 bloques seguidos desde el bloque en el que intentabas el doble gasto?
Es por esto que especialmente para grandes cantidades (que son las que están sujetas a que un doble gasto por ataque del 51% se produzca) se recomienda esperar al menos 6 confirmaciones, y si sabes que están pasando cosas raras (grandes variaciones en la tasa de hash por guerra con bch, muchos bloques huérfanos...) Es conveniente esperar más confirmaciones antes de dar por bueno un pago con BTC.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (30 Sep 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Encontrando uno de cada dos bloques de media podrían intentarlo hacer una vez, hacerlo más sería muy arriesgado.
> ¿Y si el 49% restante, por puro azar, encuentra 5 bloques seguidos desde el bloque en el que intentabas el doble gasto?
> Es por esto que especialmente para grandes cantidades (que son las que están sujetas a que un doble gasto por ataque del 51% se produzca) se recomienda esperar al menos 6 confirmaciones, y si sabes que están pasando cosas raras (grandes variaciones en la tasa de hash por guerra con bch, muchos bloques huérfanos...) Es conveniente esperar más confirmaciones antes de dar por bueno un pago con BTC.
> 
> Taptap



Teóricamente plausible, estadísticamente improbable.


----------



## sirpask (30 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para cargárselo necesitan que la mayoría de la minería esté en su país, esto ya lo tienen.
> 
> Cuando les interese ir en su contra lo harán, simplemente porque pueden. Repito, ahora no tienen prisa en cargárselo, pero no dudes que si todos acabamos confiando en BTC lo harán, o simple mente lo dejarán correr, porque como lo controlan serán los dueños de lo suyo y de lo nuestro, y solo podrás hacer lo que ellos quieran.



Los chinos tienen el 90% de la producción y ensamblaje de semiconductores para cualquier aparato electrónico. ¿Les interess cargarselo?
No por dos razones:
1- Da dinero.
2- Si no riegas tu el huerto, vendrá otro, y lo regará por ti.

Imagínate que el Chipin hace mal una transacción y pide a todos los mineros que hagan un fork o rolback... ¿Les saldría a cuenta?


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si puede hacerlo porque aunque los otros minero vuelvan a incluir la transacción, con el 51% puedes forkear la cadena antes de que se incluyera la transacción, y reminarlo todo otra vez sin incluir la transacción. Esto está sacado del libro de Andreas pagina 255.



¿ Pero no veis que no tiene sentido eso ? Estais diciendo que forkean, luego otros mineros añaden las transacciones censuradas en ese fork y tienen que volver a forkear de nuevo para que esas transacciones queden censuradas. O sea fork del fork y reforkeo porque me toca, así indefinidamente.

O sea que alguien se tiene que gastar una millonada para tener mas del 50%, seguir gastándose una millonada cada día que esta en funcionamiento y todo eso para nada porque no sacará ningún beneficio de ello.

En fin, si quereis meter FUD para promocionar vuestra mierdIOTA de turno al menos curraroslo un poco mas, no solteis la primera tonteria que os venga a la cabeza.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Pero no veis que no tiene sentido eso ? Estais diciendo que forkean, luego otros mineros añaden las transacciones censuradas en ese fork y tienen que volver a forkear de nuevo para que esas transacciones queden censuradas. O sea fork del fork y reforkeo porque me toca, así indefinidamente.
> 
> O sea que alguien se tiene que gastar una millonada para tener mas del 50%, seguir gastándose una millonada cada día que esta en funcionamiento y todo eso para nada porque no sacará ningún beneficio de ello.
> 
> En fin, si quereis meter FUD para promocionar vuestra mierdIOTA de turno al menos curraroslo un poco mas, no solteis la primera tonteria que os venga a la cabeza.



Es un pulso entre quien tiene la mayoría del poder de minado y el resto. En ese caso pueden reescribir la cadena de bloques como les de la gana ya que tienen potencia de hash para ello.

Se gastan una millonada, pero así son los chinos, ¿acaso no construyen ciudades vacías? ahora mismo ganan un dineral con la minería y de paso controlan la cadena de bloques, dos por el precio de uno.

Y no, no tengo un duro en IOTA.


----------



## MIP (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Es un pulso entre quien tiene la mayoría del poder de minado y el resto. En ese caso pueden reescribir la cadena de bloques como les de la gana ya que tienen potencia de hash para ello.
> .



No pueden reescribir la cadena como les se la gana porque los nodos la rechazarían si se salen del consenso.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> No pueden reescribir la cadena como les se la gana porque los nodos la rechazarían si se salen del consenso.



Cierto, pero excluir una transacción no rompe el consenso.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Pero no veis que no tiene sentido eso ? Estais diciendo que forkean, luego otros mineros añaden las transacciones censuradas en ese fork y tienen que volver a forkear de nuevo para que esas transacciones queden censuradas. O sea fork del fork y reforkeo porque me toca, así indefinidamente.
> 
> O sea que alguien se tiene que gastar una millonada para tener mas del 50%, seguir gastándose una millonada cada día que esta en funcionamiento y todo eso para nada porque no sacará ningún beneficio de ello.
> 
> En fin, si quereis meter FUD para promocionar vuestra mierdIOTA de turno al menos curraroslo un poco mas, no solteis la primera tonteria que os venga a la cabeza.



A ver si te enteras, la millonada ya se la han gastado, sino de que ya tienen el 70% de hash físico. Tiene los mineros, tienen la electricidad y tienen la tecnología. Pero lo mejor de todo es que le ha salido barato, porque esa millonada que se han gastado la han amortizando cobrando comisiones desmesuradas por el uso de la red, osea, vosotros mismos les habéis pagado la fiesta a los chinos. Vosotros habéis dado el control de BTC a los Chinos y cuando no les interese se lo petarán. De momento bajan y suben el Hash como les apetece y suben y bajan la cotización cuando les da la gana. Joder, es que es de risa que todavía 4 tontos crean que BTC es libre y descentralizado. Está claro que sufrís de SINDROME DE ESTOCOLMO "Trastorno psicólogico temporal que aparece en la persona que ha sido secuestrada y que consiste en mostrarse comprensivo y benevolente con la conducta de los secuestradores e identificarse progresivamente con sus ideas" Quizás un psicólogo o un psiquiatra os iría bien.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Oct 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Imagínate que el Chipin hace mal una transacción y pide a todos los mineros que hagan un fork o rolback... ¿Les saldría a cuenta?



Este ejemplo me ha recordado cuando "hackearon" un exchanger chino (Binance) y el dueño propuso a toda la comunidad y en especial, a los mineros chinos, hacer un rollback de la cadena para recuperar los bitcoins.

La respuesta de todos, incluidos los propios mineros chinos fue que "ni de coña". Los mineros no van a matar la gallina de los huevos de oro, y el ejemplo del hackeo de binance lo demuestra.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Este ejemplo me ha recordado cuando "hackearon" un exchanger chino (Binance) y el dueño propuso a toda la comunidad y en especial, a los mineros chinos, hacer un rollback de la cadena para recuperar los bitcoins.
> 
> La respuesta de todos, incluidos los propios mineros chinos fue que "ni de coña". Los mineros no van a matar la gallina de los huevos de oro, y el ejemplo del hackeo de binance lo demuestra.



Por fin reconoces que la integridad de BTC depende de la voluntad de los mineros. Pero que pasa si la gran mayoría de éstos están en un país que es la primera potencia mundial, que es un estado totalitario y que económicamente no le representa nada cargarse BTC. Pues que BTC está secuestrado por el gobierno chino, que los usuarios de la red no pintan nada y que todas las transacciones de la red BTC pasan bajo la censura del gobierno chino.


----------



## p_pin (1 Oct 2019)

Easy-trol-ridergs no quiere entender que los chinos minan por que es rentable hacerlo. Y para ello han invertido-invierten dinero y trabajo
Ganan más manteniendo el actual estado que con otros escenarios, es sencillo de entender si se tiene voluntad... pero...

....Easy-trol-ridergs en el fondo no atiende a razones por que sólo quiere expander mierda y FUD, para eso está aquí, ya lleva años diciendo lo mismo,.... "fin del BTC" "valdrá cero"... otros como él tuvieron la dignidad de desaparecer


----------



## sirpask (1 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por fin reconoces que la integridad de BTC depende de la voluntad de los mineros. Pero que pasa si la gran mayoría de éstos están en un país que es la primera potencia mundial, que es un estado totalitario y que económicamente no le representa nada cargarse BTC. Pues que BTC está secuestrado por el gobierno chino, que los usuarios de la red no pintan nada y que todas las transacciones de la red BTC pasan bajo la censura del gobierno chino.



Que no joder, es algo que deberian enseñar en primero de infantil.
El Cliente manda!.

Si los usuarios de Bitcoin no confian en los chinos, se irán a otra cripto, y los chinos perderán miles de millones de dolares.

Los usuarios seguiran como si nada, y los chinos se quedaran sin su dinero.

Eso es lo que mantiene el equilibrio.
Por cierto, esto vale para Bitcoin y para el mercadona.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Que no joder, es algo que deberian enseñar en primero de infantil.
> El Cliente manda!.
> 
> Si los usuarios de Bitcoin no confian en los chinos, se irán a otra cripto, y los chinos perderán miles de millones de dolares.
> ...



¿Cómo se irán a otra crypto con los fondos bloqueados?


----------



## sirpask (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Cómo se irán a otra crypto con los fondos bloqueados?



Como que bloqueados? Si hay un fork la vida sigue igual como en ether.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Como que bloqueados? Si hay un fork la vida sigue igual como en ether.



Eso, un fork se hace en un par de minutos, y búscame un hash que no tengan los chinos controlado. La hostia para el bitcoin sería de órdago. Estamos hablando de geopolítica, no de economía del mercadona.


----------



## p_pin (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Cómo se irán a otra crypto con los fondos bloqueados?



Pero para qué quieren los chinos hundir el mercado en el que gastan su dinero, trabajo, investigación, inversión,..

Tú te cagas en tu puesto de trabajo? por que es eso lo que estás diciendo


----------



## sirpask (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Eso, un fork se hace en un par de minutos, y búscame un hash que no tengan los chinos controlado. La hostia para el bitcoin sería de órdago. Estamos hablando de geopolítica, no de economía del mercadona.



Que impide a Europa o a USA usar su excedente de energia, y fabricar nuevos Asics para competir con china? Si no lo hacen es por que aun no es un tema de geopolitica, solo mercantil.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero para qué quieren los chinos hundir el mercado en el que gastan su dinero, trabajo, investigación, inversión,..
> 
> Tú te cagas en tu puesto de trabajo? por que es eso lo que estás diciendo



Las criptomonedas aparecen y entran en conflicto directamente con el mundo financiero tradicional, donde antes solo había una clase de dinero muy controlado por los estados y los bancos, las criptos ofrecen una alternativa a todo ese sistema, mas barato, más eficiente y mejor ¿Y tu te crees que gobiernos y banqueros van a permitir que alguien les quite el poder de controlar la moneda que les da un poder casi absoluto sobre la sociedad?

En las guerras se crean recursos muy caros que requieren mucha investigación y trabajo y se les manda a la destrucción en pro de la victoria.



sirpask dijo:


> Que impide a Europa o a USA usar su excedente de energia, y fabricar nuevos Asics para competir con china? Si no lo hacen es por que aun no es un tema de geopolitica, solo mercantil.



La obesidad tanto la física como la intelectual, si ya lo hacen los chinos ¿Por qué esforzarse? Aparte tanto Europa como EEUU ni tiene excedentes energéticos, ni tiene la cadena de suministro ni la industria de integración electrónica, y mucho me temo que tampoco el talento como para ponerse a hacerlo.

Añado: En tu firma tienes un ejemplo claro de lo que le pasa a los que mean fuera del tiesto.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Oct 2019)

Excedentes de electricidad dicen, menudos ignorantes. Están como locos montando centrales nucleares, quemando carbón y ahora resulta que les sobra la energía. Yo no se si vivís con una venda en los ojos o es que estáis chalados. Quizás el que estéis minando con la energía que robáis a vuestros padres os distorsiona la percepción de la realidad.

Lo bueno es que con vuestras afirmaciones estáis admitiendo que BTC depende de la voluntad de terceros, sean los propios mineros o sean los gobiernos. Estáis admitiendo que BTC no es libre y no pertenece a sus usuarios sino que pertenece a los que hacen negocio con él.


----------



## p_pin (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Las criptomonedas aparecen y entran en conflicto directamente con el mundo financiero tradicional, donde antes solo había una clase de dinero muy controlado por los estados y los bancos, las criptos ofrecen una alternativa a todo ese sistema, mas barato, más eficiente y mejor ¿Y tu te crees que gobiernos y banqueros van a permitir que alguien les quite el poder de controlar la moneda que les da un poder casi absoluto sobre la sociedad?
> 
> En las guerras se crean recursos muy caros que requieren mucha investigación y trabajo y se les manda a la destrucción en pro de la victoria.



Joder, por un lado dices que los gobiernos están en contra de las criptos, y por otro que China invierte en BTC y en minería...

En qué quedamos?

Si se deja de minar en China, hay suficiente poder de minado para que BTC siga adelante, además del espacio que dejará en el mercado a que otros mineros en otras partes del mundo inviertan

Ya se vio el poder de la minería, con la entonces mayor empresa de asic Bitmain, sucumbiendo a UASF... ya se ha visto en qué ha quedado BCrash

A parte que hay que distinguir entre los gobiernos y los ciudadanos, el interés de unos y el de otros, y tú estás metiendo a todos los chinos en el mismo saco


----------



## p_pin (1 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Excedentes de electricidad dicen, menudos ignorantes. Están como locos montando centrales nucleares, quemando carbón y ahora resulta que les sobra la energía. Yo no se si vivís con una venda en los ojos o es que estáis chalados. Quizás el que estéis minando con la energía que robáis a vuestros padres os distorsiona la percepción de la realidad.
> 
> Lo bueno es que con vuestras afirmaciones estáis admitiendo que BTC depende de la voluntad de terceros, sean los propios mineros o sean los gobiernos. Estáis admitiendo que BTC no es libre y no pertenece a sus usuarios sino que pertenece a los que hacen negocio con él.



En el mundo real, el que existe, la electricidad se gasta en quien la paga. Minar BTC es rentable, por muchos post que escribas troleando, eso no va a cambiar


----------



## easyridergs (1 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> En el mundo real, el que existe, la electricidad se gasta en quien la paga. Minar BTC es rentable, por muchos post que escribas troleando, eso no va a cambiar



Pregúntaselo a los okupas que pinchan la luz del mundo real, a ver cuánto pagan. Que la luz que consume tu minero la pague tu padre no te da el derecho a decir que la pagas tú.


----------



## p_pin (1 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a los okupas que pinchan la luz del mundo real, a ver cuánto pagan. Que la luz que consume tu minero la pague tu padre no te da el derecho a decir que la pagas tú.



Yo no mino, no es rentable minar en España, yo miné en 2014, y la factura la pagaba de mi bolsillo, deja de acusar a los demás de lo que no son... que además de troll pareces un niño-rata


----------



## easyridergs (1 Oct 2019)

Más leña al fuego, los chinos avisando que con la introducción de los nuevos equipos de minado previstos para fin de año, los viejos ya se pueden tirar a la basura, todavía será menos rentable minar con ellos, aunque el precio no baje. Ale, MAS CENTRALIZACIÓN CHINA. El que quiera regalar la pasta al gobierno chino ya sabe que tiene que hacer, comprar Bitcoin.

Los mineros de Bitcoin ya estudian apagar máquinas si el precio de BTC cae por debajo de los 7.500 dólares


----------



## easyridergs (1 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo no mino, no es rentable minar en España, yo miné en 2014, y la factura la pagaba de mi bolsillo, deja de acusar a los demás de lo que no son... que además de troll pareces un niño-rata



Vaya, no sale rentable minar en España. Pues claro, porque solo se puede minar en China. 

BASTA YA DE VENDER ESTAFAS


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Joder, por un lado dices que los gobiernos están en contra de las criptos, y por otro que China invierte en BTC y en minería...
> 
> En qué quedamos?
> 
> ...



Los gobiernos y los bancos están contra las criptos y la forma de controlarlas es con lo que ellos tienen músculo financiero. La forma de destruir bitcoin es hacerse con el control de la minería. 

China no va a dejar de minar ¿porqué iban a hacerlo? Tienen las máquinas funcionando aunque sea a pérdidas porque es la forma de controlar la cryptomoneda.

No se si entiendes el concepto de régimen autoritario frente a democracia. En China los ciudadanos bailan al ritmo de la música que les pincha el gobierno.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Oct 2019)

Si a algún minero que emplee hardware antiguo deja de salirle rentable minar, que apague el equipo y que se ponga a comprar bitcoins con el dinero que tenía pensado emplear en electricidad. La solución es sencilla y es un dilema que se le presenta a cualquiera que empieza a aprender cómo funciona Bitcoin. ¿Mino mis bitcoins o los compro?. Pues haces unos números rápidos con los costes de electricidad y ya tienes la respuesta.

Apagando el hardware de minado obsoleto y comprando los bitcoins se autoregula perfectamente el sistema.

¿No os estáis poniendo un poquito pesaditos ya los believers de una shitcoin PoS centralizada (=IOTA) y de una shitcoin/estafa que vende a los cuatro vientos su imposibilidad de minado ASIC, pero que ya cuenta en su haber con un ataque 51% mediante minado ASIC (=BitcoinGold)?.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ...
> 
> ¿No os estáis poniendo un poquito pesaditos ya los believers de una shitcoin PoS centralizada (=IOTA) y de una shitcoin/estafa que vende a los cuatro vientos su imposibilidad de minado ASIC, pero que ya cuenta en su haber con un ataque 51% mediante minado ASIC (=BitcoinGold).



Salió el faltoso y prepotente, que solo insulta porque no le quedan argumentos.

Si te molestan mis contribuciones tienes el ignore a tu servicio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Salió el faltoso y prepotente, que solo insulta porque no le quedan argumentos.
> 
> Si te molestan mis contribuciones tienes el ignore a tu servicio.



¿Sabes lo que me molesta? Que intentes pegar el pelotazo sistemáticamente con mierdas, como por ejemplo con el burbucoin hace años, cuando incluso intentabas enrolarme en esa mierda a base de mensajes privados y ya en aquel momento te envié a cagar, o ahora con la perra que te ha entrado con una scamcoin insegura y que no sirve para nada, exactamente igual que la burbucoin. No has aprendido nada desde entonces.

Te envié a cagar entonces y te vuelvo a enviar a cagar ahora. Ni servía para nada crear una burbucoin entonces ni sirve para nada el bitcoingold ahora.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que me molesta? Que intentes pegar el pelotazo sistemáticamente con mierdas, como por ejemplo con el burbucoin, cuando incluso intentabas enrolarme en esa mierda a base de mensajes privados y ya en aquel momento te envié a cagar, o ahora con la perra que te ha entrado con una shitcoin insegura y que no sirve para nada, exactamente igual que la burbucoin. No has aprendido nada desde entonces.



No era burbucoin, eran latunes y no pasó de la idea inicial, pricipalmente por diferencias con Remonster.

Y la perra me ha entrado con la centralización del bitcoin, siendo BTG la solución viable para tener un bitcoin distribuido en toda su arquitectura. Fallos en todo desarrollo de software en su etapa inicial es lo más normal del mundo.

Y francamente no eres una persona de mi agrado, como he dicho faltoso, prepotente y maleducado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Oct 2019)

Tuve que entrar yo en el hilo de tu shitcoin bitcoingold a recordar a la gente la información importante que tú, muy convenientemente, habías omitido allí, como por ejemplo que, aunque se venda como "resistente al minado ASIC", ya se le había atacado 51% mediante ASICs y robado a un shitxchanger más de diez millones de dólares.

Y me importa tres cojones la opinión que tengas de mi, igual que me importaba tres cojones la de keinur, digipl, zz00zz, easyrider, tixel, skull&bones, etc. Os seguiré sacando los colores igual y seguro que, cuando me canse yo, cualquier otro forero libertario con firmes principios ocupará mi lugar.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los que pretendéis pegar el pelotazo rápido a base de intentar engañar a los novatos avariciosos no merecéis nada mejor. Tuve que entrar yo en el hilo de tu shitcoin bitcoingold a recordar a la gente la información importante que tú, muy convenientemente, habías omitido allí, como por ejemplo que, aunque se venda como "resistente al minado ASIC", ya se le había atacado 51% mediante ASICs y robado a un shitxchanger más de diez millones de dólares.



Llevo aquí desde 2007 y ahora resulta que soy un estafador. 

Anda vete a tomar ...


----------



## MIP (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Cierto, pero excluir una transacción no rompe el consenso.



Claro, vamos a gastarnos millones en excluir una transacción, suena a plan perfecto.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Claro, vamos a gastarnos millones en excluir una transacción, suena a plan perfecto.



La idea es vamos a gastarnos millones coger a los bitcoins por las pelotas. Quien dice una transacción pueden ser millares.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Llevo aquí desde 2007 y ahora resulta que soy un estafador.
> 
> Anda vete a tomar ...



Yo no he dicho que lo seas, pero he de juzgarte por tus actos. ¿Te he enviado yo algún privado intentando calentar alguna mierda?. ¿Me he puesto a lloriquear de rabia cuando se meten en alguno de mis hilos a cantar las verdades de la barquera? ¿Dónde pones en tu primer post del hilo de Bitcoin Gold que ya fue atacado 51% con ASICs, precísamente justo lo contrario de lo que presumes (= resistencia al minado ASIC)?

Yo cuando me he equivocado en el mundillo de las criptomonedas, lo he reconocido y lo he contado para que no le pase a nadie más. No se me caen los anillos por hacerlo. Sin embargo aquí ni Dios asume fracasos o reconoce errores.


----------



## MIP (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> La idea es vamos a gastarnos millones coger a los bitcoins por las pelotas. Quien dice una transacción pueden ser millares.



También podemos gastarnos esos mismos millones en asaltar las bóvedas del banco de Inglaterra. Pero no lo hacemos por la misma razón, que es que no merece la pena.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Llevo aquí desde 2007 y ahora resulta que soy un estafador.
> 
> Anda vete a tomar ...



Estafador igual no eres porque no has encontrado suficientes pardillos que piquen en tu estafa pero desde luego que no es porque no lo hayas intentado hacerlo en mas de una ocasion. Que lo lleves haciendo desde el 2007 lo unico que denota es que eres un tio persistente.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que lo seas, pero he de juzgarte por tus actos. ¿Te he enviado yo algún privado intentando calentar alguna mierda?. ¿Me he puesto a lloriquear de rabia cuando se meten en alguno de mis hilos a cantar las verdades de la barquera?



Tienes un pequeño problema con tu ego, háztelo mirar.



MIP dijo:


> También podemos gastarnos esos mismos millones en asaltar las bóvedas del banco de Inglaterra. Pero no lo hacemos por la misma razón, que es que no merece la pena.



Los chinos construyen ciudades fantasma, tiran de chequera con una soltura inaudita. Y ahora tienen cogido por los huevos al bitcoin, mientras se sacan una pasta y mantienen el proyecto en una escala que no les suponga riesgo a su sistema bancario.



ninfireblade dijo:


> Estafador igual no eres porque no has encontrado suficientes pardillos que piquen en tu estafa pero desde luego que no es porque no lo hayas intentado hacerlo en mas de una ocasion. Que lo lleves haciendo desde el 2007 lo unico que denota es que eres un tio persistente.



¿Cuándo he pedido yo dinero para ningún algún proyecto? 
Bueno, alguno me llamó estafador cuando defendí el bitcoin en este foro, nada a lo que no esté acostumbrado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Oct 2019)

Vale, quizás no busques pegar el pelotazo rápido con Bitcoin Gold y yo me hubiese podido exceder con mis palabras, pero joder, defendéis hasta el paroxismo criptomonedas que no se sostienen por ningún lado incluso a sabiendas de que la cacareada "ASIC resistance" es una utopía.


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

@Sr.Mojón 

Te contesto en el hilo de BTG


----------



## easyridergs (1 Oct 2019)

Osea, que BTC está centralizado por China y como ya no tenéis argumentos os dedicáis a insultar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Osea, que BTC está centralizado por China y como ya no tenéis argumentos os dedicáis a insultar.



No hay ninguna solución mejor que el PoW. Y la prueba la llevamos viendo 10 años ya. Tu shitcoin está centralizada por el coordinador y no va a cambiar, de la misma forma que no ha cambiado Maidsafe, ni peercoin, etc. No existe ninguna shitcoin que ofrezca nada disruptivo porque antes debería de presentar un paper con una solución a un problema irresoluble hasta entonces, tal y como hizo Satoshi con el paper de Bitcoin.

Hasta ese momento, no existe nada más allá de Bitcoin. Asumidlo de una vez.


----------



## Arctic (1 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Osea, que BTC está centralizado por China y como ya no tenéis argumentos os dedicáis a insultar.



Bitcoin es la mayor criptomoneda, su valor es más del doble de la suma de todas las demás. Qué otro argumento necesitas? Todos los que tienen el dinero en ella son tontos? Todos se equivocan? Mira, te voy a hacer un favor diciéndote algo que algún pariente o ser querido tenía que haberte dicho hace mucho: NO ERES MUY LISTO. No pasa nada, estadísticamente es normal y solamente hay que entender las propias limitaciones. Olvida la posibilidad de enseñarle algo a alguien, por tu bien. Si sigues emperrado en que tú conoces algo que los demás ignoran, te equivocas. Algo habrás mirado mal. Abandona esa idea, pasa de largo y sigue con tus quehaceres. Aunque ahora no lo veas, no eres El Elegido. Te lo prometo.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No hay ninguna solución mejor que el PoW. Y la prueba la llevamos viendo 10 años ya. Tu shitcoin está centralizada por el coordinador y no va a cambiar, de la misma forma que no ha cambiado Maidsafe, ni peercoin, etc. No existe ninguna shitcoin que ofrezca nada disruptivo porque antes debería de presentar un paper con una solución a un problema irresoluble hasta entonces, tal y como hizo Satoshi con el paper de Bitcoin.
> 
> Hasta ese momento, no existe nada más allá de Bitcoin. Asumidlo de una vez.



BTC es POS centralizado en China. Por todo lo demás que dices demuestras una vez más que eres un fanático ignorante .


----------



## Tuttle (1 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Osea, que BTC está centralizado por China y como ya no tenéis argumentos os dedicáis a insultar.



Viven en su feliz mundo de negación, alguna lagrimilla se les caerá por frustración pero nada que el tiempo no cure.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No hay ninguna solución mejor que el PoW. Y la prueba la llevamos viendo 10 años ya. Tu shitcoin está centralizada por el coordinador y no va a cambiar, de la misma forma que no ha cambiado Maidsafe, ni peercoin, etc. No existe ninguna shitcoin que ofrezca nada disruptivo porque antes debería de presentar un paper con una solución a un problema irresoluble hasta entonces, tal y como hizo Satoshi con el paper de Bitcoin.
> 
> Hasta ese momento, no existe nada más allá de Bitcoin. Asumidlo de una vez.




No les quites la ilusión hombre, necesitan algún clavo ardiente al que agarrarse. En el fondo solo están fastidiados porque piensan que han perdido la oportunidad de sus vidas por no comprar bitcoin hace años cuanto cotizaba a menos de $100. No se dan cuenta de que lo más fácil seria comprar bitcoin a los precios actuales porque aun le queda mucho recorrido por delante.


----------



## p_pin (2 Oct 2019)

Los que difunden FUD, ahora les toca a Tuttle y al eterno Easy, cada uno de ellos promueve y apoya una cripto distinta entre sí, igual que en el pasado el Tixel (Bcrash), o el Kaplan (pivx), Kenur, o vete a saber cuántos más que no recuerdo.... todos a vender las bondades de su cripto y en contra de BTC.... el tiempo va pasando, BTC prevalece, y algunos se largaron para no volver


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Los que difunden FUD, ahora les toca a Tuttle y al eterno Easy, cada uno de ellos promueve y apoya una cripto distinta entre sí, igual que en el pasado el Tixel (Bcrash), o el Kaplan (pivx), Kenur, o vete a saber cuántos más que no recuerdo.... todos a vender las bondades de su cripto y en contra de BTC.... el tiempo va pasando, BTC prevalece, y algunos se largaron para no volver



No es FUD, es centralización.


----------



## p_pin (2 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> No es FUD, es centralización.



Es FUD, por que la situación que comentáis ni es nueva, ni ha cambiado. Los chinos minan por que es rentable hacerlo. lo que NO ES RENTABLE, es dejar de minar o atacar a la fuente de tus ingresos.... Ya hace años cuando se produjo el fork de Bcrash, una sola empresa se sospechaba que tenía poder de minado para hacer un ataque 51%, Bitmain, con Jihan a la cabeza, que querían que BTC fuera su chiringuito... el resultado ya sabemos cual es.... Jihan fue destituido de Bitmain, y Bcrash se metió en peleas internas que terminaron en otro fork.... Desde entonces BTC es más fuerte, tiene más capitalización, y se ha desecho de la mierda que ya no le apoya ( pillas? ). Y además Bitmain... sigue minando BTC.... qué cosas eh!!!!


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Es FUD, por que la situación que comentáis ni es nueva, ni ha cambiado. Los chinos minan por que es rentable hacerlo. lo que NO ES RENTABLE, es dejar de minar o atacar a la fuente de tus ingresos.... Ya hace años cuando se produjo el fork de Bcrash, una sola empresa se sospechaba que tenía poder de minado para hacer un ataque 51%, Bitmain, con Jihan a la cabeza, que querían que BTC fuera su chiringuito... el resultado ya sabemos cual es.... Jihan fue destituido de Bitmain, y Bcrash se metió en peleas internas que terminaron en otro fork.... Desde entonces BTC es más fuerte, tiene más capitalización, y se ha desecho de la mierda que ya no le apoya ( pillas? ). Y además Bitmain... sigue minando BTC.... qué cosas eh!!!!



No, no es nueva y probablemente pasen años antes de que la centralización sea inocua para BTC, porque por grande que sea la capitalización ahora todavía juega en la liga de los pequeños productos financieros, pero cuando intente saltar a jugar con los grandes es cuando le caerán los palos. Yo por eso diversifico.

Mi enhorabuena yo la hice la semana pasada.


----------



## p_pin (2 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> No, no es nueva y probablemente pasen años antes de que la centralización sea inocua para BTC, porque por grande que sea la capitalización ahora todavía juega en la liga de los pequeños productos financieros, pero cuando intente saltar a jugar con los grandes es cuando le caerán los palos. Yo por eso diversifico.



Capitalización de la liga de los pequeños?
No sé tío, teniendo en cuenta que no tiene a los bancos centrales detrás inflando activos, no vas a encontrar más que un grupo de empresas en el mundo con más capitalización, en España en particular, no hay empresa con más capitalización, así que supongo que el Santander o Inditex son pequeños

Si BTC salta a la liga de los mayores inversores (grandes mercados; fondos de cobertura, reservas monetarias soberanas), no habrá BTC para todos y el precio dará miedo


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> ...
> 
> Si BTC salta a la liga de los mayores inversores (grandes mercados; fondos de cobertura, reservas monetarias soberanas), no habrá BTC para todos y el precio dará miedo



Y todos seremos felices milmillonarios, es tan bonito el cuento... Yo no me lo creo, uno no hace esa fortuna si no lucha por ella, no basta con hodl hasta llegar a esa cifra.


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

No, no es fácil, pero tampoco tiene la dificultad para entrar en las grandes ligas de capital.


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

Te guste o no el bitcoin es un activo financiero y como tal se negocia en mercados y no es tan diferente de una moneda, una acción o un bono como para crear una liga propia. Si es cierto que los fundamentos son mucho más complejos pero desde el punto de vista del usuario es una moneda más.


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

Como ingeniero minas/metalúrgico de formación que soy te digo que no hay nada más simple que átomos de oro organizados en una estructura cúbica centrada en las caras. Bitcoin es mucho más complejo que eso y la complejidad da lugar a fallos unos pequeños otros muy gordos.

Bitcoin y las demás criptodivisas tienen su hueco por el desastre de políticas monetarias/bancarias aplicadas por los grandes paises/bloques y es en este caso donde bitcoin es una alternativa más simple y eficiente y puede salvar al ciudadano de unos políticos y banqueros que no hacen políticas pensando en el medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

La química cuántica no le interesa ni al banquero ni al usuario, solo cuántos átomos de oro tiene el lingote, la moneda o la joya. Es de una simpleza casi poética.


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

@Stalker82 
¿El bitcoin simple? Lo es si lo comparas con los sistemas bancarios actuales que son capa, sobre capa, sobre capa de código obsoleto. Pero la construcción de la cadena de bloques es algo muy complejo que requiere conocimientos criptográficos, redes, estadística, bases de datos, redes P2P, Forth...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> La química cuántica no le interesa ni al banquero ni al usuario, solo cuántos átomos de oro tiene el lingote, la moneda o la joya. Es de una simpleza casi poética.



Demasiado complejo. Le sobra una enorme nube de electrones que lo hace fácilmente detectable. Bitcoin no tiene esa nube.


----------



## Tuttle (2 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Demasiado complejo. Le sobra una enorme nube de electrones que lo hace fácilmente detectable. Bitcoin no tiene esa nube.



No hay gente buscando sus wallets millonarios ni nada por el mundo.


----------



## Mopois (2 Oct 2019)

Nunca vi un debate sobre las propiedades del oro interpretado de un modo tan literal.


----------



## sansmith (2 Oct 2019)

Buenas amig@s,

Estoy escribiendo una serie de artículos que buscan acerca Bitcoin al público general. Creo que en general, las personas aprendemos mejor a través de historias y metáforas así que intento usar ambas en los textos.

Os comparto el primer texto, dividido en dos partes que trata sobre la Concepción de Bitcoin como respuesta a las injusticias de la Gran Recesión y del sistema monetario en general:

https://medium.com/@gaelgss/bitcoin-un-instrumento-de-acción-política-db529d855f7f

https://medium.com/@gaelgss/bitcoin-ante-todo-un-instrumento-de-acción-política-parte-ii-3c92a8ef83fe 


Se aceptan, comentarios y críticas.

Saludos!

Twitter: @sansmithcapital


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2019)

sansmith dijo:


> Buenas amig@s,
> 
> Estoy escribiendo una serie de artículos que buscan acerca Bitcoin al público general. Creo que en general, las personas aprendemos mejor a través de historias y metáforas así que intento usar ambas en los textos.
> 
> ...



En realidad fue el S. XIX el que funcionó bajo un patrón oro, no el XX. En la primera guerra mundial se inició el abandono de facto a la conversión de papelitos de colores en oro por los bancos centrales y que era de libre acceso para toda la ciudadanía durante buena parte del S. XIX y principios del XX.

Como la financiación de las matanzas de pobres y ciudadanos de segunda en el frente y el uso de medios masivos de asesinato en masa costaba mucho y la gente ya sufría grandes impuestos, los estados idearon la forma de trasladar el coste de la carnicería mediante inflación monetaria y para evitar la constricción a la expansión era imposible mantener el patrón oro.

Esta situación entre guerras se suavizó, pero para el final de la segunda guerra mundial casi todo rastro del patrón oro había ya desaparecido.

Nixon en el 72 (*) solo decretó lo que ya de facto ocurría desde 1945, desde el triunfo de las ideas keynesianas en el lado de la política (ya que no son ideas económicas...).

(*) De Gaulle se lo olió y unos años antes repatrió hacia los USA todos los papelitos de color con el símbolo del dólar, por los que consiguió una cantidad extra de oro, que permanece desde entonces a buen recaudo en Francia.

De Gaulle fue un verdadero hombre de estado que amaba su país, y gracias al cual Francia es una nación SOBERANA, a diferencia de Franco que se arrodilló e hizo que España fuera lo que es, una colonia sin soberanía, con bases militares y supeditada al interés extranjero.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2019)

Yo digo una cosa.

Si China tiene una cosa que a largo plazo la lógica dice que se va revalorizar. ¿Para que se la quiere cargar?

Ha tenido años para cargársela, y lo único que está pasando es que están ganando dinero con ella. Pero se la quieren cargar.

Pues vale.

Cuando al BTC le dan vaivenes bajistas, el número de comentarios absurdos (Objetivamente absurdos, otra cosa son opiniones) aumenta linealmente.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo digo una cosa.
> 
> Si China tiene una cosa que a largo plazo la lógica dice que se va revalorizar. ¿Para que se la quiere cargar?
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de cargársela o no, es cuestión de que por diseño Bitcoin es un sistema descentralizado y ahora mismo la minería está centralizada en China, lo que supone una serie de desventajas, sobre todo desde el punto de vista de valor como activo financiero. Es prácticamente como si fuera un banco chino, puedes operar con el pero siempre has de tener en cuenta que el gobierno chino lo controla y si por interses geopolíticos les interesa cargársela están en situación de hacerlo. 

Cosa que no pasaría si la minería estuviera descentralizada.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

¿Y qué impediría a los chinos minar en ese fork? Bitcoin está a día de hoy cogido por las pelotas, ya se que os cuesta reconocerlo pero cuando antes se de cuenta la gente antes se tomarán medidas en pro de la viabilidad del proyecto.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

¿Y cómo se le expulsa? ¿Haciendo un fork? Los tienes picando hashes en un par de días. Esto no es un club social con un portero diciendo quién puede minar y quién no.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

¿Sabes algo de arquitectura de aplicaciones de internet?

Puedes bloquear las IPs y las direcciones, los chinos resuelven esa dificultad en menos de 5 minutos.

Me flipa que la gente no vea lo gordo del problema de tener a uno de los más grandes países del planeta tomando el control del núcleo crítico de bitcoin. Es alucinante.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Y qué impediría a los chinos minar en ese fork? Bitcoin está a día de hoy cogido por las pelotas, ya se que os cuesta reconocerlo pero cuando antes se de cuenta la gente antes se tomarán medidas en pro de la viabilidad del proyecto.



Pueden minar en ese fork mientras cumplan el consenso. En el momento en el que lo incumplan volverán a ser apartados de nuevo y se quedaron solos en su propia cadena.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pueden minar en ese fork mientras cumplan el consenso. En el momento en el que lo incumplan volverán a ser apartados de nuevo y se quedaron solos en su propia cadena.



¿Sabes cómo está construido bitcoin? No se puede apartar a los mineros porque el protocolo es anónimo, si haces un nuevo fork no hay nada que impida que entren a minar en ese fork.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Sabes cómo está construido bitcoin? No se puede apartar a los mineros porque el protocolo es anónimo, si haces un nuevo fork no hay nada que impida que entren a minar en ese fork.



Vuelve a leer mi mensaje porque no lo entendiste. Pueden entrar a minar en ese fork pero cumpliendo las normas de consenso, si las incumplen se vuelven a quedar solos otra vez en su propia cadena.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

Yo aviso a navegantes, el que quiera verlo que lo vea. Está en la definición de la wikipedia, si se centraliza ya no es bitcoin.



> *Bitcoin*[a] (*₿*) is a cryptocurrency. It is a *decentralized* digital currency without a central bank or single administrator that can be sent from user to user on the peer-to-peer bitcoin network without the need for intermediaries.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vuelve a leer mi mensaje porque no lo entendiste. Pueden entrar a minar en ese fork pero cumpliendo las normas de consenso, si las incumplen se vuelven a quedar solos otra vez en su propia cadena.



¿Y cómo se impone esa exclusión? Explicame el algoritmo.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se impone esa exclusión? Explicame el algoritmo.



Si no cumplen las normas de consenso, los nodos de la red rechazaran sus bloques con lo cual la cadena crecerá siguiendo los bloques de los mineros que si cumplan el consenso. Los bloques de los mineros maliciosos quedaran huerfanos o seguiran creciendo si ellos mismos siguen minando a continuacion, pero ¿ para que habria de querer nadie minar en una cadena en la que estan ellos solos ? Son chinos, no son tontos.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Sabes algo de arquitectura de aplicaciones de internet?
> 
> Puedes bloquear las IPs y las direcciones, los chinos resuelven esa dificultad en menos de 5 minutos.
> 
> Me flipa que la gente no vea lo gordo del problema de tener a uno de los más grandes países del planeta tomando el control del núcleo crítico de bitcoin. Es alucinante.




Lo curioso es que tú veas ese problema en Bitcoin y no lo veas en el resto de shitforks, ya que si realmente fuera un problema para Bitcoin tambien lo seria para dichas shitcoins.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si no cumplen las normas de consenso, los nodos de la red rechazaran sus bloques con lo cual la cadena crecerá siguiendo los bloques de los mineros que si cumplan el consenso. Los bloques de los mineros maliciosos quedaran huerfanos o seguiran creciendo si ellos mismos siguen minando a continuacion, pero ¿ para que habria de querer nadie minar en una cadena en la que estan ellos solos ? Son chinos, no son tontos.



¿Y como saben un nodo cual es un bloque malicioso? Los bloques están perfectamente formados, se limitan a excluir ciertas transacciones. Y los nodos no proveen ahora mismo de un interfaz que te permita seleccionar cual es la rama correcta.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo curioso es que tú veas ese problema en Bitcoin y no lo veas en el resto de shitforks, ya que si realmente fuera un problema para Bitcoin tambien lo seria para dichas shitcoins.



El problema lo tienen todas las criptomonedas, lo que sucede es que el tema de este hilo es el bitcoin y llevo posteando en él muchos años.

En el momento que se centraliza, para mí se acabó el juego.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

@Stalker82 
El poder de hash depende del coste de la electricidad y de la disponibilidad de otros recursos como materiales y mano de obra, y en estas cuestiones China es imbatible y no tiene porqué dejar de serlo ya que ninguna otra región del planeta está haciendo por crecer economicamente como lo están haciendo los chinos.

Los mineros están a lo que diga el gobierno chino que para eso es un país autoritario, si tienen esa capacidad de minado es porque han recibido crédito tanto los fabricantes de ASICs como los mineros.

Los recursos en el mundo están muy desigualmente distribuidos para muestra el acero:




Y quien dice el acero dice las centrales térmicas que arrancaban una a la semana no hace tanto tiempo.

Y a mi no me pesa, me preocupa más aún viendo que nadie ve el problema.


----------



## p_pin (3 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> El poder de hash depende del coste de la electricidad y de la disponibilidad de otros recursos como materiales y mano de obra, y en estas cuestiones China es imbatible y no tiene porqué dejar de serlo ya que ninguna otra región del planeta está haciendo por crecer economicamente como lo están haciendo los chinos.
> 
> Los mineros están a lo que diga el gobierno chino que para eso es un país autoritario, si tienen esa capacidad de minado es porque han recibido crédito tanto los fabricantes de ASICs como los mineros.
> 
> Y a mi no me pesa, me preocupa más aún viendo que nadie ve el problema.



Te has creído tu propio discurso y tratas de convertirlo en un problema global

Además y te lo digo otra vez, metes a los chinos en el mismo saco, gobierno y población, y los intereses son distintos, por que te podría poner decenas de noticias en las que el gobierno chino ha tratado de poner obstaculos a minar, a tradear, a poseer criptomonedas... pero precisamente tú dices lo contrario, que paga o da crédito para minar... (y por cierto, el gobierno chino no ha hecho cosas distintas a otros gobierno)

Lo único cierto, es que los chinos, los que minan, los que invierten, tienen una rentabilidad, y lo harán mientras puedan, y no lo hacen por que sean chinos, lo hacen por que es rentable.

Qué rentabilidad y qué sentido tiene destruir la fuente de tus ingresos-beneficios?
Si dejan de minar, habrá otros que lo hagan, ocupando ese hueco

Dinos, ¿¿cuánto cuesta minar, con ese poder de minado, incluyendo gasto eléctrico, inversión, para crear un fork en el que sólo van a estar ellos??


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Oct 2019)

¿Cuántos mineros chinos se pasaron a minar el fork de Jihan Wu? Pues muy pocos. Son chinos, pero no son gilipollas.

Los trolles que andan por este hilo intentando calentar sus shitcoins no quieren ser conscientes de que, la mayoría de las situaciones hipotéticas que plantean, ya se han dado, y Bitcoin ha demostrado sobradamente que su diseño y los mecanismos de georía de juegos con los que fue construidos, han respondido a la perfección.

No existe nada fuera de Bitcoin.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Te has creído tu propio discurso y tratas de convertirlo en un problema global
> 
> Además y te lo digo otra vez, metes a los chinos en el mismo saco, gobierno y población, y los intereses son distintos, por que te podría poner decenas de noticias en las que el gobierno chino ha tratado de poner obstaculos a minar, a tradear, a poseer criptomonedas... pero precisamente tú dices lo contrario, que paga o da crédito para minar... (y por cierto, el gobierno chino no ha hecho cosas distintas a otros gobierno)
> 
> ...



La población está a lo que mande el gobierno que para eso es un país autoritario, y la realidad incuestionable es que los chinos tienen y van a tener durante mucho tiempo la capacidad de minado, centralizando la minería bajo el yugo del partido comunista chino. Luego podrán ser colaborativos o dedicarse a sabotear las criptodivisas porque no les interesa que compitan con su producto financiero que haga competencia a las cryptos.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (3 Oct 2019)

Que esté "centralizado en China" es circunstancial. 
Que se pongan de acuerdo los chinos, así, en general, como si todos los chinos fueran un único rebaño guiado por un solo pastor, es como si se pusieran de acuerdo "los informáticos del mundo."


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

Yo sigo dentro, pero en su momento diversifiqué en las alts que me parecían más serias



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cuántos mineros chinos se pasaron a minar el fork de Jihan Wu? Pues muy pocos. Son chinos, pero no son gilipollas.
> 
> Los trolles que andan por este hilo intentando calentar sus shitcoins no quieren ser conscientes de que, la mayoría de las situaciones hipotéticas que plantean, ya se han dado, y Bitcoin ha demostrado sobradamente que su diseño y los mecanismos de georía de juegos con los que fue construidos, han respondido a la perfección.
> 
> *No existe nada fuera de Bitcoin.*



Habló el sr Obispo.



Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Que esté "centralizado en China" es circunstancial.
> Que se pongan de acuerdo los chinos, así, en general, como si todos los chinos fueran un único rebaño guiado por un solo pastor, es como si se pusieran de acuerdo "los informáticos del mundo."



Yo veo China así:


----------



## p_pin (3 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Yo veo China así:



Toma una mejor, mineros que no se dejan un orificio sin excavar


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Toma una mejor, mineros que no se dejan un orificio sin excavar



Estos dejan 2 x 4.000.000.000 orificios por excavar.


----------



## Aksturiax (3 Oct 2019)

Tenéis un concepto algo equivocado sobre "los chinos". 
En temas de dinero y de proteger sus activos, llevan décadas de adelanto toreando a su megaestado. Así pasa que llegan a Occidente y hacen virguerías con el dinero totalmente opacas para los gobiernos "anfitriones".
Quienes no están preparados para proteger la minería ni sus activos son los occidentales. Con cuatro leyes y un poco de presión lo tienen hecho. En China, aunque pueda parecer lo contrario, ese control lo tienen más difícil.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

Cosas como estas pueden inflarle las pelotas a las autoridades chinas

Hong Kong Bitcoin Trading Volume Spikes to Highest Levels Ever Recorded - BeInCrypto


----------



## tastas (3 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Cosas como estas pueden inflarle las pelotas a las autoridades chinas
> 
> Hong Kong Bitcoin Trading Volume Spikes to Highest Levels Ever Recorded - BeInCrypto



Y viéndolo venir (porque no son tontos) no han actuado antes porque...

Por muy centralizada que esté la minería, lo de "el gobierno va a prohibir Bitcoin cuando sea suficientemente grande" lo llevo oyendo desde el primer día que hoyí la palabra Bitcoin. Estaría bien que algún experto se pronunciara sobre cuál es la línea roja que Bitcoin no puede transpasar para que actúen los gobiernos (o el gobierno) y destruya Bitcoin y, sobre todo y más importante, de qué manera harán para destruir una moneda diseñada como una colmena de cucarachas informáticas.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Y viéndolo venir (porque no son tontos) no han actuado antes porque...
> 
> Por muy centralizada que esté la minería, lo de "el gobierno va a prohibir Bitcoin cuando sea suficientemente grande" lo llevo oyendo desde el primer día que hoyí la palabra Bitcoin. Estaría bien que algún experto se pronunciara sobre cuál es la línea roja que Bitcoin no puede transpasar para que actúen los gobiernos (o el gobierno) y destruya Bitcoin y, sobre todo y más importante, de qué manera harán para destruir una moneda diseñada como una colmena de cucarachas informáticas.



No lo vieron venir por lo que dice @Aksturiax, pero sentado el precedente de que la resistencia se financia por esa vía, antes o después buscarán la manera de sacar partido a la palanca que les da tener la mayor parte de la minería en su territorio. Y talento no les falta, los chinos son unos matemáticos/informáticos cojonudos.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

Están encantados los banqueros con el bitcoin...


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

@Stalker82 

Bancos del Reino Unido congelan fondos y bloquean cuentas de usuarios de criptomonedas

Son antagonistas naturales ya que las cryptos están aquí para simplificar gran cantidad de servicios bancarios.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

Know your enemy.


----------



## Tuttle (3 Oct 2019)

Retiran de la tienda de Apple la aplicación que servía a los manifestantes de Hong Kong para organizarse.

Here's that hippie, pro-privacy, pro-freedom Apple y'all so love: Hong Kong protest safety app banned from iOS store

Los chinos no se cortan en ir a por la tecnología que dé libertad a sus ciudadanos si esta les resulta molesta.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

El tipo de libertad que da bitcoin, el de poder mover dinero sin supervisión y control por parte del estado.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

Que triste ver cómo los defensores de Bitcoin se han convertido en defensores del gobierno totalitario chino.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (4 Oct 2019)

Acabarán con el bitcoin igual que han acabado con el .ed2k y el .torrent.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

El problema es que China representa un modelo político y económico que es la centralización máxima de todo, y les va de ... madre. En cambio bitcoin representa una alternativa al modelo liberal europeo/americano donde la centralización del poder bancario genera una enorme corrupción que redunda en una baja eficiencia de las economías especialmente las del sur de Europa, y es por ello por lo que me preocupa tanto la centralización de la minería de Bitcoin.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Pues según lo veo yo la clave del funcionamiento es la descentralización tanto de la creación de la moneda y la cadena de bloques vía PoW así como el registro de transacciones que hacen los nodos. Si centralizas cualquiera de esas dos partes pierdes la esencia de la moneda y se ve susceptible a ataques.

Ahora China o tiene o puede tener fácilmente el control de la moneda y eso es a mi opinión una pésima noticia.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Oct 2019)

El día que se atrevan a hacer eso será el lanzamiento inaugural de las mesh networks. Y eso sí que es imparable. No se le pueden poner puertas al campo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Oct 2019)

De hecho, esa apariencia de control absoluto y de centralización china no es más que una cortina de humo. Si todo estuviera tan centralizado y jerarquizado no existiría la corrupción rampante que tienen en políticos locales y tendrían un censo real de sus ciudadanos, no el cachondeo que tienen ahora. Incluso el famoso firewall chino se lo saltan sus ciudadanos como y cuando quieren.

Todo eso no es más que la aplicación práctica del famoso "aparenta debilidad cuando seas fuerte y fortaleza cuando seas débil" de Tsun Tzu.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho, esa apariencia de control absoluto y de centralización china no es más que una cortina de humo. Si todo estuviera tan centralizado y jerarquizado no existiría la corrupción rampante que tienen en políticos locales y tendrían un censo real de sus ciudadanos, no el cachondeo que tienen ahora. Incluso el famoso firewall chino se lo saltan sus ciudadanos como y cuando quieren.
> 
> Todo eso no es más que la aplicación práctica del famoso "aparenta debilidad cuando seas fuerte y fortaleza cuando seas débil" de Tsun Tzu.



China, a día de hoy la economía más grande del mundo fuertemente vertebrado por el Partido Comunista y allí al corrupto le pegan un tiro en la nuca y su familia paga la bala.

La demografía está perfectamente establecida desde hace décadas o si no como iban a implantar las políticas de hijo único.

Cómo no tienes perfil técnico comprendo que no veas la dificultad de crear un firewall que se interponga entre un país tan integrado en la revolución digital y el resto del mundo.

Me parto la caja con la cita de Tsun Tzu, ahora los rascacielos, autopistas, industrias son de cartón piedra para engañar a los occidentales. China es fuerte y seguirá siendo más fuerte todos los días durante unos años más.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

En la wikipedia no menciona a la OMC. 

Política de hijo único - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

Estoy relativamente contento. Parece que por fin algunos maximalistas de Bitcoin están empezando a intuir el gran problema de la centralización minera China. Sé que no es suficiente, pero por algo hay que empezar. Es verdad que hay otros como Mojón que todavía no se han percatado, pero se le excusa por su bajo nivel académico e intelectual.

Un gobierno totalitario como el Chino no debería controlar Bitcoin, solo el mero hecho de la censura de transacciones ya supone un grave problema en algo nacido para ser libre.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Research: China has the power to destroy Bitcoin


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Yo creo que en unos años habrá una criptodivisa aceptada internacionalmente por sus ventajas sobre el sistema Swift. Que sea bitcoin u otra eso está por ver. Pero la elegancia de la cadena de bloques va a dar lugar a soluciones útiles y de reconocimiento por todas las partes implicadas, usuarios, hackers y banqueros.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

Debido a la centralización BTC nunca llegará a la capitalización de oro. Un apunte básico, si a día de hoy se cerraran todas la minas de oro del mundo, el oro subiría de valor de una manera bestial, todavía sería más escaso y su transporte no depende de los mineros, depende del propietario del oro. 

Por el contrario si todos los mineros de BTC cerraran sus máquinas y nadie minara, BTC sería más escaso pero sus propietarios no podrían disponer de sus BTC ya que en este caso los BTC dependen para ser transferidos de los mineros. Esto provocaría que los BTC se fueran a cero ya que nadie querría algo inútil que no pudiera gastar ni transmitir. Es decir el oro tiene valor por sí mismo, pero BTC no, depende de terceros, cuando estos terceros están concentrados en un área geográfica que depende de un gobierno totalitario al final tus BTC dependen de la voluntad de ese gobierno. Y estamos hablando de la hipótesis más tonta, que es obligar a apagar los mineros, porque cuando dispones del 70% físico de minado ya puedes hacer lo que quieras con BTC, a un coste que para China sería como para cualquier españolito tomarse unas ganas. Ah, y no vale decir, pues se minaría BTC en otro sitio, porque en el mejor de los casos las transacciones tardarían semanas y en el pero de los casos la red sería destrozada minutos.


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Research: China has the power to destroy Bitcoin



Vaya, un artículo de 2018...:
Curioso que cuando más control minero chino, más ha crecido BTC... o quizá es al revés, como BTC crece, cada vez hay más mineros


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Debido a la centralización BTC nunca llegará a la capitalización de oro. Un apunte básico, si a día de hoy se cerraran todas la minas de oro del mundo, el oro subiría de valor de una manera bestial, todavía sería más escaso y su transporte no depende de los mineros, depende del propietario del oro.
> 
> Por el contrario si todos los mineros de BTC cerraran sus máquinas y nadie minara, BTC sería más escaso pero sus propietarios no podrían disponer de sus BTC ya que en este caso los BTC dependen para ser transferidos de los mineros. Esto provocaría que los BTC se fueran a cero ya que nadie querría algo inútil que no pudiera gastar ni transmitir. Es decir el oro tiene valor por sí mismo, pero BTC no, depende de terceros, cuando estos terceros están concentrados en un área geográfica que depende de un gobierno totalitario al final tus BTC dependen de la voluntad de ese gobierno. Y estamos hablando de la hipótesis más tonta, que es obligar a apagar los mineros, porque cuando dispones del 70% físico de minado ya puedes hacer lo que quieras con BTC, a un coste que para China sería como para cualquier españolito tomarse unas ganas. Ah, y no vale decir, pues se minaría BTC en otro sitio, porque en el mejor de los casos las transacciones tardarían semanas y en el pero de los casos la red sería destrozada minutos.



Pues BTC lleva 10 años funcionando, y el FUD que promueves, como bienpagao, ni es nuevo, ni se ha producido
Comparar la minería del oro con la de BTC por que usan el mismo término es lo más tonto que he leído.... desde tu anterior post


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Vaya, un artículo de 2018...:
> Curioso que cuando más control minero chino, más ha crecido BTC... o quizá es al revés, como BTC crece, cada vez hay más mineros



Pues imagínate lo que crecería si la centralización se diera en Suiza.


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Pues imagínate lo que crecería si la centralización se diera en Suiza.



La minería cumple su cometido desde hace 10 años, ni más ni menos


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Las fuentes son una investigación de la universidad de florida:

_The paper establishes its thesis by proving the Bitcoin mining ecosystem has become “heavily centralized.” Cryptocurrency miners have banded to such an extent that “over 80 percent of Bitcoin mining is performed by six mining pools,” with five of those managed directly by individuals or companies based in China._


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

1 de 53 referencias


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Las fuentes son una investigación de la universidad de florida:
> 
> _The paper establishes its thesis by proving the Bitcoin mining ecosystem has become “heavily centralized.” Cryptocurrency miners have banded to such an extent that “over 80 percent of Bitcoin mining is performed by six mining pools,” with five of those managed directly by individuals or companies based in China._



Pero si yo mino en un pool chino, ¿soy chino?


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Algo he jugado con el bibtex y si sé lo que es una referencia.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues BTC lleva 10 años funcionando, y el FUD que promueves, como bienpagao, ni es nuevo, ni se ha producido
> Comparar la minería del oro con la de BTC por que usan el mismo término es lo más tonto que he leído.... desde tu anterior post



Claro, hasta el 2008 no había burbuja, mira que la gente avisaba años antes de lo que iba a pasar, pero nada, que no había burbuja, hasta que zas, burbujón al canto. Y lo malo es que no se ha querido solucionar y seguimos a peor hasta que ya no haya solución. Así eres tú, te va reventar en la cara y lo negarás con la esperanza de no perderlo todo, pero llegará el momento que ya no habrá vuelta atrás y solo te esperará el cero más absoluto.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero si yo mino en un pool chino, ¿soy chino?



Tu sabrás si eres chino o no. Pero el bloque lo construye el pool, de hecho estaban mirando con un nuevo protocolo que permitiera a los mineros elegir las transacciones, pero total van a ser chinos...


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

Demuestra con datos que no sea cierta la centralización China. Aquí hemos puesto decenas de veces artículos y gráficas demostrando la centralización, demuestra tu lo contrario, creo que ya es hora.


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Claro, hasta el 2008 no había burbuja, mira que la gente avisaba años antes de lo que iba a pasar, pero nada, que no había burbuja, hasta que zas, burbujón al canto. Y lo malo es que no se ha querido solucionar y seguimos a peor hasta que ya no haya solución. Así eres tú, te va reventar en la cara y lo negarás con la esperanza de no perderlo todo, pero llegará el momento que ya no habrá vuelta atrás y solo te esperará el cero más absoluto.



Mi inversión inicial ya está más que cubierta, hace años de hecho, perderlo todo? estás tan acostumbrado al hilo de Alts-coins y iota, en el que todos palman, que te crees que los demás están igual que tú


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Puedes creer lo que quieras, esas son las reglas, si tienes razón ganas dinero y si te equivocas pierdes. La forma de no perderlo todo es cubrir el riesgo con una inversión opuesta.


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Tu sabrás si eres chino o no. Pero el bloque lo construye el pool, de hecho estaban mirando con un nuevo protocolo que permitiera a los mineros elegir las transacciones, pero total van a ser chinos...



Yo en su día miné en F2pool, que hoy sigue existiendo, pool chino, pero mi hardware estaba en Espain, hace +5 años

La pregunta, que no puedes responder, es cómo saben de donde es el minero de un pool...

Es como si me registro en un foro que se llame Bubble, que está en Wisconsin, me convierte en Usano?

Si un minero, que arriesga su dinero, inversión, ve que un pool no hace lo que tiene que hacer,.... se irá a otro pool que sí lo haga... por que se juega su dinero, su inversión


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo en su día miné en F2pool, que hoy sigue existiendo, pool chino, pero mi hardware estaba en Espain, hace +5 años
> 
> La pregunta, que no puedes responder, es cómo saben de donde es el minero de un pool...
> 
> ...



Entre otros factores a tener en cuenta al elegir un pool es el ping, Y ese ping desde España a China se toma sus buenos milisegundos.


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Entre otros factores a tener en cuenta al elegir un pool es el ping, Y ese ping desde España a China se toma sus buenos milisegundos.



Lo tendré en cuenta... ah no, que ya hice un x20 ajjaja

Repito la pregunta:

¿C_ómo saben de donde es el minero de un pool?_


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Dinero está puesto en su acepción correcta lo que me da a entender que tu estás confundiéndote con el término moneda.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo tendré en cuenta... ah no, que ya hice un x20 ajjaja
> 
> Repito la pregunta:
> 
> ¿C_ómo saben de donde es el minero de un pool?_



x20, eso aquí es de pobres.

Eso lo saben los pools que tienen las IPs de los mineros, Que presentarán sus estadísticas.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Yo no utilizo términos filosóficos de poder y control. A esos pools y mineros puede entrar un funcionario chino y exigirles que tomen las medidas que consideren oportunas.

Moneda: Es la unidad contable
Dinero: Es el medio de pago

La economía tiene unos conceptos de una complejidad que me voy a convertir en un PCM.


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

Mi tostador está fabricado en China... así que las tostadas que me como están controladas por el gobierno chino


Tuttle dijo:


> x20, eso aquí es de pobres.
> 
> Eso lo saben los pools que tienen las IPs de los mineros, Que presentarán sus estadísticas.



Y dónde han presentado esas estadísticas? ¿

... Cuántos sabes... o... cuanto te inventas...


PD: Por qué es de pobres x20? acaso llevas más en BTG? cuéntanos más!!


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Mi tostador está fabricado en China... así que las tostadas que me como están controladas por el gobierno chino
> 
> 
> Y dónde han presentado esas estadísticas? ¿
> ...



Y que cojones le importa tus tostadas a lo Chinos. Montate una joyería y ya verás como aparecen por la puerta.

Del artículo de sobre el tema de la universidad de Princetown y La Florida

_However, China does host more mining facilities than any other country (data is not available to measure the precise share) [24].

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.02466.pdf_


----------



## p_pin (4 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Y que cojones le importa tus tostadas a lo Chinos. Montate una joyería y ya verás como aparecen por la puerta.
> 
> Del artículo de sobre el tema de la universidad de Princetown y La Florida
> 
> ...



Datos no precisos?

China comunista, electricidad barata, y posibilidad de hacer negocio
Hispanistán progre, la electricidad más cara, y hachazo el que trabaja


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Ya está el faltoso insultando cuando se queda sin argumentos. Ahora bitcoin con esto de China se está llenando bien de mierda.
Mi cartera está diversificada como cualquiera que tenga inversiones y dos dedos de frente.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por el contrario si todos los mineros de BTC cerraran sus máquinas y nadie minara, BTC sería más escaso pero sus propietarios no podrían disponer de sus BTC ya que en este caso los BTC dependen para ser transferidos de los mineros.



Y si cayera un meteorito que destruyera la Tierra entonces bitcoin también valdría cero. Y eso seria más probable incluso de que los mineros dejaran de hacer algo que les resulta rentable y en lo que han invertido mucho dinero.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Poco sabes de como funciona este mundillo tecnológico. Un día estás arriba y eres el amo del cotarro y al año siguiente estás intentando ponerte al día y no quedarte definitivamente fuera (windows vs android)


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y si cayera un meteorito que destruyera la Tierra entonces bitcoin también valdría cero. Y eso seria más probable incluso de que los mineros dejaran de hacer algo que les resulta rentable y en lo que han invertido mucho dinero.



Creo que de cálculo de probabilidades andas un poco cojo. Una cosa son los mineros y otra la autoridad que los rige. Es como los traficantes de droga, es muy beneficioso pero como te pille la autoridad...


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Llevo toda la vida entre ordenadores, con 16 años hacia mis pinitos con el ensablador y ahora me dedico a esto. Pero la carrera de minas fue de puta madre porque te hace entender como funciona el mundo, los informáticos superiores suelen verlo con orejeras.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Creo que de cálculo de probabilidades andas un poco cojo. Una cosa son los mineros y otra la autoridad que los rige. Es como los traficantes de droga, es muy beneficioso pero como te pille la autoridad...



Buen ejemplo me has puesto... todos los dias la autoridad pilla a algun traficante y aun así nunca ha corrido tanta droga como ahora. Si hay demanda y se puede ganar dinero con ello siempre habra alguien en el lado de la oferta.


----------



## Tuttle (4 Oct 2019)

Por el momento voy ganando por goleada, la diversificación no me ha ido tan bien pero es la forma de asegurarse.


ninfireblade dijo:


> Buen ejemplo me has puesto... todos los dias la autoridad pilla a algun traficante y aun así nunca ha corrido tanta droga como ahora. Si hay demanda y se puede ganar dinero con ello siempre habra alguien en el lado de la oferta.



Mira tu, eso no lo había pensado, pools que operen en el mercado negro... Nah en el momento que hagan caja se les localiza la IP.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2019)

Esos pools están separados por disimular un poco, la caída de un 38% de hashrate del otro día me parece que demuestra lo centralizada que está la mineria. Por cierto, ese fue el día en el que el precio bajó casualmente en picado. 
Todos esos pools son secuaces de Bitmain, quien a su vez está muy bien compinchado con algunos exchanges para hacer movimientos de liquidaciones.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

Vamos que nadie ha podido demostrar que BTC no esté controlado por China y que el día que les de la gana o te lo mandan a cero o te paran las transacciones.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y si cayera un meteorito que destruyera la Tierra entonces bitcoin también valdría cero. Y eso seria más probable incluso de que los mineros dejaran de hacer algo que les resulta rentable y en lo que han invertido mucho dinero.



Vamos más probable porque tú lo dices. De momento solo hay pruebas que los mineros hacen con BTC lo que les da la gana.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y si cayera un meteorito que destruyera la Tierra entonces bitcoin también valdría cero. Y eso seria más probable incluso de que los mineros dejaran de hacer algo que les resulta rentable y en lo que han invertido mucho dinero.



Esto no depende de los mineros, depende de la voluntad de la cúpula del partido comunista chino. Los mineros harán lo que se les diga, de momento les dejan hacer.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2019)

Yo creo que no han querido enseñar todas sus cartas, no son tan tontos.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2019)

No digo que no, les gusta controlar todo y puede que les interese BTC, especialmente si los dirigentes se llevan su tajada, en este caso a este le hubiera ido mejor escondiendo su robo en BTC:

Un alto mando del Partido Comunista Chino, detenido por tener en casa 13 toneladas de oro en sobornos

Pero no obstante, mientras siga por encima del 50% el poder de minado de China, se estará expuesto a riesgos de poder censurar transacciones o ataques del 51%.


----------



## tastas (5 Oct 2019)

'Gold-Backed' Crypto Token's Promoter Investigated by Florida Regulators - CoinDesk

Respaldad el blockchain con oro, decían.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (5 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Mira tu, eso no lo había pensado, pools que operen en el mercado negro... Nah en el momento que hagan caja se les localiza la IP.



Nunca se te había ocurrido que btc funcionará incluso aunque a el gobierno de turno no le venga en gana?
Por qué se conecta un nodo a Tor entonces? Por qué no es necesario pedir permiso a nadie para minar?

Podrán joder a algunos mineros si quieren, pero no podrán detener la minería.

Y hoy la minería está concentrada en China de la misma manera que está concentrada la producción de chips o muchísimas otras industrias. La razón es que lo están haciendo mejor que nadie. En un no-monopolio como este, en cuanto los industriales dejen de ser los mejores en su trabajo, en poco tiempo se verán sobrepasados por la competencia.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (5 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Nunca se te había ocurrido que btc funcionará incluso aunque a el gobierno de turno no le venga en gana?
> Por qué se conecta un nodo a Tor entonces? Por qué no es necesario pedir permiso a nadie para minar?
> 
> Podrán joder a algunos mineros si quieren, pero no podrán detener la minería.
> ...



El gobierno chino seguirá teniendo acceso y control sobre los pools y si controla los pools controla los mineros, y eso de minar vía Tor es darle unos segundos de ventaja a la competencia por lo que no se va a dar ya que los mineros seguirán recibiendo su parte. Es al disidente de Hong Kong al que joden, o la transacción entre Japón y Taiwan.

Si la minería de bitcoin se centraliza en China bitcoin es otra shitcoin.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Nunca se te había ocurrido que btc funcionará incluso aunque a el gobierno de turno no le venga en gana?
> Por qué se conecta un nodo a Tor entonces? Por qué no es necesario pedir permiso a nadie para minar?
> 
> Podrán joder a algunos mineros si quieren, pero no podrán detener la minería.
> ...



Felicidades por reconocer que la minería está concentrada en China, has dado un pasito más. Ahora solo te queda entender que eso habilita a que esa minería China controle centralizadamente las transacciones de Bitcoin. Así Bitcoin no depende de sus usuarios, sino de un tercer actor que son los mineros chinos, vamos que dejas de confiar en un banco para pasar a confiar en el gobierno chino.


----------



## p_pin (5 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> El gobierno chino seguirá teniendo acceso y control sobre los pools y si controla los pools controla los mineros, y eso de minar vía Tor es darle unos segundos de ventaja a la competencia por lo que no se va a dar ya que los mineros seguirán recibiendo su parte. Es al disidente de Hong Kong al que joden, o la transacción entre Japón y Taiwan.
> 
> Si la minería de bitcoin se centraliza en China bitcoin es otra shitcoin.



Nvidia tiene el control de BTG, la mayoría de mineros de esa alt-coin, mina con tarjetas Nvidia, toda una criptomoneda en manos de una empresa, no hay mayor centralización

Y que hablen de centralización los que apoyan proyectos en manos de un pequeño grupo de personas y que se han repartido los tokens a su antojo....

Lo cierto es que BTC vale más que el doble que todas las demás juntas, es la forma que tiene el mercado de valorar los proyectos y es la razón por la que en este hilo participan los haters


----------



## Tuttle (5 Oct 2019)

@p_pin

Lo de BTG en su hilo

No se dio hostiazo ni nada cuando se cayó un 40% de la capacidad de hash de golpe. BTC es grande, pero eso es por ser la primera y no haber tenido ningún problema serio hasta ahora con la centralización. La cosa evolucionará según se vaya dando cuenta el mercado de la importancia de la descentralización en el funcionamiento del proyecto.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Oct 2019)

Creo que sería apropiado cambiar el nombre del hilo y llamarlo "EL CONTROL CHINO DE BITCOIN" o "LA CENTRALIZACIÓN CHINA DE BITCOIN". Me gustaría que la gente aportara sus ideas para renombrar el hilo o abrir uno nuevo donde discutir el único tema que importa sobre BTC, que es la centralización China. Por lo demás BTC está muerto y ya no merece la pena hablar de desarrollo ya que no existe.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Oct 2019)

Pues para estar muerto bien que entras una y otra vez a este hilo y hablas del BTC constantemente. Nunca un muerto había dado tanto juego. Sois un LOL contínuo.


----------



## Tuttle (5 Oct 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues para estar muerto bien que entras una y otra vez a este hilo y hablas del BTC constantemente. Nunca un muerto había dado tanto juego. Sois un LOL contínuo.



¿De qué iba a hablar en el hilo? Muerto no estará, pero tiene un problema grave y a cualquiera que se lo digas lo desecha como FUD,


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Creo que sería apropiado cambiar el nombre del hilo y llamarlo "EL CONTROL CHINO DE BITCOIN" o "LA CENTRALIZACIÓN CHINA DE BITCOIN". Me gustaría que la gente aportara sus ideas para renombrar el hilo o abrir uno nuevo donde discutir el único tema que importa sobre BTC, que es la centralización China. Por lo demás BTC está muerto y ya no merece la pena hablar de desarrollo ya que no existe.



Pues venga, te animo a que crees ese hilo y vayas allí a soltar tus paridas, que seguro que tiene mucho éxito.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Oct 2019)

Es que ahora mismo es lo único que tiene BTC, CENTRALIZACION. Por eso ya está muerto, no es Bitcoin.


----------



## p_pin (5 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es que ahora mismo es lo único que tiene BTC, CENTRALIZACION. Por eso ya está muerto, no es Bitcoin.



1128192381923 gilipollez del día de uno de los más tontos del foro

Pasarán los días, meses y este tío seguirá soltando lo mismo que el primer día

BTC prevalecerá y por eso está aquí, jodido por que el apostó por otra cosa en la que pierde hasta la camisa

Pd muerto? pues dile a tu amigo de turno, Tuttle, que deje de comprar BTC y que compra IdIOTA


----------



## tastas (5 Oct 2019)

A todo esto, acabo de ver la charla en el hccp sobre schnoor y Taproot, y lo que he entendido me ha parecido fascinante, sobretodo porque lo que parecía ciencia ficción se podrá activar pronto.
Te permitiría desvincular outputs, en una especie de coinjoin en la cadena principal de Bitcoin, dando un nivel de privacidad enorme ya que en la blockchain aparecerá como una tx cualquiera.
Lo tendrán listo en 2 semanas y se activará por softfork.
Es de hace unas 4 horas.



Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (5 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> 1128192381923 gilipollez del día de uno de los más tontos del foro
> 
> Pasarán los días, meses y este tío seguirá soltando lo mismo que el primer día
> 
> ...



Hay un avance tecnológico sorprendente, se llama el ignore, apuntas un nombre de usuario y deja de molestarte. A mi personalmente no me molesta porque no es ofensivo ni prepotente como sois la mayoría de los que veis bitcoin como la única fe.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> A todo esto, acabo de ver la charla en el hccp sobre schnoor y Taproot, y lo que he entendido me ha parecido fascinante, sobretodo porque lo que parecía ciencia ficción se podrá activar pronto.
> Te permitiría desvincular outputs, en una especie de coinjoin en la cadena principal de Bitcoin, dando un nivel de privacidad enorme ya que en la blockchain aparecerá como una tx cualquiera.
> Lo tendrán listo en 2 semanas y se activará por softfork.
> Es de hace unas 4 horas.
> ...



Se están haciendo de esperar, los hijos de puta de los devs


----------



## easyridergs (5 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> 1128192381923 gilipollez del día de uno de los más tontos del foro
> 
> Pasarán los días, meses y este tío seguirá soltando lo mismo que el primer día
> 
> ...



Puede que sea tonto, pero yo por lo menos no hago como tu y no regalo mi dinero a China.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> A todo esto, acabo de ver la charla en el hccp sobre schnoor y Taproot, y lo que he entendido me ha parecido fascinante, sobretodo porque lo que parecía ciencia ficción se podrá activar pronto.
> Te permitiría desvincular outputs, en una especie de coinjoin en la cadena principal de Bitcoin, dando un nivel de privacidad enorme ya que en la blockchain aparecerá como una tx cualquiera.
> Lo tendrán listo en 2 semanas y se activará por softfork.
> Es de hace unas 4 horas.
> ...



Esto no evita que todo Bitcoin este en manos del gobierno chino. Vamos, otra chapuza más para paletos.


----------



## tastas (5 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Hay un avance tecnológico sorprendente, se llama el ignore, apuntas un nombre de usuario y deja de molestarte. A mi personalmente no me molesta porque no es ofensivo ni prepotente como sois la mayoría de los que veis bitcoin como la única fe.



Pues si no te molesta un so normal que dice que Bitcoin es PoS tienes más paciencia que un santo.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (5 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se están haciendo de esperar, los hijos de puta de los devs



Mejor esperar a los devs, que es normal que actúen con cautela, que al softfork que lo active.
Espero que esto se active sin controversia, a saber qué fud sacan para tratar de que no se active.

Taptap


----------



## easyridergs (5 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Pues si no te molesta un so normal que dice que Bitcoin es PoS tienes más paciencia que un santo.
> 
> Taptap



El subnormal eres tu por no saber ver que Bitcoin es POS chino. Ya lo saben millones de personas, por eso BTC no pasa de donde está.


----------



## bonatti (6 Oct 2019)

Hay algo que no entiendo sobre defender otras criptomonedas PoW similares a Bitcoin, señalando la hipotética centralización de Bitcoin por mayoría de mineros chinos.

Aun suponiendo que se puede diseñar un algoritmo anti ASIC, que requiera GPUs o incluso CPUs de propósito general, ¿cómo ayudaría eso a descentralizar el problema?

Al final, uses el algoritmo que uses, necesitas electricidad, y alli donde esta sea más barata se tenderá a centralizar la minería. Además, por muy especifico que sea el algoritmo, estoy seguro que se podrían crear GPUs o CPUs especialmente eficientes en esa tarea, diferentes de las que se encuentran en un PC estándar. De manera que la especificidad del hardware y su mejor disponibilidad en China (que sería donde se fabricarían previsiblemente), sería equivalente a la situación actual.


----------



## tastas (6 Oct 2019)

bonatti dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre defender otras criptomonedas PoW similares a Bitcoin, señalando la hipotética centralización de Bitcoin por mayoría de mineros chinos.
> 
> Aun suponiendo que se puede diseñar un algoritmo anti ASIC, que requiera GPUs o incluso CPUs de propósito general, ¿cómo ayudaría eso a descentralizar el problema?
> 
> Al final, uses el algoritmo que uses, necesitas electricidad, y alli donde esta sea más barata se tenderá a centralizar la minería. Además, por muy especifico que sea el algoritmo, estoy seguro que se podrían crear GPUs o CPUs especialmente eficientes en esa tarea, diferentes de las que se encuentran en un PC estándar. De manera que la especificidad del hardware y su mejor disponibilidad en China (que sería donde se fabricarían previsiblemente), sería equivalente a la situación actual.



Básicamente no entienden lo que es un monopolio. En una actividad económica en competencia libre siempre habrá alguien que lo haga mejor que el resto.
Eso hace que los peores se tengan que retirar del mercado y dedicarse a otra cosa (¿minar shitcoins?) y que el que lo hace mejor gane más.
Pero solo ganará más mientras sea capaz de mantener su competitividad, ya que cuando no lo haga aparecerán otros agentes para cubrir ese espacio.
El día que China deje de producir los mejores chips, descubriremos que los chips koreanos o americanos son la respeta. El día en que una empresa (pongamos bitmain) quiera cambiar las reglas de consenso a su favor, descubrirán que Bitcoin es el mejor sitio en el que pueden estar. El día en que Bitcoin se pliegue a los intereses de un estado o empresa, descubriremos otra criptomoneda que ofrecerá mejores características que Bitcoin.
Así funciona un mercado libre.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

bonatti dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre defender otras criptomonedas PoW similares a Bitcoin, señalando la hipotética centralización de Bitcoin por mayoría de mineros chinos.
> 
> Aun suponiendo que se puede diseñar un algoritmo anti ASIC, que requiera GPUs o incluso CPUs de propósito general, ¿cómo ayudaría eso a descentralizar el problema?
> 
> Al final, uses el algoritmo que uses, necesitas electricidad, y alli donde esta sea más barata se tenderá a centralizar la minería. Además, por muy especifico que sea el algoritmo, estoy seguro que se podrían crear GPUs o CPUs especialmente eficientes en esa tarea, diferentes de las que se encuentran en un PC estándar. De manera que la especificidad del hardware y su mejor disponibilidad en China (que sería donde se fabricarían previsiblemente), sería equivalente a la situación actual.



La respuesta a la pregunta es la misma de porqué empresas de primera fila se fían infraestructuras millonarias de un proyecto que lleva un friki desde su casa llamado Linux. Y la respuesta es la comunidad de desarrolladores/usuarios que tiene detrás.

Si se ve que China acapara el poder de minado desvirtuando el carácter descentralizado de bitcoin, la comunidad de usuarioss/programadores buscará la solución para que eso no pase y a mi entender la forma de hacerlo es forzar el minado con hardware de cómputo de propósito general.

Esto no significa que no vaya a haber concentración del poder de minado en grandes centros de datos en lugares donde la corriente eléctrica es barata, lo que significa es que en caso de darse un ataque del 51% por parte de alguno de los pools, la comunidad de usuarios de la crypto-moneda va a poder dar respuesta al ataque poniendo su hardware que usan normalmente para otros propósitos como deeplearning, simulado, videojuegos... a minar y así contrarrestar el ataque, aunque les cueste dinero hacerlo.

La libertad requiere sacrificio.


----------



## kikepm (6 Oct 2019)

Joer, viendo la gráfica de BTC Gold, otra de esas bifurcaciones que como dicen en su web:

"_BTG es una criptomoneda basada en Bitcoin, su mineria está basada en GPUs en vez de ASICs.

Los ASIC tienden a monopolizar la minería para algunos grandes jugadores, pero *la minería con GPU significa que cualquiera puede minar nuevamente, restaurando la descentralización y la independencia*. Las recompensas por la minería de GPU van a personas de todo el mundo, en lugar de a los propietarios de los almacenes de ASIC, recreando los efectos de red que solía tener Bitcoin_"

me he quedado a cuadros. Menos mal que las vendía a los pocos días, ya no recuerdo ni a que precio, creo que algunas decenas o pocos cientos de dólares, ahora mirar como están:

*

*

Este es el futuro, vender ya vuestros BTCs malditos


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Joer, viendo la gráfica de BTC Gold, otra de esas bifurcaciones que como dicen en su web:
> 
> "_BTG es una criptomoneda basada en Bitcoin, su mineria está basada en GPUs en vez de ASICs.
> 
> ...



No hay nada como el confort y la seguridad que da tener de tu parte al PCC.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Básicamente no entienden lo que es un monopolio. En una actividad económica en competencia libre siempre habrá alguien que lo haga mejor que el resto.
> Eso hace que los peores se tengan que retirar del mercado y dedicarse a otra cosa (¿minar shitcoins?) y que el que lo hace mejor gane más.
> Pero solo ganará más mientras sea capaz de mantener su competitividad, ya que cuando no lo haga aparecerán otros agentes para cubrir ese espacio.
> El día que China deje de producir los mejores chips, descubriremos que los chips koreanos o americanos son la respeta. El día en que una empresa (pongamos bitmain) quiera cambiar las reglas de consenso a su favor, descubrirán que Bitcoin es el mejor sitio en el que pueden estar. El día en que Bitcoin se pliegue a los intereses de un estado o empresa, descubriremos otra criptomoneda que ofrecerá mejores características que Bitcoin.
> ...



Un monopolio precisamente lo que hace es aniquilar la competencia y evitar que surja. Precisamente una plataforma descentralizada debe disponer de mecanismos para evitar que se produzca el monopolio y así la aniquilación de la competencia. Ya veo que de economía no tienes ni zorra idea, bueno como de todo lo demás.


----------



## Antonius Block (6 Oct 2019)

La descentralización de Bitcoin no se debe de juzgar en base del país en el que haya más pools de minería.

El grado de descentralización, entendiéndolo como grado de independencia ante eventuales inferencias de cualquier tipo de actor, se debe de sopesar en base a una serie de factores.

No le veo validez a la afirmación de que "Bitcoin es POS centralizado" porque la mayor parte de pools estén en China. Bitcoin ni es POS ni está centralizado.

No tomáis en consideración ni la red de nodos que difunden la cadena que consideran correcta ni la red de usuarios que la utilizan. Es que no tiene sentido lo que afirmáis con tanto ahínco.

Si mañana, en un escenario catastrofista, China decide prohibir la minería de criptomonedas, ello no supondría la muerte de Bitcoin ni mucho menos.

Supondría, probablemente una anomalía temporal reflejada en una caída brusca de la potencia hash y una subida del costo de las transacciones, dejando muchas en cola.

A los pocos días se reorganizarían los pools de minado y gente de muchos otros sitios se pondría a minar por una mera cuestión de rentabilidad.

Me gustaría que explicarais concretamente cómo podría China acabar con Bitcoin sin atacar la red de pools en todo el mundo, de mineros en todo el mundo, de nodos en todo el mundo y de usuarios en todo el mundo.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

Antonius Block dijo:


> ...
> 
> Me gustaría que explicarais concretamente cómo podría China acabar con Bitcoin sin atacar la red de pools en todo el mundo, de mineros en todo el mundo, de nodos en todo el mundo y de usuarios en todo el mundo.



Si algún ente tiene control directo sobre pools que superan el 51% de poder de hash de la red eso le permitiría excluir transacciones que le resultasen incómodas, esto es lo que Andreas llama ataque de consenso y está explicado en la página 255 de su libro.

Esto es especialmente peligroso si ese ente es un gobierno autoritario que tiene bajo su control una sociedad altamente tecnificada, que necesita del acceso a fondos para financiar sus protestas como en Hong Kong:

Hong Kong ATMs Run Out of Money As Bitcoin Trading Volume Balloons - BeInCrypto

AÑADO: Nadie quiere destruir bitcoin, lo que quieren es tenerlo bajo control como las aplicaciones de mensajería encriptadas y todo aquello que de libertad al ciudadano frente al estado.


----------



## Antonius Block (6 Oct 2019)

Pero ese ataque del 51% no acaba con Bitcoin. De hecho, si los nodos se niegan a aceptar el trolleo de los mineros (y es de suponer que se nieguen, porque si no la red pierde su razón de ser), ese ataque sale carísimo en términos de energía tirada a la basura.

En definitiva, daría lugar a un hardfork que no lo usaría nadie y que habrá salido bien caro.y tampoco son escenarios que no se hayan dado ya.

Hay que considerar todos los actores de la red y no solamente los mineros. Que además, que los pools sean chinos no implica para nada que todos los mineros apuntados al pool desencripten en China.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Pero ese ataque del 51% no acaba con Bitcoin. De hecho, si los nodos se niegan a aceptar el trolleo de los mineros (y es de suponer que se nieguen, porque si no la red pierde su razón de ser), ese ataque sale carísimo en términos de energía tirada a la basura.
> 
> En definitiva, daría lugar a un hardfork que no lo usaría nadie y que habrá salido bien caro.y tampoco son escenarios que no se hayan dado ya.
> 
> Hay que considerar todos los actores de la red y no solamente los mineros. Que además, que los pools sean chinos no implica para nada que todos los mineros apuntados al pool desencripten en China.



Y si ese ataque del 51% por un ente al que le suda el costo de la electricidad y que hagas los hard forks que te de la gana porque aún así sale ganando, porque se la suda la viabilidad del proyecto Bitcoin.

No se si sabes lo que es minar; minar es una carrera por ver quien encuentra antes un valor que verifique un criterio por lo que los nodos, si están a ganar dinero, que de esto se trata, minarán en el pool más ventajoso para ellos y un criterio de gran peso es el tiempo de ping del minero al pool, por lo que se deduce que los pools chinos estén formados principalmente por minero chinos.


----------



## tastas (6 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Y si ese ataque del 51% por un ente al que le suda el costo de la electricidad y que hagas los hard forks que te de la gana porque aún así sale ganando, porque se la suda la viabilidad del proyecto Bitcoin.



Pues no parece que le saliera muy rentable a Jihan Wu cuando se puso a minar algunos bcash porque le sudaba la viabilidad de Bitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Pues no parece que le saliera muy rentable a Jihan Wang cuando se puso a minar algunos bcash porque le sudaba la viabilidad de Bitcoin.
> 
> Taptap



Están en la sede del Partido Comunista Chino preocupadísimos por la rentabilidad de la minería del bitcoin. Me parece que hablamos a dos escalas diferentes, tú desde el punto de vista micro y yo del macroeconómico/geopolítico.


----------



## tastas (6 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Están en la sede del Partido Comunista Chino preocupadísimos por la rentabilidad de la minería del bitcoin. Me parece que hablamos a dos escalas diferentes, tú desde el punto de vista micro y yo del macroeconómico/geopolítico.



Desde el punto de vista geopolítico, si hay inversión por parte del gobierno chino, tenderá a proteger Bitcoin ya que la red de computación más potente del planeta no se monta con cuatro yuanes.
Sí todo esto ha surgido espontáneamente por parte de cuatro mineros que han ido creciendo, habrá interés en atacar a aquellos mineros enemistados con el gobierno, por ejemplo porque no quieran pagar impuestos, pero eso no afecta a la red. Y en el raro caso de que ataquen a todos los mineros chinos, estos volverán a surgir, en China u otro sitio.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista geopolítico, si hay inversión por parte del gobierno chino, tenderá a proteger Bitcoin ya que la red de computación más potente del planeta no se monta con cuatro yuanes.
> Sí todo esto ha surgido espontáneamente por parte de cuatro mineros que han ido creciendo, habrá interés en atacar a aquellos mineros enemistados con el gobierno, por ejemplo porque no quieran pagar impuestos, pero eso no afecta a la red. Y en el raro caso de que ataquen a todos los mineros chinos, estos volverán a surgir, en China u otro sitio.
> 
> Taptap



A los chinos del PCC les importa una mierda los millones invertidos en equipos, a ellos, lo que les preocupa, es tener a la población bajo control, y si esta tiene acceso a sistemas de pago opacos al gobierno, esto les causa una gran problema en una sociedad muy adelantada en cuestiones digitales ya que corren el riesgo de quedarse atrás.

Por ello lo más plausible no es que intenten prohibirlo o destruirlo si no que buscarán la forma de controlarlo, de la misma manera que ahora los americanos y los anglos están empeñados en que Whatsap abra un puerta trasera y eso, en el bitcoin, se hace controlando la creación de bloques.

Cierto es que se puede hacer un hardfork y mandarlos a freir monas, pero claro tienes que cambiar el algoritmo de hash por uno que no controlen, porque si sigues con el SHA256, estamos en las mismas en un par de días. Entonces lo que haces es buscar entre todos los algoritmos de hash uno que no puedan minar los técnicos chinos que resulta que son unos artistas haciendo chips ASICs. Por lo tanto terminas buscando un algoritmo que sea resistente a ASIC y terminas dándote cuenta de que alguien ha sido más listo que tú y ya lo ha montado llamándolo Bitcoin Gold.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Oct 2019)

Últimamente se está hablando bastante de Erlay, una mejora del protocolo que reducirá el ancho de banda necesario para tener rulando un nodo:

Erlay: An awesome performance improvement to the Bitcoin network


> Erlay will help the Bitcoin network to remain decentralised, by reducing unnecessary communication between the participants in the network.



Andan metidos ahí devs de primera línea, entre ellos Pieter Wuille y Gregory Maxwell.


----------



## tastas (6 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> A los chinos del PCC les importa una mierda los millones invertidos en equipos, a ellos, lo que les preocupa, es tener a la población bajo control, y si esta tiene acceso a sistemas de pago opacos al gobierno, esto les causa una gran problema en una sociedad muy adelantada en cuestiones digitales ya que corren el riesgo de quedarse atrás.
> 
> Por ello lo más plausible no es que intenten prohibirlo o destruirlo si no que buscarán la forma de controlarlo, de la misma manera que ahora los americanos y los anglos están empeñados en que Whatsap abra un puerta trasera y eso, en el bitcoin, se hace controlando la creación de bloques.
> 
> Cierto es que se puede hacer un hardfork y mandarlos a freir monas, pero claro tienes que cambiar el algoritmo de hash por uno que no controlen, porque si sigues con el SHA256, estamos en las mismas en un par de días. Entonces lo que haces es buscar entre todos los algoritmos de hash uno que no puedan minar los técnicos chinos que resulta que son unos artistas haciendo chips ASICs. Por lo tanto terminas buscando un algoritmo que sea resistente a ASIC y terminas dándote cuenta de que alguien ha sido más listo que tú y ya lo ha montado llamándolo Bitcoin Gold.



Un cambio de algoritmo se hace en 5 minutos, luke-jr lo tiene preparado desde hace tiempo porque él no ve tanto problema en llevar a cabo este cambio si a algún minero le da por tocar los cojones. Yo apostaría por seguir con el mismo algoritmo de minado y mientras los mineros estén tocando los cojines tener claro que 6 confirmaciones son pocas para grandes transacciones. Los chinos no son buenos haciendo chips asic, son buenos haciendo cualquier tipo de chip porque son los mejores en esa (y muchas otras) industrias. A los pocos meses, si hay incentivo económico, los chinos volverían a sobresalir en la minería bajo ese nuevo algoritmo.

Y sí, al gobierno chino también le escocería el bolsillo si intentara algo así, obteniendo muy poco a cambio. Por eso no lo hace y por eso Bitcoin tiene un efecto red tan potente. Porque no sólo afecta a que tus amigos y tu tienda más cercana quieran usar btc, sino porque también afecta a la seguridad de la red.

No vas a poder meter una puerta trasera en software de código abierto tan fácilmente porque hay miles de ojos auditando ese código. Por supuesto que a los gobiernos les interesa controlarnos, al chino y a cualquier otro. Por eso existe la filosofía cipherpunk que ha desarrollado Bitcoin. Por mucho que ladren no van a conseguir tan fácilmente hacer que ejecutemos su software.



Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Un cambio de algoritmo se hace en 5 minutos, luke-jr lo tiene preparado desde hace tiempo porque él no ve tanto problema en llevar a cabo este cambio si a algún minero le da por tocar los cojones. Yo apostaría por seguir con el mismo algoritmo de minado y mientras los mineros estén tocando los cojines tener claro que 6 confirmaciones son pocas para grandes transacciones. Los chinos no son buenos haciendo chips asic, son buenos haciendo cualquier tipo de chip porque son los mejores en esa (y muchas otras) industrias. A los pocos meses, si hay incentivo económico, los chinos volverían a sobresalir en la minería bajo ese nuevo algoritmo.
> 
> Y sí, al gobierno chino también le escocería el bolsillo si intentara algo así, obteniendo muy poco a cambio. Por eso no lo hace y por eso Bitcoin tiene un efecto red tan potente. Porque no sólo afecta a que tus amigos y tu tienda más cercana quieran usar btc, sino porque también afecta a la seguridad de la red.
> 
> ...



Un cambio de algoritmo requiere una adaptación de toda la infraestructura que da soporte a bitcoin (mineros,pools,exchanges), lo hicieron hace nada en BTG y fue un gran esfuerzo. Además si haces un fork sin cambiar el algoritmo por la naturaleza abierta del proyecto estaremos en las mismas porque la potencia de hash bajo control chino seguirá sacando la mayoría de bloques del nuevo fork.

El gobierno chino no necesita rascarse el bolsillo si ya lo han hecho sus ciudadanos, ellos solo tienen que entrar con su ingeniero en el pool y exigir ciertas modificaciones para poder gestionarlo remotamente. Y eso lo pueden hacer tranquilamente porque el software del pool que está corriendo no es de dominio público.

Andreas se reía de la capacidad de cómputo como una gran barrera a los gobiernos y empresas para intentar controlar el proyecto. Pero resulta que esa potencia de minado ha ido a concentrarse en el país ideológicamente antagonista de bitcoin y ahí ya seguro que ha dejado de reírse porque es autoritario y técnicamente capaz (Xi Jinping es ingeniero químico).


----------



## tastas (6 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> El gobierno chino no necesita rascarse el bolsillo si ya lo han hecho sus ciudadanos ellos solo tienen que entrar con su ingeniero en el pool y exigir ciertas modificaciones para poder gestionarlo remotamente. Y eso lo pueden hacer tranquilamente porque el software del pool que está corriendo no es de dominio público.
> 
> Andreas se reía de la capacidad de cómputo como una gran barrera a los gobiernos y empresas para intentar controlar el proyecto. Pero resulta que esa potencia de minado ha ido a concentrarse en el país ideológicamente antagonista de bitcoin y ahí ya seguro que ha dejado de reírse porque es autoritario y técnicamente capaz (Xi Jinping es ingeniero químico).



Pools y exchanges sanos indican que una criptomoneda está fuerte, pero no son condición necesaria para llevar a cabo un fork, como bien saben en BTG domde minaron durante un tiempo sin necesidad de pools ni exchanges. Si de verdad hay necesidad de cambiar el algoritmo de minado, el incentivo será tan fuerte que no costará tanto llevarlo a cabo. Otra cosa será llegar a un consenso.
Insisto, creo que hay que dejar actuar al libre mercado y no se me ocurre qué deberían hacer los mineros para que la mejor opción sea incorporar un nuevo algoritmo de minado a Bitcoin.

El resultado del software que implanten en algunos pools el gobierno chino sí que se verá, y los mineros podrán decidir apuntar sus cacharros hacia otro lado. Si no hacen cambios se juegan perder mucho dinero.

No hay ningún estado que no sea antagonista de Bitcoin. El país ideológicamente agonista de Bitcoin es el que no existe.
Rubalcaba también era doctor en Química y probablemente murió sin saber lo que era Bitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

@tastas

Vaya eso del incentivo no me lo explicaron en la asignatura de proyectos. ¿Quieres decir que si el incentivo es grande necesitas menos horas de programación, menos programadores, menos infraestructura? Si, deja al libre mercado que haga un fork, cada uno por su lado defendiendo sus intereses. Poco se iban a reir los chinos.

En el momento que controlas los pools controlas los mineros a través de sus IPs.

Si no hay diferencia en montar un pool en Suiza que en China. Y no hay diferencia en montar una industria tecnológica aquí que en China.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

Tienes razón, Xi Jinping pase del tema, pero un presidente ingeniero hace más técnica la cadena de mando y pondrá gente más adecuada a tratar las distintas burocracias tecnológicas como es el control de las criptomonedas.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

Lo que dices me parece un poco exagerado, el bitcoin ya no es una tecnología marginal porque vivimos en una sociedad plenamente digitalizada. Es de cultura general conocer la moneda y un poco como funciona así que los gobernantes seguro que saben de ella.

La razón por la que yo creo que la dejan vivir es que el sistema financiero está muy mal y las criptomonedas pueden dar lugar a un sistema financiero más moderno y efectivo. Por lo que yo creo que el primer paso será intentar controlarlas en la medida de lo posible que si por ejemplo limitas y controlas los pools de minado ya tienes buena parte del trabajo hecho.


----------



## Geldschrank (6 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Lo que dices me parece un poco exagerado, el bitcoin ya no es una tecnología marginal porque vivimos en una sociedad plenamente digitalizada. Es de cultura general conocer la moneda y un poco como funciona así que los gobernantes seguro que saben de ella.
> 
> La razón por la que yo creo que la dejan vivir es que el sistema financiero está muy mal y las criptomonedas pueden dar lugar a un sistema financiero más moderno y efectivo. Por lo que yo creo que el primer paso será intentar controlarlas en la medida de lo posible que si por ejemplo limitas y controlas los pools de minado ya tienes buena parte del trabajo hecho.



No son gente más lista que tu o yo (que no soy gran cosa). No se enteran de por dónde les da el aire y cuando se enteren será demasiado tarde.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Oct 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> No son gente más lista que tu o yo (que no soy gran cosa). No se enteran de por dónde les da el aire y cuando se enteren será demasiado tarde.



Los hay que si se enteran y están esperando jugando sus partidas de golf a que caigamos en la trampa que tienen preparada. Son los amos del dinero, no van a ceder ese poder a un puñado de frikis.

The Money Masters


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (7 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Lo que dices me parece un poco exagerado, el bitcoin ya no es una tecnología marginal porque vivimos en una sociedad plenamente digitalizada. Es de cultura general conocer la moneda y un poco como funciona así que los gobernantes seguro que saben de ella.
> 
> La razón por la que yo creo que la dejan vivir es que el sistema financiero está muy mal y las criptomonedas pueden dar lugar a un sistema financiero más moderno y efectivo. Por lo que yo creo que el primer paso será intentar controlarlas en la medida de lo posible que si por ejemplo limitas y controlas los pools de minado ya tienes buena parte del trabajo hecho.



¿Criptoneda-Nuevo dolar?


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> ¿Criptoneda-Nuevo dolar?



Las monedas fiat centralizadas convivirán con las distribuidas, así lo veo yo.


----------



## Geldschrank (7 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Los hay que si se enteran y están esperando jugando sus partidas de golf a que caigamos en la trampa que tienen preparada. Son los amos del dinero, no van a ceder ese poder a un puñado de frikis.
> 
> The Money Masters



Indudablemente tiene que haber gente muy lista ahí, pero no creo que la distribución sea muy diferente a la de cualquier otro grupo de personas.


----------



## tastas (7 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @tastas
> 
> Vaya eso del incentivo no me lo explicaron en la asignatura de proyectos. ¿Quieres decir que si el incentivo es grande necesitas menos horas de programación, menos programadores, menos infraestructura? Si, deja al libre mercado que haga un fork, cada uno por su lado defendiendo sus intereses. Poco se iban a reir los chinos.



Quizá en la asignatura de proyectos les pareció demasiado obvio tener que explicar que no es lo mismo cuatro programadores con ganas de hacer sus pinitos creando un nuevo Bitcoin y llamándolo BTG que tener a todo el Bitcoin de verdad trabajando para contrarrestar un ataque minero.



> En el momento que controlas los pools controlas los mineros a través de sus IPs.



Tendrás que enviar a la policía a sus casas para controlarles de verdad. Aumenta significativamente el gasto del ataque. Y si los mineros ven venir el temporal se moverán y se ocultarán mediante TOR. El gobierno conseguiría con su intervención, como siempre, hacer más ineficiente algo que funcionaba bien sin su intervención. Más o menos como el comercio de drogas ilegalizadas.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2019)

OK descentralizada, gracias por la puntualización



tastas dijo:


> Quizá en la asignatura de proyectos les pareció demasiado obvio tener que explicar que no es lo mismo cuatro programadores con ganas de hacer sus pinitos creando un nuevo Bitcoin y llamándolo BTG que tener a todo el Bitcoin de verdad trabajando para contrarrestar un ataque minero.
> 
> Tendrás que enviar a la policía a sus casas para controlarles de verdad. Aumenta significativamente el gasto del ataque. Y si los mineros ven venir el temporal se moverán y se ocultarán mediante TOR. El gobierno conseguiría con su intervención, como siempre, hacer más ineficiente algo que funcionaba bien sin su intervención. Más o menos como el comercio de drogas ilegalizadas.



Lo que si me enseñaron en la asignatura de proyectos es la ley de rendimientos decrecientes, hay trabajos que lo hacen mucho mejor 4 ingenieros bien coordinados que todo Microsoft sobre el mismo problema.

No hace falta, con enviar una carta es suficiente, se hace un registro de mineros. No todo son películas de Hollywood. Y lo de la red TOR es una patada en los huevos a la velocidad de transmisión clave en la minería de criptomonedas.


----------



## Rajoy (7 Oct 2019)

No se a que tanta preocupación por China. La experiencia me ha enseñado que la inmensa mayoría de las preocupaciones no son más que historias mentales que uno se monta y que jamás llegan a convertirse en realidad. Las que aquí se exponen, además, suelen ser interesadas y, por ende, aún más irreales.

A mi lo que me preocuparía realmente es que la minería estuviera centralizada en USA. La moneda de reserva mundial es el dólar y una de las tradicionales reservas de valor son los bonos del tesoro estadounidense. Otro sector que podría sufrir con una fuerte apreciación del bitcoin es la bolsa. Y donde están las principales ?

De verdad creéis que al gobierno chino le preocupa que suba el bitcoin ? O más bien se frotaría las manos si empieza a tocar los huevos a los norteamericanos ?
Yo creo que lo estudian con atención y, en una laaaarga primera fase se preocuparán de tener no sólo la minería, sino también unos cuantos bitcoins. Mucho antes de que bitcoin sea un peligro para China, será un arma perfecta para atacar a su principal enemigo donde más le duele.

Puede que después de grandes cambios geopolíticos el oro o el bitcoin se conviertan en los enemigos del gobierno chino. Pero ahora compran oro (y bitcoins ?) como si no hubiera mañana. Me gustaría saber cuantos de esos bitcoins minados en China se debe de estar quedando el propio gobierno chino mientras vende sus "treasuries" ...

No os equivoquéis, para China, el archienemigo a batir es el dólar, no el bitcoin.


----------



## digipl (7 Oct 2019)

Para el que tenga tiempo y ganas, aquí tenéis la denuncia contra Bitfinex, Tether y otros por la manipulación creada alrededor de Tether .

https://www.courtlistener.com/recap...6/gov.uscourts.nysd.524076.1.0.pdf?no-og=true

La introducción resumen muy bien su contenido. Ya veremos que repercusiones tiene esto en el futuro.


> 1. This action concerns a sophisticated scheme that coopted a disruptive
> innovation — cryptocurrency — and used it to defraud investors, manipulate
> markets, and conceal illicit proceeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2019)

Rajoy dijo:


> No se a que tanta preocupación por China. La experiencia me ha enseñado que la inmensa mayoría de las preocupaciones no son más que historias mentales que uno se monta y que jamás llegan a convertirse en realidad. Las que aquí se exponen, además, suelen ser interesadas y, por ende, aún más irreales.
> 
> A mi lo que me preocuparía realmente es que la minería estuviera centralizada en USA. La moneda de reserva mundial es el dólar y una de las tradicionales reservas de valor son los bonos del tesoro estadounidense. Otro sector que podría sufrir con una fuerte apreciación del bitcoin es la bolsa. Y donde están las principales ?
> 
> ...



China tiene incentivos para control, que no ataque, a bitcoin y ese es el control de la disidencia y de la corrupción.

Hong Kong ATMs Run Out of Money As Bitcoin Trading Volume Balloons - BeInCrypto

Y tiene los medios para hacerlo porque ha encontrado el punto débil del capitalista, el ser un rata que va a lo más barato, y eso se puede aplicar tanto a la deslocalización de la industria como a la minería de Bitcoin y gracias a ello se ha convertido en la mayor economía del mundo y se ha puesto en una posición muy ventajosa para el control de la criptomoneda al centralizarse la minería en su territorio.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2019)

La solución a la centralización es BTG y ya me ofrecí como desarrollador en su momento.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2019)

Porque sigue siendo un problema y es mejor tener múltiples soluciones.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2019)

No suelo entrar en bitcointalk porque son unos mantas, guardaban las contraseñas en sin encriptar y por su culpa tuve que cambiarla en mogollón de sitios.

Y esto no es algo que se arregle con un pull request porque es un problema de arquitectura, no de código.


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2019)

Esto es del principal... Pero tiene mas sentido aquí:


Recently:

1. Turkey froze 3m+ bank accounts.
2. Hong Kong ATM withdrawals restricted.
3. Reserve Bank of India ordered PMC Bank to restrict withdrawals to not exceed Rs 1000 ($USD 14).
4. @ecb will ‘restart’ quantitative easing measures.

Why would someone not have some $BTC? https://t.co/SPnLLTWtaQ


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Oct 2019)

Rajoy dijo:


> No se a que tanta preocupación por China. La experiencia me ha enseñado que la inmensa mayoría de las preocupaciones no son más que historias mentales que uno se monta y que jamás llegan a convertirse en realidad. Las que aquí se exponen, además, suelen ser interesadas y, por ende, aún más irreales.



Preocupación por China no tenemos ninguna. Si te fijas es el easytroll que cada x meses viene con el cuento ese para intentar vendernos su shitcoin, mierdIOTA y alguna otra mas. Vamos, un tixel de la vida solo que este es más insistente.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Preocupación por China no tenemos ninguna. Si te fijas es el easytroll que cada x meses viene con el cuento ese para intentar vendernos su shitcoin, mierdIOTA y alguna otra mas. Vamos, un tixel de la vida solo que este es más insistente.



Yo tampoco tengo preocupación porque tengo el riesgo cubierto.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo preocupación porque tengo el riesgo cubierto.



Claro, tu preocupación es más por los demás, estás preocupado de que perdamos dinero con bitcoin y vienes a salvarnos avisándonos de lo peligrosos que son los chinos. Y que intentes vendernos las bondades de shitbtg lo haces por nuestro bien porque quieres que ganemos mucho comprándola. Gracias por abrirnos los ojos, no se que haríamos sin ti y sin tu colega easytroll.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Oct 2019)

@ninfireblade 
Por la misma razón que hace años defendí bitcoin frente a una oposición mayoritaria que trataba con desdén mis planteamientos llamándome estafador y cosas afines.

No me descojono a la cara ni nada de los que despreciaban mis planteamientos entonces.

Ahora toca lo mismo, bitcoin ha perdido su descentralización y encima se produce en China...


----------



## Pirro (8 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Claro, tu preocupación es más por los demás, estás preocupado de que perdamos dinero con bitcoin y vienes a salvarnos avisándonos de lo peligrosos que son los chinos. Y que intentes vendernos las bondades de shitbtg lo haces por nuestro bien porque quieres que ganemos mucho comprándola. Gracias por abrirnos los ojos, no se que haríamos sin ti y sin tu colega easytroll.



Errados o no -personalmente yo creo que sí, pero bueno- tengo que decir que creo sinceramente que los planteamientos de Tuttle son honestos.

El andaba por el foro en 2013 -ya ha llovido desde entonces- predicando Bitcoin cuando estaba en dos dígitos, el entró cuando estaba en un dígito y es evidente que no necesita vendernos nada para ganar algo pues el ya ganó. Por otra parte no tiene mucho sentido pensar que el se crea que su actividad en el foro vaya a mover la cotización de BTG a su favor.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Oct 2019)

En este caso Tuttle está equivocado. La shitcoin de la que él hace proselitismo, ni es más segura, ni ofrece cualidades novedosas, ni soluciona nada. Sencillamente es una shitcoin cuya comunidad es tan extremadamente reducida, que el cómo, cuándo y qué cambiar de su algoritmo de PoW cuando surge un ASIC puede hacerse sin generar demasiada controversia entre los individuos que la componen.

Pero es que ni siquiera eso sería estable en el tiempo en el hipotético caso de que su shitcoin lograse sobrevivir e ir escalando posiciones en lo que a adopción se refiere.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

@Sr.Mojón 

No hace falta mucha gente para mantener un fork que sigue bastante próximo al bitcoin original. Y tampoco es necesaria una tecnología disruptora para hacerse con un hueco en el mercado de las cryptos. Lo que hace falta es una comunidad unida que trabaje junta en la dirección correcta y eso es lo que yo veo.


----------



## tastas (8 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> @Sr.Mojón
> 
> No hace falta mucha gente para mantener un fork que sigue bastante próximo al bitcoin original. Y tampoco es necesaria una tecnología disruptora para hacerse con un hueco en el mercado de las cryptos. Lo que hace falta es una comunidad unida que trabaje junta en la dirección correcta y eso es lo que yo veo.



Justo eso decían de Faircoin y no les puedo quitar la razón.
Si 500 personas deciden meter un 1% de sus ahorros y confían en una moneda mantenida por cuatro personas, es un proyecto sostenible.
Siempre y cuando no crezca ya que entonces esas 4 personas serán un peligro. Aunque claro, las monedas que no crecen tienden a desaparecer.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Justo eso decían de Faircoin y no les puedo quitar la razón.
> Si 500 personas deciden meter un 1% de sus ahorros y confían en una moneda mantenida por cuatro personas, es un proyecto sostenible.
> Siempre y cuando no crezca ya que entonces esas 4 personas serán un peligro. Aunque claro, las monedas que no crecen tienden a desaparecer.
> 
> Taptap



Por eso estoy moviéndolo, porque considero que la ASIC-ifación de las cryptos da lugar a su centralización en China y eso es muy malo porque a la larga acabarán sometidas a la voluntad del PCC.


----------



## tastas (8 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Por eso estoy moviéndolo, porque considero que la ASIC-ifación de las cryptos da lugar a su centralización en China y eso es muy malo porque a la larga acabarán sometidas a la voluntad del PCC.



Tendrás que inventar la futbol-coin, con PoG, Proof of Goal, a partir del esfuerzo que se haga para meter un gol. Entonces quizá la minería dejaría de estar en manos de los chinos para estar en manos de Europa.
Mientras se necesiten chips y energía, si es rentable, quedará en manos de los mejores en ese campo, que a día de hoy están la gran mayoría en Asia.

Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Tendrás que inventar la futbol-coin, con PoG, Proof of Goal, a partir del esfuerzo que se haga para meter un gol. Entonces quizá la minería dejaría de estar en manos de los chinos para estar en manos de Europa.
> Mientras se necesiten chips y energía, si es rentable, quedará en manos de los mejores en ese campo, que a día de hoy están la gran mayoría en Asia.
> 
> Taptap



Una solución muy técnica 

Creo que ir iterando algoritmos que sean resistentes a la tecnología ASIC en cada momento es suficiente porque así una unión entre usuarios y centros de procesos de datos a nivel global minando la crypto resistente a ASIC conseguiría la descentralización. Porque ya todo el mundo necesita supercomputación para entrenar sus redes neuronales o hacer simulaciones y es una forma de rentabilizar el hardware mientras no se usa.


----------



## barborico (8 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Una solución muy técnica
> 
> Creo que ir iterando algoritmos que sean resistentes a la tecnología ASIC en cada momento es suficiente porque así una unión entre usuarios y centros de procesos de datos a nivel global minando la crypto resistente a ASIC conseguiría la descentralización. Porque ya todo el mundo necesita supercomputación para entrenar sus redes neuronales o hacer simulaciones y es una forma de rentabilizar el hardware mientras no se usa.



Eso se llamaría AWScoin

¿De verdad crees que la solución es ir dando "patadas alante" cambiando el algoritmo de minado? ¿Tu crees que eso es serio?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Oct 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Eso se llamaría AWScoin
> 
> ¿De verdad crees que la solución es ir dando "patadas alante" cambiando el algoritmo de minado? ¿Tu crees que eso es serio?



"ASaltoDeMataCoin"


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Eso se llamaría AWScoin
> 
> ¿De verdad crees que la solución es ir dando "patadas alante" cambiando el algoritmo de minado? ¿Tu crees que eso es serio?



Esto son computadoras, todo se puede automatizar hasta cierto punto. 

En minería (de rocas) es bastante común hacer una gran inversión en una galería para explotar un bloque y cuando terminas se cierra y nadie vuelve a pisarla.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> "ASaltoDeMataCoin"



Seguro que al general que se inventó la Blitzkrieg lo llamaron AsaltodeMataKrieg.


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2019)

Tuttle me pareces uno de los foreros con más experiencia en temas de crypto junto con algunos otros que rondan por aquí.

Respeto tus opiniones, y las valoro en base a mi escaso conocimiento en algunos temas. Entiendo que el poder de hash de la mayoría de PoW "potentes" se concentra en China, eso es impepinable a día de hoy.

Yo por ejemplo como ya he dicho, entré en Dash hace tiempo y sé que el 70% del poder de minería está en China, pero como solución el Dash core creó un sistema de Chainlocks para evitar ataques del 51%... yo no controlo la parte técnica de esa implementación:

Mitigating 51% attacks with LLMQ-based ChainLocks

Por otra parte las decisiones de protocolo de Dash se toman por consenso de nodos maestros, y en este caso el 75% de ellos se focalizan en Europa y Norte América, lo que deja a China solo como un minero con privilegios derivados de los costos primarios.

¿no crees que esta también es una solución sin necesidad de cambiar cada dos por tres el algoritmo de minado?

Lo digo desde la ignorancia y siendo amante de BTC, no trato de promocionar nada, ya me conocéis por aquí.

Un saludo, y gracias por estas conversaciones tan nutritivas.


----------



## barborico (8 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> En minería (de rocas) es bastante común hacer una gran inversión en una galería para explotar un bloque y cuando terminas se cierra y nadie vuelve a pisarla.



No es comparable, se puede estimar cuando se va a cerrar.

En este caso no hay estimación posible, hay incertidumbre respecto al algoritmo de minado. Bueno, si se ve que la tasa de hash sube "mucho" (medido en USD (unidades subjetivas de desarrollador)) se puede especular con que habrá cambio, pero nada más.

¿Veis imposible un cambio de PoW en Bitcoin, verdad? Se llama certidumbre.

¿Veis imposible un rollback en Bitcoin, verdad? Se llama certidumbre.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

barborico dijo:


> No es comparable, se puede estimar cuando se va a cerrar.
> 
> En este caso no hay estimación posible, hay incertidumbre respecto al algoritmo de minado. Bueno, si se ve que la tasa de hash sube "mucho" (medido en USD (unidades subjetivas de desarrollador)) se puede especular con que habrá cambio, pero nada más.
> 
> ...



Si quieres certidumbre compra oro, si quieres cambio, adaptación, innovación invierte en crypto.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Tuttle me pareces uno de los foreros con más experiencia en temas de crypto junto con algunos otros que rondan por aquí.
> 
> Respeto tus opiniones, y las valoro en base a mi escaso conocimiento en algunos temas. Entiendo que el poder de hash de la mayoría de PoW "potentes" se concentra en China, eso es impepinable a día de hoy.
> 
> ...



Por lo pronto ya he conseguido que haya debate sobre la cuestión de la centralización en China. Lo que es muy positivo desde mi punto de vista.

La solución de Satoshi es tremendamente elegante, en cambio, el andar modificando el software y la cadena de bloques es bastante hortera y cutre, lo bonito sería que los líderes en ASICs fueran los suizos, lo que a mi personalmente me daría mucha tranquilidad, pero no, los suizos se dedican a hacer relojes.

Yo considero que el siguiente paso que de el capitalismo será la descentralización, el ver que la tecnología para hacer eso está en manos del principal antagonista ideológico me parece dramático y da pié a apostar por soluciones no convencionales como dar un paso atrás en tecnología de minado.

Según el estratega Mariscal de Campo Helmuth Carl Bernard von Moltke apodado el viejo: Ningún Plan, por bueno que sea, resiste su primer *contacto con el enemigo.* Y esto es lo que hay, los que buscan centralizar el poder en sus manos están a un paso de la victoria sobre los sistemas descentralizados. Seguir con el mismo plan inicial de Satoshi, es suicida, lo alternativo feo y arduo.


----------



## barborico (8 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Por eso estoy moviéndolo, porque considero que la ASIC-ifación de las cryptos da lugar a su centralización en China y eso es muy malo porque a la larga acabarán sometidas a la voluntad del PCC.



La asicifación es algo inevitable, porque la prueba de trabajo es una actividad económica. Por tanto, siempre va a tender a centralizarse.

La solución a eso sería hacer que el minado en sí no cueste nada, pero entonces también eres vulnerable a ataques sybil.

¿Que queda pues? Marcar x nodos con reputación e identidad reveladas como honestos de la manera menos centralizada posible y que la red utilice esos nodos (sus transacciones en el sistema más bien) para confirmar transacciones pasadas y convertirlas en imposibles de revertir. (obyte)

Por esta misma razón, no creo que obyte pueda funcionar como reserva de valor. Sí podría ser usado como almacenamiento semi-descentralizado de propósito general (no blobs). Yo lo tengo bien claro, spm va a gastar satoshis en escribir en la cadena de bloques.

Es decir, para una cadena de bloques sería hacer que solo unos pocos nodos tengan el poder de confirmar transacciones. Va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad...


----------



## MIP (8 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo como ya he dicho, entré en Dash hace tiempo y sé que el 70% del poder de minería está en China, pero como solución el Dash core creó un sistema de Chainlocks para evitar ataques del 51%... yo no controlo la parte técnica de esa implementación:
> 
> Mitigating 51% attacks with LLMQ-based ChainLocks



LLMQ se basa en que una serie de masternodos, elegidos de una lista determinística, vota automáticamente un contrato para fijar la cadena en un punto determinado M por número determinado N de bloques. Cualquier intento posterior de un minero de reconstruir la cadena con una determinada longitud (como por ejemplo, en un ataque de 51%) será rechazado por la red. Hay un meollo intermedio de reparto de claves pero básicamente todo se basa en las firmas BLS.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

barborico dijo:


> La asicifación es algo inevitable, porque la prueba de trabajo es una actividad económica. Por tanto, siempre va a tender a centralizarse.
> 
> La solución a eso sería hacer que el minado en sí no cueste nada, pero entonces también eres vulnerable a ataques sybil.
> 
> ...



También el transporte de materiales por carretera es una actividad económica, pero los camiones no pueden pasar de 100. Toda actividad económica puede ser regulada. No se porqué la minería de una moneda no.

Todo lo demás lleva a la centralización.


----------



## barborico (8 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> No se porqué la minería de una moneda no.



¿Esa regulación no forma un sistema centralizado en sí mismo?

Hombre, si nos ponemos sofistas, Bitcoin está centralizado alrededor del concepto "prueba de trabajo", no te jode.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Oct 2019)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Esa regulación no forma un sistema centralizado en sí mismo?
> 
> Hombre, si nos ponemos sofistas, Bitcoin está centralizado alrededor del concepto "prueba de trabajo", no te jode.



La regulación es el consenso.


----------



## barborico (8 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> La regulación es el consenso.



El consenso está centralizado, quién lo descentralizará? 
Los que dijeron saltarse la segunda ley, esos no serán.

Tú eres de esos.

Tuttle, haz el favor...


----------



## Tuttle (9 Oct 2019)

Cuando el tangle escale o me toque la lotería.

Porcierto, ¿esto es un proyecto de software o una ensalada?


Programado enJava, Javascript, GO, C++, Python, C


----------



## Tuttle (9 Oct 2019)

Precisamente.


----------



## p_pin (10 Oct 2019)

Pero esa no era BitcoinDiamond? por que yo ya me pierdo entre diamond, gold, cash... nos toman por idiotas, eso sí


----------



## Digamelon (10 Oct 2019)

IOTA, REBOTA y EXPLOTA


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero esa no era BitcoinDiamond? por que yo ya me pierdo entre diamond, gold, cash... nos toman por idiotas, eso sí



Si te pierdes con 4 forks... muy listo no debes de ser.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si te pierdes con 4 forks... muy listo no debes de ser.



No son cuatro forks. Hoy en día hay forks dentro de otros forks. Es como la película Inception de Christopher Nolan, pero en lugar de implantar la semilla de una idea, lo que intentáis es estafaros unos a otros.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No son cuatro forks. Hoy en día hay forks dentro de otros forks. Es como la película Inception de Christopher Nolan, pero en lugar de implantar la semilla de una idea, lo que intentáis es estafaros unos a otros.



Nah, la mayor parte somos gente que nos creemos lo que leemos, con espíritu estafador habrá un puñado que se dedica al pump & dump.


----------



## p_pin (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si te pierdes con 4 forks... muy listo no debes de ser.



En lo que me pierdo es en la cantidad de troles que vienen a este hilo, cada uno a vender las bondades de criptos diferentes entre sí, prometiendo o promocionando grandes rentabilidades o virtudes, y alguno incluso de varias, respecto a BTC.

El tiempo ha ido poniendo a cada uno en su sitio

Si yo un día quisiera estafar a algún tonto, lo que haría es crear una criptomoneda con un paper que al leerlo resultara creíble


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> En lo que me pierdo es en la cantidad de troles que vienen a este hilo, cada uno a vender las bondades de criptos diferentes entre sí, prometiendo o promocionando grandes rentabilidades o virtudes, y alguno incluso de varias, respecto a BTC.
> 
> El tiempo ha ido poniendo a cada uno en su sitio
> 
> Si yo un día quisiera estafar a algún tonto, lo que haría es crear una criptomoneda con un paper que al leerlo resultara creíble



El tiempo quita y da razones. De hecho espero equivocarme y que los chinos dejen Bitcoin en paz, como no sea así, nos quedamos en los 10.000. Pero mucho me temo que voy a tener razón, Bitcoin es el tío con la compra parando la columna de tanques.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

¿Te has enterado de la centralización de todo lo relativo al minado en China? Estos comunistas son muy suyos y si algo se interpone en su camino son implacables. Un vistazo a la revolución cultural de Mao es ilustrativo.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

No necesitan dominar el mundo si no:
- El diseño y fabricación de ASICs
- La operación de los pooles mas potentes
- Tener la mayor potencia de hash en su territorio
- Tener a los mejores profesionales en la materia

Lo siento amigo pero el centro del mundo se ha movido del Atlántico Norte a Asia-Pacífico


----------



## p_pin (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> El tiempo quita y da razones. De hecho espero equivocarme y que los chinos dejen Bitcoin en paz, como no sea así, nos quedamos en los 10.000. Pero mucho me temo que voy a tener razón, Bitcoin es el tío con la compra parando la columna de tanques.



Pues me vas a permitir que dude de lo que dices, por que me parece incoherente creerte tu propio discurso, a la vez que admites que acabas de comprar BTC

El caso es que desde que has retornado, no haces más que promocionar una alt-coin, y repetir en cada uno de tus post, y van varias centenas, centralización de BTC, como un papagayo


----------



## p_pin (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Lo siento amigo pero el centro del mundo se ha movido del Atlántico Norte a Asia-Pacífico



Y por eso existe BTC, es el fracaso del fiat occidental


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues me vas a permitir que dude de lo que dices, por que me parece incoherente creerte tu propio discurso, a la vez que admites que acabas de comprar BTC
> 
> El caso es que desde que has retornado, no haces más que promocionar una alt-coin, y repetir en cada uno de tus post, y van varias centenas, centralización de BTC, como un papagayo



En este hilo lo que hago es debatir sobre la centrailzación de la minería en China, si lees mis posts con atención cuando se toca el tema de ese fork redirijo el debate a su hilo. Aquí debato a ver si hay otra solución que no sea dar un paso atrás en la tecnología de minado. 

Yo no veo un movimiento en la comunidad para defenderse de ese fenómeno salvo el fork de GPUs, si tu lo ves haz el favor de indicármelo.



p_pin dijo:


> Y por eso existe BTC, es el fracaso del fiat occidental



Pues anda que el yuan chino también se las trae.


----------



## p_pin (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> En este hilo lo que hago es debatir sobre la centrailzación de la minería en China, si lees mis posts con atención cuando se toca el tema de ese fork redirijo el debate a su hilo. Aquí debato a ver si hay otra solución que no sea dar un paso atrás en la tecnología de minado.
> 
> Pues anda que el yuan chino también se las trae.



Ya, pero reitero, si de verdad te crees lo que dices, por qué admites comprar hace unos días BTC?
Debatir sobre la centralización en China, lo que ello significa, es un peligro para ti? eso pareces defender en cada post, vienes a advertirnos como buen samaritano, pero luego admites haber hecho hace pocos días tu compra mensual de BTC... pues mira no le veo sentido alguno, es incoherente y poco creible,,, pero claro ahora me hablarás de la diversificación... jajaja

Los chinos con su yuan viven mejor que nunca te guste o no, hazte la misma pregunta con el euro y el BCE ¿Quien es aquí el comunista?


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Ya, pero reitero, si de verdad te crees lo que dices, por qué admites comprar hace unos días BTC?
> Debatir sobre la centralización en China, lo que ello significa, es un peligro para ti? eso pareces defender en cada post, vienes a advertirnos como buen samaritano, pero luego admites haber hecho hace pocos días tu compra mensual de BTC... pues mira no le veo sentido alguno, es incoherente y poco creible,,, pero claro ahora me hablarás de la diversificación... jajaja
> 
> Los chinos con su yuan viven mejor que nunca te guste o no, hazte la misma pregunta con el euro y el BCE ¿Quien es aquí el comunista?



¿Donde he dicho yo que compre BTC? soy hodler desde hace bastante y diversifiqué en el momento que vi el riesgo de centralización.

Lo que me encontré esta semana es que la inversión que había hecho contra la centralización se había devaluado un pico y estoy aquí para aclarar que cojones está pasando.

Los chinos ahora viven como Dios.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Tranqui todavía voy 400x, y vosotros estáis de enhorabuena porque los chinos la tienen pequeña.


----------



## p_pin (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Tranqui todavía voy 400x, y vosotros estáis de enhorabuena porque los chinos la tienen pequeña.





Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Donde he dicho yo que compre BTC? soy hodler desde hace bastante y diversifiqué en el momento que vi el riesgo de centralización.



A ver si entiendo "tu jugada".

Dices que cambiaste tus BTC para comprar BTG, dinos cuando:


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

No me sale de la punta del nabo.


----------



## p_pin (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Donde he dicho yo que compre BTC? soy hodler desde hace bastante y diversifiqué en el momento que vi el riesgo de centralización.



Aquí:


----------



## p_pin (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> No me sale de la punta del nabo.



No me extraña, esa gráfica da miedo jajaja


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

@p_pin 
Lo entendí al revés, lo que hice fue vender


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> No me extraña, esa gráfica da miedo jajaja



Es bitcoin, las cosas se mueven así.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> No me sale de la punta del nabo.



Vaya, parece que alguien ha acertado en un puntito del dolor


----------



## tastas (10 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> A ver si entiendo "tu jugada".
> 
> Dices que cambiaste tus BTC para comprar BTG, dinos cuando:


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vaya, parece que alguien ha acertado en un puntito del dolor



Ya quisierais, el camino del hodler es asumir pérdidas exponenciales. Siento defraudarte.


----------



## Pirro (10 Oct 2019)

Ya sabemos que si BTG pumpea -y queda dentro de lo probable- Tuttle vendrá a partirse la caja. Y con razón.


----------



## paketazo (10 Oct 2019)

Joder no llevo ni un BTG pero el tuttle es un visionario...en el momento que Mojón, Tastas y P_pin pillen unos cuantos me pongo al rebufo. 

Seguro que Bitcoñero tiene más de 1000 casi fijo.

Avisad si entráis, no seáis egoístas.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Alipay iba a aceptar pagos en cripto a través de binance pero se echa para atrás.

Official: Alipay to Ban All Bitcoin-Related Transactions


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> No me sale de la punta del nabo.



Hostias como se nota que ha dolido XDD


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Encontré este artículo que describe la política china con respecto a la minería

Esencialmente la están prohibiendo pero sin fijar plazos.

China Intensifies Crackdown On Bitcoin Mining


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Se la están llevando a Quebec, aunque allí carecen de la infraestructura necesaria ni tienen el personal cualificado

Quebec Lures Cryptocurrency Miners as China Sours on Industry - CoinDesk


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Si, pero seguirá estando centralizado


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Y en China

China, a Major Bitcoin Source, Considers Moving Against It

_Miners said that while the crackdown on cryptocurrency had driven some miners abroad, the total cost of mining was still lower in China, where most of the mining machines are produced._


AÑADO:

Pero el artículo más serio y sesudo sobre el tema llega a la conclusión de que China puede y tiene interes en atacar Bitcoin.

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.02466.pdf

_6 Conclusion _​​_As the value and economic utility of Bitcoin have grown, so has the incentive to attack it. We singled out China for analysis because they are the most powerful potential adversary to Bitcoin, and we found that they have *a variety of salient motives for attacking the system* and *a number of mature capabilities, both regulatory and technical, to carry out those attacks*. As future work, we suggest an analysis of existing solutions to the specific threats China poses to Bitcoin and the identification and mitigation of gaps in those protections._​


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

En comparación con los otros, sí lo es.

Son 22 páginas con 55 referencias, y uno de los autores de Princeton.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

¡Si las tres cuartas partes son enlaces! ¿En el curso de doctorado no te enseñaron a copiar y a pegar?


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Nope, hay hasta enlaces a repositorios de Github, 

Toma un artículo de opinion: PBOC governor says Bitcoin not a legitimate method of payment

Eres tan inútil que estoy por meterte en el ignore.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Como el gobierno de EEUU intentó y falló parar Bitcoin:

How the U.S. government tried - and failed - to shut down Bitcoin | Micky


----------



## kikepm (10 Oct 2019)

A ver si nos ignora a todos...

Algo me dice que no, seguirá su cruzada para salvarnos de nosotros mismos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Oct 2019)

Cuando un tonto coge una shitcoin, la shitcoin termina (mediante 51%) pero el tonto sigue


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

@kikepm

¿Salvaros a vosotros? Nope. Debatir sobre las debilidades del Bitcoin, si. Pero un académico gañan que desdeña un artículo como superficial sin siquiera citar donde están los fallos. Pues le digo que es irrelevante.

@Sr.Mojón

Que le voy a decir a una persona que se auto denomina señor mierda.


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

Un video de Andreas explicando la política de la cadena de bloques y en esencia porqué somos antagonistas del régimen chino.


----------



## barborico (10 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si, pero seguirá estando centralizado



Pues como cualquier shitcoin, pero con 100 exahashes de tasa de hash

O son los devs "escuchando a la comunidad" que cambian algos (btg),
o es un puñado de nodos honestos que ayuda a ordenar de manera inequívoca las transacciones (Obyte),
o es el hecho de que no se pueda sincronizar la cadena de bloques desde el génesis + forkitalik (eth)
o son las propias monedas en stake haciendo a los ricos más ricos (millares de mierdas)...
o simplemente, es la economía de escala la que tiende a centralizar debido al éxito (Btc)

¿Prefieres un sistema con la mínima regulación necesaria y lo más descentralizado posible o uno que mantenga descentralización "completa" a cambio de más regulación?


----------



## Tuttle (10 Oct 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Pues como cualquier shitcoin, pero con 100 exahashes de tasa de hash
> 
> O son los devs "escuchando a la comunidad" que cambian algos (btg),
> o es un puñado de nodos honestos que ayuda a ordenar de manera inequívoca las transacciones (Obyte),
> ...



Creo que la cuestión está más del lado ¿como hacemos para llegar a los 100.000? El problema de la centralización no es esta por si misma, es que se da en un entorno económico/político que es totalmente opuesto al sistema que pueden crear las cadenas de bloques, pero es donde se dan las economías de escala que atraen suministros y talento.

Yo lo que veo como más futurible no es un cambio de arquitectura de cadena de bloques si no más bien en lo relativo a la relación entre pools y mineros. Usar pools como sistemas de cómputo de propósito general al que se conectan los mineros a hacer la tarea que más económicamente convenga al pool y al minero, entre estas tareas logicamente estará la minería, pero también se puede usar para renderizar películas, calculos de CFD... 

Pero eso requiere que el pool tenga la capacidad de instalar software en la máquina del minero, cosa que a día de hoy con los contenedores no sería demasiado compleja, esto integrado con las smart-grids puede dar lugar a sistemas distribuidos capaces de enfrentarse a los grandes centros de proceso de datos. Y por ende evitar ataques 51%.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Oct 2019)

Asignar el hashrate de un pool es un simple calculo matematico. Solo hay que tener en cuenta el numero de bloques minados por el pool en una unidad de tiempo y la dificultad de la red durante ese tiempo y automaticamente sacas el hashrate.

Si la unidad de tiempo es 1 dia no será muy exacto debido a la varianza pero si coges un plazo de 3-4 dias el resultado deberia de ser muy fiable.


----------



## mr_nobody (11 Oct 2019)

Que opinais sobre que le sucederia al precio del Bitcoin si Tether fuera baneada?


----------



## paketazo (11 Oct 2019)

que_os_jodan dijo:


> Que opinais sobre que le sucederia al precio del Bitcoin si Tether fuera baneada?



Pues BTC absorvería la masa de USDT junto con algunas coins del top, pero mayoritariamente BTC.

Ahora bien, si de la noche a la mañana se congela USDT y no se puede mover en los exchanges ni para comprar ni para vender (corralito tether), pues veríamos una huida de BTC y su ecosistema en un primer momento hacia exchanges con puerta fiat.

Este hecho posiblemente dejaría muy tocado por un tiempo al ecosistema sobre todo en base a la desconfianza hacia USDT y sobre todo hacia los volúmenes diarios que maneja esta moneda para manipular los mercados.

Es solo mi opinión claro está.

Un saludo


----------



## @DIAMONDBEAMSTORE (11 Oct 2019)

Cuando BTC llegara a los 100k? En mi humilde opinion, el dia en que algun pais, o grupo de paises pasen a funcionar principalmente con BTC, o bien una guerra o situacion de inestabilidad global le vendria bien para llegar a esos objetivos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Oct 2019)

@DIAMONDBEAMSTORE dijo:


> Cuando BTC llegara a los 100k? En mi humilde opinion, el dia en que algun pais, o grupo de paises pasen a funcionar principalmente con BTC, o bien una guerra o situacion de inestabilidad global le vendria bien para llegar a esos objetivos.



Justo al día siguiente que este de la foto se coma su miembro:


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Oct 2019)

Los pools utilizan el coinbase en la cabecera de un bloque para poner una marca que los identifica. Es cierto que no es una firma, es un simple texto por lo cual es falseable, alguien podria usar el texto de otro pool o no poner nada y quedar asi no identificado.

Pero en la práctica eso es facilmente detectable porque los pools son publicos, al menos en su mayoria, los mas grandes que yo sepa son todos publicos, cualquiera puede unirse y minar con ellos (por eso que que el administrador del pool sea chino no quiere decir que sus mineros estén realmente en China ni que sean chinos). No conozco ningun pool privado pero es perfectamente posible que exista. Por tanto es muy facil verificar que los datos del coinbase corresponden realmente al pool en cuestion.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Oct 2019)

Por lo que veo eso no es un pool. Es un servicio de una empresa (Blockstream) para montar una granja de minado, basicamente la infraestructura necesaria para minar. Luego esa granja se conectará a un pool o hará solo mining.


----------



## bonatti (12 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> La respuesta a la pregunta es la misma de porqué empresas de primera fila se fían infraestructuras millonarias de un proyecto que lleva un friki desde su casa llamado Linux. Y la respuesta es la comunidad de desarrolladores/usuarios que tiene detrás.
> 
> Si se ve que China acapara el poder de minado desvirtuando el carácter descentralizado de bitcoin, la comunidad de usuarioss/programadores buscará la solución para que eso no pase y a mi entender la forma de hacerlo es forzar el minado con hardware de cómputo de propósito general.
> 
> ...



Se me antoja más débil la barrera para derribar Bitcoin basando su minería en hardware de propósito general. Si tienes que adquirir hardware específico, debes asumir el coste de ese hardware a parte del coste de la electricidad mientras realices el ataque (interpretemos como ataque cualquier patrón de minado que se considere dañino para la red, como por ejemplo que se seleccionen transacciones especificas para incluir o quedar fuera de los bloques). Además, asumiendo el riesgo de que la comunidad decida cambiar el algoritmo de minado por consenso y te quedes con un montón de chatarra.

En cambio, esa supuesta coordinación de la comunidad, creo que sería fácilmente sobrepasada por un actor suficientemente poderoso, con grandes centros de procesamiento de hardware genérico, que no tendría que asumir más que el coste del tiempo del ataque, pudiendo luego usar su inversión en hardware para cualquier otra cosa. Serían más eficientes tanto en coordinación, como en disposición de recursos.

Ese argumento no lo vas a poder demostrar, ni yo a ti lo contrario, así que sería una discusión estéril. Creo que extrapolas principios de porque funciona el desarrollo de código abierto, a otros escenarios en los que las reglas del juego no moverían los incentivos como esperas ni en la magnitud que esperas.

Y ojo, que no estoy diciendo que en cualquiera de los dos escenarios sea inviable un ataque (con las limitaciones que este ataque tendría), simplemente que usando hardware especifico el coste del ataque es mayor. Ambas infraestructuras podrían estar amortizadas en bitcoins obtenidos en el momento de realizar el ataque, pero con hardware de proposito especifico sigues perdiendo más, al quedarte con hardware inútil potencialmente.

Resumiendo, me parece un argumento muy débil para montar un fork y esperar un alineamiento significativo, cuando además la mayor parte de los desarrolladores de prestigio del proyecto no señalen esa dirección.


----------



## bonatti (12 Oct 2019)

Mis dudas/preocupaciones respecto a Bitcoin vienen por otras amenazas.

Por más que lo pienso y lo analizo, veo imposible la adopción masiva de Bitcoin (u otras criptomonedas) por problemas con la seguridad del software, o la gestión de la misma que hacemos la mayoría de los usuarios (y me incluyo, incluso considerandome un usuario avanzado).

La posibilidad de perderlo todo (o cantidades significativas de tu patrimonio) por algún descuido, son demasiado grandes como para que las acepte la masa. Y delegar esa gestión de la seguridad en un tercero, primero elimina el propósito de todo esto (es como quien se fia de dejar su criptos en un exhange), y segundo, es una falsa sensación de seguridad porque no tienes capacidad de auditar la supuesta competencia de esos gestores.

Aun así, creo que existen suficientes participantes potenciales competentes para que la red incremente su valor, y situaciones en las que los riesgos son mucho menores que las desventajas de no usar Bitcoin (por ejemplo, vivir en cualquier pais donde el gobierno se empeñe en destruir el valor de la divisa local).

En cualquier caso, tengo que alabar la prudencia con la que la comunidad de Bitcoin introduce modificaciones en el protocolo y evoluciona el ecosistema, porque no creo que existan precedentes en un sistema tan resiliente y seguro como viene demostrando ya hace años. Para mi, esto es el valor primordial de Bitcoin, muy por encima de las supuestas mejoras de otras criptos que quieren ir muy rápido. Es extremandamente importante tener una base casi indestructible, y construir el ecosistema alrededor (capas por encima, sidechains, etc.) donde el costo de innovar sea menos arriesgado que un fallo de base que ponga en tela de juicio todo el sistema.


----------



## Tuttle (12 Oct 2019)

bonatti dijo:


> Se me antoja más débil la barrera para derribar Bitcoin basando su minería en hardware de propósito general. Si tienes que adquirir hardware específico, debes asumir el coste de ese hardware a parte del coste de la electricidad mientras realices el ataque (interpretemos como ataque cualquier patrón de minado que se considere dañino para la red, como por ejemplo que se seleccionen transacciones especificas para incluir o quedar fuera de los bloques). Además, asumiendo el riesgo de que la comunidad decida cambiar el algoritmo de minado por consenso y te quedes con un montón de chatarra.
> 
> En cambio, esa supuesta coordinación de la comunidad, creo que sería fácilmente sobrepasada por un actor suficientemente poderoso, con grandes centros de procesamiento de hardware genérico, que no tendría que asumir más que el coste del tiempo del ataque, pudiendo luego usar su inversión en hardware para cualquier otra cosa. Serían más eficientes tanto en coordinación, como en disposición de recursos.
> 
> ...



Este proyecto es un proyecto con una base ideológica anarquista, y en este tipo de planteamientos es la comunidad la que tiene que coordinarse para enfrentarse con enemigos de mayor peso. Al ceder con las ASICs la intervención de grandes capitales que se han hecho con el poder en el Bitcoin original han desvirtuando su carácter libertario, y a partir de ese momento Bitcoin es un pollo sin cabeza porque ahora depende de un conflicto entre comunistas y capitalistas por un mercado que acabará por evaporarse.


----------



## bonatti (12 Oct 2019)

La facilidad de uso aumentará y ya ha aumentado mucho. Por mucha facilidad de uso que tengamos, la autogestión de las claves privadas seguirá siendo un problema mientras la seguridad del usuario medio sea un problema, y no se vislumbra una solución a esto. ). No hay un modelo que permita securizar los equipos informaticos de un usario en su casa que no tiene unos conocimientos informaticos y de seguridad decentes, y la disciplina para aplicarlos.

Asi que en efecto, en el corto plazo la masa no adoptará Bitcoin. Lo que complica verlo como un medio de pago, y focaliza más su visión como reserva de valor.


----------



## bonatti (12 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Este proyecto es un proyecto con una base ideológica anarquista, y en este tipo de planteamientos es la comunidad la que tiene que coordinarse para enfrentarse con enemigos de mayor peso. Al ceder con las ASICs la intervención de grandes capitales que se han hecho con el poder en el Bitcoin original han desvirtuando su carácter libertario, y a partir de ese momento Bitcoin es un pollo sin cabeza porque ahora depende de un conflicto entre comunistas y capitalistas por un mercado que acabará por evaporarse.



Como decia, creo que la discusión es estéril, porque tenemos visiones muy diferentes sobre en que debe enfocar sus objetivos esa comunidad "anarquista" y lo que es viable que controlen y no. La fuerza bruta de minado, en mi opinión no es un objetivo alcanzable. Yo por mi parte, no sigo el tema, porque no vamos a avanzar más a partir de aqui (en mi opinión el hilo lleva 2 semanas dando vueltas en circulo, y no creo que avance en ninguna dirección, no se si tiene sentido dedicar muchos más posts al tema).


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Oct 2019)

Igual que la gente mayor se apunta el pin del movil o la contraseña del banco en un papel, también se pueden anotar la seed en papel y guardarla a buen recaudo, y las nuevas generaciones a parte de eso pueden usar software de gestión de contraseñas tipo Keepas.


----------



## Geldschrank (12 Oct 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Igual que la gente mayor se apunta el pin del movil o la contraseña del banco en un papel, también se pueden anotar la seed en papel y guardarla a buen recaudo, y las nuevas generaciones a parte de eso pueden usar software de gestión de contraseñas tipo Keepas.



Seguramente se pueda usar el propio certificado digital del DNI como seed de las claves, con eso y un acceso al movil mediante huella dactilar o datos biométricos (como en los iPhone nuevos) se podría conseguir bastante seguridad.
El tema es que nadie te va a asegurar el posible robo como hace un banco. Quizá puedas contratar un seguro que te lo cubra, claro.


----------



## Tuttle (12 Oct 2019)

@Pr. Moriarty



> Respecto al dominio chino del minado... si sube mucho el precio ya vereis como salen mineros por todo el mundo (cada vez sería más rentable minar con electricidad más cara) y su sominio se diluye...



Esto es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, hace falta más inversión para descentralizar la minería, y hacen falta mas descentralización de la minería para atraer inversión.

Y mientras las economías de escala tocando las narices.


----------



## bizardu (12 Oct 2019)

Esta claro que fue diseñado para eso, fue creado para estar cuando el sistema FIAT pete, btc no salio espontanesmente de un personajillo llamado satoshi quien se cree eso?


----------



## MIP (12 Oct 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Seguramente se pueda usar el propio certificado digital del DNI como seed de las claves, con eso y un acceso al movil mediante huella dactilar o datos biométricos (como en los iPhone nuevos) se podría conseguir bastante seguridad.



Ya lo intente hacer yo pero el sistema biometrico de los iphone es ciego, solo te da "si" o "no", no te da ningún dato de "firma" biometrica que pudiera servir de seed para una cartera deterministica.


----------



## Tuttle (12 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Ya lo intente hacer yo pero el sistema biometrico de los iphone es ciego, solo te da "si" o "no", no te da ningún dato de "firma" biometrica que pudiera servir de seed para una cartera deterministica.



Eso, cortarle el dedo al yayo cuando la palme para poder acceder a los fondos.


----------



## Geldschrank (12 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Ya lo intente hacer yo pero el sistema biometrico de los iphone es ciego, solo te da "si" o "no", no te da ningún dato de "firma" biometrica que pudiera servir de seed para una cartera deterministica.



Y utilizar el certificado para generar la seed y luego por biométrica te deja acceder o no??


----------



## Geldschrank (12 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Eso, cortarle el dedo al yayo cuando la palme para poder acceder a los fondos.



El acceso por huella nunca me ha parecido seguro, más que nada por que llevas la "clave" escrita por todas partes en el manoseo habitual del teléfono.


----------



## Acheron (12 Oct 2019)

Como solución teórica es elegante, pero una utopía, ningún banco central va a adoptar como reserva de valor algo como bitcoin expuesto a múltiples variables que pongan en riesgo precisamente eso, su valor


----------



## Tuttle (12 Oct 2019)

Acheron dijo:


> Como solución teórica es elegante, pero una utopía, ningún banco central va a adoptar como reserva de valor algo como bitcoin expuesto a múltiples variables que pongan en riesgo precisamente eso, su valor



Están aceptando cualquier mierda de bono del mercado secundario. Algo como bitcoin será representativo de la época que nos viene que va a ser muy agitada por el agotamiento de recursos no renovables sumado a una superpoblación del planeta.


----------



## Acheron (12 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Están aceptando cualquier mierda de bono del mercado secundario. Algo como bitcoin será representativo de la época que nos viene que va a ser muy agitada por el agotamiento de recursos no renovables sumado a una superpoblación del planeta.



No entiendo bien tu respuesta, quieres decir que por el hecho de aceptar bonos van a acumular BTC? Bitcoin está en las antípodas del modus operandi de un banco central


----------



## Jamie Dimon (13 Oct 2019)

bonatti dijo:


> Mis dudas/preocupaciones respecto a Bitcoin vienen por otras amenazas.
> 
> Por más que lo pienso y lo analizo, veo imposible la adopción masiva de Bitcoin (u otras criptomonedas) por problemas con la seguridad del software, o la gestión de la misma que hacemos la mayoría de los usuarios (y me incluyo, incluso considerandome un usuario avanzado).
> 
> ...



La masa guarda cantidades grandes de oro en su casa?


----------



## @DIAMONDBEAMSTORE (13 Oct 2019)

Llevo escuchando este tipo de comentarios desde hace ya muchos años, la primera vez que opere recuerdo que los comre a menos de 50 dolares, y nose por que, pero nunca nadie a pensado en su posible viavilidad (esa es la idea general), año tras año va cojiendo fuerza, si , hay epocas y epocas, pero no hay mala publicidad. Esto es una bola que poco a poco, y con el mundo digital que se nos viene, le queda mucho por rodar y engordar.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

Acheron dijo:


> No entiendo bien tu respuesta, quieres decir que por el hecho de aceptar bonos van a acumular BTC? Bitcoin está en las antípodas del modus operandi de un banco central



Si, las criptomonedas o desaparecen o entran en las grandes carteras de activos.


----------



## p_pin (13 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Si, las criptomonedas o desaparecen o entran en las grandes carteras de activos.



Yo no sé si las criptos se van a ver en esa disyuntiva

A día de hoy ya han demostrado tener una utilidad a ciudadanos de países donde su divisa es débil o enfrentada a devaluaciones por diferentes motivos; Argentina, Turquía, Rusia, Ukrania, Venezuela, veremos ahora la situación en Ecuador, o si hubiera otro conflicto en Oriente medio, Hong Kong.... 

Por que los BC se hacen con bonos? no es por economía, es por política, no es por rentabilidad es por necesidad

Es decir, yo veo a BTC sirviendo al ciudadano, no a los organismos/entidades. Qué mensaje envía un BC si dice que no quiere dólares? euros? oro? sino que quiere BTC... es la admisión de su fracaso y desaparición, el mensaje enviado al ciudadano es "la divisa que yo emito no vale, dame BTC"

Otra cosa distinta son los inversores (grandes) privados


----------



## MIP (13 Oct 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Y utilizar el certificado para generar la seed y luego por biométrica te deja acceder o no??



El certificado no lo has generado tu sino una entidad central. Usarlo como seed seria suicida. 

Lo mas cerca que se podría llegar es con una identificación por rostro pero no la del sistema operativo del teléfono sino un software aparte propio que tu controles a bajo nivel.


----------



## Geldschrank (13 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> El certificado no lo has generado tu sino una entidad central. Usarlo como seed seria suicida.



Si, eso ya me lo temía. Lo de la identificación por rostro... Tampoco sería suficiente en realidad, por aquello de los gemelos idénticos. Pero vamos, la cosa andaría por algo único para cada individuo, quizá un patrón cerebral o algo así. Pero ya es mucho follón tener que ponerte un casco o mínimo una diadema para esas cosas. O no, quizá con las patillas de unas gafas...


----------



## MIP (13 Oct 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Si, eso ya me lo temía. Lo de la identificación por rostro... Tampoco sería suficiente en realidad, por aquello de los gemelos idénticos. Pero vamos, la cosa andaría por algo único para cada individuo, quizá un patrón cerebral o algo así. Pero ya es mucho follón tener que ponerte un casco o mínimo una diadema para esas cosas. O no, quizá con las patillas de unas gafas...



Para mi seria una "killer app" para poner las criptos a un nivel de usabilidad que hasta mi abuela (si, aun vive y tiene 99 años, genetica pasiega endogamica manda) podria tener su wallet. 

Pero tambien tengo mis limitaciones y entiendo que si no la han sacado aun tipos mucho mas listos que yo, es que no es tan sencillo de lograr.


----------



## MIP (13 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Para mi seria una "killer app" para poner las criptos a un nivel de usabilidad que hasta mi abuela (si, aun vive y tiene 99 años, genetica pasiega endogamica manda) podria tener su wallet.
> 
> Pero tambien tengo mis limitaciones y entiendo que si no la han sacado aun tipos mucho mas listos que yo, es que no es tan sencillo de lograr.



Me autocito, ya se hablo de este tema en BCT

generation of cryptographic private keys from personal biometrics

Y aqui

Generation of Cryptographic Keys from Personal Biometrics: An Illustration Based on Fingerprints | IntechOpen


----------



## kikepm (13 Oct 2019)

La usabilidad, si bien es deseable, no debería ser una prioridad.

Lo importante es que BTC promueve la responsabilidad, algo a los debería tender la sociedad tras décadas de adoctrinamiento y socialdemocracia.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo no sé si las criptos se van a ver en esa disyuntiva
> 
> A día de hoy ya han demostrado tener una utilidad a ciudadanos de países donde su divisa es débil o enfrentada a devaluaciones por diferentes motivos; Argentina, Turquía, Rusia, Ukrania, Venezuela, veremos ahora la situación en Ecuador, o si hubiera otro conflicto en Oriente medio, Hong Kong....
> 
> ...



BTC no está programado por la gente. Lo está por una élite intelectual que dominan tres campos del conocimiento: ingeniería de software, economía y la criptografía. Cuando la élites reconozcan esta realidad será un activo muy bienvenido en las carteras mas exigentes.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Oct 2019)

Esta claro que el FIAT es un castillo de naipes y solo es cuestión de tiempo que caiga. El problema es que así como puede tardar 5 años en caer lo mismo pueden ser 50 ó 100.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esta claro que el FIAT es un castillo de naipes y solo es cuestión de tiempo que caiga. El problema es que así como puede tardar 5 años en caer lo mismo pueden ser 50 ó 100.



El petro dolar tiene los días contados. Después patrón oro o un criptoactivo hecho a medida de las élites.


----------



## kikepm (13 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> El petro dolar tiene los días contados. Después patrón oro o un criptoactivo hecho a medida de las élites.



Para que se llegue a dar un patrón oro tienen que cambiar muchas cosas, no es algo que las élites vayan a consentir fácilmente, puesto que depende de su voluntad el volver a la convertibilidad de los billetes del banco central por una cantidad dada en peso de oro.

En cuanto a una cripto que reprodujese los defectos del fiat que va a desaparecer en el largo plazo, no tiene sentido salvo como un cambio de fichas que seguirán durando lo mismo que el fiat al que reproducen.

No se como va a terminar el experimento monetario de estas últimas décadas, pero es posible una hiperinflación, un colapso a lo 2008, o una deflación a la japonesa (a medida que se produzca una contracción del crédito por languidecimiento de la demanda). 

Lo que seguro que no se va a mantener tal cual es el dinero de pega del estado. El mercado está en vías de proveer una alternativa cada más segura y fuera del circuito bancario. Auténtico dinero, en definitiva, bajo el control de sus propietarios, reserva de valor y con limitación de su oferta.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> ...
> 
> Lo que seguro que no se va a mantener tal cual es el dinero de pega del estado. El mercado está en vías de proveer una alternativa cada más segura y fuera del circuito bancario. Auténtico dinero, en definitiva, bajo el control de sus propietarios, reserva de valor y con limitación de su oferta.



El dinero del estado se va a mantener si o si porque es el medio de pagar los impuestos, que luego los funcionatas quieren darse vueltas por Europa y con dinero raro igual no pueden.


----------



## kikepm (13 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> El dinero del estado se va a mantener si o si porque es el medio de pagar los impuestos, que luego los funcionatas quieren darse vueltas por Europa y con dinero raro igual no pueden.



He dicho que no se va a mantener tal cual, no que no se va a mantener.

Lo que tu propones es cambiar un dinero de mala calidad, por otro igualmente rancio. Si BTC apareció es precisamente para terminar con el monopolio estatal y esa función es la que le da valor. Aquellos que lo están entendiendo serán los que ganarán más en el futuro, y todos aquellos que lo ponen en duda y confían en el mantenimiento de un sistema que sirve para el robo y el expolio, los que perderán.

Que tu vengas aquí a repartir FUD y soltar medias verdades, no se sabe bien con que fin, es síntoma de que aún cuando el objetivo es claro y fácil de entender, siempre habrá quienes lucharán contra ese cambio.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> He dicho que no se va a mantener tal cual, no que no se va a mantener.
> 
> Lo que tu propones es cambiar un dinero de mala calidad, por otro igualmente rancio. Si BTC apareció es precisamente para terminar con el monopolio estatal y esa función es la que le da valor. Aquellos que lo están entendiendo serán los que ganarán más en el futuro, y todos aquellos que lo ponen en duda y confían en el mantenimiento de un sistema que sirve para el robo y el expolio, los que perderán.
> 
> Que tu vengas aquí a repartir FUD y soltar medias verdades, no se sabe bien con que fin, es síntoma de que aún cuando el objetivo es claro y fácil de entender, siempre habrá quienes lucharán contra ese cambio.



Ves cosas donde no la hay. Yo no me dedico a repartir FUD, es que en los mercados hay miedo, incertidumbre y desesperanza. Bitcoin tiene antagonistas muy fuertes y alguno puede que le gane la partida, esto según tú será una media verdad.


----------



## kikepm (13 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Ves cosas donde no la hay. Yo no me dedico a repartir FUD, es que en los mercados hay miedo, incertidumbre y desesperanza. Bitcoin tiene antagonistas muy fuertes y alguno puede que le gane la partida, esto según tú será una media verdad.



El miedo, la incertidumbre y la desesperanza que pueda haber en los mercados no tiene relación con el FUD que repartes en el hilo desde hace unas semanas. Todos los mercados son inherentemente especulativos, y una parte de BTC no se escapa a esa condición. Pero la parte no especulativa de BTC tiene una base filosófica y económica que cualquier persona de bien debería defender, contra todo tipo de ataques maliciosos y que, consciente o inconscientemente, llevan al mismo objetivo: promover la defensa del sistema corrupto que permite el expolio por parte de las élites financieras y políticas.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> El miedo, la incertidumbre y la desesperanza que pueda haber en los mercados no tiene relación con el FUD que repartes en el hilo desde hace unas semanas. Todos los mercados son inherentemente especulativos, y una parte de BTC no se escapa a esa condición. Pero la parte no especulativa de BTC tiene una base filosófica y económica que cualquier persona de bien debería defender, contra todo tipo de ataques maliciosos y que, consciente o incoscientemente, llevan al mismo objetivo: promover la defensa del sistema corrupto que promueve el expolio por parte de las élites financieras y políticas.



Te equivocas lo que tu llamas FUD es desacuerdo, aquí erais 4 amigos dando os la razón los unos a los otros soñando con un sistema más justo, donde el BTC libre de pecado sería el pilar económico y con estas yo caí aquí con mis dudas sobre la viabilidad de un Bitcoin centralizado en China, teniendo en cuenta que el sistema chino es totalmente antagónico a ese sistema que idealizasteis, y eso para ti es FUD y medias verdades.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2019)

Vuelta la burra al trigo con que Bitcoin está "centralizado en China", cosa que se ha rebatido ya mil veces pero los que tenéis intereses en las shitcoins mierdosas que no sirven más que para estafar a los novatos no paráis de repetir como loros.

Luego esas shitcoins se hunden en la miseria, se demuestran que son fraudes, etc y símplemente desaparecéis de foro, como los peleles que sois. ¿Cuántos han hecho eso ya antes que vosotros, peleles de los cojones? ¿6? ¿8?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Te equivocas lo que tu llamas FUD es desacuerdo, aquí erais 4 amigos dando os la razón los unos a los otros soñando con un sistema más justo, donde el BTC libre de pecado sería el pilar económico y con estas yo caí aquí con mis dudas sobre la viabilidad de un Bitcoin centralizado en China, teniendo en cuenta que el sistema chino es totalmente antagónico a ese sistema que idealizasteis, y eso para ti es FUD y medias verdades.



Muy bien, estás "en desacuerdo" con el consenso general de Bitcoin. Perfecto. Ya has hecho un fork con las nuevas normas que más se ajustan a tus deseos y con la que habéis desplumado a unos cuantos pardillos e, incluso, se han follado a un exchanger por gilipollas con un 51%.

Perfecto. Pues vete a tocar los cojones a ese hilo y deja ya de esparcir FUD rebatido más de mil veces pesado.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy bien, estás "en desacuerdo" con el consenso general de Bitcoin. Perfecto. Ya has hecho un fork con las nuevas normas que más se ajustan a tus deseos.
> 
> Pues vete a tocar los cojones a ese hilo y deja ya de esparcir FUD rebatido más de mil veces pesado de los cojones.



Me llamas pesado justo cuando acabas de venir de floodearme el hilo.  

Este es un lugar de debate y entro y salgo cuando me sale de los cojones y si te molesta me metes en el ignore, que para eso está y te ahorras los insultos. Ya conversaré con quién comparta intereses. 

Y si algún tema está como tu dices, ya debatido, pues es de educación indicarme con su correspondiente enlace donde está esa información.

Si resulta que estoy floodeando el hilo ya se encargará el moderador de turno de tomar las medidas convenientes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2019)

No hay moderadores. Joder, pareces nuevo.

Búscate los posts del hilo de Bitcoin cuando GHash.IO alcanzó el 49% de minado y ahí tienes bien clarito, en tiempo real, lo que sucede cuando alguien se atreve a atacar la red mediante 51%. Estás discutiendo cosas y metiendo FUD en asuntos que ya han sucedido.

Es interés de los propios mineros que nadie pueda acercarse de nuevo al 51% porque saben de sobra que terminarán pagando justos por pecadores. El precio se desploma y dejan de obtener rentabilidad de la operación de minado. Esto ya sucedió con GHash.IO.

Y si el atacante fuese alguien muy poderoso, como un Estado por ejemplo, estaría tirando a la basura miles de millones de dólares en hardware y decenas de millones en energía por cada día que intentase mantener el bloqueo de la red. Probablemente en un día o dos días los desarrolladores cambiarían la prueba de trabajo y asunto solucionado.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

GHash.IO no fue un ataque del 51%, fue una cagalera del 49%, es decir los propios mineros se pusieron de acuerdo para evitar el pánico del 51%

Estaba posteando yo por aquí de aquella. Y tú mismo lo dices, basta con que una entidad se acerque al 51% para que todos los frikis comedoritos les entre un ataque de histeria vendedora.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Te equivocas lo que tu llamas FUD es desacuerdo, aquí erais 4 amigos dando os la razón los unos a los otros soñando con un sistema más justo, donde el BTC libre de pecado sería el pilar económico y con estas yo caí aquí con mis dudas sobre la viabilidad de un Bitcoin centralizado en China, teniendo en cuenta que el sistema chino es totalmente antagónico a ese sistema que idealizasteis, y eso para ti es FUD y medias verdades.




Has venido a contar lo de la supuesta centralizacion de China, se te han dado argumentos para explicarte que dicha centralización no existe y que de existir no habria ningun problema porque mientras hagan su trabajo se les paga por ello y el día que no cumplan con lo que tienen que hacer se les da la patada y otros ocuparán su lugar.

Y tú sigues erre que erre, pues para mi eso es FUD y ser un cansino de manual.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Has venido a contar lo de la supuesta centralizacion de China, se te han dado argumentos para explicarte que dicha centralización no existe y que de existir no habria ningun problema porque mientras hagan su trabajo se les paga por ello y el día que no cumplan con lo que tienen que hacer se les da la patada y otros ocuparán su lugar.
> 
> Y tú sigues erre que erre, pues para mi eso es FUD y ser un cansino de manual.



Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo hay muchas fuerzas mayores que la avaricia que mueven al ser humano, y no puedes darles la patada porque se montan su bitcoin propio con toda la capacidad de hash que tienen.

Te digo lo mismo que a los otros, si te molesta lo que escribo para eso está el ignore.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo hay muchas fuerzas mayores que la avaricia que mueven al ser humano, y no puedes darles la patada porque se montan su bitcoin propio con toda la capacidad de hash que tienen.
> 
> Te digo lo mismo que a los otros, si te molesta lo que escribo para eso está el ignore.



Pues muy bien, que se monten su propio bitcoin si es lo que quieren. Oh wait pero si eso ya lo han hecho... y varias veces además.

Que no tio que eres muy pesado, una cosa es discutir con argumentos y otra soltar las mismas peliculas dia tras dia.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

¿Conoces la historia de China del siglo XX? La larga marcha , La revolución cultural, Los sucesos de Tiananmen...


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

El PODER es una fuerza mayor que la avaricia, sobre todo en un país autoritario como China. Pero si no entiendes ni eso...


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues muy bien, que se monten su propio bitcoin si es lo que quieren. Oh wait pero si eso ya lo han hecho... y varias veces además.
> 
> Que no tio que eres muy pesado, una cosa es discutir con argumentos y otra soltar las mismas peliculas dia tras dia.



Es que así funciona internet, está lleno de pesados que no piensan igual que tu, que se le va a hacer.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

Que parida mas tonta.


----------



## Tuttle (13 Oct 2019)

Pues con la tontería he pasado una tarde entretenida. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> GHash.IO no fue un ataque del 51%, fue una cagalera del 49%, es decir los propios mineros se pusieron de acuerdo para evitar el pánico del 51%
> 
> Estaba posteando yo por aquí de aquella. Y tú mismo lo dices, basta con que una entidad se acerque al 51% para que todos los frikis comedoritos les entre un ataque de histeria vendedora.



Los mineros no se pusieron de acuerdo de nada, sencillamente los actores que participan del libre mercado actuaron, el precio se desplomó y los propios mineros tuvieron que reaccionar también como agentes conscientes del libre mercado y apuntaron sus máquinas a otros pools o se pusieron a minar en p2pool, que es un pool descentralizado.

Lo que te dice aquello que pasó con GHash.IO es que el sistema está bien contrabalanceado y que los agentes participantes velan para que todo marche como la seda si vas a favor del consenso, pero te sea un infierno ir en contra.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (14 Oct 2019)

No me paso por aqui hace muchísimo. Alguien sabe que fue de BlueArrow, remonster, bitcoñero (Creo que era así...) me gustaría saber en que gestores les confiaron sus fortunas. Supongo que ya han salido de España? He contactado con varios gestores, no me fio.


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2019)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> No me paso por aqui hace muchísimo. Alguien sabe que fue de BlueArrow, remonster, bitcoñero (Creo que era así...) me gustaría saber en que gestores les confiaron sus fortunas. Supongo que ya han salido de España? He contactado con varios gestores, no me fio.



¿Confiar sus fortunas a alguien un bitcoñero?

Replantea la pregunta, un bitcoñero no confía su fortuna a nadie, si hiciera lo contrario no tendría bitcoins.

Recuerda que solo hay que pagar impuestos cuando gastas bitcoins. Yo a esta gente no la veo gastando muchos bitcoins.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2019)

1



Taptap


----------



## Tuttle (14 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> 1
> Ver archivo adjunto 168373
> 
> 
> Taptap



¡Coño! Hacía años que no veía esta plantilla de meme.


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¡Coño! Hacía años que no veía esta plantilla de meme.



Es un clásico que siempre vuelve, como lo mal repartido que está Bitcoin y su minería, o el tamaño de bloque.

Este meme seguramente sea anterior a internet.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Oct 2019)

Eso lleva meses anunciándose pero no termina de salir. Entro a su Github cada día y están estancados desde hace meses con estos 8 bugs:
spesmilo/electrum


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Oct 2019)

Nos ha jodido, como para no aceptar BTC a cambio de esa mierda.

Y de la chorrada de tener 10 veces la poblacion mundial en usuarios potenciales mejor ya ni hablamos. Igual es que ahora las tostadoras y las cafeteras son "usuarios potenciales"


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Oct 2019)

Está muy bien que pongáis a un nigeriano en la portada del video. Os va que ni pintado


----------



## easyridergs (14 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Está muy bien que pongáis a un nigeriano en la portada del video. Os va que ni pintado



Está muy bien que tu nick sea un Mojon, viene que ni pintado a tu nivel de intelecto. Queda claro que tu nivel de racismo es alto.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (15 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> ¿Confiar sus fortunas a alguien un bitcoñero?
> 
> Replantea la pregunta, un bitcoñero no confía su fortuna a nadie, si hiciera lo contrario no tendría bitcoins.
> 
> ...



En el momento en que confias en un gestor para temas fiscales, ya estas confiando tu fortuna a un tercero. Dudo que cuando te mueves en esas cifras, rellenes tu toda la burocracia.


Tambien dudo que alguien sea tan tonto de tener +1millon de € en BTC y no diversificar un poco (a no ser que tengas tango que un millon sea poca cantidad)

Ya se han comentado los problemas de tener BTC sin tener recibos de compra, imagino que muchos de los early adopters de aqui los tienen de minar, faucets, y de trading en exchanges que ya no existen entre otras movidas. Al ir a pagar impuestos te diran que de donde sale ese dinero, ahi ya empiezan los problemas. Por eso, vas a necesitar abogados y un buen gestor. A no ser que gastes tus BTC en doritos y chorradas irrelevantes, que pasen por debajo del radar de la Hacienda de turno.

Para la proxima subida se va facilmente por encima de los 100k por BTC, esto hay que tenerlo planeado.


----------



## Rajoy (15 Oct 2019)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> En el momento en que confias en un gestor para temas fiscales, ya estas confiando tu fortuna a un tercero. Dudo que cuando te mueves en esas cifras, rellenes tu toda la burocracia.
> 
> 
> Tambien dudo que alguien sea tan tonto de tener +1millon de € en BTC y no diversificar un poco (a no ser que tengas tango que un millon sea poca cantidad)
> ...




Basta con que tengas extractos de transferencias a esos exchanges que ya no existen o, si me apuras, conserves las claves privadas de direcciones desde las que hayas movido bitcoins en, por ejemplo, 2011 o 2012. Esos bitcoins hoy valen bastante más y si tienes las claves privadas de esas direcciones ese simple hecho indica que ya eran tuyos en esas fechas.
Lo que está claro es que cuando los vendas necesitas un valor de compra para calcular la plusvalía. Por eso, si son cantidades importantes, el tema del "mixing" puede ser un problema ...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Oct 2019)

Un técnico o inspector de Hacienda ni sabe qué es una clave privada, ni mixing ni nada, no lo estudian en las oposiciones ni les dan formación para ello. Intuyo que lo único que les vale son tickets de compraventa y justificantes bancarios.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Oct 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Un técnico o inspector de Hacienda ni sabe qué es una clave privada, ni mixing ni nada, no lo estudian en las oposiciones ni les dan formación para ello. Intuyo que lo único que les vale son tickets de compraventa y justificantes bancarios.



Si no sabe lo que es una clave privada el problema lo tienes tú no él. Me refiero a una vez pasados los BTC a fiat porque ahi estás atrapado, con el fiat en una cuenta bancaria pueden hacer lo que quieran, ese dinero no es tuyo.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (15 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si no sabe lo que es una clave privada el problema lo tienes tú no él. Me refiero a una vez pasados los BTC a fiat porque ahi estás atrapado, con el fiat en una cuenta bancaria pueden hacer lo que quieran, ese dinero no es tuyo.



El problema lo sigues teniendo tu, si quieres comprar algo relevante con los BTC, y intuyo que querras, por que para que quieres ser rico si solo puedes comprar chorradas que no hagan saltar las alarmas.



Rajoy dijo:


> Basta con que tengas extractos de transferencias a esos exchanges que ya no existen o, si me apuras, conserves las claves privadas de direcciones desde las que hayas movido bitcoins en, por ejemplo, 2011 o 2012. Esos bitcoins hoy valen bastante más y si tienes las claves privadas de esas direcciones ese simple hecho indica que ya eran tuyos en esas fechas.
> Lo que está claro es que cuando los vendas necesitas un valor de compra para calcular la plusvalía. Por eso, si son cantidades importantes, el tema del "mixing" puede ser un problema ...



Como ya te han dicho, un inspector no tiene ni idea de nada de eso, no creo que ni lo miren. Ademas, necesitas poder probar que la direccion de envio era a un exchange, cosa dificil, y mas en exchanges pequeños y cutres de esos de altcoins que aparecen y desaparecen. Por ejemplo, yo tenia una altcoin en cryptopia, y ahi se va a quedar, es ridiculo intentar ahora ponerse a sacar una shitcoin de un exchange muerto. Pues imagina esta situacion hace años.

Tambien esta el tema de cobrar en BTC. Mucha gente cobraba de Bitcointalk por campañas de firmas, de jugar al poker, etc etc. En teoria, deberias haber sido autonomo, ademas de la movida de tener todos esos impuestos sin pagar. A ver como le explicas al gestor y funcionario de turno todo esto, si no saben que es un wallet.

Yo no veo ninguna solucion, que no sea quedarse uno como esta, y que a esa gente le hagan una amnistia, y todo el que tenga BTC, no importa de donde, les permitan meterlo en el circuito de fiat, pagar los impuestos que sean, y regularizar la situacion. Si no, a toda esa gente la empujaran a tomar medidas mas "exoticas". Por que como digo, llegara un punto en que tengas demasiado dinero acumulado como para no diversificar en algo que hara saltar las alarmas de la Hacienda de turno, ya te compres tu Mansion y Ferrari directamente en BTC o no, eso es irrelevante.


----------



## Rajoy (15 Oct 2019)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> ...
> 
> Como ya te han dicho, un inspector no tiene ni idea de nada de eso, no creo que ni lo miren. Ademas, necesitas poder probar que la direccion de envio era a un exchange, cosa dificil, y mas en exchanges pequeños y cutres de esos de altcoins que aparecen y desaparecen. Por ejemplo, yo tenia una altcoin en cryptopia, y ahi se va a quedar, es ridiculo intentar ahora ponerse a sacar una shitcoin de un exchange muerto. Pues imagina esta situacion hace años.
> 
> ...



Que el inspector no tenga ni idea le incapacita totalmente para resolver en tu contra. No digo que no lo haga, son suficientemente perros para hacerlo ... pero al llegar a una instancia superior puedes demostrar que tenías esos bitcoins en esa fecha y, por tanto, que fueron adquiridos a un precio mucho más bajo porque, obviamemente, hace años su precio era otro.
Esta claro que esos bitcoins han tenido un precio de adquisición y, si no les gusta el que les proporcionas en base al histórico de tus direcciones, pueden proponer otro pero, tal como te digo, lo tienen peludo en una instancia judicial ...

Espero que no me lo hagas repetir otra vez Jamie ...


----------



## barborico (15 Oct 2019)

Igual ya se dijo en su momento pero no me acuerdo... entiendo que por la sentencia del tribunal supremo, btc sería algo como unos cromos que valen x.

Si yo tengo unos cromos que valen x (lo sé porque hay gente que me los compra a ese precio), ¿tengo que pagar impuesto de patrimonio por tener esos cromos si x supera los 700k?


----------



## Rajoy (15 Oct 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Igual ya se dijo en su momento pero no me acuerdo... entiendo que por la sentencia del tribunal supremo, btc sería algo como unos cromos que valen x.
> 
> Si yo tengo unos cromos que valen x (lo sé porque hay gente que me los compra a ese precio), ¿tengo que pagar impuesto de patrimonio por tener esos cromos si x supera los 700k?



Sean cromos o ferraris tienen un valor de mercado y si supera los 500.000€ lo tienes que declarar. Otra cosa es que, dependiendo de tu comunidad autónoma y de sus exenciones en ese impuesto, tengas que pagar o no el impuesto de patrimonio. Pero declarar has de declarar si superas esa cifra en el IP. Y eso hace que en Hacienda se hagan con un bonito retrato tuyo y que según evolucione esa declaración de patrimonio en los ejercicios siguientes, e independientemente de que pagues por ese impuesto, se pongan de manifiesto incrementos de patrimonio que, esos si, pagarían en el impuesto sobre la renta ...

Hay que distinguir muy bien entre el IRPF, el impuesto a tu renta de un ejercicio concreto, y el IP, el impuesto sobre tu patrtimonio en un ejercicio concreto.


----------



## kikepm (15 Oct 2019)

Rajoy dijo:


> Sean cromos o ferraris tienen un valor de mercado y si supera los 500.000€ lo tienes que declarar. Otra cosa es que, dependiendo de tu comunidad autónoma y de sus exenciones en ese impuesto, tengas que pagar o no el impuesto de patrimonio. Pero declarar has de declarar si superas esa cifra en el IP. Y eso hace que en Hacienda se hagan con un bonito retrato tuyo y que según evolucione esa declaración de patrimonio en los ejercicios siguientes, e independientemente de que pagues por ese impuesto, se pongan de manifiesto incrementos de patrimonio que, esos si, pagarían en el impuesto sobre la renta ...
> 
> Hay que distinguir muy bien entre el IRPF, el impuesto a tu renta de un ejercicio concreto, y el IP, el impuesto sobre tu patrtimonio en un ejercicio concreto.



Si BTC llega a 500.000 € no creo que haya muchos bitcoiners que se dediquen a declarar una puta mierda a hacienda.

A hacienda que la den. Ya nos buscaremos la vida, si llega el caso. BTC se hizo entre otras cosas para evitar semejantes desmanes.


----------



## MIP (15 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Si BTC llega a 500.000 € no creo que haya muchos bitcoiners que se dediquen a declarar una puta mierda a hacienda.
> 
> A hacienda que la den. Ya nos buscaremos la vida, si llega el caso. BTC se hizo entre otras cosas para evitar semejantes desmanes.



Pues si pero en ese supuesto, antes de tirarse a la piscina yo por si acaso donaría todo a mis hijos, para que si me quieren echar mano “preventivamente” no encuentren nada a mi nombre.


----------



## paketazo (15 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Si BTC llega a 500.000 € no creo que haya muchos bitcoiners que se dediquen a declarar una puta mierda a hacienda.
> 
> A hacienda que la den. Ya nos buscaremos la vida, si llega el caso. BTC se hizo entre otras cosas para evitar semejantes desmanes.



Es lo bueno que tiene BTC para hacienda...que les es sumamente sencillo expropiarlos...

Si estuviera en sus manos, os aseguro que ya habrían acabado con BTC a base de tasas e impuestos amén de multas varias...pero por detalles como ese, existe BTC...es una moneda internacional que no atiende a gravámenes locales ni restricciones fronterizas.


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2019)

*HALOWEEN : SUSTO...O MUERTE ???

Os dejo un post de hace unas semanas...actualizado con otro vídeo de hoy mismo . Insisto ...la solución, a partir del próximo bloke.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*15 Octubre*

Es curioso...pero cada vez k entro a este hilo-fork - paradigma de la resistencia a la censura marca de la casa del proyecto bitcoñero , éso sí... "Mojoncillo sui generis style" -parece k con la gigantesca concentración de la minería en China al BTC le hubiera tocáo la mismísima bonoloto ( Cuando en realidá hace 4 años sería un escenario de pura pesadilla para CUALQUIER HOLDER - y más cuanto más ortodoxo - ...k increíblemente ha llegado a un punto increíble de concentración - y potencial centralización - por una inercia k ha rebasado cualkier límite razonable, se diga lo k kojonex se diga. En fin...supongo k a la fuerza ahorcan y tal , k sigan las loas corales y éso ).

20.000 toneladas de Oro los chinorris, con 2 cojonazos - y remarco, SÓLO los chinorris , no un hipotético bloke de paisanos...k probablemente multiplique las reservas de USA y Europa juntas -.

Es decir, de GASTO en un ataque del 51% , rien de rien, bien al contrario ( ojo, recuerdo k simplemente con poner los kojonex sobre la mesa y crear una incertidumbre razonable...pues suficiente para k no holdee BTC ni el Tato - y mucho menos un smart money k ya actualmente se ha cortáo y define el techo de cristal k comenta Tuttle con toda la razón del mundo una y otra vez por el inasumible ratio de riesgo k OBJETIVAMENTE representa ese factor - ). Pues éso...a día de hoy, un billonaco de pavos, trillón yankee, listo para multiplicarse por dos dígitos y más allá si se echan un leve pedete en las mismísimas tripas de BTC. ( Aunke realmente éso sería lo de menos...lo jugoso sería puramente conceptual : Ser el rey del mambo en la ÚNICA alternativa financiera global al chanchullo de un confeti Usano del k todo diox está hasta el nardo).

En fin...ahí keda el vídrio. El k no haya hecho o haga rápido sus deberes en otros frentes...haluego k no llore. El riesgo , CIERTO, desde este mismo bloke...y en cada uno de los siguientes.

Palomitax y tal...



*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rematando, k es gerundio...y se supone k por un bitcoñero de pro .

Día 2 de NOVIEMBRE : *

Lo raro es k el hamijo Max no caiga en k China no sería dueña de BTC...pero sí de esa hipotética stable coin de Oro...( con lo k los intereses de revalorización estarían cristalinos ante el posible escenario de "Quema de naves" defendido en el post anterior k pudiera mandar una de las dos opciones k se barajan actualmente como reserva de valor global ).


----------



## kikepm (15 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> para que si me quieren echar mano “preventivamente” no encuentren nada a mi nombre.



pues como no te pongan una pistola en la sien, ya me dirás tu como van a echar mano de nada preventivamente...


----------



## kikepm (15 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Es lo bueno que tiene BTC para hacienda...que les es sumamente sencillo expropiarlos...



Es verdad, no tienen nada más que echar mano de tus claves privadas y retirar tus BTCs a la cartera gubernamental


----------



## paketazo (15 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Es verdad, no tienen nada más que echar mano de tus claves privadas y retirar tus BTCs a la cartera gubernamental



Como decía un forero del que ya no recuerdo el nombre..."me pedirán amablemente mis calves privadas mientras me comen los cojones desde atrás"

Suena obsceno, pero es tan real como la vida misma.


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Como decía un forero del que ya no recuerdo el nombre..."me pedirán amablemente mis calves privadas mientras me comen los cojones desde atrás"
> 
> Suena obsceno, pero es tan real como la vida misma.



Al final era un recurso nuncafollixta. 

Ya sabía yo k había gato encerráu.


----------



## kikepm (15 Oct 2019)

Yo creo que hacienda y el gobierno está compuesto de gente que por decirlo de forma suave no tienen ni zorra idea de la que se les viene encima. No comprenden la tecnología, no se toman la molestia por comprender a su enemigo, ni por aprender.

Que va a haber un conflicto entre los estados y aquellos que no soportan más el saqueo y la corrupción, es en mi opinión evidente. Y como los proestado están completamente desactualizados de la tecnología, y creen que las cosas siguen pudiendose hacer como hace siglos, el ordeno y mando de siempre, van a perder esta guerra por mentecatos y paletos.

Al menos se acercan tiempos interesantes, podremos contárselo a los nietos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo creo que hacienda y el gobierno está compuesto de gente que por decirlo de forma suave no tienen ni zorra idea de la que se les viene encima. No comprenden la tecnología, no se toman la molestia por comprender a su enemigo, ni por aprender.
> 
> Que va a haber un conflicto entre los estados y aquellos que no soportan más el saqueo y la corrupción, es en mi opinión evidente. Y como los proestado están completamente desactualizados de la tecnología, y creen que las cosas siguen pudiendose hacer como hace siglos, el ordeno y mando de siempre, van a perder esta guerra por mentecatos y paletos.
> 
> Al menos se acercan tiempos interesantes, podremos contárselo a los nietos.



Hoy en día un ciudadano bajo la tutela involuntaria del estado en el que viva (todo ser humano prácticamente), ha de comulgar con una biblia de leyes y normas que en innumerables ocasiones van en contra de su propio ser, existencia y hasta del propio sentido común...creo que eso todos lo tenemos claro.

En cualquier ayuntamiento, localidad, comunidad de vecinos, estado, se crean leyes contra natura y antievolutivas por que el ser humano no está preparado para su autogobierno en sociedad...no al menos la gran mayoría.

La tormenta burocrática y legal que supone simplemente existir, es un quebradero de cabeza, y lo peor y que muchos no valoran, una gran perdida de tiempo de vida.

¿Acaso un árbol le dice a otro dónde ha de crecer?

¿Una gaviota se preocupa de dónde puede cagar o no?

¿Le preocuparía a un asteroide colisionar con la tierra y destruirla?

Pues a nosotros parece que sí, que nos preocupa absolutamente todo, y por eso amamos regular hasta lo inregulable...por eso aquí aparece una paradoja para el sistema 

¿cómo podemos regular algo que no controlamos?

Pues aparentemente tratándolo de destruir sin llegar ni tan siquiera a entenderlo o valorarlo.

¿pueden destruirlo?

Probablemente no, a pesar de que sí le podrían hacer daño, pero solo en el caso de ponerse de acuerdo todos los gobiernos expoliadores del planeta...algo que parece relativamente complicado.

Sí, es cierto que China es un gobierno comunista y que usa a su pueblo como ariete amén de su economía para lograr fines y objetivos que nos afectan a todos, pero yo pregunto:

¿que pasaría si la minería China estuviera en España?

Yo creo que ya hace tiempo que no estaría...¿verdad?... somos los reyes de la regulación antiavance ... y solo sabemos pedir tapas de tortilla, quintos, y pelearnos por cual es el mejor equipo de fútbol de la historia.

Creo firmemente que pase lo que pase con BTC hemos sido afortunados de haberlo visto nacer, y de entender la base de su funcionamiento...que finalmente lo dejemos morir entra dentro de la ecuación, ya que el ser humano es experto en derrochar oportunidades.

Buenas noches


----------



## Jamie Dimon (16 Oct 2019)

Rajoy dijo:


> Que el inspector no tenga ni idea le incapacita totalmente para resolver en tu contra. No digo que no lo haga, son suficientemente perros para hacerlo ... pero al llegar a una instancia superior puedes demostrar que tenías esos bitcoins en esa fecha y, por tanto, que fueron adquiridos a un precio mucho más bajo porque, obviamemente, hace años su precio era otro.
> Esta claro que esos bitcoins han tenido un precio de adquisición y, si no les gusta el que les proporcionas en base al histórico de tus direcciones, pueden proponer otro pero, tal como te digo, lo tienen peludo en una instancia judicial ...
> 
> Espero que no me lo hagas repetir otra vez Jamie ...



Tu puedes demostrar que tienes una wallet con BTC de hace años, pero necesitas un contexto. Igual vendiste drogas por valor de un millon en Silk Road y tienes esos BTC ahi, o igual los conseguiste de manera legitima. El caso es poder demostrar o no el contexto, no la fecha.

Ademas, imaginemos que tienes en el wallet.dat 10 BTC, y quieres vender 5 BTC. Le enseñas al funcionario de turno que tienes otros 5 BTC? (que no quieres enseñar, por que igual valen 5 millones en 10 años, y te interesa tributar esa cantidad en otro pais...).


----------



## Geldschrank (16 Oct 2019)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Tu puedes demostrar que tienes una wallet con BTC de hace años, pero necesitas un contexto. Igual vendiste drogas por valor de un millon en Silk Road y tienes esos BTC ahi, o igual los conseguiste de manera legitima. El caso es poder demostrar o no el contexto, no la fecha.



No, la carga de la prueba corresponde al que acusa. Eso en un estado de derecho normal, que éste no lo es y menos en lo que corresponde a Hacienda. 
Por otro lado, los BTC, como con las drogas (ya es triste), habrá que meterlos en "paquetitos" cuando interese cambiarlos (si interesa algún día), previo paso por un mixer.
Y para aquel que tenga bastantes, que considere irse a un país en el que haya un estado de derecho con todas las letras.


----------



## sirpask (16 Oct 2019)

Pero vamos a ver, comprar una bici con bitcoins, ¿No es hacer un trueque? ¿Hacer un truque siempre lleva una doble imposición? Como va esa fiscalidad?


----------



## Geldschrank (16 Oct 2019)

Además de que estén escritas, hay que respetarlas. En nuestro caso se limpian el culo con ellas.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Oct 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> No, la carga de la prueba corresponde al que acusa. Eso en un estado de derecho normal, que éste no lo es y menos en lo que corresponde a Hacienda.



Con Hacienda no es así. Si tu tienes un ingreso de dinero tienes la obligacion de demostrar de donde procede. Hacienda no necesita demostrar que ese dinero viene de una actividad ilicita para emplumarte.


----------



## Geldschrank (16 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Con Hacienda no es así. Si tu tienes un ingreso de dinero tienes la obligacion de demostrar de donde procede. Hacienda no necesita demostrar que ese dinero viene de una actividad ilicita para emplumarte.



Lo sé, lo sé, lo he sufrido. La indefensión es brutal.


----------



## Rajoy (16 Oct 2019)

Me parece que tenéis un buen cacao entre actividades ilícitas, blanqueo de capitales ... y determinar el valor de adquisición de algo que pretendéis vender. A ver si nos centramos ...

Si demuestras que controlas una dirección con bitcoins que no se han movido desde 2012 (o que controlas todas las direcciones a las que los has ido moviendo hasta llegar a la más antigua, por eso ojo con el mixing ...), está claro que el precio máximo que has podido pagar por cada bitcoin es menor de 12€, que es el precio máximo que tenía bitcoin en 2012. De verdad creeis que Hacienda os puede acusar de blanqueo por haber comprado, por ejemplo, 2.000€ en bitcoin en 2012, por más que ahora su valor sea de 1.400.000€ ?

Si no tenéis otra forma de demostrarlo porque el exchange chapó, se han de fiar de vuestros archivos, los cuales, obviamente, no pueden dar un valor de adquisición superior a los históricos del momento de la compra. La mala noticia es que váis a dar unas plusvalías de cojones, la buena es que lo del blanqueo y demás no tiene sentido. Y a la inversa. Si dáis una fecha de adquisición muy reciente, la plusvalía será mucho menor pero si tenéis muchos bitcoins en esa dirección entonces tenéis que poder justificar de donde ha salido el importe para comprarlos que, en este caso será elevado y ahí si que podríamos entrar en lo del blanqueo.

Se trata de determinar un valor de adquisición para que, al restarlo del valor de venta, se pueda determinar el incremento patrimonial resultante de esa venta. Las tonterías que comenta Jamie no tienen nada que ver aquí. El valor de adquisición va a ser, como máximo, el valor por el que se compraba y vendía bitcoin en el momento en que puedas demostrar que los adquiriste ... independientemente de si los compraste en un exchange o los cambiaste por cocaína o felaciones. Y, a falta de otra documentación, esa fecha y hora de adquisición se demuestra en el registro público e infalsificable por excelencia: la blockchain de bitcoin.


----------



## uhnitas (16 Oct 2019)

Eso de un mundo con recursos finitos es un mantra repetido pero cuestionable. Creo que es más bien una cuestión de costes de energía. Agua, metales, comida... Mejora la tecnología, disminuye el coste de la energía y haber, hay, mucho. Pero no quiero entrar ahí.

Pregunto desde la ignorancia por qué los sucesivos QE, rebajas de tipos y aumento de deuda tienen que tener un fin.

Todo el mundo repite que es insostenible ¿Por qué es cierto eso? ¿Qué impide que se pueda seguir aumentado la base monetaria y reduciendo tipos?

¿Acaso es porque se espera que lo ahorradores y los prestamistas cogerán los fusiles? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikepm (16 Oct 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Todo el mundo repite que es insostenible ¿Por qué es cierto eso? ¿Qué impide que se pueda seguir aumentado la base monetaria y reduciendo tipos?



Insostenible desde el punto de vista de que al final de todo el proceso habrá una recesión grave. No es que sea insostenible en un sentido físico, así vista la muerte también es sostenible, puede ocurrir, pero no es el fin que uno espera de la vida.

Entonces, supongamos que va a continuar aumentando la base monetaria y que se reducirán los tipos de interés del banco central.

Por supuesto, debe entenderse que la economía no una cuestión relacionada con la cantidad de dinero existente. El dinero y el crédito que se usa como tal, sirven al propósito del intecambio indirecto de bienes y servicios. Si una sociedad avanzada no tuviera dinero, el intercambio de bienes sería difícilmente realizable, pero este intercambio es el fin último. La gente intercambia porque necesita ropa, calzado, pan, verdura, llevar a los hijos al colegio y al parque infántil el fin de semana.

Por que cantidades de dinero se intercambian primero los bienes, es irrelevante desde el punto de vista económico.

Si los bancos centrales siguen aumentando la cantidad de dinero y crédito a muy bajos o negativos tipos de interés, la capacidad de compra de este dinero estatal seguirá disminuyendo con el tiempo. La inflación, que no es otra cosa que el aumento de la cantidad de medios de pago, induce a la gente a cambiar este dinero de baja calidad por dinero real que no pierde capacidad de compra con el tiempo.

Además, los tipos nulos inducen a las empresas a endeudarse con el objeto de aumentar la inversión que, A LOS MENORES TIPOS, aparecen como rentables. Es decir, la economía es desviada en la dirección de inversiones de alto riesgo y de economía de burbuja. Se realizan MALAS INVERSIONES que durante el tiempo de la expansión no tienen porque parecer no rentables.

Pero la realidad es tozuda, la gente sigue queriendo intercambiar ropa, calzado, pan, verdura..., por lo que pasado el tiempo suficiente las inversiones realizadas, las cuales no crean la suficiente demanda debido a que se han generado con señales de compra venta FALSAS, devendrán en PÉRDIDAS empresariales, y finalmente quiebras.

Ahora bien, durante el proceso de realizar inversiones que no producen bienes y servicios demandados por la sociedad, se han desviado recursos que han dejado de producir bienes y servicios que SI ERAN DEMANDADOS a los precios anteriores. De ahí que la gente común perciba que cobra poco en relación a los precios que sufre.


El final de todo este proceso de generación de deuda ilimitada a tipos bajos es una deuda global inmanejable, aquella que produce quiebras en cuanto los tipos vuelven a subir por renormalización del banco central, como hemos visto recientemente con los tipos de USA.


Por todo ello, existe una trampa de deuda y tipos que no puede corregirse independientemente de las políticas de los bancos centrales, que se ven abocados a continuar su camino hacia el abismo. La única vía que les queda es seguir disminuyendo los tipos de interés, pero estos afectan a la rentabilidad que los inversores (los que prestan) esperan obtener, por lo que llegado el momento colapsará el mercado de crédito.

Recientemente el mercado REPOS americano, aquel por el que las entidades bancarias se prestan liquidez a un dia a cambio de bonos del Tesoro, vio colapsada su liquidez, debido a lo anterior y a que los prestatarios empiezan a percibir un riesgo inherente incluso a tipos cercanos a cero.


Así que el final de todo este experimento monetario llevado a cabo por locos, corruptos y negligentes, está llegando a su fin.


A partir de ahora, toda la deuda a tipos nulos que quiera el banco central que se genere, y todo el dinero de nueva creación que se emita, ayudará a aumentar la ya de por si burbuja insostenible en los precios de acciones, inmobiliaria, bonos, que en el momento debido COLAPSARÁN y provocarán la mayor de las crisis que la humanidad haya conocido jamás.


Pero tranquilo, esto es una gran magufada, y lo que importa es que el estado provea de dinero suficiente ya que el gran problema económico de nuestro tiempo es que no hay dinero para comprar los bienes y servicios existentes...


----------



## Tuttle (17 Oct 2019)

Monero 10% arriba.

No es bitcoin, es todo un ecosistema de tecnologías criptográficas y de red cada una con sus fuerzas y sus debilidades. 

Me alegro que los pillaran, pero no creo que sea tan fácil la próxima vez.


----------



## paketazo (17 Oct 2019)

"El sitio web contaba con más de un millón de descargas "

Me parecen pocos 300 pederastas para tanta descarga...creo que muchos se han quedado en el tintero.

Da igual que exista BTC, Monero, el Dólar o lo que sea...enfermos ha habido, hay y habrá...y les llamo enfermos por ser benevolente, pero creo que todos sabemos bien lo que son y lo que se merecen.


----------



## mr nobody (18 Oct 2019)

Entonces que? Pegamos el peo, to the moon en 2-4 anhos y me voy ya mirando chalets o mejor me voy haciendo a la idea que he tirado a la basura 5000e?


----------



## calaminox (18 Oct 2019)

Yo tengo claro que voy a 2022 o 2023 y Alea jacta estQUOTE="Alex_S, post: 26238995, member: 162556"]
Entonces que? Pegamos el peo, to the moon en 2-4 anhos y me voy ya mirando chales o mejor me voy haciendo a la idea que e tirado a la basura 5000e?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Digamelon (18 Oct 2019)

Alex_S dijo:


> Entonces que? Pegamos el peo, to the moon en 2-4 anhos y me voy ya mirando chales o mejor me voy haciendo a la idea que he tirado a la basura 5000e?



To the moon en 2-4 años.

Veste mirando PALACIOS.


----------



## Tuttle (18 Oct 2019)

Alex_S dijo:


> Entonces que? Pegamos el peo, to the moon en 2-4 anhos y me voy ya mirando chalets o mejor me voy haciendo a la idea que he tirado a la basura 5000e?



Me da en la nariz que no va a ser tan fácil, ya es demasiado mainstream para ser un buen pelotazo.


----------



## mr nobody (18 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Me da en la nariz que no va a ser tan fácil, ya es demasiado mainstream para ser un buen pelotazo.



Se cree el ladron que todos son de su misma condicion? Ves tu a mucha gente hablando de BTC por los bares?


----------



## Tuttle (19 Oct 2019)

Alex_S dijo:


> Se cree el ladron que todos son de su misma condicion? Ves tu a mucha gente hablando de BTC por los bares?



No, pero la verdad es que últimamente no los piso mucho


----------



## MIP (19 Oct 2019)

Estos son tan subnormales de haber comprado btc en un exchange KYC y haberlos usado para estos pagos.

Me alegro que hayan caído pero hay mil formas de que hubieran evitado dejar rastro, y seguro que hay muchos de esos malnacidos que siguen libres por haber pagado con btc obtenidos fuera del circuito.


----------



## uhnitas (19 Oct 2019)

Alex_S dijo:


> Entonces que? Pegamos el peo, to the moon en 2-4 anhos y me voy ya mirando chalets o mejor me voy haciendo a la idea que he tirado a la basura 5000e?



Con 5000 para el chalet necesitas un x100.

Es decir 15 Trillones de capitalización. El doble que el oro.

Ve mirando otra cosa O ponle 45k más. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (19 Oct 2019)

Solo quedan 3 millones por minar.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Oct 2019)

Bitcoin está lejos todavía de ser mainstream. La gente sigue pensando que es un timpo piramidal, que los bitcoñeros son pardillos, que nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas y que esto lo inventó un listo para sacarle el dinero a los tontos. Todavía queda mucho para la adopción masiva, décadas probablemente. Mientras tanto habrán burbujas y correcciones mediante patrones logarítmicos, y aquí estaremos nosotros para comentarlo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Oct 2019)

@eNTJ 

Una cosa es saber qué es y otra es tenerlos y usarlos. Será mainstream cuando una gran mayoría tenga y use BTC, aunque sean unos pocos satoshis. Hoy estamos muy lejos de este punto, la prueba sin ir más lejos es este foro, se supone que es la mayor comunidad de habla hispana dedicada a hablar de economía y en este hilo estamos los 4 gatos de siempre.

Para mí el punto de inflexión vendrá cuando la gente entienda que BTC es un tipo de dinero que Hacienda ni huele, que no es fiscalizable ni confiscable. Creo que esa idea todavía no ha calado bien, pero cuando lo haga la gente lo adoptará en masa, pero entiendo que eso ocurrirá en el largo plazo.

Respecto a la usabilidad, dices que es una debilidad y estoy de acuerdo, los desarrolladores de monederos deberían contar con expertos en UX que les asesoren.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Oct 2019)

Tú si que eres naif, también son ilegales las descargas de películas, series etc y la gente sigue descargando como si no hubiera un mañana. Para cerrar Bitcoin deberían cerrar toda la Internet, y eso no va a ocurrir. De hecho los políticos serán los primeros interesados en BTC para sus chanchullos.


----------



## Tuttle (19 Oct 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tú si que eres naif, también son ilegales las descargas de películas, series etc y la gente sigue descargando como si no hubiera un mañana. Para cerrar Bitcoin deberían cerrar toda la Internet, y eso no va a ocurrir. De hecho los políticos serán los primeros interesados en BTC para sus chanchullos.



Los políticos ya tienen sus sistemas por todo el mundo donde mueven miles de millones fuera de la vista del fisco. Y las descargas de música y películas se colapsaron cuando aparecieron los sistemas de streaming. Bitcoin tiene su nicho que le hace ser valioso para cierto tipo de transacciones pero muy mal lo tiene que hacer la banca tradicional (que lo están haciendo) para que Bitcoin se extienda mas allá del usuario avanzado. En cuanto los banqueros vean peligrar su negocio, que ya se han dado cuenta, que tontos no son, harán que sus servicios sean mucho mejores que Bitcoin porque un sistema centralizado se puede optimizar de forma mucho más eficiente que uno distribuido (como la música y las series).

Estas tecnologías quedarán como acicates para que los bancos no se salgan de su camino, resumiendo:

TL; DR La razón principal de ser de Bitcoin es hacer que la banca deje de ser sistémica y se pueda volver a "ahorcar" a los banqueros ladrones.


Añado y edito:

Bitcoin ha alcanzado un grado excesivo de centralilzación y no hace falta cerrar internet para tirarlo a bajo, es necesario un puñado de técnicos respaldados por el poder establecido para hacerlo inutilizable, consumiendo bastantes recursos en el proceso. Esto sería una medida relativamente extrema para lo que es un país estable, pero en en plena crisis sistémica donde mucha gente poderosa se juega el cuello ten por seguro de que aplicarán la fuerza que sea necesaria para reducir la amenaza.


----------



## Columbiner (19 Oct 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tú si que eres naif, también son ilegales las descargas de películas, series etc y la gente sigue descargando como si no hubiera un mañana. Para cerrar Bitcoin deberían cerrar toda la Internet, y eso no va a ocurrir. De hecho los políticos serán los primeros interesados en BTC para sus chanchullos.



Bueno, tú con lo adicto a la comida que eres, si te prohibiesen las putas burgers te irías a buscarlas a la deep web como un jodido drogadicto, ¿eh?

Zampabollos.


----------



## Tuttle (19 Oct 2019)

Sólo por joder dijo:


> Bueno, tú con lo adicto a la comida que eres, si te prohibiesen las putas burgers te irías a buscarlas a la deep web como un jodido drogadicto, ¿eh?
> 
> Zampabollos.



Hablando de Randys


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Oct 2019)

No es cierto. Cualquier Johnny Sixpack entra hoy en día en la deepweb con el navegador de TOR, por ejemplo.

De hecho Antonopoulos cuenta en varias de sus charlas cómo le costó tres días enviar su primer email (uno para redactarlo y configurar correctamente el envío y los otros dos para cruzar todo el hinternec) y ahora su madre puede enviar uno deslizando un dedo en su tablet.

Al final las aplicaciones van haciéndose más user-friendly conforme pasa el tiempo.


----------



## Tuttle (19 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No es cierto. Cualquier Johnny Sixpack entra hoy en día en la deepweb con el navegador de TOR, por ejemplo.
> 
> De hecho Antonopoulos cuenta en varias de sus charlas cómo le costó tres días enviar su primer email (uno para redactarlo y configurar correctamente el envío y los otros dos para cruzar todo el hinternec) y ahora su madre puede enviar uno deslizando un dedo en su tablet.
> 
> Al final las aplicaciones van haciéndose más user-friendly conforme pasa el tiempo.



El Simulink es super user-friendly.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (19 Oct 2019)

Rajoy dijo:


> Si no tenéis otra forma de demostrarlo porque el exchange chapó, se han de fiar de vuestros archivos, los cuales, obviamente, no pueden dar un valor de adquisición superior a los históricos del momento de la compra.




Que archivos? el problema es que no hay archivos, por que se perdieron.

Cuantas veces has liquidado tu bitcoins en esos terminos y en que cantidades?


----------



## barborico (19 Oct 2019)

HTC launches smartphone with Bitcoin full node capabilities - The Block


----------



## MIP (19 Oct 2019)

Tu y yo sabemos que para cuando eso pase Paqui y Pepe no usarán la cadena de bloques sino una solución de segunda capa.


----------



## Tuttle (19 Oct 2019)

barborico dijo:


> HTC launches smartphone with Bitcoin full node capabilities - The Block



¿Un nodo en un móvil?  Con todos los bloques y eso...


----------



## MIP (20 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Un nodo en un móvil?  Con todos los bloques y eso...



Se me ocurre que sea una versión “pruned” de la cadena que andará por los 2GB lo cual es asumible para un dispositivo móvil. 

De todos modos es más sencillo e igualmente seguro montar un nodo en un pc/servidor y luego desde el móvil usar un cliente ligero tipo BRD y conectarte a ese nodo tuyo.


----------



## sirpask (21 Oct 2019)

Bueno es un primer paso, estaba claro que el futuro de la blockchain y del bitcoin en concreto es 1 movil, 1 nodo.

De ahí que se estaba peleando por que el tamaño de bloque de btc no pasara de 300k.


----------



## Speculo (21 Oct 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> @eNTJ
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Estás completamente alejado de la realidad.

_Masivamente utilizado_ no va a existir jamás tipo de dinero alguno que sea no fiscalizable ni confiscable.
Y además, no entiendo el motivo por el cual los que creen en bitcoin querrían desear que esto se adoptara masivamente. Perdería por completo su uso como reserva de valor, que creo es el motivo por el que aún están metidos en bitcoin la mayoría de los que creen en él. Aunque igual me equivoco y todos los de la religión bitcoin quieren acabar con la pobreza en el mundo a costa de su riqueza.


----------



## Tuttle (21 Oct 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Estás completamente alejado de la realidad.
> ...



¿Solo él?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Oct 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Estás completamente alejado de la realidad.
> 
> _Masivamente utilizado_ no va a existir jamás tipo de dinero alguno que sea no fiscalizable ni confiscable.



Pero si eso ya existe, se llama dinero en efectivo y por eso lo quieren eliminar completamente.


----------



## Speculo (21 Oct 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pero si eso ya existe, se llama dinero en efectivo y por eso lo quieren eliminar completamente.



Eso es porque lo máximo que has llegado a pagar en efectivo es una barra de pan. 
Tú intenta gastar efectivo de verdad y luego me cuentas si es confiscable o no.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Oct 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Eso es porque lo máximo que has llegado a pagar en efectivo es una barra de pan.
> Tú intenta gastar efectivo de verdad y luego me cuentas si es confiscable o no.



Para eso se inventó el bitcoñito, reúne lo mejor del cash con lo mejor del dinero electrónico.
Ya se te dijo en su momento que tu estrechez de miras te va a costar mucho dinero. De momento los amantes del FIAT estáis perdiendo entre un 2 y un 3 % anual con la inflación.

PD: El BTC tampoco perdería su función como reserva de valor debido a su naturaleza deflacionaria.


----------



## Maxos (21 Oct 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Estás completamente alejado de la realidad.
> 
> _Masivamente utilizado_ no va a existir jamás tipo de dinero alguno que sea no fiscalizable ni confiscable.
> Y además, no entiendo el motivo por el cual los que creen en bitcoin querrían desear que esto se adoptara masivamente. Perdería por completo su uso como reserva de valor, que creo es el motivo por el que aún están metidos en bitcoin la mayoría de los que creen en él. Aunque igual me equivoco y todos los de la religión bitcoin quieren acabar con la pobreza en el mundo a costa de su riqueza.



Cómo va a perder su uso como reserva de valor si lo usa todo el mundo?
Precisamente es al contrario, su precio se estabilizaría, lo que lo haría cojonudo como reserva de valor.
Lo que perdería completamente su uso especulativo, que es justo lo contrario.


----------



## Speculo (21 Oct 2019)

Hay que joderse. Al final va a ser verdad que sois aspergers alejados de la realidad.


----------



## Tuttle (21 Oct 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Hay que joderse. Al final va a ser verdad que sois aspergers alejados de la realidad.



No, alguno queda, no yo, con la cabeza sana.

Satoshi programó el bitcoin como una alternativa al sistema bancario establecido, como una alternativa tecnológica que hiciera a los bancos no sistémicos de tal manera que si en un país, pongamos Venezuela, falla el sistema financiero, hay otro sistema, más "rudimentario" capaz de permitir hacer pagos.

Bitcoin es como el BitTorrent un sistema que requiere conocimientos de nivel usuario avanzado para su uso con un mínimo de seguridad, nunca será de uso masivo como le pasó a los torrents, pero todo el mundo conoce a algún aficionado/profesional de la informática con nivel para manejarlo, de tal manera que si hay que hacer un pago electrónico Bitcoin resuelve el problema.

Añado: Y no hay que olvidar que Bitcoin vive en un ecosistema con un montón de aplicaciones capaces de adaptarse a una gran variedad de situaciones diferentes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Satoshi programó el bitcoin como una alternativa al sistema bancario establecido, como una alternativa tecnológica que hiciera a los bancos no sistémicos de tal manera que si en un país, pongamos Venezuela, falla el sistema financiero, hay otro sistema, más "rudimentario" capaz de permitir hacer pagos.



Error. Pocas veces un inventor tiene verdadera idea de lo que está inventando en realidad, de las repercusiones que va a tener su invento y de los usos que la población va a hacer de él.

El que crea que Satoshi inventó "A peer to peer electronic cash system" es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es Bitcoin realmente.


----------



## mr nobody (21 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Error. Pocas veces un inventor tiene verdadera idea de lo que está inventando en realidad, de las repercusiones que va a tener su invento y de los usos que la población va a hacer de él.
> 
> El que crea que Satoshi inventó "A peer to peer electronic cash system" es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es Bitcoin realmente.



A ver, iluminanos con tu sabieza.


----------



## Tuttle (21 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Error. Pocas veces un inventor tiene verdadera idea de lo que está inventando en realidad, de las repercusiones que va a tener su invento y de los usos que la población va a hacer de él.
> 
> El que crea que Satoshi inventó "A peer to peer electronic cash system" es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es Bitcoin realmente.



Menos mal que apareces por el hilo para iluminarnos a todos.


----------



## Tuttle (21 Oct 2019)

> *Commerce on the Internet has come to rely almost exclusively on financial institutions serving as trusted third parties to process electronic payments*. While the system works well enough for most transactions, *it still suffers from the inherent weaknesses of the trust based model*. Completely non-reversible transactions are not really possible, since financial institutions cannot avoid mediating disputes. The cost of mediation increases transaction costs, limiting the minimum practical transaction size and cutting off the possibility for small casual transactions, and there is a broader cost in the loss of ability to make non-reversible payments for nonreversible services. With the possibility of reversal, the need for trust spreads. Merchants must be wary of their customers, hassling them for more information than they would otherwise need. A certain percentage of fraud is accepted as unavoidable. These costs and payment uncertainties can be avoided in person by using physical currency, but* no mechanism exists to make payments over a communications channel without a trusted party.*



De la intro del paper. La dependencia de los bancos, el sistema imperfecto del modelo basado en la confianza, es decir crisis bancarias, y la inexistencia/necesidad de un sistema electrónico sin intermediación bancaria para evitarlas.


----------



## Tuttle (21 Oct 2019)

Nosotros no llevamos un teléfono en el bolsillo, llevamos una radio (camara, calculadora, linterna...) pero no un teléfono tal como lo concibió Bell.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Oct 2019)

Eolípila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El inventor no suele tener ni puñetera idea de lo que está logrando en realidad.

Lo que dice el paper de Satoshi es inexacto Bitcoin no es un dinero electrónico P2P. Bitcoin es un sistema descentralizado de obtención, validación y distribución de certidumbre matemática.

Es algo mucho más importante que la vertiente (natural y directa) monetaria que se le está dando hoy en día.


----------



## Tuttle (22 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eolípila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> El inventor no suele tener ni puñetera idea de lo que está logrando en realidad.
> 
> ...



Eso ya aparece en el paper en los cálculos, la certidumbre matemática, como tú la llamas es la probabilidad, y es lo que valida la cadena de bloques para su uso como registro de transacciones financieras.

Ya me engañó un profesor de estadística que se flipaba con los conceptos matemáticos y les daba una trascendencia mucho más allá de lo que son, meras herramientas para el pensamiento. Y como le gusta decir a los yankees _cash is king__, amigo, _y bitcoin es cash, así que siento disentir contigo, es mucho más importante la aplicación que los cálculos que la validan.


----------



## paketazo (22 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Eso ya aparece en el paper en los cálculos, la certidumbre matemática, como tú la llamas es la probabilidad, y es lo que valida la cadena de bloques para su uso como registro de transacciones financieras.
> 
> Ya me engañó un profesor de estadística que se flipaba con los conceptos matemáticos y les daba una trascendencia mucho más allá de lo que son, meras herramientas para el pensamiento. Y como le gusta decir a los yankees _cash is king__, amigo, _y bitcoin es cash, así que siento disentir contigo, es mucho más importante la aplicación que los cálculos que la validan.



Joder tío...duermes muy muy poco...o no ser que vivas del otro lado del charco.

Un saludo


----------



## Tuttle (22 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Joder tío...duermes muy muy poco...o no ser que vivas del otro lado del charco.
> 
> Un saludo



Duermo por capítulos


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (22 Oct 2019)

Lo de Cataluña afecta al precio del Bitcoin? Pregunta seria, no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Tuttle (22 Oct 2019)

BurbujoJibiri dijo:


> Lo de Cataluña afecta al precio del Bitcoin? Pregunta seria, no tengo ni idea.



Dudo mucho que la gente que se dedica a hacer modelos matemáticos de estas cosas lo contemple como variable en la ecuación del cálculo.

En Cataluña reina el Euro y seguirá siendo así probablemente mucho tiempo.


----------



## vpsn (22 Oct 2019)

BurbujoJibiri dijo:


> Lo de Cataluña afecta al precio del Bitcoin? Pregunta seria, no tengo ni idea.



No, mientras exista el euro la gente no tiene esa necesidad. En China si que afecta el precio cuando al gobierno le da la gana de bajar a saco el valor del Yuan, o almenos l oafectaba, ahora cada vez menos por la desconfianza que genera despues del crash.


----------



## Tuttle (22 Oct 2019)

Lo que nos faltaba, mezclar el gas del fracking con la minería de bitcoin. Ahora ya no solo son los Chinos autoritarios, ahora será Wall Street con su burbuja de inversiones en hidrocarburos y gas quien mueva las ASICs. 

edito: Menudas dos patas pa un banco.

Añado: Ahora solo falta que la FED compre bonos de Bitmain, entonces esto sería una película de los hermanos Marx.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Oct 2019)

Se está dando una pequeña hostia el Bitcoin....


----------



## Tuttle (23 Oct 2019)

albertofd dijo:


> Se está dando una pequeña hostia el Bitcoin....



Sigue bajista, a ver si los mineros y sus incentivos de la teoría de juegos arreglan el problema y despegamos de nuevo.


----------



## elKaiser (23 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Sigue bajista, a ver si los mineros y sus incentivos de la teoría de juegos arreglan el problema y despegamos de nuevo.



Sí baja el bitcoin de precio, menos incentivo tendrán los mineros para trabajar.
No entiendo mucho, pero así a bote pronto parece que se realimenta negativamente.


----------



## Tuttle (23 Oct 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Sí baja el bitcoin de precio, menos incentivo tendrán los mineros para trabajar.
> No entiendo mucho, pero así a bote pronto parece que se realimenta negativamente.



Es una broma, yo critico al bitcoin actual por su centralización y otros dicen que no pasa nada porque los mineros tienen incentivos por la teoría de juegos. 

De hecho, se están intentando descentralizar, pero siempre pasa igual con los movimientos libertarios, que si no hay alguien dando patadas en el culo la cosa no progresa.


----------



## Geldschrank (23 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Lo que nos faltaba, mezclar el gas del fracking con la minería de bitcoin. Ahora ya no solo son los Chinos autoritarios, ahora será Wall Street con su burbuja de inversiones en hidrocarburos y gas quien mueva las ASICs.
> 
> edito: Menudas dos patas pa un banco.
> 
> Añado: Ahora solo falta que la FED compre bonos de Bitmain, entonces esto sería una película de los hermanos Marx.



Esto es descentralización de los chinos. También te parece mal?? Igual los americanos han decidido que no les pueden quitar el control de ese activo y se ponen las pilas.


----------



## Tuttle (23 Oct 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Esto es descentralización de los chinos. También te parece mal?? Igual los americanos han decidido que no les pueden quitar el control de ese activo y se ponen las pilas.



Igual se ponen las pilas, pero los tejanos no son tan laboriosos como los chinos, y no deja de ser Bitmain una empresa china.


----------



## Geldschrank (23 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Igual se ponen las pilas, pero los tejanos no son tan laboriosos como los chinos, y no deja de ser Bitmain una empresa china.



Hace unos meses había noticias de una empresa occidental (usana?) que iba a sacar mineros muy potentes y eficientes. No sé en qué habrá quedado la cosa, pero sería interesante que todo el que tiene un nodo o está interesado en el tema minase algo, aunque sacase sólo para la electricidad, sólo por descentralizar la minería.


----------



## Tuttle (23 Oct 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Hace unos meses había noticias de una empresa occidental (usana?) que iba a sacar mineros muy potentes y eficientes. No sé en qué habrá quedado la cosa, pero sería interesante que todo el que tiene un nodo o está interesado en el tema minase algo, aunque sacase sólo para la electricidad, sólo por descentralizar la minería.



Yo lo único que se es que cuando uno se mete en un sector tecnológico nuevo, no lo hace con la solución más competitiva, se necesitan años para acumular know-how. 

Lo de la descentralización va contra una ley económica que son las economías de escala, que es lo que ha matado la descentralización. Te vale más construirte una térmica de carbón y conectarla a una planta industrial de minado, que no pequeños grupos o individuos que se apañen con instalaciones urbanas, porque los costes se multiplican.


----------



## tolomeo (23 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Igual se ponen las pilas, pero los tejanos no son tan laboriosos como los chinos, y no deja de ser Bitmain una empresa china.



En tejas tiene poco poder el gobierno chino. También te parece mal?


----------



## Tuttle (23 Oct 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> En tejas tiene poco poder el gobierno chino. También te parece mal?



Como sois, están todas las putas plantas de minado en China y os puteáis porque intento analizar la situación de la centralización.

Ahora abren otra megaplanta de minado en Tejas, con una energía barata financiada por Wall Street y os jode que también lo vea negativo.

Mi opinión no cuenta una mierda en este tema, lo que si importa es la evolución del precio y la hostia que se ha dado es fina.

Personalmente solo veo una posible salida que es el BTG, pero tampoco es la panacea porque también se subyugaría por las economías de escala. Aunque en este caso podría haber algo de margen si la comunidad se mentaliza y organiza.


----------



## Tuttle (24 Oct 2019)

Fue el bocas de Zuckerberg el que tiró la cotización

Bitcoin plunges to five-month low vs dollar after Zuckerberg testimony


----------



## easyridergs (24 Oct 2019)

Totalmente falso. La producción de hidrocarburos de esquisto es totalmente deficitaria económicamente, solo se sostiene por la creación de dinero FIAT en base a la nada. Cuando esto desaparezca se acabó el fracking, las empresas pierden a día de hoy hasta la camisa. 

Con estas premisas económicas resulta que vuestras esperanzas se centran en que se mine en EEUU en base a la emisión descontrolada de dinero FIAT para sostener áreas de negocio deficitarias, este planteamiento es de un sin sentido total y demuestra un severo desconocimiento sobre el mercado energético global.

Saludos


----------



## tastas (24 Oct 2019)

Derivar el exceso de generación al minado no acaba con el problema del exceso de producción, ya que tendrás que elegir entre minar 24h al día desperdiciando algo de energía o aprovechar el exceso de producción. A menos que bajen mucho el precio de los chips, y su vida útil se pueda estirar varios años (me parece factible, pero no creo que sea algo que veamos a corto plazo) no minar 24h al día es tirar el dinero.

Minar no es la única actividad que utiliza electricidad para obtener un beneficio. Podríamos decir que el exceso de energía que generarán las renovables se podría aprovechar para fábricas, iluminar todos los tramos de autopista, o para que nuestros turistas estén más fresquitos en verano.


----------



## Tuttle (24 Oct 2019)

Otros echan la culpa del dump a la baja velocidad de la red durante esta semana.
Bitcoin Flash Crash Caused By Drop in Network Velocity - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## Tuttle (25 Oct 2019)

Lo que sería interesante es saber cuánto están metiendo los chinos para poder comparar.


----------



## digipl (25 Oct 2019)

Un posible protocolo para el Lightning Network que permitiría enviar un pago incluso cuando el receptor no está online. Evitaría uno de los grandes problemas actuales que no permite enviar una transacción si ambos, emisor y receptor, no están accesibles.

Necesita, eso si, un nodo intermedio corriendo el protocolo que hace de buffer de la transacción.

breez/LightningRod


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (25 Oct 2019)

Yepa ha subido 1000€ sin despeinarse, esto es por lo del presi chino y el blockchain? HODLEAR HAMIJOS!!!


----------



## mr nobody (25 Oct 2019)

Voy a intentar exponer mi opinion sobre porque bitcoin no se va a disparar de precio. A ver si me explico bien y se me entiende.

Nos encontramos en un esquema ponzi el cual es la actual economia basada en la deuda (los bancos a traves de prestamos) y el dinero sacado de la nada (bancos centrales y gobiernos dandole a la maquinita de imprimir) desde que se abolio el patron oro.

Esto en el 2008 dijo basta y desde entonces hasta ahora ha aguantado a base farlopa basicamente porque los recursos son finitos (energia, metales, agua potable, alimentos organicos,....) y por que somos casi 8000M personas queriedo mamar de la teta.

De esas 8000M de personas el 98-99% no se entera de nada y tiene plena confianza en la economia, por eso en todos lados te aceptan papelitos de color sin importar el valor real que tengan. Al menos antes se supone que los podias canjear por oro. Pero tampoco es tonta esa gente.

Ahora imaginanos que pasaria si de golpe y porrazo la gente empieza comprar no solo BTC sino tambien oro y plata y el precio de los 3 refugios sube estrepitosamente. Yo pienso que la gente se empezaria ha hacer preguntas y el perderia la confianza en los papelitos de color.

Por otro lado, los BC y la casta los que deberas manejan el cotarro son capaces de manejar a su antojo cualquier mercado, sin excepcion. En BTC todos recordamos la estrepitosa caido de 2017 justo el dia despues de que salieran los futuros a la baja y la economia FIAT manipulada a mas no poder con derivados, futuros y demas mierdas financieras.

Y de cara al futuro las cosas pintan jodidas. Primero decir que hoy en dia vamos todos muy de chulitos por la vida pero desde tiempos memorables siempre ha sido igual, la burguesia y todos los demas esclavos humillados rozando la miseria y esto no va a cambiar. Ademas se quiere reducir la densidad de poblacion sustancialmente y limpiar el planeta que esta muy guarro por lo que cada dia te van a apretar mas las tuercas. Y teniendo en cuanta como esta la economia de endeudada esto pinta que nos vamos a un cambio de modelo economico, el actual que esta muriendo ha aguantado 50 anhos. El nuevo modelo aun tendra cash, sino haber como le metes tu a mi abuela en la cabeza que tiene que pagar con el movil cuando no sabe ni encenderlo. Por lo que cash seguira habierndo pero respaldado en alguno de estos 3 activos. En cuanto al BTC (todo pinta que ser esta cripto) pues no es que vaya a valer 1M como nos lo imaginamos ahora sino que cobrara una nueva dimension en funcion del fiat que haya en circulacion. Lo mismo puede pasar con el oro y la plata

Ademas que con las criptos y los pagos electronicos es la mejor manera de tener a la poblacion monitorizada que en combinacion con la mass media, la estrogenizacion a traves de la nutricion pues se ira consiguiendo esa "sostenibilidad" humana.

Y nos encontramos en esas ahora, en esa transicion a un nuevo modelo que puede durar unos anhitos.

Y ethereum solo para trackear los bienes y lo que tenga valor, en que manos estan, a cuales van,... Contratos.

Yo personalmente tengo fiat en le banco e intento ir acumulando pero tambien acumulo todo el btc, oro y plata que puedo y ni por asomo se me acurriria meterme en un prestamo.

Ya lo digeren con un altavoz potentisimo: "Winter is comming"

Suerte a los cuatro gatos que hay por aqui y se enteran de que va la pelicula mas o menos, y por supueso se aceptan criticas


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Oct 2019)

Alex_S dijo:


> ...y por supueso se aceptan criticas



Muy bien, ahí va la mía. Es bastante breve: lo mismo decían de la invención de la imprenta.


----------



## Digamelon (26 Oct 2019)

Alex_S dijo:


> Voy a intentar exponer mi opinion sobre porque bitcoin no se va a disparar de precio. A ver si me explico bien y se me entiende.
> 
> Nos encontramos en un esquema ponzi el cual es la actual economia basada en la deuda (los bancos a traves de prestamos) y el dinero sacado de la nada (bancos centrales y gobiernos dandole a la maquinita de imprimir) desde que se abolio el patron oro.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en muchas cosas, pero no nos has explicado porque Bitcoin no se va a disparar de precio.


----------



## mr nobody (26 Oct 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> Tienes razón en muchas cosas, pero no nos has explicado porque Bitcoin no se va a disparar de precio.



poque si se dispara el btc o el oro demasiado la gente sospecharia y perderia la confianza en los papelitos de color, la unica onza en el zapato de los bancos centrales a la hora de controlar la economia.

Yo pienos eso, tal vez me equicovoque pero aun y asi acumulo todo el oro, btc y plata que puedo antes de tener fiat en un banco chorizo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Oct 2019)

Pumpazo divino, vuelve Vegeta por tropecienta vez.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (26 Oct 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pumpazo divino, vuelve Vegeta por tropecienta vez.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Oct 2019)

Alex_S dijo:


> poque si se dispara el btc o el oro demasiado la gente sospecharia y perderia la confianza en los papelitos de color, la unica onza en el zapato de los bancos centrales a la hora de controlar la economia.
> 
> Yo pienos eso, tal vez me equicovoque pero aun y asi acumulo todo el oro, btc y plata que puedo antes de tener fiat en un banco chorizo



No te das cuenta que bitcoin YA se ha disparado. Hace unos años, no muchos, BTC estaba a menos de $10. Recuerdo que alguno decía que llegaria algun dia a los $1000 y nadie se lo creia, eso era algo imposible. Hoy estamos a $10.000, hemos multiplicado por 10 esos imposibles e inalcanzables $1000 y todavía hay gente que no es consciente de lo que ha pasado.

Esto es como la historia de la rana, que si la echas a una olla hirviendo sale disparada pero si la pones en agua templada y vas aumentando la temperatura poco a poco no se entera. Con bitcoin pasa algo parecido, cuando sube de golpe muy rapido, automaticamente vemos repercusion en todas partes, todos los medios haciendo referencia a ello (finales 2017 por ejemplo). Por eso hay que bajarlo para reducir la atencion mediatica, pero aun bajandolo queda por encima de niveles anteriores, con lo cual hemos pasado de los centimos de dolar a los 10.000 actuales y parece que no ha sido nada.


----------



## kikepm (26 Oct 2019)

Alex_S dijo:


> poque si se dispara el btc o el oro demasiado la gente sospecharia y perderia la confianza en los papelitos de color



En realidad es al revés. El oro, la plata y el Btc dispararán su precio a medida que más gente sea consciente de la estafa de los papelitos de colores.

Aún no hemos alcanzado el punto de ruptura y sin embargo sus cotizaciones ya apuntan a que la gente informada está acumulando. Cuando llegue el momento en que se produzca el crack, que lo hará, veremos en verdad precios que ahora mismo nos parecerían irreales.

En la medida en que los bancos centrales apuntalen el sistema fiat, cuanta más deuda sea comprada con nuevo dinero, más se infla la burbuja que estallará de forma repentina, radical, sorpresiva, sin dar tiempo a los que confían en el sistema a salirse.

Va a haber mucho dolor en los próximos años.


----------



## Ojodelince (27 Oct 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Voy a intentar exponer mi opinion sobre porque bitcoin no se va a disparar de precio. A ver si me explico bien y se me entiende.
> 
> Nos encontramos en un esquema ponzi el cual es la actual economia basada en la deuda (los bancos a traves de prestamos) y el dinero sacado de la nada (bancos centrales y gobiernos dandole a la maquinita de imprimir) desde que se abolio el patron oro.
> 
> ...



Observo que participas de una confusión que es muy común; lo que es reserva de valor y lo que es medio de intercambio. En general un medio de intercambio tiene valor, siempre que sea útil como medio de intercambio. El dinero es así, una utilidad, un invento que nos permite comerciar y transaccionar de manera práctica, rápida y ágil. Si no fuera por el dinero estaríamos en una economía poco menos que prehistórica. Un billete de diez euros, por sí mismo, no vale nada, sí... pero es muy útil para ir a la panadería a comprar pan y un bizcocho.
En los primeros tiempos el medio de intercambio era de por sí una reserva de valor. Las monedas se acuñaban participadas de oro o plata, metales que respaldaban con su valor la valía de la moneda. Afortunadamente, con el tiempo, el dinero fiat se desligó del valor y así, en la actualidad, el dinero sirve para lo que sirve, facilitar el intercambio y por eso tiene valor... aunque sea un papelito que no vale nada es UTIL. Y regreso a la primera reflexión.
Si un medio de intercambio como el dinero deja de ser útil para lo que debe serlo, la economía se gripa precisamente porque el dinero NO ES UTIL. Por ejemplo, si en un país la masa monetaria supera con mucho los bienes y servicios disponibles estás sobredimensionando su tamaño y te encuentras con un problema grave de inflación. Por otro lado, si el medio de intercambio adquiere un valor descomunal nadie lo utiliza para realizar transacciones y la economía colapsa por falta de liquidez (estamos bien lejos de eso). En la actualidad con tanto despliegue monetario la escuela monetarista tradicional con Alemania a la cabeza, se ha estado tirando de los pelos por la llegada de la temida inflación... cosa que no ha sucedido. Pero de su excesiva prudencia a punto hemos estado de cargarnos Europa mientras los estados del sur las pasábamos canutas. ¿Qué pasará en el futuro? Tal vez la inflación no llegue... o tal vez sí... pero lo que es seguro es que el dinero fiat seguirá fluyendo. ¿O cómo se pagarán los sueldos de los funcionarios y las obras y servicios públicos? El que piense que el bitcoin o el oro va a sustituir al dinero fiat es que no sabe nada de economía.
Y el bitcoin es la reserva de valor por antonomasia del mundo digital en el que vivimos. Por supuesto que se puede usar para comprar y vender, es fácil de usar para eso... pero la mayoría de sus tenedores nos declaramos hodlers... ¡por algo será! Y siendo un bien escaso, cuya difusión entre el público es cada día mayor... no hace falta ser un lince para pensar que su valor se va a disparar mucho más que otras reservas como el oro.
Así que estimado contertulio, difiero en ambas conclusiones.
Saludos


----------



## Ojodelince (27 Oct 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> En realidad es al revés. El oro, la plata y el Btc dispararán su precio a medida que más gente sea consciente de la estafa de los papelitos de colores.
> 
> Aún no hemos alcanzado el punto de ruptura y sin embargo sus cotizaciones ya apuntan a que la gente informada está acumulando. Cuando llegue el momento en que se produzca el crack, que lo hará, veremos en verdad precios que ahora mismo nos parecerían irreales.
> 
> ...



Bueno, realmente el problema es pensar que los papelitos de colores son reserva de valor, es decir, la persona que trabaja de sol a sol toda su puñetera vida y ahorra hasta el último de los céntimos pensando que será millonario cuando se jubile... va a darse cuenta cuando llegue esa hora que ha malgastado su vida porque se va a encontrar siendo pobre. La inflación y las comisiones bancarias se habrán comido su trabajo. 
Pero esta concepción errónea de lo que es el dinero y lo que es la riqueza es un problema de falta de educación financiera en nuestra sociedad y de pensar que el dinero es la riqueza... cuando no es así en absoluto (aunque a veces pueda venir bien que la riqueza se haga muy líquida... por ejemplo, en la antesala de una crisis).


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2019)

Yo creo que el BTC está ya en unos valores bastantes "estables". La dominancia es del 68%.

Cuando valía 100$, pues variaba su cotización unos dólares, hasta los pumpazos míticos... vamos, que había épocas que subía 20$ y aquello era la noticia del mes. Ahora sube 1000$ en unas horas y es como... vale si, porque no.

Quiero decir, los valores son relativos, si una empresa como Amazon se desprecia 10 millones de $ es un absurdo despreciable. El BTC mientras tenga oscilaciones que no pasen del 10%, no deberían ser llamativas.

Además tecnológicamente se ha reforzado mucho y ha mejorado en los últimos 2-3 años, y ese seguramente es su mejor valor.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Oct 2019)

Quien use shitcoins o las liste en sus shitxchangers, que asuma las consecuencias. Y quien deje sus bitcoins aparcaditos en un shitxchanger que actua negligentemente listando shitcoins y aceptando tiempos de confirmación irreales, que también asuma las consecuencias de que le hagan responsable solidario de las pérdidas.

A tomar por el culo ya con las estafas.


----------



## tastas (27 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Quien use shitcoins o las liste en sus shitxchangers, que asuma las consecuencias. Y quien deje sus bitcoins aparcaditos en un shitxchanger que actua negligentemente listando shitcoins y aceptando tiempos de confirmación irreales, que también asuma las consecuencias de que le hagan responsable solidario de las pérdidas.
> 
> A tomar por el culo ya con las estafas.



Por estos motivos Bisq no tiene bcash. Mientras Bisq pueda ser responsabilizado de lo que allí se intercambia tiene sentido.
Hay quien propone que también se debería quitar ETH y la verdad es que dan buenos motivos (centralizada, manipulable, preminada).

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Oct 2019)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que el BTC está ya en unos valores bastantes "estables". La dominancia es del 68%.
> 
> Cuando valía 100$, pues variaba su cotización unos dólares, hasta los pumpazos míticos... vamos, que había épocas que subía 20$ y aquello era la noticia del mes. Ahora sube 1000$ en unas horas y es como... vale si, porque no.
> 
> ...




Hace 2 dias se produjo la 3ª mayor subida en la historia del Bitcoin.


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hace 2 dias se produjo la 3ª mayor subida en la historia del Bitcoin.



échale un vistazo al volumen que necesitó para lograr dicho hito.

El más elevado de la historia...lo que quiere decir que cada vez la fricción para subir es mayor, no sé si por que hay más BTC en los exchanges, o por los USDT y demás sucedáneos que están invadiendo el panorama...

A mayor fricción más costoso se hará superar ATH, y más carbón será necesario si no se produce un trasvase grande de fiat hacia este sistema criptográfico.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> échale un vistazo al volumen que necesitó para lograr dicho hito.
> 
> El más elevado de la historia...lo que quiere decir que cada vez la fricción para subir es mayor, no sé si por que hay más BTC en los exchanges, o por los USDT y demás sucedáneos que están invadiendo el panorama...
> 
> A mayor fricción más costoso se hará superar ATH, y más carbón será necesario si no se produce un trasvase grande de fiat hacia este sistema criptográfico.



Eso es cierto, pero también es cierto que la mayoría de gente que ha entrado en BTC son inversores minoristas, mindundis freaks como nosotros. Cuando entren los inversores institucionales, estos podrían aportar la panoja necesaria para otro gran pumpeo sideral. Hay mucho dinero ocioso en busca de rentabilidad, y los viejos mercados no la dan ya pero BTC sí puede darla.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Oct 2019)

Bueno para comprar una shitcoin primero hay que pasar por BTC. Y podrían promocionar una en concreto, pero la gente desconfiaría de todo lo que venga de un banco, creo que todo el puto mundo a estas alturas de la película ha entendido que los bancos son el enemigo y que no hay que seguirles el juego. Las shitcoins todavía van a dar mucho que hablar, no te lo niego, pero tienen un recorrido muy corto en cuanto BTC solucione el tema de la escalabilidad y privacidad.


----------



## p_pin (27 Oct 2019)

El volumen es vida, es de primero de inversiones, antes de morir un activo pierde volumen paulatinamente, yo sospecharía de cualquier activo que no tiene volumen y sube. Lo contrario es lo saludable, volumen y subidas. Ningún capital relevante, especulativo o no, va a entrar en un activo que luego no puedo vender sin desplomar el precio.


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> El volumen es vida, es de primero de inversiones, antes de morir un activo pierde volumen paulatinamente, yo sospecharía de cualquier activo que no tiene volumen y sube. Lo contrario es lo saludable, volumen y subidas. Ningún capital relevante, especulativo o no, va a entrar en un activo que luego no puedo vender sin desplomar el precio.



Efectivamente, a mayor volumen de un activo mayor atractivo por liquidez.

De todos modos, todo esto hay que cogerlo con pinzas como sabéis, pues también el volumen de tether ha sido el mayor de su historia.

Yo lo que veo, así a bote pronto es que hay un trasvase constante de tether a BTC y viceversa, con relativo riego de algunas altcoins de vez en cuando, en cuanto a pasarela fiat directa, sí, es cierto que va entrando dinero, pero supongo que también irá saliendo, por consiguiente es complicado obtener un balance neto de la entrada real de fiat al sistema...aun que yo doy por sentado que sí se está produciendo.

Por otra parte lo que dice @El_anarquistamualdina , sobre las intenciones de inversores mayoritarios, que evidentemente serán los que decidan el devenir a medio plazo de la cotización, hay que saber en que medida están ya invertidos, y sobre todo si en aquel pump no tan lejano dónde estuvo previamente meses a 200$ se posicionaron...que yo pienso que sí, al menos un porcentaje interesante.

También recordar que los fondos especuladores duros, pongamos los blackrock & Cia. se dedican a especular ferozmente y obtener retornos altos a muy corto o medio plazo, y también creo que hay posiciones fuertes de estos tipos, y creo que pueden estar liquidando lo comprado abajo, en este lateral, y lo digo por esos volúmenes que mencionamos se incrementan, pero que no aúpan el precio a máximos históricos, peor tampoco dejan que baje a los infiernos.

Una tercera altcoin que sea aupada desde abajo...yo creo que sí, que va a pasar, y la elegida será la menos pensada, como sucede siempre, y aun que sea una real mierda de coin, la promocionarán semanas o meses para repartir caro lo acumulado barato...y no hablo de capitalizaciones de 1000 millones o similares...hablo de alguna que la suban a la zona de los 50 mil millones desde abajo y con buen volumen empapelador.

Ellos pueden hacerlo, y lo harán, como lo llevan haciendo toda la vida en renta variable, commodities y derivados de todo tipo forma o color.

Un saludo, y ver para aprender.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> échale un vistazo al volumen que necesitó para lograr dicho hito.
> 
> El más elevado de la historia...lo que quiere decir que cada vez la fricción para subir es mayor, no sé si por que hay más BTC en los exchanges, o por los USDT y demás sucedáneos que están invadiendo el panorama...
> 
> A mayor fricción más costoso se hará superar ATH, y más carbón será necesario si no se produce un trasvase grande de fiat hacia este sistema criptográfico.




Acabo de mirar el volumen en diferentes exchanges y no veo que sea nada exagerado, algo mas que los días anteriores por supuesto pero dentro de lo normal, para nada "el mas elevado de la historia" como tú dices. ¿ De dónde has sacado ese dato ?


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Acabo de mirar el volumen en diferentes exchanges y no veo que sea nada exagerado, algo mas que los días anteriores por supuesto pero dentro de lo normal, para nada "el mas elevado de la historia" como tú dices. ¿ De dónde has sacado ese dato ?



casi 49. mil millones ayer. El anterior récord andaba por 42 mil. Ahí te va la suma de todos los exchanges dónde cotiza BTC




Ese gráfico te sirve para comprobar como en el pico de los 20K el volumen no era ni 1/3 el actual. A mi eso me da que pensar aun que parece que por aquí no preocupa lo más mínimo.

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (27 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> casi 49. mil millones ayer. El anterior récord andaba por 42 mil. Ahí te va la suma de todos los exchanges dónde cotiza BTC
> 
> Ese gráfico te sirve para comprobar como en el pico de los 20K el volumen no era ni 1/3 el actual. A mi eso me da que pensar aun que parece que por aquí no preocupa lo más mínimo.
> 
> Un saludo



Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa importante, antes se tenía rendimientos sólo con las subidas. En 2017 se podía contar con la mano los exchanges que ofrecían productos financieros como los cortos o el apalancamiento... así que, los que querían especular, y tenían los recursos para hacerlo movían el precio hacía arriba... Pero desde que aparecieron los futuros, o los cortos, se puede sacar rendimiento de varias formas, y esos "peces gordos" ya no quieren compartir e intentan ir lo más sólo posibles en los "viajes".

Y si hay más volumen, es que hay más poder de compra y de venta, y es por eso que el precio de cotización, salvo días muy específicos, está perdiendo volatilidad, por la ganancia de liquidez

Una de las críticas que se hacía a BTC, es que "subía demasiado rápido", lo que echaba para atrás a mucha gente que tenía la sensación de haber perdido el tren y no se atrevía a entrar a "tales precios"


----------



## kikepm (27 Oct 2019)

El tema del volumen no creo que sea como se está indicando.

Cuando un activo sube en forma vertiginosa, puede ser que haya un importante volumen a favor, pero eso no es condición necesaria. El volumen lo que indica es la cantidad de transacciones, pero lo que en verdad mueve el precio de un activo es la ausencia de oferta/demanda a un precio determinado, en relación a la demanda/oferta existente.

Así, cuando hay muchos compradores pero poco vendedores a ese precio, la cotización subirá, y será tanto más explosiva la subida cuando mayor sea la diferencia entre oferta y demanda. De forma equivalente para las bajadas.

Entonces, si aumenta el volumen ante una subida, puede incrementarse el volumen porque haya más compradores que esperen que siga subiendo y no quieren perderse la subida, pero de igual forma está aumentando el número de vendedores A ESOS PRECIOS, puesto que cada transacción debe corresponderse con un acto de compra y uno de venta.


Lo que debemos esperar en BTC en el largo plazo es que suba el volumen a medida que se haga más popular y más gente quiera entrar en él.

Por supuesto, más volumen implicará menos volatilidad, pero que BTC siga teniendo alta volatilidad depende primordialmente de que es un mercado pequeño en relación al mercado total de activos, lo que implica que la entrada de una cantidad importante de nuevo dinero proveniente de otros mercados, provoca la necesaria subida tipo burbuja.

Solo cuando en el muy largo plazo BTC sea un activo completamente generalizado, y cuando su porcentaje en el valor global sea significativo, podremos esperar que la volatilidad sea parecida al de otros como el oro, forex, bolsa, etc.

Así, quizás algún día podremos ver cotizaciones de 6 dígitos mientra que la cotización varía un 1% como máximo en cualquier día. Cuando llegue ese momento, si es que alguna vez llega, será cuando BTC haya madurado por completo.


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

Ojo, entiendo que parte del volumen quizá hasta un 50% como mínimo es de day traders, que compran y venden los mismos BTC varias veces. No hay mejor mercado para especular hoy en día, por bajas comisiones, "opacidad", y capacidad de movimiento de capitales rápida.

Esto en 2017 no estaba tan maduro, y hoy en día incluso un pequeño trader con 50K $ puede crear un volumen de 1 millón en un solo día haciendo varias operaciones...es algo que hay que tener en cuenta...yo mismo admito haber movido en una semana más de un millón de dólares con cantidades relativamente reducidas, pero con muchas operaciones.

Buen fin de semana a todos, y que nuestro mayor problema sea este...ver subidas del 30%.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> casi 49. mil millones ayer. El anterior récord andaba por 42 mil. Ahí te va la suma de todos los exchanges dónde cotiza BTC
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 176451
> 
> ...



¿ Pero cuánto de fiable son esos datos ? Porque eso es la suma de todos los exchanges y creo tambien que de todos los pares aunque de esto ultimo no estoy seguro. Y no creo que todos los exchanges sean fiables en cuanto a los datos de volumen ya que se puede falsear facilmente sobre todo si no tiene comisiones o si son muy bajas. Se puede comprar y vender el mismo bitcoin infinitas veces.

Si miras por ejemplo los mas fiables, como Kraken, Bitstamp, Bitfinex o Coinbase el volumen en estos dias de la subida ha sido bastante normalito incluso tirando a bajo comparado con otras fechas.


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Pero cuánto de fiable son esos datos ? Porque eso es la suma de todos los exchanges y creo tambien que de todos los pares aunque de esto ultimo no estoy seguro. Y no creo que todos los exchanges sean fiables en cuanto a los datos de volumen ya que se puede falsear facilmente sobre todo si no tiene comisiones o si son muy bajas. Se puede comprar y vender el mismo bitcoin infinitas veces.
> 
> Si miras por ejemplo los mas fiables, como Kraken, Bitstamp, Bitfinex o Coinbase el volumen en estos dias de la subida ha sido bastante normalito incluso tirando a bajo comparado con otras fechas.






Los 10 primeros exchanges de la lista mueven un 30% coinbase por ejemplo sale de cincuenta y pico y kraken ni lo vi por ahí.

Te puedo dar la razón en cuanto a volúmenes de dudosa reputación, soy el primero en admitirlo, solo hay que ver algunas coins que están por el puesto 200 del market y mueven 20 millones de volumen...eso no se lo cree ni un niño de tres años.

La opacidad de muchos exchanges siembra la duda, pero deja claro que la manipulación existe y es muy real, ya que sobre todo el USDT como se ve en los volumenes de hoy, es quién maneja el circo.

Y precisamente por que desde fuera se ve como un circo, pues se generan dudas a la hora de meter ahí pasta gansa (no nosotros), si no grandes fondos de capital riesgo...a estos siempre les gusta tener cabezas de turco a quienes crucificar o reclamar, y aquí si invierten 10.000 millones y se los "limpian" ¿a quién van a colgar? a Satoshi?

Veremos si puede ir a por los ATH, espero que sí lo haga, pero mi cabeza ahora mismo me dice que no lo hará, o no al menos en mucho tiempo, y os juro que deseo equivocarme, y de ser así lo celebraré.


----------



## kikepm (27 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo, entiendo que parte del volumen quizá hasta un 50% como mínimo es de day traders, que compran y venden los mismos BTC varias veces. No hay mejor mercado para especular hoy en día, por bajas comisiones, "opacidad", y capacidad de movimiento de capitales rápida.
> 
> Esto en 2017 no estaba tan maduro, y hoy en día incluso un pequeño trader con 50K $ puede crear un volumen de 1 millón en un solo día haciendo varias operaciones...es algo que hay que tener en cuenta...yo mismo admito haber movido en una semana más de un millón de dólares con cantidades relativamente reducidas, pero con muchas operaciones.
> 
> Buen fin de semana a todos, y que nuestro mayor problema sea este...ver subidas del 30%.



Puedes mover el volumen de BTC papel con poco dinero mediante apalancamiento, pero es BTC de pega, como el oro papel, por medio de contratos tipo CFD o futuros, pero no es como funciona BTC. Por esa razón BTC es inmanipulable en las formas a las que habitualmente acostumbran manipular el oro y la plata los bancos respaldados por la FED y el BCE.

El volumen real de BTC es el que determina la cadena de bloques. Y ese diría, a mi entender, es relativamente constante salvo que aumente la escalabilidad y podamos tener en el futuro un importante volumen de transacciones offchain.


----------



## mr nobody (27 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 176496
> 
> 
> Los 10 primeros exchanges de la lista mueven un 30% coinbase por ejemplo sale de cincuenta y pico y kraken ni lo vi por ahí.
> ...



Como tradeabas para mover 1M/week?


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Como tradeabas para mover 1M/week?



Eso no tiene misterio, con una o varias cuentas simultaneas. Por ejemplo 10 cuentas con 3000$ cada una y en cada cuenta haces 10 operaciones diarias, ya estas moviendo 300.000$ por día.

Lo que buscas en una rentabilidad máxima minimizando el riesgo.

Ya lo dejé de hace hace mucho tiempo, pero en los inicios este mercado daba mucho rendimiento por que los bots que se usaban eran muy simples, y solo con gráficas de 5 minutos ya anticipabas la mayoría de los cruces.

Ahora las cosas ya han cambiado y mucho, quién pueda robarle un 10% mensual tradeando tiene mis respetos. Yo supe cuando retirarme...o eso quiero creer.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (27 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Una tercera altcoin que sea aupada desde abajo...yo creo que sí, que va a pasar, y la elegida será la menos pensada, como sucede siempre, y aun que sea una real mierda de coin, la promocionarán semanas o meses para repartir caro lo acumulado barato...y no hablo de capitalizaciones de 1000 millones o similares...hablo de alguna que la suban a la zona de los 50 mil millones desde abajo y con buen volumen empapelador.



Y más de una. ( Y lo sabes, Weah...). Y por cierto, tras las maniobras castuzas, no va a ser poca la borregada k se va a subir al carro con sus billetes en la coyuntura de acojono k están preparando en una coñomía global k , curiosamente, ellos mismos pintan esta vez al borde de la guillotina. Con lo k para un buen festín no hacen falta esa trillonadas, sino, en muchos casos, simples detonantes.

Y por cierto, lo de que la hipotética alt elegida sea una real mierda, encaja muy bien en el hilo...pero no pasa de puro mimetismo , posiblemente diplomático. Hay altcoins con espléndidos proyectos a día de hoy, decenas de casos de uso k ni siquiera tienen que ver con el monetario propiamente dicho - por lo k ni encajarían en la polarización gilichorra del BTC Único - etc. Y me consta k tú conoces algún proyecto interesante y con unas perspectivas más k solventes de construír una red global práctica y de alto valor añadido respecto a los usos actuales. La gigantesca red auxiliar ajena a BTC creada estos últimos años con ejecutivos de campanillas fichados a golpe de mazo no se ha hecho para pumpear 4 mierdas y volver a la ofi año y medio después a sellar seguros.

Lo k sí está clarísimo, sin embargo, es k cualkier revalorización significativa, CUALKIERA, en unas alts drenadas hasta el hueso va a arrojar unos márgenes descomunales...y dificilmente visibles en BTC. Así como k va a haber mucha pasta castuza dispuesta a aprovecharse de esas perspectivas...en proyectos k están a estas alturas archianalizados ya. La clave no la veo en esta próxima subida...si no en la próxima bajada y la capacidad de retención de riqueza y perspectivas de consolidación y crecimiento que muestre cada proyecto. Ahí si veo la criba castuza del sector y una limpia de truños a machete y para siempre.

Y efectivamente, se puede subir sin volumen. Pero un crecimiento SANO requiere volumen. Y el de BTC en esos términos se antoja bestial para obtener grandes márgenes. De hecho, mucho de ello pasa por un monopolio monetario , una especie de referente global de consenso k en absoluto debe reproducirse necesariamente y k puede quedarse en batallita & fud de friki maximalista perfectamente. Al Jran capital lo k le llama es el margen y si puede aumentarlo en un destino SOLVENTE "X", no dudará en hacerlo.

*@Sota de espadas*

Obviamente, lo k quoteas acerca de los bancos es un ejemplo del forero reproducible por cualkier otro sector con capital significativo. Ni vale referirse a los futuros encajes de pasta castuza en BTC como dinero institucional redondo de la muelte y olé, mientras en las alts sea "dinero bancario"...ni ésos bancos, en su caso, van a aparecer en el tapete post-fiat con una pegata en la frente k diga : "Somos los ijoeputas k te arruinamos a golpe de confetti" ( k ésto , por volumen, va de pelotazos y perpetuar chanchullos más k de revueltas robinjudianas...y bien k lo veremos - y k de hecho, hemos visto ya, incluso en BTC - ) . K BTC tiene su valor es innegable...pero k hay una tendencia entre los fundamentalistas , no sé si por forofismo inconsciente, o autoengaño deliberado, a sobrevalorar espectativas ...muy poco saludable, también. No estará mal saber lidiar con éso en la k viene.

Por ejemplo, personal ( y friamente ...y por supuesto, más allá de pikes tontainas ) ...yo estoy absolutamente convencido de que mis BTC no me van a dar los mejores ratios de mi portfolio ni por el forro. Al tiempo.


----------



## waukegan (27 Oct 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> No, la carga de la prueba corresponde al que acusa.



Con la AEAT eso no funciona así. Por ejemplo, si vendes una casa por 500, que Hacienda valora en 1000 (según sus tablas), Hacienda presupone que has cobrado otros 500 en negro y te exigirá los impuestos correspondientes. No te acusará de fraude, pero supondrá que lo has cometido y te exigirá que pagues como si hubieras vendido por 1000. Y a partir de ese momento, te corresponderá a ti ir a los tribunales para demostrar, sí puedes, que no has cobrado nada en negro. Este ejemplo es real como la vida misma. Ah, y primero pagas, ya después te devolvarán si eres capaz de ganar en los juzgados.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Oct 2019)

Me voy unos días y al volver me encuentro foreros de los del noble arte de hablar sin tener ni puta idea, comentando desde su sofá de Albacete sobre ilegalidades, mundo real y polladas varias muahahaha

Que si los Estados van a prohibir BTC, que si la policia tal, que si los comercios tal...madre mía que despropósito.
Tu no has trabajado en tu puta vida fuera de Europeistan verdad??

Tú sabes lo que son los corralitos de los bancos centrales, como en Argentina hoy, donde solo dejan a los nacionales comprar 200 dólares al mes...o sabes lo que son las devaluaciones encubiertas de moneda propia?, como en el Este, en Rusia, en Ucrania, en el Caribe, en Centroamérica?? Que cojones vas a saber, si crees que los Estados son muy listos y la poli más.

Tu sabes aunque sea de oídas, que la Hacienda Española intenta robar a los españoles residentes fiscales en el extranjero, en países no considerados paraísos fiscales por la propia hacienda, y con convenios de doble imposición, regulados también por la propia Hacienda?

Pero ojo! Acomódate bien en el sofá ese albaceteño...que te voy a contar algo...un secreto shhhhh: Hacienda...no sabe nada de nada. Pero nada. Solo lo que le cuentan tus bancos patrios. Y no porque sea muy lista y sus inspectores sean la polla.

Es más bien porque la gente no es sensata, y cree que el banco es su amigo del alma. Y que están a salvo con ellos. Nada más.
Así que lo siento, los reyes...son los padres.

Me parto con estos foreros tiernos tiernos, remeros por naturaleza y que además se comportan como necios, derrochando su know how trasnochado y Wikipedico, sobre temas que desconocen. Y habla del mundo real...jooooder que nivel tiene el foro.

Gracias por existir...y por remar.


----------



## Tuttle (29 Oct 2019)

Movidas en Bitmain: el co fundador Micree Zhan a la calle.

Bitmain Turmoil: Co-Founder and Executive Director Micree Zhan Ousted - CoinDesk

No hay como la libre empresa en un país comunista.

Edito: Por cierto, el que lo sustituya seguirá con la política de descentralización o irá en dirección contraria, acaparando poder de minado y dejando el proyecto en manos del partido.


----------



## tastas (29 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Edito: Por cierto, el que lo sustituya seguirá con la política de descentralización o irá en dirección contraria, acaparando poder de minado y dejando el proyecto en manos del partido.



Hola, soy el nuevo jefe de Endesa y estoy muy preocupado porque vamos muy por delante de nuestra competencia, podríamos ser demasiado grandes y ganar demasiado dinero...

En realidad no es así, lo que tiene que hacer Bitmain es seguir produciendo los mejores chips a quien mejor se los pague. Lo que se salga de ese camino (como por ejemplo dilapidar bitcoins minando forks) son ineficiencias que podrían ser desaprovechadas por la competencia y dejarles fuera de mercado en cuanto menos se lo esperen.


----------



## Tuttle (29 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Hola, soy el nuevo jefe de Endesa y estoy muy preocupado porque vamos muy por delante de nuestra competencia, podríamos ser demasiado grandes y ganar demasiado dinero...
> 
> En realidad no es así, lo que tiene que hacer Bitmain es seguir produciendo los mejores chips a quien mejor se los pague. Lo que se salga de ese camino (como por ejemplo dilapidar bitcoins minando forks) son ineficiencias que podrían ser desaprovechadas por la competencia y dejarles fuera de mercado en cuanto menos se lo esperen.



¿Donde lees en mi post que bitmain va a dejar de minar o fabricar?

Ah... que pueden perder algo de dinero...

Añado: Podían cambiarle el nombre de Bitcoin a Bitcommie


----------



## tastas (29 Oct 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Donde lees en mi post que bitmain va a dejar de minar o fabricar?
> 
> Ah... que pueden perder algo de dinero...
> 
> Añado: Podían cambiarle el nombre de Bitcoin a Bitcommie



Bitmain al principio solo producía chips, luego con ANTminer pasó a realizar granjas de minado, con lo que dejaron de fabricar para dedicar su esfuerzo productivo en el minado. Y no solo eso, también dejaron de minar para dedicar su esfuerzo en promover una bcash para ver si obtenían mayores cuotas de poder.
Los resultados de tal aventura emprendedora están llegando en forma de cabezas rodantes.


----------



## Tuttle (29 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Bitmain al principio solo producía chips, luego con ANTminer pasó a realizar granjas de minado, con lo que dejaron de fabricar para dedicar su esfuerzo productivo en el minado. Y no solo eso, también dejaron de minar para dedicar su esfuerzo en promover una bcash para ver si obtenían mayores cuotas de poder.
> Los resultados de tal aventura emprendedora están llegando en forma de cabezas rodantes.



Si, si, es por lo de bcash. A dos días de que el mismo presidente del país diga que los blockchains son prioridad absoluta hay cambios en la cúpula de la empresa más importante que se dedica a estos menesteres de las cadenas de bloques. Libre empresa en China, hasta donde ellos digan.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Oct 2019)

La única realidad objetiva es que llevas años en este hilo posteando los "defectos" que tiene bitcoin. Posiblemente lleves haciéndolo desde que bitcoin estaba a menos de $100 y ahora esta a a $10.000. ¿ Hasta cuando seguirás tropezando con la misma piedra ?


----------



## sirpask (29 Oct 2019)

Tengo entendido que hacienda no tiene derecho de tanteo, pero los vecinos, comuneros y colindantes, si.


----------



## Tuttle (30 Oct 2019)

*Rusia se propone minar el 20% de los bitcoins*

The Digital Gold Rush: Russia to Aims to Mine 20% Of The Bitcoin Supply - 7Bitcoins

Tengo la sensación de que como que están llegando tarde a la fiesta.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Oct 2019)

Hoy hace exactamente 11 años Satoshi Nakamoto entregó al mundo entero el white paper. Gracias Satoshi, contigo empezó todo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Nov 2019)

He aquí una demo de cómo funcionará la LN en Electrum. Cuando esto salga puede ser un bombazo:


----------



## Tuttle (1 Nov 2019)

Si tengo que pasar tantas pantallas para pagar la cuenta cuando esté borracho, lo voy a pasar muy mal.


----------



## Hal Finney (2 Nov 2019)

Imaginad que teneis 6 cifras en BTC de origen lícito, pero no conservais la documentación de más de la mitad que acredite su adquisición licita (trading entre alts, minado de alts, faucets, postear en foros a cambio de BTC..) que haceis con ese dinero?

Pros: capacidad de moverte a cualquier pais ya que no hay nada que te vincule a ellos

Contra: Para diversificar en tangibles (terrenos, inmueble) hay que tributarlos y tener todo bien limpio. No conozco a asesores que lleven tema bitcoin, es decir dan consejos genéricos. Exsisten pocos precedentes. No conozco a nadie que haya vendido 6 cifras sin demostrar origen. Te juegas investigación por blanqueo de capitales.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Imaginad que teneis 6 cifras en BTC de origen lícito, pero no conservais la documentación de más de la mitad que acredite su adquisición licita (trading entre alts, minado de alts, faucets, postear en foros a cambio de BTC..) que haceis con ese dinero?
> 
> Pros: capacidad de moverte a cualquier pais ya que no hay nada que te vincule a ellos
> 
> Contra: Para diversificar en tangibles (terrenos, inmueble) hay que tributarlos y tener todo bien limpio. No conozco a asesores que lleven tema bitcoin, es decir dan consejos genéricos. Exsisten pocos precedentes. No conozco a nadie que haya vendido 6 cifras sin demostrar origen. Te juegas investigación por blanqueo de capitales.



Si no tienes ataduras aquí, traslada tu residencia fiscal a un país con sistema de tributación territorial y, desde allí, vende tus bitcoins en un exchanger extranjero y traslada el dinero a una cuenta segura en un banco de un tercer país.

De todos modos, si lo haces te terminarás arrepintiendo porque Bitcoin es el único activo verdaderamente limitado y líquido que existe.


----------



## Hal Finney (2 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si no tienes ataduras aquí, traslada tu residencia fiscal a un país con sistema de tributación territorial y, desde allí, vende tus bitcoins en un exchanger extranjero y traslada el dinero a una cuenta segura en un banco de un tercer país.
> 
> De todos modos, si lo haces te terminarás arrepintiendo porque Bitcoin es el único activo verdaderamente limitado y líquido que existe.



Jamas vendería el stack completo... de hecho, me da pánico pensar en lo que comentas (meter el dinero en la cuenta de un banco de X pais, no se cuales te parecen seguros). Para mi lo único seguro a día de hoy es mi wallet.dat... pero seamos realistas, no me parece muy inteligente estar 100% en BTC. Diversificar en epocas de subidas brutales me parece lo acertado, y ahora mismo, no veo forma posible de hacer esto, ya que necesito el dinero en el banco, incluyendo para recomprar. Para vender en picos altos y recomprar, necesitas una cuenta bancaria.

Incluso con el fiat que tengo en cuenta corriente, me gustaría comprar y tener un stack en A y dejar el B quieto hasta un futuro cuando valga millones, pero tengo la paranoia de que al comprar a tu nombre, te metan en una lista de "poseedor de BTC".

En caso de dejar el stack en B quieto y querer sacar pequeñas cantidades, cual es la mejor estragia a día de hoy? Antes en Localbitcoins era seguro personarse con vendedores, ahora esta todo controladísimo. Tambien creo que habia gente que hacia el metodo Halcash: Te registras una cuenta con Tor en Localbitcoins, pones el anuncio y pides que te envien un código de Halcash y lo sacas de un cajero. En teoría esto no deja rastros.. fuera de la camara de seguridad que te esté grabando. El riesgo que tambien veo es que no se si Localbitcoins ahora aplica técnicas de rastreos de direcciones blacklisteadas. En Coinbase por ejemplo, tienen una lista donde hay direcciones que activan ciertos triggers... por ejemplo imagina que el tio que te vende 300€ en Localbitcoin lo ha sacado vendiendo droga. De alguna forma esos BTC son interceptados y marcados como conflictivos y se activa este trigger en Localbitcoins. Esos BTC acaban pasando a tu cuenta Localbitcoins, donde despues los sacas en un ATM. Como has usado Tor no hay huella digital, pero estas grabado sacando esos 300€ de ese ATM.

Son escenarios extremos pero me gusta considerar todos los escenarios posibles antes de actuar.

Sería util disponer de pequeñas cantidades para por ejemplo, pagar un alquiler en pais X para conseguir residencia físcal mientras estas allí los meses necesarios.


----------



## tastas (2 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Jamas vendería el stack completo... de hecho, me da pánico pensar en lo que comentas (meter el dinero en la cuenta de un banco de X pais, no se cuales te parecen seguros). Para mi lo único seguro a día de hoy es mi wallet.dat... pero seamos realistas, no me parece muy inteligente estar 100% en BTC. Diversificar en epocas de subidas brutales me parece lo acertado, y ahora mismo, no veo forma posible de hacer esto, ya que necesito el dinero en el banco, incluyendo para recomprar. Para vender en picos altos y recomprar, necesitas una cuenta bancaria.
> 
> Incluso con el fiat que tengo en cuenta corriente, me gustaría comprar y tener un stack en A y dejar el B quieto hasta un futuro cuando valga millones, pero tengo la paranoia de que al comprar a tu nombre, te metan en una lista de "poseedor de BTC".
> 
> ...



Utliza Bisq. bisq.network

P2P a través de TOR, controlas en todo momento los fondos (no almacena btc ni fiat), sin KYC/AML, los datos solo se comparten entre tú y tu par de intercambio, y con muy diferentes métodos de pago (entre ellos halcash, aunque con muy poco volumen). 
En cuanto a fungibilidad, puedes usar wasabi wallet y/o cambiar en Bisq por monero.

Taptap


----------



## digipl (2 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Tambien creo que habia gente que hacia el metodo Halcash: Te registras una cuenta con Tor en Localbitcoins, pones el anuncio y pides que te envien un código de Halcash y lo sacas de un cajero. En teoría esto no deja rastros.. fuera de la camara de seguridad que te esté grabando. El riesgo que tambien veo es que no se si Localbitcoins ahora aplica técnicas de rastreos de direcciones blacklisteadas. En Coinbase por ejemplo, tienen una lista donde hay direcciones que activan ciertos triggers... por ejemplo imagina que el tio que te vende 300€ en Localbitcoin lo ha sacado vendiendo droga. De alguna forma esos BTC son interceptados y marcados como conflictivos y se activa este trigger en Localbitcoins. Esos BTC acaban pasando a tu cuenta Localbitcoins, donde despues los sacas en un ATM. Como has usado Tor no hay huella digital, pero estas grabado sacando esos 300€ de ese ATM.



En Localbitcoin, actualmente te piden datos para operar, al menos con un poco de volumen, y Halcash almacena tu numero de teléfono por lo que, para ser anónimo, necesitas SIMs compradas de estraperlo y un móvil cuyo IMEI no se pueda relacionar contigo. Poniéndote paranoico tendrás que tener en cuenta que la posición de dicho móvil va a quedar registrada y que la mayoría de cajeros tienen cámaras. 

Afortunadamente parece dificil que haya medios para hacer una investigación exaustiva de alguien que trapichea unos pocos miles de euros pero la venta en mano, con sus propios problemas de seguridad, sigue siendo la opción más anónima que existe.


----------



## tastas (2 Nov 2019)

No hemos hablado por aquí, y de hecho está pasando de tapadillo entre las medidas del cepo cambiario argentino, de que se está prohibiendo la compra btc a crédito en Argentina, e imagino que sí no es a crédito habrá límites de 200 ríos mensuales, con lo que de facto Argentina ha baneado Bitcoin.

Seguro que les funciona de maravilla y crecerán tanto como país en la próximos años que otros países imitarán el modelo con resultados aún más espectaculares.

Argentina's Central Bank Bans Certain Bitcoin Purchases as Economy Flails

Taptap


----------



## esseri (2 Nov 2019)

tastas dijo:


> No hemos hablado por aquí, y de hecho está pasando de tapadillo entre las medidas del cepo cambiario argentino, de que se está prohibiendo la compra btc a crédito en Argentina, e imagino que sí no es a crédito habrá límites de 200 ríos mensuales, con lo que de facto Argentina ha baneado Bitcoin.
> 
> Seguro que les funciona de maravilla y crecerán tanto como país en la próximos años que otros países imitarán el modelo con resultados aún más espectaculares.
> 
> ...



No creo k la valoración de éso , como cryptoadepto, tenga k ver con la prosperidá de una casaputas como la Argentina y su población de manguis, desde el primero al último, sino con cómo BTC escapa a un baneo administrativo oficial ( y de una administración de chiste, por cierto ).

Personalmente, tal vez el mayor valor respecto al resto, lo veo en k sus creadores sí k son absolutamente anónimos y por tanto, no coaccionables personalmente...lo k no me parece ninguna chorrada ante un regulador rabioso. Aunke tampoco veo a BTC tan hermético a una Castuza en contra como venden sus evangelistas más activos. Es más, veo mucho dogma enlatado ahí aceptado por pura inercia...cuando es un punto conceptual fundamental.


En fin, aunke pekeña, buena plataforma de pruebas, imo.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Jamas vendería el stack completo... de hecho, me da pánico pensar en lo que comentas (meter el dinero en la cuenta de un banco de X pais, no se cuales te parecen seguros). Para mi lo único seguro a día de hoy es mi wallet.dat... pero seamos realistas, no me parece muy inteligente estar 100% en BTC. Diversificar en epocas de subidas brutales me parece lo acertado, y ahora mismo, no veo forma posible de hacer esto, ya que necesito el dinero en el banco, incluyendo para recomprar. Para vender en picos altos y recomprar, necesitas una cuenta bancaria.
> 
> Incluso con el fiat que tengo en cuenta corriente, me gustaría comprar y tener un stack en A y dejar el B quieto hasta un futuro cuando valga millones, pero tengo la paranoia de que al comprar a tu nombre, te metan en una lista de "poseedor de BTC".
> 
> ...




La residencia fiscal no se consigue yéndote de vacaciones 7 meses; Hacienda no se entera de casi nada respecto a BTC y altcoins, pero no es tan parda como para saber que, si no tienes ingresos en ese país extranjero, y además ese país extranjero es paraíso fiscal (cualquiera que no tenga convenio de doble imposición), te va a considerar residente fiscal en españa.

Así pues, por empezar por el principio, te sacas el listado de países con convenio de doble imposición. Hay unos cuantos...y bastante diferentes. Además, y como jugada maestra, y para tener plan B con Hacienda, siempre es interesante continuar siendo residente en España, aunque fiscalmente lo seas en otro lugar. Es complicado, pero no imposible de conseguir.

A partir de aquí, la venta de BTC es bastante sencilla, y puede ser en mano, en banco, en cajero, por tarjeta, etc. No en todos los países se tiene el mismo concepto de blanqueo de dinero...tienes que leerte las leyes y ver si además, se cumplen, que son dos cosas diferentes.

El mayor problema de disponer de efectivo de BTC en estos países no es ni la huella digital, ni polladas similares., menudas pajas te haces.
La cía, el fbi, el Fsb...no te van a perseguir, lo siento. En las pelis y noticiarios queda guay, pero no es verdad.

El mayor riesgo, es que físicamente, saben que sacas pasta de un cajero o de un banco. Ese es el verdadero peligro. En muchos países un blanquito yendo habitualmente al mismo punto a sacar dinero, es peligroso, muy peligroso.

Seguro que a mí me han grabado en el Caribe, en Centroamérica, en Rusia o en Ucrania, sacando pasta de btc... pero digitalmente me la pela que lo sepa nadie. Porque no somos nadie, te lo aseguro.
Lo que sí he procurado es no volver al mismo lugar dos veces, y tomar muchas precauciones. Y de momento me ha ido bien.

No te hagas tantas pajas. El mundo real es mucho más sencillo


----------



## Maxos (2 Nov 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Otro problema que veo a lo que comentais... como moveis los BTC entre paises? en los aeropuertos los desgraciados no dejan ya pasar cosas encriptadas (teléfono, disco duro, cualquier cosa con encripción, hay que evitar llevar en aeropuertos y fronteras).



Viajo bastante por trabajo y nunca me han mirado nada, y llevo portátil, tablet, smartphone y varios USBs.
Sólo una vez me pidieron encender el portátil, pero para ver que se encendía (supongo que por lo de no colar explosivos como si fuera la batería), no miraron nada más. Además ese portátil tenia el disco encriptado.

Con cambiar el nombre al archivo wallet.dat (o un txt encriptado con la semilla) y ponerlo en un carpeta rara llena de cosas, como puede ser system32 y le cambias la extensión a .dll, ni lo encuentran, menos si ocupa unos pocos kb.
O puedes ponerlo en un servidor, si quieres montarte uno en casa, y descargarlo desde allí.

Incluso puedes memorizar la semilla (unas 12 palabras), entonces ya pueden buscar y requisarte lo que quieran.


----------



## tastas (2 Nov 2019)

SHA-256 dijo:


> Que estais utilizando hoy en dia para comprar de forma habitual? Ya no usais exchanges como Bitstamp o Kraken? me gustaría comprar pero no estoy al dia de esto. He visto que ya envian notificaciones desde Hacienda..
> 
> Si compras desde Bisq y luego quieres meterlo en el banco para comprar inmueble o acciones, no tendrás problemas por lo que venimos comentando? me refiero a no tener una orden de compra clara a tu nombre, y valida ante Hacienda para regularizar el dinero... me gustaría entrar bastante fuerte, pero no quiero tener problemas cuando vaya a vender para recomprar. Ya me perdi la bajada a 3k por no tener esto solucionado (si no lo tienes en A, no puedes comprar, y como decis, yo ya no me fio de Localbitcoins, bisq no lo he mirado)



El volumen no miente (más o menos, el de Bisq desde luego es infalsificable). La gran mayoría de dinero se cambia en casas de cambio centralizadas.
Si necesitas que el gobierno observe todos tus movimientos pese a no tener garantías de que a eso vaya a servir para tener un trato justo ante hacienda utiliza esos exchanges, pero sabes que hay riesgo de que hackeen los fondos o tus datos, o que bloqueen tus fondos con cualquier excusa.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (2 Nov 2019)

*HALOWEEN : SUSTO...O MUERTE ???

Os dejo un post de hace unas semanas...actualizado con otro vídeo de hoy mismo . Insisto ...la solución, a partir del próximo bloke.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*15 Octubre*

Es curioso...pero cada vez k entro a este hilo-fork - paradigma de la resistencia a la censura marca de la casa del proyecto bitcoñero , éso sí... "Mojoncillo sui generis style" -parece k con la gigantesca concentración de la minería en China al BTC le hubiera tocáo la mismísima bonoloto ( Cuando en realidá hace 4 años sería un escenario de pura pesadilla para CUALQUIER HOLDER - y más cuanto más ortodoxo - ...k increíblemente ha llegado a un punto increíble de concentración - y potencial centralización - por una inercia k ha rebasado cualkier límite razonable, se diga lo k kojonex se diga. En fin...supongo k a la fuerza ahorcan y tal , k sigan las loas corales y éso ).

20.000 toneladas de Oro los chinorris, con 2 cojonazos - y remarco, SÓLO los chinorris , no un hipotético bloke de paisanos...k probablemente multiplique las reservas de USA y Europa juntas -.

Es decir, de GASTO en un ataque del 51% , rien de rien, bien al contrario ( ojo, recuerdo k simplemente con poner los kojonex sobre la mesa y crear una incertidumbre razonable...pues suficiente para k no holdee BTC ni el Tato - y mucho menos un smart money k ya actualmente se ha cortáo y define el techo de cristal k comenta Tuttle con toda la razón del mundo una y otra vez por el inasumible ratio de riesgo k OBJETIVAMENTE representa ese factor - ). Pues éso...a día de hoy, un billonaco de pavos, trillón yankee, listo para multiplicarse por dos dígitos y más allá si se echan un leve pedete en las mismísimas tripas de BTC. ( Aunke realmente éso sería lo de menos...lo jugoso sería puramente conceptual : Ser el rey del mambo en la ÚNICA alternativa financiera global al chanchullo de un confeti Usano del k todo diox está hasta el nardo).

En fin...ahí keda el vídrio. El k no haya hecho o haga rápido sus deberes en otros frentes...haluego k no llore. El riesgo , CIERTO, desde este mismo bloke...y en cada uno de los siguientes.

Palomitax y tal...



*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rematando, k es gerundio...y se supone k por un bitcoñero de pro .

Día 2 de NOVIEMBRE : *

Lo raro es k el hamijo Max no caiga en k China no sería dueña de BTC...pero sí de esa hipotética stable coin de Oro...( con lo k los intereses de revalorización estarían cristalinos ante el posible escenario de "Quema de naves" defendido en el post anterior k pudiera mandar una de las dos opciones k se barajan actualmente como reserva de valor global ).


----------



## esseri (2 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> La residencia fiscal no se consigue yéndote de vacaciones 7 meses; Hacienda no se entera de casi nada respecto a BTC y altcoins, pero no es tan parda como para saber que, si no tienes ingresos en ese país extranjero, y además ese país extranjero es paraíso fiscal (cualquiera que no tenga convenio de doble imposición), te va a considerar residente fiscal en españa.
> 
> Así pues, por empezar por el principio, te sacas el listado de países con convenio de doble imposición. Hay unos cuantos...y bastante diferentes. Además, y como jugada maestra, y para tener plan B con Hacienda, siempre es interesante continuar siendo residente en España, aunque fiscalmente lo seas en otro lugar. Es complicado, pero no imposible de conseguir.
> 
> ...




Tan sencillo como k la residencia fiscal POR SUPUESTO k se consigue en 7 meses de vacaciones, tal cual suena.De hecho, lo de meter en la ecuación lo k sea considerado "paraíso fiscal" sí k podría precisamente complicar una operación fiscal perfectamente disponible , honesta y legítima para un particular. Y k lo k interprete la Hacienda hezpañola importa un carajo a efectos legales...se supone k tanto como pudiese importar la de un contribuyente particular en caso de desacuerdo . Obviamente , convendría a alguien en esa tesitura ( y k actúe siempre dentro de la ley , k no falte la puntualización) k tomase medidas preventivas adecuadas ante una posible confiscación unilateral , abusiva y caprichosa a las k desgraciadamente se puede estar demasiado acostumbrados...pero ésa es otra historia k tiene más k ver con el juego sucio k se denuncia respecto a la parte más ninguneada del sainete fiscal...no con las leyes a cuyo derecho puedan legitimamente acogerse .


----------



## Seronoser (2 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Tan sencillo como k la residencia fiscal POR SUPUESTO k se consigue en 7 meses de vacaciones, tal cual suena. Y k lo k interprete la Hacienda hezpañola importa un carajo a efectos legales...se supone k tanto como pudiese importar la de un contribuyente particular . Obviamente , convendría a alguien en esa tesitura ( y k actúe siempre dentro de la ley , k no falte la puntualización) k tomase medidas preventivas adecuadas ante una confiscación unilateral y caprichosa...pero ésa es otra historia k tiene más k ver con el juego sucio k se denuncia respecto a la parte más ninguneada del sainete fiscal...no con las leyes a cuyo derecho puedan legitimamente acogerse .



No tienes ni puta idea. Pero adelante.
Suerte


----------



## esseri (2 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Pero adelante.
> Suerte



Adelante ? 

Adelante hace una docena de años, peliculero de los kojonex.


----------



## digipl (3 Nov 2019)

Los límites de Halcash son 600€ diarios y 3000€ mensuales por número de teléfono. 

Si existiera suficiente liquidez, que es el gran problema ya que ni en Localbitcoins ni en Bisq existe, cualquiera podría acumular varias decenas de miles de euros mensuales consiguiendo unas cuantas SIMs no asociadas a su nombre.


----------



## Maxos (3 Nov 2019)

SHA-256 dijo:


> Creo que depende del pais... pero mejor no jugarsela. He leido bastantes testimonios por ahi donde les confiscan el laptop si no quieren dar las claves, y les hacen una copia del disco duro y se la quedan.. Creo que es mejor no llevar nada encriptado. Lo de pasar un wallet.dat a Ethereum, como se haria? No quiero perder la antiguedad de las utxo haciendo transacciones. Es decir quiero tener las coins en la blockchain y que se vea que las tengo desde hace años, eso lo perderia si me las envio a mi mismo en un wallet de Ethereum. Se pueden importar las claves privadas del Bitcoin Core a Ethereum?
> 
> Ethereum tiene algo como el Coin Control en Bitcoin core para controlar exactamente que coins estas movimiendo?
> 
> ...



Para importar a Electrum (no Ethereum, supongo que te habrás confundido al ser los nombres parecidos) sí o sí tienes que hacer una transacción, por lo que perderías la antigüedad. Si lo dices por hacienda se podría demostrar que tienes las claves privadas de esas direcciones, pero tampoco puedes fiarte de estos ladrones.
Aún así puedes conservar la antigüedad de las UTXO si firmas la transacción desde Bitcoin Core y luego la emites desde Electrum o algún otro medio.
Si aún así no te fías, montas un servidor en tu casa o contratas uno, le instalas el Bitcoin Core, y lo dejas sincronizando hasta que descargue la cadena de bloques. Te vas al país que quieras con el wallet.dat encriptado y ofuscado como quieras (un archivo de pocos kb), te instalas el Bitcoin Core, no hace falta ni que lo sincronices, firmas la transacción, te conectas remotamente a ese servidor y emites la transacción ya firmada.

EDIT: Algo que he olvidado comentar es que una vez haces una transacción tienes que volver a guardar el wallet.dat, no sirve el mismo que tenias de antes.


----------



## digipl (4 Nov 2019)

Maxos dijo:


> Para importar a Electrum (no Ethereum, supongo que te habrás confundido al ser los nombres parecidos) sí o sí tienes que hacer una transacción



No es obligatorio hacer una transacción ya que Electrum permite importar una clave privada. El problema es que si procedes así dejas de poseer una cartera determinista por lo que no puedes regenerarla con una semilla y necesitarás hacer backup de la cartera y/o de las claves privadas originales.

Importing your private keys into Electrum – Bitcoin Electrum


----------



## Hal Finney (4 Nov 2019)

El problema es que aquí nadie ha liquidado cantidades decentes cara Hacienda y no sabemos bien como reacciona ante liquidaciones de Bitcoin.... por eso veo esos consejos demasiado alegres. 

Los que tenian mucha pasta en BTC no han vuelto a aparecer por este hilo.. supongo que habrán contratado asesores y se han ido del pais.

Ahora a ver quien es el listo que liquida BTCs sin tener ordenes de compra en el exchange regulado de turno, que es lo único que Hacienda te va a aceptar como bueno.

Los que minaron por ejemplo, que hicieron? Al liquidar Hacienda les pidió explicaciones adicionales? O los que pillaron una pasta de faucets de webs "paco" que ya no existen.

Hay muchos casos de gente que obtubo BTC de maneras "exóticas" y ahora se ven con ese problema. Y no puedes preguntar a Hacienda por que les estas diciendo, "hola Hacienda, tengo X cantidad de BTC sin tributar", muy inteligente si.

Después, tema asesores, no tienen ni idea. Lo tratan como si fuera una acción o holdings de oro, luego ten suerte de que no te toque un funcionario al que se le crucen los cables cuando lea la palabra "bitcoin" por ahí.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Nov 2019)

Lo cierto es que se echa en falta que Hacienda diga claramente cómo gestionar el tema de las ventas, en plan colgar un PDF en su web que diga claramente los tramos de tributación, los documentos que piden para que no te consideren un delinquente (si les valen tickets de compras/ventas, justificantes de transferencias o qué cojones quieren), el tratamiento de lo que hayas obtenido mediante hard forks, minería, faucets, donaciones, etc, es decir que recojan todos los supuestos y los expliquen punto por punto, si hay que presentar el modelo 720 o no, etc.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> El problema es que aquí nadie ha liquidado cantidades decentes cara Hacienda y no sabemos bien como reacciona ante liquidaciones de Bitcoin.... por eso veo esos consejos demasiado alegres.
> 
> Los que tenian mucha pasta en BTC no han vuelto a aparecer por este hilo.. supongo que habrán contratado asesores y se han ido del pais.
> 
> ...



Si alguien se mete en BTC y está pensando en cómo quedar bien con la Hacienda de Hispañistán, es que no entiende el concepto, y se merece que le acribillen fiscalmente.


----------



## tastas (4 Nov 2019)

Habláis de que es necesario una regulación clara y justa para btc como si en otros conceptos impositivos la Agencia Tributaria fuera clara y justa.
Y no.
No es clara porque así puede acribillarte y atemorizarte de manera arbitraria, y no es justa porque el robo nunca está justificado.

Taptap


----------



## Arctic (4 Nov 2019)

Yo en este caso tengo clarísimo que habrá una "amnistía". Habrá un momento en que Hacienda vea el tamaño del pastel y entienda lo difícilmente gravable que es Bitcoin. Solo va a cobrar lo que sus propietarios decidan pagar. Habrá una competición entre los países para ver quien acoge más bitcoineros. No veo descabellado un impuesto de un 10% y carta blanca para regularizar todo lo que se haya comprado "sin factura" (a precio de adquisición cero, me imagino) y venga de gente no incluida en colectivos de riesgo. Es decir, ni gente con antecedentes, ni políticos ni autónomos o empresarios sospechosos. O hacen eso o van a ver muy poquito dinero y seguro que algún país vecino no se anda con tantos remilgos.


----------



## elKaiser (4 Nov 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> Yo en este caso tengo clarísimo que habrá una "amnistía". Habrá un momento en que Hacienda vea el tamaño del pastel y entienda lo difícilmente gravable que es Bitcoin. Solo va a cobrar lo que sus propietarios decidan pagar. Habrá una competición entre los países para ver quien acoge más bitcoineros. No veo descabellado un impuesto de un 10% y carta blanca para regularizar todo lo que se haya comprado "sin factura" (a precio de adquisición cero, me imagino) y venga de gente no incluida en colectivos de riesgo. Es decir, ni gente con antecedentes, ni políticos ni autónomos o empresarios sospechosos. O hacen eso o van a ver muy poquito dinero y seguro que algún país vecino no se anda con tantos remilgos.



Dada la voracidad de la HP, no lo veo verosimil. 

Sí afectase a altos gerifaltes, todavía me lo podría creer.


----------



## Arctic (4 Nov 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Dada la voracidad de la HP, no lo veo verosimil.
> 
> Sí afectase a altos gerifaltes, todavía me lo podría creer.



No discuto esa voracidad, no faltaba más, pero realmente no tienen elección. Esto no es una casa o un saldo en cuenta. Esto no lo embarga ni Dios y probar su titularidad es harto complicado. Yo lo veo muy probable cuando bitcoin alcance los 100k dólares aproximadamente.


----------



## Rey patata (4 Nov 2019)

Alguien ha probado la pagina de BTCsurf? que tal la experiencia?


----------



## esseri (4 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si alguien se mete en BTC y está pensando en cómo quedar bien con la Hacienda de Hispañistán, es que no entiende el concepto, y se merece que le acribillen fiscalmente.



Sí, lince...pero meter paraísos fiscales en el combo no hace sino aumentar las posibilidades de complicarse la vida exponencialmente y k el infierno sea aún mayor...y sobre todo para el usuario medio aquí, k no es ningún delincuente - aunke acogiéndose a tus chorradas pueda llegar a serlo perfectamente , insensato -. Por cierto, insisto y confirmo : Largarse de Hispanistán a un paraíso fiscal deja el cambio de residencia en stand by para la agencia tributaria cañí...es decir, sigues siendo residente fiscal en Hezpaña...asínnn k muchísimo ojo. ( y encima, lumbreras como tú invitando a no dejar de ser residente en origen, para más inri.  Cuando te podrían exigir el cumplimiento de tus obligaciones tributarias en base a los movimientos tuyos k consigan como a cualkier otro contribuyente patrio en una de tus weltas de triunfadóh en bermudas, Rayban y txanklas nada más bajarte del avión . Tú lees lo k escribes, cipote ? ).

En fin...hay opciones legítimas , asequibles - proporcionalmente - y eficaces . Y en Uropa mismo, para empezar. Paso nº 1 , e inexcusable : Picapleitos de derecho tributario Uropedo , así como fiscal en los países de origen y destino ...y todo OK . Y k hacienda haga el pino, si le apetece. Y repito : Para kien kiera optimizar su posición ...*en un cumplimiento escrupuloso de la ley *, k es lo k importa - o debería - . En Hezpaña tienes bufetes TOP varios con delegaciones por todo el mundo o en su defecto, colaboraciones con otros igualmente solventes. A 600 pavels la hora y de ahí p´arriba, éso sí.

Te aseguras de k te lleve SIEMPRE tus asuntos un abogado senior y mejor aún, un socio...y a otra cosa...mientras ellos siguen a lo suyo.




Arctic dijo:


> Yo en este caso tengo clarísimo que habrá una "amnistía". Habrá un momento en que Hacienda vea el tamaño del pastel y entienda lo difícilmente gravable que es Bitcoin. Solo va a cobrar lo que sus propietarios decidan pagar. Habrá una competición entre los países para ver quien acoge más bitcoineros. No veo descabellado un impuesto de un 10% y carta blanca para regularizar todo lo que se haya comprado "sin factura" (a precio de adquisición cero, me imagino) y venga de gente no incluida en colectivos de riesgo. Es decir, ni gente con antecedentes, ni políticos ni autónomos o empresarios sospechosos. O hacen eso o van a ver muy poquito dinero y seguro que algún país vecino no se anda con tantos remilgos.



Esa de la amnistía es una interpretación tuya,y perfectamente legítima, ok...pero ninguna base para k otro se juegue su pasta y su pescuezo, sorry.

Akí se dan por sentadas cosas como k en otro país "crypto-friendly" te exijan demostrar el origen de tus cryptos con facturitas y chorradas por el estilo ( otra cosa es k tengas una operativa paralela de puto Pablo Escobar...pero éso no tiene nada k ver con plusvis crypto , sino con txantxullos particulares ) ...y sobre esas premisas...hala!!! a enladrillar más hipótesis...y hasta Saturno k llegamos. Pero la fiscalidad, como cualkier otra actuación del estado, exprime - en último término - sobre hechos probados y reclamables/sancionables.

El fiat va a inundar el ranking en cualkier momento, lo está haciendo ya, de hecho. Y fiat llama a regulación...cosa con la k TODOS los proyectos han apetxugáo en una u otra medida...así k ésa amnistía es UNA OPCIÓN ( y desde este hilo mismo, perdón, desde el original forkeáu , se lleva dando palmas a las putas , el oro y los yates de Blue Arrow akél del "Club 21" ...o los chutes actuales de Tether/fiat k mantienen al "rebelde monetario sin mácula" en pie y en 4 cifras, o sea, k menos globos antifiat integrales...k con el tan cacareáo dinero institucional llegando a saco , el ejercicio conceptual bitcoñero de antaño puede kedarse en nicho puramente residual - y kienes se acojan a él en 4 "raras avis" a pie cambiáo - ). Si alguien se cree un Robinjú coñómico y quiere tirar de malabares y vivir en la jungla al margen del estado, de todos los estados, perfecto, ayákadakualo. Pero k se deje claro : Eso no es inherente a Bitcoin...k haluego todo diox piensa k ésto es todo alegal o de extraperlo y se hace unos pajotes mentales del 15...y para nada es asínn. Y con la asesoría adecuada , tienes opciones para minimizar las cargas fiscales k se puedan derivar de tus posesiones. Y POR SUPUESTO, LEGALMENTE.


----------



## elKaiser (4 Nov 2019)

Arctic dijo:


> No discuto esa voracidad, no faltaba más, pero realmente no tienen elección. Esto no es una casa o un saldo en cuenta. Esto no lo embarga ni Dios y probar su titularidad es harto complicado. Yo lo veo muy probable cuando bitcoin alcance los 100k dólares aproximadamente.



Supongo que confían en el CRS, una vez hecha líquida la criptomoneda.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si alguien se mete en BTC y está pensando en cómo quedar bien con la Hacienda de Hispañistán, es que no entiende el concepto, y se merece que le acribillen fiscalmente.



Yo antes pensaba igual, holdear a muerte, pero ahora pienso que no es lo mejor. Puede que tengas muchos bitcoñitos ahí guardados y te la ponga bien dura entrar a tu wallet una vez al día y verlos ahí, pero ¿de qué sirve tener el dinero ahí apolillado sin poder gastarlo? Y no hablo de chorradas como cafés o productos de Amazon, hablo de poder gastarlo en casas, coches, reformas, cosas serias. Para eso necesitas FIAT. Ahora alguien dirá "espera un poco y podrás gastar los BTC directamente sin necesidad de FIAT", el famoso meme de Neo y Morfeo, pero claro ese "espera un poco" igual son 30 o 40 años, que igual ni si quiera estas vivo para disfrutarlo. Habrá gente que quiera disfrutar de sus ganancias aquí y ahora, y para eso es necesario que Hacienda aclare el tema lo máximo posible.


----------



## digipl (4 Nov 2019)

Los de la hacienda british acaba de sacar un pequeño manual sobre cryptos e impuestos. Algo parecido por parte de nuestra querida Montero seria de agradecer aunque, leyéndolo, siguen existiendo un montón de lagunas.

Lo más problematico que veo para los que vienen de lejos es esto.......



> *Record keeping*
> 
> Cryptoasset exchanges may only keep records of transactions for a short period, or the exchange may no longer be in existence when an individual completes a tax return.
> *
> ...


----------



## Seronoser (4 Nov 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo antes pensaba igual, holdear a muerte, pero ahora pienso que no es lo mejor. Puede que tengas muchos bitcoñitos ahí guardados y te la ponga bien dura entrar a tu wallet una vez al día y verlos ahí, pero ¿de qué sirve tener el dinero ahí apolillado sin poder gastarlo? Y no hablo de chorradas como cafés o productos de Amazon, hablo de poder gastarlo en casas, coches, reformas, cosas serias. Para eso necesitas FIAT. Ahora alguien dirá "espera un poco y podrás gastar los BTC directamente sin necesidad de FIAT", el famoso meme de Neo y Morfeo, pero claro ese "espera un poco" igual son 30 o 40 años, que igual ni si quiera estas vivo para disfrutarlo. Habrá gente que quiera disfrutar de sus ganancias aquí y ahora, y para eso es necesario que Hacienda aclare el tema lo máximo posible.



Y quien habla de hacer hold? 
Yo hablo de que algunos os complicáis la vida a base de bien. Hacienda no tiene ni puta idea de nada...pero os seguís pensando que si, que se entera de todo, que son buenísimos jaja.

Y ya te digo yo que no. En 3 de los países en los que he vivido la última década, no hay problemas para hacer efectivo en dólares los BTC que te salgan del nabo, pagando una comisión por supuesto, pero que se paga a gusto, brindando por los nuevos tiempos.

Pero en Hispañistán os creéis demasiado las noticias...os tienen atontados con esto y con muchas otras cosas, la verdad.


----------



## elKaiser (4 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y quien habla de hacer hold?
> Yo hablo de que algunos os complicáis la vida a base de bien. Hacienda no tiene ni puta idea de nada...pero os seguís pensando que si, que se entera de todo, que son buenísimos jaja.
> 
> Y ya te digo yo que no. En 3 de los países en los que he vivido la última década, no hay problemas para hacer efectivo en dólares los BTC que te salgan del nabo, pagando una comisión por supuesto, pero que se paga a gusto, brindando por los nuevos tiempos.
> ...



Sí eras residente fiscal en esos paises nada que objetar. 
Sí fuiste de vacaciones y aprovechaste para hacer líquidos tus BTC, ya es otra historia y puede que no termine felizmente.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Nov 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Sí eras residente fiscal en esos paises nada que objetar.
> Sí fuiste de vacaciones y aprovechaste para hacer líquidos tus BTC, ya es otra historia y puede que no termine felizmente.



Soy Residente en Hispañistán, pero fiscalmente resido en otros territorios no declarados paraíso fiscal, por la propia Hacienda.


----------



## elKaiser (4 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Soy Residente en Hispañistán, pero fiscalmente resido en otros territorios no declarados paraíso fiscal, por la propia Hacienda.



Me suena muy raro, pero corramos mejor un tupido velo.


----------



## kikepm (4 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hacienda no tiene ni puta idea de nada...



Como casi todas las facciones del estado, la de hacienda es una banda de inútiles que no saben hacer gran cosa, y que si un día el estado dejara de existir, se las verían putas para lograr subsistir con sus "conocimientos" laborales y empresariales.

El 99% de los empleados públicos son simples rémoras que no tienen gran utilidad más allá de los intereses del estado. Su subsistencia depende de las estructuras de saqueo creadas y mantenidas después de siglos de evolución. El parásito solo es capaz de existir porque ha existido antes, y su existencia garantiza las formas de expolio de las cuales extrae la sabia para su supervivencia.

Dicho esto, hacienda es un gran entramado de paletos que no conocen mucho más que lo que les dicen sus bases de datos. Las bases de datos hay que alimentarlas con datos, precisamente, y solo mediante datos se puede extraer información. La información debe ser distribuida a las personas que tienen las pistolas, o los medios legales para usarlas, para obligar a los esclavos a pagar su mordida.

En el caso de que la mordida no pueda ser cobrada directamente, el entramado estatal ya diseñó la manera aparentemente eficaz para lograr sus fines, que no es otra que hacer partícipe al sistema bancario y a las empresas, bajo castigo en caso contrario.


Con todo lo anterior en mente, ¿de que forma puede el estado hacerse con la información acerca de quien mantiene que monederos, con cuantos BTCs, a que precio fueron comprados o a cual serán vendidos?

La única forma, como casi todo en esta vida, en que el estado puede acceder a toda esta clase de información es mediante la declaración propia del interesado.

El hecho mismo de enajenar parte de los ahorros en fiat para comprar criptos es de por si una forma de cegar al estado. 

Y, lo más importante: El estado está compuesto por un entramado altamente evolucionado de saqueo. Cualquier obstáculo puesto en el camino del expolio, cualquier dificultad, es practicamente insalvable ya que el estado se dirige, SIEMPRE, por el camino de menor resistencia. Por ejemplo:

- si pagas las multas eficiente y rápidamente, te llegarán más multas.
- cuanto más exacto y preciso seas en contarle cuanto tienes, donde lo tienes, cuando lo sacaste, más probable es que te exijan el pago de la mordida
- si se te ocurre informar de cualquier cuenta en donde sea, te multarán por haberte olvidad de esto o aquello.


Y como corolario:

Al estado NO HAY QUE INFORMARLE DE NADA, todo lo que cuentes podrá ser y será utilizado EN TU CONTRA.

BTC se creó exactamente con el objetivo de dificultar al estado el expolio.

Si ahora vas a dedicarte a ser un ciudadano ejemplar, con toda probabilidad terminarás empalado y con un escozor importante



Todo depende de TU CONSENTIMIENTO. No seas un gualtrapa.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Nov 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Me suena muy raro, pero corramos mejor un tupido velo.



Que te suene raro es tu problema


----------



## Seronoser (4 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Como casi todas las facciones del estado, la de hacienda es una banda de inútiles que no saben hacer gran cosa, y que si un día el estado dejara de existir, se las verían putas para lograr subsistir con sus "conocimientos" laborales y empresariales.
> 
> El 99% de los empleados públicos son simples rémoras que no tienen gran utilidad más allá de los intereses del estado. Su subsistencia depende de las estructuras de saqueo creadas y mantenidas después de siglos de evolución. El parásito solo es capaz de existir porque ha existido antes, y su existencia garantiza las formas de expolio de las cuales extrae la sabia para su supervivencia.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu razonamiento.
Pero es que algunos parece que sin darle toda la info a Papá Estado, no duermen tranquilos... peor para ellos, ya se darán cuenta


----------



## kikepm (4 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con tu razonamiento.
> Pero es que algunos parece que sin darle toda la info a Papá Estado, no duermen tranquilos... peor para ellos, ya se darán cuenta



Algunos no son conscientes del poder que tienen realmente.

El estado solo tiene el poder que la gente le confiere. Pero no tendrá piedad con todos aquellos que se arrodillen y le pidan perdón y clemencia.

El estado es una jodida y sofisticada máquina de saqueo, COJONES.


----------



## mr nobody (4 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Como casi todas las facciones del estado, la de hacienda es una banda de inútiles que no saben hacer gran cosa, y que si un día el estado dejara de existir, se las verían putas para lograr subsistir con sus "conocimientos" laborales y empresariales.
> 
> El 99% de los empleados públicos son simples rémoras que no tienen gran utilidad más allá de los intereses del estado. Su subsistencia depende de las estructuras de saqueo creadas y mantenidas después de siglos de evolución. El parásito solo es capaz de existir porque ha existido antes, y su existencia garantiza las formas de expolio de las cuales extrae la sabia para su supervivencia.
> 
> ...



Ademas, que hoy en dia ni tan siquiera necesitas un banco nacional para sobrevivir. Con lo que los movimientos bancarios no tienen por que enterarse tampoco.

Totalmente logica la forma de actuar de un parasito de devorar alla donde vea algo que hecharse a la boca por muy buenas intenciones que uno traiga. Recordad en economia de lo primero que se ensenha es que no existe la moral, sino el mundo seria muy pero que muy diferente.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Con todo lo anterior en mente, ¿de que forma puede el estado hacerse con la información acerca de quien mantiene que monederos, con cuantos BTCs, a que precio fueron comprados o a cual serán vendidos?
> 
> La única forma, como casi todo en esta vida, en que el estado puede acceder a toda esta clase de información es mediante la declaración propia del interesado.



Mola lo que has escrito, pero la mayoría de gente compra sus criptos en exchanges KYC y ya están pillados por los huevos, recordemos este hilo: Ya llegó el gran hermano. HACIENDA sabe que he operado con criptos.


----------



## mr nobody (4 Nov 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Mola lo que has escrito, pero la mayoría de gente compra sus criptos en exchanges KYC y ya están pillados por los huevos, recordemos este hilo: Ya llegó el gran hermano. HACIENDA sabe que he operado con criptos.



Y si por ejemplo compras con N26, holdeas, luego vendes y la pasta que ganas va al N26 otra vez, y de ahi usas trasnferwise para enviar el dinero a tu cuenta nacional? De que conho se entera hacienda ahi?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Y si por ejemplo compras con N26, holdeas, luego vendes y la pasta que ganas va al N26 otra vez, y de ahi usas trasnferwise para enviar el dinero a tu cuenta nacional? De que conho se entera hacienda ahi?



En el hilo ese se habló de que posiblemente sean los bancos los que informan a Hacienda. En tu caso N26 se chivaría a Hacienda.


----------



## Maxos (4 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Y si por ejemplo compras con N26, holdeas, luego vendes y la pasta que ganas va al N26 otra vez, y de ahi usas trasnferwise para enviar el dinero a tu cuenta nacional? De que conho se entera hacienda ahi?



Ojo con N26, que tienen fama de bloquear cuentas si se opera con criptos o ven movimientos sospechosos.


----------



## Digamelon (4 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Como casi todas las facciones del estado, la de hacienda es una banda de inútiles que no saben hacer gran cosa, y que si un día el estado dejara de existir, se las verían putas para lograr subsistir con sus "conocimientos" laborales y empresariales.
> 
> El 99% de los empleados públicos son simples rémoras que no tienen gran utilidad más allá de los intereses del estado. Su subsistencia depende de las estructuras de saqueo creadas y mantenidas después de siglos de evolución. El parásito solo es capaz de existir porque ha existido antes, y su existencia garantiza las formas de expolio de las cuales extrae la sabia para su supervivencia.
> 
> ...



THIS.


----------



## Hal Finney (5 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Como casi todas las facciones del estado, la de hacienda es una banda de inútiles que no saben hacer gran cosa, y que si un día el estado dejara de existir, se las verían putas para lograr subsistir con sus "conocimientos" laborales y empresariales.
> 
> El 99% de los empleados públicos son simples rémoras que no tienen gran utilidad más allá de los intereses del estado. Su subsistencia depende de las estructuras de saqueo creadas y mantenidas después de siglos de evolución. El parásito solo es capaz de existir porque ha existido antes, y su existencia garantiza las formas de expolio de las cuales extrae la sabia para su supervivencia.
> 
> ...



Muy bonito y en parte tienes razon, pero volvemos a lo de siempre:

Tienes 1.000.000€ en BTC cuyo origen no puedes demostrar por que no conservas tickets de compra en exchange regulado (lo conseguiste en un faucet que ya no existen, minando altcoins cuyas blockchains estan muertas y cuyo trading para venderlas por BTC ocurrio en exchanges de shitcoins muertos cuyo historial de trading no conservas, de pagos por hacer X actividad como postear en foros o jugar al poker... etc). En esa suma caotica de transacciones en tu wallet, tienes 1.000.000€ en BTC.

Que haces con ese dinero fuera del estado? Eres rico y no puedes disponer de el. No puedes comprarte una casa decente, terreno, diversificar en cosas tangibles. Para eso necesitas el dinero:

1) Pasado a fiat
2) Pagado impuestos correspondientes

Y antes que salte el tipico con lo de "algun dia podras pagar en BTC".

Estamos en las mismas. Hacienda te va a pedir explicaciones. "Donde has conseguido esa fortuna?". Tu le explicaras la verdad, que lo conseguiste en una mezcla de todas esas formas (ah, y me olvido de los forks, explicale tambien eso a un tecnico que no tiene NPI).

Ahora, que haces? Aqui solo se dan consejos de gente que no ha visto esas cifras. Luego me gustaria ver ejecutando esos consejos que asumen muchas cosas, con lo que ello conlleva.


----------



## Hal Finney (5 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Los de la hacienda british acaba de sacar un pequeño manual sobre cryptos e impuestos. Algo parecido por parte de nuestra querida Montero seria de agradecer aunque, leyéndolo, siguen existiendo un montón de lagunas.
> 
> Lo más problematico que veo para los que vienen de lejos es esto.......



Claro hombre, tener un historial de cada transaccion. Estoy seguro que todo el mundo lo tiene.

Aqui hablamos del problema obvio: Que haces si no tienes dicha informacion? O tienes una parte? Imagina que vendes una parte, y te dicen, "necesitamos ver tu wallet", y ven tu monto completo (de la parte que no has vendido, por que no dispones de informacion para probar el origen licito)

Empiezas a pensar, y se te quitan las ganas de vender en tu vida, con esa sensacion horrible de tener un dinero que no vas a poder disfrutar. Y no, sacar cuatro € por ATMs no es disfrutar de ese dinero. Disfrutar es comprar casas, diversificar, tener una cartera con pasivos y vivir a gusto, no sacar billetes viajando por diferentes cajeros esperando que no te pillen. En fin.


----------



## Hal Finney (5 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Y con la asesoría adecuada , tienes opciones para minimizar las cargas fiscales k se puedan derivar de tus posesiones. Y POR SUPUESTO, LEGALMENTE.




Que maneras hay para regularizar el dinero cuando una parte de los BTC no puedes probar el origen de procedencia? Que pasa si usaste un mixer con algunos BTC por que querias experimentar y probar como funcionaba? Que asesor entiende de utxo's, inputs y outputs, forks...? Yo creo que tambien estas dando cosas por sentado. Ya puedes pagar 600 la hora a un asesor, como no le suene bien la musica al funcivago de turno, puedes acabar pelado. Por eso algunos ven MENOS riesgo en hacer "ingenieria fiscal". Pero en mucho de tu discurso de toy la razon, por el foro se dan muchos consejos viniendo de gente que no tendra ni 10 BTC y no ha liquidado grandes cantidades, o cantidades que no vengan respaldadas con su ticket de compra en exchange regulado que en ese caso no hay problema. Se hacen su fantasia/pelicula que de que harian si fueran ricos en BTC, por que han leido opciones en la web de librestado. Otra cosa seria verlos ejecutando dichos movimientos.

Si se dan consejos, por favor, que se hable desde la experiencia.


----------



## esseri (5 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Que maneras hay para regularizar el dinero cuando una parte de los BTC no puedes probar el origen de procedencia? Que pasa si usaste un mixer con algunos BTC por que querias experimentar y probar como funcionaba? Que asesor entiende de utxo's, inputs y outputs, forks...? Yo creo que tambien estas dando cosas por sentado. Ya puedes pagar 600 la hora a un asesor, como no le suene bien la musica al funcivago de turno, puedes acabar pelado. Por eso algunos ven MENOS riesgo en hacer "ingenieria fiscal". Pero en mucho de tu discurso de toy la razon, por el foro se dan muchos consejos viniendo de gente que no tendra ni 10 BTC y no ha liquidado grandes cantidades, o cantidades que no vengan respaldadas con su ticket de compra en exchange regulado que en ese caso no hay problema. Se hacen su fantasia/pelicula que de que harian si fueran ricos en BTC, por que han leido opciones en la web de librestado. Otra cosa seria verlos ejecutando dichos movimientos.
> 
> Si se dan consejos, por favor, que se hable desde la experiencia.



Nadie habla de dar por sentado k un asesor sea un técnico en operativa crypto ...pero tampoco el regulador. O sea, lo importante, es un cierre fiscal impecable del asunto sin añadir quebraderos de cabeza a los k se pudieran tener ya y en condiciones económicas aceptables, obviamente.

La fiscalidad en Europa no es uniforme. Relee lo posteado y no quieras encontrar más allá de indicaciones generales en un foro de charletas. Éso ya es ingeniería fiscal. Y de la peor : doméstica.


----------



## sirpask (5 Nov 2019)

BOE de hoy


----------



## paketazo (5 Nov 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> BOE de hoy



Pero esto se supone que es para identificaciones con la Admon. ¿no?... igual no lo entiendo bien por no haber leído todo el contexto, pero da a entender que solo valdrá para identificarte ante la administración un sistema digital o bien emitido por ellos, o unos que ellos supervisen como intermediarios.

¿Acaso esperábamos que nuestro estado diera legitimidad a un registro público descentralizado...?

Otra cosa diferente será lo que nosotros a nivel personal o social consideremos que sí es válido como registro veraz. Que creo por aquí lo tenemos bastante claro ya.


En cuanto al modo más limpio de convertir BTC & Cia. a € en este país, ya os adelanto que incluso siendo poseedores de movimientos originales, de transferencia fiat a exchange y similares, os vais a exponer a un riesgo elevado al revelar posesión y cambio de crypto a fiat, sobre todo en casos de montos grandes.

Mi asesor en su día, se volvió loco e hizo alguna consulta que por no ser vinculante en aquel momento no le aclaró nada, el solo solicitaba información para futuros clientes que desearan al paso de crypto a fiat, y le vinieron a decir que era como las acciones, a lo que él respondió, ¿pero quién da veracidad al movimiento?, ¿la comisión nacional del mercado de valores?

No otorga veracidad venir con movimientos de un chiringuito que está regulado en Seychelles o Singapur...sería como venir con un número de cuenta de la isla de man de dónde transfiero millones a mi cuenta del santander.


No vais a lograr veracidad que asocie un nombre o un DNI a un una dirección BTC, incluso teniendo acceso a ellos, el problema es demostrar posesión y vincularlo a un NIF o DNI, como en el caso de una acción o un número de cuenta.

No vale decir esto es mío y lo muevo cuando quiero, o no al menos si a ellos no les da la gana de que sea así...quizá un acta notarial que demuestre dicha posesión podría servir en caso de denuncia fiscal, pero tampoco lo garantizaría al no existir antecedentes al respecto.

¿quién va a ser el primero en arriesgar un millón dónde a parte de pagar plusvalía se la juegue a inspección fiscal con posible demanda del 150%?



Buen martes


----------



## TORREVIEJO (5 Nov 2019)

La clave es irse moldavia. De ahi a euros y cash sano.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Nov 2019)

pernales dijo:


> ¿Y si declaras para probar 5000 €?
> 
> y como te valla vas actuando la proxima vez



Eso ya lo habrá hecho más de uno, lo que jode es que nadie cuenta cómo le ha ido, qué pasos siguió, cómo reaccionó Hacienda etc. Hay una desinformación total en foros como este o el de forobits.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Nov 2019)

Este tipo de reddit es de España y dice que ING Direct le ha bloqueado un dinero y le han dado 2 horas para explicar de dónde viene ese dinero, o sino devuelven la transferencia. La gente que le responde dice que seguramente sean las políticas de AML del banco, pero aún así el cabreo es mayúsculo. Menuda mierda todo, Hacienda no habla claro, los bancos te joden los gainz, los exchanges hacen de chivatos... Al menos se agradece que lo cuenten, así los demás sabemos a qué atenernos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Nov 2019)

Se ha dicho por aquí cienes de veces, pero hay que recordarlo para que no nos creamos que alguien que está pagado por un estado va a defendernos hasta la muerte o hacernos la vida más sencilla a costa de perder privilegios el propio estado...ese romanticismo está bien para las películas de los 80s

El dinero estatal o fiat, es un método de control ciudadano, su trazabilidad cada vez mayor, gracias al dinero electrónico, da información a entes privados colaboradores con estados, que rozan el esperpento.

Estamos en las puertas del día que el emisor de ese fiat, sepa lo que tenemos, en que lo gastamos y el motivo...y si ese ente desea pedirnos explicaciones o censurarnos en algunos de estos puntos de la trazabilidad podrá hacerlo bajo amparo legal .

En vez de tanto debate político, tanto independentismo, desigualdad de genero y absurdos varios, deberíamos defender la base de todo lo que somos ahora y acabará desapareciendo.

Al menos un esclavo en la antigüedad siempre podía tratar de huir, pero dar el beneplácito social a un control absoluto por parte de un estado y quienes lo manejan es poner una espada en la mano de un enemigo mientras nosotros cantamos avemarías.

Las cryptos descentralizadas (me da igual la que se escoja mientras se haga de modo libre) son la única opción de evitar que quién tiene el poder nos siga avasallando con leyes de expolio, desigualdad, división, y que tenga la capacidad de "resetearnos" a golpe de ratón cuando considere que no somos buenos vasallos


----------



## orbeo (5 Nov 2019)

A nadie se le ha ocurrido gastar las plusvalías en darse algún capricho de vez en cuando, y que le den x culo a Hacienda?

En Bitdials puedes gastar bien agusto, usando tarjetas de Amazon puedes ir fundiendo de 2000 en 2000, cada vez más sitios tienen Bitpay, etc...


----------



## mr nobody (5 Nov 2019)

Yo creo que de momento lo mejor es holdear y lo ultimo que te interesa es que hacienda sepa que tienes BTC.

Si BTC llega a ser lo que esta llamado a ser y sabiendo lo escaso que es, cualquier dia el politico castuzo de turno se saca una mierda de lei de la manga y te requisan los BTCs, por las buenas o por la malas. Y si se llega a ese punto, entonces habria que ver como esta el panorama para poder comprar con el en tiendas directamente o que se puede hacer, pero de momento al precio que esta dudo que el 99% de holders quiera vender, por lo que a esconderlo y que no se entere ni dios de lo que teneis.


----------



## kikepm (5 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Que haces con ese dinero fuera del estado? Eres rico y no puedes disponer de el. No puedes comprarte una casa decente, terreno, diversificar en cosas tangibles. Para eso necesitas el dinero:
> 
> 1) Pasado a fiat
> 2) Pagado impuestos correspondientes



Pienso que de tu respuesta se deduce que vives en un marco estatal, lo tienes un tanto excesivamente interiorizado para ser un bitcoiner pro.

No cuestiono las fuentes de origen de tus BTCs, pero me llevan a pensar que para ti BTC fue una cuestión accesoria, llegaste a ello como podrías haber llegado a otro tipo de activo, pero tuviste mano para los negocios y lograste una cantidad importante.

Y esto es lo que creo que deberías repensar. BTC no está para resolver el problema financiero de nadie, sino para resolver un problema mucho más importante, un problema gravísimo y que plantea de facto la pervivencia de la civilización misma.

Si no entiendes la importancia que BTC tiene, y lo que ello hará de BTC en el largo plazo, quizás no merezca la pena para ti.

Plantéate pasarlos a fiat y pagar el peaje correspondiente, podrás disfrutar de un buen pico, comprarte la casa, ir de putas y alquilar un yate.


----------



## esseri (5 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Si no entiendes la importancia que BTC tiene, y lo que ello hará de BTC en el largo plazo, quizás no merezca la pena para ti.
> 
> Plantéate pasarlos a fiat y pagar el peaje correspondiente, podrás disfrutar de un buen pico, comprarte la casa, ir de putas y alquilar un yate.



Tan sencillo como éso. A ver si cunde el ejemplo y se deja de jugar a dos barajas...especialmente por parte de prescriptores de opinión y sus equilibrios imposibles ( k no hacen sino colaborar a la ambigüedá & confusión en el proyecto ).


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Yo creo que de momento lo mejor es holdear y lo ultimo que te interesa es que hacienda sepa que tienes BTC.



Hacienda ya sabe quién tiene o no tiene bitcoñitos: Ya llegó el gran hermano. HACIENDA sabe que he operado con criptos.

Los únicos que se salvarán serán aquellos que los hayan comprado en Bisq y Hodl Hodl, o los que los hayan conseguido de maneras exóticas.


----------



## kikepm (5 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero esto se supone que es para identificaciones con la Admon. ¿no?... igual no lo entiendo bien por no haber leído todo el contexto, pero da a entender que solo valdrá para identificarte ante la administración un sistema digital o bien emitido por ellos, o unos que ellos supervisen como intermediarios.
> 
> ¿Acaso esperábamos que nuestro estado diera legitimidad a un registro público descentralizado...?



En realidad dice eso y bastante más.

Lo que expone la ley es más o menos que España se niega a subirse al carro legislativo de la certificación sin base a terceros, y además deja entreveer que lo hace porque lo considera su legítimo dominio sobre el que ejerce su derecho de monopolio.

Es decir, como el estado se ve incapaz de controlar una tecnología que además el 99% de los palurdos leguleyos y administradores de lo público NO ENTIENDEN, creen que con prohibir su validez legal van a terminar con el problema que se deriva de que la tecnología ha ya, de facto, eliminado el monopolio sobre cualquier forma de certificación de identidad, de propiedad, etc.


Son una puta rémora para el avance de una sociedad, estos legisladores y preservadores de lo público.


Ni puta idea tienen de que empiezan a ser el pasado. Su utilidad es NULA. Putos parásitos inútiles.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Muy bonito y en parte tienes razon, pero volvemos a lo de siempre:
> 
> Tienes 1.000.000€ en BTC cuyo origen no puedes demostrar por que no conservas tickets de compra en exchange regulado (lo conseguiste en un faucet que ya no existen, minando altcoins cuyas blockchains estan muertas y cuyo trading para venderlas por BTC ocurrio en exchanges de shitcoins muertos cuyo historial de trading no conservas, de pagos por hacer X actividad como postear en foros o jugar al poker... etc). En esa suma caotica de transacciones en tu wallet, tienes 1.000.000€ en BTC.
> 
> ...



Pero chico, es que no todo el mundo vive en Albacete como tú.
Levántate del sofá y mueve el culo. Y verás que todo es mucho más sencillo que las pajas que te haces.

En Hispañistán vivís remando y el cerebro lo utilizáis para leer el marca, desde luego.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Nov 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hacienda ya sabe quién tiene o no tiene bitcoñitos: Ya llegó el gran hermano. HACIENDA sabe que he operado con criptos.
> 
> Los únicos que se salvarán serán aquellos que los hayan comprado en Bisq y Hodl Hodl, o los que los hayan conseguido de maneras exóticas.



Y dale.
Que no es verdad!! Hacienda no sabe una puta mierda.
No mintáis


----------



## paketazo (5 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> En realidad dice eso y bastante más.
> 
> Lo que expone la ley es más o menos que España se niega a subirse al carro legislativo de la certificación sin base a terceros, y además deja entreveer que lo hace porque lo considera su legítimo dominio sobre el que ejerce su derecho de monopolio.
> 
> ...



Mirando ayer el debate político...más por ver la desdicha que nos espera que por aprender algo, me di cuenta de que estamos anclados en el siglo XX, pero no solo históricamente, si no mentalmente.

Cuando escuchaba a unos y otros dar soluciones para obtener cash y poder cumplir sus sueños húmedos tras acostarse en la Moncloa, solo me venía una frase a la cabeza:

Ladrones mentirosos.

Entiendo que muchos disentiréis de mi modo de verlo, y tendréis vuestros favoritos, como los tenéis los domingos en el campo de fútbol.

Ya os adelanto que ningún político por muy preparado o con buenas ideas que tenga va a salvar a este país de la quiebra económica, no dejéis que os engañen.

El día que un político diga: Vengo a salvar a España y no quiero un solo céntimo por ello, quizá me detenga y le escuche, pero mientras lo único que se quiera sea ir rotando ideales una y otra vez, lo único que haremos los borregos es balar mientras mascamos hierba ante un televisor.

Ni la sanidad, ni la enseñanza, ni las infraestructuras, ni la ley de dependencia...es todo un chiringuito para dilapidar vuestro dinero ganado a pulso, mientras se inflan presupuestos diez veces lo necesario para ir cebando a la gallina de los huevos de oro.

El único sistema de gobierno que podría funcionar es el del voto ciudadano en plan "referéndum" ante cualquier decisión trascendental...delegar estas mismas a partidos políticos que se rebajan a hacer lo que haga falta por un sillón en el congreso no nos traerá prosperidad si no todo lo contrario...la miseria paran nuestros hijos.

Hoy tenemos la tecnología para prescindir de políticos, lo sabéis, y sabéis que esa tecnología es más fiable que unas elecciones a base de papeletas con nombres y no con hechos ni juramentos cumplidos.

Cuanto os costaría cada día repasar las propuestas ciudadanas de vuestro pueblo, ciudad, país, para votarlas en base a vuestro interés y el de los que os rodean...¿una hora al día?

¿no es mejor perder una hora al día y evitar que os tomen el pelo y os roben, a que os conviertan en simples instrumentos que justifiquen la mediocridad de las decisiones de a quién no les interesáis nada o incluso menos?

La revolución está aquí, y empezamos a estar preparados para acometerla...quizá no hoy, ni mañana, pero la nueva generación que sobreviva a esta ineptitud que nos rige, será dueña de sus decisiones, sean estas buenas o malas...sin terceros culpables.

Eliminar a toda esa burocracia incompetente y exageradamente costosa nos permitiría jubilarnos con poco más de 50 años y trabajar la mitad de las horas necesarias hoy en día para obtener los mismos rendimientos.

...mientras tanto...miremos para otro lado mientras tratan de prohibirnos lo que no comprenden, ni intentan comprender.


----------



## kikepm (5 Nov 2019)

Paketazo, no te desanimes, estás hablando de DEMOCRACIA, y aquí NO LA HAY. Punto.

Ahora jugamos con que el 99% de los compatriotas no han visto otra cosa y se piensan que por votar ya tienen la democracia hecha, y vete tu a convencer a gente con estudios de que todo lo que les han contado los últimos 40 años no son más que mentiras, o medias verdades.

Ya si hablas de conceptos como representatividad, o separación de poderes, les suena a chino.

La incultura patrocinada por este estado de cosas es lo que tiene. 45 millones de borregos encerrados y bien aleccionados.


----------



## Tuttle (5 Nov 2019)

¡Puertas al campo! ¡Otra vez!


Añado: segunda lectura, no es para tanto.


----------



## mr nobody (5 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Paketazo, no te desanimes, estás hablando de DEMOCRACIA, y aquí NO LA HAY. Punto.
> 
> Ahora jugamos con que el 99% de los compatriotas no han visto otra cosa y se piensan que por votar ya tienen la democracia hecha, y vete tu a convencer a gente con estudios de que todo lo que les han contado los últimos 40 años no son más que mentiras, o medias verdades.
> 
> ...



Nos vamos hacia una granja humana, pero a nivel mundial.

Como en el fondo aun queda algo en mi de aquella inocencia infantil de mis anhos mozos es voy a desear que disfruteis todo lo que podais el tiempo que podais en esta vida. 

Ya sabeis lo que valen los papelitos de color, como esta el mundo y la que nos espera, estan son las reglas del juego y dad gracias que al menos os habeis dado cuenta, ya es mucho mas que el 99% de la gente.


----------



## Geldschrank (5 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Hoy tenemos la tecnología para prescindir de políticos, lo sabéis, y sabéis que esa tecnología es más fiable que unas elecciones a base de papeletas con nombres y no con hechos ni juramentos cumplidos.



Lo que no tenemos es ciudadanía para prescindir de los políticos. La gente anda muy justa de sentido crítico y de educación para lo que planteas. En Suiza sin problemas. Aquí, no. No al menos en muchos años.


----------



## kikepm (5 Nov 2019)

El panadero sabe perfectamente quien le está jodiendo cuando le suben los impuestos. No le hace falta estudiar ni leer nada.

Tus palabras son, como siempre, una vana justificación de que el estado debe ser dirigido por los filósofos, pero no, los filósofos y demás ilustres solo invocan el beneficio común de boquilla (como los políticos en el debate), mientras que se dedican a proteger sus propios intereses, COMO TODOS.

La realidad es que no hay democracia porque si en verdad el pueblo pudiera decidir algo, los políticos y todos los que viven de las rentas del estado PERDERÍAN, y desde luego no están dispuestos a mejorar la vida colectiva si con ello sus privilegios (y sus rentas inmerecidas) desaparecen.


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2019)

@El_anarquistamualdina es más sencillo de lo que piensas, lo que sucede es que tu cerebro se ha maleado en una sociedad que considera la necesidad de delegar en otros lo que ellos podrían hacer mejor.

Mi hipótesis de gobierno descentralizado es sencilla de entender:

Pensemos en un solo individuo...¿como votaría?...de modo egoísta evidentemente, primero yo, y luego el resto. Bien, esto es correcto.

Pensemos en una familia...al grupo familiar le interesa votar de manera egoísta.

Lo mismo sucedería con una comunidad de vecinos, con los residentes en una manzana, en una región...y finalmente en un país.

Este egoísmo hace que el beneficio del todo se agregue a las partes, y por consiguiente las partes mejoran en función de la mejoría de un todo.

No se trata de votar en contra de nada, que es lo que nos enseña la política actual inútil...se trata de votar a favor de lo más beneficioso para las partes, siendo las partes las que deciden sobre un todo mediante su egoísmo innato.

Anteriormente un compañero ha citado el modelo de confederaciones helvético que lleva décadas demostrando que no hacen falta políticos profesionales para gestionar óptimamente un país.

¿Acaso un ama de casa precisa saber algo a cerca de los cruces IS-LM para cuadrar las cuentas a final de mes?

¿Ha de claudicar un fontanero y resignarse a proponer un cambio para su gremio por que no ha ido a la facultad de derecho cuando ellos son los que conocen sus problemas desde dentro?

Yo os aseguro aquí y ahora, que los políticos como los concibe este y muchos países son prescindibles, y no solo ellos, si no gran parte del sistema de control, supervisión y sometimiento que deriva de estos.

¿Acaso necesitamos que nos digan lo que tenemos que comer, cuando hemos de mear, o como hemos de vestir?...aun que lo intenten y a veces lo consigan, creo que la respuesta debería de ser, no, no necesitamos que nos lo digan.

Y tampoco precisamos que nos digan como hemos de generar la riqueza que les mantiene, ni como hemos de gastarla, ya que si sabemos ganarla, nos hemos ganado el derecho de decidir como y cuando la gastaremos, incluida la parte que entregaremos para el crecimiento de nuestra sociedad...he dicho nuestra, no la suya.

Es mi opinión, y para mi lo vale todo y para el resto no vale nada, pero del mismo modo que yo no cambiaré nada exponiéndola, no esperéis que un voto cambie vuestro destino hacia un mundo paradisíaco, dónde todo os lo den hecho a cambio de nada.

En cuanto a huir a otro país o buscar amparo y salvación en la riqueza...eso no impedirá que el futuro de nuestros hijos pueda acabar en un pozo de los horrores...y yo creo que por ellos, vale la pena el sacrificio de intentarlo, o al menos pensarlo.


----------



## Digamelon (6 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Paketazo, no te desanimes, estás hablando de DEMOCRACIA, y aquí NO LA HAY. Punto.



Luego hay el mantra de que la democracia es algo bueno.


----------



## Hal Finney (6 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Pienso que de tu respuesta se deduce que vives en un marco estatal, lo tienes un tanto excesivamente interiorizado para ser un bitcoiner pro.
> 
> No cuestiono las fuentes de origen de tus BTCs, pero me llevan a pensar que para ti BTC fue una cuestión accesoria, llegaste a ello como podrías haber llegado a otro tipo de activo, pero tuviste mano para los negocios y lograste una cantidad importante.
> 
> ...



No amigo, es mas sencillo que eso. Antes que "salvar a la civilzacion" esta salvar a tu familia. Y disponer de una parte de ese dinero, solucionaria muchos problemas que me tocan de cerca. Olvidate de yates. Como ya he dicho, jamas venderia el 100% (si tuviera BTC... recordemos que todo esto es teoria y por aprender).

El problema es, como hacerlo? Si vendes una parte, la Hacienda de turno te mete en una lista, y igual va a por ti a buscar mas. Una vez ya eres alguien que ha tenido BTC en su poder, estoy seguro que te miran diferente. Pero es que voy a necesitar el dinero. Antes o despues. Tener un numero en un wallet y mirarlo es inutil, el dinero, de cuaquier tipo, vale algo por que lo puedes cambiar por cosas tangibles. Las cosas tangibles de importancia (terreno, propiedades) estan y estaran siempre controladas por el gobierno, por eso vas a tener que pasar por el aro de los impuestos, que no me importa. Lo que si me importa es que me traten como a un terrorista por tener BTC y no tener ordenes de compra y venta de un exchange regulado, que es lo unico que imagino que te puede hacer dormir tranquilo cuando vendes. Todo lo que no sea eso... no invita a hacer nada. Con la consequente impotencia de tener un capital que no puedes usar para nada. Convendria pues, pensar en formas de solucionar esto.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> No amigo, es mas sencillo que eso. Antes que "salvar a la civilzacion" esta salvar a tu familia. Y disponer de una parte de ese dinero, solucionaria muchos problemas que me tocan de cerca. Olvidate de yates. Como ya he dicho, jamas venderia el 100% (si tuviera BTC... recordemos que todo esto es teoria y por aprender).
> 
> El problema es, como hacerlo? Si vendes una parte, la Hacienda de turno te mete en una lista, y igual va a por ti a buscar mas. Una vez ya eres alguien que ha tenido BTC en su poder, estoy seguro que te miran diferente. Pero es que voy a necesitar el dinero. Antes o despues. Tener un numero en un wallet y mirarlo es inutil, el dinero, de cuaquier tipo, vale algo por que lo puedes cambiar por cosas tangibles. Las cosas tangibles de importancia (terreno, propiedades) estan y estaran siempre controladas por el gobierno, por eso vas a tener que pasar por el aro de los impuestos, que no me importa. Lo que si me importa es que me traten como a un terrorista por tener BTC y no tener ordenes de compra y venta de un exchange regulado, que es lo unico que imagino que te puede hacer dormir tranquilo cuando vendes. Todo lo que no sea eso... no invita a hacer nada. Con la consequente impotencia de tener un capital que no puedes usar para nada. Convendria pues, pensar en formas de solucionar esto.



Volvéis a cometer el mismo error. Pensar que Hispañistán e incluso Europeistán, es el mundo que hay fuera.
Hay muchos mundos, muchísimos.
Y en el 90%, no eres un terrorista por tener BTC, puedes pasar a líquido tus cryptos, y no pasa nada de nada de nada de nada.
Os invito a salir de vuestra zona cómoda para comprobarlo. Pero ojo!, que una vez que sales...te va a gustar lo que encontrarás


----------



## mr nobody (6 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Volvéis a cometer el mismo error. Pensar que Hispañistán e incluso Europeistán, es el mundo que hay fuera.
> Hay muchos mundos, muchísimos.
> Y en el 90%, no eres un terrorista por tener BTC, puedes pasar a líquido tus cryptos, y no pasa nada de nada de nada de nada.
> Os invito a salir de vuestra zona cómoda para comprobarlo. Pero ojo!, que una vez que sales...te va a gustar lo que encontrarás



Algun banco internacional que acepte fiat procedente de exchanges y te permita abrir una cuenta?


----------



## kikepm (6 Nov 2019)

Creo que el problema es más sencillo de lo que crees.

Ya te han indicado para peequeñas cantidades con las que puedas vivir, tienes Bisq, quizás no con demasiada liquidez, pero funciona.

Has probado a usar Localbitcoins y vender en mano, si tienes un trabajo y ganas un salario normal, puedes ahorrarlo mientras gastas cash proveniente de BTC.

Ahora, para gastar en comprar un piso en España, por ejemplo, deberás pasar por hacienda si no quieres tener problemas futuros.

Si quieres y puedes salir de España, puedes localizar tu residencia fiscal en un país legal pero de bajos impuestos.

No se, veo que hay opciones legales, investiga un poco que se ajusta a tu situación, nadie te lo puede dar hecho en un foro.


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> No amigo, es mas sencillo que eso. Antes que "salvar a la civilzacion" esta salvar a tu familia. Y disponer de una parte de ese dinero, solucionaria muchos problemas que me tocan de cerca. Olvidate de yates. Como ya he dicho, jamas venderia el 100% (si tuviera BTC... recordemos que todo esto es teoria y por aprender).
> 
> El problema es, como hacerlo? Si vendes una parte, la Hacienda de turno te mete en una lista, y igual va a por ti a buscar mas. Una vez ya eres alguien que ha tenido BTC en su poder, estoy seguro que te miran diferente. Pero es que voy a necesitar el dinero. Antes o despues. Tener un numero en un wallet y mirarlo es inutil, el dinero, de cuaquier tipo, vale algo por que lo puedes cambiar por cosas tangibles. Las cosas tangibles de importancia (terreno, propiedades) estan y estaran siempre controladas por el gobierno, por eso vas a tener que pasar por el aro de los impuestos, que no me importa. Lo que si me importa es que me traten como a un terrorista por tener BTC y no tener ordenes de compra y venta de un exchange regulado, que es lo unico que imagino que te puede hacer dormir tranquilo cuando vendes. Todo lo que no sea eso... no invita a hacer nada. Con la consequente impotencia de tener un capital que no puedes usar para nada. Convendria pues, pensar en formas de solucionar esto.



No recuerdo cual era la empresa ¿"bankera"? me suena...que ofrecía cash usando como colateral tus BTC o demás tokens, cuando lo había mirado hace un par de años, te dejaban un 50% sobre el colateral...evidentemente si dejas que se cubra la garantía pierdes un montón de pasta, pero a ojos de hacienda te han concedido un crédito, y lo que no sé es si hacienda investigaría el aval de dicho crédito.

Para casos de mucha necesidad de cash, y miedo a pasar por las garras de tener que demostrar lo indemostrable, quizá esta opción sería aceptable...tu no vendes nada, solo pides un crédito a una empresa y esta te lo concede directamente a tu cuenta corriente...los créditos no pagan impuestos de plusvalías...es otro punto a tener en cuenta.

Supongo que habrá más empresas que ofrecen estos servicios...si hacienda te pregunta, tu les dices que es un crédito y de ahí viene el dinero...tienes en teoría una deuda no un activo.


----------



## orbeo (6 Nov 2019)

SHA-256 dijo:


> Ser millonario para estar limitado en gastarlo en chorraditas en una pagina web tiene un nombre : putada. Hay que solucionar la situacion fiscal, si o si.



Es que si se es cripto millonario no hay debate posible, o tributas aquí o te vas a vivir un tiempo a un país que no penalice las rentas del capital. Es que no hay más.

Yo me refiero a quien tiene 40 o 50k que, si lo pasas aquí a Fiat no da para retirarse, ni un piso ni ná.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Algun banco internacional que acepte fiat procedente de exchanges y te permita abrir una cuenta?



Personalmente no me parece muy útil convertir a través de Banco internacional. Porque siempre irá asociado a tu nombre. Y las normas pueden cambiar en cualquier momento, en cualquier país. Encuentro mucho más interesante utilizar mercados locales o cajeros, que en gran parte de los países son anónimos y no piden ningún tipo de documentación. Pagas entre un 3 y un 5% de comisión, y te lo llevas limpio de polvo y paja.

En cualquier caso, yo he usado Sberbank en Rusia (a través de Kazajistán), y Santa Cruz en RD.
Pero en ambos casos, si no tienes residencia o visado de trabajo, no podrás abrir cuenta.

Aún así, debe haber muchos otros. De todo lo que conozco, Panamá me pareció un pais "criptofriendly" total, con bastantes cajeros que no te piden documentación, un mercado local que funcionaba a tope, y Bancos donde podías ingresar hasta un límite...sin enseñar ni la documentación. Así que es más que probable que allí tengas Bancos a cascoporro que te permitan abrir cuenta y convertir.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No recuerdo cual era la empresa ¿"bankera"? me suena...que ofrecía cash usando como colateral tus BTC o demás tokens, cuando lo había mirado hace un par de años, te dejaban un 50% sobre el colateral...evidentemente si dejas que se cubra la garantía pierdes un montón de pasta, pero a ojos de hacienda te han concedido un crédito, y lo que no sé es si hacienda investigaría el aval de dicho crédito.
> 
> Para casos de mucha necesidad de cash, y miedo a pasar por las garras de tener que demostrar lo indemostrable, quizá esta opción sería aceptable...tu no vendes nada, solo pides un crédito a una empresa y esta te lo concede directamente a tu cuenta corriente...los créditos no pagan impuestos de plusvalías...es otro punto a tener en cuenta.
> 
> Supongo que habrá más empresas que ofrecen estos servicios...si hacienda te pregunta, tu les dices que es un crédito y de ahí viene el dinero...tienes en teoría una deuda no un activo.



Pero luego esa deuda hay que saldarla, con lo cuál, lo que habías a Fiat de poner como colateral tus critpo, tarde o temprano lo tendrás que devolver con intereses, y volvemos a estar en las mismas, no?

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2019)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Pero luego esa deuda hay que saldarla, con lo cuál, lo que habías a Fiat de poner como colateral tus critpo, tarde o temprano lo tendrás que devolver con intereses, y volvemos a estar en las mismas, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk



La deuda se salda desde el inicio al poner tus BTC como garantía...dejas cumplir los plazos y la liquidas, la empresa ejecuta la garantía y pierdes los BTC.

Si lo quisieras recuperar (los BTC depositados) deberías pagar en fiat lo adeudado y los intereses.

Ya te digo que es un caso para quien tenga millones en BTC y por ejemplo no le preocupe perder un 50% si precisa cash "limpio", yo pido prestados 100.000$ y dejo en depósito 200.000$ en BTC...los pierdo pero los 100.000$ me pertenecen.

Habría que ver la fiscalidad, y lo quisquilloso que sea el sistema a la hora de exigirte la trazabilidad de esa garantía que has depositado.

La empresa te proporciona la documentación del crédito, y el aval que han exigido, hacienda como mucho suele preguntar de dónde ha salido la pasta...tu entregas informe del crédito y debería bastar.

Salvando las diferencias sería como si un banco te ingresa en cuenta una cantidad X por un crédito personal... la garantía eres tu (salario, bienes...)

No conozco a nadie que lo haya usado, pero sí se usa, sobre todo para obtener liquidez rápida sin necesidad de liquidar los BTC, si sale bien la inversión para esa liquidez, se recuperan los BTC, si sale mal los pierdes...suele emplearse para apalancar inversiones cuando se considera abrir cortos o largos de modo especulativo...pero lo que hagas con el dinero del crédito es tu problema.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Nov 2019)

*China abandona el plan de acabar con la industria del minado de Bitcoin*

Chinese Agency Scraps Plan to Eliminate Bitcoin Mining Industry - CoinDesk


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Nov 2019)

Sabéis si anda muy colapsada la red bitcoin? He hecho un transfer de unos cuantos satoshis hace 7 horas y aún 0 confirmaciones. Si que es cierto que he pillado el fee mas bajo por eso del lonchafinismo, pero otras veces he hecho lo mismo y en 1 o 2 horas ya había llegado a las 6 confirmaciones.


----------



## MIP (6 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Sabéis si anda muy colapsada la red bitcoin? He hecho un transfer de unos cuantos satoshis hace 7 horas y aún 0 confirmaciones. Si que es cierto que he pillado el fee mas bajo por eso del lonchafinismo, pero otras veces he hecho lo mismo y en 1 o 2 horas ya había llegado a las 6 confirmaciones.



Míralo tú mismo. 

Johoe's Bitcoin Mempool Size Statistics


----------



## esseri (6 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Personalmente no me parece muy útil convertir a través de Banco internacional. Porque siempre irá asociado a tu nombre.



Pues va a ser k TAMPOCO, lince. Imperativo, no lo es ni por BTC, ni por los banksters : Doble cale. ( Sinceramente : Te aclaras con alguno de ellos ? )

De hecho, el primer dilema para establecer la responsabilidá fiscal de una cartera - o carteras - de BTC no es cómo cobrarla, sino definir con precisión su propietario ...o propietarios. Simple...pero capital.

Por cierto, k esas cosas de bankitos "puedan cambiar" en el futuro debería serte irrelevante...si lo k resuelves es una nueva residencia fiscal impecable legalmente...pero claro, para éso hay k ponerse a ello desde antes de mover un puto dedo y , muy importante, evitar tirarte el pisto como si hacienda fuese un municipal torpe de barrio incordiándote por aparcar en doble fila. No es una actitú recomendable.

A ver si te cansas...o vas pisando el suelo para hablar de temas tan serios de una puta vez...ni "Mundos de pinta y colorea revelaóres k los ignorantes van a adorar al salir de su paraíso de confort cateto"... ni poyas. Vas de cosmopolita perdonavidas y acabas liando a la peña con k en Panamá la tourné de cajeros anda al 5% de sablazo...cuando más de uno ha insistido en k lo k kiere es trankilidá para disponer de un pastón . En fin, antes, paraísos y ahora, Panamá : Plan sin fisuras y tal...con la OCDE hasta la poya de sus putos malabares una y otra y otra vez y siempre a 2 telediarios de meterlos en la lista negra again. Y, por cierto, una cosa es vivir o currar allí y otra, ventilar un dilema de este tipo como un mantxurriano macarra...lo mismo arrastrando ex profeso una familia desde Hezpaña, en plan zíngaros y olé. En fin...

Para quien tenga dudas, insisto : Asesoría profesional adecuada k domine derecho tributario hezpañol ( para, antes k nada, acotar las responsabilidades k pudieran existir...o mitigar las futuras para disponer sin preocupaciones de ese patrimonio ) , igualmente europeo ( para , en caso de decidirse por un cambio de residencia fiscal, moverse por el espacio Schengen ...o bien abandonarlo - u ojo, sikiera ATRAVESARLO - ) ...y finalmente, también del país k , en su caso, hubiese k valorar como destino. Sí señalo k, en tanto k español, se es europeo...lo k implica derechos individuales ( entre otros, los de acomodar tus intereses fiscales a un concepto más próximo al tuyo...o, a tu simple interés sin meterte en pinículas de espías ni puenteos de medio pelo...por lo k lo elemental para una vida tranquila es cumplir escrupulosamente con cualquier posible responsablidad pasada ). Y en la UE hay regulaciones muy diferentes a la hezpañola ( siendo optimistas y considerando k estos putos vagos represores hayan definido alguna ).

Y antes de dar CUALQUIER paso, por simple k parezca, conocer al dedillo las consecuencias. Fiscalmente, el matiz más gilichorra puede poner patas arriba tus derechos , por fino k haya hilado el profesional de turno, y meterte de cabeza en un puto infierno. Uno de los de verdá, de los k no olvidas en toda una vida.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Nov 2019)

Si que está calentita la cosa.

Bitcoin has collected $500K in Transaction fees within only 24 Hours


----------



## Plymouth (7 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Creo que el problema es más sencillo de lo que crees.
> 
> Ya te han indicado para peequeñas cantidades con las que puedas vivir, tienes Bisq, quizás no con demasiada liquidez, pero funciona.
> 
> ...



No se como va bisq, pero eso no son transacciones bancarias? en cuanto los € lleguen a tu cuenta ya es un riesgo, mas si eres autonomo.. entonces que.

Localbitcoins hay falsos vendedores que son funcivagos intentando pillar su finiquito por arruinarle la vida a la gente que quiere quedar para vender por unos € en cash.....


----------



## Plymouth (7 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Personalmente no me parece muy útil convertir a través de Banco internacional. Porque siempre irá asociado a tu nombre. Y las normas pueden cambiar en cualquier momento, en cualquier país. Encuentro mucho más interesante utilizar mercados locales o cajeros, que en gran parte de los países son anónimos y no piden ningún tipo de documentación. Pagas entre un 3 y un 5% de comisión, y te lo llevas limpio de polvo y paja.
> 
> En cualquier caso, yo he usado Sberbank en Rusia (a través de Kazajistán), y Santa Cruz en RD.
> Pero en ambos casos, si no tienes residencia o visado de trabajo, no podrás abrir cuenta.
> ...



Primero tienes que pensar como pasas de España a Panama sin dar la nota. Luego tienes que pensar como compras inmueble, fondos indexados y demas gestion pasiva para vivir de rentas que es de lo que se esta hablando, no de racanear por cajeros. Tampoco esta claro que tu puedas llegar a Panama y depositar la millonada en BTC sin mas. Tambien olvidas el CRS.


----------



## Plymouth (7 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> La deuda se salda desde el inicio al poner tus BTC como garantía...dejas cumplir los plazos y la liquidas, la empresa ejecuta la garantía y pierdes los BTC.
> 
> Si lo quisieras recuperar (los BTC depositados) deberías pagar en fiat lo adeudado y los intereses.
> 
> ...



1) Estas poniendo tu dinero en manos de no se que empresa
2) Hacienda no va a extrañarse que a un mindundi le hayan ofrecido una millonada de credito?
3) Pierdes un 50%

no lo veo.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Nov 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Primero tienes que pensar como pasas de España a Panama sin dar la nota. Luego tienes que pensar como compras inmueble, fondos indexados y demas gestion pasiva para vivir de rentas que es de lo que se esta hablando, no de racanear por cajeros. Tampoco esta claro que tu puedas llegar a Panama y depositar la millonada en BTC sin mas. Tambien olvidas el CRS.



Joder, qué de pajas te haces.
Y más si hablas de Panamá. No has estado en tu vida eh?...

Racanear en cajeros dice    ...te dan 5.000 dolares al día...no sé tu tren de vida, pero 5.000 al día no me parece llevar una vida rácana.
Aunque seguro que tú gastas más...claro que sí, como buen forero.
Ale, a seguir viendo la tele desde el sofá de Albacete.


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> 1) Estas poniendo tu dinero en manos de no se que empresa
> 2) Hacienda no va a extrañarse que a un mindundi le hayan ofrecido una millonada de credito?
> 3) Pierdes un 50%
> 
> no lo veo.



Son empresas como lo pueden ser Cetelem, Fintonic... si te fías de estas por que no de una que acepte BTC como garantía...

Hacienda va a extrañarse...pero no tienes un activo, si no un pasivo, y como tal lo has de declarar, y los pasivos no suelen levantar sospechas del mismo modo que un activo que has de declarar como plusvalía ingresada.

Pierdes un 50% efectivamente, pero también lo pierden potencialmente hoy los que compraron a 20,000$

Yo expongo una alternativa que no se había expuesto y que se usa, no por los foreros de a pie que estamos aquí, pero se ha usado sobre todo en momentos de pumps agresivos.

Reitero que la opción de ir de bueno con la agencia tributaria no suele funcionar, sobre todo si saben que pueden rascar más de lo que ofreces.

Tampoco son satanás evidentemente, pero si les regalas una duda razonable como no tener entradas de BTC "legalizadas", y para esto, quizá como dije te pueda valer un exchange regulado en Europa tipo kraken, pero poco más, que te aporte una documentación verídica.

Pero ven tu con una fotocopia de Coinsuper, Hotbit, Bittrue o demás exchanges perdidos por el mundo adelante diciéndole al inspector que sí, que está todo documentado.

Poneros en el lado de los "malos"...joder!! los que mueven un alijo de 100 millones de $ pueden blanquearlo diciendo que tienen una fotocopia de no se que exchange coreano, o de Nigeria...que vayan allí a comprobarlo.

Yo os doy el consejo de que no mováis grandes cantidades si no estáis 100% seguros, y ese 100% de seguridad no os lo ofrecerá ningún asesor fiscal, o no al menos en España y sin datos probados de los movimientos incluida la transferencia internacional, o intraeuropea.

Preguntad por que no aparecen por aquí los grandes gurús de hace 6 o 7 años ? es evidente no?

O el propio Bitcoñero con millones de dólares en una cuenta BTC sin cambiarlos...

Si se han obtenido unos miles de $, no hay problema, si tienes unos cientos de miles puede que tengas un problema, y si tienes varios millones pues te toca mover el culo...y posiblemente fuera de este país...que los hay...ya os lo digo...pero no apetece si se tiene familia y arraigo.


----------



## digipl (7 Nov 2019)

China revoca la decisión de tomar medidas contra la industria minera de Bitcoin.

China Reverses Decision to Crack Down on Bitcoin Mining Industry


----------



## tastas (7 Nov 2019)

Lo del Petro está llegando más lejos de lo que esperaba. La necesidad incita la imaginación, y el latrocinio e instinto de supervivencia de la Venezuela de Chávez parece no tener fin.

Doble contabilidad y compra-venta de inmuebles: así tendrán que usar el Petro los Venezolanos

Taptap


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2019)

The Big Bitcoin Heist


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> The Big Bitcoin Heist



Este párrafo lo explica todo:

"el guardia de seguridad se sentía cada vez más enfermo. Finalmente, alrededor de las 10 de la noche, se subió a su automóvil y corrió a su casa corriendo hacia el baño. "Diarrea", explicaría un abogado más tarde. Cuando salió, estaba demasiado débil para caminar. Así que se tumbó en el sofá, ¡ _solo por un minuto! _—Y de inmediato se quedó dormido. "

Cagalera+derroición...como que no podía defecar en el campo, solo se le asentaba el trasero en el WC de mamá.

Solo faltaba que le hicieran un test de alcohol o drogas, y que fuera coleguita de los chorizos a los que les dejó a placer el chiringuito...el invierno ártico y la soledad ayudan a digerir mejor este tipo de sustancias.


----------



## sirpask (9 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Este párrafo lo explica todo:
> 
> "el guardia de seguridad se sentía cada vez más enfermo. Finalmente, alrededor de las 10 de la noche, se subió a su automóvil y corrió a su casa corriendo hacia el baño. "Diarrea", explicaría un abogado más tarde. Cuando salió, estaba demasiado débil para caminar. Así que se tumbó en el sofá, ¡ _solo por un minuto! _—Y de inmediato se quedó dormido. "
> 
> ...



A mi me extraña que estas empresas con la de pasta que mueven solo tengan un guarda de seguridad. Esto es casi como que la Fabrica nacional de moneda y timbre, ni tenga cajas fuertes (Una caja fuerte de 1,8 millones de euros para la fábrica de moneda), y solo tenga un guarda de seguridad.

Hay sentencias en España que si entras a un sitio sin seguridad y sin romper nada, te puedes llevar lo que quieras impunemente.


----------



## Tuttle (9 Nov 2019)

Cuatro perras mal contadas.

Los mineros necesitan vender 6.000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin al año para cubrir costes, según un informe


----------



## Maxos (11 Nov 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Cuatro perras mal contadas.
> 
> Los mineros necesitan vender 6.000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin al año para cubrir costes, según un informe



Esto lo imprime el BCE o la FED en media hora.


----------



## p_pin (11 Nov 2019)

Tuttle dijo:


> Cuatro perras mal contadas.
> 
> Los mineros necesitan vender 6.000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin al año para cubrir costes, según un informe



Una media de 18-20 millones diarios.... hay criptomonedas con hilo propio que no tienen ese volumen.... el mercado de BTC es capaz de asumir esas ventas


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (11 Nov 2019)

el euro mejor


----------



## digipl (11 Nov 2019)

El Bitcoin en el periódico oficial del régimen.



Que coño estarán tramando los chinos.....


----------



## Tuttle (11 Nov 2019)

@digipl Algo pasa en el sector financiero chino, están abriendo las puertas al capital extranjero, dan luz verde a las criptos....

China talks up opportunities for foreign investors to put money in its financial sector


----------



## tastas (13 Nov 2019)

El mismo que se hartó de tratar de vender el blockchain como solución mágica para empresas y que luego ha acabado evaporándose todo como el humo que era, hoy desmonta el blockchain, como si no supiera ya que estaba embaucando a grandes empresas.

Lo mismo es un Robin Hood moderno y nos estamos enterando. A ver si ahora reparte la riqueza extraída.



> Desde dentro me doy cuenta de lo que está ocurriendo con el blockchain. Soy consciente de que estoy proponiendo proyectos a la gente que no pasan de la fase de prototipo y de que el discurso que se está generando en torno al blockchain es una falacia. Utilizo esta palabra con conocimiento de causa”.
> ¿Por qué al principio solo se hablaba de las criptomonedas y ahora solo se habla del blockchain? “De repente aparece un magnate de Wall Street que se da cuenta de que hay una oportunidad de negocio tremenda vendiendo tecnología a empresas que están basadas en este concepto.



Gómez Toribio desmonta “las falacias del blockchain”


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2019)

digipl dijo:


> El Bitcoin en el periódico oficial del régimen.
> 
> 
> 
> Que coño estarán tramando los chinos.....



Los pasos de China para alcanzar el número uno como potencia económica mundial

Puede ser que tenga que ver con los ultimos parrafos. Lo que le falta a China para ser n1. Creo que China piensa que su moneda nunca será referencia en contratos de petroleo, por ejemplo. Pero el Bitcoin...si.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Nov 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Los pasos de China para alcanzar el número uno como potencia económica mundial
> 
> Puede ser que tenga que ver con los ultimos parrafos. Lo que le falta a China para ser n1. Creo que China piensa que su moneda nunca será referencia en contratos de petroleo, por ejemplo. Pero el Bitcoin...si.



Voilá.
Hay que destronar al Dólar. 
Hace tiempo que China y Rusia piensan en crear una moneda panasiática. De hecho Rusia tiene su proyecto de moneda común con Kazhajistán y Bielorrusia parado, por este tema...


----------



## elKaiser (14 Nov 2019)

Yo no espararía amnistias fiscales, pero allá cada cual.


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Yo no espararía amnistias fiscales, pero allá cada cual.



Igual los de podemos van cargados de cryptos el echenique ya hace años andaba trasteando y seguro inició al pablete para evitar prevaricar...a monedero no le dio tiempo de aprender antes de cagarla,

Los del bando de viruelo no creo que sean tan espabilados, pero los del casado seguro tienen nuevos barcenas 2.0 que ya saben manejar billeteras de BTC core.

Se verá próximamente...si no hay amnistía fiscal para crypto, es que no se han comido un colín los que manden...pero visto el nivel id mirando de tener pasaporte al día si aparecen los toros en el chart de nuevo


----------



## kikepm (14 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Igual los de podemos van cargados de cryptos el echenique ya hace años andaba trasteando y seguro inició al pablete para evitar prevaricar...a monedero no le dio tiempo de aprender antes de cagarla,
> 
> Los del bando de viruelo no creo que sean tan espabilados, pero los del casado seguro tienen nuevos barcenas 2.0 que ya saben manejar billeteras de BTC core.
> 
> Se verá próximamente...si no hay amnistía fiscal para crypto, es que no se han comido un colín los que manden...pero visto el nivel id mirando de tener pasaporte al día si aparecen los toros en el chart de nuevo



supongo que estás de guasa. ¿Tu te crees que todos estos políticos subnormales tienen la menor idea sobre BTC, dinero sólido o inflación?

Si a lo más que llegan todos ellos es a ser putos leguleyos o "politólogos", no tienen ni zorra idea sobre tecnología, ciencia o dinero.

Se han especializado en conducir la maquina de saqueo estatal, mediante discursitos, palabrería hueca y mucho arreglo entre bambalinas, todo atado fuera de luz y taquígrafos para que el españolito de a pie no llegue a pensar en la triste realidad, que es una naranja de zumo y que todos estos HP son los que tienen la máquina esprimidora.


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2019)

Cuando veo el entramado mafioso que rige a este país y presupongo que muchos otros, me viene a la mente una estafa orquestada por empresas con un determinado producto, contratando a comerciales, que les vendan ese producto (actores, cómicos, famosillos...)...que se hacen llamar lideres políticos

La masa se agolpa para oír los discursos y escoger a un favorito en función de las justificaciones más absurdas...altura, sonrisa, forma de hablar, de vestir, algunos incluso avalan las decisiones en sus programas electorales 

Nos haremos viejos, moriremos y el polvo cubrirá nuestros huesos, pero nada cambiará...la política altamente remunerada, y con capacidad de decisión sobre el dinero expoliado al ciudadano empleando la ley creada para dicho fin, jamás redundará en el beneficio general de la sociedad, solo lo hará en gremios concretos, pero principalmente en la mejora económica de la clase gobernante y sus mecenas.

Las elecciones y los partidos políticos son simples "empresas" que pretenden vendernos su humo, para poder tomar su parte del pastel...a mayor numero de ciudadanos convencidos, mayor pedazo del pastel podrán manejar.

En cuanto a si poseen cryptos, es evidente que no, no las poseen, ni espero nada positivo por esta parte, pues es sabido que las cryptos les recortan el control sobre nosotros y su expolio directo, por consiguiente si un político decide apoyar las cryptos, estaría diciéndonos que apoya al pueblo y sus libertades, y eso en este país no sucederá...o no al menos en las altas esferas políticas.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> supongo que estás de guasa. ¿Tu te crees que todos estos políticos subnormales tienen la menor idea sobre BTC, dinero sólido o inflación?
> 
> Si a lo más que llegan todos ellos es a ser putos leguleyos o "politólogos", no tienen ni zorra idea sobre tecnología, ciencia o dinero.
> 
> Se han especializado en conducir la maquina de saqueo estatal, mediante discursitos, palabrería hueca y mucho arreglo entre bambalinas, todo atado fuera de luz y taquígrafos para que el españolito de a pie no llegue a pensar en la triste realidad, que es una naranja de zumo y que todos estos HP son los que tienen la máquina esprimidora.



No subestimes al enemigo.


----------



## kikepm (14 Nov 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No subestimes al enemigo.



No lo subestimo.

El enemigo vive del sistema de saqueo estatal, su economía se basa en los privilegios legales, las subvenciones y el monopolio,

¿Para que demonios querrían aprenden a utilizar BTC?

Bajo su punto de vista, NO LO NECESITAN PARA NADA.


El BTC nació como respuesta PURA de mercado al saqueo monetario, solo los más acérrimos creyentes se han mantenido fieles desde sus inicios. LA CASTA política jamás lo adoptará salvo como medio de especulación.


----------



## tastas (15 Nov 2019)

Yo solo digo que son comunistas, no tontos. No tendrán la misma motivación que los bitcoiners originales, pero si hay que estar en Bitcoin, estarán.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (15 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> El enemigo vive del sistema de saqueo estatal, su economía se basa en los privilegios legales, las subvenciones y el monopolio,
> 
> ¿Para que demonios querrían aprenden a utilizar BTC?



Para transicionar , perpetuando el timo sin disparar la inflación en burbujas CANTANTES k afecten a la economía cotidiana de la borregada. ( K cantarán a coro y a toda media a su debido momento, por supuestón ).

Loop cerrado entre impresora y cryptos. Cuando la próxima pantalla sea evidente a todo el k mire , los repositorios definitivos de valor garantizarán el pelotazo para sus dueños...y poco más k humo y espejos a los retrasados.




tastas dijo:


> Yo solo digo que son comunistas, no tontos. No tendrán la misma motivación que los bitcoiners originales, pero si hay que estar en Bitcoin, estarán.
> 
> Taptap



Con un par de rondas generosas de confetti e intereses negativos en petit comité, as usual, y un wen par de dumps & FUD, recuperan terreno con la minga. ( El personal anda dando weltas a la sostenibilidá de los int negativos sobre los viejos dogmas , k importan ya una puta mierda melancólica...y con la impresora y éso, pueden pintxar CUALQUIER burbuja , una vez pumpeada y apartada a la butxaka...y recuperar cualkier activo real objeto de especulación previa en el momento y precio k les interese. Son idiotas ,sí...pero menos k terroristas ).

EL HODL es la respuesta, ok ( éso sí...cuál ? ) ...pero se paga con puritita sangre. Ej lo k hay.


----------



## sirpask (17 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Voilá.
> Hay que destronar al Dólar.
> Hace tiempo que China y Rusia piensan en crear una moneda panasiática. De hecho Rusia tiene su proyecto de moneda común con Kazhajistán y Bielorrusia parado, por este tema...


----------



## Seronoser (17 Nov 2019)

sirpask dijo:


>



No sé si pronto, pero lo hará; seguro que Putin sabe más que nosotros jeje.

Ahora, también creo que antes se hundirán muchas otras monedas, incluido el rublo, a menos que consigan llegar a un acuerdo con los chinos para crear su moneda global panasiática. Y no sé si lo lograrán, la verdad.


----------



## Victor123 (18 Nov 2019)

Yo últimamente invierto en bitcoin a través de este sitio www.fxopen.es/ Una de las criptos que maneja el bróker es bitcoin. En esta página uno no sólo puede comprar y vender criptos, sino también leer noticias interesantes sobre el mundo de trading, leer gráficos y tradear usando tales estilos, como scalping, hedging. Los asesores que trabajan para la compañía, son grandes expertos en el tema.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 Nov 2019)

Bitcoin en 8162...


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Nov 2019)

albertofd dijo:


> Bitcoin en 8162...



HODL STRONGER!!


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Nov 2019)

Buenas a todos.
Hoy he estado leyendo éste artículo sobre la valoración que hizo McAfee en el 17 sobre que un bitcoin iba a valer 500.000$ y luego la subió a un millón y aunque es un escenario que mola mucho, pues hay que cogerlo con pinzas.
El caso es que el tal Anonymint al final del artículo parece que se le va la olla con el anuncio que hizo Craig S. Wright en el que decía como iba a tumbar bitcoin en el halving del año que viene, y luego ya en los comentarios es para darle de comer aparte.
No sé si realmente es una coña del tío o piensa lo que dice, o es que mi inglés no da para más y me estoy perdiendo algo.
Os lo dejo para que le echéis un vistazo a ver qué pensáis:

McAfee’s Dick Math: illuminating Bitcoin’s ACCELERATING price


----------



## barborico (18 Nov 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> McAfee’s Dick Math: illuminating Bitcoin’s ACCELERATING price



Plan diabólico de la élite bitcoinil

Ése tío cree que después del halving CW hará bajar el precio vendiendo su millón de btc mientras que a la vez saca su cliente Bitcoin legacy en el cual segwit no se ha implementado (y por tanto todos los fondos en direcciones segwit cualquiera puede gastarlos, por tanto pasarían a valer 0) y se coordina con la élite bastarda que ha creado Bitcoin (que por supuesto controla la mayoría de los mineros) para que minen bloques que no acepten SW, dejando la otra cadena huérfana y pasando a ser Bitcoin Legacy el "nuevo" Bitcoin (tendría mayor poder de hash).

Para decir esto se basa en la definición del IRS de cuando se recibe un nuevo fork. Los que tuvieran sus BTC en direcciones SW arruinados, el resto millonarios.


----------



## Digamelon (19 Nov 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> Hoy he estado leyendo éste artículo sobre la valoración que hizo McAfee en el 17 sobre que un bitcoin iba a valer 500.000$ y luego la subió a un millón y aunque es un escenario que mola mucho, pues hay que cogerlo con pinzas.
> El caso es que el tal Anonymint al final del artículo parece que se le va la olla con el anuncio que hizo Craig S. Wright en el que decía como iba a tumbar bitcoin en el halving del año que viene, y luego ya en los comentarios es para darle de comer aparte.
> No sé si realmente es una coña del tío o piensa lo que dice, o es que mi inglés no da para más y me estoy perdiendo algo.
> ...



Un flipao que dice que el Bitcoin se va a ir a la mierda por no sé qué legislación de la Hacienda americana... Vamos, que a los chinos y resto del mundo se la pela el IRS americanou... Pero el tío debe ser americano y se cree que USA es el mundo entero. Vaya enterao


----------



## Digamelon (19 Nov 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Plan diabólico de la élite bitcoinil
> 
> Ése tío cree que después del halving CW hará bajar el precio vendiendo su millón de btc mientras que a la vez saca su cliente Bitcoin legacy en el cual segwit no se ha implementado (y por tanto todos los fondos en direcciones segwit cualquiera puede gastarlos, por tanto pasarían a valer 0) y se coordina con la élite bastarda que ha creado Bitcoin (que por supuesto controla la mayoría de los mineros) para que minen bloques que no acepten SW, dejando la otra cadena huérfana y pasando a ser Bitcoin Legacy el "nuevo" Bitcoin (tendría mayor poder de hash).
> 
> Para decir esto se basa en la definición del IRS de cuando se recibe un nuevo fork. Los que tuvieran sus BTC en direcciones SW arruinados, el resto millonarios.



Yo también tengo un millón de btc.

Qué digo un millón: ¡DOS!

Voy a arruinaros a todos, YO SOY SATOSHI MEKETREFE!


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Nov 2019)

No se...también hay mucho guru que decía que el Bitcoin se iba a 25000 USD antes de 2020 y tiene toda la pinta que seguirá entre 8000-10000 , vete a saber sino menos...


----------



## easyridergs (19 Nov 2019)

No se si ha linkado o no ya esta noticia, ya no sigo el hilo porque no tiene ningún tipo de interés, pero para el que le interese paso este artículo del estudio del Banco Central de Colombia, recomiendo sobre todo leer la parte que habla sobre la descentralización, viene a corroborar lo que he denunciado cientos de veces. Nada, sacad vuestras propias conclusiones.

Banco Central de Colombia publica un análisis sobre las criptomonedas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Nov 2019)

Yo lo que tengo ganas de ver ya son las Schnorr Signatures, dijeron que estarían para finales de 2019 y aquí estamos esperando.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Nov 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo ganas de ver ya son las Schnorr Signatures, dijeron que estarían para finales de 2019 y aquí estamos esperando.



Lo último que leí acerca de fechas es esto:
Desarrolladores de Bitcoin revisarán las propuestas Taproot y Schnorr en noviembre | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas

Así que dudo mucho que se implemente este año.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Nov 2019)

Artículo sobre bitcoins perdidos:

Coin Metrics' State of the Network: Issue 26

Conclusiones:


----------



## mr nobody (20 Nov 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Artículo sobre bitcoins perdidos:
> 
> Coin Metrics' State of the Network: Issue 26
> 
> Conclusiones:



yo siempre me he preguntado ese, que pasa si alguien se muere y se lleva sus claves a la tumba?


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> yo siempre me he preguntado ese, que pasa si alguien se muere y se lleva sus claves a la tumba?



Pues adiós. Hombre, puedes dejarlas las claves privadas en dos notarios, la mitad en cada uno, supongo.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

Precisamente, nadie mejor que los bancos centrales para saber de descentralización y centralización. Saben que BTC está centralizado como los propios bancos centrales, pero en este caso en China.


----------



## tastas (20 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> yo siempre me he preguntado ese, que pasa si alguien se muere y se lleva sus claves a la tumba?



Lo mismo que si naufraga un barco con oro, solo que aquí el océano es millones de veces más grande.
Nadie recupera esas monedas. A nivel monetario, los tenedores de btc son ligeramente más ricos.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (20 Nov 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Pues adiós. Hombre, puedes dejarlas las claves privadas en dos notarios, la mitad en cada uno, supongo.



Centralizar no parece muy bitcoñero, la verdá.

Tell No Tales? Decentralizing a Dead Man’s Switch


----------



## bmbnct (20 Nov 2019)

Al hilo, Texas se puede convertir a partir del 2020 en otro punto importante de minería.

Bitcoin Mining Firms Merge to Build World’s Largest Purported Mining Farm in 2020


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

Lo que dices implícitamente reconoce que cuando a un agente le interesa puede centralizar BTC y así controlarlo. En un sistema descentralizado no solo es importante que esté distribuida la base de datos, sino que es igual o más importante que su gobernanza esté descentralizada, es decir distribuida de forma homogénea por la red. Es gracioso ver cómo los maximalistas de BTC criticáis la centralización de proyectos con coordinador pero alabáis a BTC no importando que igualmente esté centralizado por los mineros Chinos, con el agravante de que lo controlan a antojo, como según tu mismo afirmas.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

La gobernanza de BTC se resuelve por el POS de HW, energía y tecnología. Si esos recursos no están distribuidos y son acaparados por un solo actor éste decide sobre el devenir de la red. Es como un secuestrador con rehenes, la vida de los rehenes dependen del secuestrador, mientras éste quiera los rehenes viven, cuando éste quiera los rehenes mueren. Ahora más del 75% del minado físico se realiza en China, así que no, su consumo de energía no está distribuido.

Las fotos que has bajado de internet son muy chulas, pero solo muestran diferentes tipologías de red, no hablan de cómo se establece el consenso y la gobernanza en ellas y si estos dos factores no están distribuidos, como en BTC, hablamos de un sistema centralizado.


----------



## barborico (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es gracioso ver cómo los maximalistas de BTC



Es millones de veces más gracioso verte a ti preguntando a los devs de IOTA que cuando estará la implementación del coordicidio lista.

Ya te lo adelanto yo: nunca.



easyridergs dijo:


> criticáis la centralización de proyectos con coordinador pero alabáis a BTC no importando que igualmente esté centralizado por los mineros Chinos, con el agravante de que lo controlan a antojo, como según tu mismo afirmas.



¿Están gastando un recurso irrecuperable para minar sus bloques? SÍ. ¿Perderán mucho si tratan de, digamos, atacar la red dejando de minar? SÍ.

Pues ya está.

Si tiene éxito tiende a centralizarse, pero eso no significa que *sea totalmente centralizado*, al contrario que otras mierdas, y al contrario de lo que pareces afirmar.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Es millones de veces más gracioso verte a ti preguntando a los devs de IOTA que cuando estará la implementación del coordicidio lista.
> 
> Ya te lo adelanto yo: nunca.
> 
> ...



Si tiene éxito debería ser descentralizado y no centralizado, pero ya se que solo te importa el CMC.

Y sí, IOtA tiene desarrolladores para que el consenso después del coordicide se descentralice y no tienda a la centralización como BTC y tú mismo reconoces.

Ah, no nos olvidemos quien centraliza y controla BTC, el gobierno CHINO que cuando le interese se lo carga. No le supone más que aplastar una cucaracha.


----------



## barborico (20 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si tiene éxito debería ser descentralizado y no centralizado, pero ya se que solo te importa el CMC.
> 
> Y sí, IOtA tiene desarrolladores para que el consenso después del coordicide se descentralice y no tienda a la centralización como BTC y tú mismo reconoces.



Que no te enteras.

QUE NO HAY DESCENTRALIZACIÓN 100% COMO ESTAS TRATANDO DE VENDER.

Pesao

Esperando estoy el código del coordicide... pero si estaba todo tan bien pensado y definido ¿no? ¿que habrá pasado para que algo tan bien definido no pueda ser llevado a la práctica de manera simple y efectiva?


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Que no te enteras.
> 
> QUE NO HAY DESCENTRALIZACIÓN 100% COMO ESTAS TRATANDO DE VENDER.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, ya queda menos.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Nov 2019)

_Do you personally own any cryptocurrencies?

PayPal CEO: Yes. Bitcoin.

Only Bitcoin?

PayPal CEO: Only. Yes._

PayPal CEO Dan Schulman Reveals Why He Withdrew From Facebook’s Libra Project


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2019)

Lamentable que europeos financien al gobierno Chino comprando BTC


----------



## esseri (20 Nov 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> _Do you personally own any cryptocurrencies?
> 
> PayPal CEO: Yes. Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Joder, ya tenéis ganas de autoconfirmar vuestra realidá paralela, eh ?

Un fulano k miente más k habla, uno de los elementos de la cremita corporativa global k metió el hocico en la archicastuza LIBRA de Facebook, k se dice fácil lo de las "invitas" a esa fiesta...y la mandó al carajo ...PARA HACER LA SUYA !

Ahora, "bitcoñero ultraortodoxo 5ª asamblea" y tal, no ??? El de Paypal ??? 

En fin... k el k no se consuela es pork no quiere, eh ?


Practicamente cualquiera de las "elegidas" para montar la Libra de marras tiene movimiento y recursos suficientes para diseñar , montar y cerrar su "cryptoloop ferpecto" k envíe una propuesta blockchain competitiva todemún...y vuelta a Logroño, disfrazándola con el papel de regalo ideal de lo k kiera en otra no menos idónea campañita mediática global. K es lo k intentarán sin k el Zuckerberg de turno les chulee o intente chulear.

Menudos apóstoles k sus sacáis de la manga.

Aquí está TODO DIOX a pipear kién da en el blanco ( donde BTC, por puros timmings es indudablemente y de largo , la referencia ) , kién engancha y arrastra a una adopción relevante ( por ahora, NINGUNA de entre los miles de truños k hay )...y, lo más importante, kién perdura. Y la o las k vayan a hacerlo, kizás estén ya más escogidas k el copón hace tiempo y en los ámbitos pertinentes. Y para éso, BTC es OTRA opción. Con sus pros y sus contras. Y a todo lo k se kede fuera...fuego y azufre.

Y de ese fuego y azufre no se libra cuando toke NINGUNA. Y mucho menos una txapa con una descentralización más k ambigua - recordemos k se dirime un vehículo SEGURO para la rikeza global, TODA ELLA , rikeza INVIOLABLE ante cuya seguridad no hay ratio de riesgo asumible más allá del CERO PURO Y VIRGEN - y k sin la muleta y prestidigitación de Tether, k al lado de la podrida FED es un gitano yonkie , estaría a dos o tres cifras, como cualkier otra puta mierda...pues toda la fe y ortodoxia bitcoñera iba a salir por piéses jugándose sus txapas de 5 cifras A PECHO DESCUBIERTO... ni HODL libertariho y konzetuál , ni descentralización monolítica, ni POW, ni poyas en vinagre. Tiene sus cartas en la mano...como las tienen ETH o Ripple, por ejemplo y por muy contrapuestas k sean...k éso ya es cuestión de afectos y a nadie van a amargar si por ello si le suponen llevarse el gato al agua. Pero también sus cojeras evidentes. Como otras. Y quedan por llegar a machete las txapas "patrias" y su interminable lista de argucias ( con lo k no queda peixe por vender, ni ná...para la tormenta ferpekta de la coñomía flobal en 2020, maybe )

Un sector embrionario autodefiniéndose , k justo dice papá y mamá...y ya. Con microaportes y macroaportes k formarán el standard futuro y en una referencia temporal de una puta década k , de implantarse el modelo, es un suspiro. O medio.

K en esas circunstancias GENERALES tan endebles, una opción sea el puto e irremediable santo grial y el resto, boñigas de rata , es simplemente inaceptable intelectualmente. Además de FALSO. Y ojo, falso, no por forofismo ni sacar banderolas de mi opción rekojonudísima , infalible y olé...y k siga la fiés y el peloteo desde el fondo de la pista ...sino falsa para levantar un criterio medianamente sólido del cotarro, imo.

Éso sí, allá cada cualo y sus ruletas rusas...faltaría piú.


----------



## mr nobody (20 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Joder, ya tenéis ganas de autoconfirmar vuestra realidá paralela, eh ?
> 
> Un fulano k miente más k habla, uno de los elementos de la cremita corporativa global k metió el hocico en la archicastuza LIBRA de Facebook, k se dice fácil lo de las "invitas" a esa fiesta...y la mandó al carajo ...PARA HACER LA SUYA !
> 
> ...



Sobre BTC creo que es cierto que hay una red desplegada ya, y una serie de empresas trabajando sobre ella: exchenges, mineras, financieras con el royo de los futuros y esas mierdas, empresas de hardward, ecomerces.... Hay mucho desarrollo ya metido ahi ademas de los anhos que a prevalecido sobre todo tipo de injurias y la popularidad que tiene entre la poblacion con el royo ese del descentralismo. Eso como pros. Como contras, que haya una coalicion de gobiernos y bancos que lo tumben para poner la cripto que a ellos les salga de los huevos y todos los que estamos esperando volvernos ricos nos quedemos con un palmo de narices, pero aun y asi, estando la red desplegada la gente tendria la posibilidad de usar btc por su cuenta.

Edito: El otro gran contra: tether, y ya creo que no me dejo ninguna.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Nov 2019)

Me encontré esto a base de leer sobre Bitcoin. 
¿Qué os parece? 

How To Make A Mint: The Cryptography of Anonymous Electronic Cash


----------



## barborico (21 Nov 2019)




----------



## vpsn (21 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> yo siempre me he preguntado ese, que pasa si alguien se muere y se lleva sus claves a la tumba?



Que pasa si entierras un fajo de billetes en el bosque de al lado de tu casa, no se lo dices a nadie y te mueres?


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2019)

Lo que está claro es que ninguna institución occidental quiere aparecer junto al esquema ponzi que es BTC.


----------



## p_pin (21 Nov 2019)




----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2019)

Meilenstein für die Maschinen-zu-Maschinen-Kommunikation: Industry Marketplace von IOTA setzt auf Spezifikationen der Plattform Industrie 4.0

Apoyo de instituciones, sí, pero no BTC, apoyo a IOTA. Es fácil de entender, IOTA ayuda a descentralizar la economía, BTC ayuda a destruirla entregando los restos a China.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Nov 2019)

Esto va p'abajo, ehto no guhtah.


----------



## barborico (21 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que ninguna institución occidental quiere aparecer junto al esquema ponzi que es BTC.



Feature, not bug


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Feature, not bug



Pues así ves esperando a los inversores institucionales que tanto esperáis para subir vuestra mierda.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 Nov 2019)

IRONIC MODE ON

7500 dollares vamos a morir todos!!!
Comprad FIAT, rápido, insensatoooos!!!

IRONIC MODE OFF


----------



## elKaiser (21 Nov 2019)

Espero que no se rompa la línea clavicular de la figura HCH, pintaría mal en ese caso.


----------



## tastas (21 Nov 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Al hilo, Texas se puede convertir a partir del 2020 en otro punto importante de minería.
> 
> Bitcoin Mining Firms Merge to Build World’s Largest Purported Mining Farm in 2020



Sin leer la noticia y habiendo leído cosas en Twitter (si mis dudas se resuelven en la noticia dime que la lea):
Cómo piensan enfriar los chips para evitar sobrecalentamiento? Texas no es Siberia que digamos.
El petróleo aún es barato en Texas? O utilizarán otras fuentes de energía?


Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (21 Nov 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Sin leer la noticia y habiendo leído cosas en Twitter (si mis dudas se resuelven en la noticia dime que la lea):
> Cómo piensan enfriar los chips para evitar sobrecalentamiento? Texas no es Siberia que digamos.
> El petróleo aún es barato en Texas? O utilizarán otras fuentes de energía?
> 
> ...



Puede que hagan como en Canadá, donde están utilizando el gas que se desprende en la perforación de petroleo:

Oil Companies are Using Natural Gas to Mine Bitcoin - MinerUpdate

Mucho más barato que el petróleo al ser un producto que se obtiene "gratis" de la perforación. 

Otro artículo sobre lo que van a hacer en Texas:
Two firms merge to open 100-acre bitcoin mining farm in Texas, with a capacity of one gigawatt - The Block


----------



## mr nobody (21 Nov 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Puede que hagan como en Canadá, donde están utilizando el gas que se desprende en la perforación de petroleo:
> 
> Oil Companies are Using Natural Gas to Mine Bitcoin - MinerUpdate
> 
> ...



Vamos, que al precio BTC le pasa como al oro, manipuladisimo hasta las trancas.

A mi este tipo de noticias me demuestran que el BTC tira para adelante y que mas que fijarte en el precio te tienes que fijar en el desarrollo que hay a su alrededor, y en btc no paro de ver empresas realizando actividades alrededor suyo y otras abriendo con nuevas propuestas. Por favor corregidme si me equivoco, pero mi sensacion es que va a mas.


Ademas que curioso, lo unico que es dinero de verdad (oro y btc) manipuladisimo y por los suelos. En cambio el papel y el papel mojado por las nuves


----------



## TORREVIEJO (22 Nov 2019)

Repito billete de bus a Moldavia, kishinev. Cambian a cash sano.


----------



## Tuttle (22 Nov 2019)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que ninguna institución occidental quiere aparecer junto al esquema ponzi que es BTC.



Mira las gráficas.
Mira las noticias.
Mira las opiniones de los usuarios.

IOTA no vale nada, ni nunca valió realmente nada. Es una mierda PoS, con todos los problemas de las shitcoins PoS (=nothing at stake) y ninguna solución, porque ya se sabe que, termodinámicamente, no la hay sin encadenamiento de la prueba de trabajo.

Además hay un engaño manifiesto en IOTA. IOTA se vende a los cuatro vientos como la panacea comparándola con Bitcoin, cuando ni siquiera busca resolver el mismo problema de los generales que resolvió Bitcoin.


TABARQUI dijo:


> Repito billete de bus a Moldavia, kishinev. Cambian a cash sano.



Esto está aburrido, así que expláyate más. ¿Cómo has contactado con los "dealers"? ¿Cómo es Modavia? ¿Cómo están las tías Moldavas? ¿Qué hay que verpor allí?


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Nov 2019)

Espero que estéis aprovechando la oferta de Bitcoin para el Black Friday.

Muy buenos descuentos!!!


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Nov 2019)

Kishinev en moldavia? Estoy con @Sr.Mojón , cuentanos mas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Nov 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Espero que estéis aprovechando la oferta de Bitcoin para el Black Friday.
> 
> Muy buenos descuentos!!!



Creo recordar que el año pasado pasó exactamente lo mismo, llegó el Black Friday y empezó a bajar el precio.
Aquí está:


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Nov 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Creo recordar que el año pasado pasó exactamente lo mismo, llegó en Black Friday y empezó a bajar el precio.
> Aquí está:



Habrá quien haga cash para darse un capricho. Aunque la bajada es mucha.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mira las gráficas.
> Mira las noticias.
> Mira las opiniones de los usuarios.
> 
> ...



Jajaja, realmente sí que eres un Mojon que no pillas nada. BTC se va a la mierda porque solo sirve para gastar energía, con BTC se van a ir todas las demás, pero cuando esté todo en la mierda va a haber una que va a resurgir de las cenizas, porque está haciendo su trabajo, porque representa el futuro, y BTC simplemente acabará muerta.

BTC es solo un esquema ponzi de mineros y exchanges, solo sirve para que los ricos se hagan más ricos, solo sirve para expoliar occidente. IOTA, sin embargo, sirve para que las empresas y las personas aporten de manera descentralizada su valor en forma de bienes y servicios a la economía. Es una pieza fundamental de la futura economía circular y colaborativa. Se que no lo vas a entender, solo entiendes de cotizaciones y terawatios, pero que no lo entiendas no significa que no vaya a pasar, por que para el cambio ni aportas ni pintas nada, así que fuera acabarás.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2019)

Jajaja, trankilos que ahora va a venir el dinero institucional a salvaros. Es tronchante chavales.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2019)

Otro tonto, IOTA no es POS. Si todavía crees las tonterías de Mojon es que eres muy cortito. No voy a perder el tiempo en explicártelo porque seguro que no lo vas a querer entender, estás atrapado en BTC y duele ver cómo se va a la mierda, es un proceso lento pero doloroso.

Lo que sí es POS es BTC. Es un stake de HW y recursos energéticos. Esto crea una carrera de acaparamiento de recursos que acaba en la centralización de BTC en China. BTC está muerto sin más, es rehén de los mineros chinos y del tether. Siempre va a ser así porque lo que tenía que aportar ya lo ha hecho.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2019)

Investiga por ti mismo y lo veras. No debes creerme ni a mi ni a Mojon. Solo te pido que investigues, reflexiones y abras tu mente.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Nov 2019)

Jajaja, pues si, como baje a 2-3k toca pillar algo mas. Pero vamos, no creo que vuelva a ese nivel.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (23 Nov 2019)

10NVOTOMASIVOBRUTAL dijo:


> Kishinev en moldavia? Estoy con @Sr.Mojón , cuentanos mas.



Chortinas, tabaco barato, brutalismo soviético de hormigón,. 3 días de bus. Con mucho btc te toca ir en varias veces para volver a España... O llevarte a varios.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Nov 2019)

TABARQUI dijo:


> Chortinas, tabaco barato, brutalismo soviético de hormigón,. 3 días de bus. Con mucho btc te toca ir en varias veces para volver a España... O llevarte a varios.



No hay vuelos? En teoría puedes llevar hasta 10.000 € pasando por aduanas.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (23 Nov 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No hay vuelos? En teoría puedes llevar hasta 10.000 € pasando por aduanas.



Ese es el problema. Es el sitio junto a Zimbabue que está a tomar por saco, más cercano a España que te cambian en un sitio rollo de remesas. Sin preguntar nada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Nov 2019)

¿Pero cómo hostias te metes en un sitio así a intercambiar bitcoins? :XX:

A Moldavia me voy a ir yo a vender unos bitcoins, ni más ni menos..


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo hostias te metes en un sitio así a intercambiar bitcoins? :XX:
> 
> A Moldavia me voy a ir yo a vender unos bitcoins, ni más ni menos..



Estaba pensando lo mismo...para traer bolsas de dinero negro que solo podrás usar para compras menores, casi que lo cambias aquí. Pensaba que acudías allí para blanquearlo mediante un testaferro o una cuenta en aquel país de residente, pero para traer billetes no le veo yo la ventaja...igual me he perdido a lo largo de esta historia algún detalle.

Cuando decías cash sano pensaba en dinero limpito...

Un saludo y pon fotos de las chrortinas para aprovechar el viaje 




En bus...


----------



## Seronoser (24 Nov 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo hostias te metes en un sitio así a intercambiar bitcoins? :XX:
> 
> A Moldavia me voy a ir yo a vender unos bitcoins, ni más ni menos..



Pues sí, sobre todo sabiendo que unos kilometros más arriba, en Rusia, te van a pagar incluso más, por tus BTC.
Además Moldavia es una basura. No hay nada. Las chortinas buenas han emigrado a Moscú, y se hacen pasar por rusas, por cierto.


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Nov 2019)

Yo me lo creo cuando vea a un escéptico saliéndose con muchos K's de bitcoins.

Gruñones sin bitcoins llevo viendo años.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Nov 2019)

Nueva versión de Bitcoin Core (0.19.0.1): Download - Bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (24 Nov 2019)

ATH en adopción de segwit:







segwit.space


----------



## Amaro9 (25 Nov 2019)

Ledger ya ha iniciado las ofertas por el Black Friday


El Ledger Nano S se queda en 41 euros con envío incluido.


https://shop.ledger.com/pages/black-friday


----------



## kikepm (26 Nov 2019)

Amaro9 dijo:


> Ledger ya ha iniciado las ofertas por el Black Friday
> 
> 
> El Ledger Nano S se queda en 41 euros con envío incluido.
> ...



Me pillo uno, ala.


----------



## Digamelon (26 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Me pillo uno, ala.



¿Y eso para qué es exactamente y cómo funciona?


----------



## tastas (26 Nov 2019)

Nunca en tu cerebro. Papel y boli o, si te da miedo no saber dónde guardar ese papel y que quede al alcance de alguien no deseado, Shamir shared secret keys en tails.
Shamir Secret Sharing Scheme

Taptap


----------



## tastas (26 Nov 2019)

La manera correcta de usar la página sería descargándola y abriéndola en un pc desenchufado de internet. Para linux también puedes usar ssss ssss(1) - Linux man page instalándolo con "sudo apt-get install ssss" y luego aunque hay que usarlo por linea de comandos no es muy complicado. Debería venir con el paquete de tails junto con electrum.


----------



## sirpask (26 Nov 2019)

Pero sinceramente os fiais de los wallet de hardware como Ledger Nano y otros?


----------



## tastas (26 Nov 2019)

Lo de las placas de titanio y demás alternativas, no salen exageradamente caras?

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (26 Nov 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Lo de las placas de titanio y demás alternativas, no salen exageradamente caras?
> 
> Taptap



Dependerá de cuanta pasta tengas que conservar...


----------



## tastas (26 Nov 2019)

Que la placa donde apuntar la clave cueste tanto como el trezor que la genera a mí me sigue pareciendo extraño.

Taptap


----------



## DEREC (27 Nov 2019)

Amaro9 dijo:


> Ledger ya ha iniciado las ofertas por el Black Friday
> 
> 
> El Ledger Nano S se queda en 41 euros con envío incluido.
> ...




En Trezor tambien teneis un 30 %.


----------



## Plymouth (28 Nov 2019)

Ahora solo queda pensar que paises son los mejores para vender un % de BTC para el 2023 (y espero que la mayoria para entonces, tenga mas de un $1,000,000, si no no se que habeis estado haciendo) y preparar toda la operacion de antemano. Sobretodo, cuando te falta documentacion de como adquiriste esos BTC. Cualquiera que lleve años en esto tendra ese problema (y lo vamos viendo por el foro, los que tenian millones han desaparecido, ahora van saliendo otros futuros ricos). Si todos tus BTC son comprados en el exchange regulado de turno, no tendras problemas a la hora de vender si conservas la documentacion, pero seguramente tambien signifique que tienes poca cantidad, los veteranos consiguieron los BTC en la epoca del wild wild west, el problema es insisto, poder vender grandes cantidades y bancarizar el capital al no tener la documentacion pertinente. A un funcivago no le puedes hablar de faucets, minados de shitcoins y forks. Dejaros de gitanadas de ir pegando atracos a un cajero, hablamos de reinvertir capital a nivel de 7 cifras y vivir de rentas, para eso necesitas bancarizar si o si. Esta informacion seria la mas interesante a tratar, as que preocuparse por si el precio sube o baja $2k esta semana. Eso si, mucho ojo con los iluminados, los del tipo "vete a Portugal, ahi se paga poco". Por que luego la gente se cree que es llegar ahi, vender un pastizal y por que sea Portugal no te van a preguntar que de donde lo has sacado y con pruebas.


----------



## Arctic (28 Nov 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Ahora solo queda pensar que paises son los mejores para vender un % de BTC para el 2023 (y espero que la mayoria para entonces, tenga mas de un $1,000,000, si no no se que habeis estado haciendo) y preparar toda la operacion de antemano. Sobretodo, cuando te falta documentacion de como adquiriste esos BTC. Cualquiera que lleve años en esto tendra ese problema (y lo vamos viendo por el foro, los que tenian millones han desaparecido, ahora van saliendo otros futuros ricos). Si todos tus BTC son comprados en el exchange regulado de turno, no tendras problemas a la hora de vender si conservas la documentacion, pero seguramente tambien signifique que tienes poca cantidad, los veteranos consiguieron los BTC en la epoca del wild wild west, el problema es insisto, poder vender grandes cantidades y bancarizar el capital al no tener la documentacion pertinente. A un funcivago no le puedes hablar de faucets, minados de shitcoins y forks. Dejaros de gitanadas de ir pegando atracos a un cajero, hablamos de reinvertir capital a nivel de 7 cifras y vivir de rentas, para eso necesitas bancarizar si o si. Esta informacion seria la mas interesante a tratar, as que preocuparse por si el precio sube o baja $2k esta semana. Eso si, mucho ojo con los iluminados, los del tipo "vete a Portugal, ahi se paga poco". Por que luego la gente se cree que es llegar ahi, vender un pastizal y por que sea Portugal no te van a preguntar que de donde lo has sacado y con pruebas.



No se te puede mandar mensajes privados, escríbeme por favor y comentamos un par de cosas.


----------



## mr nobody (28 Nov 2019)

Alguien seria capaz de explicarme porque suceden los escalones tanto a la alza como a la baja como el sufrido ayer? Pasa muy a menudo...


----------



## Geldschrank (28 Nov 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> Alguien seria capaz de explicarme porque suceden los escalones tanto a la alza como a la baja como el sufrido ayer? Pasa muy a menudo...



Son los halvings. El momento en el que el suministro de bitcoin se reduce a la mitad, no es algo progresivo, por eso "salta". Irá sucediendo cada cuatro años hasta que en el 2140 se mine el último bitcoin.


----------



## mr nobody (28 Nov 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Son los halvings. El momento en el que el suministro de bitcoin se reduce a la mitad, no es algo progresivo, por eso "salta". Irá sucediendo cada cuatro años hasta que en el 2140 se mine el último bitcoin.



Pero si eso fue ayer. El escalon ese pasa casi cada semana, fijate en la grafica diaria.


----------



## Geldschrank (28 Nov 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> Pero si eso fue ayer. El escalon ese pasa casi cada semana, fijate en la grafica diaria.



Ahí va!! Perdona, pensaba que referías al modelo de Stock to Flow. Los escalones, pues seguramente son "ballenas", organizaciones o personas con muchísimos bitcoins que son capaces de manipular el precio. Se les llama ballenas por que sus movimientos hacen "olas".


----------



## Plymouth (28 Nov 2019)

No. Lee otra vez. Hablo de tener BTC valorados en $1,000,000 en su conjunto. Con que tengas 20 y llegue a $50k ya entras en ese rango, y $50k es factible durante la siguiente decada, es decir, hay que prepararse ya para hacer los movimientos que toquen.






Arctic dijo:


> No se te puede mandar mensajes privados, escríbeme por favor y comentamos un par de cosas.



He reactivado los mensajes privados.


----------



## tastas (28 Nov 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> Pero si eso fue ayer. El escalon ese pasa casi cada semana, fijate en la grafica diaria.



Subidas y bajadas abruptas las hay en cualquier mercado. Bitcoin no es una excepción, y su precio es más volátil que la gran mayoría de bienes con lo que esos saltos son más frecuentes y abruptos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (28 Nov 2019)

Supongo que si vas a las islas caimán o similares paraisos fiscales y cambias tus millones de dolares en bitcoin, no tendrán mucho reparo en hacerte una cuenta bancaria con secreto fiscal... no se, no soy un entendido en esto... y si hay que irse a vivir a costa rica o algún otro país exótico para disfrutar de esos millones y huir del infierno fiscal español... pues se hace.

Repito, no tengo mucha idea de esto... si algún dia pasa ya me preocuparé, ahora creo que es comerse la cabeza por nada.


----------



## elKaiser (29 Nov 2019)

SHA-256 dijo:


> 4) Aprender sobre el concepto de bancarizar el dinero. He leido que al estar el capital 4 años en una cuenta bancaria, se podria traer de vuelta a España y Hacienda se lo tiene que comer con patatas. Creo que se pagaria un % mas bajo que el de incremento de patrimonio, y no podrian preguntarte explicaciones.



Eso es absolutamente falso.

En la UE, existen directivas antiblanqueo de capitales, que han sido traspuestas por los distintos Estados; te van a solicitar que justifiques fehacientemente el origen de esos fondos sí intentas repatriarlos (que lo pregunten por ejemplo al exministro Zaplana).
Sí intentas traer dinero directamente de un paraiso fiscal, olvídate, van a saltar todas las alarmas habidas y por haber.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Nov 2019)

Han actualizado la noticia, al final pone:

*Actualización, 29.11.19:*_ El Consejo Federal aprobó la ley este viernes. Por lo tanto, la nueva regulación puede entrar en vigor el 1 de enero de 2020._

Banken dürfen Bitcoin verwahren


----------



## tastas (29 Nov 2019)

Bien, ya puedo llevar mis bitcoins a un banco alemán.
Killer app.

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (29 Nov 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Bien, ya puedo llevar mis bitcoins a un banco alemán.
> Killer app.
> 
> Taptap



Pues habrá mucha "gente normal" a la que le parecerá bien...


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Tienes 20 en tu wallet.dat, te investigan y te piden el wallet desde donde enviaste 10 para venderlos en un exchange, te pillan el 10 restante que querias guardar para el largo plazo cuando valgan 10 kilos y largarte del clusterfuck comunista que se viene en españa = cagada monumental.
> 
> En resumen, no hay solucion que no sea:
> 
> ...




Con el wallet.dat tienen acceso a tus bitcoins para poder confiscártelos. Eso no se le da nadie.


----------



## tastas (30 Nov 2019)

Attention Deficit/High Definition

Video subtitulado de Bollywood sobre btc, alts, fiat... LOL

Taptap


----------



## Plymouth (1 Dic 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Con el wallet.dat tienen acceso a tus bitcoins para poder confiscártelos. Eso no se le da nadie.



Claro, pero que pasa si te dicen que quieren ver el wallet desde donde enviaste los BTC al exchange?

Lo que estoy planteando es que tienes un dinero, de origen licito, en BTC, pero no tienes la documentacion para demostrarlo por que lo unico que hacienda te va a dar por valido es si lo has comprado en un exchange con KYC.

Que haces? soluciones.


----------



## Amaro9 (1 Dic 2019)

Las ofertas por el Black Friday para la cartera de hardware de *Ledger* duran hasta este lunes.


El *Ledger Nano S* se queda en 41€ y el *Ledger Nano X* en 83€


https://shop.ledger.com/pages/black-friday


----------



## bmbnct (2 Dic 2019)

11.580.000 de bitcoins han permanecido sin cambiar de direcciones durante un año.



Fuente: Top Dormant for 1 years Bitcoin Addresses


----------



## Amaro9 (2 Dic 2019)

Esto se acaba. Las ofertas por el Black Friday para la cartera de hardware de *Ledger* terminan en unas horas.


El *Ledger Nano S* se queda en 41€ (59€ precio habitual) y el *Ledger Nano X* en 83€ (119€ precio habitual)

-> Gastos de envío incluidos

https://shop.ledger.com/pages/black-friday


----------



## mr nobody (2 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> 11.580.000 de bitcoins han permanecido sin cambiar de direcciones durante un año.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: Top Dormant for 1 years Bitcoin Addresses



Yo si alcanza 16.600USD/BTC vendo 0.6BTC


----------



## digipl (2 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Claro, pero que pasa si te dicen que quieren ver el wallet desde donde enviaste los BTC al exchange?



En base al reconocido derecho a no declarar contra sí mismo y a no confesar la culpabilidad en materia tributaria (sentencias _Funke_, _Saunders_ y _Bendenoum del tribunal de Estrasburgo)_ hacienda no te puede pedir ninguna información cuya obligatoriedad, con arreglo a las normas mercantiles y tributarias, no sea previa a la apertura de un procedimiento tributario. Toda información descubierta que no cumpla dicho derecho está viciada de origen y toda sanción, o proceso penal, debiera ser declarado nulo.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Dic 2019)

Bakkt, no tan "backed"


----------



## bmbnct (3 Dic 2019)

Este ultimo mes en bitcoin:

- Bitcoin Core 0.19.0 
- Whatsat announced 
- Wasabi wallet valued at $7.5M 
- Neutrino adds LN mobile support 
- FBI Director comments 
- China's back and forth headlines 
- Banks deplatforming users 
- German banks to hold client's BTC

What You Missed In Bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (3 Dic 2019)

Bitfinex to support deposits and withdrawals on Lightning Network - The Block

Hoy:


----------



## mr nobody (3 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> 11.580.000 de bitcoins han permanecido sin cambiar de direcciones durante un año.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: Top Dormant for 1 years Bitcoin Addresses



Esto en realidad puede ser muy buena noticia, por que al haber tantos holders a muerte que no sueltan ni un misero satoshi los que controlan el cotarro se vean obligados a subir el precio de BTC para que se muevan y la industria entera siga rodando. Ademas sumale el halving....

El problema va a ser convertir a fiat como dijo el amigo @clapham2


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Dic 2019)

Lo de Bitfinex y la LN es aparentemente buena noticia, pero toda la LN todavía está en fase beta y puede haber fallos. Pero es un paso que alguien tenía que dar y se ha dado.


----------



## Geldschrank (3 Dic 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> El problema va a ser convertir a fiat como dijo el amigo @clapham2



Ya cruzaremos ese puente cuando lleguemos. Y a lo mejor no hace falta ni cruzarlo.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Claro, pero que pasa si te dicen que quieren ver el wallet desde donde enviaste los BTC al exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos os pensáis que Hacienda es la CIA, cuando no pasa de ser la TIA    .


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2019)

Creo que es cuestión de días para que A Antonopoulos marche junto a la hermana de Greta por el igualitarismo global.
Menuda deriva que lleva en Twitter.

Solicita que los que escuchan podcasts le digan a cuál debe ir, ya que normalmente son los del podcast los que le invitan y prefiere que sean sus seguidores los que digan sus favoritos. Pues bien, se ve que sus seguidores tienen la culpa de gustarles podcasts capitalistas, heteronormativos, racistas y patriarcales y que él no se puede cambiar, pero hará todo lo posible por no ir a esos podcasts que sus seguidores le han recomendado (por supuesto él es imprescindible, aunque se siente culpable por ello).



También se posiciona en contra de Pareto. Pareto es heteronormativo, racista y patriarcal.


Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (4 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Creo que es cuestión de días para que A Antonopoulos marche junto a la hermana de Greta por el igualitarismo global.
> Menuda deriva que lleva en Twitter.
> 
> Solicita que los que escuchan podcasts le digan a cuál debe ir, ya que normalmente son los del podcast los que le invitan y prefiere que sean sus seguidores los que digan sus favoritos. Pues bien, se ve que sus seguidores tienen la culpa de gustarles podcasts capitalistas, heteronormativos, racistas y patriarcales y que él no se puede cambiar, pero hará todo lo posible por no ir a esos podcasts que sus seguidores le han recomendado (por supuesto él es imprescindible, aunque se siente culpable por ello).
> ...



Cada vez me cae más gordo este personaje, entre los baneos que hace por twitter por no pensar como el, apoyar shitcoins como ETH, este tipo de falacias "ad verecundiam"...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Dic 2019)

Estado actual del I+D bitcoñeto, impresiona bastante lo que está por venir (clickar para ampliar):


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Creo que es cuestión de días para que A Antonopoulos marche junto a la hermana de Greta por el igualitarismo global.
> Menuda deriva que lleva en Twitter.
> 
> Solicita que los que escuchan podcasts le digan a cuál debe ir, ya que normalmente son los del podcast los que le invitan y prefiere que sean sus seguidores los que digan sus favoritos. Pues bien, se ve que sus seguidores tienen la culpa de gustarles podcasts capitalistas, heteronormativos, racistas y patriarcales y que él no se puede cambiar, pero hará todo lo posible por no ir a esos podcasts que sus seguidores le han recomendado (por supuesto él es imprescindible, aunque se siente culpable por ello).
> ...



Sigue siendo el mejor comunicador relacionado con Bitcoin.

Pero he de reconocer que su izquierdismo gilipollas a veces a mi también me chirría un poco.
A veces se empeña un poco en intentar "rescatar" a los otros 6.000 millones de su situación de pobreza, cuando son ellos mismos los que reniegan de ser rescatados, fundamentalmente porque son tontos como piedras. Así de claro.

Yo he estado en países del tercer mundo, hablando con personas que, teóricamente, tienen estudios superiores y reconozco que no he sabido ni cómo empezar a abordar el tema del Bitcoin con ellos porque no saben nada en absoluto. No saben nada de lo que es el dinero, no saben nada de informática, no saben nada de física, no saben nada de economía y lo único que tienen en mente es conseguir unos cuantos billetes, sobretodo dólares, para echarse algo de comer a la boca.

A esa gente hablarles de Bitcoin es como hablarles de naves espaciales. Hay un abismo cultural enorme. Bitcoin no va a ayudarles, de la misma forma que no van a ser esos mismos países tercermundistas los primeros en implementar tecnologías vanguardistas en el campo de la energía o de la industria. Son lugares donde donde llevar y enterrar los residuos del primer mundo, especialmente los más radiactivos y tóxicos. Así ha sido siempre y así seguirá siendo.

Os lo digo con la mano en el corazón y seguro que, si alguno de vosotros ha visitado el verdadero tercer mundo, se habrá dado cuenta perfectamente de ello.


----------



## esseri (4 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sigue siendo el mejor comunicador relacionado con Bitcoin.
> 
> Pero he de reconocer que su izquierdismo gilipollas a veces a mi también me chirría un poco.



Weeenooo...ya es reconocer algooooo.

Por cierto, no les culpes por su tecnoanalfabetismo. Pero no tengas duda de k si lo paliasen, perderían el ojal, además de por esos detestables papelitos, por USDTs sanos "supremum FED Style"...como lo hace BTC para sostener con esparadrapos virtuales de emergencia su andamiaje de txúped-autonomía-financiera "solid as a rock".
( y si no, a dos cifras, como cualquier otro truño, maifrén  ).

Por cierto, k te veo muy Tereso de Calcuta...el día k en Africa quieran espabilar...empezaría tu infierno : Llevar un equipo de 5 es para abrirte las venas con una María Fontaneda antes de la hora del almuerzo. Te lo juro por Arturo.

Pero weno, oye...k no seré yo el k corte la tónica prenavideña de paz , amor , altruísmo y mundos de piruleta. Dale a ese Wensamaritanismo y a ese pure DNA de pastuki ética y libertaria ...y a esa resistencia a la censura, campeón.

Ah!...Con una mano en el corazón también, faltaría pìú ( la otra, en la bragueta )


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sigue siendo el mejor comunicador relacionado con Bitcoin.
> 
> Pero he de reconocer que su izquierdismo gilipollas a veces a mi también me chirría un poco.
> A veces se empeña un poco en intentar "rescatar" a los otros 6.000 millones de su situación de pobreza, cuando son ellos mismos los que reniegan de ser rescatados, fundamentalmente porque son tontos como piedras. Así de claro.
> ...



Se trata de prioridades, cuando uno no sabe qué va a ser de él mañana no puede pensar en ahorrar o estudiar.
Meter a toda una población o continente en el mismo saco diciendo que son tontos no me cuadra. Si me dices que el que consigue prosperar lo primero en lo que piensa es en irse de ahí, seguramente estemos más de acuerdo, pero no es lo mismo que decir que son todos idiotas.

A mí lo que me cuesta creer es que Andreas no se dé cuenta de que su ideología es la que da pie a que se le puedan confiscar en el futuro gran parte de sus bitcoins ya que él tiene que compensar a los que no han tenido la posición social privilegiada que le permitió formarse y comprar btc cuando estaban baratos.
Porque no es así: por supuesto que formarse ayuda a tener más posibilidades. Por eso la gente, de alto y bajo estrato social, se esfuerza en formarse.
Unos lo hacen, otros no, y algunos lo aprovechan y a otros no les sirve de nada.
Pero esforzarse en estudiar no es ningún privilegio. Que tu familia pueda pagarte una buena educación no es un privilegio.
Un privilegio es tener derecho sobre el bienestar de otros. Y eso no es lo mismo que ser rico o, simplemente, tener más que otra persona.
El igualitarismo es injusto tanto para el que se esfuerza en prosperar como para el que no, empobreciendo a todos.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (4 Dic 2019)

Novadisperfect.

Only Mojoncete... ( ahora , además, sanando en su regazo leprosetes del tercer mundo. Una joyita solidaria , descentralizada y resitente a la censura).

Pero en fin...k alabaré a mi señól y a ver si mesepega algo de integridá bitcoñera. En esostamos, no ? Librarnos de estafas y abrazar la cryptopureza sistencial, quicir...


----------



## bmbnct (4 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Se trata de prioridades, cuando uno no sabe qué va a ser de él mañana no puede pensar en ahorrar o estudiar.
> Meter a toda una población o continente en el mismo saco diciendo que son tontos no me cuadra. Si me dices que el que consigue prosperar lo primero en lo que piensa es en irse de ahí, seguramente estemos más de acuerdo, pero no es lo mismo que decir que son todos idiotas.
> 
> A mí lo que me cuesta creer es que Andreas no se dé cuenta de que su ideología es la que da pie a que se le puedan confiscar en el futuro gran parte de sus bitcoins ya que él tiene que compensar a los que no han tenido la posición social privilegiada que le permitió formarse y comprar btc cuando estaban baratos.
> ...



Hace poco Jack Dorsey publico en twitter que se iría unos meses a África: 



Algo habrá visto digo yo.

Jack Dorsey Tweeted That He’s Moving To Africa. Which Country Should He Choose?


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hace poco Jack Dorsey publico en twitter que se iría unos meses a África:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jack Dorsey también puede equivocarse, pero sí, me parece una buena noticia que empresarios comprometidos con la libertad se pongan a trabajar en África.
Veremos.

Taptap


----------



## elKaiser (4 Dic 2019)

Soy neofito en el tema y leyendo acerca del funcionamiento de bitcoin, hay una duda que me corroe:

Entiendo, que la intervención de los mineros es necesaria para llevar a cabo las transacciones y como por supuesto no lo hacen por amor al arte, se les concede una recompensa; ¿que pasará cuando tras sucesivos halving, no se puedan minar más bitcoins (se llegue a los previstos 21 M)?. ¿Esta criptomoneda quedaría inoperativa?.


----------



## uhnitas (4 Dic 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Soy neofito en el tema y leyendo acerca del funcionamiento de bitcoin, hay una duda que me corroe:
> 
> Entiendo, que la intervención de los mineros es necesaria para llevar a cabo las transacciones y como por supuesto no lo hacen por amor al arte, se les concede una recompensa; ¿que pasará cuando tras sucesivos halving, no se puedan minar más bitcoins (se llegue a los previstos 21 M)?. ¿Esta criptomoneda quedaría inoperativa?.



Los mineros también obtienen fees por las transacciones que meten en cada bloque.

Así que más vale que la narrativa de SoV esté equivocada y la que triunfe sea la de la utilidad: SoV + MoE. Porque si no se transfieren no habrá seguridad de la Red.

Amén de que el valor de btc suba para pagar hardware y energía minera.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Dic 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Soy neofito en el tema y leyendo acerca del funcionamiento de bitcoin, hay una duda que me corroe:
> 
> Entiendo, que la intervención de los mineros es necesaria para llevar a cabo las transacciones y como por supuesto no lo hacen por amor al arte, se les concede una recompensa; ¿que pasará cuando tras sucesivos halving, no se puedan minar más bitcoins (se llegue a los previstos 21 M)?. ¿Esta criptomoneda quedaría inoperativa?.



Cobrarán la comisión de cada transacción, se supone que para el 2140 el BTC será la moneda imperante y habrá acabado con todo el fiat y todas las shitcoins, así que estas comisiones serán bastante jugosas.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Dic 2019)

Bitfinex colabora con Bitrefill para habilitar compras directamente desde el exchange y poder pagar con Lightning Network. 

Bitfinex ties up with Bitrefill to allow users to shop with bitcoin and pay with Lightning Network - The Block


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitfinex colabora con Bitrefill para habilitar compras directamente desde el exchange y poder pagar con Lightning Network.
> 
> Bitfinex ties up with Bitrefill to allow users to shop with bitcoin and pay with Lightning Network - The Block



De aquí a nada se montan un Amazon propio, lo que sea con tal de no darte tus claves.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Soy neofito en el tema y leyendo acerca del funcionamiento de bitcoin, hay una duda que me corroe:
> 
> Entiendo, que la intervención de los mineros es necesaria para llevar a cabo las transacciones y como por supuesto no lo hacen por amor al arte, se les concede una recompensa; ¿que pasará cuando tras sucesivos halving, no se puedan minar más bitcoins (se llegue a los previstos 21 M)?. ¿Esta criptomoneda quedaría inoperativa?.



Actualmente la minería se paga sobretodo con inflación (la recompensa por bloque). Las tasas de minado, tras el siguiente halving, ya serán de bastante importancia y en el futuro serán la principal fuente de financiamiento de la minería. 

Taptap


----------



## Geldschrank (4 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Cobrarán la comisión de cada transacción, se supone que para el 2140 el BTC será la moneda imperante y habrá acabado con todo el fiat y todas las shitcoins, así que estas comisiones serán bastante jugosas.



No tienen por qué ser comisiones muy caras por transacción, pero pueden ser muchísimas transacciones por bloque. Adivina para entonces como será el tamaño del bloque...


----------



## p_pin (4 Dic 2019)

En 2140, y para que la recompensa por bloque sea igual a la actual, unos 90.000 dólares (12,5 btc +fee), un bloque "lleno" al estilo actual, unas 4000 transacciones, requerirían de unos 22.5$ de comisión por cada transacción, (es mucho pero no disparatado)... pero... Quedan más de 100 años.. puede aumentar el tamaño de bloque, y también puede decrecer el tamaño que ocupa cada transacción. Lo que está claro es que si BTC sigue activo en 2140, habrán cambiado muchas cosas


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> En 2140, y para que la recompensa por bloque sea igual a la actual, unos 90.000 dólares (12,5 btc +fee), un bloque "lleno" al estilo actual, unas 4000 transacciones, requerirían de unos 22.5$ de comisión por cada transacción, (es mucho pero no disparatado)... pero... Quedan más de 100 años.. puede aumentar el tamaño de bloque, y también puede decrecer el tamaño que ocupa cada transacción. Lo que está claro es que si BTC sigue activo en 2140, habrán cambiado muchas cosas



Un bloque lleno al estilo actual son mas bien la mitad de esas 4k transacciones que dices, por tanto hablariamos de unos $11 de comision por transaccion, menos disparatado aun.

Average Number Of Transactions Per Block

Edito porque me he columpiado en el coste por comision, seria mas bien el doble, unos $45


----------



## elKaiser (5 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Cobrarán la comisión de cada transacción, se supone que para el 2140 el BTC será la moneda imperante y habrá acabado con todo el fiat y todas las shitcoins, así que estas comisiones serán bastante jugosas.



El 2140 ???????

Largo me lo fiaís.


----------



## p_pin (5 Dic 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Un bloque lleno al estilo actual son mas bien la mitad de esas 4k transacciones que dices, por tanto hablariamos de unos $11 de comision por transaccion, menos disparatado aun.
> 
> Average Number Of Transactions Per Block
> 
> Edito porque me he columpiado en el coste por comision, seria mas bien el doble, unos $45



Traté de redondear un poco, y pille el bloque mayor de los últimos (por eso hablaba de "lleno"):
BTC.com | Block #606,680 - Bitcoin Block 0000000000000000000f19772362cc1c33cb117ac65b60e9688a0f8039268410 (BTC)
3241 transacciones


----------



## tastas (5 Dic 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Un bloque lleno al estilo actual son mas bien la mitad de esas 4k transacciones que dices, por tanto hablariamos de unos $11 de comision por transaccion, menos disparatado aun.
> 
> Average Number Of Transactions Per Block
> 
> Edito porque me he columpiado en el coste por comision, seria mas bien el doble, unos $45



45USD me parece un buen valor para reflejar en la red de Bitcoin un dato inalterable.
Para cosas de menor seguridad, las cadenas laterales y lightning de momento son una buena solución.

Lo que está claro es que la minería, es decir, la seguridad de Bitcoin, nunca ha sido gratis y nunca lo será.

Taptap


----------



## Seronoser (5 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Si pero de momento no hemos visto a nadie que haya vendido BTC que no venga del tipico exchange on KYC (no hablo de cantidades ridiculas en Localbitcoins etc)



No lo habrás visto tú


----------



## Amaro9 (5 Dic 2019)




----------



## pudeserrico (5 Dic 2019)

tenéis en cuenta el coste de mantenimiento/rentabilidad de los mineros o grandes granjas de minado a la hora de tirar unas líneas en el gráfico ???


----------



## Plymouth (6 Dic 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> No lo habrás visto tú




No se ha comentado nada concluyente. Solo brocha gorda y suposiciones.


----------



## vpsn (6 Dic 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esto en realidad puede ser muy buena noticia, por que al haber tantos holders a muerte que no sueltan ni un misero satoshi los que controlan el cotarro se vean obligados a subir el precio de BTC para que se muevan y la industria entera siga rodando. Ademas sumale el halving....
> 
> El problema va a ser convertir a fiat como dijo el amigo @clapham2



y la de bitcoins perdidos que debe de haber...


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> No se ha comentado nada concluyente. Solo brocha gorda y suposiciones.



La gracia de Bitcoin, por su naturaleza de proteger la privacidad, es que no vas a encontrar números fiables más allá de lo que aporte la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin.
El resto son estimaciones más o menos fiables, como por ejemplo el volumen de exchanges cebtralizados o cuántos bitcoins mueve el comercio de drogas en la deep web.

Taptap


----------



## Amaro9 (6 Dic 2019)

Si alguien quiere experimentar con la red Lightning de bitcoin les dejo una cartera online que permite experimentar con esta nueva tecnología de bitcoin de una forma fácil. Dan 1000 satoshis (0.00001 bitcoin) solo por registrarse y se pueden conseguir 2000 satoshis más por realizar acciones como realizar tu primer envío. 

*www.bottle.li*


**


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> A Hacienda le da igual todo eso. Cuando tu vendes BTC, tienes que poder explicar de donde salen, ni mas ni menos. Si no tienes dicha documentacion, lo que tienes es un problema.



Más bien es hacienda la que tiene un problema con los tenedores de BTC. Sólo los tontos van a ir a contar a hacienda que tienen BTCs.


----------



## Plymouth (6 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Más bien es hacienda la que tiene un problema con los tenedores de BTC. Sólo los tontos van a ir a contar a hacienda que tienen BTCs.




Es un buen argumento, si no fuera que pensar en alternativas off-shore, solo puede hacer que crearte muchos problemas. Para poder vender sin dar explicaciones, deberias irte a un pais de dudosa reputacion. Seguramente no sabes exactamente que paises reunen esas condiciones, por que una cosa es leer y otra ir y hacerlo. Despues, tendras que lidiar con picapleitos y gentuza que se las da de genios de la ingenieria financiera, tendras que creerles por que no hablas el idioma y necesitaras a alguien que te guie. Necesitaras tambien, pensar que en cuanto te desplazes de España a un sitio de esos, saltaran todas las alarmas.

Es decir, solo te trae problemas, y una vez das un paso en esa direccion, no hay vuelta atras y mas te vale que nada salga mal.

Pero como siempre, aqui solo habla gente que idealiza el tener BTC sin declarar y de como se irian a las Islas Caiman y seria todo un paseo.


----------



## mr nobody (6 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Es un buen argumento, si no fuera que pensar en alternativas off-shore, solo puede hacer que crearte muchos problemas. Para poder vender sin dar explicaciones, deberias irte a un pais de dudosa reputacion. Seguramente no sabes exactamente que paises reunen esas condiciones, por que una cosa es leer y otra ir y hacerlo. Despues, tendras que lidiar con picapleitos y gentuza que se las da de genios de la ingenieria financiera, tendras que creerles por que no hablas el idioma y necesitaras a alguien que te guie. Necesitaras tambien, pensar que en cuanto te desplazes de España a un sitio de esos, saltaran todas las alarmas.
> 
> Es decir, solo te trae problemas, y una vez das un paso en esa direccion, no hay vuelta atras y mas te vale que nada salga mal.
> 
> Pero como siempre, aqui solo habla gente que idealiza el tener BTC sin declarar y de como se irian a las Islas Caiman y seria todo un paseo.



Primero que explote de precio y luego ya nos la veremos como lo convertimos a fiat, que aqui os gusta mucho echar campanas al vuelo. Os veis todos ya con barcos y putas y a dia de hoy desgraciadamente pinta mas mal que bien el precio del btc, al menos hasta que hagan algo con el tether, y tengo algo en mi portafolio


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Que tiene que ver esto, con lo hablado?
> 
> A Hacienda le da igual todo eso. Cuando tu vendes BTC, tienes que poder explicar de donde salen, ni mas ni menos. Si no tienes dicha documentacion, lo que tienes es un problema.



Eres tú el que dice que no conoce a nadie que haya dicho haber hecho una cosa, y yo te remarco que es algo de lo que no se suele hablar abiertamente.

Taptap


----------



## Plymouth (6 Dic 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> Primero que explote de precio y luego ya nos la veremos como lo convertimos a fiat, que aqui os gusta mucho echar campanas al vuelo. Os veis todos ya con barcos y putas y a dia de hoy desgraciadamente pinta mas mal que bien el precio del btc, al menos hasta que hagan algo con el tether, y tengo algo en mi portafolio



No amigo, al contrario. Aqui se habla de liquidar una cantidad considerable, pero modesta al fin y al cabo (pero suficiente como para merte en lios si intentas ir de listo con Hacienda)

Con un valor de 10+ millones si podrias hacer cosas, aqui se habla de tener lo justo como para dejar de remar, y ahi es cuando no tienes mucho margen de maniobra, y siendo realista, es en esos terrenos donde hay que saber moverse, y hasta ahora no se dan soluciones que no sean:

-Esperate a una supuesta "amnistia" imaginaria
-Sacarlo en fajitos pequeños por bisq
-Vete a X pais (sin contar que saltaran todas las alarmas si haces eso y la acabaras cagando por el camino)


----------



## Amaro9 (7 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> No amigo, al contrario. Aqui se habla de liquidar una cantidad considerable, pero modesta al fin y al cabo (pero suficiente como para merte en lios si intentas ir de listo con Hacienda)
> 
> Con un valor de 10+ millones si podrias hacer cosas, aqui se habla de tener lo justo como para dejar de remar, y ahi es cuando no tienes mucho margen de maniobra, y siendo realista, es en esos terrenos donde hay que saber moverse, y hasta ahora no se dan soluciones que no sean:
> 
> ...



Si bitcoin triunfa no hará falta pasarlo a fiat, ese el objetivo final.

Por otro lado antes de que se llegue a eso terminará habiendo una Cripto-amnistia, solo hace falta que cree el numero suficiente de millonarios y que los estados necesiten dinero.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2019)

vpsn dijo:


> y la de bitcoins perdidos que debe de haber...



Creo que andan entre 3'5-4 millones. Casi nada.


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2019)

Minuto 19.45, híper facepalm cuando ves que Claudia Díaz, una teleco experta en privacidad y criptografía desde antes del nacimiento de Tor comienza a trabajar con "criptomonedas" hace unos días.

L43: Privacidad y Anonimato con Claudia Díaz

Como para pedirles explicaciones a los economistas que tampoco ven por dónde les viene el viento.

Taptap


----------



## elKaiser (7 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Es un buen argumento, si no fuera que pensar en alternativas off-shore, solo puede hacer que crearte muchos problemas. Para poder vender sin dar explicaciones, deberias irte a un pais de dudosa reputacion. Seguramente no sabes exactamente que paises reunen esas condiciones, por que una cosa es leer y otra ir y hacerlo. Despues, tendras que lidiar con picapleitos y gentuza que se las da de genios de la ingenieria financiera, tendras que creerles por que no hablas el idioma y necesitaras a alguien que te guie. Necesitaras tambien, pensar que en cuanto te desplazes de España a un sitio de esos, saltaran todas las alarmas.
> 
> Es decir, solo te trae problemas, y una vez das un paso en esa direccion, no hay vuelta atras y mas te vale que nada salga mal.
> 
> Pero como siempre, aqui solo habla gente que idealiza el tener BTC sin declarar y de como se irian a las Islas Caiman y seria todo un paseo.



Bueno, tampoco hay que irse a sitios raros siempre que se pueda acreditar el origen de los fondos; con hacerse RNH en Portugal y cumplir la normativa sería suficiente para evitar el irpf sobre las plusvalías. 
En otro caso, habrá ir a un país no-CRS tipo Puerto Rico o Filipinas y cruzar los dedos.


----------



## Plymouth (8 Dic 2019)

Amaro9 dijo:


> Si bitcoin triunfa no hará falta pasarlo a fiat, ese el objetivo final.
> 
> Por otro lado antes de que se llegue a eso terminará habiendo una Cripto-amnistia, solo hace falta que cree el numero suficiente de millonarios y que los estados necesiten dinero.



Por mucho que triunfe y no necesites pasarlo a fiat, no vas a ir a comprarte una casa con un BTC que no se sabe de donde ha salido, por que seguira existiendo un gobierno. El problema persiste.

Lo de la amnistia, dudo que funcione en plan "venga, vended lo que querais, pagais un % y da igual de donde haya salido".




elKaiser dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco hay que irse a sitios raros siempre que se pueda acreditar el origen de los fondos; con hacerse RNH en Portugal y cumplir la normativa sería suficiente para evitar el irpf sobre las plusvalías.
> En otro caso, habrá ir a un país no-CRS tipo Puerto Rico o Filipinas y cruzar los dedos.



Es que de eso hablamos, que no se puede acreditar el origen. Tu a un funcionario no le vas a poder hablar de que recibiste pagos en un foro por campañas de firmas, luego hiciste trading en exchangers que no existen por que murieron, que si minado de dogecoins varias, que si forks...

Muy apetecible irte a un pais extraño con todo tu dinero y "cruzar los dedos" por que no te tanguen todo y acabes en una carcel tropical, si.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Por mucho que triunfe y no necesites pasarlo a fiat, no vas a ir a comprarte una casa con un BTC que no se sabe de donde ha salido, por que seguira existiendo un gobierno. El problema persiste.
> 
> Lo de la amnistia, dudo que funcione en plan "venga, vended lo que querais, pagais un % y da igual de donde haya salido".
> 
> ...



El abrirse una cuenta de no residente en un país no-CRS y depositar ahí gradualmente el producto de los bitcoin, es un problema menor; que sí que pueden timarte, pero si estás bien asesorado y te lo lleva un despacho serio es riesgo el bajo. 

Lo que sí es peliagudo es repatriar el dinero; por supuesto habría que crarse una red societaria sí la cantidad es apreciable y no voy a dar más datos porque estamos en un foro público y nunca se sabe quién lo lee, pero la HP sabe latín; ya puedes atarte bien los machos y no cometer el más mínimo error.


----------



## _______ (8 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Por mucho que triunfe y no necesites pasarlo a fiat, no vas a ir a comprarte una casa con un BTC que no se sabe de donde ha salido, por que seguira existiendo un gobierno. El problema persiste.
> 
> Lo de la amnistia, dudo que funcione en plan "venga, vended lo que querais, pagais un % y da igual de donde haya salido".
> 
> ...



Cuando el Fiat colapse que colapsara pronto y el BTC Sea oficialmente aceptado como método de pago por todos los gobiernos no me hará falta mover un dedo porque los he comprado legalmente por métodos verificables y aunque los hubiera comprado en localbitcoin basta de nuevo con decirlo deberá ser Hacienda quien investigue para demostrar si ese cash con el que presuntamente compre en localbitcoin lo gane ilegalmente o no cosa imposible.

Resumen el status quo esta jodido y en 10 años habrá nuevo statud quo. Los que tienen miles y cientos de miles de btc de los primeros dias serán los señores del mundo pese a quien le pese


----------



## elKaiser (8 Dic 2019)

_______ dijo:


> Cuando el Fiat colapse que colapsara pronto y el BTC Sea oficialmente aceptado como método de pago por todos los gobiernos no me hará falta mover un dedo porque los he comprado legalmente por métodos verificables y aunque los hubiera comprado en localbitcoin basta de nuevo con decirlo deberá ser Hacienda quien investigue para demostrar si ese cash con el que presuntamente compre en localbitcoin lo gane ilegalmente o no cosa imposible.
> 
> Resumen el status quo esta jodido y en 10 años habrá nuevo statud quo. Los que tienen miles y cientos de miles de btc de los primeros dias serán los señores del mundo pese a quien le pese



Esto es como una persona que en su tiempo libre se dedica a pintar pisos y cobra en B.

Llegado un momento deposita, vamos a suponer 70.000 € en el banco fruto de su trabajo de varios años y la HP le investiga; ¿van a poder demostrar que ese dinero procede del delito? no ciertamente, pero la HP no se va a complicar la vida, supone que esos 70.000 € son un ingreso no justificado y van a aplicar a esa cantidad una retención correspondiente al tipo marginal, es decir de un 45% y arreando.


----------



## _______ (8 Dic 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Esto es como una persona que en su tiempo libre se dedica a pintar pisos y cobra en B.
> 
> Llegado un momento deposita, vamos a suponer 70.000 € en el banco fruto de su trabajo de varios años y la HP le investiga; ¿van a poder demostrar que ese dinero procede del delito? no ciertamente, pero la HP no se va a complicar la vida, supone que esos 70.000 € son un ingreso no justificado y van a aplicar a esa cantidad una retención correspondiente al tipo marginal, es decir de un 45% y arreando.



A ver como aplican el tipo marginal a una casa o a dinero crypto que no pueden hincar


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Dic 2019)

_______ dijo:


> A ver como aplican el tipo marginal a una casa o a dinero crypto que no pueden hincar



Poniéndote una multa que deberás pagar con euros.


----------



## pudeserrico (9 Dic 2019)

_______ dijo:


> Cuando el Fiat colapse que colapsara pronto y el BTC Sea oficialmente aceptado como método de pago por todos los gobiernos no me hará falta mover un dedo porque los he comprado legalmente por métodos verificables y aunque los hubiera comprado en localbitcoin basta de nuevo con decirlo deberá ser Hacienda quien investigue para demostrar si ese cash con el que presuntamente compre en localbitcoin lo gane ilegalmente o no cosa imposible.
> 
> Resumen el status quo esta jodido y en 10 años habrá nuevo statud quo. Los que tienen miles y cientos de miles de btc de los primeros dias serán los señores del mundo pese a quien le pese



this


----------



## Plymouth (9 Dic 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Esto es como una persona que en su tiempo libre se dedica a pintar pisos y cobra en B.
> 
> Llegado un momento deposita, vamos a suponer 70.000 € en el banco fruto de su trabajo de varios años y la HP le investiga; ¿van a poder demostrar que ese dinero procede del delito? no ciertamente, pero la HP no se va a complicar la vida, supone que esos 70.000 € son un ingreso no justificado y van a aplicar a esa cantidad una retención correspondiente al tipo marginal, es decir de un 45% y arreando.



Tu has metido 70k sin dar explicaciones y no te ha pasado nada? conoces a alguien lo haya hecho?

Y en 10 años, con 1 BTC te retiras, no hablaremos de 70k de todas formas.


----------



## Digamelon (9 Dic 2019)




----------



## _______ (9 Dic 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Poniéndote una multa que deberás pagar con euros.



Recurrió la multa al juzgado y que explique Hacienda de donde cojones se saca el conejo fe la chistera

HACIENDA ESTA MUERTA MUERTA


----------



## Geldschrank (9 Dic 2019)

_______ dijo:


> Recurrió la multa al juzgado y que explique Hacienda de donde cojones se saca el conejo fe la chistera
> 
> HACIENDA ESTA MUERTA MUERTA



Lo cierto es que debería haber algún tipo de asociación que le parara los pies a Hacienda en éste comportamiento mafioso. Si no, luego vendrán los lamentos.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Dic 2019)

_______ dijo:


> Recurrió la multa al juzgado y que explique Hacienda de donde cojones se saca el conejo fe la chistera
> 
> HACIENDA ESTA MUERTA MUERTA



Se nota que no sabes como funciona Hacienda.


----------



## Tuttle (9 Dic 2019)

Vaya, parece que en el BIS se han dado cuenta de que se les puede acabar el cuento.

Central banks cannot allow cryptocurrencies to develop - says the head of BIS - The Crypto Time


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2019)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Lo de la amnistia, dudo que funcione en plan "venga, vended lo que querais, pagais un % y da igual de donde haya salido".



Pues deja de dudar, hombre...en todo caso será una amnistía fiscal respecto a la contribución ó las infracciones derivadas de ese patrimonio en BTC...no te van a absolver del puto pecado original por tener bitcoins.

ya si esas chapas te llegaron de la cuenta en CoinBase de Pablo Emilio Escobar Gabiria, casi k mejor te repiensas lo de declararlos. Ámos, digo yo...pero tú mixma, por supuestón.




Tuttle dijo:


> Vaya, parece que en el BIS se han dado cuenta de que se les puede acabar el cuento.
> 
> Central banks cannot allow cryptocurrencies to develop - says the head of BIS - The Crypto Time



Sep, el de la lechera y olé...y vendrá Caperucita libertaóra a llevarnos en su nave espacial.

Los bancos centrales ( tras el opíparo ensayo general de 2017 donde dejaron en putas bragas el histórico Canibalismo de Nakamoto , drenaje monopolístico bitcoñero de riqueza de otros proyectos HASTA ENTONCES mediante p&dumps especulativos gracias a su exceso de liquidez en una Shitland deliberadamente desrregulada , libre & salvaje... k ya les salió bien a cuenta ) llevan dos añazos pudiendo proveerse de "cuento" con rebajas de más del 80% en BTC y del 90 en altcoins.

Los 20.000 pavos de BTC fueron el fiat de los banksters dejando las cosas claritas a tu juguete, estimado Tuttle, muñeca hinchable hoy rellena de Tether a la k menearon en aquel ATH como a cualquier shitcoin de quinta, no jodas.

Ande hay patrón no manda marinero, la banka gana y rien ne va plus. Tó junto.

A esperar la próxima bullrun , poner el cazo y todo OK...pero fantasías animadas Robinhoodianas de ayer y hoy...como k ya pelín rebasadas, no ?


----------



## _______ (9 Dic 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Se nota que no sabes como funciona Hacienda.



Van a encarcelarte por comprar cosas con Bitcoin? Por pagar en una criptomonda, que terminan teniendo que aceptarla como método de pago con el colapso del euro y dólar k viene? 

Acaso un, argentino que compró euros en el año 2000 tiene que pagar impuestos sobre la, revalorización de los, euros frente al, peso ahora? Claro que no. Tampoco alguien con BTC tendrá que pagar ningún impuesto marginal si no vende BTC. 

En todo caso sobran paises fuera de este estercolero de ratas


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2019)

Hola, tengo una pregunta que no han sabido responder en el subforo de bolsa e inversiones:

Cuánto pagaríais por una unidad de cuenta de un sistema de pagos que no sería capaz de dar un buen servicio si se utilizase en las transacciones diarias una ciudad del tamaño de Barakaldo gastando para ello más electricidad que toda Suiza?

Es que he oído que me voy a hacer rico si invierto, como lo veis?


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hola, tengo una pregunta que no han sabido responder en el subforo de bolsa e inversiones:
> 
> Cuánto pagaríais por una unidad de cuenta de un sistema de pagos que no sería capaz de dar un buen servicio si se utilizase en las transacciones diarias una ciudad del tamaño de Barakaldo gastando para ello más electricidad que toda Suiza?
> 
> Es que he oído que me voy a hacer rico si invierto, como lo veis?



Pues así a ojo unos 258324€ mas o menos


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2019)

Piden más de 6.000 euros pero son unidades limitadas y cuando colapse el dinero fiat he oído que podría llegar a valer millones de euros. 

El Bitcoin lo tengo en mente, si. Lo ves más seguro?


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2019)

Es una idea genial, si por eso la tengo en mente. No hay duda de que triunfará y su adopción será masiva.

He calculado que se tardará algo más de siete décadas hasta que todo el mundo pase su dinero fiat al nuevo sistema. Crees que tardará tanto tiempo la transición?

Gracias!


----------



## MIP (10 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He calculado que se tardará algo más de siete décadas hasta que todo el mundo pase su dinero fiat al nuevo sistema. Crees que tardará tanto tiempo la transición?
> 
> Gracias!



¿En que se basa ese calculo?


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2019)

MIP dijo:


> ¿En que se basa ese calculo?



En la capacidad para procesar transacciones de este nuevo sistema y la población mundial.

Pero eso es lo de menos porque por el camino irá ganando de precio seguro. Lo que me preocupa es que en caso de pánico financiero no sea capaz de gestionar tantas transacciones. Pero estando dentro no creo que haya problema.


----------



## MIP (10 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En la capacidad para procesar transacciones de este nuevo sistema y la población mundial.
> 
> Pero eso es lo de menos porque por el camino irá ganando de precio seguro. Lo que me preocupa es que en caso de pánico financiero no sea capaz de gestionar tantas transacciones. Pero estando dentro no creo que haya problema.



¿Tu no has oído hablar de LN en tu vida pichón?


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2019)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Tu no has oído hablar de LN en tu vida pichón?



Si. Usar LN supone la creación de un canal de pago entre particulares cuya primera transacción se agrega a la blockchain. Los cálculos son correctos incluso con LN.


----------



## digipl (10 Dic 2019)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Tu no has oído hablar de LN en tu vida pichón?



Un respeto a nuestro amigo Spielzeug. Está aquí, poniendo a parir al bitcon, desde que tenia dos cifras lo que demuestra tanto su tenacidad como su nula visión de futuro.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2019)

digipl dijo:


> Un respeto a nuestro amigo Spielzeug. Está aquí, poniendo a parir al bitcon, desde que tenia dos cifras lo que demuestra tanto su tenacidad como su nula visión de futuro.



Hacen falta trolls de calidad que hablan de valor para que les conteste un listo hablando de precio. 

Estoy pensando en comprar algo y tenía algunas dudas. Gracias


----------



## _______ (10 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hola, tengo una pregunta que no han sabido responder en el subforo de bolsa e inversiones:
> 
> Cuánto pagaríais por una unidad de cuenta de un sistema de pagos que no sería capaz de dar un buen servicio si se utilizase en las transacciones diarias una ciudad del tamaño de Barakaldo gastando para ello más electricidad que toda Suiza?
> 
> Es que he oído que me voy a hacer rico si invierto, como lo veis?



Tu enfoque es propio del de un paleto calentologo lobotomizado. El cambio climmatico es mentira la crisis energética tsmbien. Hay energía infinita. Si bitcoin esta en 7500folares consumiendo esa energía no es que sea insostenible sino que cuando consuma tanta energía como usa valdrá millones


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2019)

_______ dijo:


> Tu enfoque es propio del de un paleto calentologo lobotomizado. El cambio climmatico es mentira la crisis energética tsmbien. Hay energía infinita. Si bitcoin esta en 7500folares consumiendo esa energía no es que sea insostenible sino que cuando consuma tanta energía como usa valdrá millones



Greta no lo permitirá  

Pero vale, la energía es gratis e infinita como la estupidez humana. Seguiría dando un servicio deficiente en una ciudad de tamaño medio y la adopción masiva que os hará ricos tardaría más de siete décadas en producirse.
Por supuesto la gente esperará lo que haga falta para comprar BTCs y no le importará envejecer hasta que la blockchain procese su primera transacción y conseguir un BTC por el que os pagará millones.

Es un plan sin fisuras...


----------



## tolomeo (10 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Greta no lo permitirá
> 
> Pero vale, la energía es gratis e infinita como la estupidez humana. Seguiría dando un servicio deficiente en una ciudad de tamaño medio y la adopción masiva que os hará ricos tardaría más de siete décadas en producirse.
> Por supuesto la gente esperará lo que haga falta para comprar BTCs y no le importará envejecer hasta que la blockchain procese su primera transacción y conseguir un BTC por el que os pagará millones.
> ...



Tu lo que tienes es una fisura en la cabeza, haber visto bitcoin a dos cifras y tener CERO


----------



## p_pin (10 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Greta no lo permitirá
> 
> Pero vale, la energía es gratis e infinita como la estupidez humana. Seguiría dando un servicio deficiente en una ciudad de tamaño medio y la adopción masiva que os hará ricos tardaría más de siete décadas en producirse.
> Por supuesto la gente esperará lo que haga falta para comprar BTCs y no le importará envejecer hasta que la blockchain procese su primera transacción y conseguir un BTC por el que os pagará millones.
> ...



Minar BTC es rentable, es el libre mercado
El servicio que ofrece BTC lleva funcionando años y así seguirá si losusuarios quieren que sea
En BTC no se promete rentabilidad, se promete que lo que envíes llegará a su destino X ------> Y y ni tú ni nadie podrá impedirlo
Y por ésto y por más es por lo que es probable que un día valga millones, y me pregunto si en tal caso vendrías a trolear ajjaja


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Tu lo que tienes es una fisura en la cabeza, haber visto bitcoin a dos cifras y tener CERO



No pasa nada, si compro antes de la adopción masiva voy a hacerme rico de todas formas, no es así?



p_pin dijo:


> Minar BTC es rentable, es el libre mercado
> El servicio que ofrece BTC lleva funcionando años y así seguirá si losusuarios quieren que sea
> En BTC no se promete rentabilidad, se promete que lo que envíes llegará a su destino X ------> Y y ni tú ni nadie podrá impedirlo
> Y por ésto y por más es por lo que es probable que un día valga millones, y me pregunto si en tal caso vendrías a trolear ajjaja



BTC no promete nada, sólo envía algo.
Cierto, sois los Yescoiners los que prometeis que ese "algo" es dinero y que quien compre se hará inmensamente rico (millones soléis decir que vale) porque es un producto tan bueno que todos querremos tenerlo.

Un producto que no podría procesar los pagos diarios de una ciudad pequeña, que tardaría más de 70 años en poder ser adoptado por todo el mundo, con un gasto de energía descomunal para ello, no es una alternativa realista. 

Qué valor tiene un producto así? Como mucho un euro por unidad de cuenta decían algo más arriba... Que es mejor BTC que ese producto


----------



## p_pin (11 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> BTC no promete nada, sólo envía algo.
> Cierto, sois los Yescoiners los que prometeis que ese "algo" es dinero y que quien compre se hará inmensamente rico (millones soléis decir que vale) porque es un producto tan bueno que todos querremos tenerlo.
> 
> Un producto que no podría procesar los pagos diarios de una ciudad pequeña, que tardaría más de 70 años en poder ser adoptado por todo el mundo, con un gasto de energía descomunal para ello, no es una alternativa realista.
> ...




No haces más que repetirte, no vienes a buscar información, sólo a repetir consignas

BTC no tiene por qué atender los pagos de ninguna ciudad pequeña para ser dinero.... por que si esa fuera la "definición de dinero", el oro tampoco sería dinero.

BTC no va a ser adoptado por "todo el mundo", mejor dicho, no todo el mundo podrá tener BTC.... del mismo modo que no todo el mundo puede tener una cuenta en Suiza, o del mismo modo que cuando hay un corralito a muchos, pero no a todos, los pillan en bolas, esa libertad que ofrece BTC es lo que es valioso

Cuánto vale o valdrá BTC??, pues lo que diga la oferta y la demanda, Cada uno puede tener una opinión respecto al precio, y en este hilo está constatado lo que decían unos y otros, los que decían que no pasaría de 100. 1000, 3800 (barrera infranqueble), 10.000, etc el tiempo es el que pone a cada uno en tu sitio ¿Y tú, que decías que valdría BTC?


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> No haces más que repetirte, no vienes a buscar información, sólo a repetir consignas
> 
> BTC no tiene por qué atender los pagos de ninguna ciudad pequeña para ser dinero.... por que si esa fuera la "definición de dinero", el oro tampoco sería dinero.
> 
> ...



Vengo a buscar información para saber si sois conscientes de que el precio de BTC descuenta una adopción masiva que por el propio protocolo de validación resulta imposible.

Veo que ya lo sabéis pero que no es un problema ya que no es necesario y por tanto está descontado en el precio. 

Respecto a cuanto vale BTC, exactamente 100 millones (de satoshis).

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## digipl (11 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar algo y tenía algunas dudas. Gracias



Comprar ¿el que? Espero que no sea ninguna cripto porque para alguien que podría haber hecho más de un 100X sin despeinarse, cualquier cosa que pase, sea ganar o perder, siempre supondrá un enorme fracaso. Lo mejor, en estos casos, es mantenerse alejado de este mundillo lo máximo posible.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Vengo a buscar información para saber si sois conscientes de que el precio de BTC descuenta una adopción masiva que por el propio protocolo de validación resulta imposible.



Ni de coña. Si se descontara una adopción masiva el bitcoin estaría en 6 cifras mínimo.


----------



## kikepm (11 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> No haces más que repetirte, no vienes a buscar información, sólo a repetir consignas
> 
> BTC no tiene por qué atender los pagos de ninguna ciudad pequeña para ser dinero.... por que si esa fuera la "definición de dinero", el oro tampoco sería dinero.
> 
> ...



Todo esto viene a cuento de que ha habido un pequeño rifi-rafe en el hilo del oro de Fernando, y creo que piensa que algunos bitcoiners son los responsables. Los argumentos que ha expuesto son en parte los que quería discutir en el hilo del oro.

Al final, su participación no enriquece porque viene con la mentalidad del que nunca va a cambiar de opinión, pase lo que pase. Lo cual le pasa a muchos nocoiners, como slavefighter, que llevan dando el mismo mensaje desde el comienzo de los tiempos, sin variarlo ni siquiera un ápice a pesar de que los hechos, hasta ahora al menos, niegan su interpretación de la realidad.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Minar BTC es rentable, es el libre mercado
> El servicio que ofrece BTC lleva funcionando años y así seguirá si losusuarios quieren que sea
> En BTC no se promete rentabilidad, se promete que lo que envíes llegará a su destino X ------> Y y ni tú ni nadie podrá impedirlo
> Y por ésto y por más es por lo que es probable que un día valga millones, y me pregunto si en tal caso vendrías a trolear ajjaja



Este forero posteará igual, porque ya lo hacía cuando estaba a 10 dólares. Y sigue con ese complejo y esa vena del "no puede ser".
Bah, son foreros inútiles, que no aportan nada. Yo le tengo en ignorados hace tiempo, por gafe, más que nada.

La gente gafe es mejor que se cueza en su propio jugo, sólo traen mala suerte.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Todo esto viene a cuento de que ha habido un pequeño rifi-rafe en el hilo del oro de Fernando, y creo que piensa que algunos bitcoiners son los responsables. Los argumentos que ha expuesto son en parte los que quería discutir en el hilo del oro.
> 
> Al final, su participación no enriquece porque viene con la mentalidad del que nunca va a cambiar de opinión, pase lo que pase. Lo cual le pasa a muchos nocoiners, como slavefighter, que llevan dando el mismo mensaje desde el comienzo de los tiempos, sin variarlo ni siquiera un ápice a pesar de que los hechos, hasta ahora al menos, niegan su interpretación de la realidad.



Yo hablo del oro donde toca y del BTC también, es decir aquí. En el hilo de Fernando se ha pedido muchas veces que se deje de promocionar allí BTC que para eso está este hilo. Aquí estoy.

Cuál es el problema? Tampoco puedo escribir aquí? Ni siquiera troleo hablando de temas que no estéis tratando. Hablo de la adopción masiva que os va a hacer ricos, igual que vosotros.

Aunque por lo que veo ahora decís que no se producirá pero que eso no afecta al precio que está descontado porqué todo el mundo sabe que no ocurrirá. También comentaste que el objetivo principal de BTC no era ser dinero de uso cotidiano.

Estoy sorprendido porque no es lo que normalmente se dice al respecto en los hilos que espameais.

Así que pregunto. Cuál es el objetivo principal de BTC?


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2019)

Por eso estoy aquí. Ya veo que estaba equivocado, lo que he leído en otros hilos era un mensaje unitario. Por eso pensaba que la mayoría de los Yescoiners tenía claro que BTC iba a ser la alternativa monetaria del futuro que sería adoptada por todo el mundo y por tanto quien no compre una oportunidad así es tonto.

Veo que no. Tú por ejemplo crees que será lo que se use en las transacciones entre Estados y grandes empresas lo que hará rico a quien lo tenga. Lo que más me ha sorprendido de hecho, es que tanto @tastas como @kikepm dicen que el objetivo principal de BTC no es ser dinero. Quería saber más, si es posible.


----------



## kikepm (11 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo hablo del oro donde toca y del BTC también, es decir aquí. En el hilo de Fernando se ha pedido muchas veces que se deje de promocionar allí BTC que para eso está este hilo. Aquí estoy.
> 
> Cuál es el problema? Tampoco puedo escribir aquí? Ni siquiera troleo hablando de temas que no estéis tratando. Hablo de la adopción masiva que os va a hacer ricos, igual que vosotros.
> 
> ...



Por mi puedes escribir donde quieras, yo no tengo problema con esto. Si te fijas en mis palabras, no verás hostilidad, solo una descripción de lo que me parecen los hechos. De hecho creo que eres un tipo muy inteligente y con el que se puede debatir bien sobre temas monetarios. También es evidente que vienes a trolear, pero siendo un tipo válido como eres, deberías abrir tu mente a los argumentos ajenos, al menos en forma metódica.

El objetivo de BTC no existe, en todo caso hay muchas visiones, opiniones, objetivos, tantos como personas en el mundillo BTC.

Sin duda en su comienzo se esperaba que BTC fuera otra cosa que lo que ha llegado a ser, pero en mi opinión esto no es necesariamente algo malo. Si bien BTC fue lanzado por SN como un medio de pago descentralizado, que eventualmente podría sustituir y acabar con el dinero estatal, con los años, y ya entro en el terreno de lo que es mi opinión, BTC se ha convertido en uno de los mejores resguardos de valor, que deriva de sus propiedades, las cuales provienen de su buen diseño.

Como resguardo de valor, veremos en los próximos años (si tengo razón), como BTC no solo no muere, como pronostican todos los medios de masas, los grandes inversores, los gobiernos y bloggeros nocoiners, sino que en el momento en que se produzca una crisis financiera, una hiperinflación en un país de tamaño significativo, un corralito, entonces veremos si BTC es capaz de cumplir las expectativas y pasa a ser el refugio de muchos de los que no tienen acceso a cosas como el oro o la plata, llevando con ello la cotización a valores inesperados.

Por esto te decía lo de la humildad, no es que yo no confíe en que no pueda o vaya a suceder un ascenso meteórico (tampoco descarto un hundimiento y la no adopción de largo plazo), pero la seguridad con la que hablais sus detractores a veces es un poco risible, dais por muerto a BTC y en realidad está más vivo que nunca. Al menos, no se, en mi caso, si fuera un antiBTC, antes de hablar y propagar ideas que no se corresponden con la realidad sino con mis propios deseos, sería un poco más humilde en el alcance de mis afirmaciones.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Por mi puedes escribir donde quieras, yo no tengo problema con esto. Si te fijas en mis palabras, no verás hostilidad, solo una descripción de lo que me parecen los hechos. De hecho creo que eres un tipo muy inteligente y con el que se puede debatir bien sobre temas monetarios. También es evidente que vienes a trolear, pero siendo un tipo válido como eres, deberías abrir tu mente a los argumentos ajenos, al menos en forma metódica.
> 
> El objetivo de BTC no existe, en todo caso hay muchas visiones, opiniones, objetivos, tantos como personas en el mundillo BTC.
> 
> ...



Si te fijas, en mis palabras tampoco. 
Yo entiendo por troll alguien que viene a hablar de cosas no relacionadas con el hilo insistentemente o insulta para desviar la atención del tema que se esté tratando. Alguien que con educación habla del tema del hilo aunque tenga una opinión diferente a la mayoría, no lo es. 

Ya comenté que no puedes pedirme humildad por ser categorico con que a día de hoy la adopción masiva sería inviable. Eso no me lo saco de la manga, son números que puede calcular cualquiera. 

Respecto a que BTC vaya a ser refugio en caso de pánico financiero está por ver, me sorprende que lo tengas tan claro. Hasta ahora no ha habido ningún pánico financiero o monetario serio desde su creación. En caso de panico, la horda se mueve en la misma dirección y la puerta de BTC es demasiado pequeña para entrar. Los que lo intentasen atascarian esa salida rápidamente. Y quién ya tenga BTC tampoco podría usarlos mientras dure el atasco.

Creo que en caso de panico financiero lo principal es la liquidez entendida como facilidad y rapidez en validar la transacción. Y será lo que busque la gente. No veo las ventajas en algo que no se podría liquidar fácilmente cuando más falta hace.


----------



## tastas (11 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que más me ha sorprendido de hecho, es que tanto @tastas como @kikepm dicen que el objetivo principal de BTC no es ser dinero. Quería saber más, si es posible.



The refieres a cuando he dicho que el principal objetivo de btc no es hacer las mismas transacciones que VISA?
Porque si no es de ahí de dónde tratas de manipular, tendré que pedirte que saques dónde digo que Bitcoin no pretende ser dinero.

PD: yo te sacaré una frase donde se intuye que Bitcoin ya es dinero.

Taptap


----------



## kikepm (11 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si te fijas, en mis palabras tampoco.
> Yo entiendo por troll alguien que viene a hablar de cosas no relacionadas con el hilo insistentemente o insulta para desviar la atención del tema que se esté tratando. Alguien que con educación habla del tema del hilo aunque tenga una opinión diferente a la mayoría, no lo es.
> 
> Ya comenté que no puedes pedirme humildad por ser categorico con que a día de hoy la adopción masiva sería inviable. Eso no me lo saco de la manga, son números que puede calcular cualquiera.
> ...



A ver, tienes que entendernos. Por aquí han pasado multitud de trolls, unos muy mal intencionados, otros peor que eso, probablemente pagados, porque su sinrazón, su insistencia era tal que no cabía bajo otra óptica que la de un trabajo remunerado. Una insistencia que era una y otra vez socavada con argumentos excepcionales por varias personas del hilo, con paciencia y conocimiento.

Precisamente tu argumento de iliquidez ante una avalancha es el caso contrario. Si la gente hace cola para pagar por intercambiar fiat por BTC, lo que ocurrirá es que subirán las tasas por transacción efectuada, una solución oferta-demanda, de mercado. Eso pujará al precio, no lo contrario. La gente entrará en BTC porque este se revelará, ya lo hizo en el pasado, como la mejor forma de mantener el valor de los activos frente al caos que en algún momento del futuro se producirá. BTC subirá porque la gente que empiece la desbandada fiat lo comprará a precios actuales, el vaciado del lado de la oferta hará subir el precio, lo que en un estado de caos hará que más gente huya en la misma dirección.

Por supuesto, otros como el oro y la plata viajarán a la luna, en el proceso de degradación que abarcará todos los sectores, todas las economías.

¿Que BTC es un activo intangible? Pues, si, como el 99% de todos los activos actuales.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Así que pregunto. Cuál es el objetivo principal de BTC?



Ofrecer certidumbre matemática fácilmente cuantificable y un marco autónomo en el que hacer uso de esa certidumbre.


----------



## uhnitas (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Así que pregunto. Cuál es el objetivo principal de BTC?



Solucionar un grave problema del dinero actual, la dependencia de la confianza.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un producto que no podría procesar los pagos diarios de una ciudad pequeña, que tardaría más de 70 años en poder ser adoptado por todo el mundo, con un gasto de energía descomunal para ello, no es una alternativa realista.



Eso ya esta solucionado. Me parece que no has oido hablar de Lightning network. Da la impresion de que te has quedado anclado en el 2010


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

El uso y abuso del término ‘blockchain’

Un registro informático de monedas de oro no tiene manera de saber si una moneda de oro existe físicamente o no, si es auténtica, donde está y quien la controla. Esta información la tiene que proporcionar un tercero.
Un sistema informático puede dar cuenta de la existencia, integridad y exactitud de un conjunto de datos solo si el ámbito y naturaleza de los datos está estrictamente circunscrita al propio sistema informático (datos nativos), como es el caso de Bitcoin. Si los datos son externos el sistema necesitará delegar en terceros de confianza, ¡que es exactamente lo que se supone que un sistema basado en blockchain pretende evitar!

Por tanto, es obvio que cualquier sistema que aspire a esta cuasi total verificabilidad necesariamente ha de imponer una fortísima asimetría entre la capacidad de enviar transacciones y la capacidad para verificarlas. 

¿Cómo lo hace Bitcoin? Pues aunque el bueno de Satoshi Nakamoto tuvo la idea genial del Proof of Work por el que para enviar transacciones se exige un alto coste computacional que a su vez es muy barato de verificar, no pudo saltarse los límites de lo materialmente posible. La idea genial de Satoshi tuvo que pasar además por la prosaica condición de limitar el número de transacciones por unidad de tiempo.
...la charlatanería blockchain tiene el éxito que tiene cuando acusa a Bitcoin de ser lento. No, la lentitud de la capa básica de Bitcoin no es un problema sino una virtud necesaria que habilita la verificación universal.

Podemos concluir que toda blockchain que prometa inmutabilidad sin ser universalmente verificable es con toda probabilidad un cuento chino. Y volviendo a las aplicaciones de la “tecnología blockchain” yo me pregunto, ¿dónde es más interesante centrar nuestro esfuerzo, en intentar monitorizar la procedencia del pollo campero o en construir un sistema candidato a ser un dinero de libre mercado?

CC @Spielzeug 

Taptap


----------



## digipl (12 Dic 2019)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Eso ya esta solucionado. Me parece que no has oido hablar de Lightning network. Da la impresion de que te has quedado anclado en el 2010



Lamentablemente no. Sin contar los problemas de rutaje, y su tendencia a un sistema seudodescentralizado, los condicionantes de la LN limitan enormemente el numero de transacciones offline que podemos esperar se realicen dentro de cada cadena.

Hasta que empiece a funcionar de verdad no lo sabremos pero dudo mucho que el ratio Offline/Online supere, en el mejor de los casos, algunas decenas (posiblemente menos). Eso hace que el aumento global de las TPS difícilmente alcance ni el millon por hora lo cual sigue estando muy lejos de un sistema global mundial.

Mi impresión es que hará falta otra capa (sidechains???, +sharding???), rebajando además nuestra exigencia de seguridad, para poder disponer de un sistema verdaderamente global.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ofrecer certidumbre matemática fácilmente cuantificable y un marco autónomo en el que hacer uso de esa certidumbre.



La autonomía en una transacción sólo es posible si los dos actores implicados pueden validarla por si mismos. Si no se puede se depende de un tercero que la valide. Algo intangible por su propia naturaleza depende de un tercero. 



uhnitas dijo:


> Solucionar un grave problema del dinero actual, la dependencia de la confianza.



Confías en que llegado el momento tú transacción será validada por un tercero que no puede procesar más de 2.000 transacciones cada 10 minutos. 



ninfireblade dijo:


> Eso ya esta solucionado. Me parece que no has oido hablar de Lightning network. Da la impresion de que te has quedado anclado en el 2010



La creación del canal de pago de LN implica una primera transacción que tiene que ser registrada en la blockchain para poder estar activa. En pánico comprador o vendedor habría que registrar esos nuevos canales de pago así que no soluciona el problema.

@tastas , tanto tu como kikepm decís que el objetivo principal de BTC no es poder procesar muchas transacciones. Eso limita su uso como dinero.

El número de transacciones que permite el tercero validador impide tanto su uso cotidiano como medio de pago por más de 100.000 usuarios ni sería validable en caso de pánico financiero ya que se producirían más transacciones de las que puede gestionar con un tiempo de espera razonable. Creo que en caso de panico es necesario que haya rapidez en la validación o el panico aumentará.


----------



## Don Meliton (12 Dic 2019)

Tranquilos, que seguiremos diciendo lo mismo cuando vuelva a estar a 10 dólares.

Los que compraron cuando estaba a 15000 se deben estar cagando en vuestras cabezas, por suerte no es mi caso, pero vaya cojones teneis para seguir pavoneándoos como pavos reales cuando vuestras gilipolleces han debido costarle a mas de uno un buen pico.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> A ver, tienes que entendernos. Por aquí han pasado multitud de trolls, unos muy mal intencionados, otros peor que eso, probablemente pagados, porque su sinrazón, su insistencia era tal que no cabía bajo otra óptica que la de un trabajo remunerado. Una insistencia que era una y otra vez socavada con argumentos excepcionales por varias personas del hilo, con paciencia y conocimiento.
> 
> Precisamente tu argumento de iliquidez ante una avalancha es el caso contrario. Si la gente hace cola para pagar por intercambiar fiat por BTC, lo que ocurrirá es que subirán las tasas por transacción efectuada, una solución oferta-demanda, de mercado. Eso pujará al precio, no lo contrario. La gente entrará en BTC porque este se revelará, ya lo hizo en el pasado, como la mejor forma de mantener el valor de los activos frente al caos que en algún momento del futuro se producirá. BTC subirá porque la gente que empiece la desbandada fiat lo comprará a precios actuales, el vaciado del lado de la oferta hará subir el precio, lo que en un estado de caos hará que más gente huya en la misma dirección.
> 
> ...




Es que ese caos ya ocurre en muchos lugares del planeta. Tenemos todos la manía de mirarnos el ombligo desde nuestros sofás de Europeistán. Pero es que fuera ocurre todos los días. Y no hace falta irse a Venezuela o Argentina, lugares extremos. Sólo en mi caso, he vivido 3 casos en un lustro, en tres países que tampoco son los más inflacionarios del mundo, ni los más caóticos:

- Devaluación del peso dominicano de un 22% frente al euro
- Devaluación del rublo ruso de un 60% frente al euro
- Devaluación de la lira turca de más de un *120%* frente al euro.

Y eso sin contar con las revalorizaciones. Dicho de otro modo: los que no han hecho nada, han pasado de tener 100.000 euros en liras turcas...a tener 40.000. De un día para otro. Sin más.

Yo no entiendo demasiado de blockchain, de BTC, de nodos, de LN...pero sí he visto y experimentado la práctica de lo que supone un método alternativo de protección. Ni siquiera contando con las revalorizaciones; sólo hablo del método. Es 100% efectivo. Y lo he vivido yo, no me lo ha contado la wiki, ni los mass mierda.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Dic 2019)

Hic Sunt Cojones dijo:


> Tranquilos, que seguiremos diciendo lo mismo cuando vuelva a estar a 10 dólares.
> 
> Los que compraron cuando estaba a 15000 se deben estar cagando en vuestras cabezas, por suerte no es mi caso, pero vaya cojones teneis para seguir pavoneándoos como pavos reales cuando vuestras gilipolleces han debido costarle a mas de uno un buen pico.



Otro ejemplo de nocoiner que sólo se ve su polla, en su sofá de albacete.
Rema


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Dic 2019)

La llegada de haters suele ser un buen indicador.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La autonomía en una transacción sólo es posible si los dos actores implicados pueden validarla por si mismos. Si no se puede se depende de un tercero que la valide. Algo intangible por su propia naturaleza depende de un tercero.



Los mineros no son los que validan las transacciones, son los nodos. Los mineros lo único que hacen es aportar prueba de trabajo al sistema a cambio de una comisión.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Confías en que llegado el momento tú transacción será validada por un tercero que no puede procesar más de 2.000 transacciones cada 10 minutos.



Ya te he dicho que los mineros no validan, son los nodos los que lo hacen. Y sí, al fin y al cabo "confío" en que todo el sistema de desincentivos y de libre mercado que lleva funcionando en Bitcoin ininterrumpidamente durante diez años, siga haciéndolo cuando yo lo necesite. Sí. Confío en ello.



Spielzeug dijo:


> @tastas , tanto tu como kikepm decís que el objetivo principal de BTC no es poder procesar muchas transacciones. Eso limita su uso como dinero.



Bitcoin no es dinero. Es mucho más que eso.



Spielzeug dijo:


> El número de transacciones que permite el tercero validador impide tanto su uso cotidiano como medio de pago por más de 100.000 usuarios ni sería validable en caso de pánico financiero ya que se producirían más transacciones de las que puede gestionar con un tiempo de espera razonable. Creo que en caso de panico es necesario que haya rapidez en la validación o el panico aumentará.



Durante estos diez años de funcionamiento ininterrumpido ha habido experiencia más que de sobra durante momentos de pánico alcista, pánico bajista, pánico al baneo, pánico al desmantelamiento, pánico a un bug catastrófico, pánico a un fork malicioso, pánico... y más pánico como para saber que Bitcoin responde siempre de forma fiable.

Si el uso de la red se incrementa, existen mecanismos de mercado bien claros para seleccionar los usos de mayor valor añadido. Hemos visto DE TODO, durante todo este tiempo y lo único que sabemos es que Bitcoin seguirá funcionando tal y como se diseñó y seguirá rigiéndose por los mecanismos más fiables que conocemos (los del libre mercado). De ningún otro activo se puede decir esto con tanto orgullo como lo decimos nosotros.


----------



## Columbiner (12 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La llegada de haters suele ser un buen indicador.



La de hamburguesas que vas a poder comer con todos esos Bitcoins, ¿eh, gordo?


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La autonomía en una transacción sólo es posible si los dos actores implicados pueden validarla por si mismos. Si no se puede se depende de un tercero que la valide. Algo intangible por su propia naturaleza depende de un tercero.



Explica eso de que Bitcoin depende de un tercero de confianza. Si lo haces bien, probablemente te darán un premio por refutar a Satoshi, que inventó Bitcoin para evitar tener que depender de un tercero en pagos online.



> @tastas , tanto tu como kikepm decís que el objetivo principal de BTC no es poder procesar muchas transacciones. Eso limita su uso como dinero.
> Creo que en caso de panico es necesario que haya rapidez en la validación o el panico aumentará.



Una cosa es que limite y otra que imposibilite, que es lo que haces cuando dices que Bitcoin es humo.
Por cierto no has dado tu opinión sobre opendime, que permite al menos tantas transacciones, sin necesidad de un tercero como el oro.

Taptap


----------



## Amaro9 (12 Dic 2019)

Si quieres experimentar con la red Lightning de bitcoin les dejo una cartera online que permite experimentar con esta nueva tecnología de bitcoin de una forma fácil. Dan 1000 satoshis (0.00001 bitcoin) solo por registrarse y se pueden conseguir 2000 satoshis más por realizar acciones como realizar tu primer envío.

*www.bottle.li*


**

Si no sabes donde gastar los satoshis ganados aquí tienes unas ideas:

Satoshi's Place

POLLOFEED

Lightning Roulette ⚡


----------



## p_pin (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La autonomía en una transacción sólo es posible si los dos actores implicados pueden validarla por si mismos. Si no se puede se depende de un tercero que la valide. Algo intangible por su propia naturaleza depende de un tercero.



*Cliente vs Nodos Mineros*
_Es importante tener en cuenta que ejecutar un nodo completo no es lo mismo que ejecutar un nodo de minería de datos completo. Mientras que los mineros tienen que invertir en hardware y software de minería caros, cualquiera puede ejecutar un nodo de validación completo. Además, antes de intentar minar un bloque, un minero debe recopilar las transacciones pendientes que previamente fueron aceptadas como válidas por los nodos completos. A continuación, el minero crea un bloque candidato (con un grupo de transacciones) y trata de minar ese bloque. Si el minero logra encontrar una solución válida para ese bloque, lo transmite a la red y los otros nodos completos verificarán la validez del bloque. Por lo tanto, *las reglas de consenso están determinadas y aseguradas por la red distribuida de nodos de validación y no por los mineros.*_

¿Qué son los nodos? | Binance Academy

Además que si no me equivoco uno mismo puede validar su propia transacción, que lo corrobore alguien si estoy equivocado


----------



## bmbnct (12 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> .....
> 
> Además que si no me equivoco uno mismo puede validar su propia transacción, que lo corrobore alguien si estoy equivocado



Por supuesto; pero para eso has de realizarla desde el nodo completo o conectado a él (Electrum server, Samourai Dojo...).


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los mineros no son los que validan las transacciones, son los nodos. Los mineros lo único que hacen es aportar prueba de trabajo al sistema a cambio de una comisión.
> 
> Ya te he dicho que los mineros no validan, son los nodos los que lo hacen. Y sí, al fin y al cabo "confío" en que todo el sistema de desincentivos y de libre mercado que lleva funcionando en Bitcoin ininterrumpidamente durante diez años, siga haciéndolo cuando yo lo necesite. Sí. Confío en ello.
> 
> Bitcoin no es dinero. Es mucho más que eso.



Confías en que un TERCERO valide tu transacción. Vamos poniéndonos de acuerdo porque se suele decir que BTC no requiere de confianza en terceros.

Hay un tercero en la transacción del que se depende para que ésta pueda ser validada y que no puede procesar más de 2.000 transacciones cada 10 minutos. No hay garantía alguna de que tu transacción vaya a ser procesada en los próximos 10 minutos.

Si ya 10 minutos de validación resulta excesivo en la mayoría de transacciones en caso de saturación de órdenes sin procesar no sabes cuándo se podrá realizar la transacción. Poco uso como dinero se puede hacer sin poder validar las transacciones de manera inmediata y de la forma más económica para ambas partes (comisión por transacción lo más cercana a 0). Y si no se pudiesen validar esas transacciones por el motivo que sea, no tienes nada ya que es virtual.

Ya hemos visto saturación de órdenes sin que realmente haya ocurrido nada especial en el sistema financiero. Un evento serio a nivel monetario o un panico financiero son escenarios que no ha vivido BTC. En caso de panico, 2.000 transacciones cada 10 minutos convierte a BTC en una ratonera de la que no se puede salir. 

Es un paraguas que sólo funciona cuando hace buen tiempo. Creo que con esto también respondo a tastas


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Confías en que un TERCERO valide tu transacción. Vamos poniéndonos de acuerdo porque se suele decir que BTC no requiere de confianza en terceros.
> 
> Y si no se pudiesen validar esas transacciones por el motivo que sea, no tienes nada ya que es virtual.
> 
> Ya hemos visto saturación de órdenes sin que realmente haya ocurrido nada especial en el sistema financiero. En caso de evento serio o panico escenario no lo ha vivido BTC. En caso de panico, 2.000 transacciones cada 10 minutos convierte a BTC en una ratonera de la que no se puede salir.



No me has dicho nada sobre opendime y su capacidad para proveer de al menos tantas transacciones como con oro, ya que son bitcoins físicos. 
Si crees que tu explicación sobre por qué btc depende de terceros es buena, deberías publicarla en una revista de matemáticas o criptografía.
Las transacciones las puede validar uno mismo, con un nodo de Bitcoin comprobando que las normas de consenso se cumplen. Luego tendrás que enviarla a la red y ver si se incluye e un bloque. Los mineros competirán por aquellas transacciones que les resulten más rentables, e incluso ese minero podrías ser tú mismo e incluirla en el bloque. Para comprobar que tú transacción está en la cadena de bloques, podrás hacerlo con tu nodo completo.

Sigo sin ver ese tercero de confianza pero si tienes razón seguro que hay algún paper dispuesto a publicar que Satoshi cometió algún error o aún mejor, te pones corto y demuestras en la práctica donde está ese error.


Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Sigo sin ver ese tercero de confianza pero si tienes razón seguro que hay algún paper dispuesto a publicar que Satoshi cometió algún error o aún mejor, te pones corto y demuestras en la práctica donde está ese error.



El tercero en confianza lo estás mencionando: el papel de Satoshi dónde se establece el protocolo de validación de las transacciones y que establece un límite a la capacidad para procesarlas.

Tú confías en que se validarán tus transacciones y que serán incluidas en el próximo bloque. Las opciones que mencionas incluyen siempre alguna transacción que ha de ser registrada.

No tiene nada que ver con criptografía lo que estoy diciendo. Digo qué el protocolo en el que confiáis tiene unas características muy buenas pero también limitaciones de uso práctico que hacen inviable su uso como dinero de uso cotidiano y que pueden resultar muy peligrosas en caso de panico financiero.

Si hubiese un evento serio con el dinero fiat o el sistema financiero, seríais los propios Yescoiners quienes atascariais el acceso para resguardar lo que tengáis en fiat. Y agravariais la situación cuando los que se den cuenta del problema intenten salir.

En caso de panico se entra en modo horda. Y la horda sois también los Yescoiners, taponando la entrada al refugio que también es vuestra salida.


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tú confías en que se validarán tus transacciones y que serán incluidas en el próximo bloque. Las opciones que mencionas incluyen siempre alguna transacción que ha de ser registrada.



También confío en que mañana saldrá el sol y en que el agua me moje. Soy un inocentón.



> Si hubiese un evento serio con el dinero fiat o el sistema financiero, seríais los propios Yescoiners quienes atascariais el acceso para resguardar lo que tengáis en fiat. Y agravariais la situación cuando los que se den cuenta del problema intenten salir.
> 
> En caso de panico se entra en modo horda. Y la horda sois también los Yescoiners, taponando la entrada al refugio que también es vuestra salida.



Aclárate, el pánico o es de sobreventa por desconfianza en Bitcoin o es pánico de sobrecompra por desconfianza en el sistema fiat. Las dos cosas a la vez se me antojan complicadas.
Los yescoiners, cuando veamos que hay ostias por entrar, nos alegraremos de que más gente huya del sistema fiat y venderemos unos pocos, sabiendo que en épocas de alta demanda la tasa por hacer uso de la red Bitcoin aumenta. Los más previsores, incluso, tendrán preparado un opendime para casos como estos, o con una sola transacción prepararán 10, 20 o los cacharros que se les antoje haciendo un uso eficiente de la red.


Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> También confío en que mañana saldrá el sol y en que el agua me moje. Soy un inocentón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes que entender que tu formas parte de la horda Yescoiner en caso de evento financiero o monetario (ya lo he dicho, si no lees bien lo que digo voy a dejar de perder tiempo en responderte).

Los Yescoiners seréis los primeros que querréis poner a salvo lo que tengáis todavía en fiat y bloqueareis vuestra propia salida. Cuando veáis tiempos de espera inadmisibles y puja al alza en las comisiones para poder incluir la transacción y poder entrar, querréis salir y la puerta es la misma. Ten en cuenta que el pánico se retroalimenta si no hay inmediatez en la solución.

Hay suficientes Yescoiners para que con que un 1% entre en pánico el protocolo en el que confias no pueda gestionar las transacciones sin saturarse de órdenes. Si hay un evento serio a nivel monetario va a haber más de un 1% que entre en panico. Y si te das cuenta, da lo mismo que el pánico sea comprador o vendedor, el efecto es el mismo.


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tienes que entender que tu formas parte de la horda Yescoiner en caso de evento financiero o monetario (ya lo he dicho, si no lees bien lo que digo voy a dejar de perder tiempo en responderte).
> 
> Los Yescoiners seréis los primeros que querréis poner a salvo lo que tengáis todavía en fiat y bloqueareis vuestra propia salida. Cuando veáis tiempos de espera inadmisibles y puja al alza en las comisiones para poder incluir la transacción y poder salir/entrar. Ten en cuenta que el pánico se retroalimenta si no hay inmediatez en la solución.
> 
> Hay suficientes Yescoiners para que con que un 1% entre en pánico el protocolobrn el buque confias no pueda gestionar las transacciones sin saturarse de órdenes. Si hay un evento serio a nivel monetario va a haber más de un 1% que entre en panico. Y si te das cuenta, da lo mismo que el pánico sea comprador o vendedor, el efecto es el mismo.



En caso de pánico comprador, la red colapsaría igual que el Bernabeu y la venta de entradas para un partido de Champions.
En caso de pánico vendedor, los yescoiners volverán a comprar. Aunque también es probable que se pudieran comprarlos todos por un euro, no se puede descartar el fracaso de Bitcoin.

Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> En caso de pánico comprador, la red colapsaría igual que el Bernabeu y la venta de entradas para un partido de Champions.
> En caso de pánico vendedor, los yescoiners volverán a comprar. Aunque también es probable que se pudieran comprarlos todos por un euro, no se puede descartar el fracaso de Bitcoin.
> 
> Taptap



Gente más razonable que tú entenderá el problema y actuará en consecuencia.

Te lo resumo por última vez lo que ocurriría en caso del evento financiero o monetario serio:

1. No más del 1% de los Yescoiners podría poner su fiat a "salvo"
2. Mientras el resto de Yescoiners no podría validar sus transacciones.
3. Si finalmente hay pérdida de confianza en el dinero estatal, tenéis un activo que no podrían usar como medio de pago cotidiano más de 100.000 personas. No se quién querría hacer transacciones con un medio de pago virtual sin saber cuándo se podrá validar. Hay 44.000.000 de wallets, haz cuentas y entiende la magnitud de la horda Yescoiner.
4. El tema de la energía lo dejamos por si fuese gratis e infinita.

Bueno, si no tenéis más preguntas lo dejo aquí que creo que lo he dejado claro y no voy a hacer más que repetirme.

Saludos!

Y por favor respetad los hilos de otra temática o al menos avisad de lo que hay.


----------



## digipl (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Confías en que un TERCERO valide tu transacción. Vamos poniéndonos de acuerdo porque se suele decir que BTC no requiere de confianza en terceros.



No chavalote. No confías en ningún tercero que valide tu transacción. Confías en un protocolo concreto que hace prácticamente imposible que los posibles validadores de tu transacción coluden en tu contra.

Si después de tantos años todavía andamos así, mal vamos.

Y el asustaviejas del pánico y la estrecha salida esta mas que trillado. El Nico ya nos dio el coñazo en su momento. Por favor, no te rebajes a su nivel.


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bueno, si no tenéis más preguntas lo dejo aquí que creo que lo he dejado claro y no voy a hacer más que repetirme.



Por quinta vez. Qué opinas de opendime?

Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Por quinta vez. Qué opinas de opendime?
> 
> Taptap



Te importa la opinión de alguien a quien no escuchas?
Ya te he dicho que toda alternativa para hacer pagos paralelos a la blockchain requiere en último término quedar registrado en la blockchain para tener validez o comenzar a usarlo como LN.

En cualquier caso, lo que importa al respecto es lo que pienses tu que eres un Yescoiner y no yo que no tengo nada. Soy un pobre Nocoiner.


digipl dijo:


> No chavalote. No confías en ningún tercero que valide tu transacción. Confías en un protocolo concreto que hace prácticamente imposible que los posibles validadores de tu transacción coluden en tu contra.



No sólo confías en el protocolo, dependes enteramente de él y tiene limitaciones. Estás limitaciones impiden su uso en situaciones de panico y hacen inviable su uso como dinero cotidiano si se perdiese la confianza en el dinero estatal.

Ale, que ya me estoy repitiendo y no quiero trolear el hilo. Si no veo nada que se pueda explicar con lo ya comentado os dejo.


----------



## kikepm (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 3. Si finalmente hay pérdida de confianza en el dinero estatal, tenéis un activo que no podrían usar como medio de pago cotidiano más de 100.000 personas. No se quién querría hacer transacciones con un medio de pago virtual sin saber cuándo se podrá validar. Hay 44.000.000 de wallets, haz cuentas y entiende la magnitud de la horda Yescoiner.



Es que el objeto de BTC no es ser medio de pago cotidiando. BTC será utilizado como la bomba atómica del resguardo de valor, la gente cambiará cantidades importantes por BTCs, no será usado para pagar el pan en medio del caos, sino para convertir cantidades importantes en una forma dura de dinero a salvo de la inflación y la pérdida de valor que confiere el dinero estatal.


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te importa la opinión de alguien a quien no escuchas?
> Ya te he dicho que toda alternativa para hacer pagos paralelos a la blockchain requiere en último término quedar registrado en la blockchain para tener validez o comenzar a usarlo como LN.



Un minero podría enviar sus 12.5 btc + tasas de su recompensa por encontrar un bloque a un opendime. Pero vamos, que para utilizar redes paralelas a Bitcoin o utilizar objetos físicos donde se lleven bitcoins completamente funcionales y seguros haya que hacer una transacción de Bitcoin no me parece el acabóse.

Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Es que el objeto de BTC no es ser medio de pago cotidiando. BTC será utilizado como la bomba atómica del resguardo de valor, la gente cambiará cantidades importantes por BTCs, no será usado para pagar el pan en medio del caos, sino para convertir cantidades importantes en una forma dura de dinero a salvo de la inflación y la pérdida de valor que confiere el dinero estatal.



Porque iba a servir como reserva de valor algo intangible que no puede ser usado como dinero y no más usos relevantes?

Que crees tú que cualidades hacen de algo una reserva de valor?


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Porque iba a servir como reserva de valor algo intangible que no puede ser usado como dinero y no más usos relevantes?
> 
> Que crees tú que cualidades hacen de algo una reserva de valor?



Poder tocarlo desde luego no.
Deja de decir intangible como si fuera relevante.
El dinero es información, y hace tiempo que esa información no necesita soporte físico.

Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Un minero podría enviar sus 12.5 btc + tasas de su recompensa por encontrar un bloque a un opendime. Pero vamos, que para utilizar redes paralelas a Bitcoin o utilizar objetos físicos donde se lleven bitcoins completamente funcionales y seguros haya que hacer una transacción de Bitcoin no me parece el acabóse.
> 
> Taptap



Todo depende del tamaño de la horda...
Haz cuentas y verás que no es viable a partir de x usuarios.


tastas dijo:


> Poder tocarlo desde luego no.
> Deja de decir intangible como si fuera relevante.
> El dinero es información, y hace tiempo que esa información no necesita soporte físico.
> 
> Taptap



Sólo en las transacciones con bienes tangibles se puede validar entre los dos actores involucrados. Lo intangible SIEMPRE requiere un tercer actor de confianza para ambas partes que de validez la transacción.

Claro que es relevante que ese tercer actor sea fiable y que tenga rapidez suficiente en validarlo ya que si no la transacción no se produce y se buscan alternativas más eficientes.


----------



## kikepm (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Porque iba a servir como reserva de valor algo intangible que no puede ser usado como dinero y no más usos relevantes?
> 
> Que crees tú que cualidades hacen de algo una reserva de valor?



Bueno, en primer lugar decir que BTC SI puede y de hecho ha sido y es usado como dinero. Es decir, permite transacciones de valor, lo que no permite es un uso masivo.

Sólo el mercado puede dictar sentencia en lo que respecta a la capacidad de BTC (o de cualquier otro objeto) para convertirse en reserva. El hecho de que sea inconfiscable lo hace especialmente útil cuando el estado tiene el poder de revocar cualquier ahorro o de realizar quitas a depósitos, restricciones a retiros de cuenta, etc.

La intangibilidad de BTC no es una característica negativa en el sentido de que tampoco lo es con el dinero electrónico que todos usamos diariamente. No logro entender porque alguien que usa a diario una tarjeta que produce cambios en cuentas registradas como unos y ceros en bases de datos bancarias, le pone pegas a que esa base de datos esté repartida en millones de ordenadores en vez de en uno solo.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, en primer lugar decir que BTC SI puede y de hecho ha sido y es usado como dinero. Es decir, permite transacciones de valor, lo que no permite es un uso masivo.
> 
> Sólo el mercado puede dictar sentencia en lo que respecta a la capacidad de BTC (o de cualquier otro objeto) para convertirse en reserva. El hecho de que sea inconfiscable lo hace especialmente útil cuando el estado tiene el poder de revocar cualquier ahorro o de realizar quitas a depósitos, restricciones a retiros de cuenta, etc.
> 
> La intangibilidad de BTC no es una característica negativa en el sentido de que tampoco lo es con el dinero electrónico que todos usamos diariamente. No logro entender porque alguien que usa a diario una tarjeta que produce cambios en cuentas registradas como unos y ceros en bases de datos bancarias, le pone pegas a que esa base de datos esté repartida en millones de ordenadores en vez de en uno solo.



Bien, BTC consigue ser reserva de valor durante los últimos diez años gracias a su convertibilidad a fiat, el resto de transacciones son testimoniales. Ante la imposibilidad para ser dinero de uso cotidiano sirve como reserva de valor sólo si es convertible a lo que se use como dinero de uso cotidiano. A día de hoy el valor del BTC depende completamente de su convertibilidad a fiat.

Si se produce una crisis monetaria que acabase con la confianza del fiat, tendría que tener convertibilidad al dinero de uso cotidiano que lo sustituya ya que no sirve para transacciones cotidianas. Si hasta ahora ha funcionado el sistema es porque holdeais confiando en que la ventana al dinero de uso cotidiano no se cerrará...

Pero si el sistema monetario fiat se viene abajo y la blockchain no tiene capacidad para procesar pagos cotidianos, BTC necesitaría convertibilidad con lo que venga después del fiat para tener valor de reserva.

Que crees que puede sustituir al fiat para dinero de uso cotidiano? Crees que el BTC tendrá convertibilidad a lo que venga después? Si lo que viene no tiene el problema del fiat a la hora de servir como reserva de valor que pasaría con BTC?


----------



## kikepm (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bien, BTC consigue ser reserva de valor durante los últimos diez años gracias a su convertibilidad a fiat, el resto de transacciones son testimoniales. Ante la imposibilidad para ser dinero de uso cotidiano sirve como reserva de valor sólo si es convertible a lo que se use como dinero de uso cotidiano. A día de hoy el valor del BTC depende completamente de su convertibilidad a fiat.
> 
> Si se produce una crisis monetaria que acabase con la confianza del fiat, tendría que tener convertibilidad al dinero de uso cotidiano que lo sustituya ya que no sirve para transacciones cotidianas. Si hasta ahora ha funcionado el sistema es porque holdeais confiando en que la ventana al dinero de uso cotidiano no se cerrará...
> 
> ...



Claro.

Yo no creo que el sistema fiat vaya a colapsar drásticamente, en su conjunto. Antes que la pérdida de valor de la última moneda fiat, ocurrirán eventos parciales en las monedas menos seguras. De hecho, a lo que venimos asistiendo desde el inicio de la época de los bancos centrales es a una disminución paulatina de la confianza, que en los últimos 20 años empieza a ser peligrosa para el sistema.

No se exactamente que va a sustituir a las monedas fiat, pero podemos suponer que al peso argentino lo sustituirá durante un tiempo, como ya fue en el pasado, el dólar. El dólar es la moneda hegemónica, todas las monedas son convertibles en él y por la razón de ser de la política menos bananera, sigue siendo reserva comparada de valor. Por encima del dólar, el franco suizo, como la gráfica USDCHF de largo plazo muestra.

A medida que el fiat vaya desapareciendo, lo sustituirán soluciones de mercado, basadas o no en BTC. Pagarés en oro y plata convertibles. Billetes bancarios basados en los anteriores. Hay una pléyade de posibilidades.

También existe la posibilidad de que el fiat no desaparezca en un plazo de muchas décadas, y que siga perdiendo valor lentamente. En este caso coexistirán ambos sistemas, fiat y BTC


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Claro.
> 
> Yo no creo que el sistema fiat vaya a colapsar drásticamente, en su conjunto. Antes que la pérdida de valor de la última moneda fiat, ocurrirán eventos parciales en las monedas menos seguras. De hecho, a lo que venimos asistiendo desde el inicio de la época de los bancos centrales es a una disminución paulatina de la confianza, que en los últimos 20 años empieza a ser peligrosa para el sistema.
> 
> ...



Se puede resumir en que para que el BTC sirva de reserva de valor hay que confiar en que no va colapsar el dólar.

Es paradójico tener que confiar en que los bancos centrales sabrán manejar la situación y no colapsar para que BTC sirva para su cometido de antídoto contra el robo fiat. El "dinero" no estatal depende de su convertibilidad al dinero estatal inflacionario para tener sentido.


----------



## kikepm (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se puede resumir en que para que el BTC sirva de reserva de valor hay que confiar en que no va colapsar el dólar.
> 
> Es paradójico tener que confiar en que los bancos centrales sabrán manejar la situación y no colapsar para que BTC sirva para su cometido de antídoto contra el robo fiat. El "dinero" no estatal depende de su convertibilidad al dinero estatal inflacionario para tener sentido.



Esa conclusión no se extrae. Es un non sequitur.

Supongamos que todas las monedas fiat colapsan al tiempo que lo hace el dólar, en un tiempo corto.

Bitcoin tomaría una preponderancia importante, sirviendo para pagos de grandes sumas, a nivel internacional, negocios, pagos entre estados quizas. PAra los pagos corrientes, debería aparecer otra moneda, o muchas a nivel local. Algunas o todas basadas en oro, plata, BTC, nada de todo esto es desdeñable, pero resulta ser un escenario bastante apocalíptico, a mi parecer muy improbable.

Las monedas fiat tienen utilidad, no pueden desaparecer de la noche a la mañana sin un sustituto igual o más útil. Por eso la pérdida de valor no es determinante para su abandono.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Esa conclusión no se extrae. Es un non sequitur.
> 
> Supongamos que todas las monedas fiat colapsan al tiempo que lo hace el dólar, en un tiempo corto.
> 
> ...



Mientras dure el fiat, los Estados será lo que usen y ante la desconfianza en el fiat del vecino exigirán un colateral para los grandes pagos. 

Te refieres a que confiaran en BTC como colateral?
En ese caso, porque crees que confiaran en BTC y no en otros activos que todos poseen y que ya es aceptado como colateral a día de hoy en el comercio entre los principales países de Oriente?
Porque querrían delegar en terceros una validación que pueden hacer por si mismos?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

No pienses que eso me hace defensor del "dinero" fiat de los Estados.

Bitcoin es "dinero" porque no se usa ni se podría usar como dinero de uso cotidiano. Sólo sirve como reserva de valor gracias a que el "dinero" de uso cotidiano del Estado se devalúa. Por eso digo que es paradójico que BTC dependa de la existencia del fiat estatal para tener razón de ser.

El dinero tiene que ser tres cosas a la vez. Al dinero Estatal le falla ser una buena reserva de valor. Y a BTC le falla que no sirve como medio de pago viable si se requieren más de 2.000 transacciones cada 10 minutos.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Dic 2019)

El botón del ignore para detectar imbéciles en el foro, está casi al mismo nivel de grandiosidad que el BTC.
Es fantástico


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> El botón del ignore para detectar imbéciles en el foro, está casi al mismo nivel de grandiosidad que el BTC.
> Es fantástico



Ignoras fatal, te voy a enseñar


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

Lo puedes validar rápidamente con tus propios sentidos con bastante grado de fiabilidad, especialmente si está en formato estandarizado. 
Con más tiempo y medios puedes tener un grado de certeza mayor y sin depender de terceros en ningún momento.

El siguiente post no entiendo que quieres decir, lo siento.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

Conoces a alguien en la vida real que valide el dinero fiat físico con algo más que sus sentidos en cada transacción?
Y el fiat es más fácil de falsificar que los metales monetarios en tamaño pequeño y estandarizado (monedas).
Hay muy pocas transacciones que requieran una certeza del 100% ya que a más certeza mayor tiempo requiere la validación. Y el tiempo es oro...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Dic 2019)

Ya lo habréis puesto, pero ahí va:

Exclusive: ING working on digital assets custody technology - sources

En la línea de algunas noticias que han salido sobre Alemania y tal.


----------



## p_pin (13 Dic 2019)

Bueno, como tonto no decir tonto, usamos búsqueda:

Año 2013, BTC cotizaba a 100 dólares aproximadamente

Aquí tenemos a tonto intentando convencer a Sr. Mojón, que BTC era una burbuja a 100 dólares:

Economía: - Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (III)


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

El protocolo no establece que solo se puedan hacer transacciones grandes.
Porque iban a utilizar una red que con más de 2.000 órdenes cada 10 minutos se satura impidiendo validar la transacción?

Sólo China tiene cerca de 1.000.000 de empresas que exportan al extranjero que saturarian la red haciendo pagos "grandes".
Su uso como dinero para el comercio internacional es inviable también.

De todos modos, a día de hoy el comercio internacional se hace en monedas fiat. O bien en dólares o bien se realizan transacciones en las monedas nacionales de los actores involucrados respaldadas en un colateral que límite el riesgo de éstas.

Resumen:
-No sirve para dinero de uso cotidiano.
-Tampoco serviría para grandes pagos internacionales.

Para que sirve el BTC entonces?
Serviría como colateral el BTC?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El protocolo no establece que solo se puedan hacer transacciones grandes.
> Porque iban a utilizar una red que con más de 2.000 órdenes cada 10 minutos se satura impidiendo validar la transacción?
> 
> Sólo China tiene cerca de 1.000.000 de empresas que exportan al extranjero que saturarian la red haciendo pagos "grandes".
> ...



Bitcoin sirve para que vengas tú aquí con el culo en llamas a decirnos para lo que sí sirve Bitcoin y para lo que no


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin sirve para que vengas tú aquí con el culo en llamas a decirnos para lo que sí sirve Bitcoin y para lo que no



Si, para poco más sirve...

Cuánto dices que vale mi culo en llamas? 

Venga mojoncillo que te puedes esforzar en rebatir lo que digo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si, para poco más sirve...
> 
> Cuánto dices que vale mi culo en llamas?
> 
> Venga mojoncillo que te puedes esforzar en rebatir lo que digo.



Llevo rebatiéndotelo desde 2013 por lo menos. ¿Adivinas ya a quién le ha dado el tiempo la razón?


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Llevo rebatiéndotelo desde 2013 por lo menos. ¿Adivinas ya a quién le ha dado el tiempo la razón?



A mí culo en en llamas, mientras no me digas que sirve para algo más que holdearlo y dar el pase a otro que pague más que tú porque cree que está comprando el "dinero" del futuro...

Ni sirve, ni ha servido, ni servirá de dinero de uso cotidiano por el límite en las transacciones. Igualmente para su uso en el comercio internacional.

Te parecerá raro pero así es como funciona el mundo real. Un colateral tiene que tener una serie de características de las que BTC carece: liquidez, precio predecible, buen historial, profundidad de mercado...


----------



## digipl (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para que sirve el BTC entonces?



En tu caso para hacer el ridículo despotricando contra él mientras su precio pasaba de 73$ a 7200$ por unidad.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

digipl dijo:


> En tu caso para hacer el ridículo despotricando contra él mientras su precio pasaba de 73$ a 7200$ por unidad.



Crees que vale 7200 dólares una unidad de ridículo de Spielzeug?

Me alegra que me tengáis en tan alta estima  

Para que más sirve dices?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug te has quedado estancado en 2010, bájate el Zap y flipa con la LN y los pagos instantáneos. En los próximos años veremos cómo todos los monederos irán integrando poco a poco la LN y el debate de la escalabilidad quedará zanjado para siempre. Se dice que las LN son tan potentes que podremos cobrar la nómina no mensualmente sinó minuto a minuto.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

Qué entiendes tú por liquidez?

Un hilo con las aplicaciones reales ya que las monetarias son inviables. Creéis que las aplicaciones no monetarias de BTC justifican su precio?



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Spielzeug te has quedado estancado en 2010, bájate el Zap y flipa con la LN y los pagos instantáneos. En los próximos años veremos cómo todos los monederos irán integrando poco a poco la LN y el debate de la escalabilidad quedará zanjado para siempre. Se dice que las LN son tan potentes que podremos cobrar la nómina no mensualmente sinó minuto a minuto.



Está respondido, siguen requiriendo transacciones registradas en la blockchain para ser operativo. A partir de x transacciones de y usuarios se satura la red.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Está respondiendo, siguen requiriendo transacciones registradas en la blockchain para ser operativo. A partir de x transacciones de y usuarios se satura la red.



Transacciones no, transacción, una sola, para abrir canal. Si se hace bien no tiene por qué saturarse nada.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Transacciones no, transacción, una sola, para abrir canal. Si se hace bien no tiene por qué saturarse nada.



Cuántas transacciones con nuevos actores diferentes realiza un persona a lo largo de un año? Y una empresa?

Creo que no os dais cuenta de que 2.000 validaciones cada 10 minutos es una cifra ridícula. En esos 10 minutos se producen en el mundo muchos millones de transacciones económicas. No da ni para el 1 % de los usuarios actuales puedan hacer una transacción al día. Una ratonera a día de hoy como haya pánico financiero.


----------



## tastas (13 Dic 2019)

Alguien me puede explicar por qué no puedo convertir yo mismo is BTC en rBTC?


----------



## digipl (13 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar por qué no puedo convertir yo mismo is BTC en rBTC?



Para la conversión tienes que estar en su lista blanca y crear un Smart Contract.

Conversion - RSK Developers Portal

PS. Yo no lo he probado así que cada cual a su propio riesgo.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Dic 2019)

Amaro9 dijo:


> Si quieres experimentar con la red Lightning de bitcoin les dejo una cartera online que permite experimentar con esta nueva tecnología de bitcoin de una forma fácil. Dan 1000 satoshis (0.00001 bitcoin) solo por registrarse y se pueden conseguir 2000 satoshis más por realizar acciones como realizar tu primer envío.
> 
> *www.bottle.li*
> 
> ...


----------



## bmbnct (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuántas transacciones con nuevos actores diferentes realiza un persona a lo largo de un año? Y una empresa?
> 
> Creo que no os dais cuenta de que 2.000 validaciones cada 10 minutos es una cifra ridícula. En esos 10 minutos se producen en el mundo muchos millones de transacciones económicas. No da ni para el 1 % de los usuarios actuales puedan hacer una transacción al día. Una ratonera a día de hoy como haya pánico financiero.



Con dos o tres canales a nodos grandes ya puedes enviar pagos al 90% de los nodos públicos. No es necesario abrir un canal para cada persona a la que le quieras hacer un pago (lo mismo para cobrar). Y si es para recibir, no es necesario cerrarlo para cobrar onchain, puedes vaciar parte del canal a una dirección bitcoin y seguir recibiendo por el mismo.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Con dos o tres canales a nodos grandes ya puedes enviar pagos al 90% de los nodos públicos. No es necesario abrir un canal para cada persona a la que le quieras hacer un pago (lo mismo para cobrar). Y si es para recibir, no es necesario cerrarlo para cobrar onchain, puedes vaciar parte del canal a una dirección bitcoin y seguir recibiendo por el mismo.



Si son más de 70 años que todas las personas de la tierra puedan realizar su primera transacción, nos ponemos en más de 200 años si además necesitan un par de transacciones como poco con la red dedicada en exclusiva a ello...

El protocolo no limita el número de usuarios y si es el dinero del futuro querremos tenerlo todos, no? Pues no se podría aunque quisiéramos...

Bien. De lo que se deduce que el dinero es el bien más fácilmente liquidable por otro.

2.000 transacciones cada 10 minutos hacen que BTC sea iliquido si se supera esa cantidad. Y cuántos más usuarios más iliquido. En caso de panico y aumento de las transacciones, iliquidez absoluta.

Eso sólo por el propio protocolo, dejamos de lado la poca profundidad de mercado que tienen los exchanges que agrava aún más la situación.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si son más de 70 años que todas las personas de la tierra puedan realizar su primera transacción, nos ponemos en más de 200 años si además necesitan un par de transacciones como poco con la red dedicada en exclusiva a ello...
> 
> El protocolo no limita el número de usuarios y si es el dinero del futuro querremos tenerlo todos, no? Pues no se podría aunque quisiéramos...
> 
> ...



Existen carteras con custodia (tippin.me, bots de telegram...) donde ni siquiera es necesario abrir canales y bajo mi experiencia creo que son las que mas usuarios y transacciones mueven. 
De todas formas el protocolo lo decidimos los usuarios, si llega un día donde todas las opciones de escalar onchain y offchain (LN no es la única solución) se agotan, probablemente se llegue a consenso acerca aumentar el tamaño de bloque. Por ahora no lo veo ni muchos menos necesario.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Existen carteras con custodia (tippin.me, bots de telegram...) donde ni siquiera es necesario abrir canales y bajo mi experiencia creo que son las que mas usuarios y transacciones mueven.
> De todas formas el protocolo lo decidimos los usuarios, si llega un día donde todas las opciones de escalar onchain y offchain (LN no es la única solución) se agotan, probablemente se llegue a consenso acerca aumentar el tamaño de bloque. Por ahora no lo veo ni muchos menos necesario.



Mientras solo se use para holdearlo no hay problema.
Mientras no ocurra nada en el sistema financiero no hay problema.
Mientras no haya panico comprador o vendedor no pasa nada.

Si pasa algo, tenéis en este momento una liquidez que se limita a 2.000 transacciones cada 10 minutos. 
Me parece muy arriesgado entrar en un sitio del que no sabés si podrías salir si fuese necesario hacerlo. 

Hay alguna limitación al número máximo de transacciones que admite cada bloque?
Si es así cuál sería?


----------



## p_pin (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mientras solo se use para holdearlo no hay problema.
> Mientras no ocurra nada en el sistema financiero no hay problema.
> Mientras no haya panico comprador o vendedor no pasa nada.
> 
> ...



Pero se puede sacar dinero en un corralito? o puedes comprar oro con una cuenta bloqueada? embargada? confiscada? puedo comprar acciones de Goggle a 2 dólares? NO, las cosas tienen su "momento". Y la cuestión está en protegerse *antes* de que ciertos eventos ocurran, BTC no es una promesa futura, existe y funciona desde hace años, como sabrás cuando decías que cotizaba a precio de burbuja en 100$, y en este momento cualquiera puede comprarlo si lo desea. Esperar a que haya un corralito, un conflicto, una depreciación de la divida del país en el que vivas, para comprar es posiblemente "llegar tarde"

Y aun así, a medida que aumente el % de transacciones SW, que cada vez tienen más peso, cada bloque podrá contener más transacciones

Aqui tienes un bloque de hace unos minutos con 3.384 transacciones

BTC.com | Block #607,976 - Bitcoin Block 0000000000000000000d36d4eb979ed054b7b5bd7dc112260a155a6f590ee1df (BTC)


----------



## bmbnct (13 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mientras solo se use para holdearlo no hay problema.
> Mientras no ocurra nada en el sistema financiero no hay problema.
> Mientras no haya panico comprador o vendedor no pasa nada.
> 
> ...



Lo siento, no entiendo de donde concluyes eso de mi post e intuyo que no tienes voluntad de cambiar de opinión; por lo tanto no voy a seguir esta conversación. Es sorprendente que desconozcas si hay un número máximo de transacciones y sin embargo hagas esas afirmaciones sin despeinarte.

El tamaño máximo teorico por bloque con segwit es de 4 megas. No todas las transacciones pesan lo mismo y, resumiendo, depende del número de direcciones entrantes y salientes que participan en ella.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero se puede sacar dinero en un corralito? o puedes comprar oro con una cuenta bloqueada? embargada? confiscada? puedo comprar acciones de Goggle a 2 dólares? NO, las cosas tienen su "momento". Y la cuestión está en protegerse *antes* de que ciertos eventos ocurran, BTC no es una promesa futura, existe y funciona desde hace años, como sabrás cuando decías que cotizaba a precio de burbuja en 100$, y en este momento cualquiera puede comprarlo si lo desea. Esperar a que haya un corralito, un conflicto, una depreciación de la divida del país en el que vivas, para comprar es posiblemente "llegar tarde"
> 
> Y aun así, a medida que aumente el % de transacciones SW, que cada vez tienen más peso, cada bloque podrá contener más transacciones
> 
> ...



A partir de 10 millones de transacciones por bloque me plantearía su viabilidad como dinero.

Mientras tanto basa su valor en promesas que no puede cumplir y seguiré pensando que es una burbuja a la que mirar desde la barrera sin ganar ni perder dinero en ella.



bmbnct dijo:


> Lo siento, no entiendo de donde concluyes eso de mi post e intuyo que no tienes voluntad de cambiar de opinión; por lo tanto no voy a seguir esta conversación. Es sorprendente que desconozcas si hay un número máximo de transacciones y sin embargo hagas esas afirmaciones sin despeinarte.
> El tamaño máximo teorico por bloque con segwit es de 4 megas. No todas las transacciones pesan lo mismo y, resumiendo, depende del número de direcciones entrantes y salientes que participan en ella.



Dices que no te parece un problema 2.000 (o algo más de 3.000 como ese bloque que citan) transacciones cada 10 minutos. A mí me parece que impide que se pueda usar como dinero y claramente insuficiente en caso de pánico con el número actual de usuarios.

Tengo entendido que los bloques van pesando cada vez más. Es cierto? Que implica eso a las transacciones en un futuro?


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Dic 2019)

La limitación de las transacciones impide su uso como dinero, tenéis los números. No es que a mí me guste o no, es que es un número de transacciones insuficiente para que sirva para ello. 

Si no tiene aplicación monetaria, para que necesitas tanta seguridad en la validación?


----------



## tastas (14 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug podría ser el primer bcashero aunque aún no se habría enterado.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Dic 2019)

¿Son dinero los billetes de 500 euros? :XX: :XX:


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Dic 2019)

Pensar que un dinero con liquidez limitada es una solución monetaria es como pensar de que el agua deshidratada quita la sed.

No lo entiendo, debe de ser que no se de criptografía tanto como vosotros...
Bueno, os dejo con vuestro tema que no tengo mucho más que decir al respecto. Nos leemos sobre otros temas en el resto de foro.

Saludos!


----------



## bmbnct (14 Dic 2019)

Bitcoin, no blockchain:
Bitcoin not Blockchain


----------



## calaminox (14 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Son dinero los billetes de 500 euros? :XX: :XX:



En ningun lado los aceptan...


----------



## kikepm (14 Dic 2019)

calaminox dijo:


> En ningun lado los aceptan...



Es peor que eso.

La autoridad puede decretar de un día para otro su nulidad, o cualquier otro tipo de restricción.


----------



## mr nobody (14 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Es peor que eso.
> 
> La autoridad puede decretar de un día para otro su nulidad, o cualquier otro tipo de restricción.



Eso paso en la india hace poco, invalidaron los billetes mas grandes en circulacion y la gente se quedo con un palmo de narices.

Y quien no recuerda lo que paso en Chipre hace unos anhitos? que el gobierno confisco los depositos bancarios de la poblacion, eso la mass media se lo achanto rapidito tambien


----------



## bavech (15 Dic 2019)

Hola, hace tiempo que no los leía.
Ustedes que están más actualizados, ¿cómo va el tema de las tiendas online p2p solo recuerdo que OpenBazaar no era 100% P2P, hay más o mejores tiendas?
Saludos


----------



## bmbnct (15 Dic 2019)

La reserva federal de EE. UU. imprimirá USD 425 mil millones para el año nuevo, 3 veces la capitalización de mercado de Bitcoin


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> La reserva federal de EE. UU. imprimirá USD 425 mil millones para el año nuevo, 3 veces la capitalización de mercado de Bitcoin



Y sigue habiendo gente que dice que el bitcoin es una burbuja, pasando por alto estas brutales impresiones de dinero. Bitcoin es la aguja, no la burbuja.


----------



## Mig29 (16 Dic 2019)

Estoy pensando en cargarme un poco mas de BTC, pero no se si esperar un poco a ver si cae de nuevo, o ir aumentando posiciones ahora.
Vosotros como lo veis


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Dic 2019)

Yo si veo que llega de nuevo sobre los 3000 dolares pillaré. Pero no se si volveremos a ver ese precio de nuevo... quien sabe.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Dic 2019)

Mig29 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en cargarme un poco mas de BTC, pero no se si esperar un poco a ver si cae de nuevo, o ir aumentando posiciones ahora.
> Vosotros como lo veis



La ley de murphy dice que si compras bajará y si no compras subirá.


----------



## Mig29 (16 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La ley de murphy dice que si compras bajará y si no compras subirá.



Eso siempre pasa jejejeje. Pero bueno, yo esto lo veo a largo plazo y ahí si que si espero ganar. Pero vamos, me joderia, como a todos, comprar a 6000 pudiendo haber comprado a 3000€


----------



## Mig29 (16 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La ley de murphy dice que si compras bajará y si no compras subirá.



Eso siempre pasa jejejeje. Pero bueno, yo esto lo veo a largo plazo y ahí si que si espero ganar. Pero vamos, me joderia, como a todos, comprar a 6000 pudiendo haber comprado a 3000€.


----------



## Hal Finney (16 Dic 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Eso es absolutamente falso.
> 
> En la UE, existen directivas antiblanqueo de capitales, que han sido traspuestas por los distintos Estados; te van a solicitar que justifiques fehacientemente el origen de esos fondos sí intentas repatriarlos (que lo pregunten por ejemplo al exministro Zaplana).
> Sí intentas traer dinero directamente de un paraiso fiscal, olvídate, van a saltar todas las alarmas habidas y por haber.




Respecto a lo que comentais, os recomiendo este video:



Fuera de la coña que sean los economistas de "el tipo fijo", da información interesante. Propone la idea de que si el dinero ha estado a tu nombre 4+ años, ya entran plazos de prescripciones. No es lo mismo que Zaplana trayendo billetes en bolsas, si no dinero ya declarado en otro pais durante 4+ años. Las prescciones existen. Acabamos de ver más dinero del PP del caso Barcenas prescrito por ejemplo.

En este caso se pagaría 16-20% a cambio de no tener que dar explicación de la procedencia. El rendimiento del capital durante tambien se pagaria en España (que no entiendo por que, si has estado como residente en el otro pais durante ese tiempo, pero bueno).

Que problemas le veis?



Como sabes que te los aceptará?


----------



## elKaiser (16 Dic 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Respecto a lo que comentais, os recomiendo este video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El problema entre otros, es que no has presentado el formulario 720 de declaración de bienes en el extranjero y las multas son astronómicas.


----------



## elKaiser (16 Dic 2019)

El criterio de la HP, no está claro a ese respecto; pero en todo caso, algún día tendrás que hacerlos líquidos y estamos en las mismas.


----------



## mr nobody (16 Dic 2019)

Estamos por debajo los $7k, donde creeis que toca pillar un poco? Yo diria que alrededor de $5k si de antemano tratas el dinero metido como posible perdida


----------



## Hal Finney (16 Dic 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> El problema entre otros, es que no has presentado el formulario 720 de declaración de bienes en el extranjero y las multas son astronómicas.



Por que ibas a tener que presentar nada si tienes la residencia fiscal allí? que otros problemas ves?


----------



## elKaiser (16 Dic 2019)

Hal Finney dijo:


> Por que ibas a tener que presentar nada si tienes la residencia fiscal allí? que otros problemas ves?



Me refiero a lo que comenta el economista del video: persona que tiene su residencia fiscal en España y hereda de su abuelo 1 millón de € depositados en una cuenta en Suiza, espera 4 años que prescriba para repatriar el dinero pagando algunos impuestos.

Hay 2 problemas, el 720 y que Suiza es un país CRS que informa a la HP del saldo de cuentas de residentes con más de 200.000€; al año te cazan.


----------



## Geldschrank (16 Dic 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> Estamos por debajo los $7k, donde creeis que toca pillar un poco? Yo diria que alrededor de $5k si de antemano tratas el dinero metido como posible perdida



Yo diría que algo por debajo de los 6000, como la otra vez, que hizo un mínimo de 5950. Para asegurarte, pon la orden a 6100€, vamos casi que ya. Si vas a acumularlos, por la diferencia en % tan irrisoria, pilla ya y olvídate.
Pero ten en cuenta que lo mejor es ir comprando un poco todos meses e ir promediando.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (17 Dic 2019)

Y esa grafica que quiere decir, que se va a ir pabajo, parriba? Disculpa mi ignorancia


----------



## elKaiser (17 Dic 2019)

Es una figura de cuña según el AT; si tiene el pico hacia arriba debiera romper al alza, aunque vete a saber.


----------



## MIP (17 Dic 2019)

En AT si el triángulo no se resuelve antes de los 2/3 del tiempo total de desarrollo (medido como la altura del mismo desde la base hasta el vértice), se pierde la fiabilidad de la ruptura. 

Otro debate sería si el AT clásico es aplicable a un ente como Bitcoin


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Dic 2019)

Yo espero (he apostado por ello) que no baje de los 6500$.Si pasamos de ahí entramos en territorio desconocido. Mala cosa.


----------



## Corcho (17 Dic 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Yo espero (he apostado por ello) que no baje de los 6500$.Si pasamos de ahí entramos en territorio desconocido. Mala cosa.



A mí me sorprendería que no rebotase en la EMA 200 semanal como la última vez, está sobre 5000 dólares


----------



## Corcho (17 Dic 2019)

IMPORTANTE CREO:

CME 6 month expirations are next week on the 27th I believe. They'll make sure to keep price nice and rekt until then I imagine


----------



## zyro (17 Dic 2019)

En el largo Plazo tenemos 2 líneas: 
-una directriz alcista rota y pullbackeada y
-una directriz bajista desde el ATH, que dura 2 años ya

Las posibilidades son muy sencillas, aunque tardaremos meses en ver los resultados.


----------



## halmeria (17 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Y sigue habiendo gente que dice que el bitcoin es una burbuja, pasando por alto estas brutales impresiones de dinero. Bitcoin es la aguja, no la burbuja.



Precisamente Bitcoin podría ser una Burbuja porque se imprime dinero por encima de nuestras posibilidades.


BOOOOM cabezas explotando.


Ahora resulta que la vivienda tampoco era una burbuja, como se imprime dinero...


----------



## barborico (17 Dic 2019)

Chinese 'Ponzi scam' may have tanked Bitcoin price, new report suggests - Decrypt


----------



## tolomeo (18 Dic 2019)

Estoy un poco mosca, bitcoin cayendo y el trol indicador sin aparecer


----------



## p_pin (18 Dic 2019)

CEO de Coinfloor explica a Cointelegraph la decisión de eliminar todas las criptomonedas menos Bitcoin
_
Coinfloor, con sede en Londres, eliminará todas las criptomonedas excepto Bitcoin (BTC) para centrarse en los servicios de Bitcoin en enero.

El exchange de criptomonedas más antiguo del Reino Unido eliminará todas las criptomonedas, incluyendo la segunda mayor altcoin Ether (ETH) y Bitcoin Cash (BCH) en conjunción con el 11º aniversario del lanzamiento de Bitcoin el 3 de enero de 2020, dijo Coinfloor en un post el 17 de diciembre._


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Dic 2019)

tolomeo dijo:


> Estoy un poco mosca, bitcoin cayendo y el trol indicador sin aparecer



Curiosamente les gusta más aparecer cuando sube.


----------



## tastas (18 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> CEO de Coinfloor explica a Cointelegraph la decisión de eliminar todas las criptomonedas menos Bitcoin
> _
> Coinfloor, con sede en Londres, eliminará todas las criptomonedas excepto Bitcoin (BTC) para centrarse en los servicios de Bitcoin en enero.
> 
> El exchange de criptomonedas más antiguo del Reino Unido eliminará todas las criptomonedas, incluyendo la segunda mayor altcoin Ether (ETH) y Bitcoin Cash (BCH) en conjunción con el 11º aniversario del lanzamiento de Bitcoin el 3 de enero de 2020, dijo Coinfloor en un post el 17 de diciembre._



No descarto que ETH caiga de Bisq. Entre lo poquito que se intercambia y que en principio Bisq no acepta altcoins preminadas, el río sonaba bastante.
Ahora que un exchange de los de verdad se ha animado, seguramente las voces por deslistar ETH aumentarán.

Taptap


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (18 Dic 2019)

Pues a mi casi que me gustaría que caiga a unos 3000 dolares para hacerme con otro bitcoin completo. Quizá sea la última oportunidad para rellenarse bien antes del pumpeo final to the moon


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Dic 2019)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Pues a mi casi que me gustaría que caiga a unos 3000 dolares para hacerme con otro bitcoin completo. Quizá sea la última oportunidad para rellenarse bien antes del pumpeo final to the moon




Sería demasiada sangre en las calles. Yo creo que hemos tocado fondo ya, y parece que es una opinión general. Estamos muy cerca del halving para esas cosas.


----------



## uhnitas (18 Dic 2019)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Sería demasiada sangre en las calles. Yo creo que hemos tocado fondo ya, y parece que es una opinión general. Estamos muy cerca del halving para esas cosas.


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Dic 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


>



Bearish bullshit.


----------



## mr nobody (18 Dic 2019)

Cual es el exchange que menos sablazos te pega con las fees al comprar/vender/transferir BTC? Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## p_pin (18 Dic 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


>



Tuit escrito antes de que el precio haya recuperado toda la caída de los últimos días


----------



## zyro (19 Dic 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


>



menos mal, creía que era el único que pensaba que si todos esperan que BTC haga nuevo ATH tras el halving, lo más seguro es que no lo hiciera y que en lugar de eso pierda los 3000$.

Hablamos de mayo/2020, que aún queda.

Ahora solo hace falta que la mayoría piense como este hombre y entonces el mercado si tirará para arriba.

Esto llevaría a que el mínimo del mercado bajista lo veríamos a final de 2020 o 2021


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> Cual es el exchange que menos sablazos te pega con las fees al comprar/vender/transferir BTC? Gracias de antemano!!



Cuánta privacidad estás dispuesto a vender?
Te importa la seguridad de tus fondos?

Taptap


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (19 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Cuánta privacidad estás dispuesto a vender?
> Te importa la seguridad de tus fondos?
> 
> Taptap



Me interesa, creo que con la extra de navidad voy a pillarme algo de bitcoin, por ahora he utilizado luno, pero si hay algo mas privado / barato, soy todo orejas.


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2019)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Me interesa, creo que con la extra de navidad voy a pillarme algo de bitcoin, por ahora he utilizado luno, pero si hay algo mas privado / barato, soy todo orejas.



Mira el hilo de Bisq y haz las preguntas que consideres

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2019)

Ya lo lleva avisando el equipo de Samourai hace algun tiempo ...



...cuidado con la cartera Wasabi, parece que hay una dirección de cambio fija y pueden rastrear facilmente las transacciones.

Leer twitt:


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya lo lleva avisando el equipo de Samourai hace algun tiempo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si he entendido bien. Un exchange bloquea transacciones que vienen de un mixer?
Cómo soluciona eso Samurai?

Yo si un exchange no quiere coger mis monedas por no ser rastreables, me cambio de exchange.

Taptap


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> A ver si he entendido bien. Un exchange bloquea transacciones que vienen de un mixer?
> Cómo soluciona eso Samurai?
> 
> Yo si un exchange no quiere coger mis monedas por no ser rastreables, me cambio de exchange.
> ...



Te cambias de exchange... Y además das la voz de alarma para que, en caso de duda, ninguno de los demás usuarios lo utilicemos por si acaso.

Que le den por culo a ese exchanger que decide congelar bitcoins que considera "sospechosos"


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Te cambias de exchange... Y además das la voz de alarma para que, en caso de duda, ninguno de los demás usuarios lo utilicemos por si acaso.
> 
> Que le den por culo a ese exchanger que decide congelar bitcoins que considera "sospechosos"



Es que si es como yo lo entiendo, Wasabi debería orgullecerse de que rechacen sus monedas, ya que significa que su coinjoin funciona bien, y no entiendo la crítica de Samurai, a menos que ellos además de conseguir fungibilidad hayan conseguido que además no se note el proceso de mezclado.

Edit: Vale, he entendido la situación: no es que el exchange te niegue usar monedas que vienen de un mixer, sino enviarlas a un mixer. La situación es similar. Tampoco se me ocurre cómo puede hacer Wasabi para evitar que se sepan sus direcciones, si Samurai lo ha conseguido, olé por ellos.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Es que si es como yo lo entiendo, Wasabi debería orgullecerse de que rechacen sus monedas, ya que significa que su coinjoin funciona bien, y no entiendo la crítica de Samurai, a menos que ellos además de conseguir fungibilidad hayan conseguido que además no se note el proceso de mezclado.
> 
> Edit: Vale, he entendido la situación: no es que el exchange te niegue usar monedas que vienen de un mixer, sino enviarlas a un mixer. La situación es similar. Tampoco se me ocurre cómo puede hacer Wasabi para evitar que se sepan sus direcciones, si Samurai lo ha conseguido, olé por ellos.
> 
> Taptap



Según parece, Wasabi debe utilizar una fee address fija, cuando haces coinjoin pagas la comisión del coordinador a una dirección fija siempre bc1qs604c7jv6amk4cxqlnvuxv26hv3e48cds4m0ew. 
Con Samourai no hay reutilización de direcciones, además no te permite meter más de un UTXO en un coinjoin.


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Según parece, Wasabi debe utilizar una fee address fija, cuando haces coinjoin pagas la comisión del coordinador a una dirección fija siempre bc1qs604c7jv6amk4cxqlnvuxv26hv3e48cds4m0ew.



Esa dirección de cambio se sabrá una vez se hace el coinjoin, quiero decir, el usuario del exchange no quería enviar a esa dirección sus bitcoins, no?
De todos modos, teniendo en cuenta que antes o después el exchange sabe que pasas tus monedas por un mixer, no me parece un fallo grave, y el hecho de que el exchange prohíba enviar sus bitcoins a una dirección de Wasabi parece indicar que les jode su análisis de cadena.
De lo contrario sería un honeypot excelente y lo permitirían.




> Con Samourai no hay reutilización de direcciones, además no te permite meter más de un UTXO en un coinjoin.



Quiere eso decir que el exchange no se entera de que has utilizado/vas a utilizar este mixer?
En qué mejora tu privacidad utilizar solo un utxo? Al fin y al cabo puedes enviar diferentes utxo, todos pertenecientes a ti, desde diferentes transacciones.


Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Esa dirección de cambio se sabrá una vez se hace el coinjoin, quiero decir, el usuario del exchange no quería enviar a esa dirección sus bitcoins, no?
> De todos modos, teniendo en cuenta que antes o después el exchange sabe que pasas tus monedas por un mixer, no me parece un fallo grave, y el hecho de que el exchange prohíba enviar sus bitcoins a una dirección de Wasabi parece indicar que les jode su análisis de cadena.
> De lo contrario sería un honeypot excelente y lo permitirían.
> 
> ...





Esta claro que les jode que vayan a un mixer.

Según entiendo lo que hace Binance con Wasabi es:

1-Binance monitoriza los movimientos tras el withdraw. Así que ellos no saben dónde va la primera retirada.

2-Binance ve el siguiente movimiento de algunas o todas las retiradas desde la cuenta al mixer de wasabi (lo saben porque la dirección de intercambio, que he puesto antes, siempre es la misma)

3-Determinan que todas las retiradas van hacia Wasabi. 

Se complica para Wasabi: 

Realmente no hay mucho de lo que defenderse, también es sencillo detectar un coinjoin con Whirlpool, el tema es que tiene algo más de trabajo por la tx0, la no reutilización de direcciones.... pero seguir el patrón de wasabi es mucho más sencillo.


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esta claro que les jode que vayan a un mixer.
> 
> Según entiendo lo que hace Binance con Wasabi es:
> 
> ...



Me quedo con esta idea y con que si les jode que se use wasabi, así como cuando delistan XMR, por algo será: 

Wasabi se habrá currado un poco más disimular el coinjoin pero no consigue que sea indetectable.

El tweet que me pasas viene a decir que el usuario del exchange cree que fue detectado por su comportamiento antes de enviar btc. De hecho el correo del exchange dice que no van a enviar los btc por (withdraw suspended due to Risk Management ... We noticed withdrawals to Wasabi) su comportamiento pasado.


Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (19 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Me quedo con esta idea y con que si les jode que se use wasabi, así como cuando delistan XMR, por algo será:
> 
> Wasabi se habrá currado un poco más disimular el coinjoin pero no consigue que sea indetectable.
> 
> ...



Les jode que se use un mixer. Y Wasabi lo pone bastante sencillo al poder marcar las direcciones que van a su mixer ya que las siguiente dirección de estas son la "peepee poopie address" (fee address).

Del hilo de Twitter:

"They knew I had PREVIOUSLY sent to a wasabi address because that address was mixed with the static fee address of wasabi, and suspended me"

"I mentioned earlier that it might be more likely they flagged the address rather than looking at the patterns, because I had also transferred to samourai, and that was not flagged by them."

De todos es conocido que, tristemente, el equipo de Samourai y Wasabi andan desde hace tiempo en guerra. Pero en lo que llevo siguiendola, personalmente siempre me ha convencido más Samourai. Para mi actualmente la mejor solución para alguien que va a comprar o vender BTC es el uso de "Bisq" + "Samourai con Dojo y Whirlpool". Ojalá se unieran ambos equipos y sumarán fuerzas, en vez de atacarse mutuamente.


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Les jode que se use un mixer. Y Wasabi lo pone bastante sencillo al poder marcar las direcciones que van a su mixer ya que las siguiente dirección de estas son la "peepee poopie address" (fee address).
> 
> Del hilo de Twitter:
> 
> ...



Yo solo he usado wasabi y aunque hay que tener claros los conceptos, el tema de instalación y demás me pareció sencillo. Luego se ve que cometí el error de enviar el coinjoin todo de golpe al mismo sitio y no debería haberlo hecho.
La guerra entre ambos proyectos me parece bastante absurda y además ambos proyectos podrían quedarse obsoletos de un plumazo a base de cadenas laterales e incluso las míticas Confidential Transactions.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (19 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Les jode que se use un mixer. Y Wasabi lo pone bastante sencillo al poder marcar las direcciones que van a su mixer ya que las siguiente dirección de estas son la "peepee poopie address" (fee address).
> 
> Del hilo de Twitter:
> 
> ...



Yo solo he usado wasabi y aunque hay que tener claros los conceptos, el tema de instalación y demás me pareció sencillo. Luego se ve que cometí el error de enviar el coinjoin todo de golpe al mismo sitio y no debería haberlo hecho.
La guerra entre ambos proyectos me parece bastante absurda y además ambos proyectos podrían quedarse obsoletos de un plumazo a base de cadenas laterales e incluso las míticas Confidential Transactions.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Yo solo he usado wasabi y aunque hay que tener claros los conceptos, el tema de instalación y demás me pareció sencillo. Luego se ve que cometí el error de enviar el coinjoin todo de golpe al mismo sitio y no debería haberlo hecho.
> La guerra entre ambos proyectos me parece bastante absurda y además ambos proyectos podrían quedarse obsoletos de un plumazo a base de cadenas laterales e incluso las míticas Confidential Transactions.
> 
> Taptap



De todo este asunto, los usuarios que valoren la privacidad tendrían que sacar dos conclusiones claras:

1- Binance realiza chainanalysis de los movimientos posteriores a un retiro. Por lo tanto, no usar Binance, mejor Bisq o Hodlhodl, por ejemplo.

2- Es una muy mala práctica reutilizar direcciones, facilita mucho el rastreo.

Dejo este comentario que me pareció interesante de un colaborador de Samourai:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> De todo este asunto, los usuarios que valoren la privacidad tendrían que sacar dos conclusiones claras:
> 
> 1- Binance realiza chainanalysis de los movimientos posteriores a un retiro. Por lo tanto, no usar Binance, mejor Bisq o Hodlhodl, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Importantímo y parece que el futuro cisma ya se va perfilando. A ver si todo este asunto sirve para trasladar urgencia a los desarrolladores de Bitcoin en el tema de la privacidad y fungibilidad (confidential transactions, schnor signatures, etc), que ya va siendo hora de que empiecen a hacer anuncios importantes al respecto


----------



## MIP (20 Dic 2019)

Bitcoin será confidencial o no será.


----------



## IEM (20 Dic 2019)

Buenas, les comparto un análisis técnico y fundamental sobre la supuesta muerte del bitcoin. Se muere???

MUERTE DEL BITCOIN - ANÁLISIS TÉCNICO Y FUNDAMENTAL - se muere ?


----------



## Amaro9 (20 Dic 2019)

¡¡Oferta de Navidad!!

Compra un Ledger Nano X y llévate de regalo un Ledger Nano S

Ten tus bitcoin realmente a salvo en una cartera de hardware y duerme tranquilo 



https://shop.ledger.com/products/ledger-christmas-pack


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2019)

Por si no había quedado claro, a ver si ademas de para lo que dice @Sr.Mojón de "darle vida" al desarrollo de la privacidad, sirve para que se usen más otros exchanges como Bisq


----------



## tastas (20 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Por si no había quedado claro, a ver si ademas de para lo que dice @Sr.Mojón de "darle vida" al desarrollo de la privacidad, sirve para que se usen más otros exchanges como Bisq
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 202831



Según esto, Binance puede bloquearte por descargar archivos desde Torrent o usar Skype.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Según esto, Binance puede bloquearte por descargar archivos desde Torrent o usar Skype.
> 
> Taptap



Si, se ha levantado bastante polvareda con los mixers pero ya están saliendo ejemplos de cuentas bloqueadas por diferentes motivos. 
La solución es sencilla, si no estás de acuerdo con sus normas, no lo uses.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Dic 2019)

Quizá lo que más demandaba la gente era una solución al problema de la escalabilidad y por eso todos los esfuerzos se han focalizado últimamente en la LN. Se echan en falta proyectos potentes para mejorar la privacidad, que llegarán, no lo dudo, pero parece que todavía no ha llegado su momento.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2019)

Hablan de hardfork y que la cuenta de bitcoin en twitter puede estar comprometida. Si que ha generado turbulencias el tema de Binance.


----------



## bavech (20 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hablan de hardfork y que la cuenta de bitcoin en twitter puede estar comprometida. Si que ha generado turbulencias el tema de Binance.



Hardfork de BTC o de Alts? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (20 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Quizá lo que más demandaba la gente era una solución al problema de la escalabilidad y por eso todos los esfuerzos se han focalizado últimamente en la LN. Se echan en falta proyectos potentes para mejorar la privacidad, que llegarán, no lo dudo, pero parece que todavía no ha llegado su momento.



Con LN también tienes privacidad.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Dic 2019)

bavech dijo:


> Hardfork de BTC o de Alts?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



Se refiere al siguiente twitt de @Bitcoin: 

Y sobre el hardfork, creo que es por la percepción a nivel de usuario que se viene observando en algunos desde hace un tiempo, hemos pasado a tener por un lado los que han cambiado de "Bitcoin es para delincuentes" a "coinjoin es para delincuentes" y por otro los usuarios que demandan privacidad y fungibilidad.


----------



## zyro (20 Dic 2019)

*BTC: nuevo ATH en feb/2020??*

He escrito unos post bajistas los últimos días, sin embargo este es muy Alcista.

Hay un patrón que se ha repetido que tiene que ver con la correlación BTC y SP500.

Resulta que cuando el SP500 logra nuevos máximos históricos, el BTC le sigue de 3 a 5 meses después.

Ocurrió en 2012 y 2016.

Si, esto viene a decir que la subida de BTC en 2013 y 2017 tuvo más que ver con la subida de la bolsa que con el halving.

Es decir, que los mismos que iban manejando la bolsa, manejaron el precio de BTC.

En fín, si el SP500 sigue subiendo, pues podremos ver nuevo ATH de BTC para feb/20

Y parece fácil que la bolsa USA siga subiendo, porque por un lado estamos en año electoral, donde no suele caer la bolsa y por otro la FED parece dispuesta a inyectar más dólares.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Dic 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Con LN también tienes privacidad.



Me refería a la privacidad on-chain.


----------



## sirpask (21 Dic 2019)

Latas de atún o criptomonedas, alternativas de ahorro en Argentina


----------



## Jamie Dimon (22 Dic 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Me refiero a lo que comenta el economista del video: persona que tiene su residencia fiscal en España y hereda de su abuelo 1 millón de € depositados en una cuenta en Suiza, espera 4 años que prescriba para repatriar el dinero pagando algunos impuestos.
> 
> Hay 2 problemas, el 720 y que Suiza es un país CRS que informa a la HP del saldo de cuentas de residentes con más de 200.000€; al año te cazan.



Lo que el dice es que pasados 4 años de estar en A en otro lugar prescriben los delitos, es decir no haber presentado el 720 prescribiria a los 4 años, entre otra cosas.
En cuanto al CRS, pues ves a un pais no-CRS.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Dic 2019)

"Electronic banking" propuesta de Hal Finney de 1992 hablando de dinero digital, privacidad, minería PoW, limite monetario predeterminado y la existencia de otras criptomonedas. 
Alucinante.

Electronic Banking


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2019)

"He would be known by his anonymous address and his public key(s). This would provide some safety in the event that even a small-scale experiment like this was targetted for a crackdown"

Jajajajajajaja, "small-scale experiment". Hasta los genios desconocen realmente las implicaciones y la escala de lo que están inventando.

Es extraño que alguien como Finney no supiera que, una vez el genio sale fuera de la lámpara, es imposible volver a meterlo dentro. ¿Acaso pensaban mantener todo esto funcionando en un círculo reducido de académicos y aficionados a la criptografía o qué?

A veces me sorprende lo inocentes que son estas mentes superdotadas. Es entrañable.

De todos modos es impresionante que, mientras nosotros aquí estábamos haciendo el gilipollas con Cobi y con la Expo92, mentes como la de este hombre estaban dando ya cuerpo a Bitcoin. Chapeau.

Cuando pienso en lo que estaba yo haciendo en esos días siento hasta vergüenza. Probablemente pintarrajeando en el colegio alguna subnormalidad NWO como los aros olímpicos o algo similar mientras que mentes como la de Finney estaban dos pasos por delante de las de cualquiera (primer paso por delante con la hinternec, de la que aquí nadie sabía apenas nada por aquellos tiempos, y segundo paso diseñando ya una forma de dinero electrónico anónimo y descentralizado para esa novedosa hinternec)


----------



## tastas (22 Dic 2019)

En el 92 no sabía ni lo que era internet, la Game Boy aún la tendrían que traer los reyes y sería mi primer contacto con el mundo digital más allá de recreativas y tele.

No sé hasta qué punto el "pequeño experimento" es una manera de quitarse importancia para evitar posibles represalias. La manera en que se lanzó Bitcoin, tratando de proteger muy bien el anonimato de su(s) creador(es) a mí me lleva a pensar que no fue flor de un día ni vieran un gran potencial.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (22 Dic 2019)

Interesante hilo de Miguel Vidal:


----------



## MIP (22 Dic 2019)

Para mi Finney es Satoshi.


----------



## bmbnct (22 Dic 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Para mi Finney es Satoshi.



Si, tiene muchas papeletas de serlo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2019)

Desde luego que tiene toda la pinta de que formó parte del "equipo Satoshi"


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Dic 2019)

Los sospechosos habituales han sido siempre Hal Finney, Wei Dai y Nick Szabo.


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2019)

FUD pre-halving, maybe, ok...o los chinorris marcando pakete y preparando la fiestuki de su divisa de reserva global. Hagan juego ( a 5 cifras LARGAS en fiat el cara o cruz, éso sí ). Ambas noticias desde la administración china y en un lapso de 10 horitas.


Chinese Authorities Confiscate Nearly 7,000 Crypto Mining Machines


Central Bank of China Official Says Digital Yuan Will Be Different From Bitcoin

( Más allá de la chicuelina promocional exponiendo el incordio evidente k pueden crear a la minería global ...no sólo descalifican la mamarrachada de un BTC vendido al fiat, "Téte" , sino las stable coins - y entiendo k de refilón las futuras stable "patrias" , varias ya en el horno para este 2020 - ...pero podría decirse k hasta los DEG - enmierdan una hipotética canasta de monedas too - ). Todo apunta a un respaldo en riqueza real k obviamente no concretan.

Palomitax.


----------



## uhnitas (24 Dic 2019)

Al rico FUD

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.el...va-burbuja-bitcoin-vino-unica-mano-fuerte/amp


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Al rico FUD
> 
> No sólo hubo manipulación masiva en la burbuja de Bitcoin: además vino de una única mano fuerte



Si en ningún momento de la linea temporal de BTC hubiera aparecido Tether ni otros crypto activos, la adopción hubiera tenido una asendente ordenada y acorde con el incremento del precio.

La aparición de USDT fue como introducir una dosis de cocaina pura en el ecosistema de BTC que provocó una distorsión en precio a gran velocidad.

Creo que por aquí nunca dudamos que Tether ha sido un timo orquestado desde china que se posicionó respaldando a exchanges con mucho volumen "teórico" lo que le otorgó cierta confianza a ese sucedáneo del dólar.

Hoy todavía está más claro que Tether es un arma de destrucción del BTC, como el dólar lo es de muchas economías que no comulgan con su ideología imperialista.

Poseer la capacidad de emitir USDT es tener la capacidad de dominar BTC, tanto para otorgarle mayor capitalización teórica, como para reprimir su precio el tiempo que precisen.

Cuando la primera gran subida de BTC a 1200$ desde 200$ la entrada de fiat "sano" fue lo que activó la subida...luego podremos especular que si el mercado era estrecho, que si había pocos BTC, o lo que queramos, pero esa subida fue motivada por intercambio fiat/BTC.

Ahora, y sé que soy pesado con el tema, este ecosistema es corrupto, y posee la capacidad de distorsionar el precio de un activo creado para dar transparencia y limpieza a las finanzas internacionales.


¿cómo eliminamos de BTC el factor USDT?

Para mi mientras exista la capacidad de emitir mierda infinita por parte de un par de exchanges, y esos exchanges puedan comprar BTC intercambiándolos por mierda, hace pensar que esa mierda puede estallarnos en las manos en cualquier momento.

Es FUD, pero es un fud real del que se lleva avisando por aquí años...para mi es la operación Bernhard del cryptouniverso, y es posible que los ideólogos, de la misma vengan de los propios emisores reales de dólares, ayudados por los mayores exchanges de intercambio.

Buenas navidades y un saludo


----------



## p_pin (24 Dic 2019)

Pero no seamos ilusos, tú venderías tus BTC por mierda? ¿por que pensamos que los demás si lo harían o lo hacen? a estas alturas todo el mundo sabe qué es y qué ofrece tether. Tether es la mejor opción como contraparte para los que especulan, ya que otra cripto no tiene el valor de "estable", y el fiat, además de no estar disponible en todos los exchange, tiende a dar más problemas de cara a las haciendas

Yo no vendería btc por algo en lo que no confío. Si yo tuviera que vender BTC por especulación, tether es una opción. Si tuviera que venderlo para transferir a una cuenta bancaria, lo haría por fiat, existen las dos opciones, y yo entiendo que esto tan simple está a estas alturas en conocimiento de todo el mundo


----------



## kikepm (24 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Si en ningún momento de la linea temporal de BTC hubiera aparecido Tether ni otros crypto activos, la adopción hubiera tenido una asendente ordenada y acorde con el incremento del precio.
> 
> La aparición de USDT fue como introducir una dosis de cocaina pura en el ecosistema de BTC que provocó una distorsión en precio a gran velocidad.
> 
> ...



No hace falta ser conspiranoico, los exchanges emiten algo que intercambian por BTC porque les supone un ahorro de costes, mientras que los especuladores de corto plazo pueden ponerse líquidos en los momentos que piensan que BTC pinchará, en espera de la siguiente tendencia creciente.

Pero el origen de las compras de BTC previas al intercambio por Thether debe provenir de fiat, lo que significa que ha entrado inicialmente y es lo que ha provocado la subida.

Si el exchange emite más tether del que hay respaldado por BTC que ha sido a su vez comprado con fiat, lo único que resultará es en un impago en BTC en el momento en que los tenedores de tether quieran salir.

Lo que significa que toda operación de ida debe tener una vuelta, los tether pueden ser utilizados para producir una burbuja en BTC en el corto plazo, pero cuando se liquiden en BTC harán el efecto contrario.

Esto no es algo malo para BTC, cuya oferta es relativamente constante y limitada en el futuro. Producirá burbujas y crashes especulativos sobre la tendencia de largo plazo basada en fundamentales.

Eso es lo único que tenemos que tener en mente. 

Y que intentarán, como ya lo han hecho anteriormente, finiquitar a BTC. Y fracasarán, porque el diseño de BTC es altamente resiliente.


----------



## tastas (24 Dic 2019)

Quien piense que tener un sucedáneo de dólar controlado por cuatro casas de cambio es lo mismo que tener un dólar, y quien piense que tener un btc en una casa de cambio es lo mismo que tenerlo en una clave privada en tu poder, que se atenga a las consecuencias.

Los usuarios de Bitcoin se verán poco afectados por algo así, siempre y cuando Bitcoin funcione como tiene que hacerlo, es decir, siendo neutral a saqueos de exchanges y pérdidas por parte de usuarios irresponsables.


----------



## mr nobody (24 Dic 2019)

Ultimamente por aqui se habla mucho de tether, cosa que me alegra por que no se hace en casi ningun lado y a los bitconheros con tal de escuchar solo lo que les interesa hacen oidos sordos a este caso. Casi todos coincidimos en lo mismo, btc esta inchadisimo debido a usdt y esto es practicamente lo que mas asusta a los tenedores.

Creo tambien que si usdt y bitfinex fueran baneados por EEUU como se rumorea, en poco tiempo otra establecoin la sustituiria, ya hay varias en el mercado, aunque sin tanto exito debido a que tether fue pionera y por lo tanto la mas popular y la que mejor se supo posicionar. Por lo que hay que adaptarse a esta situacion y buscarle el lado positivo y ver por donde se le puede sacar probecho.

Tal vez me equivoque pero la industria del las criptos no creo que desaparazeca y si esto es asi BTC seguira siendo el rey por historia, servicio y resiliencia ya demostrada. Por lo que tener algo en el protafolio y no soltarlo por muchas turbulencias que haya es casi obligado.

Lo que si que veo es una criba en las altcoins, blockchain no es valor en si, es una tecnologia para trackear bienes, solo se paga el gas por lo que sus tokens son como acciones de una empresa, y hay infinidad de empresas que simplemente se subieron al carro pensando que se harian de oro y son unas zombies.

Ultimamente tambien se habla por internet de las DeFi pero no tengo mucha informacion al respeto y de momento me suena a una vuelta mas de tuerca al mundo de las etfs, acciones, derivados,.... combinando esto con blockchain, algo asi como trackear "bienes" financieros y aplicar smart contracts sobre estos.

Por ultimo, no subestimar el poder del FOMO, el btc puede pasar anhos en la sombra pero de golpe y porrazo un dia empiezan a ponerlo en la mass media y boom otra vez.


----------



## kikepm (24 Dic 2019)

mr nobody dijo:


> Casi todos coincidimos en lo mismo, btc esta inchadisimo debido a usdt...



Tether solo puede producir olas de compra mediante reserva fraccionaria, que al ser liquidada produce olas de venta.

La burbuja especulativa que pueda producir la compra de BTC/tether se neutraliza en el largo plazo con el cierre de BTC/tether.

Lo que queda es la tendencia de largo plazo basada en fundamentales:


----------



## tastas (24 Dic 2019)

No sé por qué ene aras épocas pienso aún más en BTC que lo normal.
Mi familia sabe que tengo y les hablo cuando me preguntan, aunque ninguno ha llegado a profundizar demasiado. Este año, si preguntan, les diré que pese a que el precio está de capa caída, no puedo ser más optimista con respecto a su futuro.
No sé si entraré en que esto se debe a cosas ajenas a btc más que a su propio desarrollo.
Bitcoin es cada vez más necesario.
Feliz Navidad a todos. Trolls y oligopolio bancario incluidos.

Taptap


----------



## uhnitas (24 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> No sé por qué ene aras épocas pienso aún más en BTC que lo normal.
> Mi familia sabe que tengo y les hablo cuando me preguntan, aunque ninguno ha llegado a profundizar demasiado. Este año, si preguntan, les diré que pese a que el precio está de capa caída, no puedo ser más optimista con respecto a su futuro.
> No sé si entraré en que esto se debe a cosas ajenas a btc más que a su propio desarrollo.
> Bitcoin es cada vez más necesario.
> ...



Distribución asimétrica de la información.

De hecho estos dos últimos años se ha asistido a un aumento espectacular de narrativa educadora de calidad. 

Cuesta mucho trabajo adquirir la buena información, cuando les llegue a los que no la tienen, que son casi todos, les gustará. Vendrán.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Dic 2019)

Este 2019 ha sido un poco mierder, no solo por el precio que es lo más obvio y visible, sino por otras mejoras que deberían implementarse y que parece que no llegan como las schnorr signatures o una gui amigable para la ln. Por decir algo bueno hemos visto wallets especializadas en la privacidad como samourai y wasabi. No mola tanta fragmentación, a todos nos gustaría una wallet que llevara todo eso incorporado pero supongo que es pedir demasiado.


----------



## disken (25 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Tether solo puede producir olas de compra mediante reserva fraccionaria, que al ser liquidada produce olas de venta.
> 
> La burbuja especulativa que pueda producir la compra de BTC/tether se neutraliza en el largo plazo con el cierre de BTC/tether.
> 
> ...



El posible precio máximo según la gráfica serian 300,000 U$S no 30,000 $


----------



## bmbnct (26 Dic 2019)

Página que muestra las posibilidades de recuperar los fondos en diferentes carteras hardware y software:

Wallets Recovery [Beta]


----------



## bmbnct (26 Dic 2019)

Artículo en dos partes de los avances desarrollados en Bitcoin durante 2019:

Bitcoin’s 2019 in Tech: What This Year Brought Us (Part 1)
Bitcoin’s 2019 in Lightning: What This Year Brought Us (Part 2)


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Dic 2019)

Se está armando un buen lío en youtube, al parecer los de google están cerrando canales dedicados a las criptos y la gente anda cabreada.


----------



## bmbnct (26 Dic 2019)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se está armando un buen lío en youtube, al parecer los de google están cerrando canales dedicados a las criptos y la gente anda cabreada.



Parece que han reculado: YouTube admits bitcoin ban was a mistake - Decrypt


----------



## bmbnct (27 Dic 2019)

Buen hilo:


----------



## bmbnct (28 Dic 2019)

Media anual de tiempo entre bloques.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Dic 2019)

@bmbnct ¿Por qué la media de 2009 es tan alta? Se supone que se diseñó para que rondara los 10 min., fuera cual fuera la potencia minera, ¿no?


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2019)

SHA-256 dijo:


> Alguien tiene experiencia con bisq quedando en persona? hay demanda de cash en grandes ciudades? como se si no es un funcivago tangando a la gente en el otro lado?
> 
> La parte tecnica: Al usar bisq, el ISP sabe que es bisq, o solo sabe que es "Tor" sin mas?



Se usa muy poco, pero eso no quiere decir que no lo puedes intentar. Hablamos de un par de intercambios a la semana a nivel global. Yo sigo sin entender tan poquito volumen ya que no se me ocurre mejor opción, más allá de conocidos con los que se tenga cierta confianza.
A día de hoy la posibilidad de que sea un funcivago, y más en Europa, son nulas. Son intercambios privados.
No estoy seguro, pero sé que se usa TOR tal como se usaría para conectar un nodo BTC, sin más ni menos garantías. Contestando a tu pregunta, creo que TOR dificulta localizar IP's pero también cifra paquetes de tal manera que no se sabe qué se está enviando.

Hay hilo de Bisq en este foro.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2019)

Al principio Bitcoin no tenía límite de bloque, Satoshi añadió el actual 1mb de límite para evitar spam.
Que los bloques salgan en menos de 10 minutos en la media anual se debe al continuo y parabólico crecimiento de la potencia de minado.

No veo relación entre tamaño de bloque y el tiempo que tardan en encontrar un bloque los mineros.

Taptap


----------



## Lord Vader (31 Dic 2019)




----------



## Amaro9 (1 Ene 2020)

¡¡Oferta de Navidad!!

Compra un Ledger Nano X y llévate de regalo un Ledger Nano S

Ten tus bitcoin realmente a salvo en una cartera de hardware y duerme tranquilo 



https://shop.ledger.com/products/ledger-christmas-pack


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ene 2020)

¿Pensáis que el halving ya está descontado de la cotización actual? En el reddit se habla de eso últimamente y no hay unanimidad de opiniones.


----------



## tastas (2 Ene 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que el halving ya está descontado de la cotización actual? En el reddit se habla de eso últimamente y no hay unanimidad de opiniones.



Los dos anteriores halvings nos indican que no. Aunque a mi me extraña que sabiendo que es inevitable, el precio se vea tan afectado por la reducción de emisión de nuevos bitcoins.

Taptap


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ene 2020)

Una cosa es un descuento en el precio porque se sepa que algo va a ocurrir y otra es que llegado el momento se produzca una escasez en el mercado después de un tiempo en el que se han creado la mitad de bitcoins que se creaban antes. Eso no se puede descontar.


----------



## tastas (3 Ene 2020)

11 años de la nueva independencia entre estado y moneda. Bitcoin ya ha tomado su primera comunión y jijijea con otros niños, pero se nos hace mayor y hay que estar pendientes.

Hay que celebrarlo llevando los btc bajo nuestra custodia y mejorando nuestras prácticas de privacidad.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Ene 2020)

He leído algo en reddit y me ha gustado, dicen que esto ya tiene 11 años, que en tiempo aplicado a internet es una barbaridad, y aún así todo esto nos sigue pareciendo muy joven, innovador, fresco, incipiente. Creo que es porque durante sus primeros años de vida el proyecto fue poco conocido y también porque todavía queda mucho por hacer. ¡Larga vida al BTC!


----------



## tastas (3 Ene 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> He leído algo en reddit y me ha gustado, dicen que esto ya tiene 11 años, que en tiempo aplicado a internet es una barbaridad, y aún así todo esto nos sigue pareciendo muy joven, innovador, fresco, incipiente. Creo que es porque durante sus primeros años de vida el proyecto fue poco conocido y también porque todavía queda mucho por hacer. ¡Larga vida al BTC!



En anos monetarios, que creo que es lo relevante, Bitcoin apenas da sus primeros pasos.

Taptap


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ene 2020)

Algunas curiosidades sobre el bloque génesis: 
1) NO fue minado sino que está "hardcodeado" 
2) Es por tanto el único que NO puede ser reorganizado 
3) El input ("coinbase") que contiene su única transacción NO tiene confirmaciones 
4) Dicho coinbase (50 btcs) NO puede ser gastado


----------



## tastas (4 Ene 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> Algunas curiosidades sobre el bloque génesis:
> 1) NO fue minado sino que está "hardcodeado"
> 2) Es por tanto el único que NO puede ser reorganizado
> 3) El input ("coinbase") que contiene su única transacción NO tiene confirmaciones
> 4) Dicho coinbase (50 btcs) NO puede ser gastado



Entonces btc sí tiene premining... De 50 monedas que no pueden ser gastadas.

Taptap


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Ene 2020)

Esos 50 btc no gastables... fue un bug?


----------



## p_pin (5 Ene 2020)

La adopción de SegWit de la red Bitcoin llega al 66% después de que BitMEX admitiera dicha actualización

*Dos de cada tres pagos BTC ahora se hacen con SegWit*


----------



## bmbnct (5 Ene 2020)

Hilo sobre dinero duro, tiempo, bitcoin...

"los bancos centrales que participan en la "política monetaria expansiva" están robando activamente el tiempo de las personas libres; A medida que aumentan los suministros de dinero, reasignan los reclamos sobre capital productivo de la mayoría a unos pocos políticamente favorecidos. Este parasitismo sobre el ahorro de la sociedad extiende la vida laboral de la mayoría de la ciudadanía. De esta manera, la inflación monetaria es una violación directa de los derechos de propiedad privada y la soberanía individual"


----------



## bmbnct (5 Ene 2020)

Mcafee se echa atrás en su particular apuesta.


----------



## Digamelon (5 Ene 2020)

McAfee es un fantasma de cuidado.


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Ene 2020)

Ha sido la primera vez en la que en una cena navideña he escuchado a gente hablando de Bitcoin, sin tener yo nada que ver. Ha sido realmente gratificante.


----------



## vpsn (7 Ene 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Ha sido la primera vez en la que en una cena navideña he escuchado a gente hablando de Bitcoin, sin tener yo nada que ver. Ha sido realmente gratificante.



Ahora solo falta que compren


----------



## tastas (7 Ene 2020)

De cómo la minería de Bitcoin ayudará a la integración de renovables en el sistema eléctrico

Excelente artículo sobre utilización de renovables en minería BTC.
Es de los pocos que explica que para que las renovables funcionen, un minero apagado no puede quemar dinero, ya que las renovables son intermitentes.
Le falta decir por qué ya se puede tener un minero apagado y no arruinarte. Creo que sigue habiendo una gran posibilidad de mejora en chips de minería, y como se te queden obsoletos antes de amortizarlos te va a dar igual tener energía barata.


----------



## bmbnct (7 Ene 2020)

Hilo sobre la resiliencia de la red Bitcoin

https://twitter.com/nwoodfine/status/1214238101796638721


----------



## Higadillas (8 Ene 2020)

vpsn dijo:


> Ahora solo falta que compren



Y cuando ellos compren, tocará vender cagando leches.


----------



## Amaro9 (8 Ene 2020)

Por si alguien lo necesita código del 20% de descuento para comprar carteras de hardware en www.ledger.com 

FRIEND-L2C9W8H


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Ene 2020)

Dicen que Schnorr Signatures & Taproot ya están casi listos, esto es muy buena noticia:

Bitcoin's Taproot/Schnorr upgrade proposal is 'nearly ready' as it moves through developer feedback phase - The Block

Otras mejoras que llegarán:

Graftroot
SIGHASH_NOINPUT
the “Great Consensus Clean-up”
OP_CHECKTEMPLATEVERIFY


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ene 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dicen que Schnorr Signatures & Taproot ya están casi listos, esto es muy buena noticia:
> 
> Bitcoin's Taproot/Schnorr upgrade proposal is 'nearly ready' as it moves through developer feedback phase - The Block
> 
> ...



Te me has adelantado.

Es un notición de la hostia. Ahora sí qué se va a liar parda de verdad. Yo diría que es la actualización de protocolo más importante desde que nació todo este tinglado hace 11 años.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Ene 2020)

Se hará mediante soft-fork y ahora no está el puto chino dando por culo como pasó con segwit.


----------



## tastas (9 Ene 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se hará mediante soft-fork y ahora no está el puto chino dando por culo como pasó con segwit.



Algo montarán, el fud con respecto a esto va a ser sonado.


----------



## Hurdlerate (9 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> De cómo la minería de Bitcoin ayudará a la integración de renovables en el sistema eléctrico
> 
> Excelente artículo sobre utilización de renovables en minería BTC.
> Es de los pocos que explica que para que las renovables funcionen, un minero apagado no puede quemar dinero, ya que las renovables son intermitentes.
> Le falta decir por qué ya se puede tener un minero apagado y no arruinarte. Creo que sigue habiendo una gran posibilidad de mejora en chips de minería, y como se te queden obsoletos antes de amortizarlos te va a dar igual tener energía barata.



Cuando no había suficientes soplapollezes, unos cipotes pretenden construir plantas de energía, no para alimentar necesidades, sino para alimentar ordenadores que calculan la nada..

El artículo es un cúmulo de inexactitudes y mentiras

Lerdos..


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ene 2020)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Cuando no había suficientes soplapollezes, unos cipotes pretenden construir plantas de energía, no para alimentar necesidades, sino para alimentar ordenadores que calculan la nada..
> 
> El artículo es un cúmulo de inexactitudes y mentiras
> 
> Lerdos..



Anda, vete a zurrir mierdas por ahí, borrico.

Si, precísamente, Bitcoin existe para evitar que ignorantes como tú nos digan a los demás en qué está bien gastar nuestro dinero/energía y en qué no.


----------



## Hurdlerate (9 Ene 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Anda, vete a zurrir mierdas por ahí, borrico.
> 
> Si, precísamente, Bitcoin existe para evitar que ignorantes como tú nos digan a los demás en qué está bien gastar nuestro dinero/energía y en qué no.



Ni el mismo Ponzi lo hubiera dicho mejor

Espera, espera, blockchain!

Jaja, lerdo


----------



## tastas (9 Ene 2020)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Cuando no había suficientes soplapollezes, unos cipotes pretenden construir plantas de energía, no para alimentar necesidades, sino para alimentar ordenadores que calculan la nada..
> 
> El artículo es un cúmulo de inexactitudes y mentiras
> 
> Lerdos..



Bienvenido al ignore.


----------



## Hurdlerate (9 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Bienvenido al ignore.



No esperaba menos.. que rule un crowdlending para financiar a un minador lituano !


----------



## elKaiser (9 Ene 2020)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> No esperaba menos.. que rule un crowdlending para financiar a un minador lituano !



Al ignore; no vienes a aportar nada, solo a ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Hurdlerate (9 Ene 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Al ignore; no vienes a aportar nada, solo a ensuciar el hilo.



Gracias, no esperaba menos.

He opinado sobre la gilipollez de minar con renovables para ayudar a la red... n tiene base física ni económica 

He revisado, y tumbado, más de un proyecto de offgrid híbrido para minado.

Es la mayor soplapoyez que existe, con un perfil de riesgo nefasto, pero recurrente y muy popular en las plataformas de crowdXX, sobre todo entre aficionados adolescentes con granos amarillos a punto de explotar


----------



## p_pin (10 Ene 2020)

Hurdlerate dijo:


> Gracias, no esperaba menos.
> 
> He opinado sobre la gilipollez de minar con renovables para ayudar a la red... n tiene base física ni económica
> 
> ...



Estamos acostumbrados a que los "amigos de lo ajeno" nos digan qué hacer con nuestro dinero... así que no puedo más que meterte en el ignore, por mi bien, mi tiempo sí vale dinero


----------



## sirpask (10 Ene 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dicen que Schnorr Signatures & Taproot ya están casi listos, esto es muy buena noticia:
> 
> Bitcoin's Taproot/Schnorr upgrade proposal is 'nearly ready' as it moves through developer feedback phase - The Block
> 
> ...



¿Algun sitio en español donde expliquen de que va estas cosas?

Gracias..


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Ene 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Algun sitio en español donde expliquen de que va estas cosas?
> 
> Gracias..



¿No se te da bien el inglés? En el artículo que enlazo hablan un poco de esas mejoras, en español no creo que haya nada todavía.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Ene 2020)

Este artículo tiene casi un año ya pero sirve para refrescarnos la memoria sobre lo que va a venir pronto:

Schnorr Signatures & The Inevitability of Privacy in Bitcoin


----------



## tastas (14 Ene 2020)

Estos anuncios siempre los acaban haciendo gente y empresas no confiables.
Y no he entrado en crypto.com pero estoy convencido de que este es otro caso.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ene 2020)

Ayer una cuenta movió 1.000.000.000 de dólares en un sólo movimiento.
Lo mejor es lo que pagó de comisión, 80 dólares por mover esa cantidad.
No me extraña que el sistema financiero tiemble


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ayer una cuenta movió 1.000.000 millones de dólares en un sólo movimiento.
> Lo mejor es lo que pagó de comisión, 80 dólares por mover esa cantidad.
> No me extraña que el sistema financiero tiemble



Que dirección de BTC?


----------



## tastas (15 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ayer una cuenta movió 1.000.000 millones de dólares en un sólo movimiento.
> Lo mejor es lo que pagó de comisión, 80 dólares por mover esa cantidad.
> No me extraña que el sistema financiero tiemble



Pues qué caro, con 10 satoshis/byte la transacción hubiera entrado igualmente.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (15 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Pues qué caro, con 10 satoshis/byte la transacción hubiera entrado igualmente.



Necesitaría los minolles rápido


----------



## barborico (15 Ene 2020)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Que dirección de BTC?



Blockchain Explorer | BTC | ETH | BCH

En realidad fue alguien que saco 1000 btc de bitfinex pero claro, el cambio tiene que ir a otra dirección...


----------



## Arctic (15 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ayer una cuenta movió 1.000.000 millones de dólares en un sólo movimiento.
> Lo mejor es lo que pagó de comisión, 80 dólares por mover esa cantidad.
> No me extraña que el sistema financiero tiemble



Te sobran 3 ceros, son "solo" 1.000 millones. Seamos rigurosos, que esto no es el hilo de IOTA


----------



## bmbnct (15 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Pues qué caro, con 10 satoshis/byte la transacción hubiera entrado igualmente.



Esta de hoy si que es cara: OXT


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ene 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Te sobran 3 ceros, son "solo" 1.000 millones. Seamos rigurosos, que esto no es el hilo de IOTA



1000 millones, perdón, tiene usteccc razón. 
Corregido


----------



## esseri (15 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ayer una cuenta movió 1.000.000.000 de dólares en un sólo movimiento.
> Lo mejor es lo que pagó de comisión, 80 dólares por mover esa cantidad.
> No me extraña que el sistema financiero tiemble



Bah, nada. Puestos a optimizar gasto, se habría ahorrado 7 eurazos en ansiolíticos ( o un peta de yerba ) con el Instant Send de DASH. POW de doble truki y el mejor del ranking.

En 1 segundo.No me extraña k el sistema financiero y los mantritas bitcoñeros tiemblen.

Todo sea por el p2p de Satoshi. Y la lucha contra la esclerosis . Y el ordeñado de unos dogmas con los k cada vez queda menos para vivir del cuento.

La tecnología acecha. Y los años de ventaja se recortan exponencialmente. Los del Oro, NO.El de verdá, digo. Esos sí perduran, monolíticos, en el tiempo. La gran diferencia entre la cháchara y las pelotas sobre la mesa.


----------



## tastas (15 Ene 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> Esta de hoy si que es cara: OXT



Vaya. Alguien tiene los dedos gordos o hay un minero con ganas de trollear la red.


----------



## ertitoagus (16 Ene 2020)

yo diría que dedo gordo


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ene 2020)

Peter Wuille abre un "pull request" en el Github de bitcoin para el BIP de Schnorr, Taproot y Tapscript:

Add bip-schnorr, bip-taproot, bip-tapscript by sipa · Pull Request #876 · bitcoin/bips


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ene 2020)

¿Habrá 5 cifras antes de final de mes? Como en verano.


----------



## Geldschrank (19 Ene 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Habrá 5 cifras antes de final de mes? Como en verano.



A la vista de la hostia que nos acaban de meter, no lo tengo claro...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Ene 2020)

Es la novena vez que se tocan los 9.000 $ y el meme de Vegeta está tan gastado que ya no hace gracia.


----------



## Geldschrank (19 Ene 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Es la novena vez que se tocan los 9.000 $ y el meme de Vegeta está tan gastado que ya no hace gracia.



Estoy cansado de verlo en bitcointalk, pero a santo de qué viene lo de Vegeta??


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Ene 2020)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Estoy cansado de verlo en bitcointalk, pero a santo de qué viene lo de Vegeta??



Viene de una escena de Dragon Ball Z, creo que es cuando Vegeta analiza por primera vez a Goku con su visor y supera las 9.000 unidades de fuerza. Ya era un meme conocido antes de existir Bitcoin, pero cuando el precio se aproxima o llega a 9.000 hacía gracia ponerlo, hasta que ha dejado de tener gracia.


----------



## tastas (19 Ene 2020)

Epic facepalm.

Peter Schiff no recuerda las claves de sus bitcoins...
Me pregunto por qué seguía teniendo un activo con valor objetivo 0.

Edit: peor aún, dice que su monedero no recuerda las claves.


----------



## hotice (19 Ene 2020)

Una pregunta de novato: en los aún pocos sitios que se acepta BC para comprar, ¿tiene algún límite de cantidad?

Lo que me extraña es que se limite el efectivo y en cambio el Gobierno acepte que alguien pueda pagar mediante un bien que no permite el control, o sea, peor que el dinero negro... A poco que la ministra Montero se dé cuenta, va a haber lloros


----------



## tastas (19 Ene 2020)

hotice dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato: en los aún pocos sitios que se acepta BC para comprar, ¿tiene algún límite de cantidad?
> 
> Lo que me extraña es que se limite el efectivo y en cambio el Gobierno acepte que alguien pueda pagar mediante un bien que no permite el control, o sea, peor que el dinero negro... A poco que la ministra Montero se dé cuenta, va a haber lloros



La Montora para no puede regular las matemáticas.
Podrá hacer una ley diciendo que es muy malo hacer pagos con Bitcoin por encima de 1000 euros, que le hagan caso o no ya es otra cosa.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Epic facepalm.
> 
> Peter Schiff no recuerda las claves de sus bitcoins...
> Me pregunto por qué seguía teniendo un activo con valor objetivo 0.
> ...


----------



## vpsn (20 Ene 2020)

hotice dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato: en los aún pocos sitios que se acepta BC para comprar, ¿tiene algún límite de cantidad?
> 
> Lo que me extraña es que se limite el efectivo y en cambio el Gobierno acepte que alguien pueda pagar mediante un bien que no permite el control, o sea, peor que el dinero negro... A poco que la ministra Montero se dé cuenta, va a haber lloros



Al unico que podrian joder seria al idiota que compre bitcoins desde el banco santander. Por ejemplo a aquel que haga una transferencia a bitstamp o kraken.

Teniendo en cuenta que hay que pagar funcis, rentistas, sueldos del ibex e inutiles de ayuntamientos y administraciones pues tarde o temprano lo haran, eso si para entonces te habran subido el iva al 30%, impuestos medioambientales, impuesto de igualdad...


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Epic facepalm.
> 
> Peter Schiff no recuerda las claves de sus bitcoins...
> Me pregunto por qué seguía teniendo un activo con valor objetivo 0.
> ...



Estaría bien saber cuantos tenía para ver cuantos bitcoin han salido de circulación.
Más pasta para nosotros!!


----------



## tastas (20 Ene 2020)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Estaría bien saber cuantos tenía para ver cuantos bitcoin han salido de circulación.
> Más pasta para nosotros!!



Creo que unos 10.000 USD de donaciones. De todas maneras, está haciendo tanto ruido tratando de llamar la atención que creo que le voy a meter en el mismo cajón que McAffe y el gordo de Mega.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Creo que unos 10.000 USD de donaciones. De todas maneras, está haciendo tanto ruido tratando de llamar la atención que creo que le voy a meter en el mismo cajón que McAffe y el gordo de Mega.



Hostia, el gordo, vaya bluff también. Ya no me acordaba de él.


----------



## tastas (20 Ene 2020)

Pues mira, le nombro y... zas.

Ni me he visto el vídeo, pero parece que se ha hecho bcashero. Le deben pagar bien y además va mucho con su estilo:
Bloques grandes para tipos grandes.



Si alguien ha enterrado las shitcoins, seguramente lo ha hecho antes de tiempo.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Ene 2020)

Adam Back y los correos electrónicos de Satoshi, las preocupaciones por la privacidad y los primeros días de Bitcoin


----------



## Plymouth (23 Ene 2020)

vpsn dijo:


> Al unico que podrian joder seria al idiota que compre bitcoins desde el banco santander. Por ejemplo a aquel que haga una transferencia a bitstamp o kraken.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que hay que pagar funcis, rentistas, sueldos del ibex e inutiles de ayuntamientos y administraciones pues tarde o temprano lo haran, eso si para entonces te habran subido el iva al 30%, impuestos medioambientales, impuesto de igualdad...



Que diferencia hay entre Banco Santander y otro banco? es cuestion de tiempo de que todos los bancos reporten automaticamente una notificacion cuando envies a exchanges.

Es ridiculo que haya gente que piense que por tener bitcoins se ha independizado del estado, cuando los compran en exchanges donde les han pedido documentacion. Estais en una lista permanente donde consta que teneis X BTC a una fecha Y (permanente, por que esta en la blockchain, junto con la informacion que tiene el exchange para ponerle contexto, lo cual es un riesgo permanente en tu contra). Es cuestion de tiempo que el gobierno de turno empiece a pedir documentacion a todos los exchanges sobre clientes españoles y empezaran a llegar notificaciones en plan "usted tenia X BTC a fecha Y, pague". Ya podras decir que "ya no los tengo, se comio el perro el trezor" que servira de poco. Tienen el incentivo de hacer esto puesto que el aparato esta en quiebra, el chiringuito no se sostiene, asi que iran a rascar todo lo posible.

Los unicos que tienen independencia real del estado y se podran escaquear de los sablazos que vienen son los que tengan BTC adquiridos mediante formas que no hayan requerido identificaciones, y en ese caso se tendra el problema de que no podras sacar nada mas que migajas pues llamarias la atencion a Hacienda. A no ser que tengas millones para intentar alternativas, estarias es un limbo donde tienes mucho dinero, pero no lo suficiente como para embarcarte en aventuras de indole off-shore, asi que no puedes utilizarlo mas alla de sacar una miseria de la poca liquidez que encuentres de gente (fiable) que quiera venderte a cambio de cash cara a cara que seria la unica forma de vender con algo de privacidad (mientras exista el cash, que esa es otra)


----------



## tastas (23 Ene 2020)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Es cuestion de tiempo que el gobierno de turno empiece a pedir documentacion a todos los exchanges sobre clientes españoles y empezaran a llegar notificaciones en plan "usted tenia X BTC a fecha Y, pague". Ya podras decir que "ya no los tengo, se comio el perro el trezor" que servira de poco. Tienen el incentivo de hacer esto puesto que el aparato esta en quiebra, el chiringuito no se sostiene, asi que iran a rascar todo lo posible.



Qué será más fácil para Hacienda, sacar los bitcoins de mi clave privada, subir otro 5% el butano o embargar por emergencia climática un 1% de las cuentas bancarias de más de 100.000 euros?
El estado también se rige por coste/beneficio.

Y sí. Usar Bitcoin y criptobancos es como cerrar la puerta blindada de tu casa y dejar la ventana abierta.
Cada vez hay más gente que se da cuenta de esto y usa las alternativas existentes.


----------



## tastas (24 Ene 2020)

Schnorr/Taproot en BIP, que han redactado con más cautela de lo normal para que nos sea más fácil aceptarlas.
Ahora creo que sí que habrá algo más de prisa en incorporar estas mejoras.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Ene 2020)

Según leo en reddit, primero se tiene que probar en la testnet y debuggear a fondo el código, y hasta dentro de año/año y medio no veremos schnorr en botcoin core. Ojalá sea antes.


----------



## kikepm (24 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Epic facepalm.
> 
> Peter Schiff no recuerda las claves de sus bitcoins...
> Me pregunto por qué seguía teniendo un activo con valor objetivo 0.
> ...




Lo de Schiff es patético. Un austríaco cuyo padre chupó prisión en USA por objección de conciencia fiscal, nada de Lolafloreada, un tío con convicciones, su hijo con una más que notable inteligencia y capacidad que dejó en bragas a todos los payasos que se le opusieron en los medios usanos en 2006 y 2007 cuando pronosticó la crisis y anunció el descalabro de las subprimes y todo el tinglado financiero, y un inversor en oro de lo mejorcito, lleva años hablando mal de BTC y comiéndose owneds contínuos.

Triste lo que la estupidez y los prejuicios terminan haciendo a la gente brillante.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Ene 2020)

Artículo de Aaron Van Wirdum en el que explica qué es Taproot y cómo mejorará las transacciones de Bitcoin.

Taproot Is Coming: What It Is, and How It Will Benefit Bitcoin


----------



## Geldschrank (28 Ene 2020)

Bitcoin Is A Leading Indicator Of The Coronavirus Outbreak

A ver como nos explican ésto nuestros amigos metaleros. Los chinos podrían estar comprando bitcoin por que si pueden largarse de China, es la mejor forma de llevarse la pasta.


----------



## Mopois (28 Ene 2020)

El coronabitcoin


----------



## Amaro9 (29 Ene 2020)

Si alguien tenia pensado comprarse una cartera hardware de *Ledger *les dijo un código descuento del 20% que me han mandado. Solo hay que ponerlo en la casilla correspondiente una vez has seleccionado el producto.

Código:

FRIEND-CDK5STG


https://shop.ledger.com


----------



## Kennedy (29 Ene 2020)

Return to Genesis with nChain CTO Steve Shadders - CoinGeek


----------



## barborico (30 Ene 2020)

Lo mejor es el nombre de la canción:


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ene 2020)

Strike, una aplicación que permite realizar pagos Lightning usando la cuenta del banco o la tarjeta de débito.

Strike requires the following: a debit card or bank account. That’s it; no wallet, no node, no channels, no swaps, no liquidity management, no anything.

Announcing Strike by Zap


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ene 2020)

The Big Announcement!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ene 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> The Big Announcement!



¿Qué tramas, moreno?

¿Por qué debería Meni Rosenfeld convocar a la gente a una reunión? ¿Qué están tramando las cabezas visibles?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ene 2020)

Estoy mirando su trabajo, porque ya me leí algún artículo suyo sobre la certidumbre de Bitcoin y me encantó, y lo último que pone en su currículum es que estaba trasteando con los mercados predictivos descentralizados

dblp: Meni Rosenfeld


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ene 2020)

También estaba trabajando con la LN

A Flash of Insights on Lightning Network


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ene 2020)

Schnorr y Taproot ya tienen el BIP así que ahora llevan el proceso normal y no tendrá nada que ver con esto ni tampoco con nada de código Bitcoin. Será algún proyecto como dice @Sr.Mojón


----------



## tastas (31 Ene 2020)

Vergonzoso que Trezor siga defendiendo como normal que se pueda acceder a la semilla solo con acceso al dispositivo.
Lo mínimo que deberían haber hecho es actualizar el firmware para que el establecimiento de passwords que alargan la semilla sea obligatorio. Esta función no la agregaron por seguridad, sino más bien para permitir la denegabilidad plausible, pero es lo que permite que un Trezor no sea equivalente a un objeto de decoración, ya que han roto la seguridad del dispositivo.

Our Response to the Read Protection Downgrade Attack


----------



## Jamie Dimon (1 Feb 2020)

Historias de horror de gente con el dinero atrapada en exchanges:

Bancos que Prohíben Transferencias Bancarias para Comprar Bitcoin

Hay gente con el dinero pillado en Coinbase desde hace meses.

Alguien tiene Opebank y a enviado a exchanges y recibido de exchanges? algun problema? no me animo a comprar hasta que sepa si Openbank no me va a joder cuando envie o reciba fiat. Que combinacion de banco y exchange no dara problemas?

No me interesa bisq/hodl hodl por falta de liquidez y bueno no me fio tampoco de cuentas random, quiero un exchange.


----------



## tastas (1 Feb 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Historias de horror de gente con el dinero atrapada en exchanges:
> 
> Bancos que Prohíben Transferencias Bancarias para Comprar Bitcoin
> 
> ...





Jamie Dimon dijo:


> No me interesa bisq/hodl hodl por falta de liquidez y bueno no me fio tampoco de cuentas random, quiero un exchange.



Pues disfrutarás lo criptobanqueado.
Este febrero en Bisq en eur se movieron 247.5k euros, y está subiendo . Ya puede ser grande tu cartera, con una cuenta con límite máximo en una semana has comprado todo lo que necesitas sin pagar casi premiums y sin que vendan tus datos a terceros.


----------



## tastas (2 Feb 2020)

Dice Stiglitz que el dolar es una moneda cojonuda, que haya que digitalizarla un poquito más y que el Bitcoin es inútil y por eso hay que prohibirlo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2020)

Cuando quieras dejas de utilizar este hilo para promocionar tu estafa de shitcoin.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Feb 2020)

@Sr.Mojón tú que controlas, ¿crees que el tema de la privacidad se solventará definitivamente con Schnorr + Taproot + Tapscript? ¿O hará falta añadir más mejoras como las CT propuestas por Gregory Maxwell?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> @Sr.Mojón tú que controlas, ¿crees que el tema de la privacidad se solventará definitivamente con Schnorr + Taproot + Tapscript? ¿O hará falta añadir más mejoras como las CT propuestas por Gregory Maxwell?



Yo creo que con las Schnorr + Taproot + Lightning Network se va a lograr privacidad más que suficiente para la gran mayoría de los usos que la gente desea realizar en la red.


----------



## Registrador (3 Feb 2020)

@Negrofuturo estás emierdando este hilo, tienes el hilo de iota un poco mas abajo y puedes poner tus dibujitos allí.


----------



## zyro (3 Feb 2020)

le estoy cogiendo manía a IOTA, @Negrofuturo no para de escribir y poner gráficos por 3 hilos distintos


----------



## Amaro9 (4 Feb 2020)

Compra ahora un Ledger Nano X y llévate un *Ledger Nano S de Regalo*


https://shop.ledger.com/products/ledger-valentines-pack



¡¡¡¡ Aún más barato : usa el código *FRIEND-CDK5STG* y llevártelo con un descuento del 20% adicional !!!!!!


Oferta por tiempo limitado.


----------



## tastas (5 Feb 2020)

¿Podemos y debemos prohibir Bitcoin?

Rallo defendiendo Bitcoin del fud de Stiglitz.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> ¿Podemos y debemos prohibir Bitcoin?
> 
> Rallo defendiendo Bitcoin del fud de Stiglitz.



Buen articulo, venia a ponerlo yo también.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Feb 2020)

The Bitcoin network has now processed 500 million transactions since it first went live on January 3, 2009.


Bitcoin breaks 500 million transaction milestone - Decrypt


----------



## Geldschrank (5 Feb 2020)

Venga una ración de FOMO del bueno.

The Race to Own 1 Full Bitcoin Has Begun


----------



## Seronoser (5 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Dice Stiglitz que el dolar es una moneda cojonuda, que haya que digitalizarla un poquito más y que el Bitcoin es inútil y por eso hay que prohibirlo.



Seguramente le dieron el Nobel en el 2x1, cuando se lo dieron a Obama.
De hecho al mayor deportador de extranjeros de la Historia de EEUU como Presidente, le dieron el Nobel en el 2009.
A éste mamarracho demócrata, y me refiero al economista, se lo dieron en el 2001.


----------



## digipl (5 Feb 2020)

Nuevo algoritmo de rutaje para la Lightning Network basado en el algoritmo de la colonia de hormigas.

https://arxiv.org/pdf/2002.01374.pdf

Interesantísimo whitepaper. Por fin un algoritmo de rutaje que parece cumplir con todas las necesidades básicas que necesita la LN (rapidez, descentralización, anónimato, bajo costo computacional y alta capacidad de transacciones). Podría llevar al LN a otro nivel.


----------



## tastas (5 Feb 2020)

L36: Matemáticas Bitcoin Con Ricardo Pérez-Marco Lunaticoin podcast

En la entrevista de lunaticoin ya hablaron de este tema e incluso creo que lo traje aquí. Disculpad que no sepa qué minuto.

A ver si los devs de LN se lo miran.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Feb 2020)

¿Alguna opinión sobre eurocoinpay? 
Es que he visto que pueden dar una visa recargable con BTC.


----------



## Cryptopolis (7 Feb 2020)

Cuidado con el BTC! Podría tomar cualquier dirección... y aunque estemos esperando que supere los 10k hay una resistencia importante que atravesar. 
Recuerden tomar ganancias y configurar sus SLs. Yo ya estoy en long!


----------



## tastas (7 Feb 2020)

Artículo de Manuel Polavieja a favor del tan denostado especulador.

Bitcoin, burbujas y especulación

"En el caso particular de Bitcoin, no tiene ningún sentido afirmar que no será adoptada como medio de cambio o depósito de valor porque es demasiado volátil, cuando la poca o mucha adopción que tiene hoy ha sido precisamente gracias a su volatilidad. Es totalmente al revés, *la volatilidad es la que posibilita la adopción, y a su vez una mayor adopción hará que gradualmente disminuya la volatilidad.*"


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Feb 2020)

Qué creéis que pasará en Mayo con el Halving?, positivo o negativo para el precio?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Feb 2020)

Los dos halvings anteriores han sido positivos para el precio, aunque los efectos no se ven de forma inmediata sino unos meses después del evento.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Feb 2020)

El halving siempre es positivo porque demuestra que el protocolo funciona como el mejor reloj suizo.

Lo que haga el precio antes, durante y después, sólo es ruido


----------



## Seronoser (9 Feb 2020)

Vuelven las 5 cifras al universo BTC...desde octubre 2019 no se alcanzaban.


----------



## tastas (9 Feb 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vuelven las 5 cifras al universo BTC...desde octubre 2019 no se alcanzaban.



Yo le ponía un decimal


----------



## Nailuj2000 (10 Feb 2020)

> Separar blockchain y criptodivisas es como separar el jamón del tocino
> 
> Mucho se discute si primero fueron las blockchain o las criptodivisas, incluso ya hay historiadores (yo diría hagiógrafos) de una y otras. Sin embargo, el debate entre una y otras me recuerda mucho al debate de si primero fue el huevo o la gallina.
> 
> ...



Artículo completo:
Blockchain y criptodivisas blockchain y criptodivisas- Notario Fco Rosales


----------



## Edu.R (11 Feb 2020)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Qué creéis que pasará en Mayo con el Halving?, positivo o negativo para el precio?



Si una materia prima mantiene su valor, pero su producción baja a la mitad, el precio debería subir.

Es algo muy básico.

El BTC en estos dos años no ha ganado mucho valor numérico, pero su tecnología se ha desarrollado y cada vez va a ser más escaso por los havings. Creo que no hace falta estudiar ADE o Economía para saber que, simplemente con que mantenga su valor "tecnológico" (Y honestamente, creo que ese valor ha aumentado), a largo plazo va a ser más caro conseguirlo.

Si su tecnología avanza y su disponibilidad disminuye... pues eso. Pero vamos, que lo de la estafa piramidal lo siguen pensando unos cuantos.


----------



## Digamelon (12 Feb 2020)

La forma correcta de mirar la evolución del precio de BTC o el valor del dólar:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Feb 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero vamos, que lo de la estafa piramidal lo siguen pensando unos cuantos.



Así es, hilo del mes pasado en este mismo foro, de gente supuestamente informada y supuestamente inteligente:

¿Qué diferencia al Bitcoin de una estafa piramidal?


----------



## Seronoser (12 Feb 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Así es, hilo del mes pasado en este mismo foro, de gente supuestamente informada y supuestamente inteligente:
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia al Bitcoin de una estafa piramidal?



Cuando las masas borreguiles no entienden algo, en vez de informarse, tienden a la crítica.
Y si además ven que no acaba de desplomarse eso que ellos dicen que es una estafa, aún lo entienden menos, y por ende, lo critican más.

Es fantástico leer a todos estos remeros que pagan impuestos, quejarse del BTC y no de los impuestos, de la inflación, de las devaluaciones de sus papelitos. 

Como ha ocurrido muchas otras veces, BTC y otras altcoins, sobrevivirán al 90% de los foreros que entran con sus seudónimos por aquí a criticar, lo que ni siquiera quieren tratar de entender. Se merecen todo lo que les pase, fiscalmente hablando.


----------



## Kennedy (13 Feb 2020)

_



The Bitcoin software was released under the MIT License such that it provided for the rights to copy the software *but not the database. *

As the creator of Bitcoin, I maintain the sui generis rights to any copy of the database created from Genesis in January 2009.

Where a software fork is used not to attempt to pass it off as the original, as would be the case with Bitcoin copies or forked or derivative systems like Ethereum and Litecoin, no database rights are breached as a new database is formed utilising the forked software. Where altered protocols such as of BTC involve copying the database from Bitcoin and releasing a system competing to the original, database rights could be expressed and enforced by the creator of the original protocol.

Where another party copies and utilises the database in a manner of what is commonly called a Bitcoin fork, for example, the version of the protocol that differs from the original is unauthorised and in breach of the Databases Regulations 1997 and the Computer Misuse Act 1990.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Forking and Passing Off…


----------



## tastas (15 Feb 2020)

Leyendo sobre RSK, L-BTC, lightning... 
Se te va quedando eso de que BTC es un protocolo y que ya veremos adónde va. La internet en sus inicios eran listas de correo y con suerte, después, páginas web. Hoy es reservar un hotel, retransmitir en directo el partido de fútbol de tus amigos y enviar información privada 24/7 a empresas y gobiernos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Feb 2020)

Los ummitas dicen que en 2021 habrá crash mundial brusco y que mejor no tener mucho dinero en el banco. Hora de hacer los DEBERES y sacar el dinero o convertirlo a BTC.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Feb 2020)

Los ummitas están hasta arriba de Hedera h.


----------



## MIP (16 Feb 2020)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Los ummitas están hasta arriba de Hedera h.



Compraron IOTA para el motor de la nave espacial y llevan unos días tiraos a medio camino de Saturno.


----------



## Condemor (18 Feb 2020)

Buenas a todos, he estado un poco desconectado de este mundo y tengo algunas preguntas respecto al exchange Kraken. Yo estaba verificado hasta el Tier 2 creo, el mínimo para poder hacer depósitos con Fiat. Ahora he entrado y parece que han cambiado todo el sistema de verificaciones, ahora solo hay 3 Tiers. A mi me han puesto en el mas bajo y ya no puedo hacer depósitos de fiat. Para verificarme piden DNI y prueba de residencia. Yo creo que estas dos cosas ya eran necesarias para el antiguo Tier2 y ya las tienen. ¿Alguien me aclara a que se debe esto? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (18 Feb 2020)

Condemor dijo:


> Buenas a todos, he estado un poco desconectado ......



Según se oye por ahí, Kraken y parecidos cada vez piden mas cosas y cada vez lo ponen mas díficil para sacar la pasta.
Dicen que lo mejor es usar Bisq.


----------



## Condemor (18 Feb 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Según se oye por ahí, Kraken y parecidos cada vez piden mas cosas y cada vez lo ponen mas díficil para sacar la pasta.
> Dicen que lo mejor es usar Bisq.



A mi me preocupa sobre todo que pasen la info a hacienda. Sobre todo no entiendo a que se debe el cambio de sistema de verificaciones. Mi DNI y tal ya lo tenían, ¿por qué me lo piden otra vez?


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2020)

Condemor dijo:


> A mi me preocupa sobre todo que pasen la info a hacienda. Sobre todo no entiendo a que se debe el cambio de sistema de verificaciones. Mi DNI y tal ya lo tenían, ¿por qué me lo piden otra vez?



El que le pasa la info a Hacienda ES TU BANCO ESPAÑOL.


----------



## tastas (19 Feb 2020)

Con sede en Estados Unidos, me parece que la voluntad para intercambiar datos es elevada.
Eso si no les hackean el exchange y se quedan con los datos.

@Condemor Ya te han dicho que si no quieres aceptar que te cambien las condiciones de acceso a tu dinero de manera arbitraria, tienes opciones como Bisq.


----------



## Condemor (19 Feb 2020)

Gracias por las respuestas. Acabo de probar y Bisq y no me ha convencido. La idea es buena pero de momento parece más algo tipo Local Bitcoins, le falta mucho volumen y los precios son caros.

Desde hace ya años los exangers han sido la pata más débil del mundo de las criptos, pero a día de hoy no hay alternativa para operar con agilidad.

Simplemente os preguntaba si teníais constancia de algún cambio relevante en la política de Kraken o si alguien había tenido problemas con Hacienda por este motivo.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2020)

Condemor dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. Acabo de probar y Bisq y no me ha convencido. La idea es buena pero de momento parece más algo tipo Local Bitcoins, le falta mucho volumen y los precios son caros.
> 
> Desde hace ya años los exangers han sido la pata más débil del mundo de las criptos, pero a día de hoy no hay alternativa para operar con agilidad.
> 
> Simplemente os preguntaba si teníais constancia de algún cambio relevante en la política de Kraken o si alguien había tenido problemas con Hacienda por este motivo.



Yo dejé de usarlos cuando me empezaron a exigir pruebas de residencia (facturas de luz, gas a mi nombre etc), copia del DNI sujetándolo con la mano en foto reciente, hasta creo que querían una vídeo llamada o algo así... la UE les dio el tirón de orejas y si querían operar en estas tierras legalmente tenían que cumplir los requisitos como un broker o un banco de inversión.

Todo movimiento que hagas en kraken, quedará anotado y a disposición de la hacienda de tu país (UE), esto no tiene por que ser malo, si no todo lo contrario, sobre todo si lo que buscas es especular como si de un broker se tratase.

Si por la contra recelas del sistema financiero, de los bancos centrales, y de entidades privadas que manejen tus fondos huye.

Lo dicho, hacienda podría solicitar todos tus movimientos a kraken y este se los dará sobre todo en reintegros hacia tu cuenta desde las de kraken, dónde podría existir capital gravable, y en un futuro supongo ya lo hará de manera automática como un broker europeo.

Un saludo.


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Feb 2020)

U. S. Congress proposes to free small cryptocurrency transactions from taxes - Bitcoin & Blockchain news

ojo si se aprueba.....


----------



## tastas (19 Feb 2020)

Condemor dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. Acabo de probar y Bisq y no me ha convencido. La idea es buena pero de momento parece más algo tipo Local Bitcoins, le falta mucho volumen y los precios son caros.



Como suele pasar cuando hay sube el precio, y sobretodo en Bisq que está plagado de hodlers, los spreads para comprar BTC aumentan.
De todas formas te recomiendo que pongas una oferta de 0.01 btc para que se te firme la cuenta, a los 30 días se te elevan los límites de compra y se puede aprovechar el bajo volumen para de vez en cuando encontrar buenas ofertas. De hecho ahora mismo vender en Bisq sale bastante bien.

Como has dicho, los exchanges cada vez van a dar más problemas, pero Bisq no tiene por qué cambiar a peor y cuanto antes puedas hacerte una idea de cómo funciona, mejor.


----------



## Rajoy (19 Feb 2020)

La nueva ley contra el fraude que está a punto de presentarse para su tramitación en el Congreso tiene en cuenta las criptomonedas.

Concretamente dice que:

Monedas virtuales. Con la vista puesta en el refuerzo del control tributario, personas y entidades tendrán la obligación de informar a Hacienda de la posesión y uso de criptomonedas. Se habrán de comunicar todas las operaciones –adquisición, transmisión, permutación, transferencia, cobros y pagos–, y también los saldos de monedas virtuales. También especifica que las declaraciones informativas de bienes en el extranjero, a través del modelo 720 implantado en el 2012, también se extienden a este tipo de divisa.

Si se tiene una cantidad respetable en criptos hay que ir pensando en cumplir con Hacienda ... o exilarse a países con una legislación más favorable (y seguramente menos medios que la Hacienda española para aplicarla).

Muchos Estados suelen expoliar a sus nacionales mientras ofrecen atractivos programas para personas no residentes y de algo debería de servir que las criptos no estén sujetas a controles de capitales, mientras no las declares, claro ...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2020)

Yo intuyo que los grandes holders y early adopters no van a declarar una mierda, hacer eso sería como ir voluntariamente al matadero a que te esquilen bien esquilao. Holdearán hasta que se puedan usar directamente los BTC y nunca pasarán a fiat. No hay que olvidar que todo esto nació con un gran componente antisistema y con intención de cambiar las cosas, informar al enemigo no forma parte del plan.


----------



## zyro (19 Feb 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo intuyo que los grandes holders y early adopters no van a declarar una mierda, hacer eso sería como ir voluntariamente al matadero a que te esquilen bien esquilao. Holdearán hasta que se puedan usar directamente los BTC y nunca pasarán a fiat. No hay que olvidar que todo esto nació con un gran componente antisistema y con intención de cambiar las cosas, informar al enemigo no forma parte del plan.



lo de los holders es relativo, conozco a alguno que tubo el acierto de vender en 2017 y con lo que sacó se compró una casa en Andorra. Y por lo visto sigue siendo holder , aunque me imagino que de algunos BTC menos.

Yo pienso que todo el mundo tiene un precio de venta y al final, todos venderemos.

Unos con muchísimo acierto y otro con ninguno.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2020)

Está claro que quién pretenda de un día para otro ingresar 5 cifras o comprarse un apartamento va a tener que dar explicaciones, otra cosa diferente es ir capeando gastos tirando de BTC.

Recordad lo de siempre, el mundo es muy grande y no es necesario cambiar de residencia para adquirir bienes y servicios que no den el "cante".

Es evidente que si fuera @bitcoñero lo último que se me ocurriría sería ir corriendo a hacienda a decirle que tengo 13 millones de $ potenciales sin declarar.

De hecho, si lo hiciera ya la habría cagado por el control patrimonial y el exceso mínimo a tributar anualmente, así que lo joderían sí o sí siendo Español.

Como comentáis, y en los tiempos que estamos viviendo, la verdadera locura es confiar ahorros en fiat, la animalada de políticas monetarias expansivas que llevamos en más de 10 años no tiene sentido, salvo que se pretenda destruir a la clase media y convertirla en baja o muy baja.

Recordad que Rossevelt en 1933, prohibió la tenencia de oro y los que no lo entregaron en su día, fueron luego los que pudieron obtener grandes beneficios...los que lo entregaron recibieron una poca calderilla al cambio, también es cierto que la amenaza de cárcel para los "prófugos dorados" era algo a tener en cuenta.


Todo ha cambiado, pero todo sigue igual...quieren nuestro oro, nuestros BTC, y nuestro fiat... siempre la clase no productiva que crea las normas perjudica a la productiva a su placer.


----------



## tastas (19 Feb 2020)

Para pagar impuestos, Bitcoin deja de ser una estafa ponzi y un activo no respaldado por el BCE con el que hay que tener mucho cuidado.
A cagar.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2020)

Ojo a los que tengáis mucho metido en Binance, puede que no sea nada, pero hoy ha estado el mercado cerrado unas horas, y ahora hace un rato un flash crash en BTC que no se ha dado en otras plazas.




Y no ha sido de coña el volumen movido es bestial, más de 13.000 BTC en 1h


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> La nueva ley contra el fraude que está a punto de presentarse para su tramitación en el Congreso tiene en cuenta las criptomonedas.
> 
> Concretamente dice que:
> 
> ...



jajaja que viene Haciendaaaaaaa...por favor...todos los años nos cuentan su milonga.
Ni 720, que en, máximo dos años va a desaparecer, y con efectos retroactivos, ni fiscalidad sobre adquisiciones, permutas ni polladas varias.

Os lo creéis todo pimpollos!!!
Primero empezarán con la tenencia de metales, que esos sí que son fáciles de cazar, con las facturitas y demás. Lo bueno, que todo esto significa que las criptos van a más. Coged sitio...


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo a los que tengáis mucho metido en Binance, puede que no sea nada, pero hoy ha estado el mercado cerrado unas horas, y ahora hace un rato un flash crash en BTC que no se ha dado en otras plazas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 236118
> 
> ...



BTC, se ha dejado un 6% en nada. No es normal, y algo ha pasado, desde luego.


----------



## ertitoagus (20 Feb 2020)

Pues pinta a que alguien ha vendido de golpe mucho por que le urgia, por que si de verdad quieres vender esa cantidad y no tienes prisa es infinitamente mejor venderlo poco a poco para no tirar el precio.... No diría que sea un barrido de stop loses, no es necesario tirarlo tanto para producir ese efecto cascada, suele estar más calculado.


----------



## tastas (20 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo a los que tengáis mucho metido en Binance, puede que no sea nada, pero hoy ha estado el mercado cerrado unas horas, y ahora hace un rato un flash crash en BTC que no se ha dado en otras plazas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 236118
> 
> ...



?Qué problema puede tener un exchange para que pase esto? Si el exchange no tuviera liquidez, el problema serían los retiros, no el libro de órdenes que al fin y al cabo son numeritos en una pantalla.


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> ?Qué problema puede tener un exchange para que pase esto? Si el exchange no tuviera liquidez, el problema serían los retiros, no el libro de órdenes que al fin y al cabo son numeritos en una pantalla.



Pienso que el problema ha venido, como he comentado, por los nuevos contratos apalancados en XRP ETH y EOS ... en un primer momento se les ha ido de las manos, tanto en volumen como en volatilidad.

Por ejemplo EOS bajaba un 8% el otro día y el bearEOS subía un pico del 40% cuando le correspondía un 3X o sea un 24%...esto ha generado un rápido cambio de lo apalancado a coins como BTC y creo que se ha desestabilizado el balance real de Binance.

Luego estaba mirando justo la pantalla en ese momento cuando BTC bajo de golpe 800$ en menos de 5 minutos con 13.000 BTC vendidos a mercado por USDT ¿quién coño hace eso?

Lo único que lo explica es que se pusieran apalancados cortos 3X en XRP EOS y ETH con lo que les ha salido redondo, pues han soltado 13.000BTC que les proporcionarán la capacidad de comprar casi 3 veces esa venta al colocarse cortos y apalancados.

Cuanto más producto derivado vaya saliendo en esto, más manipulado estará todo...pero bueno...libre mercado se llama, y en este tipo de "libre" mercado, quien manda es quien tiene más cash.


----------



## digipl (20 Feb 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Monedas virtuales. Con la vista puesta en el refuerzo del control tributario, personas y entidades tendrán la obligación de informar a Hacienda de la posesión y uso de criptomonedas. Se habrán de comunicar todas las operaciones –adquisición, transmisión, permutación, transferencia, cobros y pagos–, y también los saldos de monedas virtuales. También especifica que las declaraciones informativas de bienes en el extranjero, a través del modelo 720 implantado en el 2012, también se extienden a este tipo de divisa.



Según el anteproyecto son los terceros que "actuan en nombre de" (exchanges, procesadores de pagos....) los que deben informar pero no los particulares que guardan las cryptos en sus propias wallets.



> A su vez, con la finalidad de reforzar el control tributario sobre los hechos imponibles relativos a monedas virtuales, se establecen dos nuevas obligaciones informativas referidas a la tenencia y operativa con monedas virtuales.
> 
> Así, se introduce una obligación de suministro de información sobre los saldos que mantienen los titulares de monedas virtuales, *a cargo de quienes proporcionen servicios en nombre de terceros para salvaguardar claves criptográficas privadas que posibilitan la tenencia y utilización de tales monedas*, incluidos los proveedores de servicios de cambio de las citadas monedas si también prestan el mencionado servicio de tenencia.
> 
> Igualmente, para estas mismas personas o entidades, se establece la obligación de suministrar información acerca de las operaciones sobre monedas virtuales (adquisición, transmisión, permuta, transferencia, cobros y pagos) en las que intervengan. Esta misma obligación se extiende a quienes realicen ofertas iniciales de nuevas monedas virtuales.


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2020)

digipl dijo:


> Según el anteproyecto son los terceros que "actuan en nombre de" (exchanges, procesadores de pagos....) los que deben informar pero no los particulares que guardan las cryptos en sus propias wallets.



Eso es muy difuso, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el 90% de los exchanges asiáticos no exigen ningún tipo de identificación ni lugar de residencia... lo veo todo muy delicado, es como si se pretendiese atrapar humo con una red, esto no va a ninguna parte.

Otra cosa es que exijan a nivel nacional que los exchanges identifiquen monto y propietario, pero sabiendo que el 80% del volumen se mueve en exchanges chinos, pues habrá que mandar allá a inspectores de hacienda para que aclaren las movidas.

Hace años un profesor de economía nos comentó que el único modo de que un estado recaude de manera eficiente es gravando el consumo, ya que gravar las rentas es complicado en una economía global.

Si yo compro con BTC en China un consolador, pago en China impuestos al consumo, por consiguiente China se beneficia de dos modos, uno al comprar productos Chinos, y dos, al pagar allí impuestos al consumo.

Le dijimos a este profesor que sería una distribución injusta que beneficiaría las rentas altas, y el dijo que en una economía de libre mercado todos deberían tener derecho a intentar alcanzar rentas altas, y poner trabas a ello mediante impuestos progresivos a la renta solo perjudica la productividad, y alienta el dejar de emprender.

Finalmente dijo algo así:

¿Acaso es justo que haya gente más guapa que otra, o gente más inteligente que otra?...¿por que pretendemos perjudicar al que progresa, ya sea por esfuerzo propio o por ventajas de nacimiento?

Un saludo


----------



## digipl (20 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso es muy difuso, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el 90% de los exchanges asiáticos no exigen ningún tipo de identificación ni lugar de residencia... lo veo todo muy delicado, es como si se pretendiese atrapar humo con una red, esto no va a ninguna parte.



Todo esto proviene principalmente de una directiva europea, contra el lavado de dinero y la financiación del terrorismo, que cada país debe incluir en sus leyes y cuyos datos deberá compartir con el resto de países de la UE. De hecho españa llega tarde porque debiera estar ya aprobada desde enero de este año.

La pregunta, evidentemente, es que pasa con los exchanges fuera de la UE. Yo veo dos posibilidades, o va llegando a acuerdos con los paises en los que se encuentra estos exchanges o, como pasa ahora con los los estadounidenses, se intentará prohibir la admisión de miembros de la EU en los que no compartan información.

De todas maneras, lo fundamental no son los exchanges crypto<->crypto sino aquellos crypto<-> Fiat lo cual reduce el campo de control enormemente.


----------



## Al-paquia (20 Feb 2020)

Hay algún sitio seguro donde puedas comprar oro con bitcoins y cómo te lo hacen llegar?


----------



## tastas (20 Feb 2020)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Hay algún sitio seguro donde puedas comprar oro con bitcoins y cómo te lo hacen llegar?



Andorrano correo


----------



## MIP (23 Feb 2020)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Hay algún sitio seguro donde puedas comprar oro con bitcoins y cómo te lo hacen llegar?



Bitgild.com y recientemente celticgold.eu

Te lo hacen llegar por paquetería igual que si pagas con Fiat.


----------



## tastas (25 Feb 2020)

No conozco este nuevo procesador, pero que Amuda deje de usar Bitpay solo puede ser una buena noticia.


----------



## calamatron (26 Feb 2020)

Esto se va al wuano señores,q fracaso


----------



## tastas (26 Feb 2020)

Bitcoin: Por qué Warren Buffett se equivoca con bitcoin


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2020)

Brutal el volumen de Square:




Square sold over half a billion dollars worth of bitcoin in 2019, outpacing broader crypto exchange volume growth in Q4 - The Block


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2020)

Supongo que muchos de por aquí ya la conoceréis, pero una buena forma de seguir las novedades, debates etc.. de Bitcoin y lightning network sin estar continuamente en foros, grupos de Telegram, Discord... es seguir los boletines que cada semana publica esta web: 

Newsletters

Da también la posibilidad de suscribirse para así recibir los boletines en el correo.

Este sería el publicado ayer: Bitcoin Optech Newsletter #86 
Interesante la propuesta "LN direct messages" la cual permitiría a los nodos LN enrutar mensages encriptados entre pares sin usar el enrutamiento para pagos.


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2020)

Bitstamp soporta direcciones Segwit...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Feb 2020)

¿Un poco tarde lo de Bitstamp y segwit, no? Aunque bueno, en Bisq siguen sin poder implementar segwit...


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2020)

Ya es posible realizar coinjoin desde el movil; la nueva actualización de la cartera Samourai integra Whirpool

Samourai Wallet - Aplicaciones en Google Play


----------



## tastas (27 Feb 2020)

Desde que he ido viendo L-BTC, el mixing lo veo como muy demodé.
Imagino que dentro de poco aparecerán artículos sobre si son mejores las Transacciones Confidenciales o el mezclado. A mi me parece mucho más sencillo utilizar greenwallet con L-BTC. Es como cualquier monedero, y aparentemente no tienes que preocuparte ni de hacer coincontrol ya que las cantidades y el tipo de activo van ocultos.


----------



## tastas (27 Feb 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya es posible realizar coinjoin desde el movil; la nueva actualización de la cartera Samourai integra Whirpool
> 
> Samourai Wallet - Aplicaciones en Google Play



Desde que he ido viendo L-BTC, el mixing lo veo como muy demodé.
Imagino que dentro de poco aparecerán artículos sobre si son mejores las Transacciones Confidenciales o el mezclado. A mi me parece mucho más sencillo utilizar greenwallet con L-BTC. Es como cualquier monedero, y aparentemente no tienes que preocuparte ni de hacer coincontrol ya que las cantidades y el tipo de activo van ocultos.


----------



## mr nobody (27 Feb 2020)

La argentina esta que habla de BTC esta buena, una noche loca le daba mis claves


----------



## easyridergs (28 Feb 2020)

Las bolsas en medio de un crash, todo el mundo el pánico y mientras .... BTC bajando.

Constatación de que el modelo de BTC está muerto. El COO de BTC depende del presidente de China Xi Jinping. No tienen ni pretenden tener planes para descentralizar la red de BTC. Ningún institucional de occidente le va a meter ni un céntimo de FIAT a BTC.

El terawatio está infectado y solo le queda morir.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Desde que he ido viendo L-BTC, el mixing lo veo como muy demodé.
> Imagino que dentro de poco aparecerán artículos sobre si son mejores las Transacciones Confidenciales o el mezclado. A mi me parece mucho más sencillo utilizar greenwallet con L-BTC. Es como cualquier monedero, y aparentemente no tienes que preocuparte ni de hacer coincontrol ya que las cantidades y el tipo de activo van ocultos.



Lo mejor sin duda es tener opciones y entender bien que te ofrece cada una de ellas. 
Lo que se consigue con coinjoin es desligar un UTXO de su pasado sin tener que ir a otras capas como LN o a sidechain federadas como Liquid; si además tienes la cartera samourai y Whirpool asociado a tu nodo completo (Dojo), tus direcciones publicas no se exponen y es tu propio nodo quien las maneja; por contra es muy importante el manejo posterior del mezclado, ya que si vuelves a juntar los UTXOs obtenidos en una misma dirección no habrá servido de mucho. De Liquid me echa un poco para atrás el hecho de ser federada pero por otra parte, según parece (no lo he probado), es más sencillo.
Incluso para los más paranoicos podrían usarse varias opciones, primero usar coinjoin para eliminar el rastro de los UTXO y posteriormente transmitirlos a traves de LN a tu propio nodo. O antes del coinjoin, pasarlo a Liquid, primero etc... 
Lo positivo es que haya opciones y que estas sean lo más amigables posible para el usuario que quiera utilizarlas.


----------



## tastas (28 Feb 2020)

Podéis salvaros del apocalipsis vírico comprando 50 sacos de pienso pagando en Litecoin!
Smart Food - Nutrición inteligente - Satislent

No me llevo comisiones, es que me lo he encontrado y me ha extrañado que acepten LTC y no BTC.

@bmbnct A mi también me echaba para atrás la federación, pero échale un ojo, la federación tiene pocas posibilidades de hacer el mal. Entre las CT y que desde L-BTC se desarrolla un lightning propio, lo mismo es la opción principial para uso diario en el futuro. O se queda como campo de pruebas para el desarrollo de BTC, pero lo cierto es que hoy ya ofrece utilidad.


----------



## elKaiser (28 Feb 2020)

Soy un neófito en el tema pero hay una cosa que me escama.

Esta semana la bolsa y los bonos han caído con fuerza con la histeria del coronavirus, pero el Bitcoin no se ha comportado como valor refugio (como sí lo ha hecho el oro que ha subido).

El Bitcoin ha pasado de 9.000 € a 7.700 €, una caída importante; con las demás criptomonedas ha sucedido lo mismo.
No lo esperaba la verdad.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Feb 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Soy un neófito en el tema pero hay una cosa que me escama.
> 
> Esta semana la bolsa y los bonos han caído con fuerza con la histeria del coronavirus, pero el Bitcoin no se ha comportado como valor refugio (como sí lo ha hecho el oro que ha subido).
> 
> ...



BTC no es valor refugio porque su valor depende del antojo de los mineros chinos, que la sostienen artificialmente. El tren de BTC ya pasó.


----------



## uhnitas (28 Feb 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Soy un neófito en el tema pero hay una cosa que me escama.
> 
> Esta semana la bolsa y los bonos han caído con fuerza con la histeria del coronavirus, pero el Bitcoin no se ha comportado como valor refugio (como sí lo ha hecho el oro que ha subido).
> 
> ...



Por el coronavirus...eso dicen.

Van varios que me dicen que btc es reserva de valor, oro digital...las narrativas han conseguido calar ya hasta ahí, que es bastante. Sin embargo cuando les pregunto por qué dicen eso, aparte de hablar de sus gráficas pasadas poco saben acerca de las propiedades del token y de la Red.

Hay mucho camino que recorrer. Cada 10 min. aprox es una nueva conquista.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC no es valor refugio porque su valor depende del antojo de los mineros chinos, que la sostienen artificialmente. El tren de BTC ya pasó.



¿Arruinayder, cómo van tus IOTAs? ¿Dos semanitas ya parada la red o cómo va eso?


----------



## elKaiser (28 Feb 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC no es valor refugio porque su valor depende del antojo de los mineros chinos, que la sostienen artificialmente. El tren de BTC ya pasó.



No es por incordiar, pero Iota también se ha pegado una buena galleta.


----------



## deepbones (29 Feb 2020)




----------



## easyridergs (29 Feb 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> No es por incordiar, pero Iota también se ha pegado una buena galleta.



La misma que BTC, con el agravante para BTC en que su desarrollo está vetado y centralizado por los mineros, lastrando la descentralización y las posibles hipotéticas inversiones institucionales. Os acordáis de la eterna promesa de Bakkt? Al final ha conseguido un éxito nulo, y si con la que está cayendo los grandes fondos no se acercan a BTC, cuando lo van a hacer?

IOTA sin embargo avanza en dirección a la descentralización con su red shimmer y los miembros de la comunidad aportando libremente sus desarrollos para mejorar el protocolo, véase HORNET que ha posibilitado la implementación de nodos en dispositivos ARM de baja potencia.

BTC no es más que lo que está de tan moda actualmente, un proyecto zombi sustentado por mafias mineras.


----------



## tastas (29 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Arruinayder, cómo van tus IOTAs? ¿Dos semanitas ya parada la red o cómo va eso?



Eso sí que es inmutabilidad XD


----------



## easyridergs (29 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Eso sí que es inmutabilidad XD



¿Como va BTC con el coronavirus? Ya te veo que lo vas promocionando por los hilos que pronostican todos los güanos habidos y por haber, pero nada, que no os remonta la cosa. El timo no cuela más, solo es cuestión de tiempo que se os vaya a mierda.

¿Que tal te va el minero con al luz que te paga tu padre? ¿Rascas algo frente a los chinos?


----------



## Speculo (29 Feb 2020)

BTC, y el resto de criptomonedas, no es valor refugio de nada porque su valor, para lo único que sirve, es la especulación.

En situaciones caóticas, cuando el activo al que se liga dicha especulación se hunde, el activo con el que se especula se hunde igualmente. 

Está claro que hay personas que piensan que esto no es así, pero está más claro aún que el grueso de dinero fiat que se ha intercambiado por BTC es con una finalidad especulativa, para dar el pelotazo. 

Y también está claro que a todas aquellas personas que piensan que BTC es la solución a todos los problemas de la economía, que este activo pierda valor frente al dólar debería darles lo mismo.


----------



## noobie (1 Mar 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Soy un neófito en el tema pero hay una cosa que me escama.
> 
> Esta semana la bolsa y los bonos han caído con fuerza con la histeria del coronavirus, pero el Bitcoin no se ha comportado como valor refugio (como sí lo ha hecho el oro que ha subido).
> 
> ...



Si yo tuviera mucho dinero tampoco utilizaría como valor refugio algo que pasa de 9000 a 7700 en un momento. Al final los que tienen pasta se refugian en los valores seguros tradicionales.


----------



## Amaro9 (1 Mar 2020)

Bueno veo por aquí están los de siempre que bitcoin baja de precio diciendo que es el fin, los mismos que decían que bitcoin nunca llegaría a 100$, nunca nunca a 1000$ , nunca nunca nunca a 10.000$ ...


----------



## sirpask (1 Mar 2020)

noobie dijo:


> Si yo tuviera mucho dinero tampoco utilizaría como valor refugio algo que pasa de 9000 a 7700 en un momento. Al final los que tienen pasta se refugian en los valores seguros tradicionales.



Eing? Hablas del Ibex35?


----------



## noobie (2 Mar 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Eing? Hablas del Ibex35?



Oro, plata..


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (2 Mar 2020)

Bitcoin solo es valor refugio en casos locales de control de capitales.
Temor a corralitos, inflaciones galopantes etc.
El problema es que esas situaciones se dan en paises que pesan una mierda en la economía global.


----------



## MIP (2 Mar 2020)

Nadie se cuestionó el papel de valor refugio del oro cuando bajo de $1900 a $1100 hace unos años. 

Como siempre el tiempo dará y quitará la razon.


----------



## Speculo (2 Mar 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que escribes, pero repito: el número de individuos que están moviendo dinero hacia y desde Btc por pura especulación supera ampliamente a los que entienden que sirve o servirá para algo.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Mar 2020)

Todo sigue el mismo guión de siempre, meses antes del halving el HR de bitcoin se dispara ya que los mineros intentan maximizar las ganancias.






Tras el se apagarán los menos rentables e ira cayendo.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Mar 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Soy un neófito en el tema pero hay una cosa que me escama.
> 
> Esta semana la bolsa y los bonos han caído con fuerza con la histeria del coronavirus, pero el Bitcoin no se ha comportado como valor refugio (como sí lo ha hecho el oro que ha subido).
> 
> ...



Cómo que el oro no ha caído?? Ha perdido un 8% en una semana, en euros...más de lo que ha caido BTC en una semana, que es un 5%.
No sé dónde miras los datos...


----------



## Seronoser (2 Mar 2020)

Speculo dijo:


> BTC, y el resto de criptomonedas, no es valor refugio de nada porque su valor, para lo único que sirve, es la especulación.
> 
> En situaciones caóticas, cuando el activo al que se liga dicha especulación se hunde, el activo con el que se especula se hunde igualmente.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea. Se dice y no pasa nada. No se pueden decir más bobadas, en menos líneas.
Desde el sofá de Albacete, comer unos doritos con queso o sin él, no cambian tu mundo.

Los que vivimos fuera, y hemos cobrado en moneda fiat de mierda durante años, te aseguro que sí sabemos apreciar el valor de las criptos.
Pero claro, no está la miel hecha para el hocico del asno.
Tú disfruta de tus doritos mientras ves esas pelis que te representan.


----------



## elKaiser (2 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cómo que el oro no ha caído?? Ha perdido un 8% en una semana, en euros...más de lo que ha caido BTC en una semana, que es un 5%.
> No sé dónde miras los datos...



Mi mensaje es de hace 4 días, melón.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Mar 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Mi mensaje es de hace 4 días, melón.



Tu retraso también es de 4 días


----------



## Speculo (3 Mar 2020)

Tienen clara una idea sobre las demás: que el vecino del cuarto les ha contado que un amigo se ha forrado con esto del bitcoin. Y en efecto, tal y como dices tú, igual que cuando meten dinero en Tesla o en Amazon. 

Vamos, que evidentemente puedo estar equivocado, pero creo que la mayoría de la gente funciona así. Y a bitcoin, dada la manera que tienen esas personas de acercarse a él, la especulación es el valor principal que lo mueve y le da publicidad. Más allá de todas esas virtudes tecnológicas, económicas y hasta sociales que algunos tratan de imponer sobre los que pensamos que esto no tiene más valor que un futuro sobre el Ibex, argumentando además que eso es así porque ellos lo dicen o porque, también dicho por estas personas, que no por la evidencia, sus conocimientos técnicos sobre este tema están a años luz de los que no piensan como ellos.


----------



## Speculo (3 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Se dice y no pasa nada. No se pueden decir más bobadas, en menos líneas.
> Desde el sofá de Albacete, comer unos doritos con queso o sin él, no cambian tu mundo.
> 
> Los que vivimos fuera, y hemos cobrado en moneda fiat de mierda durante años, te aseguro que sí sabemos apreciar el valor de las criptos.
> ...



Y he aquí un tipo de los que comentaba en el mensaje anterior. Observesé el argumento del necio este ...

"_Los que vivimos fuera [...]_" . Y no, no es el título de una serie.

_Los que vivimos fuera_ (no sabemos de dónde, si de Albacete, de la Tierra, de Ganímedes o de una bolsa de plástico), que como todo el mundo sabe son esa especie escasa y superiormente evolucionada de la que tanto se ha escrito a lo largo de la historia de la humanidad, que además, durante años, han cobrado en "_moneda fiat de mierda_", saben apreciar perfectamente el valor de las criptos (así, en general. El tipo responde a un mensaje sobre BTC, pero le da igual: las "criptos") y saben también que las personas a las que se dirigen con sus rebuznos no pertenecen a la élite de_ Los que vivimos fuera_.

Y luego termina poniendo una carátula donde se representa a un señor que también vive fuera, pero debe ser que vive fuera de algún otro sitio que no tiene que ver con el primero. Es decir, que hay clases dentro de _Los que vivimos fuera_. Unos que cobran en "_moneda fiat de mierda_" y otros, no sé, en gallinas. Los que no pertenecen al primer grupo, a jucio del _homo superior_ este, son unos paletos que no tienen ni puta idea de cosa alguna y comen "doritos" que pagan con sus gallinas.

En fin ...


----------



## zyro (3 Mar 2020)

Hay dos tipos de hodlers, los que vendieron en 2017 y dependiendo del fiat que consiguieran, pueden estar ahora mismo sobre un buen colchón de fiat, con casa pagada y coche nuevo.

Y después están los que no vendieron en 2017, que dan por hecho que tras el halving, BTC tiene que subir por fuerza, simplemente porque ya lo ha hecho las dos veces anteriores.

Esos no tienen en cuenta que el mercado bajista de las cripto pueda durar 2 o 3 años más.

Lo malo no son esos holders que ya compraron hace tiempo, lo malo es a la gente nueva que están arrastrando con esas ideas.

Desde cuando los mercados han sido como los Reyes Magos? compra, compra, que después del halving esto está más arriba seguro, los 100k, los 200k

Ya veremos lo que nos queda de 2020.

Otra cosa, no hay nada que me produzca más náuseas que un holder esperando que haya un crash financiero pensando que así sus BTC subirán de valor. Qué asco!


----------



## Digamelon (3 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Otra cosa, no hay nada que me produzca más náuseas que un holder esperando que haya un crash financiero pensando que así sus BTC subirán de valor. Qué asco!



Si entendieses un poco, sólo un poco, de economía entendrías por qué es tan necesario (y sano) un crash financiero. Ah, y no es sólo necesario y sano, es, además, inevitable.


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Mar 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> La nueva ley contra el fraude que está a punto de presentarse para su tramitación en el Congreso tiene en cuenta las criptomonedas.
> 
> Concretamente dice que:
> 
> ...




Aquí está el anteproyecto; ¿Podrías decirme en que página dice eso exactamente?

https://www.hacienda.gob.es/Documentacion/Publico/NormativaDoctrina/Proyectos/Tributarios/ANTEPROYECTO LEY ATAD.pdf


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Mar 2020)

Personas entidades y establecimientos, *que proporcionen servicios a terceros o intermedien* en operaciones.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Mar 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Aquí está el anteproyecto; ¿Podrías decirme en que página dice eso exactamente?
> 
> https://www.hacienda.gob.es/Documentacion/Publico/NormativaDoctrina/Proyectos/Tributarios/ANTEPROYECTO LEY ATAD.pdf



Bonito tocho !
Me alegra que te respondas tu mismo en el post siguiente ...


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Mar 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> La nueva ley contra el fraude que está a punto de presentarse para su tramitación en el Congreso tiene en cuenta las criptomonedas.
> 
> Concretamente dice que:
> 
> ...



Cuando haces una ley tienes que tener la capacidad de poder obligar a su cumplimiento. De lo contrario ni es una ley ni sirve para nada.


----------



## Amaro9 (4 Mar 2020)

Hoy quería recomendar la *Cartera Phoenix*.

Phoenix es una cartera para la red relámpago de Bitcoin que hace fácil el uso de esta red que permite hacer pagos instantáneos con costes irrisorios.

Ahora puedes experimentar con la red Lightning de bitcoin de una forma fácil y descubrir el futuro de bitcoin.

Phoenix Wallet

Phoenix | The Bitcoin wallet from the future - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Mar 2020)

En reddit hablan muy bien de phoenix, dicen que tiene muy buena UX y recientemente han bajado sus comisiones.


----------



## gitanopayo2 (4 Mar 2020)

¿Red relampago? Esa es la que usa el capitan trueno?


----------



## tastas (4 Mar 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Cuando haces una ley tienes que tener la capacidad de poder obligar a su cumplimiento. De lo contrario ni es una ley ni sirve para nada.



El poder no tiene por qué ser efectivo, sino también debe ser percibido. Con que solo se perciba el poder, basta para que muchos obedezcan.


----------



## tastas (4 Mar 2020)

Claro que aquí los que nos sentimos con poder somos los usuarios de Bitoin. Los de XMR cambian "delincuente" por "amante de la libertad" en un texto de la empresa de espionaje chainanalisys, y el resultado es asombroso y desternillante.





Spoiler



Crypto Freedom will likely continue to evolve in both scope and technological sophistication, just like cryptocurrency itself. As law enforcement, regulators, and cryptocurrency professionals improve their ability to prevent and respond to various forms of crypto Freedom, the Freedom lovers themselves will also grow more sophisticated — that’s the one constant we’ve seen as blockchain investigators.


----------



## clinadin (5 Mar 2020)

Hola a todos, nunca he escrito en este apartado del foro, pero el pasado lunes estuve en un bar y se dio junto a mi una conversación que me ha dado que pensar bastante en torno a este tema. Os pongo en situación:

Resulta que el dueño del bar, una persona sin conocimientos financieros alguno, y sin formación alguna (únicamente tiene graduado escolar), pero muy dada a ganar dinero fácil pegándose a pelotazos urbanísticos y demás, se encuentra muy interesado por comprar bitcoins. Tanto, que en cierto modo muestra su desesperación porque no puede realizar la compra tras registrarse en plataformas como coinbase, porque habían bajado mucho y estaban relativamente baratos. La conversación se produce con otra persona que se ve que ha invertido o invierte en bitcoins. Posteriormente, esta persona le dice: "hace dos años o más que te hablé del bitcoin y me dijiste que eran tonterías, y ahora tienes prisa por entrar".

Os comento esto porque se me plantean estas dudas:
¿Que hace que una persona que no tiene ni idea de lo que significa bitcoin ni lo que a groso modo es de repente esté tan interesada en él?
¿sería aquí aplicable ese dicho bursátil que dice que cuando veas al limpiabotas invertir en algo que desconoce, es el momento de salir?

Saludos


----------



## zyro (5 Mar 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Hola a todos, nunca he escrito en este apartado del foro, pero el pasado lunes estuve en un bar y se dio junto a mi una conversación que me ha dado que pensar bastante en torno a este tema. Os pongo en situación:
> 
> Resulta que el dueño del bar, una persona sin conocimientos financieros alguno, y sin formación alguna (únicamente tiene graduado escolar), pero muy dada a ganar dinero fácil pegándose a pelotazos urbanísticos y demás, se encuentra muy interesado por comprar bitcoins. Tanto, que en cierto modo muestra su desesperación porque no puede realizar la compra tras registrarse en plataformas como coinbase, porque habían bajado mucho y estaban relativamente baratos. La conversación se produce con otra persona que se ve que ha invertido o invierte en bitcoins. Posteriormente, esta persona le dice: "hace dos años o más que te hablé del bitcoin y me dijiste que eran tonterías, y ahora tienes prisa por entrar".
> 
> ...



Hay una historia famosa...
“Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo” (Rockefeller)

A mí me ha pasado, regalarle unos céntimos a un amigo en 2015 y hasta 2017 no le hecha cuenta, de tal forma que no encuentra la contraseña y termina comprando en Coinbase.

No sabemos si pasará como en 2017, que fue largo, con sus sube y baja, que terminaron por llamar la atención hasta de los excépticos.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Mar 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Hola a todos, nunca he escrito en este apartado del foro, pero el pasado lunes estuve en un bar y se dio junto a mi una conversación que me ha dado que pensar bastante en torno a este tema. Os pongo en situación:
> 
> Resulta que el dueño del bar, una persona sin conocimientos financieros alguno, y sin formación alguna (únicamente tiene graduado escolar), pero muy dada a ganar dinero fácil pegándose a pelotazos urbanísticos y demás, se encuentra muy interesado por comprar bitcoins. Tanto, que en cierto modo muestra su desesperación porque no puede realizar la compra tras registrarse en plataformas como coinbase, porque habían bajado mucho y estaban relativamente baratos. La conversación se produce con otra persona que se ve que ha invertido o invierte en bitcoins. Posteriormente, esta persona le dice: "hace dos años o más que te hablé del bitcoin y me dijiste que eran tonterías, y ahora tienes prisa por entrar".
> 
> ...



No hay que conocer a fondo algo, para poder usarlo.

Hace 80 años, la gente alucinaba con los aviones. Nadie entendía cómo podía un cacharro tan pesado, volar.
¿Crees que la gente no usa el avion porque no conoce su funcionamiento?...

Hace 25 años, todos vivimos cómo nacía esa cosa rara de Internet. ¿Los abuelos de 80 años que envían hoy emails y ven porno online, crees que entienden como funciona la red? 

Hoy el BTC y similares parecen complicados de entender. Pero en cuanto la gente vea los beneficios del sistema, la población se adaptará nuevamente, como hizo antes. Pelotazo o no, los early adopters siempre sacan su beneficio, como es de justicia, por otro lado (un saludo a @bitcoñero).

El Ser Humano sobrevive gracias a su capacidad de adaptación y de aprendizaje (y a su crueldad). No le subestiméis.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El poder no tiene por qué ser efectivo, sino también debe ser percibido. Con que solo se perciba el poder, basta para que muchos obedezcan.



Pero eso dura poco. Cuando ves que el vecino realiza algo ilegal y no se le sanciona por ello, el poder se debilita.


----------



## clinadin (5 Mar 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Hola a todos, nunca he escrito en este apartado del foro, pero el pasado lunes estuve en un bar y se dio junto a mi una conversación que me ha dado que pensar bastante en torno a este tema. Os pongo en situación:
> 
> Resulta que el dueño del bar, una persona sin conocimientos financieros alguno, y sin formación alguna (únicamente tiene graduado escolar), pero muy dada a ganar dinero fácil pegándose a pelotazos urbanísticos y demás, se encuentra muy interesado por comprar bitcoins. Tanto, que en cierto modo muestra su desesperación porque no puede realizar la compra tras registrarse en plataformas como coinbase, porque habían bajado mucho y estaban relativamente baratos. La conversación se produce con otra persona que se ve que ha invertido o invierte en bitcoins. Posteriormente, esta persona le dice: "hace dos años o más que te hablé del bitcoin y me dijiste que eran tonterías, y ahora tienes prisa por entrar".
> 
> ...



Olvidé incluir una interrogante más:
¿Será que como mucha gente piensa, el tema de bitcoin es el verdadero futuro, y no una burbuja como otros piensan?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Mar 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Olvidé incluir una interrogante más:
> ¿Será que como mucha gente piensa, el tema de bitcoin es el verdadero futuro, y no una burbuja como otros piensan?



Poco a poco BTC se va quitando el sambenito de burbuja y timo, aunque hay gente que todavía lo cree así. El señor del que hablas parece estar más interesado en pegar un buen pelotazo que en la tecnología subyacente, cosa que no me parece mal ya que aquí todo el mundo tiene cabida. Esto no es como la bolsa donde ver al limpiabotas comprar acciones era un signo de alarma, de hecho creo que es positivo que esto llegue a todos los estratos sociales y se haga más conocido el proyecto mediante boca a boca, así se logrará poco a poco la adopción masiva. Eso sí, también habrá mucha gente que acabe escaldada por entrar al mercado en un mal momento.

Yo tengo claro que el sistema fiat actual basado en deuda creciente e impagable se derrumba poco a poco y que el BTC es el verdadero futuro, pero también sé que queda mucho para que la gente lo comprenda y se produzca la bitcoinización masiva, décadas probablemente.


----------



## esseri (5 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ... BTC es el verdadero futuro, pero también sé que queda mucho para que la gente lo comprenda y se produzca la bitcoinización masiva, décadas probablemente.



De éso nada.

Los saltos económicos globales k mencionas, son cualitativos...y adelantarán , también, exponencialmente.

En el sistema monetario global, no se dirimen PASOS actualmente, sino CAMBIOS ...k romperán la línea de tiempo.


----------



## mr nobody (6 Mar 2020)

Si se confirma la crisis del coronavirus y actual sistema financiero y las bolsas caen un 50% como en 2008, esto si que va a ser una verdadera prueba de fuego para btc. Nunca antes el btc a vivido una crisis financiera de las buenas, al menos no que yo sepa....

Que opinais? sobreviviria?


----------



## clinadin (6 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Si se confirma la crisis del coronavirus y actual sistema financiero y las bolsas caen un 50% como en 2008, esto si que va a ser una verdadera prueba de fuego para btc. Nunca antes el btc a vivido una crisis financiera de las buenas, al menos no que yo sepa....
> 
> Que opinais? sobreviviria?



Yo lo único que puedo decir es que estamos en un periodo de incertidumbre brutal, no solo con el bitcoin, sino a nivel financiero y a otros muchos. Así que creo que es complicado dar una estimación de lo que podría ocurrir, pero creo que lo que si podemos afirmar es que estamos en una época ante la que se presentan cambio, muchos cambios, con consecuencias que quizás ni llegamos a imaginar


----------



## elKaiser (6 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Si se confirma la crisis del coronavirus y actual sistema financiero y las bolsas caen un 50% como en 2008, esto si que va a ser una verdadera prueba de fuego para btc. Nunca antes el btc a vivido una crisis financiera de las buenas, al menos no que yo sepa....
> 
> Que opinais? sobreviviria?



Pues también caerá, puede que no un 50%, pero sobrevivirá.


----------



## Betep86 (6 Mar 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Pues también caerá, puede que no un 50%, pero sobrevivirá.



¿Pero como pensáis que caerá? Si nos lo están poniendo blanco y en botella. Ya están comenzando a bajar tipos de interés en usa y en Europa en negativo eso solo va a devaluar más todavía el Fiat. Y bitcoin es justo lo contrario al fiat.
Siempre digo que el bitcoin está lejos de ser algo utópico pero está compitiendo contra algo que es basura y pura estafa, es como en matemáticas cuando divides algo entre 0, y el Fiat vale prácticamente 0 o por lo menos tiende a ello. Claro que btc tendrá correcciones pero a largo plazo solo puede subir


----------



## besto (7 Mar 2020)

Yo creo que subirá, y mucho. Además con el tema del coronavirus, no me extrañaría que se hable de eliminar el dinero en efectivo y pasar todas las transacciones a electrónico y esa noticia para las criptomonedas debería ser bueno.


----------



## Geldschrank (7 Mar 2020)

A mi me sorprende, y me preocupa algo, que no esté subiendo. Está siguiendo el guión de Stock to Flow, pero esperaba algo más, sobre todo con el trastazo que se están dando las bolsas.


----------



## zyro (8 Mar 2020)

Geldschrank dijo:


> A mi me sorprende, y me preocupa algo, que no esté subiendo. Está siguiendo el guión de Stock to Flow, pero esperaba algo más, sobre todo con el trastazo que se están dando las bolsas.



pues porque hasta ahora, BTC va detrás de las bolsas.

Si la bolsa USA sube, BTC sube, si la bolsa USA corrije, BTC hace lo mismo

Lo de que BTC es valor refugio no es cierto, al menos de momento.

Aquí los dos últimos años de BTC y SP500:


----------



## Nostalgia (8 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> pues porque hasta ahora, BTC va detrás de las bolsas.
> 
> Si la bolsa USA sube, BTC sube, si la bolsa USA corrije, BTC hace lo mismo
> 
> ...



muy con pinzas


----------



## tastas (8 Mar 2020)

Éramos pocos y cagaron los Pelayos.



---



zyro dijo:


> pues porque hasta ahora, BTC va detrás de las bolsas.
> 
> Si la bolsa USA sube, BTC sube, si la bolsa USA corrije, BTC hace lo mismo
> 
> ...



No entiendo una mierda. Puedes poner la correlación entre BTC y SP500? Y ya que estás, la pones también con el oro.


----------



## mr nobody (8 Mar 2020)

Pa los que dicen que btc no es nada tangible, a mi si que me parece algo, es algo en uno o varios servidores, esta ahi. Lo que no me parece tangible es toda la habladuria y promesas que sultan por su boca millones de personas, eso si que no vale nada. Si al menos esa halbaduria se materializa en conocimiento y queda registrado aun, pero eso no es el caso el 99.9999% de las veces...


----------



## Pedre (8 Mar 2020)

Es que poner un gráfico con la cotización de BTC respecto a Sp500 u oro, puede quedar muy falseado dependiendo el periodo que se pille.

Dicho de otra forma, dependiendo del "punto de partida".

Este desde Enero de 2018 (oro-dorado. btc-morado. sp-azul)

Comparación en %:







Sin embargo, si pillamos desde Mayo de 2019


----------



## Rajoy (8 Mar 2020)

Geldschrank dijo:


> A mi me sorprende, y me preocupa algo, que no esté subiendo. Está siguiendo el guión de Stock to Flow, pero esperaba algo más, sobre todo con el trastazo que se están dando las bolsas.




A mi no. Cuando controlas la máquina de hacer los billetes verdes y mientras los metales, los títulos bursátiles y hasta los bitcoins se puedan comprar con dólares, puedes intentar manipular los mercados y los activos a tu conveniencia. Todo tiene un límite, obviamente, y las formas de manipular los mercados de los metales preciosos y las bolsas son muchísimo más variadas que para manipular bitcoin, pero la emisión de dinero está absolutamente descontrolada y permite hacer muchas cosas sucias ... también en un mercado tan "puro" (y volátil dada su dimensión) a efectos de oferta y demanda como es bitcoin.
Si compras lo suficiente el precio de bitcoin sube y si vendes lo suficiente el precio baja. Pero puedes comprar/vender a mercado en exchanges para intentar mover el precio en una dirección u otra y vender/comprar OTC para que el precio se mueva menos (o no se mueva) o cualquier combinación entre ellas. En principio, a los Estados no les interesa que bitcoin suba y, por tanto, sus compras apostaría a que son OTC (y "seizures" ;o) y sus ventas son en exchanges ...


----------



## zyro (8 Mar 2020)

Desde *2012*, si SP500 sube--->BTC sube

si SP500 corrige--->BTC tiembla

luego, hasta el día de hoy, BTC es un producto especulativo más y de los de mayor riesgo, por su mayor volatilidad.

Eso de que cuando cae la bolsa, los gestores de fondos van a ir corriendo a comprar BTC, de momento no está pasando. Lo cual es lógico.

Los gestores de fondos cuando salen de bolsa buscando mayor seguridad , no se van a ir a BTC.


Esto es el cuento chino que corre por los foros por parte de los holders, esperar que un crash financiero hará subir de precio sus BTC, no se dan cuenta que en los últimos 8 años, BTC ha subido precisamente cuando la bolsa ha subido.


----------



## tastas (8 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Desde *2012*, si SP500 sube--->BTC sube
> 
> si SP500 corrige--->BTC tiembla
> 
> ...



Ya que no lo vas a hacer tú, lo he hecho yo: desde 1 de enero de 2015 hasta hoy, las correlaciones en precio semanal de BTC en bitfinex, oro en ETF de SPDR e índice SP500 son:

BTC/SPY: 0.83
SPY/GLD: 0.71
GLD/BTC: 0.61

Para estas fechas, la correlación es completamente lo contrario a lo esperado: BTC y el mercado correlacionan mucho, y en cambio oro y BTC son lo que menos correlaciona.

Podría haber hecho algo mal ya que mis conocimientos en estadística son Paco, pero ya que me he tomado la molestia, pues lo comparto.


----------



## zyro (8 Mar 2020)

Yo no he hablado del oro, lo que he dicho es que cuando el SP500 ha subido, BTC le ha seguido. Yo lo veo claro en la gráfica de los últimos 10 años.

Por eso digo que lo lógico, viendo el pasado, sería que esperaran que la bolsa haga otro rally, para que BTC le acompañe y busque nuevo ATH.

Curiosamente, muchos esperan justo lo contrario, que haya un crash, para que BTC suba. 

Pero bueno, quién sabe.


----------



## MIP (8 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Yo no he hablado del oro, lo que he dicho es que cuando el SP500 ha subido, BTC le ha seguido. Yo lo veo claro en la gráfica de los últimos 10 años.
> 
> Por eso digo que lo lógico, viendo el pasado, sería que esperaran que la bolsa haga otro rally, para que BTC le acompañe y busque nuevo ATH.
> 
> ...



Conviene no ver fantasmas donde no los hay. BTC solo existe desde hace 10 años (poco tiempo en términos de análisis histórico) en los que casualmente ha coincidido con una fase alcista de los mercados engordada artificialmente con dinero fiat. 

Puede seguir así un tiempo más pero está claro que un día ambos destinos se separarán definitivamente.


----------



## besto (8 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Yo no he hablado del oro, lo que he dicho es que cuando el SP500 ha subido, BTC le ha seguido. Yo lo veo claro en la gráfica de los últimos 10 años.
> 
> Por eso digo que lo lógico, viendo el pasado, sería que esperaran que la bolsa haga otro rally, para que BTC le acompañe y busque nuevo ATH.
> 
> ...



A ver, bitcoin y la bolsa suben juntos cuando hay expansion monetaria y aumento de liquidez. Si hay quantitive ease o inyecciones de liquidez, tiran para arriba (o mejor dicho, el dinero pierde valor y los btc, no). 
Sin embargo, ahora con esta crisis hay un paron de la economi que afecta mucho a las empresas, esto es muy bajista y sin embargo yo no creo que al bitcoin le afecte mucho. No veo por qué el hecho de haber menos actividad economica vaya a afectar mucho al valor del bitcoin y por tanto, no creo que deba afectar mucho a su precio.
Por otro lado, con esta crisis, inyectaran dinero a saco para evitar las quiebras de empresas y esto debería aumentar el precio del bitcoin.

Por ultimo, si con la historia del virus, consideran que el dinero en efectivo es un riesgo de contagios y se prohibe (no me extrañaría), creo que si vamos a un mundo en el que solo hay dinero electrónico, el bitcoin debería salir reforzado.

Por tanto yo veo mas señales positivas que negativas para el bitcoin, también para el oro y sin embargo creo que la bolsa bajará mucho mas.

Seguro que no acierto nada, pero es mi opinión.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Mar 2020)

Y esos 100000 $ ? Jojojo ....


----------



## zyro (9 Mar 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Y esos 100000 $ ? Jojojo ....



puede que baje primero a 1000$, para coger impulso.

Todo el mundo esperando nuevo ATH después del halving, como si los mercados fueran los Reyes Magos, siempre cumpliendo nuestros deseos.

Como pierda los 3000$ va a ser interesante.

Lo que no sé es cual puede ser la jugada para quitar de enmedio a muchos mineros, quién saldría ganando, pero con una bajada importante del precio, muchos tendrían que apagar.

Muchos están pendientes de la famosa gráfica del modelo S2F, esperando el pepinazo tras el halving. Pero, las subidas las producen las compras, no una línea dibujada en el gráfico.


----------



## Desconocido (9 Mar 2020)

PLUS Token Scam Dumps Another 13,000 BTC ($118M), May Be Responsible for Bitcoin Drop - BeInCrypto


----------



## tixel (9 Mar 2020)

Está claro que por lo menos para mí ha sido una decepción el comportamiento de BTC estas últimas semanas, pero despues mirando mejor veo que se está comportando mejor que el resto de mercados de acciones. Y por lo que estoy viendo parece que se quiere dar la vuelta.
Esperemos un poquito.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Mar 2020)

No tengo ni idea de lo que hará el precio de Bitcoin, aunque opino igual que Loop:


----------



## tastas (10 Mar 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de lo que hará el precio de Bitcoin, aunque opino igual que Loop:



Había otro tweet que decía que mientras el fiat está más desmadrado que nunca e inflacionando como si no hubiera mañana, bitcoin reducirá su producción a la mitad de manera ordenada.
No hay que ser un genio para hacerse una idea de cuál tiene más posibilidades de mantener valor.


----------



## zyro (10 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> cuál tiene más posibilidades de mantener valor.



habría que saber qué valor, buena parte del precio de BTC está inflado por la especulación.

BTC no se ha utilizado aún como reserva de valor, salvo 4 "gatos" que están convencidos de que BTC sustituirá al fiat.

Ni el 99% de los fondos , ni el 99% de los mortales ha comprado BTC pensando en utilizarlo como reserva de valor.

Salvo esos 4 "gatos", la mayoría lo ha hecho para venderlo más caro y sacar tajada.


Que un día BTC se convierta en reserva de valor? puede, pero a día de hoy nada de nada. BTC va detrás de la bolsa USA, demostrando que no es más que otro vehículo especulativo más.


La adopción masiva de las criptos está muy cerca, pero está lejos de ser como piensan esos 4 "gatos":

Informe BIS: 80% de los bancos centrales del mundo trabajan en el desarrollo de su propia criptomoneda - DiarioBitcoin

Por otro lado, la puesta en marcha de estas criptos oficiales(si, son centralizadas, pero es lo que sustituirá al dinero físico), le puede sentar de fábula a BTC y a otras criptos, porque harán superfácil la entrada nueva de dinero, Es decir, cualquiera que tenga en su móvil un monedero con Eurocoins, podrá comprar BTC con suma facilidad, apretando un botoncito.

Que ese sistema no es anónimo? pues claro que no, que os esperábais.


Mi previsión es que el día que esas criptos "oficiales" estén a la mano de todos, producirá un bullrun de dos pares de cojones.


----------



## MIP (10 Mar 2020)

Ya existen desde hace mucho las monedas digitales centralizadas, son los euros de la cuenta de tu banco.

Por eso pueden crear lo que quieran y llamarlo como quieran, que no inventaran nada nuevo.


----------



## zyro (10 Mar 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de lo que hará el precio de Bitcoin, aunque opino igual que Loop:



no entiendo lo que quiere decir, no domino el inglés, con "hardest asset" a qué se refiere? a BTC?

Lo que no tiene en cuenta este hombre es que esta crisis del corona dure sólo 1 o 2 mese más y haya servido para enfriar la economía mundial un poco y comenzar un nuevo ciclo de crecimiento de x años, acompañado de nuevos ATH de la bolsa USA y consecuentemente también de bullrun de las criptos.

Lo malo sería que la crisis fuera más larga y entonces nadie sabe lo que pasará.

Pero China ya está desmontando los hospitales , será que ya lo ven controlado.


----------



## zyro (10 Mar 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Ya existen desde hace mucho las monedas digitales centralizadas, son los euros de la cuenta de tu banco.
> 
> Por eso pueden crear lo que quieran y llamarlo como quieran, que no inventaran nada nuevo.



si que lo van a inventar, otra cosa es que no sepamos exactamente lo que es o que a los holders de BTC no les haga ni puta gracia.

Claro que lo llamarán como quieran, para eso son bancos centrales, los que emiten la moneda que utiliza el 99% de la gente.


Pero ya lo he dicho, es buena noticia para BTC, porque será la puerta de entrada de montañas de fiat.

Un fiat controlado por los bancos centrales.


De esa manera, el que quiera podrá INVERTIR fácilmente en BTC o cualquier otra.


Porque comprar BTC, a día de hoy, no es más que comprar un activo de altísimo riesgo.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> no entiendo lo que quiere decir, no domino el inglés, con "hardest asset" a qué se refiere? a BTC?



Si, a BTC. Activo duro sería la traducción.


----------



## 2 años (10 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> habría que saber qué valor, buena parte del precio de BTC está inflado por la especulación.
> 
> BTC no se ha utilizado aún como reserva de valor, salvo 4 "gatos" que están convencidos de que BTC sustituirá al fiat.
> 
> ...




¿Que ahora se compran los Bitcoin con billetes físicos o que?

¿Y tú crees que los bancos van a facilitar esa compatibilidad?

Como hacen ahora ¿No?


----------



## tastas (11 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> no entiendo lo que quiere decir, no domino el inglés, con "hardest asset" a qué se refiere? a BTC?



Lee el libro de Saifedean Amous. Te explica por qué BTC es un valor tangible con gran valor fundamental (definición de hard asset en investopedia).

El BCE no va a inventar nada. Como mucho va a intentar legislar que no se use el dinero en efectivo y llamará cripto al euro.
Una criptomoneda es algo descentralizado, privado y resistente a la censura. Al BCE solo le interesa torpedear el uso de Bitcoin.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Mar 2020)

Trankilo amigo Mojon, BTC va a morir solo. Si con la que está cayendo parece que tontea más con los 5000 que con los 10000 y los 100k ya los tenéis olvidados es que BTC está ya está en fase de agonía.


----------



## zyro (11 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Lee el libro de Saifedean Amous. Te explica por qué BTC es un valor tangible con gran valor fundamental (definición de hard asset en investopedia).
> 
> El BCE no va a inventar nada. Como mucho va a intentar legislar que no se use el dinero en efectivo y llamará cripto al euro.
> Una criptomoneda es algo descentralizado, privado y resistente a la censura. Al BCE solo le interesa torpedear el uso de Bitcoin.



Gracias por las deficiniciones que ya conozco de sobra.

Lo que yo hablo es de adopción masiva y esta tiene toda la pinta de venir muy pronto de la mano de ese cripto-euro o Euro-coin(en el caso de europa)

Eso, es lo que estoy hablando, que tiene muchas más posiblidades de ocurrir, anora mismo, que ver al 90% de la gente ir corriendo a comprar BTC porque alguien ha dicho que es la leche.

Al común de los mortales eso de descentralizado, privado y resistente a la censura le resbala un montón,

Lo que quiere es lo que le sea más fácil de utilizar.

Y quitaros de la cabeza que la mayoría de la gente va a comprar BTC, lo que hará será utilizar el Eurocoin y si alguno se anima , pues meterá algunas perrillas a BTC, igual que en 2000 se las metían a Terra.


Y lo que digo es que esto es bueno para BTC, porque cuando la gente tenga su eurocoin en el móvil va a ver con mucha más naturalidad INVERTIR en BTC.


No lo olvidemos, la palabra es INVERTIR en un activo de altísimo riesgo, lo de reserva de valor habrá que verlo con el tiempo.


Esto te lo digo hoy, 11 de marzo de 2020, dentro de 10 años quién sabe lo que tendremos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Mar 2020)

Ya existen los euros electrónicos. Todos los hemos utilizado... y son una mierda. Tardan días en transferirse, hay muchas barreras de entrada para su utilización, son extremadamente fáciles de falsificar, son censurables, son reversibles, son bloqueables, etc.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Mar 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya existen los euros electrónicos. Todos los hemos utilizado... y son una mierda. Tardan días en transferirse, hay muchas barreras de entrada para su utilización, son extremadamente fáciles de falsificar, son censurables, son reversibles, son bloqueables, etc.



Coño, censurables, bloqueables y tardan días en transferirse, igualito que BTC, añádele altísimos costes de transacción. Que más quieres para tener un buen guano asegurado.


----------



## tastas (12 Mar 2020)

@Sr.Mojón Los euros digitales solo son fáciles de falsificar si tienes acceso a la impresora digital. Lo de que tardan mucho en transferirse solo será así porque son reversibles (nunca te puedes fiar de que no hay doble pago) pero las sepa instant se instalarán en cualquier momento.



zyro dijo:


> Gracias por las deficiniciones que ya conozco de sobra.



Pues para conocerlas de sobra, has preguntado qué es hard money, y no pareces tener muy claro lo que es una criptomoneda cuando confundes Bitcoin con lo que nos intentará obligar a usar el BCE.

Riesgo y valor son medidas subjetivas, al menos en la práctica. Ahora todo el mundo está comprando dinero y bonos como locos, porque todo lo demás cae, y provocando su caída.
Nadie parece valorar que un Estado que ya está hiperendeudado y tiene acceso a deuda más barata se va a endeudar más, especialmente con la excusa de la reconstrucción del coronavirus. Y esa confianza del mercado en el estado puede desaparecer en cualquier momento.
La excusa de que la gente solo compra BTC para dar el pelotazo tiene su gracia durante ATH. Hoy se ve mucha gente que compra BTC no porque vaya a ganar dinero, sino porque le han bloqueado la cuenta del banco, su país ha entrado en hiperinflación, es la manera más segura y barata de enviar dinero cruzando fronteras, etc.
Que el BCE haga su shitcoin me parece que es más bien irrelevante para BTC. Ya tenemos la broma del Petro en funcionamiento y, aparte de que no esperaba que llegara tan lejos, ha sido más bien inocuo para la adopción de BTC en Venezuela. No ha incidido lo más mínimo en que se use más o menos Bitcoin.


----------



## eugenio (12 Mar 2020)

Bitcoin va a sucumbir por no ser dinero tal y como predecían los de bitcoin cash. Como reserva de valor no vale una mierda. 
Cuando saquen la version 2 que verdaderamente escale, me llamais.


----------



## tastas (12 Mar 2020)

eugenio dijo:


> Bitcoin va a sucumbir por no ser dinero tal y como predecían los de bitcoin cash. Como reserva de valor no vale una mierda.
> Cuando saquen la version 2 que verdaderamente escale, me llamais.



Suma a las 7TPS de la cadena principal, las TPS de lightning, rootstock y Liquid, por favor.


----------



## eugenio (12 Mar 2020)

uff ostia en directo ahora mismo en gdax
vended insensatos!!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Mar 2020)

Ojalá baje a 1000, me pondría a comprar como loco.


----------



## eugenio (12 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojalá baje a 1000, me pondría a comprar como loco.



si se pusiera a 1000 y con el halving a la vista, se tendrían que cerrar casi todas las granjas, las comisiones se volverían estratosfericas, y sería como ir hacia atras un par de años, con lo que bajo mi punto de vista sería un proyecto fail donde nadie con dos dedos de frente meterá dinero ahí.


----------



## zyro (12 Mar 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya existen los euros electrónicos. Todos los hemos utilizado... y son una mierda. Tardan días en transferirse, hay muchas barreras de entrada para su utilización, son extremadamente fáciles de falsificar, son censurables, son reversibles, son bloqueables, etc.



Que ya sabemos lo que es BTC, y las criptomonedas descentralizadas y bla, bla, bla...que yo lo que hablo es de lo que tendrá la gente en su móvil dentro de muy poco.

Y creo que no será BTC.

Seguramente será Eurocoin o dolarcoin o yuancoin.


Pero vuelvo a insistir, esto es positivo para BTC y demás criptomonedas, porque hará que el 99% de la gente, que no ha tocado todavía las criptomonedas, las vean con mayor familiaridad.


Qué pesados con querer imponer vuestra visión del mundo, si al final esto solo lo leen 4 gatos, la mayoría de la gente está demasiado liada con sus historias y harán lo que la élite quiera.

Que la elite quiere convertir a BTC en reserva mundial, pues lo harán, que quieren que la gente utilice Eurocoin, lo harán.


Hay que tomarlo con tranquilidad, informar al que quiera. Está claro que BTC es disruptivo, pero eso no quiere decir que lo vaya a usar el 99% de la gente mañana.

Puede que el año que viene o dentro de 10 años, quién sabe.

Yo sigo avisando al que puedo que BTC es una inversión de altísimo riesgo, ayer 8000$, 

ahora 6000$

dentro de un rato, quién sabe


ah espera que hay halving en mayo y como los mercados son los Reyes Magos, pues que subía seguro.


----------



## zyro (12 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> no pareces tener muy claro lo que es una criptomoneda cuando confundes Bitcoin con lo que nos intentará obligar a usar el BCE.



verás, no entro a discutir qué es lo que sacará el BCE, lo que digo es que será, con total seguridad, lo que utilice el 99% de la gente.

Qué será? bueno, no es difícil pensar que lo que saquen tenga características de las criptomonedas, transferencias casi instantáneas con comisiones muy bajas(menores a las actuales)

Y poco más, la gente no va a exigir una clave privada, ni que sea descentralizada, ni ostias de esas.

Eso te digo hoy 12 de marzo de 2020, dentro de 3 o 5 años, quién sabe.

Lo que si te digo es que llevo un año avisando a la gente de que BTC es una inversión de altísimo riesgo, que lo del modelo S2F no es más que un modelo y que el hecho de haya halving este año no implicaba obligatoriamente que superáramos los 10000 camino de nuevo ATH.

Ahora habrá gente que busque niveles de compra, bueno, mucho cuidado, los mercados siempre nos sorprenden.

Porque BTC, lo queráis o no, está en en mercado, y hará lo que el mercado quiera.


Eso el precio, porque la tecnología va aparte, sigue siendo la leche. pero claro, el que invierta en BTC se fija en el precio.


----------



## zyro (12 Mar 2020)

eugenio dijo:


> si se pusiera a 1000 y con el halving a la vista, se tendrían que cerrar casi todas las granjas, las comisiones se volverían estratosfericas, y sería como ir hacia atras un par de años, con lo que bajo mi punto de vista sería un proyecto fail donde nadie con dos dedos de frente meterá dinero ahí.



un crash en BTC quita de enmedio a muchos mineros, pero quedan otros.

La jugada de bajar el precio es conseguir eliminar competencia de enmedio, arruinándolos y obligándolos, no sólo a apagar, sino que si el precio bajo dura el tiempo suficiente, deben abandonar.

Pero luego los mineros pueden volver, vuelven a invertir y a jugársela.

Pero por el camino han dejado un reguero de cadáveres que los hará más fuertes.


Da igual lo que sea BTC, los mineros, o al menos los que mandan, sólo miran los dólares que sacan del negocioy entre ellos hay batallas atroces, igual que en cualquier negocio, por eliminar a la competencia.


----------



## MIP (12 Mar 2020)

Bitcoin va a morir unas cuantas veces más estos días.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 Mar 2020)

A ver si baja a 2 - 3k USD me pillo otro


----------



## easyridergs (12 Mar 2020)

Venga, venga a invertir todo dios, que nadie se quede sin su BTC, que los agentes institucionales están a punto de entrar a tropel...
Hoy no, mañana. 

Me parto ...


----------



## apocalipsis2020 (12 Mar 2020)

pobre bitcoin jajaja


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Mar 2020)

Menuda escabechina, está todo el mundo cripto cayendo, números rojos por doquier jojojo. Insisto, esto es una oportunidad buena para hacer un "buy the dip". El cisne negro del coronabicho pasará tarde o temprano, solo es un resfriado paco de mierda y las cosas volverán a la normalidad. Súmese a eso el fomo post-halving, el advenimiento de schnorr signatures + taproot + tapscript + mejoras en la LN, etc.


----------



## tastas (12 Mar 2020)

Menos mal que diversifiqué comprando iota.


----------



## esseri (12 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Menuda escabechina, está todo el mundo cripto cayendo, números rojos por doquier jojojo. Insisto, esto es una oportunidad buena para hacer un "buy the dip". El cisne negro del coronabicho pasará tarde o temprano, solo es un resfriado paco de mierda y las cosas volverán a la normalidad. Súmese a eso el fomo post-halving, el advenimiento de schnorr signatures + taproot + tapscript + mejoras en la LN, etc.



Buy the dip ? Pero ké chorrada estás diciendo ? Quieres arruinarle la vida a algún pompero ? No viene mojón a llamarte estafador ?

El chanchullo futuro puede ser crypto, ok...pero CHANCHULLO. La inerconexión nanométrica de todo el ranking es absolutamente escalofriante...en Las Vegas te chapan un Casino por la centésima parte de éso. Y empezando por el puto BTC , medio de pago más lento k un cojo, reserva de valor basada en Tether infinito k hacen bailar como una puta chiva cuando les sale de los wevos con volatilidades horarias del 50%...ké más queda por camuflar aún ?

Oro digital. Konzéto monetario livertariho y ajeno a la castuza...4 paladas de confeti fiat y salta como una puta cabra. Y por cierto...iwal BTC k la última mierdachapa del ranking : corchitos en las olas.



Riqueza autosuficiente descentralizada?... una Maple metía en el ojal. Personalmente, me apunto al mix Crypto-Gold : Gestión DIGITAL de RIQUEZA REAL. Y ya. En mi opinión, la Rosa de los vientos a la k anclar la crypto cascada del NWO, sin duda. Y el k no se fíe : Metal en la saca ( porke su valor vive dentro de la cryptocascada y fuera ...dónde vive BTC sin la cascada chanchullera ? Sencillamente, no existe, porke no una es "porción independiente de riqueza en movimiento, en ejecución, en expresión").

Eso está inventado y se llama ORO. Sin apellidos.


----------



## Pedre (12 Mar 2020)

Es que cae todo, unos más que otros, parece que de momento manda la liquidez:



Oro1.579,60-62,70-3,82%  Plata15,752-1,024-6,10%

Petróleo a poco más de 30$:

Petróleo Brent32,85-2,94-8,21%  Petróleo crudo WTI31,15-1,83-5,55%

El ibex casi llegando a los mínimos de 2012: 5905


 IBEX 356.350,00-1.086,40-14,61%


----------



## Edu.R (12 Mar 2020)

Desde luego si baja tanto, habrá mucha gente tentada de comprar. Es más que evidente.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Menos mal que diversifiqué comprando iota.



Pues es lo que te salvará, BTC ya lo ha dado todo. Con el desarrollo capado por los mineros a BTC no le espera nada bueno.


----------



## Speculo (12 Mar 2020)

Ante una crisis como esta, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente lo que quiere es algo que se intercambie por lo que sea de manera rápida y más o menos fiable. A eso, hoy día, entre otras posibles cosas, se le llama dinero líquido.
En las crisis de verdad, cuando la gente se asusta y quiere su dinero en la mano por si lo tiene que intercambiar por garbanzos, todo el mundo vende lo que sea y deja el dinero (dólares, euros) quieto en el banco o en el cajón. Como mucho, traspasa su dinero a valores refugio (metales o bienes tangibles que no pierdan mucho valor).

BTC no es dinero y no es valor refugio. Es nada. Y como la nada se comporta en situaciones como la actual. Igual que el resto de basura que inunda los mercados.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Mar 2020)

Más vale tarde que nunca!
Incomprensiblemente no lo han aplicado hasta ahora.

Coinbase rolls out Bitcoin transaction batching


----------



## bmbnct (12 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Menos mal que diversifiqué comprando iota*.



* ioba


----------



## bmbnct (12 Mar 2020)

Bitcoin Users Are Funding a DIY Coronavirus Vaccine - CoinDesk


----------



## asiqué (12 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Menos mal que diversifiqué comprando iota.



pues buena diversificacion macho... va con el 21% de perdidas ahora mismo


----------



## easyridergs (12 Mar 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> pues buena diversificacion macho... va con el 21% de perdidas ahora mismo



No te preocupes, cuando sea la única que quede ya no se acordará.


----------



## louis.gara (12 Mar 2020)

En un escenario madmaxista, en caso de corralito bancario en tu pais, no es reserva de valor, no es dinero pero es el mejor activo para emprender la huida a mejores territorios, lo de las putas y los yates era una ilusión (alguien se la ha creído? )...pero para todo lo demás está Bitcoin, por eso no pienso vender ni un centimo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Mar 2020)

¿A partir de qué precio os meteríais con to lo gordo? Yo a partir de 3.500 $ me vería muy muy tentado a meter algo.


----------



## El anchuras (12 Mar 2020)

Yo ya le he metido 50 €. En los siguientes días si sigue cayendo meteré chispitas.

La pandemia pasará y los fundamentales siguen siendo los mismos, por no hablar de BTC está mejor hoy que hace un año, ha tenido caídas peores.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿A partir de qué precio os meteríais con to lo gordo? Yo a partir de 3.500 $ me vería muy muy tentado a meter algo.



Yo he mandado 10k€ esta tarde, mañana compro al precio que esté. Esta histeria colectiva terminará tarde o temprano, no nos vamos a morir todos.


----------



## Thundercat (13 Mar 2020)

Yo sobre 3000$ y LTC sobre 20$ que ya avisó Charlie Lee


----------



## Desconocido (13 Mar 2020)

ostras -40% ya poco te queda


----------



## Anarkopin (13 Mar 2020)

En 4800...


----------



## disken (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## Desconocido (13 Mar 2020)

me he desvelado y al mirar por curiosidad, la ostia! casi -50% en solo esta semana, será el fin?


----------



## Desconocido (13 Mar 2020)

ahora pepinazo p'arriba del 25% fiuuuum!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Mar 2020)

Imposible dormir con lo que está ocurriendo. Ahora pienso que esto puede seguir bajando y bajando hasta los infiernos, hasta que todo el quilombo del coronabicho acabe. Es decir meses y meses de bajadas e incertidumbre. Lo que quiero saber es qué hace la gente con el dinero de las ventas? Lo dejan en la cuenta corriente del banco? Compran qué? Está bajando prácticamente todo, oro, acciones, criptos... Hacia dónde se dirige todo ese dinero?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Imposible dormir con lo que está ocurriendo. Ahora pienso que esto puede seguir bajando y bajando hasta los infiernos, hasta que todo el quilombo del coronabicho acabe. Es decir meses y meses de bajadas e incertidumbre. Lo que quiero saber es qué hace la gente con el dinero de las ventas? Lo dejan en la cuenta corriente del banco? Compran qué? Está bajando prácticamente todo, oro, acciones, criptos... Hacia dónde se dirige todo ese dinero?



Ahora mismo, con la incertidumbre mundial, la gente está desconfiando de cualquier activo (empresas, horo, Bitcoin, casas, tierra, etc) y depositando dicha confianza directamente en los Estados "fuertes", bien en forma de bonos, bien en forma de divisas (dólares y merkels)

Si la crisis termina pronto y los Estados consiguen ofrecer algún sector medianamente atractivo que burbujear a gusto, gran parte de la confianza se refugiará allí.

Pero si la crisis no termina pronto y los Estados terminan por mostrarse como los inútiles manirrotos que realmente son, la confianza en las divisas y bonos se romperá y entonces tendremos la madre de todas las crisis, donde los himbersores se darán cuenta finalmente que sólamente se puede confiar en uno mismo (preparacionismo, supervivencia, armas y munición), en las matemáticas y en la termodinámica (Bitcoin).

Así de crudo lo veo yo.


----------



## Speculo (13 Mar 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero si la crisis no termina pronto y los Estados terminan por mostrarse como los inútiles manirrotos que realmente son, la confianza en las divisas y bonos se romperá y entonces tendremos la madre de todas las crisis, donde los himbersores se darán cuenta finalmente que sólamente se puede confiar en uno mismo (preparacionismo, supervivencia, armas y munición), _*en las matemáticas y en la termodinámica (Bitcoin)*_.
> 
> Así de crudo lo veo yo.



Respuesta muy acertada hasta que se introdujo en ella el anuncio de un producto inútil.

¿Para qué narices te hacen falta las matemáticas y la termodinámica (Bitcoin) en un escenario como el que propones? ¿Para saber cuántas semillas de melón hace falta meter en los surcos de tu huerto? ¿Tendrás, gracias a la cadena de blockchain, la certidumbre matemática de que las semillas que has plantado son esas y solamente esas?

Muy útil, si ...


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

louis.gara dijo:


> En un escenario madmaxista, en caso de corralito bancario en tu pais, no es reserva de valor, no es dinero pero es el mejor activo para emprender la huida a mejores territorios, lo de las putas y los yates era una ilusión (alguien se la ha creído? )...pero para todo lo demás está Bitcoin, por eso no pienso vender ni un centimo.



Eso del mejor activo para huir a otros territorios...tendría mucha conversa...para empezar, cobrarlos y a un precio razonable, k todo el mundo no es burbuja. El mejor, obviamente, es el Oro ...y aún a 10.000K por viaje y persona...o sea, cubriendo el 95% de las fortunas de Burbuja en 3 viajes familiares en ferry Tarifeño - y ya en Africa, el mundo es tuyo...  - ...pero MANTENIENDO TU RIQUEZA, k es la letrita A de la coplilla.

Pero vamos, k ir quitando velos de reserva de valor de chichinabo, medio de pago parapléjico y/o dinerito ideal de la muélte...pues ya es algo y conforma un debate más centradito. Ya sólo queda el de admitirlo como puto proxy de mierda por excelencia del fiat infinito & Tether...y lo iremos ubicando de mejó.

Si lo k interesa es informar , o sea, algo más k estafar pobres diablos para comprar en 5 cifras, claro...




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Imposible dormir con lo que está ocurriendo. Ahora pienso que esto puede seguir bajando y bajando hasta los infiernos, hasta que todo el quilombo del coronabicho acabe. Es decir meses y meses de bajadas e incertidumbre. Lo que quiero saber es qué hace la gente con el dinero de las ventas? Lo dejan en la cuenta corriente del banco? Compran qué? Está bajando prácticamente todo, oro, acciones, criptos... Hacia dónde se dirige todo ese dinero?



De verdá es tan difícil ?

Liquidez...y contemplar esa bajada con la k tú flipas con paciencia, birra fresca y los pies cruzáos sobre la mesa.

De hecho, como llevará haciendo medio hilo de holders robinjudianos "de boquilla" desde encima de los 10.000 pavos con buena parte de su cofre crypto, y el primero el Mojón Mari , scammer nº1 de burbuja y ahora ( tras la revoluÇao tekno de a 3 kms/hora , la "resistencia a la censura" de trolleos en manada e hilos chapáos en bloque y olé - k ni el capitán asteriscos...y oye, además con el aplauso de la afición "íntegra, livertariha e idealista"  , fíjate tú - , la reserva de valor de paredes de Gruyere, etc... ) adalid de la Tethermodinámica - mañana, lo mismo de la papiroflexia, oche, k hay k ser un vendeburras con recursos , mirusté - en la enésima vuelta de tuerca a la ordeñada bitcoñera.

El k se crea k esta banda de scammers se va a quedar sin un wen cofre de otras cryptos prometedoras Y EFICACES en la butxaka - k ante el resto, descalificarán , por supuesto - onzas de Oro a saco o hasta unos wenos mazos de fiat calentito el día k - con gran probabilidá - descabecen el BTC esclerótico y su circunstancial y abrumadora dominancia vive en la puta inopia, vamos.

No regalen su pasta, señorex...


----------



## elKaiser (13 Mar 2020)

No entiendo una mierda lo que ha pasado esta semana.

La renta variable se ha derrumbado, el oro se ha mantenido incluso ha caído un poco los últimos días, el BTC se ha dado una galleta incluso peor que la de la bolsa; ¿donde host... ha ido todo ese dinero?, ¿a los bonos?, ¿a liquidez directamente?.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (13 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Imposible dormir con lo que está ocurriendo. Ahora pienso que esto puede seguir bajando y bajando hasta los infiernos, hasta que todo el quilombo del coronabicho acabe. Es decir meses y meses de bajadas e incertidumbre. Lo que quiero saber es qué hace la gente con el dinero de las ventas? Lo dejan en la cuenta corriente del banco? Compran qué? Está bajando prácticamente todo, oro, acciones, criptos... Hacia dónde se dirige todo ese dinero?



Yo de momento estoy en liquidez 100%. Hablo de 6 cifras, a la espera. No tengo muy claro donde entrar fuerte ni cuando. Aun tiene que llegar a USA y llegara bien, me refiero a un peak de infectados. Y como la gente no se va a gastar 3000€ en las pruebas, va a crecer sin que se den cuenta, hasta que sea obvio y eso cuando llegue a las noticias afectara negativamente.

Suerte que no me deje llevar por el FOMO. Seguimos a la espera y pensando donde entrar fuerte...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Mar 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo he mandado 10k€ esta tarde, mañana compro al precio que esté. Esta histeria colectiva terminará tarde o temprano, no nos vamos a morir todos.



Compraste al final a 5k $, ¿no?


----------



## Trajano VI (13 Mar 2020)

Blaster III dijo:


> Yo ya le he metido 50 €. En los siguientes días si sigue cayendo meteré chispitas.
> 
> La pandemia pasará y los fundamentales siguen siendo los mismos, por no hablar de BTC está mejor hoy que hace un año, ha tenido caídas peores.



Espero que no te arruines


----------



## Geldschrank (13 Mar 2020)

Wang dijo:


> 3 intentos de compra, 3 cuentas bloqueadas. Imaginbank, Santander, ING. Ahora a esperar al lunes para hacer toda la bureocracia y recuperarlas, que a saber cuanto tardan.
> 
> No queda ni un puto banco que deje enviar y recibir dinero de exchangers? Estoy flipando. En Openbank no puedo por que lo utilizo para autonomo y no puedo jugarmela y que me la bloqueen mientras me pilla el primer trimestre.
> 
> Estoy considerando abrirme una cuenta online de BBVA pero creo que va a ser inutil. Estan bloqueando la liquidez a las criptomonedas? Alguien ha probado de enviar a exchanges hace poco o recibirlo? Que combinacion de entidad y exchange os funciona?



Yo he pasado algún ciento a ING sin problemas ésta mañana. Claro que es calderilla.


----------



## tastas (13 Mar 2020)

Wang dijo:


> 3 intentos de compra, 3 cuentas bloqueadas. Imaginbank, Santander, ING. Ahora a esperar al lunes para hacer toda la bureocracia y recuperarlas, que a saber cuanto tardan.
> 
> No queda ni un puto banco que deje enviar y recibir dinero de exchangers? Estoy flipando. En Openbank no puedo por que lo utilizo para autonomo y no puedo jugarmela y que me la bloqueen mientras me pilla el primer trimestre.
> 
> Estoy considerando abrirme una cuenta online de BBVA pero creo que va a ser inutil. Estan bloqueando la liquidez a las criptomonedas? Alguien ha probado de enviar a exchanges hace poco o recibirlo? Que combinacion de entidad y exchange os funciona?



Ve haciendo una transacción en Bisq, para ir elevando límites. Te puede hacer falta.


----------



## Wang (13 Mar 2020)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Yo he pasado algún ciento a ING sin problemas ésta mañana. Claro que es calderilla.



Que tipo de cuenta de ING?

Conoceis alternativas a Openbank cuenta corriente? Necesito una cuenta corriente sin chorradas. 0 comisiones ni historias raras. Tampoco ahorro, no quiero tener que pagar impuestos por la calderilla que puedan darme.

BBVA tiene una y N26 ya tiene IBAN español, pero creo que tambien han dado problemas.


----------



## Wang (13 Mar 2020)

Aqui podeis ver movidas recientes:

Bancos que Prohíben Transferencias Bancarias para Comprar Bitcoin
_
Hacia noviembre decidí dar el paso en este apasionante mundo, y mediante tarjeta comprar criptos por 80€ para aprender. El 2 de Enero hice una transferencia de 1€ a Coinbase desde La Caixa, a los 10 minutos me llamó el director del banco alucinando, diciéndome que le habían llamado de la central alertándole del peligro de esa cuenta. Yo le dije que quería seguir adelante y así quedamos, pero cual fue mi disgusto cuando al día siguiente me devolvieron el euro. Yo pensaba que el problema estaba en Coinbase y les mande mil mensajes sin respuesta. El 05/02 abro una cuenta en ING, transferiero 2€ y me lo devuelven "not specified reason agent generated". Llamo al banco y me dicen que ellos no han sido, que me ponga en contacto con el propietario de la cuenta. Mando otros mil mensajes a Coinbase y nada. Ilusa de mí pienso que tal vez sea la cantidad, hago una trasferencia de 10€ y hoy me la vuelven a devolver. Y mientras tanto estoy sufriendo viendo como mis 80€ iniciales ya son 125€ y yo estoy viendo pasar el tren sin poder subirme.
¿Qué me recomendais hacer? ¿Por lo que decis el problema está en el banco verdad? _


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Mar 2020)

Hay que mentalizarse y acostumbrarse a Bisq. Los bancos van a poder todas las trabas posibles para que no convirtáis vuestro fiat a criptos y los exchanges descentralizados son la única solución de momento.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ve haciendo una transacción en Bisq, para ir elevando límites. Te puede hacer falta.



No había visto tantas ofertas de compra como entre ayer y hoy, nunca; incluso por encima del 5% del precio. Ni siquiera la última vez que bajamos a 3000$. Esta claro que entre los usuarios de Bisq hay mucho interes de comprar.


----------



## tastas (13 Mar 2020)

Wang dijo:


> Bisq no tiene liquidez.



Menos liquidez tiene un exchange del que no puedes retirar o depositar.
30.000 eur en estos momentos te los vendes en poco rato. Ya sé que aquí nadie se agacha por billetes de menos de 500, pero aunque tus necesidades sean comprar y vender cientos de miles en segundos, no está de más ir probando ya que algún día puede ser esencial.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Mar 2020)

Si los bancos se ponen a bloquear transferencias a exchanges la liquidez de Bisq se disparará por cojones, ya que es el único exchange descentralizado más o menos potable.


----------



## Geldschrank (13 Mar 2020)

Wang dijo:


> Que tipo de cuenta de ING?
> 
> Conoceis alternativas a Openbank cuenta corriente? Necesito una cuenta corriente sin chorradas. 0 comisiones ni historias raras. Tampoco ahorro, no quiero tener que pagar impuestos por la calderilla que puedan darme.
> 
> BBVA tiene una y N26 ya tiene IBAN español, pero creo que tambien han dado problemas.



Pues no sé, una cuenta "paco" cualquiera, no es que sea un inversor ni nada por el estilo. Tengo la nómina, la cuenta naranja con unos intereses ridículos y domiciliaciones varias. Ya te digo que es poca pasta, no sé que pasaría si intentase meter 10k o 20k.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Compraste al final a 5k $, ¿no?



5.1k, en un par de meses veremos si ha sido rentable


----------



## Wang (14 Mar 2020)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Pues no sé, una cuenta "paco" cualquiera, no es que sea un inversor ni nada por el estilo. Tengo la nómina, la cuenta naranja con unos intereses ridículos y domiciliaciones varias. Ya te digo que es poca pasta, no sé que pasaría si intentase meter 10k o 20k.



Pues no tengo nomina por que soy autonomo y ING a eliminado su cuenta corriente que competia con la de Openbank etc. 

Alguien a probado con la cuenta online de BBVA?


----------



## bmbnct (14 Mar 2020)

100% de acuerdo.



Nunca me han gustado las noticias de los institucionales, ni posibles ETFs, ni futuros etc. No es algo que se pueda elegir, pero en mi limitada comprensión de cómo funcionan esas herramientas, para mi sobran; si quieren comprar BTC que lo hagan como todo el mundo.


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Mar 2020)

Hola bitcoñeros, ¿cómo va esa reserva de valor? ¿Listos para un escenario madmaxista donde Bitcoin sea el bien preciado por el que todo el mundo suspira? 

Me parto el puto culo.


----------



## Rajoy (14 Mar 2020)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Hola bitcoñeros, ¿cómo va esa reserva de valor? ¿Listos para un escenario madmaxista donde Bitcoin sea el bien preciado por el que todo el mundo suspira?
> 
> Me parto el puto culo.



Para algunos el efecto del coronavirus sobre la cotización (nada mas !) del bitcoin dos meses antes del halving, habrá sido un auténtico regalo.
Para otros, que además de envidiosos tienen menos luces que un barco pirata, no será sino otra oportunidad perdida ...


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Mar 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Para algunos el efecto del coronavirus sobre la cotización (nada mas !) del bitcoin dos meses antes del halving, habrá sido un auténtico regalo.
> Para otros, que además de envidiosos tienen menos luces que un barco pirata, no será sino otra oportunidad perdida ...



Se la han metido doblada a mucha gente con el cuento del halving, me quito el sombrero. Ahora a acumular y a por el siguiente pico burbujero.

Bitcoin no es más que otro activo espculativo más, manipulado hasta la saciedad por los exchanges. No hay más que ver la que ha liado Bitmex con su algoritmo de liquidaciones esta semana... luego podéis haceros todas las pajas que queráis, que ya va bien que haya un % de hodlers que no vendan nunca para que el scam siga en pie y nos de otra burbuja con la que seguir ganando dinero.


----------



## Maxos (14 Mar 2020)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Hola bitcoñeros, ¿cómo va esa reserva de valor? ¿Listos para un escenario madmaxista donde Bitcoin sea el bien preciado por el que todo el mundo suspira?
> 
> Me parto el puto culo.



Esperando a que todos los billones impresos por los bancos centrales para mantener todo el tinglado lleguen a las calles.
El día que la gente deje de confiar en el fiat sí que será una partida de culo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Mar 2020)

Wang dijo:


> 3 intentos de compra, 3 cuentas bloqueadas. Imaginbank, Santander, ING. Ahora a esperar al lunes para hacer toda la bureocracia y recuperarlas, que a saber cuanto tardan.
> 
> No queda ni un puto banco que deje enviar y recibir dinero de exchangers? Estoy flipando. En Openbank no puedo por que lo utilizo para autonomo y no puedo jugarmela y que me la bloqueen mientras me pilla el primer trimestre.
> 
> Estoy considerando abrirme una cuenta online de BBVA pero creo que va a ser inutil. Estan bloqueando la liquidez a las criptomonedas? Alguien ha probado de enviar a exchanges hace poco o recibirlo? Que combinacion de entidad y exchange os funciona?



Aquí están hablando de lo mismo, ¿eres tú el que ha abierto el hilo el forobits?

Me bloquean las cuentas cuando envío dinero a exchanges


----------



## bmbnct (14 Mar 2020)

*Bitcoin Core developer reworks the network's 'rebroadcast logic' to improve privacy*

-Bitcoin Core developer Amiti Uttarwar is working to revise Bitcoin transactions’ rebroadcast logic in order to strengthen the network’s privacy feature
The proposed change would also mitigate the risk of dusk attacks.

-Bitcoin Core developer Amiti Uttarwar is working on revising the network’s rebroadcast logic to introduce more privacy into the transaction rebroadcasting process.

Bitcoin Core developer reworks the network's 'rebroadcast logic' to improve privacy - The Block


----------



## Wang (14 Mar 2020)

De que pais? por lo que veo en la mayoria de paises estan igual.


----------



## Wang (14 Mar 2020)

Me supone un coñazo tener que rellenar el 720. Y creo que estan modificando las condiciones para que en vez de 50k sea poquisimo, y lo haran cuando ni te enteres para pillarte.

Hay alguien con BBVA? tienen una cuenta parecida a la de Openbank. Ademas necesito otra cuenta igualmente por que voy a pasar los 100k en la de Openbank.


----------



## mr nobody (14 Mar 2020)

Wang dijo:


> Me supone un coñazo tener que rellenar el 720. Y creo que estan modificando las condiciones para que en vez de 50k sea poquisimo, y lo haran cuando ni te enteres para pillarte.
> 
> Hay alguien con BBVA? tienen una cuenta parecida a la de Openbank. Ademas necesito otra cuenta igualmente por que voy a pasar los 100k en la de Openbank.



Yo hasta hace poco podia operar con BBVA pero no se que paso que en coinvest la ultima vez que lo use pa enviar pasta desde ahi hacia la cuanta banciria no me dejo. Por lo que esta vez tube que hace otra vez lo del sepa payment a estonia pero con una cuenta de un banco britanico, el Lloyds y bien. Ese "path" lo use hace un par de dias


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2020)

Wang dijo:


> Me supone un coñazo tener que rellenar el 720. Y creo que estan modificando las condiciones para que en vez de 50k sea poquisimo, y lo haran cuando ni te enteres para pillarte.
> 
> Hay alguien con BBVA? tienen una cuenta parecida a la de Openbank. Ademas necesito otra cuenta igualmente por que voy a pasar los 100k en la de Openbank.



El 720 es ilegal.
Le queda año y medio de vida.


----------



## Rajoy (14 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> El 720 es ilegal.
> Le queda año y medio de vida.



Ya, y el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio es “extraordinario” ... desde hace décadas ...


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Ya, y el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio es “extraordinario” ... desde hace décadas ...



No tiene nada que ver. El 720 ya ha sido declarado ilegal por la Comisión Europea y el Tribunal europeo.
El impuesto sobre patrimonio no.

El gobierno tiene dos años para apelar. Y ya se la ha pasado medio año.
De nada


----------



## zyro (14 Mar 2020)

Maxos dijo:


> Esperando a que todos los billones impresos por los bancos centrales para mantener todo el tinglado lleguen a las calles.
> El día que la gente deje de confiar en el fiat sí que será una partida de culo.



esto me tiene intrigado.

¿cuando va la gente a dejar de confiar en el fiat? 

el fiat con el que cobra, con el paga el alquiler, la comida, la gasolina, las facturas, etc...


Me gustaría saber qué demonios tiene que pasar para que la gente deje de confiar en el fiat.

Porque ahora tenemos unas crisis por el coronavirus, con gente quedándose en la calle durante 15, 30 días y no creo que la gente deje de confiar en el fiat para ir al super, a la farmacia, a la gasolinera. Al contrario, todo el mundo quiere su fiat ahora mismo, algunos para comprar cantidades enormes de papel higiénico. 

Por eso me gustaría saber qué tiene que pasar para que la gente deje de confiar en el fiat, porque ahora desde luego no se ve ni por asomo.


----------



## Maxos (14 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> esto me tiene intrigado.
> 
> ¿cuando va la gente a dejar de confiar en el fiat?
> 
> ...



Ya ha ocurrido en varios países, no dejan de confiar completamente en el fiat, pero sí en en la moneda nacional.
La gente de esos países se pasa al dólar, y se vuelve a lo mismo, como todo el mundo lo acepta, siguen confiando en él.
Pero la base es la misma, cuando éso le ocurra al dólar, dónde se refugiará la gente? Euros? Yenes? Francos Suizos?
Quizá en ese momento empiecen a preguntarse el valor real del dinero.

Normalmente eso se da por un periodo de inflación que con el tiempo y por efecto bola de nieve se convierte en hiperinflación.
Para eso se necesitan 2 cosas:
- Mucha liquidez (impresoras de los Bancos Centrales echando humo)
- Que el dinero se mueva (si ese dinero se guarda y no se usa para obtener bienes no hay inflación)

Ya hay exceso de liquidez, pero ese dinero no se mueve, la gente prefiere guardarlo, aún con los intentos de los Bancos Centrales.
Si este escenario en que la gente gasta el fiat en comprar cantidades enormes de papel higiénico perdura en el tiempo puede encender la chispa hacia la hiperinflación.


----------



## tastas (15 Mar 2020)

Maxos dijo:


> Ya hay exceso de liquidez, pero ese dinero no se mueve, la gente prefiere guardarlo, aún con los intentos de los Bancos Centrales.
> Si este escenario en que la gente gasta el fiat en comprar cantidades enormes de papel higiénico perdura en el tiempo puede encender la chispa hacia la hiperinflación.



Sí que se mueve. De crédito fácil a bolsas, y de bolsas a bonos. Ahora se está moviendo de bonos y depósitos al Mercadona.


----------



## zyro (15 Mar 2020)

Maxos dijo:


> Ya ha ocurrido en varios países, no dejan de confiar completamente en el fiat, pero sí en en la moneda nacional.
> La gente de esos países se pasa al dólar, y se vuelve a lo mismo, como todo el mundo lo acepta, siguen confiando en él.
> Pero la base es la misma, cuando éso le ocurra al dólar, dónde se refugiará la gente? Euros? Yenes? Francos Suizos?
> Quizá en ese momento empiecen a preguntarse el valor real del dinero.
> ...



Muchas gracias por la explicación. Se agradece porque lo que leo normalmente son dos cosas, una que el dolar va a colapsar y dos, que BTC sustituirá al dólar como reserva mundial.

La mayoría de la gente lo da por hecho, que si la bolsa ha subido mucho, que si las deudas son impagables, etc...

Pero no veo de qué forma vamos a llegar ahí. Una posibilidad era que un banco central potente añadiera BTC en su cesta de divisas. Algo así circuló por las redes hace unos meses, diciendo que Rusia estaba comprando BTC.

La situación actual si se extendiera en el tiempo, osea, en lugar de 2 o 3 meses de parón, la cosa se prolongara más tiempo, pues sería mucho más grave y ahí ya me pierdo donde iríamos, pero quiero pensar que esto será sólo un período corto y supondrá un enfriamiento de la economía mundial, pero que permitirá, una vez empiecen a levantarse las restricciones, a iniciar un nuevo ciclo económico de unos cuantos años.

Empleando el símil de un motor, han visto que estaba muy caliente, lo han desacelarado, casi al punto de pararlo del todo y lo dejan un tiempecito a que se enfríe, para luego ir acelerando poco a poco de forma que el motor aguante unos cuantos años más.

La opción de que esto se prolongue no quiero ni pensarlo. No me ha dado tiempo a comprarme el campito ni las galllinitas.


Respecto al valor de BTC, me ha dado por mirar mi monedero Mycelium, que tengo desde 2015. Lo miro de vez en cuando, la semana pasada aparecía 15$ y esta mañana me salen 8$.

Una reacción en este momento es que hoy puedo comprar la mitad de cosas que ayer.

Habría que ver en qué situación debería dejarme de preocupar que hoy pueda comprar la midad de rollos higiénicos que ayer, de huevos no digo porque ayer no encontré por ningún lado. Ayyy si tuviera mis gallinitas.


Una cosa que quiero incidir es que los defensores de BTC dan por hecho que se producirá el descalabro del dólar y lo sustituirá BTC. Bien, yo no lo termino de ver. Se asocia la subida de precio de BTC a que cada vez más gente se cree esa historia y por tanto, decide acumular BTC.

Bien, yo no me lo termino de creer. Puede que ocurra o puede que no. En ese sentido, lo mejor siempre ha sido diversificar.


Uno de los mejores ejemplos de problemas al no diversificar lo conocí hace poco, un ciudadano demandó a su banco porque los millones que había ganado en un bote record de la bonoloto los había invertido en un producto que luego cascó. El problema es que lo invirtió todo.


Por lo tanto, el que quiera que compre algo de BTC, pero mi opinión es que se diversifique.


----------



## walkerheras (15 Mar 2020)

El dinero fiat lo harán desaparecer para tenernos más controlados con su euro-dolar digital. Una vez ahí , se verá, si los que apostamos por le btc y el oro hemos acertado.


----------



## MIP (15 Mar 2020)

Lo mejor del BTC es que nadie te obliga a tenerlo. 

Pero si te obligan a tener unos papelitos de colores que se devalúan, pueden imprimir a voluntad, quitártelos de la cuenta o restringirte a quien se los mandas. 

Puede que nosotros no lo lleguemos a ver (yo creo que si) pero el caso de uso para Bitcoin sigue vigente, y las alts pueden aportar un valor transaccional para pequeñas cantidades a modo de “side-chains”.


----------



## Maxos (15 Mar 2020)

Es tan simple como que algo que se puede crear infinitamente a voluntad tiene valor 0.
No creo que se tenga que ser autista para verlo.


----------



## tastas (15 Mar 2020)

zyro dijo:


> Uno de los mejores ejemplos de problemas al no diversificar lo conocí hace poco, un ciudadano demandó a su banco porque los millones que había ganado en un bote record de la bonoloto los había invertido en un producto que luego cascó. El problema es que lo invirtió todo.



Supongo que hablas de el Santander que le metió el premio en productos de alto riesgo a un obrero sin conocimiento alguno y que acabó debiendo dinero de las inversores que el banco le asesoró hacer.

El hombre que perdió los seis millones de euros ganados con la Bonoloto al invertir en un banco le reclama daños

Sin duda un ejemplo de que diversificar vale la pena, pero sobretodo que haya que desconfiar de los hijos de puta de los bancos y especialmente de los que nos obligan a usarlos mediante regulaciones a medida.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Mar 2020)

Y añado que diversificar no solo se trata de repartir entre diferentes activos. Es importante que dichos activos no estén correlacionados.


----------



## zyro (15 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> pero sobretodo que haya que desconfiar de los hijos de puta de los bancos y especialmente de los que nos obligan a usarlos mediante regulaciones a medida.



Pues sí, a mí me gustan todos estos desarrollos de aplicaciones con las que no tenemos que depender de los bancos. Estoy fascinado con DEFI y las posibilidades que brinda.

Sin embargo a la gente corriente, que viene a ser el 80-90% de la población, es difícil que se meta a investigar estas cosas. Ya se ha comentado mucho, yo creo que lo que utilicen, a corto-medio plazo, será algo que tendrá el respaldo de los bancos centrales.

Y en referencia al descaro de los bancos, me ha hecho gracia el nuevo menú que me sale en Caixabank:







Fijaros en "Disfrutar de la vida"

Préstamos, hipotecas, tarjetas...todo eso se supone que para nosotros los clientes es "Disfrutar de la vida"

Qué cara tienen!


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Mar 2020)

Holdeen bien fuerte, que hay que comprar más barato aún !!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Mar 2020)

Esto tiene pinta de seguir bajando, el bicho aún no ha contagiado con virulencia a USA, pero intuyo que cuando lo haga bajará más de precio ya que la mayoría de tenedores de BTC son ciudadanos de USA.


----------



## Desconocido (16 Mar 2020)

Todo depende de si la élite tiene pensado utilizar Bitcoin como refugio o no. Si lo dejarán hundirse o sólo bajar para comprar barato. ¿Alguien con contactos?.


----------



## Trajano VI (16 Mar 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Todo depende de si la élite tiene pensado utilizar Bitcoin como refugio o no. Si lo dejarán hundirse o sólo bajar para comprar barato. ¿Alguien con contactos?.



Nadie usa bitcoin de refugio de nada


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

He puesto hoy una onza Maple a la venta por 1 BTC.

No hay mercado físico en los distribuidores de Oro. EL k quiera aprovechar la ocasión, hilo de compraventa de Oro ...o privi.

La honestidá no es problema, el trato, en los términos acordados AL DEDILLO.


----------



## kikepm (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> He puesto hoy una onza Maple a la venta por 1 BTC.
> 
> No hay mercado físico en los distribuidores de Oro. EL k quiera aprovechar la ocasión, hilo de compraventa de Oro ...o privi.
> 
> La honestidá no es problema, el trato, en los términos acordados AL DEDILLO.



Yo te la vendo a ti a ese precio - 25%. Es negocio seguro para ti, que podrás sacarle un 25% sin riesgo a los pardillos de este jilo.

Por privado, también.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo te la vendo a ti a ese precio - 25%. Es negocio seguro para ti, que podrás sacarle un 25% sin riesgo a los pardillos de este jilo.
> 
> Por privado, también.



Jamás he vivido de pardillos, estimado Kike. 

Vendes tu Oro contra BTC al 50% de precio ?

Y esa reserva de valor monolítica ?


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2020)

Las criptos y BTC no han actuado de un modo diferente a la bolsa, así que creo que hubiera sido parecido tener pasta en BTC o en Telefónica.

El oro, ha actuado de un modo más defensivo, pero principalmente lo más beneficiado ha sido el euro...y realmente no entiendo tampoco mucho por qué.

Dicho esto, la situación no se va a mantener demasiado en esta tesitura, o todo se precipita al puro guano total (ya he leído por ahí IBEX a 1900), o en breve el fin del mundo estará descontado y todo empezará a recuperar incluso con más gente infectada o empresas en riesgo de quiebra.

Cuando el crack del 29 un par de años después de toda la movida, las bolsas empezaron a subir con la economía totalmente colapsada, y el motivo no fue otro que ya se había descontado en los precios cualquier tipo de debacle total.

BTC sigue funcionando con o sin virus, evidentemente las masas han optado por la liquidez, pero este factor no perdurará en el tiempo, aun que evidentemente pueden ser semanas o meses, pero todo lo que tenga valor a medio plazo atraerá capitales...así ha sido, y así será.

¿Oro o BTC ahora mismo?

No me he deshecho de ninguno de ambos, aun que bien es cierto que he acumulado algo más de oro de un tiempo a esta parte por la volatilidad que me esperaba, pero de todos modos hubiera ganado la liquidez, así que me equivoqué de todos modos.

Un saludo y suerte a todos, pero sobre todo salud.


----------



## Rajoy (16 Mar 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Nadie usa bitcoin de refugio de nada



Pues hacen mal. Tener activos fuera del radar de Hacienda puede ser muy interesante en los tiempos que vendrán.
Quien creéis que va a pagar esta fiesta ? El Estado ? La empobrecida clase media ?
Van a buscar recursos allá donde se encuentren y en linea con el dichoso coronavirus (una gripe como otra cualquiera) van a poner impuestos hasta para respirar ...


----------



## Trajano VI (16 Mar 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Pues hacen mal. Tener activos fuera del radar de Hacienda puede ser muy interesante en los tiempos que vendrán.
> Quien creéis que va a pagar esta fiesta ? El Estado ? La empobrecida clase media ?
> Van a buscar recursos allá donde se encuentren y en linea con el dichoso coronavirus (una gripe como otra cualquiera) van a poner impuestos hasta para respirar ...



el reset económico va a ser de escándalo

el mayor activo va a ser tener un huerto con lechugas


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Pues hacen mal. Tener activos fuera del radar de Hacienda puede ser muy interesante en los tiempos que vendrán.
> Quien creéis que va a pagar esta fiesta ? El Estado ? La empobrecida clase media ?
> Van a buscar recursos allá donde se encuentren y en linea con el dichoso coronavirus (una gripe como otra cualquiera) van a poner impuestos hasta para respirar ...



Ni gripe como otra cualquiera ni poyas...ayer mismo ponías a todo disidente del fiestón Lambofiat de BTC de envidioso...k este hilo son putas sentencias yolovalguistas sin fin...y mira el nuevo modelo coñómico de certeza pluscuamperfecta : Cayendo como putas Bankias.

Por cierto..."Activo"...de ké ? Tú flixpax. Te meten 3 trollacos en Bisq enchironando gente y adiós muy wenas hasta para trocar 4 putos centimitos. Reserva de valor, ya hasta en este hilo se reconoce k no es, aunke no hay más que verlo. Medio de pago...de nivel de juegos paralímpicos y k supera cualquier gilichapa del ranking. Los únicos k defendéis un activo categórico en BTC sois los 4 gatos k estais pilláos y porke no os queda otra.

Lo k toca es diversificar y esperar acertar en algo de lo k se pille. Y no hay más. Nahide tiene tantas claves...de hecho, ninguna. Posiblemente el Oro por SU DESCENTRALIZACIÓN REAL , TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA Y CARA-A-CARA con UN VECINO, no con un prenda en Bisq k no sabes si es de la puta Gestapo y te va a liar la gracieta de tu vida...y también por las maniobras contrastadas de los central banksters...y el resto, a cara o cruz. Las moneditas patrias k van a enseñarnos en cero,coma nos empezarán a decir cositas, k bien niqueladas las tienen y la sorpresita k nos tendrán reservada para intentar perpetuar el control monetario va a ser de kojonex y olé. A ver a ké las referencian o ké meten en un posible cesta colectiva de precios. Hasta ahora y k se sepa...los central banksters han pillado Oro ...y máh ná. Y por decir algo, k éstos meten un planeta en casa en 4 días...y más k vamos a ver. Pero vamos, K Oro sí k han compráo e integráo en Basilea III hace unos años...y de hecho, ni lo sirven ya , basta con leer los hilos de Oro y constatar las comunicaciones de Andorrano tomándoselo con relaxul. Así k algo es ...e incluso así, "entre comillas".

Por cierto, los utility tokens k el scammer Mojón ha tratáo cono estafas por esos hilos de diox , acojonando a chavalillos k palmaban 3 años de sueldo el muy payaso, seguirán vendiendo sus servicios adjuntos - k no DINERO contra la Castuza - , ANCLADAS al sistema monetario k toque . Pero...DINERO para pelearse con éstos y reírse de sus ventanillas fiscales expropiatorias? , unos jioeputas k hasta contemplan genocidios en los registros de sus chanchullos ??? Al tacho en cuanto a ellos les salga de los wevos. Y tecnicamente, BTC no hace una mierda. O es pasta válida ...y ya veis ké pinta tiene ...o a cero zapatero de cráneo...salvo k la haya elegido la Castuza. Asínn de simple.

Carísimo a 10 napos y carísimo a 3. Diversificar, ya...otra copla. Pero hasta ahí. Un poco de respeto para los ahorros de la enculadísima peña, k bastante jodida va ya.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Mar 2020)

A BTC ya solo le queda que explote la burbuja del fracking y mande los precios del petróleo al infinito. Con los costes de la energía desbocados a BTC le espera la muerte.

La auténtica reserva de valor del siglo XXI es la información y para eso BTC no ha sido diseñado. El que sea listo y quiera formar parte de la siguiente fiesta debe abandonar BTC y se debe abrazar a IOTA, la cual existe solo para la información y dar valor a ésta. Todo lo demás es obsoleto.


----------



## Pedre (16 Mar 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> A BTC ya solo le queda que explote la burbuja del fracking y mande los precios del petróleo al infinito. Con los costes de la energía desbocados a BTC le espera la muerte.
> 
> La auténtica reserva de valor del siglo XXI es la información y para eso BTC no ha sido diseñado. El que sea listo y quiera formar parte de la siguiente fiesta debe abandonar BTC y se debe abrazar a IOTA, la cual existe solo para la información y dar valor a ésta. Todo lo demás es obsoleto.



Y eso lo escribes mientras iota sigue marcando mínimos históricos respecto a BTC


----------



## easyridergs (16 Mar 2020)

El fraking también es rentable, hasta que llega la ostia. Pero nada, tú sigue feliz con BTC, eso sí, después no nos llores, porque no será por oportunidades.


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Mar 2020)

BTC y SPX

EL NUEVO PARADIGMA


----------



## Pedre (16 Mar 2020)

tio_argyle dijo:


> BTC y SPX
> 
> EL NUEVO PARADIGMA




Histórico: BTC VS SP500







Y en el último año:






En anual, el BTC sigue dando un 37% de beneficio, contra el índice más inflado por los bancos centrales

La pregunta que cabría hacerse, es ¿que es más probable, que obtendrá mejor rendimiento desde este momento?
Pues pon ahí tu dinero


----------



## easyridergs (16 Mar 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Histórico: BTC VS SP500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTC tendría que haber explotado hacia arriba ya. Sino lo ha hecho es porque está hyperburbujeado para lo que aporta, que ya no es nada. La centralización China lo ha dejado comatoso, ya solo le queda morir.


----------



## Pedre (16 Mar 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC tendría que haber explotado hacia arriba ya. Sino lo ha hecho es porque está hyperburbujeado para lo que aporta, que ya no es nada. La centralización China lo ha dejado comatoso, ya solo le queda morir.



Gran aportación de alguien que no deja de acertar en pronósticos.... no?


----------



## easyridergs (16 Mar 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Gran aportación de alguien que no deja de acertar en pronósticos.... no?



De momento no me he equivocado en nada. Siempre he dicho que ahora el precio no importa, sin embargo aquí solo vendéis un BTC a 100k o a 1M de $ para cuando todo el sistema se vaya al garete, y que casualidad, está llegando el día y BTC se está yendo a la mierda con todo. Así, quien se equivoca más? Desde luego que yo no.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Mar 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> De momento no me he equivocado en nada.



Jajajajajaja, valiente subnormal. ¿Ya funciona tu scamcoin o todavía sigue con el cartel de "Estamos teniendo problemas técnicos"?. En breves momentos volveremos con ustedes"


----------



## easyridergs (16 Mar 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jajajajajaja, valiente subnormal. ¿Ya funciona tu scamcoin o todavía sigue con el cartel de "Estamos teniendo problemas técnicos"?. En breves momentos volveremos con ustedes"



Cuando BTC toque los 100k podrás hablar, de momento a comer mierda y BTC secuestrado por los mineros chinos.

Mientras en IOTA la comunidad desarrollando nuevos tipos de nodos y nuevas funcionalidades, olvidándonos del precio, que ya llegará, y más con el nuevo modelo económico que se está gestando.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Mar 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> .....
> Mientras en IOTA la comunidad ....olvidándonos del precio....



Jajjajajjajaajjaja, me descojono. Tu en que realidad vives? ¿Lees twitter, foros como este o forobits etc? No se como no se te cae la cara de vergüenza, hay que ser un caradura de cuidado para decir eso después de la ostia mastodontica que se ha metido desde máximos; salvo los que hayan comprado en ICO, todos los que aún aguanten están palmando pasta.

Sobre el proyecto...
La red parada semanas, la arrancan y el coordinador vuelve a fallar a los pocos días con transacciones sin confirmar, los usuarios cagados porque la web de IOTA un día deja de funcionar unas horas, los usuarios de nuevo cagados con el órdago de CfB. Sois el hazmerreír de las shit, un proyecto meme.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Mar 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> Jajjajajjajaajjaja, me descojono. Tu en que realidad vives? ¿Lees twitter, foros como este o forobits etc? No se como no se te cae la cara de vergüenza, hay que ser un caradura de cuidado para decir eso después de la ostia mastodontica que se ha metido desde máximos; salvo los que hayan comprado en ICO, todos los que aún aguanten están palmando pasta.
> 
> Sobre el proyecto...
> La red parada semanas, la arrancan y el coordinador vuelve a fallar a los pocos días con transacciones sin confirmar, los usuarios cagados porque la web de IOTA un día deja de funcionar unas horas, los usuarios de nuevo cagados con el órdago de CfB. Sois el hazmerreír de las shit, un proyecto meme.



Cuando BTC llegue a 100k podrás hablar. De momento solo habéis vendido humo y ahora que llega la hora de la verdad BTC se despeña cuesta abajo.

Esta historia ya se ha vivido antes en el pasado, tontos como tu solo entienden que algo que un día cotizó a un céntimo ahora vale miles de dólares, pero no saben el porqué, y tampoco lo sabrán cuando eso mismo valga cero. Su fuente de información es cuatro chismes y seguir los rebuznos de CFB.

Disfruta de tu BTC a 5k, ya llorarás cuando llegue a cero.


----------



## elKaiser (17 Mar 2020)

Es verdad que BTC ha caido tanto o más que la bolsa en los últimos días, pero yo no lo daría por muerto, al menos de momento.

Los próximos 9 meses son la prueba de fuego.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Mar 2020)

Mira, no.

Muchos intuimos que es una idea revolucionaria, pero sabemos perfectamente que no ha llegado su momento todavía, quedan décadas probablemente para que la gente la adopte en masa. Primero hay que solucionar los problemas de escalabilidad, privacidad y usabilidad, y aún así, aún con todo eso solucionado, está la ley de Gresham.

Sobre lo de "moneda estable" no me hagas reír, todos los que estamos metidos en esto sabemos de sobra que no es estable, que igual pega un pumpazo que te deja con el culo torcido como baja un 80% y se te queda cara de tonto. Es la típica volatibilidad de un proyecto que todavía está en una fase muy inicial, a medida que pase el tiempo la volatibilidad se irá reduciendo.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Mar 2020)

FALSO.

1. Hacen falta materias primas para producir esos bienes y, además, esas materias primas no son infinitas. Y aunque esas materias primas fueran suficientemente abundantes repercutirian en el precio final del producto ya que el factor de aumento de las materias primas es proporcional al factor de aumento del producto final. Como añadido, si aumentas el uso de materia prima estas aumentando su precio ya que aumentas la demanda por lo que al final el producto final tambien tendria un mayor coste.

2. Tiempo. Para producir el doble por lo general necesitas el doble de tiempo. O en el mejor de los casos más inversión para aumentar la productividad. Y seguramente tambien más personal.


Todo eso no pasa con el dinero fiat porque el número de ceros que puedes teclear en un ordenador sí que es infinito y no cuesta nada.


----------



## Desconocido (17 Mar 2020)

Joder. Estoy mirando por curiosidad la evolución del precio de hoy y está clavando el mismo movimiento del S&P. Debe haber algoritmos por ahí detras tradeando los dos a la par.


----------



## hijodepantera (17 Mar 2020)

Muy pocas manos controlan el BTC y el halving* muy cerca esta.*
Mejor que las sucias garras de wall street esten lejos del BTC.
Sin duda es una oportunidad de oro para que se suban al carro los que no lo hicieron.
Vendréis llorando.


----------



## Desconocido (17 Mar 2020)

Pero aunque el BTC sea escaso pueden tirar el precio con montañas de papel como hacen con los metales. Hasta donde llega el límite, no lo sé.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Mar 2020)

No será un contraejemplo tan fácil cuando antes has puesto otros 6 ó 7 ejemplos y es evidente que como te dije en el post anterior eran falsos.

En este ejemplo que me pones de las claves de Steam por si solo no valen nada. Hay algo que "respalda" esas claves y es que puedes cambiarlas por algun juego. Por si solo esas claves nadie las compraria si no fuera luego para canjearlas por un juego o una suscripcion o cualquier otra cosa que permita Steam. Y desarrollar un juego tiene un gran coste detrás.


----------



## tastas (17 Mar 2020)

El hashrate cae y las mempools se van llenando...

A algún minero no le sienta muy bien minar a estos precios.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Mar 2020)

Que cosas...

Búsquedas en Google para "comprar bitcoin" superaron a las de "comprar oro" | CriptoNoticias


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Mar 2020)

Coin Dance

Fijaos en los países Sudamericanos y algo curioso también el caso de japón de los últimos días.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Mar 2020)

Parece que BTC se recupera poco a poco, yo tenía el pálpito de que iba a bajar más cuando el bicho entrara de lleno en USA. Al parecer los que vendieron e hicieron bajar el precio fueron los inversores institucionales para cubrir pérdidas, pero los holders freaks nerds que llevan años con esto saben qué es valioso y qué no lo es y esos no han vendido.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Parece que BTC se recupera poco a poco, yo tenía el pálpito de que iba a bajar más cuando el bicho entrara de lleno en USA. Al parecer los que vendieron e hicieron bajar el precio fueron los inversores institucionales para cubrir pérdidas, pero los holders freaks nerds que llevan años con esto saben qué es valioso y qué no lo es y esos no han vendido.



Yo he aprovechado para comprar algo más, gracias también a la subida del euro/rublo.
De momento sigo sacando dinero del sistema, y solo por dejar de pagar impuestos ilegales, a mí me vale.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Mar 2020)

Bueno, parece que ha respirado, no sé si llegó a perder los 5000$, pero si ocurrió, fue algo puntual.

Ahora está de rebote. Si ha aguantado semejante crisón más o menos bien, a medio plazo tiene buena pinta. Ya veremos que pasa con metales, divisas y bolsas. Yo hago acopio de palomitas.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Mar 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, parece que ha respirado, no sé si llegó a perder los 5000$, pero si ocurrió, fue algo puntual.
> 
> Ahora está de rebote. Si ha aguantado semejante crisón más o menos bien, a medio plazo tiene buena pinta. Ya veremos que pasa con metales, divisas y bolsas. Yo hago acopio de palomitas.



Ha aguantado mas que bien y sin necesidad de rescates bestiales de gritones de dolares como los que se estan haciendo con la bolsa (y que pagaremos todos)

Y a esto sumale que en menos de 2 meses halving.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Mar 2020)

Lo de Bisq canta ya desde hace días. No se quien está o ha estado vendiendo, supongo que especuladores y manos débiles, pero no se corresponde con la realidad de Bisq. Hoy podías comprar 5% por encima del precio, pero días atrás ni eso.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Mar 2020)

Los que usais bisq, supongo que lo hareis mediantes SEPAs... ¿ como manejais el tema de hacienda con eso ? Porque supongo que las compras igual no pero las ventas tienen que saltar en cuanto llegan al banco o al año siguiente al hacer la declaracion...


----------



## digipl (20 Mar 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Los que usais bisq, supongo que lo hareis mediantes SEPAs... ¿ como manejais el tema de hacienda con eso ? Porque supongo que las compras igual no pero las ventas tienen que saltar en cuanto llegan al banco o al año siguiente al hacer la declaracion...



Si te inspeccionan puedes estar jodido ya que tienes ingresos no justificados por lo que dependerá de la cantidad que vendes, las veces que lo haces y la suerte que tengas. La ventaja es que, normalmente, viene de cuentas diferentes y generalmente son cantidades no muy altas. 
Además siempre puedes jugar con cuentas de ingreso diferentes aunque hay que considerar que, salvo entrega en mano que es muy raro en Bisq, siempre va a quedar constancia aunque no se podrán relacionar como venta de criptomonedas.

De todas maneras, a mi entender, es mucho menos probable que te pillen vendiendo en Bisq que usar cualquier tarjeta asociada a criptomonedas.


----------



## ladrilleame (20 Mar 2020)

Yo compre ayer bitcoin 1850 y hoy me han ingresado 2050 porque ha subido el bitcoin estoy meditando meterlo en una pagina de arbitraje que me da un1 porciento mas o menos al dia . O esperar a que suba un poco mas .
Que me aconsejais


----------



## mr nobody (20 Mar 2020)

Si algun insensato tiene btc en algun exchange yo de el me apresuraria en enviarlo a mi personal wallet. Esto se va to the moon y no me extranharia que los exchanges cerraran para qdrse con los btc


----------



## ladrilleame (20 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Si algun insensato tiene btc en algun exchange yo de el me apresuraria en enviarlo a mi personal wallet. Esto se va to the moon y no me extranharia que los exchanges cerraran para qdrse con los btc



Yo creo que va bajar el bitcoin


----------



## hijodepantera (20 Mar 2020)

Tener BTC es sentir lo que es en realidad el dinero mas allá de la alucinancion colectiva del dinero fiat.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Si algun insensato tiene btc en algun exchange yo de el me apresuraria en enviarlo a mi personal wallet. Esto se va to the moon y no me extranharia que los exchanges cerraran para qdrse con los btc



Esto suena demasiado mad max, la verdad.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Mar 2020)

Quedarse los exchanges con los BTC no creo, pero que se produzca un hackeo demasiado oportuno en mitad de un pumpazo eso ha ocurrido ya demasiadas veces.


----------



## tastas (20 Mar 2020)

Nunca es buen tiempo para dejar dinero en un criptobanco, pero debido a que operan con reserva fraccionaria, será mucho peor en caso de gran bajada que en caso de gran subida, digo yo.


----------



## Trajano VI (20 Mar 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto suena demasiado mad max, la verdad.



Ha pasado


----------



## tastas (21 Mar 2020)

CEO de Money On Chain: “MoC se puede transformar en la piedra angular de DeFi sobre Bitcoin”

Le he abierto hilo propio.


----------



## mr nobody (21 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> CEO de Money On Chain: “MoC se puede transformar en la piedra angular de DeFi sobre Bitcoin”
> 
> Le he abierto hilo propio.



resumen?


----------



## tastas (21 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> resumen?



USD Stablecoin en rsk, cadena lateral de BTC.


----------



## Escort (24 Mar 2020)

Ya estamos, otro año más, ¿declarareis?


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Mar 2020)

Escort dijo:


> Ya estamos, otro año más, ¿declarareis?



Has tenido beneficios comprando y vendiendo criptos ? Declara

Has comprado bitcoin y lo has mandado a la cold wallet ? No hagas nada


----------



## Escort (24 Mar 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Has tenido beneficios comprando y vendiendo criptos ? Declara
> 
> Has comprado bitcoin y lo has mandado a la cold wallet ? No hagas nada



Gracias, la teoría la tengo clara. Deseaba generar debate.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Mar 2020)

Escort dijo:


> Gracias, la teoría la tengo clara. Deseaba generar debate.



No y no.
Nunca le digas a Hacienda lo que tienes. Porque básicamente, no lo sabe.
Pero el miedo doblega a muchos. Respetable.


----------



## Escort (24 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No y no.
> Nunca le digas a Hacienda lo que tienes. Porque básicamente, no lo sabe.
> Pero el miedo doblega a muchos. Respetable.



Completamente de acuerdo; más aun, existiendo maneras de consumir dicho capital sin pasar a fiat.


----------



## Escort (24 Mar 2020)

Comercios online más de los que pensamos aunque me refería a su gasto a través de tarjetas de débito.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Mar 2020)

Escort dijo:


> Comercios online más de los que pensamos aunque me refería a su gasto a través de tarjetas de débito.



No creo que usar esas tarjetas de débito sea buena idea ya que tienes que pasar por las leyes de AML/KYC


----------



## tastas (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## tastas (25 Mar 2020)

Esto es un fiat paper attack en toda regla.


----------



## Desconocido (25 Mar 2020)

Digital Dollar Wallets Considered for Coronavirus Crisis Payments - BeInCrypto


----------



## esseri (30 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por comentar un aparte sobre el oro, el gran problema de éste a día de hoy...ES QUE NO HAY.
> Es casi imposible comprarlo, y cuando lo haces, está a un +20% sobre spot, y te lo dan en 4 semanas, si te fias...
> 
> Por otro lado, en muchos lugares no se puede comprar oro, no existe. Aunque quieras. Te lo tienen que traer de otro sitio.
> ...



100%. Aunque el sobrespot es irrelevante en el caso del Oro y muchos se relaman y se les hagan los ojos chiribitas ( sin k en un mercado bloqueado haya garantía alguna de k continúe proporcionalmente , pues las compras reales no afectan a la cotización oficial y la tendencia natural del mercado físico en este contexto es la pura extinción por inacción ). La gran diferencia k mandará las cryptos al cielo es el efecto de red k pueden generar.

En cuanto se dé un giro alcista en los morros de una población mundial pegada a su ordenata y amenazada tanto por el funeral bursátil como por corralitos banksters , el pastizal REAL potencial es simplemente incalculable. Y capital , en proporción, mucho más fiel al medio k el del metesaca de 2017 , tanto por no estar directamente asociado al trading especulativo... como por una solvencia fiat infinitamente más amenazante...y porque las cadenas receptoras son mucho más maduras y sus servicios, más desarrollados ( con mención especial por una parte a BTC, por su imagen de marca contrastada...pero también a cadenas de operativa paralela off chain k acrecentan infraestructuras de su ecosistema , consolidándolo, financiándose con parte de sus propias emisiones - blindando además todo ese capital y recursos generados de los pump&dumps especulativos del sector , cuestión k se abordó a pecho descubierto en el ATH de 2017 - ).

Todo ello con la debida atención a las cryptos de los central banksters y su ventajista puesta en escena k es más k posible k estén esperando ese momento para estrenarse al alimón.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Mar 2020)

Sé que es offtopic pero ya me ha llegado por dos fuentes lo de la escasez de oro, ¿a qué se debe esto? ¿Escasez de vendedores, todo dios holdeando oro? ¿Escasez de oro en las minas?


----------



## esseri (30 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Sé que es offtopic pero ya me ha llegado por dos fuentes lo de la escasez de oro, ¿a qué se debe esto? ¿Escasez de vendedores, todo dios holdeando oro? ¿Escasez de oro en las minas?



Todo a la vez


----------



## tastas (30 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por comentar un aparte sobre el oro, el gran problema de éste a día de hoy...ES QUE NO HAY.
> Es casi imposible comprarlo, y cuando lo haces, está a un +20% sobre spot, y te lo dan en 4 semanas, si te fias...
> 
> Por otro lado, en muchos lugares no se puede comprar oro, no existe. Aunque quieras. Te lo tienen que traer de otro sitio.
> ...



Claro que hay oro. Ofrece 2500 euros por onza y te aparecerán múltiples vendedores.
Lo que no hay es confianza en el euro.


----------



## tastas (30 Mar 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Sé que es offtopic pero ya me ha llegado por dos fuentes lo de la escasez de oro, ¿a qué se debe esto? ¿Escasez de vendedores, todo dios holdeando oro? ¿Escasez de oro en las minas?



¿Has visto cómo está el mercado en Bisq, todo lleno de compradores y muy pocas ofertas de venta? Pues con el oro físico igual.
La excusa de que el coronavirus impide que se distribuya el oro puede explicar una pequeña parte, lo gordo está en que la gente ya no se fía de que le vayan a dar lo debido, sea en dinero fiat o en contratos de oro. Lo cierto es que oro papel y oro físico se están demostrando como lo que son, activos diferentes con valor diferente.
Veremos hasta dónde aguanta la tensión, lo que implica este desacople es muy grave.


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> ¿Has visto cómo está el mercado en Bisq, todo lleno de compradores y muy pocas ofertas de venta? Pues con el oro físico igual.
> La excusa de que el coronavirus impide que se distribuya el oro puede explicar una pequeña parte, lo gordo está en que la gente ya no se fía de que le vayan a dar lo debido, sea en dinero fiat o en contratos de oro. Lo cierto es que oro papel y oro físico se están demostrando como lo que son, activos diferentes con valor diferente.
> Veremos hasta dónde aguanta la tensión, lo que implica este desacople es muy grave.



Sí, un paralelismo entre UN exchange descentralizáo con un volumen de rrrreputísimo chiste y un sector estratégico absolutamente paralizado y maniatado a nivel mundial en toda su actividá, desde producción, distribución...es un ejemplo de lo más equilibrado, mirusté.

No me hagas reír ...tú te compras con un puto click chorrocientos mil bitcoins , iwal k cualquiera de las otras chapas del cryptoranking, en CUALQUIER exchange mundial de los cientos o miles k hay con sus ventanillas abiertas de par en par para cribar mierdaconfeti en fuga ...véte a descargar onzas en la mitá de la mitá de un 1% de esos términos y es simplemente IMPOSIBLE. Puede haber 4 onzas de mierda para 4 frikis a partir de 1900/2000 pavos y un sobrespot AÑADIDO de hasta el 200% sobre la plata Y YA. ( Lo k, por cierto, tampoco es algo categórico a largo plazo...pero así está el percal y es lo k hay...y porcierto2, bien consciente eres tú, como posteador Horero, de esa situación ).

Como comentaba más arriba y pese a todos los argumentos pasteleros caídos sucesivamente uno a uno como reserva monolítica de valor, medio de pago supersónico - k en ese aspecto, se cisca cualquier shitcoin de quinta - , es precisamente ese efecto de red el gran valor añadido de BTC & Cryptos para encontrar un nicho monetario en este marrón. Ya los argumentos buscando el fiat de Leire Pajín , La Esteban o un pastor recién bajáo de las Urdes si se pasan por este hilo, mejor los aparcamos y tal...k lo único k aportan es un barniz de milongaza de kojonex ( y k ni siquiera viene cuento ).

BTC tiene sus argumentos y su defensa objetiva... ese maquillaje maximalista imposible y pateticamente coral a cuenta de k el resto de cryptoproyectos son una estafa, BTC es un Oro 2.0 irreplicable, el hipercatalizador Tether k lo sostiene en 4 cifras "no existe" ...y ahora, la escasez "compartida"  con el Oro , hacen poco más k pintarlo como truño diarreico, imo. Y éso, ni inteligente, ni cierto, ni de ley. ( Y por cierto, todo está abocado a k las cryptos sean válvula de escape del tsunami de confeti huerfanito, ok...el problema no es el magnetismo...sino k las cryptos castuzas k esperan el pistoletazo de salida dejen a las opciones descentralizadas ya hace años sobre la mesa su parte del pastel - o k, simplemente, el BTC robinjudiano , e incluso alguna otra opción, estén entre ellas desde la misma génesis del cryptoinvento , k ésa es otra - ).

Y va...feliz Odisea contra los elementos del korrúto establishment en tu búsqueda de bitcoins imposibles y tal...  ...En fin...


----------



## tastas (31 Mar 2020)

El bitcoin salva el punto de partido de la crisis y aún aspira a ser valor refugio

Tesis bullish en ABC.


----------



## orbeo (31 Mar 2020)

Jajajaja

Supply: Out of stock


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Mar 2020)

Vaya cracks 

Enviado desde mi STK-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## species8472 (2 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por comentar un aparte sobre el oro, el gran problema de éste a día de hoy...ES QUE NO HAY.
> Es casi imposible comprarlo, y cuando lo haces, está a un +20% sobre spot, y te lo dan en 4 semanas, si te fias...
> 
> Por otro lado, en muchos lugares no se puede comprar oro, no existe. Aunque quieras. Te lo tienen que traer de otro sitio.
> ...



Lo mejor del BTC y resto de cryptomonedas no es que sean digitales, ni escasas, ni nada de eso. Lo mejor es que son inexpropiables. No keys no coins. Así de sencillo


----------



## Maxos (2 Abr 2020)

species8472 dijo:


> Lo mejor del BTC y resto de cryptomonedas no es que sean digitales, ni escasas, ni nada de eso. Lo mejor es que son inexpropiables. No keys no coins. Así de sencillo



Es un conjunto de características, algo inexpropiable si se puede crear infinitamente tampoco tiene valor. En el caso de BTC actualmente hay 18.301.425, con un máximo de 21.000.000.
Y que sea digital también es positivo, en caso del oro hay escasez porque se tienen que encontrar vendedor y comprador, se tiene que fundir, hacer los lingotes/monedas... Con el BTC no hace falta fundirlo y puedes comprar/vender con cualquier persona del mundo, sin estar pendiente de envíos.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2020)

Con los lingotes sí te pueden timar.
Con las monedas es imposible.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con los lingotes sí te pueden timar.
> Con las monedas es imposible.



Glitters, but Not Gold: Fake Gold and Silver Coins ‘Flooding’ Market

Many of these coins are manufactured in China, where making replica coins is not an illegal business. However, because the quality of these coins is so good, the unscrupulous are passing these fake gold coins off as real.


As reported by NBC News’ Herb Weisbaum, in an article dated June 13, 2016 (Click here for full story) these fake gold coins can be purchased by the hundreds from internet sites like Alibaba.com. Doug Davis, founder and president of the Numismatic Crime Information Center, told NBC News, “A lot of these fakes are then sold on eBay, Craigslist, or through newspaper ads that promise a great deal on gold or silver coins.”


According to the report, “Pawn shops are also being targeted. Eric Hoolahan, CEO of Bellevue Rare Coins, with several stores around the Seattle area, says criminals are buying these knock-off coins and trying to sell them to stores that may not know how to spot a fake.”


----------



## Jamie Dimon (3 Abr 2020)

Alguien puede resumir en que queda esto?

Hacienda aumenta los controles a los propietarios de bitcoins

Si he comprado 100k por decir algo, en Coinbase o Kraken, tengo que hacer un modelo informativo? cuales son los tiempos? se hace cuando se haga la declaracion de la renta el año que viene o justo nada mas comprar hay que hacerlo? veo que ya no es "no hay que hacer nada hasta cuando vendas", esto me suena a que ya hay que informar al momento, y no se hasta cuanto te daran para informar.

Como siempre dije, una vez compras en un exchange KYC date por vendido, yo eso es algo que asumo, asi que no voy a ir de iluminado para que me vengan con el mazo años despues (por que ya se a visto que se sacan cosas de la manga como el 720, que nunca prescribe)

Todo lo que se compre por exchanges KYC insisto en que ya estas vendido al sistema de donde tengas la residencia fiscal en ese momento.


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Alguien puede resumir en que queda esto?
> 
> Hacienda aumenta los controles a los propietarios de bitcoins
> 
> ...



En la renta te viene un mensaje tal que así: Sabemos que fuido hacido operaciones con criptomonedas, no se olvide de poner las plusvalías en la casilla número xxxx

Este año no he hecho ningún movimiento y me ha vuelto a salir, así que no tienen ni puta idea. No he declarado nada.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Glitters, but Not Gold: Fake Gold and Silver Coins ‘Flooding’ Market
> 
> Many of these coins are manufactured in China, where making replica coins is not an illegal business. However, because the quality of these coins is so good, the unscrupulous are passing these fake gold coins off as real.
> 
> ...



Si te timan con las monedas de oro es que eres imbecil de solemnidad. Todas tienen un peso establecido, y unas dimensiones. Es como si te mando unos ethereum y te tragas que son Bitcoin. La misma imbecilidad


----------



## Jamie Dimon (5 Abr 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> En la renta te viene un mensaje tal que así: Sabemos que fuido hacido operaciones con criptomonedas, no se olvide de poner las plusvalías en la casilla número xxxx
> 
> Este año no he hecho ningún movimiento y me ha vuelto a salir, así que no tienen ni puta idea. No he declarado nada.



No hablo de esa notificacion. Esa ya aparece hace uno o dos años. Segun entiendo segun esa noticia, ahora hay que hacer algun tipo de modelo informativo cada vez que compras (sin necesidad de que vendas). Menudo coñazo, pero con lo trepas que son habria que tenerlo mirado. Si de aqui a X años obtienen tus movimientos te la podrian liar. El modelo 720 "que van a tirar ya mismo en Europa" nunca caduca por ejemplo.


----------



## orbeo (5 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> No hablo de esa notificacion. Esa ya aparece hace uno o dos años. Segun entiendo segun esa noticia, ahora hay que hacer algun tipo de modelo informativo cada vez que compras (sin necesidad de que vendas). Menudo coñazo, pero con lo trepas que son habria que tenerlo mirado. Si de aqui a X años obtienen tus movimientos te la podrian liar. El modelo 720 "que van a tirar ya mismo en Europa" nunca caduca por ejemplo.



Vale no me había dado cuenta que enlazabas ahí la noticia esa. Según lo que dice ahí no se ha aprobado nada todavía, cuando eso ocurra pues habrá que ver los términos y cómo te follan si ahora no se declara la tenencia y luego dentro de unos años se pretende declarar plusvalías de cripto no declaradas.

Total una mierda todo.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (6 Abr 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Vale no me había dado cuenta que enlazabas ahí la noticia esa. Según lo que dice ahí no se ha aprobado nada todavía, cuando eso ocurra pues habrá que ver los términos y cómo te follan si ahora no se declara la tenencia y luego dentro de unos años se pretende declarar plusvalías de cripto no declaradas.
> 
> Total una mierda todo.



Yo tambien entiendo que es algo que esta en proceso y imagino que con esto del coronavirus esta todo pausado. Pero alguien lo puede confirmar? espero que alguien avise por que yo no estoy mirando el BOE y estos desgraciados suelen colar estas cosas cuando menos te lo esperas para pillarte.

Lo que esta claro es que si esto pasa o pasado ya, y no declaras... el riesgo dentro de X años es alto, como digo si ademas no ponen ni un limite de expiracion como el 720. Yo creo que es solo cuestion de tiempo y tendran acceso a todos los libros contables de exchanges. 

Por cierto sobre el 720, cual es el estado actual? Yo tenia entendido que si no tienes mas de 50k a ultimo dia del año en un exchange, no se hace nada. Pero otros decian que si, que en cuanto pasas 50k, hay que hacerlo.

Tambien, hay unos que dicen que si lo mueves a tu cartera de Bitcoin Core o lo que uses, pues el capital esta en españa, ergo no se hace nada. Otros dicen que no esta claro, y que lo hagas... en fin menudo cristo. Y ponte tu a hacer malavares con el 720. Mientras esta aberracion este en activo y yo este como residente fiscal en España no voy a jugarmela por eso quiero tenerlo claro.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (6 Abr 2020)

Los lingotes son como el BTC... si los has comprado a mano y no queda nada a tu nombre, pues no te van a confiscar nada. Y el BTC gana en movilidad por que podras salir del pais cuando quieras con la pasta.

En cualquier otro caso, estas vendido.


----------



## Rajoy (6 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Yo tambien entiendo que es algo que esta en proceso y imagino que con esto del coronavirus esta todo pausado. Pero alguien lo puede confirmar? espero que alguien avise por que yo no estoy mirando el BOE y estos desgraciados suelen colar estas cosas cuando menos te lo esperas para pillarte.
> 
> Lo que esta claro es que si esto pasa o pasado ya, y no declaras... el riesgo dentro de X años es alto, como digo si ademas no ponen ni un limite de expiracion como el 720. Yo creo que es solo cuestion de tiempo y tendran acceso a todos los libros contables de exchanges.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el 720 no tiene fecha de expiración y, por tanto, sea cual sea la fecha en que lo aflores (o te pillen cruzando datos), te van a poder empurar. Obviamente estamos hablando de cantidades suficientemente importantes. El límite para tener la obligación de declarar son los 50.000 € que dices. Hay que tener en cuenta que en el caso del 720 las sanciones son brutales y que pueden superar el propio capital no declarado.

Conclusiones:
- Lo más sensato es declararlo en el 720 si vas a seguir residiendo en Hispanistán. Pero, si no quieres hacerlo yo te aconsejo:

- Si tienes más de 50.000€ en BTC, lo suyo es que los tengas repartidos.
- Lo mejor es que te vayas planteando otro lugar de residencia un poquito más bitcoin friendly o que, al menos, no tenga el dichoso modelo 720 ni Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio.
- Aparte de buscar consejos en los foros, yo consultaría a un asesor fiscal.

La Hacienda estatal es insaciable y las autonómicas ni te cuento. La fiesta del coronavirus va a ser cara de pagar y el coletas dice que cualquier riqueza es susceptible de ser confiscada por el interés general ... mientras nombra asesora con su sueldecito a su nuevo rollete ... Quizá es el momento de hacer las maletas, yo las hice hace ya tiempo ...


----------



## hijodepantera (8 Abr 2020)

Interesantisima la entrevista de la segunda parte.


----------



## tastas (8 Abr 2020)

Fallo de seguridad en Bisq, roban 250k USD principalmente en XMR. Hacker Exploits Flaw in Decentralized Bitcoin Exchange Bisq to Steal $250K - CoinDesk


----------



## Jamie Dimon (8 Abr 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Efectivamente, el 720 no tiene fecha de expiración y, por tanto, sea cual sea la fecha en que lo aflores (o te pillen cruzando datos), te van a poder empurar. Obviamente estamos hablando de cantidades suficientemente importantes. El límite para tener la obligación de declarar son los 50.000 € que dices. Hay que tener en cuenta que en el caso del 720 las sanciones son brutales y que pueden superar el propio capital no declarado.
> 
> Conclusiones:
> - Lo más sensato es declararlo en el 720 si vas a seguir residiendo en Hispanistán. Pero, si no quieres hacerlo yo te aconsejo:
> ...




Es decir, que aunque tengas mas de 50k en un wallet que fisicamente esta en españa (no tener +50k en Coinbase) lo declararias en el 720? Que sentido tiene?

Hacienda a aclarado esto?

Los asesores fiscales no tienen ni idea, al menos los que yo he consultado, trabajan bajo suposiciones... seguramente por que ni Hacienda se aclara. Salio una sentencia donde se decia que el Bitcoin no era dinero.. un cristo vamos.


Lo que tampoco tengo claro es si son 50k a dia 31 de Diciembre o 50k en el segundo que pases de 50k. A mi me han dicho cosas contradictorias aqui tambien.

Pregunto por aqui por que es lo mas realista, me refiero a gente que haya pasado por esto y lidiado ya con Hacienda y ver como les ha ido.

Ahora mismo cambiar residencia fiscal no puedo... voy a tener que apañarmela aqui. Ademas, te podria joder el timing de entrar a un precio que tenias en mente por que para estas cosas tardas tiempo.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Abr 2020)

Es como sí tienes 50.000€ o 100.000€ en cash debajo del colchón; ¿habría que rellenar el modelo 720?, es absurdo.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Abr 2020)

*La información de la prensa es incorrecta.* Particulares no tienen que declarar tenencia. La prensa española lamentable, como siempre.


_"A su vez, con la finalidad de reforzar el control tributario sobre los hechos imponibles relativos a monedas virtuales, se establecen dos nuevas obligaciones informativas referidas a la tenencia y operativa con monedas virtuales.

Así, se introduce una obligación de *suministro de información sobre los saldos que mantienen los titulares de monedas virtuales*,* a cargo de quienes proporcionen servicios en nombre de terceros *para salvaguardar claves criptográficas privadas que posibilitan la tenencia y utilización de tales monedas, incluidos los *proveedores de servicios *de cambio de las citadas monedas si también prestan el mencionado servicio de tenencia.

Igualmente, para estas mismas personas o entidades, se establece la obligación de *suministrar información acerca de las operaciones sobre monedas virtuales* (adquisición, transmisión, permuta, transferencia, cobros y pagos) en las que intervengan. Esta misma obligación se extiende a quienes realicen ofertas iniciales de nuevas monedas virtuales".

https://www.hacienda.gob.es/Documentacion/Publico/NormativaDoctrina/Proyectos/Tributarios/ANTEPROYECTO LEY ATAD.pdf_


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Efectivamente, el 720 no tiene fecha de expiración y, por tanto, sea cual sea la fecha en que lo aflores (o te pillen cruzando datos), te van a poder empurar. Obviamente estamos hablando de cantidades suficientemente importantes. El límite para tener la obligación de declarar son los 50.000 € que dices. Hay que tener en cuenta que en el caso del 720 las sanciones son brutales y que pueden superar el propio capital no declarado.
> 
> Conclusiones:
> - Lo más sensato es declararlo en el 720 si vas a seguir residiendo en Hispanistán. Pero, si no quieres hacerlo yo te aconsejo:
> ...



No has hecho un 720 en tu puta vida, y lo sabes.
El 720 ya ha sido declarado ilegal por la Comisión y Tribunales europeos. Le queda un año de vida, por los recursos del Gobierno que por supuesto, no van a prosperar, por ser una ilegalidad del tamaño de tu ignorancia.
No hagáis el imbécil siguiendo el consejo del funci de arriba.

No le deis ningún dato a Hacienda, puesto que primero, son datos ilegales, y segundo, os van a confiscar lo que puedan, sobre todo en estos tiempos.
NO ES NO. 

NO HAGÁIS EL PANOLI.


----------



## Thundercat (9 Abr 2020)

yo no hago nada, no pienso ni siquiera retirar fiat de los exchanges. Si retiro será cripto a mi monedero.


----------



## Rajoy (10 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No has hecho un 720 en tu puta vida, y lo sabes.
> El 720 ya ha sido declarado ilegal por la Comisión y Tribunales europeos. Le queda un año de vida, por los recursos del Gobierno que por supuesto, no van a prosperar, por ser una ilegalidad del tamaño de tu ignorancia.
> No hagáis el imbécil siguiendo el consejo del funci de arriba.
> 
> ...



Eso, seguir a este imbécil que no sólo sabe si yo he tenido que rellenar alguna vez un 720 sin tener ni puta idea de quien soy, sino que también sabe que Hacienda va a anular la obligatoriedad de presentar el modelo 720 forzada por los tribunales europeos.

Además, y en esto aventaja a muchos videntes, no sólo tiene la certeza de que lo van a eliminar sino que también sabe cuando.
Un figura, porque aunque uno tenga la seguridad de que algo va a ocurrir lo díficil siempre es dominar bien los tiempos ...

Por otra parte, aunque lo retirasen en el futuro, hoy esta vigente. O, mejor dicho, estaba. Porque el plazo para presentar el modelo 720 referido al año 2019 ya se ha agotado.

Vamos a ver si Rappel tiene razón y para el ejercicio 2020 se cumplen sus predicciones y ya no es obligatorio ...

Ah ! y mentirosa e ignorante lo será tu pastelera madre.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Eso, seguir a este imbécil que no sólo sabe si yo he tenido que rellenar alguna vez un 720 sin tener ni puta idea de quien soy, sino que también sabe que Hacienda va a anular la obligatoriedad de presentar el modelo 720 forzada por los tribunales europeos.
> 
> Además, y en esto aventaja a muchos videntes, no sólo tiene la certeza de que lo van a eliminar sino que también sabe cuando.
> Un figura, porque aunque uno tenga la seguridad de que algo va a ocurrir lo díficil siempre es dominar bien los tiempos ...
> ...




Ves como no tienes ni puta idea?
Deja de hacer el ridículo y no molestes más. Funcivago


----------



## tastas (11 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí que cambia sí.
> 
> ¿No te acuerdas del terremoto Libra? Hizo temblar cimientos durante las semanas que duró la presentación, el congreso y el senado americanos a tope contra esa basura...que era aún peor que la moneda china digital.
> 
> Los chinos están ahora mismo, en disposición de limpiar el orden mundial, con ayuda de los rusos. Y lo van a hacer. Y este tema es uno de los cambios que se vienen a nivel mundial. No lo minusvalores.



Y se tocaron cuatro teclas burocrático-diplomáticas y a los responsables de les acabaron las ganas de jugar con la moneda del rey, antes de que empezaran a rodar cabezas.


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2020)

ni China ni Rusia, ni ningún país que emita una moneda centralizada podrá cambiar un paradigma.

¿que diferencia hay entre el dinero fiat actual de plástico o de móvil, a una cripto centralizada? 

Le cambiamos el nombre en plan marketing pero sigue siendo la misma mierda.

Leía hace poco a Armstrong el de Coinbase decir algo que me sorprendió un poco en él...que las monedas privadas tenderán a acaparar en un futuro y se harán mainstream ...

Si tenemos un dinero limitado en su emisión, que cada vez es más costoso de lograr (minar), que podemos desvincular de nuestro nombre y apellidos, o incluso convertir en irrastreable ¿es mala opción?

Pensad a nivel global que a un ciudadano se le ofrece la posibilidad de usar BTC u otras criptos o usar Fiat, y que con ambas opciones logre los mismos fines.

¿que moneda atesorará?

¿que moneda a largo plazo se impondrá?

Lo que más me preocupa no es que BTC sea un mejor dinero, lo que me preocupa es la estupidez humana...y en estos días he vivido momentos del summun de la misma en mi entorno y en los medios de masas.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2020)

@El_anarquistamualdina BTC será lo que las masas quieran que sea.

No te preocupes por los mineros chinos, ni por la escalabilidad, ni las comisiones... Todo eso es secundario aún que pienses ahora lo contrario.

Si las masas aceptan BTC u otra cripto... Aquí soy flexible mientras sea descentralizada, con capacidad de anonimato, limitada y accesible a todos, no veo por qué no ha de caer el Fiat.

Piensa en la cocaina... ¿Cuanto mueve a diario en el mundo?

¿Armas ilegales?

¿Software pirata?

¿Prostitución?

Hay owneds estatales para dar y tomar, y si BTC sirve para cubrir un nicho necesario, el resto llegará solo... Lo mismo hablo para la cripto que sea, no soy maximalista de nada.

Reitero lo de la estupidez humana como gran hándicap... Solo viendo estas semanas mientras acudía a mi trabajo docenas de personas en las ventanas con el móvil nerviosas fotografiándome o denunciándome, me hacen pensar que BTC lo va a tener muy complicado... Al menos en este país sometido con el beneplácito popular.

Siento gran pena, al tiempo que vislumbro un futuro que nadie o casi nadie ve... Y entonces despierto y me pongo a remar de nuevo.

Buen sábado caballeros


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Abr 2020)

Falso.

No voy a perder el tiempo argumentando porque ya está más que explicado.


----------



## bizardu (12 Abr 2020)

El que no se ha dao cuenta que las criptos fueron creadas para eliminar el FIAT que se lo haga mirar.

- Lo que viene monedas, CBDC respaldadas por Bitcoin como oro lo utilizaran los gobiernos.
- Despues Ethereúm, cuando llegue a Serenity sera BRUTAL, lo utilizaran principalmente las empresas.
- XRP ni puta idea
- Chainlink clarisimo hace falta para la transmision de la ingente informacion que se va a trasladar a la blockchain
- En un futuro muy lejano IOTA q será una puta revolución de las máquinas.

Opiniones?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Abr 2020)

[QUOTE="bizardu, post: 28861589]

Opiniones?[/QUOTE]

Que no deberías confundir Bitcoin y shitcoins


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Abr 2020)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Abr 2020)

Un mes para el halving, hamijos. Yo lo sigo por aquí:

Bitcoin Block Reward Halving Countdown


----------



## paketazo (12 Abr 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


>



El del cuadradillo pequeño es el único que muestra algo de luces, sobre todo cuando corrige al otro diciéndole que el dinero fiduciario no está respaldado por nada, y que la emisión monetaria de los bancos centrales diluye los ahorros del ciudadano.

¿Cúando será el puto día que una persona entienda que usando dinero fiat está promoviendo su esclavitud y su expolio personal.?


----------



## bizardu (12 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> [QUOTE="bizardu, post: 28861589]
> 
> Opiniones?



Que no deberías confundir Bitcoin y shitcoins
[/QUOTE]
Ethereum shitcoin? Jaja lo que hay que oir


----------



## tastas (12 Abr 2020)

Creo que nadie trajo este tweet de Kiyosaki del 4 de abril.

Que dilapidemos el papel para cambiarlo por dinero de verdad: btc, oro y plata.


----------



## paketazo (12 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Creo que nadie trajo este tweet de Kiyosaki del 4 de abril.
> 
> Que dilapidemos el papel para cambiarlo por dinero de verdad: btc, oro y plata.



@tastas, este hombre sabe de lo que habla, pero entre nosotros no va a descubrir la pólvora. 

Lo triste es que en los medios de comunicación de masas, jamás se mente al oro... Ya no entro en BTC, por la relativa complejidad de comprensión que supondría para muchos. 

Se promociona desde Estados que el ciudadano se endeude como algo normal, y lo extraño es un ciudadano sin deudas o invertido en oro o BTC. 

Kiyosaki no era el que promocionaba endeudarse para obtener rentas de la inversión que cubrieran el principal y dejasen un margen de beneficio?... En sectores inmobiliarios creo que aplicaba su idea, pero no se si es este notas. 

Un saludo


----------



## tastas (13 Abr 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Kiyosaki no era el que promocionaba endeudarse para obtener rentas de la inversión que cubrieran el principal y dejasen un margen de beneficio?... En sectores inmobiliarios creo que aplicaba su idea, pero no se si es este notas.
> 
> Un saludo



Sí, primero hay que pagarse a uno mismo, para ser rico hay que arruinarse muchas veces y tal.
Es nuncabajista y poco diversificado, en lo que recuerdo de sus libros. Precisamente por eso le doy más valor al tweet.


----------



## LoL LoL (13 Abr 2020)

A ver si sube algo mas.


----------



## Thundercat (13 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> A ver si sube algo mas.



a mi me extrañaría que se recuperara en v, sin volver a visitar los 5000.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> a mi me extrañaría que se recuperara en v, sin volver a visitar los 5000.



Pues yo sigo teniendo los mismos BTC, ni suben ni bajan.


----------



## Geldschrank (13 Abr 2020)

bizardu dijo:


> Ethereum shitcoin? Jaja lo que hay que oir



Prueba a bajarte la cadena de bloques de Ethereum. Así, sin más. Inténtalo.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Abr 2020)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Prueba a bajarte la cadena de bloques de Ethereum. Así, sin más. Inténtalo.



Bajarla se baja fácil, el problema es verificarla.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2020)

¿Nadie ha sacado todavia una bitxocoin o una coronacoin?


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2020)

Una duda, iba a abrir un topic, pero creo que no hace falta.

Es sobre la página freebitco.in. ¿Cómo coño funciona?

Lo de que te regalen unos satoshis por hora (Te pueden tocar hasta 200$ en BTC), bueno así hay o había muchas. Pero no entiendo como hacen beneficio...

Si depositas BTC, te van dando intereses, a un 4% anual más o menos. Vamos, que si tienes depositados 2 BTC, por ejemplo, te "regalan" al año unos 0.08 BTC. Si haces "referal", parte de los intereses generados también van para tu cuenta. Además, es interés compuesto, ya que cada día te dan unos satoshis, pero eso hace que al día siguiente, como tu saldo es mayor, te den aun más satoshis.

Tienen un juego el Hi-Lo que vale, tiene un retorno del 95%, ergo ahi hay beneficio. También tienen una sección de apuestas... y también tienen loterias de BTC y hasta puedes ganar un Lamborghini .

La cuestión es que si miras la sección de estadísticas, dicen que han repartido unos 207.000 BTC entre sus 37 millones de personas registradas, pero se han generado unos 402.000 BTC.

¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Abr 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una duda, iba a abrir un topic, pero creo que no hace falta.
> 
> Es sobre la página freebitco.in. ¿Cómo coño funciona?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Abr 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una duda, iba a abrir un topic, pero creo que no hace falta.
> 
> Es sobre la página freebitco.in. ¿Cómo coño funciona?
> 
> ...


----------



## tastas (13 Abr 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una duda, iba a abrir un topic, pero creo que no hace falta.
> 
> Es sobre la página freebitco.in. ¿Cómo coño funciona?
> 
> ...



No me creo que con los mensajes que tienes en el foro vengas con estas.


----------



## tastas (13 Abr 2020)

Y aprovecho para hacer apología de un proyecto para quien quiera riesgo: 

Ahora mismo el token bpro de money on chain, el más similar a tener BTC, ofrece más de un 6% de rentabilidad anual. Es algo probablemente transitorio tras la caída del último mes, pero pongo la mano en el fuego de que no es un esquema piramidal.
Eso sí, es una plataforma en fase alfa y de la que aún me queda mucho por llegar a entender sus entresijos: meted menos de una décima parte de lo que os podáis permitir perder.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Abr 2020)

Articulo que explica Utreexo, un proyecto para mejorar la escalabilidad de Bitcoin desarrollado por Tadge Dryja, un programador que ha participado también en LN. Interesante ya que muestra sus pros y contras.
ELI5: Utreexo — A scaling solution


----------



## Thundercat (13 Abr 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una duda, iba a abrir un topic, pero creo que no hace falta.
> 
> Es sobre la página freebitco.in. ¿Cómo coño funciona?
> 
> ...



En Bitfinex por ejempo tiene un sistema de funding en el que tú prestas los BTC a los que hacen margin trade y recibes unos intereses. Creo que llegaron a estar a un 1% mensual.


----------



## Geldschrank (14 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Y aprovecho para hacer apología de un proyecto para quien quiera riesgo:
> 
> Ahora mismo el token bpro de money on chain, el más similar a tener BTC, ofrece más de un 6% de rentabilidad anual. Es algo probablemente transitorio tras la caída del último mes, pero pongo la mano en el fuego de que no es un esquema piramidal.
> Eso sí, es una plataforma en fase alfa y de la que aún me queda mucho por llegar a entender sus entresijos: meted menos de una décima parte de lo que os podáis permitir perder.



Mola, pero para los que tenemos poca cosa no nos sale a cuenta arriesgar, si comprando un poco al mes ya llegas a ese 6% anual. El que tenga 100-200btc adelante, pero los comunes mortales...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Y aprovecho para hacer apología de un proyecto para quien quiera riesgo:
> 
> Ahora mismo el token bpro de money on chain, el más similar a tener BTC, ofrece más de un 6% de rentabilidad anual. Es algo probablemente transitorio tras la caída del último mes, pero pongo la mano en el fuego de que no es un esquema piramidal.
> Eso sí, es una plataforma en fase alfa y de la que aún me queda mucho por llegar a entender sus entresijos: meted menos de una décima parte de lo que os podáis permitir perder.



¿Ceder mis claves privadas por un 6%?

Para eso lo meto todo en el Banco Pichincha


----------



## tastas (14 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ceder mis claves privadas por un 6%?
> 
> Para eso lo meto todo en el Banco Pichincha



No cedes claves privadas, es un smart contract dentro de la red RSK. Aunque la opción del Banco Pichincha siempre es mejor XD



Geldschrank dijo:


> Mola, pero para los que tenemos poca cosa no nos sale a cuenta arriesgar, si comprando un poco al mes ya llegas a ese 6% anual. El que tenga 100-200btc adelante, pero los comunes mortales...



También hay quien dice que el pobrepuede arriesgar más porque está acostumbrado a no tener nada, y que duele más perder 1 millón teniendo 2 millones que perder 500 teniendo 1.000, aunque en ambos casos pierdes un 50%.
En este caso el 6% anual sería añadido a la revalorización de Bitcoin aunque insisto, es un cálculo del momento (si las condiciones de mercado se mantuvieran, con lo que te damos hoy, a final de año tendrías ese 6% más de RBTC), y no una promesa fija.




De hecho hasta la bajada del mes pasado, el interés de tener BPRO no ha superado nunca el 1%.


----------



## Geldschrank (14 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No cedes claves privadas, es un smart contract dentro de la red RSK. Aunque la opción del Banco Pichincha siempre es mejor XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a raíz de qué ha subido tanto ese porcentaje?? A Celsius y BlockFi los sigo y aunque el porcentaje va variando, no ha pegado esas subidas.


----------



## tastas (14 Abr 2020)

Mi explicación es que ante la ostia del precio de BTC, se necesita más pasta para cubrir el sistema. Ya he dicho que de momento no me da para ver los entresijos del sistema.
En el hilo que abrí sobre la plataforma hay artículos más detallados de cómo funciona.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Abr 2020)

Para los que comienzan y quieren crear una cartera (semilla + passphrase) a bajo coste, sin necesidad de Hardware wallet ni nodo (modo HODL):


----------



## Geldschrank (14 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Mi explicación es que ante la ostia del precio de BTC, se necesita más pasta para cubrir el sistema. Ya he dicho que de momento no me da para ver los entresijos del sistema.
> En el hilo que abrí sobre la plataforma hay artículos más detallados de cómo funciona.



Pero en ese caso, no estaríamos ante un olor muy fuerte a Ponzi?? Hay más plataformas que estén dando esos intereses, no debería ser un Ponzi, en principio.


----------



## Condemor (14 Abr 2020)

Os planteo un problema que tengo con Bisq y que creo que no mere hilo propio.
Me bajé el programa hace unos meses y me creé una cuenta con su wallet para probar, sin meter btc ni nada. Ahora quiero usarlo pero se me ha olvidado la contraseña de la cuenta y no puedo entrar, ni siquiera para borrarla y crearme otra. He probado a desinstalar y reinstalar pero me pasa igual. Se supone que los datos se guardan todos en dentro del fichero de instalación en AppData, que se borra tras desinstalarlo, pero de algún modo el programa reconoce que hay una cuenta creada he intenta usarla.


----------



## tastas (14 Abr 2020)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Pero en ese caso, no estaríamos ante un olor muy fuerte a Ponzi?? Hay más plataformas que estén dando esos intereses, no debería ser un Ponzi, en principio.



Olería a ponzi si prometieran pagar siempre a todo el mundo un 6%. Y no, si la gente ahora se pone a comprar bpro atraída por la rentabilidad, el porcentaje que se pagará por tener bpro bajará para todos los tenedores de bpro.



Condemor dijo:


> Os planteo un problema que tengo con Bisq y que creo que no mere hilo propio.
> Me bajé el programa hace unos meses y me creé una cuenta con su wallet para probar, sin meter btc ni nada. Ahora quiero usarlo pero se me ha olvidado la contraseña de la cuenta y no puedo entrar, ni siquiera para borrarla y crearme otra. He probado a desinstalar y reinstalar pero me pasa igual. Se supone que los datos se guardan todos en dentro del fichero de instalación en AppData, que se borra tras desinstalarlo, pero de algún modo el programa reconoce que hay una cuenta creada he intenta usarla.



Le creé hilo a bisq, ahora te contesto ahí.
Bisq. Casa de cambio Bitcoin P2P descentralizada.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No me creo que con los mensajes que tienes en el foro vengas con estas.



Es que para ser un "timo" la web lleva activa 7 años. Y todo el mundo dice que es fiable. Por eso, que me extraña.


----------



## tastas (14 Abr 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que para ser un "timo" la web lleva activa 7 años. Y todo el mundo dice que es fiable. Por eso, que me extraña.



Madoff aguantó más tiempo y engañó a gente más lista y poderosa. Sobre Herbalife se han hecho apuestas millonarias por si tumbaba y aún no lo han logrado, de hecho hasta podrían dar un cambio de imagen a la marca y hacerla rentable. 
A está web solo la conozco de tu descripción, pero me parece bastante claro.
Y el tema de los mlm y timos piramidales lleva tiempo que me atrae.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Abr 2020)

La web purse.io cierra, dicen por reddit que Amazon ha subido mucho las comisiones últimamente y el negocio ya no es viable.
Yo guardo buen recuerdo de esa web, te permitía conseguir tus primeros BTC de forma bastante sencilla y rápida.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Abr 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La web purse.io cierra, dicen por reddit que Amazon ha subido mucho las comisiones últimamente y el negocio ya no es viable.
> Yo guardo buen recuerdo de esa web, te permitía conseguir tus primeros BTC de forma bastante sencilla y rápida.




Te permitía comprar en Amazon con buenos descuentos. Muchas tarjetas de 100€ he comprado por 75€, lástima que en Amazon .es ya hace años que lo cerraron.


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2020)

Amazon está a a tope de pedidos, normal que no estén para descuentitos.
El próximo año seguro que le meten otro buen meneo al prime.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Madoff aguantó más tiempo y engañó a gente más lista y poderosa. Sobre Herbalife se han hecho apuestas millonarias por si tumbaba y aún no lo han logrado, de hecho hasta podrían dar un cambio de imagen a la marca y hacerla rentable.
> A está web solo la conozco de tu descripción, pero me parece bastante claro.
> Y el tema de los mlm y timos piramidales lleva tiempo que me atrae.



Vale vale, si yo no digo que no sea un timo, de hecho en el fondo es un casino "encubierto" con el juego y las apuestas, pero que normalmente esas cosas cantan bastante.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Abr 2020)

Se han dado últimamente movimientos en payjoin (coinjoins insertos dentro de un pago a un comercio), añadiendo privacidad (ofuscación) de forma transparente para el usuario.

Bitcoin Privacy Improves With BTCPay Server's P2EP Implementation

Algunos ya lo tienen implementado: 

Y otros como Wasabi, ya esta haciendo pruebas con ellos: Pay with Payjoin (bip79) by lontivero · Pull Request #3528 · zkSNACKs/WalletWasabi

O Sideshift:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Abr 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> Se han dado últimamente movimientos en payjoin (coinjoins insertos dentro de un pago a un comercio), añadiendo privacidad (ofuscación) de forma transparente para el usuario.
> 
> Bitcoin Privacy Improves With BTCPay Server's P2EP Implementation
> 
> ...



Eso está bien para empezar a joder a los que se dedican a realizar análisis estadístico para el seguimiento de los bitcoins en la cadena de bloques.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Abr 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso está bien para empezar a joder a los que se dedican a realizar análisis estadístico para el seguimiento de los bitcoins en la cadena de bloques.



Así es, pero su uso debería ser masivo para anular las chainalisys.
El problema de los coinjoins, es que muchos de los que hacen uso de ellos, acaban consolidando monedas mezcladas con no mezcladas; payjoin sería el sistema que apartará al usuario la posibilidad de cometer esos errores.


----------



## tastas (21 Abr 2020)

Hola tengo muchos bitcoins y en breve me llegarán más no sé dónde meterlos os pago 6 euros por cada bitcoin que os quedéis jaja es broma el petróleo es un timo piramidal ya os lo dije.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Abr 2020)

El BTC sube DESPUÉS de los halvings, no antes.


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Abr 2020)

Con la hostia que se están metiendo los mercados financieros (y lo que queda), me parece que se está comportando hasta bien.


----------



## MIP (23 Abr 2020)

La mempool con unos 20MB de transacciones de bajas fees desde ayer, y maximos de 45MB, está la cosa entretenida, por ilustrar saque algo de un exchange a 14sats/byte y llego en 3h (no tenía prisa)


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Abr 2020)

Bitstamp esta down, alguien sabe algo?


----------



## fforice (26 Abr 2020)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Bitstamp esta down, alguien sabe algo?



https://www.bitstamp.net/?hacked






















es bromuro


----------



## tastas (27 Abr 2020)

Is Liquid Sidechain a Path for Better Bitcoin Privacy?

El artículo habla sobre l-btc pero la duda de fondo es si las sidechains son las nuevas shitcoins.

Una cosa tengo clara, y es que los cypherpunks no se han puesto a dormir en los laureles después de haber creado BTC, sino más bien al contrario.


----------



## tastas (27 Abr 2020)

0.036 BTC en 6 días.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2020)

Solo 2 semanas para el halving.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Abr 2020)

Ya dijo que si perdia la apuesta ese trabajo lo iba a subcontratar.


----------



## tastas (28 Abr 2020)

Putin dice que una criptomoneda estatal es imposible por definición.
Sánchez, pese a ser doctor en economía, probablemente solo sepa balbucear blockchain como el tontolaba de Casado.


----------



## kpik (29 Abr 2020)

No se si meterle un pico a BTC o a ETH...


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2020)

Has pasado de estar decepcionado con el BTC a pensar que va a valer 400.000 dólares...en un mes  .

¿Te cuento un secreto? Tus BTC...serán siempre los mismos, no se lo digas a nadie...


----------



## deepbones (29 Abr 2020)

Nuevo ATH en pesos argentinos...
One million pesos hace minutos.

CoinMonitor Argentina


----------



## Thundercat (29 Abr 2020)

yo no estoy tan optimista, pienso que la culpa la tiene la fed, pero oye, que ni tan mal.


----------



## Desconocido (29 Abr 2020)

capica dijo:


> No se si meterle un pico a BTC o a ETH...



Si lo has hecho, enhorabuena, +8%. Yo soy un poco caguelas...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (29 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 303170
> 
> 0.036 BTC en 6 días.



Vendra Hacienda a reclamarle con el mazo? es lo malo de que Bitcoin enseñe las transacciones y cantidades publicamente.. si aceptas donaciones lo saben automaticamente.


----------



## ruber et impius (29 Abr 2020)

Tudamún. 
Menudo rally que lleva hoy.


----------



## tastas (29 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Vendra Hacienda a reclamarle con el mazo? es lo malo de que Bitcoin enseñe las transacciones y cantidades publicamente.. si aceptas donaciones lo saben automaticamente.



Veremos, cuando cambie las donaciones por euros.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (29 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Veremos, cuando cambie las donaciones por euros.



No, me refiero a antes.

No me extrañaria que el gobierno se saque alguna cosa para gravar a cuentas de BTC que sepan que son de gente con residencia fiscal española, en el caso de Juan Ramon es de libro al ser famoso. Yo no me fiaria para nada de este gobierno.


----------



## Atheist (30 Abr 2020)

Seguiriais entrando a este precio o creeis que corregirá? Viendo que el halving está tan cerca me resulta tentador entrar con más


----------



## barborico (30 Abr 2020)

A ver si es la buena esta vez:


Aunque como se suele decir, mala hierba nunca muere

Las shitcoins son el estiércol de bitcoin


----------



## Jamie Dimon (30 Abr 2020)

Atheist dijo:


> Seguiriais entrando a este precio o creeis que corregirá? Viendo que el halving está tan cerca me resulta tentador entrar con más



Deberia corregir algo. Si empezamos con las subidas absurdas tendremos una buena hostia de nuevo.


----------



## Blogan (30 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Deberia corregir algo. Si empezamos con las subidas absurdas tendremos una buena hostia de nuevo.



Para llegar a los 100.000 hace falta sprints sin mirar hacia abajo. A mi me jode, por muy muy muy poco no me salto una compra hace un mes.... Debi haberla ejecutao a mano.


----------



## Geldschrank (30 Abr 2020)

Si las tienes bien escondidas y no hay peligro de incendio simultáneo...

Y en papel de diferente marca, por que no se deteriore igual. Y la tinta (mejor lápiz).


----------



## Geldschrank (30 Abr 2020)

Pues a trabajar!!!


----------



## kpik (30 Abr 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Si lo has hecho, enhorabuena, +8%. Yo soy un poco caguelas...



Al final le metí a ETH, no ha subido tanto pero ni tan mal.. gracias shur, saludos


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 Abr 2020)

capica dijo:


> Al final le metí a ETH, no ha subido tanto pero ni tan mal.. gracias shur, saludos



Un cálculo sencillo:

mmETH = 100.000.000.000; // Masa monetaria de ETH
mmBTC = 21.000.000; // Masa monetaria de BTC
valETH = 195; // Cotización en €
valBTC = 8100; // Cotización en € 

mmBTC*valBTC = 168.000.000.000; // 168 mil millones
mmETH*valETH = 19.500.000.000.000; // 19.5 millones de millones = 19.5BE* ó 19.500BA**
mmETH*valETH / mmBTC*valBTC = 116.07;* // **ETH es **116** veces mas caro que BTC !!!!*

* BE = Billones europeos
** BA = Billones américanos


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 Abr 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Un cálculo sencillo:
> 
> mmETH = 100.000.000.000; // Masa monetaria de ETH
> mmBTC = 21.000.000; // Masa monetaria de BTC
> ...



Conclusión: ETH, está muy sobrevalorado en comparación con BTC, o sea que no parece muy buena idea comprarlo habiendo BTC. Y esto sin tomar en cuenta la cantidad de btc perdidos, que el eth es una shitcoin controlada por vayaustéasaber, etc.,


----------



## bizardu (30 Abr 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Conclusión: ETH, está muy sobrevalorado en comparación con BTC, o sea que no parece muy buena idea comprarlo habiendo BTC. Y esto sin tomar en cuenta la cantidad de btc perdidos, que el eth es una shitcoin controlada por vayaustéasaber, etc.,



Los maximalistas del bitcoin ya no saben que buscar para desprestigiar a Ethereum, cuando esta es la única que se desarrolla a pasos agigantados.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 Abr 2020)

bizardu dijo:


> Los maximalistas del bitcoin ya no saben que buscar para desprestigiar a Ethereum, cuando esta es la única que se desarrolla a pasos agigantados.



Imaginate que no he puesto ninguna conclusión y explicanos lo que piensas del cálculo.


----------



## bizardu (30 Abr 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Imaginate que no he puesto ninguna conclusión y explicanos lo que piensas del cálculo.



El calculo esta bien pero que quizás no esta ni sobrevalorado ni infravalorado, esta valorado como lo que realmente es y el futuro que tiene versus el Bitcoin. Otra cosa es que se cumpla.


----------



## SERPIENTE (30 Abr 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Imaginate que no he puesto ninguna conclusión y explicanos lo que piensas del cálculo.



Tambien es verdad que Bitcoin vale 9k y llego a valer 20k
Ethereum vale 200$ y llego a valer 1000$

Si se recuperasen los maximos BTC haria un x2 y ETH un x5


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 Abr 2020)

bizardu dijo:


> El calculo esta bien pero que quizás no esta ni sobrevalorado ni infravalorado, esta valorado como lo que realmente es y el futuro que tiene versus el Bitcoin. Otra cosa es que se cumpla.



Evidentemente si el ETH es 116 veces mas valioso que el BTC entonces llevas razón y el ETH no está sobrevalorado.
Las preguntas entonces serían ¿Qué es mas valioso? y ¿que entendemos,por valioso?, o mas sencillo: ¿Cual es la mejor compra?


----------



## SERPIENTE (30 Abr 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Un cálculo sencillo:
> 
> mmETH = 100.000.000.000; // Masa monetaria de ETH
> mmBTC = 21.000.000; // Masa monetaria de BTC
> ...



La masa monetaria de Ethereum es de 88.000.000, la de Bitcoin es de 18.353.575

Rehaciendo tus calculos:

mmETH = 88.000.000; // Masa monetaria de ETH
mmBTC = 18.353.575; // Masa monetaria de BTC
valETH = 195; // Cotización en €
valBTC = 8100; // Cotización en € 

mmBTC*valBTC = 148.663.957.500; // 168 mil millones
mmETH*valETH = 17.160.000.000; // 19.5 millones de millones = 19.5BE* ó 19.500BA**
mmETH*valETH / mmBTC*valBTC = 0.1154;* // ETH es 8.66 veces mas barato que BTC !!!!*


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 Abr 2020)

SERPIENTE dijo:


> La masa monetaria de Ethereum es de 88.000.000, la de Bitcoin es de 18.353.575
> 
> Rehaciendo tus calculos:
> 
> ...



Vaya, pues he estado mirando por ahí y si he entendido bien yo estaba equivocado y no sé de donde saqué el dato de que la masa monetaria de eth era de cienmil millones, aunque juraría que hace unos años era así, pero bueno, no importa, porque según he visto en la propia web de ethereum, aunque es todo bastante confuso, tu también andas equivocado y no sólo su máximo no es de 88M sino que ni siquiera tiene un máximo, y por lo visto actualmente se andan creando unos 18.000.000 de ether al año.

Según su propia documentación:


> Ethereum does not have a fixed supply because a fixed supply would also require a fixed security budget for the Ethereum network. Rather than arbitrarily fix Ethereum's security, Ethereum's monetary policy is best described as "minimum issuance to secure the network".



Esto significa que *ethereum es una moneda inflaccionaria*. El punto principal que hace que bitcoin, es es una moneda deflacionaria, se cotize cada vez mas caro es su escasez, y la escasez es consecuencia del límite de 21.00.000, fijado matemáticamente. O sea, es como el dólar o el euro pero sin una "garantía" como la de éstos. En resumen, es peor aún de lo que yo pensaba. No hay mas que ver que los propios directores de bancos recomiendan la compra de esta cosa a los incautos que les preguntan.


----------



## digipl (30 Abr 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Vaya, pues he estado mirando por ahí y si he entendido bien yo estaba equivocado y no sé de donde saqué el dato de que la masa monetaria de eth era de cienmil millones, aunque juraría que hace unos años era así, pero bueno, no importa, porque según he visto en la propia web de ethereum, aunque es todo bastante confuso, tu también andas equivocado y no sólo su máximo no es de 88M sino que ni siquiera tiene un máximo, y por lo visto actualmente se andan creando unos 18.000.000 de ether al año.
> 
> Según su propia documentación:
> 
> ...



* Especulación con ALTCOINS V


----------



## bizardu (30 Abr 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Vaya, pues he estado mirando por ahí y si he entendido bien yo estaba equivocado y no sé de donde saqué el dato de que la masa monetaria de eth era de cienmil millones, aunque juraría que hace unos años era así, pero bueno, no importa, porque según he visto en la propia web de ethereum, aunque es todo bastante confuso, tu también andas equivocado y no sólo su máximo no es de 88M sino que ni siquiera tiene un máximo, y por lo visto actualmente se andan creando unos 18.000.000 de ether al año.
> 
> Según su propia documentación:
> 
> ...



La oferta de Ether no es infinita, sino que su emisión está limitada a *18 millones de Ether por año* (25% del suministro inicial), según los términos acordados al incio.

Esto significa que aunque la emisión absoluta es fija, la inflación relativa disminuye cada año.

No obstante, en algún Ethereum pasará del sistema Prueba de Trabajo (*PoW*) a Prof od Stake (PoS)

El método exacto de emisión y la función a la que servirá es un área de investigación activa, pero lo que se puede garantizar ahora es que:


El máximo actual se considera un techo y la nueva emisión bajo PoS no lo superará (y se espera que sea mucho menor).
Cualquier método que se escoja finalmente para emitir, será un contrato inteligente descentralizado que no dará un trato preferencial a ningún grupo particular de personas y cuyo propósito sea beneficiar la salud y seguridad general de la red.


----------



## Thundercat (30 Abr 2020)

De momento ETH sólo les ha servido a los listos que les vendieron las ICOs a avariciosos sin necesidad de presentar ningún modelo de negocio serio. Las DAPPs y webs de ETH no presentan ninguna ventaja todavía a las convencionales, encima que tienen que ser forzosamente de código abierto.


----------



## tastas (1 May 2020)

bizardu dijo:


> La oferta de Ether no es infinita, sino que su emisión está limitada a *18 millones de Ether por año* (25% del suministro inicial), según los términos acordados al incio.
> 
> Esto significa que aunque la emisión absoluta es fija, la inflación relativa disminuye cada año.
> 
> ...



El mecanismo de creación de nuevos éthers me resulta un poco... etéreo. Yo llevo varios años esperando a que se aclare un tema tan conflictivo.

Sobre el punto 2: Bajo PoS, la cantidad a imprimir será la que más beneficie a los stakeholders. Que eso a la vez beneficie a la red, ya se verá. Espero que al menos cumplan la promesa de que 18 millones al año es un techo que nunca se va a superar.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2020)

La escasez no es un motivo que haya de generar valor de facto.

BTC es escaso, y ETH más abundante...si nos basamos en la capitalización (algo válido hasta cierto punto), BTC gana de calle 6X, pero si nos basamos en el uso (algo que también hay que coger con pinzas), ETC triplica casi a BTC.

¿dónde está el valor?

¿en el precio?

¿en el uso actual?

¿en el uso potencial?

¿en la escasez?

Podemos hoy tener más de 18 millones de BTC minados, pero quizá solo haya un 10% en exchanges, que son los que definen el precio...¿que pasaría si mañana se vuelcan 18 millones en exchanges aumentando su oferta?

Lo mismo sucede con el oro...se guarda en bóvedas y el mercado físico es muy estrecho, ¿que pasa si se pretende vender todo el oro físico del planeta almacenado?

Personalmente considero que aquel "valor" que obtenga un mayor uso social, será el que a largo plazo obtenga mejores revalorizaciones. Y no necesariamente su escasez será la que le de ese precio elevado respecto a hoy.

Cuando BTC se fue a 20.000 había pocos BTC en mercados, solo tenéis que mirar un chart de volumen comparado con hoy, pero presupongo que BTC hoy es más usado, y sobre todo conocido, con lo que volvemos al valor por uso, y no por especulación.

¿mejor ETH o BTC?

Si pensamos en revalorizaciones única y exclusivamente, pues creo que ninguna de las dos, pues hay tokens e "inventos" que cuando les metan van a superar a ambas.

Yo sigo pensando en que dividir es la mejor opción, eso sí, que cada uno decida los porcentajes.

Es posible que se intente imponer en breve (5 años) la obligación de eliminar el dinero físico, y aquí tendremos nuestra gran encrucijada vital en materia económica, pues será un antes y un después tras miles de años. Doy gracias por que existan estas posibilidades, pues hay una esperanza basada en ello, creo que si llega ese día (eliminar fiat físico), o nos haremos "ricos" o seremos convictos y perseguidos...es posible que no haya termino medio.

Salud y suerte a todos, creo que vamos en el mismo barco aun que no sabemos del todo bien hacia dónde nos dirigimos.


----------



## tastas (1 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La escasez no es un motivo que haya de generar valor de facto.



No solo, pero es fundamental. Si Bitcoin no mantuviera su límite de 21 millones de BTC yo hoy estaría guardando oro en casa.
Impedir doble gasto y controlar emisión son dos cosas fundamentales para una moneda digital.






> Podemos hoy tener más de 18 millones de BTC minados, pero quizá solo haya un 10% en exchanges, que son los que definen el precio...¿que pasaría si mañana se vuelcan 18 millones en exchanges aumentando su oferta?
> 
> Lo mismo sucede con el oro...se guarda en bóvedas y el mercado físico es muy estrecho, ¿que pasa si se pretende vender todo el oro físico del planeta almacenado?



LOL, lo de ¿qué pasaría si mañana se vendiera todo el X? sirve para cualquier cosa.

¿Qué pasaría si mañana entrara en los exchanges una décima parte del fiat que se ha imprimido en el último mes? Si no recuerdo mal, en uno o dos días la FED "estimulaba" la economía con todo el market cap de BTC.

Las monedas que no están en exchanges también existen, intercambiándose por otros bienes y servicios no monetarios, y sobre todo y muy necesariamente, atesorándose.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No solo, pero es fundamental. Si Bitcoin no mantuviera su límite de 21 millones de BTC yo hoy estaría guardando oro en casa.
> Impedir doble gasto y controlar emisión son dos cosas fundamentales para una moneda digital.
> 
> 
> ...



Pero quien fija el precio? Y dónde? 

Tu que tomas como referencia para vender o usar tus BTC, y quién maneja esos referentes de precios?


----------



## tastas (1 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero quien fija el precio? Y dónde?
> 
> Tu que tomas como referencia para vender o usar tus BTC, y quién maneja esos referentes de precios?



El precio no está fijado, fluctúa en cada transacción.

Bitcoinaverage me parece una buena referencia


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El precio no está fijado, fluctúa en cada transacción.
> 
> Bitcoinaverage me parece una buena referencia



@tastas que sucede si tienes un teórico bien descentralizado cotizando en mercados centralizados que son los que fijan el precio?

Sucede con el oro y el COMEX, y en BTC el precio lo fijan los exchanges con mayor volumen, es evidente que el precio fluctúa con cada transacción , lo complicado de discernir es cuantas de esas transacciones son "reales" y cuantas son creadas por el propio mercado centralizado o "mafia" de exchanges.

Yo tengo claro que BTC funciona, pero que está controlado por una mafia, ya no la de los mineros, pero sí la de los exchanges, que manejan su precio y sus volúmenes (no solo BTC). ¿perdurará eso en el tiempo?...espero que no, pues si no sería más de lo mismo.


----------



## Thundercat (1 May 2020)

En cuanto hay poca resistencia le pegan un arreón para arriba o para abajo y listo. Y se forran. Pueden ser los exchanges o los fondos de inversión.

Es un juguete para ellos ahora mismo


----------



## tastas (1 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> @tastas que sucede si tienes un teórico bien descentralizado cotizando en mercados centralizados que son los que fijan el precio?
> 
> Sucede con el oro y el COMEX, y en BTC el precio lo fijan los exchanges con mayor volumen, es evidente que el precio fluctúa con cada transacción , lo complicado de discernir es cuantas de esas transacciones son "reales" y cuantas son creadas por el propio mercado centralizado o "mafia" de exchanges.
> 
> Yo tengo claro que BTC funciona, pero que está controlado por una mafia, ya no la de los mineros, pero sí la de los exchanges, que manejan su precio y sus volúmenes (no solo BTC). ¿perdurará eso en el tiempo?...espero que no, pues si no sería más de lo mismo.



Cuando ves que en Bisq no hay prácticamente ofertas de venta o lo poquito que venden los comercios que aceptan BTC, ves que la manipulación en las casas de cambio solo irá tan lejos como quieran sus usuarios.
Los incentivos para dejar no guardar por ti mismo los BTC son muy pocos.


----------



## barborico (1 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Sucede con el oro y el COMEX, y en BTC el precio lo fijan los exchanges con mayor volumen, es evidente que el precio fluctúa con cada transacción , lo complicado de discernir es cuantas de esas transacciones son "reales" y cuantas son creadas por el propio mercado centralizado o "mafia" de exchanges.
> 
> Yo tengo claro que BTC funciona, pero que está controlado por una mafia, ya no la de los mineros, pero sí la de los exchanges, que manejan su precio y sus volúmenes (no solo BTC). ¿perdurará eso en el tiempo?...espero que no, pues si no sería más de lo mismo.



Whalepool/Bitcoin-Volume-Validator


----------



## kpik (1 May 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Un cálculo sencillo:
> 
> mmETH = 100.000.000.000; // Masa monetaria de ETH
> mmBTC = 21.000.000; // Masa monetaria de BTC
> ...



De dónde sale ese supply de eth? Creo que son en torno a 100M, ergo está más barato que BTC (no va a malas eh, pregunto en serio)


----------



## uhnitas (1 May 2020)

Se está comparando una cosa de la que hay un supply fijo con otra que no. Peras con manzanas.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (1 May 2020)

bnogal dijo:


> Para llegar a los 100.000 hace falta sprints sin mirar hacia abajo. A mi me jode, por muy muy muy poco no me salto una compra hace un mes.... Debi haberla ejecutao a mano.



Para llegar a 100k por mas de 5 segundos hace falta una subida razonable. Otra cosa es un fomo como el de 20k.. para llegar luego a 3k.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2020)

Que BTC llegue a 100.000$ es una minucia.

Apple capitaliza 130 mil millones, y BTC 160 mil millones, podemos decir que casi andan a la par, pero Apple es una empresa con un producto definido en el mercado, y BTC aspira a ser el mercado.

Si realmente se conciencia al ser humano que existe un mejor dinero que el que ellos consideran bueno, el trasvase de fiat hacia BTC puede mandarlo a cientos de miles de dólares de capitalización, eso no es un problema.

¿sucederá esa predicción esperada por muchos?

Recuerdo un forero llamado @Nico que vaticinaba allá por los 80$ que estaba caro, o que había foreros con 20BTC esperando hacerse ricos...bueno, de momento se equivoco, pero no más que los que dijeron cuando estaba a 20.000$ que iba directo a 100.000$

¿Cual sería el desencadenante para ese trasvase de fiat a BTC?

Yo solo veo uno claro, y es la perdida total de la confianza en el sistema monetario internacional, y eso, podría perfectamente pasar en un período de tiempo corto.

Del mismo modo que un virus ha destrozado el entramado económico de docenas de países en dos meses, un detonante podría destruir la credibilidad en la deuda y por consiguiente en las emisiones monetarias.

Tomando al dólar como referente de valor y uso global, si un detonante generase desconfianza global sobre esta divisa la huida sería tan rápida que en una semana los activos refugio elevarían de un modo exponencial su valor.

Oro, algunas acciones concretas, BTC, incluso inmuebles determinados, obras de arte...el dinero apalancado en bolsa y derivados, amén de la deuda global acudiría en masa a convertirse en los activos de mayor liquidez.

Ahora llegaría el siguiente punto...¿se usaría BTC como medio de intercambio de valor masivo?

Si esto sucediera en algún momento futuro, sería por que los estados tal y como los conocemos han desaparecido, pues un estado sin financiación es un estado fallido, y por consiguiente no existirá sector público.

Sería una economía de post guerra dónde el fiat se usaría para encender chimeneas y el auténtico valor lo determinaría la demanda, como hemos visto a lo largo de la historia.

Bienes de consumo y primera necesidad hiperinflacionarían en fiat, y evidentemente nadie cambiaría pollos o patatas por billetes de 500€...

¿oro?

No, no hay ahora mismo a nivel global capacidad de usar el oro o la plata como medio de pago, sí como reserva de valor una vez estabilizado el sistema, pero no vamos a pagar la leche con monedas de plata, pues la población no tiene acceso a este sistema monetario en corto o medio plazo.

¿sería BTC una alternativa?

evidentemente sí, podría servir como medio de pago global, independientemente de las posibles dificultades técnicas BTC sería válido en un estado quebrado.

¿pasará eso?

Personalmente lo dudo, sobre todo cuando miro por la ventana y solo veo gente comulgando con medidas sistemáticas, y esperando que el gobierno de turno les diga a que hora han de poder ir a "cagar"

Si mañana los gobiernos dicen que BTC es malo, y que perseguirán a todos los que lo tengan, al menos en España todo dios se cagará por la pata...solo hay que ver los foros de fiscalidad y la gente acojonada cuando compra BTC, o cualquier coin, pensando que el Estado ya los está espiando para "enchironarlos" y arruinarlos.

Yo ya he tirado la toalla tras esta "crisis" dónde pensé que seríamos capaces de plantar cara al estado, y sin embargo hemos balado como ovejas...y os aseguro que yo he hecho lo que tenía que hacer, y dista mucho de quedarme en casa aplaudiendo desde una ventana.

Para mi los españoles ya han perdido y son un pueblo sometido para los próximos 40 años...veremos la próxima generación, pero nosotros hemos demostrado no estar a la altura de nuestros predecesores.

Un saludo y gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## elKaiser (1 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Que BTC llegue a 100.000$ es una minucia.
> 
> Apple capitaliza 130 mil millones, y BTC 160 mil millones, podemos decir que casi andan a la par, pero Apple es una empresa con un producto definido en el mercado, y BTC aspira a ser el mercado.
> 
> ...



En parte te doy la razón pero hay un dato objetivo que me da esperanza; el casí millón de sanciones por saltarse el arresto.

También me da esperanza, la fuga masiva de capital que ha habido; aunque esto no lo digan los medios de propaganda del régimen.


----------



## Pirro (1 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> *¿Cual sería el desencadenante para ese trasvase de fiat a BTC?*
> 
> Yo solo veo uno claro, y es la perdida total de la confianza en el sistema monetario internacional, y eso, podría perfectamente pasar en un período de tiempo corto.



El desencadenante no tiene que ser traumático y abrupto por necesidad, paketazo.

Más allá del teatro político y de la mala copia de un tira y afloja que ya vimos cuando Grecia cayó, todas las tendencias parecen tener claro que la ortodoxia monetaria NO es una opción por no ser viable políticamente, pues después de las sucesivas crisis vistas en los últimos doce años no hay nadie con un mínimo de influencia que se crea que el dinero fiat pueda ser un bien escaso. 

Cuando por cojones tengan que aflojarnos la correa tendremos ante nosotros la mayor devastación económica que jamás hayamos visto -presupongo que nadie de aquí vivió la Guerra Civil o la IIGM-, millones de personas no sólo en España sino en todo Occidente que hasta el otro día tenían un trabajo o un pequeño negocio normal, que pagaban sus deudas, que superaron las crisis anteriores se verán sin más opción que esperar una solución del Estado y es eso, justo eso a mí humilde entender lo que se pretendía.

¿Qué harán los Estados, al menos en Occidente?. ¿Ser ortodoxos, crear escasez artificial de un fiat que se sacan de la punta del cipote y dejar que la mano de Darwin provea? ¿O inyectar dinero directamente a empresas y personas para capear el temporal y seguir inexorablemente el rumbo que marca la Agenda?

Vamos de cabeza a un nuevo contrato social en el que las menguantes libertades que teníamos se van a tomar por culo a cambio de dinero gratis, pues el trabajo humano cada vez vale menos por ser cada vez menos necesario. -Y España, como viene siendo sospechosamente habitual es la avanzadilla, el conejillo de indias, el proyecto piloto de los globalistas-. Y para evitar hiperinflaciones, pues eso, simple teatro e impuestos, impuestos por doquier. 

En un contexto así, la verdad que aquí nosotros teníamos bien clara desde hace bastante tiempo se hará demasiado evidente para una nueva oleada de compradores más pronto que tarde. 

Un saludo.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Que BTC llegue a 100.000$ es una minucia.
> 
> Apple capitaliza 130 mil millones, y BTC 160 mil millones, podemos decir que casi andan a la par, pero Apple es una empresa con un producto definido en el mercado, y BTC aspira a ser el mercado.




Se te ha caído un cero. Apple capitaliza casi 10 veces más que lo que has dicho.


----------



## disken (2 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Que BTC llegue a 100.000$ es una minucia.
> 
> Apple capitaliza 130 mil millones, y BTC 160 mil millones, podemos decir que casi andan a la par, pero Apple es una empresa con un producto definido en el mercado, y BTC aspira a ser el mercado.
> 
> ...



Desde hace años he sentido que España es la placa petri de muchos de los experimentos sociales por parte de la élite. 

Esta vez nos hemos dado cuenta que pueden hacer con nosotros lo que quieran, con diferencia de algunos renegados, pero sin organización y con la desaprobación total del resto. 

Sin más preámbulos hemos aceptado medidas que ni George Orwell en sus sueños húmedos.

Con la actuación de una policía-estado sin la más mínima gota de humanidad y una gestapo vecinal sin cuartel. Me asombra qué de todas las personas con las que tengo contacto, pueda contar con una mano aquellas que se cuestionan verdaderamente este atentado contra la humanidad.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (2 May 2020)

Se viene el año de las sidechains de BTC, Rootstock y Liquid. Además de otra segunda capa como lightning.

Después vendrán las shitsidechains?


----------



## Seronoser (2 May 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿pasará eso?
> 
> Personalmente lo dudo, sobre todo cuando miro por la ventana y solo veo gente comulgando con medidas sistemáticas, y esperando que el gobierno de turno les diga a que hora han de poder ir a "cagar"
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en lo que comentas, pero recuerda, que lo que tú ves por tu ventana cuando observas...es una realidad de un, digamos, 5% del mundo, como mucho. Si miraras por mi ventana hoy, verías otras cosas...y si yo mismo mirara por mi ventana de hace 4 años, otras diferentes...

Hay muchas realidades ahí fuera, que pueden hacer cambiar el mundo en menos que canta un gallo.


----------



## Jebediah (3 May 2020)

Necesito opiniones, ¿ir comprando poco a poco Bitcoin o Bitcoin Cash? Según he leído el BCH tendría algunas ventajas para usarla como moneda de intercambio y su utilidad sería superior a la del Bitcoin, el valor de cada uno ya es otra cosa.
También he leído opiniones de "expertos" que por su mayor utilización, la valoración del BTC y el BCH se igualará en el futuro; claro que otros dicen que el BCH no vale una mierda, si es que hay para todos.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 May 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Alguna sugerencia?



Que dejes de leer a esos "expertos"


----------



## uhnitas (3 May 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Necesito opiniones, ¿ir comprando poco a poco Bitcoin o Bitcoin Cash? Según he leído el BCH tendría algunas ventajas para usarla como moneda de intercambio y su utilidad sería superior a la del Bitcoin, el valor de cada uno ya es otra cosa.
> También he leído opiniones de "expertos" que por su mayor utilización, la valoración del BTC y el BCH se igualará en el futuro; claro que otros dicen que el BCH no vale una mierda, si es que hay para todos.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?



BCH tendrá las características que Roger Ver quiera.
BTC tendrá las que el consenso quiera.

¿Te vale?


----------



## Desconocido (3 May 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Alguna sugerencia?



Mira el precio.


----------



## mr nobody (3 May 2020)

En mi opinion olvidaos del BTC como refugio o alternativa al sistema monetario. Es pura especulacion controlada por los exchanges atraves del tether y parecidos. Y eso que poseo algo....

La unica alternativa que le veo con futuro al sistema monetario es pagar en B como toda la vida, el cash sano. Y tengo mis dudas, por que con lo borrega que es la gente ni de eso es capaz de percatarse.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (3 May 2020)

Yo veo a btc muy fuerte este valor aguantó la especulacion voraz como otros valores tangibles o empresas no soportaron, esta consolidando los 9k como antes los 6k y antes los 3k y dentro de poco halving que en mi opinion pondra a btc de nuevo en boca de todos , ha aguantado el coronavirus , la pugna con bcash y miles criptomonedas y sigue inexpugnable y hoy se erige a casi 9k me siento optimista larga vida al rey


----------



## Maxos (4 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> En mi opinion olvidaos del BTC como refugio o alternativa al sistema monetario. Es pura especulacion controlada por los exchanges atraves del tether y parecidos. Y eso que poseo algo....
> 
> La unica alternativa que le veo con futuro al sistema monetario es pagar en B como toda la vida, el cash sano. Y tengo mis dudas, por que con lo borrega que es la gente ni de eso es capaz de percatarse.



¿No ves el BTC como alterativa al sistema monetario pero sí ves como alterativa el propio sistema monetario?
Por mucho que pagues en B, el dinero en efectivo es suyo. Pueden imprimir a placer, cambiar el color de los billetes, cambiar la moneda de curso legal, etc.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (4 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> En mi opinion olvidaos del BTC como refugio o alternativa al sistema monetario. Es pura especulacion controlada por los exchanges atraves del tether y parecidos. Y eso que poseo algo....
> 
> La unica alternativa que le veo con futuro al sistema monetario es pagar en B como toda la vida, el cash sano. Y tengo mis dudas, por que con lo borrega que es la gente ni de eso es capaz de percatarse.



Pero vamos a ver, esque mira que soy nuevo pero algunos decís una chorradas....

Pagar en B es no pagar impuestos, nada más. El valor del dinero que uses en B lo seguirán controlando los de siempre.

Esque joder macho....


----------



## mr nobody (4 May 2020)

esBlackpill dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, esque mira que soy nuevo pero algunos decís una chorradas....
> 
> Pagar en B es no pagar impuestos, nada más. El valor del dinero que uses en B lo seguirán controlando los de siempre.
> 
> Esque joder macho....



A ver, acaban de demostrar las elites que tienen poder absoluto sobre todo, que hacen y deshacen a su antojo. Quieren una economia lo mas cerca posible al 100% electronica para tener a todo cristo controlado. Alguna tonteria se inventaran para que la gente se deshaga de sus papelitos.

Quien conho usa BTC? pon cifras relativas, "gente que usa BTC"/"poblacion total". La gente es tan borrega que no sabe ni enchufar una puta wallet usb al portatil, ya no te digo hablarles de semillas.

La gente de la calle esta acostumbrada a los billetes en metalico, cuando quieras irle al camello a comprar hierba no te va a coger los BTC, te cogera el dinero en metalico.

Yo tengo BTC, que te puede dar un pellizco, si, como el oro pero en menor medida, pero en el fondo es pura espulacion a manos de exchanges e ignorado por gobiernos.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (4 May 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> A ver, acaban de demostrar las elites que tienen poder absoluto sobre todo, que hacen y deshacen a su antojo. Quieren una economia lo mas cerca posible al 100% electronica para tener a todo cristo controlado. Alguna tonteria se inventaran para que la gente se deshaga de sus papelitos.
> 
> Quien conho usa BTC? pon cifras relativas, "gente que usa BTC"/"poblacion total". La gente es tan borrega que no sabe ni enchufar una puta wallet usb al portatil, ya no te digo hablarles de semillas.
> 
> ...



Yo no te he hablado de BTC. 

Reitero: menuda chorrada has dicho antes.


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2020)

Bueno, no ha sido una V, ha sido más bien una especie de "tick inclinado" lo que se ha marcado la criptomoneda por excelencia, pero ya ha vuelto a valores de hace 2 meses de casi 9.000$. Y en nada el halving, que tradicionalmente es beneficioso a medio plazo.

No sé, yo respeto todas las opiniones, pero es que esto aguanta todo lo que le eches. De verdad, que han intentado darle por todos los lados durante años y al final es que renace y más fuerte todavía.  A mi me parece flipante.


----------



## Cazarr (5 May 2020)

Cuando habláis de utilizar el bitcoin como moneda de cambio, ¿a qué os referís? ¿Por qué no os vale el Euro para eso?

No tengo ni puta idea de criptomonedas pero me huele a estafa. Es algo que nadie puede ver ni tocar y que sólo existe en el imaginario colectivo. Es decir, que su valor es _real _en tanto en cuanto la misma gente le atribuya ese valor. ¿Para qué sirve realmente?

Me estaba informando muy por encima y veo que un bitcoin vale 8400€.




¿Cómo demonios puede una persona pagar semejante cantidad por una moneda virtual? La única explicación que se me ocurre es que lo haga para especular y obtener beneficio, pero teniendo en cuenta que su valor actual ya es estratosférico (más de 1M de ptas.) veo mucho más probable que baje que no que suba.


----------



## kerevienteya (5 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Cuando habláis de utilizar el bitcoin como moneda de cambio, ¿a qué os referís? ¿Por qué no os vale el Euro para eso?
> 
> No tengo ni puta idea de criptomonedas pero me huele a estafa. Es algo que nadie puede ver ni tocar y que sólo existe en el imaginario colectivo. Es decir, que su valor es _real _en tanto en cuanto la misma gente le atribuya ese valor. ¿Para qué sirve realmente?
> 
> ...



No tienes ni idea verdad? Sabes a cuanto llegó BTC en 2017? A casi 20000.
Las fluctuaciones son salvajes. Pero ya lleva 11 años y no han logrado cargarselo, al contrario, se ha consolidado como commodity y siempre va a tener cierto valor.


----------



## Cazarr (5 May 2020)

kerevienteya dijo:


> No tienes ni idea verdad? Sabes a cuanto llegó BTC en 2017? A casi 20000.
> Las fluctuaciones son salvajes. Pero ya lleva 11 años y no han logrado cargarselo, al contrario, se ha consolidado como commodity y siempre va a tener cierto valor.



Sí, lo de los 20.000 sí lo sabía, ¿pero a parte de para especular sirve de algo más?


----------



## ninfireblade (5 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Sí, lo de los 20.000 sí lo sabía, ¿pero a parte de para especular sirve de algo más?



Una moneda que puedes usar sin permiso de nadie y que nadie te impone tampoco su uso.

Una moneda que nadie puede emitir a su antojo, robando así los ahorros de quienes los tienen.

No se a ti pero a mi me parecen suficientes motivos como para atesorar la mayor cantidad posible. Y no por especulación sino por defensa propia.


----------



## Cazarr (5 May 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Una moneda que puedes usar sin permiso de nadie y que nadie te impone tampoco su uso.
> 
> Una moneda que nadie puede emitir a su antojo, robando así los ahorros de quienes los tienen.
> 
> No se a ti pero a mi me parecen suficientes motivos como para atesorar la mayor cantidad posible. Y no por especulación sino por defensa propia.



Lo del permiso y la imposición no me parecen motivos de peso. Usarás los bitcoins siempre y cuando el otro te lo acepte, como te podría aceptar cualquier otro medio de pago. Que hoy sea el dinero fiat es circunstancial.

Que nadie la pueda emitir a su antojo me parece bien, ¿pero cómo te garantizas que de un día para otro la moneda cae y pierdes el valor o desaparece sin más? Es una cosa virtual. A diferencia del oro, no existe, no huele, no se toca.

¿Puedes pagar con bitcoin en el Carrefour? Puestos a atesorar me parece más fiable el oro.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (5 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Lo del permiso y la imposición no me parecen motivos de peso. Usarás los bitcoins siempre y cuando el otro te lo acepte, como te podría aceptar cualquier otro medio de pago. Que hoy sea el dinero fiat es circunstancial.
> 
> Que nadie la pueda emitir a su antojo me parece bien, ¿pero cómo te garantizas que de un día para otro la moneda cae y pierdes el valor o desaparece sin más? Es una cosa virtual. A diferencia del oro, no existe, no huele, no se toca.
> 
> ¿Puedes pagar con bitcoin en el Carrefour? Puestos a atesorar me parece más fiable el oro.



Es como un euro, solo que detrás de él esta un algoritmo en vez del BCE. El euro como cualquier moneda también puede perder su valor y fluctúa, vale, está más protegido por medidas pero tienes sus contras en comparación al bitcoin, que es más libre.

Yo la primera vez que escuché sobre el bitcoin valia apenas 100€ y ya me pareció buena idea para pagar por internet y eso que no tenia ni puts idea que tienpo después su precio se dispararía.

En montones de sitios puedes pagar con ellos. Obviamente en Recambios Paco carretera de Huesca 43 no te lo aceptarán de momento.


----------



## MIP (5 May 2020)

A mi pensar en un dinero que no te puede confiscar nadie, y con el que puedes atravesar una frontera militarizada sin que nadie te lo pueda quitar, o mandarlo en segundos al otro extremo del mundo aunque sean millones, ya me parece suficiente razón.

Y lo de poder comprar con el: bitrefill.com (un ejemplo como hay varios)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Sí, lo de los 20.000 sí lo sabía, ¿pero a parte de para especular sirve de algo más?



No. Para la gente como tú, Bitcoin, no tiene utilidad. Vuelve a tus quehaceres y sé feliz.


----------



## Cazarr (5 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No. A para gente como tú no tiene utilidad. Vuelve a tus quehaceres y sé feliz.



¿"Gente como yo"? Pues sí que te lo tomas a pecho, macho.



MIP dijo:


> A mi pensar en un dinero que no te puede confiscar nadie, y con el que puedes atravesar una frontera militarizada sin que nadie te lo pueda quitar, o mandarlo en segundos al otro extremo del mundo aunque sean millones, ya me parece suficiente razón.
> 
> Y lo de poder comprar con el: bitrefill.com (un ejemplo como hay varios)



¿Pero no existe un mínimo riesgo de que te lo roben o de que de un día para otro esa moneda ficticia desaparezca?


----------



## tastas (5 May 2020)

No necesitas gastarte 8000 ñapos, puedes comprar fracciones de Bitcoin por los euros que estés dispuesto a gastar en comprar BTC. Esos 8000 euros por BTC te parecerán caros, aquí encontrarás pocos vendedores porque nos o muy barato. Pero vaya, alguien que aún habla en pesetas tiene que ser un experto monetario.

A día de hoy BTC tiene mucho más valor como bien inconfiscable y muy fácil de atesorar que como algo que se intercambia por cartones de leche en Carrefour.
Es cierto que cunado te acercas a BTC es lo primero que piensas, pero Bitcoin es mucho más que un medio de pago.


----------



## barborico (5 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿pero cómo te garantizas que de un día para otro la moneda cae y pierdes el valor o desaparece sin más?



Eso lo garantizan los cambios de las posiciones de memoria de unas bases de datos encargados por los bancos centrales/gobiernos

Después Bitcoin sube de precio astronómicamente medido en esa moneda, debido a las consecuencias económicas de esos cambios

Luego se deja de usar esa moneda, se empieza a usar otra con diferente color de papel y vuelta a empezar

Repetir hasta que la mayoría esté convencida de que otra moneda de mierda más que no sea btc es una filfa

Hyperbitcoinización lista

Se exige un recibo del pago de impuestos y la declaración para usar determinados servicios públicos, siendo los impuestos mínimos muy bajos, y eligiendo los ciudadanos casi siempre con sus pagos que servicios prefieren, o si una determinada empresa merece mantener una concesión.

El ejército se usa para perseguir a los defraudadores y juzgarlos.

Los hodlers y bancos que aceptaron trabajar con bitcoin se establecen como LN-bancos donde se pueden abrir canales off-chain (cuentas) sin hacer transaccion en la cadena de bloques, puesto que las transacciones onchain son prohibitivamente caras. El resto de bancos quiebra.

Los puntos de liquidez en el sistema. Estos LN-bancos permiten pago entre personas y ganan milisatoshis por enrutar pagos mientras garantizan a sus usuarios que sus satoshis están siempre respaldados por btc bloqueados en la cadena de bloques, aunque el usuario no pueda desbloquearlos puesto que las comisiones necesarias en los momentos de menor uso para "cerrar la cuenta" son superiores a su balance.

Los estados se deben limitar a poner un diezmo sobre la renta de cada ciudadano de impuesto y confiar en que sus ciudadanos declaren lo que deben. Si lo hacen bien, una mayoría pagará sin problemas los sueldos de los responsables del gobierno. Si no, quiebra del mismo y se elige nuevo gobierno. Los servicios esenciales año tras año tienen garantizado su pago usando contratos inteligentes, así que solo se quedan sin cobrar los responsables del gobierno.

Ya apago el porro


----------



## ninfireblade (6 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Lo del permiso y la imposición no me parecen motivos de peso. Usarás los bitcoins siempre y cuando el otro te lo acepte, como te podría aceptar cualquier otro medio de pago. Que hoy sea el dinero fiat es circunstancial.
> 
> Que nadie la pueda emitir a su antojo me parece bien, ¿pero cómo te garantizas que de un día para otro la moneda cae y pierdes el valor o desaparece sin más? Es una cosa virtual. A diferencia del oro, no existe, no huele, no se toca.
> 
> ¿Puedes pagar con bitcoin en el Carrefour? Puestos a atesorar me parece más fiable el oro.



Si el otro no me los acepta siempre podré cambiarlos por algo que el otro sí acepte. Y sin perder poder adquisitivo debido a su alta vendibilidad. Prueba a cambiar euros por barras de pan dentro de 10 años y compara el numero de barras que recibiras con las que recibirias hoy en dia a cambio de esos mismos euros.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿"Gente como yo"? Pues sí que te lo tomas a pecho, macho.



Si algo he aprendido en estos casi diez años que llevo estudiando Bitcoin, es a conocer en qué cerebros va a funcionar y en cuáles no. Por eso dije que para ti no funcionaría.

Esto es como Matrix. Hay gente que, no sólo es un estorbo, sino que incluso moriría defendiendo un sistema claramente injusto y tirano. En 10 años aprendes a diferenciarlos del resto fácilmente.

Tienes las sinapsis metidas en el bucle del "valor intrínseco" y de ahí no te van a sacar.


----------



## MIP (6 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Pero no existe un mínimo riesgo de que te lo roben o de que de un día para otro esa moneda ficticia desaparezca?:



A lo primero, no, a menos que vayas haciendo el tonto.

A lo segundo, me puedo apostar algo a que es más ficticio el Euro que el Bitcoin y que, esto lo doy por seguro, antes desaparecerá el primero que el segundo.


----------



## Seronoser (6 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Cuando habláis de utilizar el bitcoin como moneda de cambio, ¿a qué os referís? ¿Por qué no os vale el Euro para eso?
> 
> No tengo ni puta idea de criptomonedas pero me huele a estafa. Es algo que nadie puede ver ni tocar y que sólo existe en el imaginario colectivo. Es decir, que su valor es _real _en tanto en cuanto la misma gente le atribuya ese valor. ¿Para qué sirve realmente?
> 
> ...



Cuñaoooo del año.
Burbuja nunca defrauda.


----------



## ruber et impius (6 May 2020)

Ya falta menos hamijos. 

Bitcoin Block Reward Halving Countdown

Tudamúuuuuuuunnn!!


----------



## Cazarr (6 May 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuñaoooo del año.
> Burbuja nunca defrauda.



Supongo que tú eres El Listo del año.

He venido aquí preguntando.


----------



## uhnitas (6 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Supongo que tú eres El Listo del año.
> 
> He venido aquí preguntando.



Lee esto:

Why Bitcoin Matters | Hacker Noon


----------



## SERPIENTE (6 May 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> Supongo que tú eres El Listo del año.
> 
> He venido aquí preguntando.



Bitcoin es como el oro pero virtual, una reserva de valor.

Tiene algunas desventajas frente al oro (no es alto fisico, etc.) pero muchas ventajas (muchísimo las fácil de proteger, transportar, ocultar, etc.)

Su precio no es alto pues acaba de empezar. Cuando bitcoin iguale el marketcap del oro (algo nada descabellado) costara 500.000$, 50 veces lo que cuesta ahora.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (6 May 2020)

Hay alguien que haya hecho transacciones de BBVA a Coinbase Pro poco? he leido que tambien da problemas:




> Yo también tuve que ir a una oficina del Bbva a dar explicaciones. Tras juzgar la transferencia, me ha hicieron.
> 
> El problema lo tuve al intentar mandar a Coinbase Pro. Lo que me dijeron en la oficina fue que la transacción se detuvo porque el sistema anti fraude saltó



Queda algun banco que deje hacer transacciones sin dar el coñazo?


----------



## Jamie Dimon (6 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No necesitas gastarte 8000 ñapos, puedes comprar fracciones de Bitcoin por los euros que estés dispuesto a gastar en comprar BTC. Esos 8000 euros por BTC te parecerán caros, aquí encontrarás pocos vendedores porque nos o muy barato. Pero vaya, alguien que aún habla en pesetas tiene que ser un experto monetario.
> 
> A día de hoy BTC tiene mucho más valor como bien inconfiscable y muy fácil de atesorar que como algo que se intercambia por cartones de leche en Carrefour.
> Es cierto que cunado te acercas a BTC es lo primero que piensas, pero Bitcoin es mucho más que un medio de pago.



Es inconfiscable siempre que no lo compres en un exchange KYC dejando un record permanente constando que tienes X BTC (y si luego te piden explicaciones y dices que el perro se comio el Trezor, quiza no te lo confisquen pero multa al canto). Usad bisq y cash. Si no es hacer el primo pensar que tienes privacidad. Lo malo es que fuera de exchanges con KYC la liquidez es ridicula para inversores que muevan bastante pasta.


----------



## jv_ (7 May 2020)

Mañana p encima de los 9000


----------



## kpik (7 May 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Hay alguien que haya hecho transacciones de BBVA a Coinbase Pro poco? he leido que tambien da problemas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi la verdad que desde el santander ningún problema. Me llaman por tfno al rato para confirmar que he hecho yo la transferencia e ya.


----------



## jv_ (7 May 2020)

kpik dijo:


> A mi la verdad que desde el santander ningún problema. Me llaman por tfno al rato para confirmar que he hecho yo la transferencia e ya.



Usar coinbase.... es un poco mierda. P lo q tengo entendido puede dar problemas ha la hora de retirar o ingresar fondos, ademas de el sablazo en comision q te pegan. Ademas no casa con la filosofia de bitcoin, no tienes el control absoluto del activo.


----------



## kpik (7 May 2020)

jv_ dijo:


> Usar coinbase.... es un poco mierda. P lo q tengo entendido puede dar problemas ha la hora de retirar o ingresar fondos, ademas de el sablazo en comision q te pegan. Ademas no casa con la filosofia de bitcoin, no tienes el control absoluto del activo.



Yo solo uso coinbase para ingresar, enseguida lo mando a binance. Cuál usas tú shur? Usaba Kraken pero dejé de usarlo por cuelgues continuos y ya olvide la contraseña y no hay manera de recuperarla por más correos que les mandé... Y para retirar?


----------



## jv_ (7 May 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Yo solo uso coinbase para ingresar, enseguida lo mando a binance. Cuál usas tú shur? Usaba Kraken pero dejé de usarlo por cuelgues continuos y ya olvide la contraseña y no hay manera de recuperarla por más correos que les mandé... Y para retirar?



Yo el propio wallet de bitcoin, de escritorio. Y de exange anycoindirect me va bien, ninguna qeja, buen servicio.


----------



## ruber et impius (7 May 2020)

Hasta el último mono ya lo sabe. Hodl que te hodl, a garra sacada. Pura imagen de felicidad.


----------



## Seronoser (7 May 2020)

Algo se está cociendo...
Algunos de los tipos más listos del mundillo financiero, empiezan a coger posiciones públicamente, ante la devaluación butal del dolar.

https://www.bloomberg.com./news/art...ys-he-s-reminded-of-gold-in-70s?sref=vuYGislZ


----------



## barborico (7 May 2020)




----------



## Thundercat (7 May 2020)

pues parece que le están metiendo fuerte al bicho.


----------



## tastas (7 May 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Algo se está cociendo...
> Algunos de los tipos más listos del mundillo financiero, empiezan a coger posiciones públicamente, ante la devaluación butal del dolar.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com./news/art...ys-he-s-reminded-of-gold-in-70s?sref=vuYGislZ



Parece mentira lo bien que se predijo que este halving estaría encabezado por inversores grandes.


----------



## Thundercat (7 May 2020)

Del dinero que imprimieron algo le tenía que caer.


----------



## MIP (7 May 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Hay alguien que haya hecho transacciones de BBVA a Coinbase Pro poco? he leido que tambien da problemas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un colega mando en marzo desde Ibercaja y sin problemas. 

Yo desde Sabadell no pude. Paso de dar explicaciones, en cuanto acabe el secuestro me piro.


----------



## vpsn (8 May 2020)

Ahora mismo Bitcoin en la unica reserva de valor real que existe para el vulgo, muchos paises van a imprimir a saco para salir de esta, el oro como se comprobo en la india en 2016 es terrible, ya que puede ser confiscado facilmente:
https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/jp-koning/gold-confiscation-could-it-happen-again/

Y no hablemos de que pasaria si te pillan en la frontera con el oro.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2020)

Pregunta de inepto, ¿puedo recuperar los bitcoincash de una parte de bitcoin que ya gasté?.


----------



## DEREC (8 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Pregunta de inepto, ¿puedo recuperar los bitcoincash de una parte de bitcoin que ya gasté?.



Si los gastaste después del fork y conservas la clave privada sí. Lo que no sé es si te va a llegar para comprar un bolsa de pipas.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (8 May 2020)

No recuerdo llegar a 9 semanas consecutivas en verde (me refiero a candles semanales). Debería corregir. Ojo, debería.



MIP dijo:


> Un colega mando en marzo desde Ibercaja y sin problemas.
> 
> Yo desde Sabadell no pude. Paso de dar explicaciones, en cuanto acabe el secuestro me piro.



Hombre, la pregunta sería: Existe algun banco que al menos durante la primera transaccion, no te vayan a pedir explicaciones? Y si no es a la primera, con cantidades mas altas... Yo diría que es imposible encontrar eso, y ira a peor. A los estados les conviene presionar a los bancos para poner el máximo de trabas posible.


----------



## tastas (8 May 2020)

Este me ha hecho mucha gracia 

https://media2.giphy.com/media/QuspXi6Va6Scge0PB7/giphy.mp4#height=232&width=320&isvideo=true


----------



## Edu.R (8 May 2020)

Los 10.000$ están ahi, que si que no.

III Halving se viene dentro de poco. No viviremos para ver todos los halving.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 May 2020)

Si todo sigue igual ocurrirá la madrugada del martes y a muchos nos pillará durmiendo. Yo solo viví un halving el de 2016, antes de esa fecha sabía que Bitcoin existía pero nunca le había prestado atención, ay si lo hubiera conocido antes.


----------



## Ircapo (9 May 2020)

Ahora en directo


----------



## Thundercat (9 May 2020)

Ircapo dijo:


> Ahora en directo



quien es ese tal pollavieja??


----------



## orbeo (9 May 2020)

Ircapo dijo:


> Ahora en directo



Emérito participa o han puesto su imagen ahí en medio por la cara?


----------



## Ircapo (9 May 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Emérito participa o han puesto su imagen ahí en medio por la cara?



Ha sido el moderador


----------



## orbeo (9 May 2020)

Ircapo dijo:


> Ha sido el moderador



Abro el vídeo y veo 2:38h

No voy a tragarme eso sin saber si merece muy mucho la pena.

Merece la pena?


----------



## Ircapo (9 May 2020)

Pues depende totalmente del nivel que tengas
Y del objetivo que busques conocer
Tampoco es nada del otro mundo.
Resumen. El bitcoin es y será reserva de valor. El resto de cryptos son una patata.


----------



## orbeo (10 May 2020)

Ircapo dijo:


> Pues depende totalmente del nivel que tengas
> Y del objetivo que busques conocer
> Tampoco es nada del otro mundo.
> Resumen. El bitcoin es y será reserva de valor. El resto de cryptos son una patata.



Paso de verlo pues. El Adolfo ese es el Mojón de Rankia, allí es el único que escribe Btc bien, resto caca.


----------



## tastas (10 May 2020)

Las ideas de Adolfo sobre energía y Bitcoin son muy buenas. Viene del mundo de la energía y uno de los problemas de esta es el transporte: gastar excendentes en minado potenciará renovables (producción variable) y saldrá rentable gracias a que los chips tardan cada vez más en uedarse obsoletos.
En Texas se estaba utilizando un petróleo de muy bajo poder energetico, que se quemaba porque no salía a cuentas transportarlo, para minar de manera rentable.

M Polavieja lleva mucho en Bitcoin y en español es de las mejores fuentes para conjuntar teoría austriaca y Bitcoin. He traído sus artículos varias veces al hilo.

El video aún no lo he visto entero pero que estos dos charlen con un gestor de fondos tradicional me parece una buena idea.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Las ideas de Adolfo sobre energía y Bitcoin son muy buenas. Viene del mundo de la energía y uno de los problemas de esta es el transporte: gastar excendentes en minado potenciará renovables (producción variable) y saldrá rentable gracias a que los chips tardan cada vez más en uedarse obsoletos.
> En Texas se estaba utilizando un petróleo de muy bajo poder energetico, que se quemaba porque no salía a cuentas transportarlo, para minar de manera rentable.
> 
> M Polavieja lleva mucho en Bitcoin y en español es de las mejores fuentes para conjuntar teoría austriaca y Bitcoin. He traído sus artículos varias veces al hilo.
> ...




El tema de aprovechar los excedentes de energía para minar no lo termino de ver claro. No se cómo habrán hecho los cálculos que dicen en el video pero no me parecen muy reales debido a los ajustes de dificultad. Es decir, si tu ahora tomas los datos actuales te sale una rentabilidad 'x' por kwh pero no puedes extrapolar y decir que si tienes un excedente de 'y' kwh puedes ponerlos a minar y obtener una rentabilidad de x*y porque en cuanto añadas esa energia a la red la dificultad se va a disparar y la rentabilidad va a caer.


----------



## tastas (10 May 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El tema de aprovechar los excedentes de energía para minar no lo termino de ver claro. No se cómo habrán hecho los cálculos que dicen en el video pero no me parecen muy reales debido a los ajustes de dificultad. Es decir, si tu ahora tomas los datos actuales te sale una rentabilidad 'x' por kwh pero no puedes extrapolar y decir que si tienes un excedente de 'y' kwh puedes ponerlos a minar y obtener una rentabilidad de x*y porque en cuanto añadas esa energia a la red la dificultad se va a disparar y la rentabilidad va a caer.



El tema, tal como lo veo, es que el coste de maquinaria es menor (lo peor es llegar a amortizar los chips de minado) y tener energía barata es fundamental. 
Estamos hablando de que haya sitios donde te pueden pagar tanto por encender chips como por lo contrario. En el primer caso porqe sobra ese tipo de petróleo o se está produciendo más energía que la demandada (apagar una central nuclear es muy costoso). También te pueden llegar a pagar por apagar una granja de minado si los ciudadanos de Springfield van a tener un apagón por no poder satisfacer la demanda de energía.


----------



## Wang (10 May 2020)

Coinbase vuelve a caerse en la bajada, ya lo hizo en la subida. El sector esta super verde aun, los exchanges son chiringuitos que se caen y vuelven en los momentos clave.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (10 May 2020)

Para mi este halving es una prueba en si del mercado de BTC, el precio debería doblarse sino en el mismo momento en unos meses como máximo diciembre, sería una prueba de solidez del propio mercado . Puede ser que haya movimientos extraños a la baja pero tiene que romper la tendencia bajista del año pasado. A mi me emociona este halving como momento histórico para los que llevamos un tiempo siguiendo a BTC y ver cómo se comportará el precio . Todo un reto para el algoritmo. A los detractores de BTC no les entiendo pero una moneda que pretende representar la libertad económica y están en contra, para mí representan la envidia absoluta. Meteros y poneros cortos pero lo único que veo es envidia envidia de no haber comprado a 100 y vender a 10000.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 May 2020)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Para mi este halving es una prueba en si del mercado de BTC, el precio debería doblarse sino en el mismo momento en unos meses como máximo diciembre, sería una prueba de solidez del propio mercado . Puede ser que haya movimientos extraños a la baja pero tiene que romper la tendencia bajista del año pasado. A mi me emociona este halving como momento histórico para los que llevamos un tiempo siguiendo a BTC y ver cómo se comportará el precio . Todo un reto para el algoritmo. A los detractores de BTC no les entiendo pero una moneda que pretende representar la libertad económica y están en contra, para mí representan la envidia absoluta. Meteros y poneros cortos pero lo único que veo es envidia envidia de no haber comprado a 100 y vender a 10000.




Efectivamente. Aquí les llamamos nocoiners con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 May 2020)

Hoy será mi tercer halving ya. Las olimpiadas pueden fallar, por ejemplo la de Tokio de este año. Un halving nunca falla.


----------



## DEREC (11 May 2020)

Menos de 100 bloques ya, chicos.


----------



## Thundercat (11 May 2020)

Ostia que es hoy, y parece un dia normal.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 May 2020)

Se ha adelantado la hora del halving, están los mineros dándolo todo.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (11 May 2020)

Ya viene el jalvin y las ardillas!!! Que emoción, es mi primer halving


----------



## Thundercat (11 May 2020)

Año 11 post satoshi


----------



## Edu.R (11 May 2020)

Será en torno a las 9 de la noche, hora de España.


----------



## DEREC (11 May 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Será en torno a las 9 de la noche, hora de España.



Pensaba que iba a ser de madrugada, mejor así.

38 blocks to go.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (11 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hoy será mi tercer halving ya. Las olimpiadas pueden fallar, por ejemplo la de Tokio de este año. Un halving nunca falla.



Si puedes responder, sino no pasa nada. Pero que beneficios te ha dado más o menos, porque llevar desde antes de 2012 en BTC es de haber tenido muy buen ojo.

Yo lo conocia pero era menor y no podia hacer na....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 May 2020)

esBlackpill dijo:


> Si puedes responder, sino no pasa nada. Pero que beneficios te ha dado más o menos, porque llevar desde antes de 2012 en BTC es de haber tenido muy buen ojo.
> 
> Yo lo conocia pero era menor y no podia hacer na....









Un poco más del 185380% de incremento.

Pero lo mejor es todo lo que he aprendido por el camino.


----------



## uhnitas (11 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un poco más del 185380% de incremento.
> 
> Pero lo mejor es todo lo que he aprendido por el camino.



Es decir, podrías comprarte a Messi y ponerlo a dar toques cuando lleguen las visitas.


----------



## MIP (11 May 2020)

Wang dijo:


> Coinbase vuelve a caerse en la bajada, ya lo hizo en la subida. El sector esta super verde aun, los exchanges son chiringuitos que se caen y vuelven en los momentos clave.



Dudo que sea “casualidad”.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (11 May 2020)

Cierto



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un poco más del 185380% de incremento.
> 
> Pero lo mejor es todo lo que he aprendido por el camino.



No va la imagen, joder es una pasada me alegro por ti


----------



## kit1004 (11 May 2020)

Ledger Nano S al 50% por el halving de bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 May 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Es decir, podrías comprarte a Messi y ponerlo a dar toques cuando lleguen las visitas.



No. Esa es la revalorización de los bitcoins que se compraron en 2012 en bitstamp hasta hoy. El poder adquisitivo actual dependerá de la cantidad inicial que compraste.

Y en aquel momento todo era muy experimental. En 2011 sólo había un exchange, la wallet iba sin cifrar, te la tenías que cifrar tú a mano. Nadie metía cantidades importantes de dinero en algo así.


----------



## DEREC (11 May 2020)

6 Bloques, señores.

Podeis verlo aqui : Bitcoin / Blocks — Blockchair


----------



## Edu.R (11 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No. Esa es la revalorización de los bitcoins que se compraron en 2012 en bitstamp hasta hoy. El poder adquisitivo actual dependerá de la cantidad inicial que compraste.
> 
> Y en aquel momento todo era muy experimental. En 2011 sólo había un exchange, la wallet iba sin cifrar, te la tenías que cifrar tú a mano. Nadie metía cantidades importantes de dinero en algo así.



Suena a Internet 1987.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (11 May 2020)

5 bloques tic tac tic tac


----------



## DEREC (11 May 2020)




----------



## Skull & Bones (11 May 2020)

Happy Halving!!!


----------



## tastas (11 May 2020)

Bitcoinmagazine hace 21h en directo por El halving, we han hecho encuentros muy interesantes.



Ahora están con publi.

Por cierto los mineros se han puesto las pilas para arañar los últimos 12.5 BTC por bloque de la historia, hace una semana esto tenía que pasar a las 6 de la mañana.


----------



## barborico (11 May 2020)

aaand its gone


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (11 May 2020)

*FELIZ BITCOIN JALVIN HAMIJOS!!!*


----------



## Edu.R (11 May 2020)

Feliz Halving


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 May 2020)




----------



## tastas (11 May 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados. Los que se lo hayan perdido pueden poner internet en una hora, conectando con el halving de las Canarias.


----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2020)

Happy Halving BTC!!!




Cómo será la vida en 4 años??...
Esperemos estar todos aquí para celebrarlo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 May 2020)

Una vez más el código de Satoshi ejecutándose como un reloj suizo. Estos días me acuerdo mucho de bluearrow, las historias interesantes que contaba, lo pro-bitcoñero que era, los hilos que abría, cómo animaba a la gente, lástima que se fuera. Espero que estés bien, estés donde estés y hagas lo que hagas.

Por otro lado, estamos todos así imagino:







Ahora a volver a la aburrida cotidianidad de nuestras vidas.


----------



## tastas (11 May 2020)

Uff


----------



## uhnitas (11 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Uff



33 minutos ya sin bloque. Vamos, haz algo! XD


----------



## uhnitas (11 May 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> 33 minutos ya sin bloque. Vamos, haz algo! XD



Nada, han apagado todos. Vámonos. RIP BTC.
XD!


----------



## barborico (11 May 2020)

ya esta ya, relax


----------



## huyter (11 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Uff



Enorme !


----------



## mr_nobody (11 May 2020)

Felilz halving bitconheros!!

espero que en estos cuatro anhos mcafee cumpla su palabra y se autocoma el rabo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 May 2020)

Feliz halving a todos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 May 2020)

Buen mensaje el que metió F2Pool en su minado del bloque 629999 (el último bloque antes del halving):


----------



## paketazo (12 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Buen mensaje el que metió F2Pool en su minado del bloque 629999 (el último bloque antes del halving):



Dinerito fresco que va directo a instituciones gubernamentales y renta variable USA...que llegue a la economía real es algo secundario.

El mundo tiene lo que se merece por méritos propios, hemos dejado nuestras responsabilidades en manos de ladrones, y estos, nos han dicho que no nos preocupemos que que ellos "proveerán" 

No me quedan suficientes años de vida para ver el gran cambio, pero al menos empiezo a atisbar algo que todavía no sé si será o no.

Lo que más me jode de esto es que BTC u otras criptos se puedan adquirir con dinero "gratuito", lo que las convierte llegado el momento de uso mainstream (de llegar), en otra herramienta al servicio de los más poderosos.

Cierto que su creación en más justa, pero si a medio plazo el 90% de BTC por ejemplo acaba en las mismas manos que hoy está el dinero/poder, poco o nada habrá cambiado, salvo los afortunados visionarios que queden por el camino.

Un saludo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 May 2020)

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe por qué Satoshi decidió que el halving se produjera de forma abrupta cada 4 años, y no algo más suave y escalonado? Ese cabrón no daba puntada sin hilo y seguro que hay un motivo de peso, pero nunca he encontrado la explicación.


----------



## durareli (13 May 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe por qué Satoshi decidió que el halving se produjera de forma abrupta cada 4 años, y no algo más suave y escalonado? Ese cabrón no daba puntada sin hilo y seguro que hay un motivo de peso, pero nunca he encontrado la explicación.



No estoy seguro, pero creo que se debe a la Ley de Moore...la bajada de precio del hardware de minado a la vez que la subida de su potencia, hace que deba hacerse de forma radical (independientemente de la cantidad de mineros que haya)

"La consecuencia directa de la ley de Moore es que los precios bajan al mismo tiempo que las prestaciones suben: la computadora que hoy vale 3000 dólares costará la mitad al año siguiente y estará obsoleta en dos años."

Ley de Moore - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Jebediah (13 May 2020)

Una pregunta con perdones anticipadas si es un absurdo y por puro desconocimiento: Una tarjeta de crédito/débito de Bitcoin/Ethereum o de lo que sea, ¿no podría funcionar como el metálico actual? ¿Con transacciones anónimas e irrastreables no sería el perfecto cambio para el actual dinero metálico?


----------



## MIP (13 May 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Una pregunta con perdones anticipadas si es un absurdo y por puro desconocimiento: Una tarjeta de crédito/débito de Bitcoin/Ethereum o de lo que sea, ¿no podría funcionar como el metálico actual? ¿Con transacciones anónimas e irrastreables no sería el perfecto cambio para el actual dinero metálico?



Ten en cuenta que Bitcoin es tanto la moneda como la propia capa de liquidación, por lo que si se quiere hacer algo así habría que hacer que los terminales o cajeros que acepten esas tarjetas sean nodos de Bitcoin y lightning. 

Resumiendo, que la infraestructura actual de tarjetas y cajeros no serviría a tal propósito y habría que cambiar toda la existente que está basada en servidores centrales.


----------



## tastas (13 May 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Una pregunta con perdones anticipadas si es un absurdo y por puro desconocimiento: Una tarjeta de crédito/débito de Bitcoin/Ethereum o de lo que sea, ¿no podría funcionar como el metálico actual? ¿Con transacciones anónimas e irrastreables no sería el perfecto cambio para el actual dinero metálico?



Cuando te creas la tarjeta de crédito tienes que dar los datos, y aunque por X razón no los tuvieras que dar, el dueño de la tarjeta como intermediario podría sacar información clave para identificarte.
Las transacciones en Bitcoin son pseudoanónimas y fácilmente rastreables.


----------



## Jebediah (13 May 2020)

Vaya, mi gozo en un pozo. ¡Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Thundercat (13 May 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Vaya, mi gozo en un pozo. ¡Gracias por las respuestas!



Lo llevamos claro jajaja. La eliminación del. metálico es un claro objetivo de la agenda 2030 de cuyo ministerio aquí está a cargo Pablito.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 May 2020)

durareli dijo:


> No estoy seguro, pero creo que se debe a la Ley de Moore...la bajada de precio del hardware de minado a la vez que la subida de su potencia, hace que deba hacerse de forma radical (independientemente de la cantidad de mineros que haya)
> 
> "La consecuencia directa de la ley de Moore es que los precios bajan al mismo tiempo que las prestaciones suben: la computadora que hoy vale 3000 dólares costará la mitad al año siguiente y estará obsoleta en dos años."
> 
> Ley de Moore - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Pero la ley de Moore hace ya tiempo que no se cumple, los saltos de potencia son cada vez más pequeños, ¿no? Aunque bueno, si Satoshi concibió todo esto en la década de los 2000, ahí sí se cumplía la ley de Moore.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (13 May 2020)

Puede que fuera la idea de crear un evento susceptible de celebración.


----------



## 2 años (13 May 2020)

Todo en el Bitcoin está diseñado para que se revalorice sin hacer nada. Para que prospere el hold.

Y nada más.

Eso es todo.

Jamás va a ser nada más que eso, una mierda inventada que un montoncito de gente guarda como su tesoooroo porque todas sus reglas y procedimientos están pensandos para que se revalorice casi con mirarlo.
El halving forma parte de esos mecanismos que favorecen la revalorización y también retrasan llegar al minado del último Bitcoin.

Todo orientado a que suba de precio porque si, porque yo lo valgo.

Que me parece muy bien, pero todo el blablabla ese que os traéis, del Fiat y toda la teoría barata que manejáis para justificar semejante tocomocho es basura.

Pero oye ahí estáis, holdeando como si no hubiera mañana, pa eso vale y para nada más.
Bueno a alguno le habrá servido para sacar el dinero de algún lado, pero vamos, el 99% custodia su tesorito virtual inventao, e ya.


----------



## tastas (13 May 2020)

Alrededor del podcast de lunaticoin se están llevando a cabo iniciativas muy interesantes.
Este artículo tiene mucha calidad.

Qué métodos utilizan para romper tu privacidad al usar Bitcoin y cómo combatirlos (Parte I)

También han sacado un portal recolectando artículos para principiantes y avnazados.

www.estudiobitcoin.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2020)

2 años dijo:


> Todo en el Bitcoin está diseñado para que se revalorice sin hacer nada. Para que prospere el hold.
> 
> Y nada más.
> 
> ...



Fíjate. Todo diseñado para revalorizarse sin hacer nada, únicamente haciendo hold, al alcance de cualquiera, hasta del más idiota... y tú ahí viéndolo desde la barrera con el culo en llamas. Qué cosas, ¿eh?


----------



## 2 años (13 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Fíjate. Todo diseñado para revalorizarse sin hacer nada, únicamente haciendo hold, al alcance de cualquiera, hasta del más idiota... y tú ahí viéndolo desde la barrera con el culo en llamas. Qué cosas, ¿eh?



Ese es tu argumento?

No es un argumento, no se si lo sabes, probablemente no.

Está construido para favorecer la especulación.

Pero favorecer no es lo mismo que asegurar que siempre vaya a subir.
Ahora que está pensado para holdear y nada más es así.

Joder más claro agua.

El 90% custodia su tesoro, esperando que suba, como saben que son limitados y todas esas mierdas esperan siempre la próxima subida to the Moon.
Aunque sea de manera instintiva sabéis que el movimiento es holdear.


Eso sí todo vestido con mucha palabrita técnica y mucha charlatanería antisistema.

Pero vamos , mi tesoooorooo total.

El 10% restante si saca beneficio, a través de aplicaciones o las manos fuertes en movimientos que pueden provocar manejar etc, llevándose la pasta de los que entran tarde o en un mal momento.

El 90% restante sostiene el chiringuito holdeando y sin materializar su tesoro esperando hacerse ricos sin dar un palo al agua.

E ya.

Pero si no está ligado a la economía real.
No está ligado a que una empresa produzca más, tenga beneficios etc, ni a que haya escasez de una materia prima o abundancia, no está ligado a nada de la economía real, ni a aumentos de productividad o de riqueza real por alguna razón no especulativa.

Si a la gente le sobra dinero igual mete un poco, eso es todo lo ligado que está a la economía real.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2020)

2 años dijo:


> Todo en el Bitcoin está diseñado para que se revalorice sin hacer nada. Para que prospere el hold.
> 
> Y nada más.
> 
> ...



Si no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, se dice y no pasa nada.
Lo he contado muchas veces, pero no me importa repetirlo.
A mí me ha servido para ahorrarme 5 cifras en impuestos, desde el 2016.
GRACIAS BTC!!!!

Pero vamos, que tú a lo tuyo parguela.
A remar, que se te da bien seguro!!

Un saludo a Hacienda y su 720!!! Que me coman los huevos por detrás una vez más!!!


----------



## 2 años (13 May 2020)

Yo haré y hago lo que me da la gana.

¿Tenéis algo más de inteligencia que esa poquita que mostráis como para darme algún argumentito?

Para no pagar a Hacienda...bueno pos fale.
Eso tampoco es un argumento, es una utilidad, pero bueno.

A juzgar por el tono te ha picado el mensaje, bueno hombre tranquilo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 May 2020)

2 años dijo:


> Yo haré y hago lo que me da la gana.
> 
> ¿Tenéis algo más de inteligencia que esa poquita que mostráis como para darme algún argumentito?
> 
> ...



Si estamos tranquilísimos, no te preocupes tanto por nosotros hombre. Corre, vuélvete a "la economía real" y al fiat respaldado por "la economía real". Sí, ese respaldo de "economía real" que nos ha llevado a territorio inexplorado con tipos negativos en casi todo occidente, bolsas completamente desconectadas de los datos macro, petroleo con precios negativos y datos de paro equiparables a una guerra. Respaldar una moneda con eso ya se está viendo que es un "plan sin fisuras".


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 May 2020)

2 años dijo:


> ¿Tenéis algo más de inteligencia que esa poquita que mostráis como para darme algún argumentito?



Muy fácil. Bitcoin nos permite utilizar una forma de dinero que no es inflacionable ni incautable por parte de pelagatos muertos de hambre bolivarianos como tú.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 May 2020)

He estado viendo la web estudiobitcoin que creo alguien ha citado por aquí y he visto que holdhold no pide foto con el dni en la boca y estaba registrándome cuando he visto que con una "invitación" se ahorra un poco de comisión, tanto el que invita como el que invitado. Así me espero un poquito por si alguno me pasa su link de invitación (referido) y algo es algo.


----------



## orbeo (14 May 2020)

Yo sólo sé que mis euros cada vez valen menos, y mis btc cada vez valen mas.


----------



## DEREC (14 May 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, se dice y no pasa nada.
> Lo he contado muchas veces, pero no me importa repetirlo.
> A mí me ha servido para ahorrarme 5 cifras en impuestos, desde el 2016.
> GRACIAS BTC!!!!
> ...


----------



## mr_nobody (14 May 2020)

como esta el tema de los mineros? han parado las maquinas o siguen minando?

detalle importantísimo en mi opinion


----------



## DEREC (14 May 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> como esta el tema de los mineros? han parado las maquinas o siguen minando?
> 
> detalle importantísimo en mi opinion



Hash rate en maximos...


----------



## Rajoy (14 May 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un saludo a Hacienda y su 720!!! Que me coman los huevos por detrás una vez más!!!



Mantener esa postura en el tiempo y seguir viviendo en Hispanistán te puede acabar dando un disgusto. Pero parece que solo se escarmienta en carne propia ... Por otra parte, espero que la dirección de mail que hayas dado en burbuja sea del tipo de servidores privados y situados en países un poco más comprometidos con la privacidad que Ejpaña. Si a Hacienda le da por fijarse en ti y puede argumentar indicios de delito, en burbuja les van a tener que dar tu email, bocazas.

Me voy a permitir volver a sugerir que hay lugares que, sin ser paraísos fiscales, tampoco son infiernos fiscales como Ejpaña. Y después de la "plandemia", ni te cuento.
Próximo estreno: EL RESCATE. En cines a partir de septiembre. Nuevos impuestos y más medios para la persecución de Seronoseres. Palomitas ...


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Mantener esa postura en el tiempo y seguir viviendo en Hispanistán te puede acabar dando un disgusto. Pero parece que solo se escarmienta en carne propia ... Por otra parte, espero que la dirección de mail que hayas dado en burbuja sea del tipo de servidores privados y situados en países un poco más comprometidos con la privacidad que Ejpaña. Si a Hacienda le da por fijarse en ti y puede argumentar indicios de delito, en burbuja les van a tener que dar tu email, bocazas.
> 
> Me voy a permitir volver a sugerir que hay lugares que, sin ser paraísos fiscales, tampoco son infiernos fiscales como Ejpaña. Y después de la "plandemia", ni te cuento.
> Próximo estreno: EL RESCATE. En cines a partir de septiembre. Nuevos impuestos y más medios para la persecución de Seronoseres. Palomitas ...



sin meterme dónde no me llaman, si hacienda anda buscando defraudadores en un foro dónde todo lo que escribimos se basa en la premisa de que somos personajes de ficción inventándonos historias, la cosa debe de estar muy jodida para el fisco.

Por que evidentemente todos damos por sentado que somos personajes de ficción ¿no?...en la vida real a ninguno de nosotros se nos ocurriría hacer nada en contra del sistema evidentemente.

Un saludo


----------



## kit1004 (14 May 2020)

Ledger Nano S al 50% por el halving de bitcoin


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 May 2020)

Por cierto la nueva versión de Electrum se está haciendo de rogar, se supone que debería haber salido en verano de 2019 y todavía están trabajando en ella.


----------



## kit1004 (15 May 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por cierto la nueva versión de Electrum se está haciendo de rogar, se supone que debería haber salido en verano de 2019 y todavía están trabajando en ella.


----------



## MIP (15 May 2020)

Los que hablan solo de hodl parece que desconocen las reglas más básicas del trading, reglas que son conocidas desde al menos hace 140 años. 

Que se pueden resumir en que no todo el mundo ha entrado en BTC al mismo precio, y por lo mismo, a medida que este precio suba, cada hodler individual tomará su decisión personal de hacer caja (mientras siga existiendo un Fiat al que salir) a distintos precios, a los cuales otros futuros hodlers decidirán subirse al barco. 

Esto es básicamente lo que viene pasando desde el principio. Cuantos habrá que vendieron cientos de BTC a $200 pensando que hicieron el negocio del siglo porque compraron a $5. Y cuantos que compraron esos BTC a $200 se bajaron a $3000. 

Y ese ciclo de distribución-acumulación se seguirá produciendo a diversos niveles en los próximos años.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 May 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Los que hablan solo de hodl parece que desconocen las reglas más básicas del trading, reglas que son conocidas desde al menos hace 140 años.
> 
> Que se pueden resumir en que no todo el mundo ha entrado en BTC al mismo precio, y por lo mismo, a medida que este precio suba, cada hodler individual tomará su decisión personal de hacer caja (mientras siga existiendo un Fiat al que salir) a distintos precios, a los cuales otros futuros hodlers decidirán subirse al barco.
> 
> ...




Pues precisamente los ejemplos que has puesto demuestran que les habría ido muchísimo mejor haciendo hold y dejando de jugar a comprar y vender pensando que son mas listos que el mercado.


----------



## tastas (15 May 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Y ese ciclo de distribución-acumulación se seguirá produciendo a diversos niveles en los próximos años.



Sin entrar a que funcione por oleadas cíclicas, el descubrimiento de precio se produce a cada segundo y se seguirá produciendo mientras BTC tenga valor.


----------



## tastas (15 May 2020)

Las mempool se están poniendo orondas, y al parecer es por aumento de demanda y no por caída de hashrate.

Tiene que ser fabuloso que tu pool decida minar un bloque en blanco cuando estos días, y quizá sea lo normal tras el halving, sumas fácilmente un 10% en tasas de minado.

mempool - Bitcoin block explorer


----------



## kit1004 (16 May 2020)

*Cartera de hardware Ledger Nano S al 50%  Solo hasta mañana **⚡ *


----------



## Edu.R (16 May 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues precisamente los ejemplos que has puesto demuestran que les habría ido muchísimo mejor haciendo hold y dejando de jugar a comprar y vender pensando que son mas listos que el mercado.



A toro pasado todos somos Manolete. Cuando uno hace una inversión, no sabe donde está su techo, ergo puede "plantarse".

Ahora el BTC vale casi 10.000$, pero nadie te garantiza que en 5 años salga una criptomoneda mejor. Por poner un ejemplo lejano, mira lo que le pasó a Yahoo.

Google ahora es el amo, pero alomejor dentro de 10 años no lo es.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 May 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A toro pasado todos somos Manolete. Cuando uno hace una inversión, no sabe donde está su techo, ergo puede "plantarse".
> 
> Ahora el BTC vale casi 10.000$, pero nadie te garantiza que en 5 años salga una criptomoneda mejor. Por poner un ejemplo lejano, mira lo que le pasó a Yahoo.
> 
> Google ahora es el amo, pero alomejor dentro de 10 años no lo es.




1. Efecto red. También salieron programas de mensajería mejores que Whatsapp o redes sociales mejores que Facebook y ahí siguen liderando.

2. Bitcoin es software y se puede modificar si es necesario.


----------



## uhnitas (16 May 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A toro pasado todos somos Manolete. Cuando uno hace una inversión, no sabe donde está su techo, ergo puede "plantarse".
> 
> Ahora el BTC vale casi 10.000$, pero nadie te garantiza que en 5 años salga una criptomoneda mejor. Por poner un ejemplo lejano, mira lo que le pasó a Yahoo.
> 
> Google ahora es el amo, pero alomejor dentro de 10 años no lo es.



Aparte de BTC, dime una sola cuyo supply no pueda ser aumentando por un CEO, corporación, fundación...


----------



## Edu.R (16 May 2020)

A ver, yo no digo que a día de hoy haya algo ahi fuera que pueda superar a BTC. 

Pero es que el mundo en 5 años cambia mucho. Por supuesto que hay cosas que aguantan años siendo "líderes" o la mejor opción, pero muchas otras no.

El tema viene porque parece "obvio" que aunque estés haciendo un beneficio brutal de la nada, tengas que seguir en el carro, y a mi no me parece que tenga que ser así. El BTC puedes tomártelo perfectamente como una inversión, y en inversiones uno pone los límites.


----------



## uhnitas (16 May 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, yo no digo que a día de hoy haya algo ahi fuera que pueda superar a BTC.
> 
> Pero es que el mundo en 5 años cambia mucho. Por supuesto que hay cosas que aguantan años siendo "líderes" o la mejor opción, pero muchas otras no.
> 
> El tema viene porque parece "obvio" que aunque estés haciendo un beneficio brutal de la nada, tengas que seguir en el carro, y a mi no me parece que tenga que ser así. El BTC puedes tomártelo perfectamente como una inversión, y en inversiones uno pone los límites.



Es una inversión, correcto. Qué tipo de inversión diferencia a unos de otros.


Bitcoin tiene algo que es difícilmente replicable, cuando era frágil, estaba bajo el radar.


----------



## tastas (16 May 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, yo no digo que a día de hoy haya algo ahi fuera que pueda superar a BTC.
> 
> Pero es que el mundo en 5 años cambia mucho. Por supuesto que hay cosas que aguantan años siendo "líderes" o la mejor opción, pero muchas otras no.
> 
> El tema viene porque parece "obvio" que aunque estés haciendo un beneficio brutal de la nada, tengas que seguir en el carro, y a mi no me parece que tenga que ser así. El BTC puedes tomártelo perfectamente como una inversión, y en inversiones uno pone los límites.



Lo que dices es verdad, aunque también es cierto que cuanto más conoces BTC más complicado te parece que se vaya a crear algo lo suficientemente mejor como para desbancarlo.
Lindy effect - Wikipedia

Y más si ves BTC como un protocolo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 May 2020)

Habrá gente que se tome esto como una inversión, con sus puntos de entrada y salida, pero también hay mucha gente que se toma esto como una revolución, y esa gente no va a vender, como mucho gastar directamente los BTC, pero no pasarlos nunca al sucio y manipulado fiat. Aunque reconozco que es difícil gastar sin pasar a fiat, las tiendas que aceptan BTC como forma de pago son pocas y nada variadas.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 May 2020)

La mempool está mas gorda que obelix, repleta de transacciones de 1,2-4 satoshis/byte.

Esto no puede ser malo para bitcoin, que la gente sude de la moneda porque tienes que meterle 100 sat/B minimo para que no se te quede cienes y cienes de días sin confirmar? Cuando se limpiara el mempool?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 May 2020)

No. Lo que da valor a Bitcoin es un "todo": los usuarios, los mineros, los desarrolladores, la cantidad de "valor" bloqueado en sus contratos, los usos que se le dan y la certidumbre que se ha acumulado en su cadena


----------



## Nailuj2000 (16 May 2020)

Bitcoin es un protocolo, que como habéis dicho por aquí, estuvo varios años por debajo del radar, y eso le permitó coger "velocidad de escape" y ahi está la diferencia con todas las demas criptomonedas, por algo llamadas shitcoins.
Ahora es **imposible** que ninguna otra cosa pueda acercársele ni remotamente. Y por eso estás condenadas a irse a cero. Al cero absoluto. Todas.

Lo de que la "velocidad de escape" se lo oí el otro día a Emérito Quintana en un video que enlazaron en este hilo, y me pareció una metáfora excelente para explicarlo.


----------



## tastas (17 May 2020)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> La mempool está mas gorda que obelix, repleta de transacciones de 1,2-4 satoshis/byte.
> 
> Esto no puede ser malo para bitcoin, que la gente sude de la moneda porque tienes que meterle 100 sat/B minimo para que no se te quede cienes y cienes de días sin confirmar? Cuando se limpiara el mempool?



Hace tiempo que sabemos que el éxito de BTC pasa por que utilizar la capa 1 de BTC sea cada vez más caro.
Haces una transacción en capa uno para pagos grandes, o para abrirte canales LN y fijar BTC para utilizar Liquid o Rootstock. Ahí puedes hacer transacciones más baratas y complejas a cambio de menor seguridad.
El mempool no se limpiará, aumentará o bajará de tamaño en función de la demanda por incluir una transacción en la cadena de bloques. Hay que entender la mempool como ofertas en una subasta por un bien escaso, y no como una cola para pagar en el super. Si los nodos aún estuvieran transmitiendo transacciones a 0 sat/byte (perfectamente legítimas) la mempool tendría un tamaño potencialmente infinito.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Hace tiempo que sabemos que el éxito de BTC pasa por que utilizar la capa 1 de BTC sea cada vez más caro.
> Haces una transacción en capa uno para pagos grandes, o para abrirte canales LN y fijar BTC para utilizar Liquid o Rootstock. Ahí puedes hacer transacciones más baratas y complejas a cambio de menor seguridad.
> El mempool no se limpiará, aumentará o bajará de tamaño en función de la demanda por incluir una transacción en la cadena de bloques. Hay que entender la mempool como ofertas en una subasta por un bien escaso, y no como una cola para pagar en el super. Si los nodos aún estuvieran transmitiendo transacciones a 0 sat/byte (perfectamente legítimas) la mempool tendría un tamaño potencialmente infinito.



Yo no veo las transacciones en la Lightning Network como más inseguras, tal y como dices. Si usas la LN obtienes inmediatez y más anonimato, pero no sacrificas seguridad por ello. Lo que sacrificas es el coste de oportunidad de tener bloqueados los bitcoins en los canales de pago, que es diferente.

Mientras tienes bitcoins bloqueados en los canales de pago no puedes operar con ellos en la capa 0.


----------



## tastas (17 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo no veo las transacciones en la Lightning Network como más inseguras, tal y como dices. Si usas la LN obtienes inmediatez y más anonimato, pero no sacrificas seguridad por ello. Lo que sacrificas es el coste de oportunidad de tener bloqueados los bitcoins en los canales de pago, que es diferente.
> 
> Mientras tienes bitcoins bloqueados en los canales de pago no puedes operar con ellos en la capa 0.



Mi comentario también incluía sidechains, donde la seguridad sí que se resiente lo solo por la novedad sino por depender de federaciones.
En cuanto a LN además de que es algo aún novedoso, tienes el tema de tener que estar vigilando.
Tampoco veo coste de oportunidad mientras 1BTC en LN sea igual a 1BTC en la capa 1. Por qué le llamas capa 0?


----------



## kit1004 (17 May 2020)

Hablando de Lightning Network habéis probado la cartera Phoenix?


Phoenix Wallet


----------



## ninfireblade (17 May 2020)

La mempool no está diseñada para funcionar vacía. Es un lugar donde temporalmente se almacenan las transacciones hasta que la red se descongestione lo suficiente como para ser procesadas en función de la comisión que hayan decidido pagar. Podría no bajar nunca de 100MB o de 1TB o de lo que fuera y eso no significaría que está funcionando mal. Simplemente que esas transacciones se han retransmitido con una comision por debajo de la que establece la oferta y la demanda.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Mi comentario también incluía sidechains, donde la seguridad sí que se resiente lo solo por la novedad sino por depender de federaciones.



Si te fijas, yo sólo hacía referencia s la LN. En lo de las federates sidechains estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.



tastas dijo:


> En cuanto a LN además de que es algo aún novedoso, tienes el tema de tener que estar vigilando.



Sí. Utilizar la LN te obliga a estar, por lo menos periódicamente, revisando que nadie intente actualizar los balances a un estado anterior.



tastas dijo:


> Tampoco veo coste de oportunidad mientras 1BTC en LN sea igual a 1BTC en la capa 1. Por qué le llamas capa 0?



Le llamo capa 0 porque las transacciones se realizan en la red básica de Bitcoin y con el leguaje script del protocolo que todos los usuarios aceptan al instalarse el software.

Y sí que tiene un coste de oportunidad porque los bitcoins bloqueados en canales de la LN no pueden utilizarse en otros contratos de la misma capa 0.


----------



## tastas (17 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Le llamo capa 0 porque las transacciones se realizan en la red básica de Bitcoin y con el leguaje script del protocolo que todos los usuarios aceptan al instalarse el software.



Y la capa de LN no es segunda capa? Cuál sería la capa 1?

Esto es peor que las fases de desescalada de Pedro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Y la capa de LN no es segunda capa? Cuál sería la capa 1?
> 
> Esto es peor que las fases de desescalada de Pedro.



Evidentemente, si BTC es capa 0, la LN es capa 1.
Esto es como origen, la película de Crístopher Nolan


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 May 2020)

En el mundo anglosajón a la LN se la llama casi siempre "capa 2".


----------



## kit1004 (18 May 2020)

*Asegura tu bitcoin en una cartera de hardware Ledger Nano X/S *


----------



## vdo (18 May 2020)




----------



## tastas (19 May 2020)

Parece que los mineros están empezando a celebrar el halving por su cuenta. A ver hasta dónde llega la caída. Los mineros que quedan se están poniendo las botas con las comisiones.


----------



## orbeo (19 May 2020)

MGonzalo dijo:


> hola a todos, muchos observadores creen que Bitcoin y el resto del sector de la criptomoneda todavía están en declive, y sólo después de 3 a 6 meses los precios comenzarán a recuperarse seriamente.



Apuesto a que ud viene de Ganímedes.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 May 2020)

Estoy montando un nodo en Windows a través de TOR y parece que todo está funcionando bien en cuanto a conexiones salientes, se conecta sin desvelar mi IP y sincroniza la blockchain sin problema.

Pero parece que no puedo recibir conexiones entrantes. Al menos no veo ninguna inbound=true y tampoco al arrancar veo mi id.onion. El unico mensaje que veo es este:

2020-05-20T22:11:26Z torcontrol thread start

entiendo que a continuacion deberia mostrarme mi ID.onion pero no lo veo por ningun lado

¿ Alguien podria ayudar con esto ?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 May 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Estoy montando un nodo en Windows a través de TOR y parece que todo está funcionando bien en cuanto a conexiones salientes, se conecta sin desvelar mi IP y sincroniza la blockchain sin problema.
> 
> Pero parece que no puedo recibir conexiones entrantes. Al menos no veo ninguna inbound=true y tampoco al arrancar veo mi id.onion. El unico mensaje que veo es este:
> 
> ...



Creo que necesitas abrir un puerto del router y tener una IP fija, cosa que se puede configurar desde el propio router y desde windows pero es un coñazo.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 May 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Creo que necesitas abrir un puerto del router y tener una IP fija, cosa que se puede configurar desde el propio router y desde windows pero es un coñazo.



Así es como lo tenia antes de usar TOR y funcionaba perfectamente, recibiendo conexiones entrantes. El problema lo tengo ahora con TOR y segun tengo entendido de esta forma no hace falta abrir puertos en el router ya que va todo a través del proxy pero tampoco lo tengo claro al 100%


----------



## tastas (22 May 2020)

Rotísimo, papa John's poniendo un anuncio para felicitar el día de la pizza Bitcoin.



Pena que sea fake.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 May 2020)

Una preguntilla tonta ¿tenéis una estable preferida para congelar BTC?


----------



## tastas (22 May 2020)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Una preguntilla tonta ¿tenéis una estable preferida para congelar BTC?



La única que le veo sentido a largo plazo es doc, pero aún es muy joven.
Diría usdt pero también me parece un polvorín.

Y no congelas BTC, los cambias por una moneda peor que el dólar.


----------



## tastas (25 May 2020)

Ha hablado Satoshi?



"Craig Steven Wright is a liar and a fraud. He doesn't have the keys used to sign this message.

The Lightning Network is a significant achievement. However, we need to continue work on improving on-chain capacity.

Unfortunately, the solution is not to just change a constant in the code or to allow powerful participants to force out others.

We are all Satoshi"

Si se tiene que manifestar, mejor que hubiera sido para decir algo un poco más interesante que no supiéramos ya.


----------



## MIP (25 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ha hablado Satoshi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las keys son de últimos de diciembre de 2009 o principios de 2010. 

Si hubiese de principios de 2009 me lo pensaría, pero esas huelen a G. Andresen y los demás del equipo a quien S. N. dejo los trastos al marcharse.


https://paste.debian.net/plain/1148565

He probado un par de firmas y son auténticas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 May 2020)

¿A día de hoy minar Bitcoins da alguna clase de beneficio?



ninfireblade dijo:


> Así es como lo tenia antes de usar TOR y funcionaba perfectamente, recibiendo conexiones entrantes. El problema lo tengo ahora con TOR y segun tengo entendido de esta forma no hace falta abrir puertos en el router ya que va todo a través del proxy pero tampoco lo tengo claro al 100%



Vas a tener que modificar puertos en el programa que estés usando como servidor, y ponerle el que usa Tor, 8118 creo que era, busca el número exacto por internet.


----------



## MIP (25 May 2020)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 May 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ha hablado Satoshi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi esto, personalmente, no me gusta.

Satoshi Nakamoto desapareció. Puffff. Lanzó la bomba de humo y nunca se supo más. No es un mangina que vuelve periódicamente a dárselas de pepito grillo.

Sobretodo porque, como ya pasó anteriormente, nada garantiza que sea realmente él aunque utilice sus claves públicas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 May 2020)

MIP dijo:


>



Esto es mucho más interesante. Es un buen momento para repasar el trabajo de Sergio Demian Lerner en el que se especulaba sobre cuántos bitcoins se encontraban en propiedad de Satoshi y qué bloques minó él casi en exclusiva durante 2009.


----------



## MIP (25 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto es mucho más interesante. Es un buen momento para repasar el trabajo de Sergio Demian Lerner en el que se especulaba sobre cuántos bitcoins se encontraban en propiedad de Satoshi y qué bloques minó él casi en exclusiva durante 2009.



Lo vi hace tiempo, y ese trabajo tiene todo el sentido del mundo.

El minero “Patoshi” (presumiblemente SN) tenía a su disposición muchos ordenadores, y como por entonces aún no existían las pools, la única forma de ponerles a minar en paralelo sin que usaran nonces redundantes, era poner a cada máquina un cliente core modificado, que estaba configurado para que cada máquina probara un rango determinado de nonces (dejando los primeros bits del mismo fijos para cada máquina)

Esto daba lugar a un patrón peculiar de nonces, que es el que ingeniosamente han usado en el mencionado estudio, para localizar las coinbase de ese minero “especial” y distinguirlas de aquellos mineros que tiraban de una sola CPU lineal que probaba una nonce detrás de otra.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 May 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Lo vi hace tiempo, y ese trabajo tiene todo el sentido del mundo.
> 
> El minero “Patoshi” (presumiblemente SN) tenía a su disposición muchos ordenadores, y como por entonces aún no existían las pools, la única forma de ponerles a minar en paralelo sin que usaran nonces redundantes, era poner a cada máquina un cliente core modificado, que estaba configurado para que cada máquina probara un rango determinado de nonces (dejando los primeros bits del mismo fijos para cada máquina)
> 
> Esto daba lugar a un patrón peculiar de nonces, que es el que ingeniosamente han usado en el mencionado estudio, para localizar las coinbase de ese minero “especial” y distinguirlas de aquellos mineros que tiraban de una sola CPU lineal que probaba una nonce detrás de otra.



Es flipante. Es pura informática forense de la buena, buena.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 May 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Lo vi hace tiempo, y ese trabajo tiene todo el sentido del mundo.
> 
> El minero “Patoshi” (presumiblemente SN) tenía a su disposición muchos ordenadores, y como por entonces aún no existían las pools, la única forma de ponerles a minar en paralelo sin que usaran nonces redundantes, era poner a cada máquina un cliente core modificado, que estaba configurado para que cada máquina probara un rango determinado de nonces (dejando los primeros bits del mismo fijos para cada máquina)
> 
> Esto daba lugar a un patrón peculiar de nonces, que es el que ingeniosamente han usado en el mencionado estudio, para localizar las coinbase de ese minero “especial” y distinguirlas de aquellos mineros que tiraban de una sola CPU lineal que probaba una nonce detrás de otra.



Es flipante. Es pura informática forense de la buena, buena.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 May 2020)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> ¿A día de hoy minar Bitcoins da alguna clase de beneficio?
> 
> 
> Vas a tener que modificar puertos en el programa que estés usando como servidor, y ponerle el que usa Tor, 8118 creo que era, busca el número exacto por internet.



Pues es que de la pagina del proyecto (The Tor Project | Privacy & Freedom Online) solo veo que te puedas bajar el tor browser. Con eso tambien levanta un proxy en el 9150 y puedes conectar el bitcoind para que salga por ahi. Eso me funciona bien y conecta hacia fuera por tor y no se ve mi ip. Pero para conexiones entrantes estoy perdido no veo como hacerlo.


----------



## Pinovski (26 May 2020)

teniendo unos humildes 40k y siendo estudiante cuanto me recomendariais meterle?


----------



## ninfireblade (26 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> teniendo unos humildes 40k y siendo estudiante cuanto me recomendariais meterle?



Lo que estés dispuesto a perder


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 May 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues es que de la pagina del proyecto (The Tor Project | Privacy & Freedom Online) solo veo que te puedas bajar el tor browser. Con eso tambien levanta un proxy en el 9150 y puedes conectar el bitcoind para que salga por ahi. Eso me funciona bien y conecta hacia fuera por tor y no se ve mi ip. Pero para conexiones entrantes estoy perdido no veo como hacerlo.



Si, bájate ese, es que antes se llamaba Tor Browser Bundle, debe de ser lo mismo. Configura en tu programa el proxy para SOCKS5 y puerto 9150. Tienes que tener el Tor abierto en todo momento.



Spoiler



El puerto 8118 acabo de ver que era para configurarlo en Privoxy, si con 9150 no te funciona prueba con 8118 por si acaso. Y si nada funciona busca por internet en inglés, estoy seguro de que hay tutoriales para eso


----------



## kit1004 (26 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> teniendo unos humildes 40k y siendo estudiante cuanto me recomendariais meterle?



Pues creo que un 15% seria algo cabal, si no quieres arriesgarte mucho.


----------



## kit1004 (26 May 2020)

*Asegura tu bitcoin en una cartera de hardware Ledger Nano X/S *


----------



## ninfireblade (26 May 2020)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Si, bájate ese, es que antes se llamaba Tor Browser Bundle, debe de ser lo mismo. Configura en tu programa el proxy para SOCKS5 y puerto 9150. Tienes que tener el Tor abierto en todo momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí correcto, pero es lo que te decía, levanta el proxy en el 9150 y me funciona bien pero solo para salir. Conexiones entrantes no recibo ni tampoco veo que se me asigne una direccion xxxx.onion

Tutoriales veo para Linux pero es que este nodo lo tengo en un Windows


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 May 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Sí correcto, pero es lo que te decía, levanta el proxy en el 9150 y me funciona bien pero solo para salir. Conexiones entrantes no recibo ni tampoco veo que se me asigne una direccion xxxx.onion
> 
> Tutoriales veo para Linux pero es que este nodo lo tengo en un Windows



Encontré 2 en un momento, eso sí, ponen el puerto antiguo, cambia el 9050 del tutorial por 9150.
How to install Tor and create Tor hidden service on Windows - Ethical hacking and penetration testing
Onioncat on Windows


----------



## Pinovski (26 May 2020)

kit1004 dijo:


> Pues creo que un 15% seria algo cabal, si no quieres arriesgarte mucho.



gracias, de que rangos podría ser el beneficio más o menos? peor escenario y mejor escenario

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (26 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> gracias, de que rangos podría ser el beneficio más o menos? peor escenario y mejor escenario
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Nadie lo sabe, y el que te diga que lo sabe es un impostor.


----------



## tastas (26 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> gracias, de que rangos podría ser el beneficio más o menos? peor escenario y mejor escenario
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



A 10 años, entre 0 y 500.000 USD. Quizá más, nadie lo sabe.


----------



## MIP (26 May 2020)

Ya te lo explico yo...


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2020)

Se los ha ganao en el bwin en la ruleta


----------



## tastas (29 May 2020)

Por favor, que alguien le recuerde que lleva un lustro vendiendo humo en Bankia.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 May 2020)

Pues señores ya tenemos la mempool limpia como la patena


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 May 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues señores ya tenemos la mempool limpia como la patena



De momento. La gente ya está pensando en el próximo bullrun y las brutales comisiones que anticipan, y pidiendo todos que los exchanges habiliten canales LN para que no ocurra lo de finales de 2017. Creo que Kraken ya tiene la LN desde hace pocos días y muchos lo han celebrado.


----------



## MIP (31 May 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> De momento. La gente ya está pensando en el próximo bullrun y las brutales comisiones que anticipan, y pidiendo todos que los exchanges habiliten canales LN para que no ocurra lo de finales de 2017. Creo que Kraken ya tiene la LN desde hace pocos días y muchos lo han celebrado.



¿Alguna app de LN para iOS que sea segura y permita un cierto volumen?

Me he bajado Breez que está en beta y no deja meter más de 90k sats.


----------



## tastas (31 May 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> De momento. La gente ya está pensando en el próximo bullrun y las brutales comisiones que anticipan, y pidiendo todos que los exchanges habiliten canales LN para que no ocurra lo de finales de 2017. Creo que Kraken ya tiene la LN desde hace pocos días y muchos lo han celebrado.



Creo que Liquid tiene bastante más utilidad para este fin.
No tiene límites de transacción, es mucho más parecido a utilizar Bitcoin (no hay que abrir canales de pago con capacidad suficiente) y las transacciones se dan por buenas en unos dos minutos.
Partiendo de que entre exchanges no haces intercambios de 30 euros sino de miles, es más adecuado Liquid.
Otra cosa serían los intercambios P2P donde sí que tiene sentido utilizar LN. Aunque sería en exchanges p2p basados en reputación, ya que creo que LN no lo tiene fácil para crear direcciones multifirma.


----------



## kit1004 (31 May 2020)

*Asegura tu bitcoin en una cartera de hardware Ledger Nano X/S *


----------



## Battle Traders (31 May 2020)

Pongo esto por aquí, que sé que hay gente interesada en el trading en este hilo que le puede interesar esto.

BATTLETRADERS.io - Torneos gratuitos de trading - Premios en BTC

Saludos!


----------



## CuiBono (1 Jun 2020)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Alguna app de LN para iOS que sea segura y permita un cierto volumen?
> 
> Me he bajado Breez que está en beta y no deja meter más de 90k sats.



Prueba con BlueWallet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Jun 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> De momento. La gente ya está pensando en el próximo bullrun y las brutales comisiones que anticipan, y pidiendo todos que los exchanges habiliten canales LN para que no ocurra lo de finales de 2017. Creo que Kraken ya tiene la LN desde hace pocos días y muchos lo han celebrado.



La necesidad es lo que provoca que la gente cambie el modo de hacer las cosas. A día de hoy realizar una transacción onchain es barato, tienes la mempool vacia y por unos centimos de euro la tienes confirmada en 1 ó 2 bloques. Incluso hace una semana, que la mempool estaba saturada pasando los 100MB, podias hacer transferencias en 1 ó 2 bloque pagando 20-30 satoshis/byte lo cual sigue siendo menos de 1€ de comisión. Es decir, actualmente al usuario medio le es mas rentable pagar unos centimos de euro que pasarse a LN o a una sidechain. No compensa el esfuerzo cuando la recompensa va a ser solo ahorrarte unos pocos céntimos.

Cuando llegue el momento en que la mempool esté saturada de verdad, con fees altas y con un precio de bitcoin mucho más alto que el actual será cuando la gente tenga un incentivo en buscar medios alternativos para transferir sus bitcoins. Y ahí será cuando se produzca la transición, no antes, a pesar de que el desarrollo actual de la tecnología ya lo permite. Así que cuando veáis que la mempool se satura y suben las comisiones de verdad pensad que es algo bueno ya que será lo que desencadene el salto hacia el uso de LN y/o sidechains.


----------



## barborico (2 Jun 2020)

dingdingdingding


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (2 Jun 2020)

Brutal.


----------



## tastas (2 Jun 2020)

Esto sí que es un levantamiento y no lo de Minneapolis


----------



## Registrador (2 Jun 2020)

Otra vez por encima de 10k


----------



## NachoMG (2 Jun 2020)

Ya no hay dudas de que estamos en el mercado alcista. Es impresionante la rapidísima recuperación tras el crash mundial de hace un par de meses, un indicativo estupendo de la buena salud de Bitcoin.


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Jun 2020)

¿que cojones ha ocurrido la ultima hora?¿alguna explicación?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Jun 2020)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿que cojones ha ocurrido la ultima hora?¿alguna explicación?



Pues lo de siempre, a veces el precio sube, a veces baja. Yo no le prestaría mucha atención a estas cosas.


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Jun 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues lo de siempre, a veces el precio sube, a veces baja. Yo no le prestaría mucha atención a estas cosas.



Pero en la ultima hora ha llegado a perder 600 dolares y en minutos los ha recuperado.
Yo nunca había visto una volatilidad así.
No se que estarán planeando las ballenas pero parecía un intento de derrumbe.
Aunque quizás tengas razón y es lo normal en btc.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Jun 2020)

Lo siento, tenia que hacer unos negocios y necesitaba algo de liquidez. Ahora que cierre unos tratos y ya vuelvo a comprar de nuevo.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jun 2020)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Pero en la ultima hora ha llegado a perder 600 dolares y en minutos los ha recuperado.
> Yo nunca había visto una volatilidad así.
> No se que estarán planeando las ballenas pero parecía un intento de derrumbe.
> Aunque quizás tengas razón y es lo normal en btc.



Joder, en serio nunca has visto una volatilidad asi?
Dónde estabas en 2017?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Jun 2020)

La volatibilidad en bitcoin siempre ha sido alta. Yo recuero que en 2016 o 2017 subía la cosa 100 $ y todo el mundo flipaba, lo comentaba, alucinaba, etc. Simplemente ahora las magnitudes han cambiado y la cosa se mueve de 1.000 en 1.000.


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Jun 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo siento, tenia que hacer unos negocios y necesitaba algo de liquidez. Ahora que cierre unos tratos y ya vuelvo a comprar de nuevo.



Te creo, hueles a multimillonario, hay algo en ti que me inspira confianza.
Porfi levanta el coin que estoy ahorrando para irme de vacas.


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Jun 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, en serio nunca has visto una volatilidad asi?
> Dónde estabas en 2017?



Si si, yo entre a 5000 y pico pero lo de hoy me ha resultado extraño la profundisima V en cosa de minutos.


----------



## MIP (2 Jun 2020)




----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2020)

Ha sido un shit-test de esos que hacen las mujeres. No hagan más drama y sigan siendo felices.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La volatibilidad en bitcoin siempre ha sido alta. Yo recuero que en 2016 o 2017 subía la cosa 100 $ y todo el mundo flipaba, lo comentaba, alucinaba, etc. Simplemente ahora las magnitudes han cambiado y la cosa se mueve de 1.000 en 1.000.



Hubo un tiempo que se movía de 10 en 10$ o de 1 en 1$. Alomejor algún día se mueve de 100.000$ cual fortuna millonaria. A saber. Sería cómico.


----------



## MIP (3 Jun 2020)

Hay una sesión de preguntas con el creador del BIP119 (OP_CTV) que permite entre otras cosas, preautorizar un grupo de salidas, cuando el espacio en el bloque está caro, para posteriormente liberarlas cuando baje la congestión. 

También tiene usos prácticos de escalabilidad para LN y Coinjoins.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jun 2020)

Luego se extrañarán de que el BTC llegue a los 100.000 dólares o euros y que el Oro llegue a los 5.000...pero si cada día el dinero impreso vale menos!!!!!

No es que suba el BTC, es que el FIAT se está hundiendo año tras año con la impresión desaforada y sin contrapartida. Y el mejor reflejo, es el Oro. Un refugio con pocas oscilaciones generalmente, ya que es refugio, no inversión con riesgo...y en el último año ha crecido un 30%!!!!!!!

Así que buenas noticias para los que estén informados.


----------



## MIP (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## kit1004 (5 Jun 2020)

Códigos descuento de *-25€* disponibles para comprar Ledger Nano S/X en la web oficial. Enviar mensaje privado.


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Jun 2020)

ojala tengas razón, significaria que yo me forro también... pero siendo francos parece el cuanto de la lechera


----------



## Digamelon (11 Jun 2020)

Muy bien sintetizado.


----------



## elKaiser (12 Jun 2020)

Bitcoin replica a la bolsa, hoy hostiazo de ambos. El oro más o menos se ha mantenido.

Me pregunto, ¿donde va el dinero que sale de las Bolsas?, ¿a liquidez, a bonos?


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Bitcoin replica a la bolsa, hoy hostiazo de ambos. El oro más o menos se ha mantenido.
> 
> Me pregunto, ¿donde va el dinero que sale de las Bolsas?, ¿a liquidez, a bonos?



Liquidez en momentos de incertidumbre máxima.
Se vio en marzo, con las caídas del 7M, todo se hundió a lo grande, incluso el oro, que es de las inversiones más líquidas que hay.

Sin embargo, dos meses después, el BTC está ya 400 dólares por encima de donde estaba antes de la pandemia, y el oro está 40 dólares por encima también del registro previo al 7M.

En cambio el Putibex 35 está 600 puntos por debajo de su 7M, y el Dow 700 puntos por debajo. Y todo eso a pesar de los billones de euros impresos e inyectados en las Bolsas, que no en la economía.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jun 2020)

Los acontecimientos pre expoliación legal se van aproximando :

El PSOE pide en el Congreso eliminar el dinero en efectivo de forma gradual

Qué un gobierno disponga del poder adquisitivo de todo ciudadano a golpe de ratón, es la medida de control definitiva. 

La excusa del blanqueo, terrorismo, o incluso transmisión de virus sólo se las tragarán los indigentes mentales en materia económica, o en historia. 

Por desgracia ya sabemos de qué presumimos en este país. 

Oro, BTC y cuentas en países con coeficiente intelectual normal mandan. 

Hagan sus apuestas, y sobre todo sus deberes. 

Corralito is coming


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Los acontecimientos pre expoliación legal se van aproximando :
> 
> El PSOE pide en el Congreso eliminar el dinero en efectivo de forma gradual
> 
> ...



Luego que ningún burbujero diga que le ha pillado de sorpresa, y que no se veía venir...
Otra cosa es el vulgo, el populacho, que al no entrar en burbuja, no se entera de nada


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 Jun 2020)

¿Me aconsejais Bitwala para pillar Bitcoin? es lo que mas uso y lo tengo a mano, por comodidad mas que nada. Saludos


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Jun 2020)




----------



## DEREC (18 Jun 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



Ya me gustaría, pero el S2F es un absurdo, en algún momento el precio se tiene que separar del modelo sino iría a infinito.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Ya me gustaría, pero el S2F es un absurdo, en algún momento el precio se tiene que separar del modelo sino iría a infinito.



El S2F predice el precio en dólares. Bitcoin a infinito parece un absurdo, dolar a cero parece bastante probable. Sin embargo las dos cosas son lo mismo cuando las relacionas entre sí.


----------



## MIP (18 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Ya me gustaría, pero el S2F es un absurdo, en algún momento el precio se tiene que separar del modelo sino iría a infinito.



Ya hable hace no mucho aquí de un S2F corregido poniendo la escala temporal también en logarítmico, lo cual daba una directriz de subida curiosamente recta. 

Que básicamente viene a decir que esas subidas predecidlas por el S2F se producirán cada vez más despacio, es decir, costará 10 veces más tiempo subir de 100k a 1M que el tiempo que va a costar que suba de 10K a 100K.


----------



## Arctic (18 Jun 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Ya me gustaría, pero el S2F es un absurdo, en algún momento el precio se tiene que separar del modelo sino iría a infinito.



Sería lo lógico. Lo que pasa es que siendo un absurdo, no llega a serlo tanto como el actual sistema monetario donde el dinero se imprime porque sí. De la estupidez de los tipos de interés negativos, que implican entre otras cosas un mayor nivel de certidumbre en el futuro que en el presente ni hablamos. Bitcoin hará lo que sea, pero yo no me juego ni un satoshi a tratar de adivinar hasta donde llega. De momento va de cine.


----------



## mr_nobody (18 Jun 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Los acontecimientos pre expoliación legal se van aproximando :
> 
> El PSOE pide en el Congreso eliminar el dinero en efectivo de forma gradual
> 
> ...



Mira que es feo el puto BTC, pero es que tal y como está el patio te ves en la tesitura de tener que guardar algo, sobre todo por que te das cuenta que tienes muy pocas opciones para diversificar...


----------



## tastas (20 Jun 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Yo hay una cosa muy buena sobre bitcoin que nadie
> 
> Mira que es feo el puto BTC, pero es que tal y como está el patio te ves en la tesitura de tener que guardar algo, sobre todo por que te das cuenta que tienes muy pocas opciones para diversificar...



Como si no hiciera mucho que aquí estuviéramos intuyendo que la gente se vería forzada a comprar BTC cuando no le quedara más remedio.
Aunque BTC no fuera bonito, el euro es un mostrenco horrible.


----------



## DEREC (22 Jun 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Mira que es feo el puto BTC, pero es que tal y como está el patio te ves en la tesitura de tener que guardar algo, sobre todo por que te das cuenta que tienes muy pocas opciones para diversificar...



Feo? a mi me parece una obra de arte.


----------



## Pinovski (22 Jun 2020)

Si incierto en Bitcoin, y después necesito ese dinero, se saca fácil? podría burlar un corralito? no tengo ni idea de estos temas la verdad, hace poco me hice cuenta fuera de UE gracias a este foro y poco más, pero aún así creo que debería diversificar más

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Jun 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Si incierto en Bitcoin, y después necesito ese dinero, se saca fácil? podría burlar un corralito? no tengo ni idea de estos temas la verdad, hace poco me hice cuenta fuera de UE gracias a este foro y poco más, pero aún así creo que debería diversificar más
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Olvídate, para poder sacarlo necesitarás sacrificar 3 cabras y 2 ovejas.

Bueno ya en serio, si ni siquiera sabes eso que preguntas entonces no inviertas nada. Dedícale horas a entender que es lo que vas a comprar y solo después toma una decisión.


----------



## tastas (23 Jun 2020)

Dedícale unas horas antes de decidirte s invertir una cantidad considerable. Si inviertes 100.000 euros te costará comprar y vender esa cantidad sin que nadie se entere. Por debajo de 10.000 euros a poco que mires las opciones, te será más sencillo.

Me preocupa más que sepas cómo guardarlos o por qué podrían mantener su valor en el tiempo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Jun 2020)

La nueva versión de Electrum está al caer y esta vez lleva la LN consigo, atentos.

PD: de hecho la beta ya está colgada, pero hay que compilarla: spesmilo/electrum

PD: aquí los ejecutables: Index of /4.0.0b1


----------



## sirpask (29 Jun 2020)

Bueno, despues de tantos años... parece que va llegando el dia.
El gobierno necesita pasta en medio de una grave crisis, va a subir los impuestos, y para que ESPAÑA no se convierta en el pais del dinero negro quieren eliminar el dinero en efectivo.

Veremos que dice el BTC y el BCE.

Palomitas.


----------



## tastas (30 Jun 2020)

Los que critican BTC y preferirían oro no compran ni uno ni otro.
Los que compran BTC suelen pillar también algo de oro.

Lo que ha enseñado BTC sobre teoría monetaria ya no nos lo quita nadie.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Bueno, despues de tantos años... parece que va llegando el dia.
> El gobierno necesita pasta en medio de una grave crisis, va a subir los impuestos, y para que ESPAÑA no se convierta en el pais del dinero negro quieren eliminar el dinero en efectivo.
> 
> Veremos que dice el BTC y el BCE.
> ...



España no puede eliminar el efectivo, pues la política monetaria no es competencia de cada estado miembro de la UE, sino del BCE.
Y Europa de momento, no quiere que desaparezca el efectivo. 

Ahora mismo se están moviendo otros países, como China, que ya tiene listo su yuan digital, y Rusia, que está preparando su rublo digital.
Cuando estén en pleno funcionamiento dentro de un par de años, entonces sí que habrá que preocuparse.
Mientras, es humazo del bueno.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Jul 2020)

¿Cómo funciona exactamente?

Leo por reddit esto:



> You swipe your debit card. The money moves from your bank to Strike's bank. They then send a Lightning payment from their node to the merchant's node. The merchant then must exit the lightning network to the BTC network for full custodial control.
> 
> Your bank account doesn't "speak Bitcoin". This is just another convoluted addition to the Lightning Network that introduces a new middleman who can censor or take a cut of your purchase.



¿Es cierto eso?

También veo que solo funciona en EE.UU. y no en todos los estados.


----------



## tastas (3 Jul 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Cómo funciona exactamente?
> 
> Leo por reddit esto:
> 
> ...



Cualquier cosa que utilice un banco pierde gran parte de los beneficios de BTC y añade nuevos riesgos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Jul 2020)

Ahora sí: Electrum Bitcoin Wallet

Es una beta, cuidado pues.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Jul 2020)

En *este hilo* del famoso foro Bitcointalk se explica cómo funciona la LN de Electrum, abrir canal, recibir/enviar pagos y cerrar canal. Al parecer hay un mínimo y un máximo de dinero para enviar y recibir, pero se puede cambiar si se sabe toquetear el código fuente.


----------



## MIP (7 Jul 2020)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Se ha cumplido eso hasta ahora?



Pues si... la prueba es que el gráfico con escala logarítmica en precio y tiempo es inquietantemente lineal.

Otra cosa es que se siga cumpliendo en el futuro claro.


----------



## elKaiser (7 Jul 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Pues si... la prueba es que el gráfico con escala logarítmica en precio y tiempo es inquietantemente lineal.
> 
> Otra cosa es que se siga cumpliendo en el futuro claro.



Según este grafico a comienzos del año 2025, Bitcoin estará entre 30.000 y 400.000 $.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jul 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Según este grafico a comienzos del año 2025, Bitcoin estará entre 30.000 y 400.000 $.



Existen dos modos de crear precio "que no valor" sobre un activo, y se basan en la ley de oferta y demanda.

BTC es marca internacional reconocida, y posee muchas cualidades, pero para lo que ahora nos interesa, tiene una cualidad magnífica, y es conocer exactamente la cantidad total que han sido emitidos.

En base a eso, tenemos una oferta potencial total, que no real evidentemente.

Si a esa oferta total se le aplica un % de BTC extraviados por diferentes motivos (X), tenemos (BTC-X)

Si sobre (BTC-X), le aplicamos un % de holders que no cambiarán sus BTC por cash salvo necesidad o un precio muy elevado(Y), tenemos ((BTC-X)-Y)

Si ahora pensamos en los grandes holders (exchanges principalmente que controlan del float un alto porcentaje (Z), tenemos (((BTC-X)-Y)-Z)

Entendiendo esto, es sencillo analizar que realmente no se precisa una gran cantidad de dinero para poner a BTC sobre los 100.000$ por ejemplo.

Si un exchange sabe que puede hacer mediante USDT o similares, una inyección de capital sobre el activo, al tiempo que estrangula la oferta, esto creará una subida vertical rápida. Si le sumamos a esto "lo que se busca por exchanges", generar un FOMO global, y atraer nuevo capital, la verticalidad se incrementa.

Pensemos en un burbujero que posee 100BTC, este holder sopesa vender ahora y obtener casi un millón de dólares, pero no es estúpido, y sabe que quizá si espera lo suficiente, podrá obtener en unos meses/años, esa misma cantidad, vendiendo la mitad, o la cuarta parte.

Entonces, el propio holder entiende que obtendrá lo mismo vendiendo menos, y esto estrangula de nuevo la oferta de BTC disponible.

Lo mismo harán los exchanges, que no proporcionarán una gran oferta de BTC a precios bajos, pues de esos precios dependen sus balances, y si lo que atesoran adquirido a 5000$ lo venden a 1000$ saben que quebrarán, mientras que si esperan a que suba a 20.000$, solo vendiendo 1/4 obtendrán el ROI, mientras dejan el resto en cold.

Por eso esa gráfica funciona y tiene sentido, y muy posiblemente esos ciclos sigan sucediendo...se estrangula la oferta al pasar el tiempo, lo hemos visto en google, amazon, apple...aumentan los inversores institucionales que no venden, reducen el free float, y el precio aumenta con cada vez una proporción decreciente de capital respecto al número de acciones disponibles.


----------



## Thundercat (12 Jul 2020)

Pero Paketazo, no crees que también es muy facil hacer bajar el precio?? o los holders mantendrian sus BTC hasta el fin del mundo aunque se los bajaran a 500$?? Yo creo que sí pero seguramente habrá actores que querrán comprar barato.


----------



## kikepm (12 Jul 2020)

Si bajara a 500 €, hay legiones de piratas esperando con los cuchillos en ristre para zumbarle.

Sería un sueño...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Jul 2020)

Cuando el bitcoñito se empecina en ser estable lo consigue.


----------



## Thundercat (12 Jul 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Si bajara a 500 €, hay legiones de piratas esperando con los cuchillos en ristre para zumbarle.
> 
> Sería un sueño...



Ya, pero quién sería el que les vende?? El tiburón que quiere bajar el precio o los holders en pánico?? Quién vendió en la bajada del COVID?


----------



## kikepm (12 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ya, pero quién sería el que les vende?? El tiburón que quiere bajar el precio o los holders en pánico?? Quién vendió en la bajada del COVID?



Nadie. Esa es la cuestión, que el precio no llegará a esos niveles jamás.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pero Paketazo, no crees que también es muy facil hacer bajar el precio?? o los holders mantendrian sus BTC hasta el fin del mundo aunque se los bajaran a 500$?? Yo creo que sí pero seguramente habrá actores que querrán comprar barato.



Esperaba esa pregunta, ya que es lógica en el escenario que se plantea.

La respuesta te la ofrece la ley de la competencia perfecta entre exchanges que como dice @kikepm se matarían por robarle la cartera al vecino.

Piensa que una ballena (exchange) vende a saco 10.000BTC o más para bajar el precio en un flash crash...bien, seguro lo logre si lo hace mientras todos duermen y robe algunos stop de gente despistada como pasó en el covi19

¿Pero que sucede si vende 500.000BTC durante unas semanas para bajar el precio y recomprar abajo?

Pues que el plan tienen muchas fisuras, y entre ellas que otra ballena con liquidez atesore lo que vende la otra y no lo suelte, con lo que la ballena que pretendía bajar el precio ahora tiene liquidez, pero no BTC, y si se estrecha la oferta como dije en mi otro mensaje al desaparecer esos 500.000 BTC y estar ahora en el cold de otra ballena, el precio rebotará rápidamente, dejando a la primera ballena fuera de juego, o si pretende entrar de nuevo, lo hará con menos BTC de los que vendió.

El único modo válido de bajar el precio de manera firme es coordinar a más del 60% de los holders, y aún así, nadie garantiza que no aparezca un nuevo actor dispuesto a comprar en perdidas y atesorar durante años.

Si BTC no hace una pifia garrafal con su software, tenderá a valer más, pero no solo BTC, también las rémoras que se mantengan firmes y vayan innovando o copiando innovaciones.

BTC es finito, el fiat no

Piensa en la curva del oro a largo plazo...o muy largo plazo.

Un saludo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Jul 2020)

Interesante mensaje abierto en Reddit sobre la activación de todo el tema Schnorr/Taproot/Tapscript

Se supone que es algo deseado por todo el mundo (excepto los gobiernos obviamente) y ahora no está el chino dando por el culo, así que debería acabar activándose de alguna u otra forma.



Spoiler


----------



## hotice (14 Jul 2020)

Tengo una pregunta para los inversores de BITC y demás cripto: 

¿Habéis pensado en qué va a pasar con vuestra cartera si la palmais? ¿Compartis la clave? ¿O se quedarán perdidos para siempre?


----------



## MIP (14 Jul 2020)

hotice dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para los inversores de BITC y demás cripto:
> 
> ¿Habéis pensado en qué va a pasar con vuestra cartera si la palmais? ¿Compartis la clave? ¿O se quedarán perdidos para siempre?



Supongo que si les dejas instrucciones a tus hijos de cómo recuperarlos puede ser suficiente. Una trezor con un passphase para cada hijo, y la semilla de recuperación/pin guardados en dos lugares seguros separados puede ser más que suficiente. 

Pero hay miles de combinaciones y posibilidades más, por ejemplo usar un Shamir’s shared secret, multifirmas, etc...


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2020)

hotice dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para los inversores de BITC y demás cripto:
> 
> ¿Habéis pensado en qué va a pasar con vuestra cartera si la palmais? ¿Compartis la clave? ¿O se quedarán perdidos para siempre?




El año pasado tuve que operarme, por laparascopia. No fue algo especialmente serio, pero aún así, era con anestesia general. 
Además lo hice donde vivo, a 5.000 km de España.

Aproveché para recordarle a una de mis hermanas, dónde guardo una copia de mis paper wallets en España, y cuál era el procedimiento, por si pasaba a mejor vida. Y lo mismo con las monedas de oro y el cash. Aunque ella se acordaba de todo.

Cuando lo haces, suena un poco fuerte...pero en mi caso, me ha costado mucho lograr sacar una parte de mi dinero del sistema financiero actual, como para que todo esto no lo disfrute mi prole llegado el caso, y se pierda por mi falta de previsión.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Jul 2020)

Sergey Nazarov, el CEO de Link, es Satoshi Nakamoto. Yo de vosotros empezaria suavemente a cambiar de barco. Considerad este mensaje como un servicio publico.


----------



## tastas (15 Jul 2020)

Entonces qué hago con mis bsv?


----------



## alopecio (15 Jul 2020)

hotice dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para los inversores de BITC y demás cripto:
> 
> ¿Habéis pensado en qué va a pasar con vuestra cartera si la palmais? ¿Compartis la clave? ¿O se quedarán perdidos para siempre?



*Shamir Secret Sharing Scheme*


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2020)

Meterse a Twitter. 
El troleo es épico.

Un hackeo sin precedentes en Twitter compromete las cuentas de Bill Gates, Obama, Elon Musk, Apple y muchos más


----------



## MIP (16 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Sergey Nazarov, el CEO de Link, es Satoshi Nakamoto. Yo de vosotros empezaria suavemente a cambiar de barco. Considerad este mensaje como un servicio publico.



Que firme un mensaje con cualquiera de las claves de los primeros coinbase y se deje de tonterías.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Meterse a Twitter.
> El troleo es épico.
> 
> Un hackeo sin precedentes en Twitter compromete las cuentas de Bill Gates, Obama, Elon Musk, Apple y muchos más



100.000 pipazos han conseguido ya...


----------



## tastas (16 Jul 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 100.000 pipazos han conseguido ya...



No es nada para la que podían haber liado.

Desde hacer decir a Trump que el KKK debe legalizarse o que haya atacar a Korea del Norte, o simplemente que coinbase y otros digan que van a deslistar unas cuantas monedas secundarias mientras se ponen cortos en ellas.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Jul 2020)

No funciona así la cosa. Si pones una orden a un precio mayor del que hay en el mercado no se va a ejecutar a ese precio. Se ejecutará al precio de la mejor oferta.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Jul 2020)

Una pregunta, que tal veis Bitwala para tener bitcoins?


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Jul 2020)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Una pregunta, que tal veis Bitwala para tener bitcoins?



Para tener bitcoins usa un coldwallet.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Jul 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Para tener bitcoins usa un coldwallet.



Por que? era para darle algun tipo de uso a mi cuenta que la verdad que solo la uso para transferencias gratis y cosas asi


----------



## tastas (18 Jul 2020)

Si dejas la mayoría tus bitcoins en un banco, ¿Para qué quieres usar Bitcoin?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Si dejas la mayoría tus bitcoins en un banco, ¿Para qué quieres usar Bitcoin?



pero tiene wallet Bitwala


----------



## tastas (18 Jul 2020)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> pero tiene wallet Bitwala



Si fuera open source, quizá sí. Según los 5 minutos en los que he buscado sobre esto parece que no.

Mis recomendaciones:
Móvil: greenwallet, samourai.
Escritorio: Electrum, wasabi.

En cuanto pasamos de los 2.000 euros en BTC comienza a ser recomendable hacerse con un hardware wallet, para manejar con seguridad y facilidad los BTC


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Si fuera open source, quizá sí. Según los 5 minutos en los que he buscado sobre esto parece que no.
> 
> Mis recomendaciones:
> Móvil: greenwallet, samourai.
> ...



que tendria de malo que no fuera open source?


----------



## tastas (18 Jul 2020)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> que tendria de malo que no fuera open source?



Que el funcionamiento del software no es auditado por cualquiera, con lo que tienes que confiar en que los creadores del software hacen lo que dicen que hacen, y además lo llevan a cabo sin ningún error.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Jul 2020)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Por que? era para darle algun tipo de uso a mi cuenta que la verdad que solo la uso para transferencias gratis y cosas asi



No se buscan problemas para las soluciones. Se buscan soluciones para los problemas.

Si no la usas ciérrala, no la necesitas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Jul 2020)

Divad dijo:


> Para dar la bienvenida a todos los lectores que no tienen ni puta idea de cryptos.
> 
> Lo primero que debes de comprender es que bitcoin está obsoleto y aunque sea el abuelo a tener en referencia te lo tienes que quitar de la cabeza por mucho que hayas leído o te hayan hecho creer...
> In Wake of 'Major' Failure, Bitcoin Code Review Comes Under Scrutiny - CoinDesk
> ...



Derroche energético? Eres marxista?


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Jul 2020)

NOOO


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Jul 2020)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Algún youtuber recomendable?
> 
> ¿_Papá bitcoin y criptos_ por el "resumen de prensa"?



BtcAndres


----------



## tastas (18 Jul 2020)

Es complicado usarlas bien, bastante gente las desaconseja.

Para hold extremo yo sí que le puedo ver sentido, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que el papel puede ser muy volátil.

7 Reasons to Avoid Using a Paper Wallet for Cryptocurrency | Blocks Decoded

Comentarios sobre el Pod L67 de Lunaticoin "Almacena bitcoin con seguridad" - Estudio Bitcoin


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Jul 2020)

Con esa gente no hablo, no me gusta perder el tiempo.


----------



## Josar (24 Jul 2020)

Yo tengo problemas con algunas que hice al principio, puedo sacar bien los bitcoins, pero no las alts

Tengo algunas desde los inicios que no se sacar las bifurcaciones de bitcoincash, bitcoingold, etc.....


----------



## joe exposito (24 Jul 2020)

Josar dijo:


> Yo tengo problemas con algunas que hice al principio, puedo sacar bien los bitcoins, pero no las alts
> 
> Tengo algunas desde los inicios que no se sacar las bifurcaciones de bitcoincash, bitcoingold, etc.....



Que problemas tienes?

Yo en su dia los cambie con la ap de coinomi


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Jul 2020)

Parece que BTC despierta de su letargo, veremos si es capaz de aguantar ahí en los 10.000 $.


----------



## Arctic (26 Jul 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Parece que BTC despierta de su letargo, veremos si es capaz de aguantar ahí en los 10.000 $.



Si no es hoy será otro día, tú tranquilo. La FED ha puesto el terremoto y ya solo falta saber cuando llega el tsunami a tierra. Esta vez las olas van a cubrir el puto Kilimanjaro.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Jul 2020)

Siempre hace lo que le sale del ...


----------



## tastas (26 Jul 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Si no es hoy será otro día, tú tranquilo. La FED ha puesto el terremoto y ya solo falta saber cuando llega el tsunami a tierra. Esta vez las olas van a cubrir el puto Kilimanjaro.



Ante tal distorsión monetaria, vale la pena comparar BTC con oro, índice bursátil mundial, eth y xmr.
La ostia del fiat se ve venir de lejos.


----------



## Arctic (26 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ante tal distorsión monetaria, vale la pena comparar BTC con oro, índice bursátil mundial, eth y xmr.
> La ostia del fiat se ve venir de lejos.



Lamentablemente es así. La colección de payasos al mando de la política monetaria está montando un lío ya sin retorno. Yo creo que BTC va a ser el caballo ganador y por goleada. El oro lo va a hacer muy bien también, este verano caerá y dará oportunidad al que quiera comprar. La bolsa tengo más dudas porque las valoraciones USA son ya un disparate. Ethereum y esas historias no tengo ni idea y no me interesan lo más mínimo. 
Lo que está claro es que en este contexto, me creo cualquier cosa por muy improbable que parezca.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Es complicado usarlas bien, bastante gente las desaconseja.
> 
> Para hold extremo yo sí que le puedo ver sentido, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que el papel puede ser muy volátil.
> 
> ...



Yo en cambio las aconsejo rotundamente, si tu idea es mantenerlas en el tiempo.
Billetera de seguridad en un usb no contaminado y encriptado, y billeteras de papel en varios lugares.

Siempre escritos a lápiz, eso sí.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jul 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Si no es hoy será otro día, tú tranquilo. La FED ha puesto el terremoto y ya solo falta saber cuando llega el tsunami a tierra. Esta vez las olas van a cubrir el puto Kilimanjaro.



Si sólo fuera la FED...es Usa, es la UE, es Gran Bretaña, es Rusia, es China.
Todos imprimiendo.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Jul 2020)

Este año lo de las 5 cifras es psicológico totalmente.

La mejor noticia de 2020, que la crisis del coronavirus, a medio plazo (meses) no le ha hecho ni cosquillas. El resto vendrá con el tiempo


----------



## tastas (26 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo en cambio las aconsejo rotundamente, si tu idea es mantenerlas en el tiempo.
> Billetera de seguridad en un usb no contaminado y encriptado, y billeteras de papel en varios lugares.
> 
> Siempre escritos a lápiz, eso sí.



Espero que quieras escribir a lápiz una semilla y no una cartera de papel.
De lo contrario te arriesgas a fallar un caracter y quedarte sin acceso a tus fondos.

Esto es un paper wallet.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Espero que quieras escribir a lápiz una semilla y no una cartera de papel.
> De lo contrario te arriesgas a fallar un caracter y quedarte sin acceso a tus fondos.
> 
> Esto es un paper wallet.



Yo me he hecho mis paper wallet a lápiz.
Y no necesito que sean con forma de cartera que pongan: paper wallet (public key, private key).
En ese ejemplo que pones, puede perder las letras a los pocos años, por el calor, la humedad o la sequedad. A lápiz no lo vas a perder.


Se supone que si uno valora su cartera, repasa lo que escribe cien veces...


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Jul 2020)

Usar una cartera de papel exige saber muy bien lo que estás haciendo. No sería el primero que importa la clave para gastar unos satoshis y luego borrarlo para darse cuenta años después de que el resto de sus fondos se han ido a una dirección de cambio que ahora ya no controla.


----------



## tastas (26 Jul 2020)

No le gusta más atu método. Para papel y boli una semilla, una dirección BTC tiene demasiados caracteres par año cagarla.

Pudiendo generar semillas offline, casi que lo prefiero a una cartera de papel, permite recibir de distintas direcciones.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jul 2020)

s


ninfireblade dijo:


> Usar una cartera de papel exige saber muy bien lo que estás haciendo. No sería el primero que importa la clave para gastar unos satoshis y luego borrarlo para darse cuenta años después de que el resto de sus fondos se han ido a una dirección de cambio que ahora ya no controla.



Yo es que sé muy bien lo que hago.
Gracias.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No le gusta más atu método. Para papel y boli una semilla, una dirección BTC tiene demasiados caracteres par año cagarla.
> 
> Pudiendo generar semillas offline, casi que lo prefiero a una cartera de papel, permite recibir de distintas direcciones.



Cada uno tiene su método, está claro.
Yo la clave pública y privada de mi principal cartera en BTC, me la sé de memoria. Aparte de tenerla en papel a lapiz y en usb encriptado.

La nemotecnia es lo que tiene.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Jul 2020)

Deben de estar todos los trolls shitcoiners con el culo en llamas que ya ni vienen a comentar nada.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (28 Jul 2020)

Tengase en cuenta que todo lo que compreis en un exchange esta al alcance del gobierno de turno. Se asume que si usas Kraken, Coinbase etc, el gran hermano sabe que tienes BTC. Cuando el coleta venga a robar, puedes alegar que el perro se comio el Trezor, pero ahi queda registrado que tu eres o eras poseedor de ese dinero, con el consecuente marron cuando empiecen a legislar en modo bolivariano (que llegara y no solo en España). Tambie preveo que se inventaran alguna forma de hacerlo como en la IRS, es decir que quedes vinculado con la Hacienda española y "no puedas escapar".

El BTC solo es libre si se adquiere de manera anonima. Lo digo por que hay mucho iluminado que se piensa que puede ir comprando en exchanges de esos y se cree que esta regateando al gobierno de alguna forma. Claro que cuando seais ricos, tendreis el problema de tener que montaroslo para pasarlo a A si quereis disfrutar de ciertos lujos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Jul 2020)

Al parecer la web de Ledger ha sido hackeada, bueno más que la web la base de datos de clientes que compraron su Ledger Nano por ahí:

Addressing the July 2020 e-commerce and marketing data breach -- A Message From Ledger’s Leadership | Ledger

"Compra en la web oficial", decían. "No te fies de Amazon", decían.


----------



## Thundercat (29 Jul 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Tengase en cuenta que todo lo que compreis en un exchange esta al alcance del gobierno de turno. Se asume que si usas Kraken, Coinbase etc, el gran hermano sabe que tienes BTC. Cuando el coleta venga a robar, puedes alegar que el perro se comio el Trezor, pero ahi queda registrado que tu eres o eras poseedor de ese dinero, con el consecuente marron cuando empiecen a legislar en modo bolivariano (que llegara y no solo en España). Tambie preveo que se inventaran alguna forma de hacerlo como en la IRS, es decir que quedes vinculado con la Hacienda española y "no puedas escapar".
> 
> El BTC solo es libre si se adquiere de manera anonima. Lo digo por que hay mucho iluminado que se piensa que puede ir comprando en exchanges de esos y se cree que esta regateando al gobierno de alguna forma. Claro que cuando seais ricos, tendreis el problema de tener que montaroslo para pasarlo a A si quereis disfrutar de ciertos lujos.



No sólo por culpa del exchange, todo lo que hagas mediante transferencia bancaria queda registrado y da parte al Coletas. ¿Cuál es la forma de comprar anónimamente entonces? ¿En mano?


----------



## Wang (29 Jul 2020)

Cuanto tarda Kraken en darte de alta? He metido los datos y estoy esperando ya 3 dias, no me dan un tier mas alto. Soy autonomo y esta todo en orden. Necesito un tier mejor para meter cantidades mas grandes.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (29 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> No sólo por culpa del exchange, todo lo que hagas mediante transferencia bancaria queda registrado y da parte al Coletas. ¿Cuál es la forma de comprar anónimamente entonces? ¿En mano?



Que otra forma ves? Por que yo solo veo esa. Quedar con alguien en persona y cambiarlo por cash. Claro que esta el problema de encontrar a gente que sea fiable, que tenga liquidez cuando quieras etc.

El gobierno sabe que has comprado X cantidad a Y fecha en cuanto pida los detalles al exchange. El coletas ya esta moviendo hilos para obligar a los tenedores de BTC a declararlos. A ellos les importa poco que sean una clave en un papel o un trozo de oro, lo que les importa es la cotizacion en euros. El caso es que saben que o tienes, o has tenido. En caso de que te pidan algo, tu luego puedes alegar como dije, que tu perro se ha comido el Trezor, pero claro, despues apañatelas con el marron consequente.

Lo mas sensato si quieres tener dinero en B en BTC es no tocar un exchange ni con un palo. Si tocas exchange, hazlo todo en A y asume que no hay privacidad, que todo lo que ingreses y retires esta a tu nombre y lo saben.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Jul 2020)

Se palpa en el foro un interés creciente por el bitcoñito, véase la cantidad de nuevos hilos en este subforo que hace meses que llevaba bastante muerto.


----------



## tastas (29 Jul 2020)

Pues sí, se viene la ¿cuarta? ola 
Lo que no engaña es la subasta de espacio en bloque. Las mempools van bien cargaditas, se acabaron las transacciones a 1 sat/byte.

Para ser un ponzi no está nada mal.


----------



## Red Star (30 Jul 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se palpa en el foro un interés creciente por el bitcoñito, véase la cantidad de nuevos hilos en este subforo que hace meses que llevaba bastante muerto.



¿Quién acuñó el término bitcoño?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Jul 2020)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Quién acuñó el término bitcoño?



Ni idea pero surge de forma casi inmediata e instintiva, el inglés "bitcoiner" se tradujo como "bitcoinero" lo cual se presta a todo tipo de juegos "bitcoñeros".


----------



## tastas (31 Jul 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni idea pero surge de forma casi inmediata e instintiva, el inglés "bitcoiner" se tradujo como "bitcoinero" lo cual se presta a todo tipo de juegos "bitcoñeros".



Especialmente entre catalanoparlantes (cony).


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Jul 2020)

Ayer se presentó un nuevo lenguaje de programación de scripts para construir smart contracts con bitcoin:

Minsc

Ha costado lo suyo, pero poco a poco BTC va implementando cosas que parecía que eran terreno exclusivo de shitcoins, como Ethereum, que si triunfó fue precisamente por ese enfoque que se le dio desde el principio para tener smart contracts.


----------



## tastas (31 Jul 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ayer se presentó un nuevo lenguaje de programación de scripts para construir smart contracts con bitcoin:
> 
> Minsc
> 
> Ha costado lo suyo, pero poco a poco BTC va implementando cosas que parecía que eran terreno exclusivo de shitcoins, como Ethereum, que si triunfó fue precisamente por ese enfoque que se le dio desde el principio para tener smart contracts.



¿Dónde se podrá usar este lenguaje y es mejor que el de ethereum que se puede usar en rsk?


----------



## MIP (31 Jul 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ayer se presentó un nuevo lenguaje de programación de scripts para construir smart contracts con bitcoin:
> 
> Minsc
> 
> Ha costado lo suyo, pero poco a poco BTC va implementando cosas que parecía que eran terreno exclusivo de shitcoins, como Ethereum, que si triunfó fue precisamente por ese enfoque que se le dio desde el principio para tener smart contracts.



Lo estuve mirando y es bastante más sencillo de entender que miniscript que no lo entiende ni su Puta madre.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> ¿Dónde se podrá usar este lenguaje y es mejor que el de ethereum que se puede usar en rsk?



Ni idea, no controlo los detalles técnicos.


MIP dijo:


> Lo estuve mirando y es bastante más sencillo de entender que miniscript que no lo entiende ni su Puta madre.



Está basado en miniscript, digamos que es una capa por encima, más amigable obviamente.


----------



## MIP (31 Jul 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni idea, no controlo los detalles técnicos.
> 
> Está basado en miniscript, digamos que es una capa por encima, más amigable obviamente.



Si, eso es precisamente lo que le faltaba a miniscript. Que vieras la expresión y la entendieras intuitivamente y no que fuera una pesadilla que solo entiende el señor Wuille. 

Además soporta funciones, variables y arrays 
Ejemplo

// Two factor authentication with a timeout recovery clause
fn two_factor($user, $provider, $delay) = 
$user && (likely@$provider || older($delay));

// 2FA where the user has a 2-of-2 setup and the service provider is a 3-of-4 federation

$user = pk(user_desktop) && pk(user_mobile);
$providers = [ pk(P1), pk(P2), pk(P3), pk(P4) ];

two_factor($user, 3 of $providers, 4 months)

Esto en miniscript es:

and_v(and_v(vk(user_desktop),vk(user_mobile)),or_d(multi(3,P1,P2,P3,P4),older(4214850)))

Con lo cual te quedas casi con la misma cara de bobo que si tuvieras que hacerlo en SCRIPT nativo.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> ¿Dónde se podrá usar este lenguaje y es mejor que el de ethereum que se puede usar en rsk?



Ethereum (Solidity, RSK) es Turing completo, eso tiene la ventaja de que se puede programar cualquier estado pero la GRAN desventaja de que no se puede verificar formalmente con lo cual siempre estarás expuesto a algún posible bug que permita robar todos los fondos del contrato.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Jul 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ethereum (Solidity, RSK) es Turing completo, eso tiene la ventaja de que se puede programar cualquier estado pero la GRAN desventaja de que no se puede verificar formalmente con lo cual siempre estarás expuesto a algún posible bug que permita robar todos los fondos del contrato.



El problema de ethereum es que se trata de una solución para un problema que no existe. Me explico:

Bitcoin nació para resolver una serie de problemas irresolubles hasta entonces. Dió solución al problema de los generales, que a su vez dió solución al problema de consensuar en una red de computación descentralizada y con un número desconocido de nodos, esto a su vez permitió el desarrollo de la primera corporación descentralizada autónoma que ofrece certidumbre online y una de las aplicaciones de esa certidumbre es la de poder programar un dinero electrónico p2p sin requerir de depositar confianza en un tercero, cosa que hasta entonces no era posible y que, además, cualquier intento de ello era inmediatamente ilegal y su responsable encarcelado.

Sin embargo Ethereum ofrece símplemente una plataforma para programar, con grandes limitaciones de espacio y vulnerabilidad a hackeos, código que se puede ejecutar de forma descentralizada, cuando nunca ha estado prohibido la ejecución local de código en tu propio equipo.

Bitcoin ha encontrado la solución a un problema que era irresoluble y, además, estaba perseguido legalmente, mientras que la "solución Ethereum" es la solución a un problema que nunca ha existido (la ejecución de código) y que tampoco ha sido ilegalizado.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (1 Ago 2020)

Putin firmó ley que prohibe pagos con Bitcoin y criptomonedas en Rusia


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ago 2020)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Putin firmó ley que prohibe pagos con Bitcoin y criptomonedas en Rusia



No les gustan ni las relaciones sexuales no tradicionales, ni los pagos no tradicionales.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ago 2020)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Putin firmó ley que prohibe pagos con Bitcoin y criptomonedas en Rusia



La parte importante no es esa que refleja el titular. Tampoco el dolar es la moneda oficial de Rusia, y las grandes (y pequeñas) operaciones aquí se hacen en dolares.
Rusia es un lugar curioso...donde te descuentan directamente de tu factura un 10%, si pagas en efectivo. Por eso también se lo quieren cargar.

La parte importante es que Rusia RECONOCE BTC como moneda digital.

Rusia está preparando el rublo digital (como China, que ya tiene listo su Yuan Digital). Llegará en el 2021 o 2022.
Se comenta que en el futuro ambos países aunarán fuerzas en una sola moneda digital panasiática, que destronará definitivamente al dolar en el comercio de la zona, y será el principio del fin del billete verde.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (1 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> La parte importante no es esa que refleja el titular. Tampoco el dolar es la moneda oficial de Rusia, y las grandes (y pequeñas) operaciones aquí se hacen en dolares.
> Rusia es un lugar curioso...donde te descuentan directamente de tu factura un 10%, si pagas en efectivo. Por eso también se lo quieren cargar.
> 
> La parte importante es que Rusia RECONOCE BTC como moneda digital.
> ...



Ni idea amigo, vi el titular y pensé que podía interesar. Gracias por el desgranado


----------



## Mario Droghi (1 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Que otra forma ves? Por que yo solo veo esa. Quedar con alguien en persona y cambiarlo por cash. Claro que esta el problema de encontrar a gente que sea fiable, que tenga liquidez cuando quieras etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pregunten a BTC-e ......oh wait....


----------



## ozito (1 Ago 2020)

Llevo leyendo bastante tiempo sobre el tema del modelo 720 y no hay nada claro. A alguien le ha llegado un aviso de Hacienda por haber movido mas de 50k? En teoria es si lo tienes en un exchanger, al ser un iban extranjero aplica el 720, pero y si lo llevas tu monedero?

Si has tenido una media superior a 50k en cualquier momento durante el ultimo trimestre, pero a final de año tienes 0 por que lo has llevado a tu monedero, has de rellenar el 720?

El 720 no prescribe y no me hace ninguna gracia este vacio legal donde no esta claro que es lo que hay que hacer. "Ejj que lo van a tumbar en Europa". Sigue vigente.


----------



## orbeo (1 Ago 2020)

ozito dijo:


> Llevo leyendo bastante tiempo sobre el tema del modelo 720 y no hay nada claro. A alguien le ha llegado un aviso de Hacienda por haber movido mas de 50k? En teoria es si lo tienes en un exchanger, al ser un iban extranjero aplica el 720, pero y si lo llevas tu monedero?
> 
> Si has tenido una media superior a 50k en cualquier momento durante el ultimo trimestre, pero a final de año tienes 0 por que lo has llevado a tu monedero, has de rellenar el 720?
> 
> El 720 no prescribe y no me hace ninguna gracia este vacio legal donde no esta claro que es lo que hay que hacer. "Ejj que lo van a tumbar en Europa". Sigue vigente.



Ese tema lo saqué x aqui en 2017 y al final quedo en la nada.

Yo sigo acojonado por si te traspasas +50k desde Kraken a tu cuenta de España. A no ser que conste como que es cuenta de Kraken, no " tu cuenta en Kraken".

** Kraken o cualquier otro exchange.


----------



## Compra.Bitcoin (3 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Que otra forma ves? Por que yo solo veo esa. Quedar con alguien en persona y cambiarlo por cash. Claro que esta el problema de encontrar a gente que sea fiable, que tenga liquidez cuando quieras etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se paga ningun tipo de tasa por comprar, se paga al vender si has tenido beneficios.

Lo de ir preguntando a exchanges lo dudo a no ser que tenga interes especial en x persona, no va a estar persona por persona, exchange por exchange preguntando, son exchanges extranjeros.


Lo ideal es antes de vender cambiarse la residencia a portugal o chipre que es 0% tasa y 100% legal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Ago 2020)

Como comprar Bitcoin sin que nadie lo sepa, hay algun hilo serio en el foro donde se esplique bien esto ??

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como comprar Bitcoin sin que nadie lo sepa, hay algun hilo serio en el foro donde se esplique bien esto ??
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Si no tienes nada de Bitcoin yo empezaría por comprar en https://www.hodlhodl.com/
Una vez ya tengas, seguiria comprando en Bisq.

En ambos casos, al ser p2p, solo el que te los vende sabe que estas comprando.


----------



## tolomeo (3 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como comprar Bitcoin sin que nadie lo sepa, hay algun hilo serio en el foro donde se esplique bien esto ??
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



También tienes Buy & Sell Crypto On The LocalCryptos P2P Marketplace


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ago 2020)

Compra.Bitcoin dijo:


> Lo ideal es antes de vender cambiarse la residencia a portugal o chipre que es 0% tasa y 100% legal.



No funciona así la cosa. Primero tienes que cambiar de residencia fiscal, después comprar los bitcoins y cuando los vendas justificar que cuando los compraste ya eras residente fiscal.


----------



## MIP (3 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No funciona así la cosa. Primero tienes que cambiar de residencia fiscal, después comprar los bitcoins y cuando los vendas justificar que cuando los compraste ya eras residente fiscal.



El hecho impositivo es la venta con materialización de ganancias, no la compra.


----------



## mr_nobody (3 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> El hecho impositivo es la venta con materialización de ganancias, no la compra.



Que cachondos los de hacienda, eh? Si pierdes pasta es tu problema, si ganas de repente tienes un socio que te reclama su parte...


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> El hecho impositivo es la venta con materialización de ganancias, no la compra.



Y la Hacienda española te reclamará que esas ganancias las hiciste en España ya que la cuando hiciste la compra eras residente español


----------



## louis.gara (4 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y la Hacienda española te reclamará que esas ganancias las hiciste en España ya que la cuando hiciste la compra eras residente español



Podrán reclamarte las permutas del año fiscal que hayas residido en espain pero si has hodleado nada te pueden reclamar.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (4 Ago 2020)

Compra.Bitcoin dijo:


> No se paga ningun tipo de tasa por comprar, se paga al vender si has tenido beneficios.
> 
> Lo de ir preguntando a exchanges lo dudo a no ser que tenga interes especial en x persona, no va a estar persona por persona, exchange por exchange preguntando, son exchanges extranjeros.
> 
> ...




A todo el mundo que compra en exchanges les esta llegando el mensaje de "operaciones con criptomonedas" (me refiero a exchanges, no marketplaces decentralizados como podrian ser bisq). Es decir, saben que estas en el tema. Solo les queda pedir la informacion al exchange.

En el caso de haber comprado en España, si te quieres a Portugal por ejemplo, no te ata nada a España al haber sido la compra hecha en España?

Edito: veo que arriba ya se esta comentando el tema. Tambien quedaria el dichoso modelo 720. Mientras haces el cambio de residencia fiscal, si estas alli el tiempo que sea para conseguirla, seguirias teniendo la residencia fiscal en España pero con mas de 50k en el extranjero... hay muchas cosas por cuadrar para no dar lugar pie a que te arruinen.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (4 Ago 2020)

bmbnct dijo:


> Si no tienes nada de Bitcoin yo empezaría por comprar en https://www.hodlhodl.com/
> Una vez ya tengas, seguiria comprando en Bisq.
> 
> En ambos casos, al ser p2p, solo el que te los vende sabe que estas comprando.



El problema de bisq etc es que sigues trabajando con el sistema fiat mediante transacciones bancarias. Se puede dar el caso de una inspeccion y tocaria justificar que son esas transacciones extrañas de gente random... para tener privacidad tendrias que quedar en persona pero imagino que la liquidez sigue siendo nula.


----------



## MIP (4 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y la Hacienda española te reclamará que esas ganancias las hiciste en España ya que la cuando hiciste la compra eras residente español



Te reclamara lo que le salga como siempre hace, pero las ganancias se tributan en el periodo en que se materializan, y en el país donde tributes ese periodo.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y la Hacienda española te reclamará que esas ganancias las hiciste en España ya que la cuando hiciste la compra eras residente español



Esto no es así. De verdad que alucino como sobreestimáis a los funcionarios de Hacienda 

Sólo te pueden reclamar por las ganancias obtenidas durante el año que eres residente fiscal. Si compraste en el 2015 en España y has vendido en el 2020 residiendo fiscalmente en un país que no sea paraíso fiscal (ver listados de Hacienda), NO TE PUEDEN RECLAMAR NADA...en España obviamente.


----------



## Mario Droghi (6 Ago 2020)

Una vulnerabilidad recientemente descubierta de la billetera Ledger podría ser desastrosa si no es solucionada por completo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Ago 2020)

A los de Ledger les crecen los enanos, primero el hackeo a su base de datos, ahora esto de los hard forks... ¿qué será lo próximo?
Respecto al BTC creo que lo que estamos viendo ahora son los efectos del halving, que como ya dijimos tardaría unos meses en verse, no es inmediato lo de halving = subida de precio. Pero ahora mismo todo está cogido con pinzas, una nueva segunda ola bichera podría joder todas estas gainz igual que en marzo.


----------



## tastas (6 Ago 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A los de Ledger les crecen los enanos, primero el hackeo a su base de datos, ahora esto de los hard forks... ¿qué será lo próximo?
> Respecto al BTC creo que lo que estamos viendo ahora son los efectos del halving, que como ya dijimos tardaría unos meses en verse, no es inmediato lo de halving = subida de precio. Pero ahora mismo todo está cogido con pinzas, una nueva segunda ola bichera podría joder todas estas gainz igual que en marzo.



No es solo ledger, es todo hardware wallet con soporte a alts basadas en BTC.
O toman el camino de coldcard y ser solo BTC wallets o las nuevas versiones además de solucionar el problema de que con acceso físico al dispositivo ganas acceso a claves privadas, tendrán que resolver (de verdad, y no el parche del aviso que han puesto) este otro problema.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> con acceso físico al dispositivo ganas acceso a claves privadas



Pero para eso está el PIN y el autoreseteo tras tres intentos fallidos, ¿no?


----------



## tolomeo (6 Ago 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pero para eso está el PIN y el autoreseteo tras tres intentos fallidos, ¿no?



No tengo ledger, pero en trezor lo que hay que hacer es configurar la passphrase, sin ella no se accede a los bitcoines incluso aunque consiguieran las semillas y clonasen el dispositivo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Ago 2020)

tolomeo dijo:


> No tengo ledger, pero en trezor lo que hay que hacer es configurar la passphrase, sin ella no se accede a los bitcoines incluso aunque consiguieran las semillas y clonasen el dispositivo.



Correcto. La passphrase es la solución para prevenir el crackeo de una hardward wallet en el caso de que accedan físicamente a ella.


----------



## tastas (7 Ago 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pero para eso está el PIN y el autoreseteo tras tres intentos fallidos, ¿no?



No, con herramientas muy baratas y relativamente sencillas de obtener y utilizar puedes enchufar el trezor a un USB y extraer la semilla. Como han dicho, utilizar una contraseña sí es seguro, pues eso no se guarda en el trezor sino que se derivaría de la contraseña.

Lo que me molesta de Trezor es que no hayan afirmado que esto es una cagada y sigan considerando la contraseña como algo opcional, cuando sin ella el Trezor es poco más que un monedero de papel sin cifrar.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (7 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No es solo ledger, es todo hardware wallet con soporte a alts basadas en BTC.
> O toman el camino de coldcard y ser solo BTC wallets o las nuevas versiones además de solucionar el problema de que con acceso físico al dispositivo ganas acceso a claves privadas, tendrán que resolver (de verdad, y no el parche del aviso que han puesto) este otro problema.



Algún sitio donde expliquen bien esta vulnerabilidad?. He leido la noticia y no termino de entender cómo funciona este bug...

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (7 Ago 2020)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Algún sitio donde expliquen bien esta vulnerabilidad?. He leido la noticia y no termino de entender cómo funciona este bug...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Ledger exploit makes you spend Bitcoin instead of altcoins - Decrypt


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No, con herramientas muy baratas y relativamente sencillas de obtener y utilizar puedes enchufar el *trezor *a un USB y extraer la semilla. Como han dicho, utilizar una contraseña sí es seguro, pues eso no se guarda en el trezor sino que se derivaría de la contraseña.



¿Ese ataque por hardware afecta a Ledger, a Trezor, o a los dos? Algo leí hace tiempo pero ya me he olvidado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No, con herramientas muy baratas y relativamente sencillas de obtener y utilizar puedes enchufar el trezor a un USB y extraer la semilla. Como han dicho, utilizar una contraseña sí es seguro, pues eso no se guarda en el trezor sino que se derivaría de la contraseña.
> 
> Lo que me molesta de Trezor es que no hayan afirmado que esto es una cagada y sigan considerando la contraseña como algo opcional, cuando sin ella el Trezor es poco más que un monedero de papel sin cifrar.



Esto no es cierto. Aun incluso sin passphrase, Trezor es lo más seguro que existe en caso de que el ordenador al que lo conectas se encontrase comprometido.

No es lo mismo que una billetera de papel. Una billetera de papel no puede ser usada en un ordenador comprometido porque la clave privada sería inmediatamente filtrada al hacker, mientras que un Trezor sería seguro.


----------



## Freed87 (7 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No, con herramientas muy baratas y relativamente sencillas de obtener y utilizar puedes enchufar el trezor a un USB y extraer la semilla. Como han dicho, utilizar una contraseña sí es seguro, pues eso no se guarda en el trezor sino que se derivaría de la contraseña.



Te refieres a esto que hizo el equipo de Kraken de obtener el pin?

Kraken Identifies Critical Flaw in Trezor Hardware Wallets | Kraken Blog

Yo no lo llamaria ni sencillo, ni barato, ni solo enchufar un USB, se bastante de electronica y no sabria ni por donde empezar para replicar ese ataque.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. Aun incluso sin passphrase, Trezor es lo más seguro que existe en caso de que el ordenador al que lo conectas se encontrase comprometido.
> 
> No es lo mismo que una billetera de papel. Una billetera de papel no puede ser usada en un ordenador comprometido porque la clave privada sería inmediatamente filtrada al hacker, mientras que un Trezor sería seguro.



Coincido contigo. He llegado a leer gente que para usar su billetera de papel instalan tails en un usb, escriben su clave privada en una cartera, hacen la transaccion, la copian y ya copian esta transaccion a un ordenador online y ya la hacen y la suben al blockchain. Mas o menos eso entendi.

Quizas si tuviese millones de euros si estaría tan paranoico, pero para las cantidades que manejo...


----------



## tastas (7 Ago 2020)

Freed87 dijo:


> Te refieres a esto que hizo el equipo de Kraken de obtener el pin?
> 
> Kraken Identifies Critical Flaw in Trezor Hardware Wallets | Kraken Blog
> 
> Yo no lo llamaria ni sencillo, ni barato, ni solo enchufar un USB, se bastante de electronica y no sabria ni por donde empezar para replicar ese ataque.



Según tengo entendido hay herramientas y tutoriales disponibles en Deep web por unos 100 USD.
No lo he comprobado por mi cuenta.


----------



## Freed87 (8 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Según tengo entendido hay herramientas y tutoriales disponibles en Deep web por unos 100 USD.
> No lo he comprobado por mi cuenta.



Puede ser.

Pero veo un fallo, y es que alguien que sea tan inteligente como para entender sobre criptomonedas, electronica y deepweb. Aun asi luego tiene que rebajarse a la altura de un simple carterista o de un ladron para quitarte el trezor fisicamente (con los riesgos de carcel y palizas que esto supone).

Me refiero que no veo posible esa union de ladron superinteligente capaz de robarte las criptos. Esas uniones son solo para peliculas. En la vida real el que te roba la cartera es un tano, y el que te roba la contraseña del paypal es un tailandes friki desde su casa. La unión de esos dos casos no la veo.

Vamos resumiendo que a no ser que vayas por silicon valley dejandote el trezor por las esquinas. No me imagino a ese John Wick que te robe las criptos.

Esto ademas me recuerda a una anecdota de un colega mio que estaba en un conservatorio de musica. Les entraron a robar en el conservatorio y les robaron los portatiles. Dejaron de lado muchas flautas y piezas carisimas. En esto caso me imagino lo mismo si te okupan la casa unos mugrosos, te robaran las joyas y poco mas, no te van a hackear tus cryptos.


----------



## tolomeo (8 Ago 2020)

La passphrase en el trezor es necesaria siempre.
Ademas, se pueden meter diferentes passphrases en el mismo trezor.
Te puede llegar a salvar el culo


----------



## Doctor Nick (8 Ago 2020)

Compra.Bitcoin dijo:


> No se paga ningun tipo de tasa por comprar, se paga al vender si has tenido beneficios.
> 
> Lo de ir preguntando a exchanges lo dudo a no ser que tenga interes especial en x persona, no va a estar persona por persona, exchange por exchange preguntando, son exchanges extranjeros.
> 
> ...



¿Podrías ampliar más como está el tema fiscal en Portugal?. ¿Está exento de pagar impuesto por ganancia de capital el paso de cualquier cripto a fiat o solo las operaciones entre criptos y las plusvalías que obtengas?. Sería una opción interesante de futuro si las cosas siguen igual.


----------



## MIP (8 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Según tengo entendido hay herramientas y tutoriales disponibles en Deep web por unos 100 USD.
> No lo he comprobado por mi cuenta.



Estamos hablando de versiones del firmware muy antiguas. Hace tiempo que no se puede hacer nada de eso. 

Si un día lo que tenéis suma muchos ceros, lo recomendable es hacerse una multisig con varias wallets hardware y Electrum o Lilywallet. 

Aquí un tutorial de una cartera 2 de 3 multisig con trezor+ledger+coldcard 



Por cierto tengo ganas de pillar una Coldcard, tiene una pinta estupenda.


----------



## DEREC (8 Ago 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. Aun incluso sin passphrase, Trezor es lo más seguro que existe en caso de que el ordenador al que lo conectas se encontrase comprometido.
> 
> No es lo mismo que una billetera de papel. Una billetera de papel no puede ser usada en un ordenador comprometido porque la clave privada sería inmediatamente filtrada al hacker, mientras que un Trezor sería seguro.



Yo tenia entendido que Trezor habia algun paso en que las seed las mostraba en el PC, supongo que al generar la wallet. Por eso me decidí por Legder, por que se hacia todo desde el propio aparato.

Ultimamente estaba pensando en coger un segundo hwwallet, estoy entre Trezor o Coldcard. Y ahora me viene la duda de si es mejor hacer un multisig o repartir fondos a medias entre los dos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Ago 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Yo tenia entendido que Trezor habia algun paso en que las seed las mostraba en el PC, supongo que al generar la wallet. Por eso me decidí por Legder, por que se hacia todo desde el propio aparato.
> 
> Ultimamente estaba pensando en coger un segundo hwwallet, estoy entre Trezor o Coldcard. Y ahora me viene la duda de si es mejor hacer un multisig o repartir fondos a medias entre los dos.



No. Trezor no muestra nunca la seed en la pantalla del ordenador, sino que lo hace en la propia pantalla del dispositivo Trezor. Lo hace incluso cuando le introduces tú una seed manualmente.


----------



## barborico (8 Ago 2020)




----------



## Seronoser (8 Ago 2020)

A mí con mis cartera de papel, no me pasan estas cosas, la verdad.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (9 Ago 2020)

Los HWwallets son un error. Vas diciendo a todo el mundo que lo ve que tienes BTC. Pasas por un aeropuerto y lo ven, pasas por una aduana/frontera y lo ven etc.


----------



## tolomeo (9 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Los HWwallets son un error. Vas diciendo a todo el mundo que lo ve que tienes BTC. Pasas por un aeropuerto y lo ven, pasas por una aduana/frontera y lo ven etc.



Sí hay qie salir del país se puede ir con la seed apuntada en un papel a cualquier lugar del mundo y en el destino comprar un trezor. 
Trezor al que, a diferencia de las paper wallet, nadie podrá acceder sin la passphrase memorizada y, por lo tanto tampoco podrán realizar trasferencias desde las direcciones del wallet


----------



## Compra.Bitcoin (9 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No funciona así la cosa. Primero tienes que cambiar de residencia fiscal, después comprar los bitcoins y cuando los vendas justificar que cuando los compraste ya eras residente fiscal.



¿De donde sacas que cuando los venda tengo que tributar en el pais en el que era residente en el momento de la compra? 
No vayamos afirmando cosas sin tener ni idea por favor.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Los HWwallets son un error. Vas diciendo a todo el mundo que lo ve que tienes BTC. Pasas por un aeropuerto y lo ven, pasas por una aduana/frontera y lo ven etc.



Tienen sus limitaciones como la que comentas, pero si tienes mucha pasta y quieres dormir tranquilo no hay nada como una HW y un cryptosteel. Si hay que salir al extranjero quizá sea mejor memorizar la seed o apuntarla en algún lugar discreto a lápiz y luego borrarla.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ago 2020)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Alguien me explica la ERECCIÓN que esta teniendo CHAINLINK?



Este no es el hilo de las shitcoins


----------



## Pablo Villa (9 Ago 2020)

Passphrase y seed (24 palabras) no son lo mismo?


----------



## tastas (9 Ago 2020)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Podria ustec darme indicaciones hacia ese hilo señor dictaitor?



Especulación con altcoins tiene chinchetaca.

@Pablo Villa La passphrase es como una contraseña añadida a la semilla que no se guarda en el hardware wallet y que te permite, de manera similar a una brain wallet, generar infinitas carteras desde una misma semilla. Sería algo así como "12 palabras de semilla + mipassfrase".
En Trezor esta función es opcional, aunque yo la veo imprescindible.


----------



## el cabrero (9 Ago 2020)

Hola buenas,

Tengo un pequeño problema con bitcoin core. Al ejecutarlo empieza como siempre a verificar los bloques y cuando llega al 100% pone: "se terminó de cargar", pero se queda ahí bloqueado y no entra. tengo la versión v0.17.0.1, llevo al menos 2 o 3 años sin actualizar y ni me acuerdo de como hacerlo.

adjunto captura




Podéis echarme alguno una mano para solucionar el problema?

Muchas gracias por el hilo y por el subforo a los que lo mantenéis vivo. 
He aprendido mucho aquí.

Saludos


----------



## el cabrero (9 Ago 2020)

el cabrero dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> 
> Tengo un pequeño problema con bitcoin core. Al ejecutarlo empieza como siempre a verificar los bloques y cuando llega al 100% pone: "se terminó de cargar", pero se queda ahí bloqueado y no entra. tengo la versión v0.17.0.1, llevo al menos 2 o 3 años sin actualizar y ni me acuerdo de como hacerlo.
> 
> ...




Ya está solucionado. 

Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo pero nunca he participado. Ya que estoy me gustaría aprovechar para agradecer especialmente a @Sr.Mojón su labor en el subforo. Su visión de btc me ha ahorrado mucho tiempo de investigación. 

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo a todos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ago 2020)

Suena a que el Bitcoin Core te estaba reescaneando la cadena de bloques buscando las UTXOs de tus direcciones.

Digamos que, si llevas mucho tiempo sin reconectar tu nodo, primero se descarga los bloques que te faltan de la cadena y después la escanea para comprobar las UTXOs. A ti se te había quedado en esa parte. Hay que darle tiempo porque puede tardar un poco en hacerlo.

¿Me equivoco?


----------



## el cabrero (9 Ago 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Suena a que el Bitcoin Core te estaba reescaneando la cadena de bloques buscando las UTXOs de tus direcciones.
> 
> Digamos que, si llevas mucho tiempo sin reconectar tu nodo, primero se descarga los bloques que te faltan de la cadena y después la escanea para comprobar las UTXOs. A ti se te había quedado en esa parte. Hay que darle tiempo porque puede tardar un poco en hacerlo.
> 
> ¿Me equivoco?



No te equivocas, es así tal y como dices..
Gracias!


----------



## Donald Draper (10 Ago 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. Aun incluso sin passphrase, Trezor es lo más seguro que existe en caso de que el ordenador al que lo conectas se encontrase comprometido.
> 
> No es lo mismo que una billetera de papel. Una billetera de papel no puede ser usada en un ordenador comprometido porque la clave privada sería inmediatamente filtrada al hacker, mientras que un Trezor sería seguro.



¿Trezor mejor que Ledger para estos casos? Gracias!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Ago 2020)

Donald Draper dijo:


> ¿Trezor mejor que Ledger para estos casos? Gracias!



Después de las últimas noticias, diría que sí.


----------



## tastas (11 Ago 2020)

21.500 btc como reserva de dinero en una empresa, su fuente primaria de reservas.

MicroStrategy Adopts Bitcoin as Primary Treasury Reserve Asset

Noticia brutal.


----------



## Patanegra (12 Ago 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Este no es el hilo de las shitcoins



pues la shitcoin chainlink esta superando en volumen puntualmente a Bitcoin en volumen real. Fuente:

Link’s Trading Volume on Coinbase Surpasses That of Bitcoin - CoinDesk

tarde o temprano, el precio se ajusta al volumen.

Para el 2022 Chainlink habra desbancado a Bitcoin del puesto numero uno. Lo leyeron aqui primero.


----------



## Digamelon (12 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Y la Hacienda española te reclamará que esas ganancias las hiciste en España ya que la cuando hiciste la compra eras residente español



Con pasar tus bitcoines a otro wallet lo solucionas, y pagas a un insolvente del país extranjero donde residas para que te firme que te los acaba de vender él.

FIN.


----------



## barborico (13 Ago 2020)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> *IIIIIEEEEEPPAAAA !!! *
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 401490
> ...


----------



## Elvensen (14 Ago 2020)

Bueno que pasa, nadie va a comentar esos 10k€ en los que esta moviendose ahora mismo?
Alegria señores, deleitaros bañandoos en la bilis de los nocoiners.


----------



## vpsn (14 Ago 2020)

Elvensen dijo:


> Bueno que pasa, nadie va a comentar esos 10k€ en los que esta moviendose ahora mismo?
> Alegria señores, deleitaros bañandoos en la bilis de los nocoiners.



50000 YA O BOMBONAS !


----------



## Elvensen (14 Ago 2020)

vpsn dijo:


> 50000 YA O BOMBONAS !



Parece mucho, pero a nada que siga bajando otros 15 o 20 puntos el dolar y mas empresas se sumen a comprar bitcoin como ya hemos visto hace pocas horas, 50k es un precio muy viable en pocos meses o incluso semanas.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ago 2020)

Elvensen dijo:


> Bueno que pasa, nadie va a comentar esos 10k€ en los que esta moviendose ahora mismo?
> Alegria señores, deleitaros bañandoos en la bilis de los nocoiners.



Es lo normal, no hay nada que comentar. De aquí a fin de año lo más probable es que alcancemos nuevos máximos históricos que están casi en $20k. Por el camino habrá las típicas correcciones como la que vivimos estos últimos 4 días para luego seguir subiendo pero tampoco vale la pena comentar cada subida que haga de $1k porque ya digo que de esas ya hemos tenido y vamos a seguir teniendo muchas.

A partir de los 20k será cuando la cosa se ponga interesante por ver hasta donde será capaz de llegar esta vez.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Ago 2020)

Elvensen dijo:


> Bueno que pasa, nadie va a comentar esos 10k€ en los que esta moviendose ahora mismo?
> Alegria señores, deleitaros bañandoos en la bilis de los nocoiners.



Esto lo escribí hace como año y pico y sigue siendo vigente:



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo no veo que el precio esté subiendo de forma exagerada, a veces conviene hacer un "zoom out" en la gráfica y entonces se ve que la subida actual no es para tanto. Nos queda un largo y duro camino hasta tocar el pico anterior de 20.000 $, apartir de ahí la cosa ya se pondría interesante.


----------



## uhnitas (14 Ago 2020)




----------



## Lord Vader (15 Ago 2020)




----------



## Edu.R (17 Ago 2020)

10.000 BTC o asi, bah, tampoco es para tanto.


----------



## Periplo (17 Ago 2020)

when Lambo?


----------



## Pedre (17 Ago 2020)

Tengo una duda sobre las passphrase del wallet de BTCore

¿Se puede poner entre los caracteres comillas? """ como estas?


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ago 2020)

Eso son pipas comparado con lo que vamos a ver en los próximos meses


----------



## DEREC (17 Ago 2020)

Creo que ha sido Warren Buffet con el cambio del café.

El otro día una empresa compro 200 MM para sus reservas. Para que te hagas una idea, solo Apple tiene 250.000 MM en cash.


----------



## Pinovski (17 Ago 2020)

Cuando veis el mejor momento para meterse? (Dentro de lo que cabe ....)

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ago 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Cuando veis el mejor momento para meterse? (Dentro de lo que cabe ....)
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk




Teniendo en cuenta que dentro de 1 año y medio podemos estar por encima de los 100k pues todo lo que sea entrar por debajo de ese precio cualquier momento es bueno


----------



## Pinovski (17 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que dentro de 1 año y medio podemos estar por encima de los 100k pues todo lo que sea entrar por debajo de ese precio cualquier momento es bueno



gracias por tu aporte, sabes donde puedo leer sobre ese pronostico?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Ago 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Cuando veis el mejor momento para meterse? (Dentro de lo que cabe ....)
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Hace diez años


----------



## Pinovski (17 Ago 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hace diez años



Este era el tipo de respuesta que esperaba jajaja, por eso puse el parentesis.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ago 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> gracias por tu aporte, sabes donde puedo leer sobre ese pronostico?



Puedes leer sobre lo que ha pasado en los ciclos anteriores, lo que son los halvings y lo que representa. Y por supuesto también sobre la política monetaria actual de las principales monedas fiat.


----------



## orbeo (17 Ago 2020)

YA


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Ago 2020)

El que esté pensando si meterse o no, que se meta ya, se viene otro ciclo expansivo. Además ahora las cosas han cambiado bastante desde el anterior halving, ya no hay follones sobre segwit sí o segwit no, eso ya está superado, ya no está "el chino" dando por culo, eso también está superado, el debate sobre la escalabilidad y las pequeñas compras queda más o menos zanjado con la LN, el próximo año seguramente se activará todo el tema de las schnorr signatures mejorando la privacidad. Es decir tenemos unos fundamentales más fuertes que nunca, poco a poco el BTC se va quitando el sanbenito de timo, esquema ponzi, burbuja, proyecto de 4 nerds autistas, etc. Hay empresas muy gordas y serias metiendo pasta, gurús metiéndose también, particulares que se animan a diversificar sus portafolios viendo cómo ha evolucionado esto en los últimos 10 años... Por no hablar de las masivas inyecciones de liquidez que están acometiendo los bancos centrales que van a hacer que todo implosione en breve y que la gente necesite un refugio anti-infación.


----------



## barborico (17 Ago 2020)

Belarus drama: Why Lukashenko might rush into Bitcoin mining | Finbold

bielorrusia hodl


----------



## Edu.R (17 Ago 2020)

A ver, el clásico "llegas tarde" se lo han dicho a todo el mundo. El que se metió cuado valía 5$, pues cuando alguno preguntó hace 6 años (cuando valía 300-400$ o asi creo) dijo que ya era tardísimo. El que se metió hace 6 años a 300-400$, pues le parece que meterse cuando vale 12.000$ es muy tarde. Pero es que a saber hasta donde llega.

No hace falta comprar un BTC. Se pueden comprar alomejor 0.1-0.2 BTC y hacer el famoso hodl. Uno se lo puede tomar como una inversión a fondo perdido y dormir mucho más tranquilo que el no-coiner que sufre con cada "to the moon" y se hace pajas cada vez que pasa de 10.000$ a 8.000$.


----------



## Elvensen (18 Ago 2020)

Yo llevo desde el anterior halving con medio bulbo en mi poder, el cual me costo solo 1500 eypos.
Podeis hacer cuentas rapidamente de mi trayectoria. A dia de hoy, esos 1500 se han convertido en 5k.
¿Cuando entrar? El ultimo puñado de respuestas ya ha contestado. Hay que entrar ya, por debajo de los 100k todo momento es valido.


----------



## Mig29 (18 Ago 2020)

Es que el pensar he llegado tarde es mentalidad perdedora, y así no llevas bien camino. 
Sinceramente, creo que no es tarde, pero tampoco es momento de entrar con todo, yo iría haciendo aportaciones periódicas, y si se desploma de nuevo, metería pellizcos más gordos. Sobre todo hay que concienciarse y tener claro que en las criptos hay muchísima volatilidad, así que ojo con eso, no tener pánico y vender perdiendo.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Ago 2020)

barborico dijo:


> Belarus drama: Why Lukashenko might rush into Bitcoin mining | Finbold
> 
> bielorrusia hodl



Tener recursos baratos no significa que uno se pueda poner a minar.
Rusia los tiene aún más baratos que Bielorrusia, y sin embargo minar BTC está prohibido, así como tampoco se puede utilizar en todo el país (incluyendo aquí a los países del tratado de la unión económica euroasiática: Bielorrusia, Kazajistán y Kirguistán). Peeeero, a cambio BTC ha sido declarada moneda legal hace menos de un mes por el Parlamento.

La cuestión de fondo es el rublo digital. No puedes decir que el e-rublo es legal, y el BTC no. En el fondo, el tratamiento del BTC es como el dolar. Es moneda legal, pero está prohibido utilizarlo en territorio ruso.
Cuando Rusia tenga disponible el e-rublo (se habla del 2021-2022), unirá fuerzas con China y su yuan digital (en pruebas y disponible para el 2021), y se follarán al dolar en toda Asia. Ese momento está ya a la vuelta de la esquina. Y personalmente, creo que será un momento clave para el BTC y las criptos.


----------



## Reyfumanchu (19 Ago 2020)

El mejor momento para entrar es hoy. El peor mañana.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ago 2020)

Reyfumanchu dijo:


> El mejor momento para entrar es hoy. El peor mañana.



¿Hoy mejor que mañana?


----------



## Vulcan86 (20 Ago 2020)

Parece que está arrancando ya


----------



## Jamie Dimon (21 Ago 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tienen sus limitaciones como la que comentas, pero si tienes mucha pasta y quieres dormir tranquilo no hay nada como una HW y un cryptosteel. Si hay que salir al extranjero quizá sea mejor memorizar la seed o apuntarla en algún lugar discreto a lápiz y luego borrarla.



Te pueden entrar a robar... tampoco dormiria muy tranquilo.

Se deben tener backups descentralizados, no todo en tu casa. La cuestion es como montarselo.


----------



## Donald Draper (21 Ago 2020)

Una duda, envié una transacción de Kraken a mi Trezor. Lo he recibido pero en la dirección si me voy a blockchain.info no me salen datos de esa transacción. La hice ayer por la noche. Tampoco he hecho muchas en mi vida, no sé si es normal...


----------



## Maxos (21 Ago 2020)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Una duda, envié una transacción de Kraken a mi Trezor. Lo he recibido pero en la dirección si me voy a blockchain.info no me salen datos de esa transacción. La hice ayer por la noche. Tampoco he hecho muchas en mi vida, no sé si es normal...



Si miras la dirección de Trezor puede que sea otra, ya que cada vez que se usa una genera otra para aumentar la seguridad.
Si la dirección empieza por bc1 es una dirección segwit, y lo desconozco ahora, pero hace un tiempo blockchain.info aún no las soportaba.


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena, ahora ya tienes bitcoins.
Busca con la id de transacción o txid, o asegúrate que consultas la clave pública a la que enviaste el dinero. 
Como te han dicho la última clave pública que veas en Trezor no tendrá nada ya que cada vez que usas una se genera otra nueva automáticamente.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Enhorabuena, ahora ya tienes bitcoins.
> Busca con la id de transacción o txid, o asegúrate que consultas la clave pública a la que enviaste el dinero.
> Como te han dicho la última clave pública que veas en Trezor no tendrá nada ya que cada vez que usas una se genera otra nueva automáticamente.



Ojo no confundamos direcciones con claves publicas. A lo que te estás refiriendo en realidad son a direcciones y estas son hashes de sus correspondientes claves públicas.


----------



## Donald Draper (21 Ago 2020)

Vale, estaban ambas en la primera dirección...hice la transacción 1, llegó y lo vi en blockchain. Se me generó como decís una nueva dirección, que fue la que di a Kraken pero me aparece en la primera. ¿Aparecerán todas en esa dirección #1 aunque vaya usando otras?
Gracias!


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Ago 2020)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Vale, estaban ambas en la primera dirección...hice la transacción 1, llegó y lo vi en blockchain. Se me generó como decís una nueva dirección, que fue la que di a Kraken pero me aparece en la primera. ¿Aparecerán todas en esa dirección #1 aunque vaya usando otras?
> Gracias!



No, te aparecerán en la dirección a la que hayas enviado.

Y aunque te puedes enviar las veces que quieras a una misma dirección lo aconsejable es no reutilizarlas mas de una vez por motivos de privacidad.


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ojo no confundamos direcciones con claves publicas. A lo que te estás refiriendo en realidad son a direcciones y estas son hashes de sus correspondientes claves públicas.



Ni kinfindimis diriccinis piblikis!!! 

Me habéis entendido todos! Xd


----------



## Donald Draper (21 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No, te aparecerán en la dirección a la que hayas enviado.
> 
> Y aunque te puedes enviar las veces que quieras a una misma dirección lo aconsejable es no reutilizarlas mas de una vez por motivos de privacidad.



Joder iría mamado o algo pero juro que copié la segunda dirección...En fin, misterio resuelto, gracias a todos!


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Ago 2020)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Joder iría mamado o algo pero juro que copié la segunda dirección...En fin, misterio resuelto, gracias a todos!



Puedes verlo en el historial de Kraken. Ahi te saldrá la direccion que pusiste.

En realidad creo recordar que en kraken das de alta una direccion y te mandan un mail al correo para confirmar. Si quieres cambiar de direccion tienes que repetir ese proceso y si no te pone automaticamente la primera direccion. Supongo que sera eso lo que hiciste.


----------



## alopecio (21 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Te pueden entrar a robar... tampoco dormiria muy tranquilo.
> 
> Se deben tener backups descentralizados, no todo en tu casa. La cuestion es como montarselo.



Una opción: SSSS. ¡SIEMPRE OFFLINE!


----------



## Donald Draper (21 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Puedes verlo en el historial de Kraken. Ahi te saldrá la direccion que pusiste.
> 
> En realidad creo recordar que en kraken das de alta una direccion y te mandan un mail al correo para confirmar. Si quieres cambiar de direccion tienes que repetir ese proceso y si no te pone automaticamente la primera direccion. Supongo que sera eso lo que hiciste.



Correcto. Metí la dirección dos, pero al sacar la pasta hay que hacer una nueva selección y por defecto sale la primera por lo visto. Eso ha sido.
Gracias a todos, un saludo.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Ago 2020)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Correcto. Metí la dirección dos, pero al sacar la pasta hay que hacer una nueva selección y por defecto sale la primera por lo visto. Eso ha sido.
> Gracias a todos, un saludo.




Esas cosas hay que fijarse muy bien y asegurarse de que envias a la direccion correcta. En este caso no ha sido grave porque igualmente te ha llegado al Trezor pero si se hubiera dado el caso de que la primera direccion fuese de otro wallet del cual ya has borrado las claves pues esos bitcoins se habrian perdido para siempre.

Con bitcoin tienes la libertad total de que solo tú decides a donde va tu dinero, no tienes que pedir permiso a nadie ni nadie te puede bloquear tus fondos pero si te equivocas tampoco tienes a quien reclamar.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ago 2020)

Tony Hawks dijo:


> Buenas tengo una duda. Si registraste una cuenta en Kraken hace años donde donde te identificaste poniendo tu nombre y calle, codigo postal etc, pero al final la abandonaste por que veias que no se verificaba la direccion (era el tier mas bajo, sin escaneo de DNI ni nada) y la dejaste sin hacer ningun deposito, y ahora quieres abrirte otra nueva, podrian relacionar ambas cuentas?
> 
> La cuestion es que el email que usaste, lo usaste para otro sitio donde conseguiste unos BTC... y ya no tienes acceso a esa cuenta de email, no me deja entrar. El caso es que si ahora te vuelves a registrar en Kraken, con DNI y todo, podrian relacionar ambas cuentas y no te hace gracia pues no te interesa que se sepa que ya estabas metido en esto hace años y tienes un par de BTC sin declarar, aunque no tengas ninguna transaccion en la cuenta de Kraken, la direccion de email la usaste para sitios de bitcoin (por ejemplo faucets etc donde recibes pagos) y en el caso remoto de que se pidieran datos al exchange, igual ven que hay otra cuenta sin usar desde hace años, con el mismo nombre y calle... y de ahi podrian pedir el email de la otra cuenta, me refiero al proveedor de la cuenta de email. Los datos los debe tener el proveedor de email por que aun existe, solo que por alguna razon ya no puedes entrar y ver que hay en esa cuenta de email.
> 
> Deberias mejor olvidarte y abrirtela en Coinbase aunque tampoco es que te haga mucha gracia en el tema de privacidad? Aunque seria para hacer todo en A y correctamente. Pero aun asi por ejemplo, me gusta imaginarme escenarios remotos. Imagina que retiras dinero de otro sitio y este otro sitio tiene acuerdo con Coinbase para pasarles informacion. Cualquier pago o cosa que hagas con BTC a tu nombre seria enviada a Coinbase y de Coinbase a un gobierno. Me refiero a escenarios distopicos de 2030+. En general Coinbase no me gusta pero es la unica alternativa a Kraken. El resto de exchanges creo que los bancos españoles los bloquean. Si ya dan problemas esos 2 no me imagino el chiringuito ese chino de Binance por ejemplo. A la hora de vender en A tiene que estar todo claro asi que tambien descarto Localbitcoins y etc. Bueno me gustaria saber vuestra opinion.




Ni te preocupes. Si ya eran oscuros y siguen siendo en cierta medida los exchanges, los proveedores de mail son agujeros negros. De ahí no hay datos que sacar.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Ago 2020)

Más que odiar lo que queremos es reírnos, esos subnormales son una fuente inagotable de lol.


----------



## tastas (24 Ago 2020)

El Fondo Monetario Internacional educándonos sobre criptomonedas.


Nada sobre escasez y se menciona privacidad como algo negativo.


----------



## MIP (24 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El Fondo Monetario Internacional educándonos sobre criptomonedas.
> 
> 
> Nada sobre escasez y se menciona privacidad como algo negativo.



Las ratas opinando sobre el “veneno para ratas”.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El Fondo Monetario Internacional educándonos sobre criptomonedas.
> 
> 
> Nada sobre escasez y se menciona privacidad como algo negativo.




Tampoco está tan mal. En lineas generales el mensaje que mandan me parece bastante positivo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Ago 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tampoco está tan mal. En lineas generales el mensaje que mandan me parece bastante positivo.



Eso es lo más sorprendente, el vídeo transmite la idea de que el sistema bancario actual tiene muchos problemas y que las criptomonedas los solucionan, como si quisieran preparar al mundo para una lenta pero segura transición. Compárese el vídeo con la narrativa de hace algunos años de "esto no va a funcionar, es un timo piramidal, es una burbuja, eso lo usan criminales y pedófilos", en fin que las cosas van cambiando poco a poco.


----------



## tastas (24 Ago 2020)

Es la fase de negociación basada en zanahoria.
Se presentan como garantes de la bondad y expertos en temas monetarios cuando hace unos días ni sabían qué era BTC. Prioridad, escasez, privacidad resistencia a la censura, son ignoradas o mostradas como puntos negativos, enfatizando velocidad de envío o internacionalización.

En cuanto tengan armada una alternativa vendrán los palos para los sigamos queriendo lo primero, que es lo que de verdad constituye una criptomoneda.


----------



## barborico (24 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El Fondo Monetario Internacional educándonos sobre criptomonedas.
> 
> 
> Nada sobre escasez y se menciona privacidad como algo negativo.



Señal de compra


----------



## Jamie Dimon (25 Ago 2020)

alopecio dijo:


> Una opción: SSSS. ¡SIEMPRE OFFLINE!



Podría valer para un seed de Electrum.. no así para un wallet.dat.

Ademas tocaría pensar como almacenar las partes. En un txt encryptado, pero donde almacenas los archivos? Pongamos el caso extremo de que llaman a tu puerta para confiscar aparatos electrónicos, la típica confiscación por parte del gobierno en algunos casos. Como defenderte? Si se llevan todo lo que podría almacenar datos, te quedas sin nada. En este caso, no veo otra protección que no sea online... con el riesgo que conlleva esto tambien.


----------



## MIP (25 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Pongamos el caso extremo de que llaman a tu puerta para confiscar aparatos electrónicos, la típica confiscación por parte del gobierno en algunos casos.



Súper típica, a mi me viene un funcionario todos los días a confiscarmelos, y se pasa por la escalera a confiscar los de todos los vecinos.

También existen los papeles para anotar cosas, o placas de acero, hasta puedes anotar palabras en 12 arandelas con un punzón de 7€ del Amazon y atarlas a un perno.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (26 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Súper típica, a mi me viene un funcionario todos los días a confiscarmelos, y se pasa por la escalera a confiscar los de todos los vecinos.
> 
> También existen los papeles para anotar cosas, o placas de acero, hasta puedes anotar palabras en 12 arandelas con un punzón de 7€ del Amazon y atarlas a un perno.



Si vieran un codigo raro que llama la atención acabarían preguntando que que es eso, algún perito sabría de lo que se trata. Pensando en escenarios utópicos futuros que ha veces se comentan, no descarto que manden funcionarios a las casas de los tenedores de criptos (si figuras o has figurado en un exchange KYC estarías en esa lista). Hay que estar preparado para todo. Después de este 2020 no descarto nada. Nunca se sabe cuando un gobierno va a entrar en esa deriba autoritaria.


----------



## MIP (26 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Si vieran un codigo raro que llama la atención acabarían preguntando que que es eso, algún perito sabría de lo que se trata. Pensando en escenarios utópicos futuros que ha veces se comentan, no descarto que manden funcionarios a las casas de los tenedores de criptos (si figuras o has figurado en un exchange KYC estarías en esa lista). Hay que estar preparado para todo. Después de este 2020 no descarto nada. Nunca se sabe cuando un gobierno va a entrar en esa deriba autoritaria.



Pass phases, cuenta señuelo, dirección multifirma...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (26 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Pass phases, cuenta señuelo, dirección multifirma...



Cualquier cosa que no sea un seed que ha memorizado necesitará un soporte físico. La única cosa realista sería memorizar esas 16 (o más de 16, pero tengase en cuenta que cuanta más complejidad más riesgo de olvidarlo) palabras de una seed.

Cualquier otra cosa existe en el plano físico:

-un trezor/ledger
-un portatil con nodo completo y el archivo wallet
-un usb con contraseñas encriptadas

Lo único 100% seguro de robos y confiscaciones varias (en el plano físico al menos) sería esa memorización de una seed, pero a nivel criptográfico, sin ser un experto, tengo etendido de que es menos seguro que el formato de monedero del wallet.dat (que a su vez está ligado a poder ser robado físicamente pues necesitas conservar ese archivo en algún sitio)


----------



## MIP (26 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que no sea un seed que ha memorizado necesitará un soporte físico. La única cosa realista sería memorizar esas 16 (o más de 16, pero tengase en cuenta que cuanta más complejidad más riesgo de olvidarlo) palabras de una seed.
> 
> Cualquier otra cosa existe en el plano físico:
> 
> ...



Un passphase, una cuenta señuelo y una multisig se pueden tener sin necesidad de un soporte físico, y además te habilitan para que aun si te confiscan ese soporte físico, o incluso la hoja con las palabras del seed, no puedan sacar nada o casi nada de él.


----------



## tastas (26 Ago 2020)

Gatitos. (esteganografía)


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Ago 2020)

Se mete la seed en un TXT y se encripta con 7-zip y AES-256. Se le cambia la extensión de .7z a .dll y se mete en alguna recóndita y profunda carpeta de "C:\Windows\System32\etc". Nadie se va a poner a hurgar ahí.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (26 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Un passphase, una cuenta señuelo y una multisig se pueden tener sin necesidad de un soporte físico, y además te habilitan para que aun si te confiscan ese soporte físico, o incluso la hoja con las palabras del seed, no puedan sacar nada o casi nada de él.



Desconozco que es una passphase. Una "multisig" es cuando se necesitan varias claves para confirmar una transacción, deberá almacenar dichas claves en algun sitio. Desconozco a que se refiere exactamente con cuenta señuelo. Si es una cuenta de plausible deniability no todos los wallets tienen ese feature. Bitcoin Core no lo tiene, Electrum creo que tampoco. Algun wallet hardware si lo tiene, pero tiener un wallet hardware es decir que tiene BTC o está en ese mundo, no interesa.



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se mete la seed en un TXT y se encripta con 7-zip y AES-256. Se le cambia la extensión de .7z a .dll y se mete en alguna recóndita y profunda carpeta de "C:\Windows\System32\etc". Nadie se va a poner a hurgar ahí.



No sabemos el nivel de enfermedad de los peritos informáticos. Nunca me he visto en una situación donde confisquen y requisen mis datos, pero mejor prevenir. Piense que tendrían una copia de sus datos y todo el tiempo del mundo para buscar. No dormiria tranquilo en ese caso. Hay herramientas bastante avanzadas en el area de forensics informática.


----------



## alopecio (26 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Podría valer para un seed de Electrum.. no así para un wallet.dat.
> 
> Ademas tocaría pensar como almacenar las partes. En un txt encryptado, pero donde almacenas los archivos? Pongamos el caso extremo de que llaman a tu puerta para confiscar aparatos electrónicos, la típica confiscación por parte del gobierno en algunos casos. Como defenderte? Si se llevan todo lo que podría almacenar datos, te quedas sin nada. En este caso, no veo otra protección que no sea online... con el riesgo que conlleva esto tambien.



Vamos a ponernos paranoicos. Podemos usar KeePassXC, que es un gestor de contraseñas que admite ficheros adjuntos y varias cositas más. Ponemos nuestros textos y ficheritos ahí y quedan guardados en formato de base de datos encriptada. Cogemos VeraCrypt, creamos una unidad con la calidad de encriptación que deseamos y ponemos dentro el fichero de KeePass. Si queremos un pasito más en nuestra paranoia, VeraCrypt permite "envolver" una unidad encriptada en otra "de camuflaje", de modo que si la autoridad competente te pide la contraseña le entregas la de la unidad de camuflaje y a correr. Más información.

Una vez hecho esto, y como el fichero resultante es invulnerable, mantienes varias copias donde te plazca.


----------



## alopecio (26 Ago 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se mete la seed en un TXT y se encripta con 7-zip y AES-256. Se le cambia la extensión de .7z a .dll y se mete en alguna recóndita y profunda carpeta de "C:\Windows\System32\etc". Nadie se va a poner a hurgar ahí.



El cambio de extensión no sirve para nada. El software forense escanea TODO y analiza las cabeceras y firmas de cada fichero. Un buen cifrado, por contra, debería ser condición _sine qua non_ para casos de protección.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Ago 2020)

alopecio dijo:


> El cambio de extensión no sirve para nada. El software forense escanea TODO y analiza las cabeceras y firmas de cada fichero. Un buen cifrado, por contra, debería ser condición _sine qua non_ para casos de protección.



Ya pero al encriptar el archivo TXT ya te ofusca cabeceras firmas y todo, ¿no?


----------



## Caligulin (26 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Desconozco que es una passphase. Una "multisig" es cuando se necesitan varias claves para confirmar una transacción, deberá almacenar dichas claves en algun sitio. Desconozco a que se refiere exactamente con cuenta señuelo. Si es una cuenta de plausible deniability no todos los wallets tienen ese feature. Bitcoin Core no lo tiene, Electrum creo que tampoco. Algun wallet hardware si lo tiene, pero tiener un wallet hardware es decir que tiene BTC o está en ese mundo, no interesa.
> 
> 
> 
> No sabemos el nivel de enfermedad de los peritos informáticos. Nunca me he visto en una situación donde confisquen y requisen mis datos, pero mejor prevenir. Piense que tendrían una copia de sus datos y todo el tiempo del mundo para buscar. No dormiria tranquilo en ese caso. Hay herramientas bastante avanzadas en el area de forensics informática.



No tienen todo el tiempo del mundo pues tu puedes adelantarte y mover los btc a una nueva clave


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ago 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ya pero al encriptar el archivo TXT ya te ofusca cabeceras firmas y todo, ¿no?



Pero ya no seria una dll y cualquier archivo con una extensión que difiera su contenido hace saltar todas las alarmas. De todas formas si la clave de cifrado es buena no podran acceder a su contenido.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Ago 2020)

Mirad que artículo me aparece al lado de la gráfica de tradingview:
Olvídese de 2013, 2017 – Las ballenas Bitcoin de 2020 son diferentes
Un artículo escrito por un don nadie alegando que las ballenas son holders así que to the moon bla bla bla...
Mal augurio si alguien ha pagado para poner esto en primera plana.


----------



## tastas (27 Ago 2020)

The Case for $500K Bitcoin


----------



## Jamie Dimon (29 Ago 2020)

alopecio dijo:


> Vamos a ponernos paranoicos. Podemos usar KeePassXC, que es un gestor de contraseñas que admite ficheros adjuntos y varias cositas más. Ponemos nuestros textos y ficheritos ahí y quedan guardados en formato de base de datos encriptada. Cogemos VeraCrypt, creamos una unidad con la calidad de encriptación que deseamos y ponemos dentro el fichero de KeePass. Si queremos un pasito más en nuestra paranoia, VeraCrypt permite "envolver" una unidad encriptada en otra "de camuflaje", de modo que si la autoridad competente te pide la contraseña le entregas la de la unidad de camuflaje y a correr. Más información.
> 
> Una vez hecho esto, y como el fichero resultante es invulnerable, mantienes varias copias donde te plazca.




Los forenses tienen software para detectar los containers de veracrypt, no es tan facil como renombrarlos. Siempre hay riesgo. Por una parte, el riesgo de que lo encuetren. Por otra parte, el riesgo de tener backups online en varios sitios (aunque en teoria, un buen password no se puede bruteforcear, siempre se tiene esa paranoia).

La plausible denniability de 2 passwords tenia algun fallo si mal no recuerdo, Al menos a nivel de hidden OS. Para un container individual puede que si sea indetectable.

Desconozco la funciona exacta de KeePassXC. No me complicaria, un simple archivo txt encryptado deberia valer. El caso siempre esta en como esconder y backupear el archivo encryptado.


----------



## alopecio (30 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Los forenses tienen software para detectar los containers de veracrypt, no es tan facil como renombrarlos. Siempre hay riesgo. Por una parte, el riesgo de que lo encuetren. Por otra parte, el riesgo de tener backups online en varios sitios (aunque en teoria, un buen password no se puede bruteforcear, siempre se tiene esa paranoia).
> 
> La plausible denniability de 2 passwords tenia algun fallo si mal no recuerdo, Al menos a nivel de hidden OS. Para un container individual puede que si sea indetectable.
> 
> Desconozco la funciona exacta de KeePassXC. No me complicaria, un simple archivo txt encryptado deberia valer. El caso siempre esta en como esconder y backupear el archivo encryptado.



Años ha, cuando todavía daba clases, o cuando tenia alguna consultoría de seguridad, me gustaba empezar con este gráfico:

- - - - - - - - - - - -> O
C <---------------------------------------------------------------------------------> S

Siendo:
C: Comodidad máxima
S: Seguridad máxima
O: Objetivo de seguridad requerido.

Hasta que el objetivo no se ha definido no se puede empezar a trabajar. Aquí estamos debatiendo en que punto de la recta se sitúa cada uno de nosotros, y eso depende de la cantidad de paranoia que tenemos (acercamiento a la S). Es evidente que todo depende de la calidad del secreto a guardar.
A veces, tal y como habéis opinado algunos, una sencilla encriptación (simple o doble) es suficiente. Otras veces es más importante la falta de relación del secreto con su dueño que la propia ocultación en si, por lo que las soluciones serán diferentes. Todo un mundo.
En resumen, que todas las soluciones planteadas son válidas y solo depende del dueño del secreto usar la que más crea conveniente.

Saludos


----------



## barborico (30 Ago 2020)

Yo pienso que con no ser muy lerdo basta: BTC Stolen · Issue #5072 · spesmilo/electrum


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ago 2020)

Las hardware wallets son prácticamente obligatorias a partir de mil merkels en bitcoins. Empezad a haceros a la idea.


----------



## tastas (31 Ago 2020)

Electrum es una buena cartera, exodus no creo que haya liberado su código; no tocar.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Sep 2020)

El gran Pieter Wuille ha hablado y dice que las Schnorr Signatures avanzan sin prisa pero sin pausa:


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2020)

Pornhub aceptando BTC y ltc. Nuestro sueño húmedo.


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Sep 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Pornhub aceptando BTC y ltc. Nuestro sueño húmedo.



para nada estoy a favor de la pornografia pero con la de millones de personas que ahí se meten es una buena publicidad. 

Firmaba ya que el BTC siga aumentando al mismo ritmo que lo ha hecho estos últimos meses.


----------



## tastas (2 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> para nada estoy a favor de la pornografia pero con la de millones de personas que ahí se meten es una buena publicidad.
> 
> Firmaba ya que el BTC siga aumentando al mismo ritmo que lo ha hecho estos últimos meses.



Lo bueno de Bitcoin es que le importa un pimiento si a ti te gusta o no la pornografía.


----------



## sirpask (4 Sep 2020)

Joer, Bitcoin avanza y con pies de plomo. Me encanta.

¿Cual pensais que sería un hito de aceptación para BTC? ¿Que amazon lo aceptara y pudieras pasar sus cheques regalo a BTC sin problemas? O eso no beneficiaria en nada?


----------



## sirpask (4 Sep 2020)

alopecio dijo:


> Años ha, cuando todavía daba clases, o cuando tenia alguna consultoría de seguridad, me gustaba empezar con este gráfico:
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - -> O
> C <---------------------------------------------------------------------------------> S
> ...



Esto de acuerdo con tu gráfica, yo siempre le añado una variable mas: ND.

Nivel del delito.

Si vas a crear un nuevo SilkRoad, cremita protección total. Si vas a opinar en contra o a favor de politicos o empresarios, cremita proteccion del 6.


----------



## latoso (6 Sep 2020)

Soy novato en esto de las cripto aunque ya entiendo lo basico sobre el funcionamiento, los exchangers, el monedero, las precauciones de seguridad y todo eso....

La primera gran duda es si es tan facil VENDER bitcoins como comprarlos y si ambas cosas son instantaneas o implican un espacio de tiempo ademas de la tranferencia a cuenta bancaria. Y si es así a qué precio ¿en el momento que lanzas la petición? ¿vendes al exchanger o a otro comprador que opera con el mismo exchanger? ¿comisiones? ¿Realmente los exchangers tienen la pasta para asumir un numero elevado de ventas en un momento dado y a precio burbujado? No me creo na

Esta bien manejar unos pocos centimos de BTC para hacer compras chorras, pero por la fluctuación de precios diria que todo dios lo usa para especular.


----------



## Caligulin (6 Sep 2020)

latoso dijo:


> Soy novato en esto de las cripto aunque ya entiendo lo basico sobre el funcionamiento, los exchangers, el monedero, las precauciones de seguridad y todo eso....
> 
> La primera gran duda es si es tan facil VENDER bitcoins como comprarlos y si ambas cosas son instantaneas o implican un espacio de tiempo ademas de la tranferencia a cuenta bancaria. Y si es así a qué precio ¿en el momento que lanzas la petición? ¿vendes al exchanger o a otro comprador que opera con el mismo exchanger? ¿comisiones? ¿Realmente los exchangers tienen la pasta para asumir un numero elevado de ventas en un momento dado y a precio burbujado? No me creo na
> 
> Esta bien manejar unos pocos centimos de BTC para hacer compras chorras, pero por la fluctuación de precios diria que todo dios lo usa para especular.



-Si, es facil vender 
-Puedes vender con orden limit o market, con orden limit tu pones una orden con tu precio de venta y esperar a que alguien la compre, con una orden market tu vendes al que tenga una orden de compra a precio mas alto en el exchange, y es instantaneo
-Vendes a otro comprador
-Suele haber comisiones, si, el % depende del exchange
-Depende de las ordenes de compra que haya, pero si se liquida todo de golpe puede bajar mucho el precio, en 2017 IOTA bajo momentaneamente de 5$ a 1,2% para luego subir casi instantaneamente, paso lo que tu dices, muchas ventas, liquidaciones, stoplimits activadas, etc.


----------



## latoso (6 Sep 2020)

Gracias por la info, muy util. Hay cosas sobre la forma de operar que no las explican en las guias para novatos, parece que la unica forma es empezar con operaciones reales (pequeñas) y verlo la primera vez .

Estoy pensando en meter 4 cifras a bitcon (maximo 10.000 €) en el medio plazo, pero aun no tengo confianza. 

¿Conoceis a gente que opere con 5 o 6 cifras?


----------



## uhnitas (6 Sep 2020)

Averigua qué estás comprando y ese conocimiento elegirá por ti tu grado de exposición.


----------



## Caligulin (6 Sep 2020)

latoso dijo:


> Gracias por la info, muy util. Hay cosas sobre la forma de operar que no las explican en las guias para novatos, parece que la unica forma es empezar con operaciones reales (pequeñas) y verlo la primera vez .
> 
> Estoy pensando en meter 4 cifras a bitcon (maximo 10.000 €) en el medio plazo, pero aun no tengo confianza.
> 
> ¿Conoceis a gente que opere con 5 o 6 cifras?



No, conozco gente que opera con miles de euros, pero nadie con decenas de miles

Yo si fuera tu no me lo pensaba, me compraba 1 btc entero, una hardware wallet y lo almacenaba alli por años, sin mirar el precio para no rayarse, y sin tradear.

En unos años vuelves y miras el precio, si esta en 100k (si llega), vendes la mitad y te llevas 50k
Años despues cuando llegue a 1M (si llega) vendes la mitad que quede y te llevas 250k
Años despues cuando llegue a 10M (si llega) vendes la mitad que quede y te llevas 1,25M
Y asi, sucesivamente


Eso haria si fuese tu.


----------



## Pedre (6 Sep 2020)

latoso dijo:


> Soy novato en esto de las cripto aunque ya entiendo lo basico sobre el funcionamiento, los exchangers, el monedero, las precauciones de seguridad y todo eso....
> 
> La primera gran duda es si es tan facil VENDER bitcoins como comprarlos y si ambas cosas son instantaneas o implican un espacio de tiempo ademas de la tranferencia a cuenta bancaria. Y si es así a qué precio ¿en el momento que lanzas la petición? ¿vendes al exchanger o a otro comprador que opera con el mismo exchanger? ¿comisiones? ¿Realmente los exchangers tienen la pasta para asumir un numero elevado de ventas en un momento dado y a precio burbujado? No me creo na
> 
> Esta bien manejar unos pocos centimos de BTC para hacer compras chorras, pero por la fluctuación de precios diria que todo dios lo usa para especular.



Los exchange no asumen ningún riesgo por que haya "un número elevado de ventas".... más bien tendrían un problema si hay un número elevado de retiradas de efectivo, en una operación de compra-venta, si uno vende, es por que hay otro que compra, así que sólo cambian los saldos de uno y otro en las divisas que corresponden.

Vender BTC es fácil, como te han dicho: registrarse en un exchange y vender a "mercado-market": es tener el efectivo que corresponda al instante, claro que otra cosa distinta es retirar ese dinero a "una cuenta bancaria", pues no todos los exchange tienen este servicio. Hay exchanges que hace años dan ese servicio y siguen funcionando

Las comisiones rondan el 0,1% al 0,5% del total de la operación

Sí, en los exchange todo es especulación, como en cualquier otro mercado de cotización


----------



## latoso (7 Sep 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Los exchange no asumen ningún riesgo por que haya "un número elevado de ventas".... más bien tendrían un problema si hay un número elevado de retiradas de efectivo, en una operación de compra-venta, si uno vende, es por que hay otro que compra, así que sólo cambian los saldos de uno y otro en las divisas que corresponden.
> 
> Vender BTC es fácil, como te han dicho: registrarse en un exchange y vender a "mercado-market": es tener el efectivo que corresponda al instante, claro que otra cosa distinta es retirar ese dinero a "una cuenta bancaria", pues no todos los exchange tienen este servicio. Hay exchanges que hace años dan ese servicio y siguen funcionando
> 
> ...



No asumen riesgo pero ponen limites por todas partes, en alguno creo que he visto que puedes meter mas al deposito del que puedes retirar. wtf?

Las comisiones que he visto en coinbase y bitpanda son de 1.49% si usas SEPA o mas del 3-4% si usas visa... creo que la comision de 0.5% era en la vesion pro de los dos exchange... no sé, voy leyendo cosas y al final se me olvidan. Del 0.1% no he visto nada a no ser que te refieras a la comision que cobra ¿blockchain? a cada exchange


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Sep 2020)

latoso dijo:


> No asumen riesgo pero ponen limites por todas partes, en alguno creo que he visto que puedes meter mas al deposito del que puedes retirar. wtf?
> 
> Las comisiones que he visto en coinbase y bitpanda son de 1.49% si usas SEPA o mas del 3-4% si usas visa... creo que la comision de 0.5% era en la vesion pro de los dos exchange... no sé, voy leyendo cosas y al final se me olvidan. Del 0.1% no he visto nada a no ser que te refieras a la comision que cobra ¿blockchain? a cada exchange



Kraken, 0.16%


----------



## Pedre (7 Sep 2020)

latoso dijo:


> No asumen riesgo pero ponen limites por todas partes, en alguno creo que he visto que puedes meter mas al deposito del que puedes retirar. wtf?
> 
> Las comisiones que he visto en coinbase y bitpanda son de 1.49% si usas SEPA o mas del 3-4% si usas visa... creo que la comision de 0.5% era en la vesion pro de los dos exchange... no sé, voy leyendo cosas y al final se me olvidan. Del 0.1% no he visto nada a no ser que te refieras a la comision que cobra ¿blockchain? a cada exchange



Bitfinex, bitstamp


----------



## tastas (8 Sep 2020)

"All Federal reserve banks shall, not later than January 1, 2021, make digital wallets available to all residents and citizens of the United States and to businesses domiciled in the United States." https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/BILLS-116s3571is/html/BILLS-116s3571is.htm 

Se están dando prisa. Aunque lo traiga al hilo, esto no tiene nada que ver con BTC. Es un paso previo a corralito + tipos negativos + aumento de la vigilancia.


----------



## Klapaucius (8 Sep 2020)

tastas dijo:


> "All Federal reserve banks shall, not later than January 1, 2021, make digital wallets available to all residents and citizens of the United States and to businesses domiciled in the United States." https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/BILLS-116s3571is/html/BILLS-116s3571is.htm
> 
> Se están dando prisa. Aunque lo traiga al hilo, esto no tiene nada que ver con BTC. Es un paso previo a corralito + tipos negativos + aumento de la vigilancia.



Cómo es posible que no venga nada en google sobre eso?


----------



## bullish consensus (8 Sep 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Cómo es posible que no venga nada en google sobre eso?



que significa eso??


----------



## tastas (9 Sep 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Cómo es posible que no venga nada en google sobre eso?



Ya, yo lo he compartido desde Twitter de fuentes que no suelen publicar basura.
No me he detenido mucho en verificar el documento, quería pasar las noticias de prensa sobre el tema y tampoco he encontrado nada.
Me parece demasiado precipitado para ser cierto.


----------



## tastas (9 Sep 2020)

bullish consensus dijo:


> que significa eso??



Todos los bancos de la reserva Federal deben dar a los estadounidenses un monedero digital de USD. En enero de 2021

Es decir, la digitalización final del dólar.


----------



## Compra.Bitcoin (10 Sep 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Todos los bancos de la reserva Federal deben dar a los estadounidenses un monedero digital de USD. En enero de 2021
> 
> Es decir, la digitalización final del dólar.



es decir, el final de los bancos comerciales, no? ya no tendrian sentido los bancos si la moneda se mueve ya de base completamente en digital.


----------



## Compra.Bitcoin (10 Sep 2020)

latoso dijo:


> Soy novato en esto de las cripto aunque ya entiendo lo basico sobre el funcionamiento, los exchangers, el monedero, las precauciones de seguridad y todo eso....
> 
> La primera gran duda es si es tan facil VENDER bitcoins como comprarlos y si ambas cosas son instantaneas o implican un espacio de tiempo ademas de la tranferencia a cuenta bancaria. Y si es así a qué precio ¿en el momento que lanzas la petición? ¿vendes al exchanger o a otro comprador que opera con el mismo exchanger? ¿comisiones? ¿Realmente los exchangers tienen la pasta para asumir un numero elevado de ventas en un momento dado y a precio burbujado? No me creo na
> 
> Esta bien manejar unos pocos centimos de BTC para hacer compras chorras, pero por la fluctuación de precios diria que todo dios lo usa para especular.



El exchange no te paga los bitcoins de su dinero, el exchange es un intermediario que gestiona un mercado de compradores y vendedores y se lleva una comisión por su trabajo, tu puedes vender siempre al precio que haya de mercado, si está muy alto significa que hay compradores comprando a ese precio, si dejaran de haber compradores (y vendedores) a ese precio el precio iria bajando en base a oferta y demanda, de la misma forma que cuando el precio baja mucho significa que hay vendedores (y compradores) a ese precio.

Ye le tengo metidos mas de 20.000 euros en btc hace años ya

Como dices que eres novato te doy un pequeño resumen para que entiendas mas o menos cual es el sentido de bitcoin mas allá de especular, cuales son las ventajas respecto los euros y los bancos y el oro y porque tiene un valor:

_sirve ( o servirá) para para ser usado como:

-reserva de valor no inflacionaria (será estable en el futuro)

-al no ser físico no hace falta ninguna empresa que custodie tu dinero, no pueden bloquearte la cuenta, eres el dueño al 100% de tu dinero

-envio de dinero a quien quieras del mundo, sin intermediarios, sin pedirle permiso a nadie, sin burocrácia, como si cogieras un fajo de billetes de tu bolsillo y se lo entragaras a la mano del recipiente que puede estar en cualquier otro pais sin que nadie pueda impedirtelo. Altamente portable, puedes disponer de tu dinero desde cualquier parte del mundo, no necesitas declarar tu dinero cuando entras a ningún pais.


-medio de pago a traves de lightning network ( con las tarjetas bancarias pagan comisiones los comercios, todos los gastos de un comercio vienen repercutidos en el precio del producto)._




Cuando todo esto sea posible bitcoin sera estable y no servirá (o servirá menos) para:

hacerse rico/inversión/especulación


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Sep 2020)

Importantísimo

Add schnorrsig module which implements BIP-340 compliant signatures by jonasnick · Pull Request #558 · bitcoin-core/secp256k1

Ya están incorporando las schnorr signatures en las bibliotecas de Bitcoin.


----------



## tastas (12 Sep 2020)

Boludos hablando de las defi. Como el término salió en para ETH, todo lo que no tenga turing completo no son finanzas descentralizadas.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Sep 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Importantísimo
> 
> Add schnorrsig module which implements BIP-340 compliant signatures by jonasnick · Pull Request #558 · bitcoin-core/secp256k1
> 
> Ya están incorporando las schnorr signatures en las bibliotecas de Bitcoin.



El BIP en castellano: BIP:340 en español


----------



## Seronoser (15 Sep 2020)

Compra.Bitcoin dijo:


> es decir, el final de los bancos comerciales, no? ya no tendrian sentido los bancos si la moneda se mueve ya de base completamente en digital.



No exactamente.

El movimiento está en relación con el realizado por China y Rusia. Los chinos ya tienen su e-yuan disponible, tras testarlo durante meses, y lo pondrán en marcha el año que viene. Los rusos harán pruebas con su e-rublo, durante este 2021, para ponerlo en marcha en 2022.

Usa quiere hacer algo parecido, pero tiene un grave problema: las monedas digitales china y rusa se basarán en el patrón oro. Y han sido diseñadas para hundir en el comercio internacional, al dolar (hoy el 90% de las transacciones se hacen en dólares).


----------



## orbeo (16 Sep 2020)

A Kraken le han dado licencia de banco en USA


----------



## MIP (19 Sep 2020)

Interesante propuesta de mejora (borrador de BIP) para reemplazar CPFP y RBF. 

A Replacement for RBF and CPFP.md

La idea es meter una última salida “informativa” y desechable con OP_VER seguido de un vector con los ids de las transacciones promocionadas. 

El mecanismo es ingenioso porque es independiente de la estructura de la transacción a promocionar, lo cual simplifica las comprobaciones en mempool y facilita posibles fixes futuros sin afectar a los contratos de segunda capa como LN.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No exactamente.
> 
> El movimiento está en relación con el realizado por China y Rusia. Los chinos ya tienen su e-yuan disponible, tras testarlo durante meses, y lo pondrán en marcha el año que viene. Los rusos harán pruebas con su e-rublo, durante este 2021, para ponerlo en marcha en 2022.
> 
> Usa quiere hacer algo parecido, pero tiene un grave problema: las monedas digitales china y rusa se basarán en el patrón oro. Y han sido diseñadas para hundir en el comercio internacional, al dolar (hoy el 90% de las transacciones se hacen en dólares).



El problema del patrón oro es que te tienes que creer que tienen respaldo. Es como creer a bitfinex con el Tether.


----------



## mr_nobody (22 Sep 2020)

tienda de oro usana aceptando BTC:

Buy Gold & Silver in the UK from APMEX Global


----------



## tastas (24 Sep 2020)

Ida y vuelta de la sidechain rsk sin depender de terceros.

¿Cómo pasar BTC a rBTC usando el Federation 2wayPeg?

Creo que si esto se consolida como una opción segura y sencilla, ETH está muerto.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Sep 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ida y vuelta de la sidechain rsk sin depender de terceros.
> 
> ¿Cómo pasar BTC a rBTC usando el Federation 2wayPeg?
> 
> Creo que si esto se consolida como una opción segura y sencilla, ETH está muerto.



La verdad es que RSK lleva ya muchos años pero no acaba de despegar...


----------



## tastas (25 Sep 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La verdad es que RSK lleva ya muchos años pero no acaba de despegar...



A mi también me da la impresión de que a este proyecto no se le presta la atención debida, pero aún así no creo que vaya tan lento.
RSK necesitaba de Segwit para funcionar, lo que se activó hace 3 años, en julio de 2017. RSK se activa en mainnet en enero de 2018 y la principal aplicación que es (en mi opinión) money on chain debe llevar un año en funcionamiento. Ahora han portado uniswap, llegará sovrygn (que aún no entiendo pero parece tener muchas promesas), también está RIF que creo que pivota sobre Money on chain... Vamos, que parece que los proyectos empiezan a llegar ahora. En cosa de 2 años y medio no está mal, RBTC es un token que debería tener igual valor que BTC así que a menos que estés siguiendo el desarrollo pocas noticias te van a llegar.
Quizá meta la pata, pero ¿qué se ha hecho en ETH antes de MakerDAO? Las aplicaciones de smart contracts complejos que de verdad tienen relevancia las estamos empezando a ver desde hace poco. Hasta ahora, ETH ha prometido ser la solución de escalabilidad en la capa principal que BTC no quiso ser, funcionar con PoS y ser la máquina de computación descentralizada. Una ya vemos que no, la otra está por hacerse (y tenemos razones para creer que solo ahondará en la centralización de la plataforma) y la tercera puede ser desbancada en cualquier momento por RSK.

----

Por cierto, en Rusia ya van a ir a degüello a por aquéllos que hayan disfrutado de lo KYCizado.
Tres años de cárcel para quienes no declaren sus bitcoins, la propuesta de Rusia


----------



## mr_nobody (26 Sep 2020)

Esta edición de KR esta interesante, entrevistan al CEO de MicroStrategy


----------



## MIP (27 Sep 2020)




----------



## _______ (1 Oct 2020)

400k en diciembre 2021?


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Oct 2020)

_______ dijo:


> 400k en diciembre 2021?



No veo por qué no.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Oct 2020)

_______ dijo:


> 400k en diciembre 2021?



Esto se escribió hace como un año y el análisis y la conclusión final dice que podría ser:

Bitcoin Halving — Everything You Need to Know


----------



## tastas (2 Oct 2020)

EEUU metiendo sus narices donde no les llaman. Luego no detienen a un banquero ni que le pillen en plena vorágine asesina.

BitMEX es acusado de operar ilegalmente en Estados Unidos; un cofundador detenido


----------



## Thundercat (2 Oct 2020)

tastas dijo:


> EEUU metiendo sus narices donde no les llaman. Luego no detienen a un banquero ni que le pillen en plena vorágine asesina.
> 
> BitMEX es acusado de operar ilegalmente en Estados Unidos; un cofundador detenido



Joder no quiero que me cierren mi casino de confianza.


----------



## _______ (3 Oct 2020)

Burnas tengo entendido que en Portugal no se paga ningun impueato por la ganancia por venta de criptomonedas. 

Alguien piece comfirmrlo?

@Sota_de_espadas


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Oct 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Burnas tengo entendido que en Portugal no se paga ningun impueato por la ganancia por venta de criptomonedas.
> 
> Alguien piece comfirmrlo?
> 
> @Sota_de_espadas



No estoy puesto en el tema, hace ya tiempo decidí que la mejor estrategia es Buy&Hold.


----------



## _______ (3 Oct 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No estoy puesto en el tema, hace ya tiempo decidí que la mejor estrategia es Buy&Hold.



Si esta muy bien pero si es cierto que en un al sube a 400000 no todo es hold y hacerse viego mAh Rico igual estaría bien poder vender una parte sin que te roben y comprarte una casa


----------



## Rajoy (3 Oct 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Burnas tengo entendido que en Portugal no se paga ningun impueato por la ganancia por venta de criptomonedas.
> 
> Alguien piece comfirmrlo?
> 
> @Sota_de_espadas



En Portugal, de momento, no se paga por las plusvalías generadas en la venta de criptomonedas, en el impuesto sobre la renta. Aunque eso puede cambiar y posiblemente lo hará.

Para mi lo más interesante no es eso, es que no se paga por el impuesto sobre el patrimonio ni existe nada que se parezca al modelo 720 donde, os recuerdo, se deben declarar las criptomonedas que uno posea.
Si tu residencia fiscal está en España, en el modelo 720 has de declarar su posesión, no su venta, independientemente de que estés obligado o no a hacer declaración de patrimonio, lo cual toca bastante los huevecillos. Y os recuerdo que la obligación de presentarlo no prescribe y que las multas e intereses por no hacerlo pueden superar lo no declarado.

En Portugal, además, las donaciones a familiares en primer grado (padres e hijos) están exentas, lo mismo que las sucesiones en primer grado.

Hay otros destinos igual o más atractivos a nivel fiscal pero, obviamente, hay muchos otros aspectos que contemplar si uno se decide a hacer las maletas ...
Hace tiempo que os dije que España es un infierno fiscal y que, a poco que tengáis algo de patrimonio en criptos, conviene pensar en emigrar.
Y con la ruina que se avecina ni te cuento ...


----------



## _______ (3 Oct 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> En Portugal, de momento, no se paga por las plusvalías generadas en la venta de criptomonedas, en el impuesto sobre la renta. Aunque eso puede cambiar y posiblemente lo hará.
> 
> Para mi lo más interesante no es eso, es que no se paga por el impuesto sobre el patrimonio ni existe nada que se parezca al modelo 720 donde, os recuerdo, se deben declarar las criptomonedas que uno posea.
> Si tu residencia fiscal está en España, en el modelo 720 has de declarar su posesión, no su venta, independientemente de que estés obligado o no a hacer declaración de patrimonio, lo cual toca bastante los huevecillos. Y os recuerdo que la obligación de presentarlo no prescribe y que las multas e intereses por no hacerlo pueden superar lo no declarado.
> ...



720 declarado ilegal por europa. Lo del 720 es como decir otra hay que llevar bozal haga todo lo que le digan.

Crees que cambiará en 2021 en Portugal? No creo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Oct 2020)

Van a por McAfee:

John McAfee ha sido detenido en España: el creador del antivirus será extraditado por evasión de impuestos con criptomonedas


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Oct 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Van a por McAfee:
> 
> John McAfee ha sido detenido en España: el creador del antivirus será extraditado por evasión de impuestos con criptomonedas



Y bien merecidamente lo tiene, todo hay que decirlo. Lleva tiempo pumpeando mierdas.


----------



## sirpask (6 Oct 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> En Portugal, de momento, no se paga por las plusvalías generadas en la venta de criptomonedas, en el impuesto sobre la renta. Aunque eso puede cambiar y posiblemente lo hará.
> 
> Para mi lo más interesante no es eso, es que no se paga por el impuesto sobre el patrimonio ni existe nada que se parezca al modelo 720 donde, os recuerdo, se deben declarar las criptomonedas que uno posea.
> Si tu residencia fiscal está en España, en el modelo 720 has de declarar su posesión, no su venta, independientemente de que estés obligado o no a hacer declaración de patrimonio, lo cual toca bastante los huevecillos. Y os recuerdo que la obligación de presentarlo no prescribe y que las multas e intereses por no hacerlo pueden superar lo no declarado.
> ...



Pero el 720 es solo para mas de 50.000€ no?


----------



## Rajoy (7 Oct 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Pero el 720 es solo para mas de 50.000€ no?



Efectivamente. Existe la obligación de declarar por medio de ese modelo los bienes situados en el extranjero o las criptomonedas cuando su importe sea superior a 50.000€


----------



## _______ (8 Oct 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Efectivamente. Existe la obligación de declarar por medio de ese modelo los bienes situados en el extranjero o las criptomonedas cuando su importe sea superior a 50.000€



El 720 Es ilegal

Sentencia europea


----------



## Thundercat (8 Oct 2020)

_______ dijo:


> El 720 Es ilegal
> 
> Sentencia europea



Si pero a recurrir y como no salga te sacan hasta las muelas.


----------



## Arctic (8 Oct 2020)

Square, compañía dirigida por Jack Dorsey, también CEO de Twitter, acaba de anunciar que ha invertido el 1% de sus activos liquidos en Bitcoin. 50 millones de dólares. Primero fue MicroStrategy y ahora Square. Esto ya ha empezado y no va a parar ni de coña. Falta que entren los troll y shitcoiners a contar aquí su vida y ya sabéis lo que toca.


----------



## tastas (8 Oct 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Square, compañía dirigida por Jack Dorsey, también CEO de Twitter, acaba de anunciar que ha invertido el 1% de sus activos liquidos en Bitcoin. 50 millones de dólares. Primero fue MicroStrategy y ahora Square. Esto ya ha empezado y no va a parar ni de coña. Falta que entren los troll y shitcoiners a contar aquí su vida y ya sabéis lo que toca.



El rally que está empezando, tal como se dijo, estará muy influenciado por inversores institucionales.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2020)

6 cifras a mi, a corto plazo, no me parece realista de ninguna de las maneras.

Ya me parece llamativo que se haya estabilizado en los 10.000$. Lleva 3 meses que no se mueve mucho. Puede subir algo, claro, y batir el máximo histórico, pero hay lineas que de momento parecen rojas, en mi opinión.

Lo mejor de este año fue que, aunque el Coronabitxo le dio duro, en apenas 1 mes y medio recuperó todo su valor.


----------



## Compra.Bitcoin (11 Oct 2020)

Aunque fuera legal la pollada 720 las criptos no son patrimonio situado en el extranjero, no estan en ningún sitio fisicamente.


Pd, para los que no me conzcais vengo de forocoches, soy un nini que se ha jugado la vida a cara o cruz con bitcoin porque no tengo otra alternativa y estoy convencido de que esto me hará rico y predigo 300k para diciembre de 2021, me podeis llamar farang, buenas noches.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Oct 2020)

Compra.Bitcoin dijo:


> Pd, para los que no me conzcais vengo de forocoches, soy un nini que se ha jugado la vida a cara o cruz con bitcoin porque no tengo otra alternativa y estoy convencido de que esto me hará rico y predigo 300k para diciembre de 2021



A ver si en diciembre 2021 recordamos este mensaje y vemos que tal ha ido la cosa .


----------



## MIP (11 Oct 2020)

Lo más gracioso es que los que claman “prudencia” en los 10K verán perfectamente lógica la compra cuando esté en 20k.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Oct 2020)

*la tasa de hash alcanzó nuevos máximos históricos durante el fin de semana*, lo que sugiere que se está dedicando más potencia informática que nunca a la minería. 

De acuerdo con los datos de los recursos de monitoreo *Bitinfocharts* y* Blockchain*, *la tasa de hash alcanzó 155 exahashes por segundo (EH/s)*. 130 EH/s marcó un aumento de diez veces en comparación con cuando el par BTC/USD alcanzó sus máximos históricos de $20,000 en diciembre de 2017.

*La tasa de hash es difícil de medir con precisión y diferentes herramientas producen resultados diferentes*, pero la trayectoria es clara: *los mineros de Bitcoin son optimistas.*

Como Cointelegraph suele informar, una teoría popular sugiere que los máximos en la tasa de hash y los saltos en la dificultad de la red *tienden a producir aumentos de precio de Bitcoin más adelante. 

“El precio correcto ajustado por la tasa de hash para #Bitcoin en este momento es aprox $32,000 por moneda"*, comentó la semana pasada* Max Keizer*, uno de los principales defensores de la teoría


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Oct 2020)

Los legisladores españoles recibieron Bitcoin en un intento para promover la industria


----------



## Thundercat (13 Oct 2020)

No sé, desde que todo tipo de empresas de trading se metió en los exchanges no veo el motivo por el cual deba subir a 100k, siendo que el mercado lo mueven los bots.


----------



## Thundercat (13 Oct 2020)

Pero ahí sólo están las reservas, no los bitcoin que mueven. Y además sin contar derivados que es donde más liquidez hay. De todas formas es buen dato pero no concluye nada.


----------



## tastas (13 Oct 2020)

El Gobierno aprueba la ley de lucha contra el fraude fiscal para ingresar 800 millones en un año

Se quieren quedar con nuestros bitcoins.
Las dificultades que tienen los gobiernos para pronunciar la palabra Bitcoin me recuerdan a Zapatero y lo que le costó decir crisis.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Oct 2020)

Hoy se ha dado un paso más en la hoja de ruta del tema Schnorr/Taproot/Tapscript:



Implement BIP 340-342 validation (Schnorr/taproot/tapscript) by sipa · Pull Request #19953 · bitcoin/bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Oct 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hoy se ha dado un paso más en la hoja de ruta del tema Schnorr/Taproot/Tapscript:
> 
> 
> 
> Implement BIP 340-342 validation (Schnorr/taproot/tapscript) by sipa · Pull Request #19953 · bitcoin/bitcoin



Se viene to lo gordo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Oct 2020)

Vaya máquina el Wuille. Todavía no sé cómo la CIA no lo ha enterrado en hormigón. Él solito va a conseguir que Bitcoin pase de ser versión 0.x a ser versión 1.0

Lo que están incorporando ahora al código es tan importante que es como cuando en los arcos de las bóvedas de las catedrales góticas colocaban la pieza "clave".


----------



## Edu.R (15 Oct 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vaya máquina el Wuille. Todavía no sé cómo la CIA no lo ha enterrado en hormigón. Él solito va a conseguir que Bitcoin pase de ser versión 0.x a ser versión 1.0
> 
> Lo que están incorporando ahora al código es tan importante que es como cuando en los arcos de las bóvedas de las catedrales góticas colocaban la pieza "clave".



Estafa piramidal y eso.


----------



## MIP (16 Oct 2020)

Una serie de artículos muy buenos donde se explican las firmas Schnorr en detalle

Schnorr Series Summary - Suredbits


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Oct 2020)

OKEx a tomar por culo. He leído por ahí que almacenaba algo más de 200k bitcoins (no encuentro ahora el link donde lo leí, lo siento)

Not your keys, not your coins.


----------



## Digamelon (16 Oct 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vaya máquina el Wuille. Todavía no sé cómo la CIA no lo ha enterrado en hormigón. Él solito va a conseguir que Bitcoin pase de ser versión 0.x a ser versión 1.0
> 
> Lo que están incorporando ahora al código es tan importante que es como cuando en los arcos de las bóvedas de las catedrales góticas colocaban la pieza "clave".



¿Y qué están incorporando?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Oct 2020)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Y qué están incorporando?



Las schnorr signatures y el taproot


----------



## tastas (18 Oct 2020)

Uniswap está generando más tasas que BTC. Crypto Fees


----------



## uhnitas (18 Oct 2020)

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (18 Oct 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk



En mi opinión, el cambio lo van a marcar China y Rusia con sus eyuanes y erublos, basados en sus reservas de oro.

China ya lo tiene listo y empezará a usarlo en el 2021.
Rusia aún está en pruebas, pero se ha preparado aún mejor que China, depreciando el rublo un 40% en tan solo 9 meses.

Solo falta ver qué hace Usa. Con su nivel de deuda tiene las manos atadas, pero el dolar sigue siendo el número uno...de momento...
Tiempos interesantes.

El que no tenga oro y criptos, va a ser esclavo total del nuevo sistema financiero supercontrolador, que se nos viene encima. Y de la hiperinflación que se cierne sobre el mundo en general, y Europa en particular.


----------



## mr_nobody (18 Oct 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> En mi opinión, el cambio lo van a marcar China y Rusia con sus eyuanes y erublos, basados en sus reservas de oro.
> 
> China ya lo tiene listo y empezará a usarlo en el 2021.
> Rusia aún está en pruebas, pero se ha preparado aún mejor que China, depreciando el rublo un 40% en tan solo 9 meses.
> ...


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Oct 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Uniswap está generando más tasas que BTC. Crypto Fees



Lo que no me queda claro de esos datos es si las comisiones de Uniswap están ya incluidas en las comisiones de ETH. Al final todo lo que se mueven en US son tokens de ETH y pagan fees en la red de ETH. Luego a mayores estan las propias comisiones de US por encima que no se si es lo que se esta contabilizando en esa tabla.


----------



## tastas (19 Oct 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo que no me queda claro de esos datos es si las comisiones de Uniswap están ya incluidas en las comisiones de ETH. Al final todo lo que se mueven en US son tokens de ETH y pagan fees en la red de ETH. Luego a mayores estan las propias comisiones de US por encima que no se si es lo que se esta contabilizando en esa tabla.



No creo que hayan hecho la trampa de sumar dos veces lo mismo.
De todos modos es algo a lo que hay que prestarle atención. Aunque queda claro que ethereum no ha solucionado la escalabilidad como clamaban hace unos años, que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar todas esas tasas no se puede ignorar.


----------



## barborico (19 Oct 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No creo que hayan hecho la trampa de sumar dos veces lo mismo.
> De todos modos es algo a lo que hay que prestarle atención. Aunque queda claro que ethereum no ha solucionado la escalabilidad como clamaban hace unos años, que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar todas esas tasas no se puede ignorar.



Es por el front-running, si alguien mete una compra gorda en uniswap hay bots que luchan por comprar antes y vender despues (por no hablar de que ese poder lo tienen los mineros en exclusiva, el elegir el orden de transacciones dentro de un bloque eth).

Por eso eth es una puta mierda pinchada en un palo para aplicaciones descentralizadas. En ETH y en todas excepto una no hay admisión descentralizada de nuevas transacciones. El minero decide lo que se pone en el bloque.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (21 Oct 2020)

Paypal permitirá usar bitcoin para realizar compras.

Fuente: reuters.

Abrónchese los cinturones.


----------



## mr_nobody (21 Oct 2020)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Paypal permitirá usar bitcoin para realizar compras.
> 
> Fuente: reuters.
> 
> Abrónchese los cinturones.



Gran noticia, pero recordad: "not your keys, not your coins"


----------



## Seronoser (21 Oct 2020)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Paypal permitirá usar bitcoin para realizar compras.
> 
> Fuente: reuters.
> 
> Abrónchese los cinturones.



Es un primer paso, aunque no completo, ya que el comerciante seguirá recibiendo fiat y no btc. Esos btc se los queda Paypal.
Sólo falta que Amazon de el paso, que no debe andar muy lejos...


----------



## MIP (21 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Gran noticia, pero recordad: "not your keys, not your coins"



Aparte que a los 5 minutos de hacer la transacción el gobierno de turno tendrá todos tus datos.


----------



## Josar (21 Oct 2020)

PayPal permitirá comprar, mantener y vender con criptodivisas a través de su pasarela de pago


----------



## Edu.R (21 Oct 2020)

Viene la Segunda ola


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Oct 2020)

Ojo a los términos y condiciones del quilombo de Paypal, no te deja sacar los BTC a tu wallet ni te cede las claves privadas, a parte de que es todo muy KYC/AML. Es decir una puta mierda.


----------



## uhnitas (21 Oct 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo a los términos y condiciones del quilombo de Paypal, no te deja sacar los BTC a tu wallet ni te cede las claves privadas, a parte de que es todo muy KYC/AML. Es decir una puta mierda.



Un reclamo de gacelas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (21 Oct 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo a los términos y condiciones del quilombo de Paypal, no te deja sacar los BTC a tu wallet ni te cede las claves privadas, a parte de que es todo muy KYC/AML. Es decir una puta mierda.



Para nosotros sí, pero para Paco y Charo, que se piensan que BTC es de mafiosos, es un primer paso.

A mí me parece una noticia cojonuda.


----------



## Josar (21 Oct 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo a los términos y condiciones del quilombo de Paypal, no te deja sacar los BTC a tu wallet ni te cede las claves privadas, a parte de que es todo muy KYC/AML. Es decir una puta mierda.



No es el objetivo final, pero una empresa como PayPal que acepte bitcoins es darle veracidad a nivel mundial para muchos escépticos


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Oct 2020)

Bueno sí, reconozco que le da publicidad y difusión al BTC.


----------



## tastas (21 Oct 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo a los términos y condiciones del quilombo de Paypal, no te deja sacar los BTC a tu wallet ni te cede las claves privadas, a parte de que es todo muy KYC/AML. Es decir una puta mierda.



Es PayPal, ¿qué esperabas?


----------



## _______ (21 Oct 2020)

El bicho empieza a dispraese, el bicho ha, decidido que se va de viaje to the Moon los siguientes 14 meses


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Oct 2020)

Jaaaai dalme argo payos agarraos.


----------



## MIP (22 Oct 2020)

Novedades en 0.21, la migración a multicarteras basadas en descriptores y el definitivo abandono de Berkeley DB 4.8 por SQLite

Esto permitirá una mejor integración con carteras hardware, ya que desde 0.17 hasta ahora se estaba haciendo todo con hacks y apaños. 


What's Coming To The Bitcoin Core Wallet in 0.21


----------



## HOOOR (22 Oct 2020)

Ya muchos analistas pronostican que es probable que no lo volvamos a ver a menos de 10.000$ nunca mas, o almenos en muchos años...


----------



## Klapaucius (22 Oct 2020)

Qué lástima cuando estuvo a 3000 y no compré


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Oct 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Qué lástima cuando estuvo a 3000 y no compré




Esperemos que alguno aprenda de esa lección y no venga dentro de no mucho tiempo diciendo: "Qué lástima cuando estuvo a 13.000 y no compré"


----------



## calamatron (22 Oct 2020)

Efectivamente,me hace gracia q luego vengan los lloros.
Comprar ahora o perdereis el tren.
Yo ya lo perdi y prefiero irme a iota q esta tirada


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Oct 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Efectivamente,me hace gracia q luego vengan los lloros.
> Comprar ahora o perdereis el tren.
> Yo ya lo perdi y prefiero irme a iota q esta tirada



Efectivamente, está tirada. A ver si adivinas el motivo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Oct 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> Efectivamente,me hace gracia q luego vengan los lloros.
> Comprar ahora o perdereis el tren.
> Yo ya lo perdi y prefiero irme a iota q esta tirada



Y esto, queridos amigos, es la diferencia entre un bitcoinero y un shitcoinero.


----------



## ertitoagus (23 Oct 2020)

se está quedando una recta final de año interesante....


----------



## HOOOR (23 Oct 2020)

En mi humilde opinión Iota aun no ha demostrado nada, tiene que dar alguna señal, ya sea técnica o fundamental que anime a invertir. Bitcoin tiene razones fundamentales y técnicas. Btc es un deposito de valor en un escenario de depreciacion del fiat, y iota no. 

El unico inconveniente que le veo a btc frente a iota es lo de sus costes demineria, pero eso ahora mismo no es algo grave. Si en el futuro eso no se arregla, tal vez iota si sea una alternativa pero a dia de hoy no. Tampoco estan implementadas las redes 5g como para que iota deje de ser un proyecto para convertirse en una realidas. Bitcoin si es una realidad a dia de hoy. Hasta puedes utilizarlo para comprar por paypal. Tiene su utilidad. Que te da iota?? Nada, nada de eso...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Oct 2020)

HOOOR dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión Iota aun no ha demostrado nada, tiene que dar alguna señal, ya sea técnica o fundamental que anime a invertir. Bitcoin tiene razones fundamentales y técnicas. Btc es un deposito de valor en un escenario de depreciacion del fiat, y iota no.
> 
> El unico inconveniente que le veo a btc frente a iota es lo de sus costes demineria, pero eso ahora mismo no es algo grave. Si en el futuro eso no se arregla, tal vez iota si sea una alternativa pero a dia de hoy no. Tampoco estan implementadas las redes 5g como para que iota deje de ser un proyecto para convertirse en una realidas. Bitcoin si es una realidad a dia de hoy. Hasta puedes utilizarlo para comprar por paypal. Tiene su utilidad. Que te da iota?? Nada, nada de eso...



Si piensas que los costes de minería son "un inconveniente", es que en realidad no has comprendido nada de nada.


----------



## ertitoagus (23 Oct 2020)

El mayor riesgo de Bitcoin es quedarse fuera


----------



## ertitoagus (23 Oct 2020)

IMHO los gobiernos de lo único que se van a preocupar es de obtener su mordida de todo esto. la sra de las cristomonedas es el vivo ejemplo de ello.


----------



## uhnitas (23 Oct 2020)

La señora esa del sur que nos va a desplumar a todos los que tenemos KYC/AML y va a declarar foragidos a los que no. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tolomeo (23 Oct 2020)

La Shiki


----------



## ertitoagus (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## ninfireblade (23 Oct 2020)

HOOOR dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión Iota aun no ha demostrado nada, tiene que dar alguna señal, ya sea técnica o fundamental que anime a invertir. Bitcoin tiene razones fundamentales y técnicas. Btc es un deposito de valor en un escenario de depreciacion del fiat, y iota no.
> 
> El unico inconveniente que le veo a btc frente a iota es lo de sus costes demineria, pero eso ahora mismo no es algo grave. Si en el futuro eso no se arregla, tal vez iota si sea una alternativa pero a dia de hoy no. Tampoco estan implementadas las redes 5g como para que iota deje de ser un proyecto para convertirse en una realidas. Bitcoin si es una realidad a dia de hoy. Hasta puedes utilizarlo para comprar por paypal. Tiene su utilidad. Que te da iota?? Nada, nada de eso...



Muchos cometéis el error de pensar que los costes de minería de bitcoin son un problema, cuando en realidad eso es justo lo que le aporta seguridad. Si fuera gratis minar también sería gratis atacar.


----------



## Thundercat (23 Oct 2020)

No se pueden poner puertas al campo. Y ni siquiera hace falta saber nada de blockchain ni de tecnología para pasar tu dinero a Bitcoin o Monero y que les den por el culo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Oct 2020)

Grayscale añade unos "geniales USD 300 millones" en un día y 1,000 millones esta semana

Michael Saylor afirma que la compañía conservará sus Bitcoin durante "100 años"


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Oct 2020)

El aumento del precio de Bitcoin a 500,000 dólares es inevitable según los gemelos Winklevoss


----------



## tastas (24 Oct 2020)

Ya dije que si creías que Bitcoin iba a fracasar, te tocaba demostrar por qué. El peso de la prueba cambiaba de bando.



Jp morgan resulta que también son bitcoiners de toda la vida.


----------



## calamatron (24 Oct 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y esto, queridos amigos, es la diferencia entre un bitcoinero y un shitcoinero.



El q rie el ultimo rie mejor,eso si despues de junio del 2021 no vengais con lloros de xq no compraria en su momento.
Es cuestion de tiempo de lo q se viene con iota,pero algunos parece q no lo quereis ver,y q con esto no digo q bitcoin no va a subir tambien logicamente,pero nose xq teneis esa rabia a iota si esto se trata de ganar todos pasta y no ser nazis de una o otro,es absurtdo no lo siguiente.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Oct 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Jp morgan resulta que también son bitcoiners de toda la vida.



Siempre lo fueron pero tenían que evitar que la gente comprara. Si no subiría el precio y les saldrían más caras sus compras.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Oct 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> El q rie el ultimo rie mejor,eso si despues de junio del 2021 no vengais con lloros de xq no compraria en su momento.
> Es cuestion de tiempo de lo q se viene con iota,pero algunos parece q no lo quereis ver,y q con esto no digo q bitcoin no va a subir tambien logicamente,pero nose xq teneis esa rabia a iota si esto se trata de ganar todos pasta y no ser nazis de una o otro,es absurtdo no lo siguiente.




No se trata de ganar pasta, es mucho más que eso. Se trata de tener soberanía absoluta sobre tus ahorros. Si encima ganas dinero pues bienvenido sea por supuesto, pero ese no es el objetivo principal.


----------



## uhnitas (24 Oct 2020)

calamatron dijo:


> El q rie el ultimo rie mejor,eso si despues de junio del 2021 no vengais con lloros de xq no compraria en su momento.
> Es cuestion de tiempo de lo q se viene con iota,pero algunos parece q no lo quereis ver,y q con esto no digo q bitcoin no va a subir tambien logicamente,pero nose xq teneis esa rabia a iota si esto se trata de ganar todos pasta y no ser nazis de una o otro,es absurtdo no lo siguiente.



Yo no estoy aquí para ganar la pasta que tu tienes en mente. Tampoco soy un japi-jipi que está aquí por la tecnología.
Estoy aquí para ganar yo y los que viene detrás mio, poder adquisitivo, que no es lo mismo que tu dices y de paso ganar algún grado de libertad respecto a un sistema con el que estoy en desacuerdo.

Iota no me ofrece lo que yo busco.




Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (24 Oct 2020)

Llevo mucho tiempo sin entrar a blockchain.com
Como norma general, huye de empresas que se apropian de palabras del mundillo (coinbase, blockchain, bitcoin, crypto...)


----------



## uhnitas (25 Oct 2020)




----------



## Donald Draper (25 Oct 2020)

Claro, mi duda es también esa. Yo quiero comprar más para llevarlo al trezor pero de alguna forma tengo que enviar dinero desde donde recibo nómina a algún lado -posiblemente a extranjero- y eso canta. A menos que sea tipo localbitcoin o algo asi, claro...¿qué soluciones hay para una persona no técnica?


----------



## alopecio (25 Oct 2020)

No dudo de la buena voluntad de nadie, pero el código de Exodus no es auditable.


----------



## ElCuervo (25 Oct 2020)

Qué os parecen Monero, Zcash y Dash? Puede merecer la pena comprarlas?


----------



## tastas (25 Oct 2020)

ElCuervo dijo:


> Qué os parecen Monero, Zcash y Dash? Puede merecer la pena comprarlas?



Sí, si te gustan monero, zcash y dash. No, si no te gustan.
Tienes un hilo de especulación en alts.


----------



## Donald Draper (25 Oct 2020)

Pero estás dando por supuesto que el inicio es bitcoin y es moneda fiat el inicio. Fiat a bitcoin sin que haya transferencia al extranjero de por medio, me refiro.


----------



## tastas (25 Oct 2020)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Pero estás dando por supuesto que el inicio es bitcoin y es moneda fiat el inicio. Fiat a bitcoin sin que haya transferencia al extranjero de por medio, me refiro.



Bisq intercambios en mano o transferencia sepa. Si te preocupa que vayan al extranjero, selecciona intercambiar solo con españoles.


----------



## Donald Draper (25 Oct 2020)

las de efectivo son bitnovo?gracias!


----------



## MIP (25 Oct 2020)

Este artículo tiene ya unos años pero lo he visto por ahí y me ha parecido interesante.
Nobody Understands Bitcoin (And That’s OK)


----------



## MIP (25 Oct 2020)

Usa google translate, vago.


----------



## alopecio (26 Oct 2020)

Breve:
Las criptomonedas levantan suspicacias al FBI y otras agencias que han abrasado a peticiones de información a Coinbase


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Oct 2020)

Máximo 250 euros por compra. A partir de ahí toca identificarse. Pero al ser anónimo hasta esa cantidad, puedes volver a comprar las veces que quieras. La comisión es muy alta, excesívamente, como en los cajeros.
Muy importante: En caja tienen que darte un código que introduces en la web y te mandan tus bitcoins. Las cajeras no suelen saber nada de esto, hay que decírselo.
Da igual la cripto que compres en la tarjeta, que en la web eliges la que quieras.
Hablo de cuando yo lo probé, hace unos años. Desconozco si ha cambiado la mecánica.
Poco recomendable, en mi opinión.

pd- Es que van!


----------



## mr_nobody (26 Oct 2020)

Creeis que la caída que acaba de suceder ahora mismo en el precio del BTC se debe a Bitfinex o parecido haciendo de las suyas con tether? A menudo suceden y siempre me pregunto por que...


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2020)

Que tiempos aquellos cuando había fluctuaciones de 30-50$ y se hacían fiestas o venía el agorero de turno a decir lo de la estafa piramidal.

Ahora pierde 300-500$ de valor, y es un día más en la oficina.


----------



## Pedre (26 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Creeis que la caída que acaba de suceder ahora mismo en el precio del BTC se debe a Bitfinex o parecido haciendo de las suyas con tether? A menudo suceden y siempre me pregunto por que...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 469097



jejeje, hombre, si pones una gráfica un poco más ámplia verás que esa caída no es más que una pequeña parte de lo que ha subido:


----------



## mr_nobody (27 Oct 2020)

Singapore’s largest bank reportedly launching crypto trading and custody


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2020)

Estamos aun lejos, pero el máximo de 2017 se empieza a asomar por la ventana. Y aquello fue un burbujote.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Oct 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estamos aun lejos, pero el máximo de 2017 se empieza a asomar por la ventana. Y aquello fue un burbujote.



Lo que en 2017 fue burbujote pronto será una consolidacion


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Oct 2020)

Chuuuu Chuuuu, aunque tengo el culo apretado porque habrá mucho hodler que con la ruina actual en cuanto escasee el cash empiece a liquidar. Confiemos en la impresora.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2020)

Iran Changes Law to Use Bitcoin For Imports

Si es cierta esta noticia se trata de algo muy serio, el estado de Irán aceptando y comerciando con bitcoins y de paso jodiendo al dólar.

El dólar está muerto.

Lo veo mucho más importante que lo de PayPal, que no deja de ser un medio de pago mas.


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Iran Changes Law to Use Bitcoin For Imports
> 
> Si es cierta esta noticia se trata de algo muy serio, el estado de Irán aceptando y comerciando con bitcoins y de paso jodiendo al dólar.
> 
> ...



Los de coinbase deben tener los servidores petados de correos del FBI, la CIA y el Pentágono.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Los de coinbase deben tener los servidores petados de correos del FBI, la CIA y el Pentágono.



No creo que los iraníes se vayan a hacer una cuenta precisamente allí.


----------



## alopecio (29 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Los de coinbase deben tener los servidores petados de correos del FBI, la CIA y el Pentágono.



Coinbase received 1,914 requests in 6 months from FBI, ICE and other agencies


----------



## dendoheroe94 (31 Oct 2020)

Bitcoin Miners In Iran Have A New Buyer: The Central Bank 

ahora se suben los bancos centrales , porque sera???


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Oct 2020)

Hoy se cumplen 12 años de esto:









También hoy se ha superado el ATH del 2019, con la diferencia de que aquello fue una minuburbuja y lo de ahora ha sido un crecimiento orgánico y natural. Próxima parada los 20.000 pipazos.


----------



## tolomeo (31 Oct 2020)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Pero estás dando por supuesto que el inicio es bitcoin y es moneda fiat el inicio. Fiat a bitcoin sin que haya transferencia al extranjero de por medio, me refiro.



https://hodlhodl.com

Compra y Vende Criptos En El Mercado P2P De LocalCryptos


----------



## Fukuoka San (31 Oct 2020)




----------



## MIP (3 Nov 2020)

Un vistazo al nuevo pool de liquidez de LN

Lightning Pool: A Technical Deep-Dive

Esto podría llevar a LN a otro nivel, ya que permitiría solicitar y ofertar liquidez en LN permitiendo una mayor eficiencia de capital y abriendo la puerta a servicios de adopción masiva sin tener que abrir millones de canales LN. 

Además tiene la ventaja de ser non-custodial. 

La pena: que aún está en alpha sin muchas características y sin apoyo a c-lightning.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Nov 2020)

Es lo que leí por ahí, que el año pasado se llegaron a los 13.000 o 14.000 $ y hace unos días se superó ese ATH, pero tampoco sé las cifras exactas.


----------



## GarfielD147 (3 Nov 2020)

Hola gente, tengo una pregunta de carácter fiscal...

Cómo va el tema de las pérdidas? Si tienes pérdidas puedes compensar con beneficios de los cuatro años siguientes, no? Pero y si tienes pérdidas y compras (después de esa venta con pérdidas) en ese mismo año, Sigues pudiendo compensar pérdidas ?

Cómo entra aquí el tema de vender activos extranjeros y todo eso? En qué afectaría?

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (3 Nov 2020)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo una pregunta de carácter fiscal...
> 
> Cómo va el tema de las pérdidas? Si tienes pérdidas puedes compensar con beneficios de los cuatro años siguientes, no? Pero y si tienes pérdidas y compras (después de esa venta con pérdidas) en ese mismo año, Sigues pudiendo compensar pérdidas ?
> 
> ...



Si le comunicas a Hacienda tus pérdidas, te harán la ola, porque ya te tendrán localizado. A ti, y a tus BTC.
Y quien dice Hacienda, dice cualquier país de la UE.
Y quien dice cualquier país de la UE, dice cualquier país con convenio de doble imposición.

En total, para que te hagas una idea, tu comunicación de pérdidas y *tu posesión de BTC, estará en los sistemas de al menos 90 países del mundo.*

Tú mismo.
Saludos,


----------



## GarfielD147 (3 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si le comunicas a Hacienda tus pérdidas, te harán la ola, porque ya te tendrán localizado. A ti, y a tus BTC.
> Y quien dice Hacienda, dice cualquier país de la UE.
> Y quien dice cualquier país de la UE, dice cualquier país con convenio de doble imposición.
> 
> ...



Pero una vez que vendes no se supone que hacienda ya te tiene localizado? Vamos lo que leí y me han dicho... Que hacienda anda pidiendo info a exchanges etc...

Por lo que una vez vendido, aunque tengas el Fiat en el exchange... Ya estás marcado.

De no ser así ya me planteo otro tipo de cosas, pero bueno, de todos modos si alguien sabe la respuesta a la pregunta le estaría muy agradecido! O algún manual actualizado sobre este tema...

Saludos

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (3 Nov 2020)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Pero una vez que vendes no se supone que hacienda ya te tiene localizado? Vamos lo que leí y me han dicho... Que hacienda anda pidiendo info a exchanges etc...
> 
> Por lo que una vez vendido, aunque tengas el Fiat en el exchange... Ya estás marcado.
> 
> ...



No, Hacienda no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Pero de nada, te lo aseguro.
Y los culpables (hoy), no son los exchanges, son LOS BANCOS ESPAÑOLES, que son los que pasan información de transferencias a los más conocidos (kraken, coinbase, etc). Pero sin más. Hacienda no tiene ningún tipo de información...salvo que se la regales tú, y gratis.

Hay unos cuantos hilos al respecto, búscalos por aquí.


----------



## GarfielD147 (3 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, Hacienda no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Pero de nada, te lo aseguro.
> Y los culpables (hoy), no son los exchanges, son LOS BANCOS ESPAÑOLES, que son los que pasan información de transferencias a los más conocidos (kraken, coinbase, etc). Pero sin más. Hacienda no tiene ningún tipo de información...salvo que se la regales tú, y gratis.
> 
> Hay unos cuantos hilos al respecto, búscalos por aquí.



Muchas gracias. Me pondré al día con ello. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uhnitas (3 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, Hacienda no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Pero de nada, te lo aseguro.
> Y los culpables (hoy), no son los exchanges, son LOS BANCOS ESPAÑOLES, que son los que pasan información de transferencias a los más conocidos (kraken, coinbase, etc). Pero sin más. Hacienda no tiene ningún tipo de información...salvo que se la regales tú, y gratis.
> 
> Hay unos cuantos hilos al respecto, búscalos por aquí.



Bueno Hacienda sí sabe que se ha mandado pasta a exchanges porque los bancos patrios lo han cascado. Y así aparece el avisito de 'lo sabemos' en los borradores de mucha gente.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Nov 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Bueno Hacienda sí sabe que se ha mandado pasta a exchanges porque los bancos patrios lo han cascado. Y así aparece el avisito de 'lo sabemos' en los borradores de mucha gente.



Tú has leido algo de lo que he escrito?...
Hacienda sabe lo que ALGUNOS bancos le han dicho, en cuanto a transferencias.
Pero ni se lo han dicho TODOS los bancos, ni se lo han dicho los exchanges, ni saben si tu transferencia fue para comprar Ether, BTC, o pesetacoin. Y mucho menos si ganaste, perdiste o te lo gastaste en putas.


----------



## uhnitas (3 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tú has leido algo de lo que he escrito?...
> Hacienda sabe lo que ALGUNOS bancos le han dicho, en cuanto a transferencias.
> Pero ni se lo han dicho TODOS los bancos, ni se lo han dicho los exchanges, ni saben si tu transferencia fue para comprar Ether, BTC, o pesetacoin. Y mucho menos si ganaste, perdiste o te lo gastaste en putas.



Relax.
¿Cómo se sabe eso de algunos y no todos?


----------



## fran1488 (3 Nov 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Relax.
> ¿Cómo se sabe eso de algunos y no todos?



Si haces una transferencia superior a 10k al extranjero, el banco está obligado a informar a hacienda, oficialmente para evitar el blanqueo de capitales. En caso contrario no tiene que informar de nada. Al menos en teoría.


----------



## elKaiser (3 Nov 2020)

Hacienda aquí tiene un control casi total, en la UE controla algo y fuera de la UE no controla una mierda; esa es mi experiencia.


----------



## Esse est deus (4 Nov 2020)

¿Qué interpretais de este tuit?


----------



## Seronoser (4 Nov 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> ¿Qué interpretais de este tuit?



Que el dueño ha movido sus bitcoins, menuda chorprecha


----------



## Klapaucius (5 Nov 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> ¿Qué interpretais de este tuit?



Que ha cambiado de wallet, pero no que le hayan "crackeado el password" como dicen en las respuestas. Eso es una ida de olla.


----------



## _______ (5 Nov 2020)

Al LORO 500 BILLONES DE DÓLARES AMERICANOS DE VOLUMEN 

500mil millones de volumen 


Bye byeeee


----------



## Seronoser (5 Nov 2020)

La devaluación del dolar de hoy de casi un 1%, impulsando al BTC hacia los 15.000 dólares...


----------



## mr_nobody (5 Nov 2020)

pensais que es tarde ya para comprar el mas de btc?


----------



## Seronoser (5 Nov 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> pensais que es tarde ya para comprar el mas de btc?



Te reformulo tu pregunta, que está erróneamente enfocada:
¿Es tarde para seguir perdiendo poder adquisitivo con tu fiat?
Compra Oro o Btc en cuanto tengas ahorros que proteger:

a) Proteger de la inflación
b) Proteger de la devaluación
c) Proteger del fisco
d) Proteger tu anonimato


----------



## Edu.R (5 Nov 2020)

Se vienen los 15.000$. Asi mientras el mundo se va a la mierda, al BTC le da igual.


----------



## mr_nobody (5 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se vienen los 15.000$. Asi mientras el mundo se va a la mierda, al BTC le da igual.



Y ha este paso los 16k manhana


----------



## DEREC (5 Nov 2020)

Me encanta el olor a FOMO por las mañanas.


----------



## Gurney (5 Nov 2020)

En breve, BTC otra vez en el telediario


----------



## Seronoser (5 Nov 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> En breve, BTC otra vez en el telediario



No creo, la gente está preocupada por cuando le dejarán aplaudir en los balcones.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Nov 2020)

Creo que el forero se refería a la minería de asteroides llenos de oro, ya se especula con ello.


----------



## Gurney (5 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No creo, la gente está preocupada por cuando le dejarán aplaudir en los balcones.




No lo dudes, saldremos en las noticias, pero sí, con toque covidiano:

"Ante la situación de inestabilidad producida por el Covid"
"Especuladores en tiempos de pandemia"
"Dinero negro, dinero negro, que no va a sanidad, con la que está cayendo"...

Etc


----------



## Edu.R (5 Nov 2020)

A ver, al BTC se le puede hacer lo que ya sabéis y duplicarlo. Luego todo eso pierde mucho de su valor, pero algo queda.

Cash, Gold y esas cosas.

Aun asi hay muchas analogías con el oro, si.

El oro al principio se usaba como moneda, luego salieron cosas mejores. Nadie dice que no pueda salir una cripto moneda técnicamente mejor en todo que BTC. Pero la marca, ya la tiene.


----------



## uhnitas (5 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, al BTC se le puede hacer lo que ya sabéis y duplicarlo. Luego todo eso pierde mucho de su valor, pero algo queda.
> 
> Cash, Gold y esas cosas.
> 
> ...



No es por la marca, sí por la ventaja de ser el primero (y único imo.) en la invención de la escasez estricta predecible y digital. Eso no se puede ni desinventar ni mejorar.


----------



## MIP (5 Nov 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Que ha cambiado de wallet, pero no que le hayan "crackeado el password" como dicen en las respuestas. Eso es una ida de olla.



Parece que han sido los del FBI...

U.S. Feds Seized Nearly $1 Billion in Bitcoin from Wallet Linked to Silk Road


----------



## Klapaucius (6 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Parece que han sido los del FBI...
> 
> U.S. Feds Seized Nearly $1 Billion in Bitcoin from Wallet Linked to Silk Road



Vale me quedo más tranquilo. No han hackeado ninguna clave. Según dice la noticia lo que pasó fue que en 2012 o 2013, un hacker robó bitcoins de silkroad y los movió a la famosa cartera con una enorme cantidad de bitcoins.
El dueño de silkroad (ross ulbricht) supo del robo y dio con la identidad del hacker. Lo amenazó y pidió que le devolviera los bitcoins. El hacker nunca lo hizo pero no los gastó y quedaron parados en esa cartera hasta este 3 de noviembre de 2020. Día en el que la justicia de California obligó al hacker ceder los bitcoins al gobierno de eeuu.


----------



## Gurney (6 Nov 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Vale me quedo más tranquilo. No han hackeado ninguna clave. Según dice la noticia lo que pasó fue que en 2012 o 2013, un hacker robó bitcoins de silkroad y los movió a la famosa cartera con una enorme cantidad de bitcoins.
> El dueño de silkroad (ross ulbricht) supo del robo y dio con la identidad del hacker. Lo amenazó y pidió que le devolviera los bitcoins. El hacker nunca lo hizo pero no los gastó y quedaron parados en esa cartera hasta este 3 de noviembre de 2020. Día en el que la justicia de California obligó al hacker ceder los bitcoins al gobierno de eeuu.




La historieta es muy sospechosa, la verdad


----------



## Fydodido (6 Nov 2020)

¿Que pasa con el bitcoin que no para de subir? Joder, yo que vendí hace una semana pensando que bajaría con todo esto de las elecciones de USA.

¿Creéis que volverá a bajar o estoy tardando en comprar de nuevo?


----------



## mr_nobody (6 Nov 2020)

Tal y como esta el mundo tal vez salten y digan que han "cazado" un asteroide dorado siendo mentira y esto haga cambiar todos los números del mercado del oro. 

Hemos llegado a tal punto de manipulación en todos los sentidos que no me sorprendería.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (6 Nov 2020)

Fydodido dijo:


> ¿Que pasa con el bitcoin que no para de subir? Joder, yo que vendí hace una semana pensando que bajaría con todo esto de las elecciones de USA.
> 
> ¿Creéis que volverá a bajar o estoy tardando en comprar de nuevo?



Como se te ocurre vender macho esto va a estar subiendo por mucho tiempo, vuelve a comprar anda.

Contra peor vaya por ahí afuera, mejor irá el BTC


----------



## mr_nobody (6 Nov 2020)

En mi opinión la subida de 2017 fue puro FOMO del pueblo ensalzado por la mass media, esta vez parece que hay muchas mas entidades interesadas


----------



## Fydodido (6 Nov 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Como se te ocurre vender macho esto va a estar subiendo por mucho tiempo, vuelve a comprar anda.
> 
> Contra peor vaya por ahí afuera, mejor irá el BTC



Pensaba que caería un poco por el tema Post elecciones.


----------



## MIP (6 Nov 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> En breve, BTC otra vez en el telediario



Ya van asomando la patita 


El enésimo retorno del bitcoin


----------



## esBlackpill.com (6 Nov 2020)

Fydodido dijo:


> Pensaba que caería un poco por el tema Post elecciones.



Mi apuesta es: Subida máxima y constante un año, es decir hasta finales de 2021, y entonces ahí meterá un subida de esas absurdamente altas y ahi petará un burbuja, el BTC caerá hasta unos 15k y paulatinamente seguirá subiendo hasta el nuevo halving donde el proceso se repetirá. Cada vez subirá y subirá más, esto es a corto, medio y muy largo plazo


----------



## RuinedLavender (6 Nov 2020)

Por cuanta cantidad os plantearíais ir a Alemania/Portugal durante 6 meses para pillar la residencia y pasar a FIAT sin intereses?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Nov 2020)

"Está muerto", decían 
Casi 16.000 pipazos y esto no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Thundercat (6 Nov 2020)

Esta vez ha sido poco a poco y sin hacer ruido. Y tapado por la coviiiih


----------



## _______ (6 Nov 2020)

RuinedLavender dijo:


> Por cuanta cantidad os plantearíais ir a Alemania/Portugal durante 6 meses para pillar la residencia y pasar a FIAT sin intereses?



O Portugal o malta


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2020)

Alemania. ¿"Sin intereses"?

Explíquese. Hágase.


----------



## mr_nobody (7 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Parece que han sido los del FBI...
> 
> U.S. Feds Seized Nearly $1 Billion in Bitcoin from Wallet Linked to Silk Road



El chaval ese minimo que se ha llevado una buena tortura usana para que cantara la semilla


----------



## MIP (7 Nov 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> El chaval ese minimo que se ha llevado una buena tortura usana para que cantara la semilla



O le han ofrecido unas “vacaciones” en Guantánamo...

Leyendo por ahí se ve que el asunto es turbio a más no poder.


----------



## DEREC (8 Nov 2020)

RuinedLavender dijo:


> Por cuanta cantidad os plantearíais ir a Alemania/Portugal durante 6 meses para pillar la residencia y pasar a FIAT sin intereses?



Pues eso depende de cada uno, familia, trabajo, responsabilidades. Para alguien sin compromisos y con un trabajo de mierda pues con un ahorro mayor a su sueldo anual ya le compensaría. 

En mi caso supondría dejar mi curro, que difícilmente encontraría algo similar a mi vuelta, por lo que la cantidad a liquidar debería ser algo como para retirarme directamente.


----------



## landlady (8 Nov 2020)

¿Creéis que merece la pena pagar la diferencia de una Trezor One a una Trezor T?

Ahora mismo lo tengo en una wallet Electrum pero estoy pensando en comprar algo más y no sé si pasarme a una hardware wallet.

¿Si tienes BTC en una Trezor a partir de la seed puedes recuperarlos en alguna software wallet? ¿O habría que recuperarlos comprando si o si otra Trezor?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Alemania. ¿"Sin intereses"?
> 
> Explíquese. Hágase.



Aquí hablan del tema:





landlady dijo:


> ¿Creéis que merece la pena pagar la diferencia de una Trezor One a una Trezor T?
> 
> Ahora mismo lo tengo en una wallet Electrum pero estoy pensando en comprar algo más y no sé si pasarme a una hardware wallet.
> 
> ¿Si tienes BTC en una Trezor a partir de la seed puedes recuperarlos en alguna software wallet? ¿O habría que recuperarlos comprando si o si otra Trezor?



La seed es universal y vale para todo tipo de wallets, sean hardware o software, puedes recuperarla con cualquiera. Lo único que hay que recordar es el "derivation path", que se ve que cada wallet puede usar uno distinto.


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2020)

landlady dijo:


> ¿Creéis que merece la pena pagar la diferencia de una Trezor One a una Trezor T?
> 
> Ahora mismo lo tengo en una wallet Electrum pero estoy pensando en comprar algo más y no sé si pasarme a una hardware wallet.
> 
> ¿Si tienes BTC en una Trezor a partir de la seed puedes recuperarlos en alguna software wallet? ¿O habría que recuperarlos comprando si o si otra Trezor?



Yo estoy contento con el modelo antiguo pero lo compré cuando aún no salió la versión nueva. Cualquiera de las dos te servirá, yo seguramente tiraría por el modelo nuevo ya que supongo que le darán soporte por más tiempo.
Recuerda que en trezor, sin password adicional, cualquiera que se quede con tu hardware wallet tendrá acceso a tus fondos mediante procesos relativamente sencillos.

Podrás importar la semilla en cualquier monedero a tu ordenador si pierdes tu trezor, no hará falta comprar otro.


----------



## MIP (8 Nov 2020)

Yo con un Trezor One con passphrase fuerte me vale. 

La única pega es que la tienes que meter por teclado pero hay varias formas de evitar un keylogger. 

Si un día entro en modo paranoico me pillo antes una Coldcard que un Trezor T.


----------



## tastas (8 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo con un Trezor One con passphrase fuerte me vale.
> 
> La única pega es que la tienes que meter por teclado pero hay varias formas de evitar un keylogger.
> 
> Si un día entro en modo paranoico me pillo antes una Coldcard que un Trezor T.



Sí, igual. Y multifirmas.
No he recomendado coldcard porque al parecer su manejo es más complicado.


----------



## MIP (8 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Sí, igual. Y multifirmas.
> No he recomendado coldcard porque al parecer su manejo es más complicado.



Y con todo posiblemente sea bastante menos complicado de manejar que montar un tinglado multifirma.


----------



## ruber et impius (9 Nov 2020)

Enga bonito, enga, baja más.


----------



## SHARKHAN (9 Nov 2020)

No entiendo cómo recomendáis una hardware wallet que oficialmente está rota y ha sido hackeada como es TREZOR. A saber si el día de mañana no te dicen que la passphrase también es suceptible de ser extraída.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Nov 2020)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> No entiendo cómo recomendáis una hardware wallet que oficialmente está rota y ha sido hackeada como es TREZOR. A saber si el día de mañana no te dicen que la passphrase también es suceptible de ser extraída.



No puedes sustraer algo que no existe. La passphrase no se guarda en ningun sitio.


----------



## tastas (9 Nov 2020)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> No entiendo cómo recomendáis una hardware wallet que oficialmente está rota y ha sido hackeada como es TREZOR. A saber si el día de mañana no te dicen que la passphrase también es suceptible de ser extraída.



Cuál recomiendas?


----------



## elKaiser (9 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No puedes sustraer algo que no existe. La passphrase no se guarda en ningun sitio.



??????

Igual pregunto una chorrada, ¿pero como se sabe entonces que la passphrase que has introducido es la correcta?.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Nov 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> ??????
> 
> Igual pregunto una chorrada, ¿pero como se sabe entonces que la passphrase que has introducido es la correcta?.




No hay passphrases correctas e incorrectas. Segun la que metas generara unas direcciones u otras y veras el saldo que hay en esas direcciones.


----------



## MIP (9 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No puedes sustraer algo que no existe. La passphrase no se guarda en ningun sitio.



Correcto, solo de ese modo la Trezor One es usable. 

Por cierto en la última versión de su firmware le han metido que debes confirmar esa pass phrase en la pantalla del aparato. 

En la anterior metieron la posibilidad de crear un PIN “enladrillador” es decir, uno que si lo metes se borra todo. 

Pero hay que activarlo por comando trezorctl (a menos que lo hayan habilitado en la wallet hace poco)


----------



## MIP (9 Nov 2020)

Un poco de humor: cuando quitas P2SH e intentas implementar tu propio esquema de multisig, lo haces mal, y encima no lo pruebas.



nullc comenta:



> P2SH was created in 2012 as a result of work in 2011, before either you or Craig Wright ever heard of Bitcoin, and certainly a long time before blockstream ever existed. Although there was some debate over the details of the construction (e.g. BIP 16 vs BIP 17), community support for the general construction was AFAIK universal. There exists no reason to sunset p2sh that I am aware of, nor do you specify any, and as demonstrated in BSV doing so can contribute to significant damage.


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Nov 2020)

Se registró la marca “bitcoin” en España - The Crypto Legal

vamos, confesar, que salga quien ha sido... seguro que anda por aquí....


----------



## farang (12 Nov 2020)

Hay chat de telegram de esta plataforma bitcoin?


----------



## tastas (12 Nov 2020)

farang dijo:


> Hay chat de telegram de esta plataforma bitcoin?



Qué perdida está la gente por Dios...

Hay miles de chats sobre BTC.
En Directo Bitcoin 2140 corres menos riesgo de ser estafado.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Nov 2020)

Finales de 2013: quilombo de MtGOX, se alcanzaron los 1.200 $ creo recordar.
Principios de 2017: se alcanza dicho ATH, cosa que muchos daban por imposible, pero ocurrió.

Finales de 2017: pumpazo duro hasta los 20.000 $
A ver si se repite la historia y llegamos al ATH a finales de año.


----------



## SHARKHAN (12 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Cuál recomiendas?



Ledger Nano S. No hace falta buscar nada más.


----------



## tastas (13 Nov 2020)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Ledger Nano S. No hace falta buscar nada más.



Para mi no es una opción, ya que usan software propietario.


----------



## farang (13 Nov 2020)

Trezor mejor, es de código abierto al contrario que ledger, con la ''frase'' no te pueden hackear el aparato ni físicamente

A mi la pantalla del ledger se me rompió sin motivo y me tuve que comprar otro

Ledger ha tenido un hackeo de registros de datos personales de sus clientes (es una empresa que vende seguridad y les hackean nuestros datos), trezor elimina todos esos datos no se si era al cabo de dos semanas


----------



## sirpask (14 Nov 2020)

Madre de dios, como/donde se compran ahora los btc sin que te pidan hasta la talla de calzoncillos?


----------



## Aqua Toffana (15 Nov 2020)

Para perros viejos en esto: 

Estoy pensando en emprezar con una DCA (dollar cost average) semanal, metiendo 30 euros semanales y si cae, empezar a meter más, si cae mucho, 1000 de golpe o cosas así. 

Mi objetivo sería tener 1 bitcoin en el corto plazo, pero me da la sensación de que no va a volver por debajo de los 10.000$. 

La cosa es: ¿debería empezar a meter 30€ semanales o espero a que caiga? 

¿Creéis que caerá?


----------



## HOOOR (15 Nov 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Para perros viejos en esto:
> 
> Estoy pensando en emprezar con una DCA (dollar cost average) semanal, metiendo 30 euros semanales y si cae, empezar a meter más, si cae mucho, 1000 de golpe o cosas así.
> 
> ...



Con 120€ mensuales no vas a conseguir un btc nunca, aunque hagas aportaciones extraordinarias. Pero no por ello deja de ser una buena inversión.


----------



## tastas (15 Nov 2020)

Aqua Toffana dijo:


> Para perros viejos en esto:
> 
> Estoy pensando en emprezar con una DCA (dollar cost average) semanal, metiendo 30 euros semanales y si cae, empezar a meter más, si cae mucho, 1000 de golpe o cosas así.
> 
> ...



Comienza ya, si llegas a un btc bien y si no, tampoco te preocupará porque querrá decir que tu inversión ha ido ganando valor con el tiempo.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (16 Nov 2020)

HOOOR dijo:


> Con 120€ mensuales no vas a conseguir un btc nunca, aunque hagas aportaciones extraordinarias. Pero no por ello deja de ser una buena inversión.



No no, 120€ mientras este alto, si ahora pasa de 16k a 10k, cojo y le meto 3000 de golpe. 



tastas dijo:


> Comienza ya, si llegas a un btc bien y si no, tampoco te preocupará porque querrá decir que tu inversión ha ido ganando valor con el tiempo.



Ni había pensando en esto... 

Muchas gracias, me sumo al carro del BTC entonces.


----------



## tastas (16 Nov 2020)

Cada día la carga de la prueba está más virada.
Pasamos de ¿Por qué Bitcoin? a ¿Por qué no Bitcoin?

Algunos dicen que Bitcoin es inevitable. Yo creo que sigue siendo algo de alto riesgo, pero hoy mucho menos que ayer.


----------



## Gusman (16 Nov 2020)

Cada día que pasa hay mas motivos para meter algo en bitcoin.


----------



## mr_nobody (16 Nov 2020)

Ahora que parece que se están empezando a meter en el btc empresas e instituciones, veis probable que vuelvan las caídas del 80%?


----------



## uhnitas (16 Nov 2020)

He visto cosas que no creeríais...


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2020)

Uff dándole duro a los nocoiners


----------



## DEREC (16 Nov 2020)

Le he pedido un nuevo ATH a Papa Noel por navidad.


----------



## tastas (16 Nov 2020)

El principal problema que soluciona Bitcoin es el oro

_"Señores goldbugs, el sistema financiero actual es solo la consecuencia de mercado de lo mal dinero que es el oro para una economía como la actual."_

Haciendo amigos.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (17 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Creéis que ya hemos tocado fondo con los 3.500 $?
> Me parece una buena cifra para entrar si alguien se lo está pensando.



Bueno ojo tuviste. Espero que entraras con todo lo gordo.


----------



## MIP (17 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El principal problema que soluciona Bitcoin es el oro
> 
> _"Señores goldbugs, el sistema financiero actual es solo la consecuencia de mercado de lo mal dinero que es el oro para una economía como la actual."_
> 
> Haciendo amigos.



El oro dejo de ser parte de la economía en 1971, incluso antes si me apuras.

Así que no tiene nada que ver con la situación financiera actual.

Si Bitcoin soluciona algo algún día, no será a pesar del oro, sino que será imitando al oro como hard money, y si acaso, mejorándolo en algunos aspectos.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> El oro dejo de ser parte de la economía en 1971, incluso antes si me apuras.
> 
> Así que no tiene nada que ver con la situación financiera actual.
> 
> Si Bitcoin soluciona algo algún día, no será a pesar del oro, sino que será imitando al oro como hard money, y si acaso, mejorándolo en algunos aspectos.



En 1971 se abandonó el patrón oro oficialmente con la proclama de Nixon. Pero en la realidad ya se había abandonado mucho antes. Ingentes cantidades de dólares llevaban años circulando sin su respaldo en oro.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Nov 2020)

Ha costado años, pero vuelven los 17.000 $

 

Esto en el pasado duró solo unos 10 días, veremos si ahora se mantiene ahí o incluso se rompe el ATH, que a este ritmo lo veo hasta posible en el 2020.


----------



## Mopois (17 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ha costado años, pero vuelven los 17.000 $
> 
> 
> 
> Esto en el pasado duró solo unos 10 días, veremos si ahora se mantiene ahí o incluso se rompe el ATH, que a este ritmo lo veo hasta posible en el 2020.



No empecemos a chuparnos las pollas todavía xD


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Con el año que hemos tenido, SE MERECE un máximo. Que 2020 no sea solo el año del Coronabitxo, joder.


----------



## SHARKHAN (17 Nov 2020)

Al bicho le gusta mucho que gane el viejo pedófilo comunista. Vamos a ver cotizaciones en 2021 que ni en los sueños más húmedos del hodler medio pensaremos que llegará. Mi pronóstico para el año que viene es el medio millón de dólares (500.000 USD)


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2020)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Al bicho le gusta mucho que gane el viejo pedófilo comunista. Vamos a ver cotizaciones en 2021 que ni en los sueños más húmedos del hodler medio pensaremos que llegará. Mi pronóstico para el año que viene es el medio millón de dólares (500.000 USD)



No va a llegar tan arriba en este ciclo, a menos que se vuelvan demasiado locos con la impresora. Lo que si creo es que va a superar por bastante los 100k.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Nov 2020)

Ufff me estoy poniendo cerdo. En algún momento tendrá que corregir.


----------



## ruber et impius (17 Nov 2020)

Hay pánico comprador.
Veremos ATH antes de fin de año.


----------



## Gusman (17 Nov 2020)

El que esta tomando medicina paliativa es el sistema financiero actual. Va a implosionar no tardando mucho.


----------



## MIP (17 Nov 2020)

Creo que hay fondos por ahí comprando a dos manos, pero también habrá bastante de FOMO, aunque muchos quedaron escaldados y no entrarán hasta pasados y asentados los $20k (o nunca depende de la rotura anal que se llevaran en 2018)


----------



## Gusman (17 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Creo que hay fondos por ahí comprando a dos manos, pero también habrá bastante de FOMO, aunque muchos quedaron escaldados y no entrarán hasta pasados y asentados los $20k (o nunca depende de la rotura anal que se llevaran en 2018)



Al Bitcoño se le entra con vaselina, de lo contrario te pueden romper el culo facil y rapidamente.


----------



## Thundercat (17 Nov 2020)

Según me parece a mí está subiendo más por ausencia de oferta que por pánico comprador.

Las operaciones por segundo han disminuido mucho este mes en los exchanges, quiere decir que los bots de los fondos etc no están operando. Aunque todo esto puede cambiar cualquier día, puede que se haya metido alguien gordo.

Por lo que sea no lo quieren dejar bajar de los 15k. ¿Creéis que esto es la locura ya?


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Nov 2020)

"compra en el rumor y vende en la noticia"

Las masas siguen ajenas a este movimiento alcista de btc. Por lo que parece que esta subida esta siendo inducida por instituciones, así lo refleja el google trends:





En cuanto se vea un pico en esa gráfica yo creo que sera el momento de vender. Sera cuando la gente de a pie empiece a comprar y cuando las instituciones intentaran robarles su dinero, como ya ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2020)

Salvo unos dias en diciembre de 2017, el BTC nunca tuvo tanto valor monetario. 

Y eso que cuando vino el Coronabitxo en marzo, se fue incluso por debajo de los 5.000$. Eso si, se recuperó muy rápido.

Huele a Máximo histórico más pronto que tarde, otra cosa es que luego corrija duro.


----------



## StalkerTlön (17 Nov 2020)

Se están metiendo peces gordos, Microstrategyy, Square, cada vez más fondos de inversión... creo que esto se va al ATH en breve. Y mientras nada de nada en los medios, prácticamente despercibido. Y con ETH con el 2.0 al caer, está por ver si tiene éxito o no, pendientes de como evoluciona el mercado... tiene pinta muy alcista todo.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Nov 2020)

Nadie sabe a cuánto va a ascender el BTC, pero de momento hoy está ya por encima de los 17.500 dólares.
Ahora mismo, sólo ha habido tres días en la Historia del BTC, con mayor valor en dólares: 16, 17 y 18 de diciembre.
Y eso teniendo en cuenta que el dolar está prácticamente en valores similares hoy al de diciembre de 2017: 1,18 dólares/euros.

Y sin el fomo del populacho, que en 2017 fue un escándalo, en este sentido.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Nov 2020)

Algunos mineros ya empiezan a señalizar su apoyo al quilombo de las Schnorr signatures:

Noticia: Bitcoin mining pools begin signaling support for Taproot/Schnorr activation

Se viene to lo gordo, hamijos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Nov 2020)




----------



## mogamb0 (18 Nov 2020)

Donde estan los testigos de " el bitcoin es una burbuja"


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Nov 2020)

El dinero no tiene que salir de ningun sitio. El marketcap no es lo que la gente piensa que es. Simplemente es el precio de la ultima venta multiplicado por el numero de unidades. No quiere decir que haya entrado todo ese dinero.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Nov 2020)

Se nos está poniendo cara de 2017


----------



## Gusman (18 Nov 2020)

Será por emisión monetaria!!!! Si algo sobra ahora mismo, es dinero fiduciario.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Nov 2020)

Creo que el chainalysis actual detecta fácilmente los autopagos de una dirección a otra, quizá lo mejor sea una operación de mixing como las que permiten wallets como Samourai o Wasabi, aunque no estoy muy puesto en el tema. Aunque pienso que los atracos a casas particulares ya no son habituales, el peor enemigo ahora mismo no son los atracadores sino los vampiros de Hacienda.


----------



## mr_nobody (18 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Creo que el chainalysis actual detecta fácilmente los autopagos de una dirección a otra, quizá lo mejor sea una operación de mixing como las que permiten wallets como Samourai o Wasabi, aunque no estoy muy puesto en el tema. Aunque pienso que los atracos a casas particulares ya no son habituales, el peor enemigo ahora mismo no son los atracadores sino los vampiros de Hacienda.



Pero hacienda te va a pegar el palo en el momento que pases los btc a fiat, no? mientras tengas el valor en btc ahi no puede hacer nada, o estoy equivocado?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Nov 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Pero hacienda te va a pegar el palo en el momento que pases los btc a fiat, no? mientras tengas el valor en btc ahi no puede hacer nada, o estoy equivocado?



De momento es así como dices, pero no me extrañaría nada que dentro de un tiempo empezara una caza de brujas hacia los poseedores de criptomonedas. Tenemos una de las Haciendas más hijaputas del mundo y además están caninos, van a morir matando. Sacarán alguna ley o decreto o lo que sea que obligue a los poseedores de criptos a delatarse, darse de alta con el impreso nosecuántos, presentar declaraciones informativas trimestrales, anuales o lo que sea, y eso es solo el principio. Como vean que el invento sigue creciendo y menguan más todavía sus ingresos, directamente lo declararán ilegal bajo penas de prisión o multas desproporcionadas a todo poseedor, vamos que tener criptos será el equivalente a tener 1 kg de coca. Todo esto os puede parecer exagerado, pero yo lo vi clarísimo hace años y tomé las precauciones debidas, es decir solo comprar en exchanges sin KYC. Creo que todos los que hayan comprado en exchanges regulados acabaran sodomizados tarde o temprano.


----------



## mr_nobody (18 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> De momento es así como dices, pero no me extrañaría nada que dentro de un tiempo empezara una caza de brujas hacia los poseedores de criptomonedas. Tenemos una de las Haciendas más hijaputas del mundo y además están caninos, van a morir matando. Sacarán alguna ley o decreto o lo que sea que obligue a los poseedores de criptos a delatarse, darse de alta con el impreso nosecuántos, presentar declaraciones informativas trimestrales, anuales o lo que sea, y eso es solo el principio. Como vean que el invento sigue creciendo y menguan más todavía sus ingresos, directamente lo declararán ilegal bajo penas de prisión o multas desproporcionadas a todo poseedor, vamos que tener criptos será el equivalente a tener 1 kg de coca. Todo esto os puede parecer exagerado, pero yo lo vi clarísimo hace años y tomé las precauciones debidas, es decir solo comprar en exchanges sin KYC. Creo que todos los que hayan comprado en exchanges regulados acabaran sodomizados tarde o temprano.



Hay un hilo dedicado a este tema:

Hacienda quiere controlar más las criptomonedas


----------



## Seronoser (18 Nov 2020)

Hacienda me recuerda siempre a esos Guardias Civiles que salen en la tele diciendo que han pillado en Barajas a un señor con un kilo de coca debajo del peluquín, o en un zapato, o en la polla...noticias falsas del todo, para que el personal se crea que son muy eficientes, como Hacienda 

Lo malo es que lo consiguen, porque los hispañistaníes seguís obsesionados con que Hacienda es buenísima y lo sabe todo. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Hacienda no se entera de nada. Y sólo los imbeciles que hacen imbecilidades (como Shakira publicando en RRSS todos los días que pasa en España), son pillados.

Hacienda es uno de los ejemplos más Pacos y casposos, de la España de hoy.
Sobreviven por el miedo de la gente.


----------



## Digamelon (18 Nov 2020)

Hay una cosa llamada prescipción, y el BTC tiene un timestamp que no se puede manipular.

Taluec


----------



## tastas (18 Nov 2020)

Prosegur quiere que les des tus BTC para llevarlos en sus furgonetas.

Prosegur lanza una solución de custodia de activos digitales para el mercado institucional. Noticias de Prosegur | Prosegur.com


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Prosegur quiere que les des tus BTC para llevarlos en sus furgonetas.
> 
> Prosegur lanza una solución de custodia de activos digitales para el mercado institucional. Noticias de Prosegur | Prosegur.com



Como Casa pero con Prosegur. 
Y las que faltan por aparecer.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Nov 2020)

landlady dijo:


> ¿Creéis que merece la pena pagar la diferencia de una Trezor One a una Trezor T?
> 
> Ahora mismo lo tengo en una wallet Electrum pero estoy pensando en comprar algo más y no sé si pasarme a una hardware wallet.
> 
> ¿Si tienes BTC en una Trezor a partir de la seed puedes recuperarlos en alguna software wallet? ¿O habría que recuperarlos comprando si o si otra Trezor?



Sí y mejor Coldcard


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Nov 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Madre de dios, como/donde se compran ahora los btc sin que te pidan hasta la talla de calzoncillos?



Hodlhodl o bisq o cajero


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Nov 2020)

NO VENDAIS NUNCA INSENSATOS, CAMBIAREIS ALGO ESCASO POR ALGO ILIMITADO. HOODDDDLLLL


----------



## tastas (18 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Como Casa pero con Prosegur.
> Y las que faltan por aparecer.



Ya les gustaría ser como Casa.
Habrá que ver cómo evoluciona, de momento no mencionan Bitcoin o multifirma.


----------



## sirpask (18 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sí y mejor Coldcard



Entre ledger, coldcard y trezor.... ¿Mejor coldcard?


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Nov 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Entre ledger, coldcard y trezor.... ¿Mejor coldcard?



Sí


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> NO VENDAIS NUNCA INSENSATOS, CAMBIAREIS ALGO ESCASO POR ALGO ILIMITADO. HOODDDDLLLL



Hombre, a ver. Si el BTC alcanzase 6 cifras y tuvieses por ejemplo 50 BTC, puedes vender 20, por ejemplo, y con unos 2 millones de €uros te quitas de trabajar y holdeas. Incluso hacienda si quiere que te quite el 20%  . Ya has hecho el negocio de tu vida.

No se trata de take profit o de Hodl, se trata de encontrar un equilbrio, creo yo. Si el valor FIAT del BTC te quita de preocupaciones, no veo porque has de hacer hodl.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ya les gustaría ser como Casa.
> Habrá que ver cómo evoluciona, de momento no mencionan Bitcoin o multifirma.



Prosegur se va a meter de lleno en el cambio de moneda y en el envío de dinero, como Western Union.
Conociendo a quien lleva el tema, no me extrañaría que contasen con la posibilidad de incorporar BTC como línea de negocio.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Nov 2020)

Empiezan los medios más importantes, a publicar noticias de nuevo, sobre el BTC. 
El _fear of missing out_, en la rampa de salida tic tac.

Una nueva fiebre del bitcoin acerca la criptodivisa a máximos históricos


----------



## pernales (19 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Prosegur quiere que les des tus BTC para llevarlos en sus furgonetas.
> 
> Prosegur lanza una solución de custodia de activos digitales para el mercado institucional. Noticias de Prosegur | Prosegur.com



Para que un "Dioni" tenga tus claves


----------



## mr_nobody (19 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Empiezan los medios más importantes, a publicar noticias de nuevo, sobre el BTC.
> El _fear of missing out_, en la rampa de salida tic tac.
> 
> Una nueva fiebre del bitcoin acerca la criptodivisa a máximos históricos



se repite la historia, si siguen dandole bombo en la mass media dentro de poco sera momento de taking profits


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Nov 2020)

Esperando a la retahila de trolls subnormales diciendo que, ahora que Bitcoin va a pasar en breve a valer más que nunca, es inútil porque el importe de las comisiones es demasiado alto en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Lord Vader (20 Nov 2020)




----------



## Seronoser (20 Nov 2020)

Keiser a calzón quitado


----------



## Seronoser (20 Nov 2020)

El FT de hoy 20 de Noviembre, tratando de hundir el FOMO


----------



## barborico (20 Nov 2020)

Señal de compra pues


----------



## Seronoser (20 Nov 2020)

Ojo a lo que ha comentado hoy el CEO de BlackRock (la mayor empresa de fondos americana). Y en la tele de Bill Gates!!!
Fomo is coming a paladas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo a lo que ha comentado hoy el CEO de BlackRock (la mayor empresa de fondos americana)
> Fomo is coming a paladas.



¿Será Peter Schiff el próximo en caer?


----------



## uhnitas (20 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Será Peter Schiff el próximo en caer?



Lo dudo, muy enrocado, apuesto por Ray Dalio.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2020)

El ceo de Blackrock ha afirmado que bitcoin podría sustituir al oro y que las cryptos han llegado para quedarse.

Eso son palabras mayores, blackrock es wallstreet...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2020)

Estamos en ese momento que te estás dando ya el lote subiendo en el ascensor. El dormitorio queda cerca, esperemos que no se lo piense y nos quedemos con el calentón sin consumar (el máximo histórico).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Nov 2020)

¿Blackrock? Esos tienen pasta como para asar una vaca XD XD XD

Las empresas grandes se van a hacer con todo, las muy hijas de puta. La FED imprime dinero y se lo da a ellas para que sigan manteniendo su hegemonía incluso con una década continuada de pérdidas. Con ese dinero mantienen mediante autocompra sus acciones en máximos y compran cualquier atisbo de competencia que les pueda surgir.

Y mientras tanto las PYMES y los autónomos comiendo literalmente mierda mientras la FED sostiene megacorporaciones lejos de su funcionamiento óptimo.

Para colmo, esas corporaciones quieren mantener su status quo para cuando acabe la música comprando activos como Bitcoin con el montonazo de liquidez que les está llegando.

Qué triste todo, de verdad. Y qué injusto. No para nosotros, desde luego, pero sí para el currito y el autónomo que no saben ni por dónde les están llegando las hostias, los embargos y los EREs.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Qué triste todo, de verdad. Y qué injusto. No para nosotros, desde luego, pero sí para el currito y el autónomo que no saben ni por dónde les están llegando las hostias, los embargos y los EREs.



Bueno es injusto pero solo en cierta parte. Ese currito también se ha podido informar como nos informamos nosotros. Entiendo lo que dices pero al final uno también es responsable de sus acciones.

Y añado que cuando digo informar me refiero a dedicarle MUCHAS horas, a estudiar, a entender como funcionan las cosas, a poner en duda cosas que se daban por hechas, etc, etc. Todo lo que hemos ganado y que vamos a seguir ganando no nos ha llegado "gratis".


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2020)

Bueno el 90% (aprox.) de los bitcoñitos ya han sido minados, esas empresas gordas solo pueden hacerse con el 10% restante. Quiero pensar que el que holdea ya sabe de qué va la vaina y no venderá.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Blackrock? Esos tienen pasta como para asar una vaca XD XD XD
> 
> Las empresas grandes se van a hacer con todo, las muy hijas de puta. La FED imprime dinero y se lo da a ellas para que sigan manteniendo su hegemonía incluso con una década continuada de pérdidas. Con ese dinero mantienen mediante autocompra sus acciones en máximos y compran cualquier atisbo de competencia que les pueda surgir.
> 
> ...



Y dicen que eso es libre mercado... Ja!


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bueno el 90% (aprox.) de los bitcoñitos ya han sido minados, esas empresas gordas solo pueden hacerse con el 10% restante. Quiero pensar que el que holdea ya sabe de qué va la vaina y no venderá.



Bueno comprando están a manos llenas y no solo los minados nuevos así que alguien se los está vendiendo. Al final conseguiran tenerlos casi todos. Es como cualquier otro activo de valor. El oro, el dinero fiat, etc, casi todo esta concentrado en muy pocas manos. Incluso si hipoteticamente hicieras un reparto proporcional entre toda la poblacion al cabo de unos años volveria a estar concentrado de nuevo en pocas manos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Nov 2020)

¿Alguien me vende un décimo de bitcoin?, barato. 

Pregunta seria.

Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Thundercat (20 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Blackrock? Esos tienen pasta como para asar una vaca XD XD XD
> 
> Las empresas grandes se van a hacer con todo, las muy hijas de puta. La FED imprime dinero y se lo da a ellas para que sigan manteniendo su hegemonía incluso con una década continuada de pérdidas. Con ese dinero mantienen mediante autocompra sus acciones en máximos y compran cualquier atisbo de competencia que les pueda surgir.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que con esos papelitos de la FED pueden comprar bitcoin  , eso es lo único que no me gusta nada de todo esto


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Nov 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Lo dudo, muy enrocado, apuesto por Ray Dalio.



Ray Dalio admitió que "puede estar obviando algo" sobre Bitcoin cuando el precio superó los 17,000 dólares


----------



## Michael Lenke (20 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Incluso si hipoteticamente hicieras un reparto proporcional entre toda la poblacion al cabo de unos años volveria a estar concentrado de nuevo en en pocas manos.



Ummmm... ¿A que me recuerda eso?....¡A si, al monopoli!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estamos en ese momento que te estás dando ya el lote subiendo en el ascensor. El dormitorio queda cerca, esperemos que no se lo piense y nos quedemos con el calentón sin consumar (el máximo histórico).



Buena comparativa 
El ATH anterior está en 20.089 $ (Dec 17, 2017), datos de coinmarketcap.com
Yo calculaba que se alcanzaría a principios de 2021 pero a este ritmo se puede alcanzar este año, incluso este noviembre...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2020)

Con 10.000 millones de $, puedes comprar ahora mismo unos 500.000 BTC, que es el 2'5% del total.

Y bueno, del total teórico, porque hay un montón "perdidos" para siempre, como 3-4 millones, casi nada. Y 10.000 millones de $ tampoco es tanto tanto tanto dinero para la macroeconomía, ¿no? ¿O tal vez si?

Para que veáis que en cuanto esto vaya en serio, la pinta que tiene es que su valor subirá lo suyo. O quizás no.


----------



## uhnitas (20 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con 10.000 millones de $, puedes comprar ahora mismo unos 500.000 BTC, que es el 25% del total.
> 
> Y bueno, del total teórico, porque hay un montón "perdidos" para siempre, como 3-4 millones, casi nada. Osea, que te puedes ir a comprar casi la 3º parte. Y 10.000 millones de $ tampoco es tanto tanto tanto dinero para la macroeconomía, ¿no? ¿O tal vez si?
> 
> Para que veáis que en cuanto esto vaya en serio, la pinta que tiene es que su valor subirá lo suyo. O quizás no.



2,5%, no 25%.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Buena comparativa
> El ATH anterior está en 20.089 $ (Dec 17, 2017), datos de coinmarketcap.com
> Yo calculaba que se alcanzaría a principios de 2021 pero a este ritmo se puede alcanzar este año, incluso este noviembre...



Es que, honestamente, 1.500$ por unidad y viendo como va, no me parece tantísimo "dinero". Otra cosa es que luego sea un brindis al sol y pierda un 25%. 




uhnitas dijo:


> 2,5%, no 25%.



Toda la razón, lo voy a editar ahora mismo.


----------



## elKaiser (20 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con 10.000 millones de $, puedes comprar ahora mismo unos 500.000 BTC, que es el 25% del total.
> 
> Y bueno, del total teórico, porque hay un montón "perdidos" para siempre, como 3-4 millones, casi nada. Osea, que te puedes ir a comprar casi la 3º parte. Y 10.000 millones de $ tampoco es tanto tanto tanto dinero para la macroeconomía, ¿no? ¿O tal vez si?
> 
> Para que veáis que en cuanto esto vaya en serio, la pinta que tiene es que su valor subirá lo suyo. O quizás no.



No es el 25%.

Además, ten en cuenta que sí te pones a comprar esas cantidades, el valor se va a disparar e igual no compras con ese dinero ni la cuarta parte de lo previsto.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con 10.000 millones de $, puedes comprar ahora mismo unos 500.000 BTC, que es el 2'5% del total.
> 
> Y bueno, del total teórico, porque hay un montón "perdidos" para siempre, como 3-4 millones, casi nada. Y 10.000 millones de $ tampoco es tanto tanto tanto dinero para la macroeconomía, ¿no? ¿O tal vez si?
> 
> Para que veáis que en cuanto esto vaya en serio, la pinta que tiene es que su valor subirá lo suyo. O quizás no.




Con 10k millones no compras 500k bitcoins porque no hay ese numero de bitcoins a la venta a 20k. Dudo que ni seas capaz de comprar la mitad por ese precio.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Nov 2020)




----------



## Lord Vader (21 Nov 2020)

Veo que ya lo habéis puesto




El CIO de BlackRock dice: 'Bitcoin tomará el lugar del oro en gran medida'


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Nov 2020)

En la secta han hablado del BTC, para mí sería señal contrarian de no ser porque han dicho que si, que ha subido mucho pero:

Qué no está regulado por ningún banco central.

Qué sirve para comprar drogas y actividades ilícitas.

Qué es muy volátil y muy peligroso.

En resumen, han metido mucho miedo a los subnormales que ven ese canal, ninguno invertirá porque es muy peligroso.

Vuelve la fiebre de la criptomoneda: ¿sabes qué es y cómo se adquiere?


----------



## tastas (21 Nov 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En la secta han hablado del BTC, para mí sería señal contrarian de no ser porque han dicho que si, que ha subido mucho pero:
> 
> Qué no está regulado por ningún banco central.
> 
> ...



Que los espectadores de la sexta no se metan en Bitcoin es auténtica justicia social. Lo malo que los dueños de la sexta sí deben estar metiendo la patita porque son malos, pero no tontos.

El 95% de los ganadores solicita retirar sus ganancias en BTC. Ya era hora. El siguiente paso es que las salas abandonen el fiat para no depender de procesadores de pago que te clavan en las conversiones "gratuitas".
Digital Poker Sites Say '95%' Of Players Demand Payouts In Bitcoin To 'Enhance' Winnings


----------



## Seronoser (21 Nov 2020)

Para los de la Secta...aunque no hablan inglés, claro


----------



## uhnitas (21 Nov 2020)




----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Con 10k millones no compras 500k bitcoins porque no hay ese numero de bitcoins a la venta a 20k. Dudo que ni seas capaz de comprar la mitad por ese precio.



A ver, mi mensaje, correción aparte por no usar la calculadora, venía inspirado por uno anterior que hablaba de que las ballenas pueden subir o bajar el precio a su antojo. 

Quería abrir debate al respecto con unos datos Paco ultra básicos, que valiesen a todo el mundo de ejemplo. Sin más.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Nov 2020)

Este vídeo es muy lol y muy oportuno:


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Bueno comprando están a manos llenas y no solo los minados nuevos así que alguien se los está vendiendo. Al final conseguiran tenerlos casi todos. Es como cualquier otro activo de valor. El oro, el dinero fiat, etc, casi todo esta concentrado en muy pocas manos. Incluso si hipoteticamente hicieras un reparto proporcional entre toda la poblacion al cabo de unos años volveria a estar concentrado de nuevo en pocas manos.



Esto ya se habló hace 8 años si no recuerdo mal, acaparar el 90% de bitcoins por parte de las empresas grandes y bloquear practicamente las transacciones no vale de nada. Por que si los mineros no sacan feeds, y la gente no puede acceder a nuevos satoshis, surgirá un nuevo Bitcoin que ellos no controlen y el viejo bajara de precio exponencialmente.

El bitcoin no es como los inmuebles o las materias primas finitas como el agua. El codigo fuente puede ser copiado libremente. Y el consenso entre el pueblo llano y los mineros es suficiente para volver a nacer de nuevo.


----------



## tastas (22 Nov 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> El bitcoin no es como los inmuebles o las materias primas finitas como el agua. El codigo fuente puede ser copiado libremente. Y el consenso entre el pueblo llano y los mineros es suficiente para volver a nacer de nuevo.



El código fuente puede ser copiado libremente, Bitcoin no. Hay más de 5000 propuestas del "pueblo llano" esperando a valer menos de 1 satoshi entre falsas promesas.


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> El código fuente puede ser copiado libremente, Bitcoin no. Hay más de 5000 propuestas del "pueblo llano" esperando a valer menos de 1 satoshi entre falsas promesas.



¿Osea que ves imposible que mineros y usuarios se pongan de acuerdo en otro Bitcoin si las ballenas lo compran todo y no dejan operar con el?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Osea que ves imposible que mineros y usuarios se pongan de acuerdo en otro Bitcoin si las ballenas lo compran todo y no dejan operar con el?



¿Es ese el nuevo mantra antibitcoin que se ha puesto de moda? ¿Que nos van a asfixiar inundándonos de dólares? XD

Ojalá todos los problemas en la vida fueran igual...


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Es ese el nuevo mantra antibitcoin que se ha puesto de moda? ¿Que nos van a asfixiar inundándonos de dólares? XD
> 
> Ojalá todos los problemas en la vida fueran igual...



No es ningun mantra antibitcoin, de hecho esto que escribo aquí Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV es un comentario tuyo de hace unos 6-8 años.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> No es ningun mantra antibitcoin, de hecho esto que escribo aquí Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV es un comentario tuyo de hace unos 6-8 años.



No me has entendido. Es ironía. Ahora el mantra es que las empresas grandes van a hacer acopio de todos los bitcoins. Antes el mantra era que las empresas grandes y los Estados se harían con los exchangers y mucho antes el mantra era que la minería sería controlada/comprada por las grandes empresas que utilizarían blacklists para impedir transacciones y obligar a identificarse para incluir las transacciones en los bloques.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Nov 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Esto ya se habló hace 8 años si no recuerdo mal, acaparar el 90% de bitcoins por parte de las empresas grandes y bloquear practicamente las transacciones no vale de nada. Por que si los mineros no sacan feeds, y la gente no puede acceder a nuevos satoshis, surgirá un nuevo Bitcoin que ellos no controlen y el viejo bajara de precio exponencialmente.
> 
> El bitcoin no es como los inmuebles o las materias primas finitas como el agua. El codigo fuente puede ser copiado libremente. Y el consenso entre el pueblo llano y los mineros es suficiente para volver a nacer de nuevo.



Pero es que el hecho de que el 90% de bitcoin llegue en algún momento a estar acaparado por pocas manos no es un problema para el 10% restante. Ese 10% seguirá siendo inconfiscable y el que lo quiera tendrá que pagar por él lo que su propietario le pida. Y los mineros tampoco tienen ningún problema con eso, ellos hacen su trabajo y cobran su recompensa y sus comisiones por ello, les da igual a quien pertenezcan las transacciones que procesen. No se pueden bloquear transacciones (como dices) por el hecho de poseer muchos bitcoins, eso no funciona así.

Y lo de que la gente no pueda acceder a nuevos satoshis sería simplemente por falta de capacidad adquisitiva, básicamente porque cada satoshi sería demasiado caro (bendito problema). En cuyo caso se solucionaría muy fácilmente trabajando con décimas, centésimas, milésimas de satoshi o lo que sea necesario.


----------



## tastas (22 Nov 2020)

No creo que sea imposible que haya algo que mejore Bitcoin, especialmente si se le ataca para que sea más dócil. Cada día que pasa es más complicado que pase.


----------



## kit1004 (23 Nov 2020)




----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Nov 2020)

(1964) Empieza la guerra de 'hashes' - Keiser Report en español (E1622) - YouTube


----------



## Seronoser (24 Nov 2020)

Más fomo del bueno hoy, a través de Reuters:

Bitcoin at $100,000 in 2021? Outrageous to some, a no-brainer for backers


----------



## BigJoe (24 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Más fomo del bueno hoy, a través de Reuters:
> 
> Bitcoin at $100,000 in 2021? Outrageous to some, a no-brainer for backers



El FOMO está arrancando pero no cuajará hasta dentro de unas semanas, y al as búsquedas de bitcoin en Google me remito.

Pero aquí solo pueden opinar unos pocos que tienen el don de la condescendencia, si se opina desde el respeto es que "son gacelillas que creen que saben".


----------



## uhnitas (24 Nov 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> El FOMO está arrancando pero no cuajará hasta dentro de unas semanas, y al as búsquedas de bitcoin en Google me remito.
> 
> Pero aquí solo pueden opinar unos pocos que tienen el don de la condescendencia, si se opina desde el respeto es que "son gacelillas que creen que saben".



No, lo que ocurre es que haces predicciones basadas en tu instinto.

Y donde aquí dices que el FOMO está arrancando y va a subir, en el otro hilo dices que no tiene sentido entrar ahora.

Pero vamos que tampoco haces nada deshonesto, jugar a adivino nada más.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Nov 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> No, lo que ocurre es que haces predicciones basadas en tu instinto.
> 
> Y donde aquí dices que el FOMO está arrancando y va a subir, en el otro hilo dices que no tiene sentido entrar ahora.
> 
> Pero vamos que tampoco haces nada deshonesto, jugar a adivino nada más.



En mi otro hilo dije exactamente esto: 

"

Caída entorno a finales de enero principios de marzo (podeís citarme, no lo afirmo, es mi opinión)

Comprar ahora solo tiene sentido si:

- Tienes intencíon de guardarlo a modo de caja fuerte a largo plazo

- Tienes intención de ir vendiendo y comprando intentado adelantarte al mercado

Si no te quieres comer el tarro y aún no has comprado Bitcoins, mi consejo sería esperar a abril-mayo antes de hacerlo "

Y precisamente soy coherente, si ves que se viene FOMO no sueles comprar A NO SER que pienses a largo plazo


----------



## Red Star (24 Nov 2020)

19K señores. Estamos a tiro de piedra del ATH. Polla en mano me hallo.


----------



## uhnitas (24 Nov 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> En mi otro hilo dije exactamente esto:
> 
> "
> 
> ...



De verdad que no tiene sentido lo que dices.
Si quieres jugar a trader y tienes tan claro que se viene el FOMO y tan claro que en uno dos meses viene la caída, pues compras ya y vendes antes de esa caída tan clara. Qué coño vas a hodlear.

De todas formas es mi culpa, no me interesa ese debate, deseando estoy leerte tu valoración de bitcoin de acuerdo a sus propiedades.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Nov 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> De verdad que no tiene sentido lo que dices.
> Si quieres jugar a trader y tienes tan claro que se viene el FOMO y tan claro que en uno dos meses viene la caída, pues compras ya y vendes antes de esa caída tan clara. Qué coño vas a hodlear.
> 
> De todas formas es mi culpa, no me interesa ese debate, deseando estoy leerte tu valoración de bitcoin de acuerdo a sus propiedades.



Yo creo que lo que digo es bien claro.

Si, es buen momento para NO comprar, si quieres jugar en corto, creo que es bueno vender de aquí a dos meses.

Si tu objetivo a largo plazo y vas a usar el bitcoin como valor refugio, puedes comprar cuando lo creas conveniente pues tienes la confianza que la tendencia será inexorable hacia la subida.


----------



## kaopower (24 Nov 2020)

yo he puesto una orden de compra de eth a 492 a ver si corrige y puedo entrar


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2020)

kaopower dijo:


> yo he puesto una orden de compra de eth a 492 a ver si corrige y puedo entrar



No creo que corrija a 492 satoshis pero la intención cuenta.


----------



## orbeo (24 Nov 2020)

Para los treiders


----------



## orbeo (24 Nov 2020)

Uff estoy apunto de llamar a mi jefe que venga a la delegación a comerme el rabo que llevo el pantalón por las rodillas.

Pero voy a esperar un poco por si acaso.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Nov 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> Para los treiders



Ejjjjj que el bitcoin NUNCA baja

De mientras en la vida real....


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Nov 2020)

Parece que ya hasta los nocoiners y haters del bitcoin han recapitulado... ya ni se pasan por aquí a advertirnos de que vamos a perder todo nuestro dinero en este ponzi trapezoidal y con barreras INFRANQUEABLES

¿ Lo habrán entendido ya ?


----------



## kaopower (24 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No creo que corrija a 492 satoshis pero la intención cuenta.



USD


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Nov 2020)

Duda de principiante: 

las 24 palabras de mi trezor wallet es mi seed verdad? Que si perdiera la wallet utilizando esas 24 palabras recuperaría mis btc.


----------



## ruber et impius (24 Nov 2020)

ATH, ha estado a punto bitfinex 19274 vs 19261 que ha llegado a las 14:30


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Nov 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Duda de principiante:
> 
> las 24 palabras de mi trezor wallet es mi seed verdad? Que si perdiera la wallet utilizando esas 24 palabras recuperaría mis btc.



Sí y sí.


----------



## ruber et impius (24 Nov 2020)

ATH, 19300 a las 15:45

Mamá yo estuve aquí, en el tudamún!!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Nov 2020)

No saquéis el cotillón todavía, hasta los 20.090 $ nada.


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Duda de principiante:
> 
> las 24 palabras de mi trezor wallet es mi seed verdad? Que si perdiera la wallet utilizando esas 24 palabras recuperaría mis btc.



Y ojo porque es un arma de doble filo. Si esas 24 palabras te las "recupera" otra persona, te quedas sin tus BTC.

--------

Hasta que no pase los 20.000USD con cierta holgura no llamo a Jesús Gil y Berlusconi para celebrarlo.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Nov 2020)

Os doy un consejo a navegante, si no lo habéis hecho ya, probad a intentar vender una pequeña cantidad de cripto y ver si os la envian a vuestro banco o (probablemente PayPal).

Google está plagado de hilos en donde la gente se queja de que al intentar vender los BTC le ponen que "user is unable to sell" porque su cuenta está restringida


----------



## Lord Vader (24 Nov 2020)

Bueno, ya estamos por aquí otra vez. A ver hasta donde llegamos ahora.


----------



## tolomeo (24 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Y ojo porque es un arma de doble filo. Si esas 24 palabras te las "recupera" otra persona, te quedas sin tus BTC.
> 
> --------
> 
> Hasta que no pase los 20.000USD con cierta holgura no llamo a Jesús Gil y Berlusconi para celebrarlo.



Si pone passphrase ( y no lo apunta al lado de la _seed_, obvio) aunque le regeneren el trezor se comen un "torrao"


----------



## pernales (24 Nov 2020)

tolomeo dijo:


> Si pone passphrase ( y no lo apunta al lado de la _seed_, obvio) aunque le regeneren el trezor se comen un "torrao"



Gracias, creia que era como por ejemplo electrum, que si restauras la semilla te deja poner otra contraseña y no hace falta la antigua


----------



## tastas (24 Nov 2020)

tolomeo dijo:


> Si pone passphrase ( y no lo apunta al lado de la _seed_, obvio) aunque le regeneren el trezor se comen un "torrao"



A riesgo de perder el passphrase y comerse el torrao por sí mismo.
Ojo, no estoy diciendo que no haya que hacer eso, más bien al contrario, creo que es de las mejores maneras de guardar BTC. Solo comentando posibles dificultades!


----------



## negociante54 (24 Nov 2020)

Gracias por compartir las ligas.
____________
trabajo en companias para mandar dinero a mexico: Skrill


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Nov 2020)

hoy ha estado bicheando por los 16300 euros. Poco falta para alcanzar los 17000 de máximo histórico. A partir de ahí, derrumbe como en 2017 o petardazo parriba? Vamos que tengo ganas de dejar el remo.


----------



## vpsn (25 Nov 2020)

Hola yo era el encargando de los tu da mun en su momento, creo que va siendo hora se desenpolvar el traje de bajar a la plaza. Esta vez nol lo voy a hacer solo, lo hare acompanhado de mis scorts favoritas:

- Jeny, fue miss Nashville en 2013, esta un poco mas demacrada debido al efecto de la farlopa en ella durante la epoca de 2013- 2015, pero se ha recuperado bastante y sigue siendo un bellezon.
- Yin Hu: Ella dice que es Japonesa, pero yo creo que es China, tiene un cuerpazo de escandalo. Dice que sus tetas son reales pero yo creo que son falsas.
- Katherine: Un bellezon de un pueblo de syberia, aunque a ella le gusta decir que es de Moscu, a veces es un poco fria, pero por dinero no dice que no a nada.

Espero que estas navidades sean las buenas 
Felices fiestas!


----------



## vpsn (25 Nov 2020)

TU DA MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Nov 2020)

Offtopic, o quizás no:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Nov 2020)

19.500 $ se han tocado hoy, estamos a 600 $ de *romper el bizcocho*.


----------



## kit1004 (25 Nov 2020)




----------



## MIP (25 Nov 2020)

kit1004 dijo:


>



En Trezor tienen 20% y Coldcard otro 20%. 

Yo prefiero el Trezor para mangonear (me he compilado un firmware custom para soportar algunas shitcoins de unos colegas y echar unas risas) y para solo BTC la Coldcard.

Las ledger no me gustan porque no tengo el código abierto, pero si es cierto que de aspecto discreto son las mejores porque parecen más como una llave USB cualquiera.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 19.500 $ se han tocado hoy, estamos a 600 $ de *romper el bizcocho*.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Nov 2020)

No se si son incompatibles, pero algo está pasando con las ballenas del oro...


Mientras tanto en Venezuela, el ejército de Maduro ha decidido dedicarse a la minería de BTC.

Venezuelan Army Engineers Start Mining Bitcoin


----------



## Red Star (26 Nov 2020)

Dumpazo guarro con furia porcina. Ha caído hasta un mínimo de 17275.


----------



## mr_nobody (26 Nov 2020)

Si una cosa a caracterizado BTC es que ningún análisis técnico a sido acertado, siempre a sido impredecible e independiente. La única estrategia validad ha mi entender es holdear una cantidad de btc q te deje dormir y vender en el momento que alcance el umbral que tu mismo al inicio te habías marcado, y si no lo alcanza pues tampoco pasa nada, era dinero que estabas dispuesto a perder. 

Aqui todo el mundo esta para sacar tajada, no me vengáis con el royo de la descentralización, respaldo de todo el fiat y cuentos de hadas por que no enganhais a nadie.


----------



## tastas (26 Nov 2020)

Brian Armstrong (Coinbase) preocupado or is regulación que quisieran implementar en USA.
Identificación de direcciones de retiro de exchanges.


----------



## BigJoe (26 Nov 2020)

[QUO


tastas dijo:


> Brian Armstrong (Coinbase) preocupado or is regulación que quisieran implementar en USA.
> Identificación de direcciones de retiro de exchanges.



Caídas del 7,82% en las últimas 24 horas, quizá está sea en parte la razón.

"Ez q er bircoin nunca baja, os las bais de treiders gñéee muh 100k 1btc"


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2020)

So close


----------



## ruber et impius (26 Nov 2020)

Es normal que haya recogida de beneficios. 
No todo el mundo hodlea. 
Debería pararse en 16000.


----------



## Red Star (26 Nov 2020)

Ese guano mañanero no me gusta nada... espero que no acabe la fiesta y que la música siga sonando.


----------



## BigJoe (26 Nov 2020)

Buena ostia se está dando, he quitado mi inversionn en BTC a 13.500 hace aprox 30m y ya está por debajo de los 12k, empezando a comprar escalonadamente si llegau a 11,5k (recomprado parcialmente en 11.606, a vrer que pasa hoy)

Pero nada, que yo soy subnormal por no decir amén a los testigos del BTC


----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> Buena ostia se está dando, he quitado mi inversionn en BTC a 13.500 hace aprox 30m y ya está por debajo de los 12k, empezando a comprar escalonadamente si llegau a 11,5k (recomprado parcialmente en 11.606, a vrer que pasa hoy)
> 
> Pero nada, que yo soy subnormal por no decir amén a los testigos del BTC



Lo que eres es un pesado


----------



## BigJoe (26 Nov 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que eres es un pesado



Ah ok, ya no soy tonto, soy un coñazo. He promocionado. 

PD: Quiero que el Bitcoin llegue muy alto igual que tu, no te confundas.


----------



## q-tip (26 Nov 2020)

de aquí para arriba!! ahora si!!!


----------



## GuerraTrading (26 Nov 2020)

Mi enhorabuena a todos los que tengáis Bitcoin,empieza a tener buena pinta en el largo plazo.
Nunca los he operado porque nunca me interesó el tema pero me alegro de corazón que pegue un subidón,demasiado hater suelto.


----------



## BigJoe (26 Nov 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Mi enhorabuena a todos los que tengáis Bitcoin,empieza a tener buena pinta en el largo plazo.
> Nunca los he operado porque nunca me interesó el tema pero me alegro de corazón que pegue un subidón,demasiado hater suelto.



De que va a pegar un subidón no lo duda nadie o casi nadie en este hilo, de no tener confianza en BTC no meteriamos nuestros shekles

Cosa distinta es que nos vengan gurús diceindo que la subida va a ser practicaemnte sostenible sin grandes baches o correciones de esas que a los manos calientes les hacen ponerse nerviosos y vender todo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Nov 2020)

Una de las reglas del trading es "no hay subidas sostenidas sin correcciones", así que veo normal la corrección esta. La estrategia ganadora en BTC es buy&hold, ya que es imposible acertar el timing de los acontecimientos.


----------



## Pedre (26 Nov 2020)

Estamos a final de mes y lo que se está dibujando es cómo quedará la vela mensual, si cae mucho, lejos del máximo del mes, como pasó en 2017, mala pinta


----------



## kit1004 (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## barborico (26 Nov 2020)

Esto hará el precio bb9d1e170e656502d8edd74387e115c9

Lo revelaré hoy no, mañana


----------



## BigJoe (26 Nov 2020)

Os habéis fijado que hoy a las 9:30 casi todas las criptos se han comportado igual? caída repentina y bote en custión de 20 minutos


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Nov 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> Os habéis fijado que hoy a las 9:30 casi todas las criptos se han comportado igual? caída repentina y bote en custión de 20 minutos




Lógico, son los bots de arbitraje. Si una baja de golpe se arbitra el resto ya que están relacionadas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Nov 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Si una cosa a caracterizado BTC es que ningún análisis técnico a sido acertado, siempre a sido impredecible e independiente. La única estrategia validad ha mi entender es holdear una cantidad de btc q te deje dormir y vender en el momento que alcance el umbral que tu mismo al inicio te habías marcado, y si no lo alcanza pues tampoco pasa nada, era dinero que estabas dispuesto a perder.
> 
> Aqui todo el mundo esta para sacar tajada, no me vengáis con el royo de la descentralización, respaldo de todo el fiat y cuentos de hadas por que no enganhais a nadie.



No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.


----------



## xeeru (26 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> AynRandiano2 niano da las gracias por tu mensaje.
> 
> Taptap


----------



## kit1004 (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## BigJoe (27 Nov 2020)

Caída caída solo hubo durante unos 20 mintuos sobre las 9:30 y no bajó de los 11.600


----------



## q-tip (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## ruber et impius (28 Nov 2020)

El bitcoin hay que verlo en escala logarítmica:




Si cada 4 años se multiplica por 10, llegaremos a 100K antes de 5 años.


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Nov 2020)




----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Nov 2020)




----------



## Red Star (29 Nov 2020)

Bueno, parese que nor vamo parriba de nuevo, cabesa.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Nov 2020)

En unas horas yo creo que se bate el récord histórico de precio. Que se pare otra vez con semejante inercia, sería raro.


----------



## Red Star (30 Nov 2020)

Bueno, parece que es un lunes negro, para el fiat y el oro... ¡jo jo jó!


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (30 Nov 2020)

Bitcoin ATH ahora mismo en Bitstamp.

chuu chuu!!!


----------



## Arctic (30 Nov 2020)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Bitcoin ATH ahora mismo en Bitstamp.
> 
> chuu chuu!!!




Enhorabuena a todos, es un placer compartir este viaje con vosotros. Seguimos para bingo.

Abrazos!

Y un besito para los trolls, sin vosotros esto no sería lo mismo!!!


----------



## Red Star (30 Nov 2020)

Doy las gracias a muchos conforeros de este hilo, si no fuera por ellos no habría comprado Bitcoin en su momento y ahora no tendría la vida resuelta.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Nov 2020)

Siempre es un placer ver que, ahora mismo, nadie ha perdido dinero en su apuesta por esta nueva tecnología.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2020)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Bitcoin ATH ahora mismo en Bitstamp.
> 
> chuu chuu!!!



¿Fuente? No quiero sacar los gifs antes de tiempo...

Según coinmarketcap el anterior ATH se alcanzó el 17 de diciembre de 2017 y fue de $20.089,00 USD


----------



## DEREC (30 Nov 2020)

Vamos !! a por los 100.000 !!!


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (30 Nov 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Fuente? No quiero sacar los gifs antes de tiempo...
> 
> Según coinmarketcap el anterior ATH se alcanzó el 17 de diciembre de 2017 y fue de $20.089,00 USD



Bitcoin to US Dollar Chart - BitcoinWisdom.io

El valor que ves de coinmarket debe de ser una media de varios exchanges. Bitstamp historicamente ha sido el exchange con mas volumen.


----------



## el cabrero (30 Nov 2020)

Gracias a todos los foreros que mantienen vivo este hilo


----------



## littlebit (30 Nov 2020)

Amigos bitcoiners, felicidades a todos! Ahora viene lo gordo, ni se os ocurra vender nada hasta verano de 2021 por lo menos. Los 50 k los veo inminentes (cuestion de semanas). Chuuuuuuu Chuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Nov 2020)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Bitcoin to US Dollar Chart - BitcoinWisdom.io
> 
> El valor que ves de coinmarket debe de ser una media de varios exchanges. Bitstamp historicamente ha sido el exchange con mas volumen.



Bueno nadie se pone de acuerdo con cuál fue el anterior ATH: What Is Bitcoin’s Actual All-time High Price?
Pero no estamos nada lejos, así que bueno saco el GIF:

 

Ahora la teoría dice que empieza el fomo del bueno.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2020)

El desplome del dolar está ayudando a los números de hoy, sin duda.
El viaje del BTC es espectacular. Recordemos que contando con la inflación usana, el nuevo ATH en dolares está entorno a los 21.300 dolares.

Siempre lamentaré no haberlo conocido antes.
Pero siempre me alegraré de haberlo conocido cuando lo hice.

Sigamos la batalla!


----------



## Pedre (30 Nov 2020)

Es probable que me equivoque, pero yo creo que ahora toca caída


----------



## kit1004 (30 Nov 2020)

kit1004 dijo:


>



*Último día!! La oferta del -40% de descuento en las carteras Ledger termina hoy día 30*


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2020)

Menuda hostia os vais a pegar los testigos del bitcoin. El bitcoin es solo humo en manos de los mineros chinos. Además gasta mucha energía y lo que importa es la tecnología blockchain, no el bitcoin. También hay una barrera infranqueable en los 20k que nunca se va a superar.

Lo siento amigos, alguien tenia que decirlo ahora que los trolls andan metidos en sus cuevas XDD


----------



## ruber et impius (30 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Menuda hostia os vais a pegar los testigos del bitcoin. El bitcoin es solo humo en manos de los mineros chinos. Además gasta mucha energía y lo que importa es la tecnología blockchain, no el bitcoin. También hay una *barrera infranqueable en los* 20k que nunca se va a superar.
> 
> Lo siento amigos, alguien tenia que decirlo ahora que los trolls andan metidos en sus cuevas XDD



Eing???

Clapham?? Eres tú, jomío?.


----------



## kit1004 (30 Nov 2020)

kit1004 dijo:


>




*Descuento del 45%* solo durante hoy día 30 con el código : *BFLASTDAY*


----------



## Red Star (1 Dic 2020)

¡¡Chu chu hijos de puta!! ¡¡chu chu!!


----------



## Red Star (1 Dic 2020)

Están duros de pelar los 20K, muchos flash dumps, pero Bitcoin es tozudo y los 20K van a caer.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Dic 2020)

Supongo que hay mucha gente escaldada por haber comprado en diciembre de 2017 y tienen puestas las órdenes de venta cerca de los 20.000, lo mismo pasó hace años con los 1.200 $ de MtGOX, costó la hueva superar ese umbral, pero se superó.


----------



## uhnitas (1 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Supongo que hay mucha gente escaldada por haber comprado en diciembre de 2017 y tienen puestas las órdenes de venta cerca de los 20.000, lo mismo pasó hace años con los 1.200 $ de MtGOX, costó la hueva superar ese umbral, pero se superó.



Yo no puedo explicarme que alguien que haya llegado hasta aquí aguantando con bolas de acero 3 años pueda salir ahora que se abrió el cielo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Dic 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Yo no puedo explicarme que alguien que haya llegado hasta aquí aguantando con bolas de acero 3 años pueda salir ahora que se abrió el cielo.



Es la psicología humana, si llevas 3 años en negativo piensas "lo vendo, recupero íntegro lo invertido y que le den por culo al bitcoin de los cojones". Son manos débiles, gente que no entiende que viene un fuerte ciclo alcista, si holdearan aunque fuera unos meses más estarían en positivo, pero como digo andan escaldados y prefieren salirse del juego.


----------



## Mopois (1 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Es la psicología humana, si llevas 3 años en negativo piensas "lo vendo, recupero íntegro lo invertido y que le den por culo al bitcoin de los cojones". Son manos débiles, gente que no entiende que viene un fuerte ciclo alcista, si holdearan aunque fuera unos meses más estarían en positivo, pero como digo andan escaldados y prefieren salirse del juego.



Yo tampoco lo veo demasiado la verdad, mas que nada porque el nivel al que comparon la mayoría ya se superó, en 19k no estuvo ni unas horas yo creo. comprarían de 15K a 17K a saber.

Pero bueno el muro está ahí de eso no hay dudas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Dic 2020)

Sí, es cierto que los 19.000 solo se mantuvieron unos pocos minutos así que no debe haber tanta gente pillada, en fin el muro acabará derribándose tarde o temprano, una de las leyes del trading es que "no hay niveles infranqueables". Basta con que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones de esperar y se meta _con tó lo gordo_.

Cambiando de tema, veo que la activación de las schnorr signatures avanza a toda máquina, más de un 80% de los mineros están a favor según esta web:

*Taproot Activation*

Esto no será como segwit que estuvo bloqueado por el puto chino durante años, tiene pinta que se activará por consenso mayoritario y ojalá sea en 2021.


----------



## tastas (1 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Es la psicología humana, si llevas 3 años en negativo piensas "lo vendo, recupero íntegro lo invertido y que le den por culo al bitcoin de los cojones". Son manos débiles, gente que no entiende que viene un fuerte ciclo alcista, si holdearan aunque fuera unos meses más estarían en positivo, pero como digo andan escaldados y prefieren salirse del juego.



Aunque creo que es algo reconocido en el mundo de los mercados, la retórica de manos fuertes y débiles no me convence, por varias razones:
Aquéllos que entraron en 2017 no tuvieron por qué entrar con mucho dinero.
Además, si tan mano débil eres, venderás cuando ves que has perdido un 20% y volverás a entrar otra vez cerca de máximos tras ver que sigue vivo.
Si no se rompe un máximo tan fácilmente es por el vértigo que da, nadie sabe aún lo que es Bitcoin a 25k USD y por ello parece inalcanzable.

El ath de ayer no es nada, para mí el hito a celebrar y seguramente el pistoletazo de salida son los 20k USD.


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Dic 2020)

ahora si que veo superar los 20k/btc


----------



## _______ (3 Dic 2020)

En dos meses cerca de 30k minimo


----------



## ruber et impius (4 Dic 2020)

Pero los horeros y los fiateros pueden ir con sus bienes a otros países... o no. 



Solo por ésto ya está justificado que existan las crypto. Mira como disfrutanlos perros del sistema jodiendo.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Pero los horeros y los fiateros pueden ir con sus bienes a otros países... o no.
> 
> 
> 
> Solo por ésto ya está justificado que existan las crypto. Mira como disfrutanlos perros del sistema jodiendo.



Hombre, todo esto que sale en la tele y en los vídeos de youtube, es más falso que las copas de europa del madrid. Es un asustaviejas, como cuando aparece cocaina en el bigote postizo de Paco, o en la peluca de la Charo de turno. Aduanas y la Agencia tributaria no se enteran de nada...salvo que haya un chivatazo, que es lo que suele ocurrir.

Dicho lo cuál, es cierto que es mucho más sencillo pasar cryptos en un usb por aduanas que oro (la plata ni lo comento, por el peso).
Pero el oro en monedas también es facil de transportar, y se pueden pasar sin problema ninguno 20 o 30 monedas de 1 ó 2 oz, sin que nadie te pare a mirar nada, te lo aseguro.


----------



## ruber et impius (4 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre, todo esto que sale en la tele y en los vídeos de youtube, es más falso que las copas de europa del madrid. Es un asustaviejas, como cuando aparece cocaina en el bigote postizo de Paco, o en la peluca de la Charo de turno. Aduanas y la Agencia tributaria no se enteran de nada...salvo que haya un chivatazo, que es lo que suele ocurrir.
> 
> Dicho lo cuál, es cierto que es mucho más sencillo pasar cryptos en un usb por aduanas que oro (la plata ni lo comento, por el peso).
> Pero el oro en monedas también es facil de transportar, y se pueden pasar sin problema ninguno 20 o 30 monedas de 1 ó 2 oz, sin que nadie te pare a mirar nada, te lo aseguro.



El oro en maleta sí lo pillan, por ser denso. 

En los aeropuertos tienes que dejar los objetos en la bandejita y pasar sin nada metálico en tu cuerpo. Malamente vas a pasar unas onzas. Pasarás lo que quepa en la cartera y aún así, la densidad canta.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> El oro en maleta sí lo pillan, por ser denso.
> 
> En los aeropuertos tienes que dejar los objetos en la bandejita y pasar sin nada metálico en tu cuerpo. Malamente vas a pasar unas onzas. Pasarás lo que quepa en la cartera y aún así, la densidad canta.



Si metes oro en la maleta, te mereces que te lo roben, desde luego.
20 monedas se pasan sin problemas. Lo he hecho yo mismo.
Y podría haber pasado otras tantas si las hubiera tenido. Y eso que iba solo. Si ya vas con alguien más, multiplica.

Y venía en vuelo internacional desde centroamérica, un vuelo caliente.
Así que no, pasar oro en ciertas cantidades no es ningún problema.


----------



## disken (5 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si metes oro en la maleta, te mereces que te lo roben, desde luego.
> 20 monedas se pasan sin problemas. Lo he hecho yo mismo.
> Y podría haber pasado otras tantas si las hubiera tenido. Y eso que iba solo. Si ya vas con alguien más, multiplica.
> 
> ...



Y como lo hiciste sin ponerlo en la maleta facturada.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Dic 2020)

disken dijo:


> Y como lo hiciste sin ponerlo en la maleta facturada.



No hay que hacer nada especial. Os pensáis que los de los controles son James Bond  
Mi maleta pequeña, más mi maleta para el ordenador. Repartidas tranquilamente.


----------



## Leonovgoldstein (5 Dic 2020)

Te metes al monedero unas y otras en un bolsito y punto, la gente se lleva en la muñeca relojes de 50.000 pavos y señoras llevan colgantes de mucho mayor valor que 10 onzas, no os volváis locos, otra cosa es llevar 120 lingotes de 1kg


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Dic 2020)

Como seguir la cotizacion del bitcoin?


----------



## remonster (5 Dic 2020)

Pasaba por aquí...saludos a todos!


----------



## BigJoe (5 Dic 2020)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como seguir la cotizacion del bitcoin?



En cualquier plataforma de operaciones con cripto lo puedes seguir en directo, la más famosa por fiable (pero comsiones altas) es Coinbase

Nada más entrar al foro tienes una pestaña que dice CRIPTOMONEDAS ::

Cotización de las principales criptodivisas

Bitcoin (BTCUSD) - Bitcoin precios y capitalización de mercado


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Dic 2020)

Me encanta todo esto, ahí está el bitcoñito a 19.000 pavos y nosotros aburridos como ostras, cuando en 2017 fue un locurón tal que a algunos nos tuvo hasta sin poder dormir.


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2020)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como seguir la cotizacion del bitcoin?



Blockfolio


----------



## alpedrete (5 Dic 2020)

remonster dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí...saludos a todos!



Maestro, se le echaba de menos por estos pagos. Qué tiempos aquellos de las bitcoñas a 2 y 3 dígitos...

Cómo ve usted la situación? Tanto en términos de desarrollo como en cuanto a la valoración.

Gracias.

Enviado desde mi Le X820 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tolomeo (5 Dic 2020)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como seguir la cotizacion del bitcoin?



https://cryptowat.ch/es-es/charts/BITSTAMP:BTC-USD


https://cryptowat.ch/es-es/charts/BITSTAMP:BTC-EUR


----------



## Red Star (5 Dic 2020)

Porque nuestro país está quebrado y el gobierno ya no sabe de dónde robar.


----------



## Josar (5 Dic 2020)

remonster dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí...saludos a todos!



Invitate a unas cañas por recordar viejos tiempos y eso jejeje


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Dic 2020)

remonster dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí...saludos a todos!



Jejejeje, vuelve el hijo pródigo


----------



## Edu.R (6 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Me encanta todo esto, ahí está el bitcoñito a 19.000 pavos y nosotros aburridos como ostras, cuando en 2017 fue un locurón tal que a algunos nos tuvo hasta sin poder dormir.



Y hace 5-6 años subía 50 dólares en una noche y había infartos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Me encanta todo esto, ahí está el bitcoñito a 19.000 pavos y nosotros aburridos como ostras, cuando en 2017 fue un locurón tal que a algunos nos tuvo hasta sin poder dormir.



Yo estoy esperando, sobretodo, al taproot y las schnorr. El resto es ruido, incluído el precio.

Ahí es donde nos jugamos el todo por el todo porque es una hostia en la cara de todos los gobiernos que pretenden comenzar a implantar medidas de supervisión a la red de Bitcoin.


----------



## Acheron (6 Dic 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando, sobretodo, al taproot y las schnorr. El resto es ruido, incluído el precio.



Puedes explicar esto para dummies?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Dic 2020)

Acheron dijo:


> Puedes explicar esto para dummies?



Son cambios que van a mejorar mucho la fungibilidad y anonimicidad del uso de Bitcoin.


----------



## sirpask (6 Dic 2020)

Ayer me hicieron una pregunta.
¿Como cambiariais btc por inmuebles en España?

Te pueden vender una vivienda por un euro, pagando los impuestos correspondientes de la tasación del catastro, y luego haces las trasferencia de wallet a wallet en el notario?


----------



## Vde (6 Dic 2020)

Nada, seguimos esperando que suba a los 100.000$, que fijo que ahora lo hace con los inversores instituciones, que viene comprando ahora en ATH cuando han tenido meses que pudieron comprar al 50% de barato


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Ayer me hicieron una pregunta.
> ¿Como cambiariais btc por inmuebles en España?
> 
> Te pueden vender una vivienda por un euro, pagando los impuestos correspondientes de la tasación del catastro, y luego haces las trasferencia de wallet a wallet en el notario?



Cómo comprar casa con bitcoins en España

Si quieres cambiar un activo inflado y que nunca es tuyo en este reino, adelante.
Yo prefiero un bien en crecimiento, líquido y del cual soy propietario.


----------



## sirpask (6 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Cómo comprar casa con bitcoins en España
> 
> Si quieres cambiar un activo inflado y que nunca es tuyo en este reino, adelante.
> Yo prefiero un bien en crecimiento, líquido y del cual soy propietario.



Oye oye, 
(qué no, qué no era pa' mí, qué era pa' otro que también)
Se está quitando...


----------



## easyridergs (8 Dic 2020)

TETHER a pleno pulmón, rozando ya los 20k millones. Espectacular ver cómo se hincha BTC a base de fichas de monopoly.

Jajaja, BTC es todavía más falso que el FIAT. A ver si quiere hacerle la competencia al Bolivar?


----------



## Maxos (8 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> TETHER a pleno pulmón, rozando ya los 20k millones. Espectacular ver cómo se hincha BTC a base de fichas de monopoly.
> 
> Jajaja, BTC es todavía más falso que el FIAT. A ver si quiere hacerle la competencia al Bolivar?



Es cierto que con Tether manipulan el PRECIO del bitcoin, pero...
Devaluación. Entre el 20 y el 25% del total de dólares de toda la historia han sido creados sólo en este año.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Dic 2020)

20k mil millones de fichas de Monopoly para que tontos como tú crean que tienen algo sin tener nada.

Evidentemente, Bolívar falso.


----------



## Maxos (8 Dic 2020)

Claro, no deja de ser crear dinero de la nada, del mismo modo que hacen los bancos centrales. 
Lo que no se puede crear de la nada son bitcoin, por eso si aumentas el fiat, sube el precio de éste.


----------



## Pedre (8 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> 20k mil millones de fichas de Monopoly para que tontos como tú crean que tienen algo sin tener nada.
> 
> Evidentemente, Bolívar falso.



jajaja, pero que tío más tonto, TONTO,,,,, T O N T O, SO´ TONTO


----------



## easyridergs (8 Dic 2020)

Yo no tengo ninguna red, ni tu tampoco. La de BTC es de los Chinos y su precio es el que le quiere dar la banca Monopoly emisora de TETHER falso. Oye y cada vez hay más y más y más ....... TETHER.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Dic 2020)

Y la gente enferma, y hay tifones devastadores, y todo lo que tu quieras, pero eso no cambia que BTC no tiene a penas ni un 10% de liquidez total real, debido a que su cotización está basada en fichas de Monoply TETHER y a penas entran dólares, que cuando entran son devorados por exchanges y mineros. Son las paradojas del destino, los bitconianos toda la vida criticando el dinero FIAT y resulta que ahora BTC se ha convertido en una versión barata de éste.


----------



## Pedre (9 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Y la gente enferma, y hay tifones devastadores, y todo lo que tu quieras, pero eso no cambia que BTC no tiene a penas ni un 10% de liquidez total real, debido a que su cotización está basada en fichas de Monoply TETHER y a penas entran dólares, que cuando entran son devorados por exchanges y mineros. Son las paradojas del destino, los bitconianos toda la vida criticando el dinero FIAT y resulta que ahora BTC se ha convertido en una versión barata de éste.



Eres una mentira con patas

Sólo Bitstamp, uno de los exchanges que no admite Tether, sólo FIAT, tiene 10 veces más volúmen en dólares que la empresa con más volumen del ibex en este momento (que es repsol)

Bitstamp trade volume and market listings | CoinMarketCap


�

NombrePrecioVar. (%)Var. (€)Volumen (€)Cap.PERRent. /Div.HoraREPSOL8,91




+3,58%0,3139.656.327,90


Ahora multiplica la cantidad de exchanges que hay que admiten FIAT.... No busques a IOTA en bitstamp que no está

Por este hilo han pasado muchos farsantes hablando de la liquidez de BTC y su "puerta de salida".... pero ante la evidencia tuvieron la verguenza de no volver a aparecer....


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Dic 2020)

Para un trolecito que nos queda y que nos da un poco de vidilla hay que aprovechar y echarse unas risas. 

Lo único que tiene poco nivel, se hace un poco repetitivo con lo del tether y los mineros chinos y de ahi no sale, el pobre no da para más. A ver si aparece algun otro troll con algo más de nivel pero de momento es lo que tenemos.


----------



## tastas (9 Dic 2020)

Para trolls, el BBVA.

BBVA lanza su primer servicio para la compra-venta y custodia de bitcoins en Suiza


----------



## easyridergs (9 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Eres una mentira con patas
> 
> Sólo Bitstamp, uno de los exchanges que no admite Tether, sólo FIAT, tiene 10 veces más volúmen en dólares que la empresa con más volumen del ibex en este momento (que es repsol)
> 
> ...



Seguro quieres que te conteste? Es que me lo has puesto a huevo.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Seguro quieres que te conteste? Es que me lo has puesto a huevo.



Contéstale hombre, no te cortes. Dile tu frase favorita esa del Tether y los mineros chinos.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Contéstale hombre, no te cortes. Dile tu frase favorita esa del Tether y los mineros chinos.



A ti ya te he dejado en evidencia varias veces, ahora le toca decir a Pedre si quiere que también lo deje a él en evidencia. Que se lo piense bien porque si es un poco listo sabrá que me lo ha puesto a huevo. Una pistillla, el volumen de Bitstamp de BTC / USD es de unos 165 millones. Sabes cual es el volumen de BTC / Tether de por ejemplo Binance ? Si no lo sabes te lo digo yo 7.140 millones. Es decir el volumen negociado de BTC vs USD no representa ni un 3% del que se negocia contra Tether. Esto hace que BTC sea todavía más FALSO que el FIAT. Pero si queréis seguimos y hablamos de todas las consecuencias que esto provoca y profundizamos en las cifras.

Anda, si tu también eras el tonto que decía que ningún nodo minaba y luego decía que no tenían por qué pero alguno sí. Menudo paria estás hecho.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ti ya te he dejado en evidencia varias veces, ahora le toca decir a Pedre si quiere que también lo deje a él en evidencia. Que se lo piense bien porque si es un poco listo sabrá que me lo ha puesto a huevo. Una pistillla, el volumen de Bitstamp de BTC / USD es de unos 165 millones. Sabes cual es el volumen de BTC / Tether de por ejemplo Binance ? Si no lo sabes te lo digo yo 7.140 millones. Es decir el volumen negociado de BTC vs USD no representa ni un 3% del que se negocia contra Tether. Esto hace que BTC sea todavía más FALSO que el FIAT. Pero si queréis seguimos y hablamos de todas las consecuencias que esto provoca y profundizamos en las cifras.
> 
> Anda, si tu también eras el tonto que decía que ningún nodo minaba y luego decía que no tenían por qué pero alguno sí. Menudo paria estás hecho.



Muy bien así me gusta, que repitas tu cuento de Tether una vez más. ¿ De lo mineros chinos no tienes nada que decir ?


----------



## easyridergs (9 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Muy bien así me gusta, que repitas tu cuento de Tether una vez más. ¿ De lo mineros chinos no tienes nada que decir ?



Jajaja, pero tienes algo para rebatir esas cifras. Ah, claro es que no se pueden rebatir por que son ciertas, sacadas de los propios exchanges. La pregunta es, entiendes lo que eso implica? O tu solo ves que BTC vale 18k o 19k dólares y con eso ya te haces las pajas mentales. De veras, entiendes algo? Es que claro, cuando decías que no había nodos mineros y luego decías que algunos sí, pues me da a pensar que eres muy cortito.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Muy bien así me gusta, que repitas tu cuento de Tether una vez más. ¿ De lo mineros chinos no tienes nada que decir ?



Jajaja, pero tienes algo para rebatir esas cifras. Ah, claro es que no se pueden rebatir por que son ciertas, sacadas de los propios exchanges. La pregunta es, entiendes lo que eso implica? O tu solo ves que BTC vale 18k o 19k dólares y con eso ya te haces las pajas mentales. De veras, entiendes algo? Es que claro, cuando decías que no había nodos mineros y luego decías que algunos sí, pues me da a pensar que eres muy cortito.


----------



## gapema (10 Dic 2020)

A qué precio del BTC pensáis que empezarán los suicidios de los "listos" como el idiota del iota?

Y no te molestes en contestar, que te tengo en ignorados


----------



## ruber et impius (10 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ti ya te he dejado en evidencia varias veces, ahora le toca decir a Pedre si quiere que también lo deje a él en evidencia. Que se lo piense bien porque si es un poco listo sabrá que me lo ha puesto a huevo. Una pistillla, el volumen de Bitstamp de BTC / USD es de unos 165 millones. Sabes cual es el volumen de BTC / Tether de por ejemplo Binance ? Si no lo sabes te lo digo yo 7.140 millones. Es decir el volumen negociado de BTC vs USD no representa ni un 3% del que se negocia contra Tether. Esto hace que BTC sea todavía más FALSO que el FIAT. Pero si queréis seguimos y hablamos de todas las consecuencias que esto provoca y profundizamos en las cifras.
> 
> Anda, si tu también eras el tonto que decía que ningún nodo minaba y luego decía que no tenían por qué pero alguno sí. Menudo paria estás hecho.



Las stablecoins se usan como comodín entre exchanges. Intentas comprar un token con ETHs y te sale la configuración 
ETH ->WBTC->USDC->TOKEN 
y dejas en espera a Uniswap a ver si cambia la cosa y te cambia la ruta por 
ETH->USDT->TOKEN. 
To he llegado a ver dos establecoins, creo que eran ETH->USDC->WETH->TOKEN, que por supuesto no acepté porque los saltos a stablecoin salen por 5 a 6 USD y ese cambio valía unos 13 USD en fees.
Así que siempre tendrás mucho más volumen de stablecoins que de su asset, que es el USD Fiat, sin que ello signifique más que comisiones y pools de liquidez y no que el BTC esté basado en ellos. 

Como de estas cosas hablas sin haberlas mamao, note enteras. Si tuvieras varias docenas de transacciones con todo el proceso de saltos en los registros de Etherscan que te cuentan las perrillas (las chapillas) tendrías una visión menos miope de la realidad.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Los duros te los regalo, a día de hoy si quieres comprar algo necesitas Euros. Y si te refieres a ganar Tether, tampoco estoy interesado.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Las stablecoins se usan como comodín entre exchanges. Intentas comprar un token con ETHs y te sale la configuración
> ETH ->WBTC->USDC->TOKEN
> y dejas en espera a Uniswap a ver si cambia la cosa y te cambia la ruta por
> ETH->USDT->TOKEN.
> ...



Veo que mezclas temas sin entender lo que dices. El número de Tether crece y crece a nivel de miles de millones cada mes. Después los sacan a pasear para manipular el precio con los Bots, por eso los precios van sincronizados. Eso efecto que tu cuentas no representa ni un 3% del total del volumen de Tether, ya que como cuentas hay gente que utiliza ese mecanismo, pero es ínfimo con respecto al movimiento de los bots de ellos exchanges.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Os enlazo un bonito artículo sobre Tether, artículo del 2018 donde se plantean seriamente la manipulación del precio de BTC a base de Tether. En ese momento el número total de Tether era de 2700 millones de dólares, el número total a finales del 2020 es de prácticamente 20.000 millones de dólares, casi 10 veces más en dos años. Sin nunca haber demostrado el respaldo de esos Tether.
El artículo acaba con una sentencia demoledora:

“Si realmente no existe la liquidez que dicen poseer el riesgo de un cobro masivo podría provocar un colapso del mercado haciendo que los inversores se quedaran sin nada.”

Que es lo que yo vengo denunciando desde hace muchísimo tiempo.

La oscura historia de Tether, la criptomoneda que siempre vale 1 dólar


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Dic 2020)

Tether es un desastre siempre en ciernes (ojo, un desastre para sí mismo, no para Bitcoin). Es la manera en que un exchange desaprensivo (Bitfinex) empezó a jugar con fuego para evitar su merecida quiebra después de un "hackeo", para después convertirse en una ridícula estafa con la que los novatos avariciosos y las manos débiles creen alejarse del riesgo de volatilidad de Bitcoin.

Pero tether no es Bitcoin. Es una shitcoin-estafa más, solo que promovida por algunos administradores de exchanges sinvergüenzas.

Desde este hilo siempre se ha avisado de las shitcoins estafas (como IOTA), de los desarrolladores desaprensivos (como cfb) y de los exchanges corruptos que merecen la quiebra (como bitfinex).

Nada de esto desvirtua Bitcoin porque son factores externos.

¿Acaso deslegitimaría a Bitcoin el que un puto exchange corrupto mostrase un precio extraño en su libro de órdenes por exceso o por defecto? De ninguna manera.

Lo de Tether y su efecto en el precio de Bitcoin es algo que siempre se puede discutir. Yo, al menos, no tendría inconveniente en hacerlo. Pero que exista esa shitcoin no deslegitima a Bitcoin en absoluto.

¿Deslegitimaba a Bitcoin la existencia de un único exchange en 2012? En absoluto. ¿Deslegitimaba a Bitcoin la existencia de un mercado negro de drogas en 2015? En absoluto. ¿Deslegitima a Bitcoin la existencia de una shitcoin-estafa como Tether actualmente? En absoluto.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tether es un desastre siempre en ciernes. Es la manera en que un exchanger desaprensivo (Bitfinex) empezó a jugar con fuego para evitar su merecida quiebra después de un "hackeo", para después convertirse en una ridícula estafa con la que los novatos avariciosos y las manos débiles creen alejarse del riesgo de volatilidad de Bitcoin.
> 
> Pero tether no es Bitcoin. Es una shitcoin-estafa más, solo que promovida por algunos administradores de exchanges sinvergüenzas.
> 
> ...



BTC podría haber sido algo muy bueno. Pero es que ni tú que eres un talibán de BTC puedes rebatir que el precio está totalmente manipulado a través del Tether. BTC apenas tiene volumen real, y lo sabes, y Tether corre a sus anchas desvirtuando su precio. 

Se sincero, cual crees que podría ser el precio real de BTC sin la distorsión del TETHER, 10 $ ?


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

BTC en sí mismo no queda deslegitimado por el Tether, sí que queda deslegitimado por su centralización en China, pero ese es otro tema ya conocido y que evita que las grandes instituciones inviertan en el. El tema de Tether lo que hace es deslegitimar su valor ya que el que muestra el CMC es totalmente falso ya que se basa en las fichas de emisión falsa Tether, y Tether representa el 97% de negociación de BTC. Este problema también lo saben los institucionales y obviamente no van a meter un solo dólar en algo que carece de liquidez y que está inflado a base de Tether falsamente emitido.

La pregunta del millón es, Cual es el precio real de BTC ? 1$, 5$, 10$, puede que 100$. Es imposible saberlo, pero desde luego está a años luz del mostrado por el CMC.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC podría haber sido algo muy bueno. Pero es que ni tú que eres un talibán de BTC puedes rebatir que el precio está totalmente manipulado a través del Tether. BTC apenas tiene volumen real, y lo sabes, y Tether corre a sus anchas desvirtuando su precio.
> 
> Se sincero, cual crees que podría ser el precio real de BTC sin la distorsión del TETHER, 10 $ ?



Eso es un falso discurso. Te empeñas en hablar en el hilo de Bitcoin sobre una shitcoin (tether), cuando eso es una chorrada. Hablar de la shitcoin tether es exactamente lo mismo que hablar de exchangers corruptos. Ninguno de esos asuntos deslegitima a Bitcoin.

Hay exchangers corruptos y otros que no lo son. Igual que hay usos "inmorales" de Bitcoin y otros que no lo son (asunto en el cual no entraré porque eso es opinión personal de cada uno).

Que Bitcoin sea utilizado para unos usos u otros, por un tipo de personas u otras, no lo deslegitima, justo al contrario.

A ti lo único que debería importarte es el cambio BTC/IOTA, y esa gráfica canta por soleares que tu shitcoin está a la deriva, en zozobra y achicando agua. Lo que los novatos avariciosos/inexpertos, los administradores de exchangers corruptos y los desarrolladores desaprensivos estén haciendo con sus bitcoins debería importarte bien poco.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso es un falso discurso. Te empeñas en hablar en el hilo de Bitcoin sobre una shitcoin (tether), cuando eso es una chorrada. Hablar de la shitcoin tether es exactamente lo mismo que hablar de exchangers corruptos. Ninguno de esos asuntos deslegitima a Bitcoin.
> 
> Hay exchangers corruptos y otros que no lo son. Igual que hay usos "inmorales" de Bitcoin y otros que no lo son (asunto en el cual no entraré porque eso es opinión personal de cada uno).
> 
> ...



Puedes escribir todo lo que quieras, pero nada va a cambiar que el 97% del volumen de negociación sobre BTC es con Tether y esos exchanges corruptos que mencionas son los que mueven ese 97% y desvirtúan el precio real. Y como he dicho, eso no desvirtúa a BTC en sí mismo pero si desvirtúa totalmente su cotización.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Creo que es el momento de empezar a hablar del precio real de BTC, descontando Tether. Creéis que podría llegar a los 100$ ? Es difícil porque esos exchange manipuladores también recortan la oferta de BTC a través de la programación de los bots.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Cuando se tiene miedo los cobardes sin argumentos meten la cabeza en el hoyo, como los avestruces.


----------



## barborico (10 Dic 2020)

He descargado un sencillo gráfico para saber si algo es bueno para Bitcoin:


----------



## Arctic (10 Dic 2020)

Después de las compras de bitcoin que hicieron famoso entre los HODLers a Michael Saylor, CEO de MicroStrategy, parece que no ha tenido bastante. Hace unos días, decidió que el balance de la compañía es suficientemente robusto como para endeudarse en 400 millones de $ para seguir comprando bitcoin. A raíz de eso, Bank of America decide bajar la recomendación de la compañía, declarando que esas compras son muy arriesgadas y le restan atractivo. Ayer el bueno de Michael demostró lo preocupado que está y ha subido el tamaño de la emisión de deuda de 400 a 550 millones.

Será que no ve el inmenso potencial de Ripple, IOTA y demás estafas. Cuando este señor entre en la lista Forbes acordaos de citarme, shitcoiners.


----------



## Arctic (10 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Para un trolecito que nos queda y que nos da un poco de vidilla hay que aprovechar y echarse unas risas.
> 
> Lo único que tiene poco nivel, se hace un poco repetitivo con lo del tether y los mineros chinos y de ahi no sale, el pobre no da para más. A ver si aparece algun otro troll con algo más de nivel pero de momento es lo que tenemos.




La verdad es que echando la vista atrás es un descojone lo que hemos vivido aquí.

Clapham que decía que el bitcoin era una mierda y que mucho mejor inversión era comprarse un Chevy para alquilarlo. Luego creo que le estafaron con alguna mierda tipo PIVX o similar.
Keinur que parecía más o menos normal hasta que le dio por bitcoin cash.
Tixel, que era como Keinur pero sin haber parecido nunca normal. Un aldeano paleto hasta la médula que por algún motivo se creía un genio.
Kuesko, que era anormal perdido y siempre escribía en rojo.
Divad, que se creía el lobo de Wall Street porque ganó 4.000 eurazos en no se qué shitcoin.

Lo que ha pasado por aquí es una cosa de locos. Difícil que un nuevo troll pueda acceder a ese Olimpo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Puedes escribir todo lo que quieras, pero nada va a cambiar que el 97% del volumen de negociación sobre BTC es con Tether y esos exchanges corruptos que mencionas son los que mueven ese 97% y desvirtúan el precio real. Y como he dicho, eso no desvirtúa a BTC en sí mismo pero si desvirtúa totalmente su cotización.



No existe el "precio real".

¿Es menos real el precio ahora que cuando Bitcoin se utilizaba para comprar bienes o servicios de la SilkRoad? ¿Es menos real el precio ahora que cuando se utilizaba para jugar al SatoshiDice?

Hablar del precio de Bitcoin "descontándole" los usos que no te gustan es como hablar de las comisiones de Bitcoin descontándole las transacciones que no te gustan. Absurdo. Es algo que, para mal o para bien, son consecuencia de la libertad que permite el sistema.

El precio de Bitcoin no es caro ni barato. El uso de Bitcoin no es moral ni inmoral. Las comisiones que se pagan no son escasas ni excesivas. Todas esas cosas son las que son porque, simplemente, Bitcoin ES.

Y si los usos y la adopción aumentan en el futuro, el precio y las comisiones subirán. Así de sencillo.

¿O acaso era más legítimo Bitcoin antes, cuando se utilizaba para para jugar a SatoshiDice que ahora cuando, según tus palabras, la gente lo usa en un 97% para negociar una shitcoin como Tether?

En realidad da igual. Los shitcoiners siempre vais a terminar quejándoos de que los usuarios utilizan Bitcoin para hacer cosas que no os gustan o que "no son reales" así que, como extensión, os quejáis tambien de que el precio de un bitcoin no os gusta o "no es real".


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Para trolls, el BBVA.
> 
> BBVA lanza su primer servicio para la compra-venta y custodia de bitcoins en Suiza



Brutal, hasta los bancos están metiéndose 
Y poned en ignorados al easyridereggs o como se llame, vuestro confort foril aumentará un 1000%.


----------



## Josar (10 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Creo que es el momento de empezar a hablar del precio real de BTC, descontando Tether. Creéis que podría llegar a los 100$ ? Es difícil porque esos exchange manipuladores también recortan la oferta de BTC a través de la programación de los bots.



Que pesado con tether, bitcoin ya valía mucho más de 100$ antes de que existiera esa shitcoin

Llevo años aquí dentro y estoy viendo una ola de compañeros en el trabajo que están empezando a comprar, ninguno con tether por cierto, hay mucha más aceptación


----------



## mr_nobody (10 Dic 2020)

Here’s how many Bitcoin is left for retailers to buy


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2020)

Resulta gracioso ver a la secta bitconiana saliendo en tropel para tapar sin éxito el engaño que está provocando Tether en el precio de Bitcoin.

Años criticando el dinero FIAT, criticando su creación de la nada, criticando su manipulación del mercado. Pero que pasa cuando esto mismo le pasa a BTC, cuando el valor de BTC está hinchado por un token sin ningún tipo de respaldo, sin ninguna conexión con el mundo real, sin ningún tipo de uso real más que el de la mera especulación y con una liquidez que puede que no llegue ni al 5% de su capitalización, que pasa entonces. Pues pasa que entonces los bitconianos miran para otro lado, ya no importa que su valor se base en algo falso, ya no importa nada, ya solo importa ver ese número de falso valor lo más alto posible.

Y algo que todavía resulta más gracioso, más estando en burbujainfo, no creo que nadie se haya olvidado de la crisis inmobiliaria, en este foro mucha gente la predijo con antelación, avisaba de la burbuja de precios, que esos precios no estaban sustentados en nada real, que eran precios a los que se había llegado a través del crédito voraz y despiadado, crédito con dinero creado de la nada a través del FIAT falso emitido por los bancos centrales. En ese momento todavía había mucha gente que decía que eso no importaba, que los pisos eran reales, que la gente los pagaba y que todo el mundo era feliz porque cada día era más rico. No creo que haga falta que os explique lo que pasó unos años más tarde, esos pisos existían, sí que existían, pero ya no valían nada, nadie los quería, se había acabado el regado del dinero barato surgido de la nada, la burbuja explotó.

Todo parece indicar que estamos en la antesala de que esto mismo suceda en BTC, su valor depende de la emisión de Tether, es incierto saber cuando esta emisión acabará, pero también es indudable que sucederá. Así que tened mucho cuidado que no os pille dentro.


----------



## Josar (10 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Resulta gracioso ver a la secta bitconiana saliendo en tropel para tapar sin éxito el engaño que está provocando Tether en el precio de Bitcoin.
> 
> Años criticando el dinero FIAT, criticando su creación de la nada, criticando su manipulación del mercado. Pero que pasa cuando esto mismo le pasa a BTC, cuando el valor de BTC está hinchado por un token sin ningún tipo de respaldo, sin ninguna conexión con el mundo real, sin ningún tipo de uso real más que el de la mera especulación y con una liquidez que puede que no llegue ni al 5% de su capitalización, que pasa entonces. Pues pasa que entonces los bitconianos miran para otro lado, ya no importa que su valor se base en algo falso, ya no importa nada, ya solo importa ver ese número de falso valor lo más alto posible.
> 
> ...



A nosotros si que nos resultas gracioso tu, han pasado por aquí trolles mucho más grandes, con mejores agurmentos que tether por cierto 

No durais ni dos telediarios, en cuanto vuelve a subir el precio de bitcoin y se hunde vuestra shitcoin desapareceis de los hilos 

No te preocupes, que al año que viene tendremos otro reemplazandote , avisándonos del lo malo que es bitcoin. Siempre hay alguna mascota en hilo para animar


----------



## barborico (10 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Y algo que todavía resulta más gracioso, más estando en burbujainfo, no creo que nadie se haya olvidado de la crisis inmobiliaria, en este foro mucha gente la predijo con antelación, avisaba de la burbuja de precios, que esos precios no estaban sustentados en nada real, que eran precios a los que se había llegado a través del crédito voraz y despiadado, crédito con dinero creado de la nada a través del FIAT falso emitido por los bancos centrales. En ese momento todavía había mucha gente que decía que eso no importaba, que los pisos eran reales, que la gente los pagaba y que todo el mundo era feliz porque cada día era más rico. No creo que haga falta que os explique lo que pasó unos años más tarde, esos pisos existían, sí que existían, pero ya no valían nada, nadie los quería, se había acabado el regado del dinero barato surgido de la nada, la burbuja explotó.
> 
> Todo parece indicar que estamos en la antesala de que esto mismo suceda en BTC, su valor depende de la emisión de Tether, es incierto saber cuando esta emisión acabará, pero también es indudable que sucederá. Así que tened mucho cuidado que no os pille dentro.



Es verdad, no me acordaba, gracias por avisar, tienes razón, cualquier cosa se puede comparar con Bitcoin, tulipanes y pisos incluidos.

Por cierto, ayer deposité mis pisos en un fondo de inversión, me cobraron 0.0005 pisos en comisiones de apertura los muy mangantes.

Curiosamente, también aceptaban BTC pero no IOTA, decían que eso no valía nada, que es 100% confiar en la IOTA foundation.


----------



## mr_nobody (10 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arctic (10 Dic 2020)

MassMutual compra 100 millones de dólares en BTC.
Otros estafados por el tether...


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Dic 2020)

Tener un punto de escepticismo siempre es sano: ¿Y si el amigo easyridergs estuviera en lo cierto y fuera verdad que el precio del btc no fuera real? ¿Porqué no comprobarlo? Es lo que haría cuaquiera con sentido común, ¿no? Comprobar si es cierto. Y eso he hecho:

He puesto a la venta unos poquitos satoshis en localbitcoins. He elegido como método de pago Bizum y en el precio he puesto a 15600€ , o sea, 500€ mas caro que su cotización en bitstamp, en donde estaba a 15100€. Y máximo de 500€ por compra.

Le he dao al botón de poner anuncio y en unos 15 min he vendío casi 0.3BTC, y he tenío que quitar el anuncio porque no daba abasto a contestar ofertas.

Hechos: 
1. Nadie me ha ofrecido tether, todo han sido euros
2. Ya tengo pa algún regalillo navideño


----------



## _______ (11 Dic 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Tener un punto de escepticismo siempre es sano: ¿Y si el amigo easyridergs estuviera en lo cierto y fuera verdad que el precio del btc no fuera real? ¿Porqué no comprobarlo? Es lo que haría cuaquiera con sentido común, ¿no? Comprobar si es cierto. Y eso he hecho:
> 
> He puesto a la venta unos poquitos satoshis en localbitcoins. He elegido como método de pago Bizum y en el precio he puesto a 15600€ , o sea, 500€ mas caro que su cotización en bitstamp, en donde estaba a 15100€. Y máximo de 500€ por compra.
> 
> ...



Que pasa si lo pones 150k€ y algún despistado pone para comprar con un 0 de más?


----------



## tastas (11 Dic 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Tener un punto de escepticismo siempre es sano: ¿Y si el amigo easyridergs estuviera en lo cierto y fuera verdad que el precio del btc no fuera real? ¿Porqué no comprobarlo? Es lo que haría cuaquiera con sentido común, ¿no? Comprobar si es cierto. Y eso he hecho:
> 
> He puesto a la venta unos poquitos satoshis en localbitcoins. He elegido como método de pago Bizum y en el precio he puesto a 15600€ , o sea, 500€ mas caro que su cotización en bitstamp, en donde estaba a 15100€. Y máximo de 500€ por compra.
> 
> ...



Aún usáis localbitcoins?


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Tener un punto de escepticismo siempre es sano: ¿Y si el amigo easyridergs estuviera en lo cierto y fuera verdad que el precio del btc no fuera real? ¿Porqué no comprobarlo? Es lo que haría cuaquiera con sentido común, ¿no? Comprobar si es cierto. Y eso he hecho:
> 
> He puesto a la venta unos poquitos satoshis en localbitcoins. He elegido como método de pago Bizum y en el precio he puesto a 15600€ , o sea, 500€ mas caro que su cotización en bitstamp, en donde estaba a 15100€. Y máximo de 500€ por compra.
> 
> ...



Oye, pues nada, compra más. La manipulación de precio por Tether es flagrante y manifiesta. Que os da igual, pues vosotros mismos. Cuando os pilléis los dedos no podréis decir que no estabais avisados.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Tener un punto de escepticismo siempre es sano: ¿Y si el amigo easyridergs estuviera en lo cierto y fuera verdad que el precio del btc no fuera real? ¿Porqué no comprobarlo? Es lo que haría cuaquiera con sentido común, ¿no? Comprobar si es cierto. Y eso he hecho:
> 
> He puesto a la venta unos poquitos satoshis en localbitcoins. He elegido como método de pago Bizum y en el precio he puesto a 15600€ , o sea, 500€ mas caro que su cotización en bitstamp, en donde estaba a 15100€. Y máximo de 500€ por compra.
> 
> ...



Oye, pues nada, compra más. La manipulación de precio por Tether es flagrante y manifiesta. Que os da igual, pues vosotros mismos. Cuando os pilléis los dedos no podréis decir que no estabais avisados.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Felicidades a los que habéis comprado casi a 20k Tethers. Acaba de perder los 18k tethers, me parto.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Así igual lo comprarías en dólares. La pena es que su precio en dólares está sobre los 90, que no está mal, oye. Al ser los 18k en tether, estás aquí comiendo mierda porque el tether no lo cambian por yates ni chortinas.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Dic 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Tener un punto de escepticismo siempre es sano: ¿Y si el amigo easyridergs estuviera en lo cierto y fuera verdad que el precio del btc no fuera real? ¿Porqué no comprobarlo? Es lo que haría cuaquiera con sentido común, ¿no? Comprobar si es cierto. Y eso he hecho:
> 
> He puesto a la venta unos poquitos satoshis en localbitcoins. He elegido como método de pago Bizum y en el precio he puesto a 15600€ , o sea, 500€ mas caro que su cotización en bitstamp, en donde estaba a 15100€. Y máximo de 500€ por compra.
> 
> ...



Yo he contado varias veces que aquí donde vivo, te dan en cash un 20% más del valor del BTC cuando lo ofreces (ahora probablemente sea más).
Pasa igual que con el oro, aquí no puedes comprar emisiones del Banco Central sin mínimo, un spot del +20, +30.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo he contado varias veces que aquí donde vivo, te dan en cash un 20% más del valor del BTC cuando lo ofreces (ahora probablemente sea más).
> Pasa igual que con el oro, aquí no puedes comprar emisiones del Banco Central sin mínimo, un spot del +20, +30.



Vosotros porque sois unos pelagatos. Los que hayan comprado de verdad a pocos dólares, que se junten unos cuantos y vayan a Bitstamp a vender 200 millones de dólares en BTC, oh wait, que el volumen de BTC a dólar de Bitstamp es ahora mismo de 135 millones. Entonces piensas, pero coño si el volumen total de intercambio de BTC es hora mismo de 23k millones, ah chico pero lo que pasa que ese volumen es 99% tether. Así si hay una venta importante de BTC a dólar simplemente se comen los mocos. A ver a qué me recuerda esto, al dinero FIAT del banco? Pues claro chavales. Pero no pasa nada, si eres un pelagatos no tienes que preocuparte, a no ser que todos los pelagatos quieran vender al mismo tiempo. Igualito que el FIAT del banco. Me parto.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo he contado varias veces que aquí donde vivo, te dan en cash un 20% más del valor del BTC cuando lo ofreces (ahora probablemente sea más).
> Pasa igual que con el oro, aquí no puedes comprar emisiones del Banco Central sin mínimo, un spot del +20, +30.



Vosotros porque sois unos pelagatos. Los que hayan comprado de verdad a pocos dólares, que se junten unos cuantos y vayan a Bitstamp a vender 200 millones de dólares en BTC, oh wait, que el volumen de BTC a dólar de Bitstamp es ahora mismo de 135 millones. Entonces piensas, pero coño si el volumen total de intercambio de BTC es hora mismo de 23k millones, ah chico pero lo que pasa que ese volumen es 99% tether. Así si hay una venta importante de BTC a dólar simplemente se comen los mocos. A ver a qué me recuerda esto, al dinero FIAT del banco? Pues claro chavales. Pero no pasa nada, si eres un pelagatos no tienes que preocuparte, a no ser que todos los pelagatos quieran vender al mismo tiempo. Igualito que el FIAT del banco. Me parto.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Jajaja, pillado por el Tether


----------



## Guanovirus (11 Dic 2020)

Señores, estoy por entrar. ¿Cómo veis el tema? En mi opinión, tarde o temprano va a romper los 20k. Me arrepiento mucho de no comprar a 4k hace un par de años y ahora me está entrando el FOMO, tiene pinta que sea el último tren para los 17k.


----------



## StalkerTlön (11 Dic 2020)

El Sáhara Occidental tendrá uno de los mayores parques eólicos terrestres del mundo con 900 MW para minar bitcoins


¿Tendrá que ver con que el Trumpeto apoye a nuestros vecinos del sur??, ¿...Hash Wars? ,¿...sostenibilidad y Btc? Bueno, en el guión de la narrativa viene primero BTC, ya llegará el turno de las criptomonedas "sostenibles". Seguramente le sigan el POS de Ethereum 2.0 y finalmente IOTA. Ahora es el momento de Bitcoin, el cohete está por despegar.


----------



## uhnitas (11 Dic 2020)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Ya veo que sabéis insultar, pero tenéis capacidad para rebatir los números que he expuesto? Por lo visto no, por que son evidencias incontestables. Así, conclusión, si quieres Tether falso compra BTC hoy mismo.


----------



## Pedre (11 Dic 2020)

Guanovirus dijo:


> Señores, estoy por entrar. ¿Cómo veis el tema? En mi opinión, tarde o temprano va a romper los 20k. Me arrepiento mucho de no comprar a 4k hace un par de años y ahora me está entrando el FOMO, tiene pinta que sea el último tren para los 17k.



Respecto al precio es difícil saber donde puede deternerse la caída y ser un buen momento de compra para entrar

Yo veo dos puntos donde podría darse la vuelta

1 - En el cierre de futuros de BME (hueco sin cerrar) que está en torno a 16.800 dólares
2 - Y no es descartable, que vuelva a la zona de los 14.000 dólares, zona fibo







El 30 de Noviembre ya vi venir la caída
Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Respecto al precio es difícil saber donde puede deternerse la caída y ser un buen momento de compra para entrar
> 
> Yo veo dos puntos donde podría darse la vuelta
> 
> ...



Pregúntaselo a tether


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

Ya, pero yo no compro a máximos de Tether como vosotros.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Dic 2020)

Guanovirus dijo:


> Señores, estoy por entrar. ¿Cómo veis el tema? En mi opinión, tarde o temprano va a romper los 20k. Me arrepiento mucho de no comprar a 4k hace un par de años y ahora me está entrando el FOMO, tiene pinta que sea el último tren para los 17k.



De 20k pasará seguro. La única duda es cuándo, puede ser pasado mañana o puede ser dentro de un mes, pero de que los va a pasar no hay duda.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> De 20k pasará seguro. La única duda es cuándo, puede ser pasado mañana o puede ser dentro de un mes, pero de que los va a pasar no hay duda.



20k tether, dólares no creo que pase de 100$, si llega.


----------



## uhnitas (11 Dic 2020)

Lo de este tío es de otra galaxia:

MicroStrategy Completes $650 Million Offering of 0.750% Convertible Senior Notes Due 2025


----------



## pernales (11 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Aún usáis localbitcoins?



¿Que usas tu actualmente y cuales son buenas opciones?


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Lo de este tío es de otra galaxia:
> 
> MicroStrategy Completes $650 Million Offering of 0.750% Convertible Senior Notes Due 2025



Te agarras a un clavo ardiendo sacando una y otra vez al mismo tonto que dice que compró. Te avisará cuando te joda la pasta que has metido vendiendo él ? Recuerda, compras Tether a euros, el coge tus Tether y los pasa a Dólares en su cuenta.


----------



## pernales (12 Dic 2020)

Gracias, voy a investigar


----------



## mr_nobody (12 Dic 2020)

https://hodlhodl.com/ te da algun tipo de garantia tipo lo que hace ebay? o solo pone en contacto al comprador y al vendedor y luego que se apanhen entre ellos?


----------



## MIP (13 Dic 2020)




----------



## Arctic (13 Dic 2020)

Qué barbaridad, los de Tether ya estafan también los domingos.


----------



## uhnitas (13 Dic 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Qué barbaridad, los de Tether ya estafan también los domingos.



Puta vida Tether.


----------



## tastas (13 Dic 2020)

Bisq se lleva un 0.8 o 0.4% por intercambio, según pagues con BTC o con BSQ.
Luego están los costes de minado (para cada transacción hacen falta 4 transacciones) y la oferta que puedas encontrar. Sale mucho más barato poner una oferta que tomarla, aunque tiene el inconveniente de tener que esperar a que te tomen la oferta con el nodo en línea. Además, como verás más adelante, la primera oferta es mejor tomarla para asegurarte de que es una cuenta que pueda firmar tu cuenta.
Con sepa o revolut, para la primera orden hay un límite de 0.01btc y son algo más caras: pongamos que comprarás entre un 5 y un 10% más caro. Una vez tu cuenta esté firmada y haya pasado un mes, podrás encontrar o poner ofertas con un precio mucho más cercano al spot, seguramente pagando un 2% se completen en poco tiempo.
Enviar del monedero Bisq a otros sitio cuesta como una transacción normal de BTC, solo pagas costes de minería.


----------



## farang (15 Dic 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Qué barbaridad, los de Tether ya estafan también los domingos.



A que te refieres?


----------



## ruber et impius (16 Dic 2020)

ATH en 19876 USD (Bitfinex)

Tete va como un cohete.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Dic 2020)

Madre mía el "Tether" XDD


----------



## ruber et impius (16 Dic 2020)

Mama, Tete y yo estuvimos aquí.


----------



## 21creciente (16 Dic 2020)

va como un cobete oiga


----------



## Thundercat (16 Dic 2020)

ueeeeeeeee fiesta fiesta!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (16 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Mama, Tete y yo estuvimos aquí.
> Ver archivo adjunto 516938



qué web es esa?


----------



## ruber et impius (16 Dic 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> qué web es esa?



https://bitcointicker.co/bitfinex/btc/usd/3days/


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2020)

Ya están petando los exchanges...


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2020)

No sé, blockfolio no conecta con ninguno, la app de coinbase caput, kraken fallando también


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Dic 2020)

Parabolic! 

Pues enhorabuena a los pioneros, a los hodlers de 2017, a todos los que hemos entrado después y a los que informáis de los avances tecnológicos de Bitcoin. 

No hay techo. Hasta donde caiga el dólar.


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Dic 2020)




----------



## ruber et impius (16 Dic 2020)

CoinGecko está vivo.
Precio, capitalización de mercado, gráfico e información sobre Bitcoin (BTC) | CoinGecko


----------



## mr_nobody (16 Dic 2020)

A quien hay que citar hoy?


----------



## barborico (16 Dic 2020)

Buen cotether le han metido por via mercadonosa


----------



## tastas (16 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> A quien hay que citar hoy?



No sé, yo me estoy conteniendo de visitar el hilo de los oreros.


----------



## sirpask (16 Dic 2020)




----------



## ninfireblade (16 Dic 2020)

Ya aparecerán por aquí cuando corrija un poco, porque está claro que corregir en algun momento tendrá que corregir aunque sea de los 30k a los 25k.

De momento permanecen en sus cuevas, que hace mucho frio ahi fuera.


----------



## DEREC (16 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> No sé, yo me estoy conteniendo de visitar el hilo de los oreros.



Y yo el de IOTA.


----------



## tastas (16 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Y yo el de IOTA.



Ya puestos visitamos maidsafe y nxt.


----------



## uhnitas (16 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Parabolic!
> 
> Pues enhorabuena a los pioneros, a los hodlers de 2017, a todos los que hemos entrado después y a los que informáis de los avances tecnológicos de Bitcoin.
> 
> No hay techo. Hasta donde caiga el dólar.



Class of 2017. Errores varios. También aciertos. Nunca vendido un sat. Horas y horas y más horas. 18 y 19 años durísimos apilando sats en contra de los numeritos de la aplicación. Vaya refuerzo positivo está resultando todo esto.

Ah! Eternas gracias a los de aquí que llegaron antes que yo y me enseñaron. Muchos sabemos quienes sois.


----------



## Mopois (16 Dic 2020)

la fusión fría, eso será lo que acabe con bitcoin


----------



## Seronoser (16 Dic 2020)

Alguno dice que, con sus 7 carreras y 23 masters de CCC, ve claro que esto es una estafa ponzi, verdad @Demostenes ???  

Propongo a este forero, nocoiner con el ass-on-fire, del año.


----------



## Rajoy (16 Dic 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> No sé, blockfolio no conecta con ninguno, la app de coinbase caput, kraken fallando también



Yo he vendido sin problemas en Kraken hace un par de horas


----------



## MIP (16 Dic 2020)

Binance ha tenido un rato de hipo, pero volvió a los 5 minutos. 

Dejad de dar al F5 que se actualiza solo leches.


----------



## uhnitas (16 Dic 2020)

Yo lo tengo cristalino, no invierto en Bitcoin, ahorro en Bitcoin. Eso contesta de sobra la pregunta.


----------



## uhnitas (16 Dic 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo he vendido sin problemas en Kraken hace un par de horas



Si no es un bien o servicio y no es indiscrección, ¿Para comprar qué?.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Dic 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Yo lo tengo cristalino, no invierto en Bitcoin, ahorro en Bitcoin. Eso contesta de sobra la pregunta.



Yo ni invierto, ni ahorro; protejo el dinero, y lo escondo de las manos gubernamentales y de sus impuestos.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2020)

Y se batió el récord histórico, menuda resistencia, con que fuerza la ha roto.


----------



## mr_nobody (16 Dic 2020)

No solo cuando sino tambien como. Dias como hoy, por experiencia, intentas vender en un exchange y todo va lento, te hacen esperar horas, etc. Ademas puede darse la casualidad que la cuenta bancaria que hasta hace poco funcionaba bien para retirar fondos y estaba "aprobada" por el exchange justo hoy no funciona y te piden mas documentacion....

Mi experiencia es que lo mejor es retirar cuando la cosa esta tranquila, no hay noticias en los diarios y de forma segura. Dias como hoy es una locura operar tanto de entrada como de salida. 

Que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado por favor...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Dic 2020)

1000 pavos de subida no son nada ya, pero bueno ahí queda roto el ATH del 17 de diciembre de 2017, casi 3 años justos, joder qué curiosidad y precisión.


----------



## tastas (16 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> No solo cuando sino tambien como. Dias como hoy, por experiencia, intentas vender en un exchange y todo va lento, te hacen esperar horas, etc. Ademas puede darse la casualidad que la cuenta bancaria que hasta hace poco funcionaba bien para retirar fondos y estaba "aprobada" por el exchange justo hoy no funciona y te piden mas documentacion....
> 
> Mi experiencia es que lo mejor es retirar cuando la cosa esta tranquila, no hay noticias en los diarios y de forma segura. Dias como hoy es una locura operar tanto de entrada como de salida.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado por favor...



Usar Bisq en días como hoy suele ser buena idea.
Si es para comprar btc, más vale haber hecho los deberes y tener la cuenta firmada.


----------



## uhnitas (16 Dic 2020)

Yo no estoy de acuerdo. Para gente con poca pasta doblar o triplicar lo puesto en Bitcoin puede suponer mucho.


----------



## Rajoy (16 Dic 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Si no es un bien o servicio y no es indiscrección, ¿Para comprar qué?.



Nada concreto. Como dicen unos post más arriba, recojo beneficios.
Por mucho que diga el tontether, llevo años cambiando sin problemas bitcoin por fiat y viceversa en diversos exchanges. El ejemplo de “y si vamos todos a la vez a” es muy estúpido y se puede aplicar también a cualquier otra cosa que no sea bitcoin. De hecho es la forma perfecta para reventar cualquier banco.
En Bitstamp se me pusieron bastante pesados con lo del KYC/AML. Y eso fue hace años ...
Eso es un aviso para navegantes. Es mejor estar bien identificado y con un "tier" alto en el exchange y, si no quieres que te roben en la cara, irte a vivir a otro país donde sean menos ladrones que en Hispañistán.
Si queréis cambiar calderilla bisq está fenómeno, pero si se trata de cantidades grandes acabaréis tropezando con KYC/AML en algún exchange. Y los muy cabrones te lo dicen cuando tienen tus bitcoins retenidos, no antes ...


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> No solo cuando sino tambien como. Dias como hoy, por experiencia, intentas vender en un exchange y todo va lento, te hacen esperar horas, etc. Ademas puede darse la casualidad que la cuenta bancaria que hasta hace poco funcionaba bien para retirar fondos y estaba "aprobada" por el exchange justo hoy no funciona y te piden mas documentacion....
> 
> Mi experiencia es que lo mejor es retirar cuando la cosa esta tranquila, no hay noticias en los diarios y de forma segura. Dias como hoy es una locura operar tanto de entrada como de salida.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado por favor...



Así es. En 2017 pasó lo mismo.


----------



## DEREC (16 Dic 2020)

No me seas blandengue, que menos que 100 o 200k. 50k va a ser el suelo del próximo ciclo.


----------



## _______ (16 Dic 2020)

ATENCIÓN: PREGUNTA IMPORTANTE

los que vayais a hacer cash out en 2021, Claro, lo jodido es elegir con precisión el momento donde vaya a hacer ATH para después bajar un 80% como en 2017-2018 y no volver a recuperar ese ATH hasta 2024...

Pero los que vayáis a hacer cash out, no necesariamente todo claro, estáis pensando en vender lo que vayais a usar (para unos será comprar un coche para otros un piso o una casa) más algo más de forma que si vendeis cerca del, ATH y después comprais cerca del mínimo (tanto como lo que vendisteis) en 2022 tendreis el coche o el piso o la, casa o lo que sea, MÁS los bitcoin iniciales? 

Pero será octubre noviembre diciembre...??


----------



## ruber et impius (16 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> ATENCIÓN: PREGUNTA IMPORTANTE
> 
> los que vayais a hacer cash out en 2021, Claro, lo jodido es elegir con precisión el momento donde vaya a hacer ATH para después bajar un 80% como en 2017-2018 y no volver a recuperar ese ATH hasta 2024...
> 
> ...



Pues ya lo tienes en 21K. El que hiciera cash a los 20K puede verse en 25K en dos semanas y fuera del tren. 

Haz lo que tengas que hacer, pero no pidas consejo, porque nadie te lo puede decir. 

Mi opinión es que no se sabe actualmente cual es el soporte donde rebotará. Lo clasico es que el soporte sea la anterior resistencia (20K), pero si llegaste hasta aquí con hodl desde muy abajo, lo más probable es que sigas con hodl hasta que haga un par de rebotes en su nuevo soporte, y entonces hablaremos.


----------



## Geldschrank (16 Dic 2020)

Para qué vender?? Vende lo que vayas necesitando para vivir, como mucho. El resto ahorrado en bitcoin. Para siempre.


----------



## _______ (16 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Pues ya lo tienes en 21K. El que hiciera cash a los 20K puede verse en 25K en dos semanas y fuera del tren.
> 
> Haz lo que tengas que hacer, pero no pidas consejo, porque nadie te lo puede decir.
> 
> Mi opinión es que no se sabe actualmente cual es el soporte donde rebotará. Lo clasico es que el soporte sea la anterior resistencia (20K), pero si llegaste hasta aquí con hodl desde muy abajo, lo más probable es que sigas con hodl hasta que haga un par de rebotes en su nuevo soporte, y entonces hablaremos.



A ver RESPUESTAS SERIAS 
Pregunto Por el final del Rally alcista de 2021 que obviamente no será ni ahora ni en enero ni en febrero ni en marzo y esto se va de los 200k para arriba sin despeinarse

Que estas hablando de 25k? Hay que ser un parguelon para salirse en 25


----------



## tastas (16 Dic 2020)

21k USD y primera vela diaria de 2K. Esto acelera.


----------



## _______ (17 Dic 2020)

Si tranquilo estoy. Si ya está subiendo 2000 por día y aún no ha empezado el Rally imaginate donde quedarán los 50k a finales del 2021


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (17 Dic 2020)

LAMBO + YATE + CONEJAS APRETADAS INCOMING.

Enhorabuena hodlers, aguantad, proxima parada 50k.


----------



## El idIOTA de IOTA (17 Dic 2020)

Puta bida Tether


----------



## ruber et impius (17 Dic 2020)

Te-te, te-te lo dije: HODL!!


----------



## digipl (17 Dic 2020)

Giant "Bitcoin Whale" Emerges With Transformational $1 Billion Stake, Backing From Legendary Traders | ZeroHedge


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2020)

Yo solo le veo sentido al cash out si te quita de trabajar, la verdad.

No creo que nadie que va pelao a fin de mes, le diera por meterse en esto y ganarse 20.000€ ahora.

Da igual donde corrija, BTC lo ha vuelto a hacer.


----------



## Porestar (17 Dic 2020)

Estoy mirando plataformas para entrar cuando si se da una buena hostia, pero estoy leyendo en todos lados que se saturan con el tráfico. ¿Cuáles preferís?


----------



## uhnitas (17 Dic 2020)

Chu chuuuuuuuu


----------



## Red Star (17 Dic 2020)

Puede que hoy rompamos los 25K...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Dic 2020)

Opino como Edu R, esto no va de comprar y vender cuando haya subido un poquito para luego gastarselo en caprichos y chorradas varias y luego volver a la rueda del hamster a seguir remando.

El potencial de crecimiento de BTC es tal que uno debería aspirar a objetivos mucho más elevados, es decir holdear los años que haga falta, incluso malviviendo y pasandolo mal ahora, para luego conseguir la independencia financiera.

Sobre pasar a fiat o no, yo he pasado por muchas fases y le he dado muchas vueltas al tema, y creo que mis dineros están más seguros en la blockchain que en cualquier banco. Si necesitas algo tienes bitrefill, con eso cubres el 99% de las necesidades de una persona normal.


----------



## disken (17 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Opino como Edu R, esto no va de comprar y vender cuando haya subido un poquito para luego gastarselo en caprichos y chorradas varias y luego volver a la rueda del hamster a seguir remando.
> 
> El potencial de crecimiento de BTC es tal que uno debería aspirar a objetivos mucho más elevados, es decir holdear los años que haga falta, incluso malviviendo y pasandolo mal ahora, para luego conseguir la independencia financiera.
> 
> Sobre pasar a fiat o no, yo he pasado por muchas fases y le he dado muchas vueltas al tema, y creo que mis dineros están más seguros en la blockchain que en cualquier banco. Si necesitas algo tienes bitrefill, con eso cubres el 99% de las necesidades de una persona normal.



Muy de acuerdo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (17 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> 21k USD y primera vela diaria de 2K. Esto acelera.



23k y primera vela diaria de 3K.


----------



## BigJoe (17 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Opino como Edu R, esto no va de comprar y vender cuando haya subido un poquito para luego gastarselo en caprichos y chorradas varias y luego volver a la rueda del hamster a seguir remando.
> 
> El potencial de crecimiento de BTC es tal que uno debería aspirar a objetivos mucho más elevados, es decir holdear los años que haga falta, incluso malviviendo y pasandolo mal ahora, para luego conseguir la independencia financiera.
> 
> Sobre pasar a fiat o no, yo he pasado por muchas fases y le he dado muchas vueltas al tema, y creo que mis dineros están más seguros en la blockchain que en cualquier banco. Si necesitas algo tienes bitrefill, con eso cubres el 99% de las necesidades de una persona normal.



Es que jugando a jugar y vender, que no digo en si mismo que sea mala estrategia ojo, pero lo que seguro va a pasar es que por cada transacción te van a freir a comisiones en las distintas plataformas así que tienen que ser muy buenos momento o cantidades considerables para que sea algo beneficioso


----------



## ruber et impius (17 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> A ver RESPUESTAS SERIAS
> Pregunto Por el final del Rally alcista de 2021 que obviamente no será ni ahora ni en enero ni en febrero ni en marzo y esto se va de los 200k para arriba sin despeinarse
> 
> Que estas hablando de 25k? Hay que ser un parguelon para salirse en 25



Estás perdiendo dinero, tron. Si eres capaz de controlar los dientes de sierra puedes hacer con tus cryptos un x2 diario, con las shitcoins. 
Hay que ser muy pargelón para no sacarle partido a tu talento.


----------



## hijodepantera (17 Dic 2020)

Coinbase no me deja ni comprar ni vender?
Sabéis que puede ocurrir?


----------



## disken (17 Dic 2020)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Coinbase no me deja ni comprar ni vender?
> Sabéis que puede ocurrir?



Hoy piden que verifiques tu cuenta con los datos de nacionalidad, etc.

No se porque están pidiendo esta verificación cuando supuestamente ya tenían los datos necesarios, me parece algo sospechoso.


----------



## SHARKHAN (17 Dic 2020)

disken dijo:


> Hoy piden que verifiques tu cuenta con los datos de nacionalidad, etc.
> 
> No se porque están pidiendo esta verificación cuando supuestamente ya tenían los datos necesarios, me parece algo sospechoso.



Coinbase es un chiringuito. Lo de pedir documentación y poner trabas a los reembolsos de tus BTC es una estrategia estilo "corralito" para mantener el mayor tiempo posible liquidez en su mierda de exchange. Posiblemente hagan reserva fraccionaria aunque esté totalmente prohibido, y cuando solicitas reembolso ellos no pueden servirte y necesitan tiempo...un ponzi de manual


----------



## hijodepantera (17 Dic 2020)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Coinbase es un chiringuito. Lo de pedir documentación y poner trabas a los reembolsos de tus BTC es una estrategia estilo "corralito" para mantener el mayor tiempo posible liquidez en su mierda de exchange. Posiblemente hagan reserva fraccionaria aunque esté totalmente prohibido, y cuando solicitas reembolso ellos no pueden servirte y necesitan tiempo...un ponzi de manual



Empiezo a sospechar eso.
Por lo visto tengo entradas y salidas restringidas.
No sé la razón pero hablan de un posible hackeo.
Si en unos días sigue así les enviare un e-mail.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2020)

Vuelve a romper el máximo histórico, ya está por encima de 23.500


----------



## Condemor (17 Dic 2020)

A mí la verdad es que cuando sube más que alegrarme de lo que tengo me jode muchísimo no haber comprado más xD. Enhorabuena a todos.

Y ahora una pregunta: me planteo vender un porcentaje de mis chapas en algún momento de las semanas o meses venideros para intentar recomprar más abajo, pero fiscalmente no se como funciona. Si vendo en un exchange normal, Kraken por ejemplo, dejo el dinero allí y luego vuelvo a comprar ¿Que pasa? ¿Estoy obligado a declarar ese movimiento? ¿Cuanto tendría que pagar?


----------



## uhnitas (17 Dic 2020)

Condemor dijo:


> A mí la verdad es que cuando sube más que alegrarme de lo que tengo me jode muchísimo no haber comprado más xD. Enhorabuena a todos.
> 
> Y ahora una pregunta: me planteo vender un porcentaje de mis chapas en algún momento de las semanas o meses venideros para intentar recomprar más abajo, pero fiscalmente no se como funciona. Si vendo en un exchange normal, Kraken por ejemplo, dejo el dinero allí y luego vuelvo a comprar ¿Que pasa? ¿Estoy obligado a declarar ese movimiento? ¿Cuanto tendría que pagar?



Sí, plusvalías por rentas del ahorro. 19, 21 o 23.

Otra cosa es que la chiqui lo pille puesto que no toca banco español, sino exchange extranjero.

Respecto a tu sensación, nada extraño, avaricia y miedo.

Si quieres saber si tienes lo suficiente, piensa en que ahora mismo estuvieses perdiendo casi todo lo que pusiste. ¿Te jodería? Si sí, no tienes poco.


----------



## Condemor (17 Dic 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Sí, plusvalías por rentas del ahorro. 19, 21 o 23.
> 
> Otra cosa es que la chiqui lo pille puesto que no toca banco español, sino exchange extranjero.
> 
> ...



Osea, que da igual vender y recomprar sin sacar el dinero del exchange que vender y transferirte el fiat a tus cuentas. Pues vaya gracia, así se pone mucho más difícil intentar hacer algo de trading. En exchanges descentralizados me parece inviable.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Dic 2020)

Una web que permite comprar con BTC y otras criptos tarjetas regalo de Amazon, Carrefour, Corte Inglés, MediaMarkt y mil sitios más. No es gastar directamente los BTC pero se parece mucho.

Compra Vales, Tarjetas Regalo, y Recargas de teléfono en Spain con Bitcoin

La lista va creciendo cada vez más y más. Nunca lo he usado pero me parece una buena forma de rebatir a todos lo que dicen que bitcoin no sirve para nada y que no se puede comprar el pan con él. Sí que se puede, dando un rodeo con bitrefill, pero se puede. Lo que más me gustaría es que todos esos comercios aceptaran criptos directamente pero sé que ese día todavía está lejos, de momento toca usar bitrefill.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (17 Dic 2020)

Pronto se verá en todo su esplendor lo que provocan años de acumulación en BTC y el resto de criptomonedas...

Lo que sucede tras un rango de acumulación de años de duración (1)


----------



## _______ (17 Dic 2020)

Dejando de lado las ridículas proyecciones de 50l para 2021 de algunos 
. . 

Otros hablan de 200k 300k 400k

Pero hay quienes hablan de 1 millón o millón y medio de dólares por bitcoin en 2021. La gente se ríe pero mucho oho


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Dic 2020)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Pronto se verá en todo su esplendor lo que provocan años de acumulación en BTC y el resto de criptomonedas...
> 
> Lo que sucede tras un rango de acumulación de años de duración (1)



Spam. Aquí uno que ha venido a hablar de su libro.


----------



## echospace (17 Dic 2020)

A los que os movéis por CryptoTwitter ¿a quien seguís? Estoy cansado de leer a moonboys, me interesan aquellas cuentas que hablen de Bitcoin en sí, no de su precio. Los únicos relevantes que conozco son Antonopoulos y a Pompliano.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Dejando de lado las ridículas proyecciones de 50l para 2021 de algunos
> . .
> 
> Otros hablan de 200k 300k 400k
> ...



Más de 5 cifras a medio plazo no lo veo sostenible. Es mucha pasta que tiene que sostener el valor.

Esto ha pegado el petardazo porque llevaba semanas / meses con valores estables y estaba "preparado" para subir de nivel.

Corregirá, y es muy probable que se vaya por debajo del máximo anterior. Y no pasa nada.


----------



## ruber et impius (17 Dic 2020)

Parece que se agota el impulso alcista. Caerá desde 22700 USD?


----------



## _______ (17 Dic 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Más de 5 cifras a medio plazo no lo veo sostenible. Es mucha pasta que tiene que sostener el valor.
> 
> Esto ha pegado el petardazo porque llevaba semanas / meses con valores estables y estaba "preparado" para subir de nivel.
> 
> Corregirá, y es muy probable que se vaya por debajo del máximo anterior. Y no pasa nada.



5 cifras vete dandolas por descontadas 1.8 billones para algo mundial como bitcoin? Vamos calderilla, y 6 cifras también.

Corregir? Pues claro que puede bajar a 19k pero eso es una fluctuación, después sube de golpe 10k 

El que no vea que 2021 se va muy por encima de los 100k pues es que me la pela


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Dic 2020)




----------



## _______ (17 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


>



Toda europa sin impuesto de Patrimonio, HEZPAÑA el único país que lo tiene y además dicen de subirlo.

Cada vez más países sin cobrar impuestos en criiptomonedas, HEZPAÑA amenazando

A la ruina de cabeza


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> *Toda europa sin impuesto de Patrimonio*, HEZPAÑA el único país que lo tiene y además dicen de subirlo.
> 
> Cada vez más países sin cobrar impuestos en criiptomonedas, HEZPAÑA amenazando
> 
> A la ruina de cabeza



Si y no, en UK por ejemplo no compras una propiedad, la reina "te hace una concesion" que a los x anhos a pagar otra vez. Y otros paises sucede algo parecido...

El bitcoin por eso si que parece que de momento escapa de su control, aunque bueno cualquier dia se sacan de la manga lei y a TPC


----------



## uhnitas (17 Dic 2020)

echospace dijo:


> A los que os movéis por CryptoTwitter ¿a quien seguís? Estoy cansado de leer a moonboys, me interesan aquellas cuentas que hablen de Bitcoin en sí, no de su precio. Los únicos relevantes que conozco son Antonopoulos y a Pompliano.



Aquí sí te puedo echar un cable:

Preston pysh
Marty Bent
Robert breedlove
Alex svetski
Jeff both
Adam back
Woonomic
Lynn Alden
Michael Saylor
Der gigi
Brandon Quittem
Manuel polavieja
Matt Odell
Daniel prince 
Guy Swan
Hodlonaut
American Hodl
John Vallis
Peter McCormack 
Nick Szabo
Peter Wuille 
Andy Edstrom
Anilsaidso
Vijay Boyaparty
Los hermanos Mahmudov 
Coryklippsten
Jhon Carvalho
Airlukup
Jack Mallers
Croesus
Stephan Livera 
Skwp
RaoukGMI
Fernand Nieto
Parker Lewis
Nic Carter 
Hasu

Y los que siguen, se siguen entre ellos.


----------



## ruber et impius (17 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Si y no, en UK por ejemplo no compras una propiedad, la reina "te hace una concesion" que a los x anhos a pagar otra vez. Y otros paises sucede algo parecido...
> 
> El bitcoin por eso si que parece que de momento escapa de su control, aunque bueno cualquier dia se sacan de la manga lei y a TPC



No hay ninguna ley posible de ningún gobierno. Deben ser TODOS los gobiernos. Eso no ha pasado nunca en la historia de la Humanidad. 

El gobierno que lo prohibe actualmente no puede evitar su circulación. Solo dificulta su cambio a FIAT, pero ese FIAT suele ser un mojón, como en Venezuela.

Actualmente en bitrefill no ponen pegas a que compres tarjetas regalo de Amazon. Si eso fallase, seguramente otros ocuparían su lugar. 

Es una fantasía de catetos rojeznos el creer que los gobiernos tienen poder frente a un sistema internacional descentralizado. La ministra nos come los huevos desde atrás. Ninguno pensamos declarar nuestros BTC, porque es algo que tenemos junto con el resto del planeta y para lo que ser español es irrelevante.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Dic 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Aquí sí te puedo echar un cable:
> 
> Preston pysh
> Marty Bent
> ...




¿Lo de Peter McCormak del otro día iba en serio o era una coña lo del crédito? 
Fue top flammer.


----------



## uhnitas (17 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Lo de Peter McCormak del otro día iba en serio o era una coña lo del crédito?
> Fue top flammer.



No se si debí meterlo, su Podcast es bueno, el no tanto.

Yo supongo que lo pediría, un interés muy alto. Es la jugada de Michael Saylor pero en miniatura.


----------



## uhnitas (17 Dic 2020)

Yo lo que admiro es a remonster, bitcoñero, blue arrow, mojón... Esa gente no tenían Twitter, ni medium, ni podcasts... Tenían que digerir ellos el tema. Yo sencillamente, no hubiera sido capaz.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Si y no, en UK por ejemplo no compras una propiedad, la reina "te hace una concesion" que a los x anhos a pagar otra vez. Y otros paises sucede algo parecido...
> 
> El bitcoin por eso si que parece que de momento escapa de su control, aunque bueno cualquier dia se sacan de la manga lei y a TPC




Es más bien al revés. Tendrán que adoptar BTC los países, para no quedarse atrás. Y eso ocurrirá a toda ostia en los próximos años.
Todos los países sancionados por Usa y su putilla UE, lo están haciendo: Irán, Rusia, Venezuela.

Por otro lado, creo que tenéis sobrevalorado al Estado (español en tu caso), y a sus habilidades confiscatorias y regulatorias.
No pueden sacar una ley contra el BTC, porque no está bajo su control. 

Te pongo el ejemplo de Rusia; ha reconocido que el BTC es una moneda...pero ha prohibido su uso en territorio ruso.
Tú crees que no usamos BTC en Rusia?  Pues eso. Es una bonita ley que no vale para nada

Luego está el ejemplo de Hispañistán, cuyo Tribunal Supremo no considera al BTC ni dinero. 
Ese es el nivel.


----------



## vinavil (18 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Si y no, en UK por ejemplo no compras una propiedad, la reina "te hace una concesion" que a los x anhos a pagar otra vez. Y otros paises sucede algo parecido...





Como que no compras una propiedad?

Eso será si lo que adquieres es un leasehold, que supone el 18% del parque inmobiliario.
Y la reina no se que pinta en todo esto. La concesión será en los terrenos que le pertenezcan a ella, pero el resto pertenece a otros propietarios.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Dic 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Yo lo que admiro es a remonster, bitcoñero, blue arrow, mojón... Esa gente no tenían Twitter, ni medium, ni podcasts... Tenían que digerir ellos el tema. Yo sencillamente, no hubiera sido capaz.



Yo lo hice en foros de habla inglesa, como bitcointalk


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Dic 2020)

La dificultad de entender bitcoin es alta porque abarca muchos campos.

1. Computacion/ingenieria informática. Además en temas muy concretos como criptografia, P2P, software libre en el que ni siquiera todo ingeniero informatico está muy puesto.

2. Economia. Hace falta tener unos conocimientos en economia basicos y además entender qué es el dinero, por qué usamos dinero, qué diferentes formas de dinero ha usado el hombre a traves de la historia y como hemos llegado al sistema actual.

3. Matematicas, teoria de juegos. El sistema bitcoin es un sistema compuesto por muchos actores los cuales no se conocen, no son fiables entre si y todos tienen que desconfiar de todos. Pero el sistema se mantiene en equilibrio porque una mala accion por parte de un individuo acarrea unas penalizaciones para sí mismo. Ademas de los ajustes que realiza el sistema para adaptarse a la situacion de carga.

Y ya teniendo todo ese conocimiento, hay que dedicarle muuuuuuchas horas para entender como encajan todas las piezas del puzzle.

A todo esto sumémosle el FUD continuo por parte de ignorantes que no han entendido todo lo anterior. Que han perdido dinero en un momento dado porque el precio no siempre va hacia arriba o porque pretenden promocionar su shitcoin de turno.


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La dificultad de entender bitcoin es alta porque abarca muchos campos.
> 
> 1. Computacion/ingenieria informática. Además en temas muy concretos como criptografia, P2P, software libre en el que ni siquiera todo ingeniero informatico está muy puesto.
> 
> ...



Sobre esto último, ¿ninguna de esas monedas posteriores es técnicamente mejor que la original?¿Cómo es posible que consigan sobrevivir, aunque sea arrastrándose, si no es así?


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Sobre esto último, ¿ninguna de esas monedas posteriores es técnicamente mejor que la original?¿Cómo es posible que consigan sobrevivir, aunque sea arrastrándose, si no es así?




Si alguna fuera mejor que la original entonces se modificaría la original para incluir dichas mejoras.


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si alguna fuera mejor que la original entonces se modificaría la original para incluir dichas mejoras.



Bueno, hay veces que es mejor empezar desde 0, ¿no? Para hacer Quake no te pones a modificar Doom. Por otro lado Doom a día de hoy es mucho más popular...


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Bueno, hay veces que es mejor empezar desde 0, ¿no? Para hacer Quake no te pones a modificar Doom. Por otro lado Doom a día de hoy es mucho más popular...



Cuando tienes una red de usuarios, que realmente es lo que aporta valor, lo último que quieres es empezar de cero: Ley de Metcalfe.

Tienes mejores ejemplos que los que has puesto en otro tipo de redes, como Facebook, WhatsApp o casi cualquier protocolo como puede ser el caso de TCP/IP o el propio Internet incluso.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2020)




----------



## uhnitas (18 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Sobre esto último, ¿ninguna de esas monedas posteriores es técnicamente mejor que la original?¿Cómo es posible que consigan sobrevivir, aunque sea arrastrándose, si no es así?



Muchas mejoran a Bitcoin en algo, a costa de empeorar en algo, en algo fundamental.


----------



## Josar (18 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Bueno, hay veces que es mejor empezar desde 0, ¿no? Para hacer Quake no te pones a modificar Doom. Por otro lado Doom a día de hoy es mucho más popular...



Depende de para que cosa

Si a los 5 años de haber descubierto el oro, hubiera llegado un listo y dice que la pirita es lo que vale ahora,y dentro de otros 5 años cambiamos ahora al cobre porque me mola más

Que pasaría?

Que ninguno seria dinero, nadie en su juicio almacenaria dinero en ninguna de esas formas porque en breve puede salir una nueva más mañana y perder todo tu dinero 

Será bitcoin o no será ninguna, si bitcoin se hunde la gente perderá la confianza en las cryptos


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2020)

Josar dijo:


> Depende de para que cosa
> 
> Si a los 5 años de haber descubierto el oro, hubiera llegado un listo y dice que la pirita es lo que vale ahora,y dentro de otros 5 años cambiamos ahora al cobre porque me mola más
> 
> ...



Pero el oro se convirtió en dinero por sus propiedades químicas y su relativa escasez, la pirita y el cobre, son objetivamente inferiores para su uso como reserva/moneda. No porque lo dijera nadie. Ahora sí se ha podido trabajar el platino, el paladio o el rodio, pero aunque son muy valiosos entre que son ya demasiado nuevos, escasos y se usan industrialmente (pagan impuestos) como moneda no sirven.

También podríamos hacer una analogía similar a la tuya pero opuesta. Imaginemos que estamos a finales del neolítico y el bitcoin es el sílex...

Otra cosa interesante sería ver si el bitcoin está destinado a ser la criptomoneda protagonista, como fue lo fue el oro, pero que para usos más cotidianos por sus características técnicas tengan protagonismo otras menos cotizadas, de forma similar a como funcionaron la plata o el cobre, y que su valor actual aún sea una mínima parte del que va a ser. Personalmente no me parece probable, debido a la facilidad con la que el bitcoin se puede fraccionar, pero de serlo y verlo a tiempo sería un buen pelotazo.


----------



## Josar (18 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero el oro se convirtió en dinero por sus propiedades químicas y su relativa escasez, la pirita y el cobre, son objetivamente inferiores para su uso como reserva/moneda. No porque lo dijera nadie. Ahora sí se ha podido trabajar el platino, el paladio o el rodio, pero aunque son muy valiosos entre que son ya demasiado nuevos, escasos y se usan industrialmente (pagan impuestos) como moneda no sirven.
> 
> También podríamos hacer una analogía similar a la tuya pero opuesta. Imaginemos que estamos a finales del neolítico y el bitcoin es el sílex...
> 
> Otra cosa interesante sería ver si el bitcoin está destinado a ser la criptomoneda protagonista, como fue lo fue el oro, pero que para usos más cotidianos por sus características técnicas tengan protagonismo otras menos cotizadas, de forma similar a como funcionaron la plata o el cobre, y que su valor actual aún sea una mínima parte del que va a ser. Personalmente no me parece probable, debido a la facilidad con la que el bitcoin se puede fraccionar, pero de serlo y verlo a tiempo sería un buen pelotazo.



Por


Porestar dijo:


> Pero el oro se convirtió en dinero por sus propiedades químicas y su relativa escasez, la pirita y el cobre, son objetivamente inferiores para su uso como reserva/moneda. No porque lo dijera nadie. Ahora sí se ha podido trabajar el platino, el paladio o el rodio, pero aunque son muy valiosos entre que son ya demasiado nuevos, escasos y se usan industrialmente (pagan impuestos) como moneda no sirven.
> 
> También podríamos hacer una analogía similar a la tuya pero opuesta. Imaginemos que estamos a finales del neolítico y el bitcoin es el sílex...
> 
> Otra cosa interesante sería ver si el bitcoin está destinado a ser la criptomoneda protagonista, como fue lo fue el oro, pero que para usos más cotidianos por sus características técnicas tengan protagonismo otras menos cotizadas, de forma similar a como funcionaron la plata o el cobre, y que su valor actual aún sea una mínima parte del que va a ser. Personalmente no me parece probable, debido a la facilidad con la que el bitcoin se puede fraccionar, pero de serlo y verlo a tiempo sería un buen pelotazo.



Te he puesto ese ejemplo porque la gente es capaz de ver la diferencia entre el oro y cobre, que no tienen las mismas características

Es lo que nos pasa a muchos cuando vemos vender altcoins que no valen ni para humo y la gente no ve la diferencia , cryptos que no valdrían desde su nacimiento por sus funciones

Si de verdad alguna aporta algo significativo bitcoin lo absorberá porque se puede implementar la tecnología

Sin embargo, una nueva altcoin que copiara la tecnología de bitcoin, no podría copiar su base de usuarios , ni el poder de su Red

Y si los usuarios y el poder de Red se fueran cambiando a cryptos nuevas cada x años, entraríamos en el primer punto. Se perdería la fe en las cryptos y ninguna sería reserva de valor


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Dic 2020)

Potencia de hash, descentralización, escalabilidad, privacidad y usabilidad. Esas son las claves de Bitcoin.


----------



## Porestar (18 Dic 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Muchas mejoran a Bitcoin en algo, a costa de empeorar en algo, en algo fundamental.



¿Podrías poner ejemplos?



Josar dijo:


> Por
> 
> Te he puesto ese ejemplo porque la gente es capaz de ver la diferencia entre el oro y cobre, que no tienen las mismas características
> 
> ...



¿Entonces ninguna otra emplea una tecnología que sea realmente superior, y no implementable en bitcoin? ¿Son decenas de copias que no aportan nada?


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Podrías poner ejemplos?
> 
> 
> ¿Entonces ninguna otra emplea una tecnología que sea realmente superior, y no implementable en bitcoin? ¿Son decenas de copias que no aportan nada?




Te pongo yo uno. Bcash para aumentar la escalabilidad y poder realizar mas transacciones por segundo lo que hicieron fue aumentar el tamaño de bloque del actual de 1MB a un tamaño mayor.

Con eso consiguen meter mas transacciones en cada bloque, hasta ahí correcto y lógico. En un bloque de 2MB caben el doble de transacciones que en uno de 1MB y por tanto también duplicas el numero de transacciones por segundo que puedes hacer.

Pero eso tiene un coste:

- necesitas mas capacidad de almacenamiento para almacenar la blockchain
- necesitas mas ancho de banda para transmitir bloques mas grandes
- necesitas mayor capacidad de computo, ya que tienes que procesar mas transacciones y esto supone un incremento cuadrático en la practica

Todo eso significa que tienes un coste mayor a la hora de montar un nodo. Si montar un nodo cuesta más entonces automáticamente habrá menos nodos en la red. Si hay menos nodos te estas cargando la descentralización y la seguridad de la red, cosas mucho mas importantes que aumentar un poco la capacidad. Sobre todo en este caso que multiplicando x2 la capacidad, estarías dividiendo por un factor mucho mas grande (imposible calcular con exactitud) la seguridad de la red.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

Por ahora han conseguido que no ocurra eso con los metales, por ejemplo. Hasta cuándo aguantarán esa estafa, veremos. Pero si hace falta pondrán leyes terribles. Ya expropiaron en 1933 el oro en EEUU, la gente apenas tenía la opción de esconderlo con riesgo de cárcel, su utilización como moneda se acabó, dieron $20 por onza y cuando se quedaron todo fijaron el precio en $35. Cuando lo liberaron 40 años después fue para la estafa del fiat. Si prohíben el pago en bitcoin y persiguen los exchanges hasta convertirlos en algo clandestino y poco fiable se acabó. Podrían expropiarlo a cambio de 1984coins bajo penas de cárcel y la mayoría de poseedores pasaría por el aro.

Realmente no se me ocurre ninguna solución, el oro no necesita internet y lo puedes dar en mano, pero el bitcoin no hay que fundirlo en forma de supositorio para intentar pasarlo por una frontera.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Dic 2020)

¿en el hilo la mayoría o todos sois maximalistas?


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

Ya se ha hecho en un estado tan socialcomunista como EEUU. Este libre mercado funciona con monedas estatales y pagando impuestos con ellas. No van a renunciar a ese poder fácilmente.


----------



## Rajoy (19 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> No hay ninguna ley posible de ningún gobierno. Deben ser TODOS los gobiernos. Eso no ha pasado nunca en la historia de la Humanidad.
> 
> El gobierno que lo prohibe actualmente no puede evitar su circulación. Solo dificulta su cambio a FIAT, pero ese FIAT suele ser un mojón, como en Venezuela.
> 
> ...



Alguien por aquí ha oído hablar del Nuevo Orden Mundial ?
Ahí tendrías un gobierno mundial único capaz de prohibir algo a nivel planetario ...


----------



## MIP (19 Dic 2020)

Es inevitable que en cierto punto los gobiernos, como entidades parasitas que son, intenten defender su privilegio de décadas. 

Esperemos que cuando eso pase a gran escala Bitcoin esté preparado y su resistencia sea tan fuerte que sea imposible echarlo abajo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (19 Dic 2020)

Es un gusto leer opiniones en el foro sin el habitual intercambio de burlas e insultos entre fans del oro y fans de bitcoin. 

Por mera prudencia, creo que no se trata de tomar partido por uno o por otro, al contrario. Ambas opciones son buenas para intentar escapar de la gran estafa.


----------



## biba ecuador (19 Dic 2020)

Mis ojos verán el BITzcochito a >100.000€


----------



## uhnitas (19 Dic 2020)

Bitcoin va a comerse un cachito pequeño al principio del Oro (10 Trillones) y del mercado de bonos (100 Trillones). Si le sienta bien y la gente lo ve crecer sano, fuerte y guapo, seguirá comiendo eso cada vez más.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

Nos encierran en nuestras casas, cierran nuestros negocios y nos obligan a llevar un trapo en la cara mientras en la malvada dictadura comunista la gente llena las discotecas. No van a dormir por las noches prohibiendo y expropiando una moneda que sus votantes ni saben utilizar... En 1933 ya con el oro confiscado y tirando el dólar por los suelos los políticos iban llorando por los rincones...


----------



## Rajoy (19 Dic 2020)

Eso díselo al deep state. Al puñado de familias que controlan todos los medios de comunicación, los institutos de opinión, las Universidades, las petroleras, las "fundaciones sin ánimo de lucro" como la de Bill&Melinda o la Open Society de Soros y sus innumerables ramificaciones, las grandes corporaciones farmacéuticas, ... las que sobornan e infiltran todos los estamentos decisivos y decisorios de nuestra sociedad, públicos o privados.
De momento, han conseguido implantar una dictadura médico sanitaria en prácticamente todo el planeta. Esto no tiene nada que ver con los bobiernos, es otro nivel.

Y la "malvada dictadura comunista" de la que habla el amigo Porestar podrá seguir llenando las discotecas en tanto siga Trump al frente porque si acaba gobernando Biden se aplicará a rajatabla la agenda globalista.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

Rajoy dijo:


> Eso díselo al deep state. Al puñado de familias que controlan todos los medios de comunicación, los institutos de opinión, las Universidades, las petroleras, las "fundaciones sin ánimo de lucro" como la de Bill&Melinda o la Open Society de Soros y sus innumerables ramificaciones, las grandes corporaciones farmacéuticas, ... las que sobornan e infiltran todos los estamentos decisivos y decisorios de nuestra sociedad, públicos o privados.
> De momento, han conseguido implantar una dictadura médico sanitaria en prácticamente todo el planeta. Esto no tiene nada que ver con los bobiernos, es otro nivel.
> 
> Y la "malvada dictadura comunista" de la que habla el amigo Porestar podrá seguir llenando las discotecas en tanto siga Trump al frente porque si acaba gobernando Biden se aplicará a rajatabla la agenda globalista.



No he entendido muy bien el último párrafo, yo me refería a las discotecas de Wuhan.


----------



## Rajoy (19 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> No he entendido muy bien el último párrafo, yo me refería a las discotecas de Wuhan.



He malinterpretado tu post. Pensaba que ironizabas con que EEUU era una dictadura comunista ...


----------



## Rajoy (19 Dic 2020)

Obviamente la partida no está perdida, ni mucho menos. Pero su poder es omnipresente.
Se tiende a un control absoluto sobre el ciudadano y en eso la mayoría de países están de acuerdo.
Las tecnologías actuales facilitan mucho ese control, por eso las mejoras en la fungibilidad y anonimidad de las transacciones en bitcoin van en la dirección correcta


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

El futuro pinta bastante negro. A veces hay anécdotas algo esperanzadoras, como los ejemplos que has puesto, o la de Uzbekistán promoviendo la circulación de lingotitos de oro, pero son tan pocas...



Rajoy dijo:


> Obviamente la partida no está perdida, ni mucho menos. Pero su poder es omnipresente.
> Se tiende a un control absoluto sobre el ciudadano y en eso la mayoría de países están de acuerdo.
> Las tecnologías actuales facilitan mucho ese control, por eso las mejoras en la fungibilidad y anonimidad de las transacciones en bitcoin van en la dirección correcta



¿De qué maneras ves que esas mejoras pueden impedir el control gubernamental?

Combinarlos una vez minados la mayoría de bitcoins con cambio fijo, como el antiguo doble patrón plata/oro. Ninguno imprimible, y uno aportando facilidad de uso y los otros tangibilidad e independencia tecnológica. Ojalá.

Siempre que no obligaran a cambiarlos por 1984coin o papel de impresora.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

Ahora pregunta de novato, ¿cuál sería la comisión por pasar BTC de Electrum al Trezor?


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Dic 2020)

Nuevos ATH.
+$24000


----------



## MIP (19 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Ahora pregunta de novato, ¿cuál sería la comisión por pasar BTC de Electrum al Trezor?



La que tú le quieras poner de fee de minero. 
Depende de cada momento y lo rápido que quieras que te llegue. 

Si no tienes prisa déjala en economica y ya llegará.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

MIP dijo:


> La que tú le quieras poner de fee de minero.
> Depende de cada momento y lo rápido que quieras que te llegue.
> 
> Si no tienes prisa déjala en economica y ya llegará.



Gracias. De todas formas creo que esperaré a que me llegue el trezor, esto tiene que darse una hostia, es una locura.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Dic 2020)

Se palpa en el ambiente el FOMO, este subforo estaba bastante muerto y de repente se ha llenado de gente y de hilos nuevos, buena señal. Lo que no entiendo es porque todo el mundo está que no caga con Binance, todo kiski recomendándo ese exchange, como si no hubieran tropecientos exchanges más y mejores.


----------



## MIP (19 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Gracias. De todas formas creo que esperaré a que me llegue el trezor, esto tiene que darse una hostia, es una locura.



Hombre si quieres pasarlo al Trezor lo suyo es que primero lo tengas en mano. 

Si usas la misma semilla + passphase de electrum en el Trezor no necesitas mandar nada, ya que sería la misma cuenta. 

Pero sería más seguro generar una nueva con el Trezor.


----------



## Porestar (19 Dic 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Hombre si quieres pasarlo al Trezor lo suyo es que primero lo tengas en mano.
> 
> Si usas la misma semilla + passphase de electrum en el Trezor no necesitas mandar nada, ya que sería la misma cuenta.
> 
> Pero sería más seguro generar una nueva con el Trezor.



Sí, por eso último, por hacerlo con más seguridad. En caso de caída grande estos días entraré y lo guardaré con electrum, pero seguramente esperaré al trezor. Ahora mismo apenas he metido lo justo para ir aprendiendo.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Ahora pregunta de novato, ¿cuál sería la comisión por pasar BTC de Electrum al Trezor?



Lo que tu quieras pagar en funcion de la prisa que tengas en que te llegue y lo congestionada que esté la red en ese momento. Ahora mismo está un poco congestionada y si quieres que te llegue entorno a unas 24h te saldria por $1 mas o menos. Pero puedes mandarlo por $0.05 y aunque te pueda tardar 4-5 dias al final terminará llegando.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Dic 2020)

La barrera infranqueable de los 20.000 $


----------



## gapema (20 Dic 2020)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Hola bitcoñeros, ¿cómo va esa reserva de valor? ¿Listos para un escenario madmaxista donde Bitcoin sea el bien preciado por el que todo el mundo suspira?
> 
> Me parto el puto culo.



Simpático mensaje del 14 de marzo

Ahora habrá que descojonarse de él


----------



## tastas (20 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero puedes mandarlo por $0.05 y aunque te pueda tardar 4-5 dias al final terminará llegando.



O no. Dependerá de si no hay pujas por espacio en bloque superiores en algún momento.
En caso de que tu transacción no se confirme puedes usar RBF, CPFP o simplemente esperar a que los nodos envíen tu transacción a la papelera de transacciones que ofrecieron poco por entrar al siguiente bloque.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> O no. Dependerá de si no hay pujas por espacio en bloque superiores en algún momento.
> En caso de que tu transacción no se confirme puedes usar RBF, CPFP o simplemente esperar a que los nodos envíen tu transacción a la papelera de transacciones que ofrecieron poco por entrar al siguiente bloque.




Si no son 4-5 días en el peor de los casos seran unos pocos más pero al final siempre se termina limpiando la mempool. Ayer mismo estabamos hablando de que la mempool estaba muy saturada y en estos momentos ya se estan procesando transacciones a 1 sat/b

Lo de que los nodos envien a la papelera la transaccion es algo que no he visto nunca a efectos practicos. Es cierto que los nodos se pueden configurar para que retiren de sus mempool las transacciones que lleven atascadas x dias, es un parametro que cada uno establece segun le convenga. Pero en la practica, de los aprox 80k nodos que hay funcionando es suficiente con que tan solo uno de ellos no la elimine para que cuando bajen las comisiones la vuelva a retransmitir al resto de nodos.

Por tanto una vez que transmites una transaccion se va a terminar integrando a la blockchain sí o sí, solo es cuestion de tiempo. La unica forma de evitarlo seria que tú mismo realizases otra transaccion con el mismo de origen de fondos que la primera con una mayor comision para que se realizase con mas prioridad y asi invalidar la primera al no haber ya fondos.


----------



## tastas (20 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo de que los nodos envien a la papelera la transaccion es algo que no he visto nunca a efectos practicos. Es cierto que los nodos se pueden configurar para que retiren de sus mempool las transacciones que lleven atascadas x dias, es un parametro que cada uno establece segun le convenga. Pero en la practica, de los aprox 80k nodos que hay funcionando es suficiente con que tan solo uno de ellos no la elimine para que cuando bajen las comisiones la vuelva a retransmitir al resto de nodos.
> 
> Por tanto una vez que transmites una transaccion se va a terminar integrando a la blockchain sí o sí, solo es cuestion de tiempo.



Será porque has pagado un precio suficientemente elevado. Me ha pasado, y conozco casos de terceros que también.
Decirle a la gente que pagar poco solo influye en que tu transacción tarda más puede ser muy frustrante además de poco seguro (ya se confirmará = puedo dar por buenas transacciones con 0 confirmaciones).


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Dic 2020)

Elon Musk tuiteando sobre Bitcoin en plan fumeta.
Le ha respondido Michael Saylor diciendo que se pueden comprar grandes cantidades de Bitcoin.

FOMO.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Dic 2020)

Nuevo día, nuevo record de BTC, de momento 24.244 dólares.
La semana va a ser movida. Veremos si sigue desplomándose el dolar.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2020)

GOSTÁIS o no


----------



## mr_nobody (20 Dic 2020)

Los que estan minimamente metidos en cualquier historia digital se enteran de que va la pelicula. Empresaurios y politicuchos de carton como la M Jesus Montero no saben ni encender una torre PC.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Los que estan minimamente metidos en cualquier historia digital se enteran de que va la pelicula. Empresaurios y politicuchos de carton como la M Jesus Montero no saben ni encender una torre PC.



Mientras unos discuten sobre mascarillas, reuniones de Navidad y demás pamplinas, está sucediendo la posible mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia.


----------



## Porestar (21 Dic 2020)




----------



## easyridergs (21 Dic 2020)

BS es la abreviatura de BULLSHIT, es decir es una mierda, así que vosotros mismos. La trampa del Tether canta a la legua. Ya hemos pasado los 20k millones.

Ya lo he avisado muchas veces, BTC no engaña a las élites, solo engaña a las gacelas. Así, el que quiera regalar el dinero a exchanges y mineros que compre BTC.


----------



## Klapaucius (21 Dic 2020)

Es posible colocar un stop loss y a la vez un limit sell?

En plan: quiero vender cuando llegue a x cantidad (cantidad deseada) pero vende si llega a y cantidad (menor que x para no arriesgarme a perder mucho)

El stop loss limit creía que hacía eso pero no. Según leo solo abre un stop loss al ejecutar la orden de venta al precio deseado con el limit


----------



## easyridergs (21 Dic 2020)

Ves a comprar el pan con Tether, amijo.


----------



## echospace (21 Dic 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Es posible colocar un stop loss y a la vez un limit sell?
> 
> En plan: quiero vender cuando llegue a x cantidad (cantidad deseada) pero vende si llega a y cantidad (menor que x para no arriesgarme a perder mucho)
> 
> El stop loss limit creía que hacía eso pero no. Según leo solo abre un stop loss al ejecutar la orden de venta al precio deseado con el limit



Depende del Exchange. Lo que tú dices es una orden OCO (One Cancel the Other) En una misma orden pones dos órdenes de venta de la misma cantidad a dos precios distintos.

Binance tiene éste tipo de órdenes, Kraken creo que también. Coinbase Pro no. El resto ni idea.

Ejemplo:



Has comprado BTC a 23500. Quieres tomar ganancias en 25K pero no quieres arriesgarte a que quedarte atrapado y caiga por debajo de 22400. En este caso la orden OCO es tu amiga.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Dic 2020)

Bien, veo que tu también has caído en el engaño.

Pagarás más en comisión de tether que lo cuesta la barra de pan.


----------



## Arctic (21 Dic 2020)

Un bono de 20 consultas psiquiátricas o un viaje solo de ida al viaducto. Pero aún no lo sabe.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Dic 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Un bono de 20 consultas psiquiátricas o un viaje solo de ida al viaducto. Pero aún no lo sabe.



Os gusta vivir engañados.


----------



## Arctic (21 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Os gusta vivir engañados.



Ni te imaginas cuánto. Me hace un ruidillo el Lambo, pero en general va todo bien. Gracias por tu preocupación.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Dic 2020)

Mt. Gox fue en el pasado, nadie hacía caso, muchos lo perdieron todo. La historia se repite, esta vez se llama TETHER, y va a ser mucho peor. Pero no os preocupéis, BTC no desaparecerá, solo desaparecerá vuestro dinero.


----------



## Josar (21 Dic 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mt. Gox fue en el pasado, nadie hacía caso, muchos lo perdieron todo. La historia se repite, esta vez se llama TETHER, y va a ser mucho peor. Pero no os preocupéis, BTC no desaparecerá, solo desaparecerá vuestro dinero.



El único que va a desaparecer eres tu, del hilo, como todos los trolls que han ido pasando por aquí a lo largo de los años 

Por cierto los trolls de antes se curraban más las historias


----------



## easyridergs (21 Dic 2020)

Josar dijo:


> El único que va a desaparecer eres tu, del hilo, como todos los trolls que han ido pasando por aquí a lo largo de los años
> 
> Por cierto los trolls de antes se curraban más las historias



91% volumen Tether de impresora. No son historias, es la realidad.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Dic 2020)

Michael Saylor le sigue poniendo cojones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Dic 2020)

Su propia miseria


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Dic 2020)

Se ha armado un buen follón con el hackeo a la base de datos de clientes de Ledger, ya se ha filtrado la lista en formato .txt, aquí pones tu mail y te dice si eres uno de los afectados:

https://www.didledgerfuck.me/


----------



## uhnitas (21 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se ha armado un buen follón con el hackeo a la base de datos de clientes de Ledger, ya se ha filtrado la lista en formato .txt, aquí pones tu mail y te dice si eres uno de los afectados:
> 
> https://www.didledgerfuck.me/



Ahí están Preston Pysh y Raoul Pal entre otros. Vaya liada.


----------



## Roninn (21 Dic 2020)

Va a ser muy curioso ver como empresas que han decidido exponerse a bitcoin sea un 5% o 10% de su cartera a acabaran convirtiendose en un lustro en firmas donde el 90% de su recaudacion pueda venir de prestamos o ganancias de aportar liquidez en defi con WBTC o whatever.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Dic 2020)

Una preguntilla a los bitcoineros.

Hay criptomonedas que valen centimos, en este tipo de criptomoneda os arriesgais a entrar ? es decir poneis 50 euros pues como el que le gustan las apuestas haber que pasa............

Imaginad que todas estas que salen vais poniendo 20, 50 euros............ y una de ellas acaba dando el pelotazo, no tiene ni que ser pelotazo pongamos que suba a 100 euros, estais sacandole una pasta a esos 50 eurillos.

Que bajan pues tampoco es que hayais perdido mucho..........

Soleis hacer este tipo de apuestas o no lo veis para nada interesante.


----------



## digipl (22 Dic 2020)




----------



## digipl (22 Dic 2020)

The Legder hack. 

España la septima con más usuarios. La cagada de Ledger es inmensa....


----------



## ruber et impius (22 Dic 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> Ni te imaginas cuánto. Me hace un ruidillo el Lambo, pero en general va todo bien. Gracias por tu preocupación.



Eso no es ná. Mi Bombardier Challenger no me enfría bien el Dom Perignon, debe faltarle gas al frigo.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Dic 2020)

digipl dijo:


> The Legder hack.
> 
> España la septima con más usuarios. La cagada de Ledger es inmensa....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 522014



Con lo bien que están las direcciones escritas a lapiz en carteras frías y fuera de cualquier tecnología, y la gente confiando en terceros (ledger), para dejar sus datos y sus perras.


----------



## Porestar (22 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con lo bien que están las direcciones escritas a lapiz en carteras frías y fuera de cualquier tecnología, y la gente confiando en terceros (ledger), para dejar sus datos y sus perras.



¿No se suponía que ledger era precisamente para eso?


----------



## MIP (22 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con lo bien que están las direcciones escritas a lapiz en carteras frías y fuera de cualquier tecnología, y la gente confiando en terceros (ledger), para dejar sus datos y sus perras.



Eso, a lápiz, para que cuando vuelvas dentro de 20 años esté el papel en blanco. 

Ya que te pones mejor un steel plate







O si eres pobrec y te sobra tiempo, https://safu.ninja es tu amigo...


----------



## ruber et impius (22 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una preguntilla a los bitcoineros.
> 
> Hay criptomonedas que valen centimos, en este tipo de criptomoneda os arriesgais a entrar ? es decir poneis 50 euros pues como el que le gustan las apuestas haber que pasa............
> 
> ...



Estás fuera de topic. 

Lo interesante no son los contratos (tokens) sino las direcciones (los dueños) y si éstos tienen buen ojo. 

Dada una dirección, en Etherscan o Ethplorer puedes saber sus tokens, y con una nueva consulta para cada token, saber sus operaciones con ellos. Esas operaciones, a su vez, también se pueden rastrear en la blockchain de manera que sepas por cúanto compró lo suyo en su día.

Ejemplo:
0x346D2b27737d0FB24A5DC9c3CDa345dA8b727446 - ethereum address history, charts and balances explorer - Ethplorer 
Esta dirección maneja shitcoins habitualmente y suele ganar. De hecho, él está en su par hoy y yo en negativo. 

Antes de meterte en este mundillo haz experimentos con gaseosa. sigue varias cuentas, estudia la evolución de los tokens, su ciclo, las señales de que llegas tarde para entrar o para irte, si hay que retirarse totalmente (a WBTC, a USDT) o estar dentro, etc.. Ni se te ocurra iir metiendo pequeñas cantidades aquí y allá. Hay más de mil tokens al año y sobreviven un puñado al cabo de unos meses de vida. 

Aunque pegaras un pelotazo, las otras por las que apostaste te harían entrar en pérdidas. Aparte, 50 eurillos tienen un 10-15% de comisión (al comprarlos y al retirarte) y puedes acabar retirándote de una moneda a la semana, con supuestamente un +10% en los gráficos, pero con pérdidas por las comisiones. No tires tu dinero, estudia a fondo el tema, razona.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿No se suponía que ledger era precisamente para eso?



Eso es lo que vendían los de ledger sí.

Pero obviamente un usb y un lápiz físico de los que se les saca punta con un sacapuntas, no tienen nada que ver.
Con mi dirección generada y escrita a lápiz, nadie sabe cuál es mi email, ni la dirección física donde vivo. Ni siquiera la marca del lápiz que usé.

Con ledger dicen "oficialmente", que ya hay 1 millón de correos personales, direcciones físicas y números de teléfono, en manos ya de vete a saber quién. Y esos datos suponen conocer quién compró el ledger al 100%, y por tanto, quien tiene criptos al 100%.


MIP dijo:


> Eso, a lápiz, para que cuando vuelvas dentro de 20 años esté el papel en blanco.
> 
> Ya que te pones mejor un steel plate
> 
> ...



Sí, pobre, sobre todo de cara a Hacienda (un saludo inspectores!).

Y mucho menos listo que tú, por lo que veo   

Tú tranquilo, que yo uso mi lápiz y tú preocúpate de tus exchanges, tus bancos y tus ledgers con tus datos


----------



## Porestar (22 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso es lo que vendían los de ledger sí.
> 
> Pero obviamente un usb y un lápiz físico de los que se les saca punta con un sacapuntas, no tienen nada que ver.
> Con mi dirección generada y escrita a lápiz, nadie sabe cuál es mi email, ni la dirección física donde vivo. Ni siquiera la marca del lápiz que usé.
> ...



Entonces haber pedido un Trezor ha sido una tontería por lo que veo.

Aún así ese riesgo también lo tengo operando con kraken.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Entonces haber pedido un Trezor ha sido una tontería por lo que veo.
> 
> Aún así ese riesgo también lo tengo operando con kraken.



Tampoco es que sea una tontería tener un ledger, es mucho mejor que dejarlo en el Exchange; pero no es lo más seguro, visto lo visto, y en mi opinión.


----------



## Porestar (22 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tampoco es que sea una tontería tener un ledger, es mucho mejor que dejarlo en el Exchange; pero no es lo más seguro, visto lo visto, y en mi opinión.



¿Algún manual recomendable para hacerlo como tú?
Por cierto, ya que el otro día me preguntabas por comisiones para pringados, esto me costaría enviar 5 mBTC de kraken a electrum.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Algún manual recomendable para hacerlo como tú?
> Por cierto, ya que el otro día me preguntabas por comisiones para pringados, esto me costaría enviar 5 mBTC de kraken a electrum.
> Ver archivo adjunto 522080



Para pringados no, para novatos. 
Todos hemos sido pringados o novatos.

Hay mucha info en internet y en este mismo hilo. A mí me ha ayudado mucho. Una lástima no haber entrado unos años antes de lo que lo hice.

Hace varios años que no me abro ninguna dirección nueva, pero hay muchas opciones para crearse direcciones, rebusca que encontrarás.
Coges tus satoshis y los envías a la dirección que te crees, desde Kraken. Te guardas la info con las claves, a lápiz en donde quieras apuntarlo, o en un pdf en un pendrive desconectado de internet, y listo. Eso si no vas a usarlos y vas a aguantarlos un tiempo, claro.

Y por supuesto, navega siempre al menos con una vpn. Pero no sólo para tema de BTC, para todo en general.


----------



## DEREC (22 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se ha armado un buen follón con el hackeo a la base de datos de clientes de Ledger, ya se ha filtrado la lista en formato .txt, aquí pones tu mail y te dice si eres uno de los afectados:
> 
> https://www.didledgerfuck.me/



Hay forma de acceder al archivo completo? No quiero meter ahí mis datos y hacerles el trabajo a los hackers.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Estás fuera de topic.
> 
> Lo interesante no son los contratos (tokens) sino las direcciones (los dueños) y si éstos tienen buen ojo.
> 
> ...



Muy buena esplicacion, gracias.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Hay forma de acceder al archivo completo? No quiero meter ahí mis datos y hacerles el trabajo a los hackers.



La han subido a raidforums, un foro de hackers anglosajón. También dicen que rula por pastebin pero no lo he encontrado.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con lo bien que están las direcciones escritas a lapiz en carteras frías y fuera de cualquier tecnología, y la gente confiando en terceros (ledger), para dejar sus datos y sus perras.





Seronoser dijo:


> Con lo bien que están las direcciones escritas a lapiz en carteras frías y fuera de cualquier tecnología, y la gente confiando en terceros (ledger), para dejar sus datos y sus perras.



Se supone que una ventaja de ledger es que no tienes que teclear palabras clave en el ordenador, cosa que te protege de keyloggers. De lo que parece que no va a proteger es de la visita de algún Dimitri a más de uno que salga en la base de datos hackeada.


----------



## tastas (22 Dic 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Eso, a lápiz, para que cuando vuelvas dentro de 20 años esté el papel en blanco.
> 
> Ya que te pones mejor un steel plate
> 
> ...



Utilizar cripto steel no te protege del riesgo de que alguien conozca que eres usuario de BTC, que es lo que le ha pasado a Ledger.


----------



## MIP (22 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Utilizar cripto steel no te protege del riesgo de que alguien conozca que eres usuario de BTC, que es lo que le ha pasado a Ledger.



Ni tampoco tener las claves o semillas en un papel a lápiz, pero porque se había llevado la conversación a otro terreno de como de útil o inútil es tener un hardware wallet, supongo que por la supuesta desventaja de tener que conectarlos a un PC. 

En ese sentido también es posible tener un Coldcard completamente aislado y usarlo sin necesidad de conectarlo jamás a una computadora. 

Ahora a algunos usuarios de ledger les están atacando con el timo del SIM swapping, al conocer su email y su teléfono. Les está salvando el tener 2FA en exchanges y aplicaciones pero seguramente alguno sufrirá pérdidas. 

Otros ya están planteando denuncias a Ledger así que la cosa va a tener cola para rato. 

Desde luego en Europa un multazo de hasta 600.000€ les debería de caer por GDPR.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Dic 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Ni tampoco tener las claves o semillas en un papel a lápiz, pero porque se había llevado la conversación a otro terreno de como de útil o inútil es tener un hardware wallet, supongo que por la supuesta desventaja de tener que conectarlos a un PC.
> 
> En ese sentido también es posible tener un Coldcard completamente aislado y usarlo sin necesidad de conectarlo jamás a una computadora.
> 
> ...



Claro que te protege tener las claves a lápiz, a boli, a máquina o cómo te salga de los cojones, pero sin compartir info a un tercero. 

NADIE que yo no quiera, sabe qué tengo o dejo de tener. Y por supuesto nadie en Hong Kong sabe mi dirección, mi email o mi teléfono, ni si compré ledger, ni por supuesto si tengo criptos.
Los del Ledger ya saben que TODA SU INFORMACIÓN PERSONAL ESTÁ EN LA RED, y que han perdido el anonimato. Tú sabes las consecuencias de eso?? Así que cuéntame otra vez que ceder tus datos a un tercero como un exchange o ledger, es lo mismo que no hacerlo   

Dejemos de decir polladas, que hay mucha gente nueva interesada y está mal mentir.


----------



## mr_nobody (22 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro que te protege tener las claves a lápiz, a boli, a máquina o cómo te salga de los cojones, pero sin compartir info a un tercero.
> 
> NADIE que yo no quiera, sabe qué tengo o dejo de tener. Y por supuesto nadie en Hong Kong sabe mi dirección, mi email o mi teléfono, ni si compré ledger, ni por supuesto si tengo criptos.
> Los del Ledger ya saben que TODA SU INFORMACIÓN PERSONAL ESTÁ EN LA RED, y que han perdido el anonimato. Tú sabes las consecuencias de eso?? Así que cuéntame otra vez que ceder tus datos a un tercero como un exchange o ledger, es lo mismo que no hacerlo
> ...



Y el caso de Ledger debe ser uno entre miles. De lo que no nos enteramos....


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Ni tampoco tener las claves o semillas en un papel a lápiz, pero porque se había llevado la conversación a otro terreno de como de útil o inútil es tener un hardware wallet, supongo que por la supuesta desventaja de tener que conectarlos a un PC.
> 
> En ese sentido también es posible tener un Coldcard completamente aislado y usarlo sin necesidad de conectarlo jamás a una computadora.
> 
> ...



Un poco de tranquilidad que algunos estáis sacando la cosas fuera de juicio. El que tenga un Ledger puede estar tranquilo que no le van a robar nada, ni con SIM swapping ni con nada. ¿ Le podran entrar en la cuenta de un exchange ? Pues oye si tiene muy mala suerte igual sí, pero precisamente para eso se compró el Ledger, para no tener nada en el exchange.

Mientras ignore los mail que le lleguen intentando que entre en alguna pagina e introduzca su seed, todo lo que tenga en su Ledger está completamente a salvo.

PD: QUE NADIE META SU SEED EN NINGUN SITIO. APUNTADA EN PAPEL Y BIEN GUARDADA. Mientras tanto puede seguir usando el Ledger como si nada hubiera pasado.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Un poco de tranquilidad que algunos estáis sacando la cosas fuera de juicio. El que tenga un Ledger puede estar tranquilo que no le van a robar nada, ni con SIM swapping ni con nada. ¿ Le podran entrar en la cuenta de un exchange ? Pues oye si tiene muy mala suerte igual sí, pero precisamente para eso se compró el Ledger, para no tener nada en el exchange.
> 
> Mientras ignore los mail que le lleguen intentando que entre en alguna pagina e introduzca su seed, todo lo que tenga en su Ledger está completamente a salvo.
> 
> PD: QUE NADIE META SU SEED EN NINGUN SITIO. APUNTADA EN PAPEL Y BIEN GUARDADA. Mientras tanto puede seguir usando el Ledger como si nada hubiera pasado.



Hombre...se nota que no estás en el listado...

Que se hayan descubierto los datos con LOS NOMBRES, LAS DIRECCIONES PERSONALES, LOS MAILS Y LOS TELÉFONOS de millones de personas , me parece de una gravedad extrema. Si estás en el listado, entre ese millón que oficialmente se ha dicho (que ya veremos si no son todos los usuarios), no es para estar precisamente tranquilo, porque cualquiera sabe quién eres en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. No hace falta ser un hacker ruso para saberlo.

Además, tampoco es necesario que te quiten tus criptos...SABEN QUE LAS TIENES. Tienen absolutamente todos tus datos. El tema va más allá de que te manden unos emails de spam y te hagan unas llamaditas perdidas en plan "Sé lo que hicisteis el ultimo verano".
Yo no dormiría tranquilo sabiendo que esto está por ahí rulando, tema cripto aparte. Espero que Ledger lo pague gravemente.
Pero vamos, si a algunos no os parece grave...es que valoramos el anonimato de manera diferente


----------



## DEREC (22 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Un poco de tranquilidad que algunos estáis sacando la cosas fuera de juicio. El que tenga un Ledger puede estar tranquilo que no le van a robar nada, ni con SIM swapping ni con nada. ¿ Le podran entrar en la cuenta de un exchange ? Pues oye si tiene muy mala suerte igual sí, pero precisamente para eso se compró el Ledger, para no tener nada en el exchange.
> 
> Mientras ignore los mail que le lleguen intentando que entre en alguna pagina e introduzca su seed, todo lo que tenga en su Ledger está completamente a salvo.
> 
> PD: QUE NADIE META SU SEED EN NINGUN SITIO. APUNTADA EN PAPEL Y BIEN GUARDADA. Mientras tanto puede seguir usando el Ledger como si nada hubiera pasado.



Aquí un afortunado del hack de Ledger...

La verdad que es una putada por que no tiene vuelta atrás y tus datos quedan ahí para la eternidad. Tengo todo en cold y las cuentas protegidas por 2FA , así que no estoy preocupado. En cuanto a ataques físicos, lo veo poco probable, se arriesgan a una buena condena y igual solo tienes 200 € en crypto. Ademas tengo un arpon de pesca que no dudare en usar si es necesario.


Esta vez ha pasado en Ledger, pero te puede pasar en exchanges, foros. A poco que quieras comprar una cantidad considerable la via anonima se hace muy complicada y no queda mas remedio que ir a un exchange. Incluso el día que hackeen Burbuja, basta con sacar usuarios de este hilo para tener un carro de emails que atacar.

Tenia idea de comprar un Coldcard, supongo que lo hare, lo pasaré todo ahí y dejare calderilla en el Ledger para darselo cuando me torturen.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre...se nota que no estás en el listado...
> 
> Que se hayan descubierto los datos con LOS NOMBRES, LAS DIRECCIONES PERSONALES, LOS MAILS Y LOS TELÉFONOS de millones de personas , me parece de una gravedad extrema. Si estás en el listado, entre ese millón que oficialmente se ha dicho (que ya veremos si no son todos los usuarios), no es para estar precisamente tranquilo, porque cualquiera sabe quién eres en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. No hace falta ser un hacker ruso para saberlo.
> 
> ...




No, no saben que las tienes. Lo unico que saben es que has comprado un Ledger en un momento dado. No saben si lo compraste para un regalo, si lo tienes vacío o si lo tienes con 4 satoshis.

Todos compramos cosas. Y mucho mas valiosas que un Ledger. Te compras un coche y cualquiera que te vea por la calle sabe que tienes un coche. Y un coche cuesta mucho mas que un Ledger. Y no veo que la gente se asuste porque lo vean con un coche.


----------



## Porestar (22 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No, no saben que las tienes. Lo unico que saben es que has comprado un Ledger en un momento dado. No saben si lo compraste para un regalo, si lo tienes vacío o si lo tienes con 4 satoshis.
> 
> Todos compramos cosas. Y mucho mas valiosas que un Ledger. Te compras un coche y cualquiera que te vea por la calle sabe que tienes un coche. Y un coche cuesta mucho mas que un Ledger. Y no veo que la gente se asuste porque lo vean con un coche.



Si ven que la cuenta es de 2010, por decir algo, saben que probablemente tenga una pasta. Además con google maps pueden ver si viven en un zulo o en una mansión.


----------



## Josar (23 Dic 2020)

Si creo una semilla de 24 palabras más la passphrase que me invente

Si alguien encuentra mi semilla con las 24 palabras , podría abrir mi cartera en electrum por ejemplo aunque no tenga mi passphrase


----------



## DEREC (23 Dic 2020)

Josar dijo:


> Si creo una semilla de 24 palabras más la passphrase que me invente
> 
> Si alguien encuentra mi semilla con las 24 palabras , podría abrir mi cartera en electrum por ejemplo aunque no tenga mi passphrase



No. Abrirá la cartera, pero será otra diferente a la tuya.


----------



## digipl (23 Dic 2020)




----------



## Seronoser (23 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No, no saben que las tienes. Lo unico que saben es que has comprado un Ledger en un momento dado. No saben si lo compraste para un regalo, si lo tienes vacío o si lo tienes con 4 satoshis.
> 
> Todos compramos cosas. Y mucho mas valiosas que un Ledger. Te compras un coche y cualquiera que te vea por la calle sabe que tienes un coche. Y un coche cuesta mucho mas que un Ledger. Y no veo que la gente se asuste porque lo vean con un coche.



Claro, y uno se compra un Ledger para ponerlo en el arbol de Navidad  
Venga por favor, seamos serios.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Dic 2020)

¿Cuál es el protocolo a seguir en estos casos? Cambiar de residencia puede ser un marrón gordo para muchos, pero seria lo suyo. O montar una "decoy wallet", meterle qué sé yo, 1.000 € y entregarla en caso de asalto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Dic 2020)

La paranoia viene porque una vez te roban los bitcoñitos ya no los recuperas jamás.


----------



## HOOOR (23 Dic 2020)

De la misma manera que mucha gente tiene joyas y oro en su casa por importes superiores a 20 o 30000€ y a la mayoría no les pasa nada. Yo creo que no hay que ser alarmista almenos con la cotización actual de btc. En cuanto alcance los 100 o 200k ya veremos como diversificamos el holdeo...


----------



## Porestar (23 Dic 2020)

HOOOR dijo:


> De la misma manera que mucha gente tiene joyas y oro en su casa por importes superiores a 20 o 30000€ y a la mayoría no les pasa nada. Yo creo que no hay que ser alarmista almenos con la cotización actual de btc. En cuanto alcance los 100 o 200k ya veremos como diversificamos el holdeo...



Los que tienen 30000 en oro no les van dando su dirección a los gitanos.


----------



## HOOOR (23 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Los que tienen 30000 en oro no les van dando su dirección a los gitanos.



No van dando su dirección, pero el boca a boca en el entorno próximo puede hacer estragos. Solo hay que fijarse un poco, un reloj de 7 o 8000€, una gargantilla de 3000, unos anillos de oro, etc... con eso ya puedes ir sabiendo que en esa casa hay caja fuerte. Lo mismo te torturan por un ledger que por el oro.


----------



## echospace (23 Dic 2020)

digipl dijo:


> The Legder hack.
> 
> España la septima con más usuarios. La cagada de Ledger es inmensa....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 522014



Soy de los que piensa que Ledger debería ser denunciada. Ellos tenía que custodiar esa información, información muy muy sensible. Ahí había no solo mails sino direcciones físicas. Como alguien reciba daño será responsabilidad directa de Ledger.

¿No hay alguna plataforma de afectados?


----------



## Seronoser (23 Dic 2020)

HOOOR dijo:


> No van dando su dirección, pero el boca a boca en el entorno próximo puede hacer estragos. Solo hay que fijarse un poco, un reloj de 7 o 8000€, una gargantilla de 3000, unos anillos de oro, etc... con eso ya puedes ir sabiendo que en esa casa hay caja fuerte. Lo mismo te torturan por un ledger que por el oro.



Acaban de publicar los datos físicos de millones de personas, y tú comparándolos con el boca a boca del entorno próximo  
De verdad que cada día comprendo mejor por qué España va a la deriva hace décadas.


----------



## Porestar (23 Dic 2020)

HOOOR dijo:


> No van dando su dirección, pero el boca a boca en el entorno próximo puede hacer estragos. Solo hay que fijarse un poco, un reloj de 7 o 8000€, una gargantilla de 3000, unos anillos de oro, etc... con eso ya puedes ir sabiendo que en esa casa hay caja fuerte. Lo mismo te torturan por un ledger que por el oro.



La gente que lleva puestas esas cosas no va a las 3000 viviendas. Será por gente con pasta en pueblos que no lleva nada de valor encima por eso mismo...


----------



## Seronoser (23 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Los que tienen 30000 en oro no les van dando su dirección a los gitanos.



Ojalá fuera a los gitanos...el tema es que esos datos se los has dado a tu propio gobierno, porque por supuesto ya tiene su copia de los españoles que tienen ledger; y el Estado, es el peor de los terroristas que existen, fiscalmente, a día de hoy.

Los españoles que estén en el listado de Ledger, que se den muy por jodidos con la Hacienda Española, así para empezar.
Y en unos años, quizá Hacienda será la menor de sus preocupaciones.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Acaban de publicar los datos físicos de millones de personas, y tú comparándolos con el boca a boca del entorno próximo
> De verdad que cada día comprendo mejor por qué España va a la deriva hace décadas.



Como te gusta exagerar.... "millones" de personas....


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Dic 2020)

El negocio entorno a la seguridad y custodia de Bitcoin va a pegar un subidón.


----------



## tastas (23 Dic 2020)

echospace dijo:


> Soy de los que piensa que Ledger debería ser denunciada. Ellos tenía que custodiar esa información, información muy muy sensible. Ahí había no solo mails sino direcciones físicas. Como alguien reciba daño será responsabilidad directa de Ledger.
> 
> ¿No hay alguna plataforma de afectados?



Sí. Y será utilizada por nuestra querida hacienda para preguntar ¿Qué hay de lo mío?


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Dic 2020)

Elon Musk y Bitcoin: ¿Cuál es la verdadera historia? (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## echospace (23 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Sí. Y será utilizada por nuestra querida hacienda para preguntar ¿Qué hay de lo mío?



Hasta que no lo pase a eypos ellos no verán nada


----------



## mogamb0 (24 Dic 2020)

Pero vamos a ver, los robos de BTC en los ledger han sido por medio de phising, gente muy astuta que despues de recibir un correo "oficial" de ledger decidió poner sus 24 palabras, muy listos si. Eso de que las 24 palabras estan almacenadas en el dispositivo es mentira, en el ledger esta almacenada tu clave privada, si no como coño recuperas la wallet si tu perro se come el ledger?...

Lo que yo no entiendo es una cosa, en serio Ledger pide tus datos personales cuando compras el dispositivo? o lo que se han filtrado han sido direcciones de envio?


----------



## Seronoser (24 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El negocio entorno a la seguridad y custodia de Bitcoin va a pegar un subidón.



Por eso los Bancos, como BBVA, empiezan a anunciar sus servicios de "custodia de BTC".
Algo absurdo para alguien que entienda algo de BTC, pero que será un servicio genial para el 99% de las charos y pacos que no se enteran de qué va la patata.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Como te gusta exagerar.... "millones" de personas....



Y cuántas han sido según tu?
2 Pacos y 3 charos?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (24 Dic 2020)

mogamb0 dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es una cosa, en serio Ledger pide tus datos personales cuando compras el dispositivo? o lo que se han filtrado han sido direcciones de envio?



Creo que lo que se ha filtrado son los nombre de usuario y emails de la web de Ledger. No las claves, ni privadas ni publicas, ni siquiera el saldo de nadie, pues eso está en el ledger de cada uno. Es decir, que quien acceda a esos datos sólo tiene una lista de emails cuyos dueños tienen cuenta en esa web. Creo que ni siquiera saben si han llegado a comprar un ledger.

O sea, que no es para estar asustado, aunque como muy bien explica en el hilo de Twitter que arriba cita itsuga, es mucho mas estúpido andar poniendo voluntariamente los datos en cualquier exchange, con fotito del dni y todo.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (24 Dic 2020)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Creo que lo que se ha filtrado son los nombre de usuario y emails de la web de Ledger. No las claves, ni privadas ni publicas, ni siquiera el saldo de nadie, pues eso está en el ledger de cada uno. Es decir, que quien acceda a esos datos sólo tiene una lista de emails cuyos dueños tienen cuenta en esa web. Creo que ni siquiera saben si han llegado a comprar un ledger.
> 
> O sea, que no es para estar asustado, aunque como muy bien explica en el hilo de Twitter que arriba cita itsuga, es mucho mas estúpido andar poniendo voluntariamente los datos en cualquier exchange, con fotito del dni y todo.



Pero ¿a quién coño se lo ocurre dar esos datos a un tercero y para colmo una empresa? Albanokosovares a domicilio...
Offline paper wallet wins.


----------



## mogamb0 (24 Dic 2020)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Pero ¿a quién coño se lo ocurre dar esos datos a un tercero y para colmo una empresa? Albanokosovares a domicilio...
> Offline paper wallet wins.



Pero quien coño va a ir al domicilio de nadie si no sabe ni si quiera si tiene bitcoins. Hay miles de personas en esa lista,¿Van a entrar en casas de todas esas personas para ver si en alguna tienen suerte y pillan algo?, es mas facil programar bots y hacer ataques de phising a emails y telefonos por si alguien cae.


----------



## orbeo (24 Dic 2020)

mogamb0 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, los robos de BTC en los ledger han sido por medio de phising, gente muy astuta que despues de recibir un correo "oficial" de ledger decidió poner sus 24 palabras, muy listos si. Eso de que las 24 palabras estan almacenadas en el dispositivo es mentira, en el ledger esta almacenada tu clave privada, si no como coño recuperas la wallet si tu perro se come el ledger?...
> 
> Lo que yo no entiendo es una cosa, en serio Ledger pide tus datos personales cuando compras el dispositivo? o lo que se han filtrado han sido direcciones de envio?



Hay dos listados. Uno solo con mail y otro con mail, teléfono y dirección de envío.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y cuántas han sido según tu?
> 2 Pacos y 3 charos?



Según yo no, pero según el comunicado de Ledger y según lo que dicen todos los medios 272000... de ahí a "millones" aun queda un buen trecho.


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Dic 2020)

yo acabo de comprar un poco mas de BTC, estrategia price average


----------



## Seronoser (24 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Según yo no, pero según el comunicado de Ledger y según lo que dicen todos los medios 272000... de ahí a "millones" aun queda un buen trecho.



S tienes un problema de comprensión lectora, ya hablamos de otra cosa.

*Ledger afirma que más de 1.300.000 datos de clientes han sido hackeados.*
De los cuáles, 1070.000 son mails y 270.000 son de datos extra (direcciones y teléfonos).

Dicho lo cuál, esto son las cifras oficiales de Ledger, no las que ha podido recabar la agencia de protección de datos francesa.
Espérate a que avance la investigación, no tengas prisa, hombre.


Ledger Breach Vastly Underestimated, 270,000 Clients Data Leaked | Crypto Briefing


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Dic 2020)

No he visto la base de datos filtrada, pero la fecha de compra debe aparecer casi seguro. No sé cuándo surgió Ledger como empresa, pero supongamos que fue 2014. Pues si fuera un albano-kosovar lo primero que haría es ordenar la base de datos por fecha de compra ya que los early-adopters son los que van más cargados.

No soy uno de los afectados, por motivos que no vienen al caso compré mi Ledger por Amazon, pero esto me jode también, porque su web era impecable, su trato y atención al cliente también impecable, el aparato moderno y molón, y ahora van y lo joden todo.


----------



## ruber et impius (25 Dic 2020)

Nuevo ATH
Tudamún.
24260 USD


----------



## Seronoser (25 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Nuevo ATH
> Tudamún.
> 24260 USD



24.443...BTC quiere felicitar la Navidad también.
Feliz Navidad también a los nocoiners!!!


----------



## ruber et impius (25 Dic 2020)

Joder lo ha traspasado como mantequilla. Va camino de 25K.


----------



## tastas (25 Dic 2020)

Los 20.0000 aurelios han habido sido 

Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Los 20.0000 aurelios han habido sido
> 
> Feliz Navidad.



Fueyeron rompidos


----------



## Red Star (25 Dic 2020)

25K por navidad estaría bien, dado que es día 25.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Dic 2020)

De dónde obtienes esa información tan detallada?


----------



## Skull & Bones (26 Dic 2020)

Nouriel Roubini: Biden y Yellen tomarán medidas enérgicas contra el "pozo negro" de las criptomonedas (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## barborico (26 Dic 2020)

Ya se ha tragado a JPMorgan y visa: Largest financial service companies by market cap


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2020)

Romperá los 27 k hoy¿!


----------



## Red Star (26 Dic 2020)

Menudo cohete. A este paso nos encasquetamos en 26K en un rato. Polla en mano me hallo.

Como decía Jesulín, en dos palabras: IM-PRESIONANTE


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2020)

Red Star dijo:


> Menudo cohete. A este paso nos encasquetamos en 26K en un rato. Polla en mano me hallo.
> 
> Como decía Jesulín, en dos palabras: IM-PRESIONANTE



Esta bien pero es poco para lo que se viene, subidas de 20k en un dia


----------



## Seronoser (26 Dic 2020)

Para mí, lo que está demostrando BTC estos días, es que durante un fin de semana largo, puedes comprar, vender o hacer lo que quieras, en un mercado abierto.
Igualito que en cualquier otro mercado financiero hoy...que desde el jueves estás pillado 3 días, sin poder mover tus posiciones, ni hacerlas líquidas.
Imagina que pasa algo grave en este finde y necesitas dinero. Estás jodido. 

Solo las criptos y el oro en menor medida, te van a salvar el pescuezo y te permitirán liquidez en unas horas si te buscas la vida.


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2020)

Desde luego seguiremos en subidas muuuy lentas de 1000$ al, día hasta quizá un par de, meses 3. Luego ya empezará a subir a 5k 10k al, día para terminar como siempre en parábola por noviembre a, 30 k por dia


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2020)

La gente es lo de menos, no va a quedar ningún bitcoin para Pepito y menganito con el tsunami de Fiat que van a meter las instituciones, y lo poco que quede para los que hagan lo que has dicho lo harán tarde y luego venderán todo para perder mucha pasta. 

Ni siquiera estamos en la fase early adopters sino innovadores


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> La gente es lo de menos, no va a quedar ningún bitcoin para Pepito y menganito con el tsunami de Fiat que van a meter las instituciones, y lo poco que quede para los que hagan lo que has dicho lo harán tarde y luego venderán todo para perder mucha pasta.
> 
> Ni siquiera estamos en la fase early adopters sino innovadores



¿Hasta dónde se considera early adopters? Solo por curiosidad


----------



## Tin Rope (26 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde se considera early adopters? Solo por curiosidad



Eso va por olas, cuando yo me metí en bitcoin, estaban a 30$ y me reía de alguno que decía que éramos early adopter por ser absurdo, ¿como voy a ser early adopter si he pagado 30$ y hace cuatro días pagaban 3€ por mil btc como el de la foto de arriba? Me parecía absurdo. En unos años, si alguien paga 1MM de pavos por un bitcoño, tu dirás efectivamente soy early adopter... Pero verás que hay early adopter y early adopter "pro", y early adopter premium Plus.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Dic 2020)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Eso va por olas, cuando yo me metí en bitcoin, estaban a 30$ y me reía de alguno que decía que éramos early adopter por ser absurdo, ¿como voy a ser early adopter si he pagado 30$ y hace cuatro días pagaban 3€ por mil btc como el de la foto de arriba? Me parecía absurdo. En unos años, si alguien paga 1MM de pavos por un bitcoño, tu dirás efectivamente soy early adopter... Pero verás que hay early adopter y early adopter "pro", y early adopter premium Plus.



Y luego ya está el semidios Satoshi


----------



## Tin Rope (26 Dic 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y luego ya está el semidios Satoshi



Creo que fuiste tú Mojón, yo posteaba con usuario quebractubre de aquellas, me dijiste que éramos early adopter y yo dije, este tipo es muy listo pero a veces patina, ¡Mira que decir que somos early adopter! Era 2012. Se me quedó grabado a fuego. Mira tú lo que son las cosas...


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2020)

26000$ como la mantequilla

Que levanten la mano los que siguen esperándolo a 4000


----------



## Red Star (26 Dic 2020)

Ola ke ase, 26K ke ase.


----------



## ruber et impius (26 Dic 2020)

Como mantequilla, ya está en 26300 en cuesttión de segundos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Esta bien pero es poco para lo que se viene, subidas de 20k en un dia



justo me acordaba de este post. Ya estamos en +$1000 en un día.


----------



## Red Star (26 Dic 2020)

Parese que ehtán entrando con to lo gordo...


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2020)

Rompera los 27 k hoy¿!


----------



## mr nobody (26 Dic 2020)

es mucho mas espectaculo seguir el precio del btc que cualquier pelicula o serie....


----------



## Red Star (26 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Rompera los 27 k hoy¿!



Pudiera ser, yo ya no descarto nada. Pero definiendo HOY como en las 24h próximas, que ya estamos a las 21:50.


----------



## mr nobody (26 Dic 2020)

Esta vez la prensa no dice ni mu sobre el BTC. Y la gente todavia ni se esta enterando de este rally:


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Dic 2020)




----------



## Porestar (26 Dic 2020)

Esto tiene que reventar me cago en todo.

Enhorabuena hijos de puta.


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2020)

26650 @Red Star


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Dic 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esta vez la prensa no dice ni mu sobre el BTC. Y la gente todavia ni se esta enterando de este rally:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 525237



Han tenido una década para informarse.
Para los grandes medios y sus dueños mejor ocultarlo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Dic 2020)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Creo que fuiste tú Mojón, yo posteaba con usuario quebractubre de aquellas, me dijiste que éramos early adopter y yo dije, este tipo es muy listo pero a veces patina, ¡Mira que decir que somos early adopter! Era 2012. Se me quedó grabado a fuego. Mira tú lo que son las cosas...



Me acuerdo perfectamente de ese usuario. Vaya que sí.


----------



## Red Star (26 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> 26650 @Red Star



Creo que lo voy a retirar, a este paso nos encasquetamos en 27K antes de las 00:00.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Dic 2020)

llevo casi 3 años en Litecoin y a día de hoy sólo le pierdo un 5%. Entré con 4 perras y tanto me da perderlas que ganar un 1%. La idea es especular y sacarle un buen %.

Y raro es que los mass-mierda no se hagan eco de esta subida de estos últimos días. Eso significa (creo yo), que aún tiene bastante recorrido al alza y con grandes subidas de golpe. Luego ya, cuando aparezcan un par de premios Nobel a decir que el Bitcoin se va a 100k o a 250k, pegará un buen arreón al alza para luego volver a bajar más de un 50% y así dejar miles de pillados que venderan a pérdidas o simplemente se estaran quitecitos una buena temporada.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Dic 2020)

La fiesta no ha hecho más que empezar, hamijos. Todo el 2021 será alcista, con sus correcciones obviamente, pero alcista, con la traca final a finales de año en forma de bull-run divino. Si damos por buena la teoría de los ciclos de 4 años provocados por los halvings, pues vemos un patrón que se repite:

2012 primer halving
Finales de 2013 mega bull-run

2016 segundo halving
Finales de 2017 mega bull-run

2020 tercer halving
Finales de 2021 mega bull-run

¿Lo véis? Es un ciclo áureo, prístino, inmaculado.


----------



## Red Star (26 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La fiesta no ha hecho más que empezar, hamijos. Todo el 2021 será alcista, con sus correcciones obviamente, pero alcista, con la traca final a finales de año en forma de bull-run divino. Si damos por buena la teoría de los ciclos de 4 años provocados por los halvings, pues vemos un patrón que se repite:
> 
> 2012 primer halving
> Finales de 2013 mega bull-run
> ...



Bueno, áureo no es, porque entonces para obtener la duración de un ciclo habría que multiplicar la duración del anterior por 1,6180339887498948482045868343656381177203091798057628621354486227052604628189024497072072041893911374847540880753868917521266338622235369317931800607667263544333890865959395829056383226613199282902678806752087668925017116962070322210432162695486262963136144381497587012203408058879544547492461856953648644492410443207713449470495658467885098743394422125448770664780915884607499887124007652170575179788341662562494075890697040002812104276217711177780531531714101170466659914669798731761356006708748071013179523689427521948435305678300228785699782977834784587822891109762500302696156170025046433824377648610283831268330372429267526311653392473167111211588186385133162038400522216579128667529465490681131715993432359734949850904094762132229810172610705961164562990981629055520852479035240602017279974717534277759277862561943208275051312181562855122248093947123414517022373580577278616008688382952304592647878017889921990270776903895321968198615143780314997411069260886742962267575605231727775203536139362107673893764556060605921.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Dic 2020)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, áureo no es, porque entonces para obtener la duración de un ciclo habría que multiplicar la duración del anterior por 1,6180339887498948482045868343656381177203091798057628621354486227052604628189024497072072041893911374847540880753868917521266338622235369317931800607667263544333890865959395829056383226613199282902678806752087668925017116962070322210432162695486262963136144381497587012203408058879544547492461856953648644492410443207713449470495658467885098743394422125448770664780915884607499887124007652170575179788341662562494075890697040002812104276217711177780531531714101170466659914669798731761356006708748071013179523689427521948435305678300228785699782977834784587822891109762500302696156170025046433824377648610283831268330372429267526311653392473167111211588186385133162038400522216579128667529465490681131715993432359734949850904094762132229810172610705961164562990981629055520852479035240602017279974717534277759277862561943208275051312181562855122248093947123414517022373580577278616008688382952304592647878017889921990270776903895321968198615143780314997411069260886742962267575605231727775203536139362107673893764556060605921.



Tú ya me entiendes:



> * áureo, áurea*: Que ha alcanzado gran desarrollo o está en el momento de mayor esplendor, en especial en las artes o las letras.


----------



## DEREC (26 Dic 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esta vez la prensa no dice ni mu sobre el BTC. Y la gente todavia ni se esta enterando de este rally:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 525237




La primera señal es que salga de portada de los mass mierda en el telediario de las 3. La segunda que me llame mi madre diciéndome a ver si todavía tengo bitcoin


----------



## Red Star (26 Dic 2020)

Habría que preguntarle a @remonster y @BlueArrow qué opinan de este ciclo. BlueArrow predijo con relativamente buena exactitud el anterior. Creo que dijo que según sus cálculos el precio llegaría entre 15K y 18K. Al final llegó casi a 20K, pero fue una buena aproximación.


----------



## DEREC (26 Dic 2020)

Jode, tampoco os paseis. Eso significa que el dolar valdría cero.


----------



## gapema (27 Dic 2020)

El USD sigue en caída libre y hoy baja de 4000 satoshis por primera vez en la historia


----------



## Red Star (27 Dic 2020)

Según mi pacómetro cuántico, así a ojímetro, si en la anterior subida, a groso modo, el precio se multiplicó más o menos por 75, es decir, desde un mínimo medio de 250$ hasta unos 19000$... Pues si ahora, siendo conservadores, pongamos que se multiplica por 25, que es una tercera parte... si venimos de un nínimo más o menos de 5000... pues nos vamos a unos 125K. O si se repite el patrón, unos 375K.


----------



## Red Star (27 Dic 2020)

27K premoh, 27K y vamoh pa loh 28K.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2020)

Brutal levantarte, coger el móvil y ver que ha estado toda la noche pumpeando.


----------



## DEREC (27 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Brutal levantarte, coger el móvil y ver que ha estado toda la noche pumpeando.



Pero los institucionales no están de vacaciones de Navidad? Quien cojones compra?

Deben haber dejado al becario con unos cuantos billones para gastar.


----------



## ruber et impius (27 Dic 2020)

Más que ayer, pero menos que mañana. 

Más de un trader de fondos está recibiendo collejas por entrar tarde. Más collejas va a recibir mañana.


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Pero los institucionales no están de vacaciones de Navidad? Quien cojones compra?
> 
> Deben haber dejado al becario con unos cuantos billones para gastar.



Más bien que nadie vende.

La diferencia entre vender ahora o dentro de unos días es 1 año de diferir el pago a Hacienda.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Dic 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Esta vez la prensa no dice ni mu sobre el BTC. Y la gente todavia ni se esta enterando de este rally:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 525237



Quizá antes se reían del BTC y por eso lo anunciaban a bombo y platillo.
Ahora empiezan a darse cuenta, las grandes corporaciones, de que no hay tantos btc, ni hay para todos, y que mejor que la plebe siga entretenida con el futbol, el salvame y las vacunas...


----------



## _______ (27 Dic 2020)

28000


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2020)

Menudos 30 días llevamos, brutal. Es el FOMO en todo su esplendor.


----------



## _______ (27 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Menudos 30 días llevamos, brutal. Es el FOMO en todo su esplendor.



Jojojo si todavía no ha empezado


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Dic 2020)

En momentos así se agradece tener activos a foreros como Sr. Mojón. Se nota que habéis pasado por todo y ya lo mismo hasta os cansa repetirlo en este y otros hilos. Pero leer a la experiencia, hace que uno aprenda de ello.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (27 Dic 2020)

Hola. Por fin he tenido algo de pasta para echarlo a BTC con lo que soy la típica pardilla que entra en el momento más alcista. Por desgracia es sólo ahora cuando he podido. Y, leyendo, interpreto que mejor hoy que mañana.

Tengo una pregunta de novata, respecto a coinbase: he comprado ayer x con visa. Tengo x para echar, pero me pone que solo puedo usar x€ a la semana.

Estoy esperando que me verifiquen las transferencias. Por si eso se alarga, tengo forma de aumentar mi límite de x€/semana para terminar de comprar cuanto antes los x que quiero?

También tengo intención, a lo largo del 21, de ir comprando lo que pueda mes a mes, que será poco pq mi sector profesional no tiene visos de reactivarse hasta mínimo el 3trimestre.

Cualquier cosa que me digáis me ayuda, gracias por los años.

Edito: no me mandéis a kraken que me han puesto problemas con la verificación!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2020)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Hola. Por fin he tenido algo de pasta para echarlo a BTC con lo que soy la típica pardilla que entra en el momento más alcista. Por desgracia es sólo ahora cuando he podido. Y, leyendo, interpreto que mejor hoy que mañana.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de novata, respecto a coinbase: he comprado ayer 1k con visa. Tengo otros 2k para echar, pero me pone que solo puedo usar 100€ a la semana.
> 
> ...



Olvídate de exchanges KYC, prueba Bisq donde no tienes que andar con verificaciones ni esperas.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (27 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Olvídate de exchanges KYC, prueba Bisq donde no tienes que andar con verificaciones ni esperas.



Mi mariscal de campo no se fía. Siendo fondos de la unidad doméstica, estoy pillada. Gracias.


----------



## Porestar (27 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Olvídate de exchanges KYC, prueba Bisq donde no tienes que andar con verificaciones ni esperas.



¿Qué medidas de seguridad hay para asegurar que el vendedor haga la transferencia?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Qué medidas de seguridad hay para asegurar que el vendedor haga la transferencia?



Hay cierta cantidad que queda retenida en una dirección multifirma y solo se libera si al final todos actúan correctamente. Bisq lleva mucho tiempo funcionando y está muy maduro.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (27 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Olvídate de exchanges KYC, prueba Bisq donde no tienes que andar con verificaciones ni esperas.



Si compro los 2k de BTC en bisq, al no tener yo wallet, puedo pasar el BTC a coinbase? O como procedería? Muchas gracias. Voy a mirar vídeos, pero estoy haciendo la comida y me pilla el toro ahora.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2020)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Si compro los 2k de BTC en bisq, al no tener yo wallet, puedo pasar el BTC a coinbase? O como procedería? Muchas gracias. Voy a mirar vídeos, pero estoy haciendo la comida y me pilla el toro ahora.



El "no tener yo wallet" se soluciona en 5 min bajándote Electrum. Y bisq lleva una wallet integrada también. En los exchanges no hay que tener nunca los BTC, solo el tiempo mínimo imprescindible.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (27 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El "no tener yo wallet" se soluciona en 5 min bajándote Electrum. Y bisq lleva una wallet integrada también. En los exchanges no hay que tener nunca los BTC, solo el tiempo mínimo imprescindible.



Joder gracias. Espero reírme dentro de unos años de lo sucnor que soy ahora.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Dic 2020)

Chicos, ya corregirá. Alomejor se va otra vez a 10.000 $, y vendrán los nocoiners a decir que ahora si de verdad la burbuja ha reventado.

Aquí hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras. Ahora podéis paladear el momento, pero alomejor no vuelve a estos valores en 2 años y habrá de ser aceptado asi.


----------



## DEREC (27 Dic 2020)

Bisq no lo veo para un novato.


----------



## _______ (27 Dic 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Chicos, ya corregirá. Alomejor se va otra vez a 10.000 $, y vendrán los nocoiners a decir que ahora si de verdad la burbuja ha reventado.
> 
> Aquí hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras. Ahora podéis paladear el momento, pero alomejor no vuelve a estos valores en 2 años y habrá de ser aceptado asi.



De los 10000 vete olvidandote para siempre y de 20000 tambien


----------



## agon (27 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> De los 10000 vete olvidandote para siempre y de 20000 tambien



Debes saber algo que el resto del mundo desconoce... ¿Vienes del futuro con tu almanaque deportivo en el bolsillo?


----------



## ertitoagus (27 Dic 2020)

alguien tiene a mano como se van quedando la 20 y la 200 wma ?


----------



## _______ (27 Dic 2020)

agon dijo:


> Debes saber algo que el resto del mundo desconoce... ¿Vienes del futuro con tu almanaque deportivo en el bolsillo?



Si no ves que un vez reventado con furia porcina lel anterior ath nos dirigimos a la Luna y más aún este año que la impresora está echando humo... No te puedo ayudar lo siento


----------



## Espadachin/// (27 Dic 2020)

Se le han atragantado los 28k y parece que las ballenas con mas de 10000 bitcoin han parado de comprar solamente siguen empujando medianos inversores de 1- 10 bitcoin

Otra pequeña pista de que las ballenas huelen el final del ciclo alcista del bitcoin es que el resto de criptos ha vuelto a una senda alcista por primera vez en semanas


Probablemente hagan una intentona final de cruzar los 30k a final de año y si no los cruza se asiente en los 25 ko incluso los 20k


----------



## _______ (27 Dic 2020)

Espadachin/// dijo:


> Se le han atragantado los 28k y parece que las ballenas con mas de 10000 bitcoin han parado de comprar solamente siguen empujando medianos inversores de 1- 10 bitcoin
> 
> Otra pequeña pista de que las ballenas huelen el final del ciclo alcista del bitcoin es que el resto de criptos ha vuelto a una senda alcista en semanas
> 
> ...



Pero que queres decir con asentar y ciclo alcista?

Los 25-28 in incluso 20k...son fluctuaicones
El ciclo alcista durará todo 2021 aun no ha empezado apenas, asentar se asentará después del 2021.hace 5 días estaba en 21000 hoy ha llegado a 27000 y, 28500solo hoy

Mañana lo mismo esta en 30000 y en dos semanas en 40000


----------



## Espadachin/// (27 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Pero que queres decir con asentar y ciclo alcista?
> 
> Los 25-28 in incluso 20k...son fluctuaicones
> El ciclo alcista durará todo 2021 aun no ha empezado apenas, asentar se asentará después del 2021



Dentro del ciclo alcista hay microciclos asi que aunque el futuro 2021 va a alcanzar los 50k con casi toda seguridad es normal que se tome pequeños descansos camino a la cumbre y se asiente sobre los 20k antes de la siguiente subida


----------



## Seronoser (27 Dic 2020)

Espadachin/// dijo:


> Dentro del ciclo alcista hay microciclos asi que aunque el futuro 2021 va a alcanzar los 50k con caso toda seguridad es normal que se tome pequeños descansos camino a la cumbre y se asiente sobre los 20k antes de la siguiente subida



Y al olor del fomo, vuelven a llenar los hilos del BTC los ejjjjpertos foreros vomitados en este 2020, con sus predicciones.


----------



## Satoshi (27 Dic 2020)

ufff 1000 euros con tarjeta de credito en coinbase?? No quiero ver la comision que han debido clavarte, la proxima vez usa coinbase pro y te envias el dinero con transferencia (coinbase pro es con la misma cuenta que el coinbase normal) las cominiones son. 0.5 frente al 5 de coinbase


Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Hola. Por fin he tenido algo de pasta para echarlo a BTC con lo que soy la típica pardilla que entra en el momento más alcista. Por desgracia es sólo ahora cuando he podido. Y, leyendo, interpreto que mejor hoy que mañana.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta de novata, respecto a coinbase: he comprado ayer 1k con visa. Tengo otros 2k para echar, pero me pone que solo puedo usar 100€ a la semana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Dic 2020)

Al final el bitcoin va perdiendo todo lo ganado en 24h. Menudos bandazos está dando


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Dic 2020)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> 40€ por esos 1000.
> Voy a mirar binance.... Casi que me alegro de no haber podido meter los otros 2k ayer a 21,72€. Mañana a ver si sigue bajando un poquito y los intento pillar con binance, crees que es buena idea? Gracias



En Binance 1,8% de comisión desde la web, 2% desde la App. Hasta hoy había promo sin comisiones. Pero bueno, que tampoco me gusta hacerles publicidad.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (27 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En Binance 1,8% de comisión desde la web, 2% desde la App. Hasta hoy había promo sin comisiones. Pero bueno, que tampoco me gusta hacerles publicidad.



Gracias. Ya está. 2% de fee. Me recomiendas una Wallet escritorio u online? Si es escritorio puede ser para ipad? Que el FMI te lo pague 

Estoy mirando ledger nano, es importante tener un cacharrito? Pensé que era la semilla lo importante


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Dic 2020)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Gracias. Ya está. 2% de fee. Me recomiendas una Wallet escritorio u online? Si es escritorio puede ser para ipad? Que el FMI te lo pague
> 
> Estoy mirando ledger nano, es importante tener un cacharrito? Pensé que era la semilla lo importante





Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El "no tener yo wallet" se soluciona en 5 min bajándote Electrum. Y bisq lleva una wallet integrada también. En los exchanges no hay que tener nunca los BTC, solo el tiempo mínimo imprescindible.



La que te recomienda el forero Sota de espadas.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (27 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> La que te recomienda el forero Sota de espadas.



Es que no hay para iPad . He mirado bluewallet y me da raruno. Y ledger, pero no quiero el cacharrito que hay que comprar... Alguna otra opción? Gracias


----------



## mr nobody (27 Dic 2020)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Gracias. Ya está. 2% de fee. Me recomiendas una Wallet escritorio u online? Si es escritorio puede ser para ipad? Que el FMI te lo pague
> 
> Estoy mirando ledger nano, es importante tener un cacharrito? Pensé que era la semilla lo importante



Trezor. Si te lees el hilo veras que ledger a tenido un hackeo recientemente.

BTC nunca almacenado en exchanges, siempre offline. Y la semilla en papel fuera de la red tambien, si el "cacharrito" lo pierdes con eso puedes recuperar tus btc, sino bye bye btc.

Y no inviertas mas dinero del que este dispuesta a perder.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Mañana lo mismo esta en 30000 y en dos semanas en 40000



Lo que hace la adrenalina. Espero que no sean drojas en el colacao.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Dic 2020)

Yo estoy con coinbase desde hace unos dias y tengo esta duda: cuando se convierten critomonedas, por ejemplo de bitcoins a ethereum, la plataforma se queda alguna comisión? O se puede perder algo de valor entre las monedas?


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2020)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo estoy con coinbase desde hace unos dias y tengo esta duda: cuando se convierten critomonedas, por ejemplo de bitcoins a ethereum, la plataforma se queda alguna comisión? O se puede perder algo de valor entre las monedas?



Claro que haya comisiones, no son hermanitas de la caridad.
Y como norma general, si te ocultan lo que cobran es porque no son muy baratos.


----------



## tastas (28 Dic 2020)

@Atanasio Lafarguista 
Vas bastante perdida, entra poco a poco por favor.
Por ejemplo. Un monedero de escritorio, por definición, no se puede usar en un iPad, que no es un dispositivo de escritorio sino una tablet.
Blue wallet, si está para iPad, es una buena opción si te empeñas en utilizar el iPad para manejar tus BTC. No dejes una cantidad muy elevada pero estarán mejor que en el exchange siempre que te preocupes de tener la semilla, el password y las copias de seguridad a buen recaudo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Dic 2020)

*Support of Taproot:* 91.05 %

Fuente: Taproot Activation


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> *Support of Taproot:* 91.05 %
> 
> Fuente: Taproot Activation




Buena noticia. Por fin Binance se ha sumado al carro.


----------



## barborico (28 Dic 2020)

También tenemos versión Michael Saylor:


----------



## _______ (28 Dic 2020)

Con que precio de bitcoin "os echaríais a dormir por los restos" Como quien dice?


----------



## mr nobody (28 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Con que precio de bitcoin "os echaríais a dormir por los restos" Como quien dice?



120k y "de todo se sale"

soy modesto....


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Dic 2020)

Llega un momento en el que te das cuenta de que solo está Bitcoin.


----------



## agon (29 Dic 2020)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo estoy con coinbase desde hace unos dias y tengo esta duda: cuando se convierten critomonedas, por ejemplo de bitcoins a ethereum, la plataforma se queda alguna comisión? O se puede perder algo de valor entre las monedas?



Pq os meteis en mierdas de las que no sabeis absolutamente nada???


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2020)

agon dijo:


> Pq os meteis en mierdas de las que no sabeis absolutamente nada???



Porque para aprender hay que empezar


----------



## Edu.R (29 Dic 2020)

Firmo la mitad.

Modestia extremísima.


----------



## agon (29 Dic 2020)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Porque para aprender hay que empezar



Para aprender hay que estudiar, o al menos documentarse. Para evitar futuros lloros y desgracias.


----------



## tolomeo (29 Dic 2020)

agon dijo:


> Para aprender hay que estudiar, o al menos documentarse. Para evitar futuros lloros y desgracias.



Para usar bitcoin como medio de pago y reserva de valor, simplemente hay que aprender como guardarlos/atesorarlos con seguridad y como realizar transacciones. 
Con esto basta.
Dime cuánta gente sabe como funciona el sistema de reserva fraccionaria del fiat.


----------



## agon (29 Dic 2020)

tolomeo dijo:


> Para usar bitcoin como medio de pago y reserva de valor, simplemente hay que aprender como guardarlos/atesorarlos con seguridad y como realizar transacciones.
> Con esto basta.
> Dime cuánta gente sabe como funciona el sistema de reserva fraccionaria del fiat.



Has leído lo que dice el chaval, tú eres de los que recomienda firmar sin leer???


----------



## tolomeo (29 Dic 2020)

agon dijo:


> Has leído lo que dice el chaval, tú eres de los que recomienda firmar sin leer???



A ver, yo no recomiendo firmar nada sin leer, lee lo que he escrito.
Te concedo que hay que tener varios conceptos claros, pero solo decía que para usarlo no hay que ser MarcoFalke,


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2020)

Para aprender a saltar en paracaídas no empiezas saltando del avión y luego improvisas mientras caes. Hay que estudiar un mínimo antes de empezar.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2020)

LN funciona de maravilla pero dicho esto no le veo sentido a cobrar un sueldo por LN. LN está más encaminada como hotwallet para micropagos. Entendiendo por micropagos en torno a un maximo de 1k-2k€ tampoco estoy hablando de pagar cafés. Un sueldo y mas en el caso del tío este que no debe de ser bajo lo veo mejor onchain y directo a un coldwallet.


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Dic 2020)

Justo estaba viendo aplicaciones como esta para pagar el sueldo (o que te lo paguen):

https://beta.strike.me/


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Dic 2020)

El balance del BCE alcanza un nuevo ATH en € 7.014.700 millones mientras Lagarde sigue haciendo ruido en la imprenta. Los activos totales aumentaron en otro € 6 mil millones en QE. Los activos totales ahora equivalen al 69% del PIB de la zona euro frente al 35% de la Fed, el 132% del BoJ o el 36% del BoE.













Federal Reserve Board - Recent balance sheet trends


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> El balance del BCE alcanza un nuevo ATH en € 7.014.700 millones mientras Lagarde sigue haciendo ruido en la imprenta. Los activos totales aumentaron en otro € 6 mil millones en QE. Los activos totales ahora equivalen al 69% del PIB de la zona euro frente al 35% de la Fed, el 132% del BoJ o el 36% del BoE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos está quedando un comunismo precioso en la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Europeas


----------



## espadachin///// (30 Dic 2020)

bitcoin a 27500 empieza el ultimo rally del año esta vez se va a comer los 28k veremos si puede con los 30k


----------



## _______ (30 Dic 2020)

agon dijo:


> Para aprender hay que estudiar, o al menos documentarse. Para evitar futuros lloros y desgracias.



Todo limite de documentarase es arbitrario, tu mundo es unidimensional, mental, tengo que acumular datos conocimientos antes de hacer nada... Y el mundo no es eso ni es eso ni funciona así ni lo será jamás. 

La intuición el lanzarse juega un papel mucho más importante, si a veces los idiotas se lanzan pero porque son idiotas, pero cuando sigues a la corazonda correcta y la intuición un saber más allá de la mera y absurda acumulación de datos, eso es vivir y ganar. Arriesgarse y coger lo que te pertenece. 

No oyga uste empapese bien y les a todo loh ejpertoh del blockchain antes de hacer. Con esa mentalidad siempre serás un inútil y un miserable


----------



## _______ (30 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Para aprender a saltar en paracaídas no empiezas saltando del avión y luego improvisas mientras caes. Hay que estudiar un mínimo antes de empezar.



Ese mínimo siempre es arbitrario lo diga un ejperto o lo decidas tu


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2020)

Yo lo que entiendo es que el equipo de baloncesto paga en $ a la empresa Zap y esta hace el cambio a bitcoin y se los envia al jugador. Pero ese envio de bitcoin me juego el huevo derecho a que no lo hacen por LN sino que lo hacen onchain. El tema es que han aprovechado la noticia para darle bombo a LN porque Zap también está detrás con su compañía y app de pagos.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Dic 2020)

Vamos vaguetes, despertad.
Ya hemos atravesado los 28.000


----------



## rayban00 (30 Dic 2020)

Para el 2021 puede ocurrir:

JP Morgan entre en el negocio como ya hizo BBVA
Creación de fondos cotizados ETF en Nasdaq de criptos
El mayor fondo de inversión del mundo BlackRock compre BTC
Más empresas adopten BTC como reserva 
Coinbase y otros exchange entren en Nasdaq lo que conllevará regulaciones de estos
Aumento de la red de cajeros
Entrada de capital de instituciones pública


----------



## Red Star (30 Dic 2020)

Me encanta el olor de los ATH bitcoñeros por la mañana.


----------



## fghj3693 (30 Dic 2020)

Divad dijo:


> Para dar la bienvenida a todos los lectores que no tienen ni puta idea de cryptos.
> 
> Lo primero que debes de comprender es que bitcoin está obsoleto y aunque sea el abuelo a tener en referencia te lo tienes que quitar de la cabeza por mucho que hayas leído o te hayan hecho creer...
> In Wake of 'Major' Failure, Bitcoin Code Review Comes Under Scrutiny - CoinDesk
> ...



este foro tambien esta lleno de nocoiners? vaia vaia


----------



## DEREC (30 Dic 2020)

fghj3693 dijo:


> este foro tambien esta lleno de nocoiners? vaia vaia



Divad, el tonto de las shitcoins. Debe estar escondido en una cueva.


----------



## loraid (30 Dic 2020)

Espadachin/// dijo:


> Se le han atragantado los 28k y parece que las ballenas con mas de 10000 bitcoin han parado de comprar solamente siguen empujando medianos inversores de 1- 10 bitcoin
> 
> Otra pequeña pista de que las ballenas huelen el final del ciclo alcista del bitcoin es que el resto de criptos ha vuelto a una senda alcista por primera vez en semanas
> 
> ...



no sabes ni por donde te da el aire


----------



## _______ (30 Dic 2020)

Nos vamos para el millón por bitcoin señores

Agarrense bien


----------



## espadachin///// (30 Dic 2020)

loraid dijo:


> no sabes ni por donde te da el aire



al ignore por cobarde y rata ,si quieres faltar al menos ten los cojones de hacerlo desde tu cuenta principal


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2020)

abrochense los cinturones que despegamos....


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2020)

28763$ ATH


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (30 Dic 2020)

Venga, un ATH antes de la hora de cenar siempre sienta bien. A ver como evoluciona la noche.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2020)

EN BITFINEX HAY UN BALLENATO QUE VENDE 1000 BTC A 30100 $.....

haber si llega un Michael Saylor de la vida y se los compra del tiron los 30 millones de dolares..... 

Michael Saylor en Twitter: "The destiny of money is to be encrypted. #Bitcoin" / Twitter


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2020)

cada vez menos bitcoins a disposicion del publico....


----------



## mr_nobody (30 Dic 2020)

El BTC me esta dando las navidades, no el covid


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Dic 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> EN BITFINEX HAY UN BALLENATO QUE VENDE 1000 BTC A 30100 $.....
> 
> haber si llega un Michael Saylor de la vida y se los compra del tiron los 30 millones de dolares.....
> 
> Michael Saylor en Twitter: "The destiny of money is to be encrypted. #Bitcoin" / Twitter



Esa maldita ballena seguro que tiene mínimo otros 1000. 
Ahora mismo no vendo mis Satoshis.

Por otro lado, dicen que hay alcaldes pensando en que se paguen impuestos en Bitcoin. En sus sueños les pago al cambio actual. Sé que algún día puede ser el patrón Bitcoin, pero a día de hoy regalarle mis Satoshis a las arcas públicas no entra dentro de mis planes.


----------



## mr_nobody (30 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Esa maldita ballena seguro que tiene mínimo otros 1000.
> Ahora mismo no vendo mis Satoshis.
> 
> Por otro lado, dicen que hay alcaldes pensando en que se paguen impuestos en Bitcoin. En sus sueños les pago al cambio actual. Sé que algún día puede ser el patrón Bitcoin, pero a día de hoy regalarle mis Satoshis a las arcas públicas no entra dentro de mis planes.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 528585



10.000 Bitcoin = *234.777.489* Euros

a mas de 117 Millones de Euros la Pizza....


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Dic 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 10.000 Bitcoin = *234.777.489* Euros
> 
> a mas de 117 Millones de Euros la Pizza....



Y cuando lleguemos a 1Bitcoin = 100.00 Euros...


----------



## ruber et impius (30 Dic 2020)

Me acuerdo del Clapham y sus PIVX. La barrera infranqueable para BTC y sus PIVX tudamún. 

Creo que va a asaltar los 29K en breves minutos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Dic 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Me acuerdo del Clapham y sus PIVX. La barrera infranqueable para BTC y sus PIVX tudamún.
> 
> Creo que va a asaltar los 29K en breves minutos.



ha dicho @clapham ? jujujuju 

la hora de los chistes de clapham el cubano 








66 Bitcoin = *1.900.944* Dólar estadounidense


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Dic 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ha dicho @clapham ? jujujuju
> 
> la hora de los chistes de clapham el cubano


----------



## loraid (30 Dic 2020)

espadachin///// dijo:


> al ignore por cobarde y rata ,si quieres faltar al menosten los cojones de hacerlo desde tu cuenta principal



es mi unica cuenta, yo vengo de forocoches de la plataforma oficial de bitcoin, abierta desde 2011, repito, no sabes donde te da el aire, esto solo esta empezando

solo vengo a ver cuantos nocoiners hay por aqui


----------



## loraid (30 Dic 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ha dicho @clapham ? jujujuju
> 
> la hora de los chistes de clapham el cubano
> 
> ...



que maravilla


----------



## loraid (31 Dic 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> Chicos, ya corregirá. Alomejor se va otra vez a 10.000 $, y vendrán los nocoiners a decir que ahora si de verdad la burbuja ha reventado.
> 
> Aquí hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras. Ahora podéis paladear el momento, pero alomejor no vuelve a estos valores en 2 años y habrá de ser aceptado asi.



los 10k no los vuelves a ver en la vida, es como el que cuando toco los 1k se quedo esperando los 500, ya no vuelven, te has parado a ver ni siquiera quien cojones esta comprando bitcoins?


----------



## loraid (31 Dic 2020)

los 100k nos los comemos este año con patatas


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Dic 2020)

Ricardo Salinas Pliego: Bitcoin es mi mejor inversión – InfoCoin


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Dic 2020)

*Datos de Material Indicators muestran que todavía hay muros de venta cerca del nivel de USD 30,000 
en Binance, Bitfinex, Kraken y otros importantes exchanges de criptomonedas.* 







_Muros de ventas cerca de USD 30,000 para el par BTC/USD. Fuente: Material Indicators_


----------



## Red Star (31 Dic 2020)

*29K*


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Dic 2020)




----------



## Red Star (31 Dic 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



Buenísimo el GIF. Me lo guardo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Dic 2020)

29.250$


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Dic 2020)

en kraken hay en 29.500$ unos 560 bitcoin para comprar.... haber como cae......


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)

Según dicen algunos hasta 32K vía libre, los más optimistas 35K. 

Por favor, que siga sin salir en las noticias de los mass media.


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Según dicen algunos hasta 32K vía libre, los más optimistas 35K.
> 
> Por favor, que siga sin salir en las noticias de los mass media.



Comp reviente los 32 k mañana ojito que lo del million en un año no es ninguna tonteria


----------



## espadachin///// (31 Dic 2020)

el brindis de nochevieja este año va por el bitcoin


----------



## gapema (31 Dic 2020)

El USD sigue en caída libre y hoy baja de 3500 satoshis por primera vez en la historia


----------



## Skull & Bones (31 Dic 2020)

De acuerdo con un estudio de _The_ _Boston Consulting Group_, hoy hay más millonarios que en toda la historia del mundo. El informe define a un millonario como un hogar que guarda más de $1 millón en riqueza privada. Algunos de los datos más importantes son:

- Hay 17.9 millones de millonarios en el mundo actualmente, un 8% más que el total de 16.6 del año pasado.

- El número de hogares millonarios está aumentando a un ritmo más elevado que en 2015 y 2016, impulsado por el fuerte crecimiento de las acciones financieras.

- Los millonarios ahora poseen el 45% de la riqueza mundial.

*En dónde se encuentran*

Los Estados Unidos sigue siendo el país con más millonarios en el mundo, aunque las naciones asiáticas muestran un incremento considerable, menciona la revista _Time_. Así se encontrarían distribuidos:

- Hay 7.6 millones de millonarios en EEUU y Canadá. Ellos controlan el 60% de toda la riqueza en América del Norte.

- En los países asiáticos hay 3.8 millones de millonarios.

- Europa sigue sufriendo una disminución en su número de millonarios, con 4 millones.

¿Cuántos millonarios hay en el mundo? | Telemundo 

con datos del 2017 hay un bitcoin por cabeza para cada millonario en el mundo.... 

17.9 millones de millonarios contra 18,585,918 bitcoins minados hasta hoy.


----------



## derepen (31 Dic 2020)

¿Alguien me recomienda alguna web con noticias diarias? ¿O algún autor español que sea bueno?


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)

gapema dijo:


> El USD sigue en caída libre y hoy baja de 3500 satoshis por primera vez en la historia



Y más que va a caer para estas fechas de 2021.

DIGITAL DOLLAR WALLETS.—The term “digital dollar wallet” means a digital wallet or account, maintained by a Federal reserve bank on behalf of any person, for the purpose of holding digital dollar balances. 

IN GENERAL.—Member banks shall open and maintain pass-through digital dollar wallets for all persons, including persons eligible to receive payments from the United States pursuant to a Federal law relating to the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID–19), who elect to deposit funds into pass-through digital dollar wallets.

Text - S.3571 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Banking for All Act


El gif de arriba se va a quedar corto.


----------



## SHARKHAN (31 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Según dicen algunos hasta 32K vía libre, los más optimistas 35K.
> 
> Por favor, que siga sin salir en las noticias de los mass media.



Es fundamental que las putas TVS de mierda y prensa sigan sin darle bombo a bitcoin, en silencio el bicho seguirá escalando mientras los listos compran acciones de telefónica y la televisión del régimen covidiotiza con el bozal y las vacunas a la borregada. Cuando se den cuenta tenemos al bicho en 100K.


----------



## derepen (31 Dic 2020)

¿Me recomendáis alguna con más potencial de subida?


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

Al final del bull Run que apenas ha empezado, no se, en October noviembre diciembre de 2021? Pensais vende parte de vuestro btc para esperar lA correccion como en 2018 y luego comprae en el dip para terminar con un 50-80% mas de vuestros BTC ahora? O hodl?


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Al final del bull Run que apenas ha empezado, no se, en October noviembre diciembre de 2021? Pensais vende parte de vuestro btc para esperar lA correccion como en 2018 y luego comprae en el dip para terminar con un 50-80% mas de vuestros BTC ahora? O hodl?



Habrá otro club de los hodlers de los 20K


----------



## mr_nobody (31 Dic 2020)

tla vez un poco off topic con la actualidad pero interesantisimo igualmente


----------



## Seronoser (31 Dic 2020)

Yo empecé ayer, con las compras de Navidad (aquí la Navidad es el 7 de Enero).
Y aproveché para hacerme un excel y pasarme a satoshis todas las compras que hice, para recordar en el futuro los precios, y ver la evolución.

Como ejemplo, ayer comí rápido en un mac donalds, (que no me gustan mucho, pero a veces la rapidez manda), y me costó 9.800 satoshis al cambio, el menú grande Bic Mac.

Veremos a 30 de diciembre de 2021, cuántos me cuesta...


----------



## Seronoser (31 Dic 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> De acuerdo con un estudio de _The_ _Boston Consulting Group_, hoy hay más millonarios que en toda la historia del mundo. El informe define a un millonario como un hogar que guarda más de $1 millón en riqueza privada. Algunos de los datos más importantes son:
> 
> - Hay 17.9 millones de millonarios en el mundo actualmente, un 8% más que el total de 16.6 del año pasado.
> 
> ...



Esto es relativo.
Tener un millón de dólares en Patrimonio o en inversiones en España, Europa, Usa, no es ser millonario, es ser acomodado.
Eso sí, en el 90% de los países restantes, con 1 millón eres Dios en la Tierra.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Dic 2020)

Cuanto mas suba y mas rápido mas claro esta de que se trata simplemente de un movimiento especulativo (las burbujas siempre suben y suben y siempre, siempre acaba explotando).. En todo juego uno debe decidir hasta donde debe llegar, cuales son sus opciones de ganar o de perder. Evidentemente hay unas manos muuuy fuertes detrás del movimiento, van a subir y subir. Bastante antes de que solo queden en la fiesta los zombis, c*omo siempre ellos ya habrán vendido*, seguirán animando a jugar y jugar y ya solo será cuestión de tiempo que la música se pare, enciendan las luces y se vea el espectáculo.

*Apuesto que puede subir mucho mas y apuesto que las grandes manos están empezando a decidir el momento de salir ya.*


----------



## Seronoser (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Cuanto mas suba y mas rápido mas claro esta de que se trata simplemente de un movimiento especulativo (las burbujas siempre suben y suben y siempre, siempre acaba explotando).. En todo juego uno debe decidir hasta donde debe llegar, cuales son sus opciones de ganar o de perder. Evidentemente hay unas manos muuuy fuertes detrás del movimiento, van a subir y subir. Bastante antes de que solo queden en la fiesta los zombis, c*omo siempre ellos ya habrán vendido*, seguirán animando a jugar y jugar y ya solo será cuestión de tiempo que la música se pare, enciendan las luces y se vea el espectáculo.
> 
> *Apuesto que puede subir mucho mas y apuesto que las grandes manos stán empezando a decidir el momento de salir ya.*



Con honestidad, solo te voy a preguntar una cosa:

¿No te da vergüenza llevar en el foro desde 2009, y mostrar este nivel de estupidez suprema ?


----------



## Porestar (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Cuanto mas suba y mas rápido mas claro esta de que se trata simplemente de un movimiento especulativo (las burbujas siempre suben y suben y siempre, siempre acaba explotando).. En todo juego uno debe decidir hasta donde debe llegar, cuales son sus opciones de ganar o de perder. Evidentemente hay unas manos muuuy fuertes detrás del movimiento, van a subir y subir. Bastante antes de que solo queden en la fiesta los zombis, c*omo siempre ellos ya habrán vendido*, seguirán animando a jugar y jugar y ya solo será cuestión de tiempo que la música se pare, enciendan las luces y se vea el espectáculo.
> 
> *Apuesto que puede subir mucho mas y apuesto que las grandes manos están empezando a decidir el momento de salir ya.*



Cuando salga en la portada de los periódicos.


----------



## Obduliez (31 Dic 2020)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Me recomendáis alguna con más potencial de subida?




Me parece que, en este hilo, no vas a recibir una respuesta. 

Pregunta en otro sitio.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Dic 2020)

> Con honestidad, solo te voy a preguntar una cosa:
> 
> ¿No te da vergüenza llevar en el foro desde 2009, y mostrar este nivel de estupidez suprema ?




Retrasado, donde esta tu análisis?

No llevo desde el 2009, desde el 2009 llevo registrado, en el foro llevo mucho mas tiempo. Al igual que antes tenemos que convivir con retrasados sin argumentos nos vendían la burbuja inmobiliaria (AHORA UN PRODUCTO QUE NI SABEN LO QUE ES). Gracias a que no les hicimos ni puto caso nos libramos de ella. *Hoy en día con la casa pagada y con muchos ahorros se vive mejor*, que si hubiésemos hecho caso a los que venden cercee pelos.

*Si quieres jugar a las burbujas juega...pero luego no vengas llorando con el culo roto, retrasado.

Y para remate......MIRA DONDE COMES

Seronoser,

"Como ejemplo, ayer comí rápido en un mac donalds, (que no me gustan mucho, pero a veces la rapidez manda), y me costó 9.800 satoshis al cambio, el menú grande Bic Mac. "


ERES UN R-E-T-R-A-S-A-D-O, COME MIERDAS.  *

Pd. Los que te dan el agradecimiento a semejante comentario, son los que venden el crece pelo y parece que hay grandes vendedores de crece pelo, y de virus y de mas.....


Pd2. Metete los Bitcoins por donde te quepan....a mi me la sudan, me importa cero el juego de retrasados que os lleváis. 

A robar a un camino H.P.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Retrasado, donde esta tu análisis?
> 
> No llevo desde el 2009, desde el 2009 llevo registrado, en el foro llevo mucho mas tiempo. Al igual que antes tenemos que convivir con retrasados sin argumentos nos vendían la burbuja inmobiliaria (AHORA UN PRODUCTO QUE NI SABEN LO QUE ES). Gracias a que no les hicimos ni puto caso nos libramos de ella. *Hoy en día con la casa pagada y con muchos ahorros se vive mejor*, que si hubiésemos hecho caso a los que venden cercee pelos.
> 
> *Si quieres jugar a las burbujas juega...pero luego no vengas llorando con el culo roto, retrasado.*



Reformulo la pregunta, que se ve que tienes casa, pero cerebro no:

¿NO TE DA VERGÜENZA TENER ESTE NIVEL DE INFORMACIÓN SOBRE BITCOIN, SI LLEVAS REGISTRADO DESDE 2009 E INCLUSO DESDE ANTES, EN ESTE FORO??

He aquí las 3 respuestas tipo, de un Nocoiner Paco de manual, con el ass on fire, que lleva 10 años viendo cómo el BTC se está follando su indigencia mental y su analfabetismo intelectual:

"Tengo casa pagada"... podrías tener 6 si hubieras invertido 30 putos euros en 2010. T-R-E-I-N-T-A
"No vengas llorando luego": Pero si eres tú el que llora, que tienes que sacar tu super patrimonio paco de mierda, inundando con lágrimas el foro 
"Tengo muchos ahorros": Que los disfrutes!! Yo también disfruto tus ahorros, me pagan las visitas al médico, aun siendo residente en el extranjero. Gracias por tus ahorros!!!


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Retrasado, donde esta tu análisis?
> 
> No llevo desde el 2009, desde el 2009 llevo registrado, en el foro llevo mucho mas tiempo. Al igual que antes tenemos que convivir con retrasados sin argumentos nos vendían la burbuja inmobiliaria (AHORA UN PRODUCTO QUE NI SABEN LO QUE ES). Gracias a que no les hicimos ni puto caso nos libramos de ella. *Hoy en día con la casa pagada y con muchos ahorros se vive mejor*, que si hubiésemos hecho caso a los que venden cercee pelos.
> 
> ...








2013
2017
2021
2025


----------



## Red Star (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Retrasado, donde esta tu análisis?
> 
> No llevo desde el 2009, desde el 2009 llevo registrado, en el foro llevo mucho mas tiempo. Al igual que antes tenemos que convivir con retrasados sin argumentos nos vendían la burbuja inmobiliaria (AHORA UN PRODUCTO QUE NI SABEN LO QUE ES). Gracias a que no les hicimos ni puto caso nos libramos de ella. *Hoy en día con la casa pagada y con muchos ahorros se vive mejor*, que si hubiésemos hecho caso a los que venden cercee pelos.
> 
> ...



Dicen que es mejor callar y parecer tonto que hablar y confirmarlo definitivamente.


----------



## Gusman (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Retrasado, donde esta tu análisis?
> 
> No llevo desde el 2009, desde el 2009 llevo registrado, en el foro llevo mucho mas tiempo. Al igual que antes tenemos que convivir con retrasados sin argumentos nos vendían la burbuja inmobiliaria (AHORA UN PRODUCTO QUE NI SABEN LO QUE ES). Gracias a que no les hicimos ni puto caso nos libramos de ella. *Hoy en día con la casa pagada y con muchos ahorros se vive mejor*, que si hubiésemos hecho caso a los que venden cercee pelos.
> 
> ...



Veo mucho dolor y resentimiento por no subirse al carro de btc. 
Consejo: dejalo en 2020 y en 2021 se mas feliz.


----------



## Gusman (31 Dic 2020)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> De acuerdo con un estudio de _The_ _Boston Consulting Group_, hoy hay más millonarios que en toda la historia del mundo. El informe define a un millonario como un hogar que guarda más de $1 millón en riqueza privada. Algunos de los datos más importantes son:
> 
> - Hay 17.9 millones de millonarios en el mundo actualmente, un 8% más que el total de 16.6 del año pasado.
> 
> ...



No hay mas millonarios. Lo que hay son burbujas por doquier inflando todo y haciendo creer a la peña que es millonaria. Es parte de la morfina para lo que viene.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Dic 2020)

Y pensar que en marzo estuvimos a 4.000, menuda remontada. Sigo pensando que todo el 2021 será tremendamente alcista, la gente está hasta los cojones de la *TMM *y de las continuas impresiones de dinero a lo loco, la inflación, la castuza y de todo en general. Bitcoin te empodera, por lo tanto HODL.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Veo mucho dolor y resentimiento por no subirse al carro de btc.
> Consejo: dejalo en 2020 y en 2021 se mas feliz.




Se lo voy a explicar. Me da exactamente igual lo que haga el Bitcoin, jamás meteré un duro ahorrado en algo que no puedo manejar, que crea que es un movimiento especulativo (aunque supiera que voy a ganar dinero).

Ni me metí, ni me meteré, el único cometido mis comentarios es dar una señal de alerta, al igual que cuando bajo yo no me pase para hacer leña del árbol caído, cuando baje no me pasaré, mi único cometido es la de la prudencia, la de avisar de que se trata de una burbuja especulativa.





Histórico cotización Bitcoin Dólar Bitfinex - Investing.com


Me la suda lo que haga, su sube si baja...solo me preocupo por las "victimas" y aquí hay mucho gañan.


----------



## Gusman (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Se lo voy a explicar. Me da exactamente igual lo que haga el Bitcoin, jamás meteré un duro ahorrado en algo que no puedo manejar, que crea que es un movimiento especulativo (aunque supiera que voy a ganar dinero).
> 
> Ni me metí, ni me meteré, el único cometido mis comentarios es dar una señal de alerta, al igual que cuando bajo yo no me pase para hacer leña del árbol caído, cuando baje no me pasaré, mi único cometido es la de la prudencia, la de avisar de que se trata de una burbuja especulativa.
> 
> ...



Imagino que para emitir esa opinion ha estudiado durante semanas el funcionamiento de bitcoin y el papel que desempeña y puede desempeñar en un futuro de dinero digital.
Si es asi, gracias por su opinion.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Imagino que para emitir esa opinion ha estudiado durante semanas el funcionamiento de bitcoin y el papel que desempeña y puede desempeñar en un futuro de dinero digital.
> Si es asi, gracias por su opinion.




El dinero digital viene para quedarse, es una forma de control mucho mas eficaz que el dinero físico, que ya lo era.
*Toda transacción quedara registrada, estaremos mucho mas "controlados" y nada quedara fuera de esas transacciones digitales.*
Por otra parte, el dinero en si ya es una entelequia, le damos valor por su capacidad de trueque (no vale nada), el dinero digital lo es aun en mayor medida....lo que nos debiera preocupar es las consecuencias que esto tiene, desde que nunca podamos hacer algo que no sea controlado a que alguien en algún sitio no nos permita usar el dinero.

En definitiva, como pueblo solo trabajamos para consumir y pagar impuestos, la herramienta se va a perfeccionar aun mas, así que nada bueno para el pueblo.


----------



## Gusman (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El dinero digital viene para quedarse, es una forma de control mucho mas eficaz que el dinero físico, que ya lo era.
> *Toda transacción quedara registrada, estaremos mucho mas "controlados" y nada quedara fuera de esas transacciones digitales.*
> Por otra parte, el dinero en si ya es una entelequia, le damos valor por su capacidad de trueque (no vale nada), el dinero digital lo es aun en mayor medida....lo que nos debiera preocupar es las consecuencias que esto tiene, desde que nunca podamos hacer algo que no sea controlado a que alguien en algún sitio no nos permita usar el dinero.
> 
> En definitiva, como pueblo solo trabajamos para consumir y pagar impuestos, la herramienta se va a perfeccionar aun mas, así que nada bueno para el pueblo.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero viene para quedarse y es el momento de pasar patrimonio a eso que viene y todavia no esta contolado. 
Ahora es el traspaso de riqueza.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Dic 2020)

A ver, el BTC ha tenido burbujas donde su precio se ha ido de madre a corto plazo. Eso es INNEGABLE y quizás ahora estemos viviendo otra.

Pero a largo plazo siempre ha sido alcista, al menos durante 11 años. Creo que algo que se revaloriza durante más de una década no es per-se una burbuja.

Es como decir que Internet en su conjunto es una burbuja por lo que pasó con las punto com.

Las criptomonedas son una tecnología que ha venido para quedarse, como hizo Internet, en mi opinión. El que piense diferente, es muy libre de hacerlo, eso si.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)

¿Por qué Bitcoin nos protegerá de la nueva distopía?



> Una economía socialista en 2030 no tendría que volver a las tarjetas de crédito en papel. Todo lo que se necesita, una vez que los bancos, los medios de producción y distribución sean de propiedad pública, es alterar el software que utilizan los bancos. En lugar de que se transfieran euros o libras de su cuenta a la cuenta de Tesco, el software simplemente cancelaría su crédito laboral. La tienda, al ser administrada públicamente, no sería un negocio con fines de lucro, por lo que no necesitaría acreditarse con dinero. La tienda no compraría bienes de un mayorista porque los almacenes y fábricas de donde provenían los bienes también serían administrados públicamente. En consecuencia, no habría transferencia de propiedad entre la fábrica, el almacén y el supermercado y, por lo tanto, no habría necesidad de una cadena de pagos.
> 
> Todavía tendrían que recopilarse estadísticas para ver cuántas horas de trabajo gastaba la gente en copos de maíz o galletas de trigo, etc., para asegurarse de que las fábricas públicas asignaran las cantidades correspondientes de recursos a la fabricación de estos productos. Los mismos registros, junto con el control de existencias, se utilizarían para detectar robos. Pero no habría dinero y no habría necesidad de la elaborada protección contra el engaño mutuo que usa Bitcoin. Bitcoin, lejos de ser un modelo para una economía cooperativa, en realidad personifica un capitalismo de perros come perros donde nadie coopera y nadie confía en nadie más.



Bitcoin is not what Socialism Needs - Designing History

Me gusta leer hacia donde nos quieren llevar. Me anima a seguir ahorrando satoshis.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero viene para quedarse y es el momento de pasar patrimonio a eso que viene y todavia no esta contolado.
> Ahora es el traspaso de riqueza.




Es un momento de decisiones muy difíciles, pero para dar consejos de ese nivel solo me inclinaría por mis familiares y seres queridos con los que me siento en deuda.

El dinero no vale nada, solo s*irve para NO necesitarlo*. Se debe se usar cuando corresponde de la mejor manera posible, es ahí donde estamos.

Gaste el dinero en cosas necesarias ( si es necesario TODO), no piense en invertir (LA INVERSIÓN SOLO ES UN ENGAÑO, NO CONTROLAMOS LOS PARAMETROS Y SOLO DEPENDE EN QUE PUNTO DE LA OLA NOS PILLE), solo en necesidades y ahorros AUNQUE SEA A FUTURO.

El dinero digital no lo veo como una necesidad.


----------



## Gusman (31 Dic 2020)

Los que tienen mucho no deben preocuparse pero los tiesos como yo debemos multiplicarlo para comer y tener techo el dia de mañana. Por eso invertimos. El hacerlo sin necesidad es de idiotas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Los que tienen mucho no deben preocuparse pero los tiesos como yo debemos multiplicarlo para comer y tener techo el dia de mañana. Por eso invertimos. El hacerlo sin necesidad es de idiotas.



Por poco que se tenga, es una filosofía de vida.
Proteger lo tuyo. ( y no me refiero solo a lo económico)

La mayoría coincidimos en que la mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia está sucediendo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)




----------



## ninfireblade (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Pd2. Metete los Bitcoins por donde te quepan....a mi me la sudan, me importa cero el juego de retrasados que os lleváis.



Si el bitcoin te la suda, entonces ¿ a qué vienes a este hilo a dar consejos y a especular sobre lo que va a pasar con bitcoin ?

No se... a mi por ejemplo me la suda el oro y no voy por los foros donde hablan del oro a decirles lo que va a pasar con el oro. Primero porque me la suda y segundo porque si un tema me la suda, lo normal es que no tenga ni puta idea sobre ese tema.


----------



## Red Star (31 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si el bitcoin te la suda, entonces ¿ a qué vienes a este hilo a dar consejos y a especular sobre lo que va a pasar con bitcoin ?
> 
> No se... a mi por ejemplo me la suda el oro y no voy por los foros donde hablan del oro a decirles lo que va a pasar con el oro. Primero porque me la suda y segundo porque si un tema me la suda, lo normal es que no tenga ni puta idea sobre ese tema.



Será que quiere hacer comprender a la gente que especular es pecado y que para que sus almas sean salvas lo mejor es que permanezcan puras.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Se lo voy a explicar. Me da exactamente igual lo que haga el Bitcoin, jamás meteré un duro ahorrado en algo que no puedo manejar, que crea que es un movimiento especulativo (aunque supiera que voy a ganar dinero).
> 
> Ni me metí, ni me meteré, el único cometido mis comentarios es dar una señal de alerta, al igual que cuando bajo yo no me pase para hacer leña del árbol caído, cuando baje no me pasaré, mi único cometido es la de la prudencia, la de avisar de que se trata de una burbuja especulativa.
> 
> ...




¿ No te llama la atención, en ese mismo gráfico que pones, que después de la explosión de la "burbuja" el precio mínimo alcanzado aun es unas 10 veces superior al precio al inicio de la burbuja ? Si !!! 10 veces superior incluso después de haber explotado !!!

Y no solo eso, ese grafico que pones termina en junio de 2019 y ya se ve una gran recuperación respecto a ese mínimo que suponía un 10x. Y si ese grafico lo extiendes hasta el día de hoy verás que estamos bastante por encima del MAXIMO de la burbuja anterior.

Vamos, igualito que todas las burbujas, que cuando explotan desaparecen para siempre... ohh wait !!


----------



## ertitoagus (31 Dic 2020)

Quiero dar las gracias publicamente a los foreros que me hicieron abrir los ojos a esta maravilla allá por 2016, los remonster, bluearrow y demás (perdón por no poner a todos) que me llevaron por el buen camino y hoy día me hacen disfrutar de la tranquilidad de verlas venir para el resto de mis dias.


----------



## DEREC (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es un momento de decisiones muy difíciles, pero para dar consejos de ese nivel solo me inclinaría por mis familiares y seres queridos con los que me siento en deuda.
> 
> El dinero no vale nada, solo s*irve para NO necesitarlo*. Se debe se usar cuando corresponde de la mejor manera posible, es ahí donde estamos.
> 
> ...



No puedes estar mas equivocado con respecto al Bitcoin y tambien sobre las inversiones. No te lo tomes a mal, pero no pareces muy espabilado, al menos en estos temas.

Solo quería recordarte que "tus ahorros" también son inversión, inversión en FIAT, que todos los años pierde un 3 % y esta sí, es una rentabilidad garantizada.

Un saludo.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Solo quería recordarte que "tus ahorros" también son inversión, inversión en FIAT, que todos los años pierde un 3 % y esta sí, es una rentabilidad garantizada.
> 
> Un saludo.




Es evidente. No puedo hacer nada al respecto. Los creadores de dinero de la nada son los responsables, es por ello que el ahorro como digo sólo tiene el sentido de cambiarlo por bienes necesarios.

Y vuelvo a insistir no me preocupa los Bitcoins, solo las víctimas de la especulación.

Ni pureza ni gaitas, solo el robo y saqueo.


----------



## DEREC (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es evidente. No puedo hacer nada al respecto. Los creadores de dinero de la nada son los responsables, es por ello que el ahorro como digo sólo tiene el sentido de cambiarlo por bienes necesarios.



O sea, te parece mal el Bitcoin y las inversiones "por que no las controlas tu" y te parece bien el FIAT cuando "no puedo hacer nada al respecto" muy coherente. Y cuando no necesitas nada que? Hay gente que ahorra para necesidades futuras.


----------



## Gusman (31 Dic 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ No te llama la atención, en ese mismo gráfico que pones, que después de la explosión de la "burbuja" el precio mínimo alcanzado aun es unas 10 veces superior al precio al inicio de la burbuja ? Si !!! 10 veces superior incluso después de haber explotado !!!
> 
> Y no solo eso, ese grafico que pones termina en junio de 2019 y ya se ve una gran recuperación respecto a ese mínimo que suponía un 10x. Y si ese grafico lo extiendes hasta el día de hoy verás que estamos bastante por encima del MAXIMO de la burbuja anterior.
> 
> Vamos, igualito que todas las burbujas, que cuando explotan desaparecen para siempre... ohh wait !!



Las manos fuertes trataron de que pareciera una burbuja para evitar nuevas entradas.


----------



## DEREC (31 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Las manos fuertes trataron de que pareciera una burbuja para evitar nuevas entradas.



Yo creo que es simplemente la naturaleza humana.

Un activo que se va apreciando según mas gente lo reconoce como valioso debería subir en una línea recta progresivamente, pero somos humanos y esa "garantía" de que un activo va a subir llama a mas inversores y mas inversores suben mas el precio y así en circulo vicioso que se retroalimenta, hasta que se acaba la gasolina y luego vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Red Star (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Y vuelvo a insistir no me preocupa los Bitcoins, solo las víctimas de la especulación.



Claro, tú eres más listo y sabes más que los demás, por eso sabes lo que es lo mejor para la gente e intentas que no caiga en la trampa de ganar dinero...

¿Cómo puedes ir por la vida dando consejos si habiendo podido hacerte millonario lo dejaste escapar? ¿Quién va a hacer caso a alguien que ha demostrado no tener criterio para juzgar qué es lo mejor para su propio futuro, por culpa de sus prejuicios?

Tú a lo mejor no quieres dinero, quieres bienes materiales, vivir tranquilo, tenerlo todo pagado. OK, es respetable. Pero esas cosas se consiguen con dinero. Y el dinero se consigue o trabajando o invirtiendo. Y si no aceptas que haya otros que, a diferencia de ti, quieran invertir, que estén dispuestos a arriesgar, pues tío, es tu problema. Tú no estás en posesión de la verdad absoluta ni sabes qué es lo mejor para los demás. Tienes una opinión, y desde mi punto de vista una opinión que te ha impedido ganar una cantidad de pasta alucinante. Si a ti no te importa el dinero no vas a convencer de nada a los que sí les importa.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Dic 2020)

Red Star dijo:


> Claro, tú eres más listo y sabes más que los demás, por eso sabes lo que es lo mejor para la gente e intentas que no caiga en la trampa de ganar dinero...
> 
> ¿Cómo puedes ir por la vida dando consejos si habiendo podido hacerte millonario lo dejaste escapar? ¿Quién va a hacer caso a alguien que ha demostrado no tener criterio para juzgar qué es lo mejor para su propio futuro, por culpa de sus prejuicios?
> 
> Tú a lo mejor no quieres dinero, quieres bienes materiales, vivir tranquilo, tenerlo todo pagado. OK, es respetable. Pero esas cosas se consiguen con dinero. Y el dinero se consigue o trabajando o invirtiendo. Y si no aceptas que haya otros que, a diferencia de ti, quieran invertir, que estén dispuestos a arriesgar, pues tío, es tu problema. Tú no estás en posesión de la verdad absoluta ni sabes qué es lo mejor para los demás. Tienes una opinión, y desde mi punto de vista una opinión que te ha impedido ganar una cantidad de pasta alucinante. Si a ti no te importa el dinero no vas a convencer de nada a los que sí les importa.




Yo nunca he dicho que sepa más, que sea más listo, ni mejor.

Lo que digo es muy sencillo. La burbuja necesita víctimas, pido a la gente que mire antes de poder ser una.

Sencillo y prudente.

Que problema tenéis?.

De todas formas los destinatarios de mis comentarios son los que son, ni listos, ni las divinas.


----------



## DEREC (31 Dic 2020)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Yo nunca he dicho que sepa más, que sea más listo, ni mejor.
> 
> Lo que digo es muy sencillo. La burbuja necesita víctimas, pido a la gente que mire antes de poder ser una.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus consejos, pero a largo plazo nadie que haya comprado y mantenido Bitcoin ha perdido dinero. Especuladores achicharrados hay en todas partes.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Dic 2020)

El nocoiner Paco este, no sólo ha dejado la oportunidad de su vida DESDE EL 2009, sino que además, aquí está dándonos lecciones de ello  

Acojonante lo imbecil que puede ser el Ser Humano, con tal de no reconocer el más absoluto de los ridículos.


----------



## veismuler (31 Dic 2020)

Para mí es una lástima no haber metido cuando tuvo que ser.... Aún así cuatriplico la inversión... Y solo por 4000 míseros euros...

Y he aprendido a entender a todo el mundo porque a mí también me han pillado casi todas las burbujas.. uno tiene ya cierta edad.

hasta aquí lo único que comprendí es que todo lo que se mete en unos ejes cartesianos es propenso a que se especule sobre ello y valga cero patatero... Pero yo también me quedaré quietecito... A ver si esta vez no terminan de engañarme..... Porque no hay nadie que me pueda garantizar a futuro lo que va a hacer cualquier activo.. pero como he dicho me quedaré quietecito..


----------



## MIP (31 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Por qué Bitcoin nos protegerá de la nueva distopía?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen artículo para sacar este tweet clásico a pasear 



El socialismo nunca triunfará porque va en contra de la misma esencia del ser humano, la individualidad y el deseo de libertad.


----------



## loraid (31 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Comp reviente los 32 k mañana ojito que lo del million en un año no es ninguna tonteria



al millon no vamos a llegar en este ciclo eso es para el siguiente, hay que vaciar la tragaperras cuando estemos arriba, no van a dejar que los cuñados pacos ganen dinero


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

loraid dijo:


> al millon no vamos a llegar en este ciclo eso es para el siguiente, hay que vaciar la tragaperras cuando estemos arriba, no van a dejar que los cuñados pacos ganen dinero



Ojo que la coyuntura economics no es la de 2017 estamos en el precipicio aunt no ha entrado el año del bull Run y ya estamos a 30k...no es ninguna tonteria el million. 

Y 2025 odrian ser 10 o 20 millones


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)

A veces no sé si China se quiere parecer a Estados Unidos o Estados Unidos se quiere parecer a China...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Dic 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Ojo que la coyuntura economics no es la de 2017 estamos en el precipicio aunt no ha entrado el año del bull Run y ya estamos a 30k...no es ninguna tonteria el million.
> 
> Y 2025 odrian ser 10 o 20 millones



El millón lo veo difícil para este ciclo, las predicciones más optimistas hablan de 400.000 $.


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El millón lo veo difícil para este ciclo, las predicciones más optimistas hablan de 400.000 $.



Max keiser hablo de 1,2 millones y jp Morgan 660000


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Dic 2020)

El millon parece desorbitado ahora mismo pero en realidad es solo hacer un x34 desde el precio actual.

Dificil es, no nos vamos a engañar, pero ¿ quien pensaba hace tan solo 6 meses que terminariamos el año rozando los 30k ?

Los mas optimistas (me incluyo) contabamos con que hariamos ATH (20k) a finales de año o enero 2021 a mas tardar y practicamente ya estamos a un 50% por encima de esos 20k y aun no ha terminado el año.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)

1 Bitcoin = 1 Bitcoin


----------



## Seronoser (31 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> 1 Bitcoin = 1 Bitcoin



Subo la apuesta, 1 sitoshi = 1 sitoshi


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

El gran dinero no puede hacer NADA para que BTC valga 0. Pueden sucumbir a la realized de que BTC es dinero y el fiat no o lucharcontra la corriente misntras puedan. Pero no puesen matarlo. Siempre existira regulado O no. Igual que las drogas


----------



## Porestar (31 Dic 2020)

Sin ningún respaldo, y dependiendo de la red y sus servidores, me parece complicado. Pero como ya dije una equivalencia fijada entre metales/bitcoin sí me parecería viable, y se llevaba haciendo desde los romanos, hasta la estafa actual. Quedaría por resolver cómo hacer pagos pequeños sin conexión, en mano. No habría cantidad suficiente de oro y plata para eso, la plata se dispararía y habría que utilizar miligramos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Dic 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo con que puede ser un escenario muy posible. Quizás ya lleven tiempo contemplando las entradas y salidas especulativas al respecto y el populacho acabar inflado de papelitos pero sin casi satoshis.

De ahí que ahora empieza esa educación que cada uno debe interiorizar y transmitir.


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

No podrias estar mas perdido, el gran dinero es grande porque han instauradl un systems satanico de fiat cominista que Lea va a reventar en la cara y ni van a apoderarse ni nada, la mayoria de los BTC es an en manos de frikies que entraron cuando valia un Euro y son bastante mas intelgentes que tu como para saber que no van a solar ni un shatoshi. 

El viejo mundo muere, un nuevo renace tu elite la posicion que quiieraa tres cojonea me importa no harassment ninguna diferencia


----------



## Josar (31 Dic 2020)

Hay más opciones 

Los viejos holders, no quieren papelitos

Cuando vendemos es para comprar tierras, pisos, gastos u diversificar en algún tipo de inversión, como si quieres comprar obras de arte 

Pero vender por papelitos??? Todo lo que sea tener más de 100k en papelitos parados en el banco ya me parece una locura, para que quiebre el banco encima


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

Josar dijo:


> Hay más opciones
> 
> Los viejos holders, no quieren papelitos
> 
> ...



Papelitos los justos para vivirr el dia a dia, diversificar no Diego que este mal te sientes mas seguro pero 1 todo esta en burbuja excepto bitcoin 2 te lo pueden expropiar O poner impuestos . 

Con lo cual comprar una casa para vivir un coche etc si... Pero vender a lo loco para meterse de inversores en inmuebles... NO LO HARÁ NADIE. Dentro de poco habrá poquitos bitcoins en ventae institucionese queriendo meterse... 

Lo del millón no es ninguna chorrada


----------



## Bimb0 (31 Dic 2020)

¿Dónde vender sin que te pidan DNI? ¿Qué comprar sin que los ladrones socialistas se enteran? Nada de esto tiene gracia si al final estás controlado.


----------



## orbeo (31 Dic 2020)

En radio Intereconomía. 

En otro día iba en el coche y sobre las 5 de la tarde de repente dieron "el parte de las criptomonedas". Con música emocionante de fondo dieron el precio de BTC, la subida semanal, un par de noticias y el precio de LTC".

No se si es todos los dias o que, porque a esa hora no suelo conducir pero me hizo gracia.


----------



## _______ (31 Dic 2020)

Vamos el regalo de 30k para año nuevo


----------



## orbeo (31 Dic 2020)

"Paciencia estimado forero. Estoy calentando".


----------



## Lord Vader (31 Dic 2020)




----------



## ruber et impius (31 Dic 2020)

Señores. El BTC refleja su valor actual y no solo su potencial.

Los estados crearán dinero digital deflacionario, para evitar que las cryptos libres como BTC acumulen valor. 

Predecir hasta donde llegara BTC es complicado. Si se queda como está, me conformaré, y si se eleva espero que sea sin trampa y con una buena distribución. 

Mucha gente ha perdido sus ahorros apostando por la crypto equivocada. No creo que BTC sea por siempre alcista. Es más, le conviene no serlo, o moriría de éxito. No reinventeis el cuento de la lechera, y sed prudentes.


----------



## loraid (1 Ene 2021)

conozco gente con mas de 1000 bitcoin y esos no son las unicas opciones 

la opcion inteligente es cada ciclo suelto un poco y vivo la vida retirado, en un ciclo se compra una casa, en otro un coche en otro, otro par de casas, y siguen teniendo casi todos los bitcoin hasta que se mueran disfrutando de como su fortuna crece sin hacer nada


----------



## loraid (1 Ene 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Señores. El BTC refleja su valor actual y no solo su potencial.
> 
> Los estados crearán dinero digital deflacionario, para evitar que las cryptos libres como BTC acumulen valor.
> 
> ...



dinero digital deflaccionario sisi, tienen la gallina de los huevos de oro y la van a matar mientras los palmeros aplauden, no veran eso mis ojos


----------



## ruber et impius (1 Ene 2021)

loraid dijo:


> dinero digital deflaccionario sisi, tienen la gallina de los huevos de oro y la van a matar mientras los palmeros aplauden, no veran eso mis ojos



Ya la están matando, la gallinácea de BTC es mucho más ponedora que la suya. Librarse de la inflació con ladrillo es mucho más caro y tiene mucho menos potencial.

Yo apuesto por una especie de WEUR, con mintado y burneado supervisado centralmente, pero de circulación libre una vez fijado el volumen total con reglas transparentes. Coexistiría con el dinero-deuda y el FIAT institucional.


----------



## _______ (1 Ene 2021)

Vaaaamooos jodeeer que aburren ya los 2Xk!!!!!


----------



## _______ (1 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En el gráfico mensual está casi vertical... Casi que mejor lo veo en escala logarítmica.
> 
> Creo que hace falta otro cheque de esos estímulo pero de $20,000





ruber et impius dijo:


> Ya la están matando, la gallinácea de BTC es mucho más ponedora que la suya. Librarse de la inflació con ladrillo es mucho más caro y tiene mucho menos potencial.
> 
> Yo apuesto por una especie de WEUR, con mintado y burneado supervisado centralmente, pero de circulación libre una vez fijado el volumen total con reglas transparentes. Coexistiría con el dinero-deuda y el FIAT institucional.



Olvidate de eso para simple, dinero deflacionario significa que cada vez más gente puede permitirse dejar de remar en boga de ariete cada vez más y eso significa que la élite tendrá cada vez menos poder

Cuando Leo estas tonterias que decis dejais claro que no tenéis ko puta idea de lo que está pasando


----------



## elKaiser (1 Ene 2021)

PIB del planeta = 21 millones de BTC

Por otra parte, sí la plutocracia mundial se hace con la mayoria de los nodos y el hash, ¿Podrían resolver hacer inoperativo BTC o cambiar el protocolo a su conveniencia?.


----------



## Red Star (1 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> PIB del planeta = 21 millones de BTC
> 
> Por otra parte, sí la plutocracia mundial se hace con la mayoria de los nodos y el hash, ¿Podrían resolver hacer inoperativo BTC o cambiar el protocolo a su conveniencia?.



No, si la mayoría de los usuarios no acepta las normas que intentan imponer. Se produciría un fork. Ya pasó con el tema de SegWit y Bitcoin Cash. La gente se negó a a aceptar lo que Bitmain intentaba imponer, pese a que ellos tenían casi la mitad del hash. Por mucho hash que tenga un actor interesado que quiere manipular el sistema, los nodos tienen que validar las transacciones. Y si no hay acuerdo, siempre se puede producir un fork si alguien con mayoria de hash intenta imponer sus cambios y los demás no lo aceptan. Los nuevos cambios, aunque estuvieran respaldados por más hash, ya no serían Bitcoin, serían Bitcoin Suputamadre, como Bitcoin Cash. La gente vendería sus Bitcoins Suputamadre y compraría Bitcoins, como pasó con Bitcoin Cash, hundiendo así el precio de Bitcoin Suputamadre. El sistema está demasiado bien pensado, es antifrágil.

Lo único que podrían hacer para putear Bitcoin sería tener mayoría de hash y minar bloques vacíos, sin transacciones (como solía hacer Bitmain), para aumentar el pool de transacciones pendientes y hacer que subieran las comisiones. Pero todo el mundo vería que quien lo hace está intentando putear, y seguramente se adoptarían medidas como cambiar el protocolo para que no se acepten bloques vacíos si hay transacciones pendientes en el pool.

Si hay una manera de joder Bitcoin, seguramente los gobiernos no la han encontrado en estos años, porque han intentado ya varias cosas, y no les ha servido de nada. No creo que hayan dado con una vía técnicamente factible o realista para destruir Bitcoin sin incurrir en costes materiales y daños a su propia imagen importantes.


----------



## ruber et impius (1 Ene 2021)

Los gobiernos no intentarían tomar BTC, solo copiar las partes interesantes. 

Controlando los exchange controlas BTC (el flujo FIAT-BTC, y susimpuestos y control de lavado de dinero). En la cadena de Ethereum controlando las stablecoin controlarías los flujos de entrada y salida y las DeFi. 

Esto sería como tener un billete, con su numeración, de emisión por parte del BCE, pero en crypto. Barrería a USDT, USDC,WBTC, WETH y todos los demás artefactos de conversión y de operación en transacción interna. Barrería casi todas las pools, donde el volumen con stablecoins son el core del negocio. 

Es que es absurdo pensar que todo el universo crypto es BTC y, si dices lo contrario, es que odias o buscas hacer daño. Es la misma clase de mierda que teníamos con los ladrilleros. Todo el PIB del planeta es ladrillo, puesto que el suelo es limitado y todo el mundo gusta de ese tesoro  , claaaaaroooo ¿Os suena?


----------



## mr_nobody (1 Ene 2021)

Esa es la jugada con BTC, es lo mas intelignete. Entrar cuando se puede, ponerte un objetivo, holdear, y salirse cuando se llega a ese umbral.


----------



## sirpask (1 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Ya puestos visitamos maidsafe y nxt.



Que tiempos tastas, que tiempos... Con BTC a 300€ o menos...


----------



## loraid (1 Ene 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Ya la están matando, la gallinácea de BTC es mucho más ponedora que la suya. Librarse de la inflació con ladrillo es mucho más caro y tiene mucho menos potencial.
> 
> Yo apuesto por una especie de WEUR, con mintado y burneado supervisado centralmente, pero de circulación libre una vez fijado el volumen total con reglas transparentes. Coexistiría con el dinero-deuda y el FIAT institucional.



eso no va pasar simplemente, vamos a ver el dinero fiat el lo que sostiene el actual sistema gracias a que se puede emitir deuda ilimitada mediante impresion, eso lo controlan los gobiernos, algun gobierno va querer de dejar de tener deuda ilimitada para perpetuarse en el poder comprando votos?


pues eso, no te montes pajas mentales sin tener ni idea


----------



## Luichitoledo (1 Ene 2021)

Para los no-coiners a ver si se enteran ya de que va la película
¿Llegará bitcoin a los 500.000 USD? ¿Llegará bitcoin a los 500.000 USD?


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz 2021.

Empezar el año y escuchar a amigos y familiares que siguen diciendo que es una ponzi, ha hecho que quiera comprar más. 
Creo que hasta no se lo pongan en Antena 3 o lo diga Iker Jiménez, mucha gente está perdida. 
Ya con algunas personas me la pela, no me quiero imaginar a los pioneros y early adopters...
Que compren a 100,000€

Have fun


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Ene 2021)

Se está produciendo alguna actividad inversora seria y prolongada. En la escala que compró el dip de los $ 5k-> $ 9k COVID . Este es casi tan alto, pero mucho más sostenido. La actividad de los inversores (área bajo la curva) no se ha visto desde el ciclo alcista de 2017.


----------



## elKaiser (1 Ene 2021)

Igual estoy equivocado, pero BTC no se ha pensando para hacer ricos a unos cuantos frikis (aunque alguno puede que lo consiga). 

Pienso que las élites, lo han ideado como una gigantesca lavadora de dinero de dudosa procedencia, vamos a dejarlo ahí para no meternos en lios; mientras cumpla su función lo mantendrán y cuando no sea útil lo chaparán.


----------



## Red Star (1 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Igual estoy equivocado, pero BTC no se ha pensando para hacer ricos a unos cuantos frikis (aunque alguno puede que lo consiga).
> 
> Pienso que las élites, lo han ideado como una gigantesca lavadora de dinero de dudosa procedencia, vamos a dejarlo ahí para no meternos en lios; mientras cumpla su función lo mantendrán y cuando no sea útil lo chaparán.



¿Y según tú cómo lo van a chapar?


----------



## elKaiser (1 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Y según tú cómo lo van a chapar?



Podrían empezar con campañas en los mass medias criminalizandolo, que sí dinero negro procedente del crimen y bla, bla..., despues intervendría la SEC, el BCE el BIS y su puta madre imponiendo severas regulaciones. Esto haría que los exchanges, pasaran de líos y fueran deslistándolo poco a poco.
En una siguiente fase, imponer penas o multas a los tenedores que lo intercambien .... ya sé que es un brindis al Sol, pero acojonaría a muchos.
Solo con esto la cotización se derrumbaría.

No veo que esto suceda por el momento; así que a seguir dentro.


----------



## loraid (1 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Podrían empezar con campañas en los mass medias criminalizandolo, que sí dinero negro procedente del crimen y bla, bla..., despues intervendría la SEC, el BCE el BIS y su puta madre imponiendo severas regulaciones. Esto haría que los exchanges, pasaran de líos y fueran deslistándolo poco a poco.
> En una siguiente fase, imponer penas o multas a los tenedores que lo intercambien .... ya sé que es un brindis al Sol, pero acojonaría a muchos.
> Solo con esto la cotización se derrumbaría.
> 
> No veo que esto suceda por el momento; así que a seguir dentro.



no llevan haciendo eso desde 2011?


----------



## elKaiser (1 Ene 2021)

loraid dijo:


> no llevan haciendo eso desde 2011?



No me refiero a opiniones de periodistas mugrosos, me refiero a campañas en los mass media tipo violencia de género o de la terrible pandemia.

Ni de lejos he visto eso con Bitcoin.


----------



## elKaiser (1 Ene 2021)

Juegan a dos barajas.


----------



## Red Star (1 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Podrían empezar con campañas en los mass medias criminalizandolo, que sí dinero negro procedente del crimen y bla, bla..., despues intervendría la SEC, el BCE el BIS y su puta madre imponiendo severas regulaciones. Esto haría que los exchanges, pasaran de líos y fueran deslistándolo poco a poco.
> En una siguiente fase, imponer penas o multas a los tenedores que lo intercambien .... ya sé que es un brindis al Sol, pero acojonaría a muchos.
> Solo con esto la cotización se derrumbaría.
> 
> No veo que esto suceda por el momento; así que a seguir dentro.



Todo eso que dices ya lo han hecho y han acabado reculando.


----------



## rayban00 (1 Ene 2021)

Bueno, os traigo un poco de información de verdad que se habla en foros americanos. Si hay algo que me escama del bitcoin y de la descentralización es que "parece" que el sistema va a perder el poder y tarde o temprano le hará el boicoit de alguna manera. Para mi los que mandan es el Foro de Davos, y pienso que están detrás de la pandemia, es la punta de todo el entramado que vivimos, a los que asisten Soros, Bill Gates, los reyes, etc

Esto salió el 18 de diciembre, hace poco:

http://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_Cryptocurrency_Uses_Cases_2020.pdf

Aquí tenéis el informe comiéndole los huevos a las criptomonedas como el futuro y lo mejor que hay. Estos son los mismos que hablan del Gran Reset, los mismos que van a imponer la agenda 2030, los mismos que hace que el cheposo de PIT , el Rey Felipe o Sanchiflas luzcan entre otros muchos psicópatas la chapita de la agenda 2030; que casualidad, el "virus" le ha venido que ni pintado para empezar su agenda. Los de la secta del calentamiento global, la de Greta Majareta

Aquí un resumen noticia en español:

World Economic Forum Releases Cryptocurrency Report | Finance Magnates
_
Según el informe publicado el 17 de diciembre, las criptomonedas tienen el potencial de crear nuevos mercados. Además, el Foro Económico Mundial destacó la importancia de la tecnología blockchain y los usos de los activos digitales más allá de las criptomonedas. _


En plataformas descentralizadas que os recomiendo como odysee.com, que es como youtube pero descentralizado y sin censura se habla en profundidad de estos temas en muchos idiomas, y por lo que veo dicen:

- Bitcoin será el sustituto del oro porque entre muchísimas razones, pero estos tipos "quieren salvar el planeta", a cambio de asesinar al ser humano. El oro y otras extracciones mineras, como el petróleo solo serán para elementos esenciales, es decir, que tengan un uso concreto en la tecnología, como el coltan, pero no como "elemento de valor". Nada de minas, de extraer minerales ni ostias, salvo que se puedan usar y sean esenciales 

- El dinero fiat a tomar por culo

- Los bancos centrales prescinden de la banca comercial y prestarán dinero directamente a ciudadanos e instituciones. ¿Entonces que función tendrán los bancos comerciales? Se transformarán en exchanges. 
Coinbase = BBVA para que nos entendamos. Pero no solo para cambiar criptos en moneda fiat, esto será el comienzo, en un futuro serán intercambiadores de criptos, pues el fiat a la mierda. Cada cripto tendrá su utilidad y su función. Muchas criptos desaparecerán como XRP al ser consideradas un activo y no una utility

- El Bitcoin se estabilizará en torno al millón de dólares.

- Ethereum es el siguiente paso a partir del 2030


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Bueno, os traigo un poco de información de verdad que se habla en foros americanos. Si hay algo que me escama del bitcoin y de la descentralización es que "parece" que el sistema va a perder el poder y tarde o temprano le hará el boicoit de alguna manera. Para mi los que mandan es el Foro de Davos, y pienso que están detrás de la pandemia, es la punta de todo el entramado que vivimos, a los que asisten Soros, Bill Gates, los reyes, etc
> 
> Esto salió el 18 de diciembre, hace poco:
> 
> ...



Buen aporte. 

Bitcoin en torno al millón de dólares. ¿Voy vendiendo la empresa?


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


>



La escasez de suministros de Bitcoin se acelera a la vez que Grayscale compra casi 3 veces el BTC minado en diciembre (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Ene 2021)

bitcoins en posesion de empresas.


----------



## rayban00 (1 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Buen aporte.
> 
> Bitcoin en torno al millón de dólares. ¿Voy vendiendo la empresa?



Tristemente tengo que buscar información en canales americanos e ingleses, y plataformas raras, porque aquí parece que nos enteramos lo último de todo, y como somos unos envidiosos de mierda, llenas el foro de 374 putas páginas para ver como el envidioso se alegra que baje el bitcoin y el que ha comprado bitcoin aparece para decir que soy muy listo porque tengo bitcoin.

Y no solo hablo de burbuja, hablo de contenido en ESPAÑA, no en español, porque hay infinidad de información en habla hispana no de España, y ya ni os cuento en inglés.

Sobre lo del millón de dólares pues como siempre, no vendas, y el tiempo dará y quitará razones.


----------



## rayban00 (1 Ene 2021)

Soy bastante nuevo en esto, siempre me he movido en el mundo de las finanzas y de las tecnologías, tanto laboral como estudios, pero estamos a años luz estar informados, no digo que sepan la verdad, pero ya que estás jugando con tu dinero, al menos estés informado todo lo que puedas. Lo que he puesto ahí arriba es lo que se lee en reddit o odysee. Como dije en el otro post, aquí el 90% más que informar y traer información de los que están puestos en lo último es sacar a pasear nuestra envidia.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> No me refiero a opiniones de periodistas mugrosos, me refiero a campañas en los mass media tipo violencia de género o de la terrible pandemia.
> 
> Ni de lejos he visto eso con Bitcoin.



Eso no ocurrirá. Con la campaña Viogen lo que buscan es que haya masmujeres muertas precisamente 

Con una campaña similar contra btc lo único que conseguirían es que se revaloricecomo la droga


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Podrían empezar con campañas en los mass medias criminalizandolo, que sí dinero negro procedente del crimen y bla, bla..., despues intervendría la SEC, el BCE el BIS y su puta madre imponiendo severas regulaciones. Esto haría que los exchanges, pasaran de líos y fueran deslistándolo poco a poco.
> En una siguiente fase, imponer penas o multas a los tenedores que lo intercambien .... ya sé que es un brindis al Sol, pero acojonaría a muchos.
> Solo con esto la cotización se derrumbaría.
> 
> No veo que esto suceda por el momento; así que a seguir dentro.



El problema es pensar que Occidente es el Mundo. Y no lo es.
Por tanto, lo que haga la Reserva Federal, los bancos centrales europeos, chinos, japonés o ruso...se la trae al pairo al BTC.

Comprended que BTC es un salvavidas. Y digo ES, porque ya desde hace años, en el 90% de los países, BTC lleva salvando la vida a millones de personas individuales, que cambiando sus bolívares, sus pesos colombianos, sus pesos argentinos, sus pesos dominicanos, sus balboas, sus rublos, etc, han logrado evitar la devaluación y la inflación en sus países. Esto es un hecho YA y desde hace años.

Por eso las criptos, y en especial el BTC, han sido siempre utilizadas por la gente en estos países, para SALVAR sus ahorros. Su OBJETIVO NUMERO 1 ES SOBREVIVIR a la inflación, a la devaluación, a la confiscación y al control.
Y no hay otra manera. Sobre todo porque el acceso al oro es imposible en muchos de ellos, y en los que hay, o tienes para una onza de oro, u olvídate. Es un mercado nada líquido, aunque se empeñen los metaleros en que el oro es un mercado líquido y tal (y yo soy metalero también, que conste). Es simplemente falso. En una gran cantidad de países ni puedes comprar, ni puedes vender oro. Y menos de manera inmediata.

Y eso mismo, que de momento no ha llegado a Occidente, crédulo de sus políticos y de sus sistemas financieros, y de sus paguitas, llegará. Y cuando lleguen estos temas, amigos, no lo hará avisando con un año de anticipación. Cuando se dispara la inflación, por ejemplo, lo hace en cuestión de días y es tal el pánico, que es muy, muy, muy dificil aguantarlo. No digo que vaya a ocurrir, pero tampoco sería una novedad.
Ya lo vimos hace justo 100 años, en la poderosa Alemania: el marco alemán pasó en solo dos años, de la equivalencia 1 dolar= 60 marcos...a 1 dolar= 1.000.000 de marcos.

¿Quiénes se salvaron? Los que compraron oro. Pero no porque se hicieran ricos con subidas del precio del oro...sino porque salvaron sus ahorros. Sin más. Ese oro hoy, es el BTC. Accesible a todo el mundo, líquido y además, anónimo. Es que es la polla.

El control del dinero por las autoridades competentes será demencial (con los euros digitales y otras polladas que la gente aplaude sin saber el terrorismo financiero que hay detrás de estas noticias). Los impuestos, que ya son altos, van a subir aún más. Occidente y sus gentes están todavía a tiempo de entender lo que es este tren del BTC. Pero la peña está ocupada en los virus, las vacunas y las mascarillas.

Ahora mismo quedarse fuera de BTC, aunque sea poseyendo unos cuántos satoshis, es el mayor suicidio financiero que una persona o empresa, puede hacer. Es mucho mayor el riesgo de no tener nada, que de perder algo. Ese algo ya debe manejarlo cada uno.
Yo no le recomiendo a nadie que invierta todos sus ahorros en bTC, pero sí que compren lo que puedan permitirse, para no tirarse de los pelos mañana.

Pero no porque el precio del BTC les haga ricos, sino porque como mínimo, van a evitar que la devaluación de su dinero les haga pobres.


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Ene 2021)




----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Y dado que es mejor que el oro, lo superstar por mucho


----------



## Red Star (2 Ene 2021)

Se supone que en total se han minado en la historia de la humanidad unas 168.000 toneladas de oro, de las cuales se han pedido un 10%, es decir, que nos quedarían disponibles unas 151.000. Si una tonelada son 32.150,75 onzas y el precio de la onza es ahora mismo 1896,80 $, el precio total de las onzas existentes (4.854.763.250) sería de 9.208.514.932.600 $, es decir, 9 BILLONES (españoles, millones de millones) Y PICO de dólares. Si suponemos que Bitcoin "alcanzará" al oro, entonces, si dividimos 9.208.514.932.600 $ entre 21 millones de bitcoins, eso nos da un precio por bitcoin de 438.500,71 $.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Se supone que en total se han minado en la historia de la humanidad unas 168.000 toneladas de oro, de las cuales se han pedido un 10%, es decir, que nos quedarían disponibles unas 151.000. Si una tonelada son 32.150,75 onzas y el precio de la onza es ahora mismo 1896,80 $, el precio total de las onzas existentes (4.854.763.250) sería de 9.208.514.932.600 $, es decir, 9 BILLONES (españoles, millones de millones) Y PICO de dólares. Si suponemos que Bitcoin "alcanzará" al oro, entonces, si dividimos 9.208.514.932.600 $ entre 21 millones de bitcoins, eso nos da un precio por bitcoin de 438.500,71 $.



Tambien se estima que 3-4 millones de bitcoin se hang perdido, aparte de que el precio del oro esta totalmente manipulado con papelitos


----------



## Red Star (2 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Tambien se estima que 3-4 millones de bitcoin se hang perdido, aparte de que el precio del oro esta totalmente manipulado con papelitos



Aun teniendo eso en cuenta, no creo que Bitcoin se haga con todo el valor del mercado del oro a medio plazo, pero sí con una cuarta parte o un tercio. Creo que no es descabellado pensar que estará sobre 100K de aquí a 5 años. Luego ya veremos, porque el futuro siempre es incierto y nunca se puede prever, hay demasiadas variables en juego. Soy optimista, pero pensar que estará sobre 1 millón a corto plazo me parece demasiado optimista. A lo mejor tenemos que esperar 10 años. Eso si el fiat no se devalúa a lo bestia, claro, en tal caso podríamos hablar de varios millones por bitcoin, pero no al precio actual del dinero fiat, por supuesto.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Aun teniendo eso en cuenta, no creo que Bitcoin se haga con todo el valor del mercado del oro a medio plazo, pero sí con una cuarta parte o un tercio. Creo que no es descabellado pensar que estará sobre 100K de aquí a 5 años. Luego ya veremos, porque el futuro siempre es incierto y nunca se puede prever, hay demasiadas variables en juego. Soy optimista, pero pensar que estará sobre 1 millón a corto plazo me parece demasiado optimista. A lo mejor tenemos que esperar 10 años. Eso si el fiat no se devalúa a lo bestia, claro, en tal caso podríamos hablar de varios millones por bitcoin, pero no al precio actual del dinero fiat, por supuesto.



1 million quiza si. Lo que es evidence es que los 100 k los rompera de sobra este año. Un x3.5? No have falta que nadie venda oro para que alcance ese valor puede perfectamente alcanzarlo con la transfeeencia de mercado de valoes y dinero que descansa en cuentas.

La mayoria de los analysis lo ponen en torno a 300-400 k y eso si es muy factible este año

Solo tiene que hacer un x 11 para los 300mil euros


----------



## Red Star (2 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> 1 million quiza si. Lo que es evidence es que los 100 k los rompera de sobra este año. Un x3.5? No have falta que nadie venda oro para que alcance ese valor puede perfectamente alcanzarlo con la transfeeencia de mercado de valoes y dinero que descansa en cuentas.
> 
> La mayoria de los analysis lo ponen en torno a 300-400 k y eso si es muy factible este año



Ojalá.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

*30k*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ene 2021)

Por fin se ha roto el bizcocho.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por fin se ha roto el bizcocho.



next stop 40k


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Ene 2021)

se va escapando el tren del bitcoin para todo aquel que no se haya metido ya.....


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2021)

Ufff ojete de nocoiners siendo desgarrado


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Ene 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Ene 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


>



Coño, aquel forero del avatar del pato! Cómo irán las cosas por aquel antro? Que disfruten de la censura y del NWO.
Los testigos del Bitcoin...


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Coño, aquel forero del avatar del pato! Cómo irán las cosas por aquel antro? Que disfruten de la censura y del NWO.
> Los testigos del Bitcoin...



Maverick 1984

Seguro que esta disfrutamdo de tu covir1984


----------



## loraid (2 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> No me refiero a opiniones de periodistas mugrosos, me refiero a campañas en los mass media tipo violencia de género o de la terrible pandemia.
> 
> Ni de lejos he visto eso con Bitcoin.



poco has visto en eeuu, cuando decian que se usaba para matar bebes


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

31200

40000 para regalo de reyes


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> se va escapando el tren del bitcoin para todo aquel que no se haya metido ya.....



Cuando entré a leer burbuja (Conocí burbuja por el BTC) en 2014, valía unos 300$ y la gente decía que ya no era momento de entrar, que era muy tarde, de hecho había un forero que era muy plasta con los 95$ de valor, me acuerdo.

Yo ahora no me compraba un BTC entero ni de palo, pero alomejor 0.1 BTC si. No ahora mismo, pero si corrige, me lo plantearía.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando entré a leer burbuja (Conocí burbuja por el BTC) en 2014, valía unos 300$ y la gente decía que ya no era momento de entrar, que era muy tarde, de hecho había un forero que era muy plasta con los 95$ de valor, me acuerdo.
> 
> Yo ahora no me compraba un BTC entero ni de palo, pero alomejor 0.1 BTC si. No ahora mismo, pero si corrige, me lo plantearía.



Le das mucho valor a tus 25 milceuros te van hipmotizado y hecho creer que esta mierda es oro en paño


----------



## loraid (2 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando entré a leer burbuja (Conocí burbuja por el BTC) en 2014, valía unos 300$ y la gente decía que ya no era momento de entrar, que era muy tarde, de hecho había un forero que era muy plasta con los 95$ de valor, me acuerdo.
> 
> Yo ahora no me compraba un BTC entero ni de palo, pero alomejor 0.1 BTC si. No ahora mismo, pero si corrige, me lo plantearía.



el que tenga 1 bitcoin entero va tener la vida solucionada en menos de 5 años tu veras


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando entré a leer burbuja (Conocí burbuja por el BTC) en 2014, valía unos 300$ y la gente decía que ya no era momento de entrar, que era muy tarde, de hecho había un forero que era muy plasta con los 95$ de valor, me acuerdo.
> 
> Yo ahora no me compraba un BTC entero ni de palo, pero alomejor 0.1 BTC si. No ahora mismo, pero si corrige, me lo plantearía.



Entra antes de que te arrepientas. DCA. 
SI corrige a $16000 te entrará el miedo. Pero bueno, son tus euros.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando entré a leer burbuja (Conocí burbuja por el BTC) en 2014, valía unos 300$ y la gente decía que ya no era momento de entrar, que era muy tarde, de hecho había un forero que era muy plasta con los 95$ de valor, me acuerdo.
> 
> Yo ahora no me compraba un BTC entero ni de palo, pero alomejor 0.1 BTC si. No ahora mismo, pero si corrige, me lo plantearía.



Por qué no?

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Estoy cansado ya de los 3xk...vamooos 40k hoy


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Ene 2021)

Gente comparando los sellos con Bitcoin en 2021... Está pasando.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Gente comparando los sellos con Bitcoin en 2021... Está pasando.



Gente comprando euros con bitcoin en 2021...esta pasando... Bueno imagino que habrá que permitir que más gente tenga algunos shatosis pero cada vez menos gente compra euros con bitcoin. 

Nadie querrá comprar euros con bitcoin


Comprar euros con bitcoin es una estafa


----------



## Rajoy (2 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ... de hecho había un forero que era muy plasta con los 95$ de valor, me acuerdo ...



El imbécil de Nico con sus camisetas a 95 pavos, sus rayas infranqueables pintadas en la arena y que los bancos se iban a quedar la “bloshain” ...

Que tiempos ! A ver si se pasa por aquí para que le podamos dar recuerdos ...


----------



## Obduliez (2 Ene 2021)

Mientras caminaba esta mañana he pillado este pantallazo. ¡Precioso!


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Ene 2021)

Como toque follar cada vez que haya un nuevo ATH vamos a acabar secos este año...


----------



## espadachin///// (2 Ene 2021)

increíble camino a los 32000 creía que iba a tener una corrección antes de seguir su marcha triunfal pero ha vuelto a romper todas las expectativas 

si sigue así nos vamos a los 100k este año


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Ene 2021)

espadachin///// dijo:


> increíble camino a los 32000 creía que iba a tener una corrección antes de seguir su marcha triunfal pero ha vuelto a romper todas las expectativas
> 
> si sigue así nos vamos a los 100k este año



Todo eran risas hasta los 300K de Citibank...


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Todo eran risas hasta los 300K de Citibank...



Todo eran risas hasta el millón de Keiser report. 

Ya solo queda un x34 para el millón


----------



## HOOOR (2 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias a los muyuu, sr.mojon, etc...por haber predicado la palabra de btc durante la travesía por el desierto.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

*32k*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ene 2021)

Podeis utilizarme a mi de chivo espiatorio.

Estoy aqui para pagar las deudas y pecados de los metaleros, podeis crucificarme si quereis me lo merezco.

Las onzas de oro, plata y demas porqueria que fui comprando ahora podrian ser una mansion en emiratos arabes con un aren de chortinas, aqui sigo por haberme equivocado de subforo.


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podeis utilizarme a mi de chivo espiatorio.
> 
> Estoy aqui para pagar las deudas y pecados de los metaleros, podeis crucificarme si quereis me lo merezco.
> 
> Las onzas de oro, plata y demas porqueria que fui comprando ahora podrian ser una mansion en emiratos arabes con un aren de chortinas, aqui sigo por haberme equivocado de subforo.



yo compraba oro pero tambien btc a la vez, cuando estaba bajista me cague un poco y reparti el portafolio pero manteni btc. He salido vivo de la criba que hubo....


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podeis utilizarme a mi de chivo espiatorio.
> 
> Estoy aqui para pagar las deudas y pecados de los metaleros, podeis crucificarme si quereis me lo merezco.
> 
> Las onzas de oro, plata y demas porqueria que fui comprando ahora podrian ser una mansion en emiratos arabes con un aren de chortinas, aqui sigo por haberme equivocado de subforo.



Ni entro en el subforo de los testigos del oro, dan penita


Yo pille algo de au pero aquello no crecía ni para Dios pronto entendí que estaba manipulado y que además para la era Digital y la globalización tenía sus dificultades y que bitcoin resolvía eso.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ene 2021)

Ni una palabra del pumpeo en los medios oficiales, alucinante.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni una palabra del pumpeo en los medios oficiales, alucinante.



Que esperen un poco. Hasta $50k


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni una palabra del pumpeo en los medios oficiales, alucinante.



Mejor asi.


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni una palabra del pumpeo en los medios oficiales, alucinante.



yo creo que cuando los medios hablen de btc sera el canario en la mina, como paso en 2017.


----------



## ruber et impius (2 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni una palabra del pumpeo en los medios oficiales, alucinante.



Esto mismo venía a decir. En 20Minutos está desaparecido. 
En cambio, en la BBC es portada de la sección Bussiness. 
Bitcoin value surges past $30,000 (£22,000) for first time


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Esto mismo venía a decir. En 20Minutos está desaparecido.
> En cambio, en la BBC es portada de la sección Bussiness.
> Bitcoin value surges past $30,000 (£22,000) for first time



Los americanos no son bobos, prefieren que haya ciudadanos con btc, ciudadanos que se salven de la quema al final y que puedan vivir

En hezpaña no en hezpaña es que nadie se salga del Fiat no se puede perder ni un céntimo en impuestos los ricoh pagan... Al final todo lo contrario


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ene 2021)

Esta subida muestra la fortaleza del BTC y debilidad del dolar.
Se ha follado en estos dias, miles de millones de dólares de inversores, que estaban apalancados en corto, al pasar los 20.000 dolares de cotización.

Estos no vuelven a entrar por una temporada.
Tal vez por eso el precio sube ahora mismo sin oposición y como un cohete.


----------



## barborico (2 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podeis utilizarme a mi de chivo espiatorio.
> 
> Estoy aqui para pagar las deudas y pecados de los metaleros, podeis crucificarme si quereis me lo merezco.
> 
> Las onzas de oro, plata y demas porqueria que fui comprando ahora podrian ser una mansion en emiratos arabes con un aren de chortinas, aqui sigo por haberme equivocado de subforo.



Estudia y hallaras redención, no solo te dediques a tocarte los huevos y tirarte a scorts

Si te sirve de consuelo, yo compré 6 onzas de oro vendiendo btc a $9600

Bastardos metaleros, me siento como si hodleara una shitcoin

Cambio Oro al contado Bitcoin | Cotización XAU/BTC - Investing.com


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Ene 2021)

Gente que cree que esto consiste en cambiar satoshis por dólares, euros... Está pasando.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Estudia y hallaras redención, no solo te dediques a tocarte los huevos y tirarte a scorts
> 
> Si te sirve de consuelo, yo compré 6 onzas de oro vendiendo btc a $9600
> 
> ...



Yo vendi el 15% de mi AU a 1000$ para comprar btc a 10000$ aun así al final ese 15% de aún en btc valdrá más que todo el AU

La pena no haber metido más de AU en btc en el momento en el que comPRE AU. 

Pero bueno aunque sea un puto metal que no de nueve le da a uno cierta sensación de Seguridad en diversificación


----------



## kikepm (2 Ene 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> El imbécil de Nico con sus camisetas a 95 pavos, sus rayas infranqueables pintadas en la arena y que los bancos se iban a quedar la “bloshain” ...
> 
> Que tiempos ! A ver si se pasa por aquí para que le podamos dar recuerdos ...



Era un troll a sueldo evidente. Demasiado afán le ponía exponiendo chorradas que eran refutadas una y otra vez.

Una vez sus dueños dejaron de creer rentable la opsición en el foro, dejaron de pagar su sueldo y desapareció del hilo para siempre.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Ha tocado los *33000*


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Ene 2021)

Más de 100M$ cepillados en cortos al pasar los 30k$ jojojo


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Más de 100M$ cepillados en cortos al pasar los 30k$ jojojo



Que se jodan ahora que esperen sentados a los 20k


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ene 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Estudia y hallaras redención, no solo te dediques a tocarte los huevos y tirarte a scorts
> 
> Si te sirve de consuelo, yo compré 6 onzas de oro vendiendo btc a $9600
> 
> ...




Estudiando estas cosas estoy y voy a comprar mi primer ethereum si puedo esta misma semana.

Tambien otras monedas, en bitcoin he entrado pero muy poco, no tengo dinero como para eso, me han engañado con lo del oro...........

Haber si de verdad hay una correccion gorda que podamos entrar los ultimos que estamos viendo esto.

Yo queria entrar en lo de la pandemia pero no podia, andaba en situaciones dificiles.


Por cierto, aqui mismo acepta la derrota metalera, hay malos perdedores que siempre diran que ha sido en fuera de juego y no se cuantas historias, yo acepto sin condiciones la derrota y claudico, me parece que somos varios aunque no lo digan abiertamente.


He sido engañado salvajemente.


----------



## elKaiser (2 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni una palabra del pumpeo en los medios oficiales, alucinante.



Cuando aparezca en los medios oficiales, será una señal clara de venta.


----------



## Rajoy (2 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Era un troll a sueldo evidente. Demasiado afán le ponía exponiendo chorradas que eran refutadas una y otra vez.
> 
> Una vez sus dueños dejaron de creer rentable la opsición en el foro, dejaron de pagar su sueldo y desapareció del hilo para siempre.



Lo que era es un HDLGP que seguramente consiguió desanimar a más de uno de subirse al tren del bitcoin.

Espero que haya encontrado su karma ...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2021)

Subir 3.000$ al día NO es sostenible. Y lo sabéis.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Subir 3.000$ al día NO es sostenible. Y lo sabéis.



La hiperinflación tampoco lo es.


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Subir 3.000$ al día NO es sostenible. Y lo sabéis.



Este año veras subidas de 10 mil y de 20 mil en un día. Mira me das un poco de pena porque te veo ahí que si que no... Estas acojonado. Esto no es un Consejo financiero PERO CREO QUE NO ERES CONSCIENTE DE LA TAMAÑA ESTAFA QUE ES EL FIAT que lo ha sido siempre MÁS AÚN DESDE 1971 NO HABLEMOS YA DESDE 2008 y lo de este año es ya ridículo. 

Y por supuesto todo lo que ha crecido al calor del Fiat no es más que una puta burbuja


----------



## rayban00 (2 Ene 2021)

a este ritmo no tengo que hipotecarme porque pago la choza al contado, pero lo mas seguro es que tenga que largarme en patera de esta cochiquera y vivir de mis zatoshis en algún lugar del sudeste asiático.

vih tailandés y nuddles, ¿hay algo mejor en la vida?


----------



## Donald Draper (2 Ene 2021)

Tengo en mi trezor pero quiero más. El tema es que ya paso de que se enteren vía SEPA, ¿habéis probado bitnovo o algún tipo de cajero que yo lleve cash y santas pascuas?
Gracias!


----------



## rayban00 (2 Ene 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Tengo en mi trezor pero quiero más. El tema es que ya paso de que se enteren vía SEPA, ¿habéis probado bitnovo o algún tipo de cajero que yo lleve cash y santas pascuas?
> Gracias!



Te respondo en modo cuñado porque no se mucho de lo que preguntas, pero por lo que he visto en bancos como Sabadel, un usuario denunciaba que no le permitía enviar fondos a coinbase por su seguridad JA JA JA

El tio se había encabronado (normal) porque no dejaban usar su dinero como le sale de los huevos.

Lo que huele Hacienda son las transferencias que entran, ahí salta la liebre porque lo único que quieren es trincar como si el dinero viene de venderle plutonio a niños. Yo no me preocuparía de las salidas de fondos, el problema vendrá con los ingresos


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (2 Ene 2021)

chuuu chuuu


----------



## ruber et impius (2 Ene 2021)

33K? Tudamún desbocado.


----------



## Siena (2 Ene 2021)

Hola.
Yo soy una señora de cierta edad, más cerca de los sesenta que de los 50.

Hace unos años andaba por este foro, por aquello de la inmobiliaria y como soy curiosa leía otras cosas y leí algo del Bitcoin. Me interesó mucho lo que leía, pero mi conexión a Internet entonces era muy mala, por el lugar donde vivía y mis conocimientos informáticos muy pobres (lo siguen siendo).

Pero pasado el tiempo, en la primavera del 2016 decidí informarme un poco. Ya no parecía tan difícil hacerse con un Bitcoin (aunque muchísimo más caro), me puse a ello y me compré, lo guarde en un paper wallet.
Ahí sigue, a buen recaudo, es un dinero que no necesitaba y sigo sin necesitar por el momento.

Quizás algún día le de un buen uso, mientras tanto me gusta ver como el valor vuelve a subir después de un tiempo bajo.

Quiero agradeceros a todos el haberme dado a conocer esta moneda y también vuestras discusiones, que me ayudan a crearme una opinión. Ninguno de mis amigos reales imaginaria que he hecho algo como esto. Pero aquí estoy, un día de principios de 2021 dando las gracias a este foro y a todos vosotros.

Enviado desde mi moto g(7) power mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2021)

Siena dijo:


> Hola.
> Yo soy una señora de cierta edad, más cerca de los sesenta que de los 50.
> 
> Hace unos años andaba por este foro, por aquello de la inmobiliaria y como soy curiosa leía otras cosas y leí algo del Bitcoin. Me interesó mucho lo que leía, pero mi conexión a Internet entonces era muy mala, por el lugar donde vivía y mis conocimientos informáticos muy pobres (lo siguen siendo).
> ...



Jojojo buena propaganda para que los langostas saquen sus leuros de los depósitos y los metan en bitcoin

Te felicito troll


----------



## Siena (2 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Jojojo buena propaganda para que los langostas saquen sus leuros de los depósitos y los metan en bitcoin
> 
> Te felicito troll



No soy un troll, pero puedes pensar lo que quieras, no es la primera vez que me lo llaman por aquí, pero en otro subforo.

Enviado desde mi moto g(7) power mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Indignado (2 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien me recomienda un exchange que sea barato?


----------



## kilerz (2 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Alguien me recomienda un exchange que sea barato?



bitstamp


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Ene 2021)

36.000 BTC saliendo del mercado directo a wallets





_Salidas de Coinbase. Fuente: CryptoQuant_


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ene 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Lo que era es un HDLGP que seguramente consiguió desanimar a más de uno de subirse al tren del bitcoin.
> 
> Espero que haya encontrado su karma ...




Dimelo a mi, yo andaba en un sin vivir, luego pensaba esto es una porqueria se va a 0...........veia comentarios de esta gente y pensaba ufff esto es un timo, esto quedara en unos 100 euros como mucho, quizas en menos por que los nostalgicos lo mantendran en esos precios ridiculos.

Luego estuve mirando y pense joder si se va a 1500 compro, pero nunca llegaron esos 1500, todo esto creo que ya hace dos o tres años cuando se puso a bajar mucho.

En esta pandemia si estaba decidido pero economicamente tenia una situacion jodida, muy jodida asi que quise conservar hasta el ultimo euro, pero lo veia a esos precios y pensaba que seria una buena oportunidad, no tan buena como esta siendo para ser francos.


----------



## calaminox (2 Ene 2021)

Yo compro 4 veces más de lo habitual ese mes.. Mi dca por 4...eres un tío genial golfo y soñador si me sale 2023 seré golfo y soñador como vos


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Ene 2021)

encuesta tuitera



puedes citarme y poner tu prediccion.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ene 2021)

Siena dijo:


> Hola.
> Yo soy una señora de cierta edad, más cerca de los sesenta que de los 50.
> 
> Hace unos años andaba por este foro, por aquello de la inmobiliaria y como soy curiosa leía otras cosas y leí algo del Bitcoin. Me interesó mucho lo que leía, pero mi conexión a Internet entonces era muy mala, por el lugar donde vivía y mis conocimientos informáticos muy pobres (lo siguen siendo).
> ...




Necesitas un hijo ?? si no sabes hacer paella te la hago yo los domingos, adoptame.


----------



## Rajoy (2 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> bitstamp



Bitstamp tiene comisiones que son el triple de las de Kraken ...


----------



## Maxos (2 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> a este ritmo no tengo que hipotecarme porque pago la choza al contado, pero lo mas seguro es que tenga que largarme en patera de esta cochiquera y vivir de mis zatoshis en algún lugar del sudeste asiático.
> 
> vih tailandés y nuddles, ¿hay algo mejor en la vida?



Creo que sale mas a cuenta hipotecarse al 1.5% y mantener esos BTC


----------



## Porestar (2 Ene 2021)

¿Qué coño ha sido eso? 22000


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2021)

Rotura de ojete a todos los apalancados largos


----------



## Porestar (2 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Rotura de ojete a todos los apalancados largos



¿Puedes explicar para ignorantes por qué?


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar para ignorantes por qué?



Correcciones sanas, no os preocupeis, no se puede subir en linea recta.


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar para ignorantes por qué?



Pues porque con un recorte tan brusco toda las cuentas apalancadas en largo saltan por los aires


----------



## veismuler (2 Ene 2021)

Otro culpable de equivocarme de subforo...con el bobo del Fernando y sus adláteres o pelotas... espero que vuestros metales suban porque así también subiré yo... pero entono el mes culpa aunque ya lo he arreglado un poco..... vamos que es lo mismo bluearrow y demás bitcoiners que los yayos de los metales..por favor...la ocasión que perdí y perdieron casi todos los de allí....en fin..


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ene 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> Otro culpable de equivocarme de subforo...con el bobo del Fernando y sus adláteres o pelotas... espero que vuestros metales suban porque así también subiré yo... pero entono el mes culpa aunque ya lo he arreglado un poco..... vamos que es lo mismo bluearrow y demás bitcoiners que los yayos de los metales..por favor...la ocasión que perdí y perdieron casi todos los de allí....en fin..



Fernando "el comillas", siempre usando "las comillas" para una de cada "dos" palabras, que "le daba" por escribir.
Y luego sus multis, que eran los únicos que también usaban comillas    

El oro es interesante (y necesario), pero está a años luz de la universalidad, liquidez y anonimato, del BTC.


----------



## Condemor (2 Ene 2021)

Llevo un tiempo dándole vueltas a la fiscalidad de los bitcoins y el uso de exchangers descentralizados. 

En abril de este año, al hacer la declaración, me avisaron de que sabían que había operado con criptomonedas. Como no he vendido nada ni tengo más de 50k euros no declaré nada. No me gustó y desde entonces he usado Bisq, sin embargo no se si tiene mucho sentido, me explico. Si en algún momento quisiera vender, tendría que explicar a hacienda el origen de mis bitcoins y presentar todas las compras que he ido haciendo, ya sea en un exchanger normal o descentralizado.

Y ya que estoy, otra pregunta: si se tienen mas de 50k fuera de exchangers, en tu wallet ¿hay que declarar?


----------



## Porestar (2 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Fernando "el comillas", siempre usando "las comillas" para una de cada "dos" palabras, que "le daba" por escribir.
> Y luego sus multis, que eran los únicos que también usaban comillas
> 
> El oro es interesante (y necesario), pero está a años luz de la universalidad, liquidez y anonimato, del BTC.



Lo del anonimato no está tan claro, he comprado oro en tienda y no me han pedido nada, en cambio en el exchange tuve que enviarles mi carnet de conducir.


----------



## derepen (2 Ene 2021)

binance no tiene btc/usd veo que es btc/usdt que es el Tether ese no?


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo del anonimato no está tan claro, he comprado oro en tienda y no me han pedido nada, en cambio en el exchange tuve que enviarles mi carnet de conducir.



Yo SIEMPRE hablo a nivel global, no me refiero a España en particular.

Pero en cualquier caso, en España para comprar oro en tiendas, no es necesario dar datos por debajo de los 1000 euros. Por tanto, no puedes comprar ni 1 oz sin identificarte...

Sobre BTC, si usas exchange desde hace un tiempo, tendrás que dar tus datos sí, el KYC es lo que tiene. Pero hay muchas otras maneras de comprar/vender de manera anónima.
Algo que con el oro, no pasa ni de lejos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Ene 2021)




----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Ene 2021)

How The War For Bitcoin P2SH Was Fought – Bitcoin Magazine


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)

derepen dijo:


> binance no tiene btc/usd veo que es btc/usdt que es el Tether ese no?



Sí. Son, al menos, 4 stablecoins, las que tienen USDT (Tether), USDC, DAI y ahora la BUSD. El par con euro también está.


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo SIEMPRE hablo a nivel global, no me refiero a España en particular.
> 
> Pero en cualquier caso, en España para comprar oro en tiendas, no es necesario dar datos por debajo de los 1000 euros. Por tanto, no puedes comprar ni 1 oz sin identificarte...
> 
> ...



He comprado más de una onza sin que me pidieran nada, recientemente.


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)

Parece que está cayendo el volumen de Bitcoin en los exchanges.


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)




----------



## _______ (3 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Dimelo a mi, yo andaba en un sin vivir, luego pensaba esto es una porqueria se va a 0...........veia comentarios de esta gente y pensaba ufff esto es un timo, esto quedara en unos 100 euros como mucho, quizas en menos por que los nostalgicos lo mantendran en esos precios ridiculos.
> 
> Luego estuve mirando y pense joder si se va a 1500 compro, pero nunca llegaron esos 1500, todo esto creo que ya hace dos o tres años cuando se puso a bajar mucho.
> 
> En esta pandemia si estaba decidido pero economicamente tenia una situacion jodida, muy jodida asi que quise conservar hasta el ultimo euro, pero lo veia a esos precios y pensaba que seria una buena oportunidad, no tan buena como esta siendo para ser francos.



Vídeo va;



Winklevoss: btc 500k ether 78k

No es Consejo financiero pero tomatelo como quieras

El ethereum aún, esta a mitad de precio que el anterior ath, y la anterior ves hizo un x140 en 2017

Si este año se va a los 78000 y tienes por ahí 3000-5000 eurillos, puedes meterle y comprar 5 o 10 ethereum

A finales de 2021 igual te sientes rico, si luego bajara pero en 2025consolidara ese ath de 2021

De mientras estos 4 años hasta entonces podrias guardarlos y aguantar como sea

Piensas que es tarde porque ves btc a 33 y pudiste haberlo comprado a 1000 pues si te sientes mejor, aunque el btc seguirá siendo el rey, si metes a ethereum puedes quizá ver mayor subida


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Vídeo va;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya no es eso.

Tienes 3000 euros lo metes en estos momentos en bitcoin y si hay suerte y llega al millon de euros tienes unos 120.000 euros si no me falla la cabeza a estas horas.

Con 6000 euros que son mierda para el que los tenga, teneis que ver esto como que al final de año el que mas o menos tenga una minima estabilidad sera igual de rico con esos 6000 que sin ellos, su vida cambiara en poco o nada, el que no tenga ni para comer pues a ese no le digo esto logicamente.

Si tienes 6000 y esto se va como dicen al millon tendras 240.000 euros, casoplon comprado a toca teja y os quitais de hipotecas, el sueldo que tengais para vivir bien, ahora vendran con cuentos de hacienda, muy bien pues meted 7000 o 7500 yo que se, asi ya teneis para pagar el x por ciento que le corresponda a la tesoreria.


----------



## Red Star (3 Ene 2021)

*34K*


----------



## gapema (3 Ene 2021)

Adios a los 3000 Satoshis/USD

No entiendo como puede haber insensatos que paguen tal cantidad de satoshis por esos tulipanes de papel verde en fin


----------



## Red Star (3 Ene 2021)

Nos aproximamos a los 35K. Diríase que las compañías están dándose cuenta de que esto no es una broma y que si las empresas del NASDAQ y fondos serios están entrando a saco es por algo. Ahora parece que nadie se quiere quedar sin su trozo del pastel mientras todavía se está a tiempo de comprar por debajo del precio al que se estabilice en el futuro, que, evidentemente, será mucho mayor.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (3 Ene 2021)

Se viene burbujote hay que empezar a vender


----------



## Red Star (3 Ene 2021)

Heisenberg92 dijo:


> Se viene burbujote hay que empezar a vender



Vale, empieza tú...


----------



## Arctic (3 Ene 2021)

Feliz 12 cumpleaños, querido. Hay que ver como has crecido, ya eres un hombrecito. Y además de estar cada día más fuerte, eres buen chaval. Hasta eres tú el que haces los regalos en vez de recibirlos. Seguiremos juntos muchos años!


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> He comprado más de una onza sin que me pidieran nada, recientemente.



Si te la ha vendido una tienda, ha cometido una ilegalidad. 
Pero es su problema, obviamente.

Ahora ve a comprar 20 oz, a ver si te las vende igual...


----------



## MIP (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si te la ha vendido una tienda, ha cometido una ilegalidad.
> Pero es su problema, obviamente.
> 
> Ahora ve a comprar 20 oz, a ver si te las vende igual...



20oz y 40oz si quieres...

Buy Gold Online | Bitgild.com

Lo que tiene el desconocimiento...

De nada.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> 20oz y 40oz si quieres...
> 
> Buy Gold Online | Bitgild.com
> 
> ...



Has comprado en esta web 20 Oz y no te han pedido un KYC?
O escribes sin tener ni puta idea.

Si has comprado y no te han pedido identificarte, puedes enseñarnos la factura?
Gracias


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Ene 2021)

Chicos, cómo va lo de vender? ¿Qué formularios de Hacienda tengo que rellenar y qué documentos tengo que aportar? ¿Lo hago antes o después de recibir la transferencia bancaria? ¿Aviso al banco por si acaso ven una transferencia rara sepan de qué es?


----------



## MIP (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Has comprado en esta web 20 Oz y no te han pedido un KYC?
> O escribes sin tener ni puta idea.
> 
> Si has comprado y no te han pedido identificarte, puedes enseñarnos la factura?
> Gracias



No piden KYC, al menos cuando yo he pedido, no me digas como lo hacen. Prueba tu mismo a hacer todo el proceso hasta el final. 

Otra cosa es que te pueda pasar algo con el paquete en aduanas, que tampoco creo si mandan desde dentro de la EU, y para eso también hay mil trucos sencillos.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> No piden KYC, al menos cuando yo he pedido, no me digas como lo hacen. Prueba tu mismo a hacer todo el proceso hasta el final.
> 
> Otra cosa es que te pueda pasar algo con el paquete en aduanas, que tampoco creo si mandan desde dentro de la EU, y para eso también hay mil trucos sencillos.



"mil trucos sencillos" dice 
Ya...o sea, que has hablado sin tener ni puta idea 
Gracias por confirmarlo


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

Parece que en Hispañistán la peña aún está a otras cosas... la fiesta de leticia sabater está aún por encima de las búsquedas sobre btc  
De hecho, creo que voy a abrir un hilo especial tendencias, para ver si avanza en google el término btc, o no...

Búsquedas de google tendencia ayer:


----------



## MIP (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> "mil trucos sencillos" dice
> Ya...o sea, que has hablado sin tener ni puta idea
> Gracias por confirmarlo



De nada señor agente.


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si te la ha vendido una tienda, ha cometido una ilegalidad.
> Pero es su problema, obviamente.
> 
> Ahora ve a comprar 20 oz, a ver si te las vende igual...



Dije *más* de una...


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Dije *más* de una...



Y tienes la factura?
O te dieron algo como esto?


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y tienes la factura?
> O te dieron algo como esto?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 531663



No voy a subir la factura, te subí capturas del exchange cuando empecé, pero esto ya no. Tampoco tengo por qué mentirte. De hecho en la factura está mi nombre, pero perfectamente me lo podría haber inventado. Sin embargo para una pequeña compra de plata en esa misma tienda sí me pidieron fotocopia del DNI por el puto IVA.


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)

Y pasamos las 18 onzas por Bitcoin.


Current BTC Price in Gold (Ounces)
18.054 oz
Current BTC Price in Gold (grams)
511.821 gm

Esta semana y el mes va a ser interesante


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Y pasamos las 18 onzas por Bitcoin.
> 
> 
> Current BTC Price in Gold (Ounces)
> ...



A ver como abre el oro, si éste sube meteré más en bitcoin, si no veo demasiado riesgo de que esto reviente.

Por cierto en El Mundo:

MERCADOS
Perspectivas para 2021
*Bolsa, deuda, plata... Dónde invertir este año*
Los inversores afrontan los próximos meses en los mercados con ánimo optimista y con una consigna clara ante las turbulencias: diversificación y renta variable


Animando a comprar mierda estatal o plata gravada, con dos cojones.


----------



## Red Star (3 Ene 2021)

Recordad que si repartiéramos todo el oro minado (y no perdido) en la historia de la humanidad, tocaría ahora mismo a unos 19,5 gr por persona en el planeta. Los 21 millones de bitcoins tocan, repartidos equitativamente, a unos 0.0027 BTC por persona en el planeta.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No voy a subir la factura, te subí capturas del exchange cuando empecé, pero esto ya no. Tampoco tengo por qué mentirte. De hecho en la factura está mi nombre, pero perfectamente me lo podría haber inventado. Sin embargo para una pequeña compra de plata en esa misma tienda sí me pidieron fotocopia del DNI por el puto IVA.



Tranquilo, no te pongas nervioso...
No te he pedido que subas las facturas, te he preguntado si te dieron factura.
Y ya me has respondido. A tu manera.
Gracias


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2021)

Heisenberg92 dijo:


> Se viene burbujote hay que empezar a vender



Tendrá que corregir, está claro, la duda es donde.

Otros años ha pasado con el fin de año chino, que hay gente que quiere hacer cash-out.

O cuando esté 1-2 dias plano, que muchos vean que ya no da para más a corto plazo.


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tranquilo, no te pongas nervioso...
> No te he pedido que subas las facturas, te he preguntado si te dieron factura.
> Y ya me has respondido. A tu manera.
> Gracias



¿Parecía nervioso?

La última vez tu siguiente mensaje fue que subiera captura, y viendo además que te paraste a subir un dibujo me he negado con antelación.

Lo que sí me pone nervioso es tener la pasta en frío en lugar de en el exchange con un stop loss, en esta situación no tengo claro donde corre más peligro.


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Recordad que si repartiéramos todo el oro minado (y no perdido) en la historia de la humanidad, tocaría ahora mismo a unos 19,5 gr por persona en el planeta. Los 21 millones de bitcoins tocan, repartidos equitativamente, a unos 0.0027 BTC por persona en el planeta.



Y la proporción plata/oro en la naturaleza es de 17 a 1 y desde la antigüedad siempre se fijaron equivalencias similares. Pero mira lo que ocurrió con la valoración de ésta desde que se abandonó el doble patrón. Si los próximos meses la plata subiera una burrada sería claro indicio de burbuja, pocos creerían que iba a recuperar el valor que le corresponde.


----------



## ruber et impius (3 Ene 2021)

No había un hilo para los horos?


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> No había un hilo para los horos?



Ahí se habla de bitcoin.


----------



## ruber et impius (3 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Ahí se habla de bitcoin.



Hay una guerra pues, con escaramuzas entre hilos.


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Hay una guerra pues, con escaramuzas entre hilos.



No lo entiendo, no hay motivo, ambos son antiinflacionarios y no centralizados, están en el mismo bando.


----------



## chusbiker (3 Ene 2021)

hola, joer llevo registrado desde 2013 y la verdad que no he participado nada , se ve que me gusta absorver conocimientos , bueno nada saludos a todos en mi primer mensaje
¿ como lo veis para entrar? fui saliendo en 15,4K€ en 18K y 20K€, vendí un poco en 25k usd también, Era hora de recoger beneficios después de 8 años haciendo hold. Me quiero subir poco a poco al tren pero no veo el puto momento. Ayer vi que tocó 22k € en coin y 23€ en binance pero no moví ficha , era la hora de la serie en familia. 
Ahora veo que no se decide a superar los 27k€ cuando no se decide ya sabemos lo que pasa, que suele tirar para abajo, pero asi llevamos dos mese y siempre tirar para arriba ...


----------



## Red Star (3 Ene 2021)

Prefiero 40 BTC. Con 40 BTC dentro de unos años vas a poder comprarte una isla privada para ti solo con mansión incluida y yate.


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)

550,000€ de aquel día.

Actual: 40Bitcoin = 1120046,38€

¿Y el piso paco?


----------



## Indignado (3 Ene 2021)

¿Son demasiado optimistas las previsiones?


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)

Ahora, que me parece bien. Son los pioneros de las transacciones con Bitcoin. Como las 2 pizzas.

Creo que son los primeros pasos hacia el patrón Bitcoin.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (3 Ene 2021)

Hola! Los que aún estáis cogiendo posición, esperáis que corrija un poco este mes? Un poco, 28-29... 

Gracias


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (3 Ene 2021)

Entoces compro esta noche si baja algo, mejor que esperar a la última semana de enero?

Me había propuesto comprar mes a mes en la última semana... Mi intención es acumulativa, me da un poco igual el precio.

Gracias por responderme, algún día te invito a algo. Los análisis técnicos que he mirado apuntan correcciones muy pequeñitas


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

chusbiker dijo:


> hola, joer llevo registrado desde 2013 y la verdad que no he participado nada , se ve que me gusta absorver conocimientos , bueno nada saludos a todos en mi primer mensaje
> ¿ como lo veis para entrar? fui saliendo en 15,4K€ en 18K y 20K€, vendí un poco en 25k usd también, Era hora de recoger beneficios después de 8 años haciendo hold. Me quiero subir poco a poco al tren pero no veo el puto momento. Ayer vi que tocó 22k € en coin y 23€ en binance pero no moví ficha , era la hora de la serie en familia.
> Ahora veo que no se decide a superar los 27k€ cuando no se decide ya sabemos lo que pasa, que suele tirar para abajo, pero asi llevamos dos mese y siempre tirar para arriba ...



¿Cómo habrías entrado rápido de haber visto el bajón? ¿con tarjeta? Qué comisiones cobran ahí por hacerlo así?


----------



## Indignado (3 Ene 2021)

Pero es que ethereum que ahora mismo no esta ni a 1k se va a 9k , y en este enlace ya se les va la olla y hablan de 75 k lo cual me parece una auténtica burrada para este año ( x 75 )

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV

Gracias


----------



## orbeo (3 Ene 2021)

Veamos la escena total. En 2017 los niveles de RSI *mensual *llegaron a 95 en dos ocasiones, el primero a casi 5000$ y el segundo en el ATH




Si comparamos la situación, si extrapolamos el nivel a día de hoy todavía el precio podría multiplicarse x2 antes de dar el primer aviso de sobre compra.




Y casi X10 para hacer un nuevo ATH ... que el 2017 ocurrió en 7 meses...




...


----------



## espadachin///// (3 Ene 2021)

ha empezado la micro correcion a los 33000 para coger aire y subir esta noche hacia los 35000 , el muro de los 35k es igual que el de los 34k, en coibase pro es de de solo 25millones de $

cuando nos despertemos llega a los 35k


----------



## DEREC (3 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Veamos la escena total. En 2017 los niveles de RSI *mensual *llegaron a 95 en dos ocasiones, el primero a casi 5000$ y el segundo en el ATH
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 531816
> 
> ...




Bitcoin ATHs, yates y putas. No se puede pedir nada más.


----------



## orbeo (3 Ene 2021)

Vivir gitano style cobrando RBU siendo crypto rico MANDA


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Veamos la escena total. En 2017 los niveles de RSI *mensual *llegaron a 95 en dos ocasiones, el primero a casi 5000$ y el segundo en el ATH
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 531816
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)




----------



## BigJoe (3 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


>



Una de las cosas más turbias de lo que rodea a las cripto son los estafadores y el social engineering

En ese mismo tweet hay un gran número de personas anunciando que la alternativa al exodo de coinbase es otra plataforma de trading de criptos para que todas las gacelillas den la info de su saldo de bitcoins


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


>



Hoy me ha pasado algo curioso, y que yo creo que tiene que ver con el nivel de desesperación de los Exchanges...

Hace al menos cuatro años, me abrí una cuenta en la americana Bittrex...he recibido hace una hora un mail diciéndome que mi cuenta estaba validada y que podía operar sin problemas


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Ene 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Ene 2021)

¿Qué os parece el nuevo mantra "esto lo ha creado la élite para hacerse con más control todavía y jodernos a todos, lo suben y lo bajan cuando quieren, lo manipulan a su antojo y cuando quieran se lo cargarán"?


----------



## Maxos (3 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece el nuevo mantra "esto lo ha creado la élite para hacerse con más control todavía y jodernos a todos, lo suben y lo bajan cuando quieren, lo manipulan a su antojo y cuando quieran se lo cargarán"?



Esto lo llevan diciendo hace tiempo.
Será la primera vez que la élite crea algo para hacerse con más control pero lo hace descentralizado para no tener el control.
Luego serán los primeros en pasarse a la moneda digital creada por los bancos centrales.


----------



## orbeo (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy me ha pasado algo curioso, y que yo creo que tiene que ver con el nivel de desesperación de los Exchanges...
> 
> Hace al menos cuatro años, me abrí una cuenta en la americana Bittrex...he recibido hace una hora un mail diciéndome que mi cuenta estaba validada y que podía operar sin problemas



Jeje a mí también me ha llegado hoy. En 2017 subiría los papeles porque ya no me acuerdo.


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece el nuevo mantra "esto lo ha creado la élite para hacerse con más control todavía y jodernos a todos, lo suben y lo bajan cuando quieren, lo manipulan a su antojo y cuando quieran se lo cargarán"?



A lo mejor Satoshi son los Rothschilds, entonces estamos a salvo.


----------



## Big_Lanister (3 Ene 2021)

Nuevo inversor criptomonguer por aqui! 

He empezado con la exchange de binance, a la espera de varias verificaciones he metido algo en btc y eth. Voy a entrar con 4k que psicologicamente no me pone nervioso -creo que he escuchado por ahi que es importante entrar con una cantidad que puedas asumir sin que quite el sueño-

En cierta manera tambien me quiero desvirgar en temas de inversiones, es mucho tiempo ya el que llevo ahorrando como una hormiga, sin mas alternativa de ingresos que el combo trabajar+ahorrar. Asi que me veo obligado a sumergirme mucho mas en toda la literatura financiera. 

Quiero ir metiendo durante todo el año un 20% del ahorro mensual en criptos y bolsa, y hacer una valoracion a final de año de lo aprendido por el camino y ver como se queda el balance final.


----------



## ledesma (3 Ene 2021)

¿Es posible configurar la app de algún exchange para recibir notificaciones si hay una bajada o subida brusca a un valor determinado?
¿Existe alguna API que pueda usar para crear mi propia aplicación de notificaciones?


----------



## Obduliez (3 Ene 2021)

ledesma dijo:


> ¿Es posible configurar la app de algún exchange para recibir notificaciones si hay una bajada o subida brusca a un valor determinado?
> ¿Existe alguna API que pueda usar para crear mi propia aplicación de notificaciones?



La App que uso yo se llama Bitcoin Ticker Widget, para Android e iOS. Muy completa y tiene lo que pides aquí y más.


----------



## Obduliez (3 Ene 2021)

Puedes tener la mayoría de criptos, de exchanges y de monedas. Y alertas para todas ellas por % o por cantidades. Bájatela, hay versión gratuita muy completa.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

Justo he abierto un hilo.
Mañana si puedo, subo todo el artículo.

La parte importante es que las élites nos están diciendo que BTC ha llegado para quedarse, con su textual: cryptos are becoming more integrated in the financial system...


----------



## calaminox (4 Ene 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Nuevo inversor criptomonguer por aqui!
> 
> He empezado con la exchange de binance, a la espera de varias verificaciones he metido algo en btc y eth. Voy a entrar con 4k que psicologicamente no me pone nervioso -creo que he escuchado por ahi que es importante entrar con una cantidad que puedas asumir sin que quite el sueño-
> 
> ...



Yo empeze en 2019 en Enero y a tope... Suerte


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Ene 2021)

Mercado del oro abriendo y con subida. 

Ojalá alcance máximos cuando posesionen a Biden anunciando ayudas en forma de Dólares digitales o algo así. 

Si no es ya que Bitcoin se vaya a las nubes, es que el dólar está en la mierda.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Ene 2021)

C:\Users\SIL\AppData\Local\Temp\SI681F~1.NEW (senate.gov)

SEC. 5. AUTHORITY AND MANDATE FOR FEDERAL RESERVE BANKS TO MAINTAIN DIGITAL DOLLAR WALLETS FOR THE GENERAL PUBLIC. (a) AUTHORIZATION.—Subject to such restrictions, limitations, and regulations as may be imposed by the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System, each Federal Reserve bank may maintain digital dollar wallets. (b) MANDATE.— (1) IN GENERAL.—All Federal reserve banks shall, not later than *January 1, 2021*, make digital wallets available to all residents and citizens of the United States and to businesses domiciled in the United States.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

Otro metalero que pasa a saludar. 

En mi reciente opinión esta bien tener ambos... En ello estoy.

Baraka para todos 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

WTF Ahora mismo hay un desfase de 1000€ entre el precio en dólares y en euros:
BTC to USD | Bitcoin to US Dollar - Investing.com
Cambio Bitcoin Euro | BTC/EUR Kraken - Investing.com


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

$33000 / €25000 WTF


----------



## espadachin///// (4 Ene 2021)

empieza la alt season


----------



## Red Star (4 Ene 2021)

Wishful thinking - Wikipedia


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> WTF Ahora mismo hay un desfase de 1000€ entre el precio en dólares y en euros:
> BTC to USD | Bitcoin to US Dollar - Investing.com
> Cambio Bitcoin Euro | BTC/EUR Kraken - Investing.com



Hace un par de días hubo un pequeño flash crash algo más acentuado en euros. Los pares EUR/USD internos de los exchanges señalan un precio del $ algo más bajo de lo normal. Desde entonces, el precio del BTC en $ sigue bien ajustado entre exchanges mientras que en € hay diferencias substanciales de mil o dos mil euros.
A ver si algún forero nos ilumina al respecto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ene 2021)

hola, estoy empezando con esto del bitcoin en mi ciudad hay una tienda que venden bitcoins se traspasan de una wallet a otra es esto seguro de cara a Hacienda? gracias


----------



## mr_nobody (4 Ene 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Hace un par de días hubo un pequeño flash crash algo más acentuado en euros. Los pares EUR/USD internos de los exchanges señalan un precio del $ algo más bajo de lo normal. Desde entonces, el precio del BTC en $ sigue bien ajustado entre exchanges mientras que en € hay diferencias substanciales de mil o dos mil euros.
> A ver si algún forero nos ilumina al respecto.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Ene 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> hola, estoy empezando con esto del bitcoin en mi ciudad hay una tienda que venden bitcoins se traspasan de una wallet a otra es esto seguro de cara a Hacienda? gracias



Hola, ¿Eres inspector de Hacienda? Totalmetne en serio.


----------



## MIP (4 Ene 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> A ver si algún forero nos ilumina al respecto.



Por un lado, rotura del libro de órdenes en los pares BTC/EUR (tienen mucha menos liquidez que el BTC/USD) en los grandes movimientos. 

Para los domingos a la tarde, preapertura de Forex que puede dar lugar a algún gap en el par EUR/USD y con ello algún salto en el arbitraje que hacen los bots en los pares de BTC mencionados arriba.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ene 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Hola, ¿Eres inspector de Hacienda? Totalmetne en serio.



no xdd


----------



## BigJoe (4 Ene 2021)

¿Alguna explicación para el piñazo de hoy? 

Quizá haya llegado el esperado pullback


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ene 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Alguna explicación para el piñazo de hoy?
> 
> Quizá haya llegado el esperado pullback



bajo? pues quizá sea el momento de meterme por primera vez... que opináis? si espero más quizás me pueda la avaricia y suba de nuevo


----------



## BigJoe (4 Ene 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> bajo? pues quizá sea el momento de meterme por primera vez... que opináis? si espero más quizás me pueda la avaricia y suba de nuevo



Shur aquí nadie sabe lio que va a pasar, esa es la opinión más sincera que te voy a dar.

Algunos odian al bitcoin y llevan años diceindo que son tulipanes, mientras otros han quintuplicado su inversión.

Otros dicen que el bitcoin solo puede subir y quien diga lo contrario es un negacionista envidioso

Yo creo que se comportará por ondas, ya en enero-febrero toca una bajada significativa, pero a largo plazó seguirá subiendo.


----------



## auricooro (4 Ene 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Hace un par de días hubo un pequeño flash crash algo más acentuado en euros. Los pares EUR/USD internos de los exchanges señalan un precio del $ algo más bajo de lo normal. Desde entonces, el precio del BTC en $ sigue bien ajustado entre exchanges mientras que en € hay diferencias substanciales de mil o dos mil euros.
> A ver si algún forero nos ilumina al respecto.



Tiene pinta de ser eso, hoy el euro sube un 1,3% frente al dolar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Ene 2021)

Mi planteamiento personal para esta corrección:

Si de verdad creo en los 50K, 100K...

No es mal momento para acumular.
Que puede que baje a 25K, más.
Si baja a 20K creo que sería el tope, con todo y para arriba.

Si baja más, a tirar de tarjeta.

Si no vuelve a bajar, eso que se ha acumulado para la subida y ya a hacer DCA hasta diciembre con un ojo en las futuras correcciones.


----------



## Pedre (4 Ene 2021)

Pumpeo de fin de semana --> cierre del hueco el Lunes
Patrón repetido en BTC +85% de las veces


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Ene 2021)

Pedre dijo:


> Pumpeo de fin de semana --> cierre del hueco el Lunes
> Patrón repetido en BTC +85% de las veces



El fin de semana BTC 'is the only game in town'.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Ene 2021)

sabeis algun exchange que no pida DNI? he oido hablar de StormGain, dan 12% de intereses por tenerlos ahi incluso. Pero no se... Coinbase tiene mucha fama, pero no parece seguro porque te piden de todo, no?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (4 Ene 2021)

Creo que quienes están comprando la shitcoin ethereum van a llorar mucho y muy pronto.
Muchos están pensando que habrá una subida de shitcoins similar a la de 2017-2018 y no es lo mismo. Van a perder hasta los calzoncillos.

Quienes entran preguntando deberían prevenirse ante quienes les aconsejan comprar esas shitcoins, muchas de ellas controladas por multinacionales y por la banca, centralizadas de facto, incluso sin masa monetaria máxima definida. Como el Ethereum.


----------



## MIP (4 Ene 2021)

Efectivamente la gente de a pie no va a saber el por qué de la mayor parte de los movimientos, porque no tiene acceso a la información necesaria. 

Y preguntárselo a toro pasado tampoco sirve de nada porque ya no se le puede sacar ningún provecho a dicha información. 

Por otro lado, si hay fondos que han metido pasta a tope hasta subir esto a 34k, es lógico pensar que esos mismos fondos vean los 30k como un buen precio (ya que hace dos días estuvieron de acuerdo en pagar más que eso). 

Por tanto la pregunta será saber cuánta “pólvora” en forma de liquidez les queda a esos agentes del mercado. 

Y no faltan los que señalan que después de que esa pólvora se acabe, el precio en papelitos verdes caiga a plomo porque nadie vendrá a sostener el precio. 

Pero esa pregunta también es superflua porque también se planteó en 2017 con los $3000 y ya sabemos hasta donde llegó la cosa. 

Resumiendo, que no es posible prever nada, y aunque esto se parezca en algo a 2017, seguramente las cosas transcurrirán de un modo distinto a 2017 (temporadas alt, fases de distribución/acumulación...)


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

Entonces ¿es gato muerto o no?


----------



## Indignado (4 Ene 2021)

Me alegro de la bajada



Spoiler



Más que nada por que quiero comprar más


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (4 Ene 2021)

A barrida de stops por día. Jojojo


----------



## _______ (4 Ene 2021)

Espero que hayáis aprovechado a pillado hoy a 29k

Para los que no, jamás volveré a estar por debajo de 30k

Fortísima presión de compra 

60 k en dos meses


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Entonces ¿es gato muerto o no?



Es una corrección del 20% que ya está casi recuperada.
Ha estado por encima de la 21EMA y 50EMA.
Si vuelve a bajar a cerrar un gap por ahí o algo, volverá a ser visto y no visto.


Edito: vale creo que entiendo mejor tu post.


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Ene 2021)

Bitcoin acaba de caer en 3 minutos más de lo que valía el año pasado. 

Hodl.


----------



## _______ (4 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Bitcoin acaba de caer en 3 minutos más de lo que valía el año pasado.
> 
> Hodl.



Minucias para algo que su madurez son los 10- 27 millones por bitcoin en 5-8 años


----------



## Indignado (4 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Minucias para algo que su madurez son los 10- 27 millones por bitcoin en 5-8 años



Teoría de Dow


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

Me da la impresión de que va a corregir más, estoy por vender y sacarme algo y entrar más adelante


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que va a corregir más, estoy por vender y sacarme algo y entrar más adelante



El mayor error es tradear con BTC.
Mi consejo es que te plantees cuál es tu objetivo con BTC. Para qué te has metido en este mundillo.
¿Aguantarlo hasta que toque 50 k? ¿100 k?
¿Objetivo a 5 años? ¿Un año?

SI necesitas el dinero, sácalo.
Si no lo necesitas, no entres y salgas. 
Vas a perder dinero con seguridad.


----------



## rayban00 (4 Ene 2021)

Yo he vendido unos 100€ que tenía en coinbase y he comprado Ethereum que ya gané algo con su venta.

Mi teoría es la siguiente:

BTC está por las nubes, cada vez es más dificil entrar a comprar por los minoristas, pero Ethereum tiene potencial y esta relativamente asequible, creo que llega a los 10.000 facil


----------



## kilerz (4 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo he vendido unos 100€ que tenía en coinbase y he comprado Ethereum que ya gané algo con su venta.
> 
> Mi teoría es la siguiente:
> 
> BTC está por las nubes, cada vez es más dificil entrar a comprar por los minoristas, pero Ethereum tiene potencial y esta relativamente asequible, creo que llega a los 10.000 facil



ETH es humo, a ver lo que tardan la SEC en mandarles una carta.


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo he vendido unos 100€ que tenía en coinbase y he comprado Ethereum que ya gané algo con su venta.
> 
> Mi teoría es la siguiente:
> 
> BTC está por las nubes, cada vez es más dificil entrar a comprar por los minoristas, pero Ethereum tiene potencial y esta relativamente asequible, creo que llega a los 10.000 facil



Si sube en el par con BTC, vale.
Si no, suerte con las fees.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo he vendido unos 100€ que tenía en coinbase y he comprado Ethereum que ya gané algo con su venta.
> 
> Mi teoría es la siguiente:
> 
> BTC está por las nubes, cada vez es más dificil entrar a comprar por los minoristas, pero Ethereum tiene potencial y esta relativamente asequible, creo que llega a los 10.000 facil


----------



## calaminox (4 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> ETH es humo, a ver lo que tardan la SEC en mandarles una carta.



Ya dijeron que btc y eth "no son valores" con lo cual... Suerte a todos


----------



## rayban00 (4 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Si sube en el par con BTC, vale.
> Si no, suerte con las fees.



7 centimos


----------



## Satoshi (4 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy por vender despues de leer este demoledor articulo de la policia de malaga y los BitCoins. Me han quitado la ilusion.


----------



## Josar (4 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo he vendido unos 100€ que tenía en coinbase y he comprado Ethereum que ya gané algo con su venta.
> 
> Mi teoría es la siguiente:
> 
> BTC está por las nubes, cada vez es más dificil entrar a comprar por los minoristas, pero Ethereum tiene potencial y esta relativamente asequible, creo que llega a los 10.000 facil



Has hecho alguna vez un contrato inteligente?

Pues todos los usuarios que compráis esa shitcoin estáis igual, usuarios 0,1%, especuladores 99,9%

Tiempo al tiempo y suerte


----------



## DEREC (4 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> *Yo he vendido unos 100€ *que tenía en coinbase y he comprado Ethereum que ya gané algo con su venta.
> 
> Mi teoría es la siguiente:
> 
> BTC está por las nubes, cada vez es más dificil entrar a comprar por los minoristas, pero Ethereum tiene potencial y esta relativamente asequible, creo que llega a los 10.000 facil



Ahora me explico el crash.


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Ene 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Yo estoy por vender despues de leer este demoledor articulo de la policia de malaga y los BitCoins. Me han quitado la ilusion.
> Ver archivo adjunto 532932



Seguro que ellos no...


----------



## Digamelon (4 Ene 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Yo estoy por vender despues de leer este demoledor articulo de la policia de malaga y los BitCoins. Me han quitado la ilusion.
> Ver archivo adjunto 532932


----------



## rayban00 (4 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Ahora me explico el crash.



hombre esos 100 euritos los tengo para hacer el chorra en coinbase, no voy a dejarles a estos mis btc

Que cada día tardan más en recibir y convertir transferencias....


----------



## rayban00 (4 Ene 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Yo estoy por vender despues de leer este demoledor articulo de la policia de malaga y los BitCoins. Me han quitado la ilusion.
> Ver archivo adjunto 532932



¿Hay alguna autoridad mayor en la materia que la policía local de Málaga sobre Bitcoins?


----------



## calaminox (4 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo he vendido unos 100€ que tenía en coinbase y he comprado Ethereum que ya gané algo con su venta.
> 
> Mi teoría es la siguiente:
> 
> BTC está por las nubes, cada vez es más dificil entrar a comprar por los minoristas, pero Ethereum tiene potencial y esta relativamente asequible, creo que llega a los 10.000 facil



Estimado conforero, inspirado por su maravilloso mensaje, y paseando entre aceras escarchadas, he decidido para a calentar mi espiritu, parar y tomar un café...sentado en una mesa y en esa soledad, he mirado de reojo una tragaperras...y varios gañanes hablando de la srta Ayuso...asqueado de esos seres creados por el altisimo para bajar con su gruñidos el ánimo a cualquiera...saque un billete de 10 euros para pagar y marcharme...pero en ese instante una luz azul me dijo eth x 10...y en mi mente le pedí al altísimo una señal divina...pague el cafe con calderilla y medite con el altísimo unas palabras ..si la máquina me da una cifra superior a 100 euros es que tu inversión en eth se multiplicará por 10...si no no inviertas más..introduje el billete y tras 4 minutos mi premio fue de 104 euros..lo posteo porque creo que Dios TP ha decidido..si no recogeré mi owned gustoso..hoy esta em Mew a 999 dolares...cada cual interprete, pongamos plazo mayo 2022...disculpar el tocho ...yo tengo la mayoría en Btc hasta 2022-2023 mínimo..pero me quedaba un poco de eth para cubrir mis objetivos...y con esta señal...suerte


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ene 2021)

Memorizar el día de hoy, 4 enero 2021. A partir de hoy el Bitcoin va a caer desde su máximo en 34.500 dólares. En 3 meses perderá un 30% o más.

Aquí queda escrito.


----------



## rayban00 (4 Ene 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Estimado conforero, inspirado por su maravilloso mensaje, y paseando entre aceras escarchadas, he decidido para a calentar mi espiritu, parar y tomar un café...sentado en una mesa y en esa soledad, he mirado de reojo una tragaperras...y varios gañanes hablando de la srta Ayuso...asqueado de esos seres creados por el altisimo para bajar con su gruñidos el ánimo a cualquiera...saque un billete de 10 euros para pagar y marcharme...pero en ese instante una luz azul me dijo eth x 10...y en mi mente le pedí al altísimo una señal divina...pague el cafe con calderilla y medite con el altísimo unas palabras ..si la máquina me da una cifra superior a 100 euros es que tu inversión en eth se multiplicará por 10...si no no inviertas más..introduje el billete y tras 4 minutos mi premio fue de 104 euros..lo posteo porque creo que Dios TP ha decidido..si no recogeré mi owned gustoso..hoy esta em Mew a 999 dolares...cada cual interprete, pongamos plazo mayo 2022...disculpar el tocho ...yo tengo la mayoría en Btc hasta 2022-2023 mínimo..pero me quedaba un poco de eth para cubrir mis objetivos...y con esta señal...suerte



Dios te ama y te proveerá de ese x10, en verano invíteme a unos ETHs para una cerveza que tomaré a su salud.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (4 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Memorizar el día de hoy, 4 enero 2021. A partir de hoy el Bitcoin va a caer desde su máximo en 34.500 dólares. En 3 meses perderá un 30% o más.
> 
> Aquí queda escrito.



Ojalá. Así cómpro màs.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Ojalá. Así cómpro màs.




Volverá a los 15.000


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ene 2021)

Un 10% es la antesala de algo mucho más gordo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ene 2021)

Sin duda en tu mente es real:








Per las gráficas no dejan lugar a dudas:


----------



## Rajoy (5 Ene 2021)

Tiesto es, fonéticamente, sospechosamente similar a Kuesko
... y huele igual de mal.

Con el culo en llamas, lo cual es bastante lógico tratándose de un cuesco, y vuelve por aquí a por más el multinick premium del hilo del bitcoin !

Te acuerdas cuando bitcoin alcanzó la cotización de la onza de oro y te rompió el ojete ? Que tiempos aquellos !

Tuviste la oportunidad de comprar chapas bien baratitas. Debiste hacer caso a Remonster. Siempre fue bastante por delante de ti.


----------



## Burbujerofc (5 Ene 2021)

1 / Últimas noticias del Tesoro de EE. UU. OCC, el regulador bancario más grande de EE. UU. (@USOCC ), con una nueva guía que permite a los bancos estadounidenses utilizar cadenas de bloques públicas y monedas estables en dólares como infraestructura de liquidación en el sistema financiero estadounidense.

2 / Esta es una gran victoria para las criptomonedas y las monedas estables.$USDC

3 / La nueva carta interpretativa establece que los bancos pueden tratar las cadenas públicas como una infraestructura similar a SWIFT, ACH y FedWire, y las monedas estables como el USDC como valor almacenado electrónico. La importancia de esto no puede subestimarse.

4 / El software descentralizado, sin permiso, de código abierto y mediado por Internet se está convirtiendo literalmente en la base no solo del sistema financiero de EE. UU. Sino de la economía global.

5 / Estamos en el camino hacia la ejecución de todas las principales actividades económicas en cadena. Es tremendo ver un apoyo tan progresista del mayor regulador de bancos nacionales de Estados Unidos.

6 / Esto allana el camino para el uso de las principales monedas digitales en dólares, como el USDC, como medio de pago principal para todas las formas de pago y liquidación, y ayuda a colocar a los EE. UU. En una posición de liderazgo para adoptar el poder de las cadenas de bloques públicas.

7 / Más allá de los pagos y la liquidación, y a diferencia de los medios de liquidación heredados, las cadenas públicas combinan transacciones y computación, lo que permite crear modos radicalmente nuevos de aplicaciones financieras y comerciales.

9 / También prepara el escenario para que las instituciones financieras más reguladas ejecuten nodos de blockchain e incluso se conviertan en validadores.

10 / ¡Esta es una GRAN manera de comenzar 2021, el año en que las criptomonedas y las monedas estables se comercializan en masa!





La OCC acaba de decirle a los bancos estadounidenses que deben tratar las cadenas de bloques de código abierto y sin permiso como Bitcoin y Ethereum de la misma manera que tratan a SWIFT, ACH y FedWire. ¡Que empiece el juego!


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2021)

ya estamos en 32.400$ otra vez....


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ene 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Tiesto es, fonéticamente, sospechosamente similar a Kuesko
> ... y huele igual de mal.
> 
> Con el culo en llamas, lo cual es bastante lógico tratándose de un cuesco, y vuelve por aquí a por más el multinick premium del hilo del bitcoin !
> ...




Cuantos ofendiditos hay en este hilo. Eso sólo se explica si se tienen esperanzas de convertirse en millonarios gracias al Bitcoin, y alguien como yo las rompe.

Yo no he insultado a nadie, sólo he expresado una opinión. Y parece que escuece que pueda ser real...


----------



## Digamelon (5 Ene 2021)

*
BRV-TAL*


----------



## rayban00 (5 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> ETH es humo, a ver lo que tardan la SEC en mandarles una carta.



ETH es el futuro, contratos inteligentes descentralizados


----------



## mogamb0 (5 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Cuantos ofendiditos hay en este hilo. Eso sólo se explica si se tienen esperanzas de convertirse en millonarios gracias al Bitcoin, y alguien como yo las rompe.
> 
> Yo no he insultado a nadie, sólo he expresado una opinión. Y parece que escuece que pueda ser real...



Otro tonto que no ha hecho los deberes y piensa que con el bitcoin el único proposito es hacernos millonarios ajajajajaj!!!


----------



## Rajoy (5 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Cuantos ofendiditos hay en este hilo. Eso sólo se explica si se tienen esperanzas de convertirse en millonarios gracias al Bitcoin, y alguien como yo las rompe.
> 
> Yo no he insultado a nadie, sólo he expresado una opinión. Y parece que escuece que pueda ser real...



Tu que vas a romper ...

Yo te voy a decir lo que es real. Bitcoin lleva ya más de una década funcionando prácticamente sin interrupción. Hay importantes innovaciones como schnorr o taproot a punto de implementarse. Lightning network creciendo a buen ritmo y otras segundas capas interesantes en desarrollo ...
Los inversores institucionales no han hecho más que asomar la patita. Se cambia ahora mismo por 31.500$ y tu, pedete, pudiste haberlo comprado a tres cifras.

Eso es real. Lo tuyo es venir a aburrirnos por enésima vez con tus predicciones de rappelnocoiner frustrado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ETH es el futuro, contratos inteligentes descentralizados



Forkthereum? Vitalik Coin? Tienes que estar de broma, macho


----------



## Indignado (5 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ETH es el futuro, contratos inteligentes descentralizados



ETH es la plata del futuro , el oro ya sabemos quien es 

PD: No para de subir sin descanso


----------



## rayban00 (5 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Forkthereum? Vitalik Coin? Tienes que estar de broma, macho



Mi apuesta para el internet del futuro, el internet de las cosas y el que sustentará las transacciones digitales y económicas de la Agenda 2030:

*BITCOIN*
*ETHEREUM *
*IOTA

<<<<medio de pago, contrato y contabilidad>>>*


----------



## romanillo (5 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Forkthereum? Vitalik Coin? Tienes que estar de broma, macho



Por que no te gusta ethereum ? 

A mi si me gusta y me esta dando buenos rendimientos.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (5 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Por que no te gusta ethereum ?
> 
> A mi si me gusta y me esta dando buenos rendimientos.



¿Cual es la máxima cantidad de Ethereum que puede existir?
¿Existe algún organismo que pueda aumentar dicha cantidad?
¿Es cierto que la principal causa del aumento del precio es la escasez?


----------



## elKaiser (5 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Mi apuesta para el internet del futuro, el internet de las cosas y el que sustentará las transacciones digitales y económicas de la Agenda 2030:
> 
> *BITCOIN*
> *ETHEREUM *
> ...



IOTA está más muerta que Machín.


----------



## rayban00 (5 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> IOTA está más muerta que Machín.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 533371



Paciencia amigo, hablo de muy largo plazo


----------



## Red Star (5 Ene 2021)

Yo a estas alturas de la película ya me he cansado de discutir con los nocoiners y los shitcoiners. Ellos sabrán lo que hacen. No tengo tiempo pa intentar convencerlos de nada y, francamente, me da igual lo que piensen. El futuro de Bitcoin no depende de ellos. Si no quieren subirse al barco es su problema, que sigan remando y cuando lleguen a la edad de jubilación, que hagan balance de su vida y juzguen si el fruto de sus decisiones ha sido bueno para ellos y para los que les hicieron caso. Total, a mí no me perjudica que otros hayan perdido la oportunidad de hacerse ricos.

Yo llevo hablando de Bitcoin a mis conocidos desde el 2013. Algunos me hicieron caso, compraron y ahora están forrados o tienen al menos la casa pagada y la jubilación asegurada. Otros no echaron cuenta o se burlaron y ahora andan echando espumarajos por la boca o muriéndose de la envidia. Ya ves, puede que esto de saber aprovechar las oportunidades de la vida sea algo genético, predestinado o, al menos, que le cuesta bastante conseguir a algunas personas. Hay gente que está dispuesta a aprender, pensar y valorar las cosas objetivamente, y otras están llenas de prejuicios, de soberbia, se creen que lo saben todo y no pueden mirar más allá de sus narices ni hacerse una opinión propia de las cosas en vez de creer y repetir como papagayos lo que otros dicen.


----------



## loraid (5 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Volverá a los 15.000



no vas a ver los 15k en la vida, tu te crees que todos los institucionales que han entrado en 2x-xxx, van a vender y entrar en perdidas para que un nocoiner como tu se plante comprar, pero que cuando llegue a 15k se espere a los 6k.

no


----------



## rayban00 (5 Ene 2021)

El momento de vender será cuando el BTC tenga valor intrínseco.

Es decir, que lo que tienes no querrás venderlo y te lo querrán comprar.

Veréis el próximo halving en el 2024 cuando se haya minado el 94%.


----------



## Burbujerofc (5 Ene 2021)

Cuanto más leo sobre Ethereum, menos confianza me da. Hasta el punto de llegar a 0.

Que os vais a sacar un dinero en papelitos, seguro. 
Que puede que suba repecto a Bitcoin en algun momento y podáis ganar Satoshis, también puede ser. 

La Bolsa 2.0 dicen... Buenos trileros los que han montado eso.


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Cuanto más leo sobre Ethereum, menos confianza me da. Hasta el punto de llegar a 0.
> 
> Que os vais a sacar un dinero en papelitos, seguro.
> Que puede que suba repecto a Bitcoin en algun momento y podáis ganar Satoshis, también puede ser.
> ...



Me pasa igual, puede que acabe cagándola por no entrar a tiempo, como me ocurrió con el bitcoin, pero a este no entré porque aunque me gustaba la idea dudaba de su seguridad (he pirateado y modificado a nivel profundo mis cosillas sin tener ni puta idea, como para no desconfiar de lo que pueden llegar a hacer los que saben) y daba por hecho que el poder lo iba a acabar hundiendo, no metiéndole pasta.

Pero sobre ethereum tengo que leer más porque no me entra en la cabeza que tenga un mínimo de seguridad meter dinero ahí. Me gusta el metal y me parece buena idea el bitcoin porque hay el que hay, nadie puede sacarse más de la manga.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (5 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Cuanto más leo sobre Ethereum, menos confianza me da. Hasta el punto de llegar a 0.



Asi es. Yo aun ando esperando respuestas a estas preguntas 



Nailuj2000 dijo:


> ¿Cual es la máxima cantidad de Ethereum que puede existir?
> ¿Existe algún organismo que pueda aumentar dicha cantidad?
> ¿Es cierto que la principal causa del aumento del precio es la escasez?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Ene 2021)

loraid dijo:


> *no vas a ver los 15k en la vida, t*u te crees que todos los institucionales que han entrado en 2x-xxx, van a vender y entrar en perdidas para que un nocoiner como tu se plante comprar, pero que cuando llegue a 15k se espere a los 6k.
> 
> no




Que pesados con que soy un nocoiner y otros sustantivos peyorativos. Simplemente me llama la atención la cotización de ese activo. 

Así que hay que dar por normal que subiera desde noviembre de 15.000 a 34.500, pero que vuelva a 15.000 es imposible, ya veo...


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El mayor error es tradear con BTC.
> Mi consejo es que te plantees cuál es tu objetivo con BTC. Para qué te has metido en este mundillo.
> ¿Aguantarlo hasta que toque 50 k? ¿100 k?
> ¿Objetivo a 5 años? ¿Un año?
> ...



Mi idea es aprovechar correcciones para comprar y aprovechar máximos para vender, intradía, nada de dejar que siga la tendencia alcista y quedarme atrás. Con la ganancia comprar más bitcoin, raramente retirar a papelitos.

Por ahora me va bien, he desperdiciado pasta en comisiones a propósito para aprender y me he equivocado alguna vez, pero sigo ganando.

Lo más importante es que lo hago por principios, como tener metal. Si me pilla un bajón grande lo guardo en frío y a esperar el tiempo que haga falta... lo que de verdad me parece arriesgado es tenerlo en los exchanges. ¿Cuáles consideráis menos inseguros?

Si fuera posible la compraventa entre metal y bitcoin sin pasar por la impresora ya sería la leche.


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Que pesados con que soy un nocoiner y otros sustantivos peyorativos. Simplemente me llama la atención la cotización de ese activo.
> 
> Así que hay que dar por normal que subiera desde noviembre de 15.000 a 34.500, pero que vuelva a 15.000 es imposible, ya veo...



Una onza de oro en 1970 costaba $34, hoy $1950. Si al bitcoin no lo matan, y viendo que después de bastantes años el poder en lugar de hacerlo está empezando a utilizarlo, no parece que eso vaya a ocurrir, también va a combatir la inflación y a valer cada vez más papel de impresora.

Lo verdaderamente malo del bitcoin fue la burbuja de tarjetas gráficas para quemar que formó. El asco que le cogí por eso entre otras cosas me ha costado una fortuna por no entrar.


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

2016, o 2017. Estoy bastante seguro de que fue bitcoin.


----------



## digipl (5 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> 2016, o 2017. Estoy bastante seguro de que fue bitcoin.



Ya para finales del 2013 era ruinoso minar bitcoin con tarjetas gráficas, para 2016 era simplemente tirar el dinero. Nadie con dos neuronas lo hacia cuando si podías sacar algo minando altcoins.


----------



## calaminox (5 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> ¿Cual es la máxima cantidad de Ethereum que puede existir?
> ¿Existe algún organismo que pueda aumentar dicha cantidad?
> ¿Es cierto que la principal causa del aumento del precio es la escasez?



Si interpretamos lo que hay en Staking y lo que se quemará con transacciones.. A su manera es deflaccionario


----------



## Indignado (5 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ETH es el futuro, contratos inteligentes descentralizados



Yo también lo veo , ideal por ejemplo para el mercado de futuros ; si cumplen con las promesas de su versión 2.0 tendrá una inflación de 0.5 % , algo ridículo comparado con la moneda fiat .

El error es buscar en ETH un BTC 2.0.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Ene 2021)

Forkthereum es una solución a un problema que no existe. Bitcoin solucionó un problema de computación (parcialmente) que se creía irresoluble y eso permitió desarrollar la primera corporación descentralizada autónoma que genera y vende certidumbre matemática muy útil como entorno en el que programar y ejecutar programas sencillos (=transacciones).

Si programas una de esas transacciones como dinero, Bitcoin será dinero, y eso es lo que sucede hoy en día al 99% porque un dinero descentralizado, autónomo y global es muy valioso y las iniciativas centralizadas que se han intentado llevar a cabo han sido rápidamente abortadas por los Estados.

Sin embargo Ethereum no busca dar solución a algo que los Estados han prohibido (ejecutar software).

Bitcoin intenta separar el dinero del Estado y eso ha sido perseguido desde siempre. Sin embargo lo que intenta Ethereum nunca ha sido prohibido.


----------



## Satoshi (5 Ene 2021)

Busquedas mundiales de bitcoin en google trends al 61% respecto al pico de 2017-2018


----------



## Red Star (5 Ene 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Busquedas mundiales de bitcoin en google trends al 61% respecto al pico de 2017-2018
> Ver archivo adjunto 533652



Parece que la peña ya se está dando cuenta de la movida.


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2021)




----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

Y probablemente saldrán sin avisar dejando a todo el mundo con el culo al aire los cabrones.


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

Ojalá. Cuando mangoneaban el oro lo hacían por "poco" y sabiendo que los multarían.


----------



## Indignado (5 Ene 2021)

Una duda , si quiero meter 5 k , ¿Que creéis que es mejor?

a) ponerlo en ETH y a finales de año vender para comprar BTC
b) comprar directamente BTC

A corto plazo (finales 2021) veo más rentabilidad en el ETH


----------



## MIP (5 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Si fuera posible la compraventa entre metal y bitcoin sin pasar por la impresora ya sería la leche.



www.bullionstar.com
www.CelticGold.eu


----------



## uhnitas (5 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Una duda , si quiero meter 5 k , ¿Que creéis que es mejor?
> 
> a) ponerlo en ETH y a finales de año vender para comprar BTC
> b) comprar directamente BTC
> ...



Ya están aquiiii.

La respuesta seria: DCA BTC.


----------



## Obduliez (5 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Ya están aquiiii.
> 
> La respuesta seria: DCA BTC.



Dollar Cost Averaging Bitcoin - dcaBTC


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Busquedas mundiales de bitcoin en google trends al 61% respecto al pico de 2017-2018
> Ver archivo adjunto 533652



Y mientras en Hispañistán...el top 10 de búsquedas de hoy:


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2021)

Os va a pillar confinados y con el bozal puesto.
Aquí al menos follaremos hasta el último minuto


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y mientras en Hispañistán...el top 10 de búsquedas de hoy:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 533771



Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase.


----------



## bonatti (5 Ene 2021)

Con la esperanza de que no caiga en el olvido, enlazo el hilo que acabo de abrir:
Introduciendose a Bitcoin usando la Testnet

Espero que le sea útil a los novatos (o quizás no tan novatos), que evite perder dinero de forma tonta con un poco de entrenamiento previo y que anime a la gente a profundizar en la tecnología.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2021)

Esta noticia es de hoy...y sale en la portada de Expansión.
Recordemos la portada de Financial Times vs la hispañistaní Expansión:

Destapada una estafa con bitcoins a 400 inversores en España


No os perdáis los comentarios...dicen mucho del nivel que hay en el país.


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2021)

34.000$


----------



## barborico (5 Ene 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (5 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Ya están aquiiii.
> 
> La respuesta seria: DCA BTC.





Seronoser dijo:


> El mayor error es tradear con BTC.
> Mi consejo es que te plantees cuál es tu objetivo con BTC. Para qué te has metido en este mundillo.
> ¿Aguantarlo hasta que toque 50 k? ¿100 k?
> ¿Objetivo a 5 años? ¿Un año?
> ...



Estos posts os evitarán muchos quebraderos de cabeza a largo plazo.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ene 2021)

Es acojonante que vaya tan fuerte a estas alturas en este ciclo. Mejor que en el anterior, que ya lo firmaba.


----------



## calaminox (5 Ene 2021)

Esta cena de nochevieja mi cuñado ha dicho que todas las monedas dependen de Bitcoin quer son iguales,y que es to muy complicado ,pero lo mismo que afinsa que eran sellos pero distinto valor


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

¿Cuál es la fuente?


----------



## mr nobody (5 Ene 2021)

vamos, que pinta que 2021 va a ser el anho del todo o nada.


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2021)

SkyBridge Capital, de Anthony Scaramucci, anuncia lanzamiento de fondo de inversión basado en Bitcoin - DiarioBitcoin


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Ene 2021)

El Tesoro de EE UU permitirá uso de Blockchain y stablecoins para pagos bancarios - DiarioBitcoin


----------



## Porestar (5 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El mayor error es tradear con BTC.
> Mi consejo es que te plantees cuál es tu objetivo con BTC. Para qué te has metido en este mundillo.
> ¿Aguantarlo hasta que toque 50 k? ¿100 k?
> ¿Objetivo a 5 años? ¿Un año?
> ...



Soy el puto lobo de wall street, esta tarde salí a 26500, con dos cojones


----------



## Burbujerofc (5 Ene 2021)

Si lo predice Max Keiser...

$220,000


----------



## loraid (6 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Que pesados con que soy un nocoiner y otros sustantivos peyorativos. Simplemente me llama la atención la cotización de ese activo.
> 
> Así que hay que dar por normal que subiera desde noviembre de 15.000 a 34.500, pero que vuelva a 15.000 es imposible, ya veo...



a ver nocoiner te lo voy a explicar muy clarito para que lo entiendas,

en el ultimo ciclo, cuando bajo de 1000 a 200 revento la burbuja

despues paso de 200 a 20.000 en esa parte cuando toco aproximadamente los 2000 dolares nunca mas volvio a los 500, una vez superado el ath de sobra ya no vuelve, adios, se perdio la oportunidad, lo siento amijo haber comprao


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Soy el puto lobo de wall street, esta tarde salí a 26500, con dos cojones




A cuanto compraste, solo tenias uno ?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2021)

loraid dijo:


> a ver nocoiner te lo voy a explicar muy clarito para que lo entiendas,
> 
> en el ultimo ciclo, cuando bajo de 1000 a 200 revento la burbuja
> 
> despues paso de 200 a 20.000 en esa parte cuando toco aproximadamente los 2000 dolares nunca mas volvio a los 500, una vez superado el ath de sobra ya no vuelve, adios, se perdio la oportunidad, lo siento amijo haber comprao


----------



## barborico (6 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Fuente: El bitcoin rozó los USD 20 mil y superó a la burbuja más grande la historia


----------



## gapema (6 Ene 2021)

Cuando se hostie y haga suelo en $50k despues de bajar un 80/90%, vendran los nocoiners como el retard este del tieso for ever a decir te lo dije jajaja

Recordad, Don buy Bitcoin, its going to crash!


----------



## loraid (6 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>




esa grafica esta mal si la pones a 2020 la burbuja de los tulipanes parece un grano de arena


----------



## Skull & Bones (6 Ene 2021)

(3028) "Ojalá las superpotencias entren en razón" | Keiser Report en español (E1641) - YouTube


----------



## Maxos (6 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



¿Y esta es la buena o es como las otras veces que han comparado el bitcoin con otras burbujas?
Porque se lleva comparando el bitcoin con otras burbujas desde antes del 2014, que es cuando empieza tu gráfico para que el tiempo cuadre y no se vea que esta "burbuja" lleva ya más de 10 años.

Puestos a comparar, te dejo otro gráfico






O este


----------



## Skull & Bones (6 Ene 2021)

eso, haz un grafico de los tulipanes y de la impresion de dinero fiat....


----------



## MIP (6 Ene 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Cuando se hostie y haga suelo en $50k despues de bajar un 80/90%, vendran los nocoiners como el retard este del tieso for ever a decir te lo dije jajaja
> 
> Recordad, Don buy Bitcoin, its going to crash!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Cuando se hostie y haga suelo en $50k despues de bajar un 80/90%, vendran los nocoiners como el retard este del tieso for ever a decir te lo dije jajaja
> 
> Recordad, Don buy Bitcoin, its going to crash!





El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## Red Star (6 Ene 2021)

It has all the pint that esta noche rompemos los 35K.


----------



## _______ (6 Ene 2021)

*35k*


----------



## Red Star (6 Ene 2021)




----------



## Red Star (6 Ene 2021)

Cuidao que nos encasquetamos en 36K en cero coma, está subiendo con furia porcina y empaque.


----------



## Porestar (6 Ene 2021)

hostia la que hay liada


----------



## Red Star (6 Ene 2021)

Veo los 40K con posibilidades para esta semana. La inercia alcista parece bastante fuerte.


----------



## Porestar (6 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Veo los 40K con posibilidades para esta semana. La inercia alcista parece bastante fuerte.



Pero que corrija antes, que menuda gilipollez hice vendiendo.


----------



## Big_Lanister (6 Ene 2021)

como se comportara ethereum en un mes alcista para bitcoin?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Ene 2021)

Brvtal.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

A tomar por culo los del tether y demás shitcoins.
Se acabó el casino.

Todo en Bitcoin.
Buenos días.


----------



## MIP (6 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Todo en Bitcoin.



De que me sonará esa frase...


----------



## Polonia Viva (6 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Yo a estas alturas de la película ya me he cansado de discutir con los nocoiners y los shitcoiners. Ellos sabrán lo que hacen. No tengo tiempo pa intentar convencerlos de nada y, francamente, me da igual lo que piensen. El futuro de Bitcoin no depende de ellos. Si no quieren subirse al barco es su problema, que sigan remando y cuando lleguen a la edad de jubilación, que hagan balance de su vida y juzguen si el fruto de sus decisiones ha sido bueno para ellos y para los que les hicieron caso. Total, a mí no me perjudica que otros hayan perdido la oportunidad de hacerse ricos.
> 
> Yo llevo hablando de Bitcoin a mis conocidos desde el 2013. Algunos me hicieron caso, compraron y ahora están forrados o tienen al menos la casa pagada y la jubilación asegurada. Otros no echaron cuenta o se burlaron y ahora andan echando espumarajos por la boca o muriéndose de la envidia. Ya ves, puede que esto de saber aprovechar las oportunidades de la vida sea algo genético, predestinado o, al menos, que le cuesta bastante conseguir a algunas personas. Hay gente que está dispuesta a aprender, pensar y valorar las cosas objetivamente, y otras están llenas de prejuicios, de soberbia, se creen que lo saben todo y no pueden mirar más allá de sus narices ni hacerse una opinión propia de las cosas en vez de creer y repetir como papagayos lo que otros dicen.



Yo tengo un amigo como tú, que nos habló del Bitcoin a todo el grupo. Recuerdo que por aquél entonces acababa de llegar a los $100 y no le hice demasiado caso. Le he perdido la pista, si ha mantenido su estrategia debe estar forradísimo ya.

He estado fuera hasta ayer, que entré con la corrección a $29k. A ver qué tal.


----------



## pugitito (6 Ene 2021)

Hola compañeros,


Os presento la siguiente cuestión sobre las retiradas de BTC de vuestro exchange (Kraken en mi caso) a vuestra wallet personal.
Al proceder a retirar los bitcoins, acepto una fee fija de 0.0005 BTC. Al recibir mis bitcoins en mi wallet, veo que la cantidad no es X BTC - 0.0005 BTC sino mucho menor.

He estado revisando las transacciones en el explorador y tengo casos en los que se ha aplicado una fee de 0.0104 BTC (350USD al precio actual). Me parece excesivo.

¿Alguien más ha experimentado el mismo problema? He estado leyendo sobre Kraken, y al parecer aplican la fee necesaria para que la transacción entre en el próximo bloque disponible. Desconozco si se puede ajustar o si otros exchanges operan de forma diferente.

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## DEREC (6 Ene 2021)

pugitito dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> 
> 
> Os presento la siguiente cuestión sobre las retiradas de BTC de vuestro exchange (Kraken en mi caso) a vuestra wallet personal.
> ...



Míralo bien, 350 € no puede ser. Yo no he tenido problemas con Kraken.


----------



## Josar (6 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El tiempo lo dirá.



El tiempo lleva años diciéndonoslo, aquí llevamos años los mismos 

La gente como tu son los que desaparecen con el tiempo , han pasado muchos, durante mucho tiempo como tu y son ellos los que el tiempo ha puesto en su sitio 

Dentro de 5 años podrás volver por aquí si quieres


----------



## pugitito (6 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Míralo bien, 350 € no puede ser. Yo no he tenido problemas con Kraken.



He revisado y la transferencia la hice en Binance, adjunto la transaccion y la captura de pantalla de mi Ledger:

Bitcoin Explorer - Blockstream.info


----------



## MIP (6 Ene 2021)

pugitito dijo:


> He revisado y la transferencia la hice en Binance, adjunto la transaccion y la captura de pantalla de mi Ledger:
> 
> Bitcoin Explorer - Blockstream.info



Binance junta las retiradas de 50-100 usuarios en una sola transacción con muchas salidas. 

Luego le mete un fee tocho porque esta ocupa muchos bytes (y con todo tiran por lo alto)

Como cobra 50000 sats a cada usuario, con 100 salidas son 5M de sats. Luego le mete 1.5M de fee y el resto se lo embucha que de algo tienen que vivir. 

Pero los 1.5M no los pagas tú, tú sólo pagas los 50k de la fee de retirada.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2021)

La retirada de btcs de exchanges es inaudita, no ha sucedido antes en la historia, la crisis de falta de oferta va a ser brutal. No tengo ni idea de cómo va a repercutir el precio a futuro, pero puede que nos estemos quedando cortos con las previsiones más optimistas de precios.


----------



## Indignado (6 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Y probablemente saldrán sin avisar dejando a todo el mundo con el culo al aire los cabrones.



A ver estaría bien leer la noticia al completo :

JP Morgan ve al bitcoin sobre los 146.000 dólares a medida que desplaza al oro como valor refugio





> JP Morgan ve al bitcoin sobre los 146.000 dólares a medida que desplaza al oro como valor refugio






> Este precio objetivo debe considerarse en largo plazo (más de 12 meses)





> JP Morgan ve vientos en contra para la divisa digital durante los siguientes 12 meses, considera que los indicadores revelan una acumulación de posiciones largas especulativas en la moneda y que un aumento en las carteras de inversión de pequeñas cantidades de bitcoin estarían generando una *espuma especulativa *sobre la moneda.
> 
> 
> "El contexto de valoración y posición se ha vuelto mucho más desafiante para bitcoin al comienzo del Año Nuevo. Si bien no podemos excluir la posibilidad de que la actual manía especulativa se propague aún más empujando el precio de bitcoin hacia la región de consenso de entre 50,000 y 100,000, creemos que tales niveles de precios resultarían insostenibles en el tiempo".



Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones .


----------



## Porestar (6 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> A ver estaría bien leer la noticia al completo :
> 
> JP Morgan ve al bitcoin sobre los 146.000 dólares a medida que desplaza al oro como valor refugio
> 
> ...



Desde la multa que les cayó por manipulación del precio del oro no me leo sus noticias al completo, ciertamente.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (6 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Memorizar el día de hoy, 4 enero 2021. A partir de hoy el Bitcoin va a caer desde su máximo en 34.500 dólares. En 3 meses perderá un 30% o más.
> 
> Aquí queda escrito.



Lo has clavado.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Es curioso ver cómo la gente piensa que su shitcoin random va a subir hasta el infinito y más allá solo porque sí.

Leyendo el hilo de aplicaciones no monetarias de Sr.Mojón, es imposible no aumentar el FOMO por Bitcoin.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Este rally es cálido pero aún no está sobrecalentado. Esta es la cantidad de "prima especulativa" que tenemos en este momento en comparación con fases similares de los 2 mercados alcistas anteriores.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Este rally es cálido pero aún no está sobrecalentado. Esta es la cantidad de "prima especulativa" que tenemos en este momento en comparación con fases similares de los 2 mercados alcistas anteriores.



Ya lo puse hace unos días. El rsi mensual esta a niveles de 2017 cuando el precio todavía faltaba un X10 hasta ath.


----------



## loraid (6 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Es curioso ver cómo la gente piensa que su shitcoin random va a subir hasta el infinito y más allá solo porque sí.
> 
> Leyendo el hilo de aplicaciones no monetarias de Sr.Mojón, es imposible no aumentar el FOMO por Bitcoin.



tienes link?=


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

loraid dijo:


> tienes link?=



BITCOIN: aplicaciones no monetarias


----------



## Vellón (6 Ene 2021)

Newbie total  gracias a todos por los insights y a ver como va la cosa! entro tarde y de culo 
Se me ha ocurrido un hack tonto para guardar parte de la seed de cold wallet: lista privada en Spotify, canciones que contienen palabras.
Y otro: post en rrss convenientemente camuflado.
Actuarían como llaves en sitios diversos para completar clave final, a ver quién es el guapo que logra unir todas las piezas


----------



## tastas (6 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Una duda , si quiero meter 5 k , ¿Que creéis que es mejor?
> 
> a) ponerlo en ETH y a finales de año vender para comprar BTC
> b) comprar directamente BTC
> ...



Para lo que estás contando, qué diferencia hay entre utilizar 5k (supongo que de euros) que 20?


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Da para conspirar


----------



## alopecio (6 Ene 2021)

Vellón dijo:


> Newbie total  gracias a todos por los insights y a ver como va la cosa! entro tarde y de culo
> Se me ha ocurrido un hack tonto para guardar parte de la seed de cold wallet: lista privada en Spotify, canciones que contienen palabras.
> Y otro: post en rrss convenientemente camuflado.
> Actuarían como llaves en sitios diversos para completar clave final, a ver quién es el guapo que logra unir todas las piezas



Prueba con esto para guardar un secreto por partes.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)




----------



## OrgullodePuma (6 Ene 2021)




----------



## rayban00 (6 Ene 2021)

Coinbase y coinbase PRO caídos

Esto no lo he visto antes, puede ir lento, puede ir muy lento, pero sin acceso............

Modo conspiración: una ballena paga a coinbase para hacer una gran compra de BTC a cambio de una mordida. Coinbase para las transacciones para el precio quede en pause. Cuando vuelve a estar activo alguien ha hecho una compra gorda


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Como #bitcoin entra en un mercado alcista es importante recordar lo siguiente ... 

-#bitcoin no shitcoin 
- sí todo lo que no es #bitcoin es una mierda
- sí, eso incluye ethereum
- sí, eso incluye el dólar estadounidense no, no estoy bromeando
- sí #bitcoin se irá a un millón de dólares


----------



## Vellón (6 Ene 2021)

alopecio dijo:


> Prueba con esto para guardar un secreto por partes.



Zanks a montón, me lo apunto para cuando sepa un poco más, interesante la opción off-line


----------



## OrgullodePuma (6 Ene 2021)

Es cierto, pero solo comparto información que me parece interesante, en mi opinión viene una sana y brutal corrección. A mas tardar el 10 de Febrero


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2021)

Los exchanges son auténticas mafias...como lo son los Bancos.
La ventaja es que puedes saltártelos para comprar y vender. 
No los necesitas realmente.

Y por supuesto, not your keys, not your bitcoin.


----------



## DEREC (6 Ene 2021)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


> Es cierto, pero solo comparto información que me parece interesante, en mi opinión viene una sana y brutal corrección. A mas tardar el 10 de Febrero



Lleváis pronosticando la corrección desde los 15.000. Al final seguro que alguno acierta.


----------



## _______ (6 Ene 2021)

OrgullodePuma dijo:


>



Osea como todo look demas no? Si no hubiera impression de fiat hoy me compraria un caserío por lo mismo que se lo compró mi abuelo 9000 pesetas 60 euros. 

Además el theter de compra con dólares o euros que alguien los imprime de la nada, lo verdaddmente importante es que hay una demanda de bitcoin por 350000


----------



## OrgullodePuma (6 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Lleváis pronosticando la corrección desde los 15.000. Al final seguro que alguno acierta.



jajaja, bueno, en mi caso si, es mi segunda predicción. Vendí en Junio esperando un guano que no vino el 16 de octubre. En este caso lo digo por esto


Spoiler: Magufería Astrológica



 
minutos 14 a 18 para los interesados




Solo expongo algo que me parece relevante, si finalmente tenéis razón, bueno, no me haré rico pero algo ganaré comprando en Febrero.
No sé, no me parece buena idea comprar ahora, ¿Puede subir mucho más? Si, ojalá no me equivoque.





_______ dijo:


> Osea como todo look demas no? Si no hubiera impression de fiat hoy me compraria un caserío por lo mismo que se lo compró mi abuelo 9000 pesetas 60 euros.
> 
> Además el theter de compra con dólares o euros que alguien los imprime de la nada, lo verdaddmente importante es que hay una demanda de bitcoin por 350000



Interesante... Veremos pronto en que queda al final.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Hodlers, salimos en TVE.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2021)

Nuevo record histórico del BTC.
Parece que los disturbios en Usa, le van al BTC: 36.000 dolares.


----------



## rayban00 (6 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nuevo record histórico del BTC.
> Parece que los disturbios en Usa, le van al BTC: 36.000 dolares.



Ah vale, pues que haya una guerra civil


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2021)

Como si a BTC le importara una mierda lo que hagan los españoles  

Estas son las búsquedas de hoy en google, top 10:


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Rabobank: "si uno cree que Bitcoin se disparará, entonces también debe creer que todo el sistema fiduciario, incluida la hegemonía geopolítica de EE. UU., Finalmente colapsará"


----------



## _______ (6 Ene 2021)

Cuantos de aquí a, pesar de haber entrado hace tiempo, tenemos la sensación de haber hecho el primo habiendo dejado parte de ahorros en cash? O de haber gastado en cosas estúpidas?


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2021)

Al dolar le sujetan principalmente, dos cosas ahora mismo:

1. El comercio internacional, que en el 90% de los casos usa el dolar
2. La hegemonía como potencia militar de USA.

1. A partir de este año y sobre todo el que viene, el dolar dejará de ser la moneda utilizada en más de un 30% del comercio mundial, tras la irrupción del e-yuan chino y el e-rublo ruso. Los chinos ya no tendrán que comprarle a Rusia o a Irán con dólares.
Esto va a ser la polla en vinagre.

2. Estamos viendo como se tambalea la democracia Usana. Y económicamente la deuda es una tumba para Usa.
Y sí, muchos dicen que invadirán algún país para reforzar al dolar...pero la Historia nos recuerda que USA nunca ha invado ningún país importante. Y no lo va a hacer ahora. Sólo ataca países mierder tipo granada, panamá, afganistán, siria, irak y similares.
Yo voto por un Venezuela o Yemen con los demócratas en la casa blanca. Países con niños y niñas jovenes, que le gustan a Biden.


----------



## Porestar (6 Ene 2021)

Después de mi estúpida salida ayer a 26500€ y con este follón en USA estoy más perdido que un hijoputa el día del padre.


----------



## _______ (6 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Después de mi estúpida salida ayer a 26500€ y con este follón en USA estoy más perdido que un hijoputa el día del padre.



Solo hay dos reglas:
Regla número 1: hoDl
Regla número 2: recuerda regla número 1


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Después de mi estúpida salida ayer a 26500€ y con este follón en USA estoy más perdido que un hijoputa el día del padre.



Fácil en forma de meme:


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

Video dedicado a los haters de Bitcoin y a los shitcoiners que dicen que su moneda blablabla


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Después de mi estúpida salida ayer a 26500€ y con este follón en USA estoy más perdido que un hijoputa el día del padre.



Así es como te quedas fuera. Ten mas cuidado.


----------



## loraid (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Después de mi estúpida salida ayer a 26500€ y con este follón en USA estoy más perdido que un hijoputa el día del padre.



solo puedo darte un consejo, compra y olvidate 5 años.


ahora mismo en 36k lo mismo da comprar a 36k que a 29k en el largo plazo, mas de eso no va bajar. y las posibilidades de que se vaya a 40k o 50k son bastante altas


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

loraid dijo:


> solo puedo darte un consejo, compra y olvidate 5 años.
> 
> 
> ahora mismo en 36k lo mismo da comprar a 36k que a 29k en el largo plazo, mas de eso no va bajar. y las posibilidades de que se vaya a 40k o 50k son bastante altas



No sé, la gráfica da miedo ahora mismo, ninguno se teme una corrección de cojones?


----------



## Indignado (7 Ene 2021)

37 k ,ni los más optimistas ....

PD: Pensaba echarle 20 euros pero hasta viernes no puedo , a este ritmo ya estará a 40k


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

¿Llegará a $38,000 en menos de unas horas? 

Pasaros por el hilo de aplicaciones no monetarias... 
Leedlo a fondo. No es sencillo, pero haced el esfuerzo. Sabréis mejor lo que estáis comprando. 

Ya habéis visto que tras una bajada del 20% se ha recuperado en 2 días y sigue subiendo... Aprovechad para comprar y a disfrutar del viaje.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No sé, la gráfica da miedo ahora mismo, ninguno se teme una corrección de cojones?



Tengo que meter al oro en esto. O a la plata que sufre más las correcciones. 

¿Venderías aunque supieses que podría pasar? ¿O aprovecharías para comprar más? 

Si con Bitcoin no tienes claras las respuestas a esas preguntas...


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Tengo que meter al oro en esto. O a la plata que sufre más las correcciones.
> 
> ¿Venderías aunque supieses que podría pasar? ¿O aprovecharías para comprar más?
> 
> Si con Bitcoin no tienes claras las respuestas a esas preguntas...



Plata poca por eso mismo. Pero el oro no ha tenido un crecimiento tan brutal ni siquiera en la burbuja que explotó el pasado verano, y las promesas eran las mismas, to the moon, el fiat está acabado, los bancos centrales están haciendo acopio...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No sé, la gráfica da miedo ahora mismo, ninguno se teme una corrección de cojones?



Yo, pero la hija de puta no llega.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Plata poca por eso mismo. Pero el oro no ha tenido un crecimiento tan brutal ni siquiera en la burbuja que explotó el pasado verano, y las promesas eran las mismas, to the moon, el fiat está acabado, los bancos centrales están haciendo acopio...



Si a mi me timaron con eso, compre pedruscos en lugar de bitcoin. cabrones metaleros.


----------



## rayban00 (7 Ene 2021)

Se creó en el 2009 para que no volviera a ocurrir los problemas de deuda de la gran crisis del 2008. 

Claro que si el sistema monetario fuera justo y estable bitcoin no tendría razón de ser


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

¿Os acordáis de Simón Pérez, el del tipo fijo?

Momento de recoger (o proteger) las compras de Bitcoin | Investing.com


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

*37k*


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de Simón Pérez, el del tipo fijo?
> 
> Momento de recoger (o proteger) las compras de Bitcoin | Investing.com



Está más perdido que una mona. A 22,5 entró. Y recomienda vender ya pq se da por satisfecho. No entiende nada. 
Será la droja.


----------



## loraid (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de Simón Pérez, el del tipo fijo?
> 
> Momento de recoger (o proteger) las compras de Bitcoin | Investing.com



si el mismo retrasado que cuando estaba en 10k dijo que se iba a 0, que no tenia ningun valor porque no estaba respaldado por nada ni regulado.

spoiler: perdio las llaves de los primeros que compro y desde entonces llorando


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Está más perdido que una mona. A 22,5 entró. Y recomienda vender ya pq se da por satisfecho. No entiende nada.
> Será la droja.



El análisis técnico no funciona 

PUNTO

Muchos han visto demasiado lobo de Wall street


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

kraken lleva minutos clavado en 30000€ justos


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Guiarse solo por el AT en Bitcoin...
Te puedes marcar una entrada por Fibonacci y holdear, pero no sé qué más... Así le fue.


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Comparación

12 de enero de 2017

Btc=765 x 26= 20000


7 de enero de 2021

Btc= 37300x26=969000

Ahí lo dejo


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Wall Street: ¿y a qué precio nos venderá su #bitcoin? 

Yo: Lo has entendido mal. No he venido aquí a vender. Sois vosotros los que habéis venido aquí a comprar.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Ene 2021)

hace un rato he grabao esto en bitcoinwisdom:


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

@Porestar

No es un consejo financiero, pero comprar y dejarlo holdear, funciona en Bitcoin. Si mañana me despierto y está en 33K, por ejemplo, tengo órdenes más grandes. Y cuando tenga más, a la billetera.







Sé que puede bajar cuando me despierte, y en media hora, pero a estas pequeñas compras ni stop ni nada.
También es que acaba siendo romper mi rutina de compra.

Que vanga Hacienda.


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ene 2021)

Esas pizzas comenzaron a implantar valor en el resto de bitcoins que su comprador atesoraba. No guardes pena por él.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Ene 2021)

Ay diohmio!


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Cuantos de aquí a, pesar de haber entrado hace tiempo, tenemos la sensación de haber hecho el primo habiendo dejado parte de ahorros en cash? O de haber gastado en cosas estúpidas?



Presente!

Tenía bastante dinero fiat para meterlo en bolsa y criptos parado esperando correcciones, para cuando llegan te has perdido subidas brutales. Esta claro que para el largo plazo el fiat es lo peor que hay. Lección aprendida: Comprar usando DCA y NO VENDER, no matter what

Al menos entré bastante fuerte el lunes cuando bajó a 29k.

PD: Ojalá se desplome a 10k para llenar el cofre de BTC.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No sé, la gráfica da miedo ahora mismo, ninguno se teme una corrección de cojones?



Te da miedo porque miras una gráfica lineal, y no logarítmica.
Cambia de modelo y lo entenderás mejor.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Presente!
> 
> Tenía bastante dinero fiat para meterlo en bolsa y criptos parado esperando correcciones, para cuando llegan te has perdido subidas brutales. Esta claro que para el largo plazo el fiat es lo peor que hay. Lección aprendida: Comprar usando DCA y NO VENDER, no matter what
> 
> ...



Ese es el gran problema.
Que luego llega a 10k y...no compras. Porque piensas que va a bajar más, y baja a 9k...y esperas...y cuando te quieres dar cuenta, está en 20k.

Compra cuando tengas dinero que no necesites, no importa el precio. Y promedia. No todo de golpe.
BTC te enseña una y otra vez, que lo más sensato es aguantar la posición. Al menos de momento.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Trump da su brazo a torcer, hace 11 minutos:


Vamos a ver si esto afecta al precio de Bitcoin...


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Te da miedo porque miras una gráfica lineal, y no logarítmica.
> Cambia de modelo y lo entenderás mejor.



Tener que utilizar una escala logarítmica para un periodo de un par de meses, a eso me refería, me parece demasiado.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ene 2021)

Tiene que corregir, la duda es donde y cuando.

Yo creo que si que estamos en una mini-burbuja como 2013 o 2017, marcará un máximo y se quedará ahi varios meses como poco.

Lo que pasa que alomejor ese máximo es 55k y luego corrige a 30k. A saber.


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tiene que corregir, la duda es donde y cuando.
> 
> Yo creo que si que estamos en una mini-burbuja como 2013 o 2017, marcará un máximo y se quedará ahi varios meses como poco.
> 
> Lo que pasa que alomejor ese máximo es 55k y luego corrige a 30k. A saber.



No va a haber gran corrección hasta 300k-1millon

Bajadas de 35 k a 27 k del 20% si incluso más pero bajada del 70-80% y estabilización no hasta octubre-diciembre


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Es la temporada de desove de ballenas.

Si bien la narrativa es dinero institucional, esta fase, en mi opinión, son realmente las instituciones que han validado a Bitcoin, y ahora tenemos oficinas familiares que sirven a los ricos que necesitan exposición. Hay muchas solicitudes de compras de más de $ 1 millón.



Esto también explicaría cómo el precio se ha vuelto vertical. Cuando tiene muchos compradores compitiendo entre sí por las monedas, no se limita a sentarse y esperar y dejar que el mercado llegue a sus ofertas bajas. La prima de precio aumenta.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Han tenido una década y una pandemia para informarse.

Los que esperan una corrección para entrar, como he dicho en otros hilos, no entrarán. Hipotéticamente: verán que cae un 80% y pensarán "os lo dije, era una estafa" o cosas por el estilo.
La recuperación será más rápida y cuando quieran entrar a estos 35K , las risas ya no serán tantas.

El que quiera seguir al margen o holdear una shitcoin random, lo va a pasar muy mal, sobre todo los segundos.


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Han tenido una década y una pandemia para informarse.
> 
> Los que esperan una corrección para entrar, como he dicho en otros hilos, no entrarán. Hipotéticamente: verán que cae un 80% y pensarán "os lo dije, era una estafa" o cosas por el estilo.
> La recuperación será más rápida y cuando quieran entrar a estos 35K , las risas ya no serán tantas.
> ...



Yo sólo pido una correción pequeña a unos 27000€. Para volver a entrar por donde salí.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

*38k*


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

$38K superados

Una corrección del 20% seguiría seguiría dejando a Bitcoin por encima de 30K


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> $38K superados
> 
> Una corrección del 20% seguiría seguiría dejando a Bitcoin por encima de 30K



Menuda Canada AI alguien vende a 38 k rebota en 30 y se pone en 39.el del Otro dia fue muy flash


----------



## mr_nobody (7 Ene 2021)

Menudo espectaculo el BTC. No creo que vuelva ha tener una oportunidad como esta en mi vida, de aqui o salgo con la vida solucionada o siendo remero hasta que me vaya al hollo.


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo sólo pido una correción pequeña a unos 27000€. Para volver a entrar por donde salí.



Aquí amigos un inversor Chiripón
que compraba y vendía tocando un botón
que si ganaba o si perdía
no sabía lo que hacía


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

50k el domingo


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> 50k el domingo



A este paso el mes que viene voy a stackear a $80K


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> A este paso el mes que viene voy a stackear a $80K



Que es exactamente stakear? Nunca me he mokestado en encontre leer y extended LA definition de stake, solo lo veo ahi en el exchange pero me suena a prestar y no de coña presto


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo sólo pido una correción pequeña a unos 27000€. Para volver a entrar por donde salí.



Si tienes paciencia quizá puedas volver a entrar, atendiendo a la cotización histórica digo. Suele seguir al pánico comprador, desplomes de 20%(aprox) en el inmediato de rebasar el cénit, y luego un pequeño repunte, para volver a caer más paulatinamente hasta hacer un +50% del anterior pico.

Osea, imaginemos que esta subida de va a los 100k~(en dólares) caería a los 80k~ del tirón abruptamente, para recuperar a los 92k~ y luego ir diluyéndose, arrastrando al pánico sucesivo hasta los 30k(20k del anterior pico +50%) donde podrías volver a entrar, y luego se recupera y estanca en años por un rango de 40/50k en el pase a la normalidad".

El tema es tener paciencia mientras sube y sube y tu fuera. Si lo haces mal entras cerca del pico y te funde el desplome. Todo es saber dónde va el pico, atendiendo a la coyuntura social, plandemia, crisis, guerra civil usana, etc no es descabellado que lleguemos a los mitiquisimos 100k. Los que hemos visto pasar como extraordinarios 100$ 1000$, 10k$ no nos sorprendemos de nada ya, todavía recuerdo el impacto que me causó cuando alcanzamos la paridad con la plata después de un desplome que se fue de 30$ a 2$, y yo viendo todo esto desde la barrera, cuando entré, desde que me enteraba como iba eso de las claves y billeteras y sus muertos y los riesgos del exchage mtgox(que al final petó) y demás fue en plena ascensión que alcanzó si no me falla la memoria los 260$ eso sí que era volatilidad y no la de ahora, se va estabilizando aunque no nos parezca. Ahora todo es risible, dudas de entrar en 50$, tú verás... 

Te vaticino mucha angustia, nadie creo que pueda recomendar con convicción entrar en 37k(a día de hoy) pero estar fuera es jodido. Hasta que se le acabe el queroseno al cohete es totalmente impredecible, una lotería. Pero nadie quiere entrar en el valle, nos entran las prisas y los temblores cuando está caliente el asunto, así es la condición humana, locura!


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Que es exactamente stakear? Nunca me he mokestado en encontre leer y extended LA definition de stake, solo lo veo ahi en el exchange pero me suena a prestar y no de coña presto



Stack Sats = Acumular Satoshis.
comprando, minando... 

lo que dices del exchange es eso de dejarlos ahí y que te den intereses


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Stack Sats = Acumular Satoshis.
> comprando, minando...
> 
> lo que dices del exchange es eso de dejarlos ahí y que te den intereses



Pero como minas? Tienes mineros? Por qué el ordenador se revienta. Además la electricidad en España es demasiado cara


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Pero como minas? Tienes mineros? Por qué el ordenador se revienta. Además la electricidad en España es demasiado cara



No. Me refiero a que el término de stackear se refiere a eso, a acumular satoshis de una forma u otra.


----------



## Indignado (7 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Osea, imaginemos que esta subida de va a los 100k~(en dólares) caería a los 80k~ del tirón abruptamente, para recuperar a los 92k~ y luego ir diluyéndose, arrastrando al pánico sucesivo hasta los 30k(20k del anterior pico +50%) donde podrías volver a entrar, y luego se recupera y estanca en años por un rango de 40/50k en el pase a la normalidad".



Hay que plantearse que el escenario es diferente ,si han entrado peces gordos a comprar con intención de usar la moneda como reserva dudo que veamos esas caidas por un efecto pánico .


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Lo pongo aquí. Solo puede haber un patrón y es Bitcoin. No shitcoins. 




Vamos a dejar algo claro, $ETH el precio de ATH durante 2017 no fue de $ 1,400, fue de 0.15 BTC ($ 400 USD). Fue alacanzado el 12 de junio de 2017. Desde ese día, ETH ha perdido el 80% de su valor respecto a #bitcoin. Pero bueno, sigue prestando atención al precio de ETH en términos de USD y HFSP


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No. Me refiero a que el término de stackear se refiere a eso, a acumular satoshis de una forma u otra.



Ya ya pero como minas tu


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Ya ya pero como minas tu



Yo no mino, ya me gustaría poder hacerlo y que me fuese rentable.


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo pongo aquí. Solo puede haber un patrón y es Bitcoin. No shitcoins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es cierto.

Ethereum en enero de 2017 0.008 BTC

Enero 2021 0,03 btc


Hay que ver dónde termina el bull Run de btc y el de eth, y dónde se estabilizan

Las cosas como son, no quieres decir que eth sea mejor pero no hay que desinformar,


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Si tienes paciencia quizá puedas volver a entrar, atendiendo a la cotización histórica digo. Suele seguir al pánico comprador, desplomes de 20%(aprox) en el inmediato de rebasar el cénit, y luego un pequeño repunte, para volver a caer más paulatinamente hasta hacer un +50% del anterior pico.
> 
> Osea, imaginemos que esta subida de va a los 100k~(en dólares) caería a los 80k~ del tirón abruptamente, para recuperar a los 92k~ y luego ir diluyéndose, arrastrando al pánico sucesivo hasta los 30k(20k del anterior pico +50%) donde podrías volver a entrar, y luego se recupera y estanca en años por un rango de 40/50k en el pase a la normalidad".
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, lo tendré muy en cuenta. Un patrón similar hubo con el oro, muchas expectativas y buenos argumentos para finalmente reventar con un comportamiento como el que describes.

Para matar el gusanillo he metido muy muy poco y lo he dejado en el exchange. Quizás así, viendo unos eurillos moverse cada día, logre conservar la paciencia. No soy capaz de reentrar fuerte en máximos con esta pendiente, pero me está quemando la sangre.


----------



## uhnitas (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> No es cierto.
> 
> Ethereum en enero de 2017 0.008 BTC
> 
> ...



0,3 cojones.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> No es cierto.
> 
> Ethereum en enero de 2017 0.008 BTC
> 
> ...




0,3 no. Más bien 0,03


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> 0,3 cojones.



0,03 casi 4 veces más que hace 4 años 

Si hace 4 años alguien hubiese metido X 
En bitcoin hoy serían 100k
En ethereum 400k


----------



## uhnitas (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> 0,03 casi 4 veces más que hace 4 años
> 
> Si hace 4 años alguien hubiese metido X
> En bitcoin hoy serían 100k
> En ethereum 400k



Eth vale un 80% menos que su máximo en BTC (0.15 BTC) a finales de 2017. No hay más preguntas.


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Eth vale un 80% menos que su máximo en BTC (0.15 BTC) a finales de 2017. No hay más preguntas.



No tiene mucho sentido hacer esa comparación cuando se sabe que el btc ya está subiendo y ethereum aún ha superado nisiquiera el anterior ath

Ethereum tras el desplome de 2018 nunca ha dejado de valer menos de lo que valía respecto a btc en enero de 2017

Si uno quiere ser sincero tendrá que esperar a ver cuantos btc vale un eth cuando se alcance el techo de este ciclo y el siguiente suelo

Hacer la comparación en máximos de una moneda y no de la otra es ridículo. 

Lo que cuenta es como se quedan ambas en el tiempo


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de Simón Pérez, el del tipo fijo?
> 
> Momento de recoger (o proteger) las compras de Bitcoin | Investing.com



jojoj lo han vuelto a fichar después del espectáculo?


----------



## uhnitas (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido hacer esa comparación cuando se sabe que el btc ya está subiendo y ethereum aún ha superado nisiquiera el anterior ath
> 
> Ethereum tras el desplome de 2018 nunca ha dejado de valer menos de lo que valía respecto a btc en enero de 2017
> 
> ...



No lo entiendes. Yo miro el par ETH/BTC. Me la sudan los dólares.


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Hay que plantearse que el escenario es diferente ,si han entrado peces gordos a comprar con intención de usar la moneda como reserva dudo que veamos esas caidas por un efecto pánico .



Yo no lo valoro diferente, sino simplemente más maduro, de ahí que haya menos volatilidad. A medida que avance el desaguisado, el mundo bitcoin estará fortalecido y el modelo "papeles imprimibles" será una locura. Por el momento el zarandeo viene de los dos lados, todavía eones de veces más acusado en el mundo bitcoñero.

Esto es un cambio de paradigma, yo no hablaría en términos convencionales de peces gordos, ballenas, todo el sistema tiene que pasar por el aro, enterito, hasta que se destruya el anterior sistema. Y cuánto antes mejor, evitando los picos vaivenes obvio, que es lo que pretendemos evitar. Comprar barato y vender cerca del pico. Los que somos holders acérrimos tampoco tenemos mucha experiencia en estos asuntos. Yo hablo como cuñado de bar, forrado eso sí, pero sin tener grandes conocimientos. Tengo unas convicciones, donde me aferro (no me fue mal). Y esas convicciones son muy claras, no quedará piedra sobre piedra que no sea derruida. Con ese planteo imagina que quedan fuertes experiencias que habremos de pasar, y cosas muy duras, indecibles, el mundo está cambiando a velocidades vertiginosas y las sacudidas se van a oír en Plutón no, en toda la galaxia. Poneos el cinturón y sujetaos fuerte, o mejor buscar una buena cueva, la vamos a necesitar, el enemigo no regalará su derrota. Awita lo que viene, tela


----------



## Seronoser (7 Ene 2021)

2600 satoshis por dólar...y bajando...y eso que el dólar se está apreciando hoy...


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> No lo entiendes. Yo miro el par ETH/BTC. Me la sudan los dólares.



Si si que lo entiendo el que no entiendes eres tú, 

Tu estas comparando el bar eth/btc ahora respecto al pico de ethereun que no coincidió con el de btc

Yo estoy mirando el par eth/btc desde enero de 2017 hasta ahora y desde enero de 2017 ethereum nunca ha dejado de vale más btcs que en aquel entonces, 

Tu inisnuas que porque ahora eth vale menos btcs que en su pico en un año y en dos será igual, yo lo que digo es que si la tendencia es la misma (que no lo se y si no lo es mejor para mi) eth valdrá más btc en su máximo de este año que en el de 2017 y valdrá más btc en dos años


----------



## uhnitas (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Si si que lo entiendo el que no entiendes eres tú,
> 
> Tu estas comparando el bar eth/btc ahora respecto al pico de ethereun que no coincidió con el de btc
> 
> ...



Como quieras, ahora a 0,03 'dobla' a Enero 17 que estaba a 0,018. Ahora bien, mira la gráfica y dime que es buena.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

*Bill Miller dice que el efectivo corporativo podría impulsar un 'torrente' de Bitcoin*


Bill Miller dice que la oleada de atención generada por la frenética recuperación de Bitcoin podría generar más ganancias al alentar a los tesoreros corporativos a utilizar la criptomoneda para la diversificación.

"Si la inflación aumenta, o incluso si no lo hace, y más empresas deciden diversificar una pequeña parte de sus saldos de efectivo en Bitcoin en lugar de efectivo, entonces el goteo relativo actual en Bitcoin se convertiría en un torrente", Miller de Miller Value Partners LLC escribió en una publicación de blog publicada el 5 de enero.

Miller se une a un coro creciente pero aún pequeño de nombres que sugieren que Bitcoin podría ser parte de las tesorerías corporativas, algo que un puñado de empresas ya ha asumido. Michael Saylor de MicroStrategy Inc. desató la tendencia el año pasado cuando dijo que el relajamiento de la política inflacionaria de la Reserva Federal lo ayudó a convencerlo de invertir el efectivo del fabricante de software empresarial en Bitcoin. El antiguo defensor de las criptomonedas Jack Dorsey's Square Inc. ha invertido alrededor de $ 50 millones en Bitcoin.

Bill Miller Says Corporate Cash Could Fuel a Bitcoin ‘Torrent’

Puede que todo esté cambiando... Si es que ya no lo ha hecho


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Como quieras, ahora a 0,03 'dobla' a Enero 17 que estaba a 0,018. Ahora bien, mira la gráfica y dime que es buena.



Hoy eth/btc= 0,0319
12 enero 2017= 0.0097
19 enero 2012= 0,0114
Ethereum price today, ETH marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap

Triple 

Y en el moments mas banjo del par eth/btc durantelos ultimos 4 años 

Eth/btc= 0,018

Si eth/btc Vale mas ahora que antes

See very claramente en el grafico


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> *Bill Miller dice que el efectivo corporativo podría impulsar un 'torrente' de Bitcoin*
> 
> 
> Bill Miller dice que la oleada de atención generada por la frenética recuperación de Bitcoin podría generar más ganancias al alentar a los tesoreros corporativos a utilizar la criptomoneda para la diversificación.
> ...



Y nos reiamos del millon por bitcoin

Algunos ni con eso aprenderan veran sen acepta bitcoin en el super e Iran a pagar con si inflacionado shit fiat hasta el dia en el que se rian en su cara y escupan sobre su fiat, hay gente que solo aprende asi con palazos en la espalda y, son la mayoria


----------



## uhnitas (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Hoy eth/btc= 0,0319
> 12 enero 2017= 0.0097
> 19 enero 2012= 0,0114
> Ethereum price today, ETH marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap
> ...



Ok, dale duro.

Por cierto Ethereum en Enero del 2012 escribes, así sin pestañear. No tengo tiempo.

Suerte montando tu nodo completo y verificando el supply.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Superadas las 20 oz de oro por Bitcoin


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Superadas las 20 oz de oro por Bitcoin



@Notrabajo34


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @Notrabajo34




Lo se, por suerte he ido entrando en algunas cosas, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.

Aunque me he ido a ethereum y monedas menores que no paran de subir asi como me la jugue con el ripple como ya avise en el foro.

Estoy esperando haber si el hijo puta del ethereum corrije para entrar mas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Superadas las 20 oz de oro por Bitcoin




Lo siento pero tengo que copiarte tu mensaje en el hilo de los metales, alli hay envidia y hay que ir solucionando esto a base de carma, ademas es envidia insana, ahora te cito por alli para que vengas un rato a hacer sangre.


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo siento pero tengo que copiarte tu mensaje en el hilo de los metales, alli hay envidia y hay que ir solucionando esto a base de carma, ademas es envidia insana, ahora te cito por alli para que vengas un rato a hacer sangre.



Se que hubiese side major hace un año que ahora pero aun pieces vender LA mitad de tu metales en un compró oro y meterlos en cristos


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo siento pero tengo que copiarte tu mensaje en el hilo de los metales, alli hay envidia y hay que ir solucionando esto a base de carma, ademas es envidia insana, ahora te cito por alli para que vengas un rato a hacer sangre.



No es mi intención hacer sangre.
Entiendo tu postura y la de otros foreros pero ya en otro hilo digo que para mí es un instrumento de observación durante este 2021.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No es mi intención hacer sangre.
> Entiendo tu postura y la de otros foreros pero ya en otro hilo digo que para mí es un instrumento de observación durante este 2021.



Se que no es tu intencion he visto que en el subforo criptos sois menos pedantes y mas buenas personas que en el del oro, tambien alli hay buena gente que ha sido engañada como yo, pero bueno pasate y los saludas que no viene mal.


----------



## Obduliez (7 Ene 2021)

Por fin un medio español dice algo sobre bitcoin.
El bitcoin marca cotización récord por el interés de grandes inversores


----------



## Tin Rope (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Para matar el gusanillo he metido muy muy poco y lo *he dejado en el exchange*.



Te veo desplumado como el pavo de navidad. No me seas ingenuo, haz los deberes bien, saca la pasta de ahí ya! Si quieres ver crecer la pasta usa la calculadora o usa una billetera que de el saldo convertido en dólares (o euros).


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Te veo desplumado como el pavo de navidad. No me seas ingenuo, haz los deberes bien, saca la pasta de ahí ya! Si quieres ver crecer la pasta usa la calculadora o usa una billetera que de el saldo convertido en dólares (o euros).



Sólo he metido 0.005, no te preocupes.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

una buena wallet para ethereum???


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se que no es tu intencion he visto que en el subforo criptos sois menos pedantes y mas buenas personas que en el del oro, tambien alli hay buena gente que ha sido engañada como yo, pero bueno pasate y los saludas que no viene mal.



Bueno aqui tambien somos bastante pedantes, yo el primero. Pero es que ya son muchos años escuchando a diferentes nocoiners diciendo las mismas tonterias y explicandoles por qué estan equivocados y al final uno se termina cansando de repetir una y otra vez la misma historia. Y al final pues ya contestas con malas formas


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ene 2021)

BTC, por favor, danos el 4.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

Ya tengo muchos bitcoins, quiero diversificar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

El dólar sube, el S&P 500 y el NASDAQ suben, el oro sube ligeramente, Bitcoin en máximos históricos...

Todo después de que ayer pasara lo que pasó en el Capitolio y el Presidente de Estados Unidos esté censurado de las RRSS.

Curiosa situación.


----------



## digipl (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El dólar sube, el S&P 500 y el NASDAQ suben, el oro sube ligeramente, Bitcoin en máximos históricos...
> 
> Todo después de que ayer pasara lo que pasó en el Capitolio y el Presidente de Estados Unidos esté censurado de las RRSS.
> 
> Curiosa situación.



El plan va a las mil maravillas. Los demócratas ya tienen la mayoría y la escusa para aplicar las medidas necesarias para el gran reset. 

Europa era solo el entrante, USA es el plato principal. Que se vayan preparando......


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ya tengo muchos bitcoins, quiero diversificar.



Si tienes uno entero perteneces al "Club21", que puede tener un máximo de 21M de miembros.
Si tienes 21 hay otro club de nombre parecido, que no recuerdo, formado por quien tenga 21 o mas.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

*39K*


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

*39k*


----------



## barborico (7 Ene 2021)

muraco de 130 btc en 39k en bstamp


----------



## barborico (7 Ene 2021)

barborico dijo:


> muraco de 130 btc en 39k en bstamp



ya nada


----------



## barborico (7 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Memorizar el día de hoy, 4 enero 2021. A partir de hoy el Bitcoin va a caer desde su máximo en 34.500 dólares. En 3 meses perderá un 30% o más.
> 
> Aquí queda escrito.



Ola k ase

Bitcoin sa follao a pelito a la banda de bollinger o k ase


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Ene 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Ola k ase
> 
> Bitcoin sa follao a pelito a la banda de bollinger o k ase




No me escondo ¿han pasado ya los 3 meses?

Entonces según vuestro criterio ¿alguien podría hipotecar hoy su casa y la de sus familiares para comprar Bitcoin?


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

A empezar a pensar en comprar Satoshis a +$40,000 

Una corrección del 30% dejaría a Bitcoin en $27300


----------



## barborico (7 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No me escondo ¿han pasado ya los 3 meses?
> 
> Entonces según vuestro criterio ¿alguien podría hipotecar hoy su casa y la de sus familiares para comprar Bitcoin?



Ou, perdón, que eran dos afirmaciones, me refería a la primera solamente


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

*70K en febrero*?


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2021)

En semanal el RSI en 95 y velas tipo cobete. Está a punto de caramelo para meter un recorte del 50% y dejar analmente desgarrados con óxido en las heridas y ahí sal y limón a los que han entrado estos días presas del sr fomo.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> En semanal el RSI en 95 y velas tipo cobete. Está a punto de caramelo para meter un recorte del 50% y dejar analmente desgarrados con óxido en las heridas y ahí sal y limón a los que han entrado estos días presas del sr fomo.



Hay varios medicamentos que pueden ser útiles para tratar cuadros de depresión. Consulta con tu farmacéutico.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

¿La gente todavía no se da cuenta de la hiperinflación?


----------



## Indignado (7 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> . Está a punto de caramelo para meter un recorte del 50%



Me parece raro que las ballenas que buscan especular no escondan sus intenciones y metan pasta a saco , estas subidas asustan a la mayoría de gente .

A ver si lo que buscan es justo el contrario , expulsar del mercado al pequeño comprador.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Las empresas y los millonarios tienen ya claro que Bitcoin va a ser importante a medio plazo y, como es normal habiendo sólo 21 millones de monedas de masa monetaria total (parte de ella perdida y parte todavía no emitida), se están lanzando a hacerse con la mayor cantidad posible, porque a estas alturas ya está claro que, siendo la masa monetaria tan limitada, el precio de 1 BTC habrá de ser muy alto para que la liquidez sea suficiente si se usa al nivel que se usan otras divisas.

Es decir, digamos que tenemos 10 papelitos en total (10 Bitcoins), y queremos usarlos para comerciar. Si 1 papelito vale 1$, entonces no puedo comprar con el total de la masa monetaria (10 papelitos) apenas nada. No puedo comprar una casa, un coche, o un yate con putas. Por lo tanto, esos 10 papelitos deberían valer billones (españoles) de euros para que se pudieran usar para cosas importantes.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Me has pillado, soy BlueArrow...


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Es broma 

@BlueArrow debe estar ahora mismo haciendo cosas más importantes que forear. Pero he leído varios de sus hilos. Fucking Legend.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Ene 2021)

40k o ke ase?


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2021)

Hold for life


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Había que ser muy estúpido, estar muy loco o tener muchos cojones para hacer esto....


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Nocoiners, preparen la vaselina, estamos a punto de romper los 40K.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Todo eran risas hasta que llegaron las velas diarias de $10,000


----------



## calaminox (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Han tenido una década y una pandemia para informarse.
> 
> Los que esperan una corrección para entrar, como he dicho en otros hilos, no entrarán. Hipotéticamente: verán que cae un 80% y pensarán "os lo dije, era una estafa" o cosas por el estilo.
> La recuperación será más rápida y cuando quieran entrar a estos 35K , las risas ya no serán tantas.
> ...





Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿La gente todavía no se da cuenta de la hiperinflación?



Hasta que no lo diga el gordo de la sexta y el de la Banguardia no


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Ene 2021)

Es curioso como cambia la perspectiva de estar dentro o fuera. Nunca he tenido Bitcoin hasta el lunes que hice una compra fuerte, estaba todo convencido de que era una burbuja y ahora soy talibitcoin con mi +30%


----------



## mr_nobody (7 Ene 2021)

Esto empieza a parecerse a los dias previos al ATH de 2017, acojona un poco, espero que no pase como aquel entonces.....


----------



## calaminox (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Todo eran risas hasta que llegaron las velas diarias de $10,0000



Menos mal que a finales de año realize mi dca x3.. Parece acerté.. En Febrero continuaré of course


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ya tengo muchos bitcoins, quiero diversificar.



Muchos nunca son suficientes.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ene 2021)

barborico dijo:


> muraco de 130 btc en 39k en bstamp



130 btc no es muraco, ni siquiera llega a bordillo. Muracos son los de 4-5k btc para arriba


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

*60k el domingo*?


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> *60k el domingo*?



DIOS TE OIGA HERMANO.


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

lo veo y lo subo a velas de 25k diarias, no ahora pero a finales. De 1 k se me antojan pequeñas ya, hemos crecido hemos progresado, estamos en el año 12 después de BTC ya no en el 8


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Es curioso como cambia la perspectiva de estar dentro o fuera. Nunca he tenido Bitcoin hasta el lunes que hice una compra fuerte, estaba todo convencido de que era una burbuja y ahora soy talibitcoin con mi +30%



Tu puede es probable que tengas que pasar ir sustos ahora o pronto pero si aguantas en 1 o 2 años estaras como poco más satisfecho de haber metido que de no. Y en 2025 ni sustos ni nada


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Tu puede es probable que tengas que pasar ir sustos ahora o pronto pero si aguantas en 1 o 2 años estaras como poco más satisfecho de haber metido que de no. Y en 2025 ni sustos ni nada



Tengo clarísimo que no vendo hasta que no valga lo suficiente como para conseguir mi libertad financiera. Y cuando eso ocurra, por supuesto que venderé como mucho la mitad de lo que llevo


----------



## Esflinter (7 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Me parece raro que las ballenas que buscan especular no escondan sus intenciones y metan pasta a saco , estas subidas asustan a la mayoría de gente .
> 
> A ver si lo que buscan es justo el contrario , expulsar del mercado al pequeño comprador.



Las ballenas no han tenido tiempo de comprar cuando estaba a 3k hace apenas unos meses, compran ahora que esta a 40k.
Esto va a reventar en cualquier momento


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Tengo clarísimo que no vendo hasta que no valga lo suficiente como para conseguir mi libertad financiera. Y cuando eso ocurra, por supuesto que venderé como mucho la mitad de lo que llevo


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, una teoría interesante sobre el tema de los halving dice que el Bitcoin está mas o menos en la mitad de su vida apreciativa, es decir, que los retornos que ha tenido desde 2009 hasta ahora se puede repetir en los próximos 12 años. Es decir, que el BTC puede llegar a valer 10 millones o incluso 100 millones. Por qué no soñar


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Cuando quiero un poco de FOMO, me pongo a leer el hilo de 'BITCOIN: aplicaciones no monetarias'.

Os lo recomiendo si es que en algún momento dudáis de lo que habéis comprado.


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, una teoría interesante sobre el tema de los halving dice que el Bitcoin está mas o menos en la mitad de su vida apreciativa, es decir, que los retornos que ha tenido desde 2009 hasta ahora se puede repetir en los próximos 12 años. Es decir, que el BTC puede llegar a valer 10 millones o incluso 100 millones. Por qué no soñar



Si la mitad de la deuda mundial se transfiere a bircoin si 10 millones


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

*40K*


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Llegados a los $40,000. Si corrigiese un 30% Bitcoin se pondría en $28,000.


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (7 Ene 2021)

Como la mantequilla...40.276 nuevo ATH
Y más meritorio aún, teniendo en cuenta que el dólar se ha depreciado un 0,50% vs euro

Es como saltar longitud con el viento en contra.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Ene 2021)

Recién estrenado el 2021 y mirad qué precios, no quiero imaginar dónde estaremos a final de año


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ene 2021)

Y no sale casi nada en los mass-mierda.

Hace años una variación de 50$ era LA noticia, ahora hay que irse a 5000$ para que merezca la pena mencionarlo.

Menuda fumada.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Bitcoin 40K - Nocoiners con el CULO CARBONIZADO por doquier


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Aprovechad que estamos de rebajas. Unidades limitadas por tiempo limitado.


----------



## calaminox (7 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Recién estrenado el 2021 y mirad qué precios, no quiero imaginar dónde estaremos a final de año



Imagine y díganoslo...


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

las criptos están corrigiendo fuerte...

Por cierto, coinbase ha caído? No me deja entrar


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ene 2021)

Bueno, hemos tocado los 40k. Ahi queda para la posteridad.

La corrección hasta donde el destino quiera.


----------



## Killuminatis (7 Ene 2021)

Supongo que las posibilidades de que el tema de los USA y la subida del Bitcoin hayan coincidido de manera casual son 0.
Lo mismo en el NWO el bitcoin va a ser algo básico.
Pero para inversiones PACO ya es tarde, según está el panorama 30.000 euros ahora no son los 3.000 de Marzo, también han multiplicado su valor.
Esto es para disfrute del que ya esté dentro.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

Los xchange están fallando: coinbase, bitpanda... se cuelgan


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

coinbase esta caido que pasa cabrones y mis criptomonedas donde estan.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Yo me habria follado a varias que por inocente y capullo no me folle, me entere a los muchos años que habian querido tema, luego despues de eso me iria a por esta subasta y a por otras tantas, pero lo otro son tambien puñaladas que llevo pegadas en el costado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Bueno aqui tambien somos bastante pedantes, yo el primero. Pero es que ya son muchos años escuchando a diferentes nocoiners diciendo las mismas tonterias y explicandoles por qué estan equivocados y al final uno se termina cansando de repetir una y otra vez la misma historia. Y al final pues ya contestas con malas formas



No debes preocuparte por ellos si no por los metaleros que vamos a vuestra senda.

En la biblia se puede ver todo.

Evangelio de Lucas (15, 3-7) que tiene en un pasaje del Evangelio de Mateo (18, 12-14) 


¿Quién de vosotros que tiene cien ovejas, si pierde una de ellas, no deja las noventa y nueve en el desierto, y va a buscar la que se perdió hasta que la encuentra? 5Y cuando la encuentra, la pone contento sobre sus hombros; 6y llegando a casa, convoca a los amigos y vecinos, y les dice: “Alegraos conmigo, porque he hallado la oveja que se me había perdido.” 7Os digo que, de igual modo, habrá más alegría en el cielo por un solo pecador que se convierta que por noventa y nueve justos que no tengan necesidad de conversión.


Aqui ya hay varias ovejas perdidas que vienen a vuestro redil.


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Kraken colgado, no da ni precio en investing.com


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Esto ya no lo para naide. HODL hijos de puta, *HOOOOOOOOODL*.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Kraken colgado, no da ni precio en investing.com



Nos vamos a forrar o este era el tan hablado reset ?


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Maldito trabajo. Me lo he perdido. No moví las órdenes de ayer. Bueno, me alegro por los que lo hayáis aprovechado.
Todavía se puede rascar algo los que no hayáis podido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

No me carga coinbase, soy rico o lo he perdido todo ?


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Nos vamos a forrar o este era el tan hablado reset ?



A saber, igual hasta me roban los € de esa página de mierda. Eso con el oro no pasa.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> A saber, igual hasta me roban los € de esa página de mierda. Eso con el oro no pasa.



Not your keys, not your Bitcoin


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Not your keys, not your Bitcoin



Lo que tengo son € y órdenes de compra.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Menuda mierda Coinbase. Por eso nunca lo recomiendo. Y ahora que va a salir a bolsa, menos.
Binance también son otros trileros pero al menos por ahora no ha sido hackeado y no se ha caído en estas correcciones.


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Menuda mierda Coinbase. Por eso nunca lo recomiendo. Y ahora que va a salir a bolsa, menos.
> Binance también son otros trileros pero al menos por ahora no ha sido hackeado y no se ha caído en estas correcciones.



Por lo menos no llevará sin funcionar la cotización 15 minutos como kraken


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Son para los que se estaban planteando entrar a 39K, pillar satoshis con descuento.

Además, que ya lo dije, si hay una corrección del 80% vendrán los miedos y no entrará ni el tato que dude a día de hoy.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Por lo menos no llevará sin funcionar la cotización 15 minutos como kraken



No sé, por ahora Binance no me ha fallado. 
Tampoco me gusta hacerles publicidad, ni voy dando referidos ni nada. Me siguen pareciendo unos trileros y en cualquier momento la pueden jugar.


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No sé, por ahora Binance no me ha fallado.
> Tampoco me gusta hacerles publicidad, ni voy dando referidos ni nada. Me siguen pareciendo unos trileros y en cualquier momento la pueden jugar.



Por lo menos mis fondos aparecen a veces en cuando cuando recarga la página. ¿Es igual de sencillo tangar € que BTC en un exchange?


----------



## Seronoser (7 Ene 2021)

Si os ponéis nerviosos con una corrección del 3% en una hora, quizá es hora de que nos vendáis vuestros satoshis para que no sufráis más...


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

KRAK-END


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Menuda mierda Coinbase. Por eso nunca lo recomiendo. Y ahora que va a salir a bolsa, menos.
> Binance también son otros trileros pero al menos por ahora no ha sido hackeado y no se ha caído en estas correcciones.



Mierda yo queria comprar mas ethereum si llegaba correccion y no he podido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Por lo menos mis fondos aparecen a veces en cuando cuando recarga la página. ¿Es igual de sencillo tangar € que BTC en un exchange?



Vamos a tener que comprar el puto pen para guardar nuestras monedas, no quiero dejar en esa pagina las millonadas que vamos a ganar y luego ver que no puedo entrar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Son para los que se estaban planteando entrar a 39K, pillar satoshis con descuento.
> 
> Además, que ya lo dije, si hay una corrección del 80% vendrán los miedos y no entrará ni el tato que dude a día de hoy.



Pero tu ves esa correccion posible ? en que terminos vendria ? que escenarios ves?


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

EN KRAK-END NO FUNCIONA NI EL EURO DOLAR


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vamos a tener que comprar el puto pen para guardar nuestras monedas, no quiero dejar en esa pagina las millonadas que vamos a ganar y luego ver que no puedo entrar.



Mientras lo pides hazte una cuenta en electrum y lo sacas a un pen normal.


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mierda yo queria comprar mas ethereum si llegaba correccion y no he podido.



Compra Bitcoin


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2021)

Parece que el bitcoin vuelve a la carga y recupera rápido


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

Amego, amego, bitcoin barato amego, tu comprar amego.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

ha vuelto a la vida el monstruo.....


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero tu ves esa correccion posible ? en que terminos vendria ? que escenarios ves?



Sin ser un consejo financiero, tengo alertas por si hay un dip en rangos de 35, 33K y 28K .
Las mismas que tenía ayer por la madrugada cuando compré una pequeña cantidad alrededor de 37K porque me entró el FOMO al leer y me apetecía comprar.

Sé que cada uno estará con sus objetivos, los míos son comprar satoshis al menor precio posible mientras pueda y a vivir.

Escenario? Alcista. Por todo, fundamentales, técnico... El concepto de Bitcoin en sí.


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ha vuelto a la vida el monstruo.....



Renqueante aún, pero al menos conservo los leuros.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

aplicando unas lineas fibonancis al pico de la caida y et voila....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Sin ser un consejo financiero, tengo alertas por si hay un dip en rangos de 35, 33K y 28K .
> Las mismas que tenía ayer por la madrugada cuando compré una pequeña cantidad alrededor de 37K porque me entró el FOMO al leer y me apetecía comprar.
> 
> Sé que cada uno estará con sus objetivos, los míos son comprar satoshis al menor precio posible mientras pueda y a vivir.
> ...




Yo quiero comprar Ethereum pero no para de subir el hijo puta hice una minima compra y esperaba a que corrijiera y tambien a que me entrasen pagos para poder destinarlos a comprar, pues desde entonces solo subir.........

Tambien meti en las monedas mas baratunas mucho, por ejemplo civic y DNT mi logica era que mucha gente querria comprar criptos al ver que esto se iba a la luna y que no meterian en bitcoin al ver que esta tan caro, esa era mi logica que no se si tiene logica......... tambien meti mucho en mana.

Pues desde entonces subiendo todo esto en plan hijo puta sin parar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Compra Bitcoin



Pero bitcoin pillo nada con mis leuros, ethereum puedo pillar enteros.


----------



## uhnitas (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero bitcoin pillo nada con mis leuros, ethereum puedo pillar enteros.



Madre mía. Ten cuidado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Madre mía. Ten cuidado.




Por que ? si siguen la misma logica todo esto.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Madre mía. Ten cuidado.



kraken otra vez parado jujuju


----------



## Porestar (7 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> kraken otra vez parado jujuju



A mí me va bien


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> A mí me va bien


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por que ? si siguen la misma logica todo esto.



Ethereum es una shitcoin.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


>


----------



## WhiteRose (7 Ene 2021)

Cuando ponéis el precio del BTC lo ponéis en USD? Por qué no en EUR?? 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Cuando ponéis el precio del BTC lo ponéis en USD? Por qué no en EUR??
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Porque el $ es más universal e internacionalmente se tiene más en cuenta para estos temas.


----------



## calaminox (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por que ? si siguen la misma logica todo esto.



Yo tenia Eth de hace años...pocos ...pero no caigas en trampas psicologicas de números...sigue tu intuición


----------



## Gusman (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero bitcoin pillo nada con mis leuros, ethereum puedo pillar enteros.



Vaya nivel jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Ethereum es una shitcoin.



Pero puede dispararse tambien, hay ahora mismo una moneda que me esta haciendo un 160% y otra mas de un 50


----------



## WhiteRose (7 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Porque el $ es más universal e internacionalmente se tiene más en cuenta para estos temas.



Gracias a los dos, entiendo que por técnico está perfecto fijarse en el par con USD, pero nosotros cobramos y pagamos impuestos en EUR, y si el USD está fatal no quiere decir que el EUR lo vaya estar... Que también.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero puede dispararse tambien, hay ahora mismo una moneda que me esta haciendo un 160% y otra mas de un 50



Muy cierto. Pero es conveniente tener en cuenta cual es su masa monetaria y quien tiene el pdoer de ampliarla.


----------



## WhiteRose (7 Ene 2021)

No creo que sea un cruce de 2 gráficos, cambiaste EUR por BTC, seguro.... Y el exchange no creo que usará USD entre medias.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (7 Ene 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Cuando ponéis el precio del BTC lo ponéis en USD? Por qué no en EUR??
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Yo uso el rublo, que es mi moneda actual.
Imaginaros el gráfico de BTC, con una moneda como la rusa, que se ha devaluado en el 2020 más de un 30% y con una inflación no oficial en el país, del 10%.

Aunque el BTC siguiera en los 7.000 dólares de enero del 2020, habría ganado sin más, un 30% más de dinero en 12 meses.

Y luego que me vengan los nocoiners a soltar sus polladas a mi cara.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Muy cierto. Pero es conveniente tener en cuenta cual es su masa monetaria y quien tiene el pdoer de ampliarla.



Pero aun siendo cual sea su masa monetaria a esos que tienen poderes de ampliar podrian interesarles que sus monedas suban como joputas, ya veis que hay una que vale casi como el bitcoin y nadie se lo esperaba.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (7 Ene 2021)

Mi mariscal de campo, que tradea, ha apretado el culo un rato, 10 min, esta tarde... Se lo notaba en la mirada.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

(16) Mercados: - Elon Musk, CEO de Tesla, es ahora el hombre más rico del mundo | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> (16) Mercados: - Elon Musk, CEO de Tesla, es ahora el hombre más rico del mundo | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.



A este paso Satoshi Nakamoto será más rico que Musk.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Ene 2021)

Nuevo malware multiplataforma apunta a usuarios de criptomonedas (cointelegraph.com) 

tengan cuidado ahi fuera....


----------



## calaminox (7 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Vaya nivel jajajajajajaja.



Psicologia pura...


----------



## Seronoser (7 Ene 2021)

Parece que España y los españoles, siguen a lo suyo.
Top 10 búsquedas google hoy 7 de enero 2020:


----------



## tastas (7 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Porque el $ es más universal e internacionalmente se tiene más en cuenta para estos temas.



Hasta en TVE te ponían el precio en USD (y su equivalente).


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

No creo que lo sea.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

Pues y veras de aquí a no mucho con 2 0s mas


----------



## loraid (8 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> *60k el domingo*?



te estas viniendo muy arriba, con 50k ya vamos bien


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Tiene pinta de subidón, pero no si para 60K en 4 días.


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## Satoshi (8 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero puede dispararse tambien, hay ahora mismo una moneda que me esta haciendo un 160% y otra mas de un 50



Ufff que mala pinta tienen tus comentarios....metiendo dinero en shitcoins? Eres demasiado novato y no parece que tengas mucha idea de los activos en los que metes el dinero, acabaras perdiendolo. Deberias plantearte ir al casino en su lugar o mejor aun estudiar el mundo cripto e invertir con cabeza.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

*Lightning Network de Bitcoin está llevando el dinero fiduciario a todos los rincones del mundo, gracias a la startup Zap Inc., asociada con Visa *

Strike , el servicio bancario y billetera Bitcoin de la startup con sede en Chicago, está implementando soporte nativo para el euro, la libra y el franco suizo, que pronto será seguido por el dólar australiano y canadiense después de asociarse con el intercambio de criptomonedas Bittrex Global , según el fundador de Zap, Jack. Mallers en una entrevista telefónica con CoinDesk. 
Descrito por Mallers como un "neobanco de Bitcoin", Strike aprovecha la red de Bitcoin y la tecnología de escalado Lightning Network para mover el dinero fiduciario rápidamente del punto A al punto B. Zap planea brindar servicios bancarios en hasta 200 países a través del intercambio internacional.

"Aprovechando la tecnología de Bittrex Global, los usuarios de Strike podrán enviar y recibir pagos sin problemas utilizando tanto dinero fiduciario como criptomonedas", dijo el CEO de Bittrex Global, Tom Albright, en un correo electrónico a CoinDesk. "Esto permitirá que miles de millones de personas en todo el mundo accedan al sistema financiero de una manera simple y de bajo costo, cumpliendo la visión y la promesa originales de Bitcoin".

Bitcoin Lightning Startup Zap Goes Global, Adds Stablecoins - CoinDesk


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> *Lightning Network de Bitcoin está llevando el dinero fiduciario a todos los rincones del mundo, gracias a la startup Zap Inc., asociada con Visa *
> 
> Strike , el servicio bancario y billetera Bitcoin de la startup con sede en Chicago, está implementando soporte nativo para el euro, la libra y el franco suizo, que pronto será seguido por el dólar australiano y canadiense después de asociarse con el intercambio de criptomonedas Bittrex Global , según el fundador de Zap, Jack. Mallers en una entrevista telefónica con CoinDesk.
> Descrito por Mallers como un "neobanco de Bitcoin", Strike aprovecha la red de Bitcoin y la tecnología de escalado Lightning Network para mover el dinero fiduciario rápidamente del punto A al punto B. Zap planea brindar servicios bancarios en hasta 200 países a través del intercambio internacional.
> ...



significa que alguien puede enviar euros y el otro recibir bitcoin?


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

alguien tiene ansia de empezar a verle velacas verdes de 10000 o de 20000 al dia? me hecho hasta tarde mirando, se que sucedera este año, pero no se porque lo espeor ya con tanto fervor, es una sensacion de euforia


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> significa que alguien puede enviar euros y el otro recibir bitcoin?



Es básicamente el video que puse ayer:




Estoy trasteando un poco... https://zaphq.io/


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Es básicamente el video que puse ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero ahi envia dolares y recibe bitcoin, sabes si tambien puede ser al reves?


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> pero ahi envia dolares y recibe bitcoin, sabes si tambien puede ser al reves?



En su web está la info y en su canal de youtube.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Announcing Strike Global

Aqui explica de que va el strike. Interesante.

Lo que no tengo muy claro es:
1) es realmente seguro usando el LN?

2)se puede comprar directamente bitcoins con euros, pero no se muy bien como lo logra


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

Aquí llego yo a imponer un poco de cordura de nuevo. ¿Pero alguien cree que esta subida se puede mantener indefinidamente?¿Que en el transcurso de este año no caerá hasta sabe Dios que nivel? Yo no sé hasta que nivel caerá, pero por mojarme diré que hasta el inicio de la subida vertical. Felicidades a los que compraron en 2016 o antes, pero los que compran actualmente se EQUIVOCAN. Aquí queda escrito para futuros owneds.


----------



## gapema (8 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aquí llego yo a imponer un poco de cordura de nuevo. ¿Pero alguien cree que esta subida se puede mantener indefinidamente?¿Que en el transcurso de este año no caerá hasta sabe Dios que nivel? Yo no sé hasta que nivel caerá, pero por mojarme diré que hasta el inicio de la subida vertical. Felicidades a los que compraron en 2016 o antes, pero los que compran actualmente se EQUIVOCAN. Aquí queda escrito para futuros owneds.



El precio va a subir y el precio va a bajar. Vaya predicción

Pon un precio a partir del cual te declaras nocoiner con el culo en llamas y retirarte del hilo, y deja de molestar a los mayores


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

gapema dijo:


> El precio va a subir y el precio va a bajar. Vaya predicción
> 
> Pon un precio a partir del cual te declaras nocoiner con el culo en llamas y retirarte del hilo, y deja de molestar a los mayores




Tú de comprensión lectora andas muy escaso, igual que tus conocimientos de Bitcoin y burbujas. Ya he puesto que caerá desde los precios actuales y puede que incluso hasta el inicio de la subida vertical, esto es, sobre septiembre de 2020.


----------



## gapema (8 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tú de comprensión lectora andas muy escaso, igual que tus conocimientos de Bitcoin y burbujas. Ya he puesto que caerá desde los precios actuales y puede que incluso hasta el inicio de la subida vertical, esto es, sobre septiembre de 2020.



di un numero, o no tienes cojones?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

¿Cuál owned?¿Han pasado 3 meses?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

gapema dijo:


> di un numero, o no tienes cojones?




Durante el año 2021 BAJARÁ mucho con respecto al precio actual de casi 40.000 $. Aquí queda escrito. Y ya para nota voy a arriesgarme y digo que tocará de nuevo los 15.000 $.

Así que los que compran al precio actual con vistas a que a largo plazo siga subiendo se EQUIVOCAN.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

Si Bitcoin cae tanto, las shitcoins directamente desaparecen.


----------



## gapema (8 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Durante el año 2021 BAJARÁ mucho con respecto al precio actual de casi 40.000 $. Aquí queda escrito. Y ya para nota voy a arriesgarme y digo que tocará de nuevo los 15.000 $.
> 
> Así que los que compran al precio actual con vistas a que a largo plazo siga subiendo se EQUIVOCAN.



O sea, -25000 del ATH actual (40.000)

Si hace +25000 desde ahora, es decir, supera los 65000, recoges tu owned y te largas del hilo?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

gapema dijo:


> O sea, -25000 del ATH actual (40.000)
> *
> Si hace +25000 desde ahora, es decir, supera los 65000, recoges tu owned y te largas del hilo?*




Ok, será por hilos...


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

gapema dijo:


> O sea, -25000 del ATH actual (40.000)
> 
> Si hace +25000 desde ahora, es decir, supera los 65000, recoges tu owned y te largas del hilo?



Lo peor es que se cree que ha dicho algo que no hayamos hablado antes aquí...


----------



## gapema (8 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo peor es que se cree que ha dicho algo que no hayamos hablado antes aquí...



Bueno asi en unas semanas nos quitamos a otro subnormal del medio, algo es algo


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

Pues pon un ejemplo.


----------



## orbeo (8 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues pon un ejemplo.




Mensual desde 2014 en escala logarítmica


----------



## Josar (8 Ene 2021)

Ya están los trolls por aqui , que pesados


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

A tiesto, el problema no es cuanto va a bajar, sino cuanto va a subir


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> En semanal el RSI en 95 y velas tipo cobete. Está a punto de caramelo para meter un recorte del 50% y dejar analmente desgarrados con óxido en las heridas y ahí sal y limón a los que han entrado estos días presas del sr fomo.



El rsi no sirve de nada, es un indicador matemático que solo marca que hay muchas compras, si los institucionales persisten en sus compras, se puede tirar sobrecomprado mucho tiempo.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> Las ballenas no han tenido tiempo de comprar cuando estaba a 3k hace apenas unos meses, compran ahora que esta a 40k.
> Esto va a reventar en cualquier momento



Porque las ballenas de verdad no pueden comprar en un mercado iliquido, que un rojo entienda algún concepto básico de economía es como pedir peras al olmo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Durante el año 2021 BAJARÁ mucho con respecto al precio actual de casi 40.000 $. Aquí queda escrito. Y ya para nota voy a arriesgarme y digo que tocará de nuevo los 15.000 $.
> 
> Así que los que compran al precio actual con vistas a que a largo plazo siga subiendo se EQUIVOCAN.



Una cosa es que durante 2021 toque los 15.000$, cosa que todos los que llevamos BTC vemos bastante factible, incluso los 10.000$, igual que ha corregido en el pasado, y otra cosa es que a largo plazo no vaya a seguir subiendo. De todas maneras hablas de tocar los $15.000 como si fuese una ruina, cuando hasta hace un mes el ATH eran $19.000


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Durante el año 2021 BAJARÁ mucho con respecto al precio actual de casi 40.000 $. Aquí queda escrito. Y ya para nota voy a arriesgarme y digo que tocará de nuevo los 15.000 $.
> 
> Así que los que compran al precio actual con vistas a que a largo plazo siga subiendo se EQUIVOCAN.



Nunca volverás a ver bitcoin por debajo de 20k y probablemente 30k tampoco


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (8 Ene 2021)

Y ya tenemos puntual nuestro ATH de las 11:30.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

*41k*


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2021)

Estos 40 sientan mucho mejor que otros.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

42k pronto

@TIESTO4EVER con el culo en llamas


----------



## barborico (8 Ene 2021)

Sin duda en tu mente es real la burbuja de Bitcoin:



TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Sin duda en tu mente es real:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero en la realidad, el "otro lado" es el que esta burbujeado.


----------



## orbeo (8 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El rsi no sirve de nada, es un indicador matemático que solo marca que hay muchas compras, si los institucionales persisten en sus compras, se puede tirar sobrecomprado mucho tiempo.



Pero los institucionales compran OTC, no los verás en el order book de ningún exchange.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> 42k pronto
> 
> @TIESTO4EVER con el culo en llamas




Pues ya sabes, hipoteca tu casa, y compra Bitcoin. Después compras 3 casas. El movimiento se demuestra invirtiendo.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Una duda con las wallets: cuando se restablece una wallet mediante semilla también se recupera el histórico de transacciones realizadas anteriormente?


----------



## barborico (8 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, hipoteca tu casa, y compra Bitcoin. Después compras 3 casas. El movimiento se demuestra invirtiendo.



Sí, así demuestras que eres subnormal, poniendo más de lo que te puedes permitir perder.

Consejos financieros paco SL


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Sí, así demuestras que eres subnormal, poniendo más de lo que te puedes permitir perder.
> 
> Consejos financieros paco SL




¿Pero en qué quedamos?¿Sube o no sube al cielo? Que a mí me están vacilando con la subida en la cotización actual.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Estos 40 sientan mucho mejor que otros.



Bueno yo cuando cumplí 40 también me sentía bien, no te creas 
Los 40-50 es la mejor década para un hombre, para que no os desaniméis los imberbes


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Una duda con las wallets: cuando se restablece una wallet mediante semilla también se recupera el histórico de transacciones realizadas anteriormente?



Sí, el monedero buscará todas las transacciones que se hayan hecho en las claves públicas que deriven de esa semilla.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ene 2021)

Son los demás los que se me echan encima como fieras por plantear la duda de que Bitcoin siga subiendo e incluso de que empiece a bajar. Por tanto deben demostrar ellos con hechos sólidos que sus afirmaciones ROTUNDAS están fundamentadas, no yo.

No soy yo el que fomenta la euforia de que el Bitcoin seguirá subiendo hasta el cielo y que por tanto no comprar o dudar es de tontos.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Sí, el monedero buscará todas las transacciones que se hayan hecho en las claves públicas que deriven de esa semilla.



Lo hace de inmediato o tarda un tiempo?


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero los institucionales compran OTC, no los verás en el order book de ningún exchange.



No hay ya bitcois OTC, están comprando en coinbase con bots que meten compras como ametralladoras.


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo hace de inmediato o tarda un tiempo?



Depende del monedero, del tiempo desde que se haya generado, del número de transacciones que encuentre y de tu PC.
como respuesta general, si tarda más de un par de horas quizá se esté quedando colgado. Aún así, lo mejor es seguir esperando.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Depende del monedero, del tiempo desde que se haya generado, del número de transacciones que encuentre y de tu PC.
> como respuesta general, si tarda más de un par de horas quizá se esté quedando colgado. Aún así, lo mejor es seguir esperando.



Si el wallet antiguo estaba en legacy se puede abrir nuevo como segwell?


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si el wallet antiguo estaba en legacy se puede abrir nuevo como segwell?



Recupera las direcciones de tu monedero antiguo y crea uno nuevo segwit. Puedes mantener la semilla y variar el camino de derivación (derivation path).
Si esto te parece complicado mejor simplemente recupera las direcciones y crea un nuevo monedero, guardando bien la nueva semilla.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

Gente que en 2021 todavía cree que el precio de Bitcoin se irá a cero porque no tienen ninguna utilidad. Está pasando.


----------



## el cabrero (8 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Gente que en 2021 todavía cree que el precio de Bitcoin se irá a cero porque no tienen ninguna utilidad. Está pasando.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Gente que en 2021 todavía cree que el precio de Bitcoin se irá a cero porque no tienen ninguna utilidad. Está pasando.



Gente que cree que bitcoun bajara de 20k para el ellos. Esta pasando


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2021)

Ya apenas queda nada en los exchanges, hay una crisis de oferta


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya apenas queda nada en los exchanges, hay una crisis de oferta



Puedo vender shatosis a un Euro que me escriban mp


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya apenas queda nada en los exchanges, hay una crisis de oferta



Entrar ahora fuerte después de mi genial idea de salir a 26500€ sería rematar la cagada ¿no?


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Entrar ahora fuerte después de mi genial idea de salir a 26500€ sería rematar la cagada ¿no?



Ni idea, a corto plazo seguramente, a largo no.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

Entre los $10000 y los $40000 que ya se dijo a corto plazo, había un término medio. 

Ahora es cuestión de cada uno pensar, ¿realmente creo en lo que hace Bitcoin? 
¿Realmente lo entiendo y el valor que esto puede tener? 
¿Está el sistema en la mierda y una moneda deflacionaria con las cualidades de ser inconfiscable, de fácil transporte, inmediata, que las nuevas generaciones entienden, me podría proteger?


----------



## Indignado (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Entrar ahora fuerte después de mi genial idea de salir a 26500€ sería rematar la cagada ¿no?



¿Quieres entrar para hacer trading o a largo plazo?

Los que hablan de una gran bajada entiendo que creen que todo el mundo que esta comprando bitcoins es para especular a corto plazo , cuando las noticias hablan de que las ballenas están comprando para diversificar su capital .


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Entrar ahora fuerte después de mi genial idea de salir a 26500€ sería rematar la cagada ¿no?



Piensa que en algún momento el shatoshi alcanzará la paridad con el dólar, y el euro.
Si crees que eso no va suceder nunca, quédate con tus euros.
Y si sí, calcula cuantos satoshis compras con, digamos, 500€.


Calculadora online: Convertir Satoshi a Euro y Euros a Satoshi


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena a los que se metieron antes del 2018 y han holdeado estoicamente durante todo estos anhos de bajon. 

Nos hemos tenido que tragar mucha mierda pero ahora recogemos los frutos


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Piensa que en algún momento el shatoshi alcanzará la paridad con el dólar, y el euro.
> Si crees que eso no va suceder nunca, quédate con tus euros.
> Y si sí, calcula cuantos satoshis compras con, digamos, 500€.
> 
> ...





Indignado dijo:


> ¿Quieres entrar para hacer trading o a largo plazo?
> 
> Los que hablan de una gran bajada entiendo que creen que todo el mundo que esta comprando bitcoins es para especular a corto plazo , cuando las noticias hablan de que las ballenas están comprando para diversificar su capital .



Me gustaría confiar en que alcanzará esos valores y guardarlos a largo plazo, pero tras la subida de estos días veo mucho más probable una buena bajada y no quiero comérmela. Después de cagarla el otro día sacando todo, estoy experimentando con gaseosa, sólo 0.01 a ver qué beneficio soy capaz de sacar al día. Y mientras esperar a una corrección para volver a entrar. Lo hubiera hecho ya si no me hubieran fallado la aplicación con las alertas, o ayer si kraken no hubiera petado.


----------



## Obduliez (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Después de cagarla el otro día sacando todo, estoy experimentando con gaseosa, sólo 0.01 a ver qué beneficio soy capaz de sacar al día. Y mientras esperar a una corrección para volver a entrar.
> ...



Soy el menos indicado aquí para dar consejos, pero creo que ya te han dado unos cuantos y el más sensato que te han dado creo que es el de ir metiéndote de nuevo haciendo DCA. Quizás no mensualmente, sino semanalmente.


----------



## rayban00 (8 Ene 2021)

1 satoshi = 1 dolar


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Piensa que en algún momento el shatoshi alcanzará la paridad con el dólar, y el euro.
> Si crees que eso no va suceder nunca, quédate con tus euros.
> Y si sí, calcula cuantos satoshis compras con, digamos, 500€.
> 
> ...



Ciertamente es una posibilidad, pero entonces bitcoin no podrá comparar cosas por menos de 1 dollar


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ciertamente es una posibilidad, pero entonces bitcoin no podrá comparar cosas por menos de 1 dollar



Se puede modificar para poder meter más decimales a 1 BTC. Eso no es problema.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Se puede modificar para poder meter más decimales a 1 BTC. Eso no es problema.



¿Pero eso no sería como crear más masa monetaria?


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no sería como crear más masa monetaria?



No, sería como cortar las moneditas de 1 onza de oro en cachitos más pequeñitos.


----------



## MIP (8 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No, sería como cortar las moneditas de 1 onza de oro en cachitos más pequeñitos.



O como hacer un split de acciones, sin ampliar el capital claro.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No, sería como cortar las moneditas de 1 onza de oro en cachitos más pequeñitos.



Claro, 1€ es 1€, pero puedes dividirlo en céntimos. Pues igual un satoshi.

Bajará y corregirá seguro, cuando llegue el año nuevo chino habrá ventas allí para hacer cierto acopio. Yo si que espero una corrección dura, lo que pasa que se puede quedar por encima del anterior máximo (20k).


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Claro, 1€ es 1€, pero puedes dividirlo en céntimos. Pues igual un satoshi.
> 
> Bajará y corregirá seguro, cuando llegue el año nuevo chino habrá ventas allí para hacer cierto acopio. Yo si que espero una corrección dura, lo que pasa que se puede quedar por encima del anterior máximo (20k).



Yo creo que subirá a más de 100K y luego corregirá durante un tiempo hasta 75K o tal vez 50K.
Pero vamos, esto es una lotería, no puede saberse.

En cuanto a lo del año nuevo chino, creo que esta vez la cosa no depende tanto de China ni de los ahorradores chinos. No es dinero chino lo que está entrando a saco.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Yo creo que subirá a más de 100K y luego corregirá durante un tiempo hasta 75K o tal vez 50K.
> Pero vamos, esto es una lotería, no puede saberse.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del año nuevo chino, creo que esta vez la cosa no depende tanto de China ni de los ahorradores chinos. No es dinero chino lo que está entrando a saco.



Ya, pero hay mucho chino metido, y un x5/x10 es muy tentador.

La 1° burbuja llegó a 1200$, la 2° a 20000$ y esta, si se confirma, pues de momento casi 42000$. Si es logarítmico, tendrían que ser 6 cifras, pero normalmente eran valores x7 o x8 desde base hasta que corregía.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, pero hay mucho chino metido, y un x5/x10 es muy tentador.
> 
> La 1° burbuja llegó a 1200$, la 2° a 20000$ y esta, si se confirma, pues de momento casi 42000$. Si es logarítmico, tendrían que ser 6 cifras, pero normalmente eran valores x7 o x8 desde base hasta que corregía.



las 6 cifras no son nada descartables para esta onda, pero la corrección volverá a ser fuerte


----------



## Indignado (8 Ene 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, pero hay mucho chino metido, y un x5/x10 es muy tentador.
> 
> La 1° burbuja llegó a 1200$, la 2° a 20000$ y esta, si se confirma, pues de momento casi 42000$. Si es logarítmico, tendrían que ser 6 cifras, pero normalmente eran valores x7 o x8 desde base hasta que corregía.



En esta etapa del bitcoin el pequeño inversor tiene un peso pequeño en cuanto lo que puede caer , me parece más fiable fijarse el la devaluación del Dolar que en el año nuevo chino.

Para los amantes del chartismo , según este enlace : ¿Corre peligro el rally de Bitcoin? Por qué el nivel de los USD 30,000 no es el único a vigilar 



> Usando las herramientas de extensión de Fibonacci, la continuación del rally actual coloca los siguientes niveles de interés en los niveles de Fibonacci de 1.618 y 2.618, donde podrían ocurrir las próximas grandes correcciones. Esos niveles se encuentran actualmente *en $50,000 y $76,000*.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

Los 4xk abutren ya

No sense puede esperar mas para los 5xK ya


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Los 4xk abutren ya
> 
> No sense puede esperar mas para los 5xK ya



PAZ-CIENCIA colega, que acabamos de llegar a los 40K  , dale al menos unas horas.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

*nos Vamos a 1 million

27 millones en 2025*


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ene 2021)

Viajeros al cohete!!! Viajeros al cohete!!! Viajeros al cohete!!!


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2021)

Louis Armstrong? Pues como yo, entonces!
_Make Dixie Great again! _


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

Me parece que la subida hasta los 100K va a ser rápida, porque una vez que Wall Street y las multinacionales saben lo que va a pasar, y todo el mundo lo tiene claro, perder el tiempo esperando, viendo como otros compran barato y tú no, es tontería. Y creo que la cosa está ya bastante clara.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2021)

Lo que me está sorprendiendo es la hostia que se está llevando hoy el oro. Lo está haciendo muy mal para todo el papel que se está imprimiendo.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> *nos Vamos a 1 million
> 
> 27 millones en 2025*



De donde sacas tanto optimismo??? jajajaja


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Parece que esta tarde hay "ataque" bajista, aunque bitcoin de momento aguanta el tipo. Si permanece por encima de los 40k$ hoy se dispara


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo que me está sorprendiendo es la hostia que se está llevando hoy el oro. Lo está haciendo muy mal para todo el papel que se está imprimiendo.



Yo he aprovechado para comprar. A ver si regulan de una vez el tema del oro papel, me parece que hay muchos vendiendo vales a cambio de bitcoin.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

El oro papel pasará poco a poco a Bitcoin


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Cuantos millones d dollares mueve el oro papel?


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ene 2021)

Get early access to Strike Global
Send and receive instant international payments for less. We offer the fastest, cheapest, and most secure way to get instant remittances as well as full access to the Bitcoin network.
Sign up below for early access.


https://global.strike.me/?kid=1ENDP3

ya podeis apuntarse a lo de strike...


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 536823
> 
> Get early access to Strike Global
> Send and receive instant international payments for less. We offer the fastest, cheapest, and most secure way to get instant remittances as well as full access to the Bitcoin network.
> ...



Ayer me lo mire, pero usan LN que tal la seguridad??


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

Vil Vacunas dijo:


> KeMala Harris la falsa negra se convertirá el próximo 20 de Enero en la nueva presidente de Estados Unidos de NWO.
> 
> El abuelo está para decorar y firmar documentos que KeMala le pasé.
> 
> ...





Skull & Bones dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 536823
> 
> Get early access to Strike Global
> Send and receive instant international payments for less. We offer the fastest, cheapest, and most secure way to get instant remittances as well as full access to the Bitcoin network.
> ...



Se pueden enviar dolares y recibir bitcoin?


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Se pueden enviar dolares y recibir bitcoin?



parece que si...


With Strike, billions of unbanked individuals now have:


Access to synthetic and digital USD.
Access to P2P payments.
Access to free and instant international money transfers anywhere in the world at any time.
Access to bitcoin.
Neo-bank Account
All from your phone.
Strike is an interoperable open-network CashApp on steroids for the other 7,000,000,000 people on the planet.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

Mercados: - ATENCIÓN: Imágenes EXCLUSIVAS desde La Reserva Federal de Nueva York (ESTÁ PASANDO)


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El oro papel pasará poco a poco a Bitcoin



y el oro metal también.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> y el oro metal también.



No estoy de acuerdo.
Los que no han comprado oro aún, sí pueden desviarse a BTC.

Los que ya hemos comprado oro, no vamos a venderlo para comprar BTC.
Son dos mundos diferentes, e igual de interesantes. No son incompatibles para nada.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Los que no han comprado oro aún, sí pueden desviarse a BTC.
> 
> Los que ya hemos comprado oro, no vamos a venderlo para comprar BTC.
> Son dos mundos diferentes, e igual de interesantes. No son incompatibles para nada.



ambos compiten en ser reserva de valor.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> ambos compiten en ser reserva de valor.



Competir no significa eliminar.
Competir es que tu cartera de "reserva de valor", esté diversificada. Sea oro, plata, acciones, criptos, tierras, dólares, etc.

Y de éstas yo, por razones personales, solo considero dos opciones: oro y btc.
Salvo necesidad, yo no venderé mi oro ni por acciones, ni por plata, ni por tierras...ni por criptos.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Mi señora se ha encabronado y ha vuelto a meter todo lo que saqué a 26500.



kilerz dijo:


> ambos compiten en ser reserva de valor.



No me lo parece. En caso de guerras y fallos o control en las redes mejor no tenerlo todo ahí. Lo ideal sería volver al doble patrón.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Mi señora se ha encabronado y ha vuelto a meter todo lo que saqué a 26500.
> 
> 
> 
> No me lo parece. En caso de guerras y fallos o control en las redes mejor no tenerlo todo ahí. Lo ideal sería volver al doble patrón.



En caso de guerras lo ideal es tenerlo en btc, es más fácil de sacarlos del territorio.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Competir no significa eliminar.
> Competir es que tu cartera de "reserva de valor", esté diversificada. Sea oro, plata, acciones, criptos, tierras, dólares, etc.
> 
> Y de éstas yo, por razones personales, solo considero dos opciones: oro y btc.
> Salvo necesidad, yo no venderé mi oro ni por acciones, ni por plata, ni por tierras...ni por criptos.



Si triunfa, lo absorverá todo, es el bien con las mejores características para ser una reserva de valor.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> En caso de guerras lo ideal es tenerlo en btc, es más fácil de sacarlos del territorio.



Dependiendo de la circunstancias será mejor eso, u oro en forma de supositorio, o plata para mercadear o plomo para que no te roben los latunes. Hay que tener de todo.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Dependiendo de la circunstancias será mejor eso, u oro en forma de supositorio, o plata para mercadear o plomo para que no te roben los latunes. Hay que tener de todo.



Si hablamos de pre-internet ok, pero no puedes des-inventar internet. Hasta en venezuela que están en la mierda tienen aún internet.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Si hablamos de pre-internet ok, pero no puedes desinventar internet. Hasta en venezuela que están en la mierda tienen aún internet.



No estan en guerra en Venezuela. Para esto dependes de telefonica, vodafone y orange y de nodos, servidores y un puñado de exchanges. Depende de cómo sea uno de precavido/pesimista.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No estan en guerra en Venezuela. Para esto dependes de telefonica, vodafone y orange y de nodos, servidores y un puñado de exchanges. Depende de cómo sea uno de precavido/pesimista.



Precisamente si estás en una guerra, necesitas del btc, para huir con tu riqueza del país, es lo más inteligente. Intenta cruzar las fonteras con tus lingotitos.
Quedarse en un país en guerra es ser carne de cañón.
Para hacer transacciones puedes usar SMS mediante intermediario.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Precisamente si estás en una guerra, necesitas del btc, para huir con tu riqueza del país, es lo más inteligente. Intenta cruzar las fonteras con tus lingotitos.



No, en caso de tener cruzar la frontera lo haré con los lingotes que me permita la ley y con la semilla memorizada, y habiendo regalado el resto de lo antes citado a mi familia.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No, en caso de tener cruzar la frontera lo haré con los lingotes que me permita la ley y con la semilla memorizada, y habiendo regalado el resto de lo antes citado a mi familia.



Pues menuda reserva de valor más mala


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Son papelitos, mientras los estados sigan comprando oro no te preocupes. Bueno la plata meh.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No, en caso de tener cruzar la frontera lo haré con los lingotes que me permita la ley y con la semilla memorizada, y habiendo regalado el resto de lo antes citado a mi familia.



Y qué pasa si la ley te dice que es 0 gramos de oro como en 1933?


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

El oro es de betillas, mejor el iridio y el rodio. Aunque yo tengo algo de oro también, por si las moscas.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Si triunfa, lo absorverá todo, es el bien con las mejores características para ser una reserva de valor.



No, aunque triunfe no lo absorverá todo.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

No tiene que triunfar. YA ha triunfado.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No tiene que triunfar. YA ha triunfado.



Aún no hemos visto nada de todo su potencial.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Aún no hemos visto nada de todo su potencial.



Ya, pero es que eso ya es un nivel por encima de triunfar. Eso es hipertriunfar.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> El oro es de betillas, mejor el iridio y el rodio. Aunque yo tengo algo de oro también, por si las moscas.



Hacienda aprueba tu aportación mediante el Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido



kilerz dijo:


> Y qué pasa si la ley te dice que es 0 gramos de oro como en 1933?



Pues lo escondes para tus nietos, te los metes por el culo o aceptas la mierda de papelitos que te dan a cambio de la expropiación. ¿Que haremos si empiezan a prohibir exchanges, hacer conversiones a e-euros o a limitar internet a los ciudadanos.

También pueden decir que mis armas pasan a ser ilegales y tengo que entregarlas para su destrucción, o que el fiat solo sirva parar calentarse con él. Quién sabe.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

A este ritmo te sale más rentable comprar bitcoins que gastar la pasta en equipos de minería (comprados o alquilados). Aunque sea rentable tardarás en recuperar la inversión mucho más tiempo del que tardarás en doblar la pasta comprando bitcoin.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Hacienda aprueba tu aportación mediante el Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido
> 
> 
> Pues lo escondes para tus nietos, te los metes por el culo o aceptas la mierda de papelitos que te dan a cambio de la expropiación. ¿Que haremos si empiezan a prohibir exchanges, hacer conversiones a e-euros o a limitar internet a los ciudadanos.
> ...



Bueno, yo no tengo rodio, más que el que llevan por encima las joyas de mi señora. Iridio sí tengo, pero no como inversión, sino en las alizanzas: Iridium Rings | AMERICAN ELEMENTS ®

Sólo he comprado oro como metal de inversión, hace años. En el 2011 fue la última vez que compré.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Hacienda aprueba tu aportación mediante el Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido
> 
> 
> Pues lo escondes para tus nietos, te los metes por el culo o aceptas la mierda de papelitos que te dan a cambio de la expropiación. ¿Que haremos si empiezan a prohibir exchanges, hacer conversiones a e-euros o a limitar internet a los ciudadanos.
> ...



te piras a otro país con tus btc y santas pascuas. Por qué ibas a criar a tus hijos en semejante país?


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

El precio del oro sigue manipulado. Después de todo lo que leo en el hilo del oro y por otros sitios, no sería nada raro que algún día, si es que quieren, se podría poner en más de $30,000 la onza.

Pero sigo pensando que en ese caso la subida de Bitcoin es incontrolable y sí, ahí nos vamos al millón.

https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

Ya, pero los equipos se quedan desfasados cada x tiempo, porque el hardware mejora, y ya no salen rentables porque la competencia compra equipos nuevos y el hashrate sube también. Minar sólo sale rentable si tienes mucha pasta y estás dispuesto a hacer una inversión fuerte. Muchos que coñozco lo han aprendido por las malas. Todos ellos se han arrepentido de haber metido la pasta en minería en lugar de comprar bitcoin.

Pero si tú lo ves claro...


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, yo no tengo rodio, más que el que llevan por encima las joyas de mi señora. Iridio sí tengo, pero no como inversión, sino en las alizanzas: Iridium Rings | AMERICAN ELEMENTS ®
> 
> Sólo he comprado oro como metal de inversión, hace años. En el 2011 fue la última vez que compré.



Da envidia que en la mayor parte de USA ninguno de los metales nobles pague impuestos y aquí solo nos dejen el oro y porque lo usan los estados y los ricachones.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2021)

No lo hagas, te lo digo por experiencia propia, ese mundo es muy competitivo, compra BTC mejor.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> te piras a otro país con tus btc y santas pascuas. Por qué ibas a criar a tus hijos en semejante país?



Te lo juegas todo a que te dejen pirarte y a que no capen internet, das por hecho que te dejarán hacerlo. Si ponen pegas aparte del trezor y el portátil lleva billetes y unas de onzas, no vaya a ser que no haya wifi en el control para sobornar al guardia.


----------



## kilerz (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Te lo juegas todo a que te dejen pirarte y a que no capen internet, das por hecho que te dejarán hacerlo. Si ponen pegas aparte del trezor y el portátil lleva billetes y unas de onzas, no vaya a ser que no haya wifi en el control para sobornar al guardia.



No necesitas trezor, para qué? hay alternativas mejores.
Hombre, si nos ponemos en los peores de los escenarios, te la juegas a que te entren en casa con un detector de metales y una AK-47 apuntándote en la sien como no cantes dónde tienes guardado el oro.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ene 2021)

Pues haz bien los números antes de meterte en eso.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El precio del oro sigue manipulado. Después de todo lo que leo en el hilo del oro y por otros sitios, no sería nada raro que algún día, si es que quieren, se podría poner en más de $30,000 la onza.
> 
> Pero sigo pensando que en ese caso la subida de Bitcoin es incontrolable y sí, ahí nos vamos al millón.
> 
> https://www.usdebtclock.org/



Si meten mano al oro papel y empiezan a auditar venderán cupones a punta pala, el oro se hostiará temporalmente y el Bitcoin subirá. Pero luego se verá el oro que hay en realidad. (Tesoros USA y chino aparte, quién sabe lo que habrá ahí realmente).


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> No necesitas trezor, para qué? hay alternativas mejores.
> Hombre, si nos ponemos en los peores de los escenarios, te la juegas a que te entren en casa con un detector de metales y una AK-47 apuntándote en la sien como no cantes dónde tienes guardado el oro.



Haz el soborno en la frontera con Bitcoin, sí. Conéctaos, si no hay inhibidor de frecuencias, el guardia y tú y a ver como va ls transacción.

Hay formas de esconder bastante bien el oro a los detectores, también hablé de tener plomo haciendo poco atractivo entrar y ahí está el meme de la llave de 5$ para sacar semillas.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

O en españa si eres un okupa


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

Estaba mirando esto del Global Strike que acaba de salir para hacer envíos, pagos, cobros a través de la red bitcoin y su LN. Pero veo que para bajarmelo en vez de ser una aplicación se me mete en el Chrome y lo modifica. ¿Es eso normal? preferiría que fuera una aplicación


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

Está en inglés, pero os la recomiendo por lo de la volatilidad actual:

Bitcoin es la primera inversión de refugio seguro diseñada del mundo

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2020/12/...e-haven-investment-microstrategys-saylor.html


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuantos millones d dollares mueve el oro papel?










Hay que ser retrasado para meter dinero en esto, por mucho que uno no pueda/quiera estar guardando lingotitos en casa, pero más aún ahora con el auge de bitcoin, con el que los satoshis sí son realmente de uno.

PD: burbuja y las imágenes...
An Inside Look at the World's Biggest Paper Gold Market (visualcapitalist.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ene 2021)

Coinbase adquiere la plataforma Routefire para mejorar su servicio de trading (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Hay que ser retrasado para meter dinero en esto, por mucho que uno no pueda/quiera estar guardando lingotitos en casa, pero más aún ahora con el auge de bitcoin, con el que los satoshis sí son realmente de uno.
> 
> PD: burbuja y las imágenes...
> An Inside Look at the World's Biggest Paper Gold Market (visualcapitalist.com)



traduccion en googliano: Traductor de Google


----------



## mr nobody (8 Ene 2021)

gatillazo....


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> gatillazo....



Pues sí, parece que va a corregir fuerte


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El precio del oro sigue manipulado. Después de todo lo que leo en el hilo del oro y por otros sitios, no sería nada raro que algún día, si es que quieren, se podría poner en más de $30,000 la onza.
> 
> Pero sigo pensando que en ese caso la subida de Bitcoin es incontrolable y sí, ahí nos vamos al millón.
> 
> https://www.usdebtclock.org/



Si el oro sube a 30000 cosa posible, la Plata subiría a 1800-2000


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

Respuestas a algunas preguntas. De Lyn Alden.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ene 2021)

Mi mujer tiene más huevos para esto que yo, tiene cojones la cosa. Me dijo que no vendiera y no le hice caso y ahora que ha entrado en máximos durante el primer bajón estaba tan tranquila. Si para este verano sigue así le regalaré una camiseta que lleve HODL escrito en las tetas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Mi mujer tiene más huevos para esto que yo, tiene cojones la cosa. Me dijo que no vendiera y no le hice caso y ahora que ha entrado en máximos durante el primer bajón estaba tan tranquila. Si para este verano sigue así le regalaré una camiseta que lleve HODL escrito en las tetas.



Hazle caso y nunca la dejes escapar.


----------



## loraid (9 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Aquí llego yo a imponer un poco de cordura de nuevo. ¿Pero alguien cree que esta subida se puede mantener indefinidamente?¿Que en el transcurso de este año no caerá hasta sabe Dios que nivel? Yo no sé hasta que nivel caerá, pero por mojarme diré que hasta el inicio de la subida vertical. Felicidades a los que compraron en 2016 o antes, pero los que compran actualmente se EQUIVOCAN. Aquí queda escrito para futuros owneds.



solo tienes que mirar las burbujas de 2013 y 2017, el pico ese que ves, se va convertir en un grano de arena en el suelo


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

*Bill Miller dice que Bitcoin se vuelve menos riesgoso cuanto más alto es el precio*


“Se vuelve menos riesgoso cuanto más alto sube”, dijo Bill Miller sobre bitcoin.
El famoso inversor de valor dijo que cree que el precio de la moneda digital podría aumentar un 100% en los próximos 12 a 18 meses.
Bitcoin cotizaba a más de $ 40,000 por moneda el viernes por la tarde.


El inversionista de valor Bill Miller dijo el viernes que cree que poseer bitcoin se convierte en una decisión de inversión más segura cuanto más alto sea el precio de la moneda digital.
Bitcoin cotizaba a más de $ 40,000 por moneda el viernes por la tarde, después de haber registrado un récord de casi $ 42,000 al principio del día . La criptomoneda ha estado en racha desde marzo, que coincide con los gobiernos de todo el mundo que realizan esfuerzos de estímulo masivo para compensar los impactos de la pandemia de coronavirus.

“Se vuelve menos riesgoso cuanto más alto sube” porque aún es temprano en el ciclo de adopción, dijo Miller en “The Exchange”. “Eso es lo contrario de lo que sucede con la mayoría de las acciones”.

“La oferta total de Bitcoin está creciendo menos del 2% al año y es obvio por el precio que la demanda está creciendo mucho, mucho más rápido que eso. Mientras eso se obtenga, es probable que bitcoin suba y tal vez considerablemente más ”, agregó Miller, fundador y director de inversiones de Miller Value Partners.

Miller, quien administró un fondo que superó al S&P 500 durante 15 años consecutivos mientras estuvo en Legg Mason, dijo que no tenía un precio objetivo específico para bitcoin, sino que tenía “expectativas de precio”.
“Creo que bitcoin ... probablemente debería subir entre un 50% y un 100% desde aquí en los próximos 12 a 18 meses. Y si me preguntaran por encima o por debajo, definitivamente diría que es mucho más probable que sea más alto que más bajo ”, dijo.


*Volatilidad como norma*
Bitcoin ha tenido correcciones dramáticas en el pasado , y Miller advirtió a los inversores que es poco probable que la volatilidad de la criptomoneda desaparezca pronto, incluso si más inversores institucionales la respaldan. “Creo que si no puedes aceptar eso, probablemente no deberías tener bitcoins”, dijo.

“Bitcoin tiende a moverse en rachas, que tienden a ir seguidas de correcciones”, agregó Miller. “Creo que ha habido tres correcciones del 80%, lo que es normal en este tipo de tecnología muy, muy temprana con un mercado total direccionable muy, muy grande”.

El precio de bitcoin ha experimentado un fuerte aumento, particularmente durante el otoño y el año nuevo. Desde el 1 de septiembre, el valor de la moneda digital ha aumentado aproximadamente un 230%.

Se ha atribuido a una mayor adopción por parte de los inversores institucionales que ayudó a impulsar el aumento, con Paul Tudor Jones y Stanley Druckenmiller lanzando bitcoin como una sólida cobertura contra la inflación. Rick Rieder de BlackRock lo promocionó en noviembre como una alternativa potencial al oro .




Bill Miller says bitcoin becomes less risky the higher the price goes


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Estamos de rebajas. Últimas unidades. Rápido que se agotan.


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Entrar ahora fuerte después de mi genial idea de salir a 26500€ sería rematar la cagada ¿no?



Yo en tu caso lo que haría sería dividir todo el dinero que tienes para meter en dos mitades:
- La primera mitad la guardas esperando una corrección fuerte como hasta ahora
- La otra mitad para DCA, úsala para hacer compras semanales sin importar como esté el precio.

Si la corrección llega, tienes pasta para comprar. Pero si no llega y sigue subiendo, al menos no se te queda cara de gili


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Estamos de rebajas. Últimas unidades. Rápido que se agotan.




El próximo fin de semana estará más bajo que hoy. Aquí queda escrito.


----------



## uhnitas (9 Ene 2021)

De los mejores memes.


----------



## MIP (9 Ene 2021)

Por fin un poco de Análisis Técnico de calidad, veamos la nueva figura chartista conocida como HODLigator o Bitcocodrilo


----------



## Tin Rope (9 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> De los mejores memes.



Traduce nene, que en la foto no entra el traductor


----------



## uhnitas (9 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Traduce nene, que en la foto no entra el traductor



Me falta vocabulario económico seguro pero viene a significar que bitcoin actúa como capa base para el asentamiento de grandes lotes de transacciones.

Visa, PayPal, Mastercard, Venmo...hacen su función como instrumentos para el intercambio, son un capa superior a la capa base, pero no asientan esas transacciones de una en una en la capa base del sistema sobre el que operan, son los bancos los que fuera de foco realizan estas liquidaciones entre ellos periódicamente con grandes lotes de transacciones.

Imagino que el BIS (Bank of international settlements) juega un papel ahí. 

El equivalente a esos que he citado para el sistema bitcoin serán los strike o lighting network que se están desarrollando.

Ahí reside un gran poder de bitcoin.


----------



## loraid (9 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El próximo fin de semana estará más bajo que hoy. Aquí queda escrito.



si no esta te vas del hilo y dejas de dar la brasa?


----------



## Tin Rope (9 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Me falta vocabulario económico seguro pero viene a significar que bitcoin actúa como capa base para el asentamiento de grandes lotes de transacciones.
> 
> Visa, PayPal, Mastercard, Venmo...hacen su función como instrumentos para el intercambio, son un capa superior a la capa base, pero no asientan esas transacciones de una en una en la capa base del sistema sobre el que operan, son los bancos los que fuera de foco realizan estas liquidaciones entre ellos periódicamente con grandes lotes de transacciones.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices lo sé(lo entiendo, lo hemos hablado muchas veces en burbuja), lo que no sé es lo que dice la foto. No se inglés, Algo así como ¿lo que siempre ha sido?
Y un tipo apunta a otro para matarlo a traición, que mira hacia el futuro (las capas de operaciones globales esas) para que no pueda liberarse del yugo de la opresión. Algo así no?


----------



## uhnitas (9 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Lo que dices lo sé(lo entiendo, lo hemos hablado muchas veces en burbuja), lo que no sé es lo que dice la foto. No se inglés, Algo así como ¿lo que siempre ha sido?
> Y un tipo apunta a otro para matarlo a traición, que mira hacia el futuro (las capas de operaciones globales esas) para que no pueda liberarse del yugo de la opresión. Algo así no?



La parte de la pistola no le encuentro tanto significado.

La parte de: espera, entonces es una capa base para transacciones grandes?

(ni medio de pago, ni ponzi, ni medio especulativo como principal)

Y la respuesta de: siempre lo ha sido.

Zanjando los múltiples debates que generaron las guerras de forks.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ene 2021)

Vengo de poner el hilo en el principal.
Sanchez va a emitir la mayor cantidad de deuda pública DE TODA LA HISTORIA DE ESPAÑA: 300.000.000.000 de euros.

Por supuesto se suman a los 1.300.000.000.000 euros de deuda que ya tenemos.
El Tesoro recorta sus planes en 10.000 millones, pero la emisión de deuda bruta en 2021 será la mayor de la historia

Generaciones de Españoles van pagarlo caro durante décadas.
Pero la burbuja es el BTC


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vengo de poner el hilo en el principal.
> Sanchez va a emitir la mayor cantidad de deuda pública DE TODA LA HISTORIA DE ESPAÑA: 300.000.000.000 de euros.
> 
> Por supuesto se suman a los 1.300.000.000.000 euros de deuda que ya tenemos.
> ...



Que disfruten siendo pobres. 

Alguno empieza a abrir los ojos, pero poco más se puede hacer. Aquí tienen toda la info.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> La parte de la pistola no le encuentro tanto significado.
> 
> La parte de: espera, entonces es una capa base para transacciones grandes?
> 
> ...



settlement -> liquidación, zanjamiento, resolución

settle -> liquidar, terminar

Lo apunta con una pistola porque va a "liquidarlo", a parte, lleva una bandera de los iuesei, es decir, que el dólar va a ser "liquidado" por Bitcoin.


----------



## calaminox (9 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Que disfruten siendo pobres.
> 
> Alguno empieza a abrir los ojos, pero poco más se puede hacer. Aquí tienen toda la info.



Que cabrones...piden ese dinero que tarde o temprano llegará a la masa en forma de efectivo...y cuando se ponga en marcha el euro digital ( ver las condiciones de generacion de nuevos euros )...podrán seguir generando ya que la condicion es euro digital creado euro fisico quemado....por eso estan las materias primas por las nubes..vamos a flipar...Hold y DCA tocan más tiempo del previsto..


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Morgan Stanley Boosts Stake in Bitcoin-Laden MicroStrategy to 10.9% - CoinDesk


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Elon Musk volviendo a hacer de las suyas. El troll de trolles. 

Ben Mezrich dice que nunca volverá a rechazar que le paguen en Bitcoin. 

Y le responde... Yo tampoco.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ciertamente es una posibilidad, pero entonces bitcoin no podrá comparar cosas por menos de 1 dollar



No pasa nada, si una cosa cuesta 0.50 pues compramos 2 unidades y ya está. O le dejamos 0.50 de propina que para eso seriamos ultra ricos.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no sería como crear más masa monetaria?



¿ Si tu tienes un billete de 50€ y lo cambias por 10 billetes de 5€ tienes mas masa monetaria ?

¿ Si tienes una pizza cortada en 4 trozos y la cortas en 8 trozos tienes mas pizza de la que tenias antes ?


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Solamente Bitcoin.


----------



## rayban00 (9 Ene 2021)

Pues creo que nos acercamos a esta cifra:


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy esperando a que monten una ciudad en Marte pa irme de este apestoso planeta. Según Musk, se podrá ir por el precio de una casa. Si ahora acepta Bitcoin, eso facilita las cosas.

Nexus Aurora - Space Ventures - Global Innovation Network

Nexus Aurora, ciudad-estado marciana libertaria open source.


----------



## rayban00 (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando a que monten una ciudad en Marte pa irme de este apestoso planeta. Según Musk, se podrá ir por el precio de una casa. Si ahora acepta Bitcoin, eso facilita las cosas.
> 
> Nexus Aurora - Space Ventures - Global Innovation Network
> 
> Nexus Aurora, ciudad-estado marciana libertaria open source.



¿Pero las marcianas están buenas? (si es que existen)


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El próximo fin de semana estará más bajo que hoy. Aquí queda escrito.



Y en vez de abrir un corto y ganar dinero con ello prefieres venir a contarlo a un foro para advertirnos a los demás. Joder que buena persona eres, muchas gracias.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Pero las marcianas están buenas? (si es que existen)



Habrá que esperar a que nazcan para saberlo.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Proyecto de Nexus Aurora, ganador del concurso de Mars Society para diseñar la primera ciudad de Marte:
https://nexusaurora.com/report.pdf

Echadle un vistazo, merece la pena.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (9 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Pero las marcianas están buenas? (si es que existen)



De momento has de conformarte con las murcianas.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Ene 2021)

Chicos preguntas de novato, tengo en Coinbase invitaciones para cursos en Stellar Lumens y Compound, me dan 10 usd por cada invitacion aceptada, si copio lso enlaces en el foro es un win win?


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ene 2021)

Cuidado con lo que os creéis!!


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuidado con lo que os creéis!!



Menudo troll fumeta, Elon


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuidado con lo que os creéis!!



Su fortuna vale eso más o menos. Es un trolazo.

Se supone que Musk es el más rico del mundo, y realmente tiene, al cambio, menos de la mitad de lo que se supone que tiene Satoshi Nakamoto.
Nakamoto es el más rico realmente (que se sepa).


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Off-topic

No me acordaba de que en este foro te dan trofeos.
Por otro lado, al final tendré que agradecer al palentino vendido haberse cargado su foro y encontrar la verdadera alternativa.


----------



## _______ (9 Ene 2021)

_*52k 

edito: perdon no se como tenia en dolares australianos

jodeeer casi me da un vuelco el corazon

Ya veia los 100k*_


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuidado con lo que os creéis!!



esa direccion es falsa, no es elon musk


@shitpostchimp

la autentica es esta... 

@elonmusk


----------



## Porestar (9 Ene 2021)

Empiezo a pensar que ayer no fue buen momento para reentrar...


----------



## _______ (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Proyecto de Nexus Aurora, ganador del concurso de Mars Society para diseñar la primera ciudad de Marte:
> https://nexusaurora.com/report.pdf
> 
> Echadle un vistazo, merece la pena.



Que no hay viajes espacialds ni especio exterior! Es todo fake financiado con dinero fake de impresora!! De que te sirven los bitcoins si vas a estar dormido y vivir dormido en una farsa. 

Bitcoin tiene que ser un ticket para descubrir la verdad. 
.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> esa direccion es falsa, no es elon musk
> 
> 
> @shitpostchimp
> ...



Había picado, gracias


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que ayer no fue buen momento para reentrar...



¿A qué plazo? A largo plazo siempre es una buena inversión.







Si cree que llega tarde a la fiesta de Bitcoin, piénselo de nuevo. Los rendimientos ajustados al riesgo de Bitcoin han estado en los mismos niveles altos durante 6 años consecutivos. Superando claramente a cualquier otra clase de activos desde sus inicios. 




Actualización: 
- nunca volveremos a ver $ 20k
- $ 25k tomarán un cisne negro para perforar, aumentando $ 500 por día. 
- $ 30k es un apoyo formidable. 

El 30% es el retroceso máximo proyectado una vez que BTC alcance la estructura actual (cambiando rápidamente). 
(Modelado a partir de la acción del precio frente a las entradas de capital)


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Que no hay viajes espacialds ni especio exterior! Es todo fake financiado con dinero fake de impresora!! De que te sirven los bitcoins si vas a estar dormido y vivir dormido en una farsa.
> 
> Bitcoin tiene que ser un ticket para descubrir la verdad.
> .



Haré HODL en Marte.


----------



## _______ (9 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que ayer no fue buen momento para reentrar...



La cagada fue salir pero hagas lo que hagas puedes llevarte sustos ahora, quieres pillar la entrada perfecta y eso no lo ha hecho nadie nunca. No digo que no se pueda vender y mañana este a 30 pero también puedes vender y mañana esta a 50 y vuelves a entrar y pierdes más o directamenteesperas más y pierdes mucho más. 

Mejor esperar a finales de año, estar eufórico ahí porque ya está mucho o más alto después tirarte de los pelos cuando baje de 400k a 60k o de 1 millón a 80k y después esperar la travesía por el desierto hasta 2025 y ver que ya nunca más será una mala entrada


----------



## calaminox (9 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> De momento has de conformarte con las murcianas.



Perfecto..tuve una novia de un pueblo de murcia que estaba de escándalo


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Yo personalmente no recomiendo tradear con Bitcoin a no ser que tengas un buen colchón de Satoshis (o Bitcoins) y quieras ganar unos pocos euros o hacer una locura mayor. Perderás tu posición.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ene 2021)

creo que dijo que tenia medio bitcoin....


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

La censura a la que están sometiendo a Trump y a la gente de derechas en internet, a raiz de lo del capitolio, es bestial. Las putas empresas de Silicon Valley tienen al mundo cogido con correa. Te da una idea del control que tienen sobre nosotros. Y ya no digamos los bancos. En cualquier momento pueden empezar congelar cuentas bancarias acusándote de terrorista doméstico o fascista o vete a saber. Hoy han aterrizado un avión porque un par de mujeres estaban hablando en sus asientos, entre ellas, en una conversación privada, a favor de Trump. Las han desembarcado del avión. Es el puto gran hermano, el NWO. Bitcoin es una patada con bota de puntera de acero en todos los putos huevos del NWO. Con él no nos podrán incautar nuestro dinero ni podrán censurar nuestro poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> La censura a la que están sometiendo a Trump y a la gente de derechas en internet, a raiz de lo del capitolio, es bestial. Las putas empresas de Silicon Valley tienen al mundo cogido con correa. Te da una idea del control que tienen sobre nosotros. Y ya no digamos los bancos. En cualquier momento pueden empezar congelar cuentas bancarias acusándote de terrorista doméstico o fascista o vete a saber. Hoy han aterrizado un avión porque un par de mujeres estaban hablando en sus asientos, entre ellas, en una conversación privada, a favor de Trump. Las han desembarcado del avión. Es el puto gran hermano, el NWO. Bitcoin es una patada con bota de puntera de acero en todos los putos güevos del NWO. Con él no nos podrán incautar nuestro dinero ni podrán censurar nuestro poder adquisitivo.



esto me tiene HIPER mosca....encima viniendo del 'crypto valley' 

Bitcoin Will Be Accepted for Tax Payments in Swiss Canton Zug Next Year | Taxes Bitcoin News


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> esto me tiene HIPER mosca....encima viniendo del 'crypto valley'
> 
> Bitcoin Will Be Accepted for Tax Payments in Swiss Canton Zug Next Year | Taxes Bitcoin News



¿Por qué te tiene mosca?


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Por qué te tiene mosca?



coño lee.

donde está la gracia si 'hacienda' te deja pagar en BTC o ETH xDD

no te huele a indicio de algo?


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Yo les seguiré pagando en sus papelitos muy tranquilamente por ahora. Mis Satoshis no se mueven.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> coño lee.
> 
> donde está la gracia si 'hacienda' te deja pagar en BTC o ETH xDD
> 
> no te huele a indicio de algo?



A indicio de que Bitcoin no puede pararse ni controlarse y algunos estados se han dado cuenta de que es mejor conseguir la mayor cantidad de bitcoins lo antes posible, antes de que valgan mucho más. Bitcoin es, como dijo BlueArrow, un hecho consumado, no ha pedido permiso y no lo necesita para operar. Cada minuto que pasa en funcionamiento socava la autoridad de los estados. A éstos no les está quedando más remedio que aceptarlo y surbirse al carro. Intentar luchar contra él será contraproducente, cosa que ya han entendido. Es mejor conseguir la mayor cantidad cuanto antes para respaldar con ella tu banco central o tu economía. ¿Qué mejor forma de hacerse con bitcoins que mediante impuestos?


----------



## Porestar (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Hoy han aterrizado un avión porque un par de mujeres estaban hablando en sus asientos, entre ellas, en una conversación privada, a favor de Trump. Las han desembarcado del avión.



WAT? tienes enlace  ?


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> WAT? tienes enlace  ?



Está en tweeter, no lo encuentro en el historial, lo ví como comentario de respuesta a un tweet que habrí hace unas horas. He visto cientos de tweets hoy, no creo que lo pueda encontrar.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (9 Ene 2021)

Igual pregunto una tontería, me decís tonta y ya, pero...

Soy autónoma, de las que hacen 30-35 facturas al año, que son los "eventos" en los que trabajo a lo largo de ese año (en 2020 he estado en la mierda por las regulaciones covid).
En mi web, desde donde se me contrata, tengo mi tarifa en euros. Creéis que podría dar la opción de cobrar en 0,X BTC?
Yo ni de coña pagaría en BTC, pero si ofrezco una rebaja tipo del 20% respecto al precio en euros, quizá alguno de mis clientes se anima si es que tiene mucho BTC... Sería precioso, pero es factible? (por Hacienda digo) ... Obviamente, no les haría factura numerada etc, sería un intercambio privado, por eso pregunto si sería legal. (En España, pero alguno de mis clientes pagan desde Europa).


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> A indicio de que Bitcoin no puede pararse ni controlarse y algunos estados se han dado cuenta de que es mejor conseguir la mayor cantidad de bitcoins lo antes posible, antes de que valgan mucho más. Bitcoin es, como dijo BlueArrow, un hecho consumado, no ha pedido permiso y no lo necesita para operar. Cada minuto que pasa en funcionamiento socava la autoridad de los estados. A éstos no les está quedando más remedio que aceptarlo y surbirse al carro. Intentar luchar contra él será contraproducente, cosa que ya han entendido. Es mejor conseguir la mayor cantidad cuanto antes para respaldar con ella tu banco central o tu economía. ¿Qué mejor forma de hacerse con bitcoins que mediante impuestos?



Sé que es utópico, pero si pudiera no financiaría ningún Estado-Nación con mis satoshis.

Si quieren sacar sus CBDCs ya tengo cómo conseguirlas. Pero pagar impuestos a un Estado que no ha hecho más que meter miedo y dificultades a la hora de conseguirlos... Muy caro les va a salir conseguirlos.

*Miami Mayor Francis Suarez is exploring putting a percentage of his city’s treasury reserves in bitcoin. Miami is currently working on accepting the cryptocurrency as a means of payment for city services and taxes* .

Miami's Mayor Considers Putting Some of City's Treasury Reserves in Bitcoin | Regulation Bitcoin News

Si es como aquello de las pizzas, me parece perfecto, pero al pequeño y mediano ahorrador, desde mi punto de vista, no le conviene a corto ni a mediano plazo.


----------



## calaminox (9 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> coño lee.
> 
> donde está la gracia si 'hacienda' te deja pagar en BTC o ETH xDD
> 
> no te huele a indicio de algo?



No se porque te enfadas...significa el inicio del reseteo...si tiemnes criptos es fantástico...otra cosa es la nueva dictadura que nos van a imponer...


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Igual pregunto una tontería, me decís tonta y ya, pero...
> 
> Soy autónoma, de las que hacen 30-35 facturas al año, que son los "eventos" en los que trabajo a lo largo de ese año (en 2020 he estado en la mierda por las regulaciones covid).
> En mi web, desde donde se me contrata, tengo mi tarifa en euros. Creéis que podría dar la opción de cobrar en 0,X BTC?
> Yo ni de coña pagaría en BTC, pero si ofrezco una rebaja tipo del 20% respecto al precio en euros, quizá alguno de mis clientes se anima si es que tiene mucho BTC... Sería precioso, pero es factible? (por Hacienda digo) ... Obviamente, no les haría factura numerada etc, sería un intercambio privado, por eso pregunto si sería legal. (En España, pero alguno de mis clientes pagan desde Europa).



¿Has leído esto?
¿Qué hay que tener en cuenta al realizar una factura en bitcoin?

De todas formas, no sé si tendrá mucha razón el artículo. Yo creo que lo mejor es operar con una empresa en un paraíso fiscal, como la Isla Nieves, a través de la que facturas. Las empresas allí son completamente opacas y nadie en su sano juicio te puede demandar.

Librestado: aprende a liberarte del peso del Estado


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Has leído esto?
> ¿Qué hay que tener en cuenta al realizar una factura en bitcoin?
> 
> De todas formas, no sé si tendrá mucha razón el artículo. Yo creo que lo mejor es operar con una empresa en un paraíso fiscal, como la Isla Nieves, a través de la que facturas. Las empresas allí son completamente opacas y nadie en su sano juicio te puede demandar.
> ...



Lo echo un ojo, gracias. No tengo tanto volumen de facturación como para operar desde fuera. Ojalá.

Pero sí que la administración me despluma, como a todos.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Sé que es utópico, pero si pudiera no financiaría ningún Estado-Nación con mis satoshis.
> 
> Si quieren sacar sus CBDCs ya tengo cómo conseguirlas. Pero pagar impuestos a un Estado que no ha hecho más que meter miedo y dificultades a la hora de conseguirlos... Muy caro les va a salir conseguirlos.
> 
> ...



Desde luego yo no pagaré ningún impuesto en bitcoins. Primero porque no me interesa darle información de más al bobierno y, segundo, porque no se merecen mis preciados satoshis.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Desde luego yo no pagaré ningún impuesto en bitcoins. Primero porque no me interesa darle información de más al bobierno y, segundo, porque no se merecen mis preciados satoshis.



Es que solo de imaginarme al Coletas y a Pedro Sánchez insinuar esa posibilidad ya tengo nutrición hasta 2050.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution

Se supone que Satoshi Nakamoto tiene más de 1 millón de bitcoins, no sé cuales serán sus direcciones, no parece que los tenga todos en la misma, los tendrá repartidos. Por ahí hay artículos que hablan de cuales son las direcciones (supuestamente de él, pero no se sabe).


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> WAT? tienes enlace  ?






Era en Parler


----------



## Porestar (9 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 538726



¿Es de Parler? Como sea verdad hace falta incrementar la inversión en plomo.


----------



## MIP (9 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Yo les seguiré pagando en sus papelitos muy tranquilamente por ahora. Mis Satoshis no se mueven.



Ley de Gresham MANDA.


----------



## tastas (9 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Igual pregunto una tontería, me decís tonta y ya, pero...
> 
> Soy autónoma, de las que hacen 30-35 facturas al año, que son los "eventos" en los que trabajo a lo largo de ese año (en 2020 he estado en la mierda por las regulaciones covid).
> En mi web, desde donde se me contrata, tengo mi tarifa en euros. Creéis que podría dar la opción de cobrar en 0,X BTC?
> Yo ni de coña pagaría en BTC, pero si ofrezco una rebaja tipo del 20% respecto al precio en euros, quizá alguno de mis clientes se anima si es que tiene mucho BTC... Sería precioso, pero es factible? (por Hacienda digo) ... Obviamente, no les haría factura numerada etc, sería un intercambio privado, por eso pregunto si sería legal. (En España, pero alguno de mis clientes pagan desde Europa).



De lo que he escuchado en los podcast de Lunaticoin con Cristina Carrascosa, lo mejor es pasar de líos con los ladrones de Hacienda.
Cobra en euros cámbialos a BTC mes a mes.
Ya habrá empresas extranjeras que nos den servicios a cambio de BTC.


----------



## orbeo (9 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> _*52k
> 
> edito: perdon no se como tenia en dolares australianos
> 
> ...



Jeje eso mismo me pasó ayer


----------



## calaminox (9 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Igual pregunto una tontería, me decís tonta y ya, pero...
> 
> Soy autónoma, de las que hacen 30-35 facturas al año, que son los "eventos" en los que trabajo a lo largo de ese año (en 2020 he estado en la mierda por las regulaciones covid).
> En mi web, desde donde se me contrata, tengo mi tarifa en euros. Creéis que podría dar la opción de cobrar en 0,X BTC?
> Yo ni de coña pagaría en BTC, pero si ofrezco una rebaja tipo del 20% respecto al precio en euros, quizá alguno de mis clientes se anima si es que tiene mucho BTC... Sería precioso, pero es factible? (por Hacienda digo) ... Obviamente, no les haría factura numerada etc, sería un intercambio privado, por eso pregunto si sería legal. (En España, pero alguno de mis clientes pagan desde Europa).



gran idea, no obstante por si alguien del CNI o similares ve este hilo, que sepa que mi opinión es que debemos comportarnos como grandes cuidadanos y cumplir la legalidad vigente...y que quede por escrito que la persona que escribe desde el alias calaminox insta a cumplir con la misma permanentemente, asimismo indicar que mis deseos de prosperar son debidos a que quiero parecerme a nuestro excelentisimo y amado vicepresidente , teniendo un casoplón, una mujer joven e invierto para poder imitarle y no por avaricia, especulación o ideas de ninguna otra indole ,a las expresadas a diario por eser maravilloso ser que a venido a este mundo a repartir prosperidad y felicidad infinita, que quede constancia por escrito, que lo que hago es para ser como ese gran hombre, por si algun juez ve esto o agente, gracias y que tengan una maravillosa vida.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ene 2021)

@DonaldTrumpOFFlCIAL - DonaldTrumpOFFlCIAL - James Bulger & Hunter making deals with CCP...

es este el parler de trump??


----------



## Nailuj2000 (9 Ene 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> gran idea, no obstante por si alguien del CNI o similares ve este hilo, que sepa que mi opinión es que debemos comportarnos como grandes cuidadanos y cumplir la legalidad vigente...y que quede por escrito que la persona que escribe desde el alias calaminox insta a cumplir con la misma permanentemente, asimismo indicar que mis deseos de prosperar son debidos a que quiero parecerme a nuestro excelentisimo y amado vicepresidente , teniendo un casoplón, una mujer joven e invierto para poder imitarle y no por avaricia, especulación o ideas de ninguna otra indole ,a las expresadas a diario por eser maravilloso ser que a venido a este mundo a repartir prosperidad y felicidad infinita, que quede constancia por escrito, que lo que hago es para ser como ese gran hombre, por si algun juez ve esto o agente, gracias y que tengan una maravillosa vida.



No te harán caso si no lo escribes en lenguaje inclusivo.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> @DonaldTrumpOFFlCIAL - DonaldTrumpOFFlCIAL - James Bulger & Hunter making deals with CCP...
> 
> es este el parler de trump??



Ni idea.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> @DonaldTrumpOFFlCIAL - DonaldTrumpOFFlCIAL - James Bulger & Hunter making deals with CCP...
> 
> es este el parler de trump??



https://parler.com/profile/TeamTrump/posts


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ene 2021)

El precio de Bitcoin podría llegar a niveles insospechados dado el estímulo de $3 billones que Biden está preparando (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ene 2021)

Chamath Palihapitiya ve a Bitcoin como un seguro contra la incertidumbre mundial (cointelegraph.com)


> *Palihapitiya dijo que cree que Bitcoin probablemente alcanzará los USD 200,000 en algún punto.* *"La razón es porque, cada vez que ves que todo esto que está sucediendo, te recuerda que wow nuestros líderes no son tan confiables y fiables como solían ser",* le dijo a CNBC en una entrevista el jueves. Añadiendo:
> 
> 
> > "Así que, por si acaso, realmente necesitamos tener algún tipo, ya sabes, un seguro que podamos mantener debajo de nuestra almohada y que nos dé algún acceso a una cobertura no correlacionada".​
> ...


----------



## loraid (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que ayer no fue buen momento para reentrar...



huelo desde aqui a weakhand, a partir de ahora deja que tu mujer tome las desiciones


----------



## Agosto (10 Ene 2021)

*El precio de Bitcoin podría entrar en erupción dado el estímulo de $3 billones que Biden está preparando

El precio de Bitcoin podría entrar en erupción dado el estímulo de $3 billones que Biden está preparando Por CoinTelegraph*


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

¿FOMO del sábado noche? Con el frío que hace en la calle...


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Ene 2021)




----------



## Porestar (10 Ene 2021)

loraid dijo:


> huelo desde aqui a weakhand, a partir de ahora deja que tu mujer tome las desiciones



Lo curioso es que si no fuera por mí no tendría mos Bitcoin, metales ni cuentas fuera, estaría todo en Bankia o Satander pudriéndose


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿FOMO del sábado noche? Con el frío que hace en la calle...



bailemos pues....


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

Al menos que estamos en casa, ponemos un poco de ritmo a la noche, que es sábado y en otras circunstancias, sería distinto...


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

Artículo de The Economist... Bueno, no sé, lo mismo hace falta alguna señal más, carteles con luces de colores o algo así... ¿No era una Ponzi?




*¿Las entidades financieras se están acercando a Bitcoin?*
Algunos financieros ven la criptomoneda como una cobertura contra la inflación


el 3 de enero de 2009, un titular en la portada del _Times_ decía: “Canciller al borde del segundo rescate de los bancos”, una referencia a los esfuerzos del gobierno británico para salvar el sistema financiero del país del colapso. Cuando Satoshi Nakamoto, el misterioso inventor de bitcoin, creó las primeras 50 monedas, ahora llamado "bloque de génesis", incrustó permanentemente la fecha y ese titular en los datos. El texto oculto era un grito de batalla digital. Nakamoto había decidido que era hora de algo nuevo: una criptomoneda descentralizada, libre del control de gobiernos y bancos centrales.

El Sr. Nakamoto ha desaparecido de la vista del público, pero su invento ha ganado prominencia y últimamente también ha aumentado su valor. Primero ganó la atención generalizada en 2013 como una curiosidad financiera, cuando su precio subió por encima de los $ 1,000 que entonces parecían vertiginosos. En 2017, en un frenesí de especulaciones, el precio se disparó apenas por debajo de los 20.000 dólares, pero luego se desplomó rápidamente. Recientemente, en octubre de 2020, valía solo $ 10,600. Pero luego comenzó a subir nuevamente, pasando su antiguo pico el 17 de diciembre y ascendiendo a un nuevo máximo, por encima de $ 36,000, el 6 de enero (ver gráfico)








A lo largo de los años, bitcoin ha generado un ecosistema completo, que incluye muchos tokens de imitación, como Ether; y varios intercambios para comerciar con criptomonedas, como Coinbase, fundada en 2012. Muchos han descartado invertir en él como una búsqueda para aquellos en el margen financiero (o incluso legal). Bitcoin no es ajeno al escándalo: en 2014, por ejemplo, Mt Gox, otro intercambio, colapsó después de que se robaron un montón de tokens.

A diferencia de la última ocasión en la que los precios se dispararon, el aumento actual parece haber sido impulsado por el interés del establecimiento financiero, la mayoría de los cuales lo había despreciado durante mucho tiempo. Paul Tudor Jones de Tudor Investments, que administra $ 38 mil millones, ha dicho que uno de sus fondos podría aumentar su posición en bitcoins hasta un porcentaje de "un solo dígito bajo" de sus activos. Bill Miller, de Miller Value Partners, ha señalado que la posibilidad de que el valor del token caiga a cero es "más baja que nunca". Stanley Druckenmiller, un ex protegido de George Soros, también se ha entusiasmado con la idea de usar bitcoin como cobertura en lugar del oro, que a menudo se usa como una apuesta financiera contra la anarquía o contra la inflación. El 17 de diciembre, Coinbase presentó una solicitud para hacerse pública. Un fondo cotizado en bolsa de bitcoin pronosticado desde hace mucho tiempo ( etf) puede finalmente llegar a buen término en 2021.

Si algunos administradores de carteras han decidido invertir en bitcoins, su valor podría subir más o, al menos, podría haber un piso. Si las masas se acumulan a través de un etf , eso también mantendría la demanda. Pero es probable que otros inversores, como los administradores de grandes fondos de pensiones, se mantengan alejados. Por lo general, invierten en cosas que generan flujos de caja futuros confiables, como bonos o acciones, y tienden a evitar cosas que no lo hacen, como el oro, otras materias primas y bitcoin.

Bitcoin fue concebido como moneda, para pagos y transacciones. Para eso, debería ser estable y fácil de usar. Sin embargo, a Druckenmiller le gusta el bitcoin porque es precisamente lo contrario: poco negociado y, por lo tanto, menos líquido y más volátil que el oro. Es cada vez más tratado por quienes lo compran y venden, y por los reguladores, como una inversión. Puede ser una buena noticia para aquellos que poseen bitcoins que otros se estén acumulando, pero el entusiasmo de los especuladores sugiere que las criptomonedas estarán muy por debajo de las nobles aspiraciones de sus fundadores.


Is the financial establishment coming round to bitcoin?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo curioso es que si no fuera por mí no tendría mos Bitcoin, metales ni cuentas fuera, estaría todo en Bankia o Satander pudriéndose




Yo veo que me bajan los euros en la cartera y entro en panico, esto no me pasaba tanto con la plata y los oros.................

Igual no sirvo para esto, voy a seguir unos dias haber que pasa en general el balance sigue positivo pero me parece que me estan metiendo comisiones encubiertas por todos lados en la exchange.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ene 2021)

@Notrabajo34 

Los expertos dicen que el éxodo de inversión en el oro está impulsando a Bitcoin a un nivel más alto

El dinero del oro está empezando a migrar a BTC.


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que ayer no fue buen momento para reentrar...



Tienes que pensarlo de esta manera:

- Si sube, bien, porque estoy dentro.
- Si baja, bien, porque puedo comprar más barato.

Al final lo que más importa es la paz mental. Yo la he encontrado teniendo un equilibrio entre fiat y BTC.

De todas maneras por lo que te vengo leyendo, para ti creo que es mejor que dejes de seguir la cotización. Ponte órdenes de compra por si baja a $35k, $30k, $25k, $20k y $15k por ejemplo, y olvídate. Invertir en activos cuya cotización puedes ver al segundo como cambia tiene más de psicología que de habilidad. De hecho es una de las razones por las que la mayoría de la gente opta por invertir en vivienda: al no ver su valor al momento en una pantalla, se pueden montar sus películas y vivir en paz. Y vivir en paz también tiene su valor, ojo.


----------



## Porestar (10 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Tienes que pensarlo de esta manera:
> 
> - Si sube, bien, porque estoy dentro.
> - Si baja, bien, porque puedo comprar más barato.
> ...



Sí, me falta que me dé la misma confianza que el oro, para tomármelo con esa tranquilidad y simplemente esperar bajadas para comprar. Lo que no sé muy bien como hacer es lo de las órdenes: ¿confiando en dejar euros preparados en el exchange?¿No es arriesgado?


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Sí, me falta que me dé la misma confianza que el oro, para tomármelo con esa tranquilidad y simplemente esperar bajadas para comprar. Lo que no sé muy bien como hacer es lo de las órdenes: ¿confiando en dejar euros preparados en el exchange?¿No es arriesgado?



Depende de lo que consideres arriesgado. Si usas un exchange mainstream no creo que sea más arriesgado que dejarlo en la cuenta corriente de tu banco.

Riesgo siempre hay. Incluso dejando el dinero debajo del colchón tiene su riesgo. Hasta teniendo bonos del tesoro tiene su riesgo, aunque en los manuales de finanzas se consideren como activos de riesgo cero.


----------



## Red Star (10 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> @DonaldTrumpOFFlCIAL - DonaldTrumpOFFlCIAL - James Bulger & Hunter making deals with CCP...
> 
> es este el parler de trump??



Creo que es mejor que mires esto de Gab, ésta es la cuenta oficial de Trump. Amazon va a chapar los servidores de Parler. Donald J Trump (@realdonaldtrump) • gab.com


----------



## HOOOR (10 Ene 2021)

Ha hecho mucho daño la cultureta del day trading. Gente quemando su pasta en plus500 que luego piensan que binance o demas exchanges son mas de lo mismo y siguen con su inercia de tradear. No conocen lo que es el hodl.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> @Notrabajo34
> 
> Los expertos dicen que el éxodo de inversión en el oro está impulsando a Bitcoin a un nivel más alto
> 
> El dinero del oro está empezando a migrar a BTC.



El dinero del papel oro, que no el dinero del oro físico.
Son dos cosas muy diferentes.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El dinero del papel oro, que no el dinero del oro físico.
> Son dos cosas muy diferentes.



Es cierto, pero al oro físico lo veo inferior a BTC en todo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

Tradear poniendo stops a Bitcoin me parece un suicidio.
El otro día se comieron un montón.
Todos los largos apalancados se fueron a tomar por culo. Unos 100M en Binance.

Edit: los cortos también en las subidas.

Esto mismo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Sí, me falta que me dé la misma confianza que el oro, para tomármelo con esa tranquilidad y simplemente esperar bajadas para comprar. Lo que no sé muy bien como hacer es lo de las órdenes: ¿confiando en dejar euros preparados en el exchange?¿No es arriesgado?



Estoy yo como tu no tengo tanta paz con esto............. de momento estoy en positivo pero hay unos movimientos rapidos en cuestion de segundos que no alcanzo a entender.

Ademas creo que hay comisiones en la pagina que me van dejando euros en el aire.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Esto lo estoy siguiendo yo y hasta estoy acertando a donde van a llegar algunos precios.

Pero luego estoy viendo como hay monedillas que no paran de subir y no lo veo claro, no puede ser que todas esas monedillas valgan esa pasta ahora mismo,

Creo que le van a meter a esto un viaje muy guapo para abajo en cuestion de nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> @Notrabajo34
> 
> Los expertos dicen que el éxodo de inversión en el oro está impulsando a Bitcoin a un nivel más alto
> 
> El dinero del oro está empezando a migrar a BTC.



No lo veo tampoco muy claro, lo que si puede migrar es el dinero del oro en papeles, el que tenga oro en su casa lo deja alli y no lo mueve salvo que le haga falta o vea una subida importante.

No entiendo por que hay monedas que estan subiendo tanto dentro de las exchanges en tan poco tiempo, al final van a petar esto de un modo o otro, habra que estar atento para salir y volver a entrar mas abajo.


----------



## mr_nobody (10 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Tradear poniendo stops a Bitcoin me parece un suicidio.
> El otro día se comieron un montón.
> Todos los largos apalancados se fueron a tomar por culo. Unos 100M en Binance.
> 
> ...



tradear se hace simplemente imposible debido a las comisiones. Palmas pasta por un lado o por otro


----------



## Indignado (10 Ene 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> tradear se hace simplemente imposible debido a las comisiones. Palmas pasta por un lado o por otro



Coinbase Pro te cobra un 2% por compra o venta , hablo de memoria pero no me parece excesivo ; el problema lo veo con hacienda que pretende que pagues por cada beneficio cada vez que tradeas , aparte del robo eso es una burocracia enorme


----------



## _______ (10 Ene 2021)

TESTAMENTO CRISTOS

Como os asegurareis de que vuestros hijos pareja padres... Reciban vuestros criptos si la palmais?

He visto por ahi algun blockchain que enviaria cierta ckave automaricamente a la direccion de quienes decidas cuando lleves un tiempo sin dar señales


Yo quizá lo que haría es si quiero repartirlos entre pareja hijos y hermano o lo que sea....

Tener los Cristos divididos en 3 o 4 semillas.

A Cada uno darle 8 palabras de una de las semillas bajo la cual estén los Cristos que queréis que esa persona reciba.

Otras 8 palabras hacer que les lleguen a través de uno de esos blockchains cuando la palmeis. Y otras 8 deositarlas en una caja fuerte y la llave depositarla en otra caja fuerte de un Banco que solo tendrían acceso con el certificado de defunción

@Tronald Dump

@Burbujerofc


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> tradear se hace simplemente imposible debido a las comisiones. Palmas pasta por un lado o por otro



Yo llevo un par de dias tradeando de forma manual es decir hago conversiones yo mismo y no me sale nada pero veo que palmo euros cada vez que lo hago, esto es asi en todas las exchanges ???? 

Lo que pasa que si paso el dinero a la cartera palmo mucho mas aun.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> TESTAMENTO CRISTOS
> 
> Como os asegurareis de que vuestros hijos pareja padres... Reciban vuestros criptos si la palmais?
> 
> ...



Se me ha venido a la mente esto:



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Herencias.
> 
> Imaginad que tenéis 70 años y queréis utilizar Bitcoin para programar una herencia. Vuestra intención es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Ahora bien, que si palmo en un año... Sigo leyendo. En el tema seguros hay posibilidades interesantes también en el mismo hilo.

Creo que ahora mismo alguien que ofrece un servicio es casa...

*Protocolo de herencia de Bitcoin*

*Proteja a sus seres queridos y asegúrese de que recibirán su bitcoin como parte de su última voluntad y testamento.

La herencia de Bitcoin es difícil
Si administra sus propias claves de Bitcoin, necesita un plan para transferir su patrimonio al final de su vida, o su bitcoin podría perderse para siempre.

Trabaja con su abogado de bienes raíces actual
Trabajar dentro del sistema legal existente significa que evita el trabajo adicional y el riesgo de que su bitcoin se transfiera por separado de otros activos.
Multisig permite una herencia segura
Con multisig, puede asegurarse de que sus fondos se transfieran solo cuando sea el momento, y no antes.*


Bitcoin Inheritance Plan | Casa


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Es que no tiene sentido monedillas de mierda que valiuan hace dos dias nada que ahora las suban cuatro o cinco o 10 veces el valor que tenian cuando bitcoin lleva dias parado en lo mismo e incluso con bajadas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

¿Más info de lo segundo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Que ha pasado ?


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

¿Dónde creéis que puede estar ahora miso Bitcoin?


----------



## BigJoe (10 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Dónde creéis que puede estar ahora miso Bitcoin?



Han cogido un concepto conocido durante más de un silgo (La Onda de Elliot) y le han dado explicación emocional


----------



## Porestar (10 Ene 2021)

Esto se va a la puta.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Esto se va a la puta.



Bueno llevamos días esperando una correccioncita, no?


----------



## Porestar (10 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Bueno llevamos días esperando una correccioncita, no?



Tú no reentraste a 33000€...


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

El Gordo de Megaupload quiere engatusar a gente con la shitcoin BCH.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Tú no reentraste a 33000€...



Hold!!! 

Se fuerte Mariano


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Esto se va a la puta.



Al final hiciste bien vendiendo, yo he sacado ya a la cartera para ver que pasa, he sacado con beneficios aunque me he comido un 50% de lo que habia ganado en un principio, como vaje de 30.000 creo que ya entra en barrena y arrastra todo.

Si esto cae sera la oportunidad de muchos de volver a entrar para estar aqui en el siguiente ciclo alcista.


----------



## Porestar (10 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Hold!!!
> 
> Se fuerte Mariano



Pinta a corrección gorda no me digáis que no. En unos minutos debería aparecer la transacción en el exchange. No sé si vender y esperar que baje más para comprar.


----------



## Porestar (10 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Al final hiciste bien vendiendo, yo he sacado ya a la cartera para ver que pasa, he sacado con beneficios aunque me he comido un 50% de lo que habia ganado en un principio, como vaje de 30.000 creo que ya entra en barrena y arrastra todo.
> 
> Si esto cae sera la oportunidad de muchos de volver a entrar para estar aqui en el siguiente ciclo alcista.



Qué va, la cagué vendiendo en mitad de la subida y lo rematé comprando después.


----------



## Red Star (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pinta a corrección gorda no me digáis que no. En unos minutos debería aparecer la transacción en el exchange. No sé si vender y esperar que baje más para comprar.



Bajará como mucho hasta 37500 o 37400 y luego subirá por encima de 40K. O essso me parese a mí, camarada.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pinta a corrección gorda no me digáis que no. En unos minutos debería aparecer la transacción en el exchange. No sé si vender y esperar que baje más para comprar.



Yo no lo haría. Entiendo que no has entrado con mucho... Mi Mariscal de campo dice que no ve claro que corrija mucho más. Es una cuestión de método, tu a qué has entrado? Yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Qué va, la cagué vendiendo en mitad de la subida y lo rematé comprando después.



Parece que entrar a precios tan altos es jugar a ruleta rusa.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Ene 2021)

Los que vendéis en el momento de una corrección tras dos meses ininterrumpidos de subida?

Joer esperad al menos a ver si baja algo considerable para justificar la venta, manoscalientes


----------



## BigJoe (10 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El Gordo de Megaupload quiere engatusar a gente con la shitcoin BCH.



Pues viendo como se ha comportado hoy su valor a la gente le ha importado bien poco


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

No es un consejo financiero pero... DCA.

Comprar más entradas escalonadas en cada dip y a dormir tranquilos. Si no, vais a ser esclavos de las gráficas.


----------



## PACOJONES (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pinta a corrección gorda no me digáis que no. En unos minutos debería aparecer la transacción en el exchange. No sé si vender y esperar que baje más para comprar.



Yo es lo que acabo de hacer


----------



## Porestar (10 Ene 2021)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo es lo que acabo de hacer



Lleva un rato medio aguantando, a ver cómo sigue.


----------



## _______ (10 Ene 2021)

38 k nuevo suelo


----------



## PACOJONES (10 Ene 2021)

que sepais que me retirado por vuestra culpa porque me habeis puesto nervioso jajaja,bah al final estos hacen lo que quieren y son capaces de asustarnos para que vendamos y ellos meter toda la pasta, es lo de siempre...al final casi consigo recuperar todo el fiat que inverti en Eth en el crack del 2017, ya que lo que inverti en btc ya lo recupere con creces, 2 años holdeando..


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lleva un rato medio aguantando, a ver cómo sigue.




Yo ya he saltado del barco, no soy valiente, estoy ya en puerto esperando haber si se unde del todo o si reflota, creo que ha chocado contra un iceberg y algunos aun siguen bailando sin darse cuenta, esperad a que el agua empiece a entrar a chorros.


----------



## Porestar (10 Ene 2021)

PACOJONES dijo:


> que sepais que me retirado por vuestra culpa porque me habeis puesto nervioso jajaja,bah al final estos hacen lo que quieren y son capaces de asustarnos para que vendamos y ellos meter toda la pasta, es lo de siempre...al final casi consigo recuperar todo el fiat que inverti en Eth en el crack del 2017, ya que lo que inverti en btc ya lo recupere con creces, 2 años holdeando..



A mí no me hagas ni puto caso


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Saltad cabrones que aun quedan botes, saltad o vais a morir congelados y solo podreis salir de esa criocongelacion en otros tres o cuatro años.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (10 Ene 2021)

Según Cryptowhale el 55% de todo el tether que hay se imprimió en los últimos 90 días:


----------



## _______ (10 Ene 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Según Cryptowhale el 55% de todo el tether que hay se imprimió en los últimos 90 días:



Vaya como los dollars no? Que casualidad cuando más dolar imprimen más theter y btc se demandan .
A otro perro con ese hueso, aquí los primeros que imprimen indiscriminadamente y obligan a usar el dólar son los bancos centrales. 

Nadie obliga a nadie a comprar o vender theter o btc.


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Ene 2021)

Bueno, pues yo acabo de hacer lo contrario a los últimos post... y he comprado.

HODL all the way


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 Ene 2021)

Mi Mariscal de campo dice que le quedan 1k por bajar y que a los 36, rebota. 
Veremos si duerme en el sofá o tiene las gráficas afinadas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Mi Mariscal de campo dice que le quedan 1k por bajar y que a los 36, rebota.
> Veremos si duerme en el sofá o tiene las gráficas afinadas.



Yo espero que también esté por ahí la cosa, incluso tengo una orden sobre 35K.
A ver si me quedo ya quietecito, lo malo de esto es que acaba siendo un vicio comprar en cada caída...


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Ene 2021)

La semana pasada estuvo toda la semana subiendo. El domingo corrigió, y el lunes cayó fuerte para seguir a partir del martes to the moon. No digo que se vaya a repetir, pero...


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

Yo tengo un soporte en mi gráfica de hace tiempo en 0.618 alrededor de 33500, de hecho fue lo que posteé en el otro hilo de una posibe entrada a los que esperaban. Pero vaya, que esto ya se sabe que puede pasar cualquier cosa.
Mañana entrarían las compras institucionales.
Los fines de semana supuestamente estamos otros en ello.

Para mí ya la zona interesante para ir con todo de 25K hacia abajo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Ene 2021)

No veo que haya bajado tantísimo para una entrada gorda. Eso lo veo más si baja de 25k.

Bajada del 10% desde máximos después de haber subido un 400% y medio subforo en pánico


----------



## mr nobody (10 Ene 2021)

En la caida del 2017 basicamente fueron movimientos de ballenas que provocaron que todo el mundo se cagara y vendiera. Por aquel entonces practicamente solo habia inversores particulares, ahora hay inversores institucionales que hacen del precio del btc mas consistente. No veo al BTC bajando por debajo del precio al que compraron grayscale o microstrategy.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Ene 2021)

Yo hasta que no llegue a 0,0288 euros estoy tranquílisimo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Saltad ahora del barco si no lo habeis hecho ya, ya iremos luego a reflotarlo, pero saltad ya, quedan los ultimos botes, muchos han salido ya y estan lejos del sunami que se viene cuando el barco provoque el efecto rebufo ese que unde todo lo que hay cerca.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 Ene 2021)

A mí como si se pone a 0. Todo lo que está ahí se lo iba a llevar la inflación del futuro y el BBVA en comisiones


----------



## Roninn (10 Ene 2021)

_Ze bougt?_


----------



## PACOJONES (10 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> A mí no me hagas ni puto caso



pues ni puto caso te hare jejeje, la verdad que los hilos bajistas estan onfire esta tarde no solo este y ya llevaba un par de dias con la mosca detras de la oreja, en verdad muchos queremos hacer lo mismo,recoger beneficios o inversion y esperar la gran bajada paea volver a comprar no?


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

Un bueno momento para recordar las palabras de Bill Miller:

“Creo que bitcoin ... probablemente debería subir entre un 50% y un 100% desde aquí en los próximos 12 a 18 meses. Y si me preguntaran por encima o por debajo, definitivamente diría que es mucho más probable que sea más alto que más bajo ”

Bitcoin ha tenido correcciones dramáticas en el pasado , y Miller advirtió a los inversores que es poco probable que la volatilidad de la criptomoneda desaparezca pronto, incluso si más inversores institucionales la respaldan. “Creo que si no puedes aceptar eso, probablemente no deberías tener bitcoins”, dijo.

“Bitcoin tiende a moverse en rachas, que tienden a ir seguidas de correcciones”, agregó Miller. “Creo que ha habido tres correcciones del 80%, lo que es normal en este tipo de tecnología muy, muy temprana con un mercado total direccionable muy, muy grande”.

Bill Miller says bitcoin becomes less risky the higher the price goes


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

PArece haber tocado fondo y empezará a subir, no?


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Veo un soporte en 27.777,77€

menudo número


----------



## SHARKHAN (10 Ene 2021)

PACOJONES dijo:


> pues ni puto caso te hare jejeje, la verdad que los hilos bajistas estan onfire esta tarde no solo este y ya llevaba un par de dias con la mosca detras de la oreja, en verdad muchos queremos hacer lo mismo,recoger beneficios o inversion y esperar la gran bajada paea volver a comprar no?



Y así es como las manos de mantequilla y los traders de Bar Casa Paco liquidan sus posiciones, y ven que el tren en vez de descarrilar se marcha con el maquinista agitando un pañuelo blanco para secar las lágrimas del no-coiner negacionista y ejjperto en trading de cristomonedas. Vended, vended, que otros lo comprarán más barato.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Bueno, recuperados los 30.000€ y parece que rumbo alcista de nuevo


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Mi Mariscal de campo dice que le quedan 1k por bajar y que a los 36, rebota.
> Veremos si duerme en el sofá o tiene las gráficas afinadas.



Creo que se ha ganado la cama entera


----------



## BigJoe (10 Ene 2021)

No quería comprar, pero he operado intercambiando otras criptos en las que tenia algo metido por Bitcoin hace unos 20m, y no creo que me vaya a arrepentir.

Ya aprendí de mis errores pasados, de vender a la primera de cambio creyendome Gordon Dekko


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 Ene 2021)

Mi adjunto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Cuentanos mas a los analfabetos y incultos de todo esto, que ocurre a tu juiicio ???


----------



## _______ (10 Ene 2021)

Toda la dark web imposible


----------



## PACOJONES (10 Ene 2021)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Y así es como las manos de mantequilla y los traders de Bar Casa Paco liquidan sus posiciones, y ven que el tren en vez de descarrilar se marcha con el maquinista agitando un pañuelo blanco para secar las lágrimas del no-coiner negacionista y ejjperto en trading de cristomonedas. Vended, vended, que otros lo comprarán más barato.



exacto lo has clavado,por cierto has pensado alguna vez dedicarte a escribir relatos?porque lo haces muy bien, en cuanto a lo de liquidar mis posiciones pues me la suda un poco la verdad,ni tengo tanto invertido como para ganar algo significante en mi vida ni tanta experiencia como para entrar con cantidades importantes de fiat, asi que de momento lo mio es simple aprendizaje y diversion, a ver mañana quien tiene la razon


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

Este mensaje es la clave


----------



## _______ (10 Ene 2021)

Yo tampoco tengo npi lo decía por la certeza de que nadie puede controlar nada al, 100% salgo Dios y por mi anhelo de que nos quedé algo de espacio sin control luciferino


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo npi lo decía por la certeza de que nadie puede controlar nada al, 100% salgo Dios y por mi anhelo de que nos quedé algo de espacio sin control luciferino



Te aceurdas que el juevas anunciabas el bitcoin a 60K para hoy??? 

Habrá que esperar


----------



## Nailuj2000 (10 Ene 2021)

Crash ¿que crash?


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 Ene 2021)

Dicen que hay apagones en ciudades grandes usa, Moscu, Alemania... Fuente: la cibeles, de momento.
Ayer sí que cayó en Pakistán varias horas.

Igual something is happening, supongo que la TIA estará al tanto.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Crash ¿que crash?



A alguno le ha hecho crash el culo, de tanto apretarlo esta tarde.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Parece que el *MVRV Z-Score ha mejorado un poco en dos días.*


----------



## Nailuj2000 (10 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> A alguno le ha hecho crash el culo, de tanto apretarlo esta tarde.



Eso parece.

Nota informativa: Lo de esta tarde no es un crash, es sólo una leve variación. Nada preocupante.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)




----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> A alguno le ha hecho crash el culo, de tanto apretarlo esta tarde.



Yo creo que el culo lo están apretando ahora. A $38.000, -7%, ha entrado medio foro en absoluto pánico y han cerrado posiciones y ya estamos otra vez en $39k.


----------



## _______ (10 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Te aceurdas que el juevas anunciabas el bitcoin a 60K para hoy???
> 
> Habrá que esperar



Si seguía al mismo ritmo dije, pero bueno tampoco creo que tarde mucho.


----------



## _______ (10 Ene 2021)

Se acabó lo que se daba


----------



## PACOJONES (10 Ene 2021)

por mi que pegue la ostia ya


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Si fuera americano diríamos que ahora sería multibillonario


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Ene 2021)

Hay que repetirlo más: Hacer market timing NO funciona. Si fuese tan fácil como vender y comprar cuando está más barato, todos seríamos ricos. Pero la evidencia nos muestra que hacer market timing = pérdidas. Mucho mejor estarse quietecito.

Os recomiendo el canal de Ben Felix, para mí, el mejor canal de inversión. No oiréis ningún "creo qué". Todo conclusiones a partir de los datos y la evidencia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Ver como cae 4000 napos en minutos y sin saber donde esta el freno si acojona, no me acojona si he comprado en 6000 por ejemplo pero si habiendo comprado mas arriba y tal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo creo que el culo lo están apretando ahora. A $38.000, -7%, ha entrado medio foro en absoluto pánico y han cerrado posiciones y ya estamos otra vez en $39k.




Que significa eso, lo de que ha entrado en panico medio foro si entiendo lo otro...............


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Se acabó lo que se daba



El que se acabo ? yo veo nuevos ataques para esta noche, hora 2 o 3 de la mañana.


----------



## MIP (10 Ene 2021)

Tomaos el colacao, a la cama, hodlead y dejad de mirar la cotización.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El que se acabo ? yo veo nuevos ataques para esta noche, hora 2 o 3 de la mañana.



¿Donde ves estos ataques? En qué te basas para decir esto? 
Yo en principio, por la gráfica que està haciendo veo subidón toda la semana que viene. Pero igual me equivoco.


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



y mira que os la puse el viernes la regla numero 1 del bitcoin..... aficionaos......


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> y mira que os la puse el viernes la regla numero 1 del bitcoin..... aficionaos......



Hombre, si en 3-4 semanas se pone a más de 100.000 y el MVRV Z-Score indica un exceso de precio por el volumen del mercado, hombre, yo seguramente sacaría esperando una corrección importante, para volver a entrar


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Donde ves estos ataques? En qué te basas para decir esto?
> Yo en principio, por la gráfica que està haciendo veo subidón toda la semana que viene. Pero igual me equivoco.



No tengo ni puta idea, no me baso en nada, simple corazonada, ademas ya dije antes de que empezaran las bajadas estas de hoy que pensaba que las ibamos a tener aunque pensaba que la fiesta iba a empezar mas por la noche no tan temprano, asi que sigo pensando que habra mas fiesta esta noche.


----------



## rayban00 (11 Ene 2021)

Como soy cristiano y deseo lo mejor para todo el mundo, me alegro que baje para que hoy domingo, los que aparecen para echar mierda del BTC se vayan a la cama contentos de ver que a otros le va mal


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Si lo veo pero no han terminado los ataques, esta noche vamos a ver algo mas potente.

Bueno el que este despierto............ yo ya tengo dinero preparado para comprar ethereum por debajo o cercano a los 800 y lithecoin sobre los 110 euros.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

ethereum a 800??? Ojala, pero no lo veo


----------



## PACOJONES (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El que se acabo ? yo veo nuevos ataques para esta noche, hora 2 o 3 de la mañana.



y donde lo ves? porque yo lo veo mas para las 3:15


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ethereum a 800??? Ojala, pero no lo veo




Y bitcoin sobre los 25000 euros que en dolares no se.............. en breve comienza el festival.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Y bitcoin sobre los 25000 euros que en dolares no se.............. en breve comienza el festival.



Pues, no lo veo... como mucho a 29k y tanteando nas horas los 28k, pero estabilizandose en los 30k


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Y bitcoin sobre los 25000 euros que en dolares no se.............. en breve comienza el festival.



Te veo muy nervioso para este mercado tan volátil, compra, siéntate y disfruta del viaje.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Y si baja un momento a 25k, pues no pasa nada... volverá a subir


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Yo es que no se hablar tecnicamente, simplemente me guio por corazonadas por cosas que voy viendo y creo que lo de esta tarde no es todo, van a seguir dandole fuerte a las criptos, al oro y a la plata.

Igual que cuando van a subir tambien suelo tener la corazonada, se huele algo en el ambiente que te hace ver que subiran.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y si baja un momento a 25k, pues no pasa nada... volverá a subir




Yo no digo que pase nada, digo que van a asustar a todo quisqui, mira que llevo poco y ya estoy viendo como funciona esto.

He notado esta tarde que las shitcoin no las han podido tirar, esta noche se van a dedicar a ello mediante susto en bitcoin esta vez incluso mas gordo que el de ya ayer por la tarde, aunque hasta que no me acuesto a dormir para mi sigue siendo el mismo dia jaja.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


>





mmmmm podriais traducir para los novatos aunque mas o menos creo entenderlo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

En el fondo el foro espera un encierro masivo, más apagones simultáneos, una intensa ola de frío, que China tenga un encontronazo con Estados Unidos, para que el dólar se dispare, el VIX esté por las nubes, S&P 500 en los 2000 y el oro vuelva a los 1200.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> mmmmm podriais traducir para los novatos aunque mas o menos creo entenderlo.



Son las correcciones del bull run de 2017. Todas entorno al 30-40%
Lo de ahora no se acerca


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

al loro con monero 185 ya


----------



## Satoshi (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ver como cae 4000 napos en minutos y sin saber donde esta el freno si acojona, no me acojona si he comprado en 6000 por ejemplo pero si habiendo comprado mas arriba y tal.



Ufff ya te digo que este mundo no es para ti, te falta madera (templanza y vision a futuro). Invierte en bolsa o mejor en oro. Dormiras mas tranquilo.,


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

No la descartamos en el foro.

Ademas esa invasion siempre tuve la impresion de que la iba a vivir en persona, me da pena no poder compartirla con mi madre, esas cosas le molaban tambien a ella.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Ufff ya te digo que este mundo no es para ti, te falta madera (templanza y vision a futuro). Invierte en bolsa o mejor en oro. Dormiras mas tranquilo.,




Vamos a esperar a que acabe la noche para saber si tengo razon.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

A ver si los asiáticos ayudan a bajar a los 33K y ya mañana por la mañana Dios dirá.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Por si alguien está o tiene cuenta en la pérfida Albión. 

*Los inversores de Bitcoin son expulsados de HSBC y otros bancos del Reino Unido*


*HSBC y otros bancos anónimos ya no aceptarán transacciones de intercambios de Bitcoin. *
*Los inversores del Reino Unido no podrán comprar criptomonedas con tarjetas de crédito.*


Un informe de The Sunday Times confirma que algunas instituciones bancarias del Reino Unido han decidido aplicar nuevas medidas restrictivas para los usuarios de Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas. Según el informe, los inversores británicos se enfrentarán a problemas al tratar con bancos británicos.

HSBC y otros bancos no especificados ya no aceptarán transferencias desde plataformas de intercambio de Bitcoins. El banco tampoco permitirá Bitcoin , Ethereum o cualquier otro depósito relacionado con la criptomoneda o depósito desde una billetera criptográfica en sus cuentas bancarias.

Además de lo anterior, los inversores no podrán utilizar sus tarjetas de débito o crédito para comprar criptomonedas. Ran Neuner, comerciante de criptomonedas y presentador del programa "Crypto Trader" de CNBC, dijo lo siguiente sobre la medida:


> Muchos bancos se arruinarán a causa de ello.



*Medidas más estrictas contra Bitcoin*
Como informó CNF, el Reino Unido ha sido uno de los países más hostiles hacia la industria de la criptografía, principalmente para los inversores minoristas. A principios de octubre de 2020, el Reino Unido prohibió el comercio de derivados financieros basados en BTC y cualquier otra criptomoneda según una decisión de la Autoridad de Conducta Financiera (FCA).

El regulador afirma estar "defendiendo el dinero de los inversores" en el Reino Unido. Por lo tanto, considera las criptomonedas como activos subyacentes de BTC indignos de confianza. Además, la FCA considera que el mercado de derivados de Bitcoin es "ilícito, abusivo" y propenso a los delitos financieros.

Como regulador del Reino Unido, el Departamento del Tesoro de EE. UU. Considera que las criptomonedas son activos que se utilizan para actividades ilícitas. En ese sentido, la Financial Crimes Enforcement Network (FinCEN) ha propuesto una nueva regulación contra las llamadas “billeteras no alojadas” de Bitcoin.

La regla propuesta ha sido rechazada por toda la industria de la criptografía y los principales actores creen que creará más complicaciones para los usuarios y pocos beneficios. Hace solo 2 días, la FinCEN concluyó el período de comentarios públicos. Ahora debe proceder a responder a ellos antes de poder introducir la propuesta en ley. El Grupo de moneda digital dijo lo siguiente sobre el estándar:



> Los requisitos onerosos y poco prácticos bajo esta regla propuesta podrían detener los importantes avances y la innovación que se están produciendo en la criptografía en este momento.




Bitcoin investors get banned from HSBC and other UK banks


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Estais despiertos por aqui o mañana trabajais ?

Huelo a azufre, ya no huelo al ambiente que antes comentaba de bitcoin a 25 mil euros, ahora lo veo en 20 mil euros para cuando mañana me levante sobre eso de las 2 o 3 de la tarde.

Vamos a ver que ocurre, pero desde esta mañana empezo el olor a azufre y ahora me llega mucho mas fuerte, tambien puede ser ese olor de haber estado todo el dia comiendo pastelillos que ahora por algun sitio tienen que salir.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estais despiertos por aqui o mañana trabajais ?
> 
> Huelo a azufre, ya no huelo al ambiente que antes comentaba de bitcoin a 25 mil euros, ahora lo veo en 20 mil euros para cuando mañana me levante sobre eso de las 2 o 3 de la tarde.
> 
> Vamos a ver que ocurre, pero desde esta mañana empezo el olor a azufre y ahora me llega mucho mas fuerte, tambien puede ser ese olor de haber estado todo el dia comiendo pastelillos que ahora por algun sitio tienen que salir.



Por la tarde toca trabajar, de remar todavía no me salvo.

Me han saltado 2 alarmas. Hace unos meses era esto literal:


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Por la tarde toca trabajar, de remar todavía no me salvo.
> 
> Me han saltado 2 alarmas. Hace unos meses era esto literal:




A partir de mañana vuelvo a mi atletismo a quemar los putos mantecados.

Esto es una ruleta rusa.

Mi impresion es que van a tirar todo abajo.

Llevo mucho tiempo con una idea sobre criptos, oros y todas estas cosas y cada vez creo mas en ella.

Se comenta que se imprime mucho dinero sin parar........... pues el proposito de oros, platas, burbujas diversas, criptos................. es quemarlo.

El ethereum ayer a 1100 y hoy a 900 en estos instantes eso no es volatilidad, eso es quemar dinero de gente.

Porsupuesto sabiendo como funciona esto se puede sacar dinero, las criptos van a reventar y el que no lo vea esta ciego, juegan con nuestra avaricia.

Hay que ser inteligente, sacar lo que se pueda y no ser avaricioso, tambien hay que esperar momentos propensos y no embribonarse viendo lo que dicen cuatro pamplinas.


No os estais dando cuenta, los mismos que dicen que el bitcoin estara a 100.000 a 500.000 y que el oro y la plata son basura son los mismos que hace unos meses decian que el oro estaria como minimo en 10.000 la onza.


Las criptos y todo esto son un pozo en donde quemar dinero, si sois conscientes de ello podreis sacarle beneficio.

Me esta gustando conocer este mundillo por que creo que aun podre sacarle partido, de momento ya me da la cosa para unas cuantas lumis y eso que solo ha sido una semana.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A partir de mañana vuelvo a mi atletismo a quemar los putos mantecados.
> 
> Esto es una ruleta rusa.
> 
> ...



Si llevas buena estrategia puedes sacar dinero a corto plazo, pero ya me pasé horas y horas en verano que entre una cosa y otra ni dormía. Perdí, gané... Hasta que un día decidí invertir a largo plazo en Bitcoin.

Entre diciembre y enero he tradeado con el par en Bitcoin porque en serio que ya era demasiado. Septiembre, octubre... En el trabajo estaba demasiado enganchado.

Con Bitcoin llevo durmiendo mejor desde entonces. Pero me sigo sin desenganchar de alarmas y órdenes...
Personalmente me comí la bajada % de XRP y salí a tiempo perdiendo un 5%. Y todo fue a Bitcoin. Más tranquilidad. 

Quizás no sea el hilo adecuado este de Bitcoin para hablar de ellos, pero sé que hay gente que está tradeando con muchas Alts. Quizás allí podríais volver a revivir la plataforma.

Ahora mi estrategia es otra pero cuando os leo tradear con shitcoins me vuelve el mono y no es bueno, cabrones.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Si llevas buena estrategia puedes sacar dinero a corto plazo, pero ya me pasé horas y horas en verano que entre una cosa y otra ni dormía. Perdí, gané... Hasta que un día decidí invertir a largo plazo en Bitcoin.
> 
> Entre diciembre y enero he tradeado con el par en Bitcoin porque en serio que ya era demasiado. Septiembre, octubre... En el trabajo estaba demasiado enganchado.
> 
> ...




Yo lo he estado haciendo esta semana pasada y aprendi bastante, pero mis estrategias aprendidas no sirven ahora mismo, en estos momentos solo estan quemando dinero y no tiene sentido nada de lo que esta pasando, el unico sentido es quemar dinero de gente que va a palmar pasta.

Estoy siguendo esto hoy a tiempo completo por que me interesaba saber si iba a acertar y mas o menos esta pasando lo que pensaba.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo lo he estado haciendo esta semana pasada y aprendi bastante, pero mis estrategias aprendidas no sirven ahora mismo, en estos momentos solo estan quemando dinero y no tiene sentido nada de lo que esta pasando, el unico sentido es quemar dinero de gente que va a palmar pasta.
> 
> Estoy siguendo esto hoy a tiempo completo por que me interesaba saber si iba a acertar y mas o menos esta pasando lo que pensaba.



Lo que funciona es observar el comportamiento, posibles ciclos y soportes y comprar cuando baje, pero...

Por eso a diferencia de los metales, sobre todo del oro, aquí la volatilidad es una locura.









Personalmente no te puedo aconsejar nada más que no intentes apalancamiento con ninguna cripto. Si te va bien ole tus cojones, pero el riesgo y que te vengan mal dadas es demasiado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo que funciona es observar el comportamiento, posibles ciclos y soportes y comprar cuando baje, pero...
> 
> Por eso a diferencia de los metales, sobre todo del oro, aquí la volatilidad es una locura.
> 
> Personalmente no te puedo aconsejar nada más que no intentes apalancamiento con ninguna cripto. Si te va bien ole tus cojones, pero el riesgo y que te vengan mal dadas es demasiado.




Apalancamiento que es ? dejar la cripto sin mover durante eones de años o que ???

Yo habia pensado en jugar a la loteria si esto baja mucho como otras veces.

Meter 20 o 30 euros a cada mierda de moneducha y hacerme con cientos de ellas haber que pasa.

Luego intentar hacerme con algunas de las potentes si bajan.

Vaya meneos les estan metiendo, el caso es que mas o menos como yo pensaba que iban a hacer, voy a ver si ahora las vuelven a bajar y siguen quemando euros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Ya empiezan otra vez, si siguen asi me levanto hoy una pasta y la dejo en la billetera a espectativas de tiempos mejores

Pues bueno ahora lo van a tirar por debajo de 27200 o mas o menos en esa cifras y lithecoin esta vez lo tiran por debajo de los 100, ethereum podria llegar incluso a los 760 euros pero se quedara sobre los 800 euros que parece que son las siguientes ordenes de compra que tienen puestas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Apalancamiento que es ? dejar la cripto sin mover durante eones de años o que ???
> 
> Yo habia pensado en jugar a la loteria si esto baja mucho como otras veces.
> 
> ...



No sé en qué exchange tradeas pero aquí hay una explicación de uno:



> Cuando se inicia una operación de margen, el trader deberá comprometer un porcentaje del valor total de la orden. Esta inversión inicial se conoce como margen, y está estrechamente relacionada con el concepto de apalancamiento. En otras palabras, las cuentas trading de margen se utilizan para crear operaciones apalancadas, y el apalancamiento describe la proporción de fondos prestados con respecto al margen. Por ejemplo, para abrir una operación de $100,000 con un apalancamiento de 10: 1, un operador tendría que comprometer $10,000 de su capital.
> 
> Naturalmente, las diferentes plataformas de trading y mercados ofrecen un conjunto distinto de reglas y tasas de apalancamiento. En el mercado de valores, por ejemplo, 2:1 es una proporción típica, mientras que los contratos de futuros a menudo se negocian a un apalancamiento de 15:1. En lo que respecta a los corretajes de divisas, las operaciones de margen se aprovechan con frecuencia en una proporción de 50:1, pero en algunos casos también se utilizan 100:1 y 200:1. Cuando se trata de mercados de criptomonedas, las relaciones suelen oscilar entre 2: 1 y 100: 1, y la comunidad de trading a menudo usa la terminología "x" (2x, 5x, 10x, 50x, etc.).
> 
> ...



Personalmente, como te dije, ahora estoy solo con Bitcoin.

Edit: Ten en cuenta que las demás, en mayor o menor medida, irán donde Bitcoin vaya.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No sé en qué exchange tradeas pero aquí hay una explicación de uno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estoy en coinbase, pero que dice eso que si tu moneda llega a valer 0 a ti te cogen dinero de otras monedas ???? eso no lo sabia, yo pensaba que perdias la moneda y fuera.......

En comisiones si se llevan euros por todo.


Por cierto tienes muchos bitcoin o poca cosa ?? como hablas con esa tranquilidad de que te da igual todo...............


----------



## Red Star (11 Ene 2021)

Pues me he equivocado... nada de 37400... no, está bajando bastante más.


----------



## Porestar (11 Ene 2021)

Lo han prohibido en un banco inglés


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Donde ves estos ataques? En qué te basas para decir esto?
> Yo en principio, por la gráfica que està haciendo veo subidón toda la semana que viene. Pero igual me equivoco.



Como se cambia el nick del foro a partir de hoy ya podeis llamarme nostranotrabajus34


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo han prohibido en un banco inglés



Sin dormir estoy aun viendo en directo un acontecimiento historico, que olfato tengo me cago en la puta, luego dicen estos cabrones que mi herencia se debe solo a mis padres y no a todo lo que estuve especulando......... si ahora vienen comunistas a quitarme todo pues eso ya si que no lo tenia previsto todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si lo veo pero no han terminado los ataques, esta noche vamos a ver algo mas potente.
> 
> Bueno el que este despierto............ yo ya tengo dinero preparado para comprar ethereum por debajo o cercano a los 800 y lithecoin sobre los 110 euros.




Mi dinero que tenia guardado para esto por que lo vi en mi subcosciente guardado va a seguir de momento, ahora veo esto mucho mas abajo os van a follar a los que tengais, deberiais de haber saltado del barco en los 30000 euros y no esperar a coger el ultimo duro.




Locoderemate dijo:


> ethereum a 800??? Ojala, pero no lo veo



ASi ha sucedido, asi esta sucendiendo.





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Y bitcoin sobre los 25000 euros que en dolares no se.............. en breve comienza el festival.




Otra que he clavado y corto me voy a quedar...............




Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues, no lo veo... como mucho a 29k y tanteando nas horas los 28k, pero estabilizandose en los 30k




Soy el oraculo nostranotrabajus34


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Se me va la cabeza ya a estas horas pero he acertado todo, podia verlo.


@romanillo cabronazo tu tambien dijiste lo de los 30000 que se petaba todo sal de la cueva.

@Porestar tu tambien estas viviendo estos acontecimientos historicos sin ir a dormir ???


----------



## Porestar (11 Ene 2021)

¿Los HODL seguís sin vender?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Ene 2021)

-10% nada raro


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> -10% nada raro




Es un menos 20%


----------



## Porestar (11 Ene 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> -10% nada raro



¿De la noticia del banco este qué opináis? A mí me parece que ha pinchado la burbuja. Voy a palmar pasta al final y todo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Los HODL seguís sin vender?



Yo me sali de todo ayer cogi alguna subida y por la noche ya lo deje todo, me va a dar para unas mini alegrias poco mas................ pero menos da una piedra y me lo he pasado bien, he aprendido........... la prosima vez sera, tiene pinta de desplome gordo y entrada en panico.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿De la noticia del banco este qué opináis? A mí me parece que ha pinchado la burbuja. Voy a palmar pasta al final y todo.



Acabo de leerlo cuando lo has puesto he buscado si han hecho eso muchos quizas se unan, estaban esperando para quemar el dinero de todo el mundo vaya panda de .........


----------



## MIP (11 Ene 2021)

Acontecimientos históricos dicen... no habéis visto nada aún pollos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Acontecimientos históricos dicen... no habéis visto nada aún pollos.



Estoy siendo buena gente.

He evolucionado en el 2017 estaba descojonandome del pinchazo, ahora mismo no lo estoy haciendo, solo estoy viendo la potra que he tenido de no haber perdido y incluso llevarme unos cientos de eurillos.


Ademas ahora espero poder entrar con los coiner pero mas adelante tras el desplome final que no ha hecho mas que empezar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Que bien estan aguantando de momento las mini monedillas o shitcoin como les decis vosotros.

Supongo que mañana iran desplomandose si todo sigue asi.

Que venga el de Manolo vende que nos arruinas y comente la jugada, aunque si quiere que me espere a mañana que en breve me voy a dormir.


----------



## MIP (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estoy siendo buena gente.
> 
> He evolucionado en el 2017 estaba descojonandome del pinchazo, ahora mismo no lo estoy haciendo, solo estoy viendo la potra que he tenido de no haber perdido y incluso llevarme unos cientos de eurillos.
> 
> ...



Relájate e intenta disfrutar, si intentas hacer timing del mercado a la larga te auguro mucho sufrimiento, tanto por la parte alcista como por la bajista.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Ene 2021)

Buena oportunidad para ir comprando a medida que cae


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Buena oportunidad para ir comprando a medida que cae



Pero si esto no para mañana lo tenemos en 12 mil euros, no ves que la gente entrara en panico, esta llendo abajo del todo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Relájate e intenta disfrutar, si intentas hacer timing del mercado a la larga te auguro mucho sufrimiento, tanto por la parte alcista como por la bajista.



Eso lo entendi ayer pero vi que habian patrones que se repetian y fui haciendo eurillos, poca cosa pero como digo menos da una piedra.


Luego ya me di cuenta que estaban reventando todos los soportes y se lo iban a cargar, pensaba que no lo harian aun del todo pero tiene pinta de que si, ha pinchado esto para otros 3 o 4 años.


----------



## Donald Draper (11 Ene 2021)

Joder acuéstate, estás histérico


----------



## MIP (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso lo entendi ayer pero vi que habian patrones que se repetian y fui haciendo eurillos, poca cosa pero como digo menos da una piedra.
> 
> 
> Luego ya me di cuenta que estaban reventando todos los soportes y se lo iban a cargar, pensaba que no lo harian aun del todo pero tiene pinta de que si, ha pinchado esto para otros 3 o 4 años.



A ver, hay patrones que se repiten, pero es cada cuatro años, no cada dos meses. Vas a ver muchos fantasmas donde no los hay, y te lo dice alguien que lleva viviendo del análisis técnico desde hace casi tres lustros.


----------



## Red Star (11 Ene 2021)

No os preocupéis, si Bitcoin ha llegado casi a 42K, volverá a llegar tarde o temprano. Seguramente más temprano que tarde.


----------



## nucken (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estoy siendo buena gente.
> 
> He evolucionado en el 2017 estaba descojonandome del pinchazo, ahora mismo no lo estoy haciendo, solo estoy viendo la potra que he tenido de no haber perdido y incluso llevarme unos cientos de eurillos.
> 
> ...




Creo que sigues siendo el mismo pincha uvas, tómalo como una crítica constructiva


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Ene 2021)

¿Dónde están los que me llamaron de todo el otro día por decir que bajaría?

Lo que os queda por ver... preparad la vaselina y la cartera...


----------



## Josar (11 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Los HODL seguís sin vender?



No habéis visto nada, yo he visto caídas del 80% y aqui sigo 

Crash decis algunos jejejeje, esta retrocediendo para coger impulso, os vais a quedar fuera por ser débiles y haber vendido


----------



## nucken (11 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los que me llamaron de todo el otro día por decir que bajaría?
> 
> Lo que os queda por ver... preparad la vaselina y la cartera...




Te has forrado abriendo posiciones cortas? 

Háztelo mirar, preocupate más por tu cartera que al final del día es lo importante y deja de ser un mediocre envidioso


----------



## Satoshi (11 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Los HODL seguís sin vender?



Joder tenemos una minicorreccion y la gente se acojona. Todos pidiendo q bajara a los 20-30 y cuando baja nadie compra. Tipica estrategia de desplumao buy high sell low


----------



## Termur (11 Ene 2021)

Luego nos extrañamos de que tanta gente haya petado psicológicamente con el coronavirus. 

Si es que somos de cristal de Bohemia. Una bajada del 20% y tíos con canas en los huevos corriendo en círculos dando grititos: que si fin de ciclo, que si es el final de las criptomonedas, que si salíos ya que vais a perderlo todo... 

Vamos a ver, criaturitas, ¿qué esperábais? ¿Ganar un 10% todas las semanas? Lo siento, pero esto no funciona así. Puede que a lo largo de esta semana siga bajando, hasta un 50% o incluso un 80%. ¿Y qué? Es lo que tiene que sea EXTREMADAMENTE VOLÁTIL. Sirve para lo bueno, pero también para lo malo. 

Las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse. Guste más o guste menos, es el futuro. Y BTC seguirá dominando, al menos durante unos cuantos años, porque todo apunta a que se va a convertir en la reserva de valor digital, del mismo modo que el oro es la reserva de valor física. 

En este y otros hilos se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva cuál es la forma más eficaz, demostrada por casi 9 años de resultados, de invertir en el mundo crypto: DCA periódicamente, con dinero del que puedas desprenderte sin sufrir ningún quebranto económico, y echarse a dormir. Y no hay otra. 

Si no vais a poder soportar estos vaivenes, si os va a poder el pánico cuando sucedan cosas como ésta, que SEGUIRÁN SUCEDIENDO PERIÓDICAMENTE, entonces lo más sensato y prudente es que saquéis todo lo que tengáis en cryptos, y compréis oro o contratéis el Depósito Agrícola-Ganadero Super Plus 500 al 0,5% de la Caja Rural de Badajoz.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero si esto no para mañana lo tenemos en 12 mil euros, no ves que la gente entrara en panico, esta llendo abajo del todo.



12000? Jajajajaja
Ojalá, si es así compro 10 Bitcoin.
No lo verán tus ojos.
Cómo mucho 20K y ya sería una locura.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Ene 2021)

Termur dijo:


> Luego nos extrañamos de que tanta gente haya petado psicológicamente con el coronavirus.
> 
> Si es que somos de cristal de Bohemia. Una bajada del 20% y tíos con canas en los huevos corriendo en círculos dando grititos: que si fin de ciclo, que si es el final de las criptomonedas, que si salíos ya que vais a perderlo todo...
> 
> ...



Si baja un 80% sería volver como a 8000.
Básicamente si eso sucede sería una de las mejores oportunidades de la década para ganar dinero.
Ya que es obvio que tarde o temprano habría otra euforia compradora y volvería como poco a 25000-30000


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Ene 2021)

HODL O MUERTE CABRONES


----------



## teniente francisco (11 Ene 2021)

Pero vamos a ver, locos, que ha bajado un ~34% desde maximos hasta los minimos de hace unos minutos. Ya lo han puesto varias veces en el hilo, eso son correcciones normales de bitcoin.

Lo primero antes de meterse en un activo es saber donde te estas metiendo, saber por que lo haces y si tu cabeza puede soportar las subidas (y bajadas) que pueda experimentar.

El Manolo, Manolete si no sabes torear para que te metes de toda la vida.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Ene 2021)

teniente francisco dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, locos, que ha bajado un ~34% desde maximos hasta los minimos de hace unos minutos. Ya lo han puesto varias veces en el hilo, eso son correcciones normales de bitcoin.
> 
> Lo primero antes de meterse en un activo es saber donde te estas metiendo, saber por que lo haces y si tu cabeza puede soportar las subidas (y bajadas) que pueda experimentar.
> 
> El Manolo, Manolete si no sabes torear para que te metes de toda la vida.



Efectivamente, es llamativa la ansiedad que se percibe en algunos foreros solo con leerlos.

Parece como si hubieran invertido en el bitcoin hasta el último euro.


----------



## QuepasaRey (11 Ene 2021)

Yo no se como el orgullo es capaz de frenar la capacidad de prosperar de alguno.
Comprad cojones, que os lo acaban de poner a huevo y solo por no ceder la razon os quedais fuera.
Yo aqui me he ganado varios miles con las monedas de 12€ por saber leer a quien advertia.
Me hicieron ganar tambien aconsejando oro cuando venia el ladrillazo y doblé.
Y con Btc me han hecho el regalo de mi vida, holdeo hasta que llega un precio absurdo, vendo..y recompro en los crash.
De verdad vais a seguir discutiendo cosas como la funcionabilidad del token en vez de coger la capa y salir a torear para sacar pasta gratis?
De verdad que no entiendo a que cojones entrais al foro, venis al olor de algo pero cuando os lo muestran no teneis cojones de arremangaros y coger vuestro trozo.
Comprad btc en esta correccion y dejad de argumentar mierda satelital, más ganar pasta y menos intentar tener la razon, que parece que os erecta, jodidos blandengues.


----------



## barborico (11 Ene 2021)

same here


----------



## Gusman (11 Ene 2021)

nucken dijo:


> Creo que sigues siendo el mismo pincha uvas, tómalo como una crítica constructiva



Mas bien tocapelotas atontao. Dando consejos por "intuicion"


----------



## Sk666 (11 Ene 2021)

Por el momento mínima la corrección 15%... era necesario. Parece que va a abrir el camino para los 50K


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

Corrección del 12%, con el dolar fortaleciéndose hoy en un cuarto de punto vs euro, y la peña hablando de crash 

Comparemos el crash en este año 2021:

- Oro -3%
- Plata -5%
- Ibex +2%
- BTC + 20%


----------



## Red Star (11 Ene 2021)

Son correcciones sanas, betillas, agarraos a las kalandrakas para no caeros en las curvas y disfrutad del paseo.


----------



## uhnitas (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso lo entendi ayer pero vi que habian patrones que se repetian y fui haciendo eurillos, poca cosa pero como digo menos da una piedra.
> 
> 
> Luego ya me di cuenta que estaban reventando todos los soportes y se lo iban a cargar, pensaba que no lo harian aun del todo pero tiene pinta de que si, ha pinchado esto para otros 3 o 4 años.



Eres carne de cañón, pero es completamente imposible que te lo llegues a plantear.


----------



## gapema (11 Ene 2021)

Lo más sensato es vender ya, y en unos días lo más sensato será recomprar en 50.000. Negocio redondo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ene 2021)

La última remesa de bitcoineros lleva un retraso considerable. Menuda suerte tenemos.


----------



## Gusman (11 Ene 2021)

El troll del hilo del oro. Junto con sus multis romanillo, OBDC etc. 
Ya estan aqui para dar por el culo con sus predicciones de nostradamus y sus historias de prostibulos y lumis.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (11 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La última remesa de bitcoineros lleva un retraso considerable. Menuda suerte tenemos.



Yo!

Pero no sucnor


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Los HODL seguís sin vender?



Nunca. Ya sabíamos donde nos metíamos: volatilidad de vértigo y caídas de hasta el 80%.

De hecho se me ha ejecutado otra orden de compra a $33k mientras dormía. Y he dormido bien agustito.

Más órdenes tengo en $29k, $25k, $19k y $14k. La de $19k bastante grande. Ojalá baje más.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ene 2021)

Yo flipo, hace menos de un año 1 BTC valía 4.000-5.000$, le da por pasar de 40k$ que es una burrada; y ahora que corrige, que siempre lo hace, la gente con miedo y pesimismo.

Esto es como si en un partido de baloncesto pasas de ir ganando de 4-5 pts a ir ganando de 40 pts, te meten dos triples y dices... tio, que me van a remontar.

Puede bajar a 25k y no pasa absolutamente nada. Si tradeas a corto plazo pues si, porque has dejado escapar el máximo de forma evidente, por lo demás, un día más en la oficina.


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ene 2021)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Yo no se como el orgullo es capaz de frenar la capacidad de prosperar de alguno.
> Comprad cojones, que os lo acaban de poner a huevo y solo por no ceder la razon os quedais fuera.
> Yo aqui me he ganado varios miles con las monedas de 12€ por saber leer a quien advertia.
> Me hicieron ganar tambien aconsejando oro cuando venia el ladrillazo y doblé.
> ...



por donde, kraken?




bitcoin es como comprar un chicharro que sube.

alta volatilidad, dificultad de analizar técnicamente...


----------



## QuepasaRey (11 Ene 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> por donde, kraken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no se analizar
Uso binance y tengo bastante fe en todo lo que se ha hablado aqui durante años.
No entiendo como funciona blockchain ni sabría explicarselo a otro adulto, pero soy un jugador...y juego a las velas rojas y verdes desde hace años en esa plataforma.
Btc es un chollo hasta para un ignorante de Bchain como yo.
Y sigo sin entender tanto flame y tanta mierda alredor de las subidas y las caidas de esta moneda, unos sacando pecho insinuando que son unos mastermind y otros regocijandose de la hipotetica ruina de unos desconocidos en un foro....
Bajate la app y empieza a ganar pasta cojones, que bombas como btc vas a ver 1 o 2 en ti vida


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2021)

Es muy curioso de ver como se vuelve loca la gente por una caída ridícula, cuando en el pasado había más volatilidad. De todos modos es normal que haya volatilidad en un activo que está en un proceso tremendo de adopción.

La volatilidad cada vez va a tener a ser menor, puesto que ya no está en cuestión si bitcoin seguirá existiendo, es un activo en manos de empresas y grandes fondos, a diferencia de 2017. Lo que sucede con estos meneos es que cada vez quedan menos bitcoins en manos de usuarios que compraron muy temprano o en manos débiles que acaban de comprar. A medida que vayan quedando menos manos débiles en el mercado, ese se va a volver más tranquilo.

Creo que nunca más se van a ver correcciones del 85%, eso va a pasar a la historia en este ciclo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Efectivamente, es llamativa la ansiedad que se percibe en algunos foreros solo con leerlos.
> 
> Parece como si hubieran invertido en el bitcoin hasta el último euro.



Huele a algo de eso


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Si leéis mensajes de años pasados, las reacciones se repiten.


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Si leéis mensajes de años pasados, las reacciones se repiten.



Exacto.

Justo me he pegado este fin de semana leyendo 400 páginas de hilo


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Ene 2021)

cuando entreriais ahora? o esperar a que baje mas


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Ene 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> cuando entreriais ahora? o esperar a que toque 30K



Si tienes esta duda, entra con la mitad de lo que pensabas entrar ahora y pon una orden de compra a los $30k.

Si supiéramos como se va a mover estaríamos todos apalancados 1:1000


----------



## Timetwister (11 Ene 2021)

Menuda bazofia de hilo que tenéis montado. Recuerdo los antiguos hilos de Bitcoin, donde se hablaba de las propiedades de la moneda, avances, y demás cosas relevantes a largo plazo. Ahora parece un chat de algún exchange, pseudotraders esclavos de sus sentimientos dándole a comprar y vender sin tener ni idea de lo que están haciendo. Estudiad Bitcoin, y si os convence, comprad y olvidaos. Dormiréis más tranquilos y os irá mejor.


----------



## disken (11 Ene 2021)

@Notrabajo34 Estabas esperando una corrección para entrar, Jesuscrypto te la ha puesto en la cara tal y como la pedías.

Tratemos de no convertir esto en un consultorio del tarot, las emociones mejor las gestionamos cada uno en su casa. Oportunidad buenísima para entrar a los que aun estén acumulando.


----------



## Venturi (11 Ene 2021)

¿Como hariais vosotros para sacar 900€ de un wallet?. Allá por 2017 me regalaron 300€ en bitcoins y los tengo en un wallet sin mover. Ayer me di por mirar y ahora son unos 900€ al cambio. No tengo intencion de moverlos aun, total es un dinero que cayo de la nada, asi que mejor que siga ahi subiendo y subiendo , pero llegado el caso, ¿como sacarlo? Ni tengo papeles ni nada que lo justifique ante hacienda.
Hay sitios que venden tarjetas de amazon pero no se si es fiable o me quedaré sin mis satoshis si intento comprar una...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Si tienes esta duda, entra con la mitad de lo que pensabas entrar ahora y pon una orden de compra a los $30k.
> 
> Si supiéramos como se va a mover estaríamos todos apalancados 1:1000



Ya. A ver entrar voy a entrar pero si puedo ahorrarme entrar y que me metan una bajada de 40% mejor. Me da igual entrar en 32, 30 o 28 solo quiero evitar entrar en plena bajada. Por eso digo si es mejor entrar cuando empiece a subir


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Bueno, le estan dando fuerte al bitcoin, que intenta estabilizarse entre 26-29k eur, pero la tendencia es a bajar. Yo mantengo posiciones y aprendiendo., Miro a 5 años vista.

Lo que no sé es si poner algo mas o esperar una correccion mas fuerte...


----------



## ruber et impius (11 Ene 2021)

Le he enchufao un CALL vía Hegic. A ver que tal.


----------



## Júpiter (11 Ene 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Lo más sensato es vender ya, y en unos días lo más sensato será recomprar en 50.000. Negocio redondo



Andará cerca de la correción pero si eres holder da igual en que momento entres. Hace unos días era bueno entrar que llegó a 31k€, igualmente ahora es buen momento para entrar también.

La cosa está en tener las manos quietas durante los martillazos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (11 Ene 2021)

buena ostia se esta dando hoy


----------



## PACOJONES (11 Ene 2021)

lo mejor es entrar cuando toque suelo,pero eso aqui no te lo van a decir porque no lo saben y los que lo saben no te lo van a decir a menos que formes parte de ese selecto grupo, y no es el caso, asi que depende de ti la decision, yo me voy a esperar porque por mucho que digan por aqui que solo es una correccion del 12% blablabla la verdad es que es la mayor bajada desde que empezo a subir fuerte el 2020, y muchos estan ganando mucho dinero vendiendo ahora como para arriesgarse a perderlo por no vender,hay un dicho que dice mas vale pajaro en mano..aunque si quieres comprar para aguantar en 2,4 años vista no tienes porque preocuparte porque lo de que va a subir esta asegurado..


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Sigue en pie. Si es que sucede...Los que decían que iban a entrar cuando haya una gran corrección, no lo harán.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Sigue en pie. Si es que sucede...Los que decían que iban a entrar cuando haya una gran corrección, no lo harán.



Yo anoche entraba pero tambien salia............

Se veian claramente los movimientos, subida rapida y se quedaba quieto, me fijaba sobre todo en las monedillas chicas que era con las que estaba ganando, cuando ya se tiraban un buen rato sin moverse ni un solo euro me salia y bajon, otra vez para arriba monedillas otra vez para arriba, se estancaban, otra vez vendia y otra vez empezaban a bajar, por lo menos se repitio ciclo ayer 4 veces, en la bajada de 22000 euros ya me acojone y dije ya no sube esto mas y me quede quieto, eso y que me tenia que ir a dormir joder.


----------



## Big_Lanister (11 Ene 2021)

Madre mia y yo entre en maximos historicos hace nada. 25% bit, 55% eth, y lo demas en 3 altc. 

Mas de 600 pavos perdidos hoy, que sangria!


----------



## Roninn (11 Ene 2021)

Ahora vamos a ver si estamos en marzo del 2013 o en principios de 2017.

A los novatos dejad vuestra mentalidad de trading de bolsa que os dejara tiesos



Big_Lanister dijo:


> Madre mia y yo entre en maximos historicos hace nada. 25% bit, 55% eth, y lo demas en 3 altc.
> 
> Mas de 600 pavos perdidos hoy, que sangria!



-30k€ se ha reducido mi cuenta de ayer a hoy. Ni parpadeo


----------



## Sk666 (11 Ene 2021)

Se puede ir a los 27 incluso los 15, agarrasen fuerte que vienen curvas


----------



## Roninn (11 Ene 2021)

Grande! En un año espero alcanzarte :S


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Mas bien tocapelotas atontao. Dando consejos por "intuicion"



Pues lo dije desde el principio que era intucion y he acertado, que pasa te da coraje que entre un niñato con la mitad de años que tu que lleva tres dias mirando criptomonedas y acierte en absolutamente todo ?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> 12000? Jajajajaja
> Ojalá, si es así compro 10 Bitcoin.
> No lo verán tus ojos.
> Cómo mucho 20K y ya sería una locura.



No te das cuenta que ayer se reian igual cuando dije que veia litercoin en 100, ethereum en 800 y bitcoin en 25000 me quede corto al final y todo.


----------



## Roninn (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues lo dije desde el principio que era intucion y he acertado, que pasa te da coraje que entre un niñato con la mitad de años que tu que lleva tres dias mirando criptomonedas y acierte en absolutamente todo ?



Dunning Kruger effect hamijo.

Te estan dando buenos consejos, deja la soberbia que te haras pupa a largo plazo en criptos


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Lo que no se reducen son vuestros Satoshis hasta que no vendáis.


----------



## Big_Lanister (11 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Ahora vamos a ver si estamos en marzo del 2013 o en principios de 2017.
> 
> A los novatos dejad vuestra mentalidad de trading de bolsa que os dejara tiesos
> 
> ...





Enserio?

Bueno yo esto lo tomo como experiencia de iniciación, sino llego a ver esas subidas demenciales, jamas le hubiera echado ganas a esto. Ya dejo esa inversion inicial quieta, ahora dca y a final de año valoro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> A ver, hay patrones que se repiten, pero es cada cuatro años, no cada dos meses. Vas a ver muchos fantasmas donde no los hay, y te lo dice alguien que lleva viviendo del análisis técnico desde hace casi tres lustros.




En el fondo aunque yo no sepa de graficas ni haga analisis tecnicos ni nada de eso vivo de la especulacion y se me da bastante bien, no veo fantasmas lo van a tumbar y en unos años o en unos meses volvera todo a empezar, es bonito saberlo por que en la siguiente si se da el caso voy a estar


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No te das cuenta que ayer se reian igual cuando dije que veia litercoin en 100, ethereum en 800 y bitcoin en 25000 me quede corto al final y todo.



Yo no me reir, simplemente me extraño


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo que no se reducen son vuestros Satoshis hasta que no vendáis.



Entiendo tu postura pero te digo igual que a los del oro y la plata entre los que me encuentro, si vendes cuando esta alto y compras cuando esta barato tendras mas satoshis no ???


----------



## nemesis272727 (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues lo dije desde el principio que era intucion y he acertado, que pasa te da coraje que entre un niñato con la mitad de años que tu que lleva tres dias mirando criptomonedas y acierte en absolutamente todo ?



Siempre que te leo vas de sobrado pero da la impresion de que no tienes ni puta idea de nada de lo que hablas, solo hablar hablar, macho buscate amigos, o una chorti o algo que no sea dar por culo 24 7 en este foro con tus subnormalidades varias, al ignore por retrasado


----------



## Termur (11 Ene 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> *Ya dejo esa inversion inicial quieta, ahora dca y a final de año valoro.*



Es lo mejor que puedes hacer. Esta estrategia tan sencilla, tan simple, es la que ha richo rica a muchísima gente desde que el BTC comenzó a adquirir valor respeto al fiat. 

Piensa que quien compró un BTC por 20000 $ en lo más alto del pico de 2017, y no lo ha tocado desde entonces, pudo venderlo la semana pasada por más del doble de su valor, después de tres años llenos de oscilaciones brutales. Quien no tuvo esa sangre fría... en fin. 

Esta es una carrera de fondo. Esta corrección era necesaria y deseable. Necesaria porque una subida tan acusada en tan poco tiempo no era sostenible ni sana, las correcciones sirven para limpiar, lo mismo que un purgante; y deseable porque nos ha dado una oportunidad para seguir comprando. 

Ahora a esperar. Nada funciona mejor en el mundo crypto. Esperar.


----------



## Indignado (11 Ene 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Madre mia y yo entre en maximos historicos hace nada. 25% bit, 55% eth, y lo demas en 3 altc.
> 
> Mas de 600 pavos perdidos hoy, que sangria!



Si no te importa estar apalancado no es problema , tranquilo que esto lo tienes la semana que viene (o en un mes) volviendo a subir.


----------



## Satoshi (11 Ene 2021)

Yo -29k y tan pichi oye. HODL


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ene 2021)

holaaaaaaaa, ya tenemos minimo en 31000.

joer me sorprende que cada plataforma pone su precio, coinbase una, investing otra...supongo que una es el contado y otra futuros


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Leyendo posts del pasado se ve que ni somos los primeros ni seremos los últimos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)

Si estás teniendo un mal día, ten en cuenta que MicroStrategy está $ 500 millones abajo hoy


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Ene 2021)

Trankis, mañana está otra vez en $38K.


Predición hecha observando el meneo de la cola de mi perro.


----------



## tastas (11 Ene 2021)

Coño que en inversiones los valores son en porcentajes, relativos al stack total. Unos habrán perdido 600 euros y otros un millón, pero todos habrán perdido el mismo porcentaje.
Lo que importa es mantener la estrategia.

Habláis del que compró en el pico de 2017.
Si ese hizo dca ahora no solo iría ganando sino que hubiera comprado sus BTC a un precio mucho mejor de 20.000usd. 
Calma y dejad las apuestas más especuladoras para un % menor de vuestro portafolio.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Bueno, parece que lo quieren llevar a 22.000eur


----------



## agon (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno, parece que lo quieren llevar a 22.000eur



18.000$


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Ene 2021)

A ver a donde llega, que tengo que hacer reflote de mis mensajes de hace unos días, para todos aquellos subnormales que se me echaron a la yugular por decir que esto iba a pasar pronto.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (11 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A ver a donde llega, que tengo que hacer reflote de mis mensajes de hace unos días, para todos aquellos subnormales que se me echaron a la yugular por decir que esto iba a pasar pronto.



Es que tiene pinta de 3° burbujote claramente, con su pico de casi 42k. Pero eso no quita que a largo plazo sea alcista.

Como digo, ahora corrige y se queda en 25k o en 20k, ya sigue valiendo más que (casi) siempre, aparte de que las mejoras técnicas que se van introduciendo se quedan.

Además ya lo han dicho, los nuevos están panicando y los "expertos" se podían haber sacado 6 cifras en cash y ni se han inmutado.

Yo llegué a este foro por BTC y tuve que leer, valiendo el BTC 300-400$, que ya era demasiado tarde para entrar y que no merecía la pena. Fíjate tu que gracia.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No te das cuenta que ayer se reian igual cuando dije que veia litercoin en 100, ethereum en 800 y bitcoin en 25000 me quede corto al final y todo.



Ojalá baje a 10000.
Sería la oportunidad del año.


----------



## uhnitas (11 Ene 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Una preguntita que seguro que será trivial para la mayoría de vosotros pero que siempre he tenido, por qué todas las monedas suelen bailar a la vez? o todas suben o todas bajan...



Visualiza una garrapata en un animal.


----------



## mr_nobody (11 Ene 2021)

Ya yo lo dije, en mi opinion el suelo esta en el precio al que compraron Grayscale y Microstrategy. No me acuerdo cual fue pero me suena que no mas de ~25K USD


----------



## Red Star (11 Ene 2021)

Joder, menudos bandazos está pegando. Esto me recuerda a los viejos tiempos.


----------



## MIP (11 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Si estás teniendo un mal día, ten en cuenta que MicroStrategy está $ 500 millones abajo hoy



Ya pero ellos compraron la mitad a $11000 y la otra mitad a $21000, no creo que tengan problemas de sueño.


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

El ciclo pasado no hubo bajadas de más del 38% hasta el final del ciclo. 


No estamos al final del ciclo y de 42 a 30 ya ha bajado un 39%

Hay menos bitcoins disponibles para venta así que lo más inteligente es no esperar más bajada


----------



## Lumpen (11 Ene 2021)

Capachaooooo?? To the moon!!!!


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Ene 2021)

yo creo que deberia salir el de microstrategy y empezar a comprar para parar la sangria.....

o algun otro pez gordo que quiera entrar....


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Ene 2021)

Aunque la estrategia de HODL es clara, se agradece leer por aquí a los más viejos del lugar aportando un poco de templanza en estos días de bajadas


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (11 Ene 2021)

Camaradas apreteu apreteu!!


----------



## mr_nobody (11 Ene 2021)

Tiene toda la pinta que ha sido un movimiento de las ballenas para hacer un barrido de stop loss de manual.

No me extranahiria un pelo que esta gente tubiera de ante mano el numero de stop loss que hay en uno o mas exchanges y como evolociona en el tiempo esa estadistica, y en base a esa informacion hagan o deshagan. Si trabajas con exchanges esa info la tienes y es muy poderosa.

Aparte que si llevas unos anhos metido en este mundillo te das cuenta que esta gente manipula el mercado a su antojo. Estad tranquilos que no van a matar la gallina de los huevos de oro, el unico peligro que hay son los gobiernos.


----------



## Roninn (11 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Habláis del que compró en el pico de 2017.
> Si ese hizo dca ahora no solo iría ganando sino que hubiera comprado sus BTC a un precio mucho mejor de 20.000usd.



Presente.
Entre con todo entre finales 2017 y principios 2018 en alts. Empece a trabajar como artista en dapps y me enamore salvajemente de ethereum. Perdidas del 80% calculo y muerte de mi parte sensible a la volatilidad
A lo largo del 2018 DCA en eth y parte en btc como cobertura frente al btc/eth ratio.
2019-2020 Todo en eth y dca salvaje.
2021 Life looks good. Planteandome cuando eth vender, cuanto bloquear en staking por 2 años y cuanto vender por btc a partir de 0.1 eth/btc


----------



## orbeo (11 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> El ciclo pasado no hubo bajadas de más del 38% hasta el final del ciclo.
> 
> 
> No estamos al final del ciclo y de 42 a 30 ya ha bajado un 39%
> ...



Como has calculado que ha caído un 39% ??? Ha bajado un 27%


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Como has calculado que ha caído un 39% ??? Ha bajado un 27%
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 540340



Porque cálculo de máximo al dip. Máximo fueron, 41990


----------



## orbeo (11 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Porque cálculo de máximo al dip. Máximo fueron, 41990



Pues eso... 42.000$ - 27% son 30.660$

42.000% - 39% son 25.620$


----------



## Gusman (11 Ene 2021)

Buen meneo para que las mariconas novatas como Notrabajo salgan corriendo...


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues eso... 42.000$ - 27% son 30.660$
> 
> 42.000% - 39% son 25.620$



Se hace division el dip entre el máximo

Como calculas que 10 es el, 10% de, 100 ? Dividiendo 10 entre 100


----------



## orbeo (11 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Se hace division el dip entre el máximo
> 
> Como calculas que 10 es el, 10% de, 100 ? Dividiendo 10 entre 100



Pero eso sería para calcular la diferencia ente el mínimo y el máximo. BTC ha caído, no subido, por lo tanto es % de caída.


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero eso sería para calcular la diferencia ente el mínimo y el máximo. BTC ha caído, no subido, por lo tanto es % de caída.



Si divides 30000 entre 42000 te da 0,71

Es decir 30000 es el 71% de 42000 


Con lo cual de 42000 a 30000 ha bajado la diferencia, es decir 39%


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Si divides 30000 entre 42000 te da 0,71
> 
> Es decir 30000 es el 71% de 42000
> 
> ...



100% - 71% = 29%

No entiendo el cálculo que haces


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero eso sería para calcular la diferencia ente el mínimo y el máximo. BTC ha caído, no subido, por lo tanto es % de caída.





_______ dijo:


> Si divides 30000 entre 42000 te da 0,71
> 
> Es decir 30000 es el 71% de 42000
> 
> ...



A no perdona, tienes razón es un, 27-28 ::


----------



## orbeo (11 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Si divides 30000 entre 42000 te da 0,71
> 
> Es decir 30000 es el 71% de 42000
> 
> ...



100 - 71 = 29


----------



## ruber et impius (11 Ene 2021)

Yo -75Kusd en 24h. Me ha salido un picorcete en la nuca, pero me he rascado y se me ha pasado.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (11 Ene 2021)

Dejaos de "correcciones de manual" y salid ya para al menos salvar los muebles. Los tulipanes se os marchitan.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Ene 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A ver a donde llega, que tengo que hacer reflote de mis mensajes de hace unos días, para todos aquellos subnormales que se me echaron a la yugular por decir que esto iba a pasar pronto.



¿ Pero tú no decías que iba a caer hasta los 10k ? 

Si esto es una simple corrección de nada que no llega ni al 30%... Durante la subida del 2017 desde los 1k hasta los 20k hubo muchas correcciones mayores que esta.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Dejaos de "correcciones de manual" y salid ya para al menos salvar los muebles. Los tulipanes se os marchitan.



Otro forero del 2008.
De poder tener su vida resuelta, a decir polladas en el mismo foro.

¿NO TE DA VERGÜENZA?????
Te dejo tu gráfica de tulipanes, parguela


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (11 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Otro forero del 2008.
> De poder tener su vida resuelta, a decir polladas en el mismo foro.
> 
> ¿NO TE DA VERGÜENZA?????
> ...



Madre mía cuántos nervios... 
Ha comenzado ya el pánico?


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Ene 2021)

Ese es el motivo por el que los ricos cada vez son más ricos y los pobres cada vez más pobres. 

Si hicieras un traspaso de riqueza de los ricos a los pobres no haría falta mucho tiempo para que la riqueza volviera de nuevo a los ricos. Si son ricos es por algo igual que los pobres lo son por algo.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Madre mía cuántos nervios...
> Ha comenzado ya el pánico?



Veo que no has entendido el gráfico 
Te repito: ¿No te da vergüenza? 
Tío, con 20 euros que hubieras tirado en esta burbuja tulipanera en el 2010, no serías el indigente mental que eres hoy 
Pero no...viene a dar sus lecciones de estupidez suprema, como buen parguela.

Disfruta de la vida, mr. pánico nocoiner!!!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (11 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Veo que no has entendido el gráfico
> Te repito: ¿No te da vergüenza?
> Tío, con 20 euros que hubieras tirado en esta burbuja tulipanera en el 2010, no serías el indigente mental que eres hoy
> Pero no...viene a dar sus lecciones de estupidez suprema, como buen parguela.
> ...



Hamijo forero, sospecho que mi vida está más resuelta que la tuya. Sin embargo, admiro tu fe.

La fe del ignorante. Tonto pero feliz.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (11 Ene 2021)

veis esa linea roja que corta las gráficas de total market cap y de total market cap menos Bitcoin? veis lo que paso en esos dias de principios de Junio de 2017? Exacto, una corrección del 30% de todo el mercado. Bueno pues ahi es donde creo yo que estamos respecto a este bull-run. Y ya veis lo que paso al final de 2017


----------



## Sk666 (11 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> veis esa linea roja que corta las gráficas de total market cap y de total market cap menos Bitcoin? veis lo que paso en esos dias de principios de Junio de 2017? Exacto, una corrección del 30% de todo el mercado. Bueno pues ahi es donde creo yo que estamos respecto a este bull-run. Y ya veis lo que paso al final de 2017



Es difícil saberlo, pero si no baja de los 30 diría que ahora mismo está rebotando para "arriba"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Buen meneo para que las mariconas novatas como Notrabajo salgan corriendo...



Hola ignorante te ha escocido mi vaticinio ??? ala a aprender el maestro, atento que voy a hacer pronto las siguientes predicciones.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> veis esa linea roja que corta las gráficas de total market cap y de total market cap menos Bitcoin? veis lo que paso en esos dias de principios de Junio de 2017? Exacto, una corrección del 30% de todo el mercado. Bueno pues ahi es donde creo yo que estamos respecto a este bull-run. Y ya veis lo que paso al final de 2017
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 540442




Esplica mejor anda que me parece tu analisis bastante acertado pero no acabo de entenderte y como yo muchos


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esplica mejor anda que me parece tu analisis bastante acertado pero no acabo de entenderte y como yo muchos



Mi teoría es que se va a repetir un bull-run de todo el mercado crypto como el que tuvimos a lo largo de 2017.

En concreto, si miras la gráfica que he puesto antes, después de que BTC rompiera su ATH anterior (1200$) el mercado entero hizo un mini bull-run entre Abril y Junio 2017 que llevó a una corrección de más del 30%... y qué pasó después esa corrección a la que hago referencia? Cómo acabo la cosa en 2017? Pues eso, solo estamos empezando este bull-run antológico.


----------



## ruber et impius (11 Ene 2021)

Dejad hablar a los nocoiners..


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

Otra apreciación es, en este caso en supuesto de no hiperinflación aún: si se repite el ciclo de 2017 el bull Run durará hasta noviembre diciembre.

Yo metería tranquilamente cada mes un porcentaje de los ingresos hasta agosto septiembre.porque en 2018 bajo a niveles de agosto septiembee


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Mi teoría es que se va a repetir un bull-run de todo el mercado crypto como el que tuvimos a lo largo de 2017.
> 
> En concreto, si miras la gráfica que he puesto antes, después de que BTC rompiera su ATH anterior (1200$) el mercado entero hizo un mini bull-run entre Abril y Junio 2017 que llevó a una corrección de más del 30%... y qué pasó después esa corrección a la que hago referencia? Cómo acabo la cosa en 2017? Pues eso, solo estamos empezando este bull-run antológico.



Pero entonces lo que estas diciendo que sigo sin entender y perdona mi torpeza es que esto se va a tomar porculo y nuevamente a un largo paseo por el desierto ??? yo tambien lo creo........ si es que es eso lo que me estas diciendo.


----------



## Donald Draper (11 Ene 2021)

Al ignore


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero entonces lo que estas diciendo que sigo sin entender y perdona mi torpeza es que esto se va a tomar porculo y nuevamente a un largo paseo por el desierto ??? yo tambien lo creo........ si es que es eso lo que me estas diciendo.



Lo que te está diciendo es que acabamos de cruzar el anterior ath hace 3 semanas u que el bull Run va para meses hasta finales de años. 

Si irse a tomar por culo le llamas a que haga un dip en 2022 en 60k y k vas a entrar entonces en vez de ahora vale. 

Si a loo que te refieres es si va a bajar a 5k 10k 15k no no va a bajar y si piensas en 20 k probablemente tampoco


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero entonces lo que estas diciendo que sigo sin entender y perdona mi torpeza es que esto se va a tomar porculo y nuevamente a un largo paseo por el desierto ??? yo tambien lo creo........ si es que es eso lo que me estas diciendo.



jaja para nada estoy diciendo eso. Mira la gráfica otra vez:



Mi teoría es que estamos en el punto de corte con la recta roja. Ergo, eso implicaria que el mercado crypto en general va a multiplicar por varias veces su valor actual en cosa de 6 meses. Lo de hoy es solo un bache como lo fue el que marca la linea roja en Junio 2017.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero entonces lo que estas diciendo que sigo sin entender y perdona mi torpeza es que esto se va a tomar porculo y nuevamente a un largo paseo por el desierto ??? yo tambien lo creo........ si es que es eso lo que me estas diciendo.



Lo que te dice es que él ve una similitud entre lo que está haciendo ahora el bitcoin y lo que ya hizo a principios del 2017. Si esto es así, esta corrección de hoy sólo ha sido el pistoletazo de salida hacia la carrera de los xxxK para finales del 2021; durante estos primeros 4-5 mesos el bitcoin irá subiendo "paulativamente" (doblando cada 1-2 meses por ejemplo), para explotar hacia noviembre-diciembre al alza toncando máximos estratosféricos. 

En tal caso, no se prevée una bajada de 20k hasta 2022 mínimo... o ya nunca más.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Y bitcoin sobre los 25000 euros que en dolares no se.............. en breve comienza el festival.






Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si lo veo pero no han terminado los ataques, esta noche vamos a ver algo mas potente.
> 
> Bueno el que este despierto............ yo ya tengo dinero preparado para comprar ethereum por debajo o cercano a los 800 y lithecoin sobre los 110 euros.



Estas fueron mis predicciones de ayer sobre estas mismas horas, ahora vamos a las siguientes predicciones.


Bueno aqui esta de nuevo el guru, el vidente, el puto oraculo de las criptos.

Esta noche o madrugada como prefierais, nuevos ataques mortiferos que llevaran el ethereum sobre los 600 euros, lithercoin en 80 euros y bitcoin va a tocar los 18000 euros, luego rebotara sobre los 25000 y volvera a bajar sobre los 22000 en donde encontrara su resistencia momentanea, en los siguientes dias seguira el desangrado.


----------



## _______ (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo que te dice es que él ve una similitud entre lo que está haciendo ahora el bitcoin y lo que ya hizo a principios del 2017. Si esto es así, esta corrección de hoy sólo ha sido el pistoletazo de salida hacia la carrera de los xxxK para finales del 2021; durante estos primeros 4-5 mesos el bitcoin irá subiendo "paulativamente" (doblando cada 1-2 meses por ejemplo), para explotar hacia noviembre-diciembre al alza toncando máximos estratosféricos.
> 
> En tal caso, no se prevée una bajada de 20k hasta 2022 mínimo... o ya nunca más.



Después del ath del bull Run (n+1) nunca ha bajado hasta el ATH del bull run "n"

En 2018 bajo a, 3000 y pico que fue casi 3 veces el ath de 2013


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

Yo es que siendo un hoolingan total del Atleti, jamás se me ocurriría meterme en el foro del Trampas todos los días, a tocar los cojones.
Es que ni me entra en la cabeza. 

Aquí los nocoiners del foro, son auténticos parásitos de la Sociedad, tipos acomplejados que buscan el dolor ajeno ahondando en sus propias miserias existenciales.

Y luego están los nocoiners top...esos que llevan en el foro escribiendo polladas desde 2009, o antes, y que no se han enterado de nada. Y ahora su rabia y su frustración, la plasman en comentarios rebosantes de negatividad y mala baba, soñando con poder volver atrás en el tiempo y echarle aunque fuera 20 euros, a la estafa-ponzi-piramidal-tulipanera, que tiende a cero y que los gobiernos no permitirán.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estas fueron mis predicciones de ayer sobre estas mismas horas, ahora vamos a las siguientes predicciones.
> 
> 
> Bueno aqui esta de nuevo el guru, el vidente, el puto oraculo de las criptos.
> ...



Si sigue el desangrado volveré a entrar más abajo. Lo que no haré será estar todo el día pendiente de si sube o baja (sólo estaré pendiente del MVRV Z-Score para realmente plantearme salir). He metido dinero que no necesito pensado en el medio/largo plazo como inversión de futuro, porque entiendo que por fundamentales bitcoin es el futuro inmediato. Lo que haga en intradías me preocupa poco.

De momento estás fuera del bitcoin, y quizás ello te permita tomar cierta ventaja si realmente termina bajando mucho más y compras más barato para subir desde allí. Yo lo veo como un riesgo que no me apetece. Sin embargo, te animo a seguir comentando tu "percepción"; creo que nos enriquece a todos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo que te dice es que él ve una similitud entre lo que está haciendo ahora el bitcoin y lo que ya hizo a principios del 2017. Si esto es así, esta corrección de hoy sólo ha sido el pistoletazo de salida hacia la carrera de los xxxK para finales del 2021; durante estos primeros 4-5 mesos el bitcoin irá subiendo "paulativamente" (doblando cada 1-2 meses por ejemplo), para explotar hacia noviembre-diciembre al alza toncando máximos estratosféricos.
> 
> En tal caso, no se prevée una bajada de 20k hasta 2022 mínimo... o ya nunca más.



Pues yo la veo para esta misma noche, hora entre las dos y las tres pero igual se retrasa un poco como ayer y no llega hasta las 8 de la mañana.


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo es que siendo un hoolingan total del Atleti, jamás se me ocurriría meterme en el foro del Trampas todos los días, a tocar los cojones.
> Es que ni me entra en la cabeza.
> 
> Aquí los nocoiners del foro, son auténticos parásitos de la Sociedad, tipos acomplejados que buscan el dolor ajeno ahondando en sus propias miserias existenciales.
> ...



una cosa es la idea y otra la cotización puramente especulativa que todo tiende a hacerlas subir para los que las tienen en 0.1 puedan vender y que un palurdo les compre lo que venden esperando rentabilidades futuras que serán como laspasadas pero en realidad no.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues yo la veo para esta misma noche, hora entre las dos y las tres pero igual se retrasa un poco como ayer y no llega hasta las 8 de la mañana.



Puede ser, pero una vez superada esta corrección, y que nadie niega que pueda durar algunos días, según la similitud que señala el forero entonces el bitcoin se dispararía para ya dejar los 20K atrás.. si no para siempre, para mucho tiempo.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> una cosa es la idea y otra la cotización puramente especulativa que todo tiende a hacerlas subir para los que las tienen en 0.1 puedan vender y que un palurdo les compre lo que venden esperando rentabilidades futuras que serán como laspasadas pero en realidad no.



Ves? No entiendes nada.
Pero sinceramente, me importa una puta mierda


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ves? No entiendes nada.
> Pero sinceramente, me importa una puta mierda



si entiendo si, simplemente es un intercambio de cromos, en estecaso bitcoins


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> si entiendo si, simplemente es un intercambio de cromos, en estecaso bitcoins



No, no entiendes.
Con cromos yo no habría podido salvar inflaciones y devaluaciones de moneda en diferentes países, de más de un 300% acumulado en 5 años. Y eso sin contar con la subida del precio del BTC en sí mismo.

Ves como no lo entiendes?


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Ene 2021)

El bitcoin, entre otras cosas, ha venido para que los bancos centrales puedan imprimir sin límite y toda la posible inflación se la coman las cryptos. Por eso es importante ir comprando a hora que la maquinilla ha empezado a hechar humo en serio


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, no entiendes.
> Con cromos yo no habría podido salvar inflaciones y devaluaciones de moneda en diferentes países, de más de un 300% acumulado en 5 años. Y eso sin contar con la subida del precio del BTC en sí mismo.
> 
> Ves como no lo entiendes?



ah en venezuela


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> ah en venezuela



Ves como eres limitadísimo nocoiner? 
Nocoiner de letras

Si fuera Venezuela habría salvado un 3000%
Estoy mucho más cerca, parguelazo 

Pero bueno, seguramente no entiendas ni lo que es inflación ni devaluación, quizá voy muy rápido para tu nivel.
Perdóname


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ene 2021)

gracias @Red Star @Tronald Dump

me he puesto a comprar (21.00h) BTC como un hijo de puta jajajjajaj

HODL !!!!!!

decir que no sé si he controlado el timing, lo he hecho bajo mis limitados conocimientos y con Tradingview...y tirando de lo leído y aprendido de bitcointalk etc...queria programar compras recurrentes en coinbase pero he dicho...que pollas.....a la piscina!

Comentad un poco el market timing de hoy. que habeis hecho?


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> gracias @Red Star @Tronald Dump
> 
> me he puesto a comprar (21.00h) BTC como un hijo de puta jajajjajaj
> 
> ...



¿Gracias a mí por qué?


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Gracias a mí por qué?



por tus perlas en forma de comentario que despejan todas las dudas cuando tengo pensamientos nocoiners impuros


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> por tus perlas en forma de comentario que despejan todas las dudas cuando tengo pensamientos nocoiners impuros



Muy bien, así me gusta. Ten fe hermano. Es la fe la que nos hace salvos.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Muy bien, así me gusta. Ten fe hermano. Es la fe la que nos hace salvos.



Hágase, cúmplase!


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ene 2021)

Este foro me ha dado muchos puntos de inflexión en mi vida.
Hoy este es uno de ellos.


----------



## Indignado (12 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Comentad un poco el market timing de hoy. que habeis hecho?



A rio revuelto a rio revuelto ganancia de especuladores pescadores

PD: Tengo ordén de compra a 23K euros para esta noche , yo también creo que hay ballenas intentando tirar el precio.


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Ea, ya va parriba, directo a los cielos, a la luna. Rezad todos conmigo hermanos, rezad por nuestros preciados satoshis, porque el santo cuerpo de crypto renacido, por toda la sangre derramada, juzgue a los banqueros centrales y venza a las tinieblas del NWO de Satanás, que habrá de postrarse ante los pies de Bitcoin cuando llegue el día y la hora.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ea, ya va parriba, directo a los cielos, a la luna. Rezad todos conmigo hermanos, rezad por nuestros preciados satoshis, porque el santo cuerpo de crypto renacido, por toda la sangre derramada, juzgue a los banqueros centrales y venza a las tinieblas del NWO de Satanás, que habrá de postrarse ante los pies de Bitcoin cuando llegue el día y la hora.



Amén hermanoC.

he entrado con 0,2 BTC guarros pero estoy pletórico. Pasito a pasito to the moon


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Amén hermanoC.
> 
> he entrado con 0,2 BTC guarros pero estoy pletórico. Pasito a pasito to the moon



Esos 0,2 BTC multiplicarán tu poder adquisitivo igual que Jesucrypto multiplicó los panes y los peces. Y te darán de comer el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Bimbo (12 Ene 2021)

Es la polla el bitcoin menuda vela tiene hoy, un dia vaa tener una vela que sea toda la cotizacion entera, que empiece en 40k, baje a 5k y luego vuelva a subir a 35k.
Para el que se le de bien tradear es un chollo


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Ten fe hermano. El reino de Crypto en la tierra está cerca.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

Unas líneas que no valen para nada más que para probar si se publica bien desde una página


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

En el seguimiento que le voy haciendo al oro VS Bitcoin, veo que desde diciembre no se ha vuelto a caer de las 15oz por Bitcoin.
Vale que no hay que confundir oro papel con oro físico y que el precio del oro está manipulado a la baja, pero el meme es top...


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

_"En verdad os digo que es más fácil que un camello con un Trezor pase por el arco de una puerta de embarque, que un rico con 10 onzas de oro entre en un avión que lo lleve a los Cielos." -- Jesucrypto


_

TOMAD Y COMPRAD TODOS CON EL,
PORQUE ESTA ES MI CRIPTOMONEDA,
QUE SERÁ ENTREGADA POR VOSOTROS,
PARA EL PERDÓN DE LA DEUDA.


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Es que entro en éxtasis, como Santa Teresa. El Espíritu Santo de Bitcoin me embriaga.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

Cuando veo a gente con este tipo de análisis no sé si es que son muy pro o si quiero fumar lo mismo que ellos...


----------



## _______ (12 Ene 2021)

Pero existe un problema para ellos con eso, no pueden asumir el riesgo de prestar bitcoins como prestan dinero de papel water, al mismo tiempo la confianza en el fist sigue cayendo y la adopción de bitcoins aumentando. Si se empiezan a aceptar pagos en bitcoins, los bancos o grandes tenedores de bitcoin no pueden asumir el riesgo de prestar ciegamente como con el dinero de papel de Water por lo que y habrá gran adopción de bitcoin pero menos bitcoin en circulación y por lo tanto cada bitcoin tendrá un poder adquisitivo incluso mayor


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta que si veo interesante.

Por que en esta subida del bitcoin las shitcoin tipo ethereum, lithercoin y demas no estan llegando a sus masimos y bitcoin si ???

Es por que hay ahora mas donde elegir en este tipo de monedas o se han depreciado y la gente ya no las quiere tanto ????


----------



## Roninn (12 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta que si veo interesante.
> 
> Por que en esta subida del bitcoin las shitcoin tipo ethereum, lithercoin y demas no estan llegando a sus masimos y bitcoin si ???
> 
> Es por que hay ahora mas donde elegir en este tipo de monedas o se han depreciado y la gente ya no las quiere tanto ????



El dia que escribas litecoin bien hago una fiesta en casa.


----------



## _______ (12 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta que si veo interesante.
> 
> Por que en esta subida del bitcoin las shitcoin tipo ethereum, lithercoin y demas no estan llegando a sus masimos y bitcoin si ???
> 
> Es por que hay ahora mas donde elegir en este tipo de monedas o se han depreciado y la gente ya no las quiere tanto ????



Siempre van con retraso


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Siempre van con retraso



Pero retraso ?? la otra vez el bitcoin a 20000 y el ether a 1400 y la otra que no escribo bien a 500 o cosas de ese tipo y ahora bitcoin a 35000 y las otras no han llegado a eso..........


----------



## Roninn (12 Ene 2021)

Las ballenas con wallets de +1000btc lo estan comprando todo

_Statistics governing wallet balances from Glassnode on Jan. 11 reveal that the main investors “buying the dip” are those with a balance in excess of 1,000 BTC ($36 million)._

No les vendais vuestro dinero-meme del internet a multibillonarios. Todavia no

Pd. Que lo esten comprando todo no significa que no lo puedan tirar a 20k. Es más, tendria todo el sentido.


----------



## Elvensen (12 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Los HODL seguís sin vender?



Claro, mi idea es no convertirlo a fiat, sino comprar inmuebles con ellos.
Cuando la gente acepte vender y comprar inmuebles con bitcoin, entonces sera el momento de sacar beneficios.
De momento, como si se pone a 5k otra vez, no tengo pensado moverlos hasta que suceda lo que ya he dicho, y eso va a ser dentro de unos años, aunque no tantos por lo que parece. Yo lo veo antes de 5 años.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (12 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta que si veo interesante.
> 
> Por que en esta subida del bitcoin las shitcoin tipo ethereum, lithercoin y demas no estan llegando a sus masimos y bitcoin si ???
> 
> Es por que hay ahora mas donde elegir en este tipo de monedas o se han depreciado y la gente ya no las quiere tanto ????



Porque cada vez mas gente se da cuenta de que se llaman shitcoins por algo.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (12 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero retraso ?? la otra vez el bitcoin a 20000 y el ether a 1400 y la otra que no escribo bien a 500 o cosas de ese tipo y ahora bitcoin a 35000 y las otras no han llegado a eso..........



funciona asi, primero sube el bitcoin, mas tarde empiezan a subir las demas monedas, luego baja el bitcoin y el resto de monedas bajan al instante y mas que el bitcoin, por eso siempre mejor bitcoin


----------



## ruber et impius (12 Ene 2021)

Cerrada mi posición CALL comentada antes. No veo claro arriesgarme.




Ha sido muy divertida la espera, con vuestros comentarios apocalípticos y todo eso.


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Parece que algún banco de IUESEI está cerrando las cuentas de Trump. Y el Deustche bank creo que también va a dejar de hacer operaciones con Trump.

Esto va a beneficiar a Bitcoin, y la popularidad de GAB. Por lo visto GAB usa mucho Bitcoin porque les hicieron también el boicot los bancos.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ene 2021)

Para los que sólo ven BTC como pelotazo...la verdad es que también les está yendo bien este 2021, las cosas como son.


----------



## Polonia Viva (12 Ene 2021)

Esto es cierto a medias.

En una trezor puedes llevar todos los wallets que quieras con la misma semilla (siempre que tengan differente passphrase, claro). Así que puedes tener 2 wallets con la misma semilla y 2 contraseñas diferentes: en una tienes la mayor parte de tus BTC y en otra una suma pequeña. Si por la mala suerte del destino te ponen un puñal en el cuello a cambio de tu semilla y tu passphrase, le puedes dar la segunda.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

Llevo unos días viendo mucha publicidad de otra wallet, Safepal. 

SafePal Crypto Hardware Wallet(Official) | The best wallet to protect your assets

A ver si alguien de aquí la ha probado y puede dar una opinión y si no solo es marketing.


----------



## angrymorty (12 Ene 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Claro, mi idea es no convertirlo a fiat, sino comprar inmuebles con ellos.
> Cuando la gente acepte vender y comprar inmuebles con bitcoin, entonces sera el momento de sacar beneficios.
> De momento, como si se pone a 5k otra vez, no tengo pensado moverlos hasta que suceda lo que ya he dicho, y eso va a ser dentro de unos años, aunque no tantos por lo que parece. Yo lo veo antes de 5 años.



Una pareja de conocidos que busca nueva vivienda me han comentado recientemente (no sé si es cierto) que vieron una casa donde su comprador también aceptaba Bitcoins.


----------



## Hiken (12 Ene 2021)

Esta resurrección del Bitcoin me hace pensar en aquella empresa japonesa que pagaba a sus empleados en Bitcoins. O aquella inmobiliaria que vendió un inmueble en Bitcoins.

Se llevaron un buen susto, incluso si no fueron creyentes habrán palmado dinero. Pero si se mantuvieron firmes, con esto habrán multiplicado beneficios por 2 o por 3.

Poco se habla de los casos de éxito, a corto plazo nadie tiene motivos para cobrar en FIAT, los que vayan a dejarlo parado en el banco igual harían bien en cobrar directamente en BTC. Me parece que sería el empujón final que necesita el BTC para sobrepasar al oro.

En el mundo serio parece que aún no se enteran porque los que estamos metidos en esto nos dedicamos más a hacer memes, que sólo convencen a otros foreros, que a hablar de números y aplicaciones reales que son lo que convencen a la gente seria.


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Ene 2021)

El problema del bitcoin como cash es, solo, su gran volatilidad. Con los años supongo que mejorara y sera mas estable. Entonces dejara de ser una inversion de riesgo y se convertira wn un standar financiero


----------



## Polonia Viva (12 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El problema del bitcoin como cash es, solo, su gran volatilidad. Con los años supongo que mejorara y sera mas estable. Entonces dejara de ser una inversion de riesgo y se convertira wn un standar financiero



Yo creo que tiene más. Pese a que sea un proyecto en el que creamos, no debemos dejar pasar los puntos débiles para que sea adoptado como sistema financiero por la mayoría de la población, que para mí son:
- La barrera tecnológica. Entender como funciona, si bien no es super complejo, no está al alcance de todo el mundo, y además requiere tiempo que la mayoría de gente ni tiene o ni quiere dedicar.
- Para bien y *también para mal*, estás fuera del sistema. Si te estafan, no puedes reclamar esos bitcoins a nadie. O al hacer un envío de Bitcoins metes el dedazo y bailas un carácter de la clave pública, ese dinero se ha perdido para siempre. Yo creo que la mayoría de la población prefiere tener ese "seguro" a cambio de ceder libertad.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

Todo llegará. Pero, ¿quién lo empezará?


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Ene 2021)

Ley de blanqueo: Bancos, notarios, fondos y abogados obligados a revelar los clientes con bitcoin


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo creo que tiene más. Pese a que sea un proyecto en el que creamos, no debemos dejar pasar los puntos débiles para que sea adoptado como sistema financiero por la mayoría de la población, que para mí son:
> - La barrera tecnológica. Entender como funciona, si bien no es super complejo, no está al alcance de todo el mundo, y además requiere tiempo que la mayoría de gente ni tiene o ni quiere dedicar.
> - Para bien y *también para mal*, estás fuera del sistema. Si te estafan, no puedes reclamar esos bitcoins a nadie. O al hacer un envío de Bitcoins metes el dedazo y bailas un carácter de la clave pública, ese dinero se ha perdido para siempre. Yo creo que la mayoría de la población prefiere tener ese "seguro" a cambio de ceder libertad.



La barrera tecnologica es una ventaja... Los borregos acabaran pagando por bitcoin y otras cryptos al usarlo sin saberlo


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo creo que tiene más. Pese a que sea un proyecto en el que creamos, no debemos dejar pasar los puntos débiles para que sea adoptado como sistema financiero por la mayoría de la población, que para mí son:
> - La barrera tecnológica. Entender como funciona, si bien no es super complejo, no está al alcance de todo el mundo, y además requiere tiempo que la mayoría de gente ni tiene o ni quiere dedicar.
> - Para bien y *también para mal*, estás fuera del sistema. Si te estafan, no puedes reclamar esos bitcoins a nadie. O al hacer un envío de Bitcoins metes el dedazo y bailas un carácter de la clave pública, ese dinero se ha perdido para siempre. Yo creo que la mayoría de la población prefiere tener ese "seguro" a cambio de ceder libertad.



Depende de la estafa


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

Yo como pequeño/mediano ahorrador a día de hoy no me veo pagando a nóminas en Bitcoin. Pero llegará. Y tener clientes que paguen en Bitcoin, llegará.
En nada que te venga un chaval y te diga algo así como "¿has oído de los Bitcoin y que hay deportistas pidiendo el salario en Bitcoin?"
Ya con eso se verá que la nueva generación no quiere euros y que prefiere Bitcoin para pagar o cambiar por sus juegos en línea y demás.


----------



## Elvensen (12 Ene 2021)

Timetwister dijo:


> Menuda bazofia de hilo que tenéis montado. Recuerdo los antiguos hilos de Bitcoin, donde se hablaba de las propiedades de la moneda, avances, y demás cosas relevantes a largo plazo. Ahora parece un chat de algún exchange, pseudotraders esclavos de sus sentimientos dándole a comprar y vender sin tener ni idea de lo que están haciendo. Estudiad Bitcoin, y si os convence, comprad y olvidaos. Dormiréis más tranquilos y os irá mejor.



¿Y que pretendes, que estemos hablando de lo mismo sin parar aunque ya se haya exprimido todo lo posible?
Esos hilos ya cumplieron su funcion de explicar y hablar de las propiedades de la blockchain, y ahora ya no tiene sentido seguir hablando de ello porque es repetitivo. Si echas de menos esos hilos, ve de nuevo a leerlos tantas veces como quieras.
Ahora que ya todos estamos educados, los que lo estamos, nos creamos estos hilos para charlas amistosamente sobre el bulbo con los conocimientos que nos dieron esos anteriores hilos.
Menudo soplapollas envidioso estas hecho.
Te deseo ser un nocoiner de por vida y vivir rabiando viendo como nosotros los coiners nos hacemos ricos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

Y así es como unos salen adelante y otros se quedan atrás...



*Kentucky propone eximir de impuestos a los mineros de Bitcoin*

_Los legisladores de Kentucky han presentado un proyecto de ley que propone ofrecer exenciones fiscales a los mineros de Bitcoin que buscan aprovechar la región rica en energía._ 

*Kentucky puede convertirse en un líder nacional en cripto minería*
La medida, titulada “ UNA LEY relacionada con la tributación de la minería comercial de criptomonedas ”, fue presentada por los representantes estatales Steven Rudy y Chris Freeland. En el preámbulo, señalaron que Kentucky “podría convertirse en un líder nacional” en minería debido a la electricidad barata.

El proyecto de ley exime a los mineros de pagar un 6% de impuestos sobre las ventas o un 6% de impuestos especiales sobre las facturas de electricidad y equipos. Según los legisladores, los beneficios ayudarán a la región a competir con otros estados.

*Rusia se ha vuelto más activa en la minería de Bitcoin*
Rusia realmente tiene todas las posibilidades de convertirse en líder en la extracción de criptomonedas. La electricidad barata y un clima fresco crean las condiciones ideales para la minería. Sin embargo, aunque el liderazgo del país no tiene prisa por desarrollar esta dirección a escala industrial, la minería doméstica se considera ineficaz.

Kentucky Proposes to Exempt Bitcoin Miners From Taxes


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ene 2021)

cuales son vuestras impresiones acerca de LINK y DNT? @Red Star @Tronald Dump @Skull & Bones 

Y otra cosa....consideráis XRP como inversión? - aún y habiendo el lawsuit de la SEC en marcha, con juicio en Febrero -

creeis que se van a cargar XRP la SEC?


----------



## _______ (12 Ene 2021)

OFFTOPIC 

Voy a meter xxx euros para dash (SHITCOIN SI LO QUEREIS) pero esta muy devaluada ahora mismo, 128 para los 1600 que alcanzó en 2017

no me quiero perder la ola


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

yo mañana nada mas me levante me voy a ir al cajero a por 200.000 satoshis....

ya lo tengo localizao.... haber si esta noche no sube.....  







dejaros de consultas de mierdacoins en el hilo Official de BitCoin.....


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

¡Calma! Datos sugieren que la caída de USD 9,000 del precio de Bitcoin no es un cambio de tendencia (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Y así es como unos salen adelante y otros se quedan atrás...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras tanto, aquí el bobierno de España practicando el terrorismo fiscal:

Ley de blanqueo: Bancos, notarios, fondos y abogados obligados a revelar los clientes con bitcoin


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

Ver archivo adjunto 541379


por si quereis vosotros aqui os dejo su web que pone donde hay mas de estos....

Shitcoins.club - vender criptomonedas, comprar criptomonedas, cajero automático


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo mañana nada mas me levante me voy a ir al cajero a por 200.000 satoshis....
> 
> ya lo tengo localizao.... haber si esta noche no sube.....
> 
> ...



Llegamos tarde para poner uno en plan vending machine.
Los que ya lo han puesto les deseo lo mejor.

Si puedes poner info de la comisión se agradecería mucho.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Mientras tanto, aquí el bobierno de España practicando el terrorismo fiscal:
> 
> Ley de blanqueo: Bancos, notarios, fondos y abogados obligados a revelar los clientes con bitcoin



pillandolos en el cajero no creo que me tengan localizao....


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Llegamos tarde para poner uno en plan vending machine.
> Los que ya lo han puesto les deseo lo mejor.
> 
> Si puedes poner info de la comisión se agradecería mucho.



Shitcoins Club – bitcoin ATM operator (coinatmradar.com) 

aqui puedes ver eso....


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

¿Qué opináis?

*NYDIG recurre a la firma de tecnología financiera Moven para llevar Bitcoin a su banco*


El administrador de activos digitales NYDIG está uniendo fuerzas con el proveedor de tecnología bancaria Moven para ofrecer complementos para los bancos que desean lanzar productos bitcoin. 

La medida se produce a raíz de varias cartas de la Oficina del Contralor de Moneda de EE. UU. Que dan luz verde a los bancos para custodiar criptomonedas y la capacidad de realizar pagos y otras actividades con monedas estables. 
"Ser capaz de ofrecerlo en nuestra plataforma para los bancos estadounidenses, es el momento adecuado, francamente", dijo el fundador de Moven, Brett King. "Si PayPal y Square pueden hacerlo, los bancos comunitarios también deberían poder hacerlo". Muchos de los clientes de Moven tienen alrededor de $ 1 mil millones en activos totales, dijo, y algunos operan con hasta $ 10 mil millones en activos totales. 


NYDIG es la segunda sociedad de Moven en EE. UU., Dijo King. Se asoció con el proveedor de tecnología bancaria Q2 en noviembre del año pasado. 
NYDIG salió de Stone Ridge Asset Management de $ 10 mil millones en 2017, contrató al arquitecto de BitLicense Benjamin Lawsky y obtuvo $ 50 millones en fondos para construir el equipo. En diciembre, contrató a Patrick Sells fuera de Quontic Bank, con sede en Manhattan, para que se desempeñara como director de soluciones bancarias. Esta semana, la empresa anunció que había adquirido Digital Assets Data para complementar su oferta de análisis y análisis de criptografía.


Moven aprovechará las API de NYDIG para ofrecer servicios de compra, venta y retención, así como productos de bitcoin más sofisticados, como una cuenta del mercado monetario que paga intereses en bitcoin o una tarjeta de crédito que tiene un componente de recompensas de bitcoin, agregó Sells.
“Lo importante para cualquier nueva tecnología es lo fácil que es su adopción”, dijo Sells. "Aunque pueden ser saldos de bitcoins muy pequeños".


NYDIG cobra una tarifa por la custodia con opciones de almacenamiento supervisadas por el gigante de la consultoría EY. En un entorno de tasas de interés bajas, Sells dijo que predice que los bancos acudirán en masa a una nueva forma de obtener ingresos. 
En una encuesta en línea de más de 2,000 consumidores estadounidenses compartida exclusivamente con CoinDesk, NYDIG encontró que el 80% de los poseedores de bitcoins moverían su cripto a un banco si tuviera un almacenamiento seguro. De esos mismos titulares, el 71% cambiaría su cuenta bancaria principal si un banco ofreciera productos relacionados con bitcoins y el 81% estaría interesado en comprar bitcoins a través de su banco.

NYDIG tiene como objetivo proporcionar una opción menos riesgosa para los bancos que desean ofrecer productos bitcoin a sus clientes, dijo Sells. Los bancos que utilizan las soluciones bancarias del administrador de activos digitales no tienen que tocar las criptomonedas. 
“Como ex banquero… una de las cosas de las que me di cuenta es que ponerme al día con algo como los pagos entre pares, realmente tuvo un costo para mi banco”, dijo Sells. "Hoy los bancos tienen una participación de billetera del 0% en criptomonedas y esta es una oportunidad fenomenal de ingresos sin intereses".

NYDIG Taps Fintech Firm Moven to Bring Bitcoin to Your Bank - CoinDesk


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

Cajeros Bitcoin de Shitcoins Club


----------



## DEREC (12 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Mientras tanto, aquí el bobierno de España practicando el terrorismo fiscal:
> 
> Ley de blanqueo: Bancos, notarios, fondos y abogados obligados a revelar los clientes con bitcoin



Tan fácil como no tocar ningún banco, notario, fondo ni abogado español y asunto solucionado.


----------



## Red Star (12 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> *NYDIG recurre a la firma de tecnología financiera Moven para llevar Bitcoin a su banco*
> 
> ...



Que durante al menos un tiempo, la gente tendrá sus bitcoins en el banco, por si las moscas, por no saber usarlos por sí mismos o miedo a perder sus monederos, morirse y no poder obtenerlos sus herederos, etc.

Cuando la cosa esté más madura, muchos prescindirán de los bancos.

Eso quiere decir que los bancos empezarán a hacer reserva fraccionaria con los bitcoins.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

y la passphrase


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

yo paso de palabras clave...yo me guardo el wallet.dat y arreando....

y nodo bitcoin core


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Tan fácil como no tocar ningún banco, notario, fondo ni abogado español y asunto solucionado.



me pregunto que les dirá BBVA a los clientes que les han confiado sus BTC jajjajaja

deben ser sunormales extremos


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

ah y otra cosa, a un amigo le dieron de baja la tarjeta el domingo por la tarde al intentar enviarse 1000€ al exchange.... jejejeje


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ah y otra cosa, a un amigo le dieron de baja la tarjeta el domingo por la tarde al intentar enviarse 1000€ al exchange.... jejejeje




no jodas... Ya estaba leyendo comentarios en diciembre que estaban haciendo eso en Binance y pensaba que eran los típicos comentarios austaviejas.
Que el primero bien, pero luego el segundo Binance te decía que debías hacer una apelación para depositar Fiat. Y era justo lo que dices del banco y la tarjeta.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

*




Tabla De Conversión De Satoshi Y Bitcoin A Euros*

SatoshiEuroBitcoinNombre*1* Satoshi*0.00028189* €0.00000001*10* Satoshi*0.00281895* €0.00000010*100* Satoshi*0.02818948* €0.000001001 Bit / μBTC (you-bit)*1,000* Satoshi*0.28189484* €0.00001000*10,000* Satoshi*2.81894844* €0.00010000*100,000* Satoshi*28.18948440* €0.001000001 mBTC (em-bit)*1,000,000* Satoshi*281.8948440* €0.010000001 cBTC (bitcent)*10,000,000* Satoshi*2,818.9484397* €0.10000000*100,000,000* Satoshi*28,189.4843965* €1.000000001 Bitcoin - BTC


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 541379
> 
> 
> por si quereis vosotros aqui os dejo su web que pone donde hay mas de estos....
> ...



Gracias por la info.
En España no he usado nunca un cajero.
¿Cuál es el limite de retiro sin dar datos en España? 

En los países en los que usé, sobre todo al principio y hace años, se llevaban un 5-10% de comisión, pero no había que dar ningún dato, y además admitían moneda local, lo cuál era la ostia en vinagre.

Y sin límite de pasta, salvo la que tuviera el cajero y la dirección desde la que vendían BTC por entonces.


----------



## calaminox (12 Ene 2021)

Locoderem1ate dijo:


> El bitcoin, entre otras cosas, ha venido para que los bancos centrales puedan imprimir Qsin límite y toda la posible inflación se la coman las cryptos. Por eso es importante ir comprando a hora que la maquinilla ha empezado a hechar humo en serio





Seronoser dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> En España no he usado nunca un cajero.
> ¿Cuál es el limite de retiro sin dar datos en España?
> 
> ...



El cajero de Granada que es de una empresa polaca hasta 15000 euros no pide identificación, parece ser que esa empresa no la pedia en sus cajeros en paises de UE...una vez mire y habia 12000 euros disponibles...ese cajero está en un centro comercial de granada donde van todos los de la maria...se nota saben donde hay cash


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ene 2021)

Las hardware wallets ni reciben ni envían nada, sólo firman.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

Reuters: Gary Gensler, profesor de tecnología Blockchain en el MIT y ex presidente de la CFTC de EEUU, encabezará la SEC de la administración Biden (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2021)

Video Lectures | Blockchain and Money | Sloan School of Management | MIT OpenCourseWare 
aqui el curso entero del Prof. Gary Gensler en video.


----------



## bonatti (12 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> - Para bien y *también para mal*, estás fuera del sistema. Si te estafan, no puedes reclamar esos bitcoins a nadie. O al hacer un envío de Bitcoins metes el dedazo y bailas un carácter de la clave pública, ese dinero se ha perdido para siempre. Yo creo que la mayoría de la población prefiere tener ese "seguro" a cambio de ceder libertad.



Si metes el dedazo y bailas un carácter en la dirección (que no clave pública, no son lo mismo), la dirección introducida no sería una dirección válida y el software no debería aceptar la transacción (y si lo hace, no lo hará la red). Hay unos bits de control (checksum) que se calculan a partir del resto de la dirección, y que no concordarían si te baila ese carácter. En general, el formato de las direcciones de Bitcoin está bien pensado para evitar esos gazapos manuales:
bitcoinbook/bitcoinbook


----------



## MIP (12 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Las hardware wallets ni reciben ni envían nada, sólo firman.



También generan las sucesivas direcciones de recepción, y en caso de estar conectadas a un software, ya te piden confirmación para que puedas verificar que lo que ves en el dispositivo coincide con lo que ves en tu ordenador. 

Así es como se evita que un virus te de el cambiazo. 

De todos modos yo no enviaría nada al HW usando las direcciones generadas por un programa tipo Electrum que usa la master pub key, y de hecho no dejaría esa clave en ningún sitio.

Sería preferible generar siempre una dirección nueva cada vez, siempre desde el dispositivo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> OFFTOPIC
> 
> Voy a meter xxx euros para dash (SHITCOIN SI LO QUEREIS) pero esta muy devaluada ahora mismo, 128 para los 1600 que alcanzó en 2017
> 
> no me quiero perder la ola




Yo lo veo bien pero esperate un poco, a esto me van a meter otro arreon para bajo, se ve desde hace dos dias que no hay suficiente fuerza como para que el bircoin vaya para los 35000 euros eso quiere decir que en estos momentos se dirige a los 20.000 posiblemente los va a bajar muy pronto.


----------



## bonatti (12 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo paso de palabras clave...yo me guardo el wallet.dat y arreando....
> 
> y nodo bitcoin core



¿Con qué frecuencia haces backup del wallet.dat? ¿haces movimientos con frecuencia con esa cartera?


----------



## _______ (13 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo lo veo bien pero esperate un poco, a esto me van a meter otro arreon para bajo, se ve desde hace dos dias que no hay suficiente fuerza como para que el bircoin vaya para los 35000 euros eso quiere decir que en estos momentos se dirige a los 20.000 posiblemente los va a bajar muy pronto.



no tengo una bola de cristal, pero si esperar a que baje de 20000 para comprar mas lo mas seguro es que termines comprando mas caro, no se si mas caro que ahora o mas caro que el minimo que haga, pero seguramente no baje de 25. Como dije la anterior vez no bajo mas de un 39% en ninguna de las bajadas salvo la de final de ciclo, 39% se quedaria sobre los 25k, pero es que lo mas seguro es que ahora baje menos que el 39% porque la tendencia sera a ser de un precio mas estable y hay menos bitcoin en venta y mas demanda.

Obviamente me gustaria comprar dash en este caso a 90 en vez de a 100 pero sabiendo que en unos meses estara por encima de 2000 y posiblemente se acerque a 10000 pues me da igual 90 que 100


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Ene 2021)

bonatti dijo:


> ¿Con qué frecuencia haces backup del wallet.dat? ¿haces movimientos con frecuencia con esa cartera?



no, hace tiempo que no genero ni una direccion...

mañana si pillo unos pocos satoshis tendre que actualizar el wallet.dat y guardarmelo por ahi...


----------



## MIP (13 Ene 2021)

bonatti dijo:


> ¿Con qué frecuencia haces backup del wallet.dat? ¿haces movimientos con frecuencia con esa cartera?



Que yo sepa desde la versión 0.13, Bitcoin Core genera carteras deterministicas por defecto, así que no es necesario hacer backups regulares, porque el wallet.dat ya sabe todas las direcciones pasadas y futuras que puede tener. 

Securing your wallet - Bitcoin Wiki

Otra cosa es que tengas una wallet.dat generada antes de esa versión.


----------



## _______ (13 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> no, hace tiempo que no genero ni una direccion...
> 
> mañana si pillo unos pocos satoshis tendre que actualizar el wallet.dat y guardarmelo por ahi...



me sorprende con que falta de cuidado en tomar medidas adicionales de seguridad para guardar los monederos guardais las monedas, :: se te jode el ordenador, o se quema o lo que sea y adios


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> no tengo una bola de cristal, pero si esperar a que baje de 20000 para comprar mas lo mas seguro es que termines comprando mas caro, no se si mas caro que ahora o mas caro que el minimo que haga, pero seguramente no baje de 25. Como dije la anterior vez no bajo mas de un 39% en ninguna de las bajadas salvo la de final de ciclo, 39% se quedaria sobre los 25k, pero es que lo mas seguro es que ahora baje menos que el 39% porque la tendencia sera a ser de un precio mas estable y hay menos bitcoin en venta y mas demanda.
> 
> Obviamente me gustaria comprar dash en este caso a 90 en vez de a 100 pero sabiendo que en unos meses estara por encima de 2000 y posiblemente se acerque a 10000 pues me da igual 90 que 100




Puede ser pero el otro dia veia que iban a bajarlo a 25000 y acabaron bajandolo a 22500, ahora llevo dias viendo cosas raras y no llego a acertar del todo pero veo que lo dirigen a por debajo de los 20000.

Van a hacer cash los que dirigen todo esto antes de que pegue el pelotazo y para ello deben expulsar a mucha gente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta, si yo tengo por ejemplo coinbasepro o coinbase normal.


A mi un amigo me puede mandar bitcoin a mi coinbase o coinbasepro ??? pueden enviarme otro tipo de criptomonedas sin pasar por otros sitios ?


----------



## MIP (13 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta, si yo tengo por ejemplo coinbasepro o coinbase normal.
> 
> 
> A mi un amigo me puede mandar bitcoin a mi coinbase o coinbasepro ??? pueden enviarme otro tipo de criptomonedas sin pasar por otros sitios ?



Si, si le mandas tu dirección de depósito. Pagaría la fee de la red. Ten en cuenta que Coinbase no sabe si lo mandas tu, tu amigo, o perico de los palotes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Si, si le mandas tu dirección de depósito. Pagaría la fee de la red. Ten en cuenta que Coinbase no sabe si lo mandas tu, tu amigo, o perico de los palotes.



Gracias voy a buscar esto haber como se hace, estos dias ando de aprendizaje.


----------



## bonatti (13 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Que yo sepa desde la versión 0.13, Bitcoin Core genera carteras deterministicas por defecto, así que no es necesario hacer backups regulares, porque el wallet.dat ya sabe todas las direcciones pasadas y futuras que puede tener.
> 
> Securing your wallet - Bitcoin Wiki
> 
> Otra cosa es que tengas una wallet.dat generada antes de esa versión.



Tienes razón, tenia en la cabeza que Bitcoin Core seguía generando direcciones aleatorias por defecto. Si la cartera fue generada a partir de la version 0.13, con hacer un primer backup y guardarlo es suficiente:
Bitcoin Core 0.13.0

A partir de la version 0.17.0 se agregó una funcionalidad para establecer una seed concreta y para poder migrar carteras no determinísticas generadas en version anteriores a la 0.13.0 a cartera determinística (y ese paso requería hacer de nuevo un backup en caso de realizarse):
Bitcoin Core 0.17.0


----------



## bonatti (13 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> me sorprende con que falta de cuidado en tomar medidas adicionales de seguridad para guardar los monederos guardais las monedas, :: se te jode el ordenador, o se quema o lo que sea y adios



No ha dicho que no tenga backup, si no que no lo hace a menudo. Pero por lo que hemos comentado en estos últimos mensajes, salvo que tenga un wallet.dat muy viejo (generado por Bitcoin Core anterior a la versión 0.13.0, que se publicó el 17/08/2016), con que tenga un sólo backup sería suficiente. E incluso si tuviera uno viejo, si no le da uso (no genera nuevas direcciones) tampoco sería necesario hacer un nuevo backup.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Ene 2021)

El coinbase salen 43 activos pero creo que tienen mas en su cartera que si procesan, hay alguna manera de que en la pagina principal te salgan directamente por ejemplo los 200 primeros que tengan ??? o solo se puede ver esos 43 y luego dandole a la pestaña de activos comerciales ver el resto.

Y otra cosa, por que no tienen todos los exchanges todas las monedas que hay disponibles o almenos ponerse de acuerdo en dejar las 100 mas usadas o algo asi ??

Es una mierda tener que estar registrandote en unos y otros sitios segun quieras comprar una cosa o otra.


----------



## MIP (13 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sin embargo Ethereum no busca dar solución a algo que los Estados han prohibido (ejecutar software).



Cuidado porque lo que hoy no es un problema, mañana en este mundo distópico que nos espera, si podría ser un problema...

Amazon apaga Parler, la red social de los seguidores de Trump

A ver si aquí vas a volver a ser un profeta sin quererlo...


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> y la passphrase



Me recuerda a uno de los peces gordos del Santander, cuando hace más de un lustro, vino a darnos una master class sobre blockchain, btc etc (se llama Adolfo Ramírez).

Joder, yo no tengo mucha idea de este mundo, sé los conceptos básicos...os juro que el tío era puro humo, cuando profundizabas entraba en trance. Le hice dos preguntas, una sobre xrp (al ser del santander), y otra sobre el hash rate de BTC. Y el tío no sabía qué decir.
Por supuesto los asistentes aún sabían menos, y me miraban con cara de "este loco de qué cojones habla".

Muchos de los que hablan es que no saben ni lo que es la cadena de bloques, pero la audiencia no sabe ni hacer la O con un canuto, así que son endiosados por usar palabras mágicas powerpointistas.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ene 2021)

A los que no estáis aquí por la tecnología o por los memes, este 2021 os está yendo igualmente bien, hasta ahora


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ene 2021)

1 BTC = 1 millón de €

Y el satoshi a 1 céntimo.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Cuidado porque lo que hoy no es un problema, mañana en este mundo distópico que nos espera, si podría ser un problema...
> 
> Amazon apaga Parler, la red social de los seguidores de Trump
> 
> A ver si aquí vas a volver a ser un profeta sin quererlo...



Bueno, vale, acepto en reconocer que el camino que lleva occidente me está empezando a desbordar un poquito y que ya no me sorprendería que incluso te prohibiesen programar algunas instrucciones en tu propio ordenador.

Hace tiempo ya, como un año poco más o menos, que siento que vivo en una auténtica distopía donde, lo que no está prohibido, es obligatorio.


----------



## mr_nobody (13 Ene 2021)

Yo ya firmaba mantener los 34k-35k una temporada para consolidar ese precio y que la cosa se calme un poco.


----------



## Hiken (13 Ene 2021)

se viene

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Red Star (13 Ene 2021)

NO


----------



## mr_nobody (13 Ene 2021)

Hubo una temporada que los de bitcoin cash se pusieron tontos para intentar desbancar a bitcoin y no duraron nada.


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Ene 2021)

Cuidado con el gordo de Kimdotcom.
Va haciendo publicidad de BCH diciendo que será el standar de pago blablabla

Ya he visto a gente caer y comprar esa shitcoin por el gordo.

Edit:
BCH, BSV, BTG... Ni con un palo.

EOS la pongo aparte, al no ser un fork, por si acaso, he visto gente que vuelve a intrntar colarla, ni con tu wifi.


----------



## Red Star (13 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Cuidado con el gordo de Kimdotcom.
> Va haciendo publicidad de BCH diciendo que será el standar de pago blablabla
> 
> Ya he visto a gente caer y comprar esa shitcoin por el gordo.
> ...



Mira que le tenía aprecio a Kim Dotcom, pero esto que está haciendo con el BCH me parece una cagada suprema.


----------



## Júpiter (13 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> no jodas... Ya estaba leyendo comentarios en diciembre que estaban haciendo eso en Binance y pensaba que eran los típicos comentarios austaviejas.
> Que el primero bien, pero luego el segundo Binance te decía que debías hacer una apelación para depositar Fiat. Y era justo lo que dices del banco y la tarjeta.



A mí me pidieron detalles de las transacciones de los últimos meses, foto de la tarjeta y foto de la cara para hacer depósitos en Fiat con la tarjeta. Lo próximo es bloquear las retiradas porque no me jodas. Cómo haceís, transferencia o transferir a otro exchange?


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Ene 2021)

Júpiter dijo:


> A mí me pidieron detalles de las transacciones de los últimos meses, foto de la tarjeta y foto de la cara para hacer depósitos en Fiat con la tarjeta. Lo próximo es bloquear las retiradas porque no me jodas. Cómo haceís, transferencia o transferir a otro exchange?



Si me pasa eso, adiós Binance. 
De Binance, Bitcoin retirada a mi dirección de la wallet. ¿O te refieres para seguir tradeando en otro exchange?


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Ene 2021)

Desde mi punto de vista, buenas noticias. Estamos llegando a un punto de no retorno. No se regula algo que se va a prohibir.



*Christine Lagarde del BCE dice que Bitcoin 'especulativo' necesita una regulación global*
En un discurso en un evento en línea de Reuters el miércoles, Lagarde dijo que Bitcoin era un activo "altamente especulativo".


La presidenta del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Christine Lagarde, dice que bitcoin ha facilitado “negocios divertidos” y necesita ser regulado a nivel internacional.

En una entrevista en un evento en línea de Reuters el miércoles, Lagarde dijo que el "activo altamente especulativo" ha llevado a "alguna actividad reprensible", incluido el lavado de dinero, y cualquier laguna debe cerrarse, según un informe de Reuters .
“Tiene que haber regulación. Esto tiene que ser aplicado y acordado ... a nivel global porque si hay un escape se utilizará ese escape ”, dijo.
El jefe del banco central de la UE agregó que habrá un euro digital, con suerte en no más de cinco años, según otros informes.
El BCE ha estado analizando los beneficios y riesgos de una moneda digital basada en el euro desde que se anunció el proyecto Diem (anteriormente Libra) respaldado por Facebook en junio de 2019.

ECB's Christine Lagarde Says 'Speculative' Bitcoin Needs Global Regulation - CoinDesk


No esperaba menos del FMI, digo del BCE...


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, buenas noticias. Estamos llegando a un punto de no retorno. No se regula algo que se va a prohibir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace tres años el BCE decía esto:

_Europa: son tulipanes
El Banco Central Europeo advirtió en repetidas ocasiones sobre los peligros de invertir en criptomonedas. Su vicepresidente, Vitor Constancio dijo en septiembre que el Bitcoin no es una divisa, sino un tulipán y Mario Draghi, el presidente, comentó que su impacto era limitado y por lo tanto no presentaban ningún riesgo para el monopolio del dinero._

Sacad vuestras propias conclusiones de lo que está ocurriendo.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2021)

Cuidado con ese gráfico que es mas falso que una moneda de 3€... no hay mas que ver que esta hecho por los scammers de SV

Así a vote pronto:

1. Segwit ahi esta pintado como un fork. En realidad es un soft fork ya que los nodos antiguos siguen reconociendo los nuevos bloques.
2. Bcash lo pintan como sigue la cadena original lo cual es totalmente falso. Los nodos originales rechazan sus bloques ya que no siguen el consenso por ser mayores de 1MB produciendose un hard fork.
3. Segwit 2x no existe, basicamente era una ampliacion del tamaño del bloque despues de implantar SW pero no se llevo a cabo. Por tanto en todo caso seria un fork de SW y no seguiria en la misma cadena como esta pintado.
4. Lighning no es un fork. Es un protocolo en otra capa.


Vamos lo que viene siendo el típico gráfico scam para engañar a los shitcoiners.


----------



## Hiken (13 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, buenas noticias. Estamos llegando a un punto de no retorno. No se regula algo que se va a prohibir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



para esa gentuza prohibir, expropiar, perseguir y sancionar son maneras de "regular"

es posible que quieran que el bitcoin siga vivo, lo que no quieren es que estén en tu bolsillo, y llegan tarde, así que...


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Reuters: Gary Gensler, profesor de tecnología Blockchain en el MIT y ex presidente de la CFTC de EEUU, encabezará la SEC de la administración Biden (cointelegraph.com)



Vamos, más claro agua, se va a adoptar el patrón bitcoin, el dólar es un cadáver.


----------



## Red Star (13 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vamos, más claro agua, se va a adoptar el patrón bitcoin, el dólar es un cadáver.



MASIVAMENTE.


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Ene 2021)

Interesantes declaraciones de Gary. 

En una entrevista con The New York Times, Gensler dijo: «Hay un caso fuerte para ambos, pero particularmente para Ripple, que no son criptomonedas». Sin embargo, él cree *Bitcoin*, y algunas otras criptomonedas, como *Litecoin* y *Monero* pueden permanecer exentas de las *regulaciones de valores* debido a la forma en que está descentralizado, pero esto no es tan claro en el caso de *Ether y Ripple*. 

6 Documents Show What Rumored Biden Nominees Could Mean For Bitcoin And Other Digital Assets

A Former Top Wall Street Regulator Turns to the Blockchain (Published 2018)

Shitcoiners rezando...


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Ene 2021)

Por que? Era muy dificil desarrollar el software del bitcoin???


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2021)

Es desconocido para nosotros pero quizás no para ellos


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vamos, más claro agua, se va a adoptar el patrón bitcoin, el dólar es un cadáver.



Yo creo que se trata más de la creación del e-dolar, que de un patrón bitcoin.
China y Rusia le llevan dos años de ventaja a Usa con este tema.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por que? Era muy dificil desarrollar el software del bitcoin???



Muy difícil no, era extremadamente difícil.

Cuando satoshi liberó el código se tardó mucho en entender como funcionaba. A pesar de estar explicado en un white paper y de estar el propio satoshi respondiendo dudas. Si es dificil entender algo que ya está hecho imaginate lo complicado que es concebirlo.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Ene 2021)

Imaginad que sois la elite y empezais a ver que el bitcoin puede ser muy util, por ejemplo, como valor refugio o sumidero de inflacion y excesos monetarios. ¿Como actuariais?


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Imaginad que sois la elite y empezais a ver que el bitcoin puede ser muy util, por ejemplo, como valor refugio o sumidero de inflacion y excesos monetarios. ¿Como actuariais?




Es que no existe tal sumidero de inflación. Estas pensando que el que mete ahí el dinero (bitcoin en este caso) deja de poder gastarlo en otros sitios y por tanto no se produce inflación en esos otros sitios. Pero en realidad lo único que se ha producido es un cambio de manos, el que ha gastado su dinero en bitcoin, efectivamente no va a poder causar inflación en otro sitio pero ese dinero lo ha recibido otra persona, la que le ha vendido los btc y esta a su vez con ese dinero puede producir inflación igualmente gastándolo en otro sitio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Forkthereum es una solución a un problema que no existe. Bitcoin solucionó un problema de computación (parcialmente) que se creía irresoluble y eso permitió desarrollar la primera corporación descentralizada autónoma que genera y vende certidumbre matemática muy útil como entorno en el que programar y ejecutar programas sencillos (=transacciones).
> 
> Si programas una de esas transacciones como dinero, Bitcoin será dinero, y eso es lo que sucede hoy en día al 99% porque un dinero descentralizado, autónomo y global es muy valioso y las iniciativas centralizadas que se han intentado llevar a cabo han sido rápidamente abortadas por los Estados.
> 
> ...




Si eso pasa ethereum se derrumba en cuestion de dias a practicamente nada, luego se ven videos diciendo que ethereum por encima de los 80000 euros.


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 Ene 2021)

Yo creo que Satoshi es el propio Hal Finney, el primero con el que Satoshi hizo una transferencia de BTC, por tres razones:
- Satoshi dice que es japonés, sin embargo sus papers y sus posts están en perfecto inglés, algo altamente improbable de alguien de allí.
- Nunca escribió mensajes entre las 2pm y las 8pm hora japonesa, un patrón bastante extraño para alguien de allí. Sin embargo, eso corresponde a la madrugada para alguien en USA, algo mucho más plausible.
- Satoshi transfirió el proyecto y dejó de participar en 2010. Hal Finney enfermó a finales de 2009, por lo que es probable que en 2010 sus capacidades hubiesen disminuido tanto que decidió transferir el proyecto.


----------



## angrymorty (13 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Es que no existe tal sumidero de inflación. Estas pensando que el que mete ahí el dinero (bitcoin en este caso) deja de poder gastarlo en otros sitios y por tanto no se produce inflación en esos otros sitios. Pero en realidad lo único que se ha producido es un cambio de manos, el que ha gastado su dinero en bitcoin, efectivamente no va a poder causar inflación en otro sitio pero ese dinero lo ha recibido otra persona, la que le ha vendido los btc y esta a su vez con ese dinero puede producir inflación igualmente gastándolo en otro sitio.



Hostia, ya me follaste la mente xD, cómo no caí antes. Y entonces? es acaso un mito que comprar oro o similares sirven de refugio de la inflación? soy muy noob. Joder, necesito bibliografía; me encanta la economía, sobretodo lo que llaman análisis fundamental y no tengo ni puta idea de por dónde empezar. Perdón por el off-topic, pero recomendarían algún libro (o hilo previo donde se indique) que repase el funcionamiento de la economía hasta la actualidad y que hable sobre la disrupción criptográfica? y de nivel decente, no mierda meramente divulgativa, que me aburro xD. Actualmente estoy leyendo Dinero, crédito bancario y ciclos económicos - Jesús Huerta de Soto y me mola bastante. Llevo algo más de 100 páginas, aparcado por falta de tiempo, pero deseando retomarlo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Imaginad que sois la elite y empezais a ver que el bitcoin puede ser muy util, por ejemplo, como valor refugio o sumidero de inflacion y excesos monetarios. ¿Como actuariais?



Interpreto tu pregunta en el sentido de ¿qué harán las élites a partir de ahora? 

En otros sitios leo mucha conspiranoia alrededor de Bitcoin. Mucho humo, de ese que les gusta a los nocoiners. 
Que si la Fed controla el pump&dump de la bolsa, el oro y Bitcoin, que si Theter, la NSA, China, que si hay una élite que sigue manipulando el precio y están expetimentando con la psicología global, que si Bitcoin no está diseñado para los humanos sino para las máquinas.... 

Ayer vi un programa de Keiser Report en el que hablaban sobre lo que ya hicieron con el oro y que sería prácticamente imposible hacer con Bitcoin. 

Opciones tienen varias pero lo más sencillo a mi modo de ver es que seguirán regulando y que los que tenían que comprar Bitcoin ya lo han hecho. 

Hay una App en la que dicen que se reúnen las ballenas y gente influyente, Clubhouse, y donde se rumorea que hablan de todo esto en privado y donde se reconoce la economía asimétrica.


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si eso pasa ethereum se derrumba en cuestion de dias a practicamente nada, luego se ven videos diciendo que ethereum por encima de los 80000 euros.



Youtuber que sale con cara de subnormal, con la boca abierta en las miniaturas o que diga "tal shitcoin to the moon o a Xmil euros". Mejor no darle ni una visita.

Y ahora están los de tik tok que son todavía más ahostiables.


----------



## Roninn (13 Ene 2021)

Hay más bitcoin tokenizado dentro de ethereum como WBTC y usado en DeFi que en toda la lightining network y lo seguis llamando shitcoin


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Ene 2021)

Bitcoin no surgió de la nada, es el resultado de casi 40 años de investigación y desarrollo:


----------



## Red Star (13 Ene 2021)

Poneos el cinturón que estamos a punto de despegar.


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Poneos el cinturón que estamos a punto de despegar.



buckle up folks!

destination $50K!


----------



## Red Star (13 Ene 2021)

¡¡Última llamada!! ¡¡Pasajeros al tren!!

CHU CHÚ HIJOS DE PVTA


----------



## calaminox (13 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Poneos el cinturón que estamos a punto de despegar.



menos mal que realize 2 dca en Diciembre..vamonooos


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo creo que Satoshi es el propio Hal Finney, el primero con el que Satoshi hizo una transferencia de BTC, por tres razones:
> - Satoshi dice que es japonés, sin embargo sus papers y sus posts están en perfecto inglés, algo altamente improbable de alguien de allí.
> - Nunca escribió mensajes entre las 2pm y las 8pm hora japonesa, un patrón bastante extraño para alguien de allí. Sin embargo, eso corresponde a la madrugada para alguien en USA, algo mucho más plausible.
> - Satoshi transfirió el proyecto y dejó de participar en 2010. Hal Finney enfermó a finales de 2009, por lo que es probable que en 2010 sus capacidades hubiesen disminuido tanto que decidió transferir el proyecto.



Yo siempre he pensado que BTC es un proyecto que ha salido de Estados Unidos, da la casualidad de que se lanza justo después del cataclismo del crack de Lehman Brothers y siempre ha tenido un gran apoyo en ese país. De hecho este alza es apoyada por fondos y empresas usanas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que BTC es un proyecto que ha salido de Estados Unidos, da la casualidad de que se lanza justo después del cataclismo del crack de Lehman Brothers y siempre ha tenido un gran apoyo en ese país. De hecho este alza es apoyada por fondos y empresas usanas.



Yo creo que fue un proyecto conjunto de Adam Back, Hal Finney y el resto de matemáticos frikis esos que poblaban la famosa lista de correo de aficionados a la criptografía en la que Satoshi publicó su célebre artículo.


----------



## Maxos (13 Ene 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Hostia, ya me follaste la mente xD, cómo no caí antes. Y entonces? es acaso un mito que comprar oro o similares sirven de refugio de la inflación?



Te protegen a ti de la inflación, ya que mantienes un activo no inflacionario (oro, btc, etc), pero no a toda la economía en su conjunto.


----------



## MIP (13 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo creo que Satoshi es el propio Hal Finney, el primero con el que Satoshi hizo una transferencia de BTC, por tres razones:
> - Satoshi dice que es japonés, sin embargo sus papers y sus posts están en perfecto inglés, algo altamente improbable de alguien de allí.
> - Nunca escribió mensajes entre las 2pm y las 8pm hora japonesa, un patrón bastante extraño para alguien de allí. Sin embargo, eso corresponde a la madrugada para alguien en USA, algo mucho más plausible.
> - Satoshi transfirió el proyecto y dejó de participar en 2010. Hal Finney enfermó a finales de 2009, por lo que es probable que en 2010 sus capacidades hubiesen disminuido tanto que decidió transferir el proyecto.



Es difícil creer que Finney se tomara la molestia de contestarse a sí mismo. 

También aunque fuese la primera persona que vislumbrase claramente el potencial de Bitcoin, hizo una serie de preguntas a Satoshi que reflejaban claramente que aún tenía sus dudas de cómo funcionaban algunos de los mecanismos básicos del consenso:



> In particular I don't understand exactly what verifications P2P nodes perform when they receive new blocks from other nodes, and how they handle transactions that have been broadcast to them. For example, it is mentioned that if a broadcast transaction does not reach all nodes, it is OK, as it will get into the block chain before long. How does this happen - what if the node that creates the "next" block (the first node to find the hashcash collision) did not hear about the transaction, and then a few more blocks get added also by nodes that did not hear about that transaction? Do all the nodes that did hear it keep that
> transaction around, hoping to incorporate it into a block once they get lucky enough to be the one which finds the next collision?



Creo que hay que tener una imaginación desbordante o doble personalidad para crear un sistema tan complejo conceptualmente y al mismo tiempo, poder elaborar una duda tan legitima que solo una persona que realmente no controla aún el tema podría preguntar. 

Finney había creado anteriormente un sistema basado en el concepto de “prueba de trabajo”, pero no había conseguido resolver el problema de hacer que ese sistema funcionase de forma descentralizada y abandonó ese proyecto. 

Creo que Finney era posiblemente la persona mejor posicionada para entender Bitcoin antes que nadie, pero no lo suficientemente genial para dar el último paso que faltaba, el que pudo dar Satoshi.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Ene 2021)

Empieza el rally


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2021)

A saber. Desde luego es sorprendente que sea tan misterioso el asunto. Igual era un grupo de gente, más que uno solo, crear eso desde cero es un trabajo titánico para un solo individuo.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Ene 2021)

Igual satoshi es Perelmann


----------



## Red Star (13 Ene 2021)

Según mi pacoopinión de barra de bar, creo que realmente Satoshi es una sola persona, porque a más fueran, más probabilidad hay de que los bitcoins que minaron se hubieran movido ya. Una persona puede dejar una de las mayores fortunas del mundo congelada sin moverse más de 10 años. Pero 2, 3, 4 o 7... NO. Alguien habría querido comprarse un lambo o un yate con furcias.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2021)

Igual Satoshi es Peter Schiff...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Ene 2021)

Meter la pasta que esta on fire


----------



## Red Star (13 Ene 2021)

Creo que la subida de hoy es la más bestia y alucinante en toda la historia de Bitcoin. Ha subido más de 5K en 1 día.

En dos palabras: IM-PREZIONANTE.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Ene 2021)

To the moon!!!!!


----------



## Red Star (13 Ene 2021)

COMPRAD HIJOS DE PVTA, COMPRAD, PERO A OTROS, PORQUE LOS MÍOS ME LOS ARRANCARÉIS DE MIS FRÍAS MANOS SIN VIDA.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Ene 2021)

El bitcoin solo se vende para comprar un lambo lo de mas es de parguelas


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ene 2021)

El meme de Max Keiser


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Creo que la subida de hoy es la más bestia y alucinante en toda la historia de Bitcoin. Ha subido más de 5K en 1 día.
> 
> En dos palabras: IM-PREZIONANTE.



Y con el viento en contra, el dolar se ha revalorizado hoy, así que la subida tiene el doble de mérito


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> El bitcoin solo se vende para comprar un lambo lo de mas es de parguelas



Si haces eso tienes que esperar un par de años mas, luego hay que mantener al hijo puta del lambo.

Tengo yo uno de esos pero bastante inferior y me cago en su puta madre que lo pario entre sensores que se averian solos, fallos de la centralita que se vuelve loca y diversas mierdad..........

Si no llega a ser por un par de cosas mando el coche a tomar porculo, lo iba a hacer pero tuve varios momentos de inflexion, un dia 5 de la mañana, cuando aun eramos libres y podiamos salir donde queriamos, me dice una por wassap estas despierto ven a por mi........... en ese momento pense, sin coche estas cosas se me joderian...........


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

Producir riqueza real y ahorrar en Bitcoin. 

Luchar contra el sistema que nos lleva a la mendicidad, a la censura y al control personal.

Tener una buena vejez en libertad. 

Y un Ferrari... No soy tan ambicioso.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2021)

Más que alquilarlos, pedir dinero prestado con bitcoin como aval ya que por ese dinero que recibes de prestamo no tienes que pagar impuestos. Por el préstamo te cobran un 4% de intereses mientras que bitcoin se revaloriza un 100%.

¿ Y como devuelves ese préstamo os preguntaréis ? Pues sencillamente, no lo devuelves, lo refinancias una y otra vez.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Producir riqueza real y ahorrar en Bitcoin.
> 
> Luchar contra el sistema que nos lleva a la mendicidad, a la censura y al control personal.
> 
> ...




Ya tengo el euromillones y otra cosa que no me acuerdo como se llama que son 90 millones de euros.

Como toque voy a dar porculo a toda la familia diciendoles que en realidad todo ha sido gracias a mi vision de futuro sobre las criptomoneds, que no habia dicho nada pero que yo era una ballena dentro del mundo de los bitcoin.

Ademas esperare a una bajada de esas antologicas para aparecer con el ferrari y decirles que la caida fue probocada ante mi masiva venta de bitcoins.

Luego les dire que en realidad todas estas noches que me pasaba sin dormir era tradeando pero que no queria decir nada por que mis padres se habrian vuelto locos y me habrian obligado a vender, ademas tambien les dire que temia un secuestro de la mafia rusa para obligarme a soltar mis bitcoins pero que ya como los he vendido todos me da igual contarles la verdad.

Asi que si empezais a escuchar historias de tal muchacho y encima veis que el euromillones ha tocado por Granada podeis ir sumando 2 mas 2 y acordaros de mi.


----------



## ruber et impius (14 Ene 2021)

Amooooooooosss!! Que vamos parribaaa!!


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Como llegue a 15 millones el BTC me monto mi propio programa espacial paco pa hacerle competencia al Elon Musk y a la NASA.


----------



## Digamelon (14 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El meme de Max Keiser
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 542879


----------



## _______ (14 Ene 2021)

Tienes 50?


----------



## _______ (14 Ene 2021)

En Forocoches había uno que mostraba pantallazo con 142 BTC. En 2017


----------



## Tin Rope (14 Ene 2021)

Esto es un infierno, otra vez en 38 mil pavos, que pesadilla para los nocoiners. Las farmacéuticas se forran con los trankimazines y diazepanes.A esto es lo que llaman los keynesianos demanda agregada.

Y parece que el ti'Biden va a fomentar mucho la demanda agregada:

Biden expresa apoyo a pago directo de $2.000 para estadounidenses ante covid-19

Este satánico personaje mientras destruye la sociedad, va a inyectar un gritón de dólares que en buena medida va ir directo al ecosistema bitcoin Pobreza y miseria a paladas, mientras nos hacemos ricos, yo sinceramente estoy triste.


----------



## Roninn (14 Ene 2021)

El nuevo jefe de la SEC puesto por Biden era profesor de blockchain en el MIT.

No me gusta Biden pero bitcoin ETF incoming


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Señores se van aclarando cosas, Zapatero podria ser amigo de Satoshi segun una vision que he tenido en la que voy viendo cosas raras que pasaron en el pasado.

Zapatero vendio el oro que teniamos para comprar bitcoin.


----------



## angrymorty (14 Ene 2021)

¿Los humanos somos bienes fungibles? Como ocurre con el Bolívar o el Peso argentino, la emisión humana en exceso también se daría con más frecuencia en repúblicas bananeras, es frecuente observar que el valor de la vida humana tiende a depreciarse en esos lugares. Suele ocurrir que estos humanos emitidos son recibidos por otros países cuya emisión humana está más controlada y por tanto más valiosa para sí. También ocurre que hay países con tanta emisión que no hay lugar en el mundo que quira aceptar más cantidad de humanos de esa procedencia.

En los países con muy limitada emisión humana, el valor de la vida tiende a apreciarse sobremanera. Este exceso a veces causa gerontocracia, sobreprotección de los "colectivos" más "vulnerables" y otros desequilibrios. Los países de baja emisión humana suelen ser importadores de humanos de lugares de alta emisión; este hecho termina generando la temida inflación humana, hecho ciertamente descontrolado que deprecia el valor de todos los humanos en ese lugar, generando malestar.

Por ello, se podría decir que el valor de la vida humana no estaría determinado por la propia existencia, sino que adquiriría valor por su disponibilidad. En la actualidad, muchos bancos centrales de humanos (aka políticas migratorias) estarían en plena expansión humanística, por lo que es lógico esperar la depreciación de la vida humana en aquellos lugares que practican estas políticas. Lo quieran o no, la devaluación se hace efectiva y es visible en muchas de sus formas.

Por pura analogía se llega a comprender que, así como allí donde hay emisión o recepción humana descontrolada ocurre la devaluación de la misma vida humana, así el control juicioso de la emisión de moneda implica la correcta valoración de esta en función de los objetivos. El control de la natalidad es el único camino posible para vivir vidas valiosas, no obstante, podría ser que las élites de los países de limitada emisión humana busquen deliberadamente reducir el valor humano a fin de competir con los países de alta emisión humana o humanos devaluados.

Sin embargo, Bitcoin no tiene fronteras y su valor, entre otras causas, proviene de esta circunstancia y de la escasez. Se me ocurre, por consiguiente, que los bitcoines humanos, los más valiosos, escasos, únicos y, por tanto, no serán fungibles y estarán por llegar, serán los habitantes de Marte durante la colonización. No conocerán fronteras, sus proezas y vilezas serán advertidas por todos como una transacción cualquiera de BC.

Cuando la vida humana haya perdido casi todo valor en la Tierra, en Marte ocurrirá lo contrario. Emigrad a Marte.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ene 2021)

ayer al final pude pillar los satoshis...a las 13h

175.000 satoshis por 60€ 

ya tengo casi 0,11 BTC 

aunque acepto propinas de alguna ballena burbujera... jejejeje







no te cortes que la dire es segwit.... DIOS TE LO PAGARA!!!!


----------



## Seronoser (14 Ene 2021)

BTC sigue en forma en este 2021.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Ene 2021)

El drama de un tal Stephan, que no recuerda sus claves...
Pero lo mejor del artículo hispañistaní, es esta frase, demoledora:

_"Esto es algo que es imposible que ocurra con un banco tradicional, pues siempre es posible obtener una nueva contraseña si te has olvidado de la anterior. Pero con el bitcoin, nadie almacena tu contraseña ni puede darte una nueva"_

Como si fuera una desventaja  

El drama de Stephan: a punto de perder 180 millones por no recordar una contraseña


----------



## mr_nobody (14 Ene 2021)

Todo este vaiven con las shitcoins solo ha servido para esquilmar al personal. Como decia Max Kesier las shitcoins solo existen para robarte tus BTC.


----------



## mogamb0 (14 Ene 2021)

Los magufos nocoiners deben estar con el ass on fire no? alguno asomó la cabeza dias atrás pero otra vez de vuelta a la cueva.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Señores se van aclarando cosas, Zapatero podria ser amigo de Satoshi segun una vision que he tenido en la que voy viendo cosas raras que pasaron en el pasado.
> 
> Zapatero vendio el oro que teniamos para comprar bitcoin.



Satoshi es en realidad zapatero...


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ene 2021)

leyendo sobre el DCA que no sabia que era.... *Dollar Cost Averaging *


En el caso de Bitcoin, debido a su gran volatilidad, es recomendable ir con la estrategia del *Dollar Cost Averaging*. Es decir, asumir la posición del inversor a largo plazo. Sin muchas expectativas y sin poner una fecha determinada en la mente. Se compra y se espera. Así de sencillo. 

*Con el Dollar Cost Averaging, se compra poco en intervalos fijos. De entrada, se ignora el precio. Se compra a cualquier precio, pero solo se vende cuando el precio supere el monto invertido. *Supongamos que compramos $100 todos los viernes. El precio cambia, pero siempre compramos $100. Un año puede tener 52 viernes. Lo que significa que habremos invertido 5200 dólares en un año. Siempre comprando a distintos precios, pero hicimos un promedio. Si nuestras tenencias en Bitcoin son superiores al monto invertido (5200 dólares en este caso), podemos vender o seguimos acumulando indefinidamente. 

¿Cuál puede ser un plan para hoy? ¿Comprar o esperar? Podemos comprar, pero compramos poco.* Si el precio baja, compramos más. Y si el precio sube, compramos más. Porque no estamos buscando predecir el futuro. Lo que estamos formando es un promedio. *Si compramos en $40k y luego bajó a $30k, nuestro promedio sería $35k. Si compramos en $40k y luego sube a $50k, nuestro promedio sería $45k. Con esta técnica, tenemos una inversión más estable. Por ende, un poco más segura, sin la necesidad de convertirnos en adivinos. 


Como línea general, yo siempre recomiendo comprar. Pero comprar poco. Nunca te puedes quedar sin fiat. Mi meta personal no es adivinarlo todo. O sea, no trato de hacer predicciones. No espero por la corrección para comprar. No decreto mínimos o máximos. Siempre compro, pero solo vendo cuando el valor de mis tenencias de Bitcoin son mayores al monto invertido. Por lo general, nunca vendo todo. Siempre vendo poco. Es decir, si el monto invertido es $100 y Bitcoin ha subido en 3X, quiere decir que tengo $300. O sea, tengo $200 por encima de mi inversión. Bueno, de los $300 podría gastarme $50 o $100 y dejo el resto. Pero sigo comprando en montos fijos en intervalos fijos. 

Esta técnica no es para cualquiera, porque se requiere mucha disciplina. Es muy sencilla. *Pero se necesita bastante disciplina emocional. No es para los codiciosos, pero tampoco es para los tímidos. Es ideal para los que buscan algo de estabilidad con retornos moderados. *


----------



## MIP (14 Ene 2021)

Esto no es el todo correcto. Si por el camino generas valor la riqueza de unos puede también ser la riqueza de otros. Por supuesto por el camino puede haber integrantes de la cadena de valor que salgan perdiendo, pero el balance total puede ser perfectamente positivo. 

Lógicamente también hay cadenas que destruyen valor, con lo que también puede pasar que la pobreza de unos es también la pobreza de otros.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ene 2021)

Grayscale reabre sus fondos de criptomonedas para la inversión a la vez que el precio de Bitcoin sube (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## orbeo (14 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Más que alquilarlos, pedir dinero prestado con bitcoin como aval ya que por ese dinero que recibes de prestamo no tienes que pagar impuestos. Por el préstamo te cobran un 4% de intereses mientras que bitcoin se revaloriza un 100%.
> 
> ¿ Y como devuelves ese préstamo os preguntaréis ? Pues sencillamente, no lo devuelves, lo refinancias una y otra vez.



No se cómo está ese tema ahora, pero hace tiempo cuando lo miré en Salt, tenías que poner el doble de BTC pignorados que la cantidad de Fiat que recibías.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)




----------



## Júpiter (14 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ayer al final pude pillar los satoshis...a las 13h
> 
> 175.000 satoshis por 60€
> 
> ...



Altcoins o Tokens? Hold a muerte!


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2021)

Si pierdes un billete de 50€ ¿ cómo lo recuperas ?

Pues en tus manos está no perderlo, no dependes de nadie para hacerlo.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> No se cómo está ese tema ahora, pero hace tiempo cuando lo miré en Salt, tenías que poner el doble de BTC pignorados que la cantidad de Fiat que recibías.



Me refería a préstamos en el sistema tradicional. Actualmente no es posible pero solo es cuestión de tiempo

Edit: Que no es ocurrencia mia, es lo que decia Michael Saylor y estoy totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (14 Ene 2021)

Rallo hablando de BTC "especulación y blanqueo?" Aún no lo he visto, sospecho que la respuesta es SI pq lo dice Lagarde. O igual no, porque el tío se supone que es antiestados y anti bancas centrales etc...

Yo no entiendo cómo pueden hablar de blanqueo interpelando a la moneda y no a los paraísos fiscales, por ejemplo.

Pero vamos, lo próximo es mi madre comprando BTC.

Estoy viendolo ya: dice que si Lagarde insinúa que btc es ponzi, está engañando para justificar su regulación. Dice que están generando un relato para demonizar btc. 

Rallo es BTC friendly.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ene 2021)

Claro, evidentemente en el caso de un préstamo ese bitcoin que usas como aval tiene que estar en algún tipo de scrow si no cualquiera cogería el dinero del préstamo y hasta luego Lucas.

Pero la gracia está en que pasado 1 año ese aval se habrá revalorizado más que los intereses del préstamo con lo cual podrías refinanciar y sacar mas dinero. Es decir, dispones del poder adquisitivo de ese bitcoin pero lo sigues manteniendo con lo cual te sigues beneficiando de su revalorización. Y encima no tributas por los beneficios ya que un préstamo no es un ingreso.

Y esto no es nada nuevo, es lo que llevan haciendo toda la vida las familias adineradas que conservan un gran patrimonio durante generaciones


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

Suben las peticiones de subsidio por desempleo y los precios en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

Eso de que etoro se esté quedando sin Bitcoin y otros exchanges como Coinbase hayan tenido falta de liquidez... 

No sabía que en 2017-2018 algunos exchanges tuvieron que dejar de admitir nuevos usuarios por un tiempo y hubo una venta paralela de cuentas... Veo que en reddit la peña las vendía por 0.5BTC, 2ETH...



https://es.cointelegraph.com/news/e...f-crypto-to-trade-due-to-unprecedented-demand


----------



## CuiBono (14 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> leyendo sobre el DCA que no sabia que era.... *Dollar Cost Averaging *
> 
> 
> En el caso de Bitcoin, debido a su gran volatilidad, es recomendable ir con la estrategia del *Dollar Cost Averaging*. Es decir, asumir la posición del inversor a largo plazo. Sin muchas expectativas y sin poner una fecha determinada en la mente. Se compra y se espera. Así de sencillo.
> ...





Yo sigo este metodo, pero no vendo nunca. mi primer 0.1 btc lo compre a 240€ en 2019 y ahora estará sobre los 3200€


----------



## _______ (14 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Eso de que etoro se esté quedando sin Bitcoin y otros exchanges como Coinbase hayan tenido falta de liquidez...
> 
> No sabía que en 2017-2018 algunos exchanges tuvieron que dejar de admitir nuevos usuarios por un tiempo y hubo una venta paralela de cuentas... Veo que en reddit la peña las vendía por 0.5BTC, 2ETH...
> 
> ...



Como vendes una cuenta de coinbase sin comprometer tus datos personales?
Igual es hora de hacerse cuentas en todos los exchanges


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (14 Ene 2021)

Velas verdes como el trigo verde


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Ene 2021)

40 k o que ase?
Y solo llevamos 2 semanas de año estrenado.


----------



## _______ (14 Ene 2021)

Que coño hace wrapped bitcoin en primera posición? ::

432mil trillones of marketg cap


----------



## digipl (14 Ene 2021)

Tener un bitcoin ya está fuera del alcance del 99% de los mortales porque hay mas mortales en ese 1% que bitcoins en toda su historia presente y futura.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Hoy me he enterado de que dos amigos estan comprando ahora, joder, esto ya si que es lo de cuando veas al limpiabotas comprar corre a vender.

Encima uno de ellos me dice el cabron manos debiles, se ve que la filosofia a cuajado, manos debiles un tio que compro oro y me lo vendio corriendo a 1162 euros la onza por que vio como bajaba 20 euros en dos semanas.

Este mismo tenia 2 kg de plata y los vendio echando ostias perdiendo 100 euros a cada kg en cuanto vio que bajaba la plata un poco, los habia comprado a 500 euros kg y me dice manos blandas, joder................

Bueno y un tercero que me dice tienes que comprar ya o se te va el tren, se te va, el tio muy convencido, digo pero cuanto has metido y me suelta todo serio que 200 euros


----------



## _______ (14 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hoy me he enterado de que dos amigos estan comprando ahora, joder, esto ya si que es lo de cuando veas al limpiabotas comprar corre a vender.
> 
> Encima uno de ellos me dice el cabron manos debiles, se ve que la filosofia a cuajado, manos debiles un tio que compro oro y me lo vendio corriendo a 1162 euros la onza por que vio como bajaba 20 euros en dos semanas.
> 
> ...



18000 Mañana me dijo uno

Todo serio ::

Aun sigue esperando


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> 18000 Mañana me dijo uno
> 
> Todo serio ::
> 
> Aun sigue esperando




Como decia mi abuela por noticias nuevas no os peleeis que se haran viejas y las sabreis.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

Lo que pasa es que cuando se dice que llegará a $100,000 mucha gente sigue sin confiar en el potencial.

Ven ahora los $40,000 de nuevo y volverán a entrar a $50,000.

Hace 2 días lo tenían a $30,000.
¿Compraron? No. Empezaron a dudar, "que si es una Ponzi, que si se va a ir a 0, que si el BCE, la FED y la Comisión intergaláctica lo van a prohibir..."

Lo reitero, los que dicen que comprarían si Bitcoin baja un 80% o si vuelve por debajo de $10,000, no lo harán.


----------



## Polonia Viva (14 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo reitero, los que dicen que comprarían si Bitcoin baja un 80% o si vuelve por debajo de $10,000, no lo harán.



Las criptomonedas lamentablemente tienen poca historia aún como para sacar conclusiones, pero la bolsa sí tiene varios siglos. Pese a que la rentabilidad a largo plazo de la bolsa y de la inversión inmobiliaria es parecida, hay muchísima gente que se ha arruinado invirtiendo en bolsa, mientras que los arruinados en vivienda son bastantes menos. ¿Como puede ser esto? Pues tiene una explicación muy sencilla: la inversión inmobiliaria tiene unas barreras tremendas para hacer trading con ella, y es que completar una operación puede llevar meses, por lo que es insensible a los movimientos intradía del mercado. Es decir, incentiva estarse con las manazas quietas en periodos de volatilidad, que es lo que suele producir pérdidas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

Que disfruten de sus euros ahora.

Si se han comprado un lambo o dos, un casoplón y un yate porque era su sueño, bien por ellos.
Si lo han hecho con cabeza pues lo mismo más de uno estará mejor que hace unos años.

Cada uno entró y salió solito, y los nuevos que sigamos ahorrando quizás tengamos un modo de ver la vida de forma diferente.
No sé en qué condiciones estará cada uno, solo sé que Bitcoin me permite elegir y elijo Bitcoin.


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Mi hermana tenía 4 bitcoins y se los gastó en muebles y chorradas hace un par de años. Le advertí que se arrepentiría toda su vida. Ahora llora por las esquinas de su casa mientras ve subir el precio y sabe que yo no toqué ni uno de mis satoshis. Podría haberse hecho millonaria en unos años, lo está empezando a entender. No confió en mí ni en Bitcoin. Si los tenía era gracias a mí, que la convencí unos años atrás para que invirtiera. 1000 cochinos euros le costaron (compró a 250). Yo compré a 45 $, y voy a hacer HODL hasta el final.

DE MIS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS ME LOS ARRANCARÁN.


----------



## angrymorty (14 Ene 2021)

Juan Ramón Rallo hablando sobre las palabras de Lagarde.



Básicamente acusa a Lagarde de manipuladora para justificar la intromisión confiscatoria.


----------



## angrymorty (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Mi hermana tenía 4 bitcoins y se los gastó en muebles y chorradas hace un par de años. Le advertí que se arrepentiría toda su vida. Ahora llora por las esquinas de su casa mientras ve subir el precio y sabe que yo no toqué ni uno de mis satoshis. Podría haberse hecho millonaria en unos años, lo está empezando a entender. No confió en mí ni en Bitcoin. Si los tenía era gracias a mí, que la convencí unos años atrás para que invirtiera. 1000 cochinos euros le costaron (compró a 250). Yo compré a 45 $, y voy a hacer HODL hasta el final.
> 
> DE MIS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS ME LOS ARRANCARÁN.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 543381



¿Los muebles son bonitos?


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

*40K sanos a palo seco, en vena, HIJOS DE PVTA.


*


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> ¿Los muebles son bonitos?



No los he llegado a ver, porque ya no me hablo con esa pvta.


----------



## tastas (14 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Eso de que etoro se esté quedando sin Bitcoin y otros exchanges como Coinbase hayan tenido falta de liquidez...
> 
> No sabía que en 2017-2018 algunos exchanges tuvieron que dejar de admitir nuevos usuarios por un tiempo y hubo una venta paralela de cuentas... Veo que en reddit la peña las vendía por 0.5BTC, 2ETH...
> 
> ...



EToro nunca ha tenido BTC.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> ¿Los muebles son bonitos?



Ya deben estar gastados y viejos


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, otro aspecto que me gusta de las cryptos es qie es un mundo de hombres. Aun no se huele a feminazi


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por cierto, otro aspecto que me gusta de las cryptos es qie es un mundo de hombres. Aun no se huele a feminazi



Bueno, yo conozco a alguna tía que tiene bitcoins. Mi mejor amiga, de hecho, tiene unos cuantos. A lo mejor es que no hablan tanto de ello como los hombres.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por cierto, otro aspecto que me gusta de las cryptos es qie es un mundo de hombres. Aun no se huele a feminazi



Ya están llegando las putucas. Al menos en Twitter cada vez más.
Los Onlyfans en shitcoins está proliferando. 
Mierderinfluencers enseñando cacho por unos Satoshis diciendo que se hacen millonarias con el trading... 
Pero bueno, es parte del mercado. 

Las feminazis son más de paguitas solo por el hecho de ser mujeres.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, yo conozco a alguna tía que tiene bitcoins. Mi mejor amiga, de hecho, tiene unos cuantos. A lo mejor es que no hablan tanto de ello como los hombres.



Aquí hay chicas también. 

Soporte en 39500. Tan difícil será 40100 ...


----------



## angrymorty (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ya deben estar gastados y viejos



Periódicamente arañados y furiosamente golpeados en cada nuevo bull run de BTC.

Edit: yo los tiraría. Imagina llegar a casa y que su pasiva presencia te recuerde a diario tu más gordo error financiero. Es más, tal vez estés poniendo tu culo sobre el error y viendo la televierror y aparece Lagarde diciendo "bla bla bla bla errorcoin, bla bla bla, errorcoin".


----------



## NATE HIGGERS (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Mi hermana tenía 4 bitcoins y se los gastó en muebles y chorradas hace un par de años. Le advertí que se arrepentiría toda su vida. Ahora llora por las esquinas de su casa mientras ve subir el precio y sabe que yo no toqué ni uno de mis satoshis. Podría haberse hecho millonaria en unos años, lo está empezando a entender. No confió en mí ni en Bitcoin. Si los tenía era gracias a mí, que la convencí unos años atrás para que invirtiera. 1000 cochinos euros le costaron (compró a 250). Yo compré a 45 $, y voy a hacer HODL hasta el final.
> 
> DE MIS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS ME LOS ARRANCARÁN.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 543381



La virgen, pues si compraste a 45, a poco dinero que te gastaras has hecho un puto pastizal. Mis dieses.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, yo conozco a alguna tía que tiene bitcoins. Mi mejor amiga, de hecho, tiene unos cuantos. A lo mejor es que no hablan tanto de ello como los hombres.



Son feminazis?


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Quizas me salga del bitcoin cuando las charos hablen de sus bitcoins cuando tomen cafe


----------



## Big_Lanister (14 Ene 2021)

Pensando en vender , y meter el primer dca mas la venta en una nueva correcion. Meti una cantidad grande cuando toco techo el btc y eth hace semana y pico, es un punto de partida que me sirvio para echarle cojones, pero creo que en mal momento.

Como lo veis?


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (14 Ene 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Pensando en vender , y meter el primer dca mas la venta en una nueva correcion. Meti una cantidad grande cuando toco techo el btc y eth hace semana y pico, es un punto de partida que me sirvio para echarle cojones, pero creo que en mal momento.
> 
> Como lo veis?



Es que toca techo 5 veces a la semana. A cuánto compraste?

A saber cuando termina el ciclo alcista, y si pillas bien el próximo wusto y dónde esta èste entonces, no tiene por qué ser menos de 30k por ejemplo. De haber esperado unos días, hubieras entrado en la corrección... Es que nunca se sabe.
Además las operaciones llevan comisión.

Yo lo dejaría y seguiría metiendo mes a mes lo que pudiera al precio que esté. O pones órdenes de compra al precio que consideres.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2021)

A mi esto me parece muy fuerte, que ya no haya btcs en algunos exchanges.

EToro advierte a los usuarios que se está quedando sin criptomonedas para comerciar debido a una 'demanda sin precedentes'


----------



## Big_Lanister (14 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Es que toca techo 5 veces a la semana. A cuánto compraste?
> 
> A saber cuando termina el ciclo alcista, y si pillas bien el próximo wusto y dónde esta èste entonces, no tiene por qué ser menos de 30k por ejemplo. De haber esperado unos días, hubieras entrado en la corrección... Es que nunca se sabe.
> Además las operaciones llevan comisión.
> ...



pues en maximo, eth en 1200 y pico, y btc en 40


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Pensando en vender , y meter el primer dca mas la venta en una nueva correcion. Meti una cantidad grande cuando toco techo el btc y eth hace semana y pico, es un punto de partida que me sirvio para echarle cojones, pero creo que en mal momento.
> 
> Como lo veis?





Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi esto me parece muy fuerte, que ya no haya btcs en algunos exchanges.
> 
> EToro advierte a los usuarios que se está quedando sin criptomonedas para comerciar debido a una 'demanda sin precedentes'



Es un "meloquitandelasmanos" historico


----------



## Elvensen (14 Ene 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Una pareja de conocidos que busca nueva vivienda me han comentado recientemente (no sé si es cierto) que vieron una casa donde su comprador también aceptaba Bitcoins.



El futuro esta llegando. Era cuestion de tiempo que estas cosas empezasen a suceder.
Gracias por la info, es muy valiosa para este hilo.


----------



## tastas (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por cierto, otro aspecto que me gusta de las cryptos es qie es un mundo de hombres. Aun no se huele a feminazi



También pensaba hoy eso. Alguna hay. No entiendo qué tendría que ver el patriarcado en que una mujer occidental (los occidentales y chinos son los que más están metidos en BTC) coja su cuenta de banco y ahorre 100 euros en BTC.
Supongo que el precio de las compresas les impide ahorrar, el impuesto rosa.

Lo de que en onlyfans piden BTC... Me pregunto cuántas de ellas no tardan 2 días en cambiarlo todo en Coinbase.


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Son feminazis?



No.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

No es tanto eso como su primitivo instinto de valoracion social. Cuando todo el mundo farde de bitcoins, ellas se meteran de lleno por ser la moda


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Lo mejor que le puede pasar al bitcoin es que siempre haya una corriente destacada de nocoiners dando miedo al populacho.
Todo lo que toca el populacho, lo revienta y pervierte


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ene 2021)

La mejor frase de 2011:

"Falta explicar que te tienes que tirar meses para sacar 50 BTC, tras gastar electricidad, CPU, GPU...al final te das cuenta que has gastado 200€ para obtener 50BTC. "

Habrían sido los mejores 200€ ever. Una lástima.

Al cambio actual, por redondear, 2 millones de $$.


----------



## Josar (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por cierto, otro aspecto que me gusta de las cryptos es qie es un mundo de hombres. Aun no se huele a feminazi



Las cryptos no discriminan por sexo, ni las matemáticas 

La realidad es que a las mujeres no les interesa mucho la economía 

Para que las mujeres ganen el mismo dinero, tiene que venir papa estado a quitártelo a ti para regalárselo a ellas 

El discurso feminazi es que el patriarcado tiene la culpa y te dan charlitas a ti para decirte que eres muy malo, cuando les deberían de dar charlitas a ellas de economía y de otros temas de interés


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Las cryptos no discriminan por sexo, ni las matemáticas
> 
> La realidad es que a las mujeres no les interesa mucho la economía
> 
> ...



Mira como son las cosas:
Ni por asomo nadie se plantea la minima posibilidad de que satoshi sea una mujer. Antes que una mujer incluso algunos han planteado que tenga que ver con el subnormal ZP.


----------



## Josar (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Mira como son las cosas:
> Ni por asomo nadie se plantea la minima posibilidad de que satoshi sea una mujer. Antes que una mujer incluso algunos han planteado que tenga que ver con el subnormal ZP.



Realmente el sexo del creador creo que nada más que les importa a las feminazis, aquí estamos por matemáticas no por ideología

Se da por hecho que es hombre porque el mismo se apoda con nick masculino, no le deis vueltas a lo que no la tiene


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Realmente el sexo del creador creo que nada más que les importa a las feminazis, aquí estamos por matemáticas no por ideología
> 
> Se ha por hecho que es hombre porque el mismo se apoda con nick masculino, no le deis vueltas a lo que no la tiene



Cuando el bitcoin sea estandard mundial veras como le daran vueltas al tema. Incluso empezaran a promocionar cryptos de mujeres x ser mujeres y mierdas de estas.


----------



## Josar (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuando el bitcoin sea estandard mundial veras como le daran vueltas al tema. Incluso empezaran a promocionar cryptos de mujeres x ser mujeres y mierdas de estas.



Lo bueno de esto, es que esta fuera de las garras del estado y sus ideologías, es libre.

Nadie te puede quitar nada para regalárselo a otro

El estado puede promocionar su euro digital o una crypto para mujeres, van a tener el mismo éxito


----------



## calaminox (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuando el bitcoin sea estandard mundial veras como le daran vueltas al tema. Incluso empezaran a promocionar cryptos de mujeres x ser mujeres y mierdas de estas.



Vamos a ver una ventaja de el tema femenino como canario en la mina pero al revés....acordarse con lo de los gamers...al principio perdedores, freaks, feos...ni una sola "tia mona"...si ahora en las cryptos aparecen "tias buenas" es que hay beneficios...si no no estarían...es buena señal.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (14 Ene 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Vamos a ver una ventaja de el tema femenino como canario en la mina pero al revés....acordarse con lo de los gamers...al principio perdedores, freaks, feos...ni una sola "tia mona"...si ahora en las cryptos aparecen "tias buenas" es que hay beneficios...si no no estarían...es buena señal.



Presente! 

Por desgracia mi capital erótico es aún muy superior a mi capital en BTC


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Parece que bitcoinity.org se ha ido a la puta...


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)




----------



## Tin Rope (14 Ene 2021)

Explicar que en aquel momento costaba 15 $, y que un par de meses antes estaba por debajo de 1$ y aquí en el foro ya se habló, este hilo fue cuando un florero se dedicó magistralmente a explicarlo. Acá en burbuja de han comprado BTC por debajo del $ con holgura.

Al de poco aconteció un crash cuando rozó los 30$ pico y luego se pagaron a 2-3$ un tiempo. Sólo imaginad, aquello si era volatilidad haceros una idea es como si bajamos ahora a los 2k o hacemos un por 15(unos600mil $), todo ello en semanas/dias. Os dejo un detalle de la cotización del momento donde queda bien clarito todo esto:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Ene 2021)

Hace tiempo hice una recopilación de frases y reflexiones que hacía @remonster cuando se pasaba por el hilo y ahora que empieza otro ciclo alcista es bueno recordarlo:


Mercado ilíquido: pocos participantes y bajo volumen de actividad inversora
El buen inversor compra caro para vender más caro todavía
Spread de 3 dígitos indica señal de venta
Spread del 0 % indica señal de compra
La escala logarítmica es mejor que la lineal para mostrar cambios porcentuales
Especular solo con la mitad de los BTC
Autosimilaridad=Fibonacci=Número áureo=1'618
La volatibilidad es característica de los activos ilíquidos
No hay que coger el cuchillo que cae
La distribución de Pareto es universal para todas las distribuciones de riqueza
Cualquiera que conoce el trading sabe que no hay "niveles infranqueables"
El mercado siempre sobrereacciona
Las rupturas precisan confirmaciones de más de un 5 %
Correcciones=grandes ventas y redistribución de Bitcoins
La volatibilidad es normal en los inicios de un proceso de monetización
La volatibilidad es debida a los dumps de los "early adopters"
El buen dinero se atesora y el mal dinero se gasta: es la ley de Gresham
Antes de un halving pumpea por el "buy the rumor, sell the news"
No hay subidas sostenidas sin correcciones
Nadie puede predecir el pico de la burbuja ni el fondo del dumpeo
Los detalles y los indicadores son el pan de cada día del buen especulador
Comprar en mínimos solo ocurre en las películas
Las órdenes de venta hay que ponerlas por debajo de los números redondos siempre
No es el volumen diario lo que cuenta sino la liquidez que hay en el order book
Efecto Lindy: cuanto más tiempo sobrevive una tecnología, más tiempo va a sobrevivir


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (14 Ene 2021)

El dinero del futuro


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hace tiempo hice una recopilación de frases y reflexiones que hacía @remonster cuando se pasaba por el hilo y ahora que empieza otro ciclo alcista es bueno recordarlo:
> 
> 
> Mercado ilíquido: pocos participantes y bajo volumen de actividad inversora
> ...



Puto crack @remonster, fucking legend, uno de entre los más grandes. Allá donde estés @remonster, gracias por todo.


----------



## calaminox (14 Ene 2021)

Ya somos 2...ser o no ser se estará descojonando de nosotros...pero bueno rectificar es de sabios y estos 2-3 ultimos años de dca espero me ayuden


----------



## DEREC (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuando el bitcoin sea estandard mundial veras como le daran vueltas al tema. Incluso empezaran a promocionar cryptos de mujeres x ser mujeres y mierdas de estas.



Vendrán llorando con la brecha de genero en el Bitcoin. La enésima vez que los hombres les mean en la cara, pero "ellas son mucho mas listas".


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Creo que la subida de hoy es la más bestia y alucinante en toda la historia de Bitcoin. Ha subido más de 5K en 1 día.
> 
> En dos palabras: IM-PREZIONANTE.



jajajjaja.

PERFECT market timing chavales....y eso que soy NOVATO 

buckle up!

al chaca chá del treeeeeen....que gusta dá viajar......jajajaj


----------



## Tin Rope (14 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Explicar que en aquel momento costaba 15 $, y que un par de meses antes estaba por debajo de 1$ y aquí en el foro ya se habló, este hilo fue cuando un florero se dedicó magistralmente a explicarlo. Acá en burbuja de han comprado BTC por debajo del $ con holgura.
> 
> Al de poco aconteció un crash cuando rozó los 30$ pico y luego se pagaron a 2-3$ un tiempo. Sólo imaginad, aquello si era volatilidad haceros una idea es como si bajamos ahora a los 2k o hacemos un por 15(unos600mil $), todo ello en semanas/dias. Os dejo un detalle de la cotización del momento donde queda bien clarito todo esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 543610



En gráfico da un pico de 23, pero eso debe ser la media, promedio o algo de eso, juraría que llegó o rozó los 30$.

Tú verás, unos locos se atrevieron a comprar bitcoños o 30$ y se arruinaron. A quien se le ocurre. Menudos pringaos.

Que se arruinaron se arruinaron ( en unos días estaban a 3$). Qué cosas!


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Esto es un infierno, otra vez en 38 mil pavos, que pesadilla para los nocoiners. Las farmacéuticas se forran con los trankimazines y diazepanes.A esto es lo que llaman los keynesianos demanda agregada.
> 
> Y parece que el ti'Biden va a fomentar mucho la demanda agregada:
> 
> ...



yo siendo novato, tomé eso como CANARIO EN LA MINA.

el stimulus package es mi pastor

con él nada me falta.

señores.....para arriba que vamos.

booop booop boppppp


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Ene 2021)

Entendéis @Red Star y @Tronald Dump porqué os dí las gracias...un dia que parecía que no venía a cuento?

Tenía el timing estudiadísimo. Leyendo muuuuuuucho obviamente.

Cuando decíis que es el proximo 'stimulus package'??????


----------



## Digamelon (14 Ene 2021)

Si yo tuviese dinero estaría comprando bitcoin sin parar de forma regular.


----------



## _______ (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cuando el bitcoin sea estandard mundial veras como le daran vueltas al tema. Incluso empezaran a promocionar cryptos de mujeres x ser mujeres y mierdas de estas.



https://www.google.es/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4874727/amp


----------



## Lord Vader (14 Ene 2021)

_Esto se debe a que casi ninguna mujer posee Bitcoins, según una nueva encuesta en línea de usuarios de Bitcoin realizada por Simulacrum, el blog de Lui Smyth, investigador del University College London. Alrededor del 93 por ciento de los usuarios de la criptomoneda son hombres, según la última encuesta de Smyth, que aún está en curso. Esta encuesta aún no ha alcanzado una muestra representativa, pero la encuesta del año pasado a 1,000 usuarios arrojó un 95 por ciento de población masculina. 

El usuario promedio de Bitcoin es "un hombre libertario de 32,1 años", según la encuesta de 2013 , y el 44 por ciento de los usuarios se describen a sí mismos como "libertarios / anarcocapitalistas". Y los libertarios / anarcocapitalistas tienden a ser hombres blancos , según han demostrado otros estudios. _


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Si el 93% de los tenedores de Bitcoin tienen pene y cromosomas XY, eso no es culpa de los hombres. Las mujeres pueden comprar cuando quieran, nadie las está obligando a no hacerlo.

Por cierto, hay incluso una shitcoin mariquita: GayCoin (GAY) price chart, marketcap, exchange markets and fundamentals
O mejor dicho, había, porque no se sabe nada de ella desde hace 2 años... ji ji jí.


----------



## Tin Rope (14 Ene 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> _El usuario promedio de Bitcoin es "un hombre libertario de 32,1 años"(...) y el 44 por ciento de los usuarios se describen a sí mismos como "libertarios / anarcocapitalistas". Y los libertarios / anarcocapitalistas tienden a ser hombres blancos , según han demostrado otros estudios. _



Hombres, blancos, jóvenes, libertarios. Menudos fascistas. No tiene en cuenta la cuota de género, ni el estado del bienestar, ni prebendas y cosas desas. Hay que prohibirlo ya! Expropiese!

Si es que saltan todas las alarmas sociata/progre/neocomunistas. Y alguno todavía duda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que cuando se dice que llegará a $100,000 mucha gente sigue sin confiar en el potencial.
> 
> Ven ahora los $40,000 de nuevo y volverán a entrar a $50,000.
> 
> ...




Tienes que decir que el 90% de los que dicen que comprarian no compraran, un 10% si compraremos.


----------



## mr nobody (14 Ene 2021)

Esta esta en BTC y esta de buen ver tambien....


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Con lo guapa que era, menudo destrozo que se ha hecho en los labios...


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (14 Ene 2021)

Pues yo soy metodológicamente marxista leninista; y prácticante jacobina.

Me declararía funcionalmente liberal, si abolieron las herencias.

Odio teoríco profundísimo a los anarquistas, menos a mi suegra.
Los únicos anarcocapitalistas que conozco, no saben leer, son puros analfabetos funcionales.

No me sorprende que lo descentralizado atraíga a los antiestatalistas, pero creo que el btc no es cuestión de ideología. Su creación quizá sí, su tenencia actual es cuestión de estar informado o no estarlo.


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Pues yo soy metodológicamente marxista leninista; y prácticante jacobina.
> 
> Me declararía funcionalmente liberal, si abolieron las herencias.
> 
> ...



¿Si se abolieran las herencias? Cuéntanos más...


----------



## Tin Rope (14 Ene 2021)

Eso es lo que su manager o su flamante nuevo novio le ha escrito, un gancho para que os pajeeis(abandoneis el No FAP). Una mujer modelo estándar que se depila, pone mechas, escaparatismo, y todo el glamour asociado no tiene la mente puesta en estas cosas(parece que no conocéis a las mujeres).

Es cosa de hombres y punto.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Si se abolieran las herencias? Cuéntanos más...



Los principios de igualdad y desarrollo de la voluntad individual en un marco de libre mercado, no lo son si un "capaz" empieza de cero (o de menos 100), mientras que un "incapaz" empieza desde +100 (gracias al capital del tipo que sea, heredado).


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

No es por joderos la marrana ya os digo que yo no creia en esto y ahora si creo.

Seguramente vuestro bitcoin acabe en esos 100.000 o incluso mas en unos años, pero no va a ser ahora.

LLevo dias y se que esto es simple especulacion mia y son solo sensaciones mias viendo que la subida no tiene fuerza y me guio en las monedas secundarias que iban a todo full hasta el sabado pasado, yo estaba con un mono de comprar acojonante, creo que lo llamais mofo, fomo o algo asi por aqui ???

Cuando le metieron el estacazo hasta los 22000 y luego lo volvieron a reflotar me di cuenta que las monedas secundarias se quedaban cais igual, algunas incluso bajando, eso me hace ver que es un indicativo de que esta apunto de reventar todo, no hay fuerza como para que suba ni aunnque lo esten haciendo con fuerza bruta.

A la minima que haya una noticia mala o una noticia buena lo unden, de ese modo podran culpar a la noticia ya sea mala o buena del undimiento y tendran la excusa perfecta del por que sucedio.


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Los principios de igualdad y desarrollo de la voluntad individual en un marco de libre mercado, no lo son si un "capaz" empieza de cero (o de menos 100), mientras que un "incapaz" empieza desde +100 (gracias al capital del tipo que sea, heredado).



Tienes razón. Y deberíamos hacer algo también con los que nacen guapos, que tienen más ventaja a la hora de encontrar pareja para aparearse. Es más, los que nacen inteligentes tienen ventaja sobre los que nacen tontos, habría que lobotimizarlos un poco... y no digmaos los que nacen con 2 piernas y 2 brazos, que tienen ventaja sobre muchos que nacen con malformaciones... habría que hacer algo al respecto.

Aunque comprendo tu discurso, la igualdad no es algo natural, e intentar conseguirla, en mi opinión, sólo llevará a guerras y sufrimiento, porque aunque se repartiese todo equitativamente, por propia naturaleza, se acabaría de nuevo acumulando la riqueza en montones mayoritariamente en manos de pocos. Eso ocurre porque hay algunos que están dispuestos a buscar la acumulación, y hay otros que no; de la misma forma que los hay que quieren mandar y otros que quieren obedecer porque no quieren tener responsabilidad mandando e, incluso, no quieren tener responsabilidad sobre sí mismos y delegan en otros sus decisiones.

La igualdad material sólo la conseguiremos mediante la automatización, tecnología. Cuando todo lo material necesario para la vida, el confort y el disfrute sea fácil de conseguir, porque las máquinas trabajen para nosotros. Pero incluso en esa etapa de nuestra civilización habrá algunos con más poder y más recursos que otros, porque siempre existirán aquellos que querrán disponer de más cosas para llevar a cabo sus planes, los cuales pueden ser malévolos como imponer su ideología sobre los demás, o benévolos, como por ejemplo conquistar otro planeta y llevar la vida a otros mundos.

Pero dejando a un lado la especulación sobre el futuro, la propiedad privada es un derecho natural de cualquier ser viviente. Hasta los animales la comprenden. Mi perra sabe que sus muñecos son suyos, y no deja que nadie se los arrebate. Todo ser vivo defiende aquello que le pertenece, es la naturaleza. El estado puede pretender adueñarse de aquello que no le pertenece en cierta medida, pero si pretende adueñarse de las herencias, es como declarar que los ciudadanos no son seres humanos libres, sino esclavos del estado; es como decir que los ciudadanos pertenecen al estado. Y yo me rebelo contra eso. Lo que es mío es mío, yo no pertenezco a nadie. Y si me sale de la punta de la polla dejar en herencia a mis hijos lo que en esta vida me ha costado conseguir, nadie tiene derecho a arrebatarme esa capacidad. Y quien lo intente se las verá conmigo. Si el país en el que vivo incauta las herencias, lo venderé todo y me iré a otro, y que le den por culo. YO NO SOY ESCLAVO DE NADIE.

Igual que no nos podemos imaginar cortarle una pierna a los que nacen con dos piernas, para igualarlos a los que nacen cojos, no deberíamos imaginarnos la confiscación de las herencias para igualar económicamente a todos. Lo que tiene que hacer el estado es generar riqueza para que no haya pobres y por tanto nadie nazca pobre. Es decir, en vez de igualar jodiendo a los que tienen algo, igualar beneficiando a los que no tienen nada.


----------



## MIP (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Por cierto, hay incluso una shitcoin mariquita: GayCoin (GAY) price chart, marketcap, exchange markets and fundamentals
> O mejor dicho, había, porque no se sabe nada de ella desde hace 2 años... ji ji jí.



Seguramente se fue a tomar por culo...


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Seguramente se fue a tomar por culo...



Creo que eso es exactamente lo que pasó.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Ene 2021)

donde está el forero que 'programó' compras a 23K ?

que decia 'esta noche cuando baje a 23,000 compro nsecuanto' jajaj


----------



## Tin Rope (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer el estado es generar riqueza para que no haya pobres y por tanto nadie nazca pobre. Es decir, en vez de igualar jodiendo a los que tienen algo, igualar beneficiando a los que no tienen nada.



Brillante intervención. Tremenda pena el error que resalto en rojo. Generar riqueza? Te has confundido? Todavía tienes esperanza que el estado genere riqueza. Alientas eso? Le estás catapultando, dándole más impulso, una ilusión de que mañana, cuando se rehabiliten si cumplirán una función, ¿con más medios, con más coacción será que consigan generar riqueza?. No, no ,no.

Lo que tienen que hacer el estado es disolverse, siquiera de apoco, achicarse. Pero en vez de eso cada vez toma más poder y control, facultado para cualquier cosa, destruyendo en realidad el futuro y la vida, condenándolo además a un futuro más miserable, enterrados en deuda. Qué capitulen, que se disuelvan. Eso sólo ocurrirá con su quiebra y cuando cada vez más gente sepa quién es su enemigo y les coja asco. A ellos y a todo el soporte de colaboracionistas miedicas que no saben vivir con incertidumbre y sólo ven continuismo (colaboracionistas), muertos en vida, zombies, parásitos, desalmados. Eso es lo que genera este sistema estatista democrata, la dictadura de la mayoría, el triunfo de borregomatrix. Extingase! (apocalipsis mediante).


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Los principios de igualdad y desarrollo de la voluntad individual en un marco de libre mercado, no lo son si un "capaz" empieza de cero (o de menos 100), mientras que un "incapaz" empieza desde +100 (gracias al capital del tipo que sea, heredado).



La vida es pura herencia, la que recibes y la que transmites. Estas contra la vida.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

Me quedo con Lyn Alden. Que encima es una elfa.


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Brillante intervención. Tremenda pena el error que resalto en rojo. Generar riqueza? Te has confundido? Todavía tienes esperanza que el estado genere riqueza. Alientas eso? Le estás catapultando, dándole más impulso, una ilusión de que mañana, cuando se rehabiliten si cumplirán una función, ¿con más medios, con más coacción será que consigan generar riqueza?. No, no ,no.
> 
> Lo que tienen que hacer el estado es disolverse, siquiera de apoco, achicarse. Pero en vez de eso cada vez toma más poder y control, facultado para cualquier cosa, destruyendo en realidad el futuro y la vida, condenándolo además a un futuro más miserable, enterrados en deuda. Qué capitulen, que se disuelvan. Eso sólo ocurrirá con su quiebra y cuando cada vez más gente sepa quién es su enemigo y les coja asco. A ellos y a todo el soporte de colaboracionistas medicas que no saben vivir con incertidumbre y sólo ven continuismo (colaboracionistas), muertos en vida, zombies, parásitos, desalmados. Eso es lo que genera este sistema estatista democrata, la dictadura de la mayoría, el triunfo de borregomatrix. Extingase! (apocalipsis mediante).



Me refiero a generar riqueza creando las condiciones adecuadas para que la gente pueda prosperar. No que ellos vayan a imprimir dinero y repartirlo. Evidentemente el estado está hiperdimensionado. Hay que reducir legislación, funcionariado, burocracia, administraciones y duplicidades. También hay que que automatizar todo lo automatizable y simplificarlo todo. Pero el estado sí debe tener en sus manos ciertos recursos estratégicos, como la electricidad o el agua, que no deben ser privatizados. También debe tener empresas que produzcan beneficios. Es mejor que el estado ingrese mediante la venta de productos y servicios que mediante impuestos.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Ene 2021)

BTC ha cruzado el rubicon y se está conviertiendo en una crypto respaldada por la confianza de sus propietarios.

Cuando el banco central (en minúsculas, obviamente) no puede ser el que respalda y es garante de esa confianza, es cuando sale la Lagarta a decir que 'ejj una fuente de blanqueo y delincuentes'.

Y la tía lo dice con el monopolio de la emisión de moneda bajo el brazo y el poder cohercitivo de los Estados bajo el otro.

Tocate los huevos, quien es el delincuente?

Me ha hecho gracia la noticia de 'Alemania desmantela al propietario de la dark web'...se han confiscado cientos de BTC....equivalentes a millones de euros.

Hasta que no publiquen las claves y la password la Policia no ha requisado nada 

Puto clown world.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Me refiero a generar riqueza creando las condiciones adecuadas para que la gente pueda prosperar. No que ellos vayan a imprimir dinero y repartirlo. Evidentemente el estado está hiperdimensionado. Hay que reducir legislación, funcionariado, burocracia, administraciones y duplicidades. También hay que que automatizar todo lo automatizable y simplificarlo todo. Pero el estado sí debe tener en sus manos ciertos recursos estratégicos, como la electricidad o el agua, que no deben ser privatizados. También debe tener empresas que produzcan beneficios. Es mejor que el estado ingrese mediante la venta de productos y servicios que mediante impuestos.



El problema del estado es que no sabe aplicar la competitividad


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Pues yo soy metodológicamente marxista leninista; y prácticante jacobina.
> 
> Me declararía funcionalmente liberal, si abolieron las herencias.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión Bitcoin nos da una oportunidad para reconstruir todo. 

Este sistema está mal. 

Ponedle el nombre que queráis, pero sabemos que está mal. 

Aquí podremos discrepar, yo soy partidario de la descentralización. Y más en el mundo de Internet en el que estamos y hacia el que vamos. 

Que todos tengamos la oportunidad de tener Bitcoin, y que no solo unos pocos tengan acceso al dinero gratis, nos da libertad a todos.


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> BTC ha cruzado el rubicon y se está conviertiendo en una crypto respaldada por la confianza de sus propietarios.
> 
> Cuando el banco central (en minúsculas, obviamente) no puede ser el que respalda y es garante de esa confianza, es cuando sale la Lagarta a decir que 'ejj una fuente de blanqueo y delincuentes'.
> 
> ...



Lo que más me gusta de Bitcoin es que es una meada en toda la cara de los estados. Bitcoin les ha cagado el alma a pelo. Ha dicho, aquí estoy yo, estoy funcionando, no podéis pararme, prohibidme si queréis, me importa un nabo, seguiré funcionando, os jodéis, sólo podéis aceptarlo y asimilarlo, no podéis hacer nada contra mí, no os he pedido permiso para existir, ni os lo pido para seguir funcionando. No podéis manipularme, no podéis devaluarme, no podéis cambiar mis reglas, sólo os queda agachar la cabeza y aceptar que sois impotentes contra mí.

Y luego llegó Facebook, intentó sacar su propia moneda, y los estados le escupieron a Zuckerberg en la cara.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En mi opinión Bitcoin nos da una oportunidad para reconstruir todo.
> 
> Este sistema está mal.
> 
> ...



Mas que mal esta empezando a colapsar a todos los niveles


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El problema del estado es que no sabe aplicar la competitividad



Nuestro estado no sabe, otros sí. Corea del Sur sabe muy bien cómo hacerlo, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2021)

En efecto, hablo de la socialdemocracia cristianoprogre perdedora de la wwii europea


----------



## Tin Rope (14 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Me refiero a generar riqueza creando las condiciones adecuadas para que la gente pueda prosperar. No que ellos vayan a imprimir dinero y repartirlo. Evidentemente el estado está hiperdimensionado. Hay que reducir legislación, funcionariado, burocracia, administraciones y duplicidades. También hay que que automatizar todo lo automatizable y simplificarlo todo. Pero el estado sí debe tener en sus manos ciertos recursos estratégicos, como la electricidad o el agua, que no deben ser privatizados. También debe tener empresas que produzcan beneficios. Es mejor que el estado ingrese mediante la venta de productos y servicios que mediante impuestos.



Bluff, que palo! Perplejo me hayo. Creía que íbamos en el mismo barco. Veo que no, que hay una distancia insalvable.
Yo que tú reevaluaria el comportamiento del estado y que potencial tiene(sugiero). Estamos totalmente adoctrinados, adosados en condicionamientos, clichés, que nos han infundado en nuestro ser desde infantes. Es difícil soltar todo el yugo. Indudablemente no piensas como la masa mediocre estándar, esclava, insulsa, mediocre. Has hecho ciertos deberes, pero percibo, entiendo por lo que escribes, tienes muchas secuelas de toda esa carga que decía que llevamos arrastrada. Algún día yo pensaba similar y abrí los ojos a otras profundidades, por eso me permito la licencia de pedir que revalues y capitules. Desde la soberanía individual y la honestidad intelectual, que ofrece, que ofreció y que puede ofrecer en un futuro. Las expectativas que tienes son a mi juicio inaceptables, ingenuas y hasta continuistas/colaboracionistas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Ene 2021)

En la empresa privada nos vamos a tener que poner de acuerdo todos. 

Los que hemos trabajado por cuenta ajena en algún momento hemos pensado que nos pagaban poco. 

Pero luego cuando estás en el otro lado te das cuenta de lo jodido que es pagar nóminas cuando vienen mal dadas. 
Ahora con los encierros más de uno se habrá dado cuenta. 

Pero es que la mayoría de pequeños y medianos empresarios no accedemos a créditos a bajo % ni a diferimientos, ni a dinero gratis. 

Por eso sabemos lo que cuesta ahorrar un euro tras pagar todo lo que hay que pagar. 

Con Bitcoin creo que podremos negociar libremente en igualdad de condiciones con aquellos que ves que de un día para otro reciben ayudas del alcalde de turno o del partido en el gobierno. 

Tú como pequeño empresario de mierda te juegas tu patrimonio para que encima si les da la gana saquen una normativa que no puedes cumplir pero el amiguito que ha recibido dinero gratis sí cumple y se lleva el mercado. Inviertes pero no eres competitivo. Toca cierre. 

En el tema trabajadores, lo mismo. Conviene a ambas partes. Y lo sabéis.


----------



## Red Star (14 Ene 2021)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Bluff, que palo! Perplejo me hayo. Creía que íbamos en el mismo barco. Veo que no, que hay una distancia insalvable.
> Yo que tú reevaluaria el comportamiento del estado y que potencial tiene(sugiero). Estamos totalmente adoctrinados, adosados en condicionamientos, clichés, que nos han infundado en nuestro ser desde infantes. Es difícil soltar todo el yugo. Indudablemente no piensas como la masa mediocre estándar, esclava, insulsa, mediocre. Has hecho ciertos deberes, pero percibo, entiendo por lo que escribes, tienes muchas secuelas de toda esa carga que decía que llevamos arrastrada. Algún día yo pensaba similar y abrí los ojos a otras profundidades, por eso me permito la licencia de pedir que revalues y capitules. Desde la soberanía individual y la honestidad intelectual, que ofrece, que ofreció y que puede ofrecer en un futuro. Las expectativas que tienes son a mi juicio inaceptables, ingenuas y hasta continuistas/colaboracionistas.



Yo soy anarcocapitalista, y si por mí fuera no habría estados. Pero eso ahora mismo no es posible, porque hay varios miles de millones borregomatrix andando por el planeta que necesitan que alguien les diga qué tienen que hacer, dado que no saben vivir de otra forma. Una cosa es el idealismo y otra el pragmatismo. Yo soy un idealista pragmático.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Normal, bitcoin no es patriota sino internacionalista. Liberal 100%


----------



## rayban00 (15 Ene 2021)

Yo tengo una teoría sobre el origen del BTC. Es una opinión claro

Se habla del tal Satoshi... creo que no existe, es un nombre en clave para darle al proyecto una cierta credibilidad al estilo Linus Torwald con Linux

Esto es algo que empezó en el 2008 - 2009 y para mi lo estamos viviendo ahora, es una guerra entre dos bandos, no hablo de países, hablo de una forma de ver el mundo y de diseñar el mundo. Hasta ahora, desde tiempos inmemoriales, los que dominaban el mundo venían del mundo de las finanzas.

Los que han manejado el planeta, los bancos mundiales, el mundo de la banca, etc les ha surgido un poderoso rival desde hace 20 años, y es el bando de los tecnólogos, como yo los llamo. Todos los ultra ricachones de California, de Silicon Valley, que mueven el mundo con sus empresas tipo Tesla, Google, Amazon, etc, etc

Antes de la explosión de internet, el mundo era controlado por los grandes banqueros, y estamos viendo un cambio de poder, y la punta de lanza de esta guerra son las criptomonedas y el BTC. 

¿Qué le falta a estos lider de las tecnologías para ganar la guerra? Tener el poder financiero, el poder del dinero a través de lo que se constituye el medio de pago.

Un ejemplo claro es Libra, que creo que ha cambiado de nombre, la moneda de Facebook. Llega Facebook con su infinito poder, pero se topa con el poder financiero y le para los pies. ¿Por qué? Porque si la gran banca cede, literalmente desaparece. Creo que la guerra esta ya perdida para el poder financiero, y ahora estamos inmersos en esa guerra.

Imaginamos que Google es la creadora de Bitcoin y la la lanza gratuitamente, posiblemente la gente lo tomaría como otra especie de Paypal, y siempre habría el recelo de que Google controla la moneda o a los poseedores. Pero lo más posible es que le hubiera pasado como a Facebook y habrían prohibido su uso y creación.

¿Qué se hizo? Pues a modo de "a ver que pasa", lanzamos esta genialidad, y su triunfo solo lo sabremos con el paso de los años. Los mismos que quieren diseñar el planeta con su Agenda 2030, ya no quieren cosas como:

- El petróleo
- Los vuelos baratos
- Que se contamine 
- Las continuas crisis económicas de deuda
- Que se consuma grandes recursos animales 
- La super población humana

Es decir, todas esas mierdas que llevamos viviendo desde hace poco: el feminismo, el veganismo, el comer hamburguesas veganas, el impulso del os coches eléctricos, la bajada del petróleo, la secta del calentamiento global con Greta majareta... es decir, toda la mierda que vivimos que para nada existían antes de los 2000, para mi, son los mismos que están detrás de las Finanzas Descentralizadas (DeFi), los tokens no fungibles y la tecnología Blockchain 

Normal que la Lagarde ataque al BTC, porque ataca a lo tradicional que ella defiende con uñas. El siguiente paso será las monedas digitales, la tokenización de las acciones, el aumento de finanzas descentralizadas, la compra de acciones a través de Ethereum, la compra de propiedades reales virtualizadas...

Todo el submundo que se mueve por debajo de BTC es infinitamente más complejo. Si para muchos BTC le resulta que si humo o muy difícil de entender, preparad el culo cuando veáis gente con propiedades virtuales. O cuando quieras comprar una acción de Apple ya no necesitarás un intermediario.


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Ene 2021)

¿Has aprovechado la bajada, @Notrabajo34 ?


----------



## rayban00 (15 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Normal, bitcoin no es patriota sino internacionalista. Liberal 100%



Es que ese poder tecnócrata del que menciona arriba, quieren imponer un neo - comunismo, una dictadura tecnológica, y bitcoin es una de sus armas para vender al poder financiero


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoría sobre el origen del BTC. Es una opinión claro
> 
> Se habla del tal Satoshi... creo que no existe, es un nombre en clave para darle al proyecto una cierta credibilidad al estilo Linus Torwald con Linux
> 
> ...



¿Dónde situarías a lo de la DeFi en ese escenario?

Edit: también me refiero a futuro
Edit 2: tal como lo describes en el post, estoy 100% de acuerdo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Ene 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Has aprovechado la bajada, @Notrabajo34 ?




No, vi cosas muy raras y me sali, acerte almenos de momento por que las monedillas de las que me sali lenta pero sin fallo van cayendo poco a poco.

Yo solo estaba viendo patrones que seguian el mismo comportamiento en algunas monedas y aprobechar subidas para luego salir antes de que bajaran.

Ademas me estaba volviendo loco me he tirado dos dias con la cabeza totalmente dislocada.

Ahora ya solo me queda mirar desde la barrera y esperar lo que creo que acabara por pasar en poco tiempo.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Es que ese poder tecnócrata del que menciona arriba, quieren imponer un neo - comunismo, una dictadura tecnológica, y bitcoin es una de sus armas para vender al poder financiero



Cuando lees a los grandes tecnocratas como bill gates y otros, ciertamente escuchas este comunismo de fondo. Su creencia de que la computacion generara una revolucion material sin parangon que cambiara toda la superestructura (sociedad) humana. 

En parte esto es cierto, pero en el fondo se engañan.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

El otro día leí por ahí algo como "¿y si nunca acabó la guerra fría y resulta estamos perdiendo?"


----------



## Tin Rope (15 Ene 2021)

Una foto como excepción que confirma al regla. Puedes sacar miles del sector libertario.

Y no quita que no sea un "montaje" para desacreditar. Enséñame de los que andamios por aquí, en burbuja u otros foros, cuántos progres somos. No ves uno, si acaso uno que no sepa ni dónde le sopla el viento, que siga el olor del dinero. Pero los acérrimos, holders, insobornables todos libertarios, o mejor dicho, anti-progres. En esa definición hay consenso. Anti-progres.

Y no quita, obvio, para que haya muchos libertarios, anarcocap que no vean los fundamentos del bitcoin...


----------



## pldordyuk (15 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No, vi cosas muy raras y me sali, acerte almenos de momento por que las monedillas de las que me sali lenta pero sin fallo van cayendo poco a poco.
> 
> Yo solo estaba viendo patrones que seguian el mismo comportamiento en algunas monedas y aprobechar subidas para luego salir antes de que bajaran.
> 
> ...



espero no estés esperando en usdt, puedes llevarte un sustillo


----------



## tolomeo (15 Ene 2021)

La única esperanza posible para el pueblo es la descentralización, en todos los aspectos no sólo en el monetario.

Si no nos damos cuenta de esto, nos vemos avocados a 1984.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

Va a llegar un momento en el que no van a tener impresora suficiente para comprar un puto Bitcoin.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoría sobre el origen del BTC. Es una opinión claro
> 
> Se habla del tal Satoshi... creo que no existe, es un nombre en clave para darle al proyecto una cierta credibilidad al estilo Linus Torwald con Linux
> 
> ...



Interesante. 
Pero mi opinion es un poco distinta. A partir del 2001 las finanzas se apoderaron de las grandes tech americanas. Las tumbaron en borsa, y se adueñaron de ellas -Bill Gates es un testaferro de las altas finanzas en el mundo tech.

Yo si creo que el bitcoin es cosa de un genio libertario que supo encajar los trabajos de otros freackies de la cryptografia. Sale de este mundo pirata y libertsrio, como lynux, etc.

Pero yo creo que las altas finanzas (que promueven la agenda 2030), ya saben como sacarle provecho al bitcoin; como sumidero de inflacion al crear nuevos tipos de negocios financieros a su alrededor.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> La única esperanza posible para el pueblo es la descentralización, en todos los aspectos no sólo en el monetario.
> 
> Si no nos damos cuenta de esto, nos vemos avocados a 1984.



El pueblo no existe, es solo una palabra para tapar a un monton de idiotas


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Interesante.
> Pero mi opinion es un poco distinta. A partir del 2001 las finanzas se apoderaron de las grandes tech americanas. Las tumbaron en borsa, y se adueñaron de ellas -Bill Gates es un testaferro de las altas finanzas en el mundo tech.
> 
> Yo si creo que el bitcoin es cosa de un genio libertario que supo encajar los trabajos de otros freackies de la cryptografia. Sale de este mundo pirata y libertsrio, como lynux, etc.
> ...



Sobre lo último, sin entrar al sumidero de inflación, veo bien posicionados a los Winklevos. 

Solo hay que observar sus movimientos de cerca con Gemini y su promoción de la DeFi.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (15 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> La vida es pura herencia, la que recibes y la que transmites. Estas contra la vida.



Qué tendrán que ver las condiciones materiales con la existencia biológica. Tiene ustec un cacao...


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Sobre lo último, sin entrar al sumidero de inflación, veo bien posicionados a los Winklevos.
> 
> Solo hay que observar sus movimientos de cerca con Gemini y su promoción de la DeFi.



Exacto, por eso quieren regularizar el bitcoin; significa: hacerlo apto para ser empleado por la elite financiera.

Que el bitcoin sea descentralizado tambien es una ventaja para la elite. Si el creador no lo controla, ¿Quien lo controla? El dinero con el que se compra... Y como ellos hacen el dinero, pues, lo intentaran controlar comprandolo


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Qué tendrán que ver las condiciones materiales con la existencia biológica. Tiene ustec un cacao...



Si usted lo dice...


----------



## Red Star (15 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoría sobre el origen del BTC. Es una opinión claro
> 
> Se habla del tal Satoshi... creo que no existe, es un nombre en clave para darle al proyecto una cierta credibilidad al estilo Linus Torwald con Linux
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices, pero creo que en realidad no son 2 bandos, sino uno sólo. Es una hidra de múltiples cabezas. No creo que Sillicon Valley esté intentando arrebatar el poder al sistema financiero internacional, o la Internacional Financiera, como la llaman por ahí, porque esta última es accionista de la primera. Ambas cosas están controladas en última instancia por el NWO, o como lo queráis llamar. Bitcoin no era necesario para el NWO, porque la descentralización le quita de las manos la toma de decisiones, les resta poder. Aquí todo el mundo pudo minar y comprar hace 10 años y ahora sería multimillonario. Algunos lo hicieron y lo han conseguido. Ese tipo de oportunidad no se la habría dado Sillicon Valley con un experimento anónimo a miles de millones de don nadies y mindundis, para que se hicieran tan ricos como Bezos o Gates y pudieran entrar en un club al que nadie los llamó.

Lo que vemos con la inmigración ilegal masiva, la criminalización de la raza blanca y la heterosexualidad, el lavado de cerebro progre y el marxismo cultural es un intento del NWO de destruir los cimientos de los estados nación, es decir, de los estados basados en una cultura, raza, o etnia, como paso necesario para debilitar el nacionalismo que impide que sus planes globalizadores y mundialistas progresen. Es necesario para ellos alcanzar cierta homogeneidad para poder implantar un sistema único mundial, si no, siempre habrá rebeliones por parte de aquellos que se sientan diferentes o atacados porque piensan que les están robando su soberanía.

La inmigración masiva, la mezcla de culturas, primero de todo reduce el patriotismo, porque los nuevos cuidadanos inmigrantes o hijos de estos no tienen unas raíces que defender, dado que el lugar en dónde viven no lo consideran su patria. Y segundo fomenta la inseguridad, el crimen y la violencia, lo cual lleva a que la población acepte un mayor control por parte del estado para sentirse segura.

Las crisis económicas cíclicas, históricamente, si observamos los resultados objetivos, han resultado en una mayor concentración bancaria y en una reducción de la competencia en los sectores primario, secundario y terciario. En el primario los agricultures y ganaderos quiebran, abriendo el camino a grandes latifundistas que producen a escala industrial. En el sector secundario las pequeñas industrias quiebran, abriendo el camino a gigantes industriales que instauran procesos fordianos de producción. En el sector terciario, últimamente, vemos como los pequeños negocios de servicios quiebran, siendo sustituidos por plataformas y franquicias de grandes multinacionales.

Es decir, lo que el NWO busca es una mayor concentración de la producción, de la industria, de los servicios, de la banca y, en última instancia, mediante el desarraigo y la degradación cultural y étnica que impiden el nacionalismo y por tanto la oposición, de la toma de decisiones políticas en un sólo órgano transnacional.

Bitcoin no encaja en ese modelo de concentración para nada. O al menos yo no lo entiendo o no sé ver cómo podría beneficiarlo. Yo le doy credibilidad en el sentido de que creo que está hecho por alguien que quería joder al mundialismo, al sistema financiero mundial.

Fíjate también como Google, Apple, Facebook, Twitter, el Deustche Bank, etc, han hecho el boicot a Trump. No digo que Trump no sea mundialista, o una marioneta del NWO en última instancia, y yo para nada defiendo su gestión ni la de Obama ni la de ninguna administración de IUESEI, porque todas han actuado, en mayor o menor medida, en contra de la paz mundial y del sano equilibrio de poder que debería haber. Pero sea por el motivo que sea, todos han ido contra Trump, y ahí no ha habido discrepancias. Sillicon Valley y la banca unidos contra Trump... evidentemente ha sido el NWO contra Trump. Bien porque ya no era necesario, porque era un grano en el culo, o porque simplemente cumplió su función, vete a saber. Pero todos han actuado como un ente único con el boicot... ¿Por qué iba el Deustche Bank, que ni pincha ni corta en las elecciones de EEUU a hacerle el boicot a Trump y a su familia? Evidentemente porque es una herramienta de las élites, al igual que Google y Apple, y, por la razón que sea, todos han recibido la orden de actuar de ese modo.


----------



## Red Star (15 Ene 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Qué tendrán que ver las condiciones materiales con la existencia biológica. Tiene ustec un cacao...



La vida es herencia porque los seres vivos reciben la vida de otros seres vivos y heredan la genética de sus antepasados. Tú dejas tu herencia genética reproduciéndote. Por eso la vida es herencia, por el ADN y por la preproducción.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

Reirnos en su cara no tiene precio


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

Se acabó, ya está todo dicho. 




La prostitución de alto nivel, también conocida como 外围 en China, ahora acepta eth (que oscila entre 0.5-1.5 Eth por noche) antes eran en su mayoría solo USDT

Cuando pregunte por qué ETH y no Bitcoin dijo que Bitcoin generalmente es para un pago de suma global, diga si desea hacerlo mensualmente.


----------



## Red Star (15 Ene 2021)

Yo no creo que Bitcoin sea un instrumento del mundialismo para colarnos el dinero digital y controlarnos así mejor, porque las élites no necesitaban proceder de esa manera para conseguir sus fines. No necesitaban crear una moneda descentralizada como Bitcoin. Podrían haber seguido fomentando el dinero electrónico mediante las tarjetas de débito/crédito, transferencias por internet, sistemas de pago digitales, etc. Hoy en día cada vez se usa menos metálico, es una tendencia en casi todo el planeta. Incluso con el terrorismo fiscal en contra de los ciudadanos que cada vez aplican más muchos estados, el uso del metálico se está reduciendo con internet y la facilidad de pagar con tarjeta. Se están imponiendo límites en muchos países para el pago en efectivo, para que hacienda controle mejor la evasión de impuestos y el dinero negro. Y no hay oposición. La gente no sale a la calle a quemar contenedores ni parlamentos. Crear Bitcoin y darle a todo el que se quiera escapar de la confiscación o de las garras del estado una forma de proteger su dinero y poder largarse al país que quiera sin pasar por caja llevándose toda su pasta... eso no encaja con un control cada vez mayor por parte de los estados y, por ende, de las élites. No cuadra.

Sinceramente, creo que esto les ha pillado en bragas, no se lo esperaban, no le dieron importancia, pecaron de wishful thinking, de soberbia, de confiados, y cuando se dieron cuenta del percal era demasiado tarde. Intentaron prohibirlo, amenazaron con regulaciones, no lo comprendían del todo, no sabían a lo que se enfrentaban. Cuando sus expertos se lo explicaron, intentaron manipular el mercado, joder a los exchanges (lo hicieron en varios países), desacreditarlo en los medios, fomentar "golpes de estado" entre los desarrolladores y hacerse con el proyecto (vease lo de Gavin Adresen Mike Hearn con lo del tamaño de los bloques), fomentar criptomonedas alternativas para diluir el poder y la valoración de Bitcoin, luego fomentar forks, etc. No les ha funcionado nada, porque las élites no controlan todos los países, y para poder parar algo así es necesario tener previamente un poder verdaderamente global que todavía no está en sus manos.

Esto ha sido una patada en los huevos del NWO y seguramente ha retrasado sus planes algunos años o décadas. A lo mejor, sin Bitcoin, ya tendríamos dinero electrónico obligatorio, vete tú a saber, pero esto lo paralizó porque comprendieron que su dinero no podría competir... o a lo mejor no, a lo mejor todavía no lo consideran una amenaza sustancial y todo sigue su curso.

Pero lo que está claro es que parece que, POR AHORA, se han tenido que aguantar. Pero evidentemente de alguna manera pensarán contraatacar. Seguramente llevarán años buscando un fallo técnico o estudiando cómo meterle mano de forma efectiva. Eso no lo dudo para nada. La cuestión es si lo conseguirán o no.


----------



## Red Star (15 Ene 2021)

El mundo "comunista" es sólo una promesa para que las masas empobrecidas por el paro creciente y las cada vez peores condiciones laborales tengan fe en un "paraiso" o "tierra prometida".

Lo que estamos viendo a grandes rasgos son intentos de reducir la población mundual.

Las masas ya no son necesarias para las élites, porque la automatización ha convertido a los trabajadores en objetos obsoletos. Bocas inútiles que alimentar y que es mejor eliminar antes de que se organicen y se rebelen. Ahora mismo todavía es, hasta cierto punto, posible contener el desempleo, pero no en todas partes, sino en los países en los que hay mucho por hacer a nivel de infraestructura, o en donde hay una gran base minera, industrial y científica. Pero a la larga el paro es inevitable, porque las máquinas sustituyen a los trabajadores y ya sólo hay lugar para los científicos, los matemáticos, los ingenieros, etc. Toda esa gente sobrante tiene que ser eliminada de alguna forma antes de que desestabilice el sistema. El método que están aplicando es fomentar el hedonismo, el feminismo, la guerra cultural y sandeces por el estilo que vuelven vagas a las masas y las enfrentan entre sí, a la vez que desincentivan la reproducción. Eso unido a crisis económicas severas y a la pogramación cultural por parte de los medios y la enseñanza pública, ha criado a unas nuevas generaciones de mendrugos adolescentes adultos desneuronados tuiteros que corren con alegría hacia el precipicio de la autoextinción.

La pandemia seguramente es un arma biológica soltada por las élites, posiblemente para reducir la población o contener su crecimiento. Puede que no matando directamente mediante el virus, sino creando las condiciones sociales que desincentiven todavía más la reproducción. O tal vez creando problemas de salud y daños genéticos mediante las vacunas que serán observables dentro de algunos años, cuando una parte significativa de la población mundial ya esté vacunada. Evidentemente también sirve para crear una gran crisis económica que puede ayudar a concentrar todavía más la banca, la industria, etc.

El obetivo de las élites, sobre todo, es reducir la población. Todas las tendencias culturales que se están extendiendo por occidente e incluso partes de Asia obedecen a eso. Alguien está empujando la agenda feminista y el marxismo cultural en todos esos países, de forma coordinada, siguiendo los mismos patrones, con un fin concreto. No es que las sociedades se copien unas a otras y surjan luchas sociales de forma expontanea, no. Son campañas organizadas y diseñadas para ser implantadas de una forma determinada, en unos pasos concretos, que obedecen a un fin.

Recordad cuando hace 20 años el consenso era que el Islam era el mal y que los moros eran todos malos, a raiz de los atentados del 11 de Septiembre. En 12/15 años todo eso se dio de repente la vuelta y de la noche a la mañana el Islam es una religión de paz que hay que respetar y no se puede ser racista contra la inmigración ilegal. ¿Por qué ese cambio tan repentido, coordinado y homogeneo en los medios de comunicación y en lo que se considera polícitamente correcto? Pues porque esa agenda es la que a las élites le interesa ahora para conseguir sus fines.


----------



## rayban00 (15 Ene 2021)

Exacto, el modelo fiat sin respaldo físico de oro encaja perfectamente con el modelo capitalista inflacionista que no para de engullir recursos y aumentar la deuda. El que se quiere cargar los tecnólogos e imponer la sostenibilidad, lo verde, el consumo de pocos recursos, la baja natalidad, el teletrabajo, etc, etc, agenda 2030 vaya...

Los problemas lo han arreglado emitiendo más deuda y es un no parar. El BTC arregla el problema de la inflación y sobretodo arrebata el poder a los bancos centrales de la emisión de deuda y la creación del dinero. 

¿Desaparecerá el modelo actual por un modelo descentralizado? Que sea descentralizado no significa que los bancos se vayan a la mierda, solo que harán otras tareas, me refiero a lo bancos comerciales. Por ejemplo, coinbase va a salir a bolsa, y esta ganando dinero como nunca, imagina que el Santader o BBVA se mete en el negocio del intercambio.

Otro tema sería el DeFi, las finanzas descentralizadas, el hecho de recibir un porcentaje por un préstamo, o pedir prestado, invertir en bolsa. Si los bancos comerciales se encargan de facilitar el acceso y dar los medios al ciudadano de pie, empezarán a tener nuevas vías de negocio. Por ejemplo: custodia de tu wallet a cambio de una comisión y un seguro por robo. No seré yo quien le de ideas a los bancos para adaptarse a lo que se le viene encima.

Pero una cosa es la banca comercial tradicional, y otro los grandes bancos que controlan los bancos centrales y la reserva federal, ahí es donde chocan los dos modelos, como ejemplo el caso de Libra de Facebook que he contado antes. O como de vez en cuando entidades como el FMI o el BM atacan a las criptos. 

La pregunta central que haces creo que es imposible de saber, y quizás ahora mismo gente que mueve el mundo esta negociando como será el mundo, quienes serán los ganadores, los vencidos, que pactos estarán haciendo. Y para mi el covid es el comienzo de una guerra para imponer un modelo, el modelo de los tecnócratas, que si no hubiera sido por que "oportunamente" apareció un chino comiendo un pangolin en mal estado no se habría poder imponer y hubieramos seguido dándole a la maquinita, y no empezar a hablar del calentamiento global, del veganismo, y de la super población y los planes eugenésicos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

La venganza de los nerds.


----------



## Roninn (15 Ene 2021)

No me gustan las predicciones pero btc 60-75k en febrero?


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ene 2021)

Los que no están aquí por los memes y la tecnología, siguen de enhorabuena también:


----------



## MIP (15 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Es que ese poder tecnócrata del que menciona arriba, quieren imponer un neo - comunismo, una dictadura tecnológica, y bitcoin es una de sus armas para vender al poder financiero



Yo creo que existe una contradicción aquí. 

La dictadura comunista necesita tener todo el control sobre la emisión del dinero, la famosa MMT, para poder ejecutar su agenda de sobornar a la plebe con paguitas y RBU.

Con Bitcoin como estándar monetario todo eso es imposible. No paguitas, no helicóptero tirando billetes. 

Creo que si los comunistas/verdes/globalistas van un paso por delante ahora, Bitcoin va dos o tres pasos por delante. Es la contrarrevolución antes de que empiece la revolución.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Qué empresas son, por curiosidad.


----------



## ertitoagus (15 Ene 2021)

supongo que blokfi y del estilo....


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Ene 2021)

me voy al cajero de bitcoin a por 50€ mas de satoshis antes que se seque el pozo....


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> me voy al cajero de bitcoin a por 50€ mas de satoshis antes que se seque el pozo....



Bitcoin persigue un nuevo máximo histórico mientras un analista dice que "el dinero inteligente nunca dejó de comprar" (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ... la propiedad privada es un derecho natural de cualquier ser viviente.



No. Los derechos no existen. Un derecho es algo inventado, por ejemplo, "derecho a tener una bicicleta", y que sólo puede ser garantizado si uno es capaz de defenderlo de quienes puedan impedirle su disfrute.
Y la *única* manera de garantizar un derecho es mediante la fuerza. La fuerza física, por ejemplo, usando tu muy acertado ejemplo, cuando un perro te muerde para que no le quites su muñeco.
Obviamente, el "derecho a la propiedad privada* no existe en la natiraleza, no es natural, pero existe, existe porque el ser humano ha sido capaz de organizarse y ha decidido que existe y se ha dotado de los medios para garantizarlo, es decir, de la capacidad de ejercer la fuerza para defenderlo. Estos medios medios son la justicia respaldada por la policía y el ejército.

Creo, y corregidme si me equivoco, que los llamados "libertarios" pretenden que exista el "derecho sagrado a la propiedad privada" y que sea defendido por el estado, es decir, pagado por todos, con los impuestos, y al mismo tiempo pretenden que no existan otros, como el derecho a la educación y a la sanidad. Estamos muy de acuerdo en que el estado está lleno de políticos incompetentes y corruptos y que es algo que habría que arreglar o reformar, pero lo que digo es que: Muy bien, no sanidad pública y no educación pública, que quien quiera esas cosas se las pague con su dinero, pero si queréis justicia y policía que os garantize vuestro derecho a estar en vuestras casas y vuestras piscinas os lo pagais vosotros, buscaros la vida y echadle cojones y a ver como os defendéis el día que me presente en vuestra puerta con mis colegas y nuestros AK47.

Algunos estáis asumiendo que aquí todos somos "libertarios" y no, algunos defendemos la existencia de una saniddad y de una educación públicas, y no sólo eso, también de empresas públicas que garanticen algunos "derechos básicos", no sagrados, sólo básicos, como el derecho a la libertad de expresión, el derecho a no morirse de hambre ni frío o el derecho a tener un techo donde cobijarse. Todos ellos muy compatibles con el derecho a la propiedad privada.

Es decir, el derecho a vivir de manera civilizada.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> me voy al cajero de bitcoin a por 50€ mas de satoshis antes que se seque el pozo....



Ahi, metiendole el semanal de la abuelita jaja


----------



## angrymorty (15 Ene 2021)

Exactamente, ¿para qué tipo de transacciones no sería buena en la gestión de tiempos el FIAT? En definitiva, si mejorara la propia infraestructura de los bancos, que paulatinamente así debiera ser, entonces el servicio que estos proporcionan sería, en términos humanos, lo suficientemente ágiles como para no asumir que dinero FIAT, dinero lento. Al fin y al cabo, si hablamos de operaciones realizadas por humanos considero que estaríamos rondando la inmediatez.

edit: grama


----------



## angrymorty (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> [...]
> Creo, y corregidme si me equivoco, que *los llamados "libertarios" pretenden que exista el "derecho sagrado a la propiedad privada" y que sea defendido por el estado, es decir, pagado por todos, con los impuestos*, y al mismo tiempo pretenden que no existan otros, como el derecho a la educación y a la sanidad. Estamos muy de acuerdo en que el estado está lleno de políticos incompetentes y corruptos y que es algo que habría que arreglar o reformar, pero lo que digo es que: Muy bien, no sanidad pública y no educación pública, que quien quiera esas cosas se las pague con su dinero, pero si queréis justicia y policía que os garantize vuestro derecho a estar en vuestras casas y vuestras piscinas os lo pagais vosotros, buscaros la vida y echadle cojones y a ver como os defendéis el día que me presente en vuestra puerta con mis colegas y nuestros AK47.
> [...]



Interesante lo resaltado en negrita porque plantearía una incoherencia de base, pero en mi opinión, no existe la dicotomía en la elección "el derecho a la propiedad privada" ó "el derecho a sanidad y educación pública". Al menos, no existe dentro del propio ejemplo propuesto por ti, puesto que un libertario que otorgase al Estado la protección de la propiedad privada, ya no sería anarquista sino, a lo sumo, minarquista. En ese caso, un minarquista no solo podría considerar que la sanidad y la educación pública fueran derechos fundamentales, además, también podría incluir en esta lista de derechos la soberanía e integridad territorial mediante la coacción del ejército o fuerzas de seguridad estatales, así como el derecho a la justicia universal.

Yo no sé qué etiqueta colocarme, porque sigo leyendo y tengo estoy plenamente predispuesto a cambiar de opinión si existen razones para ello, pero es muy estimulante imaginar otras formas de organización social.


----------



## Maxos (15 Ene 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Exactamente, ¿para qué tipo de transacciones no sería buena en la gestión de tiempos el FIAT? En definitiva, si mejorara la propia infraestructura de los bancos, que paulatinamente así debiera ser, entonces el servicio que estos proporcionan serían, en términos humanos, lo suficientemente ágiles como para no considerar al dinero FIAT, dinero lento. Al fin y al cabo, si hablamos de operaciones realizadas por humanos considero que estaríamos rondando la inmediatez.



No se refiere al tiempo de moverlo de un sitio a otro, eso es el espacio, donde el fiat es bueno ya que no necesita ser transportado
Se refiere a que en 10 años ese fiat ha perdido valor, y el oro lo ha mantenido. Ya no hablemos de siglos.


----------



## angrymorty (15 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> No se refiere al tiempo de moverlo de un sitio a otro, eso es el espacio, donde el fiat es bueno ya que no necesita ser transportado
> Se refiere a que en 10 años ese fiat ha perdido valor, y el oro lo ha mantenido. Ya no hablemos de siglos.



Claro. Gracias.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> No. Los derechos no existen. Un derecho es algo inventado, por ejemplo, "derecho a tener una bicicleta", y que sólo puede ser garantizado si uno es capaz de defenderlo de quienes puedan impedirle su disfrute.
> Y la *única* manera de garantizar un derecho es mediante la fuerza. La fuerza física, por ejemplo, usando tu muy acertado ejemplo, cuando un perro te muerde para que no le quites su muñeco.
> Obviamente, el "derecho a la propiedad privada* no existe en la natiraleza, no es natural, pero existe, existe porque el ser humano ha sido capaz de organizarse y ha decidido que existe y se ha dotado de los medios para garantizarlo, es decir, de la capacidad de ejercer la fuerza para defenderlo. Estos medios medios son la justicia respaldada por la policía y el ejército.
> 
> ...



Yo veo el bitcoin, y en general las cryptos, como una defensa a ultranza de la propiedad privada.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

No me extraña. 
Ayer Lagarde salió pidiendo ayuda al G7, al G20 para regular Bitcoin y sus "funny business". 

Aquí con el Bobierno actual, donde ya han experimentado en Lebrija con una especie de CBDC, donde Pablenin está deseando implantar una RBU, en China haciendo airdrops de su e-yuan, en Estados Unidos Andrew Yang ya propuso una Universal Basic Income, veremos qué pasa este 2021...

Obviamente saben que no pueden prohibir Bitcoin, y que van a intentar ponerle puertas al campo para meter miedo y robarnos nuestros Satoshis en forma de impuestos. 

Leo que también se van a meter en la adquisición, veremos cómo reaccionan los exchanges centralizados, pero la política sigue estando 10 pasos por detrás.


----------



## digipl (15 Ene 2021)

Esto es lo que dice el anteproyecto de ley...




Lo cual es una copia de la directiva europea 2018/843 relativa a la prevención de la utilización del sistema financiero para el blanqueo de capitales o la financiación del terrorismo que añade estas dos lineas a los obligados a dar información de sus usuarios.

g) los proveedores de servicios de cambio de monedas virtuales por monedas fiduciarias;
h) los proveedores de servicios de custodia de monederos electrónicos;

Por el momento, y digo por el momento, no afecta a aquellos que poseen wallet propias.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Esto es lo que dice el anteproyecto de ley...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 544414
> 
> ...



¿Coinbase cediendo datos de compras, de airdrops en 3,2,1...?


----------



## Hiken (15 Ene 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Esto es lo que dice el anteproyecto de ley...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 544414
> 
> ...



¿pero entonces no se dice nada de que tengamos que informar de las cantidades que tenemos en exchanges si no que a partir de ahora pueden pedir información a esos exchanges no?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Ene 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Interesante lo resaltado en negrita porque plantearía una incoherencia de base, pero en mi opinión, no existe la dicotomía en la elección "el derecho a la propiedad privada" ó "el derecho a sanidad y educación pública". Al menos, no existe dentro del propio ejemplo propuesto por ti, puesto que un libertario que otorgase al Estado la protección de la propiedad privada, ya no sería anarquista sino, a lo sumo, minarquista. En ese caso, un minarquista no solo podría considerar que la sanidad y la educación pública fueran derechos fundamentales, además, también podría incluir en esta lista de derechos la soberanía e integridad territorial mediante la coacción del ejército o fuerzas de seguridad estatales, así como el derecho a la justicia universal.



Te das una vuelta por facebook o por estos mismos foros y está lleno de gente que dice defender el "derecho sagrado a la propiedad privada" y estar en contra de que exista sanidad y eduación públicas y además suelen mostrarse partidarios de VOX y/o de C's y/o del PP, entidades que no parecen tener mucho de minarquistas ni de anarquistas. Y se hacen pajas con Ayn Rand. O sea, que llevan una empanada mental de mucho cuidao.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Ene 2021)

El SXX está repleto de cadáveres producidos por iluminados megalómanos que siempre justificaban anteponer los derechos colectivos a los derechos individuales.


----------



## Red Star (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Te das una vuelta por facebook o por estos mismos foros y está lleno de gente que dice defender el "derecho sagrado a la propiedad privada" y estar en contra de que exista sanidad y eduación públicas y además suelen mostrarse partidarios de VOX y/o de C's y/o del PP, entidades que no parecen tener mucho de minarquistas ni de anarquistas. Y se hacen pajas con Ayn Rand. O sea, que llevan una empanada mental de mucho cuidao.



Yo no estoy en contra de la sanidad pública ni de la educación pública. Ayn Rand creo que era gilipollas, y jamás he votado a VOX. De hecho, nunca he votado porque no creo en la democracia representativa.


----------



## Red Star (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> No. *Los derechos no existen*. Un derecho es algo inventado, por ejemplo, "derecho a tener una bicicleta", y que s*ólo puede ser garantizado si uno es capaz de defenderlo de quienes puedan impedirle su disfrute*.
> Y la *única* manera de garantizar un derecho es mediante la fuerza. La fuerza física, por ejemplo, usando tu muy acertado ejemplo, cuando un perro te muerde para que no le quites su muñeco.
> Obviamente, el "derecho a la propiedad privada* no existe en la natiraleza, no es natural, pero existe, existe porque el ser humano ha sido capaz de organizarse y ha decidido que existe y se ha dotado de los medios para garantizarlo, es decir, de *la capacidad de ejercer la fuerza para defenderlo*. Estos medios medios son la justicia respaldada por la policía y el ejército.



Estoy de acuerdo. Los derechos no existen per sé, no en la naturaleza, son una invención humana, un convencionalismo y un consenso. La fuerza es la única garantía de que aquello que consideres que es tuyo sea respetado. En el mundo todo se impone por la fuerza. La inteligencia es una forma de fuerza también. Cuando digo derecho a la propiedad privada me refiero a que cuando yo considero que algo es mío lo voy a defender ejerciendo mi fuerza, y no reconozco la soberanía ni la propiedad de otros sobre ese algo, me da igual las leyes que haya que digan lo contrario.


----------



## digipl (15 Ene 2021)

Hiken dijo:


> ¿pero entonces no se dice nada de que tengamos que informar de las cantidades que tenemos en exchanges si no que a partir de ahora pueden pedir información a esos exchanges no?



Por lo que entiendo, aunque el texto es bastante ambiguo, los obligados a dar información de sus clientes son que los proporcionen el servicio de intercambio.

De todas maneras queda pendiente "los términos que reglamentariamente se establezcan". Hacienda puede acabar pegándose un tiro en el pie porque la información que acabe recibiendo sea de tal calibre, cientos de millones de microoperaciones de trading, que no tenga capacidad real de analizarla.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Los derechos no existen per sé, no en la naturaleza, son una invención humana, un convencionalismo y un consenso. La fuerza es la única garantía de que aquello que consideres que es tuyo sea respetado. En el mundo todo se impone por la fuerza. La inteligencia es una forma de fuerza también. Cuando digo derecho a la propiedad privada me refiero a que cuando yo considero que algo es mío lo voy a defender ejerciendo mi fuerza, y no reconozco la soberanía ni la propiedad de otros sobre ese algo, me da igual las leyes que haya que digan lo contrario.



Amén. Es exactamente lo que yo digo


----------



## angrymorty (15 Ene 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Esto es lo que dice el anteproyecto de ley...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 544414
> 
> ...



O sea, que me tocaría pringar este año xD. Yo tengo en un exchange desde 2017


Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Te das una vuelta por facebook o por estos mismos foros y está lleno de gente que dice defender el "derecho sagrado a la propiedad privada" y estar en contra de que exista sanidad y eduación públicas y además suelen mostrarse partidarios de VOX y/o de C's y/o del PP, entidades que no parecen tener mucho de minarquistas ni de anarquistas. Y se hacen pajas con Ayn Rand. O sea, que llevan una empanada mental de mucho cuidao.



Vale, pero que algunas personas imaginen la existencia de tal dicotomía no la convierte en cierta. Entiendo que el perfil que mencionas correspondería más al de algunos conservadores deseosos de no ser sablados a impuestos. 

¿Podría existir la sanidad pública y universal en una sociedad minarquista? Si de verdad yo creyese en la sanidad universal, querría contratar una aseguradora que destinase un porcentaje importante del capital aportado por sus asegurados a cubrir la demanda sanitaria de aquellos que no pudieran hacerse cargo de su propia salud, no querría un Estado que decidiese por mí cuánto y a quién pago. Por eso soy capaz de entender a aquellos conservadores que se imaginan votando a otros conservadores para librarse de los planes de incremento forzoso de mutualización de servicios de la izquierda, por llarmalo así.

En cuanto a votar PP/Cs/VOX, coincido contigo en lo importante: no les librará de la confiscación y, a peor, la habrán legitimado, pero desde su punto de vista, hacerlo limitaría el daño producido por políticas derrochadoras de izquierda.


----------



## tastas (15 Ene 2021)

Rallo ya es más bitcoinero que todo el hilo junto. Pide donaciones con Paynims (BIP47) que solo saben usar unos pocos y que solo se pueden hacer desde samourai. Con empaque y furia porcina.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Ene 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Si de verdad yo creyese en la sanidad universal, querría contratar una aseguradora que destinase un porcentaje importante del capital aportado por sus asegurados a cubrir la demanda sanitaria de aquellos que no pudieran hacerse cargo de su propia salud, no querría un Estado que decidiese por mí cuánto y a quién pago.



Una sanidad (y una educación) universal y gratuita es un ideal al que aspirar. Es, además, bastante incompatible con sanidades privadas. Y es la única forma de que a alguien que no sea *muy rico* le puedan dar un tratamiento carísimo cuando lo necesite. Que Florentino Pérez defienda la privatización de la sanidad tiene su lógica, pero un tipo normal, con hipoteca, que esté en contra de eso es que no sabe lo que cuesta un día ingresado en un hospital, o una hora de quirófano, o un medicamento de los caros, o lo que cuesta formar a un médico. O que es gilipollas.


----------



## angrymorty (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Una sanidad (y una educación) universal y gratuita es un ideal al que aspirar. Es, además, bastante incompatible con sanidades privadas. Y es la única forma de que a alguien que no sea *muy rico* le puedan dar un tratamiento carísimo cuando lo necesite. Que Florentino Pérez defienda la privatización de la sanidad tiene su lógica, pero un tipo normal, con hipoteca, que esté en contra de eso es que no sabe lo que cuesta un día ingresado en un hospital, o una hora de quirófano, o un medicamento de los caros, o lo que cuesta formar a un médico. O que es gilipollas.



Es un bonito ideal en el que las personas más pobres de España participamos mes a mes con nuestras forzadas aportaciones y que nos interesa mucho a los más pobres, por supuesto, porque salimos ganando al quitar algo más a quien tiene en conveniencia con políticos. Ya sabes, es duro tener que pedir, pero más duro es robar xD. Insisto, si de veras creemos en la sanidad y educación universal, en un sistema de libre elección seguiríamos pagando la educación pública; pero como muchos, no termino de ver cuánto de maravilloso hay en recibir peor educación solo por ser un fundamentalista de X causa.


----------



## Josar (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Una sanidad (y una educación) universal y gratuita es un ideal al que aspirar. Es, además, bastante incompatible con sanidades privadas. Y es la única forma de que a alguien que no sea *muy rico* le puedan dar un tratamiento carísimo cuando lo necesite. Que Florentino Pérez defienda la privatización de la sanidad tiene su lógica, pero un tipo normal, con hipoteca, que esté en contra de eso es que no sabe lo que cuesta un día ingresado en un hospital, o una hora de quirófano, o un medicamento de los caros, o lo que cuesta formar a un médico. O que es gilipollas.



El problema es que nadie quiere hacer la cuenta exacta de cuanto le costaría y cuanto esta pagando, porque así estaría claro quien la quiere publica o privada 

Unos estiman que les sale mucho más barato siendo publica y por eso la prefieren y otros opinan que les sale más cara, por eso prefiere que se privatice .

Nadie lo sabe realmente, porque no quieren hacer números, pero ya te digo que sin ser ricos hay mucha gente que le esta saliendo más cara la sanidad pública 

Encuanto a la formación de un médico, ya tendríamos que hablar también de la educación publica, que es otro tema y otro presupuesto gordo , habrá quien no pague nada y tenga 7 hijos y habrá solteros que paguen por 10 y no tienen niños


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

No. 
La IA acabará chocando en algún momento con nuestra naturaleza humana.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ene 2021)

En estos momentos de total incertidumbre en los mercados financieros, donde sólo el dólar se afianza hoy como valor refugio, y cae absolutamente todo (bolsas, metales, criptos)...recordemos a estas horas, como va el mercado en este 2021.


----------



## Mig29 (15 Ene 2021)

No.
El bien mas preciado es la libertad, y el ser supremo es el hombre libre, cuando digo libre, me refiero a suficientemente formado y educado como para tomar sus propias decisiones, y ser consecuente con ellas. 
Bueno, he hecho caso al chino cabron de Binance y he cargado mas, hay que aprovechar los dips.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> No. Los derechos no existen. Un derecho es algo inventado, por ejemplo, "derecho a tener una bicicleta", y que sólo puede ser garantizado si uno es capaz de defenderlo de quienes puedan impedirle su disfrute.
> Y la *única* manera de garantizar un derecho es mediante la fuerza. La fuerza física, por ejemplo, usando tu muy acertado ejemplo, cuando un perro te muerde para que no le quites su muñeco.
> Obviamente, el "derecho a la propiedad privada* no existe en la natiraleza, no es natural, pero existe, existe porque el ser humano ha sido capaz de organizarse y ha decidido que existe y se ha dotado de los medios para garantizarlo, es decir, de la capacidad de ejercer la fuerza para defenderlo. Estos medios medios son la justicia respaldada por la policía y el ejército.
> 
> ...



El problema es que las teorías y las ideas están muy bien y exponen buenas intenciones y argumentos lógicos, pero cuando se acaban llevando a cabo, en el camino se tuercen. Los que tienen poder se lo quedan para ellos, y todas las buenas intenciones se quedan en palabras.
Salvo contadas excepciones, en general es lo que suelen hacer.
Luego ya hay muchos, que directamente engañan desde el principio, diciendo una cosa y haciendo otra según su plan para llegar al poder y enriquecerse.

La propiedad privada tiene que existir, porque es lo que permite que alguien trabaje y se esfuerce para conseguir algo que le hace falta o quiere.
Sin la garantía de que después de su trabajo, ese "algo" pase a otras manos en lugar de a las suyas, nadie haría ningún esfuerzo ni trabajo.
Un animal no caza para que luego se coma la presa otro animal, mientras él gastó su energía para después morir de hambre. Y por eso defiende su comida o simplemente no caza en ese momento si ve que no va a poder mantener la posesión y comer.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> En estos momentos de total incertidumbre en los mercados financieros, donde sólo el dólar se afianza hoy como valor refugio, y cae absolutamente todo (bolsas, metales, criptos)...recordemos a estas horas, como va el mercado en este 2021.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 544599



Curioso lo del oro. Este año debería ver máximos.


----------



## _______ (15 Ene 2021)

El Gobierno avala las inspecciones sorpresa de Hacienda en los domicilios de particulares y empresas

Opinemos


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> El Gobierno avala las inspecciones sorpresa de Hacienda en los domicilios de particulares y empresas
> 
> Opinemos



ahora falta que el juez tambien lo avale, imagino....  

y bonus track: Un asesor financiero británico pide a su gobierno que prohíba las transacciones de criptomonedas (cointelegraph.com) 

P.d: Yo tambien cargue unos 150.000 satoshis mas....


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ahora falta que el juez tambien lo avale, imagino....
> 
> y bonus track: Un asesor financiero británico pide a su gobierno que prohíba las transacciones de criptomonedas (cointelegraph.com)
> 
> P.d: Yo tambien cargue unos 150.000 satoshis mas....



pregunta tonta de un ignorante, porque comprais satoshis y no 'directamente' BTC ? (ya se que es una subdivison del BTC).

que consigues comprando satoshis?


----------



## _______ (15 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ahora falta que el juez tambien lo avale, imagino....
> 
> y bonus track: Un asesor financiero británico pide a su gobierno que prohíba las transacciones de criptomonedas (cointelegraph.com)
> 
> P.d: Yo tambien cargue unos 150.000 satoshis mas....



El papel lo aguanta todo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> El problema es que nadie quiere hacer la cuenta exacta de cuanto le costaría y cuanto esta pagando, porque así estaría claro quien la quiere publica o privada
> 
> Unos estiman que les sale mucho más barato siendo publica y por eso la prefieren y otros opinan que les sale más cara, por eso prefiere que se privatice .
> 
> ...



¿Cómo que no se sabe? Se sabe perfectamente: España gasta un 9% del PIB en sanidad, una sanidad que es muy mejorable, pero que le da cien patadas a otras, por ejemplo,a la de USA, que no es ni universal ni gratuita y gastan casi el 15% de su PIB.

Imaginad como podría ser, la sanidad nuestra, digo, si quienes la gestionan no fueran una manga de incompetentes y ladrones.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pregunta tonta de un ignorante, porque comprais satoshis y no 'directamente' BTC ? (ya se que es una subdivison del BTC).
> 
> que consigues comprando satoshis?



bueeeeno, entonces te lo digo en Bitcoins, pues compre 0.00147779 BTC

mas que nada es para quitarle ceros y acostumbrarse al satoshi de unidad.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Curioso lo del oro. Este año debería ver máximos.



Viene de máximos históricos y aún sigue por encima del máximo anterior.
Es lógico que haya bajado, sobre todo por el tema USA.
Veremos cómo acaba ahora el día 20, y luego más adelante. Porque si alguien piensa que porque esta peña que ha hecho el fraude coja el poder, eso va a resolver los problemas mundanos,...nanay. Se van a comer con patatas la mierda que se ha ido creando durante años, hasta que haya una buena explosión. Que ya se ocuparán de que parezca un accidente.
Eso puede hacer subir al oro fácilmente.
Ahora hay mucha movida con el btc & Co. También se verá. Yo intuyo un transvase a....¿a dónde se puede transvasar, qué queda?....después de una implosión.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> bueeeeno, entonces te lo digo en Bitcoins, pues compre 0.00147779 BTC
> 
> mas que nada es para quitarle ceros y acostumbrarse al satoshi de unidad.



tu que prefieres que te digan 0.00147779 Bitcoins o 147.779 satoshis? es lo mismo, pero es mas facil uno que el otro.....


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Ene 2021)

venga, un poquito de sangre....que en breve compraremos shitcoins 'porsiacaso'..jajaj.

alguien que sepa algo de districtOx (DNT) y Ox (ZRT) ??? que nos cuente algo


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

En 2014...

De la declaración de Echenique llaman la atención dos 'activos'. El eurodiputado posee 4,515 bitcoins y 27,90 litecoins, dos monedas virtuales cuyo valor en el día de hoy es, según la declaración, 1.373 euros. Además, tiene un préstamo P2P de 586,52 euros. 

Pablo Iglesias declara unos ingresos de 70.000 euros, una casa rústica en Ávila y una moto

*Pablo Echenique reflejó en su declaración de bienes de 2019 una inversión en las monedas virtuales* bitcoin y litecoin por un valor en ese momento -noviembre- de 3.628 euros. El portavoz de Podemos en el Congreso de los Diputados declaró poseer concretamente *0,16 bitcoins* a un precio de 1.045 euros en el caso de que los comprara ese mismo mes, atendiendo al valor de la criptomoneda en ese momento. Desde la formación morada no facilitan información adicional a la disponible en la declaración de bienes en torno a cuándo compró los activos y si se ha desprendido de ellos

Echenique multiplica por tres el valor de sus bitcoins gracias a la revalorización de esta moneda virtual


Maldito cyborg. En fin... Hacienda ya debería saber por dónde empezar, ¿no? Se le ve que tiene las manos débiles, pero...


El Secretario de Organización de Podemos en España tiene 7,552 bitcoins “atrapados” a la espera de que prospere la demanda contra MT.Gox.

Echenique perdió 3600 euros en la quiebra de MT.Gox


Estos progres de salón nunca dejan de sorprenderme.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> venga, un poquito de sangre....que en breve compraremos shitcoins 'porsiacaso'..jajaj.
> 
> alguien que sepa algo de districtOx (DNT) y Ox (ZRT) ??? que nos cuente algo



preguntale a @NoCoiner34 seguro que lleva basurilla de esa.....


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Viene de máximos históricos y aún sigue por encima del máximo anterior.
> Es lógico que haya bajado, sobre todo por el tema USA.
> Veremos cómo acaba ahora el día 20, y luego más adelante. Porque si alguien piensa que porque esta peña que ha hecho el fraude coja el poder, eso va a resolver los problemas mundanos,...nanay. Se van a comer con patatas la mierda que se ha ido creando durante años, hasta que haya una buena explosión. Que ya se ocuparán de que parezca un accidente.
> Eso puede hacer subir al oro fácilmente.
> Ahora hay mucha movida con el btc & Co. También se verá. Yo intuyo un transvase a....¿a dónde se puede transvasar, qué queda?....después de una implosión.



Yo también creo que el Oro tiene que tirar para arriba, sí o sí. Pero me da miedo la manipulación absoluta del mercado.
Lo que no tiene sentido, es que ahora mismo, con la inestabilidad financiera creciente, *el oro esté en los precios de agosto de 2011*
No puede ser, con los trillones y trillones de dólares y deuda emitida además, desde 2011.

Eso solo puede deberse a dos razones, en mi opinión:
- Manipulación absoluta del mercado
- Trasvase del oro papel hacia el mercado cripto

Y la plata ni comentarlo, en precios similares a 1980. Increíble.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

Una inteligencia asi tendria muy claro claro que miles de millones de personas son prescindibles. O los eliminaria o les daria una utilidad


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Ene 2021)

El libre albedrio es la gran mentira (supersticion) moral, politica y psicologica de occidente.


----------



## gugol (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> No. Los derechos no existen. Un derecho es algo inventado, por ejemplo, "derecho a tener una bicicleta", y que sólo puede ser garantizado si uno es capaz de defenderlo de quienes puedan impedirle su disfrute.
> Y la *única* manera de garantizar un derecho es mediante la fuerza. La fuerza física, por ejemplo, usando tu muy acertado ejemplo, cuando un perro te muerde para que no le quites su muñeco.
> Obviamente, el "derecho a la propiedad privada* no existe en la natiraleza, no es natural, pero existe, existe porque el ser humano ha sido capaz de organizarse y ha decidido que existe y se ha dotado de los medios para garantizarlo, es decir, de la capacidad de ejercer la fuerza para defenderlo. Estos medios medios son la justicia respaldada por la policía y el ejército.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, debemos diferenciar entre 2 corrientes principales dentro del libertarismo: el minarquismo y el anarcocapitalismo. Si bien es cierto que para ambos el Estado es un mal, para los primeros es un mal necesario, mientras que para los segundos, un mal innecesario. Se trata de una diferencia meramente intelectual, no de fondo ni filosófica. 

Uno de los principales motivos por los que los minarquistas defienden la existencia del Estado consiste en que consideran inviables las comunidades políticas voluntarias, esto es, comunidades políticas en las que la defensa del orden público pueda ser satisfecha mediante la asociación voluntaria. Defienden tal inviabilidad alegando que el orden público es un bien público (bien no rival y no excluible). En este caso, la defensa de la propiedad privada sería un bien público por ser un servicio que recibe el individuo y que claramente valora más que la contraprestación monetaria (impuesto) que coactivamente se le exige. Por lo tanto, no es para nada incompatible opinar que la propiedad privada (que forma parte del orden público) sea defendida monopolísticamente por el Estado con tener una postura contraria al Estado de Bienestar. Además, no se puede equiparar el derecho de propiedad con los derechos a la educación o la sanidad, en la medida en que la transgresión del primero comporta un ataque directo a la libertad individual, mientras que los segundos son "derechos positivos", esto es, derechos para cuya satisfacción se debe extraer recursos de manera coactiva a los demás, sin que se pueda justificar fehacientemente que todos los individuos que reciban tal servicio lo valoren claramente más que la contraprestación monetaria que coactivamente abonan. 

No es una valoración personal, sino simplemente una crítica desde el punto de vista de la filosofía liberal. Un saludo.


----------



## uhnitas (15 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En 2014...
> 
> De la declaración de Echenique llaman la atención dos 'activos'. El eurodiputado posee 4,515 bitcoins y 27,90 litecoins, dos monedas virtuales cuyo valor en el día de hoy es, según la declaración, 1.373 euros. Además, tiene un préstamo P2P de 586,52 euros.
> 
> ...



Cuando dudo, paso por los comentarios de noticias como esta. Dunning Krueger en su máxima expresión. Mano de santo.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Ene 2021)

gugol dijo:


> En primer lugar, debemos diferenciar entre 2 corrientes principales dentro del libertarismo: el minarquismo y el anarcocapitalismo. Si bien es cierto que para ambos el Estado es un mal, para los primeros es un mal necesario, mientras que para los segundos, un mal innecesario. Se trata de una diferencia meramente intelectual, no de fondo ni filosófica.
> 
> Uno de los principales motivos por los que los minarquistas defienden la existencia del Estado consiste en que consideran inviables las comunidades políticas voluntarias, esto es, comunidades políticas en las que la defensa del orden público pueda ser satisfecha mediante la asociación voluntaria. Defienden tal inviabilidad alegando que el orden público es un bien público (bien no rival y no excluible). En este caso, la defensa de la propiedad privada sería un bien público por ser un servicio que recibe el individuo y que claramente valora más que la contraprestación monetaria (impuesto) que coactivamente se le exige. Por lo tanto, no es para nada incompatible opinar que la propiedad privada (que forma parte del orden público) sea defendida monopolísticamente por el Estado con tener una postura contraria al Estado de Bienestar. Además, no se puede equiparar el derecho de propiedad con los derechos a la educación o la sanidad, en la medida en que la transgresión del primero comporta un ataque directo a la libertad individual, mientras que los segundos son "derechos positivos", esto es, derechos para cuya satisfacción se debe extraer recursos de manera coactiva a los demás, sin que se pueda justificar fehacientemente que todos los individuos que reciban tal servicio lo valoren claramente más que la contraprestación monetaria que coactivamente abonan.
> 
> No es una valoración personal, sino simplemente una crítica desde el punto de vista de la filosofía liberal. Un saludo.



Vale, o sea, que: La propiedad privada es un "bien público" y la sanidad es un "derecho positivo". Pero, y cito casi literalmente, "al individuo le compensa la protección que recibe y la valora mas que los impuestos que le cuesta". Bien, aquí hay dos cosas que no encajan:
1. No es "al individuo" a quien le compensa sino a unos pocos, a aquellos que tienen algo que proteger. Y en una sociedad que no proporciona unos mínimos dignos a todos los ciudadanos habría una gran mayoría sin nada significativo que proteger. De manera que entre todos estarían pagando la protección a unos pocos ricos.
2. Para una gran mayoría una educación y una sanidad públicas, y siguiendo esa misma "lógica minarquista" también serían "bienes públicos" pues les compensa el coste por la prestación que reciben. 

Es decir, que eso de llamar "bien público" a una cosa y "derecho positivo" a otra no significa nada, sólo es palabrería para justificar su verdadera ideología, que no se llamaría minarquismo ni libertarianismo sino darwinismo puro, ley de la selva, ley del mas fuerte.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo también creo que el Oro tiene que tirar para arriba, sí o sí. Pero me da miedo la manipulación absoluta del mercado.
> Lo que no tiene sentido, es que ahora mismo, con la inestabilidad financiera creciente, *el oro esté en los precios de agosto de 2011*
> No puede ser, con los trillones y trillones de dólares y deuda emitida además, desde 2011.
> 
> ...



Desde el máximo de 2011 bajó y se mantuvo en la franja de los 1200 $ hasta verano del 2018, desde entonces ha subido un 75 % hasta su máximo.
En euros más, y frente a todas las divisas.

Lo que está manipulado es el mercado de oro papel. Pero no el oro. El oro sigue manteniendo su valor porque sigue siendo la misma materia.
El hecho de que lo manipulen ha permitido ese precio infravalorado, pero que en algún momento dejará de estarlo. En marzo ya se vieron problemas serios. Ha habido movidas con manipuladores que hasta se han retirado del juego. Es cuestión de tiempo que los papeles vayan perdiendo confianza y se les acabe ese juego.
Oro papel hacia mercado crypto no, porque esto de la manipulación del oro papel ya venía pasando, no hay una correlación con las subidas y bajadas, los que manipulan y juegan con oro papel han podido seguir haciéndolo, el dinero crypto es muy inferior, etc.

La plata también está muy manipulada, pero tiene un gran valor porque se necesita y todo apunta a que no lo perderá sino más bien lo contrario.

Lo que ha pasado en los últimos 20 años lo tenemos que ver como la madurez y el fin de una era, la del timodolar y el crecimiento brutal desde la postguerra y los años 70. Lo que ha pasado en ese periodo quedará atrás. Lo que viene será diferente. Está por definirse y hay pocas cosas que tengan un valor del que se pueda decir que lo seguirán teniendo con cierta garantía de que sea así. 
Por un lado los mp, los bienes raíces, por otro lado las cryptos.... De esos tres, los bienes raíces pueden dejar de ser lo que antaño fueron, por la inseguridad, iliquidez, vampiros, etc. Y las cryptos están ahí madurando pero con muchos posibles problemas, entre ellos la guerra que les pueden hacer las élites y la aparición de otras "variantes" que puedan hacer lo mismo, lo cual las podría hundir como reserva de valor, limitándolas al uso para evadir a vampiros, con las contras que pueda tener y perdiendo el resto de supuestos valores tal como se esgrimen actualmente.
Mientras que los mps seguirán siendo lo que son, y a falta de pan, serán las tortas para el que quiera comer algo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Ene 2021)

Una lección para 
@elonmusk
El dinero es simplemente una herramienta para mover valor a través del espacio-tiempo. 
El oro fue excelente para mover valor a través del tiempo, pero no el espacio. 
La moneda fiduciaria es excelente para mover valor por el espacio, pero no por el tiempo. 
#Bitcoin está optimizado para mover valor a través del espacio y el tiempo.


Lo que llamamos dinero es solo un sistema de información para la asignación de mano de obra.
Lo que realmente importa es fabricar bienes y prestar servicios.
Deberíamos mirar las monedas desde el punto de vista de la teoría de la información.
El que tenga menos error y latencia ganará.


----------



## calaminox (15 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo también creo que el Oro tiene que tirar para arriba, sí o sí. Pero me da miedo la manipulación absoluta del mercado.
> Lo que no tiene sentido, es que ahora mismo, con la inestabilidad financiera creciente, *el oro esté en los precios de agosto de 2011*
> No puede ser, con los trillones y trillones de dólares y deuda emitida además, desde 2011.
> 
> ...



Lo del oro tiene sentido....nadie sabe cuanto oro tienes realmente...y si es oro puro...el bitcoin no miente esa es la diferencia..


----------



## gugol (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Vale, o sea, que: La propiedad privada es un "bien público" y la sanidad es un "derecho positivo". Pero, y cito casi literalmente, "al individuo le compensa la protección que recibe y la valora mas que los impuestos que le cuesta". Bien, aquí hay dos cosas que no encajan:
> 1. No es "al individuo" a quien le compensa sino a unos pocos, a aquellos que tienen algo que proteger. Y en una sociedad que no proporciona unos mínimos dignos a todos los ciudadanos habría una gran mayoría sin nada significativo que proteger. De manera que entre todos estarían pagando la protección a unos pocos ricos.
> 2. Para una gran mayoría una educación y una sanidad públicas, y siguiendo esa misma "lógica minarquista" también serían "bienes públicos" pues les compensa el coste por la prestación que reciben.
> 
> Es decir, que eso de llamar "bien público" a una cosa y "derecho positivo" a otra no significa nada, sólo es palabrería para justificar su verdadera ideología, que no se llamaría minarquismo ni libertarianismo sino darwinismo puro, ley de la selva, ley del mas fuerte.



1º No he dicho que la propiedad privada sea un bien público. He dicho que el orden público lo es. Dentro del orden público no solo entra la defensa de la propiedad privada, sino la defensa de todas las libertades individuales, por lo que la defensa del orden público no solo beneficia a los propietarios, sino a todo ciudadano frente a cualquier tipo de intromisión en su libertad individual (entran aquí todo tipo de delitos contra la persona, incumplimientos contractuales, etc.) Además, no es cierto que la propiedad privada solo beneficie a unos pocos. ¿Acaso solo unos pocos capitalistas ricos tienen una casa, un coche, dinero en la cartera, etc.? En España, el 76% de la población tiene una vivienda en propiedad. Fuente: Vivienda: porcentaje de propietarios por país Unión Europea 2018 | Statista. No pretendo con ello decir que en España hay muchos ricos, sino que no solo los ricos tienen propiedad privada. De hecho, el ataque a la propiedad privada hace más daño al que tiene poco que al que tiene mucho. Lo estamos viviendo actualmente con el problema de las okupaciones. Por lo tanto, la defensa del orden público no beneficia solo a unos pocos privilegiados. 

En cualquier caso, esta es la visión minarquista. Los anarcocapitalistas defienden que el orden público NO es un bien público. De hecho, niegan la existencia de los bienes públicos. 

2º La definición de bien público es la siguiente: bienes no rivales (pueden ser utilizados por una pluralidad de personas a la vez) en los que no cabe excluir a los distinto usuarios (no se puede impedir que determinados usuarios se beneficien de él). No bastaría, por tanto, que simplemente a la mayoría le compense el coste por la prestación que reciben para exigir a todo el mundo la satisfacción de dicho coste. 

3º Con derecho positivo me refiero a que para satisfacer el derecho de X, es necesario obligar a Y a dar o hacer algo. 

4º No se puede sostener que en el orden político liberal impere la ley del más fuerte. La igualdad ante la ley es uno de los principios básicos de dicho orden político, por lo que los liberales no defienden la existencia de privilegios individuales o colectivos. En cualquier caso, y dejando a un lado formalismos, en un contexto de capitalismo y libre mercado, de hecho, lo que tiende a suceder es lo contrario. En los países más liberales (EEUU, Irlanda, Canadá, Australia...) el porcentaje de ricos cuya fortuna proviene de herencias es sustancialmente inferior al de los países menos liberales. O sea, en los países en los que hay menos intromisión estatal en el libre mercado y el ahorro privado, los "débiles" tienen muchas más posibilidades de llegar a ser "fuertes". Además, el liberalismo no apoya bajo ningún concepto el rescate a grandes empresas, bancos, etc. En nuestro querido país, no son pocas ocasiones en las que se ha salvado empresas con dinero de los contribuyentes (los "débiles"). Recientemente, Air Europa (475 millones) y Elcorteinglés. Por lo tanto, afirmar que en un orden político liberal prima la ley del más fuerte es absurdo.


----------



## gugol (15 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Vale, o sea, que: La propiedad privada es un "bien público" y la sanidad es un "derecho positivo". Pero, y cito casi literalmente, "al individuo le compensa la protección que recibe y la valora mas que los impuestos que le cuesta". Bien, aquí hay dos cosas que no encajan:
> 1. No es "al individuo" a quien le compensa sino a unos pocos, a aquellos que tienen algo que proteger. Y en una sociedad que no proporciona unos mínimos dignos a todos los ciudadanos habría una gran mayoría sin nada significativo que proteger. De manera que entre todos estarían pagando la protección a unos pocos ricos.
> 2. Para una gran mayoría una educación y una sanidad públicas, y siguiendo esa misma "lógica minarquista" también serían "bienes públicos" pues les compensa el coste por la prestación que reciben.
> 
> Es decir, que eso de llamar "bien público" a una cosa y "derecho positivo" a otra no significa nada, sólo es palabrería para justificar su verdadera ideología, que no se llamaría minarquismo ni libertarianismo sino darwinismo puro, ley de la selva, ley del mas fuerte.



No es casualidad, pues, que sean precisamente los liberales los que apoyan el Bitcoin como una forma de luchar frente al monopolio monetario actual de los bancos centrales y el sistema de banca de reserva fraccionaria. El dinero fiduciario es profundamente antiliberal.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Una lección para
> @elonmusk
> El dinero es simplemente una herramienta para mover valor a través del espacio-tiempo.
> El oro fue excelente para mover valor a través del tiempo, pero no el espacio.
> ...



Musk entiende bien en qué consiste el dinero, por lo que veo.


----------



## Satoshi (15 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> venga, un poquito de sangre....que en breve compraremos shitcoins 'porsiacaso'..jajaj.
> 
> alguien que sepa algo de districtOx (DNT) y Ox (ZRT) ??? que nos cuente algo



@Notrabajo34 puede ayudarte, el pilota de esos temas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Ene 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> @Notrabajo34 puede ayudarte, el pilota de esos temas




Con DNT, con Civic y con casi todas las otras he visto el mismo patron pero con estas dos que he mencionado especialmente.

Empezaron a subirlas hasta mas de un 280%, luego las bajaban de golpe, luego las subian, las volvian a bajar.

Tanto las han meneado arriba y abajo que ahora llevan dos dias muertas con pequeñisimos repuntes y nueva bajada.

Fueron las que mas subieron el dia del desplome, el domingo pasado, de 6 centimos una de ellas a los 13 o asi que llego nuevamente.

Creo que han estado jugando mucho con ellas y muchos se han forrado, yo viendo como se comportaban ha sido con las que mas he sacado.

Creo que las han explotado muchisimo y han jugado con la gente nueva para sacarle la pasta con ellas.

En estas sobretodo es en las que mas me guio para ver que habra segun creo caida del bitcoin en muy pocos dias.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Ene 2021)

*Stacks establece importantes asociaciones tras el lanzamiento de su red principal*
Foundry Digital, Blockdaemon y Upbit respaldan el lanzamiento de Stacks 2.0.

*Stacks, *una *red de código abierto para la construcción de contratos inteligentes y puentes de DeFi hacia Bitcoin (BTC), ha conseguido varias asociaciones importantes a raíz del lanzamiento de su red principal,* enviando una fuerte señal de que los actores de la industria están ansiosos por ver nuevos casos de uso para BTC. 


*La red principal Stacks 2.0 se lanzó oficialmente el día de ayer, jueves 14 de enero de 2021, con la promesa de nuevos casos de uso para Bitcoin basados en el lenguaje de contrato inteligente Clarity.* Como informó Cointelegraph, *Stacks 2.0 está buscando ampliar la utilidad de Bitcoin más allá de la narrativa del oro digital* para incluir finanzas descentralizadas y contratos inteligentes. Eso incluye poner a trabajar los aproximadamente USD 700 mil millones en capital de Bitcoin actualmente al margen.

*Foundry Digital,* una empresa de Digital Currency Group, *ha anunciado desde entonces que proporcionará servicios de minería para STX, la criptomoneda nativa del ecosistema Stacks.* Foundry dice que la medida envía una *"señal clara a los mineros sobre la oportunidad de minar STX".*


Foundry fue uno de los muchos mineros independientes que lanzaron la red Stacks 2.0 el jueves.

*Blockdaemon,* una plataforma de infraestructura blockchain,* también ha anunciado la integración con Stacks 2.0,* lo que permitirá a instituciones e inversores convertirse en operadores de nodos.

*“Actualmente estamos siendo testigos de una inversión institucional sin precedentes en la esfera cripto, lo que demuestra la necesidad de una infraestructura de nivel empresarial para conectar y escalar las redes blockchain”,* dijo *Konstantin Richter,* CEO de Blockdaemon.

Refiriéndose a Stacks 2.0, agregó:

"Estamos alineados con nuestra visión de construir la Web 3.0 y esperamos ver que la red ofrezca una Internet verdaderamente descentralizada y propiedad del usuario". 


Mientras tanto, el exchange con sede en Corea, *Upbit, declaró que incluirá a STX en su plataforma,* haciendo que el token esté disponible para hasta 3 millones de inversores.


*"Upbit está en una posición única para expandir el ecosistema Stacks para los usuarios coreanos",* expresó el exchange.

*Stacks 2.0 se basa en el mecanismo de consenso de prueba de transferencia, o PoX *por sus siglas en inglés.* El novedoso sistema de minería utiliza prueba de trabajo para crear nuevas cadenas de bloques que se basan en la seguridad de Bitcoin.* El cofundador de Stacks, *Muneeb Ali, dice que el consenso PoX puede incentivar la participación en la red ofreciendo recompensas de Bitcoin, algo que no era posible antes de que naciera el protocolo.*

Stacks establece importantes asociaciones tras el lanzamiento de su red principal

*El lanzamiento de la mainnet Stacks 2.0 aporta contratos inteligentes y características de DeFi a la red Bitcoin*

El lanzamiento de la mainnet Stacks 2.0 aporta contratos inteligentes y características de DeFi a la red Bitcoin


----------



## malibux (16 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Una inteligencia asi tendria muy claro claro que miles de millones de personas son prescindibles. O los eliminaria o les daria una utilidad



Se me ocurría el otro día que una IA que nos quiera eliminar, no creo que se manche las manos de sangre directamente, es mucho más sencillo y rápido convencer a un pequeño grupo de humanos, a través bien del narcisismo o bien con la promesa de algo intangible, de que ellos mismos eliminen al resto. La IA detectará muy muy rápido de qué pie hemos cojeado durante miles de años los monos evolucionados. Vemos que el control social es relativamente fácil por mentes no demasiado pensantes, imagínate con un cerebro emergente resultado de cuatrillones -por decir algo- de redes neuronales. 

Será curioso ver si efectivamente las IAs complejas siguen el mismo patrón evolutivo de los seres vivos que parecen "perseguir" la replicación infinita o bien si la irrupción de la inteligencia en el mundo, sin llevar detrás un proceso evolutivo de miles de años, las convierte en plácidos Budas pensantes. Aún quedarán unos siglos para ello, imagino.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Ene 2021)

Promocionando e incentivando el suicidio ya tendria media faena hecha.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2021)

Iker Jiménez va a hablar de las criptonedas en su próximo programa.


----------



## Satoshi (16 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Iker Jiménez va a hablar de las criptonedas en su próximo programa.



Donde esta anunciado


----------



## DEREC (16 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Con DNT, con Civic y con casi todas las otras he visto el mismo patron pero con estas dos que he mencionado especialmente.
> 
> Empezaron a subirlas hasta mas de un 280%, luego las bajaban de golpe, luego las subian, las volvian a bajar.
> 
> ...



Ya hay un hilo para hablar de SHITCOINS.


----------



## Sk666 (16 Ene 2021)

Viendo como va está apuntado a otra corrección de manera clara ya.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Donde esta anunciado



Lo vi antes en la tele.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (16 Ene 2021)

Este es el dato que miro más.
Los grandes inversores se están haciendo con el bitcoin via stablecoins que controlan ellos. Poco a poco.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 Ene 2021)

Estáis viendo Bloomberg TV?
Acaban de poner una entrevista que le hicieron a Larry Summers, el ex secretario general de la FED.

Dijo que opina que algo como el Bitcoin está aquí para quedarse y que poco se puede hacer al respecto.

Para quien no lo sepa, este tío básicamente dirigió la política monetaria de USA una década o más.

No es cualquier pringao.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Ene 2021)

Qué os parece este sitio www.blockchain.info? Es seguro o ha tenido problemas alguna vez estos años?


----------



## calaminox (16 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Qué os parece este sitio www.blockchain.info? Es seguro o ha tenido problemas alguna vez estos años?



Cold wallet manda.. Pero solo para info ok


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Qué os parece este sitio www.blockchain.info? Es seguro o ha tenido problemas alguna vez estos años?



Sí que ha tenido problemas, sí.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Ene 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (16 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí que ha tenido problemas, sí.



Bueno, me ha sucedido algo curioso. trasteando un viejo ordenador que tengo he encontrado un word del 2014 donde puse mi nombre de usuario del blockchain.info, la contraseña y el (id). 

Luego, en el mismo word hay una seed. He abierto una wallet con esta semilla pero no hay nada. también he entrado en la cuenta esta del blockchain y tampoco hay nada.

La verdad es que no me acuerdo qué hice. No sé si al final compré algo de bitcoin o no, y si lo compré tampoco recuerdo si lo mantuve allí en blockchain.info o lo saqué a una wallet con esa seed. 

Yo entiendo que si en la wallet no hay nada, y ninguna transacción en el histórico, es porqué nunca se ha puesto ningún bitcoin allí, no? O hay que hacer alguna cosa especial para recuperarlos una vez abierta la wallet-si es que hubo algo alguna vez?


----------



## Elvensen (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pregunta tonta de un ignorante, porque comprais satoshis y no 'directamente' BTC ? (ya se que es una subdivison del BTC).
> 
> que consigues comprando satoshis?



Que consigues comprando medio kilo de oro en vez de un lingote, que pesa12 kilos?
A veces es mejor pararse un poquito a pensar antes de preguntar para no quedar tan sumamente ridiculo.
No es algo que no se comprenda por ser novato, es algo que no se comprende por ser estupido.


----------



## Elvensen (17 Ene 2021)

Me pregunto donde se habra metido todos estos dias @TIESTO4EVER que estaba vaticinando que, por enesima vez, el bulbo iba a bajar al llegar a los 35k hasta los infiernos y nos animaba a todos a vender.
AHora vendra diciendo lo mismo, que faltan unos dias para que eso suceda. Y cuando llegue esa nueva fecha, seguiremos igual o mejor. Incluso si baja, todos habremos ganado o poseeremos mas de loq ue teniamos al principio de año.
Esto no se trata de especular, se trata de cambiar de sistema monetario. Queramos o no, vamos a ir a este sistema, y hasta tu, @TIESTO4EVER vas a poseer bulbos sanos para poder vivir tu miserable vida.
Y lo mejor de todo es que te los vamos a vender alguno de nosotros.

Hoy, 17 Enero BTC=30k€

11 Enero BTC=27k€


TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A ver a donde llega, que tengo que hacer reflote de mis mensajes de hace unos días, para todos aquellos subnormales que se me echaron a la yugular por decir que esto iba a pasar pronto.



Ya te lo voy reflotando yo si veo que tu "convenientemente" no lo haces. No vaya a ser que quedes como un impresentable y pierdas toda tu "reputacion".

11 Enero BTC=27k€


TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los que me llamaron de todo el otro día por decir que bajaría?
> 
> Lo que os queda por ver... preparad la vaselina y la cartera...



Pues aqui estoy yo, que te dije de todo por decir que bajaria, y aqui aparezco a darte en el rostro con la realidad de tu torpeza. Seguro que aparecen mas a lo largo del dia.

9 Enero BTC=32k€


TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El próximo fin de semana estará más bajo que hoy. Aquí queda escrito.



Si, 2k€ mas bajo que ese dia. Pero algo me dice que tu intencion no era que bajase 2k, sino un par de cifras a poder ser.

8 Enero BTC=31k€


TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Son los demás los que se me echan encima como fieras por plantear la duda de que Bitcoin siga subiendo e incluso de que empiece a bajar. Por tanto deben demostrar ellos con hechos sólidos que sus afirmaciones ROTUNDAS están fundamentadas, no yo.
> 
> No soy yo el que fomenta la euforia de que el Bitcoin seguirá subiendo hasta el cielo y que por tanto no comprar o dudar es de tontos.



Si a estas alturas no te parecen pruebas solidas... Aunque no lo vas a reconocer ni bajo tortura, que ya te conoce todo el foro. Un simple bufon que la gente no te ignora porque le entretiene leer tus payasadas.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Ene 2021)

¿Empieza correccion??


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2021)

Cualquiera puede comprar bitcoin. Esa estadística lo único que dice es que los ricos están comprando muchos más bitcoins que los pobres. Por eso los ricos seguirán siendo ricos y los pobres seguirán siendo pobres.


----------



## MIP (17 Ene 2021)

Los exchanges tienen pocas direcciones y muchos BTC de miles de usuarios en ellas. Así que sería un caso. 

Por otro lado una dirección no es una persona, una persona puede tener 1 BTC en mil direcciones pero no se sabe que son solo de una persona.


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Que consigues comprando medio kilo de oro en vez de un lingote, que pesa12 kilos?
> A veces es mejor pararse un poquito a pensar antes de preguntar para no quedar tan sumamente ridiculo.
> No es algo que no se comprenda por ser novato, es algo que no se comprende por ser estupido.



sigues sin contestarme, por muy altivo que te pongas.

yo compro BTC.. tu compras satoshis, no veo la diferencia.

en los exchanges se pueden comprar decimales, que sentido tiene comprar 100.000 satoshis....o 0,001 BTC?

contesta, pero limitate a lo que te pregunto. aqui no venimos a insultar a nadie.


----------



## orbeo (17 Ene 2021)

Mola, sobre todo me ha parecido interesante esta parte para mirarla de vez en cuando a ver como va


----------



## Nailuj2000 (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> sigues sin contestarme, por muy altivo que te pongas.
> 
> yo compro BTC.. tu compras satoshis, no veo la diferencia.
> 
> ...



Si lo que estás preguntando es qué diferencia hay entre comprar satoshis o bitcoins la respuesta es muy sencilla: NINGUNA.

Creo que tienes una pequeña confusión y piensas que satoshi y bitcoin son monedas distintas, y no. No son distintas, simplemente un bitcoin se divide en céntimos , o miliBTC, o satoshis lo mismo que un litro se puede dividir en mililitros, microlitros, picolitros, etc.

O sea, que un btc tiene 100.000.000 satoshis.


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Si lo que estás preguntando es qué diferencia hay entre comprar satoshis o bitcoins la respuesta es muy sencilla: NINGUNA.
> 
> Creo que tienes una pequeña confusión y piensas que satoshi y bitcoin son monedas distintas, y no. No son distintas, simplemente un bitcoin se divide en céntimos , o miliBTC, o satoshis lo mismo que un litro se puede dividir en mililitros, microlitros, picolitros, etc.
> 
> O sea, que un btc tiene 100.000.000 satoshis.



joder macho, que esto ya lo sé. ya lo puse arriba que lo sabía, que son subdivisiones de BTC.

Que sentido tiene 'montar' este tinglado de comprar y vender 'satoshis'? Si es lo mismo?

La gente no sabe dividir? O es que soy yo el raro? (que seguro que acaba siendo esto último..)


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> sigues sin contestarme, por muy altivo que te pongas.
> 
> yo compro BTC.. tu compras satoshis, no veo la diferencia.
> 
> ...



eras tu el que preguntabas que cual era la diferencia entre comprar bitcoins y satoshis, y ahora ya dices que no ves la diferencia, pues ya esta, al final lo has pillado, es lo mismo.

es como decir: he comprado medio kilo de oro que es igual a decir: he comprado 500 gramos de oro, es lo mismo, o no?


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder macho, que esto ya lo sé. ya lo puse arriba que lo sabía, que son subdivisiones de BTC.
> 
> Que sentido tiene 'montar' este tinglado de comprar y vender 'satoshis'? Si es lo mismo?
> 
> La gente no sabe dividir? O es que soy yo el raro? (que seguro que acaba siendo esto último..)



Exacto. La gente no sabe dividir y se lía.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Que sentido tiene 'montar' este tinglado de comprar y vender 'satoshis'? Si es lo mismo?
> 
> La gente no sabe dividir? O es que soy yo el raro? (que seguro que acaba siendo esto último..)



que tinglado? tu ves tinglado por llamar gramos a algo que pesa menos de un kilo?


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Exacto. La gente no sabe dividir y se lía.



que es mas facil poner 150 000 satoshis que 0,00150BTC 
y no le des mas vueltas


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> que tinglado? tu ves tinglado por llamar gramos a algo que pesa menos de un kilo?



Para nosotros es absurdo pero por desgracia he tenido que lidiar por mi trabajo con gente que se lía con 1000g = 1 Kg.

Y encima cuando tengo que lidiar con anglos y su sistema, ya les explota la cabeza a algunos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> que es mas facil poner 150 000 satoshis que 0,00150BTC
> y no le des mas vueltas



Sí, pero si te dijera que por mi trabajo estoy acostumbrado a hacer cáculos en x^10-6... A mí, plin.


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> eras tu el que preguntabas que cual era la diferencia entre comprar bitcoins y satoshis, y ahora ya dices que no ves la diferencia, pues ya esta, al final lo has pillado, es lo mismo.
> 
> es como decir: he comprado medio kilo de oro que es igual a decir: he comprado 500 gramos de oro, es lo mismo, o no?



osea, useless. igual hasta te cobran al comprar en millones de satoshis....un pequeño % por cada cientos de miles....fijo que hay algun exchange que te sabla 0,0X% por cada 100K satoshis.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2021)

cuando compras 0,15BTC estas comprando 15 millones de satoshis


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> osea, useless. igual hasta te cobran al comprar en millones de satoshis....un pequeño % por cada cientos de miles....fijo que hay algun exchange que te sabla 0,0X% por cada 100K satoshis.



si, mas de uno...y encima desde el primer satoshi, no a partir de los 100.000...y encima lo llaman comision o algo asi...... jujujujujuju que malos!!!!!


----------



## Roninn (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> osea, useless. igual hasta te cobran al comprar en millones de satoshis....un pequeño % por cada cientos de miles....fijo que hay algun exchange que te sabla 0,0X% por cada 100K satoshis.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2021)

¿ Cuando vas al super a comprar algo te dicen que cuesta por ejemplo 63 céntimos o te dicen que cuesta cero coma sesenta y tres euros ?


----------



## Porestar (17 Ene 2021)

El colegio bien ah?


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Ene 2021)

Alguno lo mismo se liaba cuando le decían que algo valía "20 duros"...


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Alguno lo mismo se liaba cuando le decían que algo valía "20 duros"...



Pero 20 duros o 100 pesetas ? que diferencia hay ?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder macho, que esto ya lo sé. ya lo puse arriba que lo sabía, que son subdivisiones de BTC.
> 
> Que sentido tiene 'montar' este tinglado de comprar y vender 'satoshis'? Si es lo mismo?
> 
> La gente no sabe dividir? O es que soy yo el raro? (que seguro que acaba siendo esto último..)



Necesitas leerte éste libro que te explica todo:


----------



## DEREC (17 Ene 2021)

Pues cuando le digáis que también existen los mbtc y msats igual le explota la cabeza.


----------



## _______ (17 Ene 2021)




----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (17 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


>



LOL


----------



## Roninn (17 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


>



AAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Elvensen (17 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> sigues sin contestarme, por muy altivo que te pongas.
> 
> yo compro BTC.. tu compras satoshis, no veo la diferencia.
> 
> ...



Es que te estas contestando tu solo, no hay diferencia alguna, mas alla de la forma en la que lo expresas.
Te pongo otro ejemplo mas de diario.
Cuando vas a la carniceria, puedes pedirle al charcutero que te ponga cuarto y mitad de choped, pero tambien le puedes pedir 750 gramos de choped. Es *economia del lenguaje*, lo mas rapido de pronunciar o escribir suele ser lo mas usado.
Espero haber satisfecho tu pregunta con esta respuesta.



Ds_84 dijo:


> joder macho, que esto ya lo sé. ya lo puse arriba que lo sabía, que son subdivisiones de BTC.
> 
> Que sentido tiene 'montar' este tinglado de comprar y vender 'satoshis'? Si es lo mismo?
> 
> *La gente no sabe dividir? O es que soy yo el raro? (que seguro que acaba siendo esto último..)*



Lo cual demuestra, como decias en tu mensaje, que si, eres tu el raro o en este caso, el estupido que no supero matematicas de 7 años con kilos, gramos, y esas cosas que aun te deben sonar a chino.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Ene 2021)

¿Qué dice? ¿Espera una fuerte corrección para echar a las manos débiles del nuevo rally alcista?


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Ene 2021)

Lo digo porque con la caída de la semana pasada las manos débiles ya estan fuera, como notrabajo34. La mayoría con la caída hemos aprovechado para comprar algo más. Si lo quieren tirar más pa abajo perderán posiciones porqué los que holdean las compraran. Ahora bien, es cierto que se pueden tirar varios meses en lateral aburrido, pero los que holdean les da igual eso. No sé...


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Es que te estas contestando tu solo, no hay diferencia alguna, mas alla de la forma en la que lo expresas.
> Te pongo otro ejemplo mas de diario.
> Cuando vas a la carniceria, puedes pedirle al charcutero que te ponga cuarto y mitad de choped, pero tambien le puedes pedir 750 gramos de choped. Es *economia del lenguaje*, lo mas rapido de pronunciar o escribir suele ser lo mas usado.
> Espero haber satisfecho tu pregunta con esta respuesta.
> ...



estás estirando la mierda esta como un chicle, o sacandolo de contexto. pregunté si habia alguna diferencia, no discutí la naturaleza de su procedencia, gilipollas.

en mi entorno de amistades, nadie dice que ha comprado 100millones de satoshis, simplemente. me chocó verlo expresado así.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Lo digo porque con la caída de la semana pasada las manos débiles ya estan fuera, como notrabajo34. La mayoría con la caída hemos aprovechado para comprar algo más. Si lo quieren tirar más pa abajo perderán posiciones porqué los que holdean las compraran. Ahora bien, es cierto que se pueden tirar varios meses en lateral aburrido, pero los que holdean les da igual eso. No sé...




Notrabajo34 no es manos debiles es analista y notrabajo34 vio que lo iban a bajar mucho mas de lo de la semana pasada, a mi eso de promediar no me va, prefiero comprar mas abajo del todo o casi abajo, cada uno tiene sus tacticas, las mias siempre han sido estas y no me ha ido mal, vi ciertos patrones que me llevaron a ver esa bajada potentisima que tendra lugar pronto, muy pronto,.


----------



## Satoshi (17 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


>



Javier ruiz HEGPERTO hahahaha VAYA NIVEL lo cierto es que tenemos lo que nos merecemos. Solo espero que suba lo suficiente para marcharme de este estercolero.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Notrabajo34 no es manos debiles es analista y notrabajo34 vio que lo iban a bajar mucho mas de lo de la semana pasada, a mi eso de promediar no me va, prefiero comprar mas abajo del todo o casi abajo, cada uno tiene sus tacticas, las mias siempre han sido estas y no me ha ido mal, vi ciertos patrones que me llevaron a ver esa bajada potentisima que tendra lugar pronto, muy pronto,.



No lo he dicho para menospreciar o criticar tu estrategia, solo como observacion. Ser un manos debiles no tiene pq ser malo de por si; solo es un nombre para un tipo de inversor. 

Ya he dicho que respeto tu estrategia y no descarto una correccion mas fuerte en unos dias, pero yo paso de tradear y prefiero holdear y poner mas pasta si baja. 

Solo comentaba que si la estrategia de las ballenas era volver a tirar precio para echar a manos debiles igual les sale el tiro por la culata, pq los q holdeamos compraremos mas.. y los que habeis salido antes tb. Pero yo qué sé.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2021)

iker jimenez ahora con el fin del dinero fisico y cryptos..ahora en cuatro


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> iker jimenez ahora con el fin del dinero fisico y cryptos..ahora en cuatro



A ver qué cuenta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No lo he dicho para menospreciar o criticar tu estrategia, solo como observacion. Ser un manos debiles no tiene pq ser malo de por si; solo es un nombre para un tipo de inversor.
> 
> Ya he dicho que respeto tu estrategia y no descarto una correccion mas fuerte en unos dias, pero yo paso de tradear y prefiero holdear y poner mas pasta si baja.
> 
> Solo comentaba que si la estrategia de las ballenas era volver a tirar precio para echar a manos debiles igual les sale el tiro por la culata, pq los q holdeamos compraremos mas.. y los que habeis salido antes tb. Pero yo qué sé.




Si no me enfado, tranquilo hombre jaja, yo tambien trataba de dar esplicacion a mi estrategia y siempre me puedo confundir.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A ver qué cuenta.



de bitcoin no ha dicho nada, lo ha nombrado pero poco mas


----------



## Júpiter (17 Ene 2021)

Ojalá porque será tiempo de rebajas pero no verán tus ojos que caiga hasta casi 9k.


----------



## Roninn (18 Ene 2021)

Júpiter dijo:


> Ojalá porque será tiempo de rebajas pero no verán tus ojos que caiga hasta casi 9k.



No conocia al Willy Woo este, es bueno el gachó. Agregado a mi lista de seguimiento, gracias.


----------



## uhnitas (18 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> No conocia al Willy Woo este, es bueno el gachó. Agregado a mi lista de seguimiento, gracias.



Sí, lo es. Mete a glassnode también.


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


>






Satoshi dijo:


> Javier ruiz HEGPERTO hahahaha VAYA NIVEL lo cierto es que tenemos lo que nos merecemos. Solo espero que suba lo suficiente para marcharme de este estercolero.




En este hilo está lo más turbio de España... Cuidadito.

Lo más oscuro de lo oscuro


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Ene 2021)

Leer cosas así y saber que tenemos el poder mandar a tomar por culo al BCE, a la FED, al FMI... Dan ganas de tener menos euros en la cuenta y comprar más Satoshis. Todo llegará.

*Hablando legalmente, ¿es el dinero digital realmente dinero?*

Los países se están moviendo rápidamente hacia la creación de monedas digitales. O eso es lo que escuchamos de varias encuestas que muestran un número creciente de bancos centrales que hacen un progreso sustancial hacia tener una moneda digital oficial.

Pero, de hecho, cerca del 80 por ciento de los bancos centrales del mundo no están _autorizados_ a emitir una moneda digital según sus leyes existentes o el marco legal no está claro.

Legally Speaking, is Digital Money Really Money?


----------



## Roninn (18 Ene 2021)

Cuando el minado de BTC y las DeFi se dan la manita:



Pd:Ops deberia ponerlo en hilo de las Alts


----------



## hyperburned (18 Ene 2021)

Como organizáis los satoshis? (Si se pueden llamar así). Tenéis muchas cuentas? Frías, hd... Hay alguna forma de automatizar los traspasos? Hacerlos todos a la vez, me refiero. Uso mycellium y no veo nada de eso. Thx. 

Por cierto, como pasais los bitcoins entre dos carteras frías? Se supone que hay que sacarlo todo a la vez, pero.. y si quiero dejar una parte?

Gracias majos

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elvensen (18 Ene 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Como organizáis los satoshis? (Si se pueden llamar así). Tenéis muchas cuentas? Frías, hd... Hay alguna forma de automatizar los traspasos? Hacerlos todos a la vez, me refiero. Uso mycellium y no veo nada de eso. Thx.
> 
> Por cierto, como pasais los bitcoins entre dos carteras frías? Se supone que hay que sacarlo todo a la vez, pero.. y si quiero dejar una parte?
> 
> ...



Para pasar de una cartera fria a otra, tienes que traspasar a una wallet caliente la cartera fria que quieras que reciba el dinero, y con eso me refiero a poseer la clave privada. Una vez hecho, solo tienes que teclear en la cartera caliente la clave privada de la cartera fria que te queda, la que quieres vaciar, o hacerle una foto a su QR, o si la app te deja, escanear una imagen en el PC.

Sea como fuere, el dinero digital funciona digitalmente, y entre dos carteras frias, que son objetos no digitales, no hay nada digital que pueda unirlas de forma directa.
Fijate que gilipollez, pero si lo piensas un poco, solo un poquito, empiezas a comprender este mundillo que a tantos os tiene tan asustados y perdidos. Soy gente del mundo fisico, que no haceis esfuerzo alguno en comprender el mundo digital.
Os vais a quedar en tierra con todo lo malo que ello conlleva.
Pobres diablos.


----------



## esseri (18 Ene 2021)

Buenas.

Algún link a algún posible hilo sobre opciones de almacenamiento etc ?

Si no, abro el topic para ello. Merci.


----------



## Elvensen (18 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Algún link a algún posible hilo sobre opciones de almacenamiento etc ?
> 
> Si no, abro el topic para ello. Merci.



Pues ahora mismo no recuerdo si hay alguno dedicado a ello, pero juraria que si que debe haber alguno. Vas a tener que buscar un poco o esperar que alguien que lo sepa con seguiridad te responda.
Mientras tanto, intenta buscar algun articulo o video sobre "almacenamiento bitcoin", saciara tu curiosidad bastante.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Ene 2021)

Así comienza la semana...veremos cómo acaba.

El dolar sigue apreciándose vs resto de divisas.

*A día de hoy, 1 dólar = 2740 satoshis.*


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Así comienza la semana...veremos cómo acaba.
> 
> El dolar sigue apreciándose vs resto de divisas.
> 
> ...



Si el dolar se aprecia, el bitcoins en euros sube, no?


----------



## Seronoser (18 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si el dolar se aprecia, el bitcoins en euros cae?



Obviamente si tienes dolares, ahora valen más en euros.
Si el euro se apreciara, pasaría al reves.


----------



## esseri (18 Ene 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo no recuerdo si hay alguno dedicado a ello, pero juraria que si que debe haber alguno. Vas a tener que buscar un poco o esperar que alguien que lo sepa con seguiridad te responda.
> Mientras tanto, intenta buscar algun articulo o video sobre "almacenamiento bitcoin", saciara tu curiosidad bastante.



Hombre, sé cómo va. Buscaba más k nada opiniones actuales, valoraciones foriles sobre opciones a día de hoy, con la experiencia diaria. Cosas recientes...

No sé...algo también sobre las hardware wallets, por ejemplo...en ké kedó todo el lío de Ledger hace unos meses, etc...


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Ene 2021)

Que tipos de hardware hay que este bien, trezor?


----------



## Elvensen (18 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Hombre, sé cómo va. Buscaba más k nada opiniones actuales, valoraciones foriles sobre opciones a día de hoy, con la experiencia diaria. Cosas recientes...
> 
> No sé...algo también sobre las hardware wallets, por ejemplo...en ké kedó todo el lío de Ledger hace unos meses, etc...



No hay muchas mas opciones que las de siempre, nada novedoso. Una wallet en papel o en aluminio rayado y a esconderlo bien.
Sobre lo de ledger, mal asunto.
Todas las hard wallet que vengan de una fabrica, necesitan fabricarse, en masa, bajo un algoritmo, el cual si se conoce, y los creadores lo conocen porque lo han ideado, tienen acceso a todas las claves privadas que se hagan porque conocen como han sido creadas.
De ahi el problema.


----------



## CuiBono (18 Ene 2021)

Yo tengo la ledger y no me ha llegado nada de spam ni llamadas raras, pero he leído gente en twitter de que si. En mi caso quizás sea porque la compre a través de Amazon.

Me estoy pensando el pasarme a bitbox02, no se si alguien puede darme una reseña buena o mala.


----------



## Maxos (18 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Yo tengo la ledger y no me ha llegado nada de spam ni llamadas raras, pero he leído gente en twitter de que si. En mi caso quizás sea porque la compre a través de Amazon.
> 
> Me estoy pensando el pasarme a bitbox02, no se si alguien puede darme una reseña buena o mala.



Si compraste a través de Amazon son ellos quienes tienen tus datos, no Ledger, así que no debería afectarte.

Lo mejor para no tener que dar datos a nadie es un liveUSB con Tails y Electrum, pero es mucho más engorroso y complejo de usar.


----------



## CuiBono (18 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Si compraste a través de Amazon son ellos quienes tienen tus datos, no Ledger, así que no debería afectarte.
> 
> Lo mejor para no tener que dar datos a nadie es un liveUSB con Tails y Electrum, pero es mucho más engorroso y complejo de usar.





Maxos dijo:


> Si compraste a través de Amazon son ellos quienes tienen tus datos, no Ledger, así que no debería afectarte.
> 
> Lo mejor para no tener que dar datos a nadie es un liveUSB con Tails y Electrum, pero es mucho más engorroso y complejo de usar.



Cuando tengo que hacer transferencias uso electrum conectado a la ledger. El ledger live solo para mirar el precio


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Ene 2021)

Si esto no corrige pronto miedo me da hasta donde podemos llegar antes de primavera...


----------



## orbeo (18 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Yo tengo la ledger y no me ha llegado nada de spam ni llamadas raras, pero he leído gente en twitter de que si. En mi caso quizás sea porque la compre a través de Amazon.
> 
> Me estoy pensando el pasarme a bitbox02, no se si alguien puede darme una reseña buena o mala.



Hay dos listados hackeados en Ledger, uno con sólo el mail y otro con mail, teléfono y dirección de envío.

Por si no quiere uno descargarse el archivo completo, aquí metes tu mail y te dice en qué situación está. Comprobado que luego no envía spam.

Ledger Leak Checker - Blocktrainer


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Ene 2021)

por que ya no hacen las versiones de Bitcoin Core en 32Bits??

estoy con la 0.17.1 

que parece la ultima para 32Bits....


----------



## MIP (18 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> por que ya no hacen las versiones de Bitcoin Core en 32Bits??
> 
> estoy con la 0.17.1
> 
> que parece la ultima para 32Bits....



Porque muy pocos usan ya sistemas de 32 bits y es un peñazo modernizar las librerías teniendo que arrastrar compatibilidad con sistemas más antiguos. 

¿En que sistema quieres correr el Bitcoin core?


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Porque muy pocos usan ya sistemas de 32 bits y es un peñazo modernizar las librerías teniendo que arrastrar compatibilidad con sistemas más antiguos.
> 
> ¿En que sistema quieres correr el Bitcoin core?



en windows 7 professional


----------



## MIP (18 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> en windows 7 professional



Ese sistema dejó de tener soporte y actualizaciones oficiales hace un año. Si no quieres que te entren los juankers hasta la cocina actualízate a otro sistema de 64 bits (si el hardware lo permite). 

Desde luego ni se te ocurra tener ahí un monedero Bitcoin con fondos que luego vuelan y vienen los lloros.


----------



## Obduliez (18 Ene 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Es que te estas contestando tu solo, no hay diferencia alguna, mas alla de la forma en la que lo expresas.
> Te pongo otro ejemplo mas de diario.
> Cuando vas a la carniceria, puedes pedirle al charcutero que te ponga cuarto y mitad de choped, pero tambien le puedes pedir 750 gramos de choped. Es *economia del lenguaje*, lo mas rapido de pronunciar o escribir suele ser lo mas usado.
> Espero haber satisfecho tu pregunta con esta respuesta.



Me parece que ha ido usted pocas veces a la charcutería. Cuando se pide cuarto y mitad, se está pidiendo cuarto y mitad de cuarto, no cuarto y mitad de kilo. Es decir, 250 gr y 125 gr, un total de 375 gramos.

De nada.


----------



## Mr Garbage (18 Ene 2021)

Grayscale compra 16.244 BTC por valor de $590M en las últimas 24h.


----------



## tastas (19 Ene 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Por cierto, como pasais los bitcoins entre dos carteras frías? Se supone que hay que sacarlo todo a la vez, pero.. y si quiero dejar una parte?
> 
> Gracias majos
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Estás utilizando cartera fría como sinónimo de monedero de papel, cuando un monedero de papel es un tipo de cartera fría (que nunca ha tocado internet).

Hazte una cartera fría a base de una semilla y gasta ahí todas tus monedas. Si no gastas todas tus monedas de una cartera papel corres el riesgo de perder tus fondos como parte del cambio.
O cómprate un hardware wallet que te hará las cosas más sencillas. La más segura es coldcard. Si usas otra como trezor, ponle semilla extendida sí o sí.


----------



## hyperburned (19 Ene 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Para pasar de una cartera fria a otra, tienes que traspasar a una wallet caliente la cartera fria que quieras que reciba el dinero, y con eso me refiero a poseer la clave privada. Una vez hecho, solo tienes que teclear en la cartera caliente la clave privada de la cartera fria que te queda, la que quieres vaciar, o hacerle una foto a su QR, o si la app te deja, escanear una imagen en el PC.
> 
> Sea como fuere, el dinero digital funciona digitalmente, y entre dos carteras frias, que son objetos no digitales, no hay nada digital que pueda unirlas de forma directa.
> Fijate que gilipollez, pero si lo piensas un poco, solo un poquito, empiezas a comprender este mundillo que a tantos os tiene tan asustados y perdidos. Soy gente del mundo fisico, que no haceis esfuerzo alguno en comprender el mundo digital.
> ...




Gracias por la respuesta, aunque tenía entendido que no era conveniente importar la wallet fria a una hd wallet como mycellium sin una copia de todo el directorio y una encriptacion para acceder, y menos teclear la semilla en una app. Aunque puedo estar equivocado..


----------



## _______ (19 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Ese sistema dejó de tener soporte y actualizaciones oficiales hace un año. Si no quieres que te entren los juankers hasta la cocina actualízate a otro sistema de 64 bits (si el hardware lo permite).
> 
> Desde luego ni se te ocurra tener ahí un monedero Bitcoin con fondos que luego vuelan y vienen los lloros.



Eres programador?


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 Ene 2021)

Interesante. La verdad es que firmar la transacción estando completamente offline es un puntazo.


----------



## CuiBono (19 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Interesante. La verdad es que firmar la transacción estando completamente offline es un puntazo.



sobre hardware wallets hay un podcast donde analizan todas las que hay:


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

Esta semana hay cambios en Estados Unidos. 

La próxima semana hay reunión virtual del Foro Económico Mundial. 

Es curioso que justo después del FUD del Tether, vuelva con fuerza el del gasto energético y las acusaciones absurdas de contaminación por la minería de Bitcoin. 

La agenda sigue adelante.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

Lo de las wallets va a ser otro nuevo negocio interesante, no porque no existiese, sino porque a mayor adopción de Bitcoin, mucha gente que no quiere complicaciones, pero quiere seguridad va a entrar.

También gente que no va a poner todos sus ahorros, ni tan siquiera un 10%, pero que lo mismo sí entra con 100 eurillos y quiere trastear.

Ese mercado es ideal para las hot wallets.

De hecho hay un vídeo en el que Antonopoulus cuenta que él usa Mycelium para tener el dinero que tendría en su billetera normal donde guarda sus billetes.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

$1.9 trillones de Dólares (en sus medidas)

Creo que a finales de año podríamos hablar de cuatrillones y tal...


----------



## Seronoser (19 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> $1.9 trillones de Dólares (en sus medidas)
> 
> Creo que a finales de año podríamos hablar de cuatrillones y tal...



Para que nos hagamos una idea, Biden está hablando de imprimir, en un momentito, el equivalente a toda la Deuda Histórica del Reino de España.

Impresora de Biden = 1,9 trillones americanos de dólares (1,9 billones de dólares)
Deuda Española Actual = 1,8 trillones americanos de dólares (1,8 billones de dólares)


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Ene 2021)

Bueno la cotización parece que se ha amortiguado.


----------



## McNulty (19 Ene 2021)

Un consuelo para los que no tienen bitcoin..


----------



## disken (19 Ene 2021)

Existe la posibilidad de transferir BTC a otras carteras o carteras en frio sin pagar la comision de 0.0005btc?

Es decir, si el Binance Smart Chain es una opción o no.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

disken dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 548298
> 
> 
> Existe la posibilidad de transferir BTC a otras carteras o carteras en frio sin pagar la comision de 0.0005btc?
> ...



En frío no.


----------



## vacutator (19 Ene 2021)

Si vas a tener BTC como hodl a mucho tiempo sin sacar nada y lo único que quieres hacer es ir metiendo poco a poco, no hace falta ni tener un Trezor.

- Te creas la cartera desde Tails (live USB) con el PC sin conectar a la red
- Guardas bien la semilla, y la dirección generada para que puedas transferir BTC desde el exchange o donde los compres
- Si usas varias direcciones diferentes de las generadas offline, mucho mejor


¿ Que un día quieres sacar parte de esos BTC ?

- Añades SOLO la clave pública a un wallet en un PC conectado ( ej. electrum)
- Inicias la transacción desde la dirección pública donde tienes tus BTC a la de destino donde los quieras enviar
- Guardas la transacción en un pendrive ( porque no puedes firmarla sin la clave privada )
- Vuelves a entrar en el Linux Tails sin conexión
- Abres Electrum, cargas tu semilla ( no pasa nada porque estás offline )
- Cargas la transacción que ha iniciado en el PC offline y que tienes en tu pendrive y la firmas
- La transacción firmada ya la puedes guardar en el pendrive nuevamente
- Entras en tu PC online, vuelves a abrir Electrum y transmites a la blockchain la transacción firmada que has guardado en tu pendrive


Lo mismo si tienes ETH pero en lugar de usar Electrum puedes usar MyEtherWallet o MyCrypto



Si vas a estar usando tu wallet cada 2x3 éste método te puede cansar y mejor usar un Trezor o similar, pero para sacar BTC cada muchos meses es suficiente. 


Pero cuidado con confiar ciegamente en el trezor, que no es más que un dispositivo electrónico que puede fallar.

Lo mejor es saber guardar tu semilla + passphrase y saber recuperar tu dinero de la blockchain cuando y donde quieras, que muchos siguen pensando que los BTC están dentro del Trezor


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Ene 2021)

Janet Yellen dice que va a por BTC.

Está el gobierno de Biden rodeado de ejpertos en BTC y aún hacen estas afirmaciones..

Que van a hacer? Desenchufar ordenadores?????


----------



## Seronoser (19 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Janet Yellen dice que va a por BTC.
> 
> Está el gobierno de Biden rodeado de ejpertos en BTC y aún hacen estas afirmaciones..
> 
> Que van a hacer? Desenchufar ordenadores?????



Pero habéis visto quién es la vieja Yellen?...
Si no sabe ni copiar y pegar en un ordenador con las teclas


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero habéis visto quién es la vieja Yellen?...
> Si no sabe ni copiar y pegar en un ordenador con las teclas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 548507


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Ene 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Bueno la cotización parece que se ha amortiguado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 548264



El apocalíptico pronóstico de Warren Buffett sobre el Bitcoin, en medio de la euforia del mercado

Esta claro que el mainstream se ha despertado y ha puesto el ojo al bitcoin. Veremos como luchara contra las matematicas y la computacion...

Estos se pensaban que la digitalizacion solo quitaria trabajos poco/medio qualificados. Igual tambien nos quita la elite financiera/intermediaria de los ultimos 400 años en un plas... Para poner otra clase dostinta, claro


----------



## tastas (19 Ene 2021)

disken dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 548298
> 
> 
> Existe la posibilidad de transferir BTC a otras carteras o carteras en frio sin pagar la comision de 0.0005btc?
> ...



Te están intentando dar el cambiazo. BSC, BNB y WBTC no son BTC.
Y los BTC te los han secuestrado. Los 50000 sats que piden para sacarlos no tienen nada que ver con una tasa de minado razonable, actualmente entre 60 y 100 sats/vbyte si tienes prisa.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Ene 2021)

Van a pegar la mega-patada palante' para financiar el Green Deal este...que subirá la gasolina a $8 el galón.....todos los proyectos de Onshore que tienen las empresas tejanas en el Norte de USA, están parados. Basta darse una vuelta por los foros de oil&gas...

Van a convertir a USA en la Unión Soviética.....


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Ene 2021)

Mete miedo para comprar barato. Visa, por ejemplo, esta entrando de lleno con bitcoin a traves de strike global, creo.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Ene 2021)

Mientras la plebe le tenga miedo al bitcoin y lo vea como un mundo con muchos peligros, el bitcoin sera fuerte. La plebe lo devalua todo


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Janet Yellen dice que va a por BTC.
> 
> Está el gobierno de Biden rodeado de ejpertos en BTC y aún hacen estas afirmaciones..
> 
> Que van a hacer? Desenchufar ordenadores?????



Pues las cryptos se han girado y empiezan a caer poco a poco... Veremos


----------



## Seronoser (19 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues las cryptos se han girado y empiezan a caer poco a poco... Veremos



Tremenda caída sí .


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tremenda caída sí .
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 548643



Demagogo jajaja


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)




----------



## disken (19 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> El apocalíptico pronóstico de Warren Buffett sobre el Bitcoin, en medio de la euforia del mercado
> 
> Esta claro que el mainstream se ha despertado y ha puesto el ojo al bitcoin. Veremos como luchara contra las matematicas y la computacion...
> 
> Estos se pensaban que la digitalizacion solo quitaria trabajos poco/medio qualificados. Igual tambien nos quita la elite financiera/intermediaria de los ultimos 400 años en un plas... Para poner otra clase dostinta, claro



Senyal inequívoca de compra.

Esta gente son expertos en decir lo contrario a lo que hacen.


----------



## disken (19 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Te están intentando dar el cambiazo. BSC, BNB y WBTC no son BTC.
> Y los BTC te los han secuestrado. Los 50000 sats que piden para sacarlos no tienen nada que ver con una tasa de minado razonable, actualmente entre 60 y 100 sats/vbyte si tienes prisa.



Esa imagen es de Binance, aplican ese tipo de comisión para retirar BTC.


----------



## MIP (19 Ene 2021)

Llevo oyendo la historia desde 2017 y siempre le niegan el permiso así que lo lleva crudo...


----------



## Roninn (19 Ene 2021)

disken dijo:


> Senyal inequívoca de compra.
> 
> Esta gente son expertos en decir lo contrario a lo que hacen.



Llevo un par de meses con la hipotesis que habra un FUD institucional tremendo. Un evento/shock que haga que las manos debiles vendan como si no hubiese un mañana.

Quizas se cargan tether o algo asi para marcar el territorio pero por ahora nada.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

Como compra la gente su primer Bitcoin... 




Algo así como... 
"Esperaré al dip" 
"Va a bajar más"

Compra con el FOMO (Miedo a perdérselo)


----------



## esseri (20 Ene 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Si vas a tener BTC como hodl a mucho tiempo sin sacar nada y lo único que quieres hacer es ir metiendo poco a poco, no hace falta ni tener un Trezor.
> 
> - Te creas la cartera desde Tails (live USB) con el PC sin conectar a la red
> - Guardas bien la semilla, y la dirección generada para que puedas transferir BTC desde el exchange o donde los compres
> ...



Gracias a todos los apuntes al topic comentado. 

OK, pillo todo ...me pierdo con Specter, pero porké la insistencia en Tails ? Si haces lo mismo off line en un ordenata dedicado k nunca conectes a la red , no vale el Windows de "Mister Vacunas" ? Si nunca lo conectas...en ké puede perjudicarte un sistema operativo u otro ?


Por cierto, cómo saben , para quienes crean carteras en reserva , off line, que aún no han sido expuestas a la blockchain y por tanto no sabe ni k existan ...que no se emitan 2 direcciones idénticas ? ( Tal vez parte de la address lleva info asociada a cada descarga del ejecutable ? )

Otra cosa : Mejor k utilizar varias direcciones de una wallet, sería crear varias wallets, cierto ? ( Me acostumbré hace años a no usar nunca dos veces una dirección de BTC ni varias de una misma wallet , aunke sea una sola vez ...es ésto una chorrada, o si me puedo permitir el tiempo, es MÁS SEGURO ?

Finalmente, aunque sea una obviedad...supongo k mejor Core k Electrum ( k tiene una pinta espléndida ) ... cierto ? ... y por supuesto sin necesidad de descargar toda la blockchain - obvio si se hace todo en un ordenador no conectado y k nunca se conectará a la red - la capacidad de la wallet de Core para crear direcciones hábiles ya está garantizada.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## esseri (20 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Llevo un par de meses con la hipotesis que habra un FUD institucional tremendo. Un evento/shock que haga que las manos debiles vendan como si no hubiese un mañana.
> 
> Quizas se cargan tether o algo asi para marcar el territorio pero por ahora nada.



Como decía el otro...k hablen de tí...aunke sea bien.

Ya van un par de actos de la Yellen con BTC a cuestas, uno de ellos el del cartelito de Buy BTC hace años . Obviamente el discurso oficial es de desprecio...pero yo no me lo creo : Saben k éso pone a BTC en los medios y lo hacen en prime time. Ké más kiere el personal k apuntarse a cualkier cosa k joda a estos ijoeputas ? Es publi global en bandeja. Y ellos la dan.

K iban a necesitar como el comer un agujero negro para diluir sus trillonadas de papel estaba cantado hace años. Lo necesitan más k ningún otro actor en esta pantomima. Y en una inflación desbocada , k a ver cómo va este 2021 , cualquiera irá a ello de cabeza.

Imo, BTC no es la tumba del fiat...es la tumba del Mad Max ( k se daba por hecho desde el inicio del foro y k a los acaudaladísimos perversores de este sistema no les conviene un ápice ) . La solución para abandonar un fiat ya agonizante sin para máquina ( SU máquina...las demás, las están parando a tutiplén sin importarles una mierda...hasta una puta tasca de aldea del país más mugroso a la k vayan 4 viejos y un tambor a echar 4 putos zuritos...si tiene la facultad de usar fiat ).

Keda ver si compartirá show con las CBDC orgiásticas en la próxima pantalla ...o se le trata en su momento como a un Tether de la vida...pero hasta ésa, keda lo suyo.


----------



## Roninn (20 Ene 2021)

Interesante post de un anon:

The world has already passed the point of no return for BTC and it's too late to simply ban it. It's possible for the US to ban it for its own citizens, but BTC has already proven itself too valuable and competing countries like China have been scooping it up majorly as well as dominating in hash power, even if the chinese government still equivocates on it.

The US simply can't afford to allow China to have control over one of the world's most important new technologies, and if it simply buries its head in the sand and say BTC is a worthless scam, the rest of the world will continue developing around crypto and the US will continue drifting into irrelevance.

It's a tough position because if the treasury validated BTC and crypto by keeping it legal and simply regulating it, they are allowing an alternative to the dollar as a store of value, which would erode the political power and financial flexibility that the dollar's dominance allows

The redpill is the *cryptocurrency is simply globalization turned against globalists;* it's economics and money without borders, equally available to everyone and controlled by no one country, but it terrifies neolibs because it undermines their center of power that they get from issuing and controlling their fiat monopoly money


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Ene 2021)

No me extrañaria q españa fuera uno de esos paises. Un pais de paguiteros, adictos al fiat y el endeudamiento, etc... No en vano lleva años tomando medidas economicas y de perdedor.


----------



## hijodepantera (20 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No me extrañaria q españa fuera uno de esos paises. Un pais de paguiteros, adictos al fiat y el endeudamiento, etc... No en vano lleva años tomando medidas economicas y de perdedor.



Pues es nuestro sino y no sería la primera vez.
Excepto algo Franco y un mínimo Aznar, España nunca coge los trenes de la historia. 
En todo caso manda trenes llenos de oro a Moscú.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Ene 2021)

Las criptomonedas no se pueden prohibir, porque no son parte del sistema endémico financiero de ningún país.
Pueden prohibir su uso comercial como moneda nacional, pero eso es humo igualmente.

Pongo el ejemplo de Rusia, donde por ley, el Bitcoin ha sido equiparado al dolar, y se prohibe su uso en territorio de la Federación Rusa.
¿Alguien cree que la gente con pasta no cobra y mueve sus negocios en dólares en Rusia?...Pues lo mismo el BTC.
Una cosa es que no dejen usarlo para comprar el pan, algo que nadie hace hoy ni con BTC, ni con el dolar, y otra prohibir las transacciones entre diferentes monedas usando las diversas opciones existentes.

Es todo un gran humo, el humo del miedo, del asustaviejas, de "los gobiernos no lo permitirán".


----------



## CuiBono (20 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No me extrañaria q españa fuera uno de esos paises. Un pais de paguiteros, adictos al fiat y el endeudamiento, etc... No en vano lleva años tomando medidas economicas y de perdedor.



El país se puede perder la revolución, lo importante es que los ciudadanos no nos la perdamos.


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> El país se puede perder la revolución, lo importante es que los ciudadanos no nos la perdamos.



Los ciudadanos son gilipollas, lo demuestran cada 4 años ratificando un sistema corrupto, ineficaz y decadente


----------



## vacutator (20 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Gracias a todos los apuntes al topic comentado.
> 
> 
> OK, pillo todo ...me pierdo con Specter, pero porké la insistencia en Tails ? Si haces lo mismo off line en un ordenata dedicado k nunca conectes a la red , no vale el Windows de "Mister Vacunas" ? Si nunca lo conectas...en ké puede perjudicarte un sistema operativo u otro ?




Igual te lo respondo de otra forma, *supón lo siguiente*:

Yo puedo pillar una ISO del Windows7 o Windows10 limpio. Luego meto un servicio o un programa que se ejecute en segundo plano y que busque si instalas Bitcoin Core o Electrum. Y subo esta ISO a Mediafire o MEGA y la hago popular.

Tú estarás contento porque crees que el windows está limpio y que encima has comprobado que la descarga de tu wallet es de un sitio legítimo.

Mi programa entonces reemplazará las librerías de tu bitcoin core con las mias que las he programado para que genere tu nueva semilla que tu creerás que es aleatoria porque lo intentas 100 veces y en cada una ves una semilla diferente PERO para yo podría saber que 100.000 semillas es capaz de generar mi software y por tanto puedo analizarlas para ver si alguien ha usado alguna de ellas,

Tú estarás feliz con tu nueva dirección de bitcoin, y yo esperaré los meses que haga falta hasta ver que has metido muchos satoshis y en ese momento haré uso de mi clave privada para vaciarte la cuenta.


Tails es opensource y está auditado y respaldado por muchos usuarios por lo que cualquier cosa extraña saldría a la luz.


Moraleja: Desconfía siempre y si es posible hazte tú tu propia semilla aleatoria con dados, o lo que quieras y luego le añades una passphrase




esseri dijo:


> Por cierto, cómo saben , para quienes crean carteras en reserva , off line, que aún no han sido expuestas a la blockchain y por tanto no sabe ni k existan ...que no se emitan 2 direcciones idénticas ? ( Tal vez parte de la address lleva info asociada a cada descarga del ejecutable ? )



Siempre que te creas una cartera offline tienes que comprobar ONLINE que la dirección generada no ha sido usada. A ver que es casi imposible, pero imagina que por pura lotería toca que alguien la ha creado antes y encima ves que está usada. Pues mejor para tí porque encima tienes la clave privada y puedes vaciar la cuenta de ese usuario.

Por eso mejor añadir siempre pasphrase a la semilla




esseri dijo:


> Otra cosa : Mejor k utilizar varias direcciones de una wallet, sería crear varias wallets, cierto ? ( Me acostumbré hace años a no usar nunca dos veces una dirección de BTC ni varias de una misma wallet , aunke sea una sola vez ...es ésto una chorrada, o si me puedo permitir el tiempo, es MÁS SEGURO ?



Más que por seguridad es por trazabilidad. Si tu exchange ve que siempre que compras BTC lo almacenas en la misma dirección y luego el exchange es investigado por quien sea, entonces sabrá que tú tienes todos esos BTC.

De la otra forma puedes decir que lo has enviado a tías diferentes para que te den acceso a su Onlyfans



esseri dijo:


> Finalmente, aunque sea una obviedad...supongo k mejor Core k Electrum ( k tiene una pinta espléndida ) ... cierto ? ... y por supuesto sin necesidad de descargar toda la blockchain - obvio si se hace todo en un ordenador no conectado y k nunca se conectará a la red - la capacidad de la wallet de Core para crear direcciones hábiles ya está garantizada.



Realmente las direcciones no existen en la blockchain aunque estén recién creadas por el Core. Sólo existen transacciones de una dirección a otra (o de muchas a muchas ) y si te recorres toda la cadena es cuando vas haciendo las sumas y restas de saldo y ves cuanto hay en cada dirección. Y si al hacer estas sumas y restas de no sale ni siquiera que tu dirección tiene saldo de 0 BTC entonces es que nunca se ha usado


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Ene 2021)

Como dije ayer, con las palabras de yellen las cryptos se han girado. El ataque bajista persiste.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Como dije ayer, con las palabras de yellen las cryptos se han girado. El ataque bajista persiste.



Yellen no tiene nada que ver con la bajada de las criptos, por mucho que lo repitas una y otra vez.

La bajada esta semana es general en muchos activos: Oro, plata, cobre, metales, bolsas (salvo el nasdaq), materias primas, trigo, maiz, soja, café, monedas emergentes y euro. 

No sabía que Yellen era tan importante para que el precio del trigo haya caído un 5% esta semana o la soja un 6%  

Semana del 13-20 enero:




Año 2021:


----------



## Al-paquia (20 Ene 2021)

parece que el cobete tiene poblemas, bamos haver.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

Podría ser peor. Imaginad tener IOTA


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Ene 2021)

Se ha publicado una especie de libro gratuito en formato PDF donde se recopila todo todito lo que dijo Satoshi Nakamoto en la Internec:

https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmUhY2xKDLQSnxoePE1R94NdDTjuNuYgKv2cXUdW9gxGQL


----------



## Roninn (20 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se ha publicado una especie de libro gratuito en formato PDF donde se recopila todo todito lo que dijo Satoshi Nakamoto en la Internec:
> 
> https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmUhY2xKDLQSnxoePE1R94NdDTjuNuYgKv2cXUdW9gxGQL



Ya que pones un link ipfs aprovecho para instruir a la par que deleitar:

Sistema de archivos interplanetario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Ya que pones un link ipfs aprovecho para instruir a la par que deleitar:
> 
> Sistema de archivos interplanetario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Creo que vamos a ver en los próximos años un boom de aplicaciones descentralizadas, tanto para compartir *archivos*, como *redes sociales*, *tiendas*, *streaming de vídeo*, etc. Es la única forma de combatir la censura.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

En estos momentos hay una batalla por el futuro del internec descentralizado, de la DeFi y de las dapps muy interesante.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Ya que pones un link ipfs aprovecho para instruir a la par que deleitar:
> 
> Sistema de archivos interplanetario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Justo ayer Brave anunció una actualización con soporte IPFS.

Esto marcha. Lo mismo tenemos que ir diciendo adiós a Burbuja tal y como la conocemos


----------



## Dula (20 Ene 2021)

Está bajando mucho el bitcoin, ¿creéis que seguirá cayendo? Acabo de meterme en este mundillo y estoy un poquito acojonada, creo que no ha sido el mejor momento.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Está bajando mucho el bitcoin, ¿creéis que seguirá cayendo? Acabo de meterme en este mundillo y estoy un poquito acojonada, creo que no ha sido el mejor momento.



Si cae, aprovecha para comprar más. 
Lo que hayas comprado sobre $40k hodl. 
Si vas a tradear: nunca vendas con pérdidas. Nunca. 

DCA y disfruta del viaje.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Está bajando mucho el bitcoin, ¿creéis que seguirá cayendo? Acabo de meterme en este mundillo y estoy un poquito acojonada, creo que no ha sido el mejor momento.



Todo el 2021 será alcista, no te rayes y holdea.


----------



## Dula (20 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Todo el 2021 será alcista, no te rayes y holdea.



No veas el miedo que tengo en el cuerpo. Recién estrenada en esto y se da el batacazo. Va ya por el 9% de bajada.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

El dólar estaba ideal para tener un fake out y veremos luego una buena caída. 

Y sí, pongo mi dinero en ello comprando más Bitcoin.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> No veas el miedo que tengo en el cuerpo. Recién estrenada en esto y se da el batacazo. Va ya por el 9% de bajada.



Bueno ya sabes la frase de Marilyn Monroe aplicada al bitcoñito: _If you can't handle my dump, then you don't deserve my pump_.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

Sería muy poético una caída relámpago ahora mismo


----------



## Roninn (20 Ene 2021)

Tendrias que haber comprado satoshis en vez de bitcoin. Aunque tienen mas comision tengo entendido


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Ene 2021)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://akifrases.com/frases-imagenes/frase-lo-que-no-ha-pasado-a-mediodia-puede-pasar-por-la-noche-cesar-borgia-135632.jpg

De cesar borgia tb es la frase: o cesar o nada.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

Empieza lo bueno. 

Cada vez que haya una corrección, pensad que piensan imprimir al menos 1.9 trillones más. 

Pensad en la foto de Yellen con el mensaje de "Buy Bitcoin" por detrás.


----------



## Manolo y Benito (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Está bajando mucho el bitcoin, ¿creéis que seguirá cayendo? Acabo de meterme en este mundillo y estoy un poquito acojonada, creo que no ha sido el mejor momento.



Yo también acabo de empezar en esto, y lo que estoy haciendo es comprar mas... ya veremos cómo acaba esto.. jajaja


----------



## Manolo y Benito (20 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Empieza lo bueno.
> 
> Cada vez que haya una corrección, pensad que piensan imprimir al menos 1.9 trillones más.
> 
> Pensad en la foto de Yellen con el mensaje de "Buy Bitcoin" por detrás.



Hoy ha triunfado el globalismo en EEUU, lo lógico es que esto suba


----------



## orbeo (20 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se ha publicado una especie de libro gratuito en formato PDF donde se recopila todo todito lo que dijo Satoshi Nakamoto en la Internec:
> 
> https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmUhY2xKDLQSnxoePE1R94NdDTjuNuYgKv2cXUdW9gxGQL



Joder esta de pm. Le he pegado un vistazo a las primeras veintitantas páginas y viene muy bien para entender cómo funciona todo.


----------



## orbeo (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> No veas el miedo que tengo en el cuerpo. Recién estrenada en esto y se da el batacazo. Va ya por el 9% de bajada.



Piensa que una bajada del 30 o 40% desde máximos es algo normal para BTC... para estar ahí arriba otra vez dos semanas después.

Si te acojona ver velas rojas desconecta todo, desinstala apps donde puedas seguir el precio, no mires gráficas, etc... aprieta los dientes y hold.


----------



## _______ (20 Ene 2021)

Y lo bueno de esto es que no si ellos tienen 100 o 10000 y tu 10 o 1 no pueden hacer que ellos tengan 1000000000 y el lumpen tenga 1 o 10 igual que tu. 

Y si el lumpen también tiene que vivir y consumir pero sólo tendrán shtathosis, lo que una persona normal tenga por haber invertido lo hará increíblemente millonario


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Está bajando mucho el bitcoin, ¿creéis que seguirá cayendo? Acabo de meterme en este mundillo y estoy un poquito acojonada, creo que no ha sido el mejor momento.




Sois el canario en la mina sin daros cuenta, todo el mundo entrando en maximos, era la hora de salir y no de entrar, pero no te preocupes en 5 o 6 años recuperaras tu dinero.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

Rumores de que Blackrock va a tradear con futuros de Bitcoin. 

Que cada uno actúe en consecuencia.


----------



## mr nobody (20 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Rumores de que Blackrock va a tradear con futuros de Bitcoin.
> 
> Que cada uno actúe en consecuencia.



venture capital esta detras

Digital Currency Group - Wikipedia


----------



## _______ (20 Ene 2021)

[



Burbujerofc dijo:


> Rumores de que Blackrock va a tradear con futuros de Bitcoin.
> 
> Que cada uno actúe en consecuencia.



A mi siempre me ha parecido irrelevante que se inventen futuros de bitcoin para que esto puede afectar al precio 

Con el oro lo hicieron pero con el oro se sabe exactamente cuanto oro hay? No. También pueden decir que se minara más. Así que imprimen papelitos de oro que son futuros y siguen, o estoles permite seguir con el monopolio de la moneda

Pero con bitcoin? Habrá máximo 21 millones
No pueden inventarse 21000001 futuros de bitcoin, papelitos que digan esto vale por un bitcoin

Que alguien desarrolle esto


----------



## disken (20 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Sois el canario en la mina sin daros cuenta, todo el mundo entrando en maximos, era la hora de salir y no de entrar, pero no te preocupes en 5 o 6 años recuperaras tu dinero.



Por tus últimos mensajes diría que el canario eres tú. Sin acritud. Pero has entrado muy recientemente en el mercado y vas tirando de shitcoins. Yo cometí los mismos errores, este mercado tiene solo 1 estrategia ganadora. HOLD BTC. El 99% de todas las compras en BTC están ahora mismo en positivo. Incluso los que entraron en el pico de 20.000$ en 2017.


Hay grandes instituciones acumulando mucho, el sistema fiat está en decadencia salvaje desde el coronavirus, la virtualización de todos los aspectos de la sociedad parece un hecho en la próxima década.

Esto solo son 3 aspectos fundamentales, suficientes para reconocer que cualquier activo no inflacionario es una buena idea en el escenario que nos espera. Si este activo es digital, no lo podrás tocar con tus manos pero tiene papeletas de que tenga mucho más recorrido.

Se que no has entrado a tiempo, yo tampoco. Ambos hemos tenido la oportunidad más increíble y sencilla que jamás ha conocido la humanidad de hacernos ricos, pudimos comprar en pocos céntimos y ahora hay que pagar una gran cantidad de dinero para tener una sencilla unidad de este activo digital. Ya lo se, escuece, pero eso no debe impedirnos ver la realidad. 

Amedrentar a los menos experimentados para hacerles sentir miedo no es una buena acción, ayudarles a que tengan una pequeña parte de este activo digital que muy probablemente será decisivo en los próximos años, si lo es.


----------



## MIP (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> No veas el miedo que tengo en el cuerpo. Recién estrenada en esto y se da el batacazo. Va ya por el 9% de bajada.



Si crees que no vas a poder aguantar una caída del 30% no te metas a trading. 

Si vas a hodlear deberías de poder aguantar una caída del 70% en criptos.

Te lo explico con un vídeo-meme clásico


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

disken dijo:


> Por tus últimos mensajes diría que el canario eres tú. Sin acritud. Pero has entrado muy recientemente en el mercado y vas tirando de shitcoins. Yo cometí los mismos errores, este mercado tiene solo 1 estrategia ganadora. HOLD BTC. El 99% de todas las compras en BTC están ahora mismo en positivo. Incluso los que entraron en el pico de 20.000$ en 2017.
> 
> 
> Hay grandes instituciones acumulando mucho, el sistema fiat está en decadencia salvaje desde el coronavirus, la virtualización de todos los aspectos de la sociedad parece un hecho en la próxima década.
> ...



Pero con las shitcoin me hago 20 y 300% cosa imposible en estos momentos al menos de forma tan rapida y salvaje con las grandes, ademas son movimientos muy rapidos, mientras tanto acumulo y dejo dinero preparado que me esta costando 0 para entrar a bitcoin si baja mas.

De todas maneras ahora llevo dos dias que ya no se ni que van a hacer las shitcoin estas.......... el dinero esta sacado a euros en estos momentos en la cartera o como eso se llame de coinbasepro, de ultimas solo he estado jugando en distritox y civic que eran las mas faciles de ver los movimientos por que los repetian infinitamente y asi no tenia que calentarme la cabeza.

Ya solo he vuelto a dejar el dinero que habia en la Riple por si eso pega el pelotazo y lo demas sacado en euros a la cartera.


----------



## Polonia Viva (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> No veas el miedo que tengo en el cuerpo. Recién estrenada en esto y se da el batacazo. Va ya por el 9% de bajada.



En 2018 fue bajista todo el año entero, así que hazte a la idea.

Yo también entré hace poco, ahora mismo estoy casi casi en el punto de partida, me estrené en $29k y mi precio medio de compra es $33k. Pero hay que tener tranquilidad, mucha tranquilidad, esperar correcciones de hasta el 80%. Y cuando eso pase, aguantar a toda la gente que digan que ellos tenían razón, que es una burbuja, porque va a pasar, no hacer caso y aguantar, y si es posible aumentar posición. Tenemos 14 volúmenes de hilo, a mí me ayudó leerme los dos últimos volúmenes enteros para ver como reaccionaba la gente en el pasado.

Hay que entender una cosa: riesgo hay en los dos sentidos. Riesgo por estar dentro y comerse una bajada y riesgo por estar fuera y perderse una subida.

Si una bajada del 9% te da miedo quizás deberías disminuir tu posición, pero lo que dejes, déjalo hasta el final. Nos guste o no, es un activo extremadamente volátil, de los más volátiles que hay. Yo llevo el 10% de mi cartera en BTC, me costaría coger el sueño si llevase más, lo reconozco.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> No veas el miedo que tengo en el cuerpo. Recién estrenada en esto y se da el batacazo. Va ya por el 9% de bajada.



Mete mas dinero ahora, no ves que en el foro dicen que hay que comprar en las caidas y promediar, si compras ahora mucho mas luego podras promediar y te habra salido mas barato.....

Es el momento de gastarse la pasta venga entre todos podeis levantar el bitcoin a los 50k.

Si perdeis todo no pasa nada, no hay que ser materialistas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> En 2018 fue bajista todo el año entero, así que hazte a la idea.
> 
> Yo también entré hace poco, ahora mismo estoy casi casi en el punto de partida, me estrené en $29k y mi precio medio de compra es $33k. Pero hay que tener tranquilidad, mucha tranquilidad, esperar correcciones de hasta el 80%. Y cuando eso pase, aguantar a toda la gente que digan que ellos tenían razón, que es una burbuja, porque va a pasar, no hacer caso y aguantar, y si es posible aumentar posición. Tenemos 14 volúmenes de hilo, a mí me ayudó leerme los dos últimos volúmenes enteros para ver como reaccionaba la gente en el pasado.
> 
> ...



Tu tambien podrias promediar si compras ahora mas pues eso que vas adelantando para que al final te salga mas barato.


----------



## Polonia Viva (20 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tu tambien podrias promediar si compras ahora mas pues eso que vas adelantando para que al final te salga mas barato.



Ya compré cuando cayó a $33k, y tengo órdenes de compra por si cae más. Como he dicho, estás asumiendo más riesgo estando completamente fuera que teniendo parte fuera y parte dentro. Ya se me quedó cara de idiota en 2017, no quiero que me pase otra vez.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Ya compré cuando cayó a $33k, y tengo órdenes de compra por si cae más. Como he dicho, estás asumiendo más riesgo estando completamente fuera que teniendo parte fuera y parte dentro. Ya se me quedó cara de idiota en 2017, no quiero que me pase otra vez.




Claro si lo suyo es promediar y ir jugando con eso, asi sale mas barato al final, cuando este en 500k o incluso mas que mas da al precio que se haya comprado.

Estais mirando castillos ?? hay gente noble que los ha heredado y no tienen dinero para mantenerlos, cuando el bitcoin empiece a subir al infinito podremos comprar uno, todos los que no hayan comprado tendran que servirnos, los bitcoineros seran la nueva nobleza.


----------



## Maxos (20 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> A mi siempre me ha parecido irrelevante que se inventen futuros de bitcoin para que esto puede afectar al precio
> ...



Pueden hacer igual que con el oro.
Da igual el que haya, la mayoría de contratos llegan a ejecutarse sin la entrega física, simplemente pagando la diferencia en dólares.
Y afecta al precio, porque por un lado puedes operar con los BTC futuros mientras por el otro compras o vendes BTC hoy para protegerte de lo que haga en el futuro.
Los papelitos tendrán valor siempre que la gente crea que tienen valor.


----------



## _______ (20 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Pueden hacer igual que con el oro.
> Da igual el que haya, la mayoría de contratos llegan a ejecutarse sin la entrega física, simplemente pagando la diferencia en dólares.
> Y afecta al precio, porque por un lado puedes operar con los BTC futuros mientras por el otro compras o vendes BTC hoy para protegerte de lo que haga en el futuro.
> Los papelitos tendrán valor siempre que la gente crea que tienen valor.



No pueden hacer lo mismo por la sencilla razón de que no pueden crear 21000001 papelitos de BTC porque nunca habrá más de 21 millones

Se consumaria la estafa ante todo el mundo


----------



## Josar (20 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Claro si lo suyo es promediar y ir jugando con eso, asi sale mas barato al final, cuando este en 500k o incluso mas que mas da al precio que se haya comprado.
> 
> Estais mirando castillos ?? hay gente noble que los ha heredado y no tienen dinero para mantenerlos, cuando el bitcoin empiece a subir al infinito podremos comprar uno, todos los que no hayan comprado tendran que servirnos, los bitcoineros seran la nueva nobleza.



Eres muy pesado tío, llevas aquí 3 días y vas dándole consejos a todo el mundo sin tener ni idea 

El año que viene ya no estarás por aquí, espero que no hayas arruinado a mucha gente por el camino


----------



## Maxos (20 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> No pueden hacer lo mismo por la sencilla razón de que no pueden crear 21000001 papelitos de BTC porque nunca habrá más de 21 millones
> 
> Se consumaria la estafa ante todo el mundo



Lo hacen, les da igual, no importa el activo, importa la diferencia de precio.
Hay mercados que no aceptan la entrega de oro físico, todo lo que se maneja son papelitos. Busca "contratos por diferencia".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Eres muy pesado tío, llevas aquí 3 días y vas dándole consejos a todo el mundo sin tener ni idea
> 
> El año que viene ya no estarás por aquí, espero que no hayas arruinado a mucha gente por el camino



Hay que promediar y holdear a muerte, pero si estoy aprendiendo de vosotros y evolucionando por que me dices que he arruinado a nadie si solo me uno a vuestra tendencia ??


----------



## _______ (20 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Lo hacen, les da igual, no importa el activo, importa la diferencia de precio.
> Hay mercados que no aceptan la entrega de oro físico, todo lo que se maneja son papelitos. Busca "contratos por diferencia".



Si pero si alguien dice oyga si solo hay x millones de onzas

Los traileros pueden decir no hay tantas y a ver quién lo verifica BITCOIN ES INFINITAMENTE MÁS VERIFICABLE. O pueden decir miraremos más oro

Con bitcoin no pueden decir que habrá más de 21 millones

Da igual que lo hagan, se consumaria la estafa y habrá gente que no acepte los papelitos porque lao dos mercados se desligaran rapidisiamente

Imprimir futuros fe bitcoin es solo un burro intento de alargar lo que ya está muerto que es el sistema Monetario expansivo


----------



## Josar (20 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay que promediar y holdear a muerte, pero si estoy aprendiendo de vosotros y evolucionando por que me dices que he arruinado a nadie si solo me uno a vuestra tendencia ??



No hay un nosotros, hay mucha gente aqui por diversos motivos

Tu eres un especulador recién llegado, que piensas que todas las cryptos son timo sin futuro, lo mismo te da comprar una que otra, solo miras precios esperando un pelotazo , creyendote el lobo de wallstreet porque has ganado dinero en un mercado que estaba alcista 

Muchos llevamos aquí desde el principio por la tecnología y los ideales que promueve la idea de tener tu propio dinero fuera de las garras de los estados 

No tradeo, ni holdeo, solo lo utilizo para lo que sirve. 
Guardo el dinero que me sobra fuera de las manos del estado y gasto cuando lo necesito, sin usar exchanges a través de tiendas que lo aceptan, he vendido algún particular y recargo tarjetas regalo para comprar todo lo que necesito en el corteingles o Amazon. 
En espera de que cada vez me lo aceptan en más sitios sin pasar por hacienda, exchanges o bancos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> No hay un nosotros, hay mucha gente aqui por diversos motivos
> 
> Tu eres un especulador recién llegado, que piensas que todas las cryptos son timo sin futuro, lo mismo te da comprar una que otra, solo miras precios esperando un pelotazo , creyendote el lobo de wallstreet porque has ganado dinero en un mercado que estaba alcista
> 
> ...



Me dices que soy un especulador y luego me comentas que te dedicas a recargar tarjetillas con lo que vas sacando, que vas vendiendo conforme sacas, que compras con lo que sacas, pues si tu no eres otro especulador que venga dios y lo vea.

Que pueda sacar yo unos eurillos malo, especulador.........

Que tu puedas recargar tarjetas, buena persona, interes legitimo de las tecnologias.

Que eres familia de greta ??


----------



## MIP (20 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Claro si lo suyo es promediar y ir jugando con eso, asi sale mas barato al final, cuando este en 500k o incluso mas que mas da al precio que se haya comprado.
> 
> Estais mirando castillos ?? hay gente noble que los ha heredado y no tienen dinero para mantenerlos, cuando el bitcoin empiece a subir al infinito podremos comprar uno, todos los que no hayan comprado tendran que servirnos, los bitcoineros seran la nueva nobleza.



Tener un castillo es una sangria, solo en piedros y restauraciones te dejas un paston. 

Los lambos igual, por poner otro icono bitcoinero. Todo gastos y quebraderos de cabeza. 

A más de uno le viene la fortuna demasiado grande.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Tener un castillo es una sangria, solo en piedros y restauraciones te dejas un paston.
> 
> Los lambos igual, por poner otro icono bitcoinero. Todo gastos y quebraderos de cabeza.
> 
> A más de uno le viene la fortuna demasiado grande.




Estaba de cachondeo, es que se ve venir la ostia desde hace dos semanas y siguen diciendo que esto se va a la luna en una semana.........y me entra el modo troll solo.


----------



## MIP (20 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estaba de cachondeo, es que se ve venir la ostia desde hace dos semanas y siguen diciendo que esto se va a la luna en una semana.........y me entra el modo troll solo.



Vuelve a mirar lo que paso en 2017... si ahora se repite vamos a estar dando vueltas hasta el verano, así que no hay prisa ninguna, que haga lo que le de la gana.


----------



## esseri (21 Ene 2021)

*Gracias por el feedback. Me es de gran utilidad.**

( respondido dentro del quote original , o sea, parte en el extensible )




vacutator dijo:


> Igual te lo respondo de otra forma, *supón lo siguiente*:
> 
> Yo puedo pillar una ISO del Windows7 o Windows10 limpio. Luego meto un servicio o un programa que se ejecute en segundo plano y que busque si instalas Bitcoin Core o Electrum. Y subo esta ISO a Mediafire o MEGA y la hago popular.
> 
> ...



*3- Claro...no existen de serie en la blockchain, es evidente y más cuando puedes crearlas off line, es decir, con tu única constancia.. Me refería a k una vez operes con ellas, ya hay constancia de esa dirección al menos como receptora en el bloque k haya autorizado esa transferencia, y , por tanto, evidencia de k ÉSA es operativa.

Así k supongo k ese contexto ya convierte a la billetera de Core o la de Electrum Off Line en medios válidos para producir direcciones, cierto?

Muchas gracias de nuevo.*


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Rumores de que Blackrock va a tradear con futuros de Bitcoin.
> 
> Que cada uno actúe en consecuencia.



No son solamente rumores.

Las nuevas presentaciones de BlackRock ante la SEC de EE.UU. incluyen derivados de Bitcoin como posible inversión


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

¿Estás seguro de esto?

¿Quieres decir por ejemplo que es el precio del oro físico el que marca la pauta del oro papel y no al revés?

¿O que por ejemplo también haya más derivados anclados al subyacente del S&P que el propio valor del índice, y estos no influyan en su cotización?

Adulterar algo puro no lo hace más valioso en muchas ocasiones, personalmente preferiría ver a todas estas sanguijuelas alejadas de este mundillo, pero evidentemente quieren su porción de tarta.

Un saludo y salud.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro de esto?
> 
> ¿Quieres decir por ejemplo que es el precio del oro físico el que marca la pauta del oro papel y no al revés?
> 
> ...



El oro es fácil de manipular, en el bitcoin eso no es posible, porque es el bitcoin es trazable y a un exchange le pueden hacer además la proof of keys, la gente saca los btcs de allí y queda en pelotas.

Por cierto, lo del tema de los futuros de la CME y los gaps que decía la gente que siempre se cerraban, ha quedado demostrado que era una falacia, porque en un mercado lateral de consolidación se cierran todos los gaps, en un mercado alcista quedan muchos sin cerrar, como el de los 9600 USD, que jamás va a ser cerrado por ser un gap de escape, por tanto, los futuros tienen mucha menos relevancia de lo que la gente se cree.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El oro es fácil de manipular, en el bitcoin eso no es posible, porque es el bitcoin es trazable y a un exchange le pueden hacer además la proof of keys, la gente saca los btcs de allí y queda en pelotas.
> 
> Por cierto, lo del tema de los futuros de la CME y los gaps que decía la gente que siempre se cerraban, ha quedado demostrado que era una falacia, porque en un mercado lateral de consolidación se cierran todos los gaps, en un mercado alcista quedan muchos sin cerrar, como el de los 9600 USD, que jamás va a ser cerrado por ser un gap de escape, por tanto, los futuros tienen mucha menos relevancia de lo que la gente se cree.



se cerrará, todo a su debido tiempo. los mercados no tienen prisa, y la palabra "jamás" no debería de ser pronunciada.

Por lo demás, no coincido, pero quizá tú tengas razón.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> se cerrará, todo a su debido tiempo. los mercados no tienen prisa, y la palabra "jamás" no debería de ser pronunciada.
> 
> Por lo demás, no coincido, pero quizá tú tengas razón.



Nunca se va a cerrar ese gap, hay gaps que nunca jamás se cierran, solo podría pasar por una catástrofe, pero ya veremos qué pasa. De momento ese gap ha arruinado a mucha gente que abrió cortos pensando en que iba a ser rellenado.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Nunca se va a cerrar ese gap, hay gaps que nunca jamás se cierran, solo podría pasar por una catástrofe, pero ya veremos qué pasa. De momento ese gap ha arruinado a mucha gente que abrió cortos pensando en que iba a ser rellenado.



Pásame un link del chart dónde se vea ese gap, me interesa analizarlo más a fondo, quizá me estés dando una información más valiosa de lo que pensaba en un primer momento.

Yo uso contado para los charts en BTC, pero en derivados de índices uso futuros, y hasta la fecha nunca me han fallado. 

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Pásame un link del chart dónde se vea ese gap, me interesa analizarlo más a fondo, quizá me estés dando una información más valiosa de lo que pensaba en un primer momento.
> 
> Yo uso contado para los charts en BTC, pero en derivados de índices uso futuros, y hasta la fecha nunca me han fallado.
> 
> un saludo y gracias.



No se si es el de la CME, ese seguro que no se ha cerrado, al igual que hay otros por arriba que tampoco. No te aconsejo para nada que tomes posiciones en función de esos gaps, van absolutamente contra la tendencia y la información que nos da la cadena de bloques, donde siguen saliendo btcs de los exchanges y las direcciones grandes aumentando.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No se si es el de la CME, ese seguro que no se ha cerrado, al igual que hay otros por arriba que tampoco. No te aconsejo para nada que tomes posiciones en función de esos gaps, van absolutamente contra la tendencia y la información que nos da la cadena de bloques, donde siguen saliendo btcs de los exchanges y las direcciones grandes aumentando.



Parla no lo encuentro (me refiero en diario), a ver si aparece, pero si hay un gap ahí fijo, ahí vas a tener la oportunidad de entrar, no se si mañana o en 3 años.

Futuros Bitcoin CME (BMC) - Investing.com


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Parla no lo encuentro (me refiero en diario), a ver si aparece, pero si hay un gap ahí fijo, ahí vas a tener la oportunidad de entrar, no se si mañana o en 3 años.
> 
> Futuros Bitcoin CME (BMC) - Investing.com



Hay gaps que nunca se cierran, ese es uno de ellos. Estáis equivocados muchos con los futuros.


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2021)

Echo en falta a algunos usuarios últimamente.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Ene 2021)

Bueno, presion bajista. Voy a preparar pasta para comprar si baja fuerte


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Ene 2021)

Ha roto el triangulo para abajo


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2021)

blablatrader dijo:


> Justo en el objetivo marcado y mecha... BTC/USD



¿Puedes explicarlo para analfabetos?


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2021)

blablatrader dijo:


> Ha rechazado fuerte el precio justo en el objetivo marcado como limite de la caida.



Ojalá, he metido todos los € que me quedaban en el exchange en esta caída.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

Me encanta el miedo que se huele...

Os dejo un técnico de van de Poppe


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Ene 2021)

Para dentro con medio Bitcoin más.
El bitcoin llegará a 100.000 USD simplemente por qué es un bien finito, escaso.

Ojalá caiga a 15000 que ahí si entro con 4 Bitcoin.


----------



## Josar (21 Ene 2021)

He pasado bitcoins de una cuenta del trezor a otra con passphrase, me sale el saldo en la nueva cuenta perfectamente 

Pero hice la transacción hace una semana y me sale que la transacción esta sin confirmar

Que raro después de 1 semana que este sin confirmar, pero el saldo movido

Pueden volver atrás la operación si no se confirma?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (21 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> He pasado bitcoins de una cuenta del trezor a otra con passphrase, me sale el saldo en la nueva cuenta perfectamente
> 
> Pero hice la transacción hace una semana y me sale que la transacción esta sin confirmar
> 
> ...



Si no se confirma, pasado un tiempo (no se cuanto) volverás a tenerla en donde estaba. Aunque puede que aún entre en algún bloque.
A mi me ha pasado alguna vez, por no poner comisiones suficientes, pero creo que fue enviando desde el wallet de blockchain.info y no sé si habría que hacer algo en un wallet "normal", como el trezor.


----------



## Josar (21 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Si no se confirma, pasado un tiempo (no se cuanto) volverás a tenerla en donde estaba. Aunque puede que aún entre en algún bloque.
> A mi me ha pasado alguna vez, por no poner comisiones suficientes, pero creo que fue enviando desde el wallet de blockchain.info y no sé si habría que hacer algo en un wallet "normal", como el trezor.



En mi caso no tengo prisa, porque son dos cuentas mías 

Puse lo más mínimo de comision que había, por eso mismo 

Lo raro es que fue hace una semana ya


----------



## CuiBono (21 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> En mi caso no tengo prisa, porque son dos cuentas mías
> 
> Puse lo más mínimo de comision que había, por eso mismo
> 
> Lo raro es que fue hace una semana ya



¡No hay minero para tanta transferencia! es la respuesta de los Holders al ¡No hay pan para tanto chorizo! del 15M


----------



## CuiBono (21 Ene 2021)

faketoshi ataca de nuevo:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> faketoshi ataca de nuevo:



No entiendo nada, el parguel ese ha tenido 13 años para denunciarlo, ¿y denuncia ahora?


----------



## CuiBono (21 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No entiendo nada, el parguel ese ha tenido 13 años para denunciarlo, ¿y denuncia ahora?



Sabe que no tiene recorrido y solo quiere llamar laatenciónn. BTC hoy endíaa esta en boca de casi todos


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Echo en falta a algunos usuarios últimamente.



Remonster, quebraoctubre, el que se marchó para Singapur ... esto fue en el pump de los 20.000 en 2017, y desaparecieron para siempre

En este pump de los 40.000 espero que muchos no vuelvan a aparecer, sería una buena señal para ellos.


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Remonster, quebraoctubre, el que se marchó para Singapur ... esto fue en el pump de los 20.000 en 2017, y desaparecieron para siempre
> 
> En este pump de los 40.000 espero que muchos no vuelvan a aparecer, sería una buena señal para ellos.



Bueno, en los que estoy pensando decían HODL, así que deberían tener los mismos € que antes...


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Bueno, en los que estoy pensando decían HODL, así que deberían tener los mismos € que antes...



Aquí estamos amigo. Cuando el BTC baje de $1000 me empezaré a preocupar. Mientras tanto, estas bajadas están dentro de lo previsto para cualquiera que haya mirado el gráfico histórico.

E insisto: HODL.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

Los gaps que quizás nunca se cierren...


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Ene 2021)

No se como estara el bitcoin dentro de 2 semana, dos meses o a finales d año, pero cuando cae parece que vaya a undirse en la miseria... Y cuando sube que si nos vamos a un millon por bitcoin. Un poco bipolares, no? 

Igual se tira 3 meses dadond bandazos entre 23k eur y 33k eur


----------



## Mig29 (21 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No se como estara el bitcoin dentro de 2 semana, dos meses o a finales d año, pero cuando cae parece que vaya a undirse en la miseria... Y cuando sube que si nos vamos a un millon por bitcoin. Un poco bipolares, no?
> 
> Igual se tira 3 meses dadond bandazos entre 23k eur y 33k eur



La mayoría de los que entran en BTC son ludopatas que buscan el pelotazo, por eso se arruinan.
Las crypto son una tecnología nueva y disruptiva cuya utilidad y valor real empezamos a atisbar ahora, pero que estará en torno al 1% de lo que realmente son capaces.
Por eso la mejor estrategia es comprar y acumular sin mirar los precios a día de hoy.
El que no confíe en la tecnología que ni se meta a jugar a la ruleta que saldrá trasquilado.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

No es info, es más una opinión, pero vaya es lo que pienso también ...


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No se como estara el bitcoin dentro de 2 semana, dos meses o a finales d año, pero cuando cae parece que vaya a undirse en la miseria... Y cuando sube que si nos vamos a un millon por bitcoin. Un poco bipolares, no?
> 
> Igual se tira 3 meses dadond bandazos entre 23k eur y 33k eur



Así es. Se le llama *wishful thinking*, o lo que es lo mismo, pensar que va a pasar lo que queremos que pase. Los tenedores de BTC quieren que su valor se vaya a la luna por motivos obvios, mientras que los que no llevan nada (recalcar que no todos, pero sí una parte) desean que se vaya al guano para confirmar que decidieron bien.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Ene 2021)

0.00062063 BTC ($21) 
Menuda mierda de doble gasto.


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 0.00062063 BTC ($21)
> Menuda mierda de doble gasto.



El problema es que el sistema ha fallado, ¿podría haber sido una gran cantidad?


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

Ojo! que Biden, o los que lo manejen, parece que quieren hacer algo sensato...



El presidente Joe Biden ha congelado la regla FinCEN propuesta por Steve Mnuchin que apunta a las carteras unhosted de criptomonedas

Regulatory Freeze Pending Review | The White House


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El problema es que el sistema ha fallado, ¿podría haber sido una gran cantidad?



Ni idea, pero viendo la cantidad tan pequeña defraudada igual ha sido un error o directamente la noticia es falsa. Cuando alguien se toma la molestia de planear y ejecutar un doble gasto lo hace para que le solucione la vida y hacerle un corte de mangas a toda la comunidad bitcoñera, no lo hace para llevarse 21 $.


----------



## angrymorty (21 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni idea, pero viendo la cantidad tan pequeña defraudada igual ha sido un error o directamente la noticia es falsa. Cuando alguien se toma la molestia de planear y ejecutar un doble gasto lo hace para que le solucione la vida y hacerle un corte de mangas a toda la comunidad bitcoñera, no lo hace para llevarse 21 $.



Modo conspiracy: ¿y si no fuera un fallo, sino una muestra a alguien interesado en explotar ese recurso? 

Hay algún sitio en internet que se dedique a desmentir bulos acerca de btc?


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

Circulen, aquí no hay nada que ver... 



En caso de que sea necesario decirlo: no se produjo un doble gasto.

Se produjeron algunos informes muy malos llenos de información incorrecta, pero eso es algo común.

Se reorganizó un bloque, eso también es algo común.



@cointelegraph publicó un artículo con una cita de un usuario de "BSV" que es 100% mentira, completamente incuestionable.

Pavorosos estándares "periodísticos"


----------



## Maxos (21 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni idea, pero viendo la cantidad tan pequeña defraudada igual ha sido un error o directamente la noticia es falsa. Cuando alguien se toma la molestia de planear y ejecutar un doble gasto lo hace para que le solucione la vida y hacerle un corte de mangas a toda la comunidad bitcoñera, no lo hace para llevarse 21 $.



Si ha sido un error da igual que solo hayan sido 0.00062063 BTC, significa que el sistema tiene un fallo, y éste puede ser explotado o puede ocurrir más veces en el futuro, o que ya haya ocurrido en el pasado.
Aunque lo más probable es que sea una noticia falsa o un error del becario.


----------



## barborico (21 Ene 2021)

Yo no veo ningún problema: Fork Monitor

F2pool mina un bloque 2 min despues que solo contiene una transaccion para hacer creer que ha habido un doble gasto, pero solo con esa transacción.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Si ha sido un error da igual que solo hayan sido 0.00062063 BTC, significa que el sistema tiene un fallo, y éste puede ser explotado o puede ocurrir más veces en el futuro, o que ya haya ocurrido en el pasado.
> Aunque lo más probable es que sea una noticia falsa o un error del becario.



El tema se ha debatido por aquí largo y tendido: un ataque de doble gasto no vale la pena *nunca*, ni para pequeñas cantidades ni para grandes. Se consigue más dedicando la potencia de hash a minar bloques que a preparar un ataque de doble gasto. El gran Andreas veo que ha hablado y como ya sospechábamos es una noticia falsa.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

Info completa en inglés:





Por cierto, a los nuevos. Seguid a Antonopoulos en Youtube. Cualquier duda de seguridad la resuelve de manera fácil, sencilla y para toda la familia.


----------



## Dula (21 Ene 2021)

¿Seríais tan amables de explicarme qué es un "ataque de doble gasto"? Una novata en esto de las criptomonedas.
Gracias


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Seríais tan amables de explicarme qué es un "ataque de doble gasto"? Una novata en esto de las criptomonedas.
> Gracias



Imagina que tienes 1 BTC en tu cartera, y lo usas en una tienda para comprar un producto que cuesta 1 BTC y a la vez en otra tienda también compras un producto por 1 BTC. Tu BTC lo habrás gastado 2 veces


----------



## Maxos (21 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El tema se ha debatido por aquí largo y tendido: un ataque de doble gasto no vale la pena *nunca*, ni para pequeñas cantidades ni para grandes. Se consigue más dedicando la potencia de hash a minar bloques que a preparar un ataque de doble gasto. El gran Andreas veo que ha hablado y como ya sospechábamos es una noticia falsa.



Me refería a que la cantidad no tiene que ver, podría ser un bug, y que casualmente se hubiera dado con esa transacción en concreto sin que nadie lo haya provocado.
Pero es simplemente FUD por parte de los de BSV y prensa sensacionalista, así que nada de que preocuparse.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

*¿Por qué se malinterpreta la historia del doble gasto de Bitcoin?*

By Mark Cudmore
21 de enero de 2021 15:39 CET


Si bien la acción del precio ha sido marcadamente negativa, *el hecho de que Bitcoin todavía se cotice por encima de los $ 30,000 desacredita la idea de que esté siendo pirateado de alguna manera. *Como escribió un lector para decir, "ya estaría cerca de cero" si eso fuera cierto.

Un par de lectores me han escrito para informarme sobre lo sucedido. Los _intentos de_ doble gasto ocurren con frecuencia. La cadena de bloques en sí nunca se ha dañado (que sepamos). Sin embargo, las confirmaciones de transacciones lentas abren la posibilidad de que alguien intente gastar el doble de sus monedas. Es por eso que las transacciones que se confirman a través de múltiples bloques son una característica de diseño de Bitcoin, más que un error. Alguien que usa una confirmación de un solo bloque podría estar perdiendo el punto, ya que esto se abordó en el documento técnico de Satoshi. Seis confirmaciones (bloqueos) a menudo se consideran "seguras".

La necesidad de múltiples confirmaciones ralentiza las transacciones de Bitcoin y, al margen, socava la idea de que se convierta en una moneda de cambio dominante.

Si estaba comprando Bitcoin para HODL, esta historia no debería significar una diferencia real para usted. Solo es problemático si estaba comprando Bitcoin porque cree que será la moneda del futuro. Pero ese tipo de compradores parecería ser una minoría hoy en día, por lo que el impulso negativo puede ser el único problema serio aquí.

Why Bitcoin Double-Spend Story Is Being Misinterpreted


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Ene 2021)

Como en toda inversión, meter solo lo que estés dispuesto a perder. Pero claro, hay que tener en cuenta que esto no es una inversión cualquiera, esto es toda una revolución que lo va a cambiar todo y he visto a gente meterlo todo todito todo a BTC. Yo por ejemplo metí algo así como el 30% de mis ahorros y todavía conservo algunos € en el banco para pagar ciertas cosas, pero si volviera atrás en el tiempo obviamente metería tó lo gordo pa dentro y dejaría solo en el banco calderilla para pagar facturas y poco más.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

"Aquellos que optan por Bitcoin, están intercambiando algo abundante por algo escaso, intercambiando el pasado por el futuro, intercambiando dependencia financiera por soberanía financiera".


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2021)

Yo no tengo ni un 4% metido y ya lo paso mal...


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

10% mensual por aquí. Aunque ha habido momentos que me he pasado por el FOMO. 

Cada uno estará en una situación diferente.

PD: Hacienda, buena suerte con la VPN.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (21 Ene 2021)

100%

Que tampoco era mucho


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

Si es lo que toca...

"Las correciones en BTC significan noodles instantáneos. ¡No hay que avergonzarse de ello!"


----------



## Indignado (21 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni un 4% metido y ya lo paso mal...



Cada vez que baja lo paso mal  , lo único que puedo hacer para olvidar es comprar más cuando baja


----------



## Johnny Bravo (21 Ene 2021)

BitMEX Research ha identificado lo que cree que es una transacción de Bitcoin de doble gasto

¿Puede ser ésta la causa?


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Cada vez que baja lo paso mal  , lo único que puedo hacer para olvidar es comprar más cuando baja



Sí, la mitad de la angustia es por culpa de no tener nada ya en el exchange...


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ene 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> BitMEX Research ha identificado lo que cree que es una transacción de Bitcoin de doble gasto
> 
> ¿Puede ser ésta la causa?



Hay que irse acostumbrando a noticias como ésta, de "fear, uncertainty y doubt (Fud de toda la vida)".
Van a colocarnos trolas de doble gasto, de triple mortal con pirueta, y muchas otras, para que la gente que se ha metido suelte sus Btc, y los que no han entrado, no lo hagan jamás.

Es de primero de FUD, amigos.

De momento el FUD ha logrado esto:


----------



## calaminox (21 Ene 2021)

Yo acabo de hacer mi dca....el mes pasado realizé 2 y este mes no tocaba..pero viendo la bajadita...el primer mes que pase de 40000 y más toca descanso...a ver que tal..llevo desde 2018 de hold...se va a hacer largo hasta 2022-23


----------



## calaminox (21 Ene 2021)

Que consideras largo plazo 5-10 años?...


----------



## orbeo (21 Ene 2021)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> BitMEX Research ha identificado lo que cree que es una transacción de Bitcoin de doble gasto
> 
> ¿Puede ser ésta la causa?



No se supone que eso es imposible que ocurra?


----------



## orbeo (21 Ene 2021)

A vale okk, no había leído nada del tema.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (21 Ene 2021)

No se trata de creer. Lo de creer es para los dioses y las magufadas.
Aquí se trata de saber qué es y cómo funciona y para qué sirve.

Para eso hay que leer, pero no cualquier cosa, y entender lo leído. Y si no leer, al menos escuchar, pero no a cualquier idiota.

Y para leer y entender y dejar de ponerse nervioso podéis empezar por ejemplo por "El patrón bitcoin" de Saifedean Ammous, que está traducido al castellano y se encuentra fácilmente en amazón, en la mula, etc.

Cuando leas "El patrón bitcoin" y entiendas la importancia de "la escasez programada en el protocolo" intenta averiguar si ethereum tiene sus escasez programada en el protocolo, y si para cambiarla basta con que lo decidan los ricachones de la Ethereum Alliance (JPMorgan, Microsoft, BBVA, etc.). Lo mismo vendes todos los ethers que tengas echando leches, jejej.


----------



## bonatti (21 Ene 2021)

Aquí tenéis explicado con gráficos para dummys que ha pasado con lo del supuesto doble gasto:
bitcoinbook/bitcoinbook

Algo completamente normal y contemplado en el protocolo, por eso para pagos importantes hay que esperar algunas confirmaciones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ene 2021)

Es FUD


----------



## Roninn (21 Ene 2021)

Tengo un 0,5% en cash en el banco 

"Pero ya te sale a cuenta hacer estas transferencias?" - Chortina subnormal de mi banco en 2018 mirandome como un terrorista

_Hijosdeputaaaah de mis frias manos mueltas me quitareis mih crihto_


----------



## tastas (21 Ene 2021)

Lo que no entiendo es que una noticia tan fácil de desmentir mueva la cotización.
Seguramente sea causalidad espurea.


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Ene 2021)

Comprado! HODL maricas!



Payment methodEUR WalletDate and timeJanuary 21, 2021 10:46 PSTAmount*0.3000000 BTC*Exchange rate@ €26,495.00 / BTC



Date and timeJanuary 21, 2021 10:48 PSTAmount*3.18039387 ETH*Exchange rate@ €986.51 / ETH


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> No veas el miedo que tengo en el cuerpo. Recién estrenada en esto y se da el batacazo. Va ya por el 9% de bajada.




Cuanto vas palmando ?

Estas comprando en las rebajas para compensar perdidas y promedias o ya ni con un palo ?

Son dudas.


----------



## romanillo (21 Ene 2021)

Para mañana creo que ya estará en esos niveles de perder los 20k si hablas en euros.


----------



## Red Star (21 Ene 2021)

Es el ataque de los osos fastidiosos. Las fuerzas maléficas están atacando con furia inusitada, pero nuestro férreo HODLeamiento las detendrán.

¡¡RESISTID CAMARADAS, RESISTID!!
¡¡SÓLO NOS PODRÁN ARRANCAR NUESTROS PRECIADOS SATOSHIS DE NUESTRAS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS!!
¡¡LAS MATEMÁTICAS ESTÁN DE NUESTRO LADO!!


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (21 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Es el ataque de los osos fastidiosos. Las fuerzas maléficas están atacando con furia inusitada, pero nuestro férreo HODLeamiento las detendrán.
> 
> ¡¡RESISTID CAMARADAS!!
> ¡¡DE NUESTRAS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS NOS ARRANCARÁN NUESTROS PRECIADOS SATOSHIS!!
> ...



Espero que estéis todos bien.

Yo me estoy restiendo a no adelantar la compra de febrero


----------



## hyperburned (21 Ene 2021)

Se sabe quienes son los grandes tenedores y estos estan comprando BTC cada vez mas. No veo movimientos de acumulacion extraordinarios en otros sitios (en proporcion a BTC) 

Creo que el que quiera promocionar otra criptodivisa puede hacerlo y puede asustar a la gente, pero la referencia es BTC


----------



## hyperburned (21 Ene 2021)

Estamos a niveles del 5 de Enero. Quien compró a mitad del rally y no es de mano suelta, tiene otra oportunidad para atracar su cuenta del banco. Mi primera compra fue a 24000USD. C´mon!!


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Ene 2021)

Te dejas lo del BCE diciendo que el bitcoin esblanqueo y delincuencia.

Y te dejas cambio de Presidente en USA.

a BTC le gustaba Trump.

estoy convencido que quieren matar al BTC el pedocrata.

ssludos


----------



## hyperburned (21 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Te dejas lo del BCE diciendo que el bitcoin esblanqueo y delincuencia.
> 
> Y te dejas cambio de Presidente en USA.
> 
> ...



por no hablar de lo de Bitmex


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

Guggenheim Global lo quiere por debajo de $20K.



Guggenheim's Minerd sees Bitcoin going back to $20,000 (Cryptocurrency:BTC-USD) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Para mañana creo que ya estará en esos niveles de perder los 20k si hablas en euros.



Veremos. 

Es momento de invocar a Michael Saylor.


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Veremos.
> 
> Es momento de invocar a Michael Saylor.



y a Elon Musk.....


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Ene 2021)

Bueno, ya dije ayer que el bitcoin se giro con las palabras de yellen, la que no sabe ni hacer un corta y pega.

Puede que baje d e 20k€, no se, pero no hemos llegado al pico de esta onda. 

Creo que puede fluctuar entre 20k-30k unos cuantos meses, y luego, rally


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)




----------



## Locoderemate (22 Ene 2021)

Si el lunes se vuelve a colocar en 31-33k€ se volvera a hablar de cientos de miles de euros de nuevo. Asi es la volatibidad del bitcoin


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

Un 30% en 13 días, no está mal.

Otras shitcoin eso mismo en un día...


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

Ahora mismo lo único que puede hacer mucha sangre es que le dé por subir al dólar.


----------



## Red Star (22 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo único que puede hacer mucha sangre es que le dé por subir al dólar.



Pues creo que va a subir, porque el S&P y el NASDAQ y el DOW JONES llevan unos días subiendo. También está subiendo la libra esterlina, extrañamente...

Agarraos a las kalandrakas y HODLear, a no se que os queráis arriesgar y ganar algunos satoshis, pero tened cuidado.


----------



## Roninn (22 Ene 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

¿Quién dijo Blackrock y que curiosamente suceda esto?


El mayor gestor de activos del mundo, BlackRock, hizo un primer paso hacia posibles inversiones en bitcoin, al agregar esta moneda virtual en la lista de productos financieros en los que puede invertir.

La decisión de BlackRock le da algo más de legitimidad a esta criptomoneda fuertemente volátil.

Según documentos transmitidos el miércoles a las autoridades de los mercados financieros, dos fondos gestionados por la firma abren la posibilidad a inversiones en bitcoin.


BlackRock, dirigida por el ex trader Larry Fink, se expondría así por primera vez a criptomonedas, confirmó un portavoz de BlackRock a la AFP.

El grupo sin embargo se muestra aún prudente.

BlackRock apuntaría solo a contratos a plazo basados en esta criptomoneda que puedan ser convertidos a dólares e intercambiados en una plataforma de la empresa CME, donde son transados productos financieros.

La firma fue empujada a esta idea por la demanda de algunos inversores, pero continúa considerando a la moneda virtual como un activo especulativo y no prevé por el momento abrirse a otras criptomonedas, destacó una fuente cercana a BlackRock.

El grupo, que administra 8,677 billones de dólares en fondos de pensiones, grandes fortunas, fondos soberanos y de colectividades locales, advierte sin embargo de los riesgos persistentes de invertir en bitcoin.

Esta moneda virtual creada por anónimos y gestionada por una red descentralizada es particularmente volátil y su precio es difícil de determinar, destaca BlackRock.

En los últimos meses se disparó hasta 40.000 dólares por unidad a inicios de enero, antes de caer a 31.000 dólares actualmente.

La firma subrayó que el bitcoin podría ser objeto de cambios normativos.

Janet Yellen, futura secretaria del Tesoro de Joe Biden, estimó el martes ante el Congreso que las criptomonedas son "principalmente utilizadas" para financiar actividades ilícitas y representan "una particular preocupación".

El gobierno debe examinar los medios para limitar su uso y asegurarse de que no se conviertan en un mecanismo para lavar dinero sucio, añadió.


BlackRock abre la puerta al bitcoin - France 24


BlackRock has joined the bitcoin business - the world's largest asset manager has said two of its funds can now invest in the cryptocurrency

BlackRock Takes First Step Into Crypto Exposure in Two Funds


Lo curioso es que en el general de economía alguno sigue pensando que Bitcoin es una Ponzi...


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

Viendo algunos indicadores veremos esta madrugada hasta dónde llega. Pero ojalá. No quiero poner más órdenes por debajo de $27000 esta madrugada.
Este mes no hay ahorros más allá de Bitcoin. Toca comer noodles.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

Esta siendo una caida lenta y dolorosa, ya no hay fondo, es caer al infinito.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Viendo algunos indicadores veremos esta madrugada hasta dónde llega. Pero ojalá. No quiero poner más órdenes por debajo de $27000 esta madrugada.
> Este mes no hay ahorros más allá de Bitcoin. Toca comer noodles.




Bajara de los 20


----------



## GarfielD147 (22 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esta siendo una caida lenta y dolorosa, ya no hay fondo, es caer al infinito.



Es un deseo o una realidad? 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald Draper (22 Ene 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Es un deseo o una realidad?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Os recomiendo, por salud mental, añadirle al ignore. La semana pasada entró en estado de pánico con movimientos, decía que entraba, que salía, ahora dice A, en un rato dirá lo contrario de A.

Yo le tengo en ignore -por curiosidad habilité tu cita-, para leer polladas me voy a la guardería.


----------



## Sk666 (22 Ene 2021)

Pues mira que yo creo que por una vez Bitcoin ha hecho lo que se esperaba, mostrar el camino a los 50k y bajar a los 27 como una de las cifras a las que apuntaba, por lo que cuando más sube menos volatilidad como está demostrado (aunque esto habrá que verlo..) pienso que es una corrección y no es un cambio de tendencia, hace mucho tiempo que no compro bitcoin pero he abierto una orden en 23k y otra en 27k.

A la que se recupere va a subir todo el mercado con muchísima fuerza...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (22 Ene 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Os recomiendo, por salud mental, añadirle al ignore. La semana pasada entró en estado de pánico con movimientos, decía que entraba, que salía, ahora dice A, en un rato dirá lo contrario de A.
> 
> Yo le tengo en ignore -por curiosidad habilité tu cita-, para leer polladas me voy a la guardería.



Dale un poco de margen al chaval, que ha empezado en esto hace 2 semanitas. Los mayores, los que tenemos los huevos negros en este tema, tenemos que ser comprensivos con la nueva sangre... o quien te crees que va a comprarnos nuestras bolsas de shitcoins a un 50x e nuestro valor de entrada?


----------



## Gusman (22 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esta siendo una caida lenta y dolorosa, ya no hay fondo, es caer al infinito.




Debe joder ver como todos se enriquecen mientras el inmobiliario cada vez se desploma mas y mas. Si algo va a caer al infinito es el inmobiliario, le veo mas futuro a las críptos (sea BTC o cualquier otra) que al piso paco en ciudad paco (Granada) alquilado a estudiantes que cada vez mas recibirán clases online de manera telemática.


----------



## CuiBono (22 Ene 2021)

Resumen de los ataques a btc de los últimos días:


----------



## Seronoser (22 Ene 2021)

Está el mercado este 2021, de lo más interesante...
FUD tremendo de última hora sobre BTC...y sigue siendo con diferencia, el activo con mejor rendimiento este 2021 (ya ni hablo del 2020).

Ojo a los titulares de los periódicos contra BTC:

El bitcoin apunta a su peor semana desde marzo y se podría deber a la estafa del doble gasto

Lo mejor, los comentarios, propios de los ejjjpertos de burbuja:

_"Nadie entiende para que vale el bitcoin ni nadie entiende nada de esta criptomoneda es todo pura especulación virtual.
!!!! TULIPANES!!!"

"Warren buffet ha definido perfectamente a las criptomonedas, que ni siquiera sirven para realizar pagos.
Tambien algún político, dejando claro que en cuanto los gobiernos quieran anulan el valor ficticio de estas monedas en menos de lo que canta un gallo.
Quién invierta en criptomonedas puede ganar a corto plazo, como esquema ponzi que es, pero a medio o largo plazo su inversión valdrá cero patatero."

"Cuantos pardillos que compraron virtualidad han caido?.....recojan la red y preparen la siguiente tirada...Pero que viejo es el truco basado en la avaricia y los algoritmos lo saben...
Soltad vuestros BTC manos débiles!! Soltadlos todos!!"_

También es cierto, que cada vez más gente entra a rebatir a los retarded de los tulipanes y estafas ponzi, con argumentos.
Aunque sinceramente, yo les dejaría pulular haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (22 Ene 2021)

Posición de BTC ampliada en un 30%. Me ejecutó una orden de compra que tenía anoche a $29k 

Mi siguiente orden de compra, en $24k.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Ene 2021)

Hodl folks!

have fun staying poor


----------



## Llorón (22 Ene 2021)

Hodl, comprar más y olvidarse del asunto.


----------



## Indignado (22 Ene 2021)

El bitcoin es actualmente un juego entre gigantes (F2Pool los mina y el fondo Grayscale los compra). En el medio, los pezqueñiñes..


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

Los subnormales del general de economía se aburren y tienen que venir aquí a trolear. 

Han oído hablar de BlackRock y no saben ni por dónde les da el aire.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Ene 2021)

que rico sienta el cafelito..viendo como suben mis BTC y ETH comprados ayer en pleno pánico.

ñam ñam...lekker lekker

buckle up mofos!


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Ene 2021)




----------



## Indignado (22 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Posición de BTC ampliada en un 30%. Me ejecutó una orden de compra que tenía anoche a $29k
> 
> Mi siguiente orden de compra, en $24k.



Lo más graciosa del asunto es que los que más deseamos una bajada somos los que ya tenemos BTC


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Debe joder ver como todos se enriquecen mientras el inmobiliario cada vez se desploma mas y mas. Si algo va a caer al infinito es el inmobiliario, le veo mas futuro a las críptos (sea BTC o cualquier otra) que al piso paco en ciudad paco (Granada) alquilado a estudiantes que cada vez mas recibirán clases online de manera telemática.



Sera en tu barrio de etnianos, las chavolas si suelen bajar de precio en epocas de crisis pero en los mios de momento poco ha bajado el precio desde que compre....... tambien he de decir que para mi sorpresa........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Os recomiendo, por salud mental, añadirle al ignore. La semana pasada entró en estado de pánico con movimientos, decía que entraba, que salía, ahora dice A, en un rato dirá lo contrario de A.
> 
> Yo le tengo en ignore -por curiosidad habilité tu cita-, para leer polladas me voy a la guardería.



Por curiosidad ya.......... 

Las monedas que dije siguen haciendo los mismos movimientos el que haya seguido lo que dije puede haber hecho de 20% a 50% perfectamente todas estas semanas entrando y saliendo.

El bitcoin va a caer polladas decis los que hablais de 200k


----------



## Arctic (22 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por curiosidad ya..........
> 
> Las monedas que dije siguen haciendo los mismos movimientos el que haya seguido lo que dije puede haber hecho de 20% a 50% perfectamente todas estas semanas entrando y saliendo.
> 
> El bitcoin va a caer polladas decis los que hablais de 200k



Has pasado de ser un paleto novato a un paleto que viene aquí a dar clases en cuestión de días. No deja de maravillarme la estupidez humana, como especie somos algo lamentable. Ya que no tienes ni puta idea de nada haz el favor de no ensuciar el hilo, vuelve a tus basuras provincianas de alquileres y mamarrachadas y deja esto para los que de verdad lo entienden o se esfuerzan en hacerlo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

Un pequeño recordatorio de estrategia a seguir en estos momentos. Está en inglés con subtítulos también en el idioma de los piratas... Pero... 
Nunca viene mal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Has pasado de ser un paleto novato a un paleto que viene aquí a dar clases en cuestión de días. No deja de maravillarme la estupidez humana, como especie somos algo lamentable. Ya que no tienes ni puta idea de nada haz el favor de no ensuciar el hilo, vuelve a tus basuras provincianas de alquileres y mamarrachadas y deja esto para los que de verdad lo entienden o se esfuerzan en hacerlo.




A ti tambien te molesta que el paleto en dos semanas que lleva mirando esto haya dicho que iba para abajo y no para arriba y el paleto acierte ?

Pues si de momento no vas a poder vender tus bichos a esos 50k el paleto a hablado.


----------



## Roninn (22 Ene 2021)

En augur o omen se pueden hacer apuestas descentralizadas sobre cualquier cosa. Podemos apostar unos ethers a ver si bajan a ese X que decis.

Por ejemplo: Bitcoin va a bajar a 10k en 2021, yo apuesto 3 eth a que no. Hace?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

Ahora habran pequeños rebotes del gato muerto para que los paletos de verdad entren corriendo por que se les va el tren para seguidamente ver como el tren descarrila.


----------



## SHARKHAN (22 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora habran pequeños rebotes del gato muerto para que los paletos de verdad entren corriendo por que se les va el tren para seguidamente ver como el tren descarrila.



Nocoiner con el culo en llamas. Los que estáis esperando a entrar a comprar a precio de derribo lo lleváis clarinete.


----------



## CuiBono (22 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> En augur o omen se pueden hacer apuestas descentralizadas sobre cualquier cosa. Podemos apostar unos ethers a ver si bajan a ese X que decis.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Bitcoin va a bajar a 10k en 2021, yo apuesto 3 eth a que no. Hace?



3 ethers son 2 nominas de cualquier ciudadano medio. ¡Eso es mucho gas!


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora habran pequeños rebotes del gato muerto para que los paletos de verdad entren corriendo por que se les va el tren para seguidamente ver como el tren descarrila.



Por poder ser puede ser pero igual el que me equivoco soy yo y lo asumo. 
Creo que no veremos esos niveles por debajo de 10.000 dólares , pero si llegan, dedicaré mayor parte a comprar en febrero o marzo si es que sucede. 

Los que vienen a preguntar, ¿entro ahora o espero? 
Pues macho, lee, ponte a ver vídeos, compara y márcate un objetivo. 

No es lo mismo un parado de larga duración, que un nini sin ingresos , que un nini con ingresos, que un funcionario que un autónomo o alguien que vive de rentas, por lo que veo que mayormente nos movemos en el foro... 

Ahí cada uno sabrá el riesgo que toma, pero leyendo y viendo la situación por la que hemos pasado, quizás algunos vemos Bitcoin como una apuesta segura a largo plazo que no sabemos a dónde nos llevará, no creo todavía que nadie pueda afirmar su límite. 

Entiendo a los que dicen que no tiene valor intrínseco, que se irá a cero... Porque no han leído, ni comprendido ante lo que estamos. 
Y te digo más, me ha pasado como estudiante. Venir de la ciencia básica y pasar al mundo de la ciencia aplicada me metió en otro mundo, en ese nuevo mundo me sigo dando cuenta de que la ciencia básica es la que al final hace girar al mundo. 

El whitepaper de Bitcoin ahí está. Ahora hay gente que le está dando tantas posibilidades que yo confío en que van a salir. 

No sé si comprar a $10K fue un regalo y si comprar a $37K fue caro, si los que compren a $4K si es que cae son más listos, olé sus cojones, pero sigo pensando, si cae a esos niveles no entrarán, porque tienen miedo y no saben las verdaderas implicaciones. 

Tradear con Bitcoin es otra opción, no paro de ver chiquillos en tiktok, en twitter, diciendo "compra barato y vende caro". 
Si así alguno ha ganado dinero fiat, bien por él. 
Mi modo de vida es otro, es crear productos, ofrecer servicios y venderlos y con eso un día decidí apoyar otro sistema, con el que pobre no me voy a quedar, porque aunque confío en que será el dominante, si por cualquier cosa no lo fuera, seguiré teniendo mi trabajo que yo solito me he creado. 

El verdadero miedo es que algún día puedan hacerse con todo, con tu trabajo, con tu patrimonio y hasta con tu forma de pensar. 

No veo otra alternativa a luchar contra ellos, y si la hay, estoy abierto a leerlas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

314 bitcoins a un precio medio de 31,808 dólares. 

Ya podéis ir acumulando los que dudáis...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Nocoiner con el culo en llamas. Los que estáis esperando a entrar a comprar a precio de derribo lo lleváis clarinete.



Esto siempre lo habeis dicho y al final siempre se ha podido comprar, yo veo callendo a entre 10 y 15 sin problemas luego ya que vuelva a subir pues seguramente lo haga.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Ene 2021)

ai omá que perfect timing me marqué ayer mientras los agoreros nocoiners corrian como pollo sin cabeza.


----------



## Indignado (22 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> 3 ethers son 2 nominas de cualquier ciudadano medio. ¡Eso es mucho gas!



Si el BTC baja a 10K el ETH lo tendrías a 400 euros (por poner a un precio) y no al precio actual , yo pagaría con mucho gusto 3 ethers a una ballena si consigue derribar el precio a ese nivel


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> 314 bitcoins a un precio medio de 31,808 dólares.
> 
> Ya podéis ir acumulando los que dudáis...



Es que es evidente lo que está pasando... Y a poco que menean un poco el árbol caen las manos débiles como fruta madura. Por cierto, calcado el movimiento de 2017, subida vertical después de romper máximo anterior y llega corrección en ABC. Yo creo que ya está acabada la limpieza.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2021)

Fue muy bien coordinado ese fud, pero no va a superar al robo que se hizo en Marzo del año pasado en todos los activos...


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2021)

No tiraría cohetes por debajo de 34500$, pero por mi, ojalá tengas razón. De momento es rebote en bajista de cortísimo plazo.


----------



## Dula (22 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuanto vas palmando ?
> 
> Estas comprando en las rebajas para compensar perdidas y promedias o ya ni con un palo ?
> 
> Son dudas.



Una insignificancia para las cantidades que estáis acostumbrados a manejar. Soy novata, novatísima, y compré una pequeñísima cantidad el lunes cuando estaba abultadísimo y rondaba los 30.000 eurazos, más que nada para saber cómo iba este tema de las criptomonedas. 
Viendo que había comprado en el peor momento, cuando empezó ayer a caer en picado llegando a los 26.000 euros, volví a comprar otra pequeñísima cantidad. -Ahí si acerté o no, el tiempo lo dirá- Y ahí estoy, parada, leyendo todo lo que pasa por mis manos y viendo cómo actúa el personal. Y de momento no pienso hacer nada hasta que no tenga las cosas claras. Desde luego vender hasta que no tenga el valor que tenía cuando compré, no lo voy a hacer. Así tarde 10 años.


----------



## CuiBono (22 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Una insignificancia para las cantidades que estáis acostumbrados a manejar. Soy novata, novatísima, y compré una pequeñísima cantidad el lunes cuando estaba abultadísimo y rondaba los 30.000 eurazos, más que nada para saber cómo iba este tema de las criptomonedas.
> Viendo que había comprado en el peor momento, cuando empezó ayer a caer en picado llegando a los 26.000 euros, volví a comprar otra pequeñísima cantidad. -Ahí si acerté o no, el tiempo lo dirá- Y ahí estoy, parada, leyendo todo lo que pasa por mis manos y viendo cómo actúa el personal. Y de momento no pienso hacer nada hasta que no tenga las cosas claras. Desde luego vender hasta que no tenga el valor que tenía cuando compré, no lo voy a hacer. Así tarde 10 años.



Yo empecé a acumular en 2019 cuando rondaba los 4000 euros. subía a 7000 compraba y bajaba a 5000. Meses después estaba en 13.000 compraba y bajaba a 8000 un par de meses después. Hoy en día todas esas entradas son grandes ganancias. No se deje arrastrar por el corto plazo. Compre de forma gradual. Y espere resultados a años vista. Su cartera y su mente se lo agradecerán. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indignado (22 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es que es evidente lo que está pasando... Y a poco que menean un poco el árbol caen las manos débiles como fruta madura. Por cierto, calcado el movimiento de 2017, subida vertical después de romper máximo anterior y llega corrección en ABC. Yo creo que ya está acabada la limpieza.



Ostia no soy experto , pero ayer por la madrugada llego a 24 k euros y ahora ya esta a 27k euros , huele raro la verdad


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Ostia no soy experto , pero ayer por la madrugada llego a 24 k euros y ahora ya esta a 27k euros , huele raro la verdad



No es nada raro, ya han hecho la limpieza y siguen con las compras.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

*OKCoin integrará la red Lightning de Bitcoin en el primer trimestre

La función, agregada para aliviar la presión de las tarifas durante el mercado alcista de Bitcoin, podría estar activa dentro de un mes.*


OKCoin es el último intercambio de cifrado que admite la Lightning Network de Bitcoin.
Según los detalles compartidos con CoinDesk, el intercambio se encuentra en las fases finales de integración de la red de escalado secundaria. Debería estar disponible en tres o cuatro semanas, dijo el equipo de OKCoin a CoinDesk.
“Hemos sido un intercambio de bitcoins desde 2013, y aunque estamos entusiasmados con [las finanzas descentralizadas] y otros activos, sabemos que el bitcoin es la base de toda la industria. La red de Bitcoin a menudo está congestionada y tiene altas tarifas de transacción, particularmente durante los mercados alcistas. " El CEO de OKCoin , Hong Fang, dijo a CoinDesk.

*OKCoin adopta Lightning*
Lightning Network es una pila de tecnología construida sobre Bitcoin que facilita transacciones más rápidas y económicas que la red principal de Bitcoin.

Esta integración significa que OKCoin puede reducir los mínimos de depósito de bitcoin en Lightning a 0.000001 BTC ($ 0.03), mientras que el máximo de retiro es de $ 750. Los representantes de OKCoin le dijeron a CoinDesk que los depósitos de Lightning Network aparecerán en los saldos regulares de bitcoin de los usuarios, y que los usuarios solo tienen que pagar las tarifas de Lightning Network (generalmente centavos) cuando se retiran. 


*Intercambios de Bitcoin Lightning Network*

OKCoin no es el único intercambio que lleva a Lightning al nuevo año.

A finales de 2020, Kraken Exchange anunció que lanzaría soporte para la red en algún momento de la primera mitad de 2021. Poco después del nuevo año, CoinCorner , con sede en el Reino Unido , integró la solución para los usuarios de su intercambio después de tenerla como opción de pago en su complemento comercial durante algunos meses.

El impulso se está construyendo para la utilidad de Lightning Network como una rampa de entrada y salida instantánea y barata para los intercambios. Bitfinex, que atiende a una clientela internacional pero está cerrado a los usuarios de EE. UU., Fue uno de los primeros intercambios en ofrecer depósitos y retiros de Lightning Network. River Financial, exclusivo de EE. UU., También ofrece la funcionalidad Lightning para sus usuarios.

OKCoin to Integrate Bitcoin's Lightning Network in Q1 - CoinDesk


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Ene 2021)

pues nada, consolidando los 33K$......poquito a poquito....para arriba.

ganando dinero desde ayer a la medianoche.

nocoiners gonna hate.

y con el culo en llamas os quedaréis.

si yo ayer compré 0,3 BTC y algo de ETH, leyendo a ratos......imaginaros lo que ha hecho alguien con más pasta y mejor información.

corred insensatos a comprar!!


----------



## Dula (22 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No es nada raro, ya han hecho la limpieza y siguen con las compras.



¿Significa eso que vuelve a subir?


----------



## mr nobody (22 Ene 2021)

para mi el precio al que han comprado esta semana Grayscale y Microstrategy marcan el nuevo suelo de BTC. Dudo mucho que volvamos a ver BTC por debajo de 31k


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Significa eso que vuelve a subir?



Si, y esto se va a repetir dos o tres veces más en la subida que viene.


----------



## Indignado (22 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Significa eso que vuelve a subir?



Ponte el cinturón y disfruta que vienen curvas hasta llegar a los 100K a finales de año


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No tiraría cohetes por debajo de 34500$, pero por mi, ojalá tengas razón. De momento es rebote en bajista de cortísimo plazo.



Es rebote del gato muerto para coger a las ultimas gacelillas.


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> En augur o omen se pueden hacer apuestas descentralizadas sobre cualquier cosa. Podemos apostar unos ethers a ver si bajan a ese X que decis.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Bitcoin va a bajar a 10k en 2021, yo apuesto 3 eth a que no. Hace?






Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto siempre lo habeis dicho y al final siempre se ha podido comprar, yo veo callendo a entre 10 y 15 sin problemas luego ya que vuelva a subir pues seguramente lo haga.



Si realmente crees eso, Acepta la apuesta, @Notrabajo34


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Si realmente crees eso, Acepta la apuesta, @Notrabajo34




Yo no he dicho que vaya a bajar a 10k he dicho que es rebote del gato muerto, puede bajar a 15 sin necesidad de bajar a 10-

Otra cosa es que no suelo hacer apuestas.

Otra cosa esa apuesta da mayor beneficio al que la ha propuesto no la veo como una apuesta justa.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

#Bitcoin bajó un 20% desde los máximos y el CEO de @MicroStrategy @michael_saylor está comprando la caída. Él dice que la criptomoneda podría reemplazar al oro, los bonos, el S&P 500 e incluso el Dow como índice monetario primario


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Ene 2021)

Pinta bien la cosa, esperemos que los asiáticos respeten, se superen los $34,500 y a subir... Los fines de semana somos los únicos "en el juego".


----------



## Gusman (22 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que vaya a bajar a 10k he dicho que es rebote del gato muerto, puede bajar a 15 sin necesidad de bajar a 10-
> 
> Otra cosa es que no suelo hacer apuestas.
> 
> Otra cosa esa apuesta da mayor beneficio al que la ha propuesto no la veo como una apuesta justa.



Eres un gallina. Aceptala si eres hombre.


----------



## Roninn (23 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Eres un gallina. Aceptala si eres hombre.



Es una apuesta envenenada la verdad. No creo que volvamos a ver ni los 25k


----------



## Maxos (23 Ene 2021)

Parece que los institucionales aún no están preparados para Bitcoin


----------



## _______ (23 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Parece que los institucionales aún no están preparados para Bitcoin



Fud para pardillos que no saben lo que es un bloque huérfano


----------



## Roninn (23 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Parece que los institucionales aún no están preparados para Bitcoin



Aqui el CEO de NexMex:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Es una apuesta envenenada la verdad. No creo que volvamos a ver ni los 25k



Pero en que hablais, yo hablo en euros no se si vosotros hablais de dolares, los 25 mil euros esta misma noche los vais a ver de nuevo.

Yo cuando digo que es una apuesta injusta es por que no se apuesta el mismo dinero, ya que dice que da 3 ethereum si baja eso a 10k pero si sube los gana, en realidad la apuesta es si baja de 10 k doy 4 ethereum que ya no valdran nada por que bajaran a la par que el bitcoin pero si sube me los dais a mi que entonces valdran 2000 euros o mas...........

No lo veo justo en ese sentido.

Pero vaya no creo que baje ahora mismo de esos 10k de euros salvo que nos hagan la de marzo que camino van de ello....... menudos pajarracos no sabemos ni en la que nos estan metiendo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Eres un gallina. Aceptala si eres hombre.



Eres tonto y en tu casa no lo saben, que gallina ni que nada, cuando he dicho yo que vaya a bajar de 10 mil euros el bitcoin, yo he dicho que baja no que baje de 10000 euros, yo lo veo en menos de 15 mil euros ya lo he dicho numerosas veces, 

Pero nada sigue persiguiendome por todos los hilos, seguramente sea costumbre en tu pais.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> #Bitcoin bajó un 20% desde los máximos y el CEO de @MicroStrategy @michael_saylor está comprando la caída. Él dice que la criptomoneda podría reemplazar al oro, los bonos, el S&P 500 e incluso el Dow como índice monetario primario




Me parece bien que compreis bitcoin no a estos precios de ahora, pero cuando tanto porculo dan con el oro es que el oro en cualquier momento da el pelotazo, yo de vosotros tambien me pillaria unas onzas por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Roninn (23 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero en que hablais, yo hablo en euros no se si vosotros hablais de dolares, los 25 mil euros esta misma noche los vais a ver de nuevo.
> 
> Yo cuando digo que es una apuesta injusta es por que no se apuesta el mismo dinero, ya que dice que da 3 ethereum si baja eso a 10k pero si sube los gana, en realidad la apuesta es si baja de 10 k doy 4 ethereum que ya no valdran nada por que bajaran a la par que el bitcoin pero si sube me los dais a mi que entonces valdran 2000 euros o mas...........
> 
> ...



Si,disculpa, hablo en dolares,la costumbre.

Correcto, la apuesta si la ganas tu serian unos 1200$ y si la ganase yo con un eth a 0.1 ratio de btc a 50k-100k$ serian unos 15k$-30k$. Puro veneno


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Ene 2021)

@Gallina34


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Ene 2021)

@Gallina34 que vamos parriba ya!!!!!


----------



## calaminox (23 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me parece bien que compreis bitcoin no a estos precios de ahora, pero cuando tanto porculo dan con el oro es que el oro en cualquier momento da el pelotazo, yo de vosotros tambien me pillaria unas onzas por lo que pueda pasar.



Gracias...pero te recomiendo el video de max keiser sobre ello...es una injusticia lo que pasa con el oro...no obstante intentare comprar , gr5acias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Gracias...pero te recomiendo el video de max keiser sobre ello...es una injusticia lo que pasa con el oro...no obstante intentare comprar , gr5acias.



Pero es que no me fio de lo que digan en ningun sitio ni max keiser ni nadie, de todas maneras este tambien lo que dice es que en el momento que lo de los papeles con el oro se acabe el oro subiria una bestialidad, dice que si esta regalado es por la bolsa y los trapicheos de la gente potente que controla todo eso.

Habra que tener un poco de todo en la medida que uno pueda y ver que pasa.

El bitcoin puede dar el pelotazo y ponerse en lo que quiera es muy posible, ya ha dado muchos pelotazos y puede seguir dandolos pero tambien puede ser una trampa para tener otros activos a precios mas bajos, por ejemplo el oro.

Tambien el max keiser ha dicho algunas veces que el oro, la plata y el bitcoin serian la ostia juntos e invencibles, luego un par de meses mas tarde relega los metales...... ese esta peor que yo, cada dia se levanta pensando algo diferente.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> yo de vosotros tambien me pillaria unas onzas por lo que pueda pasar.



Qué cansinos con el oro.
El oro ya no es lo que era, de oro se sacan un puñao de toneladas cada dia, el oro no se puede enviar por internet, el oro pesa mucho, tienes que llevarlo al joyero para que te diga los kilates o para saber si de verdad es oro.

Admitidlo ya: El oro, comparadao con el bitcoin, es una mierda como reserva de valor. Y cada gramo de oro que tengáis valdrá menos cada día porque la gente lista se va dando cuenta de que conserva mejor su valor con bitcoins que con oro.

El oro le gusta a los gitanos porque brilla.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Qué cansinos con el oro.
> El oro ya no es lo que era, de oro se sacan un puñao de toneladas cada dia, el oro no se puede enviar por internet, el oro pesa mucho, tienes que llevarlo al joyero para que te diga los kilates o para saber si de verdad es oro.
> 
> Admitidlo ya: El oro, comparadao con el bitcoin, es una mierda como reserva de valor. Y cada gramo de oro que tengáis valdrá menos cada día porque la gente lista se va dando cuenta de que conserva mejor su valor con bitcoins que con oro.
> ...



Yo he comprado oro en alemania asi que si se puede enviar por internet, lo compre por internet y en unos dias estaba en casa, cual es la diferencia ?

Tienes que llevarlo al joyero......... claro no puedes comprar unas ampollas que te sirven por decenios o una maquina que te diga los kt que tiene que te va a durar años.

La gente lista compra bitcoin para especular y comprar oro con el dinero que sacan de esa especulacion, no hay mas.........


----------



## Josar (23 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eres tonto y en tu casa no lo saben, que gallina ni que nada, cuando he dicho yo que vaya a bajar de 10 mil euros el bitcoin, yo he dicho que baja no que baje de 10000 euros, yo lo veo en menos de 15 mil euros ya lo he dicho numerosas veces,
> 
> Pero nada sigue persiguiendome por todos los hilos, seguramente sea costumbre en tu pais.



Eres muy pesado tío, eres el que menos sabe y mas tonterías escribes 

Pon una fecha para los 15k y cuando no los toque pirate


----------



## uhnitas (23 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Eres muy pesado tío, eres el que menos sabe y mas tonterías escribes
> 
> Pon una fecha para los 15k y cuando no los toque pirate



Es un Dunning-Krueger de manual.


----------



## johntaylor1900 (23 Ene 2021)

Quiero abrir una cuenta bancaria asociada a Coinbase, alguien me puede recomendar un país y un banco, donde pueda abrir esta cuenta y donde me garanticen confidencialidad bancaria. Necesito abrir esta cuenta bancaria fuera de mi país, porque en el país que vivo, el hecho de tener Bitcoins, ocasiona un impuesto alto. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Eres muy pesado tío, eres el que menos sabe y mas tonterías escribes
> 
> Pon una fecha para los 15k y cuando no los toque pirate




Pon tu una fecha para los 500k y cuando no los toque te piras tambien.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Ene 2021)

Algún día todos... (en vuestra wallet favorita)


----------



## calaminox (23 Ene 2021)

johntaylor1900 dijo:


> Quiero abrir una cuenta bancaria asociada a Coinbase, alguien me puede recomendar un país y un banco, donde pueda abrir esta cuenta y donde me garanticen confidencialidad bancaria. Necesito abrir esta cuenta bancaria fuera de mi país, porque en el país que vivo, el hecho de tener Bitcoins, ocasiona un impuesto alto. Gracias de antemano.



Todos los participantes de este foro, te recomendamos que pagues los impuestos de la legalidad vigente, y si eso no es así, lo hagas bajo tu responsabilidad ya que la persona que esta bajo el alias de quien escribe por si algun juez o policia ve este foro, cumple con la legalidad vigente y te recomienda encarecidamente que lo hagas.


----------



## Roninn (23 Ene 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Todos los participantes de este foro, te recomendamos que pagues los impuestos de la legalidad vigente, y si eso no es así, lo hagas bajo tu responsabilidad ya que la persona que esta bajo el alias de quien escribe por si algun juez o policia ve este foro, cumple con la legalidad vigente y te recomienda encarecidamente que lo hagas.



Yo realmente pienso pagar los impuestos que me tocan pero lo que cada vez dudo mas y mas es en vender todas mis shitcoins. El gobierno socialcomunista y NWO me tienen acojonado.

Reinvertir en vivienda en España? Jaja
Abrir negocio aqui? Jaja
Tener cuentas con mas de 100k en España? Jaja

Y rio por no llorar.

Si no fuese por la familia venderia mis propiedades a los moros y me iria a Nueva Zelanda. Politica de tierra quemada y tal


----------



## Josar (23 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pon tu una fecha para los 500k y cuando no los toque te piras tambien.



Yo no vengo hablar de precios como tu, yo utilizo la tecnología me da igual que se quede a este precio 

A diferencia de ti, llevo aquí muchos años


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Yo realmente pienso pagar los impuestos que me tocan pero lo que cada vez dudo mas y mas es en vender todas mis shitcoins. El gobierno socialcomunista y NWO me tienen acojonado.
> 
> Reinvertir en vivienda en España? Jaja
> Abrir negocio aqui? Jaja
> ...



Yo llevo años insistiendo a mi familia para que vendan todo lo inmobiliario, que encima está todo concentrado en una capital de provincia mediana, y no hay manera, especialmente con el nuevo gobierno. Está claro que van a legislar para disminuir la rentabilidad de la inversión inmobiliaria en un país en el que la mitad de la población como mínimo ve este tipo de inversión como especulación y a los caseros como mafiosos


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Ene 2021)

me arrepiento de no haber comprado más BTC joder...y ETH.

su puta madre, el timing bueno...pero tendria que haber comprado más!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> me arrepiento de no haber comprado más BTC joder...y ETH.
> 
> su puta madre, el timing bueno...pero tendria que haber comprado más!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




Nunca es suficiente. Aunque hubieras metido más estarías arrepentido por no haber metido aun más.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> me arrepiento de no haber comprado más BTC joder...y ETH.
> 
> su puta madre, el timing bueno...pero tendria que haber comprado más!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




Lo veo en pocas semanas en menos de 18000 euros el bitcoin, no se en cuanto compraste pero si aguantas lo vas a poder comprar por debajo de este precio.


----------



## stuka (24 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Yo realmente pienso pagar los impuestos que me tocan pero lo que cada vez dudo mas y mas es en vender todas mis shitcoins. El gobierno socialcomunista y NWO me tienen acojonado.
> 
> Reinvertir en vivienda en España? Jaja
> Abrir negocio aqui? Jaja
> ...




*"Si no fuese por la familia venderia mis propiedades a los moros y me iria a Nueva Zelanda. Politica de tierra quemada y tal"*

¿Quién quiere a alguien como tú en Nueva Zelanda, guapito de cara?


----------



## Roninn (24 Ene 2021)

stuka dijo:


> *"Si no fuese por la familia venderia mis propiedades a los moros y me iria a Nueva Zelanda. Politica de tierra quemada y tal"*
> 
> ¿Quién quiere a alguien como tú en Nueva Zelanda, guapito de cara?



¿Y este ataque ad hominen de la nada?¿Estas proyectando alguna inseguridad o que te pasa?

En fin, como dicen en mi tierra: "Pagando San Pedro canta". Suerte con lo tuyo


_Generally, there are two different streams leading to citizenship in New Zealand by Investment:
_

_an investment of at least NZ $3 million over a 4 year period or_
_NZ $10 million over a 3 year period_


----------



## stuka (24 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> ¿Y este ataque ad hominen de la nada?¿Estas proyectando alguna inseguridad o que te pasa?
> 
> En fin, como dicen en mi tierra: "Pagando San Pedro canta". Suerte con lo tuyo
> 
> ...




Tontiiiiiin…te estoy haciendo un favor, para que veas la realidad.

Precisamente Nueva Zelanda, donde están comprando propiedades los castuzos y élites como tito Gates no quieren a moritos con una mano delante y otra detrás.

No te quieren a ti ni a mí. No es un ataque personal.


----------



## Roninn (24 Ene 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Tontiiiiiin…te estoy haciendo un favor, para que veas la realidad.
> 
> Precisamente Nueva Zelanda, donde están comprando propiedades los castuzos y élites como tito Gates no quieren a moritos con una mano delante y otra detrás.
> 
> No te quieren a ti ni a mí. No es un ataque personal.



Ok, ok. No descarrilemos el hilo


----------



## Thundercat (24 Ene 2021)

yo he vendido BTC a 33500, ETH ya vendí, me quedan solo IOTAS y XRP. También estoy en un scalpeo, me he puesto largo en el par ETH/BTC y estoy de momento en positivo aunque poco.. Tengo ganas de que se acabe esto pa poder regularizar la pasta y meterla en fondos.


----------



## stuka (24 Ene 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> yo he vendido BTC a 33500, ETH ya vendí, me quedan solo IOTAS y XRP. También estoy en un scalpeo, me he puesto largo en el par ETH/BTC y estoy de momento en positivo aunque poco.. Tengo ganas de que se acabe esto pa poder regularizar la pasta y meterla en fondos.




Especifiquemos: tú has vendido unas milésimas de bitcoños con un precio nominal de 33.500 pavos. Resultado: cuatro céntimos.


----------



## ledesma (24 Ene 2021)

Si realizo una operación de venta con beneficio, al pasar a euros hay que declararlo y pagar el correspondiente % ¿Como se contempla el caso de que una operación de venta con beneficio, el trader te lo ingrese en satoshis y no en euros?


----------



## Roninn (24 Ene 2021)

A ver... SOPR es algo asi como beneficio de venta entre traders. Si la linea tiende abajo tocando el 1 como por ejemplo ahora significa que la mayoria de actores que han entrado en la media movil de 24h (?)pierden pasta si venden ahora. En un bull run los inversores esperan a ganar dinero y no vender en perdidas por lo cual esto llevaria a que las ventas se reducen hasta que no lleguemos a nuevos niveles donde realizar beneficios.

Me corrijan si eso.

Segun los comments: Hipoteticamente 64k$ para abril. La ultima vez que SOPR toco 1 fue en Octubre e hizo un x2 en 60 dias.


----------



## tastas (24 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Segun los comments: Hipoteticamente 64k$ para abril. La ultima vez que SOPR toco 1 fue en Octubre e hizo un x2 en 60 dias.



Fue en octubre.
Burbuja lo predijo.


----------



## MIP (24 Ene 2021)

Interesante artículo sobre cómo usar el ahora inactivo OP_CAT en combinación con las firmas Schnorr para conseguir covenants.

so some railing sail assails

Hace tiempo ya comenté acá el BIP119, con la propuesta de como implementar covenants con OP_CSV

bitcoin/bips

Esta última sería mucho más ambiciosa que la primera, pero más compleja de implementar también.


----------



## Maxos (24 Ene 2021)

ledesma dijo:


> Si realizo una operación de venta con beneficio, al pasar a euros hay que declararlo y pagar el correspondiente % ¿Como se contempla el caso de que una operación de venta con beneficio, el trader te lo ingrese en satoshis y no en euros?



Hay que aplicar el precio en euros en el momento de la operación. Como no hay un tipo de cambio oficial, sería el mismo precio al que vendiste los BTC.


----------



## Maxos (24 Ene 2021)

Por fin parece que la mempool empieza a vaciarse, que vaya mes llevamos.


----------



## Thundercat (24 Ene 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Especifiquemos: tú has vendido unas milésimas de bitcoños con un precio nominal de 33.500 pavos. Resultado: cuatro céntimos.



touché


----------



## tastas (24 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Por fin parece que la mempool empieza a vaciarse, que vaya mes llevamos.



Ni se vacía ni se llena. Entrar al siguiente bloque tiene un precio y es normal que haya cola. Lo sería aún más si el código no limitara a 1sat/vbyte todas las transacciones cuando perfectamente podrían estar aceptando transacciones de 0.5 sat/vbyte (otra cosa es que los nodos aceptaran transmitir esa morralla).


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Ene 2021)

Por si os olvidaba chavales: meted todo el BTC que podais en una cold wallet y no lo toqueis hasta de aqui 5 anhos. Luego me podeis citar.


----------



## calaminox (24 Ene 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Por si os olvidaba chavales: meted todo el BTC que podais en una cold wallet y no lo toqueis hasta de aqui 5 anhos. Luego me podeis citar.



Yo empeze en 2018 a finales el dca...aproveche el covid para hacer compras triples ( mi dca es mes a mes) esa parte fue hasta Octubre de 2020, despues el dca fue de ethereum y btc...la parte primera hasta unos años ni tocarla...este año hare dca un mes btc y otro eth...si me hace falta saco alguna utilidad de esto...pero entre que estamos encerrados y el año 2020 fue muy bueno de dinero ( en marzo me hago mi casa y pago al contado) seguiremos...gracias a todos.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Interesante artículo sobre cómo usar el ahora inactivo OP_CAT en combinación con las firmas Schnorr para conseguir covenants.
> 
> so some railing sail assails
> 
> ...



En cristiano para tontos, ¿Que mejoras se consiguen con la implementación esa?


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Ene 2021)

Si sigue así, $100K entre abril y septiembre. 





Precio actual: por debajo de $33k...


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Ene 2021)

Hoy el FUD en twitter es sobre la Lightning Network...

Algunos quieren pumpear sus shitcoins a toda costa.


----------



## MIP (24 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En cristiano para tontos, ¿Que mejoras se consiguen con la implementación esa?



Un covenant es un tipo de smart contract que permite fijar ciertas condiciones sobre como gastar unos bitcoins en el futuro. 

El ejemplo mas trivial es determinar a priori que una salida se deba gastar solo en una cantidad prefijada o a una dirección especifica (cuando se quiera gastar o con un mínimo de tiempo si usamos time locks)

Como es un asunto delicado hasta ahora bitcoin no había implementado las operaciones necesarias para soportarlo, pero ahora parece que lo ven mas claro y ya hay propuestas. 

Asi en sencillo, los covenant permitirían implementar depositos tipo “vault”, o mejorar la creación y backups de canales de LN, entre otros usos.


----------



## Indignado (24 Ene 2021)

BTC: bulbos o reserva de valor?

Aprovecho para preguntar si alguien conoce algo parecido a uniswap pero BTC


----------



## tastas (24 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> BTC: bulbos o reserva de valor?
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntar si alguien conoce algo parecido a uniswap pero BTC



Rskswap


----------



## _______ (24 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Un covenant es un tipo de smart contract que permite fijar ciertas condiciones sobre como gastar unos bitcoins en el futuro.
> 
> El ejemplo mas trivial es determinar a priori que una salida se deba gastar solo en una cantidad prefijada o a una dirección especifica (cuando se quiera gastar o con un mínimo de tiempo si usamos time locks)
> 
> ...



Pero esa posibilidad de un envío en un tiempo futuro de BTC a a la dirección Y ya existía desde el principio no? Solo que había que saber programarlo


Significa lo que dices que ahora el usuario medio podrá programar sin dificultades un envío de x BTC a la dirección y en un determinado momento futuro? 


Also.... 

Pongamos que de aquí a un tiempo considero que mis holdings son suficientes y dejó por un tiempo de remar en la galera por cash. 
Cual es la mejor manera de ir gastando shatoshis para el día a día? Me refiero a pagos necesarios puedo necesitar comida pagos con tarjeta cash
. . 

Es bitwala una buena opción? Para vender shatoshis por euros? Iban aleman creo


Otra sería comprar tarjetas regalo amszon o de cadenas que lo permitan


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ene 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Ni se vacía ni se llena. Entrar al siguiente bloque tiene un precio y es normal que haya cola. Lo sería aún más si el código no limitara a 1sat/vbyte todas las transacciones cuando perfectamente podrían estar aceptando transacciones de 0.5 sat/vbyte (otra cosa es que los nodos aceptaran transmitir esa morralla).



Ojo que no existe tal limitación de 1 sat/b en el código. Es el valor por defecto, pero puedes cambiarlo a lo que quieras. Mi nodo lo tengo configurado a 0.1 sat/b


----------



## tastas (24 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ojo que no existe tal limitación de 1 sat/b en el código. Es el valor por defecto, pero puedes cambiarlo a lo que quieras. Mi nodo lo tengo configurado a 0.1 sat/b



Gracias, no lo sabía. Pensaba que era más complejo de cambiar.
La mayoría de wallets igualmente lo toman como limitación.


----------



## Red Star (24 Ene 2021)

ATENSIÓN: LOS OSOS GUANOSOS ATACAN DE NUEVO.


----------



## Indignado (24 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ATENSIÓN: LOS OSOS GUANOSOS ATACAN DE NUEVO.



Oyga , que alguien me explique la razón de que ETH sube y BTC baja ,me parece raro ¿es normal?


----------



## Dula (24 Ene 2021)

¿Creéis que esto va a seguir despeñándose o remontará? Maldita mi mala suerte por el día en que me metí en este tinglado


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Creéis que esto va a seguir despeñándose o remontará? Maldita mi mala suerte por el día en que me metí en este tinglado



Jesúcristo que patético.
Cálmate hija que está a 31300.


----------



## Llorón (24 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Creéis que esto va a seguir despeñándose o remontará? Maldita mi mala suerte por el día en que me metí en este tinglado



Mañana el bitcoin valdrá 0$ vende ya


----------



## Pinovski (24 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Creéis que esto va a seguir despeñándose o remontará? Maldita mi mala suerte por el día en que me metí en este tinglado


----------



## Amapizpis (24 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ATENSIÓN: LOS OSOS GUANOSOS ATACAN DE NUEVO.



Ultima oportunidad para comprar antes del verdadero bull run, lo de ahora es como los 2k que alcanzo en verano de 2017, nada comparado con los 20k


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Creéis que esto va a seguir despeñándose o remontará? Maldita mi mala suerte por el día en que me metí en este tinglado



Vende que se hunde todo.


----------



## mr nobody (24 Ene 2021)

Os esta costando comprar btc en los exchanges? hay escasez real? os ponen trabas?


----------



## Satoshi (24 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Creéis que esto va a seguir despeñándose o remontará? Maldita mi mala suerte por el día en que me metí en este tinglado



Vende ya que se esta yendo a cero!!! Compraste con retraso y claramente venderás tambien con retraso.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Ene 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Os esta costando comprar btc en los exchanges? hay escasez real? os ponen trabas?



En Binance 0 problemas por el momento.


----------



## Roninn (24 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Oyga , que alguien me explique la razón de que ETH sube y BTC baja ,me parece raro ¿es normal?



BTC ha doblado su ath. Eth apenas la ha tocado. Cuando Eth pase el ath empieza el price discovery y fiesta de las alts
Las ballenas siguen siendo traders, si se espera una lateralidad en btc no tendras ganancias ni con apalancamiento por lo que parte se pasa a las alts. Por los datos que comentan el flujo a eth viene de viejas ballenas de btc no de los institucionales.
Actualmente eth es comprar satos baratos.

O no.


----------



## Sk666 (24 Ene 2021)




----------



## Xάος (24 Ene 2021)

Tengo 100€ eurillos que no necesito, ¿es buen momento para entrar ahora?


----------



## MIP (24 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Pero esa posibilidad de un envío en un tiempo futuro de BTC a a la dirección Y ya existía desde el principio no? Solo que había que saber programarlo
> 
> 
> Significa lo que dices que ahora el usuario medio podrá programar sin dificultades un envío de x BTC a la dirección y en un determinado momento futuro?



No, cuando digo en el futuro quiero decir que tu defines la condición de gasto antes de hacer el gasto en sí, el cual sucederá más adelante en un momento indeterminado del futuro. 

Pero si la red detecta que intentas gastar la salida con el contrato covenant de un modo que este no permite, el script no cuadrará y no se cumplirá la condición de gasto. 

Lo de añadir un timelock es una opción adicional interesante, pero es algo que ya existía.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (24 Ene 2021)

Xάος dijo:


> Tengo 100€ eurillos que no necesito, ¿es buen momento para entrar ahora?



No teneis maquina tragaperras en vuestro barrio?


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Creéis que esto va a seguir despeñándose o remontará? Maldita mi mala suerte por el día en que me metí en este tinglado



de charo a charo....


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Ene 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> de charo a charo....



La tenía silenciada, luego bloqueada. Y ahora me la encuentro aquí, esto quiere decir algo...


----------



## romanillo (25 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Creéis que esto va a seguir despeñándose o remontará? Maldita mi mala suerte por el día en que me metí en este tinglado



Despeñamiento a los 15000 casi seguro.

¿ Cuanto has metido ?


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Ene 2021)

ETH ahí sus huevos


----------



## Dula (25 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Despeñamiento a los 15000 casi seguro.
> 
> ¿ Cuanto has metido ?



Una ridiculez. Cien eurillos de nada para probar. Pero lo hice cuando estaba en 29.000 euros.
Yo espero que te equivoques y no llegue a eso. De todas formas no pienso sacarlo, tarde el tiempo que tarde, hasta recuperar el valor que tenía cuando lo compré más las comisiones.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Una ridiculez. Cien eurillos de nada para probar. Pero lo hice cuando estaba en 29.000 euros.
> Yo espero que te equivoques y no llegue a eso. De todas formas no pienso sacarlo, tarde el tiempo que tarde, hasta recuperar el valor que tenía cuando lo compré más las comisiones.




Joder asi de pobres estais que no podeis dormir por 100 euros ?

Mis padres se dejaban mas en loteria y yo no tanto pero en algunas mierdas echo y eso si que es casi tirar el dinero.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Una ridiculez. Cien eurillos de nada para probar. Pero lo hice cuando estaba en 29.000 euros.
> Yo espero que te equivoques y no llegue a eso. De todas formas no pienso sacarlo, tarde el tiempo que tarde, hasta recuperar el valor que tenía cuando lo compré más las comisiones.



¿Será una broma, no?


----------



## Llorón (25 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Será una broma, no?



Creo que no.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2021)

Llorón dijo:


> Creo que no.



Perfecta definición de manos débiles entonces...


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Ene 2021)

jajjajajajjajajaj.

que? como estáis?

rebalanceando mi cartera me hallo esperando.el.proximo dip.

que cafelitos más ricos ojú....viendo subir mis BTC/ETH


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Una ridiculez. Cien eurillos de nada para probar. Pero lo hice cuando estaba en 29.000 euros.
> Yo espero que te equivoques y no llegue a eso. De todas formas no pienso sacarlo, tarde el tiempo que tarde, hasta recuperar el valor que tenía cuando lo compré más las comisiones.



estarás troleando no?


----------



## Indignado (25 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Una ridiculez. Cien eurillos de nada para probar. Pero lo hice cuando estaba en 29.000 euros.
> Yo espero que te equivoques y no llegue a eso. De todas formas no pienso sacarlo, tarde el tiempo que tarde, hasta recuperar el valor que tenía cuando lo compré más las comisiones.



Jaja el otro día puse 200 euros a 2 cryptos que ni me acuerdo su nombre 

venga que ya tenemos los *28k* euros


----------



## Mig29 (25 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> jajjajajajjajajaj.
> 
> que? como estáis?
> 
> ...



Yo igual, me arrepiento de no haber cargado más.


Dula dijo:


> Una ridiculez. Cien eurillos de nada para probar. Pero lo hice cuando estaba en 29.000 euros.
> Yo espero que te equivoques y no llegue a eso. De todas formas no pienso sacarlo, tarde el tiempo que tarde, hasta recuperar el valor que tenía cuando lo compré más las comisiones.



Si por 100€ no duerme, hágame caso y no meta su dinero aquí, lo primero es tener la cabeza fría.
Todo lo demás es perder el dinero seguro.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Ene 2021)

Flipo, 100 € de mierda y preocupándose de si sube o baja jajajaja.
Olvidáos de gráficas, precios y mierdas, Bitcoin no va de eso.


----------



## Animalico (25 Ene 2021)

Llevo una puta semana para que me validen la cuenta en Coinbase ¿Es normal? En Binance la tenía el mismo día que me la cree.


----------



## Dula (25 Ene 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Yo igual, me arrepiento de no haber cargado más.
> 
> Si por 100€ no duerme, hágame caso y no meta su dinero aquí, lo primero es tener la cabeza fría.
> Todo lo demás es perder el dinero seguro.



¡No te fastidia! ¿No pretenderás que meta 200.000 euros la primera vez, así con todo el cuajo? 
Pues para entrenarme, voy sobrada.
Por cierto: parece que va para arriba


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ene 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> Llevo una puta semana para que me validen la cuenta en Coinbase ¿Es normal? En Binance la tenía el mismo día que me la cree.



A mí en Bittrex me la validaron hace unos días...despúes de 3 años   
Afortunadamente aprendí a encontrar otros métodos más baratos y anónimos, que los exchanges.
Suerte con Coinbase


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ene 2021)

Tú lo que eres es un vago, desde luego. Típico hispañistaní que insulta a cualquiera.
Revisa los post del hilo, imbécil


----------



## Polonia Viva (25 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Una ridiculez. Cien eurillos de nada para probar. Pero lo hice cuando estaba en 29.000 euros.
> Yo espero que te equivoques y no llegue a eso. De todas formas no pienso sacarlo, tarde el tiempo que tarde, hasta recuperar el valor que tenía cuando lo compré más las comisiones.





Si por 100€ te pones así precisamente en uno de los periodos menos volátiles del BTC que recuerdo sinceramente creo que lo tuyo es invertir en bienes ilíquidos cuyo valor no puedas ver en una pantalla como cambia a tiempo real. No hay nada malo en ello ojo, de hecho la inmensa mayoría de la población es así, por eso es tan popular la inversión inmobiliaria.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¡No te fastidia! ¿No pretenderás que meta 200.000 euros la primera vez, así con todo el cuajo?
> Pues para entrenarme, voy sobrada.
> Por cierto: parece que va para arriba



Por algo se empieza, eso es cierto.

Ahora una opción sería leer e intentar comprender a fondo el whitepaper de Bitcoin (está subido a muchos sitios), seguir a gente en Twitter como Adam Back, hacer búsquedas en tu buscador favorito sobre Lightning Network, el DCA... Así para continuar.

También hay un hilo muy interesante en Burbuja que es de aplicaciones no monetarias.

Dejar de seguir gráficas, cuentas que solo indican el precio y especuladores, ayuda por un tiempo.

Luego si quieres puedes volver a ver a Max Keiser, a Willy Woo y otros que analizan la tendencia de Bitcoin...

Tradear con Bitcoin esperando que tus 100€ se conviertan en 200€ en una semana, no va a suceder. Puede que durante la semana pasada hayan pasado al cambio a 80€ y ahora estén subiendo. Calma, no los vas a perder, no se van a ir a cero. A menos que lo tengas en un exchange de dudosa reputación, si has tenido cuidado, no vas a perder tus satoshis.

Intenta no ver el precio cada momento, es difícil, es la primera vez, quizás para ti 100€ es una cantidad significativa... Es normal.

Es cierto que aquí mismo estamos muchas veces con que si el soporte o la resistencia de $34,5K, que si ATH... Lees a gente diciendo que se va a $20K... Pero una vez que has entendido las primeras lecturas, aprovechas para disfrutar el viaje con calma, sabiendo que tus euros a largo plazo estarán seguros.


----------



## Dula (25 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Por algo se empieza, eso es cierto.
> 
> Ahora una opción sería leer e intentar comprender a fondo el whitepaper de Bitcoin (está subido a muchos sitios), seguir a gente en Twitter como Adam Back, hacer búsquedas en tu buscador favorito sobre Lightning Network, el DCA... Así para continuar.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Tomo nota.


----------



## Animalico (25 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> A mí en Bittrex me la validaron hace unos días...despúes de 3 años
> Afortunadamente aprendí a encontrar otros métodos más baratos y anónimos, que los exchanges.
> Suerte con Coinbase



Los exchanges los utilizo para comprar cryptos con dinero FIAT, ¿Cuál es la forma más barata y anónima que comentas?
Gracias.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ene 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> Los exchanges los utilizo para comprar cryptos con dinero FIAT, ¿Cuál es la forma más barata y anónima que comentas?
> Gracias.



Hay muchas, dependiendo de la cantidad que quieras comprar: localbitcoins, bisq, cajeros, en persona, tarjetas regalo, tarjetas debito sin kyc.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Ene 2021)

Hoy empieza una semana en la que nos darán más pistas... 

Criptomonedas estarán presentes en la Agenda de Davos 2021

Se dice que podrían hablar sobre Bitcoin como valor de reserva mundial en el Foro Económico de Davos, aunque se rumorea que ya lo hacen en privado. 


Por ahora vuelven a confirmar lo que sabemos, más teletrabajo, más distanciamiento social, la industria de los videojuegos va a ser enorme, la telemedicina será tendencia, la educación a distancia, la realidad virtual... 

El futuro de la cuarta revolución industrial es un presente, Bitcoin estará en ella y le van a tener que hacer hueco en su agenda sí o sí.


----------



## Maxos (25 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hay muchas, dependiendo de la cantidad que quieras comprar: localbitcoins, bisq, cajeros, en persona, tarjetas regalo, tarjetas debito sin kyc.



Estas son más anónimas, pero suelen ser más caras.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Ene 2021)

Marathon invierte 150 millones de Dólares en comprar 4,812.66 BTC. 

Un precio medio de aprox 31,167 dólares por Bitcoin. 

Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. 

Marathon Invests $150 Million in Bitcoin :: Marathon Patent Group (MARA)


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Marathon invierte 150 millones de Dólares en comprar 4,812.66 BTC.
> 
> Un precio medio de aprox 31,167 dólares por Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



La conclusión es que poco a poco empiezan a meter el hocico los inversores institucionales, y entramos en una nueva fase. Hasta ahora el ecosistema se nutría de inversores minoristas (algunos los llaman frikis, autistas de mierda, virgendoritos, etc), que son los que tienen el 90% de los bitcoñitos y que holdean pase lo que pase. Ahora solo queda un 10% de bitcoñitos para el resto del mundo, así que ya sabéis, daos prisa que en tren va a salir ya y no espera a nadie.

PD: cuando empiecen los GAFA/Microsoft/etc vamos a flipar, esto será un "tonto el último".


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2021)

Más claro agua. Al final van a acabar haciendo todas lo mismo porque no confían en el dólar. Cuando MicroStrategy compró se abrió la veda, si una empresa hace eso, todos los demás ceos van a acabar imitándolo.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Estas son más anónimas, pero suelen ser más caras.



Para empezar no es cierto que un cajero o localbitcoins o quedar con alguien e intercambiar, sea más caro que Coinbase.
Pero es que aunque lo fueran, vale la pena ser anónimo por ahorrarte unos euros, llegado el caso, no jodamos.

Mi primera compra en cajero en un país caribeño hace algunos años ya, me cobraron un 7% de comisión. 
Volvería a pagar.la sin dudar. 

Nadie sabe lo que compré en aquellas tandas, ni la hacienda de aquel país, ni la hacienda del actual donde vivo, ni la hacienda de donde nací, ni mis parejas, ni mis amigos, ni nadie. 
Eso vale dinero. Al menos para mí.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ene 2021)

De momento la semana arranca también con interés, con el Putibex 35 cayendo a plomo este 2021, junto a los metales.
Los que no estáis aquí por los memes o la tecnología, estáis también de enhorabuena


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Ene 2021)

Ya hablan de tokenización. Quizás y solo quizás ya han elegido Ethereum...

CBDCs y Bitcoin como reserva de valor...

Resetting Digital Currencies (Option 1)


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ya hablan de tokenización. Quizás y solo quizás ya han elegido Ethereum...
> 
> CBDCs y Bitcoin como reserva de valor...
> 
> Resetting Digital Currencies (Option 1)



Cuidado, que tokenizar lo pueden hacer muchas.


----------



## Maxos (25 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para empezar no es cierto que un cajero o localbitcoins o quedar con alguien e intercambiar, sea más caro que Coinbase.
> Pero es que aunque lo fueran, vale la pena ser anónimo por ahorrarte unos euros, llegado el caso, no jodamos.
> 
> Mi primera compra en cajero en un país caribeño hace algunos años ya, me cobraron un 7% de comisión.
> ...



Claro que es importante el anonimato, y vale la pena pagar un poco más.
Pero o bien consigues mejor precio a cambio de perder anonimato o bien consigues anonimato a cambio de un precio mayor.
En localbitcoins, bisq, cajeros... el precio y las comisiones suelen ser más altos que en exchanges.


----------



## Gusman (25 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Joder asi de pobres estais que no podeis dormir por 100 euros ?
> 
> Mis padres se dejaban mas en loteria y yo no tanto pero en algunas mierdas echo y eso si que es casi tirar el dinero.



Yo me gasto mas en cubatas cualquier noche.


----------



## mr nobody (25 Ene 2021)

Tener btc esta muy bien, yo mismo poseo algo, pero vamos hacia una tecnocracia y creo que tener algo de metales tambien es importante para poder hacer algunas transacciones totalmente offline.


----------



## Maxos (25 Ene 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Tener btc esta muy bien, yo mismo poseo algo, pero vamos hacia una tecnocracia y creo que tener algo de metales tambien es importante para poder hacer algunas transacciones totalmente offline.



Lo mejor es diversificar, tener todo en BTC y despreciar el oro es un error, igual que lo contrario.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (25 Ene 2021)

Claro, el oro brilla. jajaja


----------



## Animalico (25 Ene 2021)

¿Algún exchange para depositar con IBAN europeo? No Uk.
Quiero free SEPE fees.


----------



## Red Star (25 Ene 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> ¿Algún exchange para depositar con IBAN europeo? No Uk.
> Quiero free SEPE fees.



Bitstamp


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Ene 2021)

Que cabron si hace unos dias decias que tenias todos tus ahorros y que te ibas a la indigencia si eso se iba a 0, que cabron...... como te vas a ir a la indigencia con 1000 euros invertidos.

Al final va a resultar que quedan aqui foreros de este nivel de 100 eurillos a 1000 euros y hablando como si tuvieran cientos de bitcoin.

Es normal los que si tenian esos cientos de bitcoins imagino que hace años estaran por thaylandia, punta cana y demas.......... no iban a estar aqui hablando.


----------



## stuka (26 Ene 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Una ridiculez. Cien eurillos de nada para probar. Pero lo hice cuando estaba en 29.000 euros.
> Yo espero que te equivoques y no llegue a eso. De todas formas no pienso sacarlo, tarde el tiempo que tarde, hasta recuperar el valor que tenía cuando lo compré más las comisiones.




No os entiendo, avispados burbujeros.

Este “zorro” (que no “zorra”) es el típico trol que viene a enmierdar. Lo curioso es que es un trol del 2009. Ni siquiera merece el esfuerzo de hacerle un seguimiento CSI.

Un tiparraco llorando por cien euretes (ni siquiera disimula) sólo es un bien-pagao para aumentar tráfico.


----------



## stuka (26 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La conclusión es que poco a poco empiezan a meter el hocico los inversores institucionales, y entramos en una nueva fase. Hasta ahora el ecosistema se nutría de inversores minoristas (algunos los llaman frikis, autistas de mierda, virgendoritos, etc), que son los que tienen el 90% de los bitcoñitos y que holdean pase lo que pase. Ahora solo queda un 10% de bitcoñitos para el resto del mundo, así que ya sabéis, daos prisa que en tren va a salir ya y no espera a nadie.
> 
> PD: cuando empiecen los GAFA/Microsoft/etc vamos a flipar, esto será un "tonto el último".




El rollo ese de “inversores institucionales” (que habría que saber la verdad) sólo es un reclamo-anzuelo para pescar pececillos.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ene 2021)

stuka dijo:


> El rollo ese de “inversores institucionales” (que habría que saber la verdad) sólo es un reclamo-anzuelo para pescar pececillos.



Estás muy equivocado, las compras que están haciendo tienen que ser informadas a la SEC, se sabe de sobra que instituciones tienen BTC y en qué cantidades.


----------



## Indignado (26 Ene 2021)

stuka dijo:


> El rollo ese de “inversores institucionales” (que habría que saber la verdad) sólo es un reclamo-anzuelo para pescar pececillos.



¿Mienten las noticias?

Rothschild Investment Corporation aumenta participaciones en Bitcoin Trust GBTC de Grayscale


----------



## uhnitas (26 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que cabron si hace unos dias decias que tenias todos tus ahorros y que te ibas a la indigencia si eso se iba a 0, que cabron...... como te vas a ir a la indigencia con 1000 euros invertidos.
> 
> Al final va a resultar que quedan aqui foreros de este nivel de 100 eurillos a 1000 euros y hablando como si tuvieran cientos de bitcoin.
> 
> Es normal los que si tenian esos cientos de bitcoins imagino que hace años estaran por thaylandia, punta cana y demas.......... no iban a estar aqui hablando.



Tienes razón, la gente que más bitcoin tiene estaba aquí hace tiempo pero al llegar paletos como tú sentando cátedra en lugar de tratar con humildad de aprender lo mucho que no sabes, pues se van.


----------



## Dula (26 Ene 2021)

stuka dijo:


> No os entiendo, avispados burbujeros.
> 
> Este “zorro” (que no “zorra”) es el típico trol que viene a enmierdar. Lo curioso es que es un trol del 2009. Ni siquiera merece el esfuerzo de hacerle un seguimiento CSI.
> 
> Un tiparraco llorando por cien euretes (ni siquiera disimula) sólo es un bien-pagao para aumentar tráfico.



UauuuuuuHHHH!! ¡Qué fiera!!!... Continúa machote con tus pajas mentales. Al ignore.


----------



## Roninn (26 Ene 2021)

me estoy volviendo cada vez mas tonto cuando entro en este hilo


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ene 2021)

Si se repite el mismo movimiento que en el ciclo anterior, y todo parece que así será, nos deberían quedar 25 días antes de romper máximos. Después vendría un siguiente tramo al alza que llevaría al precio sobre los 67000 USD. Los indicadores como SOPR están dando ya compra clara.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Ene 2021)

Hasta ahora la frase era "mete en BTC solo lo que estés dispuesto a perder", pero se está dando la vuelta a la tortilla y ahora deberíamos decir "mete en € solo lo que estés dispuesto a perder".


----------



## Le Truhan (26 Ene 2021)

Yo tengo poca inversión pero poco a poco voy a ir aumentando mi inversión, espero que al menos cinco años. Me hace mucha ilusión este mundo.


----------



## CuiBono (26 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hasta ahora la frase era "mete en BTC solo lo que estés dispuesto a perder", pero se está dando la vuelta a la tortilla y ahora deberíamos decir "mete en € solo lo que estés dispuesto a perder".



Mi ratio BTC/EURO es de 80/20 %. Tengo solo el dinero necesario para emergencias en FIAT.


----------



## _______ (26 Ene 2021)

Que tarjetas debito de cryptos teneis?

Estoy intentnado verificarme en la app de bitwala pero tarda la vida para que me aparezca el agente

@Burbujerofc


----------



## vacutator (26 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Que tarjetas debito de cryptos teneis?
> 
> Estoy intentnado verificarme en la app de bitwala pero tarda la vida para que me aparezca el agente
> 
> @Burbujerofc



Yo tengo Bitwala y nunca he tenido ninguna queja.

El único "pero" es que las cotizaciones de ETH y BTC son un poco más altas que en otros exhanges pero hay que decir que su comisión está muy bien, 1%


La verificación es un poco coñazo porque te manda poner tu DNI de todos los ángulos posibles pero si te toca una chortina simpática como me pasó a mi se hace llevadero


----------



## Porestar (26 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Mi ratio BTC/EURO es de 80/20 %. Tengo solo el dinero necesario para emergencias en FIAT.



Huevos de acero. Yo apenas llego al 4% en BTC, 2% en plata y bastante más en oro.


----------



## _______ (26 Ene 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Yo tengo Bitwala y nunca he tenido ninguna queja.
> 
> El único "pero" es que las cotizaciones de ETH y BTC son un poco más altas que en otros exhanges pero hay que decir que su comisión está muy bien, 1%
> 
> ...



Pero yo lo quiero para hacer pagos con tarjeta oretirar cash. 

Osea que si pongo mis sathosis en ni tarjeta bitwala valdrán más que en otro sitio? 

He Estado media hora para que me verifiquen y no ha aparecido nadie. Cuando hay que esperar?


----------



## vacutator (26 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Pero yo lo quiero para hacer pagos con tarjeta oretirar cash.
> 
> Osea que si pongo mis sathosis en ni tarjeta bitwala valdrán más que en otro sitio?
> 
> He Estado media hora para que me verifiquen y no ha aparecido nadie. Cuando hay que esperar?



La tarjeta te tira sólo del saldo que tengas en Euros. Bitwala te da un IBAN alemán donde envías el dinero ya sea para tirar de la tarjeta o bien para comprar BTC o ETH

Si transfieres tus satoshis a la dirección de tu wallet en Bitwala los tendrías que convertir a Euros ( 1% de comisión ) y ya podrías gastarlos con la tarjeta.

Y en este caso sí saldrías ganando mínimamente porque la cotización de BTC la tienen más alta.

A mi, la verificación por videollamada me la hicieron al día siguiente de solicitarla, aunque igual ahora están más desbordados que cuando yo lo hice


----------



## CuiBono (26 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Huevos de acero. Yo apenas llego al 4% en BTC, 2% en plata y bastante más en oro.



Desde 2019 ahorro el 20% de mi sueldo. 10% BTC 10% EURO. El mérito es de Bitcoin no mío.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obduliez (26 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bitstamp



En su momento hice mi primera compra en bitstamp, pero ahora entro en estafa.info y existe esta advertencia en la parte superior: 

"*¡Atención!* En estos momentos *no podemos recomendar* Bitstamp. Encuentra otras alternativas en nuestro listado de las mejores webs para invertir en criptomonedas."

¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Porestar (26 Ene 2021)

Obduliez dijo:


> En su momento hice mi primera compra en bitstamp, pero ahora entro en estafa.info y existe esta advertencia en la parte superior:
> 
> "*¡Atención!* En estos momentos *no podemos recomendar* Bitstamp. Encuentra otras alternativas en nuestro listado de las mejores webs para invertir en criptomonedas."
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo?



Hace semanas con ellos envié € al banco sin pegas.


----------



## Obduliez (26 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Hace semanas con ellos envié € al banco sin pegas.



Gracias. Espero que me sirva la verificación que realicé con ellos en 2017.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Ene 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo tengo poca inversión pero poco a poco voy a ir aumentando mi inversión, espero que al menos cinco años. Me hace mucha ilusión este mundo.



no te tiene que hacer ilusión.

tienes que entenderlo.

nadie invierte en algo que no entiende. de lo contrario no estás inviertiendo, es chamanismo entonces.


----------



## Rajoy (26 Ene 2021)

Obduliez dijo:


> En su momento hice mi primera compra en bitstamp, pero ahora entro en estafa.info y existe esta advertencia en la parte superior:
> 
> "*¡Atención!* En estos momentos *no podemos recomendar* Bitstamp. Encuentra otras alternativas en nuestro listado de las mejores webs para invertir en criptomonedas."
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo?



Las comisiones de Kraken son bastante menores que las de Bitstamp. A partir del 0,16% para market maker.
En Bitstamp me tocaron tanto los huevos una vez con el tema KYC que, una vez recuperada la pasta, no he vuelto a enviarles ni un satoshi


----------



## _______ (26 Ene 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> La tarjeta te tira sólo del saldo que tengas en Euros. Bitwala te da un IBAN alemán donde envías el dinero ya sea para tirar de la tarjeta o bien para comprar BTC o ETH
> 
> Si transfieres tus satoshis a la dirección de tu wallet en Bitwala los tendrías que convertir a Euros ( 1% de comisión ) y ya podrías gastarlos con la tarjeta.
> 
> ...



Como que te hicieron la videollamada? Yo le doy a verificar en la app y se queda en espediciéndome que tenga a mano el DNI etc... Pero nunca termina de aparecer nadie en el recuadro de la cam... He Estado como media hora

Yo pensaba que era más en plan tengo los sathosis en la cuenta de bitwala y sin yo cambiar los por euros podía pagar con la tarjeta y automaticamente en ese momento el vendedor recibe euros y a mí se me descuenta el equivalente el sathosis. 

No hay ninguna tarjeta que funcione así?


----------



## angrymorty (26 Ene 2021)

Hola! planteé una duda en el foro de economía, pero se ha perdido en el océano de cosas no económicas xD. Les pido una ayudita para comprender algo que no entiendo. No pillo cómo funcionaría prestar dinero en BTC y cobrar intereses... gracias!

Les dejo el enlace del hilo. 

Duda - ¿Cómo se pagaría un préstamo en un sistema no inflacionario?



angrymorty dijo:


> En relación al asunto del hilo, si no hubiera emisión de moneda: para pagar un crédito, ¿no sería necesario "quitarle" a otro el interés que has de abonar?
> 
> ¿Esto no sería contrario a la famosa cita _"la economía no es un juego de suma cero"_?
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Ene 2021)

@Burbujerofc
[/QUOTE]
Por ahora no tengo ninguna.
Estoy en lista de espera de la de Binance.

Otra que me interesa es la de Plutus

Plutus - Unlock the Potential of Your Cryptocurrencies


----------



## _______ (26 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> @Burbujerofc



Por ahora no tengo ninguna.
Estoy en lista de espera de la de Binance.

Otra que me interesa es la de Plutus

Plutus - Unlock the Potential of Your Cryptocurrencies
[/QUOTE]
La de Bianca también sirve para hacer pagos en tiendas?


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que cabron si hace unos dias decias que tenias todos tus ahorros y que te ibas a la indigencia si eso se iba a 0, que cabron...... como te vas a ir a la indigencia con 1000 euros invertidos.
> 
> Al final va a resultar que quedan aqui foreros de este nivel de 100 eurillos a 1000 euros y hablando como si tuvieran cientos de bitcoin.
> 
> Es normal los que si tenian esos cientos de bitcoins imagino que hace años estaran por thaylandia, punta cana y demas.......... no iban a estar aqui hablando.



Te crees todo hijo... Ese forero está en el hilo de bolsa desde hace mucho y metido en todos los hilos...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Ene 2021)

Bueno, le acabo de meter 12000€ más, que creo que que rebotará al alza hacia los 35000 de nuevo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2021)

Bitcoin, salvando las distancias, ha roto máximos (como ese valor, idealizado por los biegos del lugar, llamado horoh)....y ya....ahora a vagar y lateralizarse...como ETH....esta todo controlado....


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Ene 2021)

Ahora toca ir para abajo.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (27 Ene 2021)

Cheap coins !!!


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

La troleada de los de reddit está siendo épica.

Bitcoin parece tan 2020... GameStop es la nueva reserva de valor.


Nunca viene mal un dip así.


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

Aqui esta el culpable , es un cachondo


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ene 2021)

A falta de abrir Usa, el partido del 2021 está así:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> A falta de abrir Usa, el partido del 2021 está así:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 556168



Ahí falta el subreddit de wallstreetbet :XX:


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

La alianza con los autistas del subreddit de wsb con Bitcoiners está yendo por buen camino... Se está fraguando un interesante movimiento. Veremos cómo avanza.


----------



## Porestar (27 Ene 2021)

Tendría que haber vendido hace dos días sin pérdidas, esto no pinta bien.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Aprovecha y compra esta bajada. 

El dólar está subiendo y espero que suba más. 
Hay mucho miedo. 

YOLO.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Es el momento de entrar para los que dudan


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Imaginad que cae Wall Street... Lo próximo son los Bancos Centrales.


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Tendría que haber vendido hace dos días sin pérdidas, esto no pinta bien.



¿Te mareas con las curvas? ha roto soporte a 30 K dolares , por lo que podriamos comprar a 25k.


----------



## Porestar (27 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Te mareas con las curvas? ha roto soporte a 30 K dolares , por lo que podriamos comprar a 25k.



Por ahora no meto más pasta, tiene la misma pinta que el oro después del verano pasado.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Por ahora no meto más pasta, tiene la misma pinta que el oro después del verano pasado.



Acabarán subiendo ambos, y en el fondo lo sabes.


----------



## Porestar (27 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Acabarán subiendo ambos, y en el fondo lo sabes.



Eso espero, por eso no vendo, pero con los bandazos que da btc y lo fácil que es venderlo debí hacerlo en el repunte a 28500


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Por ahora no meto más pasta, tiene la misma pinta que el oro después del verano pasado.



Yo soy un bicho raro , me gusta comprar cuando baja y me da miedo las subidas prolongadas en el tiempo o repentinas 

Has de tener fe , en un mes nos reiremos de esta bajada .


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Yo soy un bicho raro , me gusta comprar cuando baja y me da miedo las subidas prolongadas en el tiempo o repentinas
> 
> Has de tener fe , en un mes nos reiremos de esta bajada .



Pero en general a la gente le gusta entrar en velas verdes, cercanas a la resistencia y vender en los soportes...


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

¿Dónde acabaremos? ¿En Estonia o en Miami? 

La ciudad de Miami cree en #Bitcoin y trabajo día y noche para convertir a Miami en un centro de innovación criptográfica.

Orgulloso de decir que Miami es el primer gobierno municipal en albergar el Libro Blanco de Satoshi en un sitio del gobierno.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ene 2021)

El año ha empezado curioso...solo se salvan el Petróleo, BTC y el Nasdaq, de momento...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Ene 2021)

pues yo he aprovechado para comprar mas, que solo he podido pillar a 26 y 28 desde que entre


----------



## crisis forever (27 Ene 2021)

Es momento de HODL, nada de vaciar carteras. En cuánto la bolsa americana empiece a caer en picado (esperad a Febrero), BTC to the moon. Además, a la impresora de USD no le queda mucha vida, esto es cómo el muerto que se mejora días antes de fallecer.
Sin riesgo no hay gloria.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Ene 2021)

Creo que puede ser la última llamada a los temerosos, a todos esos de "si baja entro con todo"... 

Lo que ha dicho Powell hoy es más de lo mismo. El lunes ya se vio que gente poderosa está dentro de Bitcoin y los que faltan por entrar... Están agitando al máximo el árbol y las manos débiles cederán. Ahora más que nunca "have fun staying poor".


----------



## rayban00 (28 Ene 2021)

yo lo he vendido todo en esta espiral bajista, y volveré a entrar.

Ahora estoy dudando. Hay un fuerte soporte de 30,000K y 1200k en BTC y ETH

Han estado hoy rondando el soporte y lo han tocado varias veces. Si rompen de ahí nos pondríamos en 24-25k para btc y 1000 para etc. De ahí de nuevo tendencia alcista.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

Viendo como está el patio, hasta el viernes está de lujo para seguir acumulando bajadas.
El viernes vencen contratos de opciones...
Imagino que el fin de semana será para los traders con pequeñas subidas.
Febrero veremos tras el pumpeo que habrá con las charlas o conferencias esas de Michael Saylor.

Por los AT que siguen saliendo, los bajistas quieren tomar el control y ya sabemos quienes quieren comprar barato...

*El CIO de Guggenheim espera que el precio de Bitcoin caiga a USD 20,000*
El CIO de Guggenheim espera que el precio de Bitcoin caiga a USD 20,000


Diría que es el escenario perfecto para los que siguen dudando si entrar o no con una pequeña posición o "para probar".
Seguir con la moda de los 100€ y en unos meses los lamentos de "por qué no metí más".


----------



## CuiBono (28 Ene 2021)

Están pidiendo que saquen los beneficios de $GME a Bitcoin.


----------



## rayban00 (28 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Están pidiendo que saquen los beneficios de $GME a Bitcoin.



Joder que rapidos ostias, que esperen 6-7 días que es lo que tardan en retirarse los fondos, si esto empezó el 26


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Están pidiendo que saquen los beneficios de $GME a Bitcoin.



Mira que estos días dejar descansar a Bitcoin, sin hacer ruido, con precios de unos 30000 dólares y que los que se estén poniendo a comprar sean justo las instituciones mientras los pardillos van a hacer ganancias en la bolsa para acumular dólares... 

No digo que sea mala estrategia para el que jugó a la lotería y haya pagado sus deudas. 
Pero sigo viendo mucho cortoplacismo con los Lambos. No saben lo que cuesta mantenerlos y con los dólares no van a llegar muy lejos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

¡Y qué cojones!

"Solo pueden controlarnos porque usamos su moneda"


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

Lo gracioso de lo que sigue pasando con lo de WSB es que no pueden hacerlo con Bitcoin.

¿Miedo a Grayscale? ¿A los fondos de las "ballenas"?

No pueden detenernos de seguir comprando.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ene 2021)

Hombre ! pero si esta aqui el que decia que por encima de $1000 estaba caro y no compraba.

Aquí teneis un buen ejemplo de looser, si quereis ser como él no teneis mas que no comprar "porque es que bitcoin está muy caro"


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo gracioso de lo que sigue pasando con lo de WSB es que no pueden hacerlo con Bitcoin.
> 
> ¿Miedo a Grayscale? ¿A los fondos de las "ballenas"?
> 
> No pueden detenernos de seguir comprando.




No estoy yo muy seguro de esto que dices. Si pueden ponerse cortos y apalancarse con dinero fiat infinito sin necesidad de tener bitcoins no se hasta donde pueden llegar con la manipulación.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hombre ! pero si esta aqui el que decia que por encima de $1000 estaba caro y no compraba.
> 
> Aquí teneis un buen ejemplo de looser, si quereis ser como él no teneis mas que no comprar "porque es que bitcoin está muy caro"



LLeva años por el hilo sin aportar nada útil ni decir nada con enjundia, se limita a aparecer de vez en cuando, soltar su mierdecita e irse.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No estoy yo muy seguro de esto que dices. Si pueden ponerse cortos y apalancarse con dinero fiat infinito sin necesidad de tener bitcoins no se hasta donde pueden llegar con la manipulación.



Pueden manipular pero no impedirme comprar y no vender.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

*Comienza la rebelión*
Dan Held




> "Se mostraron a sí mismos, el 1% superior del 1%, los que tienen el control, los que juegan a ser Dios sin permiso. Y ahora los voy a derribar". - Elliot



En el programa, Mr.Robot, un brillante pirata informático llamado Elliot encriptaba los datos de la institución bancaria más grande, anulando toda la deuda pendiente y provocando un colapso financiero masivo.

¿Por qué lo hizo? Estaba cansado de ser abusado por los que estaban en el poder, los que tenían el control, que constantemente dictaban el resultado de miles de millones de personas sin su permiso.

Durante las últimas semanas, lo que antes era ficción en el programa Mr. Robot, se convirtió en realidad.

El usuario "u / DeepFuckingValue" en el subreddit "WallStreetBets" (r / wsb) analizó diferentes acciones para encontrar las acciones más cortas por los fondos de cobertura. Luego procedió a proporcionar su "análisis" en el subreddit de que estaba invirtiendo en GameStop, la acción número 1 más cortada en los EE. UU., Lo cual es un objetivo una locura de hacer.

La comunidad de r / wsb se unió espontáneamente detrás del comercio y comenzó a comprar las acciones en un frenesí como un jodido a los fondos de cobertura que estaban en corto. El precio de las acciones pasó de $ 10 a $ 347 en semanas. Esto exprimió a los fondos de cobertura que estaban cortos, lo que provocó que algunos fondos tuvieran pérdidas masivas como Point72 (propiedad del delincuente, Steve Cohen, que se benefició del uso de información privilegiada pero sobornó para salir de la cárcel con una multa de 1.800 millones de dólares con el " reguladores ")

Si bien los fondos de cobertura y los bancos de inversión se han involucrado en el fraude, la manipulación, el lavado de dinero y el juego con la economía del mundo entero, estaban indignados por la idea de que un grupo de plebeyos de Redditor se atreviera a revertir sus operaciones.

Para aplastar la rebelión, las casas de bolsa como TD Ameritrade y Robhinhood comenzaron a bloquear a sus operadores para que no intercambiaran GameStop y otras acciones que los Redditors estaban exprimiendo.

Incluso Discord, un popular servicio de chat, cerró el servidor WSB por "incitación al odio" después del horario comercial (es decir, cuando los inversores institucionales tienen una gran ventaja sobre el comercio minorista).

Esta estrategia no funcionará. No puedes matar una idea.

La gente está apoyando a r / wsb porque NO es una institución u organización.

r / wsb se extiende más allá de un subreddit o un grupo de Discord, es una forma de pensar. Miles de millones de personas están cansadas de ser atropelladas por los grandes y están luchando.

Estas instituciones financieras heredadas en las que confiamos tenían un barniz de credibilidad que recientemente se ha roto. Comenzando con una fractura de esa confianza durante la crisis financiera de 2008, la confianza ahora está llegando a un punto de ruptura con COVID.

Detrás de los trajes, el pedigrí y los títulos, no tenían idea de lo que estaban haciendo. Simplemente lo estaban inventando todo sobre la marcha.


*El tiempo de Bitcoin está aquí*


> "Gamestop derribó un fondo de cobertura, Bitcoin elimina todo el sistema capitalista de compinches" - Phil Geiger



Como hemos visto con Mr. Robot y GameStop, el cambio siempre comienza con una sola persona. Lo mismo con Bitcoin.

Satoshi, motivado de manera similar como Elliot y el Redditor, creó Bitcoin como el antídoto contra el control excesivo de los bancos centrales, fondos de cobertura, gobiernos y bancos de inversión.



> “La raíz del problema con la moneda convencional es toda la confianza que se requiere para que funcione. Se debe confiar en que el banco central no degradará la moneda, pero la historia de las monedas fiduciarias está llena de violaciones de esa confianza. Se debe confiar en los bancos para que retengan nuestro dinero y lo transfieran electrónicamente, pero lo prestan en oleadas de burbujas crediticias con apenas una fracción de reserva ". - Satoshi Nakamoto



Sin embargo, Bitcoin sin creyentes / humanos no tiene valor. Necesitaba un ejército.

Satoshi construyó Bitcoin para los creyentes en el nuevo sistema financiero, los revolucionarios. Los que se vieron privados del derecho al voto del sistema financiero existente. Las personas que comprenden y compran Bitcoin han caído en la proverbial madriguera del conejo. Han tenido que desafiar sus supuestos sobre el dinero y el gobierno.

Esta fe en un nuevo sistema financiero es lo que une todo. Bitcoin no es solo un proyecto de software, es un método de coordinación para un gran grupo de personas que se enfrentan a poderosos adversarios. Bitcoin no es un avance tecnológico, es social.

El grito de guerra de Bitcoin es "¡HODL!" y los que creen en él son los "HODLers".

"¡HODL!" representan una convicción, una creencia de que de hecho podemos crear un nuevo sistema financiero sin control, sin rescates, sin política.

Bitcoin promete una alternativa para que las personas de todo el mundo mantengan sus ahorros en una forma de dinero que no se puede confiscar, diluir ni censurar. A través de HODLing finalmente podemos ser libres.

Aquellos que optan por Bitcoin (la píldora naranja), están intercambiando algo abundante por algo escaso, intercambiando el pasado por el futuro, intercambiando dependencia financiera por soberanía financiera.

HODL,
Dan

The Held Report


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

¡NECESITAMOS DETENER EL COMERCIO DE BITCOIN INMEDIATAMENTE! 

LO MÁS QUE PUEDO HACER ES TIRAR ABAJO COINBASE


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## MIP (28 Ene 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No estoy yo muy seguro de esto que dices. Si pueden ponerse cortos y apalancarse con dinero fiat infinito sin necesidad de tener bitcoins no se hasta donde pueden llegar con la manipulación.



En Bitcoin eso es tan fácil de hacer. Porque cuando ellos vendan bitcoins que no existen, el comprador tiene la opción de decir que lo quiere retirar a su wallet. Y si no existen no los puede retirar. 

Puede que los exchanges hagan reserva fraccional con un tramo, pero se juegan su credibilidad y sus fondos.


----------



## Porestar (28 Ene 2021)

Ahora muchos lo quieren intentar con la plata. Ojalá, pero lo veo complicado, demasiados impuestos.


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Ene 2021)

Hermanos, coiners todos....vamos TO THE MOON.

chooo chooo...this train has no brakes!

ETH 9% to ATH

BTC 27% to ATH


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

“En el futuro, continuamos planeando mantener nuestro bitcoin e invertir los flujos de efectivo excedentes adicionales en bitcoin. Además, exploraremos varios enfoques para adquirir bitcoins adicionales como parte de nuestra estrategia corporativa general ".


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Ene 2021)

Tras lo sucedido con Robinhood, el siguiente paso es ir sin miedo a los exchanges descentralizados. 

Poco a poco todo empieza a cobrar sentido.


----------



## Porestar (29 Ene 2021)

LOL


----------



## Seronoser (29 Ene 2021)

Están los de reddit pumpeando?


----------



## uhnitas (29 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Están los de reddit pumpeando?



Elon Musk onboard.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (29 Ene 2021)

El tweet the Elon Musk es probablemente la causa de esta subida.


----------



## Porestar (29 Ene 2021)

Buena pinza se le puede estar montando al humo, la plata un 6% en 24h también.


----------



## 21creciente (29 Ene 2021)

la virgen santa


----------



## CuiBono (29 Ene 2021)

Velas verdes de una hora de mas 4000$ ¡Vamos!


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ene 2021)

Tito Elon ha dado un empujon


----------



## tastas (29 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> “En el futuro, continuamos planeando mantener nuestro bitcoin e invertir los flujos de efectivo excedentes adicionales en bitcoin. Además, exploraremos varios enfoques para adquirir bitcoins adicionales como parte de nuestra estrategia corporativa general ".



Vamos a buscar hasta debajo de las piedras para conseguir BTC porque BTC es dinero. Y las empresas están para ganar dinero. Lol


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Ene 2021)

os lo dije ayer que ibamos to the moon.

lo dijeron en varios podcasts de boomers de Wall Street..

jajjajajjajaja

para arriba que vamos!


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

De puta madre. En el balansé con eth...me ha pilláo all in por hora y pico. Sirocos nocturnos de dedo fácil de ésos k "no repetirás ni por el forro" y tal...

K se mueran los feos, maifrén.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ene 2021)

Velas loquisimas


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

hoy pumpean el BTC parece


----------



## Porestar (29 Ene 2021)

Lo malo de esto es que le resta credibilidad como medio de pago, demasiado volátil.


----------



## orbeo (29 Ene 2021)

.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ene 2021)

A mitad de febrero lo vamos a ver cerca de 70000 USD. Esa es mi predicción de precios.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Ene 2021)

Un pumpazo de 6.000 $, hacía tiempo que no veía algo así


----------



## Arctic (29 Ene 2021)

Estimados,

Tengo un amigo que está tratando de mandar dinero a Coinbase desde Banco Sabadell y no le dejan. Es normal? Sabéis si desde sabadell dejan mandar a otros exchanges como Kraken o bitstamp?


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

6000 pavos en un momento, la oztia puta. Yo estuve aquí.


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Estimados,
> 
> Tengo un amigo que está tratando de mandar dinero a Coinbase desde Banco Sabadell y no le dejan. Es normal? Sabéis si desde sabadell dejan mandar a otros exchanges como Kraken o bitstamp?



Lo del SabaHELL contra Bitcoin es de antiguo conocido. Boicotean las transferencias a los exchanges. Que se cambie de banco, es lo más rápido.


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

Fíjaros que ha puesto en la foro de perfil ,cada día me cae mejor


----------



## Furillo (29 Ene 2021)

Elon Musk inserts Bitcoin in his Twitter bio - The Cryptonomist

*Elon Musk inserts Bitcoin in his Twitter bio*


The CEO of Tesla,* Elon Musk*, has just changed his Twitter bio by *removing the mention of Dogecoin and inserting Bitcoin*.
If previously his bio on the social network read ‘CEO of Dogecoin’, it now includes the hashtag #bitcoin.
In the meantime, Elon also tweeted 


> _“In retrospect, it was inevitable”._



Although it is not known whether this is a reference to the bio change or something else. But then again, it’s often the case that Musk’s tweets are cryptic.


*Did Elon Musk buy Bitcoin?*
In any case, just as he said that he didn’t actually own any DOGE, it is also likely that this endorsement is unrelated to Musk’s decision to buy Bitcoin. 

Meanwhile, despite this “flag” change, Dogecoin is rising in value, now marking €0.04304, representing a 350% climb in just 24 hours.
This pump is said to be due to* a Reddit group that has decided to drive up the value of the coin*, as has happened in the case of GameStop.

In any case, many well-known personalities from the entertainment world have tweeted in favour of Dogecoin, for example the former lead singer of Skid Row, Sebastian Bach. A few days ago, also porn actress Angela White and rapper Lil Yachty tweeted about Dogecoin.
Who knows whether, seeing this pump of DOGE, Elon Musk has not decided to move on to something else and also increase the value of Bitcoin, which is now at $35,000 after marking an ATH that had brought it almost to $42,000 at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Arctic (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ene 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558068



¿Esa transacción la ha realizado Musk? Al menos es el mismo mensaje que ha posteado en su twitter ¿No?


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo malo de esto es que le resta credibilidad como medio de pago, demasiado volátil.



el btc es para especular, no tiene otro fin. a por los 50000


----------



## landlady (29 Ene 2021)

Bitcoin transaction


----------



## Arctic (29 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Esa transacción la ha realizado Musk? Al menos es el mismo mensaje que ha posteado en su twitter ¿No?



No creo que haya sido él. Yo entiendo que es un minero que ha dejado el mensaje que él escribió previamente para la posteridad. No en vano, todo lo que está pasando con gamestop y demás valores, creo que va a marcar el inicio del éxodo de mucha gente del basurero que es Wall Street a Bitcoin. Todos los que se han encontrado con que su broker les prohibía operar libremente con su dinero han visto que juegan en una mesa con cartas marcadas. El siguiente paso para ellos es ver que la alternativa libre está aquí. Y Elon, que no es santo de mi devoción, ha ayudado mucho a ello.


----------



## Roninn (29 Ene 2021)

La acumulación de btc (o eth IMHO) es el mejor arma que las clases medias/bajas pueden obtener para sobrevivir a la lucha de clases.

El placer de saber que algunas fortunas del dinero viejo van a ir desapareciendo en favor de las nuevas clases tecnificadas no tiene precio, en serio


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Ene 2021)

Dedicando toda la potencia disponible del planeta en romper una clave privada de BTC por fuerza bruta se tardaría la edad del universo multiplicado por 4000 millones.


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Ene 2021)

Ahora si que veo los 50KUSD/BTC en el horizonte.


----------



## Porestar (29 Ene 2021)

Creo que en antiguo egipto hubo ocasiones en que valía menos que la plata, pero ya en Roma se estableció en 12 a 1 y se mantuvo parecido hasta el s XIX que la plata se fue al garete.

Me salí a 30600€ a la espera de alguna corrección, veremos si la he cagado (de nuevo).


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Ene 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ahora si que veo los 50KUSD/BTC en el horizonte.



En este hilo siempre los vimos.

Hodl.



Porestar dijo:


> Creo que en antiguo egipto hubo ocasiones en que valía menos que la plata, pero ya en Roma se estableció en 12 a 1 y se mantuvo parecido hasta el s XIX que la plata se fue al garete.
> 
> Me salí a 30600€ a la espera de alguna corrección, veremos si la he cagado (de nuevo).



Lol.

Déjale la cuenta a tu señora. 
En diciembre cuando todo este rollo de los encierros acaben, os dais un homenaje.


----------



## Donald Draper (29 Ene 2021)

hodl


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

A ver si superamos hoy el ATH anterior, estaría guay.


----------



## Animalico (29 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Dedicando toda la potencia disponible del planeta en romper una clave privada de BTC por fuerza bruta se tardaría la edad del universo multiplicado por 4000 millones.



¿Me estás diciendo que si un gobierno como China o EEUU ataca una dirección de BTC con computación cuántica no sacan la clave privada? Lo dudo mucho.


----------



## CuiBono (29 Ene 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que si un gobierno como China o EEUU ataca una dirección de BTC con computación cuántica no sacan la clave privada? Lo dudo mucho.



Para cuando eso ocurra, existirá la criptográfia cuántica.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxos (29 Ene 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que si un gobierno como China o EEUU ataca una dirección de BTC con computación cuántica no sacan la clave privada? Lo dudo mucho.



Solo si esa dirección tiene una salida firmada con su clave privada.
Por cosas como esta, a parte de la privacidad, no es aconsejable reutilizar direcciones.


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que si un gobierno como China o EEUU ataca una dirección de BTC con computación cuántica no sacan la clave privada? Lo dudo mucho.



También un gobierno como el de China podría intentar transmutar el plomo en oro, o fabricar toneladas de antimateria...

Una clave privada de Bitcoin es un número entre 0 y 2 elevado a 256. Ya sólo enumerar los números entre 0 y 2 elevado a 256 te llevaría nonanillones de años usando el mejor superordenador del mundo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## MIP (29 Ene 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Estimados,
> 
> Tengo un amigo que está tratando de mandar dinero a Coinbase desde Banco Sabadell y no le dejan. Es normal? Sabéis si desde sabadell dejan mandar a otros exchanges como Kraken o bitstamp?



A mi me pasó eso. Me abrí una cuenta en N26 y arreglado.


----------



## MIP (29 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Solo si esa dirección tiene una salida firmada con su clave privada.
> Por cosas como esta, a parte de la privacidad, no es aconsejable reutilizar direcciones.



Correcto, además tenemos los Coinbase de los primeros bloques que están bloqueados con P2PK con lo cual si alguien tuviese esa tecnología a mano, no le costaría nada llevarse la recompensa. 

Pero la cosa cuántica está aún más en el plano teórico que en el del uso real, en lo que respecta a problemas numéricos complejos.


----------



## Roninn (29 Ene 2021)

Es divertido ver a la gente que esta entrando con la mentalidad de traders de bolsa.

"Ahora tocara X e ira a Y". Cuando tres o cuatro aporrean esta opinion como en la ultima semana BTC pega un pertadazo y los saca fuera.

_You have been priced out, noob_.

Bitcoin tiene la capacidad de "teletransportarse" cuando menos te lo esperas a niveles superiores

Normalmente cuando tengo una corazonada me repito a mi mismo 5 veces que es falsa. Somos animales hackeables y nos programan fantasticamente para que toquemos el boton cuando ellos quieren.

En mi caso contra menos operaciones haga mejor -> dca en ciclos bajos con lump sum para los dips y dumpeo parcial en año de final de ciclo es mi estrategia elegida


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Ene 2021)

brutaaaaaaaaL.

brutaaaaaaaaLLlll.

entré en 26500eu con 0,3 BTC...y ME ARREPIENTO DE NO HABER COMPRADO MÁS.

cuando cobre el bonus en marzo lo meteré ALL IN a BTC...not even doubt it!


----------



## CuiBono (29 Ene 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuiBono (29 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558546
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Ene 2021)

Menudo petardazo y yo sin darme cuenta, keep hodling.


----------



## Maxos (29 Ene 2021)

Como a Bezos le de por aceptar BTC en Amazon nos vamos a Alpha Centauri.
Poder comprar directamente sin usar intermediarios, que cada vez lo aceptan más, pero aún son pocos.


----------



## CuiBono (29 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Como a Bezos le de por aceptar BTC en Amazon nos vamos a Alpha Centauri.
> Poder comprar directamente sin usar intermediarios, que cada vez lo aceptan más, pero aún son pocos.



El destino final es sagitaurus A 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (29 Ene 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que si un gobierno como China o EEUU ataca una dirección de BTC con computación cuántica no sacan la clave privada? Lo dudo mucho.



Imagina que pudieras capturar toda la energía que emite el sol sin que se te escapara ni un solo watio . Ahora imagina que conectas tal numero de ordenadores que su consumo iguale a la energía que produce el sol. Supón que los pones a romper una clave privada por fuerza bruta. Pues bien, se acabaría toda la energía del sol y aun no habrían roto la clave privada.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Maxos (29 Ene 2021)

Lo que demuestra que Bezos no es multimillonario de casualidad, ya en 2013 era consciente del potencial de BTC.


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Es divertido ver a la gente que esta entrando con la mentalidad de traders de bolsa.
> 
> "Ahora tocara X e ira a Y". Cuando tres o cuatro aporrean esta opinion como en la ultima semana BTC pega un pertadazo y los saca fuera.
> 
> ...



seguro que se compran el Expansión y todo aún jajajaj


----------



## esseri (30 Ene 2021)

Salvo k ese hipotético supervillano kisiera discriminar objetivos ...o buscase perjudicar/marginar en lugar de robar .

Kien kiera beneficiarse de BTC - yo kiero - debe asumir zonas oscuras en su narrativa, éso es un hecho.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Ene 2021)

Enero del 2021 ha sido, otra vez, un buen mes para las criptos, y horrible para bolsas y metales (salvando el pumpeo de ayer de la plata).


----------



## Big_Lanister (30 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Es divertido ver a la gente que esta entrando con la mentalidad de traders de bolsa.
> 
> "Ahora tocara X e ira a Y". Cuando tres o cuatro aporrean esta opinion como en la ultima semana BTC pega un pertadazo y los saca fuera.
> 
> ...




Yo voy hablarte de mi caso, a ver si es paradigmatico, o la puedo estar cagando.

Entre en este mundillo hara unas 3 semanas creandome una cuenta en binance. 

Lo que hago es leer noticas y foros periodicamente a modo de entretenimiento para estar al dia de lo que sucede. Depues invierto a modo de buy and hold hasta que tengo beneficios en monedas estables como el eth y el btc, NUNCA vendo en perdidas, si entro en perdidas, dca y listo, entre aqui con un dinero importante para mi, pero del que puedo asumir su perdida. Asi que estar con mariconadas no tiene ningun sentido.

Luego entro en pumpeos alts si se hacen virales o tienen un ciclo alcista rapido y los monitorizo como un hijo de puta, entro solo cuando veo que la ola no para de crecer, y no le quito ojo. Aqui nada de hold, si el proyecto empieza a flaquear me salgo. 

De momento en 20 dias voy con un 22% de beneficio. No se cual sera mi recorrido, pero eso si, esto me ha hecho aprender finanzas a marchas forzadas, todo los dias veo videos, leo articulos, me empapo de jergas y leo sobre estrategias.


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Ene 2021)

¿Lo habéis visto?

Lo que hace único a este sistema es que se deshace de los intermediarios.

Reglas sin gobernantes.

Mirad con atención a los de siempre, no tienen la intención de eliminar a los intermediarios, porque los intermediarios siempre han funcionado para ellos.

Las mismas grandes compañías y billonarios que aplaudís se han dado cuenta que Bitcoin ha llegado para quedarse.

Para llevarlo al NASDAQ querrán darles licencias a los mineros, a los que operen los nodos, para hacer "grande" el sistema, querrán regularlo. Que volvamos a estar bajo sus reglas.

Hay que tener cuidado porque los tradicionalistas querrán volver al sistema de antes. 

"Si no hay gobernantes, yo puedo ser un gobernante" y quizás comprar 'más tickets' me hará ser el que hace las reglas. 

Todavía no hemos llegado a la luna, seguimos contruyendo el cohete. 

Y quizás debemos recordar porqué construimos este sistema. Y la razón es porque los sistemas previos para conseguir la equidad han fallado a millones de personas en el mundo. 
Es porque necesitamos un sistema de equidad sin intermediarios.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Lo habéis visto?
> 
> Lo que hace único a este sistema es que se deshace de los intermediarios.
> 
> ...



Quieras o no, aunque no es necesario para nada, hoy en día se siguen usando intermediarios, los exchange.
Pero solo pueden regular esto, el intermediario (si se usa, porque no es necesario) en cambio de fiat a crypto. No hay forma que puedan regular el ecosistema Bitcoin, es lo que lo hace valioso. 
De hecho si lo consiguieran (que repito, no pueden) Bitcoin valdría 0, ya no tendría razón de existir.

Así que todo quedará en regulaciones aún más estrictas para los exchange y quizá perseguir a quien no los use.


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Quieras o no, aunque no es necesario para nada, hoy en día se siguen usando intermediarios, los exchange.
> Pero solo pueden regular esto, el intermediario (si se usa, porque no es necesario) en cambio de fiat a crypto. No hay forma que puedan regular el ecosistema Bitcoin, es lo que lo hace valioso.
> De hecho si lo consiguieran (que repito, no pueden) Bitcoin valdría 0, ya no tendría razón de existir.
> 
> Así que todo quedará en regulaciones aún más estrictas para los exchange y quizá perseguir a quien no los use.



Exactamente con lo que están metiendo miedo a los nocoiners. 

No pueden hacer más y lo saben, no regulan algo que van a prohibir. 

El protocolo es tan tan bueno, no sé si perfecto, que no van a poder con él.


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Ene 2021)

El bitcoin es como el CDS


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Lo habéis visto?
> 
> Lo que hace único a este sistema es que se deshace de los intermediarios.
> 
> ...



Es por eso que el futuro son las DeFi


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ene 2021)

Hay que reconocer que el oro, queda bien para cuñadear en la barra del bar....pero, no te haras rico con el....en cambio con las Criptos, puedes tener ganancias rápidas que con el metal no tendrían ni tus bisnietos....


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el oro, queda bien para cuñadear en la barra del bar....pero, no te haras rico con el....en cambio con las Criptos, puedes tener ganancias rápidas que con el metal no tendrían ni tus bisnietos....



Con el oro no te harás rico rápidamente, pero lleva 5000 años siendo reserva de valor, no lo menosprecies.
Y aunque las crypto cada vez son más aceptadas y están mostrando su potencial, lo que hace que suban de precio, es un error verlo simplemente como un medio para hacerte rico rápidamente.


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Ene 2021)

mecago en mi putísima calavera de no haber entrado en UNISWAP en noviembre a 3euros de mierda que estaba.

mecago en la madre que me parió


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Ene 2021)

estoy con el ass on fire de UNISWAP mecagon dios!


----------



## Manolo y Benito (30 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> estoy con el ass on fire de UNISWAP mecagon dios!



Yo también estoy mosqueado. La compré a 7 junto con AAVE y la vendí a 10.50 pensando que ya pararía un poco... pero nada, sube y sube.. AAVE también sube y también vendí, pero de esa llevaba poco, ññeee!


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Ene 2021)

quiero ver rojo joderrrrrrrr. quiero más BTC quiero más ETH, quiero UNI.....

gñéeeeee


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Ene 2021)

Algun exchange solo entre crypto monedas y que no tengas que dar datos personales?


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> quiero ver rojo joderrrrrrrr. quiero más BTC quiero más ETH, quiero UNI.....
> 
> gñéeeeee



UNI va a bajar ,lleva demasiados dias subiendo ; pero todo lo que tenga relación con DeFi con BTC/ETH es compra casi segura por que es el futuro y más viendo lo que ha pasado con Robinhood


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2021)

Acabo de vender 1/2 BTC con eso y lo que me dan del mío me cambio el coche jijiji

No lambo


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Acabo de vender 1/2 BTC con eso y lo que me dan del mío me cambio el coche jijiji
> 
> No lambo



estarás de broma supongo 

vender dice...


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Acabo de vender 1/2 BTC con eso y lo que me dan del mío me cambio el coche jijiji
> 
> No lambo



Te saldrá caro el coche...


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Ene 2021)

Vender es de pringaos salvo que tengas miles de bitcoins, entonces 1/2 BTC es calderilla.


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> estarás de broma supongo
> 
> vender dice...



No, es en serio. En cuanto me lleguen los euros a la cuenta voy a que me tasen el mío.


----------



## vacutator (30 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Algun exchange solo entre crypto monedas y que no tengas que dar datos personales?



Bisq


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Algun exchange solo entre crypto monedas y que no tengas que dar datos personales?



Tengo una cuenta en binance que cree hace tiempo sin dar ningún dato, solo el e-mail. 
Desconozco si aún se puede crear o para crear cuentas nuevas ahora piden siempre datos, pero aún puedo operar con ella. Solo puedo operar con cryptos y sacar hasta un máximo de 2 BTC por día.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Vender es de pringaos salvo que tengas miles de bitcoins, entonces 1/2 BTC es calderilla.



Se puede entender si el concesionario acepta BTC, lo pagas en BTC y acto seguido compras esa misma cantidad en euros.
Te sale un poco más caro, pero contribuyes a que el BTC sea aceptado como medio de pago y no pierdes esos BTC. 
Pero deshacerse de ellos es un error, al final siempre que veas el coche pensarás en la oportunidad que perdiste.


----------



## mr nobody (30 Ene 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> No, es en serio. En cuanto me lleguen los euros a la cuenta voy a que me tasen el mío.



has descontado la mordida de hacienda? como te lo haras con ese tema?


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> has descontado la mordida de hacienda? como te lo haras con ese tema?



Pues pagando lo que toca el año que viene. No tiene ninguna complicación.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## calaminox (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Te saldrá caro el coche...



Yo en 2013 no compré porque una rusa me dijo que nos fuéramos de vacas.. Caros polvos y mamádas.. Menos mal que lo bueno sale caro y seguimos juntos.. Lo que se hace por una rubia natural


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Te saldrá caro el coche...



Más caro le saldrá al que se muera sin haber vendido nunca, porque va a subir más.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

Al menos queda el consuelo de que alguno acabará comprando Bitcoin...


----------



## _______ (31 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Al menos queda el consuelo de que alguno acabará comprando Bitcoin...



tienes alguna tarjeta cripto?


----------



## Ds_84 (31 Ene 2021)

Visa May Add Cryptocurrencies to Its Payments Network, Says CEO - CoinDesk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Con el oro no te harás rico rápidamente, pero lleva 5000 años siendo reserva de valor, no lo menosprecies.
> Y aunque las crypto cada vez son más aceptadas y están mostrando su potencial, lo que hace que suban de precio, es un error verlo simplemente como un medio para hacerte rico rápidamente.



Eso dicen los CM's del Hilo de Oro....que si en tiempos de Jesús de Nazaret y bla bla bla....entiendo que ese hilo esta lleno de vendedores y defienden su chiringuito aunque haya tardado 5000 putos años en romper los miserables 2000 $.....pero el metal ha quedado relegado a las peliculas de Nazis vs Judios y Españoles buscando el Dorado en los Andes....las criptos en 10 años se han meado en los metales tipo chucho.....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2021)

La verdad es que los pobrecillos del Hilo de MP estan indignadisimos con que sus tesoros vayan para figura y se queden en figurín....estan ardiendo....cada intento de razonar con ellos, solo son insultos....que si tarde o temprano la impresora petara y bla blaaaaaaa....


----------



## Maxos (31 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Eso dicen los CM's del Hilo de Oro....que si en tiempos de Jesús de Nazaret y bla bla bla....entiendo que ese hilo esta lleno de vendedores y defienden su chiringuito aunque haya tardado 5000 putos años en romper los miserables 2000 $.....pero el metal ha quedado relegado a las peliculas de Nazis vs Judios y Españoles buscando el Dorado en los Andes....las criptos en 10 años se han meado en los metales tipo chucho.....



Es que el metal es para mantener el poder adquisitivo, ni ganar ni perder. Eso debería entenderlo todo el mundo, no te harás rico pero tampoco perderás, y si pierdes será poco.
Las crypto son una revolución no sólo monetaria, sino también financiera y de información. Aunque ahora BTC está en máximos históricos y cada vez irá a más, en ese camino tiene muchos vaivenes con subidas del 800% y bajadas del 80% en pocos días.

No todos están preparados para lo segundo, pero no por eso los metales son una mala opción. Ahora bien, si no puedes soportar caídas del 80% tampoco esperes ganancias del 1000%.


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy en los dos lados. La verdad es que todo metalero que conozco es anticriptos pero yo creo que no hay que ser talibán y disfrutar el momento. Con los beneficios que saque del XRP compraré más plata!!


----------



## kilerz (31 Ene 2021)

Visa se sube al carro.


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

El bitcoin parado pese al twit de Munsk y las tiendas de plata apenas dan abasto, quién iba a decirlo hace semanas


----------



## _______ (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El bitcoin parado pese al twit de Munsk y las tiendas de plata apenas dan abasto, quién iba a decirlo hace semanas



Vaya no dan a basto esta a mitad de precio que en 2011 un 50% menos mientras que BTC esta un 3300000% más caro


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Vaya no dan a basto esta a mitad de precio que en 2011 un 50% menos mientras que BTC esta un 3300000% más caro



Sí, pero teníamos al Kaiser ese diciendo gilipolleces de aluminio y bitcoin disparadísimo a estas alturas, como para fiarse de ejpertos. Mejor diversificar, ahora me arrepiento de tener tan poca plata, puto IVA.


----------



## Josar (31 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Eso dicen los CM's del Hilo de Oro....que si en tiempos de Jesús de Nazaret y bla bla bla....entiendo que ese hilo esta lleno de vendedores y defienden su chiringuito aunque haya tardado 5000 putos años en romper los miserables 2000 $.....pero el metal ha quedado relegado a las peliculas de Nazis vs Judios y Españoles buscando el Dorado en los Andes....las criptos en 10 años se han meado en los metales tipo chucho.....



El oro murió con el nacimiento de Internet 

Cada vez se vive más en el mundo virtual, las tiendas cada vez venden más online que en comercios físicos, el oro físico ya no tiene sentido en el futuro que esta por venir


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> El oro murió con el nacimiento de Internet
> 
> Cada vez se vive más en el mundo virtual, las tiendas cada vez venden más online que en comercios físicos, el oro físico ya no tiene sentido en el futuro que esta por venir



Sí, las onzas hay que encargarlas por telégrafo y las traen en una diligencia.

Espero que los que criticáis el oro tengáis en fiat el dinero justo para funcionar, porque meterse con el metal no siendo así sería absurdo.

Menuda mierda de orden de compra me acaba de saltar, esto se va pabajo.


----------



## Ds_84 (31 Ene 2021)

semana de compras en el corteingles xDdddd


----------



## Josar (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Sí, las onzas hay que encargarlas por telégrafo y las traen en una diligencia.
> 
> Espero que los que criticáis el oro tengáis en fiat el dinero justo para funcionar, porque meterse con el metal no siendo así sería absurdo.
> 
> Menuda mierda de orden de compra me acaba de saltar, esto se va pabajo.



Intenta comprar por Amazon o alguna web con tu oro

O largarte a Andorra con tu oro

Yo fui testigo del oro hace tiempo, hasta que vi la realidad. Por cierto cuando vayas a vender ya veras las risas con las comisiones


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Intenta comprar por Amazon o alguna web con tu oro
> 
> O largarte a Andorra con tu oro
> 
> Yo fui testigo del oro hace tiempo, hasta que vi la realidad. Por cierto cuando vayas a vender ya veras las risas con las comisiones



Yo no soy testigo de nada, y sí, si hay que cruzar una frontera jodida mejor hacerlo con una semilla memorizada.


----------



## KFJKLL (31 Ene 2021)

BITCOIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN NAIN.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

En India las castas quieren que los Apus sigan cagando en las playas y obviamente que sigan siendo casi infraseres para ellos.

Seguro que ellos bien que acumularán bitcoin mientras a los otros le dan un scam en forma de CBDC.


India podría prohibir las criptomonedas privadas como bitcoin y desarrollar una moneda digital nacional

India might ban private cryptocurrencies like bitcoin and develop a national digital coin

Poniendo más difíciles las cosas para el populacho. Pero no se saldrán con la suya.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

¿Quién habrá sido?


----------



## _______ (31 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En India las castas quieren que los Apus sigan cagando en las playas y obviamente que sigan siendo casi infraseres para ellos.
> 
> Seguro que ellos bien que acumularán bitcoin mientras a los otros le dan un scam en forma de CBDC.
> 
> ...






Apliquese a LA GRAN INDIA


India jamás prohibira las criptomonedas para quedarse atras


----------



## mr nobody (31 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Quién habrá sido?



en teoria como mas secos esten los exchanges mas subira el precio, no?


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Ene 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> en teoria como mas secos esten los exchanges mas subira el precio, no?



Pues el bitcoin lleva dos dias flojeando, especialmente en las ultimas horas


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Quién habrá sido?



Es fiable eso?


----------



## Gusman (31 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Quién habrá sido?



Algun forero...


----------



## Locoderemate (31 Ene 2021)

Bueno Hace dos dias Elon puso bitcoin en su tweeter. Igual esta semana tenemos nuevo rally alcista. Por eso esta retrocediendo el bitcoin estas horas. Veremos


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es fiable eso?



Lo es
Bitcoin / Transaction / 4d719a4527cd222435283c0ca2cc59fdf00597374c95acb56085cc7372fdd389 — Blockchair



Locoderemate dijo:


> Es fiable eso?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Habeis sido engañados de forma salvaje.

En el momento en el que vi a cuatro hablando en programas con sus trajes y pajaritas diciendo que la plata seria el nuevo aluminio y el bitcoin subiria a millones de euros fue el momento en el que me saltaron todas las alarmas.............

Pense joder que cabrones........ la estan metiendo pero bien...............

Preparaos para lo que viene esta semana el bitcoin callendo y el dinero llendo a la plata, fijaros que no podia pensar en esto pues yo era de los que pensaba que el dinero iria al oro, al final a la plata, quien iba a decirlo............ 

En fin, me voy a forrar, al final he tenido suerte, para la semana que viene estoy buscando chalet, el piso en donde vivo lo pondre tambien en alquiler, quiero chalet grande, con tierra y con yacuzzi para las chortinas porsupuesto........... 

Todo gracias a mi plata y a mi otra inversion, hacer todo lo contrario a lo que decian los de las pajaritas es lo que me hara rico.

Pero no direis que no os avise de alguna cosa, aqui esta mi otra inversion; Voy a ser multimillonario con XRP


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

¿Mark Cuban uno de los nuestros? Será inevitable.



*La generación de la reserva de valor te está pateando el trasero y ni siquiera lo sabes*


¿Qué vale algo? ¿Un edificio, un bolígrafo, una acción, una criptomoneda, oro, propiedad intelectual, algún activo? Valorar algo que poseemos siempre ha sido más arte que ciencia.

Cuando era niño y comencé a coleccionar sellos, los coleccioné porque mi mamá había hecho lo mismo de niño. Ella me puso en contacto con la lección de historia que acompañaba a coleccionar sellos. Luego, cuando cumplí 15 años y comencé a ir a ferias de sellos para agregar a mi colección, rápidamente me di cuenta de que había ineficiencias en ese mercado. El mismo sello se vendía a diferentes precios en varios distribuidores de sellos en la misma feria. No tardé en darme cuenta de que podía comprarle a uno y venderle a otro.

Literalmente compré un sello por 50 centavos de un comerciante de sellos y una hora más tarde se lo vendí a otro comerciante en la misma feria por $ 25. Rápidamente pasé de ser un cobrador a ser un “inversionista”, tratando de aprovechar estas ineficiencias y ahorrando algo de dinero para ayudar a pagar la universidad.

Ver lo que ha sucedido con Wall Street Bets me recuerda esos días. Hay ineficiencias y tradiciones en todos los mercados que se han arraigado tanto con los actores de poder que literalmente piensan que son "reglas" que la mayoría, si no todos, los participantes seguirán.

Hasta que no lo hagan

A menudo comienza a pequeña escala, un niño que encuentra artículos desechados, los limpia y los vende en eBay, convirtiendo esto en un negocio. O obtener tarjetas comerciales de algún lugar, buscar el valor en línea y venderlas por más, convirtiendo esto en un negocio. Te encanta verlo.

El camino de encontrar ineficiencias ha seguido un camino interesante desde lo puramente analógico cuando era un niño, tenías que tener algo, ir a algún lado y vender cara a cara o por correo, o usar un intermediario como un corredor, hasta usar Internet y los sitios. como eBay u otros mercados para vender sus productos físicos.

*Ahora estamos viendo el siguiente paso en esa evolución. ¿Qué pasa cuando todo es digital? ¿Qué sucede cuando, literalmente, cualquier cosa digital puede ser una reserva de valor? ¿Incluyendo una acción?*

¿Qué es una reserva de valor? Es algo a lo que algunas personas asignan valor y están dispuestas a pagar y luego aferrarse, con la esperanza de que las circunstancias aumenten el valor de ese artículo. Una de las reservas de valor más históricas y visibles es el oro.

Los bichos del oro le dirían que el oro es un depósito de valor debido a su historia como base para la moneda, o al uso real como moneda. Eso es una cobertura contra la inflación. Que tiene un valor intrínseco porque se utiliza para la fabricación y joyería. Todo es narrativo. Hay muchos otros "metales preciosos" que cumplen con los mismos criterios. Pero el oro tiene más compradores. Cuando aumenta el número de compradores, el precio sube y viceversa. *No hay nada único o especial en el oro aparte de que suficientes personas crean la historia para comprar oro.*

Las cartas coleccionables, el arte, los coches, las estampillas y muchos otros “objetos de colección” también se perciben como una reserva de valor. *Una de las razones por las que han funcionado como depósito de valor es que requieren propiedad física como prueba de existencia y confirmación de escasez. *Tenemos una buena idea de cuántos de la mayoría de los objetos de colección se crearon y la presencia física de ese bien es la confirmación de que es real (la mayoría de las veces, las falsificaciones obviamente existen y el fraude es un problema), pero en su mayor parte confiamos en el Picasso es un Picasso y las cartas de Luka o Lebron Rookie también son reales.

Por supuesto, quienes los recolectan como inversión esperan que su valor aumente, y muy a menudo lo hacen, lo que genera ganancias para quienes los poseen y luego los venden. En el mundo analógico, el mundo anterior a la cadena de bloques, eran el único juego en la ciudad.

Pero algo cambió en los últimos 3 años (los entusiastas de las criptomonedas contarán una historia diferente diciendo que esto ha estado sucediendo desde 2009). La cadena de bloques ha evolucionado para admitir contratos inteligentes y la capacidad de identificar de forma única los bienes digitales y las transacciones asociadas con ellos.

¿Qué es un bien digital que se puede vender? Literalmente CUALQUIER COSA digital. Si se puede generar y guardar en un formato de archivo, entonces se puede definir como parte de Smart Contract. Ese contrato inteligente puede ser poderoso con muchas reglas de "Si esto es así" que permiten niveles de control de ese bien digital que a su vez puede definir su disponibilidad o escasez, qué sucede cuando se vende, si se confiere la propiedad y mi favorito y lo que creo que es posiblemente el cambio de juego definitivo, ya sea que las ventas futuras paguen o no un porcentaje de cada venta a la persona / empresa que originalmente acuñó el bien digital.

Debido a la inteligencia asignada, almacenada y mantenida de manera *descentralizada a* través de la cadena de bloques, sin que ninguna parte esté a cargo de la transacción y los mineros compitan para confirmar la transacción, *los activos impulsados por la cadena de bloques ahora se han convertido legítimamente en depósitos de valor.*

Por supuesto, esta reserva de valor digital no se limita a los bienes digitales. Durante mucho tiempo ha incluido criptomonedas (CryptoAssets es como deberían llamarse, rara vez se usan como moneda), como BitCoin, Ethereum y muchos otros, junto con los tokens que se crean para admitir De-Fi y otros derivados de creación de valor de CryptoAssets. Todas son tiendas de valor y el líder en capitalización de mercado, Bitcoin, tiene una década más una larga historia de transacciones y generación de riqueza.

*Para muchos, la idea de que un CryptoAsset pueda ser una reserva de valor es una locura* . Para ellos, no hay ahí, ahí. No hay ningún valor intrínseco. *Para ellos es una representación digital de la nada, por lo que los locos están pagando un buen dinero. Ese no es el caso.*

Los alumnos de la vieja escuela dicen que es necesario tener algo “tangible” para que haya valor y nos ocuparemos del fraude después del hecho. Si podemos tocarlo, verlo o escucharlo, es real y puede tener valor. A regañadientes se dieron cuenta de que la música digital tenía valor sobre los CD. La Nueva Generación que ha crecido en un mundo digital ha sabido toda su vida que lo que ha sido de mayor valor para ellos ha sido lo digital.

Esta generación sabe que un contrato inteligente y el bien digital que refleja o un CryptoAsset son una mejor inversión que los usos de ver, tocar o sentir de la vieja escuela (STFU) Me tomó coleccionar sellos y tarjetas de béisbol para comprender realmente por qué esto es cierto.

*Cuando recolecta sellos o tarjetas, debe preocuparse por calificarlos. ¿Está en perfecto estado o? Tienes que almacenarlos y mantener su estado físico actual. Necesita protegerlos y mantenerlos a salvo. Cuando quiera venderlos necesita entregarlos físicamente, lo que conlleva un riesgo considerable durante el envío. Debido a que gran parte de la industria es de persona a persona, también se introducen en el sistema una variedad de otros riesgos y costos. Todos estos son costosos, consumen mucho tiempo, aumentan el riesgo y son molestos.*

Con un Momento de comercio digital en NBA TopSho t como ejemplo, usted tiene toda la diversión, ninguno de esos riesgos y el valor aún está establecido por las mismas leyes de oferta y demanda.

Puedo disfrutar sabiendo que soy dueño de mi Maxi Klieber dunk Moment, además de saber el número de serie y mucho más. Algunas personas pueden quejarse de que puedo obtener el mismo video en Internet en cualquier lugar en cualquier momento y verlo. Bueno, adivinen qué, puedo obtener la misma imagen en cualquier tarjeta física tradicional en Internet e imprimirla, y eso no cambia el valor de la tarjeta.

Y cuando quiero vender la tarjeta, NBA Top Shots ofrece un mercado en el que puedo venderla, que en virtud del sitio que se está creando en Flow BlockChain me ofrece la posibilidad de ver cada tarjeta Maxi que se ofrece, el número de serie, su precio. y más. Todas las bases necesarias para un mercado eficiente y amigable para el consumidor. Pero tengo que añadir que no sé por qué alguien vendería un Maxi Moment. Maxi es uno de los 10 mejores defensores de la NBA, ¡solo digo!

Con los bienes digitales, todavía tengo el mismo sentido de propiedad que con un bien físico, y nuevamente, el valor aún lo establece la oferta y la demanda, pero no tengo ninguna molestia más allá de recordar mis contraseñas y manejar las billeteras. Ambos son cada vez más fáciles. Y lo gracioso, si eres un buen propietario físico de la vieja escuela que quiere compartir lo que posee con alguien más, ¿qué hacen? Toman una foto digital del artículo y la envían o el enlace… ..

Además, hay toneladas de beneficios adicionales de los bienes digitales que son aún más evidentes en los nuevos y crecientes destinos de mercado y acuñación digital. Sitios como Mintable y Rarible , donde he acuñado bienes digitales y los he ofrecido a la venta aquí y aquí y mercados que permiten la venta de arte digital curado o alojado abierto y más allá, como OpenSea , NiftyGateway, SuperRare o aquellos como NBA TopShot y Bitcoin. Orígenesque crean y acuñan contenido propio o con licencia. La transparencia es la mayor ventaja. Puedo ver el historial de cada comprador y postor, puedo ver lo que poseen, el precio que pagaron. Por cada bien digital, puedo ver fácilmente lo que es el mercado para cualquier bien digital. CryptoSlam es un gran ejemplo de esto. Y puedo realizar transacciones en minutos o más rápido. Cuando quiero comprar o vender algo, lo hago y el trato está hecho. Además, debo agregar que las barreras de entrada, aunque no son inexistentes, son mucho más bajas que el arte tradicional y los coleccionables, ¡lo que abre la puerta para que se descubran nuevos talentos increíbles!

Es lo mismo con CryptoAssets. Sí, las billeteras pueden ser confusas, pero puedes resolverlas. Y al igual que su oro, su plata, sus monedas, sus sellos, sus tarjetas, el valor lo establece la oferta y la demanda. (para los cripto nerds, el suministro lo establecen los algoritmos del CryptoAsset)

Eso no quiere decir que los mercados de bienes digitales y Criptoactivos sean perfectos, no lo son. Los costos de transacción pueden ser altos. Los mercados aún pueden ser movidos por algunos grandes actores (ballenas) y, al igual que los mercados de acciones y bienes físicos, los mercados pueden verse influenciados por narrativas que pueden o no ser ciertas.

Pero la conclusión es que hay un número creciente de inversores y comerciantes que piensan que los mercados de bienes digitales y CryptoAsset son mejores que los mercados físicos de la vieja escuela y el mercado de valores, y la mayoría de ellos son jóvenes. *Les encanta el hecho de que NADIE tiene poder sobre ellos. Que no hay una autoridad central y que obtienen los resultados de sus propios esfuerzos sin que alguna agencia gubernamental o gran empresa los joda. Cada momento financiero negativo y consecuente en sus vidas colectivas ha sido el resultado de alguna entidad masiva que se ha vuelto codiciosa y les ha jodido las cosas* .

Por otro lado, también han estado viendo a algunos de sus pares ganar riqueza con Cripto y Activos Digitales, la mayoría comenzando con poco capital. Esos compañeros también han sido muy elocuentes sobre la falta de interferencia de los alumnos de la vieja escuela con Crpto y Digital Assests y muchas de esas ganancias provienen de todos ellos haciendo lo mismo, comprando y Holding On for Dear Life. *Han aprendido que con los activos digitales, actuar al unísono puede aportar riqueza a quienes de otra manera no tendrían acceso a ellos. Eso es poder y lo saben y están aprendiendo a usarlo.*

Entonces, ¿qué tiene esto que ver con Wall Street Bets (WSB) y $ GME y las otras acciones que están negociando?

Bueno, es bastante obvio que los comerciantes de WSB están aplicando los mismos principios del mundo digital / CryptoAsset al mercado de valores y les encanta el hecho de que los viejos estudiantes lo odian.

*Saben que Wall Street no ha cambiado mucho en generaciones* . Seguro que se ha vuelto digital en muchos aspectos, pero la forma en que se ha jugado no ha cambiado. Wall Street está 100% controlado y regulado de arriba hacia abajo. ¿Qué acción sigue en el S&P 500? ¿Cuál se elimina? Nadie lo sabe, pero es provocativo y puede cambiar la suerte de los inversores. *¿La SEC decide utilizar sus propios jueces de derecho administrativo internos y evitar que los acusados tengan su derecho constitucional a un juicio con jurado? Sip. No puedes permitirte luchar contra ellos. Mierda dura. *Las grandes corredurías reciben llamadas y envían notas a sus millones de clientes con objetivos de precios con la esperanza de mover los mercados, pero ¿creen que está mal que Sub Reddits haga lo mismo? Sip. Lo último en manipulación de acciones, la recompra de acciones corporativas era ilegal antes de 1982, hasta que la SEC puso a cargo a un ex CEO de Broker. ¿Quieres adivinar qué ha sucedido con la compensación del CEO desde entonces?

Wall Street y la agencia que lo gobierna, la SEC, se han vuelto gordos y felices. Fat and Happy hace que la vieja escuela sea lenta y resistente al cambio. Muy resistente. Y obviamente muy inconsciente del cambio que se está produciendo a su alrededor.

Lo que lleva a lo que se están perdiendo y no creen que pueda suceder o que sucederá. Pero primero, esto es lo que sí creen: creen que no importa lo que compren las empresas, los pequeños comerciantes o los activos digitales que compren, perderán valor. Importantemente. Miran empresas como GME, AMC, BBBY y entienden lo que sucede con un pequeño apretón y cómo eso puede hacer subir los precios. Pero como malas empresas, los precios volverán a bajar, porque así es como siempre ha funcionado la fijación de precios en el mercado de valores. Y hay algo de verdad en eso. Que las acciones de las empresas que quiebran se redistribuyan a los tenedores de deuda o se cancelen por completo (sí, hay otras opciones, pero estas son suficientes). Si las empresas que persiguen WSB y otros colectivos de inversores cierran, sus acciones también se vuelven inútiles. Lo que no entienden es que colectivos como WSB lo entienden completamente y aceptan ese riesgo. Dicho de otra forma, los alumnos de la tercera edad creen que son más inteligentes. Ellos no son.

Ahora podemos conectar los puntos de cómo la generación del “almacén de valor” está pateando traseros a la vieja escuela.

*A esta generación no le importa lo que piense o diga Old School Wall Street sobre las valoraciones. No les importan los índices de beneficios por precio, o el VAN de los flujos de efectivo futuros, o lo que los analistas dicen sobre las ganancias por acción este trimestre. No me importa en absoluto. Han aprendido de sus experiencias al ver a Wall Street subir y bajar y hacer que las personas que no son ellos ganen una tonelada de dinero que es un juego diseñado para recompensar a las personas con más dinero. Que todas estas narrativas son solo argumentos de venta diseñados para vender acciones y quieren cambiar el juego y patearles el trasero* .

*A lo que deberían y tienen todo el derecho* .

*Una acción es solo otra reserva digital de valor* . Y al igual que las reservas de valores que han llegado antes y que tendrán éxito en las generaciones venideras, cuanto más descentralizado sea el poder, más poder se obtendrá con el trabajo colectivo.

Claro, todas las personas saben que pueden ganar o perder dinero con sus operaciones, ya sea GME, AMC, Bitcoin o AAVE. Seguro que hay personas que se encuentran en circunstancias desafortunadas y arriesgan más dinero del que deberían, pero no hay ninguna diferencia entre recibir y seguir los consejos de Reddit o alguien de CNBC o Bloomberg.

También saben que cuanto más trabajan juntos, menos poder tiene Wall Street. Saben que Wall Street gordo y feliz se ha vuelto lento, rancio y establecido en sus caminos, lo que los convierte en un objetivo más fácil de lo que nadie esperaría.

*Ellos, como grupo, pueden apuntar a cualquier fondo de cobertura, cualquier acción, en cualquier momento, por cualquier motivo y cambiar el juego. *No es diferente a que un importante analista de Wall Street que hace una decisión importante puede mover una acción haciendo que sus seguidores o clientes de Whale compren o vendan, ahora WSB y las personas que lo siguen, el colectivo, pueden hacer lo mismo, pero con mucho más poder. e impacto.

Esto no tiene por qué ser un objetivo negativo. Puede ser absolutamente positivo. Impulsar las acciones de una empresa que tiene una sólida misión social a la que apoyan. Impulsar las acciones de una empresa que ofrece acciones a sus empleados en los niveles más bajos para que puedan vender en el mercado y ganar riqueza. Asumir puestos importantes en una empresa y actuar como inversores activistas. No, no podrán hacer esto con 100 empresas a la vez. al menos no por un tiempo. No es necesario. Poder tener un impacto inmediato en algo que es de importancia e importancia para ellos puede ser asombroso y grandioso para este país.

Sin embargo, esto es exactamente lo que Wall Street odia y luchará porque saca el poder de sus manos. Esta Tienda de Generación de Valor no busca violar las leyes, busca romper el sistema que ha creado un desafío tras otro para ellos. Sacar a las personas que las han ignorado y seguir despidiéndolas y hacer entrar a personas que entienden lo que quieren que sea su futuro. Cada generación en este país ha tenido su poder especial único. Este Almacén de Generación de Valor ha encontrado al menos uno de sus poderes especiales en la unidad financiera. Nosotros, como país, estaremos mucho mejor si los entendemos, los respetamos y aprendemos de ellos rápidamente.

The Store of Value Generation is Kicking Your Ass and You Don’t Even Know it | blog maverick


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

_"Los bichos del oro le dirían que el oro es un depósito de valor debido a su historia como base para la moneda, o al uso real como moneda. Eso es una cobertura contra la inflación. Que tiene un valor intrínseco porque se utiliza para la fabricación y joyería. Todo es narrativo. Hay muchos otros "metales preciosos" que cumplen con los mismos criterios. Pero el oro tiene más compradores. Cuando aumenta el número de compradores, el precio sube y viceversa. *No hay nada único o especial en el oro aparte de que suficientes personas crean la historia para comprar oro."*_

Esta parte es de nobel de química... aunque si se pone a tiro algún elemento del grupo del platino sin IVA tampoco hay que hacerle ascos.


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Habeis sido engañados de forma salvaje.
> 
> En el momento en el que vi a cuatro hablando en programas con sus trajes y pajaritas diciendo que la plata seria el nuevo aluminio y el bitcoin subiria a millones de euros fue el momento en el que me saltaron todas las alarmas.............
> 
> ...



Me reí un poco de tu empeño con XRP, y una vez más me quedo con cara de tonto. ¿Qué tienes previsto hacer, vas a aguantarlo más?


----------



## MIP (31 Ene 2021)

Interesante discusión sobre los ciclos de bitcoin y el papel de los mineros. 



Uno lo resume muy bien:

“This is the same thing that happens every cycle.
1.Halving comes.
2.price start increasing.
3.miners increase selling.
4.miners run out of coins.
5.profit.”


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

Lo pongo por quien lo dice y el tuit final...



REMINDER

LA PLATA ES UNA SHITCOIN

Su stock to flow ratio es de alrededor de 3

No importa lo que suceda en el mercado del papel porque es muy fácil extraer y reciclar toneladas y toneladas de plata y llevarla al mercado, lo que hace que el precio se desplome.

Pumpear la plata es un juego perdido.





En The Bitcoin Standard, explico por qué la plata ha estado en un mercado bajista durante 150 años. No importa cuántos vigilantes de Internet intenten bombearlo, no son rival para los mineros de plata.

Solo bitcoin resiste la inflación. Solo bitcoin tiene tecnología Number Go Up

The Bitcoin Standard: The Decentralized Alternative to Central Banking: Ammous, Saifedean: 9781119473862: Amazon.com: Books https://t.co/oykt3qJYUq


Si quieres donar tu riqueza a los mineros y vendedores de plata, compra plata. Son los únicos que se benefician de acrobacias como #silversqueeze.

Si realmente quieres apretar, solo bitcoin resiste la inflación, y esa es exactamente la razón por la que ha estado apretando durante 12 años.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Me reí un poco de tu empeño con XRP, y una vez más me quedo con cara de tonto. ¿Qué tienes previsto hacer, vas a aguantarlo más?




Si ahora mismo no sacaria mucho, tengo que esperar, aqui he tenido suerte, yo solo preveia que al final iba a acabar la cosa en nada volverian a reelistar la moneda y subiria bastante en el tiempo.

Lo del pumpeo y el ponerse a dar porculo a todo el sistema no me lo esperaba, voy a esperar si me lo suben bastante seguramente venda por que luego acabara el pompeo este que le estan haciedo y puede pasar como con el dogecoin que vuelva a bajar.

Si sigue subiendo vendo y cuando otra vez baje ya comprare nuevamente, lo que no tengo decidido es en que cantidad vender, quizas cuando llegue al euro, me puedo sacar con esto un pico apañado, aunque prefiero esas onzas de plata a esos 1000 euros que estan anunciado, si eso pasa me compro un chalet como un demonio de grande ...........


----------



## Porestar (1 Feb 2021)

Parece que para de caer.



Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo pongo por quien lo dice y el tuit final...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es tan fácil reciclarla, y no merece la pena debido precisamente al otro argumento, es más rentable extraerla y hay mucha aún en la corteza terrestre, además es un subproducto, suelen sacarla de minas de plomo y otros elementos.

Tampoco llamaría shitcoin a un elemento con propiedades tan especiales y útiles. Pero sí, yo tampoco veo a la plata haciéndonos ricos (aún así no me he podido resistir a comprar una pelín más hoy).

Que no mencione al oro y salte directamente a compararla con bitcoin, cuando oro sí que queda poco por extraer, no le da mucha credibilidad.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

La plata es un poco menos abundante que el mercurio, que cuesta 300$/Kg, y más abundante que el selenio, que cuesta 30$/Kg (puro en polvo).

Las fuentes de plata (conocidas) son abuntantes desde hace más de 150 años. Hacerse pajas con la plata mola, pero no tiene espectativas de subir mucho a largo plazo. Al menos no por motivos de escasez. Hay plata a mansalva y si el precio aumenta, habrá más plata porque será más rentable la minería y el mercado se inundará de metal, de modo que el precio volverá a caer hasta encontrar un equilibrio.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Feb 2021)

Yo esto de la plata lo veo como una maniobra de distraccion de las manos fuertes para intentar que la gente se vaya desenganchando de gamestop. Veremos


----------



## CuiBono (1 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo es
> Bitcoin / Transaction / 4d719a4527cd222435283c0ca2cc59fdf00597374c95acb56085cc7372fdd389 — Blockchair



Me hace gracia como hacen primero una o dos transferencias de 500-600 satoshis y después, cuando están seguros de que la cuenta está bien, morteradas de 200 bitcoins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burbuhamijo (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Habeis sido engañados de forma salvaje.
> 
> En el momento en el que vi a cuatro hablando en programas con sus trajes y pajaritas diciendo que la plata seria el nuevo aluminio y el bitcoin subiria a millones de euros fue el momento en el que me saltaron todas las alarmas.............
> 
> ...



Oye tio llevo mucho tiempo lurkeando entre las sombras y la única razón por la que me presento ante todos vosotros y posteo es para pedirte amablemente que te saques ya la chancla de la boca de una puñetera vez. Que no me gusta meter gente al ignore pero lo tuyo ya roza lo histriónico... De verdad. Por favor.

Ah, y un saludo a todos!


----------



## Porestar (1 Feb 2021)

burbuhamijo dijo:


> Oye tio llevo mucho tiempo lurkeando entre las sombras y la única razón por la que me presento ante todos vosotros y posteo es para pedirte amablemente que te saques ya la chancla de la boca de una puñetera vez. Que no me gusta meter gente al ignore pero lo tuyo ya roza lo histriónico... De verdad. Por favor.
> 
> Ah, y un saludo a todos!



Pues vaya primera aportación, mejor sigue "lurkeando entre las sombras".


----------



## Porestar (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> La plata es un poco menos abundante que el mercurio, que cuesta 300$/Kg, y más abundante que el selenio, que cuesta 30$/Kg (puro en polvo).
> 
> Las fuentes de plata (conocidas) son abuntantes desde hace más de 150 años. Hacerse pajas con la plata mola, pero no tiene espectativas de subir mucho a largo plazo. Al menos no por motivos de escasez. Hay plata a mansalva y si el precio aumenta, habrá más plata porque será más rentable la minería y el mercado se inundará de metal, de modo que el precio volverá a caer hasta encontrar un equilibrio.



Pero luego está la cuestión de la utilidad, y la plata es ni más ni menos el mejor conductor eléctrico, y además tan maleable que facilita muchísimo ese uso. Los satoshis los compramos usando circuitos que la emplean.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero luego está la cuestión de la utilidad, y la plata es ni más ni menos el mejor conductor eléctrico, y además tan maleable que facilita muchísimo ese uso. Los satoshis los compramos usando circuitos que la emplean.



El cobre es casi igual de buen conductor eléctrico, y sólo cuesta una fracción. Si fuera por la utilidad... el hierro se emplea mucho más, y a niveles industriales.

A mí me gusta la plata, y tengo monedas y lingotes, pero no soy un fanático de la plata. La plata era valiosa en la antigüedad y hasta hace casi 2 siglos porque hasta entonces la química y la ingeniería no habían avanzado lo suficiente, y no se sabía detectar u obtener de forma rentable en suficiente cantidad. Pero hoy en día la plata ya no es tan escasa.

El problema de la escasez es esencial. Por ejemplo, en La Luna el carbono es muy escaso. De hecho, cuesta más obtener 1 Kg de carbono en la luna que 1 Kg de plata. Por lo tanto, cuando la colonicemos, tendremos que llevar el carbono allí desde La Tierra, en forma de grafito, o desde algún sitio en donde sea abundante, para poder fabricar acero, polímeros o comida.

Fíjate lo que podrá costar 1Kg de carbono en La Luna si no conseguimos encontrar allí fuentes abundantes de minerales con contenido en carbono. Su precio dependerá de las fuentes disponibles o de los costes de transportarlo hasta allí.


----------



## Indignado (1 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero luego está la cuestión de la utilidad, y la plata es ni más ni menos el mejor conductor eléctrico, y además tan maleable que facilita muchísimo ese uso. Los satoshis los compramos usando circuitos que la emplean.



La plata se oxida el oro no , desde siempre se ha utilizado oro en la electrónica cuando la plata es más barata


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> La plata se oxida el oro no , desde siempre se ha utilizado oro en la electrónica cuando la plata es más barata



Para los contactos, pero para otros componentes se usa plata, como algunas células solares. Pero vamos, que es un uso marginal.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Feb 2021)

Y para el empaste de caries tb se usa plata!!! joder, va a subir to the moon!!!


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y para el empaste de caries tb se usa plata!!! joder, va a subir to the moon!!!



Para los antiguos. Ahora ya no se usan los de amalgama porque llevan mercurio. Por cierto, los empastes no hicieron subir el precio del mercurio...


----------



## Porestar (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Para los contactos, pero para otros componentes se usa plata, como algunas células solares. Pero vamos, que es un uso marginal.





Indignado dijo:


> La plata se oxida el oro no , desde siempre se ha utilizado oro en la electrónica cuando la plata es más barata



Efectivamente oro>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>plata. Hasta yo mismo tengo más pasta metida en el exchange que en plata.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Para los antiguos. Ahora ya no se usan los de amalgama porque llevan mercurio. Por cierto, los empastes no hicieron subir el precio del mercurio...



Yo llevo de plata desde pequeño, por eso lo digo jajaja


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Yo llevo de plata desde pequeño, por eso lo digo jajaja



Yo me quité todos los de amalgama y me los puse de composite. La amalgama suelta mercurio y es malo para la salud, sobre todo para el cerebro (mata las neuronas).


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Feb 2021)

Elon Musk dice que es partidario de bitcoin y cree que obtendrá una "amplia aceptación" en las finanzas.

Elon Musk agregó #bitcoin a su biografía de Twitter la semana pasada, lo que ayudó a impulsar el precio de la moneda digital hasta en un 20%.

En una discusión en la popular aplicación de chat de audio Clubhouse, Musk confirmó que le gusta Bitcoin.

"Creo que Bitcoin está realmente a punto de obtener una amplia aceptación por parte de la gente de finanzas convencionales", dijo.

Elon Musk says he’s a supporter of bitcoin and thinks it will get ‘broad acceptance’ in finance


----------



## Porestar (1 Feb 2021)

Colombia autoriza a 8 exchanges de bitcoin para pruebas en sandbox regulatorio (criptonoticias.com)


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (1 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Eso dicen los CM's del Hilo de Oro....que si en tiempos de Jesús de Nazaret y bla bla bla....entiendo que ese hilo esta lleno de vendedores y defienden su chiringuito aunque haya tardado 5000 putos años en romper los miserables 2000 $.....pero el metal ha quedado relegado a las peliculas de Nazis vs Judios y Españoles buscando el Dorado en los Andes....las criptos en 10 años se han meado en los metales tipo chucho.....



Lo dije el otro día: este tipo de actitud es *adanismo*.
Propio de adolescentes y de podemitas.


----------



## orbeo (1 Feb 2021)

Esta tarde he firmado el coche.

Mensaje para los nocoiners esos que dicen que con BTC no se puede comprar nada.

COMERME LOS HUEVOS


----------



## orbeo (1 Feb 2021)

COMERME LOS HUEVOS PERO VAMOS A DOS MANOS PLUSVALIAS DEL 1400% MANDAN


----------



## CuiBono (1 Feb 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Esta tarde he firmado el coche.
> 
> Mensaje para los nocoiners esos que dicen que con BTC no se puede comprar nada.
> 
> COMERME LOS HUEVOS



Yo me hubiera esperado a la equivalencia de un Cibertruck (Full equip) y 1 BTC pagado al tito Elon a través de Apple Pay.


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Roninn (1 Feb 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



En 4chan les llaman xrp schizos. Siempre hay alguna mierda esoterica que los llevara a 1k etc


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Feb 2021)

Visa reafirma su compromiso con los pagos en criptomonedas y las rampas de acceso al fiat (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Feb 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Visa reafirma su compromiso con los pagos en criptomonedas y las rampas de acceso al fiat (cointelegraph.com)



Visa apostando claramente x las cryptos y luego escuchas a su maximo accionista (W. Bafett) diciendo que bitcoin es humo y que vendamos todos porque le sabria mal que perdieramos dinero con este tipo de inversiones


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Feb 2021)

Jojojo mirad mirad:

Hacienda obligará a incluir las criptomonedas en la cuestionada declaración de bienes en el extranjero


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Jojojo mirad mirad:
> 
> Hacienda obligará a incluir las criptomonedas en la cuestionada declaración de bienes en el extranjero



Esto les queda grande


----------



## CuiBono (2 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Jojojo mirad mirad:
> 
> Hacienda obligará a incluir las criptomonedas en la cuestionada declaración de bienes en el extranjero



Mandarán a tu casa a tipos que no sabrán distinguir una ledger el un USB.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (2 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Jojojo mirad mirad:
> 
> Hacienda obligará a incluir las criptomonedas en la cuestionada declaración de bienes en el extranjero



Creará un formato específico

Modelo 720

O lo uno o lo otro


----------



## Locoderemate (2 Feb 2021)

Y si son las empresas las que compran bitcoins?

Y si son asociaciones sin animo de lucro?


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Creará un formato específico
> 
> Modelo 720
> 
> O lo uno o lo otro



Y la UE ya ha dicho que el 720 es ilegal.


----------



## orbeo (2 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Y la UE ya ha dicho que el 720 es ilegal.



A lo que España a contestado muy educadamente "me la suda, lo seguiré aplicando".


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

No nos dejan trabajar en condiciones, manipulan el IPC, nos obligan a pagar impuestos absurdos y ahora quieren que declaremos nuestros Bitcoñitos?


----------



## vacutator (2 Feb 2021)

Yo es que no tengo ninguna arandela fuera de españa


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

Con el debido respeto, #Bitcoin no es una moneda y no reemplaza al dólar. Es un activo monetario que reemplaza rápidamente al oro como reserva de valor. Coexistirá con las monedas fiduciarias, ya que atrae capital de activos refugio más débiles. Discutamos - @SteveForbesCEO


----------



## Donald Draper (2 Feb 2021)

Si yo tengo mi ledger en el salón, eso es España. No hay mucho más que discutir.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Feb 2021)

ETH ATH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nocoiners con trailers de hemoal


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Si yo tengo mi ledger en el salón, eso es España. No hay mucho más que discutir.



Es que tampoco están en tu ledger, es información repartida por todo el mundo. Tu ledger simplemente te da acceso a ellos.
Están en España del mismo modo que están en China o en Australia.


----------



## Mig29 (2 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ETH ATH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> nocoiners con trailers de hemoal



Les estoy oyendo llorar desde aquí.
Ya solo falta que BTC pegue otro buen arreon y más de uno, el primero @Notrabajo34 , que le da un síncope. Que bendición fue meter a ese en el ignore.


----------



## Demi Grante (2 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ETH ATH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> nocoiners con trailers de hemoal




Y yo que pensaba que se iba a quedar en 1150€... Me ha pillado totalmente fuera de la ola, y después de esa ola vinieron otras 3.

Espero no tener que editar que también me perdí la cuarta ola.




Por el lado positivo, a 1150 he vendido varios ETH de 700€


----------



## Porestar (2 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Les estoy oyendo llorar desde aquí.
> Ya solo falta que BTC pegue otro buen arreon y más de uno, el primero @Notrabajo34 , que le da un síncope. Que bendición fue meter a ese en el ignore.



Dudo que no tenga BTC, a XRP le sacó unos 10000 leuros el otro día.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

Creo que más de uno se está planteando descargar ETH por BTC si sigue subiendo por encima de 0.05...


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Jojojo mirad mirad:
> 
> Hacienda obligará a incluir las criptomonedas en la cuestionada declaración de bienes en el extranjero



Lo que dice el BOE es esto:


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Cierto que bitcoin es una autentica revolución tanto en las finanzas como en el intercambio de información, y por eso esta gente lo defiende, pero tampoco caigamos en el argumento de autoridad.


----------



## Animalico (2 Feb 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Lo que dice el BOE es esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562262



Ya trabajo la mitad del año para el estado como para declarar las criptomonedas con las que voy ahorrando. Lo llevan claro.


----------



## Animalico (2 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta, se que las Ledger o las Trezor son las mejores cold wallet que hay, pero los aquí presentes ¿qué os parece las paper wallets?


----------



## Elvensen (2 Feb 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> Una pregunta, se que las Ledger o las Trezor son las mejores cold wallet que hay, pero los aquí presentes ¿qué os parece las paper wallets?



Me parecen tan buenas y superiores a ledger y trezor que tengo varias, y de esas dos que mencionas, ninguna.


----------



## Animalico (2 Feb 2021)

En la wiki de Bitcoin también dicen que están obsoletas y son inseguras. Pero creo que si generas la wallet como dicen sin conexión en un ordenador limpio y guardas bien el papel de agentes externos no es una mala opción temporal hasta que la acabe reemplazando por una hardware wallet.

Bitcoin Wiki - Paper Wallet


----------



## Edu.R (2 Feb 2021)

Como aguante los 30k el año nuevo chino, si que me voy a creer lo de la estabilización del precio.


----------



## Maxos (3 Feb 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> En la wiki de Bitcoin también dicen que están obsoletas y son inseguras. Pero creo que si generas la wallet como dicen sin conexión en un ordenador limpio y guardas bien el papel de agentes externos no es una mala opción temporal hasta que la acabe reemplazando por una hardware wallet.
> 
> Bitcoin Wiki - Paper Wallet



Lo de ser inseguro creo que lo dicen por posibles errores del usuario, no de que te los puedan robar.
A parte de poder perder o que se estropee el papel, si tienes 1 BTC y haces una transacción de 0.1 BTC, el 0.9 restante irá a otra dirección. 
Ha habido casos de gente que no sabia como funcionan los UTXO y le ha ocurrido, pensaban que gastaban una parte y lo otro seguía en su paper wallet pero no era así y lo perdió todo.
Con las wallets deterministas en parte se solucionó, pero aún así el usuario puede cometer errores.

Mi consejo es que mejor no usar paper wallets, menos si lo que te acabo de contar te suena a chino. Aún así si lo quieres hacer como opción temporal, usarla solo para enviar BTC, y cuando gastes, hacer una única transacción de todo lo que tengas a la HW.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Si yo tengo mi ledger en el salón, eso es España. No hay mucho más que discutir.




En tu ledger no hay bitcoins, solo hay unas claves. Ni siquiera la blockchain está en tu ledger.

Si aun me dijeras un full node...


----------



## Animalico (3 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Lo de ser inseguro creo que lo dicen por posibles errores del usuario, no de que te los puedan robar.
> A parte de poder perder o que se estropee el papel, si tienes 1 BTC y haces una transacción de 0.1 BTC, el 0.9 restante irá a otra dirección.
> Ha habido casos de gente que no sabia como funcionan los UTXO y le ha ocurrido, pensaban que gastaban una parte y lo otro seguía en su paper wallet pero no era así y lo perdió todo.
> Con las wallets deterministas en parte se solucionó, pero aún así el usuario puede cometer errores.
> ...



Osea que en una paper wallet se tiene que sacar todo el monto de una que si no pierdes el resto... ¿Qué sentido tiene eso?



ninfireblade dijo:


> En tu ledger no hay bitcoins, solo hay unas claves. Ni siquiera la blockchain está en tu ledger.
> 
> Si aun me dijeras un full node...



¿Entonces si tengo un full node se podría considerar que tengo los Bitcoin en España?

Por cierto, ¿Cuál es la mejor distribución de Linux para montar un full node? ¿O es preferible Windows? (lo dudo).


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

El mejor paper wallet, en mi opinión, es crear un nuevo wallet.dat con Bitcoin Core, mandar los BTCs que quieras a la primera dirección de recepción de ese wallet, y luego, en la consola, mostrar la clave privada de esa dirección. Luego, coger esa clave privada y convertirla a BIP38.

BIP38 es formato de clave privada encriptada con contraseña. Ejemplo:

Clave privada: L2mCw1StjvRykQThZqM4kDB6HVnvMDFoZzQK48yChTtR8Svvhs7H
Clave privada encriptada como BIP38: 6PYKNsNn1Fq1QrAG581zP1t1KdmPDoncTeeXnHvugPdFvxvkJWjH1DRNX1

Luego coges e imprimes esa clave en BIP38 en un papel, o generas un código QR y lo imprimes.
Hay varios wallets que pueden luego importar una clave en formato BIP38 leyendo el QR, pero vamos, la puedes volver a desencriptar e importar en otro wallet.dat a través de la consola de Bitcoin Core. Una vez reimportada en Bitcoin Core, esa clave no es parte de las claves normales generadas a partir de la semilla interna del wallet.dat, por lo tanto si los BTC no se transfieren a otro wallet, la copia de seguridad incial de ese wallet.dat no servirá para recuperar los fondos, si le pasa algo al monedero, por lo tanto no hay que perder el papel con la clave en BIP38 hasta que no se transfieran los BTCs a otro monedero, por si las moscas.

Creo que es la forma más segura de tener paper wallets.

Hay por ahí scripts y webs y posiblemente algún monedero para encriptar claves privadas en BIP38, pero yo no me fío de nadie, por lo que hice mi propio script en Ruby para encriptarlas y desencriptarlas.

Puedes tener un folio con tus claves en BIP38 y ya está. Es un paper wallet sencillo y barato.

Vamos, esta es mi opinión, que cada uno guarde sus Bitcoins como crea mejor.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Feb 2021)

Falso.
Lo más seguro es tener una cartera fría, escrita a lápiz y guardada donde te salga de los cojones por varios años.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

https://blockchain.news/news/miami-...coin-will-be-biggest-story-for-next-few-years


----------



## tastas (3 Feb 2021)

A efectos prácticos es lo mismo una semilla que una única dirección, pero mucho más funcional.

https://iancoleman.io/bip39/

Y el acero es mejor que el papel.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Feb 2021)

tastas dijo:


> A efectos prácticos es lo mismo una semilla que una única dirección, pero mucho más funcional.
> 
> https://iancoleman.io/bip39/
> 
> Y el acero es mejor que el papel.



El papel te lo puedes tragar.
El acero no


----------



## Mopois (3 Feb 2021)

Memorizadla y listo


----------



## MIP (3 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El papel te lo puedes tragar.
> El acero no



Para el “ataque de la llave inglesa de $5” tienes las direcciones multifirma y la dispersión de claves. 

Lo de comerte el papel me ha hecho gracia pero es un mal consejo porque no evita que otros lo encuentren antes que tu o que lo destruya un incendio.


----------



## Mopois (3 Feb 2021)

Depende para quién.

Puedes tener un backup, cifrado con una clave que te acuerdes, en papel, con los bytes directamente resultados del cifrado sin más.


----------



## MIP (3 Feb 2021)

Mopois dijo:


> Depende para quién.



Hay mucha gente que ha reportado con los años olvidarse sus claves/seeds. 

No es un buen consejo tampoco.


----------



## Mopois (3 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que ha reportado con los años olvidarse sus claves/seeds.
> 
> No es un buen consejo tampoco.



Es lo más seguro, pero depende de las capacidades de cada uno. Aún así guarda siempre un backup por si acaso, en papel, pero no en claro, porque si no estamos en las mismas.


----------



## Elvensen (3 Feb 2021)

Todo el riesgo que tienen las carteras de papel son los que ya se saben de toda la vida, errores humanos y deterioro en el tiempo.
Precisamente por esas razones las considero mejores que ledger y trezor, porque soy lo suficientemente meticuloso como para no cometer errores al crearlas y soy lo suficientemente cuidadoso como para cuidar su estado fisico.


----------



## Maxos (3 Feb 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> Osea que en una paper wallet se tiene que sacar todo el monto de una que si no pierdes el resto... ¿Qué sentido tiene eso?



No es que lo pierdas, es que luego tienes que hacer el backup de la nueva dirección. Pero si no lo sabes te crees que aún siguen en la antigua.
Son buenas si tienes los conocimientos y el cuidado suficiente, pero aún así se pueden cometer errores. Se usaban sobretodo en los inicios de Bitcoin, pero como te han dicho ahora son desaconsejables, porque ya hay hardware wallets, o mejor aún, cold wallets, que son deterministas y con la semilla recuperas todas las direcciones presentes y futuras que se generen.


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Feb 2021)

Visa está lanzando una API que permitirá a todos los clientes bancarios ofrecer Bitcoin a través de sus servicios existentes.

La API está asociada con Anchorage.



Visa Signals Further Crypto Ambitions With API Pilot for Bank Customers to Buy Bitcoin - CoinDesk


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Visa está lanzando una API que permitirá a todos los clientes bancarios ofrecer Bitcoin a través de sus servicios existentes.
> 
> La API está asociada con Anchorage.
> 
> ...



*¡¡CHU CHUUUÚ HIJOS DE PVTA, CHU CHUUUÚ!!*


----------



## Seronoser (3 Feb 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Todo el riesgo que tienen las carteras de papel son los que ya se saben de toda la vida, errores humanos y deterioro en el tiempo.
> Precisamente por esas razones las considero mejores que ledger y trezor, porque soy lo suficientemente meticuloso como para no cometer errores al crearlas y soy lo suficientemente cuidadoso como para cuidar su estado fisico.



Y si entrenas la mente un poco, no necesitarás ni el papel. Regla nemotécnica y listo. No es tan difícil.
Por eso decía antes lo de comerte el papel...auténtica metáfora


----------



## MIP (3 Feb 2021)

Mopois dijo:


> Es lo más seguro, pero depende de las capacidades de cada uno. Aún así guarda siempre un backup por si acaso, en papel, pero no en claro, porque si no estamos en las mismas.



Desde que se inventaron las wallets airgapped como la Coldcard todo eso está superado. 

Pero cada uno hace lo que le sale del nurzo, faltaría más, ahí está la gracia de todo esto.


----------



## Mopois (3 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Desde que se inventaron las wallets airgapped como la Coldcard todo eso está superado.
> 
> Pero cada uno hace lo que le sale del nurzo, faltaría más, ahí está la gracia de todo esto.



Claro, es una opción más, a mi me parece muy buena opción, incluso participé en un desarrollo al respecto.

Pero las cosas pueden perderse, al igual que la memoria de una persona.

Quizás lo mejor sea combinar un par de opciones y tener una solución intermedia.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2021)

No se si lo habéis comentado, hoy asistirán representantes de 1400 corporaciones al seminario de Michael Saylor para instituciones.

Esas 1400 instituciones van a comprar bitcoin, porque no vas a ese seminario si no tienes intención de hacerlo.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2021)

venga a subir!!!

en un dia casi 2k lol


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2021)

no puede uno ni entrar joder!

cuanto llevamos de tsunami?

que venga el DIP ya de una puuta vez joder.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que ha reportado con los años olvidarse sus claves/seeds.
> 
> No es un buen consejo tampoco.



Y directamente escanear la paper wallet y guardarla en TU servidor, cambiandole la extension de archivo? 

Osea tengo un pdf que pone 'DSC003937373.jpg' pero que no abre, porque es un ZIP con la extension cambiada a .jpg

Yo lo hago así, de momento....como lo ves?


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Y directamente escanear la paper wallet y guardarla en TU servidor, cambiandole la extension de archivo?
> 
> Osea tengo un pdf que pone 'DSC003937373.jpg' pero que no abre, porque es un ZIP con la extension cambiada a .jpg
> 
> Yo lo hago así, de momento....como lo ves?



Con esa técnica de lamer vas a perder la pasta en cero coma. Si con "tu servidor" te refieres a subirla a iCoud, Google Drive, un FTP o un servidor web que tengas o similar.


----------



## kilerz (3 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Y directamente escanear la paper wallet y guardarla en TU servidor, cambiandole la extension de archivo?
> 
> Osea tengo un pdf que pone 'DSC003937373.jpg' pero que no abre, porque es un ZIP con la extension cambiada a .jpg
> 
> Yo lo hago así, de momento....como lo ves?



muy pobre, los metadatos no enganyan.
el cifrado zip no es muy fiable, usa gpg AES-256.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Con esa técnica de lamer vas a perder la pasta en cero coma. Si con "tu servidor" te refieres a subirla a iCoud, Google Drive, un FTP o un servidor web que tengas o similar.



servidor propio en casa me refiero


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> servidor propio en casa me refiero



No almacenes las claves en ningún ordenador conectado a Internet. Tenlas si acaso en una tarjeta micro SD, en papel, o usa un trezor.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> muy pobre, los metadatos no enganyan.
> el cifrado zip no es muy fiable, usa gpg AES-256.



ok gracias. no tengo ni idea de cifrado ni encriptación.

a la vista está 

es de agradecer leer consejos de este calibre, encima gratis xD

me lo estaba leyendo justo antes que editaras

https://www.nas.nasa.gov/hecc/support/kb/using-gpg-to-encrypt-your-data_242.html


----------



## calaminox (3 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Y directamente escanear la paper wallet y guardarla en TU servidor, cambiandole la extension de archivo?
> 
> Osea tengo un pdf que pone 'DSC003937373.jpg' pero que no abre, porque es un ZIP con la extension cambiada a .jpg
> 
> Yo lo hago así, de momento....como lo ves?



Cuando los pases de un solo golpe usarías electrum o un ledger? Porque necesitas meterlos en algún sitio para hacerlos efectivos o moverlos como quieras..


----------



## Porestar (3 Feb 2021)

¿Cómo veis a PolkaDOT respecto a Ethereum? Ayer le metí algo porque me daba buena espina y parece que hoy varios han pensado igual.


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Feb 2021)

Cómo la actualización Taproot de Bitcoin mejorará la tecnología en toda la pila de software de Bitcoin


El software de escalado, privacidad y custodia se beneficiará de la mayor actualización de Bitcoin en años.


La actualización Taproot de Bitcoin es (básicamente) la ganadora , ya que las partes interesadas de Bitcoin descubren la mejor manera de ponerlo en línea.


Las firmas digitales se crean a partir de las claves privadas que controlan las carteras de bitcoin y son necesarias para aprobar transacciones. Las direcciones de raíz principal utilizarán firmas de Schnorr, en lugar del algoritmo de firma actual de Bitcoin, el algoritmo de firma digital de curva elíptica o ECDSA para abreviar.


En términos de datos y procesamiento, las firmas de Schnorr son más pequeñas y más rápidas que las firmas de ECDSA y también tienen el beneficio adicional de ser "lineales", lo que significa que los contratos inteligentes basados en Schnorr pueden optimizarse para funciones que las firmas de ECDSA no pueden.


Estas diferencias han hecho de Taproot una actualización muy esperada porque le dará a Bitcoin un impulso a la privacidad de las transacciones y permitirá "contratos inteligentes" más livianos y complejos (un contrato codificado con reglas de ejecución automática).


Las mejoras de herramientas y codificación que trae Taproot estarán en gran parte ocultas y serán una bendición para los desarrolladores. Sin embargo, los usuarios habituales de Bitcoin también se beneficiarán de las mejoras de usabilidad, rendimiento y privacidad de la tecnología de múltiples firmas (multifirma), software de privacidad e incluso tecnología de escalado como Lightning Network.


Sin Taproot, aplicar las siguientes actualizaciones a estos softwares no sería posible o no sería tan viable.


MuSig2: Impulsar la privacidad y la eficiencia de las transacciones de múltiples firmas


El centro de desarrollo de Bitcoin Blockstream está desarrollando un nuevo software multifirma, MuSig2, que hará que las transacciones multifirma sean más eficientes, más baratas y más privadas.


A diferencia de las carteras de Bitcoin habituales, que solo requieren una única firma de una clave privada, las carteras de múltiples firmas requieren al menos dos o más firmas de diferentes claves privadas para aprobar una transacción. La idea es distribuir el riesgo de una billetera entre múltiples claves y, si es necesario, múltiples partes.


Bajo el diseño actual con contratos ECDSA, las transacciones multifirma registran la firma de cada participante multisig individualmente. Las firmas de Schnorr permitirían que cada firma se registre como una firma en la cadena de bloques, lo que hace que las transacciones sean más ligeras en datos y, por lo tanto, más baratas.


“[Taproot] beneficia a las carteras multisig como Blockstream Green porque el uso de MuSig2 es más barato y más privado que las configuraciones multisig actuales”, dijo a CoinDesk el investigador y criptógrafo aplicado de Blockstream, Jonas Nick.


La actualización de Bitcoin también aumentará el límite de firmantes que permite una billetera multifirma de 15 a un "número mucho mayor", dijo el desarrollador de Bitcoin, Chris Belcher.


Las transacciones basadas en firmas de Schnorr son más privadas porque, gracias a los llamados scripts sin script, todas las transacciones de Taproot tienen la misma huella digital. Eso significa que una transacción de firma única y una transacción de firma múltiple tienen el mismo aspecto en la cadena de bloques según las reglas de Taproot.


Esta mejora de la privacidad también se extiende a otras áreas del desarrollo de Bitcoin.


“MuSig2 también mejora la eficiencia de los contratos de múltiples partes como los canales Lightning, CoinSwaps o contratos de registro discretos, y mejora la privacidad del enrutamiento en Lightning Network al habilitar 'scripts sin script'. Esto también significa que el conjunto de anonimato de las transacciones regulares se convertiría en más grande porque, para un observador de blockchain, bien podría ser parte de un contrato de múltiples partes o una billetera de múltiples firmas ”, dijo Nick.


CoinSwap: disfrazar transacciones de monedas mixtas


Todos los softwares a los que hace referencia Nick se basan en carteras multifirma para vincular a los participantes del mercado en reglas de participación reforzadas criptográficamente llamadas contratos inteligentes.


Uno de ellos, el protocolo de privacidad CoinSwap, es ampliamente considerado como el mejor sucesor de CoinJoin, actualmente el software más popular para “mezclar” bitcoins para ocultar su historial de transacciones.


Una deficiencia de los precursores de CoinSwap, incluido CoinJoin, es que tales transacciones se muestran claramente diferentes de las normales. Esto facilita que el análisis de blockchain identifique CoinJoins en la cadena, frustrando cualquier beneficio de privacidad.


Según Belcher, la actualización Taproot de Bitcoin solucionará este problema.


“Una buena ventaja de Taproot es también que permite scripts sin script. Como sabrá, protocolos como Lightning Network y CoinSwap dependen de los llamados contratos bloqueados por tiempo hash. Actualmente, estos contratos son visibles en blockchain. Lo que permiten los scripts sin script es que esos contratos también se vean exactamente igual que una transacción de firma única de Taproot ".


Contratos de bloqueo de tiempo puntual: hacer que Lightning sea más privado


Como señala Belcher, la Lightning Network de Bitcoin utiliza contratos de bloqueo de tiempo hash (HTLC) para facilitar las transacciones. Pero Schnorr Signatures allanaría el camino para los contratos de bloqueo de tiempo puntual (PTLC), una mejora en los HTLC que permiten contratos inteligentes más privados y eficientes para Lightning.


La ganancia de privacidad proviene de una modificación de cómo los nodos de Lightning Network “enrutan” las transacciones. Las transacciones Lightning deben enviarse directamente y de igual a igual en los llamados "canales de pago". De lo contrario, a falta de esta conexión directa, los pagos deben enrutarse a través de pares a los que están conectados tanto el remitente como el receptor.


Los nodos de Lightning Network enrutan las transacciones pasando un hash del pago a cada nodo en la ruta de ese pago. Los PTLC alteran este hash agregando información aleatoria en cada salto para que el pago sea menos rastreable para cualquier parte que realice la vigilancia de blockchain.


Además, los PTLC permitirán una lógica de contrato inteligente más compleja para facilitar condiciones de custodia de blockchain sin precedentes y mejorar los oráculos. (Dado que una cadena de bloques no puede procesar datos fuera de su red, un oráculo le envía estos datos).


“Técnicamente, [las PTLC] podrían realizarse hoy con ECDSA, pero no tiene la misma seguridad probada, y si se implementara, tendría que rehacerse una vez que obtengamos Taproot”, dijo Ben Carman, desarrollador de Suredbits, a CoinDesk. .


Otras mejoras de Taproot


Carman y sus colegas de Suredbits han estado trabajando en contratos de registro discretos (DLC), una lógica de contrato inteligente bastante nueva para Bitcoin que, si bien funciona hoy, será más flexible y más fácil de usar cuando se active la actualización Taproot de Bitcoin.


Belcher le dijo a CoinDesk que las firmas de Schnorr también permitirán la "validación por lotes" en la que un nodo completo de Bitcoin podría "validar 1,000 firmas Taproot en casi el mismo tiempo que se tarda en validar una firma [ECDSA]". Esta solución de escalado aceleraría significativamente el tiempo que le toma a un nodo verificar todas las firmas en un bloque.


Además, Taproot podría usar "firmas de anillo" para brindar a los usuarios la capacidad de demostrar que poseen ciertas monedas sin tener que revelar la clave pública asociada con esas monedas.


“Eso significa que alguien podría demostrar que posee una determinada moneda sin revelar cuál moneda". 

“Eso significa que alguien podría demostrar que posee una determinada moneda sin revelar cuál moneda exacta. Por ejemplo, sería posible demostrar que posee al menos 1 BTC (o cualquier cantidad) haciendo una firma de anillo sobre todas las Taproot [transacciones no gastadas] que valen más de 1 BTC, y sin embargo, en realidad no revela cuál es el suyo. ”, Dijo Belcher.

Esto tiene implicaciones particularmente para los operadores de nodos de Lightning Network que desean demostrar la propiedad del canal de pago sin sacrificar la privacidad.

How Bitcoin’s Taproot Upgrade Will Improve Its Software Stack - CoinDesk


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2021)

BTC y ETH está entrando una de dinero brutal.


----------



## Indignado (3 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> BTC y ETH está entrando una de dinero brutal.



Hemos llegado un punto que la gente confia más en dogecoin que con el euro/usd


----------



## Seronoser (4 Feb 2021)

Tras los pumpeos y despumpeos varios de estos días, sigue habiendo dos vencedores:
Petróleo y sobre todo, BTC.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Feb 2021)

Nunca viene mal recordar esto:



Y el único punto en rojo que tiene Bitcoin debería ser verde, porque el hecho de que no esté controlado por ningún país soberano es más bueno que malo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Nunca viene mal recordar esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Y el único punto en rojo que tiene Bitcoin debería ser verde, porque el hecho de que no esté controlado por ningún país soberano es más bueno que malo.




¿Qué tiene de malo?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Feb 2021)

La conferencia de Saylor ya está dando sus frutos, mucha pasta está entrando en coinbase.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Feb 2021)

Esperemos que a ETH no le pase como a BTC... cuando este último comenzo a cotizar en el mercado de futuros a finales 2017 y cayó su precio hasta Diciembre 2020.....


----------



## Porestar (5 Feb 2021)

Van muy parejos Bitcoin y ethereum, mucha especulación aún me parece.

Sigo sin entender los fundamentos de ethereum, por cierto, si alguien me explica por qué he de meter ahí dinero salvo para especular...


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Feb 2021)

mecagonmis muelas.....que esto pare ya joder. quiero COMPRAAAAAAAAAAR.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Van muy parejos Bitcoin y ethereum, mucha especulación aún me parece.
> 
> Sigo sin entender los fundamentos de ethereum, por cierto, si alguien me explica por qué he de meter ahí dinero salvo para especular...



Yo lo que no entiendo es que este subiendo todo tan hija putamente.

Tenia un poco metido en muchas monedas y casi todas me han doblado ya, menos Dai que sigue mas o menos lo mismo que meti todas las demas o dobladas o mas de un 50% de lo que meti.

No tiene esto mucha esplicacion, no es posible que suban todas de esta manera tan bestia.

La de maker a 2500 euros ya me cago en todo.........


----------



## Porestar (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que este subiendo todo tan hija putamente.
> 
> Tenia un poco metido en muchas monedas y casi todas me han doblado ya, menos Dai que sigue mas o menos lo mismo que meti todas las demas o dobladas o mas de un 50% de lo que meti.
> 
> ...



Sí, shitcoins que no quiere ni su madre van como un cohete y el oro arrastrándose, es de locos.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (5 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Van muy parejos Bitcoin y ethereum, mucha especulación aún me parece.
> 
> Sigo sin entender los fundamentos de ethereum, por cierto, si alguien me explica por qué he de meter ahí dinero salvo para especular...




Se podría hacer la comparativa con oro versus petróleo. 

Hoy en día BTC es el oro digital y ETH es el petróleo digital.


----------



## Porestar (5 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Se podría hacer la comparativa con oro versus petróleo.
> 
> Hoy en día BTC es el oro digital y ETH es el petróleo digital.



¿Por qué petróleo? El petróleo además es finito, pero ethers pueden sacarse los que les salgan de las pelotas ¿no?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (5 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por qué petróleo? El petróleo además es finito, pero ethers pueden sacarse los que les salgan de las pelotas ¿no?



Porque lo mismo que para que un coche corra necesitas petroleo, para que un smart contract corra necesitas eth. Y ahora mismo casi la totalidad del sistema financiero decentralizado está implementado en smart contracts en Ethereum.

Respecto a lo de el supply infinito the Ethereum, te referencio el EIP 1559 y su impacto en la emisión anual de eth.


----------



## Klapaucius (6 Feb 2021)

Estoy esperando ansioso a que demuestre el pufo de tether y caiga el precio del btc para comprar

En febrero hay desenlace


----------



## SHARKHAN (6 Feb 2021)

Lo de las fees en ETH me parece hilarante. Hacer un swap me piden 89$. ETH va a morir de éxito, esas fees son inasumibles, la pasta se irá a otras redes de la competencia como DOT, ADA... Cero atractivo invertir en eth viendo cómo están matando el negocio con las fees.


----------



## Porestar (6 Feb 2021)

Vended para las fiestas chinos cabrones


----------



## esseri (6 Feb 2021)

Binance impidiendo hacer caja en al menos un par de alts por "balance insuficiente" y otras yerbas.

No hace falta blokear retiradas de BTC facilmente demandables...Cualkier día pillan al personal saliendo de multiplicar sus satoshis...y no hay BTC para hacer sus atajos realidá.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (6 Feb 2021)

Esto se supone que me tiene que dejar mal? dolerme? es un argumento para no comprar eth? 

Tiene cojones que uses este argumento siendo un Bitcoin maximalist como parece que eres.


----------



## Red Star (6 Feb 2021)

Me encanta el olor a CHU CHÚ por las mañanas.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Feb 2021)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Lo de las fees en ETH me parece hilarante. Hacer un swap me piden 89$. ETH va a morir de éxito, esas fees son inasumibles, la pasta se irá a otras redes de la competencia como DOT, ADA... Cero atractivo invertir en eth viendo cómo están matando el negocio con las fees.



Lo de las fees en ETH es la consecuencia de no poder escalar. Y ninguna cripto es escalable. Las demás criptos que nombras como alternativa tienen exactamente el mismo problema. De momento sus fees son bajas simplemente porque su uso es bajo. Si en algun momento sube su uso pues pasará lo mismo con las fees.

Es muy sencillo de entender. La única forma de escalar es operando fuera de la red principal. Los bloques tienen un tamaño determinado y por tanto caben un numero determinado de transacciones. O aumentas el tamaño del bloque o llevas un seguimiento fuera de la blockchain. Aumentar el tamaño del bloque tiene una consecuencia directa en pérdida de centralización, con lo cual solo nos queda la otra solución.

Y eso ya esta hecho. Se llama Lightning Network. Está montada sobre Bitcoin y funciona a la perfeccion. Solo falta que la gente lo use y eso sucederá cuando las comisiones sean tan altas que suponga un aliciente para la gente buscar una alternativa.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Vended para las fiestas chinos cabrones



Este año cae viernes 12 de febrero. La leyenda dice que los chinos venden en masa para celebrar su año nuevo con comilonas, regalos etc, pero yo eso nunca me lo he acabado de creer.


----------



## Porestar (6 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Este año cae viernes 12 de febrero. La leyenda dice que los chinos venden en masa para celebrar su año nuevo con comilonas, regalos etc, pero yo eso nunca me lo he acabado de creer.



Espero que sea verdad, porque he vendido casi todo a 31700 y he dejado ordenes de compra.

PD: €, no $


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Espero que sea verdad, porque he vendido casi todo a 31700 y he dejado ordenes de compra.




Pues siento decirte que te has quedado fuera amigo. Comprarás en 80k con el FOMO y te comerás la siguiente corrección


----------



## Porestar (6 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues siento decirte que te has quedado fuera amigo. Comprarás en 80k con el FOMO y te comerás la siguiente corrección



veremos


----------



## calaminox (6 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Me encanta el olor a CHU CHÚ por las mañanas.



Ese olorcillo a carbón quemado y vaporcillo


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2021)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Estoy esperando ansioso a que demuestre el pufo de tether y caiga el precio del btc para comprar
> 
> En febrero hay desenlace



Olvidaros de eso, tienen más de un 80% de respaldo, mucho más que el respaldo ridículo que tiene tu banco del dinero que sale reflejado en las cuentas bancarias.


----------



## Satoshi (6 Feb 2021)

boom! hacienda amenaza con sancionar a aquellos que oculten la tenencia de btc.
Que opináis?
Hacienda, a la caza de los bitcoins: sancionará con 5.000 euros a quienes engañen u oculten información


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> boom! hacienda amenaza con sancionar a aquellos que oculten la tenencia de btc.
> Que opináis?
> Hacienda, a la caza de los bitcoins: sancionará con 5.000 euros a quienes engañen u oculten información



Si ponemos denuncia de q nos han robado bitcoins hacienda nos los recupera para cobrar sus impuestos?


----------



## tolomeo (6 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> boom! hacienda amenaza con sancionar a aquellos que oculten la tenencia de btc.
> Que opináis?
> Hacienda, a la caza de los bitcoins: sancionará con 5.000 euros a quienes engañen u oculten información



De mis frías manos muertas, hijos de perra.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> boom! hacienda amenaza con sancionar a aquellos que oculten la tenencia de btc.
> Que opináis?
> Hacienda, a la caza de los bitcoins: sancionará con 5.000 euros a quienes engañen u oculten información



Opino lo que llevo opinando durante los últimos 4 o 5 años: exchanges descentralizados y sin KYC mandan.


----------



## Red Star (6 Feb 2021)

¿Oléis eso betillas? Es el olor del nuevo ATH que se aproxima...

PD: Esto es lo que hago yo con lo de hacienda:


----------



## mr_nobody (6 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Oléis eso betillas? Es el olor del nuevo ATH que se aproxima...
> 
> PD: Esto es lo que hago yo con lo de hacienda:
> Ver archivo adjunto 565996



Yo huelo los 50k dentro de nada.


----------



## mr_nobody (6 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> boom! hacienda amenaza con sancionar a aquellos que oculten la tenencia de btc.
> Que opináis?
> Hacienda, a la caza de los bitcoins: sancionará con 5.000 euros a quienes engañen u oculten información



Si el gobierno hejpanhol anda tan despesperado detras del BTC sera porque es una estafa piramidal ponzi que tiende a 0, no?


----------



## ruber et impius (6 Feb 2021)

ATH, hamijos. 
Nocoiner ass on fire.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2021)

Casi 7000 empresas estuvieron representadas en los seminarios de microstrategy... Si casi hay más empresas que bitcoins...


----------



## Donald Draper (6 Feb 2021)

Para una persona sin formación técnica, bisq es sencillo de usar para comprar ahi?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Para una persona sin formación técnica, bisq es sencillo de usar para comprar ahi?



Lo es, el propio software te va guiando con los pasos a seguir, yo lo he usado mucho y sin problemas, está muy maduro ya.


----------



## Maxos (6 Feb 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Si el gobierno hejpanhol anda tan despesperado detras del BTC sera porque es una estafa piramidal ponzi que tiende a 0, no?



Eso no significa nada, el gobierno quiere sacar tajada de donde sea. De hecho tienes que declarar todos los beneficios, incluso si salen de un ponzi, aunque luego lo pierdas todo.
Por suerte el BTC es algo que se escapa de su control, incluso de su comprensión.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Feb 2021)

me quema el dinero en las manos.

queria meterle 10k entre BTC, ETH y comprar 1k de districtOx....pero no hay Dios que entre ahora.

quiero ver rojo joder para comprar y olvidarme yaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Porestar (6 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> me quema el dinero en las manos.
> 
> queria meterle 10k entre BTC, ETH y comprar 1k de districtOx....pero no hay Dios que entre ahora.
> 
> quiero ver rojo joder para comprar y olvidarme yaaaaaaaaaaaa



Venga esos chinos a ver si se pegan una buena fiesta con lo ganado.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Feb 2021)

sociedad en Nevis Island (isla de nieves) o Guernsey y los BTC son de la sociedad.

12 Top Nevis Trust Benefits for Asset Protection from Lawsuits

_



Unlike most other Caribbean countries, Nevis is not part of an agreement on international tax treaties with the U.S. In fact, it has not signed any tax treaties with another country.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Hay empresas en internet que te montan la sociedad por apenas 3.000eu, todo legal.

Hacienda con Isla de Nieves no tiene nada que hacer y hasta aquí voy a leer. Ya ni se meten con Nevis 

*



Nevis Does Not Recognize of Foreign Judgments

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Few countries do not recognize foreign judgments, but Nevis is one of the rare exceptions. Asset seizure to satisfy such creditors is out of the question. Imagine the sheer cost and legal complexity of your creditor relitigating a claim in Nevis. This mountainous undertaking tends to dissuade the overwhelming majority of creditors from pursuing legal action. Those who decide to pursue such action face a very rough road.





en Europa te van a pillar en algún paso intermedio, yo no voy a pasar de 100K porqué es lo que me permite la ley tax-free.

Nevis es un life-hack brutal, pero que no salga de aquí...shhhhh



> The Hague Convention on Trusts doesn’t apply in this island nation.





Nevis es un 'me vais a comer los huevos' de libro.

saludos a hacienda.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Feb 2021)

Mejor que esos dineros nunca toquen tu banco, yo en tu caso me registraría en bitrefill y gastaría directamente los BTC mediante el sistema de vales y cupones que tienen. Si necesitas fiat trataría de hacer intercambios de BTC por billetes contantes y sonantes. Aunque bueno quizá dentro de 5 años no hará falta artimañas y podrás gastar tus BTC directamente.


----------



## noobie (6 Feb 2021)

No entiendo este análisis, me pierdo con el lenguaje empleado. Alguien puede explicarlo de forma un poco mas sencilla?


----------



## Big_Lanister (6 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Opino lo que llevo opinando durante los últimos 4 o 5 años: exchanges descentralizados y sin KYC mandan.




Como cuales


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Como cuales



Bisq y HodlHodl son los que conozco.


----------



## Condemor (6 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Opino lo que llevo opinando durante los últimos 4 o 5 años: exchanges descentralizados y sin KYC mandan.



Eso es lo ideal si pretendes marcharte a otro país o venderlos en negro. Si quieres quedarte en España, venderlos legalmente y pagar tu 23% te da igual donde comprarlos porque vas a tener que justificar la procedencia.

Por cierto, a raíz de las ultimas noticias por parte de hacienda y sus multas de 5000€ ¿se sabe ya si hay obligación de presentar el 720 si se poseen criptomonedas fuera de exchangers? Me parecería ya un disparate, pero estos hijos de puta son capaces de todo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Feb 2021)

Condemor dijo:


> Eso es lo ideal si pretendes marcharte a otro país o venderlos en negro. Si quieres quedarte en España, venderlos legalmente y pagar tu 23% te da igual donde comprarlos porque vas a tener que justificar la procedencia.



Bueno yo soy de los que opina que llegará el día en que no hará falta vender para poder disfrutar de tus bitcoñitos, sino que podrás gastarlos directamente. Hay hasta un meme de esto que digo con Morfeo y Neo.


----------



## Rajoy (7 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bueno yo soy de los que opina que llegará el día en que no hará falta vender para poder disfrutar de tus bitcoñitos, sino que podrás gastarlos directamente. Hay hasta un meme de esto que digo con Morfeo y Neo.



Pues yo lo que opino es que como se implante un gobierno mundial el bitcoin tiene los días contados. Habría que ir despertando ...


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Feb 2021)

A no ser que tengan


Rajoy dijo:


> Pues yo lo que opino es que como se implante un gobierno mundial el bitcoin tiene los días contados. Habría que ir despertando ...



Bitcoin los que lo implanten


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Pues yo lo que opino es que como se implante un gobierno mundial el bitcoin tiene los días contados. Habría que ir despertando ...



Si se implanta un gobierno mundial comunista, Bitcoin va a ser el menor de nuestros problemas


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Pues yo lo que opino es que como se implante un gobierno mundial el bitcoin tiene los días contados. Habría que ir despertando ...



Tendrán que obligar a Rotschild a vender sus participaciones en Grayscale, a Drukenmiller, a Paul Tudor Jones, a PayPal, a todas las empresas que se van a proteger en este ciclo y no van a ser pocas. Bitcoin no es una amenaza para ellos porque la gente que son minoristas y poseen bitcoins en abundancia son 4 gatos, la gran mayoría está fuera.


----------



## Roninn (7 Feb 2021)

noobie dijo:


> No entiendo este análisis, me pierdo con el lenguaje empleado. Alguien puede explicarlo de forma un poco mas sencilla?



Explicandolo con dibujitos dice que han pateado el arbol y ya han caido las manzanas necesarias de las manos debiles y que la linea va ir parriba en vez de pabajo


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Pues yo lo que opino es que como se implante un gobierno mundial el bitcoin tiene los días contados. Habría que ir despertando ...



Estas dudas eran razonablemente lógicas hace 4 años. A dia de hoy vemos que se estan metiendo grandes fondos de inversión, bancos, grandes empresas... institucionales en resumen. Y la tendencia va a ser que estos institucionales sigan acaparando y se hagan con un gran porcentaje del total de bitcoins. Porque siempre ha sido así, cuando algo tiene valor se acapara en pocas manos, es algo que nunca va a cambiar. Porque el que tiene poco tiene que vender para vivir y el que tiene mucho puede permitirse acumular sin gastar un satoshi.

Y amigo, si somos 4 frikis los que tenemos bitcoin podrán hacer las leyes que quieran en contra del bitcoin que no somos nadie para protestar y a nadie le importará que los gobiernos nos roben lo que es nuestro, al contrario, incluso se alegrarán, por simple envidia de ver como ellos se han equivocado no comprando bitcoin hace años o, los mal analfabetos, porque se creeran de que el que tiene bitcoin es un peligro para la economia.

Pero con las instituciones y gente poderosa teniendo intereses en bitcoin el juego ha cambiado. Ellos hacen las leyes o al menos tienen el poder para influir en los gobiernos. Y no van a dejar que se hagan leyes que les perjudiquen. Por eso me da igual que acaparen el 80% de los bitcoins mientras yo tenga una parte.


----------



## Porestar (7 Feb 2021)

Venga, celebrad el año nuevo por todo lo alto, que habéis dejado a occidente a la altura del betún y tengo el trezor seco.


----------



## Josar (7 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Pues yo lo que opino es que como se implante un gobierno mundial el bitcoin tiene los días contados. Habría que ir despertando ...



Si lo implantan, bitcoin seria lo mejor que le podría pasar a la humanidad y su precio se iría a la luna en el mercado negro


----------



## Condemor (7 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bueno yo soy de los que opina que llegará el día en que no hará falta vender para poder disfrutar de tus bitcoñitos, sino que podrás gastarlos directamente. Hay hasta un meme de esto que digo con Morfeo y Neo.










Este es el meme. Para gastar los bitcoins en viajes o caprichos no hace falta esperar, ya se puede. Para comprar una casa o un coche es diferente, hacienda se fijará en ti hoy y dentro de 10 años. Si planteas un escenario donde el fiat ya no exista y bitcoin sea lo normal y no haya que tributar, en mi opinión faltan más de 10 años y puede que nunca llegue a darse.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2021)

pondran buzones electronicos para denunciar al vecino, esto ya se esta haciendo con algunas cosas tipo ertes, asi que los que hayais dicho en alguna boda que teneis, preparaos, vuestros primos pobres no olvidan.


----------



## Ikkyu (8 Feb 2021)

Cuando petó la burbuja de principios de 2018, todo se fue al carajo durante casi 2 años, casi que se olvidaron las cripto, incluso el bitcoin estuvo en 3.500$ un año despues, y en Marzo de 2020 cuando la pandemia , creo que 6.000$

No os huele que puede pasar algo parecido? Aunque solo sea estrategia de ballenas para recomprar todo mas barato

No sé, llevamos un tiempo de subidas en todo, sin parar


----------



## MIP (8 Feb 2021)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Cuando petó la burbuja de principios de 2018, todo se fue al carajo durante casi 2 años, casi que se olvidaron las cripto, incluso el bitcoin estuvo en 3.500$ un año despues, y en Marzo de 2020 cuando la pandemia , creo que 6.000$
> 
> No os huele que puede pasar algo parecido? Aunque solo sea estrategia de ballenas para recomprar todo mas barato
> 
> No sé, llevamos un tiempo de subidas en todo, sin parar



Según esa teoría cíclica, aún quedaría una subida aún mayor al entorno de los $200000 que terminaría sobre finales de 2021 o principios de 2022. 

La subida que hemos visto en las últimas semanas sería equivalente a la de finales de 2016 principios de 2017.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo BTC que compré en coinbase allá por 2018, la cuenta de coinbase la cerré hace tiempo y los bitcoñitos fueron a parar al wallet de mi trezor. 

He ido utilizando Bisq para ir comprando algunas cantidades cada X meses (esos no me preocupan son anonimos), pero vamos, que los BTC nunca los he cambiado a fiat, o sea que hacienda como mucho puede decirme que ve esos movimientos de fiat a bitcoin en coinbase pero esos bitcoins no tienen forma de saber donde coño están ahora, espero que no me toquen los huevos con el tema, si dicen algo oiga señor inspector no se donde están esos BTC se fueron a un wallet que no tengo/desconozco de su existencia/me lo robaron los gitanos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Feb 2021)

Empieza otro meneo jojojo.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (8 Feb 2021)

TESLA ha comprado 1500 millones de $ en BITCOIN.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2021)

Que pasa que esta eso subiendo como si no ubiera un mañana ?


----------



## uhnitas (8 Feb 2021)

Chu chuuuuuuu


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (8 Feb 2021)

Chu Chuuuuu

otro ATH en el saco.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> TESLA ha comprado 1500 millones de $ en BITCOIN.



Algo se mueve entre las élites, se dan donde más duele. Estos de Tesla se la tienen jurada a algunos....


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (8 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que pasa que esta eso subiendo como si no ubiera un mañana ?



Joder, te lo he dicho literalmente en el mensaje anterior...


----------



## Seronoser (8 Feb 2021)

Nuevo Ath, Tesla mediante

Tesla buys $1.5 billion in bitcoin and plans to start accepting it as payment for products


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (8 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si se implanta un gobierno mundial comunista, Bitcoin va a ser el menor de nuestros problemas



En Rusia nunca habrá gobierno ni mundial, ni comunista. Que aquí ya saben lo que es, de sobra.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Feb 2021)

¿Qué puñetas habéis tocado?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Feb 2021)

Jooooder, vale, ya veo por qué. Tesla ha levantado la liebre. Preveo carreras, ansiedades, prisas de otras tecnológicas y rechinares de dientes.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Feb 2021)

Si es cierto lo de Tesla habrá que dejar atrás el meme de los Lambos y empezar a pensar en el Roadster.


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jooooder, vale, ya veo por qué. Tesla ha levantado la liebre. Preveo carreras, ansiedades, prisas de otras tecnológicas y rechinares de dientes.


----------



## _______ (8 Feb 2021)

*44k

Ath*


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Feb 2021)

Y todavía está bastante barato amigos


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## _______ (8 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Y todavía está bastante barato amigos



Pues imaginate le queda aún un x20 hasta diciembre


----------



## tolomeo (8 Feb 2021)

echo de menos a kuesko (aka putin), nico, tixel y demás trisómicos, a ver con qué sesuda opinion nos deleitan...


----------



## Manolo y Benito (8 Feb 2021)

ojo bitcoin! en máximos


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Feb 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> echo de menos a kuesko (aka putin), nico, tixel y demás trisómicos, a ver con qué sesuda opinion no deleitan...



ahorcados todos


----------



## Seronoser (8 Feb 2021)

1 dolar = 2.273 satoshis ahora mismo, y bajando.
Tic tac


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Feb 2021)

Elon Musk es en la actualidad el tipo más rico del mundo, incluso por encima de Jeff Bezos. Que el tipo más rico del mundo haya comprado bitcoñitos a mansalva debería haceros plantear ciertas cosas a los nocoiners y shitcoiners.


----------



## Red Star (8 Feb 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> echo de menos a kuesko (aka putin), nico, tixel y demás trisómicos, a ver con qué sesuda opinion no deleitan...



Siguen siendo pobres e intentando hacer pobres a los demás.


----------



## orbeo (8 Feb 2021)

When Tesla?


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Si es cierto lo de Tesla habrá que dejar atrás el meme de los Lambos y empezar a pensar en el Roadster.



Cierto claro que es, de eso no cabe duda. Lo ha publicado la SEC


----------



## Seronoser (8 Feb 2021)

Una de números a estas horas, sobre cómo va el 2021


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (8 Feb 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


>





Cuando los anuncios eran anuncios, y te comías unos pezonacos antes del telediario


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Feb 2021)

Si las palabras de Elon Musk tienen el mismo efecto sobre BTC que el que tubo sobre Dogecoin la semana q viene a 80k minimo


----------



## Porestar (8 Feb 2021)

El fabricante de lavadoras se podría haber esperado a comprar en el año nuevo, me ha pillado esto con más de la mitad de los fondos del exchange en €.


----------



## barborico (8 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El fabricante de lavadoras se podría haber esperado a comprar en el año nuevo, me ha pillado esto con más de la mitad de los fondos del exchange en €.



Me nutre sobremanera

Igual que todos los cortos follados Bitcoin Liquidations-Bitcoin Liquidations Chart-Bitcoin liquidations live-bitmex rekt-Bybt

Hoy no ceno


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Feb 2021)

Nocoiners y shitcoiners, retratados. 

Ejqueviene Hacienda!!!!

BITCOIN es una burbuja! 

BITCOIN son tulipanes!! 

Ejke hay doble gasto!

Los Gobiernos lo van a prohibir! 

Es para terroristas... 

Los terroristas sois vosotros. Y los perros del sistema. 

Nocoiners y demás, me podéis poner en el ignore. Ya lo he hecho con algunos y sus multis y se forea mucho mejor. 

En el caso de que no, y esto siga en la mierda, gracias a los foreros que desde hace años habéis aportado vuestros conocimientos a esta saga de hilos, al foro en general. 
Vuestra base ha hecho que, más allá del troleo actual, haya más Bitcoiners. 

A los nuevos como yo lo fui hace poco. Leed a los foreros que aportan luz, id a reddit, a Twitter, Clubhouse, Mastodont... 
Hay mucha información en inglés, seguid a gente que vale la pena y empezad con el DCA. 

Por desgracia en este foro sigue habiendo mucho troll que viene de Forocoches a traer todo lo malo de allí. 
Una pena, pero sé que hay foreros, como Tronald Dump, que os tendrán al día con la mejor información. 

De nuevo, gracias a los que lleváis años y habéis dejado toda la información necesaria por escrito en el foro, es el verdadero oro digital de Burbuja.info


----------



## Porestar (8 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Me nutre sobremanera
> 
> Igual que todos los cortos follados Bitcoin Liquidations-Bitcoin Liquidations Chart-Bitcoin liquidations live-bitmex rekt-Bybt
> 
> Hoy no ceno



Y a ti qué más te da eso, a mi no me jode que un tío que no conozco haya ganado pasta.


----------



## Porestar (8 Feb 2021)

Y ETH acaba de hacer ATH, y lo de doge...

Esto es una locura.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Feb 2021)

Yo recuerdo que a principios de 2017 empezó el BTC a pumpear duro y esto se llenó de trolles, flammers y subnormales, hasta el punto que tuvimos que abandonar este hilo de forma temporal y mudarnos a reddit. Varemos si se repite la historia (creo que no).


----------



## Registrador (8 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Pues yo lo que opino es que como se implante un gobierno mundial el bitcoin tiene los días contados. Habría que ir despertando ...



Prohibir el bitcoin es facilísimo: de hecho el Gobierno Chino ya lo ha hecho 7 u 8 veces.


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Feb 2021)

que lejos quedan los tiempos que metia 400EUR y me daban un 0,1 en BTC....


----------



## Porestar (8 Feb 2021)

Lo que me da miedo es ver que el resto de cosas que tengo, ETH, Cardano y Polka también están disparadas y ahí hay pocos fundamentos (o al menos no los comprendo) y de ellas Tesla no ha dicho nada.


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Feb 2021)

no hay manera de entrar a por más.

jodeeeeeeeeeer...llevo 1 mes que me quema el dinero en las manos su puta madre


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> no hay manera de entrar a por más.
> 
> jodeeeeeeeeeer...llevo 1 mes que me quema el dinero en las manos su puta madre



Mete tó lo gordo ya, qué más te da si a finales de año estaremos a 6 cifras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2021)

yo creo que habra alguna oportunidad por mas que creemos siempre acaba habiendolas en casi todo.


Una cosilla, por que no sube ethereum con la subida esta gorda de bitcoin ?

Esta mañana viendo la subida de bitcoin me fije y me di cuenta que no subia ethereum a la vez.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo es ver que el resto de cosas que tengo, ETH, Cardano y Polka también están disparadas y ahí hay pocos fundamentos (o al menos no los comprendo) y de ellas Tesla no ha dicho nada.



Ejemplo fácil:

BTC = $40k
shitcoinX = 0.3 BTC
shitcoinX = 0.3 x 40k = $12k


Ahora sube BTC a $45k:

shitcoinX = 0.3 x 45k = $13.5k

Ohh que miedo está subiendo todo !!!



Pasan los días y la subida inicial se asienta, la gente vende sus shitcoins y baja su precio. O bien directamente a btc con lo que btc sigue subiendo o bien a $ que posteriormente terminan entrando en bitcoin y este a su vez sigue subiendo.

Así ha sido toda la vida y así seguirá siendo.


----------



## Porestar (8 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> yo creo que habra alguna oportunidad por mas que creemos siempre acaba habiendolas en casi todo.
> 
> 
> Una cosilla, por que no sube ethereum con la subida esta gorda de bitcoin ?
> ...



ETH no lo ha promocionado Munsk, y aun así ha llegado un momento a 1470€ hoy, si no ha hecho máximo histórico lo ha rozado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ejemplo fácil:
> 
> BTC = $40k
> shitcoinX = 0.3 BTC
> ...




Hombre pero cuando despues ha bajado el bitcoin y tambien a acabado bajando siempre, cosa que no tendria por que pasar ahora ojo...... en los casos en los que despues ha bajado no se cumple lo del asi ha sido siempre pues tambien habra ido dinero de bitcoin a dolares.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ETH no lo ha promocionado Munsk, y aun así ha llegado un momento a 1470€ hoy, si no ha hecho máximo histórico lo ha rozado.



Si pero estos dias pasados veia como al subir bitcoin unos euros el otro le seguia con fuerza, hoy no se ha visto esa subida virulenta.

Me ha estrañado un poco.

En fin me voy un rato a correr por ai haber si desfogo, luego sigo atizandoles a los metaleros, como soy metalero puedo hacerlo sin remordimientos, como me engañaron en ese foro de sucios pedruscos.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hombre pero cuando despues ha bajado el bitcoin y tambien a acabado bajando siempre, cosa que no tendria por que pasar ahora ojo...... en los casos en los que despues ha bajado no se cumple lo del asi ha sido siempre pues tambien habra ido dinero de bitcoin a dolares.




Es exactamente lo mismo. Por eso cuando baja bitcoin también bajan las shitcoins


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Mete tó lo gordo ya, qué más te da si a finales de año estaremos a 6 cifras.



es que es lo que me ronda por la cabeza, mi estrategia es a 10 años vista


----------



## Sk666 (8 Feb 2021)

Este subidón lo lógico es que lo corrija está misma semana


ninfireblade dijo:


> Ahora sube BTC a $45k:
> 
> shitcoinX = 0.3 x 45k = $13.5k
> 
> Ohh que miedo está subiendo todo !!!



La shitcoin no sube... a no ser que por alguna razón el par en esa moneda haya ganado contra btc que no suele el caso, es decir recibes menos bitcoins pero el precio contra bitcoin es mayor.

ejemplo
mi shitcoin ayer me dan por ella 0,2btc -
hoy me dan 0,1btc -> si vendo ayer a 0,2btc entonces sí le gano el porcentaje de bitcoin, por lo tanto he perdido y tengo más contra fiat+-

edito errata


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> yo creo que habra alguna oportunidad por mas que creemos siempre acaba habiendolas en casi todo.
> 
> 
> Una cosilla, por que no sube ethereum con la subida esta gorda de bitcoin ?
> ...



Estas fuera de btc?


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Feb 2021)

**

No podéis derrotar a #bitcoin porque es más que un código. La lucha contra la fragilidad son los equipos tecnológicos, los ingenieros, los expertos en protocolo que se adaptan y luchan contra todos y cada uno de los ataques. pero lo más temible de todo, que impulsa los mecanismos de defensa reactiva, son los inversores activistas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Feb 2021)

¿Podría ser otro gran paso antes de Amazon? 

Leí hace tiempo algo con Apple pay y Bitcoin que podría ser el principio de la adopción masiva tras lo de PayPal... 

Por otro lado la LN cada vez va a más.


----------



## Red Star (8 Feb 2021)

Si Apple anuncia que ha comprado Bitcoin, agarraos a las kalandrakas porque nos encasquetamos en 100K o más en cero coma. Los trillones de fan-boys de Apple van a querer todos tener bitcoins y Bitcoin dejará de ser considerado una burbuja, un esquema ponzi, o un producto de riesgo por la vecina del 5º izquierda, el panadero de la esquina y vuestros cuñados y compañeros de la barra del bar.


----------



## kilerz (8 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Si Apple anuncia que ha comprado Bitcoin, agarraos a las kalandrakas porque nos encasquetamos en 100K o más en cero coma. Los trillones de fan-boys de Apple van a querer todos tener bitcoins y Bitcoin dejará de ser considerado una burbuja, un esquema ponzi, o un producto de riesgo por la vecina del 5º izquierda, el panadero de la esquina y vuestros cuñados y compañeros de la barra del bar.



chortinas mendigando btcs.


----------



## Red Star (8 Feb 2021)

Rumor: - ¿Está Apple a punto de anunciar la compra de 5.000 millones de dólares de Bitcoin? Un banco cree que sí


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Estas fuera de btc?




Tengo porca miseria, una cantidad minima y ridicula.

Me jode comprar a estos precios, esperare y si me lo pierdo pues que le vamos a hacer.

Llevo poco tiempo y voy mirando shitcoins que me den beneficio, entrar ahora a bitcoin a saco me da a mi que no me iba a dar mucho ni aun subiendo a 100.000, mas que nada por que no me daria ni para comprar uno jugandome todo mi dinero, asi que paso........

Voy mirando shitcoins que vayan pegando subidas, voy sacando dinero de unas y de otras, si esto en algun momento pegara el bajonazo le entro con lo que haya sacado de las otras monedillas y me sale la inversion redonda, si no pues que le vamos a hacer.........


----------



## Edu.R (8 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Si Apple anuncia que ha comprado Bitcoin, agarraos a las kalandrakas porque nos encasquetamos en 100K o más en cero coma. Los trillones de fan-boys de Apple van a querer todos tener bitcoins y Bitcoin dejará de ser considerado una burbuja, un esquema ponzi, o un producto de riesgo por la vecina del 5º izquierda, el panadero de la esquina y vuestros cuñados y compañeros de la barra del bar.



Estoy de acuerdo a medias.

Le daría una publicidad brutal. Pero el precio se lo dan los grandes inversores. Podría formarse un burbujote o un "crack del 29".

Es que es criminal mirar la gráfica y ver que "el burbujote" de 2017 empieza a quedarse en anécdota. Que se ve el pico, pero es que da MIEDO lo de los últimos meses.


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Llevo poco tiempo y voy mirando shitcoins que me den beneficio, entrar ahora a bitcoin a saco me da a mi que no me iba a dar mucho ni aun subiendo a 100.000, mas que nada por que no me daria ni para comprar uno jugandome todo mi dinero, asi que paso........





Te parecerá poco multiplicar por 2 tu inversión, cuando lo normal es que, yendo bien, tengas que esperar 8 años para eso. Si no conoces el concepto de PER, te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo.


----------



## Red Star (8 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo a medias.
> 
> Le daría una publicidad brutal. Pero el precio se lo dan los grandes inversores. Podría formarse un burbujote o un "crack del 29".
> 
> Es que es criminal mirar la gráfica y ver que "el burbujote" de 2017 empieza a quedarse en anécdota. Que se ve el pico, pero es que da MIEDO lo de los últimos meses.



Últimamente estás muy pesimista. ¿Es que vendiste tus bitcoins y ahora quieres que baje?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Te parecerá poco multiplicar por 2 tu inversión, cuando lo normal es que, yendo bien, tengas que esperar 8 años para eso. Si no conoces el concepto de PER, te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo.



Multiplicar por dos lo puedo hacer con la plata y inversiones mas pequeñas, yo quiero lo de comprar bitcoin a 4000 o 5000 y verlo en 40.000, lo de por dos no me interesa la verdad.

Estoy masacrando los metaleros por que he multiplicado por casi dos lo que compre en plata no puedo moralmente tras esa masacre metalera venir aqui a decir que quiero multiplicar por dos.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Últimamente estás muy pesimista. ¿Es que vendiste tus bitcoins y ahora quieres que baje?



Yo ya hice mi apuesta, saldrá lo que salga. Si tiene que subir, que suba, y si se hunde, se hundió.


----------



## Porestar (9 Feb 2021)

Si lo de apple es verdad algunos terminaremos con el culo en llamas con nuestro miserable puñado de satoshis, pero si es falso y los chinos se pegan una buena fiesta puede tener una corrección de cojones. Qué complicado.

De Munsk no me fio un pelo, ese es capaz de salirse en cualquier momento y volver a decir que mete pasta en Doge.


----------



## _______ (9 Feb 2021)

*45k*


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

*¡¡46K HIJOS DE PVTA!!*


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Feb 2021)

yeahhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

Jojojo... no compreis que es malo hijos de la gran pvta.


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

@remonster tenía razón, la mejor estrategia es HODL.


----------



## _______ (9 Feb 2021)

*46k

bueno pues ya hemos llegado al día de +10k casi

dentro de poco días de +50k*


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Feb 2021)

La hermana de cierto forero tirando sus muebles comprados con Bitcoin por la ventana ahora mismo


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> La hermana de cierto forero tirando sus muebles comprados con Bitcoin por la ventana ahora mismo



No sé si estará viendo el precio, pero ahora mismo tiene que estar tirándose de los pelos y arrancándoselo a manojos, al tiempo que se mete un par de pirulas de PROZAC con gaseosa.


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

El precio del bitcóin alcanza los 46.000 dólares por primera vez en la historia, impulsado por una multimillonaria inversión de Tesla


----------



## uhnitas (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tengo porca miseria, una cantidad minima y ridicula.
> 
> Me jode comprar a estos precios, esperare y si me lo pierdo pues que le vamos a hacer.
> 
> ...



Interesante tu estrategia de mierda. No será porque no se te dijo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Feb 2021)

se sale hasta de las graficas de binance...


----------



## Roninn (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tengo porca miseria, una cantidad minima y ridicula.
> 
> Me jode comprar a estos precios, esperare y si me lo pierdo pues que le vamos a hacer.
> 
> ...



Maestro, como van las dai?


----------



## _______ (9 Feb 2021)

lo voy poniendo ya

*47k*


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> lo voy poniendo ya
> 
> *47k*



Es mejor no comprarse la gorra antes que la bici...


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Feb 2021)

Pero te los va a quitar Hacienda... Porque es que tienen métodos... Ejke Hacienda...
Gñeeeee


Por cierto, los que todavía no lo hagáis, os recomiendo seguir a @blockstream en Twitter.

Y los que os dedicáis a picar código, Pompliano ha abierto una especie de plataforma para conectar a empresas y gente que quiera trabajar en negocios basados en Bitcoin.

No sé si habrá ya ofertas para España, pero los que estéis en el mundillo o conozcáis a alguien que por los encierros haya perdido el curro, puede echarle un vistazo... Podéis obviar lo de crypto y centraros en Bitcoin:
Pompcryptojobs.com


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Feb 2021)

ya me ha dejado entrar.... para buscar curro de programador en varias plataformas parece....


Burbujerofc dijo:


> Popmcryptojobs.com


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Feb 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *Vaya… no se puede obtener acceso a esta página*



Editado:
PompCryptoJobs


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Feb 2021)

ahora si 47k


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> lo voy poniendo ya
> 
> *47k*



Precaución amigo. Ni dejarse llevar por la euforia ni ser derrotistas en las correcciones.

Edit: Acaba de tocar los 47k


----------



## _______ (9 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Precaución amigo. Ni dejarse llevar por la euforia ni ser derrotistas en las correcciones.
> 
> Edit: Acaba de tocar los 47k



*47.5k


lo voy poniendo ya...

50k*


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (9 Feb 2021)

Y booom! Jajajaja


----------



## Locoderemate (9 Feb 2021)

Bueno, tesla ha encendido la mecha. Veremos que pasa cuando se acabe. Bajon?


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Maestro, como van las dai?




Planas, estan muertas, las unicas que no me han dado nada, hijas de............


----------



## angrymorty (9 Feb 2021)

HODL, carajo.


----------



## MorosBancario (9 Feb 2021)

HODL, Hijos de Calopez.


----------



## vpsn (9 Feb 2021)

Recuerdo aquellos tiempos done habia un chalado que exponia las bondades de un chevy contra el bitcoin, tambien hbia un mongolo que hablaba muy raro con aires de grandeza y no paraba de repetir que esto era un timo, os acordais de Divad? 

QUe tiempos... espero que esten pagando en los infiernos, ya que muchos les hicieron caso.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Feb 2021)

Buenas. Llevo poco en Bitcoin, aunque lo suficientemente para haber tenido rentabilidad. Por lo que si digo alguna tontería podéis decírmelo, gracias.

Estaba pensando, que imaginemos dos tipos de holders que van a largas.

A) Holder total. Crece más su inversión, pero si en determinado día el BTC hunde su valor a cero (improbable) este pierde todo lo que ha ganado durante anos, o pongamos incluso décadas. No sabemos cuándo se perderá la confianza o cuando aparecerá una tecnología arrolladora.

B) Holder 90/10. Holdear al 90% de sus BTC y el 10% los vende. Por un lado pierde en potencial de inversión. Por otro, poco a poco va sacando dinero Fiat al mes por medio de sus rentabilidades. En caso de que el invento finalmente pete, este podrá haber salvado cierta cantidad de dinero. Esto suma lo mejor de ir a largos y a cortos en mi opinión.

Que pensáis al respecto?


----------



## ktini (9 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Buenas. Llevo poco en Bitcoin, aunque lo suficientemente para haber tenido rentabilidad. Por lo que si digo alguna tontería podéis decírmelo, gracias.
> 
> Estaba pensando, que imaginemos dos tipos de holders que van a largas.
> 
> ...



No pierdo posición por fiat ni loco. HODL a muerte


----------



## calaminox (9 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Buenas. Llevo poco en Bitcoin, aunque lo suficientemente para haber tenido rentabilidad. Por lo que si digo alguna tontería podéis decírmelo, gracias.
> 
> Estaba pensando, que imaginemos dos tipos de holders que van a largas.
> 
> ...



Pienso lo que los espartanos de Leonidas arriba, Arcadio


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Feb 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Pienso lo que los espartanos de Leonidas arriba, Arcadio



Entiendo. Algun argumento?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (9 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Entiendo. Algun argumento?



No te vale como argumento mirar la gráfica histórica de bitcoin vs dolar, chico?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> No te vale como argumento mirar la gráfica histórica de bitcoin vs dolar, chico?



Pero ganancias anteriores no garantizan ganancias posteriores, no?

Te refieres a que si no los gastas no te los pueden confiscar?


----------



## Edu.R (9 Feb 2021)

Si pasa el fin de semana (Año nuevo chino) sin una corrección dura, si que voy a empezar a pensar que igual no vemos las 4 cifras nunca más y las 6 pueden caer más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Arctic (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tengo porca miseria, una cantidad minima y ridicula.
> 
> Me jode comprar a estos precios, esperare y si me lo pierdo pues que le vamos a hacer.
> 
> ...



Vaya vaya. Así que de eso hablamos? No tienes ni 40k y estás aquí como si fueses Soros? Que si no trabajas, que si vas a ser millonario con el ripple y demás gilipolleces. Hay que joderse la cantidad de mamarrachadas que hay que leer. Otro jodido tieso que lleva en esto cuatro días sentando cátedra. Mira, paleto, te lo digo claro. Haz lo que te salga de los cojones con tus pesetillas pero no andes estorbando porque puedes confundir a algún novato y hacerle perder una oportunidad que no creo que vuelva a tener mientras viva. El que entre aquí buscando información que haga el favor de ignorar a esta panda de pringados, por su propio bien.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Feb 2021)

No os perdáis los comentarios de algunos nocoiners en un blog de tecnología como es Xataka.
Os vais a partir la caja

Tesla invierte 1.500 millones de dólares en Bitcoin y comenzará a aceptarlo como método de pago


"_¿Puedo comprar en el supermercado o tienda de ropa de mi barrio y pagar en btc? Puede que haya algún caso aislado en el que sí, pero por regla general NO. Entonces no me interesa esta moneda._
_
¿Puedo comprar en Amazon y pagar con btc? Que yo sepa NO. Entonces no me interesa esta moneda.

¿Puedo pagar la mayoría de mis plataformas de streaming (Netflix, Prime Video, HBO, Disney+, Spotify, Filmin, etc...) con btc? Que yo sepa en la mayoría NO. Entonces no me interesa esta moneda.

¿Puedo pagar en un hotel con btc? En la mayoría NO. Entonces no me interesa esta moneda.

¿Puedo ir a una discoteca, pub, o restaurante y pagar en btc la consumición? NO. Entonces no me interesa esta moneda.

¿Me contratan legalmente en una empresa y puedo pedir que me paguen en btc? NO.

¿Puedo pagar los impuestos en btc? NO.

Y si quiero un Tesla pues ya me lo compro con Euros, que es la moneda con la que me pagan en mi trabajo, y con la que sí me permiten comprar en prácticamente cualquier sitio.
_
_Todo esto sumado a que no conozco absolutamente a nadie de mi entorno que use o quiera btc_."


----------



## 21creciente (9 Feb 2021)

Veremos las 6 cifras a corto plazo, no tengo pruebas pero tampoco dudas


----------



## Seronoser (9 Feb 2021)

21creciente dijo:


> Veremos las 6 cifras a corto plazo, no tengo pruebas pero tampoco dudas



Yo tengo una prueba para ayudarte:

La impresión de 2 billones de dólares por Biden en los próximos meses (casi el doble del PIB de España).


----------



## esseri (9 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Buenas. Llevo poco en Bitcoin, aunque lo suficientemente para haber tenido rentabilidad. Por lo que si digo alguna tontería podéis decírmelo, gracias.
> 
> Estaba pensando, que imaginemos dos tipos de holders que van a largas.
> 
> ...



El volkete periódico de ese 10 % puedes hacerlo a Gold - ni platas ni poyas -. Puedes además seguir entrando en BTC con fiat basura, k no es cuestión de salirse de crypto...y en correcciones gordas, tendrás onzas para balancear a wen precio.

Es más k posible k al Oro le suelten la correa y cotice libre - repito, no plata - ...aunke posiblemente demorándolo hasta el último minuto y ya una vez en el nuevo modelo monetario. Mientras tanto, es una muy wena reserva de valor para asegurar retornos y beneficios .

Con esa "pinza", el fiat ni lo rozas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> No os perdáis los comentarios de algunos nocoiners en un blog de tecnología como es Xataka.
> Os vais a partir la caja
> 
> Tesla invierte 1.500 millones de dólares en Bitcoin y comenzará a aceptarlo como método de pago
> ...



Ni los compadezcáis ni les déis importancia. Tiene que haber gente que compre cuando llegue los 250.000€. ¿O no?

Son personas con una capacidad retardada en cuanto a aprendizaje tecnológico y procesado de la realidad. Son los que, por ley natural, deben comprar mucho más adelante. Por cada early adopter debe existir un Freedomfighter de la vida que compre al cuádruple de valor mientras se da de cabezazos contra la pared preguntándose por qué su orgullo o su retraso mental le puso una soga al cuello.


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Feb 2021)

En mi opinion lo mejor de que empresas como tesla, grayscale y otras compren BTC es que lo consolidan, se reduce el riesgo y la volatilidad. 

Sinceramente, gracias ha este hecho ya no estoy tan acojonado como hace un par de anhos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Feb 2021)

48k, brutal. Y el año no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (9 Feb 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Vaya vaya. Así que de eso hablamos? No tienes ni 40k y estás aquí como si fueses Soros? Que si no trabajas, que si vas a ser millonario con el ripple y demás gilipolleces. Hay que joderse la cantidad de mamarrachadas que hay que leer. Otro jodido tieso que lleva en esto cuatro días sentando cátedra. Mira, paleto, te lo digo claro. Haz lo que te salga de los cojones con tus pesetillas pero no andes estorbando porque puedes confundir a algún novato y hacerle perder una oportunidad que no creo que vuelva a tener mientras viva. El que entre aquí buscando información que haga el favor de ignorar a esta panda de pringados, por su propio bien.



Duro pero justo. Sabias palabras.


----------



## Obduliez (9 Feb 2021)

¿Quién es ese Pompiliano y en qué lugar de esa página se puede encontrar? Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Sk666 (9 Feb 2021)

Hay un rumor que Apple quiere meter 5 billones de dolares en Bitcoin...


----------



## Obduliez (9 Feb 2021)

Ya se dijo y se comentó ayer. Echa para atrás las páginas del foro.


----------



## Sk666 (9 Feb 2021)

Obduliez dijo:


> Ya se dijo y se comentó ayer. Echa para atrás las páginas del foro.



Cierto no lo había leído y eso que estaba por ahí, ok road to 50k


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (9 Feb 2021)

Obduliez dijo:


> ¿Quién es ese Pompiliano y en qué lugar de esa página se puede encontrar? Gracias de antebrazo.




Yo soy el Pompliano español, qué quieres saber?


----------



## Porestar (9 Feb 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 568075



¿No debería aparecer Tesla?


----------



## Obduliez (9 Feb 2021)

El FOMO llegará a España de la mano del informativo de Ángel Martín (últimos segundos del día).


----------



## Obduliez (9 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Yo soy el Pompliano español, qué quieres saber?



Tengo un familiar que está en esa situación, en el paro desde hace unos meses, es informático (vieja escuela). Aunque mejor estas cosas por privado ¿no?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (9 Feb 2021)

Obduliez dijo:


> Tengo un familiar que está en esa situación, en el paro desde hace unos meses, es informático (vieja escuela). Aunque mejor estas cosas por privado ¿no?



Compare, yo no tengo puestos de trabajo ni na de eso. Pero creo que a lo que te referias antes es a esto:

PompCryptoJobs

Tambien le puede interesar mirar las becas Web3foundation o similares. Ahora hay un montón de gente con pasta que quiere pillar gente buena para proyectos deFi. Eso sí, tu familiar tiene que saber un poco de sistemas distribuidos, bases de datos y criptografía. A parte de solidity, rust o javascript como lenguajes.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Feb 2021)

Minuto y resultado en 2021:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Vaya vaya. Así que de eso hablamos? No tienes ni 40k y estás aquí como si fueses Soros? Que si no trabajas, que si vas a ser millonario con el ripple y demás gilipolleces. Hay que joderse la cantidad de mamarrachadas que hay que leer. Otro jodido tieso que lleva en esto cuatro días sentando cátedra. Mira, paleto, te lo digo claro. Haz lo que te salga de los cojones con tus pesetillas pero no andes estorbando porque puedes confundir a algún novato y hacerle perder una oportunidad que no creo que vuelva a tener mientras viva. El que entre aquí buscando información que haga el favor de ignorar a esta panda de pringados, por su propio bien.



El unico pringao eres tu.

Tengo patrimonio como para enterrar a medio foro, pero logicamente no voy a vender ese patrimonio que me da rentas, asi que si............ puedo no trabajar por que gano mas con los alquileres que me dan todos los meses.

Tambien tengo patrimonio en venta pero ademas no voy a meter 40k en nada para que mañana caiga, puede ser que suba mas ?? pues puede ser, como tambien puede ser que no.


----------



## Josar (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El unico pringao eres tu.
> 
> Tengo patrimonio como para enterrar a medio foro, pero logicamente no voy a vender ese patrimonio que me da rentas, asi que si............ puedo no trabajar por que gano mas con los alquileres que me dan todos los meses.
> 
> Tambien tengo patrimonio en venta pero ademas no voy a meter 40k en nada para que mañana caiga, puede ser que suba mas ?? pues puede ser, como tambien puede ser que no.



Tu eres un payaso que solo dice tonterías y contamina el hilo, encima dandotelas de entendido sin saber nada de nada 

Estas haciendo mucho daño a gente que viene para aprender y se creen las tonterías que dices


----------



## Obduliez (9 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Compare, yo no tengo puestos de trabajo ni na de eso. Pero creo que a lo que te referias antes es a esto:
> 
> PompCryptoJobs
> 
> Tambien le puede interesar mirar las becas Web3foundation o similares. Ahora hay un montón de gente con pasta que quiere pillar gente buena para proyectos deFi. Eso sí, tu familiar tiene que saber un poco de sistemas distribuidos, bases de datos y criptografía. A parte de solidity, rust o javascript como lenguajes.



Gracias, le pasaré la información.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Tu eres un payaso que solo dice tonterías y contamina el hilo, encima dandotelas de entendido sin saber nada de nada
> 
> Estas haciendo mucho daño a gente que viene para aprender y se creen las tonterías que dices



El payaso eres tu, comedoritos.

Cuando dije que comprarais XRP que iba a subir brutalmente acerte o no ???

Si acerte.............. podeis claudicar o joderos pero acerte, contra todo pronostico mi prediccion fue real.

Cuando dije que civic y distritox iban a subir acerte ????

Si acerte.............. nuevamente deberiais arrodillaros ante el oraculo de los bitcoins.

Pues eso, a mamarla analfabeto, mis aciertos son realmente impresionantes, tengo hilos abiertos y el que hiciera caso habra sacado un dinerillo segun haya invertido.

Comedoritos con el culo en llamas de ver que un tio que lleva un mes en esto ya tiene estos brutales y salvajes aciertos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Feb 2021)

Estoy por poner el ignore al retra de Notrabajo34, no es ya que no aporte nada útil al hilo contándonos su vida, es que encima parece que viene a promocionar shitcoins. Bueno, hágase, al ignore.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Feb 2021)

Ya aparecen noticias, asustaviejas habituales, en primera plana y portada.
Al BC se le acaba el chollo y a la corrupta CNMV y su Paquibex 35, para qué contar ;

El Banco de España y la CNMV avisan sobre el riesgo de la inversión en criptomonedas

Es curioso que hable sobre riesgo, en un activo que tiene ya un billón de dolares de capitalización, y ocupa el puesto 9 mundial, a tiro de piedra de google o de la plata.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (9 Feb 2021)

Rozando ya los 40000 eur. 

Si tengo que elegir entre fiarme de este tipo y Elon Musk, la elección está clara.


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2021)

Ese "señor" tiene tweets de 2018 riéndose de los que compraban btc a 6k.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2021)

En el foro de los metales muchos estan contra el bitcoin, si puedes pasate por alli y se lo esplicas a ellos tambien.


----------



## Josar (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El payaso eres tu, comedoritos.
> 
> Cuando dije que comprarais XRP que iba a subir brutalmente acerte o no ???
> 
> ...



Para la gente que sigue el hilo a diario y te lee

Este hombre es el que decía que no comprara nadie, que nos íbamos a los 15k

Que habla de altcoins en el hilo de bitcoin

Que solo dice tonterías y de 1 millon alguna le cuela

Solo tienes que mirar los thanks de tus mensajes y los de los demás contra ti, para que veas si la gente piensa que eres tonto o no


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Feb 2021)

Un cursillo gratis sobre Bitcoin de Michael Saylor.

Está en inglés, pero si tenéis a gente interesada en aprender, no está mal.

PRDV151: Bitcoin for Everybody | Saylor Academy


Además tiene otros temas interesantes:

Saylor Academy | Saylor Academy


----------



## Le Truhan (9 Feb 2021)

El Bitcoin va a a quitar mucho dinero en todos esos mercados y claro lo han cogido bastante mal, nada raro por otra parte. Si apple, google y demás empresas empiezan a cambiar dinero a bitcoins la ola va a ser brutal.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Feb 2021)

¿Os acordáis cuando en un día subía o bajaba 50$ el valor del BTC y era notición?

Ahora lo hace en segundos  .


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Feb 2021)

Massachusetts solar installer Invaleon now accepts bitcoin as payment

Esto es un no parar.


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Massachusetts solar installer Invaleon now accepts bitcoin as payment
> 
> Esto es un no parar.



DCA+HODL!!


----------



## Rajoy (9 Feb 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> El Bitcoin va a a quitar mucho dinero en todos esos mercados y claro lo han cogido bastante mal, nada raro por otra parte. Si apple, google y demás empresas empiezan a cambiar dinero a bitcoins la ola va a ser brutal.



A mi esta historia no se si me acaba de convencer. En bitcoin me gusta la descentralización ... en todo.
Estas grandes empresas cotizan en bolsa y eso supone un conflicto de intereses.
Si acumulan demasiados bitcoins pueden manipular muy fácilmente su cotización. Igual que lo pumpean hasta la luna podrían hundirlo de nuevo. Me gustaría que al movimiento de compra que han generado se sumen muchos otros pequeños y medianos compradores que diluyan las compras de estos ballenatos ...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> A mi esta historia no se si me acaba de convencer. En bitcoin me gusta la descentralización ... en todo.
> Estas grandes empresas cotizan en bolsa y eso supone un conflicto de intereses.
> Si acumulan demasiados bitcoins pueden manipular muy fácilmente su cotización. Igual que lo pumpean hasta la luna podrían hundirlo de nuevo. Me gustaría que al movimiento de compra que han generado se sumen muchos otros pequeños y medianos compradores que diluyan las compras de estos ballenatos ...



Para controlar el 1% del capital (210.000 BTC) necesitas actualmente unos 10.000 millones de $.

Si lo de Apple es verdad (Invertir 5.000 millones de $), va a tener un 0,5% del total de BTC. ¿Con eso se puede tirar o inflar el precio? Para mi da para debate, pero yo creo que malamente.


----------



## Roninn (9 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Estoy por poner el ignore al retra de Notrabajo34, no es ya que no aporte nada útil al hilo contándonos su vida, es que encima parece que viene a promocionar shitcoins. Bueno, hágase, al ignore.



A mi me tiene en un sinvivir con las dai


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34... se ve que lo tengo en el ignore desde hace meses, porque no leo los comentarios a los que respondéis. Me dan igual ya los trolls, bitcoin no se va a ir al carajo por su culpa, ya se ha cruzado el Rubicón, hemos traspasado el horizonte de sucesos del agujero negro de Bitcoin, no hay posibilidad de escape. Esos pobres desgraciados lo único que están consiguiendo es autocondenarse a la pobreza. Allá ellos. Podrían haberse hecho millonarios, pero parece que no todo el mundo está destinado a serlo. Muchos tienen grabado a fuego en su subconsciente que tienen que ser pobres y rechazarán toda oportunidad que se les presente en la vida para dejar de serlo. En fin, a mí no me afecta. Es más, yo defiendo que todo ser humano tiene derecho a ser gilipollas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Feb 2021)

Dicen por reddit que a partir de ahora sería mejor hablar de satoshis en vez de bitcoins, porque para el ciudadano medio un bitcoin tiene un precio prohibitivo, pero si le hablas de satoshis la cosa cambia. También cabe decir que mucha gente sigue pensando que esto es como las acciones que necesariamente las has de comprar una a una, pero en realidad puedes comprar la fracción de bitcoin que quieras, como si quieres "echarle" 50 € por probar.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Feb 2021)

1 BTC = 45.000$
1 mBTC = 45$
1 microBTC = 0.045$

1 MicroBTC = 100 satoshis

Todavia tendría que subir bastante para que el satoshi valga algo. Queda margen.


----------



## Obduliez (9 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 1 BTC = 45.000$
> 1 mBTC = 45$
> 1 microBTC = 0.045$
> 
> ...



1000 satoshis = 1Ks (Kilosatoshi)
Un kilosatoshi ya vale medio dólar. Hay que empezar a promocionar el Ks.


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

"Thank Me Later": Redditor Leaked A Month Ago That Tesla "Just Bought 800 Million Worth Of Bitcoin" | ZeroHedge


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

Apple se va a meter en el tema, al igual que VISA se está metiendo, y PayPal y el BBVA, etc. Y más que se meterán. De hecho, los bancos se meterán todos. La razón principal es que los gobiernos necesitan poder controlar el dinero que tienen los ciudadanos, para poder embargar deudas de multas y poder cobrar impuestos. Se necesitará que los bancos custodien los bitcoins de los ciudadanos para que los estados sepan, igual que saben ahora, qué pasta tiene cada uno, de donde viene y a donde va. La mayoría de la gente guardará sus bitcoins en el banco, al igual que hacen ahora con su fiat.


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2021)

Max Keiser claims Oracle will buy Bitcoin, according to anonymous source


----------



## Nailuj2000 (9 Feb 2021)

Lo de Apple es un rumor, seguramente sin base alguna, pero se puede especular con un poco de sentido común:

Si a Apple se ocurre sacar una app de serie en iOS que permita algo tan sencillo como darle a un botón y comprar btc, y mantener un saldo en ese wallet y todo ello con la garantía que supone Apple, esto supondría derribar una barrera de entrada para millones de personas que si no tienen btc es porque aun es algo difícil para el usuario normal.

Esa app, que podría llamarse iWallet, podría ser un wallet normal o un app que permitiera tener los btc en apple, siendo entonces apple como un exchange o banco.

Si saliera esa app Apple podría ganar un montón exagerado de pasta. No creo que sea necesario explicar este punto.

Claramente Apple ya habrá pensado todo esto y de ahí que haya surgido el rumor.

Pero lo mas interesante es que Apple también sabrá varias cosas:

1. Sólo funcionará si lo hace con Bitcoin
2. Si no lo hacen ellos puede que lo haga Samsung, Huawei, o cualquier marca de móviles.

Ahí lo dejo ....


----------



## Mig29 (9 Feb 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Lo de Apple es un rumor, seguramente sin base alguna, pero se puede especular con un poco de sentido común:
> 
> Si a Apple se ocurre sacar una app de serie en iOS que permita algo tan sencillo como darle a un botón y comprar btc, y mantener un saldo en ese wallet y todo ello con la garantía que supone Apple, esto supondría derribar una barrera de entrada para millones de personas que si no tienen btc es porque aun es algo difícil para el usuario normal.
> 
> ...



Apple es el pasado, a dia de hoy no es una tecnologica disruptiva, Tesla lo es, Amazon lo es, Huawei lo es, hasta Microsoft lo es mas que Apple.
Tienen caja de sobra para tenerlos en cuenta, pero en la carrera tecnológica se están quedando muy atras.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Feb 2021)

esto es lo que piensa el Banco Internacional de Pagos sobre las monedas digitales | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.


----------



## Rajoy (9 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para controlar el 1% del capital (210.000 BTC) necesitas actualmente unos 10.000 millones de $.
> 
> Si lo de Apple es verdad (Invertir 5.000 millones de $), va a tener un 0,5% del total de BTC. ¿Con eso se puede tirar o inflar el precio? Para mi da para debate, pero yo creo que malamente.



Eso es el 0,5% del total de bitcoins ... teórico. De ahí hay que descontar lols bitcoins perdidos para siempre (se habla de al menos dos millones), los que todavía no han sido minados y los que están en wallets que no salen al mercado y que hacen de bitcoin un mercado bastante iliquido.

Y eso sería solo apple. No sabemos que otras grandes tecnológicas van a invertir también en bitcoin.
Si apple, google, facebook, amazon, ... no sólo compran bitcoins sino que desarrollan sus propios wallets, mucha gente va a guardar sus bitcoins ahí. Si los bancos se suman a la fiesta y guardan los bitcoins de sus clientes, entre todos podrían controlar un porcentaje enorme de bitcoins.

El poder no puede llamar a nuestra puerta, pero si a la de las grandes corporaciones y bancos. De hecho, son sus sicarios.

Si ese proceso tiene lugar, yo me plantearía seriamente abandonar el barco ...


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Eso es el 0,5% del total de bitcoins ... teórico. De ahí hay que descontar lols bitcoins perdidos para siempre (se habla de al menos dos millones), los que todavía no han sido minados y los que están en wallets que no salen al mercado y que hacen de bitcoin un mercado bastante iliquido.
> 
> Y eso sería solo apple. No sabemos que otras grandes tecnológicas van a invertir también en bitcoin.
> Si apple, google, facebook, amazon, ... no sólo compran bitcoins sino que desarrollan sus propios wallets, mucha gente va a guardar sus bitcoins ahí. Si los bancos se suman a la fiesta y guardan los bitcoins de sus clientes, entre todos podrían controlar un porcentaje enorme de bitcoins.
> ...



¿Por qué? ¿Piensas que los estados iban a incautar si se diera el caso todos los bitcoins en poder de las tecnológicas y de los bancos? Si lo hicieran les lloverían querellas criminales a punta pala. No van a destruir Bitcoin llegados a ese punto y tú siempre podrás guardarlos en tu propio monedero lejos de las garras de los estados, al igual que mucha gente lo hará. No creo que los estados lleguen a tener de esa forma el control ni siquiera sobre el 25% de los bitcoins (de los no perdidos para siempre, me refiero).


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Apple es el pasado, a dia de hoy no es una tecnologica disruptiva, Tesla lo es, Amazon lo es, Huawei lo es, hasta Microsoft lo es mas que Apple.
> Tienen caja de sobra para tenerlos en cuenta, pero en la carrera tecnológica se están quedando muy atras.



Son unos hijos de puta, pero no se están quedando atrás. El chip M1 es prueba de ello. La arquitectura x86 va a morir por culpa de Apple, que ha demostrado que ARM puede ser igual o más potente que x86 consumiendo menos del 10% de la energía que ésta necesita. Eso sí, sus ordenadores no son ampliables, todo viene integrado, pegado con pegamento, obsolescencia programada, etc. Su ecosistema es una jaula diseñada para que la gente tenga todos sus datos en iCloud y dependa de sus cacharros, pero no están acabados. Otra cosa es que surjan alternativas que le planten cara en un futuro cercano, pero Apple, por mucho que odie a esa puta compañía, no está acabara. Y te escribo esto desde un Mac mini con CPU M1.

Intuyo que RISC-V va a sustituir a x86 en los PCs en unos 10 años. Y será a causa de lo que ha demostrado Apple pasándose a ARM.


----------



## Rajoy (9 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Piensas que los estados iban a incautar si se diera el caso todos los bitcoins en poder de las tecnológicas y de los bancos? Si lo hicieran les lloverían querellas criminales a punta pala. No van a destruir Bitcoin llegados a ese punto y tú siempre podrás guardarlos en tu propio monedero lejos de las garras de los estados, al igual que mucha gente lo hará. No creo que los estados lleguen a tener de esa forma el control ni siquiera sobre el 25% de los bitcoins (de los no perdidos para siempre, me refiero).



Los Estados no me preocupan. Me preocupa el NWO. Me preocupa como el totalitarismo está avanzando en el mundo. El tratamiento de la plandemia ha sido calcado en la mayoría de los países. No hay debate, solo pensamiento único, supresión de libertades y represión. Que haya Estados no tiene importancia si están todos dirigidos por entes supranacionales. Son títeres sujetos al FMI, a la OMS, a la ONU y así sucesivamente.
Un gobierno mundial tomaría decisiones globales (de hecho ya las toman desde el momento en que la mayoría de países siguen las directrices del FMI, OMS, etc) y la independencia económica de decenas de miles de personas no creo que esté entre sus planes. Lo que estamos viendo es lo contrario, la eliminación de la clase media. Cada vez va a haber más esclavos obedientes porque dependen de una paguita para subsistir. El modelo chino es el sueño húmedo de los Estados y del deep state.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Eso es el 0,5% del total de bitcoins ... teórico. De ahí hay que descontar lols bitcoins perdidos para siempre (se habla de al menos dos millones), los que todavía no han sido minados y los que están en wallets que no salen al mercado y que hacen de bitcoin un mercado bastante iliquido.
> 
> Y eso sería solo apple. No sabemos que otras grandes tecnológicas van a invertir también en bitcoin.
> Si apple, google, facebook, amazon, ... no sólo compran bitcoins sino que desarrollan sus propios wallets, mucha gente va a guardar sus bitcoins ahí. Si los bancos se suman a la fiesta y guardan los bitcoins de sus clientes, entre todos podrían controlar un porcentaje enorme de bitcoins.
> ...



Ya lo advirtió Antonopoulos en un vídeo hace poco, los tramposos van a intentar regular Bitcoin. 
¿Cómo? 
Intentando comprar más bitcoin. Pensando que si tienen más, podrán regularlo.

No hay que olvidar el porqué se quiere adoptar el patrón Bitcoin.


----------



## digipl (10 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Los Estados no me preocupan. Me preocupa el NWO. Me preocupa como el totalitarismo está avanzando en el mundo. El tratamiento de la plandemia ha sido calcado en la mayoría de los países. No hay debate, solo pensamiento único, supresión de libertades y represión. Que haya Estados no tiene importancia si están todos dirigidos por entes supranacionales. Son títeres sujetos al FMI, a la OMS, a la ONU y así sucesivamente.
> Un gobierno mundial tomaría decisiones globales (de hecho ya las toman desde el momento en que la mayoría de países siguen las directrices del FMI, OMS, etc) y la independencia económica de decenas de miles de personas no creo que esté entre sus planes. Lo que estamos viendo es lo contrario, la eliminación de la clase media. Cada vez va a haber más esclavos obedientes porque dependen de una paguita para subsistir. El modelo chino es el sueño húmedo de los Estados y del deep state.



Exactamente, y cuanto mas nos acerquemos a esta distopía, mas posibilidades habrá de que el bitcoin, y alguna otra crypto, sea la moneda de intercambio de la economía irregular. Algo absolutamente imprescindible para que el mundo siga girando.

Hay que seguir pagando mordidas y corruptelas de políticos, funcionarios y jueces. 
Hay que seguir pagando a guerrillas y mercenarios. 
Hay que seguir pagando armas, drogas y putas. 
Hay que seguir pagando a espías, confidentes y soplones. 
Hay que seguir pagando a traficantes ya sea de humanos o de ciertos materiales escasos.
Hay que seguir pagando el mundo de las falsificaciones.
Etc, etc, etc...

Y todo ello es muy difícil hacerlo en una moneda totalmente trazable y controlada que es la que usarán los felices neoesclavos.

Quizás, y solo digo quizás, la posesión de cierta cantidad de BTC sea la manera para que, unos pocos privilegiados, escapen del destino de esclavitud que tenían reservado. Un pequeño mal menor para las élites perfectamente asumible a cambio de un sistema que ha demostrado durante ya bastantes años su buen funcionamiento.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Eso es el 0,5% del total de bitcoins ... teórico. De ahí hay que descontar lols bitcoins perdidos para siempre (se habla de al menos dos millones), los que todavía no han sido minados y los que están en wallets que no salen al mercado y que hacen de bitcoin un mercado bastante iliquido.
> 
> Y eso sería solo apple. No sabemos que otras grandes tecnológicas van a invertir también en bitcoin.
> Si apple, google, facebook, amazon, ... no sólo compran bitcoins sino que desarrollan sus propios wallets, mucha gente va a guardar sus bitcoins ahí. Si los bancos se suman a la fiesta y guardan los bitcoins de sus clientes, entre todos podrían controlar un porcentaje enorme de bitcoins.
> ...



Por que abandonar el barco?


----------



## vpsn (10 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por que abandonar el barco?



Para entonces el barco sera un puto transatlantico y el que tenga mas BTC ocupara los mejores cmarotes son su aren de putas.


----------



## Satoshi (10 Feb 2021)

es un render pero me pareció curioso imaginarlo


----------



## Satoshi (10 Feb 2021)

*Tesla ha ganado más dinero en dos semanas con bitcoin que tras doce años fabricando coches*
Tesla ha ganado más dinero en dos semanas con bitcoin que tras doce años fabricando coches


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

Biden firmará una orden ejecutiva que ordena a las empresas estadounidenses que compren la mayor cantidad posible de #Bitcoin como cuestión de seguridad nacional

Ahora que Rusia, Irán, China (por SCO) han dado la mano como soberanos de #Bitcoin que optan por no participar en la hegemonía de $ USD

Shanghai Cooperation Organisation - Wikipedia


----------



## Porestar (10 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> *Tesla ha ganado más dinero en dos semanas con bitcoin que tras doce años fabricando coches*
> Tesla ha ganado más dinero en dos semanas con bitcoin que tras doce años fabricando coches



El hijo de puta manipulador los había comprado hace la tira, a ver si se estrella con una de esas lavadoras suyas de mierda.


----------



## Porestar (10 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Biden firmará una orden ejecutiva que ordena a las empresas estadounidenses que compren la mayor cantidad posible de #Bitcoin como cuestión de seguridad nacional
> 
> Ahora que Rusia, Irán, China (por SCO) han dado la mano como soberanos de #Bitcoin que optan por no participar en la hegemonía de $ USD
> 
> Shanghai Cooperation Organisation - Wikipedia



Cuesta creerlo, habría mucha más pasta metida.

Y yo con el trezor tiritando, puto Munsk


----------



## mr_nobody (10 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Biden firmará una orden ejecutiva que ordena a las empresas estadounidenses que compren la mayor cantidad posible de #Bitcoin como cuestión de seguridad nacional
> 
> Ahora que Rusia, Irán, China (por SCO) han dado la mano como soberanos de #Bitcoin que optan por no participar en la hegemonía de $ USD
> 
> Shanghai Cooperation Organisation - Wikipedia



Yo para segun que cosas soy muy clasico y apoyo el refran ese de que "la avaricia rompio el saco", si llega el momento donde BTC cumple mis objetivos muy posiblemente me salga. En inversiones (de momento esto es pura inversion especulativa) hay que saber salir si no se quiere acabar escaldado.


----------



## kilerz (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## Porestar (10 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 569424



Que pegue un buen bajonazo en las fiestas para entrar a tope y que se pegue el año entero embistiendo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Feb 2021)

Es muy contrarian decirlo.

Pero creo k vamos a tocar los 42.000
Una o dos o tres veces, y los vamos a perder

Iremosos a los 30.000
A ver si los aguantamos, o volvemos a 20.000 y rebote


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

Este documental o película me parece que ha envejecido genial:



Increíbles las trayectorias hasta ahora de Jered Kenna, Charlie Shrem o Roger Ver.

Creo que está en español en Amazon.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Feb 2021)

Esto está muy bien, pero es que el 80% de la población mundial, no vive en occidente. Así que se la pela lo que le diga o prohiba un gobierno americano, uno británico o uno frances


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2021)

Los tipos negativos ya están asomando la patita. El sistema actual económico está llegando a su fin.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

¿Mastercard se une a la fiesta?



Mastercard Will Let Merchants Accept Payments in Crypto This Year - CoinDesk


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Feb 2021)

Crisis económica mundial, absolutamente todos los bancos centrales imprimiendo dinero como nunca en la historia, posibles corralitos... creo que podemos estar ante el año más disruptivo del Bitcoin


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

Rechazar la ortodoxia Nocoiner


A menudo veo a los Bitcoiners tratar de disipar las críticas sobre su consumo de energía citando los beneficios de Bitcoin como factores compensatorios: "¡La electricidad es cara, pero el dinero sólido no tiene precio!"


Nunca funciona. No importa qué bien social se cite, nunca es suficiente.


Los Bitcoiners son un grupo bien intencionado que genuinamente buscan educar. Aunque el consumo privado de energía es un asunto privado y debería estar fuera del alcance del escrutinio público, los Bitcoiners suspenden rutinariamente esta creencia para razonar con los Nocoiners.


¡Es una trampa! Los nocoiners no creen en la propiedad privada. No tienen mucho respeto por la libertad económica o política en absoluto. Una vez que acepta sus supuestos erróneos, no puede ganar. En un mundo donde la guerra es paz, la libertad es esclavitud y el robo es bueno, cualquier intento de debate racional es un ejercicio inútil.


Así que no lo hagas. Nunca te dejes llevar por un Nocoiner.


Al criticar el gasto de energía de Bitcoin, los Nocoiners están promoviendo la falsa premisa de que el uso de la electricidad es un Mal indiscutible. La respuesta correcta no es proponer un Bien igual y opuesto, sino decir que no.


No, no vamos a jugar a tu estúpido juego.


No, no aceptaremos los valores de Nocoiner como propios.


No, nos negamos a normalizar su ortodoxia comunista anti-libertad.


Una vez que nos desengañamos de las falacias de Nocoiner, se vuelve muy fácil contrarrestar a los trolls preocupados. Ver:


FUD: ¡Bitcoin usa más electricidad que toda Dinamarca!
₿: ¡Bien! Duermo mejor por la noche sabiendo que mi dinero está protegido por cantidades obscenas de poder computacional. Es una pena para Dinamarca; su PIB ha estado en constante declive durante la última década. No estoy seguro de que sea justo reconocerlos como un país. ¿La corona danesa? Total shitcoin.


FUD: ¡Bitcoin puede usarse para eludir sanciones!
₿: ¡Qué buenas noticias! Las sanciones castigan a civiles inocentes, empoderando a terribles dictadores mientras la población se reduce a la pobreza. Las sanciones de la ONU deben considerarse un crimen de guerra y me avergüenzo profundamente de mi país por promoverlas.


FUD: ¡Bitcoin se utiliza para la evasión de impuestos!
₿: ¡Excelente! Los particulares se benefician del conocimiento local y pueden distribuir el capital mejor que cualquier autoridad central. Si prefiere que el gobierno piense por usted, no dude en donar sus ahorros a la Fed y convertirse en un pupilo del estado.


FUD: ¡Bitcoin (todo cripto, en realidad) está lleno de estafadores!
₿: ¡De hecho! El dinero fluye hacia donde se lo trata mejor. Bitcoin está haciendo el trabajo de Dios.


FUD: ¡El precio de Bitcoin está completamente impulsado por la especulación!
₿: Ah, ¿qué es especulación sino esperanza?
₿: Por supuesto que lo es. Bitcoin se basa en el mercado libre para descubrir precios. A diferencia del dinero fiduciario, cuyo poder adquisitivo lo decide un cartel. (presentado por GB 01/2020)


FUD: ¡Bitcoin está siendo utilizado por neonazis!
₿: ¡Maravilloso! Estoy muy contento de que finalmente tengamos un sistema de pago que es impermeable al acoso conocido como SPLC.


FUD: ¡Corea del Norte está minando Bitcoin!
₿: ¡Fantástico! Esto es grandioso. La concentración del poder minero de China ha sido durante mucho tiempo una de las mayores amenazas para Bitcoin, y la entrada de competidores patrocinados por el estado mejoraría la descentralización minera. ¡La diversidad jurisdiccional es la mayor fortaleza de Bitcoin!


FUD: ¡Bitcoin tiene un alto coeficiente de Gini y una enorme desigualdad de riqueza!
₿: ¡Sí! La desigualdad económica es algo que ocurre cuando se crea riqueza y un sistema financiero sin permiso democratiza la creación de riqueza. A pesar de que la movilidad socioeconómica se ha ido a la mierda en este país, ¡Bitcoin sigue siendo la tierra de las oportunidades!


FUD: ¡Bitcoin se está utilizando para financiar el terrorismo!
₿: Esta podría ser una preocupación legítima. Existe la teoría de que Bitcoin fue creado por la CIA para financiar grupos extremistas en el Medio Oriente y efectuar un cambio de régimen en Siria e Irán. Bueno, la segunda parte de esa oración no es solo teoría: la CIA está financiando el terrorismo independientemente de Bitcoin. Abolamos la CIA.

Reject Nocoiner Orthodoxy


----------



## Edu.R (10 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 569424



Este finde tiene que bajar, el año nuevo chino casi nunca perdona.
Otra cosa es cuanto, si se queda en 35k sería un buen negocio.

En 2017 se fue de los 20k de tope, hasta los 7k. Luego se quedó ahi bailando entre los 6k y los 10k muchos meses.


----------



## The Honkler (11 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Este finde tiene que bajar, el año nuevo chino casi nunca perdona.
> Otra cosa es cuanto, si se queda en 35k sería un buen negocio.
> 
> En 2017 se fue de los 20k de tope, hasta los 7k. Luego se quedó ahi bailando entre los 6k y los 10k muchos meses.



Este año es diferente. Acaba de entrar Tesla, van a entrar otras empresas y Apple se rumorea que va a comprar 5k millones.

Cuando crees que sería mejor momento para entrar?

Yo creo que en el año nuevo chino


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Feb 2021)

Siempre es diferente.

Y luego, siempre es igual.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Mastercard se une a la fiesta?
> 
> 
> 
> Mastercard Will Let Merchants Accept Payments in Crypto This Year - CoinDesk




No conozco tanto Mastercard como Compañía, pero Visa sí.
Es un buen ejemplo de lo que está pasando.

El Ceo es un viejuno que no sabe ni copiar y pegar en un excel.
De hecho si os fijáis en esta entrevista de la CNBC, está todo nervioso, tragando saliva constantemente durante la entrevista, porque está aterrado con la posibilidad de que le hagan preguntas sobre algo de lo que no tiene ni puta idea.

Obviamente el que maneja el cotarro es su segundo, un tipo mucho más joven, y que es el que ha impulsado la idea del negocio del software crypto.
Si compañías con un Ceo como éste, (la gran mayoría en Usa), ya mueven ficha, el resto irá detrás. Es inevitable.
Lo hemos comentado muchas veces; el riesgo hoy, es estar fuera de BTC, no dentro.

Aquí la entrevista, donde el Ceo lee todo, y encima está nervioso de cojones:

Watch CNBC's full interview with Visa CEO Al Kelly on crypto, Plaid and more


----------



## srburbujarra (11 Feb 2021)

Buenas a todos,

Estoy interesado en comenzar con esto de las criptos, me gustaría comprar 100 euretes de BTC simplemente para saber como funciona.

Me podeis echar un cable sobre como hacerlo, he visto algún tutorial, pero me fio mucho más de vosotros.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Feb 2021)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Estoy interesado en comenzar con esto de las criptos, me gustaría comprar 100 euretes de BTC simplemente para saber como funciona.
> 
> Me podeis echar un cable sobre como hacerlo, he visto algún tutorial, pero me fio mucho más de vosotros.



Vas a coinbase, kraken, binance o bitpanda (son exchsnge: plataformar pata intercambiar euros y cryptos), das todos tus datos para tener una cuenta. Una vez la tienes, depositas eur con tu targeta o por transferencia, y cuando la pasta te llega a la cuenta escoges la crypto q quieras y compras.

Luego puedes dejar la crypto alli, en tu cuenta, o te compras un trezor, te instalas billetera y envias tus crutos compradas alli


----------



## Porestar (11 Feb 2021)

¿Cada vez que el gilipollas este escriba un tweet de mierda va a zarandearlo? Ni que fuera esto doge


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Feb 2021)

Parece que lo de Mastercard va en serio:

Mastercard se suma a la ola de las criptomonedas: integrará algunas de ellas en su red de pagos

Es obvio que nos adentramos a una nueva fase, grandes empresas se van tomando en serio todo el asunto.


----------



## Porestar (11 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> es que es lo que me ronda por la cabeza, mi estrategia es a 10 años vista



¿Que estás haciendo tú al final esta semana? Yo ir metiendo miserias a 36000-37000€ y joderme.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Parece que lo de Mastercard va en serio:
> 
> Mastercard se suma a la ola de las criptomonedas: integrará algunas de ellas en su red de pagos
> 
> Es obvio que nos adentramos a una nueva fase, grandes empresas se van tomando en serio todo el asunto.



Preveo suicidios masivos.


----------



## mr_nobody (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## mr_nobody (11 Feb 2021)

ATH? +50kUSD/BTC?


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Feb 2021)

¿Quizás los negros han aprendido algo? 

Me parece inquietante. 



Mientras tanto nosotros...


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Feb 2021)

¿Cuál es el banco más antiguo de España?
¿Tendrán lo que hay que tener?

Bitcoin llegará al banco más antiguo de Estados Unidos, BNY Mellon

El banco custodio planea eventualmente tratar las monedas digitales como cualquier otro activo.

WSJ News Exclusive | Bitcoin to Come to America’s Oldest Bank, BNY Mellon


Aceptación masiva... Los bancos con el culo en llamas. Ahora más que nunca tocará educar a la gente: not your keys, not your coins. 

Hasta Elon Musk lo ha dicho...


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Feb 2021)

Los bancos vienen por Bitcoin.
Intentarán cooptarlo.
Harán sus travesuras habituales.
Esta vez tiene el potencial de ser diferente.
Pero solo si le enseñamos al mundo cómo alcanzar la soberanía propia.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Feb 2021)

Ejke no se puede comprar nada con Bitcoin

Tan 2013...



La transferencia de riqueza generacional va a ser un hecho. 

Ayer releía el hilo de bitcoñero, menudo jefe. Visionario. 
Mis respetos y admiración.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Feb 2021)

Nuevo ATH: 48.050 $
1 dólar = 2100 satoshis


----------



## Bimbo (11 Feb 2021)

El doctor Musk me ha hecho de oro con Teslas con bitcoins, le chuparia la polla si me lo pidiera


----------



## orbeo (11 Feb 2021)

.


----------



## Red Star (11 Feb 2021)

Me ha escrito un familiar nigeriano que no sabía que existía. Dice que un tío mío ha muerto y que me ha dejado en herencia nosecuantos bitcoins, y que tengo que pagar los gastos de notario e impuestos. Que le envíe 0.1 BTC para costear los trámites y tal...


----------



## DEREC (11 Feb 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> El doctor Musk me ha hecho de oro con Teslas con bitcoins, le chuparia la polla si me lo pidiera



De oro no, de Bitcoin.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Feb 2021)

Una duda con el trezor:

Tengo un ether en el trezor y queria enviarlo al exchange para cambiarlo. Hago el envio a la direccion de mi billetera etherum del exchange, se activa la transaccion pero no hay manera que se confirme y por tanto, el envio falla. ¿Alguien sabe pq?


----------



## Bimbo (11 Feb 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> De oro no, de Bitcoin.



De bitcoin y de pasta con las teslas es el rey midas, si en el bar de debajo de mi casa hubiera una tragaperras que al metar un euro te diera dos no me habria dado tanta pasta como este tio.


----------



## hyperburned (11 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Vas a coinbase, kraken, binance o bitpanda (son exchsnge: plataformar pata intercambiar euros y cryptos), das todos tus datos para tener una cuenta. Una vez la tienes, depositas eur con tu targeta o por transferencia, y cuando la pasta te llega a la cuenta escoges la crypto q quieras y compras.
> 
> Luego puedes dejar la crypto alli, en tu cuenta, o te compras un trezor, te instalas billetera y envias tus crutos compradas alli



Veis mejor comprar BTC en exchanges de forma que luego se pueda justificar para pasarlos a Fiat? O es mejor hacer todo otc?
Es que en el momento que uno entra en otc... No hay manera de aflorar eso.. y me siento un poco sucio.. lo digo en serio. mi objetivo es dejar los satoshis en barbecho unos años..


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Feb 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Veis mejor comprar BTC en exchanges de forma que luego se pueda justificar para pasarlos a Fiat? O es mejor hacer todo otc?
> Es que en el momento que uno entra en otc... No hay manera de aflorar eso.. y me siento un poco sucio.. lo digo en serio. mi objetivo es dejar los satoshis en barbecho unos años..



No sé, depende de cada uno


----------



## Porestar (11 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Una duda con el trezor:
> 
> Tengo un ether en el trezor y queria enviarlo al exchange para cambiarlo. Hago el envio a la direccion de mi billetera etherum del exchange, se activa la transaccion pero no hay manera que se confirme y por tanto, el envio falla. ¿Alguien sabe pq?



Creo que el firmware standar del trezor básico no admite eth, hay que instalar uno raro.


----------



## Porestar (11 Feb 2021)

Esperar al año nuevo chino no parece haber sido buena idea.


----------



## Satoshi (11 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Esperar al año nuevo chino no parece haber sido buena idea.



yo esperaría un poco, @Notrabajo34 eminente oráculo, mejor persona dijo que bajaria


----------



## Porestar (11 Feb 2021)

Y si las ballenas fueron quienes causaron la bajada de enero, ¿qué posibilidades hay de que vuelva a pasar? Me da que muy pocas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Feb 2021)

Los 50.000 $ se perforarán tarde o temprano, ese bizcochito se romperá.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Feb 2021)

Se ha quedado ahi con una resistencia en 48k durante varios dias, curioso. No pasa de ahi.


----------



## MIP (11 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Creo que el firmware standar del trezor básico no admite eth, hay que instalar uno raro.



El firmware lo soporta, pero la cartera web no. Te lleva a una cartera de terceros como MEW. No se si en la web beta también habían metido algo de soporte.


----------



## Al-paquia (11 Feb 2021)

Ding ding ding


----------



## Porestar (11 Feb 2021)

Qué significa un KCobain? ¿suicidarse?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Feb 2021)

Esta estafa piramidal ha garantizado durante unos 11 años hasta justamente el día de hoy, que cualquier inversión (Grande o pequeña) en cualquier momento habría resultado beneficiosa.

Si uno es nocoiner, está claro que el autoconvencimiento tiene que ser muy fuerte, porque cada vez la ventana de oportunidad "beneficiosa" se hace más grande, y hay que aprovechar esos momentos de bajón de valor para regodearse y poder soportarlo.

Increible.


----------



## calaminox (11 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Esperar al año nuevo chino no parece haber sido buena idea.



Parece se menean ahora...necesitan comprar regalitos para la fiesta...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Una duda con el trezor:
> 
> Tengo un ether en el trezor y queria enviarlo al exchange para cambiarlo. Hago el envio a la direccion de mi billetera etherum del exchange, se activa la transaccion pero no hay manera que se confirme y por tanto, el envio falla. ¿Alguien sabe pq?




Ethereum con Trezor creo que tienes que hacerlo a través de Metamask.


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Feb 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ethereum con Trezor creo que tienes que hacerlo a través de Metamask.



Conoceis algun tutorial o sitio donde lo cuenten???


----------



## Porestar (11 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Conoceis algun tutorial o sitio donde lo cuenten???



Yo no me fío y cuando especulo con ETH luego lo cambio por BTC


----------



## Locoderemate (11 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo no me fío y cuando especulo con ETH luego lo cambio por BTC



Es lo q quiero hacer, pero lo tenia en el trezor y ahora no puedo enviarlos al exchange para cambiarlos


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Conoceis algun tutorial o sitio donde lo cuenten???




No, pero no creo que sea muy complicado, instálate Metamask y verás la opción conectar el Trezor, si no lo consigues ponte en contacto con el soporte técnico de Trezor y ya te dirán.


----------



## rayban00 (11 Feb 2021)

Hoy he hecho algo histórico al menos en este país de paletos y envidiosos. He pagado mi desayuno y la gasolina con una tarjeta visa recargada en criptos. Como quería hacer algo que creo que es único, la he recargado con criptos que no sean bitcoin, no recuerdo si fue ether para la gasofa y el desayuno con bnb.

Jake mate al sistema.


----------



## Porestar (11 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Es lo q quiero hacer, pero lo tenia en el trezor y ahora no puedo enviarlos al exchange para cambiarlos



No comprendo, ¿tenías el eth en un trezor normal?


----------



## MIP (11 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Conoceis algun tutorial o sitio donde lo cuenten???



Yo entro por Trezor Suite y de ahí selecciono ETH y me cuenta las opciones a seguir.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> yo esperaría un poco, @Notrabajo34 eminente oráculo, mejor persona dijo que bajaria



Me ha gustado lo de mejor persona


----------



## Zelofan (12 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Hoy he hecho algo histórico al menos en este país de paletos y envidiosos. He pagado mi desayuno y la gasolina con una tarjeta visa recargada en criptos. Como quería hacer algo que creo que es único, la he recargado con criptos que no sean bitcoin, no recuerdo si fue ether para la gasofa y el desayuno con bnb.
> 
> Jake mate al sistema.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 570530



Ahi tienes las criptos ademas de los euros, o lo convierte en euros al precio que este la cripto que estes usando para pagar??


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No comprendo, ¿tenías el eth en un trezor normal?



Si, lo guardo alli y lo quiero sacar, pero se bloquea. Probare con el metamask o el trezor suit


----------



## Porestar (12 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si, lo guardo alli y lo quiero sacar, pero se bloquea. Probare con el metamask o el trezor suit



¿Pero cómo lo metiste?


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo lo metiste?



No sé, igual la lie... Me salio la opcion de usar un monedero betha de trezor para ether y lo meti alli sin problemas, pero ahora no salen


----------



## rayban00 (12 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Ahi tienes las criptos ademas de los euros, o lo convierte en euros al precio que este la cripto que estes usando para pagar??



Va por recarga. Tiene unas 5-6 monedas, así que recuerde: BTC, ETH, BNB, SWP...

Tu recargas como un monedero la cantidad en esas monedas que quieras y te convierte a euros al precio de la cripto.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Feb 2021)

En primer lugar, felicidades a los agraciados.

Me gustaría preguntar ante los comentarios de que el Bitcoin va a sustituir al dinero fiduciario y tal y pascual.... ¿Acaso una persona o una empresa que hoy haga trabajos y transacciones en Bitcoin, no puede sufrir fuertísimas pérdidas en el futuro si cae un -50%?

La volatilidad enorme que tiene es incompatible con la generalización en su uso, en muchos productos se trabaja con margenes muy pequeños del 10% de rentabilidad o ni eso, y en un día con los productos vendidos, y los bitcoins recibidos, podrás ver que realmente has vendido a pérdidas.


----------



## MIP (12 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> En primer lugar, felicidades a los agraciados.
> 
> Me gustaría preguntar ante los comentarios de que el Bitcoin va a sustituir al dinero fiduciario y tal y pascual.... ¿Acaso una persona o una empresa que hoy haga trabajos y transacciones en Bitcoin, no puede sufrir fuertísimas pérdidas en el futuro si cae un -50%?
> 
> La volatilidad enorme que tiene es incompatible con la generalización en su uso, en muchos productos se trabaja con margenes muy pequeños del 10% de rentabilidad o ni eso, y en un día con los productos vendidos, y los bitcoins recibidos, podrás ver que realmente has vendido a pérdidas.



Si la moneda de referencia es Bitcoin, entonces no hay tal volatilidad porque ya nunca la volverás a comparar con otras monedas. 

Otra cosa es que se de un efecto deflacionario comparando el poder adquisitivo de Bitcoin hoy con respecto al mismo Bitcoin meses o años después. 

Pero esa es una incógnita aún por resolver. 

En cualquier caso estamos hablando de que, de darse esa situación de hiperbitcoinizacion de la economía mundial, estaríamos aún en una fase muy temprana.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (12 Feb 2021)

El ayuntamiento de Miami se hiperbitcoiniza:


----------



## Zelofan (12 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Va por recarga. Tiene unas 5-6 monedas, así que recuerde: BTC, ETH, BNB, SWP...
> 
> Tu recargas como un monedero la cantidad en esas monedas que quieras y te convierte a euros al precio de la cripto.



Ahm interesante, osea si pagas en bnb la tarjeta te convierte a euros esos bnb al precio que este en ese momento no ?
Puede darse el caso de que te cueste mas barato/caro dependiendo de la cotizacion en ese momento?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Feb 2021)

Inquietante gráfica, ¿Podría repetirse la historia? En caso de que ocurriese sería muy peligroso salir de bitcoin.


----------



## mr_nobody (12 Feb 2021)

Primer ETF de BTC aprobado en Canada


----------



## Condemor (12 Feb 2021)

A mi últimamente me está pegando un FOMO brutal y me están dando ganas de meter todo lo que debí meter en años anteriores.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Feb 2021)

Me parece que vamos a estar todo el año así:


----------



## Josar (12 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Hoy he hecho algo histórico al menos en este país de paletos y envidiosos. He pagado mi desayuno y la gasolina con una tarjeta visa recargada en criptos. Como quería hacer algo que creo que es único, la he recargado con criptos que no sean bitcoin, no recuerdo si fue ether para la gasofa y el desayuno con bnb.
> 
> Jake mate al sistema.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 570530



Esa tarjeta pertenece al exchange que da tus datos a hacienda


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Feb 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Esa tarjeta pertenece al exchange que da tus datos a hacienda



Eso iba a decir yo, no me fio ni un pelo de esas tarjetas, todas pertenecen a organismos colaboracionistas con las Haciendas.


----------



## rayban00 (12 Feb 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Ahm interesante, osea si pagas en bnb la tarjeta te convierte a euros esos bnb al precio que este en ese momento no ?
> Puede darse el caso de que te cueste mas barato/caro dependiendo de la cotizacion en ese momento?



Si exacto. También te devuelve un 8% de lo que compras con la tarjeta en bnb si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## rayban00 (12 Feb 2021)

Vale, imaginemos que todos los de aquí compramos bitcoin y otras altcoin. Pasan 5 años y tenemos una media de 100.000 euros en criptoactivos, que hemos pegado el pelotazo, de estar en el momento histórico, como si hubieramos comprado acciones de apple cuando salió a bolsa.

Imaginemos que cada año tiene un rendimiento de 20.000 euros.

Vale, estas acumulando capital. ¿Y pasan los años y los años, y no gastas, solo acumulas y luego de eso que?

Llegas a los 65 años y querrás disfrutar de ese dinero, no digo que lo transformes en FIAT. Imaginemos que ya se acepta pagos en criptos. ¿Tampoco te lo gastas porque sigue subiendo? ¿Tp te lo gastas porque hacienda cuando pagues en cripto una determinada cantidad te va a pedir explicaciones?


¿Entonces para que cojones estamos haciendo todo esto?

Por qué hasta el que tiene acciones de Apple, algún día las liquidará. Porque unas acciones de Apple ni te da una casa, ni un coche, ni te da de viajar ni de comer (sin entrar en el tema de dividendos)


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Feb 2021)

Aquí tengo un dilema, ciertamente. Al igual que en la posibilidad de pagar impuestos actualmente con bitcoin.

Si bien estamos en territorio hostil, los que han hecho compras en exchanges centralizados ya estarían fichados... En Estados Unidos vi que en diciembre y enero muchos traders estaban como locos con la declaración, pero quizás sea el precio a pagar, o no, por haber comprado donde no se debía.

¿La mejor opción seguirá siendo estar ocultos? Es posible. Mi idealismo me dice que no, pero que en Estados Unidos cada vez haya más gente con la tarjeta Fold, normalizando compras periódicas a través de Swan, contratando servicios como Casa... La normalización y los negocios alrededor de bitcoin son un hecho y por desgracia, por el sistema en el que seguimos viviendo, están pagando el pato de ser los pioneros, exponiendo hasta su integridad.

Si bien bitcoin nos da privacidad y el usar una VISA es justo lo contrario, aplaudo el paso adelante.

Lo que sí es cierto que en esta adopción masiva tenemos en nuestras manos la oportunidad de dejar a VISA, MASTERCARD, y a los bancos, de lado en el futuro. Si entraron tarde, ellos también deben pagar "la multa".

Cada uno debería ser dueño de sus satoshis sin intermediarios, pero...


----------



## rayban00 (12 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Aquí tengo un dilema, ciertamente. Al igual que en la posibilidad de pagar impuestos actualmente con bitcoin.
> 
> Si bien estamos en territorio hostil, los que han hecho compras en exchanges centralizados ya estarían fichados... En Estados Unidos vi que en diciembre y enero muchos traders estaban como locos con la declaración, pero quizás sea el precio a pagar, o no, por haber comprado donde no se debía.
> 
> ...



Es que volvemos a lo mismo. Con el tema del hold y hold. 

Vale muy bien, y ¿qué haces te lo llevas a la tumba? querrás gastarlos algún día, y ese dia tendrás que lidiar con hacienda o irte a un país donde no te claven impuestos


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Es que volvemos a lo mismo. Con el tema del hold y hold.
> 
> Vale muy bien, y ¿qué haces te lo llevas a la tumba? querrás gastarlos algún día, y ese dia tendrás que lidiar con hacienda o irte a un país donde no te claven impuestos



De momento tienes el sistema de vales y cupones de bitrefill.com donde puedes comprar en muchos sitios, solo tienes que dar un email y puede ser uno creado ad-hoc para la ocasión, dudo mucho que informen de nada a Hacienda. Y digo de momento porque solo es cuestión de tiempo que los comercios empiecen a aceptar BTC como medio de pago.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Es que volvemos a lo mismo. Con el tema del hold y hold.
> 
> Vale muy bien, y ¿qué haces te lo llevas a la tumba? querrás gastarlos algún día, y ese dia tendrás que lidiar con hacienda o irte a un país donde no te claven impuestos



En esto no existe el blanco o el negro.
Lo importante es tener un objetivo planteado a x años, o meses o días.

Y cumplirlo, pase lo que pase.


----------



## rayban00 (12 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> En esto no existe el blanco o el negro.
> Lo importante es tener un objetivo planteado a x años, o meses o días.
> 
> Y cumplirlo, pase lo que pase.



Vale, pues puede haber gente que se lo plantea a días.

Hoy sube bnb y esta tarde pago a una puta con visa.

No veo el problema


----------



## Aksturiax (12 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Vale, imaginemos que todos los de aquí compramos bitcoin y otras altcoin. Pasan 5 años y tenemos una media de 100.000 euros en criptoactivos, que hemos pegado el pelotazo, de estar en el momento histórico, como si hubieramos comprado acciones de apple cuando salió a bolsa.
> 
> Imaginemos que cada año tiene un rendimiento de 20.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Lo usas de soporte/aval contra activos "peores". Pides dinero avalado por Bitcoin, o productos que generen intereses a partir del Bitcoin. Eso si se estabiliza y se impone como reserva de valor aceptada.


----------



## rayban00 (12 Feb 2021)

Ya depende, es deicr, si este año gano una barbaridad, hasta 6 cifras, y veo que esto va a mas.

Creo que la solución es pirarse de España, pero aunque te vayas a Portugal y puedas transferir a dinero FIAT sin problemas. Con la filosofía de hold hold, pues nada, acumular y serás el mas rico del cementerio.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Feb 2021)

Muchos ya están pillando casa en Miami pero sigo esto también...

Free State Project - Wikipedia


----------



## Polonia Viva (12 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Por qué hasta el que tiene acciones de Apple, algún día las liquidará. Porque unas acciones de Apple ni te da una casa, ni un coche, ni te da de viajar ni de comer (sin entrar en el tema de dividendos)



¿Por qué iba a tener que liquidarlas? Se pueden heredar perfectamente, igual que se hereda una casa o efectivo. De hecho te aseguro que yo prefiero heredar 100.000€ en acciones de Apple que un inmueble tasado en 150.000€.

Y en cuanto a que no te dan ni una casa, ni un coche ni nada, no estoy de acuerdo: si tienes muchas acciones de Apple puedes pagar hasta una casa con los dividendos.


----------



## Porestar (12 Feb 2021)

También se podría intentar quedar con alguien que lo cambie por oro y usar éste para por ej. la compra de una casa. Lo digo con unos litros de cerveza en el cuerpo, desde la barra de bar, puede que eso no sea legal.


----------



## Porestar (12 Feb 2021)

PD: o quizás no. ¿En qué zona de la curva de adopción entrarán estos?


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Aquí tengo un dilema, ciertamente. Al igual que en la posibilidad de pagar impuestos actualmente con bitcoin.
> 
> Si bien estamos en territorio hostil, los que han hecho compras en exchanges centralizados ya estarían fichados... En Estados Unidos vi que en diciembre y enero muchos traders estaban como locos con la declaración, pero quizás sea el precio a pagar, o no, por haber comprado donde no se debía.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ahora hay la opcion de prescindir de ellos, y si muchos prefieren seguirlos, bueno, tampoco le veo problema


----------



## Registrador (12 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> En primer lugar, felicidades a los agraciados.
> 
> Me gustaría preguntar ante los comentarios de que el Bitcoin va a sustituir al dinero fiduciario y tal y pascual.... ¿Acaso una persona o una empresa que hoy haga trabajos y transacciones en Bitcoin, no puede sufrir fuertísimas pérdidas en el futuro si cae un -50%?
> 
> La volatilidad enorme que tiene es incompatible con la generalización en su uso, en muchos productos se trabaja con margenes muy pequeños del 10% de rentabilidad o ni eso, y en un día con los productos vendidos, y los bitcoins recibidos, podrás ver que realmente has vendido a pérdidas.



Si lo que te preocupa la volatidad, una vez que vendes algo con Bitcoin, cambias el bitcoin por tu moneda fiat preferida o por cryptos "estables" como tether: Se acabó la volatidad.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Feb 2021)

Pues si JPMorgan se plantea ofrecer tradear con Bitcoin... 

JPMorgan will offer bitcoin trading if there is client demand, says COO

Se une al rumor de Deutsche Bank...


----------



## Porestar (12 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Pues si JPMorgan se plantea ofrecer tradear con Bitcoin...
> 
> JPMorgan will offer bitcoin trading if there is client demand, says COO
> 
> Se une al rumor de Deutsche Bank...



bitcoin-papel, mal asunto.


----------



## Porestar (12 Feb 2021)

Dukascopy ya ofrece "bitcoin" desde hace tiempo. En diciembre subieron la comisión por entrar a 30 eurazos


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> bitcoin-papel, mal asunto.



Viven del papel, que van a ofrecer? Puede q esto sea como los periodicos al inicio de internet: ofrecian pagando sus versiones online y tal. Ahora estan a un paso de la tumba.


----------



## mr_nobody (12 Feb 2021)

Os voy a contar una pequenha anecdota personal que me paso con BTC los ultimos meses. El anho pasado me llego un palo de hacienda, tenia que pagar 31kEUR (casi todo mi cash) debedio a que cerre una empresa que tenia y en el momento de hechar cuentas me llego el palo. He preferido pasar 3-4 meses apretandome el cinturon y poder mantener todo el BTC que tenia a darme caprichos y perderlo.

Encontre un nuevo curro hace unas pocas semanas y ya me he recuperado economicamente y he logrado mantener todo el BTC y demas inversiones, no podria haberlo hecho mejor aunque tenia un portafolio bastante kamikaze. Lo unico que me ha jodido es que me ha pillado esta mega subida que empezo en octubre en medio y no me dio tiempo a meter mas.


----------



## uhnitas (12 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Vale, imaginemos que todos los de aquí compramos bitcoin y otras altcoin. Pasan 5 años y tenemos una media de 100.000 euros en criptoactivos, que hemos pegado el pelotazo, de estar en el momento histórico, como si hubieramos comprado acciones de apple cuando salió a bolsa.
> 
> Imaginemos que cada año tiene un rendimiento de 20.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Gastarás tus btc en aquello que realmente necesitas. Pondrás a trabajar el resto. Ahora, extrapola a la humanidad. Boom!


----------



## Porestar (12 Feb 2021)

Acabo de ver que @Seronoser, quien estuvo dándome grandes consejos hace un par de meses, me tiene en ignorados desde hace un tiempo. No recuerdo haber discutido con él y echo de menos leer sus aportaciones. Si alguien puede comunicarle que me gustaría hablar con él y disculparme si le he molestado se lo agradezco.









Locoderemate dijo:


> Viven del papel, que van a ofrecer? Puede q esto sea como los periodicos al inicio de internet: ofrecian pagando sus versiones online y tal. Ahora estan a un paso de la tumba.



Implica posible mamoneo con los precios y vender vales sin respaldar, ya veremos.


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Acabo de ver que @Seronoser, quien estuvo dándome grandes consejos hace un par de meses, me tiene en ignorados desde hace un tiempo. No recuerdo haber discutido con él y echo de menos leer sus aportaciones. Si alguien puede comunicarle que me gustaría hablar con él y disculparme si le he molestado se lo agradezco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por que comprar un papel de bitcoin cuando puedo comprar d forma mas facil el propio bitcoin!?!? No le veo el negocio.

Eso tiene sentido di compras metales, etc y pasas de custodiarlos pero bitcoin. Veremos


----------



## Porestar (12 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Por que comprar un papel de bitcoin cuando puedo comprar d forma mas facil el propio bitcoin!?!? No le veo el negocio.
> 
> Eso tiene sentido di compras metales, etc y pasas de custodiarlos pero bitcoin. Veremos



El sentido es a la mayoría de la gente le da confianza hacerlo a través de un banco y nunca lo haría de otra manera. En metales las ETF tampoco tiene sentido, no te los custodian realmente, es comprar vales sin respaldar, por ahora. Las custodias serias son otra cosa.


----------



## uhnitas (12 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien me echa una mano en analizar los riesgos de meter en Blockfi euros, convertirlos allí a Gemini USD, dejarlos ahí y sacar un 8,6% de interés anual, pagado mensualmente en por ejemplo bitcoin?


----------



## Animalico (12 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> PD: o quizás no. ¿En qué zona de la curva de adopción entrarán estos?



Hay gente que no merece respirar el mismo oxígeno que el resto de personas.


----------



## Red Star (12 Feb 2021)

Animalico dijo:


> Hay gente que no merece respirar el mismo oxígeno que el resto de personas.



INCREIBLE.

Ahí tenemos la razón por la cual la mayoría de la gente es pobre toda su vida: IGNORANCIA e INCAPACIDAD de controlar sus deseos básicos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Feb 2021)

Nuevo 'argumento' de los nocoiners: "¿pero vosotros no erais antisistema?"


----------



## Locoderemate (12 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> PD: o quizás no. ¿En qué zona de la curva de adopción entrarán estos?



Me ha recordado a la historia de los conquistadores que intercambiando oro por espejitos con los indigenas.

Tambiien a pedro solves, vendiendo nuestro oro en 2008 pq no valia nada, decía. En fin, eso es la democracia: gobierno puesto por indigentes.


----------



## MIP (12 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Nuevo 'argumento' de los nocoiners: "¿pero vosotros no erais antisistema?"



Hay una nueva ola de fuego anal pero los clásicos se resisten a morir. Quizá lo de que los chinos controlan esta verga si ha decaído un poco en los últimos años.


----------



## Red Star (12 Feb 2021)

Desde luego, las acciones del fabricante de HEMOAL están subiendo. Es lógico, la demanda de la pomada para calmar los culos carbonizados de los nocoiners va en aumento.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Desde luego, las acciones del fabricante de HEMOAL están subiendo. Es lógico, la demanda de la pomada para calmar los culos carbonizados de los nocoiners va en aumento.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 571349
> 
> ...



¿La que vendió btcs por muebles ha dicho algo?


----------



## Red Star (12 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿La que vendió btcs por muebles ha dicho algo?



No me hablo con ella desde hace 1 año.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Feb 2021)

El "niñato" de Strike está buscando gente para currar...









A mí al menos me da buen rollo que haya gente así


----------



## Red Star (12 Feb 2021)

Economía: - La masa monetaria de Bitcoin ya vale más que la del Rublo


----------



## Porestar (13 Feb 2021)

Otro que escoge la chocolatina.


----------



## srburbujarra (13 Feb 2021)

¿ cual sería tu opción preferida?


----------



## srburbujarra (13 Feb 2021)

Vale ya tengo una cuenta en kraken pendiente de ser verificada.
Es mi premera vez con estas movidas, pero el otro día leí que Tesla comenzaría a aceptar el pago con dicha moneda y que se rumorea que amazon y Apple van a hacer comprar másivas y que posiblemente implementen el pago con bitcoins en un futuro y para rematar he ledio algo relacionado con VISA.

No tengo ni idea de estas cosas, pero ya me perdí meter cuatro duros en su momento, por simple pereza, nada pierdo en meter algo de pasta en BitCoin ahora, con la esperanza de que en unos meses u años la gente compre el pan en fracciones de bitcoin y por tanto el precio de este se haya multiplicado por miles.

O quizas empiecen a prohibir la moneda por todo el mundo y se hunda, a saber.


----------



## Aksturiax (13 Feb 2021)

Semana de muy buenas noticias y el precio lateral en los 40k, huele a ballenas que iniciaron el bull run con sus compras, hypeando y tomando parte de los beneficios.

Cuando sale en los medios que fulanito de tal ve el bitcoin a 100k, o a 200k, es que ya ha comprado, nadie anuncia precios disparados ni compras masivas antes de entrar. Lo mismo con Tesla, hasta que no acabó las compras, Elon Musk pumpeando Dogecoin para desviar dinero del bitcoin y hacer las últimas compras más baratas. Una vez terminadas las compras, promoción en twitter y anuncio para subir el precio.

A ver cuando se acabe esa barrera de oferta en los 40k, si queda demanda a ese precio. Los fondos que hablan de bitcoin y precios, es que ya han acabado las compras, los que aún no lo tienen, dudo que lo vayan a comprar en pleno ciclo alcista, analizarán el mejor momento de entrar.


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Feb 2021)

Puede que esté un mes en "lateral" entre: 35-49k$, pero aun no es momento de correcciones fuertes


----------



## esseri (13 Feb 2021)

Los drenados de BTC a las altcoins superhinchadas están siendo claramente un chistecito.


----------



## Porestar (13 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Los drenados de BTC a las altcoins superhinchadas están siendo claramente un chistecito.



¿Lo dices por cómo arrastra el bitcoin los movimientos de éstas?



srburbujarra dijo:


> Vale ya tengo una cuenta en kraken pendiente de ser verificada.
> Es mi premera vez con estas movidas, pero el otro día leí que Tesla comenzaría a aceptar el pago con dicha moneda y que se rumorea que amazon y Apple van a hacer comprar másivas y que posiblemente implementen el pago con bitcoins en un futuro y para rematar he ledio algo relacionado con VISA.
> 
> No tengo ni idea de estas cosas, pero ya me perdí meter cuatro duros en su momento, por simple pereza, nada pierdo en meter algo de pasta en BitCoin ahora, con la esperanza de que en unos meses u años la gente compre el pan en fracciones de bitcoin y por tanto el precio de este se haya multiplicado por miles.
> ...



Lo malo de kraken es cómo peta cuando los movimientos son bruscos, el mes pasado hubo un rato que incluso detuvo la cotización. Bitstamp aunque cobra más comisión y no tiene tantas altcoins parece más estable.


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Feb 2021)

El mercado direccionable para almacenar valor parece estar alrededor de $ 0.1 / sat. O $ 10 mil / bitcoin, $ 10 / bit.

El poder de gasto mantenido en reserva es de aproximadamente $ 200 billones a través de la reserva de valor en busca de sobrevaloraciones de bienes raíces, acciones, bonos, arte, oro con su prima monetaria sustitutiva.



Primero a por el oro... Lo que dice que sería unos 0.003 dólares por satoshi...


----------



## esseri (13 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por cómo arrastra el bitcoin los movimientos de éstas?



No las arrastra, las deja sueltas. Ya kisiera yo k pasase la gorra cada dos días, como antaño.

En fin...esperemos k todo sea "engordar pa´morir" con fiestuki final. Aunke se hace jodida la espera.

Por cierto, con una referencia como Reserva de valor cada vez más estable el HODL integral pierde puntos...a no ser k vayas en 3 o 4 cifras en bitcoins. Hay k ir viendo los nuevos escenarios una vez el rol de BTC vaya cambiando.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Feb 2021)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Semana de muy buenas noticias y el precio lateral en los 40k, huele a ballenas que iniciaron el bull run con sus compras, hypeando y tomando parte de los beneficios.
> 
> Cuando sale en los medios que fulanito de tal ve el bitcoin a 100k, o a 200k, es que ya ha comprado, nadie anuncia precios disparados ni compras masivas antes de entrar. Lo mismo con Tesla, hasta que no acabó las compras, Elon Musk pumpeando Dogecoin para desviar dinero del bitcoin y hacer las últimas compras más baratas. Una vez terminadas las compras, promoción en twitter y anuncio para subir el precio.
> 
> A ver cuando se acabe esa barrera de oferta en los 40k, si queda demanda a ese precio. Los fondos que hablan de bitcoin y precios, es que ya han acabado las compras, los que aún no lo tienen, dudo que lo vayan a comprar en pleno ciclo alcista, analizarán el mejor momento de entrar.




Empezamos la semana en ~39k

Durante la semana alcanzamos un máximo de ~49k (+25% desde inicio semana)

Ahora mismo estamos a ~47k (+20% desde inicio semana)


Y, con esos datos, sale el subnormal de turno diciendo que llevamos toda la semana en lateral, que estamos muy mal y que si siguen asi las cosas no vamos a aguantar los 40k (como si bajar de 40k fuese un drama cuando hace dos meses no estábamos ni a 20k)


----------



## Aksturiax (13 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Empezamos la semana en ~39k
> 
> Durante la semana alcanzamos un máximo de ~49k (+25% desde inicio semana)
> 
> ...



Ni idea de qué es lo que se agotará antes en este nivel, la demanda o la oferta. Dónde digo yo que estemos muy mal, faltón retrasado? Aprende a leer y a respetar opiniones, puta, que ni siquiera es negativa.


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Feb 2021)

esto es riqueza!!









el Bitcoño es una mierda pinchada en un palo


----------



## Locoderemate (13 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> esto es riqueza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te faltan las pizpis


----------



## calaminox (13 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> esto es riqueza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te faltan las pizpis...y almacen... con un bitcoin compras algo más que eso...hace 8 años con un bitcoin comprabas quiza la hogaza de pan de la foto solamente...con una onza de oro a lo mejor un jamón...porque no se ve ninguno de pata negra..


----------



## Porestar (13 Feb 2021)

Qué salvajada lo que cuestan los papelitos, greta debe estar llorando. Lo del oro hay que cogerlo con pinzas, una vez minado no necesita más energía para "funcionar".


----------



## Porestar (13 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No las arrastra, las deja sueltas. Ya kisiera yo k pasase la gorra cada dos días, como antaño.
> 
> En fin...esperemos k todo sea "engordar pa´morir" con fiestuki final. Aunke se hace jodida la espera.
> 
> Por cierto, con una referencia como Reserva de valor cada vez más estable el HODL integral pierde puntos...a no ser k vayas en 3 o 4 cifras en bitcoins. Hay k ir viendo los nuevos escenarios una vez el rol de BTC vaya cambiando.



Pero por el comportamiento de hoy diría que si sigue bajando BTC saltarán órdenes de compra al mismo tiempo que lo hace el stop loss que tengo en Cardano.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Feb 2021)

Me ha sorprendido que el año nuevo chino no le ha hecho ni cosquillas. La verdad.

Aguantando ahi rozando los 50k... no sé. Algo tiene que pasar, es como la falla de San Andrés.


----------



## HOOOR (13 Feb 2021)

Acerca de lo del tema de hacienda, que si multas de 5000 y tal...

Yo creo que tampoco es un drama el tener que tributar un 23% y no veo que tenga que ir por encima de esa cifra. Si es cierto que muchos de los de aqui esperamos amasar capitales de 100k 200 o 300k o mas a finales de este mismo año o ya 1 o 2 millones para el 2024 2025 y claro un 23% de eso es un buen pellizco pero para mi es el precio de dormir tranquilo. Porque ni el pago directo con btcs, ni el pago con tarjetas visa, son soluciones completas ni te dan tranquilidad de futuras inspecciones, ni por supuesto (seamos realistas) irse a Andorra o Portugal, ni mucho menos a agujeros como Georgia. Yo tengo mis proyectos aparte del tema crypto, aqui en España y no me voy a ir de aqui por pagar un poco menos en otros paises. Toda esta movida institucional no se mete a btc para ahorrarse impuestos y tampoco el sector financiero. A la larga btc acabara institucionalizandose, y por tanto, regulandose y lo hara a nivel global por tanto no habra lugar al que huir. Bueno esto supongo que dependera de la etapa vital de cada uno. Si sois jovenes, aun puede iros la marcha, teniendo un buen ingles y sin familia uno puede irse con sus btcs a donde le plazca, pero yo tengo peqes y quiero vivir tranquilo. Abro paraguas (en direccion al sector anarco-libertario)


----------



## _______ (13 Feb 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Acerca de lo del tema de hacienda, que si multas de 5000 y tal...
> 
> Yo creo que tampoco es un drama el tener que tributar un 23% y no veo que tenga que ir por encima de esa cifra. Si es cierto que muchos de los de aqui esperamos amasar capitales de 100k 200 o 300k o mas a finales de este mismo año o ya 1 o 2 millones para el 2024 2025 y claro un 23% de eso es un buen pellizco pero para mi es el precio de dormir tranquilo. Porque ni el pago directo con btcs, ni el pago con tarjetas visa, son soluciones completas ni te dan tranquilidad de futuras inspecciones, ni por supuesto (seamos realistas) irse a Andorra o Portugal, ni mucho menos a agujeros como Georgia. Yo tengo mis proyectos aparte del tema crypto, aqui en España y no me voy a ir de aqui por pagar un poco menos en otros paises. Toda esta movida institucional no se mete a btc para ahorrarse impuestos y tampoco el sector financiero. A la larga btc acabara institucionalizandose, y por tanto, regulandose y lo hara a nivel global por tanto no habra lugar al que huir. Bueno esto supongo que dependera de la etapa vital de cada uno. Si sois jovenes, aun puede iros la marcha, teniendo un buen ingles y sin familia uno puede irse con sus btcs a donde le plazca, pero yo tengo peqes y quiero vivir tranquilo. Abro paraguas (en direccion al sector anarco-libertario)



entrevista de trabajo en portugal, en mayo, cruzas frontera, esperas a diciembre y vendes lo que quieras con 0% de impuesto

para todo lo demas mastercard


----------



## calaminox (13 Feb 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Acerca de lo del tema de hacienda, que si multas de 5000 y tal...
> 
> Yo creo que tampoco es un drama el tener que tributar un 23% y no veo que tenga que ir por encima de esa cifra. Si es cierto que muchos de los de aqui esperamos amasar capitales de 100k 200 o 300k o mas a finales de este mismo año o ya 1 o 2 millones para el 2024 2025 y claro un 23% de eso es un buen pellizco pero para mi es el precio de dormir tranquilo. Porque ni el pago directo con btcs, ni el pago con tarjetas visa, son soluciones completas ni te dan tranquilidad de futuras inspecciones, ni por supuesto (seamos realistas) irse a Andorra o Portugal, ni mucho menos a agujeros como Georgia. Yo tengo mis proyectos aparte del tema crypto, aqui en España y no me voy a ir de aqui por pagar un poco menos en otros paises. Toda esta movida institucional no se mete a btc para ahorrarse impuestos y tampoco el sector financiero. A la larga btc acabara institucionalizandose, y por tanto, regulandose y lo hara a nivel global por tanto no habra lugar al que huir. Bueno esto supongo que dependera de la etapa vital de cada uno. Si sois jovenes, aun puede iros la marcha, teniendo un buen ingles y sin familia uno puede irse con sus btcs a donde le plazca, pero yo tengo peqes y quiero vivir tranquilo. Abro paraguas (en direccion al sector anarco-libertario)



Gran hoor un placer volver a verle por aqui...ese avatar de Aidolf me encantaba..


----------



## Maxos (13 Feb 2021)

Ni eso.
Tienes tal control sobre tus Bitcoin que no te los pueden quitar ni de tus frías manos muertas. Es un nivel de seguridad nunca antes visto.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> entrevista de trabajo en portugal, en mayo, cruzas frontera, esperas a diciembre y vendes lo que quieras con 0% de impuesto
> 
> para todo lo demas mastercard



O Alemania, aunque necesitas tenerlos un año holdeados. Al menos eso tengo entendido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Feb 2021)

He hecho un estudio y bitcoin empezara a caer entre el lunes y el martes.


----------



## MIP (14 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He hecho un estudio y bitcoin empezara a caer entre el lunes y el martes.



Gracias Sara.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He hecho un estudio y bitcoin empezara a caer entre el lunes y el martes.



En qué zona horaria?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En qué zona horaria?




En todas pero con acentuaciones entre las 2 y las 9 de nuestra madrugada.


----------



## Porestar (14 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En todas pero con acentuaciones entre las 2 y las 9 de nuestra madrugada.



¿En tu estudio viste esto?


----------



## MIP (14 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En todas pero con acentuaciones entre las 2 y las 9 de nuestra madrugada.



De momento parece que va para arriba, buen intento.


----------



## orbeo (14 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He hecho un estudio y bitcoin empezara a caer entre el lunes y el martes.



No estudies tanto


----------



## gapema (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (14 Feb 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Acerca de lo del tema de hacienda, que si multas de 5000 y tal...
> 
> Yo creo que tampoco es un drama el tener que tributar un 23% y no veo que tenga que ir por encima de esa cifra. Si es cierto que muchos de los de aqui esperamos amasar capitales de 100k 200 o 300k o mas a finales de este mismo año o ya 1 o 2 millones para el 2024 2025 y claro un 23% de eso es un buen pellizco pero para mi es el precio de dormir tranquilo. Porque ni el pago directo con btcs, ni el pago con tarjetas visa, son soluciones completas ni te dan tranquilidad de futuras inspecciones, ni por supuesto (seamos realistas) irse a Andorra o Portugal, ni mucho menos a agujeros como Georgia. Yo tengo mis proyectos aparte del tema crypto, aqui en España y no me voy a ir de aqui por pagar un poco menos en otros paises. Toda esta movida institucional no se mete a btc para ahorrarse impuestos y tampoco el sector financiero. A la larga btc acabara institucionalizandose, y por tanto, regulandose y lo hara a nivel global por tanto no habra lugar al que huir. Bueno esto supongo que dependera de la etapa vital de cada uno. Si sois jovenes, aun puede iros la marcha, teniendo un buen ingles y sin familia uno puede irse con sus btcs a donde le plazca, pero yo tengo peqes y quiero vivir tranquilo. Abro paraguas (en direccion al sector anarco-libertario)



Por supuesto que muchos empezamos por este tema impositivo. Despreciáis lo que no conocéis.
EL dinero invertido en este lustro, ya pagó todos los impuestos que tenía que pagar.
No necesito volver a pagarlos porque en España el Sistema se muera de hambre y quiera robarme de nuevo.

Tú paga un 23%, un 45% o un 57%.
Nadie te lo impide.

Haz donaciones a la cruz roja para ayudar a los inmis.
O al PSOE para que siga llevando al país hacia el abismo.

Por cierto, duermo tranquilísimo sabiendo que para Hacienda, soy un no residente sin bien alguno en el extranjero. 
Por si mañana tengo que volver.


----------



## Donald Draper (14 Feb 2021)

¿Se sabe qué precio medio tiene Tesla para sus BTC? MicroStrategy los suelo ver cuando Saylor publica alguna compra, pero de este no encontré.


----------



## MIP (14 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> ¿Se sabe qué precio medio tiene Tesla para sus BTC? MicroStrategy los suelo ver cuando Saylor publica alguna compra, pero de este no encontré.



Si ha sido a lo largo de enero échale una media de $35000.


----------



## Donald Draper (14 Feb 2021)

Si, pero por tener el dato fino porque nos daría buena referencia de posible suelo a futuro. MicroStrategy los tiene a 31.808$


----------



## Gusman (14 Feb 2021)

En 2013 pense en vender 1 vivienda en pueblo pacodemier por lo que me dieran y meterlo en bitcoin. No sabeis como me arrepiento de no hacerlo.
La casa pacodemier sigue vacia y envejeciendo mientras pago impuestos y servicios.


----------



## mr_nobody (14 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> En 2013 pense en vender 1 vivienda en pueblo pacodemier por lo que me dieran y meterlo en bitcoin. No sabeis como me arrepiento de no hacerlo.
> La casa pacodemier sigue vacia y envejeciendo mientras pago impuestos y servicios.



Tienes al menos algo de BTC, o estas a 0 satoshis?


----------



## Mario Droghi (14 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He hecho un estudio y bitcoin empezara a caer entre el lunes y el martes.



Nocoiner34 con el ass on fire


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2021)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> Nocoiner34 con el ass on fire



Preguntale de que mes, porque algún lunes bajará y dirá que ha acertado.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> En 2013 pense en vender 1 vivienda en pueblo pacodemier por lo que me dieran y meterlo en bitcoin. No sabeis como me arrepiento de no hacerlo.
> La casa pacodemier sigue vacia y envejeciendo mientras pago impuestos y servicios.



Todos nos arrepentimos de algo.
En mi caso, entre otras cosas, de no haber conocido BTC a través del foro, al menos un añito antes de lo que lo hice...

Pero las cosas pasan por una razón, no hay que angustiarse.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> En 2013 pense en vender 1 vivienda en pueblo pacodemier por lo que me dieran y meterlo en bitcoin. No sabeis como me arrepiento de no hacerlo.
> La casa pacodemier sigue vacia y envejeciendo mientras pago impuestos y servicios.



¿No te salio comprador?


----------



## meska (14 Feb 2021)

hola, tengo varios bitcoin desde hace años y hace poco empece a buscar informacion sobre como declararlos cuando los venda, y en ese proceso me he encontrado con que parece ser existe la posibilidad de viajar a otros paises (se suele hablar de Portugal, Estonia, Malta, Chipre, entre otros...) y conseguir la residencia en ese pais. Una vez conseguida la residencia se pueden vender los bitcoins y declarar las ganancias en ese pais, y despues volver a España.

He consultado a un asesor internacional y me ha dicho que es posible hacerlo siempre y cuando venda los bitcoins en ese pais en cuestion y una vez tenga la residencia. De hacerlo asi, segun parece seria TOTALMENTE LEGAL.


segun parece Si tienes residencia fiscal es mas que suficiente portugal o alemania no pagas nada por las ganancias en criptomonedas . Eso si, para la residencia fiscal en otro país tienes que vivir en el al menos 183 días al año y poder demostrarlo. Eso es incompatible con un trabajo a tiempo completo en España, por ejemplo.


----------



## mogamb0 (14 Feb 2021)

meska dijo:


> hola, tengo varios bitcoin desde hace años y hace poco empece a buscar informacion sobre como declararlos cuando los venda, y en ese proceso me he encontrado con que parece ser existe la posibilidad de viajar a otros paises (se suele hablar de Portugal, Estonia, Malta, Chipre, entre otros...) y conseguir la residencia en ese pais. Una vez conseguida la residencia se pueden vender los bitcoins y declarar las ganancias en ese pais, y despues volver a España.
> 
> He consultado a un asesor internacional y me ha dicho que es posible hacerlo siempre y cuando venda los bitcoins en ese pais en cuestion y una vez tenga la residencia. De hacerlo asi, segun parece seria TOTALMENTE LEGAL.
> 
> ...



En chipre solo necesitas estar 60 dias, eso si, tampoco puedes pasar mas de 183 dias en España.


----------



## meska (14 Feb 2021)

mogamb0 dijo:


> En chipre solo necesitas estar 60 dias, eso si, tampoco puedes pasar mas de 183 dias en España.



y ahi algun requisito extra para conseguir la residencia fiscal en malta?


----------



## Roninn (14 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> En 2013 pense en vender 1 vivienda en pueblo pacodemier por lo que me dieran y meterlo en bitcoin. No sabeis como me arrepiento de no hacerlo.
> La casa pacodemier sigue vacia y envejeciendo mientras pago impuestos y servicios.



No le des muchas vueltas. Podrias haber perdido las keys y quedarte a 0 o haberlo metido en mtgox y quedarte a 0 etc O vendernlos btc por un x2 y tirarte de los pelos a dia de hoy


----------



## mogamb0 (14 Feb 2021)

meska dijo:


> y ahi algun requisito extra para conseguir la residencia fiscal en malta?



En Chipre debes crearte una empresa como autonomo en el pais. En Malta no estoy seguro. Como gran opción recomendaria Georgia, es la mas barata de todas, puedes vender los bitcoins allí y el pais no esta en el CRS es decir no comparten información.


----------



## _______ (14 Feb 2021)

mogamb0 dijo:


> En Chipre debes crearte una empresa como autonomo en el pais. En Malta no estoy seguro. Como gran opción recomendaria Georgia, es la mas barata de todas, puedes vender los bitcoins allí y el pais no esta en el CRS es decir no comparten información.



te vas a ir a chipre teniendo portugal al lado de casa


----------



## Rajoy (14 Feb 2021)

meska dijo:


> hola, tengo varios bitcoin desde hace años y hace poco empece a buscar informacion sobre como declararlos cuando los venda, y en ese proceso me he encontrado con que parece ser existe la posibilidad de viajar a otros paises (se suele hablar de Portugal, Estonia, Malta, Chipre, entre otros...) y conseguir la residencia en ese pais. Una vez conseguida la residencia se pueden vender los bitcoins y declarar las ganancias en ese pais, y despues volver a España.
> 
> He consultado a un asesor internacional y me ha dicho que es posible hacerlo siempre y cuando venda los bitcoins en ese pais en cuestion y una vez tenga la residencia. De hacerlo asi, segun parece seria TOTALMENTE LEGAL.
> 
> ...



Conforme investigues un poco te darás cuenta de que trasladar tu residencia fiscal a otro país de forma creíble es largo, complicado y caro. Y cuando digo creíble me refiero a que el traslado sea real, porque sino tu cabeza acabará colgando de la pared del despacho de algún inspector de Hacienda.

Hay antiguos foreros de este hilo que lo han hecho y me consta que están encantados de su decisión ... El pais del que eres ciudadano siempre te tratará peor que uno en el que seas residente. Hay interesantes posibilidades en esos países que te han nombrado. Yo añadiría Andorra. Unos con mejor tratamiento fiscal, otros con mejor clima, otros con comida o cultura similares a la nuestra, algunos con una superficie tan limitada que te pueden hacer sentir como viviendo en una cárcel ... y, muy importante en estos tiempos si tienes familia o amigos en España a los que quieras visitar con cierta frecuencia, algunos desde los que te puedes desplazar en coche para venir a España de visita ...
Pero has de tener suficiente aliciente para dar el paso porque es incompatible con mantener un trabajo y una vida en España.

En caso contrario se trata de estimar un valor de adquisición para que cuando vendas tus bitcoins puedas declarar el incremento de patrimonio correspondiente ... y pasar por caja al 23% de ganancias de capital, o al tipo que haya vigente en ese momento.
No se porqué la gente considera bitcoin como un activo diferente. Me refiero porqué tienen claro que han de pagar por las plusvalías de la venta de un piso o unas acciones y no por las de la venta de bitcoins. Es igual de justo o injusto.

Alternativamente, puedes irlos liquidando sin llamar la atención. Un poquito en exchanges, otro poquito en una tarjeta tipo Binance que recargas con bitcoins, etc. Y fíjate que digo en exchanges y no te remito exclusivamente a bisq como hacen muchos por aquí porque lo determinante en esas transformaciones a fiat es el banco patrio que utilices, que es el que va a hacer saltar la liebre en Hacienda si los importes resultan sospechosos. Una buena práctica es abrirte muchas cuentas en distintos bancos para que puedas repartir esas entradas de euros convenientemente.

Finalmente comentarte que con la Hacienda española es peligroso jugar. Son peores que el sheriff de Nottingham. No tienen reparos en empapelarte aunque sepan que no tienen la razón y, aunque finalmente recuperes tu dinero, eso te puede obligar a litigar con ellos durante años. Yo no haría salidas de un año para volver al año siguiente con un montón de pasta que no puedes justificar ...

Suerte !


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Feb 2021)

Podría llegarse hoy a la mágica cifra de 50.000 $


----------



## meska (14 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Conforme investigues un poco te darás cuenta de que trasladar tu residencia fiscal a otro país de forma creíble es largo, complicado y caro. Y cuando digo creíble me refiero a que el traslado sea real, porque sino tu cabeza acabará colgando de la pared del despacho de algún inspector de Hacienda.
> 
> Hay antiguos foreros de este hilo que lo han hecho y me consta que están encantados de su decisión ... El pais del que eres ciudadano siempre te tratará peor que uno en el que seas residente. Hay interesantes posibilidades en esos países que te han nombrado.
> Pero has de tener suficiente aliciente para dar el paso porque es incompatible con mantener un trabajo y una vida en España. En caso contrario se trata de estimar un valor de adquisición para que cuando los vendas puedas declarar el incremento de patrimonio correspondiente ... y pasar por caja al 23% de ganancias de capital, o al tipo que haya vigente en ese momento.
> ...




gracias


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (14 Feb 2021)

meska dijo:


> gracias



Si tienes suficiente BTCs para plantearte lo de mover tu residencia fiscal, no debería ser problema dejar tu trabajo en España.


----------



## Polonia Viva (14 Feb 2021)

No entiendo por qué decís que es complicado. Según mi experiencia es bastante fácil, he cambiado mi país de residencia fiscal 3 veces ya.


----------



## Rajoy (14 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> No entiendo por qué decís que es complicado. Según mi experiencia es bastante fácil, he cambiado mi país de residencia fiscal 3 veces ya.



Que sea complicado no quiere decir que no sea posible o deseable. Los españoles estamos muy bien acostumbrados. Comida, cultura, clima, playas, montañas, esquí, personas de niveles culturales para todos los gustos, (relativa) seguridad, ...
Tengo un amigo chipriota. Los alicientes fiscales son grandes en esa islita, pero todos los chipriotas que pueden emigran de allí ...


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (14 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> No entiendo por qué decís que es complicado. Según mi experiencia es bastante fácil, he cambiado mi país de residencia fiscal 3 veces ya.



Todo depende de las circunstancias, en especial de las circunstancias familiares. 

Tienes hijos pequeños? Para mí esa es la clave. Porque los gastos de traslado, si te los llevas contigo, se disparan. Ya empieza a no ser tan rentable. A no ser que sea una cantidad desmesurada de pasta la que quieras liquidar, mucho más de un o dos millones de euros.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Feb 2021)

Necesitamos los 50k, aunque sea 2 minutos, luego si quiere que corrija.

Un poco de alegría que ha sido un año difícil


----------



## kilerz (14 Feb 2021)

mogamb0 dijo:


> En Chipre debes crearte una empresa como autonomo en el pais. En Malta no estoy seguro. Como gran opción recomendaria Georgia, es la mas barata de todas, puedes vender los bitcoins allí y el pais no esta en el CRS es decir no comparten información.



Más info.


----------



## rayban00 (14 Feb 2021)

Eso habrá que verse.

No digo que coinbase lo haga.

Pero por ejemplo el caso de Binance es todo un misterio. El tipo (chino) que lo fundó sabe muy bien como funciona la dictadura de la que viene y no quiere que le pase como al de Aliexpress.

Cuando le preguntan donde esta la sede de Binance dice que se lo ha montado de tal modo que no tiene una sede fija sino repartido por todo el mundo. 

Si un exchane dice los datos a Hacienda, lo hará una vez, al año siguiente se ha pirado todo el mundo a algún DEX como binance DEX o uniswap, etc


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Feb 2021)

Entrevista a Michael Saylor, merece totalmente la pena verlo, este tío tiene un coco privilegiado. Cuando lo ves hablar y lo comparas con los comentarios de los Pacocuñados nocoiners tienes claro que estas haciendo la inversión perfecta.


----------



## mr_nobody (14 Feb 2021)

Con el tema hacienda yo lo que haria es esperar 2,3 o 4 anhos a ver como evoluciona la tecnologia y als regulaciones, esto va de descentralizacion y me da a mi que por muchos berrinches y pataletas que de hacienda al final va a tener que tragar con eso, ya saldra la forma de evitar que te roben (por que no tiene otro nombre).

Si un dia estas tieso pues por 2k o 3k que saques para salir del paso hacienda ni se enterara.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Feb 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Eso habrá que verse.
> 
> No digo que coinbase lo haga.
> 
> ...



De todos los trileros, es mi trilero de confianza.

Pd: ojito con la CeDeFi que se está montando.

Edit: le falta implementar liquid network, LN... para adaptarse a lo que creo que puede venir en los exchanges centralizados en general


----------



## HOOOR (14 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Entrevista a Michael Saylor, merece totalmente la pena verlo, este tío tiene un coco privilegiado. Cuando lo ves hablar y lo comparas con los comentarios de los Pacocuñados nocoiners tienes claro que estas haciendo la inversión perfecta.



Por cierto ¿oslafo?


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Feb 2021)

La volatilidad diaria de #Bitcoin (Chaikin) ha ido disminuyendo a lo largo de los años. Esos picos son cada vez más raros y pequeños. https://t.co/kokfc9HvdB


----------



## Gusman (14 Feb 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿No te salio comprador?



Decidi no meterlo en criptotulipanes por escuchar a familiares analfabetos economicamente hablando.


----------



## Porestar (14 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> La volatilidad diaria de #Bitcoin (Chaikin) ha ido disminuyendo a lo largo de los años. Esos picos son cada vez más raros y pequeños. https://t.co/kokfc9HvdB



La suficiente para habernos dejado a los mantas con menos de la mitad de satoshis y tener que reponerlos ahora al doble de precio. Si os hubiera hecho más caso...


----------



## Red Star (14 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> ¿Se sabe qué precio medio tiene Tesla para sus BTC? MicroStrategy los suelo ver cuando Saylor publica alguna compra, pero de este no encontré.



Según una filtración, el precio medio de compra fue de 33.142$.
"Thank Me Later": Redditor Leaked A Month Ago That Tesla "Just Bought 800 Million Worth Of Bitcoin" | ZeroHedge


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2021)

tomando posiciones....se viene el dip.


----------



## Polonia Viva (14 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Que sea complicado no quiere decir que no sea posible o deseable. Los españoles estamos muy bien acostumbrados. Comida, cultura, clima, playas, montañas, esquí, personas de niveles culturales para todos los gustos, (relativa) seguridad, ...
> Tengo un amigo chipriota. Los alicientes fiscales son grandes en esa islita, pero todos los chipriotas que pueden emigran de allí ...





Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Todo depende de las circunstancias, en especial de las circunstancias familiares.
> 
> Tienes hijos pequeños? Para mí esa es la clave. Porque los gastos de traslado, si te los llevas contigo, se disparan. Ya empieza a no ser tan rentable. A no ser que sea una cantidad desmesurada de pasta la que quieras liquidar, mucho más de un o dos millones de euros.



Vale, había entendido que era difícil irse por el trámite legal


----------



## Donald Draper (14 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Según una filtración, el precio medio de compra fue de 33.142$.
> "Thank Me Later": Redditor Leaked A Month Ago That Tesla "Just Bought 800 Million Worth Of Bitcoin" | ZeroHedge



Creo que ese iba puesto

Reddit user says post on $800M Tesla bitcoin buy was a hoax — and he was on LSD when he did it


----------



## Red Star (14 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Creo que ese iba puesto
> 
> Reddit user says post on $800M Tesla bitcoin buy was a hoax — and he was on LSD when he did it





Se ve que el LSD realmente amplia el estado de consciencia. A ese le dio clarividencia o telepatía.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Feb 2021)

Las rosas son rojas 
Las violetas son azules 
Mantendremos las condiciones de financiación favorables 
Hasta que la crisis termine


----------



## calaminox (14 Feb 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Las rosas son rojas
> Las violetas son azules
> Mantendremos las condiciones de financiación favorables
> Hasta que la crisis termine



Más claro agua.. KOL ETA S hasta 2024 que acaba la fase 1 del reseteo


----------



## Maxos (14 Feb 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Las rosas son rojas
> Las violetas son azules
> Mantendremos las condiciones de financiación favorables
> Hasta que la crisis termine



Al menos antes tenían la decencia de reírse de nosotros a escondidas.
Estos psicópatas se toman la economía como un juego, y luego tienes que escuchar a la gente diciendo que Bitcoin es una estafa o una burbuja (o las dos cosas los que no tienen ni unos conceptos básicos)


----------



## Josar (14 Feb 2021)

Tengo una transacción que lleva 2 semanas en espera, porque puse muy poca comisión 

Alguien sabe cuantos días o bloques son exactamente para que devuelvan los fondos si no se efectúa la transacción?


----------



## Donald Draper (14 Feb 2021)

El BCE puede hacer el panoli en Twitter lo que quiera, que la hojita de balance en términos de PIB es la que es y las consecuencias que tiene.

Es todo tal sinsentido, entre éstos y la Fed, que en un mundo con Justicia no habría cárceles suficientes.


----------



## Porestar (14 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> tomando posiciones....se viene el dip.



¿En qué te basas? Ojalá, pero me parece que los lobos de wallstreet que nos quedamos fuera cada vez vamos a lamentarlo más.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas? Ojalá, pero me parece que los lobos de wallstreet que nos quedamos fuera cada vez vamos a lamentarlo más.




A mi me parece que estamos cerca de hacer pico, para coger algo de aire.

Pero yo no sé de esto, las dos veces que he entrado...la ultima a 26,500 en BTC...me tiré 2 meses pensandomelo....xD


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Las rosas son rojas
> Las violetas son azules
> Mantendremos las condiciones de financiación favorables
> Hasta que la crisis termine



vaya arcadas me han venido.

pero esto que puta mierda es?

todas estas instituciones que van de chupiguais y hablando cuqui con poemas y mierdas progres dán puto asco.

que puta mierda es esto?

quien coño ha votado a esta escoria?


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2021)

durará lo que quieran ellos.

TODO es inducido por ellos.

la caida del petroleo se soluciona quitando los lockdowns y la tonteria esta de cuajo.
las tiendas si quitas los lockdowns las puedes abrir.
los bares y restaurantes idem.
todo esto tirará para arriba la inflación, que en el modelo que nos ha tocado vivir, diluye deudas a los empepitados y por lo tanto es menos carga que tenemos que soportar los que no tenemos hipoteca.
el trafico maritimo esta con un cuello de botella de forma artificial.
el mercado de electronica y microchips se ha parado a drede.
el mercado minorista de financiacion a empresas esta canalizado hacia ciertos sectores 'verdes', los demás no verán un duro.
la clase media ha caído un 40% en el sur de Europa.
en el norte de Europa los ahorros con los lockdowns estan en maximos historicos.
el turismo en cuanto quitas los lockdowns va para arriba.

La crisis durará hasta que los señoritos decidan que han purgado a la economia de todos los pecados progres woke de los cojones.

creo que ha llegado el momento de comprar mas BTC y HODLear hasta el infinito y más allá...despues de ver el tweet del bce.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## Porestar (14 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> A mi me parece que estamos cerca de hacer pico, para coger algo de aire.
> 
> Pero yo no sé de esto, las dos veces que he entrado...la ultima a 26,500 en BTC...me tiré 2 meses pensandomelo....xD



A este ritmo de miles de dólares de subida por noticia ya puede corregir pronto... yo estoy metiendo algo diariamente mientras rezo a pazuzu por esa corrección.


----------



## Polonia Viva (14 Feb 2021)

Como value investor este meme me duele  . Habiendo entrado en BTC hace un mes llevo más rentabilidad que en mis ETFs indexados


----------



## KFJKLL (15 Feb 2021)

Alio como escritor. Aliu como escritor.


----------



## KFJKLL (15 Feb 2021)

Me jode lo siguiente, que es esto: LAS CRIPTOMONEDAS QUE SON MINABLES HACEN OLTR A TODA LA PEñA, las que non faen alíew, que es melyor.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Feb 2021)

Petróleo y BTC, grandes triunfadores del año de momento...


----------



## Curiosity (15 Feb 2021)

Más de 2 años sin entrar por aquí, ¿aún están los míticos early adopters o ya se han mudado a su isla y desconectado con sus millones?


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien en bitcointalk?

¿Qué credibilidad le dais a día de hoy al foro? (en general)


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Como value investor este meme me duele  . Habiendo entrado en BTC hace un mes llevo más rentabilidad que en mis ETFs indexados



Y lo que te queda...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Alguien en bitcointalk?
> 
> ¿Qué credibilidad le dais a día de hoy al foro? (en general)



No sé si se sigue haciendo, pero para poderte poner un avatar pedían algo así como varias decenas de BTC, aduciendo que si eres un early adopter no es un desembolso tan grande para ti, alucinante.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2021)

Lo curioso de Saylor es que era un detractor de Bitcoin. Después de estudiarlo se ha convertido en uno de los mayores defensores y gran "culpable" del bullrun de este año.


----------



## ForeroMedio (15 Feb 2021)

que opinais de la previsible bajada a corto plazo de bitcoin según se ve en el indicador "Relative Unrealized Profit/Loss" ?


----------



## Condemor (15 Feb 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Acerca de lo del tema de hacienda, que si multas de 5000 y tal...
> 
> Yo creo que tampoco es un drama el tener que tributar un 23% y no veo que tenga que ir por encima de esa cifra. Si es cierto que muchos de los de aqui esperamos amasar capitales de 100k 200 o 300k o mas a finales de este mismo año o ya 1 o 2 millones para el 2024 2025 y claro un 23% de eso es un buen pellizco pero para mi es el precio de dormir tranquilo. Porque ni el pago directo con btcs, ni el pago con tarjetas visa, son soluciones completas ni te dan tranquilidad de futuras inspecciones, ni por supuesto (seamos realistas) irse a Andorra o Portugal, ni mucho menos a agujeros como Georgia. Yo tengo mis proyectos aparte del tema crypto, aqui en España y no me voy a ir de aqui por pagar un poco menos en otros paises. Toda esta movida institucional no se mete a btc para ahorrarse impuestos y tampoco el sector financiero. A la larga btc acabara institucionalizandose, y por tanto, regulandose y lo hara a nivel global por tanto no habra lugar al que huir. Bueno esto supongo que dependera de la etapa vital de cada uno. Si sois jovenes, aun puede iros la marcha, teniendo un buen ingles y sin familia uno puede irse con sus btcs a donde le plazca, pero yo tengo peqes y quiero vivir tranquilo. Abro paraguas (en direccion al sector anarco-libertario)



Estoy de acuerdo. Yo no tengo tanto Bitcoin como para que me compense irme a vivir fuera ni aunque se ponga a 500.000. Cuando llegue el momento venderé una parte y, aunque me joda, asumiré pagar el 23% de mis plusvalías. Por eso he dejado de usar Bisq y he vuelto a usar Kraken. Los mensajes que veo por aqui de "Hacienda que me coma la polla, jamás declararé mis bitcoins, mUAHAHA" me parecen pajas mentales. Algunos tendrán el suficiente dinero y las ganas para irse de España, yo no y sospecho que la mayoría tampoco.

Otra cosa que sí me preocupa bastante es la historia del 720 y del nuevo modelo que se inventen para criptomonedas. Cuando venda "no me importa" declarar, pero me toca muchísimo la polla que hacienda tenga que saber cuantas criptos tengo. Se avecinan tiempos oscuros e incluso puede que muy oscuros, no me parecería raro que el Estado nos intentanse confiscar una de las pocas riquezas reales que queden en nuestro país.


----------



## MIP (15 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Alguien en bitcointalk?
> 
> ¿Qué credibilidad le dais a día de hoy al foro? (en general)



Yo llevo poco en el (3 años) pero gente que lleva ahí desde el principio me ha comentado que cree que Theymos (el Calopez de allá) es un gilipollas integral y que cada vez más gente se pira por eso.


----------



## Geldschrank (15 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Yo llevo poco en el (3 años) pero gente que lleva ahí desde el principio me ha comentado que cree que Theymos (el Calopez de allá) es un gilipollas integral y que cada vez más gente se pira por eso.



Yo solo lurkeo en el hilo de Wall Observer, de Speculation y es oro molido.


----------



## KFJKLL (15 Feb 2021)

Este es el foro de la esperanza, recuerdo cuando salio Bitcoin, quise comprar, mi pa no quiso, y, mirar ahora cómo ta. Compró algo luego y dice que no quiere ser rico, y yo: piensa en mí, cuando tú no estés. Y VA Y ME DICE QUE SOY EGOÍSTA. PUTO PROGRE DE MIERDA, XODER.


----------



## KFJKLL (15 Feb 2021)

¿Con qué nos celamos? Por el lmne, el lol. "El bien mayor". Hay que utilizarlo por nuestro bien, yo me celo con el dinero fiat.


----------



## Locoderemate (16 Feb 2021)

Calma chicha


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Feb 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Feb 2021)

MOMENTO HISTÓRICO


----------



## Seronoser (16 Feb 2021)

50.125!!
Impresionante...
Ha pasado de 4.000 a 50.000 en un año.

Que siga la fiesta!!!


----------



## The Grasshopper (16 Feb 2021)

Acabamos de pasar los 50K dolares!!!


----------



## ForeroMedio (16 Feb 2021)

bueno, pues se alcanzaron los 50.000$, a por los 60k!


----------



## _______ (16 Feb 2021)

*50K

son fluctuaciones, 3000 arriba abajo son fluctuaciones

podremos decir que ha empezado a subir cuando suba 10k al dia, un tramo de subida nos pondria en realidad en 100k en una semana*


----------



## Edu.R (16 Feb 2021)

Lo hemos visto. 50k

Eso si, esta tranquilidad me intranquiliza.


----------



## mr_nobody (16 Feb 2021)

Condemor dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Yo no tengo tanto Bitcoin como para que me compense irme a vivir fuera ni aunque se ponga a 500.000. Cuando llegue el momento venderé una parte y, aunque me joda, asumiré pagar el 23% de mis plusvalías. Por eso he dejado de usar Bisq y he vuelto a usar Kraken. Los mensajes que veo por aqui de "Hacienda que me coma la polla, jamás declararé mis bitcoins, mUAHAHA" me parecen pajas mentales. Algunos tendrán el suficiente dinero y las ganas para irse de España, yo no y sospecho que la mayoría tampoco.
> 
> Otra cosa que sí me preocupa bastante es la historia del 720 y del nuevo modelo que se inventen para criptomonedas. Cuando venda "no me importa" declarar, pero me toca muchísimo la polla que hacienda tenga que saber cuantas criptos tengo. Se avecinan tiempos oscuros e incluso puede que muy oscuros, no me parecería raro que el Estado nos intentanse confiscar una de las pocas riquezas reales que queden en nuestro país.



Esperemos al menos que se mantenga en un 23% y no les de por subirlo al 47%, entonces ya la historia cambiaria.


----------



## _______ (16 Feb 2021)

Condemor dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Yo no tengo tanto Bitcoin como para que me compense irme a vivir fuera ni aunque se ponga a 500.000. Cuando llegue el momento venderé una parte y, aunque me joda, asumiré pagar el 23% de mis plusvalías. Por eso he dejado de usar Bisq y he vuelto a usar Kraken. Los mensajes que veo por aqui de "Hacienda que me coma la polla, jamás declararé mis bitcoins, mUAHAHA" me parecen pajas mentales. Algunos tendrán el suficiente dinero y las ganas para irse de España, yo no y sospecho que la mayoría tampoco.
> 
> Otra cosa que sí me preocupa bastante es la historia del 720 y del nuevo modelo que se inventen para criptomonedas. Cuando venda "no me importa" declarar, pero me toca muchísimo la polla que hacienda tenga que saber cuantas criptos tengo. Se avecinan tiempos oscuros e incluso puede que muy oscuros, no me parecería raro que el Estado nos intentanse confiscar una de las pocas riquezas reales que queden en nuestro país.



como si tuvieras que irte a siberia. Curzas la frontera de portugal, te alquuilas una casa individual por 600 euros y ya no tienes que pagar ni impuesto de patrimonio ni impuesto pro venta d e criptos

Pero nada aqui los putos bolivarianos a intentar exprimir la vaca que ya no da mas leche, que hay que pagar genaros y pensioncitas millonarias

jojoj


----------



## barborico (16 Feb 2021)

No es que sean pelotas de acero, directamente son dos agujeros negros lo de este señor, lo que no entiendo como hace para mantenerlos separados


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Feb 2021)

¿Podría ser el año que viene el comienzo de la adopción masiva de la economía circular de BTC?

¿Cómo veis la Lightning Network, RSK, Stacks?


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Feb 2021)

Ves la tendencia del oro y la de bitcoin y es inevitable...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Feb 2021)

Alucinante la cantidad de cuñaos y opinadores profesionales que sigue habiendo en este foro:

Cuánto pensáis que el Bitcoin puede subir?

Si eso es lo que opinan gente supuestamente inteligente, con inquietudes y curiosidad, imaginad la borregada de fuera de burbuja.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Alucinante la cantidad de cuñaos y opinadores profesionales que sigue habiendo en este foro:
> 
> Cuánto pensáis que el Bitcoin puede subir?
> 
> Si eso es lo que opinan gente supuestamente inteligente, con inquietudes y curiosidad, imaginad la borregada de fuera de burbuja.



Aunque hay gente que intenta argumentar, de forma fallida, sobre bitcoin, veo 2 tipos en el foro:

Los que no lo entienden todavía. Precoiners que siguen teniendo dudas.
Los que lo entienden pero son pollasviejas, probablemente beneficiarios del sistema.

Bueno y otros que no los cuento porque son trolls de baja calidad.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Feb 2021)

Condemor dijo:


> Se avecinan tiempos oscuros e incluso puede que muy oscuros, no me parecería raro que el Estado nos intentanse confiscar una de las pocas riquezas reales que queden en nuestro país.



Si holdeas el tiempo suficiente puede que veas en primera persona la desaparición de Hacienda y de los Estados tal y como los conocemos. Lo único que tiene que ocurrir para que se dé esto es que todo el mundo abandone el fiat y se pasen a la economía BTC. Piénsalo.


----------



## Porestar (16 Feb 2021)

Cada vez menos probable una correción como la de enero a corto plazo, ¿no creéis?


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Cada vez menos probable una correción como la de enero a corto plazo, ¿no creéis?



Te recomiendo este vídeo para contestarte a eso:



Está en inglés, pero es sencillo de entender.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Feb 2021)

Entre esta y la niña esa de 3 años que parece que entiende Bitcoin mejor que los pollasviejas... Ya tenemos una generación ganada.


----------



## hyperburned (16 Feb 2021)




----------



## Porestar (16 Feb 2021)

Mi mujer y yo el mes pasado.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Feb 2021)

DEP Peter Schiff

Ahora que #Bitcoin ha alcanzado los $ 50,000, debo admitir que no se puede descartar un movimiento de hasta $ 100,000. Sin embargo, tampoco se puede descartar un descenso a cero. Si bien es posible un movimiento temporal de hasta $ 100 mil, un movimiento permanente hasta cero es inevitable. Si no quiere apostar, compre #oro.


----------



## Porestar (16 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> DEP Peter Schiff
> 
> Ahora que #Bitcoin ha alcanzado los $ 50,000, debo admitir que no se puede descartar un movimiento de hasta $ 100,000. Sin embargo, tampoco se puede descartar un descenso a cero. Si bien es posible un movimiento temporal de hasta $ 100 mil, un movimiento permanente hasta cero es inevitable. Si no quiere apostar, compre #oro.



A 0 inevitable por sus cojones morenos ¿no?. Y también corremos el riesgo de que el oro se deprecie una burrada de nuevo.

Aunque algo de oro y plata madmaxistas nunca viene mal, sobre todo ahora que está barato y los políticos están preparando algo gordo o dando palos de ciego.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> A 0 inevitable por sus cojones morenos ¿no?. Y también corremos el riesgo de que el oro se deprecie una burrada de nuevo.
> 
> Aunque algo de oro y plata madmaxistas nunca viene mal, sobre todo ahora que está barato y los políticos están preparando algo gordo o dando palos de ciego.



Quizás podemos debatir esto en un hilo aparte por no ensuciar este ni tampoco tocarle las narices a los metaleros en los suyos de oro, pero...
Ante los apagones, el temporal que sufre Texas y demás, he visto un avance de madmaxismo...

La gente se reía porque no se podían cargar los Tesla y otros diciendo que no se podían hacer transacciones con Bitcoin, a lo que bitcoñeros de pro han demostrado que sí.

Los metaleros diciendo que en ese escenario su dinero les permitía comprar productos de primera necesidad.

Luego la réplica ha sido con ironía diciendo algo como "perfecto ahora iré a comprar un brick de leche con mis monedas de oro y plata, y esperaré por el cambio..."

"me voy a poner a desenterrar mis monedas que con la nieve no recuerdo exactamente dónde las enterré..."


----------



## Donald Draper (16 Feb 2021)

Saylor es mi pastor, con él, nada me falta


----------



## Porestar (16 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Quizás podemos debatir esto en un hilo aparte por no ensuciar este ni tampoco tocarle las narices a los metaleros en los suyos de oro, pero...
> Ante los apagones, el temporal que sufre Texas y demás, he visto un avance de madmaxismo...
> 
> La gente se reía porque no se podían cargar los Tesla y otros diciendo que no se podían hacer transacciones con Bitcoin, a lo que bitcoñeros de pro han demostrado que sí.
> ...



Sí, un hilo así, de economía antibancaria en general, se echa de menos, para tratar Weimars, madmaxes, postguerras y lo que sea. Un tesla puede estar muy bien pero cuando hay temporales de nieve conviene tener a mano un Lada Niva.


----------



## Red Star (16 Feb 2021)

¡Qué entrañable!


----------



## Condemor (16 Feb 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Esperemos al menos que se mantenga en un 23% y no les de por subirlo al 47%, entonces ya la historia cambiaria.



Pues sí, con un 47% ya me merecería la pena buscarme las maneras de irme fuera.



_______ dijo:


> como si tuvieras que irte a siberia. Curzas la frontera de portugal, te alquuilas una casa individual por 600 euros y ya no tienes que pagar ni impuesto de patrimonio ni impuesto pro venta d e criptos
> 
> Pero nada aquí los putos bolivarianos a intentar exprimir la vaca que ya no da mas leche, que hay que pagar genaros y pensioncitas millonarias
> 
> jojoj



Tienes que demostrar que vives en Portugal más de la mitad del año ¿no? A mi no me compensa ni con el bitcoin a 500.000 



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Si holdeas el tiempo suficiente puede que veas en primera persona la desaparición de Hacienda y de los Estados tal y como los conocemos. Lo único que tiene que ocurrir para que se dé esto es que todo el mundo abandone el fiat y se pasen a la economía BTC. Piénsalo.



Eso no tiene por qué pasar, y en el caso de que pase será dentro de muchos años. No veo la desaparición del fiat antes de 20 años y probablemente quiera vender parte de mis chapas antes.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Feb 2021)

bueno...que hacemos?

NUPL en topes....

quemamos algo de fiat esta noche? O esperamos al NUPL baje de 73%  a zona de capitulación.....si es que baja!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeroMedio (16 Feb 2021)

que diferencia hay del índice relativo al net? 

y por otro lado... ojo que se puede tirar un tiempo en "greed"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Quizás podemos debatir esto en un hilo aparte por no ensuciar este ni tampoco tocarle las narices a los metaleros en los suyos de oro, pero...
> Ante los apagones, el temporal que sufre Texas y demás, he visto un avance de madmaxismo...
> 
> La gente se reía porque no se podían cargar los Tesla y otros diciendo que no se podían hacer transacciones con Bitcoin, a lo que bitcoñeros de pro han demostrado que sí.
> ...



Bueno eso no tiene sentido, puedes coger las monedas de oro y partirlas en infinitos trozos pequeños.

Hay dirhams y mucho tipo de moneda antiguo partidas en cachos chicos por que las utilizaban a modo de fraccion si no tenian otra cosa.

Yo mas bien entiendo que en mad max igual nadie quiere el trozo de oro a cambio de su comida vaiiosa.

Por lo tanto pongo por encima en estos casos el tener latas de comida a el tener oro y plata, ultimamente en lugar de comprar oro y plata estoy comprando comida con fechas de caducidad lo mas largas posible.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Feb 2021)

ForeroMedio dijo:


> que diferencia hay del índice relativo al net?
> 
> y por otro lado... ojo que se puede tirar un tiempo en "greed"



se va a tirar 15 dias buenos ahí arriba 'lateral'

el 5 de marzo empieza el baile, dicen.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> se va a tirar 15 dias buenos ahí arriba 'lateral'
> 
> el 5 de marzo empieza el baile, dicen.



Baile en que sentido ?


----------



## gapema (17 Feb 2021)

Pues después del tonteo de la pasada tarde, parece que vuelve a jugar sobre los 50k...


----------



## Seronoser (17 Feb 2021)

Superados los 51.000.
Como un cohete.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

*51K* wapos pa desayuná. ABRID JRANDE NOCOINERS Y REMAD BIEN FUERTE. Tened cuidado, que está empezando a producirse desabastecimiento de *HEMOAL* en las farmacias.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Feb 2021)

Ojo que ya estamos por debajo de los 2000 satoshis por dólar!
1 $ = 1.950 Sats


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (17 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He hecho un estudio y bitcoin empezara a caer entre el lunes y el martes.




Siempre siempre dando en el clavo, este foro no podría vivir sin ti, compañero.


----------



## Sk666 (17 Feb 2021)

No sé si se caerá... pero apunta explotar al alza, ahora bien bitcoin puede hacer cualquier cosa.


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Feb 2021)

jojojo...


----------



## Periplo (17 Feb 2021)

Ha subido por la noche con nocturnidad y alebosia...y todos los ciberstreamertraders diciendo que salian porque apuntaba a correccion en base a multiples indicios....


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *51K* wapos pa desayuná. ABRID JRANDE NOCOINERS Y REMAD BIEN FUERTE. Tened cuidado, que está empezando a producirse desabastecimiento de *HEMOAL* en las farmacias.




*
No entiendo las obsesiones por reírse de los prudentes*, cuando decidan recoger los cadáveres espero una actitud un poco menos agresiva...

Pd. No hablen de lo que sube, solo de los motivos que lo sostienen y lo harán perdurable en el tiempo...por que que suba no significa que no sea una burbuja, mas bien es su confirmación...sin acritud.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Feb 2021)

Periplo dijo:


> Ha subido por la noche con nocturnidad y alebosia...y todos los ciberstreamertraders diciendo que salian porque apuntaba a correccion en base a multiples indicios....



Está demostradísimo que hacer predicciones sobre el BTC es como decir el clima que va a hacer en Berlin en marzo a 10 dias vista. Da igual, porque al final nadie lo va a saber con certeza.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *No entiendo las obsesiones por reírse de los prudentes*, cuando decidan recoger los cadáveres espero una actitud un poco menos agresiva...
> 
> Pd. No hablen de lo que sube, solo de los motivos que lo sostienen y lo harán perdurable en el tiempo...por que que suba no significa que no sea una burbuja, mas bien es su confirmación...sin acritud.



Sí, la burbuja más larga de la historia. 12 años y todavía no ha explotado.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Feb 2021)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Pd. No hablen de lo que sube, solo de los motivos que lo sostienen y lo harán perdurable en el tiempo...



El BTC técnicamente cada vez es mejor, es más escaso y es más difícil de conseguir.

Hay muchos posts donde se exponen sus ventajas "per se" y su comparativa con medios tradicionales de valor (Metales o Fiat).

Eso es lo que lo sostiene. Las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse. El uso que se les dé aun es incierto. Digo criptomoneda, no digo BTC, que ahora mismo parece ser la mejor de todas, pero puede venir otra mejor.

Si después de 12 años de mejoras, inversiones y adopciones continuas sigues penssndo que es una burbuja y que el concepto Criptomoneda no vale una mierda, nadie debería esforzarse en convencerte de lo contrario porque no lo va a conseguir.

Suerte.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2021)

Es un hecho de que está habiendo un trasvase de capital del oro al BTC buscando el mejor activo de cobertura contra la inflación.


----------



## Condemor (17 Feb 2021)

Estoy tentado de meter todo o casi todo lo que hodleo a blockfi. Me está entrando un FOMO importante y el 6% que me darían allí es más que lo que puedo comprar mediante DCA últimamente.

No creo que lo haga porque not your keys not your bitcoins, pero ganas me dan y creo que el riesgo es asumible. ¿Que opinión tenéis de estos servicios?


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2021)

También está dejando tiradísimas a las shitcoins.


----------



## Rajoy (17 Feb 2021)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *No entiendo las obsesiones por reírse de los prudentes*, cuando decidan recoger los cadáveres espero una actitud un poco menos agresiva...
> 
> Pd. No hablen de lo que sube, solo de los motivos que lo sostienen y lo harán perdurable en el tiempo...por que que suba no significa que no sea una burbuja, mas bien es su confirmación...sin acritud.



La confirmación de que algo es una burbuja no es que suba chico, es:
Primero, que explote y
Segundo, en que estado queda cuando eso ocurre y no confundirlo con una corrección ... tanto más pronunciada cuanto mayor haya sido la subida previa.

... y sino que se lo cuenten a los que compraron a 20.000$ y han “hodleado” durante tres años ...


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Bitcoin selling at 36% premium in Nigeria

Alguno puede aprovechar esto para forrarse con el arbitraje.


----------



## _______ (17 Feb 2021)

si va lento si, tengamos en cuenta que aun no ha empezado la subida como quien dice. La subida real comienza en primavera, pasara a unos 100-150k en poco tiempo, y despues de verano se ira a cerca del millon
esta calentando


----------



## Jebediah (17 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El BTC técnicamente cada vez es mejor, es más escaso y es más difícil de conseguir.
> 
> Hay muchos posts donde se exponen sus ventajas "per se" y su comparativa con medios tradicionales de valor (Metales o Fiat).
> 
> ...



La cuestión del Bitcoin es que tiene monedas muy limitadas, el 20% están perdidos en el limbo y el 40% del restante está en manos de las _manos fuertes (_y aumentando_), _de descentralizado tiene la intención del creador y poco más_. _Actualmente es un activo 100% especulativo y 0% reserva de valor, lo que no quiere decir que no sea el futuro, ni que es hasta el presente la mejor inversión que se haya podido hacer en la historia, etc.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Feb 2021)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *No entiendo las obsesiones por reírse de los prudentes*, cuando decidan recoger los cadáveres espero una actitud un poco menos agresiva...
> 
> Pd. No hablen de lo que sube, solo de los motivos que lo sostienen y lo harán perdurable en el tiempo...por que que suba no significa que no sea una burbuja, mas bien es su confirmación...sin acritud.



La obsesión es de los nocoiners. 

No hay más que ver la cantidad de hilos con argumentos de 2013, muchos de ellos más que rebatidos. 

¿Por qué estaría mal hablar del precio entre los que sabemos los motivos? Todos ellos están comentandos a lo largo de varios hilos. 
¿Deberíamos autocensurarnos? 

El que suba y pueda subir hasta el infinito, hipotéticamente, no es culpa de bitcoin.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bitcoin selling at 36% premium in Nigeria
> 
> Alguno puede aprovechar esto para forrarse con el arbitraje.



Algo parecido ocurre aquí en Rusia.
Se cerraron un par de exchanges, y con la devaluación del rublo, te compran BTC con un gap del +25%.
Como además aquí el oro es imposible de comprar a spot + 10%, porque no hay, pues el dinero se sigue moviendo para evitar la inflación y la devaluación de la divisa


----------



## veismuler (17 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> si va lento si, tengamos en cuenta que aun no ha empezado la subida como quien dice. La subida real comienza en primavera, pasara a unos 100-150k en poco tiempo, y despues de verano se ira a cerca del millon
> esta calentando



Estaría bien...


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Feb 2021)

Los gobiernos intentando poner trabas a la vez que, viendo el anterior Keiser Report, el ingenio humano surge para evitarlas. 

Es lo que van a conseguir en el resto del mundo.


----------



## orbeo (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bitcoin selling at 36% premium in Nigeria
> 
> Alguno puede aprovechar esto para forrarse con el arbitraje.



Yo lo intenté en el exchange de Zimbawe en 2017. Es jodido porque no tienen liquidez suficiente y te quedas atrapado.

Al final conseguí salir sin perder más que las fees de ir de aquí para allá haciendo el mongolo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Feb 2021)

Pero es que son 5000 años...


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Está demostradísimo que hacer predicciones sobre el BTC es como decir el clima que va a hacer en Berlin en marzo a 10 dias vista. Da igual, porque al final nadie lo va a saber con certeza.



A corto plazo eso que dices es cierto. Pero a medio/largo plazo podemos predecir con una alta probabilidad de acierto que el precio de Bitcoin va a estar más alto de lo que está ahora.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Feb 2021)

¿Dónde coño están Keinur, tixel, Divad, kuesko, reputón, etc? Abogadooo, sal ratita, quiero verte la colita.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Dónde coño están Keinur, tixel, Divad, kuesko, reputón, etc? Abogadooo, sal ratita, quiero verte la colita.



En la cueva escondidos y sin atreverse a decir ni pio. Imagínate la sensación de humillación que deben de tener y a eso súmale el sentimiento de haber perdido el tren de sus vidas para conseguir la independecia financiera y retirarse a lo grande.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Feb 2021)

Mientras tanto, algunos reconocen el futuro... 

Una zona de libre comercio de Dubai se convierte en la primera entidad gubernamental de los EAU en aceptar Bitcoin


Dubai Free Zone Becomes First UAE Government Entity to Accept Bitcoin - CoinDesk

Dubai: Pay trade licence, visa fees in Bitcoin, cryptocurrencies


----------



## Satoshi (17 Feb 2021)

CUIDAO que Blackrock esta reconociendo abiertamente que estan metiendo la patita ya


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> CUIDAO que Blackrock esta reconociendo abiertamente que estan metiendo la patita ya



¡¡AGARRENSE A LAS KALANDRAKAS WEYES, QUE VIENEN CURVAS!!!

¡¡PREPÁRENSE PARA UNA SUBIDITA BESTIAL HIPERVITAMINADA HASTA 75K!!

(Léase con asento mexicano, por favor)


----------



## MIP (17 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En la cueva escondidos y sin atreverse a decir ni pio. Imagínate la sensación de humillación que deben de tener y a eso súmale el sentimiento de haber perdido el tren de sus vidas para conseguir la independecia financiera y retirarse a lo grande.



Volverán cuando caiga de 300k a 60k y gritarán “os avisamos”.


----------



## _______ (17 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Volverán cuando caiga de 300k a 60k y gritarán “os avisamos”.



300k es bastante conservador, si se pone en 100-150k en primavera, puede llegar a 500k-1M a finales de año


----------



## angrymorty (17 Feb 2021)

Condemor dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Yo no tengo tanto Bitcoin como para que me compense irme a vivir fuera ni aunque se ponga a 500.000. Cuando llegue el momento venderé una parte y, aunque me joda, asumiré pagar el 23% de mis plusvalías. Por eso he dejado de usar Bisq y he vuelto a usar Kraken. Los mensajes que veo por aqui de "Hacienda que me coma la polla, jamás declararé mis bitcoins, mUAHAHA" me parecen pajas mentales. Algunos tendrán el suficiente dinero y las ganas para irse de España, yo no y sospecho que la mayoría tampoco.
> 
> Otra cosa que sí me preocupa bastante es la historia del 720 y del nuevo modelo que se inventen para criptomonedas. Cuando venda "no me importa" declarar, pero me toca muchísimo la polla que hacienda tenga que saber cuantas criptos tengo. Se avecinan tiempos oscuros e incluso puede que muy oscuros, no me parecería raro que el Estado nos intentanse confiscar una de las pocas riquezas reales que queden en nuestro país.



Saifedean Ammous, versión española de Bitcoin Standard, Deusto - 2018, página 83: _"[...] el presidente Roosevelt emitió un decreto ejecutivo mediante el que se prohibía la posesión de oro, obligando a los estadounidenses a vender su oro al Tesoro de Estados Unidos a razón de 20,67 dólares por onza."_

Cepo cambiario, tipo de cambio fijo, declaración de bienes, confiscación mediante edictos, decretos o equivalentes... Algo inventarán.

Lo gracioso será ver cómo nuestras "democracias" retorcerán el derecho para justificar la confiscación, pero lo terminarán haciendo, solo necesitan convencer a sus ciudadanos más idiotizados vía tv, radio, periódicos y twitter. Así habría ocurrido antes. En los países con otras formas de gobierno les será más fácil requisar, vía pena de muerte o similares.

Soy de los que preferiría un crecimiento más lento, pero con pequeños holders como yo, no de grandes empresas o fondos de inversión tochos y corruptos... no sé, no me da buena vibra xD.


----------



## Le Truhan (17 Feb 2021)

Nunca sabes si el tren del bitcoin, aún llegas o ya es demasiado tarde. Pero tiene pinta de que la subida y más viendo los dólares que se están imprimiendo va a ser brutal. Y lo único que hacemos es armarnos contra la inflación.


----------



## angrymorty (17 Feb 2021)

Bastante hiriente xD, abstenerse sensibles!

Una captura brutal:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2021)

¿5 dólares un puto café? El que pague eso es gilipollas.

Por cierto, ese meme es erróneo. 2011 fue un año con una volatilidad bestial, dependería mucho del día en que comprases los bitcoins.

Edito: vale, pone de fecha el 1 de enero de 2011. ¿Alguien estaba comprando bitcoin por esas fechas para confirmar el precio? Porque yo empecé a estudiar el bitcoin en verano y estaba mucho más caro (mínimo un orden de magnitud más caro)


----------



## Seronoser (17 Feb 2021)

Además no todos los gobiernos lo hacen.
Rusia reconoció el BTC...pero prohibió su uso...como prohibe el uso de dólares.

Y en Rusia se siguen usando los dólares, ergo no vale de nada.
Bueno sí, que el pan no puedes pagarlo con dolares, vale...


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Bastante hiriente xD, abstenerse sensibles!
> 
> Una captura brutal:
> Ver archivo adjunto 575195



16 BTC por un líquido asqueroso. Increíble.


----------



## _______ (17 Feb 2021)

A ver si echamos cuentas, no ya desde 2011 sino incluso desde 2018, a ver cuantas veces hemos gastado 3000 euros en tonterias, y sin embargo podriamos haber comprado bitcoins con eso


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Feb 2021)

A toro pasado todos hubiéramos metido tó lo gordo, no hay que regodearse con eso. Cada uno compró lo que consideraba oportuno y a cada uno le llegará el FIRE cuando tenga que llegar.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿5 dólares un puto café? El que pague eso es gilipollas.
> 
> Por cierto, ese meme es erróneo. 2011 fue un año con una volatilidad bestial, dependería mucho del día en que comprases los bitcoins.
> 
> Edito: vale, pone de fecha el 1 de enero de 2011. ¿Alguien estaba comprando bitcoin por esas fechas para confirmar el precio? Porque yo empecé a estudiar el bitcoin en verano y estaba mucho más caro (mínimo un orden de magnitud más caro)





Parlakistan dijo:


> 16 BTC por un líquido asqueroso. Increíble.



Está en las Santas Escrituras de @BlueArrow: Por qué no debes comprar Bitcoin

_"21 millones de bitcoins en total, cifra a la que casi llegaremos en la próxima década pero que no será alcanzada completamente hasta el siglo que viene. Por ahora somos 7.400 millones de personas, lo cual, si la población no creciese de aquí al momento en el que toda la masa monetaria haya sido completamente creada, nos da unos 0,00283783783784 bitcoins por persona en el planeta. ¿Para qué comprar ahora al menos 1 bitcoin y así, dentro de unos años, cuando triunfe, porque casi seguro que lo hará, ser millonario? *Ahhh, tienes unos ahorrillos, pero para qué tirar el dinero, ¿verdad?, mejor gastártelo en tomar todos los días agua con sabor a calcetín usado en el Starbucks por 3 leuros*, irte a Tailandia con la parienta a la playita, o pegarte unas vacaciones en Camboya para ir a ver Angkor Wat y sacarte muchas fotos que poder publicar en tu caralibro para dar envidia a tus amistades como hacen todos los millones de borregos que, como tú, pasan su vida sin aprovechar las grandes oportunidades que se presentan para salir del redil, para dejar de ser una oveja, para dejar de integrar ese 99% de esclavos que, desgraciadamente, son presa fácil del sistema y existen únicamente porque los de arriba todavía necesitan mano de obra (ya veremos cuando la robótica avance más)."_

Fucking legend...


----------



## angrymorty (17 Feb 2021)

Yo en 2013 me empeñé en gastarme 300 euros en un ant miner de secunculisima mano. Como me gusta el hardware, prefería eso a comprar btc de forma directa. Al final, ni compré el minero ni compré btc... no es regodeo, que conste. Es un meme hiriente, pero no por ello carente de humor, que es de lo que creo que va. Yo pillé mis primeros satoshis en 2017, verano, así que me me perdí lo mejor hasta ahora. Hoy sigo lejos de holdear una unidad de btc. Pero coño, esto es de lo más emocionante que cualquiera puede vivir en esta época, y estoy participando!


----------



## angrymorty (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Está en las Santas Escrituras de @BlueArrow: Por qué no debes comprar Bitcoin
> 
> _"21 millones de bitcoins en total, cifra a la que casi llegaremos en la próxima década pero que no será alcanzada completamente hasta el siglo que viene. Por ahora somos 7.400 millones de personas, lo cual, si la población no creciese de aquí al momento en el que toda la masa monetaria haya sido completamente creada, nos da unos 0,00283783783784 bitcoins por persona en el planeta. ¿Para qué comprar ahora al menos 1 bitcoin y así, dentro de unos años, cuando triunfe, porque casi seguro que lo hará, ser millonario? *Ahhh, tienes unos ahorrillos, pero para qué tirar el dinero, ¿verdad?, mejor gastártelo en tomar todos los días agua con sabor a calcetín usado en el Starbucks por 3 leuros*, irte a Tailandia con la parienta a la playita, o pegarte unas vacaciones en Camboya para ir a ver Angkor Wat y sacarte muchas fotos que poder publicar en tu caralibro para dar envidia a tus amistades como hacen todos los millones de borregos que, como tú, pasan su vida sin aprovechar las grandes oportunidades que se presentan para salir del redil, para dejar de ser una oveja, para dejar de integrar ese 99% de esclavos que, desgraciadamente, son presa fácil del sistema y existen únicamente porque los de arriba todavía necesitan mano de obra (ya veremos cuando la robótica avance más)."_
> 
> Fucking legend...



Sobre la relación que hace entre btcs disponibles y personas en la tierra; hice lo mismo hace un tiempo y salían 0,19 hectáreas de tierra por persona, aprox. Btc y tierras! 

Fuera coñas, necesitamos financiar una misión anticonceptivos para incrementar la natalidad y mejoras nuestras posiciones.


----------



## veismuler (17 Feb 2021)

Donde estará blue Arrow? Seguro que se ha pillado una de esas islas para el solo..mala decisión la mía tirar para el foro de los metales y no hacerle caso...una mierda que me arrepentiré el resto de mis días....de todas formas a él y a las personas que siguen anunciando que compremos unos satoshi..... gracias... aunque no sé si será ya tarde.


----------



## angrymorty (17 Feb 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> Donde estará blue Arrow? Seguro que se ha pillado una de esas islas para el solo..mala decisión la mía tirar para el foro de los metales y no hacerle caso...una mierda que me arrepentiré el resto de mis días....de todas formas a él y a las personas que siguen anunciando que compremos unos satoshi..... gracias... aunque no sé si será ya tarde.



Si te falta ánimo para comprar te miras cualquier “episodio” de Keiser Report (burbujerofc los menciona mucho, por lo que supongo que ya conoces el programa) y te subes al tren del hype.

Por otra parte, en los tres meses y poco que llevo siguiendo este hilo, he leído nosécuántas aquello de “ya llego tarde”. En este tiempo, un x 2 xD. Yo intenté hacer tradeo... y en fin, estoy contento haciendo dca, seguramente por ignorancia, el análisis técnico me parece igual que buscar los designios divinos en las tripas de un becerro sacrificado, y según los sabios de este lugar, para el btc no sirve de mucho. 
Si llega al millón es un x20. Te parecerá poco! XD. Incluso en 10 años, sería una burrada.

Edit. Grama


----------



## DEREC (17 Feb 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> *Donde estará blue Arrow? *Seguro que se ha pillado una de esas islas para el solo..mala decisión la mía tirar para el foro de los metales y no hacerle caso...una mierda que me arrepentiré el resto de mis días....de todas formas a él y a las personas que siguen anunciando que compremos unos satoshi..... gracias... aunque no sé si será ya tarde.



Mas cerca de lo que piensas

Blue --> Red
Arrow --> Star




Red Star dijo:


> Fucking legend...



Como te pasas, tío


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Feb 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Mas cerca de lo que piensas
> 
> Blue --> Red
> Arrow --> Star



¿¿¿Esto es verdat???


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Mas cerca de lo que piensas
> 
> Blue --> Red
> Arrow --> Star
> ...



Ya me lo han dicho varias veces, pero yo no soy BlueArrow. Ojalá, porque según contó tiene varios miles de bitcoins. Mi nick es por mi afición a la astronomía. Las estrellas enanas rojas son las más longevas del universo. Nico también dijo que yo era BlueArrow, y no sé quién más.

Eso sí, he leído desde hace años casi todo lo que posteó (en este jilo), porque llevo leyendo este foro desde el 2013, aunque me registré el año pasado cuando empezó en China la movida del virus, pa poder comentar el Mad Max con la peña.


----------



## kilerz (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya me lo han dicho varias veces, pero yo no soy BlueArrow. Ojalá, porque según contó tiene varios miles de bitcoins. Mi nick es por mi afición a la astronomía. Las estrellas enanas rojas son las más longevas del universo. Nico también dijo que yo era BlueArrow, y no sé quién más.
> 
> Eso sí, he leído desde hace años casi todo lo que posteó (en este jilo), porque llevo leyendo este foro desde el 2013, aunque me registré el año pasado cuando empezó en China la movida del virus, pa poder comentar el Mad Max con la peña.



Creo que eres Remonster.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Feb 2021)

A mí también me cuadra que Red Star sea el mítico bluearrow a juzgar por los hilos que ha abierto y cómo se expresa, pero si no quiere decirlo y quiere postear con un alter ego pues se le respeta. En parte fue gracias a él que me metí en todo esto en 2016.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A mí también me cuadra que Red Star sea el mítico bluearrow a juzgar por los hilos que ha abierto y cómo se expresa, pero si no quiere decirlo y quiere postear con un alter ego pues se le respeta. En parte fue gracias a él que me metí en todo esto en 2016.



¿que yo me expreso igual que BlueArrow? Me dejas patidifuso. No soy BlueArrow, pero si alguien lo quiere creer mejor, así me respetáis, betillas.

Aunque conozco a alguien que lo conoce y lo tiene en el Telegram... jijijí

Pero dejo claro aquí que AFIRMO NO SERLO. Si algún día se presenta al menos no podrá pensar que he suplantado su identidac.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Creo que eres Remonster.



Tampoco soy @remonster, que por cierto, sigue entrando en el foro de vez en cuando.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

*52K*, se trasca la magedia entre los nocoiners con el culo carbonizado.

Menos mal que @estiercol inmobiliario nos hizo abrir los ojos y vendimos nuestros preciados satoshis antes de que fuera tarde. Que buena persona, la de dinero que nos ha ahorrado ganar.


----------



## Big_Lanister (17 Feb 2021)

una pregunta, cuando se pasa a una stablecoins del dolar, si el par dolar/euro tiende a igualarse, tambien ganas mas dinero si lo pasas a euro?


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> una pregunta, cuando se pasa a una stablecoins del dolar, si el par dolar/euro tiende a igualarse, tambien ganas mas dinero si lo pasas a euro?



Si el euro baja de precio con respecto al dólar evidentemente tendrás más euros por cada moneda referenciada en dólares.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2021)

Con respecto al hodl y a arrepentirse de haber gastado algún Bitcoin en el pasado, hoy he leído una respuesta en el Reddit de Bitcoin que me ha encantado. Era algo así como (en inglés):

"¿Quién va a gastar un solo de sus bitcoins en cualquier objeto de consumo sabiendo que se revalorizan como promedio un 100% anual?"

Y la respuesta:

- "A veces a algunos también nos apetece revalorizar nuestra vida"


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A toro pasado todos hubiéramos metido tó lo gordo, no hay que regodearse con eso. Cada uno compró lo que consideraba oportuno y a cada uno le llegará el FIRE cuando tenga que llegar.



Pues sí, yo también pienso igual, pero bueno. Hay que quedarse con la parte positiva, al menos estamos dentro. A lo mejor dentro de una década estamos nadando en billetes. 

Yo por lo menos con la rentabilidad que llevo ya he ganado el equivalente a unos cuantos meses de sueldo, ni tan mal


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Pues sí, yo también pienso igual, pero bueno. Hay que quedarse con la parte positiva, al menos estamos dentro. A lo mejor dentro de una década estamos nadando en billetes.
> 
> Yo por lo menos con la rentabilidad que llevo ya he ganado el equivalente a unos cuantos meses de sueldo, ni tan mal




será que no quedan shitcoins para hacer un x10-x20 en 1-2 anyos...

no seas tan doomer joder.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Lo de BlackRock no parece haber subido significativamente la cotización... lo de Tesla se notó más. ¿Será que no ha corrido todavía mucho la voz?


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> será que no quedan shitcoins para hacer un x10-x20 en 1-2 anyos...
> 
> no seas tan doomer joder.



Se le llaman shitcoins por una razón  Y también llevo, sobre todo Stellar, pero el 95% de mis criptos es BTC


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo de BlackRock no parece haber subido significativamente la cotización... lo de Tesla se notó más. ¿Será que no ha corrido todavía mucho la voz?



Lo de master card tardó un poco. Yo de hecho no metí más pòr aquella noticia porque nadie lo hacía y andaba deseando que corrigiera tras lo de musk


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Feb 2021)

Current BTC Price in Gold (Ounces)
29,46 oz
Current BTC Price in Gold (grams)
835,37 gm


Las 30 onzas a tiro.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con respecto al hodl y a arrepentirse de haber gastado algún Bitcoin en el pasado, hoy he leído una respuesta en el Reddit de Bitcoin que me ha encantado. Era algo así como (en inglés):
> 
> "¿Quién va a gastar un solo de sus bitcoins en cualquier objeto de consumo sabiendo que se revalorizan como promedio un 100% anual?"
> 
> ...



Los que sois pioneros tenéis ese bendito "problema". 



Aquí un lonchafinista.


----------



## MIP (17 Feb 2021)

La belleza de esto es que cada hodler tiene su “luna” particular, diferente a la de otros. 

Para algunos la luna llegó en 2014, para otros en 2017... de ese modo se va distribuyendo la oferta poco a poco.


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2021)

Ni una palabra en el Expansión, dan ganas de meter tó lo gordo.


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Current BTC Price in Gold (Ounces)
> 29,46 oz
> Current BTC Price in Gold (grams)
> 835,37 gm
> ...



El hilo del precio del oro lleva más de 24h en silencio...


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Ni una palabra en el Expansión, dan ganas de meter tó lo gordo.



En este puto estercolero de país los de arriba no quieren que la gente se haga rica, que pueda ahorrar algo para el día de mañana o que gane unos durillos pa poder montar una empresa y crear empleo. En países civilizados como Suiza el gobierno no pone pegas a los que quieren ahorrar e invertir, porque sabe que mientras más ricos son sus cuidadanos, menos impuestos son necesarios porque hay que gastar menos en ayudas sociales. Por eso no tienen impuestos a los rendimientos del capital y por eso ni su gobierno ni su banco central sacan noticias asustaviejas para intentar que los ciudadanos suizos no inviertan en Bitcoin.

Aquí, nuestro bobierno, el Banco de España, y la prensa vocera del régimen meten mierda, amenazan e intentan disuadir a los que piensan invertir. Los ciudadanos de otros países se harán ricos, mientras que aquí sólo 4 gatos invertirán.

Y al final, cuando todo el puto planeta use Bitcoin para ahorrar, para comprar, para cobrar su nómina... cuando el petróleo se referencie en bitcoins, cuando los bancos centrales usen Bitcoin como respaldo y reserva de valor, etc, ¿a quién le echaremos la culpa de que por culpa de nuestras instituciones los españoles no hayan aprovechado la oportunidad de enriquecerse? ¿podremos querellarnos contra el bobierno y el banco de España por ser tan hijos de puta y habernos puteado metiendo mierda? Pues NO.

Son unos hijos de pvta, no hagáis ni caso al bobierno, al banco de españa ni a la prensa. No quieren lo mejor para vosotros, les importáis una puta mierda. Sólo sois sus remeros, sus vacas lecheras.


----------



## Gusman (17 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El hilo del precio del oro lleva más de 24h en silencio...



La calma tensa. Mas de uno se hace preguntas, y me incluyo..


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> La calma tensa. Mas de uno se hace preguntas, y me incluyo..



¿Calma? Andamos perdiendo un 3% semanal con la impresora a todo trapo.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *52K*, se trasca la magedia entre los nocoiners con el culo carbonizado.
> 
> Menos mal que @estiercol inmobiliario nos hizo abrir los ojos y vendimos nuestros preciados satoshis antes de que fuera tarde. Que buena persona, la de dinero que nos ha ahorrado ganar.



¿Su hermana qué tal lleva la subida a 52k? ¿La nota rara la familia? ¿No ha destrozado aún los muebles a hachazos?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El hilo del precio del oro lleva más de 24h en silencio...



Es que no he estado en todo el dia pero bueno ahora lo despierto un poco.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Su hermana qué tal lleva la subida a 52k? ¿La nota rara la familia? ¿No ha destrozado aún los muebles a hachazos?



Hace más de 1 año que no me hablo con ella. Pero supongo que ahora debe estar odiándome a mí por tener más pasta que ella y odiándose a sí misma por ser tan gilipollas.


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Mi hermana tenía 4 bitcoins y se los gastó en muebles y chorradas hace un par de años. Le advertí que se arrepentiría toda su vida. Ahora llora por las esquinas de su casa mientras ve subir el precio y sabe que yo no toqué ni uno de mis satoshis. Podría haberse hecho millonaria en unos años, lo está empezando a entender. No confió en mí ni en Bitcoin. Si los tenía era gracias a mí, que la convencí unos años atrás para que invirtiera. 1000 cochinos euros le costaron (compró a 250). Yo compré a 45 $, y voy a hacer HODL hasta el final.
> 
> DE MIS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS ME LOS ARRANCARÁN.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 543381



Brutal. Háblate con ella otra vez, por las risas.


----------



## Digamelon (17 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> nocoiners con el culo carbonizado.


----------



## Red Star (17 Feb 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


>



Es que lo tienen ya tan quemado que no queda nada que pueda seguir ardiendo. Sólo quedan las cenizas.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (18 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> veis esa linea roja que corta las gráficas de total market cap y de total market cap menos Bitcoin? veis lo que paso en esos dias de principios de Junio de 2017? Exacto, una corrección del 30% de todo el mercado. Bueno pues ahi es donde creo yo que estamos respecto a este bull-run. Y ya veis lo que paso al final de 2017
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 540442




Bueno, esto va tal y como yo esperaba a principios de año.

Ahora creo que ya estamos en una situación comparable a Julio o Septiembre 2017. Si estoy en lo cierto, lo gordo vendrá en verano con movimientos exponenciales que pongan a BTC alrededor de 150k. O quizá este bull-run vaya más lentito camino de los 250k por BTC para 2022.


----------



## Pinovski (18 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Bueno, esto va tal y como yo esperaba a principios de año.
> 
> Ahora creo que ya estamos en una situación comparable a Julio o Septiembre 2017. Si estoy en lo cierto, lo gordo vendrá en verano con movimientos exponenciales que pongan a BTC alrededor de 150k. O quizá este bull-run vaya más lentito camino de los 250k por BTC para 2022.



¿Cuando crees que viene correccion? ¿Y de cuanto? teniendo en cuanta siempre que estas cosas son siempre dificiles de pronosticar claro, sin presiones.


----------



## INE (18 Feb 2021)

HISTORY OF BITCOIN

26. On October 31 2008, a white paper authored under the pseudonymous name
Satoshi Nakamoto (“Satoshi”) titled Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash
System was posted to a mailing list of cryptography enthusiasts. This paper
detailed novel methods of using a peer-to-peer network to generate what it
described as “a system for electronic transactions without relying on trust.”

27. Less than three months later, the system outlined became a reality. On January
3, 2009, Satoshi mined the first 50 bitcoins. To place a timestamp on the
occasion, Satoshi left a text message digitally encoded on these first 50 bitcoins
that read, “The Times 3 January 2009 Chancellor on brink of second bailout for
banks,” referring to that day’s headline in the British newspaper, The Times.

28. Hal Finney, one of the first supporters and adopters of Bitcoin, downloaded the
bitcoin software that same day, and received 10 bitcoins from Satoshi in the
world’s first bitcoin transaction.

29. Satoshi also created a website under the domain name bitcoin.org and continued
to collaborate with other developers on the bitcoin protocol until mid-2010.
Around this time, he handed control of the bitcoin source code repository to
Gavin Andresen, another active member of the bitcoin development
community, and disappeared. The last confirmed email from Satoshi was sent
on April 23, 2011. It read, “I’ve moved on to other things. It’s in good hands
with Gavin and everyone.”

*30. For most of its early history, bitcoins were of relatively little value. Famously,
the first documented commercial bitcoin transaction occurred when developer
Laszlo Hanyecz used 10,000 bitcoin to purchase two Domino’s pizzas on May
22, 2010. At today’s prices, those two pizzas would be worth approximately
1% of Domino’s total market cap.*

Lean, lean.

https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.flsd.521536/gov.uscourts.flsd.521536.1.0.pdf

DAVE AND CRAIG’S RELATIONSHIP

43. Dave and Craig met in an online cryptography forum in 2003. Both men had a
longtime interest in cyber security, digital forensics, and the future of money

44. For years, they communicated on various topics related to the internet and file
sharing. For example, in 2007, they coauthored a paper on the mechanics of
overwriting hard drive data.

45. Around that time, they began to speak about ways to use peer-to-peer file
sharing, infamously used by the Napster music sharing service, to solve some
of the most difficult issues in cryptography.

46. In March 2008, just a few months before Satoshi’s paper on the Bitcoin protocol
was published, Craig wrote Dave an email stating: “I need your help editing a
paper I am going to release later this year. I have been working on a new form
of electronic money. Bit cash, Bitcoin . . . [y]ou are always there for me Dave.
I want you to be part of it all.”

47. After leaving his job in late 2008, Craig wrote to Dave: “I need your help. You
edited my paper and now I need to have you aid me build this idea.” (Ex. 1 at
30). For the next few months, Craig and Dave worked to get Bitcoin
operational.

48. On January 12, 2009, Craig, Dave, and two others sent each other bitcoin
transactions recorded on the blockchain. (Ex. 1 at 31).

49. On Thanksgiving Day 2009, Dave told Ira he was creating “digital money” with
a wealthy foreign man, i.e., Craig.

*50. In April 2013, Dave was found dead in his home. The scene of Kleiman’s death*
*was gruesome. His body was decomposing, there were wheelchair tracks of
blood and fecal matter, open bottles of alcohol, and a loaded handgun next to
him. A bullet hole in his mattress was found. The exact details surrounding his*
*death remain unknown.*


----------



## _______ (18 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> HISTORY OF BITCOIN
> 
> 26. On October 31 2008, a white paper authored under the pseudonymous name
> Satoshi Nakamoto (“Satoshi”) titled Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash
> ...



Jojojo menudo estafador craig


----------



## Porestar (18 Feb 2021)

20/12/2020:
Here's Why I Won't Buy Bitcoin, and You Shouldn't, Either

17/02/2021:
The Motley Fool Announces $5 Million Investment in Bitcoin

Reconforta un poco, mal de muchos consuelo de tontos.


----------



## KFJKLL (18 Feb 2021)

No hay que minar monedas a menos que te quieras convertir a eso que estás consumiendo, a la energía. A mí no me moló tener que lidiar con ella y convertirme en ella. No me dio buenas sensaciones... y sería un no parar, dineru fiat más, tu crees que vamos a parar una vez se minen los bitcoins? na, hay cosas que non se pueden decir ya...


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Feb 2021)

Una página en inglés que creo que ayudará a los que no estén concienciados todavía con la privacidad...

Intro

No nos andemos con rodeos. La privacidad de Bitcoin no es fácil, especialmente para los recién llegados. Hay muchas trampas en las que puedes tropezar. Este sitio está diseñado para guiarte a través de los pasos básicos para obtener un buen nivel de privacidad al interactuar con la red Bitcoin. Estos pasos están escritos en un orden deliberado para garantizar que aquellos que comienzan desde el cero absoluto tengan la mayor oportunidad de privacidad desde el día 1. Si ya eres un bitcoiner, pero después de leer esto sientes que te has perdido o hecho algo mal, no temas. El mejor momento para comenzar a tomar medidas para mejorar tu privacidad es ahora.

La privacidad de Bitcoin es un espectro que cambia constantemente con diferentes cambios de protocolo, características de billetera o nodo y marcos regulatorios. Sin embargo, existen algunos principios básicos que probablemente se mantendrán sin cambios en el futuro previsible y nuestro objetivo es guiarlos aquí. Por favor, no sientas la necesidad de implementar todo esto desde el día 1. Piensa en este sitio como tu caja de herramientas de privacidad de Bitcoin, trabaja en agregarlo lentamente con el tiempo a medida que lo comprenda.

Bitcoin Privacy Guide


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (18 Feb 2021)

Pinovski dijo:


> ¿Cuando crees que viene correccion? ¿Y de cuanto? teniendo en cuanta siempre que estas cosas son siempre dificiles de pronosticar claro, sin presiones.



Hablas de una correción sana como a mediados de Enero (30%) o unadura que haga ponernos en un bear market años?

La primera, puede ser cualquier dia de estos.

Para la segunda todavia queda, minimo verano, espero. Tenemos que ver todos los Pacos y Charos del pais y a los no-coiners del foro como @romanillo @Freedomfighter y demás comprar BTC en una especie de éxtasis eufórico.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Hablas de una correción sana como a mediados de Enero (30%) o unadura que haga ponernos en un bear market años?
> 
> La primera, puede ser cualquier dia de estos.
> 
> Para la segunda todavia queda, minimo verano, espero. Tenemos que ver todos los Pacos y Charos del pais y a los no-coiners del foro como @romanillo @Freedomfighter y demás comprar BTC en una especie de éxtasis eufórico.



teresante entonces si se especula con que vienen dos correcciones o al menos una digamos que" no es buen momento para comprar "verdad, y lo digo entre comillas que ya sabemos luego lo que ocurre


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (18 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> teresante entonces si se especula con que vienen dos correcciones o al menos una digamos que" no es buen momento para comprar "verdad, y lo digo entre comillas que ya sabemos luego lo que ocurre




Una corrección sana puede ser lo más normal, mira las gráficas de BTC vs USD y ETH vs USD con velas diarias o semanales... Este subforo se llenará de visionarios rollo "en un mes 10k" o "os lo dije putos bitcoñeros" y en un par de semanas arriba otra vez.

Yo por supuesto no vendería ni un satoshi. si acaso compraría más si ocurre.

Y por cierto, la historia dice que SIEMPRE ES BUEN MOMENTO PARA COMPRAR BTC.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Una corrección sana puede ser lo más normal, mira las gráficas de BTC vs USD y ETH vs USD con velas diarias o semanales... Este subforo se llenará de visionarios rollo "en un mes 10k" o "os lo dije putos bitcoñeros" y en un par de semanas arriba otra vez.
> 
> Yo por supuesto no vendería ni un satoshi. si acaso compraría más si ocurre.
> 
> Y por cierto, la historia dice que SIEMPRE ES BUEN MOMENTO PARA COMPRAR BTC.



siempre es buen momento, pero hay grados de mejorismo digamos jajaja


----------



## kilerz (18 Feb 2021)

Hoy entra a cotizar el ETF en el Toronto Stock Exchange, habrá pump?


----------



## Hastael2020nada (18 Feb 2021)

Pregunta de novatos...
Una app facil y fiable para invertir, donde comprar y vender las criptos y q tenga funciones de wallet y traqueo de los valores, etc? Es a lo que llaman "exchanges" no?
Por favor


----------



## 21creciente (18 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Brutal. Háblate con ella otra vez, por las risas.



se gastó en amueblar una vivienda, lo que ahora equivale a otra vivienda.

A toro pasado todos son buenos toreros, pero da que pensar la verdad


----------



## kilerz (18 Feb 2021)

Ya está el ETF canadiense.
TMX Money


----------



## iaGulin (18 Feb 2021)

Perdón si la pregunta es estúpida...

¿sabéis si se puede comprar un ledger o similar en alguna tienda física?


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Feb 2021)

El gobierno de Nigeria prohibió a los bancos negociar con cryptos y ahora el bitcoin cotiza allí a más de 78k. Intentar prohibirlo lo único que consigue es hacerlo más atractivo.


----------



## Porestar (18 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Perdón si la pregunta es estúpida...
> 
> ¿sabéis si se puede comprar un ledger o similar en alguna tienda física?



Cuantos menos intermediarios menos posibilidades de que te lo den con trampa. El trezor lo compré al fabricante.



Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Pregunta de novatos...
> Una app facil y fiable para invertir, donde comprar y vender las criptos y q tenga funciones de wallet y traqueo de los valores, etc? Es a lo que llaman "exchanges" no?
> Por favor



Función de billetera ninguna. Exchanges yo prefiero usar varias, no son muy fiables, sobretodo cuando se saturan en correcciones, y mejor no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, hay rumores muy bien fundados de que Microsoft podría ya estar manos a la obra.

Microsoft no tiene planes de agregar Bitcoin a su balance como lo hizo Tesla, dice su presidente


“No he escuchado ninguna conversación nueva sobre Bitcoin. Pero déjame decirte que si cambiamos nuestra política de inversión en Bitcoin, Julia, serás la primera o al menos la segunda en saberlo".

Evidentemente no te van a decir que están comprando para que no se dispare el precio. Pero leyendo bien la frase se deduce que esto se está ya discutiendo dentro de Microsoft.


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Feb 2021)

Cuando eres un Nocoiner pero en el fondo te gustaría ser un Bitcoiner...


----------



## mr_nobody (18 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Cuando eres un Nocoiner pero en el fondo te gustaría ser un Bitcoiner...



para mi bill gates y todo el trunho que es microsoft se pueden ir al garete pero ya


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Feb 2021)

hasta dónde va a subir? Hagan sus apuestas.

Yo veo una resistencia psicológica clara en los 100.000 osea que a los 89K pienso que petará. Si pasa de eso mi siguiente límite a ojímetro serían los 120k


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Feb 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> hasta dónde va a subir? Hagan sus apuestas.
> 
> Yo veo una resistencia psicológica clara en los 100.000 osea que a los 89K pienso que petará. Si pasa de eso mi siguiente límite a ojímetro serían los 120k



A saber, dentro de las 6 cifras hay un abanico muy amplio, incluso hay un forero que dice que podría llegar al millón. Yo creo que todo lo que pase de 80.000 $ es territorio burbuja.


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Feb 2021)

Comprar satoshis por encima de $50,000.
Era inevitable.


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A saber, dentro de las 6 cifras hay un abanico muy amplio, incluso hay un forero que dice que podría llegar al millón. Yo creo que todo lo que pase de 80.000 $ es territorio burbuja.



Al millón puede que llegue, pero no creo que en esta burbuja.


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Feb 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> para mi bill gates y todo el trunho que es microsoft se pueden ir al garete pero ya



Yo ya me he pasado a ubuntu, y si nque me ha costado unos dias, ahora muy contento


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Feb 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Al millón puede que llegue, pero no creo que en esta burbuja.



Sí, yo hablo de este ciclo 2021, más adelante puede llegar al millón perfectamente.


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Feb 2021)

Grecia también entre los países que más usan Bitcoin en Europa.

¿Quizás en España nos estamos quedando muy atrás?


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Feb 2021)

LookIntoBitcoin | MVRV Z-Score


----------



## kilerz (18 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Grecia también entre los países que más usan Bitcoin en Europa.
> 
> ¿Quizás en España nos estamos quedando muy atrás?



No es de sorprender que en el top están los países con divisas de mierda, ellos comprenden perfectamente la función del btc, reserva de valor.


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## INE (18 Feb 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


>





Que la cruda realidad no te estropee las pajas mentales. A la vista de la estadística que expone el conforero
se ve que BTC tiene su mayor número de seguidores en países no blancos. Y lo de las mujeres ya lo dejamos
aparte porque que yo sepa a mí nunca me han preguntado si soy hombre o mujer a la hora de comprar BTC.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Roninn (19 Feb 2021)

Hoy he leido una expresión que no conocia:

FONCO

FEAR OF NOT CASHING OUT


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)

y yo SUN ..............shut up now


----------



## Digamelon (19 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Sí, yo hablo de este ciclo 2021, más adelante puede llegar al millón perfectamente.



Yo llevo tiempo pensando que en este ciclo 2021 tiene que llegar a los 100k, pero últimamente tengo la sensación de que llegará a los 300k y pico.


----------



## romanillo (19 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Hablas de una correción sana como a mediados de Enero (30%) o unadura que haga ponernos en un bear market años?
> 
> La primera, puede ser cualquier dia de estos.
> 
> Para la segunda todavia queda, minimo verano, espero. Tenemos que ver todos los Pacos y Charos del pais y a los no-coiners del foro como @romanillo @Freedomfighter y demás comprar BTC en una especie de éxtasis eufórico.



No deberías tacharme de nonocoiner.

Bitcoin me ha solucionado la vida, pero yo no voy a holddd de por vida, yo voy precisamente a que me solucione la vida y lo ha hecho.

Si como es mi previsión peta volveré a comprar.

Si no peta ya ha hecho su función conmigo, arreglarme la vida, bitcoin me ha dado la tranquilidad que siempre soñé.

Además poseo una pequeña cantidad a modo de seguro, por si acaso...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (19 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> No deberías tacharme de nonocoiner.
> 
> Bitcoin me ha solucionado la vida, pero yo no voy a holddd de por vida, yo voy precisamente a que me solucione la vida y lo ha hecho.
> 
> ...



Perdón, es cierto que tú al menos probaste brevemente las mieles de bitcoin.

Retiro lo de no-coiner, dejémoslo en *oráculo fallido*.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> Que la cruda realidad no te estropee las pajas mentales. A la vista de la estadística que expone el conforero
> se ve que BTC tiene su mayor número de seguidores en países no blancos. Y lo de las mujeres ya lo dejamos
> aparte porque que yo sepa a mí nunca me han preguntado si soy hombre o mujer a la hora de comprar BTC.



Esta estadística es más falsa que las copas de europa del madrid.
Los países con blanquitos, y con gente con mayor coeficiente intelectual, nunca le dirá a un desconocido si tiene criptos o ha tenido.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

El otro día estuve hablando con una par de amiguetes, muy ludópatas, habituales de casinos, jugadores de ruleta, black-jack, etc... Se lo pueden permitir porque ganan dinero en sus respectivos negocios. Iban a meter cada uno 5 o 6 mil euros en Bitcoin, y otros conocidos de su ambiente también. Todos "a doble o nada". En mi ignorante y humilde opinión, eso es el Bitcoin. Un juego de casino en el que la banca son los que compraron pronto, y los pardillos los que están comprando ahora.

El bitcoin no va a funcionar nunca como moneda, no se lo van a permitir, porque el sistema necesita tomar su parte del circulante. A los gobiernos les basta con amenazar los comercios que la acepten. Por lo tanto, su valor intrínseco es 0 y a ese valor tenderá en algún momento. 

Por otro lado, no se va a permitir que se siga despilfarrando energía en el minado de criptomonedas. 

Enhorabuena a todos los que se han forrado con este timo. A los pardillos, mucho ojo.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> El otro día estuve hablando con una par de amiguetes, muy ludópatas, habituales de casinos, jugadores de ruleta, black-jack, etc... Se lo pueden permitir porque ganan dinero en sus respectivos negocios. Iban a meter cada uno 5 o 6 mil euros en Bitcoin, y otros conocidos de su ambiente también. Todos "a doble o nada". En mi ignorante y humilde opinión, eso es el Bitcoin. Un juego de casino en el que la banca son los que compraron pronto, y los pardillos los que están comprando ahora.
> 
> El bitcoin no va a funcionar nunca como moneda, no se lo van a permitir, porque el sistema necesita tomar su parte del circulante. A los gobiernos les basta con amenazar los comercios que la acepten. Por lo tanto, su valor intrínseco es 0 y a ese valor tenderá en algún momento.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo lo has dicho.
Vayase a llorar a forocoches, parguelazo con el ass on fire


----------



## barborico (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> El bitcoin no va a funcionar nunca como moneda, no se lo van a permitir, porque el sistema necesita tomar su parte del circulante. A los gobiernos les basta con amenazar los comercios que la acepten.



Así es como actua la mafia

Y tú pensando que el gobierno va en la misma dirección que tus intereses... ains estos nocoiners...


----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> No deberías tacharme de nonocoiner.
> 
> Bitcoin me ha solucionado la vida, pero yo no voy a holddd de por vida, yo voy precisamente a que me solucione la vida y lo ha hecho.
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad, ¿sobŕe que precio entraste y saliste?


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> No deberías tacharme de nonocoiner.
> 
> Bitcoin me ha solucionado la vida, pero yo no voy a holddd de por vida, yo voy precisamente a que me solucione la vida y lo ha hecho.
> 
> ...



Tanto como solucionarte la vida, te podías haber quedado con al menos el 33% en coins


----------



## INE (19 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esta estadística es más falsa que las copas de europa del madrid.
> Los países con blanquitos, y con gente con mayor coeficiente intelectual, nunca le dirá a un desconocido si tiene criptos o ha tenido.



Supongo que en la Madre Rusia estaréis a full con el tema.


----------



## Max Aub (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> El otro día estuve hablando con una par de amiguetes, muy ludópatas, habituales de casinos, jugadores de ruleta, black-jack, etc... Se lo pueden permitir porque ganan dinero en sus respectivos negocios. Iban a meter cada uno 5 o 6 mil euros en Bitcoin, y otros conocidos de su ambiente también. Todos "a doble o nada". En mi ignorante y humilde opinión, eso es el Bitcoin. Un juego de casino en el que la banca son los que compraron pronto, y los pardillos los que están comprando ahora.
> 
> El bitcoin no va a funcionar nunca como moneda, no se lo van a permitir, porque el sistema necesita tomar su parte del circulante. A los gobiernos les basta con amenazar los comercios que la acepten. Por lo tanto, su valor intrínseco es 0 y a ese valor tenderá en algún momento.
> 
> ...



Ahora dilo sin el palillo en la boca.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Así es como actua la mafia
> 
> Y tú pensando que el gobierno va en la misma dirección que tus intereses... ains estos nocoiners...



Vamos a ver...
El gobierno actúa en representación de los intereses la mayoría de los ciudadanos. Desde luego que puede utilizar los instrumentos que crea necesarios, dentro de los cauces legales. Esto no tiene nada de mafioso. Si se intenta montar un casino ilegal para desplumar a los incautos, es perfectamente legal que llegue la pasma y lo desmantele. Aunque te suene a película de mafiosos, los mafiosos son los que montan el casino.

En cuanto a mis intereses...pobre hombre...te doy una palmada virtual en la espalda y te deseo suerte. La vas a necesitar.


----------



## kilerz (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> El otro día estuve hablando con una par de amiguetes, muy ludópatas, habituales de casinos, jugadores de ruleta, black-jack, etc... Se lo pueden permitir porque ganan dinero en sus respectivos negocios. Iban a meter cada uno 5 o 6 mil euros en Bitcoin, y otros conocidos de su ambiente también. Todos "a doble o nada". En mi ignorante y humilde opinión, eso es el Bitcoin. Un juego de casino en el que la banca son los que compraron pronto, y los pardillos los que están comprando ahora.
> 
> El bitcoin no va a funcionar nunca como moneda, no se lo van a permitir, porque el sistema necesita tomar su parte del circulante. A los gobiernos les basta con amenazar los comercios que la acepten. Por lo tanto, su valor intrínseco es 0 y a ese valor tenderá en algún momento.
> 
> ...



Te has parado a pensar que el papel moneda nació como un derivado del oro por las limitaciones del oro como medio de intercambio?
El bitcoin sustituye al oro como reserva de valor, y como le sucedió al oro, saldrán derivados que actuarán como medio de intercambio sobre el bitcoin.
Y sobre la energía, si fuese 100% de renovables, qué problema hay?


----------



## barborico (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> El gobierno actúa en representación de los intereses la mayoría de los ciudadanos.



Hasta en plutón se han oído las risas



cabot dijo:


> Desde luego que puede utilizar los instrumentos que crea necesarios, dentro de los cauces legales.



Es verdad, el gobierno tiene potestad legal de amenazar a los ciudadanos, no me acordaba



cabot dijo:


> Si se intenta montar un casino ilegal para desplumar a los incautos, es perfectamente legal que llegue la pasma y lo desmantele.



Es verdad, para desplumar a los incautos la mafia estatal pide protección regulación. Y en general en cualquier actividad rentable, no sea que aumente nuestro poder y el suyo no.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

Vosotros sabréis contarme, ¿con esto se puede hacer rico todo el mundo?


----------



## TercioVascongado (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> El gobierno actúa en representación de los intereses la mayoría de los ciudadanos.



España, año 2021 y esta frase. A ignorados de cabeza.


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Vosotros sabréis contarme, ¿con esto se puede hacer rico todo el mundo?



Lo que sí te puedo decir es que todo el mundo tuvo la oportunidad de hacerse millonario. Algunos lo aprovecharon. Otros, aunque lo conocieron a tiempo, por miedo, ignorancia o prejuicios no entraron. Y otros no se enteraron de la movida.

Puta bida tete.

Al final el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar. Lo que importa son los resultados. Parafraseando un poco a Groucho: Estos son mis principios y, si no sirven, tengo otros.

En esta vida hay que ser pragmático para medrar.

Yo creo que todavía puede subir más. Según mi paco-opinión de barra del bar, creo que puede, a largo plazo, llegar a 1 millón tal vez. Lo cual sería multiplicar por 20 una hipotética la inversión actual. Es difícil que otra inversión rinda tanto como esto, aunque haberlas haylas.


----------



## kilerz (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo que sí te puedo decir es que todo el mundo tuvo la oportunidad de hacerse millonario. Algunos lo aprovecharon. Otros, aunque lo conocieron a tiempo, por miedo, ignorancia o prejuicios no entraron. Y otros no se enteraron de la movida.
> 
> Puta bida tete.
> 
> ...



Mientras muchos disfrutamos aprendiendo sobre el evento más grande después de internet, otros ponen el ojo por un gordo hdp y mendigando por un contrato indefinido mileurista.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo que sí te puedo decir es que todo el mundo tuvo la oportunidad de hacerse millonario. Algunos lo aprovecharon. Otros, aunque lo conocieron a tiempo, por miedo, ignorancia o prejuicios no entraron. Y otros no se enteraron de la movida.
> 
> Puta bida tete.
> 
> ...



Creo que una lectura atenta de este mensaje puede despejar muchas dudas. Bastan unas cuantas neuronas.


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Mientras muchos disfrutamos aprendiendo sobre el evento más grande después de internet, otros ponen el ojo por un gordo hdp y mendigando por un contrato indefinido mileurista.



Cada uno elige su destino dentro de sus posibilidades. Algunos deciden seguir el camino de los lemmings y tirarse por el precipicio... Da pena, pero el mundo seguirá girando. Miles de millones de seres humanos han llevado una vida de mierda desde que el hombre es hombre. Muchos la han buscado activamente por su estupidez, y otros han sido víctimas de las circunstancias. La naturaleza es cruel. Nuestra única salvación es el conocimiento y la fuerza. El conocimiento te protege y, en el mundo de hoy, el dinero junto con el conocimiento es fuerza. La ignorancia y la pobreza te exponen.

Yo no quiero ser pobre ni ignorante.

Además, la pobreza te hace ser esclavo. Todo aquel que necesita trabajar por un salario para sobrevivir es esclavo, según yo lo veo. Y la misión de todo esclavo inteligente debería ser, en mi opinión, escapar de su esclavitud.

Rara vez en la historia tantos pobres tuvieron la oportunidad de hacerse millonarios gastanto tan poco dinero, sin apenas esfuerzo. Rara vez tantos esclavos tuvieron la oportunidad de convertirse en hombres libres.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Cada uno elige su destino dentro de sus posibilidades. Algunos deciden seguir el camino de los lemmings y tirarse por el precipicio... Da pena, pero el mundo seguirá girando. Miles de millones de seres humanos han llevado una vida de mierda desde que el hombre es hombre. Muchos la han buscado activamente por su estupidez, y otros han sido víctimas de las circunstancias. La naturaleza es cruel. Nuestra única salvación es el conocimiento y la fuerza. El conocimiento te protege y, en el mundo de hoy, el dinero junto con el conocimiento es fuerza. La ignorancia y la pobreza te exponen.
> 
> Yo no quiero ser pobre ni ignorante.
> 
> Además, la pobreza te hace ser esclavo. Todo aquel que necesita trabajar por un salario para sobrevivir es esclavo, según yo lo veo. Y la misión de todo esclavo inteligente debería ser, en mi opinión, escapar de su esclavitud.



Tienes razón en eso. Pero no vale la pena, para escapar de la esclavitud, condenar a otros a ella. Que es lo que se hace al estafar. 
Yo soy mileurista. Trabajo durante tres meses al año por mil euros (aprox.) al día. Sin engañar a nadie. Trabajo para mí. El resto del año, me dedico a mis aficiones. Tengo la conciencia tranquila. No invierto en bolsa ni en nada que no pueda controlar completamente yo mismo. 

Me atrevo a pronosticar que tendré que sufragar con mis impuestos el pufo que sea va a crear con el puñetero bitcoin.


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Tienes razón en eso. Pero no vale la pena, para escapar de la esclavitud, condenar a otros a ella. Que es lo que se hace al estafar.
> Yo soy mileurista. Trabajo durante tres meses al año por mil euros (aprox.) al día. Sin engañar a nadie. Trabajo para mí. El resto del año, me dedico a mis aficiones. Tengo la conciencia tranquila. No invierto en bolsa ni en nada que no pueda controlar completamente yo mismo.
> 
> Me atrevo a pronosticar que tendré que sufragar con mis impuestos el pufo que sea va a crear con el puñetero bitcoin.



No se condena a nadie a nada. Unos compraron un activo que se revalorizó, es así de simple. Si paseando pr el campo te encuentras un tesoro no estás condenando a nadie a la esclavitud porque de repente tengas la vida solucionada porque mucha gente esté dispuesta a pagarte 100 millones de euros por el tesoro que te has encontrado.

Nadie le está quitando dinero a nadie, nadie le está robando a nadie. Ha surgido una cosa nueva, que se está apreciando, que cada vez es más deseada. Y los que tienen dinero para adquirirla y la intención de hacerlo, la pueden comprar si quieren. Igual que cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## orbeo (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Vosotros sabréis contarme, ¿con esto se puede hacer rico todo el mundo?



Todos menos tu.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No se condena a nadie a nada. Unos compraron un activo que se revalorizó, es así de simple. Si paseando pr el campo te encuentras un tesoro no estás condenando a nadie a la esclavitud porque de repente tengas la vida solucionada porque mucha gente esté dispuesta a pagarte 100 millones de euros por el tesoro que te has encontrado.
> 
> Nadie le está quitando dinero a nadie, nadie le está robando a nadie. Ha surgido una cosa nueva, que se está apreciando, que cada vez es más deseada. Y los que tienen dinero para adquirirla y la intención de hacerlo, la pueden comprar si quieren. Igual que cualquier otra cosa.



No es un tesoro. Es una piedra, pero intentas convencer a los pardillos de que es un tesoro. ¡Mejor que el oro, oiga!


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> No es un tesoro. Es una piedra, pero intentas convencer a los pardillos de que es un tesoro. ¡Mejor que el oro, oiga!



¿Piensas que Tesla, que ha comprado 1.500 millones de dólares en Bitcoin, o que el gobierno de Japón, país en el que Bitcoin es dinero de curso legal, están dirigidos por pardillos que no saben lo que hacen?

Perdona que te lo diga, pero eso que dices me hace sentir algo que seguro que sintieron a principios del siglo XX los que escucharon a los negacionistas de los automóviles diciendo que los coches de motor de explosión eran un timo y que el caballo no iba a desaparecer como medio de transporte.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Todos menos tu.



Eso es lo que me dijo la rubia aquella...


----------



## digipl (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Me atrevo a pronosticar que tendré que sufragar con mis impuestos el pufo que sea va a crear con el puñetero bitcoin.



Lo que vas a sufragar es el pufo que la FED, el BCE y el resto de bancos, centrales o no, están haciendo.

Toda la capitalización del BTC no llega ni al 10% del nuevo dinero que la FED imprimió en el 2020 (y este año imprimirá todavía mas) y es menos del 0,1% del mercado de derivados. Una cagarruta dentro del mercado financiero internacional.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Piensas que Tesla, que ha comprado 1.500 millones de dólares en Bitcoin, o que el gobierno de Japón, país en el que Bitcoin es dinero de curso legal, están dirigidos por pardillos que no saben lo que hacen?



Precisamente, has dado en el clavo. Tanto Tesla como el resto de actores en la estafa están jugando sus cartas ahora. A su favor, por supuesto.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Lo que vas a sufragar es el pufo que la FED, el BCE y el resto de bancos, centrales o no, están haciendo.
> 
> Toda la capitalización del BTC no llega ni al 10% del nuevo dinero que la FED imprimió en el 2020 (y este año imprimirá todavía mas) y es menos del 0,1% del mercado de derivados. Una cagarruta dentro del mercado financiero internacional.



Aaaah, bueeeno!!! Por esa minucia no vamos a discutir. Nada, que se lo lleven fresquito y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

¡Ya no se puede ni estafar tranquilo!


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

Yo la verdad es que comento por los ZANX, porque lo que es hacerle abrir los ojos a los que están fuertemente empeñados en seguir remando... a estas alturas me importa un carajo. Allá ellos.


----------



## digipl (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Aaaah, bueeeno!!! Por esa minucia no vamos a discutir. Nada, que se lo lleven fresquito y aquí no ha pasado nada.



Lo que noto es un tono de envidia. Ya sabes, ajo y agua.

Aunque mas posiblemente (pompero con pocos mensajes) hueles a CM a la legua.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> Supongo que en la Madre Rusia estaréis a full con el tema.



Algo más de movimiento que en Europa hay, eso seguro.

Aquí la inflación real es cercana al 10% y la devaluación de la moneda este año 2020 fue de más de un 40%.
La gente compraba dólares para protegerse (y oro hasta hace unos meses, pero ya no hay a buen precio).


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2021)

Otro ATH parece ser...


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo que sí te puedo decir es que todo el mundo tuvo la oportunidad de hacerse millonario. Algunos lo aprovecharon. Otros, aunque lo conocieron a tiempo, por miedo, ignorancia o prejuicios no entraron. Y otros no se enteraron de la movida.
> 
> Puta bida tete.
> 
> ...



Lo que nunca tenéis en cuenta, y es normal, porque vivís en España, es que el mundo no se mueve solo con euros y dolares.

El que viva con rublos, pesos dominicanos, pesos colombianos, liras turcas, reales brasileños, etc (y no me voy a monedas mierder africanas o asiáticas), sólo con mantener el BTC el nivel actual, ni siquiera con subir más, ya hacen un + 20% anual vs su moneda local.


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Feb 2021)

es tan dura la vida de los que se tienen que levantar a currar como exclavos.... normal que estén tan quemados con todo y tengan que venir a expresar su rencor con todo lo que se mueve....


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> es tan dura la vida de los que se tienen que levantar a currar como exclavos.... normal que estén tan quemados con todo y tengan que venir a expresar su rencor con todo lo que se mueve....



Seguramente es una especie de autoterapia psicológica motivacional para sobrellevar el tema de seguir remando bien fuerte 8 horas al día, 5 días a la semana. Eso los que están en galeras, claro, porque los hay que están directamente en medio del mar nadando para no ahogarse o agarrados a una madera porosa cada vez más empapada de agua que se hunde lentamente...


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> es tan dura la vida de los que se tienen que levantar a currar como exclavos.... normal que estén tan quemados con todo y tengan que venir a expresar su rencor con todo lo que se mueve....



Veo que polarizáis: Por un lado los currantes estúpidos que no han entrado aún en el timo de la estampita, y por otro los triunfadores liberados por el éxito del timo piramidal. Y todo esto en un foro que se llama "Burbuja". Arrojando epítetos como "pompero", "CM", etc.
Sabed, pequeños aprendices de Tony Leblanc, Lazarillos de tres al cuarto, que ya tengo canas en los huevos (hinchados de tonterías), y que de momento no voy a soltar el hueso este de la estafa que habéis montado. A lo mejor le abro los ojos a algún pardillo, con eso me basta.


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Veo que polarizáis: Por un lado los currantes estúpidos que no han entrado aún en el timo de la estampita, y por otro los triunfadores liberados por el éxito del timo piramidal. Y todo esto en un foro que se llama "Burbuja". Arrojando epítetos como "pompero", "CM", etc.
> Sabed, pequeños aprendices de Tony Leblanc, Lazarillos de tres al cuarto, que ya tengo canas en los huevos (hinchados de tonterías), y que de momento no voy a soltar el hueso este de la estafa que habéis montado. A lo mejor le abro los ojos a algún pardillo, con eso me basta.



Pues habla con Elon Musk, no pierdas el tiempo con nosotros. Él es multimillonario y cada vez que habla sube el pan. Convéncelo para que Tesla venda sus bitcoins. Explícale por qué está equivocado. Pareces un tío inteligente, persuasivo y con argumentos sólidos, seguro que te hace caso.


----------



## barborico (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Veo que polarizáis: Por un lado los currantes estúpidos que no han entrado aún en el timo de la estampita, y por otro los triunfadores liberados por el éxito del timo piramidal. Y todo esto en un foro que se llama "Burbuja". Arrojando epítetos como "pompero", "CM", etc.
> Sabed, pequeños aprendices de Tony Leblanc, Lazarillos de tres al cuarto, que ya tengo canas en los huevos (hinchados de tonterías), y que de momento no voy a soltar el hueso este de la estafa que habéis montado. A lo mejor le abro los ojos a algún pardillo, con eso me basta.



¿Y no sientes curiosidad por como funciona la "estafa"?

Hmmm... hueles a notario, supongo que será por eso


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

Dentro de un tiempo llegará la 2ª fase nocoiner. Cuando ya sea imposible negar que Bitcoin está para quedarse y que su antifragilidad es incuestionable, saldrán las hordas de progres a exigir que se apliquen impuestos confiscatorios a los que más BTC tienen o que se incaute por ley una parte de la masa monetaria para "democratizar" su uso o redistribuir la riqueza...

Va a ser un espectáculo baste patético de ver. Y en cierto modo también peligroso, porque la robotización, la automatización y la inteligencia artificial van a suponer que la mayoría del proletariado dejará de ser necesario. Será de hecho peligroso que haya masas de desempleados sin futuro y nada que llevarse a la boca y, evidentemente, los que mandan tendrán que solucionar el problema. Y como todo el mundo sabe, muerto el perro se acabó la rabia.

No es buen momento para elegir ser pobre.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> El otro día estuve hablando con una par de amiguetes, muy ludópatas, habituales de casinos, jugadores de ruleta, black-jack, etc... Se lo pueden permitir porque ganan dinero en sus respectivos negocios. Iban a meter cada uno 5 o 6 mil euros en Bitcoin, y otros conocidos de su ambiente también. Todos "a doble o nada". En mi ignorante y humilde opinión, eso es el Bitcoin. Un juego de casino en el que la banca son los que compraron pronto, y los pardillos los que están comprando ahora.
> 
> El bitcoin no va a funcionar nunca como moneda, no se lo van a permitir, porque el sistema necesita tomar su parte del circulante. A los gobiernos les basta con amenazar los comercios que la acepten. Por lo tanto, su valor intrínseco es 0 y a ese valor tenderá en algún momento.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en lo de ignorante. Ya veremos en lo de humilde


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Dentro de un tiempo llegará la 2ª fase nocoiner. Cuando ya sea imposible negar que Bitcoin está para quedarse y que su antifragilidad es incuestionable, saldrán las hordas de progres a exigir que se apliquen impuestos confiscatorios a los que más BTC tienen o que incaute por ley una parte de la masa monetaria para "democratizar" su uso o redistribuir la riqueza...



Una frase típica es "ejque el bitcoin está muy mal repartido!!! ñiñiñi". Coño, pues métete ya y coge tu parte, en vez de lloriquear!


----------



## _______ (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Veo que polarizáis: Por un lado los currantes estúpidos que no han entrado aún en el timo de la estampita, y por otro los triunfadores liberados por el éxito del timo piramidal. Y todo esto en un foro que se llama "Burbuja". Arrojando epítetos como "pompero", "CM", etc.
> Sabed, pequeños aprendices de Tony Leblanc, Lazarillos de tres al cuarto, que ya tengo canas en los huevos (hinchados de tonterías), y que de momento no voy a soltar el hueso este de la estafa que habéis montado. A lo mejor le abro los ojos a algún pardillo, con eso me basta.



ERES lo mas tonto y ridiculo que ha parido madre tierra :: tendras las canas que quieras pero la tirnucabilidad y la indigencia mental te acompañaran hasta el lecho de muerte que ya seguro queda poco, deja paso a lo nuevo y a lo mejor idiota


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Veo que polarizáis: Por un lado los currantes estúpidos que no han entrado aún en el timo de la estampita, y por otro los triunfadores liberados por el éxito del timo piramidal. Y todo esto en un foro que se llama "Burbuja". Arrojando epítetos como "pompero", "CM", etc.
> Sabed, pequeños aprendices de Tony Leblanc, Lazarillos de tres al cuarto, que ya tengo canas en los huevos (hinchados de tonterías), y que de momento no voy a soltar el hueso este de la estafa que habéis montado. A lo mejor le abro los ojos a algún pardillo, con eso me basta.



Yo, más bien, suelo distinguir a la gente en dos categorías: los que tienen el culo en llamas y los que no. Y ya hace varias horas que sale un humito sospechoso de tu cojín.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Dentro de un tiempo llegará la 2ª fase nocoiner. Cuando ya sea imposible negar que Bitcoin está para quedarse y que su antifragilidad es incuestionable, saldrán las hordas de progres a exigir que se apliquen impuestos confiscatorios a los que más BTC tienen o que incaute por ley una parte de la masa monetaria para "democratizar" su uso o redistribuir la riqueza...
> 
> Va a ser un espectáculo baste patético de ver. Y en cierto modo también peligroso, porque la robotización, la automatización y la inteligencia artificial va a suponer que la mayoría del proletariado dejará de ser necesario. Será de hecho peligroso que haya masas de desempleados sin futuro y nada que llevarse a la boca y, evidentemente, los que mandan tendrán que solucionar el problema. Y como todo el mundo sabe, muerto el perro se acabó la rabia.
> 
> No es buen momento para elegir ser pobre.



De hecho, ese momento en el que todos los npcs con el culo en llamas empiecen a exigir que se reparta la riqueza de los bitcoiners va a ser apoteósico y ahí sí que les llegará el momento de la revelación cuando caigan en la cuenta de que una de las cualidades principales de Bitcoin es que es inembargable.


----------



## cabot (19 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho, ese momento en el que todos los npcs con el culo en llamas empiecen a exigir que se reparta la riqueza de los bitcoiners va a ser apoteósico y ahí sí que les llegará el momento de la revelación cuando caigan en la cuenta de que una de las cualidades principales de Bitcoin es que es inembargable.



Claro, lo que no tiene valor es inembargable. Lo que sí que es embargable es la moneda FIAT a la que se convierte y que es lo UNICO que tanto la banda de estafadores como la banda de pardillos aspira a poseer. Se os ponen los ojos como al tío Gilito cuando hacéis el cálculo de cuantos euros o dólares tendrías SI VENDIERAIS los bitcoins. 

Lo que necesitáis son pardillos que sigan aportando euros y dólares para que el timo no se derrumbe.

Ladrones, que sois unos ladrones.


----------



## _______ (19 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho, ese momento en el que todos los npcs con el culo en llamas empiecen a exigir que se reparta la riqueza de los bitcoiners va a ser apoteósico y ahí sí que les llegará el momento de la revelación cuando caigan en la cuenta de que una de las cualidades principales de Bitcoin es que es inembargable.



mucho ojo, porque que sea inembargable no quiere decir que no puedan recabar iformacion y amenazarte con carcel, cartas a punta de pistola o poniendo tu nombre en listas publicas...

Lo mejor no estar en este pais, mejor paises mas amigables como portugal, y si me apuras porque portugal tambien esta dentro de union sovietica europea, mejor en paises cuyas eoconomias vayan a seguir creciendo, sudeste asiatico o lo que sea


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho, ese momento en el que todos los npcs con el culo en llamas empiecen a exigir que se reparta la riqueza de los bitcoiners va a ser apoteósico y ahí sí que les llegará el momento de la revelación cuando caigan en la cuenta de que una de las cualidades principales de Bitcoin es que es inembargable.



Ufff Mojón, como si lo estuviera viendo con mis propios ogos.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> No deberías tacharme de nonocoiner.
> 
> Bitcoin me ha solucionado la vida, pero yo no voy a holddd de por vida, yo voy precisamente a que me solucione la vida y lo ha hecho.
> 
> ...



Vale pues no te tachamos de nocoiner pero está claro que estás con el culo en llamas. Hiciste tu apuesta vendiendo bitcoin con la idea de comprar mas barato y estás viendo como te ha salido mal, de ahí tu deseo de verlo bajar, para poder pillar el tren de nuevo. El problema es que mezclar deseos con realidad (y más cuando se trata de dinero) es una muy mala estrategia.


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vale pues no te tachamos de nocoiner pero está claro que estás con el culo en llamas. Hiciste tu apuesta vendiendo bitcoin con la idea de comprar mas barato y estás viendo como te ha salido mal, de ahí tu deseo de verlo bajar, para poder pillar el tren de nuevo. El problema es que mezclar deseos con realidad (y más cuando se trata de dinero) es una muy mala estrategia.



Ahora es nocoiner porque dice que ha vendido todo.


----------



## _______ (19 Feb 2021)

tened en cuenta una cosa, si ya ahora se ha puesto en plan distopia todal en plan dictadura dura, con bozales encarcelamientos etc... sin que an la borregada no haya notado el mad max... si empieza a haber desapastecimientos hiperinflacion gente buscando en basuras a plena luz del dia etc... imaginaos lo que puede pasar


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2021)

Ahora que sacáis el tema de Hacienda, creo que es mejor llevar en este foro y en otros un perfil bajo o muy bajo, no me extrañaría que este hilo estuviera constantemente monitorizado por inspectores y tomando nota de quién tiene qué, y encima calopez da IPs con mucha alegría así que *cuidado pues*.


----------



## Obduliez (19 Feb 2021)

Este foro tiene ya 14 hilos sobre bitcoin, en cualquiera de ellos te puedes encontrar las mismas afirmaciones que haces tú ahora, en 2021. La mayoría, si no todos, de los que afirmaban lo mismo que tú ahora, han desaparecido. ¿Ocurrirá lo mismo contigo dentro de tres años? Ninguna duda tengo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Feb 2021)

No entiendo el miedo de los que hacen las cosas protegiendo su privacidad. 

Si compras tus satoshis en ATM, en mano o en exchanges descentralizados... 

Ah, que habéis posteado en Burbuja... Desde que los chivatos hicieron lo que hicieron en Forocoches, se hacía la coña de "good luck I'm behind 7 proxies". 

Los que venimos de ese estercolero y hemos estado en algunos fregaos sabemos lo que es la censura y alguno que te llegue una citación. 

También los que habéis vivido fuera y habeis visto cómo os capan el p2p, seguro que habéis aprendido la lección. 

Quizás no seremos invisibles y caemos en el error de dar ciertos datos, pero fácil no lo van a tener. 

Y qué os van a hacer por 0,25 BTC que hayáis comprado en Binance y los habéis movido? Ya os digo que pagar y nada más. 
No os hagáis pajas con lo de que van a ir casa por casa matando gente o secuestrando a un parguela por unos satoshis, que ya sé que estamos en Burbuja y hay mucho madmaxista, pero para eso está bitcoin. 

Estaría más preocupado si tuviera 60 onzas de oro enterradas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Dentro de un tiempo llegará la 2ª fase nocoiner. Cuando ya sea imposible negar que Bitcoin está para quedarse y que su antifragilidad es incuestionable, saldrán las hordas de progres a exigir que se apliquen impuestos confiscatorios a los que más BTC tienen o que se incaute por ley una parte de la masa monetaria para "democratizar" su uso o redistribuir la riqueza...
> 
> Va a ser un espectáculo baste patético de ver. Y en cierto modo también peligroso, porque la robotización, la automatización y la inteligencia artificial van a suponer que la mayoría del proletariado dejará de ser necesario. Será de hecho peligroso que haya masas de desempleados sin futuro y nada que llevarse a la boca y, evidentemente, los que mandan tendrán que solucionar el problema. Y como todo el mundo sabe, muerto el perro se acabó la rabia.
> 
> No es buen momento para elegir ser pobre.



Es que hasta los putos progres tuvieron la oportunidad y la siguen teniendo.

Entiendo que alguno argumente "yo soy un mileurista y no puedo ahorrar y menos comprar BTC...". Vale.
¿Tienen tiempo para leer algo interesante y no sólo panfletos?
Si tuvieran los cojones que tienen "los negritos" o "personas de color" (como los llaman) que tanto quieren salvar y demás, estarían ya saliendo del sistema como ellos, pero no.
Son ratitas sumisas que en realidad están muy agusto quejándose cada día de lo malo que es el hombre blanco y que la riqueza está mal repartida desde siempre.

Pero hijos de la grandísima puta, haced algo inteligente por una vez en vuestra vida. Tenéis el futuro delante de vosotros pero preferís decir "es una estafa", "el gobierno te los va a quitar", "contamina mucho"...

Os han encerrado como a esclavos, os dicen cuándo podéis trabajar y cuándo no, os cobran impuestos con dinero que no tenéis y no generáis. Pero vosotros esperáis que Papá Estado por medio de un partido político Paco os salve el culo.

En el fondo os merecéis todo eso porque alimentáis ese sistema.
Queréis una puta RBU o IMV. Pues lo vais a tener.


----------



## Obduliez (19 Feb 2021)

Acabo de darme una vuelta por el primer hilo oficial sobre bitcoin y me acaba de maravillar el gráfico de este mensaje. ¿No os resulta reconocible?

Economía: - Hilo oficial bitcoin (I)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Ahora es nocoiner porque dice que ha vendido todo.



Esos son los peores nocoiners. Son como los exfumadores


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho, ese momento en el que todos los npcs con el culo en llamas empiecen a exigir que se reparta la riqueza de los bitcoiners va a ser apoteósico y ahí sí que les llegará el momento de la revelación cuando caigan en la cuenta de que una de las cualidades principales de Bitcoin es que es inembargable.



pero cuando lo pases a euros te lo embargarán.no?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Claro, lo que no tiene valor es inembargable. Lo que sí que es embargable es la moneda FIAT a la que se convierte y que es lo UNICO que tanto la banda de estafadores como la banda de pardillos aspira a poseer. Se os ponen los ojos como al tío Gilito cuando hacéis el cálculo de cuantos euros o dólares tendrías SI VENDIERAIS los bitcoins.
> 
> Lo que necesitáis son pardillos que sigan aportando euros y dólares para que el timo no se derrumbe.
> 
> Ladrones, que sois unos ladrones.



Se te ve muy equilibrado y reflexivo a la hora de afrontar y plantearte retos, como lo es el comprender cómo funciona Bitcoin jejejejeje. Anda que no te queda a ti "de sufrir" todavía ni nada. Cada año que pase a partir de ahora en el que Bitcoin se revalorice su promedio del 100% será un año en que te sientas un poquito más subnormal de lo que ya eres y te acordarás de mi, de mis palabras y de mis mensajes.

¿Te acuerdas de cuando empecé el hilo de las aplicaciones no monetarias? ¿Y de cuando explicaba lo de la flecha del tiempo? ¿Y de cuando el famoso fork de Jihan? ¿Y de cuando...

Ah, cuantos momentos para recapacitar, cuántos momentos para decidir dejar de ser tan ignorante, cuántas oportunidades para desafiar a todo lo establecido...

Y tú echarás la mirada atrás y mirarás a tu yo del presente en el espejo mientras confirmas: "ahí sigue inalterable el mismo subnormal que tuvo mil oportunidades delante de los ojos de romper el poncho, mitad orgullo, mitad ignorancia, de impermeabilidad al conocimiento que lleva encima. Si pudiera le daría una hostia."

Para, inmediatamente después intentar imaginarte dónde me llevó a mi el desparpajo, el inconformismo y la curiosidad por aprender el verdadero funcionamiento de las cosas.


----------



## Red Star (19 Feb 2021)

Poneos el casco, que vamos a reventar los 53K a cabezazos.


----------



## Roninn (19 Feb 2021)

Entender y detectar activos con tendencias positivas en:
-Network effect
-Metcalfe Law
-Lindy effect

Más:
-Disciplina financiera
-Protección activos 

Igual:
Lo vas a conseguir


----------



## Roninn (19 Feb 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Entender y detectar activos con tendencias positivas en:
> -Network effect
> -Metcalfe Law
> -Lindy effect
> ...



Novatos aprendeos estas mierdas ya


----------



## hijodepantera (19 Feb 2021)

El hijoputa maricon ese que esta todo el puto dia en telecirco presentando toda la telebasura se pasa el efecto lindy por sus sidosos cojones.


----------



## MIP (19 Feb 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pero cuando lo pases a euros te lo embargarán.no?



Veo bastante más probable que cuando lo queramos gastar ya no exista lo que conocemos como “euro”.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Poneos el casco, que vamos a reventar los 53K a cabezazos.



¿Cómo lo sabías? ¿AT?


----------



## _______ (19 Feb 2021)

*53k*


----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

¿Ha habido alguna noticia que cause este estirón?


----------



## MIP (19 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Ha habido alguna noticia que cause este estirón?



Ya te la doy yo, hay más gente que quiere comprar que bitcoins hay a la venta.


----------



## Donald Draper (19 Feb 2021)

Creo que se generan 900 bitcoins nuevos al dia. Echad la cuenta y sacad conclusiones.


----------



## MIP (19 Feb 2021)

Más llamaradas anales en lontananza...

OKCoin Delists BCH, BSV to Avoid ‘Misleading’ New Clients - CoinDesk


----------



## kilerz (19 Feb 2021)

Ahora enserio macho, alguien ha podido hacer algo productivo en estos últimos meses?
Aún me echarán del curro xD


----------



## kilerz (19 Feb 2021)

MicroStrategy Completes $1.05 Billion Offering of Convertible Notes at 0% Coupon and 50% Conversion Premium with Bitcoin Use of Funds


----------



## _______ (19 Feb 2021)

H tocado *54k*


----------



## Max Aub (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> "Thank Me Later": Redditor Leaked A Month Ago That Tesla "Just Bought 800 Million Worth Of Bitcoin" | ZeroHedge



En el foro ya se predijo antes

Tesla va a blindar su caja con BTC en una jugada maestra.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2021)

54k, pump pump pump!!!


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Feb 2021)

velas verdeeees verdees como el trigo veeeerde! to the moon!!!!


----------



## _______ (19 Feb 2021)

exchange canadiense donde si invitsas a 10 amigos y uno de ellos tambien se registra ganas 200 dolares. Apuntarse al airdrop aquí

quedan 3 dias


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Feb 2021)

Current BTC Price in Gold (Ounces)
30,45 oz
Current BTC Price in Gold (grams)
863,42 g



DEP


----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Current BTC Price in Gold (Ounces)
> 30,45 oz
> Current BTC Price in Gold (grams)
> 863,42 g
> ...



Si al menos no bajara respecto al €...

Al menos esta mañana me entró una orden a 42100€, me está costando caro recuperar los satoshis malvendidos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)

Una compañía eléctrica en Portugal aceptará Bitcoin como pago de la cuenta de luz (cointelegraph.com)

Encuentro digital se centrará en hablar sobre concepto y teoría de llaves de Bitcoin (cointelegraph.com)

a las 23:00h es el encuentro digital de Bitcoin ese, aqui el video.


Elon Musk: "Sólo un tonto" se negaría a buscar inversiones alternativas (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## kilerz (19 Feb 2021)

Otro ETF canadiense funcionando desde hoy:
TMX Money


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 Feb 2021)

Que hostia os vais a pegar los testigos de la hostia


----------



## Waterman (19 Feb 2021)

El bitcoin ya consume más electricidad que Holanda: ¿habrá una reacción de los inversores ESG?

Igual es gol de Señor pero me gusta especialmente este parrafo, 'teoría del tonto más grande', toda la razon:



> Uno de los grandes inversores que se está dedicando a la mejora del medio ambiente, Bill Gates, dijo este jueves que si pudiera hacer desaparecer algo del planeta, elegiría al bitcoin y a las armas biológicas. Gates ya había hablado contra esta criptomoneda hace dos años: "Como clase de activo, el bitcoin no está produciendo nada, por lo que nadie debería esperar sacar beneficio de él. Si el precio sube es solo por la 'teoría del tonto más grande', de que habrá alguien dispuesto a pagar más que tú por él", dijo en la cadena CNBC.


----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

Waterman dijo:


> El bitcoin ya consume más electricidad que Holanda: ¿habrá una reacción de los inversores ESG?
> 
> Igual es gol de Señor pero me gusta especialmente este parrafo, 'teoría del tonto más grande', toda la razon:



Se está convirtiendo en reserva de valor, el oro cuesta extraerlo y tampoco produce nada, bueno, joyas y algo de electrónica. Pero es por sus propiedades químicas por lo que sirve de reserva. Pues el bitcoin también tiene buenas propiedades para esa función y una vez aceptado como tal va a ser difícil moverlo de ahí.

Y como se ve el oro no es tan poderoso, le está bastando una pinza bitcoin+plata para devaluarse frente a la impresora.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2021)

Waterman dijo:


> El bitcoin ya consume más electricidad que Holanda: ¿habrá una reacción de los inversores ESG?
> 
> Igual es gol de Señor pero me gusta especialmente este parrafo, 'teoría del tonto más grande', toda la razon:



Bill Gates es otro que dice una cosa y hace otra.
De momento, ha pasado de ir contra el BTC, a ser neutral.

Te lo traduzco nocoiner: está comprando mientras tú te lames los huevos peludos pensando que está contra el Bitcoin. De hecho le preguntan por qué no va contra el BTC y se ponen en corto, si está tan seguro. Y responde "que no sabe cómo hacerlo"     .
Por favor, se está riendo en la cara de los nocoiners jojojo.

Te dejo el link en el idioma de Shakespeare, para que leas el original y no un sucedáneo en castellano.

Bill Gates Says He's 'Neutral' on Bitcoin - CoinDesk


----------



## Gurney (19 Feb 2021)

Antes comprar Bitcoin era comprar un trozo de futuro.

Hoy es comprar presente


----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

¿Hay fuente seria de esto?:

"El bitcóin es casi tan basura como el dinero fiat", dice Elon Musk luego de que Tesla invierta millones en la criptomoneda


----------



## Llorón (19 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Hay fuente seria de esto?:
> 
> "El bitcóin es casi tan basura como el dinero fiat", dice Elon Musk luego de que Tesla invierta millones en la criptomoneda



Su twitter


----------



## Condemor (19 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Dentro de un tiempo llegará la 2ª fase nocoiner. Cuando ya sea imposible negar que Bitcoin está para quedarse y que su antifragilidad es incuestionable, saldrán las hordas de progres a exigir que se apliquen impuestos confiscatorios a los que más BTC tienen o que se incaute por ley una parte de la masa monetaria para "democratizar" su uso o redistribuir la riqueza...
> 
> Va a ser un espectáculo baste patético de ver. Y en cierto modo también peligroso, porque la robotización, la automatización y la inteligencia artificial van a suponer que la mayoría del proletariado dejará de ser necesario. Será de hecho peligroso que haya masas de desempleados sin futuro y nada que llevarse a la boca y, evidentemente, los que mandan tendrán que solucionar el problema. Y como todo el mundo sabe, muerto el perro se acabó la rabia.
> 
> No es buen momento para elegir ser pobre.





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho, ese momento en el que todos los npcs con el culo en llamas empiecen a exigir que se reparta la riqueza de los bitcoiners va a ser apoteósico y ahí sí que les llegará el momento de la revelación cuando caigan en la cuenta de que una de las cualidades principales de Bitcoin es que es inembargable.



A mi esto me preocupa más que tener que pagar un 23% de mis beneficios, por eso soy muy reacio al 720 o a lo nuevo que pongan para criptos. No me parece descabellado vernos en 10 años con el bitcoin entre 500k y 1M y el país en la absoluta ruina confiscando parte de nuestras chapas. Les costaría muy poco y la opinión publica estaría encantada. @Sr.Mojón dice que es inembargable, bueno, es cierto, pero te pueden joder la vida o incluso, con la deriva autoritaria que llevamos, meterte en la puta cárcel.


----------



## Maxos (19 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Hay fuente seria de esto?:
> 
> "El bitcóin es casi tan basura como el dinero fiat", dice Elon Musk luego de que Tesla invierta millones en la criptomoneda



Ya lo dijo antes de invertir


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

Llorón dijo:


> Su twitter



¿Qué coño se trae entre manos?


Maxos dijo:


> Ya lo dijo antes de invertir



Me pregunto qué otra forma se le puede estar ocurriendo y si no la liará de nuevo tratando a BTC como a doge.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2021)

55k! Pump pump pump!


----------



## Maxos (19 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Qué coño se trae entre manos?
> 
> Me pregunto qué otra forma se le puede estar ocurriendo y si no la liará de nuevo tratando a BTC como a doge.



Si se le hubiese ocurrido algo mejor digo yo que no habría invertido 1500 millones de dólares en BTC, sino que lo habría invertido en su nuevo sistema.
De doge que yo sepa no ha comprado nada, se limitó a decir cosas por twitter.


----------



## Maxos (19 Feb 2021)

Ilustremos:



El dinero fiat ha muerto.


----------



## Donald Draper (19 Feb 2021)

Para una persona sin formación técnica como yo, ¿de qué forma podría aprender en condiciones de qué va la vaina? Iba a tirar por el libro de Antonopoulos, el de Mastering Bitcoin que es algo técnico pero no sé si quizá es demasiado para mi, que en el trabajo voy casi con traductor cuando hablo con IT...


----------



## kilerz (19 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Para una persona sin formación técnica como yo, ¿de qué forma podría aprender en condiciones de qué va la vaina? Iba a tirar por el libro de Antonopoulos, el de Mastering Bitcoin que es algo técnico pero no sé si quizá es demasiado para mi, que en el trabajo voy casi con traductor cuando hablo con IT...



The Bitcoin standard.


----------



## MIP (19 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Para una persona sin formación técnica como yo, ¿de qué forma podría aprender en condiciones de qué va la vaina? Iba a tirar por el libro de Antonopoulos, el de Mastering Bitcoin que es algo técnico pero no sé si quizá es demasiado para mi, que en el trabajo voy casi con traductor cuando hablo con IT...



How Does Bitcoin Work?


----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Si se le hubiese ocurrido algo mejor digo yo que no habría invertido 1500 millones de dólares en BTC, sino que lo habría invertido en su nuevo sistema.
> De doge que yo sepa no ha comprado nada, se limitó a decir cosas por twitter.



No deja de ser sólo un 7,7% para ellos, la mayoría aquí hemos metido más.


----------



## mr nobody (19 Feb 2021)

ATH


----------



## Seronoser (19 Feb 2021)

Siempre es buen momento para poner minuto y resultado de cómo va el 2021:


----------



## KFJKLL (19 Feb 2021)

Sigue siendo dinero minable, para que sea más parecido al dinero mercancía debemos mirar a Tether me parez, o sinon, Ripple, ya dan las monedas, non hay que minarlas, faciendo todo una comedia; ya te dan todas las monedas. ¿Por qué Bitcoin no hace eso? Me parez una sinrazón, un oltr.


----------



## QuepasaRey (19 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Hay fuente seria de esto?:
> 
> "El bitcóin es casi tan basura como el dinero fiat", dice Elon Musk luego de que Tesla invierta millones en la criptomoneda



Si...lo ha dicho..pero creo que no lo habeis entendido al poner en entredicho su inclinacion proBtc.
Y es que tras esa frase...ha añadido
“La clave esta en la palabra CASI”
Dejando claro que todo es mierda pero Bitcoin es la que mejor huele.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## mr nobody (19 Feb 2021)

Si michael saylor mete este finde el billon de usd que dice, el lunes estamos en +60k por btc


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)

haber si se pone y mete to lo gordo yaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)

*este grafico os va a gustar....*


----------



## kilerz (19 Feb 2021)

El nuevo profile de Musk. Para quien no lo pille "Saylor Moon"
https://twitter.com/elonmusk?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1362598034866118658|twgr^|twcon^s1_&ref_url=https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/bitcoin-soars-above-53000-after-musk-calls-it-less-bs-cash-ignores-5th-jpmorgan-slam


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)

*y esta para que actualiceis la de el balance de la FED....*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2021)

56k, vaya día!


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)

*56342 EN BITFINEX*


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)

*to the moon!!!!!!!*


----------



## calaminox (19 Feb 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *este grafico os va a gustar....*



El cruce de la muerte...


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (19 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Veo que polarizáis: Por un lado los currantes estúpidos que no han entrado aún en el timo de la estampita, y por otro los triunfadores liberados por el éxito del timo piramidal. Y todo esto en un foro que se llama "Burbuja". Arrojando epítetos como "pompero", "CM", etc.
> Sabed, pequeños aprendices de Tony Leblanc, Lazarillos de tres al cuarto, que ya tengo canas en los huevos (hinchados de tonterías), y que de momento no voy a soltar el hueso este de la estafa que habéis montado. A lo mejor le abro los ojos a algún pardillo, con eso me basta.



Cuñao mileurista falta en la lista.


----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Si...lo ha dicho..pero creo que no lo habeis entendido al poner en entredicho su inclinacion proBtc.
> Y es que tras esa frase...ha añadido
> “La clave esta en la palabra CASI”
> Dejando claro que todo es mierda pero Bitcoin es la que mejor huele.



Lo he entendido, me sigue sonando a que tuviera en mente algo considera mejor.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Feb 2021)

Para mi el modelo bueno es el S2FX.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Feb 2021)

Hombre 56k no está mal. Que tiempos aquellos del burbujote de 20k.


----------



## kit1004 (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

Chortina me pregunta hoy por el oro.


----------



## Rajoy (20 Feb 2021)

Condemor dijo:


> A mi esto me preocupa más que tener que pagar un 23% de mis beneficios, por eso soy muy reacio al 720 o a lo nuevo que pongan para criptos. No me parece descabellado vernos en 10 años con el bitcoin entre 500k y 1M y el país en la absoluta ruina confiscando parte de nuestras chapas. Les costaría muy poco y la opinión publica estaría encantada. @Sr.Mojón dice que es inembargable, bueno, es cierto, pero te pueden joder la vida o incluso, con la deriva autoritaria que llevamos, meterte en la puta cárcel.



Hay muchos países en los que no hay un impuesto sobre el patrimonio ni, lo que es más importante, la obligación de declararlo. Porque, para mi, el simple hecho de tener que declararlo es ya inadmisible.

Hispanistán es un infierno fiscal y con la que está cayendo eso no hará sino empeorar. Ya os comenté que las sanciones por el modelo 720 pueden superar lo no declarado. Y fijaros que no estoy diciendo lo defraudado, estoy diciendo lo no declarado ...
Y, en tanto siga vigente, el peligro existe.
Obviamente bitcoin puede ser todo lo anónimo que uno se proponga, pero los bancos no y si cambias a fiat cantidades significativas Hacienda podrá tirar del hilo.

Yo creo que todo aquel que tenga una cantidad importante, una cantidad que le permita vivir o jubilarse, debería de considerar seriamente la opción de emigrar ...


----------



## Polonia Viva (20 Feb 2021)

HODL, Paco, HODL!!!


----------



## ruber et impius (20 Feb 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Hay muchos países en los que no hay un impuesto sobre el patrimonio ni, lo que es más importante, la obligación de declararlo. Porque, para mi, el simple hecho de tener que declararlo es ya inadmisible.
> 
> Hispanistán es un infierno fiscal y con la que está cayendo eso no hará sino empeorar. Ya os comenté que las sanciones por el modelo 720 pueden superar lo no declarado. Y fijaros que no estoy diciendo lo defraudado, estoy diciendo lo no declarado ...
> Y, en tanto siga vigente, el peligro existe.
> ...



Puede suceder lo contrario. 

Estamos gobernados por subnormales que mataron la gallina con el Rubius. Puede venir alguien más espabilao y darse cuenta de que tocar los cojones rojeznamente es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, con los paises vecinos haciendo la hola a los shatoshiman. Es mejor el 15% de mucho que una espantada de los nacionales hacia los paises que sean amigables. 

no sucederá mientras gobierne el social-comunismo, pero podemos llevarnos una grata sorpresa algún día.


----------



## Rajoy (20 Feb 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Puede suceder lo contrario.
> 
> Estamos gobernados por subnormales que mataron la gallina con el Rubius. Puede venir alguien más espabilao y darse cuenta de que tocar los cojones rojeznamente es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, con los paises vecinos haciendo la hola a los shatoshiman. Es mejor el 15% de mucho que una espantada de los nacionales hacia los paises que sean amigables.
> 
> no sucederá mientras gobierne el social-comunismo, pero podemos llevarnos una grata sorpresa algún día.



Si chico, tu confía ...


----------



## veismuler (20 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Chortina me pregunta hoy por el oro.



Haberle dicho todos los pisos que tienes en Grana...no ni na...

Haberle dicho que en cierta forma te vengaste del amo y de sus esbirros del hilo del joro.

Por aquí anda uno de sus foreros pelotas que rima con tazo que invirtió tanto en criptos como en oro pero como era tan servil y lameculos nunca le llevó la contraria al amo y te fuiste al oro y la plata y a las hostias que le pegabas a los lingotes.. porque el amo se creía Dios.

Por eso hoy no eres MEGA milloneti..

Un saludo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> Haberle dicho todos los pisos que tienes en Grana...no ni na...
> 
> Haberle dicho que en cierta forma te vengaste del amo y de sus esbirros del hilo del joro.
> 
> ...



Mas ostias tenia que haberles dado a los lingotillos.

Los pisos son mi unica buena inversion, años llevo sin trabajar gracias a ellos y asi quiero seguir.

De los pisos no hablo con chortinas, imagina que un dia se me queda una embarazada empiezan los pisos a volar, prefiero inventar cualquier otra cosa y no hablar de ellos, veo que os falta cultura palillera.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

Pero estas dentro con que cantidad, por que veo por el foro gente diciendo que esta dentro y tienen 50 o 100 euros.

Eso es miseria, si eso es estar dentro yo tambien lo estoy.

Para mi estar dentro es tener minimo 1 bitcoin y aun asi tampoco lo consideraria al menos de momento estar dentro.

El que esta dentro de verdad es el que tiene 5 o 10 bitcoins, todo lo demas son ruina y miseria, almenos de momento, cuando se ponga eso en mas de 1 millon de euros ire bajando mi punto de vista sobre lo que es estar dentro.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Feb 2021)

Precio de Bitcoin alcanza los USD 54,000, logrando una capitalización de mercado de un billón de dólares más rápido que Amazon y Google (cointelegraph.com) 

El precio de USD 56,300 y la capitalización de mercado en USD 1 billón indican que Bitcoin llegó para quedarse (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Feb 2021)

Tencent superada, siguiente objetivo Google....


----------



## veismuler (20 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mas ostias tenia que haberles dado a los lingotillos.
> 
> Los pisos son mi unica buena inversion, años llevo sin trabajar gracias a ellos y asi quiero seguir.
> 
> De los pisos no hablo con chortinas, imagina que un dia se me queda una embarazada empiezan los pisos a volar, prefiero inventar cualquier otra cosa y no hablar de ellos, veo que os falta cultura palillera.



Que crack eras.... cómo te metías con los joreros...para decirles que sólo tenían el oro de sus empates...
Ahora en el recuerdo... que pena no haber dado antes con blue Arrow y todos los demás que están aquí.... incluso algunos desde el principio...
Y a los tíos gilitos del oro y su empecinamiento no se les puede decir nada.....son como una secta... morirán con sus empates...


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Feb 2021)

$56K esto ya es muy caro para ti nocoiner34.....


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Menudos copazos a la salud de los nocoiners.

Me los quita hacienda de las manos 

El puto Max Keiser decía que de los 40K a los 65K hay vía libre. 

Otros decían que 240K, 500K... A que ya no es una locura??? 

Venga, un puto homenaje entre tanta gilipollez de mascarillas, raperos y demás.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> Que crack eras.... cómo te metías con los joreros...para decirles que sólo tenían el oro de sus empates...
> Ahora en el recuerdo... que pena no haber dado antes con blue Arrow y todos los demás que están aquí.... incluso algunos desde el principio...
> Y a los tíos gilitos del oro y su empecinamiento no se les puede decir nada.....son como una secta... morirán con sus empates...



Es que eran unos tiesos, siguen siendolo, yo por aquel entonces compraba con avaricia, no me movia para ir a por 20 gramos de mierda.

En plata compraba con mala leche, nada de comprar dos onzillas de pollas en vinagre.

Me habria forrado si llego a descubrir esto del bitcoin, pero me empecine en ver al oro subiendo en plan hijo puta, pense que iba a venir una crisis brutal, mi pensamiento era el siguiente, cuando llegue esa ruina los pisos bajaran, las tierras bajaran, locales bajaran, mi oro hara un por 3 o por 4 y podre comprar con menos dinero mas pisos y mas locales.

Me jodia ver a cuatro viejarrancanos que no tenian ni media onza de plata hablando de metales.

La mayoria han claudicado pero ha quedado un redil que interpreto en su inmensa mayoria son parte interesada en promocionar oros y platas, tambien hay alguno buena gente que ha caido en la trampa de pensar que el oro acabaria dandole la juvilacion y que se dejaba sus ahorros, victimas inocentes siempre hay en todos sitios.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que eran unos tiesos, siguen siendolo, yo por aquel entonces compraba con avaricia, no me movia para ir a por 20 gramos de mierda.
> 
> En plata compraba con mala leche, nada de comprar dos onzillas de pollas en vinagre.
> 
> ...



Eres el puto amo de este foro. 
En el general de economía solo veo a CMs de mierda. 

@calopez gente así mantiene este foro vivo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Eres el puto amo de este foro.
> En el general de economía solo veo a CMs de mierda.
> 
> @calopez gente así mantiene este foro vivo.



Que va, he perdido mala leche, no es lo mismo tener una vida normal y entrar cada dos dias al foro a soltar alguna maldad que ademas es cierta y irte, volver a los dos dias a ver reacciones de gente encabronada descojonarte, soltar replica y volver a irte.

Que tener que estar aqui todo el dia por que estan todas las putas actividades reales limitadas o bloqueadas directamente, ya uno cae en lo cotidiano.

Luego en economia he sido demasiado clasico, no me ha ido mal, estoy mejor que el 99% de las personas pero he pecado en ser muy conservador.

Pîsos, locales, propiedades que den dinero, cosas que salvo hecatombe no me hagan perder dinero y generen, cosas que aun a las malas pueda liquidarlas por el mismo precio que pague por ellas.

Nunca estudie tema de acciones, no quise mirar criptos, soy una maquina de hacer dinero con medios convencionales pero he fallado en este tipo de activos por que los veia arriesgados, ahora me pongo a mirar a toro pasado y digo pero joder si las regalaban, si valian menos de 1 euro, si valia mas la quiniela que echaba los viernes.

Pero bueno, este año de encerrona a las diez me esta sirviendo para ir mirando todos estos activos, quien sabe en el futuro.


----------



## Pirro (20 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre 56k no está mal. Que tiempos aquellos del burbujote de 20k.



Vamos a ponerle banda sonora al hito de los 56k


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Vamos a ponerle banda sonora al hito de los 56k



Ese mismo blanco de Teleline. Menuda juventud.
Si hubiese seguido por ese camino friki...


----------



## Porestar (20 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que va, he perdido mala leche, no es lo mismo tener una vida normal y entrar cada dos dias al foro a soltar alguna maldad que ademas es cierta y irte, volver a los dos dias a ver reacciones de gente encabronada descojonarte, soltar replica y volver a irte.
> 
> Que tener que estar aqui todo el dia por que estan todas las putas actividades reales limitadas o bloqueadas directamente, ya uno cae en lo cotidiano.
> 
> ...



Entramos tarde, pero si no nos hubiéramos acojonado en la corrección de enero habriamos casi duplicado en cuestión de un mes.

Y si hubiera tenido más huevos y comprado más polkas en lugar de los 4 duros que ya he duplicado, también estaría contento y sudándome la bajada del oro.


----------



## Pirro (20 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ese mismo blanco de Teleline. Menuda juventud.
> Si hubiese seguido por ese camino friki...



Ese soniquete a las 18:01 de la tarde para descremar la "tarifa plana". Esos cuadros del Messenger subiendo por la barra de inicio del W98 justo a esa hora. Ese Winamp con el último tema de Limp Bizkit -no se cómo mierdas me podía gustar esa banda- con el winmx dándolo todo a 3.5 kbps. Esas partidas online al AOE II que se cortaban cuando la abuela -qepd- llamaba a mi madre. 

Todos esos recuerdos se desvanecerán como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Entramos tarde, pero si no nos hubiéramos acojonado en la corrección de enero habriamos casi duplicado en cuestión de un mes.
> 
> Y si hubiera tenido más huevos y comprado más polkas en lugar de los 4 duros que ya he duplicado, también estaría contento y sudándome la bajada del oro.




Si pero aun habiendo duplicado yo tenia muy poco, la unica manera de hablar de dinero seria haber entrado en marzo.

En estos precios ya no se puede hacer mucho y aunque multipliques por 10 tampoco es que vayas a hacerte millonario.

La unica manera que estoy viendo es ir entrando a Shitcoins que esten tiradas y que vayan a listar por ejemplo en coinbase en pocos dias te suben barbaridades.

Pero solo conozco bien coinbase, tambien tengo kraken pero necesito otra en la que poder comprar monedillas que no conozca ni su padre, no se si en binance se puede o hay que buscar otra cosa.

Las monedas de binance no se ni mirar cuales tiene para poder operar en su plataforma.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, ahora las shitcoins imagino que duplicaran, es lo que hacen cuando sube bitcoin, se tiran unos dias flojeando y luego al alza y algunas duplican.

Estoy mirando a cual meter, en dudas estoy.


----------



## Red Star (20 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo sabías? ¿AT?



Información privilegiada.


----------



## Porestar (20 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si pero aun habiendo duplicado yo tenia muy poco, la unica manera de hablar de dinero seria haber entrado en marzo.
> 
> En estos precios ya no se puede hacer mucho y aunque multipliques por 10 tampoco es que vayas a hacerte millonario.
> 
> ...



Pero eso es la lotería. Mira lo que acaba de hacer cardano, en minutos se ha puesto de 5a a 3a en capitalización... Con las que tienen 4 duros metidos o les ves buenos fundamentos o es la ruleta.


----------



## Red Star (20 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, no lo puedo confirmar, porque no tengo pruebas. Pero tengo un amigo que trabaja en Apple y me ha dicho que está en un proyecto secreto, que no me puede decir de qué va, pero me ha dado a entender que está relacionado con criptomonedas.

No sé qué tipo de veracidad le puedo dar, pero no me extrañaría que Apple haya comprado, estubiera comprando o estubiera a punto de comprar una buena cantidad de bitcoins.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Por cierto, no lo puedo confirmar, porque no tengo pruebas. Pero tengo un amigo que trabaja en Apple y me ha dicho que está en un proyecto secreto, que no me puede decir de qué va, pero me ha dado a entender que está relacionado con criptomonedas.
> 
> No sé qué tipo de veracidad le puedo dar, pero no me extrañaría que Apple haya comprado, estubiera comprando o estubiera a punto de comprar una buena cantidad de bitcoins.



Esta info a estas horas y con un par de whiskys encima es demasiado FOMO. 

Como sea igual que la del loco de reddit con lo de Tesla, es para abrir un hilo y salir en las noticias


----------



## q-tip (20 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Por cierto, no lo puedo confirmar, porque no tengo pruebas. Pero tengo un amigo que trabaja en Apple y me ha dicho que está en un proyecto secreto, que no me puede decir de qué va, pero me ha dado a entender que está relacionado con criptomonedas.
> 
> No sé qué tipo de veracidad le puedo dar, pero no me extrañaría que Apple haya comprado, estubiera comprando o estubiera a punto de comprar una buena cantidad de bitcoins.



no será simplemente la chorrada de que "aceptan el pago con btc"?? que va a través de una wallet de esas.. hace unos días le dieron bastante bombo a ese tema.





El pago con Bitcoin llega a Apple Pay y será compatible con Google y Samsung Pay: BitPay abre la veda en EEUU


----------



## stuka (20 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Por cierto, no lo puedo confirmar, porque no tengo pruebas. Pero *tengo un amigo que trabaja en Apple y me ha dicho que está en un proyecto secreto*, que no me puede decir de qué va, pero me ha dado a entender que está relacionado con criptomonedas.
> 
> No sé qué tipo de veracidad le puedo dar, pero no me extrañaría que Apple haya comprado, estubiera comprando o estubiera a punto de comprar una buena cantidad de bitcoins.





JAJAJAJAJA...¡Qué pasada, este agujero ya no tiene control ni vergüenza!


----------



## Red Star (20 Feb 2021)

q-tip dijo:


> no será simplemente el tema de que "aceptan el pago con btc"?? que va a través de una wallet de esas.. hace unos días le dieron bastante bombo a ese tema.



No lo sé. Estaba en otro proyecto, es un crack de la programación. Lo asignaron a un proyecto secreto relacionado con finanzas. Es lo que me ha dicho.

Eso unido a que compró bitcoins hace poco tiempo, me hace pensar que esas finanzas se refieren a Bitcoin. Él habrá comprado bitcoins porque sabe que si su empresa los está comprando o va a usar Bitcoin para algo, eso querrá decir que subirán de precio o al menos son una himbersión sensata.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Cuándo vas a crear un hilo de memes? 

Ya está todo el mundo con los laser eyes en twitter y los nocoiners preguntando


----------



## stuka (20 Feb 2021)

*“Agua pasada no mueve molino”*



-¿*El* Bitcoin es el tulipán del siglo XXI?......SÍ.

…Porque aunque los medios oficiales absorban la tecnología, los bitcoños seguirán siendo humo. El dólar es mierda, pero lo defienden muchos portaviones (que se lo pregunten a tito Sadam). Cuando las élites decidan el fin de la fiesta, nadie –NADIE- protegerá al bitcoño.

-¿*Es* un medio cómodo, fácil y “entendible” para los miles de millones de gente “normal” para el día a día?...NO.

…Los complicados temas inmobiliarios o contributivos te lo llevan notarios, abogados o gestores. Pero el Bitcoño está en medio de la selva. De hecho, en este agujero, ante las puntiagudas orejas de Hacienda, sólo recomiendan irse por patas a un shithole. Muy sencillo todo…

-¿*Si* uno lo hubiera sabido habría entrado hace años?...SÍ.

...…Y si la chica insulsa que conocí se hubiera transformado en una especie de Ava Gardner, *ahora *me la hubiera follado como si no existiera un mañana.

-¿*Puedes* saber cuándo explotará la mierda siendo un mindundi?...NO.

-¿*Puedes* arriesgar mil euretes sin suicidarte?...SÍ.

-¿*Te* vas a hacer rico con eso a estas alturas?...NO......Pero podrías tener problemas con la puta Hacienda...por cuatro perras.

-¿*Vas *a apostar –ahora- al rojo el grueso de tu patrimonio?...NO.

-¿*Aquellas* mierdas filosóficas de frikis antisistema que nos iban a liberar del yugo bancario perduran hoy en día?...NO.

…La cosa se ha convertido en una mierda para especular y dar el pelotazo, como los palilleros de la burbuja inmobiliaria. En eso ha quedado todo.



*¿Repetiría mi vida si tuviera ahora veinte años?...¿Y a dónde conduce pensar en eso? 
A esto se le conoce como "serrar el serrín".*


Tanto para los que “están dentro” (con calderilla) como para los que están fuera…lo cierto es que para la inmensa mayoría nuestra vida es un erial con pocas expectativas de mejorar…y con grandes posibilidades de empeorar. Con o sin criptos.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PD: Para los que alegan la "solidez" de los años de vida del bitcoño…el que no conoce la historia está condenado a repetirla.



“Afinsa*_ era un grupo empresarial español especializado en la inversión en sellos y otros bienes tangibles*. Fue fundada en* *1980* por Albertino de Figueiredo, un portugués residente en África. _*(jajajaja...todo muy "sólido", aunque al menos ese tipo existió, no como el japo que nadie ha visto)*

_Operaba en varios mercados de Europa, Asia y Estados Unidos. Tenía sucursales en varias ciudades, entre ellas Barcelona, Vigo, Valladolid, Lisboa, Londres y París. A finales de 2004 Afinsa tenía un centenar de oficinas, 2.600 empleados y cerca de 143 mil clientes. Su volumen de negocios de ese año fue de 542 millones de euros y las ganancias ascendían 51 millones de euros, aunque tras su interveción se determinó que su pasivo exigible con sus clientes era de más de 1700 millones de euros.

*En **2006** fue intervenida judicialmente* acusada de delitos contra la hacienda pública, blanqueo de capitales e insolvencia. Varios de sus directivos fueron condenados a prisión y a pagar 2.574 millones de euros a los 190.022 inversores.”_

Afinsa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


* 1980-2006.....Supera eso, Bitcoño.*




Resulta que los sellos tenían más "solidez", dada su longevidad. Al final es como siempre en esto de los crecepelos...SALID ANTES DEL ALUD.

Bitcoño: el Becerro de Oro.


----------



## Margaret Facher (20 Feb 2021)

Burbis hay una nueva plataforma de trading de criptomonedas, se llama CoinSmart es similar a CoinBase o Binance, y podéis sacaros 200 USD solo con referidos, abre en 3 días, satoshis sanos.

La sede de esta compañía está en Canadá, y puede ser interesante de cara a marcarse un ElRubius

I just joined CoinSmart's Waitlist for Europe.

Si teneis cualquier duda contactadme


----------



## Margaret Facher (20 Feb 2021)

El 10% de lo ahorrado en el banco? El 10% de tu salario mensual cada mes? Te lo pregunto sin troleo


----------



## Max Aub (20 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Por cierto, no lo puedo confirmar, porque no tengo pruebas. Pero tengo un amigo que trabaja en Apple y me ha dicho que está en un proyecto secreto, que no me puede decir de qué va, pero me ha dado a entender que está relacionado con criptomonedas.
> 
> No sé qué tipo de veracidad le puedo dar, pero no me extrañaría que Apple haya comprado, estubiera comprando o estubiera a punto de comprar una buena cantidad de bitcoins.





Red Star dijo:


> Por cierto, no lo puedo confirmar, porque no tengo pruebas. Pero tengo un amigo que trabaja en Apple y me ha dicho que está en un proyecto secreto, que no me puede decir de qué va, pero me ha dado a entender que está relacionado con criptomonedas.
> 
> No sé qué tipo de veracidad le puedo dar, pero no me extrañaría que Apple haya comprado, estubiera comprando o estubiera a punto de comprar una buena cantidad de bitcoins.



Se agradece la info pero qué más da saber o no a ciencia cierta lo que no es sino puro sentido común de como se van a desarrollar los acontecimientos ? Una vez que ha entrado Tesla, el que lo hagan Apple, Amazon, etc es simple cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Maxos (20 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> *“Agua pasada no mueve molino”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás delante de una revolución y un cambio de modelo económico y de intercambio de información, algo parecido a los inicios de Internet.

El Bitcoin está pensado para que se "proteja a sí mismo", usando la teoría de juegos para que sean sus propios usuarios y mineros los que lo protejan. Pueden prohibir el intercambio entre fiat y BTC, como ya han hecho en otros países, y lo que ha provocado es que en esos países el BTC sea más caro.
La complejidad la pone Hacienda, no el BTC, y es algo que ocurre con cualquier activo o negocio. Lo que lo diferencia es que esos modelos llevan años y tanto Hacienda como las gestoras o notarios saben como hacer el papeleo. Hay países que ponen las cosas mucho más fáciles que este estercolero.
Que haya quien lo usa para especular no quiere decir que aquellas "mierdas filosóficas frikis" no sigan a día de hoy.

Luego lo comparas con Afinsa, que era un esquema ponzi, BTC es un mercado libre. Se podría decir que son justo lo contrario.
De lo que hay que salir antes del alud es del dinero fiat. Que curiosamente este sí sigue un esquema piramidal, con los Bancos Centrales a la cabeza, luego bancos comerciales y de inversion, luego grandes empresas... y así hasta llegar al ciudadano de a pie.


Maxos dijo:


> Ilustremos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 577300
> 
> 
> El dinero fiat ha muerto.


----------



## stuka (20 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Estás delante de una revolución y un cambio de modelo económico y de intercambio de información, algo parecido a los inicios de Internet.
> 
> El Bitcoin está pensado para que se "proteja a sí mismo", usando la teoría de juegos para que sean sus propios usuarios y mineros los que lo protejan. Pueden prohibir el intercambio entre fiat y BTC, como ya han hecho en otros países, y lo que ha provocado es que en esos países el BTC sea más caro.
> La complejidad la pone Hacienda, no el BTC, y es algo que ocurre con cualquier activo o negocio. Lo que lo diferencia es que esos modelos llevan años y tanto Hacienda como las gestoras o notarios saben como hacer el papeleo. Hay países que ponen las cosas mucho más fáciles que este estercolero.
> ...




Lo cierto es que cuando venga el anticristo, los sectarios os vais a cambiar la piel como las serpientes y negaréis tres veces a Cristo.

Se empezarán a escuchar voces como un eco en el desierto…”yo no metí un céntimo”…”saqué mil millones en el último minuto”…”ya se sabía que era una estafa”…

Lo de siempre durante miles de años. Qué aburrido.


----------



## Maxos (20 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Lo cierto es que cuando venga el anticristo, los sectarios os vais a cambiar la piel como las serpientes y negaréis tres veces a Cristo.
> 
> Se empezarán a escuchar voces como un eco en el desierto…”yo no metí un céntimo”…”saqué mil millones en el último minuto”…”ya se sabía que era una estafa”…
> 
> Lo de siempre durante miles de años. Qué aburrido.



Por el hilo ya han pasado otros como tu advirtiéndonos de la estafa.
Ya no se ven por aquí, el tiempo dará o quitará la razón, pero mi consejo es que te salgas de la estafa del fiat y todo lo que se mantiene gracias a la impresora antes de que reviente del todo. Luego vendrán los lloros, como ha ocurrido durante miles de años.


----------



## Red Star (20 Feb 2021)

10 años advirtiéndonos de la estafa de Bitcoin, de que es un timo piramidal, un esquema ponzi, de que los bobiernos lo van a prohibir... Y ya vale 55K, es dinero de curso legal en Japón, hay exchanges regulados en multitud de países, empresas gordas y fondos de inversión están metidos... etc.

Y todavía siguen estos pobres diablos erre que erre haciendo el gilipollas advirtiéndonos de no sé qué catástrofe de que lo van a prohibir, de que va a valer cero, de que lloraremos y querremos que el bobierno nos indemnice. En fin, no se puede ser más subnormal. Ya sólo con que en Japón sea dinero de curso legal desde el 2017 debería hacer recapacitar a cualquiera de estos mendrugos e indigentes mentales antes de decir tonterías. Se ve que no son capaces de analizar la realidad desde una óptica objetiva. Están fatal de la cabeza. Pero no me extraña que haya gente así en este foro, habiendo tantos usuarios que demuestran día sí y día también su retraso mental defendiendo, entre otras subnormalidades, el terraplanismo.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mas ostias tenia que haberles dado a los lingotillos.
> 
> Los pisos son mi unica buena inversion, años llevo sin trabajar gracias a ellos y asi quiero seguir.
> 
> De los pisos no hablo con chortinas, imagina que un dia se me queda una embarazada empiezan los pisos a volar, prefiero inventar cualquier otra cosa y no hablar de ellos, veo que os falta cultura palillera.



Si señor, tú tomas buenas precauciones con el sexo, nunca dices dónde vives.


----------



## Red Star (20 Feb 2021)

La principal razón de que Bitcoin no haya recibido una fiera oposición a muerte por parte de los países occidentales, y no se haya prohibido su uso, es porque en la mayoría de estos países los bancos centrales no están sujetos al control directo del gobierno y no son, tampoco, propiedad del estado, sino que son más que otra cosa entes privados disfrazados de instituciones públicas. Incluso el BCE es propiedad de los bancos centrales de los países de la UE que están en el euro. Y algunos de esos bancos centrales son privados, al igual que la Reserva Federal. A los estados, a fin de cuentas, dado que muchos de ellos no tienen ahora mismo soberanía sobre su moneda, siempre les interesa que ésta se devalúe para diluir sus deudas, lo cual hace más fácil la vida de los políticos a costa de los ahorradores. Los banqueros está claro que presionan a los políticos, pero "oficialmente" no son sus jefes y por tanto no pueden darles órdenes directas. Los políticos siempre pueden actuar en cierta medida fuera del guión en pos de sus intereses cortoplacistas.

Es en los países en donde el banco central es propiedad del estado, o en donde el estado tiene soberanía sobre su moneda, en donde ha habido oposición al Bitcoin y prohibiciones.

De todas formas, los banqueros no han actuado a tiempo para parar esto porque lo han subestimado y ya hace tiempo que se ha llegado a un punto en el que no se puede controlar, porque el que lo prohiba lo único que va a conseguir es que su economía esté en desventaja en el futuro con respecto a las de los países en donde no se haya prohibido.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> La principal razón de que Bitcoin no haya recibido una fiera oposición a muerte por parte de los países occidentales, y no se haya prohibido su uso, es porque en la mayoría de estos países los bancos centrales no están sujetos al control directo del gobierno y no son, tampoco, propiedad del estado, sino que son más que otra cosa entes privados disfrazados de instituciones públicas. Incluso el BCE es propiedad de los bancos centrales de los países de la UE que están en el euro. Y algunos de esos bancos centrales son privados, al igual que la Reserva Federal. A los estados, a fin de cuentas, dado que muchos de ellos no tienen ahora mismo soberanía sobre su moneda, siempre les interesa que se devalúe para diluir sus deudas, lo cual hace más fácil la vida de los políticos a costa de los ahorradores. Los banqueros está claro que presionan a los políticos, pero "oficialmente" no son sus jefes y por tanto no pueden darles órdenes directas. Los políticos siempre pueden actuar en cierta medida fuera del guión en pos de sus intereses cortoplacistas.
> 
> Es en los países en donde el banco central es propiedad del estado, o en donde el estado tiene soberanía sobre su moneda, en donde ha habido oposición al Bitcoin y prohibiciones.
> 
> De todas formas, los banqueros no han actuado a tiempo para parar esto porque lo han subestimado y ya hace tiempo que se ha llegado a un punto en el que no se puede controlar, porque el que lo prohiba lo único que va a conseguir es que su economía esté en desventaja en el futuro con respecto a las de los países en donde no se haya prohibido.



De cualquier manera se confunden términos.
Prohibir su uso no significa que sea ilegal.

Rusia el año pasado declaró legal el BTC. Pero prohibió su uso en todo su territorio. Al igual que está prohibido usar dólares, euros o libras en toda la Federación Rusa (lo cuál no impide que el dolar se siga usando a todo trapo en el país).

Esto también ocurre en España con el dolar...la libra...el rublo...todas son legales, pero está prohibido usarlas en España.
Por eso existen las tarjetas de debito o crédito. Puedes usar la tuya en Tailandia o en Canadá. Aunque tu cuenta sea española o finlandesa.

Lo mismo ocurrirá con BTC. En cualquier país pagarás con btc...convertido a la moneda nacional. 
Esto no lo logran entender los nocoiners; supongo que porque en la doritocueva de albacete, siempre pagan con euros al pedir los doritos.


----------



## Red Star (20 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> De cualquier manera se confunden términos.
> Prohibir su uso no significa que sea ilegal.
> 
> Rusia el año pasado declaró legal el BTC. Pero prohibió su uso en todo su territorio. Al igual que está prohibido usar dólares, euros o libras en toda la Federación Rusa (lo cuál no impide que el dolar se siga usando a todo trapo en el país).
> ...



Es decir, la tentencia está permitida, pero no su uso como medio de pago.


----------



## ruber et impius (20 Feb 2021)

Es tan útil que lo es también para ellos, para los que están gobernando el FIAT. Con una mano le dan a la impresora y con otra se cubren con BTC, sin mancharse con cosas que dejan rastro o que son complejas de guardar, como el oro.


----------



## ruber et impius (20 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Es decir, la tentencia está permitida, pero no su uso como medio de pago.



Permiten el pago, pero por las pasarelas y a las tarjetas que ellos digan. 
La tenencia es solo alegal. Si montas un negocio solo-crypto se te cae el pelo, pero por ningunear la moneda local, no por tenencia.


----------



## _______ (20 Feb 2021)

@Burbujerofc 

Pues eso, que si alguien por muchos millones que tenga aunque sean 500 trillones, si se perdió el tren el bitcoin aunque 500 trillones sea más que el market cap de bitcoin... Jamás podrá tener tantos BTC como los frikis UE compraron o minaron cientos de miles

ESO ES LO QUE MÁS LES JODE COMO BITCOIN SE IMPONGA COMO RESERVA MUNDIAL, porque habrá gente que no era nadie que pasará a cortar el bacalao. 

Cuantos BTC puede haber a la venta? Aunque los rotschid pusieran todo su dinero para comprar no podrían comprar todos los que quisieran


Cuantos BTC hay de media a la venta si es que se puede estimar?


----------



## _______ (20 Feb 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Es tan útil que lo es también para ellos, para los que están gobernando el FIAT. Con una mano le dan a la impresora y con otra se cubren con BTC, sin mancharse con cosas que dejan rastro o que son complejas de guardar, como el oro.



Me remito a mi anterior post, con el engaño del Fiat y el robo del oro llevan siglos, pero ahora si el BTC se establece comore reserva mundial, LO QUE MÁS LES JODE es que nunca tendran tantos BTC como los frikis que minaron o compraron al principio, y esos pasarán a, cortar MUUUUCHO BACALAAAOO entiendes? 

Eso es lo que más les jode, que tios que nunca han sido nada, serán los más ricos del mundo


----------



## Seronoser (20 Feb 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Permiten el pago, pero por las pasarelas y a las tarjetas que ellos digan.
> La tenencia es solo alegal. Si montas un negocio solo-crypto se te cae el pelo, pero por ningunear la moneda local, no por tenencia.



No, la tenencia no es alegal. Es legal en los países que ya han legislado, como Rusia.
Igual que es legal y no alegal, tener oro, o plata o cromos de la liga. Pero no está permitido comprar gasolina con oro, plata o cromos de la liga.


----------



## ruber et impius (20 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, la tenencia no es alegal. Es legal en los países que ya han legislado, como Rusia.
> Igual que es legal y no alegal, tener oro, o plata o cromos de la liga. Pero no está permitido comprar gasolina con oro, plata o cromos de la liga.



No puede ser "legal" nunca. Las matemáticas no son de nadie. O lo ignoran (alegal) o lo atacan dentro de sus posibilidades. 
Pero bueno, en realidad es solo semántica, no pretendía sugerir ningún criterio, puedes llamarlo así. 

El oro tiene presencia física dentro de las fronteras de un país y le puede afectar eso de que todo lo del país es de sus bandarras nacionales que tanto abunda en las constituciones.


----------



## cabot (20 Feb 2021)

Si cuando leas esto lo haces con tu cuerpo físico, con tus ojos físicos en cara física de pardillo, piensa que el solecito que entra por la ventana no te lo van a poder robar estos timadores. No está formado por algoritmos, tampoco el jardín, ni el huertecito, ni las lechugas. Tu salud y la de tu familia. Alimentos y espacio vital. Eso es lo que tiene valor y siempre lo tendrá. Está en tu ADN, y aunque nos quieran hacer creer que es mejor un mundo virtual, que consume absurda e insaciablemente recursos, basta no mirar al monstruo para que se desvanezca. 
Todos estos timadores que insisten "To the moon", "Vamos a romper la barrera de los 55.000" , etc, necesitan que sigas trabajando para ellos. Pero tu trabajo es bien físico, aunque su mundo sea en teoría virtual. 
Ya se encargaran ellos, en algún momento, de convertir los algoritmos en tierras cultivables, recursos minerales, etc.
No existe nada más que lo físico, pardillos. Es lo que buscamos todos, unos con más éxito que otros. Que sí, que sigas remando, qué remedio. Pero rema para tí, no para el timador de turno.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Si cuando leas esto lo haces con tu cuerpo físico, con tus ojos físicos en cara física de pardillo, piensa que el solecito que entra por la ventana no te lo van a poder robar estos timadores. No está formado por algoritmos, tampoco el jardín, ni el huertecito, ni las lechugas. Tu salud y la de tu familia. Alimentos y espacio vital. Eso es lo que tiene valor y siempre lo tendrá. Está en tu ADN, y aunque nos quieran hacer creer que es mejor un mundo virtual, que consume absurda e insaciablemente recursos, basta no mirar al monstruo para que se desvanezca.
> Todos estos timadores que insisten "To the moon", "Vamos a romper la barrera de los 55.000" , etc, necesitan que sigas trabajando para ellos. Pero tu trabajo es bien físico, aunque su mundo sea en teoría virtual.
> Ya se encargaran ellos, en algún momento, de convertir los algoritmos en tierras cultivables, recursos minerales, etc.
> No existe nada más que lo físico, pardillos. Es lo que buscamos todos, unos con más éxito que otros. Que sí, que sigas remando, qué remedio. Pero rema para tí, no para el timador de turno.



Tampoco Google vale nada, como su negocio es de internet no tiene valor. Te recomiendo que inviertas en negocios paco físicos, les está llendo de puta madre.


----------



## Maxos (20 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Si cuando leas esto lo haces con tu cuerpo físico, con tus ojos físicos en cara física de pardillo, piensa que el solecito que entra por la ventana no te lo van a poder robar estos timadores. No está formado por algoritmos, tampoco el jardín, ni el huertecito, ni las lechugas. Tu salud y la de tu familia. Alimentos y espacio vital. Eso es lo que tiene valor y siempre lo tendrá. Está en tu ADN, y aunque nos quieran hacer creer que es mejor un mundo virtual, que consume absurda e insaciablemente recursos, basta no mirar al monstruo para que se desvanezca.
> Todos estos timadores que insisten "To the moon", "Vamos a romper la barrera de los 55.000" , etc, necesitan que sigas trabajando para ellos. Pero tu trabajo es bien físico, aunque su mundo sea en teoría virtual.
> Ya se encargaran ellos, en algún momento, de convertir los algoritmos en tierras cultivables, recursos minerales, etc.
> No existe nada más que lo físico, pardillos. Es lo que buscamos todos, unos con más éxito que otros. Que sí, que sigas remando, qué remedio. *Pero rema para tí, no para el timador de turno.*



Esta frase es demoledora, pero no te das cuenta que es justamente por lo que es necesario Bitcoin o cualquier otro sistema monetario más justo.
Ahora estás remando para obtener humo que pueden imprimir a placer, y solo se benefician los que están arriba de esta estafa piramidal.

Obviamente todo lo que dices tiene valor, no creo que nadie lo niegue. Pero la información también lo tiene.


----------



## cabot (20 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tampoco Google vale nada, como su negocio es de internet no tiene valor. Te recomiendo que inviertas en negocios paco físicos, les está llendo de puta madre.



Ya lo creo que Google vale. Pregúntaselo a los negocios físicos que consiguen clientes físicos a través de su buscador. Lo demás, humo.
Esto es como el perro que cinco vueltas antes de acostarse. Otro da siete y otro nueve, pero al final, se acuesta.


----------



## cabot (20 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Esta frase es demoledora, pero no te das cuenta que es justamente por lo que es necesario Bitcoin o cualquier otro sistema monetario más justo.
> Ahora estás remando para obtener humo que pueden imprimir a placer, y solo se benefician los que están arriba de esta estafa piramidal.
> 
> Obviamente todo lo que dices tiene valor, no creo que nadie lo niegue. Pero la información también lo tiene.



Pero a ver, ¿qué es lo justo? ¿evadir impuestos? ¿opacidad fiscal? A mi me parece que lo justo es que el Estado sea justo, y eso no se consigue con una criptomoneda sino con una revolución política. 
Desde luego que este sistema capitalista es una estafa piramidal, pero sistemas como el que propone Bitcoin son un "sálvese quién pueda" aún peor.


----------



## _______ (20 Feb 2021)

*57k*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Feb 2021)

Un nuevo sistema monetario "más justo", por definición, nunca puede imponerse por la fuerza a sus usuarios.


----------



## Maxos (20 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Pero a ver, ¿qué es lo justo? ¿evadir impuestos? ¿opacidad fiscal? A mi me parece que lo justo es que el Estado sea justo, y eso no se consigue con una criptomoneda sino con una revolución política.
> Desde luego que este sistema capitalista es una estafa piramidal, pero sistemas como el que propone Bitcoin son un "sálvese quién pueda" aún peor.



Lo justo es que el dinero por el que trabajas no lo pueda imprimir alguien dándole a un botón. Exactamente lo que has dicho en el mensaje anterior, pero te confundes de enemigo. No hace falta irse a evadir impuestos, pero estos podrían ser más bajos, no el robo actual.
Lo que tu ves un "sálvese quién pueda", otros vemos libertad.
Si un banco quiebra tu sigues con tus bitcoin, sin necesidad de rescatarlo no sea que pierdas tu dinero. ¿Ves el sinsentido? Quiebra otro, pero se le tiene que rescatar para que no seas tu el que se quede sin dinero.

¿Como esperas que haya una revolución política? ¿Votando?  La historia demuestra que no.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2021)

¿60 k en las próximas horas/días o k ase?


----------



## veismuler (20 Feb 2021)

Pues yo tengo una pregunta por si alguien me la quisiera contestar dando las gracias de antemano.... He oído el comentario de que los bancos centrales podrían usar el bitcoin primero atesorandolo en secreto para luego reventar en una burbuja y hacernos tragar sus monedas digitales.. alguien podría aclarar algo este tema...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> Pues yo tengo una pregunta por si alguien me la quisiera contestar dando las gracias de antemano.... He oído el comentario de que los bancos centrales podrían usar el bitcoin primero atesorandolo en secreto para luego reventar en una burbuja y hacernos tragar sus monedas digitales.. alguien podría aclarar algo este tema...



El 90% de los bitcoñitos ya está minado y en manos de particulares, aunque quieran atesorarlo solo pueden hacerse con un 10%.


----------



## Maxos (20 Feb 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> Pues yo tengo una pregunta por si alguien me la quisiera contestar dando las gracias de antemano.... He oído el comentario de que los bancos centrales podrían usar el bitcoin primero atesorandolo en secreto para luego reventar en una burbuja y hacernos tragar sus monedas digitales.. alguien podría aclarar algo este tema...



Sin ser experto puede que cometieran alguna ilegalidad, no conozco las condiciones para comprar activos, pero creo que deben comunicarlo.
A parte de eso, si lo hacen no dejaría ser otra de tantas que el bitcoin se revaloriza un 1000% para luego caer un 80%. De momento aquí estamos. Además que gracias a eso conseguirían que más gente comprara BTC barato, cosa que les restaría poder.


----------



## Al-paquia (20 Feb 2021)

El pronóstico del tiempo prevé fuertes tormentas de nocoiners cayendo de construcciones altas, los 60K suponen un límite psicológico no rebasable por muchos egos frágiles.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Si cuando leas esto lo haces con tu cuerpo físico, con tus ojos físicos en cara física de pardillo, piensa que el solecito que entra por la ventana no te lo van a poder robar estos timadores. No está formado por algoritmos, tampoco el jardín, ni el huertecito, ni las lechugas. Tu salud y la de tu familia. Alimentos y espacio vital. Eso es lo que tiene valor y siempre lo tendrá. Está en tu ADN, y aunque nos quieran hacer creer que es mejor un mundo virtual, que consume absurda e insaciablemente recursos, basta no mirar al monstruo para que se desvanezca.
> Todos estos timadores que insisten "To the moon", "Vamos a romper la barrera de los 55.000" , etc, necesitan que sigas trabajando para ellos. Pero tu trabajo es bien físico, aunque su mundo sea en teoría virtual.
> Ya se encargaran ellos, en algún momento, de convertir los algoritmos en tierras cultivables, recursos minerales, etc.
> No existe nada más que lo físico, pardillos. Es lo que buscamos todos, unos con más éxito que otros. Que sí, que sigas remando, qué remedio. Pero rema para tí, no para el timador de turno.




Todos estos "timadores" que tú dices son los mismos que ya decían lo mismo cuando bitcoin estaba a $20. Y lo llevan repitiendo, cuando estaba a $100, a $1000 y a $20.000

Ahora estamos casi a $60.000

Explícame en que consiste esta estafa porque no lo acabo de entender.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El 90% de los bitcoñitos ya está minado y en manos de particulares, aunque quieran atesorarlo solo pueden hacerse con un 10%.



También pueden comprarlos. Todos tenemos un precio.


----------



## tolomeo (20 Feb 2021)

Si Bitcoin triunfa los bancos centrales están fucked.
Yo creo que su única opción es la fuerza, la guerra.

Pero imaginar a los satánicos estos echando bilis , por no poder controlar a su antojo Bitcoin como hacen con todo el resto de cosas del mundo, me produce un placer difícil de describir.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Feb 2021)

Estamos luchando contra el sector bancario, una de las industrias con más poder y dinero de todo el mundo. 

Que nadie piense que se van a dejar derrotar sin ofrecer resistencia.


----------



## Roninn (20 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Estamos luchando contra el sector bancario, una de las industrias con más poder y dinero de todo el mundo.
> 
> Que nadie piense que se van a dejar derrotar sin ofrecer resistencia.



Sinceramente creo que esta guerra la ganamos a finales de 2020.

Los bancos centrales y sus monedas digitales se convertiran en el banco retail de los ciudadanos y a la banca tradicional solo le queda reconvertirse a custodios de criptos y vender servicios defi a los minoristas.

The game is fucking over. Solo queda recoger los frutos


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


>



Atrás quedaron los tiempos de paridad con la *onza de oro*.


----------



## barborico (20 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Pero a ver, ¿qué es lo justo? ¿evadir impuestos? ¿opacidad fiscal? A mi me parece que lo justo es que el Estado sea justo, y eso no se consigue con una criptomoneda sino con una revolución política.
> Desde luego que este sistema capitalista es una estafa piramidal, pero sistemas como el que propone Bitcoin son un "sálvese quién pueda" aún peor.



Eso se consigue con una criptomoneda y no con una revolución política (de las cuales curiosamente solo "triunfan" las que son "patrocinadas", ya me entiendes):


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Se huele la caquita del BCE hasta aquí... 

¿Qué es el bitcóin?

El bitcóin se considera una moneda virtual. Pero, ¿qué es y qué implicaciones tiene para las monedas reales?

En esencia, es una unidad de valor digital que puede ser intercambiada electrónicamente. No tiene existencia física. Su creación y seguimiento se hacen mediante una red de ordenadores utilizando complejas fórmulas matemáticas, y no a través de una única autoridad u organización.

Por tanto, virtual, sí, pero moneda, no. ¿Por qué no?

No tiene respaldo

No lo emite una autoridad pública central. Si usted tiene, por ejemplo, un billete de 10€, el BCE le garantiza su derecho a pagar con él en cualquier lugar de la zona del euro. Pero nadie le asegura su derecho a usar el bitcóin ni trabaja para mantener su valor estable.

No es un medio de pago generalmente aceptado

Si el bitcóin fuera una moneda, tendría que poder usarse en cualquier parte. Pero, en realidad, hay muy pocos sitios que aceptan bitcoines y, donde se aceptan, las operaciones son lentas y costosas.

Los usuarios no están protegidos

Existe el riesgo de que los piratas informáticos roben bitcoines, en cuyo caso, no hay protección legal.

Su volatilidad es muy elevada
Si no es una moneda, entonces ¿qué es?
Una moneda debe ser un depósito de valor fiable, es decir, los ciudadanos deben tener la certeza de que con el dinero que tienen hoy podrán comprar aproximadamente las mismas cosas mañana o dentro de un año. El bitcóin no es estable. Su valor se ha disparado y ha descendido vertiginosamente en el espacio de pocos días.

El bitcóin es un activo especulativo. Dicho de otro modo, es una apuesta para obtener un beneficio, pero con el riesgo de perder lo invertido.

¿Prohibirá el BCE el bitcóin?
El BCE no tiene competencia para prohibir ni para regular el bitcóin ni otras criptomonedas. No obstante, considerando la falta de protección del consumidor, es importante tomar precauciones.

¿Qué es el bitcóin?

DEP Nocoiners


----------



## Porestar (20 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Se huele la caquita del BCE hasta aquí...
> 
> ¿Qué es el bitcóin?
> 
> ...



Me han convencido, además lo mismo aplica al metal, así que los bancos centrales ya pueden ir sacando el oro, que lo vendan a lo Solbes ahora que está tirado.


----------



## INE (20 Feb 2021)

Cuanto peor hablan los mass media sobre algo menos caso hay que hacerles. Ley infalible.


----------



## tolomeo (20 Feb 2021)

Si Bitcoin se impone no va hacer falta cambiar a sucio fiat


----------



## KFJKLL (20 Feb 2021)

Necesito una token que haga algo en el tema de la prostitución, que amplíe el mercado, que haga que ellas te envien un mensajin a ti.


----------



## calaminox (20 Feb 2021)

Yo en 2019 en enero empeze ahorrando 50-50...con DCA y en la caida del corona doble...de momento llevo un x7...y espero siga así...


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



Buenísimo episodio.

En el foro hay alguno de esos que van de libertarios y siguen sin entender bitcoin...


----------



## MIP (20 Feb 2021)

Tendrían que subir el precio todo lo que pidan los vendedores, y más.

Porque si no, no van a encontrar suficientes a la venta.


----------



## INE (20 Feb 2021)

De un grupo de pump&dump:

Big Pump Signal

Dear members,

We will postpone tonight's pump as the market is unstable. A lot of people are expecting Bitcoin to make a big move soon, which causes large sell walls and volatility on the altcoin order books. 

The new details are as follows: 
Exchange: Binance.com
Date: 27-Feb-2021
Time: 9PM GMT


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

¿Recuerdas que tus amigos / familiares / compañeros de trabajo te criticaron cuando Bitcoin costaba $ 100, $ 1000, $ 10000?

Tú tenías razón. Te tomaste el tiempo para entenderlo.

Te mereces esto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Feb 2021)

¿Por que es tan fácil ganar dinero con Bitcoin y casi nadie a pie de calle lo hace?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

Como veis esto, mucha gente habla de una correccion gorda.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Feb 2021)

Dia 5 marzo empieza la correción segun mi modelo. (ya lo dije).

Correcion entre el 12-20%.

entraremos con 5 cifras si Dios quiere.

Hágase, cúmplase!


----------



## Porestar (20 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Dia 5 marzo empieza la correción segun mi modelo. (ya lo dije).
> 
> Correcion entre el 12-20%.
> 
> ...



Ojalá, voy preparando billetes.
¿Cuanto afectaría a cosas como cardano y polka?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Dia 5 marzo empieza la correción segun mi modelo. (ya lo dije).
> 
> Correcion entre el 12-20%.
> 
> ...




En esa correccion bajaria mucho mas de ese 20% para luego rebotar hasta que se quede a ese 20% no ?


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## Curiosity (21 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Por que es tan fácil ganar dinero con Bitcoin y casi nadie a pie de calle lo hace?



Muy sencillo, no les llega demasiado y lo que les llega está manipulado o escrito por ignorantes, yo llevo años viendo lo que la "prensa" tradicional publica y es siempre lo mismo, que si los bitcoins, que si burbuja, que si lavado de dinero, volatil, chiringuito financiero..¿la consecuencia de esto? Pues que España se quedará atrás como en casi todo, con impuestos contra la inovación y contra la tecnología y la gente engañada..cualquiera puede poner bitcoin en el buscador de expansión o el economista y ver las noticias de los últimos 24 meses, ahí verás la respuesta a tu pregunta.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

¿Cuándo me voy a hacer multimillonario con Bitcoin?
Creo que pocas preguntas se merecen una patada en la boca, pero esta es una de ellas a día de hoy.


----------



## Red Star (21 Feb 2021)

Queréis ser la langostada de 2050?: Comprad Bitcoin


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Queréis ser la langostada de 2050?: Comprad Bitcoin



Menudo bait. 

En serio, hay foreros con los que es absurdo debatir. 







Bendita paciencia tenéis algunos...


----------



## Red Star (21 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Menudo bait.
> 
> En serio, hay foreros con los que es absurdo debatir.
> 
> ...



Bueno, creo que el chaval ha aportado su granito de arena. Si no se van a hacer millonarios, al menos puede que alguien se pueda pagar la jubilación.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, creo que el chaval ha aportado su granito de arena. Si no se van a hacer millonarios, al menos puede que alguien se pueda pagar la jubilación.



No lo decía por el forero que ha abierto el hilo en cuestión... Mi error por no especificar. 

Lo decía por los otros 2 que han entrado a hacer el ridículo


----------



## Red Star (21 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No lo decía por el forero que ha abierto el hilo en cuestión... Mi error por no especificar.
> 
> Lo decía por los otros 2 que han entrado a hacer el ridículo



Ya, ya, me refiero a lo de "menudo bait". Suponía que te refierías a clickbait.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2021)

Estan pegando un bajonazo las shitcoin desde esta mañana que parecian tirar para arriba,

A que se debe esto, 

Voy siguiendo YFI, cuando se equipara al bitcoin es que bitcoin va a tirar para arriba pero esta vez YFI ha pegado un bajonazo gordo, luego se ha repuesto un poco pero sigue a la baja.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (21 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como veis esto, mucha gente habla de una correccion gorda.



Mejor, compraré mas.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Se huele la caquita del BCE hasta aquí...



Kakita del BCE ? Aún con la pinícula rebolusionaria 236.0 ? ...a estas alturas ? ( lo de robinjudiano ya ni lo uso, k fíjate si es tópica la treta k ya hasta me han birláo el copyright pa´otros ejercicios de nobles causas liberaóras de los pueblos oprimíos y tóa esa patraña - rebolusiones "populares" con las k se forran elementos como BlackRock, por ejemplo, cágate lorito -)

Sin el trillón y medio crypto - y subiendo - los centralbanksters estarían durmiendo a chutes de somníferos y acumulando macarrones antes del triplicáo de precio de cada lunes. Y mamándose reweltas callejeras en cada rincón del mundo.

Por el contrario, esos henemijos tuyos abren la impresora a la plebe poniéndole chekes en casa pa´k colaboren a dar gas al invento. Más allá de permitir hace ya más de un decenio k el personal pille plusvis libres de fisco y paja sin el menor esfuerzo. Ellos, la panda de ratas confiscatorias más chorizas k ha parío madre .

Lo k hay k ver es el lugar bajo el sol k crypto tiene en el nuevo sistema ...y un par de otras incógnitas jugosonas aún por definir.


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Kakita del BCE ? Aún con la pinícula rebolusionaria 236.0 ? ...a estas alturas ? ( lo de robinjudiano ya ni lo uso, k fíjate si es tópica la treta k ya hasta me han birláo el copyright pa´otros ejercicios de nobles causas liberaóras de los pueblos oprimíos y tóa esa patraña - rebolusiones "populares" con las k se forran elementos como BlackRock, por ejemplo, cágate lorito -)
> 
> Sin el trillón y medio crypto - y subiendo - los centralbanksters estarían durmiendo a chutes de somníferos y acumulando macarrones antes del triplicáo de precio de cada lunes. Y mamándose reweltas callejeras en cada rincón del mundo.
> 
> ...



cryptos, bitcoin es el nuevo sistema, que no te enteras muchacho


----------



## Red Star (21 Feb 2021)

Brote verde: - Oro en la superficie de Marte (Captado por el rover Curiosity)


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> cryptos, bitcoin es el nuevo sistema, que no te enteras muchacho



JOJOJO...otro tonto a las zrí. 

Va, ilumínanos, pomperillo. Y así le das vidilla a este hilo patxanga más pastelero y precocináo k un puto telediario ...y k desgraciadamente le mete mano a cualkier cosa menos a BTC.


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> JOJOJO...otro tonto a las zrí.
> 
> Va, ilumínanos, pomperillo. Y así le das vidilla a este hilo patxanga más pastelero y precocináo k un puto telediario ...y k desgraciadamente le mete mano a cualkier cosa menos a BTC.



Estas acabado muerto de hambre

Muerto en vida


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Estas acabado muerto de hambre
> 
> Muerto en vida



Era de suponer, otro waltrapas a dos velas y más papista k el papa.

No tienes puta idea de ké es BTC y probablemente tampoco tengas una puta mierda en la saca...txerto, bambino ?

En fin...yo te reitero la invitación , k entiendo obligado un talante positifo pa´l hilo : Alguna exposición sesuda sobre el escenario actual o futuro de BTC más allá de la línea oficial de adhominems gilichorras y tiradas de pisto de presunto triunfadóh ? ...porke ahí, ganábamos tóax y hoyga, bienvenida sería... ( y a mí, tó lo demás, me importa una puta mierda, la verdá ).


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Era de suponer, otro waltrapas a dos velas y más papista k el papa.
> 
> No tienes puta idea de ké es BTC y probablemente tampoco tengas una puta mierda en la saca...txerto, bambino ?
> 
> En fin...yo te reitero la invitación , k entiendo obligado un talante positifo pa´l hilo : Alguna exposición sesuda sobre el escenario actual o futuro de BTC más allá de la línea oficial de adhominems gilichorras y tiradas de pisto de presunto triunfadóh ? ...porke ahí, ganábamos tóax y hoyga, bienvenida sería... ( y a mí, tó lo demás, me importa una puta mierda, la verdá ).



Que te Pires de aquí gilipollas que haces el ridículo cojones


----------



## INE (21 Feb 2021)

$57.656


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Que te Pires de aquí gilipollas que haces el ridículo cojones



Vaya, vaya...y cómo es k no disfrutas de k yo solita me ponga en mi sitio, medio satoshi ? 

Zámpate tu bocata de mierda ganada a pulso por enteráo y en adelante, tantea los charcos. Y si no empujas el hilo, txapa la bocaza, anda...k ésto no es tu puto diario de Patricia.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> $57.656



Otra onzita pa´la saca... 

Piano piano si va lontano & seguimos para bingo...


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

Claro claro jajajajjjjajajja


----------



## calaminox (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Otra onzita pa´la saca...
> 
> Piano piano si va lontano & seguimos para bingo...



Que combinacion numerica es para vos...Bingo ? 555K € 2000000M €..


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Que combinacion numerica es para vos...Bingo ? 555K € 2000000M €..



Pues me la pela, mirusté. Soy de letras - y ya ves el resultáo - y los AT "solucionatodo" me la bufan , k con el toro mecánico bitcoñero, se va a pelear Cristo. Contar con los dedos manda.

Gota a gota...y hasta el año 4000 si hace falta. Pero regalar...va a ser k ni lo uno ni lo otro.

Hasta otro cruce como el del año pasáo, relikia bárbara en barbecho y tól mundo es weno...k no come pan. Y atento este año a las exigencias de físico de Basilea III y la entrada de metal tokenizado inminente en el ranking crypto, k STABLE coins FIAT es un puto oximoron y ahí hay tajada ( k Tether está mú mayor ya , pero mueve al día casi como el resto del top10 junto, BTC y ETH incluídos. Viruta en mayúsculas ).

En fin...prisas, pa´los toreros chungos. Pinza antifiat rules !!!


----------



## calaminox (21 Feb 2021)

Yo terngo 11 bitcoins menos por culpa de una rubia natural las castañas se conforman con 1...tenía que haberlo sabido antes Cabrooooones haberme avisado en 2015


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Brote verde: - Oro en la superficie de Marte (Captado por el rover Curiosity)



Lo que le faltaba al oro, que marte esté petado del metal dorado.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo que le faltaba al oro, que marte esté petado del metal dorado.



A ver... ...pero éso lo dices de verdá o solo estás despistadillo ?

Hay un hilo por ahí con ese trolleo de parvulario...pero los analistos del kinto infierno aún no han dáo el precio de una onza , supuestamente rentable, minada en Marte. Casualidá casualidosa. Por cierto, tampoco de cuándo esa operativa sería factible. Casualidades again.

Tienes idea de ese precio de agresiva oferta del LIDL k arruinaría el mercáo ? Porke en Centroamérica , a las puertas del imperio , ya cuesta 1000 y pico pavos.

Trolleo sep...pero de calidá, plís. ( y para curiosetes monetarios sin prejuicios...telita con cómo el Gold está en la mirilla pa´mamarrachadas de este calibre o una reserva fraccionaria de facto k engulle toneladas de fiat calentito a nivel global para controlar el precio mierdifiat como no lo hace ningún otro sector...en fin...vamos a acabar pensando k les molesta!  ).

( Por cierto...perspectivas nutritivas sobre BTC no usamos en el hilo y éso...?).


----------



## kilerz (21 Feb 2021)

Os dáis cuenta que todo el BTC que se mete en GBTC, ETFs ... etc, una vez que entra, no lo pueden sacar?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> A ver... ...pero éso lo dices de verdá o solo estás despistadillo ?
> 
> Hay un hilo por ahí con ese trolleo de parvulario...pero los analistos del kinto infierno aún no han dáo el precio de una onza , supuestamente rentable, minada en Marte. Casualidá casualidosa.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no me parece que a corto plazo sea un problema encontrar oro fuera de la tierra. El problema del oro es más terrenal y se llama Bitcoin.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Para los impresores estas peleas deben ser divertidísimas. El enemigo es el fiat y parece que a algunos se les olvida.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Evidentemente no me parece que a corto plazo sea un problema encontrar oro fuera de la tierra. El problema del oro es más terrenal y se llama Bitcoin.



Y jamás será problema k se encuentre...al menos para su precio...pero wé...eres tú kien lo defiende como una amenaza.

El problema del Oro es BTC ? Eso es interesante desde un punto de vista bitcoñero. Porké lo crees asínn ?


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Para los impresores estas peleas deben ser divertidísimas. El enemigo es el fiat y parece que a algunos se les olvida.



Un henemijo sin media oxtia, vive diox...Hay entubáuos por el timovirus más sanos.

Poca motivaÇao pa´bregadores bizarros.


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Feb 2021)

este escenario parece bastante decente.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Y jamás será problema k se encuentre...al menos para su precio...pero wé...eres tú kien lo defiende como una amenaza.
> 
> El problema del Oro es BTC ? Eso es interesante desde un punto de vista bitcoñero. Porké lo crees asínn ?




Porque el bitcoin es mejor que el oro en todo, más escaso, fungible, transportable, más difícil de falsificar, muchísimo más difícil de confiscar y más difícil de manipular su mercado con bitcoins papel.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Porque el bitcoin es mejor que el oro en todo, más escaso, fungible, transportable, más difícil de falsificar, muchísimo más difícil de confiscar y más difícil de manipular su mercado con bitcoins papel.



Las cualidades monetarias no importan. Son dos productos antagónicos y complementarios.

Os han roído la sesera , a unos con lo del Oro digital...y a otros con lo del crypto tulipán. Hay sobredosis de FUD por ambas partes. Y wena parte de ambas os estáis perdiendo la fiesta.

La pinza antifiat es lo k va a triturar lo k le echen en medio. BTC necesita un "pivote" de Rikeza ( ha usado uno, falaz y contra sus propios konzétos, como Tether ) y al Gold le va de coña una animadora pa´la fiesta. Todo OK.

Wena sociedá, imo...y productiva, vive diox.

Frí llor máind !


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Porque el bitcoin es mejor que el oro en todo, más escaso, fungible, transportable, más difícil de falsificar, muchísimo más difícil de confiscar y más difícil de manipular su mercado con bitcoins papel.



sí sí..... un corte de luz mundial y a tomar por culo el bitcoin y todas las cryptos...... fíjate si es fiable.....


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Un henemijo sin media oxtia, vive diox...Hay entubáuos por el timovirus más sanos.
> 
> Poca motivaÇao pa´bregadores bizarros.



Ojalá pero por ahora mismo al oro lo están pisoteando pese a lo grande que es y a que ellos mismos lo atesoran. Bitcoin siendo aún tan pequeño, tecnológicamente reemplazable por copias, dependiente de la red después de minado, desconocido o mal visto por la borregada televidente follabancos...
Me parece lógico que ante la situación actual algo nuevo y genial como Bitcoin esté subiendo respecto a la clásica reserva física, pero que también lo haga un dólar con la impresora achicharrada demuestra que de media hostia nada.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (21 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> sí sí..... un corte de luz mundial y a tomar por culo el bitcoin y todas las cryptos...... fíjate si es fiable.....



De hecho estas equivocado:
La blockchain se pararia (no se añadirian más bloques mientras no hubiese electricidad) pero el set UTXO y todo el historial con el PoW acumulado se mantendrian (en discos duros o similares), y en cuanto volviese a haber luz la cosa seguiria como si nada.


Ya vas a ver que cuando te enteres un poco más te acaba gustando a ti tambien, no-coiner.


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Las cualidades monetarias no importan. Son dos productos antagónicos y complementarios.
> 
> Os han roído la sesera , a unos con lo del Oro digital...y a otros con lo del crypto tulipán. Hay sobredosis de FUD por ambas partes. Y wena parte de ambas os estáis perdiendo la fiesta.
> 
> ...



Que te larges ya de aquí tontoloscojones


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> este escenario parece bastante decente.



Pero que cojones ::
Si aún no ha, empezado el bull market mendrugos ::
Le falta un 0 porque en diciembre llegará a 1,4 millones


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> De hecho estas equivocado:
> La blockchain se pararia (no se añadirian más bloques mientras no hubiese electricidad) pero el set UTXO y todo el historial con el PoW acumulado se mantendrian (en discos duros o similares), y en cuanto volviese a haber luz la cosa seguiria como si nada.
> 
> 
> Ya vas a ver que cuando te enteres un poco más te acaba gustando a ti tambien, no-coiner.




Sí sí.... me voy corriendo a cambiar mis euros por archivos digitales muy útiles...... 010101011100100111101011010101010101001001


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Sí sí.... me voy corriendo a cambiar mis euros por archivos digitales muy útiles...... 010101011100100111101011010101010101001001



Tus euros jojojo menudo cagarro que tienes encima muchaccho

Celulosa impresa por la que remas como un esclavo y seguirás remando hasta, el último aliento de tu ridícula vida mientras a charos menas langostas se los dan de gratis porque ya, estas tu para remediar y producir para ellos campeón

Jojojo

Leuros dice.. 

Menudo robot biológico estas hecho


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Que te larges ya de aquí tontoloscojones





_______ dijo:


> Pero que cojones ::
> Si aún no ha, empezado el bull market mendrugos ::
> Le falta un 0 porque en diciembre llegará a 1,4 millones



Santo kagarro !

Lo de integrar retardeds es alguna tarea de solidaridá social del hilo o tal ?

En fin...
...como entre media docena de posts no se arrejunta media puta idea...Marchando tonto al ignore, k el arte es largo y la vida, no.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> sí sí..... un corte de luz mundial y a tomar por culo el bitcoin y todas las cryptos...... fíjate si es fiable.....



Menudo escenario, en ese caso más vale el PLOMO.


----------



## Maxos (21 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Sí sí.... me voy corriendo a cambiar mis euros por archivos digitales muy útiles...... 010101011100100111101011010101010101001001



Tendría un paso que fueras metalero, pero decir eso de los euros    
Tus euros también son archivos digitales, controlados por una única entidad.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Kakita del BCE ? Aún con la pinícula rebolusionaria 236.0 ? ...a estas alturas ? ( lo de robinjudiano ya ni lo uso, k fíjate si es tópica la treta k ya hasta me han birláo el copyright pa´otros ejercicios de nobles causas liberaóras de los pueblos oprimíos y tóa esa patraña - rebolusiones "populares" con las k se forran elementos como BlackRock, por ejemplo, cágate lorito -)
> 
> Sin el trillón y medio crypto - y subiendo - los centralbanksters estarían durmiendo a chutes de somníferos y acumulando macarrones antes del triplicáo de precio de cada lunes. Y mamándose reweltas callejeras en cada rincón del mundo.
> 
> ...



En el fondo somos los que mantenemos bitcoin. 

Si la plebe no compra, ya sabes lo que pasa.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> De hecho estas equivocado:
> La blockchain se pararia (no se añadirian más bloques mientras no hubiese electricidad) pero el set UTXO y todo el historial con el PoW acumulado se mantendrian (en discos duros o similares), y en cuanto volviese a haber luz la cosa seguiria como si nada.
> 
> 
> Ya vas a ver que cuando te enteres un poco más te acaba gustando a ti tambien, no-coiner.



Cómo k "cuando volviese a haber luz" ? Ni k habláramos de una tasca de aldea.

No puedes confiar el ahorro mundial a un sistema inestable. Tó lo no sea ofrecer riesgo CERO, es mierda. Y confiar a ello TODA la Rikeza mundial, una parida implanteable.

Kadakualo a lo suyo.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Menudo escenario, en ese caso más vale el PLOMO.



Se supone que todos tenemos plomo y latunes ¿no? Pero hay muchos escenarios intermedios y en ellos el bitcoin o el metal podrían ser vitales o fallar.

A ver si abrimos una plataforma antifiat sin que parezca xbox vs. playstation.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Tus euros jojojo menudo cagarro que tienes encima muchaccho
> 
> Celulosa impresa por la que remas como un esclavo y seguirás remando hasta, el último aliento de tu ridícula vida mientras a charos menas langostas se los dan de gratis porque ya, estas tu para remediar y producir para ellos campeón
> 
> ...




Pues a los bitcoñeros bien que os gustan esos euros...... que estáis todo el puto día presumiendo de lo mucho que suben vuestras cryptos en valor con ellos para luego venderlos y quedaros con muchos muchos leuros...... desde luego que la empanada mental que tenéis es pequeña.....


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> En el fondo somos los que mantenemos bitcoin.
> 
> Si la plebe no compra, ya sabes lo que pasa.



Weno...es demasiado weno pa´mantenerlo con falacias o dogmas de tres al cuarto. Pa´empezar a esparcir la copla, tenía un pase, pero a estas alturas...

Wena info bitcoñera...y da para paja. No sé a ké kojonex ese afán de asignarle una cuadratura del círculo imposible k poco más k frustraciones traerá a largo plazo.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

Yo antes pensaba que no estaría mal diversificar con oro y bitcoin, pero al final veo que va a terminar pasando lo mismo que está pasando en los mercados tradicionales, la revolución digital se está merendando todo lo analógico - físico. Creo que es cuestión de tiempo de que bitcoin sea el patrón mundial monetario.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Weno...es demasiado weno pa´mantenerlo con falacias o dogmas de tres al cuarto. Pa´empezar a esparcir la copla, tenía un pase, pero a estas alturas...
> 
> Wena info bitcoñera...y da para paja. No sé a ké kojonex ese afán de asignarle una cuadratura del círculo imposible k poco más k frustraciones traerá a largo plazo.



Bueno, algunos lo veis así. Otros, mientras trabajamos, porque podemos, no nos quedamos en un foro diciendo "ejke Perro nos controla", "ejke el coletas i etxenike..."

Y las ratitas obedientes que se quejan amargamente en el foro, no hacen más que eso.

Oye que bitcoin lo van a prohibir, que te van a multar y vas a perder tu empresa y vas a ir 10 años a la cárcel!!!!!

Vale, veremos.


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues a los bitcoñeros bien que os gustan esos euros...... que estáis todo el puto día presumiendo de lo mucho que suben vuestras cryptos en valor con ellos para luego venderlos y quedaros con muchos muchos leuros...... desde luego que la empanada mental que tenéis es pequeña.....



La cara de tonto que se te va a quedar cuando tengas la cartera llena de moneda para tontos a razón de 10 millones popor bitcoin será para enmarcar

Y en menos de 5 años, apunta eso


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo antes pensaba que no estaría mal diversificar con oro y bitcoin, pero al final veo que va a terminar pasando lo mismo que está pasando en los mercados tradicionales, la revolución digital se está merendando todo lo analógico - físico. Creo que es cuestión de tiempo de que bitcoin sea el patrón mundial monetario.



Si los bancos centrales lo estuvieran atesorando sin duda, pero que aún no lo hagan a estas alturas puede que sea porque algo se traen entre manos.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo antes pensaba que no estaría mal diversificar con oro y bitcoin, pero al final veo que va a terminar pasando lo mismo que está pasando en los mercados tradicionales, la revolución digital se está merendando todo lo analógico - físico. Creo que es cuestión de tiempo de que bitcoin sea el patrón mundial monetario.



Y desde cuándo esa certeza monolítica ?

No hace un año año k has podido cargar BTC por menos de tres onzas. K en menos de un año, son más de 30.

Si tienes ratios mejores...soy todo orejas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

todas las actualizaciones de #bitcoin son activadas por el usuario
Piénsalo
- BTC hodlers / activistas inversores son el mercado
- los mineros siguen el mercado
- las piscinas siguen a los mineros
cualquier proveedor de servicios que luche contra el mercado, obtiene rekt. las personas tienen opiniones por supuesto, pero la quiebra en cuestión de días es un engaño


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Bueno, algunos lo veis así. Otros, mientras trabajamos, porque podemos, no nos quedamos en un foro diciendo "ejke Perro nos controla", "ejke el coletas i etxenike..."
> 
> Y las ratitas obedientes que se quejan amargamente en el foro, no hacen más que eso.
> 
> ...



A mí kuotéame mis argumentos, no las gilipolladas del memo promedio a cuenta de podemos y otros patetismos,k conmigo no tienen una mierda k ver.

Si hiciese caso de marujeos como esos de los carcas metaleros, tampoco tendría cryptos. Y hasta los wevox de unos carcas ...y los otros.

Sobre BTC, lo k kieras y encantáo de la vida.


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Feb 2021)

@esseri eres @clapham2 o su hermano gemelo?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Y desde cuándo esa certeza monolítica ?
> 
> No hace un año año k has podido cargar BTC por menos de tres onzas. K en menos de un año, son más de 30.
> 
> Si tienes ratios mejores...soy todo orejas.



La certeza me la da la entrada de empresas del nasdaq y del SP500 comprando algo que pueden almacenar fácilmente y no onzas de oro.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

Si el miedo del foro lo entiendo.
Aquí también tuvisteis vuestras movidas con lo de la manada. Y creo que hasta alguien salió peor parado que los de tontocoches.

Pero antes de eso ya hemos recibido citaciones por cosas más absurdas, porque el subnormal de electrik, sigue engañando a todo el mundo, diciendo que si el sistema de reportes, que si su puta madre...

Los más llorones antisistema son los primeros luego en recurrir a él. Y me ha pasado con foreros de tontocoches.
Aquí en Burbuja, los que lleváis años, al menos no sois como los niñatos de allí.

Por desgracia algunos tuvimos que descubrir la realidad a palos y sé que hay ex-de tontocoches en Burbuja intentando traer toda la mierda de allí.
Pero al final este foro acabará poniendo las cosas en su sitio. A no ser que calopez caiga en el error de electrik.

Aquí me pueden banear mañana, pero me hago otra cuenta y a correr.
Me podéis poner medio foro en el ignore. Perfecto. Así se regula. Estamos todos en Burbuja, leyendo lo que queremos y el ruido lo silenciamos. Pero el que quiera seguirá haciendo ruido.

Esto es lo más parecido al consenso que hay en español.


Edit. Perdón por el Off-topic. Pero en el fondo tiene relación.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> @esseri eres @clapham2 o su hermano gemelo?



Sé práctico y preocúpate por kién es tu padre, anda. Las chafardadas del Clapham me las he mamáo mil veces más k tú.

Otro memo al ignore.


----------



## Red Star (21 Feb 2021)

Brote verde: - Detectado Bitcoin en la superficie de Marte


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La certeza me la da la entrada de empresas del nasdaq y del SP500 comprando algo que pueden almacenar fácilmente y no onzas de oro.



Eso no tiene k ver nada con k el Oro no sea operativo o se vaya a ir al tacho , k es lo k defiendes tú.

Al principio, a cuenta de Marte...ahora,del SP500.

Ni una cosa ni la otra hablan del Oro.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Eso no tiene k ver nada con k el Oro no sea operativo o se vaya a ir al tacho , k es lo k defiendes tú.
> 
> Al principio, a cuenta de Marte...ahora,del SP500.
> 
> Ni una cosa ni la otra hablan del Oro.



Esa es tu opinión, por supuesto no se va a ir al carajo de golpe, es más, puede que sirva para combatir a la inflación, pero no tiene las cualidades que tiene el bitcoin. Seguro que muchas empresas han pensado antes en el oro para luchar contra la inflación, pero al final lo han descartado. No es cuestión de fanatismo, es lo que estoy viendo que está haciendo el mercado, empezar a guardar parte de la liquidez en bitcoin.

Y espera a las próximas semanas, que vamos a ver nuevas empresas, algunas gigantescas, comprando.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Eso no tiene k ver nada con k el Oro no sea operativo o se vaya a ir al tacho , k es lo k defiendes tú.
> 
> Al principio, a cuenta de Marte...ahora,del SP500.
> 
> Ni una cosa ni la otra hablan del Oro.



Si tenemos que traernos ese abundante oro de marte creo que mis lingotillos harían ricos a mis hijos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> sí sí..... un corte de luz mundial y a tomar por culo el bitcoin y todas las cryptos...... fíjate si es fiable.....



Claro, y cuando ocurra ese apagón mundial te veo a ti cruzando la avenida de los francotiradores con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja ensimismado con las dos onzas tintineantes de los bolsillos para ver si hay suerte hoy y han traído masa madre en la panadería.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esa es tu opinión, por supuesto no se va a ir al carajo de golpe, es más, puede que sirva para combatir a la inflación, pero no tiene las cualidades que tiene el bitcoin. Seguro que muchas empresas han pensado antes en el oro para luchar contra la inflación, pero al final lo han descartado. No es cuestión de fanatismo, es lo que estoy viendo que está haciendo el mercado, empezar a guardar parte de la liquidez en bitcoin.
> 
> Y espera a las próximas semanas, que vamos a ver nuevas empresas, algunas gigantescas, comprando.



EL Gold no tiene las cualidades de BTC porke no lo necesita. Iwal K BTC carece de las del Oro.

La asociación de ideas es ridícula, simplemente no procede.

Eso iwalmente afecta a k entren empresas en BTC o dejen de hacerlo. Nada impide k kien tenga Oro tenga bitcoins, en mi caso, lo idóneo es lo contrario. Esa es otra colisión k te sacas de la manga. Y no caben fanatismos ahí , ésto no es un Madrí Farsa ni las opciones barajadas, excluyentes.

Sin embargo, todos los activos k propones están fuertemente referenciados a fiat. Éso no es diversificar o mejor dicho, no optimiza una diversificación lógica en un escenario de fiat agonizante.

Por otra parte, el Oro es le mejor activo deReserva de Valor, insuperable. Precisamente esa referencia continua al fiat es lo k no te deja verlo.

Pero lo primero k un ahorrador en Oro debe saber es k está haciendo una apuesta contraria...y k enfrenta frontalmente el sistema imperante, más k ninguna otra. Si no entiende éso, mejor no estar dentro, porke le pondrán mil razones en los morros para salir.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Si tenemos que traernos ese abundante oro de marte creo que mis lingotillos harían ricos a mis hijos.



A tus nietos, diría yo...k va a ser k los timmings de esa producción interestelar tampoco los han aclaráo.


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Feb 2021)

@esseri es definitivamente el esquizofrénico de clapham.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Claro, y cuando ocurra ese apagón mundial te veo a ti cruzando la avenida de los francotiradores con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja ensimismado con las dos onzas tintineantes de los bolsillos para ver si hay suerte hoy y han traído masa madre en la panadería.



Se supone k descalificas algo con esas chuminadas de ejemplos ?
La rikeza del Oro es independiente de ese contexto. K compre pan, lleve onzas en los bolsillos o se las meta en el ojal, es irrelevante.

Pero wé...si tú ya lo sabes.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> A tus nietos, diría yo...k va a ser k los timmings de esa producción interestelar tampoco los han aclaráo.



Seamos optimistas, son muy muy jóvenes.

Espero que también que esté por entonces a 1$ el satoshi y puedan pagarse ellos mismos un viaje a Marte a recoger piedras, y el plomo sólo se siga utilizando para fines deportivos.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Seamos optimistas, son muy muy jóvenes.
> 
> Espero que también que esté por entonces a 1$ el satoshi y puedan pagarse ellos mismos un viaje a Marte a recoger piedras, y el plomo sólo se siga utilizando para fines deportivos.



Mmm...no apostaría por ello.

Mientras no haya mudanza de sistema, los suelos de BTC lo alejarán cada vez más de todos los activos referenciados a fiat, metal incluído.

Pero vamos a ver si los MPs consiguen hacerse con el nicho estable del cotarro crypto. Ahí hablamos.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> EL Gold no tiene las cualidades de BTC porke no lo necesita. Iwal K BTC carece de las del Oro.
> 
> La asociación de ideas es ridícula, simplemente no procede.
> 
> ...



No veo ningún argumento ahí de por qué el oro es mejor que bitcoin.

No veo que sea fungible, transportable, inconfiscable y fácil de almacenar. Además, es más fácilmente falsificable y para colmo no sabemos cuánto oro hay ni cuánto falta por extraer. Por no hablar de las comisiones de compra venta.

Uno pertenece al mundo antiguo, el otro al futuro.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No veo ningún argumento ahí de por qué el oro es mejor que bitcoin.



Porke éso te lo sacas también de la manga. Te he repetido ochenta veces k son dos activos distintos. Tampoco te he dicho nada de Nasdaq y otras yerbas k no vienen a cuento.

La pinícula de guerra es la tuya, no la mía.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No veo ningún argumento ahí de por qué el oro es mejor que bitcoin.
> 
> No veo que sea fungible, transportable, inconfiscable y fácil de almacenar. Además, es más fácilmente falsificable y para colmo no sabemos cuánto oro hay ni cuánto falta por extraer. Por no hablar de las comisiones de compra venta.
> 
> Uno pertenece al mundo antiguo, el otro al futuro.



Y sobre todo, es una gran falacia eso de que se puede comprar y vender oro sin problemas, en todo el mundo.
Yo no he podido en varios países en los que he vivido.
En cambio he comprado BTC y alguna alt, en absolutamente todos los países donde he residido fiscalmente.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Porke éso te lo sacas también de la manga. Te he repetido ochenta veces k son dos activos distintos. Tampoco te he dicho nada de Nasdaq y otras yerbas.
> 
> La pinícula de guerra es la tuya, no la mía.



Son distintos, espero un argumento de verdad de por qué oro si y bitcoin no. Se me podría ocurrir que el oro tiene menos volatilidad y sirve para joyería y otros usos industriales, pero son argumentos de menos peso a favor que los que tiene el bitcoin. Si se te ocurre algún argumento soy todo oídos.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Son distintos, espero un argumento de verdad de por qué oro si y bitcoin no. Se me podría ocurrir que el oro tiene menos volatilidad y sirve para joyería y otros usos industriales, pero son argumentos de menos peso a favor que los que tiene el bitcoin. Si se te ocurre algún argumento soy todo oídos.



Si los esperas, eres más oídos k cerebro.

Sólo he tumbáo tu chorrada del Oro de marte, k no ha duráo medio asalto. ( ni la has intentáo rozar sikiera, porke simplemente es insostenible ).

Para todo lo demás, Gold & Cryptos, buen mix. Con el fiat cascando, más.

Y vamos viendo...k esto muda cada cuarto de hora. ( en el Oro, dificilmente lo hará ).


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Si los esperas, eres más oídos k cerebro.
> 
> Sólo he tumbáo tu chorrada del Oro de marte, k no ha duráo medio asalto. ( ni la has intentáo rozar sikiera, porke simplemente es insostenible ).
> 
> Para todo lo demás, Gold & Cryptos, buen mix.



Oye, tú no tenías otro nick que hablaba así raro por el subforo de altcoins por casualidad? Es que algunos foreros como @Patanegra quieren agradecerle sus valiosos consejos...


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Oye, tú no tenías otro nick que hablaba así raro por el subforo de altcoins por casualidad? Es que algunos foreros como @Patanegra quieren agradecerle sus valiosos consejos...



Si conozco a patanegra ...a tí ké kojonex te importa , marujita ? No das un puto argumento más allá del "Oro marciano" TERRRRIIIBLE PARA EL ORO, OHmaigoz !!! ...y te pasas al palike de pelu de Charos ? 

Si kieres seguir tu labor de marujeo, busca el foro de altcoins y verás todo respondidito con pelos y señales para Charos como tú.

Y con cero reclamaciones, por cierto.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Si conozco a patanegra ...a tí ké kojonex te importa , marujita ? No das un puto argumento y te pasas al palike de pelu de Charos ?
> 
> Si kieres seguir tu labor de marujeo, busca el foro de altcoins y verás todo respondidito con pelos y señales para Charos como tú.
> 
> Y con cero reclamaciones, por cierto.



Si hombre, tú eres el Juli, jajaja, menudo personaje. Vaya recomendaciones hacías. ¿Que tal van las pivx?


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si hombre, tú eres el Juli, jajaja, menudo personaje. Vaya recomendaciones hacías. ¿Que tal van las pivx?



Personaje tu puta madre. Y recomendaciones ninguna...aparca el diario de Patricia , pipea el hilo de altcoins y deja limpio éste.

Las PIVX fueron de puta madre, como otras este ciclo k pasarán a la historia... pero...las joldeaste ? No jodax k es eso ?


----------



## Siena (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Oye, tú no tenías otro nick que hablaba así raro por el subforo de altcoins por casualidad? Es que algunos foreros como @Patanegra quieren agradecerle sus valiosos consejos...



Si, @Parlakistan. Yo también creo que Esseri es Juli o El Juli, alias Purplelado, o el pivixiano, como le llamaba Clapham.
Y ahora me toca aguantar el chaparrón de Esseri, que como algunos vascos tiene muy mal genio.

A mi me gustaba leerle, al Juli. Era ingenioso, inteligente y divertido.

Enviado desde mi moto g(7) power mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Personaje tu puta madre. Y recomendaciones ninguna...aparca el diario de Patricia , pipea el hilo de altcoins y deja limpio éste.
> 
> Las PIVX fueron de puta madre, como otras este ciclo k pasarán a la historia... pero...las joldeaste ? No jodax k es eso ?



Así que eres el Juli, menudo sinvergüenza eres. Afortunadamente no llevé esa mierda. Pero mucha gente se acuerda de ti y de tu puta madre, jejeje.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Siena dijo:


> Y ahora me toca aguantar el chaparrón de Esseri, que como algunos vascos tiene muy mal genio.



Lo k no tengo son hijos.

K éstos sinpadre se creen k el prójimo anda por el mundo p´amamantarlos.

"Recomendaciones" y la oxtia...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (21 Feb 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Sí sí.... me voy corriendo a cambiar mis euros por archivos digitales muy útiles...... 010101011100100111101011010101010101001001



Vaya respuesta me has dado... en fin, si no se para que pierdo el tiempo respondiendote y explicandote que estás equivocado. 

Ahí te quedas, *have fun staying poor*.


----------



## calaminox (21 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> La cara de tonto que se te va a quedar cuando tengas la cartera llena de moneda para tontos a razón de 10 millones popor bitcoin será para enmarcar
> 
> Y en menos de 5 años, apunta eso



Cabrooon yo la cague en 2015como dice su Mejestah...no volvera a ocurrir...


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Así que eres el Juli, menudo sinvergüenza eres. Afortunadamente no llevé esa mierda. Pero mucha gente se acuerda de ti y de tu puta madre, jejeje.



Pues eres suknormal...yo me chupé un x7 hace años.

Nadie se acuerda de mí, pues no se me ocurre organizarle la vida ni a su puta madre, maruji. Pero únete al davitín...akél me decía k petaba PIVX con las 4 chapas k metían 4 foreros pa´llevármelo crudo en los p&dumps. Sois de lo k no hay.

Los werfanitos teneis un conflicto con éso...pero...algún problema ?

Por cierto, lo del Oro marciano...aparcáo y pasapalabra...es éso ? Me encanta k personajes como tú no lleven metal...como me encanta k otros no lleven bitcoins. La mitá de este hilo se te descojona en la cara, idiota, k no te empanas.

Otro retarded a cuenta del k encenderse un puro, en su día.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No veo ningún argumento ahí de por qué el oro es mejor que bitcoin.
> 
> No veo que sea fungible, transportable, inconfiscable y fácil de almacenar. Además, es más fácilmente falsificable y para colmo no sabemos cuánto oro hay ni cuánto falta por extraer. Por no hablar de las comisiones de compra venta.
> 
> Uno pertenece al mundo antiguo, el otro al futuro.



Oro es igual de fungible que BTC ¿cómo no iba a serlo? Menos transportable, pero sin necesidad del correcto funcionamiento de Internet para su intercambio, prácticamente igual de inconfiscable y muy fácil de almacenar y resiste así durante décadas de prohibición. Para falsificarlo correctamente necesitas que sean lingotes gruesos en los que meter wolframio, y eso no es lo que usamos los pobres. Con un calibre y una báscula, y de paso algo de oído y vista es infalsificable (todos los elementos pesados son carísimos salvo el wolframio). O te lías a martillazos con él como @Notrabajo34 . Las comisiones en ambos casos son las que queramos las partes, entre particulares suele ser 0, y los exchanges ya están cobrando más de 23 eurazos por enviar a la billetera.

Los estudios sobre las reservas indican que hay poco y es caro de extraer, sería casi como confiar en que los pocos bitcoins que quedan por minar pudieran inflarlo.

La principal desventaja que encuentro al bitcoin es que éste es copiado y con modificaciones. Por lo que depende de nuestra voluntad para seguir poseyendo el original y no a un posible sustituto promocionado. Al oro le salvan de la falta de confianza sus propiedades químicas inigualables, a las que sólo se asimilan elementos del grupo del platino que son también muy caros por lo mismo.

La principal ventaja que le veo al oro es que si quieres cruzar una frontera chunga con él estás jodido.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Pues eres suknormal...yo me chupé un x7 hace años.
> 
> Nadie se acuerda de mí, pues no se me ocurre organizarle la vida ni a su puta madre, maruji. Pero únete al davitín...akél me decía k petaba PIVX con las 4 chapas k metían 4 foreros pa´llevármelo crudo en los p&dumps. Sois de lo k no hay.
> 
> ...



Menudo gilipollas, habla bien, que hablar raro no te hace un experto de nada, solo te hace parecer más tonto de lo que ya eres. Menudo payaso, que tuviste que dejar de postear con el otro nick de lo desprestigiado que estaba. Fantasmón.


----------



## Red Star (21 Feb 2021)

Pues he ido a la pastelería a pillarme unos bollitos rellenos de chocolate y unos pitisús. A la hora de pagar le he dao a la mozuelica de la dependienta una onza de oro, y tras pesarla, echarle ácido y sacar el cacharro de ondas sonoras pa comprobar que no fuera de Wolframio, resulta y va que me dice que no tiene cambio. En fin, al final he tenido que pagar con tarjeta... Pero eso sí, le he advertido que es mejor que se prepare porque la cosa está muy mala y cuando llegue la catástrofe global, el gran reset junto al Gran Guano y el Mad Max, no habrá electricidad pa poder cobrarme con tarjeta... a lo cual ella, muy simpática y salá, me ha contestado diciendo que entonces no podrá venir al trabajo en su coche eléctrico a las 5 AM para encender el horno eléctrico y ponerse a hacer pasteles.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Pues he ido a la pastelería a pillarme unos bollitos rellenos de chocolate y unos pitisús. A la hora de pagar le he dao a la mozuelica de la dependienta una onza de oro, y tras pesarla, echarle ácido y sacar el cacharro de ondas sonoras pa comprobar que no fuera de Wolframio, resulta y va que me dice que no tiene cambio. En fin, al final he tenido que pagar con tarjeta... Pero eso sí, le he advertido que es mejor que se prepare porque la cosa está muy mala y cuando llegue la catástrofe global, el gran reset junto al Gran Guano y el Mad Max, no habrá electricidad pa poder cobrarme con tarjeta... a lo cual ella, muy simpática y salá, me ha contestado diciendo que entonces no podrá venir al trabajo en su coche eléctrico a las 5 AM para encender el horno y ponerse a hacer pasteles que hornear en su horno eléctrico.



Yo le he pagado con satoshis y listo, sólo hay que esperar 3 confirmaciones. Lo malo es que no me ha dado tiempo a pillar el estanco abierto y me he quedado sin cigarros.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

Todo es digital adonde vamos Peter, #bitcoin construye la energía planetaria tipo I de Kardashev necesaria para el futuro. La materia también son datos incorporados, simplemente no podemos programarlos y editarlos completamente todavía. digital y física continúan encontrándose y difuminando con el tiempo https://t.co/xt0bnplfZO @elonmusk



en el futuro de la materia digital, los átomos de oro no serán especiales. #bitcoin y los julios serán el dinero y el recurso singular. la singularidad no será amable con la superstición del metal.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Menudo gilipollas, habla bien, que hablar raro no te hace un experto de nada, solo te hace parecer más tonto de lo que ya eres. Menudo payaso, que tuviste que dejar de postear con el otro nick de lo desprestigiado que estaba. Fantasmón.



JOJOJO !!!  Te se ve sulfurada, mari...

Fantasmón ? Ejperto ? Yo te he dicho una sola vez k haya clavado algo y mucho menos k lo hagas tú, idiota ? Solo k no tengo críos k amamantar...el resto, marujeos de frustradas como tú k no sabeis subiros la bragueta solas. Ayá vuestras neuras.

Nada de éso es cierto , marujita. Pero oye...si te funcionan esos apaños eskizoides en el báter de chicas...la k no se consuela es porke no kiere, "tiburona del Nasdaq". 

Otra muerta de jambre con 4 chapas y chismorreo a manta...como si lo viera...


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

Veo que el debate entorno al oro ha vuelto a este hilo. 
En el del oro estaban hasta las pelotas de que se hable de bitcoin y de las cristos... 

@Porestar tú que llevas tiempo podrías abrir ese posible magnífico hilo que sé que tienes en mente. Aunque creo que no tendría éxito porque al final acabamos dando por culo allí y aquí.


----------



## Maxos (21 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Todo es digital adonde vamos Peter, #bitcoin construye la energía planetaria tipo I de Kardashev necesaria para el futuro. La materia también son datos incorporados, simplemente no podemos programarlos y editarlos completamente todavía. digital y física continúan encontrándose y difuminando con el tiempo https://t.co/xt0bnplfZO @elonmusk
> 
> 
> 
> en el futuro de la materia digital, los átomos de oro no serán especiales. #bitcoin y los julios serán el dinero y el recurso singular. la singularidad no será amable con la superstición del metal.



Esto me ha recordado a mis clases de física.
E = m * c^2
'c' es una constante, por lo que hay un factor de conversión directo entre materia y energía.


----------



## INE (21 Feb 2021)

De todas maneras las joyas han de ser de oro.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Todo es digital adonde vamos Peter, #bitcoin construye la energía planetaria tipo I de Kardashev necesaria para el futuro. La materia también son datos incorporados, simplemente no podemos programarlos y editarlos completamente todavía. digital y física continúan encontrándose y difuminando con el tiempo https://t.co/xt0bnplfZO @elonmusk
> 
> 
> 
> en el futuro de la materia digital, los átomos de oro no serán especiales. #bitcoin y los julios serán el dinero y el recurso singular. la singularidad no será amable con la superstición del metal.



Precisamente la cantidad de energía que es necesaria para la formación de metales pesados es brutal, ahí está buena parte de su valor.



Burbujerofc dijo:


> Veo que el debate entorno al oro ha vuelto a este hilo.
> En el del oro estaban hasta las pelotas de que se hable de bitcoin y de las cristos...
> 
> @Porestar tú que llevas tiempo podrías abrir ese posible magnífico hilo que sé que tienes en mente. Aunque creo que no tendría éxito porque al final acabamos dando por culo allí y aquí.



Gracias, pero mis conocimientos son tan rudimentarios que aún me da palo, necesito leer más antes. Además de lo que dices de que se seguirían ensuciando los hilos respectivos, con ese pasaría algo igual, fans de uno y otro palo discutiendo, cuando a algunos nos daría igual cambiar oro y bitcoin por paladio y cardanos si lo viéramos más útil. 

Estaba de coña. Pero, por cierto ¿alguno la habéis utilizado ya?


----------



## basura_inmunda (21 Feb 2021)

Entonces con 1 Bitcoin que hubieras comprado a 100 euros hace 3 años, te quitas la hipoteca ahora mismo, ¿pero quién compra un Bitcoin a 50.000?


----------



## kilerz (21 Feb 2021)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Entonces con 1 Bitcoin que hubieras comprado a 100 euros hace 3 años, te quitas la hipoteca ahora mismo, ¿pero quién compra un Bitcoin a 50.000?



los que piensan que valdrán 100k o más en unos meses, los que saben que mantener fiat es perder con certeza.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Feb 2021)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Entonces con 1 Bitcoin que hubieras comprado a 100 euros hace 3 años, te quitas la hipoteca ahora mismo, ¿pero quién compra un Bitcoin a 50.000?



No hace falta comprar un bitcoin entero, puedes comprar la fracción que quieras. Alucinante que en pleno 2021 se tenga que seguir explicando eso.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Feb 2021)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Entonces con 1 Bitcoin que hubieras comprado a 100 euros hace 3 años, te quitas la hipoteca ahora mismo, ¿pero quién compra un Bitcoin a 50.000?



Yo compro satoshis.
Y están baratos. 1 dolar = 1720 satoshis

Por cierto, movimiento en los Exchanges...


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Entonces con 1 Bitcoin que hubieras comprado a 100 euros hace 3 años, te quitas la hipoteca ahora mismo, ¿pero quién compra un Bitcoin a 50.000?



¿Si te aseguraran que va a mantener su valor evitando la inflación? Muchísima gente.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> JOJOJO !!!  Te se ve sulfurada, mari...
> 
> Fantasmón ? Ejperto ? Yo te he dicho una sola vez k haya clavado algo y mucho menos k lo hagas tú, idiota ? Solo k no tengo críos k amamantar...el resto, marujeos de frustradas como tú k no sabeis subiros la bragueta solas. Ayá vuestras neuras.
> 
> ...



Uf, que tío más tonto, tú que sabrás las chapas que llevaré yo. Venga, mucha suerte ahora con el horo, que te va a hacer falta.


----------



## kilerz (21 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo compro satoshis.
> Y están baratos. 1 dolar = 1720 satoshis
> 
> Por cierto, movimiento en los Exchanges...



el billoncito de Saylor.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Feb 2021)

No soy muy entendido, pero creo que leí en algún lado que con la Lightning Network, los satoshis podrán incluso dividirse en unidades más pequeñas.


----------



## Red Star (21 Feb 2021)

Al final se hará reserva fraccionaria del Bitcoin, ya veréis...


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo compro satoshis.
> Y están baratos. 1 dolar = 1720 satoshis
> 
> Por cierto, movimiento en los Exchanges...



Más info?



> Someone just transfered about 13,000 #Bitcoin
> 
> off of Coinbase to a wallet, that's nearly three quarters of a billion dollars.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No hace falta comprar un bitcoin entero, puedes comprar la fracción que quieras. Alucinante que en pleno 2021 se tenga que seguir explicando eso.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Feb 2021)

¿Por que es tan fácil ganar dinero con Bitcoin y casi nadie a pie de calle lo hace?

flipad con el nivel que hay en burbuja, post lleno de gente que cree que los btc no se pueden pasar a euros


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Por que es tan fácil ganar dinero con Bitcoin y casi nadie a pie de calle lo hace?
> 
> flipad con el nivel que hay en burbuja, post lleno de gente que cree que los btc no se pueden pasar a euros



¿Vosotros no necesitaréis laggards que compren bitcoins a 250k cuando lo recomienden en el programa de Ana Rosa? Yo sí que los necesitaré.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Hasta la creación del acero inoxidable en el s.XX había que hacerlas de oro o platino para que fueran eternas y no se pusieran negras o verdes, y como el platino no se descubrió hasta la conquista de América y aun así no había huevos de trabajarlo pues el oro ha sido lo único que ha habido hasta hace 4 días.


----------



## Red Star (21 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Hasta la creación del acero inoxidable en el s.XX había que hacerlas de oro o platino para que fueran eternas y no se pusieran negras o verdes, y como el platino no se descubrió hasta la conquista de América y aun así no había huevos de trabajarlo pues el oro ha sido lo único que ha habido hasta hace 4 días.



Bueno, el latón, si no lo limpias con lejía, también es bastante estable. Y es doradito.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, el latón, si no lo limpias con lejía, también es bastante estable. Y es doradito.



Tengo un par de réplicas de armas antiguas con latón y es un toque cojonudo. Curiosamente también sufre corrosión galvánica en contacto con oro y plata, como si los metales pijos no quisieran saber nada de él.

El titanio también mola, no brilla y se va oxidando, pero en relojes queda bien.

Foroquímicos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

A mí me encanta el acero inoxidable.
Ojalá bajase de precio porque tengo que hacer compras de cara a 2022...

¿Y si el Grupo Baba se hubiese planteado meter Bitcoin en la red de pagos como amenaza al Yuan ese chustero digital?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Feb 2021)

58 K sube sube sube!!!


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Feb 2021)

CHUUUU CHUUUUUU


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Se palpa la corrección, sí. Para cuando llegue será para tocar los precios de ayer.



Burbujerofc dijo:


> A mí me encanta el acero inoxidable.
> Ojalá bajase de precio porque tengo que hacer compras de cara a 2022...
> 
> ¿Y si el Grupo Baba se hubiese planteado meter Bitcoin en la red de pagos como amenaza al Yuan ese chustero digital?



¿Qué vas a comprar para querer que baje el acero inoxidable?


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Se palpa la corrección, sí. Para cuando llegue será para tocar los precios de ayer.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué vas a comprar para querer que baje el acero inoxidable?



Renovar maquinaria y nuevos depósitos. Y hasta aquí puedo leer


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Feb 2021)

Espero que haya corrección. Quiero hacer una entrada muy fuerte esta semana


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

El 22 de enero costaba menos de la mitad de €. Acojonante.


----------



## kilerz (21 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Espero que haya corrección. Quiero hacer una entrada muy fuerte esta semana



te vas a quedar fuera o comprar más caro cuando te entre el FOMO.


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> te vas a quedar fuera o comprar más caro cuando te entre el FOMO.



Estoy dentro con 5 cifras ahora mismo.

Este fin de semana he tenido una conversación con un amigo que tiene una cantidad de BTC tal que ya es millonario en fiat, y me ha convencido para que liquide todo lo que tengo en bolsa y meterlo al BTC, por eso lo decía, mientras llega el dinero al exchange igual vale un 10% más 

Este amigo ya me avisó del BTC en 2012 y dejé escapar el tren. Veo esto como una segunda oportunidad


----------



## mr nobody (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Uf, que tío más tonto, tú que sabrás las chapas que llevaré yo. Venga, mucha suerte ahora con el horo, que te va a hacer falta.



Oxtiax !, el suknor ! ...Ké pasa con la baraka, puéx ? Crees k me reencarnaré o ké áse ?

A ver idiota , k ni papa ni puta mierda me importa...pero pa´ver k eres un puto muerto de jambre tragalentejitas de a céntimo no hace falta ser un lince, maru...Tú no has visto un bitcoño en menos de 4 cifras ni en foto.

... "biscoin es fungible y difícil de falsificar" y "Microsoft va a de comprá , k lo sé de wena tinta-Gñé !" ...k soi un viskoiner y "el Horo de Marte" es una katáxxxtrofeee !!!

Marichismes del súper ...e iota "to the moon" ! Porke yo lo valgo en el internék, Chari...  


venga, ignore cagando oxtiax, k creía k lo había hecho ya...




Por cierto...otra onzita a la butxaka , wen finde...  ... & Iota tudemún, WEÁH !


----------



## calaminox (21 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Estoy dentro con 5 cifras ahora mismo.
> 
> Este fin de semana he tenido una conversación con un amigo que tiene una cantidad de BTC tal que ya es millonario en fiat, y me ha convencido para que liquide todo lo que tengo en bolsa y meterlo al BTC, por eso lo decía, mientras llega el dinero al exchange igual vale un 10% más
> 
> Este amigo ya me avisó del BTC en 2012 y dejé escapar el tren. Veo esto como una segunda oportunidad



Gracias compadre...yo perdi el tren en 2015..me subi en 2018 a finales..en mi caso fue una rusa maciza que el dinero que iba a meter en btc ..me dijo de irnos 2 semanas de vacaciones y ya ves...mecaguen las rusas buenorras


----------



## Seronoser (21 Feb 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Gracias compadre...yo perdi el tren en 2015..me subi en 2018 a finales..en mi caso fue una rusa maciza que el dinero que iba a meter en btc ..me dijo de irnos 2 semanas de vacaciones y ya ves...mecaguen las rusas buenorras



Hablas ruso?
Le llegaste a ver el pasaporte rojo?

Muchas bielorrusas, moldavas y ucranianas se hacen pasar por rusas...
Por eso te lo digo, para que no le guardes rencor a las mujeres rusas )


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2021)

El estafador de Esseri - el Juli me ha metido en el ignore, cuidado con ese vendehumos, que va a tratar de vender su ponzoña burbujeada en el peak que está por venir, avisados están.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Nikolaos Panigirtzoglou – global markets strategist at JPMorgan – explained in a statement:


> The biggest risk is that the flow impulse we’ve seen over the past months slows materially from here. When the economies reopen, people go back to the office, they have less time to trade at home, and as a result, some of that retail flow impulse slows from here.


----------



## calaminox (21 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hablas ruso?
> Le llegaste a ver el pasaporte rojo?
> 
> Muchas bielorrusas, moldavas y ucranianas se hacen pasar por rusas...
> Por eso te lo digo, para que no le guardes rencor a las mujeres rusas )



Es rusa de spb...y rubia natural...por cierto la hija con 11 años media 1,59 cm y ahora con 15 1,79 y rubia de ojos azules...por si hay algun veinteañero que acumule satoshis y quiera ser mi yerno.. a ella la perdono...seguimos juntos...me veo en spb o en Tallín en 2 años...


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Nikolaos Panigirtzoglou – global markets strategist at JPMorgan – explained in a statement:



pues venga que vayan abriendo ya que es gerundio y nadie va a los hospitales a pincharse, y como no quiten las restricciones ya pronto empezara a correr sangre y cabezas por las calles


----------



## kilerz (21 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Estoy dentro con 5 cifras ahora mismo.
> 
> Este fin de semana he tenido una conversación con un amigo que tiene una cantidad de BTC tal que ya es millonario en fiat, y me ha convencido para que liquide todo lo que tengo en bolsa y meterlo al BTC, por eso lo decía, mientras llega el dinero al exchange igual vale un 10% más
> 
> Este amigo ya me avisó del BTC en 2012 y dejé escapar el tren. Veo esto como una segunda oportunidad



yo le haría caso, liquida lo gordo que tengas en bolsa y pa BTC.
Habeís visto el patrón no? Saylor cada trimestre emite deuda a 0% y compra BTC, después de hacerlo, va dando conferencias a ricos para que hagan lo mismo


----------



## Gusman (21 Feb 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Gracias compadre...yo perdi el tren en 2015..me subi en 2018 a finales..en mi caso fue una rusa maciza que el dinero que iba a meter en btc ..me dijo de irnos 2 semanas de vacaciones y ya ves...mecaguen las rusas buenorras



Quien folla pagando termina ahorrando.


----------



## calaminox (21 Feb 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


>



Are you ready to spend time with me? I want one holidays with you very much.....SOON...cabronazo me pone usted esa palabra junto a 72000 S...esa palabra me va a costar 720000 S...


----------



## calaminox (21 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Quien folla pagando termina ahorrando.


----------



## _______ (21 Feb 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Are you ready to spend time with me? I want one holidays with you very much.....SOON...cabronazo me pone usted esa palabra junto a 72000 S...esa palabra me va a costar 720000 S...



pon foto de la madura rusa y te dire cuantos euros-btc vale unas vacaciones de folleteo con lamidas de ojete, corrida tragada etc....


----------



## hyperburned (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Feb 2021)

¡Necesitamos volver al patrón oro!


----------



## Edu.R (21 Feb 2021)

Cada día un nuevo máximo, ya sabéis que eso no es sostenible.

En el momento que empiece a corregir duro, habrá mucha gente que se suba al carro de hacer take profit. Y esto es algo que va a pasar.

Disfrutemos mientras tengamos máximos, porque en 2017 nos tocabamos con los 20k, y hubo que esperar 3 años para poder batir aquella marca. Que ahora parece un valor al que alomejor no volvemos. A saber.


----------



## kilerz (21 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cada día un nuevo máximo, ya sabéis que eso no es sostenible.
> 
> En el momento que empiece a corregir duro, habrá mucha gente que se suba al carro de hacer take profit. Y esto es algo que va a pasar.
> 
> Disfrutemos mientras tengamos máximos, porque en 2017 nos tocabamos con los 20k, y hubo que esperar 3 años para poder batir aquella marca. Que ahora parece un valor al que alomejor no volvemos. A saber.



te has quedado fuera?


----------



## mr nobody (21 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cada día un nuevo máximo, ya sabéis que eso no es sostenible.
> 
> En el momento que empiece a corregir duro, habrá mucha gente que se suba al carro de hacer take profit. Y esto es algo que va a pasar.
> 
> Disfrutemos mientras tengamos máximos, porque en 2017 nos tocabamos con los 20k, y hubo que esperar 3 años para poder batir aquella marca. Que ahora parece un valor al que alomejor no volvemos. A saber.



esta vez me atreberia a decir que el canario en la mina sera cuando las noticias de instituciones comprando btc se terminen


----------



## kilerz (21 Feb 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 579160



deberíamos de dejar de usar la moneda como representación del BTC. No tiene sentido usar algo anacrónico como una moneda física.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cada día un nuevo máximo, ya sabéis que eso no es sostenible.
> 
> En el momento que empiece a corregir duro, habrá mucha gente que se suba al carro de hacer take profit. Y esto es algo que va a pasar.
> 
> Disfrutemos mientras tengamos máximos, porque en 2017 nos tocabamos con los 20k, y hubo que esperar 3 años para poder batir aquella marca. Que ahora parece un valor al que alomejor no volvemos. A saber.



En 2017 tenía una capitalización de la ¿tercera parte?, la gente no estaba acojonada con la impresora en medio de una plandemia y el oro no bajaba respecto al fiat.


----------



## Maxos (21 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cada día un nuevo máximo, ya sabéis que eso no es sostenible.
> 
> En el momento que empiece a corregir duro, habrá mucha gente que se suba al carro de hacer take profit. Y esto es algo que va a pasar.
> 
> Disfrutemos mientras tengamos máximos, porque en 2017 nos tocabamos con los 20k, y hubo que esperar 3 años para poder batir aquella marca. Que ahora parece un valor al que alomejor no volvemos. A saber.



Puede que en algún momento corrija, pero no creo que baje más de 30.000$, que es cuando entraron Tesla y MicroStrategy. Creo que es el nuevo suelo.
Lo que estamos viendo es FOMO de institucionales.


----------



## hyperburned (21 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> deberíamos de dejar de usar la moneda como representación del BTC. No tiene sentido usar algo anacrónico como una moneda física.



Dejaría de llamarse bitCOIN


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Es rusa de spb...y rubia natural...por cierto la hija con 11 años media 1,59 cm y ahora con 15 1,79 y rubia de ojos azules...por si hay algun veinteañero que acumule satoshis y quiera ser mi yerno.. a ella la perdono...seguimos juntos...me veo en spb o en Tallín en 2 años...



De aqui a que tenga 18 estoy yo casi en los 40 pero me conservo bien.

Bitcoin no tengo mucho pero viendo las miserias que hay por aqui igual estoy en el top 10 aqui todo el mundo hablando de bitcoin y me da a mi que no tienen ni 300 euros la mayoria y tienen 300 por que ha subido eso con mala leche que si no ni eso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Quien folla pagando termina ahorrando.



Mas que ahorrando se libra de dolores de cabeza.

Una me metio en un follon del cual pude salir impune y no veas los dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Porestar (21 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> deberíamos de dejar de usar la moneda como representación del BTC. No tiene sentido usar algo anacrónico como una moneda física.



Es muy "wannabe". En los hilos de metales se burlaban de esa representación. Qué menos que sea una moneda con la textura de un circuito impreso o algo así, pero no dorada.



Notrabajo34 dijo:


> De aqui a que tenga 18 estoy yo casi en los 40 pero me conservo bien.
> 
> Bitcoin no tengo mucho pero viendo las miserias que hay por aqui igual estoy en el top 10 aqui todo el mundo hablando de bitcoin y me da a mi que no tienen ni 300 euros la mayoria y tienen 300 por que ha subido eso con mala leche que si no ni eso.



joer tanto como 300 pavos la mayoría...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Es muy "wannabe". En los hilos de metales se burlaban de esa representación. Qué menos que sea una moneda con la textura de un circuito impreso o algo así, pero no dorada.
> 
> 
> joer tanto como 300 pavos la mayoría...



Tienes razon me he pasado pero no queria ser cruel ni a 50 euros deben de llegar y eso por que les regalaron las strellars lumens y las pasaron a bitcoin que si no ni eso.


----------



## remonster (22 Feb 2021)

Buenas...pasaba por aquí para cerciorarme de la selfsimilaridad de la nueva burbuja. 

El puto hilo como siempre. Con nuevos tontos avisando de la estafa del tulipán. Dónde andan Nico y Reputón? Y Clapham con su chevy?

La principal sorpresa ver a Esseri dando lecciones. Mejor estaría calladito. Si me hubiese "hexo" caso ahora sería multimillonetis.

Self-similaridad pura, con actores cambiantes (o se han hecho nuevos nicks de la vergüenza).


----------



## Klapaucius (22 Feb 2021)

Hoy he visto uno igual en madrid, cuando esto llega ya al público en general es que le queda nada para irse abajo todo.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2021)

Dia 5 marzo segun mi modelo correción guapa.

saludos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Dia 5 marzo segun mi modelo correción guapa.
> 
> saludos



Yo creo que esta apunto de suceder.

Me parece que estan sosteniendo al bitcoin metiendo dinero de las shitcoin, las van a petar y cuando esto pase bitcoin corrige, lo veo corrigiendo al 50% del valor actual.

Tenia unas cuantas shitcoin y lo he sacado todo a Dai para recomprar mas barato.

Logicamente puedo equivocarme pero es mi sensacion.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> No soy muy entendido, pero creo que leí en algún lado que con la Lightning Network, los satoshis podrán incluso dividirse en unidades más pequeñas.



Correcto, en millisatoshis


----------



## Elvensen (22 Feb 2021)

Y con esta imagen que he hecho para vosotros, es con la que quisiera enfatizar el hecho de que, cuando se ha dicho que es una burbuja, a toro pasado podemos apreciar que esos "picos" acojonantes, ahora apenas son un pixel en la grafica.


----------



## Red Star (22 Feb 2021)

Ilustrísimo Sr. @remonster, ¿tiene algún consejo para las nuevas generaciones de burbujarras bitcoñistas? Gracias por pasarse por aquí.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Feb 2021)

Me informan de que una ballena esta liquidando sus bitcoin por fiat.

Ojo que se viene el derrumbamiento.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

remonster dijo:


> Buenas...pasaba por aquí para cerciorarme de la selfsimilaridad de la nueva burbuja.
> 
> El puto hilo como siempre. Con nuevos tontos avisando de la estafa del tulipán. Dónde andan Nico y Reputón? Y Clapham con su chevy?
> 
> ...



Onvre, artixta !!! 

...Sí...calladito te gustaría a tí...o arruinadito "por no hacerte caso". O "nocoiner" ...o "avisando de la estafa del tulipán".Va a ser k tendrás k meter a otros en ese saco.

Y funcionando asínn, no son extrañas las "sorpresas".

Por cierto, no plegarse a las constantes chorradas del hilo no es "dar lecciones". La gente funciona a su bola, maifrén. ( ssshhh...entre tú y yo : en realidá, no es difícil de entender - te lo juro...por Arturo - ).


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Y con esta imagen que he hecho para vosotros, es con la que quisiera enfatizar el hecho de que, cuando se ha dicho que es una burbuja, a toro pasado podemos apreciar que esos "picos" acojonantes, ahora apenas son un pixel en la grafica.



Faltan unas cuantas, sobre todo la más gorda, de 2 USD a 30 creo que fue.


----------



## sirpask (22 Feb 2021)

Todo depende de una empresa... Y no es mal momento para tener alguna acción: PAYPAL.


----------



## Red Star (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Onvre, artixta !!!
> 
> ...Sí...calladito te gustaría a tí...o arruinadito "por no hacerte caso". O "nocoiner" ...o "avisando de la estafa del tulipán".Va a ser k tendrás k meter a otros en ese saco.
> 
> ...



¿Comprendéis ahora, chavales, por qué no es bueno pal cerebro mezclar los ansiolíticos con los barbitúricos?
Cuidado pues.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Comprendéis ahora, chavales, por qué no es bueno pal cerebro mezclar los ansiolíticos con los barbitúricos?
> Cuidado pues.





Ya salió el lameculos de turno.

Tienes miedo de k no te caigan miguitas, indigno gilipollas ?

Por cierto...tú preocúpate de ponerles precio a esas onzas marcianas k van a hundir el mercáu...k lleváis chopocientos posts de cháchara en el hilo trollaco al efecto y ni pío. 

Tú eres akél de las historias fantásticas de una mafia judicial tras sus viejos y toda akella pastelada de kinta dimensión, cherto ?

Dejad al personal ganar pasta, payasos, k es bien fácil...y parece k os jode, atrofiáos de los kojonex.


----------



## Red Star (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Ya salió el lameculos de turno.
> 
> Tienes miedo de k no te caigan miguitas, indigno gilipollas ?
> 
> ...



¿Ké dise loko de mafia y dimensiones? ¿Ta dao un brote eskisofréniko?

Miguitas dise er pobre infelí... ayssss, que dura debe ser tu bida, normal que te dronjes para sobrellevarlo.

Toma un poco de HORO, hamijo:





Sólo tienes que agacharte a cogerlo, el billete para ir a por él valdrá sólo ciento y pico mil leuros, palabra de Mr. Musk. Reserva ahora tu asiento.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Ké dise loko de mafia y dimensiones? ¿Ta dao un brote eskisofréniko?
> 
> Miguitas dise er pobre infelí... ayssss, que dura debe ser tu bida, normal que te dronjes para sobrellevarlo.



Eso a tí y a tus pastiches imposibles, ex-Blue Arrow.

Mi vida, con cero drogas y el puto piloto automático hace décadas y gasofa pa´tres reencarnaciones, tontolapoya. En fin...otra puta maruja trollaca.

Hilo de BTC, dicen, tócate los kojonex. K dejéis ganar pasta a la gente, payaso de los kojonex...k parece k te lo cobren a tí, basura.

Panda de atrofiáos de mierda...


----------



## Red Star (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Eso a tí y a tus pastiches imposibles, ex-Blue Arrow.
> 
> Mi vida, con cero drogas y el puto piloto automático hace décadas y gasofa pa´tres reencarnaciones, tontolapoya. En fin...otra puta maruja trollaca.
> 
> Hilo de BTC, dicen, tócate los kojonex. K dejéis ganar pasta a la gente, payaso de los kojonex...k parece k te lo cobren a tí, basura.



Estás psicótiko perdío. Aquí nadie está impidiendo que los demás ganen dinero. Al revés, parece que eres tú el que quiere que la gente no gane pasta. Anda y que te zurzan, mastuerzo.

PD: No soy BlueArrow, GI-LI-PO-LLAS.


----------



## Registrador (22 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Estás psicótiko perdío. Aquí nadie está impidiendo que los demás ganen dinero. Al revés, parece que eres tú el que quiere que la gente no gane pasta. Anda y que te zurzan, mastuerzo.
> 
> PD: No soy BlueArrow, GI-LI-PO-LLAS.



Por cierto que pasó con bluearrow ? Era de mis foreros favoritos


----------



## Red Star (22 Feb 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto que pasó con bluearrow ? Era de mis foreros favoritos



Según su último comentario, se cabreó con calopez por el tema de las IPs o algo así y se fue.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Estás psicótiko perdío. Aquí nadie está impidiendo que los demás ganen dinero. Al revés, parece que eres tú el que quiere que la gente no gane pasta. Anda y que te zurzan, mastuerzo.
> 
> PD: No soy BlueArrow, GI-LI-PO-LLAS.



GI-LI-PO-LLAS ya sé k eres , Blue Arrow. Y si tal, pide el libro de reclamaciones al forerío, a mí ni me mires, boba.

Por ciscarme en la glotis de perdonavidas como tú no impido k nahide gane pasta, lameojales, k es lo k llevais haciendo años en este hilo trollaco.

Hala...a trollear a tu puta madre, suknormal.


----------



## Red Star (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> GI-LI-PO-LLAS ya sé k eres , Blue Arrow. Y si tal, pide el libro de reclamaciones al forerío, a mí ni me mires, boba.
> 
> Por ciscarme en la glotis de perdonavidas como tú no impido k nahide gane pasta, lameojales, k es lo k llevais haciendo años en este hilo trollaco.
> 
> Hala...a trollear a tu puta madre, suknormal.



Weno tío, pos nada, pa ti la perra gorda. Tú sigue en tu línea y disfruta de tu diversidad funcional. Have fun staying poor, como dicen por ahí.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

Vaya mongolo el juli - esseri. Bocachancla fantasmón de tres al cuarto que no acepta un debate e insulta cuando se le dan argumentos en contra del horo.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Weno tío, pos nada, pa ti la perra gorda. Tú sigue en tu línea y disfruta de tu diversidad funcional. Have fun staying poor, como dicen por ahí.



A ver idiota, k a mí en tu saco de pobreza perdonavidas k le restregais a todo diox k entra , no me metes, pazwato... eres disléxico y necesitas un crokis o ké kojonex ?...éso es lo k llevais haciendo años en vuestra mierdahilo de pseudotriunfaóreh.

Y la perra gorda te la metes por el ojal...k yo ventilo lo mío, puto downie. Y no me agrede una mierda k los demás hagan lo propio para sí. Si como cacareas, tú tampoco, métete tus kuotes de maruja y la lenwa en el ojal , si no son para apoyar...y deja k fluya. A k es simple hasta pa´tí ?

Akí hay panoja pa´todas. Al lío...o babéale a tu puta madre.

...y hasta akí con la copla trollaca. Llu chús, maifrén.


----------



## Red Star (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> A ver idiota, k a mí en tu saco de pobreza perdonavidas k le restregais a todo diox k entra , no me metes, eres disléxico y necesitas un crokis o ké kojonex ?...éso es lo k llevais haciendo años en vuestra mierdahilo de pseudotriunfaóreh.
> 
> Y la perra gorda te la metes por el ojal...k yo ventilo lo mío, puto downie. Y no me agrede una mierda k los demás hagan lo propio para sí. Si como cacareas, tú tampoco, métete tus kuotes de maruja y la lenwa en el ojal , si no son para apoyar...y deja k fluya. Simple.
> 
> Akí hay panoja pa´todas. Al lío...o babéale a tu puta madre.



La verdac es que no entiendo muy vien lo que dices. Igual deberías aprender a expresarte.


----------



## Josar (22 Feb 2021)

remonster dijo:


> Buenas...pasaba por aquí para cerciorarme de la selfsimilaridad de la nueva burbuja.
> 
> El puto hilo como siempre. Con nuevos tontos avisando de la estafa del tulipán. Dónde andan Nico y Reputón? Y Clapham con su chevy?
> 
> ...



Antes teníamos más nivel de trolls

Yo le había cogido cariño al niko y todo

A bajado mucho la calidad del hilo, una lastima


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Feb 2021)

remonster dijo:


> Buenas...pasaba por aquí para cerciorarme de la selfsimilaridad de la nueva burbuja.
> 
> El puto hilo como siempre. Con nuevos tontos avisando de la estafa del tulipán. Dónde andan Nico y Reputón? Y Clapham con su chevy?
> 
> ...



Hola máquina, jajajaja.

Hasta dónde subirá??? Se echan de menos tus posts.


----------



## cabot (22 Feb 2021)

Hola, estafadores. Ayer saludé de nuevo a mis amigos casineros, habían ganado más de un 20% en su inversión de 6000 € en una semana. El comentario fue: "nunca había visto una inversión que me diera ese beneficio tan rápido, creo que me voy a salir YA". 
Bueno, a ver cuanto dura el chiringuito.
Suerte a los pardillos y enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Hola, estafadores. Ayer saludé de nuevo a mis amigos casineros, habían ganado más de un 20% en su inversión de 6000 € en una semana. El comentario fue: "nunca había visto una inversión que me diera ese beneficio tan rápido, creo que me voy a salir YA".
> Bueno, a ver cuanto dura el chiringuito.
> Suerte a los pardillos y enhorabuena a los premiados.



Bitcoin no es una inversión, es la mayor transferencia económica de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## cabot (22 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Bitcoin no es una inversión, es la mayor transferencia económica de la historia de la humanidad.



Si, del bolsillo de los pardillos al de los timadores.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Hola, estafadores. Ayer saludé de nuevo a mis amigos casineros, habían ganado más de un 20% en su inversión de 6000 € en una semana. El comentario fue: "nunca había visto una inversión que me diera ese beneficio tan rápido, creo que me voy a salir YA".
> Bueno, a ver cuanto dura el chiringuito.
> Suerte a los pardillos y enhorabuena a los premiados.



Mantente cuñao y pobre pompero.


----------



## veismuler (22 Feb 2021)

Yo mucha veces me quedo alucinado con el nivel..... La verdad irrefutable es el precio y el precio ahora mismo dice que gana el bitcoin. el oro podrá ser a futuro o no ser. pero al presente es el bitcoin y os hablo yo que la mitad de mi patrimonio está metido en la m***** del oro.

Si hubiera invertido un cuarto de lo que invertí en el oro en bitcoin.. me habría marcado un blue Arrow hace bastante tiempo y ahora estaría viviendo la vida loca....


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> Yo mucha veces me quedo alucinado con el nivel..... La verdad irrefutable es el precio y el precio ahora mismo dice que gana el bitcoin. el oro podrá ser a futuro o no ser. pero al presente es el bitcoin y os hablo yo que la mitad de mi patrimonio está metido en la m***** del oro.
> 
> Si hubiera invertido un cuarto de lo que invertí en el oro en bitcoin.. me habría marcado un blue Arrow hace bastante tiempo y ahora estaría viviendo la vida loca....



Lo primero para cualkiera k vaya a entrar en metales es k debe asumir k puede sufrir manipulaciones descomunales. Imo, puede ser k no se haya visto nada en esa línea aún y la salvajada sea tremenda. El precio en fiat es sencillamente algo fuera del control del sector y una herramienta de manipulación/confiscación vía dumping terrible.

En ese sentido, la calentada de cabeza k se está dando al mogollón de nuevos adeptos k llegan fundamentalmente a ganar pasta rápida con todo el rollo del apretón de plata y todo éso tiene un peligro del copón y se puede volver totalmente en contra de la revalorización del metal infinitamente más fácil k a favor, pese a k el gancho de llamada vaya en esa línea.

La estabilidá es el argumento económico/monetario a batir - frente a la volatilidá como elemento a consolidar - y el fiat para combatirla es infinito y obviamente, prefiere inflación para su despendole. Meter pasta en unos metales k están claramente en la diana, no es ninguna broma y debe hacerse con más conocimiento de causa k nunca. Creo.

La pinza entre ambos puntos funciona ya hoy y margina perfectamente al fiat...pero k dejen imponerse a éso es más k dudoso...y de hecho, creo k a día de hoy es un falso dilema y ha pasado totalmente a segundo plano.

Personalmente, ni me plantearía hoy holdear metal sin cryptos, la tortura pinta de aúpa. La vaina es k estar dentro hace tiempo te permite ambas cosas...y creciendo. Pero la papeleta actual para kien se enfrente a estos dilemas es delicadita de kojonex. Cuando no una invitación directa a entrar en cryptos.


----------



## Rajoy (22 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> ... Bueno, a ver cuanto dura el chiringuito ...



El chiringuito dura ya más de once años ...
Eso en sellos es una minucia, pero en tecnología y con competidores, hackers, medios de incomunicación, Estados, FMI, bancos centrales y comerciales y Agencias de Inteligencia dando por saco, es una eternidad !

Y en ese tiempo ha visto varias generaciones de trollacos, muchos de ellos con bastante más nivel que tu.

Es malo ser un troll o un CM, pero lo peor no es eso, es ser mediocre. Porque no sobresales ni por arriba, ni por abajo.
Por arriba mi querido amigo Nico os ha puesto el listón muy alto y por abajo ... tela.

Han pasado muchos imbéciles por aquí. Unos son conscientes de que no tienen muchas luces pero, para mi, los peores son aquellos que, a pesar de ser imbéciles, se creen más listos que nadie. Y aquí, en mi humilde opinión/predilección, creo que “El Gran Héroe Americano” es el número uno. Aunque he de reconocer que ese puesto está realmente disputado.

De momento bitcoin ha saltado la barrera de los frikis, la de los libertarios, la de los inversores de alto riesgo, ... y empiezan a comprarlo grandes empresas y fondos. En algún momento pasará a formar parte de las reservas de algún país porque: para qué tener dólares cuando puedes tener bitcoins ?

Conforme pasa el tiempo y bitcoin permanece, todos acaban tirando la toalla y desaparecen.
Pero tu persevera. A medida que bitcoin continúe implantándose y extendiéndose, si sigues criticándolo impasible, algún día el título de “trollaco más imbécil del hilo del bitcoin” podría ser tuyo ...

Ah ! y con la frente bien alta y sin temor al ridículo. Si utilizas un multinick pierdes toda la “imbecilidad” acumulada.


----------



## iaGulin (22 Feb 2021)

Cuanto suelen tardar las transacciones con btc ma o menos?
Que transferí hace 30 minutos de mi billetera a binance y todavía no han llegado los mamones xD


----------



## Polonia Viva (22 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Cuanto suelen tardar las transacciones con btc ma o menos?
> Que transferí hace 30 minutos 0,2BTC de mi billetera a binance y todavía no han llegado los mamones xD



Depende de la comisión que hayas puesto, te puede tardar desde minutos hasta meses.


----------



## Registrador (22 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Cuanto suelen tardar las transacciones con btc ma o menos?
> Que transferí hace 30 minutos 0,2BTC de mi billetera a binance y todavía no han llegado los mamones xD



Cuantos satoshis de comision has pagado? mas de 100 satoshis por vB ?


----------



## iaGulin (22 Feb 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Cuantos satoshis de comision has pagado? mas de 100 satoshis por vB ?



Menudo zote soy, no lo sé xD


----------



## Registrador (22 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Menudo zote soy, no lo sé xD



Pues revísalo, lo pone en el historial de transacciones de tu billetera


----------



## iaGulin (22 Feb 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Pues revísalo, lo pone en el historial de transacciones de tu billetera



70


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Feb 2021)

Ahí está la esperada y lógica corrección.


----------



## Registrador (22 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> 70



segun esto Bitcoin Fee Calculator, Estimation + Chart of Unconfirmed Transactions

en una hora deberia llegar.


----------



## redbullsevilla2005 (22 Feb 2021)

Hola, creo que ya es tarde para invertir en Bitcoins, pero por gusto (y para perder la virginidad criptomonedil) me gustaría comprar 250 euros, Donde podría comprar de forma segura en España?, Gracias


----------



## Josar (22 Feb 2021)

redbullsevilla2005 dijo:


> Hola, creo que ya es tarde para invertir en Bitcoins, pero por gusto (y para perder la virginidad criptomonedil) me gustaría comprar 250 euros, Donde podría comprar de forma segura en España?, Gracias



Bitcoin es una reserva de valor, nunca es tarde 

Si lo que querías es hacerte rico con dos pesetas , si

Lo más fácil y rápido ahora mismo es comprar desde coinbase o binance por ejemplo


----------



## Satoshi (22 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Hola, estafadores. Ayer saludé de nuevo a mis amigos casineros, habían ganado más de un 20% en su inversión de 6000 € en una semana. El comentario fue: "nunca había visto una inversión que me diera ese beneficio tan rápido, creo que me voy a salir YA".
> Bueno, a ver cuanto dura el chiringuito.
> Suerte a los pardillos y enhorabuena a los premiados.



Joder como esta el nivel, cada dia vienen con mas retraso estos trolls. have fun staying poor


----------



## cabot (22 Feb 2021)

Vamos para abajoooo!!!


----------



## cabot (22 Feb 2021)

En 13 horas un 8,5% de depreciación, si esto no es una burbuja explicadme qué es.


----------



## barborico (22 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> En 13 horas un 8,5% de depreciación, si esto no es una burbuja explicadme qué es.



Está usted equivocado, en cualquier número de horas es un 0% de depreciación.


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> 70



Ahora anda la cosa por 120. Si aparecen unos pocos bloques rápidos puede que en 2-3h entren las de 70 como la tuya.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (22 Feb 2021)

cabot dijo:


> En 13 horas un 8,5% de depreciación, si esto no es una burbuja explicadme qué es.



*JAJAJAJAJAJAJA es que no fallan.*
Estos no-coiners son de lo más gracioso del foro. Ya os lo dije el Jueves pasado y tal cual está pasando:




Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Una corrección sana puede ser lo más normal, mira las gráficas de BTC vs USD y ETH vs USD con velas diarias o semanales... Este subforo se llenará de visionarios rollo "en un mes 10k" o "os lo dije putos bitcoñeros" y en un par de semanas arriba otra vez.
> 
> Yo por supuesto no vendería ni un satoshi. si acaso compraría más si ocurre.
> 
> Y por cierto, la historia dice que SIEMPRE ES BUEN MOMENTO PARA COMPRAR BTC.


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

¿Alguna noticia relacionada? ¿El vendedor de lavadoras la ha liado de nuevo o algo?


----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2021)

Por fin bitcoin vuelve a ser bitcoin!!! No lo parecía últimamente con una subida continua durante tanto tiempo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (22 Feb 2021)

No hace mucho bajó desde el ATH de $41k a $29k, y aquí seguimos vivos


----------



## angrymorty (22 Feb 2021)

Ya petó kraken. Y Ether -60%! de locos. Absolutamente.


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Ya petó kraken. Y Ether -60%! de locos. Absolutamente.



A mí todavía me va. Qué puta locura.


----------



## _______ (22 Feb 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Ya petó kraken. Y Ether -60%! de locos. Absolutamente.



-60%? tu si que estas loco, igual de loco que el de la foto de tu perfil


----------



## teniente francisco (22 Feb 2021)

Vamos a ver cuanto tardan los nocoiners de turno en entrar a hacer valer su jajayalodijismo.
Solo espero que no miren la grafica del ultimo mes, donde aun con este ultimo petardazo el BTC lleva ganado un 65%. Podria caer casi un 40% adicional y aun asi el que compro hace un mes estaria en break even.


----------



## Orriols (22 Feb 2021)

¿Suelo en $50k?


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> -60%? tu si que estas loco, igual de loco que el de la foto de tu perfil



Ha habido un momento que ha estado a menos de 1000 leuros.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

¿Ya está? 

¿¿¿Eso es todo???


----------



## angrymorty (22 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> -60%? tu si que estas loco, igual de loco que el de la foto de tu perfil



En la app de Kraken llegó a valer 800 dólares... no saqué captura, pero créeme xD. Y ahora está a -16%. Qué ida de bola y qué suerte el que compró a 800. Precios 2020.


----------



## _______ (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Ha habido un momento que ha estado a menos de 1000 leuros.



eth alcanzó 1600 euros, bajar 60 % lo pondria en 600 y no veo nisiquiera que haya caido a 1000


----------



## _______ (22 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Ya está?
> 
> ¿¿¿Eso es todo???



estoy funmandome un puro ::

casi me asusto y lo muevo todo al oro jajaaj


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (22 Feb 2021)

Si teniais ordenes de compra de ETH en Kraken olvidadas, posiblemente se os hayan ejecutado. Ha pegado un petardazo bestial de un -60% o más. Dinero gratis.


----------



## angrymorty (22 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> eth alcanzó 1600 euros, bajar 60 % lo pondria en 600 y no veo nisiquiera que haya caido a 1000



Fue durante un instante. A ver, para qué inventármelo y encima ponerlo aquí a exponerme a las críticas furibundas y suspicacias varias.


----------



## Sin_Casa (22 Feb 2021)

Hace unos minutos ha sido el frenesi de ventas, ahora deberia tirar para arriba, aunque creo que este es el inicio de una corrección como la que se dio en 41K, yo que pensaba que tocaria los 60 antes de hacerlo.

tambien esto indica la sobrecompra de este mes


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> eth alcanzó 1600 euros, bajar 60 % lo pondria en 600 y no veo nisiquiera que haya caido a 1000



Mirando la gráfica, 915 en kraken.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (22 Feb 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Fue durante un instante. A ver, para qué inventármelo y encima ponerlo aquí a exponerme a las críticas furibundas y suspicacias varias.



Te me has adelantado. 

Te doy crédito, ha sido brutal. Rollo de poder hacer casi un 2x con tu compra en menos de un minuto.... puto Kraken y su apalancamiento con poco volumen jajajaj


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2021)

A mi una alerta de Kraken me ha dado 0,027 BTC por ETH, esta claro que han tenido rotura de libro de órdenes, por ser demasiado pequeño y no soportar las órdenes de los bots de arbitraje.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (22 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> A mi una alerta de Kraken me ha dado 0,027 BTC por ETH, esta claro que han tenido rotura de libro de órdenes, por ser demasiado pequeño y no soportar las órdenes de los bots de arbitraje.




Ha bajado hasta 0.0176 vs BTC. Ahora vuelve a estar a 0.033. Imagina que jugoso


----------



## Polonia Viva (22 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena.

A mí no me ha llegado el dinero al exchange todavía, me voy a perder las rebajas


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

Ayer una ballena moviendo 28000 BTC y se han vendido 34000BTC así como la seda...

Los que esperaban los 20K, ¿cómo están? 
¿Y los del GAP del CME de 3600?



Me alegro por los que hayáis podido acumular. Se echaban de menos estos descuentos.


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Si teniais ordenes de compra de ETH en Kraken olvidadas, posiblemente se os hayan ejecutado. Ha pegado un petardazo bestial de un -60% o más. Dinero gratis.



pero luego miras y no hay volumen, creo que ha sido un flash crash.......


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

Bueno, entre tanto revuelo... Este video es buenísimo.

Aquí estamos en los botes salvavidas, pero me temo que alguno se va a quedar en el Titanic.

Sé que en el foro, en general, no nos dejamos engañar por las CBDCs, pero no me extrañaría que venga una ola de CMs y de subnormales que las respalden y nos cuenten sus "bondades".


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

Cardano ha estado a 0.56€ y ahora vuelve a 0.87€, lástima que me ha pillado indeciso por el poco dinero que me quedaba en el exchange.


----------



## calaminox (22 Feb 2021)

redbullsevilla2005 dijo:


> Hola, creo que ya es tarde para invertir en Bitcoins, pero por gusto (y para perder la virginidad criptomonedil) me gustaría comprar 250 euros, Donde podría comprar de forma segura en España?, Gracias



Bit2me


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

La App de investing.com, que la versión gratis no está mal, se cae más que los bitcoñitos... 

Encima me llega una notificación: 'Crypto-desplome' 

Si Ileana García Mora se gana el pan escribiendo estas mierdas... "Bitcoin se tambalea"


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Feb 2021)

Hoy a las 15:30 le he metido 125.000€ al Bitcoin.
Pero no directamente al Bitcoin.
He comprado acciones de HIVE, DMG Blockchain, Bitfarms, Hut 8 y Digihost Technology.
En este punto creo que es más fácil y más rápido hacer un +500% invirtiendo en empresas de blockchain y minado que directamente en el Bitcoin.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Hoy a las 15:30 le he metido 125.000€ al Bitcoin.
> Pero no directamente al Bitcoin.
> He comprado acciones de HIVE, DMG Blockchain, Bitfarms, Hut 8 y Digihost Technology.
> En este punto creo que es más fácil y más rápido hacer un +500% invirtiendo en empresas de blockchain y minado que directamente en el Bitcoin.



Nop, aún le queda subida al mercado.


----------



## DEREC (22 Feb 2021)

En realidad no hace falta casi nada de dinero para que rebote de esa forma. Con el movimiento tan rápido hacia abajo el libro de ordenes se queda vacío por la parte de la venta y no da tiempo a recolocar las ordenes, unas pocas ordenes de compra a mercado devuelven el precio a donde estaba.


----------



## Roninn (22 Feb 2021)

Por favor, no respondais e ignorad al esseri ese.

Esta destrozando la calidad que le quedaba al hilo y se hace ilegible


----------



## Sk666 (22 Feb 2021)

39~41$K creo que sería más menos el punto lógico para entrar, cómo lo veis, alguien piensa que se puede caer más?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Nop, aún le queda subida al mercado.



Claro que le queda subida pero que el Bitcoin suba un 500% sería ir a más de 200.000 USD el Bitcoin.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Feb 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> 39~41$K creo que sería más menos el punto lógico para entrar, cómo lo veis, alguien piensa que se puede caer más?



Creo que como máximo caerá al nivel donde compro Tesla o un poco más.
Y si sucede habrá una volatilidad brutal como hoy, será una bajada de unas horas, los inversores institucionales se hincharan a comprar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

A los que buscáis los 'dips', os recomiendo el Indicador Peter Schiff. 

Cada vez que tuitea una mierda contra Bitcoin, ahí es el dip para acumular.


----------



## Sk666 (22 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Creo que como máximo caerá al nivel donde compro Tesla o un poco más.
> Y si sucede habrá una volatilidad brutal como hoy, será una bajada de unas horas, los inversores institucionales se hincharan a comprar.



Sí verdad, ese rango me vendría muy bien.


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

Curioso como ha subido un poco el oro al mismo tiempo. ¿Gacelillas saltando?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Curioso como ha subido un poco el oro al mismo tiempo. ¿Gacelillas saltando?



Podria ser diversificar, imagina que has comprado bitcoin hace años regalado y no quieres euros o quieres los justos para comprar lo que quieras, casas, tierra y porsupuesto el lambo y las scorts.

Piensas que el bitcoin puede ir a tomar porculo en cualquier momento y te costara mantener el nuevo nivel de vida alcanzado, las reparaciones del lambo, la gasolina, las scort............ 

Pues pasas la mitad del bitcoin a oro, tambien a euros aunque en menor cantidad y ya si me apuras tambien a libras y a todo lo que pilles y aseguras tu posicion a perpetuidad, puede caer el oro, puede caer el bitcoin, el oro...........pero coño ya si caen tambien las libras............


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Claro que le queda subida pero que el Bitcoin suba un 500% sería ir a más de 200.000 USD el Bitcoin.



Es precisamente donde creo que irá el precio.


----------



## Waterman (22 Feb 2021)

Yo no dormiría muy tranquilo si mi dinero depende de que Elon Musk no se tome una copa de más...


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

Para los que dudan de Bitcoin, señal de compra... 

*El Tesoro de EE.UU. califica al bitcóin como "una forma extremadamente ineficiente de realizar transacciones"*

*El Tesoro de EE.UU. califica al bitcóin como "una forma extremadamente ineficiente de realizar transacciones"*


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

Waterman dijo:


> Yo no dormiría muy tranquilo si mi dinero depende de que Elon Musk no se tome una copa de más...



Tesla no es el mayor holder de BTC ni por asomo, Grayscale es el mayor holder institucional y otros como Microstrategy llevan muchos más btcs que Tesla.


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es precisamente donde creo que irá el precio.



lo que tarde ya es otra cosa, es lo que tiene el log, que de 100000 a 200000 parece mucho pero es solo un x2, ahi entra el tema del interés compuesto.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podria ser diversificar, imagina que has comprado bitcoin hace años regalado y no quieres euros o quieres los justos para comprar lo que quieras, casas, tierra y porsupuesto el lambo y las scorts.
> 
> Piensas que el bitcoin puede ir a tomar porculo en cualquier momento y te costara mantener el nuevo nivel de vida alcanzado, las reparaciones del lambo, la gasolina, las scort............
> 
> Pues pasas la mitad del bitcoin a oro, tambien a euros aunque en menor cantidad y ya si me apuras tambien a libras y a todo lo que pilles y aseguras tu posicion a perpetuidad, puede caer el oro, puede caer el bitcoin, el oro...........pero coño ya si caen tambien las libras............



¿Vas a comprar la corrección o te vas a esperar al siguiente tramo alcista?


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> lo que tarde ya es otra cosa, es lo que tiene el log, que de 100000 a 200000 parece mucho pero es solo un x2, ahi entra el tema del interés compuesto.



Yo lo veo entre octubre y diciembre. Tal vez me equivoque, pero creo que será por esas fechas.


----------



## Costa2439 (22 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podria ser diversificar, imagina que has comprado bitcoin hace años regalado y no quieres euros o quieres los justos para comprar lo que quieras, casas, tierra y porsupuesto el lambo y las scorts.
> 
> Piensas que el bitcoin puede ir a tomar porculo en cualquier momento y te costara mantener el nuevo nivel de vida alcanzado, las reparaciones del lambo, la gasolina, las scort............
> 
> Pues pasas la mitad del bitcoin a oro, tambien a euros aunque en menor cantidad y ya si me apuras tambien a libras y a todo lo que pilles y aseguras tu posicion a perpetuidad, puede caer el oro, puede caer el bitcoin, el oro...........pero coño ya si caen tambien las libras............



Cual es la mejor manera de contrapartear con oro? Comprarlo fisicamente? Papelitos de oro? Alguna cripto de color respaldada por oro?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Waterman (22 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tesla no es el mayor holder de BTC ni por asomo, Grayscale es el mayor holder institucional y otros como Microstrategy llevan muchos más btcs que Tesla.



Si, pero esos no twitean de forma tan random como Musk...


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

Empezamos a estar en todos los sitios... 

El Director de Innovación de la Reserva Federal ahora es titular de #Bitcoin, sí, la Reserva Federal


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podria ser diversificar, imagina que has comprado bitcoin hace años regalado y no quieres euros o quieres los justos para comprar lo que quieras, casas, tierra y porsupuesto el lambo y las scorts.
> 
> Piensas que el bitcoin puede ir a tomar porculo en cualquier momento y te costara mantener el nuevo nivel de vida alcanzado, las reparaciones del lambo, la gasolina, las scort............
> 
> Pues pasas la mitad del bitcoin a oro, tambien a euros aunque en menor cantidad y ya si me apuras tambien a libras y a todo lo que pilles y aseguras tu posicion a perpetuidad, puede caer el oro, puede caer el bitcoin, el oro...........pero coño ya si caen tambien las libras............



Esa es la pinza.

Hoy en la caída , Tether ha alcanzado por primera vez el movimiento diario de TODO el resto del top10. Casi 150.000 kilos de meneo al día. Más de 4 veces el de Ethereum. Casi el doble del de BTC.

Ese es el nicho de una Stable coin respaldada en metal k puentearía totalmente el sistema fiat. El objetivo del Oro no es BTC, sino Tether.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Empezamos a estar en todos los sitios...
> 
> El Director de Innovación de la Reserva Federal ahora es titular de #Bitcoin, sí, la Reserva Federal



Balla, no melosperaba !


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

Esto mismo hice con Ethereum y Cardano... 
Sé que no es el hilo de shitcoins, pero disculpad, creo que sí es un ejemplo a seguir para muchos de los que estábamos equivocados... 

Hace unos meses decidí tener el 95% de mi cartera en btc (apuesta segura) y el 5% en algunas altcoins (juego de riesgo). Pero cambié de opinión, no vale la pena. Voy al 100% btc, y cuando sienta la necesidad de apostar, simplemente tomaré prestado e iré al casino real o jugaré Texas Holdem.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Empezamos a estar en todos los sitios...
> 
> El Director de Innovación de la Reserva Federal ahora es titular de #Bitcoin, sí, la Reserva Federal



Pues cuidado no les de por comprar a los bancos centrales, ya la hacen con toda clase de activos y no me extrañaría nada que estos con su dinero de emisión infinita ya estén acumulando.


----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2021)

Es mas que obvio que estan tomando posiciones hace tiempo pero poco a poco. Esas caidas con ventas de hasta 500btc son estrategia suya para crear panico de venta.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

Entiendo que mucha gente agache la cabeza y siga remando, que dirán "cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar...", que meterán más FUD. 

Pero si es que ante cosas como esta te quedas quieto, ya sabes que sigues teniendo mentalidad de esclavo. 
Porque no me veo a Pablenin o echemingas posteando en este foro... 



Mi banco me ha escrito diciéndome que están cerrando las cuatro cuentas que tengo con ellos.
- Aviso de 65 días
- Ninguna razón dada
- He bancarizado con ellos durante 25 años.
- Todas las cuentas tienen superávit

El mismo banco rechazó mi solicitud de cuenta comercial.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2021)

TODO el sentido tiene.

El viernes estuve en una charla d Bitcoin en Viena...salí acojonado...

Jack Dorsey el de twitter, parece que ha dicho y comentado en varios foros que su idea es pumpear bitcoin y generar millonarios en las comunidades negras.

Cuando le preguntan por qué...arranca su discurso progre.

Yo si creo que a BTC lo van a prostituir entre todos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> TODO el sentido tiene.
> 
> El viernes estuve en una charla d Bitcoin en Viena...salí acojonado...
> 
> ...



Interesante. No me fío nada de Jack Dorsey.

Pero por otro lado, prostituir Bitcoin?
Por la donación esa que han hecho de 500BTC junto con Jay-Z?
Qué más planes tienen?

Por otro lado, aunque quieran, no creo que nadie pueda fácilmente , si por un lado unos dicen que si China, otros que los Bancos centrales, otros que si los libertarios y los ancap...

Me refiero que el progre de Jack podrá gastar sus bitcoñitos en sus delirios, pero si el resto pasamos de su cara y usamos nuestros bitcoñitos para otras cosas...


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Entiendo que mucha gente agache la cabeza y siga remando, que dirán "cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar...", que meterán más FUD.
> 
> Pero si es que ante cosas como esta te quedas quieto, ya sabes que sigues teniendo mentalidad de esclavo.
> Porque no me veo a Pablenin o echemingas posteando en este foro...
> ...



Cuidado porque tiene explicación ...


----------



## _______ (22 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> TODO el sentido tiene.
> 
> El viernes estuve en una charla d Bitcoin en Viena...salí acojonado...
> 
> ...



Brillante idea generar millonarios en comunidades progres cuando casi todos los bitcoins están en manos de chinos y euroepos


----------



## _______ (22 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Cuidado porque tiene explicación ...



Imagino que con Unn préstamo personal haces lo que te sale de los cojones


----------



## INE (22 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Brillante idea generar millonarios en comunidades progres cuando casi todos los bitcoins están en manos de chinos y euroepos



Serán negros de Nigeria porque otra cosa no creo.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2021)

acabo de entrar!

saludos a los no coiners!


Payment methodEUR WalletDate and timeFebruary 22, 2021 10:46 PSTAmount*0.15000000 BTC*Exchange rate@ €44,078.00 / BTC


----------



## mr nobody (22 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Imagino que con Unn préstamo personal haces lo que te sale de los cojones




  

No te pertencen ni tus hijos, te va a pertenecer el dinero de tu banco....

Celaá justifica su rechazo al «pin parental» en que los «hijos no pertenecen a los padres»


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Interesante. No me fío nada de Jack Dorsey.
> 
> Pero por otro lado, prostituir Bitcoin?
> Por la donación esa que han hecho de 500BTC junto con Jay-Z?
> ...



Jack Dorsey Partners With Lamar Wilson to Create More Black Bitcoin Millionaires - Decrypt


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Feb 2021)

Volvemos a precios de hace solo 3 días, no ha sido para tanto


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Imagino que con Unn préstamo personal haces lo que te sale de los cojones



No se si era personal, si le pidieron explicaciones seguramente las tendría que haber dado correctas. Si no, no le habrían preguntado.


----------



## crisis forever (22 Feb 2021)

Según un video que ha colgado David Bataglia en YT, la caída de hoy la han provocado los bancos centrales:


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2021)

BTC like Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Red Star (22 Feb 2021)

En un par de horas recuperamos los 56K.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me informan de que una ballena esta liquidando sus bitcoin por fiat.
> 
> Ojo que se viene el derrumbamiento.



Soy un genio del bitcoin.

Lastima no haber entrado hace años a esto, ahora seria yo la ballena comiendo pececillos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Feb 2021)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Cual es la mejor manera de contrapartear con oro? Comprarlo fisicamente? Papelitos de oro? Alguna cripto de color respaldada por oro?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Fisico pero sin que nadie lo sepa, es dificil en estas cantidades pero seguramente pueda hacerse con paciencia.


----------



## Roninn (22 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Jack Dorsey Partners With Lamar Wilson to Create More Black Bitcoin Millionaires - Decrypt



No pueden planificar para la semana siguiente y van a invertir a largo plazo en el asset mas volatil del mundo y sacar beneficios

Bien Dorsey,bien.


----------



## INE (22 Feb 2021)

Visto lo visto y en aras de la privacidad creo que lo mejor es minar tus propios BTC y estar a salvo de
las garras de los Estados. A medio plazo no lo veo descabellado.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Vas a comprar la corrección o te vas a esperar al siguiente tramo alcista?



Me la he perdido por que estaba comiendo, he visto que empezaba la fiesta y pensaba que seria como la ultima vez que iba a durar mas rato esto y habrian barridos chulos como la ultima vez.

Cuando he llegado de comerme mis exquisitos canelones ya habia pasado todo...............cabrones...................

En fin, la verdad es que creo que esta noche habra otra caida pero mi idea para la compra es meter a monedas como civic y distritox que luego son las que mas suben, si pillo litecoin en precios bajunos inferiores a 120 euros tambien asi luego hago un por 2 con ella de forma facil y sencilla.

En Kraken tengo que mirar ahora que hago por que hay varias monedillas que no valen ni centimos y me interesa meterles.

Como he llegado muy tarde al bitcoin lo mio es el casino y como todo esta subiendo si no es una semana otra pues dificil equivocarte.


----------



## mr nobody (22 Feb 2021)

En UK tambien se pagan taxas por las plusbalias: preludio de lo que se nos avecina


----------



## hyperburned (22 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me la he perdido por que estaba comiendo, he visto que empezaba la fiesta y pensaba que seria como la ultima vez que iba a durar mas rato esto y habrian barridos chulos como la ultima vez.
> 
> Cuando he llegado de comerme mis exquisitos canelones ya habia pasado todo...............cabrones...................
> 
> ...




Entiendo que comprais con Fiat y no con BTC no? comprar con btc se considera venta segun leo.... ayuda para un novato


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Esa es la pinza.
> 
> Hoy en la caída , Tether ha alcanzado por primera vez el movimiento diario de TODO el resto del top10. Casi 150.000 kilos de meneo al día. Más de 4 veces el de Ethereum. Casi el doble del de BTC.
> 
> Ese es el nicho de una Stable coin respaldada en metal k puentearía totalmente el sistema fiat. El objetivo del Oro no es BTC, sino Tether.



Pero si el theter ese no sirve para nada, es como el Dai que tienen en coinbase mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero si el theter ese no sirve para nada, es como el Dai que tienen en coinbase mmmmmmmmmm



En fiat, no.

Pero la estabilidad de cryptos respaldadas en metal además de evitar fiat, sería positiva y de cotización abierta. Las pocas conocidas k hay van ampliando supply.


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Imagino que con Unn préstamo personal haces lo que te sale de los cojones


----------



## Seronoser (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Hoy a las 15:30 le he metido 125.000€ al Bitcoin.
> Pero no directamente al Bitcoin.
> He comprado acciones de HIVE, DMG Blockchain, Bitfarms, Hut 8 y Digihost Technology.
> En este punto creo que es más fácil y más rápido hacer un +500% invirtiendo en empresas de blockchain y minado que directamente en el Bitcoin.



Brutal.
Sólo hoy ha subido un 85% Digihost


----------



## DEREC (22 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 580147



El siguiente el logo de Amazon


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## Gusman (22 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> Visto lo visto y en aras de la privacidad creo que lo mejor es minar tus propios BTC y estar a salvo de
> las garras de los Estados. A medio plazo no lo veo descabellado.



Perseguirian el consumo energetico cual plantacion de canabis.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Feb 2021)

Para los que perdieron el tren: ¿que cripto tiene el potencial de pegar un petardazo a lo Bitcoin a largo plazo?


----------



## Gusman (23 Feb 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Para los que perdieron el tren: ¿que cripto tiene el potencial de pegar un petardazo a lo Bitcoin a largo plazo?



Bitcoin.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Siguiendo el tema de McCormack, parece que si tienes una empresa y lleva 'Bitcoin, en el nombre, estás fuera.

Vale, es un banco privado, sus reglas.

Tendremos que hacer nosotros las nuestras... Ah, no! Que somos los plebeyos y remeros...


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

La Bitcoinera media. Cuando bitcoin valía 20 dólares... Uffff


----------



## vpsn (23 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Perseguirian el consumo energetico cual plantacion de canabis.



Hay gente con consumo de energia gratuita en espanha (por ejemplo exempleados de endesa) que llevan tiempo con sus granjas de minado.


----------



## Buscape (23 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estan pegando un bajonazo las shitcoin desde esta mañana que parecian tirar para arriba,
> 
> A que se debe esto,
> 
> Voy siguiendo YFI, cuando se equipara al bitcoin es que bitcoin va a tirar para arriba pero esta vez YFI ha pegado un bajonazo gordo, luego se ha repuesto un poco pero sigue a la baja.



Cuando el Bitcoin baja al sotano, las shitcoins visitan el infierno.

Siempre ha sido así y probablemente continúe de esa manera.


----------



## MorosBancario (23 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> La Bitcoinera media. Cuando bitcoin valía 20 dólares... Uffff



Melafo. El otro dia me pille un bitcoño como la del video en un exchange:





Intente pagar con Ethereum pero no me lo cogieron por las fees...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2021)

Pues como estaba previsto siguen las rebajas y seguramente se acentuen mañana entre las 8 y las 11 de la mañana, osea en un rato, yo es que me voy a dormir ahora y por eso digo mañana y tal, es lo que tiene no tener que remar.

Que salvajada estan rompiendo el culo de los inversores y llevandose la pasta a raudales para luego poder con ese dinero romper otros culos.

Estamos asistiendo a una de las mayores transferencias de riqueza si pero de los pobres a los ricos, vamos lo de siempre.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Buenos días


----------



## veismuler (23 Feb 2021)

115000 dólares perdidos en esta bajada ? Eres milloneti. Menuda preocupación que tendría....ninguna.


----------



## Porestar (23 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues como estaba previsto siguen las rebajas y seguramente se acentuen mañana entre las 8 y las 11 de la mañana, osea en un rato, yo es que me voy a dormir ahora y por eso digo mañana y tal, es lo que tiene no tener que remar.
> 
> Que salvajada estan rompiendo el culo de los inversores y llevandose la pasta a raudales para luego poder con ese dinero romper otros culos.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a una de las mayores transferencias de riqueza si pero de los pobres a los ricos, vamos lo de siempre.



Pero si estás deseando que baje para meter más, cabroncete.


----------



## CuiBono (23 Feb 2021)

Mi padre tiene 0,025 btc más o menos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2021)

Bueno, toca la racha de "os lo dije", "ha explotado", "sois imbéciles, no como yo" y derivados.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2021)

Bueno, el máximo ha sido de 58'3k, veremos cuanto dura "el récord". La última vez, más de 3 años.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Feb 2021)

Tesla compró entorno a 36.000 no?
Pues seguramente ese será el suelo.
Habrá muchísimas corporaciones que aprovecharán ahora para entrar a estos precios descontados.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, el máximo ha sido de 58'3k, veremos cuanto dura "el récord". La última vez, más de 3 años.



Yo diría que este año veremos más de 58.3


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo diría que este año veremos más de 58.3



de momento no ha hecho más que un abc...pasa que como es volátil pues parece mucho, yo creo que este año vemos los 66000.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Lo de Taproot entiendo que va a suceder sí o sí y que podría suponer un gran avance.

¿Sería un paso para poder dejar herencias a varias personas sin problema y de forma privada?


----------



## Sk666 (23 Feb 2021)

Yo ahora no compraría nada, parece que le queda por corregir y marzo, abril tradicionalmente suelen ser a la baja la verdad


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Yo ahora no compraría nada, parece que le queda por corregir y marzo, abril tradicionalmente suelen ser a la baja la verdad



¿No va a hacer DCA, sinior? 

Me parece correcto según las posibilidades de cada uno. 
Todavía recuerdo la locura de diciembre y enero y comprar con tarjeta en exchanges en la corrección del 30%


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Parece zanjado el tema bancos de UK-McCormack...


Entonces, resulta que la razón por la que se cierran mis cuentas es debido a una actividad sospechosa en mi cuenta. Me llamaron hace cuatro semanas para preguntarme acerca de los pagos recibidos y salientes, específicamente a los "crypto exchanges", y les dije que no es de su incumbencia.





No tiene nada que ver con el préstamo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Feb 2021)

Se había tirado un mes entero pumpeando duro y era lógico que corrigiera, es la clásica recogida de beneficios. Creo que en este mismo año se superarán los 58.300 $ sin problemas. Si se implementa el quilombo de las Schnorr Signatures mejor que mejor.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se había tirado un mes entero pumpeando duro y era lógico que corrigiera, es la clásica recogida de beneficios. Creo que en este mismo año se superarán los 58.300 $ sin problemas. Si se implementa el quilombo de las Schnorr Signatures mejor que mejor.



¿Eso era lo de la privacidad mejorada? ¿En cuanto se estima que esté listo ese desarrollo?


----------



## Sk666 (23 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿No va a hacer DCA, sinior?
> Me parece correcto según las posibilidades de cada uno.
> Todavía recuerdo la locura de diciembre y enero y comprar con tarjeta en exchanges en la corrección del 30%



Debería hacerlo, sí, pero tampoco me compensa, desde noviembre del año pasado fue la última vez que compré pero sí lo he tradeado con otras cryptos con más menos éxito. 
Si corrige más que pienso que debería hacerlo sí entro directamente y sí va para arriba compensaré con otras cryptos, tampoco me da más xd


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Eso era lo de la privacidad mejorada? ¿En cuanto se estima que esté listo ese desarrollo?



Son varias mejoras, entre ellas mejor privacidad ya que las transacciones normales y las coinjoin serán indistinguibles. El desarrollo ya está listo, me parece que ahora lo único que queda decidir es cuándo se implementará y sobre todo cómo se implementará, porque hay varios métodos de implementación y no tienen claro cuál aplicar.


----------



## hijodepantera (23 Feb 2021)

Ni me molesto en congelar, simplemente he vaciado las reservas de hongos alucinógenos de Holanda con las plusvalías y ahora ya no miro mas la cuenta hasta de aquí a unos meses cuando vuelva a estar por los 55k.
Automáticamente cada semana se va comprando una cantidad X y a esperar que el cadaver del nocoiner pase por tu casa.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Aumentar escalabilidad. 
Mejorar privacidad. 

Había uno del foro de IOTA que decía que eran promesas también en la LN... 

Promesas que no valen nada, nada, nada...


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Promesas que no valen nada, nada, nada...



Hombre nada, nada. No sé que decirte.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre nada, nada. No sé que decirte.



Era a modo de risa, pero ha sido demasiado autista. Recordando la canción de los piratas.

Taproot es un hecho y lo veremos antes que el coordicidio.

EDIT: ¿Cómo apuesto? Ya liquidé IOTA en su día por BTC.


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 Feb 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Yo ahora no compraría nada, parece que le queda por corregir y marzo, abril tradicionalmente suelen ser a la baja la verdad



El problema de esto es que el BTC sube de repente y sin avisar, aunque luego tenga sus correcciones del 30-40%. Es un lujo muy caro estar fuera cuando pasa esto que yo, desde luego, no me puedo permitir. De hecho me estoy poniendo a comprar bastante esta semana.

Estar fuera del Bitcoin también es una posición, y a largo plazo está claro que perdedora.


----------



## orbeo (23 Feb 2021)

Yo haría 3 o 4 entradas y que sea vaya donde quiera. No vas a poder entrar en el mejor punto, y esta mierda te vas a dormir y te levantas con un arreón de la hostia que acabas comprando más caro que donde vendiste.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

DEP los del FUD de Tether


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (23 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> DEP los del FUD de Tether



Esta *SÍ es la noticia gorda del dia *y no el precio.


Con qué argumento van a atacar los no-coiners ahora?


----------



## Red Star (23 Feb 2021)

*Bill Gates dice que todo el mundo debería salirse del BITCOIN.*

¡¡Cómeme la polla, Bill Puertas!!

No me arrancarán mis satoshis ni de mi manos frías y muertas.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Feb 2021)

¿Rebote del gato muerto?


----------



## Red Star (23 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Rebote del gato muerto?



Bitcoin no es un gato, es un *Honey Badger*.


----------



## barborico (23 Feb 2021)

Es brutal


----------



## Red Star (23 Feb 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Es brutal



Y no es sólo fiero y valiente, el cabrón es super inteligente:


----------



## Red Star (23 Feb 2021)

El Honey Badger, el animal más malote de la naturaleza. No tiene miedo, se merienda cobras, le echa cojones a las hienas y a los leones, se pelea con los leopardos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> El Honey Badger, el animal más malote de la naturaleza. No tiene miedo, se merienda cobras, le echa cojones a las hienas y a los leones, se pelea con los leopardos.


----------



## Red Star (23 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


>



Hasta sabe bailar... lo tiene todo.

Sólo le falta ser un poco menos feo al hijo de pvta...


----------



## orbeo (23 Feb 2021)

.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero si estás deseando que baje para meter más, cabroncete.



Si por eso estuve anoche hasta las tantas despierto haber como estaba el tema pero viendo los volumenes que por otro lado estan totalmente falseados pense que iba a bajar mas como deje escrito y acerte, vamos a ver como anda hoy el tema, parece que ya si estan metiendo las bajadas y subidas que pensaba habria.

Yo lo que quiero es comprar shitcoins.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Tesla compró entorno a 36.000 no?
> Pues seguramente ese será el suelo.
> Habrá muchísimas corporaciones que aprovecharán ahora para entrar a estos precios descontados.



Estas dando por hecho que no ha vendido ya, vamos a ver que pasa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Rebote del gato muerto?



Eso fue ayer, hoy ya va para abajo y haber donde lo paran, no voy a decir cantidades, bueno si, esto se va para los 30000 mas o menos,


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Feb 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, el máximo ha sido de 58'3k, veremos cuanto dura "el récord". La última vez, más de 3 años.



NO. La última vez fueron 3-4 semanas. Cuando se alcanzó el maximo de 42k y luego bajó a 20 y pico largos


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

Pues en este momento de la historia, estoy completamente de acuerdo. Ya veremos más adelante...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (23 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso fue ayer, hoy ya va para abajo y haber donde lo paran, no voy a decir cantidades, bueno si, esto se va para los 30000 mas o menos,




eres un optimista tio! el oráculo del foro @romanillo predijo 15000 en un mes.


----------



## Josar (23 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso fue ayer, hoy ya va para abajo y haber donde lo paran, no voy a decir cantidades, bueno si, esto se va para los 30000 mas o menos,



No te casas de decir tonterías?


----------



## Sk666 (23 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> El problema de esto es que el BTC sube de repente y sin avisar, aunque luego tenga sus correcciones del 30-40%. Es un lujo muy caro estar fuera cuando pasa esto que yo, desde luego, no me puedo permitir. De hecho me estoy poniendo a comprar bastante esta semana.
> 
> Estar fuera del Bitcoin también es una posición, y a largazo está claro que perdedora.



Cierto pero bueno yo tengo mi parte de btc... y como todos mis límites y debo de mirar siempre por cómo y cuándo invertir mi dinero, la última vez que entre que fue en octubre, pero si he hecho operaciones contra btc y me han salido mejor que directamente, no veo razón para cambiar. El mercado está muy muy volátil más que probable que siga bajando.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Feb 2021)

Entre a 44k € ayer...hoy lo he visto a 36k por momentos (sino recuerdo mal) lastima k estava en una reunion y no podua comprar..fuckkkk

me fallo mi modelo de NUPL estava usando unos datos de glassnode con el API y habia UNA SEMANA de desfalco...resulta que tenia todos los datos movidos 7 dias..sus muertos!

Pero bueno, no me arrepiento.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Y no es sólo fiero y valiente, el cabrón es super inteligente:



Digo más, no sólamente es fiero, valiente e inteligente... además el hijo puta es inmune a las picaduras de muchas serpientes


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Feb 2021)

¿Dónde véis el límite definitivo de la resistencia de BitCoin a largo plazo? ¿60? ¿100? ¿150? ¿200?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2021)

Chicos seguid fuertes que seguro rebota dentro de cuatro o cinco años a 100.000 aunque ahora veo mas cerca la bajada sana a los 30.000


----------



## sirpask (23 Feb 2021)

Conferencia sobre Bitcoin en 2013. 



Se me han soltao algunas lagrimillas... Por aquel entonces ya estabamos por aquí hablando de esto ¿No?


----------



## Satoshi (23 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Chicos seguid fuertes que seguro rebota dentro de cuatro o cinco años a 100.000 aunque ahora veo mas cerca la bajada sana a los 30.000



broder ajusta tu oraculo que te esta fallando. veremos los 100k ESTE año veras


----------



## Llorón (23 Feb 2021)

Estamos haciendo parada en boxes, este año vamos directos a los 100K


----------



## Gusman (23 Feb 2021)

100k diciembre 2021


----------



## mr nobody (23 Feb 2021)

THIS!!


----------



## WhiteRose (23 Feb 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Conferencia sobre Bitcoin en 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Se me han soltao algunas lagrimillas... Por aquel entonces ya estabamos por aquí hablando de esto ¿No?



Es cierto, pero cuantos compradores de esa época han perdido sus BTCs o vendido por 1000 eur?

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mr nobody (23 Feb 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Conferencia sobre Bitcoin en 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Se me han soltao algunas lagrimillas... Por aquel entonces ya estabamos por aquí hablando de esto ¿No?



Fucking hero!!


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Feb 2021)

A un precio medio de $51235

Con dos cojones...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> A un precio medio de $51235
> 
> Con dos cojones...



Va a muerte. A todo o nada. Quiere convertir Microestrategy en una especie de ETF no oficial de Bitcoin.


----------



## kilerz (23 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Va a muerte. A todo o nada. Quiere convertir Microestrategy en una especie de ETF no oficial de Bitcoin.



Tenía algo en el bróker, lo he liquidado y comprado MSTR jojojo


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## ninfireblade (23 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Va a muerte. A todo o nada. Quiere convertir Microestrategy en una especie de ETF no oficial de Bitcoin.



Está hablando de Square, no de Microstrategy. No tienen nada que ver. Square es de Jack Dorsey/Twitter


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Está hablando de Square, no de Microstrategy. No tienen nada que ver. Square es de Jack Dorsey/Twitter



Tienes toda la razón. Fallo mío al leerlo rápido


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2021)

En total, se eliminaron más de $400 mil millones de las capitalizaciones de mercado combinadas de todas las criptomonedas, en lo que ha sido la mayor pérdida de valor en la historia del mercado.


----------



## Gusman (24 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En total, se eliminaron más de $400 mil millones de las capitalizaciones de mercado combinadas de todas las criptomonedas, en lo que ha sido la mayor pérdida de valor en la historia del mercado.



Objetivo cumplido.


----------



## Josar (24 Feb 2021)

Deberíamos de presentar a alguien de la plataforma para el debate

El sr.botones de forocoches se ha presentado, pero creo que esta más informado sobre trading que sobre aspectos técnicos de Bitcoin

Propongo al sr.mojon para el debate, anímate!!!!!


----------



## MIP (24 Feb 2021)

Yo me lo tomaría con calma, una remontada con volumen decreciente tiene menos probabilidad de éxito que con volumen creciente.


----------



## r0ly0 (24 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En total, se eliminaron más de $400 mil millones de las capitalizaciones de mercado combinadas de todas las criptomonedas, en lo que ha sido la mayor pérdida de valor en la historia del mercado.



Nocoiner34 deja ya de asustar a los novatos, Bitcoin está clasificado como el activo número 8 del mundo y el 99,5% de la población aún no tiene ningún satoshi, a estos precios aún estamos en la etapa de early adooters, espabilen manolos!!


----------



## Polonia Viva (24 Feb 2021)

Yo me estoy poniendo como un hijoputa a comprar BTC esta semana. De aquí salgo rico o debajo de un puente


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

r0ly0 dijo:


> Nocoiner34 deja ya de asustar a los novatos, Bitcoin está clasificado como el activo número 8 del mundo y el 99,5% de la población aún no tiene ningún satoshi, a estos precios aún estamos en la etapa de early adooters, espabilen manolos!!



Su post no sólo habla de BTC , sino de todo el sector....y éso conlleva una conclusión muy útil para "los novatos" : K el resto de cryptos ( k a años luz en precio aún representan esperanzas de "pillar el tren" para cualkier recién llegáo y reproducir el pelotazo bitcoñero ) son de usar y tirar y k sólo deben montarse como financiación a corto plazo.

De hecho, él mismo se pierde con las cifras absolutas k llaman su atención : El 20% de caída de BTC es ridículo y ésos 400.000 kilos evaporados , un pellizco para lo k puede hacer en el cap del ranking...y hará. La salida tras la actual tendencia alcista dejará esta vez pocas dudas sobre el rol del resto de cryptos.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> DEP los del FUD de Tether



A wenas horas con milongas de Tether por akí...tras años calladitos como putas como respuesta oficial del hilo mientras Tether mantenía tó´l paripé en pie ( en la línea de manipulación de tolais y novatos de este mierdahilo desde el primer día, vamos... ).

Tether ya cumplió su papel, sostener a su líder y llevarlo hasta "pie de puerto". Imo, ni sikiera una sanción severa podría ya derribar el tingláo una vez k los institucionales están volcando su "mierda auténtica" fiat al sector. La travesía del desierto está resuelta ya - y por cierto, con la acojonante permisividá a la "rebolusión antifiat" por parte de los reguladores globales durante años -.

De todos modos , la tibia respuesta kastuza deja un punto claro muy a tener en cuenta - en realidá, sólo lo corrobora - : K a la sobredosis de impresora le va de coña un ranking crypto hinchándose hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## Arctic (24 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En total, se eliminaron más de $400 mil millones de las capitalizaciones de mercado combinadas de todas las criptomonedas, en lo que ha sido la mayor pérdida de valor en la historia del mercado.



Para perdida de valor tus recibos del colegio.


----------



## Red Star (24 Feb 2021)

Desde luego, leyendo a los trolls, nocoiners, CMs y demás mendrugos e indigentes mentales, cada vez tengo más claro por qué en el mundo la mayor parte del dinero está en manos de unos pocos. A más viego me hago más me doy cuenta de que la estupidez no es la excepción, sino la norma.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Desde luego, leyendo a los trolls, nocoiners, CMs y demás mendrugos e indigentes mentales, cada vez tengo más claro por qué en el mundo la mayor parte del dinero está en manos de unos pocos. A más viego me hago más me doy cuenta de que la estupidez no es la excepción, sino la norma.



Con tu capacidá mental , normal k hayas necesitáo llegar a bihejo para ello. De ahí a k los reyes son los padres, un paso. Ánimo.

De todos modos...si tan gil es el personal...para ké les ayudas con milongas de tramas de la judicatura hezpañola asesinando a tus padres, Oro RENTABLE a trillón de pavos la onza por el suelo de marte k va a tumbar la relikia bárbara y todo el resto de chows k te montas, reina ? 

Ayyy, plimplín... no sabes ganar panoja sin dar por culo al prójimo ? Tan poca ventaja les sacas con tu CI prodigioso ?


----------



## Edu.R (24 Feb 2021)

r0ly0 dijo:


> Nocoiner34 deja ya de asustar a los novatos, Bitcoin está clasificado como el activo número 8 del mundo y el 99,5% de la población aún no tiene ningún satoshi, a estos precios aún estamos en la etapa de early adooters, espabilen manolos!!



  

Yo siempre hago la comparativa con Internet en 1989 o asi. Alomejor ya estamos en 1991.


----------



## uhnitas (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Con tu capacidá mental , normal k hayas necesitáo llegar a bihejo para ello. De ahí a k los reyes son los padres, un paso. Ánimo.
> 
> De todos modos...si tan gil es el personal...para ké les ayudas con milongas de tramas de la judicatura hezpañola asesinando a tus padres, Oro RENTABLE a trillón de pavos la onza por el suelo de marte k va a tumbar la relikia bárbara y todo el resto de chows k te montas, reina ?
> 
> Ayyy, plimplín... no sabes ganar panoja sin dar por culo al prójimo ? Tan poca ventaja les sacas con tu CI prodigioso ?



Eres un pesado Juli y es imposible leerte porque escribes como el culo, la verdad.


----------



## Red Star (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Con tu capacidá mental , normal k hayas necesitáo llegar a bihejo para ello. De ahí a k los reyes son los padres, un paso. Ánimo.
> 
> De todos modos...si tan gil es el personal...para ké les ayudas con milongas de tramas de la judicatura hezpañola asesinando a tus padres, Oro RENTABLE a trillón de pavos la onza por el suelo de marte k va a tumbar la relikia bárbara y todo el resto de chows k te montas, reina ?
> 
> Ayyy, plimplín... no sabes ganar panoja sin dar por culo al prójimo ? Tan poca ventaja les sacas con tu CI prodigioso ?



¿Pero de qué coño hablas de que mis padres han sido asesinados? Mis padres están vivos y ahora mismo estarán en su casa viendo Tele5 o Antena 3.

Estás fatal de la kabesa, shur.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Eres un pesado Juli y es imposible leerte porque escribes como el culo, la verdad.



El ignore es tu hamijo. Dónde está el problema ?

Y, por cierto, sin adhominems, tácitos o frontales, no hago más k exponer mis puntos de vista akí. E intentando el on tópik bitcoñero SIEMPRE.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Pero de qué coño hablas de que mis padres han sido asesinados? Mis padres están vivos y ahora mismo estarán en su casa viendo Tele5 o Antena 3.
> 
> Estás fatal de la kabesa, shur.



En tu reencarnaÇao anterior no lo estaban, trollaco de mierda.

Aparca tus trolleos , cíñete al topik...y tól mundo es weno. Si te importa el hilo, por supuestón.


----------



## Red Star (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El ignore es tu hamijo. Dónde está el problema ?
> 
> Y, por cierto, sin adhominems, tácitos o frontales, no hago más k exponer mis puntos de vista akí. E intentando el on tópik bitcoñero SIEMPRE.



Tú no tienes ningún punto de vista porque con el ojo del culo no se puede ver nada.


----------



## Red Star (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> En tu reencarnaÇao anterior no lo estaban, trollaco de mierda.
> 
> Aparca tus trolleos , cíñete al topik...y tól mundo es weno. Si te importa el hilo, por supuestón.



Me estás confundiendo con otro. Trolako tú, indigente mental.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Tú no tienes ningún punto de vista porque con el ojo del culo no se puede ver nada.



Sería con el de tu puta madre , siempre tapado por el vecindario en pleno.

Mantén el topik, troll de kinta...o te importa una mierda ?


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

Está quedando un hilo precioso. ¿Qué opináis, han pasado las rebajas o seguirá así unos días?


----------



## Red Star (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Sería con el de tu puta madre , siempre tapado por el vecindario en pleno.
> 
> Mantén el topik, troll de kinta.



Hablo de lo que me sale de la punta de nabo. Y si no te gusta, te jodes. Ya sabes pa qué está el ignore, tú mismo has aconsejado su uso.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Feb 2021)

Poned en el ignore al tarado de esseri, vuestro confort floril aumentará un 500%.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Hablo de lo que me sale de la punta de nabo. Y si no te gusta, te jodes. Ya sabes pa qué está el ignore, tú mismo has aconsejado su uso.



No sueñes, niña...k a mí me la bufa por tiempos k hables de complots judiciales, tu idea perdonavidas del prójimo , el Gold embaldosando Marte o el manoseado bullaka de tu vieja.

Te hablo de mantener el tópik ...si el hilo te importa, claro. Tú muéstrate a las claras.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Poned en el ignore al tarado de esseri, vuestro confort floril aumentará un 500%.



Eso seguro.

Y vais a permitir k los novatos entren a BTC sin trollearme y mamarse vuestro pastiche estafador ? - el vuestro, no el de BTC, k kede clarinete -.

No me lo creo.


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No sueñes, niña...k a mí me la bufa por tiempos. K hables de complots judiciales, tu idea perdonavidas del prójimo , el Gold embaldosando Marte o el manoseado bullaka de tu vieja.
> 
> Te hablo de mantener el tópik ...si el hilo te importa, claro. Tú muéstrate a las claras.



Tú podrías dejar de escribir sin respetar las reglas ortográficas a propósito, se hace pesado leerte tanto aquí como en los de metales.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Tú podrías dejar de escribir sin respetar las reglas ortográficas a propósito, se hace pesado leerte tanto aquí como en los de metales.



Pues k te obligues a hacerlo no es weno para tí ni para mantener el topik del hilo.

Actúa en consecuencia y ganamos todas..


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Pues k te obligues a hacerlo no es weno para tí ni para mantener el topik del hilo.
> 
> Actúa en consecuencia y ganamos todas..



Estaba dispuesto a sacrificar comodidad con tal de aprender de unos y otros pero se va haciendo demasiado pesado.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Estaba dispuesto a sacrificar comodidad con tal de aprender de unos y otros pero se va haciendo demasiado pesado.



Y sigues el off topik ?

Ni puta lógica, mirusté.


----------



## The Grasshopper (24 Feb 2021)

Vuelve a caer con fuerza el bitcoin. Lo recogeremos con los brazos abiertos en los 38/40K $


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Vuelve a caer con fuerza el bitcoin. Lo recogeremos con los brazos abiertos en los 38/40K $



Cuando llegue su do de pecho de sakeo va a ser de lo más clarificador esta vez. Un salto cualitativo y un punto y aparte en el tingláo, imo.

Aunke para nada pinta - por ahora - k sea éste. Pero vamos...cero problemas, tó lo contrario : BTC es poderoso ABAJO...los ATH pirotécnicos, simple carnaza promocional pa´profanos.

Ahora mismo no veo positivo dejar con el bul al aire a los pioneros institucionales/empresariales tan pronto. Si se convierten en "triunfadoreh" , entrarán tós los demás.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Vuelve a caer con fuerza el bitcoin. Lo recogeremos con los brazos abiertos en los 38/40K $




Pero si ayer dijeron que esta trucadisimo tal como llevo viendo unos dias, conforme llega a unos rangos comienzan a entrar millones de ordenes de venta y cuando inflan las shitcoin por que la mayoria de los nuevos compran de esto las desinflan que es de verguenza.

La Fiscalía de Nueva York destapa el fraude que manipuló el bitcoin en 2017 y abre la puerta a más investigaciones


Se inventan monedas para comprar bitcoin y cuando lo suben mucho lo venden todo haciendo que caiga, asi paso en 2017 y asi esta ocurriendo ahora.

Ni instituciones ni pollas son cuatro los que estan llevandose la pasta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Cuando llegue su do de pecho de sakeo va a ser de lo más clarificador esta vez. Un salto cualitativo y un punto y aparte en el tingláo, imo.
> 
> Aunke para nada pinta - por ahora - k sea éste. Pero vamos...cero problemas, tó lo contrario : BTC es poderoso ABAJO...los ATH pirotécnicos, simple carnaza pa´profanos.



Estan llevandose la pasta de todos, yo veria bien entrar a esto cuando esta bajo y sacar tu parte del botin pero sabiendo esto que han dicho en el juicio este de ayer y ya sin saberlo medio se podia ver........

Estos dias se lo he dicho a dos o tres con los que hablo cuatro tonterias nuestras por privado, me decian vas a entrar ahora ? y les decia no me fio estoy viendo como en cuanto llega a 40.000 euros comienzan a vender como hijos de puta y lo tiran de nuevo, veo esto muy raro lo han hecho ya 20 veces.

Ademas voy viendo algunas monedas que estan demasiado desparejadas de bitcoin y suelen estar en unos rangos mas cercanos, esto me indica que bitcoin cae salvo que lo inflen artificialmente, una de esas monedas por ejemplo cuando esta igual que bitcoin o parecida es buen momento para meter por que sabes que bitcoin no cae, pero si empieza bitcoin a irse y dejarla tirada es para tener cuidado por que el desplome llegara pronto, asi ha sido y asi esta siendo.

Encima ves lo que hablaron ayer que reconocen que han estado trucando todo y ya mas claro........


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Feb 2021)

El que se inventa polladas sigue siendo Craig Wright.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estos dias se lo he dicho a dos o tres con los que hablo cuatro tonterias nuestras por privado, me decian vas a entrar ahora ? y les decia no me fio estoy viendo como en cuanto llega a 40.000 euros comienzan a vender como hijos de puta y lo tiran de nuevo, veo esto muy raro lo han hecho ya 20 veces.



Pero nada te asegura k llegue la 21 , suba a 80,000 o se vaya al puto karajo.

Akí entras...y te mamas un ciclo enterito viendo tu capital hacer cabriolas sin tocar un puto céntimo...o ná k rascar, ej lo k hay. Y déjate de patrones k sólo ve tu ojo excelso, k akí ha descubierto la pólvora cualkiera 200 veces y tó acaba iwal : Sin una puta chapa...o cargáo de mierdas hasta las orejas. Si tienes suerte de hacer un 2x1...ni lo dudes y seas codicioso , recoges el petate y te juegas el extra ...y a dormir trankilo.

Un ciclo...y la volatilidá del siguiente - a saber cuándo - afectará a los nuevos novatos. No hay más.

Llu chús maifrén.


----------



## Red Star (24 Feb 2021)

Ya me he hartao de la loka del coño esta de esseri. Una cosa es tomarte un chupito de vez en cuando, y otra tener JB de grupo sanguíneo. A tomar por culo te vas al ignore.

El ignore es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya me he hartao de la loka del coño esta de esseri. Una cosa es tomarte un chupito de vez en cuando, y otra tener JB de grupo sanguíneo. A tomar por culo te vas al ignore.
> 
> El ignore es la auténtica saluc.



Y a la decimokinta, el "genio" lo pilló. El comerranas k vuela sobre la mediocridá y memez de la plebe...tócate los wevox. 

No olvides dejar el competitifffo precio de la onza en Marte en tu gili-hilo trollaco, ése rebajón k va a llevar el Gold a las tapas de yogurt.

Va, besis.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Feb 2021)

Bitcoin crasheando a 1 céntimo...

Y los n00bs aquí estamos preocupados por si baja a 20000 

Encima ni se podía hacer bien el seguimiento como ahora que tienes a 20 exchanges informándote de RSI, que si Bollinger y demás en intervalos de 1s con un solo click...


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Feb 2021)

Los plebs hacemos DCA y buscamos los dips ahí apurando a tope...

Llega Michael Saylor y...



Edit: unos cálculos de Adam Back


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

Qué patada en la cara tiene el vendelavadoras.


----------



## Josar (24 Feb 2021)

Hay más trolls hablando en hilo, que gente informada

De verdad los trolls ya llevamos 11 años avisados que nos vamos al guano, si no os interesa os podéis largar, nadie quiere convenceros de nada


----------



## Satoshi (24 Feb 2021)

*Mutuactivos se toma en serio el bitcoin: “Estamos buscando activamente cómo participar”*
*La gestora amplía su apuesta por las bolsas frente a la renta fija, pero afina en la selección de valores, especialmente en renovables.*

*Mutuactivos se contagia de la fiebre por el bitcoin*. Ignacio Dolz, director de soluciones de inversión de la gestora del grupo Mutua Madrileña ha reconocido este miércoles que la firma está *“buscando activamente formas de participar”* en la criptomoneda reina. No obstante, ha admitido que “todavía no la hemos encontrado”.
En este sentido, Dolz ha destacado que *“la regulación hace que no podamos incluirlo directamente en cartera”*, pero ha explicado que “hay otras vías” para conseguir exposición a esta temática. En principio, desde Mutuactivos se apunta a la entrada en el capital de compañías que ya han invertido parte de su tesorería en bitcoins, pero *Tesla resulta “muy cara”*para el equipo de gestores de la firma. “Nos estamos planteando en todo momento otras vías para conseguirlo”, ha asegurado el directivo.

Este cambio de discurso hacia la criptomoneda tiene su origen en el hecho de que “en los últimos seis meses hay grandes inversores de fondos globales que *están empezando a comprar*”, ha explicado Dolz este miércoles en una presentación de perspectivas de inversión con prensa especializada. Es más, el directivo de Mutuactivos ha señalado que *se trata de “un activo único” con unas características singulares* que “hacen que todos nos estemos planteando entrar”.

Mutuactivos se toma en serio el bitcoin: “Estamos buscando activamente cómo participar”


----------



## Satoshi (24 Feb 2021)

PAAAAAAAMMMMM!!!! OTRA MÁS! Lo acaban de anunciar en twitter

LOLLI.COM
Excited to announce that we are raising $1b to buy more bitcoin before @michael_saylor takes it all.


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> OTRA MÁS! Lo acaban de anunciar en twitter
> 
> LOLLI.COM
> Excited to announce that we are raising $1b to buy more bitcoin before @michael_saylor takes it all.



supongo que ahora el suelo de btc lo marcaran el precio al que estas empresas estan comprando, por lo que solo puede ir para arriba si o si


----------



## josemachema (24 Feb 2021)

Y yo esperando a que bajara a 42/43 para comprar.... Me quedé con las ganas


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Feb 2021)

DEP dólar... 

El sistema de la Fed que permite a los bancos enviar dinero de un lado a otro está caído

The Fed's system that allows banks to send money back and forth is down


----------



## Maxos (24 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> DEP dólar...
> 
> El sistema de la Fed que permite a los bancos enviar dinero de un lado a otro está caído
> 
> The Fed's system that allows banks to send money back and forth is down



Bitcoin lleva funcionando 12 años de forma ininterrumpida.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya me he hartao de la loka del coño esta de esseri. Una cosa es tomarte un chupito de vez en cuando, y otra tener JB de grupo sanguíneo. A tomar por culo te vas al ignore.
> 
> El ignore es la auténtica saluc.



Yo estoy leyendo el patrón bitcoin y he llegado a la conclusión con lo poco que he leído del libro, que al oro va a ser violado brutalmente por Bitcoin, como lo fue la plata por el oro cuando inventaron el oro papel y la plata dejó de ser necesaria para pequeños pagos. Además BTC tiene un ratio de stock to flow más alto que el oro, es decir, producción muy escasa y totalmente fija.

Los testigos del oro deberían de pensar en ir saliendo del pasado, al final gana la moneda más dura y con mejores cualidades de reserva de valor. Solo puede quedar uno.


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo estoy leyendo el patrón bitcoin y he llegado a la conclusión con lo poco que he leído del libro, que al oro va a ser violado brutalmente por Bitcoin, como lo fue la plata por el oro cuando inventaron el oro papel y la plata dejó de ser necesaria para pequeños pagos. Además BTC tiene un ratio de stock to flow más alto que el oro, es decir, producción muy escasa y totalmente fija.
> 
> Los testigos del oro deberían de pensar en ir saliendo del pasado, al final gana la moneda más dura y con mejores cualidades de reserva de valor. Solo puede quedar uno.



Si no me equivoco la plata se fastidió cuando los países dejaron de mantener el doble patrón.

Si tengo bitcoin es porque tengo oro, y si estoy tranquilo pese a la bajada del oro es porque tengo cripto. Igual que tengo plata. Lo de sólo puede quedar uno no veo por qué.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Feb 2021)

Otro problema que se dice era la fluctuación de la tasa de cambio entre el oro y la plata. 
Y según él lo que acabó con las monedas físicas fueron el telégrafo y los trenes en Europa. 
Porque los bancos podían enviarse billetes, cheques como medio monetario en vez de las monedas de oro y plata.


----------



## roland_de_gilead (25 Feb 2021)

He abierto, un hilo, pero os quería preguntar ¿qué opinais sobre invertir en bitcoins/criptos a través de un fondo? ¿Cuál sería la ventaja? ¿Más simplicidad a la hora de tributar?


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

Brote verde: - ¿Otra vez ORO en la superficie de Marte? (Esta vez captado por el nuevo rover Perseverance que aterrizó hace unos días)

No sé si esto es oro, pero como lo sea, parece que Marte está plagado...


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Feb 2021)

roland_de_gilead dijo:


> He abierto, un hilo, pero os quería preguntar ¿qué opinais sobre invertir en bitcoins/criptos a través de un fondo? ¿Cuál sería la ventaja? ¿Más simplicidad a la hora de tributar?



Básicamente si, sería esa.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Otro problema que se dice era la fluctuación de la tasa de cambio entre el oro y la plata.
> Y según él lo que acabó con las monedas físicas fueron el telégrafo y los trenes en Europa.
> Porque los bancos podían enviarse billetes, cheques como medio monetario en vez de las monedas de oro y plata.



This. Y ahora nace internet y un dinero mucho mejor transportable.


----------



## Maxos (25 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Brote verde: - ¿Otra vez ORO en la superficie de Marte? (Esta vez captado por el nuevo rover Perseverance que aterrizó hace unos días)
> 
> No sé si esto es oro, pero como lo sea, parece que Marte está plagado...



Marte tuvo mucha actividad volcánica en el pasado, y grandes impactos de meteoritos que podrían haber llevado oro a la superficie.
Puede que sí esté plagado de oro. Aunque el coste de transportarlo no compensa.


----------



## Furillo (25 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo estoy leyendo el patrón bitcoin y he llegado a la conclusión con lo poco que he leído del libro, que al oro va a ser violado brutalmente por Bitcoin, como lo fue la plata por el oro cuando inventaron el oro papel y la plata dejó de ser necesaria para pequeños pagos. Además BTC tiene un ratio de stock to flow más alto que el oro, es decir, producción muy escasa y totalmente fija.
> 
> Los testigos del oro deberían de pensar en ir saliendo del pasado, al final gana la moneda más dura y con mejores cualidades de reserva de valor. Solo puede quedar uno.



Yo creo que no es cuestión de elegir uno u otro, como si se tratase de un partido de fútbol. Lo que tenemos claro todos por aquí es que el dinero fiduciario se va a la mierda, y la solución al problema puede ser jugar a 2 bandas: cripto y metales.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Brote verde: - ¿Otra vez ORO en la superficie de Marte? (Esta vez captado por el nuevo rover Perseverance que aterrizó hace unos días)
> 
> No sé si esto es oro, pero como lo sea, parece que Marte está plagado...




Jurl jurl...menúo campañón trollaco !!! 

Va, ké tal hacer una Ouija con el espíritu de tus viejos, asesinados por un complot de la judicatura hezpañola, Blue Arrow...???  

Como son inmateriales, seguro k se ahorra tiempo y dinero y k el SEUR intergaláktik teletransporter Sérbisss pa´traer, baratito baratito el metal marciano k tumbe el Horo a precio del LIDL y se beatifiken tus chapas. ( Por cierto, como las 30 y pico páginas de trolleo chusco se las va a zampar tu puta madre...kaña y pintxo torti a k aún no has puesto a cuánto sale la Onza de Horo Marciano amenazante... a k gano la apuesti, cari ?  )

Y pa´l martes de la semana k viene, supply de coloráo dobláo o kintuplicáo in de uórld. Y miércoles o jueves... 2 ó 3 autobuses de línea diarios. Con descuento a Langostos jubiletas.

De verdá...con BTC a 50.000 pavos, TAMPOCO os da pa´rascar sin engañar y robar al personal , chorizos de mierda? Tenéis mierda en las venas, putos timadores. K vamos, k has dejáo claro k el personal es suknormal para tí...pero es k no es TAN suknormal...suknormal.



Solo ésta semana, en la mierda media global del timovirus, boicot al comercio mundial, etc etc etc...

- El Malvado Regulador NY , represor de las cryptos , dando bola a Tether con puenteo millonario JPMorgan Style, con 2 kojonex ( pese a admitir el chanchullo evidente durante años y exigir k se larguen de NY ).
- Una charo-directiva de la FED twiteando k tiene bitcoins. ( Más marginaÇao rebolusionari, Borjamari )
- Horo en marte...pero además, de agacharse y trincar, pisha...más fácil k las aceitunas del PER, vamos ( k montar una minera allí...da pa´otros dos siglos de evolución interestelar y el troleo no cuela).
Por cierto...TRES expediciones Marcianas ( alguna, de lo más chocante, vive diox ) : USA ( Comex ) China ( Shangai Gold Exchange ) y Emiratos , recién unido a la fiés , k el Petrodólar sí k pinta cual relikia bárbara caducada y agonizante ( UAE enhances its position as global hub for gold trade * ). Casualidá casualidosa...y preparaditos pa su bombardeo trollaco en cada telediario mundial , iwal k el de comemierdas como tú y otros miserables k dareis por culo al forerío sin el menor recato.



En fin...sabes ké te digo ? A PAGAR EL METAL PARA ASEGURAR ESA RIKEZA VOLÁTIL ,MAMARRACHO...k ni el puto Powell niega ya la inflación k les llega a esos tethers o cualkier otra giliStableCoin fiat con k se estan beatificando las cryptos . Va a ser pelín más dificil k entrar en el hilo de compraventa a ROBAR al forerío sus 4 onzas a precio de lacasitos, bastardos.

Estafasteis al personal monopolizando el hilo en burbuja, una auténtica filfa...incluso chapándolo cuando os largasteis y os salió rana porke otros bitcoñeros siguieron con él sin el menor problema, kágate ,k semejante censura y pasteleo no las hizo ni el legendario Mister Typex...y sólo por MENCIONAR las altcoins ( hoy ya, incluso miembros de largo plazo en el hilo no sólo admiten , sino k se jactan de multiplicar sus Satoshis con shitcoins, como ha hecho todo diox durante años como modus operandi pese a la censura del topic en el hilo mientras engatusabais a los novatos pa´hacer HODL rebolusionari ...y vosotros multiplicabais vuestras chapas ).

A pagar el metal a precio, malnacidos. Toca rascarse esas wallets...C´est la vie... y te la metí . Si se os hace el ojal Cocacola para estabilizar malabares de volatilidá , cero problemas. 



*
*Emiratos Árabes Unidos mejora su posición como centro global para el comercio de oro*
El consejo planea introducir el estándar de buena entrega de los EAU y la creación de la plataforma federal Gold

" Durante la reunión celebrada el domingo en Qasr Al Watan en Abu Dhabi, el Consejo de Desarrollo Ministerial discutió los medios necesarios para *asegurar un mayor crecimiento en el sector del oro, que ya representa el 29 por ciento del total de las exportaciones de comercio exterior no petrolero del país *"

( En fin, k estos jekes es k son casi tan gilipollas como tú, trollaco...metiendo casi un tercio de su panoja en Gold y proyectando el sector al puto podium global...cuando en Marte lo tienen a patadas, pero vamos...agacharse y trincar! ).

Ya de Comex & Shangai Gold Exchange - por cierto, Exchange mundial de ORO FÍSICO ( y el COMEX a dos días de ello, por puros kojonex y chanchullos papeleros ) - , no hace falta ni hablar...cherto ?


Y weno...k END OXTOPIK // ( salvo k los trollacos de dentro autoricéis la copla, por supuestón ).


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta ....por qué no hay un hilo para vender o comprar Bitcoin "en mano" como si lo hay para la compra-venta de oro y plata?

Sería una forma de convertir BTC en cash o viceversa de forma discreta.

La metodología es sencilla, quedas con un forero, previamente se acuerda un precio de compra o venta, le pagas en mano y el te hace la transferencia a tu Wallet, haces la comprobación y cada uno por su lado, luego se dejaría un comentario en el hilo sobre si esa persona es de fiar...si BTC tarda mucho en hacer la transferencia siempre se pueden usar otras criptos tipo Nano o similar en vez de BTC....se podría hacer un listado con los foreros de fiar con transacciones confirmadas (siempre foreros con cuentas antiguas).

Se podría pulir un poco el tema y yo creo que funcionaría, así no habría que pasar por ningun banco con los problemas que puede acarrear.

Que opináis?


----------



## Donald Draper (25 Feb 2021)

Eso que dices lo tienes en localbitcoins pero más grande que burbuja


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Yo creo que no es cuestión de elegir uno u otro, como si se tratase de un partido de fútbol. Lo que tenemos claro todos por aquí es que el dinero fiduciario se va a la mierda, y la solución al problema puede ser jugar a 2 bandas: cripto y metales.



Yo respeto al que quiera jugar con las dos, pero no es una cuestión de fanatismo, voy a lo que pienso que va a triunfar y a la larga va a incrementar más su valor.


----------



## Condemor (25 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Eso que dices lo tienes en localbitcoins pero más grande que burbuja



Localbitcoins ya no permite comprar en mano.


----------



## Donald Draper (25 Feb 2021)

Condemor dijo:


> Localbitcoins ya no permite comprar en mano.



Ostia pensaba que si


----------



## Josar (25 Feb 2021)

roland_de_gilead dijo:


> He abierto, un hilo, pero os quería preguntar ¿qué opinais sobre invertir en bitcoins/criptos a través de un fondo? ¿Cuál sería la ventaja? ¿Más simplicidad a la hora de tributar?



La ventaja para ti, ninguna.

Seria no haberte enterado de nada, bitcoin nace para ser el dueño de tu dinero.

Si compras los bitcoins en un fondo, no tienes nada, solo un papelito de la promesa de que ese bitcoin es tuyo, pero en realidad es de ellos 

Tributar? Una de las cualidades es que no tienes que tributar nada, hacienda no te puede reclamar nada de una wallet personal. Cuando lo gastes no lo pases a euros hay muchas tiendas que lo aceptan, recarga tarjetas regalo o vende algún particular por metálico


----------



## Josar (25 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Una pregunta ....por qué no hay un hilo para vender o comprar Bitcoin "en mano" como si lo hay para la compra-venta de oro y plata?
> 
> Sería una forma de convertir BTC en cash o viceversa de forma discreta.
> 
> ...



Yo he vendido en mano a particulares 

Mi modo de funcionamiento es vender a precio de coinbase por ejemplo

No se fija precio, se queda un día y hora y se me manda el monto al precio que tenga en ese mismo momento


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Yo he vendido en mano a particulares
> 
> Mi modo de funcionamiento es vender a precio de coinbase por ejemplo
> 
> No se fija precio, se queda un día y hora y se me manda el monto al precio que tenga en ese mismo momento



Como es eso de que "se te manda"? No te dan los billetes en la mano?


----------



## Josar (25 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como es eso de que "se te manda"? No te dan los billetes en la mano?



Si los billetes en mano y tu mandas el equivalente en euros en el precio que tenga en ese momento

Yo suelo usar mycellium , puedes elegir mandar el precio en euros y la cartera sola te hace la equivalencia en bitcoins para mandar


----------



## Josar (25 Feb 2021)

A mi personalmente no me hacen daño, tengo las ideas claras, se donde estamos y como funciona todo 

Pero la gente nueva que viene a informarse lee a estos ignorantes y se hacen un lio


----------



## roland_de_gilead (25 Feb 2021)

Josar dijo:


> La ventaja para ti, ninguna.
> 
> Seria no haberte enterado de nada, bitcoin nace para ser el dueño de tu dinero.
> 
> ...



¿Vender en mano o pasar a tarjetas regalo de Amazon 50.000€? No lo veo, la verdad.


----------



## Josar (25 Feb 2021)

roland_de_gilead dijo:


> ¿Vender en mano o pasar a tarjetas regalo de Amazon 50.000€? No lo veo, la verdad.



Pues veras aquí dependen muchos factores 

Si has ganado millones y quieres gastarlos así, te morirás antes, vete hacienda transforma en euros y cámbialos por propiedades o terrenos, pero no para tenerlo parado en euros 

Si quieres comprar una casa de 200k por ejemplo, pues vas a tener que vender en el exchange declarar hacienda, pagar tú parte y luego comprar el piso 

Ahora, si quieres vender simplemente para tener el saldo en euros en tu cuenta, lo veo una locura

Primero, porque prefiero tener los ahorros guardados en una moneda que se aprecia con el tiempo, no en euros que cada día valen menos

A partir de 100k el banco no te asegura nada, si tienes más de ese dinero parado, preferiría tenerlo en bitcoins antes que en el banco, creo que tienes más posibilidades de que quiebre el banco y pierdas el dinero a que quiebre bitcoin 

Pasarlo a euros, para al final gastarlo en compras diarias, como amazon o el corteingles, etc... pues absurdo también, en vez de gastarlo directamente desde los bitcoins


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

Parece que está entrando una buena dosis de cash sano al mercado. Buena subidita. ¿Algún tweet raro por ahí o alguna noticia?


----------



## mailto (25 Feb 2021)

https://twitter.com/whale_alert


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Eso que dices lo tienes en localbitcoins pero más grande que burbuja



Local bitcoins no es anonimo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Parece que está entrando una buena dosis de cash sano al mercado. Buena subidita. ¿Algún tweet raro por ahí o alguna noticia?



Leo a mucho "trader" diciendo que toca un poco de consolidación. 

Y el dólar bajando...


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Feb 2021)

Nocoiners


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2021)

pegará otro bajon a los 40-45 o se ira ya por encima de los 60 directo? esperar o meter ahora?


----------



## _______ (25 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Nocoiners
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 582318



no brainers


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Feb 2021)

Pues ya tendríamos una fecha en el calendario...


----------



## rothbardiano (25 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Una pregunta ....por qué no hay un hilo para vender o comprar Bitcoin "en mano" como si lo hay para la compra-venta de oro y plata?
> 
> Sería una forma de convertir BTC en cash o viceversa de forma discreta.
> 
> ...



Y si no es de fiar se sube la esquela.....


----------



## rothbardiano (25 Feb 2021)

Condemor dijo:


> Localbitcoins ya no permite comprar en mano.



Se sabe porque razón.

Parece que también han chapado lo de los Ticket de BTC


----------



## MIP (25 Feb 2021)

Ojo a las páginas de generación de paper wallet

Discussions


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Ojo a las páginas de generación de paper wallet
> 
> Discussions



Eso estaban recomendando hoy a los novatos...


----------



## Porestar (25 Feb 2021)

Venga, todo para abajo, ¿quién quiere reservas de valor habiendo billetes?


----------



## Polonia Viva (25 Feb 2021)

Bueno pues acaba de entrar mi última orden. Esta semana he multiplicado x4 la cantidad de BTC que llevo. Ahora a sacarlo al Trezor y olvidarme de la cotización en mucho tiempo.

Nos vemos en la luna. O debajo del puente


----------



## Porestar (25 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Bueno pues acaba de entrar mi última orden. Esta semana he multiplicado x4 la cantidad de BTC que llevo. Ahora a sacarlo al Trezor y olvidarme de la cotización en mucho tiempo.
> 
> Nos vemos en la luna. O debajo del puente



Yo igual, última orden y buena comisión de 0.0005 que se lleva bitstamp. Qué cabrones, en kraken la han bajado a 0.00015.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Venga, todo para abajo, ¿quién quiere reservas de valor habiendo billetes?


----------



## digipl (26 Feb 2021)

No siquiera necesitaba puerta trasera. Lo que hacia era generar la clave privada de una lista predeterminada.

Bitcoinpaperwallet.com | Is it a Scam? Case Study 2021


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Feb 2021)

Como decía Antonopoulos, un novato.


----------



## _______ (26 Feb 2021)

con mis primeros paper wallet, me acuerdo que fui a comprar una impresora de segunda mano para no imprimirla con la que esa conectada el pc y esta a internet, por supuesto el papergeneratos descargado y en un portatil sin internet, formateado, con linux, y luego le quite la tarjeta wifi y la destruí

paranoia


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

He visto esta noche cuando empezaba a bajar todo que en coinbase congelaban las cotizaciones, me ha estrañado ver que no se movian y al meterme en kraken la he visto ya por debajo de 39000 euros, en coinbase pro seguia poniendo 39600 y en el base estaba congelado en 39100 buen rato han estado asi.................. m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,

Al final he pillado 20 litecoin a 143 leuros y se han llevado unos 22 eurelios de comision al pasar de dai a litecoin.

Haber si me suben a 160 o 165 eurelios y emprendo la retirada nuevamente a Dai, estos cabrones se llevan una pasta con los putos cambios y luego dicen que no cuesta dinero tradear me cago en todo.


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Condemor (26 Feb 2021)

rothbardiano dijo:


> Se sabe porque razón.
> 
> Parece que también han chapado lo de los Ticket de BTC



Para evitar que la gente pueda vender sin pagar impuestos e impedir blanqueo de capitales.


----------



## digipl (26 Feb 2021)

No. Incluso guardando el HTML y generando el paper wallet offline siempre acababa usando las mismas claves privadas. No era necesario que estuvieras conectado para tangarte.
Lo extraño es que un exploit tan burdo funcionara.


----------



## Josar (26 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He visto esta noche cuando empezaba a bajar todo que en coinbase congelaban las cotizaciones, me ha estrañado ver que no se movian y al meterme en kraken la he visto ya por debajo de 39000 euros, en coinbase pro seguia poniendo 39600 y en el base estaba congelado en 39100 buen rato han estado asi.................. m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,m,
> 
> Al final he pillado 20 litecoin a 143 leuros y se han llevado unos 22 eurelios de comision al pasar de dai a litecoin.
> 
> Haber si me suben a 160 o 165 eurelios y emprendo la retirada nuevamente a Dai, estos cabrones se llevan una pasta con los putos cambios y luego dicen que no cuesta dinero tradear me cago en todo.



Eres el único tonto que no sabe ni que el hilo de especulación con mierdacoins es otro

Mira el foro


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (26 Feb 2021)

digipl dijo:


> No. Incluso guardando el HTML y generando el paper wallet offline siempre acababa usando las mismas claves privadas. No era necesario que estuvieras conectado para tangarte.
> Lo extraño es que un exploit tan burdo funcionara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 582946



LOL, o sea siempre te sacaba un set de las mismas direcciones, que hijos de puta, tendrían un bot que en cuanto apareciera pasta en esas wallets piratas lo transferían a otro sitio y adios muy buenas. Que hijos de puta, hay que ir con cuidado. Trezor manda.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Feb 2021)

El CSW se ha puesto a denunciar a todo kiski ahora, el LOL no cesa:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Feb 2021)

Según *este análisis* por auto-similaridad podría llegar entorno a los 400.000 $, pero hay otros que dicen que más todavía, incluso hay un forero por aquí que dice que llegará al millón en este año.


----------



## Beborn (26 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Según *este análisis* por auto-similaridad podría llegar entorno a los 400.000 $, pero hay otros que dicen que más todavía, incluso hay un forero por aquí que dice que llegará al millón en este año.




No se. A ver, igual estamos todos en un cuento de la lechera.

Que no digo que no podria ser factible, pero se me antoja complicado que cualquiera de nosotros en este foro, con tan solo haber obtenido con sudor y lagrimas 2 BTC a un cost-average de $45,000 (no hablo ya de gente que metieron hace anyos sino de los que estan/estamos entrando ahora) podamos a un plazo X obtener, si llegase al millon, 2 millones?

No creeis que esto es un poco cuento de la lechera?

Que ojala fuera cierto, pero aqui hay algo que se nos escapa. No van a dejar que paletos pobres como nosotros (lo digo en el buen sentido) nos hagamos ricos tan facilmente...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> No creeis que esto es un poco cuento de la lechera?



Lo mismo se dijo en 2013 y subió a 1.200 $.
Lo mismo se dijo en 2017 y subió a 20.000 $.
Que veamos al BTC en 6 cifras es solo cuestión de tiempo.

Por muy complicado que se te antoje, ten en cuenta que ahora entran en juego los inversores institucionales, y a éstos no les tiembla la mano a la hora de comprar y holdear a muerte.

Dices que no van a dejar que mindundis como nosotros se hagan ricos, como si hubiera algún ente que decidiera quién se hace rico y quién no. BTC no distingue nada, si holdeas bitcoñitos el tiempo suficiente acabas haciendo dinero.


----------



## mr_nobody (26 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> No se. A ver, igual estamos todos en un cuento de la lechera.
> 
> Que no digo que no podria ser factible, pero se me antoja complicado que cualquiera de nosotros en este foro, con tan solo haber obtenido con sudor y lagrimas 2 BTC a un cost-average de $45,000 (no hablo ya de gente que metieron hace anyos sino de los que estan/estamos entrando ahora) podamos a un plazo X obtener, si llegase al millon, 2 millones?
> 
> ...



BTC y ETH son un game changer, la economia paco neandertal montada por la fed y el bce hace decadas se va a tomar por culo. El progreso tecnologico les esta pasando la mano por la cara y esta gente lo unico que sabe hacer es dar berrinches y pataletas, no dan para mas, latigo y lloriqueos es lo unico que han sabido hacer. 

Se pueden poner como quieran que estan sentenciados, el progeso tecnologico es imparable, con todo las consecuancias que eso conlleva, para lo bueno y para lo malo. El "sota, caballo, rey" se acabo.


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> No se. A ver, igual estamos todos en un cuento de la lechera.
> 
> Que no digo que no podria ser factible, pero se me antoja complicado que cualquiera de nosotros en este foro, con tan solo haber obtenido con sudor y lagrimas 2 BTC a un cost-average de $45,000 (no hablo ya de gente que metieron hace anyos sino de los que estan/estamos entrando ahora) podamos a un plazo X obtener, si llegase al millon, 2 millones?
> 
> ...



Por tópico k sea, si eres consciente de k el fiat infinito no tiene ningún valor y se dirige puntualmente a las fallas del sistema o a nichos económicos estancos k no salpiken al "general" , marginando flujos naturales a la vez...no debería extrañar k ningún activo llegue a ningún precio fiat, si éso encaja en el ekilibrio del chanchullo kastuzo. Ni k otros activos se mantengan por ignorar un sistema ya ficticio...o k otros incluso se depriman de una expresión fiat natural. No es más k mantener el chiringuito en pie.

Drenar objetivos de ese riego y hacerte con Rikeza real mientras la ilusión mainstream dure ,es la clave. Intentar desentrañar esa dinámica no creo k lleve más k a romperse la cabeza , pues ni los Cbanksters k ya van en free ride de chanchullos posiblemente entiendan la situación a estas alturas...más allá de tomarlo como un desparrame colosal y parcheos de emergencia para patear la lata hacia adelante.

Hiperinflación teledirigida. Encontrar dueños de activos sólidos k no vivan en esa clave, hacerse con ellos...y a otra cosa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Por tópico k sea, si eres consciente de k el fiat circulante no tiene ningún valor y se dirige puntualmente a las fallas del sistema o a nichos económicos estancos k no salpiken al "general" , marginando flujos naturales a la vez...no debería extrañar k ningún activo llegue a ningún precio fiat, si éso encaja en el ekilibrio del chanchullo kastuzo. Ni k otros activos se mantengan por ignorar un sistema ya ficticio...o k otros incluso se depriman de una expresión fiat natural.
> 
> Drenar objetivos de ese riego y hacerte con Rikeza real mientras la ilusión mainstream dure ,es la clave. Intentar desentrañar esa dinámica no creo k lleve más k a romperse la cabeza , pues ni los Cbanksters k ya van en free ride de chanchullos posiblemente entiendan la situación a estas alturas...más allá de tomarlo como un desparrame y parcheos de emergencia para patear la lata hacia adelante.
> 
> Hiperinflación teledirigida. Encontrar dueños de activos sólidos k no vivan en esa clave, hacerse con ellos...y a otra cosa.




Yo no me rompo la cabeza yo compro cosas que veo a un precio asequible aunque el precio sea caro, por ejemplo oro o bitcoin, en el momento que veo a alguien que por ejemplo me vende una cochera por 10000 y se que el precio durante 20 años de esas cocheras ha sido de 40000, en el momento que veo alguien que me vende un local por 12000 y se que esos locales durante años no se han vendido por menos de 50000 por poner un ejemplo realista de lo que hago, cojo y me quito de enmedio todo lo que haya podido comprar que para ese momento ya habra subido desde que yo lo compre y al final en lugar de 10000 pago 7000 por la cochera, simplemente por que mi oro o mi bitcoin subio.

En algun momento puedo quedar atrapado o puede que todo baje y no valga nada, incluso pueden haber expropiaciones o quien sabe pero yo vivo conforme a lo que conozco.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (26 Feb 2021)

Chavales, si tan seguros estáis que es cuestión de tiempo que el Bitcoin se vaya a 100.000 o más...
Entonces os recomiendo invertir en empresas de mineria/blockchain
Ganareis muchísimo más 
Si el Bitcoin hace un X2
Las empresas de minado como Hive, Bitfarms, Digihost...harán un x10


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo mismo se dijo en 2013 y subió a 1.200 $.
> Lo mismo se dijo en 2017 y subió a 20.000 $.
> Que veamos al BTC en 6 cifras es solo cuestión de tiempo.
> 
> ...




Mis padres no se imaginaban que se iban a morir con un patrimonio que puede estar entre el millon y millon y medio de euros facilmente.

Nadie se imaginaba que las propiedades que tenian se iban a revalorizar tanto y hablo ahora de precios mas bajunos a la burbuja, nosotros nunca compramos en burbuja nada.

Asi que si el dinero es infinito tambien son infinitas las posibilidades de ganarlo.


----------



## _______ (26 Feb 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Según *este análisis* por auto-similaridad podría llegar entorno a los 400.000 $, pero hay otros que dicen que más todavía, incluso hay un forero por aquí que dice que llegará al millón en este año.



me llamabas?


----------



## Donald Draper (26 Feb 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Ayer se imprimieron once trillones de dólares nuevos

Agárrense las kalandrakas


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (26 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Chavales, si tan seguros estáis que es cuestión de tiempo que el Bitcoin se vaya a 100.000 o más...
> Entonces os recomiendo invertir en empresas de mineria/blockchain
> Ganareis muchísimo más
> Si el Bitcoin hace un X2
> Las empresas de minado como Hive, Bitfarms, Digihost...harán un x10


----------



## Porestar (26 Feb 2021)

¿Cómo se explica lo de cardano con todo cayendo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Hay una cosa que no se si estais viendo, si algo deja de subir, solo le queda bajar.


----------



## Maxos (26 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Cómo se explica lo de cardano con todo cayendo?



Puede que sea por esto
Dubai Fund Sells $750 Million of Bitcoin to Buy Cardano, Polkadot - Decrypt


----------



## MIP (26 Feb 2021)

CoinSwap de multisalto, camino de la privacidad total.


----------



## sirpask (26 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Puede que sea por esto
> Dubai Fund Sells $750 Million of Bitcoin to Buy Cardano, Polkadot - Decrypt



Con Bitcoin no pueden, pero hay por ahí alguna shitcoin que la van a derrumbar.

Ether, Cardano... Quien sabe, pero alguna de las de arriba caerá este año.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Sed fuertes, aguantad, holddddddddddddd

Si pero ya he sacado lo mio y tal.


----------



## Digamelon (26 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mis padres no se imaginaban que se iban a morir con un patrimonio que puede estar entre el millon y millon y medio de euros facilmente.



Millón y medio es un patrimonio bastante justito.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Millón y medio es un patrimonio bastante justito.




En el pais de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey.

No conozco a mucha gente con tantos pisos, con casas, con cocheras, locales, trasteros............ y mi tasacion es a la baja segun momentos en los que estamos de momento que esto suba para arriba si es que sube mis planes estan perfectamente diseñados a poco que venda una casa tengo para vivir de ese dinero durante años mas el dinero que me entra de los alquileres de todo lo demas.


----------



## Digamelon (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En el pais de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey.
> 
> No conozco a mucha gente con tantos pisos, con casas, con cocheras, locales, trasteros............ y mi tasacion es a la baja segun momentos en los que estamos de momento que esto suba para arriba si es que sube mis planes estan perfectamente diseñados a poco que venda una casa tengo para vivir de ese dinero durante años mas el dinero que me entra de los alquileres de todo lo demas.



No conoces a mucha gente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> No conoces a mucha gente.



Solo a los del foro que no tienen ni para media docena de huevos.

Por eso andan por aqui despotricando de todo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2021)

Si no sacas el dinero hacia tu cuenta hispanistani... ¿Puede Hacienda empezar a preguntar a exchanges sobre lo que tienes o no tienes ahi?


----------



## Mpg80 (27 Feb 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> No conoces a mucha gente.



El chaval no trabaja y tu si. Es rico porque tiene todo su tiempo para el.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Feb 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Millón y medio es un patrimonio bastante justito.



Yo lo querría para mí, aunque no dormiría por las noches teniendo todo en ladrillo en un país comunista.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Chavales, si tan seguros estáis que es cuestión de tiempo que el Bitcoin se vaya a 100.000 o más...
> Entonces os recomiendo invertir en empresas de mineria/blockchain
> Ganareis muchísimo más
> Si el Bitcoin hace un X2
> Las empresas de minado como Hive, Bitfarms, Digihost...harán un x10



Si tuviera que escoger, buscaría empresas que invierten en blockchain, la minería es un mundo muy competitivo y dónde el precio fluctuante de bitcoin se lleva muchos mineros por delante en la parte bajista del mercado.


----------



## Digamelon (27 Feb 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> El chaval no trabaja y tu si. Es rico porque tiene todo su tiempo para el.



Tengo 37 años y sólo he trabajado 3 meses en toda mi vida, y de eso hace más de una década.


----------



## Porestar (27 Feb 2021)

_Munger es considerado la mano derecha de Warren Buffett. Y nunca ha sido fanático de bitcoin, que antes ha calificado de "veneno para ratas" y comparó su comercio con "intercambiar excrementos". Buffett se hizo eco de esos comentarios, calificando a Bitcoin "veneno para ratas al cuadrado".

El vicepresidente de Berkshire Hathaway considera que los bitcoins son un sustituto artificial del oro.

“Y como nunca compro oro, nunca compro bitcoins, y recomiendo a otras personas que sigan mi práctica”, dijo._

Nunca compres ni bitcoin ni oro: el consejo de un gurú de las inversiones (yahoo.com)


----------



## mr_nobody (27 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> _Munger es considerado la mano derecha de Warren Buffett. Y nunca ha sido fanático de bitcoin, que antes ha calificado de "veneno para ratas" y comparó su comercio con "intercambiar excrementos". Buffett se hizo eco de esos comentarios, calificando a Bitcoin "veneno para ratas al cuadrado".
> 
> El vicepresidente de Berkshire Hathaway considera que los bitcoins son un sustituto artificial del oro.
> 
> ...



    Mejor hechate una partida de poker donde ellos juegan con las cartas marcadas. Y aun habra cientos de miles de ineptos que se traguen ese cuento.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2021)

Seamos claros, ganancias y estabilidad a largo plazo solo serán brindadas por BTC y ETH, no hay ningun BTC-killer o ETH-killer


----------



## kilerz (27 Feb 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Millón y medio es un patrimonio bastante justito.



Mínimo 2 millones para jubilarse y vivir del 4% de las rentas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Feb 2021)

Buena parodia. Pero fijo que a alguien le ha pasado


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Feb 2021)

Mientras tanto, los mineros...


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Mínimo 2 millones para jubilarse y vivir del 4% de las rentas.



No habéis salido mucho de la doritocueva eh?
Con medio kilo te jubilas de puta madre en el 90% de los países del mundo.


----------



## Satoshi (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> No habéis salido mucho de la doritocueva eh?
> Con medio kilo te jubilas de puta madre en el 90% de los países del mundo.



Si hablas teniendo piso pagado y viviendo como si fueses de podemos o si tuvieses un cancer terminal si. Si quieres una vida acomodada y estas en los 30-40 necesitas de millon y medio para arriba eso hablando de españa o paises desarrollados. Quizas en somalia o irak seas el rico del pueblo


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Si hablas teniendo piso pagado y viviendo como si fueses de podemos o si tuvieses un cancer terminal si. Si quieres una vida acomodada y estas en los 30-40 necesitas de millon y medio para arriba eso hablando de españa o paises desarrollados. Quizas en somalia o irak seas el rico del pueblo



¿Y para tí que es un país civilizado?
¿España? 
Cuéntame que me interesa...
Yo he vivido en varios continentes, en varios países. Todos menos uno, bastante más civilizados que Hispañistán.

Por no irme al principio de los tiempos, te diré que aquí en Moscú (bastante más civilizado que Madrid), con medio millón eres Dios en la Tierra.


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> ¿Y para tí que es un país civilizado?
> ¿España?
> Cuéntame que me interesa...
> Yo he vivido en varios continentes, en varios países. Todos menos uno, bastante más civilizados que Hispañistán.
> ...



joer pues Moscú es una de las ciudades más caras del mundo


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> joer pues Moscú es una de las ciudades más caras del mundo



Eso es mentira.
No te creas lo que leas por ahí.
Te daría mil ejemplos de lo cara que es moscú


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> No te creas lo que leas por ahí.
> Te daría mil ejemplos de lo cara que es moscú



Eso tenía entendido pero si vd. lo dice


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> No te creas lo que leas por ahí.
> Te daría mil ejemplos de lo cara que es moscú



* Los principales movimientos en el 'ranking' de 2019 a 2020 *





 Ciudad  País  Variación en el 'ranking' TeheránIrán27PerthAustralia12GuangzhouChina12BelgradoSerbia12Costa de MarfilAbiyán12ItaliaRoma11AlemaniaDusseldorf11DakarSenegal11BruselasBélgica11ÁmsterdamPaíses Bajos11LimaPerú-14NairobiKenia-14EstambulTurquía-15KievUcrania-15Ciudad de MéxicoMéxico-18MoscúRusia-20BangkokTailandia-20Rio de JaneiroBrasil-23Sao PauloBrasil-23ReikiavikIslandia-27
 
Fuente: The Economist Descargar los datos Creado con Datawrapper 


Yo estuve hace mucho tiempo se ve que ha bajado el nivel


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Eso tenía entendido pero si vd. lo dice



Yo pago 6 euros al mes de luz, agua y gas (cierto que este mes se ha ido casi a 8 pavazos  ).
El litro de gasolina me cuesta 0,45 euros.
El metro 0,20.
Las putas ucras o bielorrusas de calidad, 30 euros 2 horas.
Los coches son muchos más baratos. Pero mucho. Un 30% de partida más baratos. No hay peajes, no hay ITV.
Aquí pagas un 13% o un 15% de irpf aunque cobres 100.000 euros.
Todo es más barato que en Madrid, París o Londres, que es lo que más conozco en Europa.

Hace unos días fui a comprar Albariño, que es mi debilidad, a un Metro.
La botella, un Mar de Frades, 4 euros más barata que en España.

El mejor país en el que he vivido, con diferencia, y ya te digo que he vivido en un buen puñado de ellos.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> * Los principales movimientos en el 'ranking' de 2019 a 2020 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Horrible. Ojalá vaya a peor el ranking.
Así tocaremos a más tías aún .


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Horrible. Ojalá vaya a peor el ranking.
> Así tocaremos a más tías aún .



jajaja, yo estuve casado con una rusa, bueno esto quizas que tendría que postearlo en otro hilo, pero bueno ya que viene a cuento, me decía:

Una mujer tiene que ser una Reina en la casa, una Chef en la cocina y una Puta en la cama xD


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo pago 6 euros al mes de luz, agua y gas (cierto que este mes se ha ido casi a 8 pavazos  ).
> El litro de gasolina me cuesta 0,45 euros.
> El metro 0,20.
> Las putas ucras o bielorrusas de calidad, 30 euros 2 horas.
> ...



El caviar para desayunar con mantequilla, riquísimo xD


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> jajaja, yo estuve casado con una rusa, bueno esto quizas que tendría que postearlo en otro hilo, pero bueno ya que viene a cuento, me decía:
> 
> Una mujer tiene que ser una Reina en la casa, una Chef en la cocina y una Puta en la cama xD



jejeje, las rusas son especiales...
Se nota que están en desventaja en número respecto a los hombres ( aquí en origen).
Son muchas y hay pocos hombres. Lo tienen jodido, la verdad. Pero para los Hombres esto es un puto paraíso, sobre todo ahora con el Covid, que se han marchado muchos extranjeros.

Y que dure!!


----------



## Satoshi (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> ¿Y para tí que es un país civilizado?
> ¿España?
> Cuéntame que me interesa...
> Yo he vivido en varios continentes, en varios países. Todos menos uno, bastante más civilizados que Hispañistán.
> ...



He dicho españa o paises desarrollados que no es lo mismo. Esa inferencia la haces tu


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> He dicho españa o paises desarrollados que no es lo mismo. Esa inferencia la haces tu



Lo que quieras, pero no me has respondido.


----------



## kilerz (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> No habéis salido mucho de la doritocueva eh?
> Con medio kilo te jubilas de puta madre en el 90% de los países del mundo.



Más info sobre Rusia, no descartaría retirarme ahí, chortinas rusas a pelito.


----------



## jm666 (27 Feb 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> Más info sobre Rusia, no descartaría retirarme ahí, chortinas rusas a pelito.



El mayor problema son las mafias, si eres rico hay que tener mcho cuidado, por ejemplo, para coger un taxi levantas la mano y cualquiera te lleva, negocias el precio y listo, pero, si para un coche bueno como un mercedes ten mucho cuidado, te hablo de hace muchos años no sé como estará la cosa ahora.

La gente pobre una maravilla, educados, divertidos te invitan a lo poco que tienen, buena gente.


----------



## Porestar (27 Feb 2021)

.


Seronoser dijo:


> Yo pago 6 euros al mes de luz, agua y gas (cierto que este mes se ha ido casi a 8 pavazos  ).
> El litro de gasolina me cuesta 0,45 euros.
> El metro 0,20.
> Las putas ucras o bielorrusas de calidad, 30 euros 2 horas.
> ...



Jo casi nos trasladamos allí por el curro de mi mujer y nos vamos a quedar toda la vida con la duda de si nos habría gustado más...


----------



## Satoshi (27 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que quieras, pero no me has respondido.



Pues mira conozco con profundidad 4 paises japon y corea la buena con medio kilo no te da ni para pipas. Kenia concretamente vivi 2 años en mombasa un pozo inmundo en el q, si, serias el rico del barrio pero eso solo si logras que no te maten o te mueras de malaria. Lo mas aproximado a la libertad financiera con 0.5M se me ocurre en un pais como colombia teniendo 40 -50 años y vivendo analogamente hablando a como lo hace un currela dosmileurista en españa…con eso si te llega, ale es una sociedad hiperviolenta en que el te sacan una pistola para robarte 5 euros.


----------



## MIP (27 Feb 2021)

Los mineros dejan de vender para pasar a acumular, por primera vez desde el 27 de diciembre. 

Miners Begin Accumulating Bitcoin Instead of Dumping, First Time Since Dec 27: Glassnode


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Pues mira conozco con profundidad 4 paises japon y corea la buena con medio kilo no te da ni para pipas. Kenia concretamente vivi 2 años en mombasa un pozo inmundo en el q, si, serias el rico del barrio pero eso solo si logras que no te maten o te mueras de malaria. Lo mas aproximado a la libertad financiera con 0.5M se me ocurre en un pais como colombia teniendo 40 -50 años y vivendo analogamente hablando a como lo hace un currela dosmileurista en españa…con eso si te llega, ale es una sociedad hiperviolenta en que el te sacan una pistola para robarte 5 euros.



Te has ido a los extremos, que es lo que tienen. 
Entre tu Japón y tu Kenia hay decenas de países mejores para vivir y para disfrutar de la vida con medio millón de euros.

Japón, Corea, Europa, Usa, Canadá...esas "democracias" son las que componen el 10% de países donde con medio quilo no serías rico, pero vamos, que tampoco vivirías mal, dependiendo de la ciudad que elijas. 

En decenas de países que no son África, ni democracias occidentales, se vive de puta madre con medio kilo de euros, sin miedo a que te maten por la calle...o te maten a impuestos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Tengo 37 años y sólo he trabajado 3 meses en toda mi vida, y de eso hace más de una década.



Coño somos casi almas gemelas aunque yo si llegue a los dos años de trabajo, iba camino de ser un remador y al final me hice a mi mismo mas de una decada sin trabajar igualmente.


----------



## Red Star (27 Feb 2021)

Yo me he follado a una georgiana. ¿Cuénta como rusa? El camarada Stalin diría que sí...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Si pero eso es solo a algunos, a otros muchos si nos interesa esos paises y especialmente las rusas, rumanas y demas muchachas no españolas, especil mencion a las griegas que siempre las olvidais y he conocido a alguna griega que me gano.....

Para que te piensas que estamos comprando bitcoin para pagaros las pensiones a los viejos ???

Los cojones, lo compramos para o largarnos con esas rusas o traerlas aqui en el peor de los casos.


----------



## Porestar (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si pero eso es solo a algunos, a otros muchos si nos interesa esos paises y especialmente las rusas, rumanas y demas muchachas no españolas, especil mencion a las griegas que siempre las olvidais y he conocido a alguna griega que me gano.....
> 
> Para que te piensas que estamos comprando bitcoin para pagaros las pensiones a los viejos ???
> 
> Los cojones, lo compramos para o largarnos con esas rusas o traerlas aqui en el peor de los casos.



No nos va a dar ni para yonkis del polígono.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No nos va a dar ni para yonkis del polígono.



En tiempos de bonanza mas que yonkis habian modelos que no sabias de donde habian salido, joder que recuerdos, para mi fue el canario en la mina cuando empezaron a dar porculo metiendo multas y prohibiendo esto, le decia yo a gente a la que no le iba eso veras que gracia cuando os prohiban a vosotros tambien todo, empiezan con esto y aplaudis, luego vendran otras cosas.

Ahora mismo ni un puto jilguero puedes tener, dime algo que no este prohibido, otra cosa es que se tenga manga ancha y tampoco vayan a tirarte la puerta abajo por que tengas un pajarraco sin papeles pero todo tiene regulaciones y no hay libertad para nada, ademas de que se guardan las cartas de si molestas ir a por ti aunque sea por que tienes ese pajarraco, teniendolo todo prohibido es facil ir a por quien quieran.


----------



## Donald Draper (28 Feb 2021)

Alguien sabe si en los ATM de bitbase te piden algo tipo documentación? O voy alli con billetes, cambio y hasta luego?


----------



## CuiBono (28 Feb 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Alguien sabe si en los ATM de bitbase te piden algo tipo documentación? O voy alli con billetes, cambio y hasta luego?



Tienes que identificarte a partir de 1000 euros. La comisión del cajero es de el 10%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

Como va esto, joder hay que estar en las buenas y en las malas.


----------



## Beborn (28 Feb 2021)

Estáis comprando a manos llenas en esta correccion?


----------



## Porestar (28 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Estáis comprando a manos llenas en esta correccion?



A mas de uno nos ha pillado a pie cambiado cayendo en la bull trap.


----------



## veismuler (28 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Estáis comprando a manos llenas en esta correccion?



5k......0,12 ....poco pero no hay más...jeje


----------



## Beborn (28 Feb 2021)

Creéis que se va a a revertir toda la subida absurda que se produjo tras el anuncio de Tesla?
Estamos peligrosamente cerca de que toda esa subida acaecida en muy pocos días incluso horas, se de la vuelta e igual de rápido que subió, lo pierda.

Nos podríamos ir a menos de $38k


----------



## mancuerna_de_4kg (28 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Creéis que se va a a revertir toda la subida absurda que se produjo tras el anuncio de Tesla?
> Estamos peligrosamente cerca de que toda esa subida acaecida en muy pocos días incluso horas, se de la vuelta e igual de rápido que subió, lo pierda.
> 
> Nos podríamos ir a menos de $38k



Esta haciendo minimos ambiguos sobre zona de resistencia, asi que podria estar formando suelo. 
Si pega otro tiron a la baja si que seguramente nos vayamos a los 32000€


----------



## _______ (28 Feb 2021)

alguien tiene el grafico de las caidas de bitcoin en porcentajes en 2017?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Creéis que se va a a revertir toda la subida absurda que se produjo tras el anuncio de Tesla?
> Estamos peligrosamente cerca de que toda esa subida acaecida en muy pocos días incluso horas, se de la vuelta e igual de rápido que subió, lo pierda.
> 
> Nos podríamos ir a menos de $38k




Ese ya ha vendido, en unos dias saldra la noticia, os la ha jugado a todos.

El otro dia dijo que veia a bitcoin muy caro y que bitcoin era igual de sucio que el dinero, algo asi verdad ???


----------



## rayban00 (28 Feb 2021)

*de diciembre del 2017 a noviembre del 2018, el btc pasó de 

19920$
a

5500$*


----------



## Polonia Viva (28 Feb 2021)

De momento está siendo clavado al bull run de 2017. Subidas del 80-100% con furia porcina, y correcciones del 30%.

En las subidas los alcistas poniendo cifras altísimas, y en las correcciones los bajistas diciendo que se va al carajo. Así que de momento, se repite todo.


----------



## calaminox (28 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Estáis comprando a manos llenas en esta correccion?



yo pare mi Dca en 26000 dolares..porque en Diciembre lo doble....pille hace dias un poco para recuperar una posicion que cambie hace 10 dias por Cardano..pero es insignificante...yo en Diciembre valoraré que hacer...el grueso de mis compras fueron entre 4000 a 9000 euros...tranquilo ya que si pierdo mi vida no va a verse afectada...y si gano a disfrutarlo.


----------



## KFJKLL (28 Feb 2021)

Los mercados sirven para saber que tal va la cosa, si esta sana o no esta sana ¿no? Pues no pero si.
Sin mercados seria todo sin regulaciones de porque esto tiene que estar u ser asi o no. La especulación es lsiallollde, pues sí. Y el interés usurero es je. El Bitcoin solo tiene de lo primero. Un mercado sin especulaciones podria ser solo posible con el patrón trabajo o vagancia. Las especulaciones, conllevan mucho osolllda y sllldsa, si sale bien. Pero especular sobre cosas importantes me parece algo otrddddoerrede.

Estoy jodido por motivos que no quieru revelar, entonces, haber cuandu centro. Si tu haces al, en ningún momento nadie te va a hacer nada.

Yo no estoy a favor de los mercados, pero si estoy a favor de la vida, se puede hacer un mercado virtual, pero tomado en serio, para saber por donde van los tiros siempre.


----------



## Porestar (28 Feb 2021)

A mi me falta poco para entrar en pérdidas, sumando lo que le saqué a Polka y los Cardanos que tengo. BTC por sí solo ya lo tengo en pérdidas.


----------



## Orriols (28 Feb 2021)

No tenéis que pensar en ganancias y pérdidas, salvo que hagáis forex. Realmente estáis cambiando una divisa por otra.

Ya sabíamos que el btc es volátil. La idea no es comprar y vender, sino usarlo en un futuro como moneda de cambio.

Paciencia, hodl, acumulad y confiad en que, poco a poco, cada vez más personas le den valor y pueda servir como forma de pago.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Feb 2021)

Los idealistas seguimos tranquilos. Y a fin de cuentas, somos los que le aportamos valor.

¿Tontos útiles?
Pues no te cuento haberlo sido durante años y que alguien haya creado un sistema descentralizado y haber apostado con dinero por él.
Hablar es fácil, ser un joven ingenuo creyendo que el mundo va a cambiar por 2 manifestaciones y llegar a adulto y emprender y ver que al no estar dentro de la política, tienes todas las putas trabas para llevar tu pequeño negocio adelante

Con lo poco que puedes ahorrar, vas haciendo DCA, a 10K, a 20K...a 50K...

Es el precio a pagar por no haberte informado hace 10 años. Pero si no fuera por gente así, sabemos que Bitcoin vuelve a precios de hace 10 años.


----------



## kilerz (28 Feb 2021)

creo que no has entendido la ley de Gresham.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Feb 2021)

_______ dijo:


> alguien tiene el grafico de las caidas de bitcoin en porcentajes en 2017?



Acaba de salir del horno...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

Lo siento chicos, esto se acabo, espero que se vaya a los mismos infiernos en donde yo pueda comprar y dentro de 4 o 5 años hacerme rico vendiendo.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Feb 2021)

Una batallita:

Cuando no tenía ni la más mínima idea de qué significaba BTC, simplemente invertía en él como quien apuesta por un caballo de carreras. Una torcedura y te entraba el pánico, un relincho y un salto hacia arriba, y te invadía la emoción. El diciembre pasado me obsesioné con maximizar mis ganancias, el fin de semana previo a la primera corrección lo pasé con mil alarmas, preocupadísimo, queriendo hacer market timing (me fue bien en el desplome de marzo de 2020) y doblar mis satoshis: dejé de dormir y trabajaba peor. Como reza la máxima: no inviertas en aquello que no entiendes, obviar esto implica sufrimiento xD.

Hace un año, empecé a leer Dinero, crédito bancario y ciclos económicos de J. Huerta de Soto, comencé a entender de veras que vivimos en una tiranía; un oligopolio cuyos cimientos no están conformados simplemente por las relaciones de poder entre oligarcas, sino que toda la estructura reposa en el mismo derecho, desde la mismísima puta ley, que permite a las entidades bancarias llamar depósitos bancarios a lo que en realidad son préstamo (se haría efectivo el traslado de la titularidad del depósito a favor del banco). En este tiempo he descubierto qué es la escuela austriaca y más o menos, entiendo qué significa el dinero duro y por qué importa.

Como el mantra que se repite una y otra vez: el BTC realmente sería el primer dinero duro creado en toda la historia de la humanidad y, nosotros, los ciudadanos libres, hemos elegido otorgarle su valor y admitirlo como medio de cambio de forma totalmente LIBRE y pacífica. Repito, nadie nos ha impuesto el BTC! es el acto económico más libre del cual yo tengo constancia en toda la historia de la humanidad.

¿Por qué es emocionante? Los antiguos ideales revolucionarios; que exigían entregar tu vida a cambio de la misma revolución (y muy a menudo a favor de los caudillos autoproclamados líderes) terminaron como lo hiceron. Hoy, luchar y morir no significa nada si no está en consonancia del zeitgeist, por decirlo así. La realidad es que si mañana convocáramos una manifa contra el fiat y los bancos centrales, solo conseguiríamos pasar por frikis en el mejor de los casos, conspiranoicos en el peor: una exposición pública que muchos no podemos asumir y que solo traería descalificativos, y cuando no, perjuicios económicos. Hacer la revolución hoy es comprar BITCOIN y hacerlo sin pasar por los exchanges.

Puede que los idealistas nos equivoquemos, pero BTC es un pulso en el que merece la pena empujar.

Disclaimer: sé que he leído poco y sesgadamente, pero me parece de mucho sentido común. Y seguiré leyendo, pero me cuesta imaginar que existan formas de entender la economía con más claridad y franqueza que la escuela austriaca.


----------



## Red Star (28 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien ha probado esto?

BitBox hardware wallet by Shift Crypto


----------



## Red Star (28 Feb 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Una batallita:
> 
> Cuando no tenía ni la más mínima idea de qué significaba BTC, simplemente invertía en él como quien apuesta por un caballo de carreras. Una torcedura y te entraba el pánico, un relincho y un salto hacia arriba, y te invadía la emoción. El diciembre pasado me obsesioné con maximizar mis ganancias, el fin de semana previo a la primera corrección lo pasé con mil alarmas, preocupadísimo, queriendo hacer market timing (me fue bien en el desplome de marzo de 2020) y doblar mis satoshis: dejé de dormir y trabajaba peor. Como reza la máxima: no inviertas en aquello que no entiendes, obviar esto implica sufrimiento xD.
> 
> ...



Toda la razón camarada. El mayor acto revolucionario de hoy en día es pegarle una patada en los huevos a los bancos centrales usando Bitcoin. El mayor acto revolucionario de nuestro tiempo es no dejarte robar por las élites que controlan el sistema financiero internacional. El mayor acto revolucionario es mantener tu poder adquisitivo cuando el sistema intenta empobrecerte para someterte y hacerte depender de él. El mayor acto revolucionario es hacerte millonario en contra de su voluntad.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo siento chicos, esto se acabo, espero que se vaya a los mismos infiernos en donde yo pueda comprar y dentro de 4 o 5 años hacerme rico vendiendo.



Una cosa es desear, otra que se haga realidad.
¿Quieres hacerte rico?
Compra Bitfarms, Hive, Hut8, Digihost, si caen mucho estos días y holdea 3 años.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Una cosa es desear, otra que se haga realidad.
> ¿Quieres hacerte rico?
> Compra Bitfarms, Hive, Hut8, Digihost, si caen mucho estos días y holdea 3 años.




Poco a poco primero vamos a ver como se desangra el cerdo con caidas de entre 1000 y 2000 diarias hasta que ya sea todo correr y tonto el ultimo, cuando todo este por los suelos sera el momento de jugarsela.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Toda la razón camarada. El mayor acto revolucionario de hoy en día es pegarle una patada en los huevos a los bancos centrales usando Bitcoin. El mayor acto revolucionario de nuestro tiempo es no dejarte robar por las élites que controlan el sistema financiero internacional. El mayor acto revolucionario es mantener tu poder adquisitivo cuando el sistema intenta empobrecerte para someterte y hacerte depender de él. El mayor acto revolucionario es hacerte millonario en contra de su voluntad.



Yo llego tarde a lo de hacerme millonario, tendré que seguir remando, pero remo más feliz así xD. Y sí, no creo que exista acto más revolucionario que usar tu fiat para cambiarlo por bitcoines. Una muestra es lo que ocurre en Nigeria, otra en Argentina. La gente no quiere ser expoliada por sus captores. Coño, no me sigas animando que sigo con las soflamas!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Feb 2021)

Un discurso muy importante de Antonopoulos con unas metáforas acertadísimas de la situación actual que ayudan a compreder de forma muy gráfica la situación. Un video absolutamente imprescindible, vamos.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un discurso muy importante de Antonopoulos con unas metáforas acertadísimas de la situación actual que ayudan a compreder de forma muy gráfica la situación. Un video absolutamente imprescindible, vamos.



Creo que se llegan a escuchar sus latidos xD. 

Alguien se ha leído su libro? Lo recomendarían?


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un discurso muy importante de Antonopoulos con unas metáforas acertadísimas de la situación actual que ayudan a compreder de forma muy gráfica la situación. Un video absolutamente imprescindible, vamos.



¿Qué opinas de lo que dice sobre otros botes salvavidas? De no juzgar a la gente que construye botes salvavidas de forma diferente.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Feb 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Creo que se llegan a escuchar sus latidos xD.
> 
> Alguien se ha leído su libro? Lo recomendarían?



Estoy leyendo Dominando Bitcoin y bueno... La verdad que se me ha hecho empalagoso empezarlo con el ejemplo de la mujer comprando Bitcoin a un amigo.
Sigo poco a poco con él.

Edit: recomendarlo, siempre cualquier lectura sobre Bitcoin de gente como él. 
Aunque sí que recomiendo 100% su canal de YouTube.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de lo que dice sobre otros botes salvavidas? De no juzgar a la gente que construye botes salvavidas de forma diferente.



Es la concesión buenista y conciliadora que siempre hace el progre de Andreas a los mermados/estafadores de las shitcoins. Es costumbre en él. Yo no soy tan magnánimo y, si por mi fuera, los pasaba a todos por la quilla.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (28 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de lo que dice sobre otros botes salvavidas? De no juzgar a la gente que construye botes salvavidas de forma diferente.



Aviso a navegantes: Andreas es el mayor soy-boy de la escena.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Estoy leyendo Dominando Bitcoin y bueno... La verdad que se me ha hecho empalagoso empezarlo con el ejemplo de la mujer comprando Bitcoin a un amigo.
> Sigo poco a poco con él.
> 
> Edit: recomendarlo, siempre cualquier lectura sobre Bitcoin de gente como él.
> Aunque sí que recomiendo 100% su canal de YouTube.



Se me está acabando Bitcoin Standard. Gracias.

xD Yo igual, eh! Soy un remero. Todavía suena la música, el barco no se hunde. Tampoco es dinero que necesite para vivir. Aunque gracias al x 4,5 que llevo hasta ahora, tengo más capital en btc que en ahorros fiat... hodl y ya se irá viendo. Lo importante es participar 8).

edit: 4,5


----------



## Viktoraceo (28 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un discurso muy importante de Antonopoulos con unas metáforas acertadísimas de la situación actual que ayudan a compreder de forma muy gráfica la situación. Un video absolutamente imprescindible, vamos.



Buenisimo el video. Thankazo al canto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

Acabo de hacer unos graficos de a donde puede dirigirse el bitcoin, no he querido ser cruel y me he quedado en la zona ruina y miseria no he seguido mas abajo pero todo se andara.


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Feb 2021)

se ha puesto un dia precioso para pillar 0,1BTC mientras me hago un colacao


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Acabo de hacer unos graficos de a donde puede dirigirse el bitcoin, no he querido ser cruel y me he quedado en la zona ruina y miseria no he seguido mas abajo pero todo se andara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585252



tu fallo ya es de enfoque, basicamente.

BTC no es el Ibex.

estas analizando una crypto con herramientas de productos de un ecosistema fiat..que si hombro cabeza hombro y figuras y polladas varias.

not gonna work.


----------



## Viktoraceo (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Acabo de hacer unos graficos de a donde puede dirigirse el bitcoin, no he querido ser cruel y me he quedado en la zona ruina y miseria no he seguido mas abajo pero todo se andara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585252



Tenia mis dudas con los graficos de Glassnode pero esto... esto es Ajram seal of approval, por lo menos. Hoy me voy a dormir mas tranquilo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Mar 2021)

@nocoiner34 el tontucio del foro


----------



## Periplo (1 Mar 2021)

Va subir a 52k y despues volvera a los 42k para volver a subir imparable hasta los 70k...me lo ha dicho un pajarito...


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Mar 2021)

Dollar Cost Averaging Bitcoin - dcaBTC


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Mar 2021)

¿Se acabó la venta masiva de Bitcoin? La fuerte señal de 'compra la caída' parpadea por primera vez en 5 meses (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Mar 2021)

Instituciones y mineros acumulan durante la caída de Bitcoin (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Roninn (1 Mar 2021)

Hoy era para meterle. Parece que toca cambio tendencia


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ¿Se acabó la venta masiva de Bitcoin? La fuerte señal de 'compra la caída' parpadea por primera vez en 5 meses (cointelegraph.com)



Entiendo que si el SOPR ahora está en verde eso significa que las fuertes bajadas que hemos estado viendo han sido un intento de hacer caer el precio por parte de peces gordos que se han puesto en corto... Les puede salir cara la jugada.


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Mar 2021)

Cortometraje de 25 minutos sobre Bitcoin..... poner subtitulos traducidos al español


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Mar 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Hoy era para meterle. Parece que toca cambio tendencia



Eso quieren que penseis, conmigo casi lo consiguen he de decir.

Pero llevan una semana meneando la perdiz para destripar al que pillen.

Vas a ver lo que empiezan a hacer en un ratillo ya los tengo calados, en un momento empiezan a vender masivamente y desploman otra vez el precio, lo que no se es cuantas veces les va a servir el mismo truco.


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Cortometraje de 25 minutos sobre Bitcoin..... poner subtitulos traducidos al español



pues la acabo de ver y esta entretenida.....


----------



## stuka (1 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Entiendo que si el SOPR ahora está en verde eso significa que las fuertes bajadas que hemos estado viendo han sido un intento de hacer caer el precio por parte de peces gordos que se han puesto en corto... Les puede salir cara la jugada.








Este cara-cerdo 2020 no sé de qué palo va, pero seguro que de nada bueno.

Cuando ocurra la catástrofe, el “hijo de” se esfumará como el viento. Dejando el caos a su paso para los crédulos.


----------



## cabot (1 Mar 2021)

Red Star y otros estafadores están promoviendo que los ludópatas le echen 100 € al bitcoin como antes se los echaban a que ganaba el Madrid. Todo para que el timo piramidal se sostenga unos meses más, mientras los comisionistas se forran y se desperdician enormes cantidades de energía y recursos naturales en un absurdo que se estudiará como un ejemplo de la estupidez humana.


----------



## gapema (1 Mar 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Red Star y otros estafadores están promoviendo que los ludópatas le echen 100 € al bitcoin como antes se los echaban a que ganaba el Madrid. Todo para que el timo piramidal se sostenga unos meses más, mientras los comisionistas se forran y se desperdician enormes cantidades de energía y recursos naturales en un absurdo que se estudiará como un ejemplo de la estupidez humana.




Esto es más que obvio. Redstar y los demás están a sueldo de la empresa Bitcoin, no hay más que ver que te dan un código de afiliado para que cuando compras bitcoin, ellos se llevan su mordida. ¡Qué verguenza!

Hay que invertir en dinero fiat, el del gobierno, que con el tiempo se revaloriza, todos lo saben

Have fun staying poor, pringao!


----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2021)

Amable respuesta:

Y algunos escribimos lo que nos sale de la polla.
Vas a venir tú a limitar la libertad de expresión, subnormal.

Tenéis metido el gen Sanchez y os gusta decir lo que tenemos que hacer los demás.
Me vas a comer los huevos por detrás, como me hace Hacienda hace casi una década.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Yo me he follado a una georgiana. ¿Cuénta como rusa? El camarada Stalin diría que sí...



Nop, no cuenta.
Salvo que sea de Osetia del Norte.


----------



## stuka (1 Mar 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Esto es más que obvio. Redstar y los demás están a sueldo de la empresa Bitcoin, no hay más que ver que te dan un código de afiliado para que cuando compras bitcoin, ellos se llevan su mordida. ¡Qué verguenza!
> 
> Hay que invertir en dinero fiat, el del gobierno, que con el tiempo se revaloriza, todos lo saben
> 
> Have fun staying poor, pringao!




Tú no has apostado un céntimo, muerto de hambre.


----------



## cabot (1 Mar 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Esto es más que obvio. Redstar y los demás están a sueldo de la empresa Bitcoin, no hay más que ver que te dan un código de afiliado para que cuando compras bitcoin, ellos se llevan su mordida. ¡Qué verguenza!
> 
> Hay que invertir en dinero fiat, el del gobierno, que con el tiempo se revaloriza, todos lo saben
> 
> ...


----------



## Sk666 (1 Mar 2021)

Que bien pumpean los asiáticos el BTC


----------



## cohynetes (1 Mar 2021)

sitio


----------



## Le Truhan (1 Mar 2021)

Pues hoy ya sube el bitcoin, veremos hasta cuando.


----------



## gapema (1 Mar 2021)

Cómo os jode a los rojos la LIBERTAD. Pues a mamarla


----------



## Beborn (1 Mar 2021)

Hoy creo que va pa'rriba.

Enhorabuena a los premiados ayer, que compraron(mos) con rebajas.


----------



## Satoshi (1 Mar 2021)

transvase generacional de riqueza. No lo digo yo lo dice citibank en este informe que ha salido hoy. Tendecia muy alcista con pico “segun ellos” de 318.000 en menos de un año

Bitcoin - CitiGPS


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> transvase generacional de riqueza. No lo digo ho lo dice citibank en este informe que ha salido hoy. Tendecia muy alcista con pico “segun ellos” de 318.000 en menos de un año
> 
> Bitcoin - CitiGPS



A 318.000$ ya me sale directamente rentable mandar un ataque con misiles de crucero lanzados desde un submarino contra la sede de hacienda si me tocan los cojones.


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Este cara-cerdo 2020 no sé de qué palo va, pero seguro que de nada bueno.
> 
> Cuando ocurra la catástrofe, el “hijo de” se esfumará como el viento. Dejando el caos a su paso para los crédulos.



Te jodes con fura porcina.

Saludos.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (1 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> A 318.000$ ya me sale directamente rentable mandar un ataque con misiles de crucero lanzados desde un submarino contra la sede de hacienda si me tocan los cojones.



Pues en mi caso, si toca 318.000$ me podría permitir el curso de 200e que ofrece @Notrabajo34 (revisado por el orá*culo* @romanillo ) para ser un maestro del trading de criptomonedas. Mi sueño cumplido.


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Pues en mi caso, si toca 318.000$ me podría permitir el curso de 200e que ofrece @Notrabajo34 (revisado por el orá*culo* @romanillo ) para ser un maestro del trading de criptomonedas. Mi sueño cumplido.



No me suenan esos nicks. Se ve que los tengo pasando frío en Siberia. El ignore es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## Donald Draper (1 Mar 2021)

nocoiner34 fue divertido el día ese que casi se corta una oreja viendo subir y bajar el BTC hace unas semanas. dos días más y fue al ignore donde allí quedará por siempre.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> transvase generacional de riqueza. No lo digo yo lo dice citibank en este informe que ha salido hoy. Tendecia muy alcista con pico “segun ellos” de 318.000 en menos de un año
> 
> Bitcoin - CitiGPS



This----->_ "According to Visual Capitalist, it took the telephone 50 years to reach 50 million customers, 22 years for television, seven years for the Internet and just 19 days for Pokémon Go. So it’s not a surprise the uptake of Bitcoin in the past almost 7 years has been nothing but extraordinary. Not only has Bitcoin increased in usage and value (hitting $1 trillion in market capitalization in February 2021), but it has created a whole ecosystem around it — including crypto exchanges, crypto banks, and new offerings into savings, lending, and borrowing"_


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

Oye @Seronoser, háblanos de tus peripecias en tierras lejanas, allá en la Santa Madre Rusia. ¿Cuánto te cuesta vivir al mes en Moscú?


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Mar 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Hoy creo que va pa'rriba.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los premiados ayer, que compraron(mos) con rebajas.



Enhorabuena también a Michael Saylor.
Menudo fin de semana han dado los especuladores de Bitcoin del foro.

Si alguno ha vendido con pérdidas, a joderse.


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Mar 2021)

"Ejke la bajada, ejke la corrección..."

Loa listos del trading seguro que compraron a 47K y vendieron a 45,710 al Chad Saylor.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Mar 2021)

cabot dijo:


> Red Star y otros estafadores están promoviendo que los ludópatas le echen 100 € al bitcoin como antes se los echaban a que ganaba el Madrid. Todo para que el timo piramidal se sostenga unos meses más, mientras los comisionistas se forran y se desperdician enormes cantidades de energía y recursos naturales en un absurdo que se estudiará como un ejemplo de la estupidez humana.



    

Solo unos meses más. Que risión.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Oye @Seronoser, háblanos de tus peripecias en tierras lejanas, allá en la Santa Madre Rusia. ¿Cuánto te cuesta vivir al mes en Moscú?



En satoshis?


----------



## Porestar (1 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Enhorabuena también a Michael Saylor.
> Menudo fin de semana han dado los especuladores de Bitcoin del foro.
> 
> Si alguno ha vendido con pérdidas, a joderse.



Mi mujer ya no me deja hacer esas cosas


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Mi mujer ya no me deja hacer esas cosas



Menudo tesoro tienes...


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> En satoshis?



En merkels.


----------



## Porestar (1 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Menudo tesoro tienes...



Y porque sólo os he contado eso, si supiérais... pero no puedo dar detalles aquí.


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Y porque sólo os he contado eso, si supiérais... pero no puedo dar detalles aquí.



¿Tu hembra es forera o qué? ¿No será @Segismunda, no?


----------



## INE (1 Mar 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> En merkels.



Mis básicos, más o menos:

Gasolina, un depósito al mes, 25 euros
Teléfono, 5 euros
Internet y Tv satélite, 15 euros
Luz, gas, agua, 6 euros
Comida 3 personas, 200 euros 
Total aprox, 250 euros al mes.

Extras:
Niñera bilingüe 12 horas al día, 600 euros
Ocio: 200 euros
Compras hogar/ropa: 200 euros

Si te interesa saber algo en particular, pregúntame.


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mis básicos, más o menos:
> 
> Gasolina, un depósito al mes, 25 euros
> Teléfono, 5 euros
> ...



Vivienda, si no es mucho pedir. No me importaría pasar una temporatida en Moscú, pa cambiar un poco de aires.


----------



## Burbujerofc (1 Mar 2021)

Gente que sabe algo de negocios acaba capitulando... 



Entiendo que se deje llevar por los cantos de sirena de "las criptos", es el precio que tenemos que pagar los novatos.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Vivienda, si no es mucho pedir. No me importaría pasar una temporatida en Moscú, pa cambiar un poco de aires.



Si piensas en comprar, la vivienda está burbujeada completamente (hablo de Moscú).
Mi pareja se ha comprado hace unos meses, otro apartamento de unos 100 metros cuadrados, y le ha costado unos 40 kilos de rublos (400.000 euros aprox); en buena zona, eso sí.
Pero los alquileres son baratos, depende de por donde te muevas y tus expectativas. Hay mucha oferta.

Lo malo es lograr entrar en Rusia y quedarse.
Si no puedes conseguir la residencia de manera natural, te va a costar tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Red Star (1 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si piensas en comprar, la vivienda está burbujeada completamente (hablo de Moscú).
> Mi pareja se ha comprado hace unos meses, otro apartamento de unos 100 metros cuadrados, y le ha costado unos 40 kilos de rublos (400.000 euros aprox); en buena zona, eso sí.
> Pero los alquileres son baratos, depende de por donde te muevas y tus expectativas. Hay mucha oferta.
> 
> ...



Gracias hamijo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Mar 2021)

Casi 7.000 pipazos de subida en cuestión de horas, brvtal. Al final será verdad que se repite el patrón de 2017.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Mar 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Este cara-cerdo 2020 no sé de qué palo va, pero seguro que de nada bueno.
> 
> Cuando ocurra la catástrofe, el “hijo de” se esfumará como el viento. Dejando el caos a su paso para los crédulos.



La catástrofe sois los cuñaos amantes del dinero estatalista sin respaldo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mis básicos, más o menos:
> 
> Gasolina, un depósito al mes, 25 euros
> Teléfono, 5 euros
> ...



Bastante barato, la verdad.

Aquí en Varsovia todo más o menos parecido, excepto la gasolina que tiene precios parecidos a España. De luz vengo pagando unos 9€ cada mes. Me hace gracia cuando hago videollamada con amigos míos de Sevilla en invierno y están todos con jersey y mantas en casa y yo con pantalón corto de basket y camiseta de tirantes ultraveraniega. Se piensan que esta zona sigue siendo un erial post-soviético y muchas veces flipan con la calidad de vida que hay aquí ya, superior a España en algunos aspectos


----------



## Le Truhan (1 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Bastante barato, la verdad.
> 
> Aquí en Varsovia todo más o menos parecido, excepto la gasolina que tiene precios parecidos a España. De luz vengo pagando unos 9€ cada mes. Me hace gracia cuando hago videollamada con amigos míos de Sevilla en invierno y están todos con jersey y mantas en casa y yo con pantalón corto de basket y camiseta de tirantes ultraveraniega. Se piensan que esta zona sigue siendo un erial post-soviético y muchas veces flipan con la calidad de vida que hay aquí ya, superior a España en algunos aspectos



yo algunas veces veo en YouTube, los rascacielos que hay en Varsovia, y es una auténtica pasada, eso no hay en España.


----------



## joeljoan (1 Mar 2021)

ojito con HOPR, bao y grt


----------



## Satoshi (1 Mar 2021)

FIDELITY saca informe de nuestro amigo btc.
Understanding Bitcoin White Paper | Fidelity Institutional


----------



## Orriols (1 Mar 2021)

Yo ya he decidido meter 5% de mis ingresos mensuales cada mediados de mes en bitcoins, por eso de la diversificación temporal.


----------



## MIP (1 Mar 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> yo algunas veces veo en YouTube, los rascacielos que hay en Varsovia, y es una auténtica pasada, eso no hay en España.



Tampoco son tantos ni demasiado altos, solo que están concentrados en una zona moderna y son bonitos. 

Añado que la comida aún es relativamente barata allá, y se respira un ambiente limpio y sano como aquí hace años.

Lo malo es que son rapíñeros con los impuestos, dudo mucho que pongan una fiscalidad favorable a Bitcoin.


----------



## Porestar (1 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Tu hembra es forera o qué? ¿No será @Segismunda, no?



No, sólo lee con mi cuenta a veces.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2021)

A mí me encanta la zona financiera de Moscú, aunque luego trabajar en los edificios es algo incómodo.
Están construyendo otros 3 más en estos momentos.


----------



## Llorón (1 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> A mí me encanta la zona financiera de Moscú, aunque luego trabajar en los edificios es algo incómodo.
> Están construyendo otros 3 más en estos momentos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 586021



mientras tanto en Barcelona tenemos un dildo gigante con lucecitas led...


----------



## Satoshi (1 Mar 2021)

una pregunta al aire, ahora que parece que en las proximas semanas saldra a cotizar coinbase (se estima q 350-400 dolares por accion) teneis pensado meter pasta? un saludo


----------



## Beborn (1 Mar 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> una pregunta al aire, ahora que parece que en las proximas semanas saldra a cotizar coinbase (se estima q 350-400 dolares por accion) teneis pensado meter pasta? un saludo



Sin dudarlo.

Si vas a largo con Bitcoin (y en menor medida con otras monedas) entonces Coinbase es un must. Incluso cuando bitcoin cae con furia porcina ellos hacen millones en comisiones.


----------



## Josar (1 Mar 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> una pregunta al aire, ahora que parece que en las proximas semanas saldra a cotizar coinbase (se estima q 350-400 dolares por accion) teneis pensado meter pasta? un saludo



Esto es el principio de la descentralizacion 

La idea es que los exchanges sean también descentralizados, todo lo contrario a coinbase 

Otra cosa es que a día hoy funcionan mejor los exchanges centralizados, pero si se consigue que funcionen bien los descentralizados, adiós coinbase


----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2021)

Llorón dijo:


> mientras tanto en Barcelona tenemos un dildo gigante con lucecitas led...



Pero dicen que vivís en democracia y con sanidad gratis, no se puede tener todo!


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Mar 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Esto es el principio de la descentralizacion
> 
> La idea es que los exchanges sean también descentralizados, todo lo contrario a coinbase
> 
> Otra cosa es que a día hoy funcionan mejor los exchanges centralizados, pero si se consigue que funcionen bien los descentralizados, adiós coinbase



Coinbase tiene mucho recorrido pues es la puerta de entrada para muchos novatos. En la escala de adopción de tecnología en la que estamos, los exchanges descentralizados los swap y toda esta vaina solo los usan usuarios muy avanzados, no la masa. Gran compra coinbase.


----------



## Red Star (2 Mar 2021)

*50K de nuevo HIJOS DE PVTA.*




*NO ME ARRANCARÉIS LOS BITCOÑITOS NISIQUIERA DE MIS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS.*




*BITCOIN MANDA, BETILLAS*

Taluec.


----------



## KFJKLL (2 Mar 2021)

Es un valor cruento el de el Bitcoin, que den ya todo el dinero que prometen dar una vez se mine. ¿Para qué minarlo? Además quedaría luego la ashhhe mal, porque es electricidad. Quedaría mal. Shzbubshzeubshz, algo así quedaría.


----------



## Llorón (2 Mar 2021)

Feed the ponzi cabrones, quiero pillarme ya el lambo.



Seronoser dijo:


> Pero dicen que vivís en democracia y con sanidad gratis, no se puede tener todo!



Y lo contenedores gratis, de hecho nos sobran y nuestros niños los queman cada día. Es una nueva tradición catalana.


----------



## MIP (2 Mar 2021)

KFJKLL dijo:


> Es un valor cruento el de el Bitcoin, que den ya todo el dinero que prometen dar una vez se mine. ¿Para qué minarlo?.



Va a tener que poner Calvopez un post it en el subforo que ponga “LOS MINEROS VIVIRÁN DE LAS FEES” así en grande, porque no pasa día en que venga un lerdo con la misma puta cantinela.


----------



## Burbujístico (2 Mar 2021)

Guarden sus bitcoines

2026: 1 btc = 1 Millón de $






Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (2 Mar 2021)

El panorama en España es desolador, con los 4 millones de parados + 1 en Erte + 1 que no computa fuera de las listas (rai, ayudas a mayores de 52, viogen, etc).

Se va a poner mucho más fea la cosa en las calles en no demasiado tiempo, quizá unos meses, quizá en un par de años.
Para entonces, espero que al menos los que hayan entrado en este hilo habitualmente, nocoiners incluidos, estén haciendo su trabajo y protegiendo sus ahorros con BTC.

Luego será tarde.


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *50K de nuevo HIJOS DE PVTA.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 586203
> 
> ...





(4569) 'Get outta here!' Max Keiser beats 'Jamie Dimon' bankster - YouTube


----------



## Edu.R (2 Mar 2021)

Pues tus BTC se perderán y aumentarán un poco más si cabe su valor (Mayor escasez).


----------



## Beborn (2 Mar 2021)

Ojo que BTC esta perdiendo soporte ahora mismo.


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Mar 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Ojo que BTC esta perdiendo soporte ahora mismo.



Directora de Comunicación Financiera e Institucional de Quum: “Asistimos a un nuevo paradigma monetario”


----------



## digipl (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## Divad (3 Mar 2021)

De verdad, aprended las lecciones de los bitcoñitos que por algo tienen tanta experiencia en el mercado.


Spoiler


----------



## Maxos (3 Mar 2021)

@Divad 
Nadie quiere ver tu culo nocoiner.
Que puto asco.


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

Bitcoin repunta ante medidas de Mongolia Interior para prohibir minería de criptomonedas (elfinanciero.com.mx)


----------



## Seronoser (3 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> @Divad
> Nadie quiere ver tu culo nocoiner.
> Que puto asco.



¿Éste sigue por aquí? 
El ignore es la lightning network, del foro.


----------



## Red Star (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Bitcoin repunta ante medidas de Mongolia Interior para prohibir minería de criptomonedas (elfinanciero.com.mx)



El gobierno chino parece que ha perdido ya todo el poder que tenía sobre Bitcoin. Antes habrían la boca y se desplomaba el precio. Ahora ya no hacen ni cosquillas.


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> El gobierno chino parece que ha perdido ya todo el poder que tenía sobre Bitcoin. Antes habrían la boca y se desplomaba el precio. Ahora ya no hacen ni cosquillas.



Sí, ha sido sorprendente. Pero me sigue preocupando que a largo plazo los gobiernos se pongan en general en plan Greta a decir gilipolleces para poner trabas.



Maxos dijo:


> @Divad
> Nadie quiere ver tu culo nocoiner.
> Que puto asco.



Esa mención se agradece, permite ignorar directamente al tarado después de haber pasado página rápidamente para no ver detalles. Menos mal que no lo vi con el monitor de 32" sino con el teléfono.


----------



## Red Star (3 Mar 2021)

"Gold Is Dead, Move On" Billionaires Bet On Bitcoin, Draper Sees $5MM Price | ZeroHedge


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 Mar 2021)

Informe de Citi de 106 páginas, totalmente bullish sugiere que se puede convertir en la moneda para el comercio global.

https://ir.citi.com/peFJTnzeEoMSIAEFlwH12VeM5d+CckWNrsO9lxpmyWezrz5V+x/fRvm0gv6cWRpDHGWtIk7sTME=


----------



## mr_nobody (3 Mar 2021)

En UK no van a modificar los impuestos sobre las criptos hasta 2026, gran noticia en mi opinion:


----------



## _______ (3 Mar 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> En UK no van a modificar los impuestos sobre las criptos hasta 2026, gran noticia en mi opinion:



uk portugal slovenia alemania malta bielorusia malaysia singapoure...

hezpain...


----------



## Seronoser (3 Mar 2021)

Y así compraban BTC los pioneros, cuando estaba a 0,30 dolares.


----------



## kilerz (3 Mar 2021)




----------



## The Grasshopper (4 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y así compraban BTC los pioneros, cuando estaba a 0,30 dolares.



Gracias. Por aquel entonces había por aquí un tal remonster speculator que nos enseñó el Camino pero a mi me deslumbraron los metales y no me hice millonario.


----------



## mr_nobody (4 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y así compraban BTC los pioneros, cuando estaba a 0,30 dolares.



Ese tio es o fue un genio, un mega crack, pero fijate, probablemente compro en 2009/10 y para forrarse de verdad minimo se tubo que esperar hasta 2017 cuando BTC toco los 20K, 7 anhos. 

Si por ejemplo quieres comprarte una casa con btc habiendo invertido algo "irrisorio" nos va a tocar pasar por eso yo creo. Mucho peor seria una hipoteca a 35 anhos.....


----------



## Polonia Viva (4 Mar 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ese tio es o fue un genio, un mega crack, pero fijate, probablemente compro en 2009/10 y para forrarse de verdad minimo se tubo que esperar hasta 2017 cuando BTC toco los 20K, 7 anhos.
> 
> Si por ejemplo quieres comprarte una casa con btc habiendo invertido algo "irrisorio" nos va a tocar pasar por eso yo creo. Mucho peor seria una hipoteca a 35 anhos.....



Esa es la filosofía del HODL. Yo desde luego tengo claro que hasta que no pasen al menos 2 ciclos de halving, unos 8 años, no voy a tocar mi BTC.

El sistema financiero está diseñado para transferir riqueza del impaciente al paciente. Y Bitcoin no es una excepción


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> El sistema financiero está diseñado para transferir riqueza del impaciente al paciente. Y Bitcoin no es una excepción



El otro día leí en el reddit inglés que el BTC es como el famoso *experimento del malvavisco* de los años 60. Básicamente la conclusión es que esperar da mejores resultados que no esperar.

Más info sobre el tema: Gratificación aplazada | Wikiwand

Yo tengo claro que paso de coches y casas, lo que quiero es el puto FIRE.


----------



## Polonia Viva (4 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que paso de coches y casas, lo que quiero es el puto FIRE.



Pienso exactamente igual que tú.

No necesito una casa grande, ni un buen coche. La riqueza la quiero para comprar mi tiempo, no necesito más.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Mar 2021)

Bitmain transition complete after Micree Zhan officially replaces Jihan Wu - AMBCrypto


----------



## Red Star (4 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Bitmain transition complete after Micree Zhan officially replaces Jihan Wu - AMBCrypto



Esperemos que el chino malévolo se pudra en el infierno del que no debió salir.

Taluec.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## mr nobody (4 Mar 2021)

‘Big 4’ Accounting Giant PwC Accepts its First Bitcoin Payment – CCN.com


----------



## Seronoser (4 Mar 2021)

Algo se está cociendo...
El dólar apreciándose casi un 1% hoy...metales en caída libre...petróleo disparado...bolsas americanas cayendo...el putibex subiendo ...


----------



## sirpask (4 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> *Sí, ha sido sorprendente. Pero me sigue preocupando que a largo plazo los gobiernos se pongan en general en plan Greta a decir gilipolleces para poner trabas.*
> 
> 
> Esa mención se agradece, permite ignorar directamente al tarado después de haber pasado página rápidamente para no ver detalles. Menos mal que no lo vi con el monitor de 32" sino con el teléfono.



Pero alma candida... ¿Que problemas tienen ahora todos los gobiernos? Que los sobres, y las bolsas llenas de basura llenas de billetes por las comisiones ya no se pueden llevar a Andorra para canjearlas en una cuenta cifrada....

Ahora los sobres, las bolsas y el resto de prevendas en todo el mundo hacia los políticos van en forma de transaccion de monedero a a monedero b, y a cuenta cifrada en las cayman.

A los politicos les acaban de regalar el santo grial del choriceo. Como para prohibirlo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Mar 2021)

¿Por qué MasterCard adoptó Bitcoin? (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Mar 2021)

El rally de Bitcoin está en fase inicial, según métricas clave (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Mar 2021)

Un artículo curioso de leer en un periódico old style.

No diga bitcoin, diga especulación

Por el título no esperas los últimos tres párrafos (tampoco que falten las dos comas que puse en rojo):



_Aun así, su descentralización, capaz de devolver a las personas el control total sobre su dinero, puso patas arriba el sector financiero. Los bancos las atacaron, y empresas y países de todo el mundo, como Facebook y el Gobierno chino, empezaron a trabajar en sus propias criptomonedas. Incluso la Comisión Europea y el Banco Central Europeo planean empezar a desarrollar un euro digital este mismo verano

Todas estas iniciativas se publicitan como complemento al dinero tradicional. Pero, dado que ninguna ofrece el anonimato y la independencia de las que funcionan como Bitcoin, y que el comercio electrónico con divisas de verdad ya es una realidad, ¿para qué las queremos y qué se supone que complementan? Todavía no sé la respuesta.

Cualquiera diría que ni Facebook, ni China, ni la UE quieren que una divisa descentralizada, creada y gestionada por los propios usuarios amenace las estructuras financieras tradicionales. Pero tampoco me haga mucho caso. Al fin y al cabo, si supiera de lo que estoy hablando, no seguiría lamentándome por no haber comprado bitcoins en 2014, ni en 2015, ni en 2016… Menos mal que no me gusta especular y que mi frutero todavía no los acepta._


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un artículo curioso de leer en un periódico old style.
> 
> No diga bitcoin, diga especulación
> 
> ...



Writter Nocoiner with ass on fire


----------



## Periplo (4 Mar 2021)

Hora de bajar a tocar los 37k$ 
No ha podido ser...


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Mar 2021)

Periplo dijo:


> Hora de bajar a tocar los 37k$
> No ha podido ser...



al ignore!!!!


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Mar 2021)

el indicador de riesgo de reserva de Glassnode muestra que* el repunte alcista de Bitcoin aún se encuentra en la etapa inicial o intermedia.* 

el riesgo de reserva se define como precio/HODL Bank*. El indicador se "utiliza para evaluar la confianza de los tenedores a largo plazo en relación con el precio de la moneda nativa en un momento dado".* 


Por lo tanto, *si el riesgo de reserva sigue siendo relativamente bajo en comparación con los picos anteriores, muestra que Bitcoin no corre el riesgo de acercarse a su tope.*

Actualmente*, el riesgo de reserva de Bitcoin se encuentra a la mitad del nivel observado en 2013, 2014 y 2017, cuando el precio de Bitcoin se desplomó en más del 50% y entró en un mercado bajista.*


----------



## esseri (5 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> el indicador de riesgo de reserva de Glassnode muestra que* el repunte alcista de Bitcoin aún se encuentra en la etapa inicial o intermedia.*
> 
> el riesgo de reserva se define como precio/HODL Bank*. El indicador se "utiliza para evaluar la confianza de los tenedores a largo plazo en relación con el precio de la moneda nativa en un momento dado".*
> 
> ...



Varios puntos indican k keda subida...pero cero poblemas de cualkier modo. 
Un Standard no se impone en unos ATHs k no pasan de pirotecnia folklórica. Y a éso aspira Bitcoin. 
El poder se gana abajo, en el puto desastre y donde hasta ahora ha sido portentoso. Y la siguiente zambullida va a ser más reveladora k nunca.

Vamos viendo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Varios puntos indican k keda subida...pero cero poblemas de cualkier modo.
> Un Standard no se impone en unos ATHs k no pasan de pirotecnia folklórica. Y a éso aspira Bitcoin.
> El poder se gana abajo, en el puto desastre y donde hasta ahora ha sido portentoso. Y la siguiente zambullida va a ser más reveladora k nunca.
> 
> Vamos viendo.



Lo que veo es que las shitcoin cada vez pierden menos con las bajadas del bitcoin, cada vez tienen que undirlo mas para que las shitcoin pierdan conforme a lo que perdian en las primeras correcciones.

Ahora mismo llevo un par de dias que veo que puede pasar cualquier cosa y no me atrevo a meter, voy a esperar a que se clarifique el panorama ya que podria corregir esto de forma muy facil a los 35000 euros para intentar absorver shitcoins.

Yo es que veo que es como si funcionara de ese modo, igual es una tonteria pero me da la impresion de que las ballenas se nutren del placton que en este caso son las shitcoin, suben bitcoin dejan que la gente meta dinerillo a las shitcoin, cuando ya estan infladas a comer......... y conforme comen suben nuevamente el bitcoin lo dejan estable para que las chicas suban y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Satoshi (5 Mar 2021)

Articulo sobre nuestro amigo btc esta vez en renta4 (a.k.a rentapaco) si esto es todo lo que tienen que decir sobre el mejor activo de inversion de la decada para mi no valen mas que otro banco como caja rural o la caja de ingenieros

Incoherencias verdes


----------



## Beborn (5 Mar 2021)

No se si ya habia sido publicado.
Tiene algunas gemas, es muy largo.

*Banking on bitcoin
The state of Bitcoin as Collateral.*

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...298771/The+State+of+Bitcoin+as+Collateral.pdf


----------



## Beborn (5 Mar 2021)

Y un post bastante interesante sobre la dicotomia entre "reserva de valor" y "moneda de cambio" en la que se encuentra el Bitcoin.

Bitcoin and Buying Things


----------



## Beborn (5 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que la dicotomia parte de que el ahorro es un medio, no un fin.

Ahorramos para el dia de manyana comprar algo o poder jubilarnos, o lo que sea. Si solo ahorramos y no usamos lo ahorrado, una de dos, o lo dejas en herencia o te lo llevas a la tumba.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Mar 2021)

JP Morgan recomienda en privado a sus clientes, tener Bitcoin para diversificar sus carteras jojojo.

JPMorgan tells private wealth clients that bitcoin can be a portfolio diversifier 'if sized correctly'

Tic tac


----------



## Digamelon (5 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si pero eso es solo a algunos, a otros muchos si nos interesa esos paises y especialmente las rusas, rumanas y demas muchachas no españolas, especil mencion a las griegas que siempre las olvidais y he conocido a alguna griega que me gano.....
> 
> Para que te piensas que estamos comprando bitcoin para pagaros las pensiones a los viejos ???
> 
> Los cojones, lo compramos para o largarnos con esas rusas o traerlas aqui en el peor de los casos.


----------



## r0ly0 (5 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo que veo es que las shitcoin cada vez pierden menos con las bajadas del bitcoin, cada vez tienen que undirlo mas para que las shitcoin pierdan conforme a lo que perdian en las primeras correcciones.
> 
> Ahora mismo llevo un par de dias que veo que puede pasar cualquier cosa y no me atrevo a meter, voy a esperar a que se clarifique el panorama ya que podria corregir esto de forma muy facil a los 35000 euros para intentar absorver shitcoins.
> 
> Yo es que veo que es como si funcionara de ese modo, igual es una tonteria pero me da la impresion de que las ballenas se nutren del placton que en este caso son las shitcoin, suben bitcoin dejan que la gente meta dinerillo a las shitcoin, cuando ya estan infladas a comer......... y conforme comen suben nuevamente el bitcoin lo dejan estable para que las chicas suban y vuelta a empezar.



Nocoiner34 y su dinero, no estarán mucho tiempo juntos...


----------



## MIP (6 Mar 2021)

El conocido criptografo C. Schnorr publica un artículo apuntando hacia potenciales debilidades en los sistemas de clave RSA, basados en factorizacion de grandes números primos. 

Prime-factor mathematical foundations of RSA cryptography ‘broken’, claims cryptographer

De momento el sistema ECDSA usado por Bitcoin no se ve afectado al estar la función criptográfica basada en otro tipo de operación de una sola vía, pero de verificarse, se podría producir un terremoto en todos los sistemas de seguridad mundial que se basan en RSA.


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2021)

*China lanzará la prueba más grande del yuan digital en Chengdu*

Por Daniel Okorafor
3 De Marzo De 2021, 10:44 GMT + 0000
Actualizado por Kyle Baird
3 De Marzo De 2021, 10:48 GMT + 0000
*Compartir artículo
EN BREVE*


China avanza hacia la adopción masiva de una CBDC.
Pruebas de yuanes digitales completadas en Beijing, Suzhou y Shenzhen.
La ciudad de Chengdu será la más grande en términos de asignación de yuanes digitales.
Promoción
¿Quiere aprender a operar? ¡Obtenga una guía para principiantes de _BeInCrypto Academy_ ahora!


*The Trust Project* es un consorcio internacional de organizaciones de noticias que construyen estándares de transparencia.





*La iniciativa de Moneda Digital, Pago Electrónico (DCEP) de China se está expandiendo aún más a la capital de la provincia de Sichuan, Chengdu. Será la prueba más grande hasta ahora en su fase de prueba del yuan digital.*

China lidera la carrera para lanzar la primera moneda digital del banco central (CBDC) totalmente adoptada del mundo. Anteriormente había anunciado el comienzo de las pruebas de su yuan digital. El gobierno entregó yuanes digitales a los ciudadanos como parte de la prueba, alentando a los minoristas a aceptarlo como medio de pago.

Después de completar las fases de prueba iniciales en Beijing, Suzhou y Shenzen, la ciudad de Chengdu es la siguiente parada. Están surgiendo informes que sugieren que esta fase será mucho más grande que los ensayos realizados anteriormente.

Se han asignado más de 40 millones de yuanes digitales al juicio de Chengdu. Los ensayos realizados anteriormente en las ciudades y distritos de Beijing, Suzhou y Shenzen tienen un promedio de asignación de 18 millones de yuanes digitales por distrito y 110 millones de yuanes digitales en asignación total.

Las pruebas en Chengdu comenzarán hoy (3 de marzo) hasta el 19 de marzo. Se dirigirán a más de 11.000 empresas en la ciudad capital de Sichuan, incluido el minorista en línea más grande de China, JD.com.



El aumento de las solicitudes de regulaciones de bitcoin llevó a los bancos centrales de todo el mundo a respaldar las CBDC. El Banco Popular de China aparentemente está liderando el grupo después de lanzar su yuan digital. La moneda digital ahora se está acercando a una adopción completa.

El mes pasado, la Blockchain Service Network (BSN) de China reveló sus planes para el año . Declaró que tiene la intención de construir una Red Universal de Pagos Digitales (UDPN) dentro de cinco años.

Los juicios de DCEP comenzaron oficialmente en octubre del año pasado en el distrito Luohu de Shenzen. Desde entonces, se han realizado más de 3 millones de transacciones por valor de 160 millones de dólares con el yuan digital.

Muchos esperan que la moneda digital desafíe ferozmente a los procesadores de pagos como AliPay y WeChat Pay. El director del instituto de investigación de moneda digital del PBoC, Mu Changchun, abordó este dicho:



> *“La gente aún podrá usar WeChat Pay y Alipay después de que se emita el DCEP. No pertenecen a la misma dimensión. WeChat Pay y Alipay son carteras de divisas, mientras que el yuan digital servirá simplemente como dinero en la cartera . DCEP simplemente se convertirá en una nueva adición a la billetera de las personas ”.*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> El conocido criptografo C. Schnorr publica un artículo apuntando hacia potenciales debilidades en los sistemas de clave RSA, basados en factorizacion de grandes números primos.
> 
> Prime-factor mathematical foundations of RSA cryptography ‘broken’, claims cryptographer
> 
> De momento el sistema ECDSA usado por Bitcoin no se ve afectado al estar la función criptográfica basada en otro tipo de operación de una sola vía, pero de verificarse, se podría producir un terremoto en todos los sistemas de seguridad mundial que se basan en RSA.



Muy interesante.

Todavía tienen que ponerlo a prueba, pero cuando el río suena...
De ser cierto que RSA flaquea, sería un notición y descartaría la factorización de números primos como función unidireccional aplicable en criptografía.

Pero, para tranquilidad de todos, en Bitcoin utilizamos el logaritmo discreto como función unidireccional, que es la que usa la criptografía de curva elíptica.

Hay que llevar un seguimiento de esto, no por las implicaciones en Bitcoin, que no le afecta directamente, pero sí por las implicaciones que puede tener en la seguridad general de la Hinternec. Bancos, servicios, seguridad de sistemas, protección de claves... todo eso podría verse afectado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Mar 2021)

Joder, es que no lo está diciendo cualquier pelado, es que lo está diciendo el mismísimo Schnorr, que es el que desarrolló la criptografía que están implementando justo ahora los desarrolladores de Bitcoin con las Schnorr Signatures. Son palabras mayores. Que sí, que está claro que no afecta a Bitcoin pero joder, es que puede afectar a casi todo lo demás.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Joder, es que no lo está diciendo cualquier pelado, es que lo está diciendo el mismísimo Schnorr, que es el que desarrolló la criptografía que están implementando justo ahora los desarrolladores de Bitcoin con las Schnorr Signatures. Son palabras mayores. Que sí, que está claro que no afecta a Bitcoin pero joder, es que puede afectar a casi todo lo demás.



Justo lo que necesitaba la banca...


----------



## _______ (6 Mar 2021)

alguien esta haciendo pruebas de comprar en el super y tal con tarjetas crypto con bitcoin? pongamos que haces compras por 20 euros.... te descuentan bitcoin por ese valor de tu cuenta pero tambien te cobran la fee de la transaccion de 10 euros? @MIP


----------



## MIP (6 Mar 2021)

Más noticias, los expertos están analizando el paper. 

Schnorr confirms paper is his, claims it “destroys RSA cryptosystem” | Hacker News

Aunque el hallazgo no demuestra definitivamente la caída de RSA, si que parece proporcionar un algoritmo uno o dos ordenes de magnitud más eficiente que los existentes anteriormente. 

No es lo mismo descartar un ataque sabiendo que vas a tardar miles de años que saber que metiendo chicha y hardware en paralelo puedes tardar un par de años. Porque un par de años puede ser aceptable para una gran recompensa.


----------



## MIP (6 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> alguien esta haciendo pruebas de comprar en el super y tal con tarjetas crypto con bitcoin? pongamos que haces compras por 20 euros.... te descuentan bitcoin por ese valor de tu cuenta pero tambien te cobran la fee de la transaccion de 10 euros?



Normalmente esas tarjetas están denominadas en € con lo que el paso de crypto a fiat ya está hecho cuando las compras.


----------



## _______ (6 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Más noticias, los expertos están analizando el paper.
> 
> Schnorr confirms paper is his, claims it “destroys RSA cryptosystem” | Hacker News
> 
> ...



Que viene a significar? que ando muy vago. Que reventar bitcoin va a ser mas dificil de lo que se suponia?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Más noticias, los expertos están analizando el paper.
> 
> Schnorr confirms paper is his, claims it “destroys RSA cryptosystem” | Hacker News
> 
> ...



Es un notición


----------



## _______ (6 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Normalmente esas tarjetas están denominadas en € con lo que el paso de crypto a fiat ya está hecho cuando las compras.



pero yo tengo ahora la tarjeta sin cargarlo, en el momento que pase alguna crypto a la tarjeta pagare la transaccion. Pero una vez la tarjeta esta cargada quieres decir que no tengo crypto sino fiat? entendia que tienes la tarjeta cargada de crypto o bien esta asociada a una cuenta con criptomonedas y a la hora de hacer compras el establecimiento recibe euros pero te descuentan criptos. no es asi?


----------



## Maxos (6 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Que viene a significar? que ando muy vago. Que reventar bitcoin va a ser mas dificil de lo que se suponia?



Al revés, que el mayor algoritmo de cifrado para casi todo en internet incluido bancos es más fácil de reventar de lo que se suponía. La seguridad de Bitcoin permanece intacta.


----------



## MIP (6 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> pero yo tengo ahora la tarjeta sin cargarlo, en el momento que pase alguna crypto a la tarjeta pagare la transaccion. Pero una vez la tarjeta esta cargada quieres decir que no tengo crypto sino fiat? entendia que tienes la tarjeta cargada de crypto o bien esta asociada a una cuenta con criptomonedas y a la hora de hacer compras el establecimiento recibe euros pero te descuentan criptos. no es asi?



Ahí no sabría decirte porque cada una tendrá su propio sistema. 

Si yo tuviera que implementar ese sistema lo que haría sería hacer un “pool” off chain juntando saldos de varios clientes para reducir al máximo la fricción de las fees de la cadena y de la propia conversión de crypto a fiat. 

Luego puede que tengas una capa propia de crypto a crypto y para último paso de BTC a fiat uses un intermediario adicional (tipo Moonpay) que te añade un fee adicional que tienes que repercutir en el cliente.


----------



## Maxos (6 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Más noticias, los expertos están analizando el paper.
> 
> Schnorr confirms paper is his, claims it “destroys RSA cryptosystem” | Hacker News
> 
> ...



Además el hardware evoluciona, así que aunque hoy tardes dos años con coste X, en un año quizá tardas un año con coste X/2, y en dos años tardas medio con coste X/4.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Más noticias, los expertos están analizando el paper.
> 
> Schnorr confirms paper is his, claims it “destroys RSA cryptosystem” | Hacker News
> 
> ...



Varios de los que postean ahí muestran mucho escepticismo y hay uno en particular que mete un link con lo que parece ser una puesta a prueba de los planteamientos de Schnorr y dice que no funcionan:

lducas/SchnorrGate

Podría haberse columpiado.

Evidentemente, sea cierto o falso, Schnorr ha montado un revuelo cojonudo :XX:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

Que os parece esta estabilidad en el precio es sintoma de que puede pegar una buena subida de golpe e imparable ?


----------



## Satoshi (6 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que os parece esta estabilidad en el precio es sintoma de que puede pegar una buena subida de golpe e imparable ?



yo soy mas de tu vision y la de romanillo de caida a 15.000


----------



## Perquesitore (6 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que os parece esta estabilidad en el precio es sintoma de que puede pegar una buena subida de golpe e imparable ?



Y a ti?? Qué te parece? Podría pegar un subidón por la misma regla de tres que un bajón....no?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Y a ti?? Qué te parece? Podría pegar un subidón por la misma regla de tres que un bajón....no?



Parece que hay miedo por el hilo es hora de comprar, cuando den el bajonazo antes haran una falsa subida en la que sacar pingues beneficios y en la que quedaran muchos atrapados, saldran corriendo a comprar pensando que se les escapa el tren para despues ver como el tren al que se habian subido descarrila.


----------



## Red Star (6 Mar 2021)

Nocoiners, leed atentamente las palabras de vuestros bisabuelos:


----------



## INE (6 Mar 2021)

Pues parece que la directiva EIP 1559 se va a implantar ej ETH en el mes de julio. En resumen, que los mineros de GPU están
rebotadísimos ya que el rendimiento de minar va a bajar un 30% según estimaciones, aunque posiblemente ETH suba ese 30%
o más. Por lo visto la situación va a beneficiar a los que minen con ASICS en vez de GPU con lo cual va en contra de la
descentralización de ETH. Ahora bien, qué va a pasar cuando 424 TH/s de minado se muevan hacia otra criptodivisas. Esto
puede ser el desastre.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> Pues parece que la directiva EIP 1559 se va a implantar ej ETH en el mes de julio. En resumen, que los mineros de GPU están
> rebotadísimos ya que el rendimiento de minar va a bajar un 30% según estimaciones, aunque posiblemente ETH suba ese 30%
> o más. Por lo visto la situación va a beneficiar a los que minen con ASICS en vez de GPU con lo cual va en contra de la
> descentralización de ETH. Ahora bien, qué va a pasar cuando 424 TH/s de minado se muevan hacia otra criptodivisas. Esto
> puede ser el desastre.



Este es el hilo de Bitcoin, no el de las shitcoins.


----------



## esseri (7 Mar 2021)

*Kokakola Rrrrebolúxion, Persekuxion and Maryinéixon !!!

...Wéah !!! *






*MIT blockchain prof Gary Gensler to head SEC: Report | Modern Consensus.*

*Gary Gensler, profesor de blockchain del MIT, encabezará la SEC: Informe
Citando dos fuentes, Reuters afirma que la administración de Biden tiene la intención de nombrar al excomisionado de la CFTC para encabezar la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores.*
Por Leo Jakobson / 12 de enero de 2021
Gary Gensler, ex presidente de la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Productos Básicos y actualmente profesor que enseña activos digitales y blockchain en el MIT, ha sido seleccionado para dirigir la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU., Según Reuters.
Citando dos fuentes anónimas, Reuters dijo que el presidente electo Joe Biden anunciará la nominación de Gensler en unos días.
Gensler encabezó los esfuerzos del equipo de transición de Biden para construir un equipo de regulación de valores y, a fines del año pasado, el Wall Street Journal informó que Gensler sería nombrado asesor financiero de Biden, con la tarea de desarrollar una nueva y estricta supervisión de los bancos de inversión y los mercados.
Gensler será una opción popular en la industria de las criptomonedas y blockchain, habiendo dicho que “el potencial de esta tecnología para ser un catalizador del cambio es real”, en un artículo de opinión de Coindesk de diciembre de 2019 .
Por supuesto, también dijo, "los mercados de cifrado han estado plagados de estafas, fraudes, piratería y manipulación".
El abogado general compuesto, Jake Chervinsky, estuvo entre aquellos para quienes la elección fue popular y dijo en un tweet del 12 de enero que "Gary Gensler comprende profundamente las criptomonedas y ha apoyado firmemente a las criptomonedas durante años".
Aún así, un presidente de la SEC que comprenda y aprecie el potencial de la cadena de bloques y las criptomonedas probablemente sería una gran mejora con respecto al presidente de la SEC recientemente fallecido, Jay Clayton, quien ha sido un acérrimo oponente de permitir los fondos negociados en el intercambio de bitcoins, a menudo citando la desenfrenada manipulación del mercado.
Chervinsky también señaló que la "selección de Gensler como presidente de la SEC indica un cambio de política a favor de un ETF de bitcoin".


----------



## Donald Draper (7 Mar 2021)

Blockchain and Money

Estoy mirandome estos videos, y está bastante recomendable el cursito. Lo da un tipo que parece que lo han propuesto para la SEC


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (8 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Este es el hilo de Bitcoin, no el de las shitcoins.



Por qué sales tan agresivo contra el post de Ethereum, y en cambio aceptas el post del paper de Schnorr que, en principio, tampoco tiene relación directa con Biitcoin?


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Mar 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Por qué sales tan agresivo contra el post de Ethereum, y en cambio aceptas el post del paper de Schnorr que, en principio, tampoco tiene relación directa con Biitcoin?



Cualquier paper escrito por Schnorr es digno de nuestra atención.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Mar 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Por qué sales tan agresivo contra el post de Ethereum, y en cambio aceptas el post del paper de Schnorr que, en principio, tampoco tiene relación directa con Biitcoin?



Sí que tiene relación con Bitcoin por diversos motivos. 

Primero porque es un paper de un criptoanalista de reconocido prestigio del que, directamente, se están implementando conceptos en el código de Bitcoin ahora mismo (Schnorr signatures en el inminente Taproot).

Segundo porque en criptografía te diría (aunque yo apenas tengo conocimientos de matemáticas) que sólamente he leído sobre dos funciones unidireccionales (=irreversibles) que se utilizan: la factorización de números primos y la solución del logaritmo discreto. Si, tal y como dice Schnorr, se ha destruido la factorización de números primos con su algoritmo, entonces ya sólamente nos quedaría una de esas dos funciones irreversibles como potencialmente segura, por lo que los esfuerzos de todos los hackers y los servicios de inteligencia se centrarían allí, cosa que nos perjudicaría.

Tercero porque, aunque la criptografía de curva elíptica que usa Bitcoin se encontrase a salvo, todo internet tendría rápidamente que adaptarse a la sustitución de RSA, cosa que nos afectaría mucho.


----------



## barborico (8 Mar 2021)

No habrá prohibición de criptomonedas en India: la ministra de Finanzas predice una postura "muy nivelada"

era broma era broma jejej criptoricos venid a nuestro pais porfa


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (8 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí que tiene relación con Bitcoin por diversos motivos.
> 
> Primero porque es un paper de un criptoanalista de reconocido prestigio del que, directamente, se están implementando conceptos en el código de Bitcoin ahora mismo (Schnorr signatures en el inminente Taproot).
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta elaborada.

Un par de cosas:

1. Respecto al paper: No he mirado en detalle este paper de Schnorr, pero segun dice tiene algun que otro fallo. A parte, se centra en el sistema de clave privada RSA, no en el problema de factorización de números en general.

2. La factorización de un número es muy reversible (por ejemplo, te factorizo ahora mismo 6 en 2 y 3). Lo que quieres decir es que Schnorr puede que haya encontrado un algoritmo eficiente de factorización de números. Ya que por ahora el problema es NP completo y su complejidad crece exponencialmente con el numero a factorizar.

*PD: Bitcoin y Ethereum pueden vivir juntos, exitosos y felices. Cumplen casos de uso muy diferentes.*


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

¿Creéis o habéis leído alguna info sobre si se podrán recuperar las criptos perdidas en el futuro? ¿Suponéis alguna forma de que se puedan recuperar, tipo tecnología inversa, rastrear la blockchain y sacar de algún modo la frase secreta aleatoria que te da la wallet... algo?

Pregunto por que tengo 3.800 Tomochain en el limbo, tengo la dirección de la wallet y las veo en la aplicación pero como no puedo confirmar que es mí dirección no puedo hacer nada más que mirarlas. A ver si alguien me da un rayo de esperanza para poder recuperarlas en el futuro.


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Creéis o habéis leído alguna info sobre si se podrán recuperar las criptos perdidas en el futuro? ¿Suponéis alguna forma de que se puedan recuperar, tipo tecnología inversa, rastrear la blockchain y sacar de algún modo la frase secreta aleatoria que te da la wallet... algo?
> 
> Pregunto por que tengo 3.800 Tomochain en el limbo, tengo la dirección de la wallet y las veo en la aplicación pero como no puedo confirmar que es mí dirección no puedo hacer nada más que mirarlas. A ver si alguien me da un rayo de esperanza para poder recuperarlas en el futuro.



Si se pudiera hacer tampoco importaría recuperarlas, ya que su valor seria 0.
¿Que sentido tiene conservar Bitcoin o Timochain si cualquiera puede acceder a ellos?


----------



## DEREC (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Creéis o habéis leído alguna info sobre si se podrán recuperar las criptos perdidas en el futuro? ¿Suponéis alguna forma de que se puedan recuperar, tipo tecnología inversa, rastrear la blockchain y sacar de algún modo la frase secreta aleatoria que te da la wallet... algo?
> 
> Pregunto por que tengo 3.800 Tomochain en el limbo, tengo la dirección de la wallet y las veo en la aplicación pero como no puedo confirmar que es mí dirección no puedo hacer nada más que mirarlas. A ver si alguien me da un rayo de esperanza para poder recuperarlas en el futuro.



Cuanto vale esa shitcoin?

Lo digo por que si tiene cierto valor quizás podrías contratar un servicio de recuperación. Eso sí, necesitas tener cierta idea de cual era la clave para romperla por fuerza bruta. Si no tienes ni una pista olvídate, no se pueden recuperar.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Cuanto vale esa shitcoin?
> 
> Lo digo por que si tiene cierto valor quizás podrías contratar un servicio de recuperación. Eso sí, necesitas tener cierta idea de cual era la clave para romperla por fuerza bruta. *Si no tienes ni una pista olvídate, no se pueden recuperar.*



Son 12 palabras y no me sé ni una  .

La shitcoin, hoy está por los $2,5 y se compraron en 0,59$, pero por a o por b (por gilipollas vamos) se me olvidó apuntar las palabras.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Si se pudiera hacer tampoco importaría recuperarlas, ya que su valor seria 0.
> ¿Que sentido tiene conservar Bitcoin o Timochain si cualquiera puede acceder a ellos?



Coño cualquiera no, un hacker top, un fondo semilegal, ratas de la deepweb, una eminencia, satoshi nakamoto o cualquiera que le pague 800 tomo cuando cada uno valga $1.000.


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Coño cualquiera no, un hacker top, un gobierno, una eminencia, satoshi nakamoto o cualquiera que le pague 800 tomo cuando cada uno valga $1.000.



¿Y para que querría recuperarlos y que le dieses 800 si puede quedarse con todos 3800?
Cualquiera es cualquiera que no tenga la clave privada, aunque sea un extraterrestre de raticulin, significaría que se ha roto la seguridad.

¿Tenias la wallet en algún disco duro? Si la borraste, ¿cuanto hace?
Quizá con algún software de recuperación, aunque si hace tiempo seguramente ya hayas escrito encima.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> *¿Y para que querría recuperarlos y que le dieses 800 si puede quedarse con todos 3800?*
> Cualquiera es cualquiera que no tenga la clave privada, aunque sea un extraterrestre de raticulin, significaría que se ha roto la seguridad.
> 
> ¿Tenias la wallet en algún disco duro? Si la borraste, ¿cuanto hace?
> Quizá con algún software de recuperación, aunque si hace tiempo seguramente ya hayas escrito encima.



XD, pues también es verdad.

No, las tengo en una app (Tomowallet). No están borrados ni nada, tengo la app, veo las monedas (por que tengo la dirección de mi wallet) pero no puedo hacer ninguna transacción hasta meter las palabras para confirmar que es mía esa dirección.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## vpsn (9 Mar 2021)

barborico dijo:


> No habrá prohibición de criptomonedas en India: la ministra de Finanzas predice una postura "muy nivelada"
> 
> era broma era broma jejej criptoricos venid a nuestro pais porfa



Criptoricos venid a nuestro pais? La india? en serio?


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Mar 2021)

Estaba viendo unas declaraciones de Kathie Wood y con tu post... Al principio me descuadraba...
Pero es que ahora mismo hasta viendo a gente que lleva tiempo con buenos análisis en el foro, en metales, materias primas en general, mercado inmobiliario... Noto que alguno ya no sabe por dónde tirar...

Y yo mismo como un pipiolo en este ámbito, el año pasado seguía la evolución del dólar, el VIX, las tecnológicas, el NASDAQ y el oro.
También veía el análisis de algunos "macros" y ellos mismos están destrozados.

La transferencia de riqueza generacional hacia Bitcoin está siendo patente.

Sigo leyendo hilos de 2013 de este foro y es leer a gente que estaba muy por delante de todo lo que puede venir.


----------



## MIP (9 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Creéis o habéis leído alguna info sobre si se podrán recuperar las criptos perdidas en el futuro? ¿Suponéis alguna forma de que se puedan recuperar, tipo tecnología inversa, rastrear la blockchain y sacar de algún modo la frase secreta aleatoria que te da la wallet... algo?
> .



Se podría llegar a un consenso dentro de 100 años, que todas las monedas no gastadas en 100 años queden invalidadas (que sean imposibles de gastar esas utxos) y que la cantidad equivalente pueda ser minada de nuevo. 

Pero es solo una idea que se me ocurre así improvisando.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Mar 2021)

Se lanza el primer fondo asiático de bitcoin.

Southeast Asia's first Bitcoin fund launches to meet local institutional demand


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Se podría llegar a un consenso dentro de 100 años, que todas las monedas no gastadas en 100 años queden invalidadas (que sean imposibles de gastar esas utxos) y que la cantidad equivalente pueda ser minada de nuevo.
> 
> Pero es solo una idea que se me ocurre así improvisando.



¿que interés va a tener nadie en hacer eso? devaluas tu cartera.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> La transferencia de riqueza generacional hacia Bitcoin está siendo patente.



Transferencia de rikeza...evidente ( léase SAKEO en función de kién cuente cómo le va la fiés ).

Generacional...demasiado decir. Hay muchísima gente de generaciones anteriores en BTC desde el principio , burbuja como muestra. Las generaciones jóvenes actuales, k son las paganinis de todo el despendole fiat , aspirarán en promedio...a satoshis ( posiblemente, por no reconocerlos como algo digno de aspiración , ni sikiera los poseerán como activo ).

Finalmente...habrá k ver si es una transferencia de rikeza y DE SISTEMA...o mandan al tacho en medio de su crecimiento exponencial el bolsón crypto "libertario" k ha permitido ofrecer un destino atractivo "oficialmente al margen" de la kastuza bankster k presuntemente va a destruir ( el mejor truco del diablo es convencerte de k no existe )...para dejarlo todo en el sistema definitivo , lo k llevaría a una segunda transferencia de rikeza k anulara/minimizara ésta ( salvo a kienes hayan trincáo durante ese proceso ). Las CBDC van a ir definiendo nuevos roles y planos del escenario futuro y están a la welta de la eskina ( y no comparo roles, valoro un escenario general e influencias de los distintos agentes ). Hay k ir viendo.

Akí hay cuerda para rato. Muchos AÑOS, con la Agenda 2030 como primera fecha oficializada relevante. Pero no sólo éso : Con Salú y Propiedá, por poner dos ejemplos de patrimonio individual inalienable pasando a la historia ( o sea, sin k sikiera esa transferencia/s de Rikeza deba ser necesariamente definitiva , sólo en activos inconfiscables - inconfiscables en el momento del asalto definitivo, no inconfiscables hoy - ). No vamos a un nuevo sistema económico, sino social...k administrarán los de siempre ( cambiarlo todo para k nada cambie...para ellos ).

Toca crecer e ir administrando activos conseguidos en este proceso de integración/tokenización , aka, "transferencia de rikeza" .





ertitoagus dijo:


> ¿que interés va a tener nadie en hacer eso? devaluas tu cartera.



Dar relevancia a BTC a un siglo vista ( algo absolutamente irrelevante para cualkier poseedor ) da mucho margen de maniobra en ese activo en un contexto de expansión y despiste general. Y unos timmings ventajosos de administración dan valor a un activo, no lo devalúan.

Cuando el personal por integrar sólo aspire a satoshis ( esta llegada institucional posiblemente sea la última ola k aspire a bitcoins ), un propietario añejo debería , sin destruír su posición, estar sembrándolos en opciones futuras. Ese goteo debería permitirle ir acompañando la evolución del Reset y garantizando su acceso a la próxima pantalla.


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Sigo leyendo hilos de 2013 de este foro y es leer a gente que estaba muy por delante de todo lo que puede venir.



Esperemos que en 2030 digan lo mismo de nosotros 




MIP dijo:


> Se podría llegar a un consenso dentro de 100 años, que todas las monedas no gastadas en 100 años queden invalidadas (que sean imposibles de gastar esas utxos) y que la cantidad equivalente pueda ser minada de nuevo.
> 
> Pero es solo una idea que se me ocurre así improvisando.



Ten en cuenta que cada cripto que se pierde hace que el resto de cripto sea más valioso. No creo que la comunidad acepte ese consenso

EDIT: No había visto que ya te habían contestado. Como ves, te hemos contestado 3 y, efectivamente, hay consenso, pero en sentido contrario


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

@Tontolapoya del k ni recuerdo ya el nick :

*"Al ignore por escribir con k

No es nada personal, es algo que hago de manera sistematica.

Ademas tiene sun plus por hablar de agendas "timmings" y hacer de futurologo.

Eres gitano? Bah, da igual, al ignore "*

------------------------------------------

Jojojo...y lo k no da iwal...es k sea gitano o no ? Curioso trollako.


Agendas y argumentos OFICIALES y timings necesarios para cualkier especulaór, sin futurólogos ni poyas, sólo una miajilla de prudencia, k no está de más. Menos aún para novicios deslumbráos a corto plazo y condenáos a ser robados. Esto es una carrera bien larga y cualkier recién llegado debería tenerlo siempre presente.

Aunke en este mierdahilo lo k os mola es tener al personal en su puntito de semi-información , atrapáo en el presente y a mercé de vuestra ventaja , eso es obvio desde su inicio.

Saluda a tu puta madre. Tampoco es personal. Aunke también da iwal.

Besis.


----------



## MIP (9 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Esperemos que en 2030 digan lo mismo de nosotros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues pensadlo dos veces, porque os olvidáis del riesgo de que dentro de 100 años la criptografia actual bajo la cual están custodiados esos BTC “perdidos” haya sido superada 

Porque entonces el riesgo es que salgan a flote 4 millones de BTC del ultratumba y entonces si que vamos a ver una devaluación de cojones. 

Sin embargo con la opción que propongo, evitas este problema de raíz, y al menos vuelves a emitir (vía minado) las monedas bajo una tasa controlada, y si hubiese falta de incentivo para los mineros, volvería a haber dicho incentivo. 

También se pueden invalidar las utxos de más de 100 años sin ponerlas de nuevo en circulación, si no hay problemas de incentivos a los mineros (es difícil decir a 100 años vista si los fees serán suficientes o si se quedarán un poco cortos).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Pues pensadlo dos veces, porque os olvidáis del riesgo de que dentro de 100 años la criptografia actual bajo la cual están custodiados esos BTC “perdidos” haya sido superada
> 
> Porque entonces el riesgo es que salgan a flote 4 millones de BTC del ultratumba y entonces si que vamos a ver una devaluación de cojones.
> 
> ...



Yo, desde luego, votaría que no a ese cambio porque es imposible poder diferencias si las claves se han perdido o si su usuario está en la cárcel o si, sencillamente, quiere dar en herencia los bitcoins a sus hijos o nietos.

Es absurdo


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Pues pensadlo dos veces, porque os olvidáis del riesgo de que dentro de 100 años la criptografia actual bajo la cual están custodiados esos BTC “perdidos” haya sido superada
> 
> Porque entonces el riesgo es que salgan a flote 4 millones de BTC del ultratumba y entonces si que vamos a ver una devaluación de cojones.
> 
> ...



Si la criptografía de BTC se llega a superar entonces no solo se podrán "recuperar" esos BTC perdidos, sino que todos los BTC estarían comprometidos y el valor caería a cero.

Además, hay muchísimos BTC que no se han movido nunca que no tienen por qué estar perdidos, y con esa propuesta obligas a los propietarios de esos BTC a moverlos para que no se los expropien, y muchos de ellos seguro que prefieren mantener un perfil bajo y que exista la duda sobre si sus BTC están perdidos, así pueden permanecer fuera del radar. Yo creo que eliminar esos BTC y volver a reinyectarlos vía minería va en contra de lo que representa Bitcoin


----------



## landlady (9 Mar 2021)

Tesla sólo fue el primero: Goldman Sachs afirma que el 40% de sus clientes tienen exposición a Bitcoin u otras criptomonedas

Paypal va en serio a por las criptomonedas: esto es lo que ofrece Curv, la empresa que acaban de comprar por unos 200 millones de dólares

Qué hace Curv, la empresa de criptodivisas por la que Paypal ha pagado 200 millones de dólares


----------



## MIP (9 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo, desde luego, votaría que no a ese cambio porque es imposible poder diferencias si las claves se han perdido o si su usuario está en la cárcel o si, sencillamente, quiere dar en herencia los bitcoins a sus hijos o nietos.
> 
> Es absurdo





Polonia Viva dijo:


> Si la criptografía de BTC se llega a superar entonces no solo se podrán "recuperar" esos BTC perdidos, sino que todos los BTC estarían comprometidos y el valor caería a cero.
> 
> Además, hay muchísimos BTC que no se han movido nunca que no tienen por qué estar perdidos, y con esa propuesta obligas a los propietarios de esos BTC a moverlos para que no se los expropien, y muchos de ellos seguro que prefieren mantener un perfil bajo y que exista la duda sobre si sus BTC están perdidos, así pueden permanecer fuera del radar. Yo creo que eliminar esos BTC y volver a reinyectarlos vía minería va en contra de lo que representa Bitcoin



Quizá necesito explicar más la línea temporal, porque así se entiende mejor. 

Imaginemos que en 100 años se empieza a ver que romper la actual criptografia de Bitcoin es una opción viable. 

Se cambia por tanto a una nueva criptografia más potente y los usuarios activos migran sus wallets y los fondos a esas direcciones “nuevas”. 

Las direcciones antiguas protegidas por el viejo ECDSA de secp256k siguen siendo compatibles y válidas. 

Pero atrás quedan 4 millones de BTC que nadie ha movido por haberse perdido las claves. 

No conozco a nadie que haya estado 100 años en la cárcel, y si alguien quiere dejar los BTC del abuelo a los nietos, antes se encargará de moverlos también a las direcciones nuevas. 

Los BTC de los usuarios activos no correrán el riesgo de ser robados, siempre que los pasen a las nuevas direcciones a tiempo. 

Solamente los BTC que se queden atrás en las direcciones antiguas corren ese riesgo. 

Ahora bien, ¿que hacemos con esos BTC que se han quedado atrás? 

¿Arriesgamos a que el primero con computador cuántico de cuatro nanofases y condensador de fluzo se los quede todos y los reviva en las direcciones nuevas?

Yo creo que es demasiado riesgo.

Pero vamos que lo mismo dentro de 100 años no hay Bitcoin y hay otra cosa. Es solo un ejercicio de imaginación.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Quizá necesito explicar más la línea temporal, porque así se entiende mejor.
> 
> Imaginemos que en 100 años se empieza a ver que romper la actual criptografia de Bitcoin es una opción viable.
> 
> ...



Vale, ahora sí que te he entendido. Es el mismo cambio que habría que llevar a cabo si surgiese una computación cuántica multipropósito que amenazase la criptografía de curva elíptica o también si los mineros se coordinaran contra los intereses de Bitcoin y hubiera que cambiar la prueba de trabajo.

Ahí sí que estaría de acuerdo en migrar y entonces habría que estudiar el incluir cambios como el que propones. Si la adopción de Bitcoi hubiese sido masiva en ese momento, las comisiones que pagaríamos por usar la red serían algas y quizás sí que resultase interesante el "anular" bitcoins "extraviados" y reminarlos para reducir las fees.


----------



## Red Star (9 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Quizá necesito explicar más la línea temporal, porque así se entiende mejor.
> 
> Imaginemos que en 100 años se empieza a ver que romper la actual criptografia de Bitcoin es una opción viable.
> 
> ...



Tiene todo el sentido del mundo y creo que se aceptaría algo así. Si el cambio se avisa y consensúa con suficiente tiempo, por ejemplo 10 o 20 años o así.

La final todo el mundo que participa está interesado en proteger lo suyo, y que direcciones con 100 años de antigüedad cuyos fondos nunca se hayan movido pudieran ser crackeadas y sus fondos trincados y, por consiguiente, movilizados de pronto, no sería bueno para nadie. Mejor que esa masa monetaria esté de nuevo disponible para minado. Podríamos llamarlo EL GRAN RESET de Bitcoin, que podría hacerse cada 100 años.


----------



## angrymorty (9 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> (...)
> Aunke en este mierdahilo lo k os mola es tener al personal en su puntito de semi-información , atrapáo en el presente y a mercé de vuestra ventaja , eso es obvio desde su inicio.



Te escribo porque me siento aludido.

Ya te lo han dicho en este hilo: me gusta el personaje, pero es un suplicio leerte, no solo por las faltas de ortografía, además, a propósito también, estructuralmente escribes con el palillo de dientes en la _boca: hay que releer... _

Pero es bueno leer al menos una _voz _disonante, por eso aprecio tus divagaciones y porque no se quedan en el mantra "estafa piramidal" y no me gusta la adulación constante y vacía y, aparentemente (no sé si me lo parece, precisamente, porque pretendes lo contrario) porque podrías argumentar concienzuda y llanamente en contra de BTC.

Sin embargo, si lo que te conmueve es un sentimiento parternal, puedes abandonar el rol. No veo la necesidad del rescate si con tus razones puedes hacer que cambiemos de idea. Aquí, ya ves, sí hay transferencia generacional, no de riqueza sino de conocimiento, en concreto del reconocimiento de las responsabilidades propias. Sí "las preferentes fueron coladas a ancianos", pues tenemos interné, estimado y, por ende, si nos la cuelan será mayormente nuestra responsabilidad.

A mí me parece que participo en un foro de entusiastas, a lo sumo. Desde luego no en un foro de engatusadores.


----------



## calaminox (9 Mar 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Criptoricos venid a nuestro pais? La india? en serio?



Goa es de la India...


----------



## barborico (9 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Tiene todo el sentido del mundo y creo que se aceptaría algo así. Si el cambio se avisa y consensúa con suficiente tiempo, por ejemplo 10 o 20 años o así.
> 
> La final todo el mundo que participa está interesado en proteger lo suyo, y que direcciones con 100 años de antigüedad cuyos fondos nunca se hayan movido pudieran ser crackeadas y sus fondos trincados y, por consiguiente, movilizados de pronto, no sería bueno para nadie. Mejor que esa masa monetaria esté de nuevo disponible para minado. Podríamos llamarlo EL GRAN RESET de Bitcoin, que podría hacerse cada 100 años.



La idea satoshiana era que cada 64 halvings se resetea la recompensa

Y encima hecho like a boss


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Te escribo porque me siento aludido.
> 
> Ya te lo han dicho en este hilo: me gusta el personaje, pero es un suplicio leerte, no solo por las faltas de ortografía, además, a propósito también, estructuralmente escribes con el palillo de dientes en la _boca: hay que releer... _
> 
> ...



Intercambio y consumo colectivo de info...y en un foro público, la máxima posible. Para éso está.

Y mantras gilichorras extra, para nada. BTC tiene argumentos suficientes para ser valioso a ojos de cualkiera sin milongas. Y muchas de ellas, o se dan por sentadas, o no se cuestionan. Y éso no ayuda una mierda, imo. Ayuda a los de dentro y a limitar novatos...y a éso no me apunto, y sin necesidá de ir de papi por la vida por ello, k ya sería la poya, déjate...

En los hilos metaleros los 4 manipuladores de turno, iwal k akí, la vaina es parecida...hay mucho gilipollas k prefiere k el personal sencillamente no se entere o lo haga pidiendo puta audiencia . Pero si un punto es procedente y entra en el tópik, y ello implica una alusión a otro asunto k puede aclarar al personal o ponerle más cartas en la mano...pues por mis partex, allá va, k es de gratix. Y sabiendo, por supuestón, k dentro de un entendimiento aseadito, cada hilo es para lo k es ( y k todo lo k es simple trolleo canta por sí sólo, no jodax ).

De tratar a discordantes o , porké no, a ignorantes - k éso se cura y, dentro de unos límites de apoyo, de éso va la copla akí, imo - , como pobretones , trollakos o gilipoyas...mejor ni hablar. Muchos de ellos , verdaderamente interesados, se perderán entrar en el cotarro o hacerlo a destiempo por k a 4 babosos perdonavidas les hace gracia. Pues akí, ni puta , mirusté. Compartir , la mayoría de las veces, no cuesta nada...el mismito trabajo k trollear.

BTC tiene infinitas ventajas más k amenazas y así ha sido al menos desde hace años. Ni el HODL es la única vía ( por cierto, mientras bitcoñeros de pro salseaban y te preguntaban en hilos de otras chapas para ajustar sus trades ) ni nahide sabe ké o kién es Satoshi, con las incertidumbres k ello representa... ni la persecución del "dinero libertario" ha sido tal ( imo, casi todas las cryptos han contado con manga ancha fiscal para empezar, pero incluso promocional desde el propio establishment desde hace años - a veces a favor y otras en contra, k también chupa cámara - ) . Hay muchas cosas k deben ser valoradas, comparaciones tecnológicas absolutamente procedentes incluídas ( punto en el k incluso a foreros asiduos del hilo se les ha trolleáo como la puta mierda - algunos de ellos, y daba puta verwenza ajena, siempre con la mejor disposición a echar un cable, incluso por privi , bien al contrario k algún payaso k le babeaba - ) ...pero wé, puntualizar sería largo. Y todas ellas , precisamente para entrar en condiciones, no para echar atrás al personal ( salvo k asínnn lo considere con la info en la mano, k ahí, ayákadakualo y sus pelotas, k entiendo k de éso se trata ). De hecho, darse cuenta de k verdades cerradas no lo son , a lo k ayuda a menudo, es precisamente a desconfiar más de la cuenta. Y hasta donde no procede en absoluto.

Por cierto, desconfianzas extra no sólo lógicas, sino absolutamente más probables en un medio k a kien no lo ha catáo antes, le suena literalmente a chino. ( recuerdo envíos iniciales en los k me temblaba la pata antes del click definitivo...k era la prueba del 9 k te confirmaba si finalmente habías pilláo el asunto o no...y te kedabas sin tu pasta. Supongo k como a muchos les habrá pasáo ).

En fin, supongo k es suficiente para tu kuote.


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Mar 2021)

Los frikis desarroyando ETH, BTC, DeFi, NFT,... y los "ejpertos" el sistema informatico del SEPE


----------



## landlady (9 Mar 2021)

Habrá que estar atentos al whale alert para ver cuántos BTC tiene que comprar el gobierno para pagar el rescate.


----------



## Porestar (9 Mar 2021)

Entre la subida del bitcoin y la pequeña recuperación del oro está quedando un día de puta madre.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Entre la subida del bitcoin y la pequeña recuperación del oro está quedando un día de puta madre.



Sube todo, salvo el dolar obviamente.

Y es normal. Hoy se ha aprobado que cada americano, va a recibir 1400 dolares by the face por su Gobierno. Un dinero que surge de la absoluta nada.
La gran mayoría comprará acciones, incluidas las empresas, que se las recomprarán a sí mismos, para subir artificialmente y animar el mercado con el FOMO de las subidas.
Otros muchos comprarán papel oro (porque oro físico no hay a la venta, con precio spot ajustado), por la misma razón que la anterior.

Algunos comprarán BTC y/o altcoins.
BTC va a sobrepasar muy pronto sus máximos.
Es inevitable


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Transferencia de rikeza...evidente ( léase SAKEO en función de kién cuente cómo le va la fiés ).
> 
> Generacional...demasiado decir. Hay muchísima gente de generaciones anteriores en BTC desde el principio , burbuja como muestra. Las generaciones jóvenes actuales, k son las paganinis de todo el despendole fiat , aspirarán en promedio...a satoshis ( posiblemente, por no reconocerlos como algo digno de aspiración , ni los poseerán como activo ).
> 
> ...



Puede que vaya por donde dices, lo que yo veo es que lo que algunos decían por este foro hace unos cuantos años también tiene sus matices, pero el camino es ese que escribieron.



Al margen, pero a la vez una parte de porqué tengo y tendré Bitcoin.

Las CBDCs a mi modo de ver es el culmen del marxismo.
Los que quieran portegerse con metales preciosos, tienen sus buenos argumentos.
Pero con la aparición de Bitcoin entramos en un escenario jamás imaginado.

Por lo que escribes creo que eres poseedor de bitcoin (no recuerdo con exactitud el mensaje, pero vaya...) aunque aquí haya infiltrados, si has hecho los deberes, te podrán multar por una pequeña cantidad, pero sabes, o deberías saber, que el resto es imposible que lo sepa nadie.

Me hace gracia cuando dicen que va a venir Hacienda o su puta madre a mi casa a tirar la puerta abajo y a llevarme a un gulag porque saben que compré unos cuantos satoshis en un exchange.

Ya te digo yo que dentro de 5 años no vamos a acabar en el gulag por unos mensajes en Burbuja.

Van a regularlo porque leo que en Estados Unidos ya va siendo así, y probablemente nos toque pasar por caja, o no.

En la era de internet no tienen ni idea de por dónde echarnos mano con Bitcoin. Para ellos era y sigue siendo 0 y 1s de frikis. Lo que no saben es que la industria alrededor está creciendo sin que lo vean.

La borregada, por desgracia, sigue manipulada con las putas mascarillas, con las feminazis, con gilipolleces varias y no ven el cambio que se va a producir en la sociedad ya mismo.

La 4ª Revolución Industrial está aquí. Es un hecho. Cada vez veo más hilos hablando se despidos, de máquinas, de IA, de putas en onlyfans, de youtubers... Todo va hacia el mismo sitio.

Las CBDCs, el pasaporte sanitario, el carnet de "buen ciudadano"...
Bienvenidos al marxismo.

¿Cómo luchas contra eso?
Bitcoin es una arma contra eso.


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Puede que vaya por donde dices, lo que yo veo es que lo que algunos decían por este foro hace unos cuantos años también tiene sus matices, pero el camino es ese que escribieron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La clave es la industria que hay alrededor, cuando hubo el "crash" del 2018 ese fue mi fundamental para mantenerme en BTC, comprar algo mas y limpiar mi portafolio. 

Les esta callendo una somanta de hostias y no saben ni por donde les vienen. Lo unico que hacen al respeto son berrinches y pataletas.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Puede que vaya por donde dices, lo que yo veo es que lo que algunos decían por este foro hace unos cuantos años también tiene sus matices, pero el camino es ese que escribieron.




Pocas veces digo por dónde irá, aunke sí intento aportar más desvíos posibles k los k sí afirman una ruta única...o casi. Más k nada porke saltar en marcha de ésto no es algo descartable y manejar opciones es lo suyo. Aunke lo único claro es k casi nada está claro en el desmadre general.

Y , sep...iwal k en los metales, las correlaciones son los padres. El asunto, como dices, trasciende lo monetario , con lo k, además de k dar por hechas repeticiones "k riman" a problemas pasados es poco más k echar los dados ( peor aún sin contemplar BTC/cryptos , las CBDC, un trono de Rikeza estable "desierto" con un fiat despendolado*** por niveles posibles de inflación disparatados al uso, pero asumidos en el sistema - Cryptos & CBDC pueden consolidar esta pinza de enjugue hiperinflacionario k permita a la Kastuza impresión infinita sin k el sistema se vaya al guano - ...y lo k vaya surgiendo ) . Lo peor de todo es k más allá de cuestiones económicas, ésto es un reset sociocultural global...y además de la pasta, manejan las reglas, todas, con lo k incluso dando en el clavo se puede acabar enculáo.

Pero hoy por hoy , de cualkier modo, BTC & cryptos ya han dado sus réditos...y mientras no haya sorpresas, los seguirán dando. Así k a kien haya pilláo, k le kiten lo bailáo ...y tira millas.

Más allá de BTC, y en cuanto a esos puntos generales k contemplas, posteo en el hilo de Oro y Plata de Muttley al k te invito a echar un ojo ( allí casi nada es oxtópik y en la línea más amplia de tu post salen cosas jugosas , te dejo una muestra realmente brillante k linké ayer mismo - *The Thirty Tyrants* - . Akí ni me siento cómodo ni creo k encajen, más allá de algún salpicón tangencial . En este hilo, busco sobre BTC, supongo k iwal k el resto ).





** *_Como aspirante aún , posiblemente ingenuo , a todas las cotas posibles de libertá individual , y en línea con el discurso general bitcoñero, yo estoy más por la pinza MPs/BTC k podría puentear ya hoy eficazmente a putos fiat, KYCs y otras yerbas Kastuzas ( Pivote estable/Volatilidá Crypto , con los MPs sustituyendo a Tether y unas fiat Stable coins agonizantes pero continuístas -) ...aunke veremos la capacidá de disponer de estructuras económicas/monetarias realmente al margen de la Kastuza...k , imo, se asegura demasiado fácil en el guión._


----------



## cohynetes (9 Mar 2021)

Como sacáis el dinero de binance? He ganado 50 euros y quiero venderlos.

Vender y una vez que lo pase a euros lo mando por transferencia?


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Mar 2021)

Como decía el meme que posteé el otro día...




Moon ahora permite a sus usuarios usar Lightning Network en negocios de e-commerce vinculados a Visa - Criptotendencias - Noticias de bitcoin, criptomonedas y blockchain

La startup de criptomonedas, Moon, develó la nueva opción para hacer pagos mediante la Lightning Network (LN) en comercios electrónicos (e-commerce) que estén afiliados a la compañía de servicios financieros, Visa.

En una nota compartida exclusivamente con el portal de noticias CoinDesk, informaron que ya está disponible esta opción para sus usuarios que quieran realizar comprar en estos sitios de e-commerce que se encuentren en los Estados Unidos.

Moon funciona desde hace un par de años y anteriormente había explorado la posibilidad de resolver la problemática para realizar compras en Amazon usando criptomonedas ya que esta opción no está disponible.

El director ejecutivo y fundador de Moon, Ken Kruger, había informado en 2019 que:

Nos estamos integrando con las redes Visa y Mastercard y obtenemos una reducción de las tasas de intercambio que los comerciantes pagan cada vez que reciben una transacción con tarjeta de crédito.


Primero se debe instalar la extensión de Moon en el navegador Chrome, Brave o Edge, luego comprar una tarjeta virtual de Visa mediante la plataforma de Coinbase o una billetera que soporte Lightning Network y ya se puede usar para gastar el saldo que se recargó en la tarjeta.

Además de aceptar Bitcoin, también se puede recargar las tarjetas con criptomonedas como Ether, Litecoin y Bitcoin Cash.

En declaraciones a CoinDesk, Kruger comentó:

Hemos estado trabajando con el equipo de Visa Fintech y su red de socios para construir Moon. Dado que la gran mayoría de los comerciantes no aceptan pagos con Bitcoin, enviar pagos a través de la red Visa es la mejor opción debido a su ubicuidad. Visa nos ha brindado acceso a la red Visa, experiencia de clase mundial y los mejores socios financieros para llevar la solución de pago Bitcoin de Moon al mercado.

De esta forma, Lightning Network sigue encontrando más plataformas donde aumente su uso luego que en febrero, el exchange Paxful informara que comenzaría pruebas para añadir soporte de LN de Bitcoin.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Como decía el meme que posteé el otro día...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592791
> 
> ...



LNetwork aparentaba un salto cualitativo para BTC, pero la impresión general fue de una parada en seco k no desconcertó poco.

Cuál es la impresión actual para kien la sigue de cerca ?


----------



## kit1004 (9 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> LNetwork aparentaba un salto cualitativo para BTC, pero la impresión general fue de una parada en seco k no desconcertó poco.
> 
> Cuál es la impresión actual para kien la sigue de cerca ?



Queda trabajo por hacer pero poco a poco se esta consiguiendo crear el dinero del futuro. Si tiene un móvil Android pruebe Phoenix, todo lo complejo de Lightning queda fuera de la vista del usuario medio y lo hace muy fácil de usar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Mar 2021)

barborico dijo:


> La idea satoshiana era que cada 64 halvings se resetea la recompensa
> 
> Y encima hecho like a boss



Todos calvos


----------



## gapema (10 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Se podría llegar a un consenso dentro de 100 años, que todas las monedas no gastadas en 100 años queden invalidadas (que sean imposibles de gastar esas utxos) y que la cantidad equivalente pueda ser minada de nuevo.
> 
> Pero es solo una idea que se me ocurre así improvisando.



Una de las principales fortalezas de bitcoin es que sus propiedades no son modificables, así que ese supuesto que dices solo llevaría a una bifurcación de la cadena, donde una cadena retendria el 99% del valor mientras la otra iría poco a poco tendiendo a cero, como el bitcoincash. Mi opinión es que la que mantendria el valor sería la original, pero quien sabe, de aqui a 100 años pueden pasar muchas cosas...


----------



## vpsn (10 Mar 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Goa es de la India...



Ya lo se, has estado? vivirias ahi, teniendo alternativas igual de baratas como tailandia, vietnam, Malsia o bali? ya te contesto yo, no, no lo harias


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Mar 2021)

Ay mi bitcoñito cómo pumpea!


----------



## MIP (10 Mar 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Una de las principales fortalezas de bitcoin es que sus propiedades no son modificables, así que ese supuesto que dices solo llevaría a una bifurcación de la cadena, donde una cadena retendria el 99% del valor mientras la otra iría poco a poco tendiendo a cero, como el bitcoincash. Mi opinión es que la que mantendria el valor sería la original, pero quien sabe, de aqui a 100 años pueden pasar muchas cosas...



Ya si en esto estamos todos de acuerdo. 

Pero si mantener el purismo significa correr el riesgo de que asomen 4 millones de BTC en el wallet de un ruso de un día para otro, ya te digo yo que será para pensárselo dos veces. 

Y esa decisión habrá que tomarla en serio algún día, que igual no llegamos a ver ninguno de nosotros por otro lado.


----------



## MIP (10 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ay mi bitcoñito cómo pumpea!


----------



## orbeo (10 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ay mi bitcoñito cómo pumpea!



Esta el run run que Oracle esta tarde declara que ha metido (o va a meter) parte de su caja en BTC


----------



## gapema (10 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Ya si en esto estamos todos de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero si mantener el purismo significa correr el riesgo de que asomen 4 millones de BTC en el wallet de un ruso de un día para otro, ya te digo yo que será para pensárselo dos veces.
> 
> Y esa decisión habrá que tomarla en serio algún día, que igual no llegamos a ver ninguno de nosotros por otro lado.



Y cuál es el problema de eso? Ni que btc fuera una shitcoin PoS...


----------



## mr_nobody (10 Mar 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Esta el run run que Oracle esta tarde declara que ha metido (o va a meter) parte de su caja en BTC



Las tecnologicas en poco menos de 20 anhos se estan comiendo todo el mundo y los payasos de los politicos y banqueros con sus gilipolleces.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Mar 2021)

57k, a ver si se rompe hoy el anterior ath.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 57k, a ver si se rompe hoy el anterior ath.



Bizcochito de 60k.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2021)

Goldman Sachs se sube al barco.
Ojo que no hay Satoshis para todos los ricos.
Primer aviso.

Me quedo con:
“The pandemic has been a significant accelerant,” Waldron said. “There is no question in our mind there will be more digital commerce … and (use of) digital money.”

Goldman Sachs customers' demand for bitcoin rising: COO

Recordemos quién es Goldman Sachs

Goldman Sachs


----------



## mr nobody (10 Mar 2021)

Hemos entrado en otra dimension con el BTC, el verano pasado veia lejisimo alcanzar estos precios, a sido un plis plas.
.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Mar 2021)

1000 satoshis ya son más de medio dólar. Poca broma.


----------



## uhnitas (10 Mar 2021)

En el hilo del casino de las altcoins. Era su sitio.


----------



## DEREC (10 Mar 2021)

Ya han salido los resultados de Oracle, no veo nada de Bitcoin 

Oracle Announces Fiscal 2021 Third Quarter Financial Results


----------



## Elvensen (11 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Son 12 palabras y no me sé ni una  .
> 
> La shitcoin, hoy está por los $2,5 y se compraron en 0,59$, pero por a o por b (por gilipollas vamos) se me olvidó apuntar las palabras.



Otro caso mas de "forero compra curso express de custodio de criptomonedas"


----------



## vpsn (11 Mar 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Las tecnologicas en poco menos de 20 anhos se estan comiendo todo el mundo y los payasos de los politicos y banqueros con sus gilipolleces.



Pero esque las dos cosas no son compatibles, es normal que banqueros y politicos esten contra bitcoin.


----------



## Elvensen (11 Mar 2021)

Quiza hayas hecho como todo el mundo y le hayas puesto al ignore, revisa tu lista.


----------



## barborico (11 Mar 2021)

Que hijo de goldbug


----------



## Elvensen (11 Mar 2021)

Hay gente que le gustan las inversiones de riesgo. O quiza esta viendo que es la inversion mas segura y mas rentable en un mismo lugar.
Pienso que lo segundo, porque yo hago lo mismo.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Mar 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Hay gente que le gustan las inversiones de riesgo. O quiza esta viendo que es la inversion mas segura y mas rentable en un mismo lugar.
> Pienso que lo segundo, porque yo hago lo mismo.





Este comentario es perfecto para compartir este tweet.


----------



## Elvensen (11 Mar 2021)

Desconocia esa grafica, pero describe perfectamente con lo que pienso.


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

Hola a todos. ¿Cómo hacéis para comprar una criptomoneda si en la plataforma que usáis no está al cambio de vuestra moneda?
Me explico, yo opero con euros pero hay muchas criptomonedas que no se pueden comprar con euros solo aparecen en dólares. ¿Cómo lo hacéis vosotros? 
Gracias.


----------



## disken (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Hola a todos. ¿Cómo hacéis para comprar una criptomoneda si en la plataforma que usáis no está al cambio de vuestra moneda?
> Me explico, yo opero con euros pero hay muchas criptomonedas que no se pueden comprar con euros solo aparecen en dólares. ¿Cómo lo hacéis vosotros?
> Gracias.



Cambia tus euros a BTC y usas el par BTC/Tushitcoin
También suele estar la opción de cambiar euros a USDT y usar el par USDT/


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Hola a todos. ¿Cómo hacéis para comprar una criptomoneda si en la plataforma que usáis no está al cambio de vuestra moneda?
> Me explico, yo opero con euros pero hay muchas criptomonedas que no se pueden comprar con euros solo aparecen en dólares. ¿Cómo lo hacéis vosotros?
> Gracias.



No puedes cambiar euros a dólares dentro de la misma plataforma?


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> No puedes cambiar euros a dólares dentro de la misma plataforma?



Uso Binance, Coinbase y Coinbase pro, y en ninguna he visto esa opción.


----------



## Beborn (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Hola a todos. ¿Cómo hacéis para comprar una criptomoneda si en la plataforma que usáis no está al cambio de vuestra moneda?
> Me explico, yo opero con euros pero hay muchas criptomonedas que no se pueden comprar con euros solo aparecen en dólares. ¿Cómo lo hacéis vosotros?
> Gracias.



Vete al par EUR/BUSD, vende tus Euros y obten BUSD.

Usa BUSD para comprar la shitcoin.

Por que BUSD? Pues porque si compras con ella no tiene fees hasta Junio creo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Mar 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Vete al par EUR/BUSD, vende tus Euros y obten BUSD.
> 
> Usa BUSD para comprar la shitcoin.
> 
> Por que BUSD? Pues porque si compras con ella no tiene fees hasta Junio creo.



Otro uso interesante de las stablecoins para la gente que hace trading es que pueden pasar sus activos de las alt coins que tengan a la stablecoin en vez de a fiat y no pagan impuestos sobre las ganancias hasta que no lo conviertan a fiat. Por si quieres vender para volver a comprar más adelante. Lo comento a modo informativo, yo no lo he hecho nunca. He probado a hacer trading 3 o 4 veces en mi vida en bolsa y siempre he acabado palmando pasta, el trading no es lo mío 

HODL


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Otro uso interesante de las stablecoins para la gente que hace trading es que pueden pasar sus activos de las alt coins que tengan a la stablecoin en vez de a fiat y no pagan impuestos sobre las ganancias hasta que no lo conviertan a fiat. Por si quieres vender para volver a comprar más adelante. Lo comento a modo informativo, yo no lo he hecho nunca. He probado a hacer trading 3 o 4 veces en mi vida en bolsa y siempre he acabado palmando pasta, el trading no es lo mío
> 
> HODL



Tenía entendido que sólo dejándolo en la criptomoneda que sea sin pasarlo a dinero -euros- no tenías que declarar. 
Igual estoy en un error, pero es lo que había entendido.


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Tenía entendido que sólo dejándolo en la criptomoneda que sea sin pasarlo a dinero -euros- no tenías que declarar.
> Igual estoy en un error, pero es lo que había entendido.



Sí, justo me refería a eso. Las stablecoins son criptomonedas también.

Por ejemplo imagina que compras 100 ADA a 0.94 euros que están ahora, y quieres vender cuando suba a 1.50 porque creas que va a bajar. En vez de cambiar tus 100 ADA por 150 euros lo cambias por 180 USDt, y no tienes que declarar esas ganancias.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (11 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Otro uso interesante de las stablecoins para la gente que hace trading es que pueden pasar sus activos de las alt coins que tengan a la stablecoin en vez de a fiat y no pagan impuestos sobre las ganancias hasta que no lo conviertan a fiat. Por si quieres vender para volver a comprar más adelante. Lo comento a modo informativo, yo no lo he hecho nunca. He probado a hacer trading 3 o 4 veces en mi vida en bolsa y siempre he acabado palmando pasta, el trading no es lo mío
> 
> HODL



Estas muy equivocado. Hay que pagar plusvalías, cada vez que permutas entre criptomonedas, aunque una de ellas, o las dos, sean stablecoins.

Si la permuta de monedas, te provoca una pérdida patrimonial, también hay que declarar, porque dicha pérdida se podrá deducir de hipotéticas futuras plusvalías.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 Mar 2021)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Estas muy equivocado. Hay que pagar plusvalías, cada vez que permutas entre criptomonedas, aunque una de ellas, o las dos, sean stablecoins.
> 
> Si la permuta de monedas, te provoca una pérdida patrimonial, también hay que declarar, porque dicha pérdida se podrá deducir de hipotéticas futuras plusvalías.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Ya me parecía que era demasiado bonito para ser verdad  El fisco nunca duerme


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Estas muy equivocado. Hay que pagar plusvalías, cada vez que permutas entre criptomonedas, aunque una de ellas, o las dos, sean stablecoins.
> 
> Si la permuta de monedas, te provoca una pérdida patrimonial, también hay que declarar, porque dicha pérdida se podrá deducir de hipotéticas futuras plusvalías.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Pero no lo entiendo. Si tienes una criptomoneda, pongamos que BTC, y la conviertes por ejemplo a ADA, ahí no estás convirtiéndola en moneda legal. Ni una ni otra. Siguen siendo criptomonedas porque tú no las pasas a euros. Lo que haces es de BTC a otra criptomoneda que es ADA. La plusvalía o la disminución la tendrás cuando conviertas la segunda, ADA, a Euros. Pero antes no. La diferencia entre lo que valía el bitcoin y el precio que recibes ahora por el ADA en euros.
Quiero decir que la ganancia patrimonial o la pérdida no se da hasta que no lo pases a euros.
O yo qué sé... yo ya no sé si es una barbaridad lo que digo


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Pero no lo entiendo. Si tienes una criptomoneda, pongamos que BTC, y la conviertes por ejemplo a ADA, ahí no estás convirtiéndola en moneda legal. Ni una ni otra. Siguen siendo criptomonedas porque tú no las pasas a euros. Lo que haces es de BTC a otra criptomoneda que es ADA. La plusvalía o la disminución la tendrás cuando conviertas la segunda, ADA, a Euros. Pero antes no. La diferencia entre lo que valía el bitcoin y el precio que recibes ahora por el ADA en euros.
> Quiero decir que la ganancia patrimonial o la pérdida no se da hasta que no lo pases a euros.
> O yo qué sé... yo ya no sé si es una barbaridad lo que digo



Efectivamente PORQUE NO ESTÁN REGULADAS


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Efectivamente PORQUE NO ESTÁN REGULADAS



Pues ya están tardando en regularlas. Porque desde luego no tengo claro que tenga que declarar lo que he ganado cuando he convertido una criptomoneda en otra sin pasarla a euros. Porque no tengo ni ganancia ni pérdida en EUROS.
A mí no me cuadra eso.


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Pues ya están tardando en regularlas. Porque desde luego no tengo claro que tenga que declarar lo que he ganado cuando he convertido una criptomoneda en otra sin pasarla a euros. Porque no tengo ni ganancia ni pérdida en EUROS.
> A mí no me cuadra eso.



Hay muchos cibervoluntrios de Hacienda aquí tratando de engañar. Hay que sacar la pasta para el Jenaro langostas invasores chiringuitos dietas comisiones subvenciones putas visillos falcon


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Hay muchos cibervoluntrios de Hacienda aquí tratando de engañar. Hay que sacar la pasta para el Jenaro langostas invasores chiringuitos dietas comisiones subvenciones putas visillos falcon




Si lo que dice @fjsanchezgil parece ser verdad porque acabo de ver que Hacinda mandó una circular en ese sentido. Pero que lo hayan dicho desde Hacienda a mí me lo trae al pairo si no está regulado. Además es que no tiene sentido ninguno el no tengas que declarar si tienes criptomonedas y que tengas que declarar la ganancia o pérdida por pasar de una criptomoneda a otra.


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Si lo que dice @fjsanchezgil parece ser verdad porque acabo de ver que Hacinda mandó una circular en ese sentido. Pero que lo hayan dicho desde Hacienda a mí me lo trae al pairo si no está regulado. Además es que no tiene sentido ninguno el no tengas que declarar si tienes criptomonedas y que tengas que declarar la ganancia o pérdida por pasar de una criptomoneda a otra.



Circular decretos... Todo ilegal. Tiene que haber un marco regulatorio. Como sabes si lo que tienes tiene siquiera valor? NO LO SABES. Porque no está regulado. No es como los inmuebles que tienen valor catastral o las acciones que están reguladas


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Circular decretos... Todo ilegal. Tiene que haber un marco regulatorio. Como sabes si lo que tienes tiene siquiera valor? NO LO SABES. Porque no está regulado. No es como los inmuebles que tienen valor catastral o las acciones que están reguladas



Yo creo que es que no saben cómo meterle mano a esto... y si pueden sacar algo mediante el asustaviejas de Hacienda y pica algún pardillo, pues bienvenido sea.


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Yo creo que es que no saben cómo meterle mano a esto... y si pueden sacar algo mediante el asustaviejas de Hacienda y pica algún pardillo, pues bienvenido sea.



asustaviejas/amenazas SE CREEN LOS MAS LISTOS

Alemania, portugal, slovenia, malta, bielorusia...sin impuestos a criptomonedas, chipre creo que tampoco y uk tampoco hasta los 12000 de beneficio

es decir, todos tratando de atraer a esa gente como residentes fiscales o al menos que no escapen. puess aqui no, aqui los putos rojos con circulares, engaños, amenazas... lo tienen muy jodido siquiera saber por donde les da el viento.

ademas si hace el intercambio de monedas en exchanges descentralizados como bisq u otros ya me diras... otra opcion conveniente pirarse a portugal o malta, que con portuñol e ingles te las puedes arreglar, con climas parecidos, incluso andorra que solo habria que pagar 10% no como aqui que es 27%


----------



## barborico (11 Mar 2021)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Estas muy equivocado. Hay que pagar plusvalías, cada vez que permutas entre criptomonedas, aunque una de ellas, o las dos, sean stablecoins.
> 
> Si la permuta de monedas, te provoca una pérdida patrimonial, también hay que declarar, porque dicha pérdida se podrá deducir de hipotéticas futuras plusvalías.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk





Dula dijo:


> Pero no lo entiendo. Si tienes una criptomoneda, pongamos que BTC, y la conviertes por ejemplo a ADA, ahí no estás convirtiéndola en moneda legal. Ni una ni otra. Siguen siendo criptomonedas porque tú no las pasas a euros. Lo que haces es de BTC a otra criptomoneda que es ADA. La plusvalía o la disminución la tendrás cuando conviertas la segunda, ADA, a Euros. Pero antes no. La diferencia entre lo que valía el bitcoin y el precio que recibes ahora por el ADA en euros.
> Quiero decir que la ganancia patrimonial o la pérdida no se da hasta que no lo pases a euros.
> O yo qué sé... yo ya no sé si es una barbaridad lo que digo



Es así.

A ver, yo compro x cosas y las guardo y luego solo cambio a euros y gasto x/2 cosas al doble de precio y guardo el resto.

¿Donde está la ganancia patrimonial? Si acaso pérdida porque esos euros valen menos.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Mar 2021)

Está al caer un nuevo ATH.
Es...inevitable


----------



## Bimbo (11 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Está al caer un nuevo ATH.
> Es...inevitable



Ha caido ya en euros no?


----------



## MIP (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Pero no lo entiendo. Si tienes una criptomoneda, pongamos que BTC, y la conviertes por ejemplo a ADA, ahí no estás convirtiéndola en moneda legal. Ni una ni otra. Siguen siendo criptomonedas porque tú no las pasas a euros.



Da igual que esté regulado o no. Según hacienda tienes que pagar en cada permuta que genere plusvalías (porque así lo consideran) a menos que lo compenses con pérdidas claro. 

Otra cosa es que lo hagas en un Exchange chino que no conoce nadie y te hagas el longis...


----------



## Bimbo (11 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Da igual que esté regulado o no. Según hacienda tienes que pagar en cada permuta que genere plusvalías (porque así lo consideran) a menos que lo compenses con pérdidas claro.
> 
> Otra cosa es que lo hagas en un Exchange chino que no conoce nadie y te hagas el longis...



Y si lo haces en coinbase? Tambien se enteran?


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Da igual que esté regulado o no. Según hacienda tienes que pagar en cada permuta que genere plusvalías (porque así lo consideran) a menos que lo compenses con pérdidas claro.
> 
> Otra cosa es que lo hagas en un Exchange chino que no conoce nadie y te hagas el longis...



hacienda tiene que trabajar de acuerdo a la ley y no como le salga de los cojones, es como los policias y los politicos amenazando con el bozal, cuando la verdad es que no es obligatorio con 1,5 metros de distancia o dificultad respiratoria.

Cual es el valor legal de bitcoin? cero, porque no esta regulado, y aun mas el de las altcoins, con lo cual no hay incremento patrimonial. Hacienda y el estado de hezpainon son una banda de sicarios,


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Mar 2021)

estan limpiando el capazo de bitcoins..... COMPRAR INSENSATOS!!!!!!


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Da igual que esté regulado o no. Según hacienda tienes que pagar en cada permuta que genere plusvalías (porque así lo consideran) a menos que lo compenses con pérdidas claro.
> 
> Otra cosa es que lo hagas en un Exchange chino que no conoce nadie y te hagas el longis...



¿Y cómo sabes que hay una plusvalía si no haces el cambio a dinero legal? Es que no hay por dónde cogerlo.
Y no da igual que esté regulado o no. Eso no es así. Puede que te embarguen pero los tribunales te terminan dando la razón si te quieren meter un impuesto sobre un hecho imponible que no está regulado.


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Y cómo sabes que hay una plusvalía si no haces el cambio a dinero legal? Es que no hay por dónde cogerlo.



PUES IGUAL QUE TU CUANDO LO CAMBIAS SABES EL PRECIO, PUES ESO.....


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## MIP (11 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Y si lo haces en coinbase? Tambien se enteran?



Ahora no creo pero podrían hacerlo más adelante si quisieran.




_______ dijo:


> Cual es el valor legal de bitcoin? cero, porque no esta regulado, y aun mas el de las altcoins, con lo cual no hay incremento patrimonial. Hacienda y el estado de hezpainon son una banda de sicarios,



Lo que tú quieras pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> PUES IGUAL QUE TU CUANDO LO CAMBIAS SABES EL PRECIO, PUES ESO.....



También sé el precio de la criptomoneda cuando la compro, y si al día siguiente vale 10 veces más pero no la vendo y la conservo no tengo porqué declarar nada.
¡Y n o escribas es mayúsculas, que no soy ciega!!!


----------



## Dula (11 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Ahora no creo pero podrían hacerlo más adelante si quisieran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no es lo que hay. Que me toca las narices esto, que no te pueden decir que si hace un año compraste una criptomoneda por 10 euros y hoy vale 1000 euros si no la vendes, no tienes que pagar ni declarar nada. Peeroooooooooooooo, si la conviertes en otra criptomoneda aunque no vendas esa criptomoneda SÍII Tienes que declarar. ¡Que se vayan por donde amargan los pepinos!!!!!
Ninguno me dais razones razones lógicas ni convincentes.


----------



## Bimbo (11 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Ahora no creo pero podrían hacerlo más adelante si quisieran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y que hago pongo en la declaracion los 200 compraventas que he hecho de cryptos?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> También sé el precio de la criptomoneda cuando la compro, y si al día siguiente vale 10 veces más pero no la vendo y la conservo no tengo porqué declarar nada.
> ¡Y n o escribas es mayúsculas, que no soy ciega!!!



Solo se declara si la vendes.

Da igual si la venta es en euros, en otra cripto, en oro, en pisos, en gallinas o en lo que quieras.

Es una variación de la composición patrimonial, y si hay plusvalía en el cambio Hacienda quiere su parte.

Es una reputisima mierda, que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, pero es lo que hay. 

Otra cosa es que no tengan medios de saber lo que haces, porque te mueves en exchanges descentralizados, o chinos, o solo cambias en mano.

Por cierto, que si no declaras y pasan 4 ejercicios fiscales sin que te llamen, la deuda prescribe y Hacienda ya no te puede tocar los cojones, porque se le pasó el plazo para poder hacerlo.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (11 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Y que hago pongo en la declaracion los 200 compraventas que he hecho de cryptos?



Yo un año presente 200 folios por las dos caras de operaciones de bolsa así que ya ves...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (11 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Y que hago pongo en la declaracion los 200 compraventas que he hecho de cryptos?



Cointracking.info. Aplicación web que te calcula las ganancias/perdidas de las operaciones que hayas hecho con criptos.

Se traga los csv de la mayoria de exchanges conocidos, y en su versión de pago, incluso te los calcula en tiempo real a través de api.

Si te vas a apuntar y quieres referido, mandame mensaje privado. Te hacen descuento a ti, y a mí me dan comisión. Al menos era así hace años.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (11 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Que no es lo que hay. Que me toca las narices esto, que no te pueden decir que si hace un año compraste una criptomoneda por 10 euros y hoy vale 1000 euros si no la vendes, no tienes que pagar ni declarar nada. Peeroooooooooooooo, si la conviertes en otra criptomoneda aunque no vendas esa criptomoneda SÍII Tienes que declarar. ¡Que se vayan por donde amargan los pepinos!!!!!
> Ninguno me dais razones razones lógicas ni convincentes.



Yo ya pasé por esa fase también. Dan ganas de ir a la delegación de la AEAT mas cercana y prenderles fuego. 

Porque es que encima no es la pasta que te van a trincar, es que además hacer la declaración de la renta se hace un verdadero calvario para cuadrarlo todo, y complican una cosa que podría ser mucho más fácil.

Pero vamos, que ellos tienen el poder, y si quieren te pueden amargar la vida. Así que al final terminas por aceptar a la mafia local, por lo que te podrían hacer si te pillaran, y sigues con tu vida.




Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Mar 2021)

$58K


----------



## Mpg80 (12 Mar 2021)

Ahora cuando entren los chinos subirá bastante mas. Rompe los 60K.


----------



## _______ (12 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Ahora no creo pero podrían hacerlo más adelante si quisieran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tambien vas con el bozal por la calle repitiendo: es lo que hay?

no me cuentes mas


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Mar 2021)

venga chinorris que quiero ATH cuando me levante!!!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Yo un año presente 200 folios por las dos caras de operaciones de bolsa así que ya ves...



Yo no se cuanto llevare en estos dos meses que llevo, es la emocion y tambien el miedo en las primeras caidas, ya si me voy haciendo el cuerpo a todo y voy teniendo mas aguante aunque tengo mis tentaciones.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Mar 2021)

Soros Fund, New York Life, Morgan Stanley Among Investors of $200 Million in Bitcoin Investment Firm – Finance Bitcoin News


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Mar 2021)

Hace 1 añito a mucha gente le tocó la lotería.


----------



## Red Star (12 Mar 2021)

Buenas noticias para Bitcoin:
VIDEO: Descubrimiento en la RD de Congo de una 'montaña de oro' con una concentración de hasta 90 % del metal precioso desata una masiva fiebre de oro



LA HOSTIA PUTA!!!


----------



## Josar (12 Mar 2021)

Estoy intentado instalar un nodo con el tutorial de mynode

Todo perfecto, hasta el paso que tienes que entrar desde el pc online para configurar el nodo 

Cuando intentas acceder http://mynode.local/ no te manda a la paguina de acceso 

Ayuda!!!


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Que no es lo que hay. Que me toca las narices esto, que no te pueden decir que si hace un año compraste una criptomoneda por 10 euros y hoy vale 1000 euros si no la vendes, no tienes que pagar ni declarar nada. Peeroooooooooooooo, si la conviertes en otra criptomoneda aunque no vendas esa criptomoneda SÍII Tienes que declarar. ¡Que se vayan por donde amargan los pepinos!!!!!
> Ninguno me dais razones razones lógicas ni convincentes.



Cuando de Hacienda se trata, las razones ni son lógicas ni coherentes.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Mar 2021)

Gráfica con los BTC comprados en cada escalón de precios.
Interesante.


----------



## golden graham (12 Mar 2021)

Ya ha hecho ath?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Mar 2021)

golden graham dijo:


> Ya ha hecho ath?



No, pero está a punto de caramelo.


----------



## Dula (12 Mar 2021)

Buenas tardes a tod@s. ¿Qué criptomoneda con la que se pueda operar en euros me aconsejáis para hacer trading? Tengo un dinerillo parado y que de momento no lo necesito y me gustaría moverlo. 
Tengo algo en Bitcoin pero a largo, ADA y Dot descartados, me tienen pillada en la bajada que están teniendo y hasta que no remonte no me gustaría tocarlas, ¿cuál me aconsejáis que sea atractiva y no sea muyy cara? Muchas gracias.


----------



## _______ (12 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Buenas tardes a tod@s. ¿Qué criptomoneda con la que se pueda operar en euros me aconsejáis para hacer trading? Tengo un dinerillo parado y que de momento no lo necesito y me gustaría moverlo.
> Tengo algo en Bitcoin pero a largo, ADA y Dot descartados, me tienen pillada en la bajada que están teniendo y hasta que no remonte no me gustaría tocarlas, ¿cuál me aconsejáis que sea atractiva y no sea muyy cara? Muchas gracias.



monero dash

iota


----------



## cohynetes (12 Mar 2021)

Hbar


----------



## Dula (12 Mar 2021)

Pero en euros. Ni coinbase pro ni Binance con las que opero, contemplan el par de la criptomoneda que habéis dado con euros. Y hacer el cambio es un latazo.


----------



## _______ (12 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Buenas tardes a tod@s. ¿Qué criptomoneda con la que se pueda operar en euros me aconsejáis para hacer trading? Tengo un dinerillo parado y que de momento no lo necesito y me gustaría moverlo.
> Tengo algo en Bitcoin pero a largo, ADA y Dot descartados, me tienen pillada en la bajada que están teniendo y hasta que no remonte no me gustaría tocarlas, ¿cuál me aconsejáis que sea atractiva y no sea muyy cara? Muchas gracias.



mira los historicos de coinmarketcap, nos snapshots, monero y dash han estado en el top desde 2014, sobre todo monero es la moneda reina en privacidad, varios gurus de las cryptos como max keiser o antonopulos, llaman a todo shitcoin, excepto a monero el primero y el segundo acepta pagos en bitcoin ethereum monero y litecoin. Monero aun esta por debajo del 50% del ath. Dash al vale ahora 7-8 veces menos que en el ath.


----------



## _______ (12 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Pero en euros. Ni coinbase pro ni Binance con las que opero, contemplan el par de la criptomoneda que habéis dado con euros. Y hacer el cambio es un latazo.



abre en kraken tienen monero y dash
coinbase si tiene dash

iota en bitfinex


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Mar 2021)

Iros a cagar a otro hilo con vuestras mierdas sacacuartos para novatos avariciosos.


----------



## KFJKLL (12 Mar 2021)

El Bitcoin necesita ahora que se puedan crear monedas no virtuales de la misma para que empiece a circular con normalidad sino de qué.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Mar 2021)

Alex Jones Says He Lost Laptop Containing 10,000 Bitcoins – Featured Bitcoin News


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Mar 2021)

El S&P 500 está actualmente capitalizado en 543.000.000 BTC. 

Solo quedan 2,3 millones en exchanges ... La singularidad está cerca.


----------



## _______ (13 Mar 2021)

que año entrasteis en bitcoin por primera vez?

uno se puede fustigar de muchas maneras.... joder pero si soy ingeniero informatico como pude haberme perdido esto, joder pero si conocia el ponzi fiat, como me perdi esto, oh pero si oi hablar de ello, oh pero si tenia dinero para invertir ...

se tienen que cumpli algunas de esas para entrar pronto en algo, tener el dinero, parte de conocimiento tecnico de la cosa en si y del fundamental economico vs el fiat haber oido o sido informado de ello, tener el tiempo para investigar algo y tomar la decision...

los hermanos winklevoss, max keiser y un monton de gente que tiene decenas o cientos de miles de bitcoins por haber entrado en 2009-2011

a veces me fustigo con no haber entrado a principios de 2013 y no tener miles de bitcoins


----------



## KFJKLL (13 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> que año entrasteis en bitcoin por primera vez?
> 
> uno se puede fustigar de muchas maneras.... joder pero si soy ingeniero informatico como pude haberme perdido esto, joder pero si conocia el ponzi fiat, como me perdi esto, oh pero si oi hablar de ello, oh pero si tenia dinero para invertir ...
> 
> ...



Yo fui de los que la vio venir. 

Ahora, noticia: Ucrania dedicará su energía nuclear para minar Bitcoin


----------



## _______ (13 Mar 2021)

KFJKLL dijo:


> Yo fui de los que la vio venir.
> 
> Ahora, noticia: Ucrania dedicará su energía nuclear para minar Bitcoin



osea que entraste en 2009-2013inicios?


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> que año entrasteis en bitcoin por primera vez?
> 
> uno se puede fustigar de muchas maneras.... joder pero si soy ingeniero informatico como pude haberme perdido esto, joder pero si conocia el ponzi fiat, como me perdi esto, oh pero si oi hablar de ello, oh pero si tenia dinero para invertir ...
> 
> ...



Gracias a un friky colgao de forocarros en 2013.
Pero lo hice sin tener ni idea de lo que tenía. Solo por aquello de entrar en algo "gratis" a lo cual le di 0 valor.

También acabó baneado, al revisar los MPs, y no sé porqué tengo la sensación de que ronda este foro.

Aunque no lo sepas, hiciste aumentar los ahorros a más de uno.
Si me lees, gracias.

Edit: también intenté volver a aquel hilo el año pasado. Borrado. Fue una especie de Satoshi Nakamoto.


----------



## KFJKLL (13 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> osea que entraste en 2009-2013inicios?



Dosmil nueve creu recordar. Siempre supe que era algo lyyyn para el mundo.


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Mar 2021)

Flipante la subida de ahora mismo. Que alguien me lo explique... un tipo con la subida ha vendido 10 BTC y otro justo en el pico ha conprsdo 5 BTC. No entiendo nada.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Mar 2021)

Nuevo ath


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Mar 2021)

Abrochense los cinturones señores despegamos


----------



## Red Star (13 Mar 2021)

Son subiditas saturdei in de mornin sanas.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2021)

Era inevitable


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Mar 2021)

Ahi están los 60k jojojo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 Mar 2021)

No faltamos a nuestra cita mensual en 2021 con el ATH


----------



## Red Star (13 Mar 2021)

*60Ks sanos*


----------



## Abeja Asesina (13 Mar 2021)

KFJKLL dijo:


> Dosmil nueve creu recordar. Siempre supe que era algo lyyyn para el mundo.



2009 va a ser que no. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ruber et impius (13 Mar 2021)

Mama, yo viví este hito:


----------



## ruber et impius (13 Mar 2021)

Ojito que está rebotando, que es soporte, huele a tudamún.


----------



## Porestar (13 Mar 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Ojito que está rebotando, que es soporte, huele a tudamún.



wat?


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2021)

En algunos exchanges si ha tocado los 60k, aunque el valor medio se ha quedado ahi en 59'9k. De momento, puede pasar de 60k en cualquier momento, 50$ no son nada (A estas alturas, hace unos años era muchísimo).

Edito: Ahora mismo lo acaba de superar: 60.091$


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Mar 2021)

Crees que se va a mantener o caera esos 1700 que ha subido hoy?


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Mar 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Crees que se va a mantener o caera esos 1700 que ha subido hoy?



To the moon


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2021)

1 dolar= 1670 satochis.

Cada día, más cerca de la paridad


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (13 Mar 2021)

Morning folks, enjoying the pump?


----------



## mr_nobody (13 Mar 2021)

*60K*: HODL, PACO, HODL!!


----------



## Planeta Langostini (13 Mar 2021)

meter los ahorros al bircoin que esto va parriba, que maravilla, paco, que maravilla


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2021)

Estamos ya a la misma distancia en dólares de los 100.000, que del anterior ATH de 20.000.
Quien lo iba a decir hace unos meses...


----------



## ruber et impius (13 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> wat?



Resistencia: Cuando el precio tiene techo y rebota hacia abajo.

Soporte: Cuando el precio tiene suelo, y rebota hacia arriba cuando toca ese suelo.

Tudamún: Argot cryptoburbujo -> To The Moon (escopeteao para arriba, hacia otros cuerpos celestes, muy alcista).

ATH: All Time High, A Toda Hostia, Amigo Toy Holdeao


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2021)

Te ha faltado el ATH. 

Va desde el "A toda Hostia" hasta el "Ah, tu, Holdea".


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Mar 2021)

¿Pero tú no ibas a vender a 50k?


----------



## kit1004 (13 Mar 2021)

*Cartera hardware Ledger Nano con 20% de descuento!*

Accede a la tienda de Ledger

Elige tu billetera

Introduce el siguiente código para tener tu descuento del 20%: 

*FRIEND-27FHJ7X*


----------



## Pirro (13 Mar 2021)

Enhorabuena, particularmente a los que lleven "toda la puta vida" propagando las bondades de Bitcoin en este foro con particular mención a @Sr.Mojón . El juicio inexorable del tiempo os -nos- ha dado la razón.


----------



## ruber et impius (13 Mar 2021)

Nunca tuve el valor para desholdear, pero el que lo haya hecho con criterio, ha ganado mucho, aunque haya sufrido alguna vez. 

Ahora está claro que no hay que cambiar a esas cosas tan envilecidas que se inventan los estados. 

Quizás en unos meses compre alguna propiedad, aprovechando que lo inmobiliario al principio va a recibir un buen golpe porque el crédito será dirigido por los bancos a casi cualquier otra cosa. Pero después.. lo inmo será otra reserva de valor, y habrá que diversificar.


----------



## dx3 (13 Mar 2021)

Alguien me puede decir que pasó con Negrofuturo ?
Está con otro nombre ?


----------



## _______ (13 Mar 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Nunca tuve el valor para desholdear, pero el que lo haya hecho con criterio, ha ganado mucho, aunque haya sufrido alguna vez.
> 
> Ahora está claro que no hay que cambiar a esas cosas tan envilecidas que se inventan los estados.
> 
> Quizás en unos meses compre alguna propiedad, aprovechando que lo inmobiliario al principio va a recibir un buen golpe porque el crédito será dirigido por los bancos a casi cualquier otra cosa. Pero después.. lo inmo será otra reserva de valor, y habrá que diversificar.



una idea increible para que te suban el ibi y toda clase de impuestos al terruño y al zulito


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Enhorabuena, particularmente a los que lleven "toda la puta vida" propagando las bondades de Bitcoin en este foro con particular mención a @Sr.Mojón . El juicio inexorable del tiempo os -nos- ha dado la razón.



Sigue habiendo mucha gente que insiste con la burbuja y la estafa piramidal. Esto ya corregirá y volverán a decir OOOOOH HA PINCHADO y eso, luego a la cueva.


----------



## KFJKLL (13 Mar 2021)

Abeja Asesina dijo:


> 2009 va a ser que no.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk



Entonces era 2010.


----------



## Dula (13 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Iros a cagar a otro hilo con vuestras mierdas sacacuartos para novatos avariciosos.



¡Vete tú a rebuznar a las cuadras!! ¡Pollino salvaje!! ¿Pero quién te piensas que eres, muerto de hambre???
¡Qué te den!!"


----------



## Roninn (13 Mar 2021)

Sisi, cuando baje a los 15k de rumanillo a llorar todos con vuestro dinero mágico del internet


----------



## calaminox (13 Mar 2021)

Yo tenía un precio y una idea temporal... Me parece que me voy a quedar corto.. Muy corto.. En precio...


----------



## calaminox (13 Mar 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sigue habiendo mucha gente que insiste con la burbuja y la estafa piramidal. Esto ya corregirá y volverán a decir OOOOOH HA PINCHADO y eso, luego a la cueva.



Mi cuñado hace 10 días.. Vende que esta bajando.. Interesante sobremesa mañana.. Jojo


----------



## Roninn (13 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Vete tú a rebuznar a las cuadras!! ¡Pollino salvaje!! ¿Pero quién te piensas que eres, muerto de hambre???
> ¡Qué te den!!"



Compra EOS,TRON,ADA y deja de dar por saco. Yo soy casi eth maximalista y en este hilo se habla de BTC.

Encima insultando al Sr.Mojon. Manda huevos, al ignore charo maleducada.


----------



## uhnitas (13 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Vete tú a rebuznar a las cuadras!! ¡Pollino salvaje!! ¿Pero quién te piensas que eres, muerto de hambre???
> ¡Qué te den!!"



Pues es uno que ha demostrado saber mucho más que tu y tener el respeto de este foro.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Mar 2021)

Ni IOTA ni ETH....Bitcoin...


----------



## Dula (13 Mar 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Pues es uno que ha demostrado saber mucho más que tu y tener el respeto de este foro.



Síii, síii... vamos, mandar a alguien a cagar es de un respeto y una educación digno de alabanza.


----------



## Pirro (13 Mar 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Compra EOS,TRON,ADA y deja de dar por saco. Yo soy casi eth maximalista y en este hilo se habla de BTC.
> 
> Encima insultando al Sr.Mojon. Manda huevos, al ignore charo maleducada.



Bueno, los de EOS siempre podrán decir EOSIO engañado


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Mar 2021)

*El Ministerio de Economía español propone la creación de un defensor del cliente financiero para asuntos relacionados con las criptomonedas*

Spanish Ministry of Economy Proposes to Create a Financial Customer Ombudsman for Crypto-Related Matters – Regulation Bitcoin News


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Mar 2021)

jajajajjaj. que risas

me metí yo en plena bajada con mis huevos ahí....

HODL betillas!


----------



## Pirro (13 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Economía español propone la creación de un defensor del cliente financiero para asuntos relacionados con las criptomonedas*
> 
> Spanish Ministry of Economy Proposes to Create a Financial Customer Ombudsman for Crypto-Related Matters – Regulation Bitcoin News



Ya empiezan las mamandurrias públicas a cuenta de Bitcoin.


----------



## tolomeo (13 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Síii, síii... vamos, mandar a alguien a cagar es de un respeto y una educación digno de alabanza.



El motivo es intentar no dispersar los hilos de
Bitcoin con temas de otras monedas. Te puedo asegurar que manteniendo los hilos lo más limpio posible y centrados en el tema se ayuda a mucha gente.
Sr mojón es un autoridad del foro en Bitcoin.
Como novata que eres, aprenderías más leyendo que escribiendo y guardando un poco la soberbia.


----------



## ruber et impius (13 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Economía español propone la creación de un defensor del cliente financiero para asuntos relacionados con las criptomonedas*
> 
> Spanish Ministry of Economy Proposes to Create a Financial Customer Ombudsman for Crypto-Related Matters – Regulation Bitcoin News



Ya me los imagino, palillo en boca, diciendo "Becario, métele un multón a los jefes de los bizcochos y los ezurrones y que vengan a demostrar que no son culpables, juas, juas".


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Mar 2021)

Sigue pumpeando, 60.666 $ jojojo.


----------



## Donald Draper (13 Mar 2021)

A partir de aquí una simple subida del 2% son 1.000 cholos muahhaha


----------



## INE (13 Mar 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Mi cuñado hace 10 días.. Vende que esta bajando.. Interesante sobremesa mañana.. Jojo



Definición de cuñado.


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 Mar 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Síii, síii... vamos, mandar a alguien a cagar es de un respeto y una educación digno de alabanza.



Tienes este otro hilo para el resto de criptos:

* Especulación con ALTCOINS V

Aquí intentamos que solo se hable de Bitcoin, así estamos mejor informados todos. Es probable que la forera no lo supiese, seamos comprensivos. Yo soy el primero que se ha cascado un off-topic alguna vez hablando del nivel de vida en Polonia por ejemplo que yo recuerde. Pero es que hablar de alt-coins en este hilo es un sacrilegio, es lo peor que se puede hacer, casi al nivel de hacer apología del 8M en el principal


----------



## Red Star (13 Mar 2021)

*61K sanos*


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2021)

Es que ahora, aunque pierda un 30%, se queda en 40k y sigue siendo un valor que hace un año parecía una fumada.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 Mar 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Mi cuñado hace 10 días.. Vende que esta bajando.. Interesante sobremesa mañana.. Jojo



También está la de "compraré cuando baje"


----------



## Edu.R (13 Mar 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> También está la de "compraré cuando baje"



Los míticos 95$ de Nico siguen presentes entre nosotros.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 Mar 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los míticos 95$ de Nico siguen presentes entre nosotros.



@Nico  La de pasta que habrá perdido gente del foro por hacerle caso a Nico.

Me acuerdo muy bien de ese Verano.


----------



## mr nobody (13 Mar 2021)

agarraos que la subida de 60k a 100k puede ser aun mas vertical que l reciente de 10k a 50k


----------



## golden graham (13 Mar 2021)

Señores empecemos a chuparnos las pollas esto va to the moon


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Mar 2021)

Yo tb creo que ahora las subidas van a ser mas rápidas. Simple % del valor. Cuanto mas valga mas valor cogerá.


----------



## Red Star (13 Mar 2021)

golden graham dijo:


> Señores empecemos a chuparnos las pollas esto va to the moon



De acuerdo, pero sin mariconeos, ¿eh?


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> agarraos que la subida de 60k a 100k puede ser aun mas vertical que l reciente de 10k a 50k



No es que sea más vertical. Es que son matemáticas.
De 60 a 100, hay un 66% de crecimiento posible.
De 10 a 50, era un 400%.

Si igualas el crecimiento de "10 a 50" a partir de ahora, BTC se iría a los 240.000


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Mar 2021)

estoy in love con mis BTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Mar 2021)

$61,114 ...y para arriba que le queda mecha!


----------



## calaminox (13 Mar 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> También está la de "compraré cuando baje"



Esta es real de cuando se entero de mi tema.. Todas las criptomonedas dependen de Bitcoin y de Facebook.. Opte por darle la razon


----------



## veismuler (13 Mar 2021)

Hasta estoy contento yo que apenas tengo...unos pocos satoshis...


----------



## Roninn (13 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> Definición de cuñado.



Lo jodido es que el cuñado de tu cuñado eres tú.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 Mar 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Esta es real de cuando se entero de mi tema.. Todas las criptomonedas dependen de Bitcoin y de Facebook.. Opte por darle la razon



Y lo de que "compraré cuando baje" me lo ha dicho mi señora Madre.


----------



## DEREC (13 Mar 2021)

Es el Bitcoin, que es machista.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2021)

veismuler dijo:


> Hasta estoy contento yo que apenas tengo...unos pocos satoshis...



Pues eres un ejemplo DE LO QUE HAY QUE HACER.
Si esto es una estafa ponzi, un timo piramidal, tulipanes negros o rojos, si los gobiernos no lo permiten, si no puedes comprar pan con btc....en cualquier caso, no habrás perdido mucho.

Pero ayyyy, cómo finalmente sea el futuro...tus pocos satoshis podrán mejorar tu vida sin duda.
Y además, podrás contar que participaste del cambio de paradigma.

La gente no es consciente del tremendo coste de oportunidad de no estar en BTC hoy.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 Mar 2021)

No hace falta nada de eso para tener Bitcoins. Yo se de mujeres que pasaban a fiat todo lo que recibian de bitcoins y ahora mismo están a 0.
El problema que tienen las mujeres es que son demasiado pragmáticas, si fuera por ellas todavía estaríamos en los árboles.


----------



## Josar (13 Mar 2021)

El bitcoin es machista, ahora vendrán los comunistas a quitártelos y regalárselos a ellas como justicia social por no haberlas dejado comprar


----------



## Seronoser (13 Mar 2021)

Josar dijo:


> El bitcoin es machista, ahora vendrán los comunistas a quitártelos y regalárselos a ellas como justicia social por no haberlas dejado comprar



Pues éste es otro ejemplo de lo bien que funciona BTC.
Si tu ahorro lo guardas en BTC, y llegan tiempos de separaciones, divorcios y juicios...jamás te robarán tu dinero las bigotudas con las que compartas tu vida.
Tu dinero no existe, o existe solo lo que tú quieras hacer creer que existe.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Mar 2021)

Porque las mujeres no necesitan de ninguna (cripto)moneda, ya nacieron con la huchita entre las piernas para hacerse con ellas...


----------



## Bimbo (13 Mar 2021)

Pasada la dura holdeada ahora empieza la lucha contra la comunistada que querra quedarse tus bitcoins
Recordad


----------



## Larsil (14 Mar 2021)

Lo curioso es que lo dices, y de algún modo lo estás afirmando; así que no se yo si podrías tener razón ;-P


----------



## Rauxa (14 Mar 2021)

Aquí el menda compró a 9.000 y vendió a 10.000 pensando que había hecho el negocio del siglo


----------



## Larsil (14 Mar 2021)

Tienen que empezar a poder usarse estas monedas, no en FIAT, en criptomonedas, y de ellas surgir comunidades enlazadas a la propia aplicación donde mercadear por ellas, algo así hace Good Dollars. Podríamos todos trabayar perfectamente si aceptáramos estas monedas cómo medio de pago por las comidas, que eso es algo que debería de pasar ya a medio plazo para empezar a revolucionar el sistema económicu. En 8 años podría ser esto.


----------



## ruber et impius (14 Mar 2021)

61.5K pumpin' up


----------



## ruber et impius (14 Mar 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los míticos 95$ de Nico siguen presentes entre nosotros.



El muro infranqueable de clapham


----------



## Red Star (14 Mar 2021)

Lo de Nico con los famosos 95$... eso debería estar penado con la silla eléctrica o algo así. La de peña que no se ha hecho MILLONARIA por hacerle caso al cuñado ese de la barra del bar... Pero más delito tiene lo de muchos bobiernos, que han estado metiendo FUD a saco a sus ciudadanos. Sí, a esos a los que atracan a base de impuestos confiscatorios. Mucha gente ha perdido la oportunidad de su vida por culpa de su bobierno. La mayor hijoputez de la historia perpetrada por los estados en contra del interés y bienestar de sus ciudadanos.

En fin, limpiemos nuestras lágrimas con billetes, que no merece la pena llorar porque la selección natural y la naturaleza sigan haciendo su trabajo.

Reitero mi agradecimiento a @remonster, @Sr.Mojón, @ninfireblade, @BlueArrow, @Filósofo Hardcore, @Pirro, etc, etc, etc, y todos los viejos foreros de este GRAN JILO, que han llevado a cabo una labor pedagógica admirable desmontando las subnormalidades de los nocoines y envidiosos durante tantos años y que, gracias a ella, han ayudado, seguramente, a que miles de esclavos se libren de las cadenas de la pobreza y de la carrera de la rata.


----------



## vpsn (14 Mar 2021)

Yo duermo tranquilo


----------



## MIP (14 Mar 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí el menda compró a 9.000 y vendió a 10.000 pensando que había hecho el negocio del siglo



Te traigo consuelo


----------



## Le Truhan (14 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Te traigo consuelo



Dios santo, que cosa más fuerte ahora tendría 85 millones de euros, que duro!


----------



## vacutator (14 Mar 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Dios santo, que cosa más fuerte ahora tendría 85 millones de euros, que duro!



No. Ahora no tendría nada en HODL porque gran parte la hubiera vendido a $100, otra pequeña a $1000, el gran resto lo habría perdido en Mt.Gox y en el 2018 vendería a $3000 9 de los 10 BTC que le quedaban 

Y el último BTC se lo quitaría en diciembre de 2020 por miedo a que no superase el ATH histórico


----------



## Foreto (14 Mar 2021)

Si q estamos en este fregao, pero no somos tan bocazas como tú.


----------



## Siena (14 Mar 2021)

Yo también soy mujer, más cerca de los 60 que de los 50 y me uno al agradecimiento a @remonster, @Sr.Mojón, @ninfireblade, @BlueArrow, @Filósofo Hardcore, @Pirro, etc, etc, etc, y todos los grandes foreros de este hilo.



Enviado desde mi moto g(7) power mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (14 Mar 2021)

Yo tambien soy mujer, mujer con rabo señor juez.

Ahora en serio, para la.mayoria de mujeres tod la tecnologia se resume en dar likes, darle a los caramelos del candy crush, hacer scroll en facebook, instagram y tinder.

practicamente la totalidad de mujeres que sepan algo de bitcoin son:

- novias o mujeres de algun hombre que este metido en el tema
- mujeres que han visto en las noticias que con un bitcoin te puedes comprar muchos zapatos caros


El resto sera un porcentaje ridiculo


----------



## Al-paquia (14 Mar 2021)

Quién es el bonico que suelta bitcoins con estas perspectivas,


Le Truhan dijo:


> Dios santo, que cosa más fuerte ahora tendría 85 millones de euros, que duro!



Para que alguien compre, alguien tiene que vender 

Quién será el próximo en vender? Cada vez se pone más complicado.


----------



## Al-paquia (14 Mar 2021)

Disonancia cognitiva.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Mar 2021)

en btc nadie está contento.

tendría que haber comprado más
no tendría que haber vendido...
que faena no haberlo descubierto antes

etc etc


----------



## Edu.R (14 Mar 2021)

A ver, si has hecho una inversión razonable (Por ejemplo, comprase 20 BTC a 300$ en 2013) y llega a 100.000$ y quieres vender la mitad... yo no lo veo mal. Con el FIAT (900.000€) a medio plazo estás cubierto y te quitas casi de trabajar. Y el resto te lo guardas.

Aquí nadie garantiza rentabilidades futuras ni que holdeando salgas de la carrera de la rata. Cada cual hace una inversión y ve cuando quiere plantarse o el riesgo que quiere tomar. HODL está muy bien, pero alomejor hay gente que tiene 50 años y dice... eh jefe, adios, me compro dos pisos en Madrid y a disfrutar lo que me queda (Por ejemplo).


----------



## tolomeo (14 Mar 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> en btc nadie está contento.
> 
> tendría que haber comprado más
> no tendría que haber vendido...
> ...



Yo soy del grupo 3, a día de hoy sería total


Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, si has hecho una inversión razonable (Por ejemplo, comprase 20 BTC a 300$ en 2013) y llega a 100.000$ y quieres vender la mitad... yo no lo veo mal. Con el FIAT (900.000€) a medio plazo estás cubierto y te quitas casi de trabajar. Y el resto te lo guardas.
> 
> Aquí nadie garantiza rentabilidades futuras ni que holdeando salgas de la carrera de la rata. Cada cual hace una inversión y ve cuando quiere plantarse o el riesgo que quiere tomar. HODL está muy bien, pero alomejor hay gente que tiene 50 años y dice... eh jefe, adios, me compro dos pisos en Madrid y a disfrutar lo que me queda (Por ejemplo).



Como se entere el chepas te los expropia


----------



## The Grasshopper (14 Mar 2021)

Tenemos a @Moonlighter entre nosotros y diría que es mujer y activa inversora.

yo mataría por saber cuánta pasta tiene @remonster en este momento. En Fiat seguro que hablamos de más de mil millones de euros.


----------



## Orriols (14 Mar 2021)

Estos días un buen amigo que se ha metido en el mundo me ha dicho que el subforo de criptomonedas de burbuja es muy flojo y la verdad que no le falta razón. Demasiada altcoin, mucho burbujeó y cachondeito, pero poco nivel.

Os animo a que entre todos mejoremos el subforo. Es una pena que Burbuja, que ha sido referente en tantas cosas, no lo esté siendo en este asunto para hablantes españoles.

Nos vemos por aquí!


----------



## Jibiri (14 Mar 2021)

Chavales os traigo un bombazo:

Si queréis ganar bitcoins gratis daos de alta en este enlace

Coinbase

Alabada sea vuestra wallet.


----------



## mr_nobody (14 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Estos días un buen amigo que se ha metido en el mundo me ha dicho que el subforo de criptomonedas de burbuja es muy flojo y la verdad que no le falta razón. Demasiada altcoin, mucho burbujeó y cachondeito, pero poco nivel.
> 
> Os animo a que entre todos mejoremos el subforo. Es una pena que Burbuja, que ha sido referente en tantas cosas, no lo esté siendo en este asunto para hablantes españoles.
> 
> Nos vemos por aquí!



q foro recomienda tu amigo? forocoches? reddit?


----------



## Orriols (14 Mar 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> q foro recomienda tu amigo? forocoches? reddit?



Reddit. Reconozco que yo leo más allí.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Reddit. Reconozco que yo leo más allí.



Y qué subforo tiene reddit en español sobre bitcoin?


----------



## burbuje (14 Mar 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Es el Bitcoin, que es machista.



Habrá que sacar una ley que obligue a minar y repartir entre las mujeres hasta alcanz el 50% de paridad


----------



## Cetero (14 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y qué subforo tiene reddit en español sobre bitcoin?



r/btces
Salió de aqui, pero está muerto.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2021)

Cetero dijo:


> r/btces
> Salió de aqui, pero está muerto.



Ya me imaginaba....


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Reddit. Reconozco que yo leo más allí.



Se ve que es un lugar para leer mucho y detallado sí...   

_"Curiosity80

6.600 USD y esto apagadísimo, ¿os habéis vuelto a burbuja o que pasa?"_


----------



## Orriols (14 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se ve que es un lugar para leer mucho y detallado sí...
> 
> _"Curiosity80
> 
> 6.600 USD y esto apagadísimo, ¿os habéis vuelto a burbuja o que pasa?"_



Me refería al subforo en inglés. Ni siquiera conocía el subforo en castellano...


----------



## vpsn (15 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Estos días un buen amigo que se ha metido en el mundo me ha dicho que el subforo de criptomonedas de burbuja es muy flojo y la verdad que no le falta razón. Demasiada altcoin, mucho burbujeó y cachondeito, pero poco nivel.
> 
> Os animo a que entre todos mejoremos el subforo. Es una pena que Burbuja, que ha sido referente en tantas cosas, no lo esté siendo en este asunto para hablantes españoles.
> 
> Nos vemos por aquí!



Estoy convencido de que tu y tu amigo vais a elevar el nivel a cotas inimaginables. El resto como solo hablamos un idioma tendremos que conformarnos con la informacion del foro y de la sexta.

Vaya pasando por el ignore subnormal.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Me refería al subforo en inglés. Ni siquiera conocía el subforo en castellano...




Insultas a los grandes aportadores del hilo, que han hecho valiosas aportaciones, minusvalorando el subforo, y el problema al final es que o eres imbécil o es que no sabes ni expresarte. ¿Y tú eres el que vas a darle calidad al foro?  

Repito pues, a ver si a la segunda sabes decirnos cuál es el referente PARA HABLANTES ESPAÑOLES de criptomonedas que tanto cacareas, según tus palabras: 
_"Os animo a que entre todos mejoremos el subforo. Es una pena que Burbuja, que ha sido referente en tantas cosas, no lo esté siendo en este asunto para hablantes españoles"_


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Mar 2021)

No recuerdo el nivel de Forocoches respecto a Bitcoin desde 2020... Pero decir que el nivel de Burbuja es flojo, es pa mear y no echar gota.

Vete a forocoins, o el otro que hay en español y es shitcoins x 1000.
Análisis técnico chustero para a fin de mes apostar qué shitcoin ha subido más...

Obviamente si comparas algunos de nuestros mensajes actuales con los primeros hilos, que aportan todo el peso y son las auténticas joyas, el nivel es difícil mantenerlo.

Es que hasta bitcointalk ahora mismo, por lo que leo y he preguntado, no está a ese "mismo nivel".

Si buscas avances criptográficos y debates LOT=TRUE o LOT=FALSE, o hablar de si la LN y nodos de Burbujeros pues creo que hay otro hilo antiguo también.

Si quieres hablar de exchanges descentralizados pues sota de espadas tiene un hilo cojonudo de bisq.

No sé macho, si te digo que tengo unos cuantos hilos con marcadores y uno de los mejores que es el de aplicaciones no monetarias de Sr Mojón todavía no me lo he terminado...

En fin.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (15 Mar 2021)

Sobre el foro reddit/btces, os cuento un poco lo que paso. Alla por el 2017 el hilo de burbuja de bitcoin se ha habia vuelto infumable debido al trolleo continuo de gente como reputin o nico. Muyuu abrio el hilo en reddit y nos hizo administradores a unos pocos de los historicos de aqui. Yo me lo curre bastante intentando postear noticias interesantes diariamente e incluso llegue a organizar un AMA con la gente de Rookstock el cual tuvo muy buena acogida.
Pero la falta de tiempo debido a un cambio de trabajo me impidio seguir mi actividad con la periodicidad deseada y poco a poco lo fui dando de lado.


----------



## vpsn (15 Mar 2021)

correccion sanota


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Mar 2021)

Los cagaplayas planean prohibir el minado, la tenencia y el intercambio de criptomonedas. He llegado a leer por ahí que, incluso, quieren meter hasta diez años a la sombra al que pillen con criptos.

Se ve que la caída viene por eso. Un país que hace escasamente dos años eliminó de la noche a la mañana los billetes de baja denominación condenando al hambre y a la desatención médica a la enorme proporción de sus ciudadanos no bancarizados y de menor poder adquisitivo, resulta que ahora prohibe las criptos para esclavizarlos todavía más.

Alucinante lo que la gente es capaz de tragar. Imagino que en cuestión de semanas el precio de elevará mucho en la India, tal y como está pasando también en Nigeria.


----------



## Red Star (15 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los cagaplayas planean prohibir el minado, la tenencia y el intercambio de criptomonedas. He llegado a leer por ahí que, incluso, quieren meter hasta diez años a la sombra al que pillen con criptos.
> 
> Se ve que la caída viene por eso. Un país que hace escasamente dos años eliminó de la noche a la mañana los billetes de baja denominación condenando al hambre y a la desatención médica a la enorme proporción de sus ciudadanos no bancarizados y de menor poder adquisitivo, resulta que ahora prohibe las criptos para esclavizarlos todavía más.
> 
> Alucinante lo que la gente es capaz de tragar. Imagino que en cuestión de semanas el precio de elevará mucho en la India, tal y como está pasando también en Nigeria.



También prohibieron la tenencia de más de cierta cantidad de HORO por persona, y realizaron redadas e incautaciones de HORO legítimamente hasta ese momento en manos de particulares. En La India es muy normal y tradicional que la gente ahorre en HORO y que las mujeres tengan muchas joyas de HORO puro de 24K a modo de bancolchón, que pasan a sus hijas como legado.

Parece que las élites quieren reducir la población de La India todo lo posible condenando a la indigencia a todos los que puedan allí para desmotivar que se sigan reproduciendo en grandes cantidades cagaplayiles.


----------



## _______ (15 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los cagaplayas planean prohibir el minado, la tenencia y el intercambio de criptomonedas. He llegado a leer por ahí que, incluso, quieren meter hasta diez años a la sombra al que pillen con criptos.
> 
> Se ve que la caída viene por eso. Un país que hace escasamente dos años eliminó de la noche a la mañana los billetes de baja denominación condenando al hambre y a la desatención médica a la enorme proporción de sus ciudadanos no bancarizados y de menor poder adquisitivo, resulta que ahora prohibe las criptos para esclavizarlos todavía más.
> 
> Alucinante lo que la gente es capaz de tragar. Imagino que en cuestión de semanas el precio de elevará mucho en la India, tal y como está pasando también en Nigeria.



esta historia ya nos la sabemos, ahora toca con india: FUD de libro


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> También prohibieron la tenencia de más de cierta cantidad de HORO por persona, y realizaron redadas e incautaciones de HORO legítimamente hasta ese momento en manos de particulares. En La India es muy normal y tradicional que la gente ahorre en HORO y que las mujeres tengan muchas joyas de HORO puro de 24K a modo de bancolchón, que pasan a sus hijas como legado.
> 
> Parece que las élites quieren reducir la población de La India todo lo posible condenando a la indigencia a todos los que puedan allí para desmotivar que se sigan reproduciendo en grandes cantidades cagaplayiles.



JOJOJO  

Recoge la patita, bocachancli...k hablas más del Gold k del Bitcoño y te se bé ya pezón y medio. Vaya preocupaciones más raras tenéis las digital élites, bró. Con los días de vino y rosas k tocaban tras acertar el heuromiyón...

No hay planetas nuevos petáos de Oro ni montañas de negritos minoyarios con puta media flexión ?  Venga...abre el enésimo hilo y suéltanos la siguiente dosis, k cada vez suben menos china del Rif y con la depre-plandemia andamos cortas de risas.

Éso sí...no te olvides de consolidar rikeza entre trolleo trolleo...o lo mismo te pilla el Reset en digital tanga, maifrén !

Ah!!!...y "ésosí2" : A PAGARRRR POR SU PRECIO, "HAMIJO" !!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2021)

Como empiecen en todos los paises igual se cargan al bitcoin.

India podría ser la primera gran economía en prohibir las criptomonedas


La coca tambien da mucho dinero pero la inmesa mayoria de las personas no piensan en comprarla por que saben que luego puede tocar carcel, logicamente el que se atreva pues si le sale bien se forra, por eso se ven a los narcos en las peliculas con los lambo y los casoplones.

Si empiezan a hacer esto el bitcoin va a morir.


----------



## bavech (15 Mar 2021)

Morirá una y mil veces más.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porestar (15 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como empiecen en todos los paises igual se cargan al bitcoin.
> 
> India podría ser la primera gran economía en prohibir las criptomonedas
> 
> ...



También pueden prohibir o devaluar el oro y forzarnos a venderlo o esconderlo para nuestros nietos. Pero va a dejarlo todo en fiat su puta madre.


----------



## barborico (15 Mar 2021)

say india ban bitcoin

pero el chino es reuters


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Mar 2021)

India es la putita de Estados Unidos.
Y puede ser que vengan más países a poner puertas al campo.

Reino Unido y Australia son candidatos.
Ya se sabe que en el país de los piratas originales están poniendo dificultades con los bancos.

Bitcoin holders barred from depositing profits in UK banks

Estando ahora Biden como títere, los del poder en la sombra quieren poner en marcha el enésimo plan de desprestigio. Pero no lo hacen directamente.
No hay más que ver las campañas a favor en la CNBC.

Bitcoin

Pero si mientras acumulan, el resto de países nos quedamos en la mierda, con FUD, silenciamiento y prohibiciones...

La verdad es que lo que hagan los indios me la pela, los cagaplayas están sentenciados a esa vida desde su nacimiento.

Pero aquí este año desde el BCE y desde la UE van a intentar regular bitcoin, como buenos marxistas.

ECB's Lagarde calls for regulating Bitcoin's "funny business"

Estoy esperando a una nueva noticia inventada estilo Silk Road.

El FUD contra el PoW y la "contaminación" de minar bitcoin es tan absurda que ni merece la pena entrar al trapo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> También pueden prohibir o devaluar el oro y forzarnos a venderlo o esconderlo para nuestros nietos. Pero va a dejarlo todo en fiat su puta madre.



Pero el oro siempre puedo ir a mitad del monte y esconderlo, esto se hacia desde tiempos inmemoriables y por eso siguen apareciendo tesoros hoy en dia, mas de los que no nos enteramos, vi una noticia por ejemplo hace un par de años de una casa por el albaicin en donde salio un tesoro de dinares de oro arabes.

El oro puedes esconderlo a la espera de tiempos mejores, incluso como dicen algunos aunque sea para sus nietos.

Pero el bitcoin, no se........... no me veo escondiendo un pen debajo de tierra.

Esto de la India era algo que esperaba pasara a nivel de todos los paises, si no lo han empezado a hacer antes debe de haber razones importantes que ni sabemos.

En algunos paises hay leyes para que no hagas tu propia moneda, en esos paises quizas en estos momentos puedes comprar y vender plata pero no puedes hacer tu propia moneda de plata para comerciar con ella, aunque valga lo mismo que el trozo de plata, seguramente en este momento de la historia hay mas manga ancha con todo esto pero en cuanto quieran apretar tornillos sera muy dificil comerciar con nada sin que puedas tener algun problemilla.

Bueno veremos a ver en que acaba todo esto.

A mi me viene bastante bien que despeñen todo esto y haya una correccion gorda o incluso una caida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> India es la putita de Estados Unidos.
> Y puede ser que vengan más países a poner puertas al campo.
> 
> Reino Unido y Australia son candidatos.
> ...




Lo de la india puede afectar mas al precio ? puede tumbar bitcoin al menos a la mitad de su valor actual o apenas se va a notar ? que piensas ?


----------



## Maxos (15 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero el oro siempre puedo ir a mitad del monte y esconderlo, esto se hacia desde tiempos inmemoriables y por eso siguen apareciendo tesoros hoy en dia, mas de los que no nos enteramos, vi una noticia por ejemplo hace un par de años de una casa por el albaicin en donde salio un tesoro de dinares de oro arabes.
> 
> El oro puedes esconderlo a la espera de tiempos mejores, incluso como dicen algunos aunque sea para sus nietos.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin no necesitas esconderlo, con saber 12 palabras te basta.
En EEUU prohibieron la tenencia de oro, y el precio se disparó. Como los países en los que han prohibido Bitcoin.


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Estoy esperando a una nueva noticia inventada estilo Silk Road.



Pos ná...por si te vale...




Aunke imo, toda publi es wena mientras te tenga en el candelabro ( más si lo jugoso son los cruces de montaña rusa ) ...pero wé, allákadakualo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo de la india puede afectar mas al precio ? puede tumbar bitcoin al menos a la mitad de su valor actual o apenas se va a notar ? que piensas ?



Solo lo de la India, podría ser aprovechado para una de las famosas correcciones del 20-30% en esta subida parabólica. No veo motivo para entrar en pánico. Lo que puede ser es que alguien esté interesado en mover el árbol y comprar barato

Si con el FUD de China, se siguió adelante...

Bitcoin Dropped After China FUD—Analyst Explains Why It's a Nonissue | Headlines | News | CoinMarketCap







¿Una bajada del 80%?
Pues nos veríamos en $12000. Una ganga sabiendo lo que se va a imprimir.


----------



## Porestar (15 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero el oro siempre puedo ir a mitad del monte y esconderlo, esto se hacia desde tiempos inmemoriables y por eso siguen apareciendo tesoros hoy en dia, mas de los que no nos enteramos, vi una noticia por ejemplo hace un par de años de una casa por el albaicin en donde salio un tesoro de dinares de oro arabes.
> 
> El oro puedes esconderlo a la espera de tiempos mejores, incluso como dicen algunos aunque sea para sus nietos.
> 
> ...



Pero hay que contemplar todos los escenarios, por eso hay que tener oro, btc, plomo y pólvora, plata, latas, cuentas corrientes dentro y fuera, efectivo...

Bueno y la semilla la puedes esconder grabada en acero inoxidable, aunque si hay wue recurrir vaceso seguramente no vuelva a valer nada.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Pos ná...por si te vale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gordo del BIS, las CBDCs y Ripple.
Va a reventar.







Edit:
Les hago seguimiento en estos dos hilos... 

¿Por qué Ripple, XRP... Todavía no están acabados? CBDCs, Yuan Digital, ISO20022. Es parte del NWO

Los Bancos Centrales saben que todo va a colapsar. ISO20022. Blockchain. Ripple.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El gordo del BIS, las CBDCs y Ripple.
> Va a reventar.
> 
> 
> ...





Es lo unico bueno de no tener millones y millones por haber comprado bitcoin.

Igual estaba enterrado de algun ataque por azucar o con las piernas cortadas por diabetico, teniendo esos millones seguramente estaria tumbado en un castillo lleno de chortinas trayendome helado de chocolate y diversos dulces todo el puto dia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero hay que contemplar todos los escenarios, por eso hay que tener oro, btc, plomo y pólvora, plata, latas, cuentas corrientes dentro y fuera, efectivo...
> 
> Bueno y la semilla la puedes esconder grabada en acero inoxidable, aunque si hay wue recurrir vaceso seguramente no vuelva a valer nada.




Cada vez mas tiene pinta de que las latillas van a ser la apuesta ganadora y por cuatro duros, seguramente me pegue un duchazo y me vaya a comprar algo, los lunes estoy trayendome reservas para la futura hambruna mundial.

Que pena, el otro dia me enseñaron una casa señorial con miles de metros de tierras muy buenas, la habian vendido muy por debajo de su valor con la crisis esta del coronavirus, habiendo comprado unos cuantos bitcoin hace años cuando no valian nada podriamos haber comprado ciudades enteras.

El oro no me ha dado acceso a nada de esto, si a caso si me ha puesto un poco mas facil comprar algun activo inmobiliario pero ni mucho menos al nivel de esa casa con esas tierras que no alcanzaba la vista a ver el final, todo vendido por 700.000 euros, antes de la pandemia estuvieron pidiendo 2 millones de euros.


----------



## Porestar (15 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cada vez mas tiene pinta de que las latillas van a ser la apuesta ganadora y por cuatro duros, seguramente me pegue un duchazo y me vaya a comprar algo, los lunes estoy trayendome reservas para la futura hambruna mundial.
> 
> Que pena, el otro dia me enseñaron una casa señorial con miles de metros de tierras muy buenas, la habian vendido muy por debajo de su valor con la crisis esta del coronavirus, habiendo comprado unos cuantos bitcoin hace años cuando no valian nada podriamos haber comprado ciudades enteras.
> 
> El oro no me ha dado acceso a nada de esto, si a caso si me ha puesto un poco mas facil comprar algun activo inmobiliario pero ni mucho menos al nivel de esa casa con esas tierras que no alcanzaba la vista a ver el final, todo vendido por 700.000 euros, antes de la pandemia estuvieron pidiendo 2 millones de euros.



Lo malo que le veo a las tierras es que te atan a este país decadente, pero bueno, tú que estás forrado te lo puedes permitir.

Yo también tengo que almacenar más comida esta semana, a saber qué coño está pasando para que el moños haya dejado la vicepresidencia.

Quizás los satoshis acaben subiendo tanto que acaben siendo utilizados como unidad y por poco bitcoin que tengamos nos haga un buen apaño aunque entráramos tarde. O reviente pero el oro se convierta en patrón en China. A saber.


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Bitcoin no necesitas esconderlo, con saber 12 palabras te basta.
> En EEUU prohibieron la tenencia de oro, y el precio se disparó. Como los países en los que han prohibido Bitcoin.



Joder...sus habeis zampáo la churri-promo de "oro digital" hasta la glotis, manda kojonex ! BTC es una cosa, el Oro, otra. Y párrafo nuevo, maifrén.

El Oro sólo necesita un palabro como barrera de acceso a la Rikeza Soberana y particular : "Chúpamela!". ( Isi tu rimémba, bró ).

No necesita ni contraparte para expresar ( k no "representar" ) Rikeza : recrea un sistema monetario en sí mismo, millones de ellos simultáneos de hecho , tantos como propietarios, y lo hace con sólo mostrarse, aunke sea a su propio poseedor en un ejercicio privado. Es la pura ya no descentralización, sino autonomía y privacidá integral de Rikeza , ni necesita sikiera un intercambio económico entre partes para existir ni mucho menos para dar fe de sí mismo, por lo k la contraparte es un escenario - y problema- precipitado y de segundo grado ( y no hablemos ya de certificaciones de terceros , digitales , regulatorias o de parte de cualkier otro invitado necesario a la fiesta para la anhelada expresión de Rikeza ...y ej k 3 , son multitú, demasiadas manos pa´nada weno ).

El primer escenario es la pura expresión de VALOR.

El Oro sólo hace bien una cosa : Ser ELEMENTAL . Hasta la puta síntesis atómica...o sea , insuperable. Y como Reserva de Valor, indestructible ( k es el único nivel aceptable en un standard de Reserva de Valor global , nada frágil puede serlo y arriesgar la estabilidá de ese Standard y la Rikeza k contenga , ésa es la parida del milenio para pipiolos dogmáticos ) . Y todo lo k sofistikes, por más cualidades k genere ( el mismo churri-fiat tiene varias cualidades más k el Oro, el BTC, decenas o cientos ) sólo se alejará más de la Rikeza ESENCIAL.

Échale un galgo ( o un Kastuzo, me la pela ).


En fin...//End oxtópik ( ...siempre k "End chorradas" , por supuestón ).


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El gordo del BIS, las CBDCs y Ripple.
> Va a reventar.
> 
> 
> ...




Las CBDC son fiat infinito para seguir la juerga Kastuza ad eternum. Con Sherlock Holmes dentro, éso sí. Ése es el cambio de paradigma...el resto, ruido, sobre todo a estas alturas de la pinícula donde la confusión es Oro puro ( sorry, dinero ).

Una Reserva de Valor efectiva no debería tenerles el menor temor. Al contrario, necesitan una , ESTABLE, para pivotar el chanchullo en torno a ella y expresar valor ( la Rikeza Real del resto de activos )...si no, todo se keda en un juergón de numeritos sin fin ...ni , ké putada! , sentido.

Si estás seguro de k BTC es esa Reserva de Valor, enhorawena y duerme trankilo. Simple.


----------



## Beborn (15 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que esta mini-correccion ya ha terminado.

Esta haciendo el suelo lentamente en el entorno de los $56k y en cualquier momento, quizas si la bolsa se comporta (si, mucho que nos pese aun hay una cierta correlacion) o con alguna noticia buena relacionada con el BTC por pequenya que sea, saldra para arriba disparada como un cohete destruyendo con furia porcina los cortos que hayan colocado con lo de la noticia de la India.

Yo, por supuesto, he pillado mas en estas mini rebajas.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los cagaplayas planean prohibir el minado, la tenencia y el intercambio de criptomonedas. He llegado a leer por ahí que, incluso, quieren meter hasta diez años a la sombra al que pillen con criptos.
> 
> Se ve que la caída viene por eso. Un país que hace escasamente dos años eliminó de la noche a la mañana los billetes de baja denominación condenando al hambre y a la desatención médica a la enorme proporción de sus ciudadanos no bancarizados y de menor poder adquisitivo, resulta que ahora prohibe las criptos para esclavizarlos todavía más.
> 
> Alucinante lo que la gente es capaz de tragar. Imagino que en cuestión de semanas el precio de elevará mucho en la India, tal y como está pasando también en Nigeria.



Exacto.


Imaginad que la cocaina es legal, y por tanto, barata.
Y ahora imaginad que la prohiben, y que tienes 20 kilos.

¿Sabéis a cuanto se vende el gramo?


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2021)

Iran's New Crypto Law Requires Miners to Sell Bitcoin Directly to Central Bank to Fund Imports – Regulation Bitcoin News

*Iran's New Crypto Law Requires Miners to Sell Bitcoin Directly to Central Bank to Fund Imports*






*Iran has reportedly revised the country’s cryptocurrency regulation to require licensed bitcoin miners to sell their coins directly to the central bank for use to fund imports.*

*Iran’s Revised Crypto Law*
The Iranian government has amended its cryptocurrency regulation to enable the country’s central bank to fund imports with bitcoin legally mined in the country, the government-controlled IRNA news agency reported on Saturday. Iranian publication Financial Tribune conveyed:



> The measure proposed by the Central Bank of Iran [CBI] and the Ministry of Energy requires licensed cryptominers to sell the coins they mine directly to the CBI.



“The Ministry of Energy is tasked with defining a ceiling for output of authorized crypto units subject to the energy consumed by each unit. Miners’ output should not exceed the ceiling,” the publication added, noting that the central bank will soon announce details of the new law.

Mostafa Rajabi Mashhadi, deputy head of Iran’s Power Generation, Distribution, and Transmission Company (Tavanir) and the spokesperson for the power industry, confirmed that “These cryptocurrencies can be exchanged according to the regulations set by the central bank,” Mehr news agency quoted him as saying.

Presstv, an Iranian state-owned news and documentary network affiliated with the Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB), explained: “The miners are supposed to supply the original cryptocurrency directly and within the authorized limit to the channels introduced by the CBI … The legal cap for the amount of cryptocurrency for each miner would be determined by the level of the subsidized energy used for mining and based on instructions published by the Ministry of the Energy.”



Cryptocurrency analyst Alireza Shamkhi told ISNA news agency that the new law is vague and ambiguous. For example, it does not state how the central bank will price cryptocurrencies or the exchange rate between dollars and rials. Previously, miners could exchange their cryptocurrencies for dollars, rials, or other currencies at market prices. He added that the requirement for miners to report their output to the central bank is not seen in other industries, concluding that the new law will likely reduce the industry’s attractiveness and significantly lower miners’ profit margin.

Iran has issued over 1,000 licenses to crypto miners, including one to the Turkish bitcoin mining giant Iminer. Power plants in Iran are allowed to mine cryptocurrencies and bitcoin miners have been granted exclusive access to electricity generated from three of them. Meanwhile, over a thousand illegal bitcoin miners have been shut down.


----------



## mr nobody (15 Mar 2021)

No quiero ser aguafiestas pero me da a mi que cada vez va a ser mas duro hacer hodl. Solo las manos fuertes van a tener premio.


----------



## Orriols (15 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Insultas a los grandes aportadores del hilo, que han hecho valiosas aportaciones, minusvalorando el subforo, y el problema al final es que o eres imbécil o es que no sabes ni expresarte. ¿Y tú eres el que vas a darle calidad al foro?
> 
> Repito pues, a ver si a la segunda sabes decirnos cuál es el referente PARA HABLANTES ESPAÑOLES de criptomonedas que tanto cacareas, según tus palabras:
> _"Os animo a que entre todos mejoremos el subforo. Es una pena que Burbuja, que ha sido referente en tantas cosas, no lo esté siendo en este asunto para hablantes españoles"_



Todo lo contrario. Admiro a los que han hecho algunas de las mejores informaciones que he leído y lamento mucho si alguno se ha ofendido. Gracias a burbuja conocí hace casi una década el bitcoin, recuerdo perfectamente la noche que me quedé leyendo hasta la madrugada.

Simplemente, mi experiencia los últimos meses en el subforo no ha sido muy buena y estaba animando a la gente a que colaborase, empezando por mí. No me refería a que hubiese otro foro referente, sólo hacía notar que hablantes españoles se iban a otros foros y que era una pena, nada más.

Lo dicho, nos vemos por aquí. No pretendía ofender a nadie ni dar lecciones de nada, pretendía presentarme y animaros, la verdad. Lamento que me hayáis malinterpretado.


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (15 Mar 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> No quiero ser aguafiestas pero me da a mi que cada vez va a ser mas duro hacer hodl. Solo las manos fuertes van a tener premio.



Con hacienda esperándote para meterte la clavada, mejor que hagas hodl.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> 
> Imaginad que la cocaina es legal, y por tanto, barata.
> ...



No es el mismo caso, hay cosas que pueden subir si hay excased y cosas que pueden bajar por que dara igual tener o no tener.

Si prohiben bitcoin con penas de carcel bajaria infinitamente.

Hace años prohibieron la entrada de pajaros de paises tropicales por la gripe aviar, que es lo que paso en este caso que los pajaros que quedaron o los que van metiendo furtivos por ejemplo canario mozambique de 6 euros a 100 euros ahora, negrito de bolivia de 20 euros a mas de 250 euros puede costar ahora uno, asi muchos casos.......... pero aqui es por que hay criadores que los quieren y pagan lo que haga falta, ademas no hay carcel para el que los tenga y si cria puede revender a precios caros, lo que esta prohibido es traer de paises de fuera no criar los que ya tenemos aqui.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2021)

Michael J. Saylor dijo:


> Con hacienda esperándote para meterte la clavada, mejor que hagas hodl.



Pues es un motivo, varios amigos que tienen unos miles de euros tampoco demasiado no quieren pasarlo a euros para ahorrarse follones y lios.

Estuve hablando la semana pasada con uno al que le tangaron mas de 100.000 euros por que instalo un monedero cuyo control pertenecia a otra persona, me dijo que iba a ser terrible el follon que iba a tener con hacienda cuando tuviera que demostrar que verdaderamente le habian robado todo.


----------



## Larsil (16 Mar 2021)

¿Y cuando minemos todos los Bitcoins qué va a a ser? ¿Se estabilizará el precio? ¿Bajará? ¿Desaparecerá la moneda? Veo a todo a aquel país que no acepte nada de las criptomonedas en general cómo la Alemania Nacionalsocialista.


----------



## vpsn (16 Mar 2021)

Son correcciones sanotas, indoloras, sin efectos secundarios.
Mensaje patrocinado por Astrazeneca


----------



## Orriols (16 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Y cuando minemos todos los Bitcoins qué va a a ser? ¿Se estabilizará el precio? ¿Bajará? ¿Desaparecerá la moneda? Veo a todo a aquel país que no acepte nada de las criptomonedas en general cómo la Alemania Nacionalsocialista.



Cuando se minen todos los bitcoins, los mineros continuarán recibiendo retribución por validar las transacciones. Para entonces se espera que el valor del bitcoin sea suficiente como para incentivar que los mineros sigan existiendo.
Lo lógico es que cuando se acabe el minado de bitcoins el precio ascienda por su carácter escaso.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Mar 2021)

Si estas son las correcciones más duras que nos tenemos que tragar, pues adelante.

Hay muchos paises que han "prohibido" el BTC y ya véis lo que ha acabado pasando.

Y "demostrar" cosas con el BTC es un poco difícil muchas veces.

La gente que lleva metida en esto un tiempo, sabe que esas cosas son cortinas de humo. Para los novatos puede ser disuasorio, y alomejor va por ahi. Que el pueblo llano no se meta, mientras el Gobierno Indio se compra 1000 BTC. Win-win de manual.

Seguimos para Bingo.


----------



## landlady (16 Mar 2021)

Vadeande mágico habla de destrucción creativa.

Estamos viviendo un cambio de modelo. Algunos opinan que porque ya se ha llegado al límite de extracción de crudo. ¿Si es cierto dónde quedará el BTC en un entorno de escasez de materias primas?


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Mar 2021)

landlady dijo:


> Vadeande mágico habla de destrucción creativa.
> 
> Estamos viviendo un cambio de modelo. Algunos opinan que porque ya se ha llegado al límite de extracción de crudo. ¿Si es cierto dónde quedará el BTC en un entorno de escasez de materias primas?



Bitcoin no va a desaparecer por mucho que lo intenten.
En el supuesto caso de que Elon Musk y Jeff Bezos logren sus objetivos con la malla de satélites para 2026 ó 2030, los pagos con Bitcoin se podrían hacer fácilmente desde cualquier parte del mundo. Por no hablar del proyecto de Blockstream, que ya es una realidad (no necesitas conexión a internet) y sigue con mejoras.

Blockstream Satellite: Bitcoin blockchain broadcasts

La extracción de crudo, si es que llegásemos a su límite, no supone nada para Bitcoin. Es más, un argumento a favor de Bitcoin es que no depende de ello.

Informe: el 76% de los mineros de criptomonedas utilizan energías renovables como parte de su suministro

Otro argumento muy futurista y que obviamente no voy a discutir con los terraplanistas, es el hecho de que si algún día se llega a Marte y se establece una colonia, o en otro planeta random, ¿cón qué se harían los intercambios y los pagos? ¿Con cantidades ingentes de monedas de oro que tendrían que transportarse desde la Tierra? ¿Nos pondríamos a minar allí oro para dedicarlo a transacciones cuando quizás sea más útil en industria?

Ya sé que vendrá el típico que dirá "ejke eso lo harán con su moneda centralizadaaaa". El que siga creyendo que eso acabará con Bitcoin, es que todavía no ha aprendido nada.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Mar 2021)

El programa completo es recomendable, pero hablando de combustibles fósiles, gasto energético y bitcoin, en la segunda parte del programa.



Lo siento por los progres ecologistas (no), pero la ciencia avanza sin vosotros.
Los ecologistas son lo peor que ha podido surgir de la ecología, son como un mal hard fork de bitcoin.




edit: que nunca os confundan a un ecólogo con un ecologista.


----------



## _______ (16 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El programa completo es recomendable, pero hablando de combustibles fósiles, gasto energético y bitcoin, en la segunda parte del programa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miguel Anxo Bastos - El factor tierra y la teoría economómica austríaca


factor tierra

para todos los ecologetas de carton malthusianos-eugenistas tironucables, seguidores de kill gates klaus cabez huevo etc


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Miguel Anxo Bastos - El factor tierra y la teoría economómica austríaca
> 
> 
> factor tierra
> ...



Siempre recomiendo a Ramón Margalef. Uno de los padres de la ecología.


----------



## MIP (16 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Otro argumento muy futurista y que obviamente no voy a discutir con los terraplanistas, es el hecho de que si algún día se llega a Marte y se establece una colonia, o en otro planeta random, ¿cón qué se harían los intercambios y los pagos? ¿Con cantidades ingentes de monedas de oro que tendrían que transportarse desde la Tierra? ¿Nos pondríamos a minar allí oro para dedicarlo a transacciones cuando quizás sea más útil en industria?
> 
> Ya sé que vendrá el típico que dirá "ejke eso lo harán con su moneda centralizadaaaa". El que siga creyendo que eso acabará con Bitcoin, es que todavía no ha aprendido nada.



Lo de Marte me lleva dando vueltas en la cabeza desde hace un tiempo, porque la distancia física entre los dos planetas haría inviable la sincronización descentralizada de la línea temporal, que es una de las premisas básicas del consenso de Bitcoin. 

Dicho con un ejemplo muy rápido, si un minero en la Tierra emite un bloque con una determinada prueba de trabajo, y en el momento un minero de Marte emite otro bloque en la misma altura pero con mayor prueba de trabajo, el segmento terrícola de la red tardaría como mínimo 2 horas en darse cuenta y para entonces ya se habrán minado unos 12 bloques adicionales, lo cual haría aún más complicado todo, porque lo normal sería comprobar la prueba de trabajo total de esos 12 bloques con la del segmento de red marciano, viajando de nuevo otras 2h...

Habría que buscar una solución, por ejemplo pasar el consenso a uno basado en minado mixto (merged mining) o mantener dos cadenas, una en cada planeta, pero habilitando una operación de “atomic swap” para hacer una transacción “interplanetaria” entre cadenas.


----------



## _______ (16 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Siempre recomiendo a Ramón Margalef. Uno de los padres de la ecología.





MIP dijo:


> Lo de Marte me lleva dando vueltas en la cabeza desde hace un tiempo, porque la distancia física entre los dos planetas haría inviable la sincronización descentralizada de la línea temporal, que es una de las premisas básicas del consenso de Bitcoin.
> 
> Dicho con un ejemplo muy rápido, si un minero en la Tierra emite un bloque con una determinada prueba de trabajo, y en el momento un minero de Marte emite otro bloque en la misma altura pero con mayor prueba de trabajo, el segmento terrícola de la red tardaría como mínimo 2 horas en darse cuenta y para entonces ya se habrán minado unos 12 bloques adicionales, lo cual haría aún más complicado todo, porque lo normal sería comprobar la prueba de trabajo total de esos 12 bloques con la del segmento de red marciano, viajando de nuevo otras 2h...
> 
> Habría que buscar una solución, por ejemplo pasar el consenso a uno basado en minado mixto (merged mining) o mantener dos cadenas, una en cada planeta, pero habilitando una operación de “atomic swap” para hacer una transacción “interplanetaria” entre cadenas.



con lo de marte y el fake espacio SOIS IGUAL QUE LAS FEMINISTAS, LOS DE BITCOIN ES UNA ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL O LOS DE LOS BOZALES

No teneis ninguna explicacion a innumerables eviddncias de que la tierra globo es un timo como el FIAT ( de hecho toda la NASA que no es mas que hollyqood es una estafa financiada con la impresora) 

Actornautas colgados de cables borrados por CGI, (hay innumerables videos oficiales de la NASA de esto) horizonte plano a cualquier altura incluido a 250mil metros de altura, trayectos de vuelos rarisimos que casualmente son trayectos rectos en la tierra plana, ratas en el motor de spacex, y millones de evidencias

NO HAY ESPACIO EXTERIOR, ES UN SCAM MONTADO POR LOS DUEÑOS DE LA IMPRESORA

DESPERTRAD DE UNA PUTA VEZ


----------



## landlady (16 Mar 2021)

Las renovables son petróleo quemado en diferido, sin petróleo no hay renovables.

Tanto Miguel Anxo Bastos como Saifedean Ammous se encargan de tirar por tierra el malthusianismo y el peakoilismo (ahí está el foro transicionestructural medio abandonado), pero con la plandemia parece que están metiendo el acelerador a contener el consumo de petróleo (fin del turismo, teletrabajo, vacunas trombosianas, etc.), de modo que ¿es posible que estemos a las puertas de una escasez energética (real o inducida)?


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> con lo de marte y el fake espacio SOIS IGUAL QUE LAS FEMINISTAS, LOS DE BITCOIN ES UNA ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL O LOS DE LOS BOZALES
> 
> No teneis ninguna explicacion a innumerables eviddncias de que la tierra globo es un timo como el FIAT ( de hecho toda la NASA que no es mas que hollyqood es una estafa financiada con la impresora)
> 
> ...



No me verás enseñando la polla defendiendo la existencia de Marte. De igual nada, el marxismo para ti


----------



## _______ (16 Mar 2021)

landlady dijo:


> Las renovables son petróleo quemado en diferido, sin petróleo no hay renovables.
> 
> Tanto Miguel Anxo Bastos como Saifedean Ammous se encargan de tirar por tierra el malthusianismo y el peakoilismo (ahí está el foro transicionestructural medio abandonado), pero con la plandemia parece que están metiendo el acelerador a contener el consumo de petróleo (fin del turismo, teletrabajo, vacunas trombosianas, etc.), de modo que ¿es posible que estemos a las puertas de una escasez energética (real o inducida)?



mira chata lo que va a haber es una enorme transferencia de riqueza de todos los que se quedaran sin criptomonedas a los pocos que las posean en grandes cantidades, COMO TU COMPRENDERAS LO DEL PEAK PIL Y ESCASEZ ENERGETICA para los que tienen guita sera una telenovela graciosa de la tele, se ducharan con agua caliente o mejor aun se bañaran dos veces al dia, iran con su jeep de 20 litros de gasolina cada 100 km, cogeran vuelos privados etc etc...

ES LA ECONOMIA IDIOTAS


----------



## Maxos (16 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Lo de Marte me lleva dando vueltas en la cabeza desde hace un tiempo, porque la distancia física entre los dos planetas haría inviable la sincronización descentralizada de la línea temporal, que es una de las premisas básicas del consenso de Bitcoin.
> 
> Dicho con un ejemplo muy rápido, si un minero en la Tierra emite un bloque con una determinada prueba de trabajo, y en el momento un minero de Marte emite otro bloque en la misma altura pero con mayor prueba de trabajo, el segmento terrícola de la red tardaría como mínimo 2 horas en darse cuenta y para entonces ya se habrán minado unos 12 bloques adicionales, lo cual haría aún más complicado todo, porque lo normal sería comprobar la prueba de trabajo total de esos 12 bloques con la del segmento de red marciano, viajando de nuevo otras 2h...
> 
> Habría que buscar una solución, por ejemplo pasar el consenso a uno basado en minado mixto (merged mining) o mantener dos cadenas, una en cada planeta, pero habilitando una operación de “atomic swap” para hacer una transacción “interplanetaria” entre cadenas.



Si fuera el caso, el planeta con mayor hashrate monopolizaría la blockchain de Bitcoin, ya que siempre sería la cadena con mayor prueba de trabajo. Siempre que se sincronizara seguiría con la cadena de ese planeta.
Aunque tiene sentido lo de que cada planeta tenga su blockchain, se podría usar para atacar a otros planetas. Les tumbarías las transacciones de varias horas, y aunque hagan un fork, podrías hacerlo repetidamente para dejar su blockchain inutilizable. Incluso sin querer atacarlos, simplemente que sea más rentable minar su moneda. ¿La solución sería un mixto de POW + POS?

Esto quizá provocaría que toda comunicación interplanetaria pasara filtros que impidieran operar con su blockchain.

¿Es Bitcoin eficaz a escala interplanetaria?
Aún queda mucho, ya que no es solo colonizar, sino construir sociedades desligadas de la Tierra. En ese momento quizá exista un tipo de dinero mejor.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Si fuera el caso, el planeta con mayor hashrate monopolizaría la blockchain de Bitcoin, ya que siempre sería la cadena con mayor prueba de trabajo. Siempre que se sincronizara seguiría con la cadena de ese planeta.
> Aunque tiene sentido lo de que cada planeta tenga su blockchain, se podría usar para atacar a otros planetas. Les tumbarías las transacciones de varias horas, y aunque hagan un fork, podrías hacerlo repetidamente para dejar su blockchain inutilizable. Incluso sin querer atacarlos, simplemente que sea más rentable minar su moneda. ¿La solución sería un mixto de POW + POS?
> 
> Esto quizá provocaría que toda comunicación interplanetaria pasara filtros que impidieran operar con su blockchain.
> ...




¿Qué opináis de una sidechain estilo Liquid?


----------



## Maxos (16 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de una sidechain estilo Liquid?



Sigue dependiendo de la cadena principal.
Funcionaría en las primeras fases de colonización, pero si Marte se quiere independizar de la Tierra no valdría, no creo que quisieran operar con una moneda que solo puede minar la Tierra.
Pero para que se llegue a esto (si se llega) quizá ya se ha inventado el dinero cuántico.


----------



## MIP (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Si fuera el caso, el planeta con mayor hashrate monopolizaría la blockchain de Bitcoin, ya que siempre sería la cadena con mayor prueba de trabajo. Siempre que se sincronizara seguiría con la cadena de ese planeta.



No sería posible por las horas de diferencia en la comunicación, salvo que se cambie el consenso y se permita una tolerancia muy variable en la línea de tiempo. 

Por ejemplo la moneda Verge tenia esa tolerancia puesta a un valor elevado y entre eso y que el algoritmo adaptativo de cálculo de dificultad DWG era extremadamente sensible a este parámetro, acabaron sufriendo un ataque de 51% del carajo, con una reorganización de 540000 bloques (200 dias) 

Timestamp Attacks · Issue #30 · zawy12/difficulty-algorithms

Asi que salvo que alguien invente algo genial que no creo, la mejor solución apuntaría a dos cadenas planetarias pero con BTC intercambiables. Por ej la cadena de Marte solamente podría tener los BTC transferidos desde la cadena terrícola “oficial”, como si fuera una side chain.


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Mar 2021)

Más contenido educativo actual. 

Esta vez dando un repaso a la manipulación de los datos de inflación y del IPC.

Volviendo a poner de manifiesto que bitcoin es dinero duro y que le sigue comiendo la tostada al oro.

Y para finalizar, unos recaditos a los ethereans y a Vitalik.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Sigue dependiendo de la cadena principal.
> Funcionaría en las primeras fases de colonización, pero si Marte se quiere independizar de la Tierra no valdría, no creo que quisieran operar con una moneda que solo puede minar la Tierra.
> Pero para que se llegue a esto (si se llega) quizá ya se ha inventado el dinero cuántico.



Dinero cuántico, no sé si lo inventarán algún día, pero tengo claro que el dinero Schroedinger ya lo han inventado los argentinos. Ellos tienen cuentas bancarias en un estado de superposición cuántica en el que, a la vez, lo tienen y no lo tienen. Y únicamente en el momento en que te acercas al banco colapsa la función de onda y obtienes la respuesta.


----------



## Burbujístico (16 Mar 2021)

Bitcoin ahora vale más que Visa y Mastercard juntas

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Larsil (16 Mar 2021)

¿Hay monedas mejor que el Bitcoin, técnicamente? Si es así, eso, ¿por qué tira para arriba solamente esa?


----------



## Larsil (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Sigue dependiendo de la cadena principal.
> Funcionaría en las primeras fases de colonización, pero si Marte se quiere independizar de la Tierra no valdría, no creo que quisieran operar con una moneda que solo puede minar la Tierra.
> Pero para que se llegue a esto (si se llega) quizá ya se ha inventado el dinero cuántico.



A mí no me da buen rollo esto de colonizar otros planetas. Aún.


----------



## SHARKHAN (16 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Hay monedas mejor que el Bitcoin, técnicamente? Si es así, eso, ¿por qué tira para arriba solamente esa?



Respuesta corta: NO.
Respuesta larga: Si hubiera una moneda con una tecnología superior y más segura que BTC se implementa porque bitcoin es de código abierto.


----------



## ESC (17 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Hay monedas mejor que el Bitcoin, técnicamente? Si es así, eso, ¿por qué tira para arriba solamente esa?



Las cosas claras.

Nada impide empezar una red bitcoin en paralelo. Se pueden hacer infinitas y con la limitación de coins que a uno le plazca.

Ojo.


----------



## SHARKHAN (17 Mar 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Las cosas claras.
> 
> Nada impide empezar una red bitcoin en paralelo. Se pueden hacer infinitas y con la limitación que a uno le plazca.



Así les va a BCH y BTC SV, forks de bitcoin que no han tenido apoyo de los mineros ni de la comunidad.


----------



## ESC (17 Mar 2021)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Así les va a BCH y BTC SV, forks de bitcoin que no han tenido apoyo de los mineros ni de la comunidad.



Bueno.

Sin embargo cabe tenerlo presente. Limitación técnica no hay ninguna y estamos hablando por tanto de un factor estrictamente humano.

Si uno va a especular debe tener dicho principio en mente y no ser cuadriculado. No sé ustedes pero yo estoy mosqueado.

Es cuestión de tiempo que acabe cuajando.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

El Bitcoin lo hace todo ls. Las criptomonedas, quiero decir, hacen todo ls. Si fuera lsuaoi. O, lu, igual sería mexxor, u ull.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

Me he comprado Bitcoins. Le veo más futuru que al oro. Me proporciona mayores placeres, necesitaba lflf, y es lo que obtuve, lflf. Así que, alleidaa que Bitcoin es mejor que el oro, mejor que Tether... Tether también estaba bien, me daba el oru de allí. Algo de greed me genera el Bitcoin.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

Parez que el Bitcoin me da las chupadas más hartas... la propia energía me chupa. Ya no me acuerdo de lo que iba a decir.

Creo que estoy tirando el Bitcoin.

¿Por qué? Por esto y por esto y por esto si me apuras


----------



## stuka (17 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> Me he comprado Bitcoins. Le veo más futuru que al oro. Me proporciona mayores placeres, necesitaba lflf, y es lo que obtuve, lflf. Así que, alleidaa que Bitcoin es mejor que el oro, mejor que Tether... Tether también estaba bien, me daba el oru de allí. Algo de greed me genera el Bitcoin.




Tío, disimula un poco que eres un marzo-2021 vomitado de alguna parte.

Un poco de decencia, por favor.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

¿De ls a lj nos vuelve el Bitcoin? ¿Con tanto algoritmo de seguridad para que sea siempre seguru?


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Tío, disimula un poco que eres un marzo-2021 vomitado de alguna parte.
> 
> Un poco de decencia, por favor.



Nun sé por qué lo dices, estoy diciendo verdades.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

Todo el que no camudie con Bitcoins entre criptos y non entre dinero FIAT no hace nada, me dijo uno de el foro, que hacen: encarecer el dinero FIAT hacerlo más barato. ¿Al final, los estados querrán fixear el dinero FIAT o non?

¿Si no es dineru P2P, entonces, cómo lo va a ser? Non ta mal.


----------



## Josar (17 Mar 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Bueno.
> 
> Sin embargo cabe tenerlo presente. Limitación técnica no hay ninguna y estamos hablando por tanto de un factor estrictamente humano.
> 
> ...



Ese es la visión porque la que te confundes, porque tu vienes a especular 

Y para especular te da igual que suba una u otra

Pero para que una moneda funcione tiene que tener usuarios y los usuarios no se pueden estar cambiado de crypto a capricho porque al final no se podría usar ninguna y solo servirían para especular 

Ninguna es mejor técnicamente que bitcoin pork bitcoin puede absorber todas las mejoras que quiera y es la única que tiene usuarios, el resto de altcoins solo tienen especuladores que venderían a su madre por 2 euros


----------



## ESC (17 Mar 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Ese es la visión porque la que te confundes, porque tu vienes a especular
> 
> Y para especular te da igual que suba una u otra



Qué va.

Mi motivación no es esa. Verá, una de mis aficiones consiste en reflexionar en torno a la moneda y filosofar sobre ello. Desde que a una temprana edad me explicaron qué era el dinero y las explicaciones no me resultaron convincentes.



Josar dijo:


> Pero para que una moneda funcione tiene que tener usuarios y los usuarios no se pueden estar cambiado de crypto a capricho porque al final no se podría usar ninguna y solo servirían para especular



Bingo. No creerá que el ser humano se plantea tales inquietudes a la hora de emplear una moneda.

¿De verdad cree que bitcoin está operando como moneda para intercambiar bienes y servicios de forma exclusiva?.



Josar dijo:


> Ninguna es mejor técnicamente que bitcoin pork bitcoin puede absorber todas las mejoras que quiera y es la única que tiene usuarios, el resto de altcoins solo tienen especuladores que venderían a su madre por 2 euros



El tiempo dirá.


----------



## The Grasshopper (17 Mar 2021)

Llevo unos días con el temor de que entidades muy cargadas de bitcoin lo tiren abajo para expulsar al vulgo del nuevo oro y quedarse con todo por cuatro perras para luego dispararlo e impedir que la población posea bitcoins. Pensad que con tirar el BTC tiran todo el mercado de alts donde más pequeños inversores hay. ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Mar 2021)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Respuesta corta: NO.
> Respuesta larga: Si hubiera una moneda con una tecnología superior y más segura que BTC se implementa porque bitcoin es de código abierto.



En mi opinión no tiene por qué ser así. Que un producto sea superior a otro técnicamente no garantiza su victoria en el mercado, cosa que ocurrió en su momento en la guerra VHS vs Betamax. La fortaleza de Bitcoin radica en su inmensa red de nodos y mineros, más que incluso el protocolo en sí, y esa red ha necesitado muchísimo tiempo para formarse. Para poder desbancar a Bitcoin como criptomoneda de referencia hace falta más que un protocolo superior, mucho más.


----------



## Le Truhan (17 Mar 2021)

Nunca sabes si el Bitcoin que compres es barato o caro, pero lo que tengo claro es que voy a aumentar mis compras mensuales y que me de igual el precio.


----------



## Furillo (17 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Llevo unos días con el temor de que entidades muy cargadas de bitcoin lo tiren abajo para expulsar al vulgo del nuevo oro y quedarse con todo por cuatro perras para luego dispararlo e impedir que la población posea bitcoins. Pensad que con tirar el BTC tiran todo el mercado de alts donde más pequeños inversores hay. ¿Qué pensáis?



Podría suceder que agitaran las ramas del árbol para que caiga la fruta madura, pero de momento no va a ocurrir. Ten en cuenta que en esto todavía estamos 4 gatos. 
Cuando antes de que acabe el año, llegue a 6 cifras, puede que veamos movimientos de ese tipo. Ahí es donde habrá que ver quién tiene las pelotas de acero y quién no.


----------



## The Grasshopper (17 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Podría suceder que agitaran las ramas del árbol para que caiga la fruta madura, pero de momento no va a ocurrir. Ten en cuenta que en esto todavía estamos 4 gatos.
> Cuando antes de que acabe el año, llegue a 6 cifras, puede que veamos movimientos de ese tipo. Ahí es donde habrá que ver quién tiene las pelotas de acero y quién no.



Aconsejas pasar a ether a final de año según se vaya viendo? Cash back?


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Aconsejas pasar a ether a final de año según se vaya viendo? Cash back?



H-O-D-L


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Llevo unos días con el temor de que entidades muy cargadas de bitcoin lo tiren abajo para expulsar al vulgo del nuevo oro y quedarse con todo por cuatro perras para luego dispararlo e impedir que la población posea bitcoins. Pensad que con tirar el BTC tiran todo el mercado de alts donde más pequeños inversores hay. ¿Qué pensáis?




Pueden hacerlo y seguramente lo hagan seguramente lo hayan hecho antes y seguramente tendran pensado volver a hacerlo.

En metales por ejemplo hay momentos en el que lo han hecho y se sabe perfectamente, cuando en la anterior crisis estaba al alza en una noche se vendieron no se cuantas toneladas y con eso consiguieron tirar el precio durante varios años.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Podría suceder que agitaran las ramas del árbol para que caiga la fruta madura, pero de momento no va a ocurrir. Ten en cuenta que en esto todavía estamos 4 gatos.
> Cuando antes de que acabe el año, llegue a 6 cifras, puede que veamos movimientos de ese tipo. Ahí es donde habrá que ver quién tiene las pelotas de acero y quién no.



Más que las pelotas de acero, habrá que ver quién ha planificado bien sus entradas y salidas en BTC.


----------



## sirpask (17 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Más que las pelotas de acero, habrá que ver quién ha planificado bien sus entradas y salidas en BTC.



Y los que entraron hace 6 o 7 años? Planifican bien su salida o les da igual todo?


----------



## Seronoser (17 Mar 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Y los que entraron hace 6 o 7 años? Planifican bien su salida o les da igual todo?



No puedo hablar por otros.
Yo sí tengo planificado el futuro.
Otra cosa es que se cumpla


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

Que esto es para comerciar entre criptos, no para pasarlo a dinero FIAT.

Bitcoin Rap Battle Debate: Hamilton vs. Satoshi (BITCOIN GIVEAWAY) [feat. EpicLloyd, TimDeLaGhetto] - YouTube


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

El Bitcoin, te deja en lf solamente, sin au oll e e i, es lo que necesitaba. Así me, parece el nuevo dinero. Haces lo que te da la gana, con él. Solamente, soy Unamuno, solamente pasaba eso, cuando tenías escudos en la edad que yo viví. Yo tenía alu y ale con el dinero real. Y yo ahora tengo lf. Lf es mejor que tener alu y ale. Aunque da lugar a menos creatividad.

Depende de cada uno, nos da lf, la, o le, esto es, según Unamuno y los que le siguen.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Y los que entraron hace 6 o 7 años? Planifican bien su salida o les da igual todo?



Que lo dejen, en el futuru se va a usar dinero FIAT pero el Bitcoin va a estar entre las monedas más fuertes, y su uso va a ser también bastante prominente, lo van a adoptar, muchas empresas, para gastarlo en comidas y vienen que es lo más importante, esto lo sé por varios planetas. El futuru de el Bitcoin depende de que se use o de que no se use, entre los propios Bitcoiners, no entre Bitcoin y dinero FIAT.


----------



## Donald Draper (17 Mar 2021)

Hoy han llegado los cheques de estímulo a USA. A ver cuanta pasta viene directa.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

Esto es el símil, de el oro, en la época que yo viví siendo Unamuno. La gente con oro, siempre tenía un poder que se lo hacíamos ver, y este poder no era nada desmerecido. En mi caso, lo es pero no lo es. Simplemente, el Bitcoin es el nuevo oro, es lo que hace que todo tire para adelante.

Viene bien, el Bitcoin.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

Ahora estoy en lf, gracias a el Bitcoin. Ese dinero, y soy Ithliuin simplemente os va a dar lo que necesitais, en todo momento, y eso es cómo las gemas que tenemos aquí. Eso lleva a que nunca tengas que hacer nada. No se debe abusar de ellas. Porque pasas de lsie a lsoue, y eso os va a hacer unos tontos y unos toláis. La solución es, comerciar con metales de lsaei lsoeu lsiai lseaii, eso es bastante exacto, pero lo que es lo digo abajo; otra especie. Lgie lsoeu lguih lghiolei, eso es, un metal, que lo que hace es, concentrar la vida en sus lsxie y entonces podría volverse tan maligno como nosotros, pero nunca sí, que nosotros fuéramos los malignos. Las gemas respetan pero no respetan tanto cómo el Bitcoin.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Mar 2021)

Cuando compartes algo así de idealista, sabes que no vas a soltar:

_“_Algún día podremos ser un faro de esperanza para los oprimidos del mundo igual que lo fuimos para aquellos que han encontrado en Silk Road un refugio. ¿Pasará del día a la noche? No. ¿Pasará en una vida? No lo sé. ¿Vale la pena pelear por eso hasta el último aliento? Por supuesto. Una vez que vislumbras lo que es posible, ¿cómo podrías hacer lo contrario?"

DPR.



Edit: un vídeo entretenido de porqué muchos no estamos solo especulando


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

Ese dinero es como el dinero mercancia, yo sali de el y me meti en el dinero FIAT, y llegó un momento, que de todo el dinero que había no se podía hacer nada con él y finalmente inventé el patrón trabajo y todo fueron maravillas hasta que lo quitaron. También hubo trueque. Soy Hitler, y lo podemos saber en la frecuencia 111 Hz.

La vida de este foro depende de vosotros mismos no de nadie más, yo soy Hitler el Hitler que queda, porque comparto 8.000 o con él y 757 u con él y 727.000 i con él 4.278 a y 3 o 4 e. Yo comparto con Hitler, 200 a, 2 o 3 i, 4.000 u 878 e y no puedo saber la o.


----------



## Larsil (17 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Cuando compartes algo así de idealista, sabes que no vas a soltar:
> 
> _“_Algún día podremos ser un faro de esperanza para los oprimidos del mundo igual que lo fuimos para aquellos que han encontrado en Silk Road un refugio. ¿Pasará del día a la noche? No. ¿Pasará en una vida? No lo sé. ¿Vale la pena pelear por eso hasta el último aliento? Por supuesto. Una vez que vislumbras lo que es posible, ¿cómo podrías hacer lo contrario?"
> 
> ...



En el momento en que empiece a decir que cambio, Bitcoins, POR OTROS BITCOINS, NO POR MONEDA FIAT, omitiendo el valor de el dinero FIAT, entonces, empezaremos a ver la lluz, porque diré, te doy, 0'00025 por una felación princesa, es lo que me salió, podría ser por cualquier otra cosa, y ella vale, y ya está. Sin tener que estar pendiente de lo que vale en Euros. Eso será si reemplaza a el Euro. Se establecerán nuevos valores y nuevos precios. Qué pasa, que si quieres dar a alguien algo de dineru puntualmente, no vas a andar ahí con el móvil, tendrá que agilizarse todo mucho, para dar limosna, cosas así. Dar dinero no debería de ser dificil, recibirlo tampoco. Hacer un trabayu tampoco, de cualquier cosa. Que no necesites que el estau, te de permiso, tu lo faes y puntu.


----------



## Sinjar (17 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> Esto es el símil, de el oro, en la época que yo viví siendo Unamuno. La gente con oro, siempre tenía un poder que se lo hacíamos ver, y este poder no era nada desmerecido. En mi caso, lo es pero no lo es. Simplemente, el Bitcoin es el nuevo oro, es lo que hace que todo tire para adelante.
> 
> Viene bien, el Bitcoin.



Es exagerado lo que esta ocurriendo con el BTC. Ya he leido en varios sitios que posiblemente en unos años llegue a valer 1BTC/1M$.

La cuestion esta en que BTC tiene mas poder que ninguna crypto. Y estando tan cara, mucha gente no se atrave entrar.

La segunda en discordia es ETH. Y se viene el ETH2, que se supone que hara crecer a esta una barbaridad, como ocurrio con el BTC. Pero hasta que punto.

Estoy pensando en invertir una cantidad de dinero en una de estas 2, y olvidarme de ese dinero por unos años, y tras un lustro por ejemplo, ver si merecio la pena o no, el meter ese dinero.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> En el momento en que empiece a decir que cambio, Bitcoins, POR OTROS BITCOINS, NO POR MONEDA FIAT, omitiendo el valor de el dinero FIAT, entonces, empezaremos a ver la lluz, porque diré, te doy, 0'00025 por una felación princesa, es lo que me salió, podría ser por cualquier otra cosa, y ella vale, y ya está. Sin tener que estar pendiente de lo que vale en Euros. Eso será si reemplaza a el Euro. Se establecerán nuevos valores y nuevos precios. Qué pasa, que si quieres dar a alguien algo de dineru puntualmente, no vas a andar ahí con el móvil, tendrá que agilizarse todo mucho, para dar limosna, cosas así. Dar dinero no debería de ser dificil, recibirlo tampoco. Hacer un trabayu tampoco, de cualquier cosa. Que no necesites que el estau, te de permiso, tu lo faes y puntu.



Va a ser todo más distópico. 







What Sex Workers Want to Do With Bitcoin - CoinDesk


Por lo que dices, sabiendo que eres un insider, es cierto, todavía es pronto.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Mar 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Es exagerado lo que esta ocurriendo con el BTC. Ya he leido en varios sitios que posiblemente en unos años llegue a valer 1BTC/1M$.
> 
> La cuestion esta en que BTC tiene mas poder que ninguna crypto. Y estando tan cara, mucha gente no se atrave entrar.
> 
> ...



¿Pierdes algo? Compras 0'05 BTC (unos 2.500€) y 1 ETH (1.500€). Por ejemplo. 4.000€ que te sobren. Y te los guardas. Y si el BTC acaba valiendo ese millón, y el ETH unos 30.000€ (Si mantiene la proporción actual), tendrás 80.000€. Y con eso, pues no vas a salir de pobre, pero te puedes jubilar 3-4 años antes. Otra cosa es que te quites de trabajar, entonces tendrías que subir "la apuesta" y quizás ya no es accesible.

Es una inversión con riesgo, claro, y está ahi para el que la quiera, como tantas otras. El que piense que no vale nada, pues que no se meta.


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Mar 2021)

venga que ya mismo estamos en *$60K* otra vez....


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Mar 2021)

os aconsejo a antonio muñoz, es buena gente....


----------



## Larsil (18 Mar 2021)

Soy Unamuno, esto me pasaba, a mí, con el oro; se me acababa diluyendo en un mar feliz de esperanza y de calma. Al final no tenía con qué contarlo, y simplemente lo contaba con mí propia vida.

Pues sigo en lf. Y ya vendí mis Btc. Ahora sí, lfsx, y ya empieza a quitárseme la sensación. Ya se me abre el mundo para pensar. Que antes, no había nada. Antes me sentía un poco cómo compungido. Ugrxt me sentía ahora con kfjkll, nah, lo dejé ahí. Pero no quiero ofenderlo, o faltarle. Na, ya sé. Es la greed de el Bitcoin. Eso me pasaba a mí con los escudos de oro, siempre, los tenía por ahí guardados y llegaba un momento que si los tenía era por estar ahí en ese mar de pesadumbre, y si no los tenía, luego me sentía, mal no, pero, un poco, apesadumbrado. Estoy en lnfx y fs. Ya vi el otro lado, ya no quiero trabajar, tanto. Lhssa ya va a ir. Y puedo empezar a pensar con creatividad, genuina, que aunque antes respetara el Bitcoin, no era… palpable. El dinero mercancía al igual que las critpomonedas, en este casu, Bitcoin, tienen este percal, siempre hacen lo que no tienen que hacer, tú tienes la moneda pero no la tienes a ella, ella te tiene a ti, estoy en ls. Simplemente porque cuando las tienes nunca te son suficientes y cuando no las tienes, siempre te es suficiente pero no es lo mismu, obtienes aal laal ala aala pero ya no tienes el lflf, y con el lflf ya no podías tener aal, laal, ala, aala, necesarius para hacer la vida aaaal. En cuanto tienes monedas, la sensación que te transmiten son de ooo y en cuanto no las tienes son de aaaa y en cuanto tienes una prostituta a la que estás pagando porque tenga sexo contigo es aaaa, pues para mí era eeee y oooo. Esto es algo personal que me pasaba a mí, a Unamuno. Pues lo diga quien lo diga, haber qué quiere decir; parecía que diba a hablar yo, el de el libro. El dinero mercancia hace aguas pero nunca se hunde, el Bitcoin no es que haga aguas es que te hunde directamente y luego te deja ahí, como, en medio de las aguas, y en un, eso, lo que ya explicaste. Y ya está poco más hay que decir. El dinero mercancía simplemente hacía la vida más fácil a la gente pero no a toda la gente, los que no podían beneficiarse de el oro, sufrían una barbaridad, porque el oro daba una movida que era lsio a toda la peña, y la plata, hacía lsue a toda la gente, y el cobre hacía lsie. Esas movidas comenzaban a surgir como historias en la gente que venían mal porque no se podían hacer entre los que tenías monedas de diferente metal. A a aul aul auo el eldra? Los metales hacen el fastidio para que la gente pueda vivir bien, no como el resto de momendas y los con Bitcoin también sucede y pasa. Los metales te permiten la existencia con el mundo entero y los Bitcoins te permiten la existencia pero no te dan una clave para vivir mejor, cosa que los metales sí daban. Con el dinero FIAT, te da la senesación, que te estás deshaciendo al hacerles uso, es como tener nada por todo, es una sensación un poco lhaa. El dinero mercancía no sabe hacer el amor a la gente, el de las canicas sí, y el de +- también sabe. Ese guaje, no sabe lo que hace al faltarte de esa manera, porque, podríais colaborar y no quiere colaborar de una manera normal y corriente. Y ¿por qué me tiene que matar con sus propias manos? Es más nombre eso que no contratando un asesín pero non lo deseo gracies. Estás lleno de greed Unamuno. Pues es la puta verdad, porque aún tengo 3.500 Bitcoins. La vida es mejor sin Bitcoins, la vida es mejor sin dinero, pero que, cuánto barato sea, mejor, mejor, mejor, y mejor. Esto es por el greed, o griid, quiero decir, que nada cosas que non vienen a cuento.


----------



## calaminox (18 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> os aconsejo a antonio muñoz, es buena gente....



Casi como Don Pavlo Iglesias..


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Mar 2021)

¿Soy el único al que Larsil le empieza a resultar muy molesto en este hilo?


----------



## Red Star (18 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que Larsil le empieza a resultar muy molesto en este hilo?



Creo que es uno de los subnormales esos que dan por culo, que se ha hecho una multicuenta. Posiblemente el tal @esseri o similar. No leo sus comentarios, pero lo meto en el ignore preventivamente.

El ignore es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Creo que es uno de los subnormales esos que dan por culo, que se ha hecho una multicuenta. Posiblemente el tal @esseri o similar.



Crees k hace falta un multi pa´ducharte a tí de mierda, montón de ídem ?

Va...abre un par de hilos con Oro en Júpiter o en las tapas de yogurt...k te se desborda la intiligentsia por esa bokita. 

Allá tú, tu puta madre y los trollacos k se os cuelen. A mí no me líes, boba.


----------



## Registrador (18 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> No sería posible por las horas de diferencia en la comunicación,



Las comunicaciones entre marte y la tierra tiene un retraso de entre 4 y 24 minutos, no de horas.


----------



## Red Star (18 Mar 2021)

UHUH!, habéis estado hablando de Marte? luego me lo leo, que ahora me da pereza, pero mola el tema ese de Bitcoin a nivel interplanetario...


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (18 Mar 2021)

Hay que reconocer que el nuevo ignore es la leche. Borra de la existencia a la gentuza, a lo foto de Regreso al Futuro.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Mar 2021)

No sé si esto es bueno o malo pero ahí lo dejo:

Visa planea entrar en el mundo de las criptomonedas: permitirá pagar en Bitcoin a cualquier sistema que use su red


----------



## MIP (18 Mar 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Las comunicaciones entre marte y la tierra tiene un retraso de entre 4 y 24 minutos, no de horas.



Tienes razón, ya estaba pensando en los planetas exteriores. 

4 minutos puede valer, pero 24 minutos ya sería bastante problemático. 

De todos modos son pajas mentales porque para cuando el momento llegue, ya existirán seguramente soluciones de segunda, tercera o incluso cuarta capa que se podrán encargar del problema.

Por cierto hay varios estudios ya sobre el asunto

Bitcoin Astronomy - Unchained Capital

Bitcoin Astronomy: Part II - Unchained Capital

https://bitcoinonmars.com


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No sé si esto es bueno o malo pero ahí lo dejo:
> 
> Visa planea entrar en el mundo de las criptomonedas: permitirá pagar en Bitcoin a cualquier sistema que use su red



Por razones familiares y profesionales, tengo acceso a la red interna de Visa, y los vídeos del CEO son míticos...porque no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla  . Es el Segundo de abordo el que pilota estos temas, y el que de hecho, le ha dado un giro a la compañía americana.
En todos sus videos, el CEO sale con la foto del Papa detrás...como Biden...

Dicho lo cuál, Visa lo que hace es posicionarse para cuando BTC sea más universal, y la peña no sepa ni quiera enterarse de como usar btc por sí mismo. Es como los bancos que te custodian btc por un módico precio...visa hará lo mismo, cobrándote una comisión...probablemente en satoshis...


----------



## mr_nobody (18 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> Soy Unamuno, esto me pasaba, a mí, con el oro; se me acababa diluyendo en un mar feliz de esperanza y de calma. Al final no tenía con qué contarlo, y simplemente lo contaba con mí propia vida.
> 
> Pues sigo en lf. Y ya vendí mis Btc. Ahora sí, lfsx, y ya empieza a quitárseme la sensación. Ya se me abre el mundo para pensar. Que antes, no había nada. Antes me sentía un poco cómo compungido. Ugrxt me sentía ahora con kfjkll, nah, lo dejé ahí. Pero no quiero ofenderlo, o faltarle. Na, ya sé. Es la greed de el Bitcoin. Eso me pasaba a mí con los escudos de oro, siempre, los tenía por ahí guardados y llegaba un momento que si los tenía era por estar ahí en ese mar de pesadumbre, y si no los tenía, luego me sentía, mal no, pero, un poco, apesadumbrado. Estoy en lnfx y fs. Ya vi el otro lado, ya no quiero trabajar, tanto. Lhssa ya va a ir. Y puedo empezar a pensar con creatividad, genuina, que aunque antes respetara el Bitcoin, no era… palpable. El dinero mercancía al igual que las critpomonedas, en este casu, Bitcoin, tienen este percal, siempre hacen lo que no tienen que hacer, tú tienes la moneda pero no la tienes a ella, ella te tiene a ti, estoy en ls. Simplemente porque cuando las tienes nunca te son suficientes y cuando no las tienes, siempre te es suficiente pero no es lo mismu, obtienes aal laal ala aala pero ya no tienes el lflf, y con el lflf ya no podías tener aal, laal, ala, aala, necesarius para hacer la vida aaaal. En cuanto tienes monedas, la sensación que te transmiten son de ooo y en cuanto no las tienes son de aaaa y en cuanto tienes una prostituta a la que estás pagando porque tenga sexo contigo es aaaa, pues para mí era eeee y oooo. Esto es algo personal que me pasaba a mí, a Unamuno. Pues lo diga quien lo diga, haber qué quiere decir; parecía que diba a hablar yo, el de el libro. El dinero mercancia hace aguas pero nunca se hunde, el Bitcoin no es que haga aguas es que te hunde directamente y luego te deja ahí, como, en medio de las aguas, y en un, eso, lo que ya explicaste. Y ya está poco más hay que decir. El dinero mercancía simplemente hacía la vida más fácil a la gente pero no a toda la gente, los que no podían beneficiarse de el oro, sufrían una barbaridad, porque el oro daba una movida que era lsio a toda la peña, y la plata, hacía lsue a toda la gente, y el cobre hacía lsie. Esas movidas comenzaban a surgir como historias en la gente que venían mal porque no se podían hacer entre los que tenías monedas de diferente metal. A a aul aul auo el eldra? Los metales hacen el fastidio para que la gente pueda vivir bien, no como el resto de momendas y los con Bitcoin también sucede y pasa. Los metales te permiten la existencia con el mundo entero y los Bitcoins te permiten la existencia pero no te dan una clave para vivir mejor, cosa que los metales sí daban. Con el dinero FIAT, te da la senesación, que te estás deshaciendo al hacerles uso, es como tener nada por todo, es una sensación un poco lhaa. El dinero mercancía no sabe hacer el amor a la gente, el de las canicas sí, y el de +- también sabe. Ese guaje, no sabe lo que hace al faltarte de esa manera, porque, podríais colaborar y no quiere colaborar de una manera normal y corriente. Y ¿por qué me tiene que matar con sus propias manos? Es más nombre eso que no contratando un asesín pero non lo deseo gracies. Estás lleno de greed Unamuno. Pues es la puta verdad, porque aún tengo 3.500 Bitcoins. La vida es mejor sin Bitcoins, la vida es mejor sin dinero, pero que, cuánto barato sea, mejor, mejor, mejor, y mejor. Esto es por el greed, o griid, quiero decir, que nada cosas que non vienen a cuento.



que anho compraste? estas en las maldivas?


----------



## Seronoser (18 Mar 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> que anho compraste? estas en las maldivas?



Menudo sitio sobrevalorado las Maldivas.
Lleno de muslims y sin poder beber alcohol.
Fui una vez, y espero no volver.

Hay 100 mejores sitios que maldivas en el mundo.


----------



## Larsil (18 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que Larsil le empieza a resultar muy molesto en este hilo?



Habrá mensajes de olohee y otros de elaah non te preocupes.


----------



## Larsil (18 Mar 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> que anho compraste? estas en las maldivas?



Compré ayer, de noche. Toy en Spain, amigu.


----------



## Josar (18 Mar 2021)

El Superciclo de Bitcoin y el agujero negro del valor de las cosas


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Mar 2021)

"A medida que crece la red de Bitcoin, el valor de Bitcoin crece. A medida que las personas se mueven hacia Bitcoin para pagos y recibos, dejan de usar dólares estadounidenses, euros y yuanes chinos, lo que a largo plazo devalúa estas monedas". - Eric Schmidt, presidente ejecutivo de Google




Nunca es tarde, hasta que lo es.


----------



## Bimbo (18 Mar 2021)

nos vemos en la luna


----------



## SHARKHAN (18 Mar 2021)

Josar dijo:


> El Superciclo de Bitcoin y el agujero negro del valor de las cosas



Se nota que eres del grupo de FC, hola hola. Buen post de botones.


----------



## orbeo (18 Mar 2021)

.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Mar 2021)

Vuelven los 60k.

Estamos viendo precios escandalosos, y nosotros aquí en plan "bah".


----------



## orbeo (18 Mar 2021)

El calbo de Seico ha subido un video explicando de puta madre el tema de hacienda


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (18 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Vuelven los 60k.
> 
> Estamos viendo precios *escandalosos*, y nosotros aquí en plan "bah".



Habia leido "escalonados" y me ha parecido más acertado que la palabra correcta. Yo no creo que sean precios escandalosos, escandaloso es lo que se le está haciendo al FIAT en general y al dólar en concreto. El precio del BTC ajustado al incremento de las reservas de dolares sigue estando muy normalito, parecido a niveles de 2017.


----------



## Larsil (18 Mar 2021)

Aliolu le da el Bitcoin a Unamuno.
Certificado, a mí me da lflf, algo que, no me gusta no me parece cómodo. Además me genera greed.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Mar 2021)

Su archirival Mastercard ya *lo anunció* hace poco, supongo que no quieren quedarse atrás.


----------



## Larsil (18 Mar 2021)

Laaaal la, sin BItcoins. Eso me permite pensar, claramente, fuera de la caja. Flfl.
Uab lubu igual con Bitcoin. A la hora de pensar, sobre cosas de este foro. No me permite pensar fuera de la caja.
Las criptomonedas tienen un patrón que no es beneficioso para todo el mundo.


----------



## Maxos (18 Mar 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> El calbo de Seico ha subido un video explicando de puta madre el tema de hacienda



Entiendo lo de declarar las ganancias si pasas a fiat, pero lo de las permutas es un robo, más en un mercado tan volátil como éste.
¿Y con las shitcoins que no tienen cambio directo a fiat qué haces? ¿Declarar toda la compra como si fuera un permuta?
¿Les servirá el historial de un exchange no regulado? ¿Y la ID de una transacción de un exchange descentralizado?

¿Tienes que declarar todos los forks, cuando probablemente ni los conozcas? 
Sin contar que el capital se divide, justo después del fork o airdrop, la moneda principal vale menos. 
¿Y los forks o airdrops que a los dos días valen 0, pero pagas el precio que tenía justo en el momento del fork?


----------



## Bimbo (19 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Entiendo lo de declarar las ganancias si pasas a fiat, pero lo de las permutas es un robo, más en un mercado tan volátil como éste.
> ¿Y con las shitcoins que no tienen cambio directo a fiat qué haces? ¿Declarar toda la compra como si fuera un permuta?
> ¿Les servirá el historial de un exchange no regulado? ¿Y la ID de una transacción de un exchange descentralizado?
> 
> ...



Yo cuando lo meta en el banco lo declarare, salieron x entro y y-x de ahi el 20% o lo que sea. Lo demas me parece absurdo.


----------



## Maxos (19 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Yo cuando lo meta en el banco lo declarare, salieron x entro y y-x de ahi el 20% o lo que sea. Lo demas me parece absurdo.



Sería lo normal, pero hacienda quiere que si compraste 1 BTC por 5000€ y ahora lo cambias por 33 ETH, pagues 9000€, el 20% de la ganancia en BTC (45.000€). Aunque no pases a euros.
O si tienes PacoCoin a un precio de 10€, hay un fork y ahora PacoCoinA vale 5€ y PacoCoinB otros 5€, declares los 5€ de PacoCoinB como ganancia. Pero no puedes imputar los 5€ de PacoCoinA como pérdida porque aún no has vendido.

Obviamente así lo que fomentan es que la gente no declare nada, y al ser algo completamente opaco para ellos, sus técnicas mafiosas a las que están acostumbrados no sirven.


----------



## Maxos (19 Mar 2021)

Declaras la ganancia patrimonial, aunque no lo vendas. Como si fuera un dividendo en acciones (que hasta hace poco tampoco tenías que declarar)
Es lo que dice Hacienda, mira el vídeo.


----------



## Viktoraceo (19 Mar 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo: lo de las permutas es una tocada de cojones monumental. A mi me capa la operativa solo por la pereza que me da la posterior puta declaración.


----------



## Gurney (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## vpsn (19 Mar 2021)

Hacienda nunca lo va poner facil para poder trincar lo maximo posible si te ponen entre ceja y ceja. Declarar en espanha por muy bien que lo hagas es un peligro


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Sería lo normal, pero hacienda quiere que si compraste 1 BTC por 5000€ y ahora lo cambias por 33 ETH, pagues 9000€, el 20% de la ganancia en BTC (45.000€). Aunque no pases a euros.
> O si tienes PacoCoin a un precio de 10€, hay un fork y ahora PacoCoinA vale 5€ y PacoCoinB otros 5€, declares los 5€ de PacoCoinB como ganancia. Pero no puedes imputar los 5€ de PacoCoinA como pérdida porque aún no has vendido.
> 
> Obviamente así lo que fomentan es que la gente no declare nada, y al ser algo completamente opaco para ellos, sus técnicas mafiosas a las que están acostumbrados no sirven.




Con los juegos ya hacen algo asi que no dejan descontar perdidas no ?

Es un poco absurdo no tiene demasiada logica.


----------



## Maxos (19 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Con los juegos ya hacen algo asi que no dejan descontar perdidas no ?
> 
> Es un poco absurdo no tiene demasiada logica.



El problema aquí es que no hay pérdida hasta que vendes, pero consideran ganancia algo que no lo es.
Como si tienes una moneda de oro y la partes por la mitad. Sigues teniendo lo mismo, una moneda de oro aunque dividida en dos partes, pero tienes que declarar una mitad como ganancia.


----------



## Larsil (19 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> pero consideran ganancia algo que no lo es.



¿Esto qué implicaciones tiene?


----------



## Maxos (19 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Esto qué implicaciones tiene?



Que te toca pagar aunque no ganes nada.
Va a declarar su puta madre.


----------



## Donald Draper (19 Mar 2021)

A ver si lo he entendido, pero a la inversa.

Yo compré ETH en el pico de 2018, hasta el rabo de caer, en 2020 lo cambio por BTC porque en ese momento me va en rojo todo. ¿Eso que no me supone incremento sino estoy intercambiando a pérdidas, hay que declarar la supuesta pérdida?


----------



## Maxos (19 Mar 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido, pero a la inversa.
> 
> Yo compré ETH en el pico de 2018, hasta el rabo de caer, en 2020 lo cambio por BTC porque en ese momento me va en rojo todo. ¿Eso que no me supone incremento sino estoy intercambiando a pérdidas, hay que declarar la supuesta pérdida?



Sí, tienes que declarar la permuta, y por tanto la pérdida, contando el precio en euros del momento en que compraste y en el que cambiaste a BTC.
Es todo un sinsentido.


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (19 Mar 2021)

va a declarar su puta madre, buy and hold


----------



## Donald Draper (19 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Sí, tienes que declarar la permuta, y por tanto la pérdida, contando el precio en euros del momento en que compraste y en el que cambiaste a BTC.
> Es todo un sinsentido.



¿Y esto es el primer año que hay que hacerlo así?

No me jodas, es que es ridiculo. Es decir, NO lo consideran moneda pero si cambio una NO MONEDA por otra NO MONEDA tengo que declarar como si lo hubiese convertido a MONEDA. Anda y les den por culo.


----------



## The Grasshopper (19 Mar 2021)

Hodl y vales de Amazon. El Corte Inglés etc.


----------



## digipl (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2021)

Ver archivo adjunto 601821

[/QUOTE]

Un tipo listo, pero descuidado y algo rata, sobre todo por su hijo.
JAMÁS debes comentarle a tu pareja que tienes criptos, o al menos que tienes X.
Siempre X-10.

Lo bueno es que si se divorcia, la mujer no se va a poder llevar nada de esas cryptos.
Razón número 57, para tener parte de tus ahorros en criptos.


----------



## Pedre (19 Mar 2021)

Visa permitirá pagos en bitcoins y explora las compras de 'criptos' con su tarjeta


*El precio de la más operada de las 'criptos' no se ha inmutado ante estas noticias*_ y sigue con la consolidación del reciente máximo de hace casi una semana cerca de 62.000 dólares. Se cambia de manos entre 57.000 y 58.000 dólares, con poco movimiento, señal que los analistas técnicos interpretan como que el siguiente rally llevará a la reina de las criptos hasta los 70.000 dólares.

Sin embargo, la noticia de Visa, que ha hecho pública el mismo CEO de la compañía, Al Kelly, supone un importante hito para la moneda, considerada por muchos como el oro digital, ya que es* otro paso hacia su aceptación y uso por el gran público.* Kelly ha revelado que la compañía está planeando trabajar con los monederos del bitcoin, en declaraciones en el podcast 'Fortune's Leadership Next'. Estas declaraciones se producen después de que Mastercard hiciera públicos sus planes sobre la criptomoneda en febrero._


----------



## jap01 (19 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Declaras la ganancia patrimonial, aunque no lo vendas. Como si fuera un dividendo en acciones (que hasta hace poco tampoco tenías que declarar)
> Es lo que dice Hacienda, mira el vídeo.



No, el dividendo en acciones no paga impuestos hasta que vendes esas acciones.

Otra cosa es que en vez de elegir dividendo en acciones vendas los derechos, y ahí como dices antes no se pagaba por ello y ahora si, pero es que estamos hablando de que recibes Euros, no es comparable recibir un papelito o un cambio de criptomoneda


----------



## Orriols (19 Mar 2021)

Lo de pagar impuestos en las permutas de monedas no es muy distinto de pagar impuestos cuando cambias un piso paco por una mansión. Todo depende del valor de cada bien permutado.


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Lo de pagar impuestos en las permutas de monedas no es muy distinto de pagar impuestos cuando cambias un piso paco por una mansión. Todo depende del valor de cada bien permutado.



En muchos países si vendes tu casa para comprar inmediatamente una casa más cara no tienes que pagar impuestos por las plusvalías. Pero claro, para eso tienes que irte a países poco o nada socialistas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Mar 2021)

Yo también veo una locura lo de declarar permutas, a parte de que es absurdo porque como bien explicó un forero siempre es una operación a pérdidas. Ejemplo: tienes X BTC y se produce el famoso fork de BCH. Vendes el BCH por BTC obviamente, y solamente has cambiado X euros de BCH por X euros de BTC, no hay incremento de nada ahí, todo lo contrario, hay pérdida porque para hacer ese cambio el exchange te habrá cobrado una comisión.

Otro ejemplo para que se vea más fácil: quieres hacer un viaje a EEUU y te presentas al aeropuerto con 2.000 € en efectivo. Te acercas a la ventanilla y pides que te cambien esos € a $. Obviamente no se produce ahí ningún incremento patrimonial, sino todo lo contrario, por las comisiones.


----------



## antivivoras (19 Mar 2021)

Puedes comprar sin pasar por el banco con plataformas tipo Bisq. Puedes meter dinero a Binance desde el banco, comprar Bitcoin y pasarlo a una cartera fría en tu casa para supuestamente hacer hold hasta que mueras. Luego lo metes a exchanges sin kyc y a jugar. Es incontrolable.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> En muchos países si vendes tu casa para comprar inmediatamente una casa más cara no tienes que pagar impuestos por las plusvalías. Pero claro, para eso tienes que irte a países poco o nada socialistas.



Efectivamente.
En Rusia es así, por ejemplo.
La casa que vendes, ha debido estar a tu nombre por 1 año, al menos, eso sí


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 601821



Un tipo listo, pero descuidado y algo rata, sobre todo por su hijo.
JAMÁS debes comentarle a tu pareja que tienes criptos, o al menos que tienes X.
Siempre X-10.

Lo bueno es que si se divorcia, la mujer no se va a poder llevar nada de esas cryptos.
Razón número 57, para tener parte de tus ahorros en criptos.
[/QUOTE]
El truco es no casarse.


----------



## Maxos (19 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Lo de pagar impuestos en las permutas de monedas no es muy distinto de pagar impuestos cuando cambias un piso paco por una mansión. Todo depende del valor de cada bien permutado.



Como te han dicho, en países no confiscatorios no ocurre.

Además, como ejemplo: 
Hace tiempo compraste 1 BTC por 5000€. AHORA quieres comprar PacoCoin, pero no tiene intercambio a fiat. Compras 1 BTC por 50.000€ y lo cambias a PacoCoin, porque tu lo que quieres es comprar PacoCoin, y ese BTC que compras AHORA lo usas para tal efecto.
Siguiendo la regla FIFO tienes que declarar una ganancia de 45.000€, aunque esa ganancia no la hayas visto.
Mañana PacoCoin cae a 0€ y ya nadie se acuerda de él. Has perdido los 50.000€ MAS 9.000€ que has pagado de impuestos por las "ganancias".


----------



## Seronoser (19 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Como te han dicho, en países no confiscatorios no ocurre.
> 
> Además, como ejemplo:
> Hace tiempo compraste 1 BTC por 5000€. AHORA quieres comprar PacoCoin, pero no tiene intercambio a fiat. Compras 1 BTC por 50.000€ y lo cambias a PacoCoin, porque tu lo que quieres es comprar PacoCoin, y ese BTC que compras AHORA lo usas para tal efecto.
> ...



El truco es no ceder ante las presiones de los gobiernos.

Aquí en Rusia, por ejemplo, no comunicar que tienes criptos a la Hacienda local, supone una condena de cárcel de 3 meses, si lo que tienes es menos de 150.000 dólares, y una condena de 3 años, si tienes más... pero ya me dirás cómo van a saber lo que tienes, salvo que tú se lo cuentes.

Estas presiones ocurrirán en todos los países antes o después, de eso no tengo duda.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Mar 2021)

Se habla mucho de diversificar.

Pero esta demostrado, que muchas monedas suben y bajan de forma casi correlativa.








¿Es cierto que es útil diversificar en criptos, como se hace en divisas o materias primas o es mas un mito?


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Mar 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Se habla mucho de diversificar.
> 
> Pero esta demostrado, que muchas monedas suben y bajan de forma casi correlativa.
> 
> ...



Diversificar en altcoins tiene tanto sentido como diversificar en diferentes metales durante el patrón oro.
"Consigamos un poco de latón, níquel y rodio por si acaso"
Quédate con #Bitcoin.


----------



## Larsil (19 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Diversificar en altcoins tiene tanto sentido como diversificar en diferentes metales durante el patrón oro.
> "Consigamos un poco de latón, níquel y rodio por si acaso"
> Quédate con #Bitcoin.



Un buen sistema económicu es aquel que te coloca en buenes pallabras.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Mar 2021)

¡BITCOIN ESTA A PUNTO DE SUBIR A 84K Y EL AUMENTO SIN PRECEDENTES DE LA INFLACIÓN! - DAVID BATTAGLIA

Muy interesante, no me extrañaría que David Batagglia fuese burbujo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> Un buen sistema económicu es aquel que te coloca en buenes pallabras.



No lo pillo del todo. Si pudieras desarrollarlo aunque sea en bable. 
Llevo unos vinos encima pero el traductor de google ayuda algo.


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Mar 2021)

A ver si se pone ya en 200.000.


----------



## Red Star (19 Mar 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> A ver si se pone ya en 200.000.



Sólo hay algo peor que ser avaricioso, y es ser conformista. Mejor 1 millón, o 5. Yo creo que 5 minolles es un precio justo.


----------



## Sinjar (19 Mar 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¡BITCOIN ESTA A PUNTO DE SUBIR A 84K Y EL AUMENTO SIN PRECEDENTES DE LA INFLACIÓN! - DAVID BATTAGLIA
> 
> Muy interesante, no me extrañaría que David Batagglia fuese burbujo.



Tremendo aporte!


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Sólo hay algo peor que ser avaricioso, y es ser conformista. Mejor 1 millón, o 5. Yo creo que 5 minolles es un precio justo.



Ya me estoy viendo a los NoCoiners con el ass on fire [rocket mode]


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Larsil (19 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No lo pillo del todo. Si pudieras desarrollarlo aunque sea en bable.
> Llevo unos vinos encima pero el traductor de google ayuda algo.



Pues, todo estamos en alguna pallabra, o palabra. Estamos en ellas. Deben de ponernos en buenas palabras, preguntante en cual estas, ves la mesa, y que es una t una p una l una s una h. Así tu mismo, luego con el logoti haces la haces le haces lu haces lo haces lel, hace ael aal, y así, entonces es ir viendo en qué pallabras te dexan cada cosa de la vida, u cada criptomoneda. A mí Bitcoin me daba lflf pero me daba greed, cómo en inglés, o griid. Y , funciona. De momentu. Lsil es tu mensaje, para mí. ¿Y el mío? Es cómo aprender a lleer el mar pero lleerlo todo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Mar 2021)

el otro dia estuve pensando que Bitcoin es una Bateria tambien, no?

si puedes almacenar el valor de la energia de el viento o del sol en forma de bitcoins.....


----------



## Orriols (19 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> el otro dia estuve pensando que Bitcoin es una Bateria tambien, no?
> 
> si puedes almacenar el valor de la energia de el viento o del sol en forma de bitcoins.....



Claro. Con la wallet en el móvil ya no necesitas cargador ::


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Claro. Con la wallet en el móvil ya no necesitas cargador ::



para ti he hecho un powerpoint para que lo entiendas....


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Mar 2021)

Orriols dijo:


> Claro. Con la wallet en el móvil ya no necesitas cargador ::




la energia va comprimida en el bitcoin, coño....!!!! en el valor.

y si es mentira...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Mar 2021)

Llevamos un mes muy tranquilo, algo sorprendente. 

Yo esperaba una corrección, y lo único que leo son noticias de empresas GORDAS metiéndose. Algunos estarán GOSTANDO de como está el percal.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Mar 2021)

Guerra de maximalistas 




Por otro lado, está la tendencia de ser 'Lightning maximalists'.
En ese sentido, por ahora, sigo viendo una sidechain como Liquid, con mucho sentido y complementaria.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Mar 2021)

Es nuestro derecho natural juzgar a nuestros gobiernos y líderes por su capacidad para proteger nuestras vidas, nuestras libertades y nuestra propiedad. Hoy nos damos cuenta de que el Estado ha violado esta confianza y planea hacerlo nuevamente. Por lo tanto, pierde el privilegio de gobernar sobre nosotros.

Como cypherpunks reflejamos nuestros valores y ejercemos nuestra libertad de expresión en código. *Ejecutamos nodos completos para verificar la integridad y la propiedad. Usamos cifrado para proteger nuestra privacidad. Apilamos sats para reclamar nuestra libertad.*

Esto es independencia financiera y solo es posible con un dinero que asegura el recurso más valioso y escaso del mundo: nuestro tiempo. Los individuos recuperarán la soberanía y, como resultado, nuestras familias se fortalecerán. La integridad del dinero sólido es de suma importancia para la prosperidad de la civilización humana. La historia es nuestro testimonio.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## Larsil (20 Mar 2021)

Y Bitcoin vale 15.000.


----------



## ENRABATOR (20 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



Que quiere decir esta grafica?


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (20 Mar 2021)

https://secure.touchnet.com/C21490_ustores/web/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCTID=14926&FROMQRCODE=true

Ray Dalio poco a poco se está convirtiendo.


----------



## Sinjar (20 Mar 2021)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Que quiere decir esta grafica?



Espera sentado a que te lo expliquen.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Mar 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Llevamos un mes muy tranquilo, algo sorprendente.



¿Pasar de 40.000 $ a 60.000 $ te parece tranquilo? Yo sigo pensando que estamos viendo precios escandalosos, si alguien nos hubiera dicho en 2020 "en marzo se tocarán los 60.000 $" nos hubiera parecido un loco, sin embargo ahí está.


----------



## Mpg80 (20 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Pasar de 40.000 $ a 60.000 $ te parece tranquilo? Yo sigo pensando que estamos viendo precios escandalosos, si alguien nos hubiera dicho en 2020 "en marzo se tocarán los 60.000 $" nos hubiera parecido un loco, sin embargo ahí está.



Cuando llegue a 250K los q te rodeen te llamaran guru de las finanzas en vez de loco


----------



## calaminox (20 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo también veo una locura lo de declarar permutas, a parte de que es absurdo porque como bien explicó un forero siempre es una operación a pérdidas. Ejemplo: tienes X BTC y se produce el famoso fork de BCH. Vendes el BCH por BTC obviamente, y solamente has cambiado X euros de BCH por X euros de BTC, no hay incremento de nada ahí, todo lo contrario, hay pérdida porque para hacer ese cambio el exchange te habrá cobrado una comisión.
> 
> Otro ejemplo para que se vea más fácil: quieres hacer un viaje a EEUU y te presentas al aeropuerto con 2.000 € en efectivo. Te acercas a la ventanilla y pides que te cambien esos € a $. Obviamente no se produce ahí ningún incremento patrimonial, sino todo lo contrario, por las comisiones.





ENRABATOR dijo:


> Que quiere decir esta grafica?



El bitcoin que hay en exchanges depositado...la gente de hace tiempo los mete en sus wallet...por eso se mantiene os sube el precio


----------



## Roninn (20 Mar 2021)

Exchange In/Outflow & Netflow


----------



## Sinjar (20 Mar 2021)

Los que realizan trading y además ponen poco capital (gente joven sin mucha idea de inversión), lo dejaran en el exange de turno. Alguno habrá que lo ande moviendo de wallet en wallet sin darse de que las comisiones le restan rentabilidad.

Los que lo tienen en Wallets fuera de exanges, gente que hace holding con grandes capitales.


De los de la primera opción hay mas de los que la gente cree. Es acojonante lo que ve uno por ahi...


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Mar 2021)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Que quiere decir esta grafica?





Sinjar dijo:


> Espera sentado a que te lo expliquen.



linea verde: direcciones de bitcoin con 3-5 años de antiguedad.
linea roja: direcciones de bitcoin con 1-2 años de antiguedad.

resumen: los viejos ya sabemos de que va esto de manos debiles....


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Pasar de 40.000 $ a 60.000 $ te parece tranquilo?



Por comparación con el tsunami de lentejitas de medio péo haciéndose un x100...todo lo es en BTC.

Revoltoso y gore, es abajo. El cerocerismo fiat me la bufa.


----------



## ENRABATOR (21 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> linea verde: direcciones de bitcoin con 3-5 años de antiguedad.
> linea roja: direcciones de bitcoin con 1-2 años de antiguedad.
> 
> resumen: los viejos ya sabemos de que va esto de manos debiles....



Ok gracias, entonces el numero de ballenas que no han movido sus carteras en 3 años o mas sigue aumentando. Acumulan, es lo que entiendo


----------



## Sinjar (21 Mar 2021)

Se comenta que tras las grandes inversiones en Bitcoind de gigantes tecnologicos e instituciones, el soporte se mantendra entre los 40K y 45K. Que mas no va a bajar... 

Ya veremos..


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2021)

El cuñaooo llegó al foro. Qué manera de ensuciar este hilo con sus polladas. 
Gracias Calvo, por el ignore, las cosas como son.


----------



## Roninn (21 Mar 2021)

Es común venir aqui con mentalidad de bolsa ignorando las mecanicas que hacen que Bitcoin sea Bitcoin.

Ya decia Jesse Livermoore en los años 20 que nunca hay que seguir invirtiendo en un valor que cae. Y eso esta muy bien para la bolsa pero si lo aplicas a Bitcoin pues estarias tieso como la mayoria de nocoiners. 

Pero eh, gracias por las advertencias y se feliz con tus estrategias de mercado que eso es lo importante. Por aqui hay algunos con más de 1 millon de pavels que te van a hacer mucho caso.


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Mar 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Los que realizan trading y además ponen poco capital (gente joven sin mucha idea de inversión), lo dejaran en el exange de turno. Alguno habrá que lo ande moviendo de wallet en wallet sin darse de que las comisiones le restan rentabilidad.
> 
> Los que lo tienen en Wallets fuera de exanges, gente que hace holding con grandes capitales.
> 
> ...



Esto es algo que me llamó la atención en su momento. Holders con 6, 7 u 8 cifras en Bitcoin con una templanza digna de un buda, mientras gente que está haciendo trading con 100 euros haciendo ruido y perdiendo pasta como si se estuviesen jugando una inversión millonaria. Simplemente analizando esto te dice qué estrategia es la ganadora.

Entiendo la lógica que sigues, pero el problema es que los datos dicen que haciendo eso es altamente probable que palmes dinero, o al menos que dejes de ganar, porque las grandes subidas con casi total seguridad te pillen fuera. Esto lleva siglos ocurriendo en la bolsa y también está ocurriendo con Bitcoin.

Si tienes curiosidad y te pones a leer este mismo hilo unas cuantas páginas más atrás cuando se produjo el bull run que rompió el ATH de 2017 y nos llevó a los $41000, luego empezó a corregir y hubo mucha gente que se salió sobre los $37000 para "comprar más abajo". El precio llegó a corregir hasta los $29000, y muchos de ellos se pusieron a dar lecciones de market timing a los holders. Pero no compraron. Porque la psicología humana prefiere esperar para comprar más abajo ad eternum. Luego llegó el siguiente bull run que nos llevó a los $58000 y ya te puedes imaginar qué cara se les ha quedado.

La conclusión es que ser holder es, entre otras cosas, un ejercicio de humildad y realismo, reconocer que no eres capaz de adivinar como se va a mover el precio y reconocer que si eres un trader activo tienes a las estadísticas en contra. Ser un trader activo y además poco experimentado significa que te vas a dejar llevar por las emociones al operar. Y juntar dinero y emociones es una mezcla que acaba mal con casi total seguridad.


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Mar 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Es común venir aqui con mentalidad de bolsa ignorando las mecanicas que hacen que Bitcoin sea Bitcoin.
> 
> Ya decia Jesse Livermoore en los años 20 que nunca hay que seguir invirtiendo en un valor que cae. Y eso esta muy bien para la bolsa pero si lo aplicas a Bitcoin pues estarias tieso como la mayoria de nocoiners.
> 
> Pero eh, gracias por las advertencias y se feliz con tus estrategias de mercado que eso es lo importante. Por aqui hay algunos con más de 1 millon de pavels que te van a hacer mucho caso.



Esto es algo que me fascina y que veo en la inmensa mayoría de la gente. En vez de hacer caso a gente que ha sido exitosa en algún campo preferimos darle más valor al discurso de alguien solo porque coincide con el nuestro o porque nos dice lo que queremos oír, aunque no tengan ninguna credencial.

Sesgo de confirmación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Si quieres aprender como ligar con chicas, no le puedes preguntar a otras chicas, sino al chico que es capaz de ligar con muchas chicas, o al menos fijarte en lo que hace.

Si quieres aprender a ser un empresario de éxito, lo que debes hacer es pedir consejo a otros empresarios de éxito, no al catedrático de economía de universidad que lleva toda la vida viviendo de lo público.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Esto es algo que me fascina y que veo en la inmensa mayoría de la gente. En vez de hacer caso a gente que ha sido exitosa en algún campo preferimos darle más valor al discurso de alguien solo porque coincide con el nuestro o porque nos dice lo que queremos oír, aunque no tengan ninguna credencial.
> 
> Sesgo de confirmación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Esto es una gran verdad, y es lo que lleva a España al desastre.
Una educación de mierda, sobre todo en la Universidad, donde gente que no ha salido de un aula, te da clases sobre gestión de equipos, de resiliencia, o simplemente de productividad. 

Ahora que llevo unas cuántas décadas de experiencias laborales de todo tipo, sé el tipo de educación QUE NO QUIERO para mis hijos.
Una razón más para no pisar Hispañistán y sus aulas.


----------



## Roninn (21 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Esto es algo que me fascina y que veo en la inmensa mayoría de la gente. En vez de hacer caso a gente que ha sido exitosa en algún campo preferimos darle más valor al discurso de alguien solo porque coincide con el nuestro o porque nos dice lo que queremos oír, aunque no tengan ninguna credencial.
> 
> Sesgo de confirmación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Es lo que le estaba intentando decir de una forma educada a Chindasvistus con el tweet pero el se ha quedado con la copla de uno que ha ganado un millon.

Que este foro/pais esta lleno de tiesos sin el derecho ni la virtud a opinar sobre gente forrada que lleva batiendose el cobre durante años en el mercado cripto (por.ejemplo)

Deben pensar que estos criptoforrados han tenido suerte y no han estado tomando decisiones criticas los ultimos años.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esto es una gran verdad, y es lo que lleva a España al desastre.
> Una educación de mierda, sobre todo en la Universidad, donde gente que no ha salido de un aula, te da clases sobre gestión de equipos, de resiliencia, o simplemente de productividad.
> 
> Ahora que llevo unas cuántas décadas de experiencias laborales de todo tipo, sé el tipo de educación QUE NO QUIERO para mis hijos.
> Una razón más para no pisar Hispañistán y sus aulas.



Tuve un acalorado debate en Forocoches hace años sobre el 'homeschooling'. 
Sólo que allí era más discutir con borregos del sistema defendiendo el centralismo porque era así y así tenía que ser.

Tu post me ha recordado aquello.

Sigo a unos bitcoiners que por su forma de pensar también ven que el sistema fallaba desde hace tiempo. Y no son progres 'Montessoristas', pero sí que ven que toda la titulitis de la que muchos fueron timados, es parte de la culpa de este desplome económico.

A día de hoy Biden y sus secuaces planteando quitas de deudas por los préstamos universitarios es otra muestra de ello.

No me voy solo al hecho de que ahora haya tanto "hunibersitario" frustrado, sino a que la educación y la formación profesional estamos viendo que va por otro lado totalmente distinto del académico.

Al igual que nos impusieron su dinero, también nos imponen sus reglas de estudio y profesionales. 

A modo personal, ya te digo yo que una vez te ves en el ruedo da igual si sacabas un 10 en el examen, que o espabilabas en las prácticas de empresa o te ibas a servir cafés con tu titulito.

Luego cuando llegas a tener tu propia empresa, tres cuartos de lo mismo. A no ser que sea una institución estatal, que contratará en algunos casos a los mejores, pero en otros a ratitas del sistema que no hacen más que mover la rueda sin dirección alguna.


Enlazando con Bitcoin... 
Les jode que Bitcoin sea descentralizado y que no tengan control sobre él.
Lo van a regular al igual que hicieron con la imprenta, pero aquí estamos y no han podido.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Mar 2021)

El problema que veo es que piensas en dólares y en lo que piensas es en sacar dólares y no valoras el cambio brutal que está empezando a suceder en el sistema financiero y la adopción a gran escala de bitcoin como activo refugio, yo veo eso como algo inevitable y que va a conducir a precios de varios millones por bitcoin, y eso va a suceder entre dentro de 4 u 8 años.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Mar 2021)

Si aquí yo soy el primer remero y creo que moriré remando, pero bueno... 



Estoy leyendo 'Los multimillonarios del bitcoin'. 
El libro no sería nada novedoso, de no ser por sus protagonistas y de cómo los Winklevii, perfectos hijos del sistema, se ven jodidos por este mismo. 

Sé que el idealismo tiene grandes puntos flacos, y entiendo tu mensaje, pero cada uno aquí tiene su estrategia, que comparto más o menos. 
En el mismo libro se habla de un personaje real que acabó muy mal.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Mar 2021)

Otra forma de verlo...

Suecia ya no tiene la producción de electricidad para un ataque del 51% #Bitcoin

Otro país abajo, #Bitcoin más fuerte que nunca


----------



## Rajoy (21 Mar 2021)

Yo conocí bitcoin cuando cotizaba a 8 euros. Eso fue gracias a Remonster, un ilustre forero de este hilo y del hilo del oro. Tuvo el detalle de hablarnos de bitcoin en el hilo del oro.
Me encantó la idea, al tiempo que me pareció super friki. Estuve siguiendo su evolución y leyendo todo lo que caía en mis manos durante 6 meses, sin meter un euro. Leyendo a Sr. Mojon, Muyuu y tantos otros históricos de este hilo.
En este tiempo, Bitcoin me ha permitido jubilarme anticipadamente y poner tierra de por medio con la Hacienda española.
Yo no lo llamaría un clavo ardiendo ...

Y el caso es que, analizando otras posibles inversiones y en el actual escenario totalitario, plandémico, con los bancos centrales emitiendo como si no hubiera mañana inflando el valor de muchos activos y con una brutal crisis económica y sanitaria a las puertas, no encuentro un lugar mejor donde tener mi dinero. Bitcoin es el activo refugio por excelencia. Si no te has enterado aún de porqué, estudia un poco.

Hay 14 hilos del bitcoin y toneladas de información acerca del mismo en reddit.
Porqué todos los trolls que caéis por aqui sin tener ni puta idea de lo que habláis os permitís opinar sobre lo que es bitcoin ?
Lee y desásnate, o lo único de lo que vas a ser capaz es de rebuznar.
Y, si me aceptas un consejo, lo primero que tienes que aprender si no quieres perderte en un mar de shitcoins es lo que significa DESCENTRALIZADO y porqué bitcoin es el único que realmente lo es.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Mar 2021)

Menosprecias todo el asunto BTC. Quien lo compra está participando en la mayor revolución humana desde hace milenios: la separación entre dinero y estado. No es moco de pavo todo esto, no es comparable a un boleto de lotería. Los que están metidos en el bitcoin serán vistos no solo como millonarios, sino como auténticos visionarios, y se escucharán frases como "ojalá hubiera hecho caso a esos raritos autistas de mierda".


----------



## digipl (21 Mar 2021)

Hace un mes no tenia BTC y ahora se da el moco que es minero....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Mar 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 604156
> 
> 
> Hace un mes no tenia BTC y ahora se da el moco que es minero....



Ese tío es gilipollas. Sólo hay que leer lo que escribe para caer en la cuenta de ello.

En su último post dice el muy subnormal que "conoce Bitcoin desde que es un proyecto", para luego asegurar que no tiene nada claro cómo se va a mantener todo funcionando cuando termine la recompensa por minado de bloque, cuando eso es algo que cualquiera que lleve un par de semanas informándose sobre el funcionamiento de Bitcoin sabría responder.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Mar 2021)

Mira, leí las fechas que pusiste, no sé si en ese hilo o en éste mismo, en las cuales se supone que tú "minabas con gpu en un pool" y prácticamente coincidían con el inicio del desarrollo del software que manejaban las primeras pools (la de slush). No quise discutir contigo porque las fechas que pusiste, aunque improbable, no lo hacían imposible.

Pero que me vengas ahora con ese tipo de comentarios ya me dice bastante de tu fiabilidad.

¿Cómo puede ser que seas, en teoría, uno de los primeros mineros gpu españoles y no sepas cosas tan básicas?

Para empezar, si pones una comisión insuficiente, la transacción no se "pierde", símplemente tarda en entrar en los bloques o no lo hace en absoluto. Y soluciones para evitar ese inconveniente hay varias desde hace muchos años a nivel de protocolo, como por ejemplo el Child Pays For Parent. Pero hoy en día la muchas de las billeteras tienen buenos softwares predictivos a la hora de calcular las comisiones que debes incorporar.

Y luego ya lo de que no sabes cómo se sustentará el minado cuando se elimine la recompensa, cualquiera sabe que la respuesta es mediante las comisiones. ¿Cómo si no?


----------



## gapema (21 Mar 2021)

Si no sabes que la recompensa es 6.25 (y ya es la segunda vez que lo pones, no cuela lo de la errata) que cojones vas a saber


----------



## Red Star (21 Mar 2021)

No sé si te has equivocado con las fechas, estás mezclando churras con merinas o yo que sé, pero en España el ADSL se introdujo en 1999, y se masificó en el 2001. Hace ya casi 20 años que nadie usa RDSI, y lo mismo Infovía (cerrada en 1998) e Infovía Plus.

La red de Bitcoin empezó a operar en el 2009.


----------



## Red Star (21 Mar 2021)

¿Dónde vives, en Villa Botijo del Rebuzno?


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2021)

Internet se creó en 1969. Hasta los años 80 no empezó a extenderse, y no se asentó más o menos hasta los 90. Y ya en aquella época era aun "una cosa de frikis". Yo mismo en 2000-2001 iba al colegio a clases de informática para aprender cosas sobre Internet... Y luego un par de años después ya lo pusimos en casa.

En 2021, el mundo sin Internet sería inconcebible.

Yo no digo que vaya a ser BTC. Pero después de Internet, vienen las criptomonedas. Esta tecnología se van a quedar. Alomejor en 30-40 años sale algo mejor y cae al ostracismo, pero que van a cambiar a medio plazo la economía, a mi me genera pocas dudas.


----------



## Red Star (21 Mar 2021)

Aquí hay foreros que llevan usando Bitcoin para pagar servicios desde al menos el 2013, vuelos, hoteles, comprar horo, etc. Uno dijo hace años que había montado un laboratorio entero en Singapur pagando con Bitcoin y que había reformado su casa, posiblemente en el 2015 o así.

No sé Rick, creo que vas a la cola, no estás ni has estado surfeando la cresta de la ola. Pero sí, tienes razón, ahora que los gordos se están metiendo ya se puede probar a invertir en Bitcoin, la gente sensata ya tenéis permiso para hacerlo. Antes no, claro, porque eso os habría hecho millonarios y las personas con dos dedos de frente no quieren ser millonarias, sino continuar remando bien fuerte y no salir nunca de la carrera de la rata. Si acaso ganar unos eurillos o rascar un poco de rentabilidad a esos ahorrillos muertos de risa que están cogiendo polvo en el banco.


----------



## Sinjar (21 Mar 2021)

Amazon a día de hoy es la 4º empresa más grande del mundo por detrás de Apple(USA), Aramco(A.Saudi) y Microsoft(USA).

Por el momento se han aliado con Ethereum. Que es la 2º red mas capitalizada del mundo crypto, y que a nivel tecnológico ya le lleva algo de ventaja a Bitcoin. De base es de 2º generación y con la Update que esta para pasar a fase1 (la fase 0 ya se cumplió), van a conseguir mas escalabilidad y velocidad de transacciones. Esta comprobado que el futuro de las redes descentralizadas es el POS en vez de POW (minería).

Ethereum ya está disponible en Amazon Managed Blockchain

Sin ir mas lejos, creo que Bitcoin lo va a petar, pero se van a ver obligados a actualizar la red. Es un hecho. Como y cuando lo hagan será clave.

Ethereum en ese aspecto ya ha dado el salto y es la 2º moneda en discordia. Con Amazon aliada con Ethereum, y el potencial actual de Amazon y el futuro prometedor que tiene (energias renobables, medios de comunicación, informatica, practicamente Amazon va a intantar acapararlo todo), me parece muy imprudente la afirmación que has hecho.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Pasar de 40.000 $ a 60.000 $ te parece tranquilo? Yo sigo pensando que estamos viendo precios escandalosos, si alguien nos hubiera dicho en 2020 "en marzo se tocarán los 60.000 $" nos hubiera parecido un loco, sin embargo ahí está.



Es que una corrección del 30%, que es BASTANTE, aun asi mirando con perspectiva no es tanto. Y es más, es que se ha levantado, ahora esta estable en ese rango 55-60k.

Yo cuando rompimos el bizcocho del valor de 2017 (20k) ya me parecía brutal, pero es que ahora dudo que volvamos ni siquiera a ver ese valor. Me puedo equivocar, pero es que ese soporte de tanta empresa gorda metiendo cash sano en torno a los 35k, es una especie de "seguridad" o de "confirmación" que nunca había tenido el BTC.

Digamos que cuando los que más dinero tienen (Que lo tienen porque han sido más listos o más avispados a medio plazo), empiezan a meterse en algo, la probabilidad de que se equivoquen es en general baja. Es mi opinión.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Mar 2021)

Si y no. Eso jodería bastante al usuario más "casual", pero el que ya sabe de que va esto, se buscaría las castañas. Y si prohibes el acceso a un bien escaso, ese bien probablemente se va a hacer todavía más valioso, porque es más inaccesible o difícil de conseguir. Si cortas el acceso fácil al BTC, comprar o adquirir un BTC va a ser más difícil, y por lo tanto, debería aumentar su valor intrínseco.

Es mi modesta opinión, claro que si se ponen todos pueden intentar "ahogar" el BTC, pero...


----------



## Sinjar (21 Mar 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Internet se creó en 1969. Hasta los años 80 no empezó a extenderse, y no se asentó más o menos hasta los 90. Y ya en aquella época era aun "una cosa de frikis". Yo mismo en 2000-2001 iba al colegio a clases de informática para aprender cosas sobre Internet... Y luego un par de años después ya lo pusimos en casa.
> 
> En 2021, el mundo sin Internet sería inconcebible.
> 
> Yo no digo que vaya a ser BTC. Pero después de Internet, vienen las criptomonedas. Esta tecnología se van a quedar. Alomejor en 30-40 años sale algo mejor y cae al ostracismo, pero que van a cambiar a medio plazo la economía, a mi me genera pocas dudas.



Después de Internet no vienen las criptomonedas, viene la tecnología que las sustenta, el blockchain. Busca para que cosas se puede usar la blockchain, y de hecho ya se empieza a utilizar, y que no sea activo de divisas...

Podrías flipar. Decid las cosas con criterio.


----------



## mr nobody (21 Mar 2021)

A ver, yo me muevo entre la tesitura de que si hubieran querido las elites ya lo hubieran bloqueado el BTC (por lo que aqui hay algo que no sabemos) y de que por otro lado esas mismas elites son torpes y lentas y todavia esta por llegar el bloqueo.

Aun suponiendo que llegara un bloqueo de las elites mira lo que paso en nigeria, o china en su momento o india hace poco... Igualmente siempre quedaria algun pais cryptfriendly al que ir.

Demaisados palos lleva ya soportado BTC y ya es muy popular, ya tiene la "marca hecha", algo asi como el oro que todo el mundo escucha oro y lo asocia con valor desde el dia que nace practicamente.

Creo que la partida esta ganada 70-30. A ver que tal va, por si acaso ir recogiendo beneficios de vez en cuando o cuando se tiene algun apuro me parece una excelente idea tambien.


----------



## Red Star (21 Mar 2021)

En Japón es dinero de curso legal desde hace varios años. Japón no va a prohibir Bitcoin ni impedir que sus bancos puedan transferir dinero desde o hacia los exchanges, sería legalmente un marronazo para el gobierno. Además de que se pueden pagar impuestos con Bitcoin y muchos servicios. Con que en Japón siga siendo legal, ya está la guerra ganada. Con que haya unos pocos países en donde no toquen los cojones demasiado o haya una mínima isla de libertac, no se podrá contener el flujo.

Las élites mundiales no controlan todo el planeta, sino algunos países. Los países no se han puesto nunca todos de acuerdo en nada. Ahora mismo en Irán están usando Bitcoin para el comercio internacional porque los tienen baneados del SWIFT, etc. Hungría, o Bulgaria, no recuerdo, tiene bitcoins incautados a unos (supuestos) delincuentes por valor de miles de millones de euros desde hace años, y no los han vendido. Hay demasiados intereses diferentes como para que se pueda coordinar un ataque global exitoso contra Bitcoin. El egoísmo y el individualismo, en este caso, es el gran problema de las élites financieras y mundialistas. No pueden controlar los intereses de todos los actores, que son muchos y miran por su propio bien.

Si las élites controlasen ya todos los gobiernos, o la mayoría de gobiernos, llevaríamos ya tiempo viviendo en una dictadura mundial totalitaria. Y no es el caso.

No tienen el poder absoluto todavía y, a este paso, dudo seriamente que lo vayan a consigan tener alguna vez.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Mar 2021)

Todo son risas hasta que tienen que bloquear a "4 frikis de hinternec"


----------



## gapema (21 Mar 2021)

Si, se nota que sabes muy mucho de casinos online, cuando precisamente el 90% del volumen de negocio en este sector ahora mismo se mueve en casinos no regulados, y en gran parte gracias a las criptomonedas.

Un gran éxito del gobierno chino , prohibiendo el juego y las criptomonedas


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Esta comprobado que el futuro de las redes descentralizadas es el POS en vez de POW (minería).


----------



## Seronoser (21 Mar 2021)

Han hecho un Chiquito de la Calzada


----------



## Sinjar (21 Mar 2021)

No se, ponme el dato de Ethereum, que no lo has puesto.

De todas formas, la seguridad de una red de tipo PoW no la determina el tiempo que esta arriba una red. Si no el tiempo que tarda la red blockchain en realizar las confirmaciones de bloque. En el caso de Bitcoin son 6 confirmaciones y en caso de Ethereum 237 confirmaciones. 



FUENTE:

Para que una transacción sea considerada segura o irreversible, tanto en Ethereum como en Bitcoin, se requiere poco menos de una hora de espera. Significa que ahora, ambas redes ofrecen el mismo grado de seguridad. Hasta hace poco Ethereum requería 5 veces más tiempo para hacer la misma cantidad de trabajo que la red de la criptomoneda pionera.

El sitio howmanyconfs compara la seguridad de diferentes cadenas que usan un algoritmo de Prueba de Trabajo (PoW o Proof of Work), midiendo el nivel de seguridad en relación a los *56 minutos* en el que la red de *Bitcoin *realiza sus 6 confirmaciones de bloques. En ese sentido, muestra que *Ethereum* requiere 237 confirmaciones y un tiempo de espera de unos *51 minutos* para que sus transacciones sean tan seguras como las de bitcoin.

En las cadenas de bloques que usan el algoritmo de Prueba de Trabajo, cuantos más bloques confirmen una transacción, mayor seguridad ofrecen. Significa que, cuantas más confirmaciones, más difícil será modificar una transacción y cuanto menos tiempo se logre en ofrecer mayor seguridad, *disminuirán las probabilidades de que la red esté expuesta a los ataques*, como un doble gasto, por ejemplo.


La red de Ethereum ahora es tan segura como la de Bitcoin

Bitcoin 56 min para ser irreversibles.
Ethereum 51min para ser irreversibles.

Pintáis a Ethereum como una puta mierda, y tampoco es eso. Ya veremos con el update a 2.0


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Josar (21 Mar 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> No se, ponme el dato de Ethereum, que no lo has puesto.
> 
> De todas formas, la seguridad de una red de tipo PoW no la determina el tiempo que esta arriba una red. Si no el tiempo que tarda la red blockchain en realizar las confirmaciones de bloque. En el caso de Bitcoin son 6 confirmaciones y en caso de Ethereum 237 confirmaciones.
> 
> ...



No sabría ni por donde empezar

A ver, primero no estas en el hilo de las altcoins

Segundo el sistem POS no es nuevo, ya sabemos por experiencia que funciona peor. Ether no ha descubierto nada nuevo

Tercero, el triunfo de ether es su tragedia a la vez, cuanto más suba de precio, menos gente va utilizar sus contratos inteligentes 

La gente no entiende la diferencia entre el concepto de gas o dinero. No conozco a nadie con ether que haga ningún contrato inteligente, solo comprar para holdear como si fuera dinero o venderlo en corto para especular 

No me quiero extender mucho más y hacer un ladrillo 

Al hilo de las alts, please


----------



## protocolocon (21 Mar 2021)

Retiros de bitcoin a monederos particulares podrían prohibirse por propuesta del GAFI

Empiezan a sonar cosas que pueden ponerlo todo patas arriba....


----------



## Red Star (21 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Retiros de bitcoin a monederos particulares podrían prohibirse por propuesta del GAFI
> 
> Empiezan a sonar cosas que pueden ponerlo todo patas arriba....



Es lógico que lo intenten, y ya se predijo que un movimiento así era probable. Pero fracasarán con eso.


----------



## _______ (21 Mar 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Retiros de bitcoin a monederos particulares podrían prohibirse por propuesta del GAFI
> 
> Empiezan a sonar cosas que pueden ponerlo todo patas arriba....



@MIP 

@Burbujerofc 

@Sr.Mojón 

OPINEN


----------



## Rajoy (21 Mar 2021)

Pues puede que sepas mucho de casinos online pero de Bitcoin parece que te acabes de caer del guindo ...
Esos argumentos de "pero si los gobiernos y los bancos ..." son de primero de troll. Y no es porque no nos los hayamos planteado, es porque esa es una discusión de hace ya muchos años. Y está totalmente superada.
Como te he dicho antes, empieza por repasarte los hilos del bitcoin y verás que eso ya se ha discutido hasta la saciedad.
No estamos en ese punto. Estamos en el punto en el que grandes jugadores están comprando bitcoin. Estamos en el punto en el que los conflictos de intereses cada vez van a hacer más difícil que bitcoin sea atacado. Estamos en el punto en que Blackrock compra participaciones en Grayscale. Estamos en el punto de que paypal permite operar con bitcoin y que Mastercard ha anunciado que va a integrarlo en su operativa.

Sea cierto o no lo que cuentas, BBVA es un banco entre mil. Yo tengo cuentas en cuatro bancos españoles, uno alemán y tres en mi país de residencia y, de momento, no he tenido ningún problema. Sólo en uno de ellos me pidieron información hace años por movimientos de cierta importancia, pero sin bloquearme jamás una cuenta.

Para acabar comentar que, por ejemplo, Binance tiene una tarjeta de débito (VISA) que te permite cambiar tus criptos a fiat y gastarlas en cualquier comercio sin tener que pasar por (ni dar explicaciones a) ningún banco y con condiciones bastante interesantes (cambio de criptos a precios de mercado, comisión 1%, cashback hasta el 8%).


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @MIP
> 
> @Burbujerofc
> 
> ...



Mi opinión es que el que no haya hecho los deberes, todavía está a tiempo. 

Bitcoin Privacy Resources

No nos andaremos con rodeos. La privacidad de Bitcoin no es fácil, especialmente para los recién llegados. Hay muchas trampas en las que puede tropezar. Este sitio está diseñado para guiarte a través de los pasos básicos para obtener un buen nivel de privacidad al interactuar con la red Bitcoin. Estos pasos están escritos en un orden deliberado para garantizar que aquellos que comienzan desde el cero absoluto tengan la mayor oportunidad de privacidad desde el día 1. Si ya eres un bitcoiner, pero después de leer esto sientes que te perdiste o hiciste algo mal, no temas. El mejor momento para comenzar a tomar medidas para mejorar tu privacidad es ahora.

La privacidad de Bitcoin es un espectro que cambia constantemente con diferentes cambios de protocolo, características de billetera o nodo y marcos regulatorios. Sin embargo, hay algunos principios básicos que probablemente se mantendrán sin cambios en el futuro previsible y nuestro objetivo es guiarlos a través de ellos aquí. Por favor, no sienta la necesidad de implementar todo esto desde el día 1. Piense en este sitio como tu caja de herramientas de privacidad de Bitcoin, trabaje en agregarlo lentamente con el tiempo a medida que lo comprenda.

Bitcoin Privacy Guide


----------



## _______ (21 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Mi opinión es que el que no haya hecho los deberes, todavía está a tiempo.
> 
> Bitcoin Privacy Resources
> 
> ...



No entiendo que tiene que ver eso con la noticia


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> No entiendo que tiene que ver eso con la noticia



A ver si he leído algo que no era, pero, ¿no tiene que ver con la limitación de retiro de bitcoins a monederos particulares?

Esas guías explican paso a paso cómo no depender de exchanges centralizados, entre otras cosas.

Edit: por ejemplo... 

*Why no-KYC?*
KYC or ‘Know your customer’ is a regulation that any businesses with a banking relationship has to abide by and Bitcoin exchanges are no different. These rules are imposed worldwide and are geared towards ensuring that a business acting as a money exchange and/or transmitter has ‘suitable’ information on every customer they serve.

95% of Bitcoin on-ramps today require KYC information. If you purchase through one of these regulated entities, you essentially tag your bitcoin addresses to your personal identity. This makes it much easier for chain surveillance firms, the companies they work with or worse, governments, to potentially…


Track your spending habits
Prevent you from using other regulated services
Confiscate your bitcoin
Come after you for tax liabilities
Generally know more about you than they should
If you already own some bitcoin from a KYC source, you can decide on the best course of action and read more on the risks of KYC here. At the very least, ensure that you keep your KYC and non-KYC stacks of bitcoin completely separate.

Given these risks it seems logical that step 1 of your Bitcoin privacy journey should be to ensure that when obtaining bitcoin, the fewer people who know, the better. Buying from a no-KYC source facilitates this.


----------



## _______ (21 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> A ver si he leído algo que no era, pero, ¿no tiene que ver con la limitación de retiro de bitcoins a monederos particulares?
> 
> Esas guías explican paso a paso cómo no depender de exchanges centralizados, entre otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Ah vale, pero mientras la mayoría no acepte cryotos directamente puede k necesites vender en exchange o con descentralizados es suficiente?


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Mar 2021)

Aquí lo explica perfectamente.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Mar 2021)

No Coiner Excuse Generator


----------



## gapema (21 Mar 2021)

Mucho no sabes, no, porque el movimiento empezó en china, pero ya ha llegado a occidente.

si tu referencia es Codere, empresa Paco por excelencia, normal que no sepas ni por donde te da el aire.


----------



## Sinjar (21 Mar 2021)

Josar dijo:


> No sabría ni por donde empezar
> 
> Segundo el sistem POS no es nuevo, ya sabemos por experiencia que funciona peor. Ether no ha descubierto nada nuevo



Esto ¿lo podrías explicar?


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Mar 2021)

si, cuando entra Bogdanoff


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (22 Mar 2021)

Los pasos de la regulación llevan que todo este controlado: Blockchain por el NWO.


----------



## MIP (22 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @MIP
> 
> @Burbujerofc
> 
> ...



No hay mucho que opinar, lo que plantean tal y como lo plantean solo es viable controlando férreamente a los exchanges, y basta con que haya un intercambio de particular a particular o un Exchange en un país no vigilado, para que su cadena de control se esfume. 

Posiblemente lo único que lograrían sería que proliferasen los intercambios P2P con la consiguiente mejora de las condiciones en ese canal.


----------



## MIP (22 Mar 2021)

Satoshi recuerda por que PoW es la manera más eficiente de emplear la energía:







Y recordad amigos del PoS: si en un algoritmo de consenso intentar trampear el sistema no tiene un coste en $/h, entonces no vale para proteger adecuadamente.


----------



## MIP (22 Mar 2021)

Coinbase creo que si, pero solo si se lo pidieran expresamente. Binance no lo tengo tan seguro.

Por supuesto todo esto podría cambiar en un futuro con un par de leyes puestas a traicion.


----------



## gapema (22 Mar 2021)

Primero eres un enterado, “luego algo sabes” y ahora reconoces que no tienes ni puta idea de nada de lo que hablas. Pon enlace a ver dice el subnormal, como si se hiciera publicidad publicidad de esas cosas madre mía que perdido estas . Si no tienes ni puta idea de un tema no te metas a opinar, lee y pregunta pero no quedes como un retrasado más con links de pacodere


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Mar 2021)

Te equivocas en todo. La opción child pays for parent no es un tipo de transacción especial, es enviar con más comisiones una transacción nueva que gaste alguno de los "unspent outputs" que generó la anterior transacción que se quedó corta. Los mineros cuando tienen en su mempool ambas transacciones las tratan como un "paquete conjunto", de manera que las comisiones por byte de información se promedian y de este modo entrarían las dos transacciones en un mismo bloque.

Además lo bueno de este sistema es que puede hacerlo tanto el que envió la primera transacción, como el que la tendría que haber recibido.

La otra opción clásica sería el "replace by fee", pero esa sólo la puede llevar a cabo el que envía.

Lo de la "Estafa" que nombras, ya es de chiste, macho. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que, si la transacción no entra en un bloque, no se ha llevado a cabo todavía y no hay que entregar el producto y;o servicio todavía.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @MIP
> 
> @Burbujerofc
> 
> ...



Todo el Taproot que va a implementarse en breve hace inviable cualquier paja mental que los reguladores subnormales puedan haberse hecho con respecto a monitorizar la cadena de bloques, los exchanges y los usuarios.

Lo que este imbécil del GAFI implora no es más que un lloriqueo quejumbroso que lanza a los cuatro vientos con la esperanza de que todo el resto de países conectados al sistema swift y al dólar aseguren que agacharán la cabecita y aceptarán sumisamente.

No funcionará, como tampoco funcionó la presión a los paraísos fiscales para que dejen de ofrecer una alternativa al neocomunismo de amiguetes que tienen montado en occidente.

Aparte de que, además, el dólar está comenzando a perder influencia global conforme más lo van falsificando. ¿De qué servirá amenazar a países enteros con desconectarlos de swift y del dólar cuando este no valga ni para limpiarse el culo?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Mar 2021)

Todos estos argumentos ya los esgrimía el forero Nico hace 5 ó 6 años, cuando el Bitcoin era mucho más débil y vulnerable que ahora, y cotizaba por debajo de los 100€. Sin embargo mira dónde estamos.

El planeta entero no es EEUU y la economía global de la hinternec no es el dólar. Cualquiera que no haya estado metido en una cueva durante los últimos 5 años se tiene que haber dado cuenta ya. En estos últimos 5 años hay países enteros que han declarado oficialmente a Bitcoin como moneda (Japón) y países que han retirado el dólar como moneda para sus intercambios comerciales (Rusia y China). También ha habido corralitos en grandes bloques económicos como la UE (Grecia y Chipre).

No, amigo, los tiempos cambian y las mareas son pendulares. Después de cuarenta años ha llegado el momento de que los EEUU empiecen a comerse su inflación con patatas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Mar 2021)

Menuda pregunta, macho. Facepalm

El poder de la Hacienda española termina en Irún y en la Junquera.


----------



## Josar (22 Mar 2021)

Tengo que reconocer que me he reído jejejej

Le hacían falta al hilo trolls con gracia y argumentos 

Lo de los 4 frikis ya lo decían hace años y aquí seguimos viento en popa


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Mar 2021)

Tiene cojones que la gente sólamente aprenda a hostias.


----------



## MIP (22 Mar 2021)

Satoshi Nakamoto (2009) dijo:


> La raíz del problema con la moneda convencional es toda la confianza que se requiere para que funcione.
> 
> Se debe confiar en que el banco central no degradará la moneda, pero la historia de las monedas fiduciarias está llena de violaciones de esa confianza.



Bitcoin open source implementation of P2P currency | Satoshi Nakamoto Institute.


----------



## Satoshi (22 Mar 2021)

Creo que es la primera noticia “positiva” que leo en este panfleto boomer….poco a poco

El bitcoin podría alcanzar los 300.000 dólares, pero después entrará en un ''invierno'' dos o tres años de caídas


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Mar 2021)

Puede que esté entretenido el libro: 'The Blocksize war'

Este libro cubre la guerra del tamaño de bloques de Bitcoin, que se libró desde agosto de 2015 hasta noviembre de 2017. En la superficie, la batalla fue sobre la cantidad de datos permitidos en cada bloque de Bitcoin, sin embargo, expuso problemas mucho más profundos, como quién controla las reglas del protocolo de Bitcoin. No es posible cubrir todos los giros y vueltas del laberíntico conflicto o todos los argumentos, pero he proporcionado una cronología de los eventos más significativos. Este libro explora algunos de los personajes principales del conflicto e incluye cobertura, tanto desde el frente como detrás de escena, durante algunas de las fases más agudas de la lucha. El relato de este libro incluye discusiones con los actores clave de ambos lados durante la guerra, explorando sus motivaciones, estrategia y procesos de pensamiento a medida que avanzaba y desarrollaba la agotadora campaña.






Si no lo queréis comprar, lo van a ir publicando capítulo por capítulo cada lunes en su blog.









The Blocksize War - Chapter 1 - First Strike | BitMEX Blog


Chapter 1 of the book The Blocksize War is published below. The full book is available on Amazon. As a reminder, 50% of any profits from physical book sales will be donated to Médecins Sans Frontières, a charity that provides medical assistance to people affected by conflict, epidemics...




blog.bitmex.com


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Mar 2021)

esta en español tambien.... Las búsquedas de Bitcoin en Turquía aumentan un 566% tras la caída del 14% de la lira turca (cointelegraph.com)


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Mar 2021)

XBOX aceptando pago en bitcoin....


----------



## Porestar (22 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> XBOX aceptando pago en bitcoin....



Es solo una encuesta insider, pero tengo que meterme a rellenarla


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Es solo una encuesta insider, pero tengo que meterme a rellenarla



no tengo psx ni xbox..... 

lo he puesto porque si microsoft empieza ha aceptarlos, luego seguramente se podran comprar juegos y demas pagos en su market.


----------



## Porestar (22 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> no tengo psx ni xbox.....
> 
> lo he puesto porque si microsoft empieza ha aceptarlos, luego seguramente se podran comprar juegos y demas pagos en su market.



No hagas caso, solo es una encuesta para saber si deben ir ellos entrando ya. Pero como digo pondré mi granito de arena rellenándola, si la han puesto para los insider españoles.


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Mar 2021)

este jueves/viernes tenemos subidon.... 









Bitcoin Is Braced For A Huge $6 Billion Price Earthquake This Week


With bitcoin traders and investors looking for signs of what might move the market, a record $6.1 billion worth of bitcoin options are set to expire this Friday, March 26...




www.forbes.com


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Mar 2021)

un bitcoin = 7.804.960 pesetas


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (22 Mar 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> Creo que es la primera noticia “positiva” que leo en este panfleto boomer….poco a poco
> 
> El bitcoin podría alcanzar los 300.000 dólares, pero después entrará en un ''invierno'' dos o tres años de caídas



En que se basa  .


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> no tengo psx ni xbox.....
> 
> lo he puesto porque si microsoft empieza ha aceptarlos, luego seguramente se podran comprar juegos y demas pagos en su market.



para que comprar cosas con una "moneda" que siempre sube? cuál es la finalidad de comprar con BTC?


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Mar 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> para que comprar cosas con una "moneda" que siempre sube? cuál es la finalidad de comprar con BTC?



hay gente con miles y ya les da igual pagar con ellos. para esos ya ha llegado el momento de jubilar sus bitcoins.... o parte de ellos.....

otros saldran a los 100.000$, otros a 500.000$ y otros a los 5.000.000$.....

cuando llegue a "tu precio", ya lo gastaras.....


----------



## CBDC (23 Mar 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> para que comprar cosas con una "moneda" que siempre sube? cuál es la finalidad de comprar con BTC?



Darle uso, que es parte de su valor.
Sirve a la vez de reserva de valor y unidad de cambio. Negarle una de esas opciones es quitarle valor.
Si se usara más para comprar y más comercios lo aceptaran su precio subiría más.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Mar 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> para que comprar cosas con una "moneda" que siempre sube? cuál es la finalidad de comprar con BTC?



No sube siempre, hasta ahora a largo plazo ha sido alcista.

Y porque es una opción: usarla como medio de pago, como tantas otras. Hay gente que lo ve como reserva de valor, hay otros que especulan e intentan tradeos en cortos para ganar FIAT... una cosa versátil que para muchos "todavía está empezando" y a saber como acaba.


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Mar 2021)

Bitcoin disciples carrying the Holy node to the promised land


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2021)

No hace falta una prohibición efectiva para un activo tremendamente vinculado a las distorsionadas divisas actuales. Con la munición del fiat infinito, pronto CBDC, lo drenas a p&dumps , iwal k lo has inflado ...y libro cerrado.

Dex, sistemas de transacción anónimos y Oro Físico como Stable coin/Reserva de valor. Esa es, YA HOY, la pinza económica autosuficiente para puentear el sistema financiero presente...y los futuros k se les ocurra imponer. El resto, chuminadas puntuales en función de los intereses fiat de kadakualo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Mar 2021)

el btc sube porque se compara con el mierda fiat global que se devalúa...


----------



## _______ (23 Mar 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el btc sube porque se compara con el mierda fiat global que se devalúa...



No sólo con el Fiat sube respecto a todo


----------



## Anticriminal (23 Mar 2021)

Illegal Content and the Blockchain - Schneier on Security

Resulta que hay modos de subir archivos a la blockchain que usa el bitcoin. Estos archivos, una vez han sido subidos no pueden ser borrados sin crear una nueva moneda y alguien ya ha subido pornografía ilegal entre otras cosas por lo que supuestamente quedarán ahí para siempre (?)

Estoy viendo formas que en google aparecen (tienes que pagar) Step-By-Step Instructions to Upload Large Files to the Bitcoin SV Blockchain




__





Upload files to Bitcoin Cash blockchain


An online tool to upload & download files using the blockchain technology.




blockupload.io









Blockchain file upload/download (flow) - Node-RED







flows.nodered.org




.








Child abuse images hidden in crypto-currency blockchain


Images of child abuse are found embedded in the system powering a high-profile crypto-currency.



www.bbc.com








__





BitcoinFiles







bitcoinfiles.org












Hidden surprises in the Bitcoin blockchain and how they are stored: Nelson Mandela, Wikileaks, photos, and Python software


Every Bitcoin transaction is stored in the distributed database known as the Bitcoin blockchain. However, people have found ways to hack ...




www.righto.com


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> No sólo con el Fiat sube respecto a todo



si haces btc/una acción que sube no sube.


----------



## _______ (23 Mar 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> si haces btc/una acción que sube no sube.



Respecto a las europeas y la, mayoría del mundo sube respecto a todas. 

Incluso sube respecto a la mayoría de las acciones usanas que son dueños de la impresora number one e incluso contra el top empresas de usa Tesla amazon Facebook

Por favor que bitcoin valía céntimos hace 11 años unos euros hace 9 y 200 hace 6


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Mar 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Illegal Content and the Blockchain - Schneier on Security
> 
> Resulta que hay modos de subir archivos a la blockchain que usa el bitcoin. Estos archivos, una vez han sido subidos no pueden ser borrados sin crear una nueva moneda y alguien ya ha subido pornografía ilegal entre otras cosas por lo que supuestamente quedarán ahí para siempre (?)
> 
> ...



El número pi tiene también, en algún sitio de su cadena de decimales, imágenes ilegales codificadas en sistema decimal. Prohibámoslo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Respecto a las europeas y la, mayoría del mundo sube respecto a todas.
> 
> Incluso sube respecto a la mayoría de las acciones usanas que son dueños de la impresora number one e incluso contra el top empresas de usa Tesla amazon Facebook
> 
> Por favor que bitcoin valía céntimos hace 11 años unos euros hace 9 y 200 hace 6



bueno es volátil si, la verdad es que acciones que han hecho un x100 hay bien pocas


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 Mar 2021)

Alguien acaba de mover 12000 BTC de Coinbase a su wallet



Aquí la transacción en la blockchain. Es un wallet nuevo:








Blockchain.com Explorer | BTC | ETH | BCH


The easiest and most trusted transaction search engine and block explorer.




www.blockchain.com


----------



## kaitinhio (23 Mar 2021)

Hold y si baja compramos mas, que mueva los btc que quieran esas ballenitas


----------



## Larsil (23 Mar 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el btc sube porque se compara con el mierda fiat global que se devalúa...



¿Entonces van a subir los precios por culpa de el dineru Bitcoin?


----------



## _______ (23 Mar 2021)

@Burbujerofc @MIP @Sr.Mojón 

Cual os parece la manera más anónima y privada e pasar de bitcoin a stable Coin y vuelta a bitcoin?
Uniswap? Pancakeswap?


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2021)

Los diarios patrios de Hispañistán, dejando ver su absoluto desconocimiento sobre BTC.

El coste oculto del boom de las criptomonedas: consumen más energía que Ucrania o Suecia

Aunque como siempre, lo mejor son los comentarios, y su nivelazo


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @Burbujerofc @MIP @Sr.Mojón
> 
> Cual os parece la manera más anónima y privada e pasar de bitcoin a stable Coin y vuelta a bitcoin?
> Uniswap? Pancakeswap?




Justo estaba viendo esta wallet para trastearla, para pequeñas cantidades. 



Me quedo a leer opiniones.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Mar 2021)

Bitcoin se comercia hasta por USD 90.000 en Turquía en medio del colapso de la lira


El interés en bitcoin se dispara en Turquía ante el desplome de la lira y el temor de que el gobierno aplique controles de capital.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## MIP (23 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @Burbujerofc @MIP @Sr.Mojón
> 
> Cual os parece la manera más anónima y privada e pasar de bitcoin a stable Coin y vuelta a bitcoin?
> Uniswap? Pancakeswap?



Supongo que saldrá mejor hacer coinjoin con Wasabi o Samurai, pasar por una stablecoin me suena a que te quedas igual. Si me dijeras aún pasar por Monero pues puede, aunque siempre vas a depender de los Exchange que uses.


----------



## _______ (23 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Supongo que saldrá mejor hacer coinjoin con Wasabi o Samurai, pasar por una stablecoin me suena a que te quedas igual. Si me dijeras aún pasar por Monero pues puede, aunque siempre vas a depender de los Exchange que uses.



Coinjoin y wasabi son exchanges descentralizados? Si son descentralizados que más da que los pases a stablecoin? Quien va a poder trazar ese swap? Nadie? 

Entonces quieres decir en un exchanges descentralizado primero de bitcoin a stable Coin de stable Coin y cuando quieras volver a bitcoin de stsblecoin a monero y de monero a bitcoin?


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Mar 2021)

¿Van a agitar un poco más el árbol antes? 

Quién está vendiendo BTC una semana antes de que Morgan Stanley finalmente lo ofrezca a su capital de $ 5 billones que ha estado exigiendo acceso a #bitcoin?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @Burbujerofc @MIP @Sr.Mojón
> 
> Cual os parece la manera más anónima y privada e pasar de bitcoin a stable Coin y vuelta a bitcoin?
> Uniswap? Pancakeswap?



Yo no uso stablecoins. Son una estafa centralizada, como el resto de shitcoins.


----------



## MIP (23 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Coinjoin y wasabi son exchanges descentralizados? Si son descentralizados que más da que los pases a stablecoin? Quien va a poder trazar ese swap? Nadie?
> 
> Entonces quieres decir en un exchanges descentralizado primero de bitcoin a stable Coin de stable Coin y cuando quieras volver a bitcoin de stsblecoin a monero y de monero a bitcoin?



Coinjoin es un protocolo de mezclado, no un Exchange. Por tanto solo necesitas la cartera custodialque lo soporta. 

En los DEX basados en ETH no cambias Bitcoin real, sino tokens wBTC, con lo cual estás añadiendo un número adicional de pasos innecesarios pudiendo hacer lo mismo con coinjoin en un solo paso.


----------



## Rajoy (23 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El número pi tiene también, en algún sitio de su cadena de decimales, imágenes ilegales codificadas en sistema decimal. Prohibámoslo.



Yo he visto un 69 ...


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo no uso stablecoins. Son una estafa centralizada, como el resto de shitcoins.



es que encima no son ni stablecoins.... son shitcoins....


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Mar 2021)

ya estan los adoradores de moloch entrando.....

y sacando del exchange 14.*666* Bitcoins


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo no uso stablecoins. Son una estafa centralizada, como el resto de shitcoins.



Jurl,jurl... Habló de putas, La Tacones... 

Todo sistema económico volátil - aunke sea una bomba, como el de BTC - necesita Reservas de Valor fiables. Necesitaba, necesita y necesitará , bien lo sabes tú.

Tienes un límite de ceros marcado para dejar de tratar al personal como putos párvulos...o ni éso ? 






Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


¿¿Alguien ha comprado en eldoradocoins ?? No será que no hay hilos pertinentes para preguntar eso en vez de ensuciar este macho....




www.burbuja.info







Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Tienes oro a la venta? Yo sé que tú manejas oro también.



En pleno arranke del oxtiazo de margin calls del SP500, por cierto...gran militancia, vive diox - o biba Satoshi, chámalo ekis - ( el wen ojo no se discute. La lenwita espekulaóra, sep  ).


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Van a agitar un poco más el árbol antes?
> 
> Quién está vendiendo BTC una semana antes de que Morgan Stanley finalmente lo ofrezca a su capital de $ 5 billones que ha estado exigiendo acceso a #bitcoin?



realmente btc usa el mismo método que las acciones que se reparten títulos antes de bajar? si esto es una montaña de arena , todo dependerá de la gente si confia en btc o no, si alguien saca btc alguien deberá suplir ese dinero que sale. hoy dia hay mucha liquidez por eso sube y sube. btc en sí vale 0 a infinito, pero se le da el valor XXX porque se compara con otro activo que se está depreciando.


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Mar 2021)

Biden administration is preparing a new $3 trillion package - Digest Time


Advisers of the POTUS, Joe Biden, are preparing a $3 trillion plan to stimulate the economy in the long run. The package includes measures to combat climate change.




digesttime.com


----------



## CuiBono (23 Mar 2021)

yo uso umbrel + wasabi + coldcard + cryptosteel.


----------



## CuiBono (23 Mar 2021)

De momento no he hecho coinjoin, en wasabi tienes que tener el btc metido en una cartera de la app, no puedes hacer coinjoin desde la coldcard. 
De todas formas, algunos servicios en internet como blockfi esta congelando bitcoin coinjoneados. A día de hoy me parece un riesgo innecesario, prefiero esperar a la actualización de taproot y evitar posibles futuros conflictos.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Mar 2021)

BTC es trabajo 'duru' ...como diria Miguel Anxo Bastos


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Mar 2021)

Juggernaut Messenger & Wallet

Messaging, reimagined.
End-to-end encrypted, onion routed, censorship-resistant, peer-to-peer messaging and payments.
*Bitcoin & Lightning Wallet*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2021)

Llevan unos dias vendiendo como si no ubiera un mañana.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Llevan unos dias vendiendo como si no ubiera un mañana.



Mientras, los mineros...


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## orbeo (24 Mar 2021)

Supongo que en usa. En la web española de momento tarjeta o transferencia.

Todavía no pone nada de BTC en las formas de pago.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Mar 2021)

A mucho influencer se le calentó la boca pidiendo que Elon Musk dejase comprar Teslas con bitcoins. 

Veremos ahora quién iba de farol... 

Es una reserva de valor, sí, pero ellos son los que deben dar el paso ahora. 
Al fin y al cabo es 'a peer-to-peer electronic cash system'...


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


>



Creo que Spencer lo ha vendido y lo va a convertir todo a satoshis...
Chico listo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Mar 2021)

DEP shitcoins

*What cryptocurrency does Tesla accept?*
Bitcoin is the only cryptocurrency Tesla accepts.





__





Customer and Product Support | Tesla Support


Find answers and learn about our products, home charging installation, warranties, leasing, lending, trade-ins and more.




www.tesla.com


----------



## Seronoser (24 Mar 2021)

Y mientras en España...

Pablo Llarena: "El legislador tiene que afrontar una regulación seria de la inversión en criptoactivos" - Confilegal

Resumen: España ve que va a perder cientos de miles de millones de euros en impuestos.
No se enteran de qué va el tema, y solo piensan en regularlo. 
Aunque recordemos que hace unos meses, el mismo Tribunal Supremo, argumentó que BTC no es dinero: "_tampoco el denominado bitcoin es algo susceptible de retorno, puesto que no se trata de un objeto material, ni tiene la consideración legal de dinero"_


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Creo que Spencer lo ha vendido y lo va a convertir todo a satoshis...
> Chico listo.



Padre blandengue, diría yo. 

Por un 1% de esa judiada , yo ya estaría buscando portalón por el barrio para no aparecer por casa de mi viejo esa noche. 

Y ya , del all in a jugosa herencia metalera por 1000 pavos, mejor ni hablamox...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (24 Mar 2021)

1 bitcoin a cambio de una lavadora con ruedines, negocio redondo para el flipado de Tesla, los que piquen se lo tienen merecido por subnormales.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Mar 2021)

Menuda hostia a mano abierta para los de "ejjjjjqueeeee con bitzcoin no puedes comprar nada"


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Mar 2021)

Compre Steam EUR tarjetas de regalo con Bitcoin o Cripto


Steam es una de las plataformas y comunidades de juegos en línea más populares. Iniciado por Valve en 2003, Steam se ha convertido en el mejor lugar para jugar y comprar juegos en línea, a través de múltiples plataformas de juego. Con una tarjeta de regalo de Steam, puede comprar todos sus...




www.bitrefill.com


----------



## Edu.R (24 Mar 2021)

Hombre, lo de Tesla está bien. Siempre por delante.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Mar 2021)

Si la encuesta de Microsoft para Xbox sale que acepta pago con bitcoins y por algún casual Bezos empieza nuevos proyectos aceptando bitcoñitos, ya podemos ir pensando en la hiperbitcoinización y en precios en bitcoin.

Todos esperan a Apple y no es descabellado.

Para que la rueda gire, alguien tiene que ponerla en movimiento.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Mar 2021)

¿Qué pasaría si nadie compra un Tesla con bitcoin?

"¿cómo vas a pagar por algo que se deprecia con algo que solo sube y sube de valor?"


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Qué pasaría si nadie compra un Tesla con bitcoin?



Después de lanzar el wante ? K Musk el vasilón comprará unos cuantos. 

Discretamente, claro, k el chaval es tímido.


----------



## protocolocon (25 Mar 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En que se basa  .



Dice "podría", así que puede que suba 300.000 a no ser que no


----------



## Manufacturer (25 Mar 2021)

Pregunto ¿Cómo va a afectar el bloqueo del canal de Suez a las cryptos?


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2021)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Pregunto ¿Cómo va a afectar el bloqueo del canal de Suez a las cryptos?



Lo que está claro es que cuando se abra a los buques la Ruta del Norte, la Северный морской путь, Suez, Egipto y los moros, se van a tomar por culo. Y eso va a pasar en no más de un lustro.


----------



## Furillo (25 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> DEP shitcoins
> 
> *What cryptocurrency does Tesla accept?*
> Bitcoin is the only cryptocurrency Tesla accepts.
> ...



¡Qué extraño! no acepta Dogecoin...   

Es que aquí no es así, DE MOMENTO. No sé cómo trabajarán los tributarios usanos o australianos, pero en Expaña no sucede exactamente así.

Son los bánksters, los que por defecto comunican a la AEAT los ingresos procedentes de los exchange a los IBAN españoles.


----------



## Rajoy (25 Mar 2021)

Hueles a “Nico team asustaviejas” a kilómetros, pero sin mayúsculas ni colorines (de momento ...).

Si lo que quieres es explicarle a la gente que Hacienda busca la pasta hasta debajo de las piedras (y más que buscará con la que se nos viene), no hace falta, creo que todo el mundo lo tiene bastante claro.

Lo que también está claro es que el poder de Hacienda termina en las fronteras españolas.
Y tributar por las plusvalías que se obtengan con bitcoin es una opción que, en todo caso, deja a bitcoin a la altura de la inversión en cualquier otro activo, no peor como pareces querer insinuar.
Al contrario. Así como cuando inviertes en acciones o fondos a traves de bancos y otros intermediarios financieros no sólo estás fichado sino que, además, ya te hacen las correspondientes retenciones y facilitan la información al fisco, cuando inviertes en criptos:
- Lo puedes gestionar tu mismo.
- Puedes operar con exchanges que difícilmente van a facilitar información a la Hacienda española
- Puedes operar desde tantas direcciones como te apetezca crear, utilizar sistemas de ofuscación tipo coinjoin o los que se están a punto de implementar “de serie” o “saltar” entre distintas criptos.

En definitiva, con las criptos puedes elegir declarar todo, parte o nada en función del riesgo que estés dispuesto a asumir, mientras que en las inversiones “tradicionales” no declarar las operaciones que hagas es simplemente un suicidio.

Finalmente es muy importante distinguir entre intercambio de información e intercambio AUTOMÁTICO de información.
En el primer caso la petición de información debe de realizarse de forma específica, sobre un sujeto concreto y justificando el motivo de esa petición de información.
En el segundo, se le facilitan a Hacienda AUTOMÁTICAMENTE todos los movimientos de los sujetos que cumplan ciertas condiciones: ser residentes en España, operaciones de más de X importe, etc.
Obviamente, las criptos en exchanges fuera de Hispanistán se encontrarían en el priner supuesto y los bancos e instituciones financieras que operan en España, en el segundo.

Hace años un tal Nico (en realidad un equipo organizado de CM’s) consiguió evitar que algunos ganaran mucho dinero con bitcoin, aunque como dicen en el ramo de las inversiones: “resultados pasados no garantizan resultados futuros”.

Sopesar bien si es bitcoin en lo que queréis invertir vuestro dinero y porqué. Y cuánto invertir y cuando. Pero no os dejéis asustar por fudsters profesionales como Nicovindus ...

Es muy fácil reconocerlos: son muy prolíficos. Escriben numerosos posts. Largos y fundamentados. En definitiva, invierten muchísimo más tiempo y esfuerzo del que nadie en su sano juicio invertiría en algo que no considera una buena inversión ...


----------



## _______ (25 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo no uso stablecoins. Son una estafa centralizada, como el resto de shitcoins.



Pero lo preguntaba a efectos de mantener el valor de las monedas cuando llegue al pico de este bullrun y despues volver a comprarlos cuando bajen como en el 2018


MIP dijo:


> Coinjoin es un protocolo de mezclado, no un Exchange. Por tanto solo necesitas la cartera custodialque lo soporta.
> 
> En los DEX basados en ETH no cambias Bitcoin real, sino tokens wBTC, con lo cual estás añadiendo un número adicional de pasos innecesarios pudiendo hacer lo mismo con coinjoin en un solo paso.



entonces en coinjoin o esos protocolos de mezclado podria cambiar bitcoin por stablecoin tambien? enviar btc y recibir por ejemplo dai en mi monedero? o enviar btc y recibir monero y despues enviar monero y recibir dai?

Esto comparado con la venta de btc a euros cuan mas anonimo/privado dirias que es? los protocolos de mezclado son tan anonimos como lso exchanges descentralizados?
esto son todos protoclos de mezclado? puedo enviar btc y recibir dai en mi monedero? o enviar btc y redivbir monero y despues enviar monero y recibir dai? y al reves

Esto comparado con la venta de btc a euros cuan mas anonimo/privado dirias que es? los protocolos de mezclado son tan anonimos como lso exchanges descentralizados?

@Burbujerofc


----------



## gapema (25 Mar 2021)

Pues como será entonces cuando esté en tendencia alcista madre mía lo que hay que leer


----------



## Sinjar (25 Mar 2021)

BTC rozando los 50K$

Tengo orden de compra en 45K, a ver que pasa. ¿Será por los contratos de futuro?


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Mar 2021)

DEP


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Mar 2021)

Pongamos que baje un 30% desde $61844, nos iríamos a $43290.


----------



## Polonia Viva (25 Mar 2021)

A mí me gusta leerte, precisamente por tener una opinión contraria a la mía, es posible que pueda aprender algo leyéndote que no había considerado. Además, tener una opinión contraria a la mayoría y expresarla requiere valentía, solo por eso tienes mi respeto.

Dicho esto, la tendencia bajista de la que hablas de cuanto tiempo estamos hablando, 5 días? Como mucho 10 días, que es cuando se produjo el ATH. No me parece un lapso de tiempo significativo, sinceramente, más cuando el valor actual es el ATH de hace poco más de un mes. En otro hilo comenté que el mercado a corto plazo se puede mantener irracional, y de hecho lo hace muy frecuentemente, pero a largo plazo no es posible. Se están sucediendo muchos acontecimientos que señalan tendencista alcista a largo:

- El interés institucional no para de crecer, con muchos bancos facilitando acceso a la inversión a sus clientes y/o creando ETFs y muchas empresas pasando tesorería a BTC. 
- El stock de BTC en los exchanges no para de disminuir, cada vez hay menos. En solo un mes hemos pasado de 1,520,000 a 1,450,000 BTC. Esos son 70,000 BTC que los inversores han retirado de los exchanges, de gente que va a largo plazo (como un servidor)
- El hashrate de la red Bitcoin sigue subiendo a máximos históricos.

En mi opinión, en este momento estamos pasando de la fase "Early Adopters" a la de "Institutional Investors" que hay en la adopción de una nueva tecnología.


----------



## gapema (25 Mar 2021)

Ha subido un 1000% en un año, pero baja un 16% en una semana y ya está en "tendencia bajista". Joder normal que seais pobres


----------



## Seronoser (25 Mar 2021)

Lo del BTC es terrible.
Dramático.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Mar 2021)

Pfff menuda interpretación más paco de lo que son las tendencias. Según tú si baja aunque sea 1 $ es tendencia bajista, porque claro, ha bajado. Es ridículo hablar de tendencias en periodos de tiempo tan cortos.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Mar 2021)

no salen a bolsa para financiarse, salen a bolsa para vender parte de la compañía a un valor alto.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Mar 2021)

a largo plazo seguirá subiendo pero puede tener vaivenes grandes.


----------



## Lord Vader (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## Mopois (25 Mar 2021)

Supongo que siempre puedes encontrar un rango de tiempo que justifique que está bajista o alcista.


----------



## digipl (25 Mar 2021)

Que alguien haga caso a un payaso que nos ha mentido a la jeta diciendo no se que chorradas de que tenia un super nodo y que radiaba las transacciones cuando no tenia ni un satoshi es de esas cosas que me llena de estupor.

Una cosa es ser un troll, que bueno es algo inevitable en este tipo de foros, pero aguantar a un novatillo dandoselas de experto es algo que a mi edad, reconozco, ya no soporto.


----------



## fran69 (25 Mar 2021)

Si ni siquiera ha roto el ultimo minimo, como va a ser una tendencia bajista?,, para una tendencia bajista bajista ha de haber una sucesion de minimos y maximos decrecientes, lo que hay es justo lo contrario, por lo tanto, una tendencia alcista, trae dos lineas en diario ascendentes, una acelerada,que es la que ha roto, y busca la mas sosegada de las dos, todo bastante normal en una tendencia alcista saludable, es lo que tine subir un 500% en nada de tiempo, que si bajas un 200% siges estando dentro de la tendencia alcista, lo demas son pajarracas que uno se monta.


----------



## MIP (25 Mar 2021)

Todavía habrá que enseñaros los rudimentos de la Teoría Dow para que entendáis cómo funcionan las tendencias. 









IV.1.1. Teoría Dow.


La teoría Dow debe su nombre al conocido Charles Dow, quien hace más de 100 años se juntó con su socio Jones y creó la base para los índices bursátiles que conocemos hoy en día. Su opinión era que …




mippl.wordpress.com





Una tendencia al alza no termina hasta que el precio no perfora por abajo el último minimo de la tendencia inferior en rango, y una tendencia bajista no termina hasta que el precio no supera el máximo de la última tendencia de rango inferior.

En el caso de Bitcoin ahora tenemos: tendencia terciaria bajista, mínimo de la anterior tendencia terciaria bajista = $43000

Por lo tanto las tendencias tanto secundaria como primaria siguen siendo alcistas hasta que no se supere ese mínimo, tras el cual pasaríamos a tener primaria alcista y secundaria bajista.


----------



## Polonia Viva (25 Mar 2021)

Yo conozco personalmente a una persona que es millonaria gracias al Bitcoin, y es bastante normal, te lo aseguro. Tenía un empleo por el que ingresaba sobre 1300€ cada mes.

Aquí tengo la impresión de que estás proyectando. Habrá muchos que hagan eso, pero otros tantos que tienen menos aversión al riesgo seguirán con sus posiciones. Además, cada uno tiene metas diferentes. Y en cuanto a lo de seguir con el mismo nivel de vida a medida que ganas más dinero, no me parece tan raro. Yo mismo sigo con los mismos gastos ahora que cuando ganaba menos de la mitad. No necesito gastar más. Lo que sobra, ahorro e inversión.

 x 1000

Este hilo es el volumen XIV.

Cada uno tiene sus motivos, y habrá alguno que esté por avaricia y/o para especular. ¿Cuál es el problema? 

Pues como todo. A nadie le importa una mierda algo que no vale nada, pero cuando empieza a revalorizarse atrae la atención de la gente, como todo. Tampoco entiendo qué problema hay con esto.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Mar 2021)

*La red de identificación digital ION de Microsoft está activa en Bitcoin

Imagínese nunca más tener que usar una contraseña o un nombre de usuario. Redes como ION podrían hacer de esto una realidad.*


Un nuevo marco radical sobre cómo autenticar identidades en línea acaba de entrar en funcionamiento en la red Bitcoin.
El equipo de identidad descentralizada de Microsoft ha lanzado la red ION Decentralized Identifier (DID) en la red principal de Bitcoin. Esta red es una tecnología de capa 2 similar a Lightning, excepto que, en lugar de centrarse en los pagos, utiliza la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin para crear identificaciones digitales para autenticar la identidad en línea.

Una red de identificación como ION podría ser la clave para desbloquear una web en la que los usuarios ya no tengan que buscar a tientas contraseñas, correos electrónicos y teléfonos móviles para verificarlos.

“Estamos emocionados de compartir que [la versión 1] de ION está completa y se ha lanzado en la red principal de Bitcoin. Hemos implementado un nodo ION en nuestra infraestructura de producción y estamos trabajando junto con otras empresas y organizaciones para hacerlo también. ION no depende de entidades centralizadas, validadores confiables o tokens de protocolo especiales. ION no responde a nadie más que a usted, la comunidad ”, escribe Daniel Bucnher de Microsoft en una publicación de blog. 


*¿Qué es ION de Microsoft?*

Como señaló Buchner, ION es de código abierto, por lo que cualquiera puede descargar el código y ejecutar un nodo ION para usar el servicio. Utiliza Sidetree, un protocolo de código abierto para identificadores descentralizados creado por desarrolladores de Microsoft, ConsenSys, Mattr y Transmute. 


Abierto al público después de estar en beta cerrada desde junio de 2020, ION usa la misma lógica que las capas de transacciones de Bitcoin para firmar la identidad. Una clave pública y su clave privada asociada se utilizan para verificar que un usuario posee una identificación.

Por ejemplo, para iniciar sesión en su correo electrónico o redes sociales en un mundo que usa ION, debe verificar que es propietario de su cuenta "firmando" su DID con su cuenta ION. Gracias a los enlaces criptográficos que ION crea a Bitcoin, la red ION verificaría para el proveedor de servicios que usted posee la identificación asociada con su cuenta. 

Cualquier dato personal (nombre, edad, etc.) vinculado a esa identificación se almacena fuera de la cadena, según el servicio. Los ID de ION están anclados a la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin utilizando el protocolo del Sistema de archivos interplanetario (IPFS), y los nodos ION pueden procesar hasta 10,000 solicitudes de ID en una sola transacción.

Los usuarios pueden crear y administrar múltiples ID con diferentes claves para diferentes servicios. Algunos de estos pueden usarse de manera recurrente para iniciar sesión en servicios a los que los usuarios acceden diariamente, incluido el correo electrónico y las redes sociales, o podrían usarse de manera única, como verificar entradas para conciertos o eventos. 

Cualquiera que esté interesado en ejecutar ION puede hacerlo a través de un nodo remoto o descargándolo directamente en un dispositivo nativo.

Microsoft ha desarrollado una interfaz de programación de aplicaciones (API) para desarrolladores que deseen interactuar con el servicio sin descargar un nodo o billetera. La empresa también ha creado un explorador para buscar DID creados en la red.
Con el lanzamiento de la versión 1, el equipo se enfocará en lanzar un "cliente ligero" para arrancar nodos más rápido y agilizar la resolución de identificación al autorizar una identificación mientras su transacción relacionada todavía está en el mempool de Bitcoin. 


*¿Son los ID descentralizados el futuro?*

ION de Microsoft ha atraído contribuciones de los pilares de Bitcoin y cripto, incluidos Casa, ConsenSys, Gemini, BitPay y Protocol Labs, así como la ayuda de los equipos de Cloudflare, Spruce y otros. 
ION también ha trabajado con los equipos Transmute y SecureKey que están construyendo sus propias redes DID.

La identidad descentralizada es un buen ejemplo de un caso de uso no monetario para cadenas de bloques públicas como Bitcoin, e incluso está en el radar del jefe de cadenas de bloques del Foro Económico Mundial. El World Wide Web Consortium (W3C), un organismo de estándares web fundado en 1994), actualmente está evaluando los DID como una recomendación candidata, lo que significa que el foro está considerando reconocer estos marcos de identidad como un estándar internacional.

El jefe de Blockchain Commons y veterano de las criptomonedas, Christopher Allen, le dijo a CoinDesk en 2019 que Microsoft adoptar las propiedades de Bitcoin para DID es "un paso en la dirección correcta".
"Puede tener un servicio que está en la nube alojado por Microsoft Azure, pero es absolutamente seguro porque todo lo que contiene está encriptado con sus claves que usted controla y todo lo que se ejecuta bajo su autoridad, aunque esté en la nube", dijo Allen.










Microsoft’s ION Digital ID Network Is Live on Bitcoin


Imagine never having to use a password or a username ever again. Networks like ION could make this a reality.




www.coindesk.com


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


>



-¿Tienes bitcoin?
-Risas... No puedo responder a eso... Más risas...


¿Y ahora qué hacemos?


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> -¿Tienes bitcoin?
> -Risas... No puedo responder a eso... Más risas...
> 
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué hacemos?



La RrrrreboluÇao ! (...de colores ?  - creo k en éso, tienen el copyrigth - ).


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Mar 2021)

me da que se va a quedar semanas lateral ahora.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> La reboluÇao ! (...de colores ?  - creo k en éso, tienen el coyrigth - ).



Es que no suelta prenda la cabrona. No sé si alguna pista...

Hablando de la posibilidad de devaluación por la impresión
Alabando bitcoin. Que la ve como una 'commodity'. (Es el discurso que más se oye frente al de 'currency')
Diciendo lo de que le come un poco la tostada al oro
Finalmente el tema de las CBDC, en las que dice que bitcoin sufrirá, peeeeeero... Será temporal.

Viniendo de quien viene...


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Es que no suelta prenda la cabrona. No sé si alguna pista...
> 
> Hablando de la posibilidad de devaluación por la impresión
> Alabando bitcoin. Que la ve como una 'commodity'. (Es el discurso que más se oye frente al de 'currency')
> ...



Si no soltase prenda no diría ni mú - alguien cree k esa culebra está donde está por jijijajear por accidente, cual colegiala, sobre los movimientos de su jefe ?...k Soros ha ido a una tele global a k le "desconcierten" con una pregunta no pactada ? ...k elijen hasta el color de corbata del presentador, no jodax- . La estrategia de la kastuza respecto a BTC ha sido, desde siempre, la "mala prensa" ...pero sabedores de la notoriedá de cualkier muestra de su atención y manteniendo el topic en portada, por supuestón. A éstos , de sus chanchullos no les verás decir ni papa, ni negarlos sikiera. Saben perfectamente k lo k no sale en su global media, sencillamente no existe.

Tras una debacle bankster perfectamente esperable de la implosión fiat ineludible lo último k se adoptaría voluntariamente sería la enésima solución Kastuza ( al menos, por la parte más contestataria de la población ). Esa imagen la tienen ahora las CBDC ( k no molarán...pero serán las migajas infinitas "de gratix" en la casaputax infame k van a dejar...a los k keden ).

Lo de k le come la tostada al Oro ya lo dijo Powell hace tres días. *








Fed’s Powell says bitcoin is more of a substitute for gold than the dollar


Bitcoin is lacking key ingredients that would make it a useful currency, and as a result, is essentially more of a substitute for gold than the dollar,...




www.marketwatch.com




*
En tres putos días, casualidá casualidosa, consenso entre Soros y el mismísimo presidente de la Fed ( es realmente reconfortante saber k vigías de la moralidá , la filantropía y el ekilibrio cósmico como esos dos velan por nosotrax ). No has visto esos vídeos de mil parlanchines simultáneos en telediarios de todo el mundo soltando los mismos sloganes sobre la plandemia, el reset, etc...?

Es verlos...y kedarte tal k recién salido del hammam o de una sesión doble de yoga & sauna.

En fin...la solidaridá con la especie los cría...y ellos se juntan. Semox unox afortunáux k nos kejamos de vicio.



Respecto al último punto, en principio yo entiendo lo contrario , aunke tal vez tú tengas razón : K lo k cree temporal y no definitivo es BTC y especialmente ante las inmnentes CBDC. ( imo, está sirviendo en bandeja un conflicto entre imposición y libertá ...k sabe k va a palmar - y encantada de la vida - ...pero wé, éso pinta bien para Bitcoin , imo ). Los roles de BTC y las CBDC se adivinan muy diferentes y no son en absoluto excluyentes , puede k interdependientes incluso. Por cierto, el del Gold, también...y ése es su verdadero enemigo ( Rikeza Real sintetizada a nivel atómico y distribuída en cada calle del mundo, inconfiscable, indestructible e imposible de desactivar con un click ) .

Por cierto...la lucha y la filofoxía libertarias están realmente en el refugio de Valor Estable sobre el k pivotar y resguardar un catalizador de enorme volatilidá como BTC...k hoy ya puede efectuarse con el Oro físico sin romper un loop anónimo y totalmente ajeno al sistema fiat-bankster , de hecho, puenteándolo y marginándolo. BTC y el Oro no sólo no son excluyentes...sino k son perfectamente complementarios para una pinza antifiat. El enemigo del Oro no es Bitcoin, sino el fiat - y en el fulgurante ranking crypto, el nicho de Tether y las Stable Coins ...esas k no usa Mojón -.

En fin...el matute y lo k keda clarinete, en principio, es k seguirá entrando panoja a tutiplén con promos como ésta, k es lo k importa. K siga la fiés & todo fino, maifrén.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Mar 2021)

es un uso no monetario de Bitcoin. Este párrafo explica tu duda:



> El equipo de identidad descentralizada de Microsoft ha lanzado la red ION Decentralized Identifier (DID) en la red principal de Bitcoin. Esta red es una tecnología de capa 2 similar a Lightning, excepto que, en lugar de centrarse en los pagos, utiliza la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin para crear identificaciones digitales para autenticar la identidad en línea.



Es un protocolo determinista, de código abierto, en el que cualquiera puede interactuar y ejecutar.

El WEF busca esas identidades digitales desde hace tiempo, eso no es novedad.









Blockchain for Digital Identity | Accenture


Accenture’s biometrics and blockchain-based proof of identity give users mobility, security, control and new tools for verification and compliance. Learn more.



www.accenture.com


----------



## Polonia Viva (25 Mar 2021)

Otro movimiento interesante en los exchanges: Hoy se han retirado 13000 BTC, cifra similar por segundo día consecutivo. Además, en esta última semana de corrección se han retirado casi tantos BTC de los exchanges como en las 3 semanas anteriores de periodo alcista juntas. Se pueden seguir estas stats aquí:



https://www.viewbase.com/coin/bitcoin



Respecto al año pasado por estas fechas, la oferta de BTC disponible en los exchanges se ha reducido casi un 30%, se dice pronto. Cada vez hay más holders.


----------



## ElOjoQueTodoLoVe (25 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Otro movimiento interesante en los exchanges: Hoy se han retirado 13000 BTC, cifra similar por segundo día consecutivo. Además, en esta última semana de corrección se han retirado casi tantos BTC de los exchanges como en las 3 semanas anteriores de periodo alcista juntas. Se pueden seguir estas stats aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya veremos cuantos holders quedan cuando las ballenas tiren los precios a 33K€ ... ya huelo la sangre


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Mar 2021)

Pharmamar bajó un 30% en dos dias...y badie dijo esta boca es mia...

IAG lo mismo...

el BBVA con la lira turca otro que tal baila...y aqui nadie dice ni pio xDdddd

que el BTC baje es una magnifica noticia, si lo conocieras y entienderas no dirias bobadas. BTC esta limitado a una cantidad fija ergo su naturaleza es a apreciarse con el tiempo....el GIAT las cantidad no ests limitada y es......si, exacto...infinito.

la confianza loj mercaos...gñeeee


----------



## Sinjar (26 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Todavía habrá que enseñaros los rudimentos de la Teoría Dow para que entendáis cómo funcionan las tendencias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



os lo estais follando


----------



## Elvensen (26 Mar 2021)

El problema y los ataques que hemos comenzado contra ti es porque en ningun momento dices que sea bajista EN EL RANGO DE UNA SEMANA. No dices nada, dando a entender que es un periodo grande de tiempo el que vaticinas, comenzando justo ahora y descendiendo durante meses.
Por intentar llamar la atencion de una forma tan soez, nos estamos tirando a tu cuello, y no se que cojones hago respondiendote a esto cuando voy a ponerte en el ignore segun presiones la tecla responder.
En fin, putos subnormales nocoiners.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Otro movimiento interesante en los exchanges: Hoy se han retirado 13000 BTC, cifra similar por segundo día consecutivo. Además, en esta última semana de corrección se han retirado casi tantos BTC de los exchanges como en las 3 semanas anteriores de periodo alcista juntas. Se pueden seguir estas stats aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que los retiren no quiere decir que los vayan a holdear, puede significar que quieran venderlos por otro lado.

Yo de todas maneras lo que pienso desde hace tiempo es que habra otro cisne negro en poco tiempo que tumbe todo, bitcoin, plata, oro......... todo, el 2020 no ha sido nada para lo que nos espera en 2021.


----------



## MIP (26 Mar 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> me da que se va a quedar semanas lateral ahora.



Pues lo mismo que pasó en 2017. Los cuñaos traders dando vueltas como caniches persiguiendo su cola y el hodler como si oye llover.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Mar 2021)

Para que estuviera en tendencia bajista debería romper 43k, mientras no haga un mínimo decreciente no lo estará.


----------



## tolomeo (26 Mar 2021)

A ver, que yo no tengo ni puta idea de trading, pero que me expliquen donde cojones está la tendencia bajista aquí:



Edito, lo pongo en dólares que lo había puesto en leuros


----------



## Seronoser (26 Mar 2021)

ElOjoQueTodoLoVe dijo:


> ya veremos cuantos holders quedan cuando las ballenas tiren los precios a 33K€ ... ya huelo la sangre



Hola nocoiner.
Tú sí que hueles a caca


----------



## Arctic (26 Mar 2021)

Bajista es la calidad de tus chistes. Haz el favor de esmerarte.


----------



## digipl (26 Mar 2021)

No reflejes en los demás tu mierda de vida. Algunos ya tenemos los cojones con suficientes canas para aguantar a fantasmones mentirosos e ignorantes que ni se enteran que en este foro se empezó a hablar del bitcoin en el 2010 teniendo un hilo propio desde 2013. 

Las películas que te montas. En el 2009-2010 el ADSL estaba totalmente desplegado y nadie se conectaba por modem. Infovia e infovia se usó unos años entre 1995 y principio de siglo.

Como decía mi santo padre, "Antes se coge al mentiroso que al cojo".


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que pasó en 2017. Los cuñaos traders dando vueltas como caniches persiguiendo su cola y el hodler como si oye llover.



creo que se va a 67000 ahora


----------



## Seronoser (26 Mar 2021)

Recuperado el Billón de capitalización.
Ojo al fin de semana


----------



## gapema (26 Mar 2021)

hoy está subiendo, ya estamos en tendencia alcista o eso solo aplica cuando te interesa para reafirmar tus sesgos cognitivos?


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Mar 2021)

Ojalá estas cosas fueran ciertas y luego la chortina quiera su parte pero no vea ni un satoshi. 


La mujer le deja por culpa de bitcoin


----------



## Costa2439 (26 Mar 2021)

Buenas por el floro!!!!


Por lo que veo temporada nueva, nuevos y entrañables trolls.

Nunca entendere como gente que parece inteligente puede estar tan terriblemente equivocada y durante tanto tiempo.

Los de temporadas anteriores supongo que ya no postean por lo delicada que debe estar su salud con tanta ostia que se han llevado.



He visto que no se ha comentado lo mejor de la noticia de que Tesla acepte BTC y es que no lo van a pasar a fiat, sino que lo van a holdear.

Las compañias que en el ultimo bullrun aceptaban btc era a traves de pasarelas de pago que lo convertia en fiat al momento por lo que no le vieron la ventaja a esto del btc...

Os imaginais si esas compañías hubieran decidido holdear en que situacion estarian ahora?

Pues parece que tenemos a alguien que si lo a imaginado 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (26 Mar 2021)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Os imaginais si esas compañías hubieran decidido holdear en que situacion estarian ahora?



Paso 1: Comprar btc
Paso 2: Esperar
Paso 3: Mudarse al país que comprará microstrategy


----------



## CBDC (26 Mar 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ojalá estas cosas fueran ciertas y luego la chortina quiera su parte pero no vea ni un satoshi.
> 
> 
> La mujer le deja por culpa de bitcoin



Luego Bitcoin pasa a valer 1 millón y a la charo le falta tiempo para intentar volver con él.


----------



## antivivoras (26 Mar 2021)

Vencimiento de futuros pasado, auguro unos días de subidas gordas, entre 70 y 80k$


----------



## Skull & Bones (26 Mar 2021)

coinbase balance bitcoins


----------



## Larsil (26 Mar 2021)

Las criptomonedas constriñen, estoy mejor en €.


----------



## geralto (27 Mar 2021)

Creéis que el BTC va a comenzar una tendencia alcista brutal tras haber realizado una triple divergencia?


----------



## Seronoser (27 Mar 2021)

geralto dijo:


> Creéis que el BTC va a comenzar una tendencia alcista brutal tras haber realizado una triple divergencia?



Brutal sería repetir lo que ha ocurrido en un año.
Pasar de 4.000 dólares a 60.000.

Si se repitiera, que lo dudo, aunque con BTC nunca se sabe, en marzo de 2022 estaríamos en 1.160.000 dólares.


----------



## antivivoras (27 Mar 2021)

geralto dijo:


> Creéis que el BTC va a comenzar una tendencia alcista brutal tras haber realizado una triple divergencia?



Nadie sabe el futuro, si lo supiéramos ya seríamos todos ricos y estaríamos bebiendo mojitos en un chiringuito de playa del caribe y no pasando el rato en un foro. Lo que hay son modelos que se ajustan más o menos bien a momentos pasados del ciclo de bitcoin, pero que no tiene porque repetirse en el futuro porque hay demasiadas variables que dependen del comportamiento humano.

Un modelo de los que se ajustan bastante hasta la fecha es este:






Pero hay que tener en cuenta que aparte de las características deflaccionarias de bitcoin, aparte de la impresión bestia de dinero fiat, esta el factor especulación. Ese factor por el que tú y yo queremos meter ahora pasta y en cuanto haga un x3 sacarla y dejarle el mojón al que venga después. Si entras en el momento inadecuado estas jodido. Lo bueno es que históricamente da igual en que momento hayas entrado, al siguiente ciclo, unos 4 años aproximadamente, la peor entrada del momento anterior es de las mejores del momento actual. Eso sí, te quedas atrapado 4 años. Pero repito, en el futuro no tiene porque repetirse lo que ha ocurrido en el pasado.


----------



## Edu.R (27 Mar 2021)

Un artículo de ‘The New York Times’, vendido por 478.573 euros


La adquisición de una columna sobre tecnología es el último ejemplo de la nueva moda digital, los ‘tokens’ no fungibles




elpais.com





Pagado en ETH, eso si.

Yo creo que después del subidón invernal, pues ha corregido un poco, pero igualmente un rango 50-60k estable está bastante bien para unas semanas o meses. Cuando la gente alaba las bajadas o las disfruta, es porque les "alivia". Que BTC se revalorice y no haber invertido, tiene que doler.


----------



## Sinjar (27 Mar 2021)

antivivoras dijo:


> Nadie sabe el futuro, si lo supiéramos ya seríamos todos ricos y estaríamos bebiendo mojitos en un chiringuito de playa del caribe y no pasando el rato en un foro. Lo que hay son modelos que se ajustan más o menos bien a momentos pasados del ciclo de bitcoin, pero que no tiene porque repetirse en el futuro porque hay demasiadas variables que dependen del comportamiento humano.
> 
> Un modelo de los que se ajustan bastante hasta la fecha es este:
> 
> ...




+1 a todo.


----------



## Red Star (27 Mar 2021)

¿Cómo era eso que decía nosequé nocoiner...? ¿Tendencia bajista o algo así?


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (27 Mar 2021)

Por que decis lo tendencia bajista, alguien me lo explica? En que os basais? Yo no lo veo por ningun lado


----------



## Red Star (27 Mar 2021)

Me llamo Ricardo.

De nada.


----------



## gapema (27 Mar 2021)

Scooby doo y el misterio del ath en tendencia bajista, pronto en sus pantallas


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Mar 2021)

nocoiners _imbentando_ ejcusas.... xDDDDD


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Mar 2021)

El problema es que tu soberbia te impide darte cuenta de que, antes de ti, otros foreros ya se pasaron años repitiendo los mismos mantras infundados... y casi con literalidad a los tuyos.

Y si no participo más es porque ya terminé hasta los cojones de rebatirles a ellos aparte de que el tiempo ya nos ha dado la razón.

Para que te hagas una idea, había uno de ellos que veía los 100$ como una frontera insondable.

Es que ya aburrís, cabrones.


----------



## gapema (27 Mar 2021)

Que curioso, todos los que os regocijáis cuando baja, vais cargados cuando sube.

No, no cuela.


----------



## gapema (27 Mar 2021)

Vamos, que eres pobre y te gustaría ser el lobo de wall street, pero eres un triste matao


----------



## Rajoy (27 Mar 2021)

Si los que invierten en criptos (o en cualquier otra cosa) no saben donde se están metiendo, merecen la suerte que les toque. Ya sabes: un tonto y su dinero no permanecen mucho tiempo juntos ...
Pero vaya, en criptos, en bolsa o en preferentes, que más da !

Con respecto a lo de que quieres que la gente se haga rica ... no es verdad. Porque sino estarías animando a la gente a comprar (en este hilo o en el de lo que tu creas que es una buena inversión), no esparciendo tu FUD por aquí para que no compren.
Y fíjate bien. Mira que Sr. Mojón tiene cientos o miles de posts publicados en este hilo y jamás habla de cotizaciones o valores futuros ... al contrario que tu.

Hace años ya tuvimos por aquí a un tal Nico (un equipo de CM’s del que podrías perfectamente ser un multinick) que nos obsequiaba con unos tochos tremendos y bien fundamentados. Seguro que consiguió desanimar a más de uno ... que se han debido de arrepentir y mucho.

Lo que nos lleva al siguiente punto: lo de los insultos y lo de decirlos a la cara.
Si alguno pudiera encontrarse hoy cara a cara con Nico, se la iban a hacer nuevecita, por hijo de puta. Por hacer lo mismo que tu estás intentando hacer ahora, pero tengo que decir que bastante más currado.
Aunque unos posts más atrás he visto que has empezado ya con las mayúsculas y las negritas. Ahí vamos, ya solo te falta lo más difícil, aprender un poquito más de bitcoin para no decir chorradas.

Y eso nos deja ya en el último punto. Muchas veces los hijos de puta no saben quienes son sus padres. La señora esa que dices que te ha preguntado por los bitcoins estás seguro de que era tu madre ?


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2021)

@MIP que opinas de las plataformas p2p de prestamos de cryptos? en principio me suena a que no tiene riesgos si se ejecutan bajo smart contract y con crypto como colateral de aval no? en el momento en el que el prestamo no se paga se ejecuta el aval automaticamente? en ese sentido seria tan seguro como un exchange p2p?


----------



## Sinjar (28 Mar 2021)

Ojo, cuidado, nos entierra en billetes.


----------



## Rajoy (28 Mar 2021)

Por unos “duros” dice ... igual que mi abuelo ...
Tu debes de ir hasta el culo de pesetacoins.

Mírate bien el pañal, a ver si el olor a orines que te llega va a ser el tuyo ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Mar 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Si los que invierten en criptos (o en cualquier otra cosa) no saben donde se están metiendo, merecen la suerte que les toque. Ya sabes: un tonto y su dinero no permanecen mucho tiempo juntos ...
> Pero vaya, en criptos, en bolsa o en preferentes, que más da !
> 
> Con respecto a lo de que quieres que la gente se haga rica ... no es verdad. Porque sino estarías animando a la gente a comprar (en este hilo o en el de lo que tu creas que es una buena inversión), no esparciendo tu FUD por aquí para que no compren.
> ...



Sé de buena tinta que Nico es una persona física real y, además, muy buena persona. No viene al caso aquí soltar información personal sensible pero, ahí donde lo veis, sé que ha ayudado a gente que estaba en apuros. Rompo una lanza a favor de él, la verdad. Aunque eso no quita que su visión de las criptomonedas sea errónea, claro está, pero es un buen tipo.


----------



## sirpask (28 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sé de buena tinta que Nico es una persona física real y, además, muy buena persona. No viene al caso aquí soltar información personal sensible pero, ahí donde lo veis, sé que ha ayudado a gente que estaba en apuros. Rompo una lanza a favor de él, la verdad. Aunque eso no quita que su visión de las criptomonedas sea errónea, claro está, pero es un buen tipo.



Yo sigo pensando que @Nico no estaba tan errado, el creia que la Blockchain es el autentico valor del Bitcoin, por otro lado vosotros solo admitís Bitcoin como token de valor para competir contra los bancos centrales y su fiatcaca, por que es una, grande y libre... Y puede ser, pero de los miles de proyectos Blockchain descentralizados que llevan años desarrollandose (shitcoins), alguno saldrá adelante.

Por lo tanto ambos tendréis razon.

Por cierto, como van las LN?


----------



## Pirro (28 Mar 2021)

@Nico alcanzó la gloria un mes de Marzo de 2013 cuando habló de comprar camisetas con el rótulo “Yo compré Bitcoin a $95”. Ha llovido desde entonces y tenemos que ser humildes, era normal ningunear al Bitcoin aquellos años, especialmente si ya habías tenido éxitos económicos previos y veías Bitcoin como un juego de niños o una moda pasajera. Errare humanum est.

De todas formas, sin conocerlo en lo personal, coincido en que es un forero cojonudo. Se le ve alguien de mundo, muy humano y ha tenido el buen haber de contar experiencias vitales de primera mano sobre la vida y los negocios en la Argentina de la convertibilidad y el corralito, y no desde la perspectiva del argentino derroído que sólo sabe culpar a los “políticos chorros”. Muchas de sus intervenciones son oro para quién sepa valorarlas.


----------



## MIP (28 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @MIP que opinas de las plataformas p2p de prestamos de cryptos? en principio me suena a que no tiene riesgos si se ejecutan bajo smart contract y con crypto como colateral de aval no? en el momento en el que el prestamo no se paga se ejecuta el aval automaticamente? en ese sentido seria tan seguro como un exchange p2p?



No creo que sean seguros, en el bajón de hace un año la plataforma de préstamos de DAI se dejó un agujero de $8M por no poder liquidar los ETH de colateral a tiempo. Ahí andan en juicios.

Con los de BTC pasa parecido, al final siempre tienes un riesgo de contrapartida aunque sea pequeño en apariencia.


----------



## ruber et impius (28 Mar 2021)

Yo empecé a 220$ o así. Hubiera empezado antes de no mediar asustaviejas como Nico, Clapham y demás personajes. 

Aunque esta gente sí que impidió que mucha gente entrara tempranamente, al final el hodler lo es por todas las preguntas que tuvieron respuesta y por todos los intercambios de ideas que al final conducian a que BTC es un activo de tipo compra & olvida y que como vehículo de inversión a corto plazo no servía, detalle en el que tenían razón. 

De no haber mantenido el pulso y haber levantado el hilo jamás hubiera pasado todo aquel tiempo que pasó que nos demostró a muchos que el enfoque especulativo era erróneo y que meses atrás debíamos haber comprado y holdeado, porque era reserva de valor y no algo que mirar cada día. 

Aunque a otros no les haya influido, a mí los nocoiners me enseñaron lo que era realmente ésto y lo han pagado carísimo si por orgullo no dieron su brazo a torcer y tomaron posiciones.


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Mar 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Yo empecé a 220$ o así. Hubiera empezado antes de no mediar asustaviejas como Nico, Clapham y demás personajes.
> 
> Aunque esta gente sí que impidió que mucha gente entrara tempranamente, al final el hodler lo es por todas las preguntas que tuvieron respuesta y por todos los intercambios de ideas que al final conducian a que BTC es un activo de tipo compra & olvida y que como vehículo de inversión a corto plazo no servía, detalle en el que tenían razón.
> 
> ...



La culpa de hacerle caso es de cada uno. Si no metí más dinero en su momento no fue por Nico sino por ser demasiado Conservador y no ver las cosas de manera más amplia.


----------



## ktini (28 Mar 2021)

Si no hubiese sido Nico, Clapham o el que fuese, hubiese sido otro. Arrepentirse y decir o pensar que si no hubiese sido por Nico yo seria millonetis, es lo mas loser que se me ocurre.


----------



## Rajoy (28 Mar 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sé de buena tinta que Nico es una persona física real y, además, muy buena persona. No viene al caso aquí soltar información personal sensible pero, ahí donde lo veis, sé que ha ayudado a gente que estaba en apuros. Rompo una lanza a favor de él, la verdad. Aunque eso no quita que su visión de las criptomonedas sea errónea, claro está, pero es un buen tipo.



Fuera del hilo puede ser Santa Teresa y mejor para él si es así, pero eso no quita que en el hilo del bitcoin fue un fudster de libro. De mucho más nivel que la mayoría y eso es precisamente lo que lo hacía más peligroso.

Impidió o retrasó la inversión en BTC de algunos foreros. A otros les convenció de que bitcoin cash era el auténtico. Y así podría seguir ...
Y no, en este hilo no fue una buena persona.


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2021)

Vaya!, hace AÑOS que no paso por este foro y pese a ello ha quedado la leyenda flotando como humo en el viento.  

Justo hoy (domingo) ando corto de tiempo, pero prometo una actualización más intensa cuando me sea posible. En cualquier caso y a modo de súper síntesis permítanme decirles lo siguiente:

1) El mundo de las criptos (y en particular Bitcoin y las principales) sin duda *dejó la etapa de inmadurez y se consolidó en estructuras más sólidas*. Eso es un hecho. De todos modos no ocurrió "_desde el principio_" sino que fue una evolución posterior. Hoy en todo caso *eso es innegable*. Pudo no ser así. Años atrás no era el mismo escenario. *No confunda el "hoy" con el "ayer".*

2) El sistema como un todo (y *no hablo aquí de Bitcoin sino del aquelarre de "criptos"*) sigue siendo un mundo de fantasías, manipulaciones y especulación agarrado de un hilo delgado... *mientras no se corte ningún problema*.

3) *TODA LA ECONOMIA MUNDIAL ha ido para peor *y está tomada de un "hilo" tan o más delgado que el de las criptos. Cuando la economía "de verdad" es una MIERDA, hasta los juegos de trileros parecen una cosa seria. Y a veces no hay otro sitio para pelotazos. Así está el mundo.

4) Quienes -por razonamientos sólidos, pura intuición o demencia- se metieron a tiempo han hecho grandes diferencias. Así son las cosas. *Esto está fuera de discusión.*

5) Si hubiera tenido más intuición o demencia o no hubiera razonado tan lógicamente y me hubiera metido, hubiera hecho fortuna (mil veces mejor que las inversiones que hice). Puta madre !  De todos modos, usando la gestión de cartera que uso (que es más conservadora) igual me hubiera salido mil veces antes de los precios actuales... creo que no hubiera obtenido todos los beneficios de todos modos. 

6) Y hablando de gestión de cartera. No es lo mismo poner "mil dólares" en algo, que manejar una cartera de 2.3 millones de dólares... a esa altura no tienes que "buscar el pelotazo" sino *GESTIONAR LO QUE TIENES*. Conozco gente en el hilo que metió TODO lo que tenía en bitcoin (y hoy son MILLONARIOS)... pero mal pueden decir que actuaron "racionalmente". Simplemente apostaron a algo (por intuición, análisis o demencia) y les salió de puta madre. En la vida -ya van a ver- *hay pelotazos que salen bien* (he metido unos cuantos afortunadamente) y *otros donde te pasan la garlopa* (también tengo de esos, son inevitables).

7) Muchas veces el análisis de los "pelotazos" se hace ex post (luego que ocurrieron). La gente suele olvidarse de lo que perdió en un pelotazo fallido y tiendo a considerarse un genio por los pelotazos que le salieron bien... *pero eso no le quita la naturaleza de PELOTAZO a la inversión*.
El que entró a tiempo y arrasando en los sellos de Afinsa (o en los tulipanes de Holanda) se forró. El que entró tarde o mal... perdió. Esa es la esencia de los pelotazos.

8) *Gracias a las criptos (y la generosidad, huevos y apoyo de gente del foro)* conseguí burlar el "corralito argentino" en un proyecto reciente. Miren de dónde soy un ejemplo de "_mira que útiles que eran_".  Una vez más GRACIAS a quien me ayudó. Un tío cojonudo y grande como una casa.

9) Y mis últimos años, he vivido de asesorar *en el uso de la blockchain y sus aplicaciones* (tema que siempre destaqué como extraordinario). Así que, no me dediqué a las "criptos" sino a la "blockchain" y pude hacerlo gracias a todo lo que aprendí en este foro. 

10) _¿A dónde va esto para el futuro?._ No tengo ni idea porque me descolgué del análisis de las criptos y sus negocios hace años, me centré en la blockchain y sus aplicaciones. Todavía se usa poco. La pandemia a servido en parte para acelerar su adopción (me refiero a la blockchain).

11) En todo caso -y aquí termino en esta síntesis-, tengan en cuenta que, a nivel de mercado, las criptos TAMBIEN VAN LENTAS. Son muy bonitas como "_números en la pantalla_" que crecen y me hacen pensar que "_tengo mucho_", pero lo cierto es que en las aplicaciones que se esperaban (usarlas como MONEDAS, comprar, vender) el avance ha sido lento. Me atrevo a decir que no se consolidaron como herramientas de la economía, sino como escenario de especulación pura y dura.

Varios en este foro tienen MILLONES (en la pantalla) en criptos (y muchos)... son MILLONARIOS... mantenerse en "hodl" los ha hecho MAS MILLONARIOS... en lo personal hace rato hubiera diversificado (y hubiera sido una mala decisión)... pero recién en el LARGO PLAZO se podrá analizar si lo correcto era una gestión de cartera más conservadora o seguir en "hodl" por más tiempo.

*Final*: Como siempre dije, que alguien gane dinero es muy bonito. Felicitaciones a los ricos (por huevos, demencia, intuición o análisis). 

*Final Final*: No se olviden en todo caso que gestionar una carta es un tema delicado... tener todos los huevos en la misma canasta a veces funciona (en este caso el Bitcoin subió y subió *y fue LA MEJOR OPCION*) y en otras es correr un riesgo innecesario. En algún punto hay que saber tener *"varias canastas" con los huevos*, para que si se rompe una, las otras sigan. Aviso que la economía mundial está en uno de sus peores momentos para "armar canastas" paralelas. Ojalá que holdear siga siendo beneficioso. De todos modos *no hay "buenas" alternativas paralelas*. Mundo loco... que lo más rentable sea un paquete de bits en la red ya lo dice todo.


----------



## ruber et impius (28 Mar 2021)

Pero tu no eras el que iba cargadito de PIVX? O fue el Clapham?


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Cómo era eso que decía nosequé nocoiner...? ¿Tendencia bajista o algo así?



NoCoiner34 era su nombre.....


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Mar 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> el otro dia estuve pensando que Bitcoin es una Bateria tambien, no?
> 
> si puedes almacenar el valor de la energia de el viento o del sol en forma de bitcoins.....






Orriols dijo:


> Claro. Con la wallet en el móvil ya no necesitas cargador ::


----------



## remonster (29 Mar 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Vaya!, hace AÑOS que no paso por este foro y pese a ello ha quedado la leyenda flotando como humo en el viento.
> 
> Justo hoy (domingo) ando corto de tiempo, pero prometo una actualización más intensa cuando me sea posible. En cualquier caso y a modo de súper síntesis permítanme decirles lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Nocoiner subnormal, te falta disculparte por tus malos consejos a todos los que te hicieron caso y no son millonarios por tu culpa. Por suerte fueron los que menos.

Y ahora este payaso dice que se gana la vida asesorando sobre blockchain.

No se puede ser más matao.


----------



## Josar (29 Mar 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que @Nico no estaba tan errado, el creia que la Blockchain es el autentico valor del Bitcoin, por otro lado vosotros solo admitís Bitcoin como token de valor para competir contra los bancos centrales y su fiatcaca, por que es una, grande y libre... Y puede ser, pero de los miles de proyectos Blockchain descentralizados que llevan años desarrollandose (shitcoins), alguno saldrá adelante.
> 
> Por lo tanto ambos tendréis razon.
> 
> Por cierto, como van las LN?



Pues las LN van viento en popa, yo ya he hecho mis primeras compras a bitrefill a traves de LN

Estoy en varios grupo de telegram de LN, he instalado mi nodo en casa y tengo abiertos algunos canales

Va todo bastante rápido, es el futuro de pagos de bitcoin sin duda

Tengo ya 5 amigos en el trabajo que han comprado el mismo nodo que yo, tengo que ir hacerles la instalación para dejarselo todo operativo y vamos abrir canales de LN entre nuestros propios nodos

Hay un submundo aquí bastante amplio, podríamos abrir un nuevo hilo solo dedicado a LN para preguntar dudas y darnos soporte entre nosotros mismos

Es mejor abrir canales con nodos de personas con los que puedas mantener un contacto, todavía esta todo en fase beta, pero va como un cohete

Si alguno controla y quiere compartir información o abrir canal con mi nodo, mandarme mp


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Mar 2021)

Pues nada, ahí tenemos la tendencia bajista en todo su esplendor.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues nada, ahí tenemos la tendencia bajista en todo su esplendor.



Estará que trina...


----------



## gapema (29 Mar 2021)

joder vaya hostia , estamos ya en 58k. Como siga bajando así, hoy estamos en 60k


----------



## iaGulin (29 Mar 2021)

Scooby Doo y el misterio de la bajada alcista.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Mar 2021)

Según análisis técnico es posible que toque los 78K a finales de abril. Que siga esta tendencia bajista.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## kit1004 (29 Mar 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Por cierto, como van las LN?




Pues ya lo puede usar hasta las abuelas Phoenix Wallet


Y si quieres un nodo propio, hasta tu tía: ☂ Umbrel — your personal Bitcoin node.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Mar 2021)

kit1004 dijo:


> Pues ya lo puede usar hasta las abuelas Phoenix Wallet
> 
> 
> Y si quieres un nodo propio, hasta tu tía: ☂ Umbrel — your personal Bitcoin node.



Esto ya se puede usar? estoy pensando en sacar dele exchange por primera vez y aún no me decido donde meterlo


----------



## Josar (29 Mar 2021)

kit1004 dijo:


> Pues ya lo puede usar hasta las abuelas Phoenix Wallet
> 
> 
> Y si quieres un nodo propio, hasta tu tía: ☂ Umbrel — your personal Bitcoin node.



Bluewallet lo veo todavía más sencillo para el que quiera empezar a usar LN en el móvil con la app

En cuanto al nodo, umbrel habla la gente muy bien, pero a mi se me quedaba pillado. Mynode va como la seda ,ni un solo problema


----------



## Josar (29 Mar 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esto ya se puede usar? estoy pensando en sacar dele exchange por primera vez y aún no me decido donde meterlo



Nosotros estamos hablando de LN y nodos 

Para sacar los bitcoins del exchange solo te hace falta una wallet de bitcoins, tienes cientos para elegir


----------



## gapema (29 Mar 2021)

Pues si tu dices que estamos en tendencia alcista, es que toca bajar


----------



## Josar (29 Mar 2021)

Si una rasperry y un disco duro externo, son fáciles de montar


----------



## orbeo (29 Mar 2021)

Ese tiempo ya pasó.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Mar 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Si una rasperry y un disco duro externo, son fáciles de montar



¿Que ventajas tiene?


----------



## Josar (29 Mar 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Que ventajas tiene?



Ahora mismo, directamente poder tener tu propia cartera de LN para pagos y abrir canales que ya veremos en un futuro las comisiones que pueden dejarte por uso, ganancias a día hoy nulas 

Indirectamente reforzar la Red


----------



## Roninn (29 Mar 2021)

Nico era un forero argentino bastante habitual por burbuja.

No es por defender a los nocoiners pero no es justo criticar posts de hace 7 años con el prisma actual de consolidacion. Si hace 7 años se hubiese preguntado a los nuevos bitcoins maxis que opinaban la mayoria habria esgrimido argumentos parecidos.

Otra cosa es mantenerse nocoiner del 2013 al 2021 pero a esos no hay que ni criticarles ya que su ignorancia es su penitencia.


----------



## ruber et impius (29 Mar 2021)

gapema dijo:


> joder vaya hostia , estamos ya en 58k. Como siga bajando así, hoy estamos en 60k



Voy a cortarme las venas. Esta tendencia bajista solo me ha dado un +22% este mes.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Mar 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Ahora mismo, directamente poder tener tu propia cartera de LN para pagos y abrir canales que ya veremos en un futuro las comisiones que pueden dejarte por uso, ganancias a día hoy nulas
> 
> Indirectamente reforzar la Red



Pensaba que para LN ya había comisiones si pasaban por tu nodo.


----------



## Roninn (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (29 Mar 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Ese tiempo ya pasó.



Para nada querido amigo. Los precios de hoy serán vistos como _baratitos _en unos pocos meses. Y tendremos otra remesa de cenizos en el foro pidiendo comprar barato...


----------



## Josar (29 Mar 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pensaba que para LN ya había comisiones si pasaban por tu nodo.



Las comisiones son por pasar por tu canal

Pero son comisiones bajas, tu puedes ajustar las comisiones de tu canal

Ahora mismo no hay tanto movimiento, si en un futuro hubiera millones de movimientos diarios por tu canal, aunque las comisiones fueran bajas, pues podría ser un pico a final de mes, pero ahora mismo no hay tantos movimientos como para que vivas de las comisiones de LN de tu canal


----------



## Donald Draper (29 Mar 2021)

Al ignore por pelma


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2021)

Esto es como los ansiolíticos, o subimos la dosis o nos tranquilizamos


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Mar 2021)

Debe ser duro ser un nocoiner de esos que llevan desde hace 8 años en hilos de bitcoin, si al menos eres una persona corriente que no te enteraste o interesaste en bitcoin, pero un no coiner que ha estado en los hilos que se ha empapado de todo y solo por cabezon no es millonario uff que putada.


----------



## Red Star (29 Mar 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Debe ser duro ser un nocoiner de esos que llevan desde hace 8 años en hilos de bitcoin, si al menos eres una persona corriente que no te enteraste o interesaste en bitcoin, pero un no coiner que ha estado en los hilos que se ha empapado de todo y solo por cabezon no es millonario uff que putada.



Parafraseando al hijo de pvta de Churchill: "_*Les dieron a elegir entre ser millonarios o tener razón… elegieron tener razón, y ahora serán pobres y seguirán sin tener razón"*_

A mí me va más lo de ser pragmático. Es más rentable.


----------



## Red Star (29 Mar 2021)

Tranquilo amego, todo llegará, más pronto que tarde, eso sí.

En verdac os digo hermanos que veremos los bitcoñitos a 100K y nos los intentarán quitar de las manos. Pero no los soltaremos, porque NO NOS LOS ARRANCARÁN NI DE NUESTRAS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS. Nos tentarán con lambos, yates y putas, pero nuestro espíritu es fuerte y cuantiosa es la recompensa que nos espera en el más allá... en el más allá del millón por cada bitcoin.

Tened fe hermanos, tened fe. La fe puede que no mueva montañas, pero sí nos permite HODLear como cabrones HIJOS DE PVTA y asín obtener pingües beneficios.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2021)

Tienes Ansiedad por la pandemia.


----------



## Mpg80 (29 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Tranquilo amego, todo llegará, más pronto que tarde, eso sí.
> 
> En verdac os digo hermanos que veremos los bitcoñitos a 100K y nos los intentarán quitar de las manos. Pero no los soltaremos, porque NO NOS LOS ARRANCARÁN NI DE NUESTRAS MANOS FRÍAS Y MUERTAS. Nos tentarán con lambos, yates y putas, pero nuestro espíritu es fuerte y cuantiosa es la recompensa que nos espera en el más allá... en el más allá del millón por cada bitcoin.
> 
> Tened fe hermanos, tened fe. La fe puede que no mueva montañas, pero sí nos permite HODLear como cabrones HIJOS DE PVTA y asín obtener pingües beneficios.



Nos podran quitar la vida pero no la libertad!!


----------



## Larsil (30 Mar 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Nos podran quitar la vida pero no la libertad!!



Lxil.


----------



## Sinjar (30 Mar 2021)

Aquí hay peña que va de lista, y no saben ni lo que es una tendencia primaria...

Flipante.


----------



## Arctic (30 Mar 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Vaya!, hace AÑOS que no paso por este foro y pese a ello ha quedado la leyenda flotando como humo en el viento.
> 
> Justo hoy (domingo) ando corto de tiempo, pero prometo una actualización más intensa cuando me sea posible. En cualquier caso y a modo de súper síntesis permítanme decirles lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Te tenía en ignorados desde hace una pila de años y no me estaba enterando de la película. Alguien ha dicho que habías vuelto y por eso me he dado cuenta, ni siquiera te veía en la cita de remonster.

Hace falta ser sinvergüenza para soltar a estas alturas esta sarta de basura. Muy sutil lo de nombrar afinsa y los tulipanes en tu escrito, a ver si así consigues espantar a otros pocos novatos que vengan con (lógicas) dudas sobre Bitcoin. Tampoco está mal el clásico mantra de mamarracho profesional "blockchain, not bitcoin". Valiente tarado el que haya pagado algo por tus consejos en la materia, antes le doy mi cartera de acciones a Josef Ajram. Y para colmo sigues empeñado en tu mensaje de mierda, donde el que lo vio venir ha dado "un pelotazo con suerte". 

No suelo hacerlo pero en este tema discrepo con Mojón, eres deplorable. Me alegra saber que tienes algo de conciencia y en la vida real has ayudado a alguien que lo ha necesitado, pero el daño que has hecho por aquí es mucho. Esa solidaridad me hace que me guarde los insultos que te mereces, pero ojalá te devuelvan el daño que has hecho a lo largo de tus miles de hilos de FUD, que los que llevamos aquí desde el principio tuvimos que aguantar. Menos super síntesis de 11 puntos y menos bazofia. Lo mínimo que tienes que hacer es disculparte y asumir tu tremendo error sin paliativos ni paños calientes.


----------



## ertitoagus (30 Mar 2021)

Un nocoiner siempre será un puto nocoiner retrasado aunque haya comprado criptos.

Jamás cambian, no merece la pena dedicarles ni un segundo.


----------



## Le Truhan (30 Mar 2021)

yo voy a ir comprando hasta 2030 para conseguir dejar de remar. Es un objetivo bonito y me da ilusión, me hubiese gustado comprar antes, pero bueno en el bitcoin más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2021)

BTC supera el billón cien mil, de capitalización.


----------



## Bimbo (30 Mar 2021)

smell like a new ATh


----------



## orbeo (30 Mar 2021)

Pues nada que PayPal es bien.


----------



## orbeo (30 Mar 2021)

.


----------



## Sinjar (30 Mar 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> yo voy a ir comprando hasta 2030 para conseguir dejar de remar. Es un objetivo bonito y me da ilusión, me hubiese gustado comprar antes, pero bueno en el bitcoin más vale tarde que nunca.



Si quieres dejar de remar ya puedes meter buena cantidad.


----------



## Sinjar (30 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> smell like a new ATh



Estamos a solo un 1, 30%.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> smell like a new ATh



Yo ya he hecho ATH en mi cartera, en rublos.


----------



## Bimbo (30 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo ya he hecho ATH en mi cartera, en rublos.



en euros esta cerca, en dolares le queda mas


----------



## Sinjar (30 Mar 2021)

Me refiero a que llevas unos días diciendo que estamos en tendencia bajista, (ni una semana) cuando en tendencia primaria eso no es así y ya te lo han dicho varias personas.


----------



## INE (30 Mar 2021)

Pues después del apocalipsis Paco que nos iba a devolver el BTC a $15k vamos camino de los $60k con
buena velocidad de crucero.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Mar 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Te tenía en ignorados desde hace una pila de años y no me estaba enterando de la película. Alguien ha dicho que habías vuelto y por eso me he dado cuenta, ni siquiera te veía en la cita de remonster.
> 
> Hace falta ser sinvergüenza para soltar a estas alturas esta sarta de basura. Muy sutil lo de nombrar afinsa y los tulipanes en tu escrito, a ver si así consigues espantar a otros pocos novatos que vengan con (lógicas) dudas sobre Bitcoin. Tampoco está mal el clásico mantra de mamarracho profesional "blockchain, not bitcoin". Valiente tarado el que haya pagado algo por tus consejos en la materia, antes le doy mi cartera de acciones a Josef Ajram. Y para colmo sigues empeñado en tu mensaje de mierda, donde el que lo vio venir ha dado "un pelotazo con suerte".
> 
> No suelo hacerlo pero en este tema discrepo con Mojón, eres deplorable. Me alegra saber que tienes algo de conciencia y en la vida real has ayudado a alguien que lo ha necesitado, pero el daño que has hecho por aquí es mucho. Esa solidaridad me hace que me guarde los insultos que te mereces, pero ojalá te devuelvan el daño que has hecho a lo largo de tus miles de hilos de FUD, que los que llevamos aquí desde el principio tuvimos que aguantar. Menos super síntesis de 11 puntos y menos bazofia. Lo mínimo que tienes que hacer es disculparte y asumir tu tremendo error sin paliativos ni paños calientes.




Ya tampoco culparía a Nico por la gente que no ha entrado por seguir sus "consejos". Al final cada uno es responsable de sus decisiones e igual que hicieron caso a Nico también podían haber hecho caso a muchos de los que intentábamos explicar por aquel entonces (y a veces aun seguimos, aunque ya cansa repetir lo mismo una y otra vez) las bondades de Bitcoin. El que se hubiera interesado por conocer Bitcoin hace 10 años tenia información de sobra, en la red y sin salir de este mismo hilo mismamente, pero como todo en esta vida, eso requiere un esfuerzo. El que haya hecho ese esfuerzo, a día de hoy ha recibido con creces su recompensa. El que no, pues buscará excusas para justificarse y le echará la culpa a gente como Nico por haber sido engañados.

Y me da igual que Nico se haya equivocado en sus explicaciones a que lo haya hecho con maldad a sabiendas para desincentivar que la gente comprara. Al final cada uno juega sus cartas. Por ejemplo, todos conocemos los casos como JPMorgan y muchos otros que hablan mal de bitcoin para bajar el precio y poder comprar ellos mas barato. Puede que Nico sea un empleado a sueldo de alguno de estos pero eso tampoco lo convierte en un ser despreciable, simplemente estaria haciendo lo que mas le conviene a él y a quien le paga. Aquí el unico culpable de algo sería el que le haya hecho caso pero yo eso lo veo como una simple cuestion de seleccion natural.


----------



## Bimbo (30 Mar 2021)

tengo la pasta en conibase esperando a entrar cuando considerais que es mejor? me espero a que supere ath para entrar con todo?


----------



## Beborn (30 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> tengo la pasta en conibase esperando a entrar cuando considerais que es mejor? me espero a que supere ath para entrar con todo?



Yo no me fio mucho de que no vaya a caer de nuevo, sino hoy, manyana.
Pero esto no es consejo financiero.

Como se suele decir, el mejor dia para haber entrado fue ayer. El segundo mejor dia podria ser hoy.

Si te metes, hazlo con el 50% y manten el otro 50% para hacer DCA (dollar cost averaging) si baja.


----------



## Bimbo (30 Mar 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Yo no me fio mucho de que no vaya a caer de nuevo, sino hoy, manyana.
> Pero esto no es consejo financiero.
> 
> Como se suele decir, el mejor dia para haber entrado fue ayer. El segundo mejor dia podria ser hoy.
> ...



tengo 5k en coinbase ardiendo para entrar solo espero el momento


----------



## orbeo (30 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> tengo 5k en coinbase ardiendo para entrar solo espero el momento



Si aciertas será por suerte. Mete la panoja y no mires atrás.


----------



## Beborn (30 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> tengo 5k en coinbase ardiendo para entrar solo espero el momento



Por cierto si usas Coinbase, al menos asegurate de operar (comprar) en el "Pro" (pro[.]coinbase[.]com)
Tiene fees mucho mas bajas.

Personalmente no uso Coinbase.


----------



## uhnitas (30 Mar 2021)

Solo desde el anonimato se entiende esa afición por ponerse en evidencia.


----------



## uhnitas (30 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> tengo 5k en coinbase ardiendo para entrar solo espero el momento



Consejo gratis para bull markets : El que no se haya puesto en situación de comerse un 70% negativo es mejor que busque una letrita del tesoro.
La mejor manera de encontrar los huevos de acero es siguiendo el valor, no el precio.


----------



## Sinjar (30 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> tengo la pasta en conibase esperando a entrar cuando considerais que es mejor? me espero a que supere ath para entrar con todo?



Yo metí la panoja en BTC a 42K€ hace 5 días o así. Ahora esta a 50K€. Si vas a largo plazo (años), mete ya.


----------



## Bimbo (30 Mar 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Yo metí la panoja en BTC a 42K€ hace 5 días o así. Ahora esta a 50K€. Si vas a largo plazo (años), mete ya.



si yo voy to the moon pero por meter en el momento exacto, yo meti pasta gansa en 40K en 25K en 10K y hasta en 3 K pero bueno nunca esta de mas saber cuando meter pasta gansa


----------



## uhnitas (30 Mar 2021)

Síntomas comunes y tratamiento:

1. Cuando te llega bitcoin por primera vez y piensas: 'Eso es una payasada'

Tratamiento: a no ser que ya estuvieras en posesión de mucho conocimiento en distintas áreas y una curiosidad intelectual fuera de norma para encajar piezas al vuelo, el común mortal necesita tiempo y más menciones de bitcoin. Touch-points. 

2. 'Es tarde, está muy caro'

Tratamiento: conocimiento, skin in the game y tiempo. DCA es un amigo. 

3. 'He comprado poco'

Tratamiento: Haberse comido una bajada dura, de las que duelen. Recordar cuando pensabas que habías comprado mucho.
Si no es el caso, tiempo y conocimiento.


Así que bitcoin necesita, es, además de otras cosas, tiempo y conocimiento.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2021)

Entre comprar a 50k y a 60k, yo no veo ninguna diferencia, la verdad.

Entre poseer 0.1 y 0.08 BTC, no sé cual es la diferencia. Suponiendo un precio loco en unos años de 1 millón de € por BTC (Por hacer cálculos exagerados y sencillos), 100.000 u 80.000€ no hacen ninguna diferencia vital, por hablar en FIAT.

Si queréis invertir y lo tenéis en un exchange, comprad ya. Esto puede bajar un 60%, claro, pero esas bajadas no suceden en 2h. Ratear unos mBTC no tiene mucho sentido en mi opinión.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Mar 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Entre comprar a 50k y a 60k, yo no veo ninguna diferencia, la verdad.
> 
> Entre poseer 0.1 y 0.08 BTC, no sé cual es la diferencia. Suponiendo un precio loco en unos años de 1 millón de € por BTC (Por hacer cálculos exagerados y sencillos), 100.000 u 80.000€ no hacen ninguna diferencia vital, por hablar en FIAT.
> 
> Si queréis invertir y lo tenéis en un exchange, comprad ya. Esto puede bajar un 60%, claro, pero esas bajadas no suceden en 2h. Ratear unos mBTC no tiene mucho sentido en mi opinión.




En realidad de comprar a 60k o a 50k hay bastante diferencia. Un 20% ni mas ni menos. En Bitcoin que estamos acostumbrados a ver esos movimientos en un solo día puede no parecer mucho pero en cualquier inversión "tradicional" muchos te firmarían con los ojos cerrados sacar una rentabilidad del 20% cada 4 ó 5 años.


----------



## Mpg80 (30 Mar 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Entre comprar a 50k y a 60k, yo no veo ninguna diferencia, la verdad.
> 
> Entre poseer 0.1 y 0.08 BTC, no sé cual es la diferencia. Suponiendo un precio loco en unos años de 1 millón de € por BTC (Por hacer cálculos exagerados y sencillos), 100.000 u 80.000€ no hacen ninguna diferencia vital, por hablar en FIAT.
> 
> Si queréis invertir y lo tenéis en un exchange, comprad ya. Esto puede bajar un 60%, claro, pero esas bajadas no suceden en 2h. Ratear unos mBTC no tiene mucho sentido en mi opinión.



Da igual la cantidad de btc que compres. Lo importante es el crecimiento en %. Si compras 600€ hoy, aunque sean pocos satoshis, en 2 años quizas has ganado un 0 mas en el valor de tu inversion ya que puede haber subido un 1000%.


----------



## orbeo (30 Mar 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En realidad de comprar a 60k o a 50k hay bastante diferencia. Un 20% ni mas ni menos. En Bitcoin que estamos acostumbrados a ver esos movimientos en un solo día puede no parecer mucho pero en cualquier inversión "tradicional" muchos te firmarían con los ojos cerrados sacar una rentabilidad del 20% cada 4 ó 5 años.



.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En realidad de comprar a 60k o a 50k hay bastante diferencia. Un 20% ni mas ni menos. En Bitcoin que estamos acostumbrados a ver esos movimientos en un solo día puede no parecer mucho pero en cualquier inversión "tradicional" muchos te firmarían con los ojos cerrados sacar una rentabilidad del 20% cada 4 ó 5 años.



A ver, a lo que me refiero es que llega un rango de dinero que "no te cambia la vida" aun variando ese 20%. Un tradeo en corto por supuesto que merece comprar en mínimos y vender en máximos, pero ahi salvo que metas MUCHA pasta, no hay cambio vital. En una estrategia hodl a largo plazo, no tiene mucho sentido esperar 2 o 3 días más.

En una semana, dos días son mucho; pero en un lustro, dos días no suponen absolutamente nada.


----------



## Red Star (30 Mar 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya tampoco culparía a Nico por la gente que no ha entrado por seguir sus "consejos". Al final cada uno es responsable de sus decisiones e igual que hicieron caso a Nico también podían haber hecho caso a muchos de los que intentábamos explicar por aquel entonces (y a veces aun seguimos, aunque ya cansa repetir lo mismo una y otra vez) las bondades de Bitcoin. El que se hubiera interesado por conocer Bitcoin hace 10 años tenia información de sobra, en la red y sin salir de este mismo hilo mismamente, pero como todo en esta vida, eso requiere un esfuerzo. El que haya hecho ese esfuerzo, a día de hoy ha recibido con creces su recompensa. El que no, pues buscará excusas para justificarse y le echará la culpa a gente como Nico por haber sido engañados.
> 
> Y me da igual que Nico se haya equivocado en sus explicaciones a que lo haya hecho con maldad a sabiendas para desincentivar que la gente comprara. Al final cada uno juega sus cartas. Por ejemplo, todos conocemos los casos como JPMorgan y muchos otros que hablan mal de bitcoin para bajar el precio y poder comprar ellos mas barato. Puede que Nico sea un empleado a sueldo de alguno de estos pero eso tampoco lo convierte en un ser despreciable, simplemente estaria haciendo lo que mas le conviene a él y a quien le paga. Aquí el unico culpable de algo sería el que le haya hecho caso pero yo eso lo veo como una simple cuestion de seleccion natural.



Estoy seguro que los soldados de los campos de concentración nazis simplemente estaban haciendo lo que más les convenía a ellos y a los que les pagaban. Sólo eran empleados a sueldo, pero eso tampoco los convierte en unos seres despreciables.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, ¿algunos de por aquí leéis literatura sobre BTC o criptomonedas? ¿Recomendariáis algún libro como cabecero de cama?


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Estoy seguro que los soldados de los campos de concentración nazis simplemente estaban haciendo lo que más les convenía a ellos y a los que les pagaban. Sólo eran empleados a sueldo, pero eso tampoco los convierte en unos seres despreciables.



Bueno...absolutamente todos los soldados alemanes se dedicaron a violar, asesinar y torturar a rusos y judíos en territorio ruso, durante más de dos años. Por eso cuando los rusos le dan la vuelta a la tortilla, los alemanes corren despavoridos a entregarse a los americanos o británicos, porque sabían que los rusos irían a degüello y la venganza sería brutal.

Hay un par de anécdotas incluso con los soldados españoles de la División Azul, los cuáles, cuando van camino de Novgorod, al sitio de San Petersburgo, presencian el maltrato vejatorio de los soldados alemanes con niños y mujeres rusas. Y horrorizados, se producen peleas entre los soldados alemanes y españoles. Así que los soldados alemanes en territorio ruso, TODOS, eran seres despreciables.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, la capitalización de la plata ya está a tiro de piedra del Bitcoin.
Solo les separa 200.000 millones de dólares.

Habrá que pasarse por el hilo de oro y plata para hacer un brindis.
Chin chin


----------



## fjsanchezgil (30 Mar 2021)

Ese libro es cojonudo. Muy recomendable.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## burbuhamijo (31 Mar 2021)

Pa todos ustedes


----------



## Red Star (31 Mar 2021)

¿En cuántos jilos vas a repetir la historia esa? Creo que aquí nos importa un carajo en qué agujeros metes el nabo.


----------



## Pirro (31 Mar 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya tampoco culparía a Nico por la gente que no ha entrado por seguir sus "consejos". Al final cada uno es responsable de sus decisiones e igual que hicieron caso a Nico también podían haber hecho caso a muchos de los que intentábamos explicar por aquel entonces (y a veces aun seguimos, aunque ya cansa repetir lo mismo una y otra vez) las bondades de Bitcoin. El que se hubiera interesado por conocer Bitcoin hace 10 años tenia información de sobra, en la red y sin salir de este mismo hilo mismamente, pero como todo en esta vida, eso requiere un esfuerzo. El que haya hecho ese esfuerzo, a día de hoy ha recibido con creces su recompensa. El que no, pues buscará excusas para justificarse y le echará la culpa a gente como Nico por haber sido engañados.
> 
> Y me da igual que Nico se haya equivocado en sus explicaciones a que lo haya hecho con maldad a sabiendas para desincentivar que la gente comprara. Al final cada uno juega sus cartas. Por ejemplo, todos conocemos los casos como JPMorgan y muchos otros que hablan mal de bitcoin para bajar el precio y poder comprar ellos mas barato. Puede que Nico sea un empleado a sueldo de alguno de estos pero eso tampoco lo convierte en un ser despreciable, simplemente estaria haciendo lo que mas le conviene a él y a quien le paga. Aquí el unico culpable de algo sería el que le haya hecho caso pero yo eso lo veo como una simple cuestion de seleccion natural.



Esa debe ser la postura. 

Personalmente no entiendo tanta, tantísima inquina hacia @Nico. Un poco de magnanimidad en la victoria, cojones. Yo estuve en estos hilos a principios de 2013, leí a Nico, leí a Mojón, leí a Remonster, a muyuu, al gilipollas de Gen Egoísta que por ahí debe andar reencarnado en otra cuenta y leí a tantos otros otros de los que no me acuerdo y tuve clarísimo a quién hacer caso y a quién no.

Por otra parte los haters y los fudsters de Bitcoin también son parte del ecosistema y su papel es ser brutalmente owneados por el mercado, engrandeciendo a Bitcoin.


----------



## angrymorty (31 Mar 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Esa debe ser la postura.
> 
> Personalmente no entiendo tanta, tantísima inquina hacia @Nico. Un poco de magnanimidad en la victoria, cojones. Yo estuve en estos hilos a principios de 2013, leí a Nico, leí a Mojón, leí a Remonster, a muyuu, al gilipollas de Gen Egoísta que por ahí debe andar reencarnado en otra cuenta y leí a tantos otros otros de los que no me acuerdo y tuve clarísimo a quién hacer caso y a quién no.
> 
> Por otra parte los haters y los fudsters de Bitcoin también son parte del ecosistema y su papel es ser brutalmente owneados por el mercado, engrandeciendo a Bitcoin.



Hay que hacerse responsable de los actos de uno mismo. Asumir que otro adulto precisa de ser tutorizado fundamenta las bases del tutelaje y pastoreo de unos sobre otros y así llegamos a ridículos como el de utilizar mascarillas en la soledad del bosque.

¿Confiaste en argumentos coherentes ajenos en lugar de hacer caso a tu intución? es razonable, pero no culpes a quienes tenían buenos argumentos. Haber formado los tuyos.

¿Tenías que elegir entre facciones? se trataba de una falsa dicotomía, tal vez actuaste motivado por instintos básicos como el de pertenencia de grupo y tiraste una moneda al aire. Si salió cruz, mala suerte.

Si te desalentaste porque otros a quienes otorgaste suficiente autoridad sobre ti desaconsejaban comprar, entonces que te sirva para aprender a desconfiar incluso de aquellos a quienes más respetas, pues todos nos equivocamos.

¿Querías formarte una opinión rápida sin entender los elementales? los que tienen una opinión no están trabajando para formarte y son libres de expresar la suya donde quieran. Si te apropiaste de su ideario a cero euros, no tienes ninguna reclamación que hacerles.

¿El miedo te inclinaba a seguir una estrategia conservadora y te valió hacer uso de cherry picking en el foro para reforzar tu criterio en lugar de aprender? Haber formado tu criterio.

¿Aunque la evidencia refutara las opiniones y pronósticos de unos, tú decidiste hacerles caso? Más de lo mismo.

¿Un outsider dijo sentir que todo se iba al traste y tus cimientos se tambalearon? Pues si ya es cuestionable darle autoridad a los argumentos de terceros sobre tu intuición, cómo será permitir que prevalezca la intuición de otro sobre la propia o incluso sobre tus argumentos.

En resumen: "haber estudiao". Sin coacción, las cagadas son púramente propias.

Edit: orto.


----------



## vpsn (31 Mar 2021)

a por los 60 k again. Esto cualquier dia se va a los 100 y nos pilla desprevenidos.


----------



## Donald Draper (31 Mar 2021)

En €, ya hemos tenido ATH hoy


----------



## Bimbo (31 Mar 2021)

Vaya bajada ahora


----------



## uhnitas (31 Mar 2021)

Tronco, no das una.


----------



## vpsn (31 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Vaya bajada ahora



es normal, debe haber mucho stop en los 60, ahora empezaran a saltar los trailing stops, a ver donde para esto


----------



## Bimbo (31 Mar 2021)

Yo aprovecho esta bajadita para meter mas pasta


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Vaya bajada ahora



Tremenda, un -0,50% respecto a ayer.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Mar 2021)

Estaba casi a 60k, ha bajado a 57-58k. No me parece muy relevante, la verdad.

Veo mucho ansia y nervios. Tomaros una tila, una valeriana o un orfidal


----------



## Sinjar (31 Mar 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Yo aprovecho esta bajadita para meter mas pasta



Entramos en tendencia bajista claramente jajajaj

Se viene el caos.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2021)

Ha vuelto a ocurrir...





600 Millones de dólares liquidados con esa barrida de stoploss

Market Volatility Liquidates More Than $600M in Bitcoin Positions | Crypto Briefing


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (31 Mar 2021)

contabilizar el btc por dominancia frente al resto de shitcoins es no entender nada.


----------



## barborico (31 Mar 2021)

Michael J. Saylor dijo:


> contabilizar el btc por dominancia frente al resto de shitcoins es no entender nada.



Y como muestra, un botón:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Mar 2021)

Están anunciando por todos lados esto:









PayPal ya permite pagar en bitcoins con su sistema 'Checkout with Crypto': a las tiendas, eso sí, les llegarán dólares


En octubre se produjo un punto de inflexión en el mundo de las criptodivisas. Lo provocó PayPal, que anunciaba entonces que permitiría a sus usuarios operar...




www.xataka.com





Es un paso más hacia la adopción masiva, aunque todavía queda mucho por hacer.


----------



## Silverado72 (31 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno...absolutamente todos los soldados alemanes se dedicaron a violar, asesinar y torturar a rusos y judíos en territorio ruso, durante más de dos años. Por eso cuando los rusos le dan la vuelta a la tortilla, los alemanes corren despavoridos a entregarse a los americanos o británicos, porque sabían que los rusos irían a degüello y la venganza sería brutal.
> 
> Hay un par de anécdotas incluso con los soldados españoles de la División Azul, los cuáles, cuando van camino de Novgorod, al sitio de San Petersburgo, presencian el maltrato vejatorio de los soldados alemanes con niños y mujeres rusas. Y horrorizados, se producen peleas entre los soldados alemanes y españoles. Así que los soldados alemanes en territorio ruso, TODOS, eran seres despreciables.



Si hubiera ocurrido asi, no hubieran quedado rusos o ucranianos en las zonas ocupadas. Y quedaban tantos que el ejercito comunista reconstruia sus tropas cuando recuperaba esos territorios. Muchos judios fueron liquidados por sus vecinos eslavos o balticos, no por los alemanes.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Si hubiera ocurrido asi, no hubieran quedado rusos o ucranianos en las zonas ocupadas. Y quedaban tantos que el ejercito comunista reconstruia sus tropas cuando recuperaba esos territorios. Muchos judios fueron liquidados por sus vecinos eslavos o balticos, no por los alemanes.



Falso.
Veo que andas un poco flojo sobre la guerra en territorio ruso.

Vete a la zona de Rzhev, y les cuentas a los locales las matanzas de rusos que dejaron poblaciones de 100.000 habitantes en apenas 2.000.
Eso no te lo cuentan en la wiki eh?? Ni los documentales de la guerra a todo color 

Los alemanes utilizaban a los eslavos y bálticos para masacrar a los rusos y judíos en sus territorios, en Lituania, en Letonia, en Ucrania, en Bielorusia. No se manchaban las manos. Ellos solo violaban niños y mujeres locales. Eso no significa que no fueran ellos los asesinos.
Pero en Rusia, los alemanes eran los que ejecutaban, violaban y destripaban a los rusos.

De los 30.000.000 de rusos que murieron en la guerra, solo 20.000.000 fueron soldados. Los otros 10 millones fueron población civil, masacrada por los alemanes, especialmente en el sitio de San Petersburgo, donde tan "orgullosamente" participaron los españoles.

La mayor matanza de locales fuera de Rusia que yo conozco ,ocurrió en Babi Yar, donde en unas semanas 200.000 rusos, judíos y ucranianos no nazis, fueron asesinados por otros ucranianos, aleccionados por los alemanes.

Así que sí, absolutamente TODOS los soldados alemanes fueron unos hijos de puta en el frente oriental. Y por eso huían como perros para entregarse en el Oeste. Aquí siguen teniendo claro cómo son los alemanes. No lo olvidan. Ni lo van a olvidar. Y me parece de puta madre.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Mar 2021)

No sé cómo os las habéis apañado, pero habéis hecho que se cumpla la Ley de Godwin en un puto hilo de bitcoin.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No sé cómo os las habéis apañado, pero habéis hecho que se cumpla la Ley de Godwin en un puto hilo de bitcoin.



En la vida, hay que luchar contra 3 grandes males. El fascismo, el comunismo y el madridismo.
Hay que combatirlos siempre. Y en todos los lugares. En el hilo de Bitcoin, o en el hilo de lumis.


----------



## Silverado72 (31 Mar 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Falso.
> Veo que andas un poco flojo sobre la guerra en territorio ruso.
> 
> Vete a la zona de Rzhev, y les cuentas a los locales las matanzas de rusos que dejaron poblaciones de 100.000 habitantes en apenas 2.000.
> ...



Disculpas a los miembros del hilo, que desviamos el tema. 

Me esta usted dando la razón. Ha tenido que citar un caso especifico en Rzhev ( zona cercana al frente, con partisanos ) para negar la mayor, que los alemanes respetaron a la mayoria de la poblacion en Briansk, Orel, Jarkov, Poltava...esas poblaciones no fueron asesinadas, sino que siguieron donde estaban.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Mar 2021)

Veo que Bitcoin sigue funcionando perfectamente. 
No me han confiscado nada. 
Y que además de reserva de valor, se consolida como medio de pago. 

'A Peer-to-Peer electronic cash system'. 
Era solo el comienzo.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Disculpas a los miembros del hilo, que desviamos el tema.
> 
> Me esta usted dando la razón. Ha tenido que citar un caso especifico en Rzhev ( zona cercana al frente, con partisanos ) para negar la mayor, que los alemanes respetaron a la mayoria de la poblacion en Briansk, Orel, Jarkov, Poltava...esas poblaciones no fueron asesinadas, sino que siguieron donde estaban.



Una polla te estoy dando la razón.
Encima no sabes ni leer.

En territorio ruso los ucranianos no mataron a nadie, ni los letones, ni los lituanos.
Tieners un problema con la geografía
Ni Jarkov ni Poltava son rusas. Y como te he dicho (solo tienes que leer), en territorio no ruso, los alemanes no se manchaban las manos, pero eran los que ejecutaban las órdenes.

Pero en territorio ruso, te repito, murieron 10 millones de habitantes a manos de SOLDADOS ALEMANES.
Al menos ten la dignidad de mirar en un mapa donde está Jarkov o Poltava hombre.

Rzhev un caso puntual dice el parguela nazi este de "la guerra a todo color"


----------



## ktini (31 Mar 2021)

Ya estamos con los follahistoria. Aburrís más que los nocoiners.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2021)

ktini dijo:


> Ya estamos con los follahistoria. Aburrís más que los nocoiners.



te jodes


----------



## orbeo (31 Mar 2021)

.


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Abr 2021)

Estoy leyendo por Twitter un runrun bajista. Que opináis? Por supuesto gran oportunidad de compra de darse.


----------



## Sinjar (1 Abr 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Estoy leyendo por Twitter un runrun bajista. Que opináis? Por supuesto gran oportunidad de compra de darse.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 614297



A bajar a casi 30K?

Que baje, que lo que tengo ahora lo mantendré, pero si baja a 30K meto 3 el triple, para cuadruplicar lo que tengo actualmente.


----------



## Le Truhan (1 Abr 2021)

A mi si bajara bastante, podría comprar mucho más Bitcoin, para ir consiguiendo más rápido los 3 bitcoin, que me gustaría tener, como creo que subirá a un millon estos diez años.


----------



## Sinjar (1 Abr 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> A mi si bajara bastante, podría comprar mucho más Bitcoin, para ir consiguiendo más rápido los 3 bitcoin, que me gustaría tener, como creo que subirá a un millon estos diez años.



Pocos en este foro llegaran a tener 3 BTC jejeje. Si lo consigues enhorabuena!


----------



## Beborn (1 Abr 2021)

Yo no creo que llegue al entorno de los $32k-$34k la verdad.

Creo que estamos en una fase lateral, con movimientos bruscos en uno y otro sentido pero dentro de, a lo sumo $10k arriba/abajo. Se puede tirar asi semanas.
Con suerte lo vemos en el entorno de los $46k pero no creo que mas abajo.

Igual me como mis palabras pero bueno. Si bajase tanto me dan una alegria


----------



## Le Truhan (1 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pocos en este foro llegaran a tener 3 BTC jejeje. Si lo consigues enhorabuena!



no va a ser fácil, pero es mi objetivo. Un saludo


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Abr 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Estoy leyendo por Twitter un runrun bajista. Que opináis? Por supuesto gran oportunidad de compra de darse.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 614297



Suena a intuición. Que tenga una bajada, seguro, que sea larga, no.


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> A bajar a casi 30K?
> 
> Que baje, que lo que tengo ahora lo mantendré, pero si baja a 30K meto 3 el triple, para cuadruplicar lo que tengo actualmente.



Eso hice yo cuando corrigio de 58k a 42k, cuadrupliqué mi posicion. Aunque pensaba hacerlo igualmente, con correccion o sin ella, me vino fenomenal.


----------



## ktini (1 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Eso hice yo cuando corrigio de 58k a 42k, cuadrupliqué mi posicion. Aunque pensaba hacerlo igualmente, con correccion o sin ella, me vino fenomenal.



Pues debéis tener poquito, porqué cuadruplicar la posición, ni que tengas 0,5BTC es ya bastante dinero


----------



## Sinjar (1 Abr 2021)

ktini dijo:


> Pues debéis tener poquito, porqué cuadruplicar la posición, ni que tengas 0,5BTC es ya bastante dinero



Yo si tengo poco, para lo que realmente se ve por aquí. No estoy subido en el dolar y no se me caen los anillos por decirlo. Ahora bien tampoco es calderilla. Gente de mi entorno dice que donde voy con ese dinero, como si fuera una fortuna, y realmente no es tanto...


----------



## Elvensen (2 Abr 2021)

Yo con medio bizcocho metido a 3k soy feliz holdeando. Palomitas.


----------



## Geldschrank (2 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Consejo gratis para bull markets : El que no se haya puesto en situación de comerse un 70% negativo es mejor que busque una letrita del tesoro.
> La mejor manera de encontrar los huevos de acero es siguiendo el valor, no el precio.



Es más probable que una letra del tesoro valga cero que que lo haga bitcoin.


----------



## Beborn (2 Abr 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Yo con medio bizcocho metido a 3k soy feliz holdeando. Palomitas.



Y desde los 3k no has acumulado más?


----------



## golden graham (2 Abr 2021)

A ver si supera los 60k de una puta vez y ya se dispara un 20%


----------



## Sinjar (2 Abr 2021)

golden graham dijo:


> A ver si supera los 60k de una puta vez y ya se dispara un 20%



Yo quiero que baje para meterle más.


----------



## Sinjar (2 Abr 2021)

El otro día ya toco el ultimo ATH. Y hace unas horas ha estado apunto. (al menos en BTC/EUR)


----------



## Sinjar (2 Abr 2021)

Tranquilo que nadie pierde el tiempo contestándote a ti.

Y al ignore. No merezco hablar con un ser de luz que nos entierra a todos con sus multiples sumas de dinero.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Abr 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Pues las LN van viento en popa, yo ya he hecho mis primeras compras a bitrefill a traves de LN
> 
> Estoy en varios grupo de telegram de LN, he instalado mi nodo en casa y tengo abiertos algunos canales
> 
> ...



Paralelamente a la LN, estoy probando la sidechain de Liquid. 
Creo que serán complementarias en el sentido de que podremos usar una u otra para micropagos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (2 Abr 2021)

Tiene pinta que o sube o baja quierodecir que si nosupera ath con fuerza en 1 semana se va hacia bajo


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2021)

Yo he hecho ath en mi cartera en euros, hace una hora.
En rublos sigo perforando el ATH


----------



## Edu.R (2 Abr 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Tiene pinta que o sube o baja quierodecir que si nosupera ath con fuerza en 1 semana se va hacia bajo



Asi llevamos un mes.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Abr 2021)

+637%???? aficionao..... 

yo llevo un 55X

osea 5500%

y me cago en tu cara


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Abr 2021)

Los mineros dejan de vender.....y por lo visto parece hasta que compran y todo si te descuidas.....

teniendo en cuenta que se minan 900BTC al dia.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Abr 2021)

y si la juntamos a esta, parece indicar que va a subir proximamente.....


----------



## Elvensen (3 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Y desde los 3k no has acumulado más?



No.
Tenia muy claro desde el principio, desde antes de meterme, cual era la cantidad de euros que queria meter en bizcochos.
Lo hice durante unos meses, y cuando cumpli el cupo, cerre el grifo.
Podria haber seguido metiendo mas, pero implicaba esforzarme mas en sacar fiat de otros lados, chapuzas, horas extra, etc.
Como no queria esforzarme mas en sacar mas dinero porque ya estaba contento con mi inversion, no he sentido la necesidad de meter mas.
Actualmente cualquiera puede hacer una sencilla cuenta de la vieja para saber el rendimiento que he tenido y la conversion a fiat de la que dispongo.
A dia de hoy, sigo sin sentir la necesidad de acumular mas, por si te lo estas preguntando.
Soy feliz con mi medio bizcocho, y cada dia mas feliz.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Abr 2021)

Tiempo de altcoins.
Lateralismo bitcoiniano habemus


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (3 Abr 2021)

Pasa address BTC anda, que me estás dando penita... pavoneandote por aqui con ese PnL ridículo...


----------



## Red Star (3 Abr 2021)

Lateralidac?? Hace días que no miro la cotización. Avisadme si baja de 5K.


----------



## calaminox (3 Abr 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> No.
> Tenia muy claro desde el principio, desde antes de meterme, cual era la cantidad de euros que queria meter en bizcochos.
> Lo hice durante unos meses, y cuando cumpli el cupo, cerre el grifo.
> Podria haber seguido metiendo mas, pero implicaba esforzarme mas en sacar fiat de otros lados, chapuzas, horas extra, etc.
> ...



Bueno , gracias por tu comentario..en mi caso yo pienso en btc...pero en tiempos del corona...cargue el doble o triple.. pero joder cada vez que me hago fantasias de bajas incentivadas, btc y rubias ex-sovieticas...me suben el sueldo y me ascienden...ya van 3 veces...hold y a esperar una baja incentivada potable..y despuews valorar...mi plan sigue intacto 2022-2023 y valorar...otra cosa que en este mercado alcista ese 20 % que tengo "extra" entre btc y otras haga una parte efectiva y me de un capricho...mi deseo es llegar al siguiente ciclo alcista post-halving con mi grueso intacto...si el altisimo me lo permite.


----------



## CBDC (3 Abr 2021)

Ya tenían cosas turbias de antes, además durante el fork recuerdo (creo que eran ellos) que promovían Bitcoin Cash como si fuera Bitcoin.

La frase "Not your keys, not your Bitcoin" hay que tenerla grabada a fuego. 
Lo siento por los que hayan perdido, pero es algo que siempre se repite. Nunca hay que dejar la custodia a terceros, con las criptos tu eres el responsable.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## AssGaper (3 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Pocos en este foro llegaran a tener 3 BTC jejeje. Si lo consigues enhorabuena!



yo tuve 20 en 2010 despues de tirarme unas semanas minando y haciendo calculos porque me costaba más la luz que lo que valian en aquel entonces y las deseché junto con el monedero que tenía guardados. Ahora sería rico. Puta vida...

En 2013 fustrado, me puse a minar doges, mantengo la wallet y almenos me dan para 12000 amburgesas de 1$


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Abr 2021)

Con lo que han sido estos... y lo bajo que han caído. Recuerdo que hasta Andreas Antonopoulos estuvo trabajando con ellos una temporada. Vaya tela.


----------



## Elvensen (3 Abr 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> yo tuve 20 en 2010 despues de tirarme unas semanas minando y haciendo calculos porque me costaba más la luz que lo que valian en aquel entonces y las deseché junto con el monedero que tenía guardados. Ahora sería rico. Puta vida...
> 
> En 2013 fustrado, me puse a minar doges, mantengo la wallet y almenos me dan para 12000 amburgesas de 1$



Lamento oir eso, pero las decisiones pueden traer consecuencias muy jodidas.


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Abr 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> yo tuve 20 en 2010 despues de tirarme unas semanas minando y haciendo calculos porque me costaba más la luz que lo que valian en aquel entonces y las deseché junto con el monedero que tenía guardados. Ahora sería rico. Puta vida...
> 
> En 2013 fustrado, me puse a minar doges, mantengo la wallet y almenos me dan para 12000 amburgesas de 1$



Si te costaba más la luz lo que tenías que hacer era comprar no minar.

A toro pasao que listos somos, puta vida, quien tuviera un millón de bitcoins...

A ver si sube ya a 200.000


----------



## Beborn (4 Abr 2021)

Tengo la teoría de que la mayoría de los que hayan llegado hasta el día de hoy con una buena suma de BTC desde los comienzos, bien por minado o por comprarlos a precio de risa o lo que fuera, es porque se olvidaron de ellos hasta hace relativamente poco. Y han desempolvado la billetera porque fueron organizados y tenían un backup.

Y no lo tenían en Mt.Gox.


----------



## Red Star (4 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Tengo la teoría de que la mayoría de los que hayan llegado hasta el día de hoy con una buena suma de BTC desde los comienzos, bien por minado o por comprarlos a precio de risa o lo que fuera, es porque se olvidaron de ellos hasta hace relativamente poco. Y han desempolvado la billetera porque fueron organizados y tenían un backup.
> 
> Y no lo tenían en Mt.Gox.



Yo no. Yo tenía fe en que llegarían a valer mucho dinero, desde que los compré. Siempre tuve cuidado de guardarlos bien, tomé todas las precauciones, no me los gasté. Y esperé.

Cuando comprendí cómo funcionaba el tema y que sólo se emitirían 21 millones, hice números y aposté porque, a la larga, valdría al menos 1 millón cada Bitcoin.


----------



## Sinjar (4 Abr 2021)

Aún es pronto para entrar...


----------



## Burbujerofc (4 Abr 2021)

Hola nocoiners:



Habrá que hacerlo en español para que se enteren los palilleros.


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Abr 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Hola nocoiners:
> 
> 
> 
> Habrá que hacerlo en español para que se enteren los palilleros.



El bitcoin no lo puedes alquilar en AIRBNB o usar de piso patera para 20 moronegros.


----------



## mr_nobody (5 Abr 2021)

Ultimamente todo cristo en mi entorno esta pillando algo de BTC, todos con pequenhas contidas de 100, 1000 o 5000 EUR. Incluso me piden si les puedo vender algo de BTC en metalico para no tener que hacer el KYC. Esto va para arriba a saco.


----------



## mr_nobody (5 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Tengo la teoría de que la mayoría de los que hayan llegado hasta el día de hoy con una buena suma de BTC desde los comienzos, bien por minado o por comprarlos a precio de risa o lo que fuera, es porque se olvidaron de ellos hasta hace relativamente poco. Y han desempolvado la billetera porque fueron organizados y tenían un backup.
> 
> Y no lo tenían en Mt.Gox.



Los que han pegado el pelotazo se han tenido que esperar al menos 7 anhos (2010-2017, 2013- 2020, etc), asi que paciencia mai fren


----------



## aventurero artritico (6 Abr 2021)

el btc se ha nutrido de compararlo con la liquidez del sistema fiat que con una maquinita de imprimir papeles se pueden hacer tantos como quieran.......el btc en si no tiene precio si no lo comparas con otra cosa.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Abr 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el btc se ha nutrido de compararlo con la liquidez del sistema fiat que con una maquinita de imprimir papeles se pueden hacer tantos como quieran.......*el btc en si no tiene precio si no lo comparas con otra cosa.*




En la lista de chorradas, esta frase ascendería a los primeros puestos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Abr 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el btc se ha nutrido de compararlo con la liquidez del sistema fiat que con una maquinita de imprimir papeles se pueden hacer tantos como quieran.......el btc en si no tiene precio si no lo comparas con otra cosa.



El Bitcoin ES la referencia.

De hecho, ya se comparan las inflaciones monetarias con la inflación actual del Bitcoin. Y esa inflación es la puta referencia porque no puede ocultarse ni manipularse, se sabe en cada momento.

También he escuchado ya a analistas comparar la volatilidad de las acciones con la volatilidad de Bitcoin.

Antes de lo que pensamos, Bitcoin será referencia monetaria absoluta.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Abr 2021)

Para que os echéis unas risas: 









Dólar digital debe ser tan robusto como bitcoin, según funcionario de la Fed


Durante la MIT Bitcoin Expo 2021, Anders Brownworth habló de los desafíos que enfrentan los investigadores frente a la plataforma del dólar digital.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## Seronoser (6 Abr 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El Bitcoin ES la referencia.
> 
> De hecho, ya se comparan las inflaciones monetarias con la inflación actual del Bitcoin. Y esa inflación es la puta referencia porque no puede ocultarse ni manipularse, se sabe en cada momento.
> 
> ...



Y no os imagináis lo que ocurre en los países con inflación y monedas que se devalúan.
Hoy he hecho 3 veces ATH, en mi cartera en rublos...y eso que BTC no pasa de los 59.000 USD.

En los países fuera del euro/dolar/libra/franco, BTC es la salvación absoluta.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y no os imagináis lo que ocurre en los países con inflación y monedas que se devalúan.
> Hoy he hecho 3 veces ATH, en mi cartera en rublos...y eso que BTC no pasa de los 59.000 USD.
> 
> En los países fuera del euro/dolar/libra/franco, BTC es la salvación absoluta.



Hay por ahí un venezolano en el foro que creo que ahorra en BTC. Aunque por sus circunstancias también movía shitcoins. 

En Twitter veo a mucho argentino también ahorrando en BTC. Pero tal cual. 

En el fondo sigue habiendo 2 mentalidades alrededor de Bitcoin: los inversores y los ahorradores. 

Los primeros son los que se ponen nerviosos.


----------



## Porestar (6 Abr 2021)

El banco pidiéndome datos personales para ver de donde he sacado el dinero para comprar un puñado de satoshis, cuando tengo la nómina ahí y he llegado a tener con ellos 10 veces más € que los invertidos en BTC. No sé si pasar de ellos o qué.


----------



## Mpg80 (7 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El banco pidiéndome datos personales para ver de donde he sacado el dinero para comprar un puñado de satoshis, cuando tengo la nómina ahí y he llegado a tener con ellos 10 veces más € que los invertidos en BTC. No sé si pasar de ellos o qué.



Todos los bancos se han vuelto unos impresentables. Antes nos engañaban pero solo se reían de nosotros de puertas hacia dentro, ahora ya lo hacen a la cara. Pasa olímpicamente de los grandes bancos. Yo lo hice y ahora donde estoy me acompañan en todo y ni abusan ni me van tomando el pelo.


----------



## Porestar (7 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Todos los bancos se han vuelto unos impresentables. Antes nos engañaban pero solo se reían de nosotros de puertas hacia dentro, ahora ya lo hacen a la cara. Pasa olímpicamente de los grandes bancos. Yo lo hice y ahora donde estoy me acompañan en todo y ni abusan ni me van tomando el pelo.



El problema es que por un tiempo necesito esas cuentas, pero no estaría mal abrir otra para estas cosas. Así que no sé si darle la gilipollez que me piden (nómina y renta). Si me dices por privado qué banco utilizas te lo agradezco.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Si me dices por privado qué banco utilizas te lo agradezco.



O por público. 
Yo tengo una cuenta en N26 y ni un problema, incluso creo que voy a domiciliar la nómina en ella, a no ser que encuenter algo mejor, claro.


----------



## Mpg80 (7 Abr 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> O por público.
> Yo tengo una cuenta en N26 y ni un problema, incluso creo que voy a domiciliar la nómina en ella, a no ser que encuenter algo mejor, claro.



Aunque esto sea anonimo, comentario tras comentario vas dejando un rastro. No quiero ser como por ej notrabajo que ya sabemos media vida suya


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Abr 2021)

El problema de hablar de bancos criptofriendlies es que la gente no habla de cantidades.

Yo sé de casos en los que va todo bien... hasta que intentas hacer una transacción relativamente grande y ahí se tuerce todo y dejan de ser "criptofriendly"


----------



## Edu.R (7 Abr 2021)

Se viene la corrección. Va duro.


----------



## Beborn (7 Abr 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se viene la corrección. Va duro.



Esperando a hacer DCA como agua de mayo !!
Tengo mis ordenes preparadas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El problema es que por un tiempo necesito esas cuentas, pero no estaría mal abrir otra para estas cosas. Así que no sé si darle la gilipollez que me piden (nómina y renta). Si me dices por privado qué banco utilizas te lo agradezco.



Yo ya lo estoy haciendo, estoy abriendo cuentas gratuitas, aunque tambien piden esplicaciones vayas a pensar que no, pero si tienes varias puedes diversificar todo, tambien tengo transferwise.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Abr 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se viene la corrección. Va duro.




No es la correcccion, es otra cosa, ya avise hace un par de dias. Acabo de poner velas negras al bitcoin.

Reiros ahora de mis poderes metafisicos.


----------



## Mpg80 (7 Abr 2021)

Os alteráis por nada...


----------



## calaminox (7 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No es la correcccion, es otra cosa, ya avise hace un par de dias. Acabo de poner velas negras al bitcoin.
> 
> Reiros ahora de mis poderes metafisicos.



Cuidado con abrir portales.. Que te se cuela gente del Albaicin si no taconeas bien.. Jojojo


----------



## Porestar (8 Abr 2021)

Últimamente se repite la misma historia entre bitcoin y oro. Cuando uno baja el otro sube. Como si no hubiera impresora de mierda echando humo como para no tener que competir entre ellos.


----------



## pablo147 (9 Abr 2021)

¿Alguna página fiable para invertir en bitcoin? ¿Merece la pena?


----------



## Beborn (9 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> ¿Alguna página fiable para invertir en bitcoin? ¿Merece la pena?



Binance. 0 comisiones si operas en monedas que tengan promocion de 0 comisiones, como por ejemplo ahora mismo BUSD. Pero van cambiando, hace unas semanas tenian EUR y GBP tambien. Las volveran a poner tarde o temprano.

Dejo aquí mi link por si te interesa. No piden nada para registrarte, el KYC es opcional aunque recomendable si vas en serio.

10% descuento en comisiones para ti, 10% para mi. Código: EA59HNYF









Bitcoin Exchange | Cryptocurrency Exchange | Binance


Binance cryptocurrency exchange - We operate the worlds biggest bitcoin exchange and altcoin crypto exchange in the world by volume




www.binance.com





Puedes meter dinero con tarjeta o con transferencia (transferencia 0 comisiones tambien).

Y te recomiendo leer mucho, hay un monton de hilos interesantes en el floro.


----------



## uhnitas (9 Abr 2021)

Muy recomendable la experiencia del nodo de getumbrel.


----------



## Josar (9 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Muy recomendable la experiencia del nodo de getumbrel.



A mi umbrel me dio problemas, desde que instale Mynode va como una seda


----------



## uhnitas (9 Abr 2021)

Josar dijo:


> A mi umbrel me dio problemas, desde que instale Mynode va como una seda



¿Qué problemas tuviste?


----------



## Josar (9 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Qué problemas tuviste?



Básicamente se quedo pillado a las 2 horas de instalarlo, se quedaba colgado en la pagina de carga y no entraba

Con Mynode perfect


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Abr 2021)

Laterales y en máximos, brutal:


----------



## Seronoser (9 Abr 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Laterales y en máximos, brutal:



Está todo lateral en dólares/euros/libras, etc.
Pero en el resto de monedas, no.

Yo hoy he hecho dos veces ATH en mi cartera en rublos.
Y llevo una semana a casi 2 ath por día.


----------



## Porestar (9 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No es la correcccion, es otra cosa, ya avise hace un par de dias. Acabo de poner velas negras al bitcoin.
> 
> Reiros ahora de mis poderes metafisicos.



¿Cuánto le estás sacando a ripple esta vez, cabronazo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Cuánto le estás sacando a ripple esta vez, cabronazo?




La verdad es que nada por que no lo estoy vendiendo, la otra vez era mas facil por que sabias que era pompeo y que habia que vender para luego recomprar, pero esta vez no creo que sea pumpeo asi que lo estoy dejando haber a donde llega que era el plan inicial.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Abr 2021)

Otra vez llamando a la puerta del Ath


----------



## Mpg80 (10 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Otra vez llamando a la puerta del Ath



Espectacular subida


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Muy recomendable la experiencia del nodo de getumbrel.




raspberry pi 3, ya tengo y ni la uso. Le podría dar uso para crear un nodo Btc.

¿El disco duro que usas de cuanta capacidad es?

Me da hasta cosa, que parece que de aquí a unos años pasemos de 1TB de capacidad.

¿Tienes listado de piezas para comprar?


----------



## CuiBono (10 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> raspberry pi 3, ya tengo y ni la uso. Le podría dar uso para crear un nodo Btc.
> 
> ¿El disco duro que usas de cuanta capacidad es?
> 
> ...



En esta página tienes todo el material que necesitas con enlaces a Amazon y el nodo ☂ Umbrel — your personal Bitcoin node.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> En esta página tienes todo el material que necesitas con enlaces a Amazon y el nodo ☂ Umbrel — your personal Bitcoin node.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ahí recomienda hacerlo con Raspberry Pi 4.¿Hay mucha diferencia a hacerlo con Raspi 3? ¿Velocidad de tarjeta red quizás?


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Muy recomendable la experiencia del nodo de getumbrel.



¿Muy poca comisión no? ¿Merece la pena la inversión?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Abr 2021)

Alguien sabe cuando corregira ?.....arrepentido de tirar el dinero en MP, en vez de invertirlo aqui....


----------



## Josar (10 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Muy poca comisión no? ¿Merece la pena la inversión?



La pi4 va muy fluida, no he probado la 3

Tampoco merecía la pena la inversión para los primeros mineros 

Ahora mismo LN no te va dar de comer, en el futuro ya veremos el valor de esos satoshis


----------



## Beborn (10 Abr 2021)

Trafico web a crypto exchanges en Marzo.

Binance petandolo como era de esperar. No tienen ni quien se les acerque.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Abr 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Laterales y en máximos, brutal:



Es que es cierto. Las dos grandes burbujas (2013 y 2017) tienen un total de 2 meses desde que arranca, toca el máximo y corrige. Con estos valores llevamos ya un trimestre y en lateral. No se parecen en nada.

Si "se repite la historia", a finales de 2021 debería venir ese burbujote. Ya veremos. Pero la situación actual no es análoga a la de esos años.


----------



## kit1004 (10 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Muy recomendable la experiencia del nodo de getumbrel.



+1

Muy recomendable, si bitcoin te ha dado mucho es hora de darle algo a bitcoin.

Con un nodo realmente eres parte de bitcoin, consigues, por fin ,ser tu propio banco.


----------



## Pirro (10 Abr 2021)

Para mí que hay una mano invisible presionando a la baja para que esto no se desboque, de ahí este ATH tan plano. A diferencia de en las burbujas anteriores, Bitcoin ya si que es mundialmente conocido y monitoreado por los poderes económicos globales. Una subida muy vertical ya no es sólo una anécdota, tiene impacto político.


----------



## CuiBono (10 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ahí recomienda hacerlo con Raspberry Pi 4.¿Hay mucha diferencia a hacerlo con Raspi 3? ¿Velocidad de tarjeta red quizás?



Más bien será por la RAM la pi4 tiene 2gb de ram. Yo la tengo con la pi4 de 8gb y va como un tiro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhnitas (10 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> raspberry pi 3, ya tengo y ni la uso. Le podría dar uso para crear un nodo Btc.
> 
> ¿El disco duro que usas de cuanta capacidad es?
> 
> ...



Disco SSD de 1 Tera.
A día de hoy la blockchain son unos 360 Gb, así que mínimo una década aguantará cálculo.
Lista de la compra:


----------



## uhnitas (10 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Muy poca comisión no? ¿Merece la pena la inversión?



Si te refieres al 0,41 no es una comisión, es el tanto por ciento de la blockchain sincronizada en ese momento.

Respecto a si merece la pena la inversión, si te refieres a obtener un rendimiento económico, no es el objetivo, pero a mi descargar y validar la cadena de bloques me ha encantado y tengo mucho interés en usar la LN.


----------



## uhnitas (10 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ahí recomienda hacerlo con Raspberry Pi 4.¿Hay mucha diferencia a hacerlo con Raspi 3? ¿Velocidad de tarjeta red quizás?



To compré la raspi 4 4Gb. Seguramente la 3 valga igual.


----------



## uhnitas (10 Abr 2021)

kit1004 dijo:


> +1
> 
> Muy recomendable, si bitcoin te ha dado mucho es hora de darle algo a bitcoin.
> 
> Con un nodo realmente eres parte de bitcoin, consigues, por fin ,ser tu propio banco.



Es justo y exactamente eso, es devolver algo de lo mucho obtenido en varios aspectos. Es hacer mejor la red.
Hodlear bitcoin es usar bitcoin, usar tu nodo y usar la LN también es usar bitcoin.


----------



## Josar (10 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Disco SSD de 1 Tera.
> A día de hoy la blockchain son unos 360 Gb, así que mínimo una década aguantará cálculo.
> Lista de la compra:



Añadiria comprarlo todo por Amazon pagándolo con BTC, recargando con bitrefill


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Si te refieres al 0,41 no es una comisión, es el tanto por ciento de la blockchain sincronizada en ese momento.
> 
> Respecto a si merece la pena la inversión, si te refieres a obtener un rendimiento económico, no es el objetivo, pero a mi descargar y validar la cadena de bloques me ha encantado y tengo mucho interés en usar la LN.



Me referia a la parte de la izquierda.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Disco SSD de 1 Tera.
> A día de hoy la blockchain son unos 360 Gb, así que mínimo una década aguantará cálculo.
> Lista de la compra:



Gracias!


----------



## kit1004 (10 Abr 2021)

Según estos cálculos tener una Raspberry Pi 4 conectada 24x7 cuesta unos *5 euros al año en electricidad * :









▷ ¿Cuál es el consumo de una Raspberry Pi 3/4? - Bugeados


✅ Analizamos cuál es el consumo de una Rasbperry Pi 3/4 para ver cuánto nos cuesta al año tenerla encendida todos los días.




bugeados.com


----------



## mr nobody (10 Abr 2021)

kit1004 dijo:


> Según estos cálculos tener una Raspberry Pi 4 conectada 24x7 cuesta unos *5 euros al año en electricidad * :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y cuanto BTC puedes llegar a ganar si no es mucho preguntar?


----------



## MIP (10 Abr 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Y cuanto BTC puedes llegar a ganar si no es mucho preguntar?



Cero, los nodos no tienen recompensa.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Cero, los nodos no tienen recompensa.



Entiendo que es más por querer apoyar a la red Bitcoin. Pero quitando eso, no llego a entender el beneficio que te puede dar.


----------



## uhnitas (11 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Entiendo que es más por querer apoyar a la red Bitcoin. Pero quitando eso, no llego a entender el beneficio que te puede dar.



¿Cómo sabes realmente que posees bitcoin si no es con tu propio nodo?

¿Aportar a que la red sea más fuerte no te parece un pequeño buen beneficio?

Si alguna vez no estás de acuerdo con una versión nueva, ¿cómo lo vas a manifestar si no es no actualizando tu nodo? 

Aparte, en lo que a todos nos interesa, ya veremos como va la LN y lo que un nodo confiable con el que abrir canales si/cuando se use como medio de pago generalizado puede aportarte.

Esas 4 cosas cuestan 5 pavos anuales de electricidad y un coste de instalación pequeño.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes realmente que posees bitcoin si no es con tu propio nodo?
> 
> ¿Aportar a que la red sea más fuerte no te parece un pequeño buen beneficio?
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Josar (11 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes realmente que posees bitcoin si no es con tu propio nodo?
> 
> ¿Aportar a que la red sea más fuerte no te parece un pequeño buen beneficio?
> 
> ...



La LN va como un tiro yo ya llevo meses utilizándola 

A los amigos ahora en vez de hacerles un bizum, les hago un LN y van pillando sus primeros satoshis sin KYC

Para los novatos hay ya varias carteras sin custodio fáciles de usar para ir recibiendo y embiando pagos por LN

De las que he ido probando recomiendo breez, me parece de las más amigables , sin tener que meterlos en instalación de nodos ni nada para los novatos


----------



## Bimbo (11 Abr 2021)

Por que no hace nada el bitcoin que suba o que baje pero que haga algo


----------



## Porestar (11 Abr 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Por que no hace nada el bitcoin que suba o que baje pero que haga algo



Compra mientras ripples, emoción asegurada.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Abr 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Por que no hace nada el bitcoin que suba o que baje pero que haga algo



Tómate un diazepam. La pandemia nos ha subido a todos la ansiedad mogollón y necesitamos las cosas ya.


----------



## Bimbo (11 Abr 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tómate un diazepam. La pandemia nos ha subido a todos la ansiedad mogollón y necesitamos las cosas ya.



Ya tio me mola el bitcoin porque es droga dura y siempre tengo un plan preparado para que suba o para que baje pero no para que este ahi a la sopa boba. Quiero rock and roll


----------



## Porestar (11 Abr 2021)

Una reserva de valor seria no puede estar dando bandazos. Déjalo así subiendo muy poco a poco cada mes y verás que bien.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (11 Abr 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Ya tio me mola el bitcoin porque es droga dura y siempre tengo un plan preparado para que suba o para que baje pero no para que este ahi a la sopa boba. Quiero rock and roll



Tienes todo un mundo de Altcoins para tener todas las emociones que quieras.


----------



## Ikkyu (11 Abr 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Por que no hace nada el bitcoin que suba o que baje pero que haga algo



Si compras IOTA te da algo entonces


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Abr 2021)

A ver, que acaba de empezar el año como quien dice, lo fuerte se espera a finales.


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Abr 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Tienes todo un mundo de Altcoins para tener todas las emociones que quieras.




La de tradeos que se realizan cada segundo ahora mismo es increíble, lo que me extraña es la gente que solo tradea contra dólar y se olvida de tradear con un par de cualquier alt para acumular la moneda que quieres ir a largo.

Es un mundo de oportunidades.


----------



## Bimbo (11 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> La de tradeos que se realizan cada segundo ahora mismo es increíble, lo que me extraña es la gente que solo tradea contra dólar y se olvida de tradear con un par de cualquier alt para acumular la moneda que quieres ir a largo.
> 
> Es un mundo de oportunidades.



Es lo que hago tradear para acumular moneda, paso de sucios dolares y euros


----------



## The Grasshopper (12 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> La de tradeos que se realizan cada segundo ahora mismo es increíble, lo que me extraña es la gente que solo tradea contra dólar y se olvida de tradear con un par de cualquier alt para acumular la moneda que quieres ir a largo.
> 
> Es un mundo de oportunidades.



mes lo que yo hago. Me he buscado un Exchange que tenga pares de VET y la tradeo contra sha, btc y Ada. Me sirve para conseguir más vet y de paso en protege de las caídas. Hago esto con el 30% de mibolsa de vet.


----------



## Mpg80 (12 Abr 2021)

Subidita guapa de btc


----------



## Donald Draper (12 Abr 2021)

ATH en euros


----------



## Mpg80 (12 Abr 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> ATH en euros



Si, y la escalada sigue.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Abr 2021)

No rompe los 61'5k  . Manteniéndose en máximos sin corregir, yo creo que esto es histórico.


----------



## Mpg80 (12 Abr 2021)

Este año tendremos muchos historicos, habra que comprar acciones de empresas de palomitas a este paso


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Abr 2021)

Tiene pinta de que va a pegar un buen pumpazo en cualquier día de estos y romper el anterior ATH con furia de cerdo.


----------



## _______ (12 Abr 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que va a pegar un buen pumpazo en cualquier día de estos y romper el anterior ATH con furia de cerdo.



Mayo petardado y junio también


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2021)

La plata otra vez a tiro de piedra del BTC.
250.000.000.000 de dólares les separan.

Es inevitable...


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Abr 2021)

Que opinais del comportamiento de estos dos ultimos dias del btc? Subidita a las 9am y despues baja y se queda estable. Las otras coins bajon brutal, no se ven arrastradas por el comportamiento del btc.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Que opinais del comportamiento de estos dos ultimos dias del btc? Subidita a las 9am y despues baja y se queda estable. Las otras coins bajon brutal, no se ven arrastradas por el comportamiento del btc.



Se queda estable para tí, que vives en Euros/dólares/libra/Chf.
Piensa en el 95% del mundo, donde mientras btc se mantiene estable, las monedas locales caen.

Yo he hecho otros 3 ath en mi cartera en rublos, desde ayer, con el BTC "estable"


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se queda estable para tí, que vives en Euros/dólares/libra/Chf.
> Piensa en el 95% del mundo, donde mientras btc se mantiene estable, las monedas locales caen.
> 
> Yo he hecho otros 3 ath en mi cartera en rublos, desde ayer, con el BTC "estable"



Es muy interesante lo que dices porque al final es un escenario que al no vivirlo, no me lo llegue a plantear.

Como sueles operar en tu caso con esa doble volatilidad?


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Abr 2021)

52K€. Madre mia que locura y lo que esta por venir. HOLD!!!!


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Es muy interesante lo que dices porque al final es un escenario que al no vivirlo, no me lo llegue a plantear.
> 
> Como sueles operar en tu caso con esa doble volatilidad?



En el caso de las monedas locales, la volatilidad siempre va hacia abajo.

Para evitarla es sencillo: En cuanto recibo la moneda local, la cambio por otros activos; antes eran dólares, y en algún país donde me era posible, compraba oro. Ahora mismo me lo paso a dolares y btc. 

Te pongo el ejemplo del rublo.
En tan sólo un año, ha perdido un 35% vs el dólar. Aunque hubiera estado estable el bitcoin desde hace un año, que no lo ha estado como sabemos, habría ganado un 35%. Ya si le sumas el crecimiento de btc...

Lo bueno de la universalidad de btc, y por eso los gobiernos están jodidos, es que salvas las variaciones locales de moneda en un minuto.
Este tema en europa, usa, etc, no lo comprendéis, porque no lo vivís.
Pero por eso el btc es un sistema justo sobre todo, para la gente de los países pobres e inflacionarios.


----------



## Porestar (13 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> En el caso de las monedas locales, la volatilidad siempre va hacia abajo.
> 
> Para evitarla es sencillo: En cuanto recibo la moneda local, la cambio por otros activos; antes eran dólares, y en algún país donde me era posible, compraba oro. Ahora mismo me lo paso a dolares y btc.
> 
> ...



¿Y sigues comprando o conservando oro? A mí me está dando tirria ya con la bajada que lleva, es increíble que suba todo y baje eso.


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> En el caso de las monedas locales, la volatilidad siempre va hacia abajo.
> 
> Para evitarla es sencillo: En cuanto recibo la moneda local, la cambio por otros activos; antes eran dólares, y en algún país donde me era posible, compraba oro. Ahora mismo me lo paso a dolares y btc.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, gracias


----------



## Bimbo (13 Abr 2021)

BOOOOM!!


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2021)

Otro máximo conseguido. Vamos a ver donde deja el listón.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Y sigues comprando o conservando oro? A mí me está dando tirria ya con la bajada que lleva, es increíble que suba todo y baje eso.



El oro lo conservo, aunque ya no compro más desde hace unos años.
La plata la venderé en cuanto vuelva a España unos días. De ésta sí quiero desprenderme.


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Abr 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Otro máximo conseguido. Vamos a ver donde deja el listón.



Ahora es cuando la peña vende y baja 800€ de un plumazo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Ahora es cuando la peña vende y baja 800€ de un plumazo.



Peña que dentro de 6 meses se estará dando cabezazos contra la puerta por el tren que han perdido. La historia de siempre con BTC


----------



## Porestar (13 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Peña que dentro de 6 meses se estará dando cabezazos contra la puerta por el tren que han perdido. La historia de siempre con BTC



Y que lo digas.

Yo tengo un 10% de lo invertido en criptos en el exchange para matar el gusanillo, y acabo de vender unos satoshis, pero lo gordo se queda bien guardado, ya no la cago más.


----------



## Porestar (13 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El oro lo conservo, aunque ya no compro más desde hace unos años.
> La plata la venderé en cuanto vuelva a España unos días. De ésta sí quiero desprenderme.



¿Por qué no conviene venderla en Rusia?


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por qué no conviene venderla en Rusia?



La plata? Convendría si la tuviera aquí.
Pero la tengo en España. Una de las claras desventajas de los metales, en un mundo globalizado como el de hoy...


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Peña que dentro de 6 meses se estará dando cabezazos contra la puerta por el tren que han perdido. La historia de siempre con BTC



Totalmente de acuerdo. Esto y el trading es perder satoshis a tutiplen. No sale a cuenta, pero es gente buscando quemar adrenalina unos y otros por no saber. Siempre hold!!!


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (13 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Ahora es cuando la peña vende y baja 800€ de un plumazo.




No se de donde has salido pero se te ve nervioso.

Tranquílizate, compadre. Esto solo es ruido antes de tocar los 100k per cada BTC. Es inevitable.


----------



## gapema (13 Abr 2021)

Puff lleva como una hora sin hacer ath, ¿podríamos decir ya que está en tendencia bajista?


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Abr 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> No se de donde has salido pero se te ve nervioso.
> 
> Tranquílizate, compadre. Esto solo es ruido antes de tocar los 100k per cada BTC. Es inevitable.



Nervioso? Por decir lo que he dicho? Nervioso estaria con una bajada de 15K en 5 minutos.


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Abr 2021)

El Bitcoin cada vez es más estable, baja menos y sube algo pero ya es una súper estable crypto, y eso es muy bueno.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2021)

La plata ya está solo a 190.000.000.000 de dólares.
Y 1 dolar =1 580 sats.


----------



## ertitoagus (13 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> La plata ya está solo a 190.000.000.000 de dólares.
> Y 1 dolar =1 580 sats.



un día menos para el 1$ = 1 Sat


----------



## Pirro (13 Abr 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> un día menos para el 1$ = 1 Sat



Me conformo con una peseta por satoshi.


----------



## Mpg80 (13 Abr 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Me conformo con una peseta por satoshi.



Eso esta mas que superado actualmente.


----------



## Pirro (13 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Eso esta mas que superado actualmente.



Haz los números anda.


----------



## angrymorty (13 Abr 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Haz los números anda.



Falta un x 11,36 s/ 1 dolar =1 580 sats.


----------



## Pirro (13 Abr 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Falta un x 11,36 s/ 1 dolar =1 580 sats.



1 peseta por satoshi implicaría un Bitcoin a 100 millones de pesetas (600.000€). Por ahora ni nos acercamos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Abr 2021)

Por cierto alguien sabe algo del quilombo de las Schnorr signatures??? El código sé que está listo desde hace tiempo pero no veo debates sobre cúando y cómo se va a implementar. Es la pieza clave que le falta al protocolo.


----------



## angrymorty (13 Abr 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> 1 peseta por satoshi implicaría un Bitcoin a 100 millones de pesetas (600.000€). Por ahora ni nos acercamos.



Justo. un x11,36.


----------



## sirpask (13 Abr 2021)

Yo uno de los problemas que veo al BTC si sigue subiendo, es que la gente que se dedica a desarrollarlo y mejorarlo va a estar tan podrida de pasta que van a dejar de currar y de mejorarlo.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo uno de los problemas que veo al BTC si sigue subiendo, es que la gente que se dedica a desarrollarlo y mejorarlo va a estar tan podrida de pasta que van a dejar de currar y de mejorarlo.



Cuanto más dinero tienes, más quieres.
De Primero de Rico


----------



## sirpask (13 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuanto más dinero tienes, más quieres.
> De Primero de Rico



Pero menos quieres trabajar.


----------



## Geldschrank (13 Abr 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo uno de los problemas que veo al BTC si sigue subiendo, es que la gente que se dedica a desarrollarlo y mejorarlo va a estar tan podrida de pasta que van a dejar de currar y de mejorarlo.



Esa gente hace ya años que "trabaja" por amor al arte, por un ideal. Lo hacen por que les gusta y por que creen en ello.


----------



## angrymorty (13 Abr 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo uno de los problemas que veo al BTC si sigue subiendo, es que la gente que se dedica a desarrollarlo y mejorarlo va a estar tan podrida de pasta que van a dejar de currar y de mejorarlo.



Si llegase la paridad satoshi - dolar, yo no remo más; pero no me termina de cuadrar, me cuesta imaginar que "permitan" que cientos de miles (si no, millones) de don nadies puedan convertirse en millonarios sin antes dar una gran parte a las mafias estatistas.

Solo me veo siendo millonario con un dolar tipo marco posgueera mundial en la República de Weimar, o sea, inservible. Parafraseando a Milei, el dolar no tiene piso porque el btc no tiene techo. Sin ánimo de cantamañanear, creo que si llegamos a la paridad será precisamente por la depreciación del dólar (y del fiat sin otro respaldo que la banca central) no solo con respecto al btc.


----------



## Beborn (13 Abr 2021)

Incluso si llegasemos a la paridad 1 satoshi = 1 dollar, eso no ocurrira hasta dentro de bastantes anyos, y lo que hoy compras con $1 no lo comprarias con ese mismo dolar dentro de, pongamos, 10 anyos.

O dicho de otra forma, dentro de 10 anyos vas a necesitar muchisimos mas satoshis de los que hoy te parecen.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2021)

@calopez habrá que empezar a pensar en un nuevo hilo de BTC...este ya tiene 701 páginas...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Abr 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo uno de los problemas que veo al BTC si sigue subiendo, es que la gente que se dedica a desarrollarlo y mejorarlo va a estar tan podrida de pasta que van a dejar de currar y de mejorarlo.



Puede venir gente nueva que quiera que la cosa siga creciendo. Como una gran empresa, que pasa de padres a hijos. Todo está por ver. 

Ahora mismo 0.01$ son unos 150 satoshis. Un Satoshi sigue sin valer nada. Teóricamente sigue teniendo margen de crecimiento, pero tampoco os toquéis mucho.

1 mBTC son unos 6$ y un 1microBTC (100 satoshis) no llega al céntimo.


----------



## mr_nobody (13 Abr 2021)

No hase falta disir nada mas


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Abr 2021)

63.500 $ !



Seronoser dijo:


> @calopez habrá que empezar a pensar en un nuevo hilo de BTC...este ya tiene 701 páginas...



Me parece bien, porque entramos en una nueva era y una nueva dinámica con los inversores institucionales, me ha parecido leer hoy que la revista TIME también se ha puesto a comprar BTC como parte de sus activos. Podríamos entre todos pensar el título del nuevo jilo, que el TO THE MOON ya está muy gastado, hay que pensar algo más original.

Sobre los devs de Bitcoin, sí, muchos estarán forrados ya, pero no es bueno estar todo el día ocioso, seguro que muchos pasan del dinero y se dedican en cuerpo y alma a ese proyecto que tanto les ha dado. Además, cuanto más mejoren el protocolo más aumentará su precio, tienen ahí un fuerte incentivo para no dejar de picar código.


----------



## vacutator (13 Abr 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo uno de los problemas que veo al BTC si sigue subiendo, es que la gente que se dedica a desarrollarlo y mejorarlo va a estar tan podrida de pasta que van a dejar de currar y de mejorarlo.



Si tienes 10 BTC, con el tiempo no estará más podrido de pasta porque siempre tendrás 10 BTC. 

Compararlo con el Dolar es un error, es sólo una ilusión, es como si comparas tus ahorros de 10.000 Euros con el Bolívar y verás como tus 10.000 cada vez corresponden a más Bolívares 


Lo que hay que hacer es comprar Altcoins que suban más que el BTC para poder tener más BTC.

Al Dolar ni p** caso que es dinero malo y cada vez imprimen más y tus BTC no los deberías cambiar nunca por dinero malo.


----------



## debolsadevalores (14 Abr 2021)

sigue siendo el Bitcoin rentable o caerá por lo que veo en noticias de inversión seguirá subiendo


----------



## orbeo (14 Abr 2021)

debolsadevalores dijo:


> sigue siendo el Bitcoin rentable o caerá por lo que veo en noticias de inversión seguirá subiendo



.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Abr 2021)

65k


----------



## Beborn (14 Abr 2021)

Puede que la salida a bolsa de Coinbase hoy, marque el pistoletazo del comienzo de la correccion?

Las bolsas estan en maximos se mire como se mire y hay demasiada autocomplacencia en los mercados.

Ojo, yo considero las correcciones sanas. No se pude estar en subidas verticales indefinidamente.

Ya veremos...


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Si tienes 10 BTC, con el tiempo no estará más podrido de pasta porque siempre tendrás 10 BTC.
> 
> Compararlo con el Dolar es un error, es sólo una ilusión, es como si comparas tus ahorros de 10.000 Euros con el Bolívar y verás como tus 10.000 cada vez corresponden a más Bolívares
> 
> ...



Sí y no.
Yo por ejemplo comparo el euro con el rublo, porque ingreso en euros, pero cobro y vivo en rublos. Y lo comparo con el peso dominicano, o el balboa panameño, porque tengo cosas que me rentan allá.

Así que con el BTC pasará igual.
El dólar no va a desaparecer (el euro no lo tengo tan claro), por lo que es lícito comparar con el dolar, como moneda refugio mundial.

Mañana el que quiera se podrá gastar 20.000 satoshis en comprarse un coche que cueste 20.000 dólares, por hacerlo facil.
El dinero malo como tú le llamas, no va a desaparecer. Tal vez se tenga que transformar, pero desaparecer no lo verán tus ojos.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Puede que la salida a bolsa de Coinbase hoy, marque el pistoletazo del comienzo de la correccion?
> 
> Las bolsas estan en maximos se mire como se mire y hay demasiada autocomplacencia en los mercados.
> 
> ...



Si la impresión de dinero es vertical, las bolsas seguirán subiendo verticalmente.

La inflación se traslada a las acciones, al comprar las mismas empresas sus propias acciones con ese dinero que se les presta al 0% de interés. Es algo bastante evidente en el caso norteamericano.


----------



## Gusman (14 Abr 2021)

pues yo los que conozco y mas pasta tienen o viene de herencia o ha sido especulando. Trabajando ni uno se ha hecho rico, mas bien al contrario. Trabajar te empobrece en un mundo especulativo por el coste de oportunidad que supone no dedicarle tiempo a tus inversiones.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Puede que la salida a bolsa de Coinbase hoy, marque el pistoletazo del comienzo de la correccion?
> 
> Las bolsas estan en maximos se mire como se mire y hay demasiada autocomplacencia en los mercados.
> 
> ...



Corrección? Subidas verticales? Nos hemos tirado un puto mes entero laterales, ahora toca subir. Hágase.


----------



## uhnitas (14 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Puede que la salida a bolsa de Coinbase hoy, marque el pistoletazo del comienzo de la correccion?
> 
> Las bolsas estan en maximos se mire como se mire y hay demasiada autocomplacencia en los mercados.
> 
> ...



Escala logarítmica maifren.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Abr 2021)

Los especuladores que vendieron a 50K están otra vez haciendo el ridículo.

Sí, puede volver a darse una bonita corrección del 30% en una semana. Es cierto. Pero si vuelve a pasar lo que pasó tras el verano pasado, más de uno quedará de nuevo retratado intentando ser el Lobo de Coinbase y recomprando BTC más caro.

Ya lo han prohibido en... ¿China, India, Nigeria...? ¿Dónde más falta?
¡Ah, sí! Que el gordo del BIS sale diciendo cuatro chorradas metiendo miedo a los subnormales y los nocoiners salen de la cueva pensando que Bitcoin ya no funciona, que se la han cargado...

Luego vemos una notica así y no le dan importancia, pero sabemos que es la realidad :









"You'd have to shut down the Internet" to ban Bitcoin, says SEC’s Hester Peirce


"It would be a foolish thing for the government to try to" ban Bitcoin, argued "Crypto Mom" Hester Peirce.




cryptoslate.com





Luego están los madmaxistas que piensan que sus ingentes cantidades de oro están seguras en ese escenario apocalíptico, y que Bitcoin se vería en la mierda, siendo inservible.
Discúlpenme, conforeros, pero en tal situación vuestro oro escondido en a saber dónde y el de los bancos centrales se verá igual o más comprometido que los bitcoñitos.
Cuando vengan a confiscar vuestras monedas y lingotes ya podéis tener el culo con prolapso porque no os vais a salvar.

En fin, otro día más. Bitcoin demuestra que es seguro y muchos dormimos más tranquilos.


----------



## kit1004 (15 Abr 2021)

Cartera Hardware *Ledger Nano con un 20% de descuento!!*

Entra en la web de Ledger:









Ledger - Home of the first and only certified Hardware wallets


Ledger offers certified crypto asset hardware wallets bringing optimal protection level to your bitcoins, ethereums, XRP and more - without sacrificing usability or control.




shop.ledger.com





Añade la cartera al carro de la compra y en el momento del pago utiliza el siguiente código de descuento:

FRIEND-JGBSW7N


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Abr 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe algo del quilombo de las Schnorr signatures??? El código sé que está listo desde hace tiempo pero no veo debates sobre cúando y cómo se va a implementar. Es la pieza clave que le falta al protocolo.



Dicen que en cosa de 6 meses podría estar ya activado todo el tema:


----------



## Porestar (16 Abr 2021)

Doge 7º adelantando a PolkaDOT . La gente mete el dinero en cualquier cosa. Al menos el oro ha marcado máximo desde febrero. ¿Pero no va a haber ningún día que no suban uno a costa del otro? Empiezo a pensar que si no fuera por los putos vales por oro sin respaldo que compra tantísima gente, en lugar de físico, el bitcoin estaría también disparado.


----------



## mr_nobody (16 Abr 2021)

Echenique tiene 4,515 bitcoins + 27,90 litecoins por valor de 1,37€.    Menudo crack, de este tenemos que aprender al hacer la declaracion de la renta






PODEMOS - Pablo Echenique


Portal de transparencia del partido político Podemos



transparencia.podemos.info


----------



## Donald Draper (16 Abr 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Echenique tiene 4,515 bitcoins + 27,90 litecoins por valor de 1,37€.    Menudo crack, de este tenemos que aprender al hacer la declaracion de la renta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si y una hipoteca de 83,4E. Qué puto genio.


----------



## Porestar (16 Abr 2021)

Hijo de la gran puta el robot de mierda


----------



## Mpg80 (16 Abr 2021)

Increible


----------



## Edu.R (16 Abr 2021)

En 2011 alomejor si valia eso.


----------



## orbeo (16 Abr 2021)

Pero que cojones de declaración de mierda es eso?


----------



## Polonia Viva (16 Abr 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Echenique tiene 4,515 bitcoins + 27,90 litecoins por valor de 1,37€.    Menudo crack, de este tenemos que aprender al hacer la declaracion de la renta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. No los tiene.









Echenique perdió 3600 euros en la quiebra de MT.Gox


El Secretario de Organización de Podemos en España tiene 7,552 bitcoins “atrapados” a la espera de que prospere la demanda contra MT.Gox.




es.cointelegraph.com





Not your keys, not your bitcoin


----------



## Seronoser (16 Abr 2021)

Y tras banear al BTC y las criptos en general, para tratar de evitar que los turcos escapen de la inflación y la devaluación...
la lira turca sigue desplomándose hoy, un 1% con el dólar y euro 

Erdogan representa lo más rancio de la política dictatorial. Un musulmán dictador, que sabe 0 sobre economía, y a quienes saben, se los cepilla. Espero ver cómo se despeña Turquía por el desfiladero.
Voy sacando el vodka y el caviar negro.

Un bonito gráfico del cambio dolar/ lira en la última década.
En 2011: 1 dolar-----> 2,20 liras
En 2021: 1 dolar-----> 8,07 liras


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y tras banear al BTC y las criptos en general, para tratar de evitar que los turcos escapen de la inflación y la devaluación...
> la lira turca sigue desplomándose hoy, un 1% con el dólar y euro
> 
> Erdogan representa lo más rancio de la política dictatorial. Un musulmán dictador, que sabe 0 sobre economía, y a quienes saben, se los cepilla. Espero ver cómo se despeña Turquía por el desfiladero.
> ...



A ese lo van a acabar liquidando su propio pueblo, no va ni a hacer falta un golpe de estado. Con esas medidas que está tomando su fin está cada día más cerca.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A ese lo van a acabar liquidando su propio pueblo, no va ni a hacer falta un golpe de estado. Con esas medidas que está tomando su fin está cada día más cerca.



La última vez se lo quisieron cargar los amerikanski con el intento de golpe de estado en el 2016, pero Putin se apiadó de él, y le salvó el culo.
Ahora ya no va a volver a hacerlo.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> La última vez se lo quisieron cargar los amerikanski con el intento de golpe de estado en el 2016, pero Putin se apiadó de él, y le salvó el culo.
> Ahora ya no va a volver a hacerlo.



Algo le sacaría el ruso, ese tío juega en un alambre, no se puede pretender volver a ser el imperio otomano a costa de degradar la moneda, eso le va a costar caro.


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y tras banear al BTC y las criptos en general, para tratar de evitar que los turcos escapen de la inflación y la devaluación...
> la lira turca sigue desplomándose hoy, un 1% con el dólar y euro
> 
> Erdogan representa lo más rancio de la política dictatorial. Un musulmán dictador, que sabe 0 sobre economía, y a quienes saben, se los cepilla. Espero ver cómo se despeña Turquía por el desfiladero.
> ...



Estuve en Estambul hace 2 semanas escasas, justo después de la devaluación del 14% de la lira turca en un día. Me llamó la atención lo baratísimo que era todo lo local y la comida.
- Cafés de Starbucks sobre 1€ (sus precios en occidente rondan los 5€)
- Helado Magnum 0,70€
- Marcas turcas de ropa de calidad (LC Waikiki, Defacto...) baratísimas. Me compré 2 pares de zapatillas por 3€ cada una y unos pantalones por 8€.
- La habitación de hotel con cama de matrimonio, TV, etc me costó 14€/noche. Si ya te vas a cadenas tipo Holiday Inn/Mercure te cuesta 40€/noche, que sigue siendo barato. Esto probablemente también esté afectado por la situación actual, pero bueno.
- La web/app para comida a domicilio allí es Yemeksepeti.com. El pedido mínimo para que te lleven la comida a domicilio es como 1€ en los sitios, podéis comprobarlo. Fui con un amigo y pedíamos comida de ponernos hasta el culo en sitios buenos por 4-5€ cada uno.
- En un mercadillo me compré 3 magnets de estos para poner en el frigo de estos grandotes con relieve por 0,33€ cada uno.
- 45 minutos de trayecto en taxi por ciudad por unos 8€

Como dato curioso, vimos bastantes casas de cambio en las que se podía comprar y vender criptomonedas.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Estuve en Estambul hace 2 semanas escasas, justo después de la devaluación del 14% de la lira turca en un día. Me llamó la atención lo baratísimo que era todo lo local y la comida.
> - Cafés de Starbucks sobre 1€ (sus precios en occidente rondan los 5€)
> - Helado Magnum 0,70€
> - Marcas turcas de ropa de calidad (LC Waikiki, Defacto...) baratísimas. Me compré 2 pares de zapatillas por 3€ cada una y unos pantalones por 8€.
> ...



Moscú es más barato aún


----------



## bladu (17 Abr 2021)

Buenas cracks, 

Quisiera empezar a formarme / saber como funciona en esto del bItcoin, y las diferentes cryptos. 
Creo estar en el hilo correcto , porque no he visto ninguno con el titulo "Bitcoin para novatos", pero obviamente no me voy a leer las 704 paginas. ¿Alguien me puede hacer un resumen en forma de links para dar los primeros pasos?

Muchas gracias


----------



## calaminox (17 Abr 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas cracks,
> 
> Quisiera empezar a formarme / saber como funciona en esto del bItcoin, y las diferentes cryptos.
> Creo estar en el hilo correcto , porque no he visto ninguno con el titulo "Bitcoin para novatos", pero obviamente no me voy a leer las 704 paginas. ¿Alguien me puede hacer un resumen en forma de links para dar los primeros pasos?
> ...



Vete a la página de Bit2me... Academy


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Abr 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas cracks,
> 
> Quisiera empezar a formarme / saber como funciona en esto del bItcoin, y las diferentes cryptos.
> Creo estar en el hilo correcto , porque no he visto ninguno con el titulo "Bitcoin para novatos", pero obviamente no me voy a leer las 704 paginas. ¿Alguien me puede hacer un resumen en forma de links para dar los primeros pasos?
> ...






bitcoin para novatos - Buscar con Google


----------



## nicoburza (18 Abr 2021)

Bueno qué está pasando?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Abr 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Bueno qué está pasando?




Una correccion sana te dirian algunos por aqui, pero la esplicacion es mucho mas sencilla, mis poderes magicos han conseguido destruir al bitcoin.






Acabo de poner velas negras al bitcoin.


Siempre he tenido ciertos poderes exotericos y capacidades metafisicas que no creeriais. Solo hay que ver mi nick, notrabajo, quien trabaja ahora en España ????, con mi nick incluso consegui mediante la metafisica parar todo el trabajo mundial el año pasado. Pues bien tras llevarme unos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mpg80 (18 Abr 2021)

A comprar, que la semana que viene otra vez parriba!


----------



## gapema (18 Abr 2021)

Para mi es preocupante el parón de la mineria. Probablemente solo ruido estadistico pero es para estar atento.

El precio me la suda. Lo bueno de que suba, es reirse de los nocoiners culoenllamables, pero cuanto más bajo, más satoshis por € para los que tenemos al menos medio cerebro, asi que mejor


----------



## calaminox (18 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una correccion sana te dirian algunos por aqui, pero la esplicacion es mucho mas sencilla, mis poderes magicos han conseguido destruir al bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidado pues.. Que en el Albaicin te tienen fichado


----------



## landlady (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## calamatron (18 Abr 2021)

Hay teneis a btc descentralizado jajajaja.
Esto a iota ni le pasa ni le pasara,q poco le queda al reinado de btc


----------



## uhnitas (18 Abr 2021)

calamatron dijo:


> Hay teneis a btc descentralizado jajajaja.
> Esto a iota ni le pasa ni le pasara,q poco le queda al reinado de btc



Ni la primera palabra eres capaz de escribir bien.


----------



## Beborn (18 Abr 2021)

BTFD.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2021)

Van todas en rojo, veremos donde para. Quizás esta sea la corrección que tenía que venir, o quizás solo sea un ajuste.

Si no baja de 50K, no lo vería demasiado grave.


----------



## calaminox (18 Abr 2021)

yo en 53000 pille mi dca...lo suelo hacer el d´ñia 21 o 22..pero lo he adelantado...a ver si acerté o no..


----------



## orbeo (18 Abr 2021)

Ya falta poco. Dentro de nada hay nuevo wallet y migración.


----------



## Le Truhan (18 Abr 2021)

Muy buenas noticias para comprar


----------



## Edu.R (18 Abr 2021)

Yo me preocuparía mucho si bajase de 35k que es donde compraron empresas fuertes. Hasta 50k lo vería normal y por debajo de 40k sería muy llamativo.

Un 30% es una corrección que no se sale de lo "entendible". Más allá podríamos hablar de una buena petada.


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Abr 2021)

el tema es que esto de btc funciona algo diferente de una acción si no tengo mal entendido..... porque no hay empapelada como tal.......a ver este soporte de 49k si aguanta.

el tema está es que lo rentable es comprar cuando cae, porque si compras cuando sube te quedas con cara de idiota de haber comprado caro.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (18 Abr 2021)

He metido 5k mas buena rebaja


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Abr 2021)

Los especuladores haciendo nuevamente el ridículo.

Os recomiendo la película un tanto cursi de Silk Road.
Ahí mismo se ve la volatilidad de 2013 cuando intenta vender por dólares y de una cantidad de 200000 dólares pasa a 30000 en un día.

Hace escasos 8 años era una cosa de frikis.
Ahora ya está medio mundo especulando.
Luego llega la adopción general.

Cada uno sabrá lo que hace, pero en nada tendremos las CBDCs y un dinero programable con el que van a saber hasta qué papel del culo compráis. Es más, os dirán cuándo y dónde comprarlo.

Si morimos remando, al menos que sea hacia donde querramos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Abr 2021)

El dip no será muy profundo ni creo que dure mucho. Lo ocurrido se debe a un cúmulo de 3 circunstancias explicadas aquí:


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Los especuladores haciendo nuevamente el ridículo.
> 
> Os recomiendo la película un tanto cursi de Silk Road.
> Ahí mismo se ve la volatilidad de 2013 cuando intenta vender por dólares y de una cantidad de 200000 dólares pasa a 30000 en un día.
> ...



Un hombre puede hacer lo que desea, pero no es libre de escoger sus deseos. Schopenhauer


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El dip no será muy profundo ni creo que dure mucho. Lo ocurrido se debe a un cúmulo de 3 circunstancias explicadas aquí:



Pues, si no me equivoco, la grafica a un dia ha roto la tendencia alcista que seguia desde hace meses.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Abr 2021)

el NUPL ha hablado.

se viene correcion


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues, si no me equivoco, la grafica a un dia ha roto la tendencia alcista que seguia desde hace meses.



Perdon, queria decir la grafica en semanal


----------



## The Grasshopper (19 Abr 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pues, si no me equivoco, la grafica a un dia ha roto la tendencia alcista que seguia desde hace meses.



Aquí lo mencionan


----------



## uhnitas (19 Abr 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Aquí lo mencionan



Dios que mentes preclaras! O sea que va a bajar a menos que suba, ¿no?


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Abr 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Dios que mentes preclaras! O sea que va a bajar a menos que suba, ¿no?



No necesariamente. Igual puede deambular unas semanas entre 50-60k. Si hubiera seguido la tendencia esta semana nos habria lanzado btc a 65-70k, es decir a unos 10-15k mas.

La tendencia mensual aun sigue


----------



## Porestar (19 Abr 2021)

Está quedando un día precioso, bajando BTC y oro. Es un zombie poderoso el fiat.


----------



## gapema (20 Abr 2021)

No reirse de los gurús del analisis técnico, que aciertan un 50% de las veces


----------



## Edu.R (20 Abr 2021)

gapema dijo:


> No reirse de los gurús del analisis técnico, que aciertan un 50% de las veces



Si, siempre dicen que sube. Y solo hay dos opciones


----------



## Beborn (20 Abr 2021)

Otro pez gordo que se suma a permitir pagos en BTC y a hodlear los bitcoins.
Esto es bastante interesante porque muchas empresas podran pagar la renta de sus oficinas a WeWork en BTC (y algunas otras criptos).









WeWork aceptará pagos con criptomonedas y las conservará en su balance


WeWork está lista para permitir pagos cripto de sus arrendatarios con planes de mantener las criptomonedas en su balance corporativo




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## ertitoagus (21 Abr 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, siempre dicen que sube. Y solo hay dos opciones



bueno realmente son 3, subir, bajar o no hacer nada


----------



## orbeo (21 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Otro pez gordo que se suma a permitir pagos en BTC y a hodlear los bitcoins.
> Esto es bastante interesante porque muchas empresas podran pagar la renta de sus oficinas a WeWork en BTC (y algunas otras criptos).
> 
> 
> ...



WeWork no había quebrado?


----------



## Beborn (21 Abr 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> WeWork no había quebrado?



Se trunco su salida a bolsa y el valor de sus activos fue auditado y tremendamente ajustado a la baja, pero tanto como petar, aun no.


----------



## barborico (21 Abr 2021)

Como acumular como un señor:


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (22 Abr 2021)

el ether esta disparado. Creo que hay que recargar, no veo razon para que el bitcoin no empiece a subir en breve


----------



## Pajirri (22 Abr 2021)

45,600€ un dia nublao.

espero mejore.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (22 Abr 2021)

Bueno, pues ha llegado el día: me acaba de llamar mi madre para decirme que las CHIPTOMONEDAS son una estafa piramidal. Que le "ha salido" un artículo hablando del tema. Cuidado.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Bueno, pues ha llegado el día: me acaba de llamar mi madre para decirme que las CHIPTOMONEDAS son una estafa piramidal. Que le "ha salido" un artículo hablando del tema. Cuidado.



Cuidado pues


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Abr 2021)

Bitcoin directo a los 35000 ????


----------



## Porestar (22 Abr 2021)

Qué cagada no haber vendido más en máximos.


----------



## CBDC (22 Abr 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Bueno, pues ha llegado el día: me acaba de llamar mi madre para decirme que las CHIPTOMONEDAS son una estafa piramidal. Que le "ha salido" un artículo hablando del tema. Cuidado.



Ahora se entiende la caída.


----------



## Pajirri (22 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bitcoin directo a los 35000 ????



x ahí he leído que caerá hasta los 20 mil.

des luego es una ruleta... suerte los que vendieron en 50.


----------



## Polonia Viva (22 Abr 2021)

El Bitcoin es un activo muy muy volátil, estas cosas (y mucho peores) siempre han ocurrido. Y ya lo sabíamos, o deberíamos.

Paciencia y HODL.


----------



## ENRABATOR (22 Abr 2021)

Lo de hoy es por el presidente Bidet y su mencion de doblar los impuestos por plusvalias


----------



## Seronoser (22 Abr 2021)

Terrible el Bitcoin.
Dramática caída.
Lloronas histéricas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Abr 2021)

Os avise hace unos dias de que iba a undir al bitcoin con mis poderes y muchos no me hicisteis caso, ahora ya es demasiado tarde.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Abr 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo me preocuparía mucho si bajase de 35k que es donde compraron empresas fuertes. Hasta 50k lo vería normal y por debajo de 40k sería muy llamativo.
> 
> Un 30% es una corrección que no se sale de lo "entendible". Más allá podríamos hablar de una buena petada.



Me autocito.


----------



## Beborn (23 Abr 2021)

Pero aún hay gente que no le entra en la cabeza que hemos iniciado corrección. Empezó hace varios días, y se va a tirar bastantes más.

En fin, no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.

Y ojo que a largo seguimos alcistas, por supuesto. Esto solo es un bache en el camino.


----------



## calaminox (23 Abr 2021)

Se re


Beborn dijo:


> Pero aún hay gente que no le entra en la cabeza que hemos iniciado corrección. Empezó hace varios días, y se va a tirar bastantes más.
> 
> En fin, no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.
> 
> Y ojo que a largo seguimos alcistas, por supuesto. Esto solo es un bache en el camino.



Se repite 2013 parece..a ver que pasa


----------



## calaminox (23 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Os avise hace unos dias de que iba a undir al bitcoin con mis poderes y muchos no me hicisteis caso, ahora ya es demasiado tarde.



En el Albaicin te esperan por abrir portales con velas negras.. Aprende a taconear.. Jojo


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (23 Abr 2021)

las gentes se ponen nerviosas... yo no sé a qué han venido


----------



## nicoburza (23 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Pero aún hay gente que no le entra en la cabeza que hemos iniciado corrección. Empezó hace varios días, y se va a tirar bastantes más.
> 
> En fin, no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.
> 
> Y ojo que a largo seguimos alcistas, por supuesto. Esto solo es un bache en el camino.



Objetivo? 48? 43? o los 38 donde ingresó Tesla?? (si es que no vendió ya a 60)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Abr 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> En el Albaicin te esperan por abrir portales con velas negras.. Aprende a taconear.. Jojo



Alli una bruja me ayudo a desarroyar mis poderes.

Ahora he llegado a tal nivel que soy capaz de undir a bitcoin, muchos se mofaban cuando abri hace pocos dias mi hilo de que le habia puesto velas negras al bitcoin, hoy aprenderan que hay cosas que no entienden.


----------



## Vaross (23 Abr 2021)

Vaya petardazo a la baja acaba de suceder


----------



## hotice (23 Abr 2021)

Bueno, por primera vez escribo: si cae a los 30.000 compro Btc. Nunca lo he hecho, os leo desde el pico del 2017 y ya entonces vaticiné la fuerte corrección que hubo, pero dudaba de que volviera a subir, y en 3 años lo hizo a los 20.000 y luego triplicarse...

Sigo pensando que es una loteria y que la pasta que meta la puedo perder. Pero si el riesgo es el 30% y la relación de ganancias puede ser de 5 a 1 merece la pena


----------



## Sk666 (23 Abr 2021)

Es por las liquididaciones y este domingo habrá más, osea que probablemente la semana que viene estará en su punto más bajo de ahí subirá como un cohete probablemente intentará a los 80k en verano


----------



## Pajirri (23 Abr 2021)

aguanten !!


----------



## ENRABATOR (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (23 Abr 2021)

Mis niños, os dejo un poco de opio por aqui:


----------



## veismuler (23 Abr 2021)

La corrección típica del 25-30% desde máximos y?
Y entonces cuando venga la gran corrección del 70% desde máximos históricos?. Y aún así sigue siendo el activo mejor..
Veo muy bien recargar en las bajadas que para eso están...


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 Abr 2021)

El que esté acojonado con estos movimientos es que no está hecho para este mundillo y debe alejarse de él, y no pasa nada. Primero va la salud mental y luego el dinero.


----------



## Furillo (23 Abr 2021)

Pues yo anoche dejé 2 órdenes de compra y me fui a dormir tan tranquilo.

Qué gusto da el olor a satoshis nuevecitos por la mañana.


----------



## Porestar (23 Abr 2021)

Menuda mierda de hilo llorón está quedando, vamos a aportar algo:

CEO Of Turkish Exchange Thodex Flees Country, Leaves User Funds Irretrievable | Nasdaq 

El dueño de un exchange turco ha huido del país con todo.


----------



## Llorón (23 Abr 2021)

Y esas caras largas? Yo con estas rebajas voy a meterle más pasta para comprarme el lambo de los findes en unos meses.

Lo que no puede ser es que suba tanto en tan poco tiempo, el bitcoin nos ha mal acostumbrado.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Abr 2021)

Me encanta leer el retraso que lleva en general España, en cuanto a criptos.
Estos son los comentarios respecto a la noticia del Exchange turco, cuyo director se ha llevado consigo las criptos depositadas en el exchange.

Éste, queridos amigos, es el nivel:


----------



## Furillo (23 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me encanta leer el retraso que lleva en general España, en cuanto a criptos.
> Estos son los comentarios respecto a la noticia del Exchange turco, cuyo director se ha llevado consigo las criptos depositadas en el exchange.
> 
> Éste, queridos amigos, es el nivel:
> ...



Aquí queda retratada la cultura financiera de nuestro país...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Menuda mierda de hilo llorón está quedando, vamos a aportar algo:
> 
> CEO Of Turkish Exchange Thodex Flees Country, Leaves User Funds Irretrievable | Nasdaq
> 
> El dueño de un exchange turco ha huido del país con todo.



El puto amo. Not your keys, not your bitcoins


----------



## Mpg80 (23 Abr 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Es por las liquididaciones y este domingo habrá más, osea que probablemente la semana que viene estará en su punto más bajo de ahí subirá como un cohete probablemente intentará a los 80k en verano



Como se puede saber cuando hay liquidaciones? Es un dato muy interesante para pronosticar el futuro y volverse un visionario como notrabajo


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Como se puede saber cuando hay liquidaciones? Es un dato muy interesante para pronosticar el futuro y volverse un visionario como notrabajo



Yo te doy mi opinión sobre lo de pronosticar.

El mercado a corto plazo siempre, siempre, siempre se comporta de manera irracional, por lo que intentar hacer un pronóstico con liquidaciones, análisis técnico, etc es intentar usar un método racional para intentar predecir algo irracional. Por eso yo no creo en el análisis técnico, y lo que haga el precio a corto plazo me importa entre poco y nada.

Probablemente no es la respuesta que esperabas, pero bueno


----------



## Sk666 (23 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Como se puede saber cuando hay liquidaciones? Es un dato muy interesante para pronosticar el futuro y volverse un visionario como notrabajo



Trimestralmente Boston (y le toca este domingo) liquida el último domingo del mes, los días 25 de cada mes si no es antes se liquidan varios monstruos también. Si ha estado intentado romper los 60 y no puede lo normal es que pegue un bajón considerable, en un mercado alcista como el actual, bajará para subir con mucha fuerza, por supuesto esto es una opinión. Una vez se recupere por encima de los 50k debería pegar subidas muy muy grandes.










Futures Archives


Charts on Bitcoin and Ethereum futures markets. Includes Bakkt, CME volume and open interest, and volume data from Huobi, Binance and BitMEX.




www.theblockcrypto.com













JPMorgan warns of bitcoin weakness as futures get liquidated


In those three previous instances, the overall flow impulse was strong enough to allow Bitcoin to quickly break out above the key thresholds, yielding further buildups in position by momentum traders, JPMorgan noted.




economictimes.indiatimes.com





edito.-post


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Menuda mierda de hilo llorón está quedando, vamos a aportar algo:
> 
> CEO Of Turkish Exchange Thodex Flees Country, Leaves User Funds Irretrievable | Nasdaq
> 
> El dueño de un exchange turco ha huido del país con todo.



Este si que es listo no como nosotros.


----------



## louis.gara (23 Abr 2021)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Bueno, pues ha llegado el día: me acaba de llamar mi madre para decirme que las CHIPTOMONEDAS son una estafa piramidal. Que le "ha salido" un artículo hablando del tema. Cuidado.



Tu madre es Charo Montero?? Igual se refería a las cristomonedas..


----------



## MorosBancario (23 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Como se puede saber cuando hay liquidaciones? Es un dato muy interesante para pronosticar el futuro y volverse un visionario como notrabajo



Bitcoin Liquidations-Bitcoin Liquidations Chart-Bitcoin liquidations live-bitmex rekt-Bybt


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (23 Abr 2021)

Este es el opio de primera calidad que necesito para pasar el finde sin colgarme de un avellano:


----------



## Edu.R (23 Abr 2021)

Es mejor no sufrir. Los designios del BTC son inexpugnables.

Ya vuelve a los 50k.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (23 Abr 2021)

Los que habeis vendido en 47 comprad en 51 para mañana vender en 48


----------



## Beborn (23 Abr 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Los que habeis vendido en 47 comprad en 51 para mañana vender en 48



Calla no les des ideas


----------



## The Grasshopper (23 Abr 2021)

Un artículo muy bueno -y alcista- sobre esta reciente caída. Estamos llegando al fondo.

me ha gustado el análisis de la toma de beneficios y la acumulación o venta que hacen los mineros. Usa el método de on-chain análisis. Estos mineros de btc piden prestado Fiat según sus Bitcoin para pagar los gastos fijos de luz y equipos sin tener que desprenderse de monedas. Muy interesante análisis y más hopium para todos. 









On-Chain Metrics Explain The Bitcoin Price Dip


Listen now (5 min) | This installment of The Pomp Letter is free for everyone. I send this email to our investors daily. If you would also like to receive it every morning, join the 160,000 other investors today. To investors, Below is the weekly on-chain metric analysis from




pomp.substack.com


----------



## destru (24 Abr 2021)

Llevo holdeando desde 2017 a fondo perdido, osea que no me quejo de como ha evolucionado el BTC, pero nunca he sabido responder con certeza a la pregunta que me hacen todos los que se interesan en el BTC. ¿Qué pasaría si sacan una cripto con las mismas características que el Bitcoin (limitada, infalsificable, etc...) pero un poco mejor? por ejemplo transacciones más eficientes o cualquier otra ventaja, entiendo que el BTC perdería su valor y quedaría sustituido por la nueva y mejor moneda, o no?


----------



## CBDC (24 Abr 2021)

destru dijo:


> Llevo holdeando desde 2017 a fondo perdido, osea que no me quejo de como ha evolucionado el BTC, pero nunca he sabido responder con certeza a la pregunta que me hacen todos los que se interesan en el BTC. ¿Qué pasaría si sacan una cripto con las mismas características que el Bitcoin (limitada, infalsificable, etc...) pero un poco mejor? por ejemplo transacciones más eficientes o cualquier otra ventaja, entiendo que el BTC perdería su valor y quedaría sustituido por la nueva y mejor moneda, o no?



Ya existen, tienes miles donde elegir.
Bitcoin solo hay uno. Su hashrate, seguridad, base de usuarios, descentralización... no se puede copiar.


----------



## ENRABATOR (24 Abr 2021)

destru dijo:


> Llevo holdeando desde 2017 a fondo perdido, osea que no me quejo de como ha evolucionado el BTC, pero nunca he sabido responder con certeza a la pregunta que me hacen todos los que se interesan en el BTC. ¿Qué pasaría si sacan una cripto con las mismas características que el Bitcoin (limitada, infalsificable, etc...) pero un poco mejor? por ejemplo transacciones más eficientes o cualquier otra ventaja, entiendo que el BTC perdería su valor y quedaría sustituido por la nueva y mejor moneda, o no?



Hay muchas cryptos desde hace muchos años y BTC sigue ahi, la respuestas es imagen de marca y first mover advantage. Ademas, Bitcoin se sigue desarrollando y evolucionando, no solo su core sino otras muchas empresas construyendo servicios encima


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Abr 2021)

Bitcoin Rainbow Chart (Live) - Blockchaincenter


Feel like buying? Sign up at Kraken or Binance and support this siteThe Rainbow Chart is not investment advice! Past performance is not an indication of future results. The Rainbow Chart is meant to be be a fun way of looking at long term price movements, disregarding the daily volatility "noise".




www.blockchaincenter.net


----------



## Josar (24 Abr 2021)

destru dijo:


> Llevo holdeando desde 2017 a fondo perdido, osea que no me quejo de como ha evolucionado el BTC, pero nunca he sabido responder con certeza a la pregunta que me hacen todos los que se interesan en el BTC. ¿Qué pasaría si sacan una cripto con las mismas características que el Bitcoin (limitada, infalsificable, etc...) pero un poco mejor? por ejemplo transacciones más eficientes o cualquier otra ventaja, entiendo que el BTC perdería su valor y quedaría sustituido por la nueva y mejor moneda, o no?



Al igual que las shitcoins copian a bitcoin, BTC puede copiar nuevos avances 

Otra cosa es que no interese, cuando llegan una altcoin nueva ofreciendo más rapidez y BTC no lo copia, es porque para ganar rapidez pierde seguridad o se descompensa de otro lado.

De hecho los mejores desarrolladores están en BTC con lo cual las mejores actualizaciones suelen ser en bitcoin y los demás copian, pero no habría ningún problema al revés


----------



## Edu.R (24 Abr 2021)

BTC es como la Coca-Cola


----------



## destru (24 Abr 2021)

Interesante, llevaba años un poco desconectado del tema y no sabía que el BTC iba actualizándose, pero si nadie lo controla, ¿Quienes tienen ese poder/ responsabilidad para modificarlo?


----------



## Polonia Viva (24 Abr 2021)

destru dijo:


> Llevo holdeando desde 2017 a fondo perdido, osea que no me quejo de como ha evolucionado el BTC, pero nunca he sabido responder con certeza a la pregunta que me hacen todos los que se interesan en el BTC. ¿Qué pasaría si sacan una cripto con las mismas características que el Bitcoin (limitada, infalsificable, etc...) pero un poco mejor? por ejemplo transacciones más eficientes o cualquier otra ventaja, entiendo que el BTC perdería su valor y quedaría sustituido por la nueva y mejor moneda, o no?



En mi opinión lo que le da valor al Bitcoin es su red, que es lo que le da seguridad y que define la adopción que tiene. Cuanto más crezca el número de mineros y el de nodos, más valioso será. Todo lo demás (el protocolo, la escasez, etc) es replicable, y de hecho ha sido replicado. Pero el tamaño de la red no se puede replicar.


----------



## Polonia Viva (24 Abr 2021)

No estoy para nada de acuerdo con esto. Te pongo un ejemplo: Ford y Tesla. Ford fue pionera en muchísimos procesos, es más conocida, vende mucho más... sin embargo Tesla es más valiosa a día de hoy.

En Bitcoin su valor principal es el tamaño de su red. Su hashrate y su precio están correlacionados y se retroalimentan. Cuanto más sube el hashrate, más sube el precio, que hace que minar sea más rentable, que atrae a más mineros que suben el hashrate... y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Pablo Villa (24 Abr 2021)

"Illustrated in this chart is the relationship between the BTC USD price and the options expiration dates. Please note that the options expiration dates typically occur on the last Friday of each month and are illustrated here by the blue vertical lines. The options expiration dates shown here are Dec 25, 2020, Jan 29, 2021, Feb 26, 2021, Mar 26, 2021, April 23, 2021, and May 28, 2021. After the options expiration dates on Dec 25, 2020, Jan 29, 2021, Feb 26, 2021, and Mar 26, 2021, the BTC price increased by 86.39%, 102.95%, 43.03%, and 29.59%, respectively, over 14, 25, 14, and 20 days, respectively. Importantly, the BTC USD price exhibited significant decreases in price of 31.66%, 26.29%, 18.97%, and 27.20% prior the options expiration dates of Jan 29, 2021, Feb 26, 2021, Mar 26, 2021, and April 23, 2021, respectively, which occurred over 21, 6, 12, and 10 days, respectively. As illustrated in the chart, the BTC USD price has increased significantly (65.49%, on average) after each of these options expiration dates and decreased significantly (26.03%, on average) leading up to each of these options expiration dates. Thus, there is potential for this trend to continue in late April to the end of May. Please note that this is not financial advice. I am not your financial advisor. This is my opinion."










Relationship Between the BTC Price and Options Expiration Dates for BITSTAMP:BTCUSD by djr0726


Illustrated in this chart is the relationship between the BTC USD price and the options expiration dates. Please note that the options expiration dates typically occur on the last Friday of each month and are illustrated here by the blue vertical lines. The options expiration dates shown here...




www.tradingview.com


----------



## landlady (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## CBDC (24 Abr 2021)

¿Prefieres tener algo que cuesta 100 millones romper o algo que cuesta 10.000 millones?
Ya ha habido ataques a otras blockchains, depende de lo que el atacante esté dispuesto a gastar y lo que pueda obtener.

Obvio, mientras sea rentable habrá mineros, pero a cuantos más mineros más valioso, y más mineros entran. Si no compensa y apagan maquinas el ajuste de dificultad hará que en un futuro vuelvan. En algún momento se llegará a un punto de equilibrio.
Ha habido periodos, durante las grandes caídas, que no era rentable minar, y aún así el hashrate seguía siendo alto.


----------



## uhnitas (24 Abr 2021)

Imo, el valor de bitcoin proviene de su utilidad, y su utilidad es la der ser una herramienta que facilita el intercambio indirecto de mejor manera que las opciones existentes, esa utilidad proviene de sus propiedades objetivas, y éstas propiedades objetivas provienen del resultado de la combinación de distintas tecnologías y equilibrios de teoría de juegos como el sistema de incentivos.

Es la invención (o quizás descubrimiento) de la estricta y predeciblemente escasez digital, una máquina descentralizada de confianza. 

El valor de eso es todo. 

Y a la pregunta de ¿y si sacan una mejor...?
Sólo para empezar, en el momento que ALGUNOS SACAN ese competidor ya empezamos mal.

Se infravaloran los primeros años de vida de btc, cuando era frágil, cuando quien la sacó se esfumó. Pero es muy importante.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Abr 2021)

Parece que la caída se va a detener en los 50.000 $, ¿no?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Parece que la caída se va a detener en los 50.000 $, ¿no?



esto cae por lo menos a 35000 euros.


----------



## _______ (25 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> esto cae por lo menos a 35000 euros.



cuantos btc tienes?


----------



## Edu.R (25 Abr 2021)

Alomejor sigue bajando, pero lleva ya un par de días otra vez plano en torno a 50k.

Cuando pasó lo del COVID el año pasado por estas fechad bajó muchísimo, pero en 6 semanas recuperó su valor, como si no hubiese pasado nada. La economía Mundial a ver cuanto tarda.


----------



## Mpg80 (25 Abr 2021)

Ayer canvie mis satoshis por eth a 1850 y hoy si vuelvo a convertir a btc me forraria. Madre mia, como esta eth... hay momentos q esta totalmente desvinculado de btc.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (25 Abr 2021)

Marco máximos cerca de 55.000 euros

Y está ahora sobre 41.000 euros



https://www.coinbase.com/es/price/bitcoin



un desplome brutal en solo 10 días

¿tiene que haber mucho bitcoinero cagado, no?

Bitcoin NO es una moneda como ya ha dicho N. N. Taleb, porque con esa volatilidad no puede dar soporte al comercio de nada. NO conozco ninguna moneda sería que oscile eso en 10 días, yo creo que ni el bolivar venezolano ni el peso argentino.....

Tampoco conozco ninguna moneda sería a nivel internacional que se desplome porque sale una estafa en Turquía como Bitcoin  ¿Alguien se imagina que saliese una estafa con la compraventa de dolares en los western union de Mexico y el dolar se dejase el 25% frente al euro en 10 días?

Es el Pullbak mas violento de Bitcoin desde que en 2018 pasó de 16.000 a 7.000 euros en mes y medio. Pero esta vez el Pullback ha sido aun mas violento, ojo al dato.

*hablamos de aproximadamente un -25% en 10 días*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Abr 2021)

Pullback violento dice, pero si se han visto bajadas del 80% y aquí seguimos.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (25 Abr 2021)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 636003



Que bicho mas feo


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (25 Abr 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Marco máximos cerca de 55.000 euros
> 
> Y está ahora sobre 41.000 euros
> 
> ...



Puedes darle la vuelta al argumento ¿ hay alguna moneda FIAT capaz de subir tan brutalmente en 10 días? Estas comparando peras y manzanas como si todas fuesen peras, y eso es un fallo.

Aunque esa volatilidad limita su uso u obliga a pactar condiciones extra.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (25 Abr 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Es el Pullbak mas violento de Bitcoin desde que en 2018 pasó de 16.000 a 7.000 euros en mes y medio. Pero esta vez el Pullback ha sido aun mas violento, ojo al dato.
> 
> *hablamos de aproximadamente un -25% en 10 días*




Esto ùltimo que ha dicho el amigo @Silverdaemon6 se lo ha sacado de la manga. Qué no es engañe el nocoiner este.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (25 Abr 2021)

Esta haciendo una figurita, de triangulitos cada vez mas estrecho, refuciéndose el rango. Esas k explotan por arriba o por abajo. En menos de 24 horas, lo tenemos, a 52 o a 48


----------



## Polonia Viva (25 Abr 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Es el Pullbak mas violento de Bitcoin desde que en 2018 pasó de 16.000 a 7.000 euros en mes y medio. Pero esta vez el Pullback ha sido aun mas violento, ojo al dato.



O sea, que bajar de 65.000 a 47.000 es más violento que bajar de 16.000 a 7.000. Socialista, verdad?


----------



## anonimo123 (25 Abr 2021)

Velón bajista en la última media hora


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2021)

Sera hoy el gran dia ?

Yo sigo a lo mio, os lo tomabais a cachondeo pero a partir de ahora tendreis que temerme.


----------



## Beborn (25 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Esta haciendo una figurita, de triangulitos cada vez mas estrecho, refuciéndose el rango. Esas k explotan por arriba o por abajo. En menos de 24 horas, lo tenemos, a 52 o a 48



Justo a 48k he cargado yo un poco, ahora mismo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (25 Abr 2021)

Calma todo el mundo. Vamos a poner un poco de perspectiva. En los bull runs bestiales de 2013 y 2017 hubo 3 meses con retornos negativos:









Monthly cryptocurrency market report: New year, new records - OKEx Academy


Monthly review of cryptocurrency markets, including Bitcoin performance




www.okex.com





En 2021 llevábamos con retornos positivos 3 de 3 meses. Y añado: llevábamos 6 meses consecutivos con retornos mensuales positivos, algo que no había pasado en toda la historia de Bitcoin.

Relax y HODL


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2021)

Cuanta pasta estais perdiendo ?

Cuantas lumis podriais haber contratado con estas perdidas que estais viviendo en persona ?

Cuando acabe el jodimiento si es que acaba me lio a comprar shitcoins las que mas reventadas queden, estoy mirando ANK y las mias de siempre.


----------



## Pimp (25 Abr 2021)

Nos vamos al Guano mas grande de la historia el btc se va a los 30 k de una


----------



## gapema (25 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> O sea, que bajar de 65.000 a 47.000 es más violento que bajar de 16.000 a 7.000. Socialista, verdad?



Claro 18.000 es el doble de 9.000. 


Que un nocoiner sea anumerico no deberia sorprender a nadie.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Nos vamos al Guano mas grande de la historia el btc se va a los 30 k de una




Ahora mismo el bitcoin esta haciendo doble pico del ahorcado, en esos picos es donde los que metieron todo pueden sujetar las cuerdas antes de su final.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Abr 2021)

he comprado bitcoin a 39000eur, que la suerte me acompañe

es tan volátil que las buenas oportunidades es cuando se hunde. creo que tocará 46750eur mañana


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuanta pasta estais perdiendo ?
> 
> Cuantas lumis podriais haber contratado con estas perdidas que estais viviendo en persona ?
> 
> Cuando acabe el jodimiento si es que acaba me lio a comprar shitcoins las que mas reventadas queden, estoy mirando ANK y las mias de siempre.



el tema es que hemos cogido la mentalidad de cambiar eur por btc y nunca al revés, y luego cuando llegan las correcciones te las comes con patatas.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Abr 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Marco máximos cerca de 55.000 euros
> 
> Y está ahora sobre 41.000 euros
> 
> ...



el btc nadie lo quiere como moneda....gana valor comparándose contra la maquinita fiat mundial


----------



## Polonia Viva (26 Abr 2021)

Hablar del precio del Bitcoin en euros me da cáncer de sida


----------



## Pimp (26 Abr 2021)

Ya se esta recuperando la cosa hoy se duerme tranquilo, mañana amanecemos mas ricos que esta mañana, ha sido un falso dip


----------



## Beborn (26 Abr 2021)

Que es esto? Un dip para hormigas?


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

todavia no ha acabado me temo xD

esta luchando por los 48 a ver quien gana


----------



## Sinjar (26 Abr 2021)

Sabes como puede afectar a BTC la apertura de la bolsa mañana? En casi afirmativo sabrás que hacer


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Abr 2021)

Es terrible, debe de haber en estos momentos gente llorando, posiblemente haya incluso victimas de todo esto.


----------



## jm666 (26 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es terrible, debe de haber en estos momentos gente llorando, posiblemente haya incluso victimas de todo esto.



pero si n ha bajao una mierda tenia que haberse ido a 44k como pocooooo xDDDDD


----------



## Pikabu (26 Abr 2021)

Sin miedo. Seguimos a por los 100k.


----------



## Mpg80 (26 Abr 2021)

Me he salido de todo ahora mismo con 3K en ganancias este finde. A ver que tal mañana btc, a ver si continua bajando y compro en las segundas rebajas del corte ingles a precio de saldo.


----------



## gapema (26 Abr 2021)

Lo realmente importante que está sucediendo estos días, es la mempool.

LLeva bastantes meses sin limpiarse, y estaba poco a poco limpiándose, hasta que hace unos 10 días, hubo un bajón muy grande del hashrate (33% de caída) durante unos días. Esos 3 o 4 días que duró el bajón, la mempool se volvió a llenar mucho.

SIN EMBARGO, el hashrate se ha recuperado, y el mempool se está volviendo a limpiar muy rápido. 

Quedan unos 800 bloques para el próximo ajuste de dificultad, y si se produjese ahora mismo, habría una bajada del 18% de la dificultad. Probablemente este % vaya bajando hasta entonces, pero aún así, si es una bajada importante, podemos ver la mempool limpia para el fin de semana del 8 de Mayo.

De suceder esto, es un evento mucho más importante que si el precio sube o baja un 30%, así que mi recomendación es dejar en paz el precio y centrarse en hacer seguimiento de lo importante


----------



## vpsn (26 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es terrible, debe de haber en estos momentos gente llorando, posiblemente haya incluso victimas de todo esto.



En todo el tiempo que llevo por aqui, desde que BTC vale 100 euros, nunca, nunca he visto tanta agresividad contra BTC. Supongo que cuanto mas arriba, mas bilis.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (26 Abr 2021)

Gaysenberg20 dijo:


> Puedes darle la vuelta al argumento ¿ hay alguna moneda FIAT capaz de subir tan brutalmente en 10 días? Estas comparando peras y manzanas como si todas fuesen peras, y eso es un fallo.
> 
> Aunque esa volatilidad limita su uso u obliga a pactar condiciones extra.



ninguna, una moneda no es un chicharro y lo que se espera es una relativa estabilidad en su cotización y apreciación lenta en su caso al ritmo de la mejora de la economía del pais.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (26 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Me he salido de todo ahora mismo con 3K en ganancias este finde. A ver que tal mañana btc, a ver si continua bajando y compro en las segundas rebajas del corte ingles a precio de saldo.




Vaya timing amigo, espero te sirva de lección, la ùnica estrategia que sirve con BTC es HODL y nada más.

Ahora tocan los sudores y el plantearte si recomprar más alto....


----------



## Mpg80 (26 Abr 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Vaya timing amigo, espero te sirva de lección, la ùnica estrategia que sirve con BTC es HODL y nada más.
> 
> Ahora tocan los sudores y el plantearte si recomprar más alto....



Pues si, jajaja pero no pasa nada. Siempre hay subidas y bajadas.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2021)

@calopez abre otro hilo ya.
Éste se ha llenado de nocoiners y de especuladores con capitales de 100 euros, contándonos que han ganado 5 euros hoy, y ensuciando el hilo de manera lamentable.
No doy abasto ignorando.

gracias.


----------



## Rajoy (26 Abr 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> ninguna, una moneda no es un chicharro y lo que se espera es una relativa estabilidad en su cotización y apreciación lenta en su caso al ritmo de la mejora de la economía del pais.



Me encantan los chicharros que te hacen millonario ...

Una apreciación lenta al ritmo de la mejora de la economía del país dice, mientras la crisis propiciada por el coronatimo destruye una parte de la economía y los bancos centrales imprimen fiat como si no hubiera mañana ...

Algunos vais a despertar de golpe cayendo del guindo y eso hace mucha pupa ...


----------



## barborico (26 Abr 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> ninguna, una moneda no es un chicharro y lo que se espera es una relativa estabilidad en su cotización y apreciación lenta en su caso al ritmo de la mejora de la economía del pais.



Muy bien.

Ahora hazlo sin tener que confiar en terceros.

Al final el gobierno de turno se guardaría una puerta trasera para darle a la impresora cuando estime oportuno. Además de que sería su moneda y se la inflan como y cuando quieren.

Los gobiernos ya no van a ser tan corruptos, es lo que tiene quitarles la maquinita de imprimir millones.

Tu sigue comprando plata, la usaremos para pagar cuando descubramos la tecnología de desmaterialización molecular para enviar materiales a traves de un cable.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Abr 2021)

Buen artículo geopolítico sobre Turquía y el bitcoin.







Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Seronoser (26 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buen artículo geopolítico sobre Turquía y el bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de Erdogan es grande.
Como dice el artículo, Putin le ha puesto en su sitio cada vez que el moro se ha venido arriba.
Ahora le ha cancelado TODOS los vuelos rusos a Turquía, en las semanas de vacaciones más turísticas que tiene Rusia, en Mayo.
Una clara advertencia.

Erdogan tiene que elegir, pero ha estado jugando a tantas bandas, que ahora nadie le sostendrá.
Personalmente, no creo que le quede mucho antes de que se lo cepillen.
Brindaré con un buen vodka y caviar negro.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Abr 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> he comprado bitcoin a 39000eur, que la suerte me acompañe
> 
> es tan volátil que las buenas oportunidades es cuando se hunde. creo que tocará 46750eur mañana



pues he pillao el mínimo


----------



## Beborn (26 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena a los que entraron en minimos o cerca del minimo que marco anoche.

Quizas sea el minimo por mucho tiempo, o puede que solo por un par de dias hasta que hagamos otro. Eso no se sabe pero es cierto que la probabilidad de irse mas abajo es muy baja.
A ver como abren hoy las bolsas americanas...


----------



## Sinjar (26 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Nos vamos al Guano mas grande de la historia el btc se va a los 30 k de una



Dificil eso..

Cuando baja algunos os dejáis llevar no se sabe muy bien porque..


----------



## Pirro (26 Abr 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> @calopez abre otro hilo ya.
> Éste se ha llenado de nocoiners y de especuladores con capitales de 100 euros, contándonos que han ganado 5 euros hoy, y ensuciando el hilo de manera lamentable.
> No doy abasto ignorando.
> 
> gracias.



Bifurcaría el hilo de Bitcoin. Uno para Bitcoin propiamente dicho como ente tecnológico, en la línea de lo que ha sido este hilo y otro para hablar de precios y batallitas especulativas relacionadas con Bitcoin donde la gente pueda ir a medirse la polla. 

Es decir, un Hilo oficial de Bitcoin y otro de ESPECULACION con Bitcoin, como el que hay de las alts.

Ahí dejo la propuesta.


----------



## Polonia Viva (26 Abr 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Dificil eso..
> 
> Cuando baja algunos os dejáis llevar no se sabe muy bien porque..



Porque esperan hacerse ricos en unas semanas, y cuando algo corrige un poco les entra el pánico. Se les olvida que la gente que ha triunfado con Bitcoin ha tenido que esperar 7 años como poco y aguantar caídas del 80%.


----------



## landlady (26 Abr 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> he comprado bitcoin a 39000eur, que la suerte me acompañe
> 
> es tan volátil que las buenas oportunidades es cuando se hunde. creo que tocará 46750eur mañana



¡Enhorabuena, has comprado en el mínimo mínimisimo!


----------



## Edu.R (26 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Porque esperan hacerse ricos en unas semanas, y cuando algo corrige un poco les entra el pánico. Se les olvida que la gente que ha triunfado con Bitcoin ha tenido que esperar 7 años como poco y aguantar caídas del 80%.



Ese es el tema, aquí la gente nueva se mete en 50K y pretende que en dos meses valga 200K.

La gente que podría estar recogiendo beneficios en FIAT como para plantearse salirse de la carrera de la rata llevan más de un lustro con esto y se han comido como poco el burbujote de 2017.

Cuando los veteranos sugieren HODL y poco o nada de trading en corto, por algo será.


----------



## MIP (26 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buen artículo geopolítico sobre Turquía y el bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos dicen hace no tanto que Bitcoin iba a jugar un papel, siquiera pequeño, en la geopolítica mundial, y estábamos riéndonos para lo que queda del día.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (27 Abr 2021)

Aquí van a regalar hasta 300 dólares en la cripto vine el 10 de mayo. 10 dólares por cada referido hasta un máximo de 5 son seguros. Seguid las instrucciones que os dan en telegram









Telegram: Contact @vineprotocolbot







t.me


----------



## ktini (27 Abr 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Aquí van a regalar hasta 300 dólares en la cripto vine el 10 de mayo. 10 dólares por cada referido hasta un máximo de 5 son seguros. Seguid las instrucciones que os dan en telegram
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es el hilo del bitcoin, no corresponde esto.

Pdta: Que cutre hijo mio.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (27 Abr 2021)

ktini dijo:


> Esto es el hilo del bitcoin, no corresponde esto.
> 
> Pdta: Que cutre hijo mio.



quieres que te encuentre 500 mensajes en este hilo que hablan de otras cripto que no sean btc?

Le haces ascos a 50 dólares gratis?


Pues hale, campeón.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (27 Abr 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Aquí van a regalar hasta 300 dólares en la cripto vine el 10 de mayo. 10 dólares por cada referido hasta un máximo de 5 son seguros. Seguid las instrucciones que os dan en telegram
> 
> _Soy pobreton_



Spam guarro.

vete con tu calderilla fuera del hilo de Bitcoin, por favor.


Volviendo al tema Bitcoin: Me parece muy positivo como el mercado ha tragado con la venta de parte de las BTC de Tesla. Si estos dias rompe la barrera de los 56k-57k creo que vienen juegos artificiales de los gordos.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (27 Abr 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Spam guarro.
> 
> vete con tu calderilla fuera del hilo de Bitcoin, por favor.
> 
> ...



Mira el pompero de mierda dando recomendaciones aquí  

En un foro de mierda dando pronósticos paco de mierda de bar un martes a las 8 de la mañana, quién te crees, Warren Buffet, pringao?


"juegos" artificiales? Además de gilipollas, eres también disléxico?


----------



## The Grasshopper (27 Abr 2021)

Ya sé por qué no me salen los mensajes anteriores. El ignore es mano de santo bien aplicado. Una cosa es discrepar y otra soltar un insulto en cada frase, cosa cada vez más habitual en burbuja. Afortunadamente en este subforo y en este hilo en particular estas cosas no se admiten.

al lío.

estamos rozando los 55K y todo luce verde hoy.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Abr 2021)

Otra más de Turquía...ahora Erdogan quiere ser tu custodio...


----------



## Polonia Viva (27 Abr 2021)

La hiperinflación de Venezuela es que fue absolutamente brutal, especialmente en 2018, a eso no vamos a llegar. Pero lo que sí vamos a tener posiblemente sea inflación de doble dígito los próximos años, digna de la época de la peseta.

El índice S&P 500 se ha revalorizado un 50% desde el 1 de enero. ¿A nadie le chirría esto? ¿50% de retorno con el planeta cerrado y la gente confinada y sin consumir? Pero claro, el precio de este índice se mide en dólares. Quizás no se haya revalorizado un 50%, quizás lo que ha pasado es que el valor del dólar se ha desplomado, solo que todavía no ha llegado a la economía real. Las inflaciones siempre llegan primero a la bolsa de valores y al mercado inmobiliario, ojo.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Iberia5 (27 Abr 2021)

Esta noche nos cierra en 56300 la vela de 1D y nos vamos a la luna.


----------



## Mpg80 (27 Abr 2021)

Iberia5 dijo:


> Esta noche nos cierra en 56300 la vela de 1D y nos vamos a la luna.



Ya te digo, ha estado jugueteando con los 55 hasta que los ha roto. Vamos que nos vamos!


----------



## The Grasshopper (28 Abr 2021)

O es el limpiabotas o el grado de adopción de la tecnología Bitcoin ha pasado ya de la fase de early adopters. Ojo porque con esta adopción y la inversión institucional, lo ocurrido en el pasado con la cotización no tendría por qué repetirse o de darse el suelo anda por aquí


----------



## gapema (28 Abr 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> O es el limpiabotas o el grado de adopción de la tecnología Bitcoin ha pasado ya de la fase de early adopters. Ojo porque con esta adopción y la inversión institucional, lo ocurrido en el pasado con la cotización no tendría por qué repetirse o de darse el suelo anda por aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 641432



Están Himbirtiendo en Kuailian y similares


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2021)

Rumores de Facebook haciendo un Tesla...

Rumors of Facebook’s Bitcoin Hold Circulate | Headlines | News | CoinMarketCap


----------



## CBDC (28 Abr 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> O es el limpiabotas o el grado de adopción de la tecnología Bitcoin ha pasado ya de la fase de early adopters. Ojo porque con esta adopción y la inversión institucional, lo ocurrido en el pasado con la cotización no tendría por qué repetirse o de darse el suelo anda por aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 641432



Estos compran Safemoon y similares. Ahora todo sube y hay euforia, pero Bitcoin es el gran olvidado por la población que quiere pegar el pelotazo.
Me da que en algún momento veremos las alts caer a plomo (quizá se salve alguna tipo ETH) y Bitcoin subir por las nubes.


----------



## Porestar (28 Abr 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Estos compran Safemoon y similares. Ahora todo sube y hay euforia, pero Bitcoin es el gran olvidado por la población que quiere pegar el pelotazo.
> Me da que en algún momento veremos las alts caer a plomo (quizá se salve alguna tipo ETH) y Bitcoin subir por las nubes.



El 52% de lo que se perdió en el exchange turco estafador fue Doge, Bitcoin no llegaba ni al 2%...


----------



## Donald Draper (28 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> La hiperinflación de Venezuela es que fue absolutamente brutal, especialmente en 2018, a eso no vamos a llegar. Pero lo que sí vamos a tener posiblemente sea inflación de doble dígito los próximos años, digna de la época de la peseta.
> 
> El índice S&P 500 se ha revalorizado un 50% desde el 1 de enero. ¿A nadie le chirría esto? ¿50% de retorno con el planeta cerrado y la gente confinada y sin consumir? Pero claro, el precio de este índice se mide en dólares. Quizás no se haya revalorizado un 50%, quizás lo que ha pasado es que el valor del dólar se ha desplomado, solo que todavía no ha llegado a la economía real. Las inflaciones siempre llegan primero a la bolsa de valores y al mercado inmobiliario, ojo.



Teniendo razón, el SP no se ha revalorizado un +50% desde 1 de Enero, tampoco jodamos.
Pero insisto, tienes razón y no sólo se ve ahí, sino que invito a la gente que mire catálogos de alimentación de 1/1/20 y lo mire hoy.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> La hiperinflación de Venezuela es que fue absolutamente brutal, especialmente en 2018, a eso no vamos a llegar. Pero lo que sí vamos a tener posiblemente sea inflación de doble dígito los próximos años, digna de la época de la peseta.
> 
> El índice S&P 500 se ha revalorizado un 50% desde el 1 de enero. ¿A nadie le chirría esto? ¿50% de retorno con el planeta cerrado y la gente confinada y sin consumir? Pero claro, el precio de este índice se mide en dólares. Quizás no se haya revalorizado un 50%, quizás lo que ha pasado es que el valor del dólar se ha desplomado, solo que todavía no ha llegado a la economía real. Las inflaciones siempre llegan primero a la bolsa de valores y al mercado inmobiliario, ojo.



El SP se ha revalorizado un 13% desde el 1 de Enero, no un 50%...
Teniendo en cuenta que la inflación real de USA está entorno al 10% (la oficial es de un 2%, pero no incluye ni vivienda ni sanidad...), el crecimiento es casi nulo.
La inflación a dos dígitos ya está aquí, pero está camuflada en índices que por ejemplo, incluyen el coste de los billetes de avión y de los hoteles...después de un año donde no se ha podido viajar.


----------



## Beborn (28 Abr 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El 52% de lo que se perdió en el exchange turco estafador fue Doge, Bitcoin no llegaba ni al 2%...



Está claro que hay una correlación entre comprar doge a manos llenas y ser retrasado mental.


----------



## Polonia Viva (28 Abr 2021)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Teniendo razón, el SP no se ha revalorizado un +50% desde 1 de Enero, tampoco jodamos.
> Pero insisto, tienes razón y no sólo se ve ahí, sino que invito a la gente que mire catálogos de alimentación de 1/1/20 y lo mire hoy.





Seronoser dijo:


> El SP se ha revalorizado un 13% desde el 1 de Enero, no un 50%...
> Teniendo en cuenta que la inflación real de USA está entorno al 10% (la oficial es de un 2%, pero no incluye ni vivienda ni sanidad...), el crecimiento es casi nulo.
> La inflación a dos dígitos ya está aquí, pero está camuflada en índices que por ejemplo, incluyen el coste de los billetes de avión y de los hoteles...después de un año donde no se ha podido viajar.



Me refería al 1 de enero de 2020, mea culpa por no meter el año. La idea que quería transmitir es el sinsentido de que el valor del S&P 500 es un 50% mayor que antes de la pandemia, con las empresas incurriendo en pérdidas, parando contrataciones y en muchos casos despidiendo a gente.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Me refería al 1 de enero de 2020, mea culpa por no meter el año. La idea que quería transmitir es el sinsentido de que el valor del S&P 500 es un 50% mayor que antes de la pandemia, con las empresas incurriendo en pérdidas, parando contrataciones y en muchos casos despidiendo a gente.



Realmente no es un sinsentido...al revés, tiene todo el sentido del mundo.
Los tipos de interés en USA son 0. Una empresa del SP puede pedir millones de dólares a tipos 0. Y con ese dinero absolutamente gratis, puede comprar acciones propias o acciones de empresas del grupo, que coticen en SP, Dow, o Nasdaq.
Y con eso sube la capitalización y el precio de la acción, y la valoración de la empresa.

Por eso es todo una gran pantomima.
El dinero no fluye a la gente, fluye a las empresas y bancos que lo redireccionan a comprar acciones.

Hasta que los tipos de interés no suban, el paripé seguirá igual. Y la inflación destruirá la economía.
Eso sí, el gran vencedor de todo esto, será BTC, no tengo duda alguna


----------



## Satoshi (28 Abr 2021)

Para los interesados . Están organizando (auspiciado por eneko knorr) un webinar hoy a las 5 de la tarde sobre bitcoin como futuro de la inversión. Yo no tengo nada que ver en la organizacion pero me parecio interesante compartirlo. Un saludo!¿El Bitcoin es el pasado? El PRESENTE de las INVERSIONES del FUTURO | LinkedIn


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Abr 2021)

Se ha quedado corta la bajada.....


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2021)

Pfff el precio ya me la suda, ahora lo que quiero es el quilombo de las Schnorr, esto es un sinvivir.


----------



## Thundercat (28 Abr 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Estos compran Safemoon y similares. Ahora todo sube y hay euforia, pero Bitcoin es el gran olvidado por la población que quiere pegar el pelotazo.
> Me da que en algún momento veremos las alts caer a plomo (quizá se salve alguna tipo ETH) y Bitcoin subir por las nubes.



Pa comprar Safemoon hay que tener algo de conocimiento en el mundillo, más bien tirarán por Kualian y similares.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (28 Abr 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pfff el precio ya me la suda, ahora lo que quiero es el quilombo de las Schnorr, esto es un sinvivir.



por qué te interesa tanto eso? No va a cambiar mucho creo yo, es una mejora, pero no crítica.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Abr 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> por qué te interesa tanto eso? No va a cambiar mucho creo yo, es una mejora, pero no crítica.



Va a tener repercusiones muy grandes con respecto a la privacidad y la fungibilidad de Bitcoin. No es algo menor


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Abr 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> por qué te interesa tanto eso? No va a cambiar mucho creo yo, es una mejora, pero no crítica.



Es un bombazo, como lo fue segwit en su día.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2021)

Para el que le interese saber para donde irá el precio, la señal hashribbons está a punto de dar compra. Esa señal, si marca compra, es tremendamente fiable. Significaría que van a venir subidas muy fuertes. Para mi es de los indicadores más fiables, así que ojo a eso.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Para el que le interese saber para donde irá el precio, la señal hashribbons está a punto de dar compra. Esa señal, si marca compra, es tremendamente fiable. Significaría que van a venir subidas muy fuertes. Para mi es de los indicadores más fiables, así que ojo a eso.



¿ hablamos de Mayo ?....


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ hablamos de Mayo ?....



No lo sé, aún no se ha activado, es un indicador de velas diarias, aunque se active puede haber caídas previas, pero indica mucha fortaleza y previsión de un rally alcista. La última vez que se activó no se si fue en los 7k o 9k, con eso está todo dicho.


----------



## _______ (29 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Para el que le interese saber para donde irá el precio, la señal hashribbons está a punto de dar compra. Esa señal, si marca compra, es tremendamente fiable. Significaría que van a venir subidas muy fuertes. Para mi es de los indicadores más fiables, así que ojo a eso.



o
donde ves eso


----------



## Satoshi (29 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Para el que le interese saber para donde irá el precio, la señal hashribbons está a punto de dar compra. Esa señal, si marca compra, es tremendamente fiable. Significaría que van a venir subidas muy fuertes. Para mi es de los indicadores más fiables, así que ojo a eso.



interesante aporte! donde podemos verlo en tiempo real? un saludo!


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> interesante aporte! donde podemos verlo en tiempo real? un saludo!



En tradingview se puede poner ese indicador. Cuando sale una bolita verde está a punto de activarse, si sale azul se confirma. De momento solo ha salido verde, pero en los próximos días podría confirmarse.

Repito, no es un indicador para hacer trading, es interesante para comprar en espera de un rally.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2021)

4.000 fondos institucionales de Alemania podrán invertir en criptomonedas desde el 2 de agosto | Consenso del Mercado


Fernando Alberca | Alemania acaba de aprobar una legislación que permite a los administradores de fondos de inversión institucional, conocidos como




consensodelmercado.com






No entiendo como no se le ha dado importancia a esta noticia. Supongo que no querrán que se enteren los minoristas. 4000 fondos institucionales podrán comprar cryptos en Alemania a partir de julio si así lo desean. 
Mas les vale a los americanos que la sec apruebe los ETFs de bitcoin, se les están adelantando otros países.


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Abr 2021)

Creeis que bitcoin seguira subiendo? Que cripto me recomendais que este a precio tirao?


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Creeis que bitcoin seguira subiendo?



A largo plazo, muy probablemente sí. Sabemos con total seguridad que la oferta se va a ir reduciendo cada 4 años, y todo indica que la demanda va a seguir aumentando. A corto plazo no lo sé, ni me interesa ni me preocupa.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Que cripto me recomendais que este a precio tirao?



Esta pregunta te la van a contestar mejor en el hilo de altcoins:





__





* Especulación con ALTCOINS V


Paketazo, olvidas una cosa, no sólo entra usd, también otras monedas como KWR o las de los países latinos. Y el mercado OTC que es el que no vemos, allí se paga a los mineros en Fiat contante y sonante, eso lo sé de primera mano por personas que están en el negocio de las granjas mineras y hay...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (29 Abr 2021)

Vamo a ver si no se va otra vez a probar el soporte de 50 K.... Un 49700 y la hostia dn alts sera gorda

Mejor k no, pero pa tener en cuenta


----------



## calaminox (29 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> 4.000 fondos institucionales de Alemania podrán invertir en criptomonedas desde el 2 de agosto | Consenso del Mercado
> 
> 
> Fernando Alberca | Alemania acaba de aprobar una legislación que permite a los administradores de fondos de inversión institucional, conocidos como
> ...



Brutal.. Con un 2 % o 5% contando el efecto del apalancamiento.. Puff vuela


----------



## cholesfer (30 Abr 2021)

No vencía ahora a las 7-8am los contratos futuros de BTC?...se supone que siempre alcanzaba el precio más bajo, aunque tb decían que les convenía estar sobre 54mil$....pues lo han clavado.
Ballenas always win.

A partir de aquí se debería esperar una subida curiosa.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (30 Abr 2021)

Parece que despegamos metan la pasta que puedan ahora


----------



## Bimbo (30 Abr 2021)

Yo he metido 1000 pavos


----------



## Seronoser (30 Abr 2021)

La resistencia de los 57.000 es un muro de momento (y eso que el dolar se ha apreciado hoy salvajemente)
Pero antes o después la romperá...

Es...inevitable


----------



## Mpg80 (30 Abr 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Yo he metido 1000 pavos



Mira, parecido a lo que hizo musk hace unos meses que metio 1.500...


----------



## aventurero artritico (30 Abr 2021)

bitcoin tiene que superar 57500....esa es la resistencia justo los máximos de hoy.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 May 2021)

Mañana empezamos


----------



## Mpg80 (1 May 2021)

Buenisima subida, a ver si continua asi y esta en 60K mañana por la mañana.


----------



## Pinovski (1 May 2021)

(1) La conspiración de las criptomonedas. | Burbuja.info


----------



## Edu.R (1 May 2021)

El BTC lo que más necesita es estabilidad. La volatilidad hace que aumenten los especuladores, mientras que la estabilidad favorece las inversiones razonables, que al final son las que le dan a un producto "potencial", como las que han entrado los últimos meses. Mientras tanto, la tecnología se sigue desarrollando. En silencio y sin hacer ruido, eso si.

Lleva 2 meses en unos valores más o menos estables, eso ya no es un pico de burbuja como el de las otras dos veces, donde en apenas 3 meses, subió, llegó el pico y volvió a la base.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (1 May 2021)

Ha conquistado un umbral, sin duda. Puede haber oscilaciones, pero después de tantos meses y su mayor popularidad es evidente que se mantendrá.


----------



## Raptor660 (1 May 2021)

Recién llegado y empezando en el mundillo hace 1 mes, os lanzo una duda que tengo. Si estuvieses cerca de los 50 años y te pudieses permitir meter 1000€ un mes si un mes no con intención de hacer hold, ¿lo meterías todo al BTC?.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (1 May 2021)

Raptor660 dijo:


> Recién llegado y empezando en el mundillo hace 1 mes, os lanzo una duda que tengo. Si estuvieses cerca de los 50 años y te pudieses permitir meter 1000€ un mes si un mes no con intención de hacer hold, ¿lo meterías todo al BTC?.



Diviertase y elija también alguna altcoin de su gusto. Tiene donde elegir, y si acierta, tiene más potencial multiplicador que BTC, que al ser respetable y consolidado no multiplica tanto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 May 2021)

Se supone que dentro de unos minutos empieza el periodo de señalización para Taproot, en este caso todo queda en manos de los mineros. Se dan 3 meses de tiempo para alcanzar el 90% de apoyo, si pasados esos 3 meses se alcanza ese 90%, se activaría Taproot otros 3 meses más tarde, allá por noviembre. Si no se consigue el 90% habrá que repetir todo o buscar otro método de activación que no genere tantos problemas. Que alguien me corrija si he dicho alguna burrada, pero creo que el tema funciona así.

PD: ya ha comenzado, ahora me voy a pasar los próximos 3 meses dándole al F5 a *esta web*.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 May 2021)

Raptor660 dijo:


> Recién llegado y empezando en el mundillo hace 1 mes, os lanzo una duda que tengo. Si estuvieses cerca de los 50 años y te pudieses permitir meter 1000€ un mes si un mes no con intención de hacer hold, ¿lo meterías todo al BTC?.




Si volviésemos 15 años atrás y tuviera usted la oportunidad de invertir en una empresa cuyo producto sea un buscador de Internet, lo metería todo a Google o lo repartiría entre varias (Yahoo, Altavista, Lycos, Bing, etc) ?


----------



## Raptor660 (2 May 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si volviésemos 15 años atrás y tuviera usted la oportunidad de invertir en una empresa cuyo producto sea un buscador de Internet, lo metería todo a Google o lo repartiría entre varias (Yahoo, Altavista, Lycos, Bing, etc) ?



Yo personalmente hubiese metido todo a google, porque desde sus inicios le llevaba ventaja al resto y soy de los que me gusta apostar a posible caballo ganador. De hecho nunca se me hubiese pasado por la cabeza meter en el resto de buscadores que me comentas, porque me daban grima y nunca los usé.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (2 May 2021)

Raptor660 dijo:


> Yo personalmente hubiese metido todo a google, porque desde sus inicios le llevaba ventaja al resto y soy de los que me gusta apostar a posible caballo ganador. De hecho nunca se me hubiese pasado por la cabeza meter en el resto de buscadores que me comentas, porque me daban grima y nunca los usé.



Pues al principio parecía Yahoo el que se iba a llevar el gato al agua...

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Errete (2 May 2021)

Buenas, al pasar btc a bitpay y ejecutar una compra en una tienda que admita este método de pago tendría que declararlo a hacienda por convertirse en Fiat?


----------



## Seronoser (2 May 2021)

Errete dijo:


> Buenas, al pasar btc a bitpay y ejecutar una compra en una tienda que admita este método de pago tendría que declararlo a hacienda por convertirse en Fiat?



Sí.
Además debes llamar a Paco y Charo, de la Agencia Tributaria, para decírselo en persona.
Y darles tus claves privadas, para que ellos mismos puedan verificar que efectivamente son tus btc.


----------



## Beborn (2 May 2021)

Me da que taproot tampoco se activa en este periodo.



https://taproot.watch


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Me da que taproot tampoco se activa en este periodo.
> 
> 
> 
> https://taproot.watch



Yo también me rayé al ver eso, pero me he informado mejor y hay 6 oportunidades de activación durante los próximos 3 meses, digamos que con cada ajuste de dificultad de minado se reinicia el contador para Taproot, y como la dificultad se ajusta cada 2 semanas, pues eso, 6 oportunidades en esos 3 meses. Además el software de Bitcoin Core que incorpora Taproot salió ayer mismo, así que hay que dar tiempo a que todos los mineros lo bajen e instalen, tardará unas semanas supongo. Yo creo que sí acabará activándose, no veo por qué alguien iba a estar en contra de esto.


----------



## Beborn (2 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo también me rayé al ver eso, pero me he informado mejor y hay 6 oportunidades de activación durante los próximos 3 meses, digamos que con cada ajuste de dificultad de minado se reinicia el contador para Taproot, y como la dificultad se ajusta cada 2 semanas, pues eso, 6 oportunidades en esos 3 meses. Además el software de Bitcoin Core que incorpora Taproot salió ayer mismo, así que hay que dar tiempo a que todos los mineros lo bajen e instalen, tardará unas semanas supongo. Yo creo que sí acabará activándose, no veo por qué alguien iba a estar en contra de esto.



Entonces hay esperanza. Go taproot go!!


----------



## fjsanchezgil (2 May 2021)

Errete dijo:


> Buenas, al pasar btc a bitpay y ejecutar una compra en una tienda que admita este método de pago tendría que declararlo a hacienda por convertirse en Fiat?



La puta ley tributaria de Españistan dice que si.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Errete (2 May 2021)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> La puta ley tributaria de Españistan dice que si.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Gracias amigo!


----------



## calaminox (2 May 2021)

Errete dijo:


> Buenas, al pasar btc a bitpay y ejecutar una compra en una tienda que admita este método de pago tendría que declararlo a hacienda por convertirse en Fiat?



El forero que responde a este seiudomino calaminox te aconseja cumplas la normativa


----------



## kit1004 (2 May 2021)

Errete dijo:


> Buenas, al pasar btc a bitpay y ejecutar una compra en una tienda que admita este método de pago tendría que declararlo a hacienda por convertirse en Fiat?



y cuando le das un euro a un mendigo, pagar el impuesto de donaciones....

PD: niégate a usar bitpay


----------



## _______ (2 May 2021)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> La puta ley tributaria de Españistan dice que si.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (2 May 2021)

F2Pool ha empezado a señalizar Taproot. Es de los pools mas grandes junto a Antpool

Tambien Foundry USA esta señalizando pero este es mas pequeño


----------



## pablo147 (2 May 2021)

Bee network gratis, descarga la aplicación y comienza, referido para poder entrar mi nombre de usuario: pablo147


----------



## Bimbo (2 May 2021)

Por que la mierda de ether subiendo tanto?


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (2 May 2021)

Ether es basura globslista de la juderia


----------



## ertitoagus (3 May 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Por que la mierda de ether subiendo tanto?



no es el hilo para hablar de ello, pero yo diría que es por que era la única shitcoin que no había recibido un pump "desmedido" vs BTC desde que empezó el bullrun, ya le vendrá la corrección como les llego a las otras.


----------



## Josar (3 May 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Ether es basura globslista de la juderia



Añado ether es para gente que no usa cryptos y quiere fiat y piensa que como vale menos subirá más 

Si luego sube lo venderán por cardano, polcadot o alguna nueva que salga, solo quieren fiat


----------



## Esse est deus (3 May 2021)

Como la bolsa y finanzas son el método de robar oro y trabajo más efectivo que se ha inventado, y llevamos así siglos.

Ethereum es el puto sistema operativo sobre el que se va a construir toda la industria financiera y gran parte de la industria del software del futuro (presente ya). Iota será la infoestructura.

La cuarta revolución industrial no va a ser solamente al IA como se viene diciendo, va a ser la criptoindustria con la IA.

BTC va a ser el soporte y el hadrware de ese mundo, pero no el software.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 May 2021)

ganando más intradia que remando..o que hase?

jajjajajjajaja


----------



## Iberia5 (3 May 2021)

Que opinais del KEY?


4 billones de suplly


0,02


Selfkey price today, KEY live marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap




La veo por debajo del valor.




El ADA tiene 34 billones y vale 1,30


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2021)

Iberia5 dijo:


> Que opinais del KEY?
> 
> 
> 4 billones de suplly
> ...



Este hilo es de BTc, no sabes leer o qué subnormal


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 May 2021)

Iberia5 dijo:


> Que opinais del KEY?
> 
> 
> 4 billones de suplly
> ...





Opino que te has equivocado de hilo, este es para el BITCOIN, no para consultas sobre shitcoins.


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 May 2021)

el puto ethereum subiendo y el btc plano. joder por una vez que entro en btc y sube el otro


----------



## Mpg80 (3 May 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el puto ethereum subiendo y el btc plano. joder por una vez que entro en btc y sube el otro



Invierte en ambas. Asi no te haces mala sangre.


----------



## hotice (4 May 2021)

Un artículo de Invest...

*Warren Buffett: Las criptomonedas son veneno para ratas*

Por _Oportunidades en Bolsa (Santi Puig)_Criptomonedas30.04.2021 11:17
_28_




Oportunidades en Bolsa

Artículos (154)
Nuestro sitio web
Seguir
La fiebre por las criptomonedas sigue creciendo sin cesar.
El efecto llamada que generan sus subidas sigue llamando la atención a inversores, especuladores y a novatos de la inversión.
Pero, ¿qué piensa uno de los mejores inversores del mundo?*¿Qué piensa Warren Buffett sobre las criptomonedas?
"Probablemente veneno para ratas al cuadrado".* – Entrevista de Fox Business en la reunión de 2018.
*"Básicamente, las criptomonedas no tienen valor y no producen nada. …*lo que esperas es que alguien más venga y te pague más dinero por ellas…". – _CNBC_, febrero de 2020.
*"Es ingenioso y el blockchain es importante, pero Bitcoin no tiene un valor único en absoluto, no produce nada.* Puedes mirarlo todo el día y no llegan pequeños Bitcoins ni nada por el estilo. Básicamente, es una ilusión". – _CNBC_, febrero de 2019.
*"No es una moneda. Ni pasa la prueba de una moneda. No me sorprendería que no esté disponible en 10 o 20 años. *No es un medio de cambio duradero, no es una reserva de valor. Ha sido algo muy especulativo al estilo de Buck Rogers y la gente los compra y vende porque espera que suban o bajen como lo hicieron con los bulbos de tulipán hace mucho tiempo". – _CNBC_, marzo de 2014.
*"Un precio en aumento crea más compradores y la gente piensa ‘tengo que participar en esto’ y es mejor si no lo entienden. Si no lo entiendes, te emocionarás mucho más que si lo entiendes."* – _CNBC_, mayo de 2018.
"Se alimentará de sí mismo durante un tiempo y, a veces, durante mucho tiempo y, a veces, en números extraordinarios. Pero llegan a malos finales y* las criptomonedas llegarán a malos finales". *–junta de accionistas de Berkshire en 2018.
*"Será mucho mejor poseer activos productivos durante los próximos 50 años que tener pedazos de papel o Bitcoin".* – CNBC, marzo de 2014.
*"Atrae a muchos charlatanes.* Es algo en lo que las personas que tienen un carácter menos que estelar ven la oportunidad de timar a las personas que están tratando de enriquecerse porque su vecino se está enriqueciendo comprando estas cosas que ninguno de los dos entiende. *Llegará a un mal final".* – Junta de accionistas Berkshire 2018.
*"No tengo Bitcoin. No tengo ninguna criptomoneda, nunca la tendré*. Puedo comenzar una moneda Warren, tal vez pueda crear una y decir que solo habrá 21 millones de ellas. Puedes tener después de mi muerte, pero *no puedes hacer nada con él excepto vendérselo a otra persona"*. – CNBC, febrero de 2020.
Otros inversores como* Charlie Munger* o *Carl Icahn* también las consideran algo *“ridículo”.*


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 May 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Invierte en ambas. Asi no te haces mala sangre.



ya, me ha dado mucha rabia........el btc plano y el eth x2.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 May 2021)

Podeis ganar pasta pero ya no vamos a dar el pelotazo con bitcoin para retirarnos porque tiene un precio demasiado alto, salvo que coja un valor de 20 millones de dolares o algo asi cosa que no veo.

Yo estoy intentando entrar en esas criptos que estan a 0.000005 dolares. Esas con poco que subas BOOOMM pelotazo al cante. Alguna recomendacion?


----------



## uhnitas (4 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Podeis ganar pasta pero ya no vamos a dar el pelotazo con bitcoin para retirarnos porque tiene un precio demasiado alto, salvo que coja un valor de 20 millones de dolares o algo asi cosa que no veo.
> 
> Yo estoy intentando entrar en esas criptos que estan a 0.000005 dolares. Esas con poco que subas BOOOMM pelotazo al cante. Alguna recomendacion?



Lee más.


----------



## The Grasshopper (4 May 2021)

Ayer en un centro comercial de *VALLECAS frente a la asamblea de Madrid *(ya dije en su momento que una nueva profesión es asesor de cryptos para narcotraficantes y políticos y que parecen ser early adopters según la curva de adopción de la tecnología) me encontré con esto:














Estamos más cerca del uso masivo....


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 May 2021)

hotice dijo:


> Un artículo de Invest...
> 
> *Warren Buffett: Las criptomonedas son veneno para ratas*
> 
> ...




Llegó la hora entonces de invertir TODO en BTC.


----------



## orbeo (4 May 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Ayer en un centro comercial de *VALLECAS frente a la asamblea de Madrid *(ya dije en su momento que una nueva profesión es asesor de cryptos para narcotraficantes y políticos y que parecen ser early adopters según la curva de adopción de la tecnología) me encontré con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien sabe de algún cajero que te cambie BTC por euros sin identificación? Aunque sea cantidades pequeñas.


----------



## kit1004 (4 May 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien sabe de algún cajero que te cambie BTC por euros sin identificación? Aunque sea cantidades pequeñas.




Pues esos mismos de las fotos, los de https://shitcoins.club hasta 2.500 euros sin identificación.


----------



## orbeo (4 May 2021)

kit1004 dijo:


> Pues esos mismos de las fotos, los de https://shitcoins.club hasta 2.500 euros sin identificación.



Joder que spread jaja pero bueno si es anonimous ni tan mal


----------



## orbeo (4 May 2021)

Ostia según veo se puede mandar la pasta al cajero tranquilamente en casa y luego con un código en el cajero sacar los billetes


----------



## The Grasshopper (4 May 2021)

Y no solo BTC, que puedes comprar ETH, LTC, etc.

La adopción masiva crece a pasos agitantados, ahora también eBay oficialmente dice:









Ebay implementaría opciones de pagos con criptomonedas y subastas de NFT


Jamie Iannone, director ejecutivo del mercado en línea eBay, dijo durante una entrevista de CNBC que la compañía estaría explorando formas de introducir NFT en la plataforma




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## orbeo (4 May 2021)

Update

He llamado al móvil ese que tienen en la web a preguntar y efectivamente me ha contestado una polaca que estaba echando la siesta que sí, que transfieres BTC desde casa y con el código QR que te genera, vas luego al cajero y te dan los billetes.

Que con 1 confirmación ya sueltan la panoja.

Jajaja esta mierda va a durar nada menudo cachondeo!


----------



## Ds_84 (4 May 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Update
> 
> He llamado al móvil ese que tienen en la web a preguntar y efectivamente me ha contestado una polaca que estaba echando la siesta que sí, que transfieres BTC desde casa y con el código QR que te genera, vas luego al cajero y te dan los billetes.
> 
> ...



has descubierto el fuego.

en Belgica estos cajeros siempre estan petados de moronegros...luego los ves que suben las escaleras mecanicas del mall y se suben a sus mercedes AMG


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Ayer en un centro comercial de *VALLECAS frente a la asamblea de Madrid *(ya dije en su momento que una nueva profesión es asesor de cryptos para narcotraficantes y políticos y que parecen ser early adopters según la curva de adopción de la tecnología) me encontré con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos cajeros los he visto yo en países tercermundistas como Dominicana, hace ya más de 6 años.
Y sin límite alguno de compra, ni KYC ni pollas.

Yo compré varias veces, en un cajero dentro de una tienda de tatuajes, en Santo Domingo 
Qué tiempos aquellos. Había que tener unos cojones de acero para ir a comprar ahí, las cosas como son. Y por supuesto de día.
De noche Santo Domingo es una ciudad sin ley. De las peores que conozco junto a Caracas, tal vez.

Siempre me acordaré de este lugar, y de los que estaban allí comprando con unos pesitos.
Dejo una fotito para el recuerdo. Al final de ese pasillo, la tienda de tatuajes con el cajero.


----------



## The Grasshopper (4 May 2021)

A mi no me parece casual que esté en Vallecas donde hay mucho narco. Entre la miseria se ven M4 y AMG o Porsches. Cualquier narco espabilado tendrá buenos bitcoins comprados en ese cajero.

No nos escandalicemos aún que la banca es la mayor lavadora de dinero negro!


----------



## calaminox (4 May 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> A mi no me parece casual que esté en Vallecas donde hay mucho narco. Entre la miseria se ven M4 y AMG o Porsches. Cualquier narco espabilado tendrá buenos bitcoins comprados en ese cajero.
> 
> No nos escandalicemos aún que la banca es la mayor lavadora de dinero negro!



En Granada hay uno igual en el cc al lado del Almanjayar..


----------



## Josar (4 May 2021)

1:La dificultad de la minera se adapta cada 2 semanas, si se retiran mineros baja la dificultad y se podría minar hasta con ordenadores caseros

2:Los países donde se ha ilegalizado solo ha aumentado el precio. Es probables que algunos países lo prohíban, pero no se van a poner de acuerdo en todo el mundo. Los países que sean probitcoin se van a llevar el gato a agua. Mientras que los que lo prohíban se convertiran en venezuela 2.0

3:Bitcoin no esta obsoleto, tiene a los mejores desarrolladores trabajando en el. Las actualizaciones van mas despacio porque tiene que ser seguro 100%, no se pueden permitir fallos como una shitcoin. Ether no hace competencia con Bitcoin, no es dinero, es imprimible hasta el infinito. Las DEFI son muy buenas pero no son necesarias, nuestro problema es el dinero FIAT y los bancos centrales. Bitcoin es necesario, Ether es útil. No confundáis conceptos

4:Bitcoin no puede ser expropiado, su naturaleza y uno de sus tantos beneficios es ese. Un dinero inexpropiable por el estado

5ues lo mismo que los que no almacenaron oro, euros o dolares en el pasado. Tendrás que trabajar o ahorrar en Bitcoin, igual que si quieres tener almacenados oro, dolares o euros

6:Hay mucha gente que compra cosas con BTC, no solo holdea. Para una persona nueva que entra no gasta porque tiene casi todo su patrimonio en Fiat que además va perdiendo valor, con lo cual lo normal es ahorrar en BTC y gastar la moneda mala que se deprecia, el FIAT. Conforme sube de precio tu balance de patrimonio BTC-Fiat cambia y ya muchos empiezan a gastar en BTC para balancear. Si en el futuro desaparece el efectivo o empieza la hiperinflación del fiat, directamente tiendas y particulares solo van a preferir aceptar pagos en BTC e intentar rechazar el Fiat


----------



## orbeo (4 May 2021)

Yo lo que he consultado es para vender y no problem


----------



## Ds_84 (4 May 2021)

brutal ethereum

4k merkels en una manyana....


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Podeis ganar pasta pero ya no vamos a dar el pelotazo con bitcoin para retirarnos porque tiene un precio demasiado alto, salvo que coja un valor de 20 millones de dolares o algo asi cosa que no veo.



Cuando yo encontré este foro en 2014 y el BTC valía unos 300$, muchos decían que ya era demasiado tarde, que la época de ser un early adopter y salir de la carrera de la rata ya había pasado. Lo recuerdo muy bien.

Debe ser que no era verdad.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando yo encontré este foro en 2014 y el BTC valía unos 300$, muchos decían que ya era demasiado tarde, que la época de ser un early adopter y salir de la carrera de la rata ya había pasado. Lo recuerdo muy bien.
> 
> Debe ser que no era verdad.



Mucha gente sigue pensando que los BTC se compran obligatoriamente de uno en uno, y claro piensan "no tengo 60.000 $, paso".


----------



## Elbrujo (4 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando yo encontré este foro en 2014 y el BTC valía unos 300$, muchos decían que ya era demasiado tarde, que la época de ser un early adopter y salir de la carrera de la rata ya había pasado. Lo recuerdo muy bien.
> 
> Debe ser que no era verdad.



Vale llevas razon pero imaginemos que solo puedo aspirar a meter 1000 euros cuando estaba a 300 euros. Esto me daba para comprar unos 4.5 bitcoin. Paso de 300 a 60000
Ganarias unos 240000. Ahora quitale impuestos y se te queda en 200k. OJO QUE ES UNQ MUY BUENA CANTIDAD PERO CON ESO NO ME RETIRO.

Ahora podemos hacer lo mismo con eth pero esta a 3000 euros y es mas dificil todabia.

En cambio si partes de una cripto que este superbarata podras comprar cientos de ella y con nada 1ue suba a 100 euros ganaras algo mas


----------



## Edu.R (4 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vale llevas razon pero imaginemos que solo puedo aspirar a meter 1000 euros cuando estaba a 300 euros. Esto me daba para comprar unos 4.5 bitcoin. Paso de 300 a 60000
> Ganarias unos 240000. Ahora quitale impuestos y se te queda en 200k. OJO QUE ES UNQ MUY BUENA CANTIDAD PERO CON ESO NO ME RETIRO.
> 
> Ahora podemos hacer lo mismo con eth pero esta a 3000 euros y es mas dificil todabia.
> ...



Es que querer retirarte con una inversión de 1.000€ a corto/medio plazo es muy... no sé. Que cada uno le ponga un adjetivo.

A mi la sensación que me queda es que la gente se piensa que la vida esta tirada y es sencilla, o algo.

Claro, BTC desde ese ejemplo de 2014 ha hecho un x200. Ahora un x200 con BTC no es viable porque tendría que valer millones de $. Entonces voy a buscar una cripto que me dé un x200... o más. Porque si lo ha hecho BTC, lo puede hacer otra. Y si puede ser, que lo haga como Dogecoin, en 3-4 meses.

En fin, que el que se queda y holdea o tradea poco, es porque cree en la tecnología. El que viene con las pretensiones del x200, es porque quiere dinero fácil. El primero, se metería en Criptomonedas con una idea detrás que las respalde. El segundo, seguramente no sabe que hacer con su vida.


----------



## Beborn (4 May 2021)

Survival bias.

Nos fijamos en las monedas que han hecho un x1000 pero no en las que han hecho un x0.
De esas nadie viene a este foro a alardear.


----------



## uhnitas (4 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vale llevas razon pero imaginemos que solo puedo aspirar a meter 1000 euros cuando estaba a 300 euros. Esto me daba para comprar unos 4.5 bitcoin. Paso de 300 a 60000
> Ganarias unos 240000. Ahora quitale impuestos y se te queda en 200k. OJO QUE ES UNQ MUY BUENA CANTIDAD PERO CON ESO NO ME RETIRO.
> 
> Ahora podemos hacer lo mismo con eth pero esta a 3000 euros y es mas dificil todabia.
> ...



Pasa de 300 a 60.000 por algo. Saber ese algo es la diferencia. Se llama valor. Precio y valor tienden a encontrarse para alejarse y volver a encontrarse, continúamente.

Tu enfoque es puro azar.


----------



## Polonia Viva (4 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vale llevas razon pero imaginemos que solo puedo aspirar a meter 1000 euros cuando estaba a 300 euros. Esto me daba para comprar unos 4.5 bitcoin. Paso de 300 a 60000
> Ganarias unos 240000. Ahora quitale impuestos y se te queda en 200k. OJO QUE ES UNQ MUY BUENA CANTIDAD PERO CON ESO NO ME RETIRO.
> 
> Ahora podemos hacer lo mismo con eth pero esta a 3000 euros y es mas dificil todabia.
> ...



Quizás te puedas retirar con 4.5 BTC en 4 años. Cuando inviertes en algo basado en el valor que aporta y no te limitas a especular, lo haces a largo plazo. Y en este caso la paciencia es la clave.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 May 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Pasa de 300 a 60.000 por algo. Saber ese algo es la diferencia. Se llama valor. Precio y valor tienden a encontrarse para alejarse y volver a encontrarse, continúamente.
> 
> Tu enfoque es puro azar.



Estoy deacuerdo con lo que dices. Pero que sabemos nosotros de "ALGO" que marque la diferencia, ya te digo yo que nada, aqui todos estamos a ciegas para ver si suena la flauta. Los que saben "ALGO" tipo Munsk, tio Bill y compañia hacen las cosas y luego lo dicen. Es mas el dueño de tesla dijo hace poco "soy el padre de Dogecoin" y esta disparo su cotizacion. Asi que si vamos como el que juega a pa loteria y la verdad esque yo le veo mas posibilidades. Y si tu sabes "ALGO" se agradece lo compartais.


----------



## The Grasshopper (4 May 2021)

Es el hilo del Bitcoin pero hay alts que tienen casos de uso claros.


----------



## gapema (5 May 2021)

Mientras tanto... se limpia la Mempool y muy bien la aceptación del softfork de taproot.

Me imagino que muchos mineros están aprovechando para minar a tope con la bajada de la dificultad y no han perdido ni un minuto en actualizar, ya lo haran en 10 dias cuando la dificultad se reajuste y suba un 20 - 25 %. 

Aun así en los ultimos bloques debe andar la cosa ya 50/50


----------



## uhnitas (5 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estoy deacuerdo con lo que dices. Pero que sabemos nosotros de "ALGO" que marque la diferencia, ya te digo yo que nada, aqui todos estamos a ciegas para ver si suena la flauta. Los que saben "ALGO" tipo Munsk, tio Bill y compañia hacen las cosas y luego lo dicen. Es mas el dueño de tesla dijo hace poco "soy el padre de Dogecoin" y esta disparo su cotizacion. Asi que si vamos como el que juega a pa loteria y la verdad esque yo le veo mas posibilidades. Y si tu sabes "ALGO" se agradece lo compartais.



No estoy de acuerdo. De Bitcoin lo puedes saber todo. Todo el conocimiento está disponible para que vayas y lo adquieras, gratis además. Empezando por su código abierto.

Su valor está en su utilidad y esta se apoya en sus superiores propiedades objetivas de divisibilidad, portabilidad, durabilidad, facilidad de verificación y almacenaje y escasez.

Saber por qué estas propiedades son como digo objetivas requiere entender el funcionamiento del protocolo.

Hint: se puede empezar por la historia del dinero en el blog de Nick Szabo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 May 2021)

compro btc y suben todas menos btc, de coña.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 May 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> compro btc y suben todas menos btc, de coña.



Qué coño dices si ha subido 5.000 pipazos en las últimas 24 horas.


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Qué coño dices si ha subido 5.000 pipazos en las últimas 24 horas.



y ethereum x2 en un mes y ethereum clasic x3 en un mes y dogecoin x10 en un mes .. el btc lleva 2 meses sin moverse hijo puta


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 May 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> y ethereum x2 en un mes y ethereum clasic x3 en un mes y dogecoin x10 en un mes .. el btc lleva 2 meses sin moverse hijo puta



hasta el Bitcoin Cash esta haciendo un +44% ahora mismo..... jujuju 



Bitcoin Cash
BCH$1,418.1744.44%


----------



## iDom (6 May 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 May 2021)

Dicen que mercadolibre, el amazon panchito, ha comprado casi 8 millones de pavos de BTC. Otro inversor institucional que se mete.


----------



## Edu.R (6 May 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> compro btc y suben todas menos btc, de coña.


----------



## Beborn (6 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dicen que mercadolibre, el amazon panchito, ha comprado casi 8 millones de pavos de BTC. Otro inversor institucional que se mete.



Fuente?

Y no me digas Arial o Courier.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Fuente?
> 
> Y no me digas Arial o Courier.











E-Commerce Giant MercadoLibre Discloses $7.8M Bitcoin Buy


The Latin American retailer said the purchase was in the last quarter.




www.coindesk.com





Además también comentan esto:









Ya podés conseguir tu propiedad en Bitcoins en Mercado Libre


La plataforma abrió una sección exclusiva para la compraventa de propiedades en Bitcoins, que incluye la oferta de 75 propiedades de 7 inmobiliarias que aceptan la criptomoneda como medio de pago.




www.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## _______ (6 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dicen que mercadolibre, el amazon panchito, ha comprado casi 8 millones de pavos de BTC. Otro inversor institucional que se mete.



inversion paco


----------



## orbeo (6 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dicen que mercadolibre, el amazon panchito, ha comprado casi 8 millones de pavos de BTC. Otro inversor institucional que se mete.



MercadoLibre no es como Amazon, es como eBay. Bueno en realidad es que pertenece a eBay.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 May 2021)

Ahora mismo casi un 60% de mineros aceptan el softfork de Taproot y llevamos menos de una semana, la cosa va bien creo yo.



https://taproot.watch/miners


----------



## mr nobody (6 May 2021)

ojito la portada del the economist de esta semana


----------



## Parlakistan (7 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dicen que mercadolibre, el amazon panchito, ha comprado casi 8 millones de pavos de BTC. Otro inversor institucional que se mete.



Es una empresa bastante potente.


----------



## Seronoser (7 May 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> ojito la portada del the economist de esta semana
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 652421



"In tech we trust"


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 May 2021)

Iba a abrir un hilo, pero a ver si por aquí alguien sabe qué estoy haciendo mal... Me he pillado un trezor, y estoy pasando lo que tenía en exchanges al wallet (BTC).

Cuando intento mandar algo a la dirección que me genera, desde el exchange me dice que la dirección es incorrecta.
Parece que el exchange espera una dirección del estilo "1BvB...." y la que me da el trezor es algo asi: "bc1q..." y todo en minúscula. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 May 2021)

Muchas gracias, ya lo tengo todo en orden! El exchange era gatehub, por cierto.


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 May 2021)

Ya lo he dejado todo con lo último. He tenido que hacer varias transacciones desde diferentes exchanges y diferentes versiones.
Compara y flipa:
Comisión de transacción legacy: 0.001 BTC. Comision desde la nueva: 0.00002791 BTC


----------



## Josar (7 May 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Iba a abrir un hilo, pero a ver si por aquí alguien sabe qué estoy haciendo mal... Me he pillado un trezor, y estoy pasando lo que tenía en exchanges al wallet (BTC).
> 
> Cuando intento mandar algo a la dirección que me genera, desde el exchange me dice que la dirección es incorrecta.
> Parece que el exchange espera una dirección del estilo "1BvB...." y la que me da el trezor es algo asi: "bc1q..." y todo en minúscula. ¿Alguna idea?



Las bc1 son native segwit que son las aconsejadas

Si el exchange no te deja intenta enviarlas a una que empiece por 3 que son segwit

Si tampoco te deja y solo te deja a las que empiecen por 1 son legacy las más antiguas

Deberían dejarte mandar a las bc1 mira si haces algo mal

En todo caso tu trezor te deja crear, tanto wallet 1,3 y bc1. Legacy, segwit y native segwit respectivamente 

Cuando las tengas en el ledger mueve todos los fondos a una bc1 native segwit son las nuevas con mejores comisiones


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 May 2021)

Increíble en qué se ha convertido el subforo Criptomonedas. Todo lleno de shitcoineros sin interés alguno en la tecnología subyaciente ni en las propiedades exclusivas de Bitcoin, solo quieren dar el pelotazo rápido y fácil. No solo aquí, en otros foros pasa igual. Preveo mucho dolor.


----------



## uhnitas (8 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Increíble en qué se ha convertido el subforo Criptomonedas. Todo lleno de shitcoineros sin interés alguno en la tecnología subyaciente ni en las propiedades exclusivas de Bitcoin, solo quieren dar el pelotazo rápido y fácil. No solo aquí, en otros foros pasa igual. Preveo mucho dolor.



Yo estoy deseando que llegue el dolor.


----------



## calaminox (8 May 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Yo estoy deseando que llegue el dolor.



Espera que me forre hombre..por las carreras de Futre leñe..


----------



## landlady (8 May 2021)

Se sale de los bancos ¿cbdc? y de las mineras de oro ¿Bitcoin comiéndose al oro?

¿Qué sentido tiene estar en líquidez ante un entorno inflacionario? Algo tienen que estar preparando...


----------



## Beborn (8 May 2021)

Trezor o Ledger? Cual gusta más a los floreros?


----------



## tolomeo (8 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Trezor o Ledger? Cual gusta más a los floreros?



Trezor siempre


----------



## Roninn (8 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Increíble en qué se ha convertido el subforo Criptomonedas. Todo lleno de shitcoineros sin interés alguno en la tecnología subyaciente ni en las propiedades exclusivas de Bitcoin, solo quieren dar el pelotazo rápido y fácil. No solo aquí, en otros foros pasa igual. Preveo mucho dolor.



Ha entrado mucho dinero retrasado en las dos ultimas semanas. Que suban proyectos serios pues tiene cierta logica pero cuando blockchains literalmente muertas como ETC se disparan, ojo.

Los del perro y derivados se van a hacer pupita.


----------



## Seronoser (8 May 2021)

Tiene una pinta de que va a explotar todo hacia arriba dentro de nada.
BTC "solo" con una dominancia del 43%


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 May 2021)




----------



## MIP (9 May 2021)

Mtk dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece TVK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas en el hilo equivocado amic


----------



## The Grasshopper (9 May 2021)

La dominancia ha caído un 1%


----------



## Edu.R (9 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Increíble en qué se ha convertido el subforo Criptomonedas. Todo lleno de shitcoineros sin interés alguno en la tecnología subyaciente ni en las propiedades exclusivas de Bitcoin, solo quieren dar el pelotazo rápido y fácil. No solo aquí, en otros foros pasa igual. Preveo mucho dolor.



Bueno, entre nocoiners diciendo todo el rato lo de la estafa piramidal, y shitcoiners intentando ganar unos Eypos como el que los gana jugando al Poker, tampoco hay mucha diferencia.

Tu sigue remando, que ya se te premiará. Nadie dijo que esto fuera a ser fácil ni un camino de rosas.


----------



## Edu.R (9 May 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> La dominancia ha caído un 1%
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 653980



La dominancia más baja del BTC llegó cuando reventó la burbuja de noviembre de 2017, rondando solamente el 30% en enero-febrero de 2018.

La dominancia normal del BTC está en torno al 60-65%. Ahora estamos en un 44%.

ETH ahora está bastante subida de dominancia: casi un 19%. Ha tenido picos en el pasado del 31%, pero normalmente está en el 10%. Ripple por ejemplo ha tenido también sus picos de más de un 15% (Ahora está en el 2%).

Yo no digo nada y lo digo todo. Me plantearía cosas. Pero si BTC pierde tanta dominancia sin perder valor con respecto al FIAT, malo no puede ser.


----------



## The Grasshopper (9 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La dominancia normal del BTC está en torno al 60-65%. Ahora estamos en un 44%.
> 
> ETH ahora está bastante subida de dominancia: casi un 19%. Ha tenido picos en el pasado del 31%, pero normalmente está en el 10%. Ripple por ejemplo ha tenido también sus picos de más de un 15% (Ahora está en el 2%).
> 
> Yo no digo nada y lo digo todo. Me plantearía cosas. Pero si BTC pierde tanta dominancia sin perder valor con respecto al FIAT, malo no puede ser.



alt season. Cuando lleguen al tope todo de vuelta al Bitcoin. 

Qué cosas te planteas?


----------



## mr_nobody (9 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La dominancia más baja del BTC llegó cuando reventó la burbuja de noviembre de 2017, rondando solamente el 30% en enero-febrero de 2018.
> 
> La dominancia normal del BTC está en torno al 60-65%. Ahora estamos en un 44%.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en la misma linea, estamos en AltSeasson y los que llevamos anhos en este mundillo ya sabemos como va esto. BTC esta en letargo, el dia menos esperado despierta y se va a los 100K sin despeinarse.

BTC es el rey, es el que lleva aguantando y tirando del carro estoicamente desde el primer dia. Las Altcoins son una trampa para robarte tus satoshis.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 May 2021)

Año 2025 ¿Que potencial real tiene Bitcoin?


? Si quieres estar informado de las novedades regístrate en http://educacionfinanciera.gr8.com/ y te mantendremos actualizado. ? Únete al canal de #telegram: https://t.me/joinchat/I-PQvRNZ4G_hS...




odysee.com


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tiene una pinta de que va a explotar todo hacia arriba dentro de nada.
> BTC "solo" con una dominancia del 43%



Está costando la hueva romper de nuevo los 60.000 $.


----------



## Edu.R (9 May 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> alt season. Cuando lleguen al tope todo de vuelta al Bitcoin.
> 
> Qué cosas te planteas?



Yo creo que en otoño nos podemos ir a las 6 cifras. Me parecía una salvajada, pero ahora lo veo. Aun asi, los 50-60k me parece que es un valor que da la sensación de ser bastante estable. No digo que sea un suelo, pero lleva 3-4 meses por esta zona y eso es bastante reseñable.


----------



## Pablo Villa (10 May 2021)

Min 12,50..


Cyberpoligono esta ya aqui. 
Que opinais sobre como afectara a btc?


----------



## nicoburza (10 May 2021)

Me preocupa mucho lo del apagon. Creo que mas que nada en este mundo.


----------



## _______ (10 May 2021)

nicoburza dijo:


> Me preocupa mucho lo del apagon. Creo que mas que nada en este mundo.



si hay apagon me arrastrare por las basuras hasta que lo enciendan un año dos 5 o 10 mas tarde y ver que el precio hsa subido a 100 millones

pero bueno tampoco creo que ocurra seguro

en un hilo un forero dijo como poder acceder a la red si la intentan bloquear, mas que apagar intentaran que se tenga que acceder a traves de id digital a toda web...pero la red es la red y la red bitcoin es otra red, si accedes podras operar


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Increíble en qué se ha convertido el subforo Criptomonedas. Todo lleno de shitcoineros sin interés alguno en la tecnología subyaciente ni en las propiedades exclusivas de Bitcoin, solo quieren dar el pelotazo rápido y fácil. No solo aquí, en otros foros pasa igual. Preveo mucho dolor.



Quizá se ha llenado de gente que saca buenas rentabilidades con proyectos que valen para algo y con potencial, me parece bien que existáis los Boomer Coiner de bajo iq, con miedo al riesgo y con las rentabilidades de mierda que no llegan ni para comprarte un paquete de chicles en los mejores días.


Os jode que salgan capitales para buscar mayores rentabilidades y que se empiece a hablar en otros sitios de cosas que no sean el BTC = Boomer The coin, hasta el atraco de ETH esta teniendo mas crecimiento, en los medios normies ya se empiezan a mencionar eth, lite, Bnb y por supuesto Doge.

Aceptar que cada vez importáis menos a todos, la gente ya ha visto como sacar dineros de otras cryptos con más potencial y según mas gente entre a las cryptos menos vais a importar al mercado.

Con menos envidia también se puede vivir, U mad StUPId ass nigga


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 May 2021)

Todas las shitcoins parten de la misma idea: "útil y con mucho potencial", y todas acaban en la mierda. Y todos los shitcoineros que pululaban por este hilo se largaron humillados, ahora veo que han llegado nuevas remesas y el ciclo se repite.


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

Solo con lo que tengo en shiba puedo comprar mas de 30 BtC, pero es que para que ??? el BTC ya no le importa a nadie por mucho que duela asimilarlo, lo de 2017-2018 no va a pasar por el hecho de que el volumen de cryptos este año ha crecido mas que todos los años anteriores. El btc era para cuando eras un viejo o un novato, según la gente entiende que hay opciones mas rentables no van a meter nada en un mojon tan caro que no tiene la proyección y valen lo que vale.

Exchanges que listan shitcoins antes que nadie, no paran de crecer en volumen como gate, kuco, kraken, cointiger, huobi hace 2 días se rompió el record de volumen en gate por el fenómeno shiba.

Sorry pero no va pasar lo que queráis


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (10 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> blablabla



Menudo parguela estás hecho.

Respeta a la gente que lleva en esto años y aguantaron los años duros para que los *tiktokers* podais creeros _el puto Jordan Belfort del Internet _por haber hecho un par de miles con el dinero de mama_. _

Te aconsejo más humildad y aprender de la gente que sabe por aquí. El dinero que llega facil se va facil, y no quiero verte llorar por aqui cuando eso pase.


----------



## Beborn (10 May 2021)

Todavia no habeis ignorado el Pimpero ese?

Solo la forma en la que habla intercalando anglicismos cada 3 palabras me da que pensar que posiblemente sea un sudaca venido a mas.
Jamas ha dado muestra ninguna de todas sus increibles ganancias, millones dice. Solo repite como un loro "btc = boomer, shiba = to the moon".

Hacedme caso, ignoradle, es la autentica saluc.


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Menudo parguela estás hecho.
> 
> Respeta a la gente que lleva en esto años y aguantaron los años duros para que los *tiktokers* podais creeros _el puto Jordan Belfort del Internet _por haber hecho un par de miles con el dinero de mama_. _
> 
> Te aconsejo más humildad y aprender de la gente que sabe por aquí. El dinero que llega facil se va facil, y no quiero verte llorar por aqui cuando eso pase.



Quizá tu respuesta esta mal planteada y deberíais aprender de los tik tokers los boomers que para algo sacan mas dinero que vosotros en 2 semanas, yo llorar no puedo llorar en ningún momento si podría dejar de ganar dinero pero perder jamás ya que tengo todas mis entradas desde pre sales o primera media hora quitando los 600 k de tomo.

En lugar de ganar x millones podría ganar menos pero ya puedo vivir mi vida sin preocupaciones, que debo hacerle caso a alguien con una foto de eth que se flipa con un x4 anual xD ??? si es eso es lo que me hago yo cada hora


----------



## ninfireblade (10 May 2021)

Veo que ya tenemos nueva mascota en el hilo. A ver lo que tarda en ir a hacerle compañía a las que ya no están


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

Puedo comprar las btc de todo el hilo cagarme en ellas y donarlas al tercer mundo y aun así seguir teniendo mas dinero que todos vosotros


----------



## HaCHa (10 May 2021)

Un tío que hace millón y medio con algo como SHIBA ya ha ganado la partida y por tanto desaparece con la vida resuelta.
Lo pasa todo a un earn de BTC hasta garantizarse un sueldazo fijo y luego no tarda ni dos días en largarse a las Seychelles, a fundírselo bajo las palmeras, en mojitos y lumis.


----------



## Rajoy (10 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Puedo comprar las btc de todo el hilo cagarme en ellas y donarlas al tercer mundo y aun así seguir teniendo mas dinero que todos vosotros



Que sabrás tu cuantos BTC hay en el hilo, fantoche ? Aunque el hecho de que por aquí haya bastantes early adopters debería de darte alguna pista, si no fueras un descerebrado.

En el ranking de las criptos que más han subido en los últimos 7 días según Coinmarketcap, está "shitba" en primer lugar junto a truños como bitcoin diamond o ethereum classic, en tercer y cuarto lugar, respectivamente.

Veo mucho dolor ...


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Que sabrás tu cuantos BTC hay en el hilo, fantoche ? Aunque el hecho de que por aquí haya bastantes early adopters debería de darte alguna pista, si no fueras un descerebrado.
> 
> En el ranking de las criptos que más han subido en los últimos 7 días según Coinmarketcap, está "shitba" en primer lugar junto a truños como bitcoin diamond o ethereum classic, en tercer y cuarto lugar, respectivamente.
> 
> Veo mucho dolor ...



Como se nota que eres un viejo con iq bajo la madre que te pario te lo explico de la manera que hasta tu lo puedas captar, porque se ve porque estás en bitcoin porque tu capacidad de análisis es limitada.

Shiba últimos 90 días 5.522, 876, 72 % de crecimiento 

BTC Bommer coin 25 % DE CRECIMIENTO 

Si que han crecido lo mismo


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Un tío que hace millón y medio con algo como SHIBA ya ha ganado la partida y por tanto desaparece con la vida resuelta.
> Lo pasa todo a un earn de BTC hasta garantizarse un sueldazo fijo y luego no tarda ni dos días en largarse a las Seychelles, a fundírselo bajo las palmeras, en mojitos y lumis.



Toda la razón en todo menos en lo de las seychells tengo pensado Portugal o Andorra y lumis no que tengo ya un buen pick de novia que además también tiene un buen pellizco de shibas 3/4 mi posición. Así me evito las gold diggers con mas ETS que el camión de la basura.


----------



## Josar (10 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Como se nota que eres un viejo con iq bajo la madre que te pario te lo explico de la manera que hasta tu lo puedas captar, porque se ve porque estás en bitcoin porque tu capacidad de análisis es limitada.
> 
> Shiba últimos 90 días 5.522, 876, 72 % de crecimiento
> 
> ...



Saca el crecimiento de los últimos 10 años...es verdad no puedes 

Me conformo con que reflotes tus comentarios a final de este año

Hay mucha diferencia entre usuarios de BTC que siguen por aquí después de años porque son usuarios que es lo que mantiene la moneda, no los especuladores 

Tu para bien o para mal, dentro de unos meses habrás perdido todo dinero en Shiba o con suerte serás de los primeros en vender que harán perder la pasta a los últimos en entrar

En todo caso no veremos usuarios de shiba dentro de 10 años por aquí, porque no existen, solo especuladores 

Los especuladores saldrán con el culo ardiendo en cuanto salten los primeros stop lose


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Saca el crecimiento de los últimos 10 años...es verdad no puedes
> 
> Me conformo con que reflotes tus comentarios a final de este año
> 
> ...



Sera porque en shiba no tiene 10 años no ??? pero puedes compararlo con los primeros meses de el btc incluso años y shiba ha crecido muchísimo mas top 19 ya en cmc hace 4 días estaba en top 2500, el problema de los boomers es pensar que shiba es un meme coin como DOGE, pero no, es un swap y una tecnología disruptiva en desarrollo que va a ir sacando cosas. 

Los que decís a la gente que meta a el BTC hoy día que se arrepentirá sois unos vendemotos que os aprovecháis de la gente diciendo que serán millonarios por comprar BTC, yo si que ayudo a los usuarios a que farmeen dinero con las monedas que pongo.

Los españoles suelen ser paperhand dudo que aquí exista alguien que tenga BTC desde 2010 si es gente que se flipa con subidas del 2 % diario estas tu que ven un + 200 % y no venden.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Como se nota que eres un viejo con iq bajo la madre que te pario te lo explico de la manera que hasta tu lo puedas captar, porque se ve porque estás en bitcoin porque tu capacidad de análisis es limitada.
> 
> Shiba últimos 90 días 5.522, 876, 72 % de crecimiento
> 
> ...





Hay que cambiar el nombre de este hilo, Hilo oficial de Shiva y Akita, nos vamos a forrar mientras los bitcoiners lloran como magdalenas por no haber sabido que estas dos monedas eran las autenticas criptos.


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay que cambiar el nombre de este hilo, Hilo oficial de Shiva y Akita, nos vamos a forrar mientras los bitcoiners lloran como magdalenas por no haber sabido que estas dos monedas eran las autenticas criptos.



Sino digo que el BTC para los primeros fuese genial pero es un activo que esta pintando a muerto que según crece el interés de las cryptos y la gente ve que existen mas oportunidades esta llamado a no subir mas o a irse al guano.

Es el fotolog de las cryptos en su día un pepino porque no había mas, hoy día pues ni existe el FOTOLOG es igual al BTC algo obsoleto que pierde intereses, mientras shiba, akita. safemoon, doge y otros chicharros te dan lo que esto es imposible que te de jamás.

La vaca del BTC ya esta exprima incluso aunque suba a 100 k a final de años es que seria un x2 de mierda, con eso yo no hago nada yo de x10 en el peor de los casos no bajo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Sino digo que el BTC para los primeros fuese genial pero es un activo que esta pintando a muerto que según crece el interés de las cryptos y la gente ve que existen mas oportunidades esta llamado a no subir mas o a irse al guano.
> 
> Es el fotolog de las cryptos en su día un pepino porque no había mas, hoy día pues ni existe el FOTOLOG es igual al BTC algo obsoleto que pierde intereses, mientras shiba, akita. safemoon, doge y otros chicharros te dan lo que esto es imposible que te de jamás.
> 
> La vaca del BTC ya esta exprima incluso aunque suba a 100 k a final de años es que seria un x2 de mierda, con eso yo no hago nada yo de x10 en el peor de los casos no bajo.




Yo le voy a meter bastante mas al akita y al shiba, espero poder forrarme salvajemente.


----------



## uhnitas (10 May 2021)

Tenemos competencia por el nuevo memo tieso del hilo.
30 Bitcoins en mierdicoin dice que tiene, ja!


----------



## Josar (10 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Sera porque en shiba no tiene 10 años no ??? pero puedes compararlo con los primeros meses de el btc incluso años y shiba ha crecido muchísimo mas top 19 ya en cmc hace 4 días estaba en top 2500, el problema de los boomers es pensar que shiba es un meme coin como DOGE, pero no, es un swap y una tecnología disruptiva en desarrollo que va a ir sacando cosas.
> 
> Los que decís a la gente que meta a el BTC hoy día que se arrepentirá sois unos vendemotos que os aprovecháis de la gente diciendo que serán millonarios por comprar BTC, yo si que ayudo a los usuarios a que farmeen dinero con las monedas que pongo.
> 
> Los españoles suelen ser paperhand dudo que aquí exista alguien que tenga BTC desde 2010 si es gente que se flipa con subidas del 2 % diario estas tu que ven un + 200 % y no venden.



Hay mucha gente que tiene btc desde 2010, tu llevas aquí 1 días y vas a desaparecer dentro de 2 más, seguramente llorando con perdidas 

Los usuarios de BTC ya no entramos por estos foros, solo habéis quedado críos que pensáis que os vais a forrar. Pero como no tenéis ni hilo de tu mierdacoin con más gente que haya comprado vuestra mierda venís a postear al hilo de bitcoin para que alguien os pueda leer y con suerte os meta dinero en vuestra shitcoin para que puedas venderla a algún pardillo y largarte con euros que es la única moneda que te interesa 

Suerte con tu eurillos


----------



## Pimp (10 May 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que tiene btc desde 2010, tu llevas aquí 1 días y vas a desaparecer dentro de 2 más, seguramente llorando con perdidas
> 
> Los usuarios de BTC ya no entramos por estos foros, solo habéis quedado críos que pensáis que os vais a forrar. Pero como no tenéis ni hilo de tu mierdacoin con más gente que haya comprado vuestra mierda venís a postear al hilo de bitcoin para que alguien os pueda leer y con suerte os meta dinero en vuestra shitcoin para que puedas venderla a algún pardillo y largarte con euros que es la única moneda que te interesa
> 
> Suerte con tu eurillos



Es justo lo contrario los usuarios de BTC sois unos viejos sin idea alguna que comprasteis BTC porque es la única que os suena, lleváis meses congelados mientras la gente esta en proyectos haciéndose dineros macho. SHIBA ha roto el record de volumen y tradeo de la historia de hecho ya se han caído 5 exchanges al no resistir tanto volumen.

Tres últimos días Gate io, huobi, kucoin y binance la han listado de una visto el fenómeno, 3 días siendo Trending topic mundial pero jejeje QuE TONTOs SoiS con VuEsTroS x1000000 en cada moneda, el listo soy soy con mi 0.24 % semanal en BTC.

EL BTC su dominancia esta done antes caía el BTC y caía el mercado como un azucarillo, ahora el BTC esta en el caldo absoluto al mercado se la suda :3 el ETH vuela, las alts vuelan y el Shibita record tras record.

En 4 días el shiba cae me voy con mis millones a otro lado sin problema porque yo no siento amor por el shiba como vosotros por una moneda de mierda, se leer el mercado y hacer dinero cosa que los boomers no podéis hacer porque sois animales de costumbres con incapacidad de adaptaros a las waves.

Tenéis una capacidad nula de leer el mercado y para snipear cosas porque vuestra mente Boomer es dominada por el Boomer coin


----------



## Parlakistan (10 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Es justo lo contrario los usuarios de BTC sois unos viejos sin idea alguna que comprasteis BTC porque es la única que os suena, lleváis meses congelados mientras la gente esta en proyectos haciéndose dineros macho. SHIBA ha roto el record de volumen y tradeo de la historia de hecho ya se han caído 5 exchanges al no resistir tanto volumen.
> 
> Tres últimos días Gate io, huobi, kucoin y binance la han listado de una visto el fenómeno, 3 días siendo Trending topic mundial pero jejeje QuE TONTOs SoiS con VuEsTroS x1000000 en cada moneda, el listo soy soy con mi 0.24 % semanal en BTC.
> 
> ...



Te van a hacer esto:


----------



## Roninn (10 May 2021)

Ni caso al troll del perro, no es real. Es una amalgama con diferentes voces


----------



## Sinjar (10 May 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Tenemos competencia por el nuevo memo tieso del hilo.
> 30 Bitcoins en mierdicoin dice que tiene, ja!



Si es verdad que tiene tanto como dice en esas shitcoins, me gustaría ver como vende en un momento dado, si no hay liquided suficiente.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 May 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Si es verdad que tiene tanto como dice en esas shitcoins, me gustaría ver como vende en un momento dado, si no hay liquided suficiente.



La risa será cuando mucha gente vea que no se ejecutan sus stops en monedas ilíquidas...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 May 2021)

Mark Zuckerberg dice que tiene una cabra que se llama Bitcoin. Ese tío es gilipollas


----------



## ertitoagus (11 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mark Zuckerberg dice que tiene una cabra que se llama Bitcoin. Ese tío es gilipollas



tiene envidia de los shitpumpeos de elon musk, pero no ha tenido gracia en su intento.


----------



## Edu.R (11 May 2021)

Me ha encantado la frase "hacer un x2 de mierda". Yo creo que eso lo resume todo a la perfección.


----------



## Polonia Viva (11 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me ha encantado la frase "hacer un x2 de mierda". Yo creo que eso lo resume todo a la perfección.



Yo he llegado a leer en este mismo hilo que "No me merece la pena meter dinero en Bitcoin para hacer solo un x3 o un x4 en un año"


----------



## Pimp (11 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me ha encantado la frase "hacer un x2 de mierda". Yo creo que eso lo resume todo a la perfección.



Para mi eso es poco, porque yo ya he ganado al mercado para la gente conservadora puede estar bien a mi me sabe a poco y esto lo digo desde el respeto.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Es justo lo contrario los usuarios de BTC sois unos viejos sin idea alguna que comprasteis BTC porque es la única que os suena, lleváis meses congelados mientras la gente esta en proyectos haciéndose dineros macho. SHIBA ha roto el record de volumen y tradeo de la historia de hecho ya se han caído 5 exchanges al no resistir tanto volumen.
> 
> Tres últimos días Gate io, huobi, kucoin y binance la han listado de una visto el fenómeno, 3 días siendo Trending topic mundial pero jejeje QuE TONTOs SoiS con VuEsTroS x1000000 en cada moneda, el listo soy soy con mi 0.24 % semanal en BTC.
> 
> ...




Llevamos 10 años viendo pasar por aquí gente como tú. Todos pensando que han descubierto la pólvora con su shitcoin de turno. Al final todos desaparecen y Bitcoin sigue subiendo. No vas a ser una excepción.

Y dicho esto ya vas a ignorados a hacerle compañia al resto, no voy a perder un minuto más contigo.


----------



## Beborn (11 May 2021)

Estais jodiendo el hilo.

Yo no veo a quien estais respondiendo, porque tengo a varios pomperos calaos ya en el ignore, pero me salen las respuestas de los que no tengo en ignore y estais dejando el hilo hecho unos zorros (que no es que fuera maravilloso de antes pero al menos se tiraba igual 1 semana sin pomperos) y ahora es dia si dia tambien.

DON'T FEED THE TROLLS.


----------



## Edu.R (11 May 2021)

El subforo, y este tema en particular, solo se mantiene casto y puro cuando BTC se revaloriza.

Si baja o las altcoins suben, se llena de mediocridad. Pero esto es asi, se acepta y al BTC se le quiere como es. No podemos luchar contra ello.


----------



## HaCHa (11 May 2021)

Ayer salió en trinance otra shitcoin de perrete. Ok, hoy Musk pregunta en Twitter, así con tó su rabo, si quieren comprarle los carrazos con DOGEs y ya está pumpeado otra vez el perrete de Musk,
La cosa es que sólo ha preguntado, esto es, que cuando nos venga con otro tuit para decir que no le dejan hacerlo, se caerá lo subido hoy y más.

Y en esas subidas y bajadas el tío se lo lleva todo bien crudo.

Si fuera bolsa le caería un delito que se llama "maquinación para alterar el valor de las cosas". Pero como no es economía real no le pueden hacer nada.

El puto pump and dump, como ya han dicho por ahí, está arruinando a unos para encumbrar a otros... y es delito, en puridad.
Si no aparece un organismo tipo CNMV para detener a Musk es porque no son divisas de curso legal. Pero eso no quita que las cosas sean como son y tengan el nombre que tienen: choriceo desaprensivo.

Con cada pelotazo de estos se destruye valor real para posicionar valor especulativo sin que haya ni Dios ni amo que se resista o rebote.

Es la libertad de la que tanto hablan los fachas. Libertad para atropellar, vaya.


----------



## calaminox (11 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ayer salió en trinance otra shitcoin de perrete. Ok, hoy Musk pregunta en Twitter, así con tó su rabo, si quieren comprarle los carrazos con DOGEs y ya está pumpeado otra vez el perrete de Musk,
> La cosa es que sólo ha preguntado, esto es, que cuando nos venga con otro tuit para decir que no le dejan hacerlo, se caerá lo subido hoy y más.
> 
> Y en esas subidas y bajadas el tío se lo lleva todo bien crudo.
> ...



Te he dado un zanks porque tu mensaje es oro puro.. Yo vote hace tiempo a Carmena y Errejon en las generales.. Me fui de Madrid.. Ahora entiendo lo del día 4..Libertad es poder elegir y entre Doge y el Petro lo tengo claro.. Seguro que si en lugar de Elon Musk fuera Pablo Iglesias no te parecería mal.. Ese odio a que prosperen los demás no es bueno.. Sabes lo mejor para evitar que te engañen?.. Educarte y tener criterio propio.. No prohibir.. Libertad para vivir y si Elon Musk gana dinero es porque quienes se lo hacen ganar deberían educarse para no perder.. Y no quejarse.. Aunque reconozcamos que Elon es un trilero...


----------



## HaCHa (11 May 2021)

Yo creo en el estado y en que debe meterse en los negocios que hace la gente precisamente para que no pasen las cosas que están pasando ahora en el mercado de las cryptos, que está dejando de ser un mercado para convertirse en un casino.

Ahora saldrá alguien para decirme que siempre ha sido un casino y la bolsa también, pero lo cierto es que tanto los casinos como las bolsas están (mal, pero) regulados para evitar que la gente los use para blanquear, o robar. Y esto de las cryptos pues no. Hay mucho dinero del que mueven que sólo lo mueven para blanquearlo, y mucho del que cambia de manos lo hace de forma ilegal, o groseramente inmoral.

Que a veces se nos olvida que _legal _es una cosa, _legítimo _otra y _lícito _otra.


----------



## MIP (11 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo creo en el estado y en que debe meterse en los negocios que hace la gente precisamente para que no pasen las cosas que están pasando ahora en el mercado de las cryptos, que está dejando de ser un mercado para convertirse en un casino.



Si no te gustan los casinos lo primero que tienes que hacer es no entrar nunca a ninguno, no andar jodiendo a los que si les gustan. 

Bitcoin aspira a retirar todo el poder de emisión de moneda a los estados, porque si alguien ha demostrado ser un maestro en los negocios turbios y sucios han sido los estados. 

Como contesto un capo mafioso en un juicio, cuando le preguntaron por qué había dejado el negocio de las drogas, contestó “es que no puedo competir contra la CIA”


----------



## calaminox (11 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo creo en el estado y en que debe meterse en los negocios que hace la gente precisamente para que no pasen las cosas que están pasando ahora en el mercado de las cryptos, que está dejando de ser un mercado para convertirse en un casino.
> 
> Ahora saldrá alguien para decirme que siempre ha sido un casino y la bolsa también, pero lo cierto es que tanto los casinos como las bolsas están (mal, pero) regulados para evitar que la gente los use para blanquear, o robar. Y esto de las cryptos pues no. Hay mucho dinero del que mueven que sólo lo mueven para blanquearlo, y mucho del que cambia de manos lo hace de forma ilegal, o groseramente inmoral.
> 
> Que a veces se nos olvida que _legal _es una cosa, _legítimo _otra y _lícito _otra.



Cierto cuando regulen el top manta, lo de la venta de droga que lo hagan con las cripto.. En Turquía, Venezuela y Nigeria regulan mucho.. Libertad para vivir y la forma de que no haya fraudes es gente educada y con conocimientos válidos no prohibir.


----------



## HaCHa (11 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Si no te gustan los casinos lo primero que tienes que hacer es no entrar nunca a ninguno, no andar jodiendo a los que si les gustan.



Oh, me encantan los casinos. Lo que no me hace puta gracia es apostar contra uno que trae dinero de drogas como para enterrarme en él. O jugar una partida con las cartas marcadas. O follamos todos o la puta al río.

¿Queréis una economía sin exceso de corsé, operadores y reguladores? Yo también, pero, tanto algoritmo mágico y tanta polla, me parece a mí que lo primero tendría que haber sido evitar el abuso fraudulento. Y digo abuso porque entiendo que siempre hay cierto margen de uso, y así solía ser, hasta que las shitcoins se pusieron a barrer con todo y del uso hemos pasado al abuso.

Vamos, que yo sé a qué se viene a esto de las cryptos, pero me da que los mínimos no se están cumpliendo y que la fiesta acabará mal como no enderece pronto el rumbo. Que una cosa es quitar los estados y otra muy distinta es hacer como que no existen ni el interés general ni los derechos.


----------



## calaminox (11 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Si no te gustan los casinos lo primero que tienes que hacer es no entrar nunca a ninguno, no andar jodiendo a los que si les gustan.
> 
> Bitcoin aspira a retirar todo el poder de emisión de moneda a los estados, porque si alguien ha demostrado ser un maestro en los negocios turbios y sucios han sido los estados.
> 
> Como contesto un capo mafioso en un juicio, cuando le preguntaron por qué había dejado el negocio de las drogas, contestó “es que no puedo competir contra la CIA”



Sabes lo que más me gusta... Que cierta gente que "representa al pueblo" solamente interviene cuando los pobres tienen las mismas herramientas para operar que ricos y bancos.. Odian que la gente prospere.. Y le hacen el trabajo sucio a la banca y poderes facticos.. Los premian por ello.. Si vas a Galapagar podrás verlo con tus ojos.. Libertad para decidir.. Y asumir las consecuencias


----------



## calaminox (11 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me ha encantado la frase "hacer un x2 de mierda". Yo creo que eso lo resume todo a la perfección.



Depende la cantidad que multiplique..


----------



## The Grasshopper (11 May 2021)

Traer Galapagar al hilo del Bitcoin tiene su mérito, las cosas como son.


----------



## calaminox (11 May 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Traer Galapagar al hilo del Bitcoin tiene su mérito, las cosas como son.



Cierto, y que un comunista venga a un hilo de un valor descentralizado, deflaccionario y libre.. Pero este hilo es oro puro, ese mensaje es una lección maravillosa..


----------



## fjsanchezgil (11 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ayer salió en trinance otra shitcoin de perrete. Ok, hoy Musk pregunta en Twitter, así con tó su rabo, si quieren comprarle los carrazos con DOGEs y ya está pumpeado otra vez el perrete de Musk,
> La cosa es que sólo ha preguntado, esto es, que cuando nos venga con otro tuit para decir que no le dejan hacerlo, se caerá lo subido hoy y más.
> 
> Y en esas subidas y bajadas el tío se lo lleva todo bien crudo.
> ...



No sera "economía real", pero bien que las haciendas estatales quieren cobrar su impuesticos, y sacar su tajada, hasta de las permutas.

Para lo malo si que es economía, para lo bueno no.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## landlady (11 May 2021)

Me descojono con que Vitalik tenga el 50% de todas las shibas, entre eso y el supply indefinido de eth podría tirar abajo la nº 2 y la nº 18 por capitalización con la puta del nardo.

Y monero que al menos tiene algo de sentido entre tanta morralla la nº 25.


----------



## _______ (11 May 2021)

landlady dijo:


> Me descojono con que Vitalik tenga el 50% de todas las shibas, entre eso y el supply indefinido de eth podría tirar abajo la nº 2 y la nº 18 por capitalización con la puta del nardo.
> 
> Y monero que al menos tiene algo de sentido entre tanta morralla la nº 25.



monero sera algun dia cercano la segunda o tercera


----------



## Mtk (11 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo creo en el estado y en que debe meterse en los negocios que hace la gente precisamente para que no pasen las cosas que están pasando ahora en el mercado de las cryptos, que está dejando de ser un mercado para convertirse en un casino.
> 
> Ahora saldrá alguien para decirme que siempre ha sido un casino y la bolsa también, pero lo cierto es que tanto los casinos como las bolsas están (mal, pero) regulados para evitar que la gente los use para blanquear, o robar. Y esto de las cryptos pues no. Hay mucho dinero del que mueven que sólo lo mueven para blanquearlo, y mucho del que cambia de manos lo hace de forma ilegal, o groseramente inmoral.
> 
> Que a veces se nos olvida que _legal _es una cosa, _legítimo _otra y _lícito _otra.



Cuando veas las políticas económicas dr los Estados a través de los bancos centrales con los bancos como "gas" entonces flipas. Esto es un mercado sin respaldo para los inversores, ergo asumen su propio riesgo. Los tres mencionados arribas distribuyen el riesgo entre nosotros.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 May 2021)

400.000 $ EOY, o al menos eso es lo que dice este chino cudeiro.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 May 2021)

todos los tokens de ETH esta madrugada han subido un piquito jijiji


----------



## HaCHa (12 May 2021)

Mtk dijo:


> Esto es un mercado sin respaldo para los inversores, ergo asumen su propio riesgo.



¿Pero a ti te parece, pongamos, _medio normal_, que si mañana te encañono y te obligo a transferirme tu millonada de cryptos no haya policía en el mundo que te vaya a defender ni aseguradora que te vaya a reembolsar ni justicia que me pueda procesar?

Joder, a ver si esto de las nuevas divisas nos va a devolver al puto salvaje oeste.

Me consta que los fachas del foro será lo que andan deseando, pero la realidad es que, ahí al lado, en Albania, acabaron a tiros hace apenas cuatro días, por algo mucho menos loco pero que en el fondo venía a ser lo mismo:








De la estafa piramidal a la guerra civil: cuando Albania sucumbió a la anarquía por los esquemas Ponzi


1989 supuso un punto de no retorno para la mayor parte de economías planificadas. La paulatina, repentina y calamitosa caída del comunismo provocó una crisis...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> todos los tokens de ETH esta madrugada han subido un piquito jijiji



Alguno lleva una caida del 20%


----------



## Ds_84 (12 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Pero a ti te parece, pongamos, _medio normal_, que si mañana te encañono y te obligo a transferirme tu millonada de cryptos no haya policía en el mundo que te vaya a defender ni aseguradora que te vaya a reembolsar ni justicia que me pueda procesar?
> 
> Joder, a ver si esto de las nuevas divisas nos va a devolver al puto salvaje oeste.
> 
> ...



y si dejas a la gente en paz, en vez de hacerte el progre preocupandote de todo el mundo?

tienes complejo de policia? que quieres salvar 'ar mundo' del 'marvado capitalismo'?

deja a la gente que se estrelle CON SU DINERO.

Estás usando una mezcla de argumentos de autoridad y muñecos de paja tipicamente progres, que no se sostienen.


----------



## gapema (12 May 2021)

Los estados tienen la misma capacidad de regular el bitcoin, que de regular la ley de la gravedad.

Regular (o prohibir) el bitcoin, tiene la misma efectividad que prohibir al coronavirus que mate.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 May 2021)

Creo que se conseguirá un 40% en la primera ronda de Taproot, no está mal. Se supone que en el próximo ajuste de dificultad muchos mineros rezagados empezarán a señalizar su conformidad, eso leí por reddit.


----------



## Mtk (12 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Pero a ti te parece, pongamos, _medio normal_, que si mañana te encañono y te obligo a transferirme tu millonada de cryptos no haya policía en el mundo que te vaya a defender ni aseguradora que te vaya a reembolsar ni justicia que me pueda procesar?
> 
> Joder, a ver si esto de las nuevas divisas nos va a devolver al puto salvaje oeste.
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo con las preferentes ¿no? No le parece normal no, ni lo uno ni lo otro.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Los estados tienen la misma capacidad de regular el bitcoin, que de regular la ley de la gravedad.
> 
> Regular (o prohibir) el bitcoin, tiene la misma efectividad que prohibir al coronavirus que mate.



Los Estados están desesperados. 
En donde resido fiscalmente, si no se comunica a la Hacienda local que se tienen criptos, te cae condena de cárcel de varios años.
Preocupadísimos nos hallamos aquí


----------



## Polonia Viva (12 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Creo que se conseguirá un 40% en la primera ronda de Taproot, no está mal. Se supone que en el próximo ajuste de dificultad muchos mineros rezagados empezarán a señalizar su conformidad, eso leí por reddit.



Sí, está bastante bien para la primera iteración. Se preveía que se iban a necesitar como mínimo 3 iteraciones para llegar al 90%


----------



## sirpask (12 May 2021)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los Estados están desesperados.
> En donde resido fiscalmente, si no se comunica a la Hacienda local que se tienen criptos, te cae condena de cárcel de varios años.
> Preocupadísimos nos hallamos aquí



Joder, ¿en qué jurisdicción estás? Bielorusia? Ucrania?


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Joder, ¿en qué jurisdicción estás? Bielorusia? Ucrania?



Rusia


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (12 May 2021)

Hueles eso hijo? Es el olor a ahorradores de dólares con el culo en llamas. Que esta noticia se extienda un poco es lo que necesita BTC para romper los 60k de una vez y volar hacia los 100k.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 May 2021)

Si es un 4% de abril de este año a abril del año anterior estamos hablando de 4% anual... tampoco me parece tanto, pero cierto es que es un buen comienzo


----------



## iaGulin (13 May 2021)




----------



## Beborn (13 May 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


>



Hay que ser mongol para creerse que cuando anunciaron a bombo y platillo que aceptaban BTC no sabían ya de antemano el “impacto” energético.

El pompero de Elon, haciendo de las suyas una vez más. Probablemente el o sus amigos querrían BTC barato y ha dicho, no os preocupéis, que yo lo hundo en un santiamén con un tweet de los míos.

Que asco y que mal me cae.


----------



## _______ (13 May 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


>



es buenisimo, una vez comprados como no hay que moverlos, dices que no los usaras nos ha jodido, los guardas a muerte. Y de paso dices que es porque eres ecologihtah uy esperas que descubran una forma de mineria verde, lo cual nunca ocurrira, sino que oriente, con electricidad mucho mas barata minara muchos mas bitcoins que occidente, los pobres de occidente viviran en la puta miseria


----------



## iaGulin (13 May 2021)

A mí no es que me caiga mal, es que su comportamiento alterando los mercados debería tener alguna consecuencia penal.


----------



## cholesfer (13 May 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> A mí no es que me caiga mal, es que su comportamiento alterando los mercados debería tener alguna consecuencia penal.



O mortal.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2021)

BTC nunca ha necesitado a Musk.
Ni a nadie.


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


>


----------



## hornblower (13 May 2021)

El comienzo del fin


----------



## hornblower (13 May 2021)

Bajando 13,5% en estos momentos


----------



## nicoburza (13 May 2021)

Elon quiere comprar de nuevo mas bajo?


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2021)

Esta empezando el rebote. La mecha de la barra diaria indica que ha superado a la baja el mínimo del 25 de marzo (-10%) y el mínimo del 25 de abril (-2%).

Se ha llegado a poner en 38900 € (46000$). Buenas rebajas quien tuviera alguna orden de compra en esas cifras.


----------



## vpsn (13 May 2021)

Estoy convencido que todo el sistema que alimenta el dolar desde las fabricas de monedas hasta los portaviones que tienen por todo el mundo para que a nadie no se le ocurra no aceptar los papelitos no contaminan nada. Ademas Musk compro hace dos dias, hace dos dias Bitcoin no contaminaba?









Bitcoin and pollution — the definitive answer


Someone is wrong on the internet




simon.medium.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 May 2021)

Cuando sale el bueno de Elon diciendo que vende sus coches por bitcoin todo es algarabia y noticias pegadas.

Ya esta, esto es definitivo, bitcoin patron mundial monetario, el final del fiat..........

Yo que se, cada uno se inventa su cosa.

Ahora que dice que bitcoin ni en pintura poco se habla del tema, ya os avise hace unos dias de que estaba vendiendo todo y mucho cachondeo mucho jiji mucho jaja pues aqui teneis la confirmacion ya sin taparse.

Vamos a ver mañana por donde anda el bitcoin cuando nos levantemos.







Me confirman que importante empresa ha vendido.


Informacion de ultima hora, acaban de confirmarme que potente empresa, podeis imaginar cual...... ha vendido sus bitcoin, la semana que viene cuando todo este desplomado saldra la noticia filtrada, cosa que aumentara el destrozo. Fin de ciclo, enhorabuena a los que ganaron algo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ElMayoL (13 May 2021)

Uau!! Menudos fundamentales tienen las cryptos q llega un vendeburras y las sube y las baja como le sale de las pelotas. Si el payaso este dijese q el oro o la plata, o hasta el petróleo no valen o no son ecofriedly también se desplomarían estos activos?


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 May 2021)

que te ha pasado Musk? antes molabas


----------



## HaCHa (13 May 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> que te ha pasado Musk? antes molabas



Que Tesla hizo más dinero dando un pelotazo con Bitcoin que en todos los años que lleva vendiendo coches. Eso es lo que le pasa. Que se ha quedado con cara de gilipollas y de ahí que su _modelo de negocio con futuro_ ahora consista en hacer pump and dump a todas las shitcoins con un perrete por logo.

Ha sido un poco como cuando hace dos décadas la chavalada se dejaba los estudios para currar en la obra, pero cambiando el currar en la obra por el hacer el monguer en twitter.

En breve estará posicionando una alternativa ecológica a Bitcoin: sus cojones morenos.
Aquí la tienes: Elon Sperm


----------



## barborico (13 May 2021)




----------



## Beborn (13 May 2021)

He acumulado mas abajo pues tenia alguna orden de esas "por si suena la flauta" desde semanas. No pude en el absoluto minimo que marco pero bueno algo es algo.

Eso si, no estoy convencido de que no siga bajando. No se puede hacer timing del mercado asi que cada cual que vea si le quiere entrar ahora o esperar en la barrera. Con pomperos como el Elon esto empieza a ser deporte de alto riesgo.


----------



## mr_nobody (13 May 2021)

habra que ver que dice Michael Saylor


----------



## barborico (13 May 2021)

Pues que va a decir, la verdad:



Resumen: el 3% de la electricidad del mundo SE TIRA. Tiene valor 0... excepto si minas BTC con ella, entonces es útil. Y aun así, Bitcoin nisiquiera consume todo ese 3%, sino mucho menos.

¿Entonces todos los bitcoiners somos culpables de la ausencia de regulación ambiental de China?


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (13 May 2021)

MENUDA HOSTIA!!!!


SE VA A LOS 33,000 EN DOS DÍAS Y A PARTIR DE AHÍ PUEDE OCURRIR QUE SE VAYA A LOS 16,000 O A LA MIERDA DIRECTAMENTE


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 May 2021)

Veo dos posibilidades, o Musk ha recibido un toque de las élites o bien quería hacer un buy the dip masivo.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Uau!! Menudos fundamentales tienen las cryptos q llega un vendeburras y las sube y las baja como le sale de las pelotas. Si el payaso este dijese q el oro o la plata, o hasta el petróleo no valen o no son ecofriedly también se desplomarían estos activos?



Creo que no te estás enterando de lo que pasa.
Pero le pasa a mucha gente, no te preocupes, deseoso de encontrar una explicación que le ayude a superar su fobia nocoiner.

BTC está bajando hoy como están bajado las bolsas, las divisas, o los metales.
Todo está en rojo, salvo el dolar, obviamente.
Se llama hiperinflación, se llama intereses de bonos Usa. Miedo total.
Pero si tu te crees que todo esto es por Musk...no seré yo quien te vaya a quitar la ilusión 

Ni comento lo del oro y la plata que rebuznas, dos mercados intervenidos al 100% por el papel, y controlados de facto por los dueños de los mercados.

Pero bueno, sé feliz pensando que la tierra es plana!
Sé fuerte nocoiner.
Un abrazo,


----------



## HaCHa (13 May 2021)

Ah, no. Yo las palomitas las hago en sartén, como Dios manda.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> MENUDA HOSTIA!!!!
> 
> 
> SE VA A LOS 33,000 EN DOS DÍAS Y A PARTIR DE AHÍ PUEDE OCURRIR QUE SE VAYA A LOS 16,000 O A LA MIERDA DIRECTAMENTE



Tremendo.
Por eso gritas no?
Reza un padrenuestro


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (13 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tremendo.
> Por eso gritas no?
> Reza un padrenuestro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 657541



Ok, ese gráfico demuestra que btc no podrá bajar nunca, es así?


----------



## Mtk (13 May 2021)

¿Pero que dudabas que esto iba a ser controlado y parasitado por las élites?...La clave ahora y antes es la tajada que se puede sacar de las migajas entre sus puyas.


----------



## Okjito (13 May 2021)

Buenas.

Yo me he cerrado todas las posiciones en la caída de todo lo que tenía en el exchange. El ledger es sagrado eso si jaja. Retiro 8k de beneficios...principalmente en AAVE y ETH. Espero con esos 8k un deep de BTC enorme donde pienso meterlo todo. Ya recompraré AAVE en la caida


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 May 2021)

Algo trama Elon, estoy seguro. No me creo que no supiese lo de la energía, que es precisamente lo que le da valor. Si algo no costase nada conseguirlo no valdría nada. De hecho, a título personal como Bitcoin holder duro, solo hay un motivo por el que vendería todo mi BTC, y es que éste abandone el Proof of Work.


----------



## verti (13 May 2021)

Y que pasa con cardano ?esta en maximos!!


----------



## Edu.R (13 May 2021)

Debe ser que todas las criptos son malas energéticamente hablando, porque creo que salvo Cardano están todas en rojo. No solo BTC.

Si es tan fácil manipular un mercado, es que el mercado sigue en pañales. Anda que no queda recorrido.


----------



## mr_nobody (13 May 2021)

a mi personalmente la entrada de coinbase en bolsa y el precio al que compro microstrategy me siguen dando tranquilidad


----------



## mr_nobody (13 May 2021)




----------



## barborico (13 May 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 657582



% de energia no residual consumida en cualquier pais: aproximadamente 97%
% de energia no residual consumida por bitcoin: 0% largo plazo, a corto china quema carbon hasta que le dejen


----------



## elKaiser (13 May 2021)

Claro, el bitcoin consume energia con su minería y eso es muy malo para la calentología, pero se han dado cuenta precisamente hoy.

Nadie nos expulsará del paraiso que S.N. creo para nosotros; aquí morirá Sansón y todos los filisteos.


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 May 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 657582



Sinceramente esto por sí solo no me dice nada. Sería necesario otro gráfico en paralelo con el valor que genera ese gasto de energía.

Seguro que mucho nocoiner que critica el gasto de energía de Bitcoin tiene el frigorífico encendido 24/7 gastando energía para guardar 4 latas de cerveza y unas lonchas de queso.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 May 2021)




----------



## mr_nobody (13 May 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



ya sabes dond esta el ssuelo, 24k


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Ok, ese gráfico demuestra que btc no podrá bajar nunca, es así?



¿Ves como se puede escribir sin gritar?
Algo hemos conseguido.

Tu razonamiento parte de una base errónea.
BTC no sube o baja. BTC vale lo mismo. De hecho yo tengo los mismos que tenía hace años. No me han disminuido, ni tampoco aumentado por sí mismos.

Si lo referencias al dolar, entonces has de saber que es el dolar el que sube o baja.
Y puntualmente acaba de subir, por el miedo en el mercado, que acude al dolar como moneda refugio.

Pero el dolar va a seguir bajando, como buen FIAT inflacionario.
Es inevitable que lo siga haciendo, como lo lleva haciendo más de cien años.
Y aún peor ocurrirá con el resto de monedas mundiales inflacionarias.

Por tanto la pregunta correcta no sería si el BTC puede bajar, sino:

*¿El dólar puede subir de valor siempre?*
Y te pongo la gráfica del dolar para que te sea más facil responder:




Supongo que no hace falta explicarla.

Y eso con el dólar, la moneda más fuerte del mundo.

Ahora imagínate que eres ruso, dominicano, argentino o turco y te pregunto:
¿El rublo ruso/peso dominicano/peso colombiano/lira turca puede subir de valor?
Pues eso.

De todas formas me hace gracia que un residente en España referencie el BTC al dolar, cuando en tu país no puedes comprar nada con dólares. Por tanto, haz la gráfica con el euro, no con el dolar, para saber cómo te afecta directamente. Yo lo hago con el rublo, y ahí es donde ves el poder del BTC, y sobre todo, la debilidad del FIAT.

Dudo mucho que mis rublos de hoy, valgan más que el BTC de mañana


----------



## Nailuj2000 (13 May 2021)

Bitcoin no solo *no despilfarra energía*, sino que contribuye a que las energías renovables sean más rentables.

Mas de uno deberíais leeros éste excelente y muy instructivo artículo (tiene muchos mas) de Manuel Polavieja:








Bitcoin y el despilfarro de energía - Instituto Juan de Mariana


Bitcoin no solo no despilfarra energía, sino que contribuye a que las energías renovables sean más rentables. El consumo de electricidad por parte de los equipos informáticos necesarios para el […]




juandemariana.org


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> ¿Ves como se puede escribir sin gritar?
> Algo hemos conseguido.
> 
> Tu razonamiento parte de una base errónea.
> ...



Y añado: un activo no puede estar subiendo de precio de forma consistente en el largo plazo durante ¡¡¡una década!!! si no aporta algún tipo de valor. Afortunadamente para nosotros ese valor, a 2021, solo lo sabemos ver unos pocos, muy pocos.


----------



## Edu.R (13 May 2021)

Ni Musk lo tira


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 May 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Bitcoin no solo *no despilfarra energía*, sino que contribuye a que las energías renovables sean más rentables.
> 
> Mas de uno deberíais leeros éste excelente y muy instructivo artículo (tiene muchos mas) de Manuel Polavieja:
> 
> ...



Es de los mejores artículos que he leído respecto al uso de energía de Bitcoin. Gracias por traerlo.


----------



## WhiteRose (13 May 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> ya sabes dond esta el ssuelo, 24k



A 27k MicroStrategy vende.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (13 May 2021)




----------



## _______ (13 May 2021)

menudas chorradas sueltas cada vez que abres la boca campeon, michael sailor mismo dijo lo contrario de lo que tu pones en su boca, que cuando entendi bitcoin su unica preocupacion era como tener mas


----------



## Ds_84 (13 May 2021)

barborico dijo:


>



me identifico MIL jajjaja


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2021)

Ataque coordinado contra Bitcoin de las "three letter agencies" estadounidenses y del payaso de Musk. A ver qué tal respondemos.









Binance Faces Probe by U.S. Money-Laundering and Tax Sleuths


Binance Holdings Ltd. is under investigation by the Justice Department and Internal Revenue Service, ensnaring the world’s biggest cryptocurrency exchange in U.S. efforts to root out illicit activity that’s thrived in the red-hot but mostly unregulated market.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (13 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ataque coordinado contra Bitcoin de las "three letter agencies" estadounidenses y del payaso de Musk. A ver qué tal respondemos.



Apreteu, apreteu!


----------



## Ds_84 (13 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ni Musk lo tira



Venía a decir eso...

Musk ha dado la tipica patadita de MMA...para comprobar distancia...nada más.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2021)

Cuidadín con Sailor porque le he escuchado algunos buenos puntos que ni siquiera le he escuchado a Antonopoulos. Sailor se ha empapado mucho de la filosofía de Bitcoin y aporta argumentos muy sólidos cuando habla


----------



## Ds_84 (13 May 2021)

De hecho, si miráis el gráfico de RUP/L ...todo va según debería...estamos en ALT season. Para Octubre  debería empezar el nuevo ciclo alcista.


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ataque coordinado contra Bitcoin de las "three letter agencies" estadounidenses y del payaso de Musk. A ver qué tal respondemos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van a volar BTC de binance en las próximas horas que nos vamos a quedar locos


----------



## Pimp (13 May 2021)

Odio al boomer coin pero ojala se recupere porque mas asco me da Elon, pocas hostias le pegaron de niño, luego va dando pena en TV anda que te den por culo ELOn musk con tus coches de chatarra plastificada con sobreprecio. Hasta mi patín de 6000 w y 45 ah tiene mas autonomía que esas mierdas de coches teledirigidos que vendes manchando el nombre de Nikola tesla.

Mirad tesla como esta haha ha perdido desde enero casi un 50 %, pero el pendiente de tirar las crytptos


----------



## _______ (13 May 2021)

claro y tu no haces propaganda... lo que michael sailor dice es mentira pero lo que tu pones en su boca es lo que piensa jajajaja


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 May 2021)




----------



## Pimp (13 May 2021)

Estoy hasta por comprar unas boomer coins solo para ganarle el pulso a la basura de Elon, me estoy calentando y cuando me caliento hago cosas solo por puro orgullo como cuando compre acciones de gme y amc solo para joder a los judios banqueros. Vamos cojones a por el autista sudafricano


----------



## _______ (13 May 2021)

vamos a ver nadie come bitcoins, tu has dicho que solo tradea bitcoin, no no tradea acumula bitcoin por fundamentales que es bien diferente puedes tradear un chicharro y hacer dinero, michael sailor acumula por los fundamentakes de bitcoin, lo ha dicho el. Pero tu vines a desdecirle y a poner en su boca lo que te parece, eres un cuñao


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (13 May 2021)

Pone la pasta donde pone la boca.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (13 May 2021)

Espero que no baje de 50$/btc


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 May 2021)

Esto va a tener consecuencias para Musk, no legales, pero la gente va a empezar a verlo como un cantamañanas. Increíble la que ha armado con un puto tuit.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 May 2021)

En parte tienes tienes razón, Saylor es un tipo bastante turbio que ya hizo sus chanchullos con las burbujas de las .com, investigado por la SEC en varias ocasiones pero siempre ha conseguido salir bien librado.

Dicho lo cual interpreta muy bien (o realmente se lo cre) el papel de _hodler _de BTC, no ya por el hecho cultural de _HODL s_ino por su discurso muy razonado y persuasivo que puede servir de banderín de enganche para mucha gente, por eso digo que es un tipo muy tener en cuenta pero obviamente no para fiarse completamente de él.


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2021)

Binance estaría bajo investigación del IRS y el Departamento de Justicia de EEUU


----------



## Pirro (13 May 2021)

Esto es tan evidente que parece bastante clara la maldad que está haciendo Musk y con que intención. Recuerda al inspector Renault en Casablanca diciendo a Rick “¡Qué escándalo! ¡Qué escándalo! ¡He descubierto que aquí se juega!”







Por lo menos Musk se dedica a la chatarra espacial y a manipular crypto en Twitter, no tiene esa pulsión por el control demográfico de Gates.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 May 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Esto es tan evidente que parece bastante clara la maldad que está haciendo Musk y con que intención. Recuerda al inspector Renault en Casablanca diciendo a Rick “¡Qué escándalo! ¡Qué escándalo! ¡He descubierto que aquí se juega!”
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Musk es una rata globalista, un narcisista psicópata igual que pueda serlo Gates o Soros, un fabricante de lavadoras con ruedas que se mantiene a flote porque recibe financiación infinita y gratis total por parte de USA para mantener a flote la mayor máquina de quemar dolares que se ha creado nunca: TESLA.


El problema con los globalistas de la vieja escuela como Soros o Gates es es que resultan bastantes _creepy y _repugnantes incluso para bastantes normies, de ahí que los que realmente mandan tienen que poner en escena a mamarrachos como éste para que los niños rata lo sigan como eso, como las ratas de Hamelín, 


Le han asignado el papel de ridiculizar el mundo cripto al pumpear chistes como Doge y ahora continua esta ocurrencia calentóloga sobre el BTC.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (13 May 2021)

En vez del Tesla me pillaré un Mustang


----------



## Rauxa (13 May 2021)

LLevo unos 4 años entrando y saliendo en el mundo cripto. Básicamente he invertido en las cripto top10. Invierto unos 2000 euros cada vez y a la que gano entre 10-20% me salgo por patas como un cobarde de la pradera.

Ahora quiero entrar con 5000 euros e ir a largo plazo. Mi idea es invertir en 10 criptos y meter 500 euros en cada una.
YA no busco bitcoins, ethereum, cardano...sino las pequeñitas que en cualquier momento te disparan arriba sin parar.
Obviamente lo ideal sería pillar una Shiba, pero me conformo con pegar un par de pelotazos. Y aprovechando que ahora están todas cayendo me apatece hacer esta operación.
Son 5000 euros que me sobran así que me la sopla bastante. O se quedan ahí años o les meto un buen meneo de varios miles de euros.

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Satoshi (13 May 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> LLevo unos 4 años entrando y saliendo en el mundo cripto. Básicamente he invertido en las cripto top10. Invierto unos 2000 euros cada vez y a la que gano entre 10-20% me salgo por patas como un cobarde de la pradera.
> 
> Ahora quiero entrar con 5000 euros e ir a largo plazo. Mi idea es invertir en 10 criptos y meter 500 euros en cada una.
> YA no busco bitcoins, ethereum, cardano...sino las pequeñitas que en cualquier momento te disparan arriba sin parar.
> ...



eres subnormal? no sabes leer? este hilo es sobre bitcoin, piérdete!


----------



## Polonia Viva (13 May 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> LLevo unos 4 años entrando y saliendo en el mundo cripto. Básicamente he invertido en las cripto top10. Invierto unos 2000 euros cada vez y a la que gano entre 10-20% me salgo por patas como un cobarde de la pradera.
> 
> Ahora quiero entrar con 5000 euros e ir a largo plazo. Mi idea es invertir en 10 criptos y meter 500 euros en cada una.
> YA no busco bitcoins, ethereum, cardano...sino las pequeñitas que en cualquier momento te disparan arriba sin parar.
> ...



Aquí te pueden aconsejar mejor:






* Especulación con ALTCOINS V


Me gusta el ánimo con las altcoins en general, voy a comprar algo mas de ETH, encima veo que hay oferta, a ver si baja btc sobre los 11.5k y puedo pillarla más barata. Estos mensajes son totalmente creibles.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pimp (14 May 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> LLevo unos 4 años entrando y saliendo en el mundo cripto. Básicamente he invertido en las cripto top10. Invierto unos 2000 euros cada vez y a la que gano entre 10-20% me salgo por patas como un cobarde de la pradera.
> 
> Ahora quiero entrar con 5000 euros e ir a largo plazo. Mi idea es invertir en 10 criptos y meter 500 euros en cada una.
> YA no busco bitcoins, ethereum, cardano...sino las pequeñitas que en cualquier momento te disparan arriba sin parar.
> ...



Shiba
Bafe
riskmoon
Animetiddies
iota


----------



## Ds_84 (14 May 2021)

parece que hay una lucha que trasciende a los medios en forma de gas lighting entre China, BTC y TESLA....






Chinese Media Makes Surprise U-Turn On Tesla, Now Claims Shanghai Expansion Is "Going Smoothly" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Leeros el articulo....


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (14 May 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> LLevo unos 4 años entrando y saliendo en el mundo cripto. Básicamente he invertido en las cripto top10. Invierto unos 2000 euros cada vez y a la que gano entre 10-20% me salgo por patas como un cobarde de la pradera.
> 
> Ahora quiero entrar con 5000 euros e ir a largo plazo. Mi idea es invertir en 10 criptos y meter 500 euros en cada una.
> YA no busco bitcoins, ethereum, cardano...sino las pequeñitas que en cualquier momento te disparan arriba sin parar.
> ...



Mi sugerencia es que para preguntar sobre shitcoins y memes no lo hagas en el hilo de Bitcoin


----------



## fran69 (14 May 2021)

Elon necesita a Bitcoin, Bitcoin no necesita a Elon.


----------



## barborico (14 May 2021)

Muy convincentes las razones para abandonar Bitcoin:


----------



## DEREC (14 May 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Muy convincentes las razones para abandonar Bitcoin:



Jode, parece retrasado.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2021)

Os recomiendo esta carta de Pompiano a los inversores sobre lo ocurrido esta semana con el BTC.
Sobre todo la parte en la que habla de los más de 19.000 BTC movidos hacia los exchanges (para hacer líquidos), momentos antes del tuit de Musk...

What Happened To Bitcoin When Elon Tweeted


----------



## kit1004 (14 May 2021)




----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2021)

Tengo una duda técnica respecto a Bitcoin (aunque es ampliable a cualquier otra cripto).

Vamos a suponer que tengo 1 Bitcoin. Y lo tengo en la wallet de Binance. Y quiero pasarlo a un monedero como Trust Wallet. En Binance tengo la opción de enviar ese Bitcoin, a través de 4 redes blockchain para que llegue a mi monedero.

Red BTC
Red EThereum (ERC20)
BNB Binance (BEP2) 
BSC Binance Smart Chain (BEP20) Esta a su vez funciona sobre la red de Ethereum (ERC20)

Las 2 ultimas son de Binance y las comisiones son bajísimas, debido a que hay pocos validadores y creo que es WOS.

La blockchain de BTC es carísima, y la de Ethereum mas aún (escalabilidad, etc..)

Lo suyo seria mandarlo por las blockchain centralizadas de la empresa Binance, ya sea mediante la red BNB o la nueva BSC.

Aparte de la clara diferencia de comisión, si mando el Bitcoin a traves de BSC por ejemplo, cuándo llegue a mi destino seguirá siendo un bitcoin original? Esta claro que dejara de circular por la blockchain de bitcoin a pasar a circular por la de Binance y a integrarse en otra cadena de bloques totalmente distinta. ¿Afectaría esto negativamente en mi Bitcoin, su cotización, u otra cosa?

Puede parecer una tontearía, pero tras ver este video, me ha entrado la duda.

*Min 8:35*





Tengo unos Ethereum en Gate.io, que los quiero pasar a Binance. Y claro tengo la opción de pasarlos atraves de la red ERC20 de Ethereum o a través de la BES20 de Binance que funciona sobre la de Ethereum. Me puedo ahorrar una gran cantidad de perras en comisiones. En que casos decidís mandar por un blockchain u otra?


Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 May 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Tengo una duda técnica respecto a Bitcoin (aunque es ampliable a cualquier otra cripto).
> 
> Vamos a suponer que tengo 1 Bitcoin. Y lo tengo en la wallet de Binance. Y quiero pasarlo a un monedero como Trust Wallet. En Binance tengo la opción de enviar ese Bitcoin, a través de 4 redes blockchain para que llegue a mi monedero.
> 
> ...




Todo lo que esté fuera de la blockchain de bitcoin no son bitcoins.

Eso que te ofrece Binance son tokens en otras cadenas que representan la promesa de cambiártelo por 1 Bitcoin en el futuro. De momento cumplen esa promesa. Tú vas con un WBTC, BBTC o cualquier de esos tokens que existen y efectivamente puedes cambiarlo por 1 BTC. Pero mañana te dicen que no te lo cambian y te quedas con tu pseudobitcoin y no tienes a quien reclamar.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Todo lo que esté fuera de la blockchain de bitcoin no son bitcoins.
> 
> Eso que te ofrece Binance son tokens en otras cadenas que representan la promesa de cambiártelo por 1 Bitcoin en el futuro. De momento cumplen esa promesa. Tú vas con un WBTC, BBTC o cualquier de esos tokens que existen y efectivamente puedes cambiarlo por 1 BTC. Pero mañana te dicen que no te lo cambian y te quedas con tu pseudobitcoin y no tienes a quien reclamar.



Gracias por la repsuesta.

Osea que te dan un TOKEN de su red, que se llama BTC y tiene el valor que marque el BTC en todo momento, pero que realmente no es un Bitcoin.

Pero supongo que ese "token", es si lo transfieres por otra red distinta de BTC. Si desde Binance hasces transferencia por la blockchain de Bitcoin, cuando te llegue te seguira siendo un Bitcoin no?

Y con todo esto, me surge otra duda.

Cuando una persona compra tradea en Binance o compra y vende de una moneda a Bitcoin, Binance (o el exange que sea), se encarga de hacer la transanción a traves de la red Bitcoin, o te cobra comisión diciendo que es Bitcoin original y en verdad lo realiza desde su propia Blockchain.

Es un poco confuso todo..


EDIT:

Flipo. Seguramente nunca he tenido un BITCOIN REAL si esto es cierto..

El 95% del comercio con bitcoin es falso: un análisis revela que muchos 'exchanges' crean volumen de forma artificial


----------



## landlady (14 May 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Gracias por la repsuesta.
> 
> Osea que te dan un TOKEN de su red, que se llama BTC y tiene el valor que marque el BTC en todo momento, pero que realmente no es un Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Lógicamente Binance no tiene nada (euros, bitcoins, etc.) tuyo separado del resto. No dejan de ser apuntes contables como los que puede tener un banco.

Otra cosa es que te transfieras tu bitcoin a una wallet, entonces Binance tiene que coger un Bitcoin de los que tiene en su poder y mandártelo.

Lo sensato es tenerlo en una wallet tuya, ya que ahora mismo estás a merced de Binance. Y lo ético también, ya que si no estás dando poder a los exchanges para manipular el mercado.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 May 2021)

Tener bitcoins en Binance es como tener euros en un banco de zimbawe o por ahí.
Hay exchanges mas serios que otros, claro, pero ese (binance) huele a mtGox desde lejos.

Por enésima vez: "Si no tienes tú las claves privadas no tienes bitcoins"


----------



## Polonia Viva (14 May 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Gracias por la repsuesta.
> 
> Osea que te dan un TOKEN de su red, que se llama BTC y tiene el valor que marque el BTC en todo momento, pero que realmente no es un Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Lo de las altas comisiones, pues depende del dinero que estés asegurando. Enviar BTC desde el exchange a tu wallet son 5-6€. Si tienes al menos 0,02 BTC esa comisión se convierte en irrisoria y merece la pena pagarla a cambio de que seas el auténtico dueño de tus BTC. Además, como poseedor de BTC esa es precisamente la gracia, tener un activo inconfiscable.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Tener bitcoins en Binance es como tener euros en un banco de zimbawe o por ahí.
> Hay exchanges mas serios que otros, claro, pero ese (binance) huele a mtGox desde lejos.
> 
> Por enésima vez: "Si no tienes tú las claves privadas no tienes bitcoins"



Binance como empresa centralizada ya tiene 2 blockchain trabajando en paralelo, y su BNC es la 3º en capitalización de mercado. Que si, que no te puedes fiar de un Exange, pero compararlo con mtGox, por mucho que fuera la mas importante hace 11 años...


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 May 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Binance como empresa centralizada ya tiene 2 blockchain trabajando en paralelo, y su BNC es la 3º en capitalización de mercado. Que si, que no te puedes fiar de un Exange, pero compararlo con mtGox, por mucho que fuera la mas importante hace 11 años...



Tendrá lo que tenga y estará donde esté, pero mañana cierran y te quedas sin ná, y sólo podrás reclamar al WM.

Pueden cerrar, pueden robarles, puede ir el gobierno de turno y confiscarles todo, etc etc

Una de las razones mas importantes de la existencia del bitcoin es que te permite que seas tu quien tiene tu propio dinero. Dejarlo en una web china no parece muy inteligente.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (14 May 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Tengo una duda técnica respecto a Bitcoin (aunque es ampliable a cualquier otra cripto).
> 
> Vamos a suponer que tengo 1 Bitcoin. Y lo tengo en la wallet de Binance. Y quiero pasarlo a un monedero como Trust Wallet. En Binance tengo la opción de enviar ese Bitcoin, a través de 4 redes blockchain para que llegue a mi monedero.
> 
> ...





La blockchain de BTC carísima... claro claro


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> La blockchain de BTC carísima... claro claro



Antes he intentado una transferencia y era un poco mas barata que la de ethereum, lo he dicho por eso.


----------



## gapema (14 May 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Antes he intentado una transferencia y era un poco mas barata que la de ethereum, lo he dicho por eso.



En bitcoin la tarifa la eliges tú. Evidentemente, cuanto mayor es la comisión que pagas, antes entra. Como la pagas tú, los exchanges ponen por defecto tarifas super altas para que entre rápido y porque a ellos no los cuesta. Hasta ayer estuvieron entrando transacciones por unos pocos centimos en pocos minutos. Hay que estar atento a la mempool para no tirar el dinero


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 May 2021)

Bitcoin, el rey a muerto, larga vida al rey, se os estan meando todas las criptos en la cara del bitcoin, todas subiendo brutalmente, es cuestion de nada el sorpaso de ethereum a bitcoin, YFI se lo esta comiendo con papas


----------



## CBDC (14 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bitcoin, el rey a muerto, larga vida al rey, se os estan meando todas las criptos en la cara del bitcoin, todas subiendo brutalmente, es cuestion de nada el sorpaso de ethereum a bitcoin, YFI se lo esta comiendo con papas



Lo mismo se decía en 2017.
Ethereum aún no ha superado su ATH.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 May 2021)

Un bitcoin es aquello que la red Bitcoin decida que es un bitcoin. Y el consenso sobre eso se va coordinando cada diez minutos aproximadamente. Es en cada uno de esos "checkpoints" de diez minutos cuando la red Bitcoin, conforme al conjunto de reglas de protocolo consensuadas por los usuarios, decide qué es un bitcoin, dónde se encuentra, quién es su legítimo propietario y cómo puede transferirse su titularidad.

Binance puede decir misa, pero está bien clarito lo que es un bitcoin y las condiciones que hay que cumplir para que la red Bitcoin así lo reconozca.


----------



## vpsn (15 May 2021)

Que paradito esta el bitcoin y etherum ya con el 20%, madre mia


----------



## Mpg80 (15 May 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Que paradito esta el bitcoin y etherum ya con el 20%, madre mia



Entiendo q necesita un poco de mecha para q salga disparado otra vez parriba. 

Tengo analizado que despues de una subidita de Eth, Btc diempre va detras asi q en principio ahora que ya se esta estabilizando todo en breve Btc subira un pico guapo aunque para mi aun le queda tiempo para recuperar los 60K.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (15 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> ¿Ves como se puede escribir sin gritar?
> Algo hemos conseguido.



No sabía que unas simples mayúsculas podían romper tímpanos...



Seronoser dijo:


> Tu razonamiento parte de una base errónea.
> BTC no sube o baja. BTC vale lo mismo. De hecho yo tengo los mismos que tenía hace años. No me han disminuido, ni tampoco aumentado por sí mismos.



No. Para que un bien tenga un valor hay que relacionarlo con otros bienes, pues es de esa comparación de la que surge el valor de algo. Podrás tener los mismos BTC, pero su valor no será el mismo dependiendo de si el resto de las personas querrían comprártelos por equis o por y, porque cabe suponer que alguien invierte en algo para obtener valor con respecto a otras cosas y no por el mero hecho de acumular algo que no puedes intercambiar.



Seronoser dijo:


> Si lo referencias al dolar, entonces has de saber que es el dolar el que sube o baja.
> Y puntualmente acaba de subir, por el miedo en el mercado, que acude al dolar como moneda refugio.



Lo puedes referenciar a lo que quieras: kilos de tomates, m2 de terreno urbanizable en Madrid, onzas de oro, o papelitos de colores. Y no, tanto el dólar como cualquier bien o activo como BTC si suben o bajan su valor es, como he dicho antes, por su interdependencia con otros valores. Tomamos como referencia el dólar por los motivos que sabrás y no creo que haya que explicar.



Seronoser dijo:


> Pero el dolar va a seguir bajando, como buen FIAT inflacionario.
> Es inevitable que lo siga haciendo, como lo lleva haciendo más de cien años.
> Y aún peor ocurrirá con el resto de monedas mundiales inflacionarias.



Sí, el dinero fiat es inflacionario porque el sistema económico actual está pensado sobre esa base. Eso no quiere decir que puntualmente, como la gráfica que mostraste anteriormente, su valor no pueda subir o bajar, y por tanto hacer disminuir el valor de btc puntualmente.


Seronoser dijo:


> Por tanto la pregunta correcta no sería si el BTC puede bajar, sino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volvemos a lo mismo y caes en tu mismo error... Si como dices, el btc tiene un valor intrínseco, por qué te empeñas en referenciarlo a otro valor que de por sí es inflacionario? Que el dólar baje no implica que el btc suba. Quizás mañana puedas cambiarlo por más dólares que hoy, pero quizás te darán las mismas onzas de oro que ayer.


Seronoser dijo:


> De todas formas me hace gracia que un residente en España referencie el BTC al dolar, cuando en tu país no puedes comprar nada con dólares.



Menuda sorpresa... Acabas de echar al traste los fundamentos de todo el comercio internacional. No veo a los saudíes haciendo cálculos de los barriles de petróleo que venden en su moneda local.



Seronoser dijo:


> Por tanto, haz la gráfica con el euro, no con el dolar, para saber cómo te afecta directamente.



La diferencia a corto plazo es irrelevante. Ese par está prácticamente aparejado.




Seronoser dijo:


> Yo lo hago con el rublo, y ahí es donde ves el poder del BTC, y sobre todo, la debilidad del FIAT.
> 
> Dudo mucho que mis rublos de hoy, valgan más que el BTC de mañana



En general, creo que tu furor por el btc y verlo caer momentáneamente te han llevado a malinterpretarme. Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que el btc sea una mierda ni que no valga para nada ni que no vaya subir su valor en el futuro. Dije simplemente que si rompía un punto de apoyo podía seguir bajando hasta otro más abajo, como hacen todos los activos. Eso no conllevaba que dentro de 10 años pueda valer más que hoy, pero sí que los que ayer podían cambiarlo a 55,000 dólares, mañana solo lo puedan cambiar a 10,000 y se empiecen a tirar de los pelos.


----------



## Edu.R (15 May 2021)

Vamos a iniciar otro tipo de debates.

Si tuvieráis holdeados 5 BTC y pudieráis dejar de trabajar mañana mismo, sabiendo que ya nunca más volveriáis al mercado laboral y que os costaría mucho generar ingresos, ¿lo hariáis?

Es decir, ¿os retirariáis/jubilariáis?


----------



## Silverado72 (15 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a iniciar otro tipo de debates.
> 
> Si tuvieráis holdeados 5 BTC y pudieráis dejar de trabajar mañana mismo, sabiendo que ya nunca más volveriáis al mercado laboral y que os costaría mucho generar ingresos, ¿lo hariáis?
> 
> Es decir, ¿os retirariáis/jubilariáis?



Hacer cálculos con variables objetivas y subjetivas. 

Que obligaciones familiares y personales tienes, si tienes vivienda en propiedad. Cuanto has cotizado. Ambiente profesional. Momento vital.

Tienes un colchón aunque no excesivo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 May 2021)

Es un buen momento para entrar o esperariais algo más ?.....dicen por otros hilos del Foro, que en verano se va to The Moon y quiero aprovechar....


----------



## MorosBancario (15 May 2021)

Personalmente Fiat full a BTC y esperando ADA toque ATH para pasarlo a BTC. Mientras a observar distintas Alts conforme salgan disparadas para comprar BTC barato.






La verdad, me esta gustando esta Alt Season tan organizada y jugosa para meter en BTC, primero el pump de ETH, ahora ADA... siguiente?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a iniciar otro tipo de debates.
> 
> Si tuvieráis holdeados 5 BTC y pudieráis dejar de trabajar mañana mismo, sabiendo que ya nunca más volveriáis al mercado laboral y que os costaría mucho generar ingresos, ¿lo hariáis?
> 
> Es decir, ¿os retirariáis/jubilariáis?



Si tus únicos ahorros son 5 BTC, no es suficiente para retirarse, al menos a día de hoy, quizá dentro de unos años sí lo sean.


----------



## Thundercat (15 May 2021)

Este vídeo me ha gustado, no me había parado a pensarlo la verdad


----------



## Polonia Viva (15 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a iniciar otro tipo de debates.
> 
> Si tuvieráis holdeados 5 BTC y pudieráis dejar de trabajar mañana mismo, sabiendo que ya nunca más volveriáis al mercado laboral y que os costaría mucho generar ingresos, ¿lo hariáis?
> 
> Es decir, ¿os retirariáis/jubilariáis?



5 BTC es poco para jubilarse. Pero si tuviera unos 20 BTC en patrimonio sí me jubilaría, al menos de trabajar duro. El dinero no es el activo más valioso que tenemos, sino el tiempo. Para mí, cualquier adolescente es inmensamente más rico que Warren Buffett. 

Yo tendría un trabajo por cuenta propia pero sin ningún estrés, ya que no necesito ganar dinero. Jubilarme del todo no lo haría porque tampoco me gusta estar sin hacer nada.


----------



## Edu.R (15 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Si tus únicos ahorros son 5 BTC, no es suficiente para retirarse, al menos a día de hoy, quizá dentro de unos años sí lo sean.



Claro, pero la idea no es hacer cash-out hoy y pasarlo todo a FIAT.

La idea detrás de la pregunta es si con 5 BTC tendrías para vivir 30-40 años. No al precio actual, porque es evidente que no. Pero estimando cuanto puede valer en el futuro.

El ejemplo es: 5 BTC, algo en el banco (Por ejemplo 15.000€) y trabajo fijo. ¿Dejarias el trabajo y te dedicarias a lo que realmente te llena?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Claro, pero la idea no es hacer cash-out hoy y pasarlo todo a FIAT.
> 
> La idea detrás de la pregunta es si con 5 BTC tendrías para vivir 30-40 años. No al precio actual, porque es evidente que no. Pero estimando cuanto puede valer en el futuro.
> 
> El ejemplo es: 5 BTC, algo en el banco (Por ejemplo 15.000€) y trabajo fijo. ¿Dejarias el trabajo y te dedicarias a lo que realmente te llena?



Mejor espérate a tener como mínimo 1 millón de pavos y entonces te planteas ya todo eso, hacerlo ahora son cuentos de la lechera. En general, todo aquel que tiene paciencia con BTC y holdea los años necesarios, acaba con la vida solucionada. Con 5 BTC y si damos por buena la teoría de los ciclos de 4 años y el modelo S2F, en 2 o 3 años podrías retirarte.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 May 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> 5 BTC es poco para jubilarse. Pero si tuviera unos 20 BTC en patrimonio sí me jubilaría, al menos de trabajar duro. El dinero no es el activo más valioso que tenemos, sino el tiempo. Para mí, cualquier adolescente es inmensamente más rico que Warren Buffett.
> 
> Yo tendría un trabajo por cuenta propia pero sin ningún estrés, ya que no necesito ganar dinero. Jubilarme del todo no lo haría porque tampoco me gusta estar sin hacer nada.




Lo del tiempo es muy bonito decirlo pero no es cierto. ¿ Prefieres que te queden 50 años de vida pero tengas que vivir sin poder ni salir de casa porque no tienes ni un duro y vivir a base de macarrones con tomate (o aun peor vivir debajo de un puente) o que te queden 20 años de vida pero poder vivir sin privarte de nada ?

Yo lo tengo claro, no es la cantidad lo que importa sino la calidad. Evidentemente lo mejor es tener 20 años y el dinero de Warren Buffet pero no se puede tener todo en esta vida.


----------



## kit1004 (15 May 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo del tiempo es muy bonito decirlo pero no es cierto. ¿ Prefieres que te queden 50 años de vida pero tengas que vivir sin poder ni salir de casa porque no tienes ni un duro y vivir a base de macarrones con tomate (o aun peor vivir debajo de un puente) o que te queden 20 años de vida pero poder vivir sin privarte de nada ?
> 
> Yo lo tengo claro, no es la cantidad lo que importa sino la calidad. Evidentemente lo mejor es tener 20 años y el dinero de Warren Buffet pero no se puede tener todo en esta vida.



El tiempo es evidentemente relativo y a no todos nos queda el mismo tiempo por delante, igualmente las necesidades de cada uno son diferentes y no todo el mundo esta dispuesto a simplemente a tener lo necesario y quieren pegarse la gran vida.

Lo único cierto es que si hace dos años en lugar de comprarte un iPhone te compras un Xiaomi y la diferencia la hubieras metido en bitcoin ahora tendrías para comprarte un coche.


----------



## Polonia Viva (15 May 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo del tiempo es muy bonito decirlo pero no es cierto. ¿ Prefieres que te queden 50 años de vida pero tengas que vivir sin poder ni salir de casa porque no tienes ni un duro y vivir a base de macarrones con tomate (o aun peor vivir debajo de un puente) o que te queden 20 años de vida pero poder vivir sin privarte de nada ?
> 
> Yo lo tengo claro, no es la cantidad lo que importa sino la calidad. Evidentemente lo mejor es tener 20 años y el dinero de Warren Buffet pero no se puede tener todo en esta vida.



El ejemplo que has puesto es bastante extremo, pero aún así prefiero el segundo caso al primero. Para mí juventud >> riqueza. Y no quiere decir que sea por cantidad. De hecho si me das a elegir entre vivir 20 años entre los 15 y los 35 siendo un remero o entre los 65 y los 85 podrido de pasta, elijo la primera opción sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## mr_nobody (15 May 2021)

Chavales, BTC es el rey, ha superado palos mas duros que el del masonico musk. Esto se aguanta por BTC


----------



## Júpiter (15 May 2021)

MorosBancario dijo:


> Personalmente Fiat full a BTC y esperando ADA toque ATH para pasarlo a BTC. Mientras a observar distintas Alts conforme salgan disparadas para comprar BTC barato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando BTC roce de nuevo su ath el ciclo se volverá a reiniciar y esas ganancias se distribuirán primero a altcoins, midcaps y shitcoins. Esperar queda...


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 May 2021)

Toca cagar sangre chavales


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 May 2021)

Se quieren cargar BTC.
A tanto no llegaran, pero todos los reinados se acaban.

Un americano, un ruso y un chino se quieren follar al BTC, y van con todo.

Y a mi el BTC, me importa una puta mierda, solo me importa mi patrimonio.

Suerte x ahí fuera


----------



## _______ (15 May 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Se quieren cargar BTC.
> A tanto no llegaran, pero todos los reinados se acaban.
> 
> Un americano, un ruso y un chino se quieren follar al BTC, y van con todo.
> ...



da igua lo que quieran no ya un ruso un americano y un chino, sino la deep state el pcc ek kremling es indiferente, Dios ha traido a btc para reinar

no tienes ninguna otra forma de salvar tu patirmonio, no digas chorradas memo


----------



## Ds_84 (15 May 2021)

yo voy con el grafico de NUPL en la mano...en 3 meses al.proximo.dip compro.parece que Musk queria acelerar la bajada de BTC y alargar la POS season


----------



## Pimp (15 May 2021)




----------



## Satoshi (15 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Este vídeo me ha gustado, no me había parado a pensarlo la verdad



suerte haciendole short a bitcoin. este gana una y cuenta 10


----------



## Thundercat (16 May 2021)

Satoshi dijo:


> suerte haciendole short a bitcoin. este gana una y cuenta 10



Eso ya sé que es una fantasmada aunque la herramienta que usan no está mal, aproxima los precios de liquidación de las ordenes que entran, yo me programé el mio propio y es buen indicador en momentos laterales.

Lo decía por el razonamiento que hace de Elon Musk


----------



## Pimp (16 May 2021)

Cuando es lectura así aunque sea mucho texto mola leer, si mal no recuerdo en alava, galicia y extremadura hay de esas tierras raras que mencionas, pero el gobierno en lugar de invertir para extraerlas las vendió a otros paises como francia y china. Esto ya al margen del gobierno en Extremadura muchos comeflores progres están tocando la polla con la minería con el paro tan alto que tiene la región, poco pasa en este país.


El coche eléctrico es el mayor scam de la historia


----------



## cholesfer (16 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Claro, pero la idea no es hacer cash-out hoy y pasarlo todo a FIAT.
> 
> La idea detrás de la pregunta es si con 5 BTC tendrías para vivir 30-40 años. No al precio actual, porque es evidente que no. Pero estimando cuanto puede valer en el futuro.
> 
> El ejemplo es: 5 BTC, algo en el banco (Por ejemplo 15.000€) y trabajo fijo. ¿Dejarias el trabajo y te dedicarias a lo que realmente te llena?



Si. Sin duda.

Anda que no hay gente trabajando como cabrones, y fallecen antes de la jubilación, a los pocos meses, o alguna patología les baja muchísimo su calidad de vida.

Trabajar no dignifica nada. Aprovecha lo que puedas y cuando puedas. Si tienes 5 btc eres el puto amo.


----------



## Pablo Villa (16 May 2021)

A mi me pasa al reves. Las direcciones que me da Trezor para "recibir" son del tipo "38...." ,y no consigo que sean tipo "bc1........." que creo son las de Segwit. Y me estan cosiendo a comisiones.

Sabes si podria arreglarlo?


----------



## Edu.R (16 May 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Si. Sin duda.
> 
> Anda que no hay gente trabajando como cabrones, y fallecen antes de la jubilación, a los pocos meses, o alguna patología les baja muchísimo su calidad de vida.
> 
> Trabajar no dignifica nada. Aprovecha lo que puedas y cuando puedas. Si tienes 5 btc eres el puto amo.



Que yo no digo que tenga 5 BTC  , es un ejemplo para "evaluar" la confianza en el BTC a medio plazo. Si uno está seguro que eso se revaloriza hasta cierto nivel, o no. Con 20 BTC al precio actual obviamente no hay ni que preguntar. Y con 1 BTC no te da. Pero entre alomejor 4 y 10 hay un terreno gris muy interesante.

Si que estoy de acuerdo que lo de trabajar... al final aquí estamos todos de paso, y se trata de vivir, no de sobrevivir. Vivir es hacer lo que quieras. Trabajar puede ser una opción sin duda si te gusta, pero la mayoría trabaja para sobrevivir.


----------



## Pimp (16 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que yo no digo que tenga 5 BTC  , es un ejemplo para "evaluar" la confianza en el BTC a medio plazo. Si uno está seguro que eso se revaloriza hasta cierto nivel, o no. Con 20 BTC al precio actual obviamente no hay ni que preguntar. Y con 1 BTC no te da. Pero entre alomejor 4 y 10 hay un terreno gris muy interesante.
> 
> Si que estoy de acuerdo que lo de trabajar... al final aquí estamos todos de paso, y se trata de vivir, no de sobrevivir. Vivir es hacer lo que quieras. Trabajar puede ser una opción sin duda si te gusta, pero la mayoría trabaja para sobrevivir.



Si tienes menos de 30 años con 250 mil dolares te tocas los cojones, he hecho cálculos porque he dado el pelotazo con shiba y saque un millon ni un dolar mas ni menos, entre mis planes están jubilar a los viejos que ambos tienen un poco mas de 50 años. Dándoles hasta los 250 K a cada uno eso serian unos 20 k anuales para cada uno durante 12 años, nada del otro mundo...

Con 5 btc te tocas la polla, incluso con un millon de euros siendo joven no tienes ni para empezar a no ser que seas uno de estos que se va sitios del tercer mundo como dominicana o mexico, en España ya te digo que no. Para vivir sin preocupaciones se necesitan 2.5 o 3 millones, con 250 k empiezas a tener un poco de capital para invertir mas tochamente, pero desde luego lo que menos pensaría es en jubilarme.


----------



## HOOOR (16 May 2021)

Yo con lo que tengo en btc (y no llego a 1) tengo planeado dejar de trabajar a partir del 25-26 viviendo en una casa pasiva con huerto y energia solar y eolica en un terreno que ya compramos yo y mi mujer. 

Cuando digo dejar de trabajar, me refiero a dejar mi trabajo con nomina de 40 horas semanales, no incluyo hacer pequeños trabajos o dedicarme a algo que me guste y me permita ganar un dinerillo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 May 2021)

Para abajo otra vez.


----------



## The Grasshopper (16 May 2021)

El impresentable de Musk de nuevo


----------



## Robledillo (16 May 2021)

BTC a 45 casi... ¿hora de comprar más?


----------



## Pimp (16 May 2021)

Robledillo dijo:


> BTC a 45 casi... ¿hora de comprar más?



Esperaría esta semana se ira a los 10-5 k seguro, los exchanges están perdiendo volumen por un tubo esto no tiene retorno a corto plazo se ha perdido desde el día 10 el 80 % de volumen global en cryptos. Es un gg de manual no para el BTC para todo el mercado y la gente esta salvando lo que puede


----------



## Pirro (16 May 2021)

Si yo fuera Elon FUDsk vendería anunciando mis compras y compraría anunciando mis ventas, lo que me lleva a pensar que es exactamente eso lo que está haciendo.


----------



## The Grasshopper (16 May 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Si yo fuera Elon FUDsk vendería anunciando mis compras y compraría anunciando mis ventas, lo que me lleva a pensar que es exactamente eso lo que está haciendo.



manipulación de mercados clarísima y punible. La justicia debería tomar cartas en el asunto pero se ve que así todo el mundo financiamos la conquista de Marte y es válido, no?


----------



## Edu.R (16 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Si tienes menos de 30 años con 250 mil dolares te tocas los cojones, he hecho cálculos porque he dado el pelotazo con shiba y saque un millon ni un dolar mas ni menos, entre mis planes están jubilar a los viejos que ambos tienen un poco mas de 50 años. Dándoles hasta los 250 K a cada uno eso serian unos 20 k anuales para cada uno durante 12 años, nada del otro mundo...
> 
> Con 5 btc te tocas la polla, incluso con un millon de euros siendo joven no tienes ni para empezar a no ser que seas uno de estos que se va sitios del tercer mundo como dominicana o mexico, en España ya te digo que no. Para vivir sin preocupaciones se necesitan 2.5 o 3 millones, con 250 k empiezas a tener un poco de capital para invertir mas tochamente, pero desde luego lo que menos pensaría es en jubilarme.



Dices que con 250k te tocas los cojones y luego que lo que menos pensarías es en jubilarte. Muy coherente.

Recuerdo que la idea de la propuesta es suponiendo que se pueda revalorizar a largo plazo y si uno se arriesgaría desde ya confiando ciegamente en ello. Me alegro de haber generado debate.

Obviamente lo cómodo es esperar que aumente su valor, pero eso no lo sabe nadie. Lleva unos dias que le toca corregir.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 May 2021)




----------



## Polonia Viva (16 May 2021)

BTC.com, cuarta mining pool en importancia y Binance pool, séptima, acaban de minar sus primeros bloques señalizando Taproot


----------



## ENRABATOR (16 May 2021)

Entonces ves esto como un ataque de USA a China? A los mineros chinos. Para mi es de hijos de puta permitir la mineria pero no los exchanges, pero China es una dictadura comunista, no se le puede pedir justicia


----------



## Red Star (16 May 2021)

Musk está intentando manipular el mercado para hundir el precio. Está claro que tiene un interés económico detrás y no es preocupación por el medio ambiente. Pero a Musk dejará de funcionarle su FUD al igual que a China dejó de funcionarle el suyo hace años. Los chinos, cuando el precio subía, empezaban a meter miedo interviniendo exchanges, haciéndoles inspecciones, amenazando con cerrarlos, paralizando sus operaciones, etc. También amenazaron con prohibirlo, etc. Cada vez que lo hacían el precio se hundía, hasta que la gente se dio cuenta de qué iba el tema y mandó el FUD del gobierno chino a tomar por culo.

La opinión de Musk con respecto a Bitcoin también la mandarán a tomar por culo más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Dula (16 May 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Musk está intentando manipular el mercado para hundir el precio. Está claro que tiene un interés económico detrás y no es preocupación por el medio ambiente. Pero a Musk dejará de funcionarle su FUD al igual que a China dejó de funcionarle el suyo hace años. Los chinos, cuando el precio subía, empezaban a meter miedo interviniendo exchanges, haciéndoles inspecciones, amenazando con cerrarlos, paralizando sus operaciones, etc. También amenazaron con prohibirlo, etc. Cada vez que lo hacían el precio se hundía, hasta que la gente se dio cuenta de qué iba el tema y mandó el FUD del gobierno chino a tomar por culo.
> 
> La opinión de Musk con respecto a Bitcoin también la mandarán a tomar por culo más pronto que tarde.



Y de nada sirve cuando el daño está ya hecho. Todo el mercado cripto está ahora mismo por los suelos.


----------



## pivonazo (16 May 2021)

Yo es que no entiendo como Doge puede tener tanto empuje , y que encima Elon la respalde. Las criptomonedas fueron creadas para salirse del aro de las monedas fiat , que son infinitas (impresora) . BTC tenía sentido al ser una moneda finita que puede respaldar millones de transacciones . Doge es literalmente como una moneda fiat , infinita , además de que no tiene ningun tipo de Roadmap , es un puto meme .


----------



## pandiella (16 May 2021)

pivonazo dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo como Doge puede tener tanto empuje , y que encima Elon la respalde. Las criptomonedas fueron creadas para salirse del aro de las monedas fiat , que son infinitas (impresora) . BTC tenía sentido al ser una moneda finita que puede respaldar millones de transacciones . Doge es literalmente como una moneda fiat , infinita , además de que no tiene ningun tipo de Roadmap , es un puto meme .



no me parece que este por los suelos. lo que sí parece es fin de ciclo


----------



## aventurero artritico (16 May 2021)

el btc ya está muy maduro, hasta el más desgraciado quiere comprar btc porque siempre sube y tal.

ahora desde máxs se marcará un -45%....de 65000 a 36500... vaya rachita llevo con las mierdas criptos, compro btc, sube todo menos btc, al final rebota un 10%, no vendo y ahora cae un 20%.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 May 2021)

Alguien llorando por aqui ?????

Comprad a 55k decian los gurus de este foro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bitcoin directo a los 35000 ????




Ya avise.


----------



## Mtk (16 May 2021)

pivonazo dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo como Doge puede tener tanto empuje , y que encima Elon la respalde. Las criptomonedas fueron creadas para salirse del aro de las monedas fiat , que son infinitas (impresora) . BTC tenía sentido al ser una moneda finita que puede respaldar millones de transacciones . Doge es literalmente como una moneda fiat , infinita , además de que no tiene ningun tipo de Roadmap , es un puto meme .



BTC estaba muerto hasta que un fondo de capital riesgo (NWO total) profesionalizo la minería. Pensar que dentro del sistema vas a ir contra los intereses del sistema es cuanto menos inocente. Yo veo a las criptos como una forma del sistema de drenar liquidez, pagar la innovación de nuestro bolsillo con la que nos van a atar en corto y seguramente algunas cosas más. Ahora, como paso con la globalización, China le está comiendo la tostada a USA así que esto ya es otro frente geopolítico caliente. La cuestión es lo que pueden pescar los mortales en rio revuelto.


----------



## Polonia Viva (16 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alguien llorando por aqui ?????
> 
> Comprad a 55k decian los gurus de este foro.



Están llorando los que han entrado hace poco sin entender como funciona la red Bitcoin, simplemente para especular y esperando hacer un x10 en un mes. Los que llevan años en esto se están descojonando con la corrección viendo como los neocoiners entran en pánico mientras degustan un Pirulo tropical


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alguien llorando por aqui ?????
> 
> Comprad a 55k decian los gurus de este foro.



Joder, estimado camarada, veo que le das palos a varias piñatas a la vez. ¿Que tal te tratan los coiner?¿Te hacen más casito que los metaleros?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Joder, estimado camarada, veo que le das palos a varias piñatas a la vez. ¿Que tal te tratan los coiner?¿Te hacen más casito que los metaleros?




Empece hace poco pero mis predicciones de precio son ya para meterlas en el libro de nostradamus, al principio alguno venia increpando, tras esta caida dudo que se atrevan de nuevo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (16 May 2021)

pivonazo dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo como Doge puede tener tanto empuje


----------



## Edu.R (17 May 2021)

El BTC lleva más de 3 meses oscilando entre 40k y 60k, con el pico ese de 63k de mediados de abril. Sigo sin ver la caida o la corrección, de verdad.

No lo consideraría "bajón" si se queda por encima de 35k, viendo la gráfica del último año.

Amen del Taproot, que siempre que hay mejoras técnicas, eso a largo plazo le da valor.


----------



## pivonazo (17 May 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 660488



Yo creo que a Elon le gusta vacilar y reirse de toda su legión de fans . Se la suda Dogecoin , dijo lo del problema medioambiental del BTC por culpa de su mujer , Grimes , que es una rojaza que flipas super atemorizada por el cambio climatico , que si vamos a morir todos , que si los pobres del 3º mundo que mal lo van a pasar y el pobre Elon tiene que apoyarla de alguna manera , es su mujer y tal . Vamos , que Elon está jugando un farol que te cagas . A el se la sudan estas cosas , claro que hace pump and dump , quiere ganar pasta como todo el mundo . Lo unico que le importa es Marte (SpaceX) , Tesla y follar .


----------



## pandiella (17 May 2021)

se acabo el ciclo, bajara por debajo de 20k, quiza haya un rebote antes, pero no llegara a los 61000 dolares de marzo

y todas las criptos de cierta market cap arrastradas. y las pequenyas tambien, obviamente entre las miles que hay alguna puede hacer un por N

hasta la proxima temporada

quiza haya un veranillo de sanmartin


----------



## gapema (17 May 2021)

Desconozco la razón por la que Elon Musk está haciendo esto, pero una posibilidad bastante probable es para ganar dólares.

En caso de ser así, estos dólares que él ganaría, no aparecen de la nada, si no que los gana porque los pierde otro. ¿Y quien los pierde? pues el que entra y pánico y vende, o el que intenta ser más listo que el mercado. 

Quien compra haciendo DCA y va acumulando sats, no se ve afectado por estos movimientos, si acaso se ve hasta beneficiado, ya que ahora te dan mas sats por los mismos dólares o euros que hace una semana.

KEEP CALM and STACK SATS


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 May 2021)

A nivel técnico bitcoin tiene toda la pinta de haber roto la tendencia alcista, cosa que otras como eth xrp aun no lo han hecho. Personalmente me parece raro que se termine el bull cuando el famoso modelo le da sun unos cuantos meses, y sobretodo que otras criptos no hayan roto esa tendencia a nivel tecnico


----------



## vpsn (17 May 2021)

Joder viendo los comentarios parece que BTC se haya ido a los 15000


----------



## vpsn (17 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Alguien llorando por aqui ?????
> 
> Comprad a 55k decian los gurus de este foro.



Los gurus del foro compraron a menos de 3 cifras. Luego estan los mongolos del foro que llevan riendose de los gurus desde que el BTC vale menos de 3 cifras. Ahi estas tu


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 May 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Los gurus del foro compraron a menos de 3 cifras. Luego estan los mongolos del foro que llevan riendose de los gurus desde que el BTC vale menos de 3 cifras. Ahi estas tu




Los gurus que compraron cuando daban bitcoin regalado ya no estan aqui, estan en los barcos con las putes, alguno habra que este con la mujer ojo.......

Luego estan los que compraron a 55000 pensando que llegaria a 500000 en una semana, en esos estas tu.


----------



## vpsn (17 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Los gurus que compraron cuando daban bitcoin regalado ya no estan aqui, estan en los barcos con las putes, alguno habra que este con la mujer ojo.......
> 
> Luego estan los que compraron a 55000 pensando que llegaria a 500000 en una semana, en esos estas tu.





Puedes ver mi historial de mensajes en el foro para ver en que grupo estoy yo. Y hasta aqui el tiempo que pierdo contigo. Al ignore por subnormal


----------



## Red Star (17 May 2021)

Lo bueno de esta bajada es que cuando se recupere el precio, Bitcoin ya va ser inmune al "Efecto Musk".


----------



## gapema (17 May 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> A nivel técnico bitcoin tiene toda la pinta de haber roto la tendencia alcista, cosa que otras como eth xrp aun no lo han hecho. Personalmente me parece raro que se termine el bull cuando el famoso modelo le da sun unos cuantos meses, y sobretodo que otras criptos no hayan roto esa tendencia a nivel tecnico



A nivel técnico lo importante es que los mineros están señalizando su conformidad con la activación del taproot. La mayoría de los pools más importantes ya han señalizado al menos un bloque. Estos pools representan entorno a un 90% del hashrate. Los 3 pools más grandes ya están señalizando todos los bloques que minan.

Seguid haciendo el subnormal con las magufadas del analisis técnico, pintando rayitas en un gráfico como os ha enseñado un vendehumos de cualquier curso de trading, q luego vienen los lloros


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 May 2021)

Calma hamijos, un cantamañanas no va a romper con un tuit de mierda un ciclo. Tardará varias semanas en recuperarse o incluso algunos meses, pero esto sigue adelante.


----------



## Labrador (17 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Calma hamijos, un cantamañanas no va a romper con un tuit de mierda un ciclo. Tardará varias semanas en recuperarse o incluso algunos meses, pero esto sigue adelante.



Si, sigue adelante pero a lo mejor hacia el Sur a visitar los 20.000.

s2


----------



## Beborn (17 May 2021)

He comprado más ahí abajo casi del todo. Un regalo de Musk para todos los que lo queramos ver.

Esto es una carrera a largo, lo que BTC haga en un mes dado es irrelevante.

A Musk le podían partir las putas piernas eso si.,,


----------



## Edu.R (17 May 2021)

Cuando vino la crisis del Bitxo, BTC se hundió, y en 6 semanas recuperó su valor previo, como si no hubiera pasado nada.

Eso puede dar pistas, lo que no termino de entender es que en un año haga un x10, luego un tipo twitee algo, baje un 15%, y hablemos de hundimiento a los infiernos, manipulación y ciclo bajista.

Un diazepam o una valeriana a tiempo muchas veces ayuda, como consejo.


----------



## HaCHa (17 May 2021)

Lo que queráis, pero esos costes en materia de energía por minar son impresentables e inasumibles por la economía de hoy.
Todas las cryptos que no sean eficientes en ese sentido serán descartadas durante los próximos años.
Lo mismo que toda la maquinaria y procesos que, pudiendo optimizarse, se mantengan operativos como si estuviéramos en los ochenta.

Pensadlo bien, porque si se van a vaciar las ciudades de coches chupones las cryptos tardarán un poco más, pero a la larga será exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## ENRABATOR (17 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Lo que queráis, pero esos costes en materia de energía por minar son impresentables e inasumibles por la economía de hoy.
> Todas las cryptos que no sean eficientes en ese sentido serán descartadas durante los próximos años.
> Lo mismo que toda la maquinaria y procesos que, pudiendo optimizarse, se mantengan operativos como si estuviéramos en los ochenta.
> 
> Pensadlo bien, porque si se van a vaciar las ciudades de coches chupones las cryptos tardarán un poco más, pero a la larga será exactamente lo mismo.



Siendo software podran y tener que dirigirse hacia ello, sin duda. Ya hay bastantes proyectos de cryptos mas verdes


----------



## MIP (17 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Lo que queráis, pero esos costes en materia de energía por minar son impresentables e inasumibles por la economía de hoy.



Es exactamente al contrario, lo que es inasumible es mantener el consumo energético asociado al sistema monetario del petro-dólar, al lado del cual Bitcoin es una alternativa bastante más sostenible, eficiente, equitativa y renovable.

Todos los días, cantidades ingentes de energía son desechadas en presas hidráulicas o centrales nucleares, solamente porque es imposible guardar esa energía en horas valle y volverla a emplear en horas punta. Toda esa energía que de otro modo sería malgastada, se podría dedicar a proteger el libro contable de Bitcoin haciéndolo más descentralizado y prácticamente invulnerable, y proporcionaría a cambio un retorno.

También hay por ejemplo instalaciones en países fríos que usan el calor desprendido de los equipos de minado para calentar grandes naves, de una forma mucho más eficiente que usando una instalación de calor industrial convencional.


----------



## HaCHa (17 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Es exactamente al contrario, lo que es inasumible es mantener el consumo energético asociado al sistema monetario del petro-dólar, al lado del cual Bitcoin es una alternativa bastante más sostenible, eficiente, equitativa y renovable.
> 
> Todos los días, cantidades ingentes de energía son desechadas en presas hidráulicas o centrales nucleares, solamente porque es imposible guardar esa energía en horas valle y volverla a emplear en horas punta. Toda esa energía que de otro modo sería malgastada, se podría dedicar a proteger el libro contable de Bitcoin haciéndolo más descentralizado y prácticamente invulnerable, y proporcionaría a cambio un retorno.
> 
> También hay por ejemplo instalaciones en países fríos que usan el calor desprendido de los equipos de minado para calentar grandes naves, de una forma mucho más eficiente que usando una instalación de calor industrial convencional.



Los niveles de consumo energético asociados al FIAT no se pueden optimizar en un visto y no visto. Implican refactorizar infraestructuras físicas.
En cambio los asociados al bitcoin se pueden optimizar en un plis plas, sólo hay que pasarse a una criptodivisa sostenible.

Con el tiempo, y cuando avancen según qué sucesos, la gente que no convierta sus BTCs a ADAs o XRP, perderá hasta la camisa.

P.D. Pretender que haya que aguantar el dinosaurio de BTC más tiempo y que para ello haya que poner a bailar al son de sus tambores a las centrales nucleares es ridículo.


----------



## DEREC (17 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Lo que queráis, pero esos costes en materia de energía por minar son impresentables e inasumibles por la economía de hoy.
> Todas las cryptos que no sean eficientes en ese sentido serán descartadas durante los próximos años.
> Lo mismo que toda la maquinaria y procesos que, pudiendo optimizarse, se mantengan operativos como si estuviéramos en los ochenta.
> 
> Pensadlo bien, porque si se van a vaciar las ciudades de coches chupones las cryptos tardarán un poco más, pero a la larga será exactamente lo mismo.



No digas tonterías, lo que es inasumible es el valor, y por tanto energía, que se pierde anualmente debido a la impresión descontrolada de FIAT. El 5% (siendo conservador) de todo el cash mundial se tira a la basura debido a la inflación. Bitcoin resuelve esto y por eso el gasto de energía merece la pena.

La única forma de resolver el consenso descentralizado es el POW. Las Cryptos "eficientes" ni son Cryptos ni son nada ya que no son seguras y/o no son descentralizadas. Para eso ya teníamos Paypal.


----------



## HaCHa (17 May 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Las Cryptos "eficientes" ni son Cryptos ni son nada ya que no son seguras y/o no son descentralizadas.



Eso ya casi está resuelto del todo. Y lo que no, va de camino. 
Por eso digo que la cosa llevará todavía un tiempo más.

Pero Musk ya ha levantado la liebre y será solo el primero. Ahora irán saliendo cada vez más tinglados que dejarán de aceptar BTC para solicitar divisas más sostenibles. ¿Qué te apuestas?


----------



## DEREC (17 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Eso *ya casi *está resuelto del todo. Y lo que no, va de camino.
> Por eso digo que la cosa llevará todavía un tiempo más.
> 
> Pero Musk ya ha levantado la liebre y será solo el primero. Ahora irán saliendo cada vez más tinglados que dejarán de aceptar BTC para solicitar divisas más sostenibles. ¿Qué te apuestas?



Bien, cuando lo resolváis del todo nos avisáis para implementarlo en Bitcoin. Suerte.


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Yo creo que estaba escrito, quiero decir que si hacéis análisis técnico claramente se veia el bajón a esos niveles incluso puede que baje mas, lo veníamos diciendo en el hilo de IOTA desde hace días....


----------



## Red Star (17 May 2021)

Las sostenibles (PoS), son la manera que tiene el sistema financiero internacional para hacerse con el control de las criptodivisas. Si el consenso depende de la cantidad de pasta que tienes, y no de la energía, entonces, cualquiera que llegue a acumular suficiente capital puede poner en jaque el tinglado o imponer sus reglas. El PoS está destinado a fracasar, no va a llegar a ninguna parte.

Bitcoin prevalecerá. A estas alturas es inevitable. Sólo una guerra nuclear total podría cambiar eso.

Si atacan tanto el consumo de energía es precisamente porque eso es lo hace a Bitcoin invulnerable (por ahora). Es lógico que lo intenten cambiar para debilitar Bitcoin y que le coman la olla a la gente para que lo deteste por antiecológico. El sistema se está quedando sin opciones. Ya lo han intentado todo: Monedas de colores, monedas alternativas, golpe de estado de los desarrolladores, forks y peleas, FUD en los medios, prohibiciones, sanciones, multas, amenazas, etc.

Lo único que les queda es apelar al ecologismo. Pero ni así van a conseguir una mierda, porque *BITCOIN DOESN'T GIVE A FUCK*.


----------



## Registrador (17 May 2021)

Algunos de aqui debeis llevar poco tiempo en el mundo de las cripto. Bitcoin ha tenido 13 caidas del mas del 90% en su historia (desde ATH) y despues de esas caidas "definitivas" ha llegado una y otra vez a all time highs. Una caida del 20% es un drama? hombre no me jodas. Los shitcoiners y los nocoiners que entran en el hilo a repartir FUD dan un poco de verguneza ajena.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Los niveles de consumo energético asociados al FIAT no se pueden optimizar en un visto y no visto. Implican refactorizar infraestructuras físicas.
> En cambio los asociados al bitcoin se pueden optimizar en un plis plas, sólo hay que pasarse a una criptodivisa sostenible.
> 
> Con el tiempo, y cuando avancen según qué sucesos, la gente que no convierta sus BTCs a ADAs o XRP, perderá hasta la camisa.
> ...



Todo lo que dices es muy razonable, pero ADAs...? really?


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (17 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Algunos de aqui debeis llevar poco tiempo en el mundo de las cripto. Bitcoin ha tenido 13 caidas del mas del 90% en su historia y despues de esas caidas "definitivas" ha llegado una y otra vez a all time highs. Una caida del 20% es un drama? hombre no me jodas. Los shitcoiners y los nocoiners que entran en el hilo a repartir FUD dan un poco de verguneza ajena.



La pregunta no es si BTC va a continuar. La pregunta es si la primacía de BTC va a ser sustituida por otra u otras Altcoins.


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Yo creo que estaba escrito, quiero decir que si hacéis análisis técnico claramente se veia el bajón a esos niveles incluso puede que baje mas, lo veníamos diciendo en el hilo de IOTA desde hace días....



Había leído "en el hilo de los IDIOTAS".
Sin acritud


----------



## Registrador (17 May 2021)

Gaysenberg20 dijo:


> La pregunta no es si BTC va a continuar. La pregunta es si la primacía de BTC va a ser sustituida por otra u otras Altcoins.



Y que mas da eso?

La "capitalizacion" de las monedas es una payasada para analfabetos.

Que mas me da a mi que 1 etherium valga X dolares si el bitcoin vale 100.000 ?


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Había leído "en el hilo de los IDIOTAS".
> Sin acritud



si supongo cada uno lee lo que siente o lo que le permite su capacidad xD


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2021)

Bitcoin es como el Atleti.

El Atleti lo tiene todo en contra: Los árbitros, los rivales primados por el Madrid, los medios que le comen la polla a Floren, el 60% de la borregada española...todos en contra.
*#contratodoycontratodos*

Y según lees en los periódicos, o escuchas en las radios, o ves en internet, el Atleti ha debido descender a Segunda otra vez.
Pero luego ves la clasificación hoy y pasa esto:




*El BTC es igual.*
Todos contra él. Los gobiernos, los rivales con otras altcoins, los medios de comunicación, los ciudadanos que en un 95% no saben ni qué es un satoshi...todos en contra.
*#contratodoycontratodos*

Y según lees en los periódicos, o escuchas en las radios, o ves en la tele, el BTC ha debido hundirse.
Pero luego ves las rentabilidades desde Enero, y pasa esto:





Qué bonitas vidas paralelas.


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

QUOTE="Seronoser, post: 35007475, member: 75813"]
Sí, tengo capacidad de reconocerte como un gilipollas.
Suficiente
[/QUOTE]

@Seronoser 

jajaja pobre hombre, si hubieras leido el hilo hubieras vendido antes xDDDD

edito: te arrepientes de llammarme gilipollas y borras el post?


----------



## HaCHa (17 May 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Todo lo que dices es muy razonable, pero ADAs...? really?



A ver, que yo tampoco tengo una bola de cristal. No te puedo decir a ciencia cierta si será ADA, XRP... o algo que se haga/rehaga mañana.

De lo que sí estoy seguro es de que los actuales costes de minar BTC no los vamos a poder aguantar en cuatro días: la opinión pública, la RSC de las empresas y la Agenda 2030 no lo permitirán. Ya nadie quiere hacer frente a según qué consumos.

Ahora mismo, tanto ADA como XRP como XMR, por citar algunas altcoins, son mucho más eficientes a la hora de minar. ¿Quieres tomar cartas en esa visión? Pues ponte a mirar divisas y apuesta por la que te parezca más implantable... de entre todas las que sean más sostenibles que lo de ahora; que BTC ha estado bien como referente inicial, pero en breve se quedará como vaca sagrada, reliquia o referente vestigial de todo. 

Y eso será valor, pero a saber cuánto.


----------



## gapema (17 May 2021)

Me encantaría que hicieran un hardfork como el de btc cash, pero esta vez entre btcpow y btcpos.

habria q estar rápidos para cambiar los satspos de mierda por satspow, antes de q se vayan al guano , y no creo q se sacara mucho, pero serían unos sats regalados muy ricos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> A ver, que yo tampoco tengo una bola de cristal. No te puedo decir a ciencia cierta si será ADA, XRP... o algo que se haga/rehaga mañana.
> 
> De lo que sí estoy seguro es de que los actuales costes de minar BTC no los vamos a poder aguantar en cuatro días: la opinión pública, la RSC de las empresas y la Agenda 2030 no lo permitirán. Ya nadie quiere hacer frente a según qué consumos.
> 
> ...



A medio plazo la que mejor posicionada veo es Ethereum 2.0. Eth2 es Proof of Stake, mucho más eficiente desde el punto de vista energético. Se puede ser validador de Eth2 con una Rapsberry Pi.

XRP es un caballo de troya de los bancos....


----------



## jm666 (17 May 2021)

@Seronoser ah vale este el idiota que defiende al payaso del putin y alos chorizos sucialistas de mierda, por eso dice lo de la *acritud*, no me extraña que rabie debe estar con el culo candente despues de l mierda que se están comiendo xDDDDD

da la cara cobarde    

al ignore por imbécil


----------



## Rajoy (17 May 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Me encantaría que hicieran un hardfork como el de btc cash, pero esta vez entre btcpow y btcpos.
> 
> habria q estar rápidos para cambiar los satspos de mierda por satspow, antes de q se vayan al guano , y no creo q se sacara mucho, pero serían unos sats regalados muy ricos



No caerá esa breva ...
Eso a algunos les salió muy caro. Entre Jihan Wu y Roger Ver me (nos) regalaron un 7% de los BTC que tenía y con bitcoin SV, gold, diamond y demás aún pude rapiñar otro 4% cambiando esos truños por BTC auténticos. El mejor regalo que me han hecho en la vida !
Dudo que haya algún imbécil que quiera repetir la operación ...


----------



## Pimp (17 May 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> A medio plazo la que mejor posicionada veo es Ethereum 2.0. Eth2 es Proof of Stake, mucho más eficiente desde el punto de vista energético. Se puede ser validador de Eth2 con una Rapsberry Pi.
> 
> XRP es un caballo de troya de los bancos....



Por que decis lo de xrp es un caballo de troya, lo he escuchado muchas veces pero si vieseis los contratos que tienen otras cryptos creo que fiaríais mas que con XRP


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Por que decis lo de xrp es un caballo de troya, lo he escuchado muchas veces pero *si vieseis los contratos que tienen otras cryptos creo que fiaríais mas que con XRP*



¿Como cuales?


----------



## MorosBancario (17 May 2021)




----------



## Beborn (17 May 2021)

A mi lo que mas me molesta, no es ya que baje el bitcoin por un troll como Musk, porque volvera a subir como siempre hace.

Lo que me jode sobremanera es que este subforo se llene de subnormales que aprovechan las caidas para soltar su bilis y cuando sube desaparecen hasta la proxima caida.

En fin. Paciencia.


----------



## Registrador (17 May 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> No caerá esa breva ...
> Eso a algunos les salió muy caro. Entre Jihan Wu y Roger Ver me (nos) regalaron un 7% de los BTC que tenía y con bitcoin SV, gold, diamond y demás aún pude rapiñar otro 4% cambiando esos truños por BTC auténticos. El mejor regalo que me han hecho en la vida !
> Dudo que haya algún imbécil que quiera repetir la operación ...



Que recuerdos con el fork de Bcash, como me vino de bien ese regalo pagado por el retrasado de Ver y el chino de mierda.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 May 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Los gurus del foro compraron a menos de 3 cifras. Luego estan los mongolos del foro que llevan riendose de los gurus desde que el BTC vale menos de 3 cifras. Ahi estas tu



Y a menos de 2 cifras también queda más de uno por aqui


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (17 May 2021)

Definitivamente este tío es retrasado, pero de los profundos, vaya owned que se ha llevado cuando se pone a pontificar sobre lo que no tiene ni puta idea, "pero pero ej ke ejkemapaipál..."


----------



## MIP (17 May 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Me encantaría que hicieran un hardfork como el de btc cash, pero esta vez entre btcpow y btcpos.
> 
> habria q estar rápidos para cambiar los satspos de mierda por satspow, antes de q se vayan al guano , y no creo q se sacara mucho, pero serían unos sats regalados muy ricos



Joder será que no hay ya suficientes forks de BTC con PoS...

En 2013 que si era para criminales, en 2017 era la matraca de los mineros chinos, ahora toca lo de la energía, en 2025 dirán que por cada Bitcoin minado muere un gatito...


----------



## Edu.R (17 May 2021)

El BTC no es sostenible energéticamente... ya. Lo del hash rate y la dificultad de minado no existe o que.

Si BTC gasta tanta energía es precisamente porque minarlo es difícil... porque hay mucha gente que lo quiere minar. Si la gente no quisiera minarlo, la dificultad bajaría mucho y entonces el gasto energético se iría a mínimos. 

Además es que es tan básico, que el que sea tema de debate me parece de risa.

Es como el fracking del petróleo. Permite obtener más petróleo, pero solo te compensa si el petróleo está a buen valor, ¿verdad? Si no, te olvidas del fracking.


----------



## ENRABATOR (17 May 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 660910
> 
> 
> 
> Definitivamente este tío es retrasado, pero de los profundos, vaya owned que se ha llevado cuando se pone a pontificar sobre lo que no tiene ni puta idea, "pero pero ej ke ejkemapaipál..."



El tio tiene los cojones de discutir con un tio del equipo de Litecoin

Pero bueno, hoy lei este hilo donde me ha quedado clarisimo que Elon Musk es un enfermo mental narcicista, recomiendo lectura a todo el mundo


----------



## alopecio (17 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> P.D. Pretender que haya que aguantar el dinosaurio de BTC más tiempo y que para ello haya que poner a bailar al son de sus tambores a las centrales nucleares es ridículo.



Buenas tardes. ¿Me puede indicar, por favor, en qué parte de éste código (o éste) está el dinosaurio? Gracias. Agradeceré respuesta técnica y documentada.


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 May 2021)

Es curioso como sistemáticamente se repiten ciclos en muchos aspectos de la vida, incluidos los ciclos económicos de Bitcoin. Y en todos y cada uno de ellos hay un grupo de gente que piensa que "esta vez es diferente, se va al guano", gente cuyo horizonte temporal es de semanas, o meses con suerte. Y por supuesto nunca es diferente.

Señores, que el hilo del Bitcoin tiene 14 volúmenes, ¡¡14!! que se dice pronto. Tan fácil como volver para atrás, leer lo que se decía tras cada corrección y comprobar que esto es simplemente un resfriado.

La alta volatilidad y las correcciones violentas son buenísimas noticias. Significa que aún seguimos en una fase de adopción muy muy temprana

Paciencia y HODL.


----------



## HaCHa (17 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El BTC no es sostenible energéticamente... ya. Lo del hash rate y la dificultad de minado no existe o que.
> 
> Si BTC gasta tanta energía es precisamente porque minarlo es difícil... porque hay mucha gente que lo quiere minar. Si la gente no quisiera minarlo, la dificultad bajaría mucho y entonces el gasto energético se iría a mínimos.
> 
> Además es que es tan básico, que el que sea tema de debate me parece de risa.



Lo que es básico en física es entender de magnitudes.

Meteos esto en la cabeza: *puta la falta que hace* que la magnitud en minería sea la energía, y ahí venga todos a quemar vatios en balde como si no hubiera un mañana; eso es el pleistoceno, resulta cerril y ochenteramente obsoleto, shurmano @alopecio.

En fin, la magnitud más determinante para medir el _proof of work_ hace mucho ya que está claro que no debería ser la energía, sino el tiempo. El puto tiempo. Que sabemos desde la edad de piedra que el tiempo es oro, y que el tiempo es un factor tan clave como que desde el minuto cero San Satoshi ya estableció que cada cuatro años se minaría menos panoja. Ahora sólo hace falta calibrar esas constantes hasta que esto deje de ser un torneo monguer para ver quién pone más petaflops en las mesas, afinar un poco la algorítmica para que no se lleve el gato al agua el que despilfarre más energía sino el que despilfarre más tiempo. FIN.

Dicho en otros términos, y visto que os va el código: se establece un tope máximo de trabajo por segundo y, una vez alcanzado, se va premiando, si hace falta por _round robin_, al nodo minero con mayores _uptimes_, que los pierde al cobrar. Esto además nos lleva a la implementación de un sistema distribuido que prima la estabilidad en vez de la potencia bruta, cosa que tiene aplicaciones más rentables a día de hoy. Todo un win-win.

Y hete aquí un potencial BTC-Killer. Ya sólo falta saber cuándo los distintos equipos de devs lo tendrán listo. En ello andan los que se impondrán, quiero pensar. Pero me encantaría equivocarme, y que saliera algo todavía más molón, aunque sea a costa de mi wallet.

¿No os convence? Pues nada, comprad shitcoins con perretes, que ese es el criterio que lo está petando... Pero si hablamos de innovación, estas son las cosas que me hacen pensar a mí que el futuro está en las altcoins. Y si os parece que no lo estoy pillando, eh, soy un nervio óptico, ya diréis, y os leo.


----------



## Pimp (17 May 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Como cuales?



Ada y eth por ejemplo


----------



## Pimp (17 May 2021)

En BTC esta en 42 k es una puta salvajada el bajon, pero es que esta todo en el giga infierno y le queda cuerda guanil a todo para siglos, no es cosa del btc las cryptos han perdido credibilidad y volumen por un tubo. No es tan difícil el hold y esperar a resusrgir como el ave fenix porque extrañamente el nasdaq tambien esta en super rojo, hay una economía global con miedo ahora mismo


----------



## Porestar (17 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> En BTC esta en 42 k es una puta salvajada el bajon, pero es que esta todo en el giga infierno y le queda cuerda guanil a todo para siglos, no es cosa del btc las cryptos han perdido credibilidad y volumen por un tubo. No es tan difícil el hold y esperar a resusrgir como el ave fenix porque extrañamente el nasdaq tambien esta en super rojo, hay una economía global con miedo ahora mismo



El metal sí está subiendo. No es una caída generalizada.


----------



## Pimp (17 May 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El metal sí está subiendo. No es una caída generalizada.



Solo esta subiendo un 3.5 % la plata y un 1.6 % el oro que es el indicador mas malo que puede existir


----------



## Porestar (17 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Solo esta subiendo un 3.5 % la plata y un 1.6 % el oro que es el indicador mas malo que puede existir



No puedes esperar mucha volatibilidad en el oro. Está en máximos de unos 5 meses me parece.


----------



## Edu.R (17 May 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Es curioso como sistemáticamente se repiten ciclos en muchos aspectos de la vida, incluidos los ciclos económicos de Bitcoin. Y en todos y cada uno de ellos hay un grupo de gente que piensa que "esta vez es diferente, se va al guano", gente cuyo horizonte temporal es de semanas, o meses con suerte. Y por supuesto nunca es diferente.
> 
> Señores, que el hilo del Bitcoin tiene 14 volúmenes, ¡¡14!! que se dice pronto. Tan fácil como volver para atrás, leer lo que se decía tras cada corrección y comprobar que esto es simplemente un resfriado.
> 
> ...



Hay volatilidad y correcciones, pero esto "ya no es lo de antes". El BTC puede bajar, pero no da la sensación que haya llegado a los 63k, y ahora se vaya a 15k... que baje hasta 30-35k puede pasar, pero esas locuras de hace años de perder un 80% yo no termino de verlas.

Claro, en valor absoluto si, porque parece que perder 15-20k en una semana es mucho. Pero en términos de porcentaje, honestamente no es tanto.

Aun asi, volatilidad indica "inmadurez" de alguna manera. Un mercado maduro no es volátil. El BTC ya no es un bebe, pero tampoco un ser adulto.


----------



## Porestar (17 May 2021)

Ni idea. Pero ya era absurdo que todo subiera excepto el oro, con la impresora a toda leche.

Lo que me jode es que nunca suban ambos a la vez. Y haber cambiado los homocardanos por btc demasiado pronto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 May 2021)

"Ojo a este informe: Bitcoin consume menos energía que la banca y el oro"









Ojo a este informe: Bitcoin consume menos energía que la banca y el oro Por Investing.com


Ojo a este informe: Bitcoin consume menos energía que la banca y el oro




es.investing.com


----------



## mr nobody (17 May 2021)

No va a morir BTC. Las elites tienen el poder de cargarselo cuando les da la gana, esta pandemia han demostrado que lo controlan todo. Si no se lo han cargado ya por algo sera


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> El metal sí está subiendo. No es una caída generalizada.




La bolsa americana tampoco está bajando salvo sectores muy Growth


----------



## uhnitas (17 May 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> No va a morir BTC. Las elites tienen el poder de cargarselo cuando les da la gana, esta pandemia han demostrado que lo controlan todo. Si no se lo han cargado ya por algo sera



Dime como, honestamente yo no veo manera.


----------



## mr nobody (17 May 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Dime como, honestamente yo no veo manera.



Comprandolo todo, ahogando los exchanges, multando las granjas de mineria, hundiendo a envidia y demas proveedores de targetas graficas, infundiendo miedo a quien transacciones, etc....


----------



## _______ (17 May 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Comprandolo todo, ahogando los exchanges, multando las granjas de mineria, hundiendo a envidia y demas proveedores de targetas graficas, infundiendo miedo a quien transacciones, etc....



vaya chorradas vomitas campeon, no han acabado con la droga la prostitucion etc que es algo mucho mas identificable y van a acabar con el bitcoin con esas tonterias que dices, no hay forma posible


----------



## Pimp (17 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> vaya chorradas vomitas campeon, no han acabado con la droga la prostitucion etc que es algo mucho mas identificable y van a acabar con el bitcoin con esas tonterias que dices, no hay forma posible



El ha dicho una tontearía pero precisamente no acaban con las putas y las drogas porque ellos tienen el control del asunto


----------



## _______ (17 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> El ha dicho una tontearía pero precisamente no acaban con las putas y las drogas porque ellos tienen el control del asunto



pero no el monopolio absoluto como con el fiat, las drogas hay mucha gente que se planta sus plantas o sitetiza y las vende, no tienen el monopolio al igual que con el alcohol y la ley seca habia gente que la producia y es que esto no se trata de prohibir a golpe de boligrafo sino que la gente demande y haya conocimiento tecnico y herramientas para hacelro, mientras lo haya pueden decir misa, tu puedes ir a donde el camello que pila la coca del amigo de feijo, pero tambien puedes plantar tu propia hierba que hay mucha gente que lo hace a riesgo de ser multados o procesados

al igual que hah clubs de prostitucion donde los politicos y oligarcas estan metidos en el ajo pero tambien puedes pagarle 100 euros a una chortina por badoo para follartela,

la gente que se piensa que esto se puede prohibir e impedir que la gente lo siga usando no se de que pino se ha caido, o no se entera de nada o tiene la cabeza tocada


----------



## uhnitas (17 May 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Comprandolo todo, ahogando los exchanges, multando las granjas de mineria, hundiendo a envidia y demas proveedores de targetas graficas, infundiendo miedo a quien transacciones, etc....



¿Por qué hundir a Nvidia y demás proveedores de tarjetas gráficas dañaría a bitcoin?


----------



## Edu.R (18 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> El ha dicho una tontearía pero precisamente no acaban con las putas y las drogas porque ellos tienen el control del asunto



Una vez le pregunté a unos mexicanos que tenía de compañeros, que porque no metían mano allí a las DROJAS, y me dijeron que en México no se consumen, que van todas para EEUU. Pero que si lo cortan, entonces la gente traficaría con órganos.

Es como la gente que dice que porque a los gitanos y a la chusma les dan paguitas. Porque así los tienes "controlados" y "tranquilos". Si se tienen que buscar la vida, entonces acaba siendo peor para el pueblo llano.


----------



## Digamelon (18 May 2021)

Qué cansinos los nocoiners cada vez que bitcoin baja... ¡Es el puto día de la marmota!


----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Por qué hundir a Nvidia y demás proveedores de tarjetas gráficas dañaría a bitcoin?



Por la minería.


----------



## gapema (18 May 2021)

Que en 2021 siga habiendo gente que piense que BTC se mina con tarjetas graficas confirma que estamos muuuuuy pronto


----------



## Ds_84 (18 May 2021)

con el grafico RUPL en la mano tentado de entrar hoyga


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 May 2021)

Nueva compra,


----------



## alopecio (18 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Lo que es básico en física es entender de magnitudes.
> 
> Meteos esto en la cabeza: *puta la falta que hace* que la magnitud en minería sea la energía, y ahí venga todos a quemar vatios en balde como si no hubiera un mañana; eso es el pleistoceno, resulta cerril y ochenteramente obsoleto, shurmano @alopecio.
> 
> ...



Le agradezco el comentario. En español tenemos el mal vicio de pensar en la palabra inglesa power como si se refiriera siempre a potencia eléctrica. Esto no siempre es así. La expresión inglesa "CPU power" no se refiere al consumo eléctrico del procesador, sino a su potencia de cálculo. Dos microprocesadores pueden tener la misma "CPU power" y en cambio uno de ellos consumir mucho más que el otro (dependiendo de su construcción, entorno de disipación, etc)
Cuando Satoshi Nakamoto menciona la "CPU power" en su famoso paper (2008, poco ochentero me parece), no se refiere a "consumo eléctrico de la CPU" sino a "cantidad de ciclos de reloj por unidad de tiempo de la CPU". Por lo tanto, lo que estamos consumiendo es TIEMPO de procesador, usado para conseguir generar un bloque de la cadena. En el pleistoceno se picaba piedra con sudor para obtener oro, en el siglo XXI gastamos tiempo de procesador sudando hashes para obtener bitcoin.

El problema es que la CPU, al igual que una lavadora, consume electricidad. Creo que Nakamoto no fué capaz de prever el aumento exponencial en la potencia de cálculo debido a las GPU. Opino, y en eso le doy toda la razón, que la carrera por la potencia de cálculo está desbocada y no es sana, teniendo en cuenta que la dificultad de minado se auto-regula en caso de bajada del hash-rate. Pero quizá este artículo le informe algo más.

Para mí la mejor solución la ofrece Monero y su nuevo protocolo de POW RandomX, que está optimizado para ser minado por CPUs de propósito general (gasto de energía distribuido). Por cierto, considero que Monero es un proyecto infravalorado, con un código sólido de cojones y un departamento de desarrollo muy prometedor. Éste sí sería un BTC-Killer. Perdón por el off-topic.

En cuanto al halving (la "panoja"), y hasta donde he podido leer, no se sabe a ciencia cierta por qué se añadió al código. Nakamoto era partidario al principio de que las recompensas a los mineros tuvieran un ratio constante, pero nunca dio explicaciones de porqué añadió el cálculo del halving al código. Conozco dos teorías. Una dice que, al ser las recompensas mayores al principio, se incentivaba a la gente a unirse a la red. La otra teoriza que el halving hace que los mineros se vayan acostumbrando al decaimiento de las recompensas, que llegarán a 0 cuando se hayan minado todos los bitcoins (solo cobraran las fees). En ningún momento se menciona el consumo de energía o "el tiempo" como variables a tener en cuenta.

P.D.: Mis disculpas por la pequeña tardanza en responder. a veces no somos totalmente dueños e nuestro tiempo.


----------



## Le Truhan (18 May 2021)

El bitcoin se está poniendo a precios interesantes para comprar.


----------



## Edu.R (18 May 2021)

El concepto largo plazo, ¿te es conocido?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 May 2021)

La media está en 24.000 $ y pico, mientras no baje de ahí están ganando pasta:


----------



## Beborn (18 May 2021)

Eso sería la muerte de Bitcoin. No ocurrirá.
No he leído nada por ahí de eso que dices y si alguien lo plantea no tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 May 2021)

Satoshi no implementó el PoW por capricho, el tío sabía lo que hacía. Si quieren un Bitcoin con PoS que hagan un hard fork, nos vendría bien a todos para aumentar nuestras posiciones.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 May 2021)

MicroStrategy compra la caída, adquiere 10 millones de dólares en Bitcoin


MicroStrategy está utilizando la última caída de Bitcoin para acumular más BTC




es.cointelegraph.com







Está pensando a medio/largo plazo, ojo que actualmente es la empresa cotizada en bolsa con más bitcoins, su objetivo es llegar a tener 100.000 BTC para entes del halving del 2024, si para aquel entonces cada BTC vale un millón de $$$ este tío va a ser toda una estrella mundial.

O igual no y se marca un Elon Musk y lo vende todo en cuanto suba un poco, pero creo que no, la posesión de BTCs se está convirtiendo en un hecho cultural dentro de una comunidad con sus propios mandamientos como el _HODL_, una especie de culto mesiánico en torno a la figura mítica de Satoshi y este tío aspira a erigirse en su apostol benefactor.


----------



## CBDC (18 May 2021)

Si quieren ecología tienen miles de criptos POS donde escoger. 
Para los que queremos seguridad tenemos Bitcoin y POW.


----------



## uhnitas (18 May 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Comprandolo todo, ahogando los exchanges, multando las granjas de mineria, hundiendo a envidia y demas proveedores de targetas graficas, infundiendo miedo a quien transacciones, etc....



¿Entonces qué? ¿Me cuentas como lo van a comprar todo, que tienen que ver las GPU's en todo esto, que FUD no ha sido ya difundido y la diferencia entre una granja y un pool de minado o nos quedamos ya en pasapalabra?


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 May 2021)

a por los 35k btc, que ruina, lo que me jode es no haber vendido en 60k y recomprar ahora.


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 May 2021)

es lo que son las burbujas, que siempre sube hasta que peta.


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> No va a morir BTC. Las elites tienen el poder de cargarselo cuando les da la gana, esta pandemia han demostrado que lo controlan todo. Si no se lo han cargado ya por algo sera



Seguís pensando que España o Europa o Usa, son "el mundo".
Hay muchos países, como por ejemplo en el que resido fiscalmente, en el que debería estar en la cárcel hace meses, por no haber comunicado que tengo criptos por valor de más de x dólares.

Tú crees que duermo mal por la noche pensando que el FSB ruso (ex kgb), va a entrar a mi casa a llevarme preso?  
Tú crees que la gente que tiene aquí cientos de btcs duerme intranquila? 
Y como este país, hay seguro más de 50 en la misma situación: India, China, países caribeños, turquía...

Es todo un gran fud, falso. Porque no pueden saber quien tiene o no tiene, ni lo que haces con ciertas criptos.
Así que no, las élites no permiten nada...las élites es que no pueden controlar nada...sólo participar.
Y es lo que están haciendo, con países enteros minando y comprando btcs, mientras los débiles sucumben al miedo de los media.

Si BTC triunfa definitivamente, dependerá de la gente, no de los gobiernos ni de las élites.
Y la gente está hasta la polla de las élites, por lo menos en ciertos países.


----------



## _______ (19 May 2021)

si biden lo prohibe el bitcoin ira para arriba mas, esto no es como cuando regularon la plata, la plata no sirve para pagos rapidos, pero el bitcoin es mejor que el cash y el dolar digital. Si lo prohiben subira aun mas

das pena nocoiner


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> si biden lo prohibe el bitcoin ira para arriba mas, esto no es como cuando regularon la plata, la plata no sirve para pagos rapidos, pero el bitcoin es mejor que el cash y el dolar digital. Si lo prohiben subira aun mas
> 
> das pena nocoiner




Tranquilo que si sigue para abajo en unos dias aqui todo burbujero tendra sus bitcoins.

Lo de nonocoiner lo vais a tener que cambiar por otra cosa, estamos medio foro esperando comprar bitcoin a leuro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> esto cae por lo menos a 35000 euros.



25 de abril, no trabajo aviso,

Puto genio de las criptos en pocos meses me he hecho un genio analista del bitcoin.


----------



## Tony Hawks (19 May 2021)

Alguien sabe alguna manera de enviar dinero a un CEX y evitar que te salte el famoso aviso?







Habia pensado Revolut, pero he leido casos donde bloquean transacciones





__





Bancos que Prohíben Transferencias Bancarias para Comprar Bitcoin


Al parecer varias entidades financieras, es decir, bancos están prohibiendo realizar transferencias bancarias a exchanges de compra/venta de Bitcoin (BTC) como Coinbase. El mismo tiene su cuenta en Estonia, y he sabido por terceras personas que un usuario ha realizado desde BBVA una...




forocoin.net





Asi que no se yo.

N26 ya abre con IBAN Español asi que supongo que si te saldra ese aviso.

Alguna idea? Insisto en que sea CEX. No quiero movidas cuando traiga el dinero de vuelta con Hacienda, ya sea la Española o de otro sitio. Con un CEX a parte de que necesito la liquidez que te da, tengo el resguardo de que la compra se ha producido ahi si preguntan, deberia tener mas peso que en una aplicacion decentralizada.

Pasar de BBVA a algo tipo Revolut es buena idea o me abro una cuenta en por ejemplo Evo Banco y de ahi a una alternativa a Revolut?

Un forero en ese hilo comenta:



> Yo no he tenido problemas con banco español, pero recomiendo abrir una cuenta en el extranjero (por el móvil son unos minutos y sin papeleo) y utilizarla como puente para comprar y recibir, y ahí lo dejo.
> 
> Ejemplos: N26, Revolut, Monese, Pocopay, Bunq.



No hay que informar de nada si usas estas cuentas mientras no pases de 50k no?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 May 2021)

bueno chicos me voy a dormir, mañana cuando me levante me compro algunos bitcoin a 50 centimos y los holdeo a ver si mis tataranietos pueden venderlos, siempre y cuando la nueva religion musulmana que profesaran los españoles de esos tiempos se lo permita claro.


----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tranquilo que si sigue para abajo en unos dias aqui todo burbujero tendra sus bitcoins.
> 
> Lo de nonocoiner lo vais a tener que cambiar por otra cosa, estamos medio foro esperando comprar bitcoin a leuro.



Ahora no se ríen tanto de las shitcoins..


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

A cuánto va a llegar BTC?


----------



## Robledillo (19 May 2021)

¿Rebote a los 39mil?


----------



## Beborn (19 May 2021)

Los que ya teniamos compraremos mas, estos precios son un regalo para gente que entro mas arriba.

Los que no tienen seguiran sin comprar, pensando que se va mas abajo, y se los van a regalar.

Y la tierra sigue girando y en 1 mes nos volvemos a ver por aqui y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Edu.R (19 May 2021)

Mirando los gráficos, tiene pinta de burbuja. Esta ha durado más en el tiempo, eso si. Lo de los ciclos de los 4 años, un clásico.

Veremos donde se queda, y a seguir desarrollando el concepto, que es lo que le da fortaleza.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 May 2021)

Musk hablando de la energia... El tio se veia venir la caida de btc y solto eso como escusa.


----------



## Red Star (19 May 2021)

Los chinos aprovechando la carnicería para meter más mierda y más FUD, jojojó!! No les va a funcionar, no se van a poder cargar Bitcoin. Bitcoin es más poderoso que el PCC.


----------



## Hipotecator (19 May 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Mientras tanto... se limpia la Mempool y muy bien la aceptación del softfork de taproot.
> 
> Me imagino que muchos mineros están aprovechando para minar a tope con la bajada de la dificultad y no han perdido ni un minuto en actualizar, ya lo haran en 10 dias cuando la dificultad se reajuste y suba un 20 - 25 %.
> 
> Aun así en los ultimos bloques debe andar la cosa ya 50/50








parece que estan cayendo el ingresos de los mineros de bitcoin.






si la tasa de hash cae se desploma el precio del bitcoin. .... esta bajando (fecha 18 de mayo /2020).



----------------------------


la caida del precio del bitcoin puede que sea algo mas que una "correccion".


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 May 2021)

ya puede aguantar los 33-35kusd... el btc tenía que dar un susto que ya había burbuja de el btc siempre sube...pues venga a sufrir.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 May 2021)

Lo raro del bitcoño es que no caiga a plomo para desplumar a todas las gacelitas de golpe, aunque lo mismo lo están haciendo por fases para pillar a más número de gacelitas que entren nuevas en esos precios más bajos, lo de caer a saco siempre estará disponible para el chupinazo final....


----------



## Beborn (19 May 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo raro del bitcoño es que no caiga a plomo para desplumar a todas las gacelitas de golpe, aunque lo mismo lo están haciendo por fases para pillar a más número de gacelitas que entren nuevas en esos precios más bajos, lo de caer a saco siempre estará disponible para el chupinazo final....



Que no caiga a plomo para mi es precisamente la prueba de la ingente cantidad de dinero que esta entrando, y todas las compras que esta habiendo en estos niveles.

Cuando cae a plomo es porque nadie esta comprando.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 May 2021)

A mi hay algo en estos vaivenes que se me escapa. Bueno, en realidad de este asunto de las criptomonedas hay muchas cosas que desconozco, pero esta es la principal. Si mas del 90% de los BTC están concentrados en el 4% de las direcciones. De estos, al parecer, existen 2200 "grandes tenedores" que poseen mas de 1000 BTC, y estos grandes tenedores siguen incansablemente acumulando mas. ¿Cual es el mecanismo que produce estas grandes caídas si los dueños del chiringuito, no solo no venden, si no que siguen comprando a lo loco? ¿Como es posible que un activo caiga de 52.000€ a 32.000€ en un mes sin que las manos fuertes vendan ni un miserable Bitcoin?


----------



## uhnitas (19 May 2021)

A mi me encanta cuando hace el suavecito para abajo y empieza a crujir to the mooners.


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A mi hay algo en estos vaivenes que se me escapa. Bueno, en realidad de este asunto de las criptomonedas hay muchas cosas que desconozco, pero esta es la principal. Si mas del 90% de los BTC están concentrados en el 4% de las direcciones. De estos, al parecer, existen 2200 "grandes tenedores" que poseen mas de 1000 BTC, y estos grandes tenedores siguen incansablemente acumulando mas. ¿Cual es el mecanismo que produce estas grandes caídas si los dueños del chiringuito, no solo no venden, si no que siguen comprando a lo loco? ¿Como es posible que un activo caiga de 52.000€ a 32.000€ en un mes sin que las manos fuertes vendan ni un miserable Bitcoin?



Porque hay muchísimas más manos débiles con fracciones de BTC que manos fuertes. Además, las manos fuertes cuando compran lo hacen con una cantidad relativamente pequeña respecto a lo que tienen, mientras las manos débiles cuando venden se suelen desprender del 100% de su Bitcoin. Por eso las manos débiles como conjunto tienen ahora mismo más influencia en el precio.


----------



## Scire (19 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A mi hay algo en estos vaivenes que se me escapa. Bueno, en realidad de este asunto de las criptomonedas hay muchas cosas que desconozco, pero esta es la principal. Si mas del 90% de los BTC están concentrados en el 4% de las direcciones. De estos, al parecer, existen 2200 "grandes tenedores" que poseen mas de 1000 BTC, y estos grandes tenedores siguen incansablemente acumulando mas. ¿Cual es el mecanismo que produce estas grandes caídas si los dueños del chiringuito, no solo no venden, si no que siguen comprando a lo loco? ¿Como es posible que un activo caiga de 52.000€ a 32.000€ en un mes sin que las manos fuertes vendan ni un miserable Bitcoin?



Tal vez muchas de esas direcciones son carteras a las que se ha perdido el acceso.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 May 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Porque hay muchísimas más manos débiles con fracciones de BTC que manos fuertes. Además, las manos fuertes cuando compran lo hacen con una cantidad relativamente pequeña respecto a lo que tienen, mientras las manos débiles cuando venden se suelen desprender del 100% de su Bitcoin. Por eso las manos débiles como conjunto tienen ahora mismo más influencia en el precio.



En resumen, que influye mas en la cotización la cantidad de gente intentando deshacerse de sus BTC, que la cantidad de BTC que realmente se han puesto a la venta ¿No?


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 May 2021)

en un año ha hecho un x10 que corrija es normal.

lo suyo es vender una parte cuando ves que va a caer y luego recomprar.


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> En resumen, que influye mas en la cotización la cantidad de gente intentando deshacerse de sus BTC, que la cantidad de BTC que realmente se han puesto a la venta ¿No?



No, que va, lo que importa es la cantidad que se vende, la oferta. Si esta supera a la demanda, el precio cae. Lo que quiero decir es que la influencia de las manos fuertes en el precio no es tanta como se cree, ya que la riqueza de Bitcoin está muy poco concentrada. Cuando el precio se mueve fuertemente, probablemente hayas leído que "las ballenas están tirando el precio" o cosas similares, pero eso está muy alejado de la realidad. Es mucho más fácil mover el precio con el tweet de alguien influyente que provoque una reacción en el mercado, pero no porque esa persona esté vendiendo. De hecho en el famoso tweet de Musk, él mismo dijo que no había vendido un solo Satoshi.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 May 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> No, que va, lo que importa es la cantidad que se vende, la oferta. Si esta supera a la demanda, el precio cae. Lo que quiero decir es que la influencia de las manos fuertes en el precio no es tanta como se cree, ya que la riqueza de Bitcoin está muy poco concentrada. Cuando el precio se mueve fuertemente, probablemente hayas leído que "las ballenas están tirando el precio" o cosas similares, pero eso está muy alejado de la realidad. Es mucho más fácil mover el precio con el tweet de alguien influyente que provoque una reacción en el mercado, pero no porque esa persona esté vendiendo. De hecho en el famoso tweet de Musk, él mismo dijo que no había vendido un solo Satoshi.



Gracias por su explicación. Finalmente la oferta y demanda de toda la vida, entiendo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 May 2021)

Habemus Taproot, no en esta fase que ya está perdida, pero seguramente sí en la siguiente:


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Habemus Taproot, no en esta fase que ya está perdida, pero seguramente sí en la siguiente:



Pues va a ser más rápido que la mayoría de las previsiones, que daban 4-5 ciclos para la activación


----------



## Beborn (19 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si mas del 90% de los BTC están concentrados en el 4% de las direcciones. De estos, al parecer, existen 2200 "grandes tenedores" que poseen mas de 1000 BTC.



A mi no me sale esa distribucion.

Segun este post, poco mas del 38% estaria en lo que serian ballenas, cachalotes o tiburones. No cuento aqui exchanges que tienen un 12.7% ni mineros con un 9.7%

El resto, casi un 40% esta en manos de delfines para abajo.









No, Bitcoin Ownership is not Highly Concentrated – But Whales are Accumulating


We analyze the distribution of Bitcoin across network participants, and show that BTC ownership disperses over time and is much less concentrated than often reported. Meanwhile, BTC supply held by whales has recently increased, suggesting institutional investors are entering.




insights.glassnode.com


----------



## gapema (19 May 2021)

Mientras os distraéis con cosas tan mundanas como que si el precio ha subido o bajado un % ridiculo para lo que es bitcoin, los pools que representan el 95% del hashrate, han marcado su conformidad con el taproot upgrade en sus respectivos últimos bloques minados.

Tiene pinta de que en el próximo ajuste de dificultad se llega al objetivo del 90% (en este ya no se puede).


----------



## ertitoagus (19 May 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Mientras os distraéis con cosas tan mundanas como que si el precio ha subido o bajado un % ridiculo para lo que es bitcoin, los pools que representan el 95% del hashrate, han marcado su conformidad con el taproot upgrade en sus respectivos últimos bloques minados.
> 
> Tiene pinta de que en el próximo ajuste de dificultad se llega al objetivo del 90% (en este ya no se puede).



¿donde lo has visto?


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 May 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> ¿donde lo has visto?





Taproot activation


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 May 2021)

Después del FUD calentólogo del payaso de Musk los mass mierda han atacado con el FUD de la prohibición china, la cual es totalmente fake.


----------



## Hipotecator (19 May 2021)

Segun leo la hash rate va a bajar estas semanas (final de mayo) porque se esta produciendo la migracion de las granjas de mineria en China a las zonas de lluvia (y gran produccion hidroelectrica), Sichuan. 

Habria que esperar a junio para ver que evolucion tiene el precio del bitcoin, sabiendo que el hashrate ha subido...(si no mejora el precio sera por algo mas cabron).


---------------------------------


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 May 2021)

bueno pues pronto ya tendremos un -50% desde máxs...

que mierda no haber vendido parte.

ahora tendria fiat bueno para recomprar.


----------



## Scire (19 May 2021)

Nada, he sacado todo menos los millones de shib, que ya ni me molesto.

Estaba ganando unos 700 euros. Al final me he salido con unas ganancias de 100. Tampoco me quejo para cómo está el panorama.

Lo que me temo es que ahora pegue el subidón, como suele ocurrir siempre que le doy al botón vender.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (19 May 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Nada, he sacado todo menos los millones de shib, que ya ni me molesto.
> 
> Estaba ganando unos 700 euros. Al final me he salido con unas ganancias de 100. Tampoco me quejo para cómo está el panorama.
> 
> Lo que me temo es que ahora pegue el subidón, como suele ocurrir siempre que le doy al botón vender.



Se agradece mucho esta señal tan clara de compra. Yo ya he estado comprando esta mañana y leerte me reconforta. 

REBOTE INMINENTE


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 May 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Nada, he sacado todo menos los millones de shib, que ya ni me molesto.
> 
> Estaba ganando unos 700 euros. Al final me he salido con unas ganancias de 100. Tampoco me quejo para cómo está el panorama.
> 
> Lo que me temo es que ahora pegue el subidón, como suele ocurrir siempre que le doy al botón vender.



Y lo hará... de eso no hay duda... hay que tener siempre cash preparado para esos casos.


----------



## elKaiser (19 May 2021)

BTC ha subido de 9.000 a 53.000, total 44.000 € aproximadamente.

Por Fibonacci una corrección del 61,8% de la subida anterior sería razonable (44000 x 0,618 = 27.192), por lo que el suelo estaría en los 27.139 € salvo pequeñas dilataciones del canal; ahí lo espero.


----------



## Pimp (19 May 2021)

nunca imaginaba ver el btc por debajo 40 k y tiene pinta que lo veremos por debajo de los 30 k en menos de 2 días


----------



## NPDO (19 May 2021)

Ya era hora de bautismo para los nuevos. Ahora a aguantar chavalotes.


----------



## Pimp (19 May 2021)

Estamos todos de lujo ahora hermano, literalmente matic solo esta bien el resto esta en la B, pues nada algún día todo volverá, solo queda holdear


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 May 2021)

Primera regla de inversión: Cuando no sepas qué hacer con tu cartera, lo mejor suele ser no hacer nada.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (19 May 2021)

No os preocupéis por el precio, los bitcoins que tenéis siguen siendo vuestros.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 May 2021)

__





REBAJAS PREMIUM....¿Entre BTC, ETH y BNB cual ves más chollo comprar ahora mismo?


REBAJAS PREMIUM....¿Entre BTC, ETH y BNB cual ves más chollo comprar ahora mismo?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## _______ (19 May 2021)

@Spanish_Pompliano ojo que esta en 34 ya


----------



## _______ (19 May 2021)

33


----------



## Red Star (19 May 2021)

32K guanosos wenos y ricos.
Preparad las alforjas camaradas.


----------



## _______ (19 May 2021)

32... siempre he sido bullish incluso en la bajada de 2018, pero no pensaba nunca que el fin del ciclo podria ser antes de otoño... en serio? o que es esto?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 May 2021)

Esto mosquea ya, ¿qué coño está pasando? Está claro que no es solo por el tuit de Musk, aquí ocurre algo más. Y la noticia fake de China tampoco explica este dumpeo salvaje. En fin ojalá baje más, quiero meterle algo.


----------



## Red Star (19 May 2021)

Es un ataque coordinado, está claro. No os preocupéis, Bitcoin prevalecerá. Volverá a subir igual que el sol sale todos los días por la mañana.


----------



## fran69 (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A cuánto va a llegar BTC?



El HCH indica 28680,


----------



## fran69 (19 May 2021)

Yo hoy dentro de nuevo en 38k y en 1,56 en ADA


----------



## Pimp (19 May 2021)

Se me ha bugeado el pc o hemos bajado a 32 k ???


----------



## COMENTARIO DESTACADO: (19 May 2021)

El bitcoin y el problema de escasez energética que tenemos encima no son complementarios.

El 80% del gasto energético viene de la movilidad, el 20% restante viene de hogares, comercios, industrias...

Consume ya más electricidad que España

Empieza a ser un peligro energético para el mundo.


----------



## _______ (19 May 2021)

fran69 dijo:


> El HCH indica 28680,



que es eso


----------



## Beborn (19 May 2021)

Empiezo a estar mosqueado. Esto no se sostiene en ninguna narrativa de las que conocemos hasta ahora.
Algo se nos escapa.

En fin, por supuesto solo queda HODL, vender ahora seria la peor de las decisiones.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

entráis ya?

quería esperar una semana más.....con el NUPL en la mano......

pero es que a $30K es un regalo...

que hacéis? Hablar jodeeeeer


----------



## Pirro (19 May 2021)

USD Tether a $0.87 ahora mismo. Dicen que nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, pero dan ganas de probar. WTF?????


----------



## uhnitas (19 May 2021)

De mis manos muertas.


----------



## Red Star (19 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> entráis ya?
> 
> quería esperar una semana más.....con el NUPL en la mano......
> 
> ...



*¡¡COMPRAR COMO UN CERDO!!*


----------



## Pikabu (19 May 2021)

Madre mia, vaya carniceria. Y todo en pocas horas.


----------



## NaRNia (19 May 2021)

Institucionales vendiendo a saco.


----------



## Pimp (19 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> nunca imaginaba ver el btc por debajo 40 k y tiene pinta que lo veremos por debajo de los 30 k en menos de 2 días




Me autocito pues nada en menos de una hora y digo 2 días, menuda fe tenia

Buenos viejos y normales hemos muerto en batalla ya sacaran otra cosa nueva en años como alternativa a las cryptos


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

$30K es mi suelo......se va a estabilizar en breve....miraros el NUPL....estará estabilizandose en la zona de 50%


----------



## gapema (19 May 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> USD Tether a $0.87 ahora mismo. Dicen que nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, pero dan ganas de probar. WTF?????



Donde has visto eso?


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

se están preparando para recomprar? o soy yo que veo borroso?


----------



## Pirro (19 May 2021)

Así me imagino a Musk en estos momentos.


----------



## Pirro (19 May 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Donde has visto eso?



Coingecko.


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

fran69 dijo:


> El HCH indica 28680,



Parece que no ha llegado a tanto.


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Ha petado la app CMA debemos estar todos con el dedito dándole



Coingekko tambien a petado.


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

Puta mierda. ¿Cuánto tiene que bajar para poder minarlo con una RX5700 XT?

@Burbujerofc :
Current BTC Price in Gold (grams)
518.265 g


----------



## fran69 (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que no ha llegado a tanto.



Se ha quedado en binance en 30.000 justo Justo, lo doy por cumplido el HCH y me han entrado las órdenes de 30200, ahora quería pillar un poco más de Cardanos en el descuelgue pero imposible, binance va fatal, si tienes las órdenes puestas si entran bien, si no anda petadisimo


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

fran69 dijo:


> Se ha quedado en binance en 30.000 justo Justo, lo doy por cumplido el HCH y me han entrado las órdenes de 30200, ahora quería pillar un poco más de Cardanos en el descuelgue pero imposible, binance va fatal, si tienes las órdenes puestas si entran bien, si no anda petadisimo



Y cual es la prevision ahora?


----------



## fran69 (19 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> que es eso



Figura gráfica en diario, prácticamente ya lo a cumplido sé quedo a sólo 1300 usdt, las órdenes han funcionado en binance a la perfección si estaban puestas pero compras a saco a mercado no he podido.


----------



## fran69 (19 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Y cual es la prevision ahora?



Yo personalmente pienso que rebote para el 50.000


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 May 2021)

En Kraken ha llegado a tocar los $29800.

Joder por fin volatilidad como en los viejos tiempos, que vaya 2 meses aburridos llevábamos.


----------



## fran69 (19 May 2021)

Exactamente hasta el 48000, es el fibo 61x100 del impulso bajista de 59100 a 30.000


----------



## Satoshi (19 May 2021)

tengo sentimientos enfrentados quiero que suba para ver mi cartera subir pero a la vez deseo que se desplome cuanto más mejor para comprarlos todos.


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

Putos mongolos vendiendo BTC para comprar vales de mierda. El oro (papel) rozando 1900.


----------



## Indignado (19 May 2021)

Pongo la cita aquí :



¡Viva la Robolusión! dijo:


> China no ha prohibido nada, pardillos.
> 
> Ha sido Reuters quien ha dicho que China había prohibido y todos los pardillos a vender y las ballenas a comprar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos1 (19 May 2021)

Pensaba que eramos más los de este foro los que nos habíamos comido el mojonaco de 2018 y 2019, pero veo que no.
Suena muy trillado esto, pero "si no vendes no pierdes" tiene que ser vuestro lema ahora mismo, el precio en dólar es algo secundario, cuando hayais aprendido a no mirarlo, y al mismo tiempo acumular cripto en vez de dólares, habréis dado un paso adelante. Más que análisis técnico, lo que te da fortaleza y ganancias es mantener la cabeza fría.

Olvidaros de eso de que ahora vendo en pérdidas ya que igual recompro más abajo, etc, etc...así solo os vais a quedar completamente desplumados.


----------



## Edu.R (19 May 2021)

Necesitaba emociones fuertes, el BTC nunca falla. Da lo que promete.


----------



## Rauxa (19 May 2021)

O sea, colapsa Coinbase, Binance... Baja la cotización a 30k. Obviamente casi nadie puede comprar ni vender en ese momento.
Justo después ya la tenemos a 35k.

Qué maravilla.


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> O sea, colapsa Coinbase, Binance... Baja la cotización a 30k. Obviamente casi nadie puede comprar ni vender en ese momento.
> Justo después ya la tenemos a 35k.
> 
> Qué maravilla.



Yo no meto pasta en los exchanges para ir comprando más porque cualquiera se fía de tener € en ellos, habrá que esperar a que se estabilice, para bien o para mal.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 May 2021)

Da para paja.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

BTC comprados.
ETH comprados
ADA comprados.


colacao con galletas para merendar y a leer a los nocoiners.

grandes risas...


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> BTC comprados.
> ETH comprados
> ADA comprados.
> 
> ...



Jo pues los ada sigo viéndolos caros, yo los cambié por BTC a esos 1.20€ actuales. Y los cambié por todas las mierdas LGTB follanegros que salieron.


----------



## hijodepantera (19 May 2021)

Despegare los ojos de la pantalla unas horas con los deberes hechos y que sea lo que dios quiera que esto empieza a causar adicción.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Jo pues los ada sigo viéndolos caros, yo los cambié por BTC a esos 1.20€ actuales. Y los cambié por todas las mierdas LGTB follanegros que salieron.



yo voy a largo a plazo. no hago trading. hago value investing en crypto....miro que empresas adoptan cada protocolo y me meto.

las shitcoins no tienen tecnología detrás...son memecoins indeed.

si algo ha demostrado el bocachanclas de Musk...es que la POS se acabará imponiendo ante la POW...pero, eso no significa....que las crypto POW tengan el valor energético que tengan...tipo BTC.

Las POS han aguantando y están aguantando el embiste de forma estupenda...cosa que las basadas en Proof of Work no pueden decir lo mismo xD


----------



## Carlos1 (19 May 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> O sea, colapsa Coinbase, Binance... Baja la cotización a 30k. Obviamente casi nadie puede comprar ni vender en ese momento.
> Justo después ya la tenemos a 35k.
> 
> Qué maravilla.




Kucoin rara vez tiene ese tipo de problemas, para mi el mejor exchange para los pobres como uno.


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Kucoin rara vez tiene ese tipo de problemas, para mi el mejor exchange para los pobres como uno.



¿Por qué dices que es para pobres? no lo conocía.


----------



## orbeo (19 May 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por qué dices que es para pobres? no lo conocía.



Kucoin mola


----------



## Carlos1 (19 May 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por qué dices que es para pobres? no lo conocía.




En su lema pone "el exchange del pueblo", y para mi tiene la mejor interface de todos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2021)

Qué salao


----------



## lewis (19 May 2021)

Elon Musk ahora mismo temblándole las piernas por bocas


----------



## El buho pensante (19 May 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué salao



¿Traducción de Emoji a español???


----------



## q-tip (19 May 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué salao



que se supone que quiere decir con eso??


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué salao



Le pisaba la cabeza al tontolapolla.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

district0x aguantando el tipo xD


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 May 2021)

El buho pensante dijo:


> ¿Traducción de Emoji a español???





q-tip dijo:


> que se supone que quiere decir con eso??



Tesla has diamond hands. 

Es decir, que no ha vendido un satoshi


----------



## Edu.R (19 May 2021)

Bitcoin Diamond, como si lo viera


----------



## lufermy (19 May 2021)

Ha tuiteado esa mierda y el bitcoin ha subido de 28k a 31k de nuevo. Vaya chiste


----------



## angrymorty (19 May 2021)

Me la parto porque estaba tranquilo hasta que bajó a 35K$, llevaba sin pisar este hilo desde abril, por lo menos. 

Cuando pisó los 30K vine aquí como el creyente que busca consuelo y calma recitando los pasajes favoritos de su manoseada Biblia. Y así encontré la serenidad que buscaba para seguir holdeando.

Ahora lo que me inquieta es un runrún que no cesa: ¿tal vez lo único que me mantiene holdeando es la fe y no la razón? xD. Reconozco que me jode no tener la certeza de saber si estoy "luchando" contra el ataque de un enemigo ideológico que solo existe en el imaginario colectivo de libertarios y anarquistas o si simplemente palmo pasta como un idiota.

¡Por favor, burbuja, ilumíname!

Nah, me falla la puta parte técnica. La fe/ideología ayuda mucho para holdear posiciones, pero sin el background técnico lo normal es sufrir. Bienaventurados los holders que aderezan a su ideología con buenas dosis de conocimiento crypto y concilian por ello fe y razón.


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Me la parto porque estaba tranquilo hasta que bajó a 35K$, llevaba sin pisar este hilo desde abril, por lo menos.
> 
> Cuando pisó los 30K vine aquí como el creyente que busca consuelo y calma recitando los pasajes favoritos de su manoseada Biblia. Y así encontré la serenidad que buscaba para seguir holdeando.
> 
> ...



Porque vender ahora es palmar pasta seguro, mejor esperar 5 años si hace falta. Eso lo sabe hasta un ignorante cobardica como yo.


----------



## Edu.R (19 May 2021)

Ya está casi en 38k.


----------



## DEREC (19 May 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> Me la parto porque estaba tranquilo hasta que bajó a 35K$, llevaba sin pisar este hilo desde abril, por lo menos.
> 
> Cuando pisó los 30K vine aquí como el creyente que busca consuelo y calma recitando los pasajes favoritos de su manoseada Biblia. Y así encontré la serenidad que buscaba para seguir holdeando.
> 
> ...



Lo de estos días no es más que FUD + Miedo + beneficios masivos acumulados de los especuladores. Empieza con el twit del tonto de Elon y el miedo provoca que todo dios tome beneficios, ya sea cerrando posiciones o por stop loss, lo que origina que el precio literalmente se despeñe.

En lo fundamental Bitcoin sigue igual. Nada ha cambiado. Sigue sacando bloques como un reloj cada 10 minutos. Mientras esto siga asi yo no me preocuparía.

Yo creo que el ciclo alcista no ha terminado y veremos a btc por encima de 100.000 este mismo año. Si me equivoco y el ciclo alcista ha terminado, simplemente tendremos que esperar un poco más al siguiente.

Por cierto, os va Kraken? Yo no puedo entrar


----------



## angrymorty (19 May 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Lo de estos días no es más que FUD + Miedo + beneficios masivos acumulados de los especuladores. Empieza con el twit del tonto de Elon y el miedo provoca que todo dios tome beneficios, ya sea cerrando posiciones o por stop loss, lo que origina que el precio literalmente se despeñe.
> 
> En lo fundamental Bitcoin sigue igual. Nada ha cambiado. Sigue sacando bloques como un reloj cada 10 minutos. Mientras esto siga asi yo no me preocuparía.
> 
> ...



Estoy dentro pero va mal, para variar... En el momento 30K pude entrar tras varios intentos.


----------



## Ethan20 (19 May 2021)

Habra otra cadsa al final del mercado USA o cuando se vayan a dormir los usanos????


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)




----------



## pivonazo (19 May 2021)

Yo tengo una orden puesta en los $32k . Si vuelve a bajar (en mi opinión , posible) , compro y sigo holdeando .Ya compré en los $40k , no me esperaba que fuese a bajar tanto .


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

Algunos hace nada pensábamos que llegaría a alcanzar a la plata, ¿lo hará algún día?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 May 2021)

Tiene pinta de que sí, eso que se escribió en 4chan es de ayer por la noche y ha acertado de pleno. Y no lo dice claramente pero se intuye que es una venganza contra el gilipollas de Musk.



> Hey guys, insider here. For those of you that are not busy mumu/bobo larping, and paying attention, there will be another announcement from China soon. Picture is semi related. Can't tell you guys what firm I work for, but it's MASSIVE and it's working with the PRC. The purpose of today's press release alongside all the FUD posting is to get BTC as low as it can get before 7am UCT.
> 
> First, there will be a coordinated sell-off to drop the prices below a certain threshold and liquidate one *certain stakeholder* (can't outright say who he is but he bought a lot at the dip that he was partly responsible for).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 May 2021)

Me voy tres días de vacaciones y la que se lía... fiuuuuuu

Esto es un buen centrifugado, pero no es nada que no hayamos visto ya varias veces durante el bull run de 2017, incluyendo el FUD del baneo chino.

Aquí la única verdadera noticia es el inminente taproot y todo loq ue va a conllevar


----------



## Porestar (19 May 2021)

Ha recuperado 6000 eypos, a ver si lo que nos va a joder al final va a ser no haber aprovechado las rebajas...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (19 May 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Ha recuperado 6000 eypos, a ver si lo que nos va a joder al final va a ser no haber aprovechado las rebajas...



Yo voy bajo de liquidez... a lo mejor meto algunos leuros, pero es que tampoco me voy a quedar con menos de 5k en fiat en el banco, me da cosa... pero si, creo que algunos merkels, poquilla cosa meteré... HODL!!!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 May 2021)

Michael Saylor ha aprovechado el dip para comprar más entodavía:


----------



## angrymorty (19 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me voy tres días de vacaciones y la que se lía... fiuuuuuu
> 
> Esto es un buen centrifugado, pero no es nada que no hayamos visto ya varias veces durante el bull run de 2017, incluyendo el FUD del baneo chino.
> 
> Aquí la única verdadera noticia es el inminente taproot y todo loq ue va a conllevar



*taproot ?*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 May 2021)

angrymorty dijo:


> *taproot ?*





El taproot es inminente ya porque creo que en el siguiente reajuste de dificultad será señalizado por más del 90% del hashrate. Más os vale poneros las pilas en aprender qué es todo lo que va a mejorar


----------



## _______ (19 May 2021)

mcd dijo:


> bien por lo de sociedad eficiente, caña a los rentistas de pisitos
> 
> bien por dar a caña a la ideologia del consumo feliz, las expropiaciones son un teatrillo de minucias y toreo; con IBI alto millones de vacios dejarian de ser oferta embalsamada





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Me voy tres días de vacaciones y la que se lía... fiuuuuuu
> 
> Esto es un buen centrifugado, pero no es nada que no hayamos visto ya varias veces durante el bull run de 2017, incluyendo el FUD del baneo chino.
> 
> Aquí la única verdadera noticia es el inminente taproot y todo loq ue va a conllevar



La verdad es que no habíamos visto esto en el 2017 esto antes del fin del ciclo. Máxima bajada 39% hoy una vela ha, llegado a 25k más entre un 55-60%.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

lastima no haber comprado más xD


----------



## _______ (19 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> lastima no haber comprado más xD



Claro o haber pedido un préstamo de 60k en criptomoneda con colateral comprar 2 ntc mañana pedir 60k en el Banco pagar el préstamo de Cristo y después ir pagando la cuota hasta que en octubre noviembre canceles el préstamo

Cojones es lo que hacen falta


----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> BTC comprados.
> ETH comprados
> ADA comprados.
> 
> ...



Lo peor es que mucha gente no ha podido comprar! jajajaja. enhorabuena, hoy era un día ideal para ir de rebajas.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Lo peor es que mucha gente no ha podido comprar! jajajaja. enhorabuena, hoy era un día ideal para ir de rebajas.



Igualmente bro.

HODL!


----------



## davitin (19 May 2021)

Otra vez para abajo?


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 May 2021)

esto de cuando está en soporte no poder comprar porque el exchange paco de turno ha caído es cutre no lo siguiente...

putas criptos me amargan a ratos


----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> esto de cuando está en soporte no poder comprar porque el exchange paco de turno ha caído es cutre no lo siguiente...
> 
> putas criptos me amargan a ratos



ATANI


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 May 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Yo voy bajo de liquidez... a lo mejor meto algunos leuros, pero es que tampoco me voy a quedar con menos de 5k en fiat en el banco, me da cosa... pero si, creo que algunos merkels, poquilla cosa meteré... HODL!!!



El fondo de emergencia no se toca, ya haya un dip del 99%. Haces bien en no meterle


----------



## Digamelon (19 May 2021)

Ojalá baje a 100 €.

No caerá esa breva, pero es mi sueño húmedo pa poder comprar 1.000 € sin despeinarme.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (19 May 2021)

*TL;DR: Ethereum utilizará al menos ~99.95% menos de energía después de la fusión.*

Ethereum completará la transición a Proof-of-Stake en los próximos meses, lo que trae una miríada de mejoras que han sido teorizadas durante años. Pero ahora que la cadena Beacon ha estado funcionando durante unos meses, podemos profundizar en los números. Un área que estamos entusiasmados de explorar involucra nuevas estimaciones de uso de energía, a medida que terminamos el proceso de gastar el valor de la energía de un país en consenso.

Todavía no hay estadísticas concretas sobre el consumo de energía (o incluso qué hardware se utiliza), así que lo que sigue es una estimación del consumo de energía del futuro de Ethereum.

Como muchas personas están ejecutando varios validadores, he decidido usar el número de direcciones únicas que hicieron depósitos como proxy para cuántos servidores hay hoy en día. Muchas partes interesadas podrían haber utilizado varias direcciones eth1, pero esto cancela en gran medida contra aquellos con configuraciones redundantes.

En el momento de escribir, hay 140.592 validadores de 16.405 direcciones únicas. Obviamente esto está muy sesgado por los intercambios y los servicios de apuesta, por lo que retirarlos deja 87.897 validadores que se supone que están apostando desde casa. Como un chequeo de cordura, esto implica que el jugador promedio de home-staker corre 5.4 validadores que me parece una estimación razonable.

*Requisitos de energía*






¿Cuánta potencia se necesita para ejecutar un nodo de baliza (BN), 5.4 clientes validadores (VC) y un nodo completo eth1? Usando mi configuración personal como base, es alrededor de 15 vatios. Joe Clapis (un desarrollo de Rocket Pool) ejecutó recientemente 10 VCs, un Nimbus BN y un nodo completo Geth de un banco de baterías USB de 10Ah durante 10 horas, lo que significa que esta configuración promedió 5W. Es poco probable que el apostante promedio esté ejecutando una configuración tan optimizada, así que llamémoslo 100W todo.

Multiplicar esto con los validadores de 87k de antes significa que las personas que apuestan en casa consumen ~1.64 megavatios. Estimar el poder consumido por las estacadoras de custodia es un poco más difícil, ejecutan decenas de miles de clientes validadores con redundancia y copias de seguridad.

Para facilitar la vida, supongamos también que utilizan 100W por 5,5 validadores. Basado en los equipos de infrustructure que he hablado, esta es una *estimación excesiva.* La respuesta real es algo así como 50x menos (Y si usted es un equipo de apuesta de custodia que consume más de 5W / validador me golpeó, estoy seguro de que puedo ayudarle).

En total, un Ethereum de prueba de estaca consume algo del orden de 2,62 megavatios. Esto no está en la escala de países, provincias o incluso ciudades, sino en una pequeña ciudad (alrededor de 2100 hogares estadounidenses).

Como referencia, el consenso de prueba de trabajo (PoW) sobre Ethereum consume actualmente el equivalente energético de un país mediano, pero esto es realmente necesario para mantener una cadena de prisioneros de guerra segura. Como su nombre indica, PoW alcanza un consenso basado en el cual la horquilla tiene el mayor "trabajo" realizado en él. Hay dos maneras de aumentar la tasa de "trabajo" que se está haciendo, aumentar la eficiencia del hardware de minería y el uso de más hardware al mismo tiempo. Para evitar que una cadena sea atacada con éxito, los mineros deben estar haciendo "trabajo" a un ritmo mayor de lo que un atacante podría. Como es probable que un atacante tenga hardware similar, los mineros deben mantener grandes cantidades de hardware eficiente ejecutándose para evitar que un atacante los extrae y todo este hardware utiliza mucha energía.

Bajo PoW, como el precio de ETH y el hashrate están positivamente correlacionados. Por lo tanto, a medida que aumenta el precio, en equilibrio también lo hace la potencia consumida por la red. En Proof-of-Stake, cuando aumenta el precio de ETH, la seguridad de la red también lo hace (el valor del ETH en juego vale más), pero los requisitos energéticos permanecen sin cambios.

*Algunas comparaciones*
Digiconomist estima que los mineros de Ethereum consumen actualmente 44,49 TWh al año, lo que equivale a 5,13 gigavatios de forma continua. Esto significa que PoS es ~2000x más eficiente energéticamente basado en las estimaciones conservadoras anteriores, lo que refleja una reducción de al menos 99.95% en el uso total de energía.

Si el consumo de energía por transacción es más su velocidad, eso es ~35Wh/tx (avg ~ 60K gas / tx) o unos 20 minutos de TV. Por el contrario, Ethereum PoW utiliza la energía equivalente de una casa durante 2,8 días por transacción y Bitcoin consume 38 días-casa de valor.







*Esperando*
Mientras Ethereum sigue usando PoW por ahora, ese no será el caso por mucho más tiempo. En las últimas semanas, hemos visto la aparición de los primeros testnets para _The Merge_, el nombre dado al momento en que Ethereum cambia de PoW a PoS. Varios equipos de ingenieros están trabajando horas extras para asegurarse de que _The Merge_ llegue lo antes posible, y sin comprometer la seguridad.

La ampliación de soluciones (como rollups y particionamiento) ayudará a disminuir aún más la energía consumida por transacción aprovechando las economías de escala.

Los días hambrientos de energía de Ethereum están contados, y espero que eso también sea cierto para el resto de la industria.


----------



## uhnitas (19 May 2021)

Una pregunta para alguien que haya usado BISQ.

¿Se puede/suele comprar a precio de mercado habitualmente o siempre es con un premium sobre este?

Las ofertas de compra que veo ahora mismo son todas con premium.

Gracias.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

hace 2 semanas ya asomaban la patita...avisando de repensar las criptos xD


----------



## arangul00 (19 May 2021)

Foro del Bitcoin (BTC) - Investing.com


Acceda al foro del Bitcoin (BTC). Únase a los comentarios y participe en la plataforma de chat en directo sobre el Bitcoin.




es.investing.com


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 May 2021)

la salida de coinbase a bolsa fue el inicio del fin de la burbuja alcista cripto.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 May 2021)

__





Ethereum utilizará al menos ~99.95% menos de energía... El costoso gasto energético de Ethereum tiene sus días contados.


TL;DR: Ethereum utilizará al menos ~99.95% menos de energía después de la fusión. Ethereum completará la transición a Proof-of-Stake en los próximos meses, lo que trae una miríada de mejoras que han sido teorizadas durante años. Pero ahora que la cadena Beacon ha estado funcionando durante unos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

que wallet usáis los pros??? Habeis pillado algun ledger de oferta cuando trezor y ledger sacaron descuentos en amazon?

queremos de saber!


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (20 May 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Una pregunta para alguien que haya usado BISQ.
> 
> ¿Se puede/suele comprar a precio de mercado habitualmente o siempre es con un premium sobre este?
> 
> ...



Si, a mercado no te lo pilla ni dios, tienes que ofrecer un 2-3% mas mínimo. Yo lo que suelo hacer cuando he comprado es que me creo yo mismo una oferta, y donde pones el porcentaje le metes el porcentaje en negativo (si quieres comprar bitcoños dispuesto a pagar un 3% mas, pones un -3) y a esperar.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que wallet usáis los pros??? Habeis pillado algun ledger de oferta cuando trezor y ledger sacaron descuentos en amazon?
> 
> queremos de saber!



Yo de pro no tengo nada pero tengo un trezor one y mas que suficiente.


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hace 2 semanas ya asomaban la patita...avisando de repensar las criptos xD



Podría ser un pequeño resumen de lo que maquinan estos psicopatas?


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Yo de pro no tengo nada pero tengo un trezor one y mas que suficiente.



No entendí muy bien como va, me lo explico un amigo un dia tomando unas cervezas..

las cryptos están en el ledger? o el ledger simplemente genera la clave offline?o hace ambas? Porque además se puede conectar con la seed a una wallet por software verdad?

Me llama la atención que segun donde leas el trezor es una mierda...y el ledger la rehostia xD


----------



## Pirro (20 May 2021)

Por resumir la jornada:

1) Fundamentales intactos
2) Lo de China fue un fake 
3) Algunos afortunados por suerte o por insiders compraron a 25.000€ como hijos de puta
4) Purga de cortoplacistas
5) Elon Musk apretando el culo
6) Aumento de dominancia de la única y verdadera. BTC.

Cualquiera que no sea un triste codicioso y eche la vista unos pocos meses atrás tiene claro que *hoy ha sido un buen día*.

Saludos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hace 2 semanas ya asomaban la patita...avisando de repensar las criptos xD







__





Hace 10 días... Banco de Inglaterra a los tenedores de critpomonedas "estén preparados para perder todo su dinero, ya hay un plan en marcha”


https://www.infobae.com/economia/2021/05/09/explosiva-advertencia-del-banco-de-inglaterra-a-los-tenedores-de-criptomonedas-esten-preparados-para-perder-todo-su-dinero/ World Economic Forum




www.burbuja.info













Explosiva advertencia del Banco de Inglaterra a los tenedores de criptomonedas: “Estén preparados para perder todo su dinero”


Andrew Bailey, titular de esa entidad, dijo que ese tipo de activos “no tienen valor intrínseco”. Más de 65 entidades financieras centrales de todo el mundo, de todas formas, ya trabajan en versiones digitales de sus monedas nacionales




www.infobae.com





hace 10 dias


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> No entendí muy bien como va, me lo explico un amigo un dia tomando unas cervezas..
> 
> las cryptos están en el ledger? o el ledger simplemente genera la clave offline?o hace ambas? Porque además se puede conectar con la seed a una wallet por software verdad?
> 
> Me llama la atención que segun donde leas el trezor es una mierda...y el ledger la rehostia xD



No se a mi por ahora nunca me ha fallado el trezor. Y en todo caso si reventara, con la semilla de recuperación lo regeneras sin problemas.

Las cryptos están por la blockchain, en el trezor y en el ledger lo único que hay son las direcciones que te genera el cacharro, el se encarga de gestionarlo todo, tu solo tienes que tener a buen recaudo la semilla por si ocurre un desastre y memorizar un password, yo lo tengo de 8 dígitos, para poder operar con el trezor. 

Si por ejemplo quieres enviar BTC, lo único que tienes que hacer es conectar el trezor al ordenador, pones la dirección a la que quieres enviar los satoshis, la comisión que quieres pagar en satoshis/byte, y en la pantalla del trezor te pedirá que confirmes la operación.

Lo mismo para recibir, hay una pestaña donde te salen las direcciones de btc que tengas en el trezor, y puedes elegir la que quieras para recibir, al final se acaban sumando todas en el saldo.

Y bueno, no solo sirve para bitcoños, sirve para muchísimas mas monedas. Así las tienes todas en un mismo sitio.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las explicaciones que dán ....dan vergüenza ajena....

van a sacar monedas centralizadas cada país......será el FIAT DIGITAL......

good luck..obligando a la gente a montar comunidades con algo centralizado


----------



## Thundercat (20 May 2021)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> las explicaciones que dán ....dan vergüenza ajena....
> 
> van a sacar monedas centralizadas cada país......será el FIAT DIGITAL......
> 
> good luck..obligando a la gente a montar comunidades con algo centralizado



Asi es


----------



## Digamelon (20 May 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Ojalá baje a 100 €.
> 
> No caerá esa breva, pero es mi sueño húmedo pa poder comprar 1.000 € sin despeinarme.



A veces me sorprendo de lo subnormal que puedo llegar a ser.

Para poder comprar 1.000 € necesito que baje a 1 € el bitcoin, no 100 €.


----------



## Pimp (20 May 2021)

Btc en 2 semanas esta en 100 k lo ha dicho pomp que sabe mucho y para nada es el mayor pesado con el BTC de la historia


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2021)

Ya no estan aqui los del BOMMMMMMMMMMM

Tesla acepta bitcoin.

Ya esta, definitivo, en una tienda de pastelillos que he visto por wassap aceptan bitcoin.

Bitcoin a 500.000 por que lo dice Mar Kaiser.

Bombazo compran los institucionales..................

Se os derrumba el Ponzi, bitcoin a la mierda, fue bonito estar tradeando shitcoins, al menos estas daban algo de jugo, esperemos ademas que sigan dandolo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Btc en 2 semanas esta en 100 k lo ha dicho pomp que sabe mucho y para nada es el mayor pesado con el BTC de la historia




Comprad a 55k decian estos que ahora se esconden por el hilo y no asoman ni la patita.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> A veces me sorprendo de lo subnormal que puedo llegar a ser.
> 
> Para poder comprar 1.000 € necesito que baje a 1 € el bitcoin, no 100 €.




Son lapsus sanos, de estar mirando mierdas por el pc y no tener nada que hacer, a mi me pasa de vez en cuando con cosas insospechadas.

Pero que es lo que quieres 1000 bitcoins a 1 euro el bitcoin ?? no te preocupes que igual te da con 1000 euros para comprar 2000 bitcoins.


----------



## Digamelon (20 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No te preocupes que igual te da con 1000 euros para comprar 2000 bitcoins.



Ojalá.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Ojalá.




compra bunny han hackeado ha caido el precio salvajemente y posiblemente recupere el precio en un par de dias y te forras, es una apuesta, creo que te puedes forrar salvajemente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2021)

Me estoy forrando con bunny, no para de subir joder, he cambiado una pila de basura que tenia a esta moneda y no para de subir


----------



## vacutator (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que wallet usáis los pros??? Habeis pillado algun ledger de oferta cuando trezor y ledger sacaron descuentos en amazon?
> 
> queremos de saber!



Ninguno.

Las criptos en la blockchain
La semilla a buen recaudo
Y para gastar las criptos firmo la transacción offline con "herramientas" desde TAILS

Yo no me fiaría de un wallet conectado por usb a un PC, en todo caso me compraría una Coldcard pero sólo sirve para BTC


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 May 2021)

Entre shitcoiners y nocoiners, no logro distinguir quiénes son más subnormales. 
Diría que ha llegado el punto que están a la par. 

"ke ezke ban a proivir el bitcoin y vas a perder todo tu dinero gñeeeeec" 

"ejjjjjke gasta muxa enerjiiiiiiaaaaa" 

"mi shitcoin random es mejor y el POS es mejor que el POW y bitcorn va a ser el pasado lo voy a demostrar..."

Venga. Saludos a todos.


----------



## CBDC (20 May 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Entre shitcoiners y nocoiners, no logro distinguir quiénes son más subnormales.
> Diría que ha llegado el punto que están a la par.
> 
> "ke ezke ban a proivir el bitcoin y vas a perder todo tu dinero gñeeeeec"
> ...



Los shitcoiners probablemente sean nocoiners frustrados, que han llegado tarde y quieren pegar el pelotazo. Como creen que BTC está caro compran la primera mierda que ven en youtube/tictoc/foros. Por eso son tan parecidos.
Proyectos que reemplazarían al Bitcoin ya los hubo en el bull run de 2017. De la gran mayoría no se acuerdan ni sus fundadores.


----------



## Marqués de Santillana (20 May 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Entre shitcoiners y nocoiners, no logro distinguir quiénes son más subnormales.
> Diría que ha llegado el punto que están a la par.
> 
> "ke ezke ban a proivir el bitcoin y vas a perder todo tu dinero gñeeeeec"
> ...



Además son una fauna cuyo horizonte temporal parece ser de seis meses. Un año se les debe antojar una eternidad.


----------



## ertitoagus (20 May 2021)

Mi análisis de lo que ha pasado es que se ha utilizado a Bitcoin como bisturí para desplumar a la hornada de shitcoiners de este ciclo.

Va a ser la risión cuando existan las shitcoins gubernamentales y les metan estos mismos viajes igual que al resto de shitcoins.


----------



## antivivoras (20 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Comprad a 55k decian estos que ahora se esconden por el hilo y no asoman ni la patita.



Yo no recomiendo a nadie nada, ni comprar ni vender. Lo que pienso es que el que compro a 55k solo tenía que holdear. Si no eres mentalmente capaz de soportar la comedura de tarro para atemorizar a los pardillos no te metas a esto.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Ninguno.
> 
> Las criptos en la blockchain
> La semilla a buen recaudo
> ...



que usas tú? puedes poner links de esas herramientas? 

saludos


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Mi análisis de lo que ha pasado es que se ha utilizado a Bitcoin como bisturí para desplumar a la hornada de shitcoiners de este ciclo.
> 
> Va a ser la risión cuando existan las shitcoins gubernamentales y *les metamos* estos mismos viajes igual que al resto de shitcoins.



arreglado.

van a sacar nuevos delitos.....atacar a la moneda de un país


----------



## vpsn (20 May 2021)

joder pero si esta 40K xD


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2021)

El nocoiner:

- Sube de 4k a 60k. Guarda silencio
- Baja de 60k a 40k. Estafa piramidal, os lo dije, ruina.


----------



## Beborn (20 May 2021)




----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (20 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> El nocoiner:
> 
> - Sube de 4k a 60k. Guarda silencio
> - Baja de 60k a 40k. Estafa piramidal, os lo dije, ruina.



Jojojojojo, es que es eso, parece que se ha desencadenado el puto apocalipsis paco, y miro ahora mismo y el bitcoin está a 40k, cuando en 2020, hace solo 1 año, estaba a 10k. Casi nada, un 4X, y la gente en pánico que se tiran por la ventana, es que es la puta polla, hostia puta HODLEAR y tranquilos coño.


----------



## Pimp (20 May 2021)

Iota es quien mueve el mercado si sube iota el btc subirá de rebote, los putos pesados que crean hilos celebrando son retrasados, solo saber decir scam y ponzi para todas las cryptos, cuando IOTA puede curar incluso enfermedades con su tecnología interplanetaria


----------



## orbeo (20 May 2021)

Espérate que viene este con Iota jajajaja


----------



## Pimp (20 May 2021)

Todo remontando las tecnología IOTA arreglando el BTC


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Jojojojojo, es que es eso, parece que se ha desencadenado el puto apocalipsis paco, y miro ahora mismo y el bitcoin está a 40k, cuando en 2020, hace solo 1 año, estaba a 10k. Casi nada, un 4X, y la gente en pánico que se tiran por la ventana, es que es la puta polla, hostia puta HODLEAR y tranquilos coño.



porqué son POBRES y los 1.000euros cagaos que han "imbertido" lo han hecho a espaldas de sus mujeras.con la tarjeta de credito de Caja Rural..y haciendo malabares 

Y como ese dinero LO NECESITABAN....por eso entran en pánico. Yo hace poco cobré unas acciones legadas de un familiar..como el dinero no lo necesito...lo metí a cryptos...pero DIVERSIFICANDO y solo el 50%.

hay gente que ha metido TODOS SUS AHORROS.

huevos, todos, cesta...y tal.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me estoy forrando con bunny, no para de subir joder, he cambiado una pila de basura que tenia a esta moneda y no para de subir



ya sabes multiplicar con comas?

0,00000001 x 100 = cuanto es? 

y 0,0001 / 100000 = cuanto dá? 

jajjaajajajjajajajjajajajjajaja.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

Ayer leía en twitter gente con ataques de ansiedad entrando a hospitales de Madrid..mporque habian perdido 'la mitad' de lo himbertido jajaja.

que sociedad de maricas es esta?. yo flipo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ayer leía en twitter gente con ataques de ansiedad entrando a hospitales de Madrid..mporque habian perdido 'la mitad' de lo himbertido jajaja.
> 
> que sociedad de maricas es esta?. yo flipo.



Que se calmen que esto sube si o si. El problema es cuando... puede ser la semana que viene, en unos meses o en dos años.

El tema es el de siempre, la gente se entera del Bitcoin porque en la prensa sale que subió mucho. Entran tarde y mal, pero incluso las pequeñas ganancias les parecen mejor que las de los depósitos de bancos españoles...Luego a poco que baja, creen que lo van a perder todo. Algunos incluso venden barato después de haber comprado caro.


En fin.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ayer leía en twitter gente con ataques de ansiedad entrando a hospitales de Madrid..mporque habian perdido 'la mitad' de lo himbertido jajaja.
> 
> que sociedad de maricas es esta?. yo flipo.



Menos mal que no se han comido entero un mercado bajista como el de 2017, esos hubieran pillado soga.


----------



## Porestar (20 May 2021)

Trezor lo cotiza a 1500 eypos más que kraken, ¿a qué se puede deber?


Ds_84 dijo:


> Ayer leía en twitter gente con ataques de ansiedad entrando a hospitales de Madrid..mporque habian perdido 'la mitad' de lo himbertido jajaja.
> 
> que sociedad de maricas es esta?. yo flipo.



Venga ya, no jodas. Pon enlaces de eso por favor.


----------



## Burbujístico (20 May 2021)

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Dula (20 May 2021)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



Todavía quedan 9 años. Igual estamos ya desdentados.


----------



## Marqués de Santillana (20 May 2021)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



Cierto , pero ese que vigile con quien se acuesta antes de hablar de criptos jajajaja.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ya sabes multiplicar con comas?
> 
> 0,00000001 x 100 = cuanto es?
> 
> ...



ç


En vez de tanto reir podrias haber estado comprando bunny anoche cuando avise que estaba a menos de 6 dolares, ahora mismo ya va por los 45, has visto no se hacer calculos de cuanto voy a ganar cuando compro las monedas si se va comiendo ceros pero si se que si compro algo se me va a multiplicar por mucha pasta jaja


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Trezor lo cotiza a 1500 eypos más que kraken, ¿a qué se puede deber?
> 
> Venga ya, no jodas. Pon enlaces de eso por favor.



no lo guardé, no tengo enlaces. venia de navegar por twitter de lo de Ceuta y la pava de cruzroja y en un tweet una enfermera tiktokera decia que iba gente a los hospitales con ataques de ansiedad. fallo mio de no guardarlo. no estoy troleando, pero viendo el nivel de algunos foreros....me lo creo.

hay gente que no se plantea invertir un % de sus ahorros, ni el concepto largo plazo....ni no poner todo en la misma cesta.

la gente invierte dinero que NECESITA...luego hay una correción del 25% y los ves llorando. Porqué?

Pues porqué NECESITABAN ese dinero en realidad.

s2,


----------



## Le Truhan (20 May 2021)

Yo desde enero voy invirtiendo e invierto pocas cantidades, lo que puedo porque se que hasta 2030 lo voy a tener ahí. Que me gustaría ir más rápido, es lo que hay.


----------



## Polonia Viva (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ayer leía en twitter gente con ataques de ansiedad entrando a hospitales de Madrid..mporque habian perdido 'la mitad' de lo himbertido jajaja.
> 
> que sociedad de maricas es esta?. yo flipo.



Eso te da una idea de lo impulsiva que es la gente y lo poco que analiza las cosas. Ataques de ansiedad por algo que ya ha pasado en BTC infinidad de veces antes, es que es para cagarse macho. Si metes tu pasta en Bitcoin y una corrección así te crea crisis de ansiedad, estabas en Bitcoin por el motivo equivocado.


----------



## Al-paquia (20 May 2021)

Los que no tienen nervios para tradear tienen que hodlear. HODL es mi señor. 

Obviamente no vas a hodlear shitcoins.


----------



## Al-paquia (20 May 2021)

*durante un año*


----------



## Al-paquia (20 May 2021)

Cuánto dices que has perdido?


----------



## Al-paquia (20 May 2021)

En parbulitos os dejaban forear en burbuja?


----------



## uhnitas (20 May 2021)

En este foro se de varios que en esta corrección han bajado 6 y 7 cifras. Sin vender ni un sat. 

A la vez existen unos cuantos recién llegados con 3 cifras en mierdas variadas que se creen Jordan Belfort. Es para estudio sociológico.


----------



## davitin (20 May 2021)

Cual es la prevision?


----------



## Josar (20 May 2021)




----------



## orbeo (20 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Cual es la prevision?



Mañana bola naranja y 25 grados a medio día.


----------



## davitin (20 May 2021)

En este hilo hay algun post rescatable y el resto son foreros comiendose la polla unos a otros, lol.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 May 2021)




----------



## vacutator (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que usas tú? puedes poner links de esas herramientas?
> 
> saludos



Entre tantas te pongo un ejemplo:

- Sistema OS Tails instalado en un pendrive
- En otro PC con conexión instalas Electrum y añades SOLO la clave pública.
- Inicias las transacción que quieres hacer y la guardas en un pendrive
- Metes el pen con Tails e inicias SIN conexión
- Abres electrum e introduces tu semilla o clave privada y cargas la transacción anterior, la firmas y la guardas en un pendrive
- Vuelves al PC online ( el mismo pero quitando el pendrive ) y transfieres la transacción firmada vía Electrum o accediendo a cualquier nodo online que lo permita.


¿Que quieres hacerlo con ETH?
Usa MyEtherwallet o myCrypto

¿ Que quieres hacerlo con DOGE ?
Usa coinb.in descargado para firmar la transacción y la envias desde coinb.in en el PC online o la transmites por un nodo, por ejemplo blockchair.com


Si quieres crearte wallets para estas monedas puedes buscar por "Ian colleman bip39" y te guardas las semillas que también son compatibles con Electrum 


...


Resumiendo, que aunque te gastes dinero en un Trezor conviene saber usar la blockchain a pelo ya sea para aprender o por si se te jode el Trezor y necesitas recuperar tus coins de la blockchain


----------



## _______ (20 May 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> - Sistema OS Tails instalado en un pendrive
> - En otro PC con conexión instalas Electrum y añades SOLO la clave pública.
> - Inicias las transacción que quieres hacer y la guardas en un pendrive
> - Metes el pen con Tails e inicias SIN conexión
> ...



esto es para que? no he seguido la conversacion y no encuentro lo anterior


----------



## vacutator (20 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> esto es para que? no he seguido la conversacion y no encuentro lo anterior



Para tener cryptos sin depender de ningún wallet ni de software ni tipo Trezor ...

Tus cryptos están siempre en la blockchain y las gastas cuando y donde quieras


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 May 2021)




----------



## CBDC (20 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> esto es para que? no he seguido la conversacion y no encuentro lo anterior



Seguridad.
Es un coñazo si quieres moverlo, pero para holdear es lo mejor. No dependes de un fabricante ni de un distribuidor que puedan manipular el hardware.
Además un USB normal no llama la atención ni puede haber leaks de información personal (Ledger ejem).


----------



## _______ (20 May 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Seguridad.
> Es un coñazo si quieres moverlo, pero para holdear es lo mejor. No dependes de un fabricante ni de un distribuidor que puedan manipular el hardware.
> Además un USB normal no llama la atención ni puede haber leaks de información personal (Ledger ejem).



quieres decir que los ledger hardware pueden estar fabricados de tal manera que cuando a ti te muestran la seed en la pantalla del hardware wallet, esas seeds no son aleatorias de miles de palabras sino que han sido guardadas en su base de datos y te robaran los fondos haciendo comprobaciones de vez en cuando de si hay fondos bajo esa seed? o las direcciones generadas por el mismo hardware wallet/software?


----------



## Beborn (20 May 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Para tener cryptos sin depender de ningún wallet ni de software ni tipo Trezor ...
> 
> Tus cryptos están siempre en la blockchain y las gastas cuando y donde quieras



A ver si lo he entendido. No dependes de Trezor, pero dependes de un sistema operativo en un pendrive, y de dos o tres wallets software más, aparte de probablemente al menos dos ordenadores, uno de ellos offline.

Por cierto, Trezor y otros no es más que un sitio offline donde almacenar la clave privada. Con las 12 palabras de marras puedes reproducir esa clave privada en cualquier sitio y momento, incluso si el Trezor se destruye.


----------



## CBDC (20 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> quieres decir que los ledger hardware pueden estar fabricados de tal manera que cuando a ti te muestran la seed en la pantalla del hardware wallet, esas seeds no son aleatorias de miles de palabras sino que han sido guardadas en su base de datos y te robaran los fondos haciendo comprobaciones de vez en cuando de si hay fondos bajo esa seed? o las direcciones generadas por el mismo hardware wallet/software?



¿Puedes asegurar que no es así?


----------



## _______ (20 May 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> ¿Puedes asegurar que no es así?



las direcciones donde guardas tus monedas, como las generas o de donde las sacas?


----------



## Beborn (20 May 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> ¿Puedes asegurar que no es así?



Supongo que tú te descargas los drivers USB, auditas el código y lo compilas tu mismo, para estar seguro de que cuando conectas algo al ordenador no te están espiando no?
Como poco!


----------



## CBDC (20 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> las direcciones donde guardas tus monedas, como las generas o de donde las sacas?



De un software de código abierto que cualquiera puede auditar y no depende de un hardware específico.


----------



## _______ (20 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Supongo que tú te descargas los drivers USB, auditas el código y lo compilas tu mismo, para estar seguro de que cuando conectas algo al ordenador no te están espiando no?
> Como poco!



+1 la locura por la seguridad 100% puede no acabar nunca


----------



## _______ (20 May 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> De un software de código abierto que cualquiera puede auditar y no depende de un hardware específico.



lo has auditado tu mismo? si es asi puedes asegurar de que no se te ha escapado algo?

mis primeras direcciones las cree con ese software, pero obviamente no audite el codigo mas alla de una cosa basica para saber que era le real, deje la programacion pronto y ahora no tengo tiempo para retomar y aprenderlo como para auditarlo todo, cuando mis monedas valgan gritones si antes no me las roban por codigo corrupto entonces pagaré 20 auditores independientes cada uni por su lado para que me informen del codigo...que mas puedo hacer


----------



## CBDC (21 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Supongo que tú te descargas los drivers USB, auditas el código y lo compilas tu mismo, para estar seguro de que cuando conectas algo al ordenador no te están espiando no?
> Como poco!





_______ dijo:


> lo has auditado tu mismo? si es asi puedes asegurar de que no se te ha escapado algo?
> 
> mis primeras direcciones las cree con ese software, pero obviamente no audite el codigo mas alla de una cosa basica para saber que era le real, deje la programacion pronto y ahora no tengo tiempo para retomar y aprenderlo como para auditarlo todo, cuando mis monedas valgan gritones si antes no me las roban por codigo corrupto entonces pagaré 20 auditores independientes cada uni por su lado para que me informen del codigo...que mas puedo hacer



No lo he auditado, pero al ser software libre, esos 20 auditores independientes ya los ha tenido, más al tratarse de algo de este calibre.
¿Cuantos auditores independientes ha tenido Ledger? ¿Y el leak de datos personales de gente que tiene criptos?


----------



## _______ (21 May 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> No lo he auditado, pero al ser software libre, esos 20 auditores independientes ya los ha tenido, más al tratarse de algo de este calibre.
> ¿Cuantos auditores independientes ha tenido Ledger? ¿Y el leak de datos personales de gente que tiene criptos?



pero es el leak de los nombres, no las cantidades no? van a ir uno por uno para ver si tienes 200 euros en btc o 2000 millones?

le compensa a ledger robar los fondos y meterse en un lio de la hostia con toda la gente que ira a por ellos? o que lo hagan poco a poco se corra el rumor y pierdan cuota de mercado>? tampoco digo que no... como digo, si llego a que mis monedas valgan decenas de millones quiza me tome molestias de auditarlo, si ahora mismo tengo que andar haciendo todo eso... por ejemplo si quieres participar en defis o hacer algo rapido como lo haces? 

la seguridad es un juego mental, no hay tal cosa como seguridad nadie sabe lo que pasara mañana ya estoy bastante derroido pensando en asegurarme un futuro, es un no terminar jamas hasta a ceces pienso que es mejor tirar las cryptos al rio y vivir como los pajaros o los lirios como decia cristo


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)




----------



## vacutator (21 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido. No dependes de Trezor, pero dependes de un sistema operativo en un pendrive, y de dos o tres wallets software más, aparte de probablemente al menos dos ordenadores, uno de ellos offline.
> 
> Por cierto, Trezor y otros no es más que un sitio offline donde almacenar la clave privada. Con las 12 palabras de marras puedes reproducir esa clave privada en cualquier sitio y momento, incluso si el Trezor se destruye.




Igual no me expliqué bien.

Vale que dependes de un sistema operativo en un pendrive, pero es el mismo esfruerzo insertar el USB con ese SO que insertar un Trezor.

El pendrive con SO Tails no importa que se te pierda porque siempre lo podrás volver a grabar en cualquier sitio


Eso de que dependes de 2 o 3 wallets no es cierto, yo he puesto el ejemplo del Electrum pero si quieres NO dependes de ningún wallet software, sólo te hace falta cualquier herramienta que te firme la transacción que quieres hacer

Tanto con un Trezor como conel sistema que comento sólo te hace falta almacenar la semilla y la puedes recuperar en cualquier momento.

El sistema que propongo es el más lonchafinista posible en cambio si se te jode un Trezor tienes que volver a pagar por otro


No hacen falta 2 PCs como dices. Sólo 1 al que arrancas con tu windows de siempre o lo arrancas desde el pendrive con Tails 



*Todo es cuestión de lo que quieras holdear*

Si tienes sólo 10.000€ en criptos igual ni te preocupas por tanta seguridad ¿ pero confiarías en un Trezor si tienes por ejemplo 2M en criptos ?

Está claro que el sistema del USB con Tails no es viable para andar gastando criptos cada 2 días, pero en ese caso almacenas lo que quieras holdear y luego una pequeña parte la tienes en cualquier wallet del móvil, en un trezor o en donde quieras.

Al igual que no sales a la calle con todos los € que tienes ahorrados y sólo llevas en tu cartera lo justo para comprar durante unos días.


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

Leí por ahí: "El POS es igual que el POW, pero sin gastar en electricidad: al final siempre decide quien tiene más dinero"

Debatimos *amigablemente*? @Sr.Mojón


----------



## Beborn (21 May 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Si tienes sólo 10.000€ en criptos igual ni te preocupas por tanta seguridad ¿ pero confiarías en un Trezor si tienes por ejemplo 2M en criptos ?



Si, confiaria mas en un Trezor o cualquier otro hardware wallet "sin polladas" (me refiero a los basicos, sin bluetooth ni soporte para mil millones de monedas, etc.) que el sistema lonchafinista que tu mencionas.

Tengo bastante mas que 10 mil y mucho menos de 2 M por supuesto pero la posibilidad de cagarla con tu sistema es muchisimo mayor que un simple Trezor, que ademas es open source.

Nunca podras controlar al 100% todo, asi que elijo el camino de menor friccion y mayor uso/comunidad disponible pues ante cualquier bug o ataque seran mas rapidos en reaccionar y mitigar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Leí por ahí: "El POS es igual que el POW, pero sin gastar en electricidad: al final siempre decide quien tiene más dinero"
> 
> Debatimos *amigablemente*? @Sr.Mojón



Hay un hilo en el foro de PoW vs PoS. Allí ha hay bastante escrito al respecto.

Y en ese hilo hay que añadir algo muy importante que creo que nadie dijo, y es que el PoW incentiva en cierta forma la distribución de los bitcoins recién incorporados al sistema, puesto que los mineros tienen que hacer frente a las facturas de la luz vendiendo los bitcoins que ganaron como recompensa de minado de bloque.

Sin embargo en el PoS ese incentivo es justo al contrario, aquellos que más stake de monedas tienen ganan todavía más y no tienen ningún incentivo para distribuirlas, produciéndose un efecto de concentración del capital.

El PoS es mucho más inseguro, mucho más centralizado y tiende todavía más a concentrar el capital que los sistemas PoW. Y lo peor ni siquiera es eso, lo peor es que, por mucho que pase el tiempo en un sistema PoS, un agente que en algún momento haya dispuesto de suficiente stake como para stacar el sistema, siempre podrá hacerlo en cualquier momento porque el sistema carece de una flecha del tiempo. Si alguien en algún momento, incluso durante en la propia ICO, dispuso de la capacidad de atacar el sistema, esta vulnerabilidad lo será para siempre y ese agente podrá tumbar el sistema en cualquier momento futuro.

Cuando explico esto, yo siempre pongo el ejemplo de Ghash.io. Ese pool hubo un momento en la historia de Bitcoin en que pudo atacar por 51% toda el sistema y, sin embargo, ahora ya no puede hacerlo. Con un sistema PoS Ghash.io constituiría una amenaza en cualquier momento del futuro.


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay un hilo en el foro de PoW vs PoS. Allí ha hay bastante escrito al respecto.
> 
> Y en ese hilo hay que añadir algo muy importante que creo que nadie dijo, y es que el PoW incentiva en cierta forma la distribución de los bitcoins recién incorporados al sistema, puesto que los mineros tienen que hacer frente a las facturas de la luz vendiendo los bitcoins que ganaron como recompensa de minado de bloque.
> 
> ...



Buscaré el hilo. Sobre tu mensaje, gracias por escribirlo. Dos comentarios:

1. ¿La concentración de capital es mala? Bitcoin tiene una concentración de capital mucho mayor que cualquier moneda FIAT y no veo que eso sea un problema.
2. No entiendo esto "_Si alguien en algún momento, incluso durante en la propia ICO, dispuso de la capacidad de atacar el sistema, esta vulnerabilidad lo será para siempre y ese agente podrá tumbar el sistema en cualquier momento futuro._" El stake puede cambia continuamente y quien haya tenido mas stake en el pasado no quiere decir que tenga más stake siempre, creo que no estoy entendiendo lo que me intentas explicar.


----------



## Josar (21 May 2021)




----------



## vacutator (21 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Si, confiaria mas en un Trezor o cualquier otro hardware wallet "sin polladas" (me refiero a los basicos, sin bluetooth ni soporte para mil millones de monedas, etc.) que el sistema lonchafinista que tu mencionas.
> 
> Tengo bastante mas que 10 mil y mucho menos de 2 M por supuesto pero la posibilidad de cagarla con tu sistema es muchisimo mayor que un simple Trezor, que ademas es open source.
> 
> Nunca podras controlar al 100% todo, asi que elijo el camino de menor friccion y mayor uso/comunidad disponible pues ante cualquier bug o ataque seran mas rapidos en reaccionar y mitigar.




A ver, que estoy totálmente de acuerdo con lo que dices, y el sistema que digo yo no es para todos los usuarios, sólo para frikis o para quien simplemente no quiere gastarse dinero en un Trezor y tiene curiosidad para aprender.

A parte lo de los 10.000€ no lo he dicho en plan despectivo , si lo has entendido así pues disculpa, sólo que a alguien que quiera meter poco en criptos no le recomendaría el Tails en USB, pero si alguien va a desarrollar un exchange o quiere una seguridad 100% no puede depender de un Trezor .

Lo único seguro al 100% es una costudia sin ningún tipo de conexión.


El tema de la seguridad tiene muchos nieveles y cada cual debe elegir aquel con el que se sienta seguro y no le suponga un quebradero de cabeza implementarlo.


----------



## Pimp (21 May 2021)

Un boomer diciendo tonterias, lo de siempre 15 compañías grandes dirigen el mundo y tienen comprada toda la prensa nada nuevo bajo el sol, ahora el btc va a acabar con el mundo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 May 2021)

1) En un sistema PoW concentrar los tokens no es ni bueno, ni malo. Sin embargo en un sistema PoS es letal porque implica un riesgo enorme de que alguien pueda destruir todo el sistema. La propia física es la que impone su ley y hace imposible centralizar demasiado un sistema PoW porque las fuentes de energía están repartidas alrededor del planeta, porque el calor que genera el minado hay que disiparlo, etc. Eso es bueno porque incrementa la seguridad. Pero en un sistema PoS no existe ninguna ley física que impida concentrar los tokens bajo el control de un número reducido de personas. Además, estaréis de acuerdo conmigo que robar unas claves con el 51% del stake de un sistema es mucho más sencillo que robar el 51% del hardware de minado.

2) Alguien que haya reunido en algún momento un 51% del stake en un sistema PoS siempre podrá generar desde ese punto una cadena de bloques exactamente igual de válida que la cadena "supuestamente legítima" que estén compartiendo actualmente los nodos de la red porque para construir esas cadenas no se requiere de gastar un recurso valioso e irrecuperable.

De hecho, en el sistema Bitcoin sabemos que el tiempo "transcurre" porque sabemos que la tecnología humana disponible tiene un límite a la hora de "quemar" energía y, por lo tanto, conforme avanzan los bloques, ha tenido por cojones que ir avanzando el tiempo porque no disponemos de capacidad ilimitada de quemar energía ni tampoco tenemos capacidad ilimitada de acceder a ella. Esto es una flecha del tiempo .

Pero en las monedas PoS esa flecha del tiempo no existe, así que el "tiempo" como tal , tampoco existe. No existe el presente, el pasado, ni el futuro, así que alguien que en cualquier momento dispuso de la capacidad de atacar el sistema nunca la perderá. ¿Cuántos bloques deberemos esperar para tener suficiente certidumbre de que nuestra transacción en un sistema PoS nunca será revertida? Pues si en el pasado alguien tuvo un stake del 51% en su poder... tendríamos que esperar infinitos bloques porque ese mismo agente, con las claves privadas de ese stake, puede reconstruir instantaneamente una nueva cadena de bloques sin incluir nuestra transacción a coste cero.


----------



## basura_inmunda (21 May 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2021)

Vended!! Vended malditos!!


Bitcoin whale who sold at $58K has reaccumulated 3,521 BTC


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

Si no llega a 20.000 te largas del foro?


----------



## vacutator (21 May 2021)

Si, para eso es perfecta pero sólo permite BTC


----------



## _______ (21 May 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Si, para eso es perfecta pero sólo permite BTC



cual es el riesgo de enchufar el hardware wallet al ordenador? y el de guardar otras altcoins en esa hardware wallet?


----------



## Beborn (21 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> cual es el riesgo de enchufar el hardware wallet al ordenador? y el de guardar otras altcoins en esa hardware wallet?



Personalmente pienso que el riesgo es mas teorico que practico. Cuantas mas monedas metas, el vector de ataque se le presupone mayor, sin embargo creo que en el fondo es un simple segmentado artificial del mercado de hardware wallets para que te gastes mas dinero en el modelo premium que es el que soporta chorrocientas monedas.


----------



## Pimp (21 May 2021)

Y ahora que ??? de 42 k a 38 k en segundos xD


----------



## DEREC (21 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Y ahora que ??? de 42 k a 38 k en segundos xD



Es china otra vez


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2021)

Otro subnormal ensuciando el hilo con sus predicciones Paco.
@calopez abre un nuevo hilo que llevamos 800 páginas, cojones


----------



## Le Truhan (21 May 2021)

Personalmente si bajara a 10 mil dólares sería una bendición pero dudo que baje de los 30k, muchísimo.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 May 2021)

Ya han soltao los chinos que van a atacar al mining y al trading de bitcoins. Le van a comer los huevos por detras al bitcoin, estan nerviosillos. HODLEAR HAMIJOS, POR AMOR DE LOL!!! No caigais en sus trampas!!









China to 'crack down on' Bitcoin mining, trading


China's Financial Stability and Development Committee stated on Friday that one of the key tasks of the country's financial sector "in the next phase" will be "cracking down on ...




www.breakingthenews.net


----------



## elKaiser (21 May 2021)

Sí tan teguro estás, no pierdas el tiempo con órdenes de compra; abre cortos lo más apalancado posible y a forrarte.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 May 2021)

Tendré que buscar mis mensajes viejos donde dije que esto iba a pasar, cuando otros ya cantaban los 100.000


----------



## Pimp (21 May 2021)

Menos hog finance que ha dejado al Boomer por los suelos, no necesita de el porque es la proxima buurbuja, al resto si que los tumba el boomer, pero el hog es demasiado fuerte.


----------



## gapema (21 May 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tendré que buscar mis mensajes viejos donde dije que esto iba a pasar, cuando otros ya cantaban los 100.000



Tú te ibas de este hilo si tocaba los 65k antes que los 15k, así que ya te estás largando payaso


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 May 2021)

__





ALARMA: Empiezo a leer en canales de Telegram a antiguos holders decir que si llega a 0.5$ SUELTAN TODO


Usuario: Yo he hecho muchas cuentas, y he llegado a un tope teórico, el cual yo mismo me creo, de unos 4M$, de aquí a unos 30 años. Sin inflación, claro. Pero se puede ir a 0,5M$, con el próximo halving, sin seguir ningún modelo teórico de nada, y solo por la euforia y la avaricia humana, FOMO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 May 2021)

Otra vez se anunció por parte de un "insider" en 4chan el miércoles LOL






/biz/ - Why can't you faggots see that the complete opposite is going to happen?? Whales playing you all. - Business & Finance - 4chan


Why can't you faggots see that the complete opposite is going to happen?? Whales playing you all. - "/biz/ - Business & Finance" is 4chan's imageboard for the discussion of business and finance, and cryptocurrencies such as Bitcoin and Dogecoin.




boards.4channel.org





El objetivo es vengarse de Musko, haciendo que venda todos sus bitcoñitos y luego pumpear a saco supongo. No me gusta lo que está pasando pero reconozco que está entretenido, tras meses de aburrimiento se agradece algo de jaleo.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (21 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Otra vez se anunció por parte de un "insider" en 4chan el miércoles LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intentar ganarle a Musk a ver quien los tiene mas gordos es tener MUCHAS ganas de perder.


----------



## _______ (21 May 2021)




----------



## mr_nobody (21 May 2021)

chavales, no os comais la cabeza con el payaso de elon musk y este flash-crash. A la minima que las paseis canutas economicamente o algun 'depredador' intente cazar vuestros ahorros ya vereis como agradeceis tener algo de BTC.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 May 2021)

Tesla?


Seronoser dijo:


> Vended!! Vended malditos!!
> 
> 
> Bitcoin whale who sold at $58K has reaccumulated 3,521 BTC


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tesla?



Pues todo puede ser.


----------



## Pimp (21 May 2021)

No puede morir algo que ya nació muerto


----------



## Pimp (21 May 2021)

en 35 K chavales esta de ofertar comprar el puto boomer coin para que yo pueda seguir multiplicando por 1000 mis monedas, tenéis razon el btc es lo mejor, pero venga que este es vuestro momento.


----------



## MIP (21 May 2021)

Para todas las monedas tipo Bitcoin que usan la misma criptografia ECDSA basada en la curva secp256k1, la misma semilla sirve para todas ellas, y las claves privadas y públicas son las mismas. 

Lo único que cambian son unos bytes de señalización y por eso las direcciones públicas, que son hashes, parecen distintas.

Resumiendo, que no pasaría esencialmente nada si se usara la coldcard para contener alts. 

Trezor funciona igual y puedes en menos de media hora hacerte un firmware personalizado que soporte cualquier shitcoin de tipo Bitcoin que quieras.

Los bytes de señalización te los encuentras en el fichero ./src/chainparams.cpp del código fuente.


----------



## Pimp (21 May 2021)

Toda la razón pero que eso da completamente igual, el btc mueve todo si el btc esta mal visto las cryptos van a morir todas no va a existir nada quitando HOG que es el único refugio real que existe, por mucho que existan monedas mas clean, el mercado se mueve por sentimientos. Con tanta negatividad y la muerte de el BOSS el 90 % de inversores van a buscar otra new wave fuera de las cryptos, la caída del BTC a mi me da igual pero seria de desagradecido no agradecerle monedas que gracias a ellas he cambiado mi vida.

Si el BTC muere arrastra todo menos a HOG


----------



## HaCHa (21 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> en 35 K chavales esta de ofertar comprar el puto boomer coin para que yo pueda seguir multiplicando por 1000 mis monedas, tenéis razon el btc es lo mejor, pero venga que este es vuestro momento.



Ni de coña, tío. Yo tiro de un modelo que uso para bolsa y con esta caída me sale que BTC podría caer a los 20K € antes de que acabe el mes, si nada cambia. ¿Qué apostamos?

Es lo que acaba de decir @chindasvintus, el PoW ya no es sociopolíticamente aceptable... Pero no te agobies que esto lo mismo marca el inicio de la era PoS y la cosa no pasa de cambiar BTC por ADA. O algo así, yo qué sé... Nadie tiene una puta bola cristal, pero ahí dejo mi valoración.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 May 2021)

Cuando habláis de que el Bitcoin consume demasiados recursos y blao, blao... estáis repitiendo sandeces.

Bitcoin es libre mercado y, si la gente quiere pagar comisiones altas a los mineros para motivar que aporten cantidades de energía grandes para proteger el historial de transacciones, es el mismísimo libre mercado el que está hablando alto y claro: la gente inteligente está dispuesta a pagar cantidades altas por las aplicaciones y cualidades que ofrece la red Bitcoin.

Punto. El resto es puto ruído. Lo único que cabría preguntarse en realidad es por qué la gente está prefiriendo gastar un recurso irreversible como es la energía para poder disponer de un dinero privado, infalsificable y seguro, cuando ese dinero debería formar parte del mismísimo contrato social por el que se rigen las sociedades civilizadas.

Y otra cosa más, el debate PoW vs PoS lleva años ya extinguido porque se sabe perfectamente que el PoS es inherentemente inseguro, potencia la concentración peligrosa del stake y depende de canales externos a la red para la comunicación de un hipotético consenso en el caso de que surjan cadenas atacantes que, por cierto, no costarían nada de generar.

Es un debate absurdo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 May 2021)

Ya están aquí los testigos del PoS.
Sr.Mojón educándoles, pero ellos, al igual que los nocoiners, "erre que erre".

Pego de nuevo esto. No pasa de moda:

Rechazar la ortodoxia Nocoiner

A menudo veo a los Bitcoiners tratar de disipar las críticas sobre su consumo de energía citando los beneficios de Bitcoin como factores compensatorios: "¡La electricidad es cara, pero el dinero sólido no tiene precio!"


Nunca funciona. No importa qué bien social se cite, nunca es suficiente.

Los Bitcoiners son un grupo bien intencionado que genuinamente buscan educar. Aunque el consumo privado de energía es un asunto privado y debería estar fuera del alcance del escrutinio público, los Bitcoiners suspenden rutinariamente esta creencia para razonar con los Nocoiners.

¡Es una trampa! Los nocoiners no creen en la propiedad privada. No tienen mucho respeto por la libertad económica o política en absoluto. Una vez que acepta sus supuestos erróneos, no puede ganar. En un mundo donde la guerra es paz, la libertad es esclavitud y el robo es bueno, cualquier intento de debate racional es un ejercicio inútil.

Así que no lo hagas. Nunca te dejes llevar por un Nocoiner.

Al criticar el gasto de energía de Bitcoin, los Nocoiners están promoviendo la falsa premisa de que el uso de la electricidad es un Mal indiscutible. La respuesta correcta no es proponer un Bien igual y opuesto, sino decir que no.

No, no vamos a jugar a tu estúpido juego.

No, no aceptaremos los valores de Nocoiner como propios.

No, nos negamos a normalizar su ortodoxia comunista anti-libertad.

Una vez que nos desengañamos de las falacias de Nocoiner, se vuelve muy fácil contrarrestar a los trolls preocupados. Ver:

FUD: ¡Bitcoin usa más electricidad que toda Dinamarca!
₿: ¡Bien! Duermo mejor por la noche sabiendo que mi dinero está protegido por cantidades obscenas de poder computacional. Es una pena para Dinamarca; su PIB ha estado en constante declive durante la última década. No estoy seguro de que sea justo reconocerlos como un país. ¿La corona danesa? Total shitcoin.

FUD: ¡Bitcoin puede usarse para eludir sanciones!
₿: ¡Qué buenas noticias! Las sanciones castigan a civiles inocentes, empoderando a terribles dictadores mientras la población se reduce a la pobreza. Las sanciones de la ONU deben considerarse un crimen de guerra y me avergüenzo profundamente de mi país por promoverlas.

FUD: ¡Bitcoin se utiliza para la evasión de impuestos!
₿: ¡Excelente! Los particulares se benefician del conocimiento local y pueden distribuir capital mejor que cualquier autoridad central. Si prefiere que el gobierno piense por usted, no dude en donar sus ahorros a la Fed y convertirse en un pupilo del estado.

FUD: ¡Bitcoin (todo cripto, en realidad) está lleno de estafadores!
₿: ¡De hecho! El dinero fluye hacia donde se lo trata mejor. Bitcoin está haciendo el trabajo de Dios.

FUD: ¡El precio de Bitcoin está completamente impulsado por la especulación!
₿: Ah, ¿qué es especulación sino esperanza?
₿: Por supuesto que lo es. Bitcoin se basa en el mercado libre para descubrir precios. A diferencia del dinero fiduciario, cuyo poder adquisitivo lo decide una camarilla. (presentado por GB 01/2020)

FUD: ¡Bitcoin está siendo utilizado por neonazis!
₿: ¡Maravilloso! Estoy muy contento de que finalmente tengamos un sistema de pago que es impermeable al acoso de la raqueta de shakedown conocida como SPLC.

FUD: ¡Corea del Norte está minando Bitcoin!
₿: ¡Fantástico! Esto es grandioso. La concentración del poder minero de China ha sido durante mucho tiempo una de las mayores amenazas para Bitcoin, y la entrada de competidores patrocinados por el estado mejoraría la descentralización minera. ¡La diversidad jurisdiccional es la mayor fortaleza de Bitcoin!

FUD: ¡Bitcoin tiene un alto coeficiente de Gini y una enorme desigualdad de riqueza!
₿: ¡Sí! La desigualdad económica es algo que ocurre cuando se crea riqueza y un sistema financiero sin permiso democratiza la creación de riqueza. A pesar de que la movilidad socioeconómica se ha ido a la mierda en este país, ¡Bitcoin sigue siendo la tierra de las oportunidades!

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## Beborn (21 May 2021)

Claro, el Bitcoin está herido de muerte.
No como las altcoins, todas ellas, que no han caído apenas nada, y están subiendo to the moon.

Oh vaya, que esa es una realidad alternativa que nunca sucederá.

Porque si el Bitcoin cae a plomo, las alts se volatilizan. Hablando claro. Y cuando el Bitcoin vuelva a subir, la mayoria de alts habrá que despegarlas con espátula del suelo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 May 2021)

Además tengo entendido que los mineros chinos tienen acuerdos con hidroeléctricas y centrales térmicas para usar energía de horas valle, es decir que esa energía se iba a perder igualmente si no fuera por los mineros. Y no, la centrales no pueden apagarse con un botón on/off, es costoso así que prefieren dejarlas en marcha y ahí es donde entra en juego esto que comento. 

A parte de todo eso se calcula que un 70 y pico por ciento de la energía que se usa para minar viene de renovables, así que este tema debería zanjarse de una vez por todas. Musk sabe de sobra todo esto así que el tuit donde ponía a parir a BTC no venía a cuento de nada, los chinos andan cabreados con él y ahora quieren venganza.


----------



## HaCHa (21 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cuando habláis de que el Bitcoin consume demasiados recursos y blao, blao... estáis repitiendo sandeces.
> 
> Bitcoin es libre mercado y, si la gente quiere pagar comisiones altas a los mineros para motivar que aporten cantidades de energía grandes para proteger el historial de transacciones, es el mismísimo libre mercado el que está hablando alto y claro: la gente inteligente está dispuesta a pagar cantidades altas por las aplicaciones y cualidades que ofrece la red Bitcoin.
> 
> Punto. El resto es puto ruído. Lo único que cabría preguntarse en realidad es por qué la gente está prefiriendo gastar un recurso irreversible como es la energía para poder disponer de un dinero privado, infalsificable y seguro, cuando ese dinero debería formar parte del mismísimo contrato social por el que se rigen las sociedades civilizadas.



Tú es que te crees que la energía es un suministro más.
Y resulta que es la base de la producción de todos los bienes y servicios. 

A menudo, el consumo de energía en el sector privado no funciona según las reglas del libre mercado, sino que responde a cuestiones geoestratégicas y de interés nacional. Por eso los carburantes llevan tanto gravamen encima y por eso hay impuestos medioambientales. En otros términos, que los chinos queman carbón para minar criptomonedas porque el gobierno chino se lo permite; y cuando deje de ser así (si no lo ha hecho ya), dejarán de hacerlo por mucho que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar. Fin.

¿Qué vas a decirme, que si no lo hace China otro país lo hará? ¿Cuál? ¿Cómo? ¿Y te crees que se puede trasladar una granja de asics de tamaño titánico a Botswana en un "quítame allá esas pajas"? Pues que te lo explique tu ídolo anónimo:

*"If you don't believe me or don't get it, I don't have time to try to convince you, sorry" - Satoshi Nakamoto*


----------



## HaCHa (21 May 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Duermo mejor por la noche sabiendo que mi dinero está protegido por cantidades obscenas de poder computacional.



Pues hace una semana un bitcoño valía 42.521,58€ y ahora mismo está en 29.300,97€
Me da que algo falla con eso tuyo tan grandilocuente de las _cantidades obscenas de poder computacional_.
Los algoritmos pueden decantar la oferta y la demanda en geeklandia, pero en el mundo de los negocios hace falta algo más.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Toda la razón pero que eso da completamente igual, el btc mueve todo si el btc esta mal visto las cryptos van a morir todas no va a existir nada quitando HOG que es el único refugio real que existe, por mucho que existan monedas mas clean, el mercado se mueve por sentimientos. Con tanta negatividad y la muerte de el BOSS el 90 % de inversores van a buscar otra new wave fuera de las cryptos, la caída del BTC a mi me da igual pero seria de desagradecido no agradecerle monedas que gracias a ellas he cambiado mi vida.
> 
> Si el BTC muere arrastra todo menos a HOG



Joder en una semana como cambian las opiniones...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 May 2021)

A mi el troll que me gustaba mucho era el kuesko ese, que escribía en rojo y mayúsculas.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Omaita (21 May 2021)

No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Podrá haber 300 millones de Toyota Corolla por el mundo con sus motores hybridos ayudando a Greta majareta y a los remeros en su día a día. Pero ahí está la Ferrari con 900cv para que un hombre pueda soñar por la noche en su intimidad mientras lleva a una chortina polioperada de 20 tacos.... (Aunque esté con una Charo visillera que ronca a su lado y que le despierta del sueño de vez en cuando).

No se debe nunca infravalorar el valor inmaterial de las cosas y BTC lo tiene. Y tanto que lo tiene.


----------



## Al-paquia (21 May 2021)

A ver si sacan un bitcoin 100% eléctrico, sería la polla.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tú es que te crees que la energía es un suministro más.
> Y resulta que es la base de la producción de todos los bienes y servicios.
> 
> A menudo, el consumo de energía en el sector privado no funciona según las reglas del libre mercado, sino que responde a cuestiones geoestratégicas y de interés nacional. Por eso los carburantes llevan tanto gravamen encima y por eso hay impuestos medioambientales. En otros términos, que los chinos queman carbón para minar criptomonedas porque el gobierno chino se lo permite; y cuando deje de ser así (si no lo ha hecho ya), dejarán de hacerlo por mucho que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar. Fin.
> ...



No hace falta trasladar nada. Si los mineros chinos se ven obligados a cerrar sus pools de minado, la red "mágicamente" recompensará a los mineros del resto de países que mantuvieran sus equipos trabajando. Ahí tienes el incentivo. El resto de países mineros se convierten automáticamente en mucho más rentables y, además, los mineros chinos tienen ahora unos pisapapeles majísimos que tendrán que terminar vendiendo al resto de usuarios de Bitcoin.

Y, de un plumazo, has descentralizado más la red Bitcoin, has incentivado más a que Bitcoin trabaje en países no comunistas y te has quitado de encima el FUD del control chino sobre la red. Tres pájaros de un tiro.


----------



## Al-paquia (21 May 2021)

Yo es que endeverdad una blockchain a base de carbon me parece deberguensa, ahi todos los atomos de carbon llenandolo de hollín,yo la quiero hecha de impulsos elestricos como los telsa.


----------



## HaCHa (21 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No hace falta trasladar nada. Si los mineros chinos se ven obligados a cerrar sus pools de minado, la red "mágicamente" recompensará a los mineros del resto de países que mantuvieran sus equipos trabajando. Ahí tienes el incentivo. El resto de países mineros se convierten automáticamente en mucho más rentables y, además, los mineros chinos tienen ahora unos pisapapeles majísimos que tendrán que terminar vendiendo al resto de usuarios de Bitcoin.
> 
> Y, de un plumazo, has descentralizado más la red Bitcoin, has incentivado más a que Bitcoin trabaje en países no comunistas y te has quitado de encima el FUD del control chino sobre la red. Tres pájaros de un tiro.



Si la teoría me la sé. Que yo no soy un nocoiner, joder; yo estoy palmando pasta a espuertas con todo esto, que estoy bastante fuerte, de cinco cifras, en ADA. Que eso sí es una buena criptodivisa, hasta donde alcanza mi parecer.

La cosa, yendo al trapo con lo que dices, es que China es, por mucho, el país menos respetuoso con el medioambiente y el consumo de no renovables. Si China deja de quemar fósiles para minar, el resto de países tirarán de renovables o no tirarán una mierda, en comparación. Y cuando el suministro sea asíncrono y más exiguo irán aflorando otras criptodivisas.

Y no pasa nada, oye. Lo mismo ya va siendo hora de que BTC deje paso a algo mejor. Digo. ¿O es que aquí hay más vacas sagradas que en Calcuta?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 May 2021)

No existe nada "mejor" que Bitcoin. Para que surgiese algo mejor se tendría que encontrar solución a un problema de computación que se considerase irresoluble durante cincuenta años, que es gracias a lo que surgió Bitcoin.


----------



## Harkkonen (21 May 2021)

Una moneda que si Elon Musk de fuma un peta y suelta una parida, o no, pierde valor no parece muy fiable...


----------



## _______ (21 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No existe nada "mejor" que Bitcoin. Para que surgiese algo mejor se tendría que encontrar solución a un problema de computación que se considerase irresoluble durante cincuenta años, que es gracias a lo que surgió Bitcoin.



monero tiene muchas papeletas


----------



## _______ (21 May 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Una moneda que si Elon Musk de fuma un peta y suelta una parida, o no, pierde valor no parece muy fiable...



fiable por la variacion de precio dices? lo sera para los que no entraron hace 10 años, los que entraron hace 10 años, les da igual hacer sus compras con un bitcoin de 64000 o de 30000

mientras que no lo hicieron una diferencia de 1 euro a 1,2 les parece mucha variacion en precios.


----------



## MIP (21 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> monero tiene muchas papeletas



No se mejora una moneda ganando una cosa y perdiendo otra, en el caso de Monero, aumentar la privacidad reduciendo la auditabilidad.

Del mismo modo que no se puede aumentar el rendimiento sin reducir la descentralización o la robustez de la cadena. 

Es posible que algún día algún genio resuelva alguno de esos problemas pendientes, del mismo modo que Satoshi resolvió en su día otro problema que se presumía irresoluble.


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 May 2021)

La mayor ventaja de las correcciones del par BTC USD es que se deja de hablar del movimiento del precio a corto plazo en el hilo y se generan discusiones sobre la parte técnica de esta tecnología. Menudas intervenciones de lujo de @Sr.Mojón . Muchísimas horas llevo invertidas en aprender la tecnología, ya sea leyendo libros o viendo ponencias de Michael Saylor o Andreas Antonopoulos entre otros, y aún así siento que apenas he rascado un poco la superficie en comparación con todo lo que me queda por aprender.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 May 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> A ver si sacan un bitcoin 100% eléctrico, sería la polla.



Bueno, btc ya es electrico... el problema es que es demasiado electrico. O eso dice la elite


----------



## _______ (21 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> No se mejora una moneda ganando una cosa y perdiendo otra, en el caso de Monero, aumentar la privacidad reduciendo la auditabilidad.
> 
> Del mismo modo que no se puede aumentar el rendimiento sin reducir la descentralización o la robustez de la cadena.
> 
> Es posible que algún día algún genio resuelva alguno de esos problemas pendientes, del mismo modo que Satoshi resolvió en su día otro problema que se presumía irresoluble.


----------



## Pimp (21 May 2021)

la resistencia son 30 k ósea que mañana amanezco en 2 k por btc, porque es la única resistencia dura que tiene los 30 k


----------



## melchor rodriguez (21 May 2021)

@Sr.Mojón:

Una moneda debe tener dos requisitos: 

1. Reserva de valor.

2. Medio de pago.

El BTC está diseñado para el primer requisito con su límite "duro" al establecer 21 millones de monedas. Se necesita un gran consenso para cambiarlo.

El gran beneficio del BTC de convertirse en el oro digital es su punto débil ya que no se usa como medio de pago. Se prefiere guardarlo (al revalorizarse a largo plazo) en vez de usarlo para pagar servicios y bienes (sí, se utiliza en el mercado oficial y en la economía en "B"). 

Si un Estado determinase que el BTC fuera su moneda de curso legal (para saldar deudas e impuestos oficiales) le pasaría lo mismo que con un patrón oro renacido ya que se revalorizaría tanto la divisa nacional que hundiría su industria nacional al ser no competitiva. Si las monedas fiduciarias "fuertes" le pasa lo mismo. El CHF es la menos envilecida del mundo pero el SNB en 2012 tuvo que hacer trampas (a largo plazo pueden ser la causa de un declive abrupto de la riquísima Suiza) para poder escapar de la trampa del éxito de la divisa nacional suiza. En aquel año, ante la crisis del euro, el CHF fue la moneda refugio de los europeos. El SNB intervino para que la industria de alta gama de la Suiza Federal no se hundiese.

La principal crítica del BTC no es el coste energético (no fundamentada) sino su límite duro para aumentar su oferta monetaria. No recuerdo el nombre. Dentro de las múltiples copias de BTC había una que aumentaba el número de monedas en función de su uso. No tuvo éxito. El mercado ha determinado que el BTC es el Rey. Se valora su primer requisito frente el segundo.

Ningún Estado no usaría un Patrón deflacionario como el BTC ya que no se puede corromper unas reglas claras que no se pueden cambiar si no es por un gran consenso. Las monedas "fiduciarias" del futuro (CBDC) es el canto del cisne de un sistema monetario humano que puede dar al abuso sin cortapisas y al control totalitario frente al BTC, un sistema monetario diseñado para vivir por sí mismo. 



Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hotice (22 May 2021)

El 8000% de un millón son 80 millones.

En todo caso el ejemplo es irreal, como si todos tuvieran 1 kilo para jugar... Di que metieran 12.500 euros y que sacarían 1.000.000

Por cierto, acabo de leer de nuevo el inmenso gasto energético que supone el bitcoin, pero los aférrimos argumentan que es la mitad del sistema bancario mundial y sequedad tan anchos.

LA MITAD DE TODOS LOS PUTOS BANCOS

Para una onda que se usa en el... ¿ 0,1% delas transacciones? Quizás me pase....

Y mientras, todo el maldito dia con la matraca del cambio climático y que tenemos que cambiar nuestros hábitos para ayudar al planeta, y bla bla.

Pongo un recorte de una noticia:

Según la revista científica _Nature_, Bitcoin podría generar *130,5 millones de toneladas métricas de emisiones de carbono en 2024*. Y eso que China aún espera alcanzar su máximo de emisiones en 2030, pero a su vez ser neutro en 2060, según anunció el presidente del país, Xi Jinping, el pasado septiembre.

El Índice de Consumo de Electricidad de Bitcoin actualizado cada 30 segundos por la Universidad de Cambridge cifraba esta mañana en *123,77 teravatios* el consumo medio anual de la moneda, lo que la sitúa al nivel de una nación, al nivel de los 124,13 de Noruega o los 125,03 de Argentina. Según la Agencia Internacional de Energía de seguir así podría alcanzar los 500 teravatios. Es decir, sólo por debajo en consumo que China, EEUU y Alemania.


----------



## Sinjar (22 May 2021)

BTC es más estable, bla bla. Pues no se ven nervios en el hilo ajajaaja


----------



## Digamelon (22 May 2021)




----------



## vpsn (22 May 2021)

Que manera de caer, manos debiles soltando sus bitcoños como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## MIP (22 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


>




Lee bien, ahí habla de que una CARTERA individual si es auditable si el poseedor de las claves proporciona cierta información, que es a lo que se refiere el tweet (hablando de las carteras de exchanges)

Pero la CADENA entera sigue sin ser auditable porque no tienes esa información para todas las carteras que existen.


----------



## MIP (22 May 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Que manera de caer, manos debiles soltando sus bitcoños como si no hubiera un mañana



Estuve leyendo que una ballena china estaba soltando lastre. Pero a saber como de fiables serán esas informaciones. 

En cualquier caso para un hodler casi nada ha cambiado respecto a hace unos meses. Pero si hay mucha gente que se ha subido al barco hace poco, y seguramente con dinero prestado o que necesita, y es lógico que estén con los huevos de corbata (o con los ovarios que también las hay )


----------



## _______ (22 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Lee bien, ahí habla de que una CARTERA individual si es auditable si el poseedor de las claves proporciona cierta información, que es a lo que se refiere el tweet (hablando de las carteras de exchanges)
> 
> Pero la CADENA entera sigue sin ser auditable porque no tienes esa información para todas las carteras que existen.





primera pregunta

en el caso de bitcoin la mayoria de la gente en la tierra tampoco sabria auditar ni el supply ni el codigo de btc solo tienen que creer. en monero auditan el codigo los que saben auditarlo


----------



## HaCHa (22 May 2021)

Porque estás trabajando con un exchange como Binance, de los gordos y rebeldes, de esos que ya ni se sabe dónde tienen las oficinas, dónde los ordenadores y dónde la razón social. Prueba con uno que tenga sede y cuentas aspañolas, donde Hacienda lo pueda ver todo, y verás que, al no estar tú sacando el dinero a un sitio donde ya no brilla el sol, no te ponen pegas a una transacción así. Total, sólo estás que haciéndole una transferencia en moneda de curso legal a una S.L. con su CIF rojigualdo y su local alquilado en Majadahonda.

El fisco ya tal. Y la que le pueda caer al intrépido exchange hispañistaní ya cual... Pero para mí que está todo el tinglado a nombre de un insolvente e indocumentao murciano que no sabe que tiene un exchange. 

P.D. Hola, amigos de Bit4mi, ¿qué tal os va la vida, listos para ingresar en risión cualquier día de estos?


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (22 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Porque estás trabajando con un exchange como Binance, de los gordos y rebeldes, de esos que ya ni se sabe dónde tienen las oficinas, dónde los ordenadores y dónde la razón social. Prueba con uno que tenga sede y cuentas aspañolas, donde Hacienda lo pueda ver todo, y verás que, al no estar tú sacando el dinero a un sitio donde ya no brilla el sol, no te ponen pegas a una transacción así. Total, sólo estás que haciéndole una transferencia en moneda de curso legal a una S.L. con su CIF rojigualdo y su local alquilado en Majadahonda.
> 
> El fisco ya tal. Y la que le pueda caer al intrépido exchange hispañistaní ya cual... Pero para mí que está todo el tinglado a nombre de un insolvente e indocumentao murciano que no sabe que tiene un exchange.
> 
> P.D. Hola, amigos de Bit4mi, ¿qué tal os va la vida, listos para ingresar en risión cualquier día de estos?



Envidia detectada hacia bit2me. 

Parece que el murciano sabe lo que hace.


----------



## HaCHa (22 May 2021)

Gaysenberg20 dijo:


> Parece que el murciano sabe lo que hace.



Eso espero, por el bien de mis dineros.


----------



## sirpask (22 May 2021)

Ya está la gente loca por que baja un poco el BTC? Jajaja 

Me encanta como hay cosas que tras casi 10 años no cambian mucho.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 May 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya está la gente loca por que baja un poco el BTC? Jajaja
> 
> Me encanta como hay cosas que tras casi 10 años no cambian mucho.



Y, además, con el mismo FUD de la prohibición china que se lleva utilizando desde hace 6 años.


----------



## MIP (22 May 2021)

_______ dijo:


> primera pregunta
> 
> en el caso de bitcoin la mayoria de la gente en la tierra tampoco sabria auditar ni el supply ni el codigo de btc solo tienen que creer. en monero auditan el codigo los que saben auditarlo



Lo de que se pueda o no porque solo algunos tienen los conocimientos, es excusa de mal pagador. Basta con que un hacker con mala idea sepa lo suficiente para que se líe parda. 

Esta claro que el código está ahí a la vista de todos y eso ha ayudado en el pasado a corregir bugs gordos como este 









Blog: Disclosure of a Major Bug in CryptoNote Based Currencies


Patched in Monero and others, but still in the wild




www.getmonero.org





Pero eso no quita para que exista aún una duda más o menos razonable de que haya otros bugs ocultos, que alguien descubra y esté dispuesto a explotar. 

A lo que iba es que siempre se sacrifica algo a cambio de algo. 

Pero eso no es necesariamente malo, para mucha gente la privacidad de Monero compensa sobradamente la pérdida de visibilidad, porque confía en la implementación.


----------



## _______ (22 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Lo de que se pueda o no porque solo algunos tienen los conocimientos, es excusa de mal pagador. Basta con que un hacker con mala idea sepa lo suficiente para que se líe parda.
> 
> Esta claro que el código está ahí a la vista de todos y eso ha ayudado en el pasado a corregir bugs gordos como este
> 
> ...



confian en la implementacion y otros podran decir que han auditado el codigo y no tienen duda de que con ese codigo es cierto que no hay mayor emision

en btc tambien es cierto que la mayoria de la gente tiene que creer lo que digan otros y los que han leido el codigo y auditado tambien tienen un margen de error o incluso podrian tener mala fe cuando auditan


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Lo de que se pueda o no porque solo algunos tienen los conocimientos, es excusa de mal pagador. Basta con que un hacker con mala idea sepa lo suficiente para que se líe parda.
> 
> Esta claro que el código está ahí a la vista de todos y eso ha ayudado en el pasado a corregir bugs gordos como este
> 
> ...



La privacidad que aporta Monero se puede conseguir perfectamente en una sidechain de Bitcoin o con la Lightning Network, mismamente.


----------



## Pirro (22 May 2021)

Mientras se vaticina la muerte de Bitcoin, Bitcoin aumentando su dominancia de mercado. Y va marcando mínimos más altos que su anterior ATH.

Las shitcoins, los debates falsos, sacar a colación el consumo energético -er bizcoin gasta musha lú y me doi kuenta un mes de mayo de 2021-, en esencia el FUD está reconducido siempre, en última instancia al acaparamiento de satoshis.

El “crack” de Bitcoin es como la plandemia, algo sintético.


----------



## Beborn (22 May 2021)

Hamigos cold walleteros.

Que me recomiendan, transferir todo el grueso de Binance a mi cold wallet a una sola dirección, o hacerlo a varias direcciones? Como organizan ustedes sus millones? Ventajas e inconvenientes?

Gracias.


----------



## _______ (22 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Hamigos cold walleteros.
> 
> Que me recomiendan, transferir todo el grueso de Binance a mi cold wallet a una sola dirección, o hacerlo a varias direcciones? Como organizan ustedes sus millones? Ventajas e inconvenientes?
> 
> Gracias.



mejor en diferentes por la improbable pero posible colision de direcciones, aunque no me preocuparia hay exchanges y ballenas con decenas de miles en una direccion


----------



## Porestar (22 May 2021)

¿Qué problema hay si se reutilizara?


----------



## Seronoser (22 May 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya está la gente loca por que baja un poco el BTC? Jajaja
> 
> Me encanta como hay cosas que tras casi 10 años no cambian mucho.



Dentro de una década tal vez la caida sea de 1.500.000 de dólares a 1.000.000 y la gente dirá lo mismo:
- Te lo dije, era una estafa ponzi piramidal tulipánica


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 May 2021)

__





Gradualmente iré centrándome más en Ethereum y dejando a BTC en un segundo plano


Cuando el rio suena.... Se me van a echar encima todos los integristas del grupo pero llevo unos días cacharreando para montar un nodo validador de Ethereum 2 y me ha sorprendido muy positivamente lo que he visto. Lo cual me ha hecho reflexionar sobre el tema en cuestión. El debate sobre el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## landlady (22 May 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es el supply de ethereum?


----------



## Pimp (22 May 2021)

Hog es el futuro mucho menos supply que chatarras como ETH y btc, además es defi, las transacciones mas rápidas de la historia y el dev es el de monero no un autista como vitalik. 7500 hog la tecnología mas disruptiva que se ha hecho lo siento por todos los que no tenéis hogs


----------



## ninfireblade (22 May 2021)

Es curioso que el mismo FUD empleado hace años siga funcionando hoy en día. Supongo que será porque al final casi todo el mundo piensa de la misma forma y si funcionaba con la gente que entró hace 4 años, eso mismo sigue funcionando con la gente que entra hoy en día y que no se ha molestado en conocer el pasado.


----------



## Pimp (22 May 2021)

nemesis272727 dijo:


> no la encuentro en coinmarket, como la busco pimp







__





1.86 (HOG/USDT) - Trade Now | BitMart.com


A highly-secured trading platform with over 190 quality trading pairs, real-time trading service, ongoing trading competitions, and 24/7 global customer support.




www.bitmart.com


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 May 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Es curioso que el mismo FUD empleado hace años siga funcionando hoy en día. Supongo que será porque al final casi todo el mundo piensa de la misma forma y si funcionaba con la gente que entró hace 4 años, eso mismo sigue funcionando con la gente que entra hoy en día y que no se ha molestado en conocer el pasado.



Yo creo que el populacho se olvida de lo que ha pasado hace más de 3 meses. Siempre pienso en las campañas electorales, en las que los partidos se gastan un pastizal, porque evidentemente funcionan. Me parece alucinante que un votante dé más peso a lo que le dicen en un mitin antes de unas elecciones que todo lo que ha ocurrido durante la última legislatura, una campaña electoral no debería tener ninguna influencia en una sociedad crítica. Pues esto es igual, la gente metiendo su pasta en Bitcoin sin hacer algo tan sencillo como mirar el gráfico y ver las caídas brutales que ha tenido a lo largo de su corta historia y que se tarda literalmente 2 minutos.


----------



## Pimp (23 May 2021)

Puede arrancar esta mierda para arriba o que


----------



## Pimp (23 May 2021)

nemesis272727 dijo:


> Esta en bajada, a cuanto recomiendas comprar



No se cuando veas el precio ahora es tonteria con el btc en el subsuelo, en finde, si el btc hoy aguanta en 38-39 y mañana se va un poco el miedo la pumpean muchisimo porque pronto viene hotbit, bilaxy y el mes que viene huobi.


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 May 2021)

ha pinchado la euforia cripto.


----------



## Red Star (23 May 2021)

Tranquilidac camaradas, Bitcoin volverá a subir, sólo hay que esperar, es cuestión de paciencia. La tortuga ganó a la liebre. Sed leones, no gacelas. Y si no, pues seguid llorando, pero reconfortaos pensando que vuestros culos llameantes son sólo una ilusión y que con el tiempo veréis que nunca han estado en llamas.

Bueno, los nocoiner sí que tienen el culo en llamas. Carbonizado más bien.

En fin, paciencia. Id mirando catálogos de lambos, yates y putas.


----------



## Pimp (23 May 2021)

Esto es bueno porque si el BTC sigue bajando IOTA tomara el relevo que es la mejor moneda de la historia esta a 80 centimos pero para final de año estará en 800 DOALRES, lo he leído en el hilo de IOTA y son 600 paginas de cámaras de eco diciendo que eso pasara.


----------



## Beborn (23 May 2021)

Ya lo dije antes, por cada punto porcentual que cae el Bitcoin, las alts caen 2 o 3 puntos.
Y cuando Bitcoin recupera un poco, las alts se arrastran detrás y apenas recuperan terreno.

Resultado, cuanto más caiga el Bitcoin más se estrellan contra el suelo las alts, y cuando Bitcoin deje de bajar y empiece a subir, la mayoría de alts habra que despegarlas con espátula del suelo.

Dios se apiade del que tenga más del 20% de su cartera metido en alts porque por mucho que suba el Bitcoin no va a contrarrestar las pérdidas que le supongan el resto.


----------



## CBDC (23 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Ya lo dije antes, por cada punto porcentual que cae el Bitcoin, las alts caen 2 o 3 puntos.
> Y cuando Bitcoin recupera un poco, las alts se arrastran detrás y apenas recuperan terreno.
> 
> Resultado, cuanto más caiga el Bitcoin más se estrellan contra el suelo las alts, y cuando Bitcoin deje de bajar y empiece a subir, la mayoría de alts habra que despegarlas con espátula del suelo.
> ...



Ya ocurrió en 2018, pocas han recuperado su ATH de entonces respecto BTC. Amén de todos los proyectos abandonados u olvidados.
Lo mismo ocurrirá ahora con los perros, los safemoon, y demás mierdas. Se salvará algún proyecto serio, pero le costará recuperar, si es que lo consigue.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2021)

cuando vais a entrar?

me he puesto alertas a $15,000 y a $12,000 pero.igual me estoy flipando xDdd

opiniones


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> No se cuando veas el precio ahora es tonteria con el btc en el subsuelo, en finde, si el btc hoy aguanta en 38-39 y mañana se va un poco el miedo la pumpean muchisimo porque pronto viene hotbit, bilaxy y el mes que viene huobi.



Pim te vas a quedar pillado con tus shibas.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2021)

y hay cosas que creo que empezaré a comprar de forma sistemática como el que va a hacer la compra semanal..

hablo de ADA y MATIC..


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Esto es bueno porque si el BTC sigue bajando IOTA tomara el relevo que es la mejor moneda de la historia esta a 80 centimos pero para final de año estará en 800 DOALRES, lo he leído en el hilo de IOTA y son 600 paginas de cámaras de eco diciendo que eso pasara.



Si tan listo eres la tenias q haber sacado antes. Tuviste la suerte del principiante


----------



## Beborn (23 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> cuando vais a entrar?
> 
> me he puesto alertas a $15,000 y a $12,000 pero.igual me estoy flipando xDdd
> 
> opiniones



Sinceramente creo que no va a llegar a esos niveles. Podría equivocarme pero digamos que hay un 20% de probabilidad de que rompa los $30k de nuevo, y un 1% de probabilidad de que rompa los $20k.

Si de verdad quieres entrar a largo, vete comprando pequeñas fracciones a medida que cae. El suelo no lo vas a acertar (quien compró en $30k el otro día podría haber comprado ya en el suelo).

Yo he ido comprando desde que bajo de $44k hace ya unos días. Y seguiré acumulando, baje más, o suba.


----------



## Pimp (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Si tan listo eres la tenias q haber sacado antes. Tuviste la suerte del principiante



La suerte no existe broter, la suerte esta para el quien la busca


----------



## Pirro (23 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Ya lo dije antes, por cada punto porcentual que cae el Bitcoin, las alts caen 2 o 3 puntos.
> Y cuando Bitcoin recupera un poco, las alts se arrastran detrás y apenas recuperan terreno.
> 
> Resultado, cuanto más caiga el Bitcoin más se estrellan contra el suelo las alts, y cuando Bitcoin deje de bajar y empiece a subir, la mayoría de alts habra que despegarlas con espátula del suelo.
> ...



En resumidas cuentas, la dominancia de Bitcoin regresa a su habitual +50%. 

Si nos atenemos a lo sucedido en 2017 y comparamos con lo sucedido en 2021 se puede inferir que cuando todo lo que no es Bitcoin sumado vale más que Bitcoin, el mercado está inflado.


----------



## Beborn (23 May 2021)

Sigo acumulando con cada caida. Tengo otra orden esperando en los $32k si es que llega, y se acaba de ejecutar otra en $34k.

La estrategia es simple. Si se confia en el largo plazo, y el dinero no se necesita, tomatelo como una cuenta de ahorro a plazo "fijo" que no puedes tocar/sacar (pongamos a 4 anyos). Vete metiendo poco a poco, en las bajadas sobre todo, para obtener una buena media. Cuando suba metele un poco cada semana o cada mes. O ya no le metas salvo que baje de tu precio medio, por ejemplo.


----------



## Black War Greymon (23 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> cuando vais a entrar?
> 
> me he puesto alertas a $15,000 y a $12,000 pero.igual me estoy flipando xDdd
> 
> opiniones



Yo a 15.000 me lo empiezo a pensar, aunque dudo que baje tanto.


----------



## Mig29 (23 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> cuando vais a entrar?
> 
> me he puesto alertas a $15,000 y a $12,000 pero.igual me estoy flipando xDdd
> 
> opiniones



No creo que baje a tanto. Si se acerca a 20k hago una entrada. 
De llegar a 15k o 12k será a lo largo de meses. Ahora vienen rebotes etc. Tampoco os fieis mucho, que esto puede ser solo un tropezón, en 2017 hubo unos cuantos, también provocados por los chinos.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 May 2021)

Elon musk ya ha vendido o aguanta como un campeon??? 

Como el descalabro de btc se lleve por delante a Tesla nos vamos a reir


----------



## Pimp (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Elon musk ya ha vendido o aguanta como un campeon???
> 
> Como el descalabro de btc se lleve por delante a Tesla nos vamos a reir



ojala porque menuda mierda de coches electricos, eso si que es un scam


----------



## DEREC (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Elon musk ya ha vendido o aguanta como un campeon???
> 
> Como el descalabro de btc se lleve por delante a Tesla nos vamos a reir



Espero que haya vendido palmando pasta y nos libremos de él por un tiempo. En unos años que vuelva y que pague 10 veces más por subnormal.

Desde luego no quedaria en buen lugar haciendo trading con la pasta de Tesla.


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Elon musk ya ha vendido o aguanta como un campeon???
> 
> Como el descalabro de btc se lleve por delante a Tesla nos vamos a reir



yo creo que es todo fake. él se ha forrado personalmente comprando btc y pumpeándolo con lo de tesla y ya vendió a 60k. puedes comprar btc y adquirir contratos se seguro de btc(cortos por ejemplo) por si baja y quedarte igual...


----------



## aventurero artritico (23 May 2021)

el problema de esto es no vender nunca...

siempre con el hudul de los cojones, y luego te comes la bajada del 70%.


----------



## Pimp (23 May 2021)

Tranquilos en 50 centavos rebota


----------



## Dula (23 May 2021)

No haber vendido. Eso lo sé hasta yo, que soy una novata pardilla. Me cago en todo lo que se menea.


----------



## Pimp (23 May 2021)

pues no vendas hijo de puta, holdea y no dejes que la elite judia te controle


----------



## orbeo (23 May 2021)

Cuanto? Cuanta pasta has perdido? Dilo. Sácalo.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> No creo que baje a tanto. Si se acerca a 20k hago una entrada.
> De llegar a 15k o 12k será a lo largo de meses. Ahora vienen rebotes etc. Tampoco os fieis mucho, que esto puede ser solo un tropezón, en 2017 hubo unos cuantos, también provocados por los chinos.



alerta puesta en 22350 EU para BTC
y 1280 EU para ETH para entrar con TODO

Los que lloráis las pérdidas....quizás estáis invirtiendo con mentalidad FIAT...de abrir cada dia la cuenta y ver vuestros EUROS de Caja Rural..que te regalan paellas y una TV cuando ingresas la paga doble.....olvidaros.

Las cryptos a las que se han sumado institucionales detrás...(no voy a quemar el CTRL+V pegando links) van a largo plazo......si hacéis ZOOM en la cotización de bitcoin lo veréis en perspectiva. Estamos ante un cambio de sistema monetario.

China está con el cracking down on BTC...mientras que el Western World lo está abrazando.

Con eso no niego las pérdidas de nadie, sería estúpido...pero...

Que la City de Londres tenga su propio exchange..a nadie le dice nada. Esta gente ha perdido BILLONES....

y siguen moviendo BILLONES a sus exchanges para comprar...

Miraros el gráfico *Relative Unrealized Profit/Loss *y veréis a donde vamos. Hay que darle perspectiva.

Todo parte de la base de que el dinero invertido (se supone) que no lo necesitas.

Si alguien ha desvestido a un santo para (intentar) vestir a otro....a llorar a la llorería.


----------



## Dula (23 May 2021)

De esta masacre no van a salir vivas muchas monedas. Me pregunto si Bitcoin no es demasiado listo y lo que pretende es una barrida y dejar noqueadas a la mitad más una de las altcoins y shitcoiin que últimamente han proliferado como conejos.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> No creo que baje a tanto. Si se acerca a 20k hago una entrada.
> De llegar a 15k o 12k será a lo largo de meses. Ahora vienen rebotes etc. Tampoco os fieis mucho, que esto puede ser solo un tropezón, en 2017 hubo unos cuantos, también provocados por los chinos.



mirando el gráfico RUPL yo también creo que es un calco de 2017.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2021)

Dula dijo:


> De esta masacre no van a salir vivas muchas monedas. Me pregunto si Bitcoin no es demasiado listo y lo que pretende es una barrida y dejar noqueadas a la mitad más una de las altcoins y shitcoiin que últimamente han proliferado como conejos.



las shitcoins de perritos vienen todas de....China.
casualidad?


----------



## Al-paquia (23 May 2021)

Para que lhayas perdido todo tiene que bajar a 0.

Es un poco infantil invertir sin poder soportar ni contar con perdidas del 35%
Para colmo la historia del bitcoin esta plagada de correciones.


----------



## Mig29 (23 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> alerta puesta en 22350 EU para BTC
> y 1280 EU para ETH para entrar con TODO
> 
> Los que lloráis las pérdidas....quizás estáis invirtiendo con mentalidad FIAT...de abrir cada dia la cuenta y ver vuestros EUROS de Caja Rural..que te regalan paellas y una TV cuando ingresas la paga doble.....olvidaros.
> ...



Yo lo que quiero es comprar mas barato aun, tengo un plan de entrada a ETH escalonado, primera parada a 1500 dolares, pero dejando un remanente por que creo que va a caer mas aun.
Yo es que soy pez rémora paciente y poco codicioso, prefiero esperar que los tiburones terminen la masacre.


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2021)

Qué nerviosos se os ve a algunos  

Incluso con estas caídas de estos días, BTC se mantiene más que sólido, en términos de rentabilidad anual.
Personalmente creo que estas caídas son cojonudas, y pillarán a los incautos, en sus mierdas de shibas, doges, pancakemierdas y uvechainmierders. 

Algunos no aprenden.


----------



## Edu.R (23 May 2021)

El BTC dando de nuevo una oportunidad (o no). Ya veremos si alguno la aprovecha o que.


----------



## Beborn (23 May 2021)




----------



## Pimp (23 May 2021)




----------



## Dula (23 May 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Para que lhayas perdido todo tiene que bajar a 0.
> 
> Es un poco infantil invertir sin poder soportar ni contar con perdidas del 35%
> Para colmo la historia del bitcoin esta plagada de correciones.



Lleva más del 50% de pérdida desde máximos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 May 2021)




----------



## circodelia2 (23 May 2021)

He leído que criptomineros de bitcoin chinos van a trasladarse a Irán para minar allí apoyados y casi regalandoles la electricidad las autoridades iranies para que minen en Iran.


----------



## Al-paquia (23 May 2021)

Dula dijo:


> Lleva más del 50% de pérdida desde máximos.



El usuario citado afirma haberlo perdido todo en 31.000$ después de haber entrado a 47.000


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 May 2021)

circodelia2 dijo:


> He leído que criptomineros de bitcoin chinos van a trasladarse a Irán para minar allí apoyados y casi regalandoles la electricidad las autoridades iranies para que minen en Iran.



Mal futuro le veo al Bitcoin si eso es cierto.


----------



## efecto_dragui (23 May 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> El usuario citado afirma haberlo perdido todo en 31.000$ después de haber entrado a 47.000



Si entro apalancado perfectamente ha podido ser asi...


----------



## Al-paquia (23 May 2021)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Si entro apalancado perfectamente ha podido ser asi...



 tienes razón, hay gente para todo.
Pero no creo que nadie se lo haya recomendado aquí.


----------



## circodelia2 (23 May 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Mal futuro le veo al Bitcoin si eso es cierto.




Por? la interacción en la block chain no es anónima? 
....


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero es comprar mas barato aun, tengo un plan de entrada a ETH escalonado, primera parada a 1500 dolares, pero dejando un remanente por que creo que va a caer mas aun.
> Yo es que soy pez rémora paciente y poco codicioso, prefiero esperar que los tiburones terminen la masacre.



lleva 3 dias petando todas las alertas y en base a soportes las voy recalculando...pero petan todas xDD


Seronoser dijo:


> Qué nerviosos se os ve a algunos
> 
> Incluso con estas caídas de estos días, BTC se mantiene más que sólido, en términos de rentabilidad anual.
> Personalmente creo que estas caídas son cojonudas, y pillarán a los incautos, en sus mierdas de shibas, doges, pancakemierdas y uvechainmierders.
> ...



se echaba de menos el gráfico.

BRUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAl.

thank you for the update.

keep us posted.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Mal futuro le veo al Bitcoin si eso es cierto.



Mal futuro?

la SEC tiene una montanya de solicitudes para poder abrir ETFS vinculados a BTC y a cryptos CAPITALIZADAS con empresas detrás...tipo Coinbase, Wells Fargo, Deutsche Bank (Celo)...todo el rollo DEFI...sois unos putos DOOMERS de la doritocueva.

Hay un valle en Suiza donde jamás en mi vida habia visto tantas startups dedicadas a las cryptos y al blockchain...

en serio pensáis que eso se revienta de la noche a la manyana? 

Que no hablamos de demoler adosados en Sesenya joder....

La dominancia de BTC no para de subir....just saying.

En cuanto veamos algunos numeros gordos......van a entrar los institucionales al trapo again.....y luego todo serán lloros de boomer.....de porque no metí más xDDDDD

A los que han perdido dinero.....no toquéis NADA, quietos paraos.

HODL cayetanooo HODL!


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Mal futuro le veo al Bitcoin si eso es cierto.



Mal futuro?
Se nota que tú no recibes tu salario en rublos, liras turcas, pesos dominicanos, argentinos, balboas, dinares...
La moneda en la que viven el 95% de los humanos de la Tierra, es caca de vaca.
Eso sí que es mal futuro


----------



## Beborn (23 May 2021)




----------



## arangul00 (23 May 2021)




----------



## El centinela (24 May 2021)

La autentica reserva de valor


----------



## Digamelon (24 May 2021)

Vamooooooooos, que bajeeeee que quiero entraaaaar!


----------



## vpsn (24 May 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Vamooooooooos, que bajeeeee que quiero entraaaaar!



Y que luego vuelva a subir rapidito


----------



## Sinjar (24 May 2021)

Para finales de septiembre - mediados de octubre estamos rondando el ATH.


----------



## MIP (24 May 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Vamooooooooos, que bajeeeee que quiero entraaaaar!



Ya lo he dicho más veces pero lo repito las que hagan falta, yo aún tengo 2 colegas esperando desde 2017 a que baje de $3000...


----------



## recasayo (24 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho más veces pero lo repito las que hagan falta, yo aún tengo 2 colegas esperando desde 2017 a que baje de $3000...



Cuando por fin caiga por debajo de 3000, pensarán que el BTC es una puta mierda y que no merece la pena entrar....
Pura psicologia del inversor.


----------



## recasayo (24 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Mal futuro?
> 
> la SEC tiene una montanya de solicitudes para poder abrir ETFS vinculados a BTC y a cryptos CAPITALIZADAS con empresas detrás...tipo Coinbase, Wells Fargo, Deutsche Bank (Celo)...todo el rollo DEFI...sois unos putos DOOMERS de la doritocueva.
> 
> ...




Si con tantos datos positivos y soporte de instituciones el BTC cae a plomo es que no vale ni para tomar por culo.


----------



## HaCHa (24 May 2021)

recasayo dijo:


> Si con tantos datos positivos y soporte de instituciones el BTC cae a plomo es que no vale ni para tomar por culo.



Para nada. El BTC está funcionando perfectamente para lo que vale, que es especular. 

Un activo que no va dando bandazos no sirve para hacer dinero rápido con él. Tú es que no aprendiste nada en los tiempos del pelotazo... la cosa es que las criptomonedas son el valhalla del lucrolatrocinio, no tienen ni reguladores legales, por lo que están institucionalizando y normalizando lo piramidal hasta extremos tántricos: "holdea a muerte" es el nuevo "nunca baja", viene a querer decir que no dejes de bailar incluso cuando ya ha parado la música, para que todo el mundo consiga una silla menos tú. Vamos, que la gracia del rollo este está justo en que caiga a plomo y la peña se quede mirando y diciendo cosas monguer como "yo compré cuando valía ocho mil", así como si no acabaras de perder la mitad de lo que tenías la semana pasada.


----------



## HaCHa (24 May 2021)

El oro tuvo "sus inicios" como moneda en la Turquía del siglo seis antes de Cristo. Me da que, por aquel entonces, la "volatilidad" era lo que pasaba cuando salías a echar una cagada enmedio la calle y, al mantenerte acuclillado unos instantes sobre el reguero que surcaba la avenida principal del mercado, el gentío te arreaba sin querer un empellón que te mandaba a cagar de lao con "mucha volatilidad".


----------



## Al-paquia (24 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> El oro tuvo "sus inicios" como moneda en la Turquía del siglo seis antes de Cristo. Me da que, por aquel entonces, la "volatilidad" era lo que pasaba cuando salías a echar una cagada enmedio la calle y, al mantenerte acuclillado unos instantes sobre el reguero que surcaba la avenida principal del mercado, el gentío te arreaba sin querer un empellón que te mandaba a cagar de lao con "mucha volatilidad".



Qué te pasa?


----------



## Ds_84 (24 May 2021)

ya pero con los euros regalán ollas y sartenes en caja rural...y a mi marío la gorra oficial paco de caja rural!


----------



## Edu.R (24 May 2021)

Que poco ha durado el bache, asi no hay quien esté tranquilo.

Ya amenaza los 40k otra vez.


----------



## Pimp (24 May 2021)

BTC The next BTC, to the moon


----------



## _______ (24 May 2021)

aunque haya flippening deberias tener al menos 5 veces mas de eth de los btc que tienes para que valgan lo mismo en el flippening


----------



## DEREC (24 May 2021)

Un fragmento del libro Bitcoin Standard.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 May 2021)

Se confirma que Ray Dalio ha comprado la caída a través de su fondo.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se confirma que Ray Dalio ha comprado la caída a través de su fondo.



Tienes que estar equivocado. Toda la gente inteligente ha vendido, y yo a ese tío lo tengo por inteligente. Seguro te han engañado.

BTC está muerto y todos aquí lo sabemos.


----------



## Pimp (24 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se confirma que Ray Dalio ha comprado la caída a través de su fondo.



Uno de los mejores inversores de la historia, para mi el mas listo de todos y de hecho su libro principios es uno de los mejores libros que he leído jamás, si este gigante esta dentro es por algo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Uno de los mejores inversores de la historia, para mi el mas listo de todos y de hecho su libro principios es uno de los mejores libros que he leído jamás, *si este gigante esta dentro es por algo*.



Si, ese algo se llama pumpear.

Seguro que lo explica en su libro.


----------



## Seronoser (24 May 2021)

Musk el bipolar, ahora vuelve a ser pro-BTC. Su afan de protagonismo es enfermizo.
Ha probado en carne viva, que BTC no le necesita.


----------



## Ds_84 (24 May 2021)

joder se esta recuperando.el.hijo de puta..

aqui gente diciendo que entrara en $15k....pero yo no lo veo ni de broma.


----------



## DEREC (24 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> *joder se esta recuperando.el.hijo de puta..*
> 
> aqui gente diciendo que entrara en $15k....pero yo no lo veo ni de broma.



Por supuesto. Es Bitcoin.


----------



## Ds_84 (24 May 2021)

Quiero ver sangre joderrrr. hoy con la tonteria +9k merkels me he sacado....y me parece que tenia haber comprado MÁS.

a ver si baja MATIC..que ayer lo tuve a 0,61 y quise esperar más...y hoy se ha maecadonun +98% o más.....puto gilipollas soy..que asco me doy jodeeeer.

puto POS


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (24 May 2021)

Ojo que esto puede ser muy importante, vamos a ver lo que pasa en las próximos días, agarraos bien.


----------



## Porestar (24 May 2021)

Pero cómo puede influir tanto lo que diga el capullo este, la gente es lamentable.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Musk el bipolar, ahora vuelve a ser pro-BTC. Su afan de protagonismo es enfermizo.
> Ha probado en carne viva, que BTC no le necesita.



No es bipolar, lo que es es un sinvergüenza que manipula el mercado a golpe de tweet. Seguro que ha comprado a tope la caída, al igual que todos los que han estado metiendo mierda este último mes, por ejemplo China.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (24 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No es bipolar, lo que es es un sinvergüenza que manipula el mercado a golpe de tweet. Seguro que ha comprado a tope la caída, al igual que todos los que han estado metiendo mierda este último mes, por ejemplo China.







Y además ahora lo completará con la venta masiva de placas solares a los mineros y sobre todo en obligarles a que le compren créditos de carbono.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 May 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero cómo puede influir tanto lo que diga el capullo este, la gente es lamentable.



la gente es gilipollas









56% of Australians Think Elon Musk Invented Bitcoin (He Didn't) | CoinMarketCap


“The myth was born online through mere speculation, and despite Musk denying it the rumour has lived on.”




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## Pirro (25 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se confirma que Ray Dalio ha comprado la caída a través de su fondo.



No sé si soy el único al que el algoritmo de YouTube le mete a Ray Dalio hasta en la sopa. Lo cierto es que hasta el otro día estaba fudeando ambiguamente con hipotéticas prohibiciones y ahora reconoce haber comprado. 

Aunque estaba bastante claro lo que estaba pasando, la lección es más que evidente. Cuando veamos a Musk o a Dalio afirmar que el BTC llegará al millón de dólares, sabremos que están anticipando una caída y vendiendo como hijos de puta.


----------



## Beborn (25 May 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ojo que esto puede ser muy importante, vamos a ver lo que pasa en las próximos días, agarraos bien.



A mi esto me suena fatal. Literalmente está describiendo lo que viene a ser un CARTEL de mineros.
Y sabes lo que hacen los carteles? Eliminar a la competencia y acaparar el mercado.

Curioso que la gente se quejaba que había mucha minería china. Veremos ahora a ver.


----------



## Beborn (25 May 2021)

Acabo de leerlo también en tweeter, no soy el único que ve eso como un puto cartel.

Soy súper bearish en esa noticia, no me gusta un pelo. El inicio de la centralización de Bitcoin.


----------



## vpsn (25 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Acabo de leerlo también en tweeter, no soy el único que ve eso como un puto cartel.
> 
> Soy súper bearish en esa noticia, no me gusta un pelo. El inicio de la centralización de Bitcoin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 667834



La noticia esta bien, es buena publicidad, y ayuda a limpiar el FUD del bitcoin contaminante. ahora imaginate mas notocias del estilo:
- Mineros usan energia solar para minar bitcoin en California
- Elon Musk empieza la produccion de green miners para minar bitcoins
- Greeta visita una planta de minado eolica en Texas
...

Aunque por detras ahi estaran los chinos minando con carbon o en Iran con fosiles a saco


----------



## Parlakistan (25 May 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Y además ahora lo completará con la venta masiva de placas solares a los mineros y sobre todo en obligarles a que le compren créditos de carbono.



Lo ha estudiado bien, desde luego el tipo no es tonto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 May 2021)

La noticia del cartel no es buena, pero tampoco es nefasta. Me explico. Bitcoin es lo que es, esto es, un protocolo con normas muy rígidas que todo el mundo acepta, pero que fuera de esas normas, la gente actúa con plena libertad.

Siempre que ese cartel actue conforme a las normas del protocolo, pues no habrá ningún problema, y existen múltiples incentivos y mecanismos de control para evitar que inicien acciones en contra. Si ese cartel intenta aplicar cuestiones "éticas" o morales a sus actos o interacciones con la red, es problema suyo y actuarían en libertad, claro está siempre y cuando no intenten imponer sus mierdas al resto de la red.

En realidad esto siempre ha existido en el mundillo. La gente casi desde el principio ha actuado conforme a sus principios morales en su interacción con la red Bitcoin. Yo mismo lo he hecho. Yo he de reconocer que ha habido momentos en los que he actuado conforme a las reglas del protocolo, como no puede ser de otra manera, pero imponiendo mis criterios morales. Ejemplos:

- Cuando el UASF, yo hice campaña activa en pro del SEGWIT para evitar lo que consideraba un abuso del subnormal de Jihan con el Asicboost e instalé un nodo con el software de UASF para imponer a los mineros el nuevo cambio de reglas del protocolo.

- Cuando el subnormal de Erik Vorhees utilizaba la red Bitcoin para sus mierdas del satoshidice reconfiguré mi nodo para impedir retransmitir transacciones con bajas comisiones provinientes de esa actividad de casino.

Y como esos hay otros ejemplos en los que, sin salirte de las reglas del protocolo, ejerces tu libertad y actuas conforme a tus principios morales. Otros ejemplos que los usuarios de la red pueden imponer es desconectarse de pares con rangos de IPs provinientes de determinados países, "devolver" transacciones provinientes de UTXOs que puedan considerar como tóxicas o comprometidas, añadir mensajes religiosos u ofensivos dentro de una transacción, etc.

El protocolo lo permite y los usuarios alguna vez lo hemos llevado a cabo.

Tampoco hubo demasiadas quejas cuando la evolución natural de la red Bitcoin comenzó a diverger en nodos mineros y nodos validadores. El protocolo lo permitía y el ejercicio de la libertad de los participantes lo amparó.

En principio no debe haber inconveniente siempre que se respeten las reglas y no se intenten imponer al resto de la red. Si un grupito de ricos subnormales quiere utilizar la capacidad de la red para considerar un subconjunto de bitcoins como "especiales" y pagar un sobrecosto por ello, allá ellos. En cierta forma nos estarán subvencionando y recompensando al resto de usuarios. Quien se deje engañar por ellos, tal y como ya están demostrando con sus tweets, tendrá lo que se merece. Yo creo que Musk, Saylor y compañía ya no engañan a nadie.

Aunque eso sí, a título personal, yo jamás consideraré sus bitcoins o su potencia de hasheo ni mejor ni peor que los del resto de la red. Ellos tienen tanto derecho de utilizar Bitcoin para sus gilipolleces elitistas como yo lo tengo para reirme de ellos y considerar sus bitcoins y su minado igual de válido que el mío.


----------



## Beborn (25 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La noticia del cartel no es buena, pero tampoco es nefasta. Me explico. Bitcoin es lo que es, esto es, un protocolo con normas muy rígidas que todo el mundo acepta, pero que fuera de esas normas, la gente actúa con plena libertad.



Lo que dices esta muy bien en la teoria.

En la practica, son 4 frikis los que como tu se montarian un nodo para hacer "campanya" en contra del cartel.

Y te digo mas, un cartel de esas caracteristicas agrupa y visibiliza claramente a los mineros americanos para ser posibles objetivos de ataques, de sobornos o de legislaciones de los politicos.

Mira como cada vez que China abre la boca para decir algo de "sus" mineros, el BTC se hunde.

Ahora espera y veras cuando el gobierno americano abra la boca para soltar FUD o lo que sea sobre "sus" mineros. El BTC a tomar por culo.

No hay frikis suficientes en el mundo para montar nodos individuales que protegan de la hecatombre que un cartel grande puede suponer.

No voy a vender mis BTC pero esto ha sido un golpe bajo. No me lo esperaba. Bitcoin ahora mismo es el puto turf de Elon y Saylor.

Y digo mas. Lo del consumo energetico y la contaminacion y tal no ha sido mas que el CABALLO DE TROYA para meternosla doblada.


----------



## Pimp (25 May 2021)

Otra vez se va para el subsuelo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Lo que dices esta muy bien en la teoria.
> 
> En la practica, son 4 frikis los que como tu se montarian un nodo para hacer "campanya" en contra del cartel.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin terminará siendo lo que el conjunto de usuarios queramos que sea.

Que un grupo de idiotas con pasta crean que son "especiales" es lo más normal del mundo y ya verás la hostia de realidad que se van a pegar cuando intenten venirnos con ese cuento en un protocolo descentralizado con reglas adoptadas unánimemente.

No te preocupes y, símplemente lee un poco de historia de Bitcoin mientras te recuestas cómodamente en el sofá. Será divertido.

¿Sabes quién se creía también "especial" antes que estos subnornales de bolsillos profundos? Gavin Andressen. ¿Sabes quién también se sentía increíblemente especial? Jihan Wu. Otros que también se creían "especiales" eran los dueños de negocios pro segwit2x que se reunieron a puerta cerrada en la reunión de Nueva York de 2017.

No me preocupa nada en absoluto este asunto porque, si algo me ha demostrado Bitcoin, es la capacidad que tiene este conjunto de reglas adoptadas unánimemente de bajar a hostias a los subnormales "especiales" de sus pedestales.

De hecho es muy notable ver el efecto que tiene la inamovilidad de las reglas de este protocolo sobre aquellos que lo adoptan creyéndose "especiales". Es mano de santo. Ojalá en nuestra vida cotidiana muchas más cosas fueran tan petreas e inamovibles como Bitcoin para poder ir viendo las hostias que se dan los "especialitos" frente a ellas.


----------



## Beborn (25 May 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin terminará siendo lo que el conjunto de usuarios queramos que sea.



Ya, que si, que la teoria esta muy bien. La practica ya si tal...

Por ejemplo taproot (se que no va a pasar con taproot ya, pero imaginemos para el futuro).

Dime como se implementaria taproot si a ese cartel le sale de la polla ponerse en contra porque alegan que consume mas energia (siguiendo el argumentario de lo que se supone quieren hacer, que es mejorar energenicamente...)
Nunca se alcanzaria el 90%. Se rebajaria al 80%? al 60%? O directamente nunca se aplicaria taproot.

Del top 10 de miners senyalizando taproot debe haber unos cuantos USAnos no?


----------



## Polonia Viva (25 May 2021)

Hoy voy a romper la regla de no hablar del precio de Bitcoin, aunque lo haré desde una perspectiva largoplacista si me permitís. He encontrado esta fantástica página en el que el precio está desglosado por meses:





__





Bitcoin Monthly Return







bitcoinmonthlyreturn.com





Tienen el precio de apertura, el de cierre, el máximo y el mínimo. Así ayuda a hacerse una idea mejor del mercado que las gráficas, al menos a mí, que en escala logarítmica no se aprecian bien los crashes.

Si nos centramos en el bull run de 2013, vemos que en los primeros meses del año multiplicó su precio varias veces hasta tocar los $266 en abril, y luego se pegó un castañazo hasta los $79 en mayo. Los $266 de abril no los volvió a recuperar hasta el mágico mes de noviembre, 7 meses después, mes que cerró en $1241.

No digo que se vaya a repetir, porque es imposible saber lo que va a pasar. Lo que quiero transmitir es que incluso entrando en pleno bull run se puede llegar a estar en negativo más de medio año. Y que si algo ha demostrado Bitcoin es que premia la paciencia.


----------



## Seronoser (25 May 2021)

Yo siempre repito lo mismo.
Vivís en países donde cobráis salario o paguitas, en euros, una moneda fuerte.

Pero cuando vives y recibes tu dinero en una moneda mierder, te das cuenta de lo que hay.
Yo he trabajado en 3 países con moneda mierder, con mi salario fijado en dólares, pero cobrando en moneda local, y aparte de ver cómo cada mes "ganaba" más dinero en moneda local, la mayor preocupación era transformar esa moneda local que recibía (el 80% que no necesitaba para vivir), en dólares y desde hace unos años en BTC.


----------



## ertitoagus (25 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Lo que dices esta muy bien en la teoria.
> 
> En la practica, son 4 frikis los que como tu se montarian un nodo para hacer "campanya" en contra del cartel.
> 
> ...




tu donde estabas en 2017? si justamente lo que sucedió fué eso. Y vaya que si doblaron la rodilla los mineros.....

Lo que les pasa a los Musk, Saylor y compañia es que no lo vivieron en sus carnes muy probablemente y no saben como se las gastan los nodos ante estas cosas.....


----------



## Beborn (25 May 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> tu donde estabas en 2017? si justamente lo que sucedió fué eso. Y vaya que si doblaron la rodilla los mineros.....
> 
> Lo que les pasa a los Musk, Saylor y compañia es que no lo vivieron en sus carnes muy probablemente y no saben como se las gastan los nodos ante estas cosas.....



La mineria de 2017 no tiene nada que ver con la de 2021.

De todas formas, si tan buena noticia es lo del cartel, por que no sube el bitcoin sino que esta otra vez cayendo? Vaya, es que igual la percepcion de la mayoria es que es una noticia DE MIERDA y MUY MALA.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 May 2021)

USA está tomando posiciones, Elon Musk = gobierno USA, este país quiere su parte del pastel de los 900 BTCs diarios y sobre todo no puede permitirse quedarse atrás en esta carrera contra otros países rivales, en Texas cada vez se mina más, importan los equipos de China y usan en buena parte electricidad "verde", o sea cara y no rentable, además tienen que gestionar como evacuar las altas temperaturas que se producen (problema menor en el norte de China, Rusia o Canadá), está claro que van a pérdidas, pero que a muchas pérdidas, pero es igual, es la FED e imprime el dinero que le apetezca y financia a coste cero a los empresarios que ellos deciden, como en este caso a los mineros de USA.





Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones, para mí está clarinete.


----------



## ertitoagus (25 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> La mineria de 2017 no tiene nada que ver con la de 2021.
> 
> De todas formas, si tan buena noticia es lo del cartel, por que no sube el bitcoin sino que esta otra vez cayendo? Vaya, es que igual la percepcion de la mayoria es que es una noticia DE MIERDA y MUY MALA.



nada tiene que ver una cosa con la otra, yo te digo que no son 4 frikis los que controlan a los mineros, son la totalidad de los nodos de la red bitcoin. ya pueden ser los mineros chinos o los usanos o todos juntos. Y eso nada tiene que ver con que lo de ayer sea buena o mala noticia, que ni lo entro a valorar.


----------



## _______ (25 May 2021)

rusia
china
usa
resto paises...

y en cada pais diferentes empresas

es dificil que el 51% lo tenga un grupo de personas, es lo mas descentraizado que hay


----------



## _______ (25 May 2021)

como digo no hay solo una empresa poderosa, hay muchas, en muchos paises y los propios paises que no son mas que empresas


----------



## Pimp (26 May 2021)

Tesla en enero valía 1k ahora vale 600, le costara muchísimo volver al precio que estaba en Enero con la administración TRUMP, además el BTC no entra en el sector de tech aun le queda mucho para ser reconocido como tal, lo ven mas como un index tipo nasdaq que como una tech.

La subida de tesla se debe mas a que el Nasdaq ayer tuvo un día cojonudo, después de repartir miseria para todos y cuando el NASDAQ sube todas las big tech se disparan, hasta ayer tesla se movía en el rango de 500. Su acción sigue inflada.

Tesla durante el 2020 era el stock favorito de WSB cada vez se va mas para abajo todas las luces están ahora mismo en AMC, GME, space y la siempre interesante palantir.


----------



## HOOOR (26 May 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> USA está tomando posiciones, Elon Musk = gobierno USA, este país quiere su parte del pastel de los 900 BTCs diarios y sobre todo no puede permitirse quedarse atrás en esta carrera contra otros países rivales, en Texas cada vez se mina más, importan los equipos de China y usan en buena parte electricidad "verde", o sea cara y no rentable, además tienen que gestionar como evacuar las altas temperaturas que se producen (problema menor en el norte de China, Rusia o Canadá), está claro que van a pérdidas, pero que a muchas pérdidas, pero es igual, es la FED e imprime el dinero que le apetezca y financia a coste cero a los empresarios que ellos deciden, como en este caso a los mineros de USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correcto. Asi financiaron a perdidas la ineficiente industria del petroleo de esquisto y asi lo haran con la minería de btc.


----------



## Beborn (26 May 2021)

No creo que haya una causa-efecto.

Las acciones de Tesla llevaban ya una buena caida de antes, desde el ATH de 883.09 el 26 de enero.


----------



## Beborn (26 May 2021)

Tesla es puto humo. Vive de vender creditos de emisiones de carbono a otras companyas. Por eso ahora tambien quiere tener su tajada en la mineria de Bitcoin, poder vender creditos a mineros. IMPUESTO REVOLUCIONARIO.









Tesla Made a Mountain of Money Selling Credits and Bitcoin (Not So Much in Cars)


Tesla made more money selling emissions credits and bitcoin than selling cars in the first quarter of 2021. Here's how that works.




www.autoweek.com


----------



## HaCHa (26 May 2021)

Chindas, que correlación no implica causalidad.
Yo a veces me llevo la impresión de que Bitcoin ocupa el espacio de la banca, o el oro, pero nunca el de las TIC.
¿No es como dinero? Pues eso.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 May 2021)

pues nada....40K en breve.

poj vaya mierda de bajada...jajajjajaja.


----------



## Beborn (26 May 2021)

Cuanto os vienen tardando, y a que coste, las transferencias Binance ➠ Trezor (o similar), hamigos?


----------



## TercioVascongado (26 May 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Cuanto os vienen tardando, y a que coste, las transferencias Binance ➠ Trezor (o similar), hamigos?




0,0005 BTC. Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco.


----------



## morel (26 May 2021)

¿Sube? ¿Baja? ¿Lateralidad?


----------



## Beborn (26 May 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> 0,0005 BTC. Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco.



Si, acabo de hacer una y 0.00055

Esperando pacientemente confirmacion...


----------



## HOOOR (26 May 2021)

0,0005 en ledger.


----------



## barborico (26 May 2021)

Colorado Governor Jared Polis wants his state to be the first to accept cryptocurrencies for taxes


"I'd be thrilled to be the first state to let you pay your taxes in a variety of cryptos," Polis said at Coindesk's Consensus 2021 virtual conference.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Seronoser (26 May 2021)

Paypal perdió una gran parte del negocio hace unas semanas con ebay...y se ve que quiere recuperarlo por otro lado.
Magnífica noticia


----------



## orbeo (27 May 2021)

Entrevista a Mr. Wonderful con algunas cosillas interesantes.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 May 2021)

barborico dijo:


> Colorado Governor Jared Polis wants his state to be the first to accept cryptocurrencies for taxes
> 
> 
> "I'd be thrilled to be the first state to let you pay your taxes in a variety of cryptos," Polis said at Coindesk's Consensus 2021 virtual conference.
> ...



yo siempre he pensado que BTC no sirve para pagar impuestos por su naturaleza, cantidad limitada, dificultad creciente, etc..

en cambio si veo a DOGE para pagar el vado de la puerta de tu casa, la factura del agua o un tramite en el hay-untamiento....

BTC es oro digital.

quien conyo paga facturas con pepitas de oro? que ((((parece)))) solo puede subir de precio?

me contaba un amigo que vivió en Alaska, que en Anchorage habia tiendas de reparacion de PCs que aceptaban oro como forma de pago....brutaaaaaal. ahi la gente deja la universidad y se van al Yukon a buscar oro


----------



## Locoderemate (27 May 2021)

Btc a 5h parece dibujar un hch. Vuelven las caidas este finde? Pensaba q esto tiraria un poco mas...


----------



## Pimp (27 May 2021)

Por mi que caiga al inframundo me alegraría mucho, tengo liquidez de shiba y amc esta subiendo hasta la luna, voy a comprar en oferta con el dinero tangible, la nomina y el dinero de amc, lets goooo, BTC vete hasta el subsuelo que quiero comprar BnB A 20 euros y shibas en oferta.


----------



## _______ (27 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Btc a 5h parece dibujar un hch. Vuelven las caidas este finde? Pensaba q esto tiraria un poco mas...



olvidate, vencen los futuros se va directo a los 100k


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 May 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Btc a 5h parece dibujar un hch. Vuelven las caidas este finde? Pensaba q esto tiraria un poco mas...







Último viernes del mes, es lo habitual.


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

Pero compañero que quiero que caiga todo, ahora mismo con amc estoy haciendo miles por día y gran parte ira para todas las coins que no agarre en tren, si sigue el btc en caída de animal pillare alguno por meme. Si el btc cae, todo cae macho y en la próxima run voy cargadísimo de BnB, vet, monero y huobi en descuento.

Estaba rayadisimo por la caída pero ahora al tener otra fuente de ingreso enorme, me interesa el guano y que todos los capitales estén volviendo a los meme stocks esta haciendo mi porfolio volar y con esa volada voy a comprar cryptos hasta que me sangren los dedos.


----------



## uhnitas (28 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Pero compañero que quiero que caiga todo, ahora mismo con amc estoy haciendo miles por día y gran parte ira para todas las coins que no agarre en tren, si sigue el btc en caída de animal pillare alguno por meme. Si el btc cae, todo cae macho y en la próxima run voy cargadísimo de BnB, vet, monero y huobi en descuento.
> 
> Estaba rayadisimo por la caída pero ahora al tener otra fuente de ingreso enorme, me interesa el guano y que todos los capitales estén volviendo a los meme stocks esta haciendo mi porfolio volar y con esa volada voy a comprar cryptos hasta que me sangren los dedos.



Lees esto y la explicación del mining council y segwit2X de más arriba y parece que lo hayan escrito distintas especies.


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Lees esto y la explicación del mining council y segwit2X de más arriba y parece que lo hayan escrito distintas especies.



Porque ellos no conocer términos de la calle yo me he criado en los ghettos de u.s.a y ellos no manejan glopetas, ni nada


----------



## arangul00 (28 May 2021)




----------



## Red Star (28 May 2021)

Ahora los japos también metiendo FUD, los que faltaban. Se nota que "Ellos" están empezando a ponerse nerviosos con Bitcoin.


----------



## HaCHa (28 May 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ahora los japos también metiendo FUD, los que faltaban. Se nota que "Ellos" están empezando a ponerse nerviosos con Bitcoin.



Chinos, iraníes y ahora también japos.
Está claro que es un FUD, sí. Que las cifras ya no salgan, eso no puede ser.

En fin, vosotros mismos, pero hoy se ha tocado un precio de 29.037,97EUR por 1BTC y eso es una rotura de resistencia en mis cuentas.
Me da que las caídas van a arreciar.

Y lo que mejor se está comportando en mi cartera es ADA. He palmao a espuertas con Shiba y con Stellar Lumens.


----------



## Red Star (28 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Chinos, iraníes y ahora también japos.
> Está claro que es un FUD, sí. Que las cifras ya no salgan, eso no puede ser.
> 
> En fin, vosotros mismos, pero hoy se ha tocado un precio de 29.037,97EUR por 1BTC y eso es una rotura de resistencia en mis cuentas.
> ...



Suerte camarada. Nosotros seguiremos sin soltar nuestros preciosos Satoshis. Recuerda: La tortuga ganó a la liebre.


----------



## Beborn (28 May 2021)

No me importa que baje.

Pero se volvera a llenar el hilo y el subforo de trolls como el fin de semana pasado.

Señor dame paciencia.


----------



## Polonia Viva (28 May 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Chinos, iraníes y ahora también japos.
> Está claro que es un FUD, sí. Que las cifras ya no salgan, eso no puede ser.
> 
> En fin, vosotros mismos, pero hoy se ha tocado un precio de 29.037,97EUR por 1BTC y eso es una rotura de resistencia en mis cuentas.
> ...



Si estás dentro o fuera de Bitcoin según rompa soportes o resistencias siento decirte que lo estás por las razones equivocadas. Y no pasa nada, yo también metí mis primeros euros para especular atraído por los bull runs. Los especuladores son parte del mercado, en muchos casos incluso necesaria. Aprovecha que estás dentro para leer y estudiar la tecnología y la red Bitcoin. Una vez que lo hagas y entiendas el valor que aporta, te aseguro que serás prácticamente insensible a los movimientos de precio a corto plazo. Eso sí, le vas a tener que dedicar bastante tiempo.

A largo plazo el precio de un activo y su valor siempre van a converger. A corto plazo el mercado se comporta de forma irracional y no se pueden sacar conclusiones ni predicciones. 

Y la adopción sigue aumentando por parte del sector financiero. Grandes bancos de inversión reconociendo que es una clase de activo, gestores de carteras de élite reconociendo que una parte de su cartera es Bitcoin. Y se siguen incorporando mejoras continuamente, la próxima Taproot, que todo indica que será adoptada en 15 días. Esto es lo que realmente importa, y no que el precio haya bajado o subido un 10-15-20% en un dia.


----------



## Pirro (28 May 2021)

El BiS avisa de que las divisas digitales pueden generar un terremoto en el sistema monetario

*“Si la banca central no actúa, el dinero privado podría interferir en la política monetaria”*

La banca central actuó, actúa y actuará como actuó la industria discográfica con el p2p hace 20 años. Negación, ira, bla bla bla, aceptación. Los cambios tecnológicos y culturales siempre prevalecen sobre la voluntad política, soberbia, poderosa, pero siempre a la zaga de la tecnlogía.

Con las subidas se nutre mi yo materialista y especulador, con el FUD y las bajadas, se nutre mi yo idealista. Y es que “interferir en la política monetaria” utilizando software libre y código abierto y ser objeto de ataques especulativos me hace sentir ante todo halagado, y parte de un bando. El correcto.

A nadie le amarga un dulce, la pasta es importante, pero aquí no se está sólo por el negocio. Por eso nos señalan con el dedo y por eso nos llaman “secta”. La secta de los libres.


----------



## Le Truhan (28 May 2021)

Pronto le meteremos otra compra


----------



## landlady (28 May 2021)

¿Ahora no se mina con tarjetas gráficas porque económicamente no es viable competir con los asic o porque ya no es tecnológicamente posible?

Lo digo por el tema de China e Irán, aunque me imagino que quede en nada, como siempre.


----------



## uhnitas (28 May 2021)

landlady dijo:


> ¿Ahora no se mina con tarjetas gráficas porque económicamente no es viable competir con los asic o porque ya no es tecnológicamente posible?
> 
> Lo digo por el tema de China e Irán, aunque me imagino que quede en nada, como siempre.



La 1. Poder se puede.


----------



## Porestar (29 May 2021)

Los que culpan al consumo eléctrico, ¿como explican que bitcoin esté tirando de las PoS?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 May 2021)

A ver si alguien me aclara una duda sobre el Speedy Trial. Supongamos que se alcanza el 90% de señalización de Taproot en un par de semanas, que es lo más probable. ¿Entonces Taproot se activará en 3 meses a contar desde esa fecha, es decir mediados de septiembre? ¿O hay que esperar a noviembre?


----------



## Beborn (29 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A ver si alguien me aclara una duda sobre el Speedy Trial. Supongamos que se alcanza el 90% de señalización de Taproot en un par de semanas, que es lo más probable. ¿Entonces Taproot se activará en 3 meses a contar desde esa fecha, es decir mediados de septiembre? ¿O hay que esperar a noviembre?



Yo creo entender que siempre será en Noviembre. Da igual que el lock in se haga antes de lo esperado.



> If 1815 (90%) of the blocks signal for readiness within a period, then full nodes that have upgraded to Bitcoin Core or any other compatible implementation will consider the signalling a success and activate the Taproot softfork in November.


----------



## Pimp (29 May 2021)

BTC TO THE MOON


----------



## jkaza (29 May 2021)

Ponedle freno al puto Bitcoin que va cuesta abajo!


----------



## Pimp (29 May 2021)

33 k lets goooo esto apesta a muerto desde hace ya, a cargar el barco de monedas durante el verano, hay 0 chance de que esto vuelva a 70 k hasta a saber cuando, tengo el dinerito de amc para cargar el barquito. Ojala caiga el btc a 3 k como vaticina el 99 % de los expertos y así compro bnb por 10 euretes para la próxima bullrun y moneros a 10 euros, ojala siga las malas noticias que ahora tengo cash en mano para comprar todo lo que se me escapo cuando no tenia tantos peñiques como ahora.


----------



## jkaza (29 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> 33 k lets goooo esto apesta a muerto desde hace ya, a cargar el barco de monedas durante el verano, hay 0 chance de que esto vuelva a 70 k hasta a saber cuando, tengo el dinerito de amc para cargar el barquito. Ojala caiga el btc a 3 k como vaticina el 99 % de los expertos y así compro bnb por 10 euretes para la próxima bullrun y moneros a 10 euros, ojala siga las malas noticias que ahora tengo cash en mano para comprar todo lo que se me escapo cuando no tenia tantos peñiques como ahora.



ya vendiste los shibas?


----------



## Pimp (29 May 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> ya vendiste los shibas?



Ni de coña, no voy a vender nada por si acaso no baja, menos ahora que tengo mas de un millon ya en tether y cada día que pasa en AMC tengo mas y mas, ahora mismo tengo el riñón cubierto al 100 %. Si sube todo tengo todas las shits, 3/4 de shibas y si baja tengo sacado en el peak un millonejo y una liquidez en AMC tremendísima que cada día va ir a mas.


Los capitales de cryptos muchos han vuelto a los meme stocks especialmente en amc pero GME esta parecida, blackberry, virgin galatic o palantir^^ la verdad voy cargadisimo de amc, virgin y algo de GME, estos días estoy mas en bolsa & wsb que por aquí.

Las cryptos están agonizando como un gorrino debido a la inutilidad de el BTC, hay que moverse por todos los lados compañero, en crypto shiba cambio mi vida y en bolsa ahora AMC, invertir en el btc únicamente o en un solo valor es de retrasado mental.

La suerte es para el quien la busca.


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 May 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Ponedle freno al puto Bitcoin que va cuesta abajo!



El troll shitcoinero este de los cojones aquí.
Anda subnormal vete a tus hilos a hacer el mongolo. 
¿También te tendremos de mascota aquí?

Doble lefazo y a la papelera.


----------



## Rajoy (29 May 2021)

Yo ya he perdido la cuenta de las veces que hemos muerto ...

Y cada vez, invariablemente, se llena esto de memos que se creen la polla. Dando lecciones pero con memoria de Dory, contradiciéndose cada 3 posts. Nada nuevo, salvo que cada vez son más flojos.

Quien me iba a decir que acabaría añorando las historias de Clapham o las batallitas de Nico !


----------



## Red Star (29 May 2021)

Recargad munición, camaradas, la necesitaremos para resistir en las trincheras.

¡¡No nos arrebatarán nuestros preciados Satoshis!!


----------



## Dula (29 May 2021)

¿Lo dices en serio?


----------



## Dula (30 May 2021)

Me ha llegado al alma.


----------



## Le Truhan (30 May 2021)

A mí que llegará a 6 mil dólares, me beneficiaría, así conseguiría mis 3 btc pero no lo veo


----------



## Seronoser (30 May 2021)

El resumen de cómo va el histórico anual.
El BTC sigue hundidísimo


----------



## Beborn (30 May 2021)

Me entró otra orden a $33,500

Tenia algunas más abajo pero no pudo ser.

Unos anunciando el fin del mundo y otros acumulando. Nos vemos en 2024.


----------



## gapema (30 May 2021)

La mempool de nuevo a puntisimo de limpiarse y el taproot en este ciclo parece que se confirma.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (30 May 2021)

Taproot en Bitcoin reduciría a menos de 1 satoshi las comisiones en la red Lightning


Darío Sneidermanis, desarrollador del monedero Muun, explica las posibilidades que otorga la activación de Taproot en Bitcoin.




www.criptonoticias.com






Adiós lira turca, adiós peso argentino... hola Satoshi.


"Pero ejke el bijcoin no eztá rezpaldao por nada, pero ejke loh tuilpsmeh ze van a zuicidar muxa gente".


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 May 2021)

Pues espérate que hay otro soft-fork molón en la lista de espera, BIP-118 aka sighash_anyprevout.
Más información aquí: BIP-118: SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUT and SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUTANYSCRIPT


----------



## gapema (30 May 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues espérate que hay otro soft-fork molón en la lista de espera, BIP-118 aka sighash_anyprevout.
> Más información aquí: BIP-118: SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUT and SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUTANYSCRIPT



Eggg que el bitcoin está desfasado gñeee

Tecnología de hace 10 años gñeee


----------



## Red Star (30 May 2021)

Bitcoin es el nuevo Bitcoin.


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2021)

Estoy viendo las 500 millas de Indianápolis. El lider lleva publicidad de BTC masiva en el coche.









Tal cual.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2021)

¿Se repetirá el mercado de 2013?


----------



## Red Star (30 May 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Se repetirá el mercado de 2013?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 672758



Como decían en Battlestar Galactica: _"Todo esto ya ha pasado antes, y volverá a pasar"_


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 May 2021)

El español ha quedao 2º
Los del equipo Bitcoin (Ed Carpenter) han quedao 5º y 8º
EDITO: Sólo Veekay, el que ha quedao 8º, lleva publi de BTC. Al parecer se han financiao poniendo un qrcode al que los aficionados le han enviado satoshis.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 May 2021)

Ha sido buena publicidad, pero imagina que hubiera ganao.


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Ha sido buena publicidad, pero imagina que hubiera ganao.



Vendrán más. El Betis también tiene publicidad del BTC, y en Alemania la he visto en los estadios.


----------



## ertitoagus (31 May 2021)

Parece que tenemos unos mineros tocapelotas a los que habrá que darles un tortazo en los morros por parte de los nodos tarde o temprano:

Marathon Digital Holdings Becomes the First North American Enterprise Miner to Produce Fully AML and OFAC Compliant Bitcoin

Son los únicos mineros que están marcando en contra de activar taproot. 

Este tipo de cosas que quieren meter de obedecer las leyes de un pais concreto son las que no se deberían admitir de ninguna de las manera en la red BTC.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 May 2021)

Bitcoin perdió la batalla contra la resistencia y cayó. Ahora nos forma una nueva figura: un triángulo simétrico.


BIT FACTORY : El chartismo clásico dice que es una figura con un 50% de probabilidad de ruptura alcista y 50% de ruptura bajista, sin embargo, al entrar en el triángulo desde un fuerte impulso bajista, las probabilidades bajistas son mayores. Los targets técnicos serían por encima de $50k...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## landlady (31 May 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Parece que tenemos unos mineros tocapelotas a los que habrá que darles un tortazo en los morros por parte de los nodos tarde o temprano:
> 
> Marathon Digital Holdings Becomes the First North American Enterprise Miner to Produce Fully AML and OFAC Compliant Bitcoin
> 
> ...



Están censurando transacciones:

Marathon Miners Have Started Censoring Bitcoin Transactions; Here's What That Means

¿Qué pueden hacer los nodos al respecto?


----------



## ertitoagus (31 May 2021)

landlady dijo:


> Están censurando transacciones:
> 
> Marathon Miners Have Started Censoring Bitcoin Transactions; Here's What That Means
> 
> ¿Qué pueden hacer los nodos al respecto?



Básicamente lo mismo que sucedió en 2017 cuando intentaron los mineros colar sus bloques de mayor tamaño. Se publicó una versión del soft para los nodos que rechazaba todo lo que los mineros intentaran colar por ahí. los mineros que estban intentando colar eso, no les quedó más remedio que bifurcarse en esa mierda olorosa llamada bitcoin cash. Si los de ahora continuan con sus mierdas usanas, pues acabarán esos mineros bifurcados en un mierdoso BITCOINGOVUSA (nombre inventado) que se lo comerán con patatas y no dejará de ser otra shitcoin más.


Esto es como cuidar una planta, de vez en cuando hay que podar alguna hoja podrida para que la planta crezca con más salud y fuerza.


----------



## Le Truhan (31 May 2021)

la cantidad de dinero que puedo meter en Cripto monedas es pequeña, estos días he visto que cuando hay una bajada, estar en Bitcoin es lo mejor, y puedes comprar más satoshis más baratos


----------



## DEREC (31 May 2021)

landlady dijo:


> Están censurando transacciones:
> 
> Marathon Miners Have Started Censoring Bitcoin Transactions; Here's What That Means
> 
> ¿Qué pueden hacer los nodos al respecto?



No hace falta hacer nada, esas transacciones las minarán otros mineros y a ellos les costará dinero no hacerlo. 

Luego si se quiere se les puede putear pero bien. Cualquier dirección bloqueada por ellos podría enviarles unos satoshis de regalo a su dirección con lo que no podrían minar ni sus propias transacciones. Ya en plan guerra total, si los mineros se ponen de acuerdo podrían dejar sus bloques huérfanos con lo que directamente toda su inversión en mineros iría a la basura directamente.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 May 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> No hace falta hacer nada, esas transacciones las minarán otros mineros y a ellos les costará dinero no hacerlo.
> 
> Luego si se quiere se les puede putear pero bien. Cualquier dirección bloqueada por ellos podría enviarles unos satoshis de regalo a su dirección con lo que no podrían minar ni sus propias transacciones. Ya en plan guerra total, si los mineros se ponen de acuerdo podrían dejar sus bloques huérfanos con lo que directamente toda su inversión en mineros iría a la basura directamente.



Exacto. De momento lo que están haciendo es feo pero legal (cumplen las reglas del consenso). Es una de las características de la red, cualquiera puede participar (no hace falta que nadie te de permiso) y es libre de construir los bloques con las transacciones que le de la gana

Tienen un 1% de la capacidad total de minado lo cual es algo insignificante. No van a subir mucho más, estos son 4 mineros haciéndole la pelota al gobierno usano (algo recibirán a cambio) y al resto de mineros que hay repartidos por todo el mundo no les interesa, no tienen ningún incentivo en ello, mas bien al contrario.

Y en el hipotético y remotamente probable escenario de que consiguieran un alto % de la capacidad de minado se podrían tomar medidas muy simples como por ejemplo rechazar sus bloques. Y con alto % me refiero a cifras cercanas al 50% y es que eso va a ser totalmente imposible que lo alcancen. 

De momento están haciendo un trabajo que ayuda a la red, aportando mas seguridad y procesando transacciones. En realidad los mas perjudicados son ellos mismos ya que están dejando de ganar dinero al no procesar las transacciones que pagan mas comisiones. Esas transacciones que ellos no quieran procesar ya las procesará otro minero.


----------



## cholesfer (31 May 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vendrán más. El Betis también tiene publicidad del BTC, y en Alemania la he visto en los estadios.



Y quien les paga esa publicidad?

Detrás de BTC no hay ninguna empresa que saque beneficio directo. No es Amazon o ACS aunque estos tengan sus accionistas, la entidad tiene beneficios y reinvierte parte en publicidad.


----------



## ertitoagus (31 May 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y quien les paga esa publicidad?
> 
> Detrás de BTC no hay ninguna empresa que saque beneficio directo. No es Amazon o ACS aunque estos tengan sus accionistas, la entidad tiene beneficios y reinvierte parte en publicidad.



Ha sido el propio "dueño" del coche ed carpenter el que ha decidido pornerlo así. Al parecer quiere impulsar los pagos a proveedores en BTC, así que es de suponer que tiene un capacillo de bitcoños en sus alforjas.....


----------



## Seronoser (31 May 2021)

India "desbanea" BTC  

Claro que ahora, no saldrá en las noticias...
Reserve Bank of India - Notifications


----------



## MIP (31 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> India "desbanea" BTC
> 
> Claro que ahora, no saldrá en las noticias...
> Reserve Bank of India - Notifications



Eso ya fue el año pasado, que anuló la medida un tribunal. 

Lo que dice esa circular es que algunos bancos indios siguen avisando a sus clientes de no operar con criptos en base a la normativa anulada, vamos que no se han coscao o no quieren coscarse. 

Y básicamente que no sigan haciéndolo.


----------



## Red Star (31 May 2021)

No se puede contener un tsunami. El que lo intente, perecerá.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 May 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> India "desbanea" BTC
> 
> Claro que ahora, no saldrá en las noticias...
> Reserve Bank of India - Notifications



Vaya puto cachondeo. Como los nigerianos.

El que saca el BOE sólo para enseñar es un parguela


----------



## Nailuj2000 (31 May 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (31 May 2021)




----------



## vpsn (1 Jun 2021)

TU DA MUN


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Jun 2021)

Bueno entonces que ?....esperamos o a muerte ?.....


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jun 2021)

Prosegur te guarda tus criptos...


Así es el búnker de alta seguridad para proteger criptomonedas de Prosegur


----------



## malibux (1 Jun 2021)

Una pregunta noob sobre la cotización de las criptos...¿quién o qué organismo o qué mecanismo rige y monitoriza la cotización de las criptos? 
Es decir, cualquier índice de bolsa tendrá unos servidores que recogen toda la info de operaciones y "oficializa" unas cotizaciones en directo de las acciones. 
Pero en el caso de las criptos, al ser algo más descentralizado, ¿qué sistema se usa? Es decir, coinmarketcap, por ejemplo, ¿cómo recoge toda la información de todas las operaciones con criptos?
No sé si me explico o no tiene sentido la pregunta. Gracias.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (1 Jun 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Una pregunta noob sobre la cotización de las criptos...¿quién o qué organismo o qué mecanismo rige y monitoriza la cotización de las criptos?
> Es decir, cualquier índice de bolsa tendrá unos servidores que recogen toda la info de operaciones y "oficializa" unas cotizaciones en directo de las acciones.
> Pero en el caso de las criptos, al ser algo más descentralizado, ¿qué sistema se usa? Es decir, coinmarketcap, por ejemplo, ¿cómo recoge toda la información de todas las operaciones con criptos?
> No sé si me explico o no tiene sentido la pregunta. Gracias.



Hasta donde yo se cada exchange tiene su precio que es el precio al que se ha cruzado la ultima operacion.
Despues CMC los agrega, supongo que ponderando la importancia de los exchanges.
No hay, que yo sepa, un precio "oficial".
En CMC puedes ver la lista de todos los mercados para una moneda con sus cotizaciones en cada uno.


----------



## HaCHa (1 Jun 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Una pregunta noob sobre la cotización de las criptos...¿quién o qué organismo o qué mecanismo rige y monitoriza la cotización de las criptos?



¡Festival del humor!

En fin, yo pa mí que cada vez que alguien pregunta por organismos y mecanismos en esto es porque en algún rincón de Internet hay un chino que lanza un dardo.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jun 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Una pregunta noob sobre la cotización de las criptos...¿quién o qué organismo o qué mecanismo rige y monitoriza la cotización de las criptos?
> Es decir, cualquier índice de bolsa tendrá unos servidores que recogen toda la info de operaciones y "oficializa" unas cotizaciones en directo de las acciones.
> Pero en el caso de las criptos, al ser algo más descentralizado, ¿qué sistema se usa? Es decir, coinmarketcap, por ejemplo, ¿cómo recoge toda la información de todas las operaciones con criptos?
> No sé si me explico o no tiene sentido la pregunta. Gracias.



Coinmarket es una empresa de Binance.
Por tanto sus precios, son los de Binance.


----------



## Roninn (1 Jun 2021)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se cada exchange tiene su precio que es el precio al que se ha cruzado la ultima operacion.
> Despues CMC los agrega, supongo que ponderando la importancia de los exchanges.
> No hay, que yo sepa, un precio "oficial".
> En CMC puedes ver la lista de todos los mercados para una moneda con sus cotizaciones en cada uno.











Bitcoin price today, BTC live marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Bitcoin price, BTC market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## fjsanchezgil (1 Jun 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Básicamente lo mismo que sucedió en 2017 cuando intentaron los mineros colar sus bloques de mayor tamaño. Se publicó una versión del soft para los nodos que rechazaba todo lo que los mineros intentaran colar por ahí. los mineros que estban intentando colar eso, no les quedó más remedio que bifurcarse en esa mierda olorosa llamada bitcoin cash. Si los de ahora continuan con sus mierdas usanas, pues acabarán esos mineros bifurcados en un mierdoso BITCOINGOVUSA (nombre inventado) que se lo comerán con patatas y no dejará de ser otra shitcoin más.
> 
> 
> Esto es como cuidar una planta, de vez en cuando hay que podar alguna hoja podrida para que la planta crezca con más salud y fuerza.



En esta ocasión no lo veo tan fácil. Un bloque de mas de 1 mb se puede identificar y rechazar, pero como identificas un bloque cuyo minero no ha querido incluir algunas transacciones?.

Lo pregunto con afán de conocer una respuesta que me tranquilice, no con actitud desafiante. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (1 Jun 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> No hace falta hacer nada, esas transacciones las minarán otros mineros y a ellos les costará dinero no hacerlo.
> 
> Luego si se quiere se les puede putear pero bien. Cualquier dirección bloqueada por ellos podría enviarles unos satoshis de regalo a su dirección con lo que no podrían minar ni sus propias transacciones. Ya en plan guerra total, si los mineros se ponen de acuerdo podrían dejar sus bloques huérfanos con lo que directamente toda su inversión en mineros iría a la basura directamente.



Vale, no había leído esto antes de escribir el anterior post.

Me gustaaaa

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Jun 2021)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> En esta ocasión no lo veo tan fácil. Un bloque de mas de 1 mb se puede identificar y rechazar, pero como identificas un bloque cuyo minero no ha querido incluir algunas transacciones?.
> 
> Lo pregunto con afán de conocer una respuesta que me tranquilice, no con actitud desafiante.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk




Que un minero no haya querido incluir algunas transacciones no es motivo para rechazarlo, las reglas dicen que el minero tiene libertad para incluir las transacciones que desee. Incluso puede no incluir ninguna y crear un bloque vacío. En ambos casos está colaborando a la seguridad de la red.


----------



## Divad (2 Jun 2021)

Un saludo a todos, me paso solo por los loles   









Cuando los maestros te dicen no vendas! Mejor hodl que ganarás más pasta.......para saber el nivel del maestro te tienes que fijar en el agujero

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...33296216729190410/SPOILER_ExR-XQbWEAAnGZD.png


----------



## vpsn (2 Jun 2021)

Divad dijo:


> Un saludo a todos, me paso solo por los loles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se te ve escocido, tu debes de ser unode los afortunados que no poseen bitcoin. Felicidades.


----------



## gapema (2 Jun 2021)

Hay que ser muy tonto para perder el tiempo haciendo y colgando un meme, riéndote de un tío que será muy jodidamente millonario gracias a bitcoin


----------



## Divad (2 Jun 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> se te ve escocido, tu debes de ser unode los afortunados que no poseen bitcoin. Felicidades.



Se podría decir que en 2017 era hinversor paleto porque aquí había mucho ejperto que cada día repetía to the moon como si le pagasen por ello... La verdad que el to the moon lo clavé entrando a ETH a $8 cuando aquí se reían por no meter la pasta en bitcoin (cualquiera con algo de matemáticas sabrá que por revalorización se gana más pasta con una mierda que valga poco o nada y se marque una buena fiesta...). el abuelo ese año se quedó clavado hasta finales de año, vaya ruina me hubiera dado seguir a los ejpertos bitcoñitos jajajjaa

En 2018 te das cuenta que nada sube hasta el infinito y más allá... por lo que comencé a formarme en AT. Aunque había caído la mitad, tuve un buen profit que he disfrutado... no se puede decir lo mismo de muchos que todavía viven en el foro y piensan dejar sus cryptos a sus nietos porque todavía no es el momento de vender....



gapema dijo:


> Hay que ser muy tonto para perder el tiempo haciendo y colgando un meme, riéndote de un tío que será muy jodidamente millonario gracias a bitcoin



Un saludo al club de los 13, se han quedado a nada de hacer $1M y no han vendido nada... aquí el millonario es el que hace profit... el que se queda mirando como sube y baja NO HA GANADO NADA.

Vengo por los loles y venís sacando espuma por la boca... se nota que no lleváis bien el hodl


----------



## vpsn (2 Jun 2021)

El boton de ignorar es fantastico, es como hacer desaparecer a alguien de la faz de la tierra


----------



## gapema (2 Jun 2021)

Divad dijo:


> Se podría decir que en 2017 era hinversor paleto porque aquí había mucho ejperto que cada día repetía to the moon como si le pagasen por ello... La verdad que el to the moon lo clavé entrando a ETH a $8 cuando aquí se reían por no meter la pasta en bitcoin (cualquiera con algo de matemáticas sabrá que por revalorización se gana más pasta con una mierda que valga poco o nada y se marque una buena fiesta...). el abuelo ese año se quedó clavado hasta finales de año, vaya ruina me hubiera dado seguir a los ejpertos bitcoñitos jajajjaa
> 
> En 2018 te das cuenta que nada sube hasta el infinito y más allá... por lo que comencé a formarme en AT. Aunque había caído la mitad, tuve un buen profit que he disfrutado... no se puede decir lo mismo de muchos que todavía viven en el foro y piensan dejar sus cryptos a sus nietos porque todavía no es el momento de vender....
> 
> ...




SI si yo estoy jodidisimo, los primeros satoshis que pillé en 2015 (por cierto tu cuenta es de 2010), en vez de hacer un x250 como hace un mes, están haciendo un x150. No paro de llorar.

Por cierto los que sabemos de qué va esto no pensamos vender nunca, el que compra para vender algo ganará, pero está haciendo el tonto. El que va a ser rico será el que no venda nunca.

Y mientras tu, pobre como una rata


----------



## TercioVascongado (2 Jun 2021)

Normalmente compro con la suite de Trezor via Banxa via transferencia de ING. Las dos últimas veces Banxa me ha echado para atrás las compras. Hoy me han dicho que no es su culpa, que es cosa del banco. En Coinbase no me ponen pegas.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Normalmente compro con la suite de Trezor via Banxa via transferencia de ING. Las dos últimas veces Banxa me ha echado para atrás las compras. Hoy me han dicho que no es su culpa, que es cosa del banco. En Coinbase no me ponen pegas.



BTC no pone trabas a su movimiento.

Lo puedes mandar a Venezuela, Nueva York, Nigeria en cuestión de minutos o segundos si usas LN.

No te limitan a la hora de traspasar una frontera, puedes llevar un trezor o un ledger o un simple paper wallet con millones en BTC

Ojalá mucha gente entienda que si no puedes mover tu dinero a dónde te apetezca, cuando lo desees, no es tu dinero.

Del mismo modo que un ente nacional pueda decidir cuando cerrarte una cuenta, anularte las tarjetas, bloquearte un pago, demuestra que no es tu dinero.

Cada vez que pago en un restaurante, supermercado, tienda en general uso efectivo, y así lo hago desde siempre, y muchos empresarios conscientes de la realidad me comentan que les parece incomprensible que la gente prefiera usar un pedazo de plástico que solo sirve para perder dinero en comisiones, a efectivo sobre el que posees el control.

Es una batalla perdida, pero admito que doy gracias desde que entendí BTC de que al menos quede esa pequeña ventana de cordura...quizá algún día la cordura se haga mainstream, pero tengo pocas esperanzas viendo lo que hay ahí fuera.

Un saludo


----------



## TercioVascongado (2 Jun 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> BTC no pone trabas a su movimiento.
> 
> Lo puedes mandar a Venezuela, Nueva York, Nigeria en cuestión de minutos o segundos si usas LN.
> 
> ...




Nadie quiere pagar comisiones y todos queremos pagar la menor cantidad posible de impuestos. La clave es cómo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Por cierto los que sabemos de qué va esto no pensamos vender nunca, el que compra para vender algo ganará, pero está haciendo el tonto. El que va a ser rico será el que no venda nunca.
> 
> Y mientras tu, pobre como una rata



Esto es como todo. Las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse. Otra cosa es si acabarán desterrando al FIAT a la historia o habrá convivencia, que es lo más probable a medio plazo.

Si conviven ambos sistemas, habrá momentos para todos los gustos. Que la vida da muchas vueltas.

Yo creo que no hay que ser un Nazi de las Criptomonedas. Si uno tiene 10 BTC y llegasen, por ejemplo, a 1 millón de €uros, hacienda aparte, creo que vender 3 o 4 BTC sería inteligente.

Es mi opinión. Si uno fuera a vivir 300 años ya se vería, pero como alomejor a uno le quedan 30 o 40 o 50, entonces mejor ser rico con el sistema dominante. Los BTC malamente te los vas a llevar al más allá.


----------



## uhnitas (2 Jun 2021)

Divad dijo:


> Se podría decir que en 2017 era hinversor paleto porque aquí había mucho ejperto que cada día repetía to the moon como si le pagasen por ello... La verdad que el to the moon lo clavé entrando a ETH a $8 cuando aquí se reían por no meter la pasta en bitcoin (cualquiera con algo de matemáticas sabrá que por revalorización se gana más pasta con una mierda que valga poco o nada y se marque una buena fiesta...). el abuelo ese año se quedó clavado hasta finales de año, vaya ruina me hubiera dado seguir a los ejpertos bitcoñitos jajajjaa
> 
> En 2018 te das cuenta que nada sube hasta el infinito y más allá... por lo que comencé a formarme en AT. Aunque había caído la mitad, tuve un buen profit que he disfrutado... no se puede decir lo mismo de muchos que todavía viven en el foro y piensan dejar sus cryptos a sus nietos porque todavía no es el momento de vender....
> 
> ...



Yo lo mantengo y tengo a la segunda generación muy arreglada. El funcionamiento, para mi tipo de uso, es impecable de momento.


----------



## _______ (2 Jun 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto es como todo. Las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse. Otra cosa es si acabarán desterrando al FIAT a la historia o habrá convivencia, que es lo más probable a medio plazo.
> 
> Si conviven ambos sistemas, habrá momentos para todos los gustos. Que la vida da muchas vueltas.
> 
> ...



ten en cuenta que los impuestos pagados los van a usar para tratar de esclavizarte


----------



## Divad (2 Jun 2021)

gapema dijo:


> SI si yo estoy jodidisimo, los primeros satoshis que pillé en 2015 (por cierto tu cuenta es de 2010), en vez de hacer un x250 como hace un mes, están haciendo un x150. No paro de llorar.
> 
> Por cierto los que sabemos de qué va esto no pensamos vender nunca, el que compra para vender algo ganará, pero está haciendo el tonto. *El que va a ser rico será el que no venda nunca.*
> 
> Y mientras tu, pobre como una rata



Y tan jodido, te estás atragantando con el mojón del 54% desde ATH y mucho fardar del x356435656 pero lo dicho, SI NO VENDES NO HAS GANADO NADA. De aquí van a salir muchos memes   




uhnitas dijo:


> Yo lo mantengo y tengo a la segunda generación muy arreglada. El funcionamiento, para mi tipo de uso, es impecable *de momento*.



Todo correcto hasta que te acuerdas de que estás a merced de lo que haga el amo con el mercado.

Una clase rápida de AT.







Ya nos digo que ocurre cuando se cruza la MA de 21 con la de 200 (reventada anal)


----------



## uhnitas (2 Jun 2021)

Divad dijo:


> Y tan jodido, te estás atragantando con el mojón del 54% desde ATH y mucho fardar del x356435656 pero lo dicho, SI NO VENDES NO HAS GANADO NADA. De aquí van a salir muchos memes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy en tu rollo.


----------



## Pirro (2 Jun 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> No estoy en tu rollo.



Ni tú ni nadie. Es como ese loco que puedes ver en la calle hablando solo al que nadie le presta atención.


----------



## orbeo (2 Jun 2021)

Divad dijo:


> Un saludo a todos, me paso solo por los loles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todavía hay rave en el discord??


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> ten en cuenta que los impuestos pagados los van a usar para tratar de esclavizarte



Pues los pago.

Siempre tendría el resto de mis BTC guardaditos.

Y por cierto, no tienes porque tener la residencia en España. Hay muchos paises criptofriendly.


----------



## _______ (2 Jun 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues los pago.
> 
> Siempre tendría el resto de mis BTC guardaditos.
> 
> Y por cierto, no tienes porque tener la residencia en España. Hay muchos paises criptofriendly.



eso si pero hay que irse, ya sabes que han sacado ley de inspecciones por sorpresa, te viene la inspeccion de hacienda se lleva tu ordenador entra en tu cuenta ledger live o lo que sea y ve ahi lo que tienes... VIVIS EN UN PUTO INFIERNO y ademas LOS ROBOIMPUESTOS se usan para enseñar a tus hijos que si se cortan la polla son mujeres chiringuitos de genero etc... Y ESOS DOS IDIOTAS DE ARRIBA diciendo que no va con ellos. Se puede ser mas tonto? Te aseguro que no


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> eso si pero hay que irse, ya sabes que han sacado ley de inspecciones por sorpresa, te viene la inspeccion de hacienda se lleva tu ordenador entra en tu cuenta ledger live o lo que sea y ve ahi lo que tienes... VIVIS EN UN PUTO INFIERNO y ademas LOS ROBOIMPUESTOS se usan para enseñar a tus hijos que si se cortan la polla son mujeres chiringuitos de genero etc... Y ESOS DOS IDIOTAS DE ARRIBA diciendo que no va con ellos. Se puede ser mas tonto? Te aseguro que no



Yo no vivo en España, asi que "vivis" está mal conjugado.


----------



## _______ (2 Jun 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo no vivo en España, asi que "vivis" está mal conjugado.



bueno pues mejor para ti si vives en un pis cryptofriendly hoy en dia, aunque la mierda es mas o menos la misma en europa, pero claor si es cryptofriendly ya estas mucho mejor


----------



## DEREC (2 Jun 2021)

El trunfadoh del "chalet" prefabricado.


----------



## gapema (2 Jun 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto es como todo. Las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse. Otra cosa es si acabarán desterrando al FIAT a la historia o habrá convivencia, que es lo más probable a medio plazo.
> 
> Si conviven ambos sistemas, habrá momentos para todos los gustos. Que la vida da muchas vueltas.
> 
> ...



Si tienes 10 btc y el btc llega a un millón de €, no te hace falta vender nada.

vas a la sucursal de cualquier banco, y por cada btc te dan 4 hipotecas, por las que pagas 500€ al mes y alquilas por 1000€ a retrasados como el divad.

Esta será solo una manera de las miles que habrá con las que puedes vivir de puta madre quemando fiat mientras mantienes el control de tus btc. Pero para llegar a eso tienes que hacer las cosas bien ahora, no malvender.


----------



## Polonia Viva (2 Jun 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Si tienes 10 btc y el btc llega a un millón de €, no te hace falta vender nada.
> 
> vas a la sucursal de cualquier banco, y por cada btc te dan 4 hipotecas, por las que pagas 500€ al mes y alquilas por 1000€ a retrasados como el divad.
> 
> Esta será solo una manera de las miles que habrá con las que puedes vivir de puta madre quemando fiat mientras mantienes el control de tus btc. Pero para llegar a eso tienes que hacer las cosas bien ahora, no malvender.



De hecho la gente con pasta de verdad es precisamente así como vive. Piden prestado contra su patrimonio, un patrimonio que se revaloriza y una deuda que cada vez vale menos gracias a la inflación. Y gracias a eso, al lustro o la década piden otro préstamo para refinanciar el primero y seguir viviendo, y así sucesivamente. Por eso no les importa que se suba el IRPF o el impuesto a las ganancias patrimoniales: ni venden ni tienen rentas del trabajo. Como bonus, apoyan que se suban estos impuestos y así quedan como unos solidarios campechanos


----------



## Porestar (2 Jun 2021)

Parece que rompe para arriba, y no he aprovechado las rebajas.


----------



## Beborn (2 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> te viene la inspeccion de hacienda se lleva tu ordenador entra en tu cuenta ledger live o lo que sea y ve ahi lo que tienes...



Ehmmm... eso no funciona asi...


----------



## _______ (2 Jun 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Ehmmm... eso no funciona asi...



ahora pueden hacer inspecciones sorpresa


----------



## Beborn (2 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> ahora pueden hacer inspecciones sorpresa



Vale pero aunque te encontraran tu trezor (que para empezar no lo vas a tener a la vista encima de la mesa del comedor) no tienes que darles acceso ni te pueden obligar a ello. Si quieren que se lo lleven a ver si lo hackean. Tiene un PIN y ademas, una passphrase que genera wallets vacios con cada palabra que te inventes.

Mire agente, mi passphrase es COMEME LA POLLA y entran a un wallet que esta vacio, ven que no hay nada, y ya esta.


----------



## Divad (2 Jun 2021)

El abuelo no puede con los $38k, la rata judía no quiere meterle pasta a las cryptos y os van a follar el ano jajajaja



orbeo dijo:


> Todavía hay rave en el discord??



La rave sigue de fiesta desde el primer día, incluso gracias al canal dio a luz DEXTools.io aplicación esencial para que no te roben los putos chinos y demás fauna en uniswap, pancake,... el tuit es viejo y no habían añadido todavía pancake, queda por ver que números sacarían ahora  Han estado hace nada en Dubai y en nada se van a Miami... con eso te lo digo todo  

Por si quieres pasarte por la rave








Join the Criptolandia Discord Server!


Check out the Criptolandia community on Discord - hang out with 663 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Otro día perfecto las cryptos muertas y amc volando, que siga todo en el mega guano que necesito coleccionar unos btc regalados y varios miles de BnB a precio de shitcoin.


----------



## vpsn (3 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Otro día perfecto las cryptos muertas y amc volando, que siga todo en el mega guano que necesito coleccionar unos btc regalados y varios miles de BnB a precio de shitcoin.



Regalados a 38000 dolares


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jun 2021)

Google levanta el veto a los anuncios cripto...tras 3 años

El bitcoin y las 'altcoins' cogen carrerilla: Google levanta el veto a los criptobrókers

Ya hemos visto lo que le ha afectado al BTC el veto de google 

Google anuncia veto en 2018-------> BTC 8.200 $
Google quita veto en 2021----------> BTC 38.800 $


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Regalados a 38000 dolares




Otro día mas como hoy para amc y podre comprar 10 solo con lo que me haga hoy, así que para mi si son regalados compañero, lets gooo


----------



## Santogrial (3 Jun 2021)

Como veis estos días , si no rompemos los 40mcon fuerza nos iremos para abajo .


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Jun 2021)

Santogrial dijo:


> Como veis estos días , si no rompemos los 40mcon fuerza nos iremos para abajo .



El precio nos la suda, ahora el *tema *es Taproot.


----------



## The Grasshopper (4 Jun 2021)

Cotilleo fresco, quizás irrelevante leído así porque no puedo dar más detalles, pero estoy asesorando al equipo de trabajo en un proyecto del mayor banco de España y el jefe de este proyecto acaba de decir textualmente, "imaginad que por ejemplo, Amazon, comienza a aceptar Bitcoins". No puedo decir más pero os prometo que se me ha erizado el vello al oírle.


----------



## circodelia2 (4 Jun 2021)

Pues que se marcaria otro elon musk para especular y una vez recogida ganancias daria un portazo para volverlo a hundir.
.....


----------



## Josar (4 Jun 2021)




----------



## uhnitas (4 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Cotilleo fresco, quizás irrelevante leído así porque no puedo dar más detalles, pero estoy asesorando al equipo de trabajo en un proyecto del mayor banco de España y el jefe de este proyecto acaba de decir textualmente, "imaginad que por ejemplo, Amazon, comienza a aceptar Bitcoins". No puedo decir más pero os prometo que se me ha erizado el vello al oírle.



Pues ya me puede ir comprando el dominio Amazon.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (4 Jun 2021)

Buena voz para cantar blues.


----------



## Beborn (4 Jun 2021)

Thread:


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Jun 2021)

Mi sensación a día de hoy viendo gráficas y leyendo por aquí y por allá es que llegaremos a 41000 dólares y luego bajada bestial.Hablo de éste mes,claro


----------



## _______ (5 Jun 2021)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Mi sensación a día de hoy viendo gráficas y leyendo por aquí y por allá es que llegaremos a 41000 dólares y luego bajada bestial.Hablo de éste mes,claro



pues tu me diras de donde sacas la sensacion porque esta haciendo minimos cada vez mas bajos direccion a romper el triangulo hacia arriba


----------



## Rajoy (5 Jun 2021)

nemesis272727 dijo:


> El puto pimp promocionando HOG hace un par de semanas cuando estaba en 70$ ahora esta en 20$, menudos elementos corren por este foro.



Y no es la única mierda que promociona.
Este es el hilo del bitcoin y el simple hecho de venir a vender shitcoins está fuera de lugar.
Y debería dar una idea a todo aquel que tenga dos dedos de frente, de que se trata de un charlatán.
El ignore es mano de santo !


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> pues tu me diras de donde sacas la sensacion porque esta haciendo minimos cada vez mas bajos direccion a romper el triangulo hacia arriba



No tengas miedo a las caídas por muy grandes que sean,aunque tarde meses volverá a superar sus máximos, siempre lo hace.
Que haya una hostia brutal ahora no significa nada.


----------



## Beborn (6 Jun 2021)

Bitcoin moneda de curso legal junto al dólar en El Salvador.
Y van a incorporar bitcoins a su reserva nacional.


----------



## yoshi (6 Jun 2021)

nemesis272727 dijo:


> El puto pimp promocionando HOG hace un par de semanas cuando estaba en 70$ ahora esta en 20$, menudos elementos corren por este foro.



ninguna de las shitcoin que ha recomendado ha servido....


----------



## Divad (6 Jun 2021)

To the moon, ha llegado El Salvador país cuyo PIB está top por la cola, donde regalan casas para vivir..... jajajajja justo después mojón en toda la cara y lo que queda jajajaja

Cómo van esos anos?


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Jun 2021)

Empieza por El Salvador... Pero... ¿Ahora dónde están los del China FUD? 

Que ban a proivir el bitcoin!!!!! Vende Paco Vende!!!! 

¿Y los tontitos de Felon Musk? 
Vende shitcoinero vende!!!! 
Los tulipanes!!!!! 

¿Y los trolls que dicen que van a prohibir internet? 

Ejjjjjke sin interné no ai Bitcoinssssss. Ejjjjjke os ban a censurar y adiós tulipanes que ha subido eso mucho y ejjjj más peligroso que las puntocom!!!! Vende Paco vende!!!! 

Pero mientras... Yo ejjjjke me ejjjtoi aciendo rico con mi shitcoin random... Ya e ganao 200€. Soi más listo que los bitcoiners jakajakajajajaka.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Jun 2021)

No le falta razón. No le sobra razón... 



Dedica menos tiempo a preocuparte por el precio de #Bitcoin y más tiempo a establecer conexiones de por vida con personas de ideas afines.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Jun 2021)

El shitcoinero medio... Entrando al hilo de Bitcoin. 
Saliendo del hilo de Bitcoin.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jun 2021)

Si si el Salvador, no habeis visto las series que salen ultimamente ?

Ahora en unos meses quitan a este que ha dicho esto de que aceptaran bitcoin, ponen a otro que dice lo contrario por que los Usa le mandan que lo quite y que ademas persiga a todo el que tenga bitcoin y una vez pase esto pues como con el Elon todos corriendo nuevamente a la cueva sin asomar la cabeza mientras el temporal escampe......

Que sale Elon diciendo que acepta bitcoin todo fiesta, ya esta, es el final, bitcoin nuevo patron mundial............

Que Elon dice que ya no lo quiere todos corriendo a la cueva.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Jun 2021)

"Para Alberto Sánchez, director del programa de Blockchain del Instituto de Estudios Bursátiles (IEB), el valor del bitcoin —unos 600.000 millones de euros— descuenta que va a ser un activo monetario refugio, pero una gran parte de su precio corresponde a expectativas. Y las ilusiones no siempre se cumplen. “Si hubiera seguridad sobre su rol cada bitcoin valdría 300.000 dólares y no los 40.000 de ahora."

Cuando haya seguridad, ya sabéis a que ateneros.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No le falta razón. No le sobra razón...
> 
> 
> 
> Dedica menos tiempo a preocuparte por el precio de #Bitcoin y más tiempo a establecer conexiones de por vida con personas de ideas afines.



Buena suerte


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## Red Star (6 Jun 2021)

Pedazo de video.


----------



## Beborn (6 Jun 2021)

La mempool esta extremedamente vacia.

Algunos blocks se estan minando con muy pocas transacciones.

He colado 2 transacciones a lo largo de esta mañana a 1sat/vB sin problema. Confirmadas en menos de 10 minutos ambas.

Aprovechad si lo necesatais.












The Mempool Open Source Project™


Our self-hosted mempool explorer for the Bitcoin community.




mempool.space


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Pedazo de video.



Este tío tiene buenos vídeos en general. Los de IA y redes neuronales son para echarle un ojo a todos.
Si no fuera un muerto en vida y fuese una rubia argentina, tendría millones de seguidores.

Buen aporte.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Jun 2021)

Ethereum


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Jun 2021)

Es necesario un poco de "maximalismo tóxico" porque veo en este subforo y en algunos hilos mezclar Bitcoin con cualquier shitcoin random.



No se está yendo hacia las "cristos". Es Bitcoin. Solo Bitcoin. Es la única opción.



Estas personas no están alineadas con nosotros. En realidad, no quieren ayudar a la humanidad. Quieren sacar tanto valor de sus shitcoins como puedan, mientras puedan, alterando sutilmente noticias como esta. Es desagradable.


----------



## Registrador (6 Jun 2021)

Si el bitcoin acaba siendo moneda de curso legal en el Salvador, como afectaria eso a la tributación en España?


----------



## dcisneros (6 Jun 2021)

Me la suda El Salvador. No tengo ningún trato con este país bananero.


----------



## Beborn (6 Jun 2021)

No capital tax.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2021)

Los países van a empezar a ponerse nerviosos...como lo de El Salvador salga adelante.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Si el bitcoin acaba siendo moneda de curso legal en el Salvador, como afectaria eso a la tributación en España?



¿Qué tributación en España?
Si eres residente fiscal en El Salvador, no tributas nada en España.
Si eres residente fiscal en España, vas a pagar igual que como hacías ahora


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2021)

El Salvador va a conseguir:

a) Desdolarizarse
b) Atraer fiscalmente a miles de empresas y de personas, que no pagarán por BTC pero sí por otros impuestos.
c) Ganarse muchos enemigos, sobre todo a USA. No descartemos que pase algo raro en este país en los próximos meses, bien con el país en general, o con este Presidente en particular.
d) Otros países van a empezar a ponerse tan nerviosos, que lo mismo tienen que dar el paso.
Y ocurrirá, sin duda.
e) Por supuesto el resto de países les declararán Paraíso Fiscal y seguro que España anula el Convenio de Doble Imposición con el país centroamericano.

El Salvador tiene un PIB de 24.000.000.000 de euros. Por tanto a poco que unos cuantos cambien su residencia fiscal a El Salvador, este país va a crecer exponencialmente. Su deuda, por cierto, es del 70% del PIB.

Por otro lado, recordemos que el Fondo Soberano Ruso, hace unos días, comentó que mandan a tomar por culo las reservas en dólares.
Que no van a mantener más dólares, y que a cambio, comprará más oro, y algo de euros.
Y justo Biden le pide una entrevista a Putin en Suiza...

El mundo está cambiando y no solo por el COVID.
Coged posiciones y a aguantar la oleada de FUD que se viene.


----------



## CBDC (6 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 678586
> 
> 
> Ethereum



Aunque en la de Bitcoin reinaba la seriedad, ha tenido episodios lamentables como éste


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Jun 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Aunque en la de Bitcoin reinaba la seriedad, ha tenido episodios lamentables como éste



Max Keiser es un meme de sí mismo y a veces la verdad es que da vergüenza ajena.

Me he reído con las comparaciones con Carlos Matos.
Pero no hay que olvidar que Max Keiser es uno más en Bitcoin.
Vitalik para Ethereum sin embargo...

Edit: al menos respeta a los plebs, no como en su día el crecidito de Chamath. 
Lo mismo se pone en duda de Bukele. 
Que nadie juegue con los plebs.


----------



## CBDC (6 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Salvador va a conseguir:
> 
> a) Desdolarizarse
> b) Atraer fiscalmente a miles de empresas y de personas, que no pagarán por BTC pero sí por otros impuestos.
> ...



Lo de la desdolarización es interesante, los países ya no se fían de la FED, que tiene la impresora echando humo.
EEUU está acostumbrado a repartir la inflación del dolar en todo el mundo, y si más países siguen desdolarizandose, puede que se tengan que comer no solo la inflación actual, sino la de años anteriores.
Quizá veamos el fin del dólar como divisa mundial, y los estados quieran buscar un sustituto, ya sea oro, BTC o cualquier otro. Y ninguno querrá ser el último en entrar y quedarse sin ese sustituto.


----------



## aventurero artritico (6 Jun 2021)

pobre btc estará muerto semanas.


----------



## Polonia Viva (6 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Max Keiser es un meme de sí mismo y a veces la verdad es que da vergüenza ajena.



Pensaba que solo yo tenía esta opinión. Y mira que el tío tiene alguna entrevista brillante, pero lo del viernes en la convención de Bitcoin gritando "we're not selling" y "fuck Elon" como un vulgar hooligan me dio auténtica vergüenza. Lo vi algo más propio de una convención de Doge.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Jun 2021)

Hay muchas razones por las que esto es importante. 1 / en los EE. UU., #Bitcoin es tratado por el IRS como una propiedad, lo que significa que cada vez que intenta gastarlo es un evento imponible. Si $ BTC ahora es una moneda, se puede gastar de manera no imponible al igual que los euros o las libras esterlinas.

Si el IRS necesita tratar el bitcoin salvadoreño como una moneda, hace que el bitcoin sea mucho más viable como medio de intercambio. 2 / debido a que los bancos salvadoreños deberán permitir que los ciudadanos depositen y retiren bitcoins, $ BTC se integra mucho más profundamente en el sistema bancario global.

Otro aspecto clave de esto de @CaitlinLong_: Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal hace que sea mucho más fácil para las corporaciones y otras instituciones mantenerlo en sus balances, porque las reglas de contabilidad GAAP para las monedas son mucho más simples que las que existen actualmente para $ BTC.

Hoy, $ USD es la moneda oficial de El Salvador. Por eso explícitamente están haciendo este movimiento. Las medidas de @federalreserve para aumentar masivamente la cantidad de $ USD tienen efectos inflacionarios y perjudiciales en países como SLV que usan dólares como moneda de curso legal o se fijan a los $ USD.

En otras palabras, El Salvador no está convirtiendo el #bitcoin en moneda de curso legal en un intento de estar a la moda. Este es un intento de proteger a los salvadoreños de la política inflacionaria de Estados Unidos. Varios otros países podrían seguir el ejemplo de SLV. Las naciones caribeñas serían de particular importancia.


----------



## jm666 (6 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Hay muchas razones por las que esto es importante. 1 / en los EE. UU., #Bitcoin es tratado por el IRS como una propiedad, lo que significa que cada vez que intenta gastarlo es un evento imponible. Si $ BTC ahora es una moneda, se puede gastar de manera no imponible al igual que los euros o las libras esterlinas.
> 
> Si el IRS necesita tratar el bitcoin salvadoreño como una moneda, hace que el bitcoin sea mucho más viable como medio de intercambio. 2 / debido a que los bancos salvadoreños deberán permitir que los ciudadanos depositen y retiren bitcoins, $ BTC se integra mucho más profundamente en el sistema bancario global.
> 
> ...



joder, lo primero que pensé es en la inflación de El Slavador y pensé que aún con la volatilidad de BTC saldrían ganando, pero después de ver que el año pasado solo fue el 0.4% me han entrado un montón de dudas, quero decir no creo que les sirva para comprar el pan cada día pero mas como para atraer capital de otros lugares.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2021)

Cuidadín que empiezan a animarse otros.


----------



## vpsn (7 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> joder, lo primero que pensé es en la inflación de El Slavador y pensé que aún con la volatilidad de BTC saldrían ganando, pero después de ver que el año pasado solo fue el 0.4% me han entrado un montón de dudas, quero decir no creo que les sirva para comprar el pan cada día pero mas como para atraer capital de otros lugares.



Entra en El salvador con una visa BTC y al dia siguiente tienes en casa un simpatico salvadorenho pidiendote amablemente las claves mientras te corta un brazo con una sierra electrica. Me imagino la escena:

- "RUUUUUUUUMMMMMM" (sonido sierra electrica) Dime las claves hijo de puta!
- bottleeeee Ipaaaaaadddd TABLLEEEE EE ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGG
- NO TE OIOGO HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAAAA JAJAJAJAJAJA "RRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMM"
- BOTTTTTT TAAAAAAAAAAARARARARARRRRRRGGGG


----------



## Edu.R (7 Jun 2021)

¡Viva Honduras!


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Entra en El salvador con una visa BTC y al dia siguiente tienes en casa un simpatico salvadorenho pidiendote amablemente las claves mientras te corta un brazo con una sierra electrica. Me imagino la escena:
> 
> - "RUUUUUUUUMMMMMM" (sonido sierra electrica) Dime las claves hijo de puta!
> - bottleeeee Ipaaaaaadddd TABLLEEEE EE ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGG
> ...



Yo si tuviera 1000 BTC y necesitara legalizar digamos...un 50%, sin duda me abriría una residencia fiscal en ese país, sin ni siquiera viajar.
En estos países es fácil hacerlo a distancia. 
Pagaría las tasas, impuestos revolucionarios y todo lo que quisieran imponerme para no cobrarme por los BTC al hacerlos líquidos.
Y ya tendrías 500 BTC hechos cash legal, y además en dólares para gastar/invertir donde te saliera del nardo.

Obviamente este tema no es para el que tenga 10 btc, (al menos hoy, pero veremos mañana)...en ese caso ni le interesa hacerlos legales, ni hacer saber a terceros que los tiene.


----------



## Al-paquia (7 Jun 2021)

El Salvador tiene tradición de atraer a occidentales rojos, no me fio un pelo de ellos, huele a masonada.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Jun 2021)

Esto ya lo veo improbable a corto plazo, pero aquí lo dejo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Jun 2021)

Parece que el próximo pais va a ser Paraguay.


----------



## barborico (7 Jun 2021)

Esto es offtopic pero no puedo resistir a compartirlo:



> Si voy a ser honesto contigo, en mi propia humilde opinión sin ser sentimental, por supuesto, sin ofender a nadie que piense de manera diferente desde mi propio punto de vista, pero también al mirar este asunto en una perspectiva distintiva, me gustaría decir que no tengo nada que decir.



Es la versión progre de "sin comentarios"


----------



## _______ (7 Jun 2021)

el zanahorio picha corta empieza a ponerse nervioso

Original@realAvokäsiAnssi™️⚡Whistleblower en Twitter: "JUST IN - Trump: "Bitcoin seems like a scam, competing against the dollar. I don't like it." ⁦@disclosetv⁩ https://t.co/Kz4rOFU8LH" / Twitter


----------



## The Grasshopper (7 Jun 2021)

Lo he puesto en el hilo de VET pero lo traigo aquí por sus implicaciones. Los chinos acaban de publicar su roadmao del blockchain que no necesariamente de bitcoin y que me perdonen los puristas del hilo, pero creo que explica el FUD chino de estas semanas 









Chinese government agency issues blockchain development roadmap


China’s Office of the Central Cyberspace Affairs Commission and the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology have published a roadmap with guidelines to accelerate blockchain adoption in the country.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## Beborn (7 Jun 2021)

Quizas no lo estoy entendiendo bien, pero en mi opinion, que otros paises (y mas si es China) esten creando su propia blockchain oficializa lo que todos pensamos: que bitcoin sera la blockchain y moneda "libre" y que los estados van a tener su "version", parecida pero controlada por ellos.

Creo que esto es mas bullish de lo que parezca a primera vista. A todos los efectos es como el simil de "tener el dinero en bancolchon" (esto seria Bitcoin) o tenerlo en la blockchain del banco del pais de turno.

Eso si ellos haran todo lo posible porque tu dinero este en su blockchain, y no en tu banco personal (bitcoin).


----------



## The Grasshopper (7 Jun 2021)

Yo por si acaso llevaré de las dos


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Jun 2021)

¿No va a haber ni un rebote del gato muerto o qué?

Era mi leit motiv para entrar en todo ésto y ahora me estoy comiendo el desplome con papas fritas.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿No va a haber ni un rebote del gato muerto o qué?
> 
> Era mi leit motiv para entrar en todo ésto y ahora me estoy comiendo el desplome con papas fritas.







Este hilo te viene demasiado grande, vuélvete a la guarrería y deja esto para los mayores.


----------



## Red Star (7 Jun 2021)

Ya la están liando otra vez. Caidíta de lunes in de naigt.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya la están liando otra vez. Caidíta de lunes in de naigt.



Es el FUD. Va a ser muy fuerte en las próximas semanas.
Lo de El Salvador no puede permitirse. Un país con el dólar como moneda, diciendo que le den por culo al dolar.
No, no y no. Y con la inflación que está por llegar.
Hasta Trump ha salido hoy a decir que BTC son tulipanes.

Noticias sobre el FBI que sortea bitcoins, que incauta bitcoins...mucho bla bla bla.
Mañana hackearán Binance o Kraken y dirán que es todo una estafa. Y que "ya lo decía yo".
(Recordatorio: Not your keys, not your Bitcoin)

Pero...todos sabemos que la adopción de BTC es inevitable.
Da igual lo que hagan.
No pueden detenerlo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya la están liando otra vez. Caidíta de lunes in de naigt.







FUD y más FUD, hace unas semanas empezó con el payaso de Musk, luego las fakenews de Reuters sobre la enésima prohibición del BTC en China, hoy han sacado al mamarracho del Trampas para tratar de achicar la euforia de lo de El Salvador... y lo que nos queda por ver.

Lo del mamarracho del pelo naranja es que ha sido muy muy descarado teniendo en cuenta que buena parte de sus (hasta ahora) seguidores seguro que tienen BTC.




Como dice Kaiser parece que el BTC esté diseñado para atraer ataques.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Jun 2021)

El FUD de China es para vosotros, Shitcoiners.

Venís aquí con supuesta buena fe a enseñar vuestros avances.
Pero este no es vuestro hilo.

Tenéis todo el foro para hablar de vuestra shitcoin.

Venís aquí a hacer el subnormal como aquel que se reía en el subforo.
Está bien, tenéis la libertad.

Pero venir a un hilo de tantos volúmenes a hacer el gilipollas, os retrata.

Ensuciar este hilo es absurdo, como vuestra existencia.

Cread vuestro mierda de hilo.
Llenadlo de subidas, bajadas, ICOS y demás basura.
Alguno se dará cuenta de vuestra estafa.

Pero aquí sois poco más que MIERDA.

Luego debatiremos de hiperinflación, del dólar, de oro y de vuestras mierdas.

Pero es que tanto pompero o subnormal, ya no cabe.

Volveré una y otra vez a pegar el porqué pasar de vosotros.
NO APORTÁIS NADA.

Así que como el subnormal aquel de las shitcoins. Seguid en vuestras mierdas.
Aquí ya sabemos vuestro discurso.

No sois los primeros, ni los únicos en el lefazo y papelera.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

Señores, Bitcoin en este momento desplomandose de forma salvaje.

El FBI ha recuperado los bitcoins del rescate que pagaron por el alueducto, bonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ni son anonimos, ni irrasteables ni nada de nada, bonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Trump ademas dice que bitcoin es un scam bonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Ahora es normal que salgan todos los defensores del ponzi bitcoin a intentar salvar su bitcoin, bitcoineros con el culo en llamas hablando de lo maravilloso que es el bitcoin y lo malos que son los gobiernos que dan estas noticias.

Señores bitcoineros con el culo en llamas no se preocupen, recuerden este post para el futuro, si bitcoin sobrevive a esta carniceria en la siguiente burbuja y en caso de que seguir vivo me tendreis entre vosotros ya con varios bitcoins en mi poder intentando que todo el mundo compre para que el ponzi suba y poder vender mis futuros bitcoins a precio salvaje a algun retrasado que entre a comprarlos fruto de la avaricia y la especulacion.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Señores, Bitcoin en este momento desplomandose de forma salvaje.
> 
> El FBI ha recuperado los bitcoins del rescate que pagaron por el alueducto, bonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ni son anonimos, ni irrasteables ni nada de nada, bonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> ...



Puedes explicar cómo los ha recuperado. Han logrado descifrar el algoritmo de cifrado?? Porque si es así corre mañana a retirar todo el dinero de tu banco porque es el mismo que se usa en el banco y en tantísimas otras aplicaciones del día a día. Seria algo así como el fin de la humanidad, quiebras en cadena


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Puedes explicar cómo los ha recuperado. Han logrado descifrar el algoritmo de cifrado?? Porque si es así corre mañana a retirar todo el dinero de tu banco porque es el mismo que se usa en el banco y en tantísimas otras aplicaciones del día a día. Seria algo así como el fin de la humanidad, quiebras en cadena



No se como lo han hecho pero sale ya en muchas noticias y se felicitan de ello, dicen que ha sido un exito del FBI.

En realidad no creo que sea tan complicado teniendo informaticos expertos, seguramente sea mucho mas facil de lo que nos han hecho creer asta ahora.

Lo que pasa que una mentira dicha muchas veces se convierte en una realidad, te dicen 1000 veces que bitcoin es irrasteable y como tampoco es que te interese el asunto no investigas y acabas pensando que es irrasteable de verdad.

Pero ya me habian avisado desde hace mucho tiempo que eso era una puta falacia y que todos los años habia en estados unidos subastas de bitcoins que les quitaban a mafiosos, gente del narcotrafico, etc...........


----------



## Digamelon (8 Jun 2021)

Vivo en el puto día de la marmota.

Lo del FBI requisando BTCs ya lo he vivido antes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Vivo en el puto día de la marmota.
> 
> Lo del FBI requisando BTCs ya lo he vivido antes.




En tu dia de la marmota hay algun momento en el que te ves comprando bitcoins a centimos ??? yo si lo he vivido, justo despues del desplome total, seran centimos tirados a la basura pero habra que comprar por si acaso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

Lo de El Salvador adoptando bitcoin o diciendo que la iban a adoptar era el puto cisne negro del bitcoin y aqui lo vendian como un puto exito.

Vended ahora que podeis que mañana igual ya no valen nada los tulipanes.


----------



## Pleyadianos (8 Jun 2021)

bajando de 33.000 en unas horas


----------



## Pleyadianos (8 Jun 2021)

me cago en el puto elon musk de mierda


----------



## Pleyadianos (8 Jun 2021)

32.811,17


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Jun 2021)

opiniones


----------



## barborico (8 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> opiniones


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Vivo en el puto día de la marmota.
> 
> Lo del FBI requisando BTCs ya lo he vivido antes.



Efectivamente.
Esa es la clave.
Lo del FBI, lo de Musk, lo de China baneando el BTC, lo de India o Nigeria "prohibiendo" el BTC...todo esto ya lo hemos visto mil veces.

Lo de que un país adopte el BTC no lo hemos oido jamás.
Esa es la clave.
Y estos movimientos demuestran el daño que ha hecho este anuncio.

Que tampoco es descartable que con la presión, El Salvador se eche para atrás.
Pero es que no hay marcha atrás.
No puedes ponerle puertas al campo.
Tan solo hay que ser paciente (qué dificil en estos tiempos que corren...) y esperar.

Es absolutamente inevitable que BTC triunfe (como ya de hecho lo está haciendo).
El tiempo y su cotización al alza, son solo un par de variables más, que hay que saber manejar mentalmente.


----------



## Pablo Villa (8 Jun 2021)

Hedge Fund Skybridge Capital, vende dolares y oro. Se pasa a BTC 7.500 Mill .

min.8.40


----------



## _______ (8 Jun 2021)

que wallet son compatibles con lightning netowor? Hay exchanges que lo tengan implementado? 

@MIP @Sr.Mojón @Sota_de_espadas @Burbujerofc


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

Ya se sabe qué pasó con los BTC del FBI


----------



## Beborn (8 Jun 2021)

Menudos hackers de pacotilla.

Esto cada vez huele mas a trabajito desde dentro....


----------



## MIP (8 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> que wallet son compatibles con lightning netowor? Hay exchanges que lo tengan implementado?
> 
> @MIP @Sr.Mojón @Sota_de_espadas @Burbujerofc











GitHub - theDavidCoen/LightningExchanges: Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network


Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network - GitHub - theDavidCoen/LightningExchanges: Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network




github.com





De wallets hay varias para móviles, Breez, BlueWallet, Phoenix...


----------



## _______ (8 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> GitHub - theDavidCoen/LightningExchanges: Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network
> 
> 
> Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network - GitHub - theDavidCoen/LightningExchanges: Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network
> ...



No hay ninguna hardware o desktop


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, mientras el FUD sigue haciendo su trabajo entre las manos débiles,
se suceden las noticias:

El Salvador sigue adelante y va a contar con la ayuda de Blockstream para expandir internet a las zonas rurales y ayudar a la implantación de la red:



Otros países vecinos se ponen nerviosos, tal y como contábamos hace unos días:



Paypal registra su récord de volumen de operaciones diario, en BTC

PayPal registered a record with Bitcoin and reached a daily volume of more than $300 million - Digest Time


Luego los nocoiners se sorprenderán de que un día, de repente, suba exponencialmente el valor de BTC.
Cuando lo sorprendente es que el FUD artificial, es lo que hace que no suba de manera natural.


----------



## brunstark (8 Jun 2021)

Están cagados de miedo.
China y Rusia pasan del dólar y compran oro como si no hubiese un mañana. 
Los yankees imprimiendo hasta que se queden sin tinta, Europa y los merkels detrás.

Pero el bitcoin es malo, ya.
Comprando más.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Jun 2021)

Aparte de la noticia del Salvador, han salido diputados de Paraguay, Panamá y Brasil hablando de que no quieren quedarse atrás. Para mi todo este fud son prisas tremendas por quitarle los bitcoins a las manos débiles sabiendo lo que va a pasar en el futuro.


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Jun 2021)

Ahora mismo hay menos de 40 empresas en todo el planeta que tengan parte de su tesorería en Bitcoin, y 0 países. Con el anuncio de El Salvador, habrá muchos que irán detrás que no querrán llegar tarde.

Oferta de Bitcoin descontando la estimación de los que están perdidos: 18 millones en total. Ojo a donde se puede ir el precio como empiecen a entrar países y empresas en tromba.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> que wallet son compatibles con lightning netowor? Hay exchanges que lo tengan implementado?
> 
> @MIP @Sr.Mojón @Sota_de_espadas @Burbujerofc



Wallets con LN: Electrum, Phoenix, Blue wallet, esas son las que recuerdo ahora pero seguro que hay más.
Exchanges no sabría decirte, pero me suena que algunos ya tenían la LN disponible.


----------



## brunstark (8 Jun 2021)

No os olvideis de que la T.I.A. ha roto la encriptación del bitcoin, lo dicen los papeles ¿así que será verdad eh?

Miedo, mucho miedo.
El dolar va camino de convertirse en papel del culo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Jun 2021)

Esta entrevista es muy muy buena, por qué Bitcoin debe formar parte de nuestro portfolio. No os dejéis engañar por el título clickbait del vídeo


----------



## Beborn (8 Jun 2021)

Mempool otra vez vacia.

Rapido, meted vuestras transacciones a 1sat los que lo necesiteis 









The Mempool Open Source Project™


Our self-hosted mempool explorer for the Bitcoin community.




mempool.space


----------



## Costa2439 (8 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> GitHub - theDavidCoen/LightningExchanges: Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network
> 
> 
> Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network - GitHub - theDavidCoen/LightningExchanges: Let's keep track of the exchanges that support Lightning Network
> ...



Con esas wallets si meto la seed de una wallet normal ya valdria no? No tengo que enviarlo a una nueva direccion quiero decir

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (8 Jun 2021)

Oye, y si os tomais un lorazepam, ¿qué tal?


----------



## Beborn (8 Jun 2021)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Con esas wallets si meto la seed de una wallet normal ya valdria no? No tengo que enviarlo a una nueva direccion quiero decir
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Con lo bajas que estan las fees en los ultimos dias, casi no importa si vas por LN o no. Depende cuantos movimientos necesites hacer pero vaya yo a 1 sat ni me lo planteo.


----------



## Costa2439 (8 Jun 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Con lo bajas que estan las fees en los ultimos dias, casi no importa si vas por LN o no. Depende cuantos movimientos necesites hacer pero vaya yo a 1 sat ni me lo planteo.



Pues hace un mes me metieron un buen estocazo, a que se deben esas comisiones tan bajas?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Jun 2021)

Bueno socios, acabo de comprar ahora mismo 0.7 Bitcoin a 32900 o algo así.
No vendo hasta 65000.


----------



## Beborn (8 Jun 2021)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Pues hace un mes me metieron un buen estocazo, a que se deben esas comisiones tan bajas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



La mempool esta extrañamente vacia estos ultimos dias. No se muy bien a que se debe, aparte de lo obvio, que no se estan haciendo muchas transacciones ahora mismo en la capa 1.

Ojo que de todas formas por muy baratas que esten las fees, los exchanges normalmente tienen un coste fijo o en porcentaje de lo que muevas, independientemente de que la mempool este vacia o no.
Pero una vez en tu propio wallet, es un lujo mover lo que quieras por 1 sat/vB.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## Beborn (8 Jun 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Bueno socios, acabo de comprar ahora mismo 0.7 Bitcoin a 32900 o algo así.
> No vendo hasta 65000.



Y si llega (que llegara) a 65k por que vender entonces?


----------



## MIP (8 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



Es demasiado surrealista para creerlo. 

De hecho no se lo cree ni su madre.


----------



## Red Star (8 Jun 2021)

Lo de Panamá puede ser interesante. Panamá es un país civilizado y un centro financiero importante. No es como el Salvador, donde la probabilidad de morir antes de los 30 años es similar a la de los habitantes de Mogadiscio...

Mudarme a Panamá en un futuro lo veo una opción razonable.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Jun 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Y si llega (que llegara) a 65k por que vender entonces?



Pues porque sinceramente en algún momento prefiero el "pájaro en mano"
Por qué uno se empieza a hacer pajas pensando en que irá a 100K o 1 millón y luego se come la próxima gran caída.
Para mi el Bitcoin es especulativo, se que la mayoría no estáis de acuerdo.
Yo prefiero ganar dinero y salirme.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



Que significa eso?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Jun 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Que significa eso?



El experto en criptografía A. Back explica que el BTC no se puede hackear, que los "hackers rusos" son tan inútiles que guardaron los bitcoines en un servidor alquilado y el FBI hizo que los dueños de ese servidor les entregase los BTCs.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Es demasiado surrealista para creerlo.
> 
> De hecho no se lo cree ni su madre.




Lo de los ramsonware de hackers rusos a cambio de BTC son montajes para crear FUD, y ahora a este caso le han creado el FUD de que el FBI podia hackear el BTC...


----------



## CBDC (8 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Lo de los ramsonware de hackers rusos a cambio de BTC son montajes para crear FUD, y ahora a este caso le han creado el FUD de que el FBI podia hackear el BTC...



Es la única opción que veo.
No tiene sentido ni que el FBI haya roto la seguridad de Bitcoin ni que los hackers usen un servidor ajeno para guardar su wallet.
Eso o los han pillado y han llegado a un acuerdo para que devuelven los BTC.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> El experto en criptografía A. Back explica que el BTC no se puede hackear, que los "hackers rusos" son tan inútiles que guardaron los bitcoines en un servidor alquilado y el FBI hizo que los dueños de ese servidor les entregase los BTCs.



O sea, no supieron ni crear una billetera propia? O esto nos cuentan y en verdad pueden hackear las cuentas


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Jun 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Es la única opción que veo.
> No tiene sentido ni que el FBI haya roto la seguridad de Bitcoin ni que los hackers usen un servidor ajeno para guardar su wallet.
> Eso o los han pillado y han llegado a un acuerdo para que devuelven los BTC.




Eso está claro, A. Black fue posiblemente uno de los creadores del BTC es por eso que ha tardado poco en aclarar este tema, ese tío va un millón de pasos por delante de lo que los funcivagos del FBI puedan soñar hacer.


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo de Panamá puede ser interesante. Panamá es un país civilizado y un centro financiero importante. No es como el Salvador, donde la probabilidad de morir antes de los 30 años es similar a la de los habitantes de Mogadiscio...



Ojo con El Salvador, que el presidente no lleva ni 2 años y está transformando el país una barbaridad. El crimen ha descendido un 75% ya. Repito, en menos de 2 años.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Esta entrevista es muy muy buena, por qué Bitcoin debe formar parte de nuestro portfolio. No os dejéis engañar por el título clickbait del vídeo



Facilita y al pie.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo de Panamá puede ser interesante. Panamá es un país civilizado y un centro financiero importante. No es como el Salvador, donde la probabilidad de morir antes de los 30 años es similar a la de los habitantes de Mogadiscio...
> 
> Mudarme a Panamá en un futuro lo veo una opción razonable.



Te lo recomiendo.
En mi top 3 de países que conozco, para trabajar y vivir.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Jun 2021)

Esto tiene sentido: los tenian monitorizados y quisieron entrar en un exchange para cambiarlos.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Te lo recomiendo.
> En mi top 3 de países que conozco, para trabajar y vivir.



Tu top tres no era hace unos días Guatemala Camboya y Rusia ? Quizás sea una top ten jaja


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Tu top tres no era hace unos días Guatemala Camboya y Rusia ? Quizás sea una top ten jaja



Para vivir no.
Ese es el top 3 de turismo querido.

Para trabajar, hacer dinero y vivir:
Rusia, Panamá, Usa.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para vivir no.
> Ese es el top 3 de turismo querido.
> 
> Para trabajar, hacer dinero y vivir:
> Rusia, Panamá, Usa.



A que te dedicas sino es mucha indiscreción ?


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> A que te dedicas sino es mucha indiscreción ?



Sector Finanzas


----------



## frankie83 (8 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sector Finanzas



Me imaginaba.. aunque por un momento he esperado que fueras ingeniero para pasarme algún contacto jaja


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Me imaginaba.. aunque por un momento he esperado que fueras ingeniero para pasarme algún contacto jaja



jejeje nop, lo siento.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Jun 2021)

Lo sé, pero yo soy también un ladrillero.
Y de momento puedo convertir ese dinero que se devalúa en casas o pisos con utilidad real.


----------



## uhnitas (8 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se como lo han hecho pero sale ya en muchas noticias y se felicitan de ello, dicen que ha sido un exito del FBI.
> 
> En realidad no creo que sea tan complicado teniendo informaticos expertos, seguramente sea mucho mas facil de lo que nos han hecho creer asta ahora.
> 
> ...



O sea que no es tan difícil romper el SHA-256 teniendo expertos informáticos, ¿no?.

Este es el nivel.


----------



## uhnitas (8 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se como lo han hecho pero sale ya en muchas noticias y se felicitan de ello, dicen que ha sido un exito del FBI.
> 
> En realidad no creo que sea tan complicado teniendo informaticos expertos, seguramente sea mucho mas facil de lo que nos han hecho creer asta ahora.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, btc es completamente rastreable, puedes retroceder hasta el bloque Génesis, que no pillas ni una macho.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Jun 2021)

to the moon.. *TO THE FLOOOOR!!!! *


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

Señores, estamos llegando al fin, los tulipanes ya no se venden y vuelven al precio inicial.

Al final si vamos a tener reset economico pero va a ser reset del bitcoin.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Jun 2021)

Es lo que han dicho siempre, si encuentras un metodo para hackear BTC, las cuentas de los bancos las hackeas mucho antes. 

Es como decir que has descubierto la cura contra el cáncer sin pasar por la penicilina.


----------



## McNulty (8 Jun 2021)

Pues yo con mi casi mediobitcoin lo holdeo como un campeón. Soy bitcoñero hasta la muerte, me la suda.

Está ya en la zona crítica. Si pierde los 25k, el castañazo puede seguir perfectamente. La putada es para las gacelillas que compraron a saco con lo de Musk.. Esos ahora deben de estar rezando a todos los dioses.


----------



## Rajoy (8 Jun 2021)

Lo de ver que paises son más solventes lo vamos a dejar para un poco más adelante.
Pero el porcentaje de deuda sobre el PIB de cada país debería de darte una pista.
Y que los países que tienen su economía “dolarizada” o “eurodizada” y están hasta los huevos de que las impresoras de EEUU y la UE echen humo, debería de darte otra.
Yo ruego que tengáis presente al presidente de El Salvador en vuestras oraciones. Sadam y Gaddafi palmaron por intentar abandonar el dólar en sus ventas de petróleo.
Pero si Panamá, Uruguay y otros países se dan prisa, quizá el tío Sam no pueda hacer nada esta vez salvo ver como van clavando nuevos clavos en su ataúd ...


----------



## Red Star (8 Jun 2021)

Bukele es el PUTO AMO. Recemos por él, camaradas, es un buen hombre y necesita toda la ayuda que se le pueda dar, aunque sea espiritual o moral.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues yo con mi casi mediobitcoin lo holdeo como un campeón. Soy bitcoñero hasta la muerte, me la suda.
> 
> Está ya en la zona crítica. Si pierde los 25k, el castañazo puede seguir perfectamente. La putada es para las gacelillas que compraron a saco con lo de Musk.. Esos ahora deben de estar rezando a todos los dioses.



Bueno si se va a tomar porculo igual puedes ampliar al bitcoin completo por el por si acaso...........

No solo las gacelillas que compraron en 40 o 50000 euros, muchas en cuanto vean que el bitcoin llega a las cifras en las que ellos entraron van a vender echando de ostias para no perder pasta y esto ira a favor de una mayor caida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

Que significa esto que llevo dias viendolo ?


----------



## McNulty (8 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bueno si se va a tomar porculo igual puedes ampliar al bitcoin completo por el por si acaso...........
> 
> No solo las gacelillas que compraron en 40 o 50000 euros, muchas en cuanto vean que el bitcoin llega a las cifras en las que ellos entraron van a vender echando de ostias para no perder pasta y esto ira a favor de una mayor caida.



Es muy posible que toque los 20k sí.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

Donde estan escondidos los que en el foro no paraban de recomendar comprar bitcoin a 50000 napos???? 

Ya se han olvidado del foro ???

Congelan las cuentas y las dejan dormidas por si acaso el bitcoin en un par de años vuelve a subir venir otra vez con la matraca ??


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Es muy posible que toque los 20k sí.



Pues yo lo veo mucho mas abajo, quizas no ahora pero si en poco tiempo, lo veo rondando los 10.000 euros, incluso pasaran cosas tipo a lo de marzo en donde se vaya mucho mas abajo.

Va a ser esto bonito, si hay un siguiente ponzi con el bitcoin en dos, tres, cuatro años....... aqui me tendreis animando a que todo el mundo entre para inflar el ponzi y forrarme, si ya no esiste burbuja ya me tendreis por otros sitios.


----------



## McNulty (8 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo mucho mas abajo, quizas no ahora pero si en poco tiempo, lo veo rondando los 10.000 euros, incluso pasaran cosas tipo a lo de marzo en donde se vaya mucho mas abajo.
> 
> Va a ser esto bonito, si hay un siguiente ponzi con el bitcoin en dos, tres, cuatro años....... aqui me tendreis animando a que todo el mundo entre para inflar el ponzi y forrarme, si ya no esiste burbuja ya me tendreis por otros sitios.



No crees que hay una relación entre fin de la pandemia y bajada de bitcoin?
El bt yo lo concibo como valor refugio. Estamos entrando en un período de recuperación económica y optimismo, y la peña al no ver madmax ni nada, pues pasa de buscar valores refugio.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Donde estan escondidos los que en el foro no paraban de recomendar comprar bitcoin a 50000 napos????
> 
> Ya se han olvidado del foro ???
> 
> Congelan las cuentas y las dejan dormidas por si acaso el bitcoin en un par de años vuelve a subir venir otra vez con la matraca ??



No es por malmeter, pero todo esto tiene unas vibes de 2017 que no se puede.

No sabemos donde estaremos en 2024 o 2025, pero esto queda escrito para la posteridad y para posibles reflotes, quien sabe si en forma de visionario o de risas.


----------



## Rajoy (8 Jun 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> No crees que hay una relación entre fin de la pandemia y bajada de bitcoin?
> El bt yo lo concibo como valor refugio. Estamos entrando en un período de recuperación económica y optimismo, y la peña al no ver madmax ni nada, pues pasa de buscar valores refugio.



La plandemia no ha hecho más que empezar. No ha sido sino una operación encaminada a conseguir una vacunación masiva, allí donde los políticos y los medios de comunicación son más corruptos y donde los ciudadanos tienen más confianza en un sistema médico sanitario igualmente corrupto.

Más allá de todos los fallecimientos falsamente catalogados como COVID y ampliamente publicitados 24/7 en los medios durante un más de año para llevar a la gente dócilmente al mata... quiero decir a la vacunación, la plandemia afectó a unos miles de ancianos y otros enfermos con una salud precaria, como lo hacía cada año la gripe ... curiosamente desaparecida este invierno después de siglos entre nosotros.

La verdadera pandemia la veremos a partir de este otoño/invierno y durante años, como consecuencia de los efectos secundarios del masivo experimento genético en humanos que está teniendo lugar.

Obviamente dirán que son nuevas cepas y muchos se lo creerán y pondrán su brazo para nuevas vacunas y lo más curioso es que muchos de ellos son conscientes de que el gobierno, las autoridades, en definitiva: el sistema, les ha engañado muchas veces y en los más variados temas ... pero el cuento este se lo tragan a pies juntillas con trágicas consecuencias para su salud y su vida.

Y, volviendo a bitcoin, si estableces una relación entre activo refugio y bitcoin, mejor quédate sentado en tu butaca. Lo mejor está por llegar ...

Por cierto, a quien le interese tener información fidedigna sobre el tema del “bicho”:








Telegram: Contact @biologosporlaverdad







t.me


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Jun 2021)

esto se irá a 23-27k usd... joder ya se veía a venir que era una burbuja de c/p, 3 meses sin subir en 50000, mi vecino analfabeto preguntandome si sabía como se hacia pa comprá el birrcoin que la gente se estaba forrando y él también quería...


----------



## chomin (8 Jun 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> No crees que hay una relación entre fin de la pandemia y bajada de bitcoin?
> El bt yo lo concibo como valor refugio. Estamos entrando en un período de recuperación económica y optimismo, y la peña al no ver madmax ni nada, pues pasa de buscar valores refugio.



Está claro, la pasta va a volver a las acciones, las microcaps bajaron un monton


----------



## _______ (8 Jun 2021)

hace menos de un mes estaba a 58k y en menos de un mes volvera de nuevo a valores similares, no ya valores similares sino doble,


----------



## Rajoy (8 Jun 2021)

Salvo lo del “tipo de cambio fijo” con otras monedas, estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo ... hoy. 
Y digo lo de los tipos de cambio porque exceptuando experimentos de repúblicas bananeras los tipos de cambio entre las distintas monedas no son fijos.
Y digo hoy porque hoy es el presidente de El Salvador, pero no sabemos si lo de los ojos rojos es contagioso o si lo van a curar los USA con alguno de sus colirios de golpe de estado en el patio de mi casa (centro y sur américa) antes de que la enfermedad se extienda.
Lo que es indudable es que USA tiene cada vez más frentes abiertos y eso les debilita mucho


----------



## Burbruxista (8 Jun 2021)

Por lo menos un balance en BitcIon daría vaivenes, pero por el camino que vamos, los balances en Fiat, me da igual cuál de ellas, no van a hacer más que subir. No sé, yo este año mes a mes estoy viendo engordar el balance y la cuenta de resultados (las partidas de la cuenta, que no el resultado), y siempre para arriba. Cada vez más gorda la cuenta a cobrar a los clientes, la de pagar a los proveedores, las compras y las ventas. Me temo que se empieza a ver cómo se decanta la guerra entre inflacionistas y deflacionistas .

Pd. Pero además bitcoin como reserva de valor, hay que separarse de los árboles y ver el bosque, ya lo ha puesto el forero en el vídeo anterior. Y lo de este año 2021 son todo árboles.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> No crees que hay una relación entre fin de la pandemia y bajada de bitcoin?
> El bt yo lo concibo como valor refugio. Estamos entrando en un período de recuperación económica y optimismo, y la peña al no ver madmax ni nada, pues pasa de buscar valores refugio.




eso pasaria con el oro y la plata que llevo meses diciendo que va a bajar y que nada de nada de ver onzas de oro a 5000 ni onzas de plata a 100 ni a 200 euros.

El bitcoin lo veo totalmente diferente, no le veo ningun tipo de valor, pero ninguno.

Lo veo como una burbuja y una oportunidad que tienen algunos para forrarse, en cierta manera el oro y la plata son lo mismo, pero estos ultimos sabes o intuyes que nunca desapareceran , lo otro no tengo claro que cualquier dia llegue a 0.

Lo del chino que invento anonimamente bitcoin hay que ser tontaco para creerselo, esto lo inventaron desde alguna alta esfera con el visto bueno de los que mandan en todo con alguna oscura intencion o intenciones, puede ser desde drenar el dinero que se imprime de mas, puede ser el quitar dinero a la gente pobre para que sigan pobres aunque por el camino alguno triunfe, puede ser el acostumbrarnos a todo este tipo de monedas para luego implantarnos las suyas oficiales.

Luego lo de la pandemia y todo esto lo veo como oportunidades que tienen para poder seguir teniendo de herramienta al bitcoin, viene la pandemia lo suben enormemente de forma artificial a base de meter pasta, acaba la pandemia le meten la ostia, se llevan toda la pasta que habian metido mas la pasta de la gente y tienen la excusa perfecta para decir que el bitcoin ha bajado por el fin de la pandemia y no por que sea un ponzi, asi lo dejan vivo para poder volver a hacer lo mismo ya sea en dos o en diez años, si la herramienta es buena y sirve para que van a inventar otra.

Habra que estar atento y si esto funciona asi en el siguiente ciclo forrarse, cuando empece a entrar en esto este diciembre pasado no tenia ningun otro objetivo que el de aprender como funciona todo este tinglado para ver si podia forrarme en un siguiente ciclo, no pensaba que este fuera a ser el mio, aun asi algo he podido sacar.


----------



## landlady (8 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> eso pasaria con el oro y la plata que llevo meses diciendo que va a bajar y que nada de nada de ver onzas de oro a 5000 ni onzas de plata a 100 ni a 200 euros.
> 
> El bitcoin lo veo totalmente diferente, no le veo ningun tipo de valor, pero ninguno.
> 
> ...



Después de escribir como chindasvintus y Notrabajo34, solo te ha faltado poner un tercer mensaje como pimp para hacer un trío.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Jun 2021)

Panama ya esta comprando btc!?!?


----------



## Divad (8 Jun 2021)

Buenas noticias para el abuelo... 

En julio estará muerto y todos adorarán al nuevo rey ETH 2.0 PoS






Aprovechar el rebote para hacer profit...


----------



## cholesfer (8 Jun 2021)

Tiene una vela envolvente en 4h interesante...que opináis?


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Jun 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Tiene una vela envolvente en 4h interesante...que opináis?



Panama esta comprando btc


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> que wallet son compatibles con lightning netowor? Hay exchanges que lo tengan implementado?
> 
> @MIP @Sr.Mojón @Sota_de_espadas @Burbujerofc



Supuestamente Okex y Bitfinex.










Bitfinex Bitcoin Lightning Network


Send and receive Bitcoin via the Lightning Network on Bitfinex.




ln.bitfinex.com










OKX supports Lightning Network for faster, cheaper BTC transactions


OKX is pleased to announce that BTC Lightning Network is now live on OKX website, enabling much faster and cheaper BTC transfers. OKX users are now able to use the Lightning Network for both BTC de...




www.okex.com





No he probado estos exchanges pero otros exchanges centralizados iban a implementarla este año.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2021)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Panama ya esta comprando btc!?!?



Panamá hace tiempo que tiene BTC y sabe de qué va el tema. Es un país que siempre ha rozado el ser catalogado como paraíso fiscal por Usa y Europa. 

Hace al menos 5 años, ya tenía cajeros por todo el territorio. Yo usé 3 en Panamá City y Portobelo, ya en aquellos tiempos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo de Panamá puede ser interesante. Panamá es un país civilizado y un centro financiero importante. No es como el Salvador, donde la probabilidad de morir antes de los 30 años es similar a la de los habitantes de Mogadiscio...
> 
> Mudarme a Panamá en un futuro lo veo una opción razonable.



Ojalá tengamos varias opciones para jubilarnos tranquilamente.
Lástima que en Argentina ahora mismo esté el sociolisto que probablemente acabe pidiendo otro diferimiento de la deuda y acabe pidiendo más prestado.

Pero tiene lógica que el patio trasero quiera aprovechar la guerra entre China y USA.

Que dolaricen un país a estas alturas es tan absurdo como abrazar los créditos de China para su cinturón de la seda.

En Chile están plegando al 5G.
También tiene muchas exportaciones no solo de vino, sino de fruta.
Brasil intentó aguantar pero China los tiene también ahí, entre otras cosas, por la soja.
La carretera o tren bioceanico que quieren construir los chinos, no se sabe todavía si pasará por Perú o Chile...
En Bolivia están aprovechando eso para las vacunas con el gobierno que tienen ahora y ahí sí que hace tiempo sancionaron las compras y ventas con bitcoins. Estos van a a pasar de ser el patio trasero usano al chino.

Pero sí, interesante panorama para que llegue la libertad financiera a esos lares y Bitcoin es el caballo de Troya.


----------



## jm666 (8 Jun 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Tiene una vela envolvente en 4h interesante...que opináis?



Pues no quiero ser agorero y sé que cada vez que alguien abre la boca la caga pero a veces en triángulos como este ha amagado abajo y luego se ha ido hacia arriba, aunque últimamente está todo muy revuelto y vete a saber , de momento no hemos perdido los 30 y eso es muy importante, a ver mañana que nuevas hay


----------



## Burbujerofc (8 Jun 2021)

Otro escenario. 



A esta gente le ofreces algo mejor, más rápido (con la LN), que no paga impuestos, que el bobierno no puede perseguir, en vez de sus papelitos de colores. 
Que muchos de ellos no tendrán un cajero en kilómetros y menos un banco. 

Pues obviamente por eso ellos son potenciales bitcoiners antes que el Paco medio de Albacete o de Castellón o de Madrid. 

Esto ha sabido verlo muy bien Jack y todos los que están detrás.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Jun 2021)

Esto es histórico.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Jun 2021)

Diputados mexicanos pretenden seguir el ejemplo de los países vecinos con la legislación propuesta de Bitcoin


Al decir que estaría "promoviendo y proponiendo un marco legal para las criptomonedas en la cámara baja de México", Eduardo Murat Hinojosa cambió su foto de perfil en Twitter para mostrar sus ojos láser.




es.cointelegraph.com






Méjico...


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Diputados mexicanos pretenden seguir el ejemplo de los países vecinos con la legislación propuesta de Bitcoin
> 
> 
> Al decir que estaría "promoviendo y proponiendo un marco legal para las criptomonedas en la cámara baja de México", Eduardo Murat Hinojosa cambió su foto de perfil en Twitter para mostrar sus ojos láser.
> ...



Seria algo muy trascendente. A pesar de sus problemas Méjico es una pais considerable.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Jun 2021)

Enhorabuena a todos.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos.



Esto demuestra que en unos días, el mundo puede cambiar completamente...
Veremos la respuesta americana a todo esto.

Esperemos que toda la Comunidad Cripto se vuelque con el país, para ayudarle.


----------



## cholesfer (9 Jun 2021)

Comienza la escalada?


----------



## barborico (9 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Esto es histórico.



Nocoiner: "Bitcoin solo vale para especular"

Bitcoiner: Artículos 4 y 7

Nocoiner: "ah vale muy bien me parece"


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos.



Esto es ultra importante...
Aún que solo hicieran lo mismo los 80 países más pobres, ya haría imparable al Bitcoin.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Esto es ultra importante...
> Aún que solo hicieran lo mismo los 80 países más pobres, ya haría imparable al Bitcoin.



El Salvador es una economía media.
Antes de "bitcoinizarse", tenía 102 países más ricos que ellos, y 93 más pobres.

Veremos el año que viene por estas fechas.


----------



## brunstark (9 Jun 2021)

Seguir con el cuento y el miedo.
Esto empieza ahora. 
Detrás del Salvador ya hay cola.


----------



## elKaiser (9 Jun 2021)

brunstark dijo:


> Seguir con el cuento y el miedo.
> Esto empieza ahora.
> Detrás del Salvador ya hay cola.



No es tan sencillo; sí empieza a generalizarse lo hecho por El Savador, va a ser un duro golpe para el $.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2021)

Lo que te cuenta la prensa española en portada hoy:




La realidad:


----------



## elKaiser (9 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que te cuenta la prensa española en portada hoy:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680727
> 
> ...



Que sorpresa!, la misma prensa mentirosa y servil hasta la nausea con el globalismo, que en 2007 aconsejaba hipotecarse, en 2008 emprender y en 2020 apoyó el Golpe de Estado del 14 de marzo por un virus de propiedades mágicas.


----------



## brunstark (9 Jun 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> No es tan sencillo; sí empieza a generalizarse lo hecho por El Savador, va a ser un duro golpe para el $.



Pue no va a ser tan dificil, México avisando que se quiere apuntar al carro y lo del Salvador fue esta mañana.
Van a proponer a la cámara el apoyo a las cryptos.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2021)

La mejor noticia, como dicen en Twitter es que...

TESLA OBLIGADA A ACEPTAR BITCOIN EN EL SALVADOR


----------



## Al-paquia (9 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> La mejor noticia, como dicen en Twitter es que...
> 
> TESLA OBLIGADA A ACEPTAR BITCOIN EN EL SALVADOR



BRV-TAL

El psicópata PCM de pelopostizo es capaz de financiar alguna guerrilla para derrocar al presi por sentirse humillado.


----------



## sirpask (9 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Esto es histórico.



90 dias para su implantación.

Esperemos que mas paises la copien, y ninguna mano invisible la tire a bajo.

Dia historico. Ojo con México, si la adopta si que sería un petardazo. 

Parece que los paises con mas remesas, estan mas interesados. 

En el Salvador el 20% de su PIB es gracias a las remesas del extranjero.

Y joder, viva España y el Español... Leer esta ley en nuestro idioma sin tener que traducirla es un puto lujo, que subnormales patrios con sus chiringuitos de taifas para colocar a amigotes estén prohibiendo a niños poder hablar y expresarse en este idioma... Es una desgracia.


----------



## _______ (9 Jun 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> 90 dias para su implantación.
> 
> Esperemos que mas paises la copien, y ninguna mano invisible la tire a bajo.
> 
> ...



es cuiroso que estoi haya sido aprobado en ...

EL SALVADOR



EL SALVADOR


----------



## sirpask (9 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> es cuiroso que estoi haya sido aprobado en ...
> 
> EL SALVADOR
> 
> ...



Y por una persona que proviene de Belen y Jerusalén. (No es coña)


----------



## _______ (9 Jun 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Y por una persona que proviene de Belen y Jerusalén. (No es coña)



quien?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> quien?



El presidente de El Salvador, que es de origen palestino.


----------



## MIP (9 Jun 2021)

Ejjjjj queeeee er bircoin ese nunca lo adoptará ningún ejjjtadooo


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Jun 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Y joder, viva España y el Español... Leer esta ley en nuestro idioma sin tener que traducirla es un puto lujo, que subnormales patrios con sus chiringuitos de taifas para colocar a amigotes estén prohibiendo a niños poder hablar y expresarse en este idioma... Es una desgracia.



No se me ocurre un método mejor para que los niños acaben cogiendo odio a algo que les obliguen a estudiar materias que no les van a servir para nada



MIP dijo:


> Ejjjjj queeeee er bircoin ese nunca lo adoptará ningún ejjjtadooo



Esta foto es grandiosa, no puedo evitar descojonarme cada vez que alguien la usa


----------



## MIP (9 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Por qué El Salvador ha declarado el Bitcoin como moneda legal?
> 
> 
> Para los habitantes de EU o USA y algún que otro país estable no es ni imaginable como vive con hiperinflación el resto del mundo. Que para el 60-70% de la población mundial sea normal perder un 20% del valor de su salario del día 1 al 30 de...
> ...



No clico en ese estercolero progre ni con una Coldcard enchufada a una pila de 9V


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

Una pregunta, ¿En bitcoin y en criptomonedas es posible ponerse en corto con CFds o con cualquier otro instrumento?


----------



## Edu.R (9 Jun 2021)

Salvadoreños early adopters de manual.

Va a ser un buen experimento, en un pais con tantos problemas que el dinero sea de cada cual. Obviamente no esperéis ningún efecto a un año vista, pero como todo... paciencia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Jun 2021)

Cuidado que hay rebote del gato muerto y ya salen los del ponzi corriendo de las madrigueras intentando que todo el mundo compre bitcoin para que el chiringuito siga vivo.


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

El problema es que El Salvador no tiene control sobre la manivela de la impresora de dólares. Por lo que no puede inyectar a su economía todos los dólares que quiera como hacen los IU-ES-EI. Un escenario inflacionario puede cargarse la economía de un país pequeño y dolarizado como El Salvador.

Medítalo. O no lo medites y sigue diciendo gilipolleces como de costumbre. Total, a mí me da igual.


----------



## Pom (9 Jun 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Y por una persona que proviene de Belen y Jerusalén. (No es coña)


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Jun 2021)

Además, proyectos de minería usando la energía procedente de volcanes. 

Encima es un doble golpe a los ecolojetas. 



Bitcoin agudiza el ingenio humano, mientras otros se dedican a restringir, limitar y prohibir.


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

¿Y qué más da lo que a ti o a mí nos tenga que preocupar? ¿No dices que no entiendes en qué beneficia eso a El Salvador? Esa es la razón, protegerse de las políticas inflacionistas de los bancos centrales. Lo que a ti te preocupa o te deja de preocupar a El Salvador se la trae floja.

Tú sólo hablas por hablar. No aportas nada, sólo dices gilipolleces y en cada post lo único que haces es demostrar lo mucho que sobras en este hilo.


----------



## Al-paquia (9 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Y qué más da lo que a ti o a mí nos tenga que preocupar? ¿No dices que no entiendes en qué beneficia eso a El Salvador? Esa es la razón, protegerse de las políticas inflacionistas de los bancos centrales. Lo que a ti te preocupa o te deja de preocupar a El Salvador se la trae floja.
> 
> Tú sólo hablas por hablar. No aportas nada, sólo dices gilipolleces y en cada post lo único que haces es demostrar lo mucho que sobras en este hilo.



El problema es que es un ataque frontal a los gusanos, eso o que los gusanos quieren inflación doméstica de la buena.

Hold my cubata


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2021)

Salvador ha sido el primero del mundo, o ha habido otros?

Interesante, a ver como evoluciona.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿En bitcoin y en criptomonedas es posible ponerse en corto con CFds o con cualquier otro instrumento?




Ya lo he encontrado yo por mi cuenta.


Entonces lleváis chorrocientos mil hilos y páginas, sobre algo que seguramente da igual si es bueno o no, si vale para algo o no, que lo que han buscado las "ballenas" que saben es hacer un Short Squeeze tras otro, como el de GameStop.


Máxime cuando estos máximos loleantes vienen de marzo - abril 2020, que habrán metido cortos a cholón, más las gacelillas en Octubre al ver que podían ganar dinero como en Marzo.

Espero que sirva para algo el Bitcoin o las Criptos, porque si estoy en lo cierto, da igual lo barato que compréis, que se irá a tomar por culo tras el MOASS que han montado aquí.


----------



## uhnitas (9 Jun 2021)

Aquí no es sobre bitcoin el token, es sobre Bitcoin the network y más concretamente sobre strike de Jack Mallers y la LN.


----------



## Arctic (9 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ya lo he encontrado yo por mi cuenta.
> 
> 
> Entonces lleváis chorrocientos mil hilos y páginas, sobre algo que seguramente da igual si es bueno o no, si vale para algo o no, que lo que han buscado las "ballenas" que saben es hacer un Short Squeeze tras otro, como el de GameStop.
> ...



Contando con que acabas de descubrir que se puede uno poner corto, queda claro que tu opinión merece ser tenida muy en cuenta. Eres un experto en la materia. Un máquina. Un gurú. Un titán.
Gracias por cuidar de las gacelillas. Mostro!!


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Contando con que acabas de descubrir que se puede uno poner corto, queda claro que tu opinión merece ser tenida muy en cuenta. Eres un experto en la materia. Un máquina. Un gurú. Un titán.
> Gracias por cuidar de las gacelillas. Mostro!!



Pues hombre, lo de Diciembre/Enero 2021 hasta hoy se parece bastante, o es idéntico a un short Squeeze de 3 pares de cojones.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

y yo no he dicho que haya acabado, pero si tuviera criptos, me interesaría bastante por estos temas antes de holdear 10 años y recomprar, y recomprar y recomprar mas abajo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> y yo no he dicho que haya acabado, pero si tuviera criptos, me interesaría bastante por estos temas antes de holdear 10 años y recomprar, y recomprar y recomprar mas abajo.



Este es el hilo de Bitcoin. No de las "cristos"


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

Parece que se confirma de lo de los volcanes.

BUKELE, ¡¡PUTO AMO!!


----------



## Al-paquia (9 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Parece que se confirma de lo de los volcanes.
> 
> BUKELE, ¡¡PUTO AMO!!



BROTAL, empieza a parecerse al guion de una peli sci-fi mala pero mola.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues hombre, lo de Diciembre/Enero 2021 hasta hoy se parece bastante, o es idéntico a un short Squeeze de 3 pares de cojones.



Métete tu squeeze por el culo.
Este hilo es de BTC. No eres capaz de leer el título del hilo, como para fiarnos de tu saber hacer


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jun 2021)

@calopez ábrenos un nuevo hilo joder, están pasando cosas importantes, se abre una nueva era por lo tanto es hora de abrir nuevo hilo.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Métete tu squeeze por el culo.
> Este hilo es de BTC. No eres capaz de leer el título del hilo, como para fiarnos de tu saber hacer




Vaya secta sois, me la suda no tengo ni un bitcoño o shitcoin, pero dónde estuviera invertido agradecería otros puntos de vista y como sea un Short Squeeze, os vais a quedar por los siglos enganchados muy arriba quién no sepa salirse cuando acabe.

¿Qué no y ganáis mucha pasta? Pues felicidades, os lo habéis ganado.


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Qué no y ganáis mucha pasta? Pues felicidades, os lo habéis ganado.



Te dejo un nutrithanks por esta frase. No abunda la gente que se alegra de que a otro le vaya bien


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> @calopez ábrenos un nuevo hilo joder, están pasando cosas importantes, se abre una nueva era por lo tanto es hora de abrir nuevo hilo.



Ea, ya lo he abierto yo, que si tenemos que esperar a @calopez nos puede dar la invasión reptiliana en el 2028.





__





Hilo oficial de Bitcoin XV - Comienza la adopción estatal


Venimos de: Hilo oficial bitcoin (I) Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (II) Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (III) Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IV) Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (V) Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VI) Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VII) Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VIII) Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IX) - Ahora con más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Jun 2021)

Keiser está onfire en twitter, es un descojone de tío.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Jun 2021)

Estamos viviendo momentos históricos. En la puta vida me iba yo a imaginar que Estados soberanos fueran a adoptar Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal. Ni de coña, vamos. Y menos tan pronto.

Debe estar pintando bastos con respecto a la inflación que preveen del dolar.


----------



## _______ (9 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Estamos viviendo momentos históricos. En la puta vida me iba yo a imaginar que Estados soberanos fueran a adoptar Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal. Ni de coña, vamos. Y menos tan pronto.
> 
> Debe estar pintando bastos con respecto a la inflación que preveen del dolar.



Vamos apañaos si los testigos del bitcoin no hubieran imaginado eso, imagino que no sabes del hilo de lo que es la tecnología bitcoin y no te has enterado la papeleta que tenemos encima con la impresora porque entonces uno se lo imagina rapido


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Jun 2021)

¿Antes de que se aprobase ni un mísero ETF o antes de que Amazon decidiese adoptarlo como moneda? Ni de puta coña.

Se supone que los Estados deberían ser los últimos de los últimos en entrar por la propia inercia de su inmovilismo. Deben estar acojonados ante un posible desplome del dólar.


----------



## uhnitas (9 Jun 2021)

Blockstream, satelital. Tienes que hacer los deberes para que se te tome en serio.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Jun 2021)

Buenísima noticia. También favorecerá a Liquid. Más opciones. 

DEP shitcoins. 


Por cierto, al margen ¿alguien ha probado sovryn? Bitcoin es DeFi. 









Better DeFi, on Bitcoin


True to Satoshi’s vision, we’re building decentralized finance on Bitcoin — with no central authority — where you’ll always be in control of your keys.




www.sovryn.app


----------



## _______ (9 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Antes de que se aprobase ni un mísero ETF o antes de que Amazon decidiese adoptarlo como moneda? Ni de puta coña.
> 
> Se supone que los Estados deberían ser los últimos de los últimos en entrar por la propia inercia de su inmovilismo. Deben estar acojonados ante un posible desplome del dólar.



a ver como separas estado, regulador, banca central y tecnologicas, es todo la misma mierda


----------



## uhnitas (9 Jun 2021)

El gobierno anuncia que junto a blockstream construirá la infraestructura satelital.
El Salvadoreño Joe lo que necesita es un móvil.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

Bueno, con todos mis respetos creo que holdear shitcoins fuera de bitcoin principalmente, ha traido bastantes disgustos, desapareciendo muchas de ellas.

De donde venia dogecoin hasta este "short squeeze" como lo llamo yo?


Prefiero que alguien me diga que invierte en algo porque va a cambiar el mundo, que me digan ejjjjjjjke en el pasado ha subido un x10. 000

Parece mentira que a dia de hoy haya que estar diciendo rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Jun 2021)

El hilo de los volcanes


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

Perdona, te entendi mal lo de "y no shitcoins", creia que las añadias en el lote.

Mis disculpas


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (10 Jun 2021)

Algunos en USA se están poniendo nerviosos y ya están mandando mensajes a los países que pretendan abrazar bitcoin.


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Jun 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Algunos en USA se están poniendo nerviosos y ya están mandando mensajes a los países que pretendan abrazar bitcoin.



Serán recordados por su ignorancia suprema. (o por ser estomagos agradecidos)


----------



## MIP (10 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> y yo no he dicho que haya acabado, pero si tuviera criptos, me interesaría bastante por estos temas antes de holdear 10 años y recomprar, y recomprar y recomprar mas abajo.



El 90% de los que lo han intentado han palmado pasta. Pero igual tú eres muy listo y puedes formar parte del 10% de elegidos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Jun 2021)

@bmbnct mira a ver si puedes cerrar este hilo, ya tenemos nuevo hilo oficial.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jun 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> @bmbnct mira a ver si puedes cerrar este hilo, ya tenemos nuevo hilo oficial.



No puedo, o no se como. He cambiado el titulo de este, para que se vea claro.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Jun 2021)

*HILO CERRADO*

Seguimos por aquí: Hilo oficial de Bitcoin XV - Comienza la adopción estatal 

@calopez cambia la chincheta al nuevo por favor.


----------



## HOOOR (11 Jun 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues yo con mi casi mediobitcoin lo holdeo como un campeón. Soy bitcoñero hasta la muerte, me la suda.
> 
> Está ya en la zona crítica. Si pierde los 25k, el castañazo puede seguir perfectamente. La putada es para las gacelillas que compraron a saco con lo de Musk.. Esos ahora deben de estar rezando a todos los dioses.



Hombre mcnulty no sabia que tu también eres del club de los mediobitoineros. Holdea holdea campeon!!


----------



## _______ (11 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> El 90% de los que lo han intentado han palmado pasta. Pero igual tú eres muy listo y puedes formar parte del 10% de elegidos.



Cuan dificil o improbable crees que es? No ya vender y comprar durante el ciclo, sino vender alrededor del ATH de este ciclo, la mayoria de la gente estima que esto pueda ser al rededor de septiembre octubre, mas o menos mismos dias que el ciclo de 2017 desde que se alcanzó el ath anterior

No digo que sea facil vender en el ath y comprar en el minimo pero cuando en septiembre se vea que sube a razon de 10k 20k al dia, ya sabemos que estara cerca, cuando ronde los 300k-400k... despues solo hay que comprar mas barato, no digo que sea facil tener el temple para comprarlo digamos en 60 k si ese es el minimo en 2023 pero si vender, tampoco todas tus monedas sino un porcentaje, a 300k.-400k y los compras a 100k 200k... ya has hecho buena ganancia...

pero claro nadie sabe, lo mismo vendes a 400k y se va millon y medio aunque no creo


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2021)

parece que en el G7 han empezado la campaña de FUD..me acaba de llegar la.mierda esta de que quieren prohibir Bitcoin en Holanda...

ya tenia mirado pirarme de este estercolero progre..pero me parece que me iré cagando ostias..





__





Opinie - FD - Nederland moet de bitcoin in de ban doen | CPB.nl







www.cpb.nl


----------



## Al-paquia (12 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> parece que en el G7 han empezado la campaña de FUD..me acaba de llegar la.mierda esta de que quieren prohibir Bitcoin en Holanda...
> 
> ya tenia mirado pirarme de este estercolero progre..pero me parece que me iré cagando ostias..
> 
> ...



_"El dinero malo desplaza al dinero bueno". La ley de Gresham es más antigua que la propia economía. Ya en el siglo XVI, Gresham vio que las monedas de alta calidad eventualmente desaparecían de la circulación. Los sistemas de pago cambiaron a monedas impuras y luego a billetes y dinero sin efectivo. El auge de las criptomonedas como bitcoin parece ajustarse a este patrón. Las criptomonedas exhiben todas las características del 'dinero malo': origen poco claro, valoración incierta, prácticas comerciales turbias. ¿Ha vuelto la ley de Gresham?_

Jajaja, porque la peña esta guardando los maravillosos euros porque son ultra buenos y no los están regalando ni nada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Jul 2021)

__





Nueva ley antifraude en España exige declarar tenencias en criptomonedas, dentro y fuera del país


Los ciudadanos españoles ahora se ven obligados a informar sobre sus tenencias y operaciones con Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas en el extranjero. La nueva ley también incluye límites a pagos con efectivo Hace unos días, España aprobó finalmente la ampliamente discutida ley antifraude que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Jul 2021)

Binance, obligado por las circunstancias, comenzará a dar parte a Hacienda de los usuarios verificados


Eso nos cuenta un forero experto en el tema Kim Dotcom: En este foro se habla mucho, pero con poco criterio. Esto tiene origen en que Binance no cumple con la FAFT que los está investigando por blanqueo de capitales y actividades no reguladas. Esa investigación los llevó a perder el acceso a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## farang (24 Jul 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Cuan dificil o improbable crees que es? No ya vender y comprar durante el ciclo, sino vender alrededor del ATH de este ciclo, la mayoria de la gente estima que esto pueda ser al rededor de septiembre octubre, mas o menos mismos dias que el ciclo de 2017 desde que se alcanzó el ath anterior
> 
> No digo que sea facil vender en el ath y comprar en el minimo pero cuando en septiembre se vea que sube a razon de 10k 20k al dia, ya sabemos que estara cerca, cuando ronde los 300k-400k... despues solo hay que comprar mas barato, no digo que sea facil tener el temple para comprarlo digamos en 60 k si ese es el minimo en 2023 pero si vender, tampoco todas tus monedas sino un porcentaje, a 300k.-400k y los compras a 100k 200k... ya has hecho buena ganancia...
> 
> pero claro nadie sabe, lo mismo vendes a 400k y se va millon y medio aunque no creo



que plan tienes tu? yo para cuando estemos así venderé a criptomonedas estables diversificadas y a esperar.


----------



## missyou2019 (24 Ago 2021)

Buena


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Ago 2021)

Este hilo no debería estar cerrado?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Oct 2021)

@calopez cierra este hilo ya que estás.


----------



## novatohimbersorI (24 Oct 2021)

(hilo cerrado) 

se puede postear 

Aquí nos gestionamos nosotros solos calopez? 
Es el único subforo sin moderadores? 

Es el primer foro español que hace sus experimentos descentralizados a nivel de posteo?


----------



## morel (27 Oct 2021)

Parece que no está cerrado.


----------



## TercioVascongado (13 Jun 2022)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Hola bitcoñeros, ¿cómo va esa reserva de valor? ¿Listos para un escenario madmaxista donde Bitcoin sea el bien preciado por el que todo el mundo suspira?
> 
> Me parto el puto culo.




Al mundo de las inversiones se viene llorado y mamado.


----------

